# 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking



## cprogramer84

Hello Guys, 

Kindly use this tread to track the application process for ICT Business and System analyst for 2014-2015, As tracking multiple treads and multiple pages is very difficult.

People who have already received invitations kindly update this tread,


thanks in Advance.


----------



## cprogramer84

*Tracking*

Hi,

thanks for the link to the reports page, and I agree this is a wider forum with all categories however very confusing and intimidating for some one to browse 15xx + posts to get some information specific to a category which has high demand but slow turn around. So thought of creating this tread.

thanks again.





rt00021 said:


> Hey *buddy cprogramer84*,
> 
> While you can interact here with others from your occupation category, it's much easier to track the status/progress of EOIs using invite rounds' reports published by immi dept on this link: SkillSelect


----------



## chennaiite

Can all 2611-ers who received invitation in today's round please update us?


----------



## chennaiite

This occupation is becoming extremely difficult to track.


----------



## cprogramer84

Dear All,

Update from EOI updated club post is that some 261111 and 261112 with 60 points have got invite. But not able to confirm. request you to update his tread as well for easy tracking.


----------



## chennaiite

cprogramer84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Update from EOI updated club post is that some 261111 and 261112 with 60 points have got invite. But not able to confirm. request you to update his tread as well for easy tracking.


Really? Who got the invite? When did they apply?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cprogramer84

*check this link*

Hello Chennaiite,

Please check this link to EOI submited club forum, 



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1592.html#post4738602




chennaiite said:


> Really? Who got the invite? When did they apply?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello Chennaiite,
> 
> Please check this link to EOI submited club forum,
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1592.html#post4738602


As far as I can see no one with 2611 has reported an invite. 

The you commented on is 26311 which if I'm not wrong is network systems something

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## nicemathan

*Clarification pls*

As per the skillselect portal they say:

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 14 July 2014 invitation roun​d

Code - 2611
Description	- ICT BAs & SAs
Points score	- 65
Visa date of effect - 2014-06-21 12.01am

What does these mean, pls ?


----------



## podigeo

I created another thread, but just noticed there is already a thread for this profession.. Anyone got invite for today's round, can you update ?


----------



## Rinsuio

Applied for 2611 System Analaysts. Submitted EOI 3/8/2014 with 65 points. Received invitation today.


----------



## podigeo

Rinsuio said:


> Applied for 2611 System Analaysts. Submitted EOI 3/8/2014 with 65 points. Received invitation today.


I am confused, if you had submitted EOI with 65 points on 3rd August, you should have received the invite on August 11th round, because they had taken the EOI with 60 points then. Moreover they didn't invite you even during Aug 25th round. Just wondering why it took one month


----------



## Rinsuio

sarah_OZ said:


> I am confused, if you had submitted EOI with 65 points on 3rd August, you should have received the invite on August 11th round, because they had taken the EOI with 60 points then. Moreover they didn't invite you even during Aug 25th round. Just wondering why it took one month


My mistake. I submitted on September 3, 2014. Sorry


----------



## podigeo

hi all, anyone in 261111/12 got invite yesterday ? please update


----------



## Pooh

*ICT BA Invitation???*

hi there,

Submitted my EOI for ICT BA 261111 on the 4th of august 2014...Yet NO INVITATION..... 3 Invitation rounds have passed since then....

189-60
190-65
489-70

IELTS R8.5/L8/W7.5/S7.5 / ACS-rcvd positive July 2014/ EOI 04/08/14/ Invitation ????

Will I get an invitation soon? 189 or 190 most possible?

:fingerscrossed:




pooh


----------



## urbanm

Pooh said:


> hi there,
> 
> Submitted my EOI for ICT BA 261111 on the 4th of august 2014...Yet NO INVITATION..... 3 Invitation rounds have passed since then....
> 
> 189-60
> 190-65
> 489-70
> 
> IELTS R8.5/L8/W7.5/S7.5 / ACS-rcvd positive July 2014/ EOI 04/08/14/ Invitation ????
> 
> Will I get an invitation soon? 189 or 190 most possible?
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooh


Hi,

For subclass 189, you will not receive invite in the close future. So many applicants are there on this job code, that they are inviting 60 pointers who submitted their EOI in november, 2013!
As for 190, that really depends on the state you applied to. Both VIC and NSW have very long processing times. Did you manage to apply for NSW state nomination in the 14th of July round?

Cheers,
m.


----------



## Pooh

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> 
> For subclass 189, you will not receive invite in the close future. So many applicants are there on this job code, that they are inviting 60 pointers who submitted their EOI in november, 2013!
> As for 190, that really depends on the state you applied to. Both VIC and NSW have very long processing times. Did you manage to apply for NSW state nomination in the 14th of July round?
> 
> Cheers,
> m.


hey
actually my EOI ws submitted by my agent...i dont know which state he applied for 190...isnt it after getting the
invitation that you have to decide the state? i thot it like that..do we mention in the EOI the states we prefer?
or do they send invitations from the state where they have a demand for this occupation?
pls explain...im confused...
and i didnt apply for any NSW state nomination on 14th july round....what is that? and why you ask that way?

i feel like doing ielts again and get 8 for each band and get mor points...

pls reply


----------



## urbanm

Pooh said:


> hey
> actually my EOI ws submitted by my agent...i dont know which state he applied for 190...isnt it after getting the
> invitation that you have to decide the state? i thot it like that..do we mention in the EOI the states we prefer?
> or do they send invitations from the state where they have a demand for this occupation?
> pls explain...im confused...
> and i didnt apply for any NSW state nomination on 14th july round....what is that? and why you ask that way?
> 
> i feel like doing ielts again and get 8 for each band and get mor points...
> 
> pls reply


Well, you should definitely talk to your agent :bolt:, because I cannot know what he/she did or did not.
Actually, to get state sponsorship, it is not enough to submit an EOI under visa subclass 190, you also have to apply at the respective state.

Here are the rules for NSW state nomination:
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Here VIC:
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

If you are not invited for subclass 489 (I don't know anyting about that visa! :frown, then you have the following choices:
a. wait until your time comes. Might be anything between end of 2014 and never...
b. if you are eligible, apply for state sponsorship
c. re-sit IELTS

All of the above is said based on my personal experience and is not professional advice. I am somewhat expert in the field because we're in the same boat. :madgrin:

Good luck and cheers!
m.


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> they are inviting 60 pointers who submitted their EOI in november, 2013!


They have already cleared the 60 pointers till March 2014. See the May 26th round invite. I think they have missed some people from Nov 2013, who now earn extra points to become 60 pointers so they went back and picking them now


----------



## urbanm

sarah_OZ said:


> They have already cleared the 60 pointers till March 2014. See the May 26th round invite. I think they have missed some people from Nov 2013, who now earn extra points to become 60 pointers so they went back and picking them now


Sarah_oz,

I've seen that report but I'm pretty sure that is a typo error, because it simply doesn't fit in the trend.

Look at the list:
*In April, 2014 they were inviting 70 pointers:*
14.04.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	04/04/2014 8.18 pm

26.04.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	25/04/2014 5.34 pm


*In May, 2014 they started to clear their backlog with 65 pointers:*

12.05.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	*11/12/2013 3.34pm*

*Here is the report with the 60 pointers, but in my opinion this must be 65, then the trend is correct:*

*26.05.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	03/04/2014 4.44pm*

9.06.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	26/5/2014 1.32pm

23.06.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	30/05/2014 7.51pm

14.07.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	2014-06-21 12.01am


*And in July, they started to invite 60 pointers:*

28.07.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	2/09/2013 5:50pm

11.08.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	29/10/2013 12:17pm

29.08.2014	2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	30/11/2013 10:38PM

I hope, the trend is going to be that they clear out the backlog with 60 pointers, but this is simply my optimistic estimate.

regards,
m.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi!

I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion?

Thanks


----------



## urbanm

Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion?
> 
> Thanks


Lucky you  You'll get it for sure. :cheer2:


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Sarah_oz,
> 
> I've seen that report but I'm pretty sure that is a typo error, because it simply doesn't fit in the trend.
> 
> ....
> 
> *Here is the report with the 60 pointers, but in my opinion this must be 65, then the trend is correct:*


Hello, Though logically it may seem a typo error, but I do not agree. I have chatted with few others in the forum who submitted EOI in 2014 and they have received invite o 26th May. I am sending you a personal message to prove this :fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

sarah_OZ said:


> Hello, Though logically it may seem a typo error, but I do not agree. I have chatted with few others in the forum who submitted EOI in 2014 and they have received invite o 26th May. I am sending you a personal message to prove this :fingerscrossed:


Got it, thank you. I am 98% convinced. 
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## podigeo

I am also hoping in the next few rounds majority of early 2014 60 pointers will get invite. This year they have increased the quota from 1350 to 1620, so that is a good news for us


----------



## cprogramer84

Keep all your documents ready, you will get an invite next week for sure. 
start with the next steps like funds, documents, PCC, medical etc. 


Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Zabeen

cprogramer84 said:


> Keep all your documents ready, you will get an invite next week for sure.
> start with the next steps like funds, documents, PCC, medical etc.


Thanks for the positive hope! But is it also applicable for BA as huge backlog is going on. I am too worried, as I lost 3 months for Vic SS which was rejected last week due to huge application.


----------



## cprogramer84

*Check reports*

Note sure why would u go for VIC SS when you have 70 points.
Is this 70 points for VIC SS (190 category)?

Also it seems that you are not checking the reports which are available on the Immigration Australia website. The last invite for BA category is already @ 60 points and cleared till Nov 2013. 






Zabeen said:


> Thanks for the positive hope! But is it also applicable for BA as huge backlog is going on. I am too worried, as I lost 3 months for Vic SS which was rejected last week due to huge application.


----------



## Zabeen

cprogramer84 said:


> Note sure why would u go for VIC SS when you have 70 points.
> Is this 70 points for VIC SS (190 category)?
> 
> Also it seems that you are not checking the reports which are available on the Immigration Australia website. The last invite for BA category is already @ 60 points and cleared till Nov 2013.



I went for Vic SS, as I was advised that 190 is faster and 189 takes at least double time. My 70 is excluding the the SS 5 points. Ya u r right, I am not aware of this report. Kindly can you share the link?

Appreciate your support..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zabeen said:


> I went for Vic SS, as I was advised that 190 is faster and 189 takes at least double time. My 70 is excluding the the SS 5 points. Ya u r right, I am not aware of this report. Kindly can you share the link?
> 
> Appreciate your support..


Whoever advised you that 190 is two times faster than 189 is wrong. Please inform him/her not to give false advise.
Check the report below cut off is 60 for BA in last round and you being on 70 points si in for a invite on 22nd sept . no doubt.
SkillSelect - 29 August 2014 round results


----------



## Pooh

urbanm said:


> Well, you should definitely talk to your agent :bolt:, because I cannot know what he/she did or did not.
> Actually, to get state sponsorship, it is not enough to submit an EOI under visa subclass 190, you also have to apply at the respective state.
> 
> Here are the rules for NSW state nomination:
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Here VIC:
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> If you are not invited for subclass 489 (I don't know anyting about that visa! :frown, then you have the following choices:
> a. wait until your time comes. Might be anything between end of 2014 and never...
> b. if you are eligible, apply for state sponsorship
> c. re-sit IELTS
> 
> All of the above is said based on my personal experience and is not professional advice. I am somewhat expert in the field because we're in the same boat. :madgrin:
> 
> Good luck and cheers!
> m.


Thanks a lot for your update.

so it means no point in just submitting an EOI and keep waiting for an 190 invitation...we have to apply separately for the states we wish to work...
Does every state request that? or only VIC & NSW?

It is another $300 for NSW application fee.....

are you also waiting for a 190?
or are you targeting an 189? it seems that for a 189,I may have to wait till end 2014 or 2015...

it means that i have to talk to my agent regarding this...he never mentioned anything about applying separately for state sponsorship after lodging EOI... :confused2:

ANYWAY 
THANKS A LOT FOR THE ABOVE


----------



## Pooh

Dear SARA_OZ

as per your experience what would you say about 189 VISA ? FOR ICT BA261111... i have 60 points............
won't i get an invitation? will i have to wait for 2015 to get an invitation for 189?
if im applying for 190(with 65 points)..Do i hve to apply separately for the state i wish to go? while my EOI is submitted......

pls REPLY

THANK YOU


----------



## Pooh

sarah_OZ said:


> They have already cleared the 60 pointers till March 2014. See the May 26th round invite. I think they have missed some people from Nov 2013, who now earn extra points to become 60 pointers so they went back and picking them now


heyy........which means ICT BA261111 with 60 points for 189 wont have to wait that long? is it?:fingerscrossed:

EOI sub on 04/08/2014


:confused2:


----------



## podigeo

Pooh said:


> heyy........which means ICT BA261111 with 60 points for 189 wont have to wait that long? is it?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> EOI sub on 04/08/2014
> 
> 
> :confused2:



Yes, that's my analysis. Things should move faster unless lots of 65s & 70s apply....Let's see the report once they publish. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## swatsandy

Hi,
I have lodged visa (NSW 190) on 13 Sep 2014.
When should i expect visa grant??


----------



## podigeo

swatsandy said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged visa (NSW 190) on 13 Sep 2014.
> When should i expect visa grant??


Does NSW have ICT 2611 quota ? I thought only VIC & ACT have.


----------



## swatsandy

podigeo said:


> Does NSW have ICT 2611 quota ? I thought only VIC & ACT have.


Yes they had, when applied in July 2014. Now they gonna open applications again on October 14 and will announce further quota on October 1 itself.


----------



## RMG

Very Nice thread... informative.

My query - 

I have raised 190 with 60 points (including SS points) under 261111 ICT BA. Currently the only option I see is waiting for NSW to open quota... rest all I don't think I am qualified as my individual band isn't 7 in IELTS.

Please advise if there are any other open options for me.


----------



## swatsandy

RMG said:


> Very Nice thread... informative.
> 
> My query -
> 
> I have raised 190 with 60 points (including SS points) under 261111 ICT BA. Currently the only option I see is waiting for NSW to open quota... rest all I don't think I am qualified as my individual band isn't 7 in IELTS.
> 
> Please advise if there are any other open options for me.


which state you have applied for? are you waiting for any invitation?


----------



## urbanm

sarah_OZ said:


> Yes, that's my analysis. Things should move faster unless lots of 65s & 70s apply....Let's see the report once they publish. :fingerscrossed:


When do they usually publish their bi-weekly report? I expected it today, but it's not there yet...
:wacko:


----------



## urbanm

RMG said:


> Very Nice thread... informative.
> 
> My query -
> 
> I have raised 190 with 60 points (including SS points) under 261111 ICT BA. Currently the only option I see is waiting for NSW to open quota... rest all I don't think I am qualified as my individual band isn't 7 in IELTS.
> 
> Please advise if there are any other open options for me.


Hi,

I can see only 2 options for you, one is to apply for state sponsorship (the thing you did  ) or study hard and re-sit IELTS for 7 in each band.
VIC also sponsors 261111 but the state is very selective and I've seen quite a few VIC SS refusals lately. Plus, they have their additional requirements, check it out on their website.

But, by all means be prepared for the NSW October 14 intake, it will be a tough job. Browse this thread for more info: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...491601-nsw-state-sponsor-progress_2014-a.html
Good luck!


----------



## RMG

I applied 190 for all states, but individually I couldn't apply to them as 

VIC - needs 7 in all bands (IELTS)
NSW - Quota not available
SS - 261111 available under special conditions ( not eligible )
ACT - needs 7 in all bands (IELTS)
Queensland - 261111 not available under CSOL
Tasmania - Require Job offer to apply for invitation
Western Australia - Require Job offer to apply for invitation

I guess I have covered all states. 

The only option I have left is to wait for NSW to release new list on Oct 1st, if 2611 is available then try my luck on 14th Oct. 

Please advise if I can avail any other option.


----------



## swatsandy

RMG said:


> I applied 190 for all states, but individually I couldn't apply to them as
> 
> VIC - needs 7 in all bands (IELTS)
> NSW - Quota not available
> SS - 261111 available under special conditions ( not eligible )
> ACT - needs 7 in all bands (IELTS)
> Queensland - 261111 not available under CSOL
> Tasmania - Require Job offer to apply for invitation
> Western Australia - Require Job offer to apply for invitation
> 
> I guess I have covered all states.
> 
> The only option I have left is to wait for NSW to release new list on Oct 1st, if 2611 is available then try my luck on 14th Oct.
> 
> Please advise if I can avail any other option.


what is your IELTS score card?


----------



## RMG

L/r/w/s - 8.5/7.5/6.5/7


----------



## swatsandy

RMG said:


> L/r/w/s - 8.5/7.5/6.5/7


only writing seems issue.. you might try for reevaluation of the same.
or need to wait till 14th Oct


----------



## RMG

swatsandy said:


> only writing seems issue.. you might try for reevaluation of the same.
> or need to wait till 14th Oct


tried it, unfortunately no change in the Writing result


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi,

As per the ACT website, I can see that 261111 is closed. Where did u find the occupation open for 261111?




podigeo said:


> Does NSW have ICT 2611 quota ? I thought only VIC & ACT have.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi,

What was the timeframe for the response from IELTS? U had appeared via British council or IDP?



RMG said:


> tried it, unfortunately no change in the Writing result


----------



## RMG

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi,
> 
> What was the timeframe for the response from IELTS? U had appeared via British council or IDP?


Appeared via BC... they took 8 weeks for responding.
That's there usual turn around time.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

I have entered 9th week... when inquired, was asked to wait for 10 weeks timeline... 
Lets hope for the best... 



RMG said:


> Appeared via BC... they took 8 weeks for responding.
> That's there usual turn around time.


----------



## urbanm

According to the 8th of September report, the new cut-off date was 01.04.2014. And they invited a total of <60 in this job category. Which meand that there were not too many 60 pointers waiting.
I hope that things are going to speed up a little. If there aren't too many applicants, those of us submitted their EOI in june-july might even get invite in the next 2 rounds.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## podigeo

They have only invited 59 last invite but still the way it jumped from November 2013 to April 2014 shows either not many 2611 applicants left, or it could mean that the last invite of May 26th has already covered these duration.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Yes i feel... they had invited huge lot of 60 pointers on 26th May round. Breaching their ceiling level for occupation. Now that they have ceiling increased, they are accommodating extra invites sent earlier, and updating the list accordingly. If the current list published is true, then applicants in April and June will get invite in coming round or 2. Also there are many 60 pointers in those months who have opted out for SS, hence the number would decrease if they haven't created additional EOI applicaiton. 

I had done my part of research and could find posts of 60 pointers getting invite till April 4th... for 2611... you can refer to page number 1444 in "EOI submitted" club... and near about pages... ppl have posted about their timelines... 

What ever be the case, hope we all get invites in few rounds down the line... :fingerscrossed:



podigeo said:


> They have only invited 59 last invite but still the way it jumped from November 2013 to April 2014 shows either not many 2611 applicants left, or it could mean that the last invite of May 26th has already covered these duration.


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> Yes i feel... they had invited huge lot of 60 pointers on 26th May round. Breaching their ceiling level for occupation. Now that they have ceiling increased, they are accommodating extra invites sent earlier, and updating the list accordingly. If the current list published is true, then applicants in April and June will get invite in coming round or 2. Also there are many 60 pointers in those months who have opted out for SS, hence the number would decrease if they haven't created additional EOI applicaiton.
> 
> I had done my part of research and could find posts of 60 pointers getting invite till April 4th... for 2611... you can refer to page number 1444 in "EOI submitted" club... and near about pages... ppl have posted about their timelines...
> 
> What ever be the case, hope we all get invites in few rounds down the line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podigeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have only invited 59 last invite but still the way it jumped from November 2013 to April 2014 shows either not many 2611 applicants left, or it could mean that the last invite of May 26th has already covered these duration.
Click to expand...

What is your EOI date ?
In my opinion, it went fast upto April 1st because most of the cases upto April 3rd were already invited during May 26th round. Next rounds may not move this fast. However you may be right about people opted for SS due to the delay but still they may get invite and will lapse in 60 days when they don't respond to 189 invite.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

As my signature says - 4th July... i had quite a few refernces for month of June, but all 3 of them opted for SS. N now i am out of references.... 
What about you?? 


podigeo said:


> What is your EOI date ?
> In my opinion, it went fast upto April 1st because most of the cases upto April 3rd were already invited during May 26th round. Next rounds may not move this fast. However you may be right about people opted for SS due to the delay but still they may get invite and will lapse in 60 days when they don't respond to 189 invite.


----------



## m-abz

hey guys
so i checked today the results the cut off are till 1/4/2014
i applied my EOI with 60 points ICT on 16/07/2014 
is ther a chance wll get invited in the next 2 rounds?
cheers


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> As my signature says - 4th July... i had quite a few refernces for month of June, but all 3 of them opted for SS. N now i am out of references....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you??


Thanks. I use mobile version so I can't see signature. 

Unfortunately mine is August 28th with 60 points. 

As you said there are not many 60 pointers on the forum but many may not have registered or posting anything. So difficult to know how many are there with 60 points


----------



## podigeo

They are only inviting 59 per round, which is too less


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Lets hope for it... you are also under 2611*?? 



m-abz said:


> hey guys
> so i checked today the results the cut off are till 1/4/2014
> i applied my EOI with 60 points ICT on 16/07/2014
> is ther a chance wll get invited in the next 2 rounds?
> cheers


----------



## Pooh

*Ict ba 261111*

hey
things have moved fast than we have expected...
it means i might get an invitation before the end of this year...(EOI- 4th Aug 2014/60 points)

I'm a 60 pointer and count me on..

by the end of October they might move to August EOI submissions i guess..

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!! 
Hope we'll get invited soon............

lane:lane:lane::second:


----------



## mins

Yes, Hopefully! Count me as well to the waiting list.


----------



## podigeo

mins said:


> Yes, Hopefully! Count me as well to the waiting list.



I see most of us here are EOI date in July and August. Is anyone there between April to June ? I am curious to know who gets the invite in tomorrow's round


----------



## piyush1132003

podigeo said:


> I see most of us here are EOI date in July and August. Is anyone there between April to June ? I am curious to know who gets the invite in tomorrow's round


Guys, Can anyone suggest or if provide the link where we can find out the quota for System Analyst allotted this year and how much is left now ?


----------



## billa

hi Guys

i'm new to this forum, hoping to get some help here.
i'm already on 886 for 4 year still no news 

So i decided to submit another application and considering to submit 189 application given the fact that i heard a lot of ppl getting their PR granted in 3mth time.

Before submitting my application, i need to start preparing all my doc.
My major concern is skill assessment part, I'm in IT professional and I'm a system administrator.

but on ACS site it said only following nominated position are applicable to apply for 189 type application?

1. 261311 Analyst Programmer
2. 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
3. 261312 Developer Programmer
4. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
5. 261313 Software Engineer
6. 261112 System Analyst

has anyone not in above exact position but still managed to get their skill certificate been nominate with one of above role?

i was told submit with 2613** as it will be quicker, what's your thought? 

i meet all the requirement that required for 189 subclass, i'm only concern about the skill assessment part as it is the major part in your application that will determine whether you will be given with PR or not.

if i were submit my skills as Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) to ACS, am i not eligible for 189?

Looking forward hearing from you guys, thanks.


----------



## podigeo

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys, Can anyone suggest or if provide the link where we can find out the quota for System Analyst allotted this year and how much is left now ?


Total quota; 1620, so far invited 462
remaining quota 1158. approximately 61 per invite.


----------



## knock

Hi

I have submitted EOI in mid of Aug 2014 with 60 points for ICT Business Analyst
Can I expect an invitation soon?

So far this year, the cut off for BA seems to be 60. Also, what is the meaning of meaning of 'Visa date of effect'; On Sep 8 round, it's given as April 2014 and points given as 60.

Does it mean that all people with 60 points who applied befoer Apr 2014 have got invitation?

Also, can I track my number in the queue

Thanks in advance


----------



## podigeo

knock said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted EOI in mid of Aug 2014 with 60 points for ICT Business Analyst
> Can I expect an invitation soon?
> 
> So far this year, the cut off for BA seems to be 60. Also, what is the meaning of meaning of 'Visa date of effect'; On Sep 8 round, it's given as April 2014 and points given as 60.
> 
> Does it mean that all people with 60 points who applied befoer Apr 2014 have got invitation?
> 
> Also, can I track my number in the queue
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, that is right, All pre-April EOIs have been invited. Currently it is moving around 2 months in one invite, so you should get invite sometime in this year.


----------



## deepak_201g

*22nd September*



sarah_OZ said:


> Yes, that is right, All pre-April EOIs have been invited. Currently it is moving around 2 months in one invite, so you should get invite sometime in this year.


Hi,

Can anyone tell what's the possible Date Of Effect for ICT BA/System Analysts for September 22nd 2014 invites?

Thanks,
Deepak


----------



## podigeo

If your EOI Date was 3/8/14 with 65 points, you should have received invite long ago. It seems something incorrect


----------



## urbanm

HI all,
anyone invited perchance? 
Cheers!
m.


----------



## urbanm

No lucky ones amongst us, then?
This is bad news, I was hoping that the July applicants would get their invite, that would have been great. Now we'll have to wait until the report is out.
Cheers,
m.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Yep, will have to wait till list gets published....:ranger:



urbanm said:


> No lucky ones amongst us, then?
> This is bad news, I was hoping that the July applicants would get their invite, that would have been great. Now we'll have to wait until the report is out.
> Cheers,
> m.


----------



## podigeo

Looking at the last few invites, my guess is this time they would have invited 60 pointers until mid-May 2014. I know a person who has June 1st week date and he hasn't recieved invite. Fingers crossed


----------



## Martyshka

I submitted EOI on August 18th with 60 points(ICT BA) so watching invitation rounds reports anxiously


----------



## podigeo

Martyshka said:


> I submitted EOI on August 18th with 60 points(ICT BA) so watching invitation rounds reports anxiously


Most of us here are from EOI date in August or September, so I am wondering if anyone from April - July left. Also looking at the Tracker sheet below, I don't find any.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## swatsandy

podigeo said:


> Most of us here are from EOI date in August or September, so I am wondering if anyone from April - July left. Also looking at the Tracker sheet below, I don't find any.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


I have lodged visa 190 on 13 Sep.
any idea how long its gonna take for visa grant??


----------



## urbanm

Hi fellows,
The report is out, the cut-off date being 16/05/2014.
Now they invited some 60 people, and the lag was reduced by 1,5 months.
Not that bad. 
My EOI date of effect is 21/08/2014, with some luck they reach it by November.


----------



## podigeo

The report is out:
Invite has gone for 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts with	60 points upto visa date of effect 16/05/2014 03:04AM
I was sure it would be around mid-May


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Hi fellows,
> The report is out, the cut-off date being 16/05/2014.
> Now they invited some 60 people, and the lag was reduced by 1,5 months.
> Not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI date of effect is 21/08/2014, with some luck they reach it by November.


Yes you should get invite in 2 months time provided not many 65 points people apply


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Wondering about 65 pointers.. last year same time there were ample of 65 pointers owing to old ACS method of calculating experience. Since the method is revisited, there are loads of 60 pointers.. :|

Next round falls after 3 weeks of 22nd Sept... looooong wait... :ballchain:



podigeo said:


> Yes you should get invite in 2 months time provided not many 65 points people apply


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> .. last year same time there were ample of 65 pointers owing to old ACS method of calculating experience. Since the method is revisited, there are loads of 60 pointers.. :|


Ravi-_pune, you are right, last year lot of 65 pointers, but can you explain what ACS change caused the reduction of 65 pointers ? Probably I am not aware of it. Please explain.


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> Ravi-_pune, you are right, last year lot of 65 pointers, but can you explain what ACS change caused the reduction of 65 pointers ? Probably I am not aware of it. Please explain.


Hi, they started deducting years of experience in July 2013, if I am not mistaken.
For example, I would have had 10+ years of experience, resulting in 15 points (or 10?) for exp., but after my 6 years deducted, I have 4+, which is only 5 points.


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> podigeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi-_pune, you are right, last year lot of 65 pointers, but can you explain what ACS change caused the reduction of 65 pointers ? Probably I am not aware of it. Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, they started deducting years of experience in July 2013, if I am not mistaken.
> For example, I would have had 10+ years of experience, resulting in 15 points (or 10?) for exp., but after my 6 years deducted, I have 4+, which is only 5 points.
Click to expand...

Ok, but I thought ACS always deduct few years of experience if you are not ICT Major degree.


----------



## m-abz

Hey guys 
I submitted my EOI for ict business analyst with 60 points on the 16th july 2014 still got no invite 
Does any one know when would i get it? In the next 1 or 2 rounds??


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Yes urbanm is quite right... this has caused reduction in points significantly.. And as i assume, what was done in 26th May 2014 list was that they had cleared all old ACS evaluations in one go, to remove the ir-regularity... just an assumption... and they had the quota for 2611* profession increased by amount same as extra invites sent in the list.. Since they are covered now, we stand a chance of getting invite say within 3-4 months of EOI for 60 pointers... 

Again its just my evaluation... the actual reason may vary.. 

Lets hope for the best...



urbanm said:


> Hi, they started deducting years of experience in July 2013, if I am not mistaken.
> For example, I would have had 10+ years of experience, resulting in 15 points (or 10?) for exp., but after my 6 years deducted, I have 4+, which is only 5 points.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

m-abz : welcome to wait club... please update your signature so that we can refer to your timelines... About invite, we still have no clue about the next cut off, though the last cut off was 1st May 2014 for 60 pointers.. lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:



m-abz said:


> Hey guys
> I submitted my EOI for ict business analyst with 60 points on the 16th july 2014 still got no invite
> Does any one know when would i get it? In the next 1 or 2 rounds??


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> though the last cut off was 1st May 2014 for 60 pointers..


Actually it was 16th May 2014. ...... My guess is next invite will cover 60 pointers till end of June / beginning of July. You should get the invite in October.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Lets hope... :fingerscrossed:



podigeo said:


> Actually it was 16th May 2014. ...... My guess is next invite will cover 60 pointers till end of June / beginning of July. You should get the invite in October.


----------



## Damraw

Guys,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points under 189 visa on 03/10/2014 for ICT BA role.

when can i expect an invitation? can someone guide me where i can find the reports and make a ball park calculation on the date when i may receive an invite?

thanks!


----------



## amolpathak

Damraw said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points under 189 visa on 03/10/2014 for ICT BA role.
> 
> when can i expect an invitation? can someone guide me where i can find the reports and make a ball park calculation on the date when i may receive an invite?
> 
> thanks!


With 65 points, you will receive invite in next round for sure  start preparing your visa documents! Best luck.


----------



## Damraw

amolpathak said:


> With 65 points, you will receive invite in next round for sure  start preparing your visa documents! Best luck.


Thanks amol...

when is the next round of invites will be sent? 13th Oct or end of Oct?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

In coming round... 13th Oct... all the best dude..



Damraw said:


> Thanks amol...
> 
> when is the next round of invites will be sent? 13th Oct or end of Oct?


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> In coming round... 13th Oct... all the best dude..



Less than 24 hours :fingerscrossed::juggle::heh:


----------



## m-abz

less then 24hrs guyss
my eoi date is 16 july 2014 for ict business analyst 60 points
hopefully i get it this round im over waiting been 3 month


----------



## swatsandy

m-abz said:


> less then 24hrs guyss
> my eoi date is 16 july 2014 for ict business analyst 60 points
> hopefully i get it this round im over waiting been 3 month


best of luck dear ....


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Seems have to wait for more 2 weeks... 

Any news from 2611* folks???



podigeo said:


> Less than 24 hours :fingerscrossed::juggle::heh:


----------



## m-abz

Anyy one got an invite after 16 may 2014???with 60 point


----------



## kiran85

Hi, I appiled for business analyst EOI on 10th June and I haven't heard any thing yet. I was so sure that it will come out today.


----------



## m-abz

Are u serious??
We should wait till we see the new cut of date


----------



## Ravi_Pune

I was hoping that they might clear least till June mid ...




kiran85 said:


> Hi, I appiled for business analyst EOI on 10th June and I haven't heard any thing yet. I was so sure that it will come out today.


----------



## kiran85

May be they went for 65 points only. I have 60.


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> I was hoping that they might clear least till June mid ...


One reason I can think is there was 3 weeks long gap between last round and this round. So assuming every week 15-20 people submit EOI with 65+ points, there would have been enough to take all quota. Next round should be better, as there is only 2 weeks gap  :thumb:


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> One reason I can think is there was 3 weeks long gap between last round and this round. So assuming every week 15-20 people submit EOI with 65+ points, there would have been enough to take all quota. Next round should be better, as there is only 2 weeks gap  :thumb:


podigeo, what about your acquaintance mentioned in a previous post, who submitted EOI in 1st week of June. Did (s)he get invite?
These 3 weeks were indeed extremely long 
Regards,
m.


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> podigeo, what about your acquaintance mentioned in a previous post, who submitted EOI in 1st week of June. Did (s)he get invite?
> These 3 weeks were indeed extremely long
> Regards,
> m.


I spoke to her today, she said actually it is June 20th with 60 points


----------



## podigeo

Damraw said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points under 189 visa on 03/10/2014 for ICT BA role.


Hi Damraw, Since you have 65 points, did you get invite today ?


----------



## m-abz

we were expecting to get invited cz its 3 weeks gap but turned out to be negative 
my eoi is in 16 july ict with 60 points and hopeing to get it next invite but now im confused???


----------



## podigeo

In fact long gap works negative.


----------



## LawLeePop

who gotten the invite today?


----------



## GreaterGood

I have submitted my EOI on 22nd July with 60 points under ICT 261112 and visa type 189. Waiting for today's invitation report. I wonder if I will get lucky in the next round.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey hi,
Is (S)he still waiting for 189?? or have already opted for 190??




podigeo said:


> I spoke to her today, she said actually it is June 20th with 60 points


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey hi,
> Is (S)he still waiting for 189?? or have already opted for 190??


She opted for 190 already, she hasn't got invite there too


----------



## Damraw

Yes I got an invite!! phew!

Now the doc race begins...BTW does anyone have any idea about the passport being treated a your IDentity proof I heard we need to seek a certificate from Passport office?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats bro.....
Passport is your identity proof ... In any case, you need to get PCC from your passport office which would validate the passport as well... so no worried of any other certificate... 





Damraw said:


> Yes I got an invite!! phew!
> 
> Now the doc race begins...BTW does anyone have any idea about the passport being treated a your IDentity proof I heard we need to seek a certificate from Passport office?


----------



## kiran85

Hi any body know when did Demraw apply for EOI for which occupation and how many points?


----------



## podigeo

kiran85 said:


> Hi any body know when did Demraw apply for EOI for which occupation and how many points?


EOI with 65 points under 189 visa on 03/10/2014 for ICT BA role.


----------



## kiran85

Good to be have 65 points. But unfortunately I have only 60. I can hope for next one or two coming rounds for get EOI invitation.


----------



## urbanm

Hi all,
It makes me a bit nervous to see that no 60 pointers from this thread got invite in this round.
Do we know how many of us are here waiting for invites?

I am for one:
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)

I am quite curious 

Cheers,
m.


----------



## m-abz

kiran85 said:


> Good to be have 65 points. But unfortunately I have only 60. I can hope for next one or two coming rounds for get EOI invitation.


what is the date of your EOI?


----------



## m-abz

urbanm said:


> Hi all,
> It makes me a bit nervous to see that no 60 pointers from this thread got invite in this round.
> Do we know how many of us are here waiting for invites?
> 
> I am for one:
> urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
> 
> I am quite curious
> 
> Cheers,
> m.


261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)::: invitation: awaiting.........


----------



## mins

I am also on the grand waiting list !
261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) -- awaiting invite.


----------



## cprogramer84

*guess*

Hi,
I guess whats happening is, ACS deducts 2 years from the total experience so many with 6, 6.5 and close to 7 years of experience wall a bit short of the 5 years relevant experience mark and earn only 60 points but as the time passes they reach their 5 years period and get awarded additional 5 points making them jump the queue.

Which has a ripple effect on the 60 pointers 
Waiting for the report so anxiously.


----------



## urbanm

All right, then it's

m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)

and then there's
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
podigeo /60points/EOI:28.08.2014

That's 5 people till now.

For me ACS deducted 6 years actually, as I do not have an ICT degree. Something I do not mind, anyway, I think it is a pretty fair system.


----------



## kiran85

I applied on10/06/14 with 60 points for business analyst.


----------



## cprogramer84

*next round*

oh, so the system has not reached even 10th June. because last invite was till 15th may 2014, 60 points. i am guessing that the invite would have at least reached 1st June, to enable you to get an invite in the next round.





kiran85 said:


> I applied on10/06/14 with 60 points for business analyst.


----------



## msarkar_expat

I am not sure...just a wild guess...

They may have issued less number of invites for 2611 and 2613 this time. One probable reason for that is they have a long queue of applicants waiting for the grant and to address the delay, they might have kept 60 pointers on hold.

Surprisingly, 2613 queue hasn't moved even a week, whereas in previous rounds it was moving pretty fast.


----------



## Pooh

*261111 ict ba*



urbanm said:


> All right, then it's
> 
> m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
> mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
> urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
> 
> and then there's
> Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
> podigeo /60points/EOI:28.08.2014
> 
> That's 5 people till now.
> 
> For me ACS deducted 6 years actually, as I do not have an ICT degree. Something I do not mind, anyway, I think it is a pretty fair system.



Add me as well
261111- ICT BA/EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)

This time the invitation round is pretty frustrating :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
thought it would move at least a month forward............
by the way,how many day do they take to publish the report after the invitation date?


----------



## GreaterGood

Add me to the list. 261112 system analyst. Points 60 and EOI submitted on 22/07/14.


----------



## urbanm

*8*

8 aspirants altogether , in ascending order (hopefully  )

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
podigeo /60points/EOI:28.08.2014

I very much hope that the first 3 on the list would be getting invite next round. Although this round was not a good one.


----------



## Golam Munir

Plz add me to the list. 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.14 (189)
Thanks


----------



## podigeo

We are just 10% of the population of EOI folks. There may be 100s of people who hasn't registered in expat forum. So I am sure it will be a pretty big line. In my opinion, last round the invite could have gone only upto 65 pointers. 
one of the reason previous 3-4 rounds moved fast was because of the last year slow movement I assume many people opted for 190, and Many might have withdrawn their application due to change in scenario or job situations. However I think next rounds will not be moving as fast as the previous rounds for 60 pointers because all remaining applicants are pretty new


----------



## LawLeePop

urbanm said:


> 8 aspirants altogether , in ascending order (hopefully  )
> 
> kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
> Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
> m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
> GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
> mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
> Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
> urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
> podigeo /60points/EOI:28.08.2014
> 
> I very much hope that the first 3 on the list would be getting invite next round. Although this round was not a good one.


Add me in


LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189)


----------



## Ravi_Pune

I agree that most of the 189'ers for 2611* code are not active here.. they might be just reading posts and running away... rather then updating fellow folks... 

In any case, lets hope for the best and early resolution... :fingerscrossed: 
more 12 days for next round... and 4-5 days for list of last round... 




podigeo said:


> We are just 10% of the population of EOI folks. There may be 100s of people who hasn't registered in expat forum. So I am sure it will be a pretty big line. In my opinion, last round the invite could have gone only upto 65 pointers.
> one of the reason previous 3-4 rounds moved fast was because of the last year slow movement I assume many people opted for 190, and Many might have withdrawn their application due to change in scenario or job situations. However I think next rounds will not be moving as fast as the previous rounds for 60 pointers because all remaining applicants are pretty new


----------



## urbanm

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
podigeo /60points/EOI:28.08.2014
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)

We are 10 already, from this thread only. I agree that a maximum of 10% of all aspirants might turn up and become active here, but in any case I am glad that we have members from June till October. Thus, we might be able to track progress even before the reports arre out.
Not that it does any good , but I know you are as anxious as I am, so all morsels of information are better than nothing.

It occured to me too, that this round they invited only 65 pointers, but I really hope that this is not the case. We'll see in due course.
Cheers,
m.

(p.s. the list is not copyrighted , feel free to add yourself, would you like to  )


----------



## larson

Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189)
Hi guys, plz add me to the list, all the best!


----------



## waqar.mehdi

Hi Guys,
Count me in 
Best of luck to all.

waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189)


----------



## podigeo

Kiran85, all the best. As you are first among 60 pointers. Please post immediately on 27th the update of invite so we know the status.


----------



## sonamduhan

Please add me to the list ..

Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)


----------



## podigeo

I have taken the copyright material of urbanm and added others also, this is the latest... 14 people 

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189)
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189)
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


(I had created my signature back in July 2014,looks like I have to update the "Invite expectation date" to Nov or Dec)


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> and 4-5 days for list of last round...


:noidea: last time the invite was on 22nd Sep, and the invite result came out within 3 days on 25th Sep. But I have seen during other rounds they have even taken more than 5 days...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5332578-post77.html


----------



## kiran85

Thanks Podigeo. I will post the result if I will get invitation.


----------



## kiran85

Hi guys, 13th October result is out. Only 50 EOI been issued for 65 points and visa date of effect is 3/10/2014


----------



## kiran85

51 not 50


----------



## Ravi_Pune

51 "60 pointers" added in 3 weeks time??? 

we are heading back to square one again it seems... 





kiran85 said:


> Hi guys, 13th October result is out. Only 50 EOI been issued for 65 points and visa date of effect is 3/10/2014


----------



## podigeo

Actually 57 invite. Last count was 522, this time 579. 
My prediction was right that they have taken only 65 pointers only. 
Surprisingly they didn't invite 60, which is usual remaining per round count. And surprisingly there were so many 65+ pointers EOI submitted during those 3 weeks that no 60 pointers got chance. 

Be ready for a long wait.


----------



## m-abz

Far out guyss everytime we think wre getting it its gets more complicated!!
Soo wat does date of effect 3/10/3014 means??


----------



## m-abz

Thats a lot of 65 pointers in 3 weeks straight out!!


----------



## kiran85

As far I understood the visa date of effect means who applied for EOI before 3/10/2014 with 65 points, got the invitation. Please let me know if I am wrong. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Yes..



kiran85 said:


> As far I understood the visa date of effect means who applied for EOI before 3/10/2014 with 65 points, got the invitation. Please let me know if I am wrong. Thanks in advance


----------



## m-abz

Soo before 3/10/2014 ther is no more 65 pointers??
I reckon that is good thing wonder how many 65 pointers wll be from 3/10/2014 til 27/10/2014 next invite


----------



## podigeo

m-abz said:


> Thats a lot of 65 pointers in 3 weeks straight out!!


Actually not 3 weeks but " a lot of 65 pointers in less than 2 weeks. "
Remember the invite only went up to effect date October 3rd. So that means 57 EOI were submitted between 22nd Sep to 3rd October with 65 points. So keep in mind next invite will have to take care of people from 3/10/14 to 27/10/14. So that will be again a lot of people


----------



## larson

Guys let me give you my worst guess: they are trying to adjust the pace to strictly follow "pro-rate" policy in this occupation.
Under the policy, the invitation number for each round throughout the year should be fixed- that's 1620/24=67.5 pp/round or 1620/12=135pp/month. From this July, they haves conducted 7 rounds, so it should be 67.5*7=472-473 invitations. But due to some unknown reasons, they have invited 579 pp. 
So someone in office may recognised this in past 3 weeks and now they wanna to bring it back to track. The limits on invitation may last until the gap between current process and "idea" process is removed.
Hope it's not the fact but ready for long wait.


----------



## mins

quite possible, another observation is that for this job code, there have been applicants lately who have been fortunate to claim for 65 points from ACS / other accrediting institutions, to get invited. Not something seen with other job codes from 13th Oct results.


----------



## larson

mins said:


> quite possible, another observation is that for this job code, there have been applicants lately who have been fortunate to claim for 65 points from ACS / other accrediting institutions, to get invited. Not something seen with other job codes from 13th Oct results.


Yes, that may also explain why 261311 only process 4 days in this round, ACS plays the role.


----------



## podigeo

larson said:


> Guys let me give you my worst guess: they are trying to adjust the pace to strictly follow "pro-rate" policy in this occupation.
> Under the policy, the invitation number for each round throughout the year should be fixed- that's 1620/24=67.5 pp/round or 1620/12=135pp/month. From this July, they haves conducted 7 rounds, so it should be 67.5*7=472-473 invitations. But due to some unknown reasons, they have invited 579 pp.
> So someone in office may recognised this in past 3 weeks and now they wanna to bring it back to track. The limits on invitation may last until the gap between current process and "idea" process is removed.
> Hope it's not the fact but ready for long wait.


Actually 1041 invites/quota is still available, and 17 more rounds to go for rest of the 2014-15.. So that means 61 invites per round. But they invited only 57 this time.


----------



## knock

Friends
how much more patience testing is going to happen with 60 pointers
I submitted eoi in mid Aug
any idea how many applicants are there before me?
:-|


----------



## urbanm

knock said:


> Friends
> how much more patience testing is going to happen with 60 pointers
> I submitted eoi in mid Aug
> any idea how many applicants are there before me?
> :-|


would that I know 
Regarding the numbers, let me guess (although it is podigeo should making guesses, he has been right 2 times already :bump2: )
There are 14 of us in this thread, half of them before you. Multiply it by 10, that's just the number of 60 pointers waiting in the queue. Add 4 65-or-more-pointers/day, 14 passed since 03.10.2014, that's 56. So I guess there are 120-130 applicants in front of you in this nice little virtual queue.
Now that I wrote this, I've become a bit nervous... :fencing:

Cheers


----------



## Martyshka

Add me to your list:

ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014

i can't see the graph on the report, but a bit confused with this invitation round results...


----------



## Golam Munir

Is there any way, 60 pointers like us can apply in any other visa subclass ( like 489)?


----------



## blak3

Applied in August last year with 60 points - business analyst, and received my invite last july.
got my 189 a week ago. have faith, you will get it


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Regarding the numbers, let me guess (although it is podigeo should making guesses, he has been right 2 times already :bump2: )
> 
> There are 14 of us in this thread, half of them before you. Multiply it by 10, that's just the number of 60 pointers waiting in the queue. Add 4 65-or-more-pointers/day, 14 passed since 03.10.2014, that's 56. So I guess there are 120-130 applicants in front of you in this nice little virtual queue.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the compliments, Urbanm... 

I agree with you on your calculation... Taking cue from last round, it is almost certain that between "3" to "5" 65+ pointers submit everyday. So assuming "4" new 65-or-more-pointers/day, the total new addition in 2 weeks is almost enough to take all quota. Only good thing to to be happy about is, though surprisingly this did not happen in the last 4-5 rounds, there could be something exception this round.


----------



## podigeo

Golam Munir said:


> Is there any way, 60 pointers like us can apply in any other visa subclass ( like 489)?


:noidea: but there is link on 489 visa Skilled Regional (489) Visa - Live in Victoria
However Victoria is not accepting any ICT invites until January 2015


----------



## podigeo

Latest updated list (16 60-pointers)

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189)
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189)
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August mid, 2014
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


----------



## podigeo

blak3 said:


> Applied in August last year with 60 points - business analyst, and received my invite last july.
> got my 189 a week ago. have faith, you will get it


Hi blak3, when you said you received invite in July 2014, whereas if you submitted EOI July 2013, I am just curious.. why you did not receive invite on 26th May 2014. because the date of effect then was April 2014

It will always remain as a mystery about invite on 26th May 2014, because later they went back to October 2013 :noidea:


----------



## blak3

Its DIAC being..DIAC!

no idea tbh. i logged my eoi, make sure everything was in there and forgot about it after a couple of weeks checking my email every 5 seconds. its one tough mindgame. gotta take it easy else it drives you nuts. its cool to go by the numbers but then it is no exact science with all teh changes with the IT occupations.

hopefully everyone gets their invite soon.


----------



## Pooh

*Ict ba*

HI

Just now noticed that the NSW state sponsorship report....261111 ICT BA has been suspended this time.........October 22nd report..........

what is going on with this occupation?
last time the 189 invitation round also very unusual...65 pointers only

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

Pooh said:


> HI
> 
> Just now noticed that the NSW state sponsorship report....261111 ICT BA has been suspended this time.........October 22nd report..........
> 
> what is going on with this occupation?
> last time the 189 invitation round also very unusual...65 pointers only
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi, NSW suspended all ICT occupations. In 14th of July round, 75% of the 1000 applicants were ICT&Accountants, so they don't accept them this time. A rather normal reaction, to be honest, although not that good for us...


----------



## Ravi_Pune

I think there was a invite round today...!!! Any updates from any one yet??


----------



## podigeo

I spoke to my friend. She hasn't received. Not sure if Kiran85 received it or not. Looks like this time also it's only 65 pointers


----------



## kiran85

I haven't got today.


----------



## paupau29

podigeo said:


> Latest updated list (16 60-pointers)
> 
> kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
> Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189)
> Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
> m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
> GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
> Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189)
> mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
> knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August mid, 2014
> Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014
> Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
> urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
> podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189)
> LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189)
> waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189)
> Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
> Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)



Hi everyone, please add me to our tracker.
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)

2 invitation rounds (including today) since I submitted my EOI and no result as of yet.


----------



## kiran85

Very disappointed Wana cry::::(((((


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Let's see whats the update on the report for 27th Nov results.. 
Having patience is the only option we are left with... 




kiran85 said:


> Very disappointed Wana cry::::(((((


----------



## urbanm

kiran85 said:


> Very disappointed Wana cry::::(((((


Honestly, I feel even more sorry for you than for myself. It was so close, so unbelievably close, I imagine how excited you must've been, and then face 2 rounds of nothing. Let's hope at least they invited a few 60 pointers. Although I am a bit sceptical on that.  
But let's be positive, next time you'll get your invite!


----------



## cprogramer84

*Any updates?*

Hello Guys?
Any updates, not sure how come so many 65+ pointers have appeared in sep\oct?


----------



## urbanm

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello Guys?
> Any updates, not sure how come so many 65+ pointers have appeared in sep\oct?


I have a few ideas, but no facts to support, and we of all people must know that ideas without facts to support them are worth nothing.

Anyway, *first of all *ACS approval process is very fast nowadays. Which probably means that prospective applicants receive approval and then submit EOI very quickly. It even occured to me in one of my daily nightmares D), that ACS is fully aware that ICT professions will be removed from SOL from next year so they want to process as many applications as possible till that time.

*Secondly*, many applicants who were 60 pointers could have become 65 pointers, because they are working in their nominated field and gained 1 more year of experience.

*Third*, there might be some periodicity in EOI applications, I don't know. Maybe this is peak period. Is there something like that?

Under all circumstances, this is annoying!


----------



## GreaterGood

Ravi_Pune said:


> Let's see whats the update on the report for 27th Nov results..
> Having patience is the only option we are left with...


I thought atleast in this round we will see few 60 pointers. Its been 14 week long weeks for me. Even the Vic SS stands elusive. God give me some patience...ray:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

whats your EOI submission date for 189 & 190?? 




GreaterGood said:


> I thought atleast in this round we will see few 60 pointers. Its been 14 week long weeks for me. Even the Vic SS stands elusive. God give me some patience...ray:


----------



## podigeo

Here you go!

Latest updated list (16 60-pointers) kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August mid, 2014 Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) Sonam || 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


----------



## podigeo

I agree with Urbanm analysis. To me it looks like your Point# 1 and 3 look more compelling reason.
Apart from these, remember the last round the invite was upto Oct 3rd. So this round has taken care of 24 days (more than 3 weeks) of EOI submission. As per earlier analysis if 3 EOI per day (65+ pointers), 24 days would take up all quota.


----------



## podigeo

Reposting, as the formatting was messed up

Latest updated list (17 60-pointers) -->

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) 
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) 
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) 
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


----------



## GreaterGood

Ravi_Pune said:


> whats your EOI submission date for 189 & 190??


Its 22nd July for both 189 and 190.


----------



## GreaterGood

Ravi_pune have you tried writing to Vic SS? I am planning to write to them today.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Had queried them after 13th week completion to get the standard reply.. 
Lets see what they upgrade in this weeks downtime... 



GreaterGood said:


> Ravi_pune have you tried writing to Vic SS? I am planning to write to them today.


----------



## mins

urbanm said:


> I have a few ideas, but no facts to support, and we of all people must know that ideas without facts to support them are worth nothing.
> 
> Anyway, *first of all *ACS approval process is very fast nowadays. Which probably means that prospective applicants receive approval and then submit EOI very quickly. It even occured to me in one of my daily nightmares D), that ACS is fully aware that ICT professions will be removed from SOL from next year so they want to process as many applications as possible till that time.
> 
> *Secondly*, many applicants who were 60 pointers could have become 65 pointers, because they are working in their nominated field and gained 1 more year of experience.
> 
> *Third*, there might be some periodicity in EOI applications, I don't know. Maybe this is peak period. Is there something like that?
> 
> Under all circumstances, this is annoying!



To me, it appears that ACS is either processing way too many applications resulting in higher number of 65 pointers or some changes have happened in the way ACS evaluation now happens resulting in many ending up with 65 points. 
In this entire process flow of skill application and assessment, any small operational change introduced has such a significant impact on adjoining processes and some good amount of balance goes missing !

:lever:


----------



## podigeo

It wouldn't be fair if ACS changes frequently the process as it brings the disadvantages to others. In my case 6 years was reduced in RPL assessment


----------



## mins

podigeo said:


> It wouldn't be fair if ACS changes frequently the process as it brings the disadvantages to others. In my case 6 years was reduced in RPL assessment


Even if we were to consider a theory that there could possibly be some/many applicants who have over claimed to be able to get positive EOI results sooner, it still leaves behind a hurting impact on 60 pointers as we get pushed out of quota, leave alone the wait queue. 
It's a different story that actuals will not match claims, but that comes much later and that does not help the wait for 60 pointers; or does it ?!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## podigeo

I was talking to one of colleague earlier. He told me some people invited with 65 points in previous round. He told me some do a mistake by overclaiming 5 points in experience on actual experience, but later case officer reduces their points / rejects application based on ACS experience and they have to now back with 60 points. Many people do this mistake and end up losing their fee as well their position in queue.


----------



## urbanm

mins said:


> Even if we were to consider a theory that there could possibly be some/many applicants who have over claimed to be able to get positive EOI results sooner, it still leaves behind a hurting impact on 60 pointers as we get pushed out of quota, leave alone the wait queue.
> It's a different story that actuals will not match claims, but that comes much later and that does not help the wait for 60 pointers; or does it ?!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Unfortunately, if many people overclaim points, that is the worst case for us, because they fill up the invite quota. Their visa application will be rejected and they lose a lot of money, besides, it makes impossible for us to get invite. I really hope that this is not the case for the majority...


----------



## Ravi_Pune

I believe you are right.. Ideally should invite more EOI in place of rejected ones.. It would only happen if they want to get in more people.. There would also be cases, where the candidates let the EOI invite expire due to some personal reasons.. 

But finally, they show number of invites sent, and not Visa applications accepted.. So the answer is yes, we would suffer the loss.. 



urbanm said:


> Unfortunately, if many people overclaim points, that is the worst case for us, because they fill up the invite quota. Their visa application will be rejected and they lose a lot of money, besides, it makes impossible for us to get invite. I really hope that this is not the case for the majority...


----------



## podigeo

No results published yet. Usually they do on 3rd day.


----------



## cprogramer84

*hi*

Hi Mins,

I see your score in IETLS as 8 which is great

what is the number of years of experience as BA\Analyst?


where are you loosing points?





mins said:


> Even if we were to consider a theory that there could possibly be some/many applicants who have over claimed to be able to get positive EOI results sooner, it still leaves behind a hurting impact on 60 pointers as we get pushed out of quota, leave alone the wait queue.
> It's a different story that actuals will not match claims, but that comes much later and that does not help the wait for 60 pointers; or does it ?!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Unfortunately they consider lowest score and not the average score... 

Lets see whats in store for 60 pointers... 



cprogramer84 said:


> Hi Mins,
> 
> I see your score in IETLS as 8 which is great
> 
> what is the number of years of experience as BA\Analyst?
> 
> 
> where are you loosing points?


----------



## podigeo

Result is out, but confusing how it went back to visa date of effect 
22/05/2014 5:12PM


----------



## podigeo

I mean last round was 65 points till 3rd October but now 22/05/2014 with 65 points.


----------



## podigeo

Unless it is typo and actual date is 60 points with date of effect 22/05/2014 5:12PM


----------



## LawLeePop

podigeo said:


> I mean last round was 65 points till 3rd October but now 22/05/2014 with 65 points.


yes i find it weird too.. any ideas guys?


----------



## kiran85

Result is out now. They picked only 65 points for 60 applicants. But confusing thing is visa date of effect is 23/05/14.


----------



## kiran85

kiran85 said:


> Result is out now. They picked only 65 points for 60 applicants. But confusing thing is visa date of effect is 22/05/14.


----------



## m-abz

If use look at the table ther are lots of invites for 60 pointers 
But how did it reverse till 22/05/2014 for 65 pointers??
Hopefully they made a typo probably they meant 60 instead of 65??


----------



## m-abz

Last round cieling was 577 now 639 that means 62 invites per this round


----------



## podigeo

No, last round it was 579, it is only 60 invited


----------



## larson

2 possibilities
60 22/05/2014 or
65 22/10/2015
They either mess the month or point, hopefully it's the latter.


----------



## podigeo

My analysis. 
1) it could be typo and it could be 60 point with visa date of effect 22/05/2014 5:12PM
2) though they rarely make such mistake so the possibility could be waiting 60 pointers from 16th May onwards got additional 5 points as they probably got additional years of experience and thus becoming 65 points so they jumped the queue.


----------



## larson

If your EOI score updates, the date of effect of your EOI will also updates, or you can submit your EOI at 2013 when you only have 55 then jump the queue when you get 60 at 2014 sometime, the former rule is set to prevent this case.


----------



## larson

larson said:


> 2 possibilities
> 60 22/05/2014 or
> 65 22/10/2015
> They either mess the month or point, hopefully it's the latter.


Sorry the second date is 22/10/2014


----------



## podigeo

Best option is to find out by calling skill select contact number. Currently there is a wait so I think we should chat with them to find out the reason.


----------



## Pooh

podigeo said:


> Best option is to find out by calling skill select contact number. Currently there is a wait so I think we should chat with them to find out the reason.


will you call them and ask? this is truly confusing


----------



## urbanm

Hi,
I've just seen the results of last round. This is ridiculous, and completely impossible (unless DIBP invented a workig time machine ). I saw you planned to call them, did anyone of you do so?
I am really curious.


----------



## Pooh

I wonder if they make typo errors like this....have you guys ever come across their mistakes before?........i don't have that much experience on skill select report. I pray it is a mistake so all of us can have a tiny hope about the next report and expect it to move forward....
:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:
ray2::smash:


----------



## urbanm

Pooh said:


> I wonder if they make typo errors like this....have you guys ever come across their mistakes before?........i don't have that much experience on skill select report. I pray it is a mistake so all of us can have a tiny hope about the next report and expect it to move forward....
> :fingerscrossed:
> :fingerscrossed:
> :fingerscrossed:
> ray2::smash:


I wrote to my agent, let's see whether she contacted them already.
Last year there was one error, but it was no typo error. I'm referring to the case when they invited 60 pointers in May 2013. Remember that? That must have been some sort of error from their side.


----------



## kiran85

I am thinking that it may be like this: they choosed the applications with 65 points from 3/10/14 that was the last effect date to now and to reach the numbers they picked some 60 point ones from 16/05/14 to22/05/14.


----------



## Pooh

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> I've just seen the results of last round. This is ridiculous, and completely impossible (unless DIBP invented a workig time machine ). I saw you planned to call them, did anyone of you do so?
> I am really curious.


it is ridiculous indeed....
didn't call them yet...


----------



## Pooh

kiran85 said:


> I am thinking that it may be like this: they choosed the applications with 65 points from 3/10/14 that was the last effect date to now and to reach the numbers they picked some 60 point ones from 16/05/14 to22/05/14.


 that can be..but then the cut off should be 60...not 65


----------



## urbanm

kiran85 said:


> I am thinking that it may be like this: they choosed the applications with 65 points from 3/10/14 that was the last effect date to now and to reach the numbers they picked some 60 point ones from 16/05/14 to22/05/14.


O yes, that would have been great, but in this case cut_off points score should have been 60.


----------



## mins

*Hi*



cprogramer84 said:


> Hi Mins,
> 
> I see your score in IETLS as 8 which is great
> 
> what is the number of years of experience as BA\Analyst?
> 
> 
> where are you loosing points?


ACS deducted 2 years of work experience and brought it down from 8 years 10 months to 6 years 10 months.

Hence I claimed 5 points against work experience against a better number 10 

Teaching myself some patience now for a long wait I see after seeing the results for this week...hwell:


----------



## mins

urbanm said:


> O yes, that would have been great, but in this case cut_off points score should have been 60.


This could be true.
Let's see it this way..

visa cut off date has to be the most recent date for which an EOI was processed; hence it is 22/05/2014
but they were kind enough to pick up 60 pointers too in this batch after inviting some 65 pointers, hence point score against the most recent date shows to be 65.


hoping against odds really!!


----------



## podigeo

I called them earlier. The recorded message said there is approx 5 mins delay, but even after waiting 10 mins, couldn't get hold of anyone. The best time to call them is sharp 8:30 am when they open the line. 

I read other post regarding typo, I doubt that is a case, because we thought same about May 26th 2014 round, but that was a reality. The only possibility like I said before is the people with 60 points between 16th May to 22nd May might have got additional 5 points. But this is anyway not bad, as they were anyway ahead of all of us even in 60 points.


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> I called them earlier. The recorded message said there is approx 5 mins delay, but even after waiting 10 mins, couldn't get hold of anyone. The best time to call them is sharp 8:30 am when they open the line.
> 
> I read other post regarding typo, I doubt that is a case, because we thought same about May 26th 2014 round, but that was a reality. The only possibility like I said before is the people with 60 points between 16th May to 22nd May might have got additional 5 points. But this is anyway not bad, as they were anyway ahead of all of us even in 60 points.


I see what you mean, but if anyone gets 5 additional points, then their visa doe effect is updated. As a rule, date of effect is the last change in application that had an effect on the points score. Or, this should happen theoretically...


----------



## urbanm

I got reply from my agent and she said it is a typo error and it should be 60 points.
Although I am not sure she contacted them, it may simply be her guess, so do not take this for granted.
If anyone of you manages to call them, that would be best. Since I applied through agent, I am not allowed to contact them directly.


----------



## kiran85

The other thing I noticed that next EOI dates are second and fourth Friday's instead of Monday's. It will on 14 th and 28 th of November.


----------



## podigeo

kiran85 said:


> The other thing I noticed that next EOI dates are second and fourth Friday's instead of Monday's. It will on 14 th and 28 th of November.


Oh  This will cause the same issue as earlier, because of 3 week's gap


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> I got reply from my agent and she said it is a typo error and it should be 60 points.


Is your agent in Australia or abroad ?


----------



## padmayogesh

Is it a Typo on Skill Select for Next Round of Invites?

The text of the content says, "Second Monday" where as the date in the table shows 14th Nov which is "2nd Friday".

"Please note the invitation rounds will be held on the *second and fourth Monday of each month*, rather than the first and third for the rest of the programme year.

The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the month of November 2014 invitation rounds are as follows:
*14 November 2014*"


----------



## podigeo

padmayogesh said:


> Is it a Typo on Skill Select for Next Round of Invites?
> 
> The text of the content says, "Second Monday" where as the date in the table shows 14th Nov which is "2nd Friday".
> 
> "Please note the invitation rounds will be held on the *second and fourth Monday of each month*, rather than the first and third for the rest of the programme year.
> 
> The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the month of November 2014 invitation rounds are as follows:
> *14 November 2014*"


Actually second and fourth Monday of each month is correct cycle, once once in a while they do send out the invite on a different dates. This usually happens if they do some major system maintenance activities over weekend


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> Is your agent in Australia or abroad ?


She's in Australia. Why?


----------



## paupau29

m-abz said:


> If use look at the table ther are lots of invites for 60 pointers
> But how did it reverse till 22/05/2014 for 65 pointers??
> Hopefully they made a typo probably they meant 60 instead of 65??


Which table are you referring to? Was there a 60-pointer who got invited in the 27-Oct round?


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> She's in Australia. Why?


I was just curious, because your location is not specified


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> I was just curious, because your location is not specified


Oh, I see. I'm actually offshore, my location is in Hungary. But my agent is in Australia.


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



podigeo said:


> Oh  This will cause the same issue as earlier, because of 3 week's gap



did u try calling them again?


----------



## podigeo

I tried 2-3 times, but always there is long wait


----------



## Pooh

*hi Podigeo*



podigeo said:


> I tried 2-3 times, but always there is long wait


hey,
thanks for trying...on behalf of all of us who are damn confused about what is going on...
my agent is also curious about the past two invitation rounds...i asked him to call and check too...but don't know if he did....

so the mystery remains till November rounds


----------



## Ravi_Pune

You were calling them for?? 



podigeo said:


> I tried 2-3 times, but always there is long wait


----------



## podigeo

Calling them to get a clarification on 22 May with 65 points (or 60) on last round


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Any luck??



podigeo said:


> Calling them to get a clarification on 22 May with 65 points (or 60) on last round


----------



## Ash_pagal

Following this thread, let see if anybody is able to talk to the guys and get some clarity.


----------



## podigeo

Ash_pagal, are you also 60 pointers, if yes, please feel free to update our list.


----------



## Ash_pagal

Yes, i am also a 60 pointer. Will update the signature. I am planning to launch EOI by Nov 12th and wait for an invite.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi 



I had created new EOI in July and now i have udpated that with 189 checked. It must show my points as 60 on Dec 1st 2014. 



However, the EOI submitted by my agent is also submitted and they said they will update it on December 1st 2014 with 189 so as to reflect 60 points. Will it be any problem if i have two EOI with the same information in submitted status. Or should i suspend the one i have created. Please let me know. 



The EOI state sponsorship chosen for 190 was victoria by my agent and in my eoi i had chosen NSW. However, now that both of us will check 189 in both the EOI, i am wondering it will be duplication of information.



Regards,

Vanitha


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Problem is for people who would be behind you in queue for 189 in 2611*... as you would be utilizing extra invite with your duplicate profile. As on Dec 1st both of your profiles will be eligible, and if the invite dates are shifting till your EOI date, you would have 2 invites, ending wastage of one invite.

Just imagine, double invites going to individuals before you.. you would see 2611* quota exhausted before reaching Dec 60 pointers.. 

Also it is being in-appropriate as per guidelines for raising EOI. 

Alternately why don't you get your profile ID and password from your agent and use the same application? This would ensure that you are not wasting one EOI invite behind ur duplicate profile.... 



vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I had created new EOI in July and now i have udpated that with 189 checked. It must show my points as 60 on Dec 1st 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> However, the EOI submitted by my agent is also submitted and they said they will update it on December 1st 2014 with 189 so as to reflect 60 points. Will it be any problem if i have two EOI with the same information in submitted status. Or should i suspend the one i have created. Please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> The EOI state sponsorship chosen for 190 was victoria by my agent and in my eoi i had chosen NSW. However, now that both of us will check 189 in both the EOI, i am wondering it will be duplication of information.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vanitha


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Welcome to the Loooooong wait queue..... 



Ash_pagal said:


> Yes, i am also a 60 pointer. Will update the signature. I am planning to launch EOI by Nov 12th and wait for an invite.


----------



## gjforaus

sarah_OZ said:


> They are only inviting 59 per round, which is too less


Hi

How did you figure out that only 59 invites are done per round for the 60 pointers.

Is there anyway to understand from which date they are likely to call for 60 pointers in 261112 category.

Right now i am in a dilemma
I have done my ACS Assessment under ICT System Analyst and right now can score 60 points if IELTS works out in 7 band. 

I can get my spouse skills assessed too under ACS which can give me more points(65), but i just want to understand how long i might be waiting for an invite if i proceed 

1) 60 points
2) 65 points


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Better get your partners skills assessed.. this would assure ur invite within 1/2 rounds.. 
60 pointers like me are waiting right from May end.. so wait time for few has already crossed 10 rounds... 



gjforaus said:


> Hi
> 
> How did you figure out that only 59 invites are done per round for the 60 pointers.
> 
> Is there anyway to understand from which date they are likely to call for 60 pointers in 261112 category.
> 
> Right now i am in a dilemma
> I have done my ACS Assessment under ICT System Analyst and right now can score 60 points if IELTS works out in 7 band.
> 
> I can get my spouse skills assessed too under ACS which can give me more points(65), but i just want to understand how long i might be waiting for an invite if i proceed
> 
> 1) 60 points
> 2) 65 points


----------



## arvind1017

Ravi_Pune said:


> Better get your partners skills assessed.. this would assure ur invite within 1/2 rounds..
> 60 pointers like me are waiting right from May end.. so wait time for few has already crossed 10 rounds...


Hi Ravi,

I'm in a process of having my partners skills accessed, she is into informatica and sas. Would want ur help/ guidance in applying for acs. 

Not able to send a pm or visitors msg :doh:


----------



## podigeo

arvind1017 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I'm in a process of having my partners skills accessed, she is into informatica and sas. Would want ur help/ guidance in applying for acs.
> 
> Not able to send a pm or visitors msg :doh:


Are you also ICT 2611 category ?

Edit: Ok, I just saw your previous post. Welcome to the group.


----------



## LawLeePop

Saw a news saying that Accounting will be taken out from skilled occupations. 

http://www.abusinessherald.com/2014/11/accounting-cut-from-skilled-list/

Was worried if ICT Business and System analysts will be taken out too?


----------



## urbanm

LawLeePop said:


> Saw a news saying that Accounting will be taken out from skilled occupations.
> 
> Accounting cut from skilled list - Australian Business Herald
> 
> Was worried if ICT Business and System analysts will be taken out too?


I'm pretty sure it will be taken off, unfortunately.
So let's hope we get invite before July 2015...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

urbanm said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be taken off, unfortunately.
> So let's hope we get invite before July 2015...:fingerscrossed:


BTW, Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

This says accounting will not be removed.


----------



## podigeo

In fact following 3 roles:

Accountants
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Are the most applied categories


----------



## urbanm

:fingerscrossed:Any good news, fellows?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hope ppl are checking correspondence in IMMI - Skill set as well.. Nothing in my inbox 



urbanm said:


> :fingerscrossed:Any good news, fellows?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

Here's our latest lovely little list. Just as a reminder.

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) 
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) 
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) 
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


----------



## urbanm

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hope ppl are checking correspondence in IMMI - Skill set as well.. Nothing in my inbox



What time is it in India?


----------



## amolpathak

Got the invite 65 pts DOE 29 Oct code 261112 system analyst


----------



## urbanm

amolpathak said:


> Got the invite 65 pts DOE 29 Oct code 261112 system analyst


Congrats.:yo:
At least, last round's shocking 65 point with 22-05-2014 cut-off date seems to have been wrong  Ok, not a big surprise , but I'm trying to find the positives.


----------



## Pooh

*hi*

Any 60 pointer who got the invitation? Kiran....you should tell us:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kiran85

No, I just lost my hope to ever get invitation this waiting period is killing me  don't know what to do ?

No, I lost my hope to ever get invitation


----------



## ykr

*EOI Selected 14-Nov-14*

Received the invite at 18:47 IST  

==========================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
==========================================


----------



## sachinbuzz

Did anyone with SAP ABAP (Technical) experience choose 261112(Systems Analyst) as an ANZSCO code ?


----------



## podigeo

amolpathak said:


> Got the invite 65 pts DOE 29 Oct code 261112 system analyst


Congrats buddy, but...lol.. your signature says 60 points, did you earn extra 5 points recently after EOI submission ?


----------



## podigeo

ykr said:


> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014


Just in 4 days ? I got mine in 12 weeks.


----------



## podigeo

kiran85 said:


> No, I lost my hope to ever get invitation


Don't lose hope mate!.. This round was around after 3 weeks, next one should be faster :fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> Just in 4 days ? I got mine in 12 weeks.


Yep, ACS is shockingly fast nowadays. Mine was just 2 weeks in August, and that was an RPL application.


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Here's our latest lovely little list. Just as a reminder.
> 
> kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189)
> Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189)
> Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
> m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
> GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
> Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189)
> mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
> knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014
> Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014
> Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
> urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
> podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189)
> LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189)
> waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189)
> paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
> Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
> Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)



Noticed another 60 pointers ICT 261111 in another thread..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5705938-post17371.html


----------



## kiran85

Hello guys, I got invitation. Earlier I thought I will get a direct email from skill select but in morning my agent told me I got it. Thanks


----------



## GreaterGood

*Congratzzz*



kiran85 said:


> Hello guys, I got invitation. Earlier I thought I will get a direct email from skill select but in morning my agent told me I got it. Thanks


Kiran your 'invitation' has ignited some hope in 60 pointers like me. Podigeo Time to amend the list :whoo:


----------



## GreaterGood

Any news Rachna??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GreaterGood

Guess what!!! my VIC SS is successful.


----------



## podigeo

Hello all, Rachna is my colleague and she is not in expat forum. I asked her today but she said she hasn't got the invite. 
That means the last date of invite could be anywhere between 10th June to 19th june with 60 points. 

CONGRATS KIRAN


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



kiran85 said:


> Hello guys, I got invitation. Earlier I thought I will get a direct email from skill select but in morning my agent told me I got it. Thanks


HI Kiran85,:smile:
congratulations buddy!!!
SOO happy to hear that it has reached 60 pointers........truly this was killing me(just as u said earlier!)

Much excited to see the next round ray::clap2::clap2::focus:
:focus::focus:


pooh


----------



## podigeo

GreaterGood said:


> Guess what!!! my VIC SS is successful.


If you hang in there for another couple of months, you would get 189 invite as well, as long as VIC SS doesn't expire by then you should wait.


----------



## amolpathak

podigeo said:


> Congrats buddy, but...lol.. your signature says 60 points, did you earn extra 5 points recently after EOI submission ?


Yes I submitted WS 60 pts on August 15 & my pts increased to 65 recently on Oct 29 as my skilled exp crossed 8 yes.


----------



## urbanm

kiran85 said:


> Hello guys, I got invitation. Earlier I thought I will get a direct email from skill select but in morning my agent told me I got it. Thanks


Whoa, now this is a piece of good news indeed! 
You must be super-excited.
Congrats!
Here's the updated list.

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) 
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) 
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir 261111: ICT Business Analyst. Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


----------



## kiran85

Thanks everyone I hope you all guys will get the invitation soon. I will try to work continue on the forum to keep you guys up to date. 

Thanks again.


----------



## podigeo

kiran85 said:


> Thanks everyone I hope you all guys will get the invitation soon. I will try to work continue on the forum to keep you guys up to date.
> 
> Thanks again.


Last 2 months being dry, Some reason I still can't believe the invite went up to June, I hope Kiran, you have pinched yourself before posting this, and it is not a dream but reality.. 

Now Ravi_Pune, be ready to update us for next round


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Lets hope for the best.. :fingerscrossed:
M ready with things to follow post invite  



podigeo said:


> Last 2 months being dry, Some reason I still can't believe the invite went up to June, I hope Kiran, you have pinched yourself before posting this, and it is not a dream but reality..
> 
> Now Ravi_Pune, be ready to update us for next round


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Complete the next step early, you should be allocated CO within 2 months time. 
How are you planning for medicals and PCC? post CO allocation or right in first month??

Also do you have to get PCC from other nations? or just India?



kiran85 said:


> Thanks everyone I hope you all guys will get the invitation soon. I will try to work continue on the forum to keep you guys up to date.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## mins

Congratulations Kiran! very happy for you.. must have been a long wait.


----------



## kiran85

Thanks mins, I have almost ready all the papers. Just the medical left that I will book on Wednesday the same day I will launch my 189 application. I read the email at least ten times to make sure I really got it. Was so surprised and happy and excited. The inter words can't explain how I felt?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

You can lodge your Visa application right away.. why are you waiting for medics?

also note that your first entry on visa would be valid until your medic and/or PCC are valid i.e. one year from medics/PCC whichever early.. frankly if you ask me, upload rest documents, and do medics and pcc after 1-1.5 month of lodging visa... you would end up getting 1-1.5 months more of Visa validity.. 

Just a thought... 



kiran85 said:


> Thanks mins, I have almost ready all the papers. Just the medical left that I will book on Wednesday the same day I will launch my 189 application. I read the email at least ten times to make sure I really got it. Was so surprised and happy and excited. The inter words can't explain how I felt?


----------



## HamzaOZ

Have 60 pointers been invited yet for this occupation?


----------



## podigeo

HamzaOZ said:


> Have 60 pointers been invited yet for this occupation?


Yes, currently they have invited 60 pointers people atleast 10th June 2014 or more. The result should be published by next week Wed/Thursday.

Are you also 60 pointers with ICT 2611? Then :welcome: to the gang


----------



## HamzaOZ

podigeo said:


> Yes, currently they have invited 60 pointers people atleast 10th June 2014 or more. The result should be published by next week Wed/Thursday.
> 
> Are you also 60 pointers with ICT 2611? Then :welcome: to the gang


No mate, my problem is that i got invite for 65 Points but because i included the 2 years of ACS years before being skilled, i was afraid i would be rejected for over claiming points.

My EOI submitted in October.


----------



## urbanm

HamzaOZ said:


> No mate, my problem is that i got invite for 65 Points but because i included the 2 years of ACS years before being skilled, i was afraid i would be rejected for over claiming points.
> 
> My EOI submitted in October.


Hi,
If your points score is 60 without those 2 years, then yes, you'll be rejected, so please do not proceed with your visa application.
Plus, a big  from us, because you wasted an invite, never to get it back. No offence, I'm sure it wasn't intentional.


----------



## HamzaOZ

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> If your points score is 60 without those 2 years, then yes, you'll be rejected, so please do not proceed with your visa application.
> Plus, a big  from us, because you wasted an invite, never to get it back. No offence, I'm sure it wasn't intentional.


It wasn't intentional of course. But what do you mean by "do not proceed with your visa application" and never get it back?


----------



## urbanm

HamzaOZ said:


> It wasn't intentional of course. But what do you mean by "do not proceed with your visa application" and never get it back?


If you were invited as a 65-pointer, but you overclaimed experience, do not apply for visa, because it will lead to automatic rejection, and no refund. If you deduct your 2 years but your points score remains 65, you may proceed I think, but you'll have to contact DIBP to make it sure.
But once again, if your points score is 60 with the deduction, you should submit a new and correct EOI and join the queue.

By "never get it back" I mean, that you were invited for a visa you did not qualify for, if I am not mistaken. In each round, some 60 people are invited under 2611 occupation group, you were one of them. So you used an invitation, but cannot proceed with visa application, thus, this is a wasted invite. These invitations are really valuable for people in this forum, see for example kiran85, who has been waiting since June for the invite.


----------



## podigeo

I agree with urbanm, though HamzaOZ has wasted one precious invite, but he can still check with DIBP and see the 2 years removal can still give him 65 points. If yes, then it is good on him....

If not, he is again back in the queue (even losing his original October spot) By doing this type of mistake one will not only harms others' chances, but their own own visa date of effect will be revised to the current date.


----------



## SamSyd

Is there any state that's still accepting applications for ICT Business Analyst?

If no, are there any chances of state sponsorships opening up again before July 2015 for ICT Business Analyst?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## podigeo

SamSyd said:


> Is there any state that's still accepting applications for ICT Business Analyst?
> 
> If no, are there any chances of state sponsorships opening up again before July 2015 for ICT Business Analyst?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


VIC SS for ICT occupations are only suspended till Jan 2015, so we still have slight hope left.


----------



## podigeo

Hi all, has anyone updated their EOI after submission ? I updated quite a few items but my EOI score has not changed. However my EOI submitted date is now showing the current system date. Anyone has experienced this before ?


----------



## cprogramer84

Hi
Login to skillselect; on the sumarry page
u will see the "date of effect".if ur points have not change then the date of effect should not change the submission date will be the last update date.





podigeo said:


> Hi all, has anyone updated their EOI after submission ? I updated quite a few items but my EOI score has not changed. However my EOI submitted date is now showing the current system date. Anyone has experienced this before ?


----------



## podigeo

cprogramer84 said:


> Hi
> Login to skillselect; on the sumarry page
> u will see the "date of effect".if ur points have not change then the date of effect should not change the submission date will be the last update date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podigeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, has anyone updated their EOI after submission ? I updated quite a few items but my EOI score has not changed. However my EOI submitted date is now showing the current system date. Anyone has experienced this before ?
Click to expand...


Thanks Mate, On summary page the date of effect shows old date but inside EOI the submission date shows today's date.


----------



## LawLeePop

still...................... no update


----------



## podigeo

Latest list (added Hrishi66 and chawla_amit83) - Excluding Kiran, we are 18 members gang

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) 
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) 
Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


----------



## paupau29

LawLeePop said:


> still...................... no update


I know.. I keep on checking too. Today's the 3rd working day so Skillselect should have been updated already.

What is happening? Haha.


----------



## urbanm

paupau29 said:


> I know.. I keep on checking too. Today's the 3rd working day so Skillselect should have been updated already.
> 
> What is happening? Haha.


Don't worry, this is perfectly normal. Earlier, they used to publish the results 1 week after the invitation round.
Moreover, we more or less know the date. It's 60 points for sure, and somewhere between 10.06.2014 and 19.06.2014.
Cheers,
m.


----------



## chawla_amit83

urbanm said:


> Don't worry, this is perfectly normal. Earlier, they used to publish the results 1 week after the invitation round.
> Moreover, we more or less know the date. It's 60 points for sure, and somewhere between 10.06.2014 and 19.06.2014.
> Cheers,
> m.


So guys.. as per my current experience I'm eligible for 65 points.. just need acs assessment of my current experience.. what is your recommendation.. should i got for it and spend another 500 $ or do.. 
Or wait for a few days as we're back to 60 now


----------



## Tejil

podigeo said:


> Latest list (added Hrishi66 and chawla_amit83) - Excluding Kiran, we are 18 members gang
> 
> kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
> Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189)
> Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189)
> m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189)
> GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14
> Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189)
> mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189)
> knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014
> Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014
> Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189)
> urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189)
> podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189)
> Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
> LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189)
> waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189)
> paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
> Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
> chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
> Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)


please add us

we are 55 pointers for 189 , hence EOI submitted for 190 on 28.6.2014


----------



## LawLeePop

Guys,

Should I start preparing my documents now? What documents can be prepared in advance?

Police clearance?

Health Check?

Cheers,


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Update your signature to allow us to suggest you any thing... 
what is your EOI date? 



chawla_amit83 said:


> So guys.. as per my current experience I'm eligible for 65 points.. just need acs assessment of my current experience.. what is your recommendation.. should i got for it and spend another 500 $ or do..
> Or wait for a few days as we're back to 60 now


----------



## chawla_amit83

Ravi_Pune said:


> Update your signature to allow us to suggest you any thing...
> what is your EOI date?


Done.. eoi date is 10th november

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Which experience are you trying to get assessed?
If you have missed to assess earlier experience, then you would be required to get it assessed. 
But in case if you are speaking of current job, i don't think you need reassessment.. As the assessment result says, "the experience after date XX/XX/XXXX is considered valid" this means you can consider your current experience as well... you just need to upload relevant documents once you have invite.....

I also think you have not entered your complete experience in EOI, else you would have already been on 65 points. 

Because consider my case... i got ACS assessment done with i was with company X, now i have changed job, n i m in company Y. Acc to EOI i would automatically gain 5 points extra as my experience gets over the mark - 3/5 years.. It is only when i receive invite i need to publish current jobs details and proofs.. 

Any one with other views?



chawla_amit83 said:


> Done.. eoi date is 10th november
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum
> 
> ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## podigeo

LawLeePop said:


> Guys,
> 
> Should I start preparing my documents now? What documents can be prepared in advance?
> 
> Police clearance?
> 
> Health Check?
> 
> Cheers,


It depends how soon you are willing to travel..., PCC & Medical is valid for one year, so if everything works out in one year, then you are ok.. Having said that I have already applied for US FBI PCC.


----------



## chawla_amit83

Ravi_Pune said:


> Which experience are you trying to get assessed?
> If you have missed to assess earlier experience, then you would be required to get it assessed.
> But in case if you are speaking of current job, i don't think you need reassessment.. As the assessment result says, "the experience after date XX/XX/XXXX is considered valid" this means you can consider your current experience as well... you just need to upload relevant documents once you have invite.....
> 
> I also think you have not entered your complete experience in EOI, else you would have already been on 65 points.
> 
> Because consider my case... i got ACS assessment done with i was with company X, now i have changed job, n i m in company Y. Acc to EOI i would automatically gain 5 points extra as my experience gets over the mark - 3/5 years.. It is only when i receive invite i need to publish current jobs details and proofs..
> 
> Any one with other views?


I checked that... I asked a friend in Australia to call dibp.. and they said you need to get new one assessed..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## Ravi_Pune

then you better get going, cos invites to reach NOV will take another sweet time of 2-3 months... n with assessment you would get invite in very next round... 



chawla_amit83 said:


> I checked that... I asked a friend in Australia to call dibp.. and they said you need to get new one assessed..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum
> 
> ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## urbanm

chawla_amit83 said:


> I checked that... I asked a friend in Australia to call dibp.. and they said you need to get new one assessed..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum
> 
> ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


You're working at a new company, in a new designation, I suppose. If so, I think it's more than logical to have it assessed. And I agree with Ravi_Pune, go on with it, as it will take at least 3-4 months to receive the invite with 60 points, while with 65 points and some luck, you can even be in Australia in 3-4 months. That makes a difference I think! 
Good luck.


----------



## chawla_amit83

Ravi_Pune said:


> Which experience are you trying to get assessed?
> If you have missed to assess earlier experience, then you would be required to get it assessed.
> But in case if you are speaking of current job, i don't think you need reassessment.. As the assessment result says, "the experience after date XX/XX/XXXX is considered valid" this means you can consider your current experience as well... you just need to upload relevant documents once you have invite.....
> 
> I also think you have not entered your complete experience in EOI, else you would have already been on 65 points.
> 
> Because consider my case... i got ACS assessment done with i was with company X, now i have changed job, n i m in company Y. Acc to EOI i would automatically gain 5 points extra as my experience gets over the mark - 3/5 years.. It is only when i receive invite i need to publish current jobs details and proofs..
> 
> Any one with other views?



New company.. but same designation.. but I have a corporate and job title... the job title is Sr. Ba.. same as earlier.. and I still need some views on my original queries above.. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## Krishdevin

Newbie to this Forum thread.Currently standing at 60 points for ICT System Analyst

ACS Done in May 2014 - IELTS L8R8W7.5S8.5-Overall 8.0 .Completed one year Australian experience this week.Thinking of going for an ACS review for ICT Software Engineer,to move to different queue with less competition.Suggestions ?


----------



## LawLeePop

Its updated

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	11/06/2014 5:17PM


----------



## LawLeePop

Guys,

May I know is there any checklist what is to be done when I received my EOI?

Anyone can give guidance.

Thanks!


----------



## urbanm

LawLeePop said:


> Its updated
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	11/06/2014 5:17PM


How many invites have been sent?
I can't remember last round's results to date value.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

As far as I recall last times total was 630+... wondering how many invites are sent 



urbanm said:


> How many invites have been sent?
> I can't remember last round's results to date value.


----------



## podigeo

I keep a track of all invite, so here is the past invites:

14-Jul	-> 124
28-Jul	-> 242
11-Aug	-> 344
29-Aug	-> 403
8-Sep	-> 462
22-Sep	-> 522
13-Oct	-> 579
27-Oct	-> 639
14-Nov	-> 640

So 640 could be a typo, or they have only invited very few this time (probably including some invites which got cancelled in the last round because of inaction)

Also looks like there may not have been many 65+ pointers...Imagine had the usual 57 invites gone, all of us here would have got invite.


----------



## LawLeePop

podigeo said:


> I keep a track of all invite, so here is the past invites:
> 
> 14-Jul	-> 124
> 28-Jul	-> 242
> 11-Aug	-> 344
> 29-Aug	-> 403
> 8-Sep	-> 462
> 22-Sep	-> 522
> 13-Oct	-> 579
> 27-Oct	-> 639
> 14-Nov	-> 640
> 
> So 640 could be a typo, or they have only invited very few this time (probably including some invites which got cancelled in the last round because of inaction)
> 
> Also looks like there may not have been many 65+ pointers...Imagine had the usual 57 invites gone, all of us here would have got invite.


May I know how do I read this? Means this time only 1 person is invited?


----------



## urbanm

LawLeePop said:


> May I know how do I read this? Means this time only 1 person is invited?


Yeah, this means exactly that. But it's definitely an error, as only in this forum I saw at least 3-4 people who got invited. Kiran85 from this thread, for a start, and I vaguely remember a 70 pointer and a 65 pointer from EOI submitted club.
I think last round's report was totally messed up. Or they have to arrange a face-to-face discussion with their administrator, if you see what I mean


----------



## podigeo

LawLeePop said:


> May I know how do I read this? Means this time only 1 person is invited?


Yes, that is right.

There could be 3 explanations:

- 640 could be typo, and it could be 700 or something
- They have invited high numbers in the first 2-3 invites, so they are catching up to average of 60 per invite by reducing the count now
- There might be many cancellation or drop-outs in previous rounds (such as wrong EOI points) so they are filling those numbers by inviting again.


----------



## chawla_amit83

LawLeePop said:


> May I know how do I read this? Means this time only 1 person is invited?


Based on current data.. should I get assessment done for additional 5 points... as if 57 invites go in next round.. I'm hoping even November ones will get an invite.. 

What do you guys think.. waiting a couple of weeks saves almost 550 $..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## podigeo

chawla_amit83 said:


> Based on current data.. should I get assessment done for additional 5 points... as if 57 invites go in next round.. I'm hoping even November ones will get an invite..
> 
> What do you guys think.. waiting a couple of weeks saves almost 550 $..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum
> 
> ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


This round could have been an exception, since 28th Nov invite is only just 1 week away, so you can wait and see how it goes. That could save your $550


----------



## kiran85

That one Lucky parson was me







lets get ready guys for next round. I hope all June and July people can get the invitation, may be more


----------



## LawLeePop

Good luck people!

Mine is Sept! 2.5 mths to go.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Estimating that just 57 "60 pointers" would be waiting since June till Nov must be a joke in itself... 

Yes you should wait till 28th to see how far the list moves forward, but also keep in mind not all of 2611* applicants are active members here - almost 90% are silent/in-active. Most of them open their mouths post invite on different forum, or even after grant... This is how educated ppl behave in today's world.. sad but true... 



chawla_amit83 said:


> Based on current data.. should I get assessment done for additional 5 points... as if 57 invites go in next round.. I'm hoping even November ones will get an invite..
> 
> What do you guys think.. waiting a couple of weeks saves almost 550 $..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum
> 
> ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## podigeo

kiran85 said:


> That one Lucky parson was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets get ready guys for next round. I hope all June and July people can get the invitation, may be more


Kiran, I believe there must be definitely more than 1 invite. One reason is your EOI date was 10th June, however the SkillSelect website says the "EOI Date of effect" was 11th June, so that means someone after Kiran was also invited...


----------



## kiran85

I was kidding. In my view they invited more people but they fillies those seats which visa applicantions they cancelled because of wrong points were claimed. 

But I didn't understand the meaning of Ravi's post? What is $550


----------



## podigeo

kiran85 said:


> What is $550


That is the fee to reassess the experience with ACS (see earlier posts)


----------



## Golam Munir

kiran85 said:


> That one Lucky parson was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets get ready guys for next round. I hope all June and July people can get the invitation, may be more


Congratulations Kiran 
Can u plz help us by sharing a checklist of Docs that would be required after anyone gets EOI invitation. 
Thanks


----------



## mins

Surprisingly there was no notice from SkillSelect to say anything about the last round results - in terms of typo with cut off points or what went wrong.. Rather this round we have another surprise with number of invites not quite tying up with everything...

makes me think if we should just go with the flow and not work too much to deduce anything in terms of timelines..

:confused2:


----------



## urbanm

mins said:


> Surprisingly there was no notice from SkillSelect to say anything about the last round results - in terms of typo with cut off points or what went wrong.. Rather this round we have another surprise with number of invites not quite tying up with everything...
> 
> makes me think if we should just go with the flow and not work too much to deduce anything in terms of timelines..
> 
> :confused2:


Very big like for your last remark! 
I think all these attempts to deduce anything are just for the fun of it, and to stay on topic. I observed that if I ceased looking at the forum, or at the immi sites for a few weeks, I started to become disinterested, but I definitely do not want to lose interest or motivation due to the awfully long waiting time.


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Last edited by urbanm; Today at 12:54 PM. Reason: It's unbelievable. I cannot post a comment without at least 1 spelling error. .


lol, on a lighter note, hope you can improve that and reappear in IELTS, and jump the queue


----------



## mins

Friends - Need some advice here please... Which option is recommended ? My agent has asked my spouse to take up IELTS to support proof for functional English knowledge. Now is this mandatory ?

I looked up the various other related threads and gather 3 things here.

Option 1 - Spouse takes up IELTS and overall band of 4.5 or greater is proof enough to support knowledge of functional English. This is a sure shot way to prove functional knowledge of English. 

Option 2- Pay some additional fee to cover for English tuition class to the immigration agency. This is costlier than option 1 though, as I guess it to be.

Option 3- My spouse holds an MBA from a recognized university and throughout his academia in schools and college, the medium of instruction was English. This is established by the various marksheet and transfer certificates. 

Are there chances that CO could reject such proofs at the last moment ? Any experience here ? May be it would be a pain running around to plan for IELTS then.

My spouse intends to work there on dependent visa (I89).

:juggle:


----------



## urbanm

mins said:


> Friends - Need some advice here please... Which option is recommended ? My agent has asked my spouse to take up IELTS to support proof for functional English knowledge. Now is this mandatory ?
> 
> I looked up the various other related threads and gather 3 things here.
> 
> Option 1 - Spouse takes up IELTS and overall band of 4.5 or greater is proof enough to support knowledge of functional English. This is a sure shot way to prove functional knowledge of English.
> 
> Option 2- Pay some additional fee to cover for English tuition class to the immigration agency. This is costlier than option 1 though, as I guess it to be.
> 
> Option 3- My spouse holds an MBA from a recognized university and throughout his academia in schools and college, the medium of instruction was English. This is established by the various marksheet and transfer certificates.
> 
> Are there chances that CO could reject such proofs at the last moment ? Any experience here ? May be it would be a pain running around to plan for IELTS then.
> 
> My spouse intends to work there on dependent visa (I89).
> 
> :juggle:


Hi,
Option 3 is accepted by DIBP:
How can I prove I have functional English?
Bullet point nr9 says:
"•Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."
You'll definitely need some certificate from the university, ask your agent about this. Option 2 is VERY costly, it's called 2nd instalment fee and costs some AUD4000.
IELTS is your spouse's second best option!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> lol, on a lighter note, hope you can improve that and reappear in IELTS, and jump the queue


Thanks, you made my day. :spit:
But on a more serious note, I'd have to improve a lot to have 8 in writing, I'm afraid. And not because of my spelling mistakes, they are not that prevalent in handwriting.


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Option 3 is accepted by DIBP:
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> Bullet point nr9 says:
> "•Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."
> You'll definitely need some certificate from the university, ask your agent about this. Option 2 is VERY costly, it's called 2nd instalment fee and costs some AUD4000.
> IELTS is your spouse's second best option!
> :fingerscrossed:


Agree, a letter from your spouse university saying the medium of instruction was in English should suffice.


----------



## mins

Thanks... I will try to get that in place now.


----------



## podigeo

I noticed I am completing 3 years in Australia next Friday, will I get 5 points automatically or do I need to submit a new EOI?


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> I noticed I am completing 3 years in Australia next Friday, will I get 5 points automatically or do I need to submit a new EOI?


I think you'll get 5 points automatically.
Wow. Then you can expect your invite soon.


----------



## podigeo

Latest list (Added Beax) -

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) 
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) 
Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)
Beax || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 17/10/14 (189).

-------------------


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_pune, did you receive the invite ?

My friend Rachna has received it, that means it has definitely 60 points upto June 20th or beyond. I also received because of an additional 5 points.


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> Ravi_pune, did you receive the invite ?
> 
> My friend Rachna has received it, that means it has definitely 60 points upto June 20th or beyond. I also received because of an additional 5 points.


Congrats, and wishing you a speedy grant!


----------



## larson

congrats podi, I haven't received anything from immi department yet.


----------



## podigeo

larson said:


> congrats podi, I haven't received anything from immi department yet.


You should receive it soon, as the past rounds invites are going to 60 pointers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pooh

*hey*

HI,Congrdulations...all who received invitations............hope it will reach August soon
:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

podigeo said:


> Ravi_pune, did you receive the invite ?
> 
> My friend Rachna has received it, that means it has definitely 60 points upto June 20th or beyond. I also received because of an additional 5 points.


Hey I didn't receive mail as yet, nor any correspondence in immi account. 

Congrats and all the best for grant.


----------



## m-abz

Hey guys i didnt receive anything either hopefully the next round 
Does any one know when is the next round thou?


----------



## m-abz

Congrats for the ones that recieved it&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## LawLeePop

Hello guys! Did anyone of you receive the invites today? Can update the list? Thank you!


----------



## urbanm

Hi,
the updated list:

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) -- invited 28.11.2014
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) / 65 points:28.11.2014 -- invited 28.11.2014
Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)
Beax || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 17/10/14 (189).


----------



## mins

podigeo said:


> Ravi_pune, did you receive the invite ?
> 
> My friend Rachna has received it, that means it has definitely 60 points upto June 20th or beyond. I also received because of an additional 5 points.


Congrats! and double congrats to you !!


----------



## GreaterGood

podigeo said:


> Ravi_pune, did you receive the invite ?
> 
> My friend Rachna has received it, that means it has definitely 60 points upto June 20th or beyond. I also received because of an additional 5 points.


Congrats Rachna and Podigeo!!

The list can be updated, I have accepted the Vic SS and lodged my visa application on 14th November.


----------



## Beax

Congrats guys! Hope many more get invited in the next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickpma

I lodged my EoI for the 189 visa on the 29th of April 2014.
On the 21th of September 2014 I got my invitation to apply.
Applied for my visa on the 3rd of October 2014.

Still waiting for a CO to be assigned/a direct grant...
Saw some people who applied after me who got a grant already, so really hoping I'll get it next week.

Meanwhile I'm looking for a place to live and work. Options are Melbourne, Brisbane and perhaps Perth...where do you think job chances are highest for a Systems Analyst?
Already heard it's going to be pretty difficult for someone from abroad to get a job. Anyone has some experiences with finding a job?


----------



## chawla_amit83

Guys... Sharing some awesome news i got today... 
Got the Extra 5 points from ACS Assessment, which was much quicker than expected (in 5 working Days).
So i should get an invite in the first December round.. fingers crossed.. 

Good luck to all of you as well.. 

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## chawla_amit83

m-abz said:


> Hey guys bery gd news for everyone i just checked skill select and the next invitation round is december 5 which is this friday��


Would my EoI Submitted today be eligible for that round i.e. is there a cutoff date to which they consider the applications.

Cheers


----------



## podigeo

m-abz said:


> Hey guys bery gd news for everyone i just checked skill select and the next invitation round is december 5 which is this friday��


that is good, because previous invite was 28th Nov and a next invitation within 7 days will help lot of 60 pointers to be get cleared..


----------



## Beax

I hope you guys are right and this round push through a lot of 60 pointers ray:ray:


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

Vanitha||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:29/11/2014 (189) 

Please add me also to the list. I just hope i get invite before May as i will loose points for my age after that.

Regards,
Vanitha'


----------



## urbanm

the updated list:
kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) -- invited 28.11.2014
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14||VIC SS received 14.11.2014 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) / 65 points:28.11.2014 -- invited 28.11.2014
Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)
Beax || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 17/10/14 (189).
Vanitha||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:29/11/2014 (189)


----------



## nsk.14

Hi All,

I am trying to submit an EOI for 189 visa under 261112 Systems Analyst. I have done by B.Tech in IT and MBA in General Management. ACS result says "Your B.Tech in IT has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". Looks like they ignored my MBA as it’s a non ICT course. My doubt is whether I should include MBA in EOI education history.

1.Option 1:
Mention B.Tech as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology 
Don’t mention MBA degree.

Problem: I think that it’s like hiding a degree.. :S

Option 2:
Mention B.Tech as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology 
Mention MBA as Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology 

Problem: Last page shows highest degree I am claiming points is MBA, which is incorrect as I am not claiming any points for it.

Option 3:
Mention B.Tech as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology 
Mention MBA as "Other - NON AFQ Accreditation"
This one seems correct as the last page shows that highest degree I am claiming points is B.Tech & I include all my education details.

I understand that I will be claiming only 15 points just for my bachelors in any case. But just want to be sure that I fill in the correct information to avoid any potential issues at the later stage.
Could you guys please advise your opinion on this?

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## amar_klanti

podigeo said:


> I keep a track of all invite, so here is the past invites:
> 
> 14-Jul	-> 124
> 28-Jul	-> 242
> 11-Aug	-> 344
> 29-Aug	-> 403
> 8-Sep	-> 462
> 22-Sep	-> 522
> 13-Oct	-> 579
> 27-Oct	-> 639
> 14-Nov	-> 640
> 
> So 640 could be a typo, or they have only invited very few this time (probably including some invites which got cancelled in the last round because of inaction)
> 
> Also looks like there may not have been many 65+ pointers...Imagine had the usual 57 invites gone, all of us here would have got invite.




Hello podigeo,

I am new into this forum.Want to know how it is possible to track this number of invitation releases for 60 points towards systems analyst.

If I submit EOI with 60 point then how long it will take to get the inviation. According to my little understanding already lots of ppl in the quere from August.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## urbanm

amar_klanti said:


> Hello podigeo,
> 
> I am new into this forum.Want to know how it is possible to track this number of invitation releases for 60 points towards systems analyst.
> 
> If I submit EOI with 60 point then how long it will take to get the inviation. According to my little understanding already lots of ppl in the quere from August.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
my method of choice was to enter the details into an excel sheet.  Very professional indeed. 
They regularly update the numbers on the SkillSelect site. Thus if you have previous numbers, by substracting the "last" from the "current", you have the number of people invited.

You can make guesses, but, knowing this, you still won't be able to correctly predict the date of invite, because you don't know the number of EOIs in the queue and you also don't know the proportion of 60 pointers amongst the invited.

Welcome to the club


----------



## podigeo

chawla_amit83 said:


> Would my EoI Submitted today be eligible for that round i.e. is there a cutoff date to which they consider the applications.
> 
> Cheers


Mate, you will definitely get it, start the process of getting ready with paper works


----------



## podigeo

amar_klanti said:


> If I submit EOI with 60 point then how long it will take to get the inviation. According to my little understanding already lots of ppl in the quere from August.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Amar, On 28th July, they invited 60 pointers with 2-Sep-2013, and on 28th November they invited 60 pointers with June 2014 date.. So in 4 months they cleared almost 9 months of 60 pointers. Though there is no guarantee that the same trend may continue, but the way I have noticed the invites have moved, I am pretty sure all of you will get invite soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## liferaja

chawla_amit83 said:


> Would my EoI Submitted today be eligible for that round i.e. is there a cutoff date to which they consider the applications.
> 
> Cheers


u shud get it this time...all d best

abhi


----------



## liferaja

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to submit an EOI for 189 visa under 261112 Systems Analyst. I have done by B.Tech in IT and MBA in General Management. ACS result says "Your B.Tech in IT has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". Looks like they ignored my MBA as it’s a non ICT course. My doubt is whether I should include MBA in EOI education history.
> 
> 1.Option 1:
> Mention B.Tech as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Don’t mention MBA degree.
> 
> Problem: I think that it’s like hiding a degree.. :S
> 
> Option 2:
> Mention B.Tech as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Mention MBA as Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> 
> Problem: Last page shows highest degree I am claiming points is MBA, which is incorrect as I am not claiming any points for it.
> 
> Option 3:
> Mention B.Tech as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Mention MBA as "Other - NON AFQ Accreditation"
> This one seems correct as the last page shows that highest degree I am claiming points is B.Tech & I include all my education details.
> 
> I understand that I will be claiming only 15 points just for my bachelors in any case. But just want to be sure that I fill in the correct information to avoid any potential issues at the later stage.
> Could you guys please advise your opinion on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply


Hi,

Please quote all ur degrees...no point in hiding or concealing anything....
Btech and MBA both have same no. of points.....Btech is more widely recognised....
In my case too....I had a Btech and an MBA....So, ACS....gave me points for Btech....

regards,

Abhi...


----------



## nsk.14

Hi All,

Please find below my details. Pls add me to the list.

261112- Systems Analyst, 60 points, EOI submission date -04/12/2014, 189

Thanks.


----------



## urbanm

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) -- invited 28.11.2014
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) 
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) 
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14||VIC SS received 14.11.2014 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) 
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) 
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) 
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) / 65 points:28.11.2014 -- invited 28.11.2014
Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) 
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189)
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) 
Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)
Beax || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 17/10/14 (189).
Vanitha||261111business analyst/60points/EOI: 29/11/2014 (189) 
nsk.14 ||261112- Systems Analyst / 60 points/EOI: 04/12/2014 (189)


----------



## larson

Invited^^


----------



## LawLeePop

me too just got invited


----------



## LawLeePop

invited as of 04.12.2014 9.22pm GMT+8


----------



## Ravi_Pune

*Hi*

Invited... All the best to everyone who are waiting for invite...

See you all on other forum after visa lodgment


----------



## Beax

Me too!!!!! :tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:
Let's hope now the rest of the process goes quick :grin::grin:


----------



## chawla_amit83

Beax said:


> Me too!!!!! :tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:
> Let's hope now the rest of the process goes quick :grin::grin:


Me too.. though had I know wouldn't have wasted 27k on additional assessment

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## larson

A big day for people in the que, seems has processed 4 months for 60ers. Congrats to all!


----------



## Pooh

*hi*

Congratulations all of you!
my agent doesn't pick up the phone........i'm trying to call him and ask him to check mails.
i want to hear the good news too

Happy day for all of us...........:whoo:


----------



## nicemathan

For the month of Dec'14 how many invitation rounds we have for BA's/SA's, please. 

I suppose, one being Dec 4/5th, another date for Dec'14 ?


----------



## HamzaOZ

nicemathan said:


> For the month of Dec'14 how many invitation rounds we have for BA's/SA's, please.
> 
> I suppose, one being Dec 4/5th, another date for Dec'14 ?


19 December 2014


----------



## HamzaOZ

Any rough idea the Visa date of effect for the invited 60 pointers?


----------



## paupau29

Guys i got an inviiiite!!!


----------



## urbanm

Hi everybody,

Congrats to everyone. I also got the invite! I can't even find the words to express how happy I am.
Thanks everyone for the support, and good luck with the visa process. I'll keep returning to this thread to chat with you! 

This is a great day indeed 
The list should be updated, but looks like almost everyone got invited


----------



## podigeo

Big congratulations to all.....


----------



## nicemathan

Thank you HamzaOZ for your update.



HamzaOZ said:


> 19 December 2014


----------



## nsk.14

As per the above posts & tracking lists, Beax was the last one who got invite with EOI submission date- 17/10/14.

@Chawla_amit83, Can you please let us know your EOI submission date? Your signature shows 10th Nov but in tracking list its 0.10.2014.

@Vanitha, Can you please let us know if you got the invite?

Guys, 

How to check the details of visa invitation rounds?I checked under Workers/SkillSelect/Invitation Rounds at immi.gov.au site. But its still showing 14th Nov 2014 as current invitation round?!

Thanks.


----------



## Martyshka

Hi Guys,

just received my invitation this early morning.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## m-abz

hey guys i received the invitation woo


----------



## m-abz

congrats to everyone


----------



## chawla_amit83

nsk.14 said:


> As per the above posts & tracking lists, Beax was the last one who got invite with EOI submission date- 17/10/14.
> 
> @Chawla_amit83, Can you please let us know your EOI submission date? Your signature shows 10th Nov but in tracking list its 0.10.2014.
> 
> @Vanitha, Can you please let us know if you got the invite?
> 
> Guys,
> 
> How to check the details of visa invitation rounds?I checked under Workers/SkillSelect/Invitation Rounds at immi.gov.au site. But its still showing 14th Nov 2014 as current invitation round?!
> 
> Thanks.


Well... I got an assessment done on 1st December. . And got 65 points... my original assessment date was 10th November.. not October.


Cheers , 
Amit

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## urbanm

It's still hard to believe 

kiran85 ||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.06.2014 (189) -- invited 14.11.2014
Rachna || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:20.06.2014 (189) -- invited 28.11.2014
Ravi_Pune||261111business analyst/60points/EOI:04.07.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
m-abz 261111/business analyst/60points/EOI: 16.07.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
GreaterGood || 261112 system analyst|| Points 60 ||EOI submitted on 22/07/14||VIC SS received 14.11.2014 
Larson ||261112 System analyst/60points/EOI:23.07.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
mins 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 04.08.2014 (189) 
knock ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI August mid, 2014 
Martyshka ICT Business Analyst, 60 points, EOI submitted on August 18, 2014 – invited 05.12.2014
Pooh || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 18.08.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
urbanm||261112- Systems Analyst||Points score: 60||EOI DOE: 20.08.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
podigeo || 261111business analyst /60points/EOI:28.08.2014 (189) / 65 points:28.11.2014 -- invited 28.11.2014
Hrishi66 || ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points.. EOI on 29th Aug 2014 (189)
LawLeePop 261112/system analyst/60 points/ EOI 01.09.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
waqar.mehdi || 261111- ICT BA || EOI 60 points 3/10/2014 (189) 
paupau29 || 261112 / system analyst / 60 points/ EOI 06.10.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
Sonam || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189)
chawla_amit83 || 261111business analyst/60points/EOI:10.10.2014 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
Golam_Munir || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 14.10.2014 (189)
Beax || 261111 ICT Business Analyst./ Point 60. EOI Submission Date 17/10/14 (189) – invited 05.12.2014
Vanitha||261111business analyst/60points/EOI: 29/11/2014 (189) 
nsk.14 ||261112- Systems Analyst / 60 points/EOI: 04/12/2014 (189


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello all,

First of all congratualation to all who got invitation. Most of those are long waiting and now you will able to move to second round(visa lodge).

I am waiting for my seond ACS assessment o add 5 point with 8 yrs experiance. I have an query, wt is the meaning of the following which i found "http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/27-october-2014.aspx

"Occupation ID Description Points score Visa date of effect
2211 Accountants 60 21/10/2014 10:09AM
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 22/05/2014 5:12PM
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 11/10/2014 8:20AM 

specially the *"VISA date of effect*"

Thanks and congrats again


----------



## Ash_pagal

I submitted EOI on 9th Nov and got the invite today. 

Applied under Systems Analyst with 60 points for 189 VISA class.

Yaay...!!


----------



## Golam Munir

got invitation. Thanks to all


----------



## Pooh

*yeahhhh*

Got the invitation!

this is truly amazing!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lol::bowl:


----------



## mins

good news on this end too! invited. CONGRATS All ! truly incredible.. surprising shock or shocking surprise should I say !? Look at the number of 60 pointers they have closed in 1 week's time!


----------



## HamzaOZ

Ash_pagal said:


> I submitted EOI on 9th Nov and got the invite today.
> 
> Applied under Systems Analyst with 60 points for 189 VISA class.
> 
> Yaay...!!


Congratulations....any other November EOI 60 pointers?

Hope 19/12 round has more surprises


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Seems they have invited well over 100+ 60 pointers in this round... good for ICT BA 2611* folks... 

Lets see when they update result of this round...


----------



## indianbusinessanalyst

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone could take a shot at determining my chances to be invited during the next round on 19/12/14 ?
My details are below -

ICT BA working in London with total experience of about 6+ years. IELTS score of 8 + in each section.
Total points - 65.
_

Skill: 261111, ACS Assessment Positive | IELTS: 8+| EOI lodged 5.12.14| Total Points - 65 | Invite: ?? | Visa lodge: ?? | Medical:??| PCC:?? | CO:?? | Grant:??|


----------



## indianbusinessanalyst

Could someone please clarify a doubt - 
Does IELTS scores of [8,8,7.5,7.5-Overall-8] get 20 points or 10 points ?

Thank you.


----------



## larson

indianbusinessanalyst said:


> Could someone please clarify a doubt -
> Does IELTS scores of [8,8,7.5,7.5-Overall-8] get 20 points or 10 points ?
> 
> Thank you.


10 points, 
and if they had invited November 60ers, you should have a chance to get invitation with 60 in next round, or if you had 65, you would definitely be invited. good luck!


----------



## Pooh

*hi Ravi_pune*



Ravi_Pune said:


> Seems they have invited well over 100+ 60 pointers in this round... good for ICT BA 2611* folks...
> 
> Lets see when they update result of this round...


 can you please advice on the documents you submit with your visa application?:help:

Just to make sure i don't miss any
thank you


----------



## chawla_amit83

can anyone help me out here as well....
click the link below...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/618874-elodgement-application-help.html


----------



## Krishdevin

Guys,Submitted EOI with 60 Points for System Analyst on 6/12/2014 .IELTS 8 8 7.5 8.0 - Overall 8.0 band.What are the chances of being invited in the next two rounds.Big surprise ,looks like .

Since Canada is opening the FSW program with EOI from Jan1,2015.I reckon they are trying to clear all the filed EOI's so people dont opt out of Australia .

Cheers


----------



## Ravi_Pune

When you create account in IMMI, you would be asked all basic queries, post payment of fees, you would be asked for docs as per your case...
You would be required to upload all docs you sent to ACS, along with ACS assessment, IELTS score, your travel documents for yourself. I am in process to find if form 80 is required or not. 
If you have dependents then the doc list extends.. 

Also you can post your queries on "189 & 190 visa applicants" forum
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7191.html#post5927649





Pooh said:


> can you please advice on the documents you submit with your visa application?:help:
> 
> Just to make sure i don't miss any
> thank you


----------



## nickpma

Krishdevin said:


> Guys,Submitted EOI with 60 Points for System Analyst on 6/12/2014 .IELTS 8 8 7.5 8.0 - Overall 8.0 band.What are the chances of being invited in the next two rounds.Big surprise ,looks like .
> 
> Since Canada is opening the FSW program with EOI from Jan1,2015.I reckon they are trying to clear all the filed EOI's so people dont opt out of Australia .
> 
> Cheers


Had the exact same situation as you have.
See my signature for my timeline...2 rounds is a small chance I guess.

But I'll help you hope!


----------



## rafaelisabella

Guys, I'm just waiting for my official IELTS result to come home in order to submit my EOI for ICT Business Analyst. I got 65 points, so I'm wondering what are the chances to get an invitation and also how much time it typically takes. Anyone have any guesses? Thx in advance

ACS application: 10/15/2014
ACS result: 10/27/2014 - Age: 31 yo/Exp: 6y8m/Grad: bachelor degree equivalent
IELTS test: 11/22/2014 - W:7/R:7.5/S:7.5/L:7/Overall:7
Country: Brazil


----------



## nickpma

With 65 points you should get an invite pretty soon I guess. Probably in a month or 2. Although that is a guess.

See my signature with 60 points...


----------



## Danav_Singh

Krishdevin said:


> Guys,Submitted EOI with 60 Points for System Analyst on 6/12/2014 .IELTS 8 8 7.5 8.0 - Overall 8.0 band.What are the chances of being invited in the next two rounds.Big surprise ,looks like .
> 
> Since Canada is opening the FSW program with EOI from Jan1,2015.I reckon they are trying to clear all the filed EOI's so people dont opt out of Australia .
> 
> Cheers


I agree immigration is a business and govt want money but i dont think Government thinks that far. Australia wont be concerned what canada is going to do and vice versa is also true.


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



rafaelisabella said:


> Guys, I'm just waiting for my official IELTS result to come home in order to submit my EOI for ICT Business Analyst. I got 65 points, so I'm wondering what are the chances to get an invitation and also how much time it typically takes. Anyone have any guesses? Thx in advance
> 
> ACS application: 10/15/2014
> ACS result: 10/27/2014 - Age: 31 yo/Exp: 6y8m/Grad: bachelor degree equivalent
> IELTS test: 11/22/2014 - W:7/R:7.5/S:7.5/L:7/Overall:7
> Country: Brazil


If you submit your EOI now...you will get it surely on the 19th December round.....since you have 65 points


----------



## kiran85

Hi guys result been posted for privious both rounds on Immi website. It shows the cleared until 27/11/14 with 60 points but on the other side total no. is still 640.


----------



## akshya

*Either 189 or 190 (70 points)*

I have got positive assessment for 261112 and have 70 points. However, bit confused that which visa option will be better to apply, 189 or 190 ??

Need some generous suggestion..

Thanks.


----------



## nickpma

akshya said:


> I have got positive assessment for 261112 and have 70 points. However, bit confused that which visa option will be better to apply, 189 or 190 ??
> 
> Need some generous suggestion..
> 
> Thanks.


You should go for 189! Then you're not bonded to a state.
With 70 points you should get an invite very soon!


----------



## urbanm

kiran85 said:


> Hi guys result been posted for privious both rounds on Immi website. It shows the cleared until 27/11/14 with 60 points but on the other side total no. is still 640.


They didn't update it, probably. What about the other occupation codes?
Anyway, looks like from now on it's going to be a little bit easier for 2611 applicants. For a few weeks at least


----------



## akshya

friends

are 
(2611) ICT Business and Systems Analysts and (261112) System Analyst same or different skills ??

If they are same than what does pro rata arrangements mean ?

Thanks


----------



## urbanm

akshya said:


> friends
> 
> are
> (2611) ICT Business and Systems Analysts and (261112) System Analyst same or different skills ??
> 
> If they are same than what does pro rata arrangements mean ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

If you try to imagine it as a hierarchy, 
(2611) ICT Business and Systems Analysts is the parent and
(261112) System Analyst and
(261111) ICT Business Analyst are the children.

Pro rata arrangement is applied to the parent.
Hope this helps.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

nsk.14 said:


> As per the above posts & tracking lists, Beax was the last one who got invite with EOI submission date- 17/10/14.
> 
> @Chawla_amit83, Can you please let us know your EOI submission date? Your signature shows 10th Nov but in tracking list its 0.10.2014.
> 
> @Vanitha, Can you please let us know if you got the invite?
> 
> Guys,
> 
> How to check the details of visa invitation rounds?I checked under Workers/SkillSelect/Invitation Rounds at immi.gov.au site. But its still showing 14th Nov 2014 as current invitation round?!
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

My eoi was submitted in March 2014 with 55 points, but for 189, it got updated on November 29th and now i am with 60 points. Not sure when i will get the invite.


----------



## indianbusinessanalyst

*Quick question*

Hi,

i have applied with 65 points in dec.

Just IN CASE I do manage to get an invite in the next round on 19th Dec, when do u guys think I can apply earliest?

My agent says that visa office is closed for Christmas and will open only in Jan.

Can anyone confirm this ? or is my agent just busy elsewhere and is putting it away? 

Thanks!!


----------



## piyush1132003

Does anyone knows what is the annual quota status for SA (189) ?

Appreciate if someone can share the URL too ?


----------



## podigeo

piyush1132003 said:


> Does anyone knows what is the annual quota status for SA (189) ?
> 
> Appreciate if someone can share the URL too ?


URL is SkillSelect

Total quota 1620, invited so far is 640


----------



## piyush1132003

sarah_OZ said:


> URL is SkillSelect
> 
> Total quota 1620, invited so far is 640


Thank you..

Bookmark'ed it 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nsk.14

Thanks Chawla_amit83 & vanitha.Chandra for your replies. 
Hope many more 60 pointers get invited tomorrow, including me!


----------



## nsk.14

indianbusinessanalyst said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have applied with 65 points in dec.
> 
> Just IN CASE I do manage to get an invite in the next round on 19th Dec, when do u guys think I can apply earliest?
> 
> My agent says that visa office is closed for Christmas and will open only in Jan.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this ? or is my agent just busy elsewhere and is putting it away?
> 
> Thanks!!


I think you will get an invite tomorrow. Based on the posts from senior expats in this forum, my understanding is that it takes about 25 days on avg to get a CO assigned. May be you can submit asap so that you would be assigned a CO once the office reopens after new year.


----------



## indianbusinessanalyst

piyush1132003 said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Bookmark'ed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


I think that the 640 figure is not updated [I too see it on the Skillselect web-site, but it's been the same since atleast 24 Nov]. I think that the results of the 5th Decround haven't been added to this number.

Per my understanding, about 750 - 800 have been invited till now.

Also SkillSelect states that ICT BA / SA is now on prorata basis i.e. they'll divide annual quota over the year ....so 1620 / 24 [24 rounds in a year] gives us about 70 invites per round.


----------



## nsk.14

Received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application. EOI date - 4/12/14, 60 points.
Good Luck for those still waiting for an invitation.


----------



## scor

I also recieved invitation for 189 (ICT Business Analyst) with 65 points on 19 Dec, submit 8 Dec 2014. Faster than expectation.
I'm now working on visa application. I wonder if my Husband National ID expired, do we need to apply for new valid one (simple but take time) or just ignore and do not declare it since it's not compulsory.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

I also received the invitation to apply for 189. This is so much suprising for me ... seriously....

All the best for all those who are waiting. I had 60 points as of Nov 29th 2014.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## podigeo

After all the old-timers got invite, this thread has become lonely


----------



## Minzi

*261111 | 60 Points | EOI submitted on 1st-JAN-2015 when can i expect invitation?*

Hi, Here are my details.
ACS +ve: 7-DEC-2014 | IELTS: 7 each | EOI submitted : 1st-JAN-2015
Total Points -60.

Looking at the current trend, when can i expect invitation?


----------



## podigeo

Minzi said:


> Hi, Here are my details.
> ACS +ve: 7-DEC-2014 | IELTS: 7 each | EOI submitted : 1st-JAN-2015
> Total Points -60.
> 
> Looking at the current trend, when can i expect invitation?


Looking at the current trend, you should get invite in January. However it unpredictable, if too many 65+ pointers apply. However good news for you is the amount of EOI applicants in ICT 2611 is less (the quota used so far is only 640) so a huge amount of invites will be sent next 6 months..


----------



## urbanm

podigeo said:


> After all the old-timers got invite, this thread has become lonely


Hi,

Thats's right. I've just signed in to wish you a Happy New Year, and a lot of success.

We are looking forward for a fantastic year.
BTW, if you allow me to be offtopic... I noticed you've been in Sydney for a while. How is life there? What about jobs? Some say the outlooks are not very good, with unemployment rate on the rise... What's your personal experience?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nicemathan

By Jan 8th Thursday evening around this time we will get to know about the how many of job code : 261 folks have got invite.

Hopefully, most of us get it.


----------



## Krishdevin

guys I got my invite on the 19th Dec 2014 for ICT System analyst.I submitted by EOI on 6th Dec 2014 with 60 points IELTS - 8 8 7.5 8.5 -Overall 8.0,Onshore application (Melbourne).
Just back from vacation on the east coast  Filing my visa tomorrow.Offices are re-opening tomorrow post holidays


----------



## Storm94k

hi guys,
i submitted my eoi with 60 points on 29th dec 2014,can anyone please give an expert opinion how long do you think it will take to get an invite?
also my wife is a registered nurse waiting for her accreditation to be completed by aphra,once that is completed i can claim her 5 points or can lodge a new file on nursing basis.what do you think is a better idea?the ceiling value for RNs is 15000 but i hope i can get an invite soon so i can save time
thanks a lot


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thats's right. I've just signed in to wish you a Happy New Year, and a lot of success.
> 
> We are looking forward for a fantastic year.
> BTW, if you allow me to be offtopic... I noticed you've been in Sydney for a while. How is life there? What about jobs? Some say the outlooks are not very good, with unemployment rate on the rise... What's your personal experience?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yes, Lately IT market is tough..many states have stooped ICT professions for SS migration because of saturation.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi dude,

Thanks for your input.

I understand that IT industry is highly volatile but is it possible to give a heads-up around what are the hot skills doing rounds over there. I am basically into project & service management. 

I certainly agree my query is pretty vague like asking where do we have life beyond earth in universe, but still would to hear back some response from your end.   please.



podigeo said:


> Yes, Lately IT market is tough..many states have stooped ICT professions for SS migration because of saturation.


----------



## lk2015

Out of those who are within the forum all the senior guys who had submitted their EOI before 8th December had got their invitation. I submitted mine with 60 points on the 22nd. Let’s hope for the best. 19th Dec results have not been published so no way of tracking the visa cutoff date. I guess we all will have to wait and see until 9th Jan.
It appears that there are more of IT , engineering and accounting professionals than those from other groups. Shall appreciate if anyone who had sent their EOI after 8th Dec had received their invitation could comment on the same with their total point score. This should help us up to some extend in drawing up the previous cutoff date.


----------



## Storm94k

Thanks a lot for the reply, i couldn't understand cut off even when i read the whole article at skill select. Will it mean higher point people will be invited? And i guess we will be getting 70 invites per round? 
Thanks once again


----------



## lk2015

Please correct me if I am wrong as I am new to the process.
Visa cutoff for the given invitation round refers to the last EOI date which was accepted for the given round. In the Dec 5th round they had accepted invitations up to 27th Nov. Number of points does not make any difference, unless of course there is a lot of demand where Skill select opts to prioritize on those with higher scores. 
I have noted that one applicant who had submitted his/her EOI on 8th dec had received invitation. So was wondering if there anything submitted later than that. I guess the 19th Dec results will be published along with the 9th Jan results.


----------



## Storm94k

Hmm i really have no clue about it, i searched a lot and here is what i found 

If the*priority*date is earlier than thecut-off*date, it*means*that the immigrant*visa*number is available and the beneficiary*can*file either for adjustment of status or go with consular processing. Otherwise, the person must wait until the*cut-offdate is past the*priority*date.


Not sure still what does that mean but i read on the forum the results would be coming on 8th jan in the evening, lets hope for the best.We all have struggled a lot and you never know what rule they might bring and which occupation they might remove.


----------



## lk2015

I am somewhat sure of my definition on the cutoff date. 8th Evening certain time zones would be 9th early morning Australia time. People who had lodged their expression of interest on the 8th of Dec had got their invitation by the 19th. 

Lets see how things go. All the best.


----------



## Storm94k

Thank you and same to you, hope it turns out good for all of us


----------



## lk2015

Got mine with 60 points. I guess the backlog has been cleared.


----------



## nicemathan

Got the invite


----------



## Storm94k

So i guess i hope for 23rd or feb?


----------



## Storm94k

Congrats to all who got it


----------



## Storm94k

I got it as well from skill select no email though


----------



## Storm94k

Thank god everyone who got it, finally he has listened to our prayers i am so happy couldn't sleep


----------



## Minzi

Hey Guys!
I have got my Invitation from DIBP. I had submit my EOI on 1st Jan with 60 scores. I felt it very fast! Anyone else got it with same scores?


----------



## learningc

Minzi said:


> Hey Guys!
> I have got my Invitation from DIBP. I had submit my EOI on 1st Jan with 60 scores. I felt it very fast! Anyone else got it with same scores?


Congratzzz 

I have submitted through my agent but still if I want to view the results of today's invitation round , how can I access to the results?


----------



## GreaterGood

*Got The Grant*

I have received my Grant on 8th Jan. eace: 

Thank you everyone for continuous support. A special thanks to Ravi_pune ,UrbanM and Podigeo


----------



## XINGSINGH

GreaterGood said:


> I have received my Grant on 8th Jan. eace:
> 
> Thank you everyone for continuous support. A special thanks to Ravi_pune ,UrbanM and Podigeo


Congrats what are your timelines


----------



## podigeo

GreaterGood said:


> I have received my Grant on 8th Jan. eace:
> 
> Thank you everyone for continuous support. A special thanks to Ravi_pune ,UrbanM and Podigeo


Very happy to hear that you received grant :clap2:


----------



## podigeo

learningc said:


> Congratzzz
> 
> I have submitted through my agent but still if I want to view the results of today's invitation round , how can I access to the results?


The result is published in 5-7 business days after the invite


----------



## learningc

podigeo said:


> The result is published in 5-7 business days after the invite


Okay


----------



## Tejil

Dear All,

small query,
i have applied under the same 261111 business analyst, EOI submitted on 28th June 2014, under 190 subclass, with 60 points including 5 points of Victoria state nomination.

havent heard anything till date

is there anything that can be done except just waiting?

thanks


----------



## Storm94k

Tejil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> small query,
> i have applied under the same 261111 business analyst, EOI submitted on 28th June 2014, under 190 subclass, with 60 points including 5 points of Victoria state nomination.
> 
> havent heard anything till date
> 
> is there anything that can be done except just waiting?
> 
> thanks


Bro go for pte academic test, study a bit and get your points n put 189.its the fastest and safest way to proceed, your acs assessment might expire by the time you receive any invitation, if any.

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## Tejil

Storm94k said:


> Bro go for pte academic test, study a bit and get your points n put 189.its the fastest and safest way to proceed, your acs assessment might expire by the time you receive any invitation, if any.
> 
> Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


boss what is pte?

any more details that you can share please..


Regards


----------



## Storm94k

Tejil said:


> boss what is pte?
> 
> any more details that you can share please..
> 
> Regards


Pearson english test, google it up. Another but easy form of English test

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## Beax

Has anyone got a case officer assigned yet? I still haven't heard anything ?


----------



## podigeo

Beax said:


> Has anyone got a case officer assigned yet? I still haven't heard anything ?


When did you submit your visa? It takes 60-70 days


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Eoi*

HI All,

Just to understand better on where i stand...Wanted to know that are there any ppl satisfying the below category

EOI filled between 1 jan to 9 jan, with 60 points & as Business Analyst have received the invitation on 9th Jan invitation...

This will help me understand whether i can expect invitation in 23 jan as i fall under the same category and have filed my EOI on 13 Jan

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

This thread will give you clear information abt PTE-A

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-80.html



Tejil said:


> boss what is pte?
> 
> any more details that you can share please..
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## Beax

Hi podigeo, I submitted my application on the 5th December. I was hoping some case officers would have started to be assigned but l guess is too soon ?


----------



## piyush1132003

Guys...

Sorry if this question has been asked before, 
Does anyone know : 

1. After invitation, once we submit visa fee within 2 months or 60 days ...how long does it take to assign CO ?

2 . afterwards, when does CO need PCC and medical ? 

3.only after getting medical and PCC, he can decide about the grant , right ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## urbanm

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys...
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before,
> Does anyone know :
> 
> 1. After invitation, once we submit visa fee within 2 months or 60 days ...how long does it take to assign CO ?
> 
> 2 . afterwards, when does CO need PCC and medical ?
> 
> 3.only after getting medical and PCC, he can decide about the grant , right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Hi!

1. After submitting your visa application, CO is assigned in about 1,5-2 months time. This is the current timeline though, and might change in the future.
2. You can do PCC and medical without CO asking for it, this leads to a quicker decision.
3. Yes, these two are compulsory.

Regards,
m.


----------



## lk2015

1284 out of the 1620 quota available for ICT BA has been utilized. Dec 19th It stood at 715 and 600 odd amount in the previous round.


----------



## lk2015

I have got all my document ready. The PPC should take a while. 
Those who say that they have front loaded the medicals. What is the procedure involved. 
Medicals are not directed to us to upload. I thought that they are directly routed to the visa officer.


----------



## urbanm

lk2015 said:


> 1284 out of the 1620 quota available for ICT BA has been utilized. Dec 19th It stood at 715 and 600 odd amount in the previous round.


I definitely think that this ~600 amount was not invited in the last round, but in the 5th of December round. Ok, I see the numbers, but this doesn't add up...

Anyway, this probably means another long waiting queue for future applicants.


----------



## piyush1132003

lk2015 said:


> 1284 out of the 1620 quota available for ICT BA has been utilized. Dec 19th It stood at 715 and 600 odd amount in the previous round.


Ohh...may be it was updated in last 2-3 days, 

I saw number like 700-800 only couple of days back.

Do you have idea, this 1620 means ICT BA + SA , right ?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Quota*

I am really worried about the quota....
Will we be able to get the PR this year....Within few months the quota got filled like anything.....1284 out of 1620......And many more might have applied from the last updated date....

Seniors any views on it...


----------



## podigeo

Wow, good that now it seems all 60 pointers are getting invite in same round.. In our days, we waited 6-9 months


----------



## Tejil

Dear All

can anyone share the link where we ask VIC for state sponsrorship, 

M not able to find it

where do we need to enter our EOI ID while contacting vic for state sponsrorship ??


----------



## Tejil

prasad.mahadik said:


> I am really worried about the quota....
> Will we be able to get the PR this year....Within few months the quota got filled like anything.....1284 out of 1620......And many more might have applied from the last updated date....
> 
> Seniors any views on it...


dear prasad

may i know the subclass you have applied for?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



Tejil said:


> dear prasad
> 
> may i know the subclass you have applied for?


Hi Tejil,

Have applied for 189 under BA category....How about you?


----------



## Tejil

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi Tejil,
> 
> Have applied for 189 under BA category....How about you?


have applied for 190 as falling short of 5 points..
as of now i have 7 in each band of ielts, 
so how much do i need to score in pte in each band in order to improve my points for english language??


----------



## prasad.mahadik

Tejil said:


> have applied for 190 as falling short of 5 points..
> as of now i have 7 in each band of ielts,
> so how much do i need to score in pte in each band in order to improve my points for english language??


Hi, If with 7 in IELTS u have 55 points then u need to score 79 in PTE which will give you 20 points and you can go for 189 if required.


----------



## netspy

*EOI queries*

Hello,
I have few queries regarding ACS letter and EOI before I submit the EOI asap. Your help is much appreciated.

My ACS letter reads as below, and looking at the wording I can only consider experience from February 2007 or can I include January 2007 also when calculating the experience? If I include January 2007 I will be still 1 month short of 8 years and if dont I will be short by 2 months.
Current points add up to 65 If I am calculating correctly:
Age: 30, IELTS-10 (all 7), Qualification: 15, Exp :10 (less than 8 years more than 5)...


Second query is on the EOI itself. Should we include 10th and 12th grade details as well as it asks for secondary education and if so what should be the option I should choose from the dropdown as they are not assessed by ACS etc.


ACS letter:
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING from XXX University completed August 2003 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 04/04 - 09/10 (6yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Associate 
Employer: XXX 
Country: XXX

Dates: 11/10 - 09/13 (2yrs 10mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst / Delivery Manager 
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Dates: 09/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 3mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst / Delivery Lead 
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Cheers!


----------



## dushyant.anand

*EOI Query*

Hi Friends,
I received my assessment under 261111- Business Analyst as they deduct my experience and now they consider 4.5 Yrs of experience. The eligibility to compete with point test I need 5 yrs of experience and it will be completed in Aug'15.
Can I apply for EOI on Sep’15 and state sponsorship for eligibility under 190 subclass & Which additional documents to be required to show my complete 5 yrs of experience as I have already assessed under the occupation list. 

Regards,


----------



## dushyant.anand

*EOI Query--*

Hi Friends,
I received my assessment under 261111- Business Analyst as they deduct my experience and now they consider 4.5 Yrs of experience. The eligibility to compete with point test I need 5 yrs of experience and it will be completed in Aug'15.
Can I apply for EOI on Sep’15 and state sponsorship for eligibility under 190 subclass & Which additional documents to be required to show my complete 5 yrs of experience as I have already assessed under the occupation list. 

Regards,


----------



## agrimreaper

dushyant.anand said:


> Hi Friends,
> I received my assessment under 261111- Business Analyst as they deduct my experience and now they consider 4.5 Yrs of experience. The eligibility to compete with point test I need 5 yrs of experience and it will be completed in Aug'15.
> Can I apply for EOI on Sep’15 and state sponsorship for eligibility under 190 subclass & Which additional documents to be required to show my complete 5 yrs of experience as I have already assessed under the occupation list.
> 
> Regards,


I might be wrong, but I believe you will need to the re-assess your experience to reflect the additional experience.


----------



## netspy

dushyant.anand said:


> Hi Friends,
> I received my assessment under 261111- Business Analyst as they deduct my experience and now they consider 4.5 Yrs of experience. The eligibility to compete with point test I need 5 yrs of experience and it will be completed in Aug'15.
> Can I apply for EOI on Sep’15 and state sponsorship for eligibility under 190 subclass & Which additional documents to be required to show my complete 5 yrs of experience as I have already assessed under the occupation list.
> 
> Regards,


From the comments I received so far, you do not need to do an ACS again but when you submit for Visa application you need to submit the latest experience letter (most likely your current employer) which adds up to 5 years of experience. This need to be certified copy again.
Seniors in the forum can validate this but that is what I have understood so far.


----------



## dushyant.anand

Thanks for reply, but can i show my salary slips of my current job as earlier for current job i only show my statutory declaration.


----------



## netspy

I am not sure if providing just salary slips will suffice. Will it be possible for you to get an updated letter from the current employer reference or experience?
Or if you ask the current employer for proof of employment (for submitting for bank loans etc) that would also work which you can notarize and submit.

To be honest there are more experienced people in this forum who are much more qualified than I am to suggest solutions .
I will request more seniors in the forum who have gone through the process end to end to comment on it as I have only gone so far to submit the EOI and waiting for a response.


----------



## kingcantona7

yes, to claim those months of experience not assessed by acs, you can just resubmit the statutory declaration with an updated date...


----------



## amitnm1991

Do you guys think there is still spaces left?

I didn't get an invite this round with 60 POINTS.


----------



## nr789

amitnm1991 said:


> Do you guys think there is still spaces left?
> 
> I didn't get an invite this round with 60 POINTS.


Hi, I also never got invite with 60 points.  Am too tensed. When did you apply? I applied on 7th Feb, 2015... 

Does anybody else have any suggestions in this case? The quota might be full.. Please suggest what can be the next steps..


----------



## blak3

dude maybe chill? its not the end of the world? please not that there are a LOOOT of BA who have applied before you. maybe go for PTE and get an equivalent to 8 in all bands to increase your points.


----------



## amitnm1991

The best thing I can think at this given time is to change your eoi to 190 ss nsw.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards (8yrs.) so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned. 

My query to fellow members is, they have accepted my Diploma eqv. to AQF ICT Major, so as per their assessment will I get 10 points? 

Although I have B.com(Hons.) & M.com. 

Pls suggest am I eligible for 15 or 10 points ?

Thx. in advance


----------



## nhn

nr789 said:


> Hi, I also never got invite with 60 points.  Am too tensed. When did you apply? I applied on 7th Feb, 2015...
> 
> Does anybody else have any suggestions in this case? The quota might be full.. Please suggest what can be the next steps..


Do not need to worry much, It is mentioned that it is on pro rata basis. So they have to call at least a small amount of people every fortnight.


----------



## amitnm1991

nhn said:


> nr789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I also never got invite with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am too tensed. When did you apply? I applied on 7th Feb, 2015...
> 
> Does anybody else have any suggestions in this case? The quota might be full.. Please suggest what can be the next steps..
> 
> 
> 
> Do not need to worry much, It is mentioned that it is on pro rata basis. So they have to call at least a small amount of people every fortnight.
Click to expand...

I see.

What happens if the ceiling reaches?

I remember last year the ceiling tipped over the limit and people were still getting invites.

Not sure if that will happen this time.


----------



## nr789

amitnm1991 said:


> I see.
> 
> What happens if the ceiling reaches?
> 
> I remember last year the ceiling tipped over the limit and people were still getting invites.
> 
> Not sure if that will happen this time.


As per SkillSelect website, once ceiling reaches, no further invitations will be issued until July.


----------



## nr789

amitnm1991 said:


> The best thing I can think at this given time is to change your eoi to 190 ss nsw.


Hi, Have a clarification regarding this. Is 190 also subject to occupation ceiling? There are contradictory statements in different websites.

Skillselect mentions State/Territory Sponsorship is not subject to occupation ceiling whereas Vic State websites mentions that invite will be issued subject to occupation ceiling.


----------



## usmansshaikh

occupation ceilings do not apply to SS


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



nr789 said:


> As per SkillSelect website, once ceiling reaches, no further invitations will be issued until July.


HI Guys 

Please have a look at the occupation ceiling , Yesterday's update

*2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1620	1440 * 

So start think positive and start applying..

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## usmansshaikh

prasad.mahadik said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Please have a look at the occupation ceiling , Yesterday's update
> 
> *2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1620	1440 *
> 
> So start think positive and start applying..
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


Yes thats right prasad... I got my invite today...

Time to join the visa lodge gang .... 

Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted(65 Points): 21-Feb-15 | Invite : 27-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged: Very Soon


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



usmansshaikh said:


> Yes thats right prasad... I got my invite today...
> 
> Time to join the visa lodge gang ....
> 
> Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted(65 Points): 21-Feb-15 | Invite : 27-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged: Very Soon


Congratulation Mate & all the best for future application....


----------



## umashankarkonda

congrats


----------



## Cubiscus

Invite received for 261111 BA (70 points), submitted EOI on February 23rd.

Weird stuff with the cap getting bigger after the February 13th round, hopefully plenty of space for others.


----------



## nr789

Got my invite yesterday after losing all hopes that I will get one as I had only 60 points. Quota has also increased from ~40 to ~160. I feel still hope is there in these two ANZSCO codes for this year.


----------



## urbanm

nr789 said:


> Got my invite yesterday after losing all hopes that I will get one as I had only 60 points. Quota has also increased from ~40 to ~160. I feel still hope is there in these two ANZSCO codes for this year.


You were extremely lucky!
The cut-off date was the 8th of February and the qouta is filled for the 2014-2015 year!
Good luck with the visa process!


----------



## agrimreaper

Just saw the update on SkillSelect. It has reached the occupation ceiling of 1620.


----------



## Cubiscus

Wow, that's a real piece of luck.


----------



## nr789

Thanks urbanm.  just saw the update on the numbers.. Phew!!!


----------



## wiqhussain

Now what are the chances for ICT BA from July 2015? Will they consider it?


----------



## evangelist

agrimreaper said:


> Just saw the update on SkillSelect. It has reached the occupation ceiling of 1620.


Interesting.
My understanding was that the quota would never be exhausted until the last invitation round, because - after every round of invitation, they would divide the remaining positions with the number of remaining invitation rounds. This is intended such that those who apply late in the year don't stay at a disadvantage.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

evangelist said:


> Interesting.
> My understanding was that the quota would never be exhausted until the last invitation round, because - after every round of invitation, they would divide the remaining positions with the number of remaining invitation rounds. This is intended such that those who apply late in the year don't stay at a disadvantage.



This same was trend last year as well. Quota was exhausted in April first round. Then all were in waiting list till Jun rounds began. I myself waited for 6+ months to get invite. 
Meanwhile their might be some applications freed up as ppl fail to accept invites and apply for Visa in time. So keep hopes and time will arrive when you get your first golden mail.


----------



## priyasengupta

Ravi_Pune said:


> This same was trend last year as well. Quota was exhausted in April first round. Then all were in waiting list till Jun rounds began. I myself waited for 6+ months to get invite.
> Meanwhile their might be some applications freed up as ppl fail to accept invites and apply for Visa in time. So keep hopes and time will arrive when you get your first golden mail.


Hi Ravi_Pune,

As per your signature, it has been mentioned that the immigration effective date is 1st January 2016? Is this how they are approving now days?


----------



## Guest

^^ It's IED- Initial Entry Date or Date of First Entry. That is the date by which Ravi_Pune (and dependants if any) should make their first landing in Australia to keep the PR valid.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Form1229 said:


> ^^ It's IED- Initial Entry Date or Date of First Entry. That is the date by which Ravi_Pune (and dependants if any) should make their first landing in Australia to keep the PR valid.


Bang on. thanks for reply


----------



## 777k

Dear Friends, 
I am new to this thread. Since the ceiling for Systems analysts have been met recently, I wish to know what are the possibilities to achieve an invite with 60 points from now on. My EOI is lodged on 16th Mar 2015. Will i be able to get it done or what could be the situation? I am a bit concerned and hope to understand from your valuable experience and feedback, Thanks.


----------



## nicemathan

The invite for 261111/2 will be released once the invites are reseated/refreshed during the start of financial year. 

Probably by June 2015 the cap will be refreshed, post-which invites will be released based on points and EOI submitted date.

So, till June 2015 no invites for these job codes for sure.

Check the skillselect link to get better understanding - http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx



777k said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am new to this thread. Since the ceiling for Systems analysts have been met recently, I wish to know what are the possibilities to achieve an invite with 60 points from now on. My EOI is lodged on 16th Mar 2015. Will i be able to get it done or what could be the situation? I am a bit concerned and hope to understand from your valuable experience and feedback, Thanks.


----------



## 777k

Thanks nicemathan for your reply. Will await for further news. I have also seen your comments in PTE thread ,,, so thanks again.


----------



## nicemathan

Your welcome.

Just giving my 2 cents in this wonderful forum 



777k said:


> Thanks nicemathan for your reply. Will await for further news. I have also seen your comments in PTE thread ,,, so thanks again.


----------



## podigeo

Ravi_Pune said:


> This same was trend last year as well. Quota was exhausted in April first round. Then all were in waiting list till Jun rounds began. I myself waited for 6+ months to get invite.
> Meanwhile their might be some applications freed up as ppl fail to accept invites and apply for Visa in time. So keep hopes and time will arrive when you get your first golden mail.


Yes, we had a long wait


----------



## gchabs

nicemathan said:


> The invite for 261111/2 will be released once the invites are reseated/refreshed during the start of financial year.
> 
> Probably by June 2015 the cap will be refreshed, post-which invites will be released based on points and EOI submitted date.
> 
> So, till June 2015 no invites for these job codes for sure.
> 
> Check the skillselect link to get better understanding - http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx


Would the states still give out 190 invites though!?


----------



## Danav_Singh

gchabs said:


> Would the states still give out 190 invites though!?


Yes, they will but the processing will be very slow and the number of invites will be very less. But once you get it you are in safe zone. You may get grant after 1st july but any any rule change wont affect your visa application.


----------



## gchabs

Danav_Singh said:


> Yes, they will but the processing will be very slow and the number of invites will be very less. But once you get it you are in safe zone. You may get grant after 1st july but any any rule change wont affect your visa application.


Thanks Dhanav!


----------



## Albie12

Hello Friends

I had filed EOI on 17th March 2015 with 65 points for 261112-systems analyst. I have received invite to apply for nomination from NSW on 27th March. 

I am in a dilemma whether to wait for another 4 months to receive invite for 189
or
go ahead with 190 NSW.

Also, Does anyone know the wait time to receive NSW nomination and estimated overall time for visa grant.

Thanks,
Al.


----------



## gchabs

Albie12 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I had filed EOI on 17th March 2015 with 65 points for 261112-systems analyst. I have received invite to apply for nomination from NSW on 27th March.
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether to wait for another 4 months to receive invite for 189
> or
> go ahead with 190 NSW.
> 
> Also, Does anyone know the wait time to receive NSW nomination and estimated overall time for visa grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Al.


Hey Al!

What is the break-up of your points like? Is it 65+5 from SS NSW, in all 70 points you had or is it 60+5? And how many years of experience you have!? Also what's your reference number!?

A google doc is being maintained on this thread 
NSW State Sponsorship Feb_2015

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0

We all would be grateful if you can take a couple mins of your time and put your invite details here.

One last thing, are you an onshore or offshore applicant!?

Many thanks,
gchabs


----------



## Albie12

gchabs said:


> Hey Al!
> 
> What is the break-up of your points like? Is it 65+5 from SS NSW, in all 70 points you had or is it 60+5? And how many years of experience you have!? Also what's your reference number!?
> 
> A google doc is being maintained on this thread
> NSW State Sponsorship Feb_2015
> 
> We all would be grateful if you can take a couple mins of your time and put your invite details here.
> 
> One last thing, are you an onshore or offshore applicant!?
> 
> Many thanks,
> gchabs


Thanks for your reply gchabs.

I hold 65 points excl. 5 points for state nomination. 

I yet don't have a reference number. I would certainly update the sheet after I file for state nomination.

*Meanwhile, do you or anyone know, what are the processing times to receive state nomination and thereafter visa grant?*

rgds.
Al


----------



## pori37

hi
can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering 
help me in ACS submission 
requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format 
want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience

how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed 

Is there any one applied like these 

please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


----------



## Minzi

Anybody got visa grant here? can you all please share your grant date and lodge date. Thanks!


----------



## 189190toAus

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and i have few following queries to the valuable members and moderators of this wonderful forum.

I have a positives skills assessment for 261112 Systems Analyst. I intend to apply for State Sponsorship to NSW(65 points) or 189 Visa(60 points) currently. My self, my wife and my daughter are the applicants and i am the primary applicant.

1.If my application is successful what would be the criteria after all of our initial entry. 
Can my wife and daughter enter NSW or any state without me and live/work there ?
2.I have few commitments to fulfill in my current role and hence may have to stay back for say 2-3 yrs (just a forecast) but i dont want to miss out the chance of acquiring a visa now because later it will become quiet difficult for me to achieve an Australian visa since i would cross the age of 40 and have to score more points in English tests, change in rules etc.
3.I suppose once the PR visa is issued, my wife and daughter's candidature becomes independent and do not have any binding with my PR Visa. Is it correct ? Sometimes i could finish off my commitments and join them quickly also but i would like to take the feedback from your experience and knowledge here.
4.Can my wife work and Daughter go to school without me present in the state(NSW/Others) ?
5.Also what is the validity of this 189/190 PR Visa.
6.Can we able to sponsor and bring our parents to Australia on a visitor visa ?
7.If i get a 190 state sponsored visa can we able to visit other Australian state such as Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisbane for short visits as visitors to that state ?

Kindly reply, Thank You.


----------



## pori37

pori37 said:


> hi
> can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering
> help me in ACS submission
> requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format
> want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience
> 
> how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed
> 
> Is there any one applied like these
> 
> please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


can anyone pls update and share roles and responsibilities submitted for +ve acs as a business analyst


----------



## Cubiscus

Minzi said:


> Anybody got visa grant here? can you all please share your grant date and lodge date. Thanks!


Please see below


----------



## #Hashtag

*EOI Submitted - 261111*

Hi , I have submitted EOI for ICT Business Analyst - 261111 on 20-March-2015 with 65 points.

Work Experience Starts from Nov 2008 to till now. However ACS has given from only Nov 2012 to Feb 2015. I have mentioned in the EOI as Nov 2008 to Nov 2012 and Nov 2012 to blank ( till now) is it Ok ?

When will be getting the invitation ?

ICT BA - 261111 | PTE : Proficient | ACS: Ok | EOI - 65 points: 20/03/2015 | 189 Invite: Awaiting | 189 Visa Lodged : Awaiting | CO: Awaiting| Grant: Awaiting


----------



## evangelist

#Hashtag said:


> Hi , I have submitted EOI for ICT Business Analyst - 261111 on 20-March-2015 with 65 points.
> 
> Work Experience Starts from Nov 2008 to till now. However ACS has given from only Nov 2012 to Feb 2015. I have mentioned in the EOI as Nov 2008 to Nov 2012 and Nov 2012 to blank ( till now) is it Ok ?
> 
> When will be getting the invitation ?
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | PTE : Proficient | ACS: Ok | EOI - 65 points: 20/03/2015 | 189 Invite: Awaiting | 189 Visa Lodged : Awaiting | CO: Awaiting| Grant: Awaiting


Make sure you have not overclaimed points in your EOI. 

If ACS has not mentioned Nov 2008 to Nov 2012 experience, I am not sure how you can claim points for this period.

Is your entire experience as a BA? Do you have a ICT degree ?


----------



## #Hashtag

Hi Evangelist,

Thanks for your reply. The ACS Letter :

*Your <Degree> in < Specialization> from <University> completed <year of completion>has been assessed......... with a major in computing.
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: November 2008 - January 2015 - 6years 2months
Position: Business Analyst*


My Entire Experience is BA. Hence in EOI it is shown split as
1) Nov 2008 to Nov 2012 
2) Nov 2012 to blank ( Till Now).

Please Comment.


----------



## grant512

Hi, We just submitted EOI , May 6, 2015 -(60pts visa189 )... Litle bit worried if our nominated skill (ICT BA 261111) will be removed this coming new fiscal year. Any news? Dreaming it's July 1 already...


----------



## Cubiscus

I don't think it was one of the occupations under threat so you should be ok, but I guess you never know.

Can never have too many analysts.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter*



Update your EOI as follows:

1) XX Nov 2008 to 30 Nov 2012 

2) 01 Dec 2012 to blank ( Till Now).


REFER to my following post to understand *HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter* to *AVOID* Over-claiming points AND *DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*.


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*





#Hashtag said:


> Hi Evangelist,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. The ACS Letter :
> 
> *Your <Degree> in < Specialization> from <University> completed <year of completion>has been assessed......... with a major in computing.
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: November 2008 - January 2015 - 6years 2months
> Position: Business Analyst*
> 
> 
> My Entire Experience is BA. Hence in EOI it is shown split as
> 1) Nov 2008 to Nov 2012
> 2) Nov 2012 to blank ( Till Now).
> 
> Please Comment.


----------



## chawla_amit83

guys... help needed here


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...yst-certifications-australia.html#post7343233


----------



## pawanverma

Hi guys, 

What a wonderful place it is. I am a novice and this is my first post and i am looking for expert help.

My case : I have applied for EOI in March and claimed 60 points in Business Analyst category. Obviously, ceiling reached and I didn't get an invite. I then completed one year in June and revised my EOI and claimed 65 points.

Now, I would like to know by when can I expect to get invite ? Is it possible to get it by first or second week of July or it would be first come and first serve and since I applied in June, I will receive invite only later even though I am claiming more points now. I am just wondering - did I do wrong thing by updating my EOI because of which my earlier EOI was applicable since March is now applicable from June 

Thanks for killing this anxiety.

Thanks for your help,
Pawan


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have done the right THING by updating your EOI.



> Following is one of few *Declarations *that ALL give at then time of submitting EOI.
> 
> Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI.



With a score of 65 points you stand a good chance of being invited in initial rounds of NEXT FY.




> *PROVIDED:*
> 
> * No MAJOR IMMI rule/process changes in NEXT FY.
> 
> * There aren't many *65 pointers* (_having EOI *Date of Effect* prior to yours_)
> 
> * AND *65+ pointers* (_Those who have submitted their EOI and who would be submitting their EOI until last 1 minute of Each invitation rounds in Next FY_) ahead of you in queue.
> 
> 
> *NOTE*: We have to keep in mind that the Quota for your Occupation ID exhausted quite early this year. So there would be many Applicants LIKE you inline for NEXT FY.



*||| ALL THE BEST |||*



pawanverma said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What a wonderful place it is. I am a novice and this is my first post and i am looking for expert help.
> 
> My case : I have applied for EOI in March and claimed 60 points in Business Analyst category. Obviously, ceiling reached and I didn't get an invite. I then completed one year in June and revised my EOI and claimed 65 points.
> 
> Now, I would like to know by when can I expect to get invite ? Is it possible to get it by first or second week of July or it would be first come and first serve and since I applied in June, I will receive invite only later even though I am claiming more points now. I am just wondering - did I do wrong thing by updating my EOI because of which my earlier EOI was applicable since March is now applicable from June
> 
> Thanks for killing this anxiety.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Pawan


----------



## pawanverma

*Thanks*

Thank you sir



Jeeten#80 said:


> You have done the right THING by updating your EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a score of 65 points you stand a good chance of being invited in initial rounds of NEXT FY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *||| ALL THE BEST |||*


----------



## #Hashtag

Thanks,Jeetendra,

I have updated the EOI as 

1) XX Nov 2008 to 30 Nov 2012 

2) 01 Dec 2012 to blank ( Till Now).
But it comes only 55 points for 189 hence I have submitted EOI for SS NSW 190 ( 55 points + 5 points) on June 3rd 2015 . When will I be getting invitation ?


----------



## grant512

Hello there future mates! I am from Philippines and my wife is the primary applicant.
May I know my chances for July 2015 invitation? 
Possible visa grant before xmas of 2015?

Nominated skills = ICT BA 261111
May 6, 2015 -- EOI Submitted (60pts visa189 )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## #Hashtag

Jeeten#80 how do I chat with you


----------



## saurabhsi

Hi all,

What are the chances of getting an invite with 60 points for 189 class/261111 code. screwed by ACS as they deducted 2 yrs from my exp, cant claim more thn 25 for exp.
Ill submit the EOI by end of July or may be Aug 1st week.

Just one more thing does it impact tour job search in australia as well because as per ACS i have BA experience for only 7 yrs instead of 9.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

No one would be able to tell you WHEN you would be getting an Invite.


*NSW Invites are an ongoing process* (NSW will determine how many invitations are issued based on planing levels and skills shortage)

BUT have not seen any fellow forum member being invited in the last 10-12 days (_I might be wrong as this is observed based on information shared in this forum AND this is not the only place for information sharing_) 



> *THERE are many factors that contribute to the possible INVITE*.
> 
> 
> NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:
> 
> Candidate's DIBP points score
> Their English ability
> AND then their skilled employment
> 
> Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.




IF you subscribe to NSW thread you would get a fair bit of IDEA yourself as to where you stand AND the current timelines / TREND.


*REF:* *NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015*







#Hashtag said:


> Thanks,Jeetendra,
> 
> I have updated the EOI as
> 
> 1) XX Nov 2008 to 30 Nov 2012
> 
> 2) 01 Dec 2012 to blank ( Till Now).
> But it comes only 55 points for 189 hence I have submitted EOI for SS NSW 190 ( 55 points + 5 points) on June 3rd 2015 . When will I be getting invitation ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

We can do this as we are doing now.


Currently you have very less posts to initiate a PM with me/receive a PM from me. Once the count crosses 10 we would be able to do it via PM.





#Hashtag said:


> Jeeten#80 how do I chat with you


----------



## saurabhsi

saurabhsi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite with 60 points for 189 class/261111 code. screwed by ACS as they deducted 2 yrs from my exp, cant claim more thn 25 for exp.
> Ill submit the EOI by end of July or may be Aug 1st week.
> 
> Just one more thing does it impact tour job search in australia as well because as per ACS i have BA experience for only 7 yrs instead of 9.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I guess ACS deducts initial 2 years by default. My bad... 

Now 7 in IELTS will get me to 60...let me know what are the chances...anyone from past experience


----------



## ice_cool

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please help me to assess points for the following case?


B. Com in 1998
1 Year Diplomat in Computers in 1999
Started Job as Business Analysts in 1999 - 2005
1.5 Years MS in IT completed in 2005
Since 2006, working as Business Analyst

My diplomat and my Masters degree are both ICT Major but my bachelors degree is not relevant with the profession.

My question is;

How many points can I get for my qualification? 10 or 15?

Any Idea?

I am not worried about the work experience points because I have almost 16 years of work experience in this relevant role and if ACS deducts 6 years as a suitability criteria, still I would be manage to claim 15 points for more than 8 years of work experience.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ice_cool

saurabhsi said:


> I guess ACS deducts initial 2 years by default. My bad...
> 
> Now 7 in IELTS will get me to 60...let me know what are the chances...anyone from past experience


Hi Saurabhsi,

ACS calculates initial 2 years of experience as *"Suitability Criteria"* and that is not counted towards skilled employment. It is the general rule applied by ACS and is given in detail in ACS guidelines on page 5.


----------



## ice_cool

#Hashtag said:


> Hi , I have submitted EOI for ICT Business Analyst - 261111 on 20-March-2015 with 65 points.
> 
> Work Experience Starts from Nov 2008 to till now. However ACS has given from only Nov 2012 to Feb 2015. I have mentioned in the EOI as Nov 2008 to Nov 2012 and Nov 2012 to blank ( till now) is it Ok ?
> 
> When will be getting the invitation ?
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | PTE : Proficient | ACS: Ok | EOI - 65 points: 20/03/2015 | 189 Invite: Awaiting | 189 Visa Lodged : Awaiting | CO: Awaiting| Grant: Awaiting


Hi Hashtag,

If ACS has counted your experience after Nov 2012 then the following enteries should be done.


NOV 2008 - NOV 2012 *Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?* NO
DEC 2012 - Blank *Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?* YES

I hope it helps.


----------



## #Hashtag

Thanks, Ice Cool.


I had submitted the EOI as I had mentioned in the Original Post. But if I modify accordingly like ( YEs and No ) , I get only 55 points for 189 and I don't know whether to update the EOI or not.

Since I have got only 55 points on 189 , I submitted 190 on 03-June-2015 with 60 points for NSW SS.


----------



## ice_cool

#Hashtag said:


> Thanks, Ice Cool.
> 
> 
> I had submitted the EOI as I had mentioned in the Original Post. But if I modify accordingly like ( YEs and No ) , I get only 55 points for 189 and I don't know whether to update the EOI or not.
> 
> Since I have got only 55 points on 189 , I submitted 190 on 03-June-2015 with 60 points for NSW SS.


Well, ticking the check box correctly is very important because points are calculated according to the information provided.

It is wise to apply EOI only for state nomination, in this case. Since DIBP is independent of EOI information still I would ask you to enter correct information in EOI as much as possible.


----------



## #Hashtag

I am not sure, whether to update the EOI for 189 or not because if i update then the Visa date of Effect will change from march -2015 , also if the coming November is taken into account then i think i will be getting 5 more points , giving 189 , a 60 points. So, don't know when i should update the EOI . 

Also , i am expecting for the 190 NSW SS invitation . can you tell your suggestion on when the invitation will be coming


----------



## ice_cool

#Hashtag said:


> I am not sure, whether to update the EOI for 189 or not because if i update then the Visa date of Effect will change from march -2015 , also if the coming November is taken into account then i think i will be getting 5 more points , giving 189 , a 60 points. So, don't know when i should update the EOI .
> 
> Also , i am expecting for the 190 NSW SS invitation . can you tell your suggestion on when the invitation will be coming


Well, I don't have any idea for 190 invitation round.


----------



## ice_cool

ice_cool said:


> Well, I don't have any idea for 190 invitation round.



From Australia Immigration;



The June SkillSelect Invitation rounds will be held on 5 June 2015 and 19 June 2015. The details of the round are provided below:

5 June 2015

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)	500
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	50
19 June 2015

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)	500
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	50
Due to technical issue we have been unable to update our report on immigration website but we are in the process of publishing results for 22 May 2015 as soon as possible.

Sorry for the inconvenience.



SkillSelect Team


----------



## Jeeten#80

*| June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect | Source LINK !*



Further to *ice_cool*'s post, Here is the official LINK.


Following is a quote from DIBP regarding *22nd MAY 2015 Invitation round results delay* and *June Invitation round dates:*




> Due to technical issue we have been unable to update our report on immigration website but we are in the process of publishing results for 22 May 2015 as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> *June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*


----------



## #Hashtag

Thanks Jeet. Then I am expecting my invitation by next round... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## adityamehra82

Hi friends,

I received an invitation to apply NSW nomination email today.

I had submitted EOI with 70+5 points for ICT 261111 Business Analyst on 22 May 2015 ( due 189 ceiling ). I got an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today at 11 June at 7:03 AM.

Special thanks to very informative threads on this forum

-Aditya


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||


All The Best with next steps.*





adityamehra82 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received an invitation to apply NSW nomination email today.
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 70+5 points for ICT 261111 Business Analyst on 22 May 2015 ( due 189 ceiling ). I got an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today at 11 June at 7:03 AM.
> 
> Special thanks to very informative threads on this forum
> 
> -Aditya


----------



## #Hashtag

subscribing


----------



## Tarun1410

Hi All,

I have finally lodged EOI for 261112- Systems Analyst Yesterday for 189 with 65 Points. 

Any idea going by the trends when can I expect an invite?

Regards,
Tarun


----------



## Jeeten#80

*..IMO..*


IDEALLY with 65 points you should be invited in the very first round of NEXT FY.


*SUBJECT to:*

1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015

2 - There shouldn't be many 65 and 65+(who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round) pointers ahead on you in queue.
(_For *2611 | ICT Business and Systems Analysts* Occupation Ceiling was exhausted pretty early this FY._)








Tarun1410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally lodged EOI for 261112- Systems Analyst Yesterday for 189 with 65 Points.
> 
> Any idea going by the trends when can I expect an invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


----------



## Tarun1410

Thanks Jeeten,

You have been a great help all through the process 

appreciate it !

On a different Note, I am struggling with the Dubai PCC. any pointers to that?

Regards,
Tarun




Jeeten#80 said:


> *..IMO..*
> 
> 
> IDEALLY with 65 points you should be invited in the very first round of NEXT FY.
> 
> 
> *SUBJECT to:*
> 
> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be many 65 and 65+(who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round) pointers ahead on you in queue.
> (_For *2611 | ICT Business and Systems Analysts* Occupation Ceiling was exhausted pretty early this FY._)


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go...


Following is an excerpt from IMMI website.....for more details kindly refer to the IMMMI web-link. 




> *Dubai residents only (for current and former residents only) relevant document*: ‘Certificate of Good Conduct’.
> 
> *Dubai residents only (for current and former residents only)*: Apply by post to the postal address above. Apply in person to the street address above.
> Dubai residents with a six month minimum residency can lodge their request at Good Conduct Certificate Section, Dubai GHQ.
> 
> *Fee:* payable.
> 
> *Processing time:* two weeks or longer.
> *Non-residents:* Apply at any UAE embassy.
> *Non-residents provide:* two passport size photos, passport and a copy of your passport. The application form will need to be completed by you in person. Fingerprints will be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Police Check UAE*






Tarun1410 said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> 
> You have been a great help all through the process
> 
> appreciate it !
> 
> On a different Note, I am struggling with the Dubai PCC. any pointers to that?
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi All,

I have applied under 261111 Business Analyst code with 60+5 points on 18th May 2015.
Fingers crossed, awaiting invitation


----------



## pawanverma

*Granted Vic sponsorship*

hi all,

Thanks a lot for this group's help with my visa application. Today morning, I got email for Victoria sponsorship for ICT business analyst. My total points were 70 and i paid the fees by the afternoon. Best wishes to all the aspirants.

Really glad that I could save 2% hike (pun intended) on total visa cost which is gong to be in effect from 1st July.

Thanks,
Pawan


----------



## unlimitedme

pawanverma said:


> hi all,
> 
> Thanks a lot for this group's help with my visa application. Today morning, I got email for Victoria sponsorship for ICT business analyst. My total points were 70 and i paid the fees by the afternoon. Best wishes to all the aspirants.
> 
> Really glad that I could save 2% hike (pun intended) on total visa cost which is gong to be in effect from 1st July.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pawan


I thought the occupation ceiling has been reached? How are you able to get invited?
Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with the VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




pawanverma said:


> hi all,
> 
> Thanks a lot for this group's help with my visa application. Today morning, I got email for Victoria sponsorship for ICT business analyst. My total points were 70 and i paid the fees by the afternoon. Best wishes to all the aspirants.
> 
> Really glad that I could save 2% hike (pun intended) on total visa cost which is gong to be in effect from 1st July.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pawan


----------



## pawanverma

Hi, 

the visa ceiling is applied for 189 - independent skilled migration. I applied under 190 under Victorian sponsorship. Since I was also having valid 457 visa and is already in Australia, I could file under Victoria streamlined pathways program. Check out the link : 
Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders - Live in Victoria 

On side note, I also filled EOI for 189 which I am withdrawing now.




unlimitedme said:


> I thought the occupation ceiling has been reached? How are you able to get invited?
> Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi,

I am beginning to worry if I have completed all steps or not.
After submitting an EOI, specifically for 190 NSW - do we also have to apply separately to the state using their link or website or something?

I believe that is not required and all states use the DIPB EOI for shortlisting. However appreciate if someone can confirm my belief above.

Thanks.


----------



## pawanverma

No, you don't have to apply in most cases as far as I know. However, some state governments has certain programs like Streamlined pathways which encourages/prioritize people who are on 457 visa to apply for PR or recognizing outstanding international students and if you qualifies for the conditions met there then you can apply. It can give you little edge is all I can say.

With this, if you are applying for NSW, encourage you to browse through Live & Work in NSW - Live & Work in New South Wales if you have not already.

Otherwise, you are good and if there are BA openings in NSW, then you expect a call.



BTNIFTY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am beginning to worry if I have completed all steps or not.
> After submitting an EOI, specifically for 190 NSW - do we also have to apply separately to the state using their link or website or something?
> 
> I believe that is not required and all states use the DIPB EOI for shortlisting. However appreciate if someone can confirm my belief above.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## grant512

Any insider news regarding ICT BA 261111? Will it still be in SOL? applied EOI May 6 (60pts) 
Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

Can anyone advise how long (if at all) it takes to get selected for ICT business analyst 261111 with 65 points? Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Insider News .


ALL would come to know about this WHEN the SOL is published in July 2015.


UNTIL then just keep guessing!





grant512 said:


> Any insider news regarding ICT BA 261111? Will it still be in SOL? applied EOI May 6 (60pts)
> Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

andreyx108b said:


> Can anyone advise how long (if at all) it takes to get selected for ICT business analyst 261111 with 65 points? Thanks guys.


Oh sorry got it on previous page. With 65 points its first round. Subject to backlog of those who did not get selected due to cellings + subject to new SOL. :juggle: 

But having spoken with immigration advisers on this matter - they were pretty confident that ICT BA will stay.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*189 Visa subclass: *With *65 points* you should be invited in the VERY first invitation round of *NEXT FY PROVIDED*



> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *65* (Existing backlog to be cleared prior to your application as for THIS Occupation ID, *Ceiling was reached* pretty early in Current FY)
> 
> *AND*
> 
> *65+ *(who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round) pointers ahead on you in queue.






andreyx108b said:


> Can anyone advise how long (if at all) it takes to get selected for ICT business analyst 261111 with 65 points? Thanks guys.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi Guys - Glad to inform that I received NSW invite yesterday and applied today.

How many days does it take to receive nomination? What are the trends suggesting?

On another note, DIPB website stats are now updated. NSW had given ~1800 nominations up to April. Just in May month they gave out 1100 more :O ... is this trend normal during year end?


----------



## athar.dcsian

EOI Date of Effect: 9th May 2015
Points: 60
Visa: 189
SOL: ICT Business Analyst

How long may it take to get invite in next FY? Any guess?


----------



## Jeeten#80

With 60 points you should be invited around September IF NOT earlier PROVIDED




> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *60 pointers* (_Existing backlog to be cleared prior to your application as for THIS Occupation ID, Ceiling was reached pretty early in Current FY_)
> 
> *AND*
> 
> *60+ pointers ahead of you in queue* (_who might submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_)





athar.dcsian said:


> EOI Date of Effect: 9th May 2015
> Points: 60
> Visa: 189
> SOL: ICT Business Analyst
> 
> How long may it take to get invite in next FY? Any guess?


----------



## athar.dcsian

Jeeten#80 said:


> With 60 points you should be invited around September IF NOT earlier PROVIDED


Thanks Jeeten for valuable information.

Is it possible to know when exactly my SOL was capped (last visa invitation date/time? 
Secondly, in next FY, how many invitation rounds will be every month and the count in each round?

Just wondering if quota will be enough till September! !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*ICT Business and Systems Analysts* reached occupation ceiling during *27 February 2015 invitation round*. Following are the details.


Occupation ID | 2611
Description | ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Points score | 60
Visa date of effect | 8 February 2015 1:44am


*27 February 2015 invitation round results*


Going by the TREND from 2013, THERE are 2 invitation rounds per month. For details refer to following web-link.


*SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds [tab]*





athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Jeeten for valuable information.
> 
> Is it possible to know when exactly my SOL was capped (last visa invitation date/time?
> Secondly, in next FY, how many invitation rounds will be every month and the count in each round?
> 
> Just wondering if quota will be enough till September! !!


----------



## BTNIFTY

Glad to inform that I received NSW Nomination today.


----------



## athar.dcsian

BTNIFTY said:


> Glad to inform that I received NSW Nomination today.


Congratulations mate.

Can you please share your points breakup and timeliness.


----------



## andreyx108b

is there quota for ICT Business Analyst in NSW? Any info?


----------



## BTNIFTY

athar.dcsian said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Can you please share your points breakup and timeliness.


ACS applied - 12 May | ACS positive result - 18 May | IELTS - L 9 R 8 W 7.5 S 8.5 T 8.5 - 10 points | Work experience - 4.9 year - 5 points |
Occupation code - ICT Business Analyst 261111 | EOI submitted - 18 May | DIPB - 60 +5 (SS) | 
NSW Invitation 18 June | NSW applied 19 June | NSW Nomination 25 June


----------



## grant512

@BTNIFTY

Good decision in applying visa 190. You are now in the safe side. As for me, I keep on praying that no minor or major changes for 261111... EOI submitted May 6.. Will I get invite this July?


----------



## BTNIFTY

grant512 said:


> @BTNIFTY
> 
> Good decision in applying visa 190. You are now in the safe side. As for me, I keep on praying that no minor or major changes for 261111... EOI submitted May 6.. Will I get invite this July?


Yea, didnt want to take any chances with changes in migration rules next year.

What is your points break up? Good luck with July draw!


----------



## athar.dcsian

I also got NSW approval today 

60 + 5 points. 
SRN 49**


----------



## grant512

> What is your points break up? Good luck with July draw!
Click to expand...

Total points is 60pts.. July 1 is coming and I know in my heart that no changes will happen for 261111  Congratulation for your invites!


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi everyone,

I'm through with Skill Assessment(261111 ICT Business Analyst) and PTE-A. I'll be eligible for 60 points now. Any idea how much time will it take to get the Invite if I submit the EOI now?

Regards,
Birju


----------



## Jeeten#80

*ICT Business and Systems Analysts *reached occupation ceiling during *27 February 2015 invitation round*. Following are the details.


Occupation ID | 2611
Description | ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Points score | 60
Visa date of effect | 8 February 2015 1:44am


REFER to my following post and ascertain your chances accordingly.


*60 Pointers INVITE Chances*





birju_aussie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm through with Skill Assessment(261111 ICT Business Analyst) and PTE-A. I'll be eligible for 60 points now. Any idea how much time will it take to get the Invite if I submit the EOI now?
> 
> Regards,
> Birju


----------



## BTNIFTY

andreyx108b said:


> is there quota for ICT Business Analyst in NSW? Any info?


State quota by occupation codes is unknown


----------



## kamy58

Hi All,

I have EOI submitted for IC Business Analyst on 27th June with 65 points, how are the chances to get selected in first draw in July. Am I too late in submitting EOI?
Also, if one is selected, does the candidate get an immediate mail and how soon or late he/she is communicated?


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER my following post and ascertain your chances accordingly.






kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have EOI submitted for IC Business Analyst on 27th June with 65 points, how are the chances to get selected in first draw in July. Am I too late in submitting EOI?
> Also, if one is selected, does the candidate get an immediate mail and how soon or late he/she is communicated?





Jeeten#80 said:


> *189 Visa subclass: *With *65 points* you should be invited in the VERY first invitation round of *NEXT FY PROVIDED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *65 pointers* (_Existing backlog to be cleared prior to your application as for ICT Business and Systems Analysts occupation ceiling reached during 27 February 2015 invitation round_)
> 
> AND
> 
> *65+ pointers ahead on you in queue* (_who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_)
> 
> 
> *Points score* | 60
> *Visa date of effect* | 8 February 2015 1:44 am
Click to expand...


----------



## Talha_

The Department of Immigration and Border protection launched a new website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection on the 1st of July 2015 when the functions of the Department and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service were integrated.

The information you are looking for may have been moved. Please see below for links to some of the more commonly used information.

Homepage - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E Visitor online application – eVisitor online application
Find a visa – Visa Finder
Visitor visa online applications – Visitor E600 Visa Online Applications
Applications, forms and booklets – Forms
Pricing estimator - Pricing Estimator
Our service standards - Service standards 
eVisitor (subclass 651) - eVisitor (subclass 651)
Application forms - Forms
Visa labels - Electronic visa record
Working Holiday visa (subclass 417) - Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)
Skilled Occupations List (SOL) - Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
Visitor visa (subclass 600) - Visitor visa (subclass 600)
SkillSelect - SkillSelect
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) - Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601) - Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601)
Employing legal workers - Employing legal workers
Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist Stream: document checklist - Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) Tourist Stream Document Checklist
ImmiAccount - ImmiAccount
Online services - Online services


----------



## Talha_

*DIAC - New links*

The Department of Immigration and Border protection launched a new website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection on the 1st of July 2015 when the functions of the Department and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service were integrated.

The information you are looking for may have been moved. Please see below for links to some of the more commonly used information.

Homepage - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E Visitor online application – eVisitor online application
Find a visa – Visa Finder
Visitor visa online applications – Visitor E600 Visa Online Applications
Applications, forms and booklets – Forms
Pricing estimator - Pricing Estimator
Our service standards - Service standards 
eVisitor (subclass 651) - eVisitor (subclass 651)
Application forms - Forms
Visa labels - Electronic visa record
Working Holiday visa (subclass 417) - Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)
Skilled Occupations List (SOL) - Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
Visitor visa (subclass 600) - Visitor visa (subclass 600)
SkillSelect - SkillSelect
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) - Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601) - Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601)
Employing legal workers - Employing legal workers
Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist Stream: document checklist - Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) Tourist Stream Document Checklist
ImmiAccount - ImmiAccount
Online services - Online services


----------



## Jeeten#80

If you are invited to apply for a visa you will receive an invitation from SkillSelect (email may be delayed by a day or so).


ALSO in SkillSelect account EOI status changes from SUBMITTED to INVITED. This happens the very next minute of the INVITATION round or may happen in the next 30 minutes.





kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have EOI submitted for IC Business Analyst on 27th June with 65 points, how are the chances to get selected in first draw in July. Am I too late in submitting EOI?
> Also, if one is selected, does the candidate get an immediate mail and how soon or late he/she is communicated?


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy

*189 EOI submitted March 19, 2015 - Systems analyst with 60 points*

Hi All,
I have submitted EOI for 189 visa under Systems Analyst category with 60 points on March 19, 2015. With First round of FY16 starting 6th July, Could anyone please advise me, what are the chances for me to get invitation before September (or) when will I receive the invitation ? 


ANZSCO Code - 261112 (Systems Analyst)
ACS Skills Assessment received (Positive) - March 12, 2015
EOI Submitted - Mar 19, 2015 at 2:47 PM
Points - 60


----------



## athar.dcsian

I know that on 6th July, the first invitation round will take place. When exactly DIBP will publish the details of this round on their website? For example: cut off date/time & points and no. of invitation sent in 6th July round.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They may take a weeks time to publish the result IF NOT earlier. IDEALLY it should be out by 10th July.





athar.dcsian said:


> I know that on 6th July, the first invitation round will take place. When exactly DIBP will publish the details of this round on their website? For example: cut off date/time & points and no. of invitation sent in 6th July round.


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER my following post (and the interlinked post) and ascertain your chances accordingly.


*ICT Business and Systems Analysts*





Swathy Mounaswamy said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa under Systems Analyst category with 60 points on March 19, 2015. With First round of FY16 starting 6th July, Could anyone please advise me, what are the chances for me to get invitation before September (or) when will I receive the invitation ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> ACS Skills Assessment received (Positive) - March 12, 2015
> EOI Submitted - Mar 19, 2015 at 2:47 PM
> Points - 60


----------



## grant512

Hi, I am confused.. Is the ICT BA 261111 included in SOL 2015-2016? Did they released the list officially? I see some forum saying occupation list will be available in Aug 1 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Occupation list is out. Don't be :confused2::confused2::confused2:.

Go through the following web-link (..... and scroll down).


*SCHEDULE 1 | Skilled Occupation List (SOL)*





grant512 said:


> Hi, I am confused.. Is the ICT BA 261111 included in SOL 2015-2016? Did they released the list officially? I see some forum saying occupation list will be available in Aug 1 2015.


----------



## kamy58

I was unsure of what I'm doing so I am using an agent, agent has submitted my EOI, how can I check the status? I was told that they will let me know if selected but not sure they will pay attention to an email going into their junk, Does Agents have a special login for creating EOIs for many people from same account?


----------



## samlogic

*60 days freeze*

Hello guys

I have a small question for candidates who have applied for both 189 and 190 ( nsw or any other state ) on 60 and 60+5 points respectively.

Now, the candidates who have got the invitation from their respective state and still have active eoi under 189 on 60 points, will their eoi be freezed for 60 days and candidates who have not applied for 190 with 60+5 points will move above them in 189 queue ?

If their 189 eoi is not freezed while they got invitation from the state, can they get invitation from 189 as well in those 60 days ?

I am sorry if i could not explain myself properly.


----------



## kamy58

samlogic said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have a small question for candidates who have applied for both 189 and 190 ( nsw or any other state ) on 60 and 60+5 points respectively.
> 
> Now, the candidates who have got the invitation from their respective state and still have active eoi under 189 on 60 points, will their eoi be freezed for 60 days and candidates who have not applied for 190 with 60+5 points will move above them in 189 queue ?
> 
> If their 189 eoi is not freezed while they got invitation from the state, can they get invitation from 189 as well in those 60 days ?
> 
> I am sorry if i could not explain myself properly.


Below are various scenarios

1) You selected both 189 and 190 in EOI
2) If you get 189 invitation, your EOI will be freezed and can't get any update on 190
3) If you get an invitation( an email from state that you should apply to state) for 190, your EOI is still open for 189 invitation because application to state is not an EOI invitation until formally nominated in EOI
4) If your 190 application(which you submitted out of EOI after they asked you to apply) is approved by state then state will nominate you for 190 and it will result into EOI invitation and freezing of EOI

whichever EOI invitation comes first you won't get any other invitation until 60 days. Please bear in mind that invite from state for application and EOI invitation are two different things


----------



## samlogic

kamy58 said:


> Below are various scenarios
> 
> 1) You selected both 189 and 190 in EOI
> 2) If you get 189 invitation, your EOI will be freezed and can't get any update on 190
> 3) If you get an invitation( an email from state that you should apply to state) for 190, your EOI is still open for 189 invitation because application to state is not an EOI invitation until formally nominated in EOI
> 4) If your 190 application(which you submitted out of EOI after they asked you to apply) is approved by state then state will nominate you for 190 and it will result into EOI invitation and freezing of EOI
> 
> whichever EOI invitation comes first you won't get any other invitation until 60 days. Please bear in mind that invite from state for application and EOI invitation are two different things


thanks bro.. So say if we consider point 4 where a candidate gets 190 invitation via eoi and 189 eoi is freezed. In this case, the 60 pointers who were below in the queue, will come up because 189 eoi is freezed ?


----------



## kamy58

samlogic said:


> thanks bro.. So say if we consider point 4 where a candidate gets 190 invitation via eoi and 189 eoi is freezed. In this case, the 60 pointers who were below in the queue, will come up because 189 eoi is freezed ?


You will simply be out of 189 queue if you get 190 EOI invitation, so whatever is the selection points at that point of time will follow its course from that pool


----------



## athar.dcsian

samlogic said:


> thanks bro.. So say if we consider point 4 where a candidate gets 190 invitation via eoi and 189 eoi is freezed. In this case, the 60 pointers who were below in the queue, will come up because 189 eoi is freezed ?


I also have same confusion. As per my understanding, when your EOI is freezed system won't consider it for next invitation round and even pointers below than you will get chance. However, once your EOI unfreezed, system will give it priority WITHIN SAME POINTERS EOIs because the "Date of Effect" of your EOI is earlier than new one's. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*If you receive an invitation*, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds or be available to employers to search for and contact you.

*Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time that* you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application.

During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types.



> Within these 60 days IF you don't apply for 190 visa THEN your EOI would be back in business and eligible for next Invitation (as per process).
> 
> *Date of Effect (after 60 days):* It will be the OLD one PROVIDED your eligibility doesn't change during these 60 days WHICH results in points change (LIKE your AGE bracket changes / Your Experience Bracket Changes...etc.).





samlogic said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have a small question for candidates who have applied for both 189 and 190 ( nsw or any other state ) on 60 and 60+5 points respectively.
> 
> Now, the candidates who have got the invitation from their respective state and still have active eoi under 189 on 60 points, will their eoi be freezed for 60 days and candidates who have not applied for 190 with 60+5 points will move above them in 189 queue ?
> 
> If their 189 eoi is not freezed while they got invitation from the state, can they get invitation from 189 as well in those 60 days ?
> 
> I am sorry if i could not explain myself properly.


----------



## kamy58

RE-POSTING my question since thread started another discussion

"I was unsure of what I'm doing so I am using an agent, agent has submitted my EOI, how can I check the status? I was told that they will let me know if selected but not sure they will pay attention to an email going into their junk, Does Agents have a special login for creating EOIs for many people from same account?"


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi Jeeten,

Doesn't this change because they decided to pro-rate this job code to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year??



Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER my following post (and the interlinked post) and ascertain your chances accordingly.
> 
> 
> *ICT Business and Systems Analysts*


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IMO* ...for the first couple of months they send bulk invites to take care of backlogs. AND THEN the pro rata arrangements take over.

So ideally this should remain same with this assumption.

Also 6th July results would give a clear picture for coming rounds.



birju_aussie said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Doesn't this change because they decided to pro-rate this job code to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year??


----------



## birju_aussie

Cool!  


Jeeten#80 said:


> *IMO* ...for the first couple of months they send bulk invites to take care of backlogs. AND THEN the pro rata arrangements take over.
> 
> So ideally this should remain same with this assumption.
> 
> Also 6th July results would give a clear picture for coming rounds.


----------



## athar.dcsian

Did anyone receive Visa invite today having ICT Business/System Analyst code 2611?


----------



## wirephobia

Congrats to all who received invites today.

I would also like to know if anyone received an invite today for ICT Business Analyst (261111)?

My EOI was submitted March 28th with 65 points, but via an agent so I can not talk to him until tomorrow....and as you all know, the waiting is hard!

Thanks


----------



## grant512

Any news about 261111 ICT BA ceiling?


----------



## wirephobia

Well I just managed to speak with my agent and I have been invited....so pleased!!

BA (261111), 65 points, EOI submitted 28/3/15


----------



## birju_aussie

Did anyone else receive Visa invite today having ICT Business/System Analyst code 2611?


----------



## wiqhussain

kamy58 said:


> RE-POSTING my question since thread started another discussion
> 
> "I was unsure of what I'm doing so I am using an agent, agent has submitted my EOI, how can I check the status? I was told that they will let me know if selected but not sure they will pay attention to an email going into their junk, Does Agents have a special login for creating EOIs for many people from same account?"


Your agent must having Username and password for SkillSelect Login. Kindly ask that details from your agent.

EOI Login URL has also been changed to SkillSelect click further on "Login to SkillSelect"


----------



## wiqhussain

wirephobia said:


> Well I just managed to speak with my agent and I have been invited....so pleased!!
> 
> BA (261111), 65 points, EOI submitted 28/3/15


Wohhoo, Congratulations :juggle:


----------



## grant512

Congratulation for your invitation 

Is it confirm that ceiling for ICT BA is 1,536? Anybody knows last year ceiling?

This is scaring me with 60pts only.


----------



## sktan

grant512 said:


> Congratulation for your invitation
> 
> Is it confirm that ceiling for ICT BA is 1,536? Anybody knows last year ceiling?
> 
> This is scaring me with 60pts only.


It was 1620 last FY. 
The cut off date for 65 pointer for the current invitation round is before 25th May, so there is quite a backlog.


----------



## grant512

cool! thanks sktan

Do we all have a chance to get invited this year? I see most of the BA here applied for State sponsorship.


----------



## kamy58

Did anyone receive invite for 2611 with 65 points and EOI submission date greater than 28/3/15?


----------



## lawtherd

submitted my 2611 on 23 May 2015 with 65 point and didn't get an invite so its an earlier date then the 25/05/15 :-(


----------



## Shanners

Systems Analyst 261112 EOI sub 4th June 60 points - no invite - to be expected really.
Getting worried 60 pointers wont get an invite due to pro rata arrangements...anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## wirephobia

It's so hard to judge, but I believe that 60 points will still be enough to get an invite for BA / SA this year, especially those with EOIs already submitted. During last year the pro-rata arrangements existed and 60 points was still often the cut-off so that's a positive indication. 

There are of course two changes that I think make it hard to judge for this year until a couple more invite rounds pass: 
a) the change to a single invite round per month 
b) allowing PTE instead of IELTs (some perceive that this causes a higher points average)

But overall I think the waiting makes people worry more and that these changes will not have a big impact....I'm hoping for all the 60 pointers out there that I'm right.

Good luck to all


----------



## birju_aussie

Any idea what is the cutoff date for 60 pointer BA/SA currently? Did any 60 pointer get invited during the 6th July round?


----------



## athar.dcsian

No 60 pointer got invitation in 6th July round. 
As per forum (post by Sktan), cut off for BA was 25th May 65 points. 
For firm response, we'll have to wait for DIBP formal report.


----------



## grant512

> No 60 pointer got invitation in 6th July round.
> As per forum (post by Sktan), cut off for BA was 25th May 65 points.
> For firm response, we'll have to wait for DIBP formal report.


- Sorry for the noob question, will DIBP say how many were invited in ICT BA for July 6 round? 
- When will be the next invitation round? will it be in Aug 6?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Guys with 60 points.. don't take me negatively.. but this is what had happened last year too... after submitting EOI in July i got invite only in dec... so be a bit patient and keep eye around the dates shifting.. All the best and keep hopes high.... Keep up the positive spirit..


----------



## kamy58

grant512 said:


> - Sorry for the noob question, will DIBP say how many were invited in ICT BA for July 6 round?
> - When will be the next invitation round? will it be in Aug 6?


They will publish both of the things on website soon.


----------



## kamy58

athar.dcsian said:


> No 60 pointer got invitation in 6th July round.
> As per forum (post by Sktan), cut off for BA was 25th May 65 points.
> For firm response, we'll have to wait for DIBP formal report.


There is post that someone with 65 points and May 23rd date also didn't get the invite


----------



## lawtherd

yep that was me 65 points, EOI 23 May and no invite. The latest confirmed invite I can see on the forum is March EOI. Can some one confirm how the 25th June date was calculated?


----------



## grant512

Hi, I already applied EOI for visa 189 last May 6.. Will it be a good decision to apply for another EOI for state sponsorship (NSW or VIC) ?


----------



## sko_giks

lawtherd said:


> yep that was me 65 points, EOI 23 May and no invite. The latest confirmed invite I can see on the forum is March EOI. Can some one confirm how the 25th June date was calculated?


Also submitted mine on May 6th with 65 points and no invitation. So cut-off must have been before May 6th.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Its your decision, IF you want to apply then no one is stopping you from doing so.


In my view its a good decision. Go ahead and submit another EOI for 190 - NSW.





grant512 said:


> Hi, I already applied EOI for visa 189 last May 6.. Will it be a good decision to apply for another EOI for state sponsorship (NSW or VIC) ?


----------



## athar.dcsian

Jeeten#80 said:


> Its your decision, IF you want to apply then no one is stopping you from doing so.
> 
> In my view its a good decision. Go ahead and submit another EOI for 190 - NSW.


Totally agree with our expert Jeeten. 
Create separate EOI for 190 and keep both options open.


----------



## grant512

> Totally agree with our expert Jeeten.
> Create separate EOI for 190 and keep both options open.


Thanks to you two. Problem is I have agency that will charge me $800 for another EOI.


----------



## Cubiscus

Keep patient guys, you'll get your invites soon!

I imagine there's a substantial backlog at 60 points.


----------



## grant512

@Cubiscus

As they say
Patience is a virtue...but I think Patience is a skills now...

How many of you guys in SS?


----------



## Cubiscus

In SS?


----------



## grant512

sorry I meant applied State Sponsorhip...


----------



## athar.dcsian

grant512 said:


> Thanks to you two. Problem is I have agency that will charge me $800 for another EOI.


You can do it yourself using different email address. It's simple to fill EOI if you have all required information. This forum will help you out in case of any queries/confusion. Don't waste your hard earned bucks to agency


----------



## grant512

Thanks Athar. I have all the details I need. So it is confirm I can submit another EOI? Is this the correct link? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Little bit nervous though.


----------



## grant512

My bad.. What I meant was apply 1 EOI and 2 visa type (189 & 190) I already applied eoi for 189 May 6 with 60pts. Is this the right time to apply eoi for 190 as well? Any state open for ICT BA?


----------



## athar.dcsian

grant512 said:


> My bad.. What I meant was apply 1 EOI and 2 visa type (189 & 190) I already applied eoi for 189 May 6 with 60pts. Is this the right time to apply eoi for 190 as well? Any state open for ICT BA?


Multiple EOIs are totally acceptable. 

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit

Secondly, NSW is offering to ICT BA. Create NEW EOI (with different email address) and select ONLY Visa 190 with NSW option. Make sure in your existing EOI ONLY 189 is selected.

In the end, you should have

EOI#1 - Existing EOI - ONLY 189
EOI#2 - New EOI - ONLY 190 (with NSW)


----------



## grant512

Why create 2 EOI? When I can select 189 and 190 in my existing EOI account? Which one should I follow? Also should I wait for NSW or VIC to refresh and new quota?


----------



## athar.dcsian

grant512 said:


> Why create 2 EOI? When I can select 189 and 190 in my existing EOI account? Which one should I follow? Also should I wait for NSW or VIC to refresh and new quota?


If you don't create separate EOI for 190 then your EOI will be freezed once you get 190 invitation for 2 months and during that period your EOI won't be considered for 189 even if you are under cut off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kamy58

Has anyone faced any challenge in creating two EOIs with same email address?


----------



## shavu

Currently I can not apply for 261112(System Analyst) as the Occupation ceiling hit he max for visa 189 , when the new ceiling will be updated, any idea?


----------



## wirephobia

Hi Shavu,
It has been reset as of 1st July so you can submit your Expression of Interest now.

See the Occupation Ceiling tab here: 
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

(Ignore the message on the front page re ceilings beImg reached, that is for the year ended June 30th and has not been updated)


----------



## basilmabraham

wirephobia said:


> Hi Shavu,
> It has been reset as of 1st July so you can submit your Expression of Interest now.
> 
> See the Occupation Ceiling tab here:
> SkillSelect
> 
> (Ignore the message on the front page re ceilings beImg reached, that is for the year ended June 30th and has not been updated)


Thanks for this, took me some time to realise this.


----------



## shavu

wirephobia said:


> Hi Shavu,
> It has been reset as of 1st July so you can submit your Expression of Interest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the message on the front page re ceilings beImg reached, that is for the year ended June 30th and has not been updated)


Thanks !

So I should start working on this. Is it advisable to start with ACS and PTE side by side?


----------



## wirephobia

I preferred to do both in parallel yes.


----------



## birju_aussie

Guys, I logged my EOI with 60 points on 30th June as ICT Business Analyst. I know there is a long queue for this code. I missed 10 points only by 2 marks in listening. I got 77 in listening and have >79 in S/W/R. Do you think I should give PTE again and aim for 20 points? that would take my total points to 70.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are willing and have the means THEN you should for sure go ahead and re-take PTE-A to increase your score.





birju_aussie said:


> Guys, I logged my EOI with 60 points on 30th June as ICT Business Analyst. I know there is a long queue for this code. I missed 10 points only by 2 marks in listening. I got 77 in listening and have >79 in S/W/R. Do you think I should give PTE again and aim for 20 points? that would take my total points to 70.


----------



## shavu

Looking at the long queue's , How they are selecting EOI for 26111 & 261112 - 

- Is it only on the points scored by the individual - Higher will get the chances better
- Eligibility marks + experience in the same profile
- Or....

What are the parameters when most of the EOI is with 60 qualifying marks ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

The highest ranked Applicants by points score (_EOI Points_) are invited to apply for the relevant visa.

For Applicants who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation.





shavu said:


> Looking at the long queue's , How they are selecting EOI for 26111 & 261112 -
> 
> - Is it only on the points scored by the individual - Higher will get the chances better
> - Eligibility marks + experience in the same profile
> - Or....
> 
> What are the parameters when most of the EOI is with 60 qualifying marks ?


----------



## thakurajay17

Hello Guys,

I have 9 years exp in telecom operators in business side in Revenue Assurance I am also applying for ICT Business Analyst. Please suggest if no issues.

Thanks


----------



## shavu

Jeeten#80 said:


> The highest ranked Applicants by points score (_EOI Points_) are invited to apply for the relevant visa.
> 
> For Applicants who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation.


Thanks for your response!

Do you think they also look at the RELEVANT experience in the applied skill and how closely it matches with the skill description as available on the official OZ site ?

I see few of my mates moved to BA role (from coder or Tester) recently or with just couple of years back. And I also know few of my mates who have been to System Analyst or BA role for the last 8-9 years - Both of them have the same score -60- Who should get the preference or totally on point base?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*EOI invite* is based on every applicants Points Score.





shavu said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> Do you think they also look at the RELEVANT experience in the applied skill and how closely it matches with the skill description as available on the official OZ site ?
> 
> I see few of my mates moved to BA role (from coder or Tester) recently or with just couple of years back. And I also know few of my mates who have been to System Analyst or BA role for the last 8-9 years - Both of them have the same score -60- Who should get the preference or totally on point base?


----------



## shavu

Jeeten#80 said:


> *EOI invite* is based on every applicants Points Score.


EOI submission confirms the VISA or what are the common reason's of VISA rejection, What I stated in my last comment - Will any of that case will get preference during the VISa approval?


----------



## Jeeten#80

What gives you an impression THAT EOI submission confirms the VISA?

Kindly go through this web-link for better understanding the EOI process *SkillSelect*

****************************

AFTER VISA application is submitted you never know how the applications in queue are processed:

* They might process applications on first come first serve basis

* OR any other undisclosed Criteria that they deem fit




shavu said:


> EOI submission confirms the VISA or what are the common reason's of VISA rejection, What I stated in my last comment - Will any of that case will get preference during the VISa approval?


----------



## ravikumk

Have a question...So on website it shows current invitation round as 19th June and Next invitation round as 6th July. I want to know by when can we expect an invitation for 6th July round or how much time can it take for receiving and invitation from the "Current Invitation Round Date". My wife is a primary applicant for ICT Business Analyst with 70 score.

Does onshore application gets any preference?? My wife completed her MBA from Australia and have 1 year of work experience from Australia...she is still in Australia....


----------



## kamy58

ravikumk said:


> Have a question...So on website it shows current invitation round as 19th June and Next invitation round as 6th July. I want to know by when can we expect an invitation for 6th July round or how much time can it take for receiving and invitation from the "Current Invitation Round Date". My wife is a primary applicant for ICT Business Analyst with 70 score.
> 
> Does onshore application gets any preference?? My wife completed her MBA from Australia and have 1 year of work experience from Australia...she is still in Australia....


6th July round was held on 6th July.

Seems like you have not submitted the EOI before 6th July otherwise you should have received invitation. So, wait for August now, date is not yet published for August


----------



## grant512

Any invite for BA/SA since July 1? How come they don't remove the old message regarding occupation ceiling?

Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.


----------



## samir0075

Hi,
Anyone got an invite for ICT BA -261111 with 60 points ? If yes what was the EOI Submission date ?

Thanks & Regards,
Sam

Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst-261111
08/10/2014 - ACS App. Submitted || 06/11/2014 - ACS Outcome ||
02/06/2015- PTE Academic Results (L-88, R-90, W-77, S-90 | Overall - 88 || 
15/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - Invite || XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted || XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health || XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## kamy58

samir0075 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone got an invite for ICT BA -261111 with 60 points ? If yes what was the EOI Submission date ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst-261111
> 08/10/2014 - ACS App. Submitted || 06/11/2014 - ACS Outcome ||
> 02/06/2015- PTE Academic Results (L-88, R-90, W-77, S-90 | Overall - 88 ||
> 15/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
> Next Steps
> XX/XX/2015 - Invite || XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted || XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health || XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


No, even 65 pointers with EOI after 18 Apr didn't get the invite


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone

Any idea how many invites have been sent in the 6th July round? I am planning to file EOI in August (hopefully with 65 points). Any idea by when I can receive invite?

As per immi website, invite for ICT Business Analyst would be sent on pro-rata basis due to high demand. But I am not able to figure out how many invites they are sending in each invite.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Does Anyone knows when was the last when 60 pointers got an invite on 2611, how much is the backlog for 60 pointers, I have submitted my EOI on 28th Apr with 60 points.


----------



## kamy58

mansikhanna83 said:


> Does Anyone knows when was the last when 60 pointers got an invite on 2611, how much is the backlog for 60 pointers, I have submitted my EOI on 28th Apr with 60 points.


As per the current trends, seems like it will take two more months


----------



## mansikhanna83

kamy58 said:


> As per the current trends, seems like it will take two more months


You mean I can expect it in September?


----------



## kamy58

mansikhanna83 said:


> You mean I can expect it in September?


I don't believe so, there are 65 and higher pointers between 18 April and now, they are going to take away most probably everything. Then September again should be filled by late filers of 65 and above(b/w Aug and Sep) and 60 pointers between Feb and April.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

There 1500 odd slots for 261112 and 261111. Is there any sub limit on either of these ?


----------



## kamy58

DavidBenjamin said:


> There 1500 odd slots for 261112 and 261111. Is there any sub limit on either of these ?


1536 consists of both 261111 and 261112, four digit job classification is the lowest level seggregation


----------



## Sayed.Naqvi

thakurajay17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have 9 years exp in telecom operators in business side in Revenue Assurance I am also applying for ICT Business Analyst. Please suggest if no issues.
> 
> Thanks


You better go for relevant skill. instead of wasting money you better consult someone who can guide which category is best for you.

Please share your academic and professional credentials to advise you properly


----------



## grant512

I applied SS to NSW with 65 points while waiting for 189 eoi.. Is it true that State sponsorship process is quicker? and I have more chances because of 65 pts than 60pts.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In case of 189* Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015. So you can track the cut-off dates and ascertain your approximate Invite date.

*In-case of 190* for NSW Invitation is an ongoing process. INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.



> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> *NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*
> 
> * a candidate's DIBP points score
> * then their English ability and then
> * their skilled employment.
> 
> Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.



190 VISA processing is quicker as compared to 189. 190 is placed in a Higher Priority Processing Group.


*REF:* *Skilled migration visa processing times*




grant512 said:


> I applied SS to NSW with 65 points while waiting for 189 eoi.. Is it true that State sponsorship process is quicker? and I have more chances because of 65 pts than 60pts.


----------



## GOR

Sorry for the naive question - I wish to apply for visa 190 but not sure which state I should go for. Is there a list that I can choose from or is there a choice in the first place?


----------



## kamy58

GOR said:


> Sorry for the naive question - I wish to apply for visa 190 but not sure which state I should go for. Is there a list that I can choose from or is there a choice in the first place?


There is a consolidated skilled occupation list which contains these job codes but you should check at respective state's skilled list because an occupation in CSOL may be in one state but not in other state


----------



## GOR

kamy58 said:


> There is a consolidated skilled occupation list which contains these job codes but you should check at respective state's skilled list because an occupation in CSOL may be in one state but not in other state


Thanks for your help! Where can I find the respective state's skilled list?


----------



## kamy58

GOR said:


> Thanks for your help! Where can I find the respective state's skilled list?


Here is for NSW which is under revision process as of now
NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales

For others, google " 'state name' skilled occupation list 190"


----------



## GOR

Thanks so much for your help, kamy58!


----------



## karanvir3

can someone help me urgently ... i m working as IT analyst and i have 7.9 years of experience in ITIL service management however I do not have qualification in IT i have done B.A bachelor of ARTS and MBA correspondence plus certifications like ITIL and CCNA . I know i have to go through RPL route .. have anyone with suck experience and qualification have cleared RPL? if yes then what all project report was submitted and what the procedure ? am i eligible for system analyst ? am currently into itil change management . please help asap


----------



## grant512

@karanvir3

My wife's degree is Accountancy and working as IT Business Analyst for 8 years which is not related to her degree. 

Our nominated skill is ICT Business Analyst, we've done RPL and get assessed by ACS. 

Filling up RPL was tedious, still need to accomplished this before going to the next step.


----------



## Surfer127

guys need a sample reference letter for ICT BA can anyone help.. Please PM


----------



## Surfer127

Just the format and Language !!


----------



## mansikhanna83

karanvir3 said:


> can someone help me urgently ... i m working as IT analyst and i have 7.9 years of experience in ITIL service management however I do not have qualification in IT i have done B.A bachelor of ARTS and MBA correspondence plus certifications like ITIL and CCNA . I know i have to go through RPL route .. have anyone with suck experience and qualification have cleared RPL? if yes then what all project report was submitted and what the procedure ? am i eligible for system analyst ? am currently into itil change management . please help asap


Hi,

I have the same case as yours, had 10 years experiance with BCOM ,MBA in HR and ITIL foundation certified, I went through RPL mode they have deducted 6 years out of my 10 and granted me only 4 years which gave me only 5 points. Not sure if they consider CCNA or not, you may check with the agent . But if you are not from IT education they will deduct 5-6 years from your experiance


----------



## raj_07

Dear IT applicant,

According to the current trends, what is the minimum possibility to get invite for ANZSCO 261112 with 65 points?
Please let me know, where can I get the info about next invitation round.

Appreciate your supprot.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## karanvir3

Hi Mansikhanna thanks for your reply , can you tell me were you also into itil service mgmt field? and what kind of projects they are looking for in RPL ? it would be of great help


----------



## karanvir3

mansikhanna- did you apply through an agent? as am planning to apply to acs for rpl on my own , what do you suggest?


----------



## mansikhanna83

karanvir3 said:


> mansikhanna- did you apply through an agent? as am planning to apply to acs for rpl on my own , what do you suggest?


I would say that if you are not sure how to fill RPL and the process it better to go through an agent as I have done, they explain the complete process. RPL form you have to demonstrate the project you have been involved in as a BA


----------



## 1400ashi

can you tell me that do u have to get your BA degree also assesses? how do you claim points for your graduation. As far as I understand, with RPL they do not assess your qualification.



mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same case as yours, had 10 years experiance with BCOM ,MBA in HR and ITIL foundation certified, I went through RPL mode they have deducted 6 years out of my 10 and granted me only 4 years which gave me only 5 points. Not sure if they consider CCNA or not, you may check with the agent . But if you are not from IT education they will deduct 5-6 years from your experiance


----------



## mansikhanna83

No these are points only for your experience. ..For your education if you are a graduate or masters u get 15 points


----------



## grant512

Based on my observation, ICT BA will need to wait more months to get invites. I see in some forum that some 60 pointers EOI submitted May - June with diff nominated skills were invited already..


----------



## Ram Jaane

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In case of 189* Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015. So you can track the cut-off dates and ascertain your approximate Invite date.
> 
> *In-case of 190* for NSW Invitation is an ongoing process. INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 190 VISA processing is quicker as compared to 189. 190 is placed in a Higher Priority Processing Group.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Skilled migration visa processing times*


Hi Jeetan

First thanks for info. Second I like to know, do I need something else in addition to selecting 190 and NSW in EOI. Are there any more formalities. 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## raj_07

Dear Expats,

During the EOI fill up, what should I input in Test Reference Number for PTE. Is it Test Taker ID or Registration ID.

Thanks in adv.

raj


----------



## basilmabraham

raj_07 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> During the EOI fill up, what should I input in Test Reference Number for PTE. Is it Test Taker ID or Registration ID.
> 
> Thanks in adv.
> 
> raj


I put the registration ID. Experts please confirm.


----------



## kamy58

raj_07 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> During the EOI fill up, what should I input in Test Reference Number for PTE. Is it Test Taker ID or Registration ID.
> 
> Thanks in adv.
> 
> raj


Registration ID


----------



## kamy58

basilmabraham said:


> I put the registration ID. Experts please confirm.


That is correct, registration id.


----------



## omarsh

Hi guys,

I have a question, I submitted EOI today for an ICT BA with 70 points, what are my chances to get an invitation?

Thanks in advance 
Omar


----------



## sriindia

Hi Experts,


I am desperately waiting for the August round invitation. But, after reading previous comment I understand that I may not be invited for atleast 2 more rounds as people with 65 points from March 17th hasn't been invited.
EOI submitted- 14th February,2015 with 60 points for 189 ( 261112 )

Any suggestions?? Should I go for 190 as it has been a very very long wait and I may run out of visa time.
If I need to apply for 190, should I login to immi account and update eoi with 190 option on the same eoi.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Jeeten#80 said:


> The highest ranked Applicants by points score (_EOI Points_) are invited to apply for the relevant visa.
> 
> For Applicants who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation.


I have a question regd this. Can you answer the below scenario.

Applicant A - 
Completes ACS Assessment - 10 Jan 2015
Completes IELTS 7 - 10 Jan 2015
Total 60 points 
EOI - 25 July 2015

Applicant B - 
Completes ACS Assessment - 10 Feb 2015
Completes IELTS 7 - 10 Feb 2015
Total 60 points
EOI - 20 July 2015

Applicant A reached the points score for the subclass much earlier, but filed his EOI later than applicant B. Who will be preferred in this case ?


----------



## karanvir3

@grant512- kindly let me know what was the outcome of RPL and also if you can help me with rpl report as its very confusing and your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## virusrohan

Hi experts,

Need ur views, I am getting a bit worried, yesterday I got my ielts result and was overjoyed to look at my results, ie 7+ in all.modules, however when I can to the forum I read people with 65 points and applied in month of march and April hasn't yet received the invite. Currently with the ielts scores I am scoring 65 poibts. However, in Oct I will loose 5 points because of age. Can some one please tell me.. mera number jaan antenna!(When will I get an invite)


----------



## kamy58

virusrohan said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Need ur views, I am getting a bit worried, yesterday I got my ielts result and was overjoyed to look at my results, ie 7+ in all.modules, however when I can to the forum I read people with 65 points and applied in month of march and April hasn't yet received the invite. Currently with the ielts scores I am scoring 65 poibts. However, in Oct I will loose 5 points because of age. Can some one please tell me.. mera number jaan antenna!(When will I get an invite)


Your post doesn't describe which occupation code you have applied but for some codes 65 is the running point score with visa date of effect few months old. So if you belong to those ICT codes, you might not get the invite in August.

Also, you are not supposed to post in a language other than English in this forum.


----------



## virusrohan

Thanks and u guessed it right, my Sol Id is ICT business analyst. Ie 261111


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello friends,

What is my changes to have invitation in the next round with 65 points (Systems Analyst-261112). Will it better to go with NSW state sponsor??

Thanks in adv.


----------



## amar_klanti

amar_klanti said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What is my changes to have invitation in the next round with 65 points (Systems Analyst-261112). Will it better to go with NSW state sponsor??
> 
> Thanks in adv.


Requesting comment from experts

thanks


----------



## grant512

70 points? You will get invite for sure this coming August! update us!


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone.
There are 2 dates ( 18th April and 28th March) doing rounds in the forum for the last 65 points EOI for ICT-Business/System Analyst which received invitation in the july 6th round. 
Can someone please tell me which one of them is correct?
I am planning to file EOI around mig August with 65 points hopefully. When can I reasonably expect invitation?


----------



## kamy58

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> There are 2 dates ( 18th April and 28th March) doing rounds in the forum for the last 65 points EOI for ICT-Business/System Analyst which received invitation in the july 6th round.
> Can someone please tell me which one of them is correct?
> I am planning to file EOI around mig August with 65 points hopefully. When can I reasonably expect invitation?


These are best guesses and the main assumption date is 18th April because one guy on the forum said that he has not received invitation with 65 points and EOI submission date 18th April. So it is assumed that backlog was cleared till that time only.

Really speaking, things will become more clear in next round and when you can get invitation based on EOI date Mid Aug and 65 points can be best ascertained next month only


----------



## gd2015

kamy58 said:


> These are best guesses and the main assumption date is 18th April because one guy on the forum said that he has not received invitation with 65 points and EOI submission date 18th April. So it is assumed that backlog was cleared till that time only.
> 
> Really speaking, things will become more clear in next round and when you can get invitation based on EOI date Mid Aug and 65 points can be best ascertained next month only


Thanks a lot kamy58. I suppose EOI till june end or july mid with 65 points would get invitations on next monday. 
Yeah, things will become clearer after next round of invitations. Lets wait and hope for the best


----------



## kamy58

gd2015 said:


> Thanks a lot kamy58. I suppose EOI till june end or july mid with 65 points would get invitations on next monday.
> Yeah, things will become clearer after next round of invitations. Lets wait and hope for the best


I wish your words come true and all 65 pointers till june end/Jul get invited on 3rd August(which again is an assumption because no date is announced)


----------



## freestyler84

*New member here*

Hi everyone,

I am new here. Just wanted to drop in to say Hi! I am planning to lodge EOI this year as a Business Analyst (261111), hopefully in a couple of months.

My status so far:
Completed IELTS - score of 7+ in each section
PTE-A - planning to write on Aug 18th to target 79+ in each section
ACS: Will file for assessment next week

Cheers!


----------



## aarvi08

kamy58 said:


> These are best guesses and the main assumption date is 18th April because one guy on the forum said that he has not received invitation with 65 points and EOI submission date 18th April. So it is assumed that backlog was cleared till that time only. Really speaking, things will become more clear in next round and when you can get invitation based on EOI date Mid Aug and 65 points can be best ascertained next month only


I am that guy


----------



## gd2015

aarvi08 said:


> I am that guy


All the best for the upcoming round


----------



## thakurajay17

Hello Everyone,

Yesterday I received my assessment results from ACS for ICT Business Analyst.

BCA Graduation Assessed 15 Point
Exp 6 Years Assessed 10 Point
Age 31 30 Point

Total point 55. 

Could you please confirm if I get 6 band each in Ielts and applying visa for 190 ?

What is the minimum IELTS band and can I go for academic. What are the chances for sponsorship to get 5 points more.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## kamy58

thakurajay17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I received my assessment results from ACS for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> BCA Graduation Assessed 15 Point
> Exp 6 Years Assessed 10 Point
> Age 31 30 Point
> 
> Total point 55.
> 
> Could you please confirm if I get 6 band each in Ielts and applying visa for 190 ?
> 
> What is the minimum IELTS band and can I go for academic. What are the chances for sponsorship to get 5 points more.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


Minimum you have to have 6 band score in each section for 189 and NSW 190 sponsorship.


----------



## thakurajay17

I need to go with 190 visa to meet 60 points .

Is this 100% sure state will give sponsorship or any chances for rejection.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## grant512

> I need to go with 190 visa to meet 60 points .
> 
> Is this 100% sure state will give sponsorship or any chances for rejection.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


If you meet the requirements then there's NO reason for rejection. The question is how many applicants for ICT applied this year 2015-2016, priority will be the 65 pointers and 70+, least priority will be 60 pointers


----------



## kamy58

thakurajay17 said:


> I need to go with 190 visa to meet 60 points .
> 
> Is this 100% sure state will give sponsorship or any chances for rejection.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


190 is subjective, they may invite you if they feel you fit in the scheme of things.


----------



## karanvir3

bro the best way out for you is get 7 in ilets or 65 in PTE overall and in each module , you will get 10 points which will make your points 65 and you dont need any state sponsorship , youll be free to live anywhere


----------



## GOR

The processing time for visa 190 (as stated in the website) seems to be three months. Does it mean that if I don't receive an invitation after three months, I can apply for sponsorship in another State?

Appreciate your advice! Thanks!


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi ,

Can anybody tell ACS assessed my 6 years exp in this case how much points I will get 10 or 15?

Regards
Ajay


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Ajay,

here are the break up on immigrations site:
0-3: 0 pts
above 3 years but less than 5 years: 5 pts
above 5 years but less than 8 years: 10 pts
above 8 years : 15 pts


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi ,

Many thanks for reply I have 8.3 years relevant exp but ACS deducted 2 years because they assessed my edu as well so rest is only 6 years.

As per immi site I calculated points and got 60 as they mentioned at least 5 years exp 15 points. Please clarify.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## thakurajay17

I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions

1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.

AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to ICT Business Analtst.

Dates: 04/07 - 05/09 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Executive
Employer: Pvt. Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Executive
Employer: Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/09 - 23/14 (4yrs 7mths)
Position: Deputy Manager
Employer: Pvt Ltd
Country: India

Dates: 26/14- 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: Pty. Ltd[/QUOTE]


----------



## kamy58

thakurajay17 said:


> I got my ACS +ve today. applied on 21st jul and got on 30th july. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1. Can anybody help me understand how many points i will get from below.
> 2. Should I write PTE academic or general ? Quite confusing.
> 
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to ICT Business Analtst.
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 05/09 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Executive
> Employer: Pvt. Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/09 - 09/11 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Executive
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/09 - 23/14 (4yrs 7mths)
> Position: Deputy Manager
> Employer: Pvt Ltd
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 26/14- 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: Pty. Ltd


[/QUOTE]

Your experience starts for points purpose starts from May 2009 which makes it approximately 6 years and draws 10 points.

You need to take PTE Academic


----------



## web_expert

A quick question from candidates applying from India, for ACS assessment is the transcript required from the University or simply copy of degree and mark sheets will solve the purpose?
Plus any idea how much time does it take for the assessment process to complete from the date of applying?


----------



## jc007_ak47

web_expert said:


> A quick question from candidates applying from India, for ACS assessment is the transcript required from the University or simply copy of degree and mark sheets will solve the purpose?
> Plus any idea how much time does it take for the assessment process to complete from the date of applying?


Copy of degree and marksheet with work along with marksheet's back side where all subject names are mentioned.

They reply in a week or two max.


----------



## web_expert

jc007_ak47 said:


> Copy of degree and marksheet with work along with marksheet's back side where all subject names are mentioned.
> 
> They reply in a week or two max.


Thanks 

I am assuming it would be good to first clear IELTS and then go for assessment. Does assessment have any kind of validity in terns of number of years?


----------



## kamy58

web_expert said:


> A quick question from candidates applying from India, for ACS assessment is the transcript required from the University or simply copy of degree and mark sheets will solve the purpose?
> Plus any idea how much time does it take for the assessment process to complete from the date of applying?


Marksheets are fine if they have clear mention of the subjects, Marks obtained, Maximum marks etc...


----------



## Itanium

August round invitations are going out. Just received my invite mail. 

SCO: 261111
Points: 65
EOI effective date: 14 June


----------



## lawtherd

*Got an invite*

Got invite submitted 23/05/2015 Systems Analyst with 65 point


----------



## kamy58

kamy58 said:


> Marksheets are fine if they have clear mention of the subjects, Marks obtained, Maximum marks etc...


Congratulations!


----------



## 2aussieR

Any 60 pointers got invitation?


----------



## kamy58

Anyone got invite for 2611 with 65 points and EOI date after 14 Jun?


----------



## aarvi08

Finally received my invite after 4 months ...

Submitted: 18th April 2015
Job Code: 261111


----------



## Gloria121

aarvi08 said:


> Finally received my invite after 4 months ...
> 
> Submitted: 18th April 2015
> Job Code: 261111


what is ur points mate


----------



## omarsh

Got my invitation today with 70 points for ICT business analysts


----------



## freestyler84

When had you sumbitted the EOI?



omarsh said:


> Got my invitation today with 70 points for ICT business analysts


----------



## omarsh

freestyler84 said:


> When had you sumbitted the EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my invitation today with 70 points for ICT business analysts
Click to expand...

Last week


----------



## aarvi08

Gloria121 said:


> what is ur points mate


65 points


----------



## grant512

Wow this is a good sign! Congratulation to all who got invites.. Any chance for 60 pointers, IELTS over all 7, May 6th, 2015 submitted? I am with agency NO access for the immi account. Need to wait for few more hours to get update from them...


----------



## raja1979

kamy58 said:


> Anyone got invite for 2611 with 65 points and EOI date after 14 Jun?


I have got invite today for the EOI submitted on 17/06/2015 with 65 points.


----------



## orangel123

*Invite!!!*

Hey, i got invite today!! 261111 ICT Business Analyst, 65 points, June 10


----------



## kamy58

raja1979 said:


> I have got invite today for the EOI submitted on 17/06/2015 with 65 points.


Wow, Congratulations! I am just 12 days away . Anybody After 17 June-65 point+2611


----------



## grant512

Any 60 pointers out there?


----------



## dingitstudent

grant512 said:


> Any 60 pointers out there?


Yes, I am 60 pointer

my EOI (261111 ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points on 31st of July, hope to get invite in late August round or first Sep round.

Is it possible?


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi Everyone,

Can those peoples hope having 55 points and 5 points looking for sponsorship from NSW for ICT Business Analyst?

Regards
Ajay


----------



## grant512

> Yes, I am 60 pointer
> 
> my EOI (261111 ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points on 31st of July, hope to get invite in late August round or first Sep round.
> 
> Is it possible?


impossible this July, Next Sept who knows... My EOI submitted May 6, 60pts.


----------



## GoAussie2016

dingitstudent said:


> Yes, I am 60 pointer my EOI (261111 ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points on 31st of July, hope to get invite in late August round or first Sep round. Is it possible?


There is only 1 round per month now; so no invitations in late August. September also looks impossible with 60 points as there is a lot of backlog for 261111. I'm only talking about 189 and not 190. 
Though senior members can advice more.


----------



## dingitstudent

GoAussie2016 said:


> There is only 1 round per month now; so no invitations in late August. September also looks impossible with 60 points as there is a lot of backlog for 261111. I'm only talking about 189 and not 190.
> Though senior members can advice more.


Thanks mate, sadly 60 pointers are waiting until forever....

3 or more months waiting time you rekon?


----------



## gd2015

dingitstudent said:


> Thanks mate, sadly 60 pointers are waiting until forever....
> 
> 3 or more months waiting time you rekon?


As per my analysis in the August round invitations to EOI's with 65+ points from 18th April till 17th June were sent(presumably). Going by the trend in the september round 65+ EOIs for next 2 months i.e roughly till 15-20 August should get invites. Hence backlog for 65 points would almost be cleared by then. 
From the October round, EOIs with 60 points should also be getting invites as per me.


----------



## andreyx108b

any chances for ICT BA with 55+5 MIN EILTS 7 (9.9.7.8) on NSW guys? Submitted on 01/08/2015.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello,

Congrats to all who received the invitation 

I submitted my EOI with 65 at 29/07/2015 but no invitation yet. May be in the next month.

ANZCO:- 261112(Systems Analyst)
EOI :- 65:-
Effect date:- 29/aug/2015

Anyone get invitation with the same info above.

thanks


----------



## aussiPassion

Hi everyone
I am also moving ahead for ACS for ICT Business Analyst, could you please share the R&R letter and reference letter which you submitted for ACS assessment, i need few samples with actual data for my reference


----------



## Aree

"Throwing my hat in the ring"

EOI submitted date 15th April 2015
Points : 60
Visa 189
Skill Code: 26111

No invitation yet. However hopes are high for September and or October given that this thread suggest two 65's got invited within the August round.


----------



## grant512

Hi guys, I have 60pts eoi submitted May 6.. My work experience will be 8 years in total this coming Oct 7,2015 will I get extra 5 pts for it?


----------



## kamy58

aussiPassion said:


> Hi everyone
> I am also moving ahead for ACS for ICT Business Analyst, could you please share the R&R letter and reference letter which you submitted for ACS assessment, i need few samples with actual data for my reference


There is a job description pdf on ACS website, go through tasks in that pdf and write your responsibilities. If you use someone else's letter(full or part), they will catch you and reject the application.


----------



## Ram Jaane

raja1979 said:


> I have got invite today for the EOI submitted on 17/06/2015 with 65 points.


Congratulations

Did you get invite against 189?


----------



## shreyashd

Hello all

I had certain queries.. whats the criteria for getting spouse points in terms of work experience ..does it need to be of a certain years etc.

Thanks


----------



## shreyashd

grant512 said:


> Hi guys, I have 60pts eoi submitted May 6.. My work experience will be 8 years in total this coming Oct 7,2015 will I get extra 5 pts for it?


Hi from what I understand .. your skill select account will automatically reflect the increase in points based on the dates provided by you..this is true for age as well as work ex


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
Since DIBP'w website is not updated, we can only guess the number of invites sent for ICT BA in the last 2 rounds. However the website does mention that the invitations would be sent on a pro-rata basis. 
Hence as per my understanding
Occupation Ceiling - 1536
Total number of rounds-12
Invitations per round = (1536/12)= 128
Invitations sent so far = 128*2 = 256

Is this a reasonable guess for the number of invitations sent or am I missing something.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Since DIBP'w website is not updated, we can only guess the number of invites sent for ICT BA in the last 2 rounds. However the website does mention that the invitations would be sent on a pro-rata basis.
> Hence as per my understanding
> Occupation Ceiling - 1536
> Total number of rounds-12
> Invitations per round = (1536/12)= 128
> Invitations sent so far = 128*2 = 256
> 
> Is this a reasonable guess for the number of invitations sent or am I missing something.


Maximum - yes. 

but... to be honest, looking at the data on the forum (although it represents only a fraction of applications) and having spoken with 2 immigration advisers - DIBP might actually have less candidates than the number available per month right now (backlog helps though)

Obviosuly this is an assumptation based on partial and not very reliable info, still i think there are some truth about it.


----------



## priyasengupta

grant512 said:


> Hi guys, I have 60pts eoi submitted May 6.. My work experience will be 8 years in total this coming Oct 7,2015 will I get extra 5 pts for it?


Hi Grant512, 

In this case, you need to re-apply with ACS so that the approval letter from ACS is reflecting 8 yrs of experience. 

As you are submitting the EOI to Immigration and ACS is the body who assesses your skills associated to ICT, unfortunately, you will have to seek approval from ACS again


----------



## basilmabraham

priyasengupta said:


> Hi Grant512,
> 
> In this case, you need to re-apply with ACS so that the approval letter from ACS is reflecting 8 yrs of experience.
> 
> As you are submitting the EOI to Immigration and ACS is the body who assesses your skills associated to ICT, unfortunately, you will have to seek approval from ACS again


Please recheck this with the experts. Your ACS assessment along with your latest payslip should give you the 5 extra points.


----------



## dsuramou84

Congratulations to all who have received a invite in Aug round !

I have a query, request an advice please. I see many of them who have received an invite are of ICT Business analyst. However do not see a ICT system analyst who has recieved an invite. What was the last date for a ICT system analyst who has received an invite.

My details as below:

ACS submitted : 8th June.
ACS assessment : 29th June ( Positive)
ICT System Analyst - 65 Points
(Age : 30 points, PTE : 10 points, Spouse skills: 5 Points, Engineering : 15 Points, Work experience : 5 points.)
EOI date Submitted: 29th June'15


Any chances of this getting picked in September round ?

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## grant512

> Please recheck this with the experts. Your ACS assessment along with your latest payslip should give you the 5 extra points.


So I will need to repeat the process? re-assess by ACS to justify my 8 years working experience? I thought I can simply add number of years in my EOI, I am with the agent so she is the one filling up the details for my EOI.


----------



## grant512

@dsuramou84

Can you share how did you get spouse skills? My wife is the main applicant, I am a Computer Science graduate, working as web design/ developer for 4 years now. Please share.


----------



## dsuramou84

grant512 said:


> @dsuramou84
> 
> Can you share how did you get spouse skills? My wife is the main applicant, I am a Computer Science graduate, working as web design/ developer for 4 years now. Please share.


Grant,

I am the primary applicant in my case ( System analyst). My spouse had a positive skill assessment from ACS ( Business Analyst) and met the requirements of the English test which fetched me additional 5 points. 

Regards


----------



## basilmabraham

grant512 said:


> So I will need to repeat the process? re-assess by ACS to justify my 8 years working experience? I thought I can simply add number of years in my EOI, I am with the agent so she is the one filling up the details for my EOI.


As long as your ACS is valid and you can prove that you are still employed in the last job mentioned in ACS assessment, I think you can claim points. In the EOI you can claim the extra points, and show your latest salary slip along with the ACS assessment as proof. Your agent should be able to guide you.
Experts please confirm.


----------



## 777k

Hi PEOPLE, 
The following r my E0I details ,
EOI Date-18-Mar-2015
Code-261112(Systems Analyst)
EOI Points-60

4.5 months gone after launch of my EOI, Now that the 3rd Aug 2015 invitation is over, We all are aware that 261112- 60 pointers where not invited in this second round for the FY2015-16. I could notice from this forum that very few systems analyst where invited that too who had 65+ EOI points. It was mentioned that 261112 invitation is under pro rata basis !!! So if every round 70&65 high pointers are only considered for invitation , then all 60 pointers may have tough time to receive the invites because as every month passes by, We may have more and more 65&70 pointers lodging the EOI. Do this means we do not have any other option other than increasing our EOI points i.e basically thru PTE or the partner skills ? 

Members can you pls put in your opinion regarding this and how can we overcome this hurdle
or do we opt for 190 visa rather than waiting for 189 without any timelines ?


----------



## shreyashd

dsuramou84 said:


> Grant,
> 
> I am the primary applicant in my case ( System analyst). My spouse had a positive skill assessment from ACS ( Business Analyst) and met the requirements of the English test which fetched me additional 5 points.
> 
> Regards


@dsurmou84...a quick help regarding spouse points..
is the criteria for IELTS 6 in all sections ?
For +ve skill assesment in a job code, is it ok to just show the qualification like for accountancy job code a B Com degree. If not, what is the criteria for showing work ex like x years in past y years etc. Thanks.


----------



## raja1979

Thank You! Yes, I got invite for 189 visa.


----------



## Aree

andreyx108b said:


> Maximum - yes.
> 
> but... to be honest, looking at the data on the forum (although it represents only a fraction of applications) and having spoken with 2 immigration advisers - DIBP might actually have less candidates than the number available per month right now (backlog helps though)
> 
> Obviosuly this is an assumptation based on partial and not very reliable info, still i think there are some truth about it.


I agree that the computation put forward seems solid. 
But I would like DIBP to update there statistics on the site so that a more informed position can be reached. 

All the best to the 60'ers of which I am a member and also to all applicants. 
Patience is seldom easy to practice but always easy to advise.


----------



## Aree

raja1979 said:


> Thank You! Yes, I got invite for 189 visa.


Raja1979 can you supply us with details around your application.
Points? 
Submission Date?


----------



## raja1979

I have submitted my EOI on 17/06/2015 with 65 points for ICT business analyst. I got invitation on 3rd August for 189 visa.


----------



## dsuramou84

Any 65 pointer system analyst who has received an invite in Aug round. The last one mentioned in the thread was of 23rd May'15. Any body who has received an invite after this date?


----------



## web_expert

Can anyone tell me the validity of ACS assessment?


----------



## GoAussie2016

web_expert said:


> Can anyone tell me the validity of ACS assessment?


2 years


----------



## web_expert

GoAussie2016 said:


> 2 years


Thanks mate  Is there a thread somewhere reg. job postings or update from people who have moved recently or in like last one or 2 years?


----------



## aarvi08

web_expert said:


> Thanks mate  Is there a thread somewhere reg. job postings or update from people who have moved recently or in like last one or 2 years?


It's 3 years.


----------



## sriindia

Hello everyone,

Skill select page has been upadated and you can view results of 6th July round.


----------



## vikaschandra

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
ANZSCO Code: 261111 – ICT Business Analyst 
ACS Skill Assesment Applied - 12 May 2015
ACS +Ve Result Received - 19th May 2015
IELTS: 27 Jun 2015 - Score R: 8, L: 8, W: 7.5, S: 7.5 Overall Band Score : 8 
EOI: Submitted on 21st July 2015 with (60 points)

Any advise from experts if I can expect invite in September 2015 Round?

Thank you everyone for sharing information.


----------



## dsuramou84

sriindia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Skill select page has been upadated and you can view results of 6th July round.


Ah! finally the page is updated

Regards


----------



## dsuramou84

vikaschandra said:


> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 – ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Skill Assesment Applied - 12 May 2015
> ACS +Ve Result Received - 19th May 2015
> IELTS: 27 Jun 2015 - Score R: 8, L: 8, W: 7.5, S: 7.5 Overall Band Score : 8
> EOI: Submitted on 21st July 2015 with (60 points)
> 
> Any advise from experts if I can expect invite in September 2015 Round?
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing information.


Hi,

Due to the high numbers of EOIs received the invitations are issued on a pro rata basis for ICT System & Business analyst. 

Basis the update from the members on this forum 65 points backlog has been cleared till 17th June'15. 

Hopefully once this backlog is cleared 60 points would also be cleared.

Lets hope for the best in the Sep round which is on 7th.

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

dsuramou84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Due to the high numbers of EOIs received the invitations are issued on a pro rata basis for ICT System & Business analyst.
> 
> Basis the update from the members on this forum 65 points backlog has been cleared till 17th June'15.
> 
> Hopefully once this backlog is cleared 60 points would also be cleared.
> 
> Lets hope for the best in the Sep round which is on 7th.
> 
> Regards


Thank You dsuramou84 for the advise. Will wait for the sept 2015 round. Meanwhile will try With Ielts to increase the points.


----------



## wiqhussain

vikaschandra said:


> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 – ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Skill Assesment Applied - 12 May 2015
> ACS +Ve Result Received - 19th May 2015
> IELTS: 27 Jun 2015 - Score R: 8, L: 8, W: 7.5, S: 7.5 Overall Band Score : 8
> EOI: Submitted on 21st July 2015 with (60 points)
> 
> Any advise from experts if I can expect invite in September 2015 Round?
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing information.


October / November, according to observed trend in this forum and latest updates by skillSelect.


----------



## dsuramou84

vikaschandra said:


> Thank You dsuramou84 for the advise. Will wait for the sept 2015 round. Meanwhile will try With Ielts to increase the points.


You can also try PTE- Academic

Regards


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Since DIBP'w website is not updated, we can only guess the number of invites sent for ICT BA in the last 2 rounds. However the website does mention that the invitations would be sent on a pro-rata basis.
> Hence as per my understanding
> Occupation Ceiling - 1536
> Total number of rounds-12
> Invitations per round = (1536/12)= 128
> Invitations sent so far = 128*2 = 256
> 
> Is this a reasonable guess for the number of invitations sent or am I missing something.


No of invitations updated and they match my calculation. 128 invitations were sent for July round.


----------



## mansikhanna83

gd2015 said:


> No of invitations updated and they match my calculation. 128 invitations were sent for July round.


Adding to Above 
By August'2015 256 invitation have been sent and the backlog till 17 June has been cleared
So by my analysis in September round they will pick for another two months which will be from 18th June till 18 August 65+ pointers and in 5th October round they will clear 65+ till 4th october and will start picking 60 pointers from feb onwards.
So for 60 pointers as per the current trend things will start moving from Oct Onwards.


----------



## vikaschandra

wiqhussain said:


> October / November, according to observed trend in this forum and latest updates by skillSelect.



Thank you Wiqhussain. Let us hope for the best. Seeing your signature timeline seems you are on the same boat as myself


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Adding to Above
> By August'2015 256 invitation have been sent and the backlog till 17 June has been cleared
> So by my analysis in September round they will pick for another two months which will be from 18th June till 18 August 65+ pointers and in 5th October round they will clear 65+ till 4th october and will start picking 60 pointers from feb onwards.
> So for 60 pointers as per the current trend things will start moving from Oct Onwards.


informative. Thanks Mansi. but it is pro rated what happens if more and more of applications are loged with 65 and 70 points? does that mean 60 pointers will be left out since the priority would always go to them is it not the case?


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> informative. Thanks Mansi. but it is pro rated what happens if more and more of applications are loged with 65 and 70 points? does that mean 60 pointers will be left out since the priority would always go to them is it not the case?


Yes thats there but 128 applications every month and all of them to be 65+ pointers is not really practical to say. Majority can be, but definetley few of the 60 pointers should be picked


----------



## shreyashd

Hi can anybody help me with whats the criteria for claiming partner points

if my spouse has done b com can she get a skill assesment done as an accountant or needs to show work ex as well

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Yes thats there but 128 applications every month and all of them to be 65+ pointers is not really practical to say. Majority can be, but definetley few of the 60 pointers should be picked


Indeed you are right cant have all 128 having 65+ 

Looking forward for next invitation round (Sept 2015, October 2015) :fingerscrossed:

Thank you Mansi for sharing information.


----------



## kamy58

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed you are right cant have all 128 having 65+
> 
> Looking forward for next invitation round (Sept 2015, October 2015) :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you Mansi for sharing information.



Guys- if we look at the numbers 256 invited(having 65+) till 3rd August were a backlog of four month(Mid Feb to Mid Jun), which means 64 are coming into pool with 65 or higher months each month.September will clear all the backlog of 65 pointers,so starting October, atleast 50% of invites would start going to 60 pointers


----------



## aussiPassion

kamy58 said:


> There is a job description pdf on ACS website, go through tasks in that pdf and write your responsibilities. If you use someone else's letter(full or part), they will catch you and reject the application.


Ok i have gone through job description already. But i need some samples for my reference..can anyone share..you can send me a PM


----------



## aarvi08

Hi Everyone,

As per the 6th July data posted on the DIBP WEBSITE: 6th July rounds invited ICT Business Analyst people with Visa date of effect as 15th April 2015 (which is your EOI Submission date). Considering there were no invites sent after Feb 2015 because quota was exhausted I am assuming 6th July invitation recipients are the first ones in the line for being considered for Visa Grant. 

With simple mathematics, we arrive at 120+ invitations to be sent each month for ICT 2611 profiles. Considering 128 people who have got invites on 6th July are ahead of the 3rd August people, none of them has shared their success story of grant which means it will easily take 50 days even for a direct grant. 

Has Anyone in the group, who got invited on 6th July, been allocated a CO or given direct grant ?


----------



## vikaschandra

kamy58 said:


> Guys- if we look at the numbers 256 invited(having 65+) till 3rd August were a backlog of four month(Mid Feb to Mid Jun), which means 64 are coming into pool with 65 or higher months each month.September will clear all the backlog of 65 pointers,so starting October, atleast 50% of invites would start going to 60 pointers


Thanks Kamy58. Hopefully what you mentioned goes that way and oftober onwards we 60 pointers can hope for some good news.


----------



## Gloria121

Hi all,

Sadly only can get 60 by the end of August with 2611, any hope this year?

Thanks ;(


----------



## omarsh

Guys please go for PTE Academic instead of IELTS, if you are more comfortable writing on a keyboard instead of of pen and paper then thats it, the day i sat my PTE i thought it was difficult but after the exam i realized that the computer scoring is way much better than a biased human being!


----------



## dsuramou84

Aug 3rd 2015 round results are updated on the website.

backlog for the 65 pointers for ICT Business & System Analysts cleared till 23rd June 2015.

Regards


----------



## sriindia

Hello everyone, 

August 3rd results have been updates. Eoi submitted till 23rd June with 65 points for 2611xx have received invitations. Is there any chance for me ( eoi 14th feb, 2015 ) to recieve invitation in the coming sep round.


----------



## vikaschandra

sriindia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> August 3rd results have been updates. Eoi submitted till 23rd June with 65 points for 2611xx have received invitations. Is there any chance for me ( eoi 14th feb, 2015 ) to recieve invitation in the coming sep round.


What how many points have you lodged yur EOI?


----------



## wiqhussain

sriindia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> August 3rd results have been updates. Eoi submitted till 23rd June with 65 points for 2611xx have received invitations. Is there any chance for me ( eoi 14th feb, 2015 ) to recieve invitation in the coming sep round.


Probably yes, wish you a good luck for next round.


----------



## sriindia

vikaschandra said:


> What how many points have you lodged yur EOI?


Hi,

With 60 points on 14th feb,2015( 261112)


----------



## dsuramou84

sriindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 60 points on 14th feb,2015( 261112)


With the 65 pointers quota cleared till June 23rd and in the Sept round its expected to be cleared for July and Aug.

The 60 pointers have been invited till 8th Feb 2015. So as soon as the backlog for 65 is cleared you should be getting your invite. 

Lets hope for the best !

Regards


----------



## dheeraj81

*Questions*

Hello, i have submitted my EOI on 7 July 2015, 2611(System Analyst) with 60 points, is it true that i will not be able to get invitation before December round..

Senior members, based on your experience 
1) when will NSW will start sending 190 invitations?
2) what is the approx. ratio of >65 pointers to 60 pointers people filing EOI. Knowing this can help us to forecast things, We know that in last round 69 Days backlog of >65 pointers are cleared. So 128 people with >65 pointers filed EOI in 69 Days.

This can help others as well. i assume the ratio to be 33:66. Going by this ratio every month around 40 Days of 60 Pointers will be cleared.


----------



## blackzero

Hi Dheeraj,

My questions are same as yours but need to ask you data source of your point 2. Will appreciate your kind reply.


----------



## dheeraj81

My Point 2 is based on - 
1) > 65 Pointers - if you look at the last 2 invitation round. you can get that 67(Difference between VISA Date of Effect between 28 Feb 14 and 6 July 15 invitation) & 69 days (Difference between VISA Date of Effect between 6 July 14 and 3 Aug 15 invitation) of >65 pointers are cleared in two rounds respectively.. 
which also shows that 256 people with > 65 Points have filed EOI in 67+69 Days from 8 feb 15 to 23 June 15.


----------



## vikaschandra

sriindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 60 points on 14th feb,2015( 261112)


Considering the senior members calculations presumably 60 pointers might get invited September onwards. Lets keep our Fingers crossed


----------



## sriindia

vikaschandra said:


> Considering the senior members calculations presumably 60 pointers might get invited September onwards. Lets keep our Fingers crossed


Thanks to all for your replies,

Hoping for the best and hate waiting for a very long time.


----------



## ankg

Hi Guys,
My Date of Effect for EOI is : 19th June 2015, under System Analyst. Opinion in getting invitation in September round ?
for category 189. My total points are 60.
For Regional Sponsored: Points are 70.

Thank you 
Ankg


----------



## kamy58

sriindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 60 points on 14th feb,2015( 261112)


Please go through my post for calculation, 60 pointers are expected to start getting invitations from October onwards only.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-2215.html#post7912793


----------



## dheeraj81

Hello Members,

i have got my Passport Reissued with my current address and spouse name, now i want to update this information on skillselect but could not locate where to update. Please help?


----------



## kamy58

dheeraj81 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> i have got my Passport Reissued with my current address and spouse name, now i want to update this information on skillselect but could not locate where to update. Please help?


You don't provide passport details in skillselect.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I have submitted my EOI today. Below are my details
Date - 15/08/2015
Points - 65
Occupation Code - 261111 ICT Business Analyst 

Fingers crossed on invitation in the September round.


----------



## Aree

General statistics.

DIBP has release their numbers for invites issued thus far.
For 2611 a total of 256 invitations have been issue over the period July 2015 - August 2015. This gives an average of 128 (8.333%) invitation per month for 12 months resulting in a total invitations of 1536, the remaining available invitations are 1280 (83.333%).

The information shows that priority has been given to points on and above 65 for both periods. This means that the 60's should see invitations from September 2015 and onwards. For those 60's (of which I am a member) we can only hope that that statistics hold true. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## athar.dcsian

Aree said:


> General statistics.
> 
> DIBP has release their numbers for invites issued thus far.
> For 2611 a total of 256 invitations have been issue over the period July 2015 - August 2015. This gives an average of 128 (8.333%) invitation per month for 12 months resulting in a total invitations of 1536, the remaining available invitations are 1280 (83.333%).
> 
> The information shows that priority has been given to points on and above 65 for both periods. This means that the 60's should see invitations from September 2015 and onwards. For those 60's (of which I am a member) we can only hope that that statistics hold true.
> 
> Best of luck to all.


What's your EOI Date of Effect?


----------



## Aree

*Eoi effective date*



athar.dcsian said:


> What's your EOI Date of Effect?


EOI effective date: 15th May 2015 @ 60 points.
189 Visa


----------



## athar.dcsian

Aree said:


> EOI effective date: 15th May 2015 @ 60 points.
> 189 Visa


Mine is 9th May with 60 points. I am also holding visa 190 (NSW) invitation which is going to expire on 4th September. I'm confused should I submit the application OR wait for 189?

What's your calculation for 189 for 9th May application?


----------



## Aree

athar.dcsian said:


> Mine is 9th May with 60 points. I am also holding visa 190 (NSW) invitation which is going to expire on 4th September. I'm confused should I submit the application OR wait for 189?
> 
> What's your calculation for 189 for 9th May application?


Well both you, a couple other persons and myself are awaiting the September 7th round. I am not as confident on receiving an invite on that round. I am more confident in the October 5th round. 

You can weight the gain / loss of process the 190. 
1. You will get to enter the job market and being to gain local experience.
2. You can have more than one application ongoing under two separate EOI numbers. If however the 190 and the 189 are under the same EOI then submitting the 190 with pause the 189 submission.

The best advise I would give is process the 190 as the 189 is still an uncertainty. 
"Pick the low hanging fruit, despite how lovely the higher ones might seem they are just 'positional goods' there to shift your attention" 

In my case I am using the time to build my finances as I am presently employ in my country of residence. This might not be the case for all persons so your decision needs to suit your context. 

Question?
Why are you holding on process the 190 invitation? Personal reasons or just unsure?


----------



## Rhino12

*ICT Systems Analyst*

Hi There,

I am new to this forum. I have also submitted my EOI for ICT Systems Analyst ( 65 points) on 29/07/2015 and I also submitted for NSW 190 on 5/08/2015. 

Waiting patiently for the 189 invitation round. Has anyone received and invitation for 190 who applied after 1 August 2015? I applied with 0 points for experience but have 8.5 IETLS score and 70 points in total.

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Aree

Rhino12 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have also submitted my EOI for ICT Systems Analyst ( 65 points) on 29/07/2015 and I also submitted for NSW 190 on 5/08/2015.
> 
> Waiting patiently for the 189 invitation round. Has anyone received and invitation for 190 who applied after 1 August 2015? I applied with 0 points for experience but have 8.5 IETLS score and 70 points in total.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you


It is highly likely that you will see an invite for the 189 in either September or October 2015. Your points score is high and within the consideration bracket.

Best of luck man.


----------



## gd2015

Going my the trends EOI with 65 points for almost 2 months have been invited in each round. As per the update on the forum the last EOI which received invite in August round was filed on 17th June. 
I suppose EOI's till 18-20 August with 65 points might get invited in the upcoming September round. 
I have filed my EOI with 65 points on 15th August hence trying to be optimistic . I am quite sure that my EOI would be a borderline case.


----------



## dsuramou84

gd2015 said:


> Going my the trends EOI with 65 points for almost 2 months have been invited in each round. As per the update on the forum the last EOI which received invite in August round was filed on 17th June.
> I suppose EOI's till 18-20 August with 65 points might get invited in the upcoming September round.
> I have filed my EOI with 65 points on 15th August hence trying to be optimistic . I am quite sure that my EOI would be a borderline case.


The backlog was 65 points was cleared till 23rd June as per the update on the Immi website.

Regards,


----------



## gd2015

dsuramou84 said:


> The backlog was 65 points was cleared till 23rd June as per the update on the Immi website.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the information. I just checked it.
Its good news and it brightens my chances of invite in the next round.


----------



## athar.dcsian

Aree said:


> Well both you, a couple other persons and myself are awaiting the September 7th round. I am not as confident on receiving an invite on that round. I am more confident in the October 5th round.
> 
> You can weight the gain / loss of process the 190.
> 1. You will get to enter the job market and being to gain local experience.
> 2. You can have more than one application ongoing under two separate EOI numbers. If however the 190 and the 189 are under the same EOI then submitting the 190 with pause the 189 submission.
> 
> The best advise I would give is process the 190 as the 189 is still an uncertainty.
> "Pick the low hanging fruit, despite how lovely the higher ones might seem they are just 'positional goods' there to shift your attention"
> 
> In my case I am using the time to build my finances as I am presently employ in my country of residence. This might not be the case for all persons so your decision needs to suit your context.
> 
> Question?
> Why are you holding on process the 190 invitation? Personal reasons or just unsure?


No such personal reasons. It's just that confusion to loose 190 even if I couldn't get 189.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Marigold2015

gd2015 said:


> Thanks for the information. I just checked it.
> Its good news and it brightens my chances of invite in the next round.



Hi gd2015


I just submitted my EOI with 65 Points today under ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
We are pretty much in the same situation. I'm already put my foot in the border line according to your analysis. 

This means that we are in the queue of people with 65+ from 24 June till today for Sep round invite?

Do you think there's any chance that we would get the next round invite (7th Sep) while there's only 128 invite?

Otherwise...what about Oct round? My visa is expiring 16 Nov 2015. Hopefully I got the invite before then...don't want to lose my full-time job here


----------



## Rhino12

Keep in mind though, that for the 261111/2 many applicants (myself included) applied in July in the new year. There may therefore be more applicants in July with 65 points. On the other hand... we have no idea what the stats look like and its better to be optimistic. All we can do is wait patiently.


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi gd2015
> 
> 
> I just submitted my EOI with 65 Points today under ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> We are pretty much in the same situation. I'm already put my foot in the border line according to your analysis.
> 
> This means that we are in the queue of people with 65+ from 24 June till today for Sep round invite?
> 
> Do you think there's any chance that we would get the next round invite (7th Sep) while there's only 128 invite?
> 
> Otherwise...what about Oct round? My visa is expiring 16 Nov 2015. Hopefully I got the invite before then...don't want to lose my full-time job here


Hi Marigold.
Yes, we are in almost the same situation. Well there will be 128 invites in every round, but in the last 2 invitation rounds almost 4 months of backlog has been cleared for 65+ pointers.
Going by this if another 2 months of 65+ pointers are invited then EOI's till 20-25th August might get invited.
If not by september you ( and probably me) would definitely get invited in the October round.


----------



## gd2015

Rhino12 said:


> Keep in mind though, that for the 261111/2 many applicants (myself included) applied in July in the new year. There may therefore be more applicants in July with 65 points. On the other hand... we have no idea what the stats look like and its better to be optimistic. All we can do is wait patiently.


Yes, that's true. There would be greater number of applications in July,August than the previous months.
Let just hope for the best.
When did you file your EOI?


----------



## raghum4u

Hi All, 

Joining the team of ICT. 

I have submitted my EOI yesterday 19th of August with 65 points for ICT business analyst - 261111. Fingers crossed...!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Yes, that's true. There would be greater number of applications in July,August than the previous months.
> Let just hope for the best.
> When did you file your EOI?


Hi can see that the number of 65 pointers are increasing which might be bad news for us with 60 points even if we have lodged our eoi earlier in stage :-( waiting period would be extended

Yet would like to extend my best wishes to everyone awaiting the invites. Hope all of us get through in coming rounds. 

Counting days.


----------



## vikaschandra

Your experience starts for points purpose starts from May 2009 which makes it approximately 6 years and draws 10 points.

You need to take PTE Academic[/QUOTE

Hi Kamy58,

Seek your help. My experience claimed gave me 10 points as it was less than 8 year while lodging the EOI but as of today as per my calculation it has crossed 8 years which means the eoi points should have automatically changed to 65 giving me 5 additional points but when checked with my consultant they advised I am still 2 months short of crossing 8 years. Can you please advise considering the below dates which were claimed as experience. I have excluded the duration that was not assesed as related to job by ACS (from 1/07/2005 to 31/07/2007 entered on eoi but not relevant to nominated occupation as per acs hence not claimed) dates in DD/MM/YYYY
First Job
From:1/08/2007 to 31/10/2008 
Second: 
From: 03/12/2008 to 09/08/2011
Third (current)
From :14/08/2011 and continuing
Please advise


----------



## Marigold2015

raghum4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joining the team of ICT.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI yesterday 19th of August with 65 points for ICT business analyst - 261111. Fingers crossed...!!!


Hi Rughum4u

We submitted EOI on the same date and same points! 65 pts on 19/8.
Good luck for both of us that we will get the invite this Sep round


----------



## vikaschandra

kamy58 said:


> You don't provide passport details in skillselect.



Hi Kamy58,

Seek your help. My experience claimed gave me 10 points as it was less than 8 year while lodging the EOI but as of today as per my calculation it has crossed 8 years which means the eoi points should have automatically changed to 65 giving me 5 additional points but when checked with my consultant they advised I am still 2 months short of crossing 8 years. Can you please advise considering the below dates which were claimed as experience. I have excluded the duration that was not assesed as related to job by ACS (from 1/07/2005 to 31/07/2007 entered on eoi but not relevant to nominated occupation as per acs hence not claimed) dates in DD/MM/YYYY
First Job
From:1/08/2007 to 31/10/2008 
Second: 
From: 03/12/2008 to 09/08/2011
Third (current)
From :14/08/2011 and continuing
Please advise


----------



## kamy58

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Kamy58,
> 
> Seek your help. My experience claimed gave me 10 points as it was less than 8 year while lodging the EOI but as of today as per my calculation it has crossed 8 years which means the eoi points should have automatically changed to 65 giving me 5 additional points but when checked with my consultant they advised I am still 2 months short of crossing 8 years. Can you please advise considering the below dates which were claimed as experience. I have excluded the duration that was not assesed as related to job by ACS (from 1/07/2005 to 31/07/2007 entered on eoi but not relevant to nominated occupation as per acs hence not claimed) dates in DD/MM/YYYY
> First Job
> From:1/08/2007 to 31/10/2008
> Second:
> From: 03/12/2008 to 09/08/2011
> Third (current)
> From :14/08/2011 and continuing
> Please advise


Whatever dates you put, EOI calculates experience on those dates. So don't worry about that but make sure dates are entered as per your documents. 
Seems like you are loosing a month because your second job ends on 9th Aug which is not giving you credit for full month of August in Second job.
Also, as far as I know for your current job you would be credited the month at the end of this month.
Moreover, there is nothing you can do or even want to do here because this is auto-calculated by system. So, just provide the right information and system would do that for you.


----------



## vikaschandra

kamy58 said:


> Whatever dates you put, EOI calculates experience on those dates. So don't worry about that but make sure dates are entered as per your documents.
> Seems like you are loosing a month because your second job ends on 9th Aug which is not giving you credit for full month of August in Second job.
> Also, as far as I know for your current job you would be credited the month at the end of this month.
> Moreover, there is nothing you can do or even want to do here because this is auto-calculated by system. So, just provide the right information and system would do that for you.


Thank you Kamy58 for the advise. Hoping the duration of my employment crosses 8 years by the end of this month or latest by September and it would auto calculate on the Skill Select. Looking forward to being updated with 65 points for Oct Round. Thank you once again. 

Regards,


----------



## sumanth1627

Can anyone tell the situation of 60 pointers for 261111? 
I mean the waiting time ? any predictions??? any hopes ??? 

Thanks in advance guys !!


----------



## Beax

*Spreadsheet tracker*

Hi there, 
Could someone please send me the link to the spread sheet tracker for the ICT BA 189 visa please? I can't find it anymore 
Thanks!!


----------



## MM1108

vikaschandra said:


> Thank you Kamy58 for the advise. Hoping the duration of my employment crosses 8 years by the end of this month or latest by September and it would auto calculate on the Skill Select. Looking forward to being updated with 65 points for Oct Round. Thank you once again.
> 
> Regards,


Vikas,

Its totally depend upon point calculation system. I was also in similar situation and system has not increased by point as well. Don't what logic is there in their point calculation but definitely not in our hands.

I even tried many PnC combinations by changing dates but points were not changed. So please wait...


----------



## MM1108

Beax said:


> Hi there,
> Could someone please send me the link to the spread sheet tracker for the ICT BA 189 visa please? I can't find it anymore
> Thanks!!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## vikaschandra

MM1108 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> Its totally depend upon point calculation system. I was also in similar situation and system has not increased by point as well. Don't what logic is there in their point calculation but definitely not in our hands.
> 
> I even tried many PnC combinations by changing dates but points were not changed. So please wait...


Thank you MM1108,

I can understand that nothing is in our hands and best thing is to have patience and wait. Just hoping all will go well. 😊


----------



## basilmabraham

An hour ago I got invitiation under sub class 190 for NSW. I had already applied under 189 on Friday, so have to let this pass. 
I hope 189 is better than 190 as there is freedom of employment across the country. May not be important for me as I plan to be in Sydney anyway. 
Updating the thread to let others awaiting invitation know that NSW sponsorships are active again. 

All the best.


----------



## grant512

hi great news. may we know your points and eoi date of submission?


----------



## basilmabraham

Please check my signature.


----------



## grant512

sorry Iwas using mobile version. will check on it


----------



## amar_klanti

basilmabraham said:


> An hour ago I got invitiation under sub class 190 for NSW. I had already applied under 189 on Friday, so have to let this pass.
> I hope 189 is better than 190 as there is freedom of employment across the country. May not be important for me as I plan to be in Sydney anyway.
> Updating the thread to let others awaiting invitation know that NSW sponsorships are active again.
> 
> All the best.


That great news. I have submitted my EOI at 23/07/2015 with 70 points but no invitation yet.


----------



## jdesai

basilmabraham said:


> An hour ago I got invitiation under sub class 190 for NSW. I had already applied under 189 on Friday, so have to let this pass.
> I hope 189 is better than 190 as there is freedom of employment across the country. May not be important for me as I plan to be in Sydney anyway.
> Updating the thread to let others awaiting invitation know that NSW sponsorships are active again.
> 
> All the best.


Did you submit two different EOI or the same EOI for 19 and 190.????


----------



## dheeraj81

Hi Basilmabraham, from which email id you got the invitation?


----------



## sumanth1627

basilmabraham said:


> An hour ago I got invitiation under sub class 190 for NSW. I had already applied under 189 on Friday, so have to let this pass.
> I hope 189 is better than 190 as there is freedom of employment across the country. May not be important for me as I plan to be in Sydney anyway.
> Updating the thread to let others awaiting invitation know that NSW sponsorships are active again.
> 
> All the best.


Sorry mate can you jus clarify my doubt. 
Did *u* get invitation for nomination? (which you usually get when *u* choose 190 for NSW ) or
Did *u* get invitation for your EOI under subclass 190? (Which *u* get when you have your nomination approved)

*Please don't use text-speak, see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## BTNIFTY

Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday. Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.


----------



## amar_klanti

BTNIFTY said:


> Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday. Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.


hello BTNIFTY,

Congratulation!!!!

did you apply from onshore? NSW approved the nomination so fast within 6 days.


----------



## basilmabraham

There seem to be some confusion about my previous post. Sorry for the confusion. Let me try and clarify.

On Friday (28Aug15), I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. I guess this is the first step in the state sponsored visa category. I got this based on EOI submitted for 190 on 27Jul15 with 75 points. 

I will however pass this as I had already got invitation for 189 on 03Aug15 and have applied for the visa on 26Aug15 based on another EOI lodged for 189 with 70 points.

I cannot write the email here as it is against the forum rules. It came from the department of industry (trades) digital services account.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## BTNIFTY

amar_klanti said:


> hello BTNIFTY,
> 
> Congratulation!!!!
> 
> did you apply from onshore? NSW approved the nomination so fast within 6 days.


No, I applied from India. NSW gave a lot of invitations during the last fortnight of June. I am guessing they had lot of outstanding quota to complete before year end in June.


----------



## swak_2411

*Hello*



basilmabraham said:


> There seem to be some confusion about my previous post. Sorry for the confusion. Let me try and clarify.
> 
> On Friday (28Aug15), I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. I guess this is the first step in the state sponsored visa category. I got this based on EOI submitted for 190 on 27Jul15 with 75 points.
> 
> I will however pass this as I had already got invitation for 189 on 03Aug15 and have applied for the visa on 26Aug15 based on another EOI lodged for 189 with 70 points.
> 
> I cannot write the email here as it is against the forum rules. It came from the department of industry (trades) digital services account.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Hi Basilmabraham,

Glad to know that you have applied for ICT Business and System Analysts. I am also applying under the same. 

Can you please talk about your job profile and respective job scenario in Australia.
I am having 10 Years of experience in Analytics ( SAS , BIG Data , Modeling , R , Machine Learning). DO you have any idea about analytics market in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## swak_2411

*Hello*



BTNIFTY said:


> No, I applied from India. NSW gave a lot of invitations during the last fortnight of June. I am guessing they had lot of outstanding quota to complete before year end in June.


Hello BTNIFTY,

Glad to know that you have applied for ICT Business and System Analysts. I am also applying under the same. 

Can you please talk about your job profile and respective job scenario in Australia.
I am having 10 Years of experience in Analytics ( SAS , BIG Data , Modeling , R , Machine Learning). DO you have any idea about analytics market in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## manish3134

Hi All,

The website shows the invitation round for September took place on 7th. Does anyone over here got an invite or DIBP people are still to send invite for 7th September invitation round??

I have applied 189 under code 261111 on 17th July with 65 points. Any idea till when can I expect invite??


----------



## manish3134

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The website shows the invitation round for September took place on 7th. Does anyone over here got an invite or DIBP people are still to send invite for 7th September invitation round??
> 
> I have applied 189 under code 261111 on 17th July with 65 points. Any idea till when can I expect invite??


Please ignore this message. I thought its 9th today:confused2:


----------



## gd2015

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The website shows the invitation round for September took place on 7th. Does anyone over here got an invite or DIBP people are still to send invite for 7th September invitation round??
> 
> I have applied 189 under code 261111 on 17th July with 65 points. Any idea till when can I expect invite??


Since the next invitation round is on 7th September, the invitations would be sent on 7th september. Isn't it? 

You would definitely get an invite. I have applied on 15th August. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Marigold2015

All,

Getting very nervous! Waiting for the next Monday to come.
Jumping up and down now. Fingers crossed....


----------



## raghum4u

Marigold2015 said:


> All,
> 
> Getting very nervous! Waiting for the next Monday to come.
> Jumping up and down now. Fingers crossed....


Same here marigold.  Days seem to longer than never before... All the best everyone.


----------



## gd2015

raghum4u said:


> Same here marigold.  Days seem to longer than never before... All the best everyone.


Same with me guys. Its going to be a tensed weekend till sunday evening. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## basilmabraham

All the best people, you should get the invite mail anytime after 07:30pm on Sunday.


----------



## shanks957

basilmabraham said:


> All the best people, you should get the invite mail anytime after 07:30pm on Sunday.


Hi @Basilmabraham

Any reason you applied for 190 even though your score was above 60? I have a 65 so would applying for 190 help in any ways. My EOI submission was in Aug.


----------



## vikaschandra

manish3134 said:


> Please ignore this message. I thought its 9th today:confused2:


Hey Manish3134, your message gave me good laugh. With 65 points you should have been expecting invite on 7th. Best of luck you would probably get invite tomorrow evening.


----------



## basilmabraham

shanks957 said:


> Hi @Basilmabraham
> 
> Any reason you applied for 190 even though your score was above 60? I have a 65 so would applying for 190 help in any ways. My EOI submission was in Aug.


I had 70 points for 189 and was almost sure to be invited for the 3rd August round. Applied for 190 just to be doubly sure of getting an invite.


----------



## gd2015

3 more hours to go. Nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## grant512

What are the chances of 60 pointers tonight?


----------



## kamy58

grant512 said:


> What are the chances of 60 pointers tonight?


Will get to know in an hour


----------



## Gloria121

how is going guys!!!


----------



## dsuramou84

Gloria121 said:


> how is going guys!!!


Got the invite. 65 points EOI date: 3rd July.

Regards


----------



## gd2015

I didnt receive invite.
EOI submitted with 65 points on 15th August.


----------



## dsuramou84

dsuramou84 said:


> Got the invite. 65 points EOI date: 3rd July.
> 
> Regards


Did not receive an email though. Status changed on the EOI Page.

All the best for rest of the folks.

Regards


----------



## sriindia

dsuramou84 said:


> Did not receive an email though. Status changed on the EOI Page.
> 
> All the best for rest of the folks.
> 
> Regards


Hi All,

I was desperatly waiting for the invitation ( EOI submitted 14th feb 60 points)!!!!
No luck?!?!


----------



## PrettyWell123

Any 70pointers with 261111 got invited???


----------



## SeemaR

Hi did you apply in the 261111 category under 189 Sub Visa Class ?


----------



## PrettyWell123

SeemaR said:


> Hi did you apply in the 261111 category under 189 Sub Visa Class ?


Dont get what you said,,, can you specified??


----------



## grant512

> I was desperatly waiting for the invitation ( EOI submitted 14th feb 60 points)!!!!
> No luck?!?!


this is scaring me now...


----------



## SeemaR

grant512 said:


> this is scaring me now...



Hey SRIINDIA,

Did you apply for 189 Sub visa class under the 261111 category ?


----------



## gd2015

Anyone after 3rd July received invitation?
Cutoff for August round was 23rd June.
So its got to be around july end atleast this time. 
does anybody have any inputs?


----------



## amar_klanti

No invite for me.Guessing touch time for 2611
Points :- 65
DOE:- 27-july-25


----------



## sriindia

SeemaR said:


> Hey SRIINDIA,
> 
> Did you apply for 189 Sub visa class under the 261111 category ?


Hi,

Yes I did it with 189 with 261112 category


----------



## gd2015

amar_klanti said:


> No invite for me.Guessing touch time for 2611
> Points :- 65
> DOE:- 27-july-25


That's sad. I was expecting it to be cleared till August atleast.
seems there are a lot of applicants in July


----------



## Rhino12

I also don't have an invite have 65 points applied 29th July.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Anyone after 3rd July received invitation?
> Cutoff for August round was 23rd June.
> So its got to be around july end atleast this time.
> does anybody have any inputs?


Hi gd2015 I was anticipating a months backlog with 65 pointers will be cleared but this does not seem to be the case. Will have wait for the skill select web link to be updated with the results to know the cutoff date


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Hi gd2015 I was anticipating a months backlog with 65 pointers will be cleared but this does not seem to be the case. Will have wait for the skill select web link to be updated with the results to know the cutoff date


HI Vikaschandra

Yes, that's the only hope that we have now.
I am just hoping that atleast 1 month of EOI's with 65 points should have got invited i.e till 23-24th July atleast.
In the previous 2 rounds the invitations moved my almost 2 months each for 65 pointers but it seems there are many applicants in July.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> HI Vikaschandra
> 
> Yes, that's the only hope that we have now.
> I am just hoping that atleast 1 month of EOI's with 65 points should have got invited i.e till 23-24th July atleast.
> In the previous 2 rounds the invitations moved my almost 2 months each for 65 pointers but it seems there are many applicants in July.


Looking at the trend of invites being sent I should not even be having any hope until end of the year  by the end of this month probably my points would be auto updated to 65 considering the relevant years of experience would cross 8 year  and thereby I can hope for a positive result. 

Anyways congratulations to all who recieved their invites tonight.


----------



## onlyjoy

Guys...Guys. .
Any chance I can get an invite..I submitted EOI for 189 visa sub class on 31st March 2015 for 261111. Its a long long wait.
Plz let me know seniors.


----------



## vikaschandra

onlyjoy said:


> Guys...Guys. .
> Any chance I can get an invite..I submitted EOI for 189 visa sub class on 31st March 2015 for 261111. Its a long long wait.
> Plz let me know seniors.


Hi onlyjoy

With how many points did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## onlyjoy

Hi
I applied with 60 points.


----------



## gd2015

onlyjoy said:


> Hi
> I applied with 60 points.


Going by the current trends october looks difficult. But I am sure by Nov or latest by December you will definitely get invite. 
Even I am waiting. submitted application on 15th August with 65 points


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys are any among us (ICT BAs) who appied for NSW state nomination with 55+5 points IELTS 7 in period starting from Feb 2015 and still waiting?


----------



## vikaschandra

onlyjoy said:


> Hi
> I applied with 60 points.


As gd2015 mentioned it looks tougher than anticipated for the ICT BA's with 60 points to get invite any sooner. 

Well i can see from your time line that you have been granted through state nomination. Which state did you apply for? Are you letting it pass in hope of 189?

Best of luck mate. Hope the future rounds prove to be positive.


----------



## smartdevil

vikaschandra said:


> As gd2015 mentioned it looks tougher than anticipated for the ICT BA's with 60 points to get invite any sooner.
> 
> Well i can see from your time line that you have been granted through state nomination. Which state did you apply for? Are you letting it pass in hope of 189?
> 
> Best of luck mate. Hope the future rounds prove to be positive.


Hi Onlyjoy,

Same question here ... 
Which state did you apply for to get the invitation?

Thanks,
SD.


----------



## Marigold2015

Mates

Congrats to those that got the golden ticket!

For me it seems hopeless...I thought I got a chance this round but well....
Tough year for BA indeed!
I really want to see the skillselect update of when is the cutoff date. 

Just have to keep waiting for Oct round, hopefully I'll get the invitation :'(

I was certain if I'm not getting the invitation this Sep, then I'l' definitely get it in Oct..but now situation has changed.


----------



## grant512

Losing my hope now... NO info yet from my agent if invited or not. But I am preparing myself not to expect. Sad! been waiting since May 6 2015


----------



## Tired

*Eoi Managementaccountant*

EOI lodged with 70 points 06/09/2015 in the morning. No invitation ... so 70 points are also not enough?


----------



## sajjadh

I got an invite today. Since this is my first post, I can't have all the details in my signature but I am copying the relevant details below. I would really like to thank you guys who have been kind enough to share your status updates and guiding different individuals going out of your way. May God bless you!

ACS Apply: 29th Jan | ACS Results (+ve, 5 year experience): 20th Feb | IELTS: 9th May (L/R/S/W - 8.5/7.5/8/7 Overall 8) | EOI: 5th July | Invite: 7th Sep (Total Points: 65) | 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Losing my hope now... NO info yet from my agent if invited or not. But I am preparing myself not to expect. Sad! been waiting since May 6 2015


Hi grant512 @sajjadh got his invite applied with 65 points 5th July this means the backlog for higher pointers is still moving very slow. Not sure if oct round will be very fruitful for the 60 pointers. myself with 60 points eoi lodged 21st july should not be expecting the invite before end of the year. 

Keep faith things going to go our way as well.


----------



## grant512

@vika


> Hi grant512 @sajjadh got his invite applied with 65 points 5th July this means the backlog for higher pointers is still moving very slow. Not sure if oct round will be very fruitful for the 60 pointers. myself with 60 points eoi lodged 21st july should not be expecting the invite before end of the year.
> 
> Keep faith things going to go our way as well.


Yes you are right we need more patience now. Still waiting for NSW to give us the good news too.


----------



## vikaschandra

sajjadh said:


> I got an invite today. Since this is my first post, I can't have all the details in my signature but I am copying the relevant details below. I would really like to thank you guys who have been kind enough to share your status updates and guiding different individuals going out of your way. May God bless you!
> 
> ACS Apply: 29th Jan | ACS Results (+ve, 5 year experience): 20th Feb | IELTS: 9th May (L/R/S/W - 8.5/7.5/8/7 Overall 8) | EOI: 5th July | Invite: 7th Sep (Total Points: 65) | 261111 ICT Business Analyst


Hi sajjadh Congratulations and thanks for posting the details it has helped us analyse our situation. Best Wishes with further proceedings.


----------



## gd2015

I suppose we do not have many applicants for ICT BA. 
I am still hoping that DIBP would have sent invite till 20-25th July. It should be atleast a month of 65 pointers. I can't believe that cut off has moved by only 10 days. 
The update we have is EOI with 65 points on 27th July didnt receive invitation. Lets hope EOI's till atleast around 25th July received invitation.
Otherwise the situation is really really scary. Feeling really disappointed.


----------



## onlyjoy

I dont know what happened with the ICT BA group. I had filled eoi application for 189 on 31st March with 60 points.
How much backlog is there.
Its waiting and waiting since last 5 months.




gd2015 said:


> I suppose we do not have many applicants for ICT BA.
> I am still hoping that DIBP would have sent invite till 20-25th July. It should be atleast a month of 65 pointers. I can't believe that cut off has moved by only 10 days.
> The update we have is EOI with 65 points on 27th July didnt receive invitation. Lets hope EOI's till atleast around 25th July received invitation.
> Otherwise the situation is really really scary.


----------



## gd2015

onlyjoy said:


> I dont know what happened with the ICT BA group. I had filled eoi application for 189 on 31st March with 60 points.
> How much backlog is there.
> Its waiting and waiting since last 5 months.


I am sorry to say my friend but the wait is going to get longer. 
We need to wait for 2-3 days for data to be published on DIBP's website.
There is still backlog for 65 pointers it seems. However there must be a lot of applications in July and hence the backlog moved very slowly.
I think backlog for 65 pointers would be at best cleared by November. So you can hope for invite in December or January.
But this kind of slow movement of backlog was really unexpected.


----------



## kumar.shravan

Hi Guys , Just registered on this forum and wanted to know if the invites for 261111 is over for Sep 7th 2015 round of invitations.

Was hoping to get one , additional details below. Can someone throw some light pls ...

__________________
189 | ICT BA - 261111

11/07/2015 - PTE-A 82 | 20/07/2015 – ACS +ve . Submitted |02/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts. | XX/XX/2015 - Invite | XX/XX/2015 - App. Submitted |XX/XX/2015 – PCC XX/XX/2015 – Health | XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## grant512

Hi guys, I know someone who submit eoi feb 20 still no invites with 60 points. Sad day to 60 pointers like me. Waiting game will be longer. 



> Hi Guys , Just registered on this forum and wanted to know if the invites for 261111 is over for Sep 7th 2015 round of invitations.
> 
> Was hoping to get one , additional details below. Can someone throw some light pls ...


Yes invites for 189 is finish. Wait for October round.


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi guys,

I submitted EOI on 30th June, 60 points? Any idea how long it might take now? 4/5 months? or maybe more?


----------



## 777k

Hi Guys, Now v all know, 60 pointers especially Systems Analyst are not invited in the 7th Sep round.
So what should be our plan ahead for all of us ? do v wait and how many more rounds and is any one have some opinion or a valuable stats ? I had logged my EOI back in Mar2015 with 60 points for systems analyst. Can v wait for another 1 round or 2 rounds ? will that be enough or it is going to take more time ? or do we opt for 190 ? I think 261112 is eligible to apply for NSW & Victoria. Pls share your thoughts, Which route would b e better? Thank You.


----------



## virusrohan

Guys I am ICT business analyst with 65 pointer and eoi submitted on 29th July was very optimistic looking at August data that I will get an invite this month..however, I havent yet received an invite...hopefully by next round I should expect


----------



## gd2015

virusrohan said:


> Guys I am ICT business analyst with 65 pointer and eoi submitted on 29th July was very optimistic looking at August data that I will get an invite this month..however, I havent yet received an invite...hopefully by next round I should expect


Hi
Even I was very optimistic about my chances and I filed on 15th August with 65 points. So I can understand your situation. You would definitely get invite in October. After yesterday's round I am not sure if I will get invite even in October.
Its very surprising that so less backlog is cleared.
Lets wait for official data to get some clarity.


----------



## raghum4u

virusrohan said:


> Guys I am ICT business analyst with 65 pointer and eoi submitted on 29th July was very optimistic looking at August data that I will get an invite this month..however, I havent yet received an invite...hopefully by next round I should expect


Ya.. Rohan.. Your case was very close and narrow miss I believe. Suspecting cut-off might have been between 23rd to 26th July. Your seat is reserved for October round...  cheers


----------



## virusrohan

raghum4u said:


> Ya.. Rohan.. Your case was very close and narrow miss I believe. Suspecting cut-off might have been between 23rd to 26th July. Your seat is reserved for October round...  cheers


I hope so, coz after Oct round I will lose 5 marks coz of age....and will be down to 60points.....so Oct round is my last hope.


----------



## shanks957

Tired said:


> EOI lodged with 70 points 06/09/2015 in the morning. No invitation ... so 70 points are also not enough?


@Tired
Wait for the data to be published by the DIBP, I think you will get the invite in the next round. They have just finished 65 for applications till July23-26 (approx.)
At least you should be more comfortable than the 65 & 60 pointers


----------



## virusrohan

Am desperately waiting for data to be published by dipb..but I think its difficult to guess what will be the outcome of the next round because with PTE now the flow of proficient English have drastically improved...atleast am happy that people don't have to suffer Ielts.


----------



## gd2015

shanks957 said:


> @Tired
> Wait for the data to be published by the DIBP, I think you will get the invite in the next round. They have just finished 65 for applications till July23-26 (approx.)
> At least you should be more comfortable than the 65 & 60 pointers


I hope the guessing game turns out to be true and 65 pointers till July 20-25 are invited. That will cover 1 month of 65 pointers.
Otherwise the scene for BA's looks really scary. I am expecting invitation atleast in the October round.


----------



## rameezsh1

Hello Everyone,
Can anyone please help me to figure out what is the expected date for me to receive an invite?
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
PTE- A (Proficient)
ACS 1year Australian exp lodged - 14/08/2015
ACS +ve results received - 31/08/2015
EOI Submitted on 04/09/2015 with 65 points
Invite - ???

Thanks in advance.
Regards.


----------



## gd2015

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Can anyone please help me to figure out what is the expected date for me to receive an invite?
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> PTE- A (Proficient)
> ACS 1year Australian exp lodged - 14/08/2015
> ACS +ve results received - 31/08/2015
> EOI Submitted on 04/09/2015 with 65 points
> Invite - ???
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards.


Hi
Going by the current trends October round looks difficult for you. Or you might just make the cut. We need to wait for official data on DIBP website.
But you would definitely get invitation in November round if not in october.


----------



## rameezsh1

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Going by the current trends October round looks difficult for you. Or you might just make the cut. We need to wait for official data on DIBP website.
> But you would definitely get invitation in November round if not in october.


Thanks for your inputs @gd2015.
Usually how long does it take for DIBP site to be updated after each month's round? Any idea?


----------



## vikaschandra

kamy58 said:


> Whatever dates you put, EOI calculates experience on those dates. So don't worry about that but make sure dates are entered as per your documents.
> Seems like you are loosing a month because your second job ends on 9th Aug which is not giving you credit for full month of August in Second job.
> Also, as far as I know for your current job you would be credited the month at the end of this month.
> Moreover, there is nothing you can do or even want to do here because this is auto-calculated by system. So, just provide the right information and system would do that for you.


Dear kamy58,

My Consultant just updated me that my points have auto update from 60 to 65 on 3rd September 2015 (Experience crossed 8 years). 

I have a question that is bothering me now. On the EOI page the date submitted still shows 21/07/2015 whereas the Date of Effect has changed now to be 03/09/2015 00:02:57 does this mean my application has moved backwards in the queue?

Seek your advise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## gd2015

rameezsh1 said:


> Thanks for your inputs @gd2015.
> Usually how long does it take for DIBP site to be updated after each month's round? Any idea?


I am not sure about the dates but I read on the forum that by wednesday the details should be published. 
I suppose we need to wait for 1-2 more days.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Dear kamy58,
> 
> My Consultant just updated me that my points have auto update from 60 to 65 on 3rd September 2015 (Experience crossed 8 years).
> 
> I have a question that is bothering me now. On the EOI page the date submitted still shows 21/07/2015 whereas the Date of Effect has changed now to be 03/09/2015 00:02:57 does this mean my application has moved backwards in the queue?
> 
> Seek your advise. Thank you in advance.


Hi Vikaschandra

Its good news for you isn't it?  Even if your DOE has changed your points have increased. So infact you have moved ahead of all the 60 pointers. I suppose you should be happy about it and not worry about dates.
Now your EOI is 65 points with DOE of 3rd September.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Hi Vikaschandra
> 
> Its good news for you isn't it?  Even if your DOE has changed your points have increased. So infact you have moved ahead of all the 60 pointers. I suppose you should be happy about it and not worry about dates.
> Now your EOI is 65 points with DOE of 3rd September.


Hi gd2015 thank you for your quick response. Yes, I am happy with the increase in points and hope all goes well in future rounds. I would hope that the backlog for 65+ pointers get cleared soon in order for the 60 pointers to have their chance. Not because i have 65 points now but in general as i was with 60 points a day back and was hoping that invites start going out 60 pointers as well.


----------



## wiqhussain

Any unofficial cut off date for BA in Sept round?


----------



## grant512

> Hi gd2015 thank you for your quick response. Yes, I am happy with the increase in points and hope all goes well in future rounds. I would hope that the backlog for 65+ pointers get cleared soon in order for the 60 pointers to have their chance. Not because i have 65 points now but in general as i was with 60 points a day back and was hoping that invites start going out 60 pointers as well.


Hi there, my working experience this coming Oct 1 will be 8 years. Does this mean that my eoi will auto update?


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Hi there, my working experience this coming Oct 1 will be 8 years. Does this mean that my eoi will auto update?


hi grant512,

if you are claiming points (relevant work experience is due to be crossing 8 years on 1st Oct yes you shall be getting 5 additional points and it will be auto updated on the EOI. You can probably check in on 2nd Oct to see if their has been change. But their is a catch the EOI DOE will also change to be the date the points were updated cause that is what happened in my case. 

Earlier my DOE with 60 points was 21st July 2015 but after the auto update it has become 3rd Sept 2015.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Hi gd2015 thank you for your quick response. Yes, I am happy with the increase in points and hope all goes well in future rounds. I would hope that the backlog for 65+ pointers get cleared soon in order for the 60 pointers to have their chance. Not because i have 65 points now but in general as i was with 60 points a day back and was hoping that invites start going out 60 pointers as well.


Yes, Even I hope so. 60 pointers since February are waiting and this wait will continue for another 2 months it seems. 
Its really a long wait.
Even Software Engineers Category cleared a lot of backlog but ICT BA and Accountants are having a real tough time.


----------



## grant512

Hi guys can enlighten me about my EOI info,
*
Employment*
date from 01/10/2007
date to 06/05/2015

In coming Oct 1 2015 my working experience will be 8 years and will add additional 5pts. FYI still in the same company. 

Question.
- Some members said I will need to re-assessed by ACS? Is that true?
- Why did my agent put end date in "date to field" should have put blank instead?

Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Hi guys can enlighten me about my EOI info,
> *
> Employment*
> date from 01/10/2007
> date to 06/05/2015
> 
> In coming Oct 1 2015 my working experience will be 8 years and will add additional 5pts. FYI still in the same company.
> 
> Question.
> - Some members said I will need to re-assessed by ACS? Is that true?
> - Why did my agent put end date in "date to field" should have put blank instead?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi grant512

Please talk to your agent if the job is continuous the till date field should have been left blank. if they have put the end date then I presume the points will not be updated. 

the dates that you mentioned are these relevant to the nominated occupation as per ACS? 

you do not require to go for reassessment as my points increased and I have not gone for reassessment. 

Dear Seniors please correct me if I am wrong. @keeDA, @suku1809 and @Kamy58 can throw some light on this. Please help grant512 get clarified on his confusion.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

wiqhussain said:


> Any unofficial cut off date for BA in Sept round?


Hello, Have you cleared off IELTS with 7 in each section viz., R/S/W/L.


Otherwise you are not meeting the criteria though you have got more than 60 points overall.


Regards,


----------



## grant512

> Hi grant512
> 
> Please talk to your agent if the job is continuous the till date field should have been left blank. if they have put the end date then I presume the points will not be updated.
> 
> the dates that you mentioned are these relevant to the nominated occupation as per ACS?
> 
> you do not require to go for reassessment as my points increased and I have not gone for reassessment.
> 
> Dear Seniors please correct me if I am wrong. @keeDA, @suku1809 and @Kamy58 can throw some light on this. Please help grant512 get clarified on his confusion.


Hi Vika, Yes, the dates are relevant to my nominated occupation.
I am not sure if I need to update eoi manually to adjust the dates. I will talk to my agent about it and share here as well. Thank you


----------



## sferns

Hi guys, I got an invite and am awaiting SS approval. My suggestion for the 55 and 60 pointers waiting for invite is to apply for State sponsorship and/or so some serious preparation for PTE for additional points. All the Best!


----------



## rahul1987

Hi All

Is there anyone who has applied under ict-business-system-analysts with 60pts and got an invite or with 65pts. I just want to know the date of effect. 

As we all know https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect is still not updated. Just trying to figure out the next step.

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
ACS +Ve Result Received - 12th Feb 2015
IELTS : Overall Band Score : 7 
EOI: Submitted on 12th Feb 2015 with (60 points)
Invite : XX/XX/2015


----------



## marlonz

rahul1987, I have been keep watching this thread today, that i found the latest guy who got invite submitted his EOI at 7/27/2015. I could not quote your message since i am new here. Hope it helps.


----------



## amar_klanti

marlonz said:


> rahul1987, I have been keep watching this thread today, that i found the latest guy who got invite submitted his EOI at 7/27/2015. I could not quote your message since i am new here. Hope it helps.


Hello marlonz,

can you share the link where you found the invitation against the DOE 27/July/2015. I am also waiting for invitation with 65 points and same date but no luck yet.

So far I confirm one 189 invitation with DOE 12th july against 2611


----------



## virusrohan

Hey guys I just did Google and found out that there were multiple PTE dates in July....as well as 1 batch of IELTS as welL..and no of invites to be issued too is very less, So hypothetically its difficult to predict. Just awaiting official numbers...last time it was updated on Wednesday...so was expecting it tody


----------



## gd2015

No update yet on DIBP website.  This wait is really killing me.
Dying to know till which date they have sent invitations in September round.


----------



## amar_klanti

gd2015 said:


> No update yet on DIBP website.  This wait is really killing me.
> Dying to know till which date they have sent invitations in September round.


Same here. Hope, update will available on next week Monday


----------



## gd2015

amar_klanti said:


> Same here. Hope, update will available on next week Monday


Hi
Just 1 clarification.
Your EOi Date of Effect is 27th July or 23rd July.
I read on the forum that you filed EOI on 27th July but your signature says 23rd July.


----------



## andreyx108b

Joining the thread, 65 points - Business Analyst - EOi date of effect 09/09/15.


----------



## wiqhussain

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hello, Have you cleared off IELTS with 7 in each section viz., R/S/W/L.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you are not meeting the criteria though you have got more than 60 points overall.
> 
> 
> Regards,


May I know how I am not meeting the criteria?


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi,

Have you received your invitation as of now. I have also applied for 189 subclass for 226111 - ICT Business Analyst with 65 points.


----------



## marlonz

wiqhussain said:


> May I know how I am not meeting the criteria?


wiqhussain i am in a same situation like you are right now. 60 points and IELTS 6 EOI date of effect 1st July. I dont believe in this reply. Cheer up. My time is up when next Feb comes so i am feeling even more anxiety than you, i guess. :confused2:

I applied NSW 190 i am not sure if i still get a chance to go but according to the forum threads talking. i feel really hopeless!


----------



## amar_klanti

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Just 1 clarification.
> Your EOi Date of Effect is 27th July or 23rd July.
> I read on the forum that you filed EOI on 27th July but your signature says 23rd July.


My 189 DOE is 27th July and my 190(NSW) is 23rd July. Updating my Signature . thanks


----------



## BTNIFTY

swak_2411 said:


> Hello BTNIFTY,
> 
> Glad to know that you have applied for ICT Business and System Analysts. I am also applying under the same.
> 
> Can you please talk about your job profile and respective job scenario in Australia.
> I am having 10 Years of experience in Analytics ( SAS , BIG Data , Modeling , R , Machine Learning). DO you have any idea about analytics market in Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for delayed response. I don't have enough clue about the job market in Australia as of now. I am still in India, planning to go towards end of year.


----------



## wiqhussain

marlonz said:


> wiqhussain i am in a same situation like you are right now. 60 points and IELTS 6 EOI date of effect 1st July. I dont believe in this reply. Cheer up. My time is up when next Feb comes so i am feeling even more anxiety than you, i guess. :confused2:
> 
> I applied NSW 190 i am not sure if i still get a chance to go but according to the forum threads talking. i feel really hopeless!


lol :-D I think that guy took my case as 190 from all but NSW state. Anyways, did u applied on 189? It seems better to wait as 189 candidate instead of NSW.


----------



## marlonz

wiqhussain said:


> lol :-D I think that guy took my case as 190 from all but NSW state. Anyways, did u applied on 189? It seems better to wait as 189 candidate instead of NSW.


I applied 189 date of effect 1st July, mate. I feel I will not be that lucky to get on last round in Feb 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b

marlonz said:


> I applied 189 date of effect 1st July, mate. I feel I will not be that lucky to get on last round in Feb 2016.


Why the last round is in Feb?


----------



## wiqhussain

marlonz said:


> I applied 189 date of effect 1st July, mate. I feel I will not be that lucky to get on last round in Feb 2016.


Feb 2016, last round??? :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b

wiqhussain said:


> Feb 2016, last round??? :confused2:


Yeah, ict ba is pro rata and the last round is in June 2016, to be precise 6th of June. 

Or may be i dont know something?


----------



## arunomax

Guys,
I'm new here. What are the chances that People with 60 Points (EOI Submitted on 3-Jul) would get an Invite by Oct or Nov 2015?

189 IPR : 60 Points
03-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted 
ANZSCO Code: 2613


----------



## vikaschandra

arunkareer said:


> Guys,
> I'm new here. What are the chances that People with 60 Points (EOI Submitted on 3-Jul) would get an Invite by Oct or Nov 2015?
> 
> 189 IPR : 60 Points
> 03-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted
> ANZSCO Code: 2613


Hi Arunkareer it is getting difficult to predict at this time. Nothing with surety can be said now until we see the cutoff date on skill select website. 70 & 65 pointers from july and august would be taking most of the seats in October and November round. 

December might be the month for 60 pointers. Considering everyones situation and their need of invite i hope I am wrong and you get invite. 

Best Wishes for future rounds.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Arunkareer it is getting difficult to predict at this time. Nothing with surety can be said now until we see the cutoff date on skill select website. 70 & 65 pointers from july and august would be taking most of the seats in October and November round.
> 
> December might be the month for 60 pointers. Considering everyones situation and their need of invite i hope I am wrong and you get invite.
> 
> Best Wishes for future rounds.


I think with 60 points December and January look more likely, but we shall see the cut off dates on Monday, hopefully.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I think with 60 points December and January look more likely, but we shall see the cut off dates on Monday, hopefully.


Hi andrexy108b looking at the trend yes December onwards should bring positive results for the individuals with 60 points. 

Wondering why the cut off dates have not yet been announced


----------



## marlonz

andreyx108b said:


> Yeah, ict ba is pro rata and the last round is in June 2016, to be precise 6th of June.
> 
> Or may be i dont know something?


Feb is my last round. after Feb my points is -5 due to age


----------



## vikaschandra

marlonz said:


> Feb is my last round. after Feb my points is -5 due to age


Hi marlonz do not take tensions hopefully you shall get invite prior to Feb 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

marlonz said:


> Feb is my last round. after Feb my points is -5 due to age


I think you have a pretty good chance by Feb.


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi,

i have applied for the same. What are my chances for my name in October list?
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
ACS - 04/05/2015
IELTS - 27/06/2015 L - 7.5 R - 8.5 W - 7.0 S - 7.5
EOI Submitted - 21/07/2015 - 65points


----------



## aarvi08

Shiju_y said:


> Hi, i have applied for the same. What are my chances for my name in October list? Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 ACS - 04/05/2015 IELTS - 27/06/2015 L - 7.5 R - 8.5 W - 7.0 S - 7.5 EOI Submitted - 21/07/2015 - 65points


You have good chances with 65 points.

<TTStyledTextFrame: 0x17e97010>


----------



## Shiju_y

Thanks aarvi08..Keeping my fingers crossed..The wait is killing me..Can anyone suggest which certifications will be helpful for BA role in AZ..ITIL,Prince2 or PMP


----------



## aarvi08

Shiju_y said:


> Thanks aarvi08..Keeping my fingers crossed..The wait is killing me..Can anyone suggest which certifications will be helpful for BA role in AZ..ITIL,Prince2 or PMP


What's your experience in years and domain ?

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi aarvi08,

I have 7 years of exp..primarily into Service Desk Operations, Project Mgmt - Managed Services.


----------



## gd2015

Shiju_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have applied for the same. What are my chances for my name in October list?
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
> ACS - 04/05/2015
> IELTS - 27/06/2015 L - 7.5 R - 8.5 W - 7.0 S - 7.5
> EOI Submitted - 21/07/2015 - 65points


You will definitely get invited in the next round.
So now we have confirmation that 21st July EOI with 65 points has also not received invitation. 
August invitation list is getting shorter wrt time frame. Still waiting for data to be published on DIBP website.


----------



## BornToWin

*Gemini305*

Yes I did submit my 189 visa EOI on the 10th July 2015 for a BA 261111 with 55 points asking for NSW state sponsorship. Still waiting. I am really worried


----------



## andreyx108b

BornToWin said:


> Yes I did submit my 189 visa EOI on the 10th July 2015 for a BA 261111 with 55 points asking for NSW state sponsorship. Still waiting. I am really worried


No one us getting invited by nsw as of yet


----------



## Yarsid37

*ACS Guidance Required - Please Help*

Dear Friends,

My name is Yasir and this is my first post here on this forum as I am on planning and information gathering stage. I found this forum very helpful. I have a bunch of questions, but first I need to come up with some initial queries.

I did finish my MBA in MIS – Management Information Systems (2 Years) in Sept 2011. I was worked in a local company as MIS Manager and according to my research for ACS Process, my ANZSCO Code is 261111 – ICT Business Analyst according to the roles defined in ACS PDF. I have been doing the same duties (not exactly but 80 – 90 % same) what they stated in their PDF under 261111. 

1.	I finished my MBA – MIS in Sept. 2011 and finished my job in April 2015. I was MIS Manager in an IT Company. Should they accept my experience i.e. 3 years 7 months? How many points I will get for Skill Select? Is this necessary to show my current job which is not relevant to MIS (it is totally change or for you better understanding, I am searching for a job now days).

2.	I did my BSc. (2 years simple BSc. Regular with Statistics, Mathematics and Physics) and after that I had been doing job for 10 years in Computer Networking and as MIS Specialist. Will they consider that experience as well?

3.	Can anyone please share a sample job reference letter which is required for ACS. I have the letter but I am going to request my previous / last employer to issue this again as per requirements. They will issue the letter but I need some authentic sample format. Is there a need to company stamp on the job reference letter?

4.	If anyone who previously applied for ACS in 261111 ICT Business Analyst Category especially any MIS Manager, then please share your reference letter with me.

All your support and cooperation will always be appreciated.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## andreyx108b

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My name is Yasir and this is my first post here on this forum as I am on planning and information gathering stage. I found this forum very helpful. I have a bunch of questions, but first I need to come up with some initial queries.
> 
> I did finish my MBA in MIS – Management Information Systems (2 Years) in Sept 2011. I was worked in a local company as MIS Manager and according to my research for ACS Process, my ANZSCO Code is 261111 – ICT Business Analyst according to the roles defined in ACS PDF. I have been doing the same duties (not exactly but 80 – 90 % same) what they stated in their PDF under 261111.
> 
> 1.	I finished my MBA – MIS in Sept. 2011 and finished my job in April 2015. I was MIS Manager in an IT Company. Should they accept my experience i.e. 3 years 7 months? How many points I will get for Skill Select? Is this necessary to show my current job which is not relevant to MIS (it is totally change or for you better understanding, I am searching for a job now days).
> 
> 2.	I did my BSc. (2 years simple BSc. Regular with Statistics, Mathematics and Physics) and after that I had been doing job for 10 years in Computer Networking and as MIS Specialist. Will they consider that experience as well?
> 
> 3.	Can anyone please share a sample job reference letter which is required for ACS. I have the letter but I am going to request my previous / last employer to issue this again as per requirements. They will issue the letter but I need some authentic sample format. Is there a need to company stamp on the job reference letter?
> 
> 4.	If anyone who previously applied for ACS in 261111 ICT Business Analyst Category especially any MIS Manager, then please share your reference letter with me.
> 
> All your support and cooperation will always be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir


Yasir, was your master 1 year long? 

Like in my case it was 1.5 long (3 semesters), they deducted 5 years of work expirence from me, as my bachelor was non-IT. 

Which was before my masters. So question, is do you have 5 years of IT BA work experience?


----------



## Yarsid37

Dear andreyx108b,

Thnx for your reply. My MBA - MIS was 2 years Program (24 courses) specialization in Management information system. I did it during my job from Sept 2009 to Aug 2011.

The Job I did as MIS Manager from Dec 2004 to 2015 in the same company. Before this I did jobs in Computer Networking (2 companies) from 1999 - 2004. My BSc. (2 years) was not IT relevant but I finished it in 1999. 

Please suggest now.

Thank you.
Yasir


----------



## raghum4u

Still don't understand why DIBP has bothered to update the site... :-(


----------



## raghum4u

Has not...


----------



## gd2015

raghum4u said:


> Still don't understand why DIBP has bothered to update the site... :-(


Seriously. Its almost 10 days. I am dying to know the update. Might give some clarity as to whether I will receive invite in next round or not.


----------



## giridharanb

Lodged my EOI today for 261112, Systems Analyst with 70 points. Fingers crossed, no updates on the DIBP website on the Sep invites, so no idea how much waiting we are all in for....


----------



## wiqhussain

gd2015 said:


> Seriously. Its almost 10 days. I am dying to know the update. Might give some clarity as to whether I will receive invite in next round or not.


As per trends, you might see updates on DIBP website around or after October 2015 round.


----------



## amar_klanti

giridharanb said:


> Lodged my EOI today for 261112, Systems Analyst with 70 points. Fingers crossed, no updates on the DIBP website on the Sep invites, so no idea how much waiting we are all in for....


Hi,

what is your EOI date of effect?

thanks


----------



## giridharanb

amar_klanti said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is your EOI date of effect?
> 
> thanks


16/09/2015 is the DOE


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Mates,

I got the NSW application invitation yesterday with 70 points after waiting for almost 2 months for occupation code 261112. Here is summary:-

Points:- 70(with ss)
DOE:- 22-07-2015
Invitation application approval :- 16/09/2015
Application submit :- 17/09/2015


----------



## Usman1234

Hi all i am new in forum Please any one guide me on my case i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each and submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 but my Acs assessment expiring in november hoping to get a invitation before that feeling worried though


----------



## Ram Jaane

Usman1234 said:


> Hi all i am new in forum Please any one guide me on my case i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each and submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 but my Acs assessment expiring in november hoping to get a invitation before that feeling worried though


Stay calm. Luck counts


----------



## andreyx108b

Hi guys, got an NSW invite yesterday with 70 points (65+5SS). ICT-BA 621111 with IELTS 8 min.

Going to submit application for an approval tomorrow.


----------



## grant512

> Hi guys, got an NSW invite yesterday with 70 points (65+5SS). ICT-BA 621111 with IELTS 8 min.


Wow its confirm that NSW invites are out there for 70 pointers up... Congratulation Andrey!


----------



## Marigold2015

Guys!

Skillselect web is already updated!

2611 ICT Business and System Analysts = 65 POINTs EOI DATE 16 July 2015 3.28 am

So people that got the invite this Sep round from 24/6/2015-16/7/2015 = 23 days

If it keep going like this next round I won't have chance for the Oct round...this is tough


----------



## Yarsid37

*ICT Business Analyst - Please Help*

Dear Mr. KeeDa and Dear Fellows:

I am just going to submit my ACS application. Before this I need you people to please help me.

Here is the summary of my case:

ANZSO Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Qualification:

MBA in Management Information Systems (MIS) - ICT Major - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Sept. 2011
BSc. (Simple - non-ICT) - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Dec. 1998

Experience:
Dec 2005 - May 2015 - As "ICT Business Analyst" (but after MBA it was 3.8 Years)
July 1997 - Nov. 2005 - Worked as Computer Network Professional in multiple companies

No ICT Recognized Certifications except MCSE (which is not accepted by ACS)

Now, I need to know what are the chances of POSITIVE outcomes. Someone told me that as you dont have Four-Years bachelor and you have only two years bachelor degree (BSc.) then Two-Years Masters (MBA), so your qulification is not meeting or equivalent to Australian Bachelor qualification and hence so will not get positive outcome. Is that righ? However, I have 3.8 Years closely related experience after my two years MBA.

Please help me.......should I submit the application or forget to apply 

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## grant512

Hi guys, can you help me decide...

This coming Oct 1, my work experience will be 8 years and we will need to update EOI manually to get 5pts.

From visa 189 60pts to *65 pts*, for State Sponsorship 65pts to *70pts*.. I understand that my EOI date will change as well.

Should I update my EOI or wait for the next invitation round which is schedule in Oct 9. Will 60 pointers benefit for 2x round invitation for the month of OCT?


----------



## mansikhanna83

Is there any 65 pointer (60 + 5SS) who has got an invite from NSW, I have submitted my EOI yesterday (17/Sep/15). Can someone tell how long will I have to wait for my invitation.


----------



## gd2015

grant512 said:


> Hi guys, can you help me decide...
> 
> This coming Oct 1, my work experience will be 8 years and we will need to update EOI manually to get 5pts.
> 
> From visa 189 60pts to *65 pts*, for State Sponsorship 65pts to *70pts*.. I understand that my EOI date will change as well.
> 
> Should I update my EOI or wait for the next invitation round which is schedule in Oct 9. Will 60 pointers benefit for 2x round invitation for the month of OCT?


The movement of EOI is one of the slowest in ICT BA. I would strongly recommend you to update your EOI. I suppose it happens automatically in case 'To Date' field is left blank. As per the current scenario even with 65 points you might have to wait for a few rounds. But with 60 points, its really going to take a long time.


----------



## 1400ashi

Invitation rounds will be held twice a month from October 2015 and dates of rounds will be advised in advance. 
09th Oct and 23rd Oct

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

does that mean ICT BA and SA per month quota 128 will be halved?


----------



## grant512

Thanks gd2015..'To date' field got end date so she will need to update it manually. I guess the que for 65 is lesser than 60 pointers. I ve been waiting for 4 months already! But still a good news for me having another +5 this october. But seriously I am bored of waiting, reading forums everyday, seeing invites and visa grants...


----------



## 1400ashi

guys any idea how many 65 pointers ICT BA and SA are there on this forum who submitted their EOI post 16th July 2015??


----------



## andreyx108b

1400ashi said:


> guys any idea how many 65 pointers ICT BA and SA are there on this forum who submitted their EOI post 16th July 2015??


You can check out the sheet in my signature, although post-may period only few people have submitted. 

I am myself ICT BA with 65p. Updated my EOI on 09/09/15... 

In my view, there are quite few, but less then in June-July period. Mainly becuase June loads were scared that ICT BA will be removed (although quota run out) they still continued to submit, and then after July 1st massive number decided to apply. 

August and September in my view only few submitted EOI, therefore, i think in October round we might see backlog moving to about 1st of September if not further to mid of September.


----------



## gd2015

1400ashi said:


> Invitation rounds will be held twice a month from October 2015 and dates of rounds will be advised in advance.
> 09th Oct and 23rd Oct
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> does that mean ICT BA and SA per month quota 128 will be halved?


Ohh.. I just saw on the website. Invitation round will be held twice a month. That's good news. We will have clearer picture.
ICT BA and SA quota will be 64 for every round. But it will still be 128 for every month.

Still waiting for data on september round though.


----------



## 1400ashi

thanks for your answer..

so basically we have to wait for 9th oct invitation round..which would give us clarity about 65 pointers and above..

Hope and patience is the key but difficult to adhere



andreyx108b said:


> You can check out the sheet in my signature, although post-may period only few people have submitted.
> 
> I am myself ICT BA with 65p. Updated my EOI on 09/09/15...
> 
> In my view, there are quite few, but less then in June-July period. Mainly becuase June loads were scared that ICT BA will be removed (although quota run out) they still continued to submit, and then after July 1st massive number decided to apply.
> 
> August and September in my view only few submitted EOI, therefore, i think in October round we might see backlog moving to about 1st of September if not further to mid of September.


----------



## 1400ashi

sep round results are already there:

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-September-2015-Round-Results.aspx




gd2015 said:


> Ohh.. I just saw on the website. Invitation round will be held twice a month. That's good news. We will have clearer picture.
> ICT BA and SA quota will be 64 for every round. But it will still be 128 for every month.
> 
> Still waiting for data on september round though.


----------



## gd2015

1400ashi said:


> sep round results are already there:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-September-2015-Round-Results.aspx


Thanks for the link. So 65 pointers for only 23 days moved in September round. But definitely its due to extraordinarily high number of applicants at the start of July.
Lets all wait for a lot more movement in the October 9th and October 23rd round.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hi Everyone now since the rounds are announced to take place fortnightly and pro rata still in effect does this mean every round would see invites for 64 individuals only or would it be 128 each round?


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Everyone now since the rounds are announced to take place fortnightly and pro rata still in effect does this mean every round would see invites for 64 individuals only or would it be 128 each round?


There is no official announcment on changes to pro-rata process, therefore, i would assume yes - the 128 will be split in 2.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Everyone now since the rounds are announced to take place fortnightly and pro rata still in effect does this mean every round would see invites for 64 individuals only or would it be 128 each round?


Since the total number remains unchanged at 1536, there will be only 64 invitations sent per round.
We need to wait longer for our invites now.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Since the total number remains unchanged at 1536, there will be only 64 invitations sent per round.
> We need to wait longer for our invites now.


Why is this so?:confused2:


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> Why is this so?:confused2:


With 128 invites, I could have hoped for invite in 4th October round. 
With only 64 invites, I am definitely not getting invited in 9th October round. 
Would have to wait atleast till 23rd October or may be more.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> With 128 invites, I could have hoped for invite in 4th October round. With only 64 invites, I am definitely not getting invited in 9th October round. Would have to wait atleast till 23rd October or may be more.


Oh i see, yes, it has an effect.


----------



## 1400ashi

I have made a search on this thread until page 48 LAST COMMENT 12fEB 2015. Here is the list of people waiting in the queue. I hope this may help for our calculations.

S.No	UserID Points DOE
1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
7	girldharanb 65 16-Sep-2015
8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


----------



## Sush1

*I want to know my chances*

Hi,

There will be only one round of invites in a month now. So all 128 invitations will be sent on 4th October.

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Category 190 State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## gd2015

1400ashi said:


> I have made a search on this thread until page 48 LAST COMMENT 12fEB 2015. Here is the list of people waiting in the queue. I hope this may help for our calculations.
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE
> 1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
> 3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
> 4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
> 6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
> 7	girldharanb 65 16-Sep-2015
> 8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
> 9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
> 19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
> 24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
> 39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
> 40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


My god!!
Hats off to your patience.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> I have made a search on this thread until page 48 LAST COMMENT 12fEB 2015. Here is the list of people waiting in the queue. I hope this may help for our calculations.
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE
> 1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
> 3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
> 4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
> 6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
> 7	girldharanb 65 16-Sep-2015
> 8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
> 9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
> 19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
> 24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
> 39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
> 40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


1400ashi Thanks for your efforts. This will help everyone. Hope the 60 pointers start getting invite October onwards their wait has been longer.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> My god!!
> Hats off to your patience.


It is amazing job  Thanks 1400ashi! 

I think like, if to rely purely on XLS sheets we have in this forum, they represent anything between 10% to 15% percent of total number of EOIs submitted. 

Therefore, based on this list, we can conclude that there are around 200 people with 65 points - and 200+ with 60 points. 

Which perfectly makes sense and very accurate, so we now have 200 65+ who will clear in 4 rounds (2x monthly 128 = 256). 

In theory 60 pointers will start getting an invitations in December and at this time 65 pointers will become current. Even some might in November round. 

*i think i am not wrong in my calculations... :eyebrows:


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> It is amazing job  Thanks 1400ashi!
> 
> I think like, if to rely purely on XLS sheets we have in this forum, they represent anything between 10% to 15% percent of total number of EOIs submitted.
> 
> Therefore, based on this list, we can conclude that there are around 200 people with 65 points - and 200+ with 60 points.
> 
> Which perfectly makes sense and very accurate, so we now have 200 65+ who will clear in 4 rounds (2x monthly 128 = 256).
> 
> In theory 60 pointers will start getting an invitations in December and at this time 65 pointers will become current. Even some might in November round.
> 
> *i think i am not wrong in my calculations... :eyebrows:


Hi Andreyx108b

The Anzsco code that you have mentione for yourself on the immitracker needs to be ammended a digit interchanged

Andy	Russia	621111	ICT Business Analyst	65	09 September, 2015 In progress


----------



## 1400ashi

gd2015 said:


> My god!!
> Hats off to your patience.


hahah ya right trying to work on my patience and thought to finally work it out by screening this thread...


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> 1400ashi Thanks for your efforts. This will help everyone. Hope the 60 pointers start getting invite October onwards their wait has been longer.


your most welcome..

I know everyone is waiting for the invite and live the dream and this waiting for the next invitation round is always killing. just wanted to see how many are there on these forums for this code.


----------



## 1400ashi

andreyx108b said:


> It is amazing job  Thanks 1400ashi!
> 
> I think like, if to rely purely on XLS sheets we have in this forum, they represent anything between 10% to 15% percent of total number of EOIs submitted.
> 
> Therefore, based on this list, we can conclude that there are around 200 people with 65 points - and 200+ with 60 points.
> 
> Which perfectly makes sense and very accurate, so we now have 200 65+ who will clear in 4 rounds (2x monthly 128 = 256).
> 
> In theory 60 pointers will start getting an invitations in December and at this time 65 pointers will become current. Even some might in November round.
> 
> *i think i am not wrong in my calculations... :eyebrows:


yes I think your calculations are somewhat correct..there should not be more than 200 applicants with 65 points..


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> I have made a search on this thread until page 48 LAST COMMENT 12fEB 2015. Here is the list of people waiting in the queue. I hope this may help for our calculations.
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE
> 1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
> 3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
> 4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
> 6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
> 7	girldharanb 65 16-Sep-2015
> 8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
> 9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
> 19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
> 24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
> 39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
> 40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


@1400ashi Couldn't find you on the list though. What is your status like at this moment.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

*Need to Understand ACS point calculation*

Hello Guys,

This is my first post and need your help to understand the below query.


I have completed Bsc.IT in Jan 2011 with relevant work exp before completing graduation for 3 yrs which i guess makes the skill requirement date for me as Jan 2011 and i have relevant work exp till date.
So would that be correct if i submit my skill assessment in Jan 2016 as it would be 5 yrs from jan 2011 and i would be awarded 10 points for 5 yrs relevant exp?

Is my understanding correct or i can file for ACS skill assessment now and wait till Jan 2016 to file EOI?
I am trying for 261111 BA 
Please suggest!!

___________________________
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> @1400ashi Couldn't find you on the list though. What is your status like at this moment.


 yet to give PTE exam which will decide if in category of 60 pointers or 65 pointers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - 261111

07/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
16/07/2015 - ACS Result
20/08/2015 – VETASSESS App. Submitted (Point Test Advice)
XX/XX/2015 - VETASSESS Result
04/09/2015 - PTE 1st Attempt
05/09/2015 - PTE Results (L: 61, R: 63, S: 76, W: 63)
05/10/2015 - PTE 2nd Attempt
06/10/2015 - PTE Results (L: xx, R: xx, S: xx, W: xx)

Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - EOI Submitted with XX points
XX/XX/2015 - Invite Received
XX/XX/2016 - App. Submitted
XX/XX/2016 – CO assigned
XX/XX/2016 – PCC
XX/XX/2016 – Medicals 
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Andreyx108b
> 
> The Anzsco code that you have mentione for yourself on the immitracker needs to be ammended a digit interchanged
> 
> Andy	Russia	621111	ICT Business Analyst	65	09 September, 2015 In progress


Thanks for spotting mate, i was testing the field, but then never changed it  all done now.


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> It is amazing job  Thanks 1400ashi!
> 
> I think like, if to rely purely on XLS sheets we have in this forum, they represent anything between 10% to 15% percent of total number of EOIs submitted.
> 
> Therefore, based on this list, we can conclude that there are around 200 people with 65 points - and 200+ with 60 points.
> 
> Which perfectly makes sense and very accurate, so we now have 200 65+ who will clear in 4 rounds (2x monthly 128 = 256).
> 
> In theory 60 pointers will start getting an invitations in December and at this time 65 pointers will become current. Even some might in November round.
> 
> *i think i am not wrong in my calculations... :eyebrows:


I hope this calculation is correct. But if there are 200 65 pointers as of now this number is certainly going to increase further right?
So by December, there might be another 100 or so 65 pointers. Isn't it?


----------



## 1400ashi

gd2015 said:


> I hope this calculation is correct. But if there are 200 65 pointers as of now this number is certainly going to increase further right?
> So by December, there might be another 100 or so 65 pointers. Isn't it?


may be:confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b

1400ashi said:


> may be:confused2:


No, the backlog was buidling up, since there were no invtes since March 2015 for ICT BAs.

as far as i understand...


----------



## andreyx108b

dup


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> yet to give PTE exam which will decide if in category of 60 pointers or 65 pointers.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - 261111
> 
> 07/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 16/07/2015 - ACS Result
> 20/08/2015 – VETASSESS App. Submitted (Point Test Advice)
> XX/XX/2015 - VETASSESS Result
> 04/09/2015 - PTE 1st Attempt
> 05/09/2015 - PTE Results (L: 61, R: 63, S: 76, W: 63)
> 05/10/2015 - PTE 2nd Attempt
> 06/10/2015 - PTE Results (L: xx, R: xx, S: xx, W: xx)
> 
> Next Steps
> XX/XX/2015 - EOI Submitted with XX points
> XX/XX/2015 - Invite Received
> XX/XX/2016 - App. Submitted
> XX/XX/2016 – CO assigned
> XX/XX/2016 – PCC
> XX/XX/2016 – Medicals
> XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant


Best wishes for the test. Practice well


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear All,

I am also ICT Business analyst.

Request you to answer below questions:

ACS has assessed my skill suitable via RPL but did not mention my qualification. ACS deducted 6 years of education. My qualification - full time MBA, B.com.

Can I claim points for education without Vetassess?
Is Vetassess PTA require before EOI submission?

Please advise


----------



## vikaschandra

ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am also ICT Business analyst.
> 
> Request you to answer below questions:
> 
> ACS has assessed my skill suitable via RPL but did not mention my qualification. ACS deducted 6 years of education. My qualification - full time MBA, B.com.
> 
> Can I claim points for education without Vetassess?
> Is Vetassess PTA require before EOI submission?
> 
> Please advise


Hi ambition_vik

kindly refer to similar question from naveenkumaryr and the reply from keeDa this might give you more insight 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gerly-awaiting-5th-october-2015-round-25.html

you can request for help from keeDa our experience senior member who might be able to guide


----------



## ambition_vik

Thanks Vikas.

I have already consulted Keeda before this post.

I just wanted to know if someone received grant in RPL scenario without Vetassess PTA.

Thanks 



vikaschandra said:


> Hi ambition_vik
> 
> kindly refer to similar question from naveenkumaryr and the reply from keeDa this might give you more insight
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gerly-awaiting-5th-october-2015-round-25.html
> 
> you can request for help from keeDa our experience senior member who might be able to guide


----------



## giridharanb

1400ashi said:


> I have made a search on this thread until page 48 LAST COMMENT 12fEB 2015. Here is the list of people waiting in the queue. I hope this may help for our calculations.
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE
> 1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
> 3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
> 4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
> 6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
> 7	girldharanb 70 16-Sep-2015
> 8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
> 9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
> 19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
> 24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
> 39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
> 40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


I have 70 points with DOE of 16/09. 

S.No	UserID Points DOE
1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
7	girldharanb 70 16-Sep-2015
8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


----------



## grant512

Thanks for compiling all EOI data for ICT BA!

60 pointers = 24 applicants
65 pointers = 14 applicants
70 pointers = 3 applicants


----------



## vikaschandra

giridharanb said:


> I have 70 points with DOE of 16/09.
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE
> 1	Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2	omarsh 70 24-Jul-2015
> 3	gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015
> 4	andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 5	amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015
> 6	marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015
> 7	girldharanb 70 16-Sep-2015
> 8	vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015
> 9	shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 10	sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 11	shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 12	rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 13	kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 14	virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 15	Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 16	manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 17	raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 18	grant512 60 6-May-2015
> 19	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 20	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 21	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 23	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015
> 24	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 27	sumanth1627 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 30	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 31	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 32	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 34	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 35	2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 36	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 37	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 38	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015
> 39	Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
> 40	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015


Hi giridharanb, you are already on the list serial number 7. @ashi had typo error


----------



## giridharanb

ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Vikas.
> 
> I have already consulted Keeda before this post.
> 
> I just wanted to know if someone received grant in RPL scenario without Vetassess PTA.
> 
> Thanks


One of my friends is a Mech Engineer, and had to go through RPL. He could not claim education points because Vetassess wanted a reference from ACS or DIBP to take up the assessment. He had neither, so in the EOI, he put his degree as non-AQF accredited. One of my agent friend said not to take a chance in EOI because accepting of educational qualifications without supporting assessment is up to the CO. If you are lucky, they may refer you to Vetassess for the assessment, worst case, they may reject your application.


----------



## mansikhanna83

mansikhanna83 said:


> Is there any 65 pointer (60 + 5SS) who has got an invite from NSW, I have submitted my EOI yesterday (17/Sep/15) with 65 points. Can someone tell how long will I have to wait for my invitation.


Can someone help with my query.


----------



## grant512

> Is there any 65 pointer (60 + 5SS) who has got an invite from NSW, I have submitted my EOI yesterday (17/Sep/15) with 65 points. Can someone tell how long will I have to wait for my invitation.


65 pointer here (60+SS5)I've been waiting since July 18 2015.. DO you think it is better to apply to other states too?


----------



## Sush1

Hi,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Category 190, State Applied for NSW. Total points for this 65.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## gd2015

Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-
> 
> Position Applied- 261111
> L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
> EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015
> 
> Yet to Receive Invitation
> For Visa Category 190, State Applied for NSW. Total points for this 65.
> What are the Chances ?


Hi
60 pointers since february,2015 are waiting for invites. It would take a long time to receive invitation for ICT BA with 60 points.
For NSW I suppose other members who received invitation can comment.


----------



## Sush1

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> 60 pointers since february,2015 are waiting for invites. It would take a long time to receive invitation for ICT BA with 60 points.
> For NSW I suppose other members who received invitation can comment.


Is it a good idea to get in my wife for 5 points ?


----------



## 1400ashi

giridharanb said:


> One of my friends is a Mech Engineer, and had to go through RPL. He could not claim education points because Vetassess wanted a reference from ACS or DIBP to take up the assessment. He had neither, so in the EOI, he put his degree as non-AQF accredited. One of my agent friend said not to take a chance in EOI because accepting of educational qualifications without supporting assessment is up to the CO. If you are lucky, they may refer you to Vetassess for the assessment, worst case, they may reject your application.


We have also applied for Vetassess assessment without having letter from DIBP or ACS. The website states clearly if you have non related qualification, get it assessed through VETASSESS.

We have submitted the documents on 20th Aug 2015 and the status shows in progress and so far they did not contact us to provide any additional documentation.


----------



## 1400ashi

ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am also ICT Business analyst.
> 
> Request you to answer below questions:
> 
> ACS has assessed my skill suitable via RPL but did not mention my qualification. ACS deducted 6 years of education. My qualification - full time MBA, B.com.
> 
> Can I claim points for education without Vetassess?
> Is Vetassess PTA require before EOI submission?
> 
> Please advise


Please read the below text or follow the link:

"You can receive up to 20 points based on your educational qualifications at the time you were invited to apply.

Points can be awarded for your highest tertiary qualification. For example, if you have completed a Bachelor degree and a Doctorate degree, you can receive points for the Doctorate degree. 

The relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation can usually determine whether your qualifications are of a standard that is comparable to a relevant Australian qualification. 

If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services"

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## gd2015

Sush1 said:


> Is it a good idea to get in my wife for 5 points ?


Yes, Definitely. It will help you a lot. The other way is to retake PTE to gain additional 10 points. 
Even 65 pointers are waiting for approx 2-3 months to receive invitations. For 60 pointers its a long wait.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sush1 said:


> Is it a good idea to get in my wife for 5 points ?


Your PTE score is very high, you can aim for 79+ and yes, add your wifes points, then with 75 or 75+ 5 SS, you will get invited quickly.


----------



## Aree

I am not sure if someone covered this is a previous post.
But at the risk of being repetitive, October's invitation rounds have been amended from one round to two invitation rounds. 
9th October 2015
23rd October 2015
This was a previous approach by Skillselect but was amended from July 2015 to one invitation rounds per month.
This change now means that the backlog for 65's might be cleared by November and 60's can begin to receive invitations within November. 

Time will tell but this is a welcome change in my respectful view.


----------



## mgkarthick

ICT BA - EOI submitted on 19th September 3 AM AEST with 65 points. My age will be 33 by 14th Dec. Could anyone suggest - should I go for 190 or stick 189 till Dec first friday invite.... Please advise.


----------



## tikki2282

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and have read few threads. Have a quick question, Does ICT BA and SA goes together or do we have different openings number for 261111 & 261112. 

Need expert advise before I apply for ACS and EOI. Appreciate your help in advance!!


----------



## mgkarthick

******************************************************************

Could anyone please advise.

ICT BA - EOI submitted on 19th September 3 AM AEST with 65 points. My age will be 33 by 14th Dec. Could anyone suggest - should I go for 190 or stick 189 till Dec first friday invite.... Please advise.

*************************************************************


----------



## gd2015

mgkarthick said:


> ICT BA - EOI submitted on 19th September 3 AM AEST with 65 points. My age will be 33 by 14th Dec. Could anyone suggest - should I go for 190 or stick 189 till Dec first friday invite.... Please advise.


I suppose you should get invitation by November. Things will become clearer after the 9th October round. 
You can take a call based on the data of that round.


----------



## gd2015

tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have read few threads. Have a quick question, Does ICT BA and SA goes together or do we have different openings number for 261111 & 261112.
> 
> Need expert advise before I apply for ACS and EOI. Appreciate your help in advance!!


Total number of invitations is 1536 for ICT BA and SA together.


----------



## mgkarthick

gd2015 said:


> I suppose you should get invitation by November. Things will become clearer after the 9th October round.
> You can take a call based on the data of that round.


Thanks a lot. Will wait then.


----------



## onlyjoy

Hi
I am also applied for 189 on 31 March 2015.
60 Points
ICT BA 261111
please add me as well.
Really inspiring effort.



1400ashi said:


> may be:confused2:


----------



## 1400ashi

onlyjoy said:


> Hi
> I am also applied for 189 on 31 March 2015.
> 60 Points
> ICT BA 261111
> please add me as well.
> Really inspiring effort.


*u* *r* already added in the list 

*And you should not use text-speak!  Please see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi gd2015

How about us? I don't think we have a chance on 9th Oct round.
If the trend is going as 7th Sep round, there were many submitted EOI in June July...and if it's the same in July August, then I would think the best chance we got is first round November (Probably 6th Nov but who knows).

I think they would devided 128 seats in half for each round...so 64 per round..

I would be lucky if I get it in 23rd Oct.

To be honest, I started feeling so frustrated if I'll get the invite in Nov. If the invite came 6th Nov and my visa is expiring 16th Nov. Only 10 days I'll have myself prepared..

Worst case scenario is I'm not getting the invite on Nov and I have to pack my bags leaving this country within 10 days. You can imagine how much stuff I have during 5 years stay in Aus.


Let's see how it goes :noidea:





gd2015 said:


> I suppose you should get invitation by November. Things will become clearer after the 9th October round.
> You can take a call based on the data of that round.


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi gd2015
> 
> How about us? I don't think we have a chance on 9th Oct round.
> If the trend is going as 7th Sep round, there were many submitted EOI in June July...and if it's the same in July August, then I would think the best chance we got is first round November (Probably 6th Nov but who knows).
> 
> I think they would devided 128 seats in half for each round...so 64 per round..
> 
> I would be lucky if I get it in 23rd Oct.
> 
> To be honest, I started feeling so frustrated if I'll get the invite in Nov. If the invite came 6th Nov and my visa is expiring 16th Nov. Only 10 days I'll have myself prepared..
> 
> Worst case scenario is I'm not getting the invite on Nov and I have to pack my bags leaving this country within 10 days. You can imagine how much stuff I have during 5 years stay in Aus.
> 
> 
> Let's see how it goes :noidea:


That' really sad. To be honest I am sure you would get invited in the novemeber round.
But are you sure the november round is on 6th November? October rounds are on 9th and 23rd October which is 2nd and 4th friday.
I am sorry to say but based on this my assumption is that November rounds will be on 13th and 27th November.
But I feel there are high chances of you and me getting invited in the 23rd October round. I am hopeful there wouldn't be that many applicants as there were at start of July. It was so because many applicants were not sure if ICT BA would continue to be in SOL and hence everybody waited till 1st july to lodge their EOIs.
Lets just wait for data for 9th October round for things to become clearer.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Marigold,

With your situation, apply for NSW with 70 points as well. Hope you will get NSW invitation earlier than 189 .

All the best and wish you get the invitation before your visa get expired.




Marigold2015 said:


> Hi gd2015
> 
> How about us? I don't think we have a chance on 9th Oct round.
> If the trend is going as 7th Sep round, there were many submitted EOI in June July...and if it's the same in July August, then I would think the best chance we got is first round November (Probably 6th Nov but who knows).
> 
> I think they would devided 128 seats in half for each round...so 64 per round..
> 
> I would be lucky if I get it in 23rd Oct.
> 
> To be honest, I started feeling so frustrated if I'll get the invite in Nov. If the invite came 6th Nov and my visa is expiring 16th Nov. Only 10 days I'll have myself prepared..
> 
> Worst case scenario is I'm not getting the invite on Nov and I have to pack my bags leaving this country within 10 days. You can imagine how much stuff I have during 5 years stay in Aus.
> 
> 
> Let's see how it goes :noidea:


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi gd2015

I'm not sure if Nov round will be on 6th Nov. I based that from Oct round that 9/10 & 23/10 = 14 days apart...that's the reason I think it would be 6th Nov.

However, I think you are probably right...it might be on 13 Nov....then i'll have 3 days to pack my bags if I can't arrange everything in-time :scared:


Well I just gave immigration a call re this issue. 
They said that they can't give out the time frame of when i'll be getting the invitation (obviously) as they don't have the access to the information.

So I asked what if my visa expired before I get the invite. Answer is I have to apply off-shore 6-8weeks Lead-time to assign to Case Officer & 3 month visa processing time. There's no difference in processing time between lodging on-shore or off-shore. 

But hey there's some good news! They said that once I got the invitation, I lodge the visa and pay for it, then I'll get the bridging visa straight away. 

I've also ask if I can get the tourist visa just to keep me in Australia while waiting for the invitation so that I can lodge the visa onshore, she said that she said that any type of visa holder can lodge 189. (But well that's really no point for me to get tourist visa though...I'm more focusing on my career. No point to be here holding tourist visa and can't work).

So many things running into my head at the moment. I'm sick of trying to get my head around "what-if" scenarios...

Love you optimistic gd2015. My best guess is on 9th Oct round is going to clear 65 points till EOI date end of July. And if not too heavy EOI traffic on August then you will definitely have a good chance in 23rd Oct, but for me (as you said) should be in Nov round.

Amar_klanti

I've also considered this alternative but after a long thought...I'm not interested in 190 NSW because my current work is based in QLD and I'm not willing to stuck there for 2 years. I'm have invested a lot of skills and effort into my current position, so I don't want to quit. 



gd2015 said:


> That' really sad. To be honest I am sure you would get invited in the novemeber round.
> But are you sure the november round is on 6th November? October rounds are on 9th and 23rd October which is 2nd and 4th friday.
> I am sorry to say but based on this my assumption is that November rounds will be on 13th and 27th November.
> But I feel there are high chances of you and me getting invited in the 23rd October round. I am hopeful there wouldn't be that many applicants as there were at start of July. It was so because many applicants were not sure if ICT BA would continue to be in SOL and hence everybody waited till 1st july to lodge their EOIs.
> Lets just wait for data for 9th October round for things to become clearer.


----------



## grant512

Hi, are there any other states that sponsor ICT BA? I know NSW and VIC is open for invitation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sush1

andreyx108b said:


> Your PTE score is very high, you can aim for 79+ and yes, add your wifes points, then with 75 or 75+ 5 SS, you will get invited quickly.


Thank You for giving the hope. I will try to get 79 in all the exams. Reappearing for the same tomorrow.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015


----------



## amar_klanti

So far, I know, Tasmania also invite 2611 with IELTS band 7.
you can also check the same using the folloing link
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


grant512 said:


> Hi, are there any other states that sponsor ICT BA? I know NSW and VIC is open for invitation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi gd2015
> 
> I'm not sure if Nov round will be on 6th Nov. I based that from Oct round that 9/10 & 23/10 = 14 days apart...that's the reason I think it would be 6th Nov.
> 
> However, I think you are probably right...it might be on 13 Nov....then i'll have 3 days to pack my bags if I can't arrange everything in-time :scared:
> 
> 
> Well I just gave immigration a call re this issue.
> They said that they can't give out the time frame of when i'll be getting the invitation (obviously) as they don't have the access to the information.
> 
> So I asked what if my visa expired before I get the invite. Answer is I have to apply off-shore 6-8weeks Lead-time to assign to Case Officer & 3 month visa processing time. There's no difference in processing time between lodging on-shore or off-shore.
> 
> But hey there's some good news! They said that once I got the invitation, I lodge the visa and pay for it, then I'll get the bridging visa straight away.
> 
> I've also ask if I can get the tourist visa just to keep me in Australia while waiting for the invitation so that I can lodge the visa onshore, she said that she said that any type of visa holder can lodge 189. (But well that's really no point for me to get tourist visa though...I'm more focusing on my career. No point to be here holding tourist visa and can't work).
> 
> So many things running into my head at the moment. I'm sick of trying to get my head around "what-if" scenarios...
> 
> Love you optimistic gd2015. My best guess is on 9th Oct round is going to clear 65 points till EOI date end of July. And if not too heavy EOI traffic on August then you will definitely have a good chance in 23rd Oct, but for me (as you said) should be in Nov round.
> 
> Amar_klanti
> 
> I've also considered this alternative but after a long thought...I'm not interested in 190 NSW because my current work is based in QLD and I'm not willing to stuck there for 2 years. I'm have invested a lot of skills and effort into my current position, so I don't want to quit.


Well yeah there are too many things going on with you right now.
The only thing that you can do is be prepared with everything before you get the invite (in case you get invite on 13th Nov). You can go through various threads on the forum to understand the application as much as possible so that you can fill it quickly. I suppose you need to fill the online application and then visa payment is the last step on page 18. Be ready with the visa fee amount and the exact time it will take for you to make the payment. ( Here in India it takes little time to get the travel card and load money into it). You can decide on your mode of payment and all processes regarding it earlier itself.
This is just in case you get invited on 13th November. In case its 23rd October then you would have ample time.
Frankly your and my EOI are just 4 days apart. I suppose there is a high chance that we both will get invited in the same round.


----------



## Shanners

*any chance for 60 pointers?*

Hello,
My husband lodged his eoi in 4th June with 60 points and we have been keeping a close eye on the invitation rounds and comments on this forum. We are starting to wonder if he will ever get an invite with 60 points? Also, the change to two rounds per month, is this favourable for us?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Hello, My husband lodged his eoi in 4th June with 60 points and we have been keeping a close eye on the invitation rounds and comments on this forum. We are starting to wonder if he will ever get an invite with 60 points? Also, the change to two rounds per month, is this favourable for us? Thanks in advance...


 With 60 points and 4th of June, you will be invited during or after December. 

In some way it is, as during 2 weeks rounds, technically less 65+ will add themselves, therefore, it might benefit you. 

Please can you add your case to tracker in my signature?


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> My husband lodged his eoi in 4th June with 60 points and we have been keeping a close eye on the invitation rounds and comments on this forum. We are starting to wonder if he will ever get an invite with 60 points? Also, the change to two rounds per month, is this favourable for us?
> Thanks in advance...


Hi Shanners 60 pointers would probably start getting invites December onwards once the 65 pointers are out of your husbands way. You would have clear picture on when to expect the invite after October round's results. Two rounds Favorable?? Not sure because pro rata remains in place meaning only 64 invites go out each round hence it would still be the same only benefit i see is that with the results coming out twice a month it will be easier to predict on when one might expect an invite. 
Have patience and keep your fingers crossed. Best wishes.


----------



## Shanners

Thanks for your comments andreyx108b and vikaschandra, we'll stay positive and keep waiting!!


----------



## Yarsid37

*ACS Result*



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Mr. KeeDa and Dear Fellows:
> 
> I am just going to submit my ACS application. Before this I need you people to please help me.
> 
> Here is the summary of my case:
> 
> ANZSO Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Qualification:
> 
> MBA in Management Information Systems (MIS) - ICT Major - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Sept. 2011
> BSc. (Simple - non-ICT) - Two Years Full Time - Completed in Dec. 1998
> 
> Experience:
> Dec 2005 - May 2015 - As "ICT Business Analyst" (but after MBA it was 3.8 Years)
> July 1997 - Nov. 2005 - Worked as Computer Network Professional in multiple companies
> 
> No ICT Recognized Certifications except MCSE (which is not accepted by ACS)
> 
> Now, I need to know what are the chances of POSITIVE outcomes. Someone told me that as you dont have Four-Years bachelor and you have only two years bachelor degree (BSc.) then Two-Years Masters (MBA), so your qulification is not meeting or equivalent to Australian Bachelor qualification and hence so will not get positive outcome. Is that righ? However, I have 3.8 Years closely related experience after my two years MBA.
> 
> Please help me.......should I submit the application or forget to apply
> 
> Thank you,
> Yasir




Dear All, 

I just received my ACS Result today and need to share with you all. Can any one please tell me, how much points for this assessment I will get?

Here is the summary:


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21September 2015.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Masters of Business Administration in Management Information Systems from (my Institution Name) completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 12/05 - 05/15 (9yrs 5mths)
Position: ICT Business Analyst
Employer: (My Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 07/97 - 11/01 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Support Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: (Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 12/01 - 07/04 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Administrator / Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
ANZSCO
Employer: (Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN


Dates: 08/04 - 12/05 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Network Supervisor - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: (Company Name)
Country: PAKISTAN
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border



Please help me out how much points I will get I am so much confuse here.

Waiting for quick responses.

Thank you.
Yasir


----------



## andreyx108b

Your work after sep 2011 graduation can be claimed for points. 

Update: seems like you stopped working in may this year? Then it is less than 3 years. 



Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All, I just received my ACS Result today and need to share with you all. Can any one please tell me, how much points for this assessment I will get? Here is the summary: Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21September 2015. Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Masters of Business Administration in Management Information Systems from (my Institution Name) completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 12/05 - 05/15 (9yrs 5mths) Position: ICT Business Analyst Employer: (My Company Name) Country: PAKISTAN The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. Dates: 07/97 - 11/01 (0yrs 0mths) Position: Network Support Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO Employer: (Company Name) Country: PAKISTAN Dates: 12/01 - 07/04 (0yrs 0mths) Position: Network Administrator / Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO Employer: (Company Name) Country: PAKISTAN Dates: 08/04 - 12/05 (0yrs 0mths) Position: Network Supervisor - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO Employer: (Company Name) Country: PAKISTAN Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Please help me out how much points I will get I am so much confuse here. Waiting for quick responses. Thank you. Yasir


----------



## Yarsid37

andreyx108b said:


> Your work after sep 2011 graduation can be claimed for points.
> 
> Update: seems like you stopped working in may this year? Then it is less than 3 years.


Dear Andreyx,

Thank you for your quick response. After Sept. 2011 till May 2015, the total period is 3.7 Years (not less than three years). Kindly look at the result again carefully and let me know how much points I can get?

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## andreyx108b

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear Andreyx, Thank you for your quick response. After Sept. 2011 till May 2015, the total period is 3.7 Years (not less than three years). Kindly look at the result again carefully and let me know how much points I can get? Thank you, Yasir


Oh yes) my math in the morning suffers))) you can claim 5 points for 3 years.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys
Since many of us are waiting for invitations as of now, I suppose most of us are going through threads for documentation to apply for visa.
I have not found many BA related threads or posts on this regard.
I am planning to submit the below documents for both relevant and non relevant experience.
1. Service/Relieving letter
2. Payslips
3. Corresponding Bank Statements
4. Tax documents ( form 16, form 26AS)
5. Roles and Responsibilities letter ( I have Statutory Declarations for all 3 companies I have worked for)
Please note that I am not claiming any points for work experience since I have only 2.4 years of relevant work ex.

Based on your experience can you guys suggest if there are any extra documents that I need to submit. In my opinion the documents and processing should be similar for our category as well as compared to Software Engineer. Isn't it?


----------



## Yarsid37

andreyx108b said:


> Oh yes) my math in the morning suffers))) you can claim 5 points for 3 years.


Thank you Abdreyx,

What about my qualification points. As per ACS result, they accessed my MBA in MIS as AQF Associate Degree with Major in Computing.

Please tell with your experience how much I can get? I think this would be 10 not 15 

Waiting for your response.

Thank you,
Yasir


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> Since many of us are waiting for invitations as of now, I suppose most of us are going through threads for documentation to apply for visa.
> I have not found many BA related threads or posts on this regard.
> I am planning to submit the below documents for both relevant and non relevant experience.
> 1. Service/Relieving letter
> 2. Payslips
> 3. Corresponding Bank Statements
> 4. Tax documents ( form 16, form 26AS)
> 5. Roles and Responsibilities letter ( I have Statutory Declarations for all 3 companies I have worked for)
> Please note that I am not claiming any points for work experience since I have only 2.4 years of relevant work ex.
> 
> Based on your experience can you guys suggest if there are any extra documents that I need to submit. In my opinion the documents and processing should be similar for our category as well as compared to Software Engineer. Isn't it?


What is the logic behind submitting documents for work experience if you are not claiming points for work experience?


----------



## vikaschandra

Yarsid37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received my ACS Result today and need to share with you all. Can any one please tell me, how much points for this assessment I will get?
> 
> Here is the summary:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21September 2015.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Masters of Business Administration in Management Information Systems from (my Institution Name) completed September 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 12/05 - 05/15 (9yrs 5mths)
> Position: ICT Business Analyst
> Employer: (My Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 07/97 - 11/01 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Network Support Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: (Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 12/01 - 07/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Network Administrator / Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> ANZSCO
> Employer: (Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> Dates: 08/04 - 12/05 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Network Supervisor - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: (Company Name)
> Country: PAKISTAN
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me out how much points I will get I am so much confuse here.
> 
> Waiting for quick responses.
> 
> Thank you.
> Yasir


Hi Yasir,

Since you have most of your jobs as network Engineer and huge experience any specific reason for not going to get assessed under 263111 rather you chose ICT BA 261111, Where ACS has deducted most of your experience and considered only since sept 2011 giving you less than 5 years giving 5 points only. Sorry about that. You can you the below link to do a quick check with the points you can secure 

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi gd2015

I agreed with Andreyx108b

I didn't claim points from my employment as well, as it's not closely related to the occupation.

From what I read through all the posts, if you are not claiming the points for that then you don't need to submit those document. 

What I have prepared are as follow, don't know if I miss anything...

1-Passport (Biographical page)_Certified (Proof of Age = 30 points)
2-QLD 18plus card_Certified > Not sure if this required?
3-Thai National Identity Card_Certified > Not sure if this required?
4-Thai Driving Licence _Certified > Not sure if this required?
5-Photos 45x35mm
6-AFP PCC_Certified
7-Thai PCC_Certified
8-IELTS TRF_Certified (English = 10 points)
9-Qualifications (Testamurs, Transcripts, & Letter of Completion)_Certified (Master degree = 15 points + Australian Education 5 points)
10-PYP Certificate_Certified (Professional Year = 5 points)
11-ACS Skill Assessment Result (Electronic Copy-Not certified)

12-$3600


----------



## Sush1

Hi GD Andrey108xb

I reappeared for PTE but got 7.5 again, 86 in listening rest all above 75 but not reaching 79. Very disappointed.
I don't know till when I will get an invite.
.....................................................
Points-60
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
EOI Filed- 14th September 2015


----------



## andreyx108b

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi gd2015
> 
> I agreed with Andreyx108b
> 
> I didn't claim the point sfrom my employment as well as it's not closely related to the occupation.
> 
> From what I read through all the posts, if you not claiming the points for that then you don't need to submit those document.
> 
> What I have prepared are as follow, don't know if I miss anything...
> 
> 1-Passport (Biographical page)_Certified (Proof of Age = 30 points)
> 2-QLD 18plus card_Certified > Not sure if this required?
> 3-Thai National Identity Card_Certified > Not sure if this required?
> 4-Thai Driving Licence _Certified > Not sure if this required?
> 5-Photos 45x35mm
> 6-AFP PCC_Certified
> 7-Thai PCC_Certified
> 8-IELTS TRF_Certified (English = 10 points)
> 9-Qualifications (Testamurs, Transcripts, & Letter of Completion)_Certified (Master degree = 15 points + Australian Education 5 points)
> 10-PYP Certificate_Certified (Professional Year = 5 points)
> 11-ACS Skill Assessment Result (Electronic Copy-Not certified)
> 
> 12-$3600


Yes, I've spoken to an agent who is friend of my (not yet agent who manages my case though) - he has 9 years experience, he said no need to attach work experience docs if you are not claiming points. 

My documents list:

1-Passport (Biographical page) - Certified (age 30 points) 
2- Degrees certifiactes (Bachelor, Master and 2nd Master) - Certified (15 points) 
3 - Wife's and children passports - certified 
4 - Photos for all 
5 - Marriage certificate - certified 
6 - Birth certifiacte of my - certified 
7 - Children birth certificates certified 
8 - ACS assessment copy
9 - Form 80 for me and my wife
10 - PCCs: Russia, UK, Germany and USA. (translated but not certified copies) 
11 - Medicals are already done 
12 - PTE (e-copy) (20 points)
13 - Support letter from Brother from in NSW 
14 - Travel History for me and my wife (long list)
15 - Form 47A for my wife 
16 - Form 1221 for me and my wife (i am not sure they are needed)
17- $7200 for 4 family members 

I think i did not forget anything... 

if i add employment docs, which are not relevant the list will hit 30 points easily.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sush1 said:


> Hi GD Andrey108xb
> 
> I reappeared for PTE but got 7.5 again, 86 in listening rest all above 75 but not reaching 79. Very disappointed.
> I don't know till when I will get an invite.
> .....................................................
> Points-60
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed- 14th September 2015


Mate, how many attempts? 

Its up to you of course, i had 5 PTE and 4 IELTS attempts... but i got it.. .you are very close...


----------



## Sush1

andreyx108b said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi GD Andrey108xb
> 
> I reappeared for PTE but got 7.5 again, 86 in listening rest all above 75 but not reaching 79. Very disappointed.
> I don't know till when I will get an invite.
> .....................................................
> Points-60
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed- 14th September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, how many attempts?
> 
> Its up to you of course, i had 5 PTE and 4 IELTS attempts... but i got it.. .you are very close...
Click to expand...

This was my second attempt mate. I have even filed for NSW, Visa 190 with 65 points. I hope I will get it there.


----------



## Sush1

andreyx108b said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second attempt mate. I have even filed for NSW, Visa 190 with 65 points. I hope I will get it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in our tracker?
> 
> With NSW as you know... its unknown. However, you have a good chance with NSW if you are not in rush.
Click to expand...

I am in your tracker. Till when you believe the invites for NSW will start flowing in. I have not seen anybody getting the same in September.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sush1 said:


> I am in your tracker. Till when you believe the invites for NSW will start flowing in. I have not seen anybody getting the same in September.


Well, I've seen 3 invites in September 16th, one was my, another guy ICT BA and one accountant. 

I also saw some on other forums, but only few.


----------



## Sush1

Well, I've seen 3 invites on September 16th, one was my, another guy ICT BA and one accountant. 

I also saw some on other forums, but only few.[/QUOTE]

What I have seen from other forums is that NSW has to send many invites. Is there any chance to get the same in October, as per your analysis?


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, I've spoken to an agent who is friend of my (not yet agent who manages my case though) - he has 9 years experience, he said no need to attach work experience docs if you are not claiming points.
> 
> My documents list:
> 
> 1-Passport (Biographical page) - Certified (age 30 points)
> 2- Degrees certifiactes (Bachelor, Master and 2nd Master) - Certified (15 points)
> 3 - Wife's and children passports - certified
> 4 - Photos for all
> 5 - Marriage certificate - certified
> 6 - Birth certifiacte of my - certified
> 7 - Children birth certificates certified
> 8 - ACS assessment copy
> 9 - Form 80 for me and my wife
> 10 - PCCs: Russia, UK, Germany and USA. (translated but not certified copies)
> 11 - Medicals are already done
> 12 - PTE (e-copy) (20 points)
> 13 - Support letter from Brother from in NSW
> 14 - Travel History for me and my wife (long list)
> 15 - Form 47A for my wife
> 16 - Form 1221 for me and my wife (i am not sure they are needed)
> 17- $7200 for 4 family members
> 
> I think i did not forget anything...
> 
> if i add employment docs, which are not relevant the list will hit 30 points easily.


Well I got conflicting replies on the forum. While some members have suggested to not upload any documents others have cited examples where CO asked for documents even though applicant was not claiming any points.
Actually my roles and responsibilities letter is a statutory declaration from senior colleague rather than on a company letter head. That's the reason I am planning to upload documents.


----------



## gd2015

Sush1 said:


> Hi GD Andrey108xb
> 
> I reappeared for PTE but got 7.5 again, 86 in listening rest all above 75 but not reaching 79. Very disappointed.
> I don't know till when I will get an invite.
> .....................................................
> Points-60
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed- 14th September 2015


You are very very close mate. I would still suggest you to go for another attempt. Otherwise your wait is going to be too long.
Do let me know if you are facing issues with any specific kind of question. I would try to help.


----------



## Sush1

gd2015 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi GD Andrey108xb
> 
> I reappeared for PTE but got 7.5 again, 86 in listening rest all above 75 but not reaching 79. Very disappointed.
> I don't know till when I will get an invite.
> .....................................................
> Points-60
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed- 14th September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> You are very very close mate. I would still suggest you to go for another attempt. Otherwise your wait is going to be too long.
> Do let me know if you are facing issues with any specific kind of question. I would try to help.
Click to expand...

Will wait for sometime for NSW invite. Then will go for another attempt.
Thank You for guiding mate. Will definitely ask for your help once going for test again.


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi All,

I am eligible for VIC nomination: ICT BA - IELTS all 7 - 5 + years exp.

I have now two queries with regards to 190. (may be silly)...

1. Website says: Live and work in VICTORIA. Is that mean. I can't travel and live at sydney for 2 weeks where my cousins are there. Should I inform anyone in VIC immigration department before departure anywhere.

2.I have filed EOI on 19th Sep with 65 points, If I withdraw my EOI now and re-submit with 189 and 190 together, the DOE will change. I will be 5 days behind. Please advise - If I could start the VIC nomination process without EOI and submit 190 based on Oct first round result. If Oct round result is not good, then I will submit 190 with 70 points. Could I get invited in the next immediate round? (Because currently 65 is running, so 70 would be good to get in the immediate invitation round.) so that I wont go to 60 at all. I would be in safer side.

Kindly respond anyone please...

Regards...


----------



## andreyx108b

You can travel for 2 weeks. No probs. With 65 ICT BA you will lost likely be invited in 2nd round in november or december. 

Your EOI DOE wilö change. If you withdrew completely. However, are there no way to modify current EOI?



mgkarthick said:


> Hi All, I am eligible for VIC nomination: ICT BA - IELTS all 7 - 5 + years exp. I have now two queries with regards to 190. (may be silly)... 1. Website says: Live and work in VICTORIA. Is that mean. I can't travel and live at sydney for 2 weeks where my cousins are there. Should I inform anyone in VIC immigration department before departure anywhere. 2.I have filed EOI on 19th Sep with 65 points, If I withdraw my EOI now and re-submit with 189 and 190 together, the DOE will change. I will be 5 days behind. Please advise - If I could start the VIC nomination process without EOI and submit 190 based on Oct first round result. If Oct round result is not good, then I will submit 190 with 70 points. Could I get invited in the next immediate round? (Because currently 65 is running, so 70 would be good to get in the immediate invitation round.) so that I wont go to 60 at all. I would be in safer side. Kindly respond anyone please... Regards...


----------



## tikki2282

Hello All,

One quick question around "certified true copy", does both the stamps (Notary, True copy) should have address, registration details? I just visited Notary and it has regn details on round notary stamp however the True copy stamp is normal with no details? Will it work?

Also none of the notary in my area had a stamp which states exactly as "Certified True Copy of the Original'', Instead it says ''Attested True Copy''. Will it work?

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## tikki2282

gd2015 said:


> Well I got conflicting replies on the forum. While some members have suggested to not upload any documents others have cited examples where CO asked for documents even though applicant was not claiming any points.
> Actually my roles and responsibilities letter is a statutory declaration from senior colleague rather than on a company letter head. That's the reason I am planning to upload documents.


Hello GD2015,

If possible can you share sample statutory declaration. I am planning to prepare one from my senior colleague.

Also is it required that it has to be from manager? Please help.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sush1

Hi GD, Andrey,

I am going for another attempt. I have got least marks both the times in reading. What I feel is I am bad at fill in the blanks part. 
Can you please help me in the same.



gd2015 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi GD Andrey108xb
> 
> I reappeared for PTE but got 7.5 again, 86 in listening rest all above 75 but not reaching 79. Very disappointed.
> I don't know till when I will get an invite.
> .....................................................
> Points-60
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed- 14th September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> You are very very close mate. I would still suggest you to go for another attempt. Otherwise your wait is going to be too long.
> Do let me know if you are facing issues with any specific kind of question. I would try to help.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Sush1 said:


> Hi GD, Andrey,
> 
> I am going for another attempt. I have got least marks both the times in reading. What I feel is I am bad at fill in the blanks part.
> Can you please help me in the same.


You know, honestly speaking, i don't believe in tips - as i have done it myself, and was looking for tips myself - but none helped me... as it is just experience which matters. I would suggest you to do as many practices as you can. 

There are plenty online for PTE, at least 16 mock tests (i think i am right on this, or 12... hm) , each has 2-4 fill in the blanks - so its about 60 different exercise... do them, then ask your friends to make tasks for you, its not that hard. 

You are lucky, most people find speaking part difficult, with reading you can improve by hard work. With speaking its balancing the voice, noise and many other variables.


----------



## gd2015

Sush1 said:


> Hi GD, Andrey,
> 
> I am going for another attempt. I have got least marks both the times in reading. What I feel is I am bad at fill in the blanks part.
> Can you please help me in the same.


Well for reading the best solution is practice. Personallly for me since I read a lot of newspapers and magazines, sometimes while reading the sentence itself I could identify the word without checking the options.
The best approach can be to quickly skim the entire passage to understand the overall message. That helps to identify words easily. 
You can find a lot of info on the PTE thread.


----------



## senthilsuny

Any possibility for 55 pointers to get NSW sponsorship


----------



## andreyx108b

senthilsuny said:


> Any possibility for 55 pointers to get NSW sponsorship


Not a single 55+ pointer got an NSW invite since 1st of July. However, last year hundreds got, but only in Feb-June period.


----------



## senthilsuny

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response.

It is sad, do Australian government look for tech experts to meet the skill requirement or English experts with high IELTS score.


----------



## Sush1

*Query Regarding Coapplicant*

Hi.

I am thinking to make my wife as a co applicant and get points for that. There are few queries on that:-
1. She has done B Ed. Will she be required to show her IELTS Academic Exams Score for skill assessment even if she is going as a co applicant ?
2. If suppose I land to Australia without taking her as a co applicant, will she be able to do a job there without getting assessed by the authority ?
3. What is the minimum score required in IELTS to get a job in Australia for a job?

Regards
Sushil Thukral


----------



## shavu

Hi Friends,
Can someone please confirm 

1. One should also include professional certificates and awards doc while applying for ACS.?

2. Since I can't ask my HR for the work reference or my senior, Can I get the statutory declaration from my colleague, he is with me in the same organization for the last 8 years and he is at manager level ?

3. The first pay slip is must , If some one is not having the same what are the alternatives ?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

1. If these are extra certification and If they have effect  on your occupation, or any additional impact yes. Degree certificates are essential. 

2. As far as i know its better from superior. Wait for someone to confirm.

3. Instead of payslip one may submit bank statments, tax docs etc to confirm payments. The first one is good as it allows to support your claim when you started your work. 



shavu said:


> Hi Friends, Can someone please confirm 1. One should also include professional certificates and awards doc while applying for ACS.? 2. Since I can't ask my HR for the work reference or my senior, Can I get the statutory declaration from my colleague, he is with me in the same organization for the last 8 years and he is at manager level ? 3. The first pay slip is must , If some one is not having the same what are the alternatives ? Thanks!


----------



## shavu

Can someone please share the format for "Certified copy of your work references on company letterhead" if requesting from HR.


----------



## shavu

Is their any priority in EOI Invite between 261111 or 261112 ICT Business and System analysts ?


----------



## andreyx108b

shavu said:


> Is their any priority in EOI Invite between 261111 or 261112 ICT Business and System analysts ?


No.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello mates,

Just received the invitation for Victoria State Sponsor 20 mins back.

* STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
*********Name***************
(ANZSCO Code: 261112 Occupation: Systems Analyst) 
Dear ****,
Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful. *
----
I am really astonished as never expect VIC invitation so early for offshore applicant. They took only 2 weeks for invitation. Its real fast compare with NSW where in the past it was vice versa :-( 

Anyway, best of luck for others waiting applicant


----------



## tikki2282

amar_klanti said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Just received the invitation for Victoria State Sponsor 20 mins back.
> 
> * STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
> *********Name***************
> (ANZSCO Code: 261112 Occupation: Systems Analyst)
> Dear ****,
> Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful. *
> ----
> I am really astonished as never expect VIC invitation so early for offshore applicant. They took only 2 weeks for invitation. Its real fast compare with NSW where in the past it was vice versa :-(
> 
> Anyway, best of luck for others waiting applicant



Congratulations Amar.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra

Everyone must be excited and anxious as the days are closing in just a week to go for the next round. Though not everyone can invited but will have better picture of how the invites are coming in 😊 Best wishes to everyone keep your fingers crossed


----------



## sand_hba

Sush1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am thinking to make my wife as a co applicant and get points for that. There are few queries on that:-
> 1. She has done B Ed. Will she be required to show her IELTS Academic Exams Score for skill assessment even if she is going as a co applicant ?
> 2. If suppose I land to Australia without taking her as a co applicant, will she be able to do a job there without getting assessed by the authority ?
> 3. What is the minimum score required in IELTS to get a job in Australia for a job?
> 
> Regards
> Sushil Thukral


Hi Sushil,

About #3: IELTS score would not be checked for Job. It is checked for the visa.


----------



## mgkarthick

Congratulations Amar.

Hi Amar and All

I have a question wrt VIC SS. I have submitted online application to VIC SS thru liveinvictoria webiste on 28th Sep 2015. Could you please let me know what is committment letter? Is this Skilled-Declaration document.doc? http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc

or anything else. Kindly advise.

I have applied 189 on Sep 19th itself with 65 points. I would apply 190 in a seperate EOI once I got VIC SS approved email. Is this the right process?

Kindly let me know.

Regards, Karthick




amar_klanti said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Just received the invitation for Victoria State Sponsor 20 mins back.
> 
> * STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
> *********Name***************
> (ANZSCO Code: 261112 Occupation: Systems Analyst)
> Dear ****,
> Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful. *
> ----
> I am really astonished as never expect VIC invitation so early for offshore applicant. They took only 2 weeks for invitation. Its real fast compare with NSW where in the past it was vice versa :-(
> 
> Anyway, best of luck for others waiting applicant


----------



## maqsood041

Hi,
Applied for 189 and 190 for ICT BA with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (Victoria : haven't initiated the application for victoria though).

Date of filling EOI 29th July 2015.By when should i expect my 189 invite?


----------



## andreyx108b

maqsood041 said:


> Hi, Applied for 189 and 190 for ICT BA with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (Victoria : haven't initiated the application for victoria though). Date of filling EOI 29th July 2015.By when should i expect my 189 invite?


9th of october.


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello karthick find my comment in blue



mgkarthick said:


> Congratulations Amar.
> 
> Hi Amar and All
> 
> I have a question wrt VIC SS. I have submitted online application to VIC SS thru liveinvictoria webiste on 28th Sep 2015. Could you please let me know what is committment letter?
> 
> Is this Skilled-Declaration document.doc? http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc
> 
> or anything else. Kindly advise.
> 
> If they need any commitment letter to stay in VIC for two years then they will ask you. But I will advice to write a commitment letter in advance, so that when they ask you can provide without any delay.
> Regarding the commitment letter, I already post some suggestion into the belows link
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-509.html
> 
> I have applied 189 on Sep 19th itself with 65 points. I would apply 190 in a seperate EOI once I got VIC SS approved email. Is this the right process?
> Prior to approval, you can also create separate EOI and mail the EOI number to them. This will help you to get the direct apply visa link into your EOI.
> 
> Kindly let me know.
> 
> Regards, Karthick


----------



## maqsood041

Thanks for the reply.I have selected both 189 and 190 does this effect time you get invited on?


----------



## jessie12

Hi, applied for 189 EOI for SA around 30th sept with 65 points. Any ideas if I can get it by December as my current 485 visa expires at 23rd december? 

If I do not get my visa by then and have to go back to my home country, do I need to change my country of residence in my EOI back to my home country (now its listed as Aus since i've been here for the past 6 years)? Do I need to apply as an offshore if I get approved in my home country in singapore?


----------



## mgkarthick

Thanks so much Amar.



amar_klanti said:


> Hello karthick find my comment in blue


----------



## dushyant.anand

Hi i applied on 11th Aug for NSW state sponsorship with 55+5 points, is there any hope to get invitation? Please help to get this query resolved. Its been 2 months now.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Guys,

I am in fix, Please help me with this.

I am trying to work exp letter (JD) on the letter head. My Mgr and HR is stating policies to avoid this. I have another friend who is willing to help but is afraid about back firing. 

My question: 1) will ACS call the MGR given on the Letterhead or the Company to confirm
2) what risk if I take it from colleague AND not my MGR,


----------



## promigrant

Dreamsanj, am also in similar situation as urs .. Do note some things as follows: 
1. Emp ref Ietter or stat dec should come from either your HR/manager/supervisor. 
2. Worst case scenario, you can get from senior colleague in this condition , surely DIBP gets down into scrutiny about ur expce with ur HR or manager. 
Don't know why the management is like this in every company. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi All,

Please post your EOI date if anyone get invited tomorrow so that we can all find how far they have invited.

EOI: 19th Sept (65)

Regards, Karthick


----------



## andreyx108b

mgkarthick said:


> Hi All, Please post your EOI date if anyone get invited tomorrow so that we can all find how far they have invited. EOI: 19th Sept (65) Regards, Karthick


They will invite to max 5th of August. Imho


----------



## 1400ashi

I think they will send invites on Friday that is 09th October 



mgkarthick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please post your EOI date if anyone get invited tomorrow so that we can all find how far they have invited.
> 
> EOI: 19th Sept (65)
> 
> Regards, Karthick


----------



## Cocox

Hey guys,

Question -1 --> Submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points 14/07/2015 but since I didn't get a response, I edited the EOI and resubmitted to NSW 190 (so 60+5 = 65 points now) for 261111. However the date in SkillSelect still shows as 14/07/2015 as applied date. Should I withdraw it and redo? Or might as well just wait?

Question -2 --> For 190 visa, which state quicker to get an invite? NSW or SA (Adelaide)?

Question -3 --> What's the usual/average response time for NSW EOI?

All the replies are highly appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

With NSW its unpredictable, they currently inviting 65+ pointers. 




Cocox said:


> Hey guys, Question -1 --> Submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points 14/07/2015 but since I didn't get a response, I edited the EOI and resubmitted to NSW 190 (so 60+5 = 65 points now) for 261111. However the date in SkillSelect still shows as 14/07/2015 as applied date. Should I withdraw it and redo? Or might as well just wait? Question -2 --> For 190 visa, which state quicker to get an invite? NSW or SA (Adelaide)? Question -3 --> What's the usual/average response time for NSW EOI? All the replies are highly appreciated!  Cheers


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi all

Good luck to you for the draw tomorrow.
This is my second draw but I kind of know that I won't have a chance for 9th Oct round.
So don't even feel excited at all.

Anyway good luck to all of you who's expecting the invite


----------



## promigrant

Hi Gold, 

How r u so sure about that?? U have submitted EOI 2 months back right. Plz clarify

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Cocox

andreyx108b said:


> With NSW its unpredictable, they currently inviting 65+ pointers.


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## gd2015

I am keeping my fingers crossed. Though I am not very hopeful of invite I am more anxious to find out how far have the invites moved.
Invites should cover atleast 20-25 days for 65 pointers ( which would mean 40-50 days are covered in a month).
Otherwise the situation will become really scary for 60 pointers.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed. Though I am not very hopeful of invite I am more anxious to find out how far have the invites moved.
> Invites should cover atleast 20-25 days for 65 pointers ( which would mean 40-50 days are covered in a month).
> Otherwise the situation will become really scary for 60 pointers.


You know, like looking at the stats here and there, i can say that the most of the applicants for ICT BA and SA were between 1st of June and 31st of July, it was a peak period for applications. 

After end of July the flow of applications have decreased - you can even see it on this forum. It would be amazing if it will move to 15th of August, more than a month. 

However, more realisticaly it will move towards 1st of August, and then on the 23rd of October to 1st of September and so on.


----------



## krish4aus

gd2015 said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed. Though I am not very hopeful of invite I am more anxious to find out how far have the invites moved.
> Invites should cover atleast 20-25 days for 65 pointers ( which would mean 40-50 days are covered in a month).
> Otherwise the situation will become really scary for 60 pointers.


Good luck my friend gd2015 and others in this forum!!


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> You know, like looking at the stats here and there, i can say that the most of the applicants for ICT BA and SA were between 1st of June and 31st of July, it was a peak period for applications.
> 
> After end of July the flow of applications have decreased - you can even see it on this forum. It would be amazing if it will move to 15th of August, more than a month.
> 
> However, more realisticaly it will move towards 1st of August, and then on the 23rd of October to 1st of September and so on.


Very rightly said. I am hoping the invites move till 1st week of August atleast. Last round was a real shocker.


----------



## Rupali M

Hello All,

We have submitted EOI for VIC and NSW with 65 points for BA (261111)

VIC- 01/10/2015
NSW - 06/10/2015.

Please can any one help me knowing by when can i expect and invite?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Rupali M said:


> Hello All, We have submitted EOI for VIC and NSW with 65 points for BA (261111) VIC- 01/10/2015 NSW - 06/10/2015. Please can any one help me knowing by when can i expect and invite? Thanks


Is it 65+ 5ss? Or 60+ 5ss?

I would say VIC - within 3-4 weeks you will hear back. 

Nsw - depending on the score if, 65 +5ss. You may even hear tomorrow. If 60+ 5ss then god knows...


----------



## Cocox

andreyx108b said:


> Is it 65+ 5ss? Or 60+ 5ss?
> 
> I would say VIC - within 3-4 weeks you will hear back.
> 
> Nsw - depending on the score if, 65 +5ss. You may even hear tomorrow. If 60+ 5ss then god knows...


You are right man. Gotta know the final score. Anyway your answer helped me also as I submitted 60+5 on 03/10/2015 for NSW SS. Fingers crossed.

Do you know the response time for SA? Just curious.


----------



## mgkarthick

Hello ICT BA/SA Guys,

Please post your EOI Date as soon as you get invited. Kindly celebrate after posting here... please.

We all have to check how far they have invited.

Thanks

Regards, Karthick

189 ICT BA 65 (18th Sep 2015)


----------



## andreyx108b

mgkarthick said:


> Hello ICT BA/SA Guys, Please post your EOI Date as soon as you get invited. Kindly celebrate after posting here... please. We all have to check how far they have invited. Thanks Regards, Karthick 189 ICT BA 65 (18th Sep 2015)


Mate, i think this round it moves to max 1st of august. 

On 30th it will move by a month maybe... 

On 13th you may expect... Or later)


----------



## Rupali M

andreyx108b said:


> Is it 65+ 5ss? Or 60+ 5ss?
> 
> I would say VIC - within 3-4 weeks you will hear back.
> 
> Nsw - depending on the score if, 65 +5ss. You may even hear tomorrow. If 60+ 5ss then god knows...



it is 60+5ss


----------



## Rupali M

andreyx108b said:


> Is it 65+ 5ss? Or 60+ 5ss?
> 
> I would say VIC - within 3-4 weeks you will hear back.
> 
> Nsw - depending on the score if, 65 +5ss. You may even hear tomorrow. If 60+ 5ss then god knows...



is it 60+5ss


----------



## maqsood041

Havent got invited.65 points ICT Business Analyst submitted EOI on 27th july 2015


----------



## Cocox

maqsood041 said:


> Havent got invited.65 points ICT Business Analyst submitted EOI on 27th july 2015


65 with SS or not?


----------



## maqsood041

SS?no for 189 its 65


----------



## 1400ashi

guys please update the status if invited. In my list collated from this forum there are two 70 pointers, I hope they must have got the invitation??

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	girldharanb	70	16-Sep-2015	
3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
5	amar_klanti	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
13	sferns	65	20-Aug-2015	
14	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
15	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
16	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
17	andreyx108b	65	9-Sep-2015	
18	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
29	grant512	60	6-May-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60 
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## martianwizard

Updated

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	girldharanb	70	16-Sep-2015	
3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
5	amar_klanti	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
13	martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
14	sferns	65	20-Aug-2015	
15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
18	andreyx108b	65	9-Sep-2015	
19	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
29	grant512	60	6-May-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60 
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111[/QUOTE]


----------



## raghum4u

maqsood041 said:


> Hi,
> Applied for 189 and 190 for ICT BA with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190 (Victoria : haven't initiated the application for victoria though).
> 
> Date of filling EOI 29th July 2015.By when should i expect my 189 invite?


Hi Maqsood,

Did you get the invite..?


----------



## maqsood041

No ensive:


----------



## raghum4u

Any guys from Aug-EOI 261111 got the invite, just curious to guess the cut-off date.. :confused2:


----------



## maqsood041

raghum4u said:


> Any guys from Aug-EOI 261111 got the invite, just curious to guess the cut-off date..


Submited my EOI on 27th july with 65 point for 189 and i was very hopeful to get invite during this round.


----------



## andreyx108b

raghum4u said:


> Any guys from Aug-EOI 261111 got the invite, just curious to guess the cut-off date.. :confused2:


 No, max an invite would get with 65 points with EOIs submitted by 1st of Aug, not later. Update: even 27th.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Corrected ANZSCO*

Updated

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	girldharanb	70	16-Sep-2015	
3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
5	amar_klanti	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
13	martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
14	sferns	65	20-Aug-2015	
15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
18	andreyx108b	65	9-Sep-2015	
19	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
29	grant512	60	6-May-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60	
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111[/QUOTE]​


----------



## 2aussieR

*Updated*

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	girldharanb	70	16-Sep-2015	
3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
5	amar_klanti	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
13	martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
14	sferns	65	20-Aug-2015	
15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
18	andreyx108b	65	9-Sep-2015	
19	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
29	grant512	60	6-May-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	17-Mar-2015 ICT SA 261112	
44	sumanth1627	60	
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111[/QUOTE]


----------



## vikaschandra

ICT BA cutoff on 7th Sept was 65 points 16 July. 
@Manish 3134 with 65 points eoi effect date 17th July does not have status update as invited neither do the 70 Pointers have the status changed to invited. Does that mean no invites have gone for ICT BA or SA?
Was it not supposed to be 64 seats for the 9th Oct round and 64 for 23rd Oct round? Or is it possible that the entire 128 will be invited on Oct 23rd Round?

Confused. :confused2::confused2::noidea:


----------



## Marigold2015

This is very strange indeed.
If Manish 65 EOI 17/7 didn't get the invite.
Then This can only mean all 64 seats gone to 70 pointers!
Or there were none invitation has been sent out at all.
Oh gosh! I think I need to start packing my bags...if the situation is like this, I won't get the invite before my Visa expring on 16th Nov.

So sad...





vikaschandra said:


> ICT BA cutoff on 7th Sept was 65 points 16 July.
> @Manish 3134 with 65 points eoi effect date 17th July does not have status update as invited neither do the 70 Pointers have the status changed to invited. Does that mean no invites have gone for ICT BA or SA?
> Was it not supposed to be 64 seats for the 9th Oct round and 64 for 23rd Oct round? Or is it possible that the entire 128 will be invited on Oct 23rd Round?
> 
> Confused. :confused2::confused2::noidea:


----------



## dannyduke

Marigold2015 said:


> This is very strange indeed.
> If Manish 65 EOI 17/7 didn't get the invite.
> Then This can only mean all 64 seats gone to 70 pointers!
> Or there were none invitation has been sent out at all.
> Oh gosh! I think I need to start packing my bags...if the situation is like this, I won't get the invite before my Visa expring on 16th Nov.
> 
> So sad...


You can apply for Visitor visa to extend your visa, it will probably give you 6 more months valid visa to wait for invitation.


----------



## Marigold2015

dannyduke said:


> You can apply for Visitor visa to extend your visa, it will probably give you 6 more months valid visa to wait for invitation.


Thank you. I have considered that...but I think there's no point to just to keep myself here with the tourist visa and cannot even work. Since the visa processing time is no different between onshore and off-shore. Then it would be a better choice to probably go back and live in cheaper expense in Thailand while no income....

I'm just very curious why even this forum is being quiet today. I guess evreyone is confused about no invite.


----------



## dannyduke

Marigold2015 said:


> Thank you. I have considered that...but I think there's no point to just to keep myself here with the tourist visa and cannot even work. Since the visa processing time is no different between onshore and off-shore. Then it would be a better choice to probably go back and live in cheaper expense in Thailand while no income....
> 
> I'm just very curious why even this forum is being quiet today. I guess evreyone is confused about no invite.


With 65 points, you will get invited eventually although the wait time is getting longer. If you have gaps in your visa, then the residential requirement if you want to apply for citizenship will be reset.


----------



## vishalchandnani

Hello All,

Interested to know if any Business Analyst with 65 points and Date of effect on/after 22 July 2015 has received invitation.

Thanks and Best of Luck all.

Visa: *190 OR 189* | ANZSCO Code: *261111 Business Analyst* | ACS: 25-Mar-2014, Positive | IELTS: 10-Jan-2015: L9.0, R9.0, W7.0, S8.0 | EOI Date of Effect: *22-Jul-2015* with 189-65 AND 190-70 points | [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation]


----------



## kumar.shravan

Hi All , GM 

So we have our soon to be expat - Maqsood with DOE as 27th July with 65 points and still not received the invite. 

Just curious as to what is the cut off date . Sep round was till 16th Jul . Any idea guys. Can somebody throw some light or atleast give pointers till which date has it reached from 16th Jul

Hope all our prayers will be answered and everyone gets in the 23rd Oct round 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111

10/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
16/07/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
02/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points


----------



## mgkarthick

Very sadddddddd... not even 17th july 65 invited. ((((


----------



## andreyx108b

vishalchandnani said:


> Hello All, Interested to know if any Business Analyst with 65 points and Date of effect on/after 22 July 2015 has received invitation. Thanks and Best of Luck all. Visa: 190 OR 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261111 Business Analyst | ACS: 25-Mar-2014, Positive | IELTS: 10-Jan-2015: L9.0, R9.0, W7.0, S8.0 | EOI Date of Effect: 22-Jul-2015 with 189-65 AND 190-70 points | [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation]


So, NSW did not move even 8 days - if at all. 

When did you apply for NSW ss? You waiting to be invited by NSW? Or NSW approval?


----------



## Rehan77

Can you please guide me, from where you got this information that how many applications(64) will be invited in each round?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rehan77 said:


> Can you please guide me, from where you got this information that how many applications(64) will be invited in each round?



Its pro rata, in previous rounds it was 128 - then now 64. you can ckevk skills-select > invitation rounds


----------



## vishalchandnani

andreyx108b said:


> So, NSW did not move even 8 days - if at all.
> 
> When did you apply for NSW ss? You waiting to be invited by NSW? Or NSW approval?


I am not sure if people have started receiving invites for NSW application. As per my understanding, I need to get a state sponsorship approval (that gives me 5 points for state sponsorship) and with that receive invitation under 190 visa.

Coming back to your question. I had applied for 190 sometime in July. But it was auto updated on 22 July to reflect the new points against my completion of 3 years in Australia.

Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b

vishalchandnani said:


> I am not sure if people have started receiving invites for NSW application. As per my understanding, I need to get a state sponsorship approval (that gives me 5 points for state sponsorship) and with that receive invitation under 190 visa. Coming back to your question. I had applied for 190 sometime in July. But it was auto updated on 22 July to reflect the new points against my completion of 3 years in Australia. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your reply.

Did you select NSW in your EOI? And selected 190? 

I've applied for NSW on 9/09 got nominated in 16th and now waiting for an approval.


----------



## sferns

I just got my SS approval today after a 41 days wait under systems analyst. Visa lodge time now 

The Business and Systems analyst is a very competitive occupation with more applications everyday than open positions. It may be a long(and unsure wait for 60 pointers and less). Here is a Tip if the wait is painful......For those who really want it bad enough and are ready to put in the effort, working towards Superior English(20 points) is the most effective way to jump ahead of the queue. It was not easy but was definitely worth it for me.

Another side note and observation is that communication from Govt/States are generally sent Fridays. Repeated checking forums ended up to be speculation and a waste of time for me in hindsight.

Thanks to all those who share their experiences here and my best wishes to everyone of this thread!!


----------



## dannyduke

sferns said:


> I just got my SS approval today after a 41 days wait under systems analyst. Visa lodge time now
> 
> The Business and Systems analyst is a very competitive occupation with more applications everyday than open positions. It may be a long(and unsure wait for 60 pointers and less). Here is a Tip if the wait is painful......For those who really want it bad enough and are ready to put in the effort, working towards Superior English(20 points) is the most effective way to jump ahead of the queue. It was not easy but was definitely worth it for me.
> 
> Another side note and observation is that communication from Govt/States are generally sent Fridays. Repeated checking forums ended up to be speculation and a waste of time for me in hindsight.
> 
> Thanks to all those who share their experiences here and my best wishes to everyone of this thread!!


Congrats, buddy. All the best


----------



## gd2015

Its so shocking to see that there is no movement. Still waiting for updates to check if anybody received invitation. 
I suppose something similar happened for Accountants in the last round. I am not sure though.
If no one received invitation what could be the reason for it?
There are still 1152 slots open, so they cant really suspend the occupation.
Or has it happened before? 
Or may be I am panicking.


----------



## mgkarthick

so Not even one ICT BA / SA invited... Am I right? 

Please confirm anyone.


----------



## maqsood041

mgkarthick said:


> so Not even one ICT BA / SA invited... Am I right?
> 
> Please confirm anyone.


Not even a single one


----------



## andreyx108b

maqsood041 said:


> Not even a single one



No one from the forum, but we have records of only 1 person, whos EOI date is 17th of July, but he is not responding. 


70+ pointers constitute not more than 10-15% of all applicants for ICT-BA/SA (based on my observations). So there are no way they have taken all 64 spots. Therefore, i would assume that a lot of people applied between 14-21 of July (1 week) and they have taken most of the spots this round. 

Guys, do not panic - next round suppose to clear the picture up and i am sure the date would move to at least 15th of August for 65 pointers.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hey

Just a thought on this odd situation this round.
My friend told me that he read the news that because Australia is taking Syrain refugees, the government reduced the space for skilled migrations by around 70%.

Well.. I haven't done any research on this whether it's true or not.
But if this is the case, then that explains the strange situation on 7th Sep round for Accountants which only 20 invites have been sent out last round...and this round...maybe they do the rotation to IT BA/SA.

This is my guess of what's happening.


----------



## andreyx108b

Marigold2015 said:


> Hey Just a thought on this odd situation this round. My friends told me that he read the news that because Australia is taking Syrain refugees, they reduced the space for skilled migrations by around 70%. Well.. I haven't done any research on this whether it's true or not. But if this is the case, then that enplains the strange situation on 7th Sep round for Accountants that only 20 invite have been sent out last round...and this round...maybe they do the rotation to IT BA/SA. This is my guess of what's happening.


This is not possible.


----------



## maqsood041

It is actually so frustrating.If i would have selected NSW in 190 i would have got invite max a months time with 70 points.


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> No one from the forum, but we have records of only 1 person, whos EOI date is 17th of July, but he is not responding.
> 
> 
> 70+ pointers constitute not more than 10-15% of all applicants for ICT-BA/SA (based on my observations). So there are no way they have taken all 64 spots. Therefore, i would assume that a lot of people applied between 14-21 of July (1 week) and they have taken most of the spots this round.
> 
> Guys, do not panic - next round suppose to clear the picture up and i am sure the date would move to at least 15th of August for 65 pointers.


andreyx108b - Thanks a lot for motivating all of us.
Just wanted to know based on your experience if you have seen invitations for a particular occupation getting suspended in the middle of year or something on similar lines?
The way it is happening for Accountants and ICT BA, there seems to be something wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b

The SOL list is published once a year. So i dont think for 189 they can suspend anything during the year.

I would think they are just aligning the numbers to make sure it lasts till end of the fin. Year therefore 20 invites for accountants last month. 

190 NSW or any other state can suspend intake for some occupations during the year. They did it last year, but i think they wont this year - as they can manage themselves how many to take in.


----------



## shanks957

Hi Guys
I have already applied for 189 with 65 points on 26 Aug. Looking at the rate at which things are moving I don't expect any invite till end Nov (can never be sure). Do you think I should also apply for Vic/ NSW State sponsorship? 
It's been a crazy year for invites hence need to know as many opinions.


----------



## shanks957

Are we observing any movement in System Analyst as compared to Business Analyst? Did see some state sponsorships coming through for some forum members


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> The SOL list is published once a year. So i dont think for 189 they can suspend anything during the year.
> 
> I would think they are just aligning the numbers to make sure it lasts till end of the fin. Year therefore 20 invites for accountants last month.
> 
> 190 NSW or any other state can suspend intake for some occupations during the year. They did it last year, but i think they wont this year - as they can manage themselves how many to take in.


Thanks for your inputs.
But since these occupations are alreafy pro-rated, the invites would anyways last till the end of financial year.
By not sending invites they are actually doing away with the pro-rata process in principle.


----------



## dannyduke

gd2015 said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> But since these occupations are alreafy pro-rated, the invites would anyways last till the end of financial year.
> By not sending invites they are actually doing away with the pro-rata process in principle.


They always said it is pro-rated so that it can last until the end of the year. But they always send more invites than they should in early of the year, then near May, June, there are no more spaces. Like last year, accountants and software engineers code reached the ceiling in April.


----------



## andreyx108b

shanks957 said:


> Are we observing any movement in System Analyst as compared to Business Analyst? Did see some state sponsorships coming through for some forum members


Very few, NSW is very unpredictable. I saw 4 invites for ICT BA including myself. 

Vic is a better chance and very quick now.


----------



## andreyx108b

dannyduke said:


> They always said it is pro-rated so that it can last until the end of the year. But they always send more invites than they should in early of the year, then near May, June, there are no more spaces. Like last year, accountants and software engineers code reached the ceiling in April.


Exactly, thats why they invited just 20 people last round - to adjust the process amd mot run out in March.


----------



## gd2015

dannyduke said:


> They always said it is pro-rated so that it can last until the end of the year. But they always send more invites than they should in early of the year, then near May, June, there are no more spaces. Like last year, accountants and software engineers code reached the ceiling in April.


But if we go by stats they send exactly 128 invites in July, August and September rounds. So this way the invitations were already pro-rated. It doesn't make sense to not send any invitations in October round then.
This way they are messing up with the pro-rata system which was working perfectly fine since last 3 months.


----------



## 1400ashi

I think invitations will definitely be sent for this job code but may be all the 128 invitations will be sent on 23rd Oct.


----------



## andreyx108b

1400ashi said:


> I think invitations will definitely be sent for this job code but may be all the 128 invitations will be sent on 23rd Oct.


Might be.. Have anyone saw any ICT Ba/Sa invited this round? 70+ pointer?


----------



## 1400ashi

Hi Tired,

could you update all of us about your status. Since you had 70 points, did you get any invite?


Tired said:


> EOI lodged with 70 points 06/09/2015 in the morning. No invitation ... so 70 points are also not enough?


----------



## andreyx108b

1400ashi said:


> Hi Tired, could you update all of us about your status. Since you had 70 points, did you get any invite?


Something is wrong with tired - he should have been invited on 7th of Sep. 

Many 65s have been.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Hi Tired,
> 
> could you update all of us about your status. Since you had 70 points, did you get any invite?


Assuming no invites have gone for 2611 yet and all the 128 will be alloted on 23rd since not a single person has come up with status "Invited" till now.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Assuming no invites have gone for 2611 yet and all the 128 will be alloted on 23rd since not a single person has come up with status "Invited" till now.


Thats looking more likely now, at least more than any other theory.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Assuming no invites have gone for 2611 yet and all the 128 will be alloted on 23rd since not a single person has come up with status "Invited" till now.


I hope this is true and no invites have been sent. We need to wait for official data. Last time it took close to 10 days for them to update the data. 
Hope they do it earlier this time.


----------



## smsingh13

andreyx108b said:


> Exactly, thats why they invited just 20 people last round - to adjust the process amd mot run out in March.


What is myimmitracker.com about ?


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> What is myimmitracker.com about ?


it allows to track EOIs, Visas and skills assessment. Analyze the trends etc.


----------



## Marigold2015

gd2015

Couldn't agree more with your comment. 

There must be some reason behind and I am very upset they keeping us blind not even explain what has happened. 




gd2015 said:


> dannyduke said:
> 
> 
> 
> They always said it is pro-rated so that it can last until the end of the year. But they always send more invites than they should in early of the year, then near May, June, there are no more spaces. Like last year, accountants and software engineers code reached the ceiling in April.
> 
> 
> 
> But if we go by stats they send exactly 128 invites in July, August and September rounds. So this way the invitations were already pro-rated. It doesn't make sense to not send any invitations in October round then.
> This way they are messing up with the pro-rata system which was working perfectly fine since last 3 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## smsingh13

andreyx108b said:


> it allows to track EOIs, Visas and skills assessment. Analyze the trends etc.


Added my details. It's a good initiative.


----------



## Bimz

I'm new around here. Could anyone share the link of immi tracker here again.would like to add my details too.


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> I'm new around here. Could anyone share the link of immi tracker here again.would like to add my details too.


Here is the link My Immigration Tracker - Australian, Canada and USA visa tracking | information and news

Thanks to Andreyx108b for his efforts. He is the Admin all credits to him.


----------



## smsingh13

vikaschandra said:


> Here is the link My Immigration Tracker - Australian, Canada and USA visa tracking | information and news
> 
> Thanks to Andreyx108b for his efforts. He is the Admin all credits to him.


Andreyx108b, can you all add one more column "Date Created", to show when the row got created. I can see tatsie (DOE - 20thFeb) and it seems he/she has not updated it in the tracker after having received the invite(dont even know whether received or not).


----------



## Bimz

Thanks guys!


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> Andreyx108b, can you all add one more column "Date Created", to show when the row got created. I can see tatsie (DOE - 20thFeb) and it seems he/she has not updated it in the tracker after having received the invite(dont even know whether received or not).


Hey smsingh13, thanks for comments, feedback and adding your case. 

I will add this column, its actually going to be a column which would say "last accessed". Most of the records were imported from the XLS sheet we have been using so i am trying to gather more users, with the current registration numbers (its going good) i will add this column by the end of the month.


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys!!!!,

Sorry for the late reply...did not receive any invite 
Starting to loose patience now...


----------



## andreyx108b

Shiju_y said:


> Hi Guys!!!!,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply...did not receive any invite
> Starting to loose patience now...


thanks for the update. So now we now for sure that it did not move even 5 days. 

We need to find further candidates and those having 70 points. 

However, i've scanned facebook groups, other forums... and did not identify a single person 261111/2 who got an invite this round. :noidea:


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> thanks for the update. So now we now for sure that it did not move even 5 days.
> 
> We need to find further candidates and those having 70 points.
> 
> However, i've scanned facebook groups, other forums... and did not identify a single person 261111/2 who got an invite this round. :noidea:


Doubtful that invites were sent. Still got to wait for results o be published. If none have been invited then Lets just hope that 23rd Oct Round sends invites for all 128 candidates.


----------



## karthikeyan01

*EOI submitted*

i have submitted my EOI on 27.9.2015 with 65 points for ICT system analysis..

when i will be invited... 

Any guess..


----------



## dannyduke

karthikeyan01 said:


> i have submitted my EOI on 27.9.2015 with 65 points for ICT system analysis..
> 
> when i will be invited...
> 
> Any guess..


Nobody knows for sure at this time, we have to wait for DIBP to release the cut-off date for last round Oct 9.


----------



## aceriano

Hey guys!

I am waiting for an EOI for the 189 visa under the occupation Developer Programmer. What do you think my chances are of receiving an invitation in Dec/Jan?

Ive got 60 points and submitted my EOI 23rd of Sep.


----------



## dannyduke

aceriano said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am waiting for an EOI for the 189 visa under the occupation Developer Programmer. What do you think my chances are of receiving an invitation in Dec/Jan?
> 
> Ive got 60 points and submitted my EOI 23rd of Sep.


Nobody knows for sure but you can take a reference here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-october-2015-round-111.html#post8431170


----------



## smsingh13

My EOI status in skillselect is "SUBMITTED". 
Does it mean that my EOI was submitted successfully? 
And will it change to "Waiting" or "In Progress", once any movement happens on it ?


----------



## Marigold2015

Yes "SUBMITTED" means sucessfully submitted and you are now waiting in the queue.

Once you got the invitation it should changed to "INVITED" from what I heard from people here. Of couse everyone here is now waiting for that word to appear on their page.



smsingh13 said:


> My EOI status in skillselect is "SUBMITTED".
> Does it mean that my EOI was submitted successfully?
> And will it change to "Waiting" or "In Progress", once any movement happens on it ?


----------



## grant512

Any idea what will happen next for ICT BA?


----------



## mgkarthick

0 invite as of now... based on this forum...

No updates on any other websites including DIBP.


----------



## smsingh13

Does the letter from ACS mention about points ?

My friend had undergone assessment in 2012, and his letter from ACS mentioned points too . I told that format might have changed, but wanted to check if anyone's approval letter from ACS mentioned points too as assessed by ACS.


----------



## rahul1987

My letter from acs did not mention any point.



smsingh13 said:


> Does the letter from ACS mention about points ?
> 
> My friend had undergone assessment in 2012, and his letter from ACS mentioned points too . I told that format might have changed, but wanted to check if anyone's approval letter from ACS mentioned points too as assessed by ACS.


----------



## kamy58

smsingh13 said:


> Does the letter from ACS mention about points ?
> 
> My friend had undergone assessment in 2012, and his letter from ACS mentioned points too . I told that format might have changed, but wanted to check if anyone's approval letter from ACS mentioned points too as assessed by ACS.


ACS letter only mentions the month and date after which your skills are relevant
for example" Your job is assessed as positive and... is relevant after Jan 2012"


----------



## giridharanb

andreyx108b said:


> Might be.. Have anyone saw any ICT Ba/Sa invited this round? 70+ pointer?


Sorry guys, was away this weekend and did not check emails. I got an invite to apply on 9-Oct for ICT SA, 261112. Got lots of forms to fill in now.


----------



## maqsood041

I still dont see anyone getting invite for ict BA


----------



## gd2015

giridharanb said:


> Sorry guys, was away this weekend and did not check emails. I got an invite to apply on 9-Oct for ICT SA, 261112. Got lots of forms to fill in now.


Could you please inform about the points that you are claiming?


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Could you please inform about the points that you are claiming?


He lodged his EOI on 16/09 for 261112, Systems Analyst with 70 points.


----------



## Marigold2015

So this means for 9th Oct round, there's high possibility that it has been cut off at 70 points.


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> So this means for 9th Oct round, there's high possibility that it has been cut off at 70 points.


Or may be like with accountants in the previous round, they didnt send all 64 invites.


----------



## Marigold2015

This is a complete let down to us both.
Even for us 65 pointers are very frustrated with the situation...I really feel for those 60 pointers. Hang in there guys....

I have little hope that I would get the invite before my visa expiring now....
I've booked an appointment with the migration agent this Thursday to find out the solution of me not leaving Australia. My employer is also joining the consultation.

I'll update the outcomes, so it would be some good info for someone facing same situation as I do. 




gd2015 said:


> Or may be like with accountants in the previous round, they didnt send all 64 invites.


----------



## smsingh13

Any idea on when the latest results of 9thOct will be posted on border.gov.au ?


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> This is a complete let down to us both.
> Even for us 65 pointers are very frustrated with the situation...I really feel for those 60 pointers. Hang in there guys....
> 
> I have little hope that I would get the invite before my visa expiring now....
> I've booked an appointment with the migration agent this Thursday to find out the solution of me not leaving Australia. My employer is also joining the consultation.
> 
> I'll update the outcomes, so it would be some good info for someone facing same situation as I do.


Yes, now we can't predict anything. Best thing for you is to explore all your options.
After the last round all our estimations have gone for a toss.


----------



## gd2015

smsingh13 said:


> Any idea on when the latest results of 9thOct will be posted on border.gov.au ?


For the september round they took around 10 days. I am hoping this time they will update faster.


----------



## Want_Invitation

Recently joined member with 65

Whos here with 65 point from July 2015?????

Skilled - Subclass - 189 for 2611** ICT Business and System Analysts 

31/07/2015 - EOI Submitted - 65 points


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


Many congrats to you


----------



## raghum4u

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


Congrats Andrey


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


Congratulations Andy.


----------



## vishalchandnani

Want_Invitation said:


> Recently joined member with 65
> 
> Whos here with 65 point from July 2015?????
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 for 2611** ICT Business and System Analysts
> 
> 31/07/2015 - EOI Submitted - 65 points


65 points - Date of Effect for EOI is 22/07/2015
Looking forward to 23rd Oct


----------



## andreyx108b

Thanks guys! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Marigold2015

Congrats andrey!



andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


----------



## grant512

> Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


Hi, may I know your eoi date for NSW application?


----------



## smsingh13

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i got my NSW approval and will be lodging my visa quite soon. One extra 65 points spot for 189 became available.


Congrats Andy.

And also thanx for vacating one slot


----------



## raghum4u

vishalchandnani said:


> 65 points - Date of Effect for EOI is 22/07/2015
> Looking forward to 23rd Oct


Ohhh Vishalchandnani is on top of invite list for October 23rd round.. ? Congrats and all the best...


----------



## 1400ashi

people listed in July

manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015
karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015
maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015
virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015



raghum4u said:


> Ohhh Vishalchandnani is on top of invite list for October 23rd round.. ? Congrats and all the best...


----------



## smsingh13

1400ashi said:


> people listed in July
> 
> manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015
> karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015
> maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015
> virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
> Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
> WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015


Is there any limit count on each invite round ?


----------



## 1400ashi

64 invites are sent in each round and in a month 128 invites to be sent out


smsingh13 said:


> Is there any limit count on each invite round ?


----------



## kumar.shravan

smsingh13 said:


> Is there any limit count on each invite round ?


Hi , Going by the occupation ceiling for our SOL which is 1536 , every month there has to be at least 128 invitations. But no invites has been sent for our SOL this month on 9th. God knws wats gonna happen on 23rd Oct. Lets all pray for the best.

ANZSCO 261111 (ICT BA )
ACS Assessment - Positive
PTE - 82 
EOI Lodged : 02/08/2015 with 65 points
Invitation for 189 : ?? :juggle: :noidea: :confused2: :fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodged : ??
Medical : ??
PCC : ??
CO assigned :??
Grant :??


----------



## karthikeyan01

i have submitted my EOI on 27.9.2015 with 65 points


----------



## kumar.shravan

karthikeyan01 said:


> i have submitted my EOI on 27.9.2015 with 65 points


Hi Karthik , For the cut off date of our DOE to move from 16th July to 27th Sep looks fairly slim. You might get the invite in the 2nd round of Nov or Dec 1st round . Again it all depends when the results of Oct 9th are out on SkillSelect.

All da best mate !!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi , Going by the occupation ceiling for our SOL which is 1536 , every month there has to be at least 128 invitations. But no invites has been sent for our SOL this month on 9th. God knws wats gonna happen on 23rd Oct. Lets all pray for the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 261111 (ICT BA )
> ACS Assessment - Positive
> PTE - 82
> EOI Lodged : 02/08/2015 with 65 points
> Invitation for 189 : ?? :juggle: :noidea: :confused2: :fingerscrossed:
> Visa Lodged : ??
> Medical : ??
> PCC : ??
> CO assigned :??
> Grant :??


We now one person with 70 points System Analyst have received an invite. 

Maybe they have sent less than 64, but they did send some.


----------



## karthikeyan01

Thank u so much friend dude..


----------



## ankur_1900

*Waiting period for NSW SS with 65 points for 261111*

hello expert members

any idea, what is the approximate waiting period to get invitation for NSW SS with 60+5 points?


----------



## Want_Invitation

ankur_1900 said:


> hello expert members
> 
> any idea, what is the approximate waiting period to get invitation for NSW SS with 60+5 points?


when is EOI date of effect?


----------



## giridharanb

gd2015 said:


> Could you please inform about the points that you are claiming?


Claimed 70 points (25 for age, 20 for English and 25 for Education and Experience)


----------



## smsingh13

Guys, I have a small question , which I want to be double sure of.

Is PCC required for candidates above 16yrs of age only ?


----------



## mgkarthick

ICT BA

My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.

I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.

I am planning to request them to re-evaluate the application. Will explain my profile and company's interest in me. However, no letters will be provided until I get 190 (GSM). Any advise would be highly appreciated.

Thanks, Karthick


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> Guys, I have a small question , which I want to be double sure of. Is PCC required for candidates above 16yrs of age only ?


Yes.


----------



## tikki2282

Hello all, need expert advice. To claim additional 5 points for partner skills, is it mandatory that partner skill should be at the same ANZSCO code? I m planning to apply under 261112 but my partner skill falls under 261313. Please help. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Hello all, need expert advice. To claim additional 5 points for partner skills, is it mandatory that partner skill should be at the same ANZSCO code? I m planning to apply under 261112 but my partner skill falls under 261313. Please help. Thanks in advance!!


It should be on the same sol.


----------



## tikki2282

So does that mean I am not eligible to claim additional 5 points for partner skills? Right ?


----------



## smsingh13

Has anyone experienced applying a PCC for UK via acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx , if yes, please share your experience and suggestions, and also , time taken for processing ?


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> Has anyone experienced applying a PCC for UK via acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx , if yes, please share your experience and suggestions, and also , time taken for processing ?


10 working days. Easy to complete.


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> So does that mean I am not eligible to claim additional 5 points for partner skills? Right ?


I am not sure if both of your occupations are in SOL?


----------



## mansikhanna83

Few occupations have got invite from NSW today. Is there any BA who got an invite?


----------



## tikki2282

Hi Andrey, my occupation comes under ICT business and system analyst however my partner occupation comes under software engineer. Can you please suggest. Thx


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Andrey, my occupation comes under ICT business and system analyst however my partner occupation comes under software engineer. Can you please suggest. Thx


It should be fine, both are on SOL.


----------



## tikki2282

Thanks Andrey for ur response. I really appreciate, one question, jut wanted to be double sure. We both are on sol but the criteria mentioned that it should be same sol. Will it cause any issues?


----------



## Mugiwara

Hello Everyone,

How are you all? I've been following this forum for quite a while now, especially this thread. I'm also trying to apply for PR as a Business Analyst & I applied for my post study ACS skills assessment on the 23rd of september but still no response from ACS. It's in stage 4 and it says the application is with the Assesor. Couple of my friends got their skills assessment in a week, I'm getting quite frustrated with this as I believe I can't apply for my EOI without the skills assessment. My question to you all is can I apply for my EOI with out the skills assessment result? I've noticed that in skill select they just asked you for the date that you applied for skills assessment and the reference number. I also noticed that the reference number is the same no. we get in the email when we apply for assessment. So can I lodge my EOI that way or I just gotta wait for the result to come out. I'm so frustrated and impatient at the moment because I had to do a professional year program even though I had my 60 points when graduating from uni and now all this wait is killing me. Also, looking at the trend and comments from this forum ICT BA's are having a tough time getting an invitaion, so I'm just worried that I may miss out after all the hard work, so I just wanted to get my EOI in as quickly as possible as this PY program has been such a waste of time.

Any response will be much appreciated.

Kind Regards.


----------



## Mugiwara

Hey everyone,

Is there an invitation round this 23rd of october as well? why do we have two invitation round this month? In the previous month, wasn't it just one invitation round per month? Just confused.


----------



## 1400ashi

yes you are right there are two invitation round this month. One was on 9th Oct and the second round is on 23rd Oct. Last three months there was only one invitation round a month but October onwards there will be tow rounds a month.


Mugiwara said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Is there an invitation round this 23rd of october as well? why do we have two invitation round this month? In the previous month, wasn't it just one invitation round per month? Just confused.


----------



## vikaschandra

Mugiwara said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Is there an invitation round this 23rd of october as well? why do we have two invitation round this month? In the previous month, wasn't it just one invitation round per month? Just confused.


Hi Mugiwara 
Yes the next round is on 23rd October. Here onwards Invitation rounds will be held twice every month and the dates will be announced in advance. 

We never know the rules can be changed at any time.


----------



## tikki2282

andreyx108b said:


> It should be fine, both are on SOL.


Thanks Andrey. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi all

Just a quick update on my situation. My employer and I went to see the migration agent. 
I should say that it was pretty disappointed as I probably know more than she does.
She was saying that I can only sit in the queue fore 4 invitation rounds. I said that's not true, EOI expired in 2 years :/ (and that's just an example of how useless it was with this agent).
She appologised that it's not her area of expertise (Well then why do I have to pay the money to consult with her then...)

Anyway here are the options to keep me in Aus:

1. Wait for the invitation and let the destiny bring me. If I got it, that's great..if not go back to my home country and working from there (Thailand branch) for several months until my PR is granted then come back to Aus.

2. Get a student visa: The agent said that it's not easy thesedays as first of all I already have Master degree and I can enrol in the course lower than that...and it have to be at least a year course. We all know the tuition fees are very expensive here in Oz, especiallly for international students. And of course, if I get a student visa, then I can only work 20 hours/w. Which mean, this option, high cost and not very suit my purpose to work full-tim.

3. 457 Employer sponsor: which she said that a rough amount she will charge is $6500-$7000 (What!). I'm going through this path along with my precious 189 visa but I won't be using this agent (As you can see why). I probably lodge it myself.


----------



## vikaschandra

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick update on my situation. My employer and I went to see the migration agent.
> I should say that it was pretty disappointed as I probably know more than she does.
> She was saying that I can only sit in the queue fore 4 invitation rounds. I said that's not true, EOI expired in 2 years :/ (and that's just an example of how useless it was with this agent).
> She appologised that it's not her area of expertise (Well then why do I have to pay the money to consult with her then...)
> 
> Anyway here are the options to keep me in Aus:
> 
> 1. Wait for the invitation and let the destiny bring me. If I got it, that's great..if not go back to my home country and working from there (Thailand branch) for several months until my PR is granted then come back to Aus.
> 
> 2. Get a student visa: The agent said that it's not easy thesedays as first of all I already have Master degree and I can enrol in the course lower than that...and it have to be at least a year course. We all know the tuition fees are very expensive here in Oz, especiallly for international students. And of course, if I get a student visa, then I can only work 20 hours/w. Which mean, this option, high cost and not very suit my purpose to work full-tim.
> 
> 3. 457 Employer sponsor: which she said that a rough amount she will charge is $6500-$7000 (What!). I'm going through this path along with my precious 189 visa but I won't be using this agent (As you can see why). I probably lodge it myself.


Hi Marigold2015 we can just imagine what you must be going through don't loose hope hang on things will be ok for you. Best wishes.


----------



## tikki2282

Hello All,

Quick question: I am planning to submit an EOI this week with 60 points in SA. Here is the breakup:

Age: 25 points
Education: 15
PTE: 10
Exp: 10 (February 2009 till to date)

I know chances of getting an invite with 60 points are next to impossible. I have a question, if I submit my EOI this week with 60 points, will the points change automatically in February 2017 (this is the time I will hit 8 years of Exp) or do I need to go and manually update the EOI at that time? If it updates automatically will the EOI date of effect also gets changed?

Just figuring out different options.

Thanks!


----------



## Cocox

tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Quick question: I am planning to submit an EOI this week with 60 points in SA. Here is the breakup:
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15
> PTE: 10
> Exp: 10 (February 2009 till to date)
> 
> I know chances of getting an invite with 60 points are next to impossible. I have a question, if I submit my EOI this week with 60 points, will the points change automatically in February 2017 (this is the time I will hit 8 years of Exp) or do I need to go and manually update the EOI at that time? If it updates automatically will the EOI date of effect also gets changed?
> 
> Just figuring out different options.
> 
> Thanks!


No openings for ICTBA in SA as far as I know. Where did you see it?


----------



## tikki2282

Cocox said:


> No openings for ICTBA in SA as far as I know. Where did you see it?


Sorry for the confusion.. I mean EOI with 60 points in ICT System Analyst.


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Sorry for the confusion.. I mean EOI with 60 points in ICT System Analyst.


Hi tikki2282 if you leave the To field on the experience blank and the day 8 years is completed the eoi will update your points automatically increasing with 5 points. The moment points are changed the DOE will change as well.


----------



## Cocox

tikki2282 said:


> Sorry for the confusion.. I mean EOI with 60 points in ICT System Analyst.


Not for ICTSA either. It says special conditions here - State Nominated Occupation Lists. 

And the special condition is you having about 85+ score as far as I know. - High Points


----------



## birju_aussie

tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Quick question: I am planning to submit an EOI this week with 60 points in SA. Here is the breakup:
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15
> PTE: 10
> Exp: 10 (February 2009 till to date)
> 
> I know chances of getting an invite with 60 points are next to impossible. I have a question, if I submit my EOI this week with 60 points, will the points change automatically in February 2017 (this is the time I will hit 8 years of Exp) or do I need to go and manually update the EOI at that time? If it updates automatically will the EOI date of effect also gets changed?
> 
> Just figuring out different options.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Tikki,

If you joined in 2009 then you will complete 8 yrs in 2017, but your relevant experience considered will only be 6 yrs. 2 yrs would be deducted for non-Aus experience.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello Everyone please update the list and any changes in your status. Days are closing in hopefully the invites will be sent out on 23rd Oct round. 

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	girldharanb	70	16-Sep-2015	
3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
5	amar_klanti	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
13	martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
14	sferns	65	20-Aug-2015	
15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
18	andreyx108b	65	9-Sep-2015	
19	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
29	grant512	60	6-May-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60	
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys i am out of the list as got NSW approval and submitting visa on monday.


----------



## maqsood041

How much score you had and when did you logged your eoi?


andreyx108b said:


> Guys i am out of the list as got NSW approval and submitting visa on monday.


----------



## andreyx108b

maqsood041 said:


> How much score you had and when did you logged your eoi?


65 + 5. 

I was quite lucky.


----------



## shavu

andreyx108b said:


> Guys i am out of the list as got NSW approval and submitting visa on monday.


Btw, what is this NSW ?



Stay Blessed!

Sent from my iOS


----------



## vikaschandra

shavu said:


> Btw, what is this NSW ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iOS


Hi NSW is the abbreviation for New South Wales. And Andrey has applied for state nomination with NSW for which he got an invite. Are you not aware of the Australian States and their nominations schemes - 190


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Guys i am out of the list as got NSW approval and submitting visa on monday.


Best wishes Andrey. Many guys would be pleased to have a spot vacant under 189.


----------



## ankur_1900

Want_Invitation said:


> when is EOI date of effect?


14th October 2015.


----------



## Thunder123

*ACS Skill assessment*

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding the ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. I am Engineer in Electronics & Communication, after that I had done PGP in Marketing & Finance.
For 4 years I am working with a Bank as an Analyst.
Please advise if i should go for the ACS skill assessment for this occupation and what are the chances of a positive result. Iam Ok if don't get the work experience points, but need to have an overall positive outcome.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Thunder123 said:


> Hi Friends, I have a query regarding the ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. I am Engineer in Electronics & Communication, after that I had done PGP in Marketing & Finance. For 4 years I am working with a Bank as an Analyst. Please advise if i should go for the ACS skill assessment for this occupation and what are the chances of a positive result. Iam Ok if don't get the work experience points, but need to have an overall positive outcome. Thanks


I think with your degree (subject to its ICT content, but the name suggest it was ICT degree), you will be deducted 2 years and will no able to claim points for employment.


----------



## vikaschandra

Thunder123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the ACS skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. I am Engineer in Electronics & Communication, after that I had done PGP in Marketing & Finance.
> For 4 years I am working with a Bank as an Analyst.
> Please advise if i should go for the ACS skill assessment for this occupation and what are the chances of a positive result. Iam Ok if don't get the work experience points, but need to have an overall positive outcome.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Thunder123 as per ACS

The relevance of your experience and qualifications can only be determined at the time of formal assessment. In order for a qualification or employment period to be deemed closely related;
 At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation
 At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to the nominated occupation.

You would be in a better position to check if majority if your courses were related to IT and what was your major?

And as you said you are working in a bank as an Analyst, what type of analyst? Is it IT related job or Finance, business, marketing etc. this would determine the second criteria of job duties and responsibilities.


----------



## karthikeyan01

hi guys,

u can include me if u consider september EOI too..

karthikeyan01 65 points 27.9.15


----------



## Thunder123

andreyx108b said:


> I think with your degree (subject to its ICT content, but the name suggest it was ICT degree), you will be deducted 2 years and will no able to claim points for employment.


Thanks Andrey. So does that mean I would be able to claim the points only for graduation / Post graduation and get an overall positive assessment?


----------



## Thunder123

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Thunder123 as per ACS
> 
> The relevance of your experience and qualifications can only be determined at the time of formal assessment. In order for a qualification or employment period to be deemed closely related;
>  At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation
>  At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> You would be in a better position to check if majority if your courses were related to IT and what was your major?
> 
> And as you said you are working in a bank as an Analyst, what type of analyst? Is it IT related job or Finance, business, marketing etc. this would determine the second criteria of job duties and responsibilities.


Thanks for the response Vikas. I work in the finance field. Some of the duties matches with the nominated occupation but less than 65%. But for graduation, it's 65 % or more. So please advise what I can expect if I go for the skill assessment.


----------



## vikaschandra

Thunder123 said:


> Thanks for the response Vikas. I work in the finance field. Some of the duties matches with the nominated occupation but less than 65%. But for graduation, it's 65 % or more. So please advise what I can expect if I go for the skill assessment.


Well if your qualifaction has more weightage towards ICT in that case your qualification will be assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing. 

Do submit your experience certificate with jobs duties and responsibilites as well to be assessed though it might not be assessed positive since your field is finance and not closely related to ICT Business Analyst job code 261111. 

As you have stated that you do not look forward to claiming points for experience hence i would suggest you give a second thought and go ahead with Assessments. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Mugiwara

Mugiwara said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> How are you all? I've been following this forum for quite a while now, especially this thread. I'm also trying to apply for PR as a Business Analyst & I applied for my post study ACS skills assessment on the 23rd of september but still no response from ACS. It's in stage 4 and it says the application is with the Assesor. Couple of my friends got their skills assessment in a week, I'm getting quite frustrated with this as I believe I can't apply for my EOI without the skills assessment. My question to you all is can I apply for my EOI with out the skills assessment result? I've noticed that in skill select they just asked you for the date that you applied for skills assessment and the reference number. I also noticed that the reference number is the same no. we get in the email when we apply for assessment. So can I lodge my EOI that way or I just gotta wait for the result to come out. I'm so frustrated and impatient at the moment because I had to do a professional year program even though I had my 60 points when graduating from uni and now all this wait is killing me. Also, looking at the trend and comments from this forum ICT BA's are having a tough time getting an invitaion, so I'm just worried that I may miss out after all the hard work, so I just wanted to get my EOI in as quickly as possible as this PY program has been such a waste of time.
> 
> Any response will be much appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards.


Anyone please??


----------



## Cocox

Mugiwara said:


> Anyone please??



Hey man, you can't lodge the EOI without the skill assessment. Sorry to hear about your situation. I got mine within 4 days too. Just shoot an email to them asking about the situation perhaps?


----------



## vikaschandra

Mugiwara said:


> Anyone please??


Hi Mugiwara ACS does take time to give the results some times more than couple of months and some times just releases in couple of days. It would be in favor of you if you wait and get the positive ACS assessments. Having the +ve assesments result you would have a better picture on how many points you could claim for qualification and experience. 

Yes it has been tough for ICT BA but hoping it will get better in future rounds. 
Hope you receive your results soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Thunder123

vikaschandra said:


> Well if your qualifaction has more weightage towards ICT in that case your qualification will be assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor degree with major in computing.
> 
> Do submit your experience certificate with jobs duties and responsibilites as well to be assessed though it might not be assessed positive since your field is finance and not closely related to ICT Business Analyst job code 261111.
> As you have stated that you do not look forward to claiming points for experience hence i would suggest you give a second thought and go ahead with Assessments.
> 
> Best wishes.


Ok.Thanks Vikas. I would go ahead with the assessment then.


----------



## gd2015

Still no updated on the website regarding invites for the previous round.
Somehow I am not very optimistic about any progress for 65 pointers in the next round.


----------



## smsingh13

gd2015 said:


> Still no updated on the website regarding invites for the previous round.
> Somehow I am not very optimistic about any progress for 65 pointers in the next round.


Any particular reason of you not being optimistic ?


----------



## gd2015

smsingh13 said:


> Any particular reason of you not being optimistic ?


Last round didn't see any invitations for 65 pointers and there were very few invites.


----------



## smsingh13

gd2015 said:


> Last round didn't see any invitations for 65 pointers and there were very few invites.


May be there were not enough minimum number of applications for them to take any action on it. I have my fingers crossed for 23rd now ..


----------



## vikaschandra

smsingh13 said:


> May be there were not enough minimum number of applications for them to take any action on it. I have my fingers crossed for 23rd now ..


Yes looking forward for the invites is better let us all hope for the best  in fact i did not see any invites on 9th Oct Round so assuming all 128 will be sent out on 23rd Oct Round.

gd2015 did you happen to see any invites sent out to individual if not 65 maybe 70 pointers


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Yes looking forward for the invites is better let us all hope for the best  in fact i did not see any invites on 9th Oct Round so assuming all 128 will be sent out on 23rd Oct Round.
> 
> gd2015 did you happen to see any invites sent out to individual if not 65 maybe 70 pointers


Hi. 
Yes there was an update on the forum. Someone with 70 points did get invite.


----------



## gd2015

smsingh13 said:


> May be there were not enough minimum number of applications for them to take any action on it. I have my fingers crossed for 23rd now ..


There is no dearth of applicants waiting for invite buddy. There are 60 pointers waiting since February to receive invites
There is always a huge queue of applicants waiting for invitation.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> Yes there was an update on the forum. Someone with 70 points did get invite.


Ahh I see did not notice it. Hope they announce the results soon to have clearer picture on the 9th Oct Round. 

It does look gloomy for the 60 pointers considering the trend. But no other option rather waiting and watching on what happens next. 

Would like to extend our best wishes yo everyone on the forum waiting for invite.


----------



## Want_Invitation

S.No UserID Points DOE Category
1 Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
2 girldharanb 70 16-Sep-2015
3 manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
4 shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
5 amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015 ICT SA 261112
6 maqsood041 65 29-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
7 virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
8 Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
9 Want Invitation 65 31 July 2015
10 kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
11 gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
12 marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
13 raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
13 martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
14 sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
15 shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
16 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
17 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
18 andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
19 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
19 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
20 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
21 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
22 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
23 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
24 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
25 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
26 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
27 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
28 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
29 grant512 60 6-May-2015 ICT BA 261111
30 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
31 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
32 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
33 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
34 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
35 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
36 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
37 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
38 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
39 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
40 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
41 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
42 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
43 2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
44 sumanth1627 60
45 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111[/QUOTE]


----------



## smsingh13

Want_Invitation said:


> S.No UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2 girldharanb 70 16-Sep-2015
> 3 manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 4 shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 5 amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 6 maqsood041 65 29-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 7 virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 8 Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 9 Want Invitation 65 31 July 2015
> 10 kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 11 gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12 marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13 raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 13 martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14 sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 15 shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 16 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 18 andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 19 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 19 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 20 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 24 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 25 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 26 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 27 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 28 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 29 grant512 60 6-May-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 30 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 40 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 43 2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 44 sumanth1627 60
> 45 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111


[/QUOTE]

Is this data pulled from myimmitracker ?


----------



## vishalchandnani

Want_Invitation said:


> S.No UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 Tired 70 6-Sep-2015
> 2 girldharanb 70 16-Sep-2015
> 3 manish3134 65 17-Jul-2015
> 4 shiju_y 65 21-Jul-2015
> 5 amar_klanti 65 27-Jul-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 6 maqsood041 65 29-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 7 virusrohan 65 29-Jul-2015
> 8 Rhino12 65 29-Jul-2015
> 9 Want Invitation 65 31 July 2015
> 10 kumar.shravan 65 2-Aug-2015
> 11 gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12 marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13 raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 13 martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14 sferns 65 20-Aug-2015
> 15 shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 16 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015
> 18 andreyx108b 65 9-Sep-2015
> 19 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 19 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 20 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 24 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 25 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 26 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 27 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 28 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 29 grant512 60 6-May-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 30 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 40 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 41 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 43 2aussier 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 44 sumanth1627 60
> 45 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111


[/QUOTE]

vishalchandnani 65 22-Jul-2015


----------



## vishalchandnani

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> Yes there was an update on the forum. Someone with 70 points did get invite.


I did see one for SA with 70 points.


----------



## vikaschandra

Is this data pulled from myimmitracker ?[/QUOTE]

Credit goes to 1400ashi who managed to collect all the details browsing the forum pages on 8th October.


----------



## mgkarthick

3 days left to reach 6.31 PM Thursday (22nd)... Hoping the invite to reach 19th Sep DOE (65 pts) ICT BA... God bless.


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Is this data pulled from myimmitracker ?


Credit goes to 1400ashi who managed to collect all the details browsing the forum pages on 8th October.[/QUOTE]
Hi All,

I have updated the list, those who were invited or have received state nominations, those names have been deleted from this list.

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
15	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
17	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60 
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi

This is a bit strange..how come Tired hasn't get the invite when he applied at 70 points on 6/9/2015???

The lastest we know is 70 points on 16/9/2015 got the invite...


----------



## 1400ashi

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a bit strange..how come Tired hasn't get the invite when he applied at 70 points on 6/9/2015???
> 
> The lastest we know is 70 points on 16/9/2015 got the invite...


Tired has not answered or posted anything. so we are not sure if he received the invite


----------



## andreyx108b

The results wilö come out this week, i hope.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Credit goes to 1400ashi who managed to collect all the details browsing the forum pages on 8th October.


Hi All,

I have updated the list, those who were invited or have received state nominations, those names have been deleted from this list.

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
15	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
17	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60 
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111[/QUOTE]

Dear Ashi

Thank you for your efforts in having the list prepared and maintained. Hopefully we shall see some movements in the upcoming round.


----------



## 1400ashi

Hopefully invitations are sent next week. Though I had dream in the morning that all 65 pointers have been invited and this thread is flooded with new posts 


vikaschandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated the list, those who were invited or have received state nominations, those names have been deleted from this list.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015
> 2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> 3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> 4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
> 7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
> 8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015
> 9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015
> 10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 15	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015
> 17	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 44	sumanth1627	60
> 45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


Dear Ashi

Thank you for your efforts in having the list prepared and maintained. Hopefully we shall see some movements in the upcoming round.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Hopefully invitations are sent next week. Though I had dream in the morning that all 65 pointers have been invited and this thread is flooded with new posts
> 
> 
> Dear Ashi
> 
> Thank you for your efforts in having the list prepared and maintained. Hopefully we shall see some movements in the upcoming round.


[/QUOTE]

 wowww really! may your dream come true.. but kind of difficult since many others would be out of this forum who must have filed with 65 points or higher.  the 60 pointers would want you to go back to sleep and dream and see that the 60 pointers have started to get invite as well.

What is up with your case I do not see you on the list. Have you only applied for State - 190


----------



## 1400ashi

yeah..

have only applied for SC-190. Target is to get 79 each in PTE, when that gets achieved I can apply for SC-189. 
This PTE story to get 79 each is in itself a scam. struggling to score.
 wowww really! may your dream come true.. but kind of difficult since many others would be out of this forum who must have filed with 65 points or higher.  the 60 pointers would want you to go back to sleep and dream and see that the 60 pointers have started to get invite as well.

What is up with your case I do not see you on the list. Have you only applied for State - 190[/QUOTE]


----------



## grant512

Hi guys! Can I apply in state sponsorship in SA? did anyone tried to apply here? I will try VIC too just preparing documents. I've been wating for invitation since May and now its October.


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Hi guys! Can I apply in state sponsorship in SA? did anyone tried to apply here? I will try VIC too just preparing documents. I've been wating for invitation since May and now its October.



Dear grant512 you can apply with SA but maximum chances that it will get rejected with 65 points as their criteria is very tough. Please see below

Special Conditions: Available to international graduates in South Australia, OR applicants have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia, OR have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia OR have 85 points or higher (including state nomination points).
Special Conditions Apply
Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
49 years or less
Financial capacity
See Exemption considerations for International graduates of South Australia
Processing Times: 3 weeks (Current at: 2/7/2015)
(Source: ICT business Analyst Immigration to Australia PR Visa)

Though you can try for Vic. You may get the results soon (positive or negative)


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Hi guys! Can I apply in state sponsorship in SA? did anyone tried to apply here? I will try VIC too just preparing documents. I've been wating for invitation since May and now its October.


Hi grant 512 i could see that your doe was changed to october with increase of 5 points. Did it happen with increase in experience years or ielts?

Since you have 65 points now you can try for NSW as well 70 pointers are having better chances to getting invite. Best wishes.


----------



## dreamsanj

grant512 said:


> Hi guys! Can I apply in state sponsorship in SA? did anyone tried to apply here? I will try VIC too just preparing documents. I've been wating for invitation since May and now its October.


Hi 
The SA has marked the group ICT in High Risk.. which basically means Special requirement to be met by candidates. you can check the requirement on their site. but most infuriating is High points 85 points.. you Ideally need to have 80 pts or 75 pts (489) to be even considered for the SA.. 

well I fail to understand by any stretch of imagination one who would have 75 pts going in for 190 visa.. But SA kind of hopes for them to be..( Or not).

well others can also give in their ideas on this..


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi
> The SA has marked the group ICT in High Risk.. which basically means Special requirement to be met by candidates. you can check the requirement on their site. but most infuriating is High points 85 points.. you Ideally need to have 80 pts or 75 pts (489) to be even considered for the SA..
> 
> well I fail to understand by any stretch of imagination one who would have 75 pts going in for 190 visa.. But SA kind of hopes for them to be..( Or not).
> 
> well others can also give in their ideas on this..


You are right dreamsanj with 80 points or 75 why would one want to go for state 190 SA rather opt for 189. As per my assumption SA wants people who are young, have been educated in Aus and have a job (as only with all this in hand one can score 80 or more)


----------



## grant512

> Hi grant 512 i could see that your doe was changed to october with increase of 5 points. Did it happen with increase in experience years or ielts?
> 
> Since you have 65 points now you can try for NSW as well 70 pointers are having better chances to getting invite. Best wishes.


Hi Vikas, it's +5 for the working experience, 8 years in total. We applied in NSW before and tick on the state sponsorship and choose NSW, after 1 month of waiting my agent suddenly told me that *"The counting of work experience with DIBP is employment in the last 10 years. We received information from NSW that they will assess the work experience for ICT professional based on the Skilled Employment that ACS consider to equate to work as an Appropriate Level. Would you like to consider applying with Victoria? Kindly advise so that we can amend the EOI and lodge the application with Victoria."*

Main applicant is my wife, who's total relevant experience is 8 years as ICT BA.. with a degree of BS Accountancy. Care to explain it to me why my agent pulled-out our NSW application?


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Hi Vikas, +5 for the working experience 8 years in total. We applied in NSW before and tick on the statesponsorship and choose NSWafter 1 month my agent told me that *"The counting of work experience with DIBP is employment in the last 10 years. We received information from NSW that they will assess the work experience for ICT professional based on the Skilled Employment that ACS consider to equate to work as an Appropriate Level. Would you like to consider applying with Victoria? Kindly advise so that we can amend the EOI and lodge the application with Victoria."*
> 
> Main applicant is my wife, who's total relevant experience is 8 years as ICT BA.. with a degree of BS Accountancy. care to explain it to me please?


Dear grant512 their seems some gap? Can you answer the below for me to be able to get better idea in order to explain or others to explain

1. What is the total number or years ACS has considered relevant to the job code? Usually ACS deducts 2 years? Has your wife already gained 10+ year of experience?
Question asked to know hoping the agent has not marked all the years as relevant wherein it might be correct?
2. Your agent ticked/choose NSW 190 and also 189? Or just 190 at intial stage?

Their is maximum points fo experience which is for 8 years or more is 15 points. How many active eoi's do you have at the moment 1 or 2?


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> Hi Vikas, it's +5 for the working experience, 8 years in total. We applied in NSW before and tick on the state sponsorship and choose NSW, after 1 month of waiting my agent suddenly told me that *"The counting of work experience with DIBP is employment in the last 10 years. We received information from NSW that they will assess the work experience for ICT professional based on the Skilled Employment that ACS consider to equate to work as an Appropriate Level. Would you like to consider applying with Victoria? Kindly advise so that we can amend the EOI and lodge the application with Victoria."*
> 
> Main applicant is my wife, who's total relevant experience is 8 years as ICT BA.. with a degree of BS Accountancy. Care to explain it to me why my agent pulled-out our NSW application?


Not sure why he pulled out your NSW application? their is no criteria which says u should not have 8+ experience or you cannot apply?
Ask your agent for the reason behind it?

Dear seniors seek your opinion on this?


----------



## grant512

> Dear grant512 their seems some gap? Can you answer the below for me to be able to get better idea in order to explain or others to explain
> 
> 1. What is the total number or years ACS has considered relevant to the job code? Usually ACS deducts 2 years? Has your wife already gained 10+ year of experience?
> Question asked to know hoping the agent has not marked all the years as relevant wherein it might be correct?
> 2. Your agent ticked/choose NSW 190 and also 189? Or just 190 at intial stage?
> 
> Their is maximum points fo experience which is for 8 years or more is 15 points. How many active eoi's do you have at the moment 1 or 2?



1. the following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analayst) 

Dates: 10/7 - 10/14
position Dev BA
Employer:
Country:

So I guess ACS assessed 7 years of relevant experience then additional 5pts this Oct 2015 ( total of 8 years experience)


2. My agent ticked 189 and 190 (NSW), I only have (1) active EOI

Am I in a right path?
Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

grant512 said:


> 1. the following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analayst)
> 
> Dates: 10/7 - 10/14
> position Dev BA
> Employer:
> Country:
> 
> So I guess ACS assessed 7 years of relevant experience then additional 5pts this Oct 2015 ( total of 8 years experience)
> 
> 
> 2. My agent ticked 189 and 190 (NSW), I only have (1) active EOI
> 
> Am I in a right path?
> Thanks!



Their is something wrong as you see in the statement it says the *following employment after October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analayst) *

Acs has considered employment from oct 2013 to equate and relevant to nominated code 261111 then how come 8 years has been considered please check your ACS assesment again


----------



## grant512

hmmm getting confuse with her statement here:
When I asked her before if ACS deducted 2 years then this was her answer..

*The counting of work experience with DIBP is employment in the last 10 years. *


----------



## smsingh13

Hi,
While we all wait for our EOI to move further, I have made the list of documents, required once this step is successfully crossed. I request everyone to go through it , as it contains some questions which can be answered by experts out here.

Also, please feel free to add if I have missed on any required document.

1.	Form 80
a.	Required for self
b.	Required for spouse
c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?)

2.	Character Statutory Declaration form
a.	Required for self
b.	Required for spouse
c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?)

3.	Birth Certificate ( My question is, should these all be notarized? )
a.	Required for self
b.	Required for spouse
c.	Required for each child
I believe 10th class certificate is equivalent as a proof to birth certificate. Can it be used instead of birth certificate ?

4.	Passport( My question is, should these all be notarized? )
a.	Required for all applicants

5.	PCC
a.	Required for all applicants above 16yrs of age

6.	ACS Assessment
a.	Required for primary applicant

7.	PTE
a.	Required for primary applicant

8.	Education Certificates of Primary Applicant
a.	10th
b.	11th
c.	12th
d.	Degree
e.	Degree – Detailed Marks Sheet
f.	Masters
g.	Masters – Detailed Marks sheet
h.	P.Hd.
i.	P.Hd. – Detailed Markes Sheet
My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?

9.	Education Certificates - Spouse
a.	10th
b.	11th
c.	12th
d.	Degree
e.	Degree – Detailed Marks Sheet
f.	Masters
g.	Masters – Detailed Marks sheet
h.	P.Hd.
i.	P.Hd. – Detailed Markes Sheet
My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?

10.	Experience Certificate of Primary Applicant, from each company
a.	Offer Letter 
b.	Release Letter
c.	Payslips
d.	Reference Letter
My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?

11.	Experience Certificate of Spouse, from each company
a.	Offer Letter
b.	Release Letter
c.	Payslips
d.	Reference Letter
My question is, should these all be notarized?

12.	Income Tax statements
My question is, should these all be notarized?

13.	Bank statements to show salary credits
My question is, should these all be notarized?


----------



## smsingh13

smsingh13 said:


> Hi,
> While we all wait for our EOI to move further, I have made the list of documents, required once this step is successfully crossed. I request everyone to go through it , as it contains some questions which can be answered by experts out here.
> 
> Also, please feel free to add if I have missed on any required document.
> 
> 1.	Form 80
> a.	Required for self
> b.	Required for spouse
> c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?)
> 
> 2.	Character Statutory Declaration form
> a.	Required for self
> b.	Required for spouse
> c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?)
> 
> 3.	Birth Certificate ( My question is, should these all be notarized? )
> a.	Required for self
> b.	Required for spouse
> c.	Required for each child
> I believe 10th class certificate is equivalent as a proof to birth certificate. Can it be used instead of birth certificate ?
> 
> 4.	Passport( My question is, should these all be notarized? )
> a.	Required for all applicants
> 
> 5.	PCC
> a.	Required for all applicants above 16yrs of age
> 
> 6.	ACS Assessment
> a.	Required for primary applicant
> 
> 7.	PTE
> a.	Required for primary applicant
> 
> 8.	Education Certificates of Primary Applicant
> a.	10th
> b.	11th
> c.	12th
> d.	Degree
> e.	Degree – Detailed Marks Sheet
> f.	Masters
> g.	Masters – Detailed Marks sheet
> h.	P.Hd.
> i.	P.Hd. – Detailed Markes Sheet
> My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?
> 
> 9.	Education Certificates - Spouse
> a.	10th
> b.	11th
> c.	12th
> d.	Degree
> e.	Degree – Detailed Marks Sheet
> f.	Masters
> g.	Masters – Detailed Marks sheet
> h.	P.Hd.
> i.	P.Hd. – Detailed Markes Sheet
> My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?
> 
> 10.	Experience Certificate of Primary Applicant, from each company
> a.	Offer Letter
> b.	Release Letter
> c.	Payslips
> d.	Reference Letter
> My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?
> 
> 11.	Experience Certificate of Spouse, from each company
> a.	Offer Letter
> b.	Release Letter
> c.	Payslips
> d.	Reference Letter
> My question is, should these all be notarized?
> 
> 12.	Income Tax statements
> My question is, should these all be notarized?
> 
> 13.	Bank statements to show salary credits
> My question is, should these all be notarized?


Add on

14. Medical
My question is, is it required for all applicants, irrespective of their age ?


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> Hi, While we all wait for our EOI to move further, I have made the list of documents, required once this step is successfully crossed. I request everyone to go through it , as it contains some questions which can be answered by experts out here. Also, please feel free to add if I have missed on any required document. 1.	Form 80 a.	Required for self b.	Required for spouse c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?) 2.	Character Statutory Declaration form a.	Required for self b.	Required for spouse c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?) 3.	Birth Certificate ( My question is, should these all be notarized? ) a.	Required for self b.	Required for spouse c.	Required for each child I believe 10th class certificate is equivalent as a proof to birth certificate. Can it be used instead of birth certificate ? 4.	Passport( My question is, should these all be notarized? ) a.	Required for all applicants 5.	PCC a.	Required for all applicants above 16yrs of age 6.	ACS Assessment a.	Required for primary applicant 7.	PTE a.	Required for primary applicant 8.	Education Certificates of Primary Applicant a.	10th b.	11th c.	12th d.	Degree e.	Degree &#150; Detailed Marks Sheet f.	Masters g.	Masters &#150; Detailed Marks sheet h.	P.Hd. i.	P.Hd. &#150; Detailed Markes Sheet My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment? 9.	Education Certificates - Spouse a.	10th b.	11th c.	12th d.	Degree e.	Degree &#150; Detailed Marks Sheet f.	Masters g.	Masters &#150; Detailed Marks sheet h.	P.Hd. i.	P.Hd. &#150; Detailed Markes Sheet My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment? 10.	Experience Certificate of Primary Applicant, from each company a.	Offer Letter b.	Release Letter c.	Payslips d.	Reference Letter My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment? 11.	Experience Certificate of Spouse, from each company a.	Offer Letter b.	Release Letter c.	Payslips d.	Reference Letter My question is, should these all be notarized? 12.	Income Tax statements My question is, should these all be notarized? 13.	Bank statements to show salary credits My question is, should these all be notarized?


I am sorry to sound negative, but i guess i now know why some people are waiting for their visas longer.

Are you claiming spouse points?

Why are you attaching school grades?


----------



## smsingh13

andreyx108b said:


> I am sorry to sound negative, but i guess i now know why some people are waiting for their visas longer.
> 
> Are you claiming spouse points?
> 
> Why are you attaching school grades?


This is a generic list I have built. It may vary from some applicants eg:- education etc. Regarding "grades", take it as a question, do you think we should attach them too ?


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> This is a generic list I have built. It may vary from some applicants eg:- education etc. Regarding "grades", take it as a question, do you think we should attach them too ?


Well, the rule is that you attach only what is relevant. 
If you dont claim employment points - dont attach references etc.

If you dont claim education - dont attach education (just as example)

If you dont claim partner points - dont attach her education (unless to prove English level) and her work exp.

Form 80 is only for those who are over 18.


----------



## Mugiwara

Cocox said:


> Hey man, you can't lodge the EOI without the skill assessment. Sorry to hear about your situation. I got mine within 4 days too. Just shoot an email to them asking about the situation perhaps?


Thank you so much for your reply. I got my skills assessment today. Cheers!


----------



## Mugiwara

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Mugiwara ACS does take time to give the results some times more than couple of months and some times just releases in couple of days. It would be in favor of you if you wait and get the positive ACS assessments. Having the +ve assesments result you would have a better picture on how many points you could claim for qualification and experience.
> 
> Yes it has been tough for ICT BA but hoping it will get better in future rounds.
> Hope you receive your results soon. Best wishes.



Hi Vikas,

Thank you for your reply. I got my skills assessment today and I'm so stoked . I will apply for my eoi today and I hope to get the invite soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mugiwara

Hi Ya'll,

I was wondering while submitting the EOI which date should I put in " Date of Skills assessment"? The date that I got my letter i.e. 20/10/2015 or the date that I applied for assessment i.e. 23/09/2015? Any response from you all will be much appreciated. I'm just confused.


----------



## rameezsh1

Mugiwara said:


> Hi Ya'll,
> 
> I was wondering while submitting the EOI which date should I put in " Date of Skills assessment"? The date that I got my letter i.e. 20/10/2015 or the date that I applied for assessment i.e. 23/09/2015? Any response from you all will be much appreciated. I'm just confused.


Hi Mugiwara,

You need to put the date when you got your skills assessed. The date is usually written on the letter you get from ACS for your +ve outcome of skills assessment. I hope this helps.


----------



## anz1204

Hi every one,

i am new to this forum. just wanted to know has anyone got nsw 190 invitations for ICT business analyst with 65+5 points. i submitted my EOI on 16/09/2015 with 65+5 points. '
just curious to know when can i get invited. any info will be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mugiwara

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi Mugiwara,
> 
> You need to put the date when you got your skills assessed. The date is usually written on the letter you get from ACS for your +ve outcome of skills assessment. I hope this helps.


Hi Rameezsh1, Thanks for the response. I did put the date that is on the letter. Thanks a lot. Cheers.


----------



## vikaschandra

Mugiwara said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I got my skills assessment today and I'm so stoked . I will apply for my eoi today and I hope to get the invite soon :fingerscrossed:


Congrats. File your eoi asap. Best wishes.


----------



## grant512

@vikaschandra 

Thank you for helping me out.

I found out that applying in VIC, they require total experience not in ACS. Not sure in NSW if they follow the same rule...

Anyone? Does NSW require ACS assessment or the total working experience.. Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

anz1204 said:


> Hi every one, i am new to this forum. just wanted to know has anyone got nsw 190 invitations for ICT business analyst with 65+5 points. i submitted my EOI on 16/09/2015 with 65+5 points. ' just curious to know when can i get invited. any info will be much appreciated Thanks


Yes, i did, on 16/09. approved 14/10.


----------



## Cocox

anz1204 said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> i am new to this forum. just wanted to know has anyone got nsw 190 invitations for ICT business analyst with 65+5 points. i submitted my EOI on 16/09/2015 with 65+5 points. '
> just curious to know when can i get invited. any info will be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


I have 60+5 awaiting NSW just submitted on 3rd Oct. Next round is on 23rd Oct so let's await.


----------



## andreyx108b

Cocox said:


> I have 60+5 awaiting NSW just submitted on 3rd Oct. Next round is on 23rd Oct so let's await.


Mate, there are no rounds for NSW... and they are now mostly inviting 65+5SS pointers...


----------



## sferns

anz1204 said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> i am new to this forum. just wanted to know has anyone got nsw 190 invitations for ICT business analyst with 65+5 points. i submitted my EOI on 16/09/2015 with 65+5 points. '
> just curious to know when can i get invited. any info will be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


 I was with same points. Timelines so far in my signature. All the best and be patient


----------



## Cocox

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, there are no rounds for NSW... and they are now mostly inviting 65+5SS pointers...


Hey nice to see you man. Congratulations BTW. And thanks for informing us. I was wrong. Phew, that means more waiting for me. Sucks.


----------



## Ind79

Hi Guys,

Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.

ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82

Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.

Waiting for invitation.


----------



## Cocox

Ind79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.
> 
> ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
> PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82
> 
> Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.
> 
> Waiting for invitation.


Good luck bud. I'm wondering what you've meant by "Date of effect" ?


----------



## Ind79

Cocox said:


> Good luck bud. I'm wondering what you've meant by "Date of effect" ?


Thanks mate,

Initially I had applied EOI with 55 points on 18/06/2015, and after I gained 10 more points from PTE, I updated my EOI on 07/10/2015. The skill select shows date of effect as 07/10/2015. I not sure, but I believe 18/06/2015 is no longer valid, the actual date (for my ranking) is 07/10/2015.


----------



## Ind79

BTW, gud luck to you to mate...


----------



## Cocox

Ind79 said:


> BTW, gud luck to you to mate...


Got it. Thanks for taking time to explain mate. World is a small place; perhaps we'll meet in Sydney


----------



## Ind79

Absolutely mate..I already live in Sydney on a work permit...would be glad to meet you when you arrive...


----------



## vikaschandra

Ind79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.
> 
> ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
> PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82
> 
> Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.
> 
> Waiting for invitation.


Hi Ind79 you can add your details to the list below that ways we all would be able to keep track on the progress

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
15	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
17	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60	
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## Marigold2015

I can't believe that Skillselect hasn't update the result for 9th Oct!
I mean tomorrow night midnight will be the 23/10 round, and they haven't posted the result from the previous round??!!??

Seriously...I'm so frustrated with them. I was trying to call and get to the phone number of skillselect people. Of course someone must be able to access the ranking and they can see who're in the queue. But they don't give out that information about skillselect contact details.
Hopeless...


----------



## jegan007

*PTE Tips*



sferns said:


> I was with same points. Timelines so far in my signature. All the best and be patient



Can you guide me to score 80 in all in PTE. I have given two times PTE but i able to get only 65.


----------



## jegan007

*Need PTE Guidance*

Mate,

Can you guide me on PTE for the band 8 score. I plunged two times.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jegan007

ICT SA -| PTE: 7 (25/09/15) | ACS: +ve on 23/09/15 | EOI - 60 points: 28/09/2015 | PTE Attempt 2 : 6 (20/10/15) |


----------



## jegan007

:juggle [/QUOTE]ICT SA -| PTE: 7 (25/09/15) | ACS: +ve on 23/09/15 | EOI - 60 points: 28/09/2015 | PTE Attempt 2 : 6 (20/10/15) |


----------



## vishalchandnani

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, i did, on 16/09. approved 14/10.


Not sure what the criteria is.
I am working in WA. date of effect for 190 EOI is 22/07/2015 with 65+5 points.

I haven't received email to apply for NSW state sponsorship


----------



## vikaschandra

Marigold2015 said:


> I can't believe that Skillselect hasn't update the result for 9th Oct!
> I mean tomorrow night midnight will be the 23/10 round, and they haven't posted the result from the previous round??!!??
> 
> Seriously...I'm so frustrated with them. I was trying to call and get to the phone number of skillselect people. Of course someone must be able to access the ranking and they can see who're in the queue. But they don't give out that information about skillselect contact details.
> Hopeless...


Hi Marigold2015 looking at the current situation I doubt that they will publish the results today and might do it after the second round, all the results at the same time. 
This month seems so long and the frustration level is rising among the candidates. 
No other choice than to wait and see the round happening tomorrow. 

Just praying it is not going to be like the last round.


----------



## andreyx108b

vishalchandnani said:


> Not sure what the criteria is. I am working in WA. date of effect for 190 EOI is 22/07/2015 with 65+5 points. I haven't received email to apply for NSW state sponsorship


Re-check if you selected NSW as a desired state.

What is your IELTS score?


----------



## rohitjaggi

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
14 Rohit Jaggi 65 22-AUG-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
15	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	
17	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36 marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60	
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## rohitjaggi

EOI submitted: 22-AUG-2015

ICT BA 261111

Points: 65

Invitation: Waiting


----------



## vishalchandnani

andreyx108b said:


> Re-check if you selected NSW as a desired state.
> 
> What is your IELTS score?


Desired state selected as NSW
IELTS : W:7.0; S:8.0; L=9.0; R:9.0

Quick question: Does your EOI reflect that NSW has sent you an invitation email to apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Hello Folks, I am new to the forum and it is my first post. I must say, this is very helpful and efforts been put by each one of you is much appreciated. 

Here are my details.

*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111*
ACS +Ve Result Received - 15th Sep 2015
PTE Academics : L 77, R 74, S 90 , W 75
EOI DOE - 20/10/2015 
Points: 65
Invite : XX/XX/2015 

Looking at the trend been shared by people, in my case invite is only possible by Dec'15 (not encouraging at all, but it is what it is).


----------



## andreyx108b

vishalchandnani said:


> Desired state selected as NSW IELTS : W:7.0; S:8.0; L=9.0; R:9.0 Quick question: Does your EOI reflect that NSW has sent you an invitation email to apply for state sponsorship?


I would say - very weird you did not get an invite. I have no explanation. 

I am applying via agent and I have no access to the account, he just informs me. 

Are you offshore?


----------



## vishalchandnani

andreyx108b said:


> I would say - very weird you did not get an invite. I have no explanation.
> 
> I am applying via agent and I have no access to the account, he just informs me.
> 
> Are you offshore?


Nope. Been in Perth, WA since Jul 2012


----------



## smsingh13

smsingh13 said:


> Hi,
> While we all wait for our EOI to move further, I have made the list of documents, required once this step is successfully crossed. I request everyone to go through it , as it contains some questions which can be answered by experts out here.
> 
> Also, please feel free to add if I have missed on any required document.
> 
> 1.	Form 80
> a.	Required for self
> b.	Required for spouse
> c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?)
> 
> 2.	Character Statutory Declaration form
> a.	Required for self
> b.	Required for spouse
> c.	Required for each child (Is it required for child of all ages or above 16 only?)
> 
> 3.	Birth Certificate ( My question is, should these all be notarized? )
> a.	Required for self
> b.	Required for spouse
> c.	Required for each child
> I believe 10th class certificate is equivalent as a proof to birth certificate. Can it be used instead of birth certificate ?
> 
> 4.	Passport( My question is, should these all be notarized? )
> a.	Required for all applicants
> 
> 5.	PCC
> a.	Required for all applicants above 16yrs of age
> 
> 6.	ACS Assessment
> a.	Required for primary applicant
> 
> 7.	PTE
> a.	Required for primary applicant
> 
> 8.	Education Certificates of Primary Applicant
> a.	10th
> b.	11th
> c.	12th
> d.	Degree
> e.	Degree – Detailed Marks Sheet
> f.	Masters
> g.	Masters – Detailed Marks sheet
> h.	P.Hd.
> i.	P.Hd. – Detailed Markes Sheet
> My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?
> 
> 9.	Education Certificates - Spouse
> a.	10th
> b.	11th
> c.	12th
> d.	Degree
> e.	Degree – Detailed Marks Sheet
> f.	Masters
> g.	Masters – Detailed Marks sheet
> h.	P.Hd.
> i.	P.Hd. – Detailed Markes Sheet
> My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?
> 
> 10.	Experience Certificate of Primary Applicant, from each company
> a.	Offer Letter
> b.	Release Letter
> c.	Payslips
> d.	Reference Letter
> My question is, should these all be notarized, as used for ACS assessment?
> 
> 11.	Experience Certificate of Spouse, from each company
> a.	Offer Letter
> b.	Release Letter
> c.	Payslips
> d.	Reference Letter
> My question is, should these all be notarized?
> 
> 12.	Income Tax statements
> My question is, should these all be notarized?
> 
> 13.	Bank statements to show salary credits
> My question is, should these all be notarized?


Any answers for the questions I asked ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Hello Folks, I am new to the forum and it is my first post. I must say, this is very helpful and efforts been put by each one of you is much appreciated.
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> *Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111*
> ACS +Ve Result Received - 15th Sep 2015
> PTE Academics : L 77, R 74, S 90 , W 75
> EOI DOE - 20/10/2015
> Points: 65
> Invite : XX/XX/2015
> 
> Looking at the trend been shared by people, in my case invite is only possible by Dec'15 (not encouraging at all, but it is what it is).


Welcome aboard Ashutosh. Add yourself to the list available on the page. Last round was a shocker for 2611 hence cant predict anything until we see the results published. Your DOE is october so hoping they clear up until september in the rounds held in november that ways you should be able to expect invite in december. 

Best wishes. Lets wait for tomorrow evening round and see how it moves.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Thanks v much Vikas. I am sure with the guidance and support of seniors folks - this wait isn't going to hurt much


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Thanks v much Vikas. I am sure with the guidance and support of seniors folks - this wait isn't going to hurt much


Same is what I have been doing. Guiding friends on the forum with whatever knowledge I have and learning from the seniors to know more as they have better knowledge. 

@Andrey prepared an immitracker you can put your details on that as well and can see the updates from others too. Thanks Andrey for the tracker. 

My Immigration Tracker - Australian, Canada and USA visa tracking | information and news


----------



## smsingh13

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Thanks v much Vikas. I am sure with the guidance and support of seniors folks - this wait isn't going to hurt much


Ashutosh, 

You can add your details at myimmitracker.com, for better tracking of your application in relation to progress of all other applications.


----------



## smsingh13

I applied for EOI on 6Oct15 under "System Analyst" category with 65 points . What is the probability in 23rd Oct round ?


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Both, I have uploaded my details to the tracker - and Andy thanks for putting this tracker together. Much appreciated.


----------



## viv31085

Hello guys ,

My Details

Skilled - Subclass - 189, 190 (NSW) | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
ACS +Ve Result Received - August 2014
IELTS R -7.5, L-8, W-6.5, S-7 

EOI DOE - 1/10/2015 
Points: 60 

looking at current situation getting invite for 60 points looks like an impossible task isnt it ?, sitting for IELTS on Dec 5th and hoping to get 7 in each band.


----------



## vikaschandra

:boxing:


viv31085 said:


> Hello guys ,
> 
> My Details
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189, 190 (NSW) | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
> ACS +Ve Result Received - August 2014
> IELTS R -7.5, L-8, W-6.5, S-7
> 
> EOI DOE - 1/10/2015
> Points: 60
> 
> looking at current situation getting invite for 60 points looks like an impossible task isnt it ?, sitting for IELTS on Dec 5th and hoping to get 7 in each band.


Hi viv31085 it looks difficult but not impossible. All wiuld depend on the numbe of applications/eoi in effect. 
We would be able to have clear picture on when invites can be expected for 60 pointers. 
Though for state one can get invited any time provided they have met the criteria and the state wants them. 
You can boost your points by giving IELTS or PTE and climb towards the top of the list.
One benefit for 2611 is that it is pro rata so it has been distributed to accomodate until the next fy. And you can see changes in eoi points for individual like increase and decrease in points due to experience, age, language test. 

So good o keep the hopes high as its uncertain but not impossible


----------



## gd2015

After the last 2 disappointments I am not even going to login to my skill set account. I will login only if there are updates on invites for ICT BA. 
I have already given up hopes for this round.
Did anyone get in touch with any MARA agent or DIBP to find out the reason for so few invites in the last round?
Does anyone have any information apart form the discussion on the forum?
I am just wondering why they messed up with the already perfect process. I cant find any rational reason to do so.


----------



## raghum4u

gd2015 said:


> After the last 2 disappointments I am not even going to login to my skill set account. I will login only if there are updates on invites for ICT BA.
> I have already given up hopes for this round.
> Did anyone get in touch with any MARA agent or DIBP to find out the reason for so few invites in the last round?
> Does anyone have any information apart form the discussion on the forum?
> I am just wondering why they messed up with the already perfect process. I cant find any rational reason to do so.


Relax gd2015, There are few things which is beyond our control and preview. Hope and patience can achieve more than our force.


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> :boxing:
> 
> Hi viv31085 it looks difficult but not impossible. All wiuld depend on the numbe of applications/eoi in effect.
> We would be able to have clear picture on when invites can be expected for 60 pointers.
> Though for state one can get invited any time provided they have met the criteria and the state wants them.
> You can boost your points by giving IELTS or PTE and climb towards the top of the list.
> One benefit for 2611 is that it is pro rata so it has been distributed to accomodate until the next fy. And you can see changes in eoi points for individual like increase and decrease in points due to experience, age, language test.
> 
> So good o keep the hopes high as its uncertain but not impossible



Hi Vikas, good to see some positive response here  till now for 189 they are inviting only 65 point holders and by last month end they still have a backlog of 2-3 months , this is for 65 point
God knows when they will pick 60 point holders and even they pick they have to cover a backlog of 8 months ( i.e. from February 2015 to current date) , going by this things not looking bright for 60 point holders this financial year


----------



## 1400ashi

have added the name in the list already. here we go with the updated list:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015	
10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
21	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
22	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
23	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
24	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
25	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
26	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
27	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
30	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
43	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
44	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
45	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
47	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	sumanth1627	60 
49	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
50	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
53	mugiwara 20-Oct-2015


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> Hi Vikas, good to see some positive response here  till now for 189 they are inviting only 65 point holders and by last month end they still have a backlog of 2-3 months , this is for 65 point
> God knows when they will pick 60 point holders and even they pick they have to cover a backlog of 8 months ( i.e. from February 2015 to current date) , going by this things not looking bright for 60 point holders this financial year


Dear Viv lets look at this way/assume considering there are only people listed on this forum who have submitted their eoi and the list is not very long hence the invites to be sent out would be for sure.. i know this is not possible since hundreds of other are on with their eoi lodged and not following the forum but just to keep things positive and having hope would do no harm. isn't it?

I can imagine what must be going on with everyone especially the 60 pointers as I myself was one of them couple of months back.. we will get more information once DIBP publishes the result..


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> have added the name in the list already. here we go with the updated list:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015
> 2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> 3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> 4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
> 7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
> 8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015
> 9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015
> 10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 21	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 22	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 23	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 24	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 25	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 26	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 27	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 30	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 44	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 45	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 47	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 48	sumanth1627	60
> 49	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 50	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 53	mugiwara 20-Oct-2015


Hi Ashi,

Thanks once again for taking time out to update the list. Numbers of candidates has been increasing... hopefully tomorrow most of them on the top are removed and the chances increase for people waiting since feb 2015...


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Hi Guys,

I have been watching this forum for a long while and my presumption on invitation rounds. Currently the cut off marks for (2611 - ICT Business and System Analysts) is 65 and based on that number of seats per invitation round, only 65 pointers are invited.

Since more number of 65 pointers are there, 60 pointers would have to wait for longer time (many months) and provided if the DIBP changes the score cut off to 60 then the backlog gets cleared fast.

See that attached file for your understanding:

Regards,
SLN
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ICT System Analyst - ANZSCO 261112
ACS: +Ve Result Received - 20-Feb-2015
PTE: 31-Aug-2015 - L/R/S/W - 73/68/70/74 - Overall Band Score: 7
Total Scored - 60 points
Subclass 189 - EOI DOE - 02/09/2015
Subclass 190 - NSW - EOI DOE - 12/09/2015
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi all

Surprisingly no one posting on this forum the day before the invitation night...
Anyway...Good luck to all of us for the invitation tonight. Hope 65 pointers will be all cleared (well i know it's not possible). Wish y'all the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi all Surprisingly no one posting on this forum the day before the invitation night... Anyway...Good luck to all of us for the invitation tonight. Hope 65 pointers will be all cleared (well i know it's not possible). Wish y'all the best.


Good luck guys!


----------



## maqsood041

Everyone is too scared.



Marigold2015 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Surprisingly no one posting on this forum the day before the invitation night...
> Anyway...Good luck to all of us for the invitation tonight. Hope 65 pointers will be all cleared (well i know it's not possible). Wish y'all the best.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

For my own benefit, I don't want to see your names outstanding or waiting for an invite any further. Clear the deck today, so as I get up the ladder! will you )))

Good luck!


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Surprisingly no one posting on this forum the day before the invitation night...
> Anyway...Good luck to all of us for the invitation tonight. Hope 65 pointers will be all cleared (well i know it's not possible). Wish y'all the best.


I suppose many like me are not very optimistic abount today's round. Just hoping 65 pointers get invite and all the remaining invitations which were not sent in the last round are sent in this round.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> I suppose many like me are not very optimistic abount today's round. Just hoping 65 pointers get invite and all the remaining invitations which were not sent in the last round are sent in this round.


Yes you are right all are in panick mode eapecially because of what happened in the last round. Hopefully BA ad SA towards the top of the queue will see the light of day - get their invites. 
For myself I am just not bothering since I know i would not be getting invited in this round probably next month or a month after. 

Marigold,gd2015,maqsood,wantinvitation hope at least the first 15 in our list get invited. 

Best wishes everyone. Do keep the forum updated upon receiving the invite


----------



## maqsood041

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you are right all are in panick mode eapecially because of what happened in the last round. Hopefully BA ad SA in towards the top of the queue will see the light of day - get their invites.
> For myself I am just not bothering since I know i would not be getting invited in this round probably next month or a month after.
> 
> Marigold,gd2015,maqsood,wantinvitation hope at least the first 15 in our list get invited.
> 
> Best wishes everyone. Do keep the forum updated upon receiving the invite


Thanks I sure hope so but for some reason i dont want to check my email like i do after every round


----------



## vikaschandra

maqsood041 said:


> Thanks I sure hope so but for some reason i dont want to check my email like i do after every round



I can imagine what you must be feeling. Well lets just wait for the updates to come on the forum by other applicants and thereafter you could login to check your status ray2:


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> For my own benefit, I don't want to see your names outstanding or waiting for an invite any further. Clear the deck today, so as I get up the ladder! will you )))
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Ashutosh the candidates on the top of the list are eager to see the status of their eoi change to "Invited" 
matter of few hours and the picture would be more clear on where the 60 Pointers stand.
keep following the thread for updates


----------



## raghum4u

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ashutosh the candidates on the top of the list are eager to see the status of their eoi change to "Invited"
> matter of few hours and the picture would be more clear on where the 60 Pointers stand.
> keep following the thread for updates


All the best for 60 pointers as well, although I'm 65 and waiting, I can't imagine the wait for 60 pointers. Guys never give up and keep up your patience.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> have added the name in the list already. here we go with the updated list:
> 
> *Invited List*
> 
> Please remove yourself from the waiting list and add yourself here.
> 
> 
> *Waiting List*
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015
> 2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> 3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> 4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
> 7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
> 8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015
> 9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015
> 10	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12 raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 13	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 15	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 16	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 21	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 22	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 23	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 24	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 25	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 26	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 27	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 30	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 44	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 45	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 47	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 48	sumanth1627	60
> 49	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 50	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 53	mugiwara 20-Oct-2015


Hello everyone guess that the remaining 70 minutes is like a decade for most out their 
Once the invitations are out please do not forget to update the list above for other to have an idea on where we are headed to. Thank in advance and best wishes to everyone out their. 

Let us thank 1400Ashi for preparing the list.


----------



## smsingh13

While 23rd Oct is knocking on the doors, it is quite strange that 9th Oct results are not published yet. Did the round ever happened ?


----------



## osteo80

Wow, the list for 2611 is even more massive than 2613


----------



## vikaschandra

smsingh13 said:


> While 23rd Oct is knocking on the doors, it is quite strange that 9th Oct results are not published yet. Did the round ever happened ?


For ICT BA/SA 9th Oct round was like it never took place. Hope that does not happen with this round. 
DIBP shall probably publish the results after the current round.


----------



## gd2015

Any updates?
I am not able to login to my EOI account.


----------



## vikaschandra

Anyone on this forum has got an Invite???


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Any updates?
> I am not able to login to my EOI account.



Another user on other thread reported the same.. are others facing the issue as well.


----------



## vikaschandra

vikaschandra said:


> Another user on other thread reported the same.. are others facing the issue as well.


Maqsood,wantinvitation,marigold,vishal,viru,rhino... what is the update?


----------



## smsingh13

Status is still SUBMITTED


----------



## senthilsuny

I have 65 points, should i consider to get SS. I will cross 40 age by Jan.

Please advise.


----------



## vikaschandra

Guess I should quit this thread its kinda killing seeing no invites for 2611 yet....


----------



## gd2015

Seems no invite for 261111 this time as well.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Any updates?
> I am not able to login to my EOI account.



were you able to login??


----------



## raghum4u

Guys any one with Invite.  i haven't got it :noidea: status is still submitted


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> were you able to login??


No. I am not able to. I am in office right now. Will go home and check once more.


----------



## gd2015

I have not received invitation. Status is still submitted.


----------



## smsingh13

It seems no invite for BA/SA category. What's wrong guys ? Any guesses ?


----------



## gd2015

Seems like @aussieplan with EOI dated 8th August and 65 points got invitation. 
He has posted on the other thread. waiting for him to confirm.
But surprisingly he is not in our list.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

osteo80 said:


> Wow, the list for 2611 is even more massive than 2613


what do you mean by that please?


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Seems like @aussieplan with EOI dated 8th August and 65 points got invitation.
> He has posted on the other thread. waiting for him to confirm.
> But surprisingly he is not in our list.



He was not added to the list but i can see him on myimmitracker prepared by Andrey

aussieplan	Indian	261111	ICT Business Analyst	65	2015-06-08 In progress

if his DOE is Aug then what about Candidates with July DOE

2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015


----------



## gd2015

Guys seems like @aussieplan with EOI dated 8th August and 65 points has received invitation.
He replied to my private message confirming the same. I have requested him to update on this thread for everyone's reference.
Finally some good news. 
Waiting for guys before him to provide updates.


----------



## smsingh13

gd2015 said:


> Seems like @aussieplan with EOI dated 8th August and 65 points got invitation.
> He has posted on the other thread. waiting for him to confirm.
> But surprisingly he is not in our list.


In myimmitracker, aussieplan is 8June and not Aug


----------



## vikaschandra

smsingh13 said:


> In myimmitracker, aussieplan is 8June and not Aug


That incorrect it is got to be Aug since the cutoff is already running with 65 Points 16 July 2015 3.28 am as per the result published on DIBP. 

and if he was on 60 in June and points updated due some changes the DOE will also change


----------



## gd2015

There is some confusion. In the immigration tracker he has mentioned his date as 2015/06/08.
In the forum he has mentioned 
"Finally the wait is over for me, got the invitation today 

ICT BA, 65 points.
DOE: 6/8/2015
Visa: Subclass 189"

sorry for confusion. His DOE is 6th August.


----------



## aussieplan

smsingh13 said:


> In myimmitracker, aussieplan is 8June and not Aug


Hi folks,

I'm happy to share the news that that I have got the invitation today, here are my EOI details:

Visa: Subclass 189
EOI Date of Submission 6th Aug, 2015
Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Points: 65

Hoping that others in the ICT BA folks get their invitations soon...


----------



## raghum4u

smsingh13 said:


> In myimmitracker, aussieplan is 8June and not Aug


Guys, last invite was on "16 Julpy 2015 3.28 am" . Then why didn't he get in previous rounds... nope that's not possible.


----------



## maqsood041

Guys i got invited YAYYYYY


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> There is some confusion. In the immigration tracker he has mentioned his date as 2015/06/08.
> In the forum he has mentioned
> "Finally the wait is over for me, got the invitation today
> 
> ICT BA, 65 points.
> DOE: 6/8/2015
> Visa: Subclass 189"
> 
> sorry for confusion. His DOE is 6th August.


Mate, you can get your docs ready for the next round, it moved by 20 days this time, it will move at least by 20 next round, to 26th of August. 

Good luck


----------



## gd2015

maqsood041 said:


> Guys i got invited YAYYYYY


Congrats @maqsood041. 
Happy for you.


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, you can get your docs ready for the next round, it moved by 20 days this time, it will move at least by 20 next round, to 26th of August.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks a lot @anderyx
Yes going to get my docs ready now.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

maqsood041 said:


> Guys i got invited YAYYYYY


Congrats Maqsood! Very happy to hear good news!


----------



## maqsood041

Thanks guys thankyou for all support.i m so happy


----------



## smsingh13

Any updates from Rhino12, his EOI is 29thJuly ?


----------



## vikaschandra

maqsood041 said:


> Guys i got invited YAYYYYY


Congrats Maqsood


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Thanks a lot @anderyx
> Yes going to get my docs ready now.


Hey gd2015 you got the invite?


----------



## tikki2282

Congrats guys


----------



## smsingh13

smsingh13 said:


> Any updates from Rhino12, his EOI is 29thJuly ?


Rhino12, any updates ?


----------



## vishalchandnani

guys got the invitation 

EOI - 22/07/2015
Business analyst @ 65 points


----------



## vikaschandra

vishalchandnani said:


> guys got the invitation
> 
> EOI - 22/07/2015
> Business analyst @ 65 points


Congrats Vishal


----------



## rohitjaggi

Eoi submitted: 22nd August @ 65points 2611111 still waiting for invite


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Eoi submitted: 22nd August @ 65points 2611111 still waiting for invite


Hopefully you would be invited in November Round. Not sure if DIBP will send invites only on 23rd Nov for ICT BA/SA or also on 13th


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Hey gd2015 you got the invite?


Hi Vikas
I haven't received invite. Hopefully in the next round.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

@andreyx108 - I don't see anyone updating under Business Analyst category in immitracker following 23rd Oct invites? Am I just jumping guns or .....(confused)


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> @andreyx108 - I don't see anyone updating under Business Analyst category in immitracker following 23rd Oct invites? Am I just jumping guns or .....(confused)


You got to check the doe dates, so far its up to 6th of august - i hope people will update.,


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Hi Vikas
> I haven't received invite. Hopefully in the next round.


Ohh thought you got the invite. Well was not very promising round. The cut off date seems to have moved from 21st july to Aug 6 (considering aussieplans's doe and invite) that makes the move of 16 days only. Have to wait for DIBP to publish the results soon to have clear view. 

For the next month hope they invite at least the first 64 candidates on 13th Nov and remaining 64 on 27th

If all the 128 is going out on 27th then the wait is more than 1 month.


----------



## Want_Invitation

31st July 2015... 65points

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page...............

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator....

Yes next step.

Good Luck.


----------



## vikaschandra

Want_Invitation said:


> 31st July 2015... 65points
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page...............
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator....
> 
> Yes next step.
> 
> Good Luck.


Congratulations want_invitation. Now you should cange your UID to Gotinvitation  
Best wishes for further proceedings


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Ohh thought you got the invite. Well was not very promising round. The cut off date seems to have moved from 21st july to Aug 6 (considering aussieplans's doe and invite) that makes the move of 16 days only. Have to wait for DIBP to publish the results soon to have clear view.
> 
> For the next month hope they invite at least the first 64 candidates on 13th Nov and remaining 64 on 27th
> 
> If all the 128 is going out on 27th then the wait is more than 1 month.


Well that's true but its still positive after considering the last round fiasco. Cut off date should be around 10th August ( considering only a sub set of applicants are on the forum). The cut off date for last round was 17th July. So around 20-22 days have been cleared.
Also we dont know if they sent all the 128 invites for october round or only 64 for this round. If all 128 are sent then the no of total invites should be 512. 
We need to wait for official data to be published.


----------



## vikaschandra

Updated list

Invitation Received
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015 


Waiting
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1 gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
2 marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
3 raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
4 martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5 Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
6 shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
7 vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
8 rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
9 mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
10 karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
11 jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
12 grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13 smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
14 Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
15 Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16 nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
17 rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
18 sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
19 pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
20 777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
21 Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
22 onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
23 Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
24 mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
25 athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
26 Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
27 samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
28 ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
29 birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
30 wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
31 marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
32 dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
33 cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
34 dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
35 Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
36 Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
37 Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
38 2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
39 sumanth1627	60	
40 Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
41 jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
42 bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
43 viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
44 mugiwara	20-Oct-2015


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Well that's true but its still positive after considering the last round fiasco. Cut off date should be around 10th August ( considering only a sub set of applicants are on the forum). The cut off date for last round was 17th July. So around 20-22 days have been cleared.
> Also we dont know if they sent all the 128 invites for october round or only 64 for this round. If all 128 are sent then the no of total invites should be 512.
> We need to wait for official data to be published.


Oh sorry i missed the cutoff date on my earlier post it was 16 July that would mean around 22 days were cleared.
Hope the results are published soon.


----------



## karthikeyan01

hai vikas,

FROM THE list,please edit the following
10 karthikkeyan01	65	27-Jul-2015	ICT SA 261112
to
10 karthikkeyan01	65	27-SEP-2015	ICT SA 261112

the DOE means is SEP and not JUL


----------



## vikaschandra

Updated list. Please amend if there is some mistake. New Candidates can add yourself to the list. 

Invitation Received
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015 


Waiting
S.No UserID Points DOE Category
1 gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
2 marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
3 raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015	
4 martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
5 Rohit Jaggi 65 22-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
6 shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015	
7 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
8 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
9 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
10 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
11 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
12 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13 smsingh13 65 6-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
14 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
15 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
16 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015	
17 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015	
18 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015	
19 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015	
20 2aussieR 60 17-Mar 2015
21 777k 60 18-Mar-2015	
22 Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015	
23 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
24 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015	
25 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015	
26 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015	
27 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
28 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015	
29 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015	
30 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015	
31 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015	
32 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015	
33 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015	
34 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
35 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015	
36 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015	
37 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015	
38 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
39 sumanth1627 60	
40 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
41 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
42 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
43 viv31085 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
44 mugiwara 20-Oct-2015


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Vikas..

Superb job on gathering all this data..i have one question.. May be silly but yet I need to get this clarification.

My friend and I are currently applying for acs. If its positive(6yrs minus as I am b sc electronics) I would get 55 pts..he stands at 60.. We both intend to write pte again to try for bulls eye. If we get that.. 10 pts jump.. 
In this scenario (consider he is at70 and i at65)next round they invite 65+ pts.. He would get invited sooner even though he's filling is is nov5.


----------



## Marigold2015

Congrats to those ho received the invitation.

So the latest we know is EOI 6 Aug got the invite.
I'm nopt totally happy about this but this is actually a good sign for all of us. I hope next round should clear 65 points till the end of August.

I also didn't get the invite this round but now have some hope for the next round (if it's not freeze again like 9th Oct round).

Preparing for the worst to come anyway...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

hey Guys is it true that some 60 pointers from April and May are still waiting for invites?


----------



## Mugiwara

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your guidance so far. I received my invitation today  . My EOI date was 20/10/2015 . ICT BA.

Cheers


----------



## SPS123

Could you share the other details like points etc?


----------



## SPS123

*Still waiting*

Hey guys,

Any new invites received for this Oct. round? I had applied on 14th Sept. under 189 (65points) and 190(70 points), ACS 5 years positive, IELTS 8 overall. Don't understand how this whole system works


----------



## Marigold2015

Submitted at 70 points I guess?



Mugiwara said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your guidance so far. I received my invitation today  . My EOI date was 20/10/2015 . ICT BA.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Marigold2015

Latest update is 65 Pointers EOI Dated 6th Aug has received the invite.

My EOI dated 19th Aug and hasn't get the invite. I'm expecting my invitation next round 13th Nov or by the end of Nov.... So you probably have to wait till December round. 




SPS123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any new invites received for this Oct. round? I had applied on 14th Sept. under 189 (65points) and 190(70 points), ACS 5 years positive, IELTS 8 overall. Don't understand how this whole system works


----------



## smsingh13

vikaschandra said:


> Updated list. Please amend if there is some mistake. New Candidates can add yourself to the list.
> 
> Invitation Received
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015
> 2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> 3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> 4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
> 7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
> 8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015
> 9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015
> 
> 
> Waiting
> S.No UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 gd2015 65 15-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 2 marigold2015 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 3 raghum4u 65 19-Aug-2015
> 4 martianwizard 65 19-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 5 Rohit Jaggi 65 22-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6 shanks957 65 26-Aug-2015
> 7 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 8 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 12 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13 smsingh13 65 6-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 17 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 18 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 19 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 20 2aussieR 60 17-Mar 2015
> 21 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 22 Swathy Mounaswamy	60 19-Mar-2015
> 23 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 24 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 25 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 26 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 27 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 28 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 29 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 30 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 31 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 32 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 33 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 34 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 35 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 36 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 37 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 38 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 39 sumanth1627 60
> 40 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 41 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 42 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 43 viv31085 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 44 mugiwara 20-Oct-2015


Has Rhino12 confirmed ?


----------



## Mugiwara

Hi Ya'll,

My details are as follows:

7/08/2015 - PTE A (S - 90, R - 87, W - 83, L - 90)
10/09/2015 - Finished PY.
23/09/2015 - ACS Applied 
20/10/2015 - +Ve Result ICT BA
20/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 75 Points
23/10/2015 - Invited

What's next:
Visa Application


----------



## maqsood041

Guys, how to get guidance on visa application?


----------



## rahul1987

Bro I am waiting since 12th of Feb 2015..... You have not idea what ppl are through this year .. 



koolsmartbuddy said:


> hey Guys is it true that some 60 pointers from April and May are still waiting for invites?


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys...

Has anyone got invite today!!!!!


----------



## gd2015

maqsood041 said:


> Guys, how to get guidance on visa application?


Refer the thread - 189 visa lodge 2015 Gang. You will get all the information there.


----------



## gd2015

Shiju_y said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Has anyone got invite today!!!!!


Invites are sent within a matter of few minutes on the day of invitation as announced by DIBP. Now the next invitation round will be in November most probably on 13th.


----------



## aussieplan

Updated list. Please amend if there is some mistake. New Candidates can add yourself to the list. 

Invitation Received
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
9	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015 
10	aussieplan 65	6-Aug-2015 


Waiting
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1 gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
2 marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
3 raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
4 martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5 Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
6 shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
7 vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
8 rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
9 mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
10 karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
11 jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
12 grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13 smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
14 Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
15 Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16 nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
17 rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
18 sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
19 pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
20 2aussieR 60 17-Mar 2015
21 777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
22 Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
23 onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
24 Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
25 mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
26 athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
27 Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
28 samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
29 ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
30 birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
31 wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
32 marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
33 dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
34 cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
35 dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
36 Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
37 Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
38 Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
39 sumanth1627	60	
40 Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
41 jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
42 bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
43 viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
44 mugiwara	20-Oct-2015


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Vikas..
> 
> Superb job on gathering all this data..i have one question.. May be silly but yet I need to get this clarification.
> 
> My friend and I are currently applying for acs. If its positive(6yrs minus as I am b sc electronics) I would get 55 pts..he stands at 60.. We both intend to write pte again to try for bulls eye. If we get that.. 10 pts jump..
> In this scenario (consider he is at70 and i at65)next round they invite 65+ pts.. He would get invited sooner even though he's filling is is nov5.


Yes dreamsanj with 70 points your friend will have advantage even if his eoi doe is of november. Go ahead start the application at the earliest. And prepare well for pte you can definitely hit the bulls eye

And if you are in with 65 possibily you can expect the invite by January considering the current cutoff.


----------



## vikaschandra

Updated list. Please amend if there is some mistake. New Candidates can add yourself to the list. 

Invitation Received
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	mugiwara	75 20-Oct-2015
2 Tired	70	6-Sep-2015	
3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
5	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
9	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	
10	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015 
11	aussieplan 65	6-Aug-2015 

Waiting
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1 gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
2 marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
3 raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
4 martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5 Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
6 shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
7 vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
8 rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
9 mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
10 karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
11 jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
12 grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13 smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
14 Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
15 Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16 nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
17 rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
18 sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
19 pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
20 2aussieR 60 17-Mar 2015
21 777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
22 Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
23 onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
24 Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
25 mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
26 athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
27 Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
28 samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
29 ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
30 birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
31 wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
32 marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
33 dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
34 cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
35 dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
36 Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
37 Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
38 Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
39 sumanth1627	60	
40 Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
41 jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
42 bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
43 viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

Marigold2015 said:


> Congrats to those ho received the invitation.
> 
> So the latest we know is EOI 6 Aug got the invite.
> I'm nopt totally happy about this but this is actually a good sign for all of us. I hope next round should clear 65 points till the end of August.
> 
> I also didn't get the invite this round but now have some hope for the next round (if it's not freeze again like 9th Oct round).
> 
> Preparing for the worst to come anyway...


Yeah hopefully they do send out invites in the first round in November and not keep it pending for all the invites to be sent out during the second round. Else the wait is going to be too long. 
On the other hand I hope DIBP publishes the results soon cant wait to see the cutoff.


----------



## rjoshi

vikaschandra said:


> Updated list. Please amend if there is some mistake. New Candidates can add yourself to the list.
> 
> Invitation Received
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	mugiwara	75 20-Oct-2015
> 2 Tired	70	6-Sep-2015
> 3	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> 4	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> 5	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015
> 8	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015
> 9	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015
> 10	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015
> 11	aussieplan 65	6-Aug-2015
> 
> Waiting
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1 gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2 marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3 raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 4 martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5 Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6 shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> Rjoshi 65 26-Aug-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 7 vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 8 rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9 mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10 karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 11 jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 12 grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13 smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 14 Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 15 Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16 nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 17 rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 18 sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 19 pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 20 2aussieR 60 17-Mar 2015
> 21 777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 22 Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 23 onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 24 Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 25 mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 26 athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 27 Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 28 samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 29 ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 30 birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 31 wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 32 marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 33 dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 34 cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 35 dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 36 Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 37 Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 38 Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 39 sumanth1627	60
> 40 Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 41 jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 42 bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43 viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


Added my details to the list, my first post on the forum

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111

PTE Result - 90|90|90|90
26/08/2015 - EOI Submitted - 65 points


----------



## andreyx108b

rjoshi said:


> Added my details to the list, my first post on the forum ----------------------------------------------------------------- Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111 PTE Result - 90|90|90|90 26/08/2015 - EOI Submitted - 65 points


Please add to the tracker too mate.


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys!!

I have not got an invite..My points had changed from 60 to 65. The effective date is 8th Sept..Please make the changes. I guess will have to wait for Nov round..


----------



## manish1

261112 system analyst 
EOI - 11th Oct with 70 points
Got invitation today


----------



## vikaschandra

rjoshi said:


> Added my details to the list, my first post on the forum
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> PTE Result - 90|90|90|90
> 26/08/2015 - EOI Submitted - 65 points


Welcome aboard my friend. Right on top of my entry  best wishes lets look forward to november round. Though for myself i have little hope that the cutoff will move to september. Probably in december i can expect the invite to come my way.


----------



## 1400ashi

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status of Invitation	Date of Invite
1	mugiwara	75	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
2	Manish1	70	11-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited	23-Oct-2015
3	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
4	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
5	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
6	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
7	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
8	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
9	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
10	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
11	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
12	aussieplan	65	6-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category 
1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111 
2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111 
3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015 
4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111 
5	Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111 
6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111 
7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111 
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111 
10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111 
11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111 
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112 
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112 
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111 
16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112 
17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111 
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111 
19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 
20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 
21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 
22	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 
23	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 
24	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 
25	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111 
26	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 
27	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 
28	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 
29	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112 
30	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 
31	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 
32	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 
33	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 
34	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 
35	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 
36	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111 
37	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 
38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 
39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 
40	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx 
41	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx 
42	sumanth1627	60 
43	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112 
44	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111 
45	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112 
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111 
47	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## 1400ashi

there seem to be more people in waiting list.. congrats to all the ones who were invited..
however the wait is very long even for the 65 pointers..


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi 1400ashi

I have not got an invite..My points had changed from 60 to 65. The effective date is 8th Sept..Please make the changes. I guess will have to wait for Nov round..Going by the trend when do you think i will receive my invite


----------



## 1400ashi

Shiju_y said:


> Hi 1400ashi
> 
> I have not got an invite..My points had changed from 60 to 65. The effective date is 8th Sept..Please make the changes. I guess will have to wait for Nov round..Going by the trend when do you think i will receive my invite


your name is there in the list.

going by the trend I think you should get the invitation in January


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> your name is there in the list.
> 
> going by the trend I think you should get the invitation in January


Looks like it for september DOE the invitations possibily can be expected in Jan 2016. Now it would all depend on how far the cutoff date moves to in next two rounds. 

Ashi you are under ICT BA or SA you signature says ICT SA but the code is for BA. Probably typo


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi,

Do you think it can be any sooner than jan...


----------



## vikaschandra

Shiju_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think it can be any sooner than jan...


Possible in december round but unpredictable. Considering the trend thats going on seems like Jan. Cutoff has moved approximately 22 days ahead on october 23rd round (assumption based on the last invite seen 6 Aug). Let us wait for the official result to be published.


----------



## Rupali M

Mugiwara said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your guidance so far. I received my invitation today  . My EOI date was 20/10/2015 . ICT BA.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

You have applied for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## dreamsanj

Mugiwara said:


> Hi Ya'll,
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> 7/08/2015 - PTE A (S - 90, R - 87, W - 83, L - 90)
> 10/09/2015 - Finished PY.
> 23/09/2015 - ACS Applied
> 20/10/2015 - +Ve Result ICT BA
> 20/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 75 Points
> 23/10/2015 - Invited
> 
> What's next:
> Visa Application


wow thats super fast..


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Looks like it for september DOE the invitations possibily can be expected in Jan 2016. Now it would all depend on how far the cutoff date moves to in next two rounds.
> 
> Ashi you are under ICT BA or SA you signature says ICT SA but the code is for BA. Probably typo


thanks for the correction. Its for ICT SA.


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> wow thats super fast..


With 75 or 80 points even if one lodges the eoi minutes ahead of the round he would be selected. Thats the charm of having high scores.


----------



## Mugiwara

dreamsanj said:


> wow thats super fast..


Yeah man!! It's been a long wait for me as well just for getting the skills assessment. Finished my Py on the 10th of sep but got my skills assessment on the 23rd of october. I can only imagine what everyone is going through af the moment who didn't recieve their invitation yet. I'll pray for you all and I hope everyone will get their invite soon.


----------



## Mugiwara

Rupali M said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have applied for 189 or 190 ?



Hi rupali,

I applied for 189.


----------



## Cocox

Ah well, I have 60+5 SS for NSW ICTBA. Thinking of doing PTE attempting to score 5 more making things 70 for good


----------



## Mugiwara

vikaschandra said:


> With 75 or 80 points even if one lodges the eoi minutes ahead of the round he would be selected. Thats the charm of having high scores.


Yeah! I guess..even with the high points I was not expecting an invite this 23rd cuz it's been a strange time for ict ba/sa. But thank god I got it..so vikas are you on shore/ off shore?


----------



## vikaschandra

Mugiwara said:


> Yeah! I guess..even with the high points I was not expecting an invite this 23rd cuz it's been a strange time for ict ba/sa. But thank god I got it..so vikas are you on shore/ off shore?


After the 9th Oct round it did look difficult for candidates under 2611/2 but eventually the 23rd round has picked the momentum. 

I am offshore. Awaiting invite. Not hoping for it to come through in November hopefully by December


----------



## Cocox

Guys, at a final stage are we supposed to complete something called "job verification"? If so, what is it?


----------



## shanks957

*Nov round*

Hi Guys

when do we expect the November rounds to take place? Expecting an invite.

Is it useful to complete the PCC or Medical before the invite? Does it save time?


----------



## Mugiwara

Are you working there at the moment?


----------



## shanks957

Cocox said:


> Guys, at a final stage are we supposed to complete something called "job verification"? If so, what is it?



I dont think so. For 189 they dont check for any job suitability etc. But for State sponsorship, I have heard that they state governments put up resumes on job portals to check for 'employability'.


----------



## gd2015

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> when do we expect the November rounds to take place? Expecting an invite.
> 
> Is it useful to complete the PCC or Medical before the invite? Does it save time?


NOvember rounds should take place on 13th and 27th November. Though its not confirmed yet.
PCC or Medical (whichever is earlier) decides your initial entry date - IED ( the date before which you should land in Aus).
Depending on your plans if you want your IED to be later you can wait otherwise if you wish it to be sooner you can get them done now itself.


----------



## gd2015

Cocox said:


> Guys, at a final stage are we supposed to complete something called "job verification"? If so, what is it?


Job verification does happen for 189 as well. Mostly if you are claiming points DIBP might want to check if your claims are genuine or not. There are many who have undergone job verification and many others who haven't. It also depends on the document you produce for work experience.
You can refer the 189 visa gang thread for more information.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> NOvember rounds should take place on 13th and 27th November. Though its not confirmed yet.
> PCC or Medical (whichever is earlier) decides your initial entry date - IED ( the date before which you should land in Aus).
> Depending on your plans if you want your IED to be later you can wait otherwise if you wish it to be sooner you can get them done now itself.


You can get your PCC ready but for medicals i presume you need to have an id generated during your visa application filing. 

The IED will depend on either of those (PCC or Medical) which ever was done earlier. If you get your PCC now and get an invite to lodge visa in December and grant in FEB the IED would be before December 2016.

Hope i am not wrong. Please correct me if I am.


----------



## vikaschandra

Mugiwara said:


> Are you working there at the moment?


Hi is this question for me? If so Yes I am currently based in Dubai been working here since past 7 years.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> You can get your PCC ready but for medicals i presume you need to have an id generated during your visa application filing.
> 
> The IED will depend on either of those (PCC or Medical) which ever was done earlier. If you get your PCC now and get an invite to lodge visa in December and grant in FEB the IED would be before December 2016.
> 
> Hope i am not wrong. Please correct me if I am.


Well Yes, medicals only after HAP ID is generated so that can only be done after invitation.
But the example that you have stated, in case you get PCC done now, I suppose your IED would be October 2016 not December since you need to be there before it expires which is 1 year from date of issue.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Well Yes, medicals only after HAP ID is generated so that can only be done after invitation. But the example that you have stated, in case you get PCC done now, I suppose your IED would be October 2016 not December since you need to be there before it expires which is 1 year from date of issue.


You can create hap id before visa application, i've done ut in august, while lodged my visa a week ago.


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> You can create hap id before visa application, i've done ut in august, while lodged my visa a week ago.


oh ok. I didnt know this then.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> oh ok. I didnt know this then.


Andrey/gd2015 thanks for correcting and sharing the information.


----------



## dheeraj81

1400ashi said:


> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status of Invitation	Date of Invite
> 1	mugiwara	75	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 2	Manish1	70	11-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 3	Tired	70	6-Sep-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 4	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 5	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 6	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 7	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 8	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 9	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 10	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 11	kumar.shravan	65	2-Aug-2015 Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 12	aussieplan	65	6-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	23-Oct-2015
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 22	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 23	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 24	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 25	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 26	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 27	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 28	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 29	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 30	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 31	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 32	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 33	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 34	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 35	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 36	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 37	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 40	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 41	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 42	sumanth1627	60
> 43	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 44	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 45	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 47	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


the list is extensive..... good work 1400ashi


----------



## dheeraj81

Hi 1400ashi, based on your data i have generated a matrix. which can be used to generate some trend i suppose....


----------



## MITTS

*Invited*

Hello Guys,

I have also received invitation in last round on 23rd Oct 2015.

EOI Submission Date : 21092015

Points : 70

261112 - ICTSA

Regards,
Mitts


----------



## SeemaR

Hello Folks,

Sorry I havent shared my details to be updated in the list. 


Here are the details:
Name : SeemaR
Visa Category: 189 Sub Visa class
Points : 60
EOI Submitted on : 25 the Feb 2015
Occupation : 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Bimz

Hi guys,

This query may sound a bit more specific or out of context. But I've tried searching for the info as best as I could, but no luck. So, here it goes..will really appreciate a valid information here. 

I was checking for PCC. I had applied for.pcc last in July this year through delhi police website, where I provided my passport copy as proof. I was issued a certi stating the proof of residence from 2012 onwards, which I think is because my passport issuance year is that.

Now 3 questions :

1. Is pcc from Delhi police valid for visa or is it necessarily has to from passport seva kendra only?
2. Pcc needs to be from the year since one reached the age of 16 or 18? 
3. What all docs are required for getting in pcc done from regional passport seva office?

Appreciate quick and confirmed replies.


----------



## rohitjaggi

EOI submitted on 22/08/2015 for ICT BA @ 65 points..... 

Should i keep a positive hope for next round ?? really confused


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi rohitjaggi

I also submitted EOI several days earlier than you.
So we are looking around first round on Nov or End of Nov for 65pointers cleared up until EOI end of August.




rohitjaggi said:


> EOI submitted on 22/08/2015 for ICT BA @ 65 points.....
> 
> Should i keep a positive hope for next round ?? really confused


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> EOI submitted on 22/08/2015 for ICT BA @ 65 points.....
> 
> Should i keep a positive hope for next round ?? really confused



Yes stay positive and wait for the next rounds in November you are the probable candidate.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hey all

Skillselect has updated 9th Oct round.

It only said cut off for 261111 at 65 points DOE 18 July 2015 8.58 pm
9th Oct round 64 invitation have been sent out.

It doesn't say about the exact date of November round yet.



That's mean 9th Oct round only moved for 2 days. As cut off 7th Sep round is 65 points on 16th July.

What we know so far is 
9th Oct moved 2 days: Cut off 65 points DOE 18th July
23rd Oct moved 19 days (From the forum info): Cut off 65 points DOE 6th Aug (Not official)


What do you think about the trend for next round? 

This is really unpredictable isn't it


----------



## mgkarthick

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536	448 (9th Oct)

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1536 384 (Sep)

Its clear now... 64 invites have been sent out on 9th Oct... but moved only 2 days. 

I have no hope.... 

*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111*

07/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
10/07/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
19/09/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
DOB: 14 Dec (33 yrs old)...


----------



## shanks957

It surely does look unpredictable. But don't understand the reason why they are updating these lists so late! Surely it's an easy deal for them to state what was the last invite date per code


----------



## Marigold2015

Totally agee with your comment. 

To be honest, I think there's some dirty business going on here. As this is not transparance enough. We really don't know to whom 64 invitation went to.
With the technologies nowaday, they can show the real-time of EOI number sitting in the queue. So that we all know where are we at...

32 person submitted EOI each day for 17 & 18 July? I don't think so...



shanks957 said:


> It surely does look unpredictable. But don't understand the reason why they are updating these lists so late! Surely it's an easy deal for them to state what was the last invite date per code


----------



## shanks957

mgkarthick said:


> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536	448 (9th Oct)
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1536 384 (Sep)
> 
> Its clear now... 64 invites have been sent out on 9th Oct... but moved only 2 days.
> 
> I have no hope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111*
> 
> 07/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 10/07/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/09/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> DOB: 14 Dec (33 yrs old)...



Hey , With the current trends you might not receive invites till the end of Dec or new year. Would your points get reduced after Dec 14?
As far as I know the scores get updated in the systems automatically, hence the query.


----------



## vikaschandra

Marigold2015 said:


> Totally agee with your comment.
> 
> To be honest, I think there's some dirty business going on here. As this is not transparance enough. We really don't know to whom 64 invitation went to.
> With the technologies nowaday, they can show the real-time of EOI number sitting in the queue. So that we all know where are we at...
> 
> 32 person submitted EOI each day for 17 & 18 July? I don't think so...


We can assume that there might be something wrong but no point taking the headaches as nothing would change from their side. 
hence need to wait for the 23rd Oct data to be published to have clearer picture and the date of new rounds to be announced. Hopefully it would be on 6th and 20th though its doubtful as the trend says 2nd and 4th Friday. 

I have feeling that at least the up coming Nov Round would clear the Aug 2015 candidates at least next 20 days.

gd2015, Marigold, raghum4u, martianwizard, Rohit Jaggi, Rjoshi & shanks957 are the probable candidates to receive the Invite. Remaining i presume would be going for December Round


----------



## 1400ashi

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi 1400ashi, based on your data i have generated a matrix. which can be used to generate some trend i suppose....


nice work


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> We can assume that there might be something wrong but no point taking the headaches as nothing would change from their side.
> hence need to wait for the 23rd Oct data to be published to have clearer picture and the date of new rounds to be announced. Hopefully it would be on 6th and 20th though its doubtful as the trend says 2nd and 4th Friday.
> 
> I have feeling that at least the up coming Nov Round would clear the Aug 2015 candidates at least next 20 days.
> 
> gd2015, Marigold, raghum4u, martianwizard, Rohit Jaggi, Rjoshi & shanks957 are the probable candidates to receive the Invite. Remaining i presume would be going for December Round


something is wrong with their system I believe. if the 9th Oct round result moved only two days, which is for 65 pointers or above until 18 July 2015 8.58 pm, then why "manish3134" got invitation on 23rd Oct round? He should have received the invitation in first round of October, as he submitted his EOI with 65 points on 17-Jul-2015. I don't understand their system of sending invites.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> something is wrong with their system I believe. if the 9th Oct round result moved only two days, which is for 65 pointers or above until 18 July 2015 8.58 pm, then why "manish3134" got invitation on 23rd Oct round? He should have received the invitation in first round of October, as he submitted his EOI with 65 points on 17-Jul-2015. I don't understand their system of sending invites.


by Any chance it is possible that it might be 28th July and not 18Th?

regarding manish3134 can it not be possible that the timestamp might be different as it is not only the date that is considered?


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> by Any chance it is possible that it might be 28th July and not 18Th?
> 
> regarding manish3134 can it not be possible that the timestamp might be different as it is not only the date that is considered?


I wish I could have known someone working at DIBP


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> We can assume that there might be something wrong but no point taking the headaches as nothing would change from their side.
> hence need to wait for the 23rd Oct data to be published to have clearer picture and the date of new rounds to be announced. Hopefully it would be on 6th and 20th though its doubtful as the trend says 2nd and 4th Friday.
> 
> I have feeling that at least the up coming Nov Round would clear the Aug 2015 candidates at least next 20 days.
> 
> gd2015, Marigold, raghum4u, martianwizard, Rohit Jaggi, Rjoshi & shanks957 are the probable candidates to receive the Invite. Remaining i presume would be going for December Round


Even I hope the next rounds are on 6th and 20th. We can only wait for DIBP to publish the dates.
But I feel things should move faster now. 23rd Oct round cleared 20 days approx. Going by the trends the 1st round in November should clear August applicants and 2nd round in November should touch till mid september. Approx 20 days in each round. I hope things should return to normalcy and alteast 20-25 days are cleared in each round.


----------



## shanks957

As vikaschandra said it's no point in trying to worry about the 'who' 'what' 'why' of things. We cannot change the system and moreover we have limited info limited to this forum.

Let's just follow the trend and hope for the 'when?'. At least 65 pointers have hope, my heart goes out to those with 60. Poor lads, been waiting forever


----------



## vikaschandra

shanks957 said:


> As vikaschandra said it's no point in trying to worry about the 'who' 'what' 'why' of things. We cannot change the system and moreover we have limited info limited to this forum.
> 
> Let's just follow the trend and hope for the 'when?'. At least 65 pointers have hope, my heart goes out to those with 60. Poor lads, been waiting forever


Could not agree more with shanks957 I was myself on 60 points earlier and seeing the condition I would have gone crazy. Though the 60 pointers will start getting invites early 2016. Guys hold on things will fall in place. 

Gd2015 i doubt the 1st round of november would clear 20 days since it is only 64 seats. Probably it would take both the Nov rounds to clear Aug. sept goes for december


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Could not agree more with shanks957 I was myself on 60 points earlier and seeing the condition I would have gone crazy. Though the 60 pointers will start getting invites early 2016. Guys hold on things will fall in place.
> 
> Gd2015 i doubt the 1st round of november would clear 20 days since it is only 64 seats. Probably it would take both the Nov rounds to clear Aug. sept goes for december


Vikas - the last oct round with 64 seats did clear close to 20 days. So lets be optimistic.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Vikas - the last oct round with 64 seats did clear close to 20 days. So lets be optimistic.


I would be more than happy if the trend continues. Just keeping my fingers crossed. That ways the guys with 60 Pointers will also have increased chances of getting invites soon.


----------



## mariavino

Anyone have information on the total number of EOI for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## vikaschandra

vikaschandra said:


> I would be more than happy if the trend continues. Just keeping my fingers crossed. That ways the guys with 60 Pointers will also have increased chances of getting invites soon.





mariavino said:


> Anyone have information on the total number of EOI for ICT Business Analyst


Hi Mariavino,

Do you mean the eoi for the code 2611 on this forum or on the entire lodged with DIBP?

Well if its on this page then you could go back couple of pages and would have the details. If you want to know the overall eoi for 2611 on DIBP then none would have any information on that as that would be the classified information with DIBP only.


----------



## vikaschandra

Why am I having the feeling that the days are getting longer and not passing. Is it because of anxiousness? Is this the feeling with others as well?
No announcement yet with the Dates for upcoming rounds. Neither has DIBP published 23rd Oct Results.


----------



## Marigold2015

vikaschandra

I think everyone is feeling the same. Espeacially me, I'm checking at least 3 times/ day. I really don't know if my 457 visa is going to work out due to crunching time and a lot of process for 457. I'm sitting between the line whether or not I have to leave Australia...mate I haven't pack my bags yet.

At least skillselect should provide when is the next invitation round.



vikaschandra said:


> Why am I having the feeling that the days are getting longer and not passing. Is it because of anxiousness? Is this the feeling with others as well?
> No announcement yet with the Dates for upcoming rounds. Neither has DIBP published 23rd Oct Results.


----------



## rohitjaggi

New update on the 23rd Oct.

People with 65 points till 7 Aug 2015 invited.

Next round is 6th November and 20th November.


----------



## rohitjaggi




----------



## vikaschandra

Well then now since we are informed that the cutoff lies at 7thAug and the upcoming rounds are on 6th and 20th. Marigold gd2015 be prepared to receive invite. Shall post the list again guys please make changes if their are any. 

SNo	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	
1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
5	Rohit Jaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
22	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
23	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
24	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
25	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	
26	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
27	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
28	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
29	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	
30	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
31	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
32	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
33	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
34	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
35	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
36	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
37	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
40	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
41	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
42	sumanth1627	60	
43	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
44	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
45	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
47	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT


----------



## Marigold2015

Thanks gosh, finally Skillselect has been updated!

The info from forum is pretty accurate this time. 
So happy that the next round will be 6th Nov.

I'll have 10 days to gather my stuff if I don't get an invite next round.

My prediction is 6/11 round will move by 11-12 days till EOI 19/8/2015 (Even tho I want it to be cleared till end of Aug 65 pts). The reason behind this is looking at the data history

7/9 = moved 23 days
9/10 = moved 2 days
23/10 = moved 20 days

AVG / round =11.25 days

Any other thought?


----------



## vikaschandra

Thanks Rohit your quick update releived lots of anxiety.



rohitjaggi said:


>


----------



## rohitjaggi

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks Rohit your quick update releived lots of anxiety.


All good


----------



## luckyz

Vikaschandra, kindly add me to the above list, 

Luckyz 60 24-July-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## smsingh13

vikaschandra said:


> Why am I having the feeling that the days are getting longer and not passing. Is it because of anxiousness? Is this the feeling with others as well?
> No announcement yet with the Dates for upcoming rounds. Neither has DIBP published 23rd Oct Results.


Same here buddy ..


----------



## vikaschandra

Sumit hope you are aware DIBP has published the results of 23rd Oct round Cutoff stays at 7th Aug and the next rounds are on 6th and 20th.



smsingh13 said:


> Same here buddy ..


----------



## smsingh13

vikaschandra said:


> Sumit hope you are aware DIBP has published the results of 23rd Oct round Cutoff stays at 7th Aug and the next rounds are on 6th and 20th.


Even then, the days are getting longer


----------



## mariavino

*Invite Status Since July 2015*



Marigold2015 said:


> Thanks gosh, finally Skillselect has been updated!
> 
> The info from forum is pretty accurate this time.
> So happy that the next round will be 6th Nov.
> 
> I'll have 10 days to gather my stuff if I don't get an invite next round.
> 
> My prediction is 6/11 round will move by 11-12 days till EOI 19/8/2015 (Even tho I want it to be cleared till end of Aug 65 pts). The reason behind this is looking at the data history
> 
> 7/9 = moved 23 days
> 9/10 = moved 2 days
> 23/10 = moved 20 days
> 
> AVG / round =11.25 days
> 
> Any other thought?


MY apologies for the question if its repetitive or irrelevant!!!

I am new to this forum, I have lodged my EOI today for ICT Business Analyst - 65 Points

Does anyone have the stats of the number of invites since July and the days cleared since the start? if so please share it with me.

Best wishes for everyone, 

Thanks,


----------



## gd2015

I am always late at checking data on DIBP's website. Thankfully every update is available on the forum. 
Good news regarding invitation rounds.
Marigold - Its very good news for you. 
I am also hoping that finally my wait ends and I get invited. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameezsh1

Hi vikaschandra,

Are there any chances of us getting an invite in November 2nd round? I am aware your DOE is 3rd September and mine is 4th. Just hoping we get an invite by the end of November. 2611 is the slowest moving category in all of the occupations. 

Regards,
Rameez


----------



## gd2015

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi vikaschandra,
> 
> Are there any chances of us getting an invite in November 2nd round? I am aware your DOE is 3rd September and mine is 4th. Just hoping we get an invite by the end of November. 2611 is the slowest moving category in all of the occupations.
> 
> Regards,
> Rameez


In my opinion you have a strong chance. I suppose every round should clear 20 days from now onwards. 
So you should definitely get invited in the 20th November round.


----------



## vikaschandra

*updated List*

SNo	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-15	ICT BA 261111
2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-15	ICT BA 261111
3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-15	
4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-15	ICT BA 261111
5	Rohit Jaggi	65	22-Aug-15	ICT BA 261111
6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-15	ICT BA 261111
7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-15	
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-15	ICT BA 261111
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-15	ICT BA 261111
10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-15	ICT BA 261111
11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-15	
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-15	ICT BA 261111
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT SA 261112
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT SA 261112
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-15	ICT BA 261111
16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-15	ICT SA 261112
17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15	ICT BA 261111
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT BA 261111
19	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	
20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	
21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	
22	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	
23	777k	60	18-Mar-15	
24	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15	
25	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT BA 261111
26	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	
27	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15	
28	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	
29	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT SA 261112
30	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	
31	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	
32	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-15	
33	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	
34	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	
35	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	
36	cocox 60	14-Jul-15	ICT BA 261111
37	Luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT BA 261111
38	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	
39	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	
40	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	
41	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
42	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	sumanth1627	60 
44	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-15	ICT SA 261112
45	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT BA 261111
46	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT SA 261112
47	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT BA 261111
48	viv31085	60	1-Oct-15	ICT


----------



## rameezsh1

gd2015 said:


> In my opinion you have a strong chance. I suppose every round should clear 20 days from now onwards.
> So you should definitely get invited in the 20th November round.


Thanks for your answer gd2015.


----------



## vikaschandra

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi vikaschandra,
> 
> Are there any chances of us getting an invite in November 2nd round? I am aware your DOE is 3rd September and mine is 4th. Just hoping we get an invite by the end of November. 2611 is the slowest moving category in all of the occupations.
> 
> Regards,
> Rameez



50% chances depending on the first round. Just keep your fingers crossed that the first round clears at least for 20 days. If that happens possible that we would get invited on 20th


----------



## vikaschandra

mariavino said:


> MY apologies for the question if its repetitive or irrelevant!!!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have lodged my EOI today for ICT Business Analyst - 65 Points
> 
> Does anyone have the stats of the number of invites since July and the days cleared since the start? if so please share it with me.
> 
> Best wishes for everyone,
> 
> Thanks,


Hi mariavino 

what is your DOE?
You can check for the details on invites sent out for previous rounds at below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## vikaschandra

Thanks gd2015 for putting positive energy within us to expect invite. I feel scared though. I strongly hope I am wrong and it touches September 1st week during 2nd round.



gd2015 said:


> In my opinion you have a strong chance. I suppose every round should clear 20 days from now onwards.
> So you should definitely get invited in the 20th November round.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks gd2015 for putting positive energy within us to expect invite. I feel scared though. I strongly hope I am wrong and it touches September 1st week during 2nd round.


I have always belived that every round will clear atleast 20 days for EOI. Just that after the 9th October round our assumptions went haywire.
But i think it has returned to normalcy now. November rounds should clear 40-45 days of backlog and that's how by january all the backlog for 65 pointers should be cleared and then eventually 60 pointers waiting since february would get invited. ( based on the assumption that DIBP doesn't throw any more surprises)


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi 

As below, alternatively you can check on DIBP website https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Round 6th July	Cut off	65	points	EOI date	15-Apr-15
Round 3rd Aug	Cut off	65	points	EOI date	23-Jun-15
Round 7th Sep	Cut off	65	points	EOI date	16-Jul-15
Round 9th Oct	Cut off	65	points	EOI date	18-Jul-15
Round 23rd Oct	Cut off	65	points	EOI date	7-Aug-15
Round 6th Nov	Cut off	?	points	EOI date	?
Round 20th Nov	Cut off	?	points	EOI date	?




mariavino said:


> MY apologies for the question if its repetitive or irrelevant!!!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have lodged my EOI today for ICT Business Analyst - 65 Points
> 
> Does anyone have the stats of the number of invites since July and the days cleared since the start? if so please share it with me.
> 
> Best wishes for everyone,
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Ahmedkwt

There is so much uncertainty about candidates with 60 points applying this time of the year. They might have to wait for next year September-October if this Occupation is still available on the list. What are the chances for NSW & Victoria for ICT BA? Any idea or this is not the right place to ask this question.


----------



## Marigold2015

gd2015

Yeah good news for me but I'm also persuing 457 path at the same time (unfortunately can't take any risk). So I have to pay $1060 for 457 & $3600 for 189.

not include medical exam  

Money money :doh:



gd2015 said:


> I am always late at checking data on DIBP's website. Thankfully every update is available on the forum.
> Good news regarding invitation rounds.
> Marigold - Its very good news for you.
> I am also hoping that finally my wait ends and I get invited. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1400ashi

Hi Vikas,

my list shows 50 applicants.

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
43	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
45	sumanth1627	60 
46	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
47	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
48	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
49	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
50	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## Marigold2015

Vikas hasn't yet include mariavino & SeemaR.

1400ashi's list is the latest update one




1400ashi said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> my list shows 50 applicants.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 43	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 44	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627	60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 49	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 50	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> gd2015
> 
> Yeah good news for me but I'm also persuing 457 path at the same time (unfortunately can't take any risk). So I have to pay $1060 for 457 & $3600 for 189.
> 
> not include medical exam
> 
> Money money :doh:


oh ok.. sometimes you cant help it. Just hope that all this effort and money is worthwhile and you get your visa done on time.


----------



## vikaschandra

marigold Missed couple of people my apologies :biggrin1:

Ashi is here to help us be updated. Thanks Ashi for updated list.

The list is growing bigger and bigger hope the upcoming rounds in Nov get lots of 65 pointers out of the list for the 60 Pointers to start expecting the invites



1400ashi said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> my list shows 50 applicants.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 4	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 43	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 44	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627	60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 49	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 50	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> oh ok.. sometimes you cant help it. Just hope that all this effort and money is worthwhile and you get your visa done on time.


gd2015 must be getting excited, eager for the upcoming round right? start preparing your documents right away.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Ashi - you are a Star! Thanks for maintaining the list so diligently.

Vikas - I don't have a logic to this but its my strong belief that hereon - we would see these backlog moving in bounce and leaps. Oct first week shocker, still remains a mystery - I am let myself to assume, that in their backlog assessment - them might have got something wrong and hence, it happened (well no one can actually confirm and even biggest of the organisations go wrong at some point). 

I am equally very optimistic like you are at least 20 -25 days move in each group. If I have to mock the trend out of our own list here - Clearly, August Applicants and September have remained on upper side than compared to October - you can easily figure out that from second week of Oct decline in applicants have been steep?

Marigold - Thanks for cheering us all up. With each other's support we will be able to sail this phase too. 

Thanks V Much


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> gd2015 must be getting excited, eager for the upcoming round right? start preparing your documents right away.


yeah Vikas  Excited but skeptical at the same time. I have most of the documents in place but I will wait tillI get invited to get them notarized etc.


----------



## viv31085

gd2015 said:


> I have always belived that every round will clear atleast 20 days for EOI. Just that after the 9th October round our assumptions went haywire.
> But i think it has returned to normalcy now. November rounds should clear 40-45 days of backlog and that's how by january all the backlog for 65 pointers should be cleared and then eventually 60 pointers waiting since february would get invited. ( based on the assumption that DIBP doesn't throw any more surprises)


Hi gd, ok going by this logic lets assume by jan 1st draw all the backlogs of 65 pointers will be cleared, after this what is the guarantee that 60 pointers will be invited ? if they get enough applications from 65 pointers why do they go for 60 pointers 

and even if they go back to 60 pointers they will have to maintain a balance between 60 pointers backlog and current 65 pointers right


----------



## eff

Hi everyone!

I am new to the forum - great source of info!! I have submitted an EOI that can be added to the list 
These are the details:

eff	65	03-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112

Also, if anyone could give me an estimate of my invitation date I would be thankful... I am turning 33 on February so I am crossing my fingers...

Thanks!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Hi Viv you have stated it the 60 pointers will get invites along with any new applications with 65 points or more getting priority, at least this ensures that if not all most of the 60 pointers can expect invites. 

with regards to guarantee yes their is, provided the backlog of 65 is cleared by jan and if their are going to be new applications it would not occupy all 128 seats hence definitely the 60 pointers will get their share that is the reason for putting the code under pro rata.

Though it might be tough for those applicants who will lodge with 60 points towards the end of the year



viv31085 said:


> Hi gd, ok going by this logic lets assume by jan 1st draw all the backlogs of 65 pointers will be cleared, after this what is the guarantee that 60 pointers will be invited ? if they get enough applications from 65 pointers why do they go for 60 pointers
> 
> and even if they go back to 60 pointers they will have to maintain a balance between 60 pointers backlog and current 65 pointers right


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Viv you have stated it the 60 pointers will get invites along with any new applications with 65 points or more getting priority, at least this ensures that if not all most of the 60 pointers can expect invites.
> 
> with regards to guarantee yes their is, provided the backlog of 65 is cleared by jan and if their are going to be new applications it would not occupy all 128 seats hence definitely the 60 pointers will get their share that is the reason for putting the code under pro rata.
> 
> Though it might be tough for those applicants who will lodge with 60 points towards the end of the year


Vikas, ya all the 60 pointers has to sit for IELTS to improve their score else wait for 1 more year


----------



## vikaschandra

Welcome my friend. As calculated by our friends on the forum the invites would start to clear 20-22 days backlog (Assumption - it may be more or less) this ways you can expect during Jan 2016. 



eff said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to the forum - great source of info!! I have submitted an EOI that can be added to the list
> These are the details:
> 
> eff	65	03-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 
> Also, if anyone could give me an estimate of my invitation date I would be thankful... I am turning 33 on February so I am crossing my fingers...
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> Vikas, ya all the 60 pointers has to sit for IELTS to improve their score else wait for 1 more year


If they sit for IELTS or PTE to improve their scores it would indeed benefit them to get the invite earlier. The guys who have been waiting since Feb 2015 would start receiving their invites in few months time. At times things do not go right for everyone possible that IELTS is not working out well for them or they already have 15 points for IELTS but have less points due to age or experience.

Let us wish all of them good luck and wait to see the results.


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> If they sit for IELTS or PTE to improve their scores it would indeed benefit them to get the invite earlier. The guys who have been waiting since Feb 2015 would start receiving their invites in few months time. At times things do not go right for everyone possible that IELTS is not working out well for them or they already have 15 points for IELTS but have less points due to age or experience.
> 
> Let us wish all of them good luck and wait to see the results.


yep 60 pointers (feb 2015) will be getting their invites from Feb 1st draw 

Re English language too bad i have 0 points  last time i got 7-8 in every band except Writing 6.5


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> yep 60 pointers (feb 2015) will be getting their invites from Feb 1st draw
> 
> Re English language too bad i have 0 points  last time i got 7-8 in every band except Writing 6.5


Hi Viv give a try one more time and I am sure you would be able to meet the band 7 in all modules. That would give you additional mileage and you would have 70 points. Probably would be on top of the list to receive invite. 
If you are finding IELTS tough why dont you go for PTE. As per candidates on this forum PTE is much easier to score better comapred to IELTS. 

Whichever give it a shot.


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Viv give a try one more time and I am sure you would be able to meet the band 7 in all modules. That would give you additional mileage and you would have 70 points. Probably would be on top of the list to receive invite.
> If you are finding IELTS tough why dont you go for PTE. As per candidates on this forum PTE is much easier to score better comapred to IELTS.
> 
> Whichever give it a shot.


ya vikas already booked for IELTS on dec 5th, hoping to get 7 bands in each module this time


----------



## rameezsh1

Hi guys,

Could anyone please guide me? I am a bit confused. I would be including my wife in my 189 application (who is offshore at the moment). However, I have not claimed for her points in my EOI as her experience is less than what is required. Could anyone please tell me what category she would fall in? Would she be considered as a secondary applicant or fall under Partner visa 801 category. I am confused. The partner visa fee is close to $7K which is too much whereas the secondary applicant is just half of the primary applicant's fee. Also, this may be repetitive but could anyone please share what documents are required for 189 application for me and my wife? I am unable to find the post where someone shared the documents checklist. 
I would be grateful to you all to share your experience. Sorry for the long post.

Regards,
rameezsh1


----------



## jegan007

Hi bro,

Can you guide me on PTE .. Tips to score high. I made two attempts but managed to get 65 in all only


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi

From my understanding you only have to include her in your application of 189. (Hope you have stated this in your EOI). 

Only $1800 for additional applicant. 
Follow this link under visa applicant > including your family in application https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

and this one also https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl

Info of the document required from your wife should be in that link.

Give immi a call if you have questions. They are very helpful.



rameezsh1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone please guide me? I am a bit confused. I would be including my wife in my 189 application (who is offshore at the moment). However, I have not claimed for her points in my EOI as her experience is less than what is required. Could anyone please tell me what category she would fall in? Would she be considered as a secondary applicant or fall under Partner visa 801 category. I am confused. The partner visa fee is close to $7K which is too much whereas the secondary applicant is just half of the primary applicant's fee. Also, this may be repetitive but could anyone please share what documents are required for 189 application for me and my wife? I am unable to find the post where someone shared the documents checklist.
> I would be grateful to you all to share your experience. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Regards,
> rameezsh1


----------



## smsingh13

*PaySlips*

Is it mandatory for payslips to be stamped by company OR relevant credit into bank account will suffice OR both ?


----------



## raghum4u

smsingh13 said:


> Is it mandatory for payslips to be stamped by company OR relevant credit into bank account will suffice OR both ?


Hi, I also have similar question. Are you guys producing Salary slip and bank statements for yearly /half /quarterly...?


----------



## viv31085

raghum4u said:


> Hi, I also have similar question. Are you guys producing Salary slip and bank statements for yearly /half /quarterly...?


as far i know it all depends on your paperwork , if it is according to aus immigration standard and doesnt raise any concern you generally dont have to produce payslips and all, however it is safe to produce salary slips with your company seal


----------



## viv31085

viv31085 said:


> as far i know it all depends on your paperwork , if it is according to aus immigration standard and doesnt raise any concern you generally dont have to produce payslips and all, however it is safe to produce salary slips with your company seal


Typo *** you dont have to produce bank statements***


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

raghum4u said:


> Hi, I also have similar question. Are you guys producing Salary slip and bank statements for yearly /half /quarterly...?


There is no better proof of employment than Form 16, as part of government legislation as well, its an obligations on company to issue - now digitally signed, but older would should anyway have seal and sign!

Adding Salary Slips or not won't make any change if you have fed Form 16.


----------



## Imotep34

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> There is no better proof of employment than Form 16, as part of government legislation as well, its an obligations on company to issue - now digitally signed, but older would should anyway have seal and sign!
> 
> Adding Salary Slips or not won't make any change if you have fed Form 16.


Where can I find Form 16? Do you have a link? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Imotep34 said:


> Where can I find Form 16? Do you have a link?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Apologies, I should have clarified that applies to India based employment - not sure about other countries. 
If nothing of that sort than - asking to attest the salary slip by employer remains best option.


----------



## rameezsh1

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> From my understanding you only have to include her in your application of 189. (Hope you have stated this in your EOI).
> 
> Only $1800 for additional applicant.
> Follow this link under visa applicant > including your family in application https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> and this one also https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl
> 
> Info of the document required from your wife should be in that link.
> 
> Give immi a call if you have questions. They are very helpful.


Thanks a lot Marigold2015.

Good luck for the next round and your application ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## gd2015

viv31085 said:


> Typo *** you dont have to produce bank statements***


Hi.
As far as my experience says ( after checking various forums for past 3-4 months), below are the documents that should be submitted for employment
1. Offer letter/Relieving letter/Service letter
2. Payslips
3. Corresponding bank Statements
4. Tax documents - eg - form 16 in case of India , form 26AS (which can be downloaded from income tax website is one of the best proofs)

There have been many cases where applicants who have submitted only payslips have been asked to produce more documents and hence deplaying the grant.


----------



## mariavino

Has any one in this forum received the NSW or Victoria state sponsorship lately.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> As far as my experience says ( after checking various forums for past 3-4 months), below are the documents that should be submitted for employment
> 1. Offer letter/Relieving letter/Service letter
> 2. Payslips
> 3. Corresponding bank Statements
> 4. Tax documents - eg - form 16 in case of India , form 26AS (which can be downloaded from income tax website is one of the best proofs)
> 
> There have been many cases where applicants who have submitted only payslips have been asked to produce more documents and hence deplaying the grant.


gd2015, I closed my bank account few months after I left the company. Not sure, is there anyone else like me who have closed it long back. What are my options to get statements, if at all they are direly needed?

I can furnish - Form 16, Pay Slips, offer and service letters.

Any advice please. I am bit worried now

Thanks!


----------



## rohitjaggi

Can somebody take the initiative of putting up all the required documents after getting an invitation.

Also if they need to be witnessed by a JP or not.

Correct me:

Attested copy of your education, passport, IELTS, Professional Year (If completed)

AFP, PCC and medicals.


----------



## gd2015

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> gd2015, I closed my bank account few months after I left the company. Not sure, is there anyone else like me who have closed it long back. What are my options to get statements, if at all they are direly needed?
> 
> I can furnish - Form 16, Pay Slips, offer and service letters.
> 
> Any advice please. I am bit worried now
> 
> Thanks!


I suppose you can contact the bank or customer care guys and get the statements. Many on the forum have got old statements for closed accounts similarly. 
The feedback is that bank statements certify that the employment was paid as required by DIBP. Payslips can still be tampered but bank statements and tax documents confirm the paid part of the employment.


----------



## raghum4u

gd2015 said:


> I suppose you can contact the bank or customer care guys and get the statements. Many on the forum have got old statements for closed accounts similarly.
> The feedback is that bank statements certify that the employment was paid as required by DIBP. Payslips can still be tampered but bank statements and tax documents confirm the paid part of the employment.


That helps GD. Luckily I had subscribed e-statements from my bank. All statements are in my inbox.


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> I suppose you can contact the bank or customer care guys and get the statements. Many on the forum have got old statements for closed accounts similarly.
> The feedback is that bank statements certify that the employment was paid as required by DIBP. Payslips can still be tampered but bank statements and tax documents confirm the paid part of the employment.


Hi gd2015 are the payslips/bank statements required for all the jobs that we are claiming points for? This is going to be challenge for me. Back in Nepal they did not do salary tranfer to bank rather it was a paycheck and also did not fall under the category to pay taxes for entire duration. And in UAE their is no TAX though i have bank statements. Payslips are missing. 
What are my options?


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Hi gd2015 are the payslips/bank statements required for all the jobs that we are claiming points for? This is going to be challenge for me. Back in Nepal they did not do salary tranfer to bank rather it was a paycheck and also did not fall under the category to pay taxes for entire duration. And in UAE their is no TAX though i have bank statements. Payslips are missing.
> What are my options?


Well if you are claiming points for work experience then you should definitely produce as many documents as possible to support it for that period of employment. For experience which is not used in claiming points few documents would do.
There are many applicants like you who did not have bank transfers. I suppose you can ask your company in Nepal to issue a Salary Certificate. Same in UAE in lieu of pay slips.
Also even if there are no tax deductions still there are tax documents which can be generated ( In India we do get form 16 and form 26AS, even though there is no tax applicability. I have it for my initial 2 years of experience even though no tax was deducted). Try to check if you can find any such forms.

PS - I am not claiming any points for experience. Still, I am going to submit as many documents as I can. People on the forum might differ on this.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi All,
If you are claiming points for work experience, then it might be handy to have the bank statements. 

But let me ask you all one query - Did ACS ask for it? What i believe (and have experienced) is there is no need of bank statements if you have experience letter from company on letter head and pay slips. In case you have statutory declaration, it might require bank statements. In my case i had my company ID xerox as well to support the statutory declaration. So i never gave the bank statements.. 

All the best who are expecting the invite in next round.. and for who are in wait queue, don't loose hope.. you can check my signature for wait i have been through..


----------



## gd2015

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> If you are claiming points for work experience, then it might be handy to have the bank statements.
> 
> But let me ask you all one query - Did ACS ask for it? What i believe (and have experienced) is there is no need of bank statements if you have experience letter from company on letter head and pay slips. In case you have statutory declaration, it might require bank statements. In my case i had my company ID xerox as well to support the statutory declaration. So i never gave the bank statements..
> 
> All the best who are expecting the invite in next round.. and for who are in wait queue, don't loose hope.. you can check my signature for wait i have been through..


Hi Ravi. 
Its not ACS who asks for it but DIBP might. There are many on the forum who have been asked for asked for additional documents if they have provided only payslips. Yes its true that if experience letter on company letterhead with roles and responsibilities makes things easier.


----------



## viv31085

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> If you are claiming points for work experience, then it might be handy to have the bank statements.
> 
> But let me ask you all one query - Did ACS ask for it? What i believe (and have experienced) is there is no need of bank statements if you have experience letter from company on letter head and pay slips. In case you have statutory declaration, it might require bank statements. In my case i had my company ID xerox as well to support the statutory declaration. So i never gave the bank statements..
> 
> All the best who are expecting the invite in next round.. and for who are in wait queue, don't loose hope.. you can check my signature for wait i have been through..



When i applied for ACS i only submitted experience letter on company letterhead ( as per ACS standard) and thats it, no bank statement and no payslips, got positive assessment very next day


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Well if you are claiming points for work experience then you should definitely produce as many documents as possible to support it for that period of employment. For experience which is not used in claiming points few documents would do.
> There are many applicants like you who did not have bank transfers. I suppose you can ask your company in Nepal to issue a Salary Certificate. Same in UAE in lieu of pay slips.
> Also even if there are no tax deductions still there are tax documents which can be generated ( In India we do get form 16 and form 26AS, even though there is no tax applicability. I have it for my initial 2 years of experience even though no tax was deducted). Try to check if you can find any such forms.
> 
> PS - I am not claiming any points for experience. Still, I am going to submit as many documents as I can. People on the forum might differ on this.


Thanks gd2015 well noted. For my current job I have the bank statement and can get a new salary statement issued by the company. For the first company back in Nepal i have the experience letter which mentions last salary drawn would that work. Well if not i can still ask them to provide me one. For 2 nd employment i have bank statements for 1 year out of two as i had changed the bank but have got a salary certificate issued prior to leaving my company. Hope that works.


----------



## martianwizard

*Feeling lucky!*

Finally arrives the month in which I might get the invite. Fingers crossed for no repeat of 9th Oct, on 6th Nov!


----------



## Shanners

*Increase points*

Hi all,

Please can someone offer some advice...

My husband currently has a score of 60 points made up as follows;

Age - 25
Superior English - 20
Skilled Employment - 15 

*positive skills assessment claimed through RPL route as no tertiary qualifications but has 16+ years of experience in field.

Due to the current situation for 60 pointers he is trying to boost his points. 

Am I right in saying that if he obtained a 'Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert' or 'Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer' certification he would be able to claim an additional 10 points?

Also, would this qualification effect the skilled employment points claimed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## maizebb

*EOI submitted... whats next?*

Hi everyone I tried to go through the threads but I am still very confused about the waiting time. My husband'll be turning 39 next June and I'm very worried if we will be losing points very soon. We have submitted EOI on 28 Oct 2015 with the following details. 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
15/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
27/10/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
28/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pointS 

What's next:
XX/XX/2016 - Invite |
XX/XX/2016 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant

What's the timeline like down the road? We'll try to retake the IELTS to see if we can get to band 8 but it'd already taken us quite a while to reach all band 7. I'm very worried about this.

Can anyone offer us any advice? 

Thanks in advance. 

MaizeBB


----------



## viv31085

maizebb said:


> Hi everyone I tried to go through the threads but I am still very confused about the waiting time. My husband'll be turning 39 next June and I'm very worried if we will be losing points very soon. We have submitted EOI on 28 Oct 2015 with the following details.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 15/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 27/10/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 28/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pointS
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016 - Invite |
> XX/XX/2016 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant
> 
> What's the timeline like down the road? We'll try to retake the IELTS to see if we can get to band 8 but it'd already taken us quite a while to reach all band 7. I'm very worried about this.
> 
> Can anyone offer us any advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> MaizeBB


Hi Maizebb, you dont have to worry, going by current trend you guys should get invite by Jan 1st week , however in the mean time you guys can retake IELTS and try to increase your score.


----------



## viv31085

Shanners said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please can someone offer some advice...
> 
> My husband currently has a score of 60 points made up as follows;
> 
> Age - 25
> Superior English - 20
> Skilled Employment - 15
> 
> *positive skills assessment claimed through RPL route as no tertiary qualifications but has 16+ years of experience in field.
> 
> Due to the current situation for 60 pointers he is trying to boost his points.
> 
> Am I right in saying that if he obtained a 'Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert' or 'Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer' certification he would be able to claim an additional 10 points?
> 
> Also, would this qualification effect the skilled employment points claimed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi shanners, i dont think getting a certification will help your husband claim additional points.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hi maizebb assuming that each round clears 20 days of backlog your turn would be coming during the 1st or 2nd round in January (assuming it would be on 8th and 22nd) provided that their are no surprises from DIBP. 



maizebb said:


> Hi everyone I tried to go through the threads but I am still very confused about the waiting time. My husboon. We have submitted EOI on 28 Oct 2015 with the following details.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 15/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 27/10/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 28/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pointS
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016 - Invite |
> XX/XX/2016 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant
> 
> What's the timeline like down the road? We'll try to retake the IELTS to see if we can get to band 8 but it'd already taken us quite a while to reach all band 7. I'm very worried about this.
> 
> Can anyone offer us any advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> MaizeBB


----------



## Shanners

viv31085 said:


> Hi shanners, i dont think getting a certification will help your husband claim additional points.


Thanks for your reply, the reason I thought this might be the case is this information from ACS skills assessment guidelines...

9. VENDOR CERTIFICATIONS
The following vendor certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an
ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. Please upload your vendor certification in the qualification section
of the online application form.
Microsoft Certifications
The following list outlines Microsoft Certifications accepted by the ACS. Certifications must be valid at
the time of submission. Certifications no longer reported or listed under Legacy in your Microsoft
transcript are not accepted for assessment.
A copy of your latest Microsoft Transcript and your Microsoft Transcript ID and Access Code are
required to have your certification assessed https://mcp.microsoft.com/Anonymous/Transcript/Validate
Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert - All certifications
Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer - All certifications
Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) & Microsoft Certified Solutions Associate (MCSA) certifications are not
accepted by the ACS.

From this I thought if one of the above certifications was obtained then he could claim 10 points 

'An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation'

All comments welcome....

thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Few more days and all of us will start having goosebumps anticipating the invites to be sent you. Eagerly waiting to know what is in store for all of us on 6th Nov. 

Marigold,gd2015, raghu, martian,rjoshi,shanks must be getting imptient.


----------



## shanks957

@vikaschandra you are right. It is making me anxious and nervous. Not sure what Nov 6 holds, but hoping for the best. Did you start collecting any other docs ? I just started with the PCC


----------



## vikaschandra

shanks957 said:


> @vikaschandra you are right. It is making me anxious and nervous. Not sure what Nov 6 holds, but hoping for the best. Did you start collecting any other docs ? I just started with the PCC


Hi shanks957 I have not started with anything as of now still waiting to see the results of 6th to predict when I can expect invite probably 2nd round if not then hopefully in December. Will start working on my docs towards the end of Nov. 
well best wishes. would be good to see you guys getting invite. And hoping we 65 pointers move out of way for 60 pointers as their wait has been very long.


----------



## sumitrb

Hi, 

I am preparing to submit my document with ACS for business analyst.

Could someone please let me know is it better to get the documents certified through the Notary Public or get it simply attested by an govt official. What is acceptable with ACS in context of getting the documents certified in India?

Appreciate all your help and advice on the above query

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## MM1108

Notarization of documents are required for ACS.


----------



## maizebb

Thanks for your reply! I will stay tuned and work on the rest of the required documents.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> Few more days and all of us will start having goosebumps anticipating the invites to be sent you. Eagerly waiting to know what is in store for all of us on 6th Nov.
> 
> Marigold,gd2015, raghu, martian,rjoshi,shanks must be getting imptient.


Hi Vikas 
Not impatient but anxious for sure. Finally looking forward to this round. I was not expecting invitation in last 2 rounds. But I am counting on this round. Getting my Finances ready. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## rahul1987

Happy for you guys. But I have literally lost my patience now. I have been waiting since 12th Feb. I have no idea when my dream would come true.. 



gd2015 said:


> Hi Vikas
> Not impatient but anxious for sure. Finally looking forward to this round. I was not expecting invitation in last 2 rounds. But I am counting on this round. Getting my Finances ready.
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## vikaschandra

Dear Rahul,

I can just imagine what you must be feeling like. Do not loose hope you shall get your invite as well as you are aware it is pro rated hence not all the seats would be occupied by 65+ pointers starting Feb 2016. Though your wait would be for almost a year. 

Keep your head high and I am sure you would get your invite. 



rahul1987 said:


> Happy for you guys. But I have literally lost my patience now. I have been waiting since 12th Feb. I have no idea when my dream would come true..


----------



## vikaschandra

:clap2::clap2: I am looking forward to seeing you guys out of the list  and following the thread Visa Lodge Gang. 

Have you got your PCC done?



gd2015 said:


> Hi Vikas
> Not impatient but anxious for sure. Finally looking forward to this round. I was not expecting invitation in last 2 rounds. But I am counting on this round. Getting my Finances ready.
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## gd2015

rahul1987 said:


> Happy for you guys. But I have literally lost my patience now. I have been waiting since 12th Feb. I have no idea when my dream would come true..


Hi Rahul
I totally understand your situation. Just don't lose patience man. You will definitely get invited early next year by Jan or Feb. In the meanwhile just relax and chill out. 
Although my wait is nothing compared to yours, I still didnt worry much after the initial disappointment. 
Its not in our hands so the best we can do is to not worry about it.


----------



## gd2015

vikaschandra said:


> :clap2::clap2: I am looking forward to seeing you guys out of the list  and following the thread Visa Lodge Gang.
> 
> Have you got your PCC done?


Ha Ha. 
I am already following that thread since last 3-4 months.
No I have not started with PCC or medicals. I don't want my IED to be soon. So I will get it done after I receive invitation.
Even for filing visa I am going to take sometime ( around 15-20 days)


----------



## raghum4u

vikaschandra said:


> Few more days and all of us will start having goosebumps anticipating the invites to be sent you. Eagerly waiting to know what is in store for all of us on 6th Nov.
> 
> Marigold,gd2015, raghu, martian,rjoshi,shanks must be getting imptient.


True man...  For me, days seems be longer than ever before... He heh.. He.. This time I'm confident that, we all guys will be out of list and make way for others.. I'm yet to do pcc and waiting for invite first. My initial plan was to enter Aus job market by start of Feb... Looks like will be late. Like GD, I might also take 10 - 15 days to file my docs. 

Guys mean while, an another thought. Do we have specific thread for BA-Jobs. If not, I think we should make one and consolidate BA interview questions and job references. What's your thought..? 

Also I'm still contemplating, Should I do my CBAP to increase possibility of early job... Suggestions please..


----------



## viv31085

raghum4u said:


> True man...  For me, days seems be longer than ever before... He heh.. He.. This time I'm confident that, we all guys will be out of list and make way for others.. I'm yet to do pcc and waiting for invite first. My initial plan was to enter Aus job market by start of Feb... Looks like will be late. Like GD, I might also take 10 - 15 days to file my docs.
> 
> Guys mean while, an another thought. Do we have specific thread for BA-Jobs. If not, I think we should make one and consolidate BA interview questions and job references. What's your thought..?
> 
> Also I'm still contemplating, Should I do my CBAP to increase possibility of early job... Suggestions please..


hi raghu, doing CBAP is not easy it requires certain years of business analysis work experience and also tough to clear i heard. But if u do CBAP it will definitely increase your chance of landing a BA job.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi Vikaschandra

I'm looking forward to it but didn't set a high expectation. DIBP has failed us in 9th Oct round and I'm really scared that it's going to happen again. 

I already have all my docs prepared ready, including the police certificate and will do health check this Friday morning. So hopefully if I get the invitation on Thursday night, then I'll be able to lodge the visa on Friday arvo.

If I'm not getting the invite this round , then I'll lodge for 457 Employer sponsor. 

Just for your information (if anyone pass by and might be interested in this info), I've called immi re this issue if I'm to lodge 2 visa together and does it going to be interfer with each other. The answer is no, as the application is going to be processed from different center. But one thing that have to be very careful is the visa that granted later will write off the earlier grant.
Eg. 189 granted first, and if I did't withdraw 457 visa..once the 457 is granted then I'll have to wait 2 years to be eligible to apply PR. ...VICE VERSA




vikaschandra said:


> Few more days and all of us will start having goosebumps anticipating the invites to be sent you. Eagerly waiting to know what is in store for all of us on 6th Nov.
> 
> Marigold,gd2015, raghu, martian,rjoshi,shanks must be getting imptient.


----------



## rohitjaggi

vikaschandra said:


> Few more days and all of us will start having goosebumps anticipating the invites to be sent you. Eagerly waiting to know what is in store for all of us on 6th Nov.
> 
> Marigold,gd2015, raghu, martian,rjoshi,shanks must be getting imptient.


Vikas you forgot to add me in the list :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Vikas you forgot to add me in the list :fingerscrossed:



Hi Rohit, wondering how i missed your name You were always in my head because of your profile picture and last name interesting ones. Please accept my sincere apologies for missing you out. Best wishes dear start working on your documents. 

I am just looking forward for a wonderful weekend for you guys.


----------



## vikaschandra

I can feel what must be going on in your mind especially after the chaos during the 9th Oct Round. Everyone must be having that feeling somewhere but need to leave that behind and look forward hoping the history wont repeat itself 





Marigold2015 said:


> Hi Vikaschandra
> 
> I'm looking forward to it but didn't set a high expectation. DIBP has failed us in 9th Oct round and I'm really scared that it's going to happen again.
> 
> I already have all my docs prepared ready, including the police certificate and will do health check this Friday morning. So hopefully if I get the invitation on Thursday night, then I'll be able to lodge the visa on Friday arvo.
> 
> If I'm not getting the invite this round , then I'll lodge for 457 Employer sponsor.
> 
> Just for your information (if anyone pass by and might be interested in this info), I've called immi re this issue if I'm to lodge 2 visa together and does it going to be interfer with each other. The answer is no, as the application is going to be processed from different center. But one thing that have to be very careful is the visa that granted later will write off the earlier grant.
> Eg. 189 granted first, and if I did't withdraw 457 visa..once the 457 is granted then I'll have to wait 2 years to be eligible to apply PR. ...VICE VERSA


----------



## luckyz

Dear All,

Please help me clear the confusion, answer to which I couldn't find even with my immigration consultant. Experienced members can help with rightful insight.

I have submittted my EOI for ICT BA on 24-July-15 with 60 points with PTE result contribution of 10 points.

And attempted PTE 2nd & 3rd time to get 20 points but couldn't. 2nd and 3rd time I got email from Pearson that my scorecard is sent to Australian Immigration Dept (DIBP). I'm afraid that 3rd attempt of PTE was a disaster and didn't score even band 7 equivalent.

Will the PTE score card details updated in the EOI application are considered or these 2nd and 3rd attempt score reports which Pearson directly sent them?

Eagerly awaiting the response.

Thanks


----------



## raghum4u

luckyz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me clear the confusion, answer to which I couldn't find even with my immigration consultant. Experienced members can help with rightful insight.
> 
> I have submittted my EOI for ICT BA on 24-July-15 with 60 points with PTE result contribution of 10 points.
> 
> And attempted PTE 2nd & 3rd time to get 20 points but couldn't. 2nd and 3rd time I got email from Pearson that my scorecard is sent to Australian Immigration Dept (DIBP). I'm afraid that 3rd attempt of PTE was a disaster and didn't score even band 7 equivalent.
> 
> Will the PTE score card details updated in the EOI application are considered or these 2nd and 3rd attempt score reports which Pearson directly sent them?
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the response.
> 
> Thanks


I think you should relax. While you have submitted your EOI, you would have referred the test id/score card number. This would be considered, unless you have changed your EOI with different score. I presume you have ONLY shared your score with DIBP. Feel this should not effect. Perhaps it's not required by you to share all your scores attempted and rather share only the one which is required by you. I hope that helps, seniors correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## raghum4u

viv31085 said:


> hi raghu, doing CBAP is not easy it requires certain years of business analysis work experience and also tough to clear i heard. But if u do CBAP it will definitely increase your chance of landing a BA job.


Ya Viv, I'm planning to attempt. Thanks


----------



## viv31085

raghum4u said:


> Ya Viv, I'm planning to attempt. Thanks


Raghu, getting CBAP is always good, will give u edge over other candidates and is recognized worldwide . All the best


----------



## rameezsh1

Hey guys,

Just a heads up in doing your analysis for the number of invites. My friend has lodged a visa in 189 category for ICT BA - 261111 claiming 75 points on 02/11/2015. I have asked him to join this forum for better tracking however didn't insist him. He may be expecting his invite in this upcoming round. This was just for your information guys. Makes tracking easier for us. Will keep you guys posted if he gets an invite.

Cheers.


----------



## Saravana1985

Hi Guys,

Good to see you all.

I have been waiting for more than six months for my invitation. Since i had 60 points but i submitted my EOI on 4th March 2015. After long wait, i decided to take on PTE for first time and got the expected result. I am hoping for an invite at least this month.

Please add me to your tracking list.

Good luck to everyone.


Regards
Saravana
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Systems Analyst - ANZSCO 261112
ACS +Ve Result Received - 31st Jul 2014
PTE - 29th Oct 2015 - L 86, R 84, S 88, W 89, Overall 85
EOI DOE - 29/10/2015 20:00 
EOI Points: 80
Invite : Awaiting


----------



## vikaschandra

Saravana1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to see you all.
> 
> I have been waiting for more than six months for my invitation. Since i had 60 points but i submitted my EOI on 4th March 2015. After long wait, i decided to take on PTE for first time and got the expected result. I am hoping for an invite at least this month.
> 
> Please add me to your tracking list.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Saravana
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Systems Analyst - ANZSCO 261112
> ACS +Ve Result Received - 31st Jul 2014
> PTE - 29th Oct 2015 - L 86, R 84, S 88, W 89, Overall 85
> EOI DOE - 29/10/2015 20:00
> EOI Points: 80
> Invite : Awaiting


Congratulations Saravana. With 80 points you will be the first one to receive the invite tomorrow. Start preparing your documents and finances to lodge visa application.


----------



## raghum4u

Saravana1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to see you all.
> 
> I have been waiting for more than six months for my invitation. Since i had 60 points but i submitted my EOI on 4th March 2015. After long wait, i decided to take on PTE for first time and got the expected result. I am hoping for an invite at least this month.
> 
> Please add me to your tracking list.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Regards
> Saravana
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Systems Analyst - ANZSCO 261112
> ACS +Ve Result Received - 31st Jul 2014
> PTE - 29th Oct 2015 - L 86, R 84, S 88, W 89, Overall 85
> EOI DOE - 29/10/2015 20:00
> EOI Points: 80
> Invite : Awaiting


80 is amazing Sarvana. You are on top the list buddy. Prepare to take off soon...


----------



## rohitjaggi

Saravana1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to see you all.
> 
> I have been waiting for more than six months for my invitation. Since i had 60 points but i submitted my EOI on 4th March 2015. After long wait, i decided to take on PTE for first time and got the expected result. I am hoping for an invite at least this month.
> 
> Please add me to your tracking list.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Saravana
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Systems Analyst - ANZSCO 261112
> ACS +Ve Result Received - 31st Jul 2014
> PTE - 29th Oct 2015 - L 86, R 84, S 88, W 89, Overall 85
> EOI DOE - 29/10/2015 20:00
> EOI Points: 80
> Invite : Awaiting



With 80 points you should be the first person here getting an invite tomorrow.


----------



## robinmalhotra

Hi All,
I would want to check if there is any whatsapp group for ICT Business Analysts applying for Australian PR.


----------



## robinmalhotra

I am applying for PR under the ICT Job Code. I have got my ACS evaluation done and got my results as well. I am now waiting for write PTE on 19th Nov 2015.


----------



## robinmalhotra

I am looking for some assistance on preparing for PTE exam. Can somebody help me with links for practice exams?


----------



## 1400ashi

Hello All,

here we go with the updated list:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Saravana1985	80	29-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
2	Unknown	75	2-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
6	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
8	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
9	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
10	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
14	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
15	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
16	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
17	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
22	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
23	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
24	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
27	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
30	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
43	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
49	sumanth1627	60 
50	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
53	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
54	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## robinmalhotra

Or is there any aspirant in Gurgaon/Delhi who is writing PTE in Nov. Probably we can team up for practice.


----------



## gd2015

robinmalhotra said:


> Or is there any aspirant in Gurgaon/Delhi who is writing PTE in Nov. Probably we can team up for practice.


Refer to the PTE-A thread. All the material and links are available on that thread.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tomorrow by this time every one on this forum expecting invites would be anxiously glued to their smartphone, laptops etc browsing through threads and going on and off to their respective EOI submission pages checking for updates. My inbox starts getting flooded by notifications with the number of posts being done by everyone of us and I find it very interesting keeps me up on my toes checking updates.

Best wishes to everyone. Hope tomorrow's round brings lots of smile on everyone's faces.


----------



## vikaschandra

Thanks Ashi for the updated list. The first two entries will follow LIFO rule. Apart from them we just hope that this round clears min of 20-22 days like last time that ways the other 8 candidates would also be out. 
Guys does anyone else have updates on their points? Please update the list. 



1400ashi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> here we go with the updated list:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	Saravana1985	80	29-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 2	Unknown	75	2-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 4	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015
> 6	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 8	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 10	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 14	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 15	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 16	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 17	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 19	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 21	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 22	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 23	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 24	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 27	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 30	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 49	sumanth1627	60
> 50	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 53	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 54	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## karanvir3

I guess chances for me getting invite are very less as i submitted eoi on 4th nov itself , for system analyst , guys can you tell me if there are any system analysts with 65 points in nov 6 round? and when you guys submitted your EOI ?


----------



## vikaschandra

karanvir3 said:


> I guess chances for me getting invite are very less as i submitted eoi on 4th nov itself , for system analyst , guys can you tell me if there are any system analysts with 65 points in nov 6 round? and when you guys submitted your EOI ?


Hi karanvir3 your question is not very clear. 

Would you like to know if their will be invites for System Analyst with 65 points on 6th Nov round? Well we all shall know that by tomorrow evening after the round when everyone will report on the forum. You can keep following the thread for updates. 
If you have submitted your eoi with 65 points today then yes you would have to wait for few more rounds to get the invite. As currently he backlog until 7th Aug with 65 is cleared and lots of candidate in waiting list.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Good Luck to everyone expecting an invite today....

Hopefully i get mine today..


----------



## Marigold2015

Hello Boys and Girls 

I'm expecting to see the invitation coming in tonight. Fingers crossed...

Well...I have to say that for tonight, please don't expect me to reply to this forum (real-time report) whether I get the invite or not. I normally go to bed early and gotta work tomorrow...sorry guys...
I'll probably checking this forum again tomorrow morning...but if I get really excited tonight and I cannot sleep then I'll probably be on the forum...who knows lol

God bless us all


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
Excited and anxious at the same time. Expecting an invite today. 
I will start following the trends 30 mins before cut off time and would surely update as soon as I get invite ( if invited :fingerscrossed: and provided my manager doesn't stuff me with too much work)


----------



## dreamsanj

Hello All,

I wish you all the best for your invites.

I got my ACS today and Contrary to my expectation, they only removed 4 years of my work ex..( I was expecting 6 yrs). The letter says May 2012 onwards has been accepted. I am so happy..

I am currently landing at 60 Pts.. ( Age 30, Edu 15, work ex 5 PTE 10). I have asked my agent to file EOI. I would Secretly hope all you 65+ go and get invite this month itself so that. 60 guys can be considered and I can hope to get invite by apr or may.

All the best to everyone. May your dreams come true.


----------



## smsingh13

I am little confused and need guidance :-

*My ACS Letter says :- *
For Education:- “Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXX completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.”

*For Experience:- *
The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/06 - 02/08 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: XXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXX 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: XXXXXXX 
Employer: XXXXXXX 
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXXXXX 
Employer: XXXXXXX 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/11 - 10/15 (4yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXXXXX 
Employer: XXXXXXX 
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 09/99 - 12/03 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Application & Database Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/04 - 10/04 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Oracle DBA - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/04 - 10/05 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXXXx - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/05 - 01/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXXXXX- Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

My questions are :- 
How much points should I get for Education ?
How much points should I get for Experience ?


----------



## gd2015

smsingh13 said:


> I am little confused and need guidance :-
> 
> *My ACS Letter says :- *
> For Education:- “Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXX completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.”
> 
> *For Experience:- *
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 10/15 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 09/99 - 12/03 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Application & Database Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/04 - 10/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Oracle DBA - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 10/05 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXx - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/05 - 01/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX- Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> My questions are :-
> How much points should I get for Education ?
> How much points should I get for Experience ?


You can claim 15 points for your education. 
You have 5 years 5 months of relevant experience. So you can claim 10 points for experience.


----------



## smsingh13

gd2015 said:


> You can claim 15 points for your education.
> You have 5 years 5 months of relevant experience. So you can claim 10 points for experience.


Isn't the relevant experience 9yrs 4 months ? Starting from 05/06 till now.


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi 

For expe: 10 (5+ years assessed by ACS)
For educ: 15

cheers, Karthick



smsingh13 said:


> I am little confused and need guidance :-
> 
> *My ACS Letter says :- *
> For Education:- “Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXX completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.”
> 
> *For Experience:- *
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 10/15 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 09/99 - 12/03 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Application & Database Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/04 - 10/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Oracle DBA - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 10/05 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXx - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/05 - 01/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX- Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> My questions are :-
> How much points should I get for Education ?
> How much points should I get for Experience ?


----------



## gd2015

smsingh13 said:


> Isn't the relevant experience 9yrs 4 months ? Starting from 05/06 till now.


I am not very sure. It says "For Experience:- 
The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code." 
but then in your relevant experience they have mentioned since the start of 2006.

Seems little confusing to me.


----------



## smsingh13

gd2015 said:


> I am not very sure. It says "For Experience:-
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
> but then in your relevant experience they have mentioned since the start of 2006.
> 
> Seems little confusing to me.


Yes , that is what my confusion is ... could it be a type "May 2010" and it should be "May 2006"

what should I do ?


----------



## smsingh13

smsingh13 said:


> Yes , that is what my confusion is ... could it be a type "May 2010" and it should be "May 2006"
> 
> what should I do ?


Yes , that is what my confusion is ... could it be a typo error in my ACS approval letter where "May 2010" should have been "May 2006"

what should I do ? Should I write to ACS ?

In that case my experience points should be 15 instead of 10 ...


----------



## raghum4u

mgkarthick said:


> Hi
> 
> For expe: 10 (5+ years assessed by ACS)
> For educ: 15
> 
> cheers, Karthick


Karthick is right, but I'm thinking, is there any reason if ACS has deducted 5 years starting from 5/06


----------



## smsingh13

raghum4u said:


> Karthick is right, but I'm thinking, is there any reason if ACS has deducted 5 years starting from 5/06


It is the same company and same letter for 05/06 to 06/10 (India+UK+India). Does not make sense for them to deduct.


----------



## gd2015

smsingh13 said:


> Yes , that is what my confusion is ... could it be a typo error in my ACS approval letter where "May 2010" should have been "May 2006"
> 
> what should I do ? Should I write to ACS ?
> 
> In that case my experience points should be 15 instead of 10 ...


Yes you can definitely write to them and seek an explanation. 
That's correct, if its a mistake from there end then you can claim 15 points. I think it might be a type ( which rarely happens though)


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi

What is your education? I will tell you exactly...

Cheers, Karthick



smsingh13 said:


> It is the same company and same letter for 05/06 to 06/10 (India+UK+India). Does not make sense for them to deduct.


----------



## smsingh13

mgkarthick said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your education? I will tell you exactly...
> 
> Cheers, Karthick


B.Sc. Computer Science (3 yrs) , which is evaluated as "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" by ACS.


----------



## shanks957

smsingh13 said:


> I am little confused and need guidance :-
> 
> *My ACS Letter says :- *
> For Education:- ?Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXX completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.?
> 
> *For Experience:- *
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 10/15 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 09/99 - 12/03 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Application & Database Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/04 - 10/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Oracle DBA - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 10/05 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXx - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/05 - 01/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX- Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> My questions are :-
> How much points should I get for Education ?
> How much points should I get for Experience ?


They may have cut 4 years to equalise the education. They had cut 4 years for me as my bachelors was not IT. It could be a possibility. Just guessing


----------



## smsingh13

shanks957 said:


> They may have cut 4 years to equalise the education. They had cut 4 years for me as my bachelors was not IT. It could be a possibility. Just guessing


But in my case it's 05/06 to 05/10 , 5 yrs ...


----------



## Appledeuce

smsingh13 said:


> I am little confused and need guidance :-
> 
> *My ACS Letter says :- *
> For Education:- ?Your Bachelor of Science from XXXXXXX completed April 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.?
> 
> *For Experience:- *
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/06 - 02/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 10/15 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> 
> Dates: 09/99 - 12/03 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Application & Database Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
> ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/04 - 10/04 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Oracle DBA - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/04 - 10/05 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXx - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/05 - 01/06 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXXXXX- Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> My questions are :-
> How much points should I get for Education ?
> How much points should I get for Experience ?


You get 15 points for education and 10 points for skilled employment. There's no typo error there. ACS appears to have deducted 4 years from your total relevant experience because your degree was assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation so you can't claim for experience points from the first 4 years of your relevant experience. 
See the ACS summary of criteria here: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## mgkarthick

Yes... they only consider last ten years of professional experience and deduct four years... so from May 2006 they consider your experience and deducted 4 years.

Still you can write back to them and ask for a clarification.

All the best. Cheers, Karthick



shanks957 said:


> They may have cut 4 years to equalise the education. They had cut 4 years for me as my bachelors was not IT. It could be a possibility. Just guessing


----------



## Appledeuce

smsingh13 said:


> shanks957 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may have cut 4 years to equalise the education. They had cut 4 years for me as my bachelors was not IT. It could be a possibility. Just guessing
> 
> 
> 
> But in my case it's 05/06 to 05/10 , 5 yrs ...
Click to expand...

Check your math, mate. May 2006 - May 2010 is just 4 years.


----------



## smsingh13

Appledeuce said:


> Check your math, mate. May 2006 - May 2010 is just 4 years.


Now with this, my points will come down to 60 (because I had considered 15 for experience earlier), do I need to update my EOI too or it will automatically update ?


----------



## Appledeuce

smsingh13 said:


> Appledeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your math, mate. May 2006 - May 2010 is just 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with this, my points will come down to 60 (because I had considered 15 for experience earlier), do I need to update my EOI too or it will automatically update ?
Click to expand...

You need to update your EOI yourself. And quick, as the Nov 6 invitation round is commencing in 2 hours. If you get invited based on your 65-point claim, you won't be able to substantiate your 15-point skilled employment claim and your application is likely to be denied if you go ahead and lodge.


----------



## smsingh13

What is the procedure/proof required to claim for "Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to regional Australia" ?

My wife's first cousin and her husband are in Melbourne and both are GP (General Practitioner). Can their sponsorship be considered ?

Also, with this sponsorship, will I be limited to work only in Victoria ?

Also, if I update with category 489 to claim 5 points for Victoria , will it get approved with 65 ? or they have some limit too in points ?


----------



## Appledeuce

smsingh13 said:


> what is the procedure/proof required to claim for "Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to regional Australia" ?
> 
> My wife's first cousin and her husband are in Melbourne and both are GP (General Practitioner). Can their sponsorship be considered ?


Yes, but your wife needs to be the primary applicant and not you. She has to have a positive skills assessment in an occupation that is included in the current SOL. And 489 is just a temporary visa, but once the visa holder stays in the regional area for 2 years and has full time employment for 1 year, he/she can apply for PR via visa 887


----------



## shanks957

smsingh13 said:


> What is the procedure/proof required to claim for "Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to regional Australia" ?
> 
> My wife's first cousin and her husband are in Melbourne and both are GP (General Practitioner). Can their sponsorship be considered ?
> 
> Also, with this sponsorship, will I be limited to work only in Victoria ?
> 
> Also, if I update with category 489 to claim 5 points for Victoria , will it get approved with 65 ? or they have some limit too in points ?


Not sure, but I think you have to have a blood relation in order to be sponsored like Sister, Brother, Parents.


----------



## smsingh13

Few minutes left ..best of luck to the next candidates.

I updated mine to 60 points on 5thNov15.


----------



## viv31085

All the best for next in line 65 pointers B-) , hoping all the backlogs for 65 pointers to be cleared by this year end


----------



## Appledeuce

smsingh13 said:


> Few minutes left ..best of luck to the next candidates.
> 
> I updated mine to 60 points on 5thNov15.


good luck! also, consider applying for NSW state nomination (190).


----------



## smsingh13

Appledeuce said:


> good luck! also, consider applying for NSW state nomination (190).


Let today's thing get over, after which I shall definitely like to discuss and take your advice.

Any idea, by when can 65 pointer for 190 (NSW) get invited ?


----------



## gd2015

Visa invitation - Check


----------



## dreamsanj

Congrats GD.. Best of luck


----------



## viv31085

smsingh13 said:


> Let today's thing get over, after which I shall definitely like to discuss and take your advice.
> 
> Any idea, by when can 65 pointer for 190 (NSW) get invited ?


Apply for NSW SS ASAP, dont waste time even one day delay can hurt you for months in the long run, and moreover there is no guarantee that you will receive invite with 60 points (189)


----------



## raghum4u

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats GD.. Best of luck


lane: Yahooooo... i got the invite guys...


----------



## rohitjaggi

No invite yet


----------



## viv31085

wow raghu congrats man


----------



## gd2015

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats GD.. Best of luck


Thanks a lot


----------



## rohitjaggi

raghum4u said:


> lane: Yahooooo... i got the invite guys...


Congrats man ... Guess I might have to wait for next round.


----------



## dreamsanj

1	Saravana1985	80	29-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
2	Unknown	75	2-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015	
6	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
8	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
9	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
10	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
14	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
15	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
16	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
17	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	smsingh13	65	6-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
22	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
23	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
24	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
27	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
30	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
43	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
49	sumanth1627	60	
50	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
53	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
54	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## raghum4u

viv31085 said:


> wow raghu congrats man


Thanks buddy... Making ways for you guys....!!!


----------



## raghum4u

rohitjaggi said:


> Congrats man ... Guess I might have to wait for next round.


Looks like narrow miss buddy... Hold on..


----------



## dreamsanj

Any one in 60s got invite.. I am looking at other posts, in other category people in 60 got invite ahead of 65 and 70 becuase they were in pool in may.


----------



## rohitjaggi

raghum4u said:


> Looks like narrow miss buddy... Hold on..


Waited long enough for this. Hopefully 20th should be good for me.


----------



## rohitjaggi

So based on our situation, it cleared 12 days this time.


----------



## mgkarthick

just moved 12 to 14 days, bad... I may not :'(... Sep 19th 65 points (Dec 14th, 33 years old)... Hate my birthday... Good night guys...


----------



## shanks957

Hmm looks like things have not moved as expected, Nov 20th it is then. Need to catch a few drinks. Patience...


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi guys! I got the invite!


----------



## aprima

Hi...newbie here. Can someone pls help to check for 261112 - 65 pointer EOI submitted on 22-Oct via agent. Appreciate it very much. Thanks!


----------



## shanks957

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi guys! I got the invite!


Cheers @Marigold... So you couldn't sleep  We wait till Nov 20... Stay in touch..


----------



## 1400ashi

As per the invite below applicants have been invited:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status of Invitation	Date of Invite
1	Saravana1985	80	29-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited	6-Nov-2015
2	Unknown	75	2-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
3	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
4	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
5	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015 Invited	6-Nov-2015
6	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015


----------



## 1400ashi

The next waiting list:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
44	sumanth1627	60 
45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112


----------



## smsingh13

1400ashi said:


> As per the invite below applicants have been invited:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status of Invitation	Date of Invite
> 1	Saravana1985	80	29-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 2	Unknown	75	2-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 3	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 4	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 5	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015 Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 6	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015


Ashi,

I intend to apply for NSW SS. I have 60 points already. 

Can you guide me to do so ?


----------



## 1400ashi

smsingh13 said:


> Ashi,
> 
> I intend to apply for NSW SS. I have 60 points already.
> 
> Can you guide me to do so ?


Follow the below steps:

1. Click on the below link
SkillSelect
2. Click Submit an EOI
3. Another window will open, accept the terms and conditions
4. Start filling the form
5. Make sure to select the EOI Subclass as 190.


----------



## smsingh13

1400ashi said:


> Follow the below steps:
> 
> 1. Click on the below link
> SkillSelect
> 2. Click Submit an EOI
> 3. Another window will open, accept the terms and conditions
> 4. Start filling the form
> 5. Make sure to select the EOI Subclass as 190.


Is there a seperate fees to be paid on NSW Department of Industry and enter EOI Number details there too ?


----------



## 1400ashi

smsingh13 said:


> Is there a seperate fees to be paid on NSW Department of Industry and enter EOI Number details there too ?


no fees to be paid as of now and no EOI details to be entered anywhere.


----------



## smsingh13

1400ashi said:


> no fees to be paid as of now and no EOI details to be entered anywhere.


Do you know of any person or till dates cleared as part of NSW SS ?


----------



## 1400ashi

smsingh13 said:


> Do you know of any person or till dates cleared as part of NSW SS ?


As far as I know, 65 points with State nomination are still in the queue and the invitation is more towards candidates with 75+ points


----------



## malbuquerque306

Congrats to everyone that got an invite from today's round !

So... basically still invited people (ICT BA & SA) with 65 or higher. 

People with 60p have a long journey ahead then! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1400ashi

malbuquerque306 said:


> Congrats to everyone that got an invite from today's round !
> 
> So... basically still invited people (ICT BA & SA) with 65 or higher.
> 
> People with 60p have a long journey ahead then! :fingerscrossed:


expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16


----------



## viv31085

1400ashi said:


> expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
> 1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
> 4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
> 8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
> 9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
> 10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
> 23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
> 27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
> 28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
> 29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
> 30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
> 31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
> 45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
> 46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
> 47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16



Hi, can you please explain the logic behind this assumption ? just asking 

i thought i will receive invite by next july considering each invitation rounds move 20+ days on average, but i have to wait more itseems


----------



## rohitjaggi

viv31085 said:


> Hi, can you please explain the logic behind this assumption ? just asking
> 
> i thought i will receive invite by next july considering each invitation rounds move 20+ days on average, but i have to wait more itseems



Looking it past two months, it's hard to predict.

On an avg two rounds a month will clear 10 to 14 days each round.

People undertaking professional year in Australia, will join the list with 65 points which may create further back log for 60 points.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hahaha! I actually just came back from drinking with my friend at midnight and saw the email.




shanks957 said:


> Cheers @Marigold... So you couldn't sleep  We wait till Nov 20... Stay in touch..


----------



## manc0108

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 5th Nov 2015 with 65points (with SS) for ICT BA 261111. Kindly update me in the list.

Looking at the trend, my chances of invite would be in Feb 2016. Lets see.


----------



## 1400ashi

viv31085 said:


> Hi, can you please explain the logic behind this assumption ? just asking
> 
> i thought i will receive invite by next july considering each invitation rounds move 20+ days on average, but i have to wait more itseems


Looking at the trend of invites. I have taken 20 or 25+ days in each month's invite.


----------



## 1400ashi

manc0108 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 5th Nov 2015 with 65points (with SS) for ICT BA 261111. Kindly update me in the list.
> 
> Looking at the trend, my chances of invite would be in Feb 2016. Lets see.


Have you submitted for subclass 189 or 190?


----------



## manc0108

Applied for subclass 189 and 190 for VIC and NSW 65points(with SS).

I will update my timelines in signature.


----------



## manc0108

Applied for subclass 189 and 190 for VIC and NSW 65points(with SS).

I will update my timelines in signature.




1400ashi said:


> Have you submitted for subclass 189 or 190?


----------



## Marigold2015

Hello everyone,

Since I got the invitaion today and I probably not going to be around this thread as much anymore...I would like to thank you all of you for emotionally support, listining to me whining about my situation. Also thank you for sharing many useful info as well. I hope 65+ will be cleared and everyone with 60 points will get the invitation soon.

All the best


----------



## maizebb

hope i will get my invite by Feb 2016. now that i'm preparing for the documents, where can i get more information? the anxiety's overwhelming as my hubby'll be turning 39 soon and i'm so worried that we will lose out points and to be disqualified soon. 

what's the finances that we have to prepare? and body check? can somebody direct me to some checklist to work on. 

is there a specific thread for Visa Lodge for 261111? 

thanks in anticipation of any help you maybe able to offer.


----------



## SmartB

Hello Everyone, newbie here.  

Submitted my EOI (with 70 points) and got the invite (subclass 189) barely 24 hours after and to say that I was surprised is an understatement . Anyways, now I'm in the process of uploading all the requested documents but before I do, permit me to ask the following;

1) I know it might sound oh so obvious but does getting an invite really mean that your application will be/maybe granted given that the fees (especially if with a family) are quite substantial? 

2) Will you be informed ahead to go for your medicals or it must be done while applying?

Regards,
SB


----------



## vikaschandra

SmartB said:


> Hello Everyone, newbie here.
> 
> Submitted my EOI (with 70 points) and got the invite (subclass 189) barely 24 hours after and to say that I was surprised is an understatement . Anyways, now I'm in the process of uploading all the requested documents but before I do, permit me to ask the following;
> 
> 1) I know it might sound oh so obvious but does getting an invite really mean that your application will be/maybe granted given that the fees (especially if with a family) are quite substantial?
> 
> 2) Will you be informed ahead to go for your medicals or it must be done while applying?
> 
> Regards,
> SB


Congratulations. Answering you first question - granted? Not exactly after you have uploaded all the documents and paid the fees you will be assigned with a CO. you might receive direct grant or the CO might enquire more example-employment verification which might take time depending on the circumstances.

For your second question you can refer to the below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## SmartB

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations. Answering you first question - granted? Not exactly after you have uploaded all the documents and paid the fees you will be assigned with a CO. you might receive direct grant or the CO might enquire more example-employment verification which might take time depending on the circumstances.
> 
> For your second question you can refer to the below link


Thank you very much. By granted I meant - approval. i.e Are they actually "interested" in processing your application and approving same (provided you meet all the requirements) and not just "making" people pay big fees for nothing if you know what I mean? I'm not sounding pessimistic right? :yo:

Oh boy, its a good day today so let me get my positive thinking groove on. 

Regards,
SB


----------



## vikaschandra

SmartB said:


> Thank you very much. By granted I meant - approval. i.e Are they actually "interested" in processing your application and approving same (provided you meet all the requirements) and not just "making" people pay big fees for nothing if you know what I mean? I'm not sounding pessimistic right? :yo:
> 
> Oh boy, its a good day today so let me get my positive thinking groove on.
> 
> Regards,
> SB


They will surely process the application once the fees is paid. Atleast until the CO is assigned. Their might be cases when they put things on hold due to certain unforeseen circumstances like for people from high risk areas. 
Well pay the fees and upload your documents. Rest assured your application would be processed 
You can get the HAP id and go for medicals or wait for the CO to request for it. 

Best wishes.


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Looking it past two months, it's hard to predict.
> 
> On an avg two rounds a month will clear 10 to 14 days each round.
> 
> People undertaking professional year in Australia, will join the list with 65 points which may create further back log for 60 points.


Rohit the currrent round did not move as expected. Was hoping it would move at least 20 days. Anyways you would be up and running on 20th. 

Myself I presume i have to wait until December's first round.


----------



## vikaschandra

SmartB said:


> Thank you very much. By granted I meant - approval. i.e Are they actually "interested" in processing your application and approving same (provided you meet all the requirements) and not just "making" people pay big fees for nothing if you know what I mean? I'm not sounding pessimistic right? :yo:
> 
> Oh boy, its a good day today so let me get my positive thinking groove on.
> 
> Regards,
> SB


Hi SmartB you can start following the below thread for more details on visa application 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang.html


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
> 1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
> 4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
> 8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
> 9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
> 10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
> 23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
> 27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
> 28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
> 29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
> 30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
> 31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
> 45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
> 46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
> 47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16



Hi Ashi nice work thanks. I am getting invited on Nov 20th. I wish that happens. Not sure though that it will move that far. Probably Dec would be my month of invite.


----------



## martianwizard

*Got the Invite!*

My agent confirmed today. I have received the invite! 

Looks like it moved till 19th Aug for now.

All the best to the rest, for the next round.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys I have one important Question.

I was born on dec 1983.. so in dec 2015, I would be completing 32 yrs.. Will I loose points and land in 33-39 category? Currently I am claiming 60 pts. will this get reduced to 55 pts in december?


----------



## mgkarthick

No you have one more year buddy... cool.



dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have one important Question.
> 
> I was born on dec 1983.. so in dec 2015, I would be completing 32 yrs.. Will I loose points and land in 33-39 category? Currently I am claiming 60 pts. will this get reduced to 55 pts in december?


----------



## mgkarthick

Buddy Vikas, I pray that you should get 20th Nov and invite should move at least 20 days... so I can expect Dec 1st round invite... but in dec 2nd round invite not possible (Dec 14th... 33 years)... God bless.... 65 should give way for 60 asap.

cheers.



vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ashi nice work thanks. I am getting invited on Nov 20th. I wish that happens. Not sure though that it will move that far. Probably Dec would be my month of invite.


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ashi nice work thanks. I am getting invited on Nov 20th. I wish that happens. Not sure though that it will move that far. Probably Dec would be my month of invite.


we all can only pray and wait.


----------



## SmartB

vikaschandra said:


> They will surely process the application once the fees is paid. Atleast until the CO is assigned. Their might be cases when they put things on hold due to certain unforeseen circumstances like for people from high risk areas.
> Well pay the fees and upload your documents. Rest assured your application would be processed
> You can get the HAP id and go for medicals or wait for the CO to request for it.
> 
> Best wishes.


Thanks. Its gonna be fine. 

Regards,
SB


----------



## SmartB

vikaschandra said:


> Hi SmartB you can start following the below thread for more details on visa application


Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

mgkarthick said:


> Buddy Vikas, I pray that you should get 20th Nov and invite should move at least 20 days... so I can expect Dec 1st round invite... but in dec 2nd round invite not possible (Dec 14th... 33 years)... God bless.... 65 should give way for 60 asap.
> 
> cheers.




😊 Thanks Karthick. If that is the case then i should move out and way for you Nov 20th. Things will be fine don't take tension


----------



## satsah

Hi All, can anyone sample reference letter for ICT Business Analyst as my HR asked me to print for him. Please anyone show me some lights. Thanks


----------



## viv31085

satsah said:


> Hi All, can anyone sample reference letter for ICT Business Analyst as my HR asked me to print for him. Please anyone show me some lights. Thanks


Hi Satsah,

You can find sample reference letter in ACS website, alternatively if you want i can mail you mine.


----------



## satsah

viv31085 said:


> Hi Satsah,
> 
> You can find sample reference letter in ACS website, alternatively if you want i can mail you mine.


could you please send me. Please delete all personal details. *<SNIP>* Thanks

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
(Use the Private Message system)

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## viv31085

satsah said:


> could you please send me. Please delete all personal details. *<SNIP>* Thanks
> 
> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> (Use the Private Message system)
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


Done, hope this helps.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Guys 

Need help, I know not the right place to ask about it but I am being positive about getting reply.

Can my brother use his MBA in Marketing from UK to get. 485 (temp residence) visa in Australia ?

Thanx


----------



## okhalid

1400ashi said:


> expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
> 1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
> 4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
> 8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
> 9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
> 10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
> 23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
> 27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
> 28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
> 29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
> 30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
> 31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
> 45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
> 46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
> 47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16


Hi 1400ashi and Other Sr. Members,

I am new to this, and this is my first post. I have gone through this discussion and just wanted to know if list of eoi applicants you are compiling have mostly applied for 190 NSW specifically or did they select "any" in the preferred state EOI field? and does selecting NSW over "any" have some benefits if we are mainly targeting NSW but wants to keep VIC as backup.

Regards,
okhalid


----------



## vikaschandra

okhalid said:


> Hi 1400ashi and Other Sr. Members,
> 
> I am new to this, and this is my first post. I have gone through this discussion and just wanted to know if list of eoi applicants you are compiling have mostly applied for 190 NSW specifically or did they select "any" in the preferred state EOI field? and does selecting NSW over "any" have some benefits if we are mainly targeting NSW but wants to keep VIC as backup.
> 
> Regards,
> okhalid


Hi Khalid the list that you have quoted in your message ia mostly for 189 visa though some candidates under this list definitely must have applied for state. Many got rejections from Vic without getting specific reasons and many got invited with 70 points under NSW. 
It depends on you if you would like yo have multiple EOI's active at the same time.


----------



## okhalid

*thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> Hi Khalid the list that you have quoted in your message ia mostly for 189 visa though some candidates under this list definitely must have applied for state. Many got rejections from Vic without getting specific reasons and many got invited with 70 points under NSW.
> It depends on you if you would like yo have multiple EOI's active at the same time.


Hi Vikaschandra,

Thanks, for the clarification I am planning to apply for EOI 189 and 190 visa(one EOI) , and am not sure if selecting "any" in the preferred state will effect or delay my selection/invite for NSW i.e. will candidates with same points who select "NSW" rather then "any" in the EOI preferred state field have priority or preference ? 

BTW, I have 65 points (with SS) for ICT SA nomination


regards,
okhalid


----------



## vikaschandra

okhalid said:


> Hi Vikaschandra,
> 
> Thanks, for the clarification I am planning to apply for EOI 189 and 190 visa(one EOI) , and am not sure if selecting "any" in the preferred state will effect or delay my selection/invite for NSW i.e. will candidates with same points who select "NSW" rather then "any" in the EOI preferred state field have priority or preference ?
> 
> BTW, I have 65 points (with SS) for ICT SA nomination
> 
> 
> regards,
> okhalid


Well Khalid it is better that you choose a specific state i.e. NSW if you would like to go ahead with that at present 2611 is not having very positive response. As i mentioned earlier VIC is giving rejections. SA has very high requirements. NT, Tasmania other states need job offer. I would suggest you lodge 189 and if your DOE is Nov 1st week with 65 points then you can expect invite by Feb-Mar 2016. 
With 65+5 for NSW you will have high probability to get invited earlier. 
Best wishes


----------



## Ind79

Khalid...buddy...just to give you some info to help you decide your application strategy...i applied for NSW under ICT BA on 7th Oct with 65+5 points (pte - 84.5) with 2.4 yrs of Aussie exp...also applied for 189 with 65 points...still haven't received invitation from any of them.


----------



## Sanzee

Hello all,
Could you please analyse the expected invitation month for me? I applied on 26th oct with 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. My occupation is BA.

Thanks


----------



## satsah

viv31085 said:


> Done, hope this helps.


received with thanks


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for my AFP check and Indian PCC.

Expecting an invitation on 20th November, I was thinking of getting my medicals sorted before that.

Please let me know the steps to apply for HAP ID and get my medicals done.

Thanks


----------



## Cgarik

*Did any one got invitation in 6th nov slot*

Hi i haven't seen any body mentioning receiving an invitation since 4 rounds .... any body got it


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> Hi i haven't seen any body mentioning receiving an invitation since 4 rounds .... any body got it





Marigold2015 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Since I got the invitaion today and I probably not going to be around this thread as much anymore...I would like to thank you all of you for emotionally support, listining to me whining about my situation. Also thank you for sharing many useful info as well. I hope 65+ will be cleared and everyone with 60 points will get the invitation soon.
> 
> All the best





SmartB said:


> Hello Everyone, newbie here.
> 
> Submitted my EOI (with 70 points) and got the invite (subclass 189) barely 24 hours after and to say that I was surprised is an understatement . Anyways, now I'm in the process of uploading all the requested documents but before I do, permit me to ask the following;
> 
> 1) I know it might sound oh so obvious but does getting an invite really mean that your application will be/maybe granted given that the fees (especially if with a family) are quite substantial?
> 
> 2) Will you be informed ahead to go for your medicals or it must be done while applying?
> 
> Regards,
> SB





1400ashi said:


> As per the invite below applicants have been invited:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status of Invitation	Date of Invite
> 1	Saravana1985	80	29-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 2	Unknown	75	2-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 3	gd2015	65	15-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 4	marigold2015	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 5	raghum4u	65	19-Aug-2015 Invited	6-Nov-2015
> 6	martianwizard	65	19-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited	6-Nov-2015


Hi Cgarik people from this forum did receive invite on Oct 23rd, 6th Nov. If you would like to get more details browse a few pages back.


----------



## sumitrb

Thanks everyone for your responses related to my queries on getting ACS assessment done. I applied for ACS on 4th Nov and got a positive response on 9th Nov. Before filling my EOI application had a few queries where I need help again from the members

My ACS Response is as below
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master in Computer Applications from XXXXXX completed XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/03 - 11/06 (3yrs 4mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/06 - 06/14 (7yrs 6mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/14 - 10/15 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Queries.
1. Does that mean I could claim 15 points for my education and 15 points for Work experience?
2. Do I need to do PCC for my 1.5 yr kid?

Thanks for your responses in advance


----------



## ice_cool

sumitrb said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses related to my queries on getting ACS assessment done. I applied for ACS on 4th Nov and got a positive response on 9th Nov. Before filling my EOI application had a few queries where I need help again from the members
> 
> My ACS Response is as below
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Master in Computer Applications from XXXXXX completed XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 07/03 - 11/06 (3yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/06 - 06/14 (7yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/14 - 10/15 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Queries.
> 1. Does that mean I could claim 15 points for my education and 15 points for Work experience?
> 2. Do I need to do PCC for my 1.5 yr kid?
> 
> Thanks for your responses in advance


1) Yes
2) No


----------



## Bimz

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my AFP check and Indian PCC.
> 
> Expecting an invitation on 20th November, I was thinking of getting my medicals sorted before that.
> 
> Please let me know the steps to apply for HAP ID and get my medicals done.
> 
> Thanks



Hey there,

What's AFP?

For medicals, it's usually advisable to go for application and medical exam once ww get the invite. 
Would request the forum members here to advise and confirm on that.

Cheers!


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my AFP check and Indian PCC.
> 
> Expecting an invitation on 20th November, I was thinking of getting my medicals sorted before that.
> 
> Please let me know the steps to apply for HAP ID and get my medicals done.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Rohit,

please see the link below for details

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> What's AFP?
> 
> For medicals, it's usually advisable to go for application and medical exam once ww get the invite.
> Would request the forum members here to advise and confirm on that.
> 
> Cheers!



Hi Bimz, Rohit is in Australia hence he needs to get National Police Clearance from Australian Federal Police (AFP) 

You are right with getting medicals done here Rohit is sure he would be invited in the next round hence he wants to have things ready prior to lodging his visa application. Which should not be problem i suppose. 

But once you have lodged your visa and not done the Medicals you should wait for the CO to advise


----------



## Supergirl83

Please add me to your list of predictions: 
ICT BA - 60 + 5 points, submitted EOI 4/9/2015 (no invite just yet. IELTS: 20, Age: 30, Diploma: 10, NSW SS: 5, Experience: 0 (can't be counted as skilled as only just got my diploma through!)


----------



## Bimz

vikaschandra said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> What's AFP?
> 
> For medicals, it's usually advisable to go for application and medical exam once ww get the invite.
> Would request the forum members here to advise and confirm on that.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bimz, Rohit is in Australia hence he needs to get National Police Clearance from Australian Federal Police (AFP)
> 
> You are right with getting medicals done here Rohit is sure he would be invited in the next round hence he wants to have things ready prior to lodging his visa application. Which should not be problem i suppose.
> 
> But once you have lodged your visa and not done the Medicals you should wait for the CO to advise
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying Vikas!

I am also expecting visa invite in next round and I'm not sure what the term "viaa lodging " implies to. Is it submission of EOI or, is it the after we get invited to submit supporting and the process of submission of docs.

I had undergone medical examination in January this year for my 457 visa, and I fear that If I wait for CO to take a call on the medical he might wave it off for me, but in that case, I would be asked to make entry to the state before January 2016, which would be too soon for me to plan things.

Please advise.


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> Thanks for replying Vikas!
> 
> I am also expecting visa invite in next round and I'm not sure what the term "viaa lodging " implies to. Is it submission of EOI or, is it the after we get invited to submit supporting and the process of submission of docs.
> 
> I had undergone medical examination in January this year for my 457 visa, and I fear that If I wait for CO to take a call on the medical he might wave it off for me, but in that case, I would be asked to make entry to the state before January 2016, which would be too soon for me to plan things.
> 
> Please advise.


Bimz aftet you get invite from DIBP you need to pay the fees to lodge visa application. Once fees is paid you would have time to upload the required documents and get your pcc + medicals done.

Since you have done your medicals CO might not ask but yes as tou mentioned upon getting the grant you would have very short duration to make your first entry to Aus.


----------



## Bimz

vikaschandra said:


> Bimz aftet you get invite from DIBP you need to pay the fees to lodge visa application. Once fees is paid you would have time to upload the required documents and get your pcc + medicals done.
> 
> Since you have done your medicals CO might not ask but yes as tou mentioned upon getting the grant you would have very short duration to make your first entry to Aus.


Hey Vikas,

I would actually like to get the medicals done now, so as to reset the past medical date. But would the medical done in Jan 2015 month for 457 visa count for this 189 one as well? Do they link the applicant's past records? 

Do you think I should go ahead for getting the medical done in advance like Rohit? I need to get a dental surgery done soon, and I would not want the pain killers and medicines to show up in my blood sample, which might unnecessarily complicate the case.


And Happy Diwali to you and everyone around here!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> I would actually like to get the medicals done now, so as to reset the past medical date. But would the medical done in Jan 2015 month for 457 visa count for this 189 one as well? Do they link the applicant's past records?
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead for getting the medical done in advance like Rohit? I need to get a dental surgery done soon, and I would not want the pain killers and medicines to show up in my blood sample, which might unnecessarily complicate the case.
> 
> 
> And Happy Diwali to you and everyone around here!!


Were you granted 457 visa? Once you get your Invite and upon paying the visa fees check the status under health declaration probably you might just need to get your HIV test done and not all of them and the date of effect of the medicals would be changed to current. 
It would probably mention what all checkups would be required like

501 Medical Examination - Required
502 Chest X-Ray Examination - Required
707 HIV test - Required

Yet, Do seek advise from other senior members too they might be able to give clear picture.

Wait for the invite and try to seek advise from the immigration department directly


----------



## Bimz

vikaschandra said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vikas,
> 
> I would actually like to get the medicals done now, so as to reset the past medical date. But would the medical done in Jan 2015 month for 457 visa count for this 189 one as well? Do they link the applicant's past records?
> 
> Do you think I should go ahead for getting the medical done in advance like Rohit? I need to get a dental surgery done soon, and I would not want the pain killers and medicines to show up in my blood sample, which might unnecessarily complicate the case.
> 
> 
> And Happy Diwali to you and everyone around here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Were you granted 457 visa? Once you get your Invite and upon paying the visa fees check the status under health declaration probably you might just need to get your HIV test done and not all of them and the date of effect of the medicals would be changed to current.
> It would probably mention what all checkups would be required like
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Required
> 502 Chest X-Ray Examination - Required
> 707 HIV test - Required
> 
> Yet, Do seek advise from other senior members too they might be able to give clear picture.
> 
> Wait for the invite and try to seek advise from the immigration department directly
Click to expand...


Thanks for clearing it up.
Yes, I was granted 457 visa. Also, although I had the option of getting just the basic 501 Medical Examination for that visa, still I went ahead with complete examination (502, 707 as well) as one of the questions in questionnaire asked if one plans to apply for visa in next 6 to 12 months.
So I thought, they might keep record of that HAPID, which might come in handy latter.

Not really sure how it may influence my case now though. I just hope that doesn't constraint me on the earliest entry date for visa activation.

Thanks again!


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> Thanks for clearing it up.
> Yes, I was granted 457 visa. Also, although I had the option of getting just the basic 501 Medical Examination for that visa, still I went ahead with complete examination (502, 707 as well) as one of the questions in questionnaire asked if one plans to apply for visa in next 6 to 12 months.
> So I thought, they might keep record of that HAPID, which might come in handy latter.
> 
> Not really sure how it may influence my case now though. I just hope that doesn't constraint me on the earliest entry date for visa activation.
> 
> Thanks again!


Well I am not sure if the previous medical would have any impact on the IED. Our senior and experienced members can show some light. The othet good option is to call immi dept and get detailed information.


----------



## rohitjaggi

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Bimz, Rohit is in Australia hence he needs to get National Police Clearance from Australian Federal Police (AFP)
> 
> You are right with getting medicals done here Rohit is sure he would be invited in the next round hence he wants to have things ready prior to lodging his visa application. Which should not be problem i suppose.
> 
> But once you have lodged your visa and not done the Medicals you should wait for the CO to advise


Thanks

I have applied for my PCC and should receive my passport soon.

Already filled the medical declaration and will book my appointment as soon as i get passport.


----------



## mariavino

Applied to ACS to change my nominated occupation from ICT BA to Analyst programmer 261311 ( to get an early invite). And got it approved. 

My question is will my old assessment for ICT BA still valid.


----------



## sol79

Bimz said:


> Thanks for clearing it up.
> Yes, I was granted 457 visa. Also, although I had the option of getting just the basic 501 Medical Examination for that visa, still I went ahead with complete examination (502, 707 as well) as one of the questions in questionnaire asked if one plans to apply for visa in next 6 to 12 months.
> So I thought, they might keep record of that HAPID, which might come in handy latter.
> 
> Not really sure how it may influence my case now though. I just hope that doesn't constraint me on the earliest entry date for visa activation.
> 
> Thanks again!


Your HAP ID and medical record is valid for 1 year. If you got the complete health check-up as required for a PR (the 457 visa type requires fewer tests), you can reuse it. This was confirmed to me by the panel physician when I got my 457-related medicals.


----------



## jakurati

Hi All,

Pls advise on where I stand and how are my chances.

*VISA Type: Skilled* - _Nominated (Subclass 190)_
*ANZSCO Code*: _ICT Business Analyst - 261111_
*PTE*: *Proficient *- (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66) - 17 October 2015
*ACS Submitted*: 09 October 2015
*ACS Positive Response*: 20 October 2015
*EOI Submitted with 60 points*: 27 Oct 2015

Invitation Received: XX
Visa Applied: XX
PCC: XX
Medicals: XX
Grant: XX


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Cgarik people from this forum did receive invite on Oct 23rd, 6th Nov. If you would like to get more details browse a few pages back.



Thanks Vikas, I just applied updated EOI with 70 Points 189 and 75 with NSW. What do you think on the chances of invite. 

Is victoria faster than NSW.


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> Thanks Vikas, I just applied updated EOI with 70 Points 189 and 75 with NSW. What do you think on the chances of invite.
> 
> Is victoria faster than NSW.


Hi Cgarik with 70 points for 189 no need to wait for state invite you will receive your invite on 20 Nov through 189. Start preparing your funds and documents.


----------



## sumitrb

Hi,
While filling my EOI form, it does not ask for any documents (PTE scorecard, ACS assessment report etc). I have not yet submitted by EOI,. I have saved it as draft 

Would I get an option to upload the documents once I have submitted the EOI form or I need to send them separately (If yes, how do I send them separately) ?


----------



## nickchamp

Hi Guys 
Is there any link where i can track my application sequence so as to understand by what time i must expect the invitation for EOI submitted 
Secondly what option i must take while filing the EOI for SS is it Any/ NSW/SA etc. 
Is option Any going to help getting the Invite. Please suggest. 

Details are as follows 
EOI submitted : 10 Nov. 2015 (2 number) 
Points : 60 (189), 65 (190)
Code : 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
SS : NSW. 

Thanks and regards 
Nikhil chawla (9958846906)


----------



## karanvir3

there is a long wait , and with 60 points you might have to wait for next 6 to 7 months :confused2:


----------



## karanvir3

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Cgarik with 70 points for 189 no need to wait for state invite you will receive your invite on 20 Nov through 189. Start preparing your funds and documents.


vikas i guess am in same boat as you are with 65 points and system analyst .. submitted my eoi on 4 nov 2015 , guess ill have to wait long as u submitted in sep and still awaiting for it


----------



## malbuquerque306

karanvir3 said:


> there is a long wait , and with 60 points you might have to wait for next 6 to 7 months :confused2:


I would say about 6 to 10 months!


----------



## vikaschandra

karanvir3 said:


> vikas i guess am in same boat as you are with 65 points and system analyst .. submitted my eoi on 4 nov 2015 , guess ill have to wait long as u submitted in sep and still awaiting for it





1400ashi said:


> expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.
> 
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
> 1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
> 4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
> 8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
> 9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
> 10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
> 23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
> 27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
> 28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
> 29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
> 30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
> 31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
> 45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
> 46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
> 47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16



Hi karanvir, one of our colleagues here did an assumption where she has considered the cutoff days to move 20 days every round which however seems unlikely for each round. I am expecting invite in the upcoming round or latest by 1st round on December but your wait would be little longer maybe until February 2016. 




nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> Is there any link where i can track my application sequence so as to understand by what time i must expect the invitation for EOI submitted
> Secondly what option i must take while filing the EOI for SS is it Any/ NSW/SA etc.
> Is option Any going to help getting the Invite. Please suggest.
> 
> Details are as follows
> EOI submitted : 10 Nov. 2015 (2 number)
> Points : 60 (189), 65 (190)
> Code : 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
> SS : NSW.
> Thanks and regards
> Nikhil chawla (9958846906)


Dear Nikhil their is a link prepared by Andrey you can register their and get updates as well. 
My Immigration Tracker | information and news

Alternatively you can add yourself on the list above.


----------



## karanvir3

vikaschandra said:


> Hi karanvir, one of our colleagues here did an assumption where she has considered the cutoff days to move 20 days every round which however seems unlikely for each round. I am expecting invite in the upcoming round or latest by 1st round on December but your wait would be little longer maybe until February 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Nikhil their is a link prepared by Andrey you can register their and get updates as well.
> My Immigration Tracker | information and news
> 
> Alternatively you can add yourself on the list above.


Yes you are right vikas it cud be feb 16 and i hope it does not reach ceiling by then , i was expecting it to be sooner like in december however ill try PTE once again and try to get 79 so that i get 10 extra points


----------



## vikaschandra

karanvir3 said:


> Yes you are right vikas it cud be feb 16 and i hope it does not reach ceiling by then , i was expecting it to be sooner like in december however ill try PTE once again and try to get 79 so that i get 10 extra points


Karanvir do not worry about the ceiling since the code is under Pro Rata which means 1536 seats are equally divided throughout the year. Every month only 128 invites will be sent out i.e. 64 invite each round per month. you will surely get the invite in the first quarter on 2016. 
Further if you would like to increase your chances to get invited prior to that you can choose to sit for PTE again.


----------



## thala1984

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2015 with 65 points under ICT BA - 261111.
Kindly let me know by when i will be getting the invite.
Thanks.

Regards.
Vino


----------



## vikaschandra

thala1984 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2015 with 65 points under ICT BA - 261111.
> Kindly let me know by when i will be getting the invite.
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards.
> Vino



Hi Vino you would get invited on 20th Dec 2016 provided that the cutoff moves more than 12 days. Presumably the cutoff at present stands at 19th Aug. 
if it is less then for sure in the first round of December 2015.


----------



## andreyx108b

thala1984 said:


> Hi Experts, I have submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2015 with 65 points under ICT BA - 261111. Kindly let me know by when i will be getting the invite. Thanks. Regards. Vino


You may even get invited in any 3 up-comming rounds before the NY. 

Most likely the next round cut off will move either to 1st September or end of August.

Please add your case to the tracker.


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Cgarik with 70 points for 189 no need to wait for state invite you will receive your invite on 20 Nov through 189. Start preparing your funds and documents.


Thanks vikas. Is there a link on the check list.


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> Thanks vikas. Is there a link on the check list.


Cgarik refer to the link below this mightbe helpful. It was shared by KeeDa ealier on one of the threads. Thanks to him. 

Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> Thanks vikas. Is there a link on the check list.


Check this as well

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## sol79

1. I submitted an EOI for 189 with 75 points on 12/11/2015 - What are my chances for an invite in the next round? I did not submit a 190 application as I don't want to be restricted to a state.

2. My friend submitted an EOI for 189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points (NSW and Victoria) on 13/11. When can she expect an invitation for 189, as she too does not want to e tied to a state.

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> 1. I submitted an EOI for 189 with 75 points on 12/11/2015 - What are my chances for an invite in the next round? I did not submit a 190 application as I don't want to be restricted to a state.
> 
> 2. My friend submitted an EOI for 189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points (NSW and Victoria) on 13/11. When can she expect an invitation for 189, as she too does not want to e tied to a state.
> 
> Thanks.


With 75 & 70 points Both of you are getting invited on 20th Nov. Start preparing your documents


----------



## sol79

vikaschandra said:


> With 75 & 70 points Both of you are getting invited on 20th Nov. Start preparing your documents


Thanks Vikas, for the encouraging bit of info. I'm guessing the documents would be the same as what I used for ACS (apart from the police clearance and medicals).

My friend has updated her EOI to remove the 190 application. Hopefully that frees up one slot for someone who needs the points.


----------



## robinmalhotra

Is anybody appearing for PTE in this week ?


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> Thanks Vikas, for the encouraging bit of info. I'm guessing the documents would be the same as what I used for ACS (apart from the police clearance and medicals).
> 
> My friend has updated her EOI to remove the 190 application. Hopefully that frees up one slot for someone who needs the points.


Check a few posts back wherein i have put a link that has the checklist for visa Application. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Updated List*

Hello Everyone. Here is the updated List as of today. Please add if i have missed anyone. Thanks to @1400Ashi for preparing the list which we can continue using with certain amendments. 

S.No	UserID Points	DOE	Category	
1	sol79 75	12-Nov-2015
2	Unknown 70	13-Nov-2015	
3	Cgarik 70	
4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
5	Rjoshi 65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
7	thala1984	65	1-Sept-2015	ICT BA 261111	
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
10	Shijuy 65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
11	SPS123 65	14-Sep-2015	
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
16	eff 65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
17	Ind79 65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
19	aprima 65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
20	Sanzee 65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
22	maizebb 65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
23	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	
24	nr789 60	7-Feb-2015	
25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
27	SeemaR 60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	
28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
29	777k 60	18-Mar-2015	
30	Swathy Mounaswamy60	19-Mar-2015	
31	onlyjoy 60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	
32	Aree 60	15-Apr-2015	
33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	
36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
37	ankg 60	19-Jun-2015	
38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	marlonz 60	1-Jul-2015	
41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
42	cocox 60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
43	luckyz 60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
49	sumanth1627	60	Aug-16
50	LakshmiNarasimhanS60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
51	Supergirl83	60	4-Sept-2015 ICT BA 261111
52	Sush1 60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
53	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
54	bazsk 60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
55	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
57	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
58	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## jakurati

can someone add me to the list as well.?


----------



## vikaschandra

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> can someone add me to the list as well.? Here are my details:
> 
> 
> VISA Type: Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> PTE: Proficient - (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66) - 17 October 2015
> ACS Submitted: 09 October 2015
> ACS Positive Response: 20 October 2015
> EOI Submitted with 60 points: 27 Oct 2015
> 
> Invitation Received: XX
> Visa Applied: XX
> PCC: XX
> Medicals: XX
> CO: XX
> Grant: XX


Dear Jyoteesh.akurati we can definitely add you to the list but just to keep you informed this list if mainly for 189 Visa as we are not tracking 190. Have you applied for 189 as well?


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone. Here is the updated List as of today. Please add if i have missed anyone. Thanks to @1400Ashi for preparing the list which we can continue using with certain amendments.
> 
> S.No	UserID Points	DOE	Category
> 1	sol79 75	12-Nov-2015
> 2	Unknown 70	13-Nov-2015
> 3	Cgarik 70
> 4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	Rjoshi 65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 7	thala1984	65	1-Sept-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	Shijuy 65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	SPS123 65	14-Sep-2015
> 12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	eff 65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 17	Ind79 65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	aprima 65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	Sanzee 65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 21	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 22	maizebb 65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 23	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 24	nr789 60	7-Feb-2015
> 25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 27	SeemaR 60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 29	777k 60	18-Mar-2015
> 30	Swathy Mounaswamy60	19-Mar-2015
> 31	onlyjoy 60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 32	Aree 60	15-Apr-2015
> 33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 37	ankg 60	19-Jun-2015
> 38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 40	marlonz 60	1-Jul-2015
> 41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 42	cocox 60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43	luckyz 60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 49	sumanth1627	60	Aug-16
> 50	LakshmiNarasimhanS60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	Supergirl83	60	4-Sept-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 52	Sush1 60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 53	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 54	bazsk 60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 55	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 57	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015
> 58	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111



Hi, seems my agent has filed EOI on Sept 30th not on october 1st, so i should be on 54th place 

one more thing 2 weeks back i was in 50th place and now in 54th, not really a good time for 60 pointers


----------



## viv31085

Updated List

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	
1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015
2	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015	
3	Cgarik 70	
4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
5	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
7	thala1984	65	1-Sept-2015	ICT BA 261111	
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
16	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
19	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
20	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
22	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
23	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	
24	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
27	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	
28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
30	Swathy Mounaswamy60	19-Mar-2015	
31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	
32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	
36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
43	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
49	sumanth1627	60	Aug-16
50	LakshmiNarasimhanS60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
51	Supergirl83	60	4-Sept-2015 ICT BA 261111
52	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
53	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
54	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
55	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
57	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
58	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## jakurati

my bad I was thinking this is for both 189 & 190. I just have applied for 190. :-/ what are your recommendations with my score would it be okay to apply for 189?


----------



## viv31085

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> my bad I was thinking this is for both 189 & 190. I just have applied for 190. :-/ what are your recommendations with my score would it be okay to apply for 189?


You have 60 points right ? dont waste time and apply for 189 ASAP. Currently waiting time for 60 pointers is too long but that shouldnt stop you from applying as you can always increase your score


----------



## jakurati

sure will. Thanks!


----------



## Raj2212

*Ict ba 65 points 189*

Hello All,
Submitted my EOI on 13th nov for 189 ict ba with 65 points,would like to know if there is a chance for me to be invited.My constraint I would turn 40 by jan 3rd week 2016 and will lose 10 points.planning to apply for nsw as well.Experts please advise if there is a better option to get invited before I turn 40.

Help is much appreciated


----------



## vikaschandra

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> Submitted my EOI on 13th nov for 189 ict ba with 65 points,would like to know if there is a chance for me to be invited.My constraint I would turn 40 by jan 3rd week 2016 and will lose 10 points.planning to apply for nsw as well.Experts please advise if there is a better option to get invited before I turn 40.
> 
> Help is much appreciated


Less possibility that you will get invited before your Birthday. But yes this is just an assumption based on the cutoff days movement which was not very promising in the last round. One of our colleagues here on the forum had puts some dates for invites though it is just an assumption (considering every round here onwards clears 20 days yet that would mean you get invited by Feb 2016. 

Do not take this as confirmation of any sort this is just assumption. Pray that the cutoff moves min of 25 days per round and you will have your invite earlier as gift for your birthday. Best wishes.


----------



## karthikeyan01

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> Submitted my EOI on 13th nov for 189 ict ba with 65 points,would like to know if there is a chance for me to be invited.My constraint I would turn 40 by jan 3rd week 2016 and will lose 10 points.planning to apply for nsw as well.Experts please advise if there is a better option to get invited before I turn 40.
> 
> Help is much appreciated


Hi, You could see from some of the threads, EOI with 70 or more has already been invited until early November. Hence, suggestion from top of my head is try to improve your points, may be on English if its not already the max, that could certainly increase your probability. All the best!. Cheers.


----------



## rohitjas16

*Applying for Aus PR for ICT Business Analyst*

Hi,

I am Rohit, I am submitting my ACS assessment and need your inputs for the following scenario,

- Have done B.E in E&T, had many computer science related subjects
- I am not going through an agency to file my ACS and PR

How can I highlight computer subjects for ACS assessment. I have heard that agency can do it but not sure how individual applicant can do it.

Looking forward for your responses.

Thanks and Regards,

Rohit




cprogramer84 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Kindly use this tread to track the application process for ICT Business and System analyst for 2014-2015, As tracking multiple treads and multiple pages is very difficult.
> 
> People who have already received invitations kindly update this tread,
> 
> 
> thanks in Advance.


----------



## 1400ashi

Vikas: My list always shows more applicants..

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015	
2	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015	
3	cgarik	70 
4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
7	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
8	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
9	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
13	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
16	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
18	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
20	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
21	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
22	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
23	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
24	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
25	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
26	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
27	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
28	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
29	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
30	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
31	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
32	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
33	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
34	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
35	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
36	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
37	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
38	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
39	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
40	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
41	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
42	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
43	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
44	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
45	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
46	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
47	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
48	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
49	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
50	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
51	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
52	sumanth1627	60 
53	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
54	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
55	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
56	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
57	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
58	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
59	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
60	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
61	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
62	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## shanks957

*Does doing the medical early help?*



rohitjaggi said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have applied for my PCC and should receive my passport soon.
> 
> Already filled the medical declaration and will book my appointment as soon as i get passport.


Hi @Rohitjaggi

Any specific reason you want to finish the medical before getting the mail from the DIPB?
As far as I know the processing will not be affected if you do it early or later. Moreover it might also happen that you might not have to do a health check! Wouldn't that be a waste of money?
Just deliberating.

I had gone for the PCC and they were asking for a referral letter from the DIPB, but were ok when I showed them my application print outs and the checklist which stated the PCC requiremrn


----------



## shanks957

*you cannot highlight anything*



rohitjas16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Rohit, I am submitting my ACS assessment and need your inputs for the following scenario,
> 
> - Have done B.E in E&T, had many computer science related subjects
> - I am not going through an agency to file my ACS and PR
> 
> How can I highlight computer subjects for ACS assessment. I have heard that agency can do it but not sure how individual applicant can do it.
> 
> Looking forward for your responses.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Rohit


Hi Rohit

just submit the documents as asked by the ACS, they shall decide according to your semester mark sheets and degree whether your degree can be considered as CS/IT.

I did a B.Tech in ECE and the ACS deducted 4 years experience to equalise. Hence I received zero points for exp while submitting EOI. My hunch is that they will do the same for you.


----------



## shanks957

Thanks 1400Ashi, marvellous job to contiously track this!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashi you have the eye of details hence are able to browse through all the pages without missing anyone unlike me

Well thank you as always for the updated list. I move down to No. 9 and probably would keep moving down in next 4 days 



1400ashi said:


> Vikas: My list always shows more applicants..
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015
> 2	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015
> 3	cgarik	70
> 4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 7	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 8	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 13	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 16	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 18	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 20	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 21	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 22	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 23	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 24	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 25	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 26	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 27	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 28	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 29	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 30	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 31	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 32	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 33	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 34	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 35	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 36	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 37	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 38	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 39	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 40	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 41	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 42	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 43	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 44	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 45	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 46	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 47	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 48	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 49	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 50	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 51	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 52	sumanth1627	60
> 53	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 54	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 55	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 56	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 57	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 58	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 59	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015
> 60	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 61	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 62	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## sumitrb

Hi Aashi,

Pls add me to the list. I have also updated the immitracker

Skilled-Subclass -189 ICT Business Analyst - 261111

19/10/2015- PTE Completed
29/10/2015 – PCC Completed
02/11/2015 - ACS Submitted
06/11/2015 - ACS Positive Result
14/11/2015 - EOI submitted (75 Points)

Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - Invite 
XX/XX/2016 - App. Submitted
XX/XX/2016 – Medicals 
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant

Thanks
Sumit



1400ashi said:


> Vikas: My list always shows more applicants..
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015
> 2	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015
> 3	cgarik	70
> 4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
> 7	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 8	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 9	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 11	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 13	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 16	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 18	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 20	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 21	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 22	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 23	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 24	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 25	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 26	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 27	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 28	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 29	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 30	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 31	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 32	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 33	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 34	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 35	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 36	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 37	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 38	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 39	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 40	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 41	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 42	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 43	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 44	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 45	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 46	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 47	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 48	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 49	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 50	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 51	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 52	sumanth1627	60
> 53	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 54	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 55	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 56	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 57	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 58	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 59	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015
> 60	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 61	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 62	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## 1400ashi

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015	
2	sumitrb	75	14-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015	
4	cgarik	70 
5	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
8	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
9	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
14	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
15	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
16	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
17	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
20	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
22	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
23	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
24	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
25	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
26	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
28	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
29	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
30	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
31	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
32	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
33	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
34	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
35	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
36	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
37	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
38	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
39	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
40	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
41	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
42	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
43	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
44	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
45	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
46	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
47	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
48	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
49	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
50	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
52	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
53	sumanth1627	60 
54	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
55	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
56	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
57	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
58	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
59	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
60	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
61	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
62	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
63	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111

added you on the list.

everyone keeps moving one number down the list.


sumitrb said:


> Hi Aashi,
> 
> Pls add me to the list. I have also updated the immitracker
> 
> Skilled-Subclass -189 ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> 19/10/2015- PTE Completed
> 29/10/2015 – PCC Completed
> 02/11/2015 - ACS Submitted
> 06/11/2015 - ACS Positive Result
> 14/11/2015 - EOI submitted (75 Points)
> 
> Next Steps
> XX/XX/2015 - Invite
> XX/XX/2016 - App. Submitted
> XX/XX/2016 – Medicals
> XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


----------



## Cgarik

sol79 said:


> Thanks Vikas, for the encouraging bit of info. I'm guessing the documents would be the same as what I used for ACS (apart from the police clearance and medicals).
> 
> My friend has updated her EOI to remove the 190 application. Hopefully that frees up one slot for someone who needs the points.



As per your suggestion i started to arrange other documents. Applied for Indian PPC, Not sure on documents to submit for Australian PPC. Any body knows.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Sumit and others those above 65

well keep sweets ready. 4 more days and you will have your invite.

for those in 65.. I pray everyone in that line gets the invite.. that leaves room for 60's...


----------



## Rupali M

Hello Everyone,

Has any one got invited with 60+5 points for 190 VC or NSW recently?
ICT business analyst

Rupali


----------



## viv31085

i am 60 pointer but right now praying for all 65 pointers to get invite asap , hope this round clears 30 days of backlog


----------



## karthikr

Hello All,

Submitted my EOI today (Initially thought that my agent submitted on 14th, but that wasn't the case). Any chances of getting the invite on November 20th? If not, can i expect in 1st week of December?

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
Nov 16th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points
xx/xx/2015 - Invite ??

Also please add me to the list if there is any.


----------



## andreyx108b

karthikr said:


> Hello All, Submitted my EOI today (Initially thought that my agent submitted on 14th, but that wasn't the case). Any chances of getting the invite on November 20th? If not, can i expect in 1st week of December? Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112 PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72) Nov 16th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points xx/xx/2015 - Invite ?? Also please add me to the list if there is any.


I would say february or march...


----------



## Rupali M

karthikr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Submitted my EOI today (Initially thought that my agent submitted on 14th, but that wasn't the case). Any chances of getting the invite on November 20th? If not, can i expect in 1st week of December?
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
> PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
> Nov 16th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points
> xx/xx/2015 - Invite ??
> 
> Also please add me to the list if there is any.


I don't think you will get a reply before Jan 2016.
I am just assuming this by the way


----------



## karthikr

Thanks for your reply Andrey... then i might need to consider giving a shot at PTE again and get more scores (8 band) to increase my chances of getting an early invite..


----------



## manishjairath

Hi Guys,

Going by the posts, i applied for 189 with 65 points for ICT Systems Analyst on 7th Oct 2015 and for NSW SS with 70 points on a later date since everybody in the forum was applying for SS. Now i received an invitation from NSW yesterday and i am really confused whether to go ahead with it or not.
I would prefer the flexibility of working in Melbourne or Brisbane without taking an approval from states. 
Going by the trends observed here, i should tentatively receive the 189 invitation in Jan 2016. Need help from members in the forum to suggest if i should go ahead with 190 or wait for 189. The invitation expires in 13 days.


----------



## malbuquerque306

manishjairath said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Going by the posts, i applied for 189 with 65 points for ICT Systems Analyst on 7th Oct 2015 and for NSW SS with 70 points on a later date since everybody in the forum was applying for SS. Now i received an invitation from NSW yesterday and i am really confused whether to go ahead with it or not.
> I would prefer the flexibility of working in Melbourne or Brisbane without taking an approval from states.
> Going by the trends observed here, i should tentatively receive the 189 invitation in Jan 2016. Need help from members in the forum to suggest if i should go ahead with 190 or wait for 189. The invitation expires in 13 days.


If you want flexibility I would wait for 189 instead (you have 65p). If you had only 60p I'd recommend you to apply for 190 otherwise!


----------



## rohitjas16

Hi Shanks,
Thank you for the response. 
That's what I am was wondering and am trying to find out a way to avoid getting 4 yrs of exp deducted.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## rohitjaggi

Cgarik said:


> As per your suggestion i started to arrange other documents. Applied for Indian PPC, Not sure on documents to submit for Australian PPC. Any body knows.



You need AFP check only if you have been to Australia or lived here.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi everyone,

I know this will sound stupid but just wanted to confirm if we need to get the PCC and AFP check attested.

Also, when you upload documents online for 189 do they need to be color copy with attestation or B/W is fine.

Thanks
REgards


----------



## rohitjaggi

SkillSelect 6 November 2015 Round Results


6th November is out now.


----------



## shanks957

rohitjas16 said:


> Hi Shanks,
> Thank you for the response.
> That's what I am was wondering and am trying to find out a way to avoid getting 4 yrs of exp deducted.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


Hi Rohit

the process is same for everyone, so you cannot play around with it. The only option is to do another degree in IT


----------



## karthikr

Rohit,

can u help me understand what does it mean

" Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 6 November 2015 invitation round : 65 Points, Visa Effect date : 20 August 2015 "

It also looks like just above 650 invites were given to 60 points in the last invite and only about 310 for 65 pointers?


----------



## rohitjaggi

karthikr said:


> Rohit,
> 
> can u help me understand what does it mean
> 
> " Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 6 November 2015 invitation round : 65 Points, Visa Effect date : 20 August 2015 "
> 
> It also looks like just above 650 invites were given to 60 points in the last invite and only about 310 for 65 pointers?




No in simple terms.

To apply for 189 under ICT occupation minimum cut-off is 60 points for you to be eligible.

People will 65 points and applied till 20th Aug have got invited to lodge their application for PR.

Hope it helps.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## karthikr

got it. many thanks for the clarification


----------



## karthikr

So there is a good 3 months backlog (as of now)... Hopefully you will get the invite in 3 days...


----------



## rohitjaggi

2 more days to go.

AFP - Check
PCC- Check
Medical - Check
All required documents and finance - Check


----------



## dreamsanj

The Occupation cealing is showing as 576 People have been invited.. Do you guys think is it updated? any idea on if we are still seeing the assumption calculation of 64 invites a round


----------



## karanvir3

vikaschandra said:


> Karanvir do not worry about the ceiling since the code is under Pro Rata which means 1536 seats are equally divided throughout the year. Every month only 128 invites will be sent out i.e. 64 invite each round per month. you will surely get the invite in the first quarter on 2016.
> Further if you would like to increase your chances to get invited prior to that you can choose to sit for PTE again.


u r right vikas , i m giving pte again , and at this point we are not sure if december will have 2 rounds or not?


----------



## Cgarik

rohitjaggi said:


> You need AFP check only if you have been to Australia or lived here.


Yes i stayed in Aussi for a while and even studied there. Can we medicals before in hand. U mentioned check. So wondering .... I applied for AFP and PPC ..Thinking if medicals is possible will do it.


----------



## rameezsh1

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know this will sound stupid but just wanted to confirm if we need to get the PCC and AFP check attested.
> 
> Also, when you upload documents online for 189 do they need to be color copy with attestation or B/W is fine.
> 
> Thanks
> REgards


Hi Guys,

I have got the same doubt. In India they provide a black and white copy of Police check from the Passport office. However, they have a stamp on it. Is it acceptable for 189 purpose? This is for my wife as she has to apply for PCC.

Your comments would be appreciated.

Regards,
Rameez


----------



## rohitjaggi

Cgarik said:


> Yes i stayed in Aussi for a while and even studied there. Can we medicals before in hand. U mentioned check. So wondering .... I applied for AFP and PPC ..Thinking if medicals is possible will do it.


Yes you can do your medicals before invitation.

I did my AFP, INDIAN PCC and medicals done and now waiting for an invite.


----------



## Simer86

vikaschandra said:


> Well Khalid it is better that you choose a specific state i.e. NSW if you would like to go ahead with that at present 2611 is not having very positive response. As i mentioned earlier VIC is giving rejections. SA has very high requirements. NT, Tasmania other states need job offer. I would suggest you lodge 189 and if your DOE is Nov 1st week with 65 points then you can expect invite by Feb-Mar 2016.
> With 65+5 for NSW you will have high probability to get invited earlier.
> Best wishes


Hi Vikas, you mentioned VIC is giving rejections - what are the consequences for that? you need to re-initiate the whole application process of EOI for any other state? or you will no longer be eligible for application in 190?

Thanks
Simer


----------



## Cgarik

rohitjaggi said:


> Yes you can do your medicals before invitation.
> 
> I did my AFP, INDIAN PCC and medicals done and now waiting for an invite.


how do we know who is the authorised doctor and i far as know doctors need to upload medicals directly.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Cgarik said:


> how do we know who is the authorised doctor and i far as know doctors need to upload medicals directly.


Check this list of approved doctors in your country of residence.

You should be able to find the list on the immi website.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hello Boys and Girls 

I would like to thanks all the people in this thread for the emotional support during the waiting period for the invitation. My PR is granted today 

I wish all the best for those who's waiting for the invitation. Meanwhile, if you get all your document prepared and sorted including health check, PCC, form 80 & form 1221 filled ready. Then after you get the invite, you will definitely get a direct grant, super fast! Mine only took 12 days 

My timeline as below for the mobile viewer.

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111

28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
06/11/2015 - Invited
06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office


----------



## Cgarik

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello Boys and Girls
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people in this thread for the emotional support during the waiting period for the invitation. My PR is granted today
> 
> I wish all the best for those who's waiting for the invitation. Meanwhile, if you get all your document prepared and sorted including health check, PCC, form 80 & form 1221 filled ready. Then after you get the invite, you will definitely get a direct grant, super fast! Mine only took 12 days
> 
> My timeline as below for the mobile viewer.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office



Do we need resume for 189 too. Any format xx


----------



## Cgarik

rohitjaggi said:


> Check this list of approved doctors in your country of residence.
> 
> You should be able to find the list on the immi website.


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/heal


I just read this.. Medical examinations changing from 20th nov and for who will be lodging visa from this day


----------



## shanks957

Cgarik said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/heal
> 
> 
> I just read this.. Medical examinations changing from 20th nov and for who will be lodging visa from this day


Thank you for that. Shall have to keep that in mind


----------



## shanks957

*Congrats*



Marigold2015 said:


> Hello Boys and Girls
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people in this thread for the emotional support during the waiting period for the invitation. My PR is granted today
> 
> I wish all the best for those who's waiting for the invitation. Meanwhile, if you get all your document prepared and sorted including health check, PCC, form 80 & form 1221 filled ready. Then after you get the invite, you will definitely get a direct grant, super fast! Mine only took 12 days
> 
> My timeline as below for the mobile viewer.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office


That was really quick @Marigold2015.. Congrats..Nice to see that.. Did you complete the medicals before the invite itself?


----------



## manishjairath

manishjairath said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Going by the posts, i applied for 189 with 65 points for ICT Systems Analyst on 7th Oct 2015 and for NSW SS with 70 points on a later date since everybody in the forum was applying for SS. Now i received an invitation from NSW yesterday and i am really confused whether to go ahead with it or not.
> I would prefer the flexibility of working in Melbourne or Brisbane without taking an approval from states.
> Going by the trends observed here, i should tentatively receive the 189 invitation in Jan 2016. Need help from members in the forum to suggest if i should go ahead with 190 or wait for 189. The invitation expires in 13 days.



hi guys, any suggestions ??


----------



## dreamsanj

Well manish

its fully your call. with 190, see if there are enough opportunities for your work in Sydney. 2 yrs is no big deal if you have a good job and feel safe. If you are not comfortable with the idea of being in place for 2 -3 yrs then wait till jan feb to get 189.. But my friend take a call only after evaluating all the options.

If you apply for 190 ask your self will you get invite in the Nov 20th round, if yes then how soon can you file your money. PCC, Medicals.. etc. There is example of Marigold which is quickest of the lot. But mind you, he would be very prepared and hence he got fast result. Are you in that stage? if yes. Jump right ahead my friend. 2 yrs commitment is small if you have lot of opportunity.

If not, then wait. 189 is still a better choice


----------



## dreamsanj

Updated List

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	
1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015
2	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015	
3	Cgarik 70	
4	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
5	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	
6	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015
7	thala1984	65	1-Sept-2015	ICT BA 261111	
8	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
9	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
10	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
11	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
12	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
13	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
14	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
15	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
16	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
17	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
18	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
19	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	
20	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
22	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
23	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	
24	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
25	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
26	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
27	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	
28	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
29	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
30	Swathy Mounaswamy60	19-Mar-2015	
31	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	
32	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
33	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
34	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
35	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	
36	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
37	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
38	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
39	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
41	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
42	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
43	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	
44	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
45	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
49	sumanth1627	60	Aug-16
50	LakshmiNarasimhanS60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
51	Supergirl83	60	4-Sept-2015 ICT BA 261111
52	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
53	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	
54	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	
55	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	
56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
57	dreamsanj 60	11/18/2015	ICT BA 261111
58	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## manc0108

Hello All,

I applied for 190 visa for Victoria state with 65 points, ICT BA 261111. I am primary applicant and my husband is secondary applicant. He has been staying in Australia for 5 years. In this case, do we need to provide AFP and PCC from Australia for secondary applicant? If yes, what is the process to be followed?

Appreciate your responses.


----------



## shanks957

manishjairath said:


> hi guys, any suggestions ??


Hi Manish

Your call depends on the strategy and opportunities that you have.

My opinion would be to go for the 190 only if you think you can easily get a job in NSW. Like if you already know ppl in some company and are able to turn it around. Moreover, I think you can move to a different state later if you can prove that you have tried your level best and are unable to get any job in NSW & have been able to obtain one outside NSW. All you would need is an NOC from the state. You can confirm this from some other ppl (experienced on this forum) as well since am not 100% sure.

If later you get the 189 all you need to do is move out of the country and fly back in under 189 VISA.
You might lose money though but its your call.

189 on the other hand is the safer option, specially since the invites are pro-rated. So if your score is 65 you shall definitely get a call by Jan/Feb 2016. It does help you find a job in any part of Aus.
hope that helps.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

My agent has filled my application today. Can I file one more EOI with same details now for 190 visa?


----------



## shanks957

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent has filled my application today. Can I file one more EOI with same details now for 190 visa?


Hi, Yes you can file 190 also. Your agent will know the procedure, ask him.


----------



## shanks957

*Medical before Case Officer asks*

Hi All

Just a quick question to all the peeps who have completed their Medical.

1. How did you enroll for the medical without HAP ID ?
2. Is it advisable to complete the medical even before the mail from DIPB or case officer request? my understanding is that the case officer issues what medical tests to do and also shares the HAP ID.

Eagerly waiting for responses


----------



## andreyx108b

shanks957 said:


> Hi All Just a quick question to all the peeps who have completed their Medical. 1. How did you enroll for the medical without HAP ID ? 2. Is it advisable to complete the medical even before the mail from DIPB or case officer request? my understanding is that the case officer issues what medical tests to do and also shares the HAP ID. Eagerly waiting for responses


Its recommended if you want a direct grant. 

My agent generated a hapid for me - search forum for exact unstructuons, i saw them.


----------



## sol79

shanks957 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick question to all the peeps who have completed their Medical.
> 
> 1. How did you enroll for the medical without HAP ID ?
> 2. Is it advisable to complete the medical even before the mail from DIPB or case officer request? my understanding is that the case officer issues what medical tests to do and also shares the HAP ID.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for responses


1. Create an Immi account here: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
2. After you enter your details, click Apply. This is not a visa application. Just for your medicals. Print out the reference letter then call one of the panel physicians/clinics from the portal and schedule an appointment.

The tests require depend on the type of visa and the country you're coming from. As long as you correctly specify the 189/190 visa, the tests will e the same. Your medical results are valid for a year so as long as you receive your invitation by then, you can get it done now to speed things up a bit.


----------



## Marigold2015

Cgarik

I didn't claim any points for my work experience, so I didn't submit any of work experience related. Didn't upload CV as well.




Cgarik said:


> Do we need resume for 189 too. Any format xx


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi Shanks957

I booked the health check on 6th Nov, which is exactly the date that I recieved the invite. I suggest form 80 & form 1221 is pretty hard to fill and it took me several days to fill up that form correctly and tripple check it.






shanks957 said:


> That was really quick @Marigold2015.. Congrats..Nice to see that.. Did you complete the medicals before the invite itself?


----------



## jessie12

Hey guys,

Looks like its not looking good for me (65 30th sept EOI), was hoping I can get it by December 20 (missed it by 1 round) as that's when my current visa expires. Any idea if I can do anything to stay on? Really don't want to leave the country and apply offshore.


----------



## sol79

jessie12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looks like its not looking good for me (65 30th sept EOI), was hoping I can get it by December 20 (missed it by 1 round) as that's when my current visa expires. Any idea if I can do anything to stay on? Really don't want to leave the country and apply offshore.


What did you score on the English Language requirement?
If you were rated Proficient and can raise it to Superior, you'll get a 10 point boost. Then, update your EOI with 75 points. You'll be invited in the next round (first week of December).

The PTE Academic test releases your score within 1-2 days. IELTS takes longer.


----------



## wiqhussain

BTW, how many invites they issue to ICT BAs in a round?


----------



## sol79

wiqhussain said:


> BTW, how many invites they issue to ICT BAs in a round?


1536 for 2015-2016 (total) for BAs/SAs.
The per round number is difficult to calculate accurately, as it depends on how many were given out before they started pro rata selections.


----------



## sol79

wiqhussain said:


> BTW, how many invites they issue to ICT BAs in a round?


Here are the stats from the DIPB Portal.

Slots for 2015 - 2016: 1536
Issued so far: 576

So I guess the remaining slots will be pro-rated across the rest of the Financial Year (Australian FY: July 2015 to June 2016) with the highest point scoring applications being invited first.


----------



## mariavino

*Victoria Nomination*

Hi Guys,

I have go the nomination for Victoria state (190) for ICT Business analyst.

I have also got my ACS accessed for Analyst programmer (261311), hopefully i might get a 189 invitation today.

Confused on which to accept, I do see most of the job opportunities are in victoria, ACT or NSW.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## shanks957

mariavino said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have go the nomination for Victoria state (190) for ICT Business analyst.
> 
> I have also got my ACS accessed for Analyst programmer (261311), hopefully i might get a 189 invitation today.
> 
> Confused on which to accept, I do see most of the job opportunities are in victoria, ACT or NSW.
> 
> Kindly suggest.


Dude, you need to give much more information for us to help you out. Please update your signature, that might make it easy. 
Ideally, if you are almost sure of obtaining a 189 invite, then forget 190. Dont put your hand in too many pots.


----------



## wiqhussain

shanks957 said:


> Dude, you need to give much more information for us to help you out. Please update your signature, that might make it easy.
> Ideally, if you are almost sure of obtaining a 189 invite, then forget 190. Dont put your hand in too many pots.


Well! you are going to definitely get an invite tomorrow :juggle:


----------



## shanks957

*Medicals*



sol79 said:


> 1. Create an Immi account here: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 2. After you enter your details, click Apply. This is not a visa application. Just for your medicals. Print out the reference letter then call one of the panel physicians/clinics from the portal and schedule an appointment.
> 
> The tests require depend on the type of visa and the country you're coming from. As long as you correctly specify the 189/190 visa, the tests will e the same. Your medical results are valid for a year so as long as you receive your invitation by then, you can get it done now to speed things up a bit.


Thanks for the reply.
My only prob is that I saw a notification which states that the medical examination requirements are going to change post Nov 20, thats tonight. I am expecting an invite tonight and was thinking of expediting stuff. 
So totally confused. Do i wait for HAP ID or create one myself ? The procedure for all those who have already applied for VISA is different then those who have not.
Help me :confused2: 

The link below:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement

"Note: required immigration health examinations will be changing on 20 November 2015. Make sure you check the Health Examinations information on the website after this date for details where required. As a result:
If you visit a panel clinic and/or migration medical services provider clinic after 20 November 2015, you might be asked to complete additional health examinations that are not listed in documentation provided by us. These examinations must be completed for processing of your visa application to proceed.
If you lodge your visa application after 20 November 2015, the new requirements will also apply."


----------



## shanks957

wiqhussain said:


> Well! you are going to definitely get an invite tomorrow :juggle:


Yes, hopefully tonight. But this has been a crazy year, so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sol79

shanks957 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My only prob is that I saw a notification which states that the medical examination requirements are going to change post Nov 20, thats tonight. I am expecting an invite tonight and was thinking of expediting stuff.
> So totally confused. Do i wait for HAP ID or create one myself ? The procedure for all those who have already applied for VISA is different then those who have not.
> Help me :confused2:
> 
> The link below:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement
> 
> "Note: required immigration health examinations will be changing on 20 November 2015. Make sure you check the Health Examinations information on the website after this date for details where required. As a result:
> If you visit a panel clinic and/or migration medical services provider clinic after 20 November 2015, you might be asked to complete additional health examinations that are not listed in documentation provided by us. These examinations must be completed for processing of your visa application to proceed.
> If you lodge your visa application after 20 November 2015, the new requirements will also apply."


I didn't know about those changes. Yeah, check tomorrow and then proceed.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi Jessie12

I have been through that stage before. Several weeks ago, I have the same problem and I didn't want to leave the country as I got my full-time job here and it was very frustrating indeed.

First of all so far, you EOI on 30th Sep which I suppose that it could be 50/50 chance you are to get the invitation either by the end of Dec or in Jan (from the current trend).

Anyway solutions for this... as I have been investigate, call DIBP, paid for the consultation with migration agent several weeks ago before I got the invitation.

1. 457 VISA - Employer sponsor 
This way it's very hard and kind of confusing. If you are employed, your employer needs to be a registered sponsor with government $440, then employer nominate your occupation which have to be on the CSOL list $330 and after your employer gave you the sponsorship and nomination TRN number. You can use those numbers to fill in your 457 application, lodge it $1100 and then you will get bridging visa straight away via email. Then the tricky part is after you got the 189 invitation, then you have to withdraw you 457 application as well as telling your employer to with draw your nomination.
It is an expensive and complicated way which required many docs

2. Get another student visa: All my friends that facing the same situation using this method. Especailly for enroll in NAATI. It is expensive way. But when you lodge your 189 then you can wthdraw from the course and get some money back from school (I guess).

3. Tourist VISA: If you are not working and not planning to work in Oz before 189 is granted. Then this might be a good option. I have called DIBP and they said that it doesn't matter what VISA you are holding, you can lodge 189. Call DIBP to confirm again if you are not sure.

But you have to think about it why dont you want to leave Oz for several months and come back here as a PR. This way you can have a chill holiday for X'Mas newyear back home without any headache/spending money for visa just trying to keep you here just several month. Does it worth all the drama just to keep you here?

Hope this helps and wish you will get it before your visa expires.






jessie12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looks like its not looking good for me (65 30th sept EOI), was hoping I can get it by December 20 (missed it by 1 round) as that's when my current visa expires. Any idea if I can do anything to stay on? Really don't want to leave the country and apply offshore.


----------



## manishjairath

shanks957 said:


> Hi Manish
> 
> Your call depends on the strategy and opportunities that you have.
> 
> My opinion would be to go for the 190 only if you think you can easily get a job in NSW. Like if you already know ppl in some company and are able to turn it around. Moreover, I think you can move to a different state later if you can prove that you have tried your level best and are unable to get any job in NSW & have been able to obtain one outside NSW. All you would need is an NOC from the state. You can confirm this from some other ppl (experienced on this forum) as well since am not 100% sure.
> 
> If later you get the 189 all you need to do is move out of the country and fly back in under 189 VISA.
> You might lose money though but its your call.
> 
> 189 on the other hand is the safer option, specially since the invites are pro-rated. So if your score is 65 you shall definitely get a call by Jan/Feb 2016. It does help you find a job in any part of Aus.
> hope that helps.



Thanks for your help guys. i think i will just go ahead with 190 since i have all the finances and documents ready. Just wanted to know one more thing, is the cost of the visa the same for 189 or 190 or is it slightly more for 190 since states are involved so more application processing charges ??


----------



## shanks957

Hey Andrey
any inputs on this one?



shanks957 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My only prob is that I saw a notification which states that the medical examination requirements are going to change post Nov 20, thats tonight. I am expecting an invite tonight and was thinking of expediting stuff.
> So totally confused. Do i wait for HAP ID or create one myself ? The procedure for all those who have already applied for VISA is different then those who have not.
> Help me :confused2:
> 
> The link below:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement
> 
> "Note: required immigration health examinations will be changing on 20 November 2015. Make sure you check the Health Examinations information on the website after this date for details where required. As a result:
> If you visit a panel clinic and/or migration medical services provider clinic after 20 November 2015, you might be asked to complete additional health examinations that are not listed in documentation provided by us. These examinations must be completed for processing of your visa application to proceed.
> If you lodge your visa application after 20 November 2015, the new requirements will also apply."


----------



## shanks957

*Countdown*

OKKK... So who all do I have here, waiting with deep breaths... Anyone there??


----------



## wiqhussain

shanks957 said:


> OKKK... So who all do I have here, waiting with deep breaths... Anyone there??


I am excited for others  

According my own personal observation and data mentioned in this thread and if they keep 13 days gap between last round and current round as they did in last one, following guys will obviously going to get invite. 

sol79
sumitrb
Rohitjaggi
Bimz
shanks957 (Its you)
Rjoshi
thala1984


----------



## shanks957

i actually think that today the list might move by around 20 days, assuming that the rush of invites would have slowed down in Aug end/ Sep



wiqhussain said:


> I am excited for others
> 
> According my own personal observation and data mentioned in this thread and if they keep 13 days gap between last round and current round as they did in last one, following guys will obviously going to get invite.
> 
> sol79
> sumitrb
> Rohitjaggi
> Bimz
> shanks957 (Its you)
> Rjoshi
> thala1984


----------



## SeemaR

Any predictions as to the 60 pointers who have been waiting for the 189 Visa since Feb ?


----------



## rohitjaggi

Fingers crossed


----------



## smsingh13

Today's lucky guys ?


----------



## rohitjaggi

No nothing so far.


----------



## rameezsh1

I guess no invites for 2611 category in this round. Similar to October rounds (Shocker). Usually by now people start getting emails. Haven't heard from anyone yet.


----------



## shanks957

rohitjaggi said:


> No nothing so far.


What the heck is happening??


----------



## shanks957

Have been watching other forums also and there are no invites at all.. How can this be? 
system outage or what!



rameezsh1 said:


> I guess no invites for 2611 category in this round. Similar to October rounds (Shocker). Usually by now people start getting emails. Haven't heard from anyone yet.


----------



## rameezsh1

shanks957 said:


> Have been watching other forums also and there are no invites at all.. How can this be?
> system outage or what!


System outage may be the reason if no one from other category has received it yet. Or they may send it tomorrow morning.


----------



## shanks957

OK. So my agent says that there were some system updates scheduled to happen today in the DIPB. May be thats gone wrong.. We need to see tomorrow maybe



rameezsh1 said:


> System outage may be the reason if no one from other category has received it yet. Or they may send it tomorrow morning.


----------



## sol79

I am, along with a friend who's not on this group.
I have 75 and she has 70. No invitations so far.

It's probably a systems thing. Give it a few hours


----------



## shanks957

Oh nice, SOL79 if you haven't got an invite mate, then there is definitely something **** wrong with the systems.. Relax guys.. Give it some time.. May be tomorrow morning.. 



sol79 said:


> I am, along with a friend who's not on this group.
> I have 75 and she has 70. No invitations so far.
> 
> It's probably a systems thing. Give it a few hours


----------



## sol79

Relax guys. I'm up for about an hour. I'll post here in case I get something.
Assuming that you all are doing fine wherever you are... just let this happen in due course. 
Don't stress.


----------



## malbuquerque306

Guys,

Please just an advice.... 

I have 60p + 5p (SS). ICT Systems Analyst, 8+ of work experience, education diploma equivalent and english band 7. 

I turn 40 in August/16, so I have till there to be invited (both 189 or 190 NSW). I've been anxious whether I will get any invite by that date. 

What do you guys think, any chance for me? I know 189 with 60p is quite limited chances, but hopefully 190 NSW could be a good chance. 

I got english band 7 in my 7th attempt, I could try to improve for a 8, but if 7's were seven, band 8 is gonna be more eight times? I don't have stomach for this fight 

I would appreciate any honest opinions. 

Thanks & All the best!


----------



## Bimz

malbuquerque306 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please just an advice....
> 
> I have 60p + 5p (SS). ICT Systems Analyst, 8+ of work experience, education diploma equivalent and english band 7.
> 
> I turn 40 in August/16, so I have till there to be invited (both 189 or 190 NSW). I've been anxious whether I will get any invite by that date.
> 
> What do you guys think, any chance for me? I know 189 with 60p is quite limited chances, but hopefully 190 NSW could be a good chance.
> 
> I got english band 7 in my 7th attempt, I could try to improve for a 8, but if 7's were seven, band 8 is gonna be more eight times? I don't have stomach for this fight
> 
> I would appreciate any honest opinions.
> 
> Thanks & All the best!


If you really want to take another shot at language points, go for PTE. If you don't manage to get enough for 20 points, you would still be able to manage 10 back again in that. That way you wouldn't be risking it all as PTE is computerised evaluated and you would have better chances of making it good.

All the best!


----------



## Cgarik

manishjairath said:


> hi guys, any suggestions ??


Go with NSW if you dont get invite in 12 days. Doesn't matter if u stay in NSW or not. You can provide a reason for it later time...


----------



## Cgarik

Cgarik said:


> Go with NSW if you dont get invite in 12 days. Doesn't matter if u stay in NSW or not. You can provide a reason for it later time...


By the way when did you apply for NSW state. I applied with 75 i did not get invite


----------



## Cgarik

*Come on Invite*

Unable to bear this silence..... Invites pls:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## malbuquerque306

Bimz said:


> If you really want to take another shot at language points, go for PTE. If you don't manage to get enough for 20 points, you would still be able to manage 10 back again in that. That way you wouldn't be risking it all as PTE is computerised evaluated and you would have better chances of making it good.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks mate for the reply. Yes, I mentioned band 7, but I had taken PTE-A instead! Struggled with it for 7 times to get a score of 65+ but I made it.


----------



## shanks957

*Invites on Nov 23rd*

NEWS FOR ALL

The invite for this round will be sent on November 23rd due to system updates. So relax over the weekend, its only 2 days away. :boxing: :juggle:


----------



## rohitjaggi

shanks957 said:


> NEWS FOR ALL
> 
> The invite for this round will be sent on November 23rd due to system updates. So relax over the weekend, its only 2 days away. :boxing: :juggle:


What's the source ?


----------



## wiqhussain

rohitjaggi said:


> What's the source ?


System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## Cgarik

Am more worried on what kind of other doc they will ask....


----------



## sol79

Cgarik said:


> Am more worried on what kind of other doc they will ask....


Relax dude 
I just read their documentation checklist and didn't see any changes. 

They said that there would be changes to the medical requirements - Checked those and they're the same for applicants from the Indian sub-continent.

I'm prepping my PCCs and medicals now (since I need to get 7 PCCs) so that I can front-load them when my invitation comes through. So I've been checking for any changes regularly.

Apart from the English test results, PCC and Medicals, the documents required are exactly the same as what you submitted to ACS. No need to worry.


----------



## vikaschandra

23rd Nov will see the second Invitation Round

change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi Guys,

Just spoke to DIBP for almost 40 mins to get a confirmation.

There is not glitch in the system for invitation round but new update is that the round will happen any time during the day its meant to happen.

So we all can expect some magic by tonight.

Source: I currently live in Perth and called them straight on 131 880 to speak to them.


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just spoke to DIBP for almost 40 mins to get a confirmation.
> 
> There is not glitch in the system for invitation round but new update is that the round will happen any time during the day its meant to happen.
> 
> So we all can expect some magic by tonight.
> 
> Source: I currently live in Perth and called them straight on 131 880 to speak to them.


Hi Rohit the information you got from DIBP personnel and the statement posted are contradicting. Hope you are right and the invites are sent tonight. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## manishjairath

Cgarik said:


> By the way when did you apply for NSW state. I applied with 75 i did not get invite


I had applied on 13th Oct 2015 with 65 + 5 SS points .


----------



## rohitjaggi

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Rohit the information you got from DIBP personnel and the statement posted are contradicting. Hope you are right and the invites are sent tonight. Lets wait and watch.


yes that is what they told me and i shared it here. i hope it is today tired of this wait.


----------



## shanks957

Sol79 are you going for a medical prior to the invite? If so how have you created the HAPID?:confused2:



sol79 said:


> Relax dude
> I just read their documentation checklist and didn't see any changes.
> 
> They said that there would be changes to the medical requirements - Checked those and they're the same for applicants from the Indian sub-continent.
> 
> I'm prepping my PCCs and medicals now (since I need to get 7 PCCs) so that I can front-load them when my invitation comes through. So I've been checking for any changes regularly.
> 
> Apart from the English test results, PCC and Medicals, the documents required are exactly the same as what you submitted to ACS. No need to worry.


----------



## sol79

shanks957 said:


> Sol79 are you going for a medical prior to the invite? If so how have you created the HAPID?:confused2:


You can create an Immi account anytime dude  .

1. Go here: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
2. Specify 189 as the visa type and complete the form. 
3. Print out the reference letter. It'll contain the HAP ID.

When you get your invitation, add that HAP ID into the forms you fill.

I'm getting my medicals done now because I need to do 7 PCCs. One of them (the Indian PCC from Australia) will require my passport, which is also required as ID during the medicals.


----------



## viv31085

hi guys how many of you (65 pointers) got invited ?


----------



## Supergirl83

So as the skillselect website is saying the cut-off to BA's is 65+ points, does that mean that us 60 pointer's have to wait until the next financial year? Or may they still invite us this financial year, possibly?


----------



## viv31085

Supergirl83 said:


> So as the skillselect website is saying the cut-off to BA's is 65+ points, does that mean that us 60 pointer's have to wait until the next financial year? Or may they still invite us this financial year, possibly?


no information regarding 60 pointers as of now, my guess is 60 pointers will get invite from feb-march 2016


----------



## Steff345

Does it mean all 65 pointers within the next EOI submission date band is going to get invited?


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys!!!!

Still did not get an invite in todays list as well. What is happening?? When is the next round of invites?? i am with 65 points with submission date of 8th sept


----------



## wiqhussain

*:fingerscrossed:*



Shiju_y said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> 
> Still did not get an invite in todays list as well. What is happening?? When is the next round of invites?? i am with 65 points with submission date of 8th sept


Brother, It scheduled on Monday. Relax and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi All, 

I have applied for 190/ 189 with 70 [ independent ] and with 75 point with State sponsorship points . can anyone guide me about possible EOI release timeline . I applied on 10th of November. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## robinmalhotra

Hi all, I Have given my PTE Exam on 19 Nov 2015 evening at 6 p.m. 

But still i am waiting for my result. It shows: Delivery Successful - On hold Your exam results are not available at this time.

ANY BODY EXPERIENCE SAME PROBLEM PLEASE SHARE..


----------



## shanks957

Wait for 5 working days, that's the timeline that they mention, you will definitely obtain the results before that. Chill.




robinmalhotra said:


> Hi all, I Have given my PTE Exam on 19 Nov 2015 evening at 6 p.m.
> 
> But still i am waiting for my result. It shows: Delivery Successful - On hold Your exam results are not available at this time.
> 
> ANY BODY EXPERIENCE SAME PROBLEM PLEASE SHARE..


----------



## shanks957

With 70 points, you should get your invite on 23rd Nov. Get your docs & finances ready. 



mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190/ 189 with 70 [ independent ] and with 75 point with State sponsorship points . can anyone guide me about possible EOI release timeline . I applied on 10th of November.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Bimz

shanks957 said:


> With 70 points, you should get your invite on 23rd Nov. Get your docs & finances ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mukeshsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190/ 189 with 70 [ independent ] and with 75 point with State sponsorship points . can anyone guide me about possible EOI release timeline . I applied on 10th of November.
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Finances reminded me, how do you pay for their fee? Would normal Indian credit cards work? And wouldn't exchange rate charge be really high? Any suggestions for better alternatives?


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello Everyone was browsing and found this Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia 

Read through it and found it intersting so thought i'd share it here for reference for other especially ones who are going to Aus for the first time not for them who are already their. 

Though the blog is little old still informative feom a guys perspective who went through the entire process from assessments to getting grant and preparing for first entry. 

Enjoy reading. And thank the guy who has put this very well as infomation for others.


----------



## sol79

Bimz said:


> Finances reminded me, how do you pay for their fee? Would normal Indian credit cards work? And wouldn't exchange rate charge be really high? Any suggestions for better alternatives?


Exchange rate will not be too high. I think CCs use bank + 2% plus a transaction fee. Check the Oanda site.
In my experience, it's still cheaper than buying forex.
Visa, master, and Amex will work (assuming they're enabled for international use).


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> Finances reminded me, how do you pay for their fee? Would normal Indian credit cards work? And wouldn't exchange rate charge be really high? Any suggestions for better alternatives?



I have come across people mentioning that their credit card does not have that much limit (but that might be the case when it has to be paid for the family). 

Usually people prefer Travel Card (ICICI Bank) check for details on their website.


----------



## karthikr

Hopefully we get to see invites today... waiting for :clock: to tick 6.30 PM (IST)...

All d best to everyone


__________________________________________________________________

Systems Analyst : 261112
Nov 13th : ACS Positive Assessment (5 Years exp)
PTE : L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72
Nov 16th : EOI Submitted (189 - 65 points)
XX/XX/XXXX : Invite ??? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bimz

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone was browsing and found this Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia
> 
> Read through it and found it intersting so thought i'd share it here for reference for other especially ones who are going to Aus for the first time not for them who are already their.
> 
> Though the blog is little old still informative feom a guys perspective who went through the entire process from assessments to getting grant and preparing for first entry.
> 
> Enjoy reading. And thank the guy who has put this very well as infomation for others.



Good one! Thanks for.sharing!


----------



## Bimz

sol79 said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finances reminded me, how do you pay for their fee? Would normal Indian credit cards work? And wouldn't exchange rate charge be really high? Any suggestions for better alternatives?
> 
> 
> 
> Exchange rate will not be too high. I think CCs use bank + 2% plus a transaction fee. Check the Oanda site.
> In my experience, it's still cheaper than buying forex.
> Visa, master, and Amex will work (assuming they're enabled for international use).
Click to expand...




vikaschandra said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finances reminded me, how do you pay for their fee? Would normal Indian credit cards work? And wouldn't exchange rate charge be really high? Any suggestions for better alternatives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have come across people mentioning that their credit card does not have that much limit (but that might be the case when it has to be paid for the family).
> 
> Usually people prefer Travel Card (ICICI Bank) check for details on their website.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess it might be better to use credit cards for single applicant, as I have read on other forums on how people face issues getting the travel card issued, where they generally haggle over proofs of.travel or visa. They would either pressurise to open a bank account with them, or get the person to show proof of travel. 

Not sure what's the situation now though


----------



## karthikr

Can we use a Debit card instead? Say for example, i have a debit card with international purchase and has the required balance to pay for visa fee.

Did anyone go by this Debit card route or heard from any others who had paid via this method?

Please suggest, as i do not hold a credit card...


----------



## vikaschandra

*Updated List*

Hi Ashi please check if i have missed anyone on the list :confused2:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015	
2	sumitrb	75	14-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015	
4	cgarik	70	
5	mukeshsharma 70	10-Nov-2015
6	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
8	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015	
9	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
11	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
15	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
17	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
18	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	manishjairath	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261112
22	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
23	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
24	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
25	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
26	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
27	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
28	karthikr	65	10-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
29	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
31	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
32	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
33	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
34	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
35	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
36	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
37	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
38	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
39	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
40	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
41	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
42	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
43	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
44	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
45	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
46	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
47	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
48	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
49	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
50	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
51	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
52	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
53	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
54	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
55	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
56	sumanth1627	60	
57	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
58	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
59	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
60	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
61	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
62	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
63	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015	
64	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
65	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
66	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## sol79

karthikr said:


> Can we use a Debit card instead? Say for example, i have a debit card with international purchase and has the required balance to pay for visa fee.
> 
> Did anyone go by this Debit card route or heard from any others who had paid via this method?
> 
> Please suggest, as i do not hold a credit card...


Yes, you can. You need to make sure that your transaction limit is set high enough. You can do that online (for most banks). Good luck


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi , 

I opened the account but DO NOT see 189/ 190 category there , where is it on the website ? 

can you checK n confirm ? 

thnks in advance 






sol79 said:


> You can create an Immi account anytime dude  .
> 
> 1. Go here: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 2. Specify 189 as the visa type and complete the form.
> 3. Print out the reference letter. It'll contain the HAP ID.
> 
> When you get your invitation, add that HAP ID into the forms you fill.
> 
> I'm getting my medicals done now because I need to do 7 PCCs. One of them (the Indian PCC from Australia) will require my passport, which is also required as ID during the medicals.


----------



## mukeshsharma

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I opened the account but DO NOT see 189/ 190 category there , where is it on the website ?
> 
> can you checK n confirm ?
> 
> thnks in advance


i CAN SEE ONLY FOLLWOWING OPTIONS - 
-----------------------------
Skilled Migration	
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
  Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
  General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887)
  Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## shanks957

OK Guys.. all geared up. Lets see if DIBP has got its house in order this time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sol79

mukeshsharma said:


> mukeshsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I opened the account but DO NOT see 189/ 190 category there , where is it on the website ?
> 
> can you checK n confirm ?
> 
> thnks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> i CAN SEE ONLY FOLLWOWING OPTIONS -
> -----------------------------
> Skilled Migration
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
> Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
> General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887)
> Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
Click to expand...

That's odd. Start the application there. Put in all your details and you'll get it.

I just checked mine again and it's for 189. Got the reference letter to take for medicals along with the HAP id.

You need to submit and then start the medical form. Later, while filling up the electronic form from the invitation option, you'll link the hap id.


----------



## sol79

mukeshsharma said:


> mukeshsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I opened the account but DO NOT see 189/ 190 category there , where is it on the website ?
> 
> can you checK n confirm ?
> 
> thnks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> i CAN SEE ONLY FOLLWOWING OPTIONS -
> -----------------------------
> Skilled Migration
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
> Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
> General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887)
> Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
Click to expand...

Dude, send me a PM here. I'll send you step by step instructions and screenshots by Tuesday. I'm travelling tomorrow.


----------



## rohitjaggi

shanks957 said:


> OK Guys.. all geared up. Lets see if DIBP has got its house in order this time.:fingerscrossed:


I got my invitation. ... so happy


----------



## smsingh13

rohitjaggi said:


> I got my invitation. ... so happy


Congrats Rohit


----------



## dreamsanj

Others please post..


----------



## mukeshsharma

Got my invite guys .


----------



## sol79

I got mine.
My friend "Unknown" in your list also got hers. We both received 189 invites as Systems Analysys.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## rjoshi

I got it too


----------



## shanks957

*Finally invited*

Hi Guys
Feels good to inform you that I have got the invite. 

Best of luck to all others. ::cheer2:


----------



## vikaschandra

Seems its moved only 6 days ahead &#55357;&#56848;

Not good


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations Rohit, Sol, Rjoshi, Shanks


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> Seems its moved only 6 days ahead ��
> 
> Not good




Vikas... i thought you would get invite in this round itself.. oh lord.. you did not get the invite. Too bad.. i can only assume more delays then  

______________________________________________________________________________

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
Nov 14th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points
xx/xx/2015 - Invite ??


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Vikas... i thought you would get invite in this round itself.. oh lord.. you did not get the invite. Too bad.. i can only assume more delays then
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
> PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
> Nov 14th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points
> xx/xx/2015 - Invite ??



karthik my application is filed through consultant. I am just counting on the confirmations from steff and thala since they have not got i am assuming it has not moved ahead. Yet i shall get confimation tomorrow morning. Never know

If that happens good for the 60 pointers. I will kee you all updated.


----------



## sol79

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Rohit, Sol, Rjoshi, Shanks


Thanks buddy. Did you get it? Hope you do soon in case you haven't.


----------



## Cgarik

I got mine


----------



## sumitrb

Guy got invite 

All the best to others and thanks for all your support


----------



## mariavino

*Got my invite*

Hi Guys I have got the invite

thanks everyone for there input. 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## vikaschandra

mariavino said:


> Hi Guys I have got the invite
> 
> thanks everyone for there input.
> 
> Regards,
> Maria


Hi Maria what is you point and DOE for 189?


----------



## mariavino

*Long story short*



vikaschandra said:


> Hi Maria what is you point and DOE for 189?


To expedite my invite process, I had applied for ACS reassessment to change my ANZSCO from 2611 to 2613.

On approval, I raised another EOI with 2613 on November 12 and I am invited on the same.

Here by my expenditure has shout up by 400 AUD. Hope its worthy.

"My total points were 65" I was also considering applying for my spouse skill" but now its no more needed.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## vikaschandra

mariavino said:


> To expedite my invite process, I had applied for ACS reassessment to change my ANZSCO from 2611 to 2613.
> 
> On approval, I raised another EOI with 2613 on November 12 and I am invited on the same.
> 
> Here by my expenditure has shout up by 400 AUD. Hope its worthy.
> 
> "My total points were 65" I was also considering applying for my spouse skill" but now its no more needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria


Oh I see. Congratulations on getting the invite.


----------



## rohitjaggi

smsingh13 said:


> Congrats Rohit


thanx


----------



## rohitjaggi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Rohit, Sol, Rjoshi, Shanks



Thanks


----------



## rohitjaggi

Applied for my VISA now fingers crossed


----------



## mukeshsharma

rohitjaggi said:


> Applied for my VISA now fingers crossed


Hi ALL 

one confusion, I was in working in Australia on for 2 years and 9 months 10 days . In the Australia work experience category , which option shoud i select ?

1 year in last 10 years or 3 years in last 10 years . There is no column for 2.5 years or kind of thing . Any POINTER / SUGGESTION will be a great help . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bimz

Received my invite today. My EOI date was 23rd August 2015.

All the best folks!


----------



## viv31085

at this rate 60 pointers shouldnt expect invite from this financial year itseems


----------



## vikaschandra

*Up Coming Dec 2015 Round*



viv31085 said:


> at this rate 60 pointers shouldnt expect invite from this financial year itseems


Hi Viv Some where I am having the feeling that Combining both the rounds in Dec it will clear at least 40 days backlog. I just wish that happens not beacuse i will get invited because I can feel what 60 pointers must be going through as once I was also with 60 points DOE July and it would have been tougher for me to handle. 

Hoping all goes well in the up coming rounds.

Lets wait and the the cutoff for this round and hope the Dec rounds are scheduled for 4th and 18th


----------



## mukeshsharma

Can anyone please respond of my confusion 




mukeshsharma said:


> hi all
> 
> one confusion, i was in working in australia on for 2 years and 9 months 10 days . In the australia work experience category , which option shoud i select ?
> 
> 1 year in last 10 years or 3 years in last 10 years . There is no column for 2.5 years or kind of thing . Any pointer / suggestion will be a great help .
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Cgarik

Employment in nominated occupation

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?


Canyou help me what should i mention yes or no---- i claimed india exp


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi Vikas, Any update from you... Anyone got after August 26th?


----------



## vikaschandra

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Vikas, Any update from you... Anyone got after August 26th?


Steff345 DOE 27th Aug confirmed to me on PM that he has received the invite. Thala1984 is yet to confirm. 

I shall update you guys shortly.


----------



## Steff345

Yeah, my EOI date was 27th August and I received one this morning


----------



## vikaschandra

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Vikas, Any update from you... Anyone got after August 26th?


No Karthik not invited yet


----------



## mgkarthick

hmmm... Alright Vikas... 

Remove me from the consolidated list buddy. I should get in the first round of Dec otherwise it will be delayed a lot.... because Dec 14th (I will be 33 - so will be moved to 60... EOI submitted 65 on Sep 19th)... Strange situation... Good bye for now. All the best to everyone.


vikaschandra said:


> No Karthik not invited yet


----------



## vikaschandra

mgkarthick said:


> hmmm... Alright Vikas...
> 
> Remove me from the consolidated list buddy. I should get in the first round of Dec otherwise it will be delayed a lot.... because Dec 14th (I will be 33 - so will be moved to 60... EOI submitted 65 on Sep 19th)... Strange situation... Good bye for now. All the best to everyone.


Dont loose hope Karthick hope the cutoff moves min 22 days 😊 And pray that DIBP conducts one round on 4th Dec inviting 128 candidates rather than 64 each in two rounds. Best wishes my friend. Dont take tensions. All will be fine.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi guys.. Pls help me to understand .. I have tried IELTS 2 times and managed to score 6.5 in all..
So managed to score 60 in SS

ICT- system analyst 

Is there any chance to get invitation ... Even if it will take time .. I am ok..but not sure how long..

Thanks a lot..


----------



## Bimz

Hi All, I'm filling the info in my visa application and although I have mentioned that I am not applying for migration of any of my dependents but it gives me option to mention my dependents who are not included in this application and are not migrating with me. Is it Ok to mention my parents and siblings in this latter section? They wouldn't be asking me for their medicals and docs, because I'm not including them in my application as dependent applicants? And if I don't mention them in my application this time, would it be contradictory if I apply for their visa in seperate application as dependents, becuase situation changed?

Also, I got my complete medicals done last year December for another visa category but I don't wish to reuse the same as that would set my last date of entry to a latest date, while I need some time to plan for the journey and all. So would it be Ok to mention my HAPID and mention later or somewhere in comments that I want to get the medicals done again?


----------



## mgkarthick

Thanks Vikas for your words. If it moves 23 days similar to 23rd October round. then chances are there... hmmm... Regards.


vikaschandra said:


> Dont loose hope Karthick hope the cutoff moves min 22 days 😊 And pray that DIBP conducts one round on 4th Dec inviting 128 candidates rather than 64 each in two rounds. Best wishes my friend. Dont take tensions. All will be fine.


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys!!!!

Did not receive an invite today as well...Really frustrated...When is the next round of invites. how many days has it moved ahead..i am turning 33 in Jan..will loose points...


----------



## vikaschandra

Shiju_y said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> 
> Did not receive an invite today as well...Really frustrated...When is the next round of invites. how many days has it moved ahead..i am turning 33 in Jan..will loose points...



Shiju probably you will be getting invite in the upcoming December round.. as of now the known cutoff date stands at 27th Aug 2015. Thala1984 (Vino) DOE 1st AUG is yet to confirm his status.

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 2611113
3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
11	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
12	manishjairath	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261112
13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	karthikr	65	10-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
24	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
25	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
26	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
27	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
28	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
29	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
30	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
31	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
32	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
33	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
34	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
35	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
36	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
38	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
39	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
40	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
41	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
42	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
43	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
44	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
45	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
46	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
47	sumanth1627	60	
48	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
49	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
50	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
53	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
54	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015	
55	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
56	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
57	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi vikaschandra!!!!

What do you feel looking at the trend. Will i really get an invite in December. very tensed. Are there two rounds in Dec or just one round.



vikaschandra said:


> Shiju probably you will be getting invite in the upcoming December round.. as of now the known cutoff date stands at 27th Aug 2015. Thala1984 (Vino) DOE 1st AUG is yet to confirm his status.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points DOE	Category
> 1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 2611113
> 3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 11	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 12	manishjairath	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261112
> 13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 19	karthikr	65	10-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 21	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 22	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 23	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 24	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 25	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 26	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 27	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 28	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 29	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 30	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 31	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 32	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 33	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 34	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 35	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 36	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 37	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 38	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 39	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 40	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 41	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 42	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 43	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 44	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 45	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 46	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 47	sumanth1627	60
> 48	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 49	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 50	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 53	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 54	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015
> 55	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 56	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 57	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## shanks957

I m not sure about it but if you have not completed 3 years, it means you are not getting the points for 3 years, so select 1 year in 10.

This has to be as per the points that you have claimed



mukeshsharma said:


> Can anyone please respond of my confusion


----------



## shanks957

Dude, you need to follow this forum to know things. First up update your signature!



Abhishu said:


> Hi guys.. Pls help me to understand .. I have tried IELTS 2 times and managed to score 6.5 in all..
> So managed to score 60 in SS
> 
> ICT- system analyst
> 
> Is there any chance to get invitation ... Even if it will take time .. I am ok..but not sure how long..
> 
> Thanks a lot..


----------



## shanks957

I would say No, if you have not worked overseas.



Cgarik said:


> Employment in nominated occupation
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> 
> Canyou help me what should i mention yes or no---- i claimed india exp


----------



## vikaschandra

Shiju_y said:


> Hi vikaschandra!!!!
> 
> What do you feel looking at the trend. Will i really get an invite in December. very tensed. Are there two rounds in Dec or just one round.


Going with the usual trend their should be 2 Rounds in Dec probably 4th and 18th. Even if they have 1 round only it is suitable for 2611 as it is Pro rata and max invite going out would be 128. 

Yes I feel you would get invited in the first round of December. Just keep your fingers crossed that not many 70+ pointers come and join the club.


----------



## 1400ashi

People who got Invited:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status
1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015 Invited
2	sumitrb	75	14-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
3	mukeshsharma	70	10-Nov-2015 Invited
4	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015 Invited
5	cgarik	70 Invited
6	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
7	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
8	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Invited
9	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited

Waiting List for the upcoming rounds:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
18	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
43	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
45	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
46	sumanth1627	60 
47	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
53	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## birju_aussie

Excellent work Ashi. How about we maintain an excel sheet for this on Google drive?



1400ashi said:


> People who got Invited:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status
> 1	sol79	75	12-Nov-2015 Invited
> 2	sumitrb	75	14-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
> 3	mukeshsharma	70	10-Nov-2015 Invited
> 4	Unknown	70	13-Nov-2015 Invited
> 5	cgarik	70 Invited
> 6	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
> 7	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
> 8	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Invited
> 9	steff345	65	27-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
> 
> Waiting List for the upcoming rounds:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 18	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 46	sumanth1627	60
> 47	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 53	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015
> 54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## viv31085

Hi guys got mail from Y axis saying that Engineers Australia will accept multiple IELTS/TOEFL scoring , when the required score is reached for each module at least once. This is only for engineers itseems , will be really good if ACS also does the same


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello everyone only thala1984 hasnt confirmed receiving invite yet but maybe he has received it already. He has not been active on the forum since 15th. 

If he has received invite we can assume that the cutoff has moved upto 2nd Sept. If not then also we can assume it might have moved up to 31st Aug. either of those would be good. Now have to wait for the formal announcement of the results from DIBP


----------



## 1400ashi

birju_aussie said:


> Excellent work Ashi. How about we maintain an excel sheet for this on Google drive?


yes if anyone can do that. I am not so familiar with Google drive


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone only thala1984 hasnt confirmed receiving invite yet but maybe he has received it already. He has not been active on the forum since 15th.
> 
> If he has received invite we can assume that the cutoff has moved upto 2nd Sept. If not then also we can assume it might have moved up to 31st Aug. either of those would be good. Now have to wait for the formal announcement of the results from DIBP


Hi Vikas, Dec 4th is your date


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> Hi Vikas, Dec 4th is your date



Looking forward to it viv. Hope i get the invite in the upcoming round. 

As it is Pro rata only 64 invites go per round hope not many 70+ pointers jump in the queue. Guys with 60 points try and see if you can boost your score by giving PTE or IELTS. Would like to see everyone on this active list get their invite.


----------



## riteshbv

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. Looking at the above queue list, I don't seem to have any chance for 189 subclass with 60 pointer untill march 2016. 

Meanwhile i have applied under 190 for NSW and Victoria. What are the chances here to get invite.
when is next round of invitation for these 2 states.
Do we have separate thread for NSW & Victoria under 190. If yes, pls link me to that forum.

All the best...


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Looking at the above queue list, I don't seem to have any chance for 189 subclass with 60 pointer untill march 2016.
> 
> Meanwhile i have applied under 190 for NSW and Victoria. What are the chances here to get invite.
> when is next round of invitation for these 2 states.
> Do we have separate thread for NSW & Victoria under 190. If yes, pls link me to that forum.
> 
> All the best...


Hi Ritesh welcome on board. Your DOE is 24th Nov with 60 points, yes you have to wait March/April 2016. 
For NSW you could get the invite with 65 points but still tough chances. Never know though. Have not seen VIC sending invites for 2611 with 65 points. But you could try. 

Next invitation rounds might be schedule for 4th and 18th Dec. No official confirmation though. 

You can subscribe to below thread for NSW

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...w-190-candidates-awaiting-invitation-got.html

For Vic

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## malbuquerque306

Hey Vikas,

From what I recall, maybe you or someone else predicted our list with the possible dates to be invited. 
From that prediction, I was supposed to be invited in Sept/16 only, I submitted EOI in 10-31. 

Does our friend above with DOE as 11-24 have to wait till Mar/Apr or maybe even till Sept/Oct/16? If predictions have been changed, I see a light at the end of the tunnel ... because I have to be invited by Aug/16, unless I increase my english score to 8.

Any new predictions for our 189 EOI list?


----------



## viv31085

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Looking at the above queue list, I don't seem to have any chance for 189 subclass with 60 pointer untill march 2016.
> 
> Meanwhile i have applied under 190 for NSW and Victoria. What are the chances here to get invite.
> when is next round of invitation for these 2 states.
> Do we have separate thread for NSW & Victoria under 190. If yes, pls link me to that forum.
> 
> All the best...



IF you have points for english then there is a chance for NSW SS else its very tough, for Victoria minimum requirement is 7 band in each module and for your case Victoria is the best chance 

for 189 you will have to wait atleast 10 months i guess


----------



## vikaschandra

malbuquerque306 said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> From what I recall, maybe you or someone else predicted our list with the possible dates to be invited.
> From that prediction, I was supposed to be invited in Sept/16 only, I submitted EOI in 10-31.
> 
> Does our friend above with DOE as 11-24 have to wait till Mar/Apr or maybe even till Sept/Oct/16? If predictions have been changed, I see a light at the end of the tunnel ... because I have to be invited by Aug/16, unless I increase my english score to 8.
> 
> Any new predictions for our 189 EOI list?





1400ashi said:


> expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
> 1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
> 4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
> 8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
> 9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
> 10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
> 23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
> 27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
> 28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
> 29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
> 30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
> 31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
> 45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
> 46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
> 47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16


Hi malbuquerque306 this is the tentative dates that our friend Ashi had put on the thread this was complete assumption we are assuming min of 20 days backlog is cleared. I see that your prediction states Sept 2016 and our friend here might as well have to wait until then. My bad I thought he was with 65 points and considering the 6-9 days backlog clearance assumed he would get invited by Mar/Apr. 

Knowing that he is also with 60 points it would be ahead of sept 2016. 

Here we have to hope that 65 gets cleared soon and the cutoff starts for 60 pointers thereby if 20-22 days backlog is cleared you would get invited ahead of predictions. 

These dates are only our assumptions based on the trend which is failing as well. Please do not solely follow this. Things might change. Never know. Just hope for the best.


----------



## viv31085

malbuquerque306 said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> From what I recall, maybe you or someone else predicted our list with the possible dates to be invited.
> From that prediction, I was supposed to be invited in Sept/16 only, I submitted EOI in 10-31.
> 
> Does our friend above with DOE as 11-24 have to wait till Mar/Apr or maybe even till Sept/Oct/16? If predictions have been changed, I see a light at the end of the tunnel ... because I have to be invited by Aug/16, unless I increase my english score to 8.
> 
> Any new predictions for our 189 EOI list?


Hi Mal,

You are just 2 places behind my EOI date so guess we will be invited more or less on same draw, guessing we will get invite by the end of this financial year (July-August)


----------



## malbuquerque306

vikaschandra said:


> Here we have to hope that 65 gets cleared soon and the cutoff starts for 60 pointers thereby if 20-22 days backlog is cleared you would get invited ahead of predictions.
> 
> These dates are only our assumptions based on the trend which is failing as well. Please do not solely follow this. Things might change. Never know. Just hope for the best.


Thanks buddy for the updated list! 
yeah, let's see.... :fingerscrossed:
Meantime, I'll try to improve my english PTE-A score.... that's the only way I have to improve and jump to 70p...


----------



## malbuquerque306

viv31085 said:


> Hi Mal,
> 
> You are just 2 places behind my EOI date so guess we will be invited more or less on same draw, guessing we will get invite by the end of this financial year (July-August)


hey dude, I hope you are right! 

Maybe I made a huge mistake applying and assessing for ICT Systems Analyst for both ACS and EOI... I think that if I had applied/assessed for Analyst Programmer I would have a better chance to be invited earlier...


----------



## quintonrobin

Hi All,

I am new to this forum - I am looking for few info:

Has anyone received 190 visa NSW SS recently for ICT BA 261111 : I have applied for 189 & 190 with 65 & 65 + 5 on 4-Nov... have a score of 8 in PTE... looking for how far the 190 visa invite has moved for NSW... pls help here..Thanks in advance


----------



## SPS123

Not sure if they are inviting for 190 at all. I had submitted my EOI for VIC for 261111 on 14th Sept. with 65+5 points, my IELTS scores are 7.5,8,8.5 & 9 and ACS validated work exp. of 5 years. I am still waiting for an invite.


----------



## quintonrobin

SPS123 said:


> Not sure if they are inviting for 190 at all. I had submitted my EOI for VIC for 261111 on 14th Sept. with 65+5 points, my IELTS scores are 7.5,8,8.5 & 9 and ACS validated work exp. of 5 years. I am still waiting for an invite.


I presume VIC had stopped calling for ICT BA..but NSW still does and they havent closed it yet. Any one can help here with more information?


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum - I am looking for few info:
> 
> Has anyone received 190 visa NSW SS recently for ICT BA 261111 : I have applied for 189 & 190 with 65 & 65 + 5 on 4-Nov... have a score of 8 in PTE... looking for how far the 190 visa invite has moved for NSW... pls help here..Thanks in advance


Hi quintonrobin,

you can register yourself to My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

The portal put up by Andrey to track the application status under 189 and 190. So far as I remember Andrey has got the NSW invite below are his details.

Andre	Russia	261111	ICTBusinessAnalyst	NSW	65	Ielts Score- 8	Exp - 0	DOE 2015-09-09	State Invitation Date - 2015-09-16	Approval Date - 2015-10-14	Approved (NSW)


----------



## SPS123

Thanks a lot Vikas, based on your knowledge, do you think VIC will invite me?


----------



## vikaschandra

SPS123 said:


> Thanks a lot Vikas, based on your knowledge, do you think VIC will invite me?



Have not seen VIC sending invites for ICT BA lately but we cannot rule out the possibility that you qualify under their requested criteria and could be invited. 

Go ahead and file for the VIC Nomination if you have not done yet and if already done just wait for some time you shall get the response soon. VIC usually does not delay in responding either they reject or accept that happens in short span.

Best wishes


----------



## SPS123

Had submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 together on 14th Sept. :|

Thanks,
SPS123





vikaschandra said:


> Have not seen VIC sending invites for ICT BA lately but we cannot rule out the possibility that you qualify under their requested criteria and could be invited.
> 
> Go ahead and file for the VIC Nomination if you have not done yet and if already done just wait for some time you shall get the response soon. VIC usually does not delay in responding either they reject or accept that happens in short span.
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## rohitjaggi

All the best to everyone waiting in the queue.

I know how it feels to wait in the queue but its worth it now


----------



## manishjairath

quintonrobin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum - I am looking for few info:
> 
> Has anyone received 190 visa NSW SS recently for ICT BA 261111 : I have applied for 189 & 190 with 65 & 65 + 5 on 4-Nov... have a score of 8 in PTE... looking for how far the 190 visa invite has moved for NSW... pls help here..Thanks in advance


Hi, 
I recieved a nomination for NSW SS recently for ICT SYSTEM ANALYST 261112.
I had applied for 190 with 65 and 5 points on 13th oct with a score of 90 in all in PTE.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## nivas

Guys,

Under current trends, approximately how long will it take to get an EOI for an applicant with 70 points under ICT business analyst ?

Thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

nivas said:


> Guys,
> 
> Under current trends, approximately how long will it take to get an EOI for an applicant with 70 points under ICT business analyst ?
> 
> Thanks


the next invitation round. Its quicker for the 70 + pointers


----------



## viv31085

nivas said:


> Guys,
> 
> Under current trends, approximately how long will it take to get an EOI for an applicant with 70 points under ICT business analyst ?
> 
> Thanks


very next round you will get a invite


----------



## nivas

Thanks for the quick reply guys  very helpful


----------



## sumitrb

I am applying for the medical examinations for myself and dependents. However, I'm able to generate HAP ID/My health declaration only for myself but not for my family members. I can see their names, D.O.Bs, profile under "My health declarations" but if I click on any name besides mine then -> "View health assessment" and then "Organize health examination" the eMedical window opens but with only my details (HAP ID, etc...) 
and
How do I generate separate HAP Id for my dependents. I am yet to apply for the visa after getting the invite on 23 Nov and was looking to preload all documents includeing Medical/PCC

Has anyone faced such an issue before or could suggest how to generate HAP Id for dependents?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Manish,

How you got all 90 in PTE. I am appearing for that tomorrow and aiming for 79+.

Regards



manishjairath said:


> Hi,
> I recieved a nomination for NSW SS recently for ICT SYSTEM ANALYST 261112.
> I had applied for 190 with 65 and 5 points on 13th oct with a score of 90 in all in PTE.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## aprima

Hi Everyone,

I have received an invitation for Visa 190 (NSW SS -> 65+5) on 18 Nov, and have applied for the visa today! 

You may remove my name from the list 
15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16

All the best guys!

------------------------------------------------------------------
Timeline:
01/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted (261112)
08/10/2015 - ACS Result: +
22/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pts (189) & 70 pts (SS) 
18/11/2015 - Invited (NSW SS)
24/11/2015 - Visa App. submitted
24/11/2015 - Documents uploaded | Form 80 
Up next:
XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health
XX/XX/2015 - CO Appointment
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

aprima said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received an invitation for Visa 190 (NSW SS -> 65+5) on 18 Nov, and have applied for the visa today!
> 
> You may remove my name from the list
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 
> All the best guys!


Congratulaions Aprima. Best wishes for further proceedings.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Folks, I guess 23rd was the round date? What the news - how far it has moved for BA please?


----------



## riteshbv

viv31085 said:


> IF you have points for english then there is a chance for NSW SS else its very tough, for Victoria minimum requirement is 7 band in each module and for your case Victoria is the best chance
> 
> for 189 you will have to wait atleast 10 months i guess


Hi Viv,
Thanks for your reply....
I have 7 in each module. Between NSW and Victoria, which one do you think i have fair chance of receiving an earlier invitation.
Any suggestion would be helpful.


----------



## quintonrobin

aprima said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received an invitation for Visa 190 (NSW SS -> 65+5) on 18 Nov, and have applied for the visa today!
> 
> You may remove my name from the list
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 
> All the best guys!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Timeline:
> 01/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted (261112)
> 08/10/2015 - ACS Result: +
> 22/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pts (189) & 70 pts (SS)
> 18/11/2015 - Invited (NSW SS)
> 24/11/2015 - Visa App. submitted
> 24/11/2015 - Documents uploaded | Form 80
> Up next:
> XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health
> XX/XX/2015 - CO Appointment
> XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant




Hi Aprima,

Would like to understand more, What was your Score in PTE / IELTS : 8 in each section... I am curious to know would I also get invited soon as I have the same except I applied for ICT BA 261111?


----------



## quintonrobin

vikaschandra said:


> Hi quintonrobin,
> 
> you can register yourself to My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190
> 
> The portal put up by Andrey to track the application status under 189 and 190. So far as I remember Andrey has got the NSW invite below are his details.
> 
> Andre	Russia	261111	ICTBusinessAnalyst	NSW	65	Ielts Score- 8	Exp - 0	DOE 2015-09-09	State Invitation Date - 2015-09-16	Approval Date - 2015-10-14	Approved (NSW)


Thanks Vikaschandra.

Vikas - I am seeing a trend where ICT SA are invited for 190 NSW, any ICT BA got invited very recently, any view on it pls?


----------



## viv31085

riteshbv said:


> Hi Viv,
> Thanks for your reply....
> I have 7 in each module. Between NSW and Victoria, which one do you think i have fair chance of receiving an earlier invitation.
> Any suggestion would be helpful.


I think you should go for Victoria nomination asap, their time-frame for assessing our application is very less, you will get your result within 10 days on average 

NSW none knows what they are upto


----------



## quintonrobin

manishjairath said:


> Hi,
> I recieved a nomination for NSW SS recently for ICT SYSTEM ANALYST 261112.
> I had applied for 190 with 65 and 5 points on 13th oct with a score of 90 in all in PTE.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


Thanks Manish. I seeing people applied for SA getting invited, due to know anyone who applied for ICT BA 190 with PTE/IELTS ; 8 in all sections got invited recently?

some of the eagerly wait-listed people for 189 for next round might have applied for 190 as well - not seeing any information on that?


----------



## aprima

Hi quintonrobin

My IELTS score is as follow: S:7.5, L:7.5, R:7.5, W:8.


----------



## quintonrobin

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulaions Aprima. Best wishes for further proceedings.


Vikas - Did you apply for 180 (NSW) as well? You know anyone apart from Andrey who have got 190 invite in ICT BA recently?

I want to make a confirmation based on the trend if NSW prefers ICT SA over ICT BA?


----------



## AU_move_2013

aprima said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received an invitation for Visa 190 (NSW SS -> 65+5) on 18 Nov, and have applied for the visa today!
> 
> You may remove my name from the list
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 
> All the best guys!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Timeline:
> 01/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted (261112)
> 08/10/2015 - ACS Result: +
> 22/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pts (189) & 70 pts (SS)
> 18/11/2015 - Invited (NSW SS)
> 24/11/2015 - Visa App. submitted
> 24/11/2015 - Documents uploaded | Form 80
> Up next:
> XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health
> XX/XX/2015 - CO Appointment
> XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant



Hi aprima,

I have uploaded doc for NSW 190 yesterday but not sure of From 80. could you let me know if this doc required to be send to NSW dept for approval consideration.


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> Vikas - Did you apply for 180 (NSW) as well? You know anyone apart from Andrey who have got 190 invite in ICT BA recently?
> 
> I want to make a confirmation based on the trend if NSW prefers ICT SA over ICT BA?


Hi Robin I have not applied for State. the only person i know who has received the invite lately is Andrey for ICT BA.

You can follow this thread to know more

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## aprima

Hi AU_move_2013

Form 80 is used as part of Character Assessment.


----------



## aprima

Thank you Vikas


----------



## Bimz

Seniors here, help please!

In the immi application, should I mention my dependents (parents, siblings) even if I am not applying for their visa?
Would that mean that I would have to provide proof of our relationship and financial dependency?
If I dont mention them as dependents now, would that affect later when I apply for their visa in a fresh application in future.


----------



## Bimz

rohitjaggi said:


> I got my invitation. ... so happy


Hi Rohit, 

Have you lodged your visa application already? Do you see the link for uploading documents/supporting ?
Does it appear after we submit the immi application or is it visible before that?


----------



## aprima

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi aprima,
> 
> I have uploaded doc for NSW 190 yesterday but not sure of From 80. could you let me know if this doc required to be send to NSW dept for approval consideration.


Hi - Form 80 is used as part of Character Assessment along with lodging of visa.


----------



## aprima

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulaions Aprima. Best wishes for further proceedings.


Thank you Vikas!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aprima

Bimz said:


> Seniors here, help please!
> 
> In the immi application, should I mention my dependents (parents, siblings) even if I am not applying for their visa?
> Would that mean that I would have to provide proof of our relationship and financial dependency?
> If I dont mention them as dependents now, would that affect later when I apply for their visa in a fresh application in future.


I was told by my agent that you need to declare all parents and siblings information in Form 80. Not sure if it will affect their application in future, but they'll look at how complete and truthful your declaration is for your visa application.


----------



## Bimz

aprima said:


> I was told by my agent that you need to declare all parents and siblings information in Form 80. Not sure if it will affect their application in future, but they'll look at how complete and truthful your declaration is for your visa application.


Thanks for replying Aprima! I am just not sure if I want to wait for so long to get all the meds and PCCs done for my folks, when I am not applying for their visa, specially when the processing fee would be spent with no cause, as I wont be applying for them any time soon. So, I am worried if I dont mention them in mine, would that harm future prospects of their application.


----------



## jessie12

Hey guys, when you apply for 189 and 190, do you submit another seperate EOI (1 for 189 and 1 for 190)? And if u do get invited for 190, is your 189 still valid? (I prefer staying in VIC but don't mind going to NSW


----------



## vikaschandra

Bimz said:


> Thanks for replying Aprima! I am just not sure if I want to wait for so long to get all the meds and PCCs done for my folks, when I am not applying for their visa, specially when the processing fee would be spent with no cause, as I wont be applying for them any time soon. So, I am worried if I dont mention them in mine, would that harm future prospects of their application.


Bimz go through the below thread for some information requested and answered about similar question as you have. Maybe it might give some insight. PM keeDa for advise. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-240.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1034.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-130.html


----------



## thala1984

vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone only thala1984 hasnt confirmed receiving invite yet but maybe he has received it already. He has not been active on the forum since 15th.
> 
> If he has received invite we can assume that the cutoff has moved upto 2nd Sept. If not then also we can assume it might have moved up to 31st Aug. either of those would be good. Now have to wait for the formal announcement of the results from DIBP


Hi Vikas,
Really Sorry . Was out of station and didnt login for long. I havent got the invite yet.
Hopefully we both will get in next round.
Thanks.

Regards,
Vino


----------



## vikaschandra

thala1984 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Really Sorry . Was out of station and didnt login for long. I havent got the invite yet.
> Hopefully we both will get in next round.
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vino


Thanks Vino for posting your status. 😊 Yup looking forward for next round. 

Now its confirmed that the Cutoff remains some where around 31st Aug. Lets wait for official results to get clear picture.


----------



## Bimz

vikaschandra said:


> Bimz go through the below thread for some information requested and answered about similar question as you have. Maybe it might give some insight. PM keeDa for advise.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1034.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-130.html



Thanks Vikas! It really helped!


----------



## quintonrobin

Friends : A Quick query : 

In EOI, aganist my employment when I lodged my application on 4 - Nov, against my current employment I have put 4-Nov as the End date - should I leave the "end date" field blank as I am still continue to work ...can I change the EOI now - will it have any impact - pls suggest?


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> Friends : A Quick query :
> 
> In EOI, aganist my employment when I lodged my application on 4 - Nov, against my current employment I have put 4-Nov as the End date - should I leave the "end date" field blank as I am still continue to work ...can I change the EOI now - will it have any impact - pls suggest?


Leave it blank do not put end date fo current job. It would not change the points if you ammend so no change in DOE


----------



## kanwar deep

Hi All...


This is my first post in the group...my status

Subclass - 189 DOE -16 Nov15
Occupation code - 261112
PTE - overall 72- 7 Nov15
Updated EOI - 16 Nov 15
Points scored - 65
Subclass 190 DOE- 20 Nov15....Victoria state

Got a reply from VIC on 23 Nov asking for a detailed CV nd i need to reply in a months time.

I have a question since i'm not clear with few funda's
Wht is the meaning of cut off date since the Immigration website says for 2611 the cutoff is 7 Aug

Does that means the EOI's lodged till 7th Aug for this particular code have been processed as of now?


Pls advice

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi All...
> 
> 
> This is my first post in the group...my status
> 
> Subclass - 189 DOE -16 Nov15
> Occupation code - 261112
> PTE - overall 72- 7 Nov15
> Updated EOI - 16 Nov 15
> Points scored - 65
> Subclass 190 DOE- 20 Nov15....Victoria state
> 
> Got a reply from VIC on 23 Nov asking for a detailed CV nd i need to reply in a months time.
> 
> I have a question since i'm not clear with few funda's
> Wht is the meaning of cut off date since the Immigration website says for 2611 the cutoff is 7 Aug
> 
> Does that means the EOI's lodged till 7th Aug for this particular code have been processed as of now?
> 
> 
> Pls advice
> 
> Thanks
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar welcome on board. The cutoff for Nov 6th round was at 7th Aug. after the 23rd Nov round the cutoff seems to be standing somehwere between 27th - 31st Aug. 

Cutoff would mean people with 65 points or higher up to 7th Aug have been invited to lodge Visa application. Anyone on after their remained in the queue awaiting invite in the next round. 

Check the list few pages back of the candidate who got invited and the ones who waiting. You will have more idea on how the cutoff works


----------



## kanwar deep

Hey Vikas ,

Thanks for the update buddy...now i have idea on how the cutoff system works

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Vikas......that means if we talk about my application with DOE - 16 Nov 15 i should be expecting the invite somewhere in Jan or Feb nd also since i mentioned i applied for 190 Vivtoria nd got a reply for updating a detailed CV so i think this one is going to move fast...should i postpone the 190 for sometime nd wait for the 189 invite or is it advisable to got to SS as well since SS Visa would carry some limitations.

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Vikas......that means if we talk about my application with DOE - 16 Nov 15 i should be expecting the invite somewhere in Jan or Feb nd also since i mentioned i applied for 190 Vivtoria nd got a reply for updating a detailed CV so i think this one is going to move fast...should i postpone the 190 for sometime nd wait for the 189 invite or is it advisable to got to SS as well since SS Visa would carry some limitations.
> 
> Thanks
> Kanwar


kanwar it is difficult to say which month you might receive invite it could be in Jan or Feb it totally depends on how many days cutoff moves in the December rounds. As of today it is very unpredictable, one round it moved 2 days only the other it moved 20 days then the next it moves again for 7 days only. If the cutoff moves at the pace of 15-20 days per round yes you would get invite by Feb if not then it would be difficult to say when. Rest assured you would get invite with 65 Points. As you must be aware that 2611 is under Pro Rata and each round only 64 invites are being sent out. Total of 128 Per month.

State Invite does have limitations as you would be required to stay within for 2 years. Its your choice kanwar if you would like to wait for 189 invite to come through or would like to go ahead with state.


----------



## viv31085

kanwar deep said:


> Vikas......that means if we talk about my application with DOE - 16 Nov 15 i should be expecting the invite somewhere in Jan or Feb nd also since i mentioned i applied for 190 Vivtoria nd got a reply for updating a detailed CV so i think this one is going to move fast...should i postpone the 190 for sometime nd wait for the 189 invite or is it advisable to got to SS as well since SS Visa would carry some limitations.
> 
> Thanks
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar,

I saw some posts here saying there is no limitations for State Sponsorship, anyways for ICT Business/System Analysts even if you get 189 visa you will have to move to either Victoria or NSW, as they have majority of ICT Job openings. So if you look at the big picture 189 or 190 isn't going to make big difference. 

Go ahead with 190 Victoria, if you get 190 fine else wait for 189.


----------



## senthilsuny

I received NSW invitation for 190, any idea how long NSW will take to decide sponsorship?

Also can someone tell me the process to get PCC from India and Malaysia. Should i apply separately ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello everyone have you all noticed NSW is sending invites frequently these days and ViC also has sent some. Guys with 60 points who might have issues with points decreasing due to Age could give these state a try.


----------



## rajivtechno

senthilsuny said:


> I received NSW invitation for 190, any idea how long NSW will take to decide sponsorship?
> 
> Also can someone tell me the process to get PCC from India and Malaysia. Should i apply separately ?


Hey could please share your details ??


----------



## rajivtechno

senthilsuny said:


> I received NSW invitation for 190, any idea how long NSW will take to decide sponsorship?
> 
> Also can someone tell me the process to get PCC from India and Malaysia. Should i apply separately ?


 Hey could you please share details ? ?


----------



## quintonrobin

Senthilsury...ICT BA or SA? Your DOE & your IELTS/PTE score in individual sections pls ?


----------



## Sanzee

Hi qintonrobin,
Could you please breakdown your points too and DOE? 
Mine is BA 70 points including SS, ielts 7 each. Submitted my EOI on 26th Oct. Still waiting for invitation.

Thanks


----------



## quintonrobin

vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone have you all noticed NSW is sending invites frequently these days and ViC also has sent some. Guys with 60 points who might have issues with points decreasing due to Age could give these state a try.


Vikas - I am clearing seeing a pattern where NSW is inviting only System Analysts , no BAs , Hope they will not follow the same pattern in 189 Visa...not sure , what is their rationale of inviting System Analyst over Business Analyst ...

I am eagerly waiting for the next round to see you getting invited - that will give us some ray of hope that ICT BA is still considered


----------



## kanwar deep

Thanks vikas ,

I have applied for NSW as well yesterday i.e 26-11-15 nd my only concern was if i get invite from a state i may not be eligible for few monetary entitlements as a permanent resident viz 189 open class.

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Sharing current status of 261112 - System Analyst..Reveiwed 17 Nov 15


Occupation ceiling UNIT GROUP: 2611
Ceiling value *	1536
Results to date **	576 + 64
Availability left (%)	62.5 %


Kanwar


----------



## quintonrobin

Kanwar - what monetary benefits ? I am not aware of it, pls share.


----------



## quintonrobin

Sanzee...I applied on 4-Nov for ICT BA with 65 points for 189...70 points for 190 NSW only ...PTE - 8 in all sections...


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> Vikas - I am clearing seeing a pattern where NSW is inviting only System Analysts , no BAs , Hope they will not follow the same pattern in 189 Visa...not sure , what is their rationale of inviting System Analyst over Business Analyst ...
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the next round to see you getting invited - that will give us some ray of hope that ICT BA is still considered


You are right Robin invites are being sent to SA and not BA. Yet at least people are getting invite which is releasing frustrations among 60 pointers 😊 

23rd round results have not been published yet neither has the upcoming rounds date been announced. Wanted to know where the cutoff stands as of today. Guess it is at 30-31st Aug and not 27th as we are anticipating. 

Hopefully I will get the invite.


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> You are right Robin invites are being sent to SA and not BA. &#55357;&#56842;


Hi Vikas, You guys are talking about 189 or 190 ? if it is 189 then it is really shocking news, please clarify this for me


----------



## manishjairath

quintonrobin said:


> Kanwar - what monetary benefits ? I am not aware of it, pls share.


Yes even i want to know. Im applying for 190 thinking all the benefits are same ..

Regards,
Manish


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> Hi Vikas, You guys are talking about 189 or 190 ? if it is 189 then it is really shocking news, please clarify this for me


Hi Viv we are talking about 190. As we are seeing people getting invites from NSW for System Analyst. Few got from Vic as well. 

Relax. 189 is still inviting BA's 😊 So we have fair chance.


----------



## karanvir3

even i received ss from nsw yesterday , even i m confused to wait for 189 or go for nsw coz majority of ICT jobs are in sydney itself . i applied under system analyst , i have 65 points before ss and with ss 70 , submitted my eoi on 4th nov , 

wen did u submit ur eoi and for which occupation , mine is on pro rata and i might get 189 its by feb end , so its catch 22 situation


----------



## manishjairath

karanvir3 said:


> even i received ss from nsw yesterday , even i m confused to wait for 189 or go for nsw coz majority of ICT jobs are in sydney itself . i applied under system analyst , i have 65 points before ss and with ss 70 , submitted my eoi on 4th nov ,
> 
> wen did u submit ur eoi and for which occupation , mine is on pro rata and i might get 189 its by feb end , so its catch 22 situation



karanvir3,

Even i was in the same position as yours. Infact my EOI is for 7th Oct will all other details same. The wait for 189 is too long with each round increasing by 8-10 days. Going by the trends even Jan and Feb doesnt seem guaranteed. 

Apply for NSW coz even once you apply, then will take some 2-3 weeks to process your nomination and invite you through skillselect


----------



## sol79

Go for it if you get NSW or Vic nominations. Most of the relevant jobs are there anyway.


----------



## karanvir3

yeah u r right , coz anyways for ICT we will have to move to NSW


----------



## shanks957

sol79 said:


> Go for it if you get NSW or Vic nominations. Most of the relevant jobs are there anyway.


You need to update your signature mate  Howz your application going? Paid the Visa amount?


----------



## sol79

shanks957 said:


> You need to update your signature mate  Howz your application going? Paid the Visa amount?


Yeah. Tried updating it 3 times but it doesn't save.
Not yet. I'll pay it when my PCCs come through by and front-load everything. Gonna be broke for New Years... Lol!


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Experts,

I wrote PTE again, well failed to secure band 8.. I am standing at 60 pts and with the prediction laid I wont think I stand a chance untill next year.

In such case I want to apply for NSW State sponsorship. ( two compelling reasons, 1, my friends are in that Sydney and Our company is openings pilot batches there.). Is it a good choice considering I have only 60 pts.

Secondly,, my profile was created by MARA agent and that's for 189, Should I ask him to get my 190 or should I create separate with my email id ( 2nd one) and create one more EOI account. In that Only apply for NSW.. ( Thinking to follow same steps for VIC)

Please suggest if I am heading down right path or please show me the right path to venture into.


----------



## senthilsuny

Guys,

few had asked my details

**** 261112 - Systems Analyst ****
06/30/2014 - ACS Application+ve
10/20/2015 - PTE Academic Test - 65+ in all 
10/30/2014 - EOI Filed (189 - 65 pts and 190 - 70 pts nsw, vic)
11/19/2015 - VIC rejected
11/26/2015 - NSW invite received


Any could tell me how do i get following

1) PCC for India and Malaysia
2) Income tax statement for India from 2005


----------



## eff

Ho everyone!
Is it possible to send more than one EOI? I only applied for 189 with 65 points and I would like to also apply for state sponsorship. The thing is, since I am losing points in February because of my age I don't want to update my current EOI.
Do you know if one can have two different EOIs? 
Many thanks!!


----------



## karanvir3

u can select state in your existing eoi it self


----------



## eff

karanvir3 said:


> u can select state in your existing eoi it self


But if I do that I will change my Date of Effect, right? That's what I am trying to avoid.


----------



## rajrajinin

senthilsuny said:


> Guys,
> 
> few had asked my details
> 
> **** 261112 - Systems Analyst ****
> 06/30/2014 - ACS Application+ve
> 10/20/2015 - PTE Academic Test - 65+ in all
> 10/30/2014 - EOI Filed (189 - 65 pts and 190 - 70 pts nsw, vic)
> 11/19/2015 - VIC rejected
> 11/26/2015 - NSW invite received
> 
> Any could tell me how do i get following
> 
> 1) PCC for India and Malaysia
> 2) Income tax statement for India from 2005


1. For India PCC- you will need to book an appointment via PSK by paying 500 bucks online. 

2. 26 AS form can be downloaded from Income tax website. 
https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/e-Filing/UserLogin/LoginHome.html


----------



## rajrajinin

eff said:


> Ho everyone!
> Is it possible to send more than one EOI? I only applied for 189 with 65 points and I would like to also apply for state sponsorship. The thing is, since I am losing points in February because of my age I don't want to update my current EOI.
> Do you know if one can have two different EOIs?
> Many thanks!!


You can have separate application for189 and 190.


----------



## thala1984

Hi All,

Do we know when is the next invitation round in december? Is it on 4th Dec?

Regards,
Vino


----------



## kanwar deep

manishjairath said:


> Yes even i want to know. Im applying for 190 thinking all the benefits are same ..
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


Manish ,

When you apply for a SS the first page of the online application says " Few limitations over 189 which includes the unemployement benifits that you get from the Govt are not applicable for people having 190 visa subclass. Not sure of other benifits...need to find out

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Hey....Congrats for the invite and all the very best for future proceedings nd hope you get VISA very soon

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Hey Vino ,

It could be 4th Dec or elase 7th since the immi dept has not updated the next invite round dates as of now.

Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> Manish , When you apply for a SS the first page of the online application says " Few limitations over 189 which includes the unemployement benifits that you get from the Govt are not applicable for people having 190 visa subclass. Not sure of other benifits...need to find out Kanwar


There are no difference in benefits between 190 and 189. 

Its Permanent Residency, which entitles you to certain rights.


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> There are no difference in benefits between 190 and 189.
> 
> Its Permanent Residency, which entitles you to certain rights.


Good if theres no difference but this message was there when i applied for VIC SS


----------



## vikaschandra

Our Patience is being tried to the extreme... by not publishing the 23rd Nov Round results and not announcing the dates for upcoming Rounds.....


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Our Patience is being tried to the extreme... by not publishing the 23rd Nov Round results and not announcing the dates for upcoming Rounds.....


Results wont bring too much info...( 

I think they have initially said its gonna be 1st and 3rd Friday of the month ... No?


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> Results wont bring too much info...(
> 
> I think they have initially said its gonna be 1st and 3rd Friday of the month ... No?


Yeah Vikas...normally the immi dept updates the next round in 6-7 days after the previous round ...lets wait till tomorrow..an update for next round should comeup on Monday hopefully

Kanwar


----------



## senthilsuny

rajrajinin said:


> 1. For India PCC- you will need to book an appointment via PSK by paying 500 bucks online.
> 
> 2. 26 AS form can be downloaded from Income tax website.
> https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/e-Filing/UserLogin/LoginHome.html



Thanks Rajrajinin , online statements are available from 2009 but i need them from 2005


----------



## karanvir3

so does it mean 190 visa holders will not get some benefits as compared to 189 ? as i got invited for nsw but thinking to accept or not since i have 65 points without ss , for system analyst occupation which is pro rated


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Results wont bring too much info...(
> 
> I think they have initially said its gonna be 1st and 3rd Friday of the month ... No?


Officially published results would at least give some insight on how many days backlog has been covered. as of today everyone of us are in assumption that it has cleared until 27th whereas i believe it must have moved atleast till 30th Aug not aure though. 

Knowing the results would not help that's understandable but some people around on this forum are worried that their points might decrease due to age and if they get invite prior to the change in their points that would save them. Knowing the movement can give them little relief thinking what they can expect in the upcoming rounds.

Is just about getting your mind some rest assuming it cleared so many days therfore We can assume we might be invited before the worst happens. 

Yes you are right the upcoming round should be around 4th and 18th of Dec (unofficial though)

Further as you mentioned yes it would not help since no one can predict anything with DIBP.


----------



## kanwar deep

karanvir3 said:


> so does it mean 190 visa holders will not get some benefits as compared to 189 ? as i got invited for nsw but thinking to accept or not since i have 65 points without ss , for system analyst occupation which is pro rated


Well we really need a expert advice on this but yes on the other hand i would say go for what you get nd obtain your visa....its a permanent residency only

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Officially published results would at least give some insight on how many days backlog has been covered. as of today everyone of us are in assumption that it has cleared until 27th whereas i believe it must have moved atleast till 30th Aug not aure though.
> 
> Knowing the results would not help that's understandable but some people around on this forum are worried that their points might decrease due to age and if they get invite prior to the change in their points that would save them. Knowing the movement can give them little relief thinking what they can expect in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> Is just about getting your mind some rest assuming it cleared so many days therfore We can assume we might be invited before the worst happens.
> 
> Yes you are right the upcoming round should be around 4th and 18th of Dec (unofficial though)
> 
> Further as you mentioned yes it would not help since no one can predict anything with DIBP.



Hey Vikas ,

I wanted to know how in depth is there enquiry system for the employement an all other documents submitted

Just for knowledge sake i want to know

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas ,
> 
> I wanted to know how in depth is there enquiry system for the employement an all other documents submitted
> 
> Just for knowledge sake i want to know
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar with regards to employment they can do extensive research to confirm one's employment or just over the surface. Extensive would mean getting email address of HR, immediate supervisor and sending emails with queries, therafter they would still call them to confirm and even if that doesnt satisfy they can have people visit the individual's workplace for verification. 

For educational certificate verification they can call up one's school/college. They have their own way of getting things done. All we should know is not to fake any document and put oneself in jeopardize. It might go through, possible! but if they find out its going to be worst than expected.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Kanwar with regards to employment they can do extensive research to confirm one's employment or just over the surface. Extensive would mean getting email address of HR, immediate supervisor and sending emails with queries, therafter they would still call them to confirm and even if that doesnt satisfy they can have people visit the individual's workplace for verification.
> 
> For educational certificate verification they can call up one's school/college. They have their own way of getting things done. All we should know is not to fake any document and put oneself in jeopardize. It might go through, possible! but if they find out its going to be worst than expected.


Ofourse faking can be fatal for one's career

Actually i've seen people applying for X visa while doing a Y profile job nd still getting visas...it was not in System analyst but networking engineer.

Kanwar


----------



## karanvir3

kanwar deep said:


> Well we really need a expert advice on this but yes on the other hand i would say go for what you get nd obtain your visa....its a permanent residency only
> 
> Kanwar


 yeah u r right I might accept it on the other hand there is freedom in getting 189 which is hare to resist but results are unpredictable as well


----------



## karanvir3

Or if u know someone who is on 190 already , he can and the ques about benefits of 190 ..please update if u get any info


----------



## vikaschandra

karanvir3 said:


> yeah u r right I might accept it on the other hand there is freedom in getting 189 which is hare to resist but results are unpredictable as well


Hi Karan what benefits are you thinking about? So far as we know both 189 and 190 offer the same benefits except the freedom to move to another state which is not available on 190. though it is a moral obligation depends if one wants to stick to it or breach the terms.

Family Visa Application (Secondary Applicant), Medicare, Centrelink enrollment/Social Security Welfare (payments and services for retirees, the unemployed, families, carers, parents, people with disabilities, Studies, rent assistance, medical assistance, family tax benefits etc) these are offered on both 189 and 190 though their would be certain conditions applied for Immigrants initially but eventually one can avail all the services offered provided they satisfy the minimum eligibility criteria. 

As far as I know one can apply through centrelink for benefits but would be put under "newly arrived resident's waiting period" until they have served the newly arrived resident’s waiting period (i.e. 104 Weeks/2 Years in Aus) to be eligible

Apart from that Karan/Kanwar I don't think there would be changes in receiving benefits.

Further the call is your if you would like to opt for 190 or 189.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Ofourse faking can be fatal for one's career
> 
> Actually i've seen people applying for X visa while doing a Y profile job nd still getting visas...it was not in System analyst but networking engineer.
> 
> Kanwar


Hi kanwar well I am not very aware of it. Presumably their must be some link to the Job and the nominated occupation code..


----------



## Rupali M

Hello Everyone,

Can Any one please give me idea, what is going on with 190 SS - for NSW and VIC?

Has any one got invite?
If yes, please can you let me know how much points you had and when did you applied?

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## andreyx108b

Rupali M said:


> Hello Everyone, Can Any one please give me idea, what is going on with 190 SS - for NSW and VIC? Has any one got invite? If yes, please can you let me know how much points you had and when did you applied? Thanks in advance for your reply


65+5 NSW invited in mid Sep. 261111


----------



## Rupali M

Do you have any idea about 60+5 pointers?


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Karan what benefits are you thinking about? So far as we know both 189 and 190 offer the same benefits except the freedom to move to another state which is not available on 190. though it is a moral obligation depends if one wants to stick to it or breach the terms.
> 
> Family Visa Application (Secondary Applicant), Medicare, Centrelink enrollment/Social Security Welfare (payments and services for retirees, the unemployed, families, carers, parents, people with disabilities, Studies, rent assistance, medical assistance, family tax benefits etc) these are offered on both 189 and 190 though their would be certain conditions applied for Immigrants initially but eventually one can avail all the services offered provided they satisfy the minimum eligibility criteria.
> 
> As far as I know one can apply through centrelink for benefits but would be put under "newly arrived resident's waiting period" until they have served the newly arrived resident’s waiting period (i.e. 104 Weeks/2 Years in Aus) to be eligible
> 
> Apart from that Karan/Kanwar I don't think there would be changes in receiving benefits.
> 
> Further the call is your if you would like to opt for 190 or 189.


Thanks Vikas ,

This looks very informative, i've tried finding it on the net but could'nt find much relevant info...my consultant also in not very well aware nd i decided not to rely on him for the same.

I think we must try nd obtain the visa ASAP be it 189/190 nd start settling one's life there.

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Rupali M said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can Any one please give me idea, what is going on with 190 SS - for NSW and VIC?
> 
> Has any one got invite?
> If yes, please can you let me know how much points you had and when did you applied?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply


I have also applied for both these states nd got a mail from VIC for detailed CV...i applied on 20 Nov nd got a mail on 23 Nov...applied for NSW only on 26 Nov, too early for me to comment on this.

Kanwar


----------



## 1400ashi

hi guys,

applied for Victoria state on 25th Nov and received email from them to submit the commitment letter on 26th Nov. any idea guys if there were people who got rejected after submitting this letter? any particular format to be followed?


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> hi guys,
> 
> applied for Victoria state on 25th Nov and received email from them to submit the commitment letter on 26th Nov. any idea guys if there were people who got rejected after submitting this letter? any particular format to be followed?


Congratulations Ashi for getting the invite.


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ashi for getting the invite.


Hi Vikas,

it is not an invitation. They have requested another letter and they will decide whether to invite or not.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> it is not an invitation. They have requested another letter and they will decide whether to invite or not.


Ohh thought it was already confirmed. What about nsw you had applied for that as well right? No news from them i suppose. 

Best wishes Ashi Well you will get through that. 

Hope things turn up right for us as well. Dates not announed yet, though. Lets see what happens •.•.•.•.•.


----------



## 1400ashi

no its not yet confirmed. fingers crossed. yes applied for NSW long time back. no answer yet. 
checked the website they have not yet announced the dates. I pray that all of us get the invite soon.


vikaschandra said:


> Ohh thought it was already confirmed. What about nsw you had applied for that as well right? No news from them i suppose.
> 
> Best wishes Ashi Well you will get through that.
> 
> Hope things turn up right for us as well. Dates not announed yet, though. Lets see what happens •.•.•.•.•.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> no its not yet confirmed. fingers crossed. yes applied for NSW long time back. no answer yet.
> checked the website they have not yet announced the dates. I pray that all of us get the invite soon.


Hey Ashi is this the updated list are we missing anyone here?

Hello everyone any changes to your points/status till date no 70+pointers have joined. 


Waiting List for the upcoming rounds:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
18	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
43	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
45	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
46	sumanth1627	60	
47	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
53	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015	
54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## dreamsanj

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
18	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
19	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
43	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
45	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
46	sumanth1627	60	
47	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
53	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
54 manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
55	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
56 Dreamsanj 60 18 Nov 2015 ICT BA 261111

Updated the list with mine. It was showing wrongly


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 18	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 19	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 20	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 46	sumanth1627	60
> 47	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 51	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 54 manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 56 Dreamsanj 60 18 Nov 2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> Updated the list with mine. It was showing wrongly


Thank you dreamsanj.


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Thank you dreamsanj.


Here is the updated one:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015	
6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
17	kanwardeep	65	30-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
19	quintonrobin	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
20	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
22	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
23	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
27	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
28	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
31	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
33	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
34	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
36	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
37	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015	
38	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
39	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
40	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
41	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
42	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
43	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
44	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
45	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
46	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
49	sumanth1627	60 
50	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
51	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
52	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
53	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
54	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
55	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
57	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
58	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Here is the updated one:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	kanwardeep	65	30-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 19	quintonrobin	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 20	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 21	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 22	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 23	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 27	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 28	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 31	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 33	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 34	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 36	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 37	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 38	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 39	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 40	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 41	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 42	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 44	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 45	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 46	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 49	sumanth1627	60
> 50	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 53	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 54	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 55	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 57	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 58	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


You are the best :thumb: thanks ashi as always for your efforts.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ashi for getting the invite.


Well that was really quick buddy...but i've seen people waiting for invite even after applying in Sep

Congrats for the invite

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Well that was really quick buddy...but i've seen people waiting for invite even after applying in Sep
> 
> Congrats for the invite
> 
> Kanwar


Ashi confirmed that she has not got the invite yet just yo submit the committment letter and thereafter further steps. 

I wrongly assumed she got invited


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Ashi confirmed that she has not got the invite yet just yo submit the committment letter and thereafter further steps.
> 
> I wrongly assumed she got invited


Ok Ok...wht is a commitment letter

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Ok Ok...wht is a commitment letter
> 
> Kanwar


Upon request from the state one needs to provide a letter which states that upon arriving to Australia the person has to commit living and working in that particular state for two years with a view of long term settelment.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> hi guys,
> 
> applied for Victoria state on 25th Nov and received email from them to submit the commitment letter on 26th Nov. any idea guys if there were people who got rejected after submitting this letter? any particular format to be followed?


Hi Ashi,

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc

Check the doc on the link from VIC not sure if this would be helpful to you in anyway still have a look at it.


----------



## 2aussieR

1400ashi said:


> Here is the updated one:
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
> 1	thala1984	65	1-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 2	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 3	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 4	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 5	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015
> 6	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 7	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 8	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 9	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 10	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 11	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 12	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 13	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 14	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 15	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 16	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 17	kanwardeep	65	30-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 19	quintonrobin	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 20	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 21	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 22	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 23	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015
> 24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015
> 25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015
> 26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 27	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015
> 28	777k	60	18-Mar-2015
> 29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015
> 30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 31	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015
> 32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015
> 33	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015
> 34	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015
> 36	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015
> 37	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015
> 38	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015
> 39	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015
> 40	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015
> 41	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 42	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 43	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015
> 44	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015
> 45	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015
> 46	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 47	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 48	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 49	sumanth1627	60
> 50	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 51	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 52	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 53	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 54	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 55	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 56	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 57	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
> 58	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015
> 59	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
> 61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


My points got auto updated in skillselect to 65 on 30th November. I submitted my EOI in march. Hope to get invited in the next 2-3 months going by the current trends. It has been a long long wait!!! All the best for everyone.


----------



## vikaschandra

2aussieR said:


> My points got auto updated in skillselect to 65 on 30th November. I submitted my EOI in march. Hope to get invited in the next 2-3 months going by the current trends. It has been a long long wait!!! All the best for everyone.



Here is the updated one:

S.No UserID Points DOE Category
1 thala1984 65 1-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
2 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
3 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
4 Shijuy 65 8-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
5 SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
6 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
7 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
8 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
9 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
12 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
14 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
15 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
16 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
17 kanwardeep 65 30-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
18 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
19 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
20 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
21 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
22 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
23 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
24 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
25 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
26 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
27 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
28 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
29 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
30 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
31 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
32 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
33 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
34 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
35 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
36 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
37 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
38 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
39 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
40 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
41 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
42 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
43 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
44 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
45 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
46 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
47 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
48 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
49 sumanth1627 60
50 LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
51 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
52 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
53 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
54 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
55 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
56 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
57 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
58 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
59 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
60 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
61 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111

Updated list


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Here is the updated one:
> 
> S.No UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 thala1984 65 1-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 2 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 3 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 4 Shijuy 65 8-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 5 SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 6 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 7 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 9 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 12 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 15 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17 kanwardeep 65 30-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 20 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 21 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 22 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
> 23 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 24 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 25 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 26 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 27 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 28 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 29 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 30 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 31 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 32 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 33 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 34 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 35 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 36 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 37 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 38 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 39 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 40 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 41 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 42 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 43 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 44 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 45 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 46 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 47 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 48 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 49 sumanth1627 60
> 50 LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 51 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 52 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 54 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 55 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 56 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 57 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 58 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 59 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 60 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 61 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> Updated list


My DOE mentioned on Sl. No. 17 is 16 Nov 15 , pls update

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Whts wrong with Immi Dept ....lazy bones, they are not updating the next invite round. I assume now the Next round will be 7th Dec

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ashi,
> 
> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc
> 
> Check the doc on the link from VIC not sure if this would be helpful to you in anyway still have a look at it.


Hi Ashi , 

VIC seems pretty quick in atleast their response time...they'd asked me for a detailed CV nd i sent one yesterday nd today they have responded to it that they've received the docs nd would reply back somewhere in 12 weeks for the sponsorship which is actually their TAT...lets see when do they send the sponsorship

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> My DOE mentioned on Sl. No. 17 is 16 Nov 15 , pls update
> 
> Kanwar


I guess by mistake we had two entries for you one under 2612 Sl.No 17 and another with 2611 Sl.No. 22 human error

I have removed the numbet 17 entry and now you are on 21. Guys you can make changes to the list if you find discrepancy with your details. 

Here is the updated one:

S.No UserID Points DOE Category
1 thala1984 65 1-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
2 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
3 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
4 Shijuy 65 8-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
5 SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
6 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
7 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
8 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
9 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
12 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
14 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
15 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
16 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
17 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
18 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
19 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
20 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
21 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
22 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
23 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
24 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
25 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
26 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
27 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
28 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
29 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
30 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
31 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
32 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
33 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
34 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
35 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
36 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
37 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
38 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
39 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
40 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
41 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
42 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
43 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
44 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
45 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
46 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
47 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
48 sumanth1627 60
49 LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
50 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
51 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
52 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
53 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
54 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
55 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
56 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
57 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
58 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
59 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
60 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Hi All,

I have got skill assessment positive (261111 ICT BA) and scored the required points in my PTE-A exam. Now I need to plan for EOI. However, I have a few doubts around EOI (189 or 190 visa). Can anyone of you guide me or direct me to a relevant thread in this forum?


----------



## andreyx108b

lavneetsingh said:


> Hi All, I have got skill assessment positive (261111 ICT BA) and scored the required points in my PTE-A exam. Now I need to plan for EOI. However, I have a few doubts around EOI (189 or 190 visa). Can anyone of you guide me or direct me to a relevant thread in this forum?


How many point you got?


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ashi,
> 
> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc
> 
> Check the doc on the link from VIC not sure if this would be helpful to you in anyway still have a look at it.


I have already submitted this document and signed it. I have to now submit a written statement, didn't get time to prepare it, most probably will submit by this weekend.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

andreyx108b said:


> How many point you got?


Hi,

I have 70 points now (Age - 30, Edu - 15, Exp - 5, PTE - 20).
I have my occupation i.e. ICT Business Analyst (261111) in SOL.

Regards,
Lavneet


----------



## 1400ashi

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Ashi ,
> 
> VIC seems pretty quick in atleast their response time...they'd asked me for a detailed CV nd i sent one yesterday nd today they have responded to it that they've received the docs nd would reply back somewhere in 12 weeks for the sponsorship which is actually their TAT...lets see when do they send the sponsorship
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar,

Victoria is indeed quicker as compare to other states. I will be submitting the letter by this weekend and hoping to get an invite soon. 

wish you too all the best.


----------



## Cgarik

i am unable to pay for visa

system is not available - error message.


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> i am unable to pay for visa
> 
> system is not available - error message.



They are under planned outage. Check below link for details. 

System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## riteshbv

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ashi,
> 
> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc
> 
> Check the doc on the link from VIC not sure if this would be helpful to you in anyway still have a look at it.


Hi Vikas,
Does Vic ask for commitment letter for all the candidates. i have submitted EOI earlier this week, but i haven't received any request for the same.


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshbv said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Does Vic ask for commitment letter for all the candidates. i have submitted EOI earlier this week, but i haven't received any request for the same.



Hi ritesh give some time they will eventually contact you for the same. Committment to the state is the requirement.


----------



## vikaschandra

Unpredictable DIBP.... Is their a possibility that they might conduct only 1 round this month? 7th Dec???
Well I do not even feel like assuming/predicting things cause all goes in vain. 

Best wishes everyone hope to end the year on a happy note.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Unpredictable DIBP.... Is their a possibility that they might conduct only 1 round this month? 7th Dec??? Well I do not even feel like assuming/predicting things cause all goes in vain. Best wishes everyone hope to end the year on a happy note.


No. It should be tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> No. It should be tomorrow hopefully.


Thanks Andrey for putting in hope let us wait and see.


----------



## malbuquerque306

For you guys ICT BA and SA who submitted application for Victoria 190 nomination: 

I've submitted an application through Vic's website but I don't see it in any history section or file number/id. Is that ok, guys? Do I just wait within 2 weeks to be contacted by them by email?

Thanks!


----------



## quintonrobin

Hi Ashi,

Saw your signature - Can VETASSESS body assess for ICT SA ? Pls confirm, did you get from ACS or VETASSESS

Thanks.


----------



## quintonrobin

andreyx108b said:


> No. It should be tomorrow hopefully.


Based on the last year trend & Pattern : My guess is they will do 2 rounds : one on 4th Dec, and other before Christmas break : 18-Dec. Let's C.

I am also expecting their website to be updated only by 4-Dec for the last round.


----------



## smashinarun

Hey guys can u please update my points in the list. 
Points - 65
DOE - 18th of September 2015
Skill Business Analyst (BA)


----------



## eduardofed

Results from 23 Nov are now published!
December rounds are in Dec 4 and Dec 18 !!


----------



## rohitjaggi

SkillSelect 6 November 2015 Round Results

lol when you open the link, it will re direct you to Nov 6th Result.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Mind You, I am clicking on Nov 23rd result


----------



## eduardofed

just change the 6 in the URL to 23


----------



## rahulnair

Official results along with next round dates are out...


----------



## rohitjaggi

SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results


----------



## rohitjaggi

Anyone with direct grant this time ? invited on 23rd November


----------



## kanwar deep

*December Invite*

Good news is Immi dept announced the invite round i.e 4th nd 18 dec but the bad news is number of invites to be issued this month is only 700 & 700

They have reduced the number of invites...this is not good at all....for 489 it is only 5

This will increase the backlog with the department nd our waiting time increases

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Cutoff results for 6 Nov Invite

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65 20 August 2015 4.45 pm


----------



## Philipchua

kanwar deep said:


> Cutoff results for 6 Nov Invite
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65 20 August 2015 4.45 pm


What does this mean? Those that has applied before 20 Aug for 60 pointers have been cleared?


----------



## kanwar deep

Philipchua said:


> What does this mean? Those that has applied before 20 Aug for 60 pointers have been cleared?


No Philip as per the Immi website they are clearing 65 pointers as of now .
During 6 Nov invite they have sent invites to people who have applied till 20 Aug nd now we can assume that during 20 Nov invite they must have clared all the August EOI's.

Best of luck to people with EOI lodged in September, now its their turn:fingerscrossed:


----------



## smsingh13

kanwar deep said:


> Good news is Immi dept announced the invite round i.e 4th nd 18 dec but the bad news is number of invites to be issued this month is only 700 & 700
> 
> They have reduced the number of invites...this is not good at all....for 489 it is only 5
> 
> This will increase the backlog with the department nd our waiting time increases
> 
> Kanwar


This may be because of Xmas holidays.


----------



## kanwar deep

smsingh13 said:


> This may be because of Xmas holidays.


Even assumed the same but since this system is electronic based so i was not hoping the number of invites going down


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Even assumed the same but since this system is electronic based so i was not hoping the number of invites going down


The Last years stats are also somewhat like this
Nov-14 - 2800 Invites
Dec-14- 1983 Invites

So it could be because of Xmas holidays

Kanwar


----------



## smsingh13

kanwar deep said:


> Even assumed the same but since this system is electronic based so i was not hoping the number of invites going down


While it is heavily automated, there is definitely a huge ripple effect on allocation of CO, manual documents verification, administration and monitoring of the whole process, leading to manpower, which will be mostly on leave starting mid-December because of XMas and summers in Australia.


----------



## kanwar deep

smsingh13 said:


> While it is heavily automated, there is definitely a huge ripple effect on allocation of CO, manual documents verification, administration and monitoring of the whole process, leading to manpower, which will be mostly on leave starting mid-December because of XMas and summers in Australia.



True , there will be a dip in Manpower till Jan 1st week...they'll only start working during 2nd week


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI in subsclass 189 on 2nd Dec (70 points). When can I expect my invite?

How long does it take for people with 70 points to get their invite?


----------



## mgkarthick

in another 6 hours 59 minutes... Lavneet...

Regards, Karthick



lavneetsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in subsclass 189 on 2nd Dec (70 points). When can I expect my invite?
> 
> How long does it take for people with 70 points to get their invite?


----------



## rohitjaggi

Get your documents ready

you will be invited tomorrow.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Thanks Karthick and Rohit


----------



## mr.sachdeva

rohitjaggi said:


> Get your documents ready
> 
> you will be invited tomorrow.


Hi Rohit,

I see from your signature that you have submitted your application on the same day you got your invite.
I wanted to check with you whether I can submit visa application without PCC and medicals? Other documents shouldn't be a problem since I submitted at the time of ACS assessment.


----------



## rohitjaggi

lavneetsingh said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I see from your signature that you have submitted your application on the same day you got your invite.
> I wanted to check with you whether I can submit visa application without PCC and medicals? Other documents shouldn't be a problem since I submitted at the time of ACS assessment.


I prefer uploading all at one time so that you are eligible for a direct grant if everything is in place.

However, you can wait for the case officer to be assigned and let him request the documents.

You can also upload documents later after you lodged your application.


----------



## 1400ashi

riteshbv said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Does Vic ask for commitment letter for all the candidates. i have submitted EOI earlier this week, but i haven't received any request for the same.


I also submitted Victoria application on 25.11.2015 and received reply the very next day to submit the commitment letter


----------



## 1400ashi

quintonrobin said:


> Hi Ashi,
> 
> Saw your signature - Can VETASSESS body assess for ICT SA ? Pls confirm, did you get from ACS or VETASSESS
> 
> Thanks.


I had non ICT Qualification. ACS assesses my ICT experience and to get poins for qualification, I submitted my documents of graduation to VETASSESS for points test advice.


----------



## quintonrobin

Is it mandatory to have VETASSESS done for your non- ICT qualification... Pls someone confirm?...All I have done is applied for ACS to assess my experience point..is this mandatory?


----------



## quintonrobin

Friends - To let all know, I just received my 190 NSW invitation ( an hr back ) for ICT BA 261111, ...pondering should I accept or wait for 189...Andrey was correct , applied 4 Nov..4 weeks waiting period .


----------



## Philipchua

quintonrobin said:


> Friends - To let all know, I just received my 190 NSW invitation ( an hr back ) for ICT BA 261111, ...pondering should I accept or wait for 189...Andrey was correct , applied 4 Nov..4 weeks waiting period .


thats superb news, have you had 65 points or 60 my friend?


----------



## quintonrobin

Sorry missed to quote that : 65 + 5 ( NSW) ..4TH NOV, PTE - SUPERIOR, ICT BA , Exp - 5 points..


----------



## vikaschandra

Here is the updated one:

S.No UserID Points DOE Category
1 lavneetsingh 70 2-Dec-2015 xxxx
2 thala1984 65 1-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
3 vikaschandra 65 3-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
4 rameezsh1 65 4-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
5 Shijuy 65 8-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
6 SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
7 mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
8 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
9 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
10 smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
11 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
13 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
14 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
15 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
16 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
17 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
18 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
19 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
20 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
21 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
22 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
23 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
24 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
25 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
26 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
27 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
28 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
29 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
30 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
31 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
32 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
33 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
34 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
35 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
36 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
37 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
38 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
39 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
40 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
41 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
42 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
43 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
44 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
45 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
46 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
47 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
48 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
49 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
50 sumanth1627 60
51 LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
52 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
53 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
54 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
55 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
56 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
57 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
58 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
59 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
60 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
61 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
62 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> No. It should be tomorrow hopefully.


Andrey thanks indeed the round has been scheduled for today.


----------



## quintonrobin

ANDREY & VIKAS - A quick one:

Is it mandatory to do VETASSESS for my non-ICT qualification? is it Mandatory?

All I have applied is for ACS to get my experience validated - is it required?


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> ANDREY & VIKAS - A quick one:
> 
> Is it mandatory to do VETASSESS for my non-ICT qualification? is it Mandatory?
> 
> All I have applied is for ACS to get my experience validated - is it required?


Hi Robin is your qualification from overseas or from Australia? 

As part of skilled migration it is requirement for education to be assesed. But i have seen many mixed response here on the forum. Refer to the thread below though it is from 2014 but it would give you some insight. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/436713-non-ict-degree.html


----------



## quintonrobin

From overseas, I have a Bachelor in engineering & Masters in Business Administration,......but didn't get assessed from VETASSESS...


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Vikas 

I am excited for you buddy, last time you missed it by Whisker. You will be the first one to get this time.

prayers on. fingers crossed


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Vikas
> 
> I am excited for you buddy, last time you missed it by Whisker. You will be the first one to get this time.
> 
> prayers on. fingers crossed


 Thanks dear for you wishes. Looking forward for the invite. Best wishes to everyone waiting for the invite. May the queue gets cleared up to min 20 days in order to make way for the people waiting since Feb to get their chance of coming up th queue to get invited.


----------



## mgkarthick

No invite... I am out of race... Sep 19th EOI... 65... but turning 33 on Dec 14th (before next round of invitation)... Take care guys... All the best for others...



vikaschandra said:


> Thanks dear for you wishes. Looking forward for the invite. Best wishes to everyone waiting for the invite. May the queue gets cleared up to min 20 days in order to make way for the people waiting since Feb to get their chance of coming up th queue to get invited.


----------



## nivas

Posting on behalf of my friend

He just got the invite...He was having 70 points...

All the best for other waiting


----------



## SPS123

Same for me, no invite, EOI submitted 14th Sept with 65 (189) and 70 (190 VIC)


----------



## rameezsh1

Got the invite guys!!!
Thanks for your support throughout. Will keep updating my status.Congrats Vikaschandra and thala.
Cheers.


----------



## dreamsanj

Oh it looks like contrary to everyone's hopes the date just crawled 10 days.. well feel sorry for my friend who will loose 5 pts for his age on dec 14th. for the first time some one would loose out on his birthday. I also celebrate the birthday on same day. Hope to get invites before predicted date of Oct 2016. or else I will also loose the age pts and fall in 55 bucket.


----------



## eduardofed

True, it's a shame.. I am on the same path, turning 33 on Feb 9 and losing points. We know that the cut off was between Sep 4 and Sep 14, but that's a huge gap, it would be useful for Shijuy (Sep 8) to tell us what happened.




dreamsanj said:


> Oh it looks like contrary to everyone's hopes the date just crawled 10 days.. well feel sorry for my friend who will loose 5 pts for his age on dec 14th. for the first time some one would loose out on his birthday. I also celebrate the birthday on same day. Hope to get invites before predicted date of Oct 2016. or else I will also loose the age pts and fall in 55 bucket.


----------



## andreyx108b

rameezsh1 said:


> Got the invite guys!!!
> Thanks for your support throughout. Will keep updating my status.Congrats Vikaschandra and thala.
> Cheers.


Congrats mate! 

Please if you have a min update your status))


----------



## andreyx108b

eduardofed said:


> True, it's a shame.. I am on the same path, turning 33 on Feb 9 and losing points. We know that the cut off was between Sep 4 and Sep 14, but that's a huge gap, it would be useful for Shijuy (Sep 8) to tell us what happened.


I would have been able to tell... as mine was originally submitted on the 9th (ICT BA 65)... but i got invited by NSW and waiting for a grant now...  almost 50 days past.

What is your DOE?


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys!!!

The wait is over...Just got my invite an hour back...best of luck for all the others...


----------



## rahul1987

Hello All
I have few question regarding state sponsorship. It will be great if any of the experts can answer the below question.

1) In case, I don't a job in the selected state, how difficult is it to change the state, at the time when I am already there in Australia and what is the procedure for the same. 
2) Let's assume that I get state sponsorship i.e. under 190, will my application still persist under 189? Basically, I don't want to confine myself to a particular state(as this will narrow down my job opportunities) so was intending to know that would my application still be queued up under 189 as well? So that I can switch to 189, if the situation allows.
3) Also, has anyone received an invitation of state sponsorship from Victoria under 261112 (ICT business system analysts)?


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul1987 said:


> Hello All
> I have few question regarding state sponsorship. It will be great if any of the experts can answer the below question.
> 
> 1) In case, I don't a job in the selected state, how difficult is it to change the state, at the time when I am already there in Australia and what is the procedure for the same.
> 2) Let's assume that I get state sponsorship i.e. under 190, will my application still persist under 189? Basically, I don't want to confine myself to a particular state(as this will narrow down my job opportunities) so was intending to know that would my application still be queued up under 189 as well? So that I can switch to 189, if the situation allows.
> 3) Also, has anyone received an invitation of state sponsorship from Victoria under 261112 (ICT business system analysts)?


Hi Rahul,

1) After getting visa under state nomination you have to live and work in that particular state as part of committment of 2 years. During the course you have to try you best to find the job. In case their has been no success or you are not able to find job their and rather find opening in other states you can make request to the state immi dept about granting you permission to move out of the state. 

2) you should have 190 and 189 on different eoi's if that is the case even after you get your 190 your 189 would still remain active. But if you have selected 189 and 190 both under same eoi and you get state nomination, acceped and processed the 189 will be suspended. 

3) few of our friends here have received from Vic and nsw as well. 1400ashi has received for 261112 from vic


----------



## eduardofed

Thanks Shijuy, and congrats!




Shiju_y said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> The wait is over...Just got my invite an hour back...best of luck for all the others...


----------



## thala1984

Hi All,
Got my Invite. Congrats for others who got it... ALl the best for others who are waiting.

REgards,
Vino.


----------



## quintonrobin

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Robin is your qualification from overseas or from Australia?
> 
> As part of skilled migration it is requirement for education to be assesed. But i have seen many mixed response here on the forum. Refer to the thread below though it is from 2014 but it would give you some insight.
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/436713-non-ict-degree.html


Thanks, Vikas! Congrats - Assume you must have got your invite by now.

for 190 invitation, I just received the mail and there wasn't any update in the correspondence TAB in SKILLSELECT - is that case?

Also - What next? You get the NSW nomination - Do i have to click the link, pay the fee, upload the required docs?

Once nominated, then Visa lodging starts - where we will get 60 days to upload other documents & fees? - This period is when I need to complete my Medicals, PCC etc..

Pls aid?


----------



## quintonrobin

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Please if you have a min update your status))


Andrey - I asked this query with Vikas , but since you have applied for 190 Visa , thought it would be apt... Should i do VETASSESS completed for my NON-ICT degree - B.E (MECHANICAL) & M.B.A?

Is this doc required to apply for Nomination or only after NSW accepts my nomination?

Any idea - how long VETASSESS takes to give out the certificate?


----------



## andreyx108b

quintonrobin said:


> Andrey - I asked this query with Vikas , but since you have applied for 190 Visa , thought it would be apt... Should i do VETASSESS completed for my NON-ICT degree - B.E (MECHANICAL) & M.B.A?
> 
> Is this doc required to apply for Nomination or only after NSW accepts my nomination?
> 
> Any idea - how long VETASSESS takes to give out the certificate?


As far as i know you should. 

With ACS - you need to through RPL. 

+ Vetassess will assess you degree.


----------



## kari1608

*Waiting for Invitation*

I submitted by EOI with 65 points for ICT BA and havent got my EOI invitation and looks like it will still take 1-2 months. My ACS expires on 28th Jan , and i dont get invite before that what can be done? Any suggestions?

Can that same EOI be valid with Expired ACS?

Please let me know any suggestions


----------



## humee

hi ,,
I need to ask one question. If you guys please clarify.

Is there any possibility for IT professional to get 190 visa on 55 points. As i knew 5 point will be sponsoring by state. Please also mention the IELTS criteria for 190 visa as i just have 6 each.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

humee said:


> hi ,, I need to ask one question. If you guys please clarify. Is there any possibility for IT professional to get 190 visa on 55 points. As i knew 5 point will be sponsoring by state. Please also mention the IELTS criteria for 190 visa as i just have 6 each. Thanking you in advance


You can try NSW. However, you may wait for a long time and even never be invited. On a positive side you still have a chance.


----------



## kari1608

andreyx108b said:


> You can try NSW. However, you may wait for a long time and even never be invited. On a positive side you still have a chance.



But do you get invited with Expired EOI?

Can i get a new skill assessment and update my EOI?


----------



## andreyx108b

kari1608 said:


> But do you get invited with Expired EOI? Can i get a new skill assessment and update my EOI?


No you can't.

If you acs expired then you do need to renew it.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi All 

I have applied for 190 nomination to tasmania , The immigtaion team from state suggested me the following option , seniors can guide me the aboiut this option. what is the catch here , She mentioned about 489 visa. 

You may be interested in the sole-trader opportunity if you are planning to run a business in Tasmania





Offshore applicants who plan to be a sole-trader or run a small business in Tasmania: 

o Applicants need to strongly demonstrate their past business experience, management expertise and genuine intention to operate a business in Tasmania. 

o Nominated occupation on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List. The Tasmanian State Migration Plan does not apply to this group. 

o Applicants may be requested to provide a business plan compiled by the applicant (as opposed to a business consultant). 

o A visit to Tasmania for market research is highly recommended prior to applying for the nomination. When visiting, potential applicants should contact Business and Skilled Migration team within the Department of State Growth to arrange an interview.

can anyone suggest ?

thnks


----------



## SPS123

Latest list post Dec 4 round, please correct if I have missed some entries

S.No UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
3	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
5	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
6	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
7	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
9	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
11	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
12	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
14	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
15	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
16	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
17	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
18	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
45	sumanth1627 60
46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## kanwar deep

*VIC Invite*

Vikas,

Any clue about how quick are VIC guys in sending invite...they's asked for an updated CV which i uploaded on 1st Dec..should i expect invite in Jan

Kanwar


----------



## mgkarthick

hi SPS,

remove me from the list. I am out of race... due to my BD coming on Dec 14 before next round. All the best for all.

Regards, Karthick



SPS123 said:


> Latest list post Dec 4 round, please correct if I have missed some entries
> 
> S.No UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 3	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 6	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 7	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 9	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 11	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 12	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 15	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
> 19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627 60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## ram040479

Hello All 

New member, but not new to immigration Australia. My details to be added please

189 - 65 points with DOE of 11 Nov 2015
190 - 70 points with DOE of 8 Nov 2015
VIC ACK received on 18 Nov 2015
Age - 36
IELTS - L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0
ACS - 5 years overseas & 1 year AU experience
ICT BA - 2611111
Bachelors in Computer Science


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello everyone sorry for delayed response i received my invite yesterday. Thank you everyone for sticking around with me all this time. 
I feel very sorry for mgkarthick. Please do not loose hope if their are possibilities for you to increase points maybe PTE or IELTS trying taking it again. Hope to see you back in the race up and running. 
All others you shall have your share of joy receiving th invite in coming months. 

I shall be around the forum. Buzz if you need me and I shall be available for assistance at my level. Thank you once again.


----------



## sumitrb

congrats 



vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone sorry for delayed response i received my invite yesterday. Thank you everyone for sticking around with me all this time.
> I feel very sorry for mgkarthick. Please do not loose hope if their are possibilities for you to increase points maybe PTE or IELTS trying taking it again. Hope to see you back in the race up and running.
> All others you shall have your share of joy receiving th invite in coming months.
> 
> I shall be around the forum. Buzz if you need me and I shall be available for assistance at my level. Thank you once again.


----------



## ravirutul

Hello fellow forum members,

Myself is Ravi. First of all, congratulations to all those who received an invite today. Hope you all get your PR without much hassle.

I am new to this forum and I would like to be added to the group. My details are as follows:

Visa 189
ICT BA 261111 with 65 points
2.5 years of overall experience (Hence 0 points for experience)
PTE (Overall 90= R90, W90, L90, S80) (Hence 20 points for English proficiency)
Age 30 Years (30 Points)
Education (MS in Information systems from USA, Hence 15 points)
ACS applied = 04/11/2015
ACS +ve = 12/11/2015
EOI submitted (DOE) = 12/11/2015

Cheers
Ravi


----------



## mgkarthick

Thanks Vikas for your words.



vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone sorry for delayed response i received my invite yesterday. Thank you everyone for sticking around with me all this time.
> I feel very sorry for mgkarthick. Please do not loose hope if their are possibilities for you to increase points maybe PTE or IELTS trying taking it again. Hope to see you back in the race up and running.
> All others you shall have your share of joy receiving th invite in coming months.
> 
> I shall be around the forum. Buzz if you need me and I shall be available for assistance at my level. Thank you once again.


----------



## rameezsh1

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Please if you have a min update your status))


Hi Mate,

I am unable to update my status on myimmitracker. Could you please update it for me?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi Mate, I am unable to update my status on myimmitracker. Could you please update it for me? Cheers


Yep will do,

I guess you cant find where to update it? I will need to make it clearer for users 

Its actually in my profile menu item >>> then scrolling down to the bottom

I have updated it now

Thanks


----------



## karanvir3

congrats Vikas , please b in touch .


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Hi all,

Got invited on 4th Dec. Thank you all for tremendous contribution to this forum.
Congrats to those who have got their invites and all the best for other who are still waiting.

Karthick, I hope you are able to submit EOI with additional points by any way possible. All the best mate.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

kanwar deep said:


> Vikas,
> 
> Any clue about how quick are VIC guys in sending invite...they's asked for an updated CV which i uploaded on 1st Dec..should i expect invite in Jan
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar,

As far as I know, not more than 3 weeks, you will get reply.


regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## ram040479

*Details to be Updated*

Hello 

Could somebody help me add my details to the tracker.


----------



## ram040479

ram040479 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could somebody help me add my details to the tracker.


Sorry people. Was able to add my details via the myimmitracker.com. Can admin confirm that my details are part of the tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

ram040479 said:


> Sorry people. Was able to add my details via the myimmitracker.com. Can admin confirm that my details are part of the tracker.


Yes, they have been added, in SC189 EOI Tracker. thank you!


----------



## rahul1987

Hi All

Has anyone calculated the Visa date of effect for this cycle.


----------



## eff

If you mean Dec 4, the cut off was somewhere between Sep 8 and Sep 14.
Regards!




rahul1987 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone calculated the Visa date of effect for this cycle.


----------



## eff

SPS123 said:


> Latest list post Dec 4 round, please correct if I have missed some entries
> 
> S.No UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	mgkarthick 65 19-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 3	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 6	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 7	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 9	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 11	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 12	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 15	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
> 19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627 60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111




Hi SPS, it seems that smashinarun is in the wrong place...


----------



## kanwar deep

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got invited on 4th Dec. Thank you all for tremendous contribution to this forum.
> Congrats to those who have got their invites and all the best for other who are still waiting.
> 
> Karthick, I hope you are able to submit EOI with additional points by any way possible. All the best mate.


Congrats for the Invite....All the evry best


----------



## malbuquerque306

I'm the number 52 on the list, so I'm loosing hopes to be invited for 189 by Aug/16 (when I loose 10 points due age factor). 
Let's see if I get anything from 190 route. 
All the best guys.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Vikas,
> 
> Any clue about how quick are VIC guys in sending invite...they's asked for an updated CV which i uploaded on 1st Dec..should i expect invite in Jan
> 
> Kanwar


Hi kanwar sorry for delayed response, hopefully you should receive reply from VIC within few weeks lets say before Holidays start. Hope you get positive response at the earliest.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

kanwar deep said:


> Congrats for the Invite....All the evry best


Thanks kanwar


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone sorry for delayed response i received my invite yesterday. Thank you everyone for sticking around with me all this time.
> I feel very sorry for mgkarthick. Please do not loose hope if their are possibilities for you to increase points maybe PTE or IELTS trying taking it again. Hope to see you back in the race up and running.
> All others you shall have your share of joy receiving th invite in coming months.
> 
> I shall be around the forum. Buzz if you need me and I shall be available for assistance at my level. Thank you once again.



vikas - congrats bro ... can you help me and check this.

i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system. and also at the stage of attachments there is link on aussi exp recommended not sure why its there, as i never claimed

Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> vikas - congrats bro ... can you help me and check this.
> 
> i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system. and also at the stage of attachments there is link on aussi exp recommended not sure why its there, as i never claimed
> 
> Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


Hi Cgarik first of all thanks. Well dear i have not yet started to fill in the application yet have been caught up in something urgent and I am travelling. It would take few more days for me to settle things down before I am free to start my application process. 

Were you able to submit the visa application? What does the current status say? "Received" "Required"......


----------



## quintonrobin

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know you should.
> 
> With ACS - you need to through RPL.
> 
> + Vetassess will assess you degree.


******************************************
Andrey - I have got my invite for 190, planning to accept it - would I need VETASSESS TEST POINTS done ready (or) can i go ahead & accept the invite , do it later when it is asked for? Pls advise.

Also - Andrey - sorry for troubling you - My medicals, PCC , including my family members details etc... will be done only after NSW accepts my nomination & asks me to apply visa - isn't it ?


----------



## andreyx108b

quintonrobin said:


> ******************************************
> Andrey - I have got my invite for 190, planning to accept it - would I need VETASSESS TEST POINTS done ready (or) can i go ahead & accept the invite , do it later when it is asked for? Pls advise.
> 
> Also - Andrey - sorry for troubling you - My medicals, PCC , including my family members details etc... will be done only after NSW accepts my nomination & asks me to apply visa - isn't it ?



Hey mate,

1. I cant advise on Vetassess - I've no idea. You can refer to here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-vetassess-assessment-points-test-advice.html

It explains that it may be requests. However, i would suggest to ask someone who had experience with Vetassess - I never did.

2. Meds and PCC - I would suggest start doing them now, you will be most likely approved within 2-6 weeks, and then you can aim for a direct grant. You can generate hapID. 

You can do this via My Health Declarations through ImmiAccount. My health declarations

Just remember that the date of your medicals or PCCs will determine your initial entry date (one year from whichever is done earliest) so depending on the timing, you may need to go relatively quickly after your visa grant for at least a validation trip. All visa holders will have to go in order for their visas to be activated.


----------



## quintonrobin

andreyx108b said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 1. I cant advise on Vetassess - I've no idea. You can refer to here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-vetassess-assessment-points-test-advice.html
> 
> It explains that it may be requests. However, i would suggest to ask someone who had experience with Vetassess - I never did.
> 
> 2. Meds and PCC - I would suggest start doing them now, you will be most likely approved within 2-6 weeks, and then you can aim for a direct grant. You can generate hapID.
> 
> You can do this via My Health Declarations through ImmiAccount. My health declarations
> 
> Just remember that the date of your medicals or PCCs will determine your initial entry date (one year from whichever is done earliest) so depending on the timing, you may need to go relatively quickly after your visa grant for at least a validation trip. All visa holders will have to go in order for their visas to be activated.


****************

Thanks Buddy!

Yes, You are correct. Website says it will more of a request than a mandate.

Is your qualification Non-ICT & Do you also went through RPL ? Trying to find some case in point 

I heard from one of my friends that PCC, Medicals should be done only after the date of Nomination is accepted by NSW ( Which is after Paying AUD 330 & accepting the invite , uploading the docs) - is that correct? As CO will see if these were after nomination approval date it seems?

I am already in NSW...that shouldn't be an issue


----------



## andreyx108b

quintonrobin said:


> ****************
> 
> Thanks Buddy!
> 
> Yes, You are correct. Website says it will more of a request than a mandate.
> 
> Is your qualification Non-ICT & Do you also went through RPL ? Trying to find some case in point
> 
> I heard from one of my friends that PCC, Medicals should be done only after the date of Nomination is accepted by NSW ( Which is after Paying AUD 330 & accepting the invite , uploading the docs) - is that correct? As CO will see if these were after nomination approval date it seems?
> 
> I am already in NSW...that shouldn't be an issue


I have recently completed a Masters degree in ICT so I did not go through RPL. 

Well, I've never seen NSW rejecting anyone, so, by the time you get an approval you will have all docs ready. 

I've completed my Meds and PCC about 2 month prior to submitting a visa application, and about a month before submitting for NSW approval. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jeevmis

Hello Friends, 

Finally yesterday I got 7 band in each sections of IELTS. It was a long run from last 1 year to get this score. I am in Australia from more than 1 and half years. To get this I attempted 4 IELTS and 2 PTE. Nonetheless a sweet lifetime story to remember and cherish. 

Now, I have updated my NSW EOI 190 - (ICT BA - 261111) with 65+5 points with following points :
IELTS - L - 7.5, W - 7, S - 7, R - 8
Bachelors (IT) - 15
Age (< 30) - 30
Experience (5 each in offshore and onshore) - 10

And I have submitted 189 with 65 points. 

Could you please suggest when do I expect invitation from NSW for ICT BA - 261111 with 7o points ? And should I go for anyother state nomination such as VIC or SA meantime. 

The problem is that my current Visa is going to expire in start of Feb, 2016 and now I want to complete this race as soon as possible. 

Thanks,


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi kanwar sorry for delayed response, hopefully you should receive reply from VIC within few weeks lets say before Holidays start. Hope you get positive response at the earliest.



Thanks Vikas , thanks for the info...i'm also hoping same , that means i must keep everything ready ...i mean the visa fees nd all tht stuff

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi Kanwar,
> 
> As far as I know, not more than 3 weeks, you will get reply.
> 
> 
> regards,
> Lakshmi


Thanks Lakshmi ,

I'm also hoping the same..Good luck


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi kanwar sorry for delayed response, hopefully you should receive reply from VIC within few weeks lets say before Holidays start. Hope you get positive response at the earliest.


Hey Vikas ,

I did'nt congratulate you for the invite buddy...all the very best ,hopefully you should be getting your Visa as soon as the holidays finish

Kanwar


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Cgarik first of all thanks. Well dear i have not yet started to fill in the application yet have been caught up in something urgent and I am travelling. It would take few more days for me to settle things down before I am free to start my application process.
> 
> Were you able to submit the visa application? What does the current status say? "Received" "Required"......



sure....its in received... seems like thats a system glitch some body else got same issue... just watch out while filling may be take screen prints for records


----------



## vikaschandra

Jeevmis said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally yesterday I got 7 band in each sections of IELTS. It was a long run from last 1 year to get this score. I am in Australia from more than 1 and half years. To get this I attempted 4 IELTS and 2 PTE. Nonetheless a sweet lifetime story to remember and cherish.
> 
> Now, I have updated my NSW EOI 190 - (ICT BA - 261111) with 65+5 points with following points :
> IELTS - L - 7.5, W - 7, S - 7, R - 8
> Bachelors (IT) - 15
> Age (< 30) - 30
> Experience (5 each in offshore and onshore) - 10
> 
> And I have submitted 189 with 65 points.
> 
> Could you please suggest when do I expect invitation from NSW for ICT BA - 261111 with 7o points ? And should I go for anyother state nomination such as VIC or SA meantime.
> 
> The problem is that my current Visa is going to expire in start of Feb, 2016 and now I want to complete this race as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi jeev NSW has been sending invites hence you can expect to get it soon. Meanwhile apply on a seperate eoi for Vic as well. SA has special conditions for invites i.e. 80 points or job offer etc so hey might not qualify tour application. 
For 189 if your Doe is december 5 with 65 points it is difficult to expect invite during feb. the cutoff still lies somewhere between Sept 8 and sept 14.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas ,
> 
> I did'nt congratulate you for the invite buddy...all the very best ,hopefully you should be getting your Visa as soon as the holidays finish
> 
> Kanwar


Thank you for your wishes kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> sure....its in received... seems like thats a system glitch some body else got same issue... just watch out while filling may be take screen prints for records


Thanks for advising cgarik will keep an eye on it while filing hope not to encounter similar situation. 

If your status is received wait for further proceedings. Things will go well and hopefully you shall be assigned with a CO Soon


----------



## kanwar deep

*Got NSW Invite*

Hi all ,

Wanted to update that i got NSW invite on 3rd but somehow missed cheking the mail nd saw it today morning only . I lodged NSW 190 on 26th nd got invite on 3rd...just 6 days, that was really quick.

But i will not leave this forum since i'm waiting for VIC invite though i will be paying $300 on monday nd will wait for VIC invite max till 15 Jan if it does'nt come i'll go ahead with NSW only.

Thanks all for the informations you guys have been sharing

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Wanted to update that i got NSW invite on 3rd but somehow missed cheking the mail nd saw it today morning only . I lodged NSW 190 on 26th nd got invite on 3rd...just 6 days, that was really quick.
> 
> But i will not leave this forum since i'm waiting for VIC invite though i will be paying $300 on monday nd will wait for VIC invite max till 15 Jan if it does'nt come i'll go ahead with NSW only.
> 
> Thanks all for the informations you guys have been sharing
> 
> Kanwar


Congratulations Kanwar. You going to have sweets in both hands soon. Meanwhile keep the NSW option ready in case their is delay from VIC. Give us the good news when you have it.


----------



## ravirutul

Hi all,

I have filed my 189 EOI on 12th November, 2015 with 65 points in ICT Business Analyst category. When should I be getting an invite in your opinion? 

Ravi


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Kanwar. You going to have sweets in both hands soon. Meanwhile keep the NSW option ready in case their is delay from VIC. Give us the good news when you have it.


Thanks Vikas,

Sweets are on me.... yeah thats what i've planned which is why i'll be accepting NSW invite for now nd wait for VIC as i said else go ahead with NSW only
Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

ravirutul said:


> Hi all, I have filed my 189 EOI on 12th November, 2015 with 65 points in ICT Business Analyst category. When should I be getting an invite in your opinion? Ravi


Current cut off around 8th of sep, each round it moves more or less, 10-20 days. 

I would say in Feb-March.


----------



## karthikr

Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries

Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points  Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.

Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111

S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
45	sumanth1627 60
46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## ejazwani

*Eoi*

I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 9th October 2015. When i can expect the Invitation ?

Regards,
Ejaz


----------



## ravirutul

Thanks a lot andreyx108b for your prompt response. Highly appreciate it.


----------



## ejazwani

*New Query*

I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 9th October 2015 ( Computer Networks). When i can expected the Invitation ?

Regards,
Ejaz


----------



## kanwar deep

karthikr said:


> Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries
> 
> Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points  Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.
> 
> Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
> 18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627 60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


Hey buddy ,

Though my info is ok but just a small error..SA-261112 instead of 261111


----------



## karthikr

kanwar deep said:


> Hey buddy ,
> 
> Though my info is ok but just a small error..SA-261112 instead of 261111



Thanks Mate. Corrected anyways.

Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries

Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.

Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111

S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
45	sumanth1627 60
46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## kanwar deep

ejazwani said:


> I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 9th October 2015. When i can expect the Invitation ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ejaz


Ejaz pls elaborate your occupation as well


----------



## vikaschandra

ejazwani said:


> I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 9th October 2015. When i can expect the Invitation ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ejaz


Hi ejaz this thread is specially for Anzsco code 2611 (ICT Business Analyst & System Analyst) and not 263111. Please follow the below thread to get updates and accurate timeline. For general enquiries you can still ask for help and our colleagues here will try their best to assist. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...263111-computer-systems-network-engineer.html


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Thanks Mate. Corrected anyways.
> 
> Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries
> 
> Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.
> 
> Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627 60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


Hello guys miss seeing my name here in the list was so used to it. 

I have strong feeling that the queue is going to be cleared up fast now just hoping that each round clears 20-22 days here onwards. 

Guys who state received state invitation and if you are dont mind/are comfortable settling in that particular state, accept it and move ahead making ways for 60 pointers.


----------



## Jeevmis

Thanks Vikaschandra for your reply...

Does Vic has any separate process for submitting EOI..? Means do I need to prepare any other documents or expess my interest through any other portals..


----------



## smashinarun

Thanks to all of the guys helping each other to track the status. As its hard to find any info.


----------



## smashinarun

karthikr said:


> Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries
> 
> Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points  Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.
> 
> Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
> 18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627 60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


Hi can u please update the list as it seems to be like smashinarun suppose to be at 2nd on the list according to DOE- 18/September/2015

Thanks. 
Thanks to all of the guys helping each other to track the status. As its hard to find any info.


----------



## gecashish

Thanks Karthikr for adding me here..

Do you think that it's a good idea to submit another eoi with 70 points with state sponsorship for NSW(65+5)? as I think that most of the relevant jobs for 261111 are in NSW only? 

Mar 2016 will be too late?


----------



## vikaschandra

Jeevmis said:


> Thanks Vikaschandra for your reply...
> 
> Does Vic has any separate process for submitting EOI..? Means do I need to prepare any other documents or expess my interest through any other portals..


Hi Jeev for VIC you can apply from their portal check below link


https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.VmPqdtWGSko


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> Hello guys miss seeing my name here in the list was so used to it.
> 
> I have strong feeling that the queue is going to be cleared up fast now just hoping that each round clears 20-22 days here onwards.
> 
> Guys who state received state invitation and if you are dont mind/are comfortable settling in that particular state, accept it and move ahead making ways for 60 pointers.



Thanks VikasChandra.. fingers crossed and hoping to see a miracle on Dec 18th.


----------



## karthikr

smashinarun said:


> Hi can u please update the list as it seems to be like smashinarun suppose to be at 2nd on the list according to DOE- 18/September/2015
> 
> Thanks.
> Thanks to all of the guys helping each other to track the status. As its hard to find any info.



Thanks Bud for pointing that out... made the change. FYI anyone can make the corrections or add themselves, if the name is missing from the list.

Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries

Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.

Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111

S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
3	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
45	sumanth1627 60
46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## karthikr

gecashish said:


> Thanks Karthikr for adding me here..
> 
> Do you think that it's a good idea to submit another eoi with 70 points with state sponsorship for NSW(65+5)? as I think that most of the relevant jobs for 261111 are in NSW only?
> 
> Mar 2016 will be too late?



If you have plan to settle in NSW, then go for it (190) and going by the current situation, we can only expect in Feb or March 2016, so if you think its too late, try your luck.


----------



## smashinarun

karthikr said:


> Thanks Bud for pointing that out... made the change. FYI anyone can make the corrections or add themselves, if the name is missing from the list.
> 
> Latest list post Dec 4 round (posted by SPS), please correct if I have missed some entries
> 
> Note : Removed "mgkarthick" as he will loose points Sorry mate, but i'm sure you will bounce back with good PTE or IELTS score. Just keep hitting and you will come up the ladder.
> 
> Also added : gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 3	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 16	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 17	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261111
> 18	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 19	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 20	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 21	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 22	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 23	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 24	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 25	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 26	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 27	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 28	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 29	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 30	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 31	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 32	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 33	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 34	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 35	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 36	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 38	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 39	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 41	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 42	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 44	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45	sumanth1627 60
> 46	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 48	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 49	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 55	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 56	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


Thanks karthikr for editing the list i wish everyone in the list gets cleared in next coming rounds.
finger crossed. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## karthikr

smashinarun said:


> Thanks karthikr for editing the list i wish everyone in the list gets cleared in next coming rounds.
> finger crossed. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Last invite - Dec 4th, they only cleared till Sep 4th for 65 pointers (cleared only 9 days)

If, for next invite, they clear only 9 or 10 days, then your invite will go to Jan 2016, but lets keep our fingers crossed and hope they clear more than 10 days and you will get the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Last invite - Dec 4th, they only cleared till Sep 4th for 65 pointers (cleared only 9 days)
> 
> If, for next invite, they clear only 9 or 10 days, then your invite will go to Jan 2016, but lets keep our fingers crossed and hope they clear more than 10 days and you will get the invite :fingerscrossed:


Hi Karthikr the last person who reported receiving invite is Shijuy and his DOE is 8-Sep-2015. The next person who is on the list and has not received invite his doe is 14th Sept. Hence we can assume that the cutoff lies somewhere between 8th Sept to 14th Sept.


----------



## smashinarun

karthikr said:


> Last invite - Dec 4th, they only cleared till Sep 4th for 65 pointers (cleared only 9 days)
> 
> If, for next invite, they clear only 9 or 10 days, then your invite will go to Jan 2016, but lets keep our fingers crossed and hope they clear more than 10 days and you will get the invite :fingerscrossed:


Correct me if i am wrong. As per the list the last person who got invited was Shijuy 65 8-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111 so according to the invites they cleared 13 or 14 days of backlog may be they have sent the invites in between 8th September and 14th September. that means hopefully they will clear the backlog till 25th of september. waiting for miracles. finger crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Karthikr the last person who reported receiving invite is Shijuy and his DOE is 8-Sep-2015. The next person who is on the list and has not received invite his doe is 14th Sept. Hence we can assume that the cutoff lies somewhere between 8th Sept to 14th Sept.


Thanks Vikaschandra. Yeah.. hope the cut off is Sep 13th


----------



## karthikr

smashinarun said:


> Correct me if i am wrong. As per the list the last person who got invited was Shijuy 65 8-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111 so according to the invites they cleared 13 or 14 days of backlog may be they have sent the invites in between 8th September and 14th September. that means hopefully they will clear the backlog till 25th of september. waiting for miracles. finger crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Yes dude.. i overlooked Shijuy Sep 8th EOI invite. I just pray with you that next round backlog will be cleared till 25th of Sep


----------



## kanwar deep

Jeevmis said:


> Thanks Vikaschandra for your reply...
> 
> Does Vic has any separate process for submitting EOI..? Means do I need to prepare any other documents or expess my interest through any other portals..


Hey ,

For VIC you need to apply on the state govt website nd its a detailed form nd they would require your detailed CV to review

Right vikas?

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey ,
> 
> For VIC you need to apply on the state govt website nd its a detailed form nd they would require your detailed CV to review
> 
> Right vikas?
> 
> Kanwar


Yes Kanwar When you lodge your online application, you must provide:

a detailed resume or CV
Victorian nomination declaration
a skills assessment
English language test results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable).

Refer to the lik below for more details 

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## kanwar deep

*Current Status*

*Occupation ceiling UNIT GROUP: 2611
Ceiling value *	1536
Results to date **	640 + 64
Availability left (%)	58.33 %
Last reviewed: 03 December 2015
*

Guys sharing the recent update for the unit group 2611


----------



## ram040479

*Missed my Details*

Hello Karthik

I dont see my details on the list. Could you update that please.


----------



## shanks957

*Grant letter*

Hi Guys

Some good news to cheer you all up.

I got my Grant letter today. Pleasantly surprised by the quick turn around. I think shock is the better word here.

So keep hope, things will fall in place.

Cheers


----------



## karthikr

ram040479 said:


> Hello Karthik
> 
> I dont see my details on the list. Could you update that please.



Hey Ram, added your name, but i also see that you have applied for 190 (Vic - 70pts). Please keep us updated if you get an invite for 190 from VIC

S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
16	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
17	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
18	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
19	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
120	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
21	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
23	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
24	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
25	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
26	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
27	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
28	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
29	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
30	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
31	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
32	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
33	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
34	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
35	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
36	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
37	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
38	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
39	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
40	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
41	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
42	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
43	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
44	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
45	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
46	sumanth1627 60
47	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
48	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
49	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
50	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
51	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
52	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
53	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
54	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
55	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
56	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
57	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
58	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## ram040479

Thanks Karthik

Sure, will keep you updated.



karthikr said:


> Hey Ram, added your name, but i also see that you have applied for 190 (Vic - 70pts). Please keep us updated if you get an invite for 190 from VIC
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
> 16	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 120	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 21	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 22	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 23	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 24	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 25	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 26	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 27	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 28	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 29	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 30	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 31	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 32	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 33	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 34	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 35	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 36	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 37	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 38	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 39	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 40	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 41	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 42	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 43	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 44	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 45	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 46	sumanth1627 60
> 47	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 48	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 49	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 50	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 52	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 54	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 55	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 56	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 57	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 58	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## ravirutul

Hi Karthik,

Kindly add my details to the group as well.

UserID Points DOE Category
ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111 (ICT BA)


----------



## Supergirl83

Is there another round in December?

I applied with 60 points in early September - only have until end of Feb as well lose points and be out of this process!

Em


----------



## vikaschandra

Supergirl83 said:


> Is there another round in December?
> 
> I applied with 60 points in early September - only have until end of Feb as well lose points and be out of this process!
> 
> Em


Yes the second round is scheduled for 18th December 2015. With 60 points for SC 189 it is next to impossible to receive invite before Feb 2016. We have guys waiting here on this forum since Feb 2015 with 60 Points. 

Try submitting your application for state 60 +5 that might work for you. 

Best wishes.


----------



## vikaschandra

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Some good news to cheer you all up.
> 
> I got my Grant letter today. Pleasantly surprised by the quick turn around. I think shock is the better word here.
> 
> So keep hope, things will fall in place.
> 
> Cheers


Amazing news. Congratulations. Partyyyyyy time.


----------



## Supergirl83

I have two applications. One for 60 points and one for 65 with NSW state sponsorship. 

Fingers crossed for the 18th then! 

Has anyone here looked into employer sponsorship?


----------



## ram040479

*Employee sponsorship*

I think employer sponsorship is very very rare. I happen to contact one of the employers who were recruiting for my skill set and I also told him about my intention to migrate to AU and that I have skill select profiles as well. But he flatly refused that he wants readily available PRs or citizens



Supergirl83 said:


> I have two applications. One for 60 points and one for 65 with NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the 18th then!
> 
> Has anyone here looked into employer sponsorship?


----------



## Shanners

Hello,
Has anyone got any predictions about when 60 pointers are likely to start getting invited?
Thanks


----------



## karthikr

ravirutul said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> Kindly add my details to the group as well.
> 
> UserID Points DOE Category
> ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111 (ICT BA)



Ravi, added you to the list.

S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
16	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
17	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
18	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
19	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
20	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
21	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
22	nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
23	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
24	sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
25	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
26	pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
27	777k 60 18-Mar-2015
28	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
29	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
30	Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
31	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
32	athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
33	Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
34	samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
35	ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
36	birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
37	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
38	marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
39	dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
40	cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
41	luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
42	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
43	Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
44	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
45	asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
46	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
47	sumanth1627 60
48	LakshmiNarasimhan S 60 2-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
49	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
51	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
52	bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
53	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
54	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
55	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
56	manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
57	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
58	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
59	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## karthikr

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone got any predictions about when 60 pointers are likely to start getting invited?
> Thanks


Hi Shanners,

People applied in the month of Feb 2015 60 points, are still waiting for invite. We never know with DIBP, the last invite was a happy bunch for 2613XX guys, as they cleared good amount of backlog


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

Do we need to have an employment offer while applying for nomination of Victoria ? It seems application ask for employment offer but I do not think it is mandatory. 

Kindly help..


----------



## ram040479

No. Offer of employment is not mandatory. 



Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do we need to have an employment offer while applying for nomination of Victoria ? It seems application ask for employment offer but I do not think it is mandatory.
> 
> Kindly help..


----------



## Jeevmis

If employment offer is not required then why website says to submit the employment declaration ?

Is it fine to fill the nomination without employment decalartion of Victoria ?


----------



## viv31085

hi guys what is the visa date of effect for us after recent draw ?


----------



## ram040479

If you see, the website says - Offer of Employment (if applicable). So the below would be applicable only if you are submitting an offer of employment



Jeevmis said:


> If employment offer is not required then why website says to submit the employment declaration ?
> 
> Is it fine to fill the nomination without employment decalartion of Victoria ?


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> hi guys what is the visa date of effect for us after recent draw ?



The cutoff stands at somewhere between 8th Sept to 13 Sept


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> The cutoff stands at somewhere between 8th Sept to 13 Sept


thanks vikas , for the past 2-4 draws the average cutoff is moving about 10-12 days i guess which is a worrying stat for 60 pointers


----------



## karanvir3

guys add me to list , eoi-4th Nov , system analyst , total points 65 , received NSW invite , but waiting for 189 , hopefully in feb 2016 .


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> thanks vikas , for the past 2-4 draws the average cutoff is moving about 10-12 days i guess which is a worrying stat for 60 pointers


Yes, the way it is moving it is proving to be troublesome for the 60 pointers but i am having gut feeling that here onwards it will move 18-20 days per round. Lets wait and see how it goes with 18th Dec round. 

All the 60 pointers who have applied only for 189 take a chance apply for state NSW or vic nomination as well never know what might change your fate. Giving it a try would make no harm. Alternatively you would be already having 189 even if 190 does not work and vice versa.


----------



## gecashish

Guys, any one have any idea for job prospects in NSW for ICT Business Analyst?

any thread for the same?


----------



## samir0075

gecashish said:


> Guys, any one have any idea for job prospects in NSW for ICT Business Analyst?
> 
> any thread for the same?


Just go to SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and search .


----------



## ram040479

*Rejection from Victoria*

Hello All

Got my Rejection email from VIC government. Probably I was too late in submitting the application. This in spite of me spending close to 2 years in VIC on a 457 visa. I have my 189 still to go. Can somebody let me know if I can apply for NSW now or will it be too late. I will anyway wait for 189 invite, if luck be with me


----------



## ram040479

*Other Options*

Experts

Could you suggest me other options post my rejection for VIC - 190. I still have my EOI for 189 with 65 points.




ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my Rejection email from VIC government. Probably I was too late in submitting the application. This in spite of me spending close to 2 years in VIC on a 457 visa. I have my 189 still to go. Can somebody let me know if I can apply for NSW now or will it be too late. I will anyway wait for 189 invite, if luck be with me


----------



## ram040479

*Other Options*

Hello All

Could you please reply as desperation is creeping up



ram040479 said:


> Experts
> 
> Could you suggest me other options post my rejection for VIC - 190. I still have my EOI for 189 with 65 points.


----------



## karanvir3

ram when did u submit your eoi for 189 ? with 65 points?


----------



## ram040479

karanvir3 said:


> ram when did u submit your eoi for 189 ? with 65 points?


My DOE for 189 is 11 Nov 2015. I am also wondering whether to apply for NSW or not, or whether it would be late now


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my Rejection email from VIC government. Probably I was too late in submitting the application. This in spite of me spending close to 2 years in VIC on a 457 visa. I have my 189 still to go. Can somebody let me know if I can apply for NSW now or will it be too late. I will anyway wait for 189 invite, if luck be with me



Ram you can have a separate eoi lodged for 190 NSW if not done already. these ways you would have two eoi's active for 189 and 190. since you have 65 points for 189 you would have better chance with 190 NSW 65+5

if by any chance it does not work you would still have 189 make sure that you do not make changes to your current 189 EOI.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Ram you can have a separate eoi lodged for 190 NSW if not done already. these ways you would have two eoi's active for 189 and 190. since you have 65 points for 189 you would have better chance with 190 NSW 65+5
> 
> if by any chance it does not work you would still have 189 make sure that you do not make changes to your current 189 EOI.


Thanks Vikas for your reply. Can I modify the one that I have used for VIC itself ? Also is it not too late to apply for NSW now. What are their timelines ?

The other aspect that I need some inputs on is this - 

When applying for VIC, I quoted my brother living in NSW. This probably could have been a reason for rejection as they requested for a commitment letter from me which I did give them. Mind you my entire experience is in VIC. But still they rejected

Now if I apply for NSW, wont they see me having an experience in VIC for 2 years, and this being a cause for another rejection ?


----------



## kanwar deep

ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my Rejection email from VIC government. Probably I was too late in submitting the application. This in spite of me spending close to 2 years in VIC on a 457 visa. I have my 189 still to go. Can somebody let me know if I can apply for NSW now or will it be too late. I will anyway wait for 189 invite, if luck be with me


Hi ,

Very sad to hear that ,but what could be the reason for rejection

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Vikas for your reply. Can I modify the one that I have used for VIC itself ? Also is it not too late to apply for NSW now. What are their timelines ?
> 
> The other aspect that I need some inputs on is this -
> 
> When applying for VIC, I quoted my brother living in NSW. This probably could have been a reason for rejection as they requested for a commitment letter from me which I did give them. Mind you my entire experience is in VIC. But still they rejected
> 
> Now if I apply for NSW, wont they see me having an experience in VIC for 2 years, and this being a cause for another rejection ?


Ram don't modify the existing eois just lodge a fresh one for nsw. I have noticed that with VIC it is very unexpected results and many have got rejected. Not sure why?

Anyways thats past don't think about it and move ahead. Cant be sure of NSW timeline but have noticed recently many have reeived invite. Just go for it and also dont think of previous exp in vic cause if they need you they will get you no matter from where you have experience. 

On the other hand you will surely get tour invite for 189 in coming months. Just he matter of time delay.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Ram don't modify the existing eois just lodge a fresh one for nsw. I have noticed that with VIC it is very unexpected results and many have got rejected. Not sure why?
> 
> Anyways thats past don't think about it and move ahead. Cant be sure of NSW timeline but have noticed recently many have reeived invite. Just go for it and also dont think of previous exp in vic cause if they need you they will get you no matter from where you have experience.
> 
> On the other hand you will surely get tour invite for 189 in coming months. Just he matter of time delay.


Thank You Vikas. I will lodge the EOI tonight itself and see what happens. In the meantime will await the results for 189 as well..


----------



## ram040479

kanwar deep said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Very sad to hear that ,but what could be the reason for rejection
> 
> Kanwar


Kanwar

Just see my previous post. Probably due to the fact that I mentioned that I have family connections in NSW. But I counted on my exp in VIC.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Ram don't modify the existing eois just lodge a fresh one for nsw. I have noticed that with VIC it is very unexpected results and many have got rejected. Not sure why?
> 
> Anyways thats past don't think about it and move ahead. Cant be sure of NSW timeline but have noticed recently many have reeived invite. Just go for it and also dont think of previous exp in vic cause if they need you they will get you no matter from where you have experience.
> 
> On the other hand you will surely get tour invite for 189 in coming months. Just he matter of time delay.



Well thats pretty scary Vikas coz i'm very keen on getting an invite an lodging a visa with VIC but since you said their rejection rate is high...what to do?

Though i have NSW invite but i gice preference to VIC


Kanwar


----------



## 1400ashi

kanwar deep said:


> Well thats pretty scary Vikas coz i'm very keen on getting an invite an lodging a visa with VIC but since you said their rejection rate is high...what to do?
> 
> Though i have NSW invite but i gice preference to VIC
> 
> 
> Kanwar


can you share your point details? did you get NSW approval as well?


----------



## kanwar deep

1400ashi said:


> can you share your point details? did you get NSW approval as well?


Below mentioned is my detail nd applied NSW on 26-NOV-15 nd got invited on 3-Dec-15

Kanwar




*skilled subclass -189 / ICT-SA-261112*
ACS +ve - 3Jul-15
PTE: 7NOV -15 - L-71,R-66,S-90,W-69 Overall Score : 72 
EOI DOE - 16-Nov-15
Points: 65
NSW DOE- 26-Nov-15
Invited-NSW: 03/12/2015
PCC : x/xx/xxxx
Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx
Document Upload: xx/xx/xxxx
CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx
Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## ram040479

*NSW Application*

Hi Vikas

Thanks for your encouraging words. I have just submitted my EOI for NSW. I think I need not do anything now on NSW website. Is that correct ? Please do let me know the procedure for NSW application... Anybody


----------



## malbuquerque306

ram040479 said:


> Hi Vikas
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words. I have just submitted my EOI for NSW. I think I need not do anything now on NSW website. Is that correct ? Please do let me know the procedure for NSW application... Anybody


Yes, only wait. good luck with NSW app, positive thinking for the best! :fingerscrossed:

I guess you got your Vic ack mail in about 20 days ago, right? I got mine in 3/12 so should expect to receive an answer (positively!) not too late.


----------



## eff

Suppose one lodges a new EOI for NSW or VIC and gets invited to apply for 190, but wants to wait for some time to see if 189 moves fast enough to get the invite too... what would be a reasonable time frame for this? Is there a time limit to respond to the state invitation? I am asking this because I am very tight and about to lose points, but at the same time I might be invited just before my birthday... please advise! :S
Thanks!


----------



## rohitjaggi

Anyone with direct grant ? bloody uploaded all documents at one go and still no luck or update...

h8 waiting


----------



## Ajeet

ram040479 said:


> Hi Vikas
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words. I have just submitted my EOI for NSW. I think I need not do anything now on NSW website. Is that correct ? Please do let me know the procedure for NSW application... Anybody


Just relax now


----------



## Ajeet

rohitjaggi said:


> Anyone with direct grant ? bloody uploaded all documents at one go and still no luck or update...
> 
> h8 waiting


Patience my friend, patience!

You are very close.

Good luck


----------



## kanwar deep

ram040479 said:


> My DOE for 189 is 11 Nov 2015. I am also wondering whether to apply for NSW or not, or whether it would be late now


Ram i suggest you should apply for NSW since these guys are prety quick in response..i got invite in 7 days only

Kanwar


----------



## ram040479

kanwar deep said:


> Ram i suggest you should apply for NSW since these guys are prety quick in response..i got invite in 7 days only
> 
> Kanwar


Thanks for the suggestion Kanwar. That is the first thing I did yday night. As per suggestion from Vikas, I raised a new EOI and have selected NSW as my preferred state. Lets hope I get some positive answers. Just asking as to what would be the next steps in my case... ie, what happens next.


----------



## shanks957

rohitjaggi said:


> Anyone with direct grant ? bloody uploaded all documents at one go and still no luck or update...
> 
> h8 waiting



Hi Rohit

I did receive Direct Grant, so it should not be long before you obtain it too. In my case there was no points for experience, hence i believe things moved fast.


----------



## smsingh13

Hi,

I have applied via single EOI ID for both 189 and 190 to NSW.

Can I apply with a new EOI ID for 190 to VIC too ?


----------



## vikaschandra

:fingerscrossed:


smsingh13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied via single EOI ID for both 189 and 190 to NSW.
> 
> Can I apply with a new EOI ID for 190 to VIC too ?


For VIC apply fromt their website. Link shared few pages back.


----------



## Rupali M

kanwar deep said:


> Below mentioned is my detail nd applied NSW on 26-NOV-15 nd got invited on 3-Dec-15
> 
> Kanwar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *skilled subclass -189 / ICT-SA-261112*
> ACS +ve - 3Jul-15
> PTE: 7NOV -15 - L-71,R-66,S-90,W-69 Overall Score : 72
> EOI DOE - 16-Nov-15
> Points: 65
> NSW DOE- 26-Nov-15
> Invited-NSW: 03/12/2015
> PCC : x/xx/xxxx
> Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx
> Document Upload: xx/xx/xxxx
> CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx
> Grant:xx/xx/2016



I understand u applied for 190 ? - NSW
do u have 65 + 5 (SS) points ?
or 65 +5 (SS) ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Rupali M said:


> I understand u applied for 190 ? - NSW
> do u have 65 + 5 (SS) points ?
> or 65 +5 (SS) ?


Hi Rupali the question should be 

Do you have 60 + 5 (SS) points or 65 + 5 (SS) 😊

Kanwar has 65 points for 189 System Analyst
So for SS it will be 65 + 5


----------



## Rupali M

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Rupali the question should be
> 
> Do you have 60 + 5 (SS) points or 65 + 5 (SS) 😊
> 
> Kanwar has 65 points for 189 System Analyst
> So for SS it will be 65 + 5



Ya , typo 

ok thanks for info.

My husband has 60 + 5 (SS) 
dont know when wil get invite :|


----------



## thisisav

Hi,

I registered the EOI on 04 Sep 2015 under Skilled - Subclass - 189 Independent (261112) with 65 points and on 30th Sep 2015 it got reduced to 60 points since I crossed the age barrier.
Now would they consider the date i submitted or the date when the points were effected to consider my EOI application. 

I could see people applying EOI on 03 Sep 2015 has received an invite. Can I expect an invitation soon. Please respond.

Regards
Av


----------



## vikaschandra

thisisav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I registered the EOI on 04 Sep 2015 under Skilled - Subclass - 189 Independent (261112) with 65 points and on 30th Sep 2015 it got reduced to 60 points since I crossed the age barrier.
> Now would they consider the date i submitted or the date when the points were effected to consider my EOI application.
> 
> I could see people applying EOI on 03 Sep 2015 has received an invite. Can I expect an invitation soon. Please respond.
> 
> Regards
> Av


Hi Av sorry to hear about the decrease in points. 
Your DOE must have changed from 4th Sept to 30 Sept with change in your points. You will not receive the invite soon as the cutoff running is for 65 pointers and you have been moved to 60 points down in the queue. 
Once the cutoff comes down to 60 points you can expect invite. But that too would happen by mid of 2016. Currently 60 pointers are waiting simce Feb 2015. 

Please check your eoi doe.


----------



## thisisav

Thanks Vikas for a quick reply. Appreciate it. 
I could see the DoE as 30/09/2015  
Would it help to retake the IELTS exam and boost the points and update the EOI. 
Then does the DoE move to the date when we updated with the improved score?


----------



## vikaschandra

thisisav said:


> Thanks Vikas for a quick reply. Appreciate it.
> I could see the DoE as 30/09/2015
> Would it help to retake the IELTS exam and boost the points and update the EOI.
> Then does the DoE move to the date when we updated with the improved score?


Yes the best way to increase your points back to 65 is to take PTE or IELTS. As of today how many points are you claiming for language?

If you get 5 or 10 additional points with IELTS your doe would change with the increase in points but your chances will fairly increase to securing invite earlier than expected. 

Best wishes. Put little efforts for language and you will be back in the race.


----------



## kanwar deep

Rupali M said:


> I understand u applied for 190 ? - NSW
> do u have 65 + 5 (SS) points ?
> or 65 +5 (SS) ?


Hi Rupali,

Yes i have 65 points nd 5 of SS = 70

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Rupali M said:


> Ya , typo
> 
> ok thanks for info.
> 
> My husband has 60 + 5 (SS)
> dont know when wil get invite :|



Rupali,

I think you should be getting it soon in December only:fingerscrossed:

Kanwar


----------



## mansikhanna83

I am also in a same situation Submitted my EOI on 17/09 (NSW), 60+5 SS. ICT BA, No invite yet. I guess they are inviting people only with 70 Plus points.


----------



## mansikhanna83

kanwar deep said:


> Rupali,
> 
> I think you should be getting it soon in December only:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kanwar


I am also in a same situation Submitted my EOI on 17/09 (NSW), 60+5 SS. ICT BA, No invite yet. I guess they are inviting people only with 70 Plus points.


----------



## thisisav

vikaschandra said:


> Yes the best way to increase your points back to 65 is to take PTE or IELTS. As of today how many points are you claiming for language?
> 
> If you get 5 or 10 additional points with IELTS your doe would change with the increase in points but your chances will fairly increase to securing invite earlier than expected.
> 
> Best wishes. Put little efforts for language and you will be back in the race.


Hi Vikas,

Overall IELTS score is 7, could boost another 10 points if i could improve that to 8 and above.
I am seriously thinking about retaking the IELTS exam once again now. Thanks for all the assitance.

Regards
Av


----------



## vikaschandra

thisisav said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Overall IELTS score is 7, could boost another 10 points if i could improve that to 8 and above.
> I am seriously thinking about retaking the IELTS exam once again now. Thanks for all the assitance.
> 
> Regards
> Av


You have scored 7 which is good little more hardwork and getting 8 and above will be piece of cake for you. Don't give up you will get through it. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Rupali M

kanwar deep said:


> Rupali,
> 
> I think you should be getting it soon in December only:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kanwar



Hey Thanks a lot for hopes.
I was thinking he will get invited by Jan or Feb.
Lets hope ye month me hi aa jaye :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rupali M

mansikhanna83 said:


> I am also in a same situation Submitted my EOI on 17/09 (NSW), 60+5 SS. ICT BA, No invite yet. I guess they are inviting people only with 70 Plus points.


Oh, You submitted almost a month Prior to us.
If you have not got invite yet, then i don't think, we will be getting it in December atleast.
Keep updated if you get any news.

Cheers


----------



## kanwar deep

Rupali M said:


> Hey Thanks a lot for hopes.
> I was thinking he will get invited by Jan or Feb.
> Lets hope ye month me hi aa jaye :fingerscrossed:



All the very best

Kanwar


----------



## mukeshsharma

Any idea about 60 pointers for NSW SS , Any chance for early invite ??


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> Any idea about 60 pointers for NSW SS , Any chance for early invite ??



I would suggest to apply for NSW. 

Wiith current trend the backlog of around 3 month for 65 pointers, with no-real sign of clearing up... therefore the chances for 60 pointers are very-very slim.


----------



## mukeshsharma

even for state sponsorship too for 60 pointer ? the only option remain for me to try for IElTS again :-( , which is NT so easy thing .


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> even for state sponsorship too for 60 pointer ? the only option remain for me to try for IElTS again :-( , which is NT so easy thing .


As i said NSW - has a chance - apply for it. Invite might cone anyday. 

Why dont you try PTE?


----------



## mukeshsharma

i have L- 8 , R - 7.5 , S-8 , W-8 , in my first attempt , I might as well try to hit atleast 8 in all 4's , this will provide me a boost of 10 points . you gt any tips for reading section ? i know this page is nt for IELTS thing but i still dnt know what went wrong there ,


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> i have L- 8 , R - 7.5 , S-8 , W-8 , in my first attempt , I might as well try to hit atleast 8 in all 4's , this will provide me a boost of 10 points . you gt any tips for reading section ? i know this page is nt for IELTS thing but i still dnt know what went wrong there ,


Its a good option. I would have given that a go... 

Can't advise on reading - sorry  in IELTS general its usually relatively easy.


----------



## rahulnair

mukeshsharma said:


> i have L- 8 , R - 7.5 , S-8 , W-8 , in my first attempt , I might as well try to hit atleast 8 in all 4's , this will provide me a boost of 10 points . you gt any tips for reading section ? i know this page is nt for IELTS thing but i still dnt know what went wrong there ,




Try for a revaluation if you are confident about the reading section. Might just work out. If you can achieve 8 in writing, reading ain't that tough.


----------



## rajivtechno

mukeshsharma said:


> i have L- 8 , R - 7.5 , S-8 , W-8 , in my first attempt , I might as well try to hit atleast 8 in all 4's , this will provide me a boost of 10 points . you gt any tips for reading section ? i know this page is nt for IELTS thing but i still dnt know what went wrong there ,


Please PM me will help you in reading with tips.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Guys,

I recently applied for Re-assessment with ACS for one of my previous company work experience and got positive today. Got 5 points added and now totally 65 points as on today.

Just count me in the list of 65 pointers waiting for invitation.


Regards,
Lakshmi Narasimhan


----------



## kanwar deep

mukeshsharma said:


> i have L- 8 , R - 7.5 , S-8 , W-8 , in my first attempt , I might as well try to hit atleast 8 in all 4's , this will provide me a boost of 10 points . you gt any tips for reading section ? i know this page is nt for IELTS thing but i still dnt know what went wrong there ,



Mukesh , as andrey suggested go for PTE, its very scoring nd easy to book as you may get a test within weeks time nd the very next day you get result, so u save lot of time nd effort

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

*Waiting for VIC invite*

Since NSW has been so quick in their response i'm now loosing patience waiting for VIC invite....heading towards 2nd week when i submitted my updated CV as asked by VIC


----------



## rajivtechno

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I recently applied for Re-assessment with ACS for one of my previous company work experience and got positive today. Got 5 points added and now totally 65 points as on today.
> 
> Just count me in the list of 65 pointers waiting for invitation.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi Narasimhan



Hi

Could you please explain exactly how your point got increased . I have total 12.5 years of experience but they deducted 6 years . I went through RPL . 

Could you please help me to understand incase something there for me too .


----------



## kanwar deep

*Cutoff date*

Guys 

I'm sure you alll must be aware but just wanted to inform that the cutoff we were discussuing the other day was around 14 Aug but the DIBP website states it at 20th Aug...SO i beleive in next invite round it will go upto 1st week of Sep i guess

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm sure you alll must be aware but just wanted to inform that the cutoff we were discussuing the other day was around 14 Aug but the DIBP website states it at 20th Aug...SO i beleive in next invite round it will go upto 1st week of Sep i guess
> 
> Kanwar


Which cutoff are you mentioning here kanwar? The cutoff for 23rd Nov was 29th Aug and the cutoff for 4 Dec stands somewhere at 13th Sept.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

rajivtechno said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please explain exactly how your point got increased . I have total 12.5 years of experience but they deducted 6 years . I went through RPL .
> 
> Could you please help me to understand incase something there for me too .


The scenario is that I had not produced one of my earlier company HR reference letter which in turn it was not assessed by ACS earlier. Recently I got the letter from HR from the same company and produced to ACS and got additional number of years assessed which in turn the standard deduction went behind (now total experiences crossed 8 years so got 5 points additional)

Hope this clear.


----------



## smsingh13

kanwar deep said:


> Since NSW has been so quick in their response i'm now loosing patience waiting for VIC invite....heading towards 2nd week when i submitted my updated CV as asked by VIC


Kanwar,
Have they asked for committment letter ?


----------



## praveshbabu

Hi Guys Please Include mine in the list too :
Name: Pravesh
Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111
ACS: +ve
PTE - 7 in each
EOI- DOE-189-4 th Nov - 2015 - Points 60
EOI- DOE-190(NSW) - 6th Nov-2015 - Points 65


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Which cutoff are you mentioning here kanwar? The cutoff for 23rd Nov was 29th Aug and the cutoff for 4 Dec stands somewhere at 13th Sept.


Sorry for that mistake ..actually was just going through the DIBP site where they have updated cutoff only till 6 Nov nd there the cut off lies till 20 Aug

From where can we see the latest cutoff's for every round

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Sorry for that mistake ..actually was just going through the DIBP site where they have updated cutoff only till 6 Nov nd there the cut off lies till 20 Aug
> 
> From where can we see the latest cutoff's for every round
> 
> Kanwar


You can check this link to get updates on the current round, results, and announcements of future rounds


SkillSelect


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey Guys,
I am new to this forum. Was reading ur posts since long. I have also applied for ICT Systems and business Analyst with 60 points on Oct 3 and still waiting for invitation. What are the chances this time as I believe there is quite a delay in giving out invitations this year. By checking the site almost 1536 invitations are available from which 640 have already been given out. 

What are the chances to get an invite by Dec End or Jan first friday?

Also I have scored low in PTE (R-77, W-77, S-90, L-90) and wanted to improve this and give another shot and score 80 in all .. will that be helpful in getting an invite early?

Waiting for ur expert comments.

Anshul


----------



## andreyx108b

1. The quota of 1536 is for SC189 try for SC190 NSW. Quota will only end by the end of fin.year. 

2. With NSW You have a chance to get invited before july. 

3 take PTE again, you are very close to 79+. Then good chance with both Sc190 and sc189.





anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys, I am new to this forum. Was reading ur posts since long. I have also applied for ICT Systems and business Analyst with 60 points on Oct 3 and still waiting for invitation. What are the chances this time as I believe there is quite a delay in giving out invitations this year. By checking the site almost 1536 invitations are available from which 640 have already been given out. What are the chances to get an invite by Dec End or Jan first friday? Also I have scored low in PTE (R-77, W-77, S-90, L-90) and wanted to improve this and give another shot and score 80 in all .. will that be helpful in getting an invite early? Waiting for ur expert comments. Anshul


----------



## anshulmadan

Yes I have applied in 189 only. Secondly they ACS deducted almost 4 years of my experience from my total 8 years of experience and I was placed in the lowest band of marks. Though I cannot do much about that still I think I can work on PTE and score better because by the way these invitations are going I am not thinking of any invite before feb 2016. What is your take on this?


Secondly applying for NSW under 190 will be allowing me to get a PR which is valid only in NSW for 2 years and I am from BI domain which has many jobs in Sydney, brisbane, perth etc. Will application under 190 not limit me to find a job in NSW only? Please guide..

Regards
Anshul


----------



## andreyx108b

I think with 60 points... There are almost no chance for SC189...  



anshulmadan said:


> Yes I have applied in 189 only. Secondly they ACS deducted almost 4 years of my experience from my total 8 years of experience and I was placed in the lowest band of marks. Though I cannot do much about that still I think I can work on PTE and score better because by the way these invitations are going I am not thinking of any invite before feb 2016. What is your take on this? Regards Anshul


----------



## SPS123

Did anybody receive an invite? I didn't


----------



## andreyx108b

SPS123 said:


> Did anybody receive an invite? I didn't


When?


----------



## SPS123

Today is 14th,the date for this round right?


----------



## andreyx108b

SPS123 said:


> Today is 14th,the date for this round right?


Nope, its this coming week Friday


----------



## SPS123

Oh ok , my bad


----------



## smashinarun

Hey guys check out the latest result for 4 december round its been updated. 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/4-december-2015-round-results


----------



## vikaschandra

smashinarun said:


> Hey guys check out the latest result for 4 december round its been updated.
> 
> SkillSelect 4 December 2015 Round Results


Start working on your documents you will be getting your invite this upcoming round. It would be good if the round clears min 18 days up to 30th Sept.


----------



## smashinarun

vikaschandra said:


> smashinarun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys check out the latest result for 4 december round its been updated.
> 
> SkillSelect 4 December 2015 Round Results
> 
> 
> 
> Start working on your documents you will be getting your invite this upcoming round. It would be good if the round clears min 18 days up to 30th Sept.
Click to expand...

Yes U r right as i have completed most of my documents. Done with my medicals and PCC. 
Just waiting for PCC from india. And ofcourse the invitation. :blush::+1::+1: fingers crossed.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Finally CO assigned and requested for birth certificate.


----------



## andreyx108b

rohitjaggi said:


> Finally CO assigned and requested for birth certificate.


How long did you wait?


----------



## rohitjaggi

andreyx108b said:


> How long did you wait?


Check my signature for details.


----------



## andreyx108b

rohitjaggi said:


> Check my signature for details.


Can'y do on a phone


----------



## ravirutul

rohitjaggi said:


> Finally CO assigned and requested for birth certificate.


Do they usually ask for birth certificate? Isn't one's passport enough? I am asking because I don't have my birth certificate.


----------



## andreyx108b

ravirutul said:


> Do they usually ask for birth certificate? Isn't one's passport enough? I am asking because I don't have my birth certificate.



Almost always. Better to get it if you can.


----------



## ahmedmakbul

Age - 30
IELTS - L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5 - 30th May 2015
ACS - 261112 - ICT Systems Analyst - Experience: 8 Years - 9th Nov 2015
EOI - both 189 & 190 (NSW) - *10th Nov 2015*
ITA - ?


----------



## rohitjaggi

andreyx108b said:


> Can'y do on a phone


For invitation : Exact 3 months


----------



## Ajeet

rohitjaggi said:


> For invitation : Exact 3 months


Rohit, you may get lucky: grant any time now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kanwar deep

bright future said:


> Rohit, you may get lucky: grant any time now:fingerscrossed:


Rohit...CO will give you VISA before he goes for Christmas holidays

Expect it anytime

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

SPS123 said:


> Today is 14th,the date for this round right?


It's on 18th as Andrey also said

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

smashinarun said:


> Hey guys check out the latest result for 4 december round its been updated.
> 
> SkillSelect 4 December 2015 Round Results


We were thinking its on 20th of Sep but its on 12th only

Kanwar


----------



## ram040479

*Cut Off*

Hello Andre, Jeeten

This whole cut off thing is rather confusing for me as there are different views and calculations going on. Could you take my details as an example and provide me a feedback based on the latest results - 

189 - DOE of 11 Nov 2015 - 65 points
190 - DOE of 09 Dec 2015 - 70 Points (NSW)


----------



## andreyx108b

ram040479 said:


> Hello Andre, Jeeten This whole cut off thing is rather confusing for me as there are different views and calculations going on. Could you take my details as an example and provide me a feedback based on the latest results - 189 - DOE of 11 Nov 2015 - 65 points 190 - DOE of 09 Dec 2015 - 70 Points (NSW)


With NSW sc190 there is no cut-off - you may get invited any day. 

With sc189 - in the coming round, this Friday 64 guys suppose to be invited - candidates who applied from 12th of September onwards will be invited up to the the date when all 64 will be invited. 

This new date will become a new cut off date. I assume it will move up to 25 September.

I would assume with your DOE you will be invited after 4-6 rounds (feb-march).


----------



## ram040479

andreyx108b said:


> With NSW sc190 there is no cut-off - you may get invited any day.
> 
> With sc189 - in the coming round, this Friday 64 guys suppose to be invited - candidates who applied from 12th of September onwards will be invited up to the the date when all 64 will be invited.
> 
> This new date will become a new cut off date. I assume it will move up to 25 September.
> 
> I would assume with your DOE you will be invited after 4-6 rounds (feb-march).


Thanks Andre

Just asking a few more questions...
1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189
2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year?
3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year.
4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ?


----------



## ram040479

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Andre
> 
> Just asking a few more questions...
> 1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189
> 2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year?
> 3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year.
> 4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ?


Can other experts provide their answers to my questions above please


----------



## ankyset

Hi,

Please add me to the forum:

ICT BA - 261111 | IELTS: 8 | ACS: +ve on 14/10/15 | EOI - 60 points: 04/11/2015


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Can other experts provide their answers to my questions above please


1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189 - *No it should be in until July 2016. The occupations lists for the 2016-17 Program Year should be released by July 2016 with different quota for 2611 (please note that 2611 is flagged occupation)*
2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year? *Your eoi remains active on the skillselect for 2 years.*
3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year. - *Yes you can wait*
4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ? *Do you have a separate EOI for 189 and 190 or is it on the same eoi?*


----------



## vikaschandra

ankyset said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add me to the forum:
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | IELTS: 8 | ACS: +ve on 14/10/15 | EOI - 60 points: 04/11/2015


welcome on board ankyset. our colleagues will add you up on the waiting list for 189 but please note that with 60 points doe november you would get invited only in the next years (2016-17) new quota for 2611. we have people waiting here from Feb 2015 with 60 points and their waiting period would be upto Apr-May 2016 (Or maybe more).


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189 - *No it should be in until July 2016. The occupations lists for the 2016-17 Program Year should be released by July 2016 with different quota for 2611 (please note that 2611 is flagged occupation)*
> 2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year? *Your eoi remains active on the skillselect for 2 years.*
> 3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year. - *Yes you can wait*
> 4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ? *Do you have a separate EOI for 189 and 190 or is it on the same eoi?*


Vikas,

You mean ICT BA is a flagged occupation  ?


----------



## andreyx108b

viv31085 said:


> Vikas, You mean ICT BA is a flagged occupation  ?


It was last year, but i think this tear its not flagged


----------



## viv31085

andreyx108b said:


> It was last year, but i think this tear its not flagged


thank god sigh of relief for me  even i checked flagged occupation list and found we arent flagged


----------



## andreyx108b

viv31085 said:


> thank god sigh of relief for me  even i checked flagged occupation list and found we arent flagged



I dint think it will ever be removed  well at least not next year for sure!)


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I dint think it will ever be removed  well at least not next year for sure!)


Yes right Andy it is not. My bad. Aplogies ram for putting in incorrect information. Which might have shaken some people like viv. 

Andy what about other info please validate hope i am not wrong with them


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I dint think it will ever be removed  well at least not next year for sure!)


Hi Andy i dont think flagged would mean that the occupation code would be removed from the occupation list for good. If i am not wrong Flagged would mean that it would be put under monitoring of labour market conditions, to ensure the economy maintains its strong capacity to not have high unemployment and based on that the ceiling is defined each year. 

Your take on this please.


----------



## Rupali M

Hello Everyone,

Can some one help me for PTE academics study material, tips and tricks?

WE need to achive 8 bands and above.

Thanks
R


----------



## rahulnair

Rupali M said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can some one help me for PTE academics study material, tips and tricks?
> 
> WE need to achive 8 bands and above.
> 
> Thanks
> R


You may go through this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

There is ample material shared which should suffice


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189 - *No it should be in until July 2016. The occupations lists for the 2016-17 Program Year should be released by July 2016 with different quota for 2611 (please note that 2611 is flagged occupation)*
> 2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year? *Your eoi remains active on the skillselect for 2 years.*
> 3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year. - *Yes you can wait*
> 4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ? *Do you have a separate EOI for 189 and 190 or is it on the same eoi?*


Thanks Vikas for the replies. For the fourth point, I have separate EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)


----------



## Rupali M

Thanks


----------



## Rupali M

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Andy i dont think flagged would mean that the occupation code would be removed from the occupation list for good. If i am not wrong Flagged would mean that it would be put under monitoring of labour market conditions, to ensure the economy maintains its strong capacity to not have high unemployment and based on that the ceiling is defined each year.
> 
> Your take on this please.



Yes, you are right, but it is quite often assumed that flagged occupations are kinda subject to removal or temporary removal. However, as i said, after having done research into it - i was fully assured that it wont be removed or even suspended. Well... we never know - but there is no sign.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, you are right, but it is quite often assumed that flagged occupations are kinda subject to removal or temporary removal. However, as i said, after having done research into it - i was fully assured that it wont be removed or even suspended. Well... we never know - but there is no sign.


 Thats good news for all of our friends here who are on the waiting list since feb. hope their wait gets paid off. 

Thanks Andy indeed your research must be good as you are developing the immitracker and with time you can incorporate lots of information gathered 😊


----------



## malbuquerque306

It's very sad to hear that BA's and SA's are not being invited for 190 visa as we would like to.


----------



## andreyx108b

malbuquerque306 said:


> It's very sad to hear that BA's and SA's are not being invited for 190 visa as we would like to.


I have been invited under sc190 By NSW- 65+5 (back in september)


----------



## mukeshsharma

when did you receive invite , i am looking for same with 60 points . i better try to improve my IELTS SCORE points 



andreyx108b said:


> I have been invited under sc190 By NSW- 65+5 (back in september)


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> when did you receive invite , i am looking for same with 60 points . i better try to improve my IELTS SCORE points


In sep 2015...


----------



## kanwar deep

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Andre
> 
> Just asking a few more questions...
> 1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189
> 2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year?
> 3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year.
> 4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ?



Hi Ram ,

Feb-Mar is not the last round nd the australian financial year ends by june nd a new begins by July every year

As andre advised you will be invited by Feb or mar...i'm just 5 days behind you

Lets keep fingers crossed

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

*VIC Invite*

Hi ,

Just wanted to know if anyone has got invite from VIC recently nd in how much time

Kanwar


----------



## ram040479

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Ram ,
> 
> Feb-Mar is not the last round nd the australian financial year ends by june nd a new begins by July every year
> 
> As andre advised you will be invited by Feb or mar...i'm just 5 days behind you
> 
> Lets keep fingers crossed
> 
> Kanwar


Thanks Kanwar. Hope its February. I am tired of waiting. But thats how it is, isnt it ?


----------



## Meenus

I have +ve Skill Assessment from ACS for Skilled occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Analyst Programmer (261311) +ve Skill Assessment from ACS. 

I already applied for 189, 190 EOI for ICT Business Analyst on August 2015.

Now I am planning to apply New / Fresh 189,190 EOI for Analyst Programmer. 

Please answer to my Query, 
1. whether it is possible to give Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time, since have multiple Skill Assessment from ACS and eligible points?.
2. Whether, I need to withdraw ICT Busines Analyst and submit new EOI for Analyst Programmer (261311)?

Please Share your feed back.


----------



## Cgarik

CO Assigned on 14 asked for PTE report access from pearson account and form 80.

I just changed job and filled that new job info in form 80. I didn't mention new job info in online application as I was not claiming points for it and I didn't have acs assessment for it to. I was claiming exp till nov.15 only. 

now as I have filled new job info in from dec 15 in form 80 ... will this a problem...


----------



## andreyx108b

Cgarik said:


> CO Assigned on 14 asked for PTE report access from pearson account and form 80. I just changed job and filled that new job info in form 80. I didn't mention new job info in online application as I was not claiming points for it and I didn't have acs assessment for it to. I was claiming exp till nov.15 only. now as I have filled new job info in from dec 15 in form 80 ... will this a problem...


No. You get a new job after you applied for a visa right?


----------



## Cgarik

andreyx108b said:


> No. You get a new job after you applied for a visa right?


I joined on the same day I applied visa...


----------



## andreyx108b

Cgarik said:


> I joined on the same day I applied visa...


Hm... Why did't you wrote it there?

Well, i cant really comment


----------



## vikaschandra

Hi everyone check if this list is updated or am I missing anyone here? Best wishes to everyone around hope the round clears 20-22 days at least. 


S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
16	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
17	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
18	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
19	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
20	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
21	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
22 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
23 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
24 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
25 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
26 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
27 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
28 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
29 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
30 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
31 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
32 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
33 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
34 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
35 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
36 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
37 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
38 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
39 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
40 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
41 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
42 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
43 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
44 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
45 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
46 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
47 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
48 sumanth1627 60
49	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
51	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
52 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
53 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
54 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
55 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
56 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
57 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
58 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
559 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
60 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
61 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
62 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## andreyx108b

Sps123 - will defo be invited))) 

Well... Can i be captain obvious for a day...


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Sps123 - will defo be invited)))
> 
> Well... Can i be captain obvious for a day...


Thank you Captian Obivious 😊 Just hope we have few more definites too along with sps123. Can never say though


----------



## kanwar deep

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Kanwar. Hope its February. I am tired of waiting. But thats how it is, isnt it ?


Yeah we can expect it in Feb or max Mar but see these things are very unpredictable nd as per the current scenario its our invite falls somwewhere near this time only nd yes even i'm too tired of waiting but we have to bare with it

TC


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi everyone check if this list is updated or am I missing anyone here? Best wishes to everyone around hope the round clears 20-22 days at least.
> 
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2	karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3	jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4	smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
> 16	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
> 17	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 18	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 20	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 21	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 22 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 23 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 24 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 25 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 26 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 27 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 28 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 29 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 30 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 31 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 32 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 33 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 34 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 35 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 36 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 37 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 38 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 39 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 40 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 41 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 42 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 43 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 44 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 45 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 46 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 48 sumanth1627 60
> 49	Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50	jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 51	viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 52 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 54 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
> 55 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 56 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 57 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 58 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 559 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 60 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
> 61 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 62 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111




Yeah correct


----------



## kanwar deep

can anyone tell me where the hell is this signature settings here...wanted create my signatures but cnt find the settings

Kanwar


----------



## ankyset

vikaschandra said:


> welcome on board ankyset. our colleagues will add you up on the waiting list for 189 but please note that with 60 points doe november you would get invited only in the next years (2016-17) new quota for 2611. we have people waiting here from Feb 2015 with 60 points and their waiting period would be upto Apr-May 2016 (Or maybe more).


Hi.. what are my chances for NSW and VIC 190 with 60+5 points?


----------



## karthikr

kanwar deep said:


> can anyone tell me where the hell is this signature settings here...wanted create my signatures but cnt find the settings
> 
> Kanwar


Access this link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

If the above link does not work, then try this : Login, click on "User CP" tab and on left side under "Settings and Options" you will see "Edit Signature"


----------



## vikaschandra

*Updated List*



kanwar deep said:


> Yeah correct


Had been little mix up on the top have interchanged them seems fine now


S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
2 smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
3 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
4 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
16	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
17	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
18	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
19	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
20	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
21	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
22 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
23 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
24 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
25 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
26 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
27 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
28 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
29 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
30 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
31 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
32 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
33 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
34 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
35 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
36 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
37 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
38 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
39 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
40 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
41 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
42 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
43 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
44 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
45 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
46 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
47 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
48 sumanth1627 60
49 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
50 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
51 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
52 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
53 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
54 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
55 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
56 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
57 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
58 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
559 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
60 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
61 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
62 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Sps123 - will defo be invited)))
> 
> Well... Can i be captain obvious for a day...


Hey Captian Obvious we have smashinarun DOE 18 Sept, second definite invited to be !!!!


----------



## dreamsanj

I hope all the 65's till dec get invited. ( I know you all are thinking..( Ha ha long shot buddy)..) Its just my day dream that all of you get invite so that we 60's can see the light of invitations


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> I hope all the 65's till dec get invited. ( I know you all are thinking..( Ha ha long shot buddy)..) Its just my day dream that all of you get invite so that we 60's can see the light of invitations



If that happens all the invitees on the list would carry you on their shoulders and thank you + the next awaiting list would pray you have similar day dream again. 

We can understand what must be going in your mind at this time and cant deny that though brain knows it is not going to happen the heart says hope it happens. 

Lets see never know may be their are only 50% applicants outside this forum and tge remaining 32 come out of the list. 😊


----------



## Cgarik

rohitjaggi said:


> For invitation : Exact 3 months



Where you assigned to GSM Adelaide... what do you think even I was asked information more or less on the same day.. I saw couple of people from GSM Adelaide waiting for 2- 3 months after co contact


----------



## smashinarun

vikaschandra said:


> Hey Captian Obvious we have smashinarun DOE 18 Sept, second definite invited to be !!!!


Thanks vikas..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Hope gonna be placed. :second: for invitation.


----------



## Shiju_y

Hi Guys!!!,

Need help..One of my friend is planning to apply for 190 visa for NSW and Victoria with 65 points now..however will loose 5 points in Jan for age..what are the chances of invite....Need responses urgently.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shiju_y said:


> Hi Guys!!!,
> 
> Need help..One of my friend is planning to apply for 190 visa for NSW and Victoria with 65 points now..however will loose 5 points in Jan for age..what are the chances of invite....Need responses urgently.


Nope chances are very less with 60 points. Almost no no. Currently they are inclined towards inviting only 70 pointers


----------



## ram040479

*PTE vs IELTS*

A general doubt on PTE vs IELTS. Like we have an academic and a general for IELTS, I think we have something similar for PTE as well. But for skilled migration in my case, can I give PTE academic. Can somebody throw some light on this or should I look for PTE general


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> A general doubt on PTE vs IELTS. Like we have an academic and a general for IELTS, I think we have something similar for PTE as well. But for skilled migration in my case, can I give PTE academic. Can somebody throw some light on this or should I look for PTE general



with PTE for immigration you would need to take PTE Academics


----------



## mukeshsharma

Does 55 pointers also have some chances for 189 invite ?? IF NOT NOW Then later stage ? bcoz it accepts application on 55 points .[ allows you to submit application with 55 points ]


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> Does 55 pointers also have some chances for 189 invite ?? IF NOT NOW Then later stage ? bcoz it accepts application on 55 points .[ allows you to submit application with 55 points ]


No chance at all cause the minumum points required to be elligible is 60.


----------



## Sanzee

Anyone invited from this thread?


----------



## smashinarun

Sanzee said:


> Anyone invited from this thread?


still waiting.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## eff

not me (6th place on the list)


----------



## Sanzee

You should be getting by now I think as your DOE is 18 sep.



smashinarun said:


> Sanzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone invited from this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting..
Click to expand...


----------



## jessie12

Did not received invitations too.


----------



## Sanzee

It's weird.. At least 2 of the members from the list should be getting invitation.


----------



## smashinarun

Hey guys Finally got my invitation waited for 2 years.


----------



## Sanzee

Congratulations!! Finally heard from one member. :blush:


smashinarun said:


> Hey guys Finally got my invitation waiting after 2 years.


----------



## vikaschandra

smashinarun said:


> Hey guys Finally got my invitation waited for 2 years.


Congrats arun.


----------



## karthikeyan01

no invitation yet.

DOE.. 27/09/2015


----------



## SPS123

*Received Invite*

Received the invite guys!! Thanks everyone..now next steps :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

SPS123 said:


> Received the invite guys!! Thanks everyone..now next steps :fingerscrossed:


Congrats sps123 get ready to file your visa application


----------



## vikaschandra

Hopefully Cutoff should be somewhere around 25 sept. Assuming it has covered 13 days. Will have to wait for official results though. 

Was expecting that karthikk would at least be invite this round.


----------



## andreyx108b

SPS123 said:


> Received the invite guys!! Thanks everyone..now next steps :fingerscrossed:


Сongrats! I knew it :juggle: 

Good luck!


----------



## Cgarik

ram040479 said:


> A general doubt on PTE vs IELTS. Like we have an academic and a general for IELTS, I think we have something similar for PTE as well. But for skilled migration in my case, can I give PTE academic. Can somebody throw some light on this or should I look for PTE general


PTE academic only


----------



## mgkarthick

Congratulations - Captain and other players who have been invited...


----------



## Supergirl83

Arun - what was your points having waited 2 years?


----------



## smashinarun

Supergirl83 said:


> Arun - what was your points having waited 2 years?


I applied for for 489 at 60 points on 20th april 2014. Then after waiting for an year i cleared my pte. And did my PY and updated my points for 189 with 65 points on september 18th and finally got my invite. 

This would be my last invite. Before my visa getting expired on 9th of january 2016. 

But i got lucky and got my invite.


----------



## kanwar deep

smashinarun said:


> Hey guys Finally got my invitation waited for 2 years.


Congratulations!!!

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

*VIC Rejection*

Hello guys,

Got rejection mail from VIC

I dnt know i was a bit scapticle about VIC nd that is what has happened

They have given multiple reasons

I did not accept the NSW invite since i wanted to go to VIC...Now i'm thinking of reapplying for NSW,

How safe is that?

Kanwar


----------



## ram040479

kanwar deep said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Got rejection mail from VIC
> 
> I dnt know i was a bit scapticle about VIC nd that is what has happened
> 
> They have given multiple reasons
> 
> I did not accept the NSW invite since i wanted to go to VIC...Now i'm thinking of reapplying for NSW,
> 
> How safe is that?
> 
> Kanwar


Thats a shame Kanwar. If you were really aiming for AU migration, you should have accepted NSW. I know you would have your reasons, but now I am regretting as to why I did not apply for NSW earlier. I applied only after receiving a reject from VIC. Well anyways, I guess you and me will have to wait for 189. I still have my EOI for NSW though. As they do not have specific timelines, you can receive an invite from them anytime. Currently they are closed until 2nd Jan I guess


----------



## smsingh13

kanwar deep said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Got rejection mail from VIC
> 
> I dnt know i was a bit scapticle about VIC nd that is what has happened
> 
> They have given multiple reasons
> 
> I did not accept the NSW invite since i wanted to go to VIC...Now i'm thinking of reapplying for NSW,
> 
> How safe is that?
> 
> Kanwar


Kanwar,

Can u share the reasons ?


----------



## kanwar deep

ram040479 said:


> Thats a shame Kanwar. If you were really aiming for AU migration, you should have accepted NSW. I know you would have your reasons, but now I am regretting as to why I did not apply for NSW earlier. I applied only after receiving a reject from VIC. Well anyways, I guess you and me will have to wait for 189. I still have my EOI for NSW though. As they do not have specific timelines, you can receive an invite from them anytime. Currently they are closed until 2nd Jan I guess



I dnt know how do these guys work out but it was a shock....i'll wait for 189 nd reapply for nsw somewhere in mid jan

Kanwar


----------



## ram040479

kanwar deep said:


> I dnt know how do these guys work out but it was a shock....i'll wait for 189 nd reapply for nsw somewhere in mid jan
> 
> Kanwar


It was a shock for me as well kanwar as I had 2 years of work exp in VIC. But the very fact that I mentioned my brother's (NSW) details in the application, made my case as a rejection. Depending on the outcome for 189, I am planning to reapply for VIC when their new quota opens up


----------



## laila-naqvI

*EOI updation*

Hi guys.. I am new here and I have a question. I am invited by NSW recently. I have applied for it as well. Now the problem is I switched my job in December. should I update this in EOI??


----------



## ram040479

laila-naqvI said:


> Hi guys.. I am new here and I have a question. I am invited by NSW recently. I have applied for it as well. Now the problem is I switched my job in December. should I update this in EOI??


Yes you should with your start date


----------



## laila-naqvI

Thanks..


----------



## 1400ashi

Hi All,

I have also received invitation to apply for 190 visa from Victoria. More details in signature.


----------



## smsingh13

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also received invitation to apply for 190 visa from Victoria. More details in signature.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also received invitation to apply for 190 visa from Victoria. More details in signature.


Congratulations ashi.


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations ashi.


Thank Vikas...I was just not hoping an email to be coming in my mailbox today. Though my eyes were always on my mailbox to see that email. With 55 points I only thought of an invitation in 2017. but I am happy today to see it..


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Thank Vikas...I was just not hoping an email to be coming in my mailbox today. Though my eyes were always on my mailbox to see that email. With 55 points I only thought of an invitation in 2017. but I am happy today to see it..


Indeed patience paid of. Good dont let the chance go. File it as soon as ur ready with your documents and funds. Best wishes


----------



## purple5

Hi friends,

Anyone here apply under 489 FS to SA?
ICT BA

Thanks


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi people,

Please let me know if you anyone looking for job related to Data Analytics area... I have few openings in my team in Melb. I can help few over here based on my contact in Melb (VIC) and I need to upload resumes on Internal Job posting (intranet). For further details, please do private message.

Regards, Karthick


----------



## mgkarthick

Also... 

Kindly help me on my case as I was out of race for 2015/16 ICT BA with 65 (now 60)...

I did my ACS on 10th July as ICT BA (6+) years. now I want to assess as Analyst programmer as I have that experience and I did not add I thought, its not required for ICT BA. (its my bad)...

I have to do one of the 2 things.

1. I checked my assessed docs and found below line... 
"•	Responsible for reconciliation of investment holdings and market data with other servers / database using SQL, UNIX Shell scripting and report DQ issues to development team."

Will this give me advantage to get Analyst programmer... also mostly I work on the banking systems.

Or

2. I understand that I can include few points in the latest employment for assessing again ( 6 months completed). but would like to know if I can include few lines in previous employment letter related to programming which I really have on UNIX and SQL which I missed to add as I thought it is not required for ICT BA.... 

Please advise friends.

Regards...


----------



## Sanzee

Hi,
I applied to WA 489 FS with 75 points on 26th October and still waiting.

Thanks



purple5 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Anyone here apply under 489 FS to SA?
> ICT BA
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed patience paid of. Good dont let the chance go. File it as soon as ur ready with your documents and funds. Best wishes


Hi Vikas...

I have a question...suppose i'm a primary applicant nd wife is a dependent nd she wish to go to australia first...is it permissible or the primary applicant has to be there during the first entry

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

ram040479 said:


> It was a shock for me as well kanwar as I had 2 years of work exp in VIC. But the very fact that I mentioned my brother's (NSW) details in the application, made my case as a rejection. Depending on the outcome for 189, I am planning to reapply for VIC when their new quota opens up


I believe there's no option for reapplying for VIC now nd when did you apply for NSW nd with what points

Kanwar


----------



## rahulnair

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question...suppose i'm a primary applicant nd wife is a dependent nd she wish to go to australia first...is it permissible or the primary applicant has to be there during the first entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanwar




Primary applicant has to be there during the first visit


----------



## kanwar deep

rahulnair said:


> Primary applicant has to be there during the first visit


Hey Rahul ,

I appreciate your prompt reply, i just a reply from someone else as well nd he said that we can travel in any order 

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> I dnt know how do these guys work out but it was a shock....i'll wait for 189 nd reapply for nsw somewhere in mid jan
> 
> Kanwar





kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas...
> 
> I have a question...suppose i'm a primary applicant nd wife is a dependent nd she wish to go to australia first...is it permissible or the primary applicant has to be there during the first entry
> 
> Kanwar


As far as i know after getting PR dependent can enter australia prior to principal applicant. Their is no specific sequence to be followed. Make sure that Their are not conditions for travel mentioned on the grant letter. 
The most important is to make the first entry prior to IED. 

Guys if anyone have confirmed information on this (any offical source) please share.


----------



## rahulnair

vikaschandra said:


> As far as i know after getting PR dependent can enter australia prior to principal applicant. Their is no specific sequence to be followed. Make sure that Their are not conditions for travel mentioned on the grant letter.
> 
> 
> The most important is to make the first entry prior to IED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys if anyone have confirmed information on this (any offical source) please share.




From what I know, the primary applicant has to travel during the first visit or validation trip as we call it. The dependent can't make it alone. Post the first trip there is no compulsion for the primary applicant to accompany.



Will check for an official quote on this though


----------



## vikaschandra

:fingerscrossed:


rahulnair said:


> From what I know, the primary applicant has to travel during the first visit or validation trip as we call it. The dependent can't make it alone. Post the first trip there is no compulsion for the primary applicant to accompany.
> 
> 
> 
> Will check for an official quote on this though


Yes lets see if we can find an official answer to this. Kanwar in any case one call query DIAC for advise on this. Refer to the link for discussion within the forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...older-travel-first-before-main-applicant.html


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> As far as i know after getting PR dependent can enter australia prior to principal applicant. Their is no specific sequence to be followed. Make sure that Their are not conditions for travel mentioned on the grant letter.
> The most important is to make the first entry prior to IED.
> 
> Guys if anyone have confirmed information on this (any offical source) please share.



Thanks Vikas,

Lemme collect some more info

kanwar


----------



## rahulnair

vikaschandra said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Yes lets see if we can find an official answer to this. Kanwar in any case one call query DIAC for advise on this. Refer to the link for discussion within the forum
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...older-travel-first-before-main-applicant.html


Cool... So my understanding was a bit off the mark then. Sorry about that. 

Cheers!


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> Cool... So my understanding was a bit off the mark then. Sorry about that.
> 
> Cheers!


You were not wrong rahul cause if their are conditions attached to the grant then it has to be followed. 
but mostly it doesnt happen. Even i had my colleague sent her wife and child first and then joined them after a week. 

Anyways we are here to share and get as much information that we can to support us during and after PR process. 

As and when we get some official info on this lets share and be updated.


----------



## gopiatweb

vikaschandra said:


> Had been little mix up on the top have interchanged them seems fine now
> 
> 
> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1	SPS123 65 14-Sep-2015
> 2 smashinarun 65 18-Sep-2015 ICT BA
> 3 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 4 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5	grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 6	eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7	manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 8	Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 10	aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 11	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12	maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 13	karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 14	quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 15	ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
> 16	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
> 17	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 18	karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 20	gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 21	2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 22 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 23 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 24 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 25 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 26 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 27 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 28 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 29 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 30 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 31 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 32 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 33 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 34 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 35 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 36 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 37 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 38 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 39 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 40 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 41 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 42 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 43 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 44 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 45 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 46 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 47 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 48 sumanth1627 60
> 49 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 50 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 51 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 52 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 53 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 54 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
> 55 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 56 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 57 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 58 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 559 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 60 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
> 61 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 62 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111


Can someone add me to the list please?

gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-2015 ICT BA 261111

Also, from the recent invites, can someone tell till what date has been the ICT BA lists cleared? Any idea, if I might get an invite this year?


----------



## vikaschandra

gopiatweb said:


> Can someone add me to the list please?
> 
> gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> Also, from the recent invites, can someone tell till what date has been the ICT BA lists cleared? Any idea, if I might get an invite this year?




S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
1 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
2 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
3 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
4 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
5 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
7 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
8 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
9 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
10 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
11 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
12 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
13 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
14 ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
15 ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
16 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
17 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
18 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
19 gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111	
20 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
21 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
21 gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-2015 ICT BA 261111
22 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
23 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
24 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
25 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
26 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
27 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
28 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
29 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
30 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
31 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
32 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
33 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
34 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
35 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
36 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
37 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
38 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
39 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
40 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
41 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
42 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
43 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
44 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
45 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
46 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
47 sumanth1627 60
48 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
49 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
50 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
51 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
52 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
53 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
54 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
55 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
56 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
57 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
58 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
59 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
60 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
61 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111

This is the updated list have added you to the list. Please note that you make changes to the list yourself as well. Just need to keep the list updated.

The cutoff for the 18th Dec round might be somewhere around 25th Sept but have to wait for the official results to be announced. 

Invitation rounds for 2015 has been completed with the last round on 18th. Next round will be happening in January 2016 possibily 8th (usually it is 1st and 4th Friday) but since first friday is 1st it might not happen. 

Considering that the cutoff is moving 13-15 days only per round you can expect your invitation only by march-April 2016


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 2 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 4 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 8 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 10 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 11 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 13 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14 ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
> 15 ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
> 16 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19 gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 20 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 21 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 21 gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 22 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 23 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 24 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 25 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 26 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 27 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 28 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 29 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 30 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 31 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 32 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 33 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 34 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 35 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 36 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 37 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 38 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 39 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 40 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 41 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 42 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 43 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 44 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 45 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 46 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 47 sumanth1627 60
> 48 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 49 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 50 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 53 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
> 54 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 55 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 56 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 57 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 58 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 59 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
> 60 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 61 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> This is the updated list have added you to the list. Please note that you make changes to the list yourself as well. Just need to keep the list updated.
> 
> The cutoff for the 18th Dec round might be somewhere around 25th Sept but have to wait for the official results to be announced.
> 
> Invitation rounds for 2015 has been completed with the last round on 18th. Next round will be happening in January 2016 possibily 8th (usually it is 1st and 4th Friday) but since first friday is 1st it might not happen.
> 
> Considering that the cutoff is moving 13-15 days only per round you can expect your invitation only by march-April 2016



Yeah Vika ,

Thanks for the update....this wait is making me really impatient, i'm sure thats with everyone here

Good luck to all

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Yeah Vika ,
> 
> Thanks for the update....this wait is making me really impatient, i'm sure thats with everyone here
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> Kanwar


Patience my friend soon it will pay off. I am just wondering what must be going thr the minds of guys with 60 points who have been waiting since February they aren't even closer to seeing the cutoff going down to 60 points.


----------



## ankyset

Hi....Please update my points as 70 (instead of 60) as today I got my PTE-A scores and so my points will increase.....thanks.



vikaschandra said:


> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 2 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 4 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 8 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 10 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 11 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 13 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14 ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
> 15 ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
> 16 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19 gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 20 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 21 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 21 gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 22 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 23 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 24 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 25 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 26 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 27 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 28 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 29 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 30 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 31 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 32 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 33 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 34 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 35 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 36 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 37 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 38 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 39 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 40 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 41 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 42 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 43 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 44 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 45 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 46 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 47 sumanth1627 60
> 48 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 49 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 50 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 53 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
> 54 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 55 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 56 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 57 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 58 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 59 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
> 60 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 61 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> This is the updated list have added you to the list. Please note that you make changes to the list yourself as well. Just need to keep the list updated.
> 
> The cutoff for the 18th Dec round might be somewhere around 25th Sept but have to wait for the official results to be announced.
> 
> Invitation rounds for 2015 has been completed with the last round on 18th. Next round will be happening in January 2016 possibily 8th (usually it is 1st and 4th Friday) but since first friday is 1st it might not happen.
> 
> Considering that the cutoff is moving 13-15 days only per round you can expect your invitation only by march-April 2016


----------



## thisisav

*hi ankyset*

Hi Ankyset,
Even i am thinking about increasing my language score. What sort of preparation did you put in to boost your score? do you think IELTS or PTE is better to better the chances.

Regars
Av


----------



## ankyset

Hi.......i found PTE easier and prepared with te official guide for PTE for 2 weeks.


----------



## jegan007

vikaschandra said:


> S.No	UserID Points DOE Category
> 1 karthikkeyan01 65 27-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 2 jessie12 65 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 3 grant512 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 4 eff 65 3-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 5 manishjairath 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 7 Ind79 65 7-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 8 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 9 aprima 65 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 10 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 11 maizebb 65 28-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 12 karanvir3 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 13 quintonrobin 65 4-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 14 ram040479 65 11-Nov-2015 2611111
> 15 ravirutul 65 12-Nov-2015 261111
> 16 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 17 karthikr 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 18 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 19 gecashish 65 20-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 20 2aussier 65 30-Nov-2015
> 21 LakshmiNarasimhan S 65 11-Dec-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 21 gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 22 nr789 60 7-Feb-2015
> 23 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-2015
> 24 sriindia 60 14-Feb-2015
> 25 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 26 pawanverma 60 1-Mar-2015
> 27 777k 60 18-Mar-2015
> 28 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-2015
> 29 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 30 Aree 60 15-Apr-2015
> 31 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-2015
> 32 athar.dcsian 60 9-May-2015
> 33 Shanners 60 4-Jun-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 34 samir0075 60 15-Jun-2015
> 35 ankg 60 19-Jun-2015
> 36 birju_aussie 60 30-Jun-2015
> 37 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-2015
> 38 marlonz 60 1-Jul-2015
> 39 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-2015
> 40 cocox 60 14-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 41 luckyz 60 24-Jul-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 42 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-2015
> 43 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-2015
> 44 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-2015
> 45 asydney 60 20-Aug-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 46 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 47 sumanth1627 60
> 48 Sush1 60 14-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 49 jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 50 viv31085 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 51 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 52 bazsk 60 1-Oct-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 53 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-2015 2611xx
> 54 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 55 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 56 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-2015 ICT SA 261112
> 57 manc0108 60 6-Nov-2015
> 58 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 59 ankyset 60 04-11-2015 ICT BA
> 60 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 61 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-2015 ICT BA 261111
> 
> This is the updated list have added you to the list. Please note that you make changes to the list yourself as well. Just need to keep the list updated.
> 
> The cutoff for the 18th Dec round might be somewhere around 25th Sept but have to wait for the official results to be announced.
> 
> Invitation rounds for 2015 has been completed with the last round on 18th. Next round will be happening in January 2016 possibily 8th (usually it is 1st and 4th Friday) but since first friday is 1st it might not happen.
> 
> Considering that the cutoff is moving 13-15 days only per round you can expect your invitation only by march-April 2016


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Any idea when i will be invited --> jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112


----------



## vikaschandra

jegan007 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Any idea when i will be invited --> jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112


Hi jegan with 60 points and doe 28 sept 2015 your invite will will be coming through only during third quarter of 2016 or maybe you can expect a little earlier by mid of 2016. Try increasing your points either by giving IELTS or PTE if you have options for that.


----------



## jegan007

vikaschandra said:


> Hi jegan with 60 points and doe 28 sept 2015 your invite will will be coming through only during third quarter of 2016 or maybe you can expect a little earlier by mid of 2016. Try increasing your points either by giving IELTS or PTE if you have options for that.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Check my signature bro. Do let me know what i can do in this case. Any advice.


----------



## vikaschandra

jegan007 said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Check my signature bro. Do let me know what i can do in this case. Any advice.


Increase in points usually comes from state nomination, Language test, work experience, partners point.

for state you have already applied for VIC and got rejection. For NSW you would need to wait and watch as currently they seem to be inviting candidates with 70 Points
PTE you have already tried 3 times and have had hard luck with it. I cannot suggest you to go for it again. But this is the only place which can boost your score
Experience has categories for claiming point (8 Years or more, 5 Years or more, 3 Years or more & 1 Year or more which you must have already claimed (eg. if you claimed for 4 years and 10 months and in next two months your experience would cross 5 years your points would auto increase with 5 additional points with new DOE)
You can claim partner points as well provided she qualifies and gets positive assessment under 2611.
further to this I do not see any other option rather to wait for NSW or 189 until 2016


----------



## ram040479

*Wierd Question*

Hello Experts

A wierd question. Please find below my details with respect to EOIs

1. 189 EOI with a DOE of 11 Nov - Active and Submitted
2. 190 EOI for VIC with a DOE of 07 Nov - Active and Submitted. However VIC rejection
3. 190 EOI for NSW witha DOE of 12 Dec - Active and Submitted.

Can I change the VIC EOI to reflect 189 and change my Active 189 to 190 by selecting NSW. Will this give me an undue advantage of being ahead in terms of DOE. Or is it just that it does not make any difference ?


----------



## mgkarthick

ACS:

What do I do if my Review or Appeal application was not lodged within the 60 day restriction?
Unfortunately, you will not be eligible to apply for a review or appeal application. You need to lodge a new skills assessment application. We do ask all applicants to check their result letter as soon as it is issued, to ensure all the information they require for migration purposes has been assessed.

I have applied 6 months ago... I want to add few lines in my previous employer letter which I have it already. Can I add few additional points in my previously submitted documents and reasses or I need to launch new application?...

Kindly advise.

Regards, Karthick


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Karthick,

As far as concerned with ACS to Review/Appeal, you need to lodge within 60 days from the result letter published. In your case, it has crossed more than 6 months, you need to lodge a new application.

You could add additional points / modify little bit existing points would work. But if the statements are entirely changing, then they may declare it as unsuitable. 

If you had already submitted a letter from your employer, I would recommend you to go for colleague reference letter from the same company where in you could add more points and also provide some project details (closely related to nominated occupation) would definitely help in getting positive result. 

I did this way and got positive recently (gained 5 points additional so total came to 65 now)

PM me if you want to discuss on this regard.

Regards,


----------



## usmansshaikh

jegan007 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Any idea when i will be invited --> jegan007 60 28-Sep-2015 ICT SA 261112


guys where is this tracker...ill update my info there


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

ram040479 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> A wierd question. Please find below my details with respect to EOIs
> 
> 1. 189 EOI with a DOE of 11 Nov - Active and Submitted
> 2. 190 EOI for VIC with a DOE of 07 Nov - Active and Submitted. However VIC rejection
> 3. 190 EOI for NSW witha DOE of 12 Dec - Active and Submitted.
> 
> Can I change the VIC EOI to reflect 189 and change my Active 189 to 190 by selecting NSW. Will this give me an undue advantage of being ahead in terms of DOE. Or is it just that it does not make any difference ?


Hi Ram040479,

As per my understanding, it does not make any difference (Just 3-4 days) in getting the invitation if you want to interchange the EOI's between 189 & 190. However Skillselect may update the EOI DOE to current date if the modification affects the existing entered points.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

usmansshaikh said:


> guys where is this tracker...ill update my info there



This is a manual one which can be updated by anyone on their own. Vikaschandra has the excel sheet to update I believe.


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> A wierd question. Please find below my details with respect to EOIs
> 
> 1. 189 EOI with a DOE of 11 Nov - Active and Submitted
> 2. 190 EOI for VIC with a DOE of 07 Nov - Active and Submitted. However VIC rejection
> 3. 190 EOI for NSW witha DOE of 12 Dec - Active and Submitted.
> 
> Can I change the VIC EOI to reflect 189 and change my Active 189 to 190 by selecting NSW. Will this give me an undue advantage of being ahead in terms of DOE. Or is it just that it does not make any difference ?


Ram it is not only a weird question but weird idea as well. Did you not apply for VIC from their Website? What happens when you change the 189 to 190 if the DOE changes to current and vice versa? where would you fall in the queue?

Well we understand that you would want to climb up the queue to get invited earlier than expected but I do not think this is very good idea and would not do anything that would jeopardize my existing active EOIs.

still get others opinion as well, if anyone would support you to go ahead with it, you may try at your own risk.


----------



## vikaschandra

usmansshaikh said:


> guys where is this tracker...ill update my info there


Hi usman you can add your details here

My Immigration Tracker | information and news 

Courtsey Andrey.


----------



## jegan007

vikaschandra said:


> Increase in points usually comes from state nomination, Language test, work experience, partners point.
> 
> for state you have already applied for VIC and got rejection. For NSW you would need to wait and watch as currently they seem to be inviting candidates with 70 Points
> PTE you have already tried 3 times and have had hard luck with it. I cannot suggest you to go for it again. But this is the only place which can boost your score
> Experience has categories for claiming point (8 Years or more, 5 Years or more, 3 Years or more & 1 Year or more which you must have already claimed (eg. if you claimed for 4 years and 10 months and in next two months your experience would cross 5 years your points would auto increase with 5 additional points with new DOE)
> You can claim partner points as well provided she qualifies and gets positive assessment under 2611.
> further to this I do not see any other option rather to wait for NSW or 189 until 2016


==============================================

Thanks a lot bro.. I will work on your recommendations.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Still no luck with the grant :|


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Still no luck with the grant :|


Rohit it is delayed probably because of holidays you will get it soon.


----------



## SPS123

Hey guys, how long does it take for the CO to get assigned for the application?


----------



## birju_aussie

Gave my PTE Again (2nd attempt) and got >79 points in all sections as I wanted. Updated my EOI today with 70 points. Does anyone know when is the next invite date?


----------



## birju_aussie

Updated tracker

S.No	Name	Points	EOI Date 
1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
9	aprima	65	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
10	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
11	maizebb	65	28-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
12	karanvir3	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
13	quintonrobin	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
14	ram040479	65	11-Nov-15	2611111 
15	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-15	261111 
16	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
17	karthikr	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
18	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	gecashish	65	20-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
20	2aussier	65	30-Nov-15 
21	LakshmiNarasimhan	65	11-Dec-15	ICT	SA	261112
22	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
23	nr789	60	07-Feb-15 
24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 
25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 
26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
27	pawanverma	60	01-Mar-15 
28	777k	60	18-Mar-15 
29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15 
30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 
32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 
33	athar.dcsian	60	09-May-15 
34	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 
36	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 
37	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15 
38	marlonz	60	01-Jul-15 
39	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15 
40	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 
43	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15 
44	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15 
45	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx 
47	sumanth1627	60 
48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
51	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
52	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
53	anshulmadan	60	03-Oct-15	2611xx 
54	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
55	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
56	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
57	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15 
58	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
59	ankyset	60	04-11-15	ICT	BA	
60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


----------



## kanwar deep

birju_aussie said:


> Updated tracker
> 
> S.No	Name	Points	EOI Date
> 1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
> 2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 9	aprima	65	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 10	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 11	maizebb	65	28-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 12	karanvir3	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 13	quintonrobin	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 14	ram040479	65	11-Nov-15	2611111
> 15	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-15	261111
> 16	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 17	karthikr	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 18	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 19	gecashish	65	20-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 20	2aussier	65	30-Nov-15
> 21	LakshmiNarasimhan	65	11-Dec-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 23	nr789	60	07-Feb-15
> 24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15
> 25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15
> 26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 27	pawanverma	60	01-Mar-15
> 28	777k	60	18-Mar-15
> 29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15
> 30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 31	Aree	60	15-Apr-15
> 32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15
> 33	athar.dcsian	60	09-May-15
> 34	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15
> 36	ankg	60	19-Jun-15
> 37	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15
> 38	marlonz	60	01-Jul-15
> 39	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15
> 40	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 42	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
> 43	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15
> 44	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15
> 45	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 47	sumanth1627	60
> 48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 52	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 53	anshulmadan	60	03-Oct-15	2611xx
> 54	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 55	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 56	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 57	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15
> 58	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 59	ankyset	60	04-11-15	ICT	BA
> 60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


Hi Birju ,

With these points expect your invite positively by 1st week of Jan or the first invite round of Jan

Regards
Kanwar


----------



## jegan007

birju_aussie said:


> Gave my PTE Again (2nd attempt) and got >79 points in all sections as I wanted. Updated my EOI today with 70 points. Does anyone know when is the next invite date?


Bro Can you give me tips to get high score in PTE.


----------



## jegan007

jegan007 said:


> Bro Can you give me tips to get high score in PTE.


ALso wanted to know reading skill tips


----------



## dreamsanj

well well well.. Christmas came early for you birju.. Happy new yer too. your gift will be delivered to you on either 31st evening or 7th evening. party should be on.


----------



## kanwar deep

dreamsanj said:


> well well well.. Christmas came early for you birju.. Happy new yer too. your gift will be delivered to you on either 31st evening or 7th evening. party should be on.


Yeah ,

Next round in Jan birju will have his invite

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

Presuming that the first 7 on the list will get invited in the upcoming round

1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111

This would totally depend on the cutoff for 18th December round which we are hoping to be some where around 25th Sept. Just keep your fingers crossed for it.


----------



## birju_aussie

jegan007 said:


> ALso wanted to know reading skill tips


Hi Jeegan,
I just practiced using PTE Academic Test Builder(Macmillan) for around 13-15 days. I think you can get the material from PTE thread. 

Looks like you are very close to getting >79 in all 

For reading, you can follow the PTE test tips from the pearson site (link below)
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf

Lots of practice and reading newspapers, books, etc will help.


----------



## birju_aussie

dreamsanj said:


> well well well.. Christmas came early for you birju.. Happy new yer too. your gift will be delivered to you on either 31st evening or 7th evening. party should be on.


Thanks dreamsanj  and happy new year to you too.


----------



## jegan007

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Jeegan,
> I just practiced using PTE Academic Test Builder(Macmillan) for around 13-15 days. I think you can get the material from PTE thread.
> 
> Looks like you are very close to getting >79 in all
> 
> For reading, you can follow the PTE test tips from the pearson site (link below)
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
> 
> Lots of practice and reading newspapers, books, etc will help.


Thanks a lot brother


----------



## universalsardar

*Universalsardar*

Hi 1400ash

I am planning to submit EOI , with 190 visa NSW, and my points will be 55+6=60, for same category "system analyst"

What is probability to get invitation with 60 pints or need to have 65?



1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also received invitation to apply for 190 visa from Victoria. More details in signature.


----------



## vikaschandra

universalsardar said:


> Hi 1400ash
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI , with 190 visa NSW, and my points will be 55+6=60, for same category "system analyst"
> 
> What is probability to get invitation with 60 pints or need to have 65?


As per current trend only 65+ pointers are being invited by NSW. With 55+5 one has to be very lucky and all the odds should be in their favor to get invited.

You can track the nsw applicants status at this link and registet yourself as well

http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190

Courtesy - Thanks to Andrey the Developer & Admin of the tracker.


----------



## universalsardar

Thanks for your prompt response, but with 60 points it is impossible to get invite or it will take time to get invitation?

Can you please put light on this.




vikaschandra said:


> As per current trend only 65+ pointers are being invited by NSW. With 55+5 one has to be very lucky and all the odds should be in their favor to get invited.
> 
> You can track the nsw applicants status at this link and registet yourself as well
> 
> My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190
> 
> Courtesy - Thanks to Andrey the Developer & Admin of the tracker.


----------



## vikaschandra

universalsardar said:


> Thanks for your prompt response, but with 60 points it is impossible to get invite or it will take time to get invitation?
> 
> Can you please put light on this.


Universalsardar can you share more details (i mean point break down Age, Education & Experience, language etc) for me to gave clear picture. 

Firstly, Hope you are aware that for Subclass 189 the cutoff currently running is for 65 pointers. 60 pointers who have applied for 189 are in the waiting list since Feb 2015 and still counting months. Hopefully they shall start to receive their invite by may - june. 

Second thing to know is that for 189 2611 is under prorata which means by July 1536 candidates would receive invites and remaining in the queue would have to wait for fresh quota to be announced for FY 2016-17

Third, even with 65+5 many candidates have got rejection from VIC yet their are chances with 70 points. 
With regards to NSW I reckon with 55+5 one would be invited. Very unlikely to happen. 

Try increasing your points with ielts or pte that might give you an extra mileage


----------



## universalsardar

HI vikaschandra

Here are details.

want to apply for 190 NSW 55+5=60.

Experience 8-10 years
Occupation 261112
English : IELTS 6 in each

please suggest how are chances ??



vikaschandra said:


> Universalsardar can you share more details (i mean point break down Age, Education & Experience, language etc) for me to gave clear picture.
> 
> Firstly, Hope you are aware that for Subclass 189 the cutoff currently running is for 65 pointers. 60 pointers who have applied for 189 are in the waiting list since Feb 2015 and still counting months. Hopefully they shall start to receive their invite by may - june.
> 
> Second thing to know is that for 189 2611 is under prorata which means by July 1536 candidates would receive invites and remaining in the queue would have to wait for fresh quota to be announced for FY 2016-17
> 
> Third, even with 65+5 many candidates have got rejection from VIC yet their are chances with 70 points.
> With regards to NSW I reckon with 55+5 one would be invited. Very unlikely to happen.
> 
> Try increasing your points with ielts or pte that might give you an extra mileage


----------



## vikaschandra

universalsardar said:


> HI vikaschandra
> 
> Here are details.
> 
> want to apply for 190 NSW 55+5=60.
> 
> Experience 8-10 years
> Occupation 261112
> English : IELTS 6 in each
> 
> please suggest how are chances ??


Next to impossible. Sorry to dissapoint you but IMO I dont think you stand a chance to get invited with NSW. 

Try to imporve your scores for english if you find IELTS tough try giving PTE many have scored well with PTE and increased their points


----------



## vikaschandra

universalsardar said:


> HI vikaschandra
> 
> Here are details.
> 
> want to apply for 190 NSW 55+5=60.
> 
> Experience 8-10 years
> Occupation 261112
> English : IELTS 6 in each
> 
> please suggest how are chances ??


Check this thread for details with NSW application and invites


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## ankyset

Why is AU not updating their site with 18th Dec results?


----------



## malbuquerque306

ankyset said:


> Why is AU not updating their site with 18th Dec results?


probably due the Holiday season!! let's wait till begin of January.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Hello Everyone, 

Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## jegan007

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congratulation!! Wish you happy new year


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congratulations Usman!

You have received new year gift as "Grant" and enjoy time with your family!!


----------



## usmansshaikh

jegan007 said:


> Congratulation!! Wish you happy new year




Thank you and a Happy New year to you as well


----------



## usmansshaikh

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Congratulations Usman!
> 
> You have received new year gift as "Grant" and enjoy time with your family!!


Thanks LakshmNarasimhan! Its the best new year gift...


----------



## ankyset

Congrats on your Grant!!


----------



## usmansshaikh

ankyset said:


> Congrats on your Grant!!


Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

Hope and wish all of us on the waiting list get to see the 2017 NYE's fireworks at Sydney Harobour. Happy New Year and Thanks to Everyone on the Forum. 

Warm Regards,
VikasChandra


----------



## universalsardar

Hi 

Thanks for your guidance plz clear me for this question also.

As my skills can also be assessed as 263111 " computer Network and System Engineer"..

IN this case EOI with 55+5 NSW=60 ,, how much chances to get invitation and if yes how long it takes....






universalsardar said:


> HI vikaschandra
> 
> Here are details.
> 
> want to apply for 190 NSW 55+5=60.
> 
> Experience 8-10 years
> Occupation 261112
> English : IELTS 6 in each
> 
> please suggest how are chances ??


----------



## universalsardar

Hi 

Thanks for your guidance plz clear me for this question also.

As my skills can also be assessed as 263111 " computer Network and System Engineer"..

IN this case EOI with 55+5 NSW=60 ,, how much chances to get invitation and if yes how long it takes....






universalsardar said:


> HI vikaschandra
> 
> Here are details.
> 
> want to apply for 190 NSW 55+5=60.
> 
> Experience 8-10 years
> Occupation 261112
> English : IELTS 6 in each
> 
> please suggest how are chances ??


----------



## vikaschandra

universalsardar said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your guidance plz clear me for this question also.
> 
> As my skills can also be assessed as 263111 " computer Network and System Engineer"..
> 
> IN this case EOI with 55+5 NSW=60 ,, how much chances to get invitation and if yes how long it takes....


Hi again even for 263111 their have been people with 55+5 for NSW waiting since April 2015, seems pretty difficult.


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys 18th Dec results are out as I had mentioned earlier the cut off might be up to 25th Sept so is it

Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 18 December 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65 25/09/2015 15:28 PM


----------



## vikaschandra

the upcoming round should see the minimum of first 7 in the list invited
*
S.No	Name	Points	EOI Date	
1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111*
8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
9	aprima	65	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
10	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
11	maizebb	65	28-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
12	karanvir3	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
13	quintonrobin	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
14	ram040479	65	11-Nov-15	2611111	
15	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-15	261111	
16	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
17	karthikr	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
18	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	gecashish	65	20-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
20	2aussier	65	30-Nov-15	
21	LakshmiNarasimhan	65	11-Dec-15	ICT	SA	261112
22	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
23	nr789	60	07-Feb-15	
24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	
25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	
26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
27	pawanverma	60	01-Mar-15	
28	777k	60	18-Mar-15	
29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15	
30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	
32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15	
33	athar.dcsian	60	09-May-15	
34	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	
36	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	
37	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15	
38	marlonz	60	01-Jul-15	
39	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15	
40	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	
43	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15	
44	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15	
45	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
47	sumanth1627	60	
48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
51	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
52	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
53	anshulmadan	60	03-Oct-15	2611xx	
54	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
55	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
56	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
57	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15	
58	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
59	ankyset	60	04-11-15	ICT	BA	
60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> the upcoming round should see the minimum of first 7 in the list invited
> *
> S.No	Name	Points	EOI Date
> 1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
> 2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111*
> 8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 9	aprima	65	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 10	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 11	maizebb	65	28-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 12	karanvir3	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 13	quintonrobin	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 14	ram040479	65	11-Nov-15	2611111
> 15	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-15	261111
> 16	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 17	karthikr	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 18	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 19	gecashish	65	20-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 20	2aussier	65	30-Nov-15
> 21	LakshmiNarasimhan	65	11-Dec-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 23	nr789	60	07-Feb-15
> 24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15
> 25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15
> 26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 27	pawanverma	60	01-Mar-15
> 28	777k	60	18-Mar-15
> 29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15
> 30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 31	Aree	60	15-Apr-15
> 32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15
> 33	athar.dcsian	60	09-May-15
> 34	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15
> 36	ankg	60	19-Jun-15
> 37	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15
> 38	marlonz	60	01-Jul-15
> 39	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15
> 40	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 42	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
> 43	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15
> 44	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15
> 45	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 47	sumanth1627	60
> 48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 52	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 53	anshulmadan	60	03-Oct-15	2611xx
> 54	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 55	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 56	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 57	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15
> 58	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 59	ankyset	60	04-11-15	ICT	BA
> 60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111



Again 700 Invites only for Jan 8th round? I thought they would increase the number


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Again 700 Invites only for Jan 8th round? I thought they would increase the number


Karthikr I don't think this change would make much difference since 2611 is on Pro Rata and only minites number of invitations are sent out each month. 

Though I can understand your concern as the wait has been very long.


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> Karthikr I don't think this change would make much difference since 2611 is on Pro Rata and only minites number of invitations are sent out each month.
> 
> Though I can understand your concern as the wait has been very long.



True Vikas, this won't affect the pro rata people, but as a whole it does have an impact.


----------



## kanwar deep

karthikr said:


> True Vikas, this won't affect the pro rata people, but as a whole it does have an impact.


Yeah its very surprising that they are only issuing 700 invites but then we can expect this to go back to 1000 in next roung i mean after 8 jan round

Kanwar


----------



## simpsonaj

usmansshaikh said:


> guys where is this tracker...ill update my info there


hi usmansshaikh,

Happy New Year and Congratulations on your visa grant!

i can see from your footer that your visa application was on hold from May to September. Can I ask why this is? Was that something imposed by visa processing or by yourselves?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## karthikr

kanwar deep said:


> Yeah its very surprising that they are only issuing 700 invites but then we can expect this to go back to 1000 in next roung i mean after 8 jan round
> 
> Kanwar



Yes. They are still under holiday mood i guess, as we can still see Dec 18th 2015 under Next Invitation Rounds.


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> True Vikas, this won't affect the pro rata people, but as a whole it does have an impact.


hopefully DIBP shall change the trend and bring it back to usual number of invites beginning February 2016 round. 

as of today all we got to hope is the maximum number of invites goes to the people on the list and it clears more number of days than usual.


----------



## simpsonaj

*Just the beginning!*

This forum is great - thanks everyone for the useful information posted here!

I will be contributing as and when I have info. For now, I am just at the start. I submitted my ACS skills assessment on 17th December 2015 and am waiting for the results. I have scheduled my IELTS test for 23rd January. 

Fingers crossed for a successful year!


----------



## karthikr

simpsonaj said:


> This forum is great - thanks everyone for the useful information posted here!
> 
> I will be contributing as and when I have info. For now, I am just at the start. I submitted my ACS skills assessment on 17th December 2015 and am waiting for the results. I have scheduled my IELTS test for 23rd January.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a successful year!


All the best buddy.. You should get your ACS result in this week (delay owing to holidays) and hope you get the desired score in IELTS... Welcome aboard !!


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Yes. They are still under holiday mood i guess, as we can still see Dec 18th 2015 under Next Invitation Rounds.



karthikr and kanwar you should be expecting your invites in Feb 2016 probably the second round.


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> karthikr and kanwar you should be expecting your invites in Feb 2016 probably the second round.



Thanks Vikas.. Yeah, may b in Feb 3rd week (2nd invite), as per last trends they are clearing 13days...


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Thanks Vikas.. Yeah, may b in Feb 3rd week (2nd invite), as per last trends they are clearing 13days...


Yes karthik currently 12-13 days are being cleared each round but I think here on wards it will clear nearly 20 days per round. The cutoff would probably reduced to 60 in couple of months time


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Yes karthik currently 12-13 days are being cleared each round but I think here on wards it will clear nearly 20 days per round. The cutoff would probably reduced to 60 in couple of months time



So good to hear and see such positive comments, coming into the new year


----------



## karthikr

ram040479 said:


> So good to hear and see such positive comments, coming into the new year



Absolutely.. 20 days clearance, nothing can i ask more, if that happens


----------



## Cocox

Happy new year mates 

@vikaschandra - Bro, could you move me up the list please. My NEW details are actually as follows (as I submitted for the 2nd time with SS bla bla) therefore should be listed towards the top of the list I guess:

cocox	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111

Wish me luck guys and I'll wish you + send positive vibes in return  

On another note, does anyone know what are the next steps after getting SS EOI and possibly point me towards a thread where I can find those details?


----------



## vikaschandra

Cocox said:


> Happy new year mates
> 
> @vikaschandra - Bro, could you move me up the list please. My NEW details are actually as follows (as I submitted for the 2nd time with SS bla bla) therefore should be listed towards the top of the list I guess:
> 
> cocox	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 
> Wish me luck guys and I'll wish you + send positive vibes in return
> 
> On another note, does anyone know what are the next steps after getting SS EOI and possibly point me towards a thread where I can find those details?


Hi Cocox this list is for Independent 189 and not SS. Were your points updated to 65 for 189?
Which state have you applied for?


----------



## Cocox

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Cocox this list is for Independent 189 and not SS. Were your points updated to 65 for 189?
> Which state have you applied for?


OMG. Wrong thread?

I've applied for ICTBA 261111 NSW on 03/10/2015 . Overall marks with SS is 65.


----------



## vikaschandra

Cocox said:


> OMG. Wrong thread?
> 
> I've applied for ICTBA 261111 NSW on 03/10/2015 . Overall marks with SS is 65.


You are in pretty difficult situation for 189 with 60 points. On the other hand even with 65 points I have not seen any invitations from NSW lately. Still do not lose hope for NSW as they can send invitation anytime as they do not have a pattern. 

For NSW you can follow the below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## Cocox

Hi Vikas, It's for 190 NSW but I get where you're coming from. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## vikaschandra

Cocox said:


> Hi Vikas, It's for 190 NSW but I get where you're coming from. Thanks a lot for the help


Cocox you can track the eoi submission for other candidates and also can know about the current invitation status for NSW from below tracker maintained by Andrey 

My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

I am not sure what you mean by saying you get where I am coming from?

Well best wishes.


----------



## kanwar deep

karthikr said:


> Thanks Vikas.. Yeah, may b in Feb 3rd week (2nd invite), as per last trends they are clearing 13days...


Karthik..u nd me are sailing in the same boat bro...EOI 16 Nov , Lets keep fingers crossed, we can expect the invite next month or may be mar 1st invite round


Kanwar


----------



## karthikr

kanwar deep said:


> Karthik..u nd me are sailing in the same boat bro...EOI 16 Nov , Lets keep fingers crossed, we can expect the invite next month or may be mar 1st invite round
> 
> 
> Kanwar


haha so true bro... lets just pray that we get in Feb at max :fingerscrossed:

In the mean while get ready with docs, funds...


----------



## ravirutul

All the best guys...I have eoi filing date of 12th november...Quite close to both yours....


----------



## dreamsanj

He ment the funds for visa fees


----------



## thisisav

Hi All,

I have applied for subclass 189 on 30 sep 2015 with 60 points and it seems the chances are slim at the moment since people submitted in Feb 2015 are still in the waiting list. I have been thinking about applying EOI for SS under 190 subclass.

Which state would you recommend for SA 261112 for a quicker response and fair opportunities? Appreciate your valuable suggestions.

Thanks & Regards
Av

EOI DOE : 30 Sep 2015 (189)
Points : 60
Job no : 261112


----------



## vikaschandra

thisisav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 189 on 30 sep 2015 with 60 points and it seems the chances are slim at the moment since people submitted in Feb 2015 are still in the waiting list. I have been thinking about applying EOI for SS under 190 subclass.
> 
> Which state would you recommend for SA 261112 for a quicker response and fair opportunities? Appreciate your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Av
> 
> EOI DOE : 30 Sep 2015 (189)
> Points : 60
> Job no : 261112


Submit to NSW and VIC. Better to try your luck with SS it might work out well.


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys the invitations will start rolling in next 22 Hrs. Beat wishes to all on the top of the list. Others hope and pray that it clears maximum number of applicants from this forum and cutoff moves at least 20+ days


----------



## thisisav

Thanks Vikas, 

Can I apply for both the states NSW and Victoria at the same time?
My understanding is it does not impact the ICT 189 EOI that I have done already, hope my understanding is right.

Regards
av

EOI DOE : 30 Sep 2015 (189)
Points : 60
Job no : 261112


----------



## vikaschandra

thisisav said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> Can I apply for both the states NSW and Victoria at the same time?
> My understanding is it does not impact the ICT 189 EOI that I have done already, hope my understanding is right.
> 
> Regards
> av
> 
> EOI DOE : 30 Sep 2015 (189)
> Points : 60
> Job no : 261112


Yes AV you can lodge a seperate eoi for NSW on the skill select. And for VIC apply it on their website. Go through the link below. 

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

VIC has aome criteria which should be met like band 7 in each module of IELTS


----------



## mdpm20

hello everyone,

I updated my EOI last Dec 28.. I have 65 points all. What is my chance to get an invite?..


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I updated my EOI last Dec 28.. I have 65 points all. What is my chance to get an invite?..


With 65 points and doe as 28th Dec you can expect invite By March 2nd Round or 1st round of April


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> With 65 points and doe as 28th Dec you can expect invite By March 2nd Round or 1st round of April


Hi vikaschandara,

Thank you for the reply  I did submit SS to NSW and I am hoping that they will invite me as well.. I am reading the immi tracker but I notice some ICT BAs have not receive any invites yet with NSW..


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hi vikaschandara,
> 
> Thank you for the reply  I did submit SS to NSW and I am hoping that they will invite me as well.. I am reading the immi tracker but I notice some ICT BAs have not receive any invites yet with NSW..


Their has been some invitations going out from NSW as well as VIC. 

with 65+5 their is good chance of receiving invitation to apply.


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> Their has been some invitations going out from NSW as well as VIC.
> 
> with 65+5 their is good chance of receiving invitation to apply.



Hello vikaschandra,

You are the second person who told me that and I am happy.. I hope the person who lodge his invatation last OCt 26 (sorry i forgot his name) will be invited soon  Thank you


----------



## eff

Does anyone know if there will be two rounds in January? The next rounds information webpage is not clear at all...
Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

eff said:


> Does anyone know if there will be two rounds in January? The next rounds information webpage is not clear at all...
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No one would have confirmed answer about this as all are depending on the skill select published data. 
Their should be another round possibily in 22nd Jan. Lets just hope DIBP doesnt change it to 1 round per month.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Updated List*

Hoping the first 7 would receive their invites today. If Ashutosh Mehta also gets his invite it would be wonders for everyone...:fingerscrossed:

Best Wishes guys

S.No	Name	Points	EOI Date	
*1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111*
_8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111_
9	aprima	65	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
10	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
11	maizebb	65	28-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
12	karanvir3	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
13	quintonrobin	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
14	ram040479	65	11-Nov-15	2611111	
15	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-15	261111	
16	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
17	karthikr	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
18	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	gecashish	65	20-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
20	2aussier	65	30-Nov-15	
21	LakshmiNarasimhan	65	11-Dec-15	ICT	SA	261112
22	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
23	nr789	60	07-Feb-15	
24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	
25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	
26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
27	pawanverma	60	01-Mar-15	
28	777k	60	18-Mar-15	
29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15	
30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	
32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15	
33	athar.dcsian	60	09-May-15	
34	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	
36	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	
37	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15	
38	marlonz	60	01-Jul-15	
39	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15	
40	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	
43	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15	
44	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15	
45	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
47	sumanth1627	60	
48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
51	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
52	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
53	anshulmadan	60	03-Oct-15	2611xx	
54	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
55	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
56	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
57	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15	
58	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
59	ankyset	60	04-11-15	ICT	BA	
60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> Hoping the first 7 would receive their invites today. If Ashutosh Mehta also gets his invite it would be wonders for everyone...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Best Wishes guys
> 
> S.No	Name	Points	EOI Date
> *1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
> 2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111*
> _8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111_
> 9	aprima	65	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 10	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 11	maizebb	65	28-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 12	karanvir3	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 13	quintonrobin	65	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 14	ram040479	65	11-Nov-15	2611111
> 15	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-15	261111
> 16	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 17	karthikr	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 18	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 19	gecashish	65	20-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 20	2aussier	65	30-Nov-15
> 21	LakshmiNarasimhan	65	11-Dec-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 23	nr789	60	07-Feb-15
> 24	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15
> 25	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15
> 26	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 27	pawanverma	60	01-Mar-15
> 28	777k	60	18-Mar-15
> 29	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-15
> 30	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 31	Aree	60	15-Apr-15
> 32	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15
> 33	athar.dcsian	60	09-May-15
> 34	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 35	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15
> 36	ankg	60	19-Jun-15
> 37	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15
> 38	marlonz	60	01-Jul-15
> 39	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15
> 40	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 42	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
> 43	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15
> 44	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15
> 45	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 46	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx
> 47	sumanth1627	60
> 48	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 49	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 50	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 52	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 53	anshulmadan	60	03-Oct-15	2611xx
> 54	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 55	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 56	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 57	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15
> 58	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 59	ankyset	60	04-11-15	ICT	BA
> 60	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 61	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


Ahhh hope Ashutosh gets the invite bro... cant wait anymore..


----------



## karthikr

guys anyone got the invite??

1	birju_aussie	70	29-Dec-15	ICT BA	261111
2	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111


Can any one from the above, confirm?


----------



## jessie12

Have not received anything yet.


----------



## eff

Nothing yet...


----------



## karthikeyan01

karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112


got the invitation finally.. 

karthik


----------



## karthikr

karthikeyan01 said:


> karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 
> 
> got the invitation finally..
> 
> karthik



Congratulations Buddy...


----------



## karthikr

Dont tell me that it moved only 2days from 25th Sep to 27th 

Below guys are still waiting.....:fingerscrossed:

3	jessie12	65	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
4	grant512	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	eff	65	03-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	manishjairath	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	Ind79	65	07-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
8	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111


----------



## jessie12

got it guys! I got invited on IMMI but did not receive the email.


----------



## karthikr

jessie12 said:


> got it guys! I got invited on IMMI but did not receive the email.


wohoooo.. congratulations Jessie

Others, please confirm


----------



## eff

No invite yet. I believe grant512 or me will remain at the top of the list


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> No invite yet. I believe grant512 or me will remain at the top of the list


 aahhh so hard to believe... only 5days cleared


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> aahhh so hard to believe... only 5days cleared



yes, and I turn 33 at the beginning February, so if there is no 2nd round in January I am doomed.


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> yes, and I turn 33 at the beginning February, so if there is no 2nd round in January I am doomed.


i wish there is a dislike button.. to dislike this..

Keep the hope buddy.. lets pray that there is 2nd round and you will be invited


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> i wish there is a dislike button.. to dislike this..
> 
> Keep the hope buddy.. lets pray that there is 2nd round and you will be invited


Thanks


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> Thanks


Just to confirm, you did verified by logging into SkilleSelect account? and Status is Stull Submitted and Not Invited?


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> Just to confirm, you did verified by logging into SkilleSelect account? and Status is Stull Submitted and Not Invited?


Yes, I did, many times actually.


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> Yes, I did, many times actually.



Ahhh DIBP... on the other thread Non-Pro Rata has rocketed... they moved from Oct 9th to Nov 23rd... good for them..

What happend to Pro rata ones.. atleast should have moved 10 days minimum


----------



## Bala2015

*Eoi*

Does anyone have solid information on how much has it moved for ICT BA

---
Bala
_EOI submitted on 25thNov (65 points)_


----------



## karthikr

Bala2015 said:


> Does anyone have solid information on how much has it moved for ICT BA
> 
> ---
> Bala
> _EOI submitted on 25thNov (65 points)_


Cutoff is some where btn 30th Sep to Oct 2nd


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Bala and karthik,

Sometimes it get cleared for 12 days, at times 1 day, 13 days etc based on the trends. 

I have noticed many applicants on Sep, Oct and Nov. December not seen much in this forum.

Patience is the key to the success path. Hope next round clears more than 15 days.


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikeyan01 said:


> karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 
> 
> got the invitation finally..
> 
> karthik


Congrats Karthik


----------



## vikaschandra

This round was not as anticipated for 2611 only 5-7 days movement thats it- 

Guys keep your hopes intact things will turn out in your favor in the future


----------



## birju_aussie

Got the invite as expected with 70 points!


----------



## viv31085

congrats for the invited 65 pointers , for 60 pointers like me this is so bloody irritating i thought by this time all the backlogs for 65 will be cleared but thats not going to happen itseems 
took ielts and got 6.5 in writing


----------



## viv31085

always wanted to do MBA after getting there (Aus) with my PR , now its getting delayed too much am thinking of applying for MBA 2016 july intake


----------



## karthikr

I wonder if they have invited approx 64 - quota in this round, which i don't think they did..

but anyways, hopefully we have another invite in this month - Jan 22nd and they clear up to 20days, moving the cutoff to not less than October 20th


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> I wonder if they have invited approx 64 - quota in this round, which i don't think they did..
> 
> but anyways, hopefully we have another invite in this month - Jan 22nd and they clear up to 20days, moving the cutoff to not less than October 20th



Is there anyway to find out if there will be a second round? I was thinking of calling them, on the pretext that the webpage is confusing (it still says that those are the December rounds and there is one date for December AND one for January, but I'm not sure they will give that information out. 
Anyone has any experience calling their contact center? Would this be a good idea?


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> Is there anyway to find out if there will be a second round? I was thinking of calling them, on the pretext that the webpage is confusing (it still says that those are the December rounds and there is one date for December AND one for January, but I'm not sure they will give that information out.
> Anyone has any experience calling their contact center? Would this be a good idea?



I am not sure on that Eff.. We have only 2 options

A) As mentioned by you call them up and see if they give an update
B) Wait for them to update the site.

Apart from the above 2 options, no one can confirm, if there will be another round or not..

Hopefully there is one and i seriously pray you get invited:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Cograts invited fellow BAs! please update/add your details to tracker for others to see. 

Next big step: PR APPLICATION!


----------



## ankyset

I got the invite too


----------



## AVINASH189

*still waiting*

ICT SA 261112 
EOI date : 15th OCT 2015 (65 points)
Invite : ???


----------



## andreyx108b

AVINASH189 said:


> ICT SA 261112 EOI date : 15th OCT 2015 (65 points) Invite : ???


Hopefully next 2 rounds...


----------



## A-A

I submitted EOI against ICT Business Analyst for 189 Visa and 190 (NSW) visa on 8th October 2015 but still did not get any response. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 (NSW). can anyone guide by when can I get response?
A-A


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Hi A-A,

Currently DIBP cutoff for ICT Business analyst occupation is 65 points. There is already a long waiting queue of 60 pointers from Feb-2015. Since the current cut off is 65 points, you may have to look out the way of increasing 5 points with any of the options (Experience / English scores) so that the chances would go bright!

Kindly provide your details of education, experience, english scores, age, so will share our views.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shanners

Hello,

Just wondered, what are the experts thoughts on invites for 60 pointers? Will this backlog eventually clear and is it just a matter of waiting for like 12 months? Or do you think it may never get below 65?

I've been looking at previous years and have seen that this has happened before and eventually cleared but am starting to get concerned!

We can't increase our points so we have no choice but to wait and be patient but its so hard!


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondered, what are the experts thoughts on invites for 60 pointers? Will this backlog eventually clear and is it just a matter of waiting for like 12 months? Or do you think it may never get below 65?
> 
> I've been looking at previous years and have seen that this has happened before and eventually cleared but am starting to get concerned!
> 
> We can't increase our points so we have no choice but to wait and be patient but its so hard!


Shanners I can understand your dilemma and especially after yesterday's round which turned out to be so bad it indeed has become matter of concern. Yet it is for sure that the cut off will come down to 60 points but that would be happening not before April 2016 provided here onwards each round covers minimum of 12-15 days.

Keep your hopes high it will turn in favor of 60 pointers too


----------



## thala1984

Happy New Year to Everyone.

Hi Vikas,
Hope you are doing good. 
I got the invite as same day as you.( 04 Dec 2015).
I have submitted my VISA application on 10th Dec and uploaded all documents ( including Medicals & Indian PCC) on 14th Dec. Still we are waiting for PCC from South Africa.Hopefully we will get SA PCC during next week.
So far CO is not allocated to us.
Kindly advise what is the average time it takes to assign CO after lodging Visa?
Appreciate your help.
Thanks.

Regards
Vino


----------



## vikaschandra

thala1984 said:


> Happy New Year to Everyone.
> 
> Hi Vikas,
> Hope you are doing good.
> I got the invite as same day as you.( 04 Dec 2015).
> I have submitted my VISA application on 10th Dec and uploaded all documents ( including Medicals & Indian PCC) on 14th Dec. Still we are waiting for PCC from South Africa.Hopefully we will get SA PCC during next week.
> So far CO is not allocated to us.
> Kindly advise what is the average time it takes to assign CO after lodging Visa?
> Appreciate your help.
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards
> Vino


Hi Vino there has been instances when the CO picked up the cases in 8-9 days also. So far as i have read and come across usual time for CO to be assigned is 28 days but yet again their has been instance where CO has not been assigned since past 45 days. 
I have also asked the question to some of our senior members and hoping they can shed some light on it. 

Your case did not see a CO in December might be because of holidays. But you can expect it soon now. 

Shall keep you updated.


----------



## manc0108

Hi all,

Got rejection mail from Victoria this morning  With 60 points finding it very difficult to get through 189 or NSW. I am on 57th position in the updated list


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondered, what are the experts thoughts on invites for 60 pointers? Will this backlog eventually clear and is it just a matter of waiting for like 12 months? Or do you think it may never get below 65?
> 
> I've been looking at previous years and have seen that this has happened before and eventually cleared but am starting to get concerned!
> 
> We can't increase our points so we have no choice but to wait and be patient but its so hard!


I think that the chance of threshold for 261111/2 falling below 65 is very slim. I would recommend you applying for NSW SS - you will most likely be invited in the next 6 months. 

Good luck


----------



## satsah

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for state sponsor. Can I add my wife's point as partner's point where both ANZSCO code are in COSL but her code is not in state occupation list. I know she needs to clear her IELTS/PTE. Can u tell me which states are currently sending invitation for ict BA ?


----------



## Shanners

Thanks. Do you know what happens if we apply for NSW, get invited, but decide not to apply-what happens to our eoi for the 189 visa? 
Regards


----------



## aj970031

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondered, what are the experts thoughts on invites for 60 pointers? Will this backlog eventually clear and is it just a matter of waiting for like 12 months? Or do you think it may never get below 65?
> 
> I've been looking at previous years and have seen that this has happened before and eventually cleared but am starting to get concerned!
> 
> We can't increase our points so we have no choice but to wait and be patient but its so hard!


Hey Shanners, 

I am pretty much in the same boat (except that my boat set sail later than yours) With the EOI submitted only last week and with 60 teeny weeny points , I see no hope for me


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Thanks. Do you know what happens if we apply for NSW, get invited, but decide not to apply-what happens to our eoi for the 189 visa?
> Regards


You can have SC189 and SC190 in one EOI or in two different EOIs (it is acceptable) 

Then, Once you got nominated (i.e. receive ITA) via SC190 your SC189 will become locked (so not invite). In case you keep two different EOIs for SC189 and SC190 then having received ITA in one will have no impact on to the other one. 

Good luck


----------



## Shanners

aj970031 said:


> Hey Shanners,
> 
> I am pretty much in the same boat (except that my boat set sail later than yours) With the EOI submitted only last week and with 60 teeny weeny points , I see no hope for me


Hey, lets hope things start to change in our favour soon! Best of luck 
Regards


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Mine is 20th Oct and hoping by all means I would get invite in first round of Feb 16. I don't mind the initial wait but after PR App been filed...I just can't. Because thats exactly where it get muddy - with very little visibility and each case been unique in a sense.


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi A-A,
> 
> Currently DIBP cutoff for ICT Business analyst occupation is 65 points. There is already a long waiting queue of 60 pointers from Feb-2015. Since the current cut off is 65 points, you may have to look out the way of increasing 5 points with any of the options (Experience / English scores) so that the chances would go bright!
> 
> Kindly provide your details of education, experience, english scores, age, so will share our views.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Thanks for the response. Thats a very difficult situation. Process details are as below:

Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016

Further details:

Age: 34
Education: Bachelors (accepted by ACS)
Experience: Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years
IELTS: 7.5

Looking forward to your reply.

A-A


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

A-A said:


> Hi Thanks for the response. Thats a very difficult situation. Process details are as below:
> 
> Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016
> 
> Further details:
> 
> Age: 34
> Education: Bachelors (accepted by ACS)
> Experience: Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years
> IELTS: 7.5
> 
> Looking forward to your reply.
> 
> A-A


Hi A-A,

Your Experience: After ACS assessment, if your experience count falls nearing more than 7 years, 10 months or nearer, then you could wait for 2 or few months so your points could increase more to 5.

Other option in my opinion, you scored band 7.5 in IELTS which means you could score easily band 8 in PTE. I have seen many peoples scored band 7 in IELTS had scored easily band 8 in PTE. That way your total points raise to 70 and makes your invitation in the next round itself.

PM me if you need PTE materials free of cost.

Regards,


----------



## ahmedmakbul

Ok got the invitation to lodge 189 subclass VISA on 8th Jan'16


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedmakbul said:


> Ok got the invitation to lodge 189 subclass VISA on 8th Jan'16


What was your DOE?


----------



## ahmedmakbul

andreyx108b said:


> What was your DOE?


Date of EOI: 10th Nov'15


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedmakbul said:


> Date of EOI: 10th Nov'15


I am a bit confused, if you had 70 points, you should have been invited in 2nd round in november, if 65 it is to early for 10th of november doe.


----------



## ahmedmakbul

andreyx108b said:


> I am a bit confused, if you had 70 points, you should have been invited in 2nd round in november, if 65 it is to early for 10th of november doe.


Till 7th Jan'16, my point was 60 for 189 (+5 for 190). As I re-appeared at IELTS and secured higher score, the points rose up to 70 pts. I updated the EOI on 7th Jan'16. And got the invitation on 8th Jan'16.

The cut off for this category (ICT BA/SA) has been 65. I guess, there is a number of people with 65 points for these skills. As a result, they are lagging behind. As soon as I get out of that range, my invitation came so soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedmakbul said:


> Yes, the cut off for this category (ICT BA/SA) at those times were 65. After sending invitation towards other skills, they call for invitation for a pro-rata basis for these skills . i guess, there is a number of people with 65 points. As a result, they are lagging behind. As soon as I get out of that range, my invitation came so soon.


The backlog is moving with 65 points the currently cut-off is somewhere around 30/09/15.

Have you been invited with 65 points and DOE 10/11/15 with anzsco 261111/2 on the 8/01/16?

Sorry to be so slow)


----------



## ahmedmakbul

andreyx108b said:


> The backlog is moving with 65 points the currently cut-off is somewhere around 30/09/15.
> 
> Have you been invited with 65 points and DOE 10/11/15 with anzsco 261111/2 on the 8/01/16?
> 
> Sorry to be so slow)



I have been invited with 70 points and DOE 10/11/15 with anzsco 261112 on the 8/01/16


----------



## vikaschandra

ahmedmakbul said:


> I have been invited with 70 points and DOE 10/11/15 with anzsco 261112 on the 8/01/16


Congratulations Ahmed. You deserve the invite as you worked hard towards language test and scored high


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ahmed. You deserve the invite as you worked hard towards language test and scored high


Vikas, so the point score was increased?) ahhha) thats what i was confused about)


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Vikas, so the point score was increased?) ahhha) thats what i was confused about)


Yes Andy until 6th Jan he was with 60 points. He re-appeared for the language test and before the 8th Jan round he had already climbed up to to spot securing invite. It is well deserved invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Andy until 6th Jan he was with 60 points. He re-appeared for the language test and before the 8th Jan round he had already climbed up to to spot securing invite. It is well deserved invite.


Now all clear ))) so new DOE was 06/01/16 with 70pts ))) thanks for clearing it up guys ))


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Now all clear ))) so new DOE was 06/01/16 with 70pts ))) thanks for clearing it up guys ))


No Andy he updated his EOI on 7th Jan a day before the invitation round. His DOE was 7 Jan 2016


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi A-A,
> 
> Your Experience: After ACS assessment, if your experience count falls nearing more than 7 years, 10 months or nearer, then you could wait for 2 or few months so your points could increase more to 5.
> 
> Other option in my opinion, you scored band 7.5 in IELTS which means you could score easily band 8 in PTE. I have seen many peoples scored band 7 in IELTS had scored easily band 8 in PTE. That way your total points raise to 70 and makes your invitation in the next round itself.
> 
> PM me if you need PTE materials free of cost.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately my experience is 6 years 7 months after ACS. They cut 2 years. ACS cut 2 years from my experience. What is the chance if I challenge them?

Secondly what about Sub class 190? I have 65 points there for NSW.


----------



## Karun82

Hi 
Can you please me pte materials


----------



## Karun82

Hi 
Can you please share me pte course materials


----------



## karthikeyan01

Hi Vikas & others,

I have few question on Visa application.
#1. When should the Visa fees be paid? Is it before submission or can this be done later once CO is assigned?
#2. Is the Visa fee refundable if Visa is rejected for any reason?
#3. I could not see the option to upload any document (though I dont have yet), will this be made available only after submisison?

Much appreciate your response.

Thanks,
Karthik
------------------------------------------------
<<Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - ANZSCO 261112 | IELTS : 27 Sep 2015 - Overall Band Score : 8 | EOI DOE - 27 Sept 2015 Points: 65 | Invited: 08 Jan 2016 >>


----------



## andreyx108b

karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi Vikas & others, I have few question on Visa application. #1. When should the Visa fees be paid? Is it before submission or can this be done later once CO is assigned? #2. Is the Visa fee refundable if Visa is rejected for any reason? #3. I could not see the option to upload any document (though I dont have yet), will this be made available only after submisison? Much appreciate your response. Thanks, Karthik ------------------------------------------------ <<Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - ANZSCO 261112 | IELTS : 27 Sep 2015 - Overall Band Score : 8 | EOI DOE - 27 Sept 2015 Points: 65 | Invited: 08 Jan 2016 >>



1. At the time of application
2. No, i think you can withdrew but dont think you will get any money back.
3. Once paid you will have such option


----------



## karthikeyan01

andreyx108b said:


> 1. At the time of application
> 2. No, i think you can withdrew but dont think you will get any money back.
> 3. Once paid you will have such option[/QU
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers


----------



## simpsonaj

*ACS +ve result*

I got my ACS +ve result back on Friday. Next step IELTS test on 23rd Jan - bring it on!

Skills Assessment submitted: 17 December 2015
+ve result: 8 January 2016


----------



## rohitjaggi

I am so loosing my temper now.... this wait is frustrating.

DIBP slower than a tortoise.


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikeyan01 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. At the time of application
> 2. No, i think you can withdrew but dont think you will get any money back.
> 3. Once paid you will have such option[/QU
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Andy is right
> 
> 1. CO will get the case once the status changes to Application received after visa payment
> 2. Their is no refund
> 3. After visa application fee is paid you have option to upload documents.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1400ashi

rohitjaggi said:


> I am so loosing my temper now.... this wait is frustrating.
> 
> DIBP slower than a tortoise.


Hi Rohit,

in the document checklist, if one doesn't have the birth certificate, you can attach the certified copy of passport or secondary certificate.

Did you also upload like this or was there some other situation?


----------



## rohitjaggi

1400ashi said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> in the document checklist, if one doesn't have the birth certificate, you can attach the certified copy of passport or secondary certificate.
> 
> Did you also upload like this or was there some other situation?


I did upload my passport in place of birth certificate, but i was asked to upload birth certificate or the school leaving certificate.


----------



## purple5

Sanzee said:


> Hi,
> I applied to WA 489 FS with 75 points on 26th October and still waiting.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Sanzee,

What is your application status now?

Thanks


----------



## hari05

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI today with 65 points for ICT Business analyst. This 65 points is including the 5 points for my partner with ICT BA skills.

Can i expect an invite with this points? Can anyone throw light on when I can expect the invite?

Please help


----------



## vikaschandra

hari05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today with 65 points for ICT Business analyst. This 65 points is including the 5 points for my partner with ICT BA skills.
> 
> Can i expect an invite with this points? Can anyone throw light on when I can expect the invite?
> 
> Please help


Hello Hari05 what is your DOE? With 65 points yes you can expect an invite but not very soon it would take few months for you to secure the invite. Currently the cutoff is running for 65 points and doe seems to be somewhere around 30th Sept-2nd Oct 2015. You should wait and watch on how the second round invite go out which is probably in 22nd Jan


----------



## RAKI1978

aj970031 said:


> Hey Shanners,
> 
> I am pretty much in the same boat (except that my boat set sail later than yours) With the EOI submitted only last week and with 60 teeny weeny points , I see no hope for me




I waited one whole year with 60 points in nsw -ss, no luck. Higher points, the better


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately my experience is 6 years 7 months after ACS. They cut 2 years. ACS cut 2 years from my experience. What is the chance if I challenge them?
> 
> Secondly what about Sub class 190? I have 65 points there for NSW.



You cannot challenge ACS as the default minimum deduction is 2 years and it varies from 2 to 6 years depending on the educational degree assessment.

Secondly, NSW too inviting candidates 70 or more points (including SS 5 points) off late no invites due to holiday seasons. 

Meanwhile you could try for Victoria sponsorship as they purely decide on your resume against the available opportunities within their state.

Why don't you give another shot of writing PTE? Other option is to claim through partner skills (5 points) read through DIBP site for partner points claim.


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> You cannot challenge ACS as the default minimum deduction is 2 years and it varies from 2 to 6 years depending on the educational degree assessment.
> 
> Secondly, NSW too inviting candidates 70 or more points (including SS 5 points) off late no invites due to holiday seasons.
> 
> Meanwhile you could try for Victoria sponsorship as they purely decide on your resume against the available opportunities within their state.
> 
> Why don't you give another shot of writing PTE? Other option is to claim through partner skills (5 points) read through DIBP site for partner points claim.



Thanks a lot for detailed information. I am looking into PTE and partner skills.
My partner is a University Lecturer. Her occupation is only mentioned in CSOL and not in SOL. Does this mean I can only utilize partner points for 190 Visa? 
Secondly I have checked all states the partner occupation is only in South Australia, Northern Territory and Australia Capital territory. Does this mean if I want to avail Partner points I can only apply to above mentioned three states?


----------



## simpsonaj

*Migration Agent for EOI?*

Hi All,

Apologies if this is not the right place to ask this question...

What are people's thoughts on using a Migration Agent for submitting the EOI? Is it easy enough to do independently or is it advisable to use an MA?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

A-A said:


> Thanks a lot for detailed information. I am looking into PTE and partner skills.
> My partner is a University Lecturer. Her occupation is only mentioned in CSOL and not in SOL. Does this mean I can only utilize partner points for 190 Visa?
> Secondly I have checked all states the partner occupation is only in South Australia, Northern Territory and Australia Capital territory. Does this mean if I want to avail Partner points I can only apply to above mentioned three states?



1) Have emailed the PTE materials to your email ID. 

2) If you want to claim your partner skills & her occupation is only in CSOL, then subclass 190 is only eligible for both you & your partner and secondly you can apply only on the states where the occupation is eligible and open.

3) Yes, if you want to claim partner skills then you could apply only those states are eligible.

Here is the DIBP rules for *Partner skills:*
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
a) were under 50 years of age
b) had at least competent English
c) had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
d) had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

simpsonaj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if this is not the right place to ask this question...
> 
> What are people's thoughts on using a Migration Agent for submitting the EOI? Is it easy enough to do independently or is it advisable to use an MA?
> 
> Thanks
> Alex


Hi Simpsonaj,

If your concern is only on preparing & submitting EOI part, then the knowledge and experts from this forum help is more than enough.


----------



## simpsonaj

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi Simpsonaj,
> 
> If your concern is only on preparing & submitting EOI part, then the knowledge and experts from this forum help is more than enough.


that's great thank you!


----------



## Shoaib Younis

*Seems like 60 pointers have a long wait..*



LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi Simpsonaj,
> 
> If your concern is only on preparing & submitting EOI part, then the knowledge and experts from this forum help is more than enough.


Any clues when was the last 60 pointer got an invite?


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> 1) Have emailed the PTE materials to your email ID.
> 
> 2) If you want to claim your partner skills & her occupation is only in CSOL, then subclass 190 is only eligible for both you & your partner and secondly you can apply only on the states where the occupation is eligible and open.
> 
> 3) Yes, if you want to claim partner skills then you could apply only those states are eligible.
> 
> Here is the DIBP rules for *Partner skills:*
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> a) were under 50 years of age
> b) had at least competent English
> c) had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> d) had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot for your detailed response. This forum is really a great help. 

One more thing we can select multiple options while submitting EOI and I have selected both SC 189 and 190 (NSW) in same EOI. But in one EOI I can only select one state for SC 190. What is advisable should I submit multiple EOIs? One for 189, one for 190 NSW and one for 190 Vic? Or should I submit one EOI with 189 and 190 NSW and second one for 190 Vic?

As per my understanding if I have submitted single EOI with multiple options and I get an invitation than I will not be considered for the second option which I selected in the same EOI until I reject the first invitation? Please correct me if I am wrong.

And If I have submitted multiple EOI than when I get one invitation will it stop my other EOI until I reject the first invitation or can I get multiple invitations?

Really appreciate your prompt response.


----------



## December1963

Hi All, new here.

Just want to check.

My IELTS is expiring soon and I took PTE-A last month. However, i still got 7.

If I update my EOI with my PTE-A, will the DOE change?

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## ram040479

December1963 said:


> Hi All, new here.
> 
> Just want to check.
> 
> My IELTS is expiring soon and I took PTE-A last month. However, i still got 7.
> 
> If I update my EOI with my PTE-A, will the DOE change?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


If it impacts your points score, then yes, else no


----------



## December1963

Great!
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

A-A said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed response. This forum is really a great help.
> 
> One more thing we can select multiple options while submitting EOI and I have selected both SC 189 and 190 (NSW) in same EOI. But in one EOI I can only select one state for SC 190. What is advisable should I submit multiple EOIs? One for 189, one for 190 NSW and one for 190 Vic? Or should I submit one EOI with 189 and 190 NSW and second one for 190 Vic?
> 
> As per my understanding if I have submitted single EOI with multiple options and I get an invitation than I will not be considered for the second option which I selected in the same EOI until I reject the first invitation? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> And If I have submitted multiple EOI than when I get one invitation will it stop my other EOI until I reject the first invitation or can I get multiple invitations?
> 
> Really appreciate your prompt response.



Single EOI with multiple options - If invitation received for any of the option 189 or 190 then EOI will be frozen until you reject or it expires automatically within 60 days (not sure on the number of expiry days but I think its 60 days).

Multiple EOI each having one option - if one EOI of say 189 received an invitation, it does not affect other EOI's as they still can receive invitation on their own. No need to reject the invited EOI.

Many peoples submit separate EOI's to avoid this freezing option so they can take decision based upon the situation.

For Victoria state, the process currently works either way. a) To submit EOI first and apply through online from their website quoting your EOI number. b) First apply online without EOI, once get approved then create EOI to connect with the invite.

Every state has their own process.


----------



## AU_move_2013

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Single EOI with multiple options - If invitation received for any of the option 189 or 190 then EOI will be frozen until you reject or it expires automatically within 60 days (not sure on the number of expiry days but I think its 60 days).
> 
> Multiple EOI each having one option - if one EOI of say 189 received an invitation, it does not affect other EOI's as they still can receive invitation on their own. No need to reject the invited EOI.
> 
> Many peoples submit separate EOI's to avoid this freezing option so they can take decision based upon the situation.
> 
> For Victoria state, the process currently works either way. a) To submit EOI first and apply through online from their website quoting your EOI number. b) First apply online without EOI, once get approved then create EOI to connect with the invite.
> 
> Every state has their own process.


Hi All,

Need some clarification
I have got invite for 190 NSW in Dec but could not apply due to waiting for my kid's passport.However I may get invitation for 189 on 22nd Jan as my EOI date is 10 Oct. Could you suggest if I would be considered for 189 invite as already I have got status as invited on EOI for 190.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

Did you apply for nsw approval? I guess no

Than all good with 189


----------



## eff

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some clarification
> I have got invite for 190 NSW in Dec but could not apply due to waiting for my kid's passport.However I may get invitation for 189 on 22nd Jan as my EOI date is 10 Oct. Could you suggest if I would be considered for 189 invite as already I have got status as invited on EOI for 190.
> 
> Regards



Sorry guys, I see many of you mentioning the round of 22nd Jan. Do you know there will be such a round for a fact? I would like to know if I'm missing something.

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

eff said:


> Sorry guys, I see many of you mentioning the round of 22nd Jan. Do you know there will be such a round for a fact? I would like to know if I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi eff considering the fact that from OCt 2015 two rounds were held every month (1st and 3rd Friday) we assume that their would be another round as well in Jan 2016. Since the 1st friday was new year holiday the round took place in 8th therfore we hope that the second round would be on the 4th friday that is 22nd Jan. 

Though DIBP have not confirmed anything as of today on their skill select website. Hope it is announced soon.


----------



## eff

vikaschandra said:


> Hi eff considering the fact that from OCt 2015 two rounds were held every month (1st and 3rd Friday) we assume that their would be another round as well in Jan 2016. Since the 1st friday was new year holiday the round took place in 8th therfore we hope that the second round would be on the 4th friday that is 22nd Jan.
> 
> Though DIBP have not confirmed anything as of today on their skill select website. Hope it is announced soon.


Ok, thanks. And when do you think the first round of February could be? Just in case.
Thanks!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> Ok, thanks. And when do you think the first round of February could be? Just in case.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah rightly said by Vikas.. and we understand your situation here Eff, how important this round is for you.. stay positive.

Usually every 1st and 3rd Fridays are the invite dates, so if they get back to normal stuff, then it has to be on Feb 5th - hope ur bday is after Feb 5th.


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> Yeah rightly said by Vikas.. and we understand your situation here Eff, how important this round is for you.. stay positive.
> 
> Usually every 1st and 3rd Fridays are the invite dates, so if they get back to normal stuff, then it has to be on Feb 5th - hope ur bday is after Feb 5th.


Thank you guys. It is the 9th. Let's hope there is at least one more call by then!! 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikr

eff said:


> Thank you guys. It is the 9th. Let's hope there is at least one more call by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Feb 9th.. aahhh go get some sweets and eat one on my behalf.. stay positive and i am sure you should get there, considering the fact that last round was horrible for us, i am positive that it will now only get better (atleast this coming round for sure).


----------



## pinkyong

Hi, 

Any idea why there is no update on the Skillselect site for the last EOI (8th Jan 2016)? Anyone know what is the cutoff date for the invite for ICT in the latest EOI? I'm really anxious to know the result.


----------



## vikaschandra

pinkyong said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea why there is no update on the Skillselect site for the last EOI (8th Jan 2016)? Anyone know what is the cutoff date for the invite for ICT in the latest EOI? I'm really anxious to know the result.


For 8th Jan 2016 the cutoff should be somewhere around 30th Sept - 2nd Oct 2015. DIBP are still to publish the results of 8th Jan and also announce the date of upcoming round


----------



## AU_move_2013

andreyx108b said:


> Did you apply for nsw approval? I guess no
> 
> Than all good with 189


Hi,

My 190 for NSW is in approved stage expiring 1st Feb 16. Still waiting for my kid's passport in India.it does not looks like I would be getting it in couple of weeks.

Could you please let me know if I am eligible for 189 invitation for next round. 

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi, My 190 for NSW is in approved stage expiring 1st Feb 16. Still waiting for my kid's passport in India.it does not looks like I would be getting it in couple of weeks. Could you please let me know if I am eligible for 189 invitation for next round. Regards


Hm... Then Your sc189 if it was in the same EOI as sc190 suppose to be locked and you will not get an invite...


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Single EOI with multiple options - If invitation received for any of the option 189 or 190 then EOI will be frozen until you reject or it expires automatically within 60 days (not sure on the number of expiry days but I think its 60 days).
> 
> Multiple EOI each having one option - if one EOI of say 189 received an invitation, it does not affect other EOI's as they still can receive invitation on their own. No need to reject the invited EOI.
> 
> Many peoples submit separate EOI's to avoid this freezing option so they can take decision based upon the situation.
> 
> For Victoria state, the process currently works either way. a) To submit EOI first and apply through online from their website quoting your EOI number. b) First apply online without EOI, once get approved then create EOI to connect with the invite.
> 
> Every state has their own process.


Thanks again. I have applied for 189 and 190 NSW in single EOI on 8th October 2015. I am planning to split the EOI. What do you suggest will it be beneficial? 

Secondly if I split my current EOI remove 189 and update it only for 190 NSW and than I submit separate EOI for 189 what will happen? Will my DOE change for both 189 and 190 NSW or only for 189?


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

A-A said:


> Thanks again. I have applied for 189 and 190 NSW in single EOI on 8th October 2015. I am planning to split the EOI. What do you suggest will it be beneficial?
> 
> Secondly if I split my current EOI remove 189 and update it only for 190 NSW and than I submit separate EOI for 189 what will happen? Will my DOE change for both 189 and 190 NSW or only for 189?


Splitting EOI will be beneficial when chances are nearer in getting 2 invitations adjacent. In your case, I would suggest you to keep 189 in the existing EOI and remove 190. Then create a new EOI for 190 NSW.

DOE would change if the modification affects the score.


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Splitting EOI will be beneficial when chances are nearer in getting 2 invitations adjacent. In your case, I would suggest you to keep 189 in the existing EOI and remove 190. Then create a new EOI for 190 NSW.
> 
> DOE would change if the modification affects the score.


Thanks. As currently no change in points so my DOE for 190 will change as it will be a new one. And no effect on 189.


----------



## naeemqureshi86

are we maintaining any system analyst EOI submitter's record here?


----------



## vikaschandra

naeemqureshi86 said:


> are we maintaining any system analyst EOI submitter's record here?


Yes for 189 check page 250 for the applicants details


----------



## karthikr

Guys Skillselect site has been updated... good news is that we have one more round in Jan... Jan 22nd and surprise is that on Jan 8th they invited 2400 and the same goes for Jan 22nd.. So total of 4800 Invites (no wonder non pro rata moved 2 months last round)

SkillSelect


----------



## ram040479

*Lucky Predictions*

Vikaschandra

Over to you for your lucky predictions


----------



## andreyx108b

I guess this time backlog moves to 20th of October or so.


----------



## neenunaveen

*EOI submitted on 06th Jan 2016*

Hi All,

Iam new to this forum. 

I have submitted my EOI on 06th Jan 2016 with 65 Points for ICT System Analyst.

When is the possibility to get an invitation according to your analysis ?

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112

PTE Score (L - 73, R - 85, W - 70, S - 87 : Overall Score - 77)

Regards
Neenu


----------



## andreyx108b

neenunaveen said:


> Hi All, Iam new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 06th Jan 2016 with 65 Points for ICT System Analyst. When is the possibility to get an invitation according to your analysis ? Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112 PTE Score (L - 73, R - 85, W - 70, S - 87 : Overall Score - 77) Regards Neenu


2-4 months roughly.


----------



## DT2702

Hey everyone,

Am new to the forum and some quick questions guys...

I was going through the Description & Cut off for 8th Jan round, specifically for Business Analyst. It reads cut off for "2611- Business Analyst - 65 Points - 3rd Oct,2015"

1. Do they have separate cut offs for different pointers in an occupation?
2. Can we know, how many invites have been distributed for a particular Occupation in 8th Jan round?


Any additional information on invite distribution will be appreciated.

Its squeaky bum time for me as I have 65 points but am turning 32 on 27th February and my points will go down to 60 on 28th Feb. 

Thanks in advance.

regards,
DT2702

------------------------------------------------------------------
2611 - Business Analyst- 65 Points
EOI - 5th Nov,15
Invite - "When GOD When "


----------



## neenunaveen

Thank You.


----------



## andreyx108b

You should be invited by the last round of February. 

The next round, hopefully the cut off will move on to roughly 20/10 and after that, either 5/2 or 19/2 they reach your cut off and be invited. 

You can see number of invites sent in total in occupational ceilings in skillselect.

For ict ba/sa current cut of 65 points and as you said 3/10




DT2702 said:


> Hey everyone, Am new to the forum and some quick questions guys... I was going through the Description & Cut off for 8th Jan round, specifically for Business Analyst. It reads cut off for "2611- Business Analyst - 65 Points - 3rd Oct,2015" 1. Do they have separate cut offs for different pointers in an occupation? 2. Can we know, how many invites have been distributed for a particular Occupation in 8th Jan round? Any additional information on invite distribution will be appreciated. Its squeaky bum time for me as I have 65 points but am turning 32 on 27th February and my points will go down to 60 on 28th Feb.  Thanks in advance. regards, DT2702 ------------------------------------------------------------------ 2611 - Business Analyst- 65 Points EOI - 5th Nov,15 Invite - "When GOD When "


----------



## simpsonaj

*You might be in luck*



DT2702 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Am new to the forum and some quick questions guys...
> 
> I was going through the Description & Cut off for 8th Jan round, specifically for Business Analyst. It reads cut off for "2611- Business Analyst - 65 Points - 3rd Oct,2015"
> 
> 1. Do they have separate cut offs for different pointers in an occupation?
> 2. Can we know, how many invites have been distributed for a particular Occupation in 8th Jan round?
> 
> 
> Any additional information on invite distribution will be appreciated.
> 
> Its squeaky bum time for me as I have 65 points but am turning 32 on 27th February and my points will go down to 60 on 28th Feb.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> regards,
> DT2702
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2611 - Business Analyst- 65 Points
> EOI - 5th Nov,15
> Invite - "When GOD When "


Hi DT2702,

I believe as long as you haven't turned 33, you will still get 30 points for being 32. It's when you turn 33 that the points go down to 25.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Guys Skillselect site has been updated... good news is that we have one more round in Jan... Jan 22nd and surprise is that on Jan 8th they invited 2400 and the same goes for Jan 22nd.. So total of 4800 Invites (no wonder non pro rata moved 2 months last round)
> 
> SkillSelect


Indeed very good news for all the guys patiently waiting for the invitation. Bad that we are under Pro rata and only 64 invites go each round  unlike other occupation codes.

So the cutoff as predicated moved till 3rd Oct not bad.. eff must not have got the Invite because of the time stamp of his eoi lodge. 

Guys hang on things will get better with upcoming rounds.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I guess this time backlog moves to 20th of October or so.


I would go with Andrey I feel it should move up to 20th Oct 2015


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed very good news for all the guys patiently waiting for the invitation. Bad that we are under Pro rata and only 64 invites go each round  unlike other occupation codes.
> 
> So the cutoff as predicated moved till 3rd Oct not bad.. eff must not have got the Invite because of the time stamp of his eoi lodge.
> 
> Guys hang on things will get better with upcoming rounds.



Ohhh, I dint know that only 64 invites are distributed for Business & System analyst occupation in each round.

Are these 64 for across different points (60,65, etc) ? Also given for 22nd Jan round, the total invite are 2400, is there a chance they will increase the 64 invites count?



Dammm......nervous times man. I just have 3 more rounds to go before my points go from 65 to 60 because of my age (32).

I was so happy that there are 2400 invites in the next round.....apparently it doesn't change much.

Regards,
DT2702

--------------------------

2611- Business Analyst 
Points - 65
EOI - 5-11-15


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Ohhh, I dint know that only 64 invites are distributed for Business & System analyst occupation in each round.
> 
> Are these 64 for across different points (60,65, etc) ? Also given for 22nd Jan round, the total invite are 2400, is there a chance they will increase the 64 invites count?
> 
> 
> 
> Dammm......nervous times man. I just have 3 more rounds to go before my points go from 65 to 60 because of my age (32).
> 
> I was so happy that there are 2400 invites in the next round.....apparently it doesn't change much.
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> 2611- Business Analyst
> Points - 65
> EOI - 5-11-15



2611 is under Pro Rata which means only 128 Invites are to be sent out each month and since their are two rounds per month it would further be divided by 2 and hence it makes only 64 invitations for 2611 

Since it is under pro rata i doubt it would change. Just hope and pray that the 64 invites going out clear most of the 65 pointers


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> Guys Skillselect site has been updated... good news is that we have one more round in Jan... Jan 22nd and surprise is that on Jan 8th they invited 2400 and the same goes for Jan 22nd.. So total of 4800 Invites (no wonder non pro rata moved 2 months last round)
> 
> SkillSelect



Hope this round will do some serious progress on the backlog! For me it's just what I needed - the cutoff for Jan 8 is 3/10 at 2 AM, and I submitted my EOI the same day but several hours later, so I should get the invite - almost certainly. I'll be reporting my status on the 22nd!


----------



## vikaschandra

eff said:


> Hope this round will do some serious progress on the backlog! For me it's just what I needed - the cutoff for Jan 8 is 3/10 at 2 AM, and I submitted my EOI the same day but several hours later, so I should get the invite - almost certainly. I'll be reporting my status on the 22nd!


You missed it by a whisker on 8th Jan. Without any question you will be he first one to receive the invite. Best wishes. Keep us updated on 22nd


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Splitting EOI will be beneficial when chances are nearer in getting 2 invitations adjacent. In your case, I would suggest you to keep 189 in the existing EOI and remove 190. Then create a new EOI for 190 NSW.
> 
> DOE would change if the modification affects the score.


I got a new information today and thought to get feedback on it.

ACS has given following assessment for my skills. 

The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/07 - 07/11 (4yrs 2mths)
--------
--------
Dates: 07/11 - 05/15 (3yrs 10mths)
--------
--------

ACS deducted 2 years from my experience as per their suitability criteria which made my skilled experience as 6 years and 7 months in EOI.

I heard from a friend that his friend did not deduct the 2 years of suitability crieteria while submitting EOI which increased his experience and hence points. He got the invite and PR eventually. 

*I want to ask can we do it like this?* If I ignore the suitability criteria my points will increase. But as per ACS all relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.

Members please advise.


Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

If you ignore and claim points for deducted 2 years - visa will be refused.




A-A said:


> I got a new information today and thought to get feedback on it. ACS has given following assessment for my skills. The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 05/07 - 07/11 (4yrs 2mths) -------- -------- Dates: 07/11 - 05/15 (3yrs 10mths) -------- -------- ACS deducted 2 years from my experience as per their suitability criteria which made my skilled experience as 6 years and 7 months in EOI. I heard from a friend that his friend did not deduct the 2 years of suitability crieteria while submitting EOI which increased his experience and hence points. He got the invite and PR eventually. I want to ask can we do it like this? If I ignore the suitability criteria my points will increase. But as per ACS all relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. Members please advise. Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

A-A,

Per DIBP rules, the ACS suitability criteria for 2 years deduction period should NOT be claimed and the rest of the "After MM/YYY" period would be calculated for skilled migration points. 

As Andrey rightly said, it's a straight cut visa refusal.


----------



## senthilsuny

I am nervous now, I will be crossing 40 by Feb 25th. My EOI (with 65 points) effect date is 31-Oct 23:00 hours. 

Would i 189 invite in remaining 3 rounds.

I have NSW invite which is expiring on 1st week of Feb. Delegate Situation.


----------



## vikaschandra

senthilsuny said:


> I am nervous now, I will be crossing 40 by Feb 25th. My EOI (with 65 points) effect date is 31-Oct 23:00 hours.
> 
> Would i 189 invite in remaining 3 rounds.
> 
> I have NSW invite which is expiring on 1st week of Feb. Delegate Situation.[/QU
> 
> Yes you would get invited maximum probability. Just hope and pray that the up coming rounds do not turn out like what happened on 8th Jan.


----------



## A-A

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> A-A,
> 
> Per DIBP rules, the ACS suitability criteria for 2 years deduction period should NOT be claimed and the rest of the "After MM/YYY" period would be calculated for skilled migration points.
> 
> As Andrey rightly said, it's a straight cut visa refusal.


Thanks Andre and LakshmiNarasimhan.


----------



## andreyx108b

senthilsuny said:


> I am nervous now, I will be crossing 40 by Feb 25th. My EOI (with 65 points) effect date is 31-Oct 23:00 hours. Would i 189 invite in remaining 3 rounds. I have NSW invite which is expiring on 1st week of Feb. Delegate Situation.


When will 190 expire? I would apply for 190 to be honest but... If you are so keen on 189 then Wait for 2 rounds, the upcoming one and the Friday 5th (subject to 190 expiring).


----------



## senthilsuny

vikaschandra said:


> senthilsuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am nervous now, I will be crossing 40 by Feb 25th. My EOI (with 65 points) effect date is 31-Oct 23:00 hours.
> 
> Would i 189 invite in remaining 3 rounds.
> 
> I have NSW invite which is expiring on 1st week of Feb. Delegate Situation.[/QU
> 
> Yes you would get invited maximum probability. Just hope and pray that the up coming rounds do not turn out like what happened on 8th Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chandra
Click to expand...


----------



## senthilsuny

andreyx108b said:


> When will 190 expire? I would apply for 190 to be honest but... If you are so keen on 189 then Wait for 2 rounds, the upcoming one and the Friday 5th (subject to 190 expiring).


190 expires on Feb 5th. I will wait for Jan 22 out come. If that clears more days then i will wait else dont want to risk out rather i will choose to work in NSW for 2 years.


----------



## andreyx108b

senthilsuny said:


> 190 expires on Feb 5th. I will wait for Jan 22 out come. If that clears more days then i will wait else dont want to risk out rather i will choose to work in NSW for 2 years.


Yes, also note that 2 years is rather a moral obligation than a compulsory one.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends,

Here are my details... 

History:
I applied with 60 points for NSW on 25 Jan 2015. I haven't got any invite since then. So for 60 points NSW - SS seems to be next to impossible. 

Present:

Applied for *189 with 65 points* (5 additional points i gained after scoring in PTE - A) 
EOI updated on *06 Jan 2016.*
DOE: changed to *06 Jan 2016* from *25 Jan 2015* (even for NSW 190)
* I didn't expect DOE would change for NSW -SS but it did.

Applied for 190 (NSW) with *70 points in the same EOI *(As I am already in NSW for the last 3 yrs)
Code: ICT Business Analyst.

Now, I see there are lot calculation going on in terms of when one would "ideally" get invited. In my case can anyone tell my lucky month ? *Secondly,* is my point good enough for an invite ? 

*Thirdly*, Is there way, I could add my details for tracking purpose in this forum ?

Thanks in advance. Eager to see a response. Cheers !!
- RAKI


----------



## Agressive_OZ

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here are my details...
> 
> History:
> I applied with 60 points for NSW on 25 Jan 2015. I haven't got any invite since then. So for 60 points NSW - SS seems to be next to impossible.
> 
> Present:
> 
> Applied for *189 with 65 points* (5 additional points i gained after scoring in PTE - A)
> EOI updated on *06 Jan 2016.*
> DOE: changed to *06 Jan 2016* from *25 Jan 2015* (even for NSW 190)
> * I didn't expect DOE would change for NSW -SS but it did.
> 
> Applied for 190 (NSW) with *70 points in the same EOI *(As I am already in NSW for the last 3 yrs)
> Code: ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Now, I see there are lot calculation going on in terms of when one would "ideally" get invited. In my case can anyone tell my lucky month ? *Secondly,* is my point good enough for an invite ?
> 
> *Thirdly*, Is there way, I could add my details for tracking purpose in this forum ?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Eager to see a response. Cheers !!
> - RAKI


Planning to apply for EOI with 60 points in JAN.. but the situation for 60 pointers seems bad..


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> 2611 is under Pro Rata which means only 128 Invites are to be sent out each month and since their are two rounds per month it would further be divided by 2 and hence it makes only 64 invitations for 2611
> 
> Since it is under pro rata i doubt it would change. Just hope and pray that the 64 invites going out clear most of the 65 pointers


Vikas, 

Thanks for inputs dude. It has helped me understand the invitation round much better.

I understand that 2611 is pro rata and only 64 invites would be distributed in every round. But within that , how do they distribute invites in a round?

So ; the cut off for the round of 8th January was 65 points 3rd Oct, 15. This guy was the last one to get an invite; I get that.

Now for the round of 22nd Jan, do they first pick up all the top pointers (say for example 75) from 3rd Oct to till date (15th jan) and after that, if invites remain then they look and lower pointers (70, 65, 60)?

Is there quota within those 64 invites? (For Ex 25 invites for 75 pointers and 25 for 70 Pointers and 10 for 65 Pointers and 4 for 60 Pointers)

Is there a set invite distribution method DIBP follows?

You might have answered this before but I am clueless of how this work. Let me know your thoughts.

And......BTW Thanks !! Your posts are very informative. 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for inputs dude. It has helped me understand the invitation round much better.
> 
> I understand that 2611 is pro rata and only 64 invites would be distributed in every round. But within that , how do they distribute invites in a round?
> 
> So ; the cut off for the round of 8th January was 65 points 3rd Oct, 15. This guy was the last one to get an invite; I get that.
> 
> Now for the round of 22nd Jan, do they first pick up all the top pointers (say for example 75) from 3rd Oct to till date (15th jan) and after that, if invites remain then they look and lower pointers (70, 65, 60)? *Yes you have understood correctly*
> 
> Is there quota within those 64 invites? (For Ex 25 invites for 75 pointers and 25 for 70 Pointers and 10 for 65 Pointers and 4 for 60 Pointers) *No who ever has higher points would get invited first regardless of the DOE. Say there are 64 applicants with 70 points in the pool as on 22nd Jan round all 64 invites would go to them and none of the 65 pointers would be receiving their ITA*
> 
> Is there a set invite distribution method DIBP follows? *Higher pointers get invited first and so far as I know that is Rule of Thumb. *
> 
> You might have answered this before but I am clueless of how this work. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And......BTW Thanks !! Your posts are very informative.
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


It is all about having higher score/points to secure an Invite


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> It is all about having higher score/points to secure an Invite


Got it Captain ! 

Given the cut off for the round of 8th jan was a 65 pointer, Everyone above 65 would have been covered.

Now lets hope, not many 65> have logged EOI between 8th & 22nd Jan ; plus not many 65 pointers remain between 3rd Oct & 5th Nov ( My DOE)

I guess am asking for too much....Finger crossed. :|

Thanks Again !

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## eff

Hi guys. I've received an invitation to apply for the NSW state sponsorship. I am saiting for Jan 22, I am supposed to get the invite for 189 (I am first in line), but I am also turning 33 in February so I want to be cautios and not lose this opportunity. My concerns are:

- Is the age fixed when they sned the invite for the state sponsorship, is it when they send the invite through skillselect, or is it when one lodges the application?

- Can I apply for state nomination and then not use it? In oder words, suppose that I get the state invite but at the same time I get the invite for 189, can I just ignore one EOI (not apply) and continue with the 189 one?

Appreciate your comments.
Many thanks!!


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

1. Fixed at the time of an invite 

2. If your EOIs - for 189 and 190 are the same, then after sc190 nsw approval your 189 will be frizzed.... otherwise nothing will happen. 



eff said:


> Hi guys. I've received an invitation to apply for the NSW state sponsorship. I am saiting for Jan 22, I am supposed to get the invite for 189 (I am first in line), but I am also turning 33 in February so I want to be cautios and not lose this opportunity. My concerns are: - Is the age fixed when they sned the invite for the state sponsorship, is it when they send the invite through skillselect, or is it when one lodges the application? - Can I apply for state nomination and then not use it? In oder words, suppose that I get the state invite but at the same time I get the invite for 189, can I just ignore one EOI (not apply) and continue with the 189 one? Appreciate your comments. Many thanks!! Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eff

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Fixed at the time of an invite
> 
> 2. If your EOIs - for 189 and 190 are the same, then after sc190 nsw approval your 189 will be frizzed.... otherwise nothing will happen.


Thanks. They are not the same EOI.
Regarding your comment in 1. When you say at time of invite you mean the state sponsorship, in the case of 190?

Thanks!




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Got it Captain !
> 
> Given the cut off for the round of 8th jan was a 65 pointer, Everyone above 65 would have been covered.
> 
> Now lets hope, not many 65> have logged EOI between 8th & 22nd Jan ; plus not many 65 pointers remain between 3rd Oct & 5th Nov ( My DOE)
> 
> I guess am asking for too much....Finger crossed. :|
> 
> Thanks Again !
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


S.No Name Points EOI Date 
1 eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
2 manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
3 Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
4 Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5 aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
6 Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
7 maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8 karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
9 quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
10 ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
11 ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
12 Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
13 karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
14 kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
15 gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
16 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 
17 LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
18 gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
19 nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
20 rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
21 sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
22 SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
23 pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
24 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
25 Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
26 onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
27 Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
28 mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
29 athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
30 Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
31 samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
32 ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
33 wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
34 marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
35 dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
36 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
37 luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
38 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
39 Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
40 Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
41 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
42 Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
43 sumanth1627 60 
44 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
45 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
46 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
47 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
48 bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
49 anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
50 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
51 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
52 smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
53 manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
54 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
55 ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA 
56 dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
57 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111

This is the available waiting list for 189. you can adjust the list and add youself as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

eff said:


> Thanks. They are not the same EOI. Regarding your comment in 1. When you say at time of invite you mean the state sponsorship, in the case of 190? Thanks! Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 If you get an ITA on 01/01 and then turn 34 on 01/02 it wont matter.

Ita in case of nsw is approval.


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> S.No Name Points EOI Date
> 
> This is the available waiting list for 189. you can adjust the list and add youself as well.


Thanks Mate. Have added my self.

1.	eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
2.	manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
3.	Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
4.	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5.	aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
6.	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
7.	maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8.	karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
9.	quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
10.	DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11.	ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
12.	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
13.	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
14.	karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
15.	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
16.	gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
17.	2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 
18.	LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
19.	gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
20.	nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
21.	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
22.	sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
23.	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
24.	pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
25.	777k 60 18-Mar-15 
26.	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
27.	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
28.	Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
29.	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
30.	athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
31.	Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
32.	samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
33.	ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
34.	wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
35.	marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
36.	dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
37.	cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
38.	luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
39.	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
40.	Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
41.	Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
42.	asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
43.	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
44.	sumanth1627 60 
45.	Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
46.	jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
47.	viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
48.	thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
49.	bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
50.	anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
51.	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
52.	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
53.	smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
54.	manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
55.	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
56.	ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA 
57.	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
58.	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111


I guess these are the names of folks on this forum, right? I mean, there will surely be more people on the SS Portal.


Regards,
Dhaval


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Thanks Mate. Have added my self.
> 
> 1.	eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 2.	manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 3.	Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 4.	Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5.	aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 6.	Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 7.	maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 8. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 9.	quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 10.	DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 11.	ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111
> 12.	ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111
> 13.	Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 14.	karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 15.	kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 16.	gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 17.	2aussier 65 30-Nov-15
> 18.	LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
> 19.	gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 20.	nr789 60 07-Feb-15
> 21.	rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15
> 22.	sriindia 60 14-Feb-15
> 23.	SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
> 24.	pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15
> 25.	777k 60 18-Mar-15
> 26.	Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15
> 27.	onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
> 28.	Aree 60 15-Apr-15
> 29.	mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15
> 30.	athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15
> 31.	Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 32.	samir0075 60 15-Jun-15
> 33.	ankg 60 19-Jun-15
> 34.	wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15
> 35.	marlonz 60 01-Jul-15
> 36.	dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15
> 37.	cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 38.	luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39.	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 40.	Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15
> 41.	Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15
> 42.	asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 43.	Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 44.	sumanth1627 60
> 45.	Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 46.	jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 47.	viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 48.	thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 49.	bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 50.	anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx
> 51.	rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 52.	malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 53.	smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 54.	manc0108 60 06-Nov-15
> 55.	nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 56.	ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
> 57.	dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 58.	riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 
> 
> A silly question; these ofcourse are the names of folks on this forum, right?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Dhaval


Yes dear. And there would be more who have applied but are not following the forum


----------



## senthilsuny

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, also note that 2 years is rather a moral obligation than a compulsory one.


Thanks for the input


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> Yes dear. And there would be more who have applied but are not following the forum


And there will be some more who have filled EOI after 8th Jan and are above 65 Points. :noidea:

I guess, I should stop reading too much into and head home !!

Thanks Mate. Enjoy your weekend.

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> And there will be some more who have filled EOI after 8th Jan and are above 65 Points. :noidea:
> 
> I guess, I should stop reading too much into and head home !!
> 
> Thanks Mate. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702



Yes do not think much. You will get your invite after few rounds. Relax and enjoy your weekend


----------



## vikaschandra

Here is the updates list for 2611 for you guys


Updated List
1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 
19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
21. nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
22. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
23. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
24. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
25. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
26. 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
27. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
28. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
29. Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
30. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
31. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
32. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
33. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
34. ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
35. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
36. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
37. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
38. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
39. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
40. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
41. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
42. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
43. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
44. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
45. sumanth1627 60 
46. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
47. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
48. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
49. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
50. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
51. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
52. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
53. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
54. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
55. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
56. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
57. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
58. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
59. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> Here is the updates list for 2611 for you guys
> 
> 
> Updated List
> 1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
> 2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111
> 13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111
> 14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15
> 19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 21. nr789 60 07-Feb-15
> 22. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15
> 23. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15
> 24. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
> 25. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15
> 26. 777k 60 18-Mar-15
> 27. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15
> 28. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
> 29. Aree 60 15-Apr-15
> 30. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15
> 31. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15
> 32. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15
> 34. ankg 60 19-Jun-15
> 35. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15
> 36. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15
> 37. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15
> 38. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 40. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 41. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15
> 42. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15
> 43. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45. sumanth1627 60
> 46. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 49. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 50. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 51. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx
> 52. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 53. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 54. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 55. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15
> 56. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 57. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
> 58. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 59. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111


Hi vikas,

Please count me in  Dec 28 ICT ba 65 points... I don't if NSW will invite ict ba..


----------



## thala1984

Hi Vikas,
I got CO assigned and requested for SouthAfrica PCC and i submitted the same. Now waiting for further inputs.

One of my friend submitted PCC and medicals and waiting to hear back from CO for past one month.

Not sure what is the average time it takes to GRANT visa.

Regards.
Vin0


----------



## vikaschandra

thala1984 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> I got CO assigned and requested for SouthAfrica PCC and i submitted the same. Now waiting for further inputs.
> 
> One of my friend submitted PCC and medicals and waiting to hear back from CO for past one month.
> 
> Not sure what is the average time it takes to GRANT visa.
> 
> Regards.
> Vin0


Hello Vino as per DIBP the processing time to finalize the skilled migration visa is 3 months. Refer to link below. But we cannot predict the timeline since there are scenarios when an individual has got the PR in 7 days after visa lodge and at times it has been more than 8-9 months where the individual is awaiting response from the CO. 
I presume it all depends on the documentation provided as evidence and the verification process. If verification is done by external sevices it might take time. country of residence of residence also plays role is quicker processing

Best wishes Vino hope your applicantion is finalized soon. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Here is the updates list for 2611 for you guys
> 
> 
> Updated List
> 1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
> 2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111
> 13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111
> 14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15
> 19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 21. nr789 60 07-Feb-15
> 22. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15
> 23. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15
> 24. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
> 25. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15
> 26. 777k 60 18-Mar-15
> 27. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15
> 28. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
> 29. Aree 60 15-Apr-15
> 30. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15
> 31. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15
> 32. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15
> 34. ankg 60 19-Jun-15
> 35. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15
> 36. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15
> 37. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15
> 38. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 40. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 41. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15
> 42. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15
> 43. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45. sumanth1627 60
> 46. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 49. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 50. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 51. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx
> 52. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 53. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 54. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 55. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15
> 56. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 57. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
> 58. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 59. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111





Hi Vikas ,

Good to see you moving closer nd closer to your final destination ...whts the meaning of date of visa application you've mentioned in your signature

I beleive you'll have your CO allocated very soon

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas ,
> 
> Good to see you moving closer nd closer to your final destination ...whts the meaning of date of visa application you've mentioned in your signature
> 
> I beleive you'll have your CO allocated very soon
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar thanks. hope my case gets finalised soon. 

Well the date of visa application would mean the day I made the payments and got confirmation from DIBP as application Received. This is the first stage one sees after payments are done thereby it would be "Assesment in Progress" i guess and the final stage if "Finalised"


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas ,
> 
> Good to see you moving closer nd closer to your final destination ...whts the meaning of date of visa application you've mentioned in your signature
> 
> I beleive you'll have your CO allocated very soon
> 
> Kanwar


If all goes as expected hopefully you should get your ITA during second round of February or latest by 1st round of March


----------



## RAKI1978

vikaschandra said:


> Here is the updates list for 2611 for you guys
> 
> 
> Updated List
> 1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
> 2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111
> 13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111
> 14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15
> 19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 21. nr789 60 07-Feb-15
> 22. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15
> 23. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15
> 24. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
> 25. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15
> 26. 777k 60 18-Mar-15
> 27. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15
> 28. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
> 29. Aree 60 15-Apr-15
> 30. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15
> 31. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15
> 32. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15
> 34. ankg 60 19-Jun-15
> 35. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15
> 36. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15
> 37. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15
> 38. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 40. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 41. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15
> 42. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15
> 43. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 45. sumanth1627 60
> 46. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 49. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 50. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 51. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx
> 52. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 53. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 54. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 55. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15
> 56. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 57. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
> 58. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 59. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111



Hi Vikas,

Should i add my details here or is there another place I should enter my details. Please assist. 

EOI: 06 Jan 2016
Points: 65 
Visa Subclass : 189
Code: Business Analyst.


----------



## naeemqureshi86

eff said:


> Hi guys. I've received an invitation to apply for the NSW state sponsorship. I am saiting for Jan 22, I am supposed to get the invite for 189 (I am first in line), but I am also turning 33 in February so I want to be cautios and not lose this opportunity. My concerns are:
> 
> - Is the age fixed when they sned the invite for the state sponsorship, is it when they send the invite through skillselect, or is it when one lodges the application?
> 
> - Can I apply for state nomination and then not use it? In oder words, suppose that I get the state invite but at the same time I get the invite for 189, can I just ignore one EOI (not apply) and continue with the 189 one?
> 
> Appreciate your comments.
> Many thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk





Hey eff...congratulations
can you tell me how many points you had? 65 + 5 ?
when did you apply for NSW Eoi...and when you received?


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Should i add my details here or is there another place I should enter my details. Please assist.
> 
> EOI: 06 Jan 2016
> Points: 65
> Visa Subclass : 189
> Code: Business Analyst.



RAKI1978 here is the updated list

Updated List
1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 
19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
21. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
22. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
23. nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
24. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
25. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
26. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
27. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
28. 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
29. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
30. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
31. Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
32. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
33. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
34. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
35. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
36. ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
37. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
38. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
39. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
40. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
41. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
42. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
43. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
44. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
45. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
46. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
47. sumanth1627 60 
48. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
49. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
50. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
51. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
52. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
53. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
54. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
55. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
56. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
57. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
58. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
59. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
60. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
61. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111

you can also add yourself on My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc189


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you buddy. Appreciate your help.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> If all goes as expected hopefully you should get your ITA during second round of February or latest by 1st round of March



Yeah ...thts wht i'm hoping

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Yeah ...thts wht i'm hoping
> 
> Kanwar



Well vikas ,

I think its going a bit slow ..dnt u think so ???

It's currently at 10th of Oct nd we have another round in Jan nd i beleive 16 Nov would come somewhere around second round of March

Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> Well vikas ,
> 
> I think its going a bit slow ..dnt u think so ???
> 
> It's currently at 10th of Oct nd we have another round in Jan nd i beleive 16 Nov would come somewhere around second round of March
> 
> Kanwar


Each round, if all good it will move 10-20 days... so i would say yes, 1st or 2nd round of march.. if very very lucky... maybe last round in Feb. 

its moving good.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi All , 

I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points - 

ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month. 

Out of this 4 years 1 month , 

Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months 

Overseas work ex - 1 Years 8 Months India 

can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year . 

Let me know if you guys think i can do that 

Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> Each round, if all good it will move 10-20 days... so i would say yes, 1st or 2nd round of march.. if very very lucky... maybe last round in Feb.
> 
> its moving good.


Yeah Andreay ,

Thts what i was also calculating...i'm confused on hw much did it move last since i was a bit out of touch for past few days ..did it moved from 25 Sep to 10 Oct

Kanwar


----------



## abhisve

Hello,

Need Input/guidance.
I had applied for code 261314(Software Tester) in Jan 2013, got positive ACS :
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
ANZSCO Code.Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from Visveswaraiah Technological
University completed Aug 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing


IELTS all 7.5... But as my code requires state sponsorship I applied for Victoria and got rejected, applied again after a 6 months Gap and got a reject again, Just with the standard reason, not suitable.

In parallel I was doing my MBA (Part time).
Completed it in Oct 2013. But was still working as a Software tester until Sep 2014.

Oct 2014 I joined a new company and started working as a Business Analyst.Till Today I have BA exp of 16 months.

What should I do now?
Apply for ICT BA: 261111 and get my ACS done?
Will they even Consider my Qualification. 
I am aware that I will not get any points as yrs of exp is less then 3. 

Else reapply under software tester with exp till Oct 2014 and again go to Victoria. 

Profile: BE(computer Science, 2006)
MBA: Finance and IT, 2013

Company1: Aug 2006 to Feb 2010
Company2: Feb 2010 to July 2011
Company 3: Sep 2011 to Sep 2014
Company 4: Oct 2014 to Till date.

Plz provide your suggestion/Guidance.

Thanks!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Yeah Andreay ,
> 
> Thts what i was also calculating...i'm confused on hw much did it move last since i was a bit out of touch for past few days ..did it moved from 25 Sep to 10 Oct
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar you seem to have lost the track of the cutoff for 8th Jan round it moved till 03rd October only was a bad round indeed. Hopefully the upcoming rounds would turn out to be better.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi All , 

I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points - 

ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month. 

Out of this 4 years 1 month , 

Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months 

Overseas work ex - 1 Years 8 Months India 


can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year . 

in the i want , my experience of 4 years 2 months should be counted as 1 years australia +3 years 3 months as overseas , :juggle: , 

Let me know if you guys think i can do that 

Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points -
> 
> ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month.
> 
> Out of this 4 years 1 month ,
> 
> Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months
> 
> Overseas work ex - 1 Years 8 Months India
> 
> 
> can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year .
> 
> in the i want , my experience of 4 years 2 months should be counted as 1 years australia +3 years 3 months as overseas , :juggle: ,
> 
> Let me know if you guys think i can do that
> 
> Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


Hi Mukesh your statements are contradicting here you have initially mentioned as Australia work experience as 2.5 years and Overseas experiece as 1.8years at is 4.1 years them you are mentioning as 4.2 years and then 4.3 years???

Either ways if you are claiming points for experience you have to provide all relevant documents to support your claims so I would suggest go as what is stated and not make changes as per our ease. 
Further you can wait for more advise from other senior members here on the forum they can guide you and me


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi Vikas , 

Sorry for creating confusion , 

It is 2 year and 5 months in Aussie land

it is 1 year 8 Months in India . 


Now , i want to claim 1 year = 5 points for Aussie experience and balance 3 years 1 months shd give me another 5 points . In a way it shd be okay as i am considering valuable Aussie experience as overseas experience. Am i voilating any requirement ? 

Hope you can guide me now? 

Thanks mate 







vikaschandra said:


> Hi Mukesh your statements are contradicting here you have initially mentioned as Australia work experience as 2.5 years and Overseas experiece as 1.8years at is 4.1 years them you are mentioning as 4.2 years and then 4.3 years???
> 
> Either ways if you are claiming points for experience you have to provide all relevant documents to support your claims so I would suggest go as what is stated and not make changes as per our ease.
> Further you can wait for more advise from other senior members here on the forum they can guide you and me


----------



## koras

Hello everyone,

I have one confusion with my skill assessment and awarded points 

1. ACS only recognized my masters degree not the bachelor, so how many points I can eligible for?

I have submited my EOI on 27th of november and they have awarded me 65 points all togather. If i am invited at that time do the CO asked me about my bachelor(which is not recognised by ACS)?

Skilled - Subclass - 189
ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
ACS Result Received - 26th Oct 2015
PTE : 27 Nov 2015 - Overall Band Score : 8
EOI DOE - 27th Nov 2015 00:02:57 Points: 65
Invited: xx/xx/xxxx


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi Vikas , Sorry for creating confusion , It is 2 year and 5 months in Aussie land it is 1 year 8 Months in India . Now , i want to claim 1 year = 5 points for Aussie experience and balance 3 years 1 months shd give me another 5 points . In a way it shd be okay as i am considering valuable Aussie experience as overseas experience. Am i voilating any requirement ? Hope you can guide me now? Thanks mate


Thats something i would advise to discuss with an agent.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi All, 

When is the best time to apply for PCC (India & Aus). Does it carry any validity ?
Or is there a nearest validity date that a CO expects?
Please advise. I am kind of confused. 

Thanks guys !!


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi All, When is the best time to apply for PCC (India & Aus). Does it carry any validity ? Or is there a nearest validity date that a CO expects? Please advise. I am kind of confused. Thanks guys !!


Valid for 12 months.

Your IED will depend on the date PCC or medicals were issued, whichever is the earliest.


----------



## dreamsanj

koras said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have one confusion with my skill assessment and awarded points
> 
> 1. ACS only recognized my masters degree not the bachelor, so how many points I can eligible for?
> 
> I have submited my EOI on 27th of november and they have awarded me 65 points all togather. If i am invited at that time do the CO asked me about my bachelor(which is not recognised by ACS)?
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189
> ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
> ACS Result Received - 26th Oct 2015
> PTE : 27 Nov 2015 - Overall Band Score : 8
> EOI DOE - 27th Nov 2015 00:02:57 Points: 65
> Invited: xx/xx/xxxx


Well Your masters is recognized. Then Dont worry. you will get 15 pts for education and That should not matter with CO. He will check either masters or graduation is in line with acceptable standards.


----------



## aj970031

Guys what is the current DOE for 261111 60 pts ? Any idea ?


----------



## andreyx108b

aj970031 said:


> Guys what is the current DOE for 261111 60 pts ? Any idea ?


I think 03/10


----------



## aj970031

andreyx108b said:


> I think 03/10


Thanks andreyx. I am guessing that it hasn't moved since then because I see that the cutoff is 65 now.


----------



## andreyx108b

aj970031 said:


> Thanks andreyx. I am guessing that it hasn't moved since then because I see that the cutoff is 65 now.


Yep its for 65 pointers  no 60s...


----------



## Ind79

To apply EOI state sponsorship for ICT BA...which one is better in terms on response time to provide invitation letter? VIC or NSW?


----------



## RAKI1978

Friends,
In terms of invite does 190 and 189 work in the same way... In the sense does 190 applications also get called out only during invitation rounds ?


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Friends, In terms of invite does 190 and 189 work in the same way... In the sense does 190 applications also get called out only during invitation rounds ?


No, each state has a variation in their system. For example for Vic you apply directly and NSW selects candidates based in their criteria on irregular intervals.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> No, each state has a variation in their system. For example for Vic you apply directly and NSW selects candidates based in their criteria on irregular intervals.


Hey Andy nice display picture... seem to be all set to start loving NSW...Best wishes


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hey Andy nice display picture... seem to be all set to start loving NSW...Best wishes


Hehe)) thanks Vikas - yes, i am trying to get as much ready for new life in NSW as possible  it should be lovely there)


----------



## simpsonaj

andreyx108b said:


> Hehe)) thanks Vikas - yes, i am trying to get as much ready for new life in NSW as possible  it should be lovely there)


I can confirm it has been a beautiful 34 degrees here in Sydney today and the sun is shining brightly ready for your arrival!!


----------



## andreyx108b

simpsonaj said:


> I can confirm it has been a beautiful 34 degrees here in Sydney today and the sun is shining brightly ready for your arrival!!


I am so looking forward ))) 

Its sounds so much better than -18C yesterday here in Schwarzwald


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I am so looking forward )))
> 
> Its sounds so much better than -18C yesterday here in Schwarzwald


Andy make sure to keep yourself warm and not get freezed before visiting Sydney.


----------



## Sanzee

The cut-off date for BA is 3rd October 2:08 AM which has moved by 8 days. Hoping to get invited on 1st round of February. Finger crossed!!


----------



## hari05

Sanzee said:


> The cut-off date for BA is 3rd October 2:08 AM which has moved by 8 days. Hoping to get invited on 1st round of February. Finger crossed!!


Hi Sanzee

Can you please let me know how you are verifying this status about the cut-off date and the EOI queue movement? Is there a page with this detail? Please let me know the URL if possible.


----------



## mdpm20

Hello experts I need you inputs please 

I would like to inquire something, my ACS skills assessment will expire this coming July 21 and I am still waiting for the invitation of NSW and 189. Assuming that (base from the cut-off and I updated my EOI Dec 28) I got an invite June, can I still use my assessment letter? What if during the visa processing it expires, should I give my CO a new assessment? I am currently unemployed and If do re assessment, ACS will only credit 6 years ( my last day at work was July 31 2014 and they count employment of the past 10 years).. this is my third assessment (thank God there is PTE i survived my English exam) and they always count my Educational background as bachelor degree.. Though I’ve read here that assessment must be valid when you got an invite and visa lodgement, is that a big deal with the CO.. hope you can help me especially those who receives grant that has the similar to my situation..


----------



## Sanzee

You can follow the link below:

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/08-01-2016-round-results



hari05 said:


> Sanzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cut-off date for BA is 3rd October 2:08 AM which has moved by 8 days. Hoping to get invited on 1st round of February. Finger crossed!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sanzee
> 
> Can you please let me know how you are verifying this status about the cut-off date and the EOI queue movement? Is there a page with this detail? Please let me know the URL if possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Andy make sure to keep yourself warm and not get freezed before visiting Sydney.


Its difficult )) but trying))) and by the time i arrive to sydney... Its gonna be winter there ))) hehe at least it won't be as cold)))


----------



## kari1608

*Help Taking Bridging after 189*

Hi guys,
I really need help with this one.
My visa gets expired on 10th March, by then i would have lodget my 189 visa(should get on 22nd)

The problem is i need to go urgently to India from 29th feb to 23rd march but visa gets expired on 10th March,

We are eligible for getting Bridging A and then Bridging B for travel, 
but i think Bridging A only gets valid after the current visa has expired so in my case would be 11th March but i think you can only get Bridging A when your are currently in Australia .

Can someone help , i really have to travel during that time


----------



## rohitjaggi

I am so frustrated now with the waiting....


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Sanzee

When did you apply EOI ?


----------



## ram040479

*Jan 22nd*

So..... Tomorrow is another day. Whats going to happen ? Lets keep up the spirit of expectations:juggle:


----------



## DT2702

Guys,

Does the invite distribution happen on a particular hour of the day? Is there like a time window, when its done?

If someone is aware of the exact time window (in terms of IST - Indian Standard Time hour), please share. 

I am already having panic attack ! Atleast this way I will have it in a particular time of the day, rather than having it through out entire day/night. :|

All the best Everyone !!

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## mdpm20

DT2702 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does the invite distribution happen on a particular hour of the day? Is there like a time window, when its done?
> 
> If someone is aware of the exact time window (in terms of IST - Indian Standard Time hour), please share.
> 
> I am already having panic attack ! Atleast this way I will have it in a particular time of the day, rather than having it through out entire day/night. :|
> 
> All the best Everyone !!
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


Hello dt2702,

Don't worry you will receive an invite probably next month or first round March. I updated my eoi last December 28 and skills assessment will expire this July 21 and NSW is not yet sending invtitation and I hope I will get an invite got by june I can use my assessment even it expires during visa process. I hope they will not reject me


----------



## DT2702

mdpm20 said:


> Hello dt2702,
> 
> Don't worry you will receive an invite probably next month or first round March. I updated my eoi last December 28 and skills assessment will expire this July 21 and NSW is not yet sending invtitation and I hope I will get an invite got by june I can use my assessment even it expires during visa process. I hope they will not reject me


Hey mdpm20,

I understand why you are saying that because ICT Business Analyst is a Pro-Rata occupation and there will be only 64 invites distributed in every round. 

But some theorists believe that, this invitation round might go beyond the said number because the waiting list is really big for all the pro-rata occupation.

In our interest, lets hope they are correct !! 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## dreamsanj

I know, I know,

at the cost of looking like a buffoon, I sincerely hope most of 65s get their invites so that rest of 60 can start seeing the invites. its been a long wait for some. Rekindling their hopes would be a good thing now. Pray Pray pray.


----------



## Sanzee

Hi,
I applied on 26th Oct.



RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Sanzee
> 
> When did you apply EOI ?


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi,

Can someone tell me what is the meaning of visa date of effect in the link below:
SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results


----------



## vikaschandra

birju_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me what is the meaning of visa date of effect in the link below:
> SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results



It's the date of EOI submission or the date when their were some changes made to the EOI which impacted the points


----------



## karthikr

guys any one who got the invite? Eff??

Please confirm


----------



## eff

karthikr said:


> guys any one who got the invite? Eff??
> 
> Please confirm


Got the invite!!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikr

Guys i got the invite..wohooooo


Cutoff is now Nov 16th


----------



## dreamsanj

congrats Eff and karthik.

hope the cutoff is more than that.


----------



## dreamsanj

Deleting the message


----------



## dreamsanj

1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112 first to confirm
3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112 Just confirmed

Hope all of you have got the invite, that gives good news to many of us.


----------



## ram040479

GOT MINE. WooHOOO. DOE - 11 Nov 2015 ICT BA - 65 points


----------



## karthikr

Thanks guys... i am on cloud 9.. i had no hopes at all...

seeing invited was the happiest moment.. hope it clears many now... all the best to all


----------



## ram040479

Absolutely. Cannot believe that it has happened so quickly. Cut off has rocketed. Kanwar - what abt you


----------



## ravirutul

Got the invite....EOI filing date 12th Nov, with 65 points.....


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Guys i got the invite..wohooooo
> 
> 
> Cutoff is now Nov 16th


Congratulations Karthik happy for you. Best wishes for further application.


----------



## dreamsanj

IS it the New List then? I hope Kanwardeep is out of it.

1. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
2. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
3. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 
4. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
5. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
6. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
7. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
8. nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
9. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
10. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
11. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
12. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
13. 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
14. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
15. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
16. Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
17. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
18. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
19. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
20. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
21. ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
22. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
23. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
24. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
25. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
26. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
27. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
28. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
29. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
30. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
21. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
31. sumanth1627 60 
32. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
33. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
34. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
35. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
36. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
37. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
38. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
39. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
40. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
41. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
42. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
43. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
44. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
45. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> GOT MINE. WooHOOO. DOE - 11 Nov 2015 ICT BA - 65 points


Confratulations Ram. Best wishes start preparing your documents for visa application.


----------



## vikaschandra

eff said:


> Got the invite!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Congratulations eff. Best wishes for further visa application.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravirutul said:


> Got the invite....EOI filing date 12th Nov, with 65 points.....


Congrats Ravi


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> 1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
> 2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112 first to confirm
> 3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111
> 13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111
> 14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112 Just confirmed
> 
> Hope all of you have got the invite, that gives good news to many of us.


Congratulations to all who have got invited. Best Wishes for further application and welcome to the Visa Lodge Gang

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1523.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-16.html


----------



## mdpm20

Sanzee said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 26th Oct.


Hi I hope you got an invite


----------



## DT2702

Hey Every One !!

I got an Invite.....Phewwwww !!


A Big Thank You to all of you for assistance....You've helped me through my "Squeaky Bum time". Appreciate it.

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## mdpm20

Hello vikas,



So it means they invited more than 64 people?


----------



## eff

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations eff. Best wishes for further visa application.


Thanks Vikas, and best of luck for you too, you've been very supportive. Thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Originally Posted by dreamsanj View Post
1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112 first to confirm
3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112 Just confirmed

what about the rest. Hiding your success. Downplaying the invitation?


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Hey Every One !!
> 
> I got an Invite.....Phewwwww !!
> 
> 
> A Big Thank You to all of you for assistance....You've helped me through my "Squeaky Bum time". Appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


Congrats DT2702. Remember this post. Enjoy your evening. 




DT2702 said:


> And there will be some more who have filled EOI after 8th Jan and are above 65 Points. :noidea:
> 
> I guess, I should stop reading too much into and head home !!
> 
> Thanks Mate. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hello vikas,
> 
> 
> 
> So it means they invited more than 64 people?


Doubtful that hey have issued more than 64. So far known only 15 person from this forums awaiting list has reported receiving invite. Assuming the 16 person Kanwar whose doe is 16th also received his invite it still means 48 invites have gone out to people who are outside this forum.


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> Congrats DT2702. Remember this post. Enjoy your evening.


Hehehe....

I will, for sure. Its been nothing short of a roller coaster ride.

The scare of my points getting deducted on 27th feb because I am turning 33, Pro-rata Invite theory (64 invites per round) ......the list is end less.

But I must say this .... My Goose Bumps, Panic Attacks and Squeaky Bums, all of them would have killed me , if it wasnt for this Forum and Friends like you.

Thanks Once again mate. 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## vikaschandra

Where is Karanvir? Congratulations Karan on receiving your invite. 



karanvir3 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karan wish this new year brings good health, joy, prosperity, invite and the grant for you this year.
> 
> Yea there should be another round on 22nd Jan. I am assuming the round on 8th Jan would clear the 65 pointers until 7th October and the next round would get you invite.
> 
> In case if it doesnt move as i have assumed still you stand a very good chance on First round of February.
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Hehehe....
> 
> I will, for sure. Its been nothing short of a roller coaster ride.
> 
> The scare of my points getting deducted on 27th feb because I am turning 33, Pro-rata Invite theory (64 invites per round) ......the list is end less.
> 
> But I must say this .... My Goose Bumps, Panic Attacks and Squeaky Bums, all of them would have killed me , if it wasnt for this Forum and Friends like you.
> 
> Thanks Once again mate.
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


Happy for you. We all on this forum are here to support each other morally, emotionally and guide each other through difficult times. We understand how it might have felt if you would have lost the chance of getting invited because of age decreasing your points. Good that you received ITA ahead of that situation. 

I still remember mgkarthick who missed it by a whisker and did not receive invite on time and lost 5 points due to age factor. Wish to see him in race someday again.


----------



## andreyx108b

*Сongrats fellow BAs and SAs! 

Very good round of invites! Moved for more than a month! 

Good luck with lodging cases and dont forget to update/add you statuses! 
*


----------



## viv31085

Updated list ( excluding today's invitation), hope it moves through atleast 10-15 places 

Updated List
1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 
19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
21. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
22. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
23. nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
24. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
25. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
26. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
27. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
28. 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
29. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
30. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
31. Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
32. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
33. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
34. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
35. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
36. ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
37. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
38. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
39. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
40. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
41. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
42. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
43. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
44. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
45. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
46. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
47. sumanth1627 60 
48. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
49. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
50. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
51. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
52. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
53. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
54. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
55. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
56. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
57. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
58. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
59. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
60. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
61. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111


----------



## 2aussieR

*Invited!!!!*

What a pleasant surpise!!!

Got invited...was not expecting it this round....

*DoE - 29th November*

All the best for who are awaiting invitation!!!


----------



## smashinarun

2aussieR said:


> What a pleasant surpise!!!
> 
> Got invited...was not expecting it this round....
> 
> *DoE - 29th November*
> 
> All the best for who are awaiting invitation!!!


It is kindaa big pleasant surprise. Congratulations. 👍👍😊😊


----------



## smashinarun

I would like to congratulate everyone who got there invite today. 
So finally we see that the cut off Doe for 65 points is till 29 november 2015. Until or unless someone updates their status.


----------



## viv31085

wow this is awesome congrats for everyone who got the invite 

this means there is only 4 guys left before 60 pointers start getting their invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

Wonderful news for the 60 pointers. Guys buckle up it is your turn now to rock and roll. This has been the most drastic shift in the DOE. 
Long wait for the 60 pointers is coming to an end.


----------



## vikaschandra

2aussieR said:


> What a pleasant surpise!!!
> 
> Got invited...was not expecting it this round....
> 
> *DoE - 29th November*
> 
> All the best for who are awaiting invitation!!!


Congratulations 2aussieR your invite must have brought smile on lots of people face who have been waiting since Feb with 60 points.


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> Wonderful news for the 60 pointers. Guys buckle up it is your turn now to rock and roll. This has been the most drastic shift in the DOE.
> Long wait for the 60 pointers is coming to an end.


yes Vikas, totally pumped up after seeing this draw results :eyebrows:


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations 2aussieR your invite must have brought smile on lots of people face who have been waiting since Feb with 60 points.



Its amazing Vikas))) not sure what has happened)))


----------



## Shanners

Such great news! Congratulations to all who have received an invite today! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Its amazing Vikas))) not sure what has happened)))


Indeed Andy it has been the best round so far with regards to the shift in DOE. Whatever just happened was unbelievable. I am so looking forward to seeing the 60 pointers messaging "Guys Wait is Over I received my Invite"


----------



## Sanzee

Wow!!! Got an invitation after a long wait :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Bala2015

*Got Invite*

Hi Guys,

Got invite today. Took some time to digest that. Was not expecting it to come so quickly. 

Date of application 23rd Nov
65 Points
ICT BA

Regards,
Sri


----------



## quintonrobin

Hi Guys,

Got my invite today... was indeed waiting for NSW Approval for last couple of weeks... but got 189 as a shocker 

My DOE : 4 - Nov - 2016, ICT BA, 65 Points (189), 70 points (190)

Andrey, Vikas - Does that mean that my 190 invite is no more valid (or) can still they will provide an approval...?

Thanks

Sasikumar M


----------



## quintonrobin

Apologies - DOE : 4 NOV 2015


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my invite today... was indeed waiting for NSW Approval for last couple of weeks... but got 189 as a shocker
> 
> My DOE : 4 - Nov - 2016, ICT BA, 65 Points (189), 70 points (190)
> 
> Andrey, Vikas - Does that mean that my 190 invite is no more valid (or) can still they will provide an approval...?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sasikumar M


the 190 would still be active and you might receive an invite. You should withdraw your 190 EOI at the earliest. In case you miss and get invited for 190 as well then you would want the invitation to expire before withdrawing the application. 

Andy correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats guys!) lodge a visa now)))


----------



## vikaschandra

Many 65 pointers who opted to go for State Nomination assuming the 189 would be way to far must have got shocker of their life with today's round.

Nevertheless DIBP has proven us all wrong after being so unpredictable with the Invites sent out today.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Many 65 pointers who opted to go for State Nomination assuming the 189 would be way to far must have got shocker of their life with today's round. Nevertheless DIBP has proven us all wrong after being so unpredictable with the Invites sent out today.


 Actually, if looking at the numbers, from September rounds till today they have been inviting a bit less than needed to cover quota in full 12 months... So today this "shortage" has flooded applicants with invites. One could have expected it - but i wasnt)))


----------



## quintonrobin

vikaschandra said:


> the 190 would still be active and you might receive an invite. You should withdraw your 190 EOI at the earliest. In case you miss and get invited for 190 as well then you would want the invitation to expire before withdrawing the application.
> 
> Andy correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks Vikas.

I have created EOI for 189 & 190 in the same EOI ...not separate... and I was waiting for 190 Nomination approval to come after paying AUD 330... now can i go ahead apply visa for 189 as that is the only link available for me or Should i also send out a mail for cancellation of 190 - does it required at all ?


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> the 190 would still be active and you might receive an invite. You should withdraw your 190 EOI at the earliest. In case you miss and get invited for 190 as well then you would want the invitation to expire before withdrawing the application. Andy correct me if I am wrong.


I actually think, that if 2 EOIs were in one profile - then sc190 should be frizzed now. 

Otherwise both will result in ITAs.


----------



## AVINASH189

heyyy.... got my invite.... congrats to all other guys...


----------



## kanwar deep

Oh YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its a big shock...i opened tyhe forum nd saw people discussing all this nd even saw a post with 65 points nd DOE 23 Nov getting invite i got goose bumps nd opened my email immidiately nd got the invite 

Its a happy moment 

Thanks nd congrats to all waiting
Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> Actually, if looking at the numbers, from September rounds till today they have been inviting a bit less than needed to cover quota in full 12 months... So today this "shortage" has flooded applicants with invites. One could have expected it - but i wasnt)))


I'm really concerned about the 60 pointers...have they got their invites as well

Kanwar


----------



## Ind79

Hello, I am in a situation here and need inputs please.

I had applied my EOI on 7th Oct with 65 (189) and 70 (190 - NSW) for ICT BA 261111.
My ACS expired on 13th Nov, so I temporarily suspended by EOI. I received the new ACS today, and I updated my EOI (the points did not change) and un-suspended by EOI. 

I saw that I missed today's 189 round as I had temporarily suspended the EOI. Do I have any chance in the next round? Or for 190?

Please advise.


----------



## dreamsanj

You update the eoi. You will get it in next round


----------



## dreamsanj

AVINASH189 said:


> heyyy.... got my invite.... congrats to all other guys...


Congratulations can you please share your timeline. I don't think I have you on the list.


----------



## Ind79

dreamsanj said:


> You update the eoi. You will get it in next round


Thanks dreamsanj...are you sure...I have updated the EOI today with the new ACS number..there was no change in the points...will my EOI be considered from today? Or from original 8th October?


----------



## ram040479

kanwar deep said:


> Oh YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its a big shock...i opened tyhe forum nd saw people discussing all this nd even saw a post with 65 points nd DOE 23 Nov getting invite i got goose bumps nd opened my email immidiately nd got the invite
> 
> Its a happy moment
> 
> Thanks nd congrats to all waiting
> Kanwar


Congrats Kanwar


----------



## dheeraj81

andreyx108b said:


> Actually, if looking at the numbers, from September rounds till today they have been inviting a bit less than needed to cover quota in full 12 months... So today this "shortage" has flooded applicants with invites. One could have expected it - but i wasnt)))


Hi Andrey,

This is indeed good news for all ICT BA/SA.. Congrats everyone who got invited.

Can we get some official stats from somewhere about how many from the ceiling have been invited and how many are left.

Thanks.


----------



## Ind79

Congrats to the ones who got the invite. Can someone also please help and confirm regarding my EOI? Today I unsuspended my EOI (which I had submitted on 7th Oct) and updated it with my new ACS number. The points did not change. For getting invited, will my EOI be considered from today? Or from original 7th October? Please help guys!


----------



## dheeraj81

*
1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111 
13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111 
14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 *
19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
21. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
22. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
23. nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
24. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
25. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
26. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
27. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
28. 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
29. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
30. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
31. Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
32. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
33. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
34. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
35. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
36. ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
37. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
38. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
39. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
40. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
41. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
42. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
43. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
44. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
45. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
46. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
47. sumanth1627 60 
48. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
49. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
50. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
51. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
52. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
53. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
54. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
55. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
56. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
57. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
58. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
59. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
60. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
61. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111


Anyone there who is invited with EOI > 30 Nov 2015.


----------



## Ind79

dheeraj81 said:


> *
> 1. V_2jsin 80 xx-xxx-xx ICT BA
> 2. eff 65 03-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 3. manishjairath 65 07-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 4. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5. Ashutosh Mehta 65 20-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 6. aprima 65 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 7. Sanzee 65 26-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 8. maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 9. karanvir3 65 04-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 10. quintonrobin 65 04-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 11. DT2702 65 05-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 12. ram040479 65 11-Nov-15 2611111
> 13. ravirutul 65 12-Nov-15 261111
> 14. Raj2212 65 13-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 15. karthikr 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 16. kanwardeep 65 16-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 17. gecashish 65 20-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 18. 2aussier 65 30-Nov-15 *
> 19. LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 21. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 22. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
> 23. nr789 60 07-Feb-15
> 24. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15
> 25. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15
> 26. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
> 27. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15
> 28. 777k 60 18-Mar-15
> 29. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15
> 30. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
> 31. Aree 60 15-Apr-15
> 32. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15
> 33. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15
> 34. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 35. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15
> 36. ankg 60 19-Jun-15
> 37. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15
> 38. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15
> 39. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15
> 40. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 42. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 43. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15
> 44. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15
> 45. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 46. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 47. sumanth1627 60
> 48. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 49. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 50. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 51. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 52. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 53. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx
> 54. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 55. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 56. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 57. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15
> 58. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 59. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
> 60. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 61. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 
> 
> Anyone there who is invited with EOI > 30 Nov 2015.


Hi Dheeraj,
I did not get invite as I had temporarily suspended my EOI, and reactivated it again today after updating my ACS (no change inpoints)


----------



## ram040479

Ind79 said:


> Congrats to the ones who got the invite. Can someone also please help and confirm regarding my EOI? Today I unsuspended my EOI (which I had submitted on 7th Oct) and updated it with my new ACS number. The points did not change. For getting invited, will my EOI be considered from today? Or from original 7th October? Please help guys!



If the points did not change then your DOE will also not change and will be 7th oct. Expect an invite in the next round


----------



## Ind79

Thanks Ram and Dheeraj. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Bala2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got invite today. Took some time to digest that. Was not expecting it to come so quickly.
> 
> Date of application 23rd Nov
> 65 Points
> ICT BA
> 
> Regards,
> Sri


Is it 189 or 190??


----------



## andreyx108b

mansikhanna83 said:


> is it 189 or 190??



189


----------



## vikaschandra

Ind79 said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> I did not get invite as I had temporarily suspended my EOI, and reactivated it again today after updating my ACS (no change inpoints)


Ind79 it was a bad timing for you that your ACS got expired and you had to suspend your EOI since you have ammended your EOi now with new ACS ref. You are back in the waiting queue and should expect invite in the up coming round.


----------



## 1400ashi

Many congratulations to all who have got invited. This round has completely surprised everyone. Hope is there for 60 pointers now.


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi All, 

Congrats to all who received invitation today. Very surprising but very much required after all those months of uncertainities...

Can anyone please suggest how to do police verification for Australia in Australia. I am living here from last 2 years with my wife..


----------



## RAKI1978

Congrats to all those who got their invite tonight. Enjoy and party hard tonight. 

My side of the story, I haven't got it yet. 
Not sure when my day would come and what was the cut off date for 22 Jan is.

Subclass : 189
Points : 65
Skill Assessment: ICT BA
Subclass : 190
Points: 70
DOE: 06 Jan 2016


----------



## RAKI1978

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who received invitation today. Very surprising but very much required after all those months of uncertainities...
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to do police verification for Australia in Australia. I am living here from last 2 years with my wife..




https://www.afpcheck.com/apply


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Oh YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its a big shock...i opened tyhe forum nd saw people discussing all this nd even saw a post with 65 points nd DOE 23 Nov getting invite i got goose bumps nd opened my email immidiately nd got the invite
> 
> Its a happy moment
> 
> Thanks nd congrats to all waiting
> Kanwar


Kanwar congratulations. Happy happy huh! Start preparing the documents and fund make the application soon you will have the grant in Your pocket as a shocker as well


----------



## Jeevmis

Is the Employment reference document required from employer while applying for 189 Visa, the same as the one applied during skill verification at ACS ?

Or do we need to have a separate one again..? As in my case all details are clearly mentioned and have been issued by my Employer from Australia..


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeevmis said:


> Is the Employment reference document required from employer while applying for 189 Visa, the same as the one applied during skill verification at ACS ? Or do we need to have a separate one again..? As in my case all details are clearly mentioned and have been issued by my Employer from Australia..


The same will do, unless it has been a while ago and you are still with the same employer who was assessed (so you can claim up to day points)


----------



## dreamsanj

1. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
2.LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
3. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
4. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
5. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
6. nr789 60 07-Feb-15 
7. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15 
8. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15 
9. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
10. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15 
11. 777k 60 18-Mar-15 
12. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15 
13. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
14. Aree 60 15-Apr-15 
15. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15 
16. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15 
17. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
18. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15 
19. ankg 60 19-Jun-15 
20. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15 
21. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15 
21. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15 
23. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
24. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
25. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 
26. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15 
27. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15 
28. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
29. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx 
30. sumanth1627 60 
31. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
32. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
33. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
34. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
35. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
36. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx 
37. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
38. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
39. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
40. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15 
41. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
42. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
43. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
44. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111

New List


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> 1. Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 2.LakshmiNarasimhan 65 11-Dec-15 ICT SA 261112
> 3. gopiatweb 65 18-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 4. mdpm20 65 28-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 5. RAKI1978 65 06-01-15 ICT BA 261111
> 6. nr789 60 07-Feb-15
> 7. rahul1987 60 12-Feb-15
> 8. sriindia 60 14-Feb-15
> 9. SeemaR 60 25-Feb-15 ICT SA 261112
> 10. pawanverma 60 01-Mar-15
> 11. 777k 60 18-Mar-15
> 12. Swathy Mounaswamy 60 19-Mar-15
> 13. onlyjoy 60 31-Mar-15 ICT BA 261111
> 14. Aree 60 15-Apr-15
> 15. mansihkhanna83 60 28-Apr-15
> 16. athar.dcsian 60 09-May-15
> 17. Shanners 60 04-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 18. samir0075 60 15-Jun-15
> 19. ankg 60 19-Jun-15
> 20. wiqhussain 60 01-Jul-15
> 21. marlonz 60 01-Jul-15
> 21. dheeraj81 60 07-Jul-15
> 23. cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 24. luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 25. dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 26. Saurabhsi 60 01-Aug-15
> 27. Gloria121 60 01-Aug-15
> 28. asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 29. Goaussie2016 60 xx-xx-xxxx
> 30. sumanth1627 60
> 31. Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 32. jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33. viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 34. thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 35. bazsk 60 01-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36. anshulmadan 60 03-Oct-15 2611xx
> 37. rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 38. malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 39. smsingh13 60 05-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 40. manc0108 60 06-Nov-15
> 41. nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 42. ankyset 60 04-11-15 ICT BA
> 43. dreamsanj 60 18-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 44. riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 
> New List


Hey dreamsanj the list looks good right with most of 60 pointers in it. Hopefully the 22nd Jan round will repeat itself during the up coming round and clear the backlog of 60 pointers from Jan-Feb


----------



## Zizy86

Hi All,

Congrats to all who got invites.

I have submitted my NSW SS on 21st Jan with (55+5) for System Analyst. Seems like long wait for me  .

I have query regarding ACS. I have experience starting from Mar-2008 but as per ACS rule they started it from Mar-2010. I got it evaluated till my last employer i.e. Sep 2015. From October 2015 i am with my new employer. As i have not got any assessment for New employer because i was not having any delectation letter or RnR letter from them , Do I need to mention it in EOI?

Furthermore in EOI i have mentioned exp from Mar-2008 , do i need to mention it from Mar-2010 as ACS evaluated it from Mar-2010. 

Please clarify!!!

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## vikaschandra

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who got invites.
> 
> I have submitted my NSW SS on 21st Jan with (55+5) for System Analyst. Seems like long wait for me  .
> 
> I have query regarding ACS. I have experience starting from Mar-2008 but as per ACS rule they started it from Mar-2010. I got it evaluated till my last employer i.e. Sep 2015. From October 2015 i am with my new employer. As i have not got any assessment for New employer because i was not having any delectation letter or RnR letter from them , Do I need to mention it in EOI?
> 
> Furthermore in EOI i have mentioned exp from Mar-2008 , do i need to mention it from Mar-2010 as ACS evaluated it from Mar-2010.
> 
> Please clarify!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Zizy


Zizy if ACS has deducted two years and considered only from 2010 as relevant to nominated occupantion code you should not be claiming points for the deducted two years. 

When did you get your ACS assessment done? If this was done after you joined tour new employer what date did you mention under current employment?
When did you lodge your EOI Jan 2015 or Jan 2016?


----------



## viv31085

wow new list looks amazing


----------



## Zizy86

vikaschandra said:


> Zizy if ACS has deducted two years and considered only from 2010 as relevant to nominated occupantion code you should not be claiming points for the deducted two years.
> 
> When did you get your ACS assessment done? If this was done after you joined tour new employer what date did you mention under current employment?
> When did you lodge your EOI Jan 2015 or Jan 2016?



I have provided my RnR reference letters till Sep 2015 i.e. till previous employer last date. ACS Process started on 4th Jan and Got my results on 20th Jan. My new employer was reluctant to provide me RnR due to short stint with them. Although my total exp is 7.8 Years but after my ACS evaluation my total exp is 5.6 Years till Sep 2015 with 2 years of deduction .

I'll update my EOI and start my employer information from Mar-2010 instead of Mar 2008 as ACS stated in evaluation : "The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. "


----------



## RAKI1978

RAKI1978 said:


> Congrats to all those who got their invite tonight. Enjoy and party hard tonight.
> 
> My side of the story, I haven't got it yet.
> Not sure when my day would come and what was the cut off date for 22 Jan is.
> 
> Subclass : 189
> Points : 65
> Skill Assessment: ICT BA
> Subclass : 190
> Points: 70
> DOE: 06 Jan 2016


Guys, 

Any advise for me ?


----------



## dreamsanj

Raki,

Sure shot next round


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any advise for me ?


The cutoff for 22nd Jan round should be between 30 Nov to 10 Dec. hopefully you will get your ITA by 5th Feb or latest by 19th Feb. (considering the rounds are scheduled for 1st and 3rd Friday)


----------



## viv31085

hopefully atleast 2-3 60 pointers here should get invite on feb 5th round, that will be a great confidence booster to other 60 pointers


----------



## viv31085

RAKI1978 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any advise for me ?


Hi RAK, be ready with your documents you will be getting your invite on feb 5th round for sure


----------



## RAKI1978

vikaschandra said:


> The cutoff for 22nd Jan round should be between 30 Nov to 10 Dec. hopefully you will get your ITA by 5th Feb or latest by 19th Feb. (considering the rounds are scheduled for 1st and 3rd Friday)



Hopefully Vikas, But till now Skillselect website is not updated with Cutoff date for 22 Jan invites.


----------



## viv31085

RAKI1978 said:


> Hopefully Vikas, But till now Skillselect website is not updated with Cutoff date for 22 Jan invites.


they will take at-least one week post draw to update on official website


----------



## RAKI1978

viv31085 said:


> Hi RAK, be ready with your documents you will be getting your invite on feb 5th round for sure


Sure Viv,

You reckon its a good idea to initiate PCC now. I need to do it for both AU & INDIA ? I am just worried about validity and acceptance by Immigration department. They shouldn't tell its too old/early and ask me spend another fortune 
On the contrary, i know its a 4-5 week affair to get one.


----------



## Jeevmis

Thanks Audrey for your reply. Your reply ends all queries..


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi All, 

For Police Verification in Australia, do we need to go for fingerprints check as well ?


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Sure Viv,
> 
> You reckon its a good idea to initiate PCC now. I need to do it for both AU & INDIA ? I am just worried about validity and acceptance by Immigration department. They shouldn't tell its too old/early and ask me spend another fortune
> On the contrary, i know its a 4-5 week affair to get one.


RAKI1978 note that the date of the PCC or Medicals whichever done earlier shall be deciding your IED. Since your are already in Aus i dont thinknit should be problem for you. 

The PCC is valid for 1 year ( India as well Australia)

You can initiate the request for indian pcc in the meantime as it might take some time.


----------



## Zizy86

What is the current cut off date for 60 Points NSW 190.


----------



## andreyx108b

Zizy86 said:


> What is the current cut off date for 60 Points NSW 190.


There is no such thing as a cut off for sc190 nsw.

Nsw invites if and when the need to.


----------



## Zizy86

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as a cut off for sc190 nsw.
> 
> Nsw invites if and when the need to.



thanks for reply, i was wondering if we can get dates when was the last draw happened for NSW 190 with 60 scores. Pardon me for my poor knowledge.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello everyone who received invitation to apply. Here is the check list of documents that would be required. Hope this helps

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. 

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf


----------



## Shanners

vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone who received invitation to apply. Here is the check list of documents that would be required. Hope this helps
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> 
> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf


Thanks, this is so helpful! I just wondered, is form 80 mandatory for all? 
Many thanks


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Guys,


Shocking, I also got the invite, just checked the email today.

WOWOWOWOWOWO>


----------



## 1400ashi

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> Shocking, I also got the invite, just checked the email today.
> 
> WOWOWOWOWOWO>


congrats. its a great news this means the round moved for more than 2 months.


----------



## 1400ashi

list of people who have been invited:
S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Status
1	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
2	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited
3	manishjairath	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited
4	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
5	avinash189	65	15-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
6	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
7	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited
8	Sanzee	65	26-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
9	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
10	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited
11	quintonrobin	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
12	ram040479	65	11-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
13	ravirutul	65	12-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
14	Raj2212	65	13-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
15	karthikr	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited
16	kanwardeep	65	16-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Invited
17	gecashish	65	20-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
18	Bala2015	65	23-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111	Invited
19	2aussier	65	29-Nov-2015 Invited
20	LakshmiNarasimhan S	65	11-Dec-2015	ICT SA 261112


----------



## 1400ashi

and the upcoming people:

S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category
1	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-2015	ICT BA 261111
2	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015	
3	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015	
4	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015	
5	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112
6	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015	
7	777k	60	18-Mar-2015	
8	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015	
9	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111
10	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015	
11	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015	
12	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015	
13	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112
14	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015	
15	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015	
16	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015	
17	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015	
18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015	
19	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
20	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
21	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015	
22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015	
23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015	
24	asydney	60	20-Aug-2015	ICT SA 261112
25	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx	
26	sumanth1627	60 
27	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
28	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112
29	viv31085	60	30-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111
30	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
31	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111
32	A-A	60	8-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
33	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
34	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112
35	praveshbabu	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
36	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112
37	manc0108	60	6-Nov-2015	
38	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
39	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111
40	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-2015	ICT BA 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> Shocking, I also got the invite, just checked the email today.
> 
> WOWOWOWOWOWO>


Awesome news. Congratulations LakshmiNarasimhan.


----------



## vikaschandra

So now we know that the cutoff stands somewhere between 11th Dec and 18th Dec. what more do the 60 pointers want. Guys Thank DIBP and have big cheerful smiles on your face. Your days are coming soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Thanks, this is so helpful! I just wondered, is form 80 mandatory for all?
> Many thanks


Yes it is almost always asked by the CO. It is advisable to fill it up and upload it before CO asks for it which might cause delay is visa assesment and finalization. 

No harm in providing additional documents like form 80 and form 1221. These days most of the people fill it and upload it prior to CO asking for it. 

I had already uploaded it and yet was asked for it to be provided again by the CO


----------



## Shanners

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is almost always asked by the CO. It is advisable to fill it up and upload it before CO asks for it which might cause delay is visa assesment and finalization.
> 
> No harm in providing additional documents like form 80 and form 1221. These days most of the people fill it and upload it prior to CO asking for it.
> 
> I had already uploaded it and yet was asked for it to be provided again by the CO


Ok, thank you, I'll start doing that now then. Haven't heard of form 1221, what's that?
Thanks for your advice. Cant believe how many people have received invites this round, its such positive news for all!
&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

vikaschandra said:


> Awesome news. Congratulations LakshmiNarasimhan.


Thanks Vikas!

Hope to see the invitation flow for 60 pointers very soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Ok, thank you, I'll start doing that now then. Haven't heard of form 1221, what's that?
> Thanks for your advice. Cant believe how many people have received invites this round, its such positive news for all!
> ��


Form 1221 is the subset of form 80 (form 80 is around 18 pages where as form 1221 is of 10 pages. The questions as almost the same as form 80) usually people do not fill it but at times Have seen CO ask for it especially for spouse. 

No harm in filling it up and uploading it.


----------



## mdpm20

Wow!!! December applicants got an invitation???? I updated my eoi last Dec 28


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is almost always asked by the CO. It is advisable to fill it up and upload it before CO asks for it which might cause delay is visa assesment and finalization.
> 
> No harm in providing additional documents like form 80 and form 1221. These days most of the people fill it and upload it prior to CO asking for it.
> 
> I had already uploaded it and yet was asked for it to be provided again by the CO



Hi Vikas ,

If CO asks for form 80 again usko bithake rum pilaneka...just kidding, so that means these CO'c have a tendency to ask for form 80 again nd again

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas ,
> 
> If CO asks for form 80 again usko bithake rum pilaneka...just kidding, so that means these CO'c have a tendency to ask for form 80 again nd again
> 
> Kanwar


Yea they might ask for it again one of the reason might be that the uploaded file might have got corrupted. Secondly the other day some one stated that just to buy time the CO might ask for it again since after the request of additional information the review period is 28 days this way they can look into other cases and also be within their SLA 

Agar woh rum piyega toh humko gum dega so better avoid that


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List .......

1	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
2	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
3	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	
4	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16	
5	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	
6	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	
7	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	
8	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	
9	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
10	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	
11	777k	60	18-Mar-15	
12	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	
13	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
14	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA	
15	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	
16	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15	
17	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	
18	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	
20	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	
21	immigrant589	29-Jun-15	
22	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	
23	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	
24	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	
25	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
26	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	
28	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	
29	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	
30	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	
31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	2611xx*	
38	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
39	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	
41	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	
43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


Please verify and update if required....


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List .......
> 
> 1	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 2	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 3	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16
> 4	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16
> 5	nr789	60	7-Feb-15
> 6	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15
> 7	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15
> 8	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15
> 9	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 10	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15
> 11	777k	60	18-Mar-15
> 12	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15
> 13	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 14	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA
> 15	Aree	60	15-Apr-15
> 16	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15
> 17	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15
> 18	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 19	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15
> 20	ankg	60	19-Jun-15
> 21	immigrant589	29-Jun-15
> 22	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15
> 23	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15
> 24	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15
> 25	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 26	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
> 28	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15
> 29	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15
> 30	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15
> 31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 36	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	2611xx*
> 38	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 39	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 40	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15
> 41	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15
> 43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 
> 
> Please verify and update if required....


Dheeraj before 3rd September 2015 I was on the same spot as you are currently infact lower with the DOE of 21 July having 60 points. I was lucky enough to complete my 8 years of experience on 3rd Sept 2015 which gave me additional 5 points and I came up the list. I would also have been awaiting Invite with you guys.


----------



## Ind79

Guys pls add me in the list too...I did not get the invite as I had temporarily put my EOI on hold as my ACS had expired...I re-activated it again yesterday without any change in points...EOI applied - 7 Oct, ICT BA, 189 - 65 points...


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends

Is it mandatory for one to upload English medium certificate or IELTS/ PTE for spouse ?
Transcripts & degree certificate?

Pls advise.


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Is it mandatory for one to upload English medium certificate or IELTS/ PTE for spouse ?
> Transcripts & degree certificate?
> 
> Pls advise.


Either of those. If she has taken IELTS/PTE and has scored 4.5 and above that can be uploaded. If she has not taken Language test you can get the letter from her school/college/university stating that the medium of instruction was English during the entire course. This letter should suffice and she would not need to take language test. 
If none of this can be provided then the final option is to pay the VAC2 charges (AUD 4885) 

Any of this is mandatory.


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you Vikas. Let me get those docs ready.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi 
I don't think that this is the updated one. I don't see my ID but the one Vikas shared earlier had RAKI1978 in 5th position with DOE 06 Jan 2016, 65 points. 

Thanks.


----------



## viv31085

Updated List .......


1 Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111 
2	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
3	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
4	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	
5	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16	
6	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	
7	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	
8	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	
9	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	
10	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
11	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	
12	777k	60	18-Mar-15	
13	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	
14	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
15	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA	
16	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	
17	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15	
18	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	
19	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
20	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	
21	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	
22	immigrant589	29-Jun-15	
23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	
24	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	
25	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	
26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
28	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	
29	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	
30	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	
31	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	
32	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
33	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
34	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
35	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
36	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
37	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
38	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	2611xx*	
39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
41	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	
42	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
43	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	
44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
45	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111


----------



## viv31085

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi
> I don't think that this is the updated one. I don't see my ID but the one Vikas shared earlier had RAKI1978 in 5th position with DOE 06 Jan 2016, 65 points.
> 
> Thanks.


hi Rak add your details to the above list


----------



## RAKI1978

viv31085 said:


> hi Rak add your details to the above list


Hi Viv, 

Is there a link where I can check my details. 
- RAKI


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated One....

1	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
2	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
3	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
4	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
5	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
6	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
7	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
8	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
9	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
10	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
11	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
12	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
13	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT 
14	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
15	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
16	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
17	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
18	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT 
19	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
20	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
21	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
22	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
23	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
24	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
25	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
26	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
27	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
28	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
33	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
34	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
38	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
40	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT 
43	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
45	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## dheeraj81

Hi, 

I think the reason behind mass invitation is they might have gone non prorata way. They might have released some 200 invitations in this round and that will also mean fewer remaining invitations.

Still, this is good for the 60 Pointers and hope that they again release mass invitation in next round on 5 Feb(Probably)


----------



## SeemaR

Would like to inform that my agent told me that the EOI deducted 5 points automatically for experience and my points came to 55. He refused to give any more details and then later said that he has updated the Experience again and the EOI got updated with 60 points. 

This agent seems to have really crushed any hope I had. Does this really happen ? I mean EOI automatically taking out points without any prior notification ?

I now with 60 points again , but with EOI effective 5th December instead of 2th Feb !!.

Admin , please update my list and i guess i will be the last entry ! 

SeemaR : 60 Points
Updated EOI Date : 5th December 2015
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## vikaschandra

SeemaR said:


> Would like to inform that my agent told me that the EOI deducted 5 points automatically for experience and my points came to 55. He refused to give any more details and then later said that he has updated the Experience again and the EOI got updated with 60 points.
> 
> This agent seems to have really crushed any hope I had. Does this really happen ? I mean EOI automatically taking out points without any prior notification ?
> 
> I now with 60 points again , but with EOI effective 5th December instead of 2th Feb !!.
> 
> Admin , please update my list and i guess i will be the last entry !
> 
> SeemaR : 60 Points
> Updated EOI Date : 5th December 2015
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst - 261111


Experience increases with time and not decreases so how could that happen? Did you reach a certain age bracket due to which the points might have decreased? You agent either must have filed you eoi wrongly and claimed some additional years of experience or is giving you wrong information. 

Do you have the old eoi points breakdown alongwith the eoi details ask him to give you the new breakdown as well as the full form details and you can compare. 

I presume that he might have by mistake claimed the 2 years as well which is usualy deducted by ACS and should be marked as non relevant to occupation code. And when he realised the mistake he amemded the eoi updating with only years relevant to nominated occupation code which might have caused this. 

Ask him for completed details it is your right to know


----------



## viv31085

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Viv,
> 
> Is there a link where I can check my details.
> - RAKI


I dont get your question, link in the sense are you asking for a immi tracker ?


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> I presume that he might have by mistake claimed the 2 years as well which is usualy deducted by ACS and should be marked as non relevant to occupation code.
> Ask him for completed details it is your right to know


Vikas, ACS wont deduct 2 years for everyone, it depends on your education background, what paper you have studied and your current designation and its roles and responsibilities.


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> Vikas, ACS wont deduct 2 years for everyone, it depends on your education background, what paper you have studied and your current designation and its roles and responsibilities.


I agree with you viv but in most cases where the education is overseas not australia and the work experience is also overseas their is maximum possibility that they decrease the initial couple of years

This is just an assumption that I mentioned to Seema which might be a possibilty by wrong claims done by the agent. Might be is what is meant? But as you know and would agree how would the points decrease based on experience as what Seema's agent told her. Isn't it?


----------



## viv31085

vikaschandra said:


> I agree with you viv but in most cases where the education is overseas not australia and the work experience is also overseas their is maximum possibility that they decrease the initial couple of years
> 
> This is just an assumption that I mentioned to Seema which might be a possibilty by wrong claims done by the agent. Might be is what is meant? But as you know and would agree how would the points decrease based on experience as what Seema's agent told her. Isn't it?


You are right, in her case agent ****ed it up i guess, must have entered wrong information on EOI and updated it (or) age factor 
there is no way EOI is going to deduct points by itself


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the reason behind mass invitation is they might have gone non prorata way. They might have released some 200 invitations in this round and that will also mean fewer remaining invitations.
> 
> Still, this is good for the 60 Pointers and hope that they again release mass invitation in next round on 5 Feb(Probably)


Dheeraj I doubt DIBP would have done that. It seems like mass but how many people from this forum got invited 20 out of 64 invites that were to be sent out for the round and remaining 44 went to applicants who are not on this forum. 
It looks mass cause their was major shift in the DOE. 

Well we have to wait for the official results to be published to see if they really invited as non pro rata


----------



## vikaschandra

viv31085 said:


> You are right, in her case agent ****ed it up i guess, must have entered wrong information on EOI and updated it (or) age factor
> there is no way EOI is going to deduct points by itself


Yes viv the agent ruined her chances of getting invite early. Points get deducted on eoi only because of Age when one croses the bracket. Apart from this I do not see any reason for points deduction. 

And moreover what the agent said is points got deducted beacuse of experience and became 55 and then he again did some change and it went back to be 60 with new DOE. God knows or only the agent would know:confused2:


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Dheeraj I doubt DIBP would have done that. It seems like mass but how many people from this forum got invited 20 out of 64 invites that were to be sent out for the round and remaining 44 went to applicants who are not on this forum.
> It looks mass cause their was major shift in the DOE.
> 
> Well we have to wait for the official results to be published to see if they really invited as non pro rata


I also hope that it is 64 invites Vikas, and if it is only 64 invites then most of the people on this forum will get an invite for sure...and that will be a turnaround.

Lets wait and watch for results to be officially out as per DIBP records already 832 invitations have been issued and there are remaining 704 before this round.


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Yes viv the agent ruined her chances of getting invite early. Points get deducted on eoi only because of Age when one croses the bracket. Apart from this I do not see any reason for points deduction.
> 
> And moreover what the agent said is points got deducted beacuse of experience and became 55 and then he again did some change and it went back to be 60 with new DOE. God knows or only the agent would know:confused2:


I read somewhere only experience from last 10 years is counted... can that be reason for the same... if that is not the case... i go with Vikas for either age factor or the agent gotcha for points reduction....


----------



## viv31085

me too think there is no chance of mass invitations , till now they are inviting 128 ( 64 every fortnight) and why would they change it all of a sudden ?


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> I read somewhere only experience from last 10 years is counted... can that be reason for the same... if that is not the case... i go with Vikas for either age factor or the agent gotcha for points reduction....


At any point of time only 15 points can be claimed for experience thats is for 8 years and above overseas and max 20 for experience in australia for 8 years and more. In Seema's case that does not fit their is no reason for deduction of 5 points. 
I see a possibility that agent might have claimed mentioning the duration as australian experience. Either ways
Its the agent who Messed up


----------



## ajay23888

Hi All,

I have a quick Query on ACS part. It would be really great if anyone can help me with this.

I am working as a Sr. Business Analyst (Let me brief on , What we do ?)

Provide ROI of media campaign and effectiveness , saturation points , retention rate of media camapaign.
We also do modeling on Instore data, Trade data.
Processing of data in the summaries from so that tool can take that into the modeling.
Generally work on SAS,Excel,Unix,SPSS.


My Query is :
1.As per the position mentioned in my Salaryslip , It can be consider as Business Analyst. But our domain is : Business Process Service -kind of KPO in inida. ( Will this fall under ICT Business analyst)
2.My Education is B.E.Computer from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 2009. ( Major Computer, subjects are ok for major in computer for the aus migration). then completed MBA Marketing in 2011. after that I am working as a Businfess Analyst in from past 4.2 year.
Now, My main motive is to give extra five point to my spouse as she will be the main applicant.
Hence, I am having a question that will ACS provides me postive skill report for ICT Business analyst ?
What I am thinking is Education will not be a problem. the roles and responsibility can create a problem ?
If yes , Could you please tell me in which ANSZO code this profile suits? ( My main motive is to have a positive assessment by anyhow)


----------



## SeemaR

Thanks Vikas and Dheeraj !Your discussion encouraged me to clarify this with my agent.

My agent explained that ACS had evaluated my expereince as 8.7 years however it extended beyond the 10 years from the date of submission of EOI.

Feb 25th 2015:
Skill select only took 5.7 years and the 3 years were excluded and the EOI was submitted.

Please note that I have a break in Work experience.

On Nov 25th 2015 ,
Skill select moved its time line forward and and so the last years also moved ahead i,.e last years now became from Oct 2005 - Nov 2015 and so i lost points as my experience fell under 5 years.

The agent then updated my employment to show that i am still employed and was able to gain the points back.

Conclusion:
Agent has assured me that the EOI submitted date has not changed.

He has given me printouts before and after this change and both say "Date Submitted : 25/02/2015".

Please can anyone confirm if this has happened to them ?
Also I hope I havent been fooled into believing that this change has had no impact on the EOI submitted date(although i have the printouts in front of my eyes).


Thanks
SR


----------



## vikaschandra

SeemaR said:


> Thanks Vikas and Dheeraj !Your discussion encouraged me to clarify this with my agent.
> 
> My agent explained that ACS had evaluated my expereince as 8.7 years however it extended beyond the 10 years from the date of submission of EOI.
> 
> Feb 25th 2015:
> Skill select only took 5.7 years and the 3 years were excluded and the EOI was submitted.
> 
> Please note that I have a break in Work experience.
> 
> On Nov 25th 2015 ,
> Skill select moved its time line forward and and so the last years also moved ahead i,.e last years now became from Oct 2005 - Nov 2015 and so i lost points as my experience fell under 5 years.
> 
> The agent then updated my employment to show that i am still employed and was able to gain the points back.
> 
> Conclusion:
> Agent has assured me that the EOI submitted date has not changed.
> 
> He has given me printouts before and after this change and both say "Date Submitted : 25/02/2015".
> 
> Please can anyone confirm if this has happened to them ?
> Also I hope I havent been fooled into believing that this change has had no impact on the EOI submitted date(although i have the printouts in front of my eyes).
> 
> 
> Thanks
> SR


Hi Seema if things have been sorted out in your favor it is good. Uet for myself i feel confused with the agents explaination 

Anyways if the DOE has not changed and remains the same the you can expect the ITA Soon.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Yea they might ask for it again one of the reason might be that the uploaded file might have got corrupted. Secondly the other day some one stated that just to buy time the CO might ask for it again since after the request of additional information the review period is 28 days this way they can look into other cases and also be within their SLA
> 
> Agar woh rum piyega toh humko gum dega so better avoid that



Haha vikas , chalo rum cancel abhi ke liye...lol

Good luck to you dude nd everyone as well...the DIBP has already given new us new year gift now countdown begins for the ultimate destination

Kanwar


----------



## Shanners

*form 80*



vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is almost always asked by the CO. It is advisable to fill it up and upload it before CO asks for it which might cause delay is visa assesment and finalization.
> 
> No harm in providing additional documents like form 80 and form 1221. These days most of the people fill it and upload it prior to CO asking for it.
> 
> I had already uploaded it and yet was asked for it to be provided again by the CO


Hi,

Does form 80 have to be completed by main applicant and spouse? Or just main applicant?

Thanks


----------



## bashar123

*I missed my Invitation Date*

Dear All,

my invitation date has expired for so may reasons i could not lodge a VISA application.

What do I need to do now? should i just wait or do i need to do any change in my EOI ?

Thank you i really appreciate your help on this issue.


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

Could you please suggest me when and where to submit documents while writing your application for 189 after receiving invitation. 

I have filled all 17 pages but could not find out where to attach supporting documents. The only next button is to SUBMIT the application..


----------



## Lakhy113

Hi can you add my derails to the list as well, iam also waiting for the invitation.
DOE 9/5/2015. 
System analyst


----------



## RAKI1978

Lakhy , how come you did not get your invite. It's may 2015. By now it should have come through. May be some experts in this group could explain.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Hi, Does form 80 have to be completed by main applicant and spouse? Or just main applicant? Thanks


For both.


----------



## andreyx108b

bashar123 said:


> Dear All, my invitation date has expired for so may reasons i could not lodge a VISA application. What do I need to do now? should i just wait or do i need to do any change in my EOI ? Thank you i really appreciate your help on this issue.



If 2 60 days gave passed and you dud not lodge your visa, you will need to create a new EOI and wait for a new invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends, Could you please suggest me when and where to submit documents while writing your application for 189 after receiving invitation. I have filled all 17 pages but could not find out where to attach supporting documents. The only next button is to SUBMIT the application..


 You need to make a payment now, you will then be able to add documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> If 2 60 days gave passed and you dud not lodge your visa, you will need to create a new EOI and wait for a new invite.


Hi Andy I guess when the Invitation to apply is received the EOI freezes for the soan of 60 days and if not applied during these 60 days the EOI would once again unfreeze and the candidate would be put back in the pool. I dont think he has to lodge another eoi. 
But not sure about the fact if the doe would change after the EOi is enabled once again.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Andy I guess when the Invitation to apply is received the EOI freezes for the soan of 60 days and if not applied during these 60 days the EOI would once again unfreeze and the candidate would be put back in the pool. I dont think he has to lodge another eoi. But not sure about the fact if the doe would change after the EOi is enabled once again.


I have also never gone through this, but i assume in such a case an EOI is going to be stuck in endless loop of going back to the pool after 60 days.This way the pool can be filled with EOis of people who never want to apply. I dont think DIBP would allow it...


----------



## Lakhy113

RAKI1978 said:


> Lakhy , how come you did not get your invite. It's may 2015. By now it should have come through. May be some experts in this group could explain.


I forgot to mention got applied with 60 points


----------



## RAKI1978

Even with 70 points, NSW SS takes a long time to invite


----------



## kanwar deep

RAKI1978 said:


> Even with 70 points, NSW SS takes a long time to invite


Well Rakhi ,

My personal experience NSW takes very less time to invite with higher points...70 is a good enough time to get your invite may be a week

Kanwar


----------



## ravirutul

Hi all,

If I am not claiming any points for work experience, then do I need to upload any documents (Salary slip, Tax docs and bank statements) other than employer's reference letter that I submitted to ACS?


----------



## RAKI1978

kanwar deep said:


> Well Rakhi ,
> 
> My personal experience NSW takes very less time to invite with higher points...70 is a good enough time to get your invite may be a week
> 
> Kanwar


I thought too Kanwar , but its been close to 3 weeks now, no invites yet !!


----------



## RAKI1978

ravirutul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If I am not claiming any points for work experience, then do I need to upload any documents (Salary slip, Tax docs and bank statements) other than employer's reference letter that I submitted to ACS?


Yes you have to Ravirutul.


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Yes you have to Ravirutul.


 This is utterly incorrect. One dont need to upload evidence of employment if one is not claiming work experience for that employment.


----------



## ravirutul

Thanks andreyx108b....You are a saviour...

RAKI1978: Sorry for my brevity earlier. Let me frame my question better. I have an overall experience of 2 years and 5 months (Out of which 2 years are deducted by ACS, as a norm, in order for me to qualify). So ultimately I am left with 5 months of experience (Hence 0 points). Do I need to supply any documents (other than reference letters from my employer) for the 2 years deducted by ACS or the 5 months remaining?


----------



## andreyx108b

ravirutul said:


> Thanks andreyx108b....You are a saviour... RAKI1978: Sorry for my brevity earlier. Let me frame my question better. I have an overall experience of 2 years and 5 months (Out of which 2 years are deducted by ACS, as a norm, in order for me to qualify). So ultimately I am left with 5 months of experience (Hence 0 points). Do I need to supply any documents (other than reference letters from my employer) for the 2 years deducted by ACS or the 5 months remaining?


You dont even need reference letters , as you claim 0 points for employment.


----------



## kanwar deep

RAKI1978 said:


> I thought too Kanwar , but its been close to 3 weeks now, no invites yet !!



See it probably seems to be the holiday aftermath else you can expect the invite very soon

Kanwar


----------



## kraviraj82

andreyx108b said:


> You dont even need reference letters , as you claim 0 points for employment.


Hi Andy, I am planning to get some points for my spouse. She is having only 3.7 years of experience, if ACS deducts 4 years, she will be shortfall of few months. In this case will she be qualified by ACS?
Note now she is not working


----------



## andreyx108b

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi Andy, I am planning to get some points for my spouse. She is having only 3.7 years of experience, if ACS deducts 4 years, she will be shortfall of few months. In this case will she be qualified by ACS?
> Note now she is not working


If she is not going to have enough years of work experience - then ACS will not assess her at the required level. 

However, if she has an ICT related Degree then it should not a problem as they deduct 2 years. 

You better raise this question in ACS thread.


----------



## kraviraj82

andreyx108b said:


> If she is not going to have enough years of work experience - then ACS will not assess her at the required level.
> 
> However, if she has an ICT related Degree then it should not a problem as they deduct 2 years.
> 
> You better raise this question in ACS thread.


Thanks Andy.. she is basically electrical engineer..BE EEE.. not sure how much years will be deducted. .. let me post the questions in ACS thread...


----------



## ravirutul

andreyx108b said:


> You dont even need reference letters , as you claim 0 points for employment.



Thanks boss...You are awesome....1000 Likes


----------



## RAKI1978

Ravirutul,

After all, you are applying for a "skilled migration program" the purpose of ACS assessment is to verify if you are fit for the applied role immaterial of experience. However considering the experience you have you might get zero points that doesn't tell you not submit documents. 
Anyways give it a shot. If all goes fine, then I'll learn from it. :grinning:


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Ravirutul, After all, you are applying for a "skilled migration program" the purpose of ACS assessment is to verify if you are fit for the applied role immaterial of experience. However considering the experience you have you might get zero points that doesn't tell you not submit documents. Anyways give it a shot. If all goes fine, then I'll learn from it. :grinning:


 You just need to understand the requirements and experience of other people/mara agents. Our own assumptions are irrelevant in this case.

However, all of us are free to upload whatever documents we want and think are needed. I just share my knowledge. For professional advise mara agent is the only option.


----------



## gecashish

Guys,
Received the golden mail for invite in last round..
DOE: 22nd NOV 2015 with 65 points ICT BA
A big Thanks to this forum...


----------



## A-A

Hi All,

Can the members guide how much is the wait time for ICA BAs with below information?

*Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190* | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI 189 DOE -08 Oct 2015| | EOI 190 DOE -17 Jan 2016| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## dreamsanj

HI AA

Well lets hope that you might see the light before may. if that happens then I can see the light around june July.


----------



## maizebb

maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111 

I dunno what I was doing but I was very busy and all of a sudden my husband got the invite!! 

TIMELINE:
EOI: 28/10/2015 189 ( 65 pts)
Invites: 23/01/2016
MED: XX?XX?XX
PCC: XX?XX?XX
GRANT: ???????


----------



## luckyz

Dear members,

I have submitted my EOI on 24-July-2015 with 60 points (189). Attempted PTE 4th time to gain 20 points but in vain. My ACS assessment expires in June 2016 and will loose 5 points for age in November 2016.

Can we predict anything or any assumptions on my turn for invite.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamsanj

maizebb said:


> maizebb 65 28-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 
> I dunno what I was doing but I was very busy and all of a sudden my husband got the invite!!
> 
> TIMELINE:
> EOI: 28/10/2015 189 ( 65 pts)
> Invites: 23/01/2016
> MED: XX?XX?XX
> PCC: XX?XX?XX
> GRANT: ???????



Congrats on your invite.

hope to see you get grant soon.


----------



## 3CIPCA

kraviraj82 said:


> Thanks Andy.. she is basically electrical engineer..BE EEE.. not sure how much years will be deducted. .. let me post the questions in ACS thread...



Hi Ravi,

ACS could deduct 4 years in your case.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Can anybody predict the probable invitation date with 65 points score when effective date is 06/01/2016


----------



## 3CIPCA

If we submit an EOI for both 189 & 190, what happens to it if we receive 190 visa invitation. Does 189 is also frozen during this period or will it remain active? Please clarify.


----------



## andreyx108b

3CIPCA said:


> Can anybody predict the probable invitation date with 65 points score when effective date is 06/01/2016


Within 2-4 rounds if all goes well.


----------



## 3CIPCA

andreyx108b said:


> Within 2-4 rounds if all goes well.


Hi andreyx108b,

It sounds encouraging. Thanks for the response.


----------



## kraviraj82

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> ACS could deduct 4 years in your case.


Thanks mate...


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi Everyone,

Kindly help with my below queries. 
1. Can we apply for PCC (Police checks) even before invitation?
2. What are other forms / documents required apart from Passports, education & experience certificates?
3. What are the activites can we complete after applying EOI and before getting invited. 

Please share your experiences and help us so that it could help to fast track PR processing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAKI1978

3CIPCA said:


> Can anybody predict the probable invitation date with 65 points score when effective date is 06/01/2016


Hi CIPCA,

Looks like we both are in the same boat 
65 points, ICT BA
DOE : 06/01/2016

I am hoping Feb round, we should get our invite, if everything goes fine else Mar first round for sure. 

PCC AUS, we should be getting it latest in 2 weeks time, but india takes some time. But I won't advise taking it too early. Lets wait for sometime. May be sometime in Feb I will initiate. 

- RAKI


----------



## mdpm20

Hi vikas,

Thank you for posting this. I would like to ask some of my concerns. What if I don’t have all the payslips for the entire period that ACS assessed my skill as relevant for migration? Can I just do random payslips together with Income Tax Returns slips that I have with me? I have spent 11 years with the previous company that I worked with and I did not keep all of them ( started August 2003). Also, should I ask new COE and Stat Dec? I am currently unemployed and it was my ex boss who signed my Stat Dec. Thirdly, my signature from the offer letter was different compared with my signature now, should upload a new signature? Hope you can give some insights with my queries  Thank you in advance 






vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone who received invitation to apply. Here is the check list of documents that would be required. Hope this helps
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> 
> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hi vikas,
> 
> Thank you for posting this. I would like to ask some of my concerns. What if I don’t have all the payslips for the entire period that ACS assessed my skill as relevant for migration? Can I just do random payslips together with Income Tax Returns slips that I have with me? I have spent 11 years with the previous company that I worked with and I did not keep all of them ( started August 2003). Also, should I ask new COE and Stat Dec? I am currently unemployed and it was my ex boss who signed my Stat Dec. Thirdly, my signature from the offer letter was different compared with my signature now, should upload a new signature? Hope you can give some insights with my queries  Thank you in advance


Hi mdpm20 it is not mandatory to have the payslips for the entire period you can present random payslips which would cover the 11 years duration of your employment. Alternatively yu have the tax return documents that should work well with the payslips. 

I am not sure about the signature thing if it will make much difference if it is different from previous. Alterntively, if you have less than 60 documents which is he limit to upload on immi account you can put both your signatures on a blank paper and upload in others section. But doubt it would be required.


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> Hi mdpm20 it is not mandatory to have the payslips for the entire period you can present random payslips which would cover the 11 years duration of your employment. Alternatively yu have the tax return documents that should work well with the payslips.
> 
> I am not sure about the signature thing if it will make much difference if it is different from previous. Alterntively, if you have less than 60 documents which is he limit to upload on immi account you can put both your signatures on a blank paper and upload in others section. But doubt it would be required.


Hello Vikas,

thank you very much for the reply  oh ok and sir what about statutory dec? should I ask a new one? I was employed during the time I asked the stat dec and COE but now I am not. My previous COE's last date was May 2014 and I told them during that time that I will travel for Australia and I need a visa. Can I just tell the HR Manager that I will use for AUS study? Will have trouble with the CO? Thank you very much answering my queries they are all helpful


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hello Vikas,
> 
> thank you very much for the reply  oh ok and sir what about statutory dec? should I ask a new one? I was employed during the time I asked the stat dec and COE but now I am not. My previous COE's last date was May 2014 and I told them during that time that I will travel for Australia and I need a visa. Can I just tell the HR Manager that I will use for AUS study? Will have trouble with the CO? Thank you very much answering my queries they are all helpful


Mdpm20 are you with the same company at present or have already resigned? When did you resign? prior to you getting your ITA? If yes what is the end date that you hd mentioned under the current employment?
If the HR is willing to give you a new COE get it. What about your stat decl. From whom would you be able to get it? Will HR issue a letter?


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi..

What is the fees for primary applicant and a dependant spouse in 189 visa..?


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> Mdpm20 are you with the same company at present or have already resigned? When did you resign? prior to you getting your ITA? If yes what is the end date that you hd mentioned under the current employment?
> If the HR is willing to give you a new COE get it. What about your stat decl. From whom would you be able to get it? Will HR issue a letter?


Hello vikas,
Nope. I am not working there anymore. I resigned last July 2014 but before I resigned, I was able to get a skills assessment from ACS. I do not have ITA yet because I just updated my EOI last December 28. I was able to ask Stat Dec from my former boss. I am on career break. I hope it is ok to mention that with DIBP? Is unemployment big deal with them?


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeevmis said:


> Hi.. What is the fees for primary applicant and a dependant spouse in 189 visa..?


These information is readily available online. 

Its around 3200 for main, and around 1600 for dependent. (Not exact)


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hello vikas,
> Nope. I am not working there anymore. I resigned last July 2014 but before I resigned, I was able to get a skills assessment from ACS. I do not have ITA yet because I just updated my EOI last December 28. I was able to ask Stat Dec from my former boss. I am on career break. I hope it is ok to mention that with DIBP? Is unemployment big deal with them?


Well if your former boss is still working in that company it should be fine. Has he given you the stat dec on company letter head of plain paper. If it is on company letter head hopefully he is authorised to provide the declaration. 

If DIBP does job verification they might ask the HR if the person is authorised to issue such letters. But this is Subject to verification. 
Unemployement big deal for dibp? Well I am not pretty sure about this actually. But once you get your ita you would need to probably explain to the CO the reason behind it and also give statement on how you are supporting yourself.

Andy can you please check this and put more light on this to help our friend here. Maybe I am missin something


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> These information is readily available online.
> 
> Its around 3200 for main, and around 1600 for dependent. (Not exact)


The fee is 
Primary Applicant: AUD 3600
Spouse : AUD 1800
Additional Applicant below 18 years : AUD 900

+ the surcharges while paying from different modes (visa/master card, travel card etc) approximately 69 AUD


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> Well if your former boss is still working in that company it should be fine. Has he given you the stat dec on company letter head of plain paper. If it is on company letter head hopefully he is authorised to provide the declaration.
> 
> If DIBP does job verification they might ask the HR if the person is authorised to issue such letters. But this is Subject to verification.
> Unemployement big deal for dibp? Well I am not pretty sure about this actually. But once you get your ita you would need to probably explain to the CO the reason behind it and also give statement on how you are supporting yourself.
> 
> Andy can you please check this and put more light on this to help our friend here. Maybe I am missin something


Hi Vikas,

Nope I did ask my boss to sign it on the plain paper and yes he still working on the company that I left more than a year ago. We are not authorized to use company letter heads unless it is official business. I am really on career break  and I have savings and my parents helped me bit with financials. I can show them that. 

thank you for always helping me here  Our company does not issue detailed JD so I asked my former boss to sign it for me and ACS accepted that and I passed. But my COE is a bit old that is why I am asking if I should ask a new one  Is 2014 a bit old?


----------



## 3CIPCA

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi CIPCA,
> 
> Looks like we both are in the same boat
> 65 points, ICT BA
> DOE : 06/01/2016
> 
> I am hoping Feb round, we should get our invite, if everything goes fine else Mar first round for sure.
> 
> PCC AUS, we should be getting it latest in 2 weeks time, but india takes some time. But I won't advise taking it too early. Lets wait for sometime. May be sometime in Feb I will initiate.
> 
> - RAKI


Thanks Raki. Appreciate your response.


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Nope I did ask my boss to sign it on the plain paper and yes he still working on the company that I left more than a year ago. We are not authorized to use company letter heads unless it is official business. I am really on career break  and I have savings and my parents helped me bit with financials. I can show them that.
> 
> thank you for always helping me here  Our company does not issue detailed JD so I asked my former boss to sign it for me and ACS accepted that and I passed. But my COE is a bit old that is why I am asking if I should ask a new one  Is 2014 a bit old?


The Stat Declaration will work fine then. If it is possible to get a new COE it would be nice. If not, then thenolder one should work fine. It actually would depend on the CO later if he wants a newer one. So try to get if you can. 

Best wishes mate. Enjoy yur break make sure you do not use up all your saving 

Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi All,

For PCC is it mandatory to declare all the addresses where we lived in the last 10 years?

In my case, I lived atleast 3 different cities in India and 3 different locations in Australia. 
I don't have proof for every location. For example, in Australia, when I was in sharing don't have any proof for that address. 
Same way in India, it may be difficult to provide the proof for each and every location where I stayed. Will it be ok to provide address proof/s for the address mentioned in the passport.

Address in my passport and my wife's passport are different. Does this impact/delay PCC.

Please advice or share your thoughts/experience.


----------



## 3CIPCA

3CIPCA said:


> If we submit an EOI for both 189 & 190, what happens to it if we receive 190 visa invitation. Does 189 is also frozen during this period or will it remain active? Please clarify.


Did anybody get a chance to respond on this query. Please help me to understand. Based on your feedback, I may have to submit separate EOI for 189 & 190 visa types.

Thank you,


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> The Stat Declaration will work fine then. If it is possible to get a new COE it would be nice. If not, then thenolder one should work fine. It actually would depend on the CO later if he wants a newer one. So try to get if you can.
> 
> Best wishes mate. Enjoy yur break make sure you do not use up all your saving
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon.


Hello Vikas,

Thank you very much vikas  yes will not spend too much heheh.. If I will ask a new COE, can I just tell our HR that I will use it for travel? Or studies abroad? 

I hope you will receive yours as well.. I have not lodge anything yet but preparing my docs now


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> Hello Vikas,
> 
> Thank you very much vikas  yes will not spend too much heheh.. If I will ask a new COE, can I just tell our HR that I will use it for travel? Or studies abroad?
> 
> I hope you will receive yours as well.. I have not lodge anything yet but preparing my docs now


Yes you can tell that to your HR but only catch is that if in any case DIBP does enquiry with your employer and your HR knows that it is for PR hope they dont give adverse feedback. 
Since you are not working their anymore just tell the HR that you are planning for immigration and need supporting document your COE as part of requirement alto initiate the process. Hopefully they will not object to it and issue you with a new COE


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

3CIPCA said:


> If we submit an EOI for both 189 & 190, what happens to it if we receive 190 visa invitation. Does 189 is also frozen during this period or will it remain active? Please clarify.


Single EOI with multiple options - If invitation received for any of the option 189 or 190 then EOI will be frozen until you reject or it expires automatically within 60 days (not sure on the number of expiry days but I think its 60 days).

Multiple EOI each having one option - if one EOI of say 189 received an invitation, it does not affect other EOI's as they still can receive invitation on their own. No need to reject the invited EOI.

Many peoples submit separate EOI's to avoid this freezing option so they can take decision based upon the situation.


----------



## quintonrobin

Hi Vikas,

I have a quick query : Since we have 60 day for applying visa..can I even apply it on 59th or 60th day and I assume only after paying the fee, CO allocation will start - isn't it? 

I am planning to apply Visa for 189 on 3rd Feb as I am waiting for some documents to come in, in that case - it shall only delay my Grant or PR approval time , correct? Pls confirm.

Thanks


----------



## gopiatweb

I had lodged my EOI on the 19th of Dec'15 under Business Analyst category with 65 points. Going by the trends, I should have got an invite only by mid March'16 or April'16. But I got an invite last Friday - 22nd Jan'16 itself. That looks like a huge jump in queue. I am quite surprised as well as relieved at the same time. Does that mean that all 65 pointers in SA/BA categories have been cleared and now it's open to the 60 pointers?


----------



## quintonrobin

Hi,

19th Dec 2015 or 19th Nov 2015?








gopiatweb said:


> I had lodged my EOI on the 19th of Dec'15 under Business Analyst category with 65 points. Going by the trends, I should have got an invite only by mid March'16 or April'16. But I got an invite last Friday - 22nd Jan'16 itself. That looks like a huge jump in queue. I am quite surprised as well as relieved at the same time. Does that mean that all 65 pointers in SA/BA categories have been cleared and now it's open to the 60 pointers?


----------



## gopiatweb

quintonrobin said:


> Hi,
> 
> 19th Dec 2015 or 19th Nov 2015?


19th Dec 2015.


----------



## vikaschandra

quintonrobin said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I have a quick query : Since we have 60 day for applying visa..can I even apply it on 59th or 60th day and I assume only after paying the fee, CO allocation will start - isn't it?
> 
> I am planning to apply Visa for 189 on 3rd Feb as I am waiting for some documents to come in, in that case - it shall only delay my Grant or PR approval time , correct? Pls confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Hi quintonrobin yes you can apply on the 59th day as well. But it is strongly advisable that you do not wait for the last moment reason being one or other chances or not being able to submit the application fee (CC transaction decline, DIBP website down due to maintenance, you have major power failure, internet doesnt work etc.)

Yes CO will have your case only after the fees is paid and the status is submitted. These days their is no fix time for CO to puck a case some times it is in few days and sometimes it is several weeks 

Trynot delaying the visa application till the last moment.


----------



## rohitjaggi

I just called GSM adel and was told my file will now be opened in March, really hate this process.

Easy to come on the boat than to actually struggle and make your way up.

Really not happy lost my patience completely.


----------



## andreyx108b

rohitjaggi said:


> I just called GSM adel and was told my file will now be opened in March, really hate this process. Easy to come on the boat than to actually struggle and make your way up. Really not happy lost my patience completely.


What is your submission l/co contact date?


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends, 

Still skillselect has not updated the cutoff date. Do we know with our records to what date it was cleared. Reading through ... came across gopiatweb... invite received 19 Dec, 2015... anyone else after that got it cleared ?

- RAKI


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> I just called GSM adel and was told my file will now be opened in March, really hate this process.
> 
> Easy to come on the boat than to actually struggle and make your way up.
> 
> Really not happy lost my patience completely.


Hi Rohit any specific reason they mentioned on why it would be looked into onlynin March? You have been waiting long since the last CO contact i guess


----------



## rohitjaggi

andreyx108b said:


> What is your submission l/co contact date?


23rd November 2015 lodged my visa

14th DEC 2015 CO asked for birth certificate and uploaded within 1 hour

Still waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

rohitjaggi said:


> 23rd November 2015 lodged my visa 14th DEC 2015 CO asked for birth certificate and uploaded within 1 hour Still waiting


I am sure you will get your grant by mid feb.

You have called them a few times before 90 days so, i guess its logical that they would be cautious and tell March to stop you calling them.


----------



## rohitjaggi

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Rohit any specific reason they mentioned on why it would be looked into onlynin March? You have been waiting long since the last CO contact i guess


No reason generic reply general verification.

Yes been a while now applied in November and CO contact in Dec and still waiting.


----------



## rohitjaggi

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure you will get your grant by mid feb.
> 
> You have called them a few times before 90 days so, i guess its logical that they would be cautious and tell March to stop you calling them.


Hope so


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> No reason generic reply general verification.
> 
> Yes been a while now applied in November and CO contact in Dec and still waiting.


Do not loose your patience Rohit you will be grtting your grant soon. Just matter of time. Keep cool and hope for the best to happen at the earliest.


----------



## luckyz

Dear members,

I have submitted my EOI on 24-July-2015 with 60 points (189). Attempted PTE 4th time to gain 20 points but in vain. My ACS assessment expires in June 2016 and will loose 5 points for age in November 2016.

Can we predict anything or any assumptions on my turn for invite.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamsanj

luckyz said:


> Dear members,
> 
> 
> 
> Can we predict anything or any assumptions on my turn for invite.


Well Lucky, 

it all depends on how lucky you are as of today. if there are no further addition for 65 crowd in the next 2 months, you can see your invite before may. But this is big IF..

well if you have already applied for NSW and if they decide to send in the invitations then grab is soon than waiting for the 189 ship to come and rescue you.


----------



## v_2jsin

Please can someone provide information if Debit Card is accepted now while applying ? I am from India and need to apply asap.


----------



## v_2jsin

Hi Vikas, What is Form 80. Is this something different or part of the application ?


----------



## vikaschandra

v_2jsin said:


> Please can someone provide information if Debit Card is accepted now while applying ? I am from India and need to apply asap.


Debit card can be used but you need to confirm if with your bank first as the transaction amount on INR would be high and the bank might reject the transaction thinking it is fraudulent. Reconfirm before trying. 

Best iption would be to get a forex card from icici bank most of the people do that and it works with ease. Make sure you have minimum 100 Aud extra on your card as their would be surcharge during transaction.


----------



## v_2jsin

Thanks man !! This would help. You got CO assigned too quickly. Congrats !! 

Also, does Form 80 needs to be uploaded upfront ?


----------



## vikaschandra

v_2jsin said:


> Hi Vikas, What is Form 80. Is this something different or part of the application ?


Form 80 is the Personal Particulars & Character Assessment form. The form itself is of 18 pages and needs to be filled very precisely. It has many more details that needs to be filled. 

You can download the form from the below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## v_2jsin

Thanks Vikas. I will apply for Visa in first week of Feb '15. My question is that if I need to fill this form upfront and upload it with the application or shall i wait for CO to ask for it.


----------



## vikaschandra

v_2jsin said:


> Thanks man !! This would help. You got CO assigned too quickly. Congrats !!
> 
> Also, does Form 80 needs to be uploaded upfront ?


Thanks yes as compared to many others on the forum who have been waiting for CO contact I got CO pick up my case faster. Hoping anf praying that the grant also comes my way soon. 

Usualy CO always asks for form 80 for self and spouse hence if you want to kee the CO contact onthe minimum it is better that you upload the form upfront. Also their is another form (form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars) this form is also asked by CO for spouse at times. 

Many people fill this form as well and upload it alonwith form 80. 

Form 1221 is closely related to form 80 and has similar questions. You can download the form from below link
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## vikaschandra

v_2jsin said:


> Thanks Vikas. I will apply for Visa in first week of Feb '15. My question is that if I need to fill this form upfront and upload it with the application or shall i wait for CO to ask for it.


I would advise to fill it and upload it upfront and not wait for the CO to request for it. Since if the CO does request for it and you aubmit it same day the CO might take time minimum 28 days to go back to look into your file. 
But if you have already uploaded all the required documents their is fair chance of getting direct grant.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi Vikas,

I am following your posts for quite a while. You are quite helpful and very kind heart.

I have a query regarding EOI. Please help.

I have submitted an EOI on 6/01/2016 for both 189 & 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively.
I am personally prefer 189 visa. Meanwhile, I received invitation from NSW. 
Here I would like to know if my EOI is still valid for 189 or it will be frozen till either I accept or reject NSW invitation. 
As per the current time lines, it was expected to receive the invitation for 189 in next 2-3 rounds. But NSW invitation is only valid for 14 days.
Please suggest me the course of action if I have to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 visa invitation.

Any inputs will be highly regarded.

Thank you,


-----------------------------------------------------------

06/01/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190
28/01/2016 - 190 Invited by NSW

What's next:
XX/XX/2016


----------



## mansikhanna83

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I am following your posts for quite a while. You are quite helpful and very kind heart.
> 
> I have a query regarding EOI. Please help.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI on 6/01/2016 for both 189 & 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively.
> I am personally prefer 189 visa. Meanwhile, I received invitation from NSW.
> Here I would like to know if my EOI is still valid for 189 or it will be frozen till either I accept or reject NSW invitation.
> As per the current time lines, it was expected to receive the invitation for 189 in next 2-3 rounds. But NSW invitation is only valid for 14 days.
> Please suggest me the course of action if I have to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 visa invitation.
> 
> Any inputs will be highly regarded.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 06/01/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190
> 28/01/2016 - 190 Invited by NSW
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016


 I would say that you can wait for the 5th Feb round to see if you get an invite for 189. If not it will be wise to go ahead with 190 rather than taking a huge risk of expiring your 190 invite. Also, if you go ahead with 190 please withdraw your EOI from 189 so that it is not wasted.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Hi 3CIPCA,

Here is what I understand:

If you had submitted for both 189 & 190 in single EOI, then if invite received for either of the one then your EOI gets freezed for 60 days unless you reject it. 

If you had submitted separate EOI's for 189 and 190, then EOI with 189 can receive its own invite as applicable.

I would say you could wait for Feb 1st round and see if you get invite for 189.


----------



## vikaschandra

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I am following your posts for quite a while. You are quite helpful and very kind heart.
> 
> I have a query regarding EOI. Please help.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI on 6/01/2016 for both 189 & 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively.
> I am personally prefer 189 visa. Meanwhile, I received invitation from NSW.
> Here I would like to know if my EOI is still valid for 189 or it will be frozen till either I accept or reject NSW invitation.
> As per the current time lines, it was expected to receive the invitation for 189 in next 2-3 rounds. But NSW invitation is only valid for 14 days.
> Please suggest me the course of action if I have to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 visa invitation.
> 
> Any inputs will be highly regarded.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 06/01/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190
> 28/01/2016 - 190 Invited by NSW
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016


To start with few questions please. Have you applied for 189 and 190 on the same eoi?
After you received the invite from NSW what is the status of your 189 EOI?


----------



## Palash_BD

*EOI submited for 190 NSW visa for ICT Business Analyst*

Hi,

I am a new bee on this site. I have recently submitted my EOI for 190 NSW Visa for ICT Business Analyst. It will be great help if anybody help me to answer below questions: 

1. Considering I have only 60 points (as shown during submission of EOI), is there any possibility that my EOI will be nominated by NSW, as I know there is a long pending queue list for this profession?

2. What is the frequency NSW pick EOI for this profession?

3. Can I apply nomination from any other state, with 6.5 overall band in IELTS, 8+ years of experience, my age is 37? I have found most of the states required 7 in all band.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> I would advise to fill it and upload it upfront and not wait for the CO to request for it. Since if the CO does request for it and you aubmit it same day the CO might take time minimum 28 days to go back to look into your file.
> But if you have already uploaded all the required documents their is fair chance of getting direct grant.


Hey Vikas ,

Good to see your updated signatures.....nd by the gods grace you have the CO allocated in just 13 days, thts a good sign !!!

Good luck nd hope to see another updated signatures of yours nd ofcourse everyone else's as well ...Visa grantedlane:

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

rohitjaggi said:


> I just called GSM adel and was told my file will now be opened in March, really hate this process.
> 
> Easy to come on the boat than to actually struggle and make your way up.
> 
> Really not happy lost my patience completely.


Surprised to hear that rohit...generally after CO allocation it doesn't really take that long i beleive

Kanwar


----------



## 3CIPCA

vikaschandra said:


> To start with few questions please. Have you applied for 189 and 190 on the same eoi?
> After you received the invite from NSW what is the status of your 189 EOI?


Hi Vikas,
Yes, I applied 189 and 190 on the same eoi. The status still shows submitted. 
However, I also submitted another EOI only for 189 with Date of effect as 11/01/2016, it 5 days after my first EOI (06/01/2016)


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas ,
> 
> Good to see your updated signatures.....nd by the gods grace you have the CO allocated in just 13 days, thts a good sign !!!
> 
> Good luck nd hope to see another updated signatures of yours nd ofcourse everyone else's as well ...Visa grantedlane:
> 
> Kanwar


Thanks Kanwar yes in comparison to some of out other friends here on thr forum I got the Co allocated fairly quickly. I wish the grant also comes the same way. 

Wish you and all our colleagues here speedy grants


----------



## mdpm20

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I am following your posts for quite a while. You are quite helpful and very kind heart.
> 
> I have a query regarding EOI. Please help.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI on 6/01/2016 for both 189 & 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively.
> I am personally prefer 189 visa. Meanwhile, I received invitation from NSW.
> Here I would like to know if my EOI is still valid for 189 or it will be frozen till either I accept or reject NSW invitation.
> As per the current time lines, it was expected to receive the invitation for 189 in next 2-3 rounds. But NSW invitation is only valid for 14 days.
> Please suggest me the course of action if I have to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 visa invitation.
> 
> Any inputs will be highly regarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 06/01/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190
> 28/01/2016 - 190 Invited by NSW
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016


Wow you got an invite??? How come I have not receive any? You are very lucky I submitted my EOI to them December 28 (same EOI) but nothing on my email yet .. We have the same points 65+5.. How come NSW is like that..


----------



## vikaschandra

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Yes, I applied 189 and 190 on the same eoi. The status still shows submitted.
> However, I also submitted another EOI only for 189 with Date of effect as 11/01/2016, it 5 days after my first EOI (06/01/2016)


Hello 3CIPCA If you are looking for 189 then you should wait. IMO after the 22nd round i see a very fair chance of 65 pointers being cleared out of the waiting list in max 2 rounds. 

Lets wait and see the first round of Feb it will give us the clear picture on where you stand. You are with 65 points for 189 You will definitely get your invite. let the NSW expire.


----------



## Tatsie1379

Hi All,

I need your advice.

Let's say I get invited this Feb 2016. My IELTS will expire in May 2016. I already sat for another IELTS sometime back but same result as the one that's expiring in May (both 7).

Should I update my EOI before I get the invite?

If I do not update my EOI and I get invited, can I still update my IELTS?

Appreciate your advice.

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi All, I need your advice. Let's say I get invited this Feb 2016. My IELTS will expire in May 2016. I already sat for another IELTS sometime back but same result as the one that's expiring in May (both 7). Should I update my EOI before I get the invite? If I do not update my EOI and I get invited, can I still update my IELTS? Appreciate your advice. Thank you.


If your ielts expire after the invite, it will not have any effect, so i would not worry about it.

If your new ielts does not change total points then again it will mot have effect on DOE. 

You can mot change anything after the invite.


----------



## Tatsie1379

andreyx108b said:


> If your ielts expire after the invite, it will not have any effect, so i would not worry about it.
> 
> If your new ielts does not change total points then again it will mot have effect on DOE.
> 
> You can mot change anything after the invite.



Thank you for your reply andreyx108b


----------



## laila-naqvI

*Urgent Help*

Hi guys,

I need your help on urgent basis..i just came to know that if you have total experience of 5 years, then you can claim points for only 3 years not full 5 years as 2 years are minimum eligibility requirement. 
Now if you enter the experience of full 5 years (as i dint know you cannot add full experience) and get invitation.. Would they reject the visa application ??
Means if your points are reducing from 65 to 60.. 

Kindly advice me what to do??


----------



## number411

Hi all,

I need help. I would really appreciate if anyone can mentor me.

I am about to do ACS RPL skills assessment in code 261111. 

I have 2 years experience as software engineer, and the next 10 years as business analyst. Will ACS consider the whole 12 years for my code, and then deduct 6? I have the option to show my first 2 years as programmer analyst or systems analyst also, will that help ACS consider the whole 12 years before deducting? 

This is a make or break for me, because it is a difference of 5 points in experience. If ACS deducts 6 years and only considers 10 years, then I get only 4 years of experience.

In what code should I show the first two years, so that it is counted as "related occupation" for 261111 and counted towards it?


----------



## vikaschandra

laila-naqvI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help on urgent basis..i just came to know that if you have total experience of 5 years, then you can claim points for only 3 years not full 5 years as 2 years are minimum eligibility requirement.
> Now if you enter the experience of full 5 years (as i dint know you cannot add full experience) and get invitation.. Would they reject the visa application ??
> Means if your points are reducing from 65 to 60..
> 
> Kindly advice me what to do??


Hi laila-naqvI you should claim points for what ACS has assessed. If ACS has marked all you 5 years of experience as relevant to occuption code you can claim the points for all years. If two years are deducted as non relevant to occuption code you should claim only remaining years.

If you claim years while visa lodge which are marked as non relvant to claim extra points DIBP might disqualify you case


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

laila-naqvI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help on urgent basis..i just came to know that if you have total experience of 5 years, then you can claim points for only 3 years not full 5 years as 2 years are minimum eligibility requirement.
> Now if you enter the experience of full 5 years (as i dint know you cannot add full experience) and get invitation.. Would they reject the visa application ??
> Means if your points are reducing from 65 to 60..
> 
> Kindly advice me what to do??


Experience deduction after assessment varies depending on what qualification & domain (for example, Bachelors in Information Technology etc..), experience on same domain or different domain and all matters here... If you could provide your details like qualification, experience we may be able to share our thoughts...

In the "Expression of Interest", one should claim only the assessed relevant experience to the nominated occupation. If not, DIBP will not consider your non-relevant experience and most likely the visa gets rejected.


----------



## laila-naqvI

See this is what my ACS says... Now what does that mean?? What to enter in EOI?? or visa application???

The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths) Position: 
System Analyst 

Dates: 04/12 - 08/15 (3yrs 4mths) Position: 
Senior System Analyst


----------



## laila-naqvI

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Experience deduction after assessment varies depending on what qualification & domain (for example, Bachelors in Information Technology etc..), experience on same domain or different domain and all matters here... If you could provide your details like qualification, experience we may be able to share our thoughts...
> 
> In the "Expression of Interest", one should claim only the assessed relevant experience to the nominated occupation. If not, DIBP will not consider your non-relevant experience and most likely the visa gets rejected.


this is about education 
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 
Your BS in Software Engineering completed August 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

And this is about Experience

The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths) Position: 
System Analyst 

Dates: 04/12 - 08/15 (3yrs 4mths) 
Position: Senior System Analyst


----------



## mdpm20

laila-naqvI said:


> See this is what my ACS says... Now what does that mean?? What to enter in EOI?? or visa application???
> 
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths) Position:
> System Analyst
> 
> Dates: 04/12 - 08/15 (3yrs 4mths) Position:
> Senior System Analyst


Hello

The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code - The start of skill met date is December 2012 that is the start


----------



## laila-naqvI

mdpm20 said:


> Hello
> 
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code - The start of skill met date is December 2012 that is the start


So what does that mean?? I can claim points after dec 2012?? not from 2010 even if its relevant??


----------



## mdpm20

laila-naqvI said:


> So what does that mean?? I can claim points after dec 2012?? not from 2010 even if its relevant??


Yes you can claim points starting December 2012 and the 2010 up to November 2012 is irrelevant..


----------



## laila-naqvI

mdpm20 said:


> Yes you can claim points starting December 2012 and the 2010 up to November 2012 is irrelevant..


But then why my experience from 2010 is mentioned below that statement??
Not suitable experience is mentioned after that seperately.. even if i claimed the points wrong.. What should i do now?? As I cannot change EOI now


----------



## LenovoTZ

Hi everyone.
for a long time I just watched this topic. I've applied for 190 (nsw) as 261111 in January 2015 with 55+5, then in September 2015 for 189 with60 and 190 60+5 ( experience more than 8 y). But sad moment , on 16thFebruary i'll turn 33. So i again lost 5. What do you think about chance to get 190. 
Ielts 6(overall 7)
Education 15
Experience 15
Age 30, after 16.02.2016 -25


----------



## mdpm20

laila-naqvI said:


> But then why my experience from 2010 is mentioned below that statement??
> Not suitable experience is mentioned after that seperately.. even if i claimed the points wrong.. What should i do now?? As I cannot change EOI now


Did you got an invitation?? If it is, then you let it expire after 60 days base from what I read here. Actually you have to follow that even ACS mentioned the year you start being employed on the letter because that is the new rules now for ACS on claiming work experience the skill met date must be followed. It is clearly written on the letter so you have to follow it because if not, your visa will be refused. 

Here for better understanding

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset.../Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf


----------



## dreamsanj

LenovoTZ said:


> Hi everyone.
> for a long time I just watched this topic. I've applied for 190 (nsw) as 261111 in January 2015 with 55+5, then in September 2015 for 189 with60 and 190 60+5 ( experience more than 8 y). But sad moment , on 16thFebruary i'll turn 33. So i again lost 5. What do you think about chance to get 190.
> Ielts 6(overall 7)
> Education 15
> Experience 15
> Age 30, after 16.02.2016 -25


kae

Hi Lenevo,

what you could do is book PTE exam sooner and take a test before next friday. or even 2 weeks from now. That would push you to 70 or 65 accordingly. PTE is easy to score with little applications. There is PTE A thread which I highly recommend you to go through. Take a cup of Coffee and browse atleast 400 Pages. ( Yeah No kidding). This would give you lot of tips and tricks on how to crack the PTE exams. give yourself 2-3 days time and you should be able to score more than 65 ( depending on your comfort level with English).
with PTE under your belt you should be atleast get 65 or 70 pts depending on when you take the test.
Good luck


----------



## RAKI1978

Understand from my friends that NSW considers various factors such as Age, score is IELTS/PTE, your entry date to Australia which could impact your 2 yr commitment, ICT skill that you have as work experience etc. 
As a matter of fact, MY EOI is also 06 Jan 2016, haven't got an invite yet ;-)


----------



## number411

number411 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need help. I would really appreciate if anyone can mentor me.
> 
> I am about to do ACS RPL skills assessment in code 261111.
> 
> I have 2 years experience as software engineer, and the next 10 years as business analyst. Will ACS consider the whole 12 years for my code, and then deduct 6? I have the option to show my first 2 years as programmer analyst or systems analyst also, will that help ACS consider the whole 12 years before deducting?
> 
> This is a make or break for me, because it is a difference of 5 points in experience. If ACS deducts 6 years and only considers 10 years, then I get only 4 years of experience.
> 
> In what code should I show the first two years, so that it is counted as "related occupation" for 261111 and counted towards it?


Hi.. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## RAKI1978

Dear friends, 

When you get time, can you shed some light on my question.

- RAKI




RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Still skillselect has not updated the cutoff date. Do we know with our records to what date it was cleared. Reading through ... came across gopiatweb... invite received 19 Dec, 2015... anyone else after that got it cleared ?
> 
> - RAKI


----------



## 3CIPCA

vikaschandra said:


> Hello 3CIPCA If you are looking for 189 then you should wait. IMO after the 22nd round i see a very fair chance of 65 pointers being cleared out of the waiting list in max 2 rounds.
> 
> Lets wait and see the first round of Feb it will give us the clear picture on where you stand. You are with 65 points for 189 You will definitely get your invite. let the NSW expire.


Hi Vikas,

Thanks for your response. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari05

Any idea on the Jan 22, 2016 invitation round results?
What was the latest points score( is 65 still the base?) and the latest EOI date for which an invitation has been issues for ICT BA?

The sillselect site seems to be not yet updated.


----------



## 3CIPCA

hari05 said:


> Any idea on the Jan 22, 2016 invitation round results?
> What was the latest points score( is 65 still the base?) and the latest EOI date for which an invitation has been issues for ICT BA?
> 
> The sillselect site seems to be not yet updated.


Hi Hari,

Base score is 60 for ICT. But 65 for other professions.


----------



## vikaschandra

hari05 said:


> Any idea on the Jan 22, 2016 invitation round results?
> What was the latest points score( is 65 still the base?) and the latest EOI date for which an invitation has been issues for ICT BA?
> 
> The sillselect site seems to be not yet updated.


Hi hari05 for 2611 the cutoff at present is 65 and would be on 65 for few more rounds before it comes down to 60. 

The last person who reported receiving invite under 2611xx had his DOE 11th December and the next candidate in queue has DOE 18th Dec which means the cutoff is somewhere between 11-18 december 2015.

Hopefully Skill select should be publishing the results in couple of days.


----------



## mukeshsharma

dnt say thing incorrect to ACS , be honest and truthful;  



number411 said:


> Hi.. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> When you get time, can you shed some light on my question.
> 
> - RAKI


Hi Raki gopiatweb reported receiving invite? Are you sure?

As far as i remember the last person who reported invite was lakshminarahiman with DOE 11th Dec 2015. I presume the cutoff for 2611 is between 11th Dec to 18th Dec 2015.


----------



## vikaschandra

number411 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need help. I would really appreciate if anyone can mentor me.
> 
> I am about to do ACS RPL skills assessment in code 261111.
> 
> I have 2 years experience as software engineer, and the next 10 years as business analyst. Will ACS consider the whole 12 years for my code, and then deduct 6? I have the option to show my first 2 years as programmer analyst or systems analyst also, will that help ACS consider the whole 12 years before deducting?
> 
> This is a make or break for me, because it is a difference of 5 points in experience. If ACS deducts 6 years and only considers 10 years, then I get only 4 years of experience.
> 
> In what code should I show the first two years, so that it is counted as "related occupation" for 261111 and counted towards it?


Hi number411 well for your case it would be difficult to say if ACS will validate all you 12 years of experience. As you mentioned the first two years experience is as programmer analyst and you can get it as system analyst, since the next 10 years are for 261111 not 261112 hencebACS would be able to qualify for only 1 occupation code either 261111 or 261112 but not both as the job desceiption would be different. 

IMO you should prepare your docs for the first two years as 261112 system analyst at least it would be closely related to 261111 as their might be possibilty of ACS considering all 12 years under one occuption code and deduct years accordingly. 

Start preparing your docs for 2611 and send it for ACS assessment. Best wishes hope ACS validates most of the years as relevant.


----------



## Hi105

Hello Everyone
Please consider me in the list as well
EOI submitted for SC 189 for Business Analyst on 30th Jan 2016
Points 65


----------



## 777k

*189/190*

Hi Guys

I am waiting patiently with the following points and also following this very valuable thread for ICT Professionals. I hope that the invite should be received in the coming month's. Request your feedback as when i can expect an invite. 
My details are also part of the immi tracker here.

Visa 189
EOI Date-15-Mar-2015
Points-60 (age 25+english 10+education 10+experience 15=60)
Visa 190
EOI Date-15-Mar-2015
Points-60 (age 25+english 10+education 10+experience 15+State 5=65)

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

777k said:


> Hi Guys I am waiting patiently with the following points and also following this very valuable thread for ICT Professionals. I hope that the invite should be received in the coming month's. Request your feedback as when i can expect an invite. My details are also part of the immi tracker here. Visa 189 EOI Date-15-Mar-2015 Points-60 (age 25+english 10+education 10+experience 15=60) Visa 190 EOI Date-15-Mar-2015 Points-60 (age 25+english 10+education 10+experience 15+State 5=65) Thanks.



For sc190 what state(s) have you applied?


----------



## 777k

andreyx108b said:


> For sc190 what state(s) have you applied?


Hi Andrey, Yes i have applied for NSW&Victoria. I have ANZSCO CODE 261112.


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

Can we submit more documents once we submitted the 189 application after receiving the invitation ?

Means I have all my documents ready except for PCC and I am thinking would I be in position to upload my PCC once getting it in next 7 days and till that time I will submit my application with all documents..


----------



## vikaschandra

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can we submit more documents once we submitted the 189 application after receiving the invitation ?
> 
> Means I have all my documents ready except for PCC and I am thinking would I be in position to upload my PCC once getting it in next 7 days and till that time I will submit my application with all documents..


Yes Jeev aftet receiving the invitation to apply you can pay the fees and start uploading the documents. Meantime you can apply for PCC and uplod it as soon as ready.


----------



## pangasa.s

Hello People,

I have been a silent reader of this forum for about a month but made my first post today. This forum has been immensely helpful in terms of the resources available and everyone's helpful nature. I just stumbled upon this thread and seems this is the perfect place for ICT Business Analyst applicants.

I have got my ACS assessment done and received a positive response. Appeared for PTE day before yesterday and have got an overall of 89. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst and my total score is now 70. Will be submitting EOI tomorrow. Based on all this information, could you please help me know what are my chances of getting an invitation, and if so, by when should I expect it.

Sorry, if there are any silly question. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

pangasa.s said:


> Hello People, I have been a silent reader of this forum for about a month but made my first post today. This forum has been immensely helpful in terms of the resources available and everyone's helpful nature. I just stumbled upon this thread and seems this is the perfect place for ICT Business Analyst applicants. I have got my ACS assessment done and received a positive response. Appeared for PTE day before yesterday and have got an overall of 89. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst and my total score is now 70. Will be submitting EOI tomorrow. Based on all this information, could you please help me know what are my chances of getting an invitation, and if so, by when should I expect it. Sorry, if there are any silly question. Thanks.


Friday the 5th of feb you will have an ITA


----------



## andreyx108b

777k said:


> Hi Andrey, Yes i have applied for NSW&Victoria. I have ANZSCO CODE 261112.


You have a chance for both, for VIC and NSW with SC190. 

re SC189 - Depending on the next rounds, there is a chance that you mat get invited based on the 03/15 DOE. We shall see. 

Good luck


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List... Please add if i have missed someone....

1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
3	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
17	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT 
18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
22	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT 
23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
24	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
25	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
26	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
27	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
28	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
29	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
30	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
31	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
32	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
34	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
35	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
36	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT 
47	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
48	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List... Please add if i have missed someone....
> 
> 1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 26	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 34	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 36	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 47	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


3	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111 has already got the invite, i saw his post


----------



## skurani

Hi Dheeraj,

Please add me to this group

skurani 65 24-Dec-2015 ICT SA261112

Thanks


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Raki gopiatweb reported receiving invite? Are you sure?
> 
> As far as i remember the last person who reported invite was lakshminarahiman with DOE 11th Dec 2015. I presume the cutoff for 2611 is between 11th Dec to 18th Dec 2015.


Yes even I saw his post


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated....

1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
17	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT 
18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
22	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT 
23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
24	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
25	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
26	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
27	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
28	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
29	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
30	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
31	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
32	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
34	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
35	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
36	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT 
47	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
48	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Dheeraj,

Are you sure Pangasa.s & Ind79 applied in 02 Feb "2015" & 07 Oct 2015 in State sponsorship (190) or 189. Don't you think it should be cleared by now if its 189 in both cases. NSW state sponsor to some extent it is understandable for 65 point but 70 should have come through by now. I am sure it won't take 1 yr for a 70 points.... :confused2:





dheeraj81 said:


> Updated....
> 
> 1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 26	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 34	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 36	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 47	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## luckyz

I am unable to login to skillselect portal.. It's been more than 3 days now.. Below is the error

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location"


----------



## andreyx108b

luckyz said:


> I am unable to login to skillselect portal.. It's been more than 3 days now.. Below is the error "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location"


Try clearing the cookies, using different browser... It should work )


----------



## dheeraj81

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> Are you sure Pangasa.s & Ind79 applied in 02 Feb "2015" & 07 Oct 2015 in State sponsorship (190) or 189. Don't you think it should be cleared by now if its 189 in both cases. NSW state sponsor to some extent it is understandable for 65 point but 70 should have come through by now. I am sure it won't take 1 yr for a 70 points.... :confused2:


Hello Raki,

Pangasa EOI is 2 Feb 2016 - it is a typo
Ind79 EOI was inactive from last some round, hence was not invited... as informed on forum

i hope this clarifies.

Thanks.


----------



## luckyz

Thank you for the quick response,

Cleared cookies, restarted machine, tried in Mozilla Firefox, Chrome and Safari.. not working still.

Please advice.


----------



## pangasa.s

dheeraj81 said:


> Hello Raki,
> 
> Pangasa EOI is 2 Feb 2016 - it is a typo
> Ind79 EOI was inactive from last some round, hence was not invited... as informed on forum
> 
> i hope this clarifies.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for compiling and keeping the list updated. Just one correction, for me it is ICT BA instead of SA. 

Thanks,
Sheet


----------



## 777k

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List... Please add if i have missed someone....
> 
> 1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 26	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 34	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 36	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 47	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111



Hi Dheeraj, A quick correction required for my details

777K
ANZSCO 261112
Visa 189
EOI Lodge Dt : 15-Mar-2015

Thanx


----------



## RAKI1978

Did you try logging with another computer ?



luckyz said:


> I am unable to login to skillselect portal.. It's been more than 3 days now.. Below is the error
> 
> "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location"


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you Dheeraj. 



dheeraj81 said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> Are you sure Pangasa.s & Ind79 applied in 02 Feb "2015" & 07 Oct 2015 in State sponsorship (190) or 189. Don't you think it should be cleared by now if its 189 in both cases. NSW state sponsor to some extent it is understandable for 65 point but 70 should have come through by now. I am sure it won't take 1 yr for a 70 points....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Raki,
> 
> Pangasa EOI is 2 Feb 2016 - it is a typo
> Ind79 EOI was inactive from last some round, hence was not invited... as informed on forum
> 
> i hope this clarifies.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## RAKI1978

It's 10 days since last invitation round and DIBP has not yet updated the website. With just 3 days to go for feb invitation round , no updates me gives shivers. :disappointed:


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> It's 10 days since last invitation round and DIBP has not yet updated the website. With just 3 days to go for feb invitation round , no updates me gives shivers. :disappointed:


Its absolutely normal, they will update soon


----------



## Lakhy113

Hi admin, where is my detail its not in the list
Lakhy113 60pts doe 9thmay2015 SA


----------



## darrenjacob

*Help regarding visa processing time please*

ICT BA - 261111 | Pearsons: 75 (03/07/15) | ACS: +ve on 27/02/15 | EOI - 65 points: 10/07/2015 | 189 Invite: 07/09/15 | 189 Visa Lodged : 17/09/2015 | CO: 30/10/2015 (PCC/Medicals/Employment/Qualifications) | Grant: Yet to Receive

Hi All,
Could someone please help me understand why is it taking time for me to hear back from the CO regarding my visa status. Is this normal time. I have updated my details above.
CO assigned in Oct 30 2015 and it has been 3 months and no update from them.

Regards
Darren Jacob


----------



## andreyx108b

darrenjacob said:


> ICT BA - 261111 | Pearsons: 75 (03/07/15) | ACS: +ve on 27/02/15 | EOI - 65 points: 10/07/2015 | 189 Invite: 07/09/15 | 189 Visa Lodged : 17/09/2015 | CO: 30/10/2015 (PCC/Medicals/Employment/Qualifications) | Grant: Yet to Receive Hi All, Could someone please help me understand why is it taking time for me to hear back from the CO regarding my visa status. Is this normal time. I have updated my details above. CO assigned in Oct 30 2015 and it has been 3 months and no update from them. Regards Darren Jacob


Quite a few people are waiting from October and the only option is to wait. You can try giving them a call - as you have passed the 90 days mark.


----------



## manmuru

Hi dheeraj81,

could you please add my name as well in the list?

Name: manmuru
EOI date: 2-Feb-2016
Points: 65

many thanks,
Muru



dheeraj81 said:


> Updated....
> 
> 1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	18-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 26	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 34	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 36	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 47	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## Jeevmis

Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?

A big confusion !!

Please help....


----------



## meet2ami

Hi Friends,

New to this Forum. I have also applied for AUS PR 189 & 190 (NSW & VIC). Please add me in the list too! Here are my details:

ICT System Analyst 
IELTS: 7 (L-9, R-8.5, W-7, S-7.5, Overall - 8)
Professional Year: 9 (5 yrs +)
EOI DOE - 13/01/2016
Points: 60 (189) -- EOI DOE - 12/01/2016
Points: 65 (190) -- VIC EOI DOE - 12/01/2016
Points: 65 (190) -- NSW EOI DOE - 14/01/2016

As per the discussions here in the Forum, it seems there is very less chance for me getting any invitation in near future!


----------



## Jeevmis

Does Indian PCC from Australia takes too much time ?

And should we provide the last address as that of passport address to avoid delay..?

Please help...


----------



## vikaschandra

Jeevmis said:


> Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?
> 
> A big confusion !!
> 
> Please help....


No you would not be required to get their PCC if not migrating. Form 80 just needs the information of parents and siblings


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> Quite a few people are waiting from October and the only option is to wait. You can try giving them a call - as you have passed the 90 days mark.



But Andrey isn't it 60 days processing time

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> But Andrey isn't it 60 days processing time
> 
> Kanwar


Kanwar the processing time for 189 is 3 months as per DIBP check the below link for details. 


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## RAKI1978

For Victoria there could be some possibility. NSW and 189 will take time. 3-4 months. Again I am only saying on my experience and by following some forums. 



meet2ami said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> New to this Forum. I have also applied for AUS PR 189 & 190 (NSW & VIC). Please add me in the list too! Here are my details:
> 
> ICT System Analyst
> IELTS: 7 (L-9, R-8.5, W-7, S-7.5, Overall - 8)
> Professional Year: 9 (5 yrs +)
> EOI DOE - 13/01/2016
> Points: 60 (189) -- EOI DOE - 12/01/2016
> Points: 65 (190) -- VIC EOI DOE - 12/01/2016
> Points: 65 (190) -- NSW EOI DOE - 14/01/2016
> 
> As per the discussions here in the Forum, it seems there is very less chance for me getting any invitation in near future!


----------



## meet2ami

RAKI1978 said:


> For Victoria there could be some possibility. NSW and 189 will take time. 3-4 months. Again I am only saying on my experience and by following some forums.


Ok...so there's nothing we can do right now but to wait!!


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys, Is there any news on when is the next invitation round?
If the ones who have 65 pts can check their login and see if there is invite today? Some news is around next invitation round 3rd feb:


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Hello People,

I am a silent follower of this ICT BA thread, and I must admit that Vikas/Andrey & others are doing such a wonderful job by helping people like us through answering our questions.

God Bless you all, and I hope to join you soon.....

Kind Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys did anyone get ITA today? Some poeple are posting receiving invitation today please check at your end. Seems their is invitation round today

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-eagerly-awaiting-february-2016-round-13.html


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Guys, Is there any news on when is the next invitation round?
> If the ones who have 65 pts can check their login and see if there is invite today? Some news is around next invitation round 3rd feb:



Dreamsanj seen some posts mentioning receiving invitation to apply today. Seems like the Invitation round is happening not sure though since only couple of them have reportef receiving ITA


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> But Andrey isn't it 60 days processing time Kanwar


 There is no fixed times, 60 days, is about an average from a CO contact... But after 90 days its normal (at least as per forum members) to contact DIBP, and just ask what is the status.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys, I have a friend to whom I want to help with documentation. He has completed engg in Electrical and Electronics. I want to understand how many years will ACS deduct. 4 years or 6 years.


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys whats happening no reports of receiving invite under 2611xx i have got some messages saying received invitation to apply today. Is something wrong with this thread or 2611xx is not included??????


----------



## vikaschandra

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the invitation. Applied 261313 on 30/09/2015 with 60 points.
> 
> I am confused, it is real or fake??
> Cause the one round before the last round the queue is reached till 26/06/2015, how come it cleared 3 months in just 2 rounds?
> 
> 
> Anyone please clear this doubt?????
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav





Mig21 said:


> I have got the invite mate applied my EOI on 30/9/2015. No doubts. It's real, check the status of the EOI. Time to celebrate.


Check these


----------



## Rupali M

I have got rejection for VIC ..


----------



## Rupali M

meet2ami said:


> Ok...so there's nothing we can do right now but to wait!!


Yes you need to wait atleast 3 months for VIC also.
Have u applied as BA?
then BA with the points which you have got very less chances of invitation (as i have also got same points (60+5) and got rejection from VIC


----------



## mdpm20

OMG,

I got an invite wohoooo!! Check you emails guys!!! Its 11pm here in manila and I can't sleep !! Vikss you were right my friend


----------



## Rupali M

mdpm20 said:


> OMG,
> 
> I got an invite wohoooo!! Check you emails guys!!! Its 11pm here in manila and I can't sleep !! Vikss you were right my friend


Congratulations!
You have applied for 189 ? or 190?
what was ur score?


----------



## vikaschandra

mdpm20 said:


> OMG,
> 
> I got an invite wohoooo!! Check you emails guys!!! Its 11pm here in manila and I can't sleep !! Vikss you were right my friend


Congratulations mdpm20 on receiving your ITA. Start working on your documents to lodge visa


----------



## mdpm20

Hello I got 65 points all.. I am not expecting this because i thought they will send invites this coming Friday but I don't know why they sent it earlier ..I hope you will get yours soon


----------



## vikaschandra

Only one person from this thread has reported receiving invite so far that is

mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111

Not sure what just happened. 

Andy do you have slightest clue on what just happened?


----------



## mdpm20

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mdpm20 on receiving your ITA. Start working on your documents to lodge visa


Thank you vikas  actually I am about to sleep because its kinda late here but I always read this thread before going to bed and some are posting that Feb 3 they will start sending invites but I didn't believe first because skillselect is not updating their website but I just tried checking my email and I was surprise when I saw the message!! I will not wait for NSW anymore


----------



## dreamsanj

1 Ind79 65 07-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111 
2	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
3	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
4	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	
5	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16	
6	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	
7	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	
8	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15

Guys any update? there is one news on invitation. what about the rest. dont be shy..


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys, those invited please update, below is the updated list... 

*1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111*
5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
11	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
18	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
23	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT 
24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
48	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT 
49	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
51	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
54	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Dheeraj 

Got my invite today. Pls have it updated. 



dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, those invited please update, below is the updated list...
> 
> *1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111*
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 51	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 54	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Dheeraj Got my invite today. Pls have it updated.


Congrats!


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you Andreyx108b. 



andreyx108b said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dheeraj Got my invite today. Pls have it updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## naeemqureshi86

ooo any 60 pointer??? any luck guys in 3rd Feb?


----------



## 3CIPCA

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, those invited please update, below is the updated list...
> 
> *1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111*
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 51	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 54	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT




Hi All,

Happy to inform you, I got my invite today.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated Invited List

*
1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15	ICT	BA	261112
2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	ICT	*
6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16	ICT	
*7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16	ICT	*
8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	ICT	
9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
11	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	
12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	ICT	
13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	ICT	
14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	ICT	
15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	ICT	
16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	ICT	
18	777k	60	15-Mar-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	ICT	
20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA	
22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT	
23	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15	ICT	
24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT	
25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT	
28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT	
29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT	
30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT	
31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT	
32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT	
33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT	
46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
48	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	
49	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT	
51	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
52	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
53	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
54	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT


----------



## dheeraj81

COngrats 3CIPCA & RAKI1978


----------



## dheeraj81

NeenuNaveen & CIPCA please confirm if your have received invitation


----------



## jakurati

dheeraj81 said:


> NeenuNaveen & CIPCA please confirm if your have received invitation


surprised you dint get ur invite yet.


----------



## ram040479

*Optimistic for 60 pointers*



jyoteesh.akurati said:


> surprised you dint get ur invite yet.


All these seems pretty optimistic reading for 60 pointers. Hope they get their invites soon. The last two rounds have been pretty surprising. First one moved like a bullet train and the second came as a bolt out of the blue. 

Good Luck 60 pointers


----------



## vikaschandra

3CIPCA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you, I got my invite today.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Congratulations 3CIPCA


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations 3CIPCA


Congratulations to all who got their invites today, i am just wondering that the next round was expected to happen on 5th, howcome people are getting invites today. And there is no update i can see on the website for the last round results. Not sure what DIBP is upto.


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their invites today, i am just wondering that the next round was expected to happen on 5th, howcome people are getting invites today. And there is no update i can see on the website for the last round results. Not sure what DIBP is upto.


Mansi DIBP are known to give us shocks now and then. Most of us were in assumption that the round will happen on 5th but it just happened last evening. 

I had seen Some people on the forum report receiving email from DIBp that the eound will be happening on 3rd. Thought it might not be true but it did happen to be correct. Did not know DIBP were sending emails too about the up coming rounds announcement. :confused2:


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, those invited please update, below is the updated list...
> 
> *1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111*
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 6	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 7	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 ICT
> 24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 48	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 51	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 54	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT


Hi Dheeraj,

You need to make some changes in the list like
A-A	65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111 - He has submitted with 60 points on 189 and 65 on 190, I just saw his post.

Also my EOI submission is 27th Apr'15 not 28th


----------



## Ind79

Received 189 invite today!


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Mansi DIBP are known to give us shocks now and then. Most of us were in assumption that the round will happen on 5th but it just happened last evening.
> 
> I had seen Some people on the forum report receiving email from DIBp that the eound will be happening on 3rd. Thought it might not be true but it did happen to be correct. Did not know DIBP were sending emails too about the up coming rounds announcement. :confused2:


Yes you are right. Did any one had a chance to check with Hi105 65 30-Jan-16 ICT BA	261111 if he has got an invite. I have checked A-A has submitted with 60 points not 65 for 189. So he is out of 65 pointers list and moves to 60 pointers. The next after 6th Jan is 30th Jan in our list for 65 pointers. If he has got an invite it will be again a big move. Hope we can get an update from him so we can have an idea how much it has moved in this round of invitations and get more clarity for 60 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mansikhanna83

Ind79 said:


> Received 189 invite today!


Congratssss....


----------



## RAKI1978

What about 60 pointers. Did anyone get today ?


----------



## 3CIPCA

dheeraj81 said:


> COngrats 3CIPCA & RAKI1978


Thanks Dheeraj


----------



## 3CIPCA

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations 3CIPCA


Thanks Vikas. You are always helpful. Much appreciated.


----------



## dheeraj81

Here is the Updated List

*1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	ICT 
6	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	ICT	* 
7	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT 
9	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
17	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
22	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
24	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
25	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
27	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
28	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
29	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
30	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
31	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
32	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
35	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
36	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
37	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
38	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
39	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
42	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
45	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
47	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT 
48	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
49	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
50	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
54	A-A	60	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## 3CIPCA

Ind79 said:


> Received 189 invite today!


Congrats Ind79


----------



## 3CIPCA

dheeraj81 said:


> Here is the Updated List
> 
> *1	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
> 2	Ind79	65	7-Oct-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 3	skurani	65	24-Dec-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15	3-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 5	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	Raki1978	65	6-Jan-16	3-Feb-16	ICT	*
> 7	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 8	CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 ICT
> 9	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 39	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 45	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 48	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 49	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 50	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 54	A-A	60	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111


Hi Dheeraj,

CIPCA looks like mine itself. May be it is duplicated. Please check and update.


----------



## 3CIPCA

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Dheeraj
> 
> Got my invite today. Pls have it updated.


Congrats Raki. As you said earlier, we are in the same boat. Keep posting the updates on further progress.


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Yes you are right. Did any one had a chance to check with Hi105 65 30-Jan-16 ICT BA	261111 if he has got an invite. I have checked A-A has submitted with 60 points not 65 for 189. So he is out of 65 pointers list and moves to 60 pointers. The next after 6th Jan is 30th Jan in our list for 65 pointers. If he has got an invite it will be again a big move. Hope we can get an update from him so we can have an idea how much it has moved in this round of invitations and get more clarity for 60 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


True Mansi,

i also fell that there should be a round on 5th (if not on 12 Feb) as DIBP have not updated their website about the round. and atleast they could have easily updated about the round on 3rd Feb.

My personal feeling is that they did not released full 2400 invites during last round and invited the left over invitations yesterday.

Rest we can only wait till the official statistics are out on DIBP site 

Unpredictable DIBP 

Cheers to the people who got invite..


----------



## dheeraj81

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> CIPCA looks like mine itself. May be it is duplicated. Please check and update.


Yes, it seems duplicated, will strike it off in the next update


----------



## dheeraj81

ram040479 said:


> All these seems pretty optimistic reading for 60 pointers. Hope they get their invites soon. The last two rounds have been pretty surprising. First one moved like a bullet train and the second came as a bolt out of the blue.
> 
> Good Luck 60 pointers


Yes True Ram, for 189 most of 60 pointer need more positive surprises from DIBP  . 
But atleast this would open doors for 190 60+5 Pointers.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi deeraj.

Not likely that this was out of chance. Many IT engg got invited last night. Their list moved 2.5months. Even our list moved 1month. May be they have just fixed BA list at65..
Without 65no invites


----------



## Ind79

3CIPCA said:


> Ind79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received 189 invite today!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ind79
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ind79

Ind79 said:


> 3CIPCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ind79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received 189 invite today!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ind79
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!
Click to expand...

Congatulations to you too!


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you 3CIPCA, and congrats to you too... 

i have applied for Australia PCC & India PCC now. I have all other documents ready to be uploaded. 
But I will pay visa fees only after 25 Feb due to credit card billing cycle. It gives me some breather. 



3CIPCA said:


> Congrats Raki. As you said earlier, we are in the same boat. Keep posting the updates on further progress.


----------



## Ind79

mansikhanna83 said:


> Ind79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received 189 invite today!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratssss....
Click to expand...

Thank you Mansi.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends,

So, once i log into Skillselect and click on "APPLY VISA", will it give me an option to save document and and proceed later, coz i will be paying my visa fees only later this month. 
Pls advise.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Hi105 said:


> Hello Everyone
> Please consider me in the list as well
> EOI submitted for SC 189 for Business Analyst on 30th Jan 2016
> Points 65


Have you got an invite today....Please update??


----------



## ram040479

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> So, once i log into Skillselect and click on "APPLY VISA", will it give me an option to save document and and proceed later, coz i will be paying my visa fees only later this month.
> Pls advise.


Yes it will. Also remove your :fingerscrossed: from signature, You are on MAN


----------



## RAKI1978

Changed it mate. Thanks 



ram040479 said:


> Yes it will. Also remove your :fingerscrossed: from signature, You are on MAN


----------



## mgkarthick

4 years san... with Major in computing tag...


dreamsanj said:


> Guys, I have a friend to whom I want to help with documentation. He has completed engg in Electrical and Electronics. I want to understand how many years will ACS deduct. 4 years or 6 years.


----------



## 3CIPCA

dheeraj81 said:


> True Mansi,
> 
> i also fell that there should be a round on 5th (if not on 12 Feb) as DIBP have not updated their website about the round. and atleast they could have easily updated about the round on 3rd Feb.
> 
> My personal feeling is that they did not released full 2400 invites during last round and invited the left over invitations yesterday.
> 
> Rest we can only wait till the official statistics are out on DIBP site
> 
> Unpredictable DIBP
> 
> Cheers to the people who got invite..


Hope 60 pointers will hear good news soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 3CIPCA

Ind79 said:


> Congatulations to you too!


Thank you.


----------



## meet2ami

Rupali M said:


> I have got rejection for VIC ..


Why?? Did they mention any reason for rejection?


----------



## dreamsanj

I am going restless. When would the DIBP update the result of 22nd jan invite.. forget 3rd. but still no 22nd jan on the official skillselect site.

In between that, I got a dream that this thursday I would be congratulating few more 60 pointers on their invite.. All superstitions kicked in, when Did I see that dream.. early morning?? afternoon nap??


----------



## Shanners

dreamsanj said:


> I am going restless. When would the DIBP update the result of 22nd jan invite.. forget 3rd. but still no 22nd jan on the official skillselect site.
> 
> In between that, I got a dream that this thursday I would be congratulating few more 60 pointers on their invite.. All superstitions kicked in, when Did I see that dream.. early morning?? afternoon nap??


I know! What on earth is going on?! I really thought there would be be some more good news for the 60 pointers this this Thurs too!


----------



## viv31085

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahul1987

you guys have no idea whats going on for 60pointers... I have been waiting from 9 days less than a year. Tried everything I could and yesterday only I got my PTE score...76  when I needed 79 to get +10 points. But no luck ... 
I hope to get an invite in next round... whenever it happens.. Does anyone has insight to it?


----------



## Hi105

Dears, 
No I haven't got an invite yet. I am doing it with an agent and need to check with then as well. But I think If had been invited then they would have forwarded the invite to me by now.


----------



## rahul1987

Hi105 said:


> Dears,
> No I haven't got an invite yet. I am doing it with an agent and need to check with then as well. But I think If had been invited then they would have forwarded the invite to me by now.


Hi105 can you double check with your agent and confirm the same... There is a good probability that you would have got the invite


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys, Updated List.....

1	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
2	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
3	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
4	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
5	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
6	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
7	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
8	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
9	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
10	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
11	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
12	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
13	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
14	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
15	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
16	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
17	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
18	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
19	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
20	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
21	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
24	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
25	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
28	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
29	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
30	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
31	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
32	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
33	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
35	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
36	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
37	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT 
42	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
43	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
48	A-A	60	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## kanwar deep

Ind79 said:


> Thank you!!!



Congrats IND79

Kanwar


----------



## hari05

Guys... Sharing a happy news...

Got my Invite yesterday (3rd Feb) - I checked it today only... was very confident that it will take a few months to receive an invite.. But luckily got an invite in 20 days...

I applied with 65 points after including partner skills under 189. Now have to prepare the visa lodging procedures...


----------



## dheeraj81

hari05 said:


> Guys... Sharing a happy news...
> 
> Got my Invite yesterday (3rd Feb) - I checked it today only... was very confident that it will take a few months to receive an invite.. But luckily got an invite in 20 days...
> 
> I applied with 65 points after including partner skills under 189. Now have to prepare the visa lodging procedures...


Congrats Hari05. What was your EOI Date.


----------



## mansikhanna83

hari05 said:


> Guys... Sharing a happy news...
> 
> Got my Invite yesterday (3rd Feb) - I checked it today only... was very confident that it will take a few months to receive an invite.. But luckily got an invite in 20 days...
> 
> I applied with 65 points after including partner skills under 189. Now have to prepare the visa lodging procedures...


Hi,

What was your EOI submission date??


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Congrats Hari05. What was your EOI Date.


I have checked his previous posts , its 11th Jan


----------



## viv31085

so just 4 guys from 65 point well that escalated quick  , hoping for more invites today for 60 pointers


----------



## rahul1987

Viv do you think we will have a round today as well?


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,
One small request to all those who have got their invite and are so close to getting their invites in the next rounds.

Please delete your 190 Application so that rest of the 60 pointers, 55 pointers get benefited.

With the current trend of invitations I can only hope to see the 190 route and its been long time that any ICT BA getting his invite from NSW. So Once they open the gates, please help those who need to be there in Right place Right time


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Can anyone confirm if someone having 60 points got invited?


----------



## rahul1987

Aggressive, I am the second person from the top of the list that is shared in this blog and I have not received it yet.


----------



## rahul1987

Does anyone has any about the next round? Will it be on 5th?


----------



## Agressive_OZ

rahul1987 said:


> Aggressive, I am the second person from the top of the list that is shared in this blog and I have not received it yet.


oh...!!! sad to hear that :noidea:

Let us hope there is some good news soon


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> One small request to all those who have got their invite and are so close to getting their invites in the next rounds.
> 
> Please delete your 190 Application so that rest of the 60 pointers, 55 pointers get benefited.
> 
> With the current trend of invitations I can only hope to see the 190 route and its been long time that any ICT BA getting his invite from NSW. So Once they open the gates, please help those who need to be there in Right place Right time


I agree with dreamsanj having all the 190 eoi removed by the guys who have received 189 will give more room to the candidates who have lesser chances of getting 189 invite. 

Guys please do the needful as requested.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends,

Any one who has removed 190 after receiving 189, please let me know how to do it. 
I am worried that if I click on withdraw or suspend , it shouldn't suspend everything at one Go. Do you get what i am saying.





vikaschandra said:


> I agree with dreamsanj having all the 190 eoi removed by the guys who have received 189 will give more room to the candidates who have lesser chances of getting 189 invite.
> 
> Guys please do the needful as requested.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi All,

I filled the big 18 page online document, but haven't submitted it yet. 
Could you please tell me what all forms I should fill. I am currently in AUSTRALIA with family for the last 5 yrs. I am sure those relevant for offshore applicant may not be applicable for onshore applicant What forms will be applicable for me ? Lastly, how do I initiate Medical ID ?


----------



## rahul1987

Does anyone has any idea of next invitation round?


----------



## viv31085

rahul1987 said:


> Viv do you think we will have a round today as well?


no idea rahul, DIBP is so unpredictable


----------



## rahul1987

dreamsanj said:


> Guys, Is there any news on when is the next invitation round?
> If the ones who have 65 pts can check their login and see if there is invite today? Some news is around next invitation round 3rd feb:


Dreamsanj do you have any idea about next invitation round. Can it be on 5th as well by any chance??


----------



## Hi105

Hello Guys,
Checked with the Agent and I haven't got the invite yet.


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled the big 18 page online document, but haven't submitted it yet.
> Could you please tell me what all forms I should fill. I am currently in AUSTRALIA with family for the last 5 yrs. I am sure those relevant for offshore applicant may not be applicable for onshore applicant What forms will be applicable for me ? Lastly, how do I initiate Medical ID ?


Raki onshore or offshore the forms and documentation remains the same you form 80 the one that you might have fille (18 pages) form 1221 these are being filled by applicants who are currently in australia and some who have not were at times asked by CO to provide those. Apart from these their are no additional forms that one needs to fill. 

Yes for medicals one might need to fill in form 26 & form 160 offshor but in australia I think you would not need these forms Still with them check while making an appointment with Bupa Medical Visa Services.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul1987 said:


> Dreamsanj do you have any idea about next invitation round. Can it be on 5th as well by any chance??


No Rahul if it would have been 5th by now you would have seen multiple posts mentioning invite received. 

Assuming the invitation rounds happen two week apart the second round should be scheduled for 17th Feb unless DIBP have other plans to have it done one 19 usual friday invitation round.


----------



## jegan007

Finally DIBP has updated the 22-JAN round but confused with the data they mentioned:

ICT Business and System Analyst- ceiling value - 1071, Result till date - 1071, What does it mean?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Same issue with Accountants.


----------



## jegan007

Finally DIBP has updated the 22-JAN round but confused with the data they mentioned:

ICT Business and System Analyst- ceiling value - 1071, Result till date - 1071, What does it mean?[/QUOTE]


----------



## simpsonaj

*EOI submitted*

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to let you know i submitted my EOI today with 75 points (189)/ 80 points (190).

Could you please add me to the list.

Looks like the next invitation round will be the 17th February and I turn 33 on 16th February, so my points will go down to 70!

*Skilled - Subclass - 189* | ICT BA - 261111 | *ACS Result* - 08/01/2016 | *IELTS* - 05/02/2016 - Overall Band : 8.5 | *EOI DOE* - 05/02/2016 Points: 75 | Invited: XX/XX/2016 | PCC UK: 03/02/2016 | PCC AU : 25/01/2016 | Visa Application: XX/XX/2016 | Documents Uploaded: XX/XX/2016 | Medicals: XX/XX/2016 | CO Allocated: XX/XX/2016 | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## simpsonaj

*No more invitations this year?*



jegan007 said:


> Finally DIBP has updated the 22-JAN round but confused with the data they mentioned:
> 
> ICT Business and System Analyst- ceiling value - 1071, Result till date - 1071, What does it mean?


[/QUOTE]

Oh no i hope this doesn't mean there won't be any more invitations this year for us!!! Does anyone know what this means or if there has been some mistake?


----------



## pangasa.s

Oh no i hope this doesn't mean there won't be any more invitations this year for us!!! Does anyone know what this means or if there has been some mistake?[/QUOTE]

Till few days back it was showing some 1500+ as the ceiling.


----------



## simpsonaj

pangasa.s said:


> Oh no i hope this doesn't mean there won't be any more invitations this year for us!!! Does anyone know what this means or if there has been some mistake?


Till few days back it was showing some 1500+ as the ceiling.[/QUOTE]

That's why i'm worried! As sure you are too!!


----------



## rahul1987

Yes... It does mean no more invites for us till next fiscal year.. That is July.


----------



## vikaschandra

If the ceiling has been reduced to 1071 that means no invites will be sent out. This does not sound good at all for 2611xx hope this is a typo.


----------



## rahul1987

vikaschandra said:


> If the ceiling has been reduced to 1071 that means only 111 remaining invites will be sent out in up coming rounds. This does not sound good at all for 2611xx hope this is a typo.


Vikas it says "ICT Business and System Analyst- ceiling value - 1071, Result till date - 1071" so they won't be offering any invites for this year for our category. Let me know if I am missing anything here.


----------



## vikaschandra

I hope this is a typographical error.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul1987 said:


> Vikas it says "ICT Business and System Analyst- ceiling value - 1071, Result till date - 1071" so they won't be offering any invites for this year for our category. Let me know if I am missing anything here.


Yes Rahul you are right i was looking it on a mobile in potrait view so had missed the ceiling value. This is bad news if it is correct. 
You guys got to go for state nomination asap.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul1987 said:


> Vikas it says "ICT Business and System Analyst- ceiling value - 1071, Result till date - 1071" so they won't be offering any invites for this year for our category. Let me know if I am missing anything here.


Rahul this result is for 22nd Jan does this mean the ceiling update was also upto 22nd thereafter we had the 3rd Feb round and invites were issued. Would it be possible that they have updated the ceiling including the 3rd Feb round invites sent out?

Cause if the ceiling of 1071 was reached by jan 22nd then their should have been no invites sent out on 3rd? Is this possible. Just my assumption hope I am right and they would still send out invites


----------



## VBA

Hi all,

I also feel the same that next invitation would be in July now. 
If that is the case, will they send invitation to the last year candidates (like feb/march 2015) first or still those who are going to apply with 65 or above (between Feb 2016 to June 2016) ??
Any idea? :confused2:

Thanks.


----------



## simpsonaj

*Good News!*

Guys I have some good news (i think). I emailed the skills select people earlier today with the following:

" I notice that they occulational ceilings list has changed on the skill select website.
It is now stating the following for 261111 (ICT Business/System Analyst):
Ceiling Value: 1071
Results to Date: 1071

Does this mean there will be no more invitations for ICT Business Analysts for this year or is there some mistake on the website?"

I got the following response just now:

"Thank you for your enquiry.

The ceiling for this occupation remains unchanged and will be amended on the website in due course."


----------



## dheeraj81

Relief for ICT BA/SA people.... Thanks simpsonaj for your efforts and sharing the same




simpsonaj said:


> Guys I have some good news (i think). I emailed the skills select people earlier today with the following:
> 
> " I notice that they occulational ceilings list has changed on the skill select website.
> It is now stating the following for 261111 (ICT Business/System Analyst):
> Ceiling Value: 1071
> Results to Date: 1071
> 
> Does this mean there will be no more invitations for ICT Business Analysts for this year or is there some mistake on the website?"
> 
> I got the following response just now:
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> The ceiling for this occupation remains unchanged and will be amended on the website in due course."


----------



## VBA

simpsonaj said:


> Guys I have some good news (i think). I emailed the skills select people earlier today with the following:
> 
> " I notice that they occulational ceilings list has changed on the skill select website.
> It is now stating the following for 261111 (ICT Business/System Analyst):
> Ceiling Value: 1071
> Results to Date: 1071
> 
> Does this mean there will be no more invitations for ICT Business Analysts for this year or is there some mistake on the website?"
> 
> I got the following response just now:
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> The ceiling for this occupation remains unchanged and will be amended on the website in due course."



That's awesome 
What is the actual ceiling btw?


----------



## simpsonaj

VBA said:


> That's awesome
> What is the actual ceiling btw?


If i remember correctly, it was 1536...


----------



## VBA

simpsonaj said:


> If i remember correctly, it was 1536...


That's great 👍🏼
Thanks


----------



## dheeraj81

VBA said:


> That's great 👍🏼
> Thanks


Hi VBA,

what is your ANZSCO, points score and EOI date.


----------



## VBA

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi VBA,
> 
> what is your ANZSCO, points score and EOI date.


261111... But I've not apply EOI yet.. Having Pte on 19th so most probably will do after its result. However, I already have skill accessed from ACS. 
Will inform as soon as I apply


----------



## Attentionseeker

For accountants the ceiling has been reduced from 2525 to 1005. That doesn't make any sense. I am guessing they made a huge error with pro rata occupations.


----------



## simpsonaj

Attentionseeker said:


> For accountants the ceiling has been reduced from 2525 to 1005. That doesn't make any sense. I am guessing they made a huge error with pro rata occupations.


Yes we got a confirmation from Skills Select saying the occupational ceilings are unchanged and will be updated on the website soon.
Assume the same stands for other occupations on that list too.


----------



## viv31085

2611- ICT BA/SA 

Ceiling Value - 1536

Results to date - 1071

this is what i see in Occupation Ceilings section


----------



## viv31085

we only have 465 invitation for this financial year with 9 draws to go, this is lesser than the original value (576), overall thats bad news for 60 pointers


----------



## viv31085

this also means DIPB invited more number of applicants ( i.e more than 64) on Jan 22 round , that is why overall number of invitation is lesser than original value


----------



## mansikhanna83

Does any one remember the ceiling value before 1071?? Just trying to have an idea how many invitation were issued in 22nd Round.


----------



## andreyx108b

mansikhanna83 said:


> Does any one remember the ceiling value before 1071?? Just trying to have an idea how many invitation were issued in 22nd Round.


768 on the 18th of December.


----------



## aryan1234

A much larger number of invitations were issued, and as a result waiting times for invitations have decreased significantly, even for pro rata occupations such as accountants, ICT business analsysts and software and applications programmers.

The overall number of invitations for Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa has increased to 4,800 in January, up from 1,400 in December, and the usual level of 2,300 for July-November 2015.


----------



## mgkarthick

ICT BA - On Jan 22nd - invited 249 instead of pro-rata 64...


----------



## mukeshsharma

Yes , it was 832 . 



mansikhanna83 said:


> Does any one remember the ceiling value before 1071?? Just trying to have an idea how many invitation were issued in 22nd Round.


----------



## mukeshsharma

anyone with 60 points applied in 12/ 2015 GOT inivited ??


----------



## dheeraj81

mukeshsharma said:


> anyone with 60 points applied in 12/ 2015 GOT inivited ??


Guys, as per my calculations within next 2 rounds atleast some 60 pointers will be invited for sure...


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, as per my calculations within next 2 rounds atleast some 60 pointers will be invited for sure...


Agree 60 pointers should start seeing invites coming through within couple of rounds. Guys just need to hope and pray that not many applicants are outside of this forum with 65 points or more.


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> anyone with 60 points applied in 12/ 2015 GOT inivited ??


Hi mukesh the cutoff currently is running at 65 and their are still quite a few candidates with 65 points waiting invite. How can 60 pointers get invited now. Probably in next couple of rounds 60 pointers can start seeing invitation. In the event 60 pointers start getting invite it will be fifo which means first priority are the ones waiting since feb 2015. Dec 2015 applicant will have to wait for some time


----------



## mansikhanna83

mukeshsharma said:


> Yes , it was 832 .


Okay so roughly 238 invites to clear the backlog of 2.5 months, almost average 90 - 95 invites to clear 1 months backlog . If we go by this trend keeping in consideration more 65 pointers will be added till next round and we will again have approx 1 month backlog , its not very sure that 60 pointers will get an invite in the coming round unless DIBP goes non prorata way the way they did in Jan 22 round


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Okay so roughly 238 invites to clear the backlog of 2.5 months, almost average 90 - 95 invites to clear 1 months backlog . If we go by this trend keeping in consideration more 65 pointers will be added till next round and we will again have approx 1 month backlog , its not very sure that 60 pointers will get an invite in the coming round unless DIBP goes non prorata way the way they did in Jan 22 round













Less no of people are filing EOI with 65 points as per trend. please have a look at image above, compiled from the data i have for 189 pointers for ICT BA/SA.


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> Less no of people are filing EOI with 65 points as per trend. please have a look at image above, compiled from the data i have for 189 pointers for ICT BA/SA.


So there are high chances that people with 60 points will be invited soon. Also there will *not *be a backlog in next financial year 16-17 as there was in current FY 15-16. so definitely 189 invitations will come down to 60 pointers..

just we need to keep patience  

Also those looking for 190, its a good news for 60+5 pointer, they will be invited most probably in Feb to April..as most of the 60 pointers looking for 189 will be cleared.


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> So there are high chances that people with 60 points will be invited soon. Also there will *not *be a backlog in next financial year 16-17 as there was in current FY 15-16. so definitely 189 invitations will come down to 60 pointers..
> 
> just we need to keep patience
> 
> Also those looking for 190, its a good news for 60+5 pointer, they will be invited most probably in Feb to April..as most of the 60 pointers looking for 189 will be cleared.


Small Typo.

Also those looking for 190, its a good news for 60+5 pointer, they will be invited most probably in Feb to April..as most of the *65 *pointers looking for 189 will be cleared.


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Less no of people are filing EOI with 65 points as per trend. please have a look at image above, compiled from the data i have for 189 pointers for ICT BA/SA.


Image is not visible


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Image is not visible



Try this link...

http://s22.postimg.org/yxf2vo4vl/Capture.jpg


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Try this link...
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/yxf2vo4vl/Capture.jpg


Not opening


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Not opening


Try this,

http://i.imgur.com/9ZgQiH7.jpg


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Try this,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9ZgQiH7.jpg


This works....Thanks


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Try this,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9ZgQiH7.jpg


This assumption is based on the people who are joining this forum, what about others who are not joining this forum, we don't have any visibility of that, that's why really hard to predict.


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> This assumption is based on the people who are joining this forum, what about others who are not joining this forum, we don't have any visibility of that, that's why really hard to predict.


True, but atleast we have some data for calculations


----------



## dheeraj81

*Approx Number of EOI filed per day*



dheeraj81 said:


> True, but atleast we have some data for calculations


Kindly Ignore


----------



## A-A

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, Updated List.....
> 
> 1	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 2	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 3	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 4	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 5	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 6	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 7	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 8	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 9	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 10	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 11	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 12	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 13	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 14	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 15	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 16	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 17	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 18	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 20	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 21	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 24	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 25	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 28	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 31	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 32	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 33	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 35	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT
> 42	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 43	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 48	A-A	60	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111



Can you please update the list my information is not correct. Correct information is as below:
A-A	65	SC 190 17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
A-A	60	SC 189 08-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## pangasa.s

Submitted EOI yesterday with 70 points.


----------



## VBA

pangasa.s said:


> Submitted EOI yesterday with 70 points.


Good on you. 
All the best!


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

Updated with AA and PANGASA details

1	PANGASA	70	4/2/2016	ICT 261111
2	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16	ICT	SA	261112
3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT 
5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
6	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	ICT 
7	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	ICT 
8	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	ICT 
9	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	ICT 
10	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
11	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	ICT 
12	777k	60	15-Mar-15	ICT	SA	261112
13	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	ICT 
14	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
15	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA	
16	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT 
17	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
18	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT 
19	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
20	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
21	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT 
22	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT 
23	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
24	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
25	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
26	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT 
27	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
28	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
33	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
34	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT 
40	A-A	60	10-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
42	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT 
43	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
44	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
45	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
46	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT


----------



## meet2ami

I'm the last person on the list! When will my number come?


----------



## a2avin

Hi All,

I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince. 

As it reads:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: xxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/11 - 07/12 (1yrs 2mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer xxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst 
Employer: xxxxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/13 - 12/15 (2yrs 0mths) 
Position: Business Consultant
Employer: xxxx
Country: UNITED KINGDOM


How many years can I claim points for ? Is it 10.6 or 4.6? Can someone help?


----------



## pangasa.s

a2avin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince.
> 
> As it reads:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: xxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/11 - 07/12 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer xxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Business Analyst
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/13 - 12/15 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Business Consultant
> Employer: xxxx
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> 
> How many years can I claim points for ? Is it 10.6 or 4.6? Can someone help?


As per ACS, you will get 5 points. Exp more than 3 years but less than 5 years since they have considered it only after June 2011


----------



## vikaschandra

a2avin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince.
> 
> As it reads:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: xxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/11 - 07/12 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer xxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Business Analyst
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/13 - 12/15 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Business Consultant
> Employer: xxxx
> Country: UNITED KINGDOM
> 
> 
> How many years can I claim points for ? Is it 10.6 or 4.6? Can someone help?


Congrats for positive assessment. 

As you can read that ACS hav mentioned that the following employment after June 2011 is considered hence you would have to let go your first work experience Which is below 
Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: xxx
Country: INDIA
And you can claim it from July 2011 onwards


----------



## dheeraj81

*No of EOI filed per day with 65 or more Points - 2611*



dheeraj81 said:


> True, but atleast we have some data for calculations












some good statistics... based on official results except the last one


----------



## kraviraj82

vikaschandra said:


> Congrats for positive assessment.
> 
> As you can read that ACS hav mentioned that the following employment after June 2011 is considered hence you would have to let go your first work experience Which is below
> Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: xxx
> Country: INDIA
> And you can claim it from July 2011 onwards


Hi,

ACS has assessed my experience after July 2013. Should I apply EOI on July or on August 2016 to claim my experience of 5 points. 

Please help here. 

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## pangasa.s

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS has assessed my experience after July 2013. Should I apply EOI on July or on August 2016 to claim my experience of 5 points.
> 
> Please help here.
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


It says after july so it would be wiser to do it after july 2016 if you want to get those 5 points. Also, what is your score right now?


----------



## kraviraj82

pangasa.s said:


> It says after july so it would be wiser to do it after july 2016 if you want to get those 5 points. Also, what is your score right now?


Hi Pangasa, So should I apply on August?. Right now my points are 50 and will be 55 by August and will be applying 190 state sponsorship


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends... Need your help pls. 

I am struggling to find a link to Generate HAP ID for my medicals. It says IMMI govt... for some reason, i am not able to find the link. Pls help. 
I haven't lodged / paid my Visa fees... do you think thats the reason, I am not able to see the link or something ?


----------



## pangasa.s

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi Pangasa, So should I apply on August?. Right now my points are 50 and will be 55 by August and will be applying 190 state sponsorship


I would say yes, but it would be better if seniors can give their valuable opinion.


----------



## vikaschandra

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi Pangasa, So should I apply on August?. Right now my points are 50 and will be 55 by August and will be applying 190 state sponsorship


I agree with pangasa no point applying now with 50 points. Moreover with 50+5 points you would not qualify for SS. Secondly even if you have 55+5 now it is rather difficult to get invite with only 60 points from SS. 

What you can do is try to score better in IELTS/PTE/TOEFL to give you additional points and then when the fresh ceiling is announced by July 2016 you can put in your eoi.


----------



## 3CIPCA

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends... Need your help pls.
> 
> I am struggling to find a link to Generate HAP ID for my medicals. It says IMMI govt... for some reason, i am not able to find the link. Pls help.
> I haven't lodged / paid my Visa fees... do you think thats the reason, I am not able to see the link or something ?


Hi Raki,

I believe you will be able to generate HAP ID only after paying Visa fees.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Submitted EOI on 2nd Feb (India)/3rd Feb midnight (Australia) with 65 points.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Submitted on 2nd with 65 points.


----------



## dheeraj81

1moreEECandidate said:


> Submitted on 2nd with 65 points.


Hi, Whats your ANZSCO code?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi, Whats your ANZSCO code?


It is 261111.ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## dreamsanj

Welcome.. Pack you bag.. 16 evening invite


----------



## Lakhy113

Can any one pls tell me which pcc do we need for Australia, just the afp one or do we need fingerprint check as well, and how much it cost and what is the cost of indian pcc, and do child age 3.5 years old also need pcc, and what is their validity, should we apply now while wating for invitation


----------



## kanwar deep

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends... Need your help pls.
> 
> I am struggling to find a link to Generate HAP ID for my medicals. It says IMMI govt... for some reason, i am not able to find the link. Pls help.
> I haven't lodged / paid my Visa fees... do you think thats the reason, I am not able to see the link or something ?


Hi Raki,

You'll have to paythe visa fee first nd then only the HAP ID will generate nd then you'll be able to go for the medical tests

Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Raki, You'll have to paythe visa fee first nd then only the HAP ID will generate nd then you'll be able to go for the medical tests Kanwar


You can generate HapID via my health declaration whenever you want, no need to pay fees first.


----------



## simpsonaj

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Updated with AA and PANGASA details
> 
> 1	PANGASA	70	4/2/2016	ICT 261111
> 2	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	ICT
> 7	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	ICT
> 8	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	ICT
> 9	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	ICT
> 10	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 11	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	ICT
> 12	777k	60	15-Mar-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 13	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	ICT
> 14	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 15	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA
> 16	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT
> 17	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT
> 18	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT
> 19	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 20	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT
> 22	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT
> 23	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 24	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT
> 27	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 28	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 33	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 34	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 35	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 36	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT
> 40	A-A	60	10-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT
> 43	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 44	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 45	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT


Hi,

Could you please add me to this list?

75 points
EOI submitted 05-Feb-16
ICT BA 261111

My points will go down to 70 on 16th Feb due to age!

Thanks


----------



## dheeraj81

simpsonaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please add me to this list?
> 
> 75 points
> EOI submitted 05-Feb-16
> ICT BA 261111
> 
> My points will go down to 70 on 16th Feb due to age!
> 
> Thanks


Updated List....

1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
3	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
4	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
5	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
6	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
7	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
8	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
9	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
10	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
11	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
12	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
13	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
14	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
15	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
16	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
17	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
18	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
19	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
20	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
21	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
22	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
23	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
24	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
25	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
26	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
27	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
28	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
29	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
30	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
42	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
49	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
52	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## dheeraj81

with small correction.... Updated 

1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
8	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
9	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
10	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
11	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
12	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
13	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
14	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
15	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
16	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
17	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
18	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
19	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
20	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
21	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
22	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
23	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
24	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
25	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
26	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
27	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
28	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
29	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
30	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
42	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
49	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
52	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111

A-A can you confirm your EOI date?


----------



## vish1985

Please update me on the list 

EOI Submitted (189) : 08-02-2016.
Occupation : 261111- ICT Business Analyst - 65 points.


----------



## manager1985

*Future of 261111 applicants in next cycle*

Dear All,

I have applied for 189 Independent visa with 60 points since Aug,2015 under 261111. Also, applied for 190 visa - 65 points since Sep,2015. Victoria rejected my application with no clear reason and NSW has not responded yet. This is February 2016 already and no invite from either route.

Last year cycle, Australia reduced 261111 quota also. I just want a general opinion that will Australia continue with 261111 in next cycle or they might remove the occupation from the skill shortage list?

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Vyshak Anand said:


> Please update me on the list
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 08-02-2016.
> Occupation : 261111- ICT Business Analyst - 65 points.


Can you please confirm what is your point breakup??


----------



## dreamsanj

I am hoping that the following guys will have good smile next 17th invite.
1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16	ICT	
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15	ICT	BA	261112
3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16	ICT	SA	261112
4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	
6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261111


with them atleast some 60 pointers can also see the invite coming their path.


----------



## rahul1987

dreamsanj said:


> I am hoping that the following guys will have good smile next 17th invite.
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16	ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15	ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261111
> 
> 
> with them atleast some 60 pointers can also see the invite coming their path.


Dreamsanj if that happens I'll give you a treat in Australia...


----------



## vish1985

mansikhanna83 said:


> Can you please confirm what is your point breakup??


Age : 30 Years - 30 Points
ACS approved experience 5.7years : 10 Points
Qualification( BTech IT) : 15 Points
PTE-A : 10 Points

may i know why you asked that is there any problem? I think my final PTE marks i didn't updated on my signature. will update now


----------



## vish1985

I hope now my signature has been updated. Please anyone let me know how long i have to wait for a call? Also my assessment has been done on Nov 2015. Now three months over.Do i need to update that on my EOI?.


----------



## vish1985

Please update me on the list 

EOI Submitted (189) : 08-02-2016.
Occupation : 261111- ICT Business Analyst - 65 points.


----------



## dreamsanj

Mr Anand.

pack your bags. you are getting your invite in next round 17th. 

no need to get your ACS changed. with the current the acs report you are good.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Vyshak Anand said:


> Age : 30 Years - 30 Points
> ACS approved experience 5.7years : 10 Points
> Qualification( BTech IT) : 15 Points
> PTE-A : 10 Points
> 
> may i know why you asked that is there any problem? I think my final PTE marks i didn't updated on my signature. will update now


Thanks , This clarifies , U can expect an invite on 17th Feb or 1st round of March.


----------



## r_zz

dreamsanj said:


> Mr Anand.
> 
> pack your bags. you are getting your invite in next round 17th.
> 
> no need to get your ACS changed. with the current the acs report you are good.




At the moment , 

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1536-1071= 465 invitation remaining.

What are the chances if i submit my DOE 189 on 13 Feb 2016 ??????? Will i be able to get invitation ? Any guess guys


----------



## pangasa.s

rahul1987 said:


> Dreamsanj if that happens I'll give you a treat in Australia...


From my side as well


----------



## Irada_K

r_zz said:


> At the moment ,
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1536-1071= 465 invitation remaining.
> 
> What are the chances if i submit my DOE 189 on 13 Feb 2016 ??????? Will i be able to get invitation ? Any guess guys


How many points do you have?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

pangasa.s said:


> From my side as well


Mine too ☺👍


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

dreamsanj said:


> I am hoping that the following guys will have good smile next 17th invite.
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16	ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15	ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261111
> 
> with them atleast some 60 pointers can also see the invite coming their path.


Thanks a million dreamsanj


----------



## a2avin

pangasa.s said:


> As per ACS, you will get 5 points. Exp more than 3 years but less than 5 years since they have considered it only after June 2011


This the response from my agent:
---
Hi,
If you look at the employment section on Form 80 for you, you have listed all your occupations therefore when submitting an EOI the points will be calculated with what you have put down i.e. will be calculated from June 2005 onwards.

----
I am now worried!!


----------



## pangasa.s

a2avin said:


> This the response from my agent:
> ---
> Hi,
> If you look at the employment section on Form 80 for you, you have listed all your occupations therefore when submitting an EOI the points will be calculated with what you have put down i.e. will be calculated from June 2005 onwards.
> 
> ----
> I am now worried!!


If it works like that then there is no use of ACS. As far as I know, you will only get the points for which ACS has approved. While filling the EOI, you need to put all the work experience details, starting from 2005, but mark only those which are approved by ACS as related to the occupation since you will need to provide the ACS reference number in the EOI. If you try to claim points for the experience which has not been approved by ACS, then you stand a chance of getting your visa delayed/rejected.


----------



## a2avin

Thanks Pangasa. Even I am in consent with your opinion, i am now regretting to have chosen this consultant.


----------



## stas007

Hi guys,

I have applied for 189 and 190 (VIC) with 65/70 points. I'm an ICT BA. Can I expect and invitation in the next round and how quickly can the processing of the visa go?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dheeraj81

stas007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 and 190 (VIC) with 65/70 points. I'm an ICT BA. Can I expect and invitation in the next round and how quickly can the processing of the visa go?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Stas007, what is your EOI Date?

Most probably you will get it in next round.


----------



## stas007

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Stas007, what is your EOI Date?
> 
> Most probably you will get it in next round.


Thanks. I sent the EOI on Feb 7th.


----------



## vish1985

Thanks for the reply. I will wait for the call. 
Can any one please advice what we need to do once we are invited to apply? Which all documents we need to make ready by that time?


----------



## sridharv86

Subscribing to this thread. Submitted my ACS assessment yesterday and waiting for my PTE exam on 16/02. All the best to everyone who are waiting for the 17/02 invitation round.


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List....
> 
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
> 3	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
> 4	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 5	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 6	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 7	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 8	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 9	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 10	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 11	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 13	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 14	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 15	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 16	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 17	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 18	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 19	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 20	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 21	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 22	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 23	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 24	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 25	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 26	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 28	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 30	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 42	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 52	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


Hi Dheeraj,

Can you please share the updated list


----------



## Sanzee

Hello everyone, I got my PR grant today. I just had to wait for 2 weeks after applying. Thanks everyone for your valuable feedbacks and help ??


----------



## shabdullah

Hi Mates,

I have submitted my EOI yesterday. All the best all of you and me


----------



## vikaschandra

Sanzee said:


> Hello everyone, I got my PR grant today. I just had to wait for 2 weeks after applying. Thanks everyone for your valuable feedbacks and help ??


Awesome news. Congratulations Sanjita.


----------



## shabdullah

dheeraj81 said:


> with small correction.... Updated
> 
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-15 ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
> 8	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 9	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 10	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 11	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 13	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 14	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 15	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 16	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 17	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 18	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 19	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 20	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 21	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 22	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 23	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 24	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 25	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 26	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 28	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 30	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 42	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 52	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 
> A-A can you confirm your EOI date?



Dheeraj! your effort is much appreciated, please add me this list also

65	8-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111


----------



## r_zz

shabdullah said:


> Dheeraj! your effort is much appreciated, please add me this list also
> 
> 65	8-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111



Now the next question please. I am filling EOI for System Analyst.

What if i have applied ACS and got the approval and later i have recvd the back dated promotion from company and my current designation is changed.

What should i provide in Employment section, the designation written in ACS approval or the one latest which is provided by the company.

Please guide


----------



## shabdullah

r_zz! in my opinion, you should request your company not to give you a back dated letter, instead they should issue you the letter with correct date which would be after ACS approval but in the content of the letter, they can mention that 'your have been promoted to XYZ effective from 1-Jan-2016' or similar.

Secondly, for the points and ACS, your roles and responsibilities matter more than the title or designation

Lastly, ACS and DIBP are reasonable and open understand individual's situation. They usually don't refuse only because you have such minor discrepancy, however, I would suggest to avoid discrepancies to decrease ambiguities and hence the processing time.


----------



## r_zz

shabdullah said:


> r_zz! in my opinion, you should request your company not to give you a back dated letter, instead they should issue you the letter with correct date which would be after ACS approval but in the content of the letter, they can mention that 'your have been promoted to XYZ effective from 1-Jan-2016' or similar.
> 
> Secondly, for the points and ACS, your roles and responsibilities matter more than the title or designation
> 
> Lastly, ACS and DIBP are reasonable and open understand individual's situation. They usually don't refuse only because you have such minor discrepancy, however, I would suggest to avoid discrepancies to decrease ambiguities and hence the processing time.


Thank you ...

Yes company have provided letter with "effect date" 

That clears up my query , coz my duties have not changed.


----------



## r_zz

r_zz said:


> Thank you ...
> 
> Yes company have provided letter with "effect date"
> 
> That clears up my query , coz my duties have not changed.


Abdullah,

Why you applying for VIC in SS ..

Why not NSW ?

Thanks ..

I have the same case .. i am filling EOI .. my DBIP Points are 65

while with NSW .. i have 70 .. DOE 06 Feb


----------



## shabdullah

well! fact of the matter is, NSW would be ideal to reduce the timeline as they approve or reject with in 2 weeks. But the irony is, I don't want to go to any other city than Melbourne because I have some family members already living there.

So, I think if VIC approves, that will be good. Otherwise, I'll go for 189 Independent.

Hurry up with submitting your EOI as 2611 has become very competitive for having low quota.


----------



## r_zz

shabdullah said:


> Dheeraj! your effort is much appreciated, please add me this list also
> 
> 65	8-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111




Please update my record too:



ANZCO Code: 261112 Systems Analyst
EOI 189 (65 Points): 09-Feb-16
EOI 190 (NSW 70 Points): 06-Feb-16
IELTS: L7 R7 W7 S7 Jan 2016
ACS Result Aug 2015


----------



## r_zz

shabdullah said:


> well! fact of the matter is, NSW would be ideal to reduce the timeline as they approve or reject with in 2 weeks. But the irony is, I don't want to go to any other city than Melbourne because I have some family members already living there.
> 
> So, I think if VIC approves, that will be good. Otherwise, I'll go for 189 Independent.
> 
> Hurry up with submitting your EOI as 2611 has become very competitive for having low quota.



Thanks for your advice.

Well i have applied NSW .. lets see .. Just filled 189 too...

I guess 189 time will be little long in que with 65 points... Do you think we will be included in this year Quota ..as per DBIP website .. 1076 filled out of 1536.


Any good idea ?


----------



## r_zz

r_zz said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Well i have applied NSW .. lets see .. Just filled 189 too...
> 
> I guess 189 time will be little long in que with 65 points... Do you think we will be included in this year Quota ..as per DBIP website .. 1076 filled out of 1536.
> 
> 
> Any good idea ?



Also Do you have any good information on my query!

Dont get bother with my question, i am new to AUS immigration process and trying to learn from scratch.

If we get SS quote, will we be restricted to do job within one city of that state ?

or we can change at least city within that state?


I know there is no restriction on travel through the country, my question is related to job within that state cities ...


Thanks


----------



## vish1985

Hello Everyone,

I should apply for PCC (India) & UAE now itself before getting invitation? Whats your opinion?


----------



## shabdullah

r_zz said:


> Also Do you have any good information on my query!
> 
> Dont get bother with my question, i am new to AUS immigration process and trying to learn from scratch.
> 
> If we get SS quote, will we be restricted to do job within one city of that state ?
> 
> or we can change at least city within that state?
> 
> 
> I know there is no restriction on travel through the country, my question is related to job within that state cities ...
> 
> 
> Thanks


as per my information, some of the people who submitted EOI in January with 65 points have received Invitation on 3rd February. So, You and I, if lucky, might get invited in the next round. If not in February, I am confidently hopeful that we'll receive invite in March. I think, you should start gathering documents that you'll need for visa application.

For 190 visa, you can definitely live and work in any city of the sponsoring state. As long as you are within the same state, no problem. 489 is the visa which puts such restrictions about working in specific states.

No problem, I have learned a lot from his forum and we all should be helpful and share experiences and knowledge.


----------



## shabdullah

Vyshak Anand said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I should apply for PCC (India) & UAE now itself before getting invitation? Whats your opinion?


Its up to you. Some people apply only when the CO asks. However, I have heard that this is advisable to prepare and submit beforehand.

What are your points and EOI date?


----------



## vikaschandra

Vyshak Anand said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I should apply for PCC (India) & UAE now itself before getting invitation? Whats your opinion?


Whats the point that you are claiming? If you are sure to receive invite in couple of rounds you can go ahead and request your PCC. 

Not that your IED will depend in your PCC or medicals date (1 year from whichever was done earlier)

So re-think and decide if you should proceed now


----------



## vish1985

vikaschandra said:


> Whats the point that you are claiming? If you are sure to receive invite in couple of rounds you can go ahead and request your PCC.
> 
> Not that your IED will depend in your PCC or medicals date (1 year from whichever was done earlier)
> 
> So re-think and decide if you should proceed now


i am claiming a point of 65 and EOI date is yesterday 8th feb 2016.From one of the previous post done by some members , i came to know the chances are high for 17th Feb or March 1st week max.


----------



## vish1985

vikaschandra said:


> Whats the point that you are claiming? If you are sure to receive invite in couple of rounds you can go ahead and request your PCC.
> 
> Not that your IED will depend in your PCC or medicals date (1 year from whichever was done earlier)
> 
> So re-think and decide if you should proceed now


Vikas, i send you a PM, can you please reply on it?


----------



## vish1985

If anyone here got invitation/grant please tell me

1. Whether we need to upload notarised color copy of all the documents or just color copy?.
2. Do we need to upload Pay slip from employers which are 5/6 years back?
3. Full amount (primary and dependants) should be paid while lodging application?


----------



## smsingh13

Hi,
While filling the on-line form after receiving the invite, I accidentally added my parents (father and mother) details under "Non-Migrating Dependants" category.
Suddenly after paying the fees (for self, spouse and 2 kids), I realised it as a mistake and requested for removal of both dependants from the application.

I hope once CO will be appointed, this correction will be made by him and it will not have negative impact on my application.

Seeking advice from experts.


----------



## Irada_K

shabdullah said:


> Hurry up with submitting your EOI as 2611 has become very competitive for having low quota.


But I thought it worked on pro-rate basis?


----------



## vikaschandra

Vyshak Anand said:


> If anyone here got invitation/grant please tell me
> 
> 1. Whether we need to upload notarised color copy of all the documents or just color copy?.
> 2. Do we need to upload Pay slip from employers which are 5/6 years back?
> 3. Full amount (primary and dependants) should be paid while lodging application?



1. Whether we need to upload notarised color copy of all the documents or just color copy?. Color copies are enough
2. Do we need to upload Pay slip from employers which are 5/6 years back? Yes you need to present pay slips for all the duration
3. Full amount (primary and dependants) should be paid while lodging application? Yes for self and dependant all the payment has to be done at the same time


----------



## r_zz

shabdullah said:


> Its up to you. Some people apply only when the CO asks. However, I have heard that this is advisable to prepare and submit beforehand.
> 
> What are your points and EOI date?




Abdullah ,

Should i withdraw my 190 EOI ??? like if there are good chance with 65 to recv invitation by march then why i should proceed with 190 option.

Suggest please. and PM me your skype details.

Thanks


----------



## r_zz

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Whether we need to upload notarised color copy of all the documents or just color copy?. Color copies are enough
> 2. Do we need to upload Pay slip from employers which are 5/6 years back? Yes you need to present pay slips for all the duration
> 3. Full amount (primary and dependants) should be paid while lodging application? Yes for self and dependant all the payment has to be done at the same time



Vikas,

What do you recommend with on going trend ?

Should i revoke my NSW - 190 EOI submitted on 06th Feb - 70 Points

I have submitted 189 EOI today with 65 points.


at the moment only 476 slots left for 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts.


----------



## dreamsanj

Please remove your 190 R_zz

u will get 189 in next round itself


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

The list would be updated by Monday. I would take that responsibility. I have some PM from one person who is claiming 65 pts with feb 4th eoi.


----------



## dreamsanj

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> Can you please share the updated list


Hi Mansi

can you give in the pts breakdown and EOI date.


----------



## vikaschandra

Irada_K said:


> But I thought it worked on pro-rate basis?


Yes it is pro rata but eventually last few round little more invitation were sent out that usual pro rata. So cant say what will happen in the future


----------



## r_zz

dreamsanj said:


> Please remove your 190 R_zz
> 
> u will get 189 in next round itself


Thanks Dream j ..

revoked 190 .. now waiting for 189 ...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shabdullah

Irada_K said:


> But I thought it worked on pro-rate basis?


Yes it is pro-rated and that means:

465 more invites will be issued this year
9 Invitation cycles are remaining
465 / 9 = 51.66
each cycle will have about 50 invites

above calculation is just an example to understand how pro-rata is usually calculated but DIBP might be calculating differently.


----------



## shabdullah

r_zz said:


> Thanks Dream j ..
> 
> revoked 190 .. now waiting for 189 ...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Sorry r_zz for replying after you revoked your 190 but my point of view is different.

190 visas are processed on priority and CO is assigned within 10 business days whereas there are cases of 189 where CO was assigned months after the application.
Based on above fact, I would recommend that if you are okay to live in Sydney, you should continue your 190 because your visa application process can be much faster. On the other hand, there are some cases of 189 visa who were granted within one month. However, 190 is given priority processing, thats for sure.

P.S: plz act a little slowly. don't take fast decision on other people's opinion, even me  Everyone has his unique experience.
Example: There was a mistake in my ACS result which was caused by me for entering wrong data while filling up application. When I posted the question on this forum, someone with similar experience told me that they are going to ask you to submit review application or new application and they are not helpful in such cases. This had happened to him. But on the other hand, my experience was entirely opposite, they corrected the mistake and issued me revised letter within 1 business day


----------



## mansikhanna83

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Mansi
> 
> can you give in the pts breakdown and EOI date.


Its already there in the list

EOI submitted on 27th Apr'15 with 60 points


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

I have important question.

I had worked with one company back in 2007-2008( until market crash.) this company was into stockmarkets. I was unable to find the relieving letter. Hence I went ahead and filed ACS for only 2 companies. (almost 7 yrs submitted and approved 3.5 yrs).Now I have found the relieving letter and also salary slips.( My daughter was exploring old files to amuse herself with tearing of papers. Timely rescue by my wife discovered these documents). with that What might happen is my points might jump to 65 from June and come down to 60 after Dec. ( in the current state, they go down to 55 in December and climb back to 60 following May). My agent is not in the favor of altering the documents. What should I do.

In that company too I did similar profile. Designation was Management trainee. I can get the JD from old boss. ( he has left that job). 

Or should I just wait for 190 to come along and claim those 5 points without much of hassle.


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List ....

1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
18	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
23	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
39	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
42	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
43	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
47	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
48	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
49	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
50	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
52	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
53	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
54	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
55	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
56	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
57	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have important question.
> 
> I had worked with one company back in 2007-2008( until market crash.) this company was into stockmarkets. I was unable to find the relieving letter. Hence I went ahead and filed ACS for only 2 companies. (almost 7 yrs submitted and approved 3.5 yrs).Now I have found the relieving letter and also salary slips.( My daughter was exploring old files to amuse herself with tearing of papers. Timely rescue by my wife discovered these documents). with that What might happen is my points might jump to 65 from June and come down to 60 after Dec. ( in the current state, they go down to 55 in December and climb back to 60 following May). My agent is not in the favor of altering the documents. What should I do.
> 
> In that company too I did similar profile. Designation was Management trainee. I can get the JD from old boss. ( he has left that job).
> 
> Or should I just wait for 190 to come along and claim those 5 points without much of hassle.



It is good that you found the required documents but I would advise not to go ahead with altering any documents at this stage and you have that company of your closed. Plus the boss doesnt work their any more at later stage of visa processing if the CO goes on to do employment verification it would be hassle. 
Alternatively if you feel that it would give you added benefit to get additonal 5 points and you will get your ITA tou can give it second thought.


----------



## r_zz

Can someone answer my query,

I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any later stage of processing before VISA issuance ?


Please suggest the best solution. Should i revise or wait for invitation ? date of effect will change in case i change my EOI.


----------



## vikaschandra

r_zz said:


> Vikas,
> 
> What do you recommend with on going trend ?
> 
> Should i revoke my NSW - 190 EOI submitted on 06th Feb - 70 Points
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI today with 65 points.
> 
> 
> at the moment only 476 slots left for 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts.


If 189 and 180 are kn seperate eoi's then you should not have revoked your 190. 

Anyways with 65 points you will get your invite for 189 in the upcoming round or latest by 1st round of march. 

I can understand your concern of receiving an invite at the earliest befor the quota gets exhausted and I would suggest relax you will have your ITA


----------



## r_zz

vikaschandra said:


> If 189 and 180 are kn seperate eoi's then you should not have revoked your 190.
> 
> Anyways with 65 points you will get your invite for 189 in the upcoming round or latest by 1st round of march.
> 
> I can understand your concern of receiving an invite at the earliest befor the quota gets exhausted and I would suggest relax you will have your ITA


Thank you Vikas .. you are really supporting with all your information.

Moreover i just revoked 190 because i did not wanted to create show stopper with SS 65 point holders. If i can get 189 then leaving 190 will create opportunity for others.

I have few queries in mind if you can answer.

1. I am going to get married during the process, but i am not certain with dates, can i add my wife in later stages after invitation as dependent ?

2. When i provided employment history, I have started from my recent designation and provide information till 08 Feb 2016 as an employee with company. and also started from the position which ACS actually counted. 

My question is that e.g:

if ACS approved my experience of 5.5 years and now with current date my experience is exeeding 6 year. Is that ok or should i be specific to the ACS letter and provide only experience mentioned in that letter ?

i hope i didnt mix you up in 2nd query.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi r_zz

If you get married after invitation and before visa fees payment. Then add her to documents. She might need band 6 or functional English letter from college. If you get married after your visa then you could apply for dependent visa(little higher fees). So get married soon and less of documents headache.

If you have acs approval is 5.5 does not mean that you stopped working. On completion of 6th year you can update your eoi. But don't worry about that if points don't change. If you have changed companies (which is not in the acs) then at visa application stage mention it and provide necessary documents.


----------



## r_zz

dreamsanj said:


> Hi r_zz
> 
> If you get married after invitation and before visa fees payment. Then add her to documents. She might need band 6 or functional English letter from college. If you get married after your visa then you could apply for dependent visa(little higher fees). So get married soon and less of documents headache.
> 
> If you have acs approval is 5.5 does not mean that you stopped working. On completion of 6th year you can update your eoi. But don't worry about that if points don't change. If you have changed companies (which is not in the acs) then at visa application stage mention it and provide necessary documents.



Thanks dear .. its clear up all my doubts.


----------



## vikaschandra

r_zz said:


> Thank you Vikas .. you are really supporting with all your information.
> 
> Moreover i just revoked 190 because i did not wanted to create show stopper with SS 65 point holders. If i can get 189 then leaving 190 will create opportunity for others.
> 
> I have few queries in mind if you can answer.
> 
> 1. I am going to get married during the process, but i am not certain with dates, can i add my wife in later stages after invitation as dependent ? *As dreamsanj has mentioned you can add your spouse to the application after receiving invite but before visa lodge. After receiving the visa you can still get PR for your spouse but it would be tedious process. To prove functional english 4.5 in each module of IELTS needs to be scored by your spouse. *
> 
> 2. When i provided employment history, I have started from my recent designation and provide information till 08 Feb 2016 as an employee with company. and also started from the position which ACS actually counted.
> 
> My question is that e.g:
> 
> if ACS approved my experience of 5.5 years and now with current date my experience is exeeding 6 year. Is that ok or should i be specific to the ACS letter and provide only experience mentioned in that letter ? *
> when you put in the dates of your current employment and leave the to date blank skill select will keep counting days, weeks and months in the event if one happens to fall in different work experience brakcet with increase in number of days until he/she gets invited skill select would add 5 additional points to the overall score which shall also change the DOE. You must have go your ACS done 6 months back is it? ACS calculated 5.5 years which you have considered on the eoi you put the same details and skill seect is giving you 6 years. *
> 
> i hope i didnt mix you up in 2nd query.


r_zz I agree with what dreamsanj has posted in his reply. Get married soon. 

Correcting dreamsanj functional english score would mean only 4.5 in each module.


----------



## r_zz

vikaschandra said:


> r_zz I agree with what dreamsanj has posted in his reply. Get married soon.
> 
> Correcting dreamsanj functional english score would mean only 4.5 in each module.


thanks dear for your detailed answer.

As you and deeraj has answered my query in detail.

My work bracket is not changing at all for next 2 year so that mean i should not worry at all , let the skill select count my work experience with latest date i have provided. 

I appreciate support on this forum.


----------



## kanwar deep

*Hap id*

HI guys...

Need a small help...my agent generated the HAP ID number nd we even got the mediacls done but dnt have the HAP id with me any more since i gave the copy to doc nd forgot to a copy for myself nd my agent id unavailable for few days....how do i find my hap id

Kanwar


----------



## praveshbabu

Dear Friends,
I submitted EOI on October 2015 with 60 points . Business Analyst. Heard there are only few slots , if the slots are filled up. Will we have fresh slots? Or do I have to apply for EOI again after the slots are filled or will I be in the queue?

Thanks for your support friends.

Regards,
Pravesh


----------



## sridharv86

praveshbabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted EOI on October 2015 with 60 points . Business Analyst. Heard there are only few slots , if the slots are filled up. Will we have fresh slots? Or do I have to apply for EOI again after the slots are filled or will I be in the queue?
> 
> Thanks for your support friends.
> 
> Regards,
> Pravesh


Hi Pravesh, 
From what I see in the forum, I think the backlog is clearing at pretty good speed. But for BA, I think the cut-off is 65 points. Any chances of increasing ur points by another 5?


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> HI guys...
> 
> Need a small help...my agent generated the HAP ID number nd we even got the mediacls done but dnt have the HAP id with me any more since i gave the copy to doc nd forgot to a copy for myself nd my agent id unavailable for few days....how do i find my hap id
> 
> Kanwar


Have you imported your application on the immi account using thr trn numbet if yes you would be able to see your health assessments documents/details.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Have you imported your application on the immi account using thr trn numbet if yes you would be able to see your health assessments documents/details.


Well Vikas,

It wasnt done by me dnt know if that guy has done it or not nd as i tld he is travelling these days so need to wait for him i beleive

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Well Vikas,
> 
> It wasnt done by me dnt know if that guy has done it or not nd as i tld he is travelling these days so need to wait for him i beleive
> 
> Kanwar


Kanwar if you have the copy of your application you can import the application it to a new immi account using the TRN reference which will give you same access to your agent has. Just make sure you do not update anything from your side as it is supposed to be done by the agent. Be a viewer.


----------



## mukeshsharma

anyone know , how to contact phone / email reference from DIPB FOR SOME clarification related to workex point ? anyohone number , my mail is pending with them since last 4 weeks :-(


----------



## praveshbabu

Hi Sridhar,
I am now preparing for IELTS to increase my points. Will take the test by next month. If I increase my points the chances of an invite is better rite, Will do that then 
Thank you so much brother


----------



## Irada_K

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List ....
> 
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 4	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 5	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 6	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 7	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
> 8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 12	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 16	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 17	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 18	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 20	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 22	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 24	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 25	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 27	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 30	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 37	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 39	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 43	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 47	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 49	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 50	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 52	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 53	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 54	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 57	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


Hi, does the list include 190 applications as well or just 189?

Thank you


----------



## dreamsanj

Irda..

its just 189..

Praveshbabu:

well the 22nd jan list shows that 1071 invites sent against 1536 (SLOTS). well with feb 3 list not yet on immigration site, we cant be sure how many got invite in Feb 3 round ( thus reducing the slots). well if you have applied in the October then what we can safely assume is that there wont be invite for you and me before the July when next round of invitations start.**( no idea if BA would still remain in SOL, and how many SLOTS would be open).

well if you have chance to increase 5 points by giving IELTS ( only going the band 7 way) then do try sooner. try PTE as the results are availble in one day and you could get invite (slot) before the remaining invites(slots) get over.

If you are planning to get band 8 in IELTS, then good luck. with what is going on with IELTS bodies. it would be no short of miracle if you get band 8 in IELTS. (with PTE its not the case though.)


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Irda..
> 
> its just 189..
> 
> Praveshbabu:
> 
> well the 22nd jan list shows that 1071 invites sent against 1536 (SLOTS). well with feb 3 list not yet on immigration site, we cant be sure how many got invite in Feb 3 round ( thus reducing the slots). well if you have applied in the October then what we can safely assume is that there wont be invite for you and me before the July when next round of invitations start.**( no idea if BA would still remain in SOL, and how many SLOTS would be open).
> 
> well if you have chance to increase 5 points by giving IELTS ( only going the band 7 way) then do try sooner. try PTE as the results are availble in one day and you could get invite (slot) before the remaining invites(slots) get over.
> 
> If you are planning to get band 8 in IELTS, then good luck. with what is going on with IELTS bodies. it would be no short of miracle if you get band 8 in IELTS. (with PTE its not the case though.)


Dreamsanj I feel that 2611xx will still be available for 2016-17 only thing is that what will be the quota is a big question?


----------



## simpsonaj

Hi All,

It looks like the occupational ceiling info has changed again. Perhaps this represents the invitations issued on 3rd Feb?

Previously it said the results to date was 1071. Now it is 1196.
Does this mean there were 125 invites on the 3rd Feb?


----------



## vikaschandra

:fingerscrossed:


simpsonaj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It looks like the occupational ceiling info has changed again. Perhaps this represents the invitations issued on 3rd Feb?
> 
> Previously it said the results to date was 1071. Now it is 1196.
> Does this mean there were 125 invites on the 3rd Feb?



Yes the skill select has published the 3rd Feb Round results. The cut off stands at 65	
28 January 2016 4:10 PM.


----------



## vikaschandra

If the cutoff stands at 65 28th Jan 2016 how come Sivakumar.ganapathy 65 24-Jan-16 ICT SA	261112 is not invited and still in queue?

Siva are you sure you were not invited on 3rd Feb 2016?


----------



## simpsonaj

Hello people,

I have a query. I submitted my EOI last week with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. I ticked both 189 and 190 in the same EOI.

Today i received an invitation from NSW for 190. I understand that if i were to accept this, i would need to apply first for state nomination then if successful, do the visa application.

1. does anyone know what the processing times are for NSW state nomination processing and subsequently the 190 visa application processing time?

2. if i want to wait for the invitation round on the 17th Feb, woudl i need to first reject this invitation in order to receive the invitation for the 189 visa?

3. would you recommend opening a new EOI for 189 and would it be possible to get the 189 invitation before rejecting the NSW state nomination?

Understand people probably want me to reject the NSW state nomination asap so that opens it up for others so i'm conscious of that too...

Thanks


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> If the cutoff stands at 65 28th Jan 2016 how come Sivakumar.ganapathy 65 24-Jan-16 ICT SA	261112 is not invited and still in queue?
> 
> Siva are you sure you were not invited on 3rd Feb 2016?


The next round on 17 feb will make it clear that they will invite 60 pointers for 189 or not.. if they release similar number of invites, 60 pointers will be invited for sure..


----------



## amar_klanti

According to the current movement, I am expecting that surely there will be invitation for long waited 60 pointers.

Best wishes for all 



dheeraj81 said:


> The next round on 17 feb will make it clear that they will invite 60 pointers for 189 or not.. if they release similar number of invites, 60 pointers will be invited for sure..


----------



## sridharv86

Can we mark a few years of work ex within the same company as irrelevant in EOI? The reason I want to do is, for those years, I don't seem to have any necessary docs and I don't want to be in trouble when the CO asks for it in the future. So, I don't want to claim points for those years alone. Is it possible?


----------



## r_zz

All feb guys with 65 points .. get ready for invitation ........

On 3rd Feb 2017................

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65	28 January 2016 4:10 PM

as per skill select website...


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> The next round on 17 feb will make it clear that they will invite 60 pointers for 189 or not.. if they release similar number of invites, 60 pointers will be invited for sure..


Dheeraj81 i feel the 60 pointers will surely start getting invite By next round and the cutoff for the first time will touch down to 60.


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Dheeraj81 i feel the 60 pointers will surely start getting invite By next round and the cutoff for the first time will touch down to 60.


 Hoping for something positive...but not sure if it will touch Apr in this year


----------



## r_zz

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hoping for something positive...but not sure if it will touch Apr in this year


Good news for all 60 points .. next or march they will start recving invitations.

I also thank to forum members who have guided me from 190 to submit EOI with 189 having 65 points.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Hello Guys,

Can someone please help me with the below query?

Below is the extract from ACS letter:-

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from ABC University completed
January 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing.

The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: X1
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/11 - 11/12 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: X2
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: X3
Employer: C
Country: INDIA

My experience with employer A (Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths) and my graduation (2008-2011) was running concurrently, but not sure how ACS has considered it ,and stated Jan 2011 as the skill requirement met date, which would give me 10 points ( if calculated from Jan 2011 till date )but as far as I know any employment completed with studies is not accepted as per Skill Assessment Guidelines for applicants.

As per my understanding ACS should have given Jan 2013 (2 yrs deduction after graduation) as skill requirement met date(Since i have major in computing), and I would have got 5 points instead of 10. 

I am confused as I am aware any misinformation in EOI would lead to rejection:-( 
I have mailed ACS yesterday, but did not receive any response.

Please suggest.


----------



## dreamsanj

hello good luck.

well they have deducted the first 3 yrs anyway. so use the one that you have got from ACS and file your Case. If ACS comes with reply then update the EOI. don't be too keen to loose 2 more years. ACS would have thought completely before giving out their decisions.


----------



## shabdullah

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone please help me with the below query?
> 
> Below is the extract from ACS letter:-
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from ABC University completed
> January 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
> computing.
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: X1
> Employer: A
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 11/12 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: X2
> Employer: B
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: X3
> Employer: C
> Country: INDIA
> 
> My experience with employer A (Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths) and my graduation (2008-2011) was running concurrently, but not sure how ACS has considered it ,and stated Jan 2011 as the skill requirement met date, which would give me 10 points ( if calculated from Jan 2011 till date )but as far as I know any employment completed with studies is not accepted as per Skill Assessment Guidelines for applicants.
> 
> As per my understanding ACS should have given Jan 2013 (2 yrs deduction after graduation) as skill requirement met date(Since i have major in computing), and I would have got 5 points instead of 10.
> 
> I am confused as I am aware any misinformation in EOI would lead to rejection:-(
> I have mailed ACS yesterday, but did not receive any response.
> 
> Please suggest.



Dear the requirement is a relevant Degree and 2 Years relevant Experience to meet the skill level AND experience doesn't have to be after the degree, it can be before or parallel to degree.

If you start the relevant experience after your degree, then your Skill Level Met Date would be 2 years after your graduation. 
But if you were doing relevant job in parallel to degree then your skill level met date would be degree completion date or 2 yrs completion date WHICHEVER COMES AFTER
i
n your case, your 2 yrs relevant exp completed in April/May 2010 but your degree was incomplete, therefore, your skill level met date is when your degree completed which is Jan 2011 as per your information.

In my opinion, if your first job was relevant, then ACS has done correct calculation. Refer to Example 2 on Page 5 of ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

And congratulations for additional 5 points that you weren't expecting


----------



## ravia

*waiting for invite ..sigh!*

EOI submitted *01-Nov-2015* with *60 points,* looks like might have to wait till 2017


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys, feb 3rd round results are out,

ICT BA:

2611 ICT Business and ​System Analysts 65 28 January 2016 4:10 PM

Occupation ceiling:

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536 1196

So left invitations: 340

Now panic


----------



## Hi105

Hello All,
My agent just informed me that I have got invitation for NSW for state nomination. They had filed independent category with 65 and state nomination with 70 points under same EOI.
I want to wait for 189 as there are chances that I would get invited in next round or two.
What will happen if I wait? Will the 189 be put under waiting mode unless I take the decision on 190?
Or it will have no effect on 189?


----------



## dheeraj81

Hi105 said:


> Hello All,
> My agent just informed me that I have got invitation for NSW for state nomination. They had filed independent category with 65 and state nomination with 70 points under same EOI.
> I want to wait for 189 as there are chances that I would get invited in next round or two.
> What will happen if I wait? Will the 189 be put under waiting mode unless I take the decision on 190?
> Or it will have no effect on 189?


Hi Hi105,

you will surely get an invitation on 17 Feb 2016 round, wait till then, your 190 invitation will be valid for 14 days.


----------



## Hi105

Sure Dheeraj,
I also want to do the same as suggested. One thing is that this won't have any effect on my 189 even if agent has filed both 189 and 190 under one EOI? Am I right?


----------



## wishmegoodluck

...


----------



## wishmegoodluck

shabdullah said:


> Dear the requirement is a relevant Degree and 2 Years relevant Experience to meet the skill level AND experience doesn't have to be after the degree, it can be before or parallel to degree.
> 
> If you start the relevant experience after your degree, then your Skill Level Met Date would be 2 years after your graduation.
> But if you were doing relevant job in parallel to degree then your skill level met date would be degree completion date or 2 yrs completion date WHICHEVER COMES AFTER
> i
> n your case, your 2 yrs relevant exp completed in April/May 2010 but your degree was incomplete, therefore, your skill level met date is when your degree completed which is Jan 2011 as per your information.
> 
> In my opinion, if your first job was relevant, then ACS has done correct calculation. Refer to Example 2 on Page 5 of ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> And congratulations for additional 5 points that you weren't expecting


Thanks a lot for clarifying but in the same document ( Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants ) on page 11 ...Under section "Please note" the 7th point states "Work experience carried out as part of a qualification is not assessed as suitable experience."......Hence I was confused..


----------



## dreamsanj

simpsonaj said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I have a query. I submitted my EOI last week with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. I ticked both 189 and 190 in the same EOI.
> 
> Today i received an invitation from NSW for 190. I understand that if i were to accept this, i would need to apply first for state nomination then if successful, do the visa application.
> 
> 1. does anyone know what the processing times are for NSW state nomination processing and subsequently the 190 visa application processing time?
> 
> 2. if i want to wait for the invitation round on the 17th Feb, woudl i need to first reject this invitation in order to receive the invitation for the 189 visa?
> 
> 3. would you recommend opening a new EOI for 189 and would it be possible to get the 189 invitation before rejecting the NSW state nomination?
> 
> Understand people probably want me to reject the NSW state nomination asap so that opens it up for others so i'm conscious of that too...
> 
> Thanks


Hi simpsonaj

Firstly congrats on the invite. you atleast give hope to those who are waiting for invite from NSW that they have not abandon BAs.

Well the processing timeline is around 1-2 months depending on case to case basis. some have got it within 4 days too. Do check in the NSW nomination thread.

As Dheeraj mentioned if you wait for 14 days for NSW to expire and you can proceed further. you would still get the invitation on 189. I have seen this happening in the past. you can choose to go the 189 way.


----------



## dheeraj81

Hi105 said:


> Sure Dheeraj,
> I also want to do the same as suggested. One thing is that this won't have any effect on my 189 even if agent has filed both 189 and 190 under one EOI? Am I right?


Hi Hi105, 

Your EOI will only freeze once your nomination is approved by NSW, currently you have only received the nomination and you have 14 days to apply for NSW.

so it will not have any effect on your 189.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

dreamsanj said:


> Guys, feb 3rd round results are out,
> 
> ICT BA:
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and ​System Analysts 65 28 January 2016 4:10 PM
> 
> Occupation ceiling:
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536 1196
> 
> So left invitations: 340
> 
> Now panic


Indeed Sanj. Its a creepy situation. Not sure if the 340 invitations left would go beyond April.
How many invites are issued in a month for BA/SA? Any idea?


----------



## mukeshsharma

Man these NSW guys are crazy , why they are taking , 75 pointers for BA category in state nomination ? looks like something is wrong with them , are they brunning parrell 189 category or whats ??




wishmegoodluck said:


> Indeed Sanj. Its a creepy situation. Not sure if the 340 invitations left would go beyond April.
> How many invites are issued in a month for BA/SA? Any idea?


----------



## simpsonaj

dreamsanj said:


> Hi simpsonaj
> 
> Firstly congrats on the invite. you atleast give hope to those who are waiting for invite from NSW that they have not abandon BAs.
> 
> Well the processing timeline is around 1-2 months depending on case to case basis. some have got it within 4 days too. Do check in the NSW nomination thread.
> 
> As Dheeraj mentioned if you wait for 14 days for NSW to expire and you can proceed further. you would still get the invitation on 189. I have seen this happening in the past. you can choose to go the 189 way.


Thank you for your reply Dreamsanj!

Just to clarify, does this mean that as both 189 and 190 are on the same EOI and this is just an invitation for apply for NSW nomination, i can still receive a 189 invitation on the 17th Feb on the same EOI?

OR

as there is an invitation to apply for NSW nomination on the same EOI, i would need to wait for this invitation to expire in 14 days before the EOI would be eligible for 189 invite?

If the latter is the case, i would rather open an new EOI for the 189 as i'd rather go down the independent route.

Many thanks
Alex


----------



## engineer20

simpsonaj said:


> Thank you for your reply Dreamsanj!
> 
> Just to clarify, does this mean that as both 189 and 190 are on the same EOI and this is just an invitation for apply for NSW nomination, i can still receive a 189 invitation on the 17th Feb on the same EOI?
> 
> OR
> 
> as there is an invitation to apply for NSW nomination on the same EOI, i would need to wait for this invitation to expire in 14 days before the EOI would be eligible for 189 invite?
> 
> If the latter is the case, i would rather open an new EOI for the 189 as i'd rather go down the independent route.
> 
> Many thanks
> Alex


you can still receive an invitation for visa 189 on the next round and after that your EOI will be locked. better wait for the next 189 invitation round but if you did not get the invitation, you can consider pursuing the nsw nomination.

but you have high points so i am sure you will be invited on the 17th.


----------



## simpsonaj

engineer20 said:


> you can still receive an invitation for visa 189 on the next round and after that your EOI will be locked. better wait for the next 189 invitation round but if you did not get the invitation, you can consider pursuing the nsw nomination.
> 
> but you have high points so i am sure you will be invited on the 17th.


Awesome thank you. I'll just wait for the 189 invite next week then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## shabdullah

wishmegoodluck said:


> Thanks a lot for clarifying but in the same document ( Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants ) on page 11 ...Under section "Please note" the 7th point states "Work experience carried out as part of a qualification is not assessed as suitable experience."......Hence I was confused..


there is a difference between 'work experience as part of qualification' and 'work experience taken parallel to degree but is not part of qualification'

'as part of a qualification' means the work that your degree awarding body necessitate as requirement of the program for example: mandatory internship.

But in your case, this job is not requirement of your degree and therefore is not part of it.

I wish you more luck down the road


----------



## wishmegoodluck

shabdullah said:


> there is a difference between 'work experience as part of qualification' and 'work experience taken parallel to degree but is not part of qualification'
> 
> 'as part of a qualification' means the work that your degree awarding body necessitate as requirement of the program for example: mandatory internship.
> 
> But in your case, this job is not requirement of your degree and therefore is not part of it.
> 
> I wish you more luck down the road


Thanks Shabdullah! Your reasoning is valid, since I received a response from ACS today, and they have validated the Skill Requirement Met Date is correct in the letter.

And Yes, Good Luck to you as well Dost!

__________________
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT BA - 261111 | ACS Result - 9/02/2016 | IELTS - 21/11/2015 | EOI DOE - (very soon) Points: 65 |


----------



## r_zz

Guys i have a question,

In my EOI, i have only declared the work experience which is recognized by ACS, that mean i excluded details of first two year and only mentioned experience 

"The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"

after December 2009.


I hope this is right approach ?


----------



## r_zz

r_zz said:


> Guys i have a question,
> 
> In my EOI, i have only declared the work experience which is recognized by ACS, that mean i excluded details of first two year and only mentioned experience
> 
> "The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"
> 
> after December 2009.
> 
> 
> I hope this is right approach ?


by above situation my work experience bracket of 5-8 years not changing neither points are affecting.


----------



## vikaschandra

r_zz said:


> Guys i have a question,
> 
> In my EOI, i have only declared the work experience which is recognized by ACS, that mean i excluded details of first two year and only mentioned experience
> 
> "The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"
> 
> after December 2009.
> 
> 
> I hope this is right approach ?


If it says After Dec 2009 you should mark starting Jan 2010 as relevant to nominated occupation code.


----------



## r_zz

vikaschandra said:


> If it says After Dec 2009 you should mark starting Jan 2010 as relevant to nominated occupation code.


Ok i got your point , but i did it from DEC 2009 and have not mentioned not relevant experience in EOI. 

Will this create any problem ?

as time bracket is same.


----------



## r_zz

Vikas,

I got your point, i just rechecked my EOI, you are right i have counted my experience from 01 Jan 2010, now my question is that i have not shown non relative experience in my EOI , that mean i have not inserted my two year experience in my employment section as it was not recognized by ACS due to their standards. 

What do you suggest, should i revise and insert that 2 year and resubmit EOI or i can declare that later after invitation while filling out history forms.


----------



## dreamsanj

R_zz

dont have to create one more file.

Just modify the same with following.

If you have experience before 2009DEC mention them also as per ACS documents. in the drop down to select the relevant or not relevant, choose not relevant. 

I have 2 companies changes. I have marked 7 years in the work experience stage with 2 yrs first company. Not Relevant. 1.5 year current company, Not relevant and 3.5 years current company Relevant. I have spent 5 years in same organisation. I have split all that in relevant and not relevant. I hope you understand.


----------



## r_zz

dreamsanj said:


> R_zz
> 
> dont have to create one more file.
> 
> Just modify the same with following.
> 
> If you have experience before 2009DEC mention them also as per ACS documents. in the drop down to select the relevant or not relevant, choose not relevant.
> 
> I have 2 companies changes. I have marked 7 years in the work experience stage with 2 yrs first company. Not Relevant. 1.5 year current company, Not relevant and 3.5 years current company Relevant. I have spent 5 years in same organisation. I have split all that in relevant and not relevant. I hope you understand.



updated EOI, there was no change of points, simply updated employment history and it didnt change any thing, just added information.

Thanks for information guys.


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> R_zz
> 
> dont have to create one more file.
> 
> Just modify the same with following.
> 
> If you have experience before 2009DEC mention them also as per ACS documents. in the drop down to select the relevant or not relevant, choose not relevant.
> 
> I have 2 companies changes. I have marked 7 years in the work experience stage with 2 yrs first company. Not Relevant. 1.5 year current company, Not relevant and 3.5 years current company Relevant. I have spent 5 years in same organisation. I have split all that in relevant and not relevant. I hope you understand.


r_zz as mentioned by dreamsanj tou need to mention the years that were marked as non relevant as per ACS. Follow the steps dreamsanj has put in this post.


----------



## r_zz

vikaschandra said:


> r_zz as mentioned by dreamsanj tou need to mention the years that were marked as non relevant as per ACS. Follow the steps dreamsanj has put in this post.



Thanks buddy.

Already updated.. moreover the correspondence says a beautiful line 

""If you update details on your EOI that alters your points score, your ranking will automatically be updated by SkillSelect."""""

my update did not change the point scoring , just updated information, that mean my ranking is not affected at all


----------



## a2avin

Hello All,

I am submitting EOI with 189 & 190
In a question: Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
How would this impact my application?


----------



## r_zz

a2avin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am submitting EOI with 189 & 190
> In a question: Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> How would this impact my application?


I am not sure but the positive answer will surely increase your chances for selection as sometime districts raise their human resource requirement to capital and if all immigrant will be settled in capital will not actually be beneficial for state. 

So as far as i understand under 190 you wont be able to change state, and if there will be condition that might be present under invitation. But still you will be able to move within state. Senior Member might can answer your query on more realistic ground if they have any more knowledge regarding this clause.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

r_zz said:


> Vikas, I got your point, i just rechecked my EOI, you are right i have counted my experience from 01 Jan 2010, now my question is that i have not shown non relative experience in my EOI , that mean i have not inserted my two year experience in my employment section as it was not recognized by ACS due to their standards. What do you suggest, should i revise and insert that 2 year and resubmit EOI or i can declare that later after invitation while filling out history forms.


Its not really required. My agent didnt go more than 5 years back actually...


----------



## C M ASIM

a2avin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am submitting EOI with 189 & 190
> In a question: Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> How would this impact my application?


Hi. Can you please PM your contact email. I need to discuss something important. Thanks.


----------



## shabdullah

three days to go for the next round :clock:


----------



## vish1985

shabdullah said:


> three days to go for the next round :clock:


today i was calculating , may be 9 more rounds till this year 340 invites, so hardly 37 or 38 invites per round?

How they usually filter System Analyst & Business Analyst- Same queue or have different queue?


----------



## shabdullah

Anand! in the last round on 3rd Feb, 125 EOIs were invited under 2611. So, its not remaining quota divided by remaining rounds, its arbitrary and up to DIBP to decide how many they want to invite ina round but need to finish the quota by June.

and System and Business Analyst are in the same queue


----------



## vish1985

OMG, so projected intake may result BA ceiling in two rounds


----------



## andreyx108b

Vyshak Anand said:


> today i was calculating , may be 9 more rounds till this year 340 invites, so hardly 37 or 38 invites per round? How they usually filter System Analyst & Business Analyst- Same queue or have different queue?


Same queue. 

I would guess yes, backlog my start piling up soon...


----------



## louisk21

Hi everyone,

I am in the same pool with 60 pointer, please go to the link below and fill up your detail, then we can keep track with immi system. The info on this website reflects 70% correct about current process.

myimmitracker dot com


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List ....

1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
7	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
8	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
9	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
17	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
22	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
24	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
25	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
27	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
28	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
29	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
30	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
31	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
32	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
35	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
36	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
37	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
38	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
46	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
48	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
49	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
50	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
53	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
54	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
55	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
56	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
58	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## dreamsanj

hi 
is there an email id where we can reach dibp team


----------



## C M ASIM

*Job Duties*



Vyshak Anand said:


> today i was calculating , may be 9 more rounds till this year 340 invites, so hardly 37 or 38 invites per round?
> 
> How they usually filter System Analyst & Business Analyst- Same queue or have different queue?


Hi. Can anyone please PM the job duties of the ICT Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111 by someone who has a successful outcome from ACS recently. Thanks a lot.


----------



## vikaschandra

Wish the 340 remaining seats clear this list. I know it is like a day dream but would that not be amazing if it happened. Like a Miracle

I would really be happy if I could see Dheeraj, dreamsanj, Viv, shanners, mansi, AggressiveOZ get invites (being optimist covering everyone till the end)

Best wishes to everyone for the upcoming round. 




dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List ....
> 
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
> 7	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 8	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 9	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 46	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 49	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 50	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 53	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 54	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 58	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## vikaschandra

C M ASIM said:


> Hi. Can anyone please PM the job duties of the ICT Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111 by someone who has a successful outcome from ACS recently. Thanks a lot.


Asim check your message inbox


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Wish the 340 remaining seats clear this list. I know it is like a day dream but would that not be amazing if it happened. Like a Miracle
> 
> I would really be happy if I could see Dheeraj, dreamsanj, Viv, shanners, mansi, AggressiveOZ get invites (being optimist covering everyone till the end)
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for the upcoming round.



Thanks Vikas, for your kind words.

i also wish the same , .. .. Lets see how next round turns out...


----------



## simpsonaj

Countdown to the next invitation round! :fingerscrossed:  

Countdown Timer - Countdown to Feb 17, 2016 12:01 AM in Sydney, New South Wales

Best of luck everyone. I am hoping for you 60 pointers!!


----------



## andreyx108b

simpsonaj said:


> Countdown to the next invitation round! :fingerscrossed:  Countdown Timer - Countdown to Feb 17, 2016 12:01 AM in Sydney, New South Wales Best of luck everyone. I am hoping for you 60 pointers!!


Very nice)))


----------



## vikaschandra

*CV format to be Uploaded during Visa Lodge*

Hello Everyone someone had shared the CV format with me earlier which can be used during visa lodge. for your reference. Please check the link below.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7xp0-iCMKGnSzQyTlFPRjJELVU/edit?pref=2&pli=1

Hope this helps.

Source: Australian Visa Assistance and Immigration Advice - National Visas


----------



## manc0108

vikaschandra said:


> Wish the 340 remaining seats clear this list. I know it is like a day dream but would that not be amazing if it happened. Like a Miracle
> 
> I would really be happy if I could see Dheeraj, dreamsanj, Viv, shanners, mansi, AggressiveOZ get invites (being optimist covering everyone till the end)
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for the upcoming round.


Thank you Vikas for wishes. Keeping our fingers crossed. Hoping for luck this time.


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy

Hi Friends,

We(Me & My husband) have updated our EOI with 65 points on 3rd Feb 2016. Hoping to receive invitation this round(17 Feb). It has been long wait(Submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2015), & finally I see some light on our path.

Praying God every minute to finish our waiting. 

Swathy


----------



## mansikhanna83

Swathy Mounaswamy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We(Me & My husband) have updated our EOI with 65 points on 3rd Feb 2016. Hoping to receive invitation this round(17 Feb). It has been long wait(Submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2015), & finally I see some light on our path.
> 
> Praying God every minute to finish our waiting.
> 
> Swathy


Goood to hear that Swathy...How have you managed to get 5 extra points


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy

Updated EOI with 65 points on 3Feb2016.
18	Swathy	65	3-Feb-16 ICT	SA 261112	



dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List ....
> 
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261111
> 7	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 8	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 9	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 11	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 12	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 13	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 17	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	Swathy	65	3-Feb-16 ICT	SA 261112
> 19	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 21	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 22	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 23	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 24	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 25	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 27	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 28	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 35	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 36	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 37	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 38	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 46	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 49	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 50	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 53	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 54	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 58	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## manmuru

Hi Swathy Mounaswamy,

Yes... it has been a long wait for you both. Considering the invitation trends, mostly you will get the invite in the next round on 17th Feb.. or latest by the first round in March. best of luck..!! Start preparing for the visa documents... 



Swathy Mounaswamy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We(Me & My husband) have updated our EOI with 65 points on 3rd Feb 2016. Hoping to receive invitation this round(17 Feb). It has been long wait(Submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2015), & finally I see some light on our path.
> 
> Praying God every minute to finish our waiting.
> 
> Swathy


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy

Hi Mansi,

My Husband submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2015(Age-30, Masters Degree in BIS-15, Australian study-5, 3Years relevant Aus Experience-10(ACS +ve assessment)).

I took IELTS-First attempt 9th Jan 2016, Got results(R-7, L-7, W-6.5, S-6.5) & submitted CDR with Engineers Australia-Fast Track. Got +ve Assessment as Electronics Engineer on 3rd Feb 2015 morning.

Updated EOI with my points (Partner points - 5) to reach 65 as on 3rd Feb 2016. 

I thought to appear PTE to get 7 in each band to apply under Electronics engineer category if Feb Invitation rounds are not favorable for 65 pointers(ICT BA & SA).

Whole process was so stressful. But thank God, Current trend looks promising for us. 

How s your EOI going Mansi....

Swathy


mansikhanna83 said:


> Goood to hear that Swathy...How have you managed to get 5 extra points


----------



## mansikhanna83

Swathy Mounaswamy said:


> Hi Mansi,
> 
> My Husband submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2015(Age-30, Masters Degree in BIS-15, Australian study-5, 3Years relevant Aus Experience-10(ACS +ve assessment)).
> 
> I took IELTS-First attempt 9th Jan 2016, Got results(R-7, L-7, W-6.5, S-6.5) & submitted CDR with Engineers Australia-Fast Track. Got +ve Assessment as Electronics Engineer on 3rd Feb 2015 morning.
> 
> Updated EOI with my points (Partner points - 5) to reach 65 as on 3rd Feb 2016.
> 
> I thought to appear PTE to get 7 in each band to apply under Electronics engineer category if Feb Invitation rounds are not favorable for 65 pointers(ICT BA & SA).
> 
> Whole process was so stressful. But thank God, Current trend looks promising for us.
> 
> How s your EOI going Mansi....
> 
> Swathy


 Thanks for the update Swathy, I submitted my EOI on 27th Apr with 60 points. Waiting for the invite since then


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy

Thanks Manmuru. We both have completed our Australian police check, Indian Police check & Medical tests(Got +ve results). Waiting for the very moment to receive invitation 




manmuru said:


> Hi Swathy Mounaswamy,
> 
> Yes... it has been a long wait for you both. Considering the invitation trends, mostly you will get the invite in the next round on 17th Feb.. or latest by the first round in March. best of luck..!! Start preparing for the visa documents...


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy

I have experienced same level of frustration 60 pointers undergo with this occupation category  You can wait to see how 17Feb/March first round goes and try options to boost up your points ..... 



mansikhanna83 said:


> Thanks for the update Swathy, I submitted my EOI on 27th Apr with 60 points. Waiting for the invite since then


----------



## evangelist

Swathy Mounaswamy said:


> Thanks Manmuru. We both have completed our Australian police check, Indian Police check & Medical tests(Got +ve results). Waiting for the very moment to receive invitation


Most people do the police checks and medicals after receiving invitation, as the IED is decided by these dates at the time of visa grant. (1 year from each of these dates, earliest of the dates)


----------



## manmuru

that is great! all the best! 



Swathy Mounaswamy said:


> Thanks Manmuru. We both have completed our Australian police check, Indian Police check & Medical tests(Got +ve results). Waiting for the very moment to receive invitation


----------



## shabdullah

24 hours to go


----------



## jegan007

*Suggestion*

Hi Guyz,

Today i got the fourth PTE attempt result and scored Band 7. But though i already submitted EOI on 28-SEP-15 for System Analyst with 60 points. Having no hope of getting invite in near future . However i am going to get married in the month of april. Can anyone advice what is the english requirement to claim spouse points? And how long does it take to get invite for 65 point if i update my EOI in the month of april?. :juggle:


----------



## manmuru

Hi jegan007,

For partner skill points, English is one of the criteria, it is not the only criterion. please find below the extract from DIBP website

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English - band 6 or 50 in PTE-A
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) 



jegan007 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Today i got the fourth PTE attempt result and scored Band 7. But though i already submitted EOI on 28-SEP-15 for System Analyst with 60 points. Having no hope of getting invite in near future . However i am going to get married in the month of april. Can anyone advice what is the english requirement to claim spouse points? And how long does it take to get invite for 65 point if i update my EOI in the month of april?. :juggle:


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Hello Guys,

Can someone kindly assist me with the below queries while filing EOI?

For Education Section,

1) If we are not sure about the exact start and end date of the course(only month is known), which date has to be selected?(As the EOI needs dd/mm/yy) If we select the first business day of that month, would it suffice?

2) Do we also need to enter Secondary and Higher Secondary Details?

For Employment,

3) My skill requirement met date says skilled employment after Jan 2011, and one of my employment duration is from April 2008 to July 2011.
Do I select the option, this employment is close to nominated occupation, or select the start duration from Feb 2011 while providing details in the form for this particular employment duration?


Please suggest.


----------



## usmansshaikh

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone kindly assist me with the below queries while filing EOI?
> 
> For Education Section,
> 
> 1) If we are not sure about the exact start and end date of the course(only month is known), which date has to be selected?(As the EOI needs dd/mm/yy) If we select the first business day of that month, would it suffice?
> 
> 2) Do we also need to enter Secondary and Higher Secondary Details?
> 
> For Employment,
> 
> 3) My skill requirement met date says skilled employment after Jan 2011, and one of my employment duration is from April 2008 to July 2011.
> Do I select the option, this employment is close to nominated occupation, or select the start duration from Feb 2011 while providing details in the form for this particular employment duration?
> 
> 
> Please suggest.



1) I entered months (start date of month and end date of month where applicable
2) Yes both are required.
3) I had a similar situation, i broke the employment into 2 and marked the one after skill requirement met date(feb 2011 in your case) as relevant in my eoi.


----------



## C M ASIM

vikaschandra said:


> Asim check your message inbox


Thanks a lot Vikas.

Cheers)


----------



## vikaschandra

*Best Wishes for the Invitation Round*

Hello all best wishes to everyone approximately 8 hours and the Invites will start going out. hope to hear from most of you as "I received my ITA"


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List.....

Best of luck...

1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT 
5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111
7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111
8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
12	kashif_ptcl	65	12-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
13	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT 
14	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT 
15	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT 
16	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT 
17	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
18	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
19	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
20	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
21	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
22	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
23	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
24	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
25	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
26	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
27	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
28	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
29	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
30	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
31	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
32	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
33	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
34	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
36	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
37	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
40	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
48	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
49	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
51	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
52	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
57	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
59	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
60	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


Round - 3-Feb-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	28-Jan-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	8-Feb-15


----------



## wishmegoodluck

usmansshaikh said:


> 1) I entered months (start date of month and end date of month where applicable
> 2) Yes both are required.
> 3) I had a similar situation, i broke the employment into 2 and marked the one after skill requirement met date(feb 2011 in your case) as relevant in my eoi.


Thanks once again!


----------



## wishmegoodluck

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List.....
> 
> Best of luck...
> 
> 1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16 ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111
> 7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16 ICT	SA	261111
> 8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 12	kashif_ptcl	65	12-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 13	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 ICT
> 14	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 ICT
> 15	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 ICT
> 16	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 ICT
> 17	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 20	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 21	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 22	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 23	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 24	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 25	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 26	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 27	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 28	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 30	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 31	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 34	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 37	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 40	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 48	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 51	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 52	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 57	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 59	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 60	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 
> 
> Round - 3-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	28-Jan-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	8-Feb-15


Hello Dheeraj,

Can you please add me as well in the list?
wishmegoodluck	65	16-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111

Thanks!


----------



## dreamsanj

Hear we go again..


1	simpsonaj	75	5-Feb-16	ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT 
5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
12	kashif_ptcl	65	12-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
13	Wishmegodluck	65	16-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
14	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	ICT 
15	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	ICT 
16	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	ICT 
17	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	ICT 
18	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	ICT 
20	777k	60	15-Mar-15	ICT	SA	261112
21	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	ICT 
22	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
23	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA	
24	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT 
25	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
26	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT 
27	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
28	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
29	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT 
30	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT 
31	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
32	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
33	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
34	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT 
35	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
36	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
38	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
39	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
40	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
41	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
43	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
45	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
46	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
47	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
48	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT 
49	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
50	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
51	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
52	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
53	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
54	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
55	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
56	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
57	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
58	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
59	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
60	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
61	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
62	A2avin	60	12-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111


good luck to all the 65 pointers. you should be seeing invite today evening. Glimmer of hope for 60's 

In between that. I wrote a fitting reply to Y-axis for giving false information on the emails. Please pass this news to your friends and save them from Y-axis wrong information.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

dreamsanj said:


> Hear we go again..
> 
> 
> 1	simpsonaj	75	5-Feb-16	ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 12	kashif_ptcl	65	12-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 13	Wishmegodluck	65	16-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 14	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	ICT
> 15	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	ICT
> 16	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	ICT
> 17	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	ICT
> 18	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 19	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	ICT
> 20	777k	60	15-Mar-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	ICT
> 22	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 23	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA
> 24	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT
> 25	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT
> 26	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT
> 27	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 28	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 29	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT
> 30	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT
> 31	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 32	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 33	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 34	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT
> 35	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 36	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 38	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 39	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 40	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 41	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 42	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 43	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 45	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 47	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 48	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT
> 49	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 50	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 52	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 53	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 54	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 55	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 56	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 57	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 58	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 59	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 60	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT
> 61	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 62	A2avin	60	12-Feb-16	ICT BA	261111
> 
> 
> good luck to all the 65 pointers. you should be seeing invite today evening. Glimmer of hope for 60's
> 
> In between that. I wrote a fitting reply to Y-axis for giving false information on the emails. Please pass this news to your friends and save them from Y-axis wrong information.


Thanks dreamsanj!

And, Good you know that you thrashed those phoney Y-axis so called agents...huh...


----------



## vikaschandra

*Best Wishes*

Best wishes to all the ICT BA's and SA's waiting for the Invite today. Guys with 60 Points hope and pray that most of the invites come to the people on this forum be it (64 Invites or 128 Invites)


----------



## mukeshsharma

VIC SS Guys .got an state invite from Victoria for ICT BA Today Mong . I have worked in Victoria for a year. My score is 55 + 5 . IELTS Proficient . This is very surprizing as i heard most of reject stories all over from victoria. i lodged application on 27/11 / 2015.


----------



## a2avin

Congrats Mukesh, hope to hear positively from NSW or 189 today.. hope most of the folks get invites today..


----------



## vikaschandra

So far 8th feb person reported receiving invite Vyshak Anand


----------



## vish1985

Yes i received the invitation under 189, now but waiting for email confirmation which will take some time.


----------



## dreamsanj

congrats anand. change the signature


----------



## shabdullah

I also see "Apply Visa" in my skill select account, so looks like that I have been picked up but email is in the queue


----------



## dreamsanj

congrats shadulla


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys Check and confirm

1	simpsonaj	75	5-Feb-16	ICT	
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	
5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	ICT	BA	26111


----------



## dreamsanj

Confirmed till r_zz He has got invite.. 9th Feb application. I hope even the last 65 got in


----------



## pangasa.s

dreamsanj said:


> Guys Check and confirm
> 
> 1	simpsonaj	75	5-Feb-16	ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	ICT	BA	26111



Hey, I might not be able to confirm today, I have dropped a mail to my agent but i doubt they would check it today.


----------



## dreamsanj

pangasa..

you are in boss. if r_zz got it. you must have got it. 

just wondering if any 60 pointers got the invite. Now that would really surprise us all.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

60 pointers anyoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???


----------



## r_zz

dreamsanj said:


> pangasa..
> 
> you are in boss. if r_zz got it. you must have got it.
> 
> just wondering if any 60 pointers got the invite. Now that would really surprise us all.


Email also received: :boxing::boxing::boxing: .............


----------



## pangasa.s

dreamsanj said:


> pangasa..
> 
> you are in boss. if r_zz got it. you must have got it.
> 
> just wondering if any 60 pointers got the invite. Now that would really surprise us all.


   Thanks... But unless i hear from my agent I will remain anxious 

Yup, I hope 60 pointers also get the invite this time.


----------



## shabdullah

Confirmed!!! I got the email as well... updated my signature... I think and wish all 60 bros will also get


----------



## 3CIPCA

simpsonaj said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I have a query. I submitted my EOI last week with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. I ticked both 189 and 190 in the same EOI.
> 
> Today i received an invitation from NSW for 190. I understand that if i were to accept this, i would need to apply first for state nomination then if successful, do the visa application.
> 
> 1. does anyone know what the processing times are for NSW state nomination processing and subsequently the 190 visa application processing time?
> 
> 2. if i want to wait for the invitation round on the 17th Feb, woudl i need to first reject this invitation in order to receive the invitation for the 189 visa?
> 
> 3. would you recommend opening a new EOI for 189 and would it be possible to get the 189 invitation before rejecting the NSW state nomination?
> 
> Understand people probably want me to reject the NSW state nomination asap so that opens it up for others so i'm conscious of that too...
> 
> Thanks



Hi simpsonaj,

With 75 points you are definitely expected to receive invite on 17th Feb on 189. Hence wait for the turn. You can ignore NSW state nomination at the moment. Your EOI is still valid to receive invitation for 189 if you have not accepted NSW state nomination.

Hope this helps.


----------



## manmuru

Hi All,

I just received the email from skillselect..  got the invitation.. 
Thank you all for the support and guidance! 

Regards,
manmuru


----------



## Tatsie1379

Guys, I got an invite.

189
60 pts 
Eoi 20 Feb 2015


----------



## tikki2282

Congrats 60 pointers


----------



## dheeraj81

Tatsie1379 said:


> Guys, I got an invite.
> 
> 189
> 60 pts
> Eoi 20 Feb 2015


So some good news for 60 Pointers.....


*1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT 
2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT 
5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
12	kashif_ptcl	65	12-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
wishmegoodluck 65	16-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
13	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT 
14	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT 
15	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT 
16	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT *
17	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
18	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
19	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
20	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
21	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
22	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
23	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
24	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
25	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
26	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
27	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
28	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
29	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
30	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
31	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
32	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
33	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
34	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
36	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
37	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
40	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
48	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
49	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
51	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
52	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
57	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
59	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
60	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## dreamsanj

tastie.. your message is so tasty.. bringing back all the hope.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys, please remove your 190 applications for which ever state you have applied.


----------



## tikki2282

Any other 60 pointers who got the invite?


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Hello Guys,

I would like to confirm that I have received the invitation to apply today, I submitted my EOI today morning around 8 IST, and received the invite around 6:50 PM (Nope, I am not joking)..

Thanks so much everyone for all your help ....You guys rock...and I pray that others receive the ITA soon...
__________________
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT BA - 261111 (65 Points)
21/11/2015 - IELTS
09/02/2016 - ACS +ve 
16/02/2016 - EOI submitted 189 
16/02/2016 - Invite Received


----------



## dreamsanj

congrats wishmegoodluck.

hoping seemaR got her invite


----------



## wishmegoodluck

dreamsanj said:


> congrats wishmegoodluck.
> 
> hoping seemaR got her invite


Thanks dreamsanj!


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> So some good news for 60 Pointers.....
> 
> 
> *1	simpsonaj 75	5-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 9	Vyshak Anand	65	8-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 10	shabdullah	65	8-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 11	r_zz	65	9-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 12	kashif_ptcl	65	12-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> wishmegoodluck 65	16-Feb-16	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 13	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT
> 14	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT
> 15	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT
> 16	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	17-Feb-16	ICT *
> 17	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 19	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 20	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 21	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 22	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 23	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 24	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 25	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 26	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 27	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 28	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 29	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 30	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 31	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 33	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 34	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 37	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 38	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 39	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 40	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 48	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 51	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 52	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 54	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 55	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 57	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 59	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 60	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


This is fantastic....looks like the entire Feb backlog has been cleared 2015 and 2016 .... Some hope for 60 pointers now....


----------



## mansikhanna83

Tatsie1379 said:


> Guys, I got an invite.
> 
> 189
> 60 pts
> Eoi 20 Feb 2015


Congratulations Testie....you bring a big hope for other 60 pointers


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Mansikhanna83.

well lets just hope most of the 60 pointers till june get the invite in the 1st rounds of march..


----------



## vish1985

i got email confirmation also


----------



## SeemaR

Hello ,

Congrats to those who got an invite.

I can only confirm with my agent tomorrow and update you all.

Meanwhile , those 60 pointers who got the invite , are they ICT System Analysts or ICT Business Analysts ? Please can any of you confirm ? Maybe tatsie ?

Also a note to the Admin , please correct my proffesion to ICT Business Analyst - 261111.

Thanks
SR


----------



## mdpm20

mansikhanna83 said:


> Congratulations Testie....you bring a big hope for other 60 pointers


Wow its been a long wait!!! And I am even worried before that it would take my ita 3 months to receive. God is really good  congratulations to you my fellow kababayan I hope more 60 pointers will get an invite this time


----------



## vish1985

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Congrats to those who got an invite.
> 
> I can only confirm with my agent tomorrow and update you all.
> 
> Meanwhile , those 60 pointers who got the invite , are they ICT System Analysts or ICT Business Analysts ? Please can any of you confirm ? Maybe tatsie ?
> 
> Also a note to the Admin , please correct my proffesion to ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> Thanks
> SR


You wont get email


----------



## vikaschandra

Finally the cutoff came down to 60 points happy for the 60 pointers. Just pray for one more thing that only 64 invites were issued in this round that ways the hopes will alive for the guys who are still in the queue. 

Congratulations to everyone who received their invitation to apply.


----------



## Rupali M

Hello,

I see many ppl received invite.
Congratulations to all.
Can anyone please update if some one has got invite for 190 with 60+5 pts for NSW?

THanks


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Mansikhanna83.
> 
> well lets just hope most of the 60 pointers till june get the invite in the 1st rounds of march..



Dreamsanj why dont you give PTE another try and try to secure additional 10 points? Would be pleased to see you get invite. Give it a shot


----------



## a2avin

Congrats all.
A QQ. for those who have applied for VIC nomination.
There is a question : Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? 
Do we need to fill in the actual work experience or ACS apporved one?


----------



## BornToWin

Yes please I am also anxious to hear if anyone has received SS from NSW with 55 points. EOI submitted on 10th July 2015 with 55 points!


----------



## manmuru

It is your actual work experience... i have already responded to this question in Vic SS thread.. all the best!



a2avin said:


> Congrats all.
> A QQ. for those who have applied for VIC nomination.
> There is a question : Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation?
> Do we need to fill in the actual work experience or ACS apporved one?


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated .....

Please confirm if anyone the list has been invited,,,

1	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
2	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT 
3	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
4	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT 
5	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
6	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
7	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
8	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
9	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
10	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
11	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
12	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
13	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
14	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
15	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
16	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
17	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
18	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
19	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
20	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
21	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
30	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
32	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
35	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
39	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
40	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
42	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
44	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111

Round	17-Feb-16 
As per Group Member confimation 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Feb-15 

Round - 3-Feb-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	28-Jan-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	8-Feb-15


----------



## rahul1987

Tatsie1379 said:


> Guys, I got an invite.
> 
> 189
> 60 pts
> Eoi 20 Feb 2015


Tatsie1379... I am super excited about the anonnouncement that you have made for 60 pointers but I need to wait till tomorrow morining to check with my agent. Can you double confirm your EOI details so that I can be passive happy till I hear from my agent. 


189 (ICT Business & System analysts)
60 pts 
Eoi 12 Feb 2015


----------



## dreamsanj

vikaschandra said:


> Dreamsanj why dont you give PTE another try and try to secure additional 10 points? Would be pleased to see you get invite. Give it a shot


Hi Vikas.

Well what to say.. I have tried Pte 2times after securing 10 pts.. I am not able to crack the barrier in speaking. Feb 13 gave my test.. Results were R76.L 80 S73 W80.. 

I have been training few on Pte for strategy sessions but I don't think I am that good to secure band 8. Even those who got trained from achieved band 7.. But no one has touched 8.. Something is amiss.


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Vikas.
> 
> Well what to say.. I have tried Pte 2times after securing 10 pts.. I am not able to crack the barrier in speaking. Feb 13 gave my test.. Results were R76.L 80 S73 W80..
> 
> I have been training few on Pte for strategy sessions but I don't think I am that good to secure band 8. Even those who got trained from achieved band 7.. But no one has touched 8.. Something is amiss.


I can imagine what it must be like when you are desperate to achieve something and are unable to do so missing it by a whisker. 

My personal opinion give one more try I believe you can crack it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congratulations for all the invited guys! 

Good luck to 60 pointers from now on


----------



## mukeshsharma

Bro , Are you sure on this point ? I got nomination from Vic and i think it is approved one from ACS. Please check again from your sources. 

Thanks 



manmuru said:


> It is your actual work experience... i have already responded to this question in Vic SS thread.. all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Vikas.
> 
> Well what to say.. I have tried Pte 2times after securing 10 pts.. I am not able to crack the barrier in speaking. Feb 13 gave my test.. Results were R76.L 80 S73 W80..
> 
> I have been training few on Pte for strategy sessions but I don't think I am that good to secure band 8. Even those who got trained from achieved band 7.. But no one has touched 8.. Something is amiss.



Mate, you are so close - i had many attempts... and cracked it, try not to loose hope and be persistent.


----------



## Tatsie1379

rahul1987 said:


> Tatsie1379... I am super excited about the anonnouncement that you have made for 60 pointers but I need to wait till tomorrow morining to check with my agent. Can you double confirm your EOI details so that I can be passive happy till I hear from my agent.
> 
> 
> 189 (ICT Business & System analysts)
> 60 pts
> Eoi 12 Feb 2015


 Yup I have double confirmed.

189 (ICT BA)
DOE 20 Feb 2015
60 points


----------



## Tatsie1379

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Congrats to those who got an invite.
> 
> I can only confirm with my agent tomorrow and update you all.
> 
> Meanwhile , those 60 pointers who got the invite , are they ICT System Analysts or ICT Business Analysts ? Please can any of you confirm ? Maybe tatsie ?
> 
> Also a note to the Admin , please correct my proffesion to ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> Thanks
> SR



SR, mine is ICT BA


----------



## Tatsie1379

mdpm20 said:


> Wow its been a long wait!!! And I am even worried before that it would take my ita 3 months to receive. God is really good  congratulations to you my fellow kababayan I hope more 60 pointers will get an invite this time



Thank you Kabayan.


----------



## rc4aus

Cleared PTE A. Perfect 90.
Will be applying for skills assessment for systems analyst by weekend. Any SAP functional consultants in this group who have applied for system or Business analyst?
TIA


----------



## Madhan_M

Hi,
I am new to this forum and planning to submit EOI this week (Applying for ICT System Analyst).Presently for Subclass 189 - I have 60 points and Subclass 190 - I have 65 points.

Based on the past data can you please suggest when I will get my approval (May be June) ? Please suggest. I need to get approval before August 2016 (Due to age category change).
Based on the forums suggestion I can re-apply IELTS and try to get the 10 points.

Please advise.


----------



## dreamsanj

Madhan.. 

Not sure if you can see Invite before August with 60 points. 

Check if your Ielts points change and if you land any higher than 60( 65 , 70) then you will surely get the invite in march..


----------



## stas007

dreamsanj said:


> Guys Check and confirm
> 
> 1	simpsonaj	75	5-Feb-16	ICT
> 2	pangasa.s	70	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	1moreEECandidate	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 7	Swathy Mounaswamy	65	3-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261111
> 8	stas007	65	7-Feb-16	ICT	BA	26111


Yes, got the invite today for 189 / 65 points. 

Good luck mates!


----------



## vikaschandra

So far since Seema has not confirmed receiving the invite we can assume that the cutoff is 60 points with DOE somewere between 15th Feb-25th Feb 2015


----------



## Lakhy113

What you think guys may2015 60 pointers will get any luck in coming round, cz i have only two rounds left afterwards my assessment will expire


----------



## simpsonaj

I got my invite today too! Thanks people for your help with my questions!


----------



## meet2ami

Received rejection letter from VIC SS 
No such special reasons mentioned...only generic ones!


----------



## simpsonaj

meet2ami said:


> Received rejection letter from VIC SS
> No such special reasons mentioned...only generic ones!


That's a shame, sorry to hear that. Are you willing to live in NSW? They seem to be handing out invitations at the moment.


----------



## Morning_Star

*hope for best*



meet2ami said:


> Received rejection letter from VIC SS
> No such special reasons mentioned...only generic ones!


Hi , It's a sad news but hope for the best. Try to increase your points in which ever way it's possible.

By the way what was the skill you opted ( BA or S/w engineer?)


----------



## Morning_Star

*SAP Functional*



rc4aus said:


> Cleared PTE A. Perfect 90.
> Will be applying for skills assessment for systems analyst by weekend. Any SAP functional consultants in this group who have applied for system or Business analyst?
> TIA


Hi Buddy,

I am a SAP certified functional Consultant who later moved into Delivery Management and Advisory Services.

DOE - 02-02-2016
Points 60 (189) , Points 65 ( 190 ) - NSW
Applied skill - BA 261111

May be increasing my points by 5/10 will make it though.


----------



## dreamsanj

Lakhy113 said:


> What you think guys may2015 60 pointers will get any luck in coming round, cz i have only two rounds left afterwards my assessment will expire


Well you better apply for reassement. 
Lets pray that you get invite in next round itself but still be safe by applying for reassement. My friend has got invite and his acs has expired a day before.. Now he had to file one more acs and eoi


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Friends,

I am looking to file a new ACS Assessment for the ANZSCO Code 261112 (System Analyst) but worried about the roles and responsibilities to mention. 

I am looking for some help from people who already have successfully got their skills accessed from ACS. If you can provide me the draft of the letter it will be a great help.

I cant mention my email here so please PM me. I will really appreciate it.


----------



## manmuru

Hi, please read the post from sanchit749 in the following thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-484.html



mukeshsharma said:


> Bro , Are you sure on this point ? I got nomination from Vic and i think it is approved one from ACS. Please check again from your sources.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## meet2ami

simpsonaj said:


> That's a shame, sorry to hear that. Are you willing to live in NSW? They seem to be handing out invitations at the moment.


Yes Simpsonaj, I have applied for NSW SS too. Nothing received as of now. No other option but to wait.


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> So far since Seema has not confirmed receiving the invite we can assume that the cutoff is 60 points with DOE somewere between 15th Feb-25th Feb 2015


Hi Vikas 

Im hoping that SeemR has got an invite and they have cleared the backlog till end of Feb which is 28th Feb.


----------



## meet2ami

Morning_Star said:


> Hi , It's a sad news but hope for the best. Try to increase your points in which ever way it's possible.
> 
> By the way what was the skill you opted ( BA or S/w engineer?)


I don't see any other option to get additional 5 points. Btw I have applied for ICT SA.


----------



## mansikhanna83

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Congrats to those who got an invite.
> 
> I can only confirm with my agent tomorrow and update you all.
> 
> Meanwhile , those 60 pointers who got the invite , are they ICT System Analysts or ICT Business Analysts ? Please can any of you confirm ? Maybe tatsie ?
> 
> Also a note to the Admin , please correct my proffesion to ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> Thanks
> SR


Hi SeemaR,

Please confirm if you have got the invite.

Thanks,

MK


----------



## rahul1987

A big thanks to all the members of this group. I have also received my invite after 1year 5days of wait. Once again ... Thanks a lot. 

189 (ICT ba) 
Eoi 12 Feb 2015
Invite 17feb 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul1987 said:


> A big thanks to all the members of this group. I have also received my invite after 1year 5days of wait. Once again ... Thanks a lot. 189 (ICT ba) Eoi 12 Feb 2015 Invite 17feb 2016


Congrats!


----------



## pangasa.s

dreamsanj said:


> pangasa..
> 
> you are in boss. if r_zz got it. you must have got it.
> 
> just wondering if any 60 pointers got the invite. Now that would really surprise us all.


Just got a confirmation from my agent. I have received the invite  

ICT BA - 189 - 70 Points. EOI was submitted on 4th Feb.

Thanks


----------



## pangasa.s

Signature Updated


----------



## dheeraj81

rahul1987 said:


> A big thanks to all the members of this group. I have also received my invite after 1year 5days of wait. Once again ... Thanks a lot.
> 
> 189 (ICT ba)
> Eoi 12 Feb 2015
> Invite 17feb 2016


COngrats Rahul


----------



## 777k

*Congrats !!!*

Congratulations :second: to all who have received the much anticipated invites. Guess we have had a remarkable jump in the last 2-3 invitation rounds.


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated .....
> 
> Please confirm if anyone the list has been invited,,,
> 
> 1	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 2	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 ICT
> 3	777k	60	15-Mar-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 4	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 ICT
> 5	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 6	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA
> 7	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 8	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 9	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 10	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 11	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 12	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 13	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 14	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 15	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 16	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 17	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 18	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 19	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 21	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 32	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 35	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 37	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 39	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 40	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 44	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 
> Round	17-Feb-16
> As per Group Member confimation
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Feb-15
> 
> Round - 3-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	28-Jan-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	8-Feb-15


Hi Dheeraj,

Swathy upgraded her points to 65 and has already got her invite.Please remove her from the list

Regards,

Mansi


----------



## rahul1987

dheeraj81 said:


> rahul1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to all the members of this group. I have also received my invite after 1year 5days of wait. Once again ... Thanks a lot.
> 
> 189 (ICT ba)
> Eoi 12 Feb 2015
> Invite 17feb 2016
> 
> 
> 
> COngrats Rahul
Click to expand...


dheeraj81.. Everyone should thank you for all the guidance you have been providing...


----------



## 777k

*Good News !!!*

Guys, Happy to share with you all that i have also received a 189 Visa invite yesterday. My agent has confirmed that to me via an email today. A long patient 11 months wait is come to a beneficial end and the next stage starts now on. 
This forum and this thread has been a very wonderful platform for all of us to be on feet to know the up to date status as what is happening with ref to SA/BA EOI's and their progress. 
Guess the cut off for 60 pointers is moved into Mar'2015 as well.
A Big Thank You to all members, experts and admins who are doing the adorable job of providing clarifications/feedback's day in and day out.

My Details:
EOI Date - 15-Mar-2015
EOI Points - 60
ANZSCO Code - 261112 - Systems Analyst
Invite Date - 17-Feb-2016


----------



## mansikhanna83

777k said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you all that i have also received a 189 Visa invite yesterday. My agent has confirmed that to me via an email today. A long patient 11 months wait is come to a beneficial end and the next stage starts now on.
> This forum and this thread has been a very wonderful platform for all of us to be on feet to know the up to date status as what is happening with ref to SA/BA EOI's and their progress.
> Guess the cut off for 60 pointers is moved into Mar'2015 as well.
> A Big Thank You to all members, experts and admins who are doing the adorable job of providing clarifications/feedback's day in and day out.
> 
> My Details:
> EOI Date - 15-Mar-2015
> EOI Points - 60
> ANZSCO Code - 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Invite Date - 17-Feb-2016


Wonderful.....Congratsss......


----------



## Lakhy113

Thats a really great news


----------



## mansikhanna83

Lakhy113 said:


> Thats a really great news


I just hope they have not exhausted all remaining invitations.....


----------



## Lakhy113

mansikhanna83 said:


> Lakhy113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a really great news
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they have not exhausted all remaining invitations.....
Click to expand...

I really need to be in next round as my assessment is expiring soon


----------



## mansikhanna83

How about onlyjoy? EOI 31st March. Can some one check with him/her?


----------



## rc4aus

How long is Acs assessment valid


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

simpsonaj said:


> I got my invite today too! Thanks people for your help with my questions!


Me too!! Thanks to everyone for their help & support. Wishing all the members who are looking forward to it all the very best!!


----------



## mansikhanna83

1moreEECandidate said:


> Me too!! Thanks to everyone for their help & support. Wishing all the members who are looking forward to it all the very best!!


Congrats


----------



## dheeraj81

Lakhy113 said:


> I really need to be in next round as my assessment is expiring soon


one can expect upto 2 month of 60 pointers getting cleared in each round. Good Luck to all of us 

updated List...:boxing:

Guys please check with your agents / skillselect...

1	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
2	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
3	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
4	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
5	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
6	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
7	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
8	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
9	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
10	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
11	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
12	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
13	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
14	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
15	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
16	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
17	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
18	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
19	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
20	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
22	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
23	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
24	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
28	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
30	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
31	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
32	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
35	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
36	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
40	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
41	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111


Round	17-Feb-16	
Unofficial - As per Group Member confimation 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	15-Mar-15


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> How about onlyjoy? EOI 31st March. Can some one check with him/her?


OnlyJoy last activity on forum was on 14 Feb 2016
Ankyset - 15 Feb 16

Hope some more 60 pointers got their invitation


----------



## dheeraj81

rahul1987 said:


> dheeraj81.. Everyone should thank you for all the guidance you have been providing...


Thanks Rahul for your kind words..

We should actually thanks the forum for giving us such a great platform to share and express ourselves.


----------



## dheeraj81

777k said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you all that i have also received a 189 Visa invite yesterday. My agent has confirmed that to me via an email today. A long patient 11 months wait is come to a beneficial end and the next stage starts now on.
> This forum and this thread has been a very wonderful platform for all of us to be on feet to know the up to date status as what is happening with ref to SA/BA EOI's and their progress.
> Guess the cut off for 60 pointers is moved into Mar'2015 as well.
> A Big Thank You to all members, experts and admins who are doing the adorable job of providing clarifications/feedback's day in and day out.
> 
> My Details:
> EOI Date - 15-Mar-2015
> EOI Points - 60
> ANZSCO Code - 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Invite Date - 17-Feb-2016



Congrats 777k.


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> OnlyJoy last activity on forum was on 14 Feb 2016
> Ankyset - 15 Feb 16
> 
> Hope some more 60 pointers got their invitation


Guess we will have to wait for Skill select to be update to know the cut off dates.


----------



## dreamsanj

At last, Hope is kindled...

Well congrats to all the 60 pointers who got it.. Some month back we were skeptical, but now I am hopeful.

So 60 pointers.. (those who got invite..) Remove your 190 application please.


----------



## r_zz

Please answer my following query and provide the best advice.

When i applied ACS, i filled ap as System Analyst, as that was my designation till August 2015 and provided the experience certificate on letter head from my line supervisor.

While i was preparing other paper, meanwhile company sent me letter of promotion which was issued in end of july and reached to me after the ACS approval of experience and as per letter i was promoted to Senior System Analyst back dated from Feb 2015. 

Now when i filled EOI then i mentioned my designation as per my current standing of company not as per letter of ACS.

Though i have all the proof of promotion letter and increment letter . 

Whats best for me while filling visa application, to follow System Analyst or Senior System Analyst ???????

How to manage that now !!!!!!!!!!!!!! i do not have issued certificate of experience as Senior System Analyst....


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> At last, Hope is kindled...
> 
> Well congrats to all the 60 pointers who got it.. Some month back we were skeptical, but now I am hopeful.
> 
> So 60 pointers.. (those who got invite..) Remove your 190 application please.


Wonderful news now we know for sure that the cutoff has moved to mid march. Hope this is within 64 invites. Shanners, dheeraj you are closing in :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamsanj

r_zz said:


> Please answer my following query and provide the best advice.
> 
> When i applied ACS, i filled ap as System Analyst, as that was my designation till August 2015 and provided the experience certificate on letter head from my line supervisor.
> 
> While i was preparing other paper, meanwhile company sent me letter of promotion which was issued in end of july and reached to me after the ACS approval of experience and as per letter i was promoted to Senior System Analyst back dated from Feb 2015.
> 
> Now when i filled EOI then i mentioned my designation as per my current standing of company not as per letter of ACS.
> 
> Though i have all the proof of promotion letter and increment letter .
> 
> Whats best for me while filling visa application, to follow System Analyst or Senior System Analyst ???????
> 
> How to manage that now !!!!!!!!!!!!!! i do not have issued certificate of experience as Senior System Analyst....


R_zz

Stick with the System analyst. Designation wont matter much. you could be Manager, still doing the System analyst level job. its the JD that matters.

Now take cases where the acs is almost 2 years. there are chances that those guys would have seen some kind of promotion inbetween. Its the JD than designation which matters.


----------



## r_zz

dreamsanj said:


> R_zz
> 
> Stick with the System analyst. Designation wont matter much. you could be Manager, still doing the System analyst level job. its the JD that matters.
> 
> Now take cases where the acs is almost 2 years. there are chances that those guys would have seen some kind of promotion inbetween. Its the JD than designation which matters.


Thanks for your reply , but i have requested HR to issue certificate of service and in that service letter they will mention my new designation, to settle that i have to upload promotion letter. what i assume i should stay truthful and put dates in visa application which i mentioned in EOI and same are with company HR.

If they will have objection , off course CO will write for explanation which i should provide him by that time. As i have July salary slip of company stating my designation as System Analyst.


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Wonderful news now we know for sure that the cutoff has moved to mid march. Hope this is within 64 invites. Shanners, dheeraj you are closing in :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Vikas for the positive words.
I feel around 125 invitations were issued in this round so remaining would be around 215 invites... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shanners

dheeraj81 said:


> Thanks Vikas for the positive words.
> I feel around 125 invitations were issued in this round so remaining would be around 215 invites... :fingerscrossed:


Yes, thanks Vikas, I hope they haven't issued all invites this round and we still have a chance this programme year! Fingers and toes crossed, good luck everyone!


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Yes, thanks Vikas, I hope they haven't issued all invites this round and we still have a chance this programme year! Fingers and toes crossed, good luck everyone!


I dont think more than 70 invites were sent out...


----------



## vivsontime

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think more than 70 invites were sent out...


Is it a good sign or bad?


----------



## vikaschandra

vivsontime said:


> Is it a good sign or bad?


For occupation code 2611xx it is good


----------



## vikaschandra

For all who have got their invites posting the thread below once again very helpful writeup by "nicemathan"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html

It has a step by step guide to immi account and how yo go about lodging the visa


----------



## vivsontime

vikaschandra said:


> For occupation code 2611xx it is good


Nice to hear that bro..I am still waiting for an angel to fall and say 262113 (System Administrator) is open for 60 pointers..


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think more than 70 invites were sent out...


Andy hope you are rigt that ways more 60 pointers can see ray of light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

mansikhanna83 said:


> Congrats


Thank you very much ☺. Wish you all the best & hope to hear good news from you ☺


----------



## Shanners

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think more than 70 invites were sent out...


That would be good news, I hope you're right! What makes you say this?


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> That would be good news, I hope you're right! What makes you say this?


I only hope.

Numbers are less positive though, Usually about 10% - 15% report their invites online. So if we have 6-7 invites reported online (all forums) then it would result in around 50-60 invites. 


Yesterday a bit more reported, quite a bit more... But BAs... Well maybe we spend more time online than other anzsco


----------



## Shanners

andreyx108b said:


> I only hope.
> 
> Numbers are less positive though, Usually about 10% - 15% report their invites online. So if we have 6-7 invites reported online (all forums) then it would result in around 50-60 invites.
> 
> 
> Yesterday a bit more reported, quite a bit more... But BAs... Well maybe we spend more time online than other anzsco


Oh, ok, well lets hope the results are favourable! 
Do you know if they ever go over or increase the ceiling?


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Oh, ok, well lets hope the results are favourable!
> Do you know if they ever go over or increase the ceiling?


as far as i can remember no, they have never increased or went over the ceiling...


----------



## kanwar deep

*Jd-sa*

Guys ,

My request if anyone can share the JD of SA since i dnt want to take any risk ...may be a person who has already got the grant or may be who's confident enough about his or her JD mentioned in the application

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## Hi105

My agent informed today that I have got the ITA. Hope all others waiting would see the invite very soon. There is the light at the end of every tunnel.
Special thanks to all group members for answering the queries of myself and everyone else.


----------



## dreamsanj

Congratulations hi105


----------



## mansikhanna83

Guys what do you think...when is DIBP going to conduct the next round of invites 2nd/ 9th March??


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys what do you think...when is DIBP going to conduct the next round of invites 2nd/ 9th March??


i think it will be on 2nd, but your never know about DIBP..


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> i think it will be on 2nd, but your never know about DIBP..


I doubt as we have 5 weeks in March


----------



## dreamsanj

cant say much untill last week of Feb when the current rounds analysis would be out. at that day they would announce next two rounds. 

well with this round they had announced around 1600 nominations to be sent. Cant imagine if all the invitations were exhausted on ICT roles only (2611 and 2613). So glimmer of hope that there might be chance of there were only 64 invites sent.


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> OnlyJoy last activity on forum was on 14 Feb 2016
> Ankyset - 15 Feb 16
> 
> Hope some more 60 pointers got their invitation


Hi Dheeraj,

I was looking for both of them in this forum and I luckily found them. Here is the status for you

OnlyJoy - Has got his invite for 190 and is moving to Adelaide in Feb
Ankyset - Resubmited his EOI in Jan and has already got an invite on 08-01-16

You can remove them from your list 

Regards,

MK


----------



## Shanners

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> I was looking for both of them in this forum and I luckily found them. Here is the status for you
> 
> OnlyJoy - Has got his invite for 190 and is moving to Adelaide in Feb
> Ankyset - Resubmited his EOI in Jan and has already got an invite on 08-01-16
> 
> You can remove them from your list
> 
> Regards,
> 
> MK


Good work!


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> I was looking for both of them in this forum and I luckily found them. Here is the status for you
> 
> OnlyJoy - Has got his invite for 190 and is moving to Adelaide in Feb
> Ankyset - Resubmited his EOI in Jan and has already got an invite on 08-01-16
> 
> You can remove them from your list
> 
> Regards,
> 
> MK


Good Work Mansi 
so here is the updated list....and Guess, you are on second spot now 

1	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
2	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
3	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
4	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
5	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
6	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
7	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
8	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
12	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
13	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
14	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
15	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
16	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
17	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
18	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
19	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
20	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
22	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
23	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
24	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
26	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
28	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
29	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
30	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
32	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
33	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
34	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
36	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
38	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
39	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111

Round	17-Feb-16 
Unofficial - As per Group Member confirmation 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	15-Mar-15


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> Good Work Mansi
> so here is the updated list....and Guess, you are on second spot now
> 
> 1	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 2	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 4	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 5	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 7	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 12	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 13	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 14	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 15	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 16	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 17	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 18	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 19	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 20	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 22	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 23	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 24	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 26	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 28	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 29	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 33	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 34	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 37	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 38	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 
> Round	17-Feb-16
> Unofficial - As per Group Member confirmation
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	15-Mar-15



Going by the trend i feel there will be way less 60 pointers in queue then there were for 65 pointers from feb to June 15 end.

assumptions 
- many 60 pointers would have opted for NSW last mass invite during mar - June 15
- many have opted for different other states
- many might have increased their score.
- Unfortunately, for few points might have decreased as well.

approx. from 8 feb to 23 June 16, all 65 pointers got cleared in first 2 rounds of FY 15-16(128 *2 = 248 invites)


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Good Work Mansi
> so here is the updated list....and Guess, you are on second spot now
> 
> 1	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 2	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 4	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 5	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 7	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 12	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 13	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 14	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 15	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 16	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 17	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 18	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 19	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 20	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 22	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 23	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 24	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 26	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 28	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 29	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 33	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 34	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 37	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 38	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 
> Round	17-Feb-16
> Unofficial - As per Group Member confirmation
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	15-Mar-15


Thank you Dheeraj...Yes on the second spot but still not sure if ill get my invite in the coming round as still i have around 1.5 months of backlog before me


----------



## dheeraj81

mansikhanna83 said:


> Thank you Dheeraj...Yes on the second spot but still not sure if ill get my invite in the coming round as still i have around 1.5 months of backlog before me


well who knows, you have good chances to get invite in next round..

and last visa DOE is somewhere between 15 March and 15 April Now.

Good Luck....

I am assuming that 5% 60 pointers are there on our list...


----------



## dreamsanj

dheeraj81 said:


> well who knows, you have good chances to get invite in next round..
> 
> and last visa DOE is somewhere between 15 March and 15 April Now.
> 
> Good Luck....
> 
> I am assuming that 5% 60 pointers are there on our list...


:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: if only 5 % then,, wait for those applied in the last qtr of the year will be much more than anticipated.


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> Going by the trend i feel there will be way less 60 pointers in queue then there were for 65 pointers from feb to June 15 end.
> 
> assumptions
> - many 60 pointers would have opted for NSW last mass invite during mar - June 15
> - many have opted for different other states
> - many might have increased their score.
> - Unfortunately, for few points might have decreased as well.
> 
> approx. from 8 feb to 23 June 16, all 65 pointers got cleared in first 2 rounds of FY 15-16(128 *2 = 248 invites)


Well just searched for some more forum members and guess what i got..

3	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT *Application submitted on 31 Aug ... CO allocation 16 Oct (GSM Adelaide) ... almost 45 days as expected!* 

6	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT *Same here - Lodged on 6th Nov will all docs.Still waiting CO allocation. *

10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT *Feb is my last round. after Feb my points is -5 due to age *


can someone confirm this?


----------



## dheeraj81

dreamsanj said:


> :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: if only 5 % then,, wait for those applied in the last qtr of the year will be much more than anticipated.


Hey, don't get disheartened i am taking the least probability, i have seen the figure fluctuating between 5% to 20% 

but surely there will be more 60 pointers applying EOI post 1 July 2016 as compared to between 8 Feb and 31 June 15.

and also many 60 pointers would have had chosen some other options as discussed earlier... so there are chances.


----------



## dheeraj81

Some Good Stats...

http://i.imgur.com/FS8MkNp.jpg?1









assuming 125 Invitations issued in last Feb 17th Round


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Hi anyone in the BA group from Bangalore.. i need some on the ACS process and some guidance. I am trying on my own so would be needing help.


----------



## dreamsanj

hanni

send me a PM I am from Bangalore


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi anyone in the BA group from Bangalore.. i need some on the ACS process and some guidance. I am trying on my own so would be needing help.


Hello,

Check for ACS processing thread in this forum for all the processing information available to understand. PM me if you still need more information so I am ready to help anytime.


Regards,


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Dheeraj and Mansi

as of now we should take the 3 names as still on list. let them confirm that they got it or otherwise.

I found 2 on the different forum. adding them here.

1	shridharv86	70	17-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
2	Aree	60 15-Apr-15	ICT 
3	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT 
5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT 
8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT 
9	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
10	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
11	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
12	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT 
13	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
14	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
15	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
16	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
17	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
18	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
19	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
20	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
21	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
22	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
23	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
24	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
25	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
26	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT 
27	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
28	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
30	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
31	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
32	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
33	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
34	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
35	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
36	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
38	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
39	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
40	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
41	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT	BA	


Yeah some 6 pointers are sulking already .. Me too.

Mean while I moved myself down a place because my EOI effective date changed after my birthday.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

can someone share the link for ACS processing.. i tried searching but didnt get


----------



## dheeraj81

Lakhy113 said:


> I really need to be in next round as my assessment is expiring soon


Hi Lakhy, what is your EOI Date for 189


----------



## dheeraj81

ankg said:


> Hi Guys,
> My Date of Effect for EOI is : 19th June 2015, under System Analyst. Opinion in getting invitation in September round ?
> for category 189. My total points are 60.
> For Regional Sponsored: Points are 70.
> 
> Thank you
> Ankg


Hi Ankg, 

can you provide your updated status?


----------



## dheeraj81

hannibalthegr8 said:


> can someone share the link for ACS processing.. i tried searching but didnt get


https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## dheeraj81

andreyx108b said:


> as far as i can remember no, they have never increased or went over the ceiling...


Hi Andreyx108b,

can you check below link, i think this is a duplicate site

https://sharevari.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## andreyx108b

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Andreyx108b, can you check below link, i think this is a duplicate site https://sharevari.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Its new version development ))) so yes is a db duplicate


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Its new version development ))) so yes is a db duplicate


Andy when are you flying to NSW? Hopefully you have not booked up all the containers from Frieburg to NSW - Aus


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Andy when are you flying to NSW? Hopefully you have not booked up all the containers from Frieburg to NSW - Aus


Container was picked up today))) veryyyy big task done))

Flying 2nd weeks of may)) tickets booked )) just need to finish all the work and wait got a container to come - it takes 2.5-3 months))

And in between trying finish up new version of the website))


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

hannibalthegr8 said:


> can someone share the link for ACS processing.. i tried searching but didnt get


Hi,

You could throw your question on the below thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1713.html


Regards,


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Hi Vikas,

Have you got CO contact second time after you have uploaded all your document including PCC, Medicals, Form80 etc..?

What is your application status in Immiaccount (Assessment in progress, etc..)?


Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Container was picked up today))) veryyyy big task done))
> 
> Flying 2nd weeks of may)) tickets booked )) just need to finish all the work and wait got a container to come - it takes 2.5-3 months))
> 
> And in between trying finish up new version of the website))


Its just matter of time. With a blink of an eye younwould be aeeing the date when you would be boarding the flight. Best wishes to you Andy


----------



## vikaschandra

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Have you CO contact second time after you have uploaded all your document including PCC, Medicals, Form80 etc..?
> 
> What is your application status in Immiaccount (Assessment in progress, etc..)?
> 
> 
> Regards,


None so far. The first CO contact was on 19th Jan. 

It is Assessment in Progress


----------



## Lakhy113

dheeraj81 said:


> Lakhy113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to be in next round as my assessment is expiring soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lakhy, what is your EOI Date for 189
Click to expand...

My doe is 9/05/15 
Assesment is expiring in mid march


----------



## mansikhanna83

Lakhy113 said:


> My doe is 9/05/15
> Assesment is expiring in mid march


Y dont you get a reassessment done , just to be on the safer side. I got my assessment results in just 2 weeks


----------



## Lakhy113

mansikhanna83 said:


> Lakhy113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My doe is 9/05/15
> Assesment is expiring in mid march
> 
> 
> 
> Y dont you get a reassessment done , just to be on the safer side. I got my assessment results in just 2 weeks
Click to expand...

Mansi for reasses one need experience as well,


----------



## dreamsanj

Lakhy113 said:


> Mansi for reasses one need experience as well,


Are you saying that you dont have experience certificates from the current employer or what? you could still submit the one's which you had submitted the previous time.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Hi Lakhy113,

1) If you want to just renew your ACS assessment but does'nt want to add your experience from the date of last ACS assessment, then the previously submitted documents would suffice.

2) If you want to add the experience from the last ACS assessment date, then you need a fresh letter from your company (but with the same content lastly used as duties won't change) with the current date.

Hope this helps. Revert me if any doubts.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> None so far. The first CO contact was on 19th Jan.
> 
> It is Assessment in Progress


I think with lot of invites in short span the CO allocation could be slow , has anyone got CO allocated after 22 Jan invites ?????? i have yet to upload my docs...may be by tomorrow it should be done.

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> I think with lot of invites in short span the CO allocation could be slow , has anyone got CO allocated after 22 Jan invites ?????? i have yet to upload my docs...may be by tomorrow it should be done.
> 
> Kanwar


Karthikr invited 22nd Jan Visa Grant 15th February (Direct Grant)


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> Karthikr invited 22nd Jan Visa Grant 15th February (Direct Grant)


Wow. That's quick!! 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Karthikr invited 22nd Jan Visa Grant 15th February (Direct Grant)


Thats super quick !!!! Why was that so quick?


----------



## sridharv86

kanwar deep said:


> Thats super quick !!!! Why was that so quick?


Yeah. Would really like to know when he lodged the visa actually and may be he had his PCC and Medicals done before lodging the visa. 

ACS Submission (ICT BA) - 08/02/2016 | ACS Result - 15/02/2016 | PTE Exam - 16/02/2016 | PTE Result - L-90/R-88/S-83/W-90 | Points - 70 | EOI Submission - 17/02/2016 | Invite - xxxxxx | Visa lodging - xxxxxx | Visa Grant - xxxxxx

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Thats super quick !!!! Why was that so quick?


Below is the timeline for Karthikr. Now why was that ao quick is a good question and CO would be able to answer us 

__________________
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
Nov 16th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points (30 Age + 15 Edu + 10 Exp + 10 PTE)
Jan 22nd 2016 - Invited
PCC : Jan 29th 2016
Visa Lodged : Feb 5th 2016
Medicals : Feb 8th 2016
Docs Uploaded : Feb 14th 2016 (All docs including Form 80)
Visa Grant - Feb 15th 2016 (Direct Grant) Off Shore


----------



## rajeshdai

vikaschandra said:


> Below is the timeline for Karthikr. Now why was that ao quick is a good question and CO would be able to answer us


Hi Vikashchandra, I have one question regarding notarized documents. Are all documents required to be notarized in the country of Origin, or we can notarize them from any country? All my educational certificates are from Nepal, and I am not there now. Does DIBP requires all my educational certificates to be certified in Nepal?



261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshdai said:


> Hi Vikashchandra, I have one question regarding notarized documents. Are all documents required to be notarized in the country of Origin, or we can notarize them from any country? All my educational certificates are from Nepal, and I am not there now. Does DIBP requires all my educational certificates to be certified in Nepal?
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


Rajeshdai firstly if you have color copies of the educational certificates no need to get them notorized. If they are b/w you need to notorize them which you can get done any where it is not country specific. You can get it done at your current location as well


----------



## rajeshdai

vikaschandra said:


> Rajeshdai firstly if you have color copies of the educational certificates no need to get them notorized. If they are b/w you need to notorize them which you can get done any where it is not country specific. You can get it done at your current location as well


Thank you for the information!


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Below is the timeline for Karthikr. Now why was that ao quick is a good question and CO would be able to answer us
> 
> __________________
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
> PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
> Nov 16th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points (30 Age + 15 Edu + 10 Exp + 10 PTE)
> Jan 22nd 2016 - Invited
> PCC : Jan 29th 2016
> Visa Lodged : Feb 5th 2016
> Medicals : Feb 8th 2016
> Docs Uploaded : Feb 14th 2016 (All docs including Form 80)
> Visa Grant - Feb 15th 2016 (Direct Grant) Off Shore



Karthik Rocks ...All the best nd good luck

Kanwar


----------



## AU_move_2013

Hi All,

I applied for 190 NSW on 19th Jan and CO contacted me for clarification on typo on Birth Certificate.

Can any one help me understanding how to send clarification ,,is it by email or need to upload corrected doc etc...

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi All, I applied for 190 NSW on 19th Jan and CO contacted me for clarification on typo on Birth Certificate. Can any one help me understanding how to send clarification ,,is it by email or need to upload corrected doc etc... Regards


What did CO request?


----------



## AU_move_2013

andreyx108b said:


> What did CO request?


CO requested for clarification on typo error of mother's name on my kid's birth certificate. however on my kid's passport its correct... differenece is Anjali/Aajali


----------



## vikaschandra

AU_move_2013 said:


> CO requested for clarification on typo error of mother's name on my kid's birth certificate. however on my kid's passport its correct... differenece is Anjali/Aajali


Actually if the name of mother is mentioned correctly on the kids passport it should not be an issue but since the CO asked for clarification their is no choice but to provide the proof for it. 

Firstly the option is if feasible get another BC issued with correct names
Secondly if that is going to take time and seems difficult you can provide a joint affidavit sworn in front of a lawyer that it was a spelling error made by the authorities while issuing the BC and uplaod that as proof.

How old is your kid? Do you have any other document that has mothers name mentioned on it? birth notification document from the hospital that has mothers name could serve as proof to the BC.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi All, 

Just a quick update from my end. 

Code: 261111 - Business Analyst.
189: 65 Points
EOI Submitted: 06 Jan 2016
Invite 189 - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
PCC AUS - 31 Jan 2016 - Submitted
PCC AUS - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
PCC IND - 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted
PCC IND - 15 Feb 2016 - Received
Visa Lodged: 19 Feb 2016
Medicals - Due on 25 Feb 2016

All relevant documents uploaded. Awaiting for Case officer to be assigned for further process to happen. Not sure how long this would take. I feel it should be done once the medicals are completed and updated in the system. 

Good luck to everyone else. 

- RAKI


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi All, Just a quick update from my end. Code: 261111 - Business Analyst. 189: 65 Points EOI Submitted: 06 Jan 2016 Invite 189 - 03 Feb 2016 - Received PCC AUS - 31 Jan 2016 - Submitted PCC AUS - 03 Feb 2016 - Received PCC IND - 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted PCC IND - 15 Feb 2016 - Received Visa Lodged: 19 Feb 2016 Medicals - Due on 25 Feb 2016 All relevant documents uploaded. Awaiting for Case officer to be assigned for further process to happen. Not sure how long this would take. I feel it should be done once the medicals are completed and updated in the system. Good luck to everyone else. - RAKI


Good luck!) add your details on the sheet too)


----------



## Lakhy113

andreyx108b said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, Just a quick update from my end. Code: 261111 - Business Analyst. 189: 65 Points EOI Submitted: 06 Jan 2016 Invite 189 - 03 Feb 2016 - Received PCC AUS - 31 Jan 2016 - Submitted PCC AUS - 03 Feb 2016 - Received PCC IND - 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted PCC IND - 15 Feb 2016 - Received Visa Lodged: 19 Feb 2016 Medicals - Due on 25 Feb 2016 All relevant documents uploaded. Awaiting for Case officer to be assigned for further process to happen. Not sure how long this would take. I feel it should be done once the medicals are completed and updated in the system. Good luck to everyone else. - RAKI
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!) add your details on the sheet too)
Click to expand...

Hi raki for Australian pcc which pcc you applied finger print one or fedral and for Indian pcc do u applied online can you send me the link for both please thanks in advance


----------



## trideep123

Hi All,

Just wanted to share this piece of good news with all the fellow BAs and SAs who are inspiring to immigrate to Australia 

The ACS has provided its recommendations for the list of occupations that need to be included in 2016-17 SOL and they have recommended to include 261111 ICT BA within the 2016-17 SOL and have further recommended to included quite a few new occupation codes. This has been attributed to a healthy demand in IT professionals. Just pasting some relevant text from the submission report:

The following list details the main occupations in demand over the medium to long-term for inclusion into the 2016-17 SOL:

1. 262111 - Database Administrator
2. 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
3. 262113 - Systems Administrator
4. 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
5. 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
6. 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
7. 263299 - ICT Support and Test Engineer NEC
8. 261212 - Web Developer
9. 261211 - Multimedia Specialist
10. 261399 - Software and Application Programmer

The following occupations are currently on the SOL and are deemed to be in demand over the medium to long-term and proposed to continue on the 2016-17 SOL:

1. 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
2. 261111 - ICT Business Analysts
3. 261112 - Systems Analysts
4. 261311 - Analyst Programmer
5. 261312 - Developer Programmer
6. 261313 - Software Engineer

Can imagine quite of few of us will breathe a sigh of relief. Guess there are more hopes for 60 pointers like me  ... all the best ...


----------



## dheeraj81

trideep123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share this piece of good news with all the fellow BAs and SAs who are inspiring to immigrate to Australia
> 
> The ACS has provided its recommendations for the list of occupations that need to be included in 2016-17 SOL and they have recommended to include 261111 ICT BA within the 2016-17 SOL and have further recommended to included quite a few new occupation codes. This has been attributed to a healthy demand in IT professionals. Just pasting some relevant text from the submission report:
> 
> The following list details the main occupations in demand over the medium to long-term for inclusion into the 2016-17 SOL:
> 
> 1. 262111 - Database Administrator
> 2. 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> 3. 262113 - Systems Administrator
> 4. 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
> 5. 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
> 6. 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
> 7. 263299 - ICT Support and Test Engineer NEC
> 8. 261212 - Web Developer
> 9. 261211 - Multimedia Specialist
> 10. 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
> 
> The following occupations are currently on the SOL and are deemed to be in demand over the medium to long-term and proposed to continue on the 2016-17 SOL:
> 
> 1. 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 2. 261111 - ICT Business Analysts
> 3. 261112 - Systems Analysts
> 4. 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 5. 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 6. 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Can imagine quite of few of us will breathe a sigh of relief. Guess there are more hopes for 60 pointers like me  ... all the best ...


Hi trideep,

This is indeed good news for all of us,

can you also share the source of information?

Thanks


----------



## dheeraj81

Also, Please share your EOI details..


----------



## trideep123

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi trideep,
> 
> This is indeed good news for all of us,
> 
> can you also share the source of information?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dheeraj,

This info is from the official submission by ACS to Department of Education, unfortunately cannot paste the link as I need to have 5 posts before I can post a link  ... 

Will share the link ponce I go past the 5 post milestone ... 


Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## trideep123

dheeraj81 said:


> Also, Please share your EOI details..



Here you go mate ... 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT BA - 261111 | ACS - 21/05/2015 | IELTS - 05/07/2015 - R-9.0, L-8.5, W-8.5, S-7.5| PTE - 03/02/2016 - W-90, R-81, L-87, S-75| EOI DOE - 25/07/2015 Points: 60

Trideep


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi trideep,
> 
> This is indeed good news for all of us,
> 
> can you also share the source of information?
> 
> Thanks



Ok.. got some related documents..

https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Australian%20Computer%20Society%20(ACS).pdf

https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Attachments/Australian%20Computer%20Society%20(ACS).pdf


For Other Occupations - 
https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index


----------



## trideep123

Bang on ... these are the ones ... found these today and it kinda gives me new hope  ... I somehow have a feeling that this year's (2015-16) quota will be exhausted by the 60 pointers till June ... whats your thoughts ....


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> Ok.. got some related documents..
> 
> https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Australian%20Computer%20Society%20(ACS).pdf
> 
> https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Attachments/Australian%20Computer%20Society%20(ACS).pdf
> 
> 
> For Other Occupations -
> https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index



Extract ...

The following list details the main occupations in demand over the medium to long-term for inclusion into the 2016-17 SOL:
1. 262111 - Database Administrator
2. 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
3. 262113 - Systems Administrator
4. 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
5. 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
6. 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
7. 263299 - ICT Support and Test Engineer NEC
8. 261212 - Web Developer
9. 261211 - Multimedia Specialist
10. 261399 - Software and Application Programmer


The following occupations are currently on the SOL and are deemed to be in demand over the medium to long-term and proposed to continue on the 2016-17 SOL:
1. 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
2. 261111 - ICT Business Analysts
3. 261112 - Systems Analysts
4. 261311 - Analyst Programmer
5. 261312 - Developer Programmer
6. 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## dheeraj81

trideep123 said:


> Bang on ... these are the ones ... found these today and it kinda gives me new hope  ... I somehow have a feeling that this year's (2015-16) quota will be exhausted by the 60 pointers till June ... whats your thoughts ....


I agree with you +/- 1 Month


----------



## dreamsanj

dheeraj.. for the final list we shall add one guy. found him on different line..
ankur_1900 ankur_1900 
Join Date: May 2014
Location: Singapore




hi friends

did any one receive NSW invite for Business analyst profession? Any info on what is the latest date untill which the invites have been issued?


______________________________________
Points without SS - 60
Occupation - 261111
Date of application - 14th Oct 2015


----------



## AU_move_2013

vikaschandra said:


> Actually if the name of mother is mentioned correctly on the kids passport it should not be an issue but since the CO asked for clarification their is no choice but to provide the proof for it.
> 
> Firstly the option is if feasible get another BC issued with correct names
> Secondly if that is going to take time and seems difficult you can provide a joint affidavit sworn in front of a lawyer that it was a spelling error made by the authorities while issuing the BC and uplaod that as proof.
> 
> How old is your kid? Do you have any other document that has mothers name mentioned on it? birth notification document from the hospital that has mothers name could serve as proof to the BC.



hi,

my kid is 8 years old.

i have got email stating that "You should provide your response in writing."

please advise if i still need to attach doc

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

AU_move_2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> my kid is 8 years old.
> 
> i have got email stating that "You should provide your response in writing."
> 
> please advise if i still need to attach doc
> 
> Regards


Well you can clarify from your side in writing as well as upload any supporting documents if available that would give added advantage as justification and would help the CO take decision faster. 
Since your kid is 8 years okd probably you should be having wome school admission documents that can also be of support


----------



## dheeraj81

AU_move_2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> my kid is 8 years old.
> 
> i have got email stating that "You should provide your response in writing."
> 
> please advise if i still need to attach doc
> 
> Regards


I think attaching document/affidavit will be an added advantage...


----------



## dheeraj81

dreamsanj said:


> dheeraj.. for the final list we shall add one guy. found him on different line..
> ankur_1900 ankur_1900
> Join Date: May 2014
> Location: Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi friends
> 
> did any one receive NSW invite for Business analyst profession? Any info on what is the latest date untill which the invites have been issued?
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> Points without SS - 60
> Occupation - 261111
> Date of application - 14th Oct 2015


added to list


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> added to list


Hi dheeraj/dreamsanj so you both have been scanning the threads and searching for all the SA's & BA's spending time until next round? 

How many guys are in the list now?


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Hi dheeraj/dreamsanj so you both have been scanning the threads and searching for all the SA's & BA's spending time until next round?
> 
> How many guys are in the list now?


Here is the list for you Vikas...  out of these in top 10 some have already got 190 VISA, working on to get confirmation from them  :juggle:

1	shridharv86 70	17-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
12	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
13	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
14	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
15	immigrant589	60	29-Jul-15 ICT 
16	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
17	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
18	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
19	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
20	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
22	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
23	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
24	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
28	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
30	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
32	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
33	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
37	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
41	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
42	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
43	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Here is the list for you Vikas...  out of these in top 10 some have already got 190 VISA, working on to get confirmation from them  :juggle:
> 
> 1	shridharv86 70	17-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 12	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 13	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 14	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 15	immigrant589	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 16	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 17	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 18	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 19	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 20	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 22	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 23	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 24	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 28	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 29	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 30	PraveshBabu	60	15-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 32	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 33	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 37	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 41	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16


Thanks dheeraj nice work. Now we got to get positive results from the last round results. Hope only 64 invites were sent out. 

Are the upcoming rounds going to be held on 9th and 23rd? Last time few guys have some confirmation about dates received on their email. Need to kee track if the posts to see if some of them receive this time as well.


----------



## sridharv86

So, the SkillSelect website is updated and the next invitation round is 9th March. Only 170 BA openings are available.


----------



## sridharv86

The cut-off and visa date of effect for ICT BA stands at 60 and 20/03/2015 respectively.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Skillselect updated, 170 invites were given in the last round with the cut off 20th March'15. Only 170 invites left.....really a tough situation and i really doubt if ill get my invite.


----------



## sridharv86

mansikhanna83 said:


> Skillselect updated, 170 invites were given in the last round with the cut off 20th March'15. Only 170 invites left.....really a tough situation and i really doubt if ill get my invite.


Don't lose hope. I think you will get invited in the next round considering your DOE was April 2015. The point score has also gone down to 60 from the previous invitation round (03 Feb) of 65.


----------



## mansikhanna83

sridharv86 said:


> Don't lose hope. I think you will get invited in the next round considering your DOE was April 2015. The point score has also gone down to 60 from the previous invitation round (03 Feb) of 65.


The thing is if I dont get an invite in this round, my chance will be absolutely gone as ill loose 5 points in June for my age   and my EOI will not hold true after that for next financial year.


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> The thing is if I dont get an invite in this round, my chance will be absolutely gone as ill loose 5 points in June for my age   and my EOI will not hold true after that for next financial year.


Mansi you will get it don't loose hope it will work out. I just feel bad for other 60 pointers who have to wait longer than expected now. Especially dreamsanj he has been so active yet the year has not been fruitful for him. Hoping the 170 remaining quota goes to the guys on the forum. Dheeraj, shanners need to get out of the queue


----------



## viv31085

just 170 invites remaining such a tricky situation for 60 pointers like me  i think it all now depends on how many EOIs 65 and 70 pointers launching in the upcoming rounds


----------



## Shanners

mansikhanna83 said:


> Skillselect updated, 170 invites were given in the last round with the cut off 20th March'15. Only 170 invites left.....really a tough situation and i really doubt if ill get my invite.


Mansi, I reckon you'll get it next round, it'll be close but you'll get it. I'm going to miss out which is really disappointing, gutted!

Lets all pray for a miracle!


----------



## viv31085

Shanners said:


> Mansi, I reckon you'll get it next round, it'll be close but you'll get it. I'm going to miss out which is really disappointing, gutted!
> 
> Lets all pray for a miracle!


Your EOI date is June,2015 right ? am sure you will get it in next round


----------



## jegan007

Hi Guyz,

Cheers to all 60 pointers who got invite!! One question on my EOI submission 28-SEP- 15, is there any chance that i get one invite out of 170. Any prediction?


----------



## viv31085

jegan007 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Cheers to all 60 pointers who got invite!! One question on my EOI submission 28-SEP- 15, is there any chance that i get one invite out of 170. Any prediction?


maybe or maybe not, it all depends on how many EOIs 65 and 70 pointers launching between today and 9th of march 

i submitted on 30th september 2015 and hoping for the best


----------



## Shanners

viv31085 said:


> Your EOI date is June,2015 right ? am sure you will get it in next round


Yes, 4th June...I hope you're right but I don't know if it will move that much...


----------



## mansikhanna83

Shanners said:


> Mansi, I reckon you'll get it next round, it'll be close but you'll get it. I'm going to miss out which is really disappointing, gutted!
> 
> Lets all pray for a miracle!


Thank you Shanners....I was hoping that they should at least clear the 60 pointers till June end who are now waiting for almost an year. But the current stats looks very disappointing....Im just praying the last round (looks like) 9th March of this financial year should bring smiles on most of the faces.....


----------



## jegan007

viv31085 said:


> maybe or maybe not, it all depends on how many EOIs 65 and 70 pointers launching between today and 9th of march
> 
> i submitted on 30th september 2015 and hoping for the best



Thanks a lot!! I think there are chances for us in 190, i saw unconfirmed message that NSW inviting ICT BA in other thread. Not sure whether it is true but i hope if we miss 189, we will get through 190.


----------



## jegan007

jegan007 said:


> Thanks a lot!! I think there are chances for us in 190, i saw unconfirmed message that NSW inviting ICT BA in other thread. Not sure whether it is true but i hope if we miss 189, we will get through 190.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitation-1st-july-2015-a-777.html#post9500018


----------



## viv31085

Shanners said:


> Yes, 4th June...I hope you're right but I don't know if it will move that much...


no backlogs for 65 pointers this time so am guessing it will clear atleast 3-4 months backlog for 60 pointers


----------



## viv31085

Jegan,

so far NSW only inviting ICT BA/SA with 7 band in each module (IELTS)


----------



## dreamsanj

well i HOPE that most of the June people would get the invite in the march round invitations ( 2 invitations).. a total of 295 invites went out in the Feb alone. Now Some months back when I came aboard with 60 points, Dont remember who, but some one predicted I would get it in Oct 2016.. well looks like you are right. Its headed that way. Just hoping that we end up getting invites in the next year quota.


----------



## Shanners

viv31085 said:


> no backlogs for 65 pointers this time so am guessing it will clear atleast 3-4 months backlog for 60 pointers


Thanks Viv, really hope this happens!


----------



## dheeraj81

Shanners said:


> Thanks Viv, really hope this happens!


I Agree Viv, a minimum of 40 days ( till 30 April 2015) to upto 4 months 60 pointers can be cleared in 170 remaining invitations..

A lot depends upon how many 65 or more pointers file their EOI in between.


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> I Agree Viv, a minimum of 40 days ( till 30 April 2015) to upto 4 months 60 pointers can be cleared in 170 remaining invitations..
> 
> A lot depends upon how many 65 or more pointers file their EOI in between and how many invitation does DIBP release .


I think the below members have high chances of being invited if all remaining invitations are released in next two rounds..

1	shridharv86 70	17-Feb-16 ICT
2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT
6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT
7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> well i HOPE that most of the June people would get the invite in the march round invitations ( 2 invitations).. a total of 295 invites went out in the Feb alone. Now Some months back when I came aboard with 60 points, Dont remember who, but some one predicted I would get it in Oct 2016.. well looks like you are right. Its headed that way. Just hoping that we end up getting invites in the next year quota.



I guess this is the post which Ashi had made with assumptions well to some extent it was right but the things took a turn when the Pro Rata Arrangement was breached and more invites were sent out.



1400ashi said:


> expected month of invite. This is completely my assumption and not to demotivate anyone.
> 
> S.No	UserID	Points	DOE	Category	Expected Month of Invite
> 1	Rohitjaggi 65	22-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 2	Rjoshi	65	26-Aug-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 3	shanks957	65	26-Aug-2015 Nov-15
> 4	vikaschandra	65	3-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 5	rameezsh1	65	4-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 6	Shijuy	65	8-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Nov-15
> 7	SPS123	65	14-Sep-2015 Dec-15
> 8	mgkarthick	65	19-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Dec-15
> 9	karthikkeyan01	65	27-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Dec-15
> 10	jessie12	65	30-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 11	grant512	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 12	eff	65	3-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jan-16
> 13	Ind79	65	7-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 14	Ashutosh Mehta	65	20-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jan-16
> 15	aprima	65	22-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 16	mariavino	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 17	maizebb	65	28-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Feb-16
> 18	karanvir3	65	4-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Feb-16
> 19	nr789	60	7-Feb-2015 Feb-16
> 20	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 21	sriindia	60	14-Feb-2015 Mar-16
> 22	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-2015	ICT SA 261112	Mar-16
> 23	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 24	777k	60	18-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 25	Swathy Mounaswamy	60	19-Mar-2015 Apr-16
> 26	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-2015	ICT BA 261111	May-16
> 27	Aree	60	15-Apr-2015 May-16
> 28	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-2015 May-16
> 29	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-2015 Jun-16
> 30	Shanners	60	4-Jun-2015	ICT SA 261112	Jun-16
> 31	samir0075	60	15-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 32	ankg	60	19-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 33	birju_aussie	60	30-Jun-2015 Jun-16
> 34	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 35	marlonz	60	1-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 36	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 37	cocox	60	14-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 38	luckyz	60	24-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111	Jul-16
> 39	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-2015 Jul-16
> 40	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 41	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-2015 Aug-16
> 42	Goaussie2016	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 43	2aussier	60	xx-xx-xxxx Aug-16
> 44	sumanth1627	60 Aug-16
> 45	LakshmiNarasimhan S	60	2-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Aug-16
> 46	Sush1	60	14-Sep-2015	ICT BA 261111	Aug-16
> 47	jegan007	60	28-Sep-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 48	bazsk	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 49	viv31085	60	1-Oct-2015	ICT BA 261111	Sep-16
> 50	malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-2015	ICT SA 261112	Sep-16
> 51	dreamsanj	60	11/xx/2015 Oct-16
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-2015	ICT SA 261112	Oct-16


----------



## parveen123

chennaiite said:


> As far as I can see no one with 2611 has reported an invite.
> 
> The you commented on is 26311 which if I'm not wrong is network systems something
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


hello friend, I have find a best website for education purpose. Here you find everything .


----------



## Shanners

Hello,

I just wanted to double check something with you guys - my skills assessment says this 

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

On my EOI for skilled relevant employment do I put Jan 2007 onwards or Feb 2007?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mgkarthick

change it to Feb 1st


Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to double check something with you guys - my skills assessment says this
> 
> The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> On my EOI for skilled relevant employment do I put Jan 2007 onwards or Feb 2007?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## nishantmid

*7 band each but no invite*



viv31085 said:


> Jegan,
> 
> so far NSW only inviting ICT BA/SA with 7 band in each module (IELTS)


Hi,

I think NSW has invited BA/SA with 65 points (excluding 5 points for SS), saying so since I too have 7 band each but overall 60+5 points but no invite, submitted EOI on 26th Nov,2105.


----------



## sridharv86

dheeraj81 said:


> I think the below members have high chances of being invited if all remaining invitations are released in next two rounds..
> 
> 1shridharv86 7017-Feb-16ICT
> 2Aree6015-Apr-15ICT
> 3mansikhanna836027-Apr-15ICT
> 4athar.dcsian609-May-15ICT
> 5Lakhy113609-May-15ICT
> 6Shanners604-Jun-15ICT
> 7samir00756015-Jun-15ICT
> 8ankg6019-Jun-15ICT


Dheeraj, 
I have updated my EOI with 65 points today 22.02. Can you please update the list??

Thanks and I really hope those who have been waiting for so long get it in the March 9 round. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to double check something with you guys - my skills assessment says this
> 
> The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> On my EOI for skilled relevant employment do I put Jan 2007 onwards or Feb 2007?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Shanners you need to calculate from Feb 2007 change it on EOI immediately


----------



## dheeraj81

parveen123 said:


> hello friend, I have find a best website for education purpose. Here you find everything .


Please share the same..

Also share your EOI as well


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> I think the below members have high chances of being invited if all remaining invitations are released in next two rounds..
> 
> 1	shridharv86 70	17-Feb-16 ICT
> 2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT
> 7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT


Guys,

i think there are no more than 200 EOI of 60 pointers between 8th Feb and 31 June 15. that too on higher side... ( also out of which around 40-60 would have been cleared in last round on 17th Feb 16)

## 
approx. from 8 Feb 15 to 23 June 115, all 65 pointers got cleared in first 2 rounds of FY 15-16(128 *2 = 248 invites)


Assumption basis as shared earlier....

- many 60 pointers would have opted for NSW last mass invite during mar - June 15
- many have opted for different other states
- many might have increased their score.
- Unfortunately, for few points might have decreased as well.


----------



## Shanners

vikaschandra said:


> Shanners you need to calculate from Feb 2007 change it on EOI immediately


Just checking-my date of effect wont change will it?


----------



## sridharv86

Shanners said:


> Just checking-my date of effect wont change will it?


If it doesn't affect the scores, it won't, I guess.


----------



## Shanners

sridharv86 said:


> If it doesn't affect the scores, it won't, I guess.


Thanks, no it wont effect the score...
I'm glad I checked, did the EOI such a long time ago now!


----------



## sridharv86

Shanners said:


> Thanks, no it wont effect the score...
> I'm glad I checked, did the EOI such a long time ago now!


I know. Just hang in there for another 16 days! 

ACS Submission (ICT BA) - 08/02/2016 | ACS Result - 15/02/2016 | PTE Exam - 16/02/2016 | PTE Result - L-90/R-88/S-83/W-90 | Points - 65 | EOI Submission - 22/02/2016 | Invite - xxxxxx | Visa lodging - xxxxxx | Visa Grant - xxxxxx

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## dheeraj81

sridharv86 said:


> Dheeraj,
> I have updated my EOI with 65 points today 22.02. Can you please update the list??
> 
> Thanks and I really hope those who have been waiting for so long get it in the March 9 round.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


Updated


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys, updated List...

1	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
12	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
13	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
14	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
15	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
16	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
17	immigrant589	60	29-Jul-15 ICT 
18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
37	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
42	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 
45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
48	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
49	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
50	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 


Round	17-Feb-16 

Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Mar-15


----------



## sridharv86

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, updated List...
> 
> 1	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 12	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
> 13	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
> 14	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 15	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 16	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 17	immigrant589	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
> 19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15
> 22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15
> 31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 42	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
> 43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
> 45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 48	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
> 
> 
> Round	17-Feb-16
> 
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Mar-15


Dheeraj, 
Where did you find the visa DOE for 65 pointers as 16-Feb? Is it based on some people in the forum who got the invite?


----------



## wiqhussain

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, updated List...
> 
> 1	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 9	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 10	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 11	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 12	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
> 13	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
> 14	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 15	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 16	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 17	immigrant589	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
> 19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15
> 22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15
> 31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 42	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
> 43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
> 45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 48	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
> 
> 
> Round	17-Feb-16
> 
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Mar-15


ahhh, feeling relaxed to see myself under top 10.


----------



## vish1985

As per Feb 17th round following are the summary for BA - 2015-2016.

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	(Total Allotted)-1536 (Total Invite Issued)-1366

So 170 invites are remaining for 2016-2017. Also i read somewhere in the forum that ACS released the list for 2016-2017 ICT Occupations, in which they have retained BA & SA. Also there are number of other new occupations added like , Testing Analyst, Web developer and all. I think this year BA will get closed by 2 round maximum.
All the best for all the aspirants.

PS Note : Invitation will be sent by the system as per the EOI lodged. There may be minimum 20% over claimed EOIs in the loop who will not be able to move further.Also many people may be invited in 190 as well. How this count will affect the next round?


----------



## immigrant589

I have lodged EOI with 60 Points on 29th June 2015. What are the chances??


----------



## andreyx108b

immigrant589 said:


> I have lodged EOI with 60 Points on 29th June 2015. What are the chances??


Quite grim  at least for this financial yet. 

The quota suppose to run out within 1-3 rounds


----------



## dheeraj81

immigrant589 said:


> I have lodged EOI with 60 Points on 29th June 2015. What are the chances??


Hi Immigrant189, your EOI Date is 29 July or 29 June, your confirmed it as 29 July during last conversation....

:confused2:


----------



## immigrant589

Apologies Dheeraj

That was a typing mistake

Regards


----------



## dheeraj81

wiqhussain said:


> ahhh, feeling relaxed to see myself under top 10.


Based on % of forum list cleared and invitations issued in during last few rounds - 170 invitations can clear somewhere between top 10 to 19 top pointers(including 65 or more and 60 pointers )

% of people on forum list was somewhere between 6.5 to 11% -- status from last 3 rounds...


----------



## dheeraj81

immigrant589 said:


> Apologies Dheeraj
> 
> That was a typing mistake
> 
> Regards


ok.. no problem,, will update it in the list...


----------



## Ind79

immigrant589 said:


> I have lodged EOI with 60 Points on 29th June 2015. What are the chances??


Try giving PTE, and gain 10 points...It is really easy and high scoring...Also the results come out within 24 hours.


----------



## dheeraj81

sridharv86 said:


> Dheeraj,
> Where did you find the visa DOE for 65 pointers as 16-Feb? Is it based on some people in the forum who got the invite?


Hi Sridharv, 

All higher pointers till the invitation date is cleared first before moving ahead with lower pointers... since the invitations were issued to 60 Pointers, that means all 65 or more pointers were cleared till invitation date.


----------



## sridharv86

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Sridharv,
> 
> All higher pointers till the invitation date is cleared first before moving ahead with lower pointers... since the invitations were issued to 60 Pointers, that means all 65 or more pointers were cleared till invitation date.


Got it. Thanks! 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143

Hi,

If i submit my EOI 190 for NSW in march 2016, is there any possibility that i will get an invitation before june ? if i am not getting an invitation before june, do i need to submit EOI again for next year if the rules changes for ICT SA ?

Can some one suggest me, i have 55 points + 5 if i go with 190, Do u want me to apply for 190 or do u want me increase my PTE score and apply so that i can get my invitation early.

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## mansikhanna83

pradu143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If i submit my EOI 190 for NSW in march 2016, is there any possibility that i will get an invitation before june ? if i am not getting an invitation before june, do i need to submit EOI again for next year if the rules changes for ICT SA ?
> 
> Can some one suggest me, i have 55 points + 5 if i go with 190, Do u want me to apply for 190 or do u want me increase my PTE score and apply so that i can get my invitation early.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Pradeep


Hi Pradeep,

An EOI has a validity for 2 years so you donot have to resubmit your EOI in next financial year. But incase you want an early invitation i would suggest to go for PTE and try and increase your points

Thanks 

MK


----------



## guru_subbs

Just increase your PTE score and your life will become easier a lot. Else it's going to be struggle on every step forward.


----------



## harisagarp

Hi expats I am also waiting for my invitation EOI submitted on Feb 11 with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 for NSW in ICT BA .


----------



## pradu143

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> An EOI has a validity for 2 years so you donot have to resubmit your EOI in next financial year. But incase you want an early invitation i would suggest to go for PTE and try and increase your points
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MK


Thanks MK for ur suggesstions, if i try and get 79+ in PTE then also i will be at 65 points for 189, so how early can i get an invitation with 65 points ? 

i have one more doubt if after applying EOI or lodging a Visa, the results are not out and i turned 33 yrs so in this case will they reduce my 5 points ? if yes, can you clear me if they are going to consider the age in EOI or applying visa also.

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## prakash_A

*Basic Question*

Hi Everyone,

I am very new to this forum and have very basic question. I work in SAS and VBA Programing, my question here is whether i am eligible to apply as ICT business Analyst or Software Engineer Category. 

Need experts inputs on this.

Thanks!


----------



## pradu143

prakash_A said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and have very basic question. I work in SAS and VBA Programing, my question here is whether i am eligible to apply as ICT business Analyst or Software Engineer Category.
> 
> Need experts inputs on this.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Prakash,

It would be better to compare your roles and responsibilities with ANZSCO rolesand decide in which category u fall under as you need to mentioned roles 65% relevant on the reference letter.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## ayesha115

Hi guys, can I ask some questions? I am new in the forum, I was invited last dec to lodge visa 189. 
Today I received a medical request from the agent and below message I saw email address GSM.allocatedxxxxxatdomain.com, does this mean my application was allocated and my documents are already reviewed by the CO and only need a medical cert?


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

ayesha115 said:


> Hi guys, can I ask some questions? I am new in the forum, I was invited last dec to lodge visa 189.
> Today I received a medical request from the agent and below message I saw email address GSM.allocatedxxxxxatdomain.com, does this mean my application was allocated and my documents are already reviewed by the CO and only need a medical cert?


Hi Ayesha,

Yes, a case officer has been allocated to your visa application to assess. I presume you had uploaded all your documents except Medicals and hence they are mailing you to undergo medical examination as per the process.

Regards,


----------



## simpsonaj

dreamsanj said:


> dheeraj.. for the final list we shall add one guy. found him on different line..
> ankur_1900 ankur_1900
> Join Date: May 2014
> Location: Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi friends
> 
> did any one receive NSW invite for Business analyst profession? Any info on what is the latest date untill which the invites have been issued?
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> Points without SS - 60
> Occupation - 261111
> Date of application - 14th Oct 2015


Hi Dreamsanj,

I got invited to apply for a state nomination on 11th Feb. I submitted my EOI on 5th Feb.
I went with 189 invitation once it came through on the 17th Feb though.
Hope that helps.

Thanks


----------



## ayesha115

> Hi Ayesha,
> 
> Yes, a case officer has been allocated to your visa application to assess. I presume you had uploaded all your documents except Medicals and hence they are mailing you to undergo medical examination as per the process.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you LakshmiNarasimhan, I submitted form 80, COE and other supporting doc. I hope all will be well and smooth.


----------



## mgkarthick

Go as Analyst Programmer


prakash_A said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and have very basic question. I work in SAS and VBA Programing, my question here is whether i am eligible to apply as ICT business Analyst or Software Engineer Category.
> 
> Need experts inputs on this.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## simpsonaj

mgkarthick said:


> Go as Analyst Programmer


Hi mgkarthick,

You'd need to review these occupations on the ACS website in order to match your job description against the list of requirements for that role.

You can find the ACS role descriptions here:

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants

Click on the link called "ANZSCO Code Information" whcih will automatically download a PDF with the descriptions of the different roles that ACS do skills assessments for.

Hope that helps.

Thanks


----------



## rahul1987

Hi all 
Although I did receive my invite on 17feb round, I am having difficulty in finalizimg the state I want to go. I have a friend of mine living in Melbourne who can support for a while, but then there are many open questions which need to be answered before I decide which state should I settle. Is there any thread that can help me answer my questions like 
1) what's the living cost? 
2) where can I find a job in my profile and so on... 

Thanks in advance 
P. S : I did search a lot thread but no luck. So decided to ask you guy as I have been in this amazing group for an year now.


----------



## viv31085

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> Although I did receive my invite on 17feb round, I am having difficulty in finalizimg the state I want to go. I have a friend of mine living in Melbourne who can support for a while, but then there are many open questions which need to be answered before I decide which state should I settle. Is there any thread that can help me answer my questions like
> 1) what's the living cost?
> 2) where can I find a job in my profile and so on...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> P. S : I did search a lot thread but no luck. So decided to ask you guy as I have been in this amazing group for an year now.


Hi Rahul, assuming you are ICT BA you can very well go and settle in melbourne. IT industry is good in both sydney and melbourne. I have friends all over australia and they say quality of living is very good in melbourne, you also have friend there so i think its a no brainer.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> Although I did receive my invite on 17feb round, I am having difficulty in finalizimg the state I want to go. I have a friend of mine living in Melbourne who can support for a while, but then there are many open questions which need to be answered before I decide which state should I settle. Is there any thread that can help me answer my questions like
> 1) what's the living cost?
> 2) where can I find a job in my profile and so on...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> P. S : I did search a lot thread but no luck. So decided to ask you guy as I have been in this amazing group for an year now.


*Melbourne cost of living:*
1. Rent - anywhere between 1400- 1800 AUD. You have to pay a month's rent towards the bond and will be refunded when you vacate the premises(Hoping there's no damage to the property during your stay)
2. Groceries - 700 AUD(Includes vegetables, Indian groceries, meat).
3. Internet - 60 AUD (for a typical TPG connection)
4. Mobile - An unlimited plan for 60 AUD per connection
5. Electricity and gas bills - Usually paid every quarter or 2 months - might come around to 500 AUD
6. To setup a house would cost you anywhere around 4-6k AUD (Bed, Quilt, sheets, Television, refrigerator, washing machine, Couch). Mostly depends on your preference 
7. Utensils - Cheaper and convenient to buy in India. But if you prefer buying it from here, I guess you can squeeze it into the above budget.
8. Healthcare - Depends on whether you opt for a private health insurance; general practitioner fee is free but you need to take appointment in advance
9. Transportation - a monthly pass would cost you 140 AUD. If you're gonna buy a car, then you will be paying the registration fee (~900 AUD annually for 2013 model car that costs about 19k in present market rate) and another 700AUD for insurance. Petrol costs about $1 and few cents.
10. Education - If you're gonna admit your child to a private school it could cost you upward of 10k annually; Some people do advice to enrol them in public school or through the local council where the fee would be about 1200AUD annually for kindergarten. At primary level, it could cost you approximately 2k if you get an admission to catholic school. The Academic year is between January - December. Admission applications for 2017 will begin on March 2016 and end by June 2016.

The figures on car insurance, education, registration, utility bills are approximate. Eating meals outside and weekend trips can be expensive if you wanna live a lavish life.

Use paycalculator.com.au to ascertain your take home income and am sure you can meet your expense/saving chart if you plan on living a conservative life style.

All the very best.


----------



## rahul1987

viv31085 said:


> rahul1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Although I did receive my invite on 17feb round, I am having difficulty in finalizimg the state I want to go. I have a friend of mine living in Melbourne who can support for a while, but then there are many open questions which need to be answered before I decide which state should I settle. Is there any thread that can help me answer my questions like
> 1) what's the living cost?
> 2) where can I find a job in my profile and so on...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> P. S : I did search a lot thread but no luck. So decided to ask you guy as I have been in this amazing group for an year now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rahul, assuming you are ICT BA you can very well go and settle in melbourne. IT industry is good in both sydney and melbourne. I have friends all over australia and they say quality of living is very good in melbourne, you also have friend there so i think its a no brainer.
Click to expand...

viv
Thanks for your answer. 
As you said you have friends in Australia. Can you please let me know what would be living cost if I stay in Melbourne? As per my friend the living cost is 700aud that include rent and travel, few aud more when it comes to as he is cooking at home. The point is the cost of living this low in Australia??


----------



## viv31085

rahul1987 said:


> viv
> Thanks for your answer.
> As you said you have friends in Australia. Can you please let me know what would be living cost if I stay in Melbourne? As per my friend the living cost is 700aud that include rent and travel, few aud more when it comes to as he is cooking at home. The point is the cost of living this low in Australia??


Rahul i lived in australia for almost 3 years , for me it costed around 700-750AUD per month, never had car, dont smoke and i stayed with my friends. So if you are going to have a shared accommodation it will roughly cost you around 700-1000AUD ( based of ur quality of living). 
But if you want to live with your family thats quite expensive


----------



## viv31085

10K annually for a private school , wow man thats quite scary :noidea:


----------



## simpsonaj

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> Although I did receive my invite on 17feb round, I am having difficulty in finalizimg the state I want to go. I have a friend of mine living in Melbourne who can support for a while, but then there are many open questions which need to be answered before I decide which state should I settle. Is there any thread that can help me answer my questions like
> 1) what's the living cost?
> 2) where can I find a job in my profile and so on...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> P. S : I did search a lot thread but no luck. So decided to ask you guy as I have been in this amazing group for an year now.


Hi Rahul1987,

If you want to PM me I can advise you of costs of living etc for Sydney. Been here a little over 2 years. If you could let me know, will you be sharing a house, or havng a house of your own with family etc. And are you looking at living in a convenient location for the city, or suburbs with good transportation links or a beach lifestyle etc. It make a bit of a difference to costs!

Thanks


----------



## parveen123

hello friend
I am new in this field. please someone help how to create more traffic in our site
please some one gave any idea


----------



## ravirutul

Hi fellow Expats,

I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...

I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..

Cheers
Ravi


----------



## simpsonaj

ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Amazing, congratulations!!!

Would you mind sharing your timeline?

Thanks


----------



## 3CIPCA

ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Congrats Ravi. Welcome to Australia.


----------



## manmuru

Congratulations  It was super quick... 

Regards,
Muru




ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


----------



## vikaschandra

ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Congratulations Ravi


----------



## manc0108

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ravi


Just curious, is there direct grant for 190 visa as well?


----------



## vikaschandra

manc0108 said:


> Just curious, is there direct grant for 190 visa as well?


Why not it surely has direct grants


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Why not it surely has direct grants



Its pretty much the same ratio actually )))


----------



## dheeraj81

ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Congratulations Ravi... can you share list of documents you submitted. It will help all of us...


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Congrats Ravi !!


----------



## mansikhanna83

ravirutul said:


> Hi fellow Expats,
> 
> I received the golden email today.....189 Granted!! It was a direct grant....Filed my application with all the documents (Including PCC, form 80 and medical) on 11th February and received grant on 25th February....(I had filed EOI with 65 points and 0 points for experience)...
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for their constant support and guidance...Hope you all receive the grant soon..
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Congratulationslane:..... Can you please share the list of documents you submitted .


----------



## ravirutul

Hello Expats,

Thanks all for your wishes...You people are awesome...

Here is my points breakdown, timeline and the list of documents that I had submitted.

EOI filed with 65 points: 30 points for age, 15 for education and experience, 20 for English proficiency 

Timeline:

PTE = 7th September, 2015 (Overall 90, Listening 90, Reading 90, Writing 90, Speaking 80)
ACS filed: 4th November, 2015
ACS +ve assessment received: 12th November, 2015
EOI filed (189): 12th November, 2015
Medical: 29th November, 2015
Invitation received: 21st January, 2016
Application & Documents submitted: 11th February, 2016
Grant: 25th February, 2016.

List of documents that I had submitted:

(1) ACS report
(2) Degree certificates and transcripts of Bachelor and Master degree
(3) Work experience letters / reference letters for each job
(4) Resume
(5) Birth certificate
(6) Passport
(7) Digital passport sized photo 
(8) Form 80
(9) PTE report
(10) PCC (Both from India and USA)

I think many people have submitted the same set of documents, but my claiming no points for experience might have been the prime reason for the direct grant. I read on this forum that couple of other expats, who also did not claim any points for work exp, got direct grants. I hope I am wrong to assume so and you all get direct grants. 

Also, those who are applying for a PCC from USA (Identity history summary from FBI), please request it at least 4 months prior. I got mine after 4 and a half months. 

Cheers
Ravi


----------



## rahul1987

ravirutul said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Thanks all for your wishes...You people are awesome...
> 
> Here is my points breakdown, timeline and the list of documents that I had submitted.
> 
> EOI filed with 65 points: 30 points for age, 15 for education and experience, 20 for English proficiency
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> PTE = 7th September, 2015 (Overall 90, Listening 90, Reading 90, Writing 90, Speaking 80)
> ACS filed: 4th November, 2015
> ACS +ve assessment received: 12th November, 2015
> EOI filed (189): 12th November, 2015
> Medical: 29th November, 2015
> Invitation received: 21st January, 2016
> Application & Documents submitted: 11th February, 2016
> Grant: 25th February, 2016.
> 
> List of documents that I had submitted:
> 
> (1) ACS report
> (2) Degree certificates and transcripts of Bachelor and Master degree
> (3) Work experience letters / reference letters for each job
> (4) Resume
> (5) Birth certificate
> (6) Passport
> (7) Digital passport sized photo
> (8) Form 80
> (9) PTE report
> (10) PCC (Both from India and USA)
> 
> I think many people have submitted the same set of documents, but my claiming no points for experience might have been the prime reason for the direct grant. I read on this forum that couple of other expats, who also did not claim any points for work exp, got direct grants. I hope I am wrong to assume so and you all get direct grants.
> 
> Also, those who are applying for a PCC from USA (Identity history summary from FBI), please request it at least 4 months prior. I got mine after 4 and a half months.
> 
> Cheers
> Ravi


Ravi 
I might sound stupid but what you mean by direct grant? Is there something special in direct grant that normal grant does not have?


----------



## harisagarp

Ravirutul hi congrats and thanks for your info ,you have cleared my doubt I had a doubt that if I can do medicals before I get invitation from you message it seems we can do .What document should we carry for medical clinic for medicals .


----------



## sridharv86

rahul1987 said:


> Ravi
> I might sound stupid but what you mean by direct grant? Is there something special in direct grant that normal grant does not have?


It's when the CO doesn't ask you for any additional docs and is good with the docs you submitted with your visa application. So, this means you get your visa much quickly


----------



## ravirutul

@harisagarp: Yes, we definitely can undergo medical examination prior to filing EOI. I hope the following link will be useful to you...

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

If you can't open the link, just google " My health declarations" and it would take you to this page. 

@rahul1987: There's nothing stupid about your question buddy! I have been at your place. Direct grant is when you upload all your documents upfront and the case officer is satisfied with your documents and doesn't ask for anything else and grants you a visa. There is no communication between you and your CO at all in the case of direct grant. 

The other type of grant is when you upload all your documents except your medical or PCC or form 80 or something else. Some people wait for the CO to ask them to undergo medical examination....Or they wait for their PCC (Police clearance) to arrive; hence they don't submit it upfront; along with their other documents. This involves communication between your CO and you and it usually takes longer than the direct grant. Hope I have cleared your doubt. 

Regards
Ravi


----------



## harisagarp

Hi Ravi thanks again,I have created a Immiaccount and applied for my health application and submitted it ,now should I take copy of form to any eclinic I am in Hyderabad do you have any idea what I have to do next and where to go.thanks in advance.


----------



## ravirutul

harisagarp said:


> Hi Ravi thanks again,I have created a Immiaccount and applied for my health application and submitted it ,now should I take copy of form to any eclinic I am in Hyderabad do you have any idea what I have to do next and where to go.thanks in advance.


Go to any of the following hospitals:

(1) Centre for Migration Medicine

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address:
8-2-293/HH/89, MLA Colony
ACB HQ Office Road
Banjara Hills Road 12
Hyderabad 500 034
Telangana

Telephone:
+91 85 0077 7000
+91 40 2980 6789

Fax
+91 40 2322 5087

Additional information:

Doctor(s):
Dr Raj Kumar Songa


(2) GYD Diagnostic and Reference Laboratories
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address:
6-1-126 and 127/4, Padma Rao Nagar
(lane opposite Gharounda Supermarket)
Secunderabad 500025

Counter hours
Monday to Saturday 8.30 am to 8 pm
Sunday 9 am to 1 pm

Telephone:
+91 40 4241 4142
+91 40 4241 4143
+91 40 4241 4144
+91 40 4241 4145
Fax
+91 40 4241 4146
Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Manjunath Dinaker


Call the hospital, take an appointment for Australian immigration health examination and ask them what all documents are required.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## EnITeeIEn

Hi All, 

Wanted to post an update. My cousin had applied for 189 and 190. Yesterday, he received the invitation email from NSW. His details are below:
EOI - 28-Aug-2015
ANZSCO Code: 261112
Total Pts: 60 + 5
{Age: 25 pts
Education: 15 pts
English: 20 (PTE 90)} 

Finally, 60 pts has begun!!


----------



## dreamsanj

Seriously... 
Well then guys please check your eoi and check with agent. Please confirm if you have received nsw nomination..


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi

I have a small doubt. 
After lodging the Visa, it lists down migrating and non migrating members.
Is it necessary to fill the forms for non migrating members (father, mother) ?

please assist.
- RAKI


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a small doubt.
> After lodging the Visa, it lists down migrating and non migrating members.
> Is it necessary to fill the forms for non migrating members (father, mother) ?
> 
> please assist.
> - RAKI


Hi,

Yes, you need to list down both migrating and non-migrating members including your father, mother, sibling (brother, sister). In the check box, you need to select the relevant option Yes or No for Migration.


----------



## ankur_1900

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to post an update. My cousin had applied for 189 and 190. Yesterday, he received the invitation email from NSW. His details are below:
> EOI - 28-Aug-2015
> ANZSCO Code: 261112
> Total Pts: 60 + 5
> {Age: 25 pts
> Education: 15 pts
> English: 20 (PTE 90)}
> 
> Finally, 60 pts has begun!!


Thats awesome. I think they are priortizing guys with superior english - 20 pts. Did any business analyst with 60 pts receive invite?


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you Lakshmi. Do you have to submit documents for them as well ?
They have listed for 1221, form 80 and health assessment. But they are not travelling now. So should I ?



LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a small doubt.
> After lodging the Visa, it lists down migrating and non migrating members.
> Is it necessary to fill the forms for non migrating members (father, mother) ?
> 
> please assist.
> - RAKI
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you need to list down both migrating and non-migrating members including your father, mother, sibling (brother, sister). In the check box, you need to select the relevant option Yes or No for Migration.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Hi, Yes, you need to list down both migrating and non-migrating members including your father, mother, sibling (brother, sister). In the check box, you need to select the relevant option Yes or No for Migration.


Dont feel anyone in non-migrating relatives if they are not migratingZ you will then be asked for docs for them, numerous posts about this on the forum.


----------



## RAKI1978

Thank you Andrey. Let me try searching the forum. 



andreyx108b said:


> LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Yes, you need to list down both migrating and non-migrating members including your father, mother, sibling (brother, sister). In the check box, you need to select the relevant option Yes or No for Migration.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont feel anyone in non-migrating relatives if they are not migratingZ you will then be asked for docs for them, numerous posts about this on the forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## rc4aus

have received ACS response today. It is positive.
However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil. 
While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?


----------



## John Page

rc4aus said:


> have received ACS response today. It is positive.
> However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil.
> While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?


I believe only positive assessment is important. Location doesn't matter. However they would heave mentioned the tenure. Ensure that is correct


----------



## vikaschandra

rc4aus said:


> have received ACS response today. It is positive.
> However they have clubbed my experience with present employer with location as India. However my experience proof submitted had clearly mentioned this as split between India and brazil.
> While filing Eoi I will be submitting this as split experience I am sure. Will it impact me negatively later? Should I get the letter corrected from ACS even though there is no effect on points calculation?


You should request ACS for correction/Clarification I think recently I had seen some with similar situation and he too contacted ACS and was provided with correction.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

andreyx108b said:


> Dont feel anyone in non-migrating relatives if they are not migratingZ you will then be asked for docs for them, numerous posts about this on the forum.



Andrey,

You need to include only your parents and siblings though they are not migrating but NOT relatives.

One of my friend had declared their parents, siblings (marked them as non -migrant) DIBP had not asked any docs for them.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

RAKI1978 said:


> Thank you Lakshmi. Do you have to submit documents for them as well ?
> They have listed for 1221, form 80 and health assessment. But they are not travelling now. So should I ?


Raki,

Form 80, Form 1221 and health assessment is only for those who are migrating. 

If DIBP had asked for all the above to the ones who have listed as "Non-migrant" in your form80, then you need to write back to DIBP.

PM me your personal number so we can talk.


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Thank you Lakshmi. Do you have to submit documents for them as well ?
> They have listed for 1221, form 80 and health assessment. But they are not travelling now. So should I ?


Raki can you check the request and confirm for who exactly the CO is requesting for these forms and Health Assessments (does it say for father, mother) 

cause if they are not migrating with you their should not be such request.


----------



## andreyx108b

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Andrey, You need to include only your parents and siblings though they are not migrating but NOT relatives. One of my friend had declared their parents, siblings (marked them as non -migrant) DIBP had not asked any docs for them.


You can find numerous posts where people were asked.


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys, updated list till date....

1	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
9	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
10	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
11	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
12	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
13	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
14	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
15	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
16	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
17	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
37	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
43	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 
46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
49	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
50	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
51	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 
52	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, updated list till date....
> 
> 1	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 2	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 3	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 4	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 5	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 6	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 7	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 8	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 9	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 10	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 11	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 12	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 13	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
> 14	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
> 15	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 16	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 17	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
> 19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15
> 22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15
> 31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT
> 42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 43	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
> 44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
> 46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 49	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
> 52	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16


Hi Dheeraj what are we anticipating for the up coming round? wondering if the 2015 candidates can be cleared? doubtful though :confused2:


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Dheeraj what are we anticipating for the up coming round? wondering if the 2015 candidates can be cleared? doubtful though :confused2:


i feel atleast till June 2015 60 pointers will be cleared if all 170 invitations are issued in March... as i could hardly see any 65 pointers adding up to top of queue in our forum...

as per my analysis of last few rounds 170 invitations can clear 10-20 top people on our list...


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> i feel atleast till June 2015 60 pointers will be cleared if all 170 invitations are issued in March... as i could hardly see any 65 pointers adding up to top of queue in our forum...
> 
> as per my analysis of last few rounds 170 invitations can clear 10-20 top people on our list...


agree with you but I am assuming that it should touch July if all 170 are issued in march. well nothing much can be said as of today have to wait for yet another week and see the results live..

Best wishes you should be receiving your ITA soon.


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> agree with you but I am assuming that it should touch July if all 170 are issued in march. well nothing much can be said as of today have to wait for yet another week and see the results live..
> 
> Best wishes you should be receiving your ITA soon.


Thank you Vikas,

hoping for miracle to happen


----------



## simpsonaj

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Andrey,
> 
> You need to include only your parents and siblings though they are not migrating but NOT relatives.
> 
> One of my friend had declared their parents, siblings (marked them as non -migrant) DIBP had not asked any docs for them.


I went with a migration agent here in Oz who said not to include parents and siblings in the application if they are not migrating.


----------



## rc4aus

EOI filed today - system analyst. 70 points.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Updated Waiting List*

Hello all found couple more guys who have joined the waiting list 

Guys, updated list till date....
1	rc4aus 29-Feb-16	ICT	SA
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
3	GPP 24-Feb-16	ICT BA
4	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT	
5	mansikhanna83 60	27-Apr-15	ICT	
6	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT	
7	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
8	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
9	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT	
10	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT	
11	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT	
12	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT	
13	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT	
14	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT	
15	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	
16	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15	get additional 5 points on 9th March
17	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
18	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
19	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
20	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	
21	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
22	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
23	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15	
24	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
25	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
26	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
28	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
30	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
32	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	
33	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
34	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT	
35	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
36	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
39	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
40	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
43	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	
44	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT	
45	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	
46	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15	
48	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
50	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT	
51	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
52	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
53	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16	
54	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16


----------



## manmuru

Yes. I have included my brother and my father as 'Non-Migrating Dependents'. Later I came to know from the forum members that we need to upload PCC and do Medicals for them as well even if they are not migrating. I have also seen many cases where CO asked for these documents. So I submitted Form 1023 to remove my brother and father from 'Non-Migrating Dependents' list. As they are not financially depend on me and they do not have any plans to migrate in the future. If you are sure that they will not migrate, then you can request CO to remove them from the Non-Migrating dependents list.



simpsonaj said:


> I went with a migration agent here in Oz who said not to include parents and siblings in the application if they are not migrating.


----------



## rc4aus

manmuru said:


> Yes. I have included my brother and my father as 'Non-Migrating Dependents'. Later I came to know from the forum members that we need to upload PCC and do Medicals for them as well even if they are not migrating. I have also seen many cases where CO asked for these documents. So I submitted Form 1023 to remove my brother and father from 'Non-Migrating Dependents' list. As they are not financially depend on me and they do not have any plans to migrate in the future. If you are sure that they will not migrate, then you can request CO to remove them from the Non-Migrating dependents list.


Hi.
How about the case where today the parents are not drorndent on me but in six months or a year they will retire and will be dependent on me. Will I be able to.add them on or apply for a separate visa? Which is the best way? If I include them in today it will be impossible to prove the dependency. Any inputs?


----------



## vikaschandra

rc4aus said:


> Hi.h
> How about the case where today the parents are not drorndent on me but in six months or a year they will retire and will be dependent on me. Will I be able to.add them on or apply for a separate visa? Which is the best way? If I include them in today it will be impossible to prove the dependency. Any inputs?


Do it later once you have got your grant that would be easier as today you would need to prove the dependency.


----------



## Irada_K

Hi, when is the next round?


----------



## mansikhanna83

Irada_K said:


> Hi, when is the next round?


9th March


----------



## AKJain

Hi Friends,

Submitted EOI on 27 Feb 2016 for System Analyst under 189.

__________________
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
16/01/2016 - PTE-A (L90 R88 W81 S90)
24/02/2016 - ACS Result +ve
27/02/2016 - EOI submitted (65 points)
29/02/2016 - USA PCC - Packet Reached FBI


----------



## malbuquerque306

AKJain said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Submitted EOI on 27 Feb 2016 for System Analyst under 189.
> 
> __________________
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> 16/01/2016 - PTE-A (L90 R88 W81 S90)
> 24/02/2016 - ACS Result +ve
> 27/02/2016 - EOI submitted (65 points)
> 29/02/2016 - USA PCC - Packet Reached FBI


good luck! jumping the queue and receiving an invitation next round


----------



## kanwar deep

*CO Allocated*

Hi guys,

Just wanted to update that i got the CO allocated on 22 feb...requested form 80 for primary nd secondary applicant

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update that i got the CO allocated on 22 feb...requested form 80 for primary nd secondary applicant
> 
> Kanwar


Hi kanwar Had you not uploaded it upfront?


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Guys,

I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family. 

Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!

Regards,


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats LakshmiNarasimhan


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats LakshmiNarasimhan


Thanks Alex !


----------



## dheeraj81

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Regards,



Congrats LakshmiNarasimhan


----------



## manmuru

Congratulations buddy!





LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Thanks Dheeraj and Manmuru!!


----------



## vikaschandra

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations LakshmiNarasimhan.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations LakshmiNarasimhan.


Thanks Vikas !

All I did was just wrote an reminder email to the Case Officer last Friday. May be because of that reminder email or just an co-incidence, god only knows


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hi kanwar Had you not uploaded it upfront?


Some other docs were pending nd will be getting it by tomorrow probably, will do it accordingly

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Regards,



Congrats lakshmi...wish u nd ur family bright future ahead in Australia nd wish everyone else waiting here also gets this great soon as quickly as possible

Kanwar


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

kanwar deep said:


> Congrats lakshmi...wish u nd ur family bright future ahead in Australia nd wish everyone else waiting here also gets this great soon as quickly as possible
> 
> Kanwar



Thanks Kanwar! Hope everyone waiting will get it quickly


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Lakshmi. Wish you Good Luck there.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi Guys,

Please help with your advice for Travelling Overseas.

Currently, I am on 457 Visa and my PR application is being processed. I have given Bridge visa B which is not in effect due to the 457 visa. As I understand, 457 visa allows me to travel to overseas and return to Australia. As my PR is being processed will there be any change in this process. Do I need to take Bridge Visa A?

Kindly help.


----------



## 3CIPCA

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Thanks Vikas !
> 
> All I did was just wrote an reminder email to the Case Officer last Friday. May be because of that reminder email or just an co-incidence, god only knows


Congrats LakshmiNarasimhan


----------



## RAKI1978

*Hey Guys, 

Just my thought....
Those who got the grant could actually post requests from Case officer once they were assigned. This will actually help forum members to get missing documents ready and processing faster and smoother. In turn, turn around time will be faster for everyone. *


----------



## andreyx108b

RAKI1978 said:


> Hey Guys, Just my thought.... Those who got the grant could actually post requests from Case officer once they were assigned. This will actually help forum members to get missing documents ready and processing faster and smoother. In turn, turn around time will be faster for everyone.


On the tracker.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Sush1 and 3CIPCA - Thank you for your Wishes!

Again Wish you the speedy grants!!


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi all,

Just curious. trying to get the trend right..

when the invitations stopped last year. looks like feb 2015- 60 pointers were left out. so everyone prior to them had got invite. any body who was following this thread can you guys confirm if 2014 60 pointers got before the last round got over. looks like that to me but need to hear it from hourse's mouth. when did the last guy get in. 

it gives hope for the last qtr guys like me with 60 pointers. Also, those who were waiting,, did they enhance the points by NSW nomination or VIC nomination to climb 65 points and take the invite..

PS:
hoping desperately to see some invitation to clear upto 3rd qtr 60 pointers of 2015..


----------



## smsingh13

Anyone for whom CO was allocated lately ? What was Visa application date in IMMI Account ?

Mine is a VIC SS category, visa applied on 9thFEb, but no CO allocated till now.

So just curious to know.


----------



## dheeraj81

dreamsanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious. trying to get the trend right..
> 
> when the invitations stopped last year. looks like feb 2015- 60 pointers were left out. so everyone prior to them had got invite. any body who was following this thread can you guys confirm if 2014 60 pointers got before the last round got over. looks like that to me but need to hear it from hourse's mouth. when did the last guy get in.
> 
> it gives hope for the last qtr guys like me with 60 pointers. Also, those who were waiting,, did they enhance the points by NSW nomination or VIC nomination to climb 65 points and take the invite..
> 
> PS:
> hoping desperately to see some invitation to clear upto 3rd qtr 60 pointers of 2015..


Yes Dreamsanj, Visa date of effect cutoff in Feb 2015 round was 8th Feb 2015 for 60 pointers that means all 60 or more pointers before 8th Feb 2015 got their invitation...

i hope this clarifies...

So effectively for fresh July 2015 round there was
1) 4 Months of backlog for 65 or more pointers (last round was on 27th Feb 2015)
2) Approx 5 Months of backlog for 60 Pointers ( Visa DOE... 8th Feb 2015)


----------



## 3CIPCA

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help with your advice for Travelling Overseas.
> 
> Currently, I am on 457 Visa and my PR application is being processed. I have given Bridge visa B which is not in effect due to the 457 visa. As I understand, 457 visa allows me to travel to overseas and return to Australia. As my PR is being processed will there be any change in this process. Do I need to take Bridge Visa A?
> 
> Kindly help.


Hi Vikas/Raki,

Any idea on the request which I made. Please suggest.
If not suggest the thread on which I should post this meesage.
I tried googling it but could not find any information or threads for similar positions.

Kindly help.

Thank you


----------



## Irada_K

Hi,

ACS approved 2 years of my experience and this is enough for applying. But could I submit other experience on EOI, ticking "Relevant experience"?

Thank you


----------



## 3CIPCA

Irada_K said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS approved 2 years of my experience and this is enough for applying. But could I submit other experience on EOI, ticking "Relevant experience"?
> 
> Thank you


Good Luck Irada


----------



## dheeraj81

Irada_K said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS approved 2 years of my experience and this is enough for applying. But could I submit other experience on EOI, ticking "Relevant experience"?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Irada,

Only mark the experience after "date" as mentioned in ACS as relevant in EOI.

The following employment after *"DATE"* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## Irada_K

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Irada,
> 
> Only mark the experience after "date" as mentioned in ACS as relevant in EOI.
> 
> The following employment after *"DATE"* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas/Raki,
> 
> Any idea on the request which I made. Please suggest.
> If not suggest the thread on which I should post this meesage.
> I tried googling it but could not find any information or threads for similar positions.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Thank you


To be honest with you I am not aware of the procedure with regards to 457A & B + 189 please search the forum possibly you might get your answer


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi 3CIPCA,

Sorry for the delayed response.

You can not travel overseas with a *Bridging Visa - A* although it is inactive as your 457 is in force. Nevertheless, if you want to travel, you need to apply for a Bridging Visa B for you to return back to Australia. 
You could also double check with DIBP by emailing them.
- RAKI



3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas/Raki,
> 
> Any idea on the request which I made. Please suggest.
> If not suggest the thread on which I should post this meesage.
> I tried googling it but could not find any information or threads for similar positions.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## RAKI1978

Go through this link... found it helpful.

http://migrationblog.border.gov.au/2012/02/20/b-sure-you-can-return-—-for-bridging-visa-a-holders/




3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas/Raki,
> 
> Any idea on the request which I made. Please suggest.
> If not suggest the thread on which I should post this meesage.
> I tried googling it but could not find any information or threads for similar positions.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## malbuquerque306

Please do a favor to yourself. If you are a systems analyst working such as analyst programmer, soft eng and/or tester please apply to 2613 instead. You guys of 261111 will be waiting such long time! From my own researching over the last 6 months and based on myimmitracker log tool, this is very true...

I have not been helped much here but I would like to give you a helpful advice (for free! lol). I know that the majority here are indians (I have been to India and I like/admire you guys and culture) so I know you have programming/testing/deployment expertise, therefore should be eligible for 2613 group! 

Search, study the possibilities, organize, plan and DO it!


----------



## conjoinme

Good observation malbuquerque306 . Too late for me now but I have got this done for my brother.


----------



## conjoinme

Good Luck to all for March 9


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Vikas/Raki,
> 
> Any idea on the request which I made. Please suggest.
> If not suggest the thread on which I should post this meesage.
> I tried googling it but could not find any information or threads for similar positions.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Thank you


Hi 3CIPCA,

I would strongly suggest you to drop a query at Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information | AustraliaForum.com under the thread called "Ask Mark". Mark is an registered MARA agent having more experience, running a Consultancy at Sydney and also providing support through this forum as free of cost.

He may be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List.... Best of luck everyone...

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
3	GDP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 
5	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 
6	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT 
7	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
8	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT 
9	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
10	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
11	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT 
12	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
13	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
14	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
15	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
16	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
17	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
18	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
19	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
20	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
22	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
23	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
24	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
25	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
26	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
27	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
28	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
29	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
30	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
32	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
34	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
35	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
36	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
37	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
42	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
46	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
47	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
49	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 
50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
53	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 
54	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
55	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
56	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 
57	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 



Round	17-Feb-16 
Unofficial - As per Group Member confirmation 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16 
Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Mar-15


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List.... Best of luck everyone...
> 
> 1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16
> 2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 3	GDP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16
> 5	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16
> 6	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT
> 7	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 8	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT
> 9	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 10	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 11	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT
> 12	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT
> 13	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 14	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 15	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 16	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 17	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
> 18	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March
> 19	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 20	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 22	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
> 23	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 24	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 25	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15
> 26	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 27	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 28	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 29	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 30	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 32	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 34	vivek	60	30-Sep-15
> 35	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT
> 37	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT
> 46	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 47	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
> 48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
> 50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 51	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 53	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16
> 54	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
> 57	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16
> 
> 
> 
> Round	17-Feb-16
> Unofficial - As per Group Member confirmation
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 65 points	16-Feb-16
> Last Visa Date of Effect - 60 points	20-Mar-15


Couple more days Dheeraj and thereafter the first level wait shall be over for many of you. Best wishes to everyone


----------



## abhi2222

*Chances for 60 Pointer -Skilled - Subclass - 190*

Please share your views about what are the chances for 60 Pointer in Skilled - Subclass - 190 NSW ?


Skilled - Subclass - 190 NSW | ICT BA - 261111 | ACS - Completed | EOI Submitted - 16/11/2015 Points: 60 (55+5)


----------



## vikaschandra

abhi2222 said:


> Please share your views about what are the chances for 60 Pointer in Skilled - Subclass - 190 NSW ?
> 
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 190 NSW | ICT BA - 261111 | ACS - Completed | EOI Submitted - 16/11/2015 Points: 60 (55+5)


seems difficult to get the invite but not impossible.


----------



## RAKI1978

For business analyst 60 points , NSW is close to impossible. I personally waited from Jan 2015 until Dec 20151 yr), nothing came through. Work kept me busy , forgot about it. Then I went for 189 after scoring good points in PTE and got my points increased. With 65 points i got invite within 2 rounds. So increase your score. No point waiting.

Thanks.


----------



## VBA

Hi all,

Do you guys think that after 2 more rounds, no more invitations will be there for ICT BA???? And people like me who are going to apply after March will be considered in July??? 
Also, if anyone has any idea about the changes going to happen in future, then please share. 

Thank you.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi vba. Are you done with acs?.. What's your points breakup..


----------



## dreamsanj

Well dheeraj.. Every round brings some glimmer of hope into me and close to next round such as today that hope is fast deflated. Right after 17th round when the new list was done.. I climbed to unprecedented 42 rank in chart. Now again close to this round I am back to where it started. Well just my luck


----------



## VBA

dreamsanj said:


> Hi vba. Are you done with acs?.. What's your points breakup..


Hi
Yes I have positive assessment for ICT BA from ACS and as of now it's 50 points but with 65+ it will be 60, however, I am trying to get 79+ this time. 
But still if it seems like that only two more rounds left, I feel very demoralised and unable to concentrate on preparation. 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

VBA said:


> Hi all, Do you guys think that after 2 more rounds, no more invitations will be there for ICT BA???? And people like me who are going to apply after March will be considered in July??? Also, if anyone has any idea about the changes going to happen in future, then please share. Thank you.


I think ceiling will be reached very soon.?


----------



## dheeraj81

dreamsanj said:


> Well dheeraj.. Every round brings some glimmer of hope into me and close to next round such as today that hope is fast deflated. Right after 17th round when the new list was done.. I climbed to unprecedented 42 rank in chart. Now again close to this round I am back to where it started. Well just my luck


Dreamsanj, 

well that is the luck of every 60 Pointer including me, the best suggestion and you are also aware, being an super active member of this group is to gain more point.

But yes, miracle do happen, keep faith 

Also, are i could not find you on 190 immitracker list, have you not applied 190 ? i think the next best possibility is NSW 190.


----------



## dreamsanj

Well I have applied for nsw.. But many of our comrades still haven't got it


----------



## sethisaab

Hi i have been a silent spectator please add me in the list

1) IELTS 23 JAN: L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5(Went for reval awaiting result)
2)ACS- Positive but deducted 4 years of experience (3.8 yrs )- 5 points
3)PTE- L-80,W-81,R-76,S-90- 10 points (giving it again on 8th March to score 20 Pts)
4)EOI- 189 (60 points) -29 feb16


----------



## mukeshsharma

Spoke to DIBP helpline , They mentioned that they will complete the quota for this year on 9th March . Good luck guys .


----------



## nringty

Was just wondering, if the quota is filled up... Will they still be giving out state invites (190) 


mukeshsharma said:


> Spoke to DIBP helpline , They mentioned that they will complete the quota for this year on 9th March . Good luck guys .


----------



## mukeshsharma

quaots dnt apply to state invitations mate


----------



## andreyx108b

nringty said:


> Was just wondering, if the quota is filled up... Will they still be giving out state invites (190)


Yes.


----------



## Aree

*PR granted - sorry for the late new*

Let me first apologize for the huge delay of the post.

My details are as follows:

EOI - April 2015 @ 60 points
IELTS - L 9, R 8.5, W 7, S 7 (FEB 2015)

Retake of IELTS SEP 2015 - L 9, R 8, W 8, S 8
Update EOI @ 70 points (December 2015)

Invitation December 2015
189 Application Submitted (form 80 and 1221 completed)

CO granted Brisbane office December 2015

PR granted Jan 28 2016.

Job searching ongoing.

Arrival April 2016. 

Guys I know what it is like to sit waiting and peaking each month at the invitation date. Please hold strong and be positive. For the 60 pointers of which I was a member. Find a way to up those points either by IELTS or by sponsorship. 

Best of luck and PM me if you need any additional info.


----------



## vikaschandra

Aree said:


> Let me first apologize for the huge delay of the post.
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> EOI - April 2015 @ 60 points
> IELTS - L 9, R 8.5, W 7, S 7 (FEB 2015)
> 
> Retake of IELTS SEP 2015 - L 9, R 8, W 8, S 8
> Update EOI @ 70 points (December 2015)
> 
> Invitation December 2015
> 189 Application Submitted (form 80 and 1221 completed)
> 
> CO granted Brisbane office December 2015
> 
> PR granted Jan 28 2016.
> 
> Job searching ongoing.
> 
> Arrival April 2016.
> 
> Guys I know what it is like to sit waiting and peaking each month at the invitation date. Please hold strong and be positive. For the 60 pointers of which I was a member. Find a way to up those points either by IELTS or by sponsorship.
> 
> Best of luck and PM me if you need any additional info.


Congratulations Aree. Best wishes for your future


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys.. Updated list.. with some updated user comments... i have not removed the members as of now..

Best of luck for today's round..

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
3	GDP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 
5	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 
_6	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 ICT PR*granted Jan 28 2016_
7	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
_8	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 ICT Application submitted on 31 Aug ... CO allocation 16 Oct (GSM Adelaide) ... almost 45 days as expected!_
9	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112	
10	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112	
_11	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 ICT Same here - Lodged on 6th Nov will all docs.Still waiting CO allocation._
12	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 ICT 
13	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
14	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
_15	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 ICT Feb is my last round. after Feb my points is -5 due to age_
16	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
17	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
_18	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15 get additional 5 points on 9th March_
19	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
20	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
21	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
22	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
23	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
24	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
25	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
26	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
27	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
28	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111	
29	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112	
30	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111	
31	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112	
32	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111	
33	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112	
34	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
35	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
36	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
37	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
38	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	
40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	
41	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
42	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
43	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
44	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112	
45	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
46	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
47	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
49	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 
50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
51	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111	
52	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
53	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 
54	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111	
55	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111	
56	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 
57	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 
58	sethisaab	60	29-Feb-16 ICT 


.


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Aree. Best wishes for your future


Congratss Areee... and thanks for sharing the good news... this will give hope to many 60 pointers.. cheers


----------



## immigrant589

Less than 24 hours left, wish to have a invite and best of luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## dheeraj81

Vyshak Anand said:


> As per Feb 17th round following are the summary for BA - 2015-2016.
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	(Total Allotted)-1536 (Total Invite Issued)-1366
> 
> So 170 invites are remaining for 2016-2017. Also i read somewhere in the forum that ACS released the list for 2016-2017 ICT Occupations, in which they have retained BA & SA. Also there are number of other new occupations added like , Testing Analyst, Web developer and all. I think this year BA will get closed by 2 round maximum.
> All the best for all the aspirants.
> 
> PS Note : Invitation will be sent by the system as per the EOI lodged. There may be minimum 20% over claimed EOIs in the loop who will not be able to move further.Also many people may be invited in 190 as well. How this count will affect the next round?



Hi Vyshak,

is there any official link to the information below?

*There may be minimum 20% over claimed EOIs in the loop who will not be able to move further *

.


----------



## dreamsanj

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 
2	shridharv86	65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
3	GDP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 
5	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 
6	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
7	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
8	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
9	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT 
10	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
11	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
12	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT 
13	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
14	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15	get	additional	5
15	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
16	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
17	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111[/COLOR][/COLOR]
25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT 
33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
37	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
38	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
41	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT 
42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
43	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
45	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15 
46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
49	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 
50	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
51	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
52	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 
53	sethisaab	60	29-Feb-16	ICT	

*High Chance of getting in today*
well good luck. I hope you guys get too	
if we get it then DIBP has gone crazy..
Its as crazy as pull my hair


----------



## Irada_K

Hi, I have submitted EOI as System Analyst for 190. Shall I expect any other correspondence or just invitation?

Thank you,
Irada


----------



## dheeraj81

dreamsanj said:


> 1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16
> 2	shridharv86	65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 3	GDP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16
> 5	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16
> 6	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT
> 7	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 8	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 9	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT
> 10	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 11	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 12	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT
> 13	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
> 14	PawanMadan19	60	14-Jul-15	get	additional	5
> 15	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 16	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 17	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 18	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
> 19	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 20	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 21	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15
> 22	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 23	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 24	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 25	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 26	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 28	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 30	vivek	60	30-Sep-15
> 31	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 32	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT
> 33	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 34	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 35	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 36	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 37	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 38	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 40	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 41	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT
> 42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 43	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
> 44	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 45	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15
> 46	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT
> 49	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16
> 50	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 52	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16
> 53	sethisaab	60	29-Feb-16	ICT
> 
> *High Chance of getting in today*
> well good luck. I hope you guys get too
> if we get it then DIBP has gone crazy..
> Its as crazy as pull my hair


My Guess anywhere between top 10 to 20 candidates.

Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:

Based upon if all 170 invitations are issued 

- if we have 5% candidates on our list then top 9 will be invited
- if we have 7.5% candidates on our list then top 13 will be invited
- if we have 10% candidates on our list then top 17 will be invited
- if we have 15% candidates on our list then top 25 will be invited
- More than top 25 :fencing: :lalala:

:clock: :clock:


----------



## vish1985

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Vyshak,
> 
> is there any official link to the information below?
> 
> *There may be minimum 20% over claimed EOIs in the loop who will not be able to move further *
> 
> .


No dheeraj81 ,there is nothing official, it's my guess


----------



## 3CIPCA

Aree said:


> Let me first apologize for the huge delay of the post.
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> EOI - April 2015 @ 60 points
> IELTS - L 9, R 8.5, W 7, S 7 (FEB 2015)
> 
> Retake of IELTS SEP 2015 - L 9, R 8, W 8, S 8
> Update EOI @ 70 points (December 2015)
> 
> Invitation December 2015
> 189 Application Submitted (form 80 and 1221 completed)
> 
> CO granted Brisbane office December 2015
> 
> PR granted Jan 28 2016.
> 
> Job searching ongoing.
> 
> Arrival April 2016.
> 
> Guys I know what it is like to sit waiting and peaking each month at the invitation date. Please hold strong and be positive. For the 60 pointers of which I was a member. Find a way to up those points either by IELTS or by sponsorship.
> 
> Best of luck and PM me if you need any additional info.


Congrats Aree. Best of luck in our job hunt. Hope you find one soon


----------



## shabdullah

all the best mates... special wishes for dreamsanj


----------



## vikaschandra

Best wishes to all our friends here. Hope today's round will bring smiles on many faces


----------



## nringty

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## vish1985

Best of luck for all who are awaiting invitation today. Check your skillselect first, if you are restless. It will take 15-20 mints for auto generated emails.


----------



## simpsonaj

Best of luck to everyone waiting for an invitation!! I'm thinking of you!


----------



## sridharv86

Don't want to panic. But anyone from here got the invite?


----------



## alexdegzy

Good luck all


----------



## andreyx108b

good luck fellow BAs!


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello everyone not sure if my page is not refreshing or there have been no updates at all


----------



## rc4aus

My status in skill select hasnt moved. still in Submitted. Any updates from others in SA or BA category?


----------



## sridharv86

Same here.. Still says submitted in skillselect 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## likeaboss

no invite yet.. 

261111 ICT Business Analyst 
65 pts


----------



## 777k

All the Best guys ..Lets hope for the best to happen.
One thing i wish to record here, The projections/opinions for invites which we get in this thread is almost (70-80%) coming thru correctly. That's something we could feel positive about. Cheers.



---------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261112
EOI Date : 15-Mar-2015
EOI Points : 60
Invite Date : 17-Feb-2016
Visa Appln Upload Dt : 24-Feb-2016


----------



## tikki2282

Anyone got the invite for this round??


----------



## sridharv86

Still no update on my skillselect


----------



## Shanners

nothing from my end - still says submitted....


----------



## tikki2282

Any news for other skill select like software engineer. Did they got the invite? I m not in that group.


----------



## mukeshsharma

go easy guys , invites are just on the way


----------



## shabdullah

other skill codes have started to get the Invites... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-march-2016-round-42.html


----------



## sridharv86

tikki2282 said:


> Any news for other skill select like software engineer. Did they got the invite? I m not in that group.


Yep. I did some ppl mentioning they received invites for s/w engineer 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

My senior who took PTE training from me this weekend wrote his test yesterday. He got 10 points from PTE and got his invite today.. ( Some one please take out the silver stake from my heart)


----------



## sridharv86

dreamsanj said:


> My senior who took PTE training from me this weekend wrote his test yesterday. He got 10 points from PTE and got his invite today.. ( Some one please take out the silver stake from my heart)


Wow. Any idea what his points were?? And he belonged to ICT BA?? 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## tikki2282

So seems like BA/SA are out of scope this time.


----------



## vikaschandra

What happened today. Does not look like anyone from ict ba/sa got their ITA. Has dibp skipped them for this round?


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> What happened today. Does not look like anyone from ict ba/sa got their ITA. Has dibp skipped them for this round?


Has this been done ever before for any codes?? 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## rc4aus

vikaschandra said:


> What happened today. Does not look like anyone from ict ba/sa got their ITA. Has dibp skipped them for this round?


Looks this way. Maybe in the next round. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mansikhanna83

mukeshsharma said:


> Spoke to DIBP helpline , They mentioned that they will complete the quota for this year on 9th March . Good luck guys .


Looks like you got the wrong info....I have no hopes from 23rd round now as there will be more than 1 month backlog from 2016...


----------



## rc4aus

mansikhanna83 said:


> Looks like you got the wrong info....I have no hopes from 23rd round now as there will be more than 1 month backlog from 2016...


yup, I was countin on Mukesh´s confirmation as well and expecting it in this round, now.... :juggle:


----------



## Shanners

is that it then, no invites at all for us? I'm so annoyed right now, what's going on?!


----------



## rc4aus

Shanners said:


> is that it then, no invites at all for us? I'm so annoyed right now, what's going on?!


Yup, with 70 points, I was feeling super confident I will get it this time. Hopes are dashed. Actually, Now I dont know what will happen even in the next round. Read somewhere that for BA and SA, DIBP pro rates the invites so that they are available throughout the year. Considering <200 slots left for the year and still 4 months to go, not sure if they will consider it this month or in the next
:noidea:


----------



## mukeshsharma

I wrote as per my discussion with helpline lady . they should have closed all invites today , No idea what is going on mate


----------



## rc4aus

mukeshsharma said:


> I wrote as per my discussion with helpline lady . they should have closed all invites today , No idea what is going on mate


Its ok. hoping to find out soon enough what is happening. Hope everyone has added their details also to the immitracker, if not yet, please do!

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## dheeraj81

rc4aus said:


> Yup, with 70 points, I was feeling super confident I will get it this time. Hopes are dashed. Actually, Now I dont know what will happen even in the next round. Read somewhere that for BA and SA, DIBP pro rates the invites so that they are available throughout the year. Considering <200 slots left for the year and still 4 months to go, not sure if they will consider it this month or in the next
> :noidea:


Hi Rc4aus,

Still i think you(70, 65 Pointers) will be invited whenever SA/BA invitations are released, most probably next round. May be they want to finish the quota on March 23rd round.

DIBP has again turned unpredictable today.


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List... round turned bad for 60 pointers... bit less hope but i somehow still feel till June 2015 end 60 pointers will be invited soon.

Good Luck...

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
3	GDP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 
5	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 
6	PawanMadan19	65	14-Jul-15 
7	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
8	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112	Check
9	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112	
10	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
11	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
12	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
13	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
14	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
15	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
16	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
17	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
18	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
19	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
20	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
21	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
22	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
23	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111	
24	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112	
25	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111	
26	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112	
27	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111	
28	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112	
29	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
30	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
31	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 ICT 
32	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
33	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
34	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	
35	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	
36	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
37	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
38	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
39	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112	
40	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
41	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
42	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
44	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 
45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
46	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111	
47	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
48	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 
49	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111	
50	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111	
51	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 
52	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 
53	sethisaab	60	29-Feb-16 ICT


----------



## dheeraj81

andreyx108b said:


> good luck fellow BAs!


Hello Andrey,

How did the round turned for other occupations, i guess a bit less no. of invitations issued across occupations.


----------



## rc4aus

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Rc4aus,
> 
> Still i think you(70, 65 Pointers) will be invited whenever SA/BA invitations are released, most probably next round. May be they want to finish the quota on March 23rd round.
> 
> DIBP has again turned unpredictable today.


In an unpredictable scenario like this one, should one accept a state invite once received or waiting for 189 is always better? Is there a lot of difference in processing times of 190 vs 189? 
If anyone can share views on this it will help!


----------



## VBA

I believe next round suppose to be on 9th March, which is today. 
So why you all were waiting yesterday???


----------



## Lakhy113

Vba this round is gone, its 11am in Australia right now,


----------



## Sush1

The round is today as per the site so why you people are saying that round has gone yesterday.


----------



## Lakhy113

Sush1 said:


> The round is today as per the site so why you people are saying that round has gone yesterday.


Cz all other occupations started getting invitation from midnight, how come accountant n other got invitations but not ict sa/ba


----------



## simpsonaj

rc4aus said:


> In an unpredictable scenario like this one, should one accept a state invite once received or waiting for 189 is always better? Is there a lot of difference in processing times of 190 vs 189?
> If anyone can share views on this it will help!


Do you know which state you would like to live in and happy to live there for 2 years? i have seen people getting the state nomination within a week of being invited to apply for it/applying for it. So if you receive an invitation to apply for state nomination, and you have more than a week until the next 189 invitation round then i would be tempted to apply for state nomination. It is a slight risk though.

I get the impression DIBP are waiting for more high pointers to submit EOI's before doing another round of invites Just a feeling I have but with limited number of invites left for this year, i think they are wanting to offer those to >65 pointers so are waiting until they have enough in the queue. I seriously hope this is not the case, for all the 60 pointers here that are waiting - but it's the only reason i can think of.

Cheers


----------



## Sush1

RC4Aus 
You have 70 points for 189 and you have not been invited. It's really strange. If this is the case, I think no BA has been invited in this round.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b

dheeraj81 said:


> Hello Andrey, How did the round turned for other occupations, i guess a bit less no. of invitations issued across occupations.



It was bad for most applicants. I guess they have only invited roughly 500 people... Way less than usual.


----------



## dheeraj81

rc4aus said:


> In an unpredictable scenario like this one, should one accept a state invite once received or waiting for 189 is always better? Is there a lot of difference in processing times of 190 vs 189?
> If anyone can share views on this it will help!


If you are in hurry then yes, other wise you have plenty of time to wait, with 70+5 points you can get state invitation anytime and within max 15 days you will get invitation... as NSW is left with around 2500+ invites (Jan 2016 stats)

189 is better then 190 as you enjoy more freedom


----------



## immigrant589

What Happended with BA/SA?? I guess there is no invite in this round


----------



## kevinzhu

immigrant589 said:


> What Happended with BA/SA?? I guess there is no invite in this round


Dear Fellows:

See the reply I received from DIBP:
"The cut off score for the occupation group of ICT Business and Systems Analysts for the 9 March 2016 invitation round was 70 points with the cut of date being 24 February 2016 at 9.56 pm."

Btw, share my *lucky* experiences so far [1.5 years]:



3 IELTS exams since Aug 2014. First two attempts lack of 0.5 written. Third attempt lack of 0.5 speaking @ Jan 2015 [Whole band difference within 1 month. BTW, same speaking examiner... He was in very bad shape in the third exam]. After long list of escalation emails and investigation, BC admitted their problem and provided with a FREE Remark and the result came back as positive in April 2015 [EOI DOE: April 2015]). However BA/SA job code reached ceiling in Feb 2015;



Birthday End of Feb 2015 reduced 5 points (from #65# point to #60#).



Last year's queue cleared to 20 March 2015 [60 points] in last round (Finally!! After almost whole year!) and now huge change again from this round.

All the best to all of you!!!!!


----------



## sridharv86

kevinzhu said:


> Dear Fellows:
> 
> See the reply I received from DIBP:
> "The cut off score for the occupation group of ICT Business and Systems Analysts for the 9 March 2016 invitation round was 70 points with the cut of date being 24 February 2016 at 9.56 pm."
> 
> Btw, share my *lucky* experiences so far [1.5 years]:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 IELTS exams since Aug 2014. First two attempts lack of 0.5 written. Third attempt lack of 0.5 speaking @ Jan 2015 [Whole band difference within 1 month. BTW, same speaking examiner... He was in very bad shape in the third exam]. After long list of escalation emails and investigation, BC admitted their problem and provided with a FREE Remark and the result came back as positive in April 2015 [EOI DOE: April 2015]). However BA/SA job code reached ceiling in Feb 2015;
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday End of Feb 2015 reduced 5 points (from #65# point to #60#).
> 
> 
> 
> Last year's queue cleared to 20 March 2015 [60 points] in last round (Finally!! After almost whole year!) and now huge change again from this round.
> 
> All the best to all of you!!!!!


Really interested to see how many 70 pointers were there between the 16th Feb and 24th Feb. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## VBA

Strange and scary


----------



## vikaschandra

kevinzhu said:


> Dear Fellows:
> 
> See the reply I received from DIBP:
> "The cut off score for the occupation group of ICT Business and Systems Analysts for the 9 March 2016 invitation round was 70 points with the cut of date being 24 February 2016 at 9.56 pm."
> 
> Btw, share my *lucky* experiences so far [1.5 years]:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 IELTS exams since Aug 2014. First two attempts lack of 0.5 written. Third attempt lack of 0.5 speaking @ Jan 2015 [Whole band difference within 1 month. BTW, same speaking examiner... He was in very bad shape in the third exam]. After long list of escalation emails and investigation, BC admitted their problem and provided with a FREE Remark and the result came back as positive in April 2015 [EOI DOE: April 2015]). However BA/SA job code reached ceiling in Feb 2015;
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday End of Feb 2015 reduced 5 points (from #65# point to #60#).
> 
> 
> 
> Last year's queue cleared to 20 March 2015 [60 points] in last round (Finally!! After almost whole year!) and now huge change again from this round.
> 
> All the best to all of you!!!!!


*"The cut off score for the occupation group of ICT Business and Systems Analysts for the 9 March 2016 invitation round was 70 points with the cut of date being 24 February 2016 at 9.56 pm."*

kevinzhu You received this information from DIBP? Unbelievable that the cutoff again moved to 70 and all those were invited were only 70 Pointers :confused2:


----------



## Thunder123

Hi,

I have recently received received positive response to Ict business analyst and says:-

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering from University of XX completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after October 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

I have done mba also and submitted the document for the same. However in the outcome it is not mentioned.

Please advise if this is OK and how much point can I claim for experience and qualifications.


----------



## sridharv86

Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently received received positive response to Ict business analyst and says:-
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering from University of XX completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after October 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> I have done mba also and submitted the document for the same. However in the outcome it is not mentioned.
> 
> Please advise if this is OK and how much point can I claim for experience and qualifications.


Your MBA not mentioned in the ACS outcome is usual. So, don't worry about it. You will be eligible to claim 15 points for your bachelors and you can't claim any for your work ex because you need atleast 3 years of skilled employment.


----------



## vish1985

sridharv86 said:


> Don't want to panic. But anyone from here got the invite?


you will get invite today, be ready for moving ahead


----------



## Thunder123

sridharv86 said:


> Your MBA not mentioned in the ACS outcome is usual. So, don't worry about it. You will be eligible to claim 15 points for your bachelors and you can't claim any for your work ex because you need atleast 3 years of skilled employment.


Thanks Sridhar


----------



## dheeraj81

vikaschandra said:


> *"The cut off score for the occupation group of ICT Business and Systems Analysts for the 9 March 2016 invitation round was 70 points with the cut of date being 24 February 2016 at 9.56 pm."*
> 
> kevinzhu You received this information from DIBP? Unbelievable that the cutoff again moved to 70 and all those were invited were only 70 Pointers :confused2:


True , thats unbelievable or they might have invited few BA/SA 5 to 10, that too on higher side.

We need to wait for the official results now....


----------



## ssaurabhola

My first post here - 

Can't we call(I am outside of Australia) or email DIBP to find out number of invites given in this round?:confused2:


----------



## vikaschandra

Vyshak Anand said:


> you will get invite today, be ready for moving ahead


Anand the Invitation round was done yesterday evening itself none of the 2611xx candidates received an invite.


----------



## ssaurabhola

kevinzhu said:


> Dear Fellows:
> 
> See the reply I received from DIBP:
> "The cut off score for the occupation group of ICT Business and Systems Analysts for the 9 March 2016 invitation round was 70 points with the cut of date being 24 February 2016 at 9.56 pm."
> 
> Btw, share my *lucky* experiences so far [1.5 years]:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 IELTS exams since Aug 2014. First two attempts lack of 0.5 written. Third attempt lack of 0.5 speaking @ Jan 2015 [Whole band difference within 1 month. BTW, same speaking examiner... He was in very bad shape in the third exam]. After long list of escalation emails and investigation, BC admitted their problem and provided with a FREE Remark and the result came back as positive in April 2015 [EOI DOE: April 2015]). However BA/SA job code reached ceiling in Feb 2015;
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday End of Feb 2015 reduced 5 points (from #65# point to #60#).
> 
> 
> 
> Last year's queue cleared to 20 March 2015 [60 points] in last round (Finally!! After almost whole year!) and now huge change again from this round.
> 
> All the best to all of you!!!!!


Hi Kevinzhu,

Can you tell us the DIBP email id to which you sent the query to?


----------



## vish1985

vikaschandra said:


> Anand the Invitation round was done yesterday evening itself none of the 2611xx candidates received an invite.


ohh sorry for the mistake  That was sad. Really none of them? or 70 pointers as someone mentioned on previous posts. From last round i thought 65 pointers may get the invite yesterday's round.


----------



## kevinzhu

ssaurabhola said:


> Hi Kevinzhu,
> 
> Can you tell us the DIBP email id to which you sent the query to?


Guys. I can confirm that's the reply I received from skillselect today ([email protected]).

In fact, I've noticed so many system errors for the past one year from DIBP side. Like the recent wrong ceiling figures were published in Feb 2016 and many others.

FYI. I've asked how many they have invited this round for BA/SA and waiting for reply.


----------



## ssaurabhola

*Multiple EOIs*

Hi All,

Please add me to the list 

189 - system analyst - 22 Feb - 65 points
190 - system analyst - NSW - 9 March - 70 points

I was wondering if I can apply for multiple states in parallel using different EOIs as I want to apply for Vic as well?

Would it harm my chances or is it not legal?

Any guidance would be really helpful.


----------



## andreyx108b

ssaurabhola said:


> Hi All, Please add me to the list 189 - system analyst - 22 Feb - 65 points 190 - system analyst - NSW - 9 March - 70 points I was wondering if I can apply for multiple states in parallel using different EOIs as I want to apply for Vic as well? Would it harm my chances or is it not legal? Any guidance would be really helpful.


 Yes you can. Many do that.


----------



## dreamsanj

ssaurabhola said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please add me to the list
> 
> 189 - system analyst - 22 Feb - 65 points
> 190 - system analyst - NSW - 9 March - 70 points
> 
> I was wondering if I can apply for multiple states in parallel using different EOIs as I want to apply for Vic as well?
> 
> Would it harm my chances or is it not legal?
> 
> Any guidance would be really helpful.



Hi , In my opinion dont waste your time behind many state application. you are bond to get your invite in next round. I was giving this analogy to my friend last evening and I cherish my ability to make it funny.

Well imagine we are in 5 floor building and Christmas gifts ( Inivte) are brought by Santa Clause (DIBP mail). His reindeer lands on top floor. He firstly check the 5th floor ( all the 70,75,80,85 points) they get the gifts first. Then he comes to 4th floor ( where you are with other 65 pointers) he gives invites. By the time he comes to 3rd floor the gifts are small in numbers. we are all sitting in line as per our EOI date ( Imagine the tatkal line on diwali holidays) so the first few get it.

Now if you are choosing to take the NSW nomination or any other nomination. then consider this.
There are'nt many 65 pointers or 70 pointers willing to take that risk of sticking to state for 2 yrs shackles. Its like SATAN trying to woo the eve to bite the forbidden fruit. 
you get the point right. in other words... leave the fruit for us buddy.


----------



## wadhwamit

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum and was looking for a few suggestions.

I filed my E.O.I. under subclass 190-NSW-SS, with 55+5 points on 27nth of January and after going through this forum was wondering should i even expect a reply from the state as i stand at really low points in comparison to many people who are already in the queue in here itself.

I have given P.T.E. thrice and wasn't able to score more than 65 in each band and scored 10 points for the same, I am planning to appear for it again.

Could anybody please suggest what would be the right thing for me to do here?


Cheers.


----------



## dreamsanj

Amit. There is Pte a thread.. Read aylest 500 pages there.. Yes. I m not joking.. There are gems which will help


----------



## ssaurabhola

dreamsanj said:


> Hi , In my opinion dont waste your time behind many state application. you are bond to get your invite in next round. I was giving this analogy to my friend last evening and I cherish my ability to make it funny.
> 
> Well imagine we are in 5 floor building and Christmas gifts ( Inivte) are brought by Santa Clause (DIBP mail). His reindeer lands on top floor. He firstly check the 5th floor ( all the 70,75,80,85 points) they get the gifts first. Then he comes to 4th floor ( where you are with other 65 pointers) he gives invites. By the time he comes to 3rd floor the gifts are small in numbers. we are all sitting in line as per our EOI date ( Imagine the tatkal line on diwali holidays) so the first few get it.
> 
> Now if you are choosing to take the NSW nomination or any other nomination. then consider this.
> There are'nt many 65 pointers or 70 pointers willing to take that risk of sticking to state for 2 yrs shackles. Its like SATAN trying to woo the eve to bite the forbidden fruit.
> you get the point right. in other words... leave the fruit for us buddy.


Thanks dreamsanj... I am loosing 5 points in June coz of age so I hv to get an invite b4 that or else I will be joining fellow 60 pointers on d 3rd floor...


----------



## alexdegzy

Some people are on the 2nd floor and it's not the end of the world . All things are possible to them that believe....fingers crossed.


----------



## sethisaab

Hey friends

Update:-
PTE(2nd attempt) L-81/R-85/S-90/W81 (20 Points)
Will update my EOI- 189 with 70 points now by tomorrow 

Any chances of getting invited in March round?

) IELTS 23 JAN: L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5(Went for reval awaiting result)
2)ACS- Positive but deducted 4 years of experience (3.8 yrs )- 5 points
3)PTE- L-80,W-81,R-76,S-90- 10 points (giving it again on 8th March to score 20 Pts)
4)EOI- 189 (60 points) -29 feb16



sethisaab said:


> Hi i have been a silent spectator please add me in the list
> 
> 1) IELTS 23 JAN: L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5(Went for reval awaiting result)
> 2)ACS- Positive but deducted 4 years of experience (3.8 yrs )- 5 points
> 3)PTE- L-80,W-81,R-76,S-90- 10 points (giving it again on 8th March to score 20 Pts)
> 4)EOI- 189 (60 points) -29 feb16


----------



## Maish

Hello ,
i am new here and really need help !!!!!
I have submitted my EOI today i.e 9th march for both 190 and 189 with 60 and 60+5 points respectively and my skilled assessment in Systems Analyst 261112 and my partners Skilled assessment in Developer Programmer 261312.

skilled assessment +ve 8th march : 5 month experience
ielts 20th feb : 7.5
EOI submitted : 9th march



Since the situation is pretty tough for a 60 pointer Systems Analyst i need suggestion about what to do should i retake my ielts and try to score 8 for additional 10points and make my points 70 

OR

should my partner a developer programmer retake his ielts currently his score is 6.5 which makes 50 points for him if he retake ielts and score 7 then he can apply as a 60 pointer developer programmer


OR

should i just wait


----------



## wadhwamit

sethisaab said:


> Hey friends
> 
> Update:-
> PTE(2nd attempt) L-81/R-85/S-90/W81 (20 Points)
> Will update my EOI- 189 with 70 points now by tomorrow
> 
> Any chances of getting invited in March round?
> 
> ) IELTS 23 JAN: L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5(Went for reval awaiting result)
> 2)ACS- Positive but deducted 4 years of experience (3.8 yrs )- 5 points
> 3)PTE- L-80,W-81,R-76,S-90- 10 points (giving it again on 8th March to score 20 Pts)
> 4)EOI- 189 (60 points) -29 feb16


Great PTE score sir congratulation, what kind of stuff did you practice on before going for the test? and in which city did you write it in?


----------



## tikki2282

Hi kevinzhu, did you get any update from DIBP on number of invites issued for 9th march round?


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Hi , In my opinion dont waste your time behind many state application. you are bond to get your invite in next round. I was giving this analogy to my friend last evening and I cherish my ability to make it funny.
> 
> Well imagine we are in 5 floor building and Christmas gifts ( Inivte) are brought by Santa Clause (DIBP mail). His reindeer lands on top floor. He firstly check the 5th floor ( all the 70,75,80,85 points) they get the gifts first. Then he comes to 4th floor ( where you are with other 65 pointers) he gives invites. By the time he comes to 3rd floor the gifts are small in numbers. we are all sitting in line as per our EOI date ( Imagine the tatkal line on diwali holidays) so the first few get it.
> 
> Now if you are choosing to take the NSW nomination or any other nomination. then consider this.
> There are'nt many 65 pointers or 70 pointers willing to take that risk of sticking to state for 2 yrs shackles. Its like SATAN trying to woo the eve to bite the forbidden fruit.
> you get the point right. in other words... leave the fruit for us buddy.


Dreamsanj I could not stop myself to read your post again and again. satirical humor! 

Agree with you if the higher pointers can secure invite for 189 they should not block the seat with state which could work as fulfilling a 55+5 pointers or 60+5 pointers dream to land in Oz


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi Dreamsanj,

Niceone. This story explains clearly what happens to the EOI and where you are in the queue. Agree with you that everyone should get the opportunity. Please leave the state nominations to 60 or 55 pointers..



dreamsanj said:


> Hi , In my opinion dont waste your time behind many state application. you are bond to get your invite in next round. I was giving this analogy to my friend last evening and I cherish my ability to make it funny.
> 
> Well imagine we are in 5 floor building and Christmas gifts ( Inivte) are brought by Santa Clause (DIBP mail). His reindeer lands on top floor. He firstly check the 5th floor ( all the 70,75,80,85 points) they get the gifts first. Then he comes to 4th floor ( where you are with other 65 pointers) he gives invites. By the time he comes to 3rd floor the gifts are small in numbers. we are all sitting in line as per our EOI date ( Imagine the tatkal line on diwali holidays) so the first few get it.
> 
> Now if you are choosing to take the NSW nomination or any other nomination. then consider this.
> There are'nt many 65 pointers or 70 pointers willing to take that risk of sticking to state for 2 yrs shackles. Its like SATAN trying to woo the eve to bite the forbidden fruit.
> you get the point right. in other words... leave the fruit for us buddy.


----------



## mehul.vaghelas

Hi,
I submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analysts (261111) on 25th Jun-2015.
IELTS: each 6.0
Degree: Master of IT (Brisbane)
Degree assessment: ICT Business Analysts with 3yrs Exp
190 Point: 60

How can I know that when I will get the Invitation from NSW.


----------



## dreamsanj

sethisaab said:


> Hey friends
> 
> Update:-
> PTE(2nd attempt) L-81/R-85/S-90/W81 (20 Points)
> Will update my EOI- 189 with 70 points now by tomorrow
> 
> Any chances of getting invited in March round?
> 
> ) IELTS 23 JAN: L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5(Went for reval awaiting result)
> 2)ACS- Positive but deducted 4 years of experience (3.8 yrs )- 5 points
> 3)PTE- L-80,W-81,R-76,S-90- 10 points (giving it again on 8th March to score 20 Pts)
> 4)EOI- 189 (60 points) -29 feb16


Congratulations buddy.. Well come 22 you will get invite..


----------



## dreamsanj

ssaurabhola said:


> Thanks dreamsanj... I am loosing 5 points in June coz of age so I hv to get an invite b4 that or else I will be joining fellow 60 pointers on d 3rd floor...


Well Saurab. You don't worry about the points poss. You will get your invite on 23rd round. Many 60 pointers in 3rd floor are about to get..you should concentrate on next steps.. On 22eve 6:30 ist. Check your skillselect and provide us the happy news. We don't mind sweets..


----------



## dreamsanj

mehul.vaghelas said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analysts (261111) on 25th Jun-2015.
> IELTS: each 6.0
> Degree: Master of IT (Brisbane)
> Degree assessment: ICT Business Analysts with 3yrs Exp
> 190 Point: 60
> 
> How can I know that when I will get the Invitation from NSW.


Hi mehul..

Situation for nsw is grim for us.. There have been many who are waiting for almost year without rain.. 
I would suggest you take PTE A test. Its lot easy to score band 7 if you prepare well. Results are fast. Plan well. If you have urgency to get the invite because of age pts situation then give the exam no later than 21 march. PTE A thread in blog site has good information. Spend some time there. There are quality ideas given by some of Acers who have got band 8:9.. 

With that in your kitty, you have 65.. And you can be rest assured that the invite is on your way on 23 morning.


----------



## kevinzhu

tikki2282 said:


> Hi kevinzhu, did you get any update from DIBP on number of invites issued for 9th march round?


Reply is "prorated". No specific number given. A guess maybe around 20?


----------



## tikki2282

kevinzhu said:


> Reply is "prorated". No specific number given. A guess maybe around 20?


Thanks Kevin for the followup. All my best wishes are with 60 pointers who have been waiting for so long..


----------



## anshulmadan

Hi All,
I have applied for PR under ICT Business Analyst 261111
I had 60 points earlier with the following details
Total Exp: 7.5 years
ACS calculated experience : 4 years
ACS positive: Aug 2015
PTE score Attempt 1 : S 90 R 77 L 90 W 77
EOI filed with 60 points on sept 2015.
Waiting till now and no response for EOI.

So I attempted PTE again and got full score on 8th march 
PTE attempt 2: S 90 L 90 R 90 W 90
Now EOI updated with 10 additional points. total points 70

How long will it take to get my EOI this time?
Will they update my EOI score and put me in the front of the queue or they will consider the updated date of EOI as a fresh application?

How long will it take to get my visa once I get a successful EOI ; and is it possible to apply for jobs in Australia from my home country after getting an EOI?

Waiting for ur advise please.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## sridharv86

anshulmadan said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for PR under ICT Business Analyst 261111
> I had 60 points earlier with the following details
> Total Exp: 7.5 years
> ACS calculated experience : 4 years
> ACS positive: Aug 2015
> PTE score Attempt 1 : S 90 R 77 L 90 W 77
> EOI filed with 60 points on sept 2015.
> Waiting till now and no response for EOI.
> 
> So I attempted PTE again and got full score on 8th march
> PTE attempt 2: S 90 L 90 R 90 W 90
> Now EOI updated with 10 additional points. total points 70
> 
> How long will it take to get my EOI this time?
> Will they update my EOI score and put me in the front of the queue or they will consider the updated date of EOI as a fresh application?
> 
> How long will it take to get my visa once I get a successful EOI ; and is it possible to apply for jobs in Australia from my home country after getting an EOI?
> 
> Waiting for ur advise please.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Anshul, 
You will definitely get it in the March 23 round. Your EOI date doesn't matter because your score is high. 

As far as the visa is concerned, it could take anywhere between 2-6 months depending on the document evidence you need to submit for the points you claimed. 

Not sure about searching for jobs after getting just the EOI. Even those who had PR and tried to search for jobs in Australia from their home country didn't have that much of luck before.


----------



## vikaschandra

anshulmadan said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for PR under ICT Business Analyst 261111
> I had 60 points earlier with the following details
> Total Exp: 7.5 years
> ACS calculated experience : 4 years
> ACS positive: Aug 2015
> PTE score Attempt 1 : S 90 R 77 L 90 W 77
> EOI filed with 60 points on sept 2015.
> Waiting till now and no response for EOI.
> 
> So I attempted PTE again and got full score on 8th march
> PTE attempt 2: S 90 L 90 R 90 W 90
> Now EOI updated with 10 additional points. total points 70
> 
> How long will it take to get my EOI this time?
> Will they update my EOI score and put me in the front of the queue or they will consider the updated date of EOI as a fresh application?
> 
> How long will it take to get my visa once I get a successful EOI ; and is it possible to apply for jobs in Australia from my home country after getting an EOI?
> 
> Waiting for ur advise please.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Congrats on achieving the target with PTE. Well if the quota for 2611xx has not been exhausted you will receive the invite on 23rd March. If it has then for 189 you will have to wait until July for fresh ceiling to be announced. meanwhile you could try for state nomination if you are in rush. 

after getting your ITA and applying for visa their is no definite time stamp that can be mentioned on that you would get the visa. It might take a week or a year all depends on the Case officer and your documents. 

Yes you can apply for jobs from onshore but it would be difficult to get through as you would still not be PR ready.


----------



## anshulmadan

Thanks for the reply. There are still around 290 vacancies available for ICT Business Analyst. What is the average amount of offers given in a month for EOI?


----------



## dreamsanj

There are only 170 left. All will be spent on 23rd


----------



## kanwar deep

*Job verification*

Hi Vikas, 

You've updated in your status about your 2nd job verification...what does that mean.


Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> You've updated in your status about your 2nd job verification...what does that mean.
> 
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar it is not the 2nd Verification it is first verification that was done with my Second employer. (I Have worked for 3 companies so far) the verification happened only with the second one


----------



## sethisaab

wadhwamit said:


> Great PTE score sir congratulation, what kind of stuff did you practice on before going for the test? and in which city did you write it in?


Hey Amit

To be honest for the first exam i had done 4 sample test in PTE professional book and 2 Online scored ones.

The online scored test i gave i scored not even 65 in all, that gave me shivers and i went ahead and gave the exam.

In speaking part during 1st exam i made a formal complaint of noise, even after that i scored 90
for the scond round since i was giving exam on 6th day from first one, i requested them to send me as 1st candidate or last one that gave a some comfort in speaking test.

As such did not even prepare once for the second test and got the required results

Test center was at Delhi Pearson professional one in Yusuf sarai.


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Kanwar it is not the 2nd Verification it is first verification that was done with my Second employer. (I Have worked for 3 companies so far) the verification happened only with the second one


Vikas,
So did you claim points only for the 2nd employment? or the CO just decided to randomly call up your 2nd employer?


----------



## sethisaab

Thanks dreamsanj

keeping fingers crossed, but i fail to understand ACS is doing these days being an IT eng and workex of 7 years (with 2 yrs part time) i had even filled in RPL after seeing the deductions these days ,was able to manage only 5 points.


----------



## Suby10

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Kanwar it is not the 2nd Verification it is first verification that was done with my Second employer. (I Have worked for 3 companies so far) the verification happened only with the second one


Hi Kanwar, 

Can I know what kind of verification they did with your company? Despite positive ACS assessment, they still do verifications is it? The reason I ask is because one of the company I worked previously have been acquired by another company. I requested letter from the new company. There was an issue with the start date. But after much argument the HR person gave me a letter based on my actual start date. But she is no longer with he company now. I'm worried if they call to verify the current HR will give a different date which is actually the date they acquired my previous company and not my start date. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

sridharv86 said:


> Vikas,
> So did you claim points only for the 2nd employment? or the CO just decided to randomly call up your 2nd employer?


I have claimed 15 Points for employment wherein all the previous 2 employment and the current is included in it.


----------



## shabdullah

Maish said:


> Hello ,
> i am new here and really need help !!!!!
> I have submitted my EOI today i.e 9th march for both 190 and 189 with 60 and 60+5 points respectively and my skilled assessment in Systems Analyst 261112 and my partners Skilled assessment in Developer Programmer 261312.
> 
> skilled assessment +ve 8th march : 5 month experience
> ielts 20th feb : 7.5
> EOI submitted : 9th march
> 
> 
> 
> Since the situation is pretty tough for a 60 pointer Systems Analyst i need suggestion about what to do should i retake my ielts and try to score 8 for additional 10points and make my points 70
> 
> OR
> 
> should my partner a developer programmer retake his ielts currently his score is 6.5 which makes 50 points for him if he retake ielts and score 7 then he can apply as a 60 pointer developer programmer
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> should i just wait


Hi Maish,

both of the ways are worth doing but in my opinion you should make decision in favor of what is easier and I think getting 8 from 7 in IELTS is tough and secondly 2611 quota is going to finish very soon. So, you should keep you EOI right there and apply for State Nomination in VIC and NSW and in the meanwhile, your partner should work to increase his/her IELTS from 6.5 to 7 in each, which is comparatively easy. and as soon as your partner become 60s in his/her occupation, file separate EOI for your partner and include yourself in his/her application as well and claim additional points for partner skills. and then whoever gets the invite, file the visa application and remove the other EOI

hope i've been able to explain.


----------



## Suby10

vikaschandra said:


> I have claimed 15 Points for employment wherein all the previous 2 employment and the current is included in it.


Hi Vikas, 

Did they call to check? Or mail them? Do they go in detail till your joined date, job description and all? Just wondering what they call and ask. 🤔


----------



## vikaschandra

Suby10 said:


> Hi Kanwar,
> 
> Can I know what kind of verification they did with your company? Despite positive ACS assessment, they still do verifications is it? The reason I ask is because one of the company I worked previously have been acquired by another company. I requested letter from the new company. There was an issue with the start date. But after much argument the HR person gave me a letter based on my actual start date. But she is no longer with he company now. I'm worried if they call to verify the current HR will give a different date which is actually the date they acquired my previous company and not my start date. Thanks.


suby ACS does not do any verification they just assess based on the information provided hence it is very much likely that DIBP would do the final verification from their side to process the visa application.


----------



## vikaschandra

Suby10 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Did they call to check? Or mail them? Do they go in detail till your joined date, job description and all? Just wondering what they call and ask. 🤔


Yes initially they called and also sent an email. they usually ask about 

Employee Join Date
JD
Salary Details
Releasing date (If Applicable)


----------



## SaurabhK

Hi, 
Please include my details in the list for tracking
261112 System Analyst EOI submitted for 189 on 03/03/2016 points 65

Thanks


----------



## Naveenk14

I have applied under ICT business analsyt in NSW -190. My points are 55+5 with 6.5 over all and more than 6 in each. After july 24 I will get extra 5 points for experience after completion of 8 years. Can you please let me know if I have any chance to get invite and when is the next round of invitation for NSW.


----------



## Suby10

vikaschandra said:


> Yes initially they called and also sent an email. they usually ask about
> 
> Employee Join Date
> JD
> Salary Details
> Releasing date (If Applicable)


Thanks Vikas. 👌🏻


----------



## kanwar deep

Suby10 said:


> Hi Kanwar,
> 
> Can I know what kind of verification they did with your company? Despite positive ACS assessment, they still do verifications is it? The reason I ask is because one of the company I worked previously have been acquired by another company. I requested letter from the new company. There was an issue with the start date. But after much argument the HR person gave me a letter based on my actual start date. But she is no longer with he company now. I'm worried if they call to verify the current HR will give a different date which is actually the date they acquired my previous company and not my start date. Thanks.


Hi Suby10,

No the verification has not been done infact i yet have to upload the employement proofs since there's is some pendancy from my agent as he is doing all the uploading nd he has called me on saturday may be we'll upload the docs then nd yes i also have the same issue of the company aquisition but i do have a letter from HR which i got in Jun15 which states the period of working from the day nd year i'm claiming points for but still i worry if they(DIBP) call up HR wether they'll tell the date of joining according to the DOE new company has issued the appointment letter or for the date before aquisition i.e is the actual date of joining but the best part is that i do have salary slips of the first month i joined this company nd the bank statements to prove the salary credit.

Vikas when they called up the HR what all did they ask


Kanwar


----------



## dreamsanj

Naveenk14 said:


> I have applied under ICT business analsyt in NSW -190. My points are 55+5 with 6.5 over all and more than 6 in each. After july 24 I will get extra 5 points for experience after completion of 8 years. Can you please let me know if I have any chance to get invite and when is the next round of invitation for NSW.


Hi naveen

Please try to write PTE. its easy to get band 7. once you have that your score will jump to 65 and 70, then you have a strong chance of getting the invite


----------



## dreamsanj

sethisaab said:


> Thanks dreamsanj
> 
> keeping fingers crossed, but i fail to understand ACS is doing these days being an IT eng and workex of 7 years (with 2 yrs part time) i had even filled in RPL after seeing the deductions these days ,was able to manage only 5 points.


Dear Sethi,

They have strict rule with this.

If you have BE in IT or COMP SC then you loose 2 yrs ( I have seen MCA guys also considered for 2 yrs)
If you have BE or BSc electronics, EE, Comp sc , IT (BSc) then its 4 yrs deduction 
Finally, If you have any other degree other than this, then 6 yrs deductions, Its all on the job training that they consider.

lets be fair, even a fresh grad of COMP sc or IT BE would not be totally productive on day one of the job. he would need some time to understand the stuff. ACS also tries to be fare to those who studied in the Aus. they should also have advantage over foreign degree. hence I have not heard the cases where they have deducted for australian Degree of IT. even they get extra points for that.


----------



## Suby10

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Suby10,
> 
> No the verification has not been done infact i yet have to upload the employement proofs since there's is some pendancy from my agent as he is doing all the uploading nd he has called me on saturday may be we'll upload the docs then nd yes i also have the same issue of the company aquisition but i do have a letter from HR which i got in Jun15 which states the period of working from the day nd year i'm claiming points for but still i worry if they(DIBP) call up HR wether they'll tell the date of joining according to the DOE new company has issued the appointment letter or for the date before aquisition i.e is the actual date of joining but the best part is that i do have salary slips of the first month i joined this company nd the bank statements to prove the salary credit.
> 
> Vikas when they called up the HR what all did they ask
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Kanwar, 

Thanks for the update. This is the problem with company merging. The new company are claiming the acquired date as joined date. I'm also worried on the clash of date if they call to check. Between which CO are u allocated? I'm not sure but a few of my friends told that me that their CO never made any job verification calls. Also they said they do verifications for statutory declaration. Very seldom they check for those who provide reference letter on company letter head. But I'm not too sure about this. Hope that's the case. I guess it depends on the CO. 😉


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Suby10,
> 
> No the verification has not been done infact i yet have to upload the employement proofs since there's is some pendancy from my agent as he is doing all the uploading nd he has called me on saturday may be we'll upload the docs then nd yes i also have the same issue of the company aquisition but i do have a letter from HR which i got in Jun15 which states the period of working from the day nd year i'm claiming points for but still i worry if they(DIBP) call up HR wether they'll tell the date of joining according to the DOE new company has issued the appointment letter or for the date before aquisition i.e is the actual date of joining but the best part is that i do have salary slips of the first month i joined this company nd the bank statements to prove the salary credit.
> 
> Vikas when they called up the HR what all did they ask
> 
> 
> Kanwar


Suby10,

Even i know one of my friend wherein no verification was done at all nd he got his grant back in october last year.Let's hope that after providing all the info the verification is not done else this merger problem could be a bit dicey

Kanwar


----------



## gecashish

With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.

I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as angel for me.My Timelines are as below..

I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.

It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.

At the same time, I wish all the good luck and best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.

Today is my turn to celebrate..

First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared

ACS Applied - NOV 2015
ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015

EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
Invited on - JAN 2016

Visa Applied - JAN 2016
Granted - MAR 2016


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Yes initially they called and also sent an email. they usually ask about
> 
> Employee Join Date
> JD
> Salary Details
> Releasing date (If Applicable)


Hi Vikas,

My previous employment was back in 2008..i mean i left in 2008 so i beleive they should not be inquiring else i'll have to check with somebody there simce all the people there have changed....i hardly know anyone now

Kanwar


----------



## Suby10

kanwar deep said:


> Suby10,
> 
> Even i know one of my friend wherein no verification was done at all nd he got his grant back in october last year.Let's hope that after providing all the info the verification is not done else this merger problem could be a bit dicey
> 
> Kanwar


Let's hope for the best Kanwar. 👍🏻


----------



## kanwar deep

gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as angel for me.My Timelines are as below..
> 
> I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.
> 
> It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.
> 
> At the same time, I wish all the good luck and best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Today is my turn to celebrate..
> 
> First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
> All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
> First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
> Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
> Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
> Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared
> 
> ACS Applied - NOV 2015
> ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015
> 
> EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
> Invited on - JAN 2016
> 
> Visa Applied - JAN 2016
> Granted - MAR 2016


Heartiest Congrats to you nd your family!!!!

When do u plan to flylane:

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

Suby10 said:


> Let's hope for the best Kanwar. 👍🏻



All the best to you too

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> My previous employment was back in 2008..i mean i left in 2008 so i beleive they should not be inquiring else i'll have to check with somebody there simce all the people there have changed....i hardly know anyone now
> 
> Kanwar


You never know kanwar they might verify any part of employment. For me it was my second job from Dec2008 till Aug 2011 and they went ahead to verify that


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> You never know kanwar they might verify any part of employment. For me it was my second job from Dec2008 till Aug 2011 and they went ahead to verify that


Whatever it is Vikas , till the time the verification process is not over nd the VISA grant does'nt come in hand its bit stressful...i'm really keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that the things go smoothly since its the question of career...all the best to all

Kanwar


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Kanwar, 

Did you give a Affidavit or a letter from your organization letter head as a proof of experience?




kanwar deep said:


> Whatever it is Vikas , till the time the verification process is not over nd the VISA grant does'nt come in hand its bit stressful...i'm really keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that the things go smoothly since its the question of career...all the best to all
> 
> Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Whatever it is Vikas , till the time the verification process is not over nd the VISA grant does'nt come in hand its bit stressful...i'm really keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that the things go smoothly since its the question of career...all the best to all
> 
> Kanwar


I understand kanwar most of us want the process to be completed as soon as possible and have the grant in our hands. You have had Co Contact on 22nd Feb and the next review should be after 28 days expect the outcome to be by end of March or begining of April. Rest all depends on CO as all the cases are different and they take time to decide accordingly


----------



## Suby10

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Kanwar,
> 
> Did you give a Affidavit or a letter from your organization letter head as a proof of experience?


Hi Raki, 

What difference does it make? I'm also interested to know because I am also in such situation. By the way, I submitted letters on company letter head. I've also included payslip as supporting documents. Do you think they will still do reference check? Thanks. 

Suby


----------



## SubAustralia

*Points Update*

Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts

Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)

occupation ICT-BA

My question is, for 23-Mar invitation round, Date of EOI will be considered as 20-Oct or 1-March?

I think if it is considered 20 Oct there are chances of invite, otherwise it is difficult to say.

Your opinion?


----------



## kanwar deep

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Kanwar,
> 
> Did you give a Affidavit or a letter from your organization letter head as a proof of experience?


Hi ,

Yes i did get a bonafide letter from the current employer 

Kanwar


----------



## tikki2282

SubAustralia said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts
> 
> 
> 
> Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)
> 
> 
> 
> occupation ICT-BA
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, for 23-Mar invitation round, Date of EOI will be considered as 20-Oct or 1-March?
> 
> 
> 
> I think if it is considered 20 Oct there are chances of invite, otherwise it is difficult to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion?



Your new EOI date is 1st march now and you have a very fare chance of Getting an invite in the upcoming round.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi All,

Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy.
Thanks all for all the help.
In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


----------



## andreyx108b

3CIPCA said:


> Hi All, Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy. Thanks all for all the help. In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra

3CIPCA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy.
> Thanks all for all the help.
> In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


Congratulations happy to hear the good news. Best wishes for ypur future.


----------



## tikki2282

3CIPCA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy.
> Thanks all for all the help.
> In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


Congrats..


----------



## mansikhanna83

3CIPCA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy.
> Thanks all for all the help.
> In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


Many Congratulations to you


----------



## rahul1987

First of all congratulations to 3CIPCA for the Golden email. 

But I have a question for all the experts here. I might sound stupid but I want to confirm this. 
Do we always get the pr visa after we apply for it, obviously assuming that we have uploaded the correct and authentic documents and it is just matter of time that we get the Golden email. 
I just want to be sure for this like 100% sure.


----------



## dheeraj81

3CIPCA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy.
> Thanks all for all the help.
> In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


Congrats 3CIPCA.


----------



## dheeraj81

rahul1987 said:


> First of all congratulations to 3CIPCA for the Golden email.
> 
> But I have a question for all the experts here. I might sound stupid but I want to confirm this.
> Do we always get the pr visa after we apply for it, obviously assuming that we have uploaded the correct and authentic documents and it is just matter of time that we get the Golden email.
> I just want to be sure for this like 100% sure.


Hi Rahul, There can be some other rejection factor as well for example Health, Police verification etc ...


----------



## 3CIPCA

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Andreyx108b


----------



## 3CIPCA

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations happy to hear the good news. Best wishes for ypur future.


Thanks Vikaschandra


----------



## mansikhanna83

dheeraj81 said:


> Congrats 3CIPCA.


Dheeraj, Can you please share the latest list.


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated list, as of date...

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 
2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16 ICT 
3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16 
4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 
7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 
9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 
10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 
11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 
13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 
20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
22	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
23	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 
24	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
25	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
26	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 
27	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
28	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
29	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
30	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
31	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
32	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
33	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
35	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 
36	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
42	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
46	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
47	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 
48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
49	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 
50	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
51	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
53	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 
54	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
55	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
56	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 
57	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 
58	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 
59	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 
60	Archit	60	11-Mar-16


----------



## immigrant589

Dheeraj

Chances getting grim due to new 70 and 65 pointers


----------



## dheeraj81

Hi Immigrant189,

if you check the list only 3 candidates got added with 65+ points and EOI > 9th March...

who knows 23rd can be the day....

also i am sure there are not many candidates between 20 March - 31 June 2015..


----------



## manmuru

Congratulations 



gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as angel for me.My Timelines are as below..
> 
> I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.
> 
> It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.
> 
> At the same time, I wish all the good luck and best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Today is my turn to celebrate..
> 
> First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
> All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
> First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
> Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
> Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
> Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared
> 
> ACS Applied - NOV 2015
> ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015
> 
> EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
> Invited on - JAN 2016
> 
> Visa Applied - JAN 2016
> Granted - MAR 2016


----------



## manmuru

Congratulations 3CIPCA 



3CIPCA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the Golden Mail for the Visa Grant. I am very happy.
> Thanks all for all the help.
> In particular thanks to VikasChandra - Your posting related to the list of documents helped me to get the grant without even a single iteration. Thanks a lot.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> You never know kanwar they might verify any part of employment. For me it was my second job from Dec2008 till Aug 2011 and they went ahead to verify that


Vikas,

Just as suby10 also asked if we all have submitted letters on company letter heads as employement proof...just wanted to know since your 2nd job verification was done, had you also subbmited company letter heads??

I mean ,just want to ascertain if they do verification even after all documents are submitted or it's just random

Kanwar


----------



## anshulmadan

Hi Dheeraj81 and all other esteemed members,

Even I had 60 points and had my EOI filed in Sept 2015 but since I saw no chance of getting an EOI this year so gave a reattempt on PTE and scored target scores.
Now after updating my scores for 70 points, I still have some doubts?

Now what do you think, will I get EOI invitation in the upcoming results as only 170 seats are left in ICT Business Analyst and if I don't get this time then I need to wait till July? 

Secondly is the second result date (as discussed here as 23rd March) disclosed by the DIBP or its just a guess from the community?

After getting an EOI invitation, is there any deadline for filing a visa? I have already got my PCC done in November last year and have all my documents ready for submission. Is there another queue for filing a visa? and if yes is it dependent on points again or First come First serve basis?

Please clarify!

Regards
Anshul



dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Immigrant189,
> 
> if you check the list only 3 candidates got added with 65+ points and EOI > 9th March...
> 
> who knows 23rd can be the day....
> 
> also i am sure there are not many candidates between 20 March - 31 June 2015..


----------



## Agressive_OZ

*Hello friends.. I need an expert opinion here:-*

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. In June, I will be eligible for extra 5 points for my experience (experience be more than 8 years in June as currently it is under 8 years and as of now I am getting only 10 points for it).

Will the points increase automatically? because in my EOI, I did not put any end date for my most recent employment and it is not even going to change as well even before June 2017.

So will the points change automatically from 60 to 65?

Does the point increase/decrease happens automatically? or I have to do it myself by updating/raising a new EOI?


----------



## SubAustralia

*Random Calculation*

My absolute Random Calculation,
Invitations on 9 Mar = appox 11
Now total 160 slots available = 170 – Appox 11
80 for each category
For pro-rata invitation based on 2 invitation rounds each month
Total available rounds for Year 15/16 (2 each for Apr May Jun) = 7
Invitation per rounds under each category = 80/7 =11
So any one who is ranked under 12 is well placed for invitation
** if 3 people jump their levels of points every 2 week, it makes only (11-3) 8 people virtually safe


----------



## raghum4u

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hello friends.. I need an expert opinion here:-
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. In June, I will be eligible for extra 5 points for my experience (experience be more than 8 years in June as currently it is under 8 years and as of now I am getting only 10 points for it).
> 
> Will the points increase automatically? because in my EOI, I did not put any end date for my most recent employment and it is not even going to change as well even before June 2017.
> 
> So will the points change automatically from 60 to 65?
> 
> Does the point increase/decrease happens automatically? or I have to do it myself by updating/raising a new EOI?


This is Automatically taken care dude... Don't worry as long as end date for current employment is not given... Cheers


----------



## raghum4u

anshulmadan said:


> Hi Dheeraj81 and all other esteemed members,
> 
> Even I had 60 points and had my EOI filed in Sept 2015 but since I saw no chance of getting an EOI this year so gave a reattempt on PTE and scored target scores.
> Now after updating my scores for 70 points, I still have some doubts?
> 
> Now what do you think, will I get EOI invitation in the upcoming results as only 170 seats are left in ICT Business Analyst and if I don't get this time then I need to wait till July?
> 
> Secondly is the second result date (as discussed here as 23rd March) disclosed by the DIBP or its just a guess from the community?
> 
> After getting an EOI invitation, is there any deadline for filing a visa? I have already got my PCC done in November last year and have all my documents ready for submission. Is there another queue for filing a visa? and if yes is it dependent on points again or First come First serve basis?
> 
> Please clarify!
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Hi Ashul, 

1. With 70 points there's highest probability that, you would get invited in next round.

2. Next round is on 23 March 2016. It's official. Suggest you visit skillselect page and invitation rounds tab. 

3.After invite, dead line is two months to pay visa fees. Since all the documents are arranged, lodge the visa immediately. Once visa lodged, there is no such queue and grand will depend on case to case. 

I hope you will making it to Australia this year only... Best of luck. 

Regards, 
Raghu


----------



## mukeshsharma

Apply to NSW , VICTORIA also , what are you waiting for  ??




anshulmadan said:


> Hi Dheeraj81 and all other esteemed members,
> 
> Even I had 60 points and had my EOI filed in Sept 2015 but since I saw no chance of getting an EOI this year so gave a reattempt on PTE and scored target scores.
> Now after updating my scores for 70 points, I still have some doubts?
> 
> Now what do you think, will I get EOI invitation in the upcoming results as only 170 seats are left in ICT Business Analyst and if I don't get this time then I need to wait till July?
> 
> Secondly is the second result date (as discussed here as 23rd March) disclosed by the DIBP or its just a guess from the community?
> 
> After getting an EOI invitation, is there any deadline for filing a visa? I have already got my PCC done in November last year and have all my documents ready for submission. Is there another queue for filing a visa? and if yes is it dependent on points again or First come First serve basis?
> 
> Please clarify!
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## anshulmadan

But If I am already getting a PR in the next two months or so which is valid for all the states then why should I apply for NSW or VIC which is limited to some states only? Please guide me if I am not on the right track?


----------



## sridharv86

anshulmadan said:


> But If I am already getting a PR in the next two months or so which is valid for all the states then why should I apply for NSW or VIC which is limited to some states only? Please guide me if I am not on the right track?


I guess Mukesh was just being sarcastic. You are 99% sure to get an invite in the 23rd round. There are not many 70 pointers in the list. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Anshulmadan

If you have updated the EOI with 70 points then wait till one more week. In the next week you will get your invite. if not then go ahead and apply for NSW or VIC depending on your comforts. But in all possibilities those with 70 points and 65 points should get the invites and those with 60 points there is high hope that atleast till aug or sep the list will be cleared.


----------



## VBA

Hi friends, 
Any idea when will dibp update the figures for last round??


----------



## aspirant1

I'm confused whether to apply as Business Analyst or System Analyst. Which role has higher chances of fetching state sponsorship and for which states. Please assist.


----------



## anshulmadan

Yes i have already updated my eoi with 70 points. Let me wait for another week to see what do i have in store for me?


----------



## andreyx108b

anshulmadan said:


> Yes i have already updated my eoi with 70 points. Let me wait for another week to see what do i have in store for me?


An ITA


----------



## dheeraj81

raghum4u said:


> This is Automatically taken care dude... Don't worry as long as end date for current employment is not given... Cheers


it will be updated automatically, but do keep an eye on it  to be on safer side....


----------



## mukeshsharma

Dude , NSW / VIC are backup plan , [ incase luck does nt favor u on 23rd ] , but still best of luck , 




anshulmadan said:


> But If I am already getting a PR in the next two months or so which is valid for all the states then why should I apply for NSW or VIC which is limited to some states only? Please guide me if I am not on the right track?


----------



## mukeshsharma

i have seen better hit rate in SA ,not BA / looks like BA stars are down these days 



aspirant1 said:


> I'm confused whether to apply as Business Analyst or System Analyst. Which role has higher chances of fetching state sponsorship and for which states. Please assist.


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey guys

I have one more doubt... If I get my grant for me and my spouse in June 2016 (lets suppose) then what are the next conditions? I mean like travelling to Australia in some fixed time frame for me and my wife or? I in excitement had got my PCC done earlier in Nov 2015 itself and now I have heard that I need to travel within 1 year of my PCC date.. is it true? The PCC of my wife will be done only after getting an EOI invite now.

Please guide.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## dreamsanj

yes, PCC date might be considered or Medical date might be considered. I am not sure if you can get one more PCC but if thats the case. wait untill next week and apply for one more pcc.


----------



## 3CIPCA

andreyx108b said:


> Guys i am out of the list as got NSW approval and submitting visa on monday.


Congrats Andreyx108b


----------



## mukeshsharma

Which one we shd go for AUSTRALIA PCC ? 

-------------------------------------------
Fees
The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:

$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a non-government organisation (eg: commercial entities like brokers, migration agents etc)
$139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
$99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application


----------



## vikaschandra

3CIPCA said:


> Congrats Andreyx108b





andreyx108b said:


> Guys i am out of the list as got NSW approval and submitting visa on monday.


3CIPCA Where did you happen to see this message today? This post is from Oct 2015 when Andrey got his NSW approval. Andrey has already got the grant and will be moving to Oz shortly. 

Andrey will be happy to see congratulations once again


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> 3CIPCA Where did you happen to see this message today? This post is from Oct 2015 when Andrey got his NSW approval. Andrey has already got the grant and will be moving to Oz shortly. Andrey will be happy to see congratulations once again


Hehehe))) yes - i was surprised too)) but feels nice to go back to that moment and appreciate the fact that i am moving soon!))


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Suby, 

From my contacts, I *never heard* of employment verification done. When you give it letter head and with all proofs such as payslips, form16, resignation letter, Full and final settlements, promotion letters etc... they will by pass the verification process. Secondly, if your organization is a small one, then there is a high chance that it will go through background checks. Nevertheless, you shouldnt be worried about verification if its given on the letter head, only fakes will worry about it.
average turnaround time for Grant is about 2-3 months from the time of lodgement. So don't worry it will come through without issues.

RAKI.




Suby10 said:


> Hi Raki,
> 
> What difference does it make? I'm also interested to know because I am also in such situation. By the way, I submitted letters on company letter head. I've also included payslip as supporting documents. Do you think they will still do reference check? Thanks.
> 
> Suby


----------



## Suby10

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Suby,
> 
> From my contacts, I *never heard* of employment verification done. When you give it letter head and with all proofs such as payslips, form16, resignation letter, Full and final settlements, promotion letters etc... they will by pass the verification process. Secondly, if your organization is a small one, then there is a high chance that it will go through background checks. Nevertheless, you shouldnt be worried about verification if its given on the letter head, only fakes will worry about it.
> average turnaround time for Grant is about 2-3 months from the time of lodgement. So don't worry it will come through without issues.
> 
> RAKI.


Dear Raki, 

TQVM for the detailed explanation. I feel much relieved now. I did provide reference letter on company letter head as proof of employment. I do have pay slips, EA forms (yearly income statement) and bank statement showing salary credited. Also I've by far worked for 3 companies and all are huge MNC's including my current employment. My only worry is my start date for one of my previous employment. Since the company was acquired, the new company claims acquired date as start date which is ridiculous. Thought I manage to argue and one of my previous colleague backed me up and manage to get the letter, my bad luck the HR person who provided me my letter is no longer with the company. In the case a verification is done, I'm worried who will receive the call and the information they will give. Any contradicting information can hamper my visa application. At times it really makes me wonder all the hardship of document gathering we need to go through for the visa processing. Getting reference letter with job description itself was a struggle. Then all the other documents especially for first employment which was 9 years ago in my case. I really hope all the hardship will be fruitful for all of us in future. Once again thanks. 

Suby


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi All , 

which one is correct option for Australia PCC . ? will 42 $ THING WILL DO ? 



mukeshsharma said:


> Which one we shd go for AUSTRALIA PCC ?
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Fees
> The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:
> 
> $42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
> $42.00 for each National Police Check application from a non-government organisation (eg: commercial entities like brokers, migration agents etc)
> $139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
> $99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application


----------



## manc0108

First option of $42


----------



## SaurabhK

sridharv86 said:


> I guess Mukesh was just being sarcastic. You are 99% sure to get an invite in the 23rd round. There are not many 70 pointers in the list.
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Can someone post the link of the list every one is referring to please


----------



## andreyx108b

SaurabhK said:


> Can someone post the link of the list every one is referring to please


Previous pages.


----------



## SaurabhK

andreyx108b said:


> Previous pages.


Thanks


----------



## littlesweetrabbit

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Immigrant189,
> 
> if you check the list only 3 candidates got added with 65+ points and EOI > 9th March...
> 
> who knows 23rd can be the day....
> 
> also i am sure there are not many candidates between 20 March - 31 June 2015..


how could u sure there are not too many candidates between the date ?


----------



## littlesweetrabbit

new here, cannot edit my signature 

here is my stat, hope to join the list :

261112 system analyst 
Points: 60 (189) -- EOI: 27/07/2015
Points: 65 (190) -- EOI :1/08/2015 (NSW)

Invitation: ??????


----------



## Rupali M

Hello Everyone,

I have one query, my husband is primary applicant, and as per ACS, his experience after June 2013 will be considered suitable, So according to that he will get 5 points of experience after this June.
If he changes his current company and switch on to another company (same profile), so is that going to affect anything for his points? I mean will he not get these 5 pts of experience?

ANy one has any idea about it?
Thanks


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Rupali M said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one query, my husband is primary applicant, and as per ACS, his experience after June 2013 will be considered suitable, So according to that he will get 5 points of experience after this June.
> If he changes his current company and switch on to another company (same profile), so is that going to affect anything for his points? I mean will he not get these 5 pts of experience?
> 
> ANy one has any idea about it?
> Thanks


In this case, if he joins in the new company on or after 01-Jul-2016, then no issues. Otherwise when DIBP reviewing after VISA lodgement, they may ask if his new company was assessed by ACS and approved for the same occupation code.

However when you are claiming points with the current company or different company, overall DIBP needs the Employment should be assessed by ACS up to date and the candidate should be working in the same company what ACS assessed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rupali M said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one query, my husband is primary applicant, and as per ACS, his experience after June 2013 will be considered suitable, So according to that he will get 5 points of experience after this June.
> If he changes his current company and switch on to another company (same profile), so is that going to affect anything for his points? I mean will he not get these 5 pts of experience?
> 
> ANy one has any idea about it?
> Thanks


Rupali in case your husband is leaving the company and joining a new one he needs to ammend the EOI and put an end date to the current employment. Due to which he will not get additional points in July. Further he has to get the new employment also assessed by ACS


----------



## Rupali M

vikaschandra said:


> Rupali in case your husband is leaving the company and joining a new one he needs to ammend the EOI and put an end date to the current employment. Due to which he will not get additional points in July. Further he has to get the new employment also assessed by ACS



Thank you for your answer.
They wont even consider 8 days short for points?
because his last working day in current company would be 23rd of June.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rupali M said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> They wont even consider 8 days short for points?
> because his last working day in current company would be 23rd of June.


Rupali Skill select has system that auto calculates these dates and awards points accordingly now if you leave the eoi as it is and change the job while lodging the visa application if the DIBP Case officer does verification they migt put it as adverse information provided. Their has been a case wherein an individual resigned from the Job and he was requested for last months pay slip as proof. 

Well all this would totally depend on the case officer at later stage and hope it goes in tour favor. 

Do re-think twice before taking any step further. Best wishes with your application.


----------



## rc4aus

Guys while we are on the topic of resignation and changing of jobs, can anyone share their experience or know about cases where resigning and having no job at the time of visa application or resigning and not claiming points for the new job(eventually with no affect on points) were granted visas? Is it ok to just inform dibp after your application of the same? Is it a must to continue in the last job for which you have claimed points?


----------



## andreyx108b

rc4aus said:


> Guys while we are on the topic of resignation and changing of jobs, can anyone share their experience or know about cases where resigning and having no job at the time of visa application or resigning and not claiming points for the new job(eventually with no affect on points) were granted visas? Is it ok to just inform dibp after your application of the same? Is it a must to continue in the last job for which you have claimed points?


After ITA, resigning has no effect.

The same if you claim points or dont claim points.


----------



## rc4aus

andreyx108b said:


> After ITA, resigning has no effect.
> 
> The same if you claim points or dont claim points.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## andreyx108b

rc4aus said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


But do notify DIBP about you employment change, it wont have an impact, but essential thing to do.


----------



## manmuru

*Visa Grant*

Dear Forum Members,

I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey. 

Regards,
Muru


----------



## andreyx108b

manmuru said:


> Dear Forum Members, I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey. Regards, Muru


Congratulations!!! 

Please can you update the tracker sheet?


----------



## manmuru

Thanks Andrey. I will update the tracker immediately.



andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Please can you update the tracker sheet?


----------



## tikki2282

manmuru said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey.
> 
> Regards,
> Muru


Congrats.. It was quick.. ATB..


----------



## manmuru

Thanks Tikki2282! Yes it was! 



tikki2282 said:


> Congrats.. It was quick.. ATB..


----------



## andreyx108b

manmuru said:


> Thanks Andrey. I will update the tracker immediately.


Much appreciate it.


----------



## dheeraj81

manmuru said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey.
> 
> Regards,
> Muru


Congratulations !!!


----------



## dheeraj81

Updated List .....

Members add yourself to the list or let me know your EOI details, will add....

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 ICT 
2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16 ICT 
3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16 ICT 
4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT 
7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT 
9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 ICT 
10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT 
11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT 
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT 
13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT 
20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
22	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
23	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT 
24	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT 
25	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
26	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
27	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
28	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
29	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
30	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT 
37	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
48	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT 
49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT 
51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
54	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT 
55	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
56	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
57	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
58	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
59	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT 
60	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT 
61	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT 
62	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT 
63	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 
64	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 


.


----------



## Naveenk14

Any scope for ICT business analyst to get invitation form NSW with 55+5 and competent english?


----------



## Rupali M

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> In this case, if he joins in the new company on or after 01-Jul-2016, then no issues. Otherwise when DIBP reviewing after VISA lodgement, they may ask if his new company was assessed by ACS and approved for the same occupation code.
> 
> However when you are claiming points with the current company or different company, overall DIBP needs the Employment should be assessed by ACS up to date and the candidate should be working in the same company what ACS assessed.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello,

Thanks for your prompt answer 
Well, DO you mean that he has to do ACS again, by adding his new company in it?
If he does so, will he get 5 points?

Thanks


----------



## sumeetp

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List .....
> 
> Members add yourself to the list or let me know your EOI details, will add....
> 
> 1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 ICT
> 2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16 ICT
> 3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16 ICT
> 4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT
> 7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT
> 9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 ICT
> 10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT
> 11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT
> 20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 22	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 23	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT
> 24	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 25	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 26	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 28	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 29	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 30	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 36	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT
> 37	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 39	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 42	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 45	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 46	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT
> 47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 48	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT
> 49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT
> 51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 52	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 54	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT
> 55	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 57	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 58	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 59	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT
> 60	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 61	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT
> 62	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT
> 63	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 64	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 
> 
> .


Hello Dheeraj,

I am new to this group. I have completed ACS assessment for ICT BA -261111 last month. My IELTS test is scheduled on 2nd April. Please help me about how to add my details in tracker you guys have mentioned.


----------



## dheeraj81

sumeetp said:


> Hello Dheeraj,
> 
> I am new to this group. I have completed ACS assessment for ICT BA -261111 last month. My IELTS test is scheduled on 2nd April. Please help me about how to add my details in tracker you guys have mentioned.


Hello Sumeet,

You can add your details to the list above and post here, alternatively you can provide me the details, i will update this list.

Also, i would suggest that you add your details to https://myimmitracker.com as well.

Thanks and best of luck for your IELTS.


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

andreyx108b said:


> After ITA, resigning has no effect.
> 
> The same if you claim points or dont claim points.


thanks for clarification


----------



## Vikram_99

Hello Experts,

I got my ACS positive and in that report, they have mentioned that I can count my experience after March 2013. I have shown 4 years of experience to them, however, due to some reasons, I couldn't show my experience of my current organization. So now, my agent said, to claim 5 more points I need to wait for this month (March 16) and we can file the EOI next month for Visa 189. 
So, my question to you is that can I show the experience and claim points which I have not shown in my ACS report? Cause as per my agent, he says that we can claim.
Please reply as I am in a big confusion.

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS positive and in that report, they have mentioned that I can count my experience after March 2013. I have shown 4 years of experience to them, however, due to some reasons, I couldn't show my experience of my current organization. So now, my agent said, to claim 5 more points I need to wait for this month (March 16) and we can file the EOI next month for Visa 189.
> So, my question to you is that can I show the experience and claim points which I have not shown in my ACS report? Cause as per my agent, he says that we can claim.
> Please reply as I am in a big confusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


No vikram you should not claim points fir experience which has not been assessed. If you do at this time to secure invite and at later stage during visa lodge it is possible that CO might reject your case. There has been few cases in the past wherein the applicant claimed points for the years which were not assesed as relevant to nominated occupation code and later realized that it was a big mistake and were ahort of points ao had to let the ITA pass. 

I would advise if you are sure to get positive assessment for current job as well which would add points you get another assessment done. I understand that it is additional cost but it will save you lot of time and backing out at critical point. 

Moreover the ceiling of 2611xx is going to reach its limit for 189 Independent so until Next quota is announced you will have only state nomination as option. Rethink before you take any step ahead


----------



## dheeraj81

DIBP have not updated 9th March round details, seems something is fishy, and gives hope that all 1300 invitations were not issued during the round  and that would mean a bigger round on 23rd.

i hope and would love if my predictions materializes


----------



## andreyx108b

dheeraj81 said:


> DIBP have not updated 9th March round details, seems something is fishy, and gives hope that all 1300 invitations were not issued during the round  and that would mean a bigger round on 23rd. i hope and would love if my predictions materializes


They do often update the results quite late.


----------



## dreamsanj

sumeetp said:


> Hello Dheeraj,
> 
> I am new to this group. I have completed ACS assessment for ICT BA -261111 last month. My IELTS test is scheduled on 2nd April. Please help me about how to add my details in tracker you guys have mentioned.


Please provide points breakup.. Once you get your Ielts results I will add you


----------



## Vikram_99

vikaschandra said:


> No vikram you should not claim points fir experience which has not been assessed. If you do at this time to secure invite and at later stage during visa lodge it is possible that CO might reject your case. There has been few cases in the past wherein the applicant claimed points for the years which were not assesed as relevant to nominated occupation code and later realized that it was a big mistake and were ahort of points ao had to let the ITA pass.
> 
> I would advise if you are sure to get positive assessment for current job as well which would add points you get another assessment done. I understand that it is additional cost but it will save you lot of time and backing out at critical point.
> 
> Moreover the ceiling of 2611xx is going to reach its limit for 189 Independent so until Next quota is announced you will have only state nomination as option. Rethink before you take any step ahead


Thank you very much Vikas for your reply and providing such a useful and important information.

Just as a matter of curiosity, I have another question on my mind, that my un assessed experience is also relevant to my job code but I didn't assess it due to some reasons, so would it still create a problem if I show this experience to claim points or it should be assessed in every situation. 

If yes, then do I need to get my assessments done for all of my Organizations which have already been assessed as well?
Just FYI, my agent told me today that if your experience matches the job code then you can claim points even if it is not assessed. Please advise me.

Many Thanks in advance.

Vikram


----------



## kanwar deep

manmuru said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey.
> 
> Regards,
> Muru


Congratulations!!!!!

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> 3CIPCA Where did you happen to see this message today? This post is from Oct 2015 when Andrey got his NSW approval. Andrey has already got the grant and will be moving to Oz shortly.
> 
> Andrey will be happy to see congratulations once again


Hey Vikas,

Congrats buddy!!!!!

I have been away since past few days nd saw that u got ur grant on 16th...thts a great news.

You have really helped everyone out here with suggestions so you got your gift finally

Good luck

Kanwar


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Vikram,

My 2 cents obviously vikaschandra & others can validate. please refer inline.



Vikram_99 said:


> Thank you very much Vikas for your reply and providing such a useful and important information.
> 
> Just as a matter of curiosity, I have another question on my mind, that my un assessed experience is also relevant to my job code but I didn't assess it due to some reasons, so would it still create a problem if I show this experience to claim points or it should be assessed in every situation.
> If this un-assessed experience is not shown/approved by ACS then to be safe don't use it for points and mark it as not relevant in EOI. Points can be claimed if the job profile is assessed by ACS.
> 
> If yes, then do I need to get my assessments done for all of my Organizations which have already been assessed as well?
> You would need to file reassessment with ACS linking it to the old application which will automatically inform ACS that they have to assess new experience only. Don't worry, the new letter would still have all the experiences even the one in the previous letter.
> 
> Just FYI, my agent told me today that if your experience matches the job code then you can claim points even if it is not assessed. Please advise me.
> Not sure why your agent is advising that. Is he a MARA agent?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.
> 
> Vikram


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Congrats buddy!!!!!
> 
> I have been away since past few days nd saw that u got ur grant on 16th...thts a great news.
> 
> You have really helped everyone out here with suggestions so you got your gift finally
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Kanwar


Thanks a lot Kanwar Yes on 16th I finally got my grant it was wonderful day


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> My 2 cents obviously vikaschandra & others can validate. please refer inline.


vikram I would go with conjoinme's answers make sure that you dont claim anything which is not assessed and later land up in trouble while visa lodge same has happened to few in last couple of months and they had to let the ITA lapse..


----------



## sridharv86

Yet another round , yet another day of tension and excitement. Best of luck, everyone!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mansikhanna83

sridharv86 said:


> Yet another round , yet another day of tension and excitement. Best of luck, everyone!:fingerscrossed:


Wish every one good luck for today....


----------



## tikki2282

mansikhanna83 said:


> Wish every one good luck for today....



Gud luck guys and specially for 60 pointers. ATB.


----------



## sethisaab

Best of luck friends...


----------



## dheeraj81

Best of Luck everyone.... no prediction this time 

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16 ICT 
2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16 ICT 
3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16 ICT 
4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT 
7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT 
9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16 ICT 
10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT 
11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT 
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT 
13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT 
20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
22	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
23	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT 
24	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT 
25	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
26	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
27	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
28	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
29	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
30	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT 
37	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
39	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
40	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	NarinderD 60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
44 PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
46	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
47	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
48	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT 
49	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
50	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT 
51	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
52	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
54	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT 
55	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
56	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
57	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
58	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
59	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT 
60	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT 
61	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT 
62	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT 
63	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 
64	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT


----------



## saurabhshahi

Hi Everyone,

I have a query regarding ACS. I have experience of 8 years in 3 different parts.
1st after my graduation which is in 2004-2005.
2nd after my first post graduation i:e 2008-2009.
3rd after my second post graduation i:e 2010-till now.

Guys,please guide and suggest if i can able to get 5 years of experience points from ACS ?


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a query regarding ACS. I have experience of 8 years in 3 different parts. 1st after my graduation which is in 2004-2005. 2nd after my first post graduation i:e 2008-2009. 3rd after my second post graduation i:e 2010-till now. Guys,please guide and suggest if i can able to get 5 years of experience points from ACS ?


Was your first degree in IT?


----------



## saurabhshahi

Every degree is in It.
1.BCA(Bachelor of computer application)
2.MCA(Master of computer application)
3.MSc in data netwroks and security.

Experience is all IT.

Thank you in advance.

Saurabh


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhshahi said:


> Every degree is in It. 1.BCA(Bachelor of computer application) 2.MCA(Master of computer application) 3.MSc in data netwroks and security. Experience is all IT. Thank you in advance. Saurabh


Then, if they assess your job(s) closely related to 261111/2 they would deduct 2 years, and the rest of work exp. can be used to claim points.


----------



## saurabhshahi

Thank you mate.Then i will go for ACS in another 2 days.Thank you once again.


----------



## shabdullah

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding ACS. I have experience of 8 years in 3 different parts.
> 1st after my graduation which is in 2004-2005.
> 2nd after my first post graduation i:e 2008-2009.
> 3rd after my second post graduation i:e 2010-till now.
> 
> Guys,please guide and suggest if i can able to get 5 years of experience points from ACS ?


Only experience within last 10 years are considered... one of my friend had his ACS a couple months ago who lost about 6 months of experience as it was more than 10 years back... which means your experience from 2008 onwards will be considered relevant.

Page 3 on ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## shabdullah

Correction... either 2 years within last 10 years OR 4 years anytime are required... which means yours 2004-2005 will be considered as skilled employment but further 2 years will also be deducted from your second employment and that will be your Requirement Met Date

Heading: Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
Page 3 on Skills Assessment Guidelines PDF shared earlier



shabdullah said:


> Only experience within last 10 years are considered... one of my friend had his ACS a couple months ago who lost about 6 months of experience as it was more than 10 years back... which means your experience from 2008 onwards will be considered relevant.
> 
> Page 3 on ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## likeaboss

Did anyone here get invited?


----------



## dreamsanj

looks like RC4AUS has got it


----------



## dreamsanj

*1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16	ICT	*
2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16	ICT	
3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16	ICT	
4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT	
7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT	
9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16	ICT	
10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16	ICT	
11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT	
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT	
13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT	
14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT	
17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT	
18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT	
19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT	
20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
22	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
23	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT	
24	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT	
25	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
26	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
27	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
28	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
29	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
30	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT


----------



## sridharv86

dreamsanj said:


> looks like RC4AUS has got it


so looks like yet another round for 70 pointers. I haven't gotten the invite yet


----------



## tikki2282

sridharv86 said:


> so looks like yet another round for 70 pointers. I haven't gotten the invite yet



Did you checked your skillselect? You had a very fair chance to get the invite.


----------



## saurabhshahi

shabdullah said:


> Correction... either 2 years within last 10 years OR 4 years anytime are required... which means yours 2004-2005 will be considered as skilled employment but further 2 years will also be deducted from your second employment and that will be your Requirement Met Date
> 
> Heading: Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
> Page 3 on Skills Assessment Guidelines PDF shared earlier


Thank you bro. I think, they will consider my last 10 year relevant experience in which i have around 7 years of experience.In this case they might consider my 5 years .

m i correct?


----------



## sridharv86

tikki2282 said:


> Did you checked your skillselect? You had a very fair chance to get the invite.


yep. checked it just now. status still shows SUBMITTED. Nothing on the correspondence tab either! So, looks like another couple of weeks. Hopefully, they atleast be transparent this round and put some numbers out.


----------



## shabdullah

Yes, looks like so



saurabhshahi said:


> Thank you bro. I think, they will consider my last 10 year relevant experience in which i have around 7 years of experience.In this case they might consider my 5 years .
> 
> m i correct?


----------



## SubAustralia

Seems no invites for 65s


----------



## tikki2282

sridharv86 said:


> yep. checked it just now. status still shows SUBMITTED. Nothing on the correspondence tab either! So, looks like another couple of weeks. Hopefully, they atleast be transparent this round and put some numbers out.



Yup. It's sad. God knows what's cooking in their head.


----------



## tikki2282

Sethisaab and anshulmadan, can you confirm if you guys got the invite ?


----------



## SaurabhK

Do we have any confirmation from any of the 70 pointers


----------



## tikki2282

SaurabhK said:


> Do we have any confirmation from any of the 70 pointers



Rc4aus got the invite? Did you got the invite Saurabhk?


----------



## rc4aus

SaurabhK said:


> Do we have any confirmation from any of the 70 pointers


Hi

I have received it today.


----------



## tikki2282

rc4aus said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I have received it today.



Congrats rc4aus


----------



## SaurabhK

rc4aus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received it today.


Congrats rc4aus


----------



## SaurabhK

tikki2282 said:


> Rc4aus got the invite? Did you got the invite Saurabhk?


No success yet..I think DIBP is playing safe this time and would be awarding invite to only 70 pointers till last round. Once all 70 pointers are covered, they'll consider 65 pointers for the remaining spots in ceiling. This is just a guess but would be most happy if turns out wrong


----------



## dheeraj81

rc4aus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received it today.


Congrats Rc4aus


----------



## dheeraj81

rc4aus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received it today.


Another person aj_aussie with EOI 10 March 16 with 70 Points got invite as per immitracker.com


----------



## vikaschandra

rc4aus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received it today.


Congratulations on receiving your ITA


----------



## SubAustralia

My guess. As dibp already knows about the applicants
intending to cross 70 (and 65 too)in coming days hence they want to delay and prioritize accordingly.
More so if they are into prorata distribution till June, they won't release more than 11 per round


----------



## sridharv86

SubAustralia said:


> My guess. As dibp already knows about the applicants
> intending to cross 70 (and 65 too)in coming days hence they want to delay and prioritize accordingly.
> More so if they are into prorata distribution till June, they won't release more than 11 per round


You could be right ! I hope they put the numbers out atleast after this round. That will confirm this.


----------



## rc4aus

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on receiving your ITA


Thanks Vikas


----------



## rc4aus

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats rc4aus


Thanks and all the best


----------



## sethisaab

Friends..my consultant is not picking up the phone
Can check tomorrow only, its sleepless night.


----------



## SubAustralia

If I think about negativity, I think because of changes in Australian macro economic variables, occupational ceilings are being recalculated on the fly.


----------



## Vikram_99

Vikram_99 said:


> Thank you very much Vikas for your reply and providing such a useful and important information.
> 
> Just as a matter of curiosity, I have another question on my mind, that my un assessed experience is also relevant to my job code but I didn't assess it due to some reasons, so would it still create a problem if I show this experience to claim points or it should be assessed in every situation.
> 
> If yes, then do I need to get my assessments done for all of my Organizations which have already been assessed as well?
> Just FYI, my agent told me today that if your experience matches the job code then you can claim points even if it is not assessed. Please advise me.
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.
> 
> Vikram


Hi Vikas, Could you kindly help me please?

THanks
VIk


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks a lot Kanwar Yes on 16th I finally got my grant it was wonderful day


Ofcourse thts what we are striving for nd grantb letter would make everything wonderful for sure...lol

You remeber we were discussing about the secondary applicant's travle grant since most of the people here have received the grant letter what is written about the secondary applicant's travel grant...can he she travel before the primary applicant.

Kanwar


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey guys,
I have received my invitation today. 
Now ill file my visa asap,
Regards
Anshul


----------



## immigrant589

Anshul, Congrats what was your points and when was your EOI submitted?


----------



## anshulmadan

My initial eoi was submitted with 60 points in nov 2015 which I updated with PTE scores to 70 points on 10th march 2016.


----------



## SaurabhK

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> I have received my invitation today.
> Now ill file my visa asap,
> Regards
> Anshul


Congrats Anshul


----------



## sethisaab

hey friends

I have received the invitation yesterday, got the confirmation from my consultant.

Will try to file my application by Wednesday.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Ofcourse thts what we are striving for nd grantb letter would make everything wonderful for sure...lol
> 
> You remeber we were discussing about the secondary applicant's travle grant since most of the people here have received the grant letter what is written about the secondary applicant's travel grant...can he she travel before the primary applicant.
> 
> Kanwar


Yes kanwar if their are no conditions set by the case officer on the grant letter the spouse can definitely travel prior to the primary applicant and the PA can follow later


----------



## anshulmadan

Congratulations!! 



sethisaab said:


> hey friends
> 
> I have received the invitation yesterday, got the confirmation from my consultant.
> 
> Will try to file my application by Wednesday.


----------



## vikaschandra

sethisaab said:


> hey friends
> 
> I have received the invitation yesterday, got the confirmation from my consultant.
> 
> Will try to file my application by Wednesday.


Congratulations Sethisaab on receiving your ITA


----------



## sridharv86

Congrats sathisaab. So all 70 pointers were invited this round. 

1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16	ICT	
2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16	ICT	
3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16	ICT	
4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT	
7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT	
9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16	ICT	
10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16	ICT	
11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT	
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT	
13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT	
14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT	
17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT	
18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT	
19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT	
20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
22	Trideep123	60 25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
23	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT	
24	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT	
25	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
26	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT	
27	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
28	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
29	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	
30	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Vikas, Could you kindly help me please?
> 
> THanks
> VIk


Vikram yes you should get the experience assessed you should not take chances by calculating points for what is not assessed and securing an Invite. If in case you get an ITA and later the case officer finds out that the current job is not assessed it would be problematic.. 

Example I might just say that My current experience is equivalent and in par to the previous experience cause I am doing the same job if that is the case why not get it assessed and be on safer side.. I would advise not either get re-assessment done or not to claim points for it.. do not go with what your agent says.. as later if something happens the agent will straight away tell you did not provide relevant documents so it is your problem not mine...

Think about it before you make a decision.. alternatively you can seek advise from other seniors on forum.. Pm KeeDa, Andreyx108b they would be able to guide


----------



## sethisaab

anshulmadan said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks anshulmadan


----------



## sethisaab

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Sethisaab on receiving your ITA


Thanks vikaschandra


----------



## A-A

Congratulations to all who received invite.


----------



## anshulmadan

So none of the 65 pointers got an invite this time ? If that is true then what will happen to the 60 pointers? The competition is getting tough now. All the best to all the aspirants !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dheeraj81

anshulmadan said:


> My initial eoi was submitted with 60 points in nov 2015 which I updated with PTE scores to 70 points on 10th march 2016.


Congrats Anshulmadan


----------



## dheeraj81

sethisaab said:


> hey friends
> 
> I have received the invitation yesterday, got the confirmation from my consultant.
> 
> Will try to file my application by Wednesday.


Congrats Sethisaab


----------



## dheeraj81

anshulmadan said:


> So none of the 65 pointers got an invite this time ? If that is true then what will happen to the 60 pointers? The competition is getting tough now. All the best to all the aspirants !:fingerscrossed:


If they keep on releasing the remaining invites on prorata basis, there will be no backlog for 65+ pointers in next FY July16 - June17 as it was in last year... so in my opinion it will surely come down to 60 pointers in coming months in next FY.. and with way less competition...


----------



## vikaschandra

feeling pretty unhappy about the cutoff moving to 70 though there are no clear indications from DIBP on what is happening. Seems like the quota has already been exhausted for the year and all the waiting list is going to be carried forward to 2016-17

Was hoping at least Shanners, Mansi, Dheeraj and many others would get their ITA.. but unfortunate.. Will be sticking around to see whats in store for the next round.


----------



## Suby10

*Next invitation round*

Dear All, 

Any prediction when the next 2 rounds of invitation in April will be? 😉


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> feeling pretty unhappy about the cutoff moving to 70 though there are no clear indications from DIBP on what is happening. Seems like the quota has already been exhausted for the year and all the waiting list is going to be carried forward to 2016-17
> 
> Was hoping at least Shanners, Mansi, Dheeraj and many others would get their ITA.. but unfortunate.. Will be sticking around to see whats in store for the next round.



Hi Vikas , I doubt if the quota is exhausted and if that's the case that means all remaining 170 positions were occupied by 70 pointers and the waiting list starts for 65 pointers now, well god knows what's gonna happen for 60 pointers.


----------



## viv31085

i think they are trying to reduce the backlog of 65-70 pointers unlike last year , will be pretty happy if they keep on picking 65 and 70 pointers until June so that they can go for regular route from July, 2016


----------



## tikki2282

viv31085 said:


> i think they are trying to reduce the backlog of 65-70 pointers unlike last year , will be pretty happy if they keep on picking 65 and 70 pointers until June so that they can go for regular route from July, 2016



Well. Hope so. I wish ATB to everyone waiting for so long.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Education what option to select for EOI*

I was applying for EOI. I have done MCA. Could anyone help me what option to select in the Education list for MCA qualification.
1. Masters Degree in Business Science or Technology
2. Masters others.

I feel that it should be the first option but still wanted to confirm.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

prashantbhagat said:


> I was applying for EOI. I have done MCA. Could anyone help me what option to select in the Education list for MCA qualification.
> 1. Masters Degree in Business Science or Technology
> 2. Masters others.
> 
> I feel that it should be the first option but still wanted to confirm.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


You need to select the first option 1. Masters Degree in Business Science or Technology


----------



## mur2aus

tikki2282 said:


> Well. Hope so. I wish ATB to everyone waiting for so long.


Hi,

What will the date for next round? 
Will it be on april or july?

Iam little confused, some of them say that the round for 2015-2016 is over and others deny that. 

Please clarify

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

mur2aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> What will the date for next round?
> Will it be on april or july?
> 
> Iam little confused, some of them say that the round for 2015-2016 is over and others deny that.
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> Regards


Probably the next round would be on 6th April and 20th April.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Hello Guys,

When I had applied for ACS evaluation, I had excluded 2 companies since they were not related to my profile, but later included them in Form 80 and 1221. They were my first 2 companies. Obviously, I am not claiming any points for them either.
Would this an issue since I mentioned the details of the 2 companies in Form 80?

Please suggest.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Subclass - 189 | Business Analyst - 261111 | IELTS: 21 Nov 2015 | ACS: 9 Feb 2016 | EOI: 16 Feb 2016 Points: 65 | ITA: 16 Feb 2016 | Visa Application: 16 Mar 2016 | Docs Uploaded : 23rd Mar (Form 80,1221,1023)


----------



## vikaschandra

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> When I had applied for ACS evaluation, I had excluded 2 companies since they were not related to my profile, but later included them in Form 80 and 1221. They were my first 2 companies. Obviously, I am not claiming any points for them either.
> Would this an issue since I mentioned the details of the 2 companies in Form 80?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Subclass - 189 | Business Analyst - 261111 | IELTS: 21 Nov 2015 | ACS: 9 Feb 2016 | EOI: 16 Feb 2016 Points: 65 | ITA: 16 Feb 2016 | Visa Application: 16 Mar 2016 | Docs Uploaded : 23rd Mar (Form 80,1221,1023)


 Form 80 and for 1221 are for personal particulars character assessments. You should declare about all the employments you have had. But their will be no impact whatsoever on your application.


----------



## harisagarp

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> When I had applied for ACS evaluation, I had excluded 2 companies since they were not related to my profile, but later included them in Form 80 and 1221. They were my first 2 companies. Obviously, I am not claiming any points for them either.
> Would this an issue since I mentioned the details of the 2 companies in Form 80?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Subclass - 189 | Business Analyst - 261111 | IELTS: 21 Nov 2015 | ACS: 9 Feb 2016 | EOI: 16 Feb 2016 Points: 65 | ITA: 16 Feb 2016 | Visa Application: 16 Mar 2016 | Docs Uploaded : 23rd Mar (Form 80,1221,1023)


Hi your signature shows EOI 16 FEB AND EOI 16 FEB How come so fast as 65 pointer you must be lucky guy..


----------



## wishmegoodluck

harisagarp said:


> Hi your signature shows EOI 16 FEB AND EOI 16 FEB How come so fast as 65 pointer you must be lucky guy..


I owe that to the people in this forum vikas, dheeraj,dreamsanj and many more....(They always used to post the list of probables for invite and I calculated accordingly and secured my invite) 
I would be happy to see them receive their ITA's soon & you as well if you haven't received it.

Cheers,


----------



## harisagarp

My EOI IS FEB 11 with 60 points I am still waiting for my ITA 
THANKS for you wishes hope i will get it early by April.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

harisagarp said:


> My EOI IS FEB 11 with 60 points I am still waiting for my ITA
> THANKS for you wishes hope i will get it early by April.


Buddy,

I strongly suggest to increase your points (By appearing through PTE (79+) in all components ..if you don't have it already..)
60 points for 261111 and EOI on Feb 11...
Chances are bleak.

Check some previous posts and you will find 60 pointers for 261111 waiting since a long time....


----------



## harisagarp

Yes I agree, I am planning for the same to appear PTE .


----------



## harisagarp

Pte academic or general which one ?


----------



## andreyx108b

harisagarp said:


> Pte academic or general which one ?


Academic


----------



## kkowloori

Hi All,

Below is my profile:
SC - 189 | Systems Analyst - 261112 | ACS-23/03/2016 | IELTS - 7| EOI - 25/03/2016 | Points - 60

When Can I expect Invitation.

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## kkowloori

*ICT SA - 60 pointer*

Hi All,

Any guesses about 60 pointers invitation.

ICT Systems Analyst | PTE - 65+ | ACS - 17/02/2016 | ACS Result - 23/03/2016 | EOI - 25/03/3015 | ITA ?????


----------



## vikaschandra

kkowloori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any guesses about 60 pointers invitation.
> 
> ICT Systems Analyst | PTE - 65+ | ACS - 17/02/2016 | ACS Result - 23/03/2016 | EOI - 25/03/3015 | ITA ?????


Karthik lots of 60 pointers are waiting since March last year and have not received their ITA. You would get it but not soon. You have to wait for the new ceiling to be announced in July. No chance for now with 60. In the future as well for you to secure invite it would take time as initially the backlog need to be cleared + by the time new ceiling is announced many applicant with higher points will jump the queue and secure invite. 

Try improving your PTE score to get additional points.


----------



## kkowloori

Thank you Vikas for your valuable information. Probably I will go with PTE once again.


----------



## harisagarp

Done just booked my PTE-A on Apr 13 I will try to work hard to get 79 atleast in each module please let me know any website to prepare PTE.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi All , 

I uploaded my documnets and paid fees on 15th March , never heard from CO or [ not even assigned one ] till now . How may days it take to hear from a CO ?? or may be get assigned one


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All , I uploaded my documnets and paid fees on 15th March , never heard from CO or [ not even assigned one ] till now . How may days it take to hear from a CO ?? or may be get assigned one


2-6 weeks in a good case)


----------



## Ashish_2574

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I uploaded my documnets and paid fees on 15th March , never heard from CO or [ not even assigned one ] till now . How may days it take to hear from a CO ?? or may be get assigned one


Mukesh, it's anything from 2 weeks to 4-5 weeks. Everyone have different experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All , I uploaded my documnets and paid fees on 15th March , never heard from CO or [ not even assigned one ] till now . How may days it take to hear from a CO ?? or may be get assigned one


You can check on the immitracker and use a tool to estimate "when"


----------



## dreamsanj

harisagarp said:


> Done just booked my PTE-A on Apr 13 I will try to work hard to get 79 atleast in each module please let me know any website to prepare PTE.


Pte a thread in this forum is more than enough. Just scan a lot of pages. You will be surprised to find all the information and study materials


----------



## Vikram_99

vikaschandra said:


> Vikram yes you should get the experience assessed you should not take chances by calculating points for what is not assessed and securing an Invite. If in case you get an ITA and later the case officer finds out that the current job is not assessed it would be problematic..
> 
> Example I might just say that My current experience is equivalent and in par to the previous experience cause I am doing the same job if that is the case why not get it assessed and be on safer side.. I would advise not either get re-assessment done or not to claim points for it.. do not go with what your agent says.. as later if something happens the agent will straight away tell you did not provide relevant documents so it is your problem not mine...
> 
> Think about it before you make a decision.. alternatively you can seek advise from other seniors on forum.. Pm KeeDa, Andreyx108b they would be able to guide


Thanks a lot for your helpful advise, Vikas. I won't proceed like this, I will get it assessed then.
Also, earlier as you said that quota for SA under 189 is almost over. So, would there be any challenge or issue if I go for 190? Please advise.

Thanks for your help always.

Vikram


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram_99 said:


> Thanks a lot for your helpful advise, Vikas. I won't proceed like this, I will get it assessed then.
> Also, earlier as you said that quota for SA under 189 is almost over. So, would there be any challenge or issue if I go for 190? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks for your help always.
> 
> Vikram



Vikram lodge two seperate EOIs one for 189 and another for 190. As you must be aware that 189 and 190 have same privileges except that you have to remain within the state that has nominated you for two years which is the moral obligation. 

Your 189 eoi will also remain active for two years so when the quota reopens and until then if you have not secured 190 invite 189 will help especially your DOE would matter during invitation process


----------



## AKJain

sridharv86 said:


> Congrats sathisaab. So all 70 pointers were invited this round.
> 
> 1	rc4aus	70	1-Mar-16	ICT
> 2	sethisaab	70	10-Mar-16	ICT
> 3	anshulmadan	70	10-Mar-16	ICT
> 4	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 5	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 6	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT
> 7	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 8	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT
> 9	AKJain	65	27-Feb-16	ICT
> 10	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16	ICT
> 11	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 13	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT
> 14	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 15	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 16	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 17	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 18	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT
> 19	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT
> 20	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 21	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 22	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 23	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT
> 24	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 27	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 28	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 29	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 30	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 36	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT



Hi,

Please update, i have got my invite.

Thank you


----------



## virusrohan

That's steep, now the bar has gone up to 70 pointers, do u think there's even any scope for 60pointers....


----------



## vikaschandra

AKJain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update, i have got my invite.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations AKJain.


----------



## kkowloori

Hi Hari,

Try with TCYONLINE.COM and subscribe to any package. It is very useful except for speaking.


----------



## sridharv86

AKJain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update, i have got my invite.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats AKJain. So, if I may ask, did you receive a 190 invite?

Updated list: 

1	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
3	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
4	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
5	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
6	SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16	ICT 
7	SaurabhK	65	03-Mar-16	ICT 
8	PawanMadan19	65	09-Mar-16	ICT 
9	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
10	Lakhy113	60	09-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
11	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
12	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
13	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15	ICT 
14	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15	ICT 
15	unlockrobin	60	09-Jul-15	ICT 
16	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
17	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
18	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
19	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
20	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
21	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
22	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
23	saten_tokas	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
24	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
25	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
26	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
28	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
30	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
32	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT


----------



## darrenjacob

Andrey / All, 
Could you please let me know the number to call to find out about my visa status. It has been 5 months since CO has been assigned. The state that I am intending to go is Melbourne and I am currently staying in India. So I need to call from india.

Regards
Darren Jacob


----------



## Vikram_99

vikaschandra said:


> Vikram lodge two seperate EOIs one for 189 and another for 190. As you must be aware that 189 and 190 have same privileges except that you have to remain within the state that has nominated you for two years which is the moral obligation.
> 
> Your 189 eoi will also remain active for two years so when the quota reopens and until then if you have not secured 190 invite 189 will help especially your DOE would matter during invitation process


Thanks Vikas, I talked to my agent to file 190. However, he said that he'll charge me extra if I ask him to file 189 as well and he also said that capping is over in 190 too, so does capping also matter in 190? I believe I can file another EOI myself as well, is that right? One by agent and one by me?

Many Thanks


----------



## offto

Hello Folks,
I am new in the forum here..
Anybody got any news on Mar2016 invitation results? I dont see it updated on DIBP yet..
Eagerly waiting for an invite under 261111 with 60 points on the board..
pls post any info you got around this..cheers


----------



## anshulmadan

All the 70 pointers have got the invite in 23rd March results.
I am not very positive for 60 pointers even till July as there are a huge bunch of 65 pointers and from the last 3 to 4 invitation results the cutoff is increasing from 65 to 70. Still lets hope that all the 65pointers get the invite in the upcoming round and then its turn for 60 pointers. Only 170 invitations were left before the 23rd march round. Let DIBP update the result on its site to get a better picture.

Regards
Anshul 



offto said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am new in the forum here..
> Anybody got any news on Mar2016 invitation results? I dont see it updated on DIBP yet..
> Eagerly waiting for an invite under 261111 with 60 points on the board..
> pls post any info you got around this..cheers


----------



## offto

anshulmadan said:


> All the 70 pointers have got the invite in 23rd March results.
> I am not very positive for 60 pointers even till July as there are a huge bunch of 65 pointers and from the last 3 to 4 invitation results the cutoff is increasing from 65 to 70. Still lets hope that all the 65pointers get the invite in the upcoming round and then its turn for 60 pointers. Only 170 invitations were left before the 23rd march round. Let DIBP update the result on its site to get a better picture.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Thank you for your reply bud..insightful post that..yeah I noticed too the number of invitations already hitting the ceiling for this year which was the cause of worry.. 
what invoked some excitement in me was the fact that DIBP reduced the points score to 60 from 65, but visa date of effect being Mar15, per the invitation results dated 17th Feb..hence i was eager to know the results from Mar16 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aliee

*Worried*

Hi Everyone, 

Need your advice and your suggestions related to application for Systems Analyst. I am done with ACS results and will be attempting PTE in April's second week. Hopefully I will get the required results to reach a 60 points mark. 

Do you guys think if I immediately lodge the EOI, will i be considered? Looking at this thread i feel i have very less chances. 

If the invites are exhausted, what would happen? I would be considered for next year invites? when would that happen? I understand that there is a chance that next year there will be no systems analyst occupation available!  

I am worried and need your replies. 

Thanks. 
Ali


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram_99 said:


> Thanks Vikas, I talked to my agent to file 190. However, he said that he'll charge me extra if I ask him to file 189 as well and he also said that capping is over in 190 too, so does capping also matter in 190? I believe I can file another EOI myself as well, is that right? One by agent and one by me?
> 
> Many Thanks



Agents are always like that trying to get money from wherever they can..190 having ceiling not exactly as 189 but yet they would also not send many invites but you have fair chance of getting it...

Let your agent file for 190 only if he does not want to go for 189 and you create another EOI and file for 189 yourself.. make sure to put the details properly get guidance from guys here and you would find many threads on how to go ahead with lodging a new EOI.

Which state are your applying for?


----------



## kanwar deep

harisagarp said:


> Pte academic or general which one ?


There's just one module in PTE

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

aliee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your advice and your suggestions related to application for Systems Analyst. I am done with ACS results and will be attempting PTE in April's second week. Hopefully I will get the required results to reach a 60 points mark.
> 
> Do you guys think if I immediately lodge the EOI, will i be considered? Looking at this thread i feel i have very less chances.
> 
> If the invites are exhausted, what would happen? I would be considered for next year invites? when would that happen? I understand that there is a chance that next year there will be no systems analyst occupation available!
> 
> I am worried and need your replies.
> 
> Thanks.
> Ali


Ali for this year with 60 points impossible to get an invite.. we have applicants with 60 points waiting for almost a year now.

ICT BA/SA - 2611xx is not a flagged occupation hence we can hope that it will still be available for 2017 when the ceiling will be announce in July.

Until then practice well and try to score more on your PTE test to boost your points.


----------



## shabdullah

Hi aliee,

yes unfortunately you might need to wait for next year quota, however, if you can raise your points to 70 through IELTS or PTE then you have a fair chance to get invitation within this year.

However, 2611 category that includes system analyst, will be on the list for the next year as well. But still I would recommend to increase your points to 65 or 70 as wait time with 60 points is much longer.



aliee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your advice and your suggestions related to application for Systems Analyst. I am done with ACS results and will be attempting PTE in April's second week. Hopefully I will get the required results to reach a 60 points mark.
> 
> Do you guys think if I immediately lodge the EOI, will i be considered? Looking at this thread i feel i have very less chances.
> 
> If the invites are exhausted, what would happen? I would be considered for next year invites? when would that happen? I understand that there is a chance that next year there will be no systems analyst occupation available!
> 
> I am worried and need your replies.
> 
> Thanks.
> Ali


----------



## nvanm100

Hi Guys, I know this is not the right place to raise PCC related query, but since I dint receive any response from the relevant threads, I thought I can get some help of the experts from this active thread. 
I have some queries and would be grateful if you could help me out with the answers. 

I was in Australia for just over an year (during 2011-12) and now need to get the Australian PCC done. I have gone through the AFP website and saw the procedure which is quite straightforward, however I have some queries regarding the documents that they are asking for: 

1. I am currently in India and do not hold any Australian documents as a proof, what I can produce is the Passport, Bank Statement (Indian) and Taxation Certificate (form 16) or even Australian PAYG for financial year 2012, but with all these Indian proofs how will they check my place of residence or duration of stay? 
2. The checklist asks for a statutory declaration as "I have prepared and scanned 100 points worth of identification documents, which contains my photo, date of birth, current residential address and signature", but I don't have any document which they are referring to as a proof of signature (although Passport has a signature, it is not specified in the checklist)
3. Do I need to get all these document copies certified/notarized before scanning them? they have mentioned that they need legible copies of the documents.
4. I understand that all these proofs should be most recent, or at the most, issued within a 12 months window. Am I correct?

Appreciate your help on this one.


----------



## anshulmadan

I would like to know what are the methods to pay the VISA application fee? Since the family PR fee is too high for a credit card limit (>3lakhs) what other options do I have to pay the fee to Australia DIBP?

Anshul


----------



## tikki2282

AKJain said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Please update, i have got my invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi AKJain, per the list it says you have 65 points, did you got the invite for 189 or 190? Plz confirm.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Just upload 100 points doc, [ must include passport ] 

No need for attestation 

You must provide address details in Australia n India . 

pay 42 $ and you shd be through 





nvanm100 said:


> Hi Guys, I know this is not the right place to raise PCC related query, but since I dint receive any response from the relevant threads, I thought I can get some help of the experts from this active thread.
> I have some queries and would be grateful if you could help me out with the answers.
> 
> I was in Australia for just over an year (during 2011-12) and now need to get the Australian PCC done. I have gone through the AFP website and saw the procedure which is quite straightforward, however I have some queries regarding the documents that they are asking for:
> 
> 1. I am currently in India and do not hold any Australian documents as a proof, what I can produce is the Passport, Bank Statement (Indian) and Taxation Certificate (form 16) or even Australian PAYG for financial year 2012, but with all these Indian proofs how will they check my place of residence or duration of stay?
> 2. The checklist asks for a statutory declaration as "I have prepared and scanned 100 points worth of identification documents, which contains my photo, date of birth, current residential address and signature", but I don't have any document which they are referring to as a proof of signature (although Passport has a signature, it is not specified in the checklist)
> 3. Do I need to get all these document copies certified/notarized before scanning them? they have mentioned that they need legible copies of the documents.
> 4. I understand that all these proofs should be most recent, or at the most, issued within a 12 months window. Am I correct?
> 
> Appreciate your help on this one.


----------



## nvanm100

mukeshsharma said:


> Just upload 100 points doc, [ must include passport ]
> 
> No need for attestation
> 
> You must provide address details in Australia n India .
> 
> pay 42 $ and you shd be through


Thanks Mukeshsharma, the address details should be a documented proof or just need to fill it up in the application form?


----------



## anshulmadan

Hi guys,
I was interested to get some information about the people who have already moved to Australia under ICT Business/System Analyst or other who are planning to do so in the coming months.

What is your current work experience in India or ur home country and for what kind of jobs will you be applying in Australia? 

I would love to have as many answers as possible so that I can get an idea about the jobs a business analyst gets in Australia.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## mukeshsharma

Just address , no proofs required as of now . They may ask proofs , if they find SAME NAME / FACE looking criminal  



nvanm100 said:


> Thanks Mukeshsharma, the address details should be a documented proof or just need to fill it up in the application form?


----------



## nvanm100

mukeshsharma said:


> Just address , no proofs required as of now . They may ask proofs , if they find SAME NAME / FACE looking criminal


Thanks Mukesh, so that means a passport, bank statement (current with address), and a Tax filing receipt (or it has to be the form 16) will be sufficient for the PCC. Please confirm.


----------



## dongtan

Hi guys,
I am making a plan to apply EOT in thess codes. Could you please let me know when the new year recruitment for these codes start?
Since now, should anyone wait to the new year because now it is the end of the quota?
Thanks


----------



## mukeshsharma

yupp , shd be all good . Just add your driving licence or eletion ID also or aadhar card ,. just to add more weight  



nvanm100 said:


> Thanks Mukesh, so that means a passport, bank statement (current with address), and a Tax filing receipt (or it has to be the form 16) will be sufficient for the PCC. Please confirm.


----------



## tikki2282

9th march result posted. 22 invites issued and all 22 goes for 70 pointers. Visa date of effect is 24th feb.


----------



## nvanm100

tikki2282 said:


> 9th march result posted. 22 invites issued and all 22 goes for 70 pointers. Visa date of effect is 24th feb.


Tikki, where do you check these results? Link pl.
Thanks!


----------



## nvanm100

mukeshsharma said:


> yupp , shd be all good . Just add your driving licence or eletion ID also or aadhar card ,. just to add more weight


But all these proofs has different addresses mentioned in it. Will it create problems in verification?


----------



## immigrant589

Check Invitation rounds on this page
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## nvanm100

immigrant589 said:


> Check Invitation rounds on this page
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


Thanks immigrant589, I fall into the same 2611 code with 65 points under my belt. I will turn 33 this April end and will loose 5 points then onwards, does it make sense for me to wait for the next 2 rounds? I have an EOI dated 29 march, but looking at these cutoffs I feel that waiting is useless.
Moreover, I have got my wife's assessment done with IELTS ready, and with SS 5 points along with skilled partner I get 75 points to apply for 190 visa. So my question is shall I go for 190 visa or wait for 189 rounds? In the 190 EOI, shall I Approach All states or focus only on Victoria or maybe Tasmania/Adelaide? 
Please guide me as I don't have much time left to decide before I loose those crucial 5 points...


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks immigrant589, I fall into the same 2611 code with 65 points under my belt. I will turn 33 this April end and will loose 5 points then onwards, does it make sense for me to wait for the next 2 rounds? I have an EOI dated 29 march, but looking at these cutoffs I feel that waiting is useless.
> Moreover, I have got my wife's assessment done with IELTS ready, and with SS 5 points along with skilled partner I get 75 points to apply for 190 visa. So my question is shall I go for 190 visa or wait for 189 rounds? In the 190 EOI, shall I Approach All states or focus only on Victoria or maybe Tasmania/Adelaide?
> Please guide me as I don't have much time left to decide before I loose those crucial 5 points...


If you have 75 Points including (Partner points) why dont you lodge two seperate EOI's one for 189 and another for 190 (NSW) on the skill select

for VIC you would need to apply on their website https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.VvtiNPl96M8

I guess For Tasmania and Adelaide you would need to secure a job onsite (please do double check)


----------



## nvanm100

Additional queries folks:
I can see that there are different processes followed by different states and not all of them use skill select for inviting candidates. Could you please put some focus on the following states and their selection criteria? 

Victoria: I got to know from their website that they dont follow Skillselect and accept only separate applications along with CV and other docs to process your nomination. is that correct?

NSW: They chose to go with skillselect and no separate application is required. 

Tasmania: little confusing since they have not provided much information on their website. it says under eligibility requirement that you need a job offer or graduated from the same state to be eligible. Do they use skillselect?

Adelaide: SkillSelect...correct?

Thanks in advance guys! 
Navin


----------



## nvanm100

vikaschandra said:


> If you have 75 Points including (Partner points) why dont you lodge two seperate EOI's one for 189 and another for 190 (NSW) on the skill select
> 
> for VIC you would need to apply on their website https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.VvtiNPl96M8
> 
> I guess For Tasmania and Adelaide you would need to secure a job onsite (please do double check)


Thanks Vikas, yeah I have now created 2 separate EOIs, but in the 190 application i have expressed my interest for all States instead of a specific one. I think I need to focus on NSW as Vic is not following it and Adelaide, ACT, QLD and Tas are out for different reasons. I hope that atleast Victoria application goes through before I turn 33. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks Vikas, yeah I have now created 2 separate EOIs, but in the 190 application i have expressed my interest for all States instead of a specific one. I think I need to focus on NSW as Vic is not following it and Adelaide, ACT, QLD and Tas are out for different reasons. I hope that atleast Victoria application goes through before I turn 33. :fingerscrossed:



You can search for more details on state eligibility use below link and search for the code 261111
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## Vikram_99

vikaschandra said:


> Agents are always like that trying to get money from wherever they can..190 having ceiling not exactly as 189 but yet they would also not send many invites but you have fair chance of getting it...
> 
> Let your agent file for 190 only if he does not want to go for 189 and you create another EOI and file for 189 yourself.. make sure to put the details properly get guidance from guys here and you would find many threads on how to go ahead with lodging a new EOI.
> 
> Which state are your applying for?


Thank you Vikas, I'm applying for NSW, because my assessed experience is 2+ years but less than 3 as they deducted 2 years, though my PTE is 80 overall. 
And, as you must be aware that Victoria needs minimum 3 years and Hobart needs 5. 
My current total points are 60.


----------



## SubAustralia

*Random Calculation 2*

My random calculations
9 March 30, 2016: Total invitations = 22
Points invited = 70
Simple Assumption: previous round had consumed all 70 pointers as 60 pointers were invited	

No of New 70 pointers in 21 days (17 Fed- 9 March) = 22
Comes out almost one 70 Pointer every day

Based on this 14, 70 pointers must have been invited on 23 march

Total remaining slots for April = 170-(22+14) = 134

Based on the current assessment new 70 Pointers for future rounds

6 Apr: 16
20 Apr: 14
11 May: 20
25 Mat: 14
8 June: 13
June 22: 14

So the total 70 pointers by last round of 22 June would be 91

Only after that 65 pointers would have any chance 
Total slots available for 65 pointers = 134-91= 43

Rank it guys if you are under 43 after 17th Feb


----------



## Vikram_99

Vikram_99 said:


> Thank you Vikas, I'm applying for NSW, because my assessed experience is 2+ years but less than 3 as they deducted 2 years, though my PTE is 80 overall.
> And, as you must be aware that Victoria needs minimum 3 years and Hobart needs 5.
> My current total points are 60.


Hi Vikas,
Also, I would like to ask that my mother is dependent on me. So I asked my agent to include her as well in the application. He said that he will include her in the application but CO can refuse dependent and your fee of 1800$ will be non refundable.. 
Please suggest, though ive said to add the details, no matter what..
Thank you for your great advises always..
Vikram


----------



## immigrant589

Means that 60 points it is almost impossible


----------



## andreyx108b

immigrant589 said:


> Means that 60 points it is almost impossible


This year seems like yes.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Also, I would like to ask that my mother is dependent on me. So I asked my agent to include her as well in the application. He said that he will include her in the application but CO can refuse dependent and your fee of 1800$ will be non refundable..
> Please suggest, though ive said to add the details, no matter what..
> Thank you for your great advises always..
> Vikram


you can include you mother Vikram provided that you would be able to furnish all the documents to the Case officer post visa lodge which would clear the doubt that she is dependent on you. 

in case you are not able to provide enough evidence yes their is possibility that the CO might refuse her visa but that would not impact your visa process..

hence make sure to gather as many documents that you can which would support her case as dependent.


----------



## darrenjacob

andreyx108b said:


> darrenjacob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | Pearsons: 75 (03/07/15) | ACS: +ve on 27/02/15 | EOI - 65 points: 10/07/2015 | 189 Invite: 07/09/15 | 189 Visa Lodged : 17/09/2015 | CO: 30/10/2015 (PCC/Medicals/Employment/Qualifications) | Grant: Yet to Receive Hi All, Could someone please help me understand why is it taking time for me to hear back from the CO regarding my visa status. Is this normal time. I have updated my details above. CO assigned in Oct 30 2015 and it has been 3 months and no update from them. Regards Darren Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people are waiting from October and the only option is to wait. You can try giving them a call - as you have passed the 90 days mark.
Click to expand...





Thanks Andrey for the reply. Do you have a number that I can call to get the status. I'm intending to go to Melbourne and need to call them from India where I'm currently staying.


----------



## darrenjacob

Hi vikas Do you have a number that I can call to get the status of my 189 visa . I'm intending to go to Melbourne and need to call them from India where I'm currently staying. It has been 5 months since CO assigned.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Not at all , it will ask your addrress details of last 10 years . start the online process and you will know . 



nvanm100 said:


> But all these proofs has different addresses mentioned in it. Will it create problems in verification?


----------



## tchinyi

according to DIBP, the cut off points has increased to 65.
60 pointers no hope

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/9-march-2016-round-results


----------



## vikaschandra

darrenjacob said:


> Hi vikas Do you have a number that I can call to get the status of my 189 visa . I'm intending to go to Melbourne and need to call them from India where I'm currently staying. It has been 5 months since CO assigned.


Try reaching them on +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

I have updated my EOI today with 65 points with below details.

EOI Update- 31/03/2016
PTE: proficient
ACS- Positive
ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112

I have below questions- 
1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result
2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority
3. When I can expect progress in this application.

Abhishek


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Try reaching them on +61 7 3136 7000



Hi Vikas ,

In this case where its been 5 months since CO allocated nd no response what can we do nd what could be the reason for such long dealys...even in my case 28 days have exhausted but no response but yes when i uploaded everything i got a mail which said that they usually respond in 28 days but due to high of e-mail's coming up these days the response time could vary

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas ,
> 
> In this case where its been 5 months since CO allocated nd no response what can we do nd what could be the reason for such long dealys...even in my case 28 days have exhausted but no response but yes when i uploaded everything i got a mail which said that they usually respond in 28 days but due to high of e-mail's coming up these days the response time could vary
> 
> Kanwar


Kanwar have you tried calling them? You can do that to get an update on your case. How much points are you claiming for work experience? Did you check with your employer if they have received any verification call/email. Usually the verification process takes time. 
Further as they mentioned the delay might be to huge backlog


----------



## Abhishu

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).

Now she needs to go for IELTS.

My question is if it may take time to get the IELTS result (as earliest slot is after 30 days).So how long I can hold my documents to table my wife IELTS results.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhishu said:


> Hi All, I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required. In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there). Now she needs to go for IELTS. My question is if it may take time to get the IELTS result (as earliest slot is after 30 days).So how long I can hold my documents to table my wife IELTS results.


You can get a letter from her uni stating the language of instruction was English and it will suffice.


----------



## Vikram_99

vikaschandra said:


> you can include you mother Vikram provided that you would be able to furnish all the documents to the Case officer post visa lodge which would clear the doubt that she is dependent on you.
> 
> in case you are not able to provide enough evidence yes their is possibility that the CO might refuse her visa but that would not impact your visa process..
> 
> hence make sure to gather as many documents that you can which would support her case as dependent.


Thanks again Vikas!
Can you tell me what all documents do I need to gather to make the case strong of her dependency on me please, or any link please?


----------



## dreamsanj

Abhishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
> In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).
> 
> Now she needs to go for IELTS.
> 
> My question is if it may take time to get the IELTS result (as earliest slot is after 30 days).So how long I can hold my documents to table my wife IELTS results.


better than going to your University for the letter and going round in circle or IELTS.. I can suggest you that take the PTE route for her. I am sure 50 is band 6.. for 4.5 band I guess its around 30 marks. I am not sure but please check it. Getting 30 in PTE is as equivalent as sleepwalking. you will get the results the very next day


----------



## Abhishu

andreyx108b said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required. In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there). Now she needs to go for IELTS. My question is if it may take time to get the IELTS result (as earliest slot is after 30 days).So how long I can hold my documents to table my wife IELTS results.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a letter from her uni stating the language of instruction was English and it will suffice.
Click to expand...

But the course was not in English ..she attempted in Hindi ensive:

What shud I do .. If ielts will take time .. Shud I suspend my EOI..


----------



## dreamsanj

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI today with 65 points with below details.
> 
> EOI Update- 31/03/2016
> PTE: proficient
> ACS- Positive
> ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112
> 
> I have below questions-
> 1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result;
> 
> 2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority
> 3. When I can expect progress in this application.
> 
> Abhishek



I have below questions- 
1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result; 

its the Test taker ID: PTE0000000000

2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority

If you have not checked the Send to DIBP box before registering the exam, then you have to worry about it. DIBP would have already received your copy if you have checked that. If not, Wait until they ask you.

3. When I can expect progress in this application.

well going by trend,, only 70 pointers got the invitation in last round. This time hopefully situation favors you my friend and you would get the invite. But sooner than may.


----------



## Abhishu

dreamsanj said:


> I have below questions-
> 1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result;
> 
> its the Test taker ID: PTE0000000000
> 
> 2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority
> 
> If you have not checked the Send to DIBP box before registering the exam, then you have to worry about it. DIBP would have already received your copy if you have checked that. If not, Wait until they ask you.
> 
> 3. When I can expect progress in this application.
> 
> well going by trend,, only 70 pointers got the invitation in last round. This time hopefully situation favors you my friend and you would get the invite. But sooner than may.


Hi Thanks for your reply,
I have entered Registration ID in place of Test Taker ID. I will modify the same(But It will change my effective date).

In below thread I read that "I did the same thing. I entered PTE test taker ID in both EOI and Visa application. I later checked with pearson contact center and they confirmed that DIAC will be able to see our report with test taker ID as well as Registration ID."

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/827178-entered-wrong-pte-id-eoi.html


----------



## Abhishu

dreamsanj said:


> I have below questions-
> 1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result;
> 
> its the Test taker ID: PTE0000000000
> 
> 2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority
> 
> If you have not checked the Send to DIBP box before registering the exam, then you have to worry about it. DIBP would have already received your copy if you have checked that. If not, Wait until they ask you.
> 
> 3. When I can expect progress in this application.
> 
> well going by trend,, only 70 pointers got the invitation in last round. This time hopefully situation favors you my friend and you would get the invite. But sooner than may.


Hi Thanks for your reply,
I have entered Registration ID in place of Test Taker ID. I will modify the same(But It will change my effective date).

In below thread I read that "I did the same thing. I entered PTE test taker ID in both EOI and Visa application. I later checked with pearson contact center and they confirmed that DIAC will be able to see our report with test taker ID as well as Registration ID."

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/827178-entered-wrong-pte-id-eoi.html


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram_99 said:


> Thanks again Vikas!
> Can you tell me what all documents do I need to gather to make the case strong of her dependency on me please, or any link please?


Vikram check these probably below list should work out for you

* proof she lives in your household (get a letter from the landlord if your are a tenant, if not maybe you can get letter from local municipality not sure on the requirements of getting that issued but most probably they would issue it)
* proof that your mother has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application. (Provide the copy of any payment done through your card or account towards her eg. medical treatment)
* Proof of your relationship with your mother (certified copy of the relationship certificate get it issued from your regional government office) or a family book showing your relationship
* If she is widowed the certified death certificate husband
* Evidence of any joint bank accounts, billing account in joint names, joint name in your assets etc.


----------



## sridharv86

dreamsanj said:


> I have below questions-
> 1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result;
> 
> its the Test taker ID: PTE0000000000


I think it is the Registration Id in the PTE score report and not PTE Test Taker ID. The EOI help states "Test Reference Number may also be known as Test Report Form Number, Registration Number, Registration ID, or Reference Number" 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## dreamsanj

Abhishu said:


> But the course was not in English ..she attempted in Hindi ensive:
> 
> What shud I do .. If ielts will take time .. Shud I suspend my EOI..


Abhishu. then take PTE route. getting 30 marks there is easy.


----------



## Abhishu

dreamsanj said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the course was not in English ..she attempted in Hindi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ensive:
> 
> What shud I do .. If ielts will take time .. Shud I suspend my EOI..
> 
> 
> 
> Abhishu. then take PTE route. getting 30 marks there is easy.
Click to expand...

Hi dream,
Thanks .. Unfortunately the earliest slot is in May first week. So if any invitation will be there .. How long I can hold the invitation with me ..


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys Updated List.... Please add details of someone you know to the list who have applied for Business Analyst / System Analyst Category... Getting tougher for 60 Pointers.... 

1	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
3	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT 
4	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA	
5	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT 
6	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT 
7	Michael	65	2-Mar-16 
8	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT 
9	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16 
10	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT 
11	vihansri	65	18-Mar-16 
12	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
13	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
14	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16 
15	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
16	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
17	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
18	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
19	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
20	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
21	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT 
22	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT 
23	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
24	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
25	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
26	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT 
27	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT 
28	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
29	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
30	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
33	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
34	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
35	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
36	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
37	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
38	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
39	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT 
40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
41	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
42	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
45	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
46	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
47	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
48	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
49	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
51	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT 
52	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
53	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT 
54	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
55	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
56	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT 
57	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT 
58	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
59	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
60	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
61	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
62	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT 
63	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT 
64	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT 
65	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT 
66	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 
67	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 
68	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
69	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys Updated List.... Please add details of someone you know to the list who have applied for Business Analyst / System Analyst Category... Getting tougher for 60 Pointers....
> 
> 1	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 3	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT
> 4	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 5	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT
> 6	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT
> 7	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 8	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT
> 9	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 10	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 11	vihansri	65	18-Mar-16
> 12	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 13	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 14	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16
> 15	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 16	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 17	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 20	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 21	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 22	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT
> 23	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 24	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 26	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 28	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 33	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 35	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 39	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT
> 40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 49	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT
> 50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 51	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT
> 52	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT
> 54	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 57	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT
> 58	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 59	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 60	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 61	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 62	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT
> 63	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 64	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT
> 65	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT
> 66	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 67	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 68	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 69	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16



Thought the list would shrink with every passing round but see this it has been continuously adding applicants and awaiter's list has gone up to be close to 70. 
Unpredictable DIBP


----------



## dreamsanj

Abhishu said:


> Hi dream,
> Thanks .. Unfortunately the earliest slot is in May first week. So if any invitation will be there .. How long I can hold the invitation with me ..


I cant say much about it. If its may.. then book it. if your wife has plans to come to india then there would be many solts available.

The Invite has 60 days limit. so it now depends on when you get your invite.


----------



## SubAustralia

Any idea how many wud jump to 70 on 1st Apr?


----------



## Vikram_99

vikaschandra said:


> Vikram check these probably below list should work out for you
> 
> * proof she lives in your household (get a letter from the landlord if your are a tenant, if not maybe you can get letter from local municipality not sure on the requirements of getting that issued but most probably they would issue it)
> * proof that your mother has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application. (Provide the copy of any payment done through your card or account towards her eg. medical treatment)
> * Proof of your relationship with your mother (certified copy of the relationship certificate get it issued from your regional government office) or a family book showing your relationship
> * If she is widowed the certified death certificate husband
> * Evidence of any joint bank accounts, billing account in joint names, joint name in your assets etc.


Thank you very much Vikas!


----------



## mukeshsharma

its been 10 working days guys , no CO allocation :-( ,


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> its been 10 working days guys , no CO allocation :-( ,



It very very very very rare to co assigned in 10 days. 

I would say if after 90 days no CO maybe to start worry.


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> its been 10 working days guys , no CO allocation :-( ,


Last week almost 4 days DIBP were on holiday due to Easter. Expect CO to pick up your case soon. What is the date of visa lodge? 

Not having CO contact you would not mean that the case might not have beem looked at.


----------



## Sf80

I guess no chance for 60 pointers this year n there is a backlog also ((


----------



## darrenjacob

Thanks Vikas, I'll give that a try. 

Another question plz, since the time I have been waiting for the visa status I have resigned my job. Would this have a negative impact when the officer calls for employment verification.


----------



## vikaschandra

darrenjacob said:


> Thanks Vikas, I'll give that a try.
> 
> Another question plz, since the time I have been waiting for the visa status I have resigned my job. Would this have a negative impact when the officer calls for employment verification.


No that should not have impact as there can be certain conditions wherein the applicant might have to leave the current job but about this the DIBP official should be informed it would be in benefit of the applicant. 

IMO you should use Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances to inform the DIBP officials


----------



## mukeshsharma

13 DAYS since paid the fees no news about CO allocation , :-(


----------



## Abhishu

Hi guys .. 
Based on the ICT code for software engineer and system analyst or anything else as roles and responsibilities are more or less same, is there would be any difference while searching the job. 

And I also saw the cut off doe system analyst is 70 while for software engineer is 65 for this year on skillselect website. So is in't better to chose software engineer if we are 65 pointers..

May be my question is bleak, but pls enlight on it ..


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi

I paid on 15 th March and payment was accepted on 17th March . All documents front loaded . :fingerscrossed:




vikaschandra said:


> Last week almost 4 days DIBP were on holiday due to Easter. Expect CO to pick up your case soon. What is the date of visa lodge?
> 
> Not having CO contact you would not mean that the case might not have beem looked at.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Hi,

I recently joined the forum, request if you can add my details to the list. 

points 65, EOI filed on - 19-03-2016

thanks..


----------



## aussie_dreams

*EOI Submitted*

Hi,

I recently joined the forum, request if you can add my details to the list. 

points 65, EOI filed on - 19-03-2016

Thanks..

_________________
261112 ICT SA - ACS Applied - 05- Feb -2016 | +ve ACS Result :15-Feb-2016 | IELTS - L/R/W/S - 7.5/7.5/6.5/8.5 | PTE Academic - 81 Overall | Points -65 | EOI 189 :19-March-2016 | Invite: Hoping for the best.


----------



## SubAustralia

Almost one 70 pointer joins everyday


----------



## Abhishu

Abhishu said:


> Hi guys ..
> Based on the ICT code for software engineer and system analyst or anything else as roles and responsibilities are more or less same, is there would be any difference while searching the job.
> 
> And I also saw the cut off doe system analyst is 70 while for software engineer is 65 for this year on skillselect website. So is in't better to chose software engineer if we are 65 pointers..
> 
> May be my question is bleak, but pls enlight on it ..


Guys any input for this


----------



## sridharv86

Updated list: 

1	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
3	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
4	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
5	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
6	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16	ICT 
7	Michael	65	2-Mar-16 
8	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT 
9	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16 
10	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT 
11	vihansri	65	18-Mar-16 
12	aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16	ICT SA 
13	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
14	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
15	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16 
16	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
17	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
18	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
20	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
21	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
22	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT 
23	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT 
24	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
25	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
26	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
28	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
31	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
32	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
33	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
34	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT 
41	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
43	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
46	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
48	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT 
51	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
52	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT 
53	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
54	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15	ICT 
55	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
56	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
58	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT 
59	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
60	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
61	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
62	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
63	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT 
64	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT 
65	Archit	60	11-Mar-16	ICT 
66	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT 
67	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
68	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
69	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
70	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## aussie_dreams

Abhishu said:


> Guys any input for this


What you said in right that Software engineer has more positions as compared to ICT SA and cutoff too is lower. however, you need to see whether your experience and skills are closer/relevant to roles and responsibilities to that of Software engg or System analyst.

I believe if more than 2/3rd of your roles and responsibilities matches with a occupation then you can go for it and more would be your chances of getting + ACS skill assessment.

You may also consider taking advise from a MARA agent incase you are finding it difficult to choose one out of these two. hope this answers your query.


----------



## SubAustralia

I think in April and may only 70 pointers would be invited and in June all the remaining slots would be filled, according to the ranking


----------



## aussie_dreams

SubAustralia said:


> I think in April and may only 70 pointers would be invited and in June all the remaining slots would be filled, according to the ranking



Draw Date	cutoff	Visa date of effect
8-Jan-16	65	3-Oct-15
22-Jan-16	65	18-Dec-15
3-Feb-16	65	28-Jan-16
17-Feb-16	60	20-Mar-15
9-Mar-16	70	24-Feb-16
23-Mar-16	70	Not Available


----------



## aussie_dreams

SubAustralia said:


> I think in April and may only 70 pointers would be invited and in June all the remaining slots would be filled, according to the ranking


I have compiled below data since 8th Jan 2016. some observations are as follows.

Pointer 60 who filed EOI on or before 20-mar-15 got Invite.
Pointer 65 who filed EOI on or before 28-Jan-16 got Invite.
Pointer 70 who filed EOI on or before 24-Feb-16 got Invite.

Can it be assumed that if draw happens in April 2016, the pointer 65 ( 28th Jan 2016 onwards ) and pointer 70 ( 24th Feb 2016 onwards) stand a good chance. Pls share your views.

Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
08-Jan-16	65 03-Oct-15
22-Jan-16	65 18-Dec-15
03-Feb-16	65 28-Jan-16
17-Feb-16	60 20-Mar-15
09-Mar-16 70 24-Feb-16
23-Mar-16	70 Not Available


----------



## sridharv86

All 65 ptrs till 17 Feb are invited because the 17th Feb cut off went till 60 points.. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## aussie_dreams

sridharv86 said:


> All 65 ptrs till 17 Feb are invited because the 17th Feb cut off went till 60 points.. ]
> 
> But then the visa date of effect was 20-March-2015. does that not mean that people who have applied with 60 points on or before 20 march 2015 were only be considered for Invite in draw held on 17th Feb 2016.


----------



## aussie_dreams

*Next draw*

By the way,i didn't find any date scheduled for the next draw Does anyone have any information about the same?


----------



## ginugeorge

What are the chances for 65 points under 261111 in 190 Cat - NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b

ginugeorge said:


> what are the chances for 65 points under 261111 in 190 cat - nsw?


65+5?


----------



## ginugeorge

andreyx108b said:


> 65+5?


60+5


----------



## sridharv86

aussie_dreams said:


> sridharv86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 65 ptrs till 17 Feb are invited because the 17th Feb cut off went till 60 points.. ]
> 
> But then the visa date of effect was 20-March-2015. does that not mean that people who have applied with 60 points on or before 20 march 2015 were only be considered for Invite in draw held on 17th Feb 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.. When you see a cut off as 60 pts, all those who had more pts are by default invited...the cut off date comes into picture only when your pts and the cut off pts are the same...
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.
Click to expand...


----------



## unreachable

hey guys

so i just submitted my eoi with 60 points.. do you think i stand a chance in getting an invite?

seeing people with 70 points, awaiting their invites, makes me a bit nervous)


----------



## vikaschandra

unreachable said:


> hey guys
> 
> so i just submitted my eoi with 60 points.. do you think i stand a chance in getting an invite?
> 
> seeing people with 70 points, awaiting their invites, makes me a bit nervous)


No chance for 60 pointers under this years quota. You will have to wait until the new ceiling is announced in July 2016. 

Check the waiting list it has almost 70 people waiting quite a number of 64 pointers and lots with 60 points who have lodged their eoi in 2015


----------



## vikaschandra

unreachable said:


> hey guys
> 
> so i just submitted my eoi with 60 points.. do you think i stand a chance in getting an invite?
> 
> seeing people with 70 points, awaiting their invites, makes me a bit nervous)


Meanwhil try to lodge another eoi for state sponsorship never know it might work or try to see if their is any space to get better score with IELTS or PTE if you have not already got 20 and get additional pointa for that to go upto 65


----------



## Abhishu

Just a speculation, experts pls correct my understanding.

Skillselect website is showin next draw on 13 April. I saw the cutoff marks was 70 for ICT with visa effect date 12 March 2016. It means now all applications submitted before 12 March, carrying 70 marks have been invited .. Not the draw will be all application after 12 March. 

But can I say this time the cut off marks can be 65 or 60( assuming there are 50-60 applications after 12 March) 

Guys pls share ur views


----------



## Abhishu

Hi guys .. I have an EOI with 65 point s(189)Let's suppose I want to add one more EOI with 70 marks (190).. Should I update existing EOI or create another ..


----------



## sridharv86

Abhishu said:


> Just a speculation, experts pls correct my understanding.
> 
> Skillselect website is showin next draw on 13 April. I saw the cutoff marks was 70 for ICT with visa effect date 12 March 2016. It means now all applications submitted before 12 March, carrying 70 marks have been invited .. Not the draw will be all application after 12 March.
> 
> But can I say this time the cut off marks can be 65 or 60( assuming there are 50-60 applications after 12 March)
> 
> Guys pls share ur views


Very difficult to say so. There is just abt 120 slots for BA/SA and we got about 6 rounds. So on average they would invite 20 per round if they are going to be on pro rata. So 65 ptrs will continue to have a tough chance and it now looks more or less confirmed that 60 ptrs wont have a chance this year 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

sridharv86 said:


> Very difficult to say so. There is just abt 120 slots for BA/SA and we got about 6 rounds. So on average they would invite 20 per round if they are going to be on pro rata. So 65 ptrs will continue to have a tough chance and it now looks more or less confirmed that 60 ptrs wont have a chance this year  Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


 +1

However, next fin. year chances are brighter for 65 pointers and 60...


----------



## SubAustralia

So my initial random calculation stands, there are around 1 to 1.5 70pointers jumping in the every day
so from 23 March to 23 june, we have 92 days to go. Means there could be 130+ 70 pointers, so they would consume all the remaining slots ( by 70 pointers only). 
Virtually there is no chance for 60 or 65 pointers this year.
Wait for July guys


----------



## SubAustralia

*Assumption was right*

So my initial random calculation stands, there are around 1 to 1.5 70pointers jumping in the every day
so from 23 March to 23 june, we have 92 days to go. Means there could be 130+ 70 pointers, so they would consume all the remaining slots ( by 70 pointers only). 
Virtually there is no chance for 60 or 65 pointers this year.
Wait for July guys


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> +1
> 
> However, next fin. year chances are brighter for 65 pointers and 60...


Yeah hope so..but we have seen few 60 pointers waiting since last Feb and Mar! I feel they will continue to prefer 70 pointers..also, the UK govt is changing tier-2 visa rules this year..I think that is going to change the game a lil' bit..what say??


----------



## mukeshsharma

what UK govt is planning to change mate ? you mean 35000 pound thing ?


----------



## mukeshsharma

Vikas , it seems that you heard back from CO within 15 days of your lodging the visa ? This was fast or im kind of out of luck mate ? 



vikaschandra said:


> Last week almost 4 days DIBP were on holiday due to Easter. Expect CO to pick up your case soon. What is the date of visa lodge?
> 
> Not having CO contact you would not mean that the case might not have beem looked at.


----------



## offto

mukeshsharma said:


> what UK govt is planning to change mate ? you mean 35000 pound thing ?


Yeah..21k is changing to 35k..feel that might cause some spike in the applicants in the coming days..so pro-rata basis might just continue..on certain occupations though..


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> Vikas , it seems that you heard back from CO within 15 days of your lodging the visa ? This was fast or im kind of out of luck mate ?


Mukesh it is better not to have CO contact and get direct grant presuming that you have not had a contact yet there is possibility that they might be already working on your case and would finalize it soon. 

do not let weird thought creep in your mind.. Just keep the positive thinking On and it will work out for you for sure...


----------



## rahul1987

Hi guys 
One question. My wife has a bachelor degree in biotechnology and is working as assistant manager in finance reporting. So now the question is does she needs to give ielts or pte to apply for the job in Australia , when she is going on a spouse visa(i have applied under189)


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul1987 said:


> Hi guys
> One question. My wife has a bachelor degree in biotechnology and is working as assistant manager in finance reporting. So now the question is does she needs to give ielts or pte to apply for the job in Australia , when she is going on a spouse visa(i have applied under189)


For job she does not need to give IElTS/PTE but yes after visa lodge you need to provide Functional Engliah Evidence for your Spouse. There are few options to do so

1. Give IELTS or PTE and score minimum 4.5 in all modules Or
2. Get letter from University/College mentioning the medium of instruction for the entire degree course was english Or
3. Pay VAC2 payment which is AUD 4885


----------



## nawneetdalal

*EOI Submitted*

Hi Guys, Finally I submitted my EOI today for ICT BA with 70Pts (189) and 75Pts (190). I hope to have some positive response soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nawneetdalal

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys Updated List.... Please add details of someone you know to the list who have applied for Business Analyst / System Analyst Category... Getting tougher for 60 Pointers....
> 
> 1	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 2	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 3	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT
> 4	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 5	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT
> 6	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT
> 7	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 8	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT
> 9	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 10	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 11	vihansri	65	18-Mar-16
> 12	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 13	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 14	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16
> 15	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 16	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 17	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 18	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 19	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 20	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 21	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT
> 22	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT
> 23	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 24	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 25	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 26	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 28	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 33	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 34	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 35	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 39	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT
> 40	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 41	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 42	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 44	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 45	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 46	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 47	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 49	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT
> 50	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 51	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT
> 52	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 53	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT
> 54	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 56	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT
> 57	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT
> 58	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 59	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 60	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 61	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 62	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT
> 63	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 64	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT
> 65	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT
> 66	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 67	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 68	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 69	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


Hi- Please add mine too Nkd 70 (189) - 05-Apr-16 ICT BA


----------



## pribaaji

Hello Everybody,

My husband is planning to apply for PR under 189 category and I have been doing some info gathering for the same.This forum has been very helpful in understanding the process.Currently we r in Australia on work visa.I had a question on claiming points under work experience in Australia.My husband came her in Mar 2015 and was there till June 2015. Was in India July & Aug 2015 and again came back in Sep 2015 and is currently here.So in this situation when can he claim the 5 points for 1 year experience in Australia? Please help me on this since i am unable to get a right information regarding this anywhere.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## conjoinme

pribaaji said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> My husband is planning to apply for PR under 189 category and I have been doing some info gathering for the same.This forum has been very helpful in understanding the process.Currently we r in Australia on work visa.I had a question on claiming points under work experience in Australia.My husband came her in Mar 2015 and was there till June 2015. Was in India July & Aug 2015 and again came back in Sep 2015 and is currently here.So in this situation when can he claim the 5 points for 1 year experience in Australia? Please help me on this since i am unable to get a right information regarding this anywhere.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya


Hi Priya,

Your first step should be to get skill assessment from relevant authority (ACS if in IT). If your OZ experience is assessed as relevant then you get 5 points for 1 year of experience and so on. Check out this link -- 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
Refer Points Test tab and expand how points are awarded

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## sol79

pribaaji said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> My husband is planning to apply for PR under 189 category and I have been doing some info gathering for the same.This forum has been very helpful in understanding the process.Currently we r in Australia on work visa.I had a question on claiming points under work experience in Australia.My husband came her in Mar 2015 and was there till June 2015. Was in India July & Aug 2015 and again came back in Sep 2015 and is currently here.So in this situation when can he claim the 5 points for 1 year experience in Australia? Please help me on this since i am unable to get a right information regarding this anywhere.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya


I suggest the following:

1. Calculate his points test score assuming no points for Australian work experience. Remember to subtract 2 years from his total work experience if he has a bachelors/masters degree in a closely related field.
2. If he scores 65 or above, apply now. If he scores below 65, wait till he completes a year in Australia and then proceed with the ACS assessment and application steps.

Rationale: 60 points would involve a longer waiting time. Even if he crosses the 1 year Aus-experience mark by then, claiming it without confirmation from ACS would be risky.


----------



## sridharv86

*Updated waitlist*

1	Nkd 05-Apr-16	70	ICT BA 
2	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
3	sridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
4	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
5	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
6	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
7	SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16	ICT 
8	Michael	65	02-Mar-16 
9	SaurabhK	65	03-Mar-16	ICT 
10	mojacko	65	03-Mar-16 
11	PawanMadan19	65	09-Mar-16	ICT 
12	vihansri	65	18-Mar-16 
13	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
14	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
15	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16 
16	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
17	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
18	Lakhy113	60	09-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
20	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
21	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15	ICT 
22	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15	ICT 
23	unlockrobin	60	09-Jul-15	ICT 
24	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
25	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
26	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
28	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
31	saten_tokas	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
32	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
33	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
34	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT 
41	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	A-A	60	08-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
43	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
46	Ravia	60	01-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	NarinderD	60	02-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
48	PraveshBabu	60	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	Meenus	60	05-Nov-15	ICT 
51	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15	ICT 
52	ramprasadbalaji1	60	09-Nov-15	ICT 
53	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
54	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15	ICT 
55	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
56	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
58	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT 
59	Morning_Star	60	02-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
60	Aggressive_OZ	60	04-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
61	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
62	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
63	MAW	60	08-Mar-16	ICT 
64	Maish	60	09-Mar-16	ICT 
65	Archit	60	11-Mar-16	ICT 
66	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT 
67	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
68	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
69	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
70	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## sridharv86

Just had the look at the tracker and vihansri has increased his pts to 70 as well. Congrats vihansri. Here is the updated list - 

1	vihansri	04-Apr-16	70	ICT BA 
2	Nkd	05-Apr-16	70	ICT BA 
3	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
4	sridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA 
5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
8	SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16	ICT 
9	Michael	65	02-Mar-16 
10	SaurabhK	65	03-Mar-16	ICT 
11	mojacko	65	03-Mar-16 
12	PawanMadan19	65	09-Mar-16	ICT 
13	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
14	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
15	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16 
16	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
17	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
18	Lakhy113	60	09-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
19	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
20	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
21	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15	ICT 
22	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15	ICT 
23	unlockrobin	60	09-Jul-15	ICT 
24	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
25	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
26	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
28	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
31	saten_tokas	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
32	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
33	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15	ICT 
34	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT 
41	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	A-A	60	08-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
43	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
46	Ravia	60	01-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	NarinderD	60	02-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
48	PraveshBabu	60	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
50	Meenus	60	05-Nov-15	ICT 
51	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15	ICT 
52	ramprasadbalaji1	60	09-Nov-15	ICT 
53	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
54	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15	ICT 
55	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
56	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
58	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT 
59	Morning_Star	60	02-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
60	Aggressive_OZ	60	04-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
61	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
62	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
63	MAW	60	08-Mar-16	ICT 
64	Maish	60	09-Mar-16	ICT 
65	Archit	60	11-Mar-16	ICT 
66	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT 
67	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
68	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
69	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
70	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## conjoinme

pribaaji said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> My husband is planning to apply for PR under 189 category and I have been doing some info gathering for the same.This forum has been very helpful in understanding the process.Currently we r in Australia on work visa.I had a question on claiming points under work experience in Australia.My husband came her in Mar 2015 and was there till June 2015. Was in India July & Aug 2015 and again came back in Sep 2015 and is currently here.So in this situation when can he claim the 5 points for 1 year experience in Australia? Please help me on this since i am unable to get a right information regarding this anywhere.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya


Check out this link as well - https://www.quora.com/Which-is-the-good-way-to-get-an-Australian-Skilled-Independent-visa

This gives the details from scratch. Always validate the info with the official skillselect website though.

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## riteshbv

Hi Folks,

Currently I have 57 months of exp after ACS assessment and I am short of 3 months to claim for additional 5 points (5 years exp). I would like to know, rather than waiting till July and updating my experience accordingly. Can i claim those additional 5 points now and position higher in queue for next financial year.


----------



## sol79

riteshbv said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Currently I have 57 months of exp after ACS assessment and I am short of 3 months to claim for additional 5 points (5 years exp). I would like to know, rather than waiting till July and updating my experience accordingly. Can i claim those additional 5 points now and position higher in queue for next financial year.


I understand your rationale. However, technically you would be overstating your points.
You would be judged based on points you have at the time of filing your EOI (apart from stuff like age, in case you cross a threshold between the EOI and invitation).


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshbv said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Currently I have 57 months of exp after ACS assessment and I am short of 3 months to claim for additional 5 points (5 years exp). I would like to know, rather than waiting till July and updating my experience accordingly. Can i claim those additional 5 points now and position higher in queue for next financial year.


since you are with 60 points and not going to get invite very soon for 189 you at least not within the next three months hence leave the end date of your current employment blank and post 3 months completion skill select will auto increase the points (add 5 Points) to the total with new DOE.

if you claim the 5 points prior to completing the duration and in case you happen to get your ITA that would not be rightfully claimed points.


----------



## pribaaji

Hello everybody,

Thank you very much for all your feedbacks. Will start working on it.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## varununi7

*Visa Invite not received.*



sridharv86 said:


> Just had the look at the tracker and vihansri has increased his pts to 70 as well. Congrats vihansri. Here is the updated list -
> 
> 1	vihansri	04-Apr-16	70	ICT BA
> 2	Nkd	05-Apr-16	70	ICT BA
> 3	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 4	sridharv86 65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT
> 8	SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16	ICT
> 9	Michael	65	02-Mar-16
> 10	SaurabhK	65	03-Mar-16	ICT
> 11	mojacko	65	03-Mar-16
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	09-Mar-16	ICT
> 13	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 14	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 15	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16
> 16	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 17	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT
> 18	Lakhy113	60	09-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 19	Shanners	60	04-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 20	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 21	wiqhussain	60	01-Jul-15	ICT
> 22	dheeraj81	60	07-Jul-15	ICT
> 23	unlockrobin	60	09-Jul-15	ICT
> 24	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 25	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 26	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT
> 28	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT
> 29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	saten_tokas	60	01-Aug-15	ICT
> 32	Saurabhsi	60	01-Aug-15	ICT
> 33	Gloria121	60	01-Aug-15	ICT
> 34	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 35	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 36	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 40	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT
> 41	bazsk	60	01-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 42	A-A	60	08-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 43	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 45	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 46	Ravia	60	01-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	NarinderD	60	02-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 48	PraveshBabu	60	04-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 49	smsingh13	60	05-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 50	Meenus	60	05-Nov-15	ICT
> 51	manc0108	60	06-Nov-15	ICT
> 52	ramprasadbalaji1	60	09-Nov-15	ICT
> 53	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 54	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15	ICT
> 55	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 56	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 57	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT
> 58	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT
> 59	Morning_Star	60	02-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 60	Aggressive_OZ	60	04-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 61	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 62	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 63	MAW	60	08-Mar-16	ICT
> 64	Maish	60	09-Mar-16	ICT
> 65	Archit	60	11-Mar-16	ICT
> 66	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT
> 67	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 68	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 69	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 70	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


Hello everyone! 

I posted my EOI on 1st March 2016 with 60 points. If I am reading this correctly, on this forum I can see members who have submitted EOI after 1st March 2016 to have received invites... What is the rationale behind this?


----------



## dongtan

Hi everyone.
I have some questions. Please help me clarify these.
I heart that there are some differences between counting the experiences of ACS and EOI. In my case, my working time is
1: 20/6/2007-20/6/2009 : 2 years
2: 23/6/2009-30/6/2014 : 5 years
3: 1/7/2014-30/6/2015 : 1 year
Please let me know if I am correct in counting working years and is there any problems for me about counting working time in ACS as well as EOI.
In addtion, my working time is almost part time staff/collaborator (20hour/week). Is this okie for ACS?

Many thanks


----------



## aussie_dreams

12	aussie_dreams	65 19-Mar-16	ICT SA	

Kindly update the list with my details as mentioned above, earlier i had occupied 12th position but seem it missed out on the list just floated.


----------



## sol79

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I posted my EOI on 1st March 2016 with 60 points. If I am reading this correctly, on this forum I can see members who have submitted EOI after 1st March 2016 to have received invites... What is the rationale behind this?


Applicants with higher points are given priority. Remaining invites are given to those with 60 points in order of EOI submission date. Hope this helps. Good luck.

Sol.

***
261112 - Systems Analyst
04/11/2015 - ACS
04/11/2015 - PTE
05/11/2015 - PTE Scores (90): 20 points
09/11/2015 - ACS +ve (Qual - 10 Exp - 10) - Review filed
10/11/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 65 pts and 190 - 70 pts)
12/11/2015 - ACS +ve Review (Qual - 15 Exp - 15)
12/11/2015 - EOI updated (189 - 75 pts)
03/02/2016 - Invited
Dec - March 2016 - India/UK PCCs and Medicals
31/03/2015 - Application Lodged. All docs front loaded including Forms 80/1221, PCCs and medicals.


----------



## dreamsanj

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I posted my EOI on 1st March 2016 with 60 points. If I am reading this correctly, on this forum I can see members who have submitted EOI after 1st March 2016 to have received invites... What is the rationale behind this?


Varun, its a tentative list,

those with higher points would get the invite first. if you have 60 points. then you have to wait for some time. going by trend, last year march applicant waited till last feb 22nd invite to get their invites.


----------



## viv101

Hi Guys,

wonderful forum and very positive.

My question is - will i loose points as i turn 40 in august?
currently no hope to get an invite until July ends and new quota is assigned as i have 65 Point for BA, But am worried that even when the new quota arrives, i will already loose points due t my age!!

secondly, are there any statistics availabe for NSW lead time , i have 65+5 points.

thanks


----------



## darrenjacob

vikaschandra said:


> Try reaching them on +61 7 3136 7000



Vikas,
I tried calling DIBP on that number and they told me that there was nothing unusual on my case and all I can do is to wait to hear from the CO. They were saying that there is a huge backlog.

I'm trying to understand the maximum waiting time for this. I submitted the docs on 17 Nov 2015.

I see from your status that you were granted a visa in less that 2 months and its with the same points as myself. So what is different in my case. Please help me understand. Sorry I am being a pain.. I'm just worried about how things are going with my visa.

Regards
Darren Jacob


----------



## andreyx108b

viv101 said:


> Hi Guys, wonderful forum and very positive. My question is - will i loose points as i turn 40 in august? currently no hope to get an invite until July ends and new quota is assigned as i have 65 Point for BA, But am worried that even when the new quota arrives, i will already loose points due t my age!! secondly, are there any statistics availabe for NSW lead time , i have 65+5 points. thanks


I guess you should get invite by August

And NSW with 65+5 looks very very positive, so try to apply!


----------



## dongtan

Hi everyone.
I have some questions. Please help me clarify these.
I heart that there are some differences between counting the experiences of ACS and EOI. In my case, my working time is
1: 20/6/2007-20/6/2009 : 2 years
2: 23/6/2009-30/6/2014 : 5 years
3: 1/7/2014-30/6/2015 : 1 year
Please let me know if I am correct in counting working years and is there any problems for me about counting working time in ACS as well as EOI.
In addtion, my working time is almost part time staff/collaborator (20hour/week). Is this okie for ACS?

Many thanks


----------



## darrenjacob

test with sugnature


----------



## vikaschandra

darrenjacob said:


> Vikas,
> I tried calling DIBP on that number and they told me that there was nothing unusual on my case and all I can do is to wait to hear from the CO. They were saying that there is a huge backlog.
> 
> I'm trying to understand the maximum waiting time for this. I submitted the docs on 17 Nov 2015.
> 
> I see from your status that you were granted a visa in less that 2 months and its with the same points as myself. So what is different in my case. Please help me understand. Sorry I am being a pain.. I'm just worried about how things are going with my visa.
> 
> Regards
> Darren Jacob


I can understand what must be going in your mind. Well no two cases would be the same it would differ in some context. You must have seen that their are applicants with the same points as ours but got granted in less than a week. We could wonder how did that happen and why not me? It would also make difference on how the CO is handling an applicants case and how much backlog he/she is having. 
I would advise to not loose hope and be patient you will get your grant soon.


----------



## nawneetdalal

nawneetdalal said:


> Hi- Please add mine too Nkd 70 (189) - 05-Apr-16 ICT BA


Hi Guys, 
Received Invite for 190- NSW- 75 Pts today.. Which means within 48 Hours of application however I'm keeping :fingerscrossed: for 189.


----------



## meet2ami

OMG! Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!! 60+5 SS.


----------



## nawneetdalal

meet2ami said:


> OMG! Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!! 60+5 SS.


Congrats Buddy - what was your date of EOI ?


----------



## andreyx108b

meet2ami said:


> OMG! Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!! 60+5 SS.


 congrats!)


----------



## meet2ami

Thanks Andrey. It is very surprising! I am not at all prepared for it! Very confused what to do now!! 
@ nawneetdalal: My DOE is 14/01/2016

What about others?? Any other 60 pointers who received the NSW invitation?


----------



## rajivtechno

*NSW Invtation*

Got NSW Invitation. Totally unexpected


----------



## nawneetdalal

meet2ami said:


> Thanks Andrey. It is very surprising! I am not at all prepared for it! Very confused what to do now!!
> @ nawneetdalal: My DOE is 14/01/2016
> 
> What about others?? Any other 60 pointers who received the NSW invitation?


Good news for many of us 😀 Congrats again


----------



## dreamsanj

meet2ami said:


> Thanks Andrey. It is very surprising! I am not at all prepared for it! Very confused what to do now!!
> @ nawneetdalal: My DOE is 14/01/2016
> 
> What about others?? Any other 60 pointers who received the NSW invitation?


Hi,

what is your break up. How much pts are you claiming for eng and is it BA or SA


----------



## meet2ami

dreamsanj said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is your break up. How much pts are you claiming for eng and is it BA or SA


Please check my signature. I have updated that.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Wife Functional English proof*

Hi,

Can anyone suggest when is the Functional english Test proof required by DIBP for dependent. 

My EOI date is March 25 and am expecting invitation maybe in April/May. Please let me know whether English proof is required initially along with all documents to be submitted to DIBP once you receive invitation or you can give it at a later stage during processing. 

I will have to plan accordingly.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## Abhishu

Which state has the most system Analysts job? I am planning to select 190 also but not sure the which state I should choose.


----------



## Eage

How many EOI can we submit..I have already submitted 190 for vic and and 189 under system analyst .

I have 60 points (excluding 5 pnts of state)

Can I apply one more under 190 for NSW.

Thanks


----------



## sumeetp

Prashant,

Proof of English for your wife will be required once you have received invite. 

Just to update, Dependent can show letter from University which states that her education was completed in English will be sufficient. To be on safer side you can collect similar letter from school if her education was completed in English.


----------



## trideep123

meet2ami said:


> Thanks Andrey. It is very surprising! I am not at all prepared for it! Very confused what to do now!!
> @ nawneetdalal: My DOE is 14/01/2016
> 
> What about others?? Any other 60 pointers who received the NSW invitation?


Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to share this good piece of news, I have also received NSW invitation today. Had applied as ICT BA with 60+5 and my DOE was 26/02/2016.

Also, have a quick question, will this only add 5 points to my score since if that's the case then this would be no good as the current cut-off for ICT BAs is 70 points.

Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## dreamsanj

system analyst .. flavor of the month


----------



## sridharv86

trideep123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share this good piece of news, I have also received NSW invitation today. Had applied as ICT BA with 60+5 and my DOE was 26/02/2016.
> 
> Also, have a quick question, will this only add 5 points to my score since if that's the case then this would be no good as the current cut-off for ICT BAs is 70 points.
> 
> Many thanks
> Trideep


Why do you even worry about the cut-offs  You got the NSW invite with which you can start your 190 PR visa process. 

From the points, I'm guessing you have 60 points for 189 and it's going to be extremely difficult to get an invite atleast until July/August 2016. So, don't wait for your 189. Just go ahead and apply for your 190.


----------



## trideep123

sridharv86 said:


> Why do you even worry about the cut-offs  You got the NSW invite with which you can start your 190 PR visa process.
> 
> From the points, I'm guessing you have 60 points for 189 and it's going to be extremely difficult to get an invite atleast until July/August 2016. So, don't wait for your 189. Just go ahead and apply for your 190.


Thanks for clarifying this Sridharv ... and I agree with you ... will certainly go ahead with 190 ... however, does this mean that there are no cut-offs for 190 implying that once you get the invite from the state you will most certainly, subject to document verification etc, will get the PR


----------



## dheeraj81

trideep123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share this good piece of news, I have also received NSW invitation today. Had applied as ICT BA with 60+5 and my DOE was 26/02/2016.
> 
> Also, have a quick question, will this only add 5 points to my score since if that's the case then this would be no good as the current cut-off for ICT BAs is 70 points.
> 
> Many thanks
> Trideep


Hi Trideep, 

First of all congrats on receiving state invitation to apply.

VISA 190(State Nomination) and VISA 189 are different streams and not related with each other..

Once your file is approved by state you can proceed to file VISA.


----------



## sridharv86

trideep123 said:


> Thanks for clarifying this Sridharv ... and I agree with you ... will certainly go ahead with 190 ... however, does this mean that there are no cut-offs for 190 implying that once you get the invite from the state you will most certainly, subject to document verification etc, will get the PR


Exactly ! It's all paperwork for you from now on  Go enjoy your invite and once again, congratulations


----------



## dheeraj81

Guys, Updated List with comments....

1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16 
2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16 
3	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
4	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT 
6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA 
7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT 
8	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT 
9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16 
10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT 
11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16 
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT 
13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16 
14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 *Got 190 ITA*
16	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16 
17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
18	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT 
19	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112	I really need to be in next round as my assessment is expiring soon
20	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112	
21	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT 
22	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT 
23	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT *Got 190 ITA*
24	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT 
25	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
26	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	
27	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	*Got 190 ITA*
28	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT 
29	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT 
30	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
31	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT 
32	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
33	Saurabhsi 60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT 
35	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111	
36	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112	
37	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111	
38	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112	
39	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111	
40	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112	
41	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT 
42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
43	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	
44	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	*Got 190 ITA*
45	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	*Got 190 ITA*
46	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	
47	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
48	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
49	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
50	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112	
51	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT 
52	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT 
53	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT 
54	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
55	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT 
56	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111	
57	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111	
58	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT Got 190 ITA
59	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT 
60	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111	
61	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111	
62	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
63	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT 
64	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16 
65	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT 
66	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT 
67	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT 
68	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT 
69	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 
70	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT 
71	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
72	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## meet2ami

I do not understand on what basis NSW is releasing the invites?? I can see there are a number of 60,65 pointers before me who didn't receive any invite!! Hw is this possible?? Although the list is for 189 but i assume most of thm hv applied for 190 NSW also?


----------



## nawneetdalal

meet2ami said:


> I do not understand on what basis NSW is releasing the invites?? I can see there are a number of 60,65 pointers before me who didn't receive any invite!! Hw is this possible?? Although the list is for 189 but i assume most of thm hv applied for 190 NSW also?


Agree- a friend of mine with 60+5 applied on 2nd Feb also didn't get his invite from NSW


----------



## viv101

meet2ami said:


> Thanks Andrey. It is very surprising! I am not at all prepared for it! Very confused what to do now!!
> @ nawneetdalal: My DOE is 14/01/2016
> 
> What about others?? Any other 60 pointers who received the NSW invitation?


i have 65+5 , EOI submitted 23 Mar, received the NSW nomination today.
Yea, very surprised


----------



## nawneetdalal

Hi Guys, 
My DOE is 5th April with 70pts 189 and 75 pts 190 under ICT BA.
Today I received NSW invite, so any idea what will happen to my EOI if I accept the invite and submit my docs to NSW?
So will I still be eligible for 189 on 27th April's round or not?

Thanks


----------



## Preethi26

dheeraj81 said:


> Guys, Updated List with comments....
> 
> 1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16
> 2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16
> 3	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 4	shridharv86 65	22-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16 ICT
> 6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16 ICT	BA
> 7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16 ICT
> 8	SubAustralia 65	1-Mar-16 ICT
> 9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16 ICT
> 11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16
> 14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 *Got 190 ITA*
> 16	VSindia Vs	65	29-Mar-16
> 17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 18	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15 ICT
> 19	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15 ICT	SA	261112	I really need to be in next round as my assessment is expiring soon
> 20	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 21	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15 ICT
> 22	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 ICT
> 23	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 ICT *Got 190 ITA*
> 24	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15 ICT
> 25	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 26	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 27	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111	*Got 190 ITA*
> 28	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15 ICT
> 29	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15 ICT
> 30	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 31	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 ICT
> 32	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 ICT
> 35	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 36	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 37	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 38	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 39	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 40	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 41	vivek	60	30-Sep-15 ICT
> 42	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 43	A-A	60	8-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 44	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111	*Got 190 ITA*
> 45	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112	*Got 190 ITA*
> 46	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 47	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 48	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 49	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 50	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
> 51	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15 ICT
> 52	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 ICT
> 53	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15 ICT
> 54	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 55	VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15 ICT
> 56	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 57	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 58	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16 ICT Got 190 ITA
> 59	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16 ICT
> 60	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 61	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16 ICT	BA	261111
> 62	A2avin 60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 63	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16 ICT
> 64	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16
> 65	MAW	60	8-Mar-16 ICT
> 66	Maish	60	9-Mar-16 ICT
> 67	Archit	60	11-Mar-16 ICT
> 68	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16 ICT
> 69	S80	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 70	marysan	60	16-Mar-16 ICT
> 71	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 72	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


73 Preethi26 60 26-jan-16 ICT pls add mine too in the list..i m new to this forum


----------



## sridharv86

nawneetdalal said:


> Hi Guys,
> My DOE is 5th April with 70pts 189 and 75 pts 190 under ICT BA.
> Today I received NSW invite, so any idea what will happen to my EOI if I accept the invite and submit my docs to NSW?
> So will I still be eligible for 189 on 27th April's round or not?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. I don't think you would be eligible for the 189 then - assuming you have both 189 and 190 in the single EOI.


----------



## meet2ami

nawneetdalal said:


> Hi Guys,
> My DOE is 5th April with 70pts 189 and 75 pts 190 under ICT BA.
> Today I received NSW invite, so any idea what will happen to my EOI if I accept the invite and submit my docs to NSW?
> So will I still be eligible for 189 on 27th April's round or not?
> 
> Thanks


With 70 points you have maximum probability of getting invited under 189 in the coming rounds. Why do you wanna go for 190? If you apply for 190, then your 189 application will get cancelled. Instead wait for the next rounds of 189 and leave the NSW 190 for the lower pointers who have less chance in 189.


----------



## sol79

meet2ami said:


> With 70 points you have maximum probability of getting invited under 189 in the coming rounds. Why do you wanna go for 190? If you apply for 190, then your 189 application will get cancelled. Instead wait for the next rounds of 189 and leave the NSW 190 for the lower pointers who have less chance in 189.


I agree. 190 ties you down to one state for 2 years. 189 has no location restrictions.
70 points guarantees you an invitation in the next round. If you score above 65, leave the 190 slot for someone with 55/60 points.


----------



## vj2005

sol79 said:


> I agree. 190 ties you down to one state for 2 years. 189 has no location restrictions.
> 70 points guarantees you an invitation in the next round. If you score above 65, leave the 190 slot for someone with 55/60 points.


Dear All,

I've filed EOI for NSW for 190 ICT BA with 65 points on 11th Dec 2015. I'm yet to receive an invitation from NSW. 

Any idea if I'll get the invitation on 65 points and if yes, by when I should be expecting it ?


----------



## SubAustralia

List / immigration tracker is a great effort but it seems this forum attracts only 10% of real applicants, hence sometimes it gives wrong ideas to new guys on the forum.
But sure it's a great effort.


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



nawneetdalal said:


> Agree- a friend of mine with 60+5 applied on 2nd Feb also didn't get his invite from NSW


I applied with 60 + 5 on 11th Dec 2015 and haven't received the invite so far from NSW.


----------



## vj2005

Hi Everyone,

Please add me to the list.

EOI 189 11th Dec 2015 60 points ICT BA 261111
EOI 190 60 + 5 (SS) 11/12/2015


----------



## andreyx108b

SubAustralia said:


> List / immigration tracker is a great effort but it seems this forum attracts only 10% of real applicants, hence sometimes it gives wrong ideas to new guys on the forum. But sure it's a great effort.


 Agree. Between 10% - 15% add their cases.

But this is sufficient sample to see the trends and patterns.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Dependent Functional English Test*

Hi Sumeet,

Thanks for your response. but again my query remained unanswered.

Do I need to submit the Test proof after Invitation once I submit all the documents or I can submit it at a later date during the course of Visa processing.

Thanks,
Prashant Kumar



sumeetp said:


> Prashant,
> 
> Proof of English for your wife will be required once you have received invite.
> 
> Just to update, Dependent can show letter from University which states that her education was completed in English will be sufficient. To be on safer side you can collect similar letter from school if her education was completed in English.


----------



## vikaschandra

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi Sumeet,
> 
> Thanks for your response. but again my query remained unanswered.
> 
> Do I need to submit the Test proof after Invitation once I submit all the documents or I can submit it at a later date during the course of Visa processing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashant Kumar


For dependent you can submit the evidence during visa lodge


----------



## A-A

Hi All,

I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination yesterday for 190 Visa. Should I wait for 189 invitation or apply to NSW? And can anyone guide what documents I need to submit to NSW?


----------



## trideep123

A-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination yesterday for 190 Visa. Should I wait for 189 invitation or apply to NSW? And can anyone guide what documents I need to submit to NSW?


Hi A-A,

IMO, you should go ahead with 190 as it appears that you just have 60 points for 189 just like me hence it will be really tough to secure an invite this FY. 

I also got an ITA for NSW and have applied for it today. As far as docs are concerned, you will need the following and will have to pay a fee of 300 AUD:

1) Bio data page of your passport
2) English test results
3) ACS letter
4) Your latest resume
5) Educational transcripts and award certificates
6) All work ex documents

Feel free to let me know if you need any help while submitting the docs etc.

Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## A-A

trideep123 said:


> Hi A-A,
> 
> IMO, you should go ahead with 190 as it appears that you just have 60 points for 189 just like me hence it will be really tough to secure an invite this FY.
> 
> I also got an ITA for NSW and have applied for it today. As far as docs are concerned, you will need the following and will have to pay a fee of 300 AUD:
> 
> 1) Bio data page of your passport
> 2) English test results
> 3) ACS letter
> 4) Your latest resume
> 5) Educational transcripts and award certificates
> 6) All work ex documents
> 
> Feel free to let me know if you need any help while submitting the docs etc.
> 
> Many thanks
> Trideep


Hi Tradep,

Thanks for the response. I have following queries:

For No.1 Do i need to submit passport details of me only or also my dependants?
For No. 5 by award certificates ou mean educationsl awards. right?
For No.6 what comes in work documents? experience certificates only or other documents?

Thanks 
A-A


----------



## trideep123

A-A said:


> Hi Tradep,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have following queries:
> 
> For No.1 Do i need to submit passport details of me only or also my dependants?
> For No. 5 by award certificates ou mean educationsl awards. right?
> For No.6 what comes in work documents? experience certificates only or other documents?
> 
> Thanks
> A-A


Hi A-A,

1) Only your passport
2) Educational degree certificate (for eg: B.Tech degree certificate)
3) Similar to what you would have given to ACS for work ex assessment

Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## andreyx108b

A-A said:


> Hi Tradep, Thanks for the response. I have following queries: [*]For No.1 Do i need to submit passport details of me only or also my dependants? [*]For No. 5 by award certificates ou mean educationsl awards. right? [*]For No.6 what comes in work documents? experience certificates only or other documents? Thanks A-A


When lodging a visa, you will need yo submit passport copies of all applicants..


----------



## ginugeorge

andreyx108b said:


> When lodging a visa, you will need yo submit passport copies of all applicants..



Need to submit all passport info for NSW Nomination? (As the context was nomination, not visa application).


----------



## andreyx108b

ginugeorge said:


> Need to submit all passport info for NSW Nomination? (As the context was nomination, not visa application).


 I said for visa lodge... but my agent also submitted all for NSW approval.

Not sure about official requirements. Just my exprience.


----------



## viv101

andreyx108b said:


> When lodging a visa, you will need yo submit passport copies of all applicants..


do these documents need to be attested or just colored copy would do?


----------



## andreyx108b

viv101 said:


> do these documents need to be attested or just colored copy would do?


Just color scans


----------



## nvanm100

vikaschandra said:


> For dependent you can submit the evidence during visa lodge


Vikas, I have claimed 5 points for skilled partner, so I believe I need to submit all her language and work ex docs at the time of accepting the invite, am I correct? 
Also, her ACS result was received in Jul 2014 (evaluated as 3 years relevant) and I have all those proofs (ref letter and SDs) that I had submitted to ACS in 2014, so my question is, if I am claiming just the experience that is relevant as per ACS, then do I need to prepare and submit all these documents with current date? 
We have left the state an year ago, so getting a fresh SDs from her supervisors will be a very difficult job.


----------



## ginugeorge

andreyx108b said:


> I said for visa lodge... but my agent also submitted all for NSW approval.
> 
> Not sure about official requirements. Just my exprience.



Official Need is only applicant passport, just to clarify.
Ref: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of *your passport* – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Vikas, I have claimed 5 points for skilled partner, so I believe I need to submit all her language and work ex docs at the time of accepting the invite, am I correct?
> Also, her ACS result was received in Jul 2014 (evaluated as 3 years relevant) and I have all those proofs (ref letter and SDs) that I had submitted to ACS in 2014, so my question is, if I am claiming just the experience that is relevant as per ACS, then do I need to prepare and submit all these documents with current date?
> We have left the state an year ago, so getting a fresh SDs from her supervisors will be a very difficult job.


If you are claiming partner points then yes you would need to provide the details at EOI stage. 
Try to get fresh set of documents if possible (if your spouse is working at the same place till date) if not then I presume the old documents that which were used for ACS would suffice. Make sure to collect as much evidence you can for those 3 years which can be submitted when required.


----------



## nawneetdalal

sridharv86 said:


> Nope. I don't think you would be eligible for the 189 then - assuming you have both 189 and 190 in the single EOI.


So is it legally correct to apply two EOIs? Seems I missed this point on this forum


----------



## ginugeorge

nawneetdalal said:


> So is it legally correct to apply two EOIs? Seems I missed this point on this forum



Yes, There is nothing illegal in having two EoI.


----------



## Sf80

Guys i need urgent help

I created two EOI my first one was for 189 and victoria as a state was selected on march 16 2016 with 60 point 261111

I completed Victoria formalities on march 21, 2016 (no acknowledegement recieved from them)

My second one was for NSW on march 16, 2016

Today i got invite from nsw to apply with a deadline of april 20 (letter was issued on april 07, 2016)

Now my question is if i apply for nsw can i still wait for victoria nomination? I am more inclined to reside in victoria hence my first choice or applyinv on nsw will close everything else

Realistically i am not hopeful about getting 189 so it is just a matter of nsw or victoria

Please help


----------



## mukeshsharma

NSW is always better for jobs and career in IT Mate .


----------



## Sf80

Internet says victoria is better for family :s n job prospects are not as good as nsw but still good enough


----------



## aussie_dreams

Guys, i am bit anxious to see varied responses on this forum. 
i am having 65 points, EOI submission date is 19th March 2016 and applied for only 189 and not for 190.

my question to senior members of this forum is that what are my chances of getting invite under 189 in the 13th/27th April draw and should i also consider 190 for NSW ?
Pls help me with you valuable inputs, thanks..


----------



## andreyx108b

aussie_dreams said:


> Guys, i am bit anxious to see varied responses on this forum. i am having 65 points, EOI submission date is 19th March 2016 and applied for only 189 and not for 190. my question to senior members of this forum is that what are my chances of getting invite under 189 in the 13th/27th April draw and should i also consider 190 for NSW ? Pls help me with you valuable inputs, thanks..


NSW chances are good. SC189 - i would 0.


----------



## saten_tokas

*NSW EOI filed with 60+5 points in Dec 15, but no invite yet*

Hi All,

I file EOI for NSW in Dec 15 with 60+5 points but have not received any invite yet.
However, I could see in last few posts that people with 60+5 points and EOI filed in 2016 have got invites too.

Could you please suggest if there is something I have missed, or is there any other criteria for NSW to send invites ?

Any suggestions shall be very helpful.


----------



## A-A

trideep123 said:


> Hi A-A,
> 
> 1) Only your passport
> 2) Educational degree certificate (for eg: B.Tech degree certificate)
> 3) Similar to what you would have given to ACS for work ex assessment
> 
> Many thanks
> Trideep


Hi,

Thanks for the update. Do we need to get the documents attested as we did it for ACS skill assessment? I only have my degrees and experience letters attested. rest of the documents like Skill assessment result, Ielts result are not attested and I am out of country at the moment. 

Can I upload few documents as attested and the rest not attested? Kindly guide.

A-A


----------



## dreamsanj

saten_tokas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I file EOI for NSW in Dec 15 with 60+5 points but have not received any invite yet.
> However, I could see in last few posts that people with 60+5 points and EOI filed in 2016 have got invites too.
> 
> Could you please suggest if there is something I have missed, or is there any other criteria for NSW to send invites ?
> 
> Any suggestions shall be very helpful.


Give your points breakup.. I could help you out


----------



## Sf80

meet2ami said:


> Thanks Andrey. It is very surprising! I am not at all prepared for it! Very confused what to do now!!
> @ nawneetdalal: My DOE is 14/01/2016
> 
> What about others?? Any other 60 pointers who received the NSW invitation?


I did.... 14 days to apply so by april 20 ... totally unexpected


----------



## abhi2222

Is there any way to recheck the email address mentioned by consultant in the EOI page.


----------



## sol79

NSW followed by Victoria and Queensland.


----------



## dheeraj81

abhi2222 said:


> Is there any way to recheck the email address mentioned by consultant in the EOI page.


You will not be able to check but you can change it if you have login details..


----------



## dheeraj81

Sf80 said:


> I did.... 14 days to apply so by april 20 ... totally unexpected


I think NSW is following Expatforum and then plan to do unexpected things to surpirse everyone


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the update. Do we need to get the documents attested as we did it for ACS skill assessment? I only have my degrees and experience letters attested. rest of the documents like Skill assessment result, Ielts result are not attested and I am out of country at the moment.
> 
> Can I upload few documents as attested and the rest not attested? Kindly guide.
> 
> A-A


IELTS, ACS Assessment Letter these do not need to be attested. Most of the documents if are color scanned copies no need to get them attested you can upload directly.


----------



## dheeraj81

saten_tokas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I file EOI for NSW in Dec 15 with 60+5 points but have not received any invite yet.
> However, I could see in last few posts that people with 60+5 points and EOI filed in 2016 have got invites too.
> 
> Could you please suggest if there is something I have missed, or is there any other criteria for NSW to send invites ?
> 
> Any suggestions shall be very helpful.


Hi Saten_tokas,

Last NSW invite for BA/SA belongs to (60+5 , English 7+, experience 6+years Pointers)

Also, please add/update your details on https://myimmitracker.com, this will help you and other as well..


----------



## saten_tokas

dreamsanj said:


> Give your points breakup.. I could help you out


Hi,

My points details are:

DOE for NSW 190 : 07 Dec 2015
DOE for 189 : 7 Aug 2015

English : 10 points (PTE 65+)
Age is 33 so 25 Points
Exp : 5+ so 10 points
Qualification : 15 points
SS : 5 Points


----------



## Sf80

saten_tokas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I file EOI for NSW in Dec 15 with 60+5 points but have not received any invite yet.
> However, I could see in last few posts that people with 60+5 points and EOI filed in 2016 have got invites too.
> 
> Could you please suggest if there is something I have missed, or is there any other criteria for NSW to send invites ?
> 
> Any suggestions shall be very helpful.


One thing i could think of is that my cv was attached also and i included all my certifications (Prince2 /cobit/iso/ilm qualifications etc)

I am just guessing m not sure plus my actual experience is almost 10 years but ACS deducted 2 so m getting points for less thn 8 only.. My point breakup is exactly like urs


----------



## Sf80

sol79 said:


> NSW followed by Victoria and Queensland.


Means?? U got invite from all??? Congrats ))) ur timeline please if you dont mind


----------



## dheeraj81

saten_tokas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My points details are:
> 
> DOE for NSW 190 : 07 Dec 2015
> DOE for 189 : 7 Aug 2015
> 
> English : 10 points (PTE 65+)
> Age is 33 so 25 Points
> Exp : 5+ so 10 points
> Qualification : 15 points
> SS : 5 Points


so you have 5+ years of experience, last NSW invited were majorly for (60+5, English 10 Pts & 6+ experience(trend generated from myimmitraker), but that surely means that you will get invite soon...


----------



## nawneetdalal

meet2ami said:


> With 70 points you have maximum probability of getting invited under 189 in the coming rounds. Why do you wanna go for 190? If you apply for 190, then your 189 application will get cancelled. Instead wait for the next rounds of 189 and leave the NSW 190 for the lower pointers who have less chance in 189.


Agree to you - but I'm scared that what if the cut off for this ANZSCO goes up to 75 pts. Let me wait for the invitation round of 13th and then will decide to accept 190 invite or wait for 27th April round of invitation.. I just don't want to move it to next year  I'm using an assumption that job market across the globe generally slows down after July every year, so I would love to give a try in June-July this year otherwise I will only move next year after feb.


----------



## saten_tokas

dheeraj81 said:


> so you have 5+ years of experience, last NSW invited were majorly for (60+5, English 10 Pts & 6+ experience(trend generated from myimmitraker), but that surely means that you will get invite soon...


Any idea when shall be the next round for NSW invites and how many invites still left for ICT Business / System Analysts ?


----------



## andreyx108b

saten_tokas said:


> Any idea when shall be the next round for NSW invites and how many invites still left for ICT Business / System Analysts ?


There are no rounds for NSW


----------



## babbar_manish

Manish Babbar 60 EOI: 31-Oct-15
NSW invitation: 07-April-16

After NSW invite what are the percentage of getting Grant, if all documents are fine.


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

Is it true that in order to get SS from NSW, we need a ready offer letter for employment from any company in that state? 

Thanks.


----------



## babbar_manish

That's not true.....you can get the invite without any offer from any company.
Most cases are like that only.


----------



## viv101

andreyx108b said:


> There are no rounds for NSW


although the NSW invites this time has been for applicants who applied between Dec to March end.
Not sure , but it can be said that the "draw" happened for a quarter.


----------



## dreamsanj

saten_tokas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My points details are:
> 
> DOE for NSW 190 : 07 Dec 2015
> DOE for 189 : 7 Aug 2015
> 
> English : 10 points (PTE 65+)
> Age is 33 so 25 Points
> Exp : 5+ so 10 points
> Qualification : 15 points
> SS : 5 Points


Well my Friend you should have been in the list of invite... But don't loose hope.. You will get In next round.. They send out invite for 6+.. Next you.. Make sure you order full box of sweets.. I accept nothing less


----------



## dreamsanj

Well there is no fixed pattern to how they send invite.. More like Glenn Maxwell batting.. But past rounds show that Thursday morning.. Friday morning
.well keep hoping to get sooner


----------



## Sf80

Experts i have multiple questions

might be absolutely naive

I submitted my 189 EOI with victoria as a state on march 16.. Finished forms for victoria on 21st march... What will be my eoi date for victoria 21st or 16??

Seperately i submitted another EOI for NSW and got an invite to apply... I applied on april 11 and paid the fees... Now my question is what is this invite? What is way forward after applying? is it just paper work or rejection can still happen? 

In case of victoria what i have noticed is people get acknowledgement in approx three weeks time do they get invited also to apply in another say 3-4 weeks time or what

I dont know please help m going crazy n my mind going crowded 

TIA


----------



## kkowloori

What are SS points. Can you please explain. I have 60 points for 189 subclass but my brother stays in NZ and my consultancy told that even a NZ PR holder can provide sponsorship. 

If this is the case I can get 65 points and probably be picked in near future.

Can you please clarify on this.


----------



## saten_tokas

dreamsanj said:


> Well my Friend you should have been in the list of invite... But don't loose hope.. You will get In next round.. They send out invite for 6+.. Next you.. Make sure you order full box of sweets.. I accept nothing less


 

Does NSW send invite every week or randomly anytime ?

Hopeful to have invite next time


----------



## vj2005

*NSW DOE Dec 15*



dreamsanj said:


> Well my Friend you should have been in the list of invite... But don't loose hope.. You will get In next round.. They send out invite for 6+.. Next you.. Make sure you order full box of sweets.. I accept nothing less


Hi,

I also filed EOI for NSW in Dec 15 for ICT BA (261111) and my score break-up is:

Age 30
Education 15
PTE 10 (65+)
Experience 5 (between 3 to 5 years)
NSW SS - 5
Total 65

NSW DOE 11/12/2015

Haven't received the invite as yet 

Pls suggest if there is a possibility that I'll get the invite this month ?

Thanks


----------



## kkowloori

What are SS points. Can you please explain. I have 60 points for 189 subclass but my brother stays in NZ and my consultancy told that even a NZ PR holder can provide sponsorship. 

If this is the case I can get 65 points and probably be picked in near future.

Can you please clarify on this.


----------



## dreamsanj

vj2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also filed EOI for NSW in Dec 15 for ICT BA (261111) and my score break-up is:
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> PTE 10 (65+)
> Experience 5 (between 3 to 5 years)
> NSW SS - 5
> Total 65
> 
> NSW DOE 11/12/2015
> 
> Haven't received the invite as yet
> 
> Pls suggest if there is a possibility that I'll get the invite this month ?
> 
> Thanks



Buddy same boat.. Well they sent invites to those who have band 7 english and work ex 6+// now this week if they decide to send the invite then again its big IF.. .. we should see the 5, 4 and 3 years work ex getting it. keep your fingers crossed and prayers on your lips.

Pray that many of the 70 and 65 get their 189 invite tomorrow, leaving us the nsw invite.


----------



## dreamsanj

Sf80 said:


> Experts i have multiple questions
> 
> might be absolutely naive
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI with victoria as a state on march 16.. Finished forms for victoria on 21st march... What will be my eoi date for victoria 21st or 16??
> 
> Seperately i submitted another EOI for NSW and got an invite to apply... I applied on april 11 and paid the fees... Now my question is what is this invite? What is way forward after applying? is it just paper work or rejection can still happen?
> 
> In case of victoria what i have noticed is people get acknowledgement in approx three weeks time do they get invited also to apply in another say 3-4 weeks time or what
> 
> I dont know please help m going crazy n my mind going crowded
> 
> TIA


SF80, For Vic the EOI date will be 16th,

IF you have got the NSW invite and paid the fees, then they will check your documents and verification would begin. In most cases there is no rejection, But if you have any documents for which you cant generate proof then you might get rejected.

Well NSW does not follow strict timeline but are pretty fast than the victorians. i saw someone writing that they completed the whole stuff in 3 weeks. ( thats crazy)..

so once you get your 5 points, DIBP will invite you. pay their fees and you will have the grant. then its all EID mubarak.


----------



## dreamsanj

kkowloori said:


> What are SS points. Can you please explain. I have 60 points for 189 subclass but my brother stays in NZ and my consultancy told that even a NZ PR holder can provide sponsorship.
> 
> If this is the case I can get 65 points and probably be picked in near future.
> 
> Can you please clarify on this.


First Decide you want to go to aus or nz.. I am no expert but the visa you are talking is different where in any PR holder can give his relative a visa points. its not 5 but its 10. again I might be wrong about NZ pr guys. But its 10 for Aussi. I guess the number then changes to 489 visa.


----------



## dreamsanj

saten_tokas said:


> Does NSW send invite every week or randomly anytime ?
> 
> Hopeful to have invite next time


As I said, they are inconsistent with the invite. they might totally forget till about 4 more weeks. those waiting for NSW invite will acknowledge that they are most inconsistent when it comes to predictions. but with time on their tail already, you should see the invite pretty soon.


----------



## kanwar deep

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest when is the Functional english Test proof required by DIBP for dependent.
> 
> My EOI date is March 25 and am expecting invitation maybe in April/May. Please let me know whether English proof is required initially along with all documents to be submitted to DIBP once you receive invitation or you can give it at a later stage during processing.
> 
> I will have to plan accordingly.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


Prashant ,

Its required only when you get the invite nd you then apply for the Visa..you would require to present the functional english proof for your wife since she is a secondary applicant, this will prove that her medium of instructions during the studies was english else she will have to appear for pte/ielts nd with 4.5 overall or may be each not sure...suggest you to get that document from the concerned institute so that you waste time once you have your invite


Kanwar


----------



## Sf80

Umm thanks thn it is pretty straight forward cause my acs pte age qualification all checked etc


----------



## trideep123

dreamsanj said:


> SF80, For Vic the EOI date will be 16th,
> 
> IF you have got the NSW invite and paid the fees, then they will check your documents and verification would begin. In most cases there is no rejection, But if you have any documents for which you cant generate proof then you might get rejected.
> 
> Well NSW does not follow strict timeline but are pretty fast than the victorians. i saw someone writing that they completed the whole stuff in 3 weeks. ( thats crazy)..
> 
> so once you get your 5 points, DIBP will invite you. pay their fees and you will have the grant. then its all EID mubarak.


Hi Dreamsanj,

Just one doubt / question ... why does NSW ask for employment contracts, payslips etc given that for all ICT professionals they require ACS assessment whereby all these employment and education related checks have presumably been conducted already ... guess NSW also does some kind of verification checks at their end to be double sure ... what do you reckon ... 

Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## SubAustralia

As wrote earlier, I think only 21-25 invites per round will happen till June 16.
Hence seems no chance for 65/60 as ten 70 pointers join everyweek


----------



## andreyx108b

SubAustralia said:


> As wrote earlier, I think only 21-25 invites per round will happen till June 16. Hence seems no chance for 65/60 as ten 70 pointers join everyweek


I would agree. 

Next year, if most 70 pointers will get ITA now, will be better.


----------



## abul78

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EoI with 65 points on 31 Mar'16. My question: is my wife (secondary applicant)required to write PTE Academic? Someone told me it is enough if shebis able to get a certificate from university that all her education (BSc, MA, B Ed) was in english medium. 

Would appreciare if someone could advise what is correct. 

Regards
Syed

PS: I am new to this forum, please excuse if i havent followed any etiquette required for posting questions.


----------



## sridharv86

abul78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EoI with 65 points on 31 Mar'16. My question: is my wife (secondary applicant)required to write PTE Academic? Someone told me it is enough if shebis able to get a certificate from university that all her education (BSc, MA, B Ed) was in english medium.
> 
> Would appreciare if someone could advise what is correct.
> 
> Regards
> Syed
> 
> PS: I am new to this forum, please excuse if i havent followed any etiquette required for posting questions.


That's true. If you aren't claiming points for your spouse, she doesn't need to write the english proficiency tests.


----------



## sridharv86

Best wishes to everyone for today's 189 invitation round. 

Personally, not very hopeful of this round as it's been 3 weeks since the last round which only translates to more 70 pointers.


----------



## abul78

Thank you Sridharv86 for the quick response.

There are some other posts on this thread which say functional english assessment is mandatory for secondary irrespective of clsiming points or not.


----------



## sridharv86

abul78 said:


> Thank you Sridharv86 for the quick response.
> 
> There are some other posts on this thread which say functional english assessment is mandatory for secondary irrespective of clsiming points or not.


That;s true as well  And this is one of the evidences - as per DIBP website -- that you can provide for functional english ---- 

*Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*


----------



## vish1985

abul78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EoI with 65 points on 31 Mar'16. My question: is my wife (secondary applicant)required to write PTE Academic? Someone told me it is enough if shebis able to get a certificate from university that all her education (BSc, MA, B Ed) was in english medium.
> 
> Would appreciare if someone could advise what is correct.
> 
> Regards
> Syed
> 
> PS: I am new to this forum, please excuse if i havent followed any etiquette required for posting questions.


Dear Abdul,

I am an applicant who reached final stage and waiting for grant. I provided a letter from college, on their formal Letter Head stating , my wife completed her B.com and medium was fully in english. Co asked me for proof of completion on March 16th and i provided the Degree Certificate.

If your wife is not a co-applicant & you are not claiming points from her skill sets .Its 100 % clear that you can go on with Letter from college stating her medium of instructions. 

*Make sure you upload her degree certificate & Transcripts as a supporting document for Language proficiency.*

Ref : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## sol79

abul78 said:


> Thank you Sridharv86 for the quick response.
> 
> There are some other posts on this thread which say functional english assessment is mandatory for secondary irrespective of clsiming points or not.


I think you're mixing up Partner Skills and Dependent Functional English requirements.

Partner Skills is optional and gets you an additional 5 points. In this case, you need to get your partners educational/work (if in the SOL) assessed. They need to give the English test. 

Functional English is mandatory for all dependents over the age if 18. As you said, you can prove that with educational certificates. However, you do not get any additional points for this.

Hope this clarifies the matter. Good luck to everyone aiming for an invite.


----------



## vj2005

*NSW invite*



dreamsanj said:


> Buddy same boat.. Well they sent invites to those who have band 7 english and work ex 6+// now this week if they decide to send the invite then again its big IF.. .. we should see the 5, 4 and 3 years work ex getting it. keep your fingers crossed and prayers on your lips.
> 
> Pray that many of the 70 and 65 get their 189 invite tomorrow, leaving us the nsw invite.


Thanks, buddy.

I've my fingers crossed and prayers on lips since 3 months 

Hope that we receive NSW invite soon as 189 invite seems to be a far fetched reality for 60 pointers like us 

One question, my spouse has received positive skill assessment from vetasses and english score. Can I claim points for my spouse ?


----------



## dreamsanj

vj2005 said:


> Thanks, buddy.
> 
> I've my fingers crossed and prayers on lips since 3 months
> 
> Hope that we receive NSW invite soon as 189 invite seems to be a far fetched reality for 60 pointers like us
> 
> One question, my spouse has received positive skill assessment from vetasses and english score. Can I claim points for my spouse ?


There are many confusion on that. one version says you can claim as long as the skill is in CSOL. some say no, they both have to be same code or sol list.

Go ahead and update the EOI with your wife details. EOI will calculate the points. if it adds 5 more points then Bhalle Bhalle. if not.. Mera kya jhata hai.


----------



## ankyset

Got my grant today finally....thanks all for help and suggestions here.


----------



## dreamsanj

Congrats ankyset. abbb.. party..


----------



## dreamsanj

Here comes the updated list... Does not factor in the NSW invitation to many of you who got it last week. I will take your name out of this list once you guys send a NSW application.

The santa is coming. 

1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16 
2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16 
3	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
4	shridharv86	65	22-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
8	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT 
9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16 
10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT 
11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16 
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT 
13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16 
14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
16	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16 
17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
18	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16 
19	mansikhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT 
20	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
21	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
24	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT 
25	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT 
26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
28	Trideep123	60	25-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
30	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
35	saten_tokas	60	1-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
36	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
42	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT 
43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
45	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
48	Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15	ICT 
49	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
50	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
51	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
53	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT 
54	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
55	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT 
56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
57	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT 
58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
59	VJ2005	60	11-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
60	dreamsanj	60	14-Dec-15	ICT	BA	261111
61	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT 
62	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
63	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT 
64	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
65	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
66	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
67	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
68	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16 
69	Ginugeorge	60	4-Mar-16	ICT	BA	261111
70	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT 
71	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT 
72	Archit	60	11-Mar-16	ICT 
73	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT 
74	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
75	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
76	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
77	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## sol79

Good luck all


----------



## Abhishu

There are only 2 70 Pointers ..


----------



## dheeraj81

...


----------



## HasIrf

*Send me some HOPE*

:noidea:Hi experts,
Any prediction for my case? 

ICT BA with 65 points. 
EOI – 31 Mar 2016 (190 visa for NSW)
How long do I need to wait for the invite

I hv applied trhu an agent and he just asks me to "WAIT". He also states that they cannot follow up with DIBP. Please send me some hope..


----------



## dheeraj81

ankyset said:


> Got my grant today finally....thanks all for help and suggestions here.


COngratsss....


----------



## dreamsanj

HasIrf said:


> :noidea:Hi experts,
> Any prediction for my case?
> 
> ICT BA with 65 points.
> EOI – 31 Mar 2016 (190 visa for NSW)
> How long do I need to wait for the invite
> 
> I hv applied trhu an agent and he just asks me to "WAIT". He also states that they cannot follow up with DIBP. Please send me some hope..


HASIRF,

for starter, good news is that if you have 65 pts for 189 Visa application then more likely you will get the invite today. ( there you go... take a big hope)

If you have 70 points for 190 then again in next 2-3 weeks you should get the invite for NSW or which ever state you want to apply. 70 points are rare.

today evening keep seeing this forum .. if you see any one who has got 60 points saying I got invite then you must have got the invite..

If your agent works late then its good to call him after 7:30 today and check, if no, tomorrow update the forum.

Caution: 
Well in the march rounds only 70 pointers got invite. if that happens again then My prediction will go wrong.
there are only 120 invitation left. I see that there are only 2 70 pointers and 16 65 pointers above you. we should safely assume that all of them will get it. But again, this is only 5-10 % of total crowd who apply to DIBP and subscribe to this forum. if there are more then you might find it surprising that invite will be over without you getting the invitation. But still hope for the best.


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



dreamsanj said:


> There are many confusion on that. one version says you can claim as long as the skill is in CSOL. some say no, they both have to be same code or sol list.
> 
> Go ahead and update the EOI with your wife details. EOI will calculate the points. if it adds 5 more points then Bhalle Bhalle. if not.. Mera kya jhata hai.


My spouse' occupation is listed in NSW stream 2 list and we've filed her EOI, claiming 5 points for my EOI. I guess I should be able to claim 5 points as both EOIs falls in NSW only.

Any views please ?


----------



## dreamsanj

vj2005 said:


> My spouse' occupation is listed in NSW stream 2 list and we've filed her EOI, claiming 5 points for my EOI. I guess I should be able to claim 5 points as both EOIs falls in NSW only.
> 
> Any views please ?


Go ahead and apply. you can do two EOI, one for her with you being dependent.
with this case you can wait and see if who get the invite first. there might be a case where her profession is more in demand and you will turn out to be lucky.


----------



## HasIrf

**

I wish and hope and cross my fingers for all that you said. Is there a button for 100 likes somewhere

:grouphug:


----------



## vikaschandra

ankyset said:


> Got my grant today finally....thanks all for help and suggestions here.


ankyset wonderful news. congratulations


----------



## SubAustralia

Only 10% here so we expect 20 70 pointers in the list


----------



## vikaschandra

Not sure whats in store for ICT BA/SA yet best wishes to every one


----------



## SubAustralia

vikaschandra said:


> Not sure whats in store for ICT BA/SA yet best wishes to every one


70s again


----------



## dreamsanj

I just saw one BA with 70 getting invite news on April invite round thread.
so hopefully the other 70 pointers would be off the list.


----------



## vikaschandra

SubAustralia said:


> 70s again


Seems like it one 70 pointer applicant has reported receiving Invite



GPP said:


> Hello everyone I got my 189 invite today.
> 
> 70 Points Business Analyst submitted 23rd March 2016


----------



## SubAustralia

dreamsanj said:


> I just saw one BA with 70 getting invite news on April invite round thread.
> so hopefully the other 70 pointers would be off the list.


See the problem is the no of slots are equal to no of 70 pointers (newly upgraded and included)


----------



## SubAustralia

Any idea if 
vihansri	70	4-Apr-16 2	
nawneetdalal 70	5-Apr-16	
Got the invite?


----------



## nawneetdalal

SubAustralia said:


> Any idea if
> vihansri	70	4-Apr-16 2
> nawneetdalal 70	5-Apr-16
> Got the invite?


No Guys - nothing so far, but really don't have patience if I don't get the 189 invite in next 24 hours then I'm accepting the NSW Invite..


----------



## nawneetdalal

ankyset said:


> Got my grant today finally....thanks all for help and suggestions here.


Congrats  How many days it took from your visa application?


----------



## nawneetdalal

vikaschandra said:


> Seems like it one 70 pointer applicant has reported receiving Invite


If 23rd March is the last one then I doubt that I even have any chances on 27th April:confused2:


----------



## sridharv86

nawneetdalal said:


> No Guys - nothing so far, but really don't have patience if I don't get the 189 invite in next 24 hours then I'm accepting the NSW Invite..


Wow. This is very surprising. Now, even 70 pointers are finding it difficult to get the invite.


----------



## nawneetdalal

sridharv86 said:


> Wow. This is very surprising. Now, even 70 pointers are finding it difficult to get the invite.


Unfortunately it is true.. and I know 2 more of my friends who applied with 70pts after me and nothing for them too


----------



## nawneetdalal

Now I'm back on my original question - Should I wait for 27th April or simply accept the NSW and move forward??

Any expert's advice?


----------



## andreyx108b

nawneetdalal said:


> Now I'm back on my original question - Should I wait for 27th April or simply accept the NSW and move forward?? Any expert's advice?


Accept!


----------



## viv101

was looking at another forum...most of the invites for 189 have gone out yesterday itself,, althought the skillselect is not updated yet.
Any one who has received the invite today?


----------



## sridharv86

nawneetdalal said:


> Now I'm back on my original question - Should I wait for 27th April or simply accept the NSW and move forward??
> 
> Any expert's advice?


When's your NSW invite expiring? If I were you, I would probably wait till the 27th April round. But then, that's just me


----------



## andreyx108b

sridharv86 said:


> When's your NSW invite expiring? If I were you, I would probably wait till the 27th April round. But then, that's just me


On the 8th... 15 days will expire on 23rd.


----------



## conjoinme

nawneetdalal said:


> Unfortunately it is true.. and I know 2 more of my friends who applied with 70pts after me and nothing for them too


same here. No invite for me too


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> same here. No invite for me too


Guys cm to NSW we all BAs and help each other with jobs))


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> On the 8th... 15 days will expire on 23rd.


NSW invite is expiring on 21st April, and what I picked up recently is they are reverting with a confirmation within 2-3 days which means before 27th it will be done and my EOI will be blocked for 189.

Can I not submit with another EOI only for 190 and leave the current one for 189?

If NSW do any other next round then I believe it will be easy for me with 75Pts in NSW, the only catch is what if NSW is over BA for this year.

Only problem in accepting NSW is that murphy's law is always my friend and I know the moment I get grant from NSW (If all goes well) then I will only get job option from Non-NSW cities :-(


----------



## sridharv86

nawneetdalal said:


> NSW invite is expiring on 21st April, and what I picked up recently is they are reverting with a confirmation within 2-3 days which means before 27th it will be done and my EOI will be blocked for 189.
> 
> Can I not submit with another EOI only for 190 and leave the current one for 189?
> 
> If NSW do any other next round then I believe it will be easy for me with 75Pts in NSW, the only catch is what if NSW is over BA for this year.
> 
> Only problem in accepting NSW is that murphy's law is always my friend and I know the moment I get grant from NSW (If all goes well) then I will only get job option from Non-NSW cities :-(


Then I would say you accept NSW without waiting as andrey suggested before. 

Do note that state tie-up is more a moral obligation than a legal one, so if you get a job offer from say VIC, you can request NSW to allow you to move to VIC. I know a few people who have done that without any issue. 

Don't confuse yourself too much


----------



## ankyset

nawneetdalal said:


> Congrats  How many days it took from your visa application?



Thanks mate...from Visa application till grant - i have updated my signature now


----------



## viv101

andreyx108b said:


> Guys cm to NSW we all BAs and help each other with jobs))


absolutely!
i was waiting for 189 invite with 65 points
didn't receive it today.

gonna accept 190!


----------



## HasIrf

Quite true. Two of my friends did that. 



sridharv86 said:


> Then I would say you accept NSW without waiting as andrey suggested before.
> 
> Do note that state tie-up is more a moral obligation than a legal one, so if you get a job offer from say VIC, you can request NSW to allow you to move to VIC. I know a few people who have done that without any issue.
> 
> Don't confuse yourself too much


----------



## meet2ami

andreyx108b said:


> Guys cm to NSW we all BAs and help each other with jobs))


Thanks Andrey! I have applied for the NSW Nomination and paid the 300AUD fees this Monday. Lets see what happens. Any idea how long they take for approval? Some say NSW is pretty fast in approving....not sure exactly.


----------



## AlphaR

nawneetdalal said:


> Now I'm back on my original question - Should I wait for 27th April or simply accept the NSW and move forward??
> 
> Any expert's advice?


Guys, i believe it not about the points your claiming does matter at the moment. I could see only 100 slots left in this year for Analyst. This might be affecting the invites.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Vyshak Anand said:


> Dear Abdul,
> 
> I am an applicant who reached final stage and waiting for grant. I provided a letter from college, on their formal Letter Head stating , my wife completed her B.com and medium was fully in english. Co asked me for proof of completion on March 16th and i provided the Degree Certificate.
> 
> If your wife is not a co-applicant & you are not claiming points from her skill sets .Its 100 % clear that you can go on with Letter from college stating her medium of instructions.
> 
> *Make sure you upload her degree certificate & Transcripts as a supporting document for Language proficiency.*
> 
> Ref : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


sir, i liked your style of declaring 1st entry date. looking it how fast your crossed different levels , i 's sure you would get grant much before your FED


----------



## Abhishu

Can we move forward with visa lodging without evidence of ielts for functional English of spouse in 190 visa. In my case I am planning to create EOI for 190(NSW) but my Wife ielts result will be received only after 13 May. Therefore, I am Not sure if I request for NSW with 70 points and receive ita( as we need to complete the visa lodge within 15 days) whether I would be able to lodge visa. 

Anyone can confirm if we can buy extra days to Lodge the visa in case of 190.

Pls suggest.


----------



## SubAustralia

Another Random Calculation

All of you can do your own calculation like this

In the Ranking list I am placed at 8th position
where there are two 70 pointers and five 70 pointers ahead of me

Now if I consider this list to be a 10% sample of total applicants, I am ranked 80th
I do not go down in the rank of 65 Pointers 
Rank is lowered by only 70 pointers, which are like 10 every week and around 20-25 every round

Total open slots after 12 Apr Round = 104

So I am left with only 27 Apr and 11 May round, after that total open slots will be less than 60 and hence I wont get a call as there would be 65 pointers ahead of me getting it (if at all they get it)


----------



## dreamsanj

Abhishu said:


> Can we move forward with visa lodging without evidence of ielts for functional English of spouse in 190 visa. In my case I am planning to create EOI for 190(NSW) but my Wife ielts result will be received only after 13 May. Therefore, I am Not sure if I request for NSW with 70 points and receive ita( as we need to complete the visa lodge within 15 days) whether I would be able to lodge visa.
> 
> Anyone can confirm if we can buy extra days to Lodge the visa in case of 190.
> 
> Pls suggest.


Abhisu, well you may try. 

If you have already got the invite then no point.. or else. there is one solution. it will cost you. if its not about the cost then give PTE a try. for functional english, you can wake up your wife one day and send her to exam. she will clear with ease. My wife has hard time with english exams and being not from english medium schools non english speaking belt of india, she dreddd the test most. But she got functional english score without breaking sweat.
Again results are out in 1-3 days.


----------



## Shanners

Hello,
Anyone got the latest list?


----------



## dreamsanj

As of now this is the list.. Some 190 invites have to be removed. Those who need their name out of this list. Please confirm and update your signature on 190acceptance

1 vihansri 70 4-Apr-16 
2 nawneetdalal 70 5-Apr-16 
3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA 
4 shridharv86 65 22-Feb-16 ICT BA 
5 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT 
6 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA 
7 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT 
8 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT 
9 Michael 65 2-Mar-16 
10 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT 
11 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16 
12 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT 
13 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16 
14 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16 
15 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16 
16 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
17 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16 
18 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16 
19 mansikhanna83 60 27-Apr-15 ICT 
20 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
21 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
22 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT 
23 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT 
24 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-15 ICT 
25 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT 
26 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
27 luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
28 Trideep123 60 25-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
29 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT 
30 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT 
31 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
32 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
33 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
34 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
35 saten_tokas 60 1-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
36 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
37 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
38 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
39 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
40 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
41 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
42 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT 
43 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
44 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
45 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
46 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
47 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
48 Manish Babbar 60 31-Oct-15 ICT 
49 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
50 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
51 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
52 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
53 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT 
54 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT 
55 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT 
56 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
57 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT 
58 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
59 VJ2005 60 11-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
60 dreamsanj 60 14-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
61 meet2ami 60 12-Jan-16 ICT 
62 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
63 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT 
64 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
65 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
66 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
67 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
68 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16 
69 Ginugeorge 60 4-Mar-16 ICT BA 261111
70 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT 
71 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT 
72 Archit 60 11-Mar-16 ICT 
73 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT 
74 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
75 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
76 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16 
77 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16


----------



## conjoinme

Pls add me as well. thanks



dreamsanj said:


> As of now this is the list.. Some 190 invites have to be removed. Those who need their name out of this list. Please confirm and update your signature on 190acceptance
> 
> 1 vihansri 70 4-Apr-16
> 2 nawneetdalal 70 5-Apr-16
> 3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 4 shridharv86 65 22-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 5 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT
> 6 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 7 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT
> 8 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT
> 9 Michael 65 2-Mar-16
> 10 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT
> 11 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16
> 12 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 13 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16
> 14 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16
> 15 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16
> 16 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 17 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16
> 18 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16
> 19 mansikhanna83 60 27-Apr-15 ICT
> 20 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
> 21 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 22 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT
> 23 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT
> 24 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-15 ICT
> 25 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT
> 26 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 27 luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 28 Trideep123 60 25-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 29 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT
> 30 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT
> 31 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 32 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 33 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 34 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 35 saten_tokas 60 1-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 37 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 38 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 40 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 42 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT
> 43 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 44 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 45 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 46 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 47 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48 Manish Babbar 60 31-Oct-15 ICT
> 49 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 50 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 51 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 52 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 53 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT
> 54 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT
> 55 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT
> 56 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 57 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT
> 58 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 59 VJ2005 60 11-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 60 dreamsanj 60 14-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 61 meet2ami 60 12-Jan-16 ICT
> 62 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
> 63 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT
> 64 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 65 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 66 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 67 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 68 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16
> 69 Ginugeorge 60 4-Mar-16 ICT BA 261111
> 70 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT
> 71 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 72 Archit 60 11-Mar-16 ICT
> 73 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT
> 74 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 75 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 76 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16
> 77 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



dreamsanj said:


> Abhisu, well you may try.
> 
> If you have already got the invite then no point.. or else. there is one solution. it will cost you. if its not about the cost then give PTE a try. for functional english, you can wake up your wife one day and send her to exam. she will clear with ease. My wife has hard time with english exams and being not from english medium schools non english speaking belt of india, she dreddd the test most. But she got functional english score without breaking sweat.
> Again results are out in 1-3 days.


Hi Dreamsanz,

Mate, could you please advice on the chances of NSW invitation with 70 points, ICT BA ? 

Is NSW still sending invites for BA 261111 and do we have a cap on number of invites this year till June. How does it work in State nomination?


Thanks..


----------



## dreamsanj

well brother, I cant predict much. But looks like NSW is sending out nomination now. last week many got it and few with high work exp on 60 points got it. both SA and BA were preferred. 

Having said that, NSW is bit unpredictable, once they decide to send nomination again, Its highly unlikely that you won't figure in their top list. with 70 points you would pretty much get it. last 70 pointer who has confirmed their invitation is sitting 2nd in the list that i published this morning.

today evening or tomorrow morning they might send invitations. ( again I cant be for sure.)

well pray that they will send you invitation and that has 15 days expiry. which gives you ample time to wait till next invite round of 26th . if you get 189 you can chuck this invite out.

WOW man, I would give my right arm to be in your situation. one hand in honey, other in ghee


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*

Dude no possibility in 189 as I've 60 points only


----------



## dreamsanj

Again, how much work ex you have got from ACS approved matters. it was 6+ last time they sent the invite, all chances are that, they will stay on to 5+ this time around.


----------



## dreamsanj

I have added 2 more people to the list with 70 points. both in april EOI. New list will be published around the 25th.. meanwhile if you see any BA person who is not on list, do let me know


----------



## thomasjacob4

dreamsanj said:


> Again, how much work ex you have got from ACS approved matters. it was 6+ last time they sent the invite, all chances are that, they will stay on to 5+ this time around.


If I'm not mistaken, the way NSW ranks applicants is:
1. DIBP score
2. if scores are same, then look at English points. 
3. if DIBP scores are same and english points are same, then they look at work ex. 

this is the way NSW (only nsw) works.. idk about other states/territories. I just read this from some other board.. so I'm not 100% sure.. but I like to believe this is true......


----------



## Vtalev

Omg all 70 pointers are waiting so not a chance for 55 as me. Eoi 05.01.2016 add me on the list please. If there is a place for me  age 25, education 15, aus education 5, English 10.


----------



## thomasjacob4

Vtalev said:


> Omg all 70 pointers are waiting so not a chance for 55 as me. Eoi 05.01.2016 add me on the list please. If there is a place for me  age 25, education 15, aus education 5, English 10.


Dude you get 5 points extra for applying for 190 subclass (state sponsorship). so your total points come up to 60


----------



## Vtalev

thomasjacob4 said:


> Vtalev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg all 70 pointers are waiting so not a chance for 55 as me. Eoi 05.01.2016 add me on the list please. If there is a place for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> age 25, education 15, aus education 5, English 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you get 5 points extra for applying for 190 subclass (state sponsorship). so your total points come up to 60
Click to expand...

Hopefully if i get invitation ? This year. Thnx mate


----------



## thomasjacob4

Vtalev said:


> Hopefully if i get invitation ? This year. Thnx mate


No. even before you get invitation your points will be scored as 60 right now (only for 190).. just because u applied for 190.
Your points for 189 is still 55.

read up stuff on the internet dude. SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake


----------



## RAKI1978

Getting NSW invite for ICT BA is difficult and you are lucky , take it. 
One in hand is worth 2 in a bush... Old saying but practical. How long is your nsw invite valid for. Wait for 189 until 2-3 days of expiry, if 189 does churn out. Go for 190. 

Good luck !!



nawneetdalal said:


> Now I'm back on my original question - Should I wait for 27th April or simply accept the NSW and move forward??
> 
> Any expert's advice?


----------



## RAKI1978

I have a indirect friend who is a NSW - 190 visa holder. He was trying job here for about 3 months , he sent email to his case officer. CO said he needs to try harder. No clearance was given. He is still trying. 3.5 months gone by. NSW is quite strict unlike other regions. 
It also matters on your occupation code, if rare then they may give. 




sridharv86 said:


> nawneetdalal said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSW invite is expiring on 21st April, and what I picked up recently is they are reverting with a confirmation within 2-3 days which means before 27th it will be done and my EOI will be blocked for 189.
> 
> Can I not submit with another EOI only for 190 and leave the current one for 189?
> 
> If NSW do any other next round then I believe it will be easy for me with 75Pts in NSW, the only catch is what if NSW is over BA for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem in accepting NSW is that murphy's law is always my friend and I know the moment I get grant from NSW (If all goes well) then I will only get job option from Non-NSW cities :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would say you accept NSW without waiting as andrey suggested before.
> 
> Do note that state tie-up is more a moral obligation than a legal one, so if you get a job offer from say VIC, you can request NSW to allow you to move to VIC. I know a few people who have done that without any issue.
> 
> Don't confuse yourself too much
Click to expand...


----------



## viv101

RAKI1978 said:


> I have a indirect friend who is a NSW - 190 visa holder. He was trying job here for about 3 months , he sent email to his case officer. CO said he needs to try harder. No clearance was given. He is still trying. 3.5 months gone by. NSW is quite strict unlike other regions.
> It also matters on your occupation code, if rare then they may give.


whats is the profession your friend was trying to find a job in NSW?


----------



## sridharv86

dreamsanj said:


> I have added 2 more people to the list with 70 points. both in april EOI. New list will be published around the 25th.. meanwhile if you see any BA person who is not on list, do let me know


Hi dreamsanj, 
Please update my points as well to 70 in the new list that you have. DOE: 15/04/2016.


----------



## Shanners

dreamsanj said:


> As of now this is the list.. Some 190 invites have to be removed. Those who need their name out of this list. Please confirm and update your signature on 190acceptance
> 
> 1 vihansri 70 4-Apr-16
> 2 nawneetdalal 70 5-Apr-16
> 3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 4 shridharv86 65 22-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 5 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT
> 6 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 7 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT
> 8 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT
> 9 Michael 65 2-Mar-16
> 10 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT
> 11 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16
> 12 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 13 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16
> 14 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16
> 15 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16
> 16 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 17 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16
> 18 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16
> 19 mansikhanna83 60 27-Apr-15 ICT
> 20 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
> 21 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 22 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT
> 23 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT
> 24 dheeraj81 60 7-Jul-15 ICT
> 25 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT
> 26 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 27 luckyz 60 24-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 28 Trideep123 60 25-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 29 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT
> 30 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT
> 31 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 32 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 33 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 34 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 35 saten_tokas 60 1-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 37 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 38 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 40 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 42 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT
> 43 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 44 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 45 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 46 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 47 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48 Manish Babbar 60 31-Oct-15 ICT
> 49 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 50 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 51 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 52 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 53 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT
> 54 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT
> 55 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT
> 56 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 57 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT
> 58 riteshbv 60 24-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 59 VJ2005 60 11-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 60 dreamsanj 60 14-Dec-15 ICT BA 261111
> 61 meet2ami 60 12-Jan-16 ICT
> 62 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
> 63 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT
> 64 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 65 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 66 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 67 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 68 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16
> 69 Ginugeorge 60 4-Mar-16 ICT BA 261111
> 70 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT
> 71 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 72 Archit 60 11-Mar-16 ICT
> 73 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT
> 74 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 75 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 76 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16
> 77 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16


Thanks very much mate, I wonder how much longer we'll have to wait?!


----------



## babbar_manish

Shanners said:


> Thanks very much mate, I wonder how much longer we'll have to wait?!


Hi Friends,

*No. 48 on the list *
Manish Babbar 60 ICT BA
Got invite from NSW on 07-April-16 and applied on 12-April-16.


----------



## darrenjacob

Abhishu said:


> Can we move forward with visa lodging without evidence of ielts for functional English of spouse in 190 visa. In my case I am planning to create EOI for 190(NSW) but my Wife ielts result will be received only after 13 May. Therefore, I am Not sure if I request for NSW with 70 points and receive ita( as we need to complete the visa lodge within 15 days) whether I would be able to lodge visa.
> 
> Anyone can confirm if we can buy extra days to Lodge the visa in case of 190.
> 
> Pls suggest.


Hi Abishu, 

Considering your timeline would suggest ur wife does PTE (Pearson) which is similar and better than ielts. You will get the results within 24hrs. I received it lesser than a day. This should help u lodge visa ontime.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.


----------



## meet2ami

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.


Finally Dreamsanj...you got the inv. Many many congrats!!


----------



## offto

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.


Congratulations!! What's your approved work-ex? 

Also, could you pls add me to the list?

ICT BA 60 points Doe 30th Oct 2015..4 yrs work-ex as approved by ACS


----------



## HasIrf

*Thank you ppl*

Oh people.. I got the invite - NSW 190 - ICT BA - 65 points 
Those who are awaiting.. remember every cloud has a silver lining. 

Going to submit the documents.. My agent said 6-8 weeks to go for the PR. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## thomasjacob4

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.


wow! congrats!


----------



## thomasjacob4

HasIrf said:


> Oh people.. I got the invite - NSW 190 - ICT BA - 65 points
> Those who are awaiting.. remember every cloud has a silver lining.
> 
> Going to submit the documents.. My agent said 6-8 weeks to go for the PR. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


congrats! whats ur work ex? and english score? and EOI submission date?


----------



## dreamsanj

offto said:


> Congratulations!! What's your approved work-ex?
> 
> Also, could you pls add me to the list?
> 
> ICT BA 60 points Doe 30th Oct 2015..4 yrs work-ex as approved by ACS


Sure, I will add you to the list.

I have 4 yrs work ex approved. My Signature is updated so you will get the information there.


----------



## meet2ami

Guys, those who are getting invited plz update the tracker. That will be helpful for those who are in the queue. Thanks.


----------



## trideep123

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.


Many congrats Dreamsanj  ...


----------



## Rupali M

Hello All,

Even we have got invite today from NSW 190 .


----------



## thomasjacob4

Hey guys, got my 190 NSW invite just now!


----------



## mukeshsharma

looks like Australia want all of us


----------



## sridharv86

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.


So happy for you, dreamsanj! All the best for rest of the process


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Sure, I will add you to the list.
> 
> I have 4 yrs work ex approved. My Signature is updated so you will get the information there.


Congratulations, great news. Happy for you mate. The wait was getting longer with no hope for 189. You made it. Best wishes with further application


----------



## vikaschandra

Rupali M said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Even we have got invite today from NSW 190 .


Congratulations Rupali.


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> looks like Australia want all of us


Indeed they need us especially NSW. Congratulations to everyone who have received their invites today


----------



## HasIrf

exp - 3 yrs
eng 10
qual 15
EOI date Mar30 2016



thomasjacob4 said:


> congrats! whats ur work ex? and english score? and EOI submission date?


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you guys, Such an emotional moment.


----------



## manager1985

Friends, I too got my invite today from NSW. Occupation code : 261111 - ICT BA 60 points + 5 points SS. I applied for NSW sponsorship in Oct 2015.

Now below are my queries :

1. I created 2 EOI for 190 visa. one EOI only for NSW and another for general (I mean to be considered by SA,WA or other territories. This may be illogical but I did so because my EOI for Victoria SS was rejected that time for no clear reason..!! ). 
Now I got invite from my both 190 EOI as NSW selected my both EOI same time...!! I have also applied for 189 visa in Aug, 2015 but I don't see any chance of invite coming soon on 60 points. Will there be any problem if I accept one invitation & let other 2 EOI expired on their own?

2. Can anyone guide me what to do next step by step after receiving NSW invite?


Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

manager1985 said:


> Friends, I too got my invite today from NSW. Occupation code : 261111 - ICT BA 60 points + 5 points SS. I applied for NSW sponsorship in Oct 2015.
> 
> Now below are my queries :
> 
> 1. I created 2 EOI for 190 visa. one EOI only for NSW and another for general (I mean to be considered by SA,WA or other territories. This may be illogical but I did so because my EOI for Victoria SS was rejected that time for no clear reason..!! ).
> Now I got invite from my both 190 EOI as NSW selected my both EOI same time...!! I have also applied for 189 visa in Aug, 2015 but I don't see any chance of invite coming soon on 60 points. Will there be any problem if I accept one invitation & let other 2 EOI expired on their own?
> 
> 2. Can anyone guide me what to do next step by step after receiving NSW invite?
> 
> 
> Thanks


hi Manager..

You dont worry. toss a coin and select which ever you want. other, just suspend it. no one is going to ask you.

once you pay the fees and upload the necessary documents mentioned in the forum you should have to wait for their result. once they give you nomination, directly apply for visa as your EOI will start showing invited. After that, pay the fees. Medicals and PCC.


----------



## dreamsanj

manager1985 said:


> Friends, I too got my invite today from NSW. Occupation code : 261111 - ICT BA 60 points + 5 points SS. I applied for NSW sponsorship in Oct 2015.
> 
> Now below are my queries :
> 
> 1. I created 2 EOI for 190 visa. one EOI only for NSW and another for general (I mean to be considered by SA,WA or other territories. This may be illogical but I did so because my EOI for Victoria SS was rejected that time for no clear reason..!! ).
> Now I got invite from my both 190 EOI as NSW selected my both EOI same time...!! I have also applied for 189 visa in Aug, 2015 but I don't see any chance of invite coming soon on 60 points. Will there be any problem if I accept one invitation & let other 2 EOI expired on their own?
> 
> 2. Can anyone guide me what to do next step by step after receiving NSW invite?
> 
> 
> Thanks


hi Manager..

You dont worry. toss a coin and select which ever you want. other, just suspend it. no one is going to ask you.

once you pay the fees and upload the necessary documents mentioned in the forum you should have to wait for their result. once they give you nomination, directly apply for visa as your EOI will start showing invited. After that, pay the fees. Medicals and PCC.


----------



## manager1985

Thanks dreamsanj,

Sorry for my lack of knowledge but could you please refer me to any thread of this forum where it shows which documents to upload and how ? I mean, few documents might require specific stamps (ex. Passport details) and few might be just as fine without stamps (ex. IELTS score). I want to ensure that I don't make any mistake in submission in NSW application or 190 application.

Also, do I need to wait for PCC & Medicals till CO is allocated in 190 application or can I have them ready right now. and submit at the time of 190 application. I am based in Middle east so PCC & Medicals might be tricky for me...

Thanks


----------



## unreachable

i applied for nsw 190 visa at 7th of april with 65 points. i got my invite today.
but now i'm not sure i want it that soon & in general  Sydney is expensive & i just started a pretty good job in Moscow. what a bummer.. i was so eager to get it, but now i'm confused:/


----------



## tikki2282

Does NSW send invites randomly or any scheduled dates just like 189? I just read few previous posts and looks like they issued invite twice in the week.


----------



## tikki2282

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have a happy news to share with you all. I have got a phonecall from my agent confirming that I got NSW nomination. I intend to take that. I will keep you all posted with development.



Congrats dreamsanj..


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Does NSW send invites randomly or any scheduled dates just like 189? I just read few previous posts and looks like they issued invite twice in the week.


Randomly. However, last few weeks they sent out on Friday


----------



## mansikhanna83

Hi All,

After waiting for 1 year finally got my nomination email from NSW ICT BA 60+5. Got it yesterday, my agent confirmed today.


----------



## offto

Hello Folks,

Happy to share with you all that I have received NSW nomination too for visa lodging. My agent confirmed it today and forwarded me the email..

ICT BA 60+5 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## offto

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After waiting for 1 year finally got my nomination email from NSW ICT BA 60+5. Got it yesterday, my agent confirmed today.


 Hearty Congratulations!! Do you see any status change on your skill select?


----------



## vsb546

HI I lodged EOI Yesterday for skilled independent 189, with 60 points, as ICT Business analyst 26111. Is there any chances to get invite and roughly how much time does it take to get invite. Is there any one in similar situation please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After waiting for 1 year finally got my nomination email from NSW ICT BA 60+5. Got it yesterday, my agent confirmed today.


Congratulations Mansi very happy for you. The wait seemed too be getting longer than expected.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Thanks very much mate, I wonder how much longer we'll have to wait?!


Shanners have you not applied for 190 NSW? Wondering why have you not received the invite yet


----------



## riteshbv

Happy to share , even I received NSW invite yesterday.

Is there a seperate forum for NSW invitees here.


----------



## sridharv86

vsb546 said:


> HI I lodged EOI Yesterday for skilled independent 189, with 60 points, as ICT Business analyst 26111. Is there any chances to get invite and roughly how much time does it take to get invite. Is there any one in similar situation please let me know. Thank you.


189 chances are almost nil. Apply for 190 NSW. Going by the last two weeks, you have high chances of getting an invite from NSW.


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshbv said:


> Happy to share , even I received NSW invite yesterday.
> 
> Is there a seperate forum for NSW invitees here.


Congratulations Ritesh on getting your ITA. Aftet accepting the invite and going theough the Visa Lodge Process you can follow the 190 Visa Lodge Thread


----------



## Shanners

vikaschandra said:


> Shanners have you not applied for 190 NSW? Wondering why have you not received the invite yet


Congrats to all that have received their 190 ITA!

Vikas - No, we haven't applied for the 190 yet. Going to hold out until the end of the year and see what happens....


----------



## macmacho

Please can someone provide EOI and visa grant tracking for 2613???

thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

macmacho said:


> Please can someone provide EOI and visa grant tracking for 2613???
> 
> thanks


You can more details on myimmitracker


----------



## manager1985

Friends, 

I have 8.8 years of total work experience, however, as per ACS, it is 4.4 years only.
Now, I need to submit documents for NSW invite.

Could anyone please guide me, do I need to submit reference letters for experience which are being counted by ACS only or I need to show NSW application and 190 visa application all reference letters from all companies I worked for so far.


Sorry if this question is not relevant here but I need some help.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

manager1985 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have 8.8 years of total work experience, however, as per ACS, it is 4.4 years only.
> Now, I need to submit documents for NSW invite.
> 
> Could anyone please guide me, do I need to submit reference letters for experience which are being counted by ACS only or I need to show NSW application and 190 visa application all reference letters from all companies I worked for so far.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this question is not relevant here but I need some help.
> 
> Thanks


you can submit the relevant documents for which you are claiming points. For other duration which has been deducted and now not relevant you would not need to submit the documents.


----------



## Rupali M

Hello Everyone,

Please can someone help me, providing sample of BA resume for 190 - NSW application?

Thanks


----------



## Rupali M

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After waiting for 1 year finally got my nomination email from NSW ICT BA 60+5. Got it yesterday, my agent confirmed today.


Many congrats Mansi .. All the best


----------



## avelar.david

If anyone can help me...

I tried to search in the forum but I did not found the answer fo my doubt :

For ICT BA the IELTS test can be the General instead of the Academic?

Thanks


----------



## rajivtechno

avelar.david said:


> If anyone can help me...
> 
> I tried to search in the forum but I did not found the answer fo my doubt :
> 
> For ICT BA the IELTS test can be the General instead of the Academic?
> 
> Thanks


General


----------



## universalsardar

avelar.david said:


> If anyone can help me...
> 
> I tried to search in the forum but I did not found the answer fo my doubt :
> 
> For ICT BA the IELTS test can be the General instead of the Academic?
> 
> Thanks


General. And for all immigration purpose


----------



## rajivtechno

*acs reassessment*

Guys anyone has done acs reassessment with rpl. Is rpl required to be submitted again for reassessment even if company is same as last time.

Please help me.


----------



## vsb546

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats dreamsanj..


Congrats...may I knowwhen did u lodged an eoi and how many points do you have to get invited. Please let me know so that I can get an idea about waiting time. Thanks


----------



## vsb546

I lodged an EOI for skilled independent 189 with 60 points and NSW 190 with 65 points, ICT Business Analyst 26111. So is there any chance to get an invitation if so roughly how much time it would take to get invited. Please help me. Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

vsb546 said:


> I lodged an EOI for skilled independent 189 with 60 points and NSW 190 with 65 points, ICT Business Analyst 26111. So is there any chance to get an invitation if so roughly how much time it would take to get invited. Please help me. Thanks


Next Friday you might get nsw invite.. For 189.. It is unpredictable..


----------



## vsb546

dreamsanj said:


> Next Friday you might get nsw invite.. For 189.. It is unpredictable..



Hi Thanks for your reply. what are the conditions after got the visa... 2 years needs to be there and need to work in nominated occupation or we can do any sort of job. Please share the information which you have. Thanks


----------



## vsb546

what are the conditions after got the visa NSW 190... 2 years needs to be there and need to work in nominated occupation or we can do any sort of job. Please share the information which you have. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

vsb546 said:


> what are the conditions after got the visa NSW 190... 2 years needs to be there and need to work in nominated occupation or we can do any sort of job. Please share the information which you have. Thanks


Any sort of job, for 2 tears within a state.


----------



## mansikhanna83

I have few queries. ..need expert comments 

1) I am not claiming points for spouse , is it required for him to appear for PTE or I can simply produce letter from his university and school that he has studied in English medium 

2) I have received the nomination email but will turn 33 in June , will it impact me in any case or the clock has stopped for me now 

Please help me out with the queries.


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> I have few queries. ..need expert comments
> 
> 1) I am not claiming points for spouse , is it required for him to appear for PTE or I can simply produce letter from his university and school that he has studied in English medium
> 
> 2) I have received the nomination email but will turn 33 in June , will it impact me in any case or the clock has stopped for me now
> 
> Please help me out with the queries.


1. You can provide the letter from school, college, university whih states that the medicum of instruction was english. Along with the letter make sure to upload all the relevant documents (i.e. All certificates and marksheets)
2. Clock has stopped.


----------



## vsb546

Hi I have voluntary experience when I was in Temporary resident visa. I used that reference letter in order to get positive skills assessment form ACS and I got positive Skills assessment. I know wouldn't get any extra points for that but for immigration should I have to submit any additional documents regarding that. Please share information. Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra

vsb546 said:


> Hi I have voluntary experience when I was in Temporary resident visa. I used that reference letter in order to get positive skills assessment form ACS and I got positive Skills assessment. I know wouldn't get any extra points for that but for immigration should I have to submit any additional documents regarding that. Please share information. Thank you.


If you are not claiming points for that experience no additional documents would be required


----------



## nvanm100

andreyx108b said:


> Any sort of job, for 2 tears within a state.


So 2 years after visa grant or after landing there?


----------



## andreyx108b

nvanm100 said:


> So 2 years after visa grant or after landing there?


After landing


----------



## nvanm100

vikaschandra said:


> If you are not claiming points for that experience no additional documents would be required


Vikas, when we talk about points claimed for employment, do we consider only the relevant years (i.e after dedections) or for entire period which we had sent to ACS? 
I am asking this question because ACS has considered 6 out of 10 years as relevant to my occupation, and I do not have any additional proofs (apart from salary slips) for the initial 2 years of exp that had been deducted. Will the process get delayed because of this? I m providing all the other proofs for the rest 8 years.
Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Vikas, when we talk about points claimed for employment, do we consider only the relevant years (i.e after dedections) or for entire period which we had sent to ACS?
> I am asking this question because ACS has considered 6 out of 10 years as relevant to my occupation, and I do not have any additional proofs (apart from salary slips) for the initial 2 years of exp that had been deducted. Will the process get delayed because of this? I m providing all the other proofs for the rest 8 years.
> Thanks in advance


You are good with the documents for your 8 years claim as per ACS. Proofs are only required for the employment episode for which you are claiming points. 

No there would not be any impact whatsoever.


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> 1. You can provide the letter from school, college, university whih states that the medicum of instruction was english. Along with the letter make sure to upload all the relevant documents (i.e. All certificates and marksheets)
> 2. Clock has stopped.



Vikas,

i filed for my 190 couple of days earlier.
at the end, the instructions are that the applications can be considered to be hastened only on two conditions :
1.existing visa is expiring
2. you are losing points due to age.

_clock has stopped_ statement needs to be double checked.


----------



## likeaboss

any predictions if 261111 would still be in the next fiscal year's SOL?

have 65+5 points and contemplating on applying now for 190 if chances of the occupation being removed from the SOL next year thus no more chance for 189.. ?


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> i filed for my 190 couple of days earlier.
> at the end, the instructions are that the applications can be considered to be hastened only on two conditions :
> 1.existing visa is expiring
> 2. you are losing points due to age.
> 
> _clock has stopped_ statement needs to be double checked.





mansikhanna83 said:


> I have few queries. ..need expert comments
> 
> 1) I am not claiming points for spouse , is it required for him to appear for PTE or I can simply produce letter from his university and school that he has studied in English medium
> 
> 2) I have received the nomination email but will turn 33 in June , will it impact me in any case or the clock has stopped for me now
> 
> Please help me out with the queries.


Mansi apologies for confirmation in the statement "the clock has stopped" seems it is conditional
Please do confirm once again with related authorities.


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> i filed for my 190 couple of days earlier.
> at the end, the instructions are that the applications can be considered to be hastened only on two conditions :
> 1.existing visa is expiring
> 2. you are losing points due to age.
> 
> _clock has stopped_ statement needs to be double checked.


Thankyou viv for confirmation. Didn't know that there is specific statement thats mentioned


----------



## aliee

Hi guys, 

I just hit the submit button on my EOI Subclass 189 with 70 points. I am worried whether i will get an invite or not. One question here. 

Can I go back and check 190 as well for my EOI? How difficult is the process of State Sponsorship compared to Independent (189)? 

What do you guys suggest? I don't want to lose 189's invite if I get 190's invite.


----------



## viv101

I filed for the 190 at NSW and heard a lot about Frontloading the documents here..
Frontloading i assume means whenever the ITA arrives?

secondly i need some guidance on the how to go for med tests.
i need to create a HAP id and then schedule the appointment.
appreciate if members could please help me with a link to the process - creating the id and scheduling the appoinement etc?
medical tests as i read it was required for all applicants above 18?

thank you.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi All

I have applied for EOI 190 today with 60 Points for ICT Business Analyst
I am at present Expat in Australia and have positive skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst

Age 25 Points
PTE Academic 10 Points 65+
BSC Degree 15 Points
1 Year NSW exp 5 Points
SS 5 Points
Total Points 60
Is it possible to get invite with 60 Points for NSW with 60 Points as this year is closing.


Kindly advise regarding latest trends and tracking for ICT Business Analyst. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> I filed for the 190 at NSW and heard a lot about Frontloading the documents here..
> Frontloading i assume means whenever the ITA arrives?
> 
> secondly i need some guidance on the how to go for med tests.
> i need to create a HAP id and then schedule the appointment.
> appreciate if members could please help me with a link to the process - creating the id and scheduling the appoinement etc?
> medical tests as i read it was required for all applicants above 18?
> 
> thank you.


viv refer to the attached and see the links for more details

Who should use My Health Declaration 

Arranging Health Examination


----------



## vsb546

Hi any body have an idea when is the next invitation round for NSW 190.


----------



## vsb546

vikaschandra said:


> Thankyou viv for confirmation. Didn't know that there is specific statement thats mentioned


Hi thanks for the prompt reply ..and one more thing do you have any idea when is the next invitation round for NSW 190.


----------



## vikaschandra

vsb546 said:


> Hi thanks for the prompt reply ..and one more thing do you have any idea when is the next invitation round for NSW 190.


NSW does not have a fixed date to send lut invites but as per current trend seems like Fridays they send out the invites though it could be earlier or later than that. Can't say for sure


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> viv refer to the attached and see the links for more details
> 
> Who should use My Health Declaration
> 
> Arranging Health Examination


Thank you Vikas!
anoher question is - based on your experience when should i use My Health Declarations and subsequently go for medical tests?
my situation is that i have just uploaded my initial docuements after accepting the 190 NSW invitation on 14 april.
please also correct y understanding of next steps : 1. ITA 2. Lodge visa application 3. CO is assigned 4. CO asks for Medical tests and other documents. 5 Verification etc. 6 Grant.


----------



## nawneetdalal

Another news - my friend received his NSW invite on Friday. He applied with 60+5 on 3rd Feb for ICT SA


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Thank you Vikas!
> anoher question is - based on your experience when should i use My Health Declarations and subsequently go for medical tests?
> my situation is that i have just uploaded my initial docuements after accepting the 190 NSW invitation on 14 april.
> please also correct y understanding of next steps : 1. ITA 2. Lodge visa application 3. CO is assigned 4. CO asks for Medical tests and other documents. 5 Verification etc. 6 Grant.


Viv lets take it this way which is the best approach

1. ITA
2. Get Medicals done
3. Get PCC
4. Lodge visa application 
5. Upload all the relevant documents (medicals will be uploaded to immi account by panel physician)
6. CO picks up the case
7. Finds all documents including medicals & PCC available and verifies them to be satisfactory and does not deem to require verification (verification doesn't happen in all cases - is subjective to CO's decision)
8. Gives Direct Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

Viv also refer to this link Achieving Faster Visa Decision


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys. Well if you are taking 190 nsw invite or already paid the fees. Let me know.. I will update the tracker minus your name. At least others get the idea.


----------



## darrenjacob

Question regarding medicals. 

Hello Vikas / Andrey, 
Could you please let me know how to check if my medicals and employment verification went through fine. 

Also one of my friend who is waiting for visa raised few questions abt medical which I thought to check with this forum. After the visa is granted and we have moved to Australia. If one of the applicant is found to have a medical condition like jaundice, tuberculosis or is pregnant will this have an issue on the PR. 

Can we start medication / treatment in australia. 

Regards 
Darren Jacob


----------



## vsb546

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Updated with AA and PANGASA details
> 
> 1	PANGASA	70	4/2/2016	ICT 261111
> 2	Sivakumar.ganapathy	65	24-Jan-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 3	Hi105	65	30-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 4	manmuru	65	2-Feb-16	ICT
> 5	spoorthybp	65	2-Feb-16	ICT	SA	261112
> 6	nr789	60	7-Feb-15	ICT
> 7	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15	ICT
> 8	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15	ICT
> 9	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15	ICT
> 10	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 11	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15	ICT
> 12	777k	60	15-Mar-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 13	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15	ICT
> 14	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 15	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15	ICT	BA
> 16	Aree	60	15-Apr-15	ICT
> 17	mansihkhanna83	60	27-Apr-15	ICT
> 18	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15	ICT
> 19	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 20	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15	ICT
> 22	ankg	60	19-Jun-15	ICT
> 23	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 24	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15	ICT
> 27	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 28	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 32	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 33	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 34	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 35	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 36	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15	ICT
> 40	A-A	60	10-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15	ICT
> 43	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 44	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 45	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 48	meet2ami	60	12-Jan-16	ICT


You are doing an amazing job by updating and maintaining the information. and congratulations for you have been invited for NSW. I need a favor ..with your knowldge can you give me roughly guess on NSW 190 invitation, I applied EOI 16/04/2016 With 60+5= 65 points ICT Businees analyst. When would I get invited. Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Please update my details also
190 NSW 
Applied on 15/04/2016 updated on 17/04/2016
with 55+5 = 60 Points 
Name ridhidureja
What are the chances for 60 Pointer to get invite with 1 year NSW experience


----------



## rajivtechno

*acs reassessment with RPL*

Guys please help I have received invitation to apply for visa in 190. My ACS is expiring in may. 

Can anyone tell how much time it will take for reassessment and is RPL required again though I have not changed company .? 

Please I am desperately looking for answers .


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi 
Now a days response is coming in 2 weeks from ACS depends upon if you have submitted all your documents. If they ask for additional documents then it may take 1 more month
Other wise standard time as per there website is 12 weeks.

Hope it helps

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra

darrenjacob said:


> Question regarding medicals.
> 
> Hello Vikas / Andrey,
> Could you please let me know how to check if my medicals and employment verification went through fine.
> 
> Also one of my friend who is waiting for visa raised few questions abt medical which I thought to check with this forum. After the visa is granted and we have moved to Australia. If one of the applicant is found to have a medical condition like jaundice, tuberculosis or is pregnant will this have an issue on the PR.
> 
> Can we start medication / treatment in australia.
> 
> Regards
> Darren Jacob


Medicals when uploaded by panel physcian says "No Action Required" would mean all clear. You can check the status on eMedical Client or directly on immiaccount (Under View Health Assessment)
Regarding Employment Verification only the employer can tell you if it was received and went well. 
I presume Medical conditions post landing in AU after grant can be treated in AU.


----------



## nawneetdalal

Hi guys - I have decided not to accept the NSW nomination so please don't remove me from the list. 
Nawneetdalal 70 (189) 5-4-2016 ICT BA


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> Accept!



Thanks for your advice but now I finally made my mind and I'm not accepting NSW. As per the reviews it not really easy to take approval from NSW to jump the states.. So I hope my decision doesn't land me into a trouble by not accepting NSW


----------



## sridharv86

nawneetdalal said:


> Hi guys - I have decided not to accept the NSW nomination so please don't remove me from the list.
> Nawneetdalal 70 (189) 5-4-2016 ICT BA


Good decision nawneet. You will definitely get it in the next round. 

The results for April 13 is just out, I guess.

Cut off: 70	DOE: 1 April 2016 12.19 pm​
Remaining slots: 105 (1431/1536)


----------



## sridharv86

Additionally, 21 invites have gone between 23rd March and 13th April round which is inline with SubAustralia's assumption - one 70 pointer every day. So looks like it would mostly be 70 pointers till July.


----------



## andreyx108b

nawneetdalal said:


> Thanks for your advice but now I finally made my mind and I'm not accepting NSW. As per the reviews it not really easy to take approval from NSW to jump the states.. So I hope my decision doesn't land me into a trouble by not accepting NSW


 Well, if you are planning to jump the state 100% - then your decision is totally right! I Good luck!


----------



## saten_tokas

*NSW Nomination not recieved*

I filed my EOI for NSW with 60+5(SS points) on 7 Dec 2015 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) category.

My EOI number is E0005929172.

The breakup of my points are as below:
English : 10
Work Exp : 10
Qualification : 15
Age : 25
SS Points : 5

I could see that candidates who applied after. me with same points and same category, have recieved the nominations however, I am yet to receive communication from NSW.

Could you please help me in this situation.


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> Well, if you are planning to jump the state 100% - then your decision is totally right! I Good luck!


Thanks Andrey - I will first try for a job in Sydney only but I have close relationship with Murphy's law and I'm sure if I land with a restriction then I will get my job outside NSW only
So rather not add more complications and wait for 189 and with most of the 60-65 pointers received NSW invites so the chances of 65 pointer becoming 75 will reduce now. 
So I 'm assuming 70pts for 189 has fair chance in first round of May - your views?


----------



## andreyx108b

nawneetdalal said:


> Thanks Andrey - I will first try for a job in Sydney only but I have close relationship with Murphy's law and I'm sure if I land with a restriction then I will get my job outside NSW only So rather not add more complications and wait for 189 and with most of the 60-65 pointers received NSW invites so the chances of 65 pointer becoming 75 will reduce now. So I 'm assuming 70pts for 189 has fair chance in first round of May - your views?



With 70 points - i think yep, very very soon.


----------



## nawneetdalal

sridharv86 said:


> Good decision nawneet. You will definitely get it in the next round.
> 
> The results for April 13 is just out, I guess.
> 
> Cut off: 70	DOE: 1 April 2016 12.19 pm​
> Remaining slots: 105 (1431/1536)


Thanks Sridhar - I also checked and now with since it is covered till 1st of April seems we have even stronger chances.

Till yday I was assuming that 13th April only covered upto 23rd March so basically these updates on skillselect are better than my expectation.


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> With 70 points - i think yep, very very soon.


Thanks Andrey - I'm keeping my :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sridharv86

nawneetdalal said:


> Thanks Sridhar - I also checked and now with since it is covered till 1st of April seems we have even stronger chances.
> 
> Till yday I was assuming that 13th April only covered upto 23rd March so basically these updates on skillselect are better than my expectation.


Yep. you will absolutely get it in April 27 round. Don't worry.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Has anybody got EOI with 60 Points for ICT BA recently from Jan 2016. I am submitted my EOI with 60 Points.


----------



## vsb546

HI I lodeged eoi on 16/04/2016 ICT Business analyst 60+5 do I have any chance to get invite If so can you give any rough idea how much time it make take.


----------



## vsb546

andreyx108b said:


> After landing


HI I lodeged eoi on 16/04/2016 ICT Business analyst 60+5 do I have any chance to get invite If so can you give any rough idea how much time it make take.


----------



## saten_tokas

*NSW EOI filed with 60+5 points in Dec 15, but no invite yet*



andreyx108b said:


> Well, if you are planning to jump the state 100% - then your decision is totally right! I Good luck!


Dear concerned,
Warm greetings 

I filed my EOI for NSW with 60+5(SS points) on 7 Dec 2015 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) category.

My EOI number is E0005929172.

The breakup of my points are as below:
English : 10
Work Exp : 10
Qualification : 15
Age : 25
SS Points : 5

I could see that candidates who applied after. me with same points and same category, have recieved the nominations however, I am yet to receive communication from NSW.

any advice what to do ?

can i contact NSW dept to seek clarification ?


----------



## varununi7

Hello everyone,

Wanted to know if anyone has an idea here for when does the Victoria SS open up?

Also how does one check how many grants were given and to which pointers? I've seen people commenting here on these two points - is that driven based on stats or speculation?

TIA


----------



## sridharv86

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone has an idea here for when does the Victoria SS open up?
> 
> Also how does one check how many grants were given and to which pointers? I've seen people commenting here on these two points - is that driven based on stats or speculation?
> 
> TIA


Check myimmitracker. Victoria SS invitations at least for ICT BAs in the last 2 months hasn't been that great. Also, as with any other state nominations you don't get to know the dates they send the invite and also they don't disclose the number of invites that have gone. But based on myimmitracker you can take a wild guess on the invitations sent till date, though I don't know if that wud be useful by any means. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## darrenjacob

vikaschandra said:


> darrenjacob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question regarding medicals.
> 
> Hello Vikas / Andrey,
> Could you please let me know how to check if my medicals and employment verification went through fine.
> 
> Also one of my friend who is waiting for visa raised few questions abt medical which I thought to check with this forum. After the visa is granted and we have moved to Australia. If one of the applicant is found to have a medical condition like jaundice, tuberculosis or is pregnant will this have an issue on the PR.
> 
> Can we start medication / treatment in australia.
> 
> Regards
> Darren Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals when uploaded by panel physcian says "No Action Required" would mean all clear. You can check the status on eMedical Client or directly on immiaccount (Under View Health Assessment)
> Regarding Employment Verification only the employer can tell you if it was received and went well.
> I presume Medical conditions post landing in AU after grant can be treated in AU.
Click to expand...

Thanks Vikas for the info. Much appreciated on the fast response..


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> Viv lets take it this way which is the best approach
> 
> 1. ITA
> 2. Get Medicals done
> 3. Get PCC
> 4. Lodge visa application
> 5. Upload all the relevant documents (medicals will be uploaded to immi account by panel physician)
> 6. CO picks up the case
> 7. Finds all documents including medicals & PCC available and verifies them to be satisfactory and does not deem to require verification (verification doesn't happen in all cases - is subjective to CO's decision)
> 8. Gives Direct Grant


superb advise! and much appreciated. I will follow it.

I'm now scrutinzing every forum to see what is the expected date for receing ITA for NSW. I saw somewhere 2 weeks?


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> superb advise! and much appreciated. I will follow it.
> 
> I'm now scrutinzing every forum to see what is the expected date for receing ITA for NSW. I saw somewhere 2 weeks?


Wish you all the best. Hope you receive your ITA soon.


----------



## dheeraj81

saten_tokas said:


> Dear concerned,
> Warm greetings
> 
> I filed my EOI for NSW with 60+5(SS points) on 7 Dec 2015 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) category.
> 
> My EOI number is E0005929172.
> 
> The breakup of my points are as below:
> English : 10
> Work Exp : 10
> Qualification : 15
> Age : 25
> SS Points : 5
> 
> I could see that candidates who applied after. me with same points and same category, have recieved the nominations however, I am yet to receive communication from NSW.
> 
> any advice what to do ?
> 
> can i contact NSW dept to seek clarification ?


Hello Saten, you should have had received it.
You you can contact NSW regarding same. 
Also, check you spam email in case email might landed there. email is received from id - [email protected]


----------



## mukeshsharma

WHERE IS HE PLANNING TO JUMP ? Almost 70% IT jobs are in Sydney ?? 



andreyx108b said:


> Well, if you are planning to jump the state 100% - then your decision is totally right! I Good luck!


----------



## aliee

sridharv86 said:


> Check myimmitracker. Victoria SS invitations at least for ICT BAs in the last 2 months hasn't been that great. Also, as with any other state nominations you don't get to know the dates they send the invite and also they don't disclose the number of invites that have gone. But based on myimmitracker you can take a wild guess on the invitations sent till date, though I don't know if that wud be useful by any means.
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Hi Sridharv. 

Have you applied SS with 70 points on 15th april or 189? I have applied 189 with 70 points 261112 (Systems Analyst). Let me know if you get an invite. 
thanks.


----------



## sridharv86

aliee said:


> Hi Sridharv.
> 
> Have you applied SS with 70 points on 15th april or 189? I have applied 189 with 70 points 261112 (Systems Analyst). Let me know if you get an invite.
> thanks.


It's for 189. Shall keep you posted. What's ur DOE

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi All

What are the chances for NSW SS with 60 Points. I have submitted on Sunday 17/04/2016. I come to know NSW has started sending invites for NSW again. Is it possible to get for ICT BA with 60 Points 55+5.

I have 1 year NSW experience will that help to get ITA early or it is only on the basis of Points. 

Kindly advise or revert if any body is tracking recent trends.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the chances for NSW SS with 60 Points. I have submitted on Sunday 17/04/2016. I come to know NSW has started sending invites for NSW again. Is it possible to get for ICT BA with 60 Points 55+5.
> 
> I have 1 year NSW experience will that help to get ITA early or it is only on the basis of Points.
> 
> Kindly advise or revert if any body is tracking recent trends.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Having NSW experience can be an added advantage but as of now I presume only 60+5 are being invited to apply


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW Approval*

Is it possible to get being in Australia with NSW Experience for 60 Points how much time it will take to get ITA. 
When are the next invitation rounds. How can we track the status of invitations. Which State is giving invitation with 60 Points for ICT BA skill

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## saten_tokas

*NSW Nomination email deleted*



dheeraj81 said:


> Hello Saten, you should have had received it.
> You you can contact NSW regarding same.
> Also, check you spam email in case email might landed there. email is received from id - [email protected]


Hi,

I believe that I had deleted the mail from this particular id and that mail is also removed from my trash folder permanently.

How and whom should I approach ?

Would NSW people help in such situation ?


----------



## aliee

sridharv86 said:


> It's for 189. Shall keep you posted. What's ur DOE
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


I applied on 17th April with 70 points. Hope we get it.


----------



## dheeraj81

saten_tokas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that I had deleted the mail from this particular id and that mail is also removed from my trash folder permanently.
> 
> How and whom should I approach ?
> 
> Would NSW people help in such situation ?


drop email to [email protected] / or call +61 2 9842 8155 and try...
if they do not respond create another EOI and again apply for 190 NSW again


----------



## mukeshsharma

Jai ho , jis daal pe bethe the usi daal pe aari chal di ?? 





saten_tokas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that I had deleted the mail from this particular id and that mail is also removed from my trash folder permanently.
> 
> How and whom should I approach ?
> 
> Would NSW people help in such situation ?


----------



## dheeraj81

saten_tokas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that I had deleted the mail from this particular id and that mail is also removed from my trash folder permanently.
> 
> How and whom should I approach ?
> 
> Would NSW people help in such situation ?


Which email service provider you are using? Some email provider provide option to undelete messages. Gmail is one of them...i have heard..


----------



## nawneetdalal

dheeraj81 said:


> drop email to [email protected] / or call +61 2 9842 8155 and try...
> if they do not respond create another EOI and again apply for 190 NSW again


Send the email mentioning your EOI id - trust me they are super cool and super fast in their response.


----------



## kanwar deep

*Visa Grant ?*

Guys, 

I would like to know if everyone out here who got their invites on 22nd Jan round have they all got the grants , i've uploaded form-80 nd all other docs asked by CO on 14th of March....still waiting to hear from the CO,i'm claiming 10 points for the Employement,does the point break-up also effects the entire decision process. 

Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

mukeshsharma said:


> WHERE IS HE PLANNING TO JUMP ? Almost 70% IT jobs are in Sydney ??


Melbourne!?


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> Melbourne!?


 Whichever city gives me a better job.


----------



## andreyx108b

nawneetdalal said:


> Whichever city gives me a better job.


 sure) i just gave an example)))


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> 1. You can provide the letter from school, college, university whih states that the medicum of instruction was english. Along with the letter make sure to upload all the relevant documents (i.e. All certificates and marksheets)
> 2. Clock has stopped.


Thank you Vikas , but my agent has told me that my clock will stop only after ill receive my invite, im really confused now , is there an email id i can raise my query at or can i get an advise


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Thank you Vikas , but my agent has told me that my clock will stop only after ill receive my invite, im really confused now , is there an email id i can raise my query at or can i get an advise


Yes Mansi The eoi will freeze after tou get your ITA. I misinterpreted you post thinking you have been invited. Had posted an apologies message correcting myself. 

Further you can put your query on [email protected]


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Mansi The eoi will freeze after tou get your ITA. I misinterpreted you post thinking you have been invited. Had posted an apologies message correcting myself.
> 
> Further you can put your query on [email protected]


Okay so this confuses me more, the first email which we receive from NSW asking to pay $300 is an invite or the approval email which we receive post paying $300 is an invite . I have received the first email yet


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Okay so this confuses me more, the first email which we receive from NSW asking to pay $300 is an invite or the approval email which we receive post paying $300 is an invite . I have received the first email yet


Mansi refer to this extract from NSW Website

Key steps for candidates
The key steps involved for NSW nomination for a 190 visa are:

Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect
Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect 
Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI
Regularly check your emails to see if you have been invited by NSW. 
There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed.
If selected, you will receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination by email
Recheck your eligibility
If you apply, you must be able to demonstrate that you meet the claims that were in your EOI when you were invited
Read Are you eligible
Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa
Apply for the 190 visa to DIBP
Submit a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW
DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application
If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state

Also refer to the this link for more details which will give you clear picture.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi All

Any body with 60 Points got the invite with 55+5 Points for ICT Business Analyst 261111 in current rounds

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Mansi refer to this extract from NSW Website
> 
> Key steps for candidates
> The key steps involved for NSW nomination for a 190 visa are:
> 
> Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect
> Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
> Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect
> Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
> You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI
> Regularly check your emails to see if you have been invited by NSW.
> There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed.
> If selected, you will receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination by email
> Recheck your eligibility
> If you apply, you must be able to demonstrate that you meet the claims that were in your EOI when you were invited
> Read Are you eligible
> Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
> Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
> NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
> If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa
> Apply for the 190 visa to DIBP
> Submit a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW
> DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application
> If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state
> 
> Also refer to the this link for more details which will give you clear picture.


Thank you Vikas...this clarifies....


----------



## saten_tokas

saten_tokas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that I had deleted the mail from this particular id and that mail is also removed from my trash folder permanently.
> 
> How and whom should I approach ?
> 
> Would NSW people help in such situation ?


Hi,

I was able to contact NSW people for my issue and they resent the nomination mail to me.

I have filled the form and made the payment.

Keenly waiting for further communication from their side.

Meanwhile, if there is anything I can get ready during this waiting period, which shall be helpful when VISA invite is received, please do let me know.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi Saten
I have also lodged my EOI in skill select. How do you reached the NSW people. As I may also have to travel back on 7th May. I have only lodged my EOI and waiting for my ITA. 
Can I also inform the Department about my situation
I am ICT BA with 60 Points

Kindly advise

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## dreamsanj

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Saten
> I have also lodged my EOI in skill select. How do you reached the NSW people. As I may also have to travel back on 7th May. I have only lodged my EOI and waiting for my ITA.
> Can I also inform the Department about my situation
> I am ICT BA with 60 Points
> 
> Kindly advise
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Ridhi

Can you wait till this friday, you might get the invite itself. There is a probability that you might get the invite sooner than you think.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW Approval*

Hi

Thank you for positive reply. But I have lodged my EOI with 55+5 = 60 Points for ICT Business Analyst
for 189 ICT BA Points are 70
I have 1 year NSW experience so little hopeful which gave me additional 5 Points

Thanks I will wait for couple of weeks.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## saten_tokas

dreamsanj said:


> Guys. Well if you are taking 190 nsw invite or already paid the fees. Let me know.. I will update the tracker minus your name. At least others get the idea.


Hi,

I have made the payment for 190 Nomination, you can update the sheet accordingly.

my account name is mentioned as saten_tokas in the sheet.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys I have removed my name from 189 list as I have paid the fees for NSW..others please confirm.. the next list should give good hope to others who are waiting.


----------



## viv101

Hi everyone,

does any one has experience in gettting corrections done after acceting a state nomination?
i need to get couple of things updated which i didn't mistakenly mention while accepting the NSW nominations
Thanks


----------



## Rupali M

Hello,

I have applied to 190 NSW nomination.
Please can some one give me idea on what is next?
Like what would be the next step? 
When generally i can expect reply from NSW on application?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have removed my name from 189 list as I have paid the fees for NSW..others please confirm.. the next list should give good hope to others who are waiting.


Good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> does any one has experience in gettting corrections done after acceting a state nomination?
> i need to get couple of things updated which i didn't mistakenly mention while accepting the NSW nominations
> Thanks


viv check this Link for more information

*I successfully submitted my application but some of my details are incorrect. What do I do?*

Please send an email to [email protected] to explain your circumstances and provide the correct information.

Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of the email. The SRN is contained in the system generated email you receive after making successful payment.

Remember that the claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply.


----------



## mukeshsharma

Can my application be expedited?

Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

1. You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or
2. Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.





ridhidureja said:


> Hi Saten
> I have also lodged my EOI in skill select. How do you reached the NSW people. As I may also have to travel back on 7th May. I have only lodged my EOI and waiting for my ITA.
> Can I also inform the Department about my situation
> I am ICT BA with 60 Points
> 
> Kindly advise
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


----------



## dreamsanj

ridhidureja

If you have 55+5 then there is long wait. if you have any chance of getting 5 more points sooner than may when your visa expires it works otherwise there are lot of 55+5 people waiting.

Can you tell me if you have english 10 points. if not then you should concentrate on that. PTE is easy to crack. there are some members who are here/got invite/granted/ landed.. who will vouch that PTE requires 1-2 weekend preparation. you should be able to clear it. There is a PTE thread. please read it. there are 500 pages full of information which you can use. That might see you in comfortable 65 Points and you can get to go there.


----------



## dreamsanj

Although I am not expert on that ridhidureja.. if you have time to discuss your EOI points breakup. I can help you plan some of your steps strategically. Please PM me if you need any help.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi Dreamanj

My points break up is as below

AGE 25 Points
Qual BSC 15 Points
PTE 65+ 10 Points
1 YEAR NSW Exp 5 Points 
SS 5 Points
Total 60 Points

Skill Assessment Positive for ICT BA. 

Currently on 457 visa in NSW.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## rajivtechno

Just want to share this information in case anyone facing similar issues. Below mail reply I received from skilled migration department:

As long as your skills assessment was valid at the time that you were invited to apply for the 190 visa (this is when you were nominated by NSW) then this will not affect your visa application.

Regarding my query : 
"Is ACS supposed to be valid till visa is granted? I have approval for NSW nomination . My ACS is expiring on 13th May. Do I need to go for reassessment?"m


----------



## vsb546

hi i applied for my wife skills Assessment in order to claim 5 points as partner skills. My wife studied bachelor degree in India computer science an engineering and she is working as a senior software engineer . ACS i have chosen skills event type for assessment is that the correct option or i have to choose rpl event type. I am bit confused please if you have any idea can you let me know thanks.


----------



## dreamsanj

"Is ACS supposed to be valid till visa is granted? I have approval for NSW nomination . My ACS is expiring on 13th May. Do I need to go for reassessment?"m[/QUOTE]

Rajiv, this is NSW nomination. lets say they take 15-20 days from now. then your points are valid but if they take more time.. you will get NSW nomiation ( with 65 points for DIBP) but your ACS has expired.. then you loose work ex points. 65 points - your exp points. not the situation you want to be.

what you could do is.. call the ACS if you have submitted the documents and tell them to expidiate the process so that you get your result before 13 may. so when DIBP takes your case you are still good with points. 

If you have'nt filed the ACS.. dont wait. file it soon. it might take 3-15 days. still before 13 may.

you are looking at loosing 500 aud against loosing opprtunity get the visa and earn 500 aud a day.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*DIBP Procedure after Invitation*

Hi Can anyone please share information that once you recieve the invitation (189) what is the process to be followed. ex. What documents needs to be submitted etc.

Any piece of information would be very valuable for me.

I have submitted my EOI last month and have 65 points. I am keeping my finger crossed.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## nickchamp

what happen in case if the experience mentioned in EOI is less than 3 years , example : 35 months in my case as per the date EOI filed 6 months back, but my total ICT experience is 261111 8 years.
can this thing be taken up by NSW selection criteria after inviting for the PR process. 
Please interact as [email protected]
Thanks and regards 
NC (+919958846906)


----------



## kkowloori

How can I apply for NSW when I already have 189 EOI. Can you please guide me. My case is same as yours. I have 60 points. Is it possible for a NewZealand PR holder to sponsor me in which case I can get 65 points and then compete for 190.


----------



## vikaschandra

nickchamp said:


> what happen in case if the experience mentioned in EOI is less than 3 years , example : 35 months in my case as per the date EOI filed 6 months back, but my total ICT experience is 261111 8 years.
> can this thing be taken up by NSW selection criteria after inviting for the PR process.
> Please interact as [email protected]
> Thanks and regards
> NC (+919958846906)


Nick how many years did ACS count as relevant to nominated occupation code. How come only 35 months experience whereas you have 8 years experience?
Can yoube more specific


----------



## vikaschandra

kkowloori said:


> How can I apply for NSW when I already have 189 EOI. Can you please guide me. My case is same as yours. I have 60 points. Is it possible for a NewZealand PR holder to sponsor me in which case I can get 65 points and then compete for 190.


You can lodge multiple EOI's. Lodge a seperate EOI with 60 points for NSW and you would get +5 points.


----------



## sridharv86

Posted this on the April 2016 EOI thread, but wanted to get the opinion of seniors such as andrey and vikas from here.. 

I have a tricky situation where the reference letter is in the company letterhead but there is no email/phone number of the HR person. How it works here is I send the roles and responsibilities to my manager who approves it and the system just populates the HR name and signature in the letter head with the roles and responsibilities that I had earlier written. In this case, how can I add the phone number/email ? Would attaching my manager's business card be sufficient??


----------



## vikaschandra

sridharv86 said:


> Posted this on the April 2016 EOI thread, but wanted to get the opinion of seniors such as andrey and vikas from here..
> 
> I have a tricky situation where the reference letter is in the company letterhead but there is no email/phone number of the HR person. How it works here is I send the roles and responsibilities to my manager who approves it and the system just populates the HR name and signature in the letter head with the roles and responsibilities that I had earlier written. In this case, how can I add the phone number/email ? Would attaching my manager's business card be sufficient??


Yes Sridhar what you have mentioned would just work fine. Attach the business Card as reference


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Sridhar what you have mentioned would just work fine. Attach the business Card as reference


Thanks much, Vikas! Just one final confirmation -- so the HR who signed it is actually a different person than the manager whose business card that I am about to submit. Or do you think a stat declaration from the manager makes things easier?


----------



## vikaschandra

sridharv86 said:


> Thanks much, Vikas! Just one final confirmation -- so the HR who signed it is actually a different person than the manager whose business card that I am about to submit. Or do you think a stat declaration from the manager makes things easier?


Why do you want to submit the Business card of someone else who is not the signatory of the reference letter? Why not the business card of the same person who signed the HR letter


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to know if everyone out here who got their invites on 22nd Jan round have they all got the grants , i've uploaded form-80 nd all other docs asked by CO on 14th of March....still waiting to hear from the CO,i'm claiming 10 points for the Employement,does the point break-up also effects the entire decision process.
> 
> Kanwar



Hey Vikas,

Pls advice on this

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Pls advice on this
> 
> Kanwar


As far as I can see on the tracker 8 person who got ITA under 261111/261112 except you who is not on my immitracker have already been granted. 
No points breakup would not make difference in the Grant Process. It all depends on the integrity if the documents. 
Some cases get cleared up fast and aome get delayed. It also would depend on how and who is the CO working on the case.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Pls advice on this
> 
> Kanwar


Kanwar I see from your signature that you were allocated with a CO. Did you just happen to receive the assessment commenced email or was any documents requested as well? 

Hopefully before the weekend you would get the good news


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> viv check this Link for more information
> 
> *I successfully submitted my application but some of my details are incorrect. What do I do?*
> 
> Please send an email to [email protected] to explain your circumstances and provide the correct information.
> 
> Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of the email. The SRN is contained in the system generated email you receive after making successful payment.
> 
> Remember that the claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply.


Thanks Vikas, got it.
The thing is i saw this pdf that was sent to me summarizing my online 190 application and it didn't contain dependent information which got me into panick mode.
I've forgotten if dependent information was even asked during filing of 190 application online for NSW? Though i remember uploading my spouse IELTS and passport.
do you have any idea?
dreamsanj - do you remember filling in dependent information?


----------



## trideep123

viv101 said:


> Thanks Vikas, got it.
> The thing is i saw this pdf that was sent to me summarizing my online 190 application and it didn't contain dependent information which got me into panick mode.
> I've forgotten if dependent information was even asked during filing of 190 application online for NSW? Though i remember uploading my spouse IELTS and passport.
> do you have any idea?
> dreamsanj - do you remember filling in dependent information?


Hi Viv,

No specific information about the dependents except the number of dependents that would be included in the future application 

Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## viv101

trideep123 said:


> Hi Viv,
> 
> No specific information about the dependents except the number of dependents that would be included in the future application
> 
> Many thanks
> Trideep


Damn! don't know how i missed it.
Thanks Trideep, i'm going to write to NSW
just to reconfirm - Its just the number of dependants that is required
No passport , no date of births or age or IELTS info is required to be entered,
PLease correct me.


----------



## trideep123

viv101 said:


> Damn! don't know how i missed it.
> Thanks Trideep, i'm going to write to NSW
> just to reconfirm - Its just the number of dependants that is required
> No passport , no date of births or age or IELTS info is required to be entered,
> PLease correct me.


Yes, as far as I remember ... but I am not claiming any points for partner ... would suggest to get a confirmation from a few more folks who submitted the nomination before you write to the authorities ....


----------



## viv101

trideep123 said:


> Yes, as far as I remember ... but I am not claiming any points for partner ... would suggest to get a confirmation from a few more folks who submitted the nomination before you write to the authorities ....


sure Trideep, awaiting dreamsanj's / Vikas responses in case they remember.

Anyone else out here who has filed online 190 for NSW . please share what all details of dependants were filled in during online?


----------



## luckyz

Dear Members,

Happy to share that I have received my NSW invitation on 16th April 2016. I missed checking my email and got to see it just now. Phew !!! 29th April is the validity.

What you all advice,, is there a chance for 60 pointers for 27th April 2016 ?? 

My signature is updated.


----------



## vsb546

vikaschandra said:


> Kanwar I see from your signature that you were allocated with a CO. Did you just happen to receive the assessment commenced email or was any documents requested as well?
> 
> Hopefully before the weekend you would get the good news


Hi vikas i have a question we need fill the form 80 manually and scan the papers again the whole 18 pages or there any easy way to do this.

And one more thing I didn't worked in my nomination field except one year as a volunteer so if I mention that one is fine or I have to specify the work whatever I did so far, because I am student I did many part time jobs during my stay in Australia.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Kanwar I see from your signature that you were allocated with a CO. Did you just happen to receive the assessment commenced email or was any documents requested as well?
> 
> Hopefully before the weekend you would get the good news



No Vikas,

When CO was allocated she asked for from 80 nd employement docs which i submitted by 14th Mar basically delay by my agent nd after tht i have not heard anything from the CO, no more further docs were asked nd the status in the Immi acc says assesment in progress.

What do we really undersatnd for this....is'nt that too dealyed

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

vsb546 said:


> Hi vikas i have a question we need fill the form 80 manually and scan the papers again the whole 18 pages or there any easy way to do this.
> 
> And one more thing I didn't worked in my nomination field except one year as a volunteer so if I mention that one is fine or I have to specify the work whatever I did so far, because I am student I did many part time jobs during my stay in Australia.


You can fill the form 80 online and just print the last page sign it, scan back to your computer. And attach it at the end of the pdf using pdf professional or pdf filler, foxit whichever editor is available 
You should mention all the employment till date on the form 80


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> No Vikas,
> 
> When CO was allocated she asked for from 80 nd employement docs which i submitted by 14th Mar basically delay by my agent nd after tht i have not heard anything from the CO, no more further docs were asked nd the status in the Immi acc says assesment in progress.
> 
> What do we really undersatnd for this....is'nt that too dealyed
> 
> Kanwar


The request was completed on 14th March and thereafter 28 days to review the file. Hoping you will get the grant in a weeks time


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> The request was completed on 14th March and thereafter 28 days to review the file. Hoping you will get the grant in a weeks time



Thanks for the update Vikas but just one clarification...does the status in the Immi acc changes before i get the grant which right now says " Assesment in progress"

Kanwar


----------



## Vtalev

Hi guys. I have one question my ACS assessment expires in December. I am on 485 temporary residence viza I haven't worked as ICT Business Analyst this year because i had my baby. So my question is how can I get new assessment without the experience is this possible. If I don't get invitation until December what do i need to do? Please advise me as soon as possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Thanks for the update Vikas but just one clarification...does the status in the Immi acc changes before i get the grant which right now says " Assesment in progress"
> 
> Kanwar


It will change to "Finalized"


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> Why do you want to submit the Business card of someone else who is not the signatory of the reference letter? Why not the business card of the same person who signed the HR letter



Vikas, 

The HR name and signature is auto-generated by the system. Moreover, she works out of a different city + I don't know her personally and don't want to strain things much in my company as I haven't told a lot of people yet about my aussie move. So, considering these circumstances, do you advise a stat declaration from the manager instead of the HR reference letter ?


----------



## vikaschandra

sridharv86 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> The HR name and signature is auto-generated by the system. Moreover, she works out of a different city + I don't know her personally and don't want to strain things much in my company as I haven't told a lot of people yet about my aussie move. So, considering these circumstances, do you advise a stat declaration from the manager instead of the HR reference letter ?


Yes that would be better include the stat declaration of the manager along with the letter provided by the HR.


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> Yes that would be better include the stat declaration of the manager along with the letter provided by the HR.


Perfect, thanks !!!


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



dreamsanj said:


> Although I am not expert on that ridhidureja.. if you have time to discuss your EOI points breakup. I can help you plan some of your steps strategically. Please PM me if you need any help.


Hey Dreamsanz,

Congrats buddy for receiving the NSW invite & Good luck for further proceedings!!!

I also received the NSW invite on 15/04/2016 and have paid the fees on 18/04/2016. You may like to remove my name from 189 list.

Also could you pls. share your e-mail id as I need to discuss something important.


Thanks.


----------



## immigrant589

*Validity*

Reading the threads above I have a few questions in my mind regarding the validity of ACS, IELTS, and other things. Can you please help me in clearing my mind. Here is the scenario

1. I have submitted EOI with 60 Points for 189 and my EOI Date is 29 June 2015.
2. I have submitted EOI with 65 Points for 190 NSW and my EOI Date is 16 April 2016.
3. But I will be losing 5 points due to age on 29th August 2016. 

Lets assume I receive an invitation from NSW before 29 August and accept this immediately. After that when my case moves to DIPB suppose after 29 August, what will I need to do Or will my application be rejected due to this age factor. 

As per my understanding, If I accepted my NSW before losing 5 point for age, afterwards no need to recheck the points by DIPB

Please help me in clearing my doubts. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

immigrant589 said:


> Reading the threads above I have a few questions in my mind regarding the validity of ACS, IELTS, and other things. Can you please help me in clearing my mind. Here is the scenario 1. I have submitted EOI with 60 Points for 189 and my EOI Date is 29 June 2015. 2. I have submitted EOI with 65 Points for 190 NSW and my EOI Date is 16 April 2016. 3. But I will be losing 5 points due to age on 29th August 2016. Lets assume I receive an invitation from NSW before 29 August and accept this immediately. After that when my case moves to DIPB suppose after 29 August, what will I need to do Or will my application be rejected due to this age factor. As per my understanding, If I accepted my NSW before losing 5 point for age, afterwards no need to recheck the points by DIPB Please help me in clearing my doubts. Thanks


After ITA age does not matter


----------



## immigrant589

Thanks for sharing the great news. 

Can anybody share the steps for 190 Visa and expected timelines as per current scenario


----------



## andreyx108b

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks for sharing the great news. Can anybody share the steps for 190 Visa and expected timelines as per current scenario


Get ITA
Lodge
Wait


----------



## Rupali M

viv101 said:


> Damn! don't know how i missed it.
> Thanks Trideep, i'm going to write to NSW
> just to reconfirm - Its just the number of dependants that is required
> No passport , no date of births or age or IELTS info is required to be entered,
> PLease correct me.



Hi Viv101,

I am dependant and huby is primary applicant.
I saw in the summary pdf that even my IELTS, passport and ACS was attached by agent.

Regards


----------



## abul78

Hi All,

I am the primary applicant and submitted by EoI on 31-Mar'16 with 65 points. 

1.I was told i should submit functional english certificate for my wife since i am not claiming points from her. Could you please advise how to get it and from where ?

2.if i need to claim her English proficiency points, how much should be score in PTE academic overall and in individual categories ? 

3. Should i do the skill assessment as well for her to claim her English proficiency points or just the PTE exam marks ate enough ?

Regards
Syed


----------



## darrenjacob

abul78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant and submitted by EoI on 31-Mar'16 with 65 points.
> 
> 1.I was told i should submit functional english certificate for my wife since i am not claiming points from her. Could you please advise how to get it and from where ?
> 
> 2.if i need to claim her English proficiency points, how much should be score in PTE academic overall and in individual categories ?
> 
> 3. Should i do the skill assessment as well for her to claim her English proficiency points or just the PTE exam marks ate enough ?
> 
> Regards
> Syed



Hi Abul, 

You can get the functional English certificate from the University were ur wife was graduated from. 

If ur applying for a PR, submission of ur wife school/college marks sheets and all the employment details will be required. 

Incase ur claiming points I wud suggest u can opt PTE.


----------



## Rupali M

abul78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant and submitted by EoI on 31-Mar'16 with 65 points.
> 
> 1.I was told i should submit functional english certificate for my wife since i am not claiming points from her. Could you please advise how to get it and from where ?
> 
> 2.if i need to claim her English proficiency points, how much should be score in PTE academic overall and in individual categories ?
> 
> 3. Should i do the skill assessment as well for her to claim her English proficiency points or just the PTE exam marks ate enough ?
> 
> Regards
> Syed


Hi,

Skill asssessment is only required if you are claiming 5 points for spouce.
for English , i think 6 bands in all is good enough.

Regards


----------



## prashantbhagat

*DIBP Procedure after Invitation*

Hi,

Can anyone please share information that once you recieve the invitation (189) what is the process to be followed. ex. What documents needs to be submitted etc.

Any piece of information would be very valuable for me.

I have submitted my EOI last month and have 65 points. I am keeping my finger crossed.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## anshulmadan

abul78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant and submitted by EoI on 31-Mar'16 with 65 points.
> 
> 1.I was told i should submit functional english certificate for my wife since i am not claiming points from her. Could you please advise how to get it and from where ?
> 
> 2.if i need to claim her English proficiency points, how much should be score in PTE academic overall and in individual categories ?
> 
> 3. Should i do the skill assessment as well for her to claim her English proficiency points or just the PTE exam marks ate enough ?
> 
> Regards
> Syed


You just need to submit the documents from her college stating that her medium of study was english. Plus to be on the safer side let her give PTE and she has to score just 50 marks in each module which will suffice the condition of functional english.

If you are not claiming points for her in ur application then there is no need for ACS for her.


----------



## anshulmadan

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please share information that once you recieve the invitation (189) what is the process to be followed. ex. What documents needs to be submitted etc.
> 
> Any piece of information would be very valuable for me.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last month and have 65 points. I am keeping my finger crossed.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


You just need to submit the following for you and ur dependents
1. Educational documents notarized i.e. 10th, 12th and other qualifications 
2. work documents like experience letters, offer letters, pay slips ITR returns 
3. Reference letters x 2
4. Police clearance certificates
5. Fee for visa 3600 (primary)+ 1900 (dependent)+(800 kid) if any
6. ACS clearance 
7. Passport copies
8. Photographs scanned passport sized
9. PTE /IELTS score card
I hope so I have not missed anything.
After paying the fee and uploading the documents medicals will be generated which u need to schedule as per the appointment available and pay the medical fee around 3400 per person.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## meet2ami

Guys one more question regarding my wife's english proficiency. She has done diploma then Bsc and then Msc(correspondence course). Now Iam able to get the documents from her diploma college and MSc college but not able to get the letter from Bsc college. So is that sufficient or getting the letter from BSc is a must? Iam not claiming points. Plz suggest. Thnx.


----------



## anshulmadan

meet2ami said:


> Guys one more question regarding my wife's english proficiency. She has done diploma then Bsc and then Msc(correspondence course). Now Iam able to get the documents from her diploma college and MSc college but not able to get the letter from Bsc college. So is that sufficient or getting the letter from BSc is a must? Iam not claiming points. Plz suggest. Thnx.


Its not a must . You can submit what you have but I would recommend that you go in for PTE and she needs to score just 50 and that will not leave any room for further documents. Although you can submit and see if CO demands for further proofs then u can enrol for PTE and let her give the exam if the CO demands.


----------



## Abhishu

Thanaks for list of documents- help for below 

Medical fee u mentioned is in INR? 

And wht is the reference letter . Pls
Help me to understands and from where we can get it.


----------



## rahulsquirk

*Filling Form 80 Electronically Sign only last page*



vikaschandra said:


> You can fill the form 80 online and just print the last page sign it, scan back to your computer. And attach it at the end of the pdf using pdf professional or pdf filler, foxit whichever editor is available
> You should mention all the employment till date on the form 80


Brilliant. The Search functionality really helped me out. This is the answer I was looking for. 
lane: Thanks Vikas


----------



## prashantbhagat

anshulmadan said:


> You just need to submit the following for you and ur dependents
> 1. Educational documents notarized i.e. 10th, 12th and other qualifications
> 2. work documents like experience letters, offer letters, pay slips ITR returns
> 3. Reference letters x 2
> 4. Police clearance certificates
> 5. Fee for visa 3600 (primary)+ 1900 (dependent)+(800 kid) if any
> 6. ACS clearance
> 7. Passport copies
> 8. Photographs scanned passport sized
> 9. PTE /IELTS score card
> I hope so I have not missed anything.
> After paying the fee and uploading the documents medicals will be generated which u need to schedule as per the appointment available and pay the medical fee around 3400 per person.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Thanks a lot Anshul for your detailed response. I still have one query what I heard once the Invitation is recieved one needs to pay the fees and accordingly all the tabs are enabled and one has to upload the documents.

Is there a time limit before which you have to upload all the documents else the Invitation may expire. Secondly you mentioned about the Medical Fees. Is it INR or AUD.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## anshulmadan

Abhishu said:


> Thanaks for list of documents- help for below
> 
> Medical fee u mentioned is in INR?
> 
> And wht is the reference letter . Pls
> Help me to understands and from where we can get it.


Yes the medical fee is in INR and is for sadhu vaswani medical center moti bagh delhi. I hope so it shld be the same but cant be sure.
The reference letters are experience letters only in the format having the experience and duties of the job profile.


----------



## anshulmadan

prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks a lot Anshul for your detailed response. I still have one query what I heard once the Invitation is recieved one needs to pay the fees and accordingly all the tabs are enabled and one has to upload the documents.
> 
> Is there a time limit before which you have to upload all the documents else the Invitation may expire. Secondly you mentioned about the Medical Fees. Is it INR or AUD.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashant



Yes once tyou pay the fee online the tabs are open to upload the documents and you have to upload the documents before the medical is done. Its better to upload the documents along with the fee payment and prepare the pdf files prior hand. In case if u have some documents left out you can upload them afterwards also but thie will bring some delay in your case. The medical fee is in INR and once the medicals and all the documents are uploaded then only the CO is assigned. Medicals take around 2 -3 working days to get uploaded.


----------



## vikaschandra

anshulmadan said:


> Yes once tyou pay the fee online the tabs are open to upload the documents and you have to upload the documents before the medical is done. Its better to upload the documents along with the fee payment and prepare the pdf files prior hand. In case if u have some documents left out you can upload them afterwards also but thie will bring some delay in your case. The medical fee is in INR and once the medicals and all the documents are uploaded then only the CO is assigned. Medicals take around 2 -3 working days to get uploaded.


Anshul you have some incorrect information here. Medicals can be done prior to visa lodge or after the visa is lodged CO will give you the Hap id to go for medicals. 

. It is not correct that CO will be assigned only after all the documents are uploaded and medicals are done. Once you have paid the fees, uploaded the documents and clicked submit button but yet to do medicals then also CO can pick your case

Check this link for Medicals


----------



## Prabha Arun

Hi, Arun here. How does one come to know if they have received an invite? For, e.g. do we get an email or does our status in skillselect change (currently it shows submitted)?

My EOI homepage displays Date of Effect as 29/03/2016 with 60 points while I made an update on 30/03/2016.


----------



## Cocox

Prabha Arun said:


> Hi, Arun here. How does one come to know if they have received an invite? For, e.g. do we get an email or does our status in skillselect change (currently it shows submitted)?
> 
> My EOI homepage displays Date of Effect as 29/03/2016 with 60 points while I made an update on 30/03/2016.


Eventhough my SkillSelect account still shows Submitted as the status, I got an email with the invite. So it'll be email that you have to keep an eye on. I also got to know after checking the forum; when many members started posting.


----------



## Prabha Arun

Cocox said:


> Eventhough my SkillSelect account still shows Submitted as the status, I got an email with the invite. So it'll be email that you have to keep an eye on. I also got to know after checking the forum; when many members started posting.


Thanks Cocox.


----------



## mukeshsharma

hey guys i entered incorrect family name of my daughter at the time of visa lodge , [ in excitement and hurry ] . How do i correct it ? can i take her for medical , without correcting her name in visa pplication ? He name in passport and visa lodge are diffirent :-( .


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> hey guys i entered incorrect family name of my daughter at the time of visa lodge , [ in excitement and hurry ] . How do i correct it ? can i take her for medical , without correcting her name in visa pplication ? He name in passport and visa lodge are diffirent :-( .


Use form 1023 - notification to incorrect answer(s)


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> hey guys i entered incorrect family name of my daughter at the time of visa lodge , [ in excitement and hurry ] . How do i correct it ? can i take her for medical , without correcting her name in visa pplication ? He name in passport and visa lodge are diffirent :-( .


Sorry to have missed out on your second question 

I don't think their should be problem going ahead with mediclas since it is more to do with the HAP ID than Name. Do get second opinion


----------



## kkowloori

vikaschandra said:


> You can lodge multiple EOI's. Lodge a seperate EOI with 60 points for NSW and you would get +5 points.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## trideep123

Hi All,

Just wanted to share the good news that I have received NSW approval for SC190 yesterday and also the status for EOI has now been changed to 'Invited', will start collecting the required docs and apply shortly.

I hope others will receive the good news shortly.


----------



## Sf80

When you got invitation to apply if you dont mind sharing m asking cause m not tht patient n waiting game is killing me ?


----------



## meet2ami

trideep123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news that I have received NSW approval for SC190 yesterday and also the status for EOI has now been changed to 'Invited', will start collecting the required docs and apply shortly.
> 
> I hope others will receive the good news shortly.


Congrats Trideep. I have applied on 11th, lets c when I receive the approval!!


----------



## tikki2282

trideep123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news that I have received NSW approval for SC190 yesterday and also the status for EOI has now been changed to 'Invited', will start collecting the required docs and apply shortly.
> 
> I hope others will receive the good news shortly.



Quick question, when we receive the NSW invite, do we just have to apply and pay the money and wait for the approval from NSW? Or do we need to upload all the documents at the very first place? Please clarify the process?


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Quick question, when we receive the NSW invite, do we just have to apply and pay the money and wait for the approval from NSW? Or do we need to upload all the documents at the very first place? Please clarify the process?


We need to upload some docs. All relating to points claimed.


----------



## dreamsanj

Lakhy113	60	9-May-15
Shanners	60	4-Jun-15
immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15
wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15
dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15
unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
cocox	60	14-Jul-15
luckyz	60	24-Jul-15
littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15
Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15
Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15
Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15
Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15
asydney	60	20-Aug-15
Sush1	60	14-Sep-15
jegan007	60	28-Sep-15
viv31085	60	30-Sep-15
thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15
vivek	60	30-Sep-15
bazsk	60	1-Oct-15
A-A	60	8-Oct-15
ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15
rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15
offto	60	30-Oct-15
malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15
Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15
Ravia	60	1-Nov-15
NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15
PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15
smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15
Meenus	60	5-Nov-15
manc0108	60	6-Nov-15
ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15
VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15
riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15
Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16
giridharj	60	27-Jan-16
Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16
Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16


Guys those of you who have got 190 Invite.Please confirm if you have accepted. I will remove your names and give hopes to others.


----------



## nikhil_jain

Very useful info


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Dear All

Has Any one with 60 points has got EOI from NSW. Or only 65 Pointers are getting invite from NSW for ICT BA. I submitted my EOI on 15th April so I will get 65 points after 18 more months as falling short of experience of 18 months for 3 years overseas experience.



Kindly advise

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## harisagarp

Hi add my name to the list I have lodged EOI on Feb 11 2016 with 60 points ICT BA


----------



## viv101

trideep123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news that I have received NSW approval for SC190 yesterday and also the status for EOI has now been changed to 'Invited', will start collecting the required docs and apply shortly.
> 
> I hope others will receive the good news shortly.


Trideep, good to know of the progress!
good luck with next steps. Looks like the time taken in your case for ITA is around 14 days.


----------



## dreamsanj

harisagarp said:


> Hi add my name to the list I have lodged EOI on Feb 11 2016 with 60 points ICT BA


Its present


----------



## tikki2282

andreyx108b said:


> We need to upload some docs. All relating to points claimed.



Thanks Andreyx. Do we have any list of documents needed for NSW initial application ?


----------



## ravia

Hi there, can someone please tell me whether we can have two separate EOI's for 189/190 or I have to edit my existing EOI (1/Nov/2015) and update it with 190? coz this will change EOI date  , Apologies if this question has been asked earlier?

EOI: 01/11/2016 189 ( 60 pts)ICT SA 261112
Invites:XX?XX?XX
MED:XX?XX?XX
PCC:XX?XX?XX


----------



## dreamsanj

Either you can do 2nd EOI with only 190. or You can update the firstone. points will change for the first EOI and the date would reflect current date of change.

Better submit the second one and apply 190


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi Ravi

Requirement for SA is 85 Points for State Sponsorship 190 and Band 7 if you are interested in SA

Available to all applicants including South Australian international graduates.
Special Conditions (from 07/07/2015 ): Available to international graduates in South Australia, OR applicants have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia, OR have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia OR have 85 points or higher (including state nomination points).
Special Conditions Apply
Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
49 years or less
Financial capacity
See Exemption considerations for International graduates of South Australia
Processing Times: 3 weeks (Current at: 2/7/2015)

List current as of 09/04/2016

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## trideep123

Sf80 said:


> When you got invitation to apply if you dont mind sharing m asking cause m not tht patient n waiting game is killing me ?


Hi mate ... I got the invitation on 7th April and then received the nomination on 20th April ... so approx 14 days ...


----------



## trideep123

meet2ami said:


> Congrats Trideep. I have applied on 11th, lets c when I receive the approval!!


Thanks mate ... very soon you will have the approval mail coming through ... hopefully by tomorrow or monday :fingerscrossed: ....


----------



## trideep123

tikki2282 said:


> Quick question, when we receive the NSW invite, do we just have to apply and pay the money and wait for the approval from NSW? Or do we need to upload all the documents at the very first place? Please clarify the process?


We need to apply and pay the money (300 AUD) and have to upload the following documents while applying:

Bio-data page of your passport
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority 
English language ability results 
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts
Full curriculum vitae/resume
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application

After this you will have your approval for completing SC190 visa on skillselect .... hope this helps ...


----------



## tikki2282

trideep123 said:


> We need to apply and pay the money (300 AUD) and have to upload the following documents while applying:
> 
> 
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport
> 
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority
> 
> English language ability results
> 
> Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts
> 
> Full curriculum vitae/resume
> 
> Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application
> 
> 
> 
> After this you will have your approval for completing SC190 visa on skillselect .... hope this helps ...



Yes, it does help. Thanks for the quick response. I haven't got any invite yet but preparing in advance.


----------



## Sf80

Many thanks i recieved invitationon 7th april paid fees on 10th i have same points as u... N now hopeful my consultant will tell me on saturday tht i recieved as well ? They r not working thursday n friday


----------



## ravia

dreamsanj said:


> Either you can do 2nd EOI with only 190. or You can update the firstone. points will change for the first EOI and the date would reflect current date of change.
> 
> Better submit the second one and apply 190


Thanks dreamsanj, that helps a lot.


----------



## vsb546

vikaschandra said:


> Use form 1023 - notification to incorrect answer(s)


Hi vikas, tomorrow is there any chance to get invite from NSW 190 for 60+5=65 pointers. If you have any hope just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## wiqhussain

Hey guys, I am good to trace and know 189 case. But no idea about 190 tracking.

I applied 190 NSW on 18th Nov 2015 with 60+5 points. IELTS level is competent means zero score. After studying past few pages of this thread, I realize that NSW has started inviting BA with 65 points. I have checked my email and not found any email from skillselect.

Have i missed that email or something else? Please guide!


----------



## vikaschandra

vsb546 said:


> Hi vikas, tomorrow is there any chance to get invite from NSW 190 for 60+5=65 pointers. If you have any hope just let me know. Thanks.


I cannot confirm for sure since NSW invitation pattern is very unpredictable. But looking at what has happened in the fast few weeks yes it is highly likely that you would get it. 
Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## vsb546

vikaschandra said:


> I cannot confirm for sure since NSW invitation pattern is very unpredictable. But looking at what has happened in the fast few weeks yes it is highly likely that you would get it.
> Lets keep our fingers crossed.


Thanks for your prompt reply.....I will let you know if any thing happens on my side.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,
A quick question. I received NSW nomination link on 15th April and filled the same. I did not upload my high school and intermediate mark sheet and certificates(uploaded Bachelor degree & Certificates) along with submission of nomination of application form. 

Is there any way to upload it again?

Does it impact also the processing of my application and NSW approval?

Thanks


----------



## vsb546

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> A quick question. I received NSW nomination link on 15th April and filled the same. I did not upload my high school and intermediate mark sheet and certificates(uploaded Bachelor degree & Certificates) along with submission of nomination of application form.
> 
> Is there any way to upload it again?
> 
> Does it impact also the processing of my application and NSW approval?
> 
> Thanks


Hi I am sorry I don't have much knowledge to answer your question hope some one else give the reply accordingly. If you don't mind may I know when you lodge the EOI and how may points do you have and which occupation. I am waiting for the nomination so your information might helpful for me to make a assumption Thank you.


----------



## Abhishu

vsb546 said:


> Hi I am sorry I don't have much knowledge to answer your question hope some one else give the reply accordingly. If you don't mind may I know when you lodge the EOI and how may points do you have and which occupation. I am waiting for the nomination so your information might helpful for me to make a assumption Thank you.


I have updated all info in my signature. hope that will help you.


----------



## dreamsanj

wiqhussain said:


> Hey guys, I am good to trace and know 189 case. But no idea about 190 tracking.
> 
> I applied 190 NSW on 18th Nov 2015 with 60+5 points. IELTS level is competent means zero score. After studying past few pages of this thread, I realize that NSW has started inviting BA with 65 points. I have checked my email and not found any email from skillselect.
> 
> Have i missed that email or something else? Please guide!


Well I am not sure but.. Since you have band 6.. Y
That might be one reason.. I applied later but I have got the invite.. Any one who got invite with band 6 please confirm. 
Hussain look at Pte and score easily.. Band 7 is rather was in Pte.. You will get 70 points and you will get 189 invite man


----------



## anis2212

dreamsanj said:


> Well I am not sure but.. Since you have band 6.. Y
> That might be one reason.. I applied later but I have got the invite.. Any one who got invite with band 6 please confirm.
> Hussain look at Pte and score easily.. Band 7 is rather was in Pte.. You will get 70 points and you will get 189 invite man



Hi dreamsanj,

Did ACS given an opinion in the result letter about your Educational Qualification equivalent AQF?


----------



## vsb546

*NSW invites*

Hi all...if any body get nomination from NSW 190 today please post it. So that every one can get an idea on whats going on. Thanks.


----------



## jasgohyq

I'm waiting for my invite as well. Submitted my EOI, I have 65 including SS.


----------



## jasgohyq

vsb546 said:


> Hi all...if any body get nomination from NSW 190 today please post it. So that every one can get an idea on whats going on. Thanks.


i'm waiting to get the nomination as well. I have 65 points included the SS.


----------



## wiqhussain

dreamsanj said:


> Well I am not sure but.. Since you have band 6.. Y
> That might be one reason.. I applied later but I have got the invite.. Any one who got invite with band 6 please confirm.
> Hussain look at Pte and score easily.. Band 7 is rather was in Pte.. You will get 70 points and you will get 189 invite man


Thanks for the reply brother!

PTE is not available in Pakistan. I will have to visit DXB for this.


----------



## vsb546

jasgohyq said:


> vsb546 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all...if any body get nomination from NSW 190 today please post it. So that every one can get an idea on whats going on. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting to get the nomination as well. I have 65 points included the SS.
Click to expand...

i am also waiting and i do have 65 points including SS. well let me know if you recieve any nimination or do you have any information. thanks.


----------



## Meenus

No problem as long as u upload the points claimed certificate.. school certificate is not mandatory. Be cool... if they need NSW CO will call you...


----------



## Meenus

*nsw*

i got nsw invitation, see time line



dreamsanj said:


> Lakhy113	60	9-May-15
> Shanners	60	4-Jun-15
> immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15
> wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15
> dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15
> unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
> cocox	60	14-Jul-15
> luckyz	60	24-Jul-15
> littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15
> Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
> dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
> Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15
> Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15
> Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15
> Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15
> asydney	60	20-Aug-15
> Sush1	60	14-Sep-15
> jegan007	60	28-Sep-15
> viv31085	60	30-Sep-15
> thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15
> vivek	60	30-Sep-15
> bazsk	60	1-Oct-15
> A-A	60	8-Oct-15
> ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15
> rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15
> offto	60	30-Oct-15
> malbuquerque306	60 31-Oct-15
> Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15
> Ravia	60	1-Nov-15
> NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15
> PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15
> smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15
> Meenus	60	5-Nov-15
> manc0108	60	6-Nov-15
> ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
> nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15
> VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15
> riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15
> Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16
> giridharj	60	27-Jan-16
> Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16
> Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16
> 
> 
> Guys those of you who have got 190 Invite.Please confirm if you have accepted. I will remove your names and give hopes to others.


----------



## babbar_manish

Hi,

Manish Babbar ICT BA 60
I have accepted NSW invite.
NSW Invite accepted : 12-4-16

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi Manish

Did you got invite ICT BA NSW 190 with 60 Points or 60+5


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## babbar_manish

Hi Ridhi,

I am in India.
I have got invite with 60 + 5(SS) = 65 points.

Thanks


----------



## mukeshsharma

You can take the test in Indian part of Punjab [ Amirtsar ] [ Lahore to Amritsar is just 30 Min ] - Its just a 2 hour trip from Wagha border , I met few people, who came from Pakistan and took test there . Dates are easily available and short term India visa [ 3 days ] will cost only 125 PKR. Think about it 

PTE Academic Test Centres in India - Pearson

http://www.travel-culture.com/ptdc/lahore-amrastar-bus-service.shtml




wiqhussain said:


> Thanks for the reply brother!
> 
> PTE is not available in Pakistan. I will have to visit DXB for this.


----------



## anis2212

Hi everybody, 
I am new member but reading your valuable posts and advice many days. I submitted my EOI 25 March 2016 for NSW 190 nomination with 55+5 = 60 points. May I request to include my name in the list?

Regards
Anis


----------



## tikki2282

Anyone got the NSW invite today? Please confirm.


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Anyone got the NSW invite today? Please confirm.


I think no!


----------



## tikki2282

andreyx108b said:


> I think no!



Hmm. Looks like they are done for the fiscal year considering the number of invites they sent past 2 weeks.


----------



## jasgohyq

tikki2282 said:


> Hmm. Looks like they are done for the fiscal year considering the number of invites they sent past 2 weeks.


means we wont rec the invite tat soon as what we expected?


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> No Vikas,
> 
> When CO was allocated she asked for from 80 nd employement docs which i submitted by 14th Mar basically delay by my agent nd after tht i have not heard anything from the CO, no more further docs were asked nd the status in the Immi acc says assesment in progress.
> 
> What do we really undersatnd for this....is'nt that too dealyed
> 
> Kanwar


Vikas,

This week gone, tomorrow is saturday nd , haven't heard anything from the CO. 

What is the suggestion now, should i wait for another week nd then write an e-mail??

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> I think no!



Hey andrey ,

I've submitted my application on 14th march after CO asked for form 80 nd other docs on 22 Feb nd till now have'nt heard anything form the CO...is'nt that too late, whts your take on this

Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> Hey andrey , I've submitted my application on 14th march after CO asked for form 80 nd other docs on 22 Feb nd till now have'nt heard anything form the CO...is'nt that too late, whts your take on this Kanwar


Usually, after CO contact it takes 60-90 days, 90% of cases will fit into this.


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, after CO contact it takes 60-90 days, 90% of cases will fit into this.


Ok, so that means 90 days from 22nd feb ....

Kanwar


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Guys 

Anyone knows if any radical changes anticipated for next fiscal year 2016-17 in terms of points distribution ? ie. age, qualf,exp etc ?? OR any chances to have impact on ANZO code 2611 like reducing ceiling value for next year or so ?? Not sure of anybody read anything about those changes ..just checking ??


----------



## andreyx108b

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys Anyone knows if any radical changes anticipated for next fiscal year 2016-17 in terms of points distribution ? ie. age, qualf,exp etc ?? OR any chances to have impact on ANZO code 2611 like reducing ceiling value for next year or so ?? Not sure of anybody read anything about those changes ..just checking ??


Yes. There is a chance for major reform in terms of points. 

In regards to 261111/2 removal - we can only guess, each year there is a chance of these codes being removed - but it never happpens.


----------



## Shanners

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. There is a chance for major reform in terms of points.
> 
> In regards to 261111/2 removal - we can only guess, each year there is a chance of these codes being removed - but it never happpens.


Hi Audrey,
Have you read this somewhere about the possibility of a points reform? Are you suggesting they will increase the minimum points threshold across the board?
Interested to learn your thoughts on this..
thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Shanners said:


> Hi Audrey, Have you read this somewhere about the possibility of a points reform? Are you suggesting they will increase the minimum points threshold across the board? Interested to learn your thoughts on this.. thanks


There is a report online about possible changes. They will no increase threshold as far as i know, they might change the way points are distributed. 

I can find a link sometimes today, but dont have time just right now


----------



## anis2212

Dear All, 
I came to know that (friends in Australia) they are passing a long holiday now and all government departments are off due to this reason. Perhaps, invitation process resume after holiday.


----------



## vikaschandra

anis2212 said:


> Dear All,
> I came to know that (friends in Australia) they are passing a long holiday now and all government departments are off due to this reason. Perhaps, invitation process resume after holiday.


Saturday, Sunday are usual weekend days and Monday is the ANZAC day hence the offices would resume by Tuesday


----------



## Shanners

andreyx108b said:


> There is a report online about possible changes. They will no increase threshold as far as i know, they might change the way points are distributed.
> 
> I can find a link sometimes today, but dont have time just right now


Thanks, would be interested in seeing the report when you can, obviously anxious that any potential changes will reduce my points somehow!
many thanks


----------



## Supergirl83

I had an email to say there was a message in my Skillselect account - but I've logged in and can't see anything??? Has anyone else had this? What does it all mean...?


----------



## viv101

Supergirl83 said:


> I had an email to say there was a message in my Skillselect account - but I've logged in and can't see anything??? Has anyone else had this? What does it all mean...?


which email address did you receive the email from?


----------



## pspareek

EOI Date of Effect: 23rd April 2016
Points: 70
Visa: 189
SOL: ICT Business Analyst (261111)

Any thoughts on when I might receive an invite?

Regards.


----------



## Supergirl83

I received the message from: [email protected]


----------



## mamdouhk

Shanners said:


> Thanks, would be interested in seeing the report when you can, obviously anxious that any potential changes will reduce my points somehow!
> many thanks


Is this the report mentioned? can't post a link but google: "Simplification of the skilled migration and temporary activity visa programmes - December 2014" and you should find a pdf


it was release in 2014 to guide changes effective July 2016, obviously not final but it seems inline with some of the news flying around


----------



## andreyx108b

mamdouhk said:


> Is this the report mentioned? can't post a link but google: "Simplification of the skilled migration and temporary activity visa programmes - December 2014" and you should find a pdf it was release in 2014 to guide changes effective July 2016, obviously not final but it seems inline with some of the news flying around


I guess Yes, thats the one issued initially, but there is another one, sort of follow up, more detailed, from December 2015. 

So its not clear if they will introduce the changes - but they might.


----------



## vsb546

pspareek said:


> EOI Date of Effect: 23rd April 2016
> Points: 70
> Visa: 189
> SOL: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> 
> Any thoughts on when I might receive an invite?
> 
> Regards.


I hope you might get invite in next one or two rounds because since last 3 round they are only inviting 70 pointers so you are more likely to get invite in less than a month time.


----------



## alexdegzy

Is there a way to paste the link here ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Here is the thread from last year:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-changes-2015-2016-migration-programme.html

News: Australia to implement a new points-based visa system from July 2016 | Immigration and Visa Services for Australia, New Zealand, Canada and USA - Overseas Emigration Visas


I know someone who shared the link recently will ask him to post it here.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> It will change to "Finalized"


Thanks Vikas,

Another Week has passed nd no sign of any changes, should i enquire now or just wait for another few days

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> Another Week has passed nd no sign of any changes, should i enquire now or just wait for another few days
> 
> Kanwar


I can understand the anxiety. I would advise you wait for this week as you would be completing 90 days post visa lodge and thereby if nothing comes up you can give them a call by on 2nd May 2016


----------



## viv101

Supergirl83 said:


> I received the message from: [email protected]


I'm not sure which stage is your application at and therefore what are the next steps to assess what kind of communication might be coming...
The best way forward looks to be to send that mail to skillselect guys and ask them whats happening..


----------



## jasgohyq

Can anybody share with me chances of getting invite with 65 points (with SS) for 261111? Based on what I read from this thread, it seem like NSW only nominated those with 70 points (with SS) and a few of them that with 65 points (With SS)...

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
EOI submitted 27 Jan 2016 (190 NSW) 60 points, updated my points to 65 points on 13 Apr 2016
EOI submitted 13 Apr 2016 (189) - 60 points
NSW nomination received : 
NSW accepted for 190 :


----------



## vsb546

jasgohyq said:


> Can anybody share with me chances of getting invite with 65 points (with SS) for 261111? Based on what I read from this thread, it seem like NSW only nominated those with 70 points (with SS) and a few of them that with 65 points (With SS)...
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> EOI submitted 27 Jan 2016 (190 NSW) 60 points, updated my points to 65 points on 13 Apr 2016
> EOI submitted 13 Apr 2016 (189) - 60 points
> NSW nomination received :
> NSW accepted for 190 :


Actually you supposed to get nomination on 14/04/2016 because couple of 60 pointers got invited, can you break down your points so that we can estimate even I am also looking for NSW SS nomination with 65 points but I lodged eoi on 16/04/2016.


----------



## Abhishu

I have submitted my NSW Nomination on 18th April, but did not attach any employment offer letter or salary slips . I attached only the mandatory documents like (ACS, PTE, PASSPORT,EDUCATION,RESUME).

Yesterday, after seeing few post I have send them email with attaching all documents. But have not heard any thing back.

Pls share if any one have any idea on it.


----------



## jasgohyq

Correction, my agent updated my 190 EOI points on Apr 14 but Apr 13.

This is my points breakdown:-
Age (30 points), Education (15 points), Working Experiences (10 points), Partner Skills (5), State Sponsorship (5 points), English (got overall 7 but not 7 in all components so 0 point) = 65 points

_________________________________________________________________________
EOI submitted 27 Jan 2016 (190 NSW) 60 points, updated my points to 65 points on 14 Apr 2016
EOI submitted 13 Apr 2016 (189) - 60 points
NSW nomination received : 
NSW accepted for 190 :


----------



## vsb546

jasgohyq said:


> Correction, my agent updated my 190 EOI points on Apr 14 but Apr 13.
> 
> This is my points breakdown:-
> Age (30 points), Education (15 points), Working Experiences (10 points), Partner Skills (5), State Sponsorship (5 points), English (got overall 7 but not 7 in all components so 0 point) = 65 points
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> EOI submitted 27 Jan 2016 (190 NSW) 60 points, updated my points to 65 points on 14 Apr 2016
> EOI submitted 13 Apr 2016 (189) - 60 points
> NSW nomination received :
> NSW accepted for 190 :



According to my knowledge if you uploaded on the same day you might got on 14/04/2016 any way lets see in the next round I am also eagerly waiting for the next round.


----------



## jasgohyq

vsb546 said:


> According to my knowledge if you uploaded on the same day you might got on 14/04/2016 any way lets see in the next round I am also eagerly waiting for the next round.


Same to me, according to the points breakdown report shared by my agent, they did the update on 14 April 2016 12:31:13 PM EST.

Fingers crossed and hopefully we will get the nomination in next few days!


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi All

Did any 60 Pointers got any invitation from NSW for SS with 55+5. I have 60 points and currently working in NSW but on work visa.
Is there any possibility to get invite with 1 year NSW experience of 1 year.

I have applied for ICT BA with Positive SA from ACS,
My points break up
Age 25 Points
Qual 15 POints
PTE 65+ 10 Points
NSW 1 year Exp 5 Points
SS 5 Points
Total Points 60

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All Did any 60 Pointers got any invitation from NSW for SS with 55+5. I have 60 points and currently working in NSW but on work visa. Is there any possibility to get invite with 1 year NSW experience of 1 year. I have applied for ICT BA with Positive SA from ACS, My points break up Age 25 Points Qual 15 POints PTE 65+ 10 Points NSW 1 year Exp 5 Points SS 5 Points Total Points 60 Regards Ridhi


Not many, especially this year.


----------



## vsb546

andreyx108b said:


> Not many, especially this year.



Hi what are the chances for 65 pointers ICT BA .... NSW 190 still we can put some hopes on it or not. Thanks.


----------



## Shanners

andreyx108b said:


> Here is the thread from last year:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-changes-2015-2016-migration-programme.html
> 
> News: Australia to implement a new points-based visa system from July 2016 | Immigration and Visa Services for Australia, New Zealand, Canada and USA - Overseas Emigration Visas
> 
> 
> I know someone who shared the link recently will ask him to post it here.


Thank you, that's great.


----------



## SaurabhK

What are the odds of getting NSW invite with 65+5 points?


----------



## andreyx108b

vsb546 said:


> Hi what are the chances for 65 pointers ICT BA .... NSW 190 still we can put some hopes on it or not. Thanks.


I think both 190(nsw) and 189 have very good chances with 65(+5) - within 3-4 month time.


----------



## viv101

SaurabhK said:


> What are the odds of getting NSW invite with 65+5 points?


i received an NSW invite with 65+5 so you should be hopeful to get an invite.


----------



## viv101

Abhishu said:


> I have submitted my NSW Nomination on 18th April, but did not attach any employment offer letter or salary slips . I attached only the mandatory documents like (ACS, PTE, PASSPORT,EDUCATION,RESUME).
> 
> Yesterday, after seeing few post I have send them email with attaching all documents. But have not heard any thing back.
> 
> Pls share if any one have any idea on it.


same here...


----------



## Sf80

viv101 said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my NSW Nomination on 18th April, but did not attach any employment offer letter or salary slips . I attached only the mandatory documents like (ACS, PTE, PASSPORT,EDUCATION,RESUME).
> 
> Yesterday, after seeing few post I have send them email with attaching all documents. But have not heard any thing back.
> 
> Pls share if any one have any idea on it.
> 
> 
> 
> same here...
Click to expand...

Same here m hopeful i will get it within the week )))


----------



## viv101

Sf80 said:


> Same here m hopeful i will get it within the week )))


yes, from other's experiences i have noted that its usually taking two weeks to ITA after accepting the NSW nomination.


----------



## viv101

Is there a tracker for the ones waiting for ITA's? That might be useful in registering the usual time taken after accepting the regional nomination..


----------



## andreyx108b

viv101 said:


> Is there a tracker for the ones waiting for ITA's? That might be useful in registering the usual time taken after accepting the regional nomination..


Yes.


----------



## Rupali M

meet2ami said:


> Congrats Trideep. I have applied on 11th, lets c when I receive the approval!!



Hello,

you received approval?

thanks


----------



## meet2ami

Rupali M said:


> Hello,
> 
> you received approval?
> 
> thanks


No Rupali, not yet. Eagerly waiting!! In some other thread I found one person who has received the approval today applying on 13/4. I have applied on 11/4, yet didn't receive anything!! Confused how this works!!:confused2: What abt u?


----------



## babbar_manish

I am in same boat.
NSW, applied to state on 13-April-16 but no approval till now.

ICT BA 261111 60 points


----------



## vikaschandra

is this the updated list for todays invitation round?

Lakhy113	60	9-May-15
Shanners	60	4-Jun-15
immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15
wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15
dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15
unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15
cocox	60	14-Jul-15
luckyz	60	24-Jul-15
littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15
Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15
dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15
Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15
Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15
Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15
Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15
asydney	60	20-Aug-15
Sush1	60	14-Sep-15
jegan007	60	28-Sep-15
viv31085	60	30-Sep-15
thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15
vivek	60	30-Sep-15
bazsk	60	1-Oct-15
A-A	60	8-Oct-15
ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15
rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15
offto	60	30-Oct-15
malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15
Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15
Ravia	60	1-Nov-15
NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15
PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15
smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15
Meenus	60	5-Nov-15
manc0108	60	6-Nov-15
ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15
nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15
VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15
riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15
Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16
giridharj	60	27-Jan-16
Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16
Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16


----------



## tikki2282

Seems we do have some 70 pointers, may be dreamsanj have the updated list?


----------



## tikki2282

Basis past couple of rounds, very less chances of 65 pointers, for 60 pointers it's going to be a long wait for 189. ATB everyone.


----------



## dreamsanj

I have posted the updated list. I have removed those who confirmed me that they have accepted the 190 NSW nomination. But Yet I have left the 70 pointers as many did not choose to confirm back.
May be they are hopeful that they will get 189 today. our prayers are with you all.

GOOD LUCK.


1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16 
2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16 
3	CONJOINME	70	6-Apr-16	ICT SA	261112
3	thomasjacob4	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA	
4	shridharv86	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA	
3	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
8	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT 
9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16 
10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT 
11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16 
12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT 
13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16 
14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
16	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16 
17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
18	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16 
20	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
21	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
25	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT 
26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
30	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
36	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
42	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT 
43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
45	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
48	offto	60	30-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
48	Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15	ICT 
49	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
50	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
51	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
53	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT 
54	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
55	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT 
56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
57	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT 
58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
62	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
63	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT 
64	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
65	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
66	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
67	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
68	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16 
70	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT 
71	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT 
73	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT 
74	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
75	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
76	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
77	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## babbar_manish

Accepted NSW 190 invite on 13-April-16
waiting for nomination.

ICT BA Manish Babbar 60


----------



## tikki2282

Any invites today?


----------



## SubAustralia

Pspareek is also 70 pointer, add him




dreamsanj said:


> I have posted the updated list. I have removed those who confirmed me that they have accepted the 190 NSW nomination. But Yet I have left the 70 pointers as many did not choose to confirm back.
> May be they are hopeful that they will get 189 today. our prayers are with you all.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> 
> 1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16
> 2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16
> 3	CONJOINME	70	6-Apr-16	ICT SA	261112
> 3	thomasjacob4	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 4	shridharv86	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 3	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT
> 8	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT
> 9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT
> 11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16
> 14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 16	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16
> 17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 18	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16
> 20	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 36	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT
> 43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 45	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	offto	60	30-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15	ICT
> 49	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 50	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 53	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT
> 54	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 55	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 57	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT
> 58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 62	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 63	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT
> 64	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 65	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 66	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 67	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 68	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16
> 70	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT
> 71	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 73	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT
> 74	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 75	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 76	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 77	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## Rupali M

meet2ami said:


> No Rupali, not yet. Eagerly waiting!! In some other thread I found one person who has received the approval today applying on 13/4. I have applied on 11/4, yet didn't receive anything!! Confused how this works!!:confused2: What abt u?


You will get it soon ,, dont worry 
no i haven't , i have applied on 18th, so i dont think i will get it before you do.

Regards


----------



## dreamsanj

Yeah 70 Pointers,, whats the result?


----------



## sridharv86

Got the invite !!


----------



## nawneetdalal

I also got the invite just now :grinning::grinning:


----------



## tikki2282

Congrats sridharv and nawneetdalal.


----------



## tikki2282

Any 65 pointers got the invite?


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all invited!!!


----------



## jasgohyq

Can help to add me to the list for 189
JG 60 13-Apr-16



dreamsanj said:


> I have posted the updated list. I have removed those who confirmed me that they have accepted the 190 NSW nomination. But Yet I have left the 70 pointers as many did not choose to confirm back.
> May be they are hopeful that they will get 189 today. our prayers are with you all.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> 
> 1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16
> 2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16
> 3	CONJOINME	70	6-Apr-16	ICT SA	261112
> 3	thomasjacob4	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 4	shridharv86	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 3	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT
> 8	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT
> 9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT
> 11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16
> 14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 16	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16
> 17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 18	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16
> 20	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 36	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT
> 43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 45	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	offto	60	30-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15	ICT
> 49	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 50	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 53	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT
> 54	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 55	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 57	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT
> 58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 62	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 63	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT
> 64	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 65	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 66	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 67	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 68	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16
> 70	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT
> 71	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 73	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT
> 74	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 75	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 76	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 77	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16


----------



## anshulmadan

Congratulations to all the lucky applicants who have got the invite.


----------



## vsb546

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!!!


Hi today who got invite is for 189 or 190 NSW please let us know...


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!!!




Thanks Andrey


----------



## andreyx108b

nawneetdalal said:


> Thanks Andrey


Now a huge step - visa lodge  

I hope we meet in Sydney once you get a grant


----------



## nawneetdalal

andreyx108b said:


> Now a huge step - visa lodge
> 
> I hope we meet in Sydney once you get a grant


Agree - my documents are more or less ready except 1-2 and those will be ready in next 24 hours.

and absolutely yes , lets catch up for some wine soon at Syd 

one more question - All my PCCs are very recent but one of my wife's PCC was issued on 20th May 2015 (still within 1 yr) so what do you suggest should I go ahead with the same PCC or apply new one for her (which means additional 5 days) ?


----------



## andreyx108b

nawneetdalal said:


> Agree - my documents are more or less ready except 1-2 and those will be ready in next 24 hours. and absolutely yes , lets catch up for some wine soon at Syd  one more question - All my PCCs are very recent but one of my wife's PCC was issued on 20th May 2015 (still within 1 yr) so what do you suggest should I go ahead with the same PCC or apply new one for her (which means additional 5 days) ?


Wine sounds cool 

I would suggest to get a new one, as your IED - will depend on it, this it will be 20/05/2016. Unless you want to travel that quick.


----------



## anis2212

dreamsanj said:


> I have posted the updated list. I have removed those who confirmed me that they have accepted the 190 NSW nomination. But Yet I have left the 70 pointers as many did not choose to confirm back.
> May be they are hopeful that they will get 189 today. our prayers are with you all.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> 
> 1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16
> 2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16
> 3	CONJOINME	70	6-Apr-16	ICT SA	261112
> 3	thomasjacob4	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 4	shridharv86	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 3	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT
> 8	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT
> 9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT
> 11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16
> 14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 16	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16
> 17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 18	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16
> 20	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 36	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT
> 43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 45	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	offto	60	30-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15	ICT
> 49	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 50	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 53	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT
> 54	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 55	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 57	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT
> 58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 62	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 63	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT
> 64	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 65	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 66	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 67	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 68	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16
> 70	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT
> 71	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 73	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT
> 74	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 75	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 76	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 77	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16




May I request to add me in the list? ICTBA NSW 190 EOI submitted 25-Mar-16 with 60 points. 

Thanking in advance. 
Anis


----------



## conjoinme

Got the invite. 70 points. eoi - 6 April


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi All

Any 60 Pointers are they getting invites for NSW with 55+5 for ICT BA
Or 65 and above only?
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations Sridharv, Naveen and conjoinme on receiving your ITA.


----------



## vikaschandra

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any 60 Pointers are they getting invites for NSW with 55+5 for ICT BA
> Or 65 and above only?
> Regards
> Ridhi


55+5 still seems to be in the waiting list as of now only 60+5 and higher pointers are been invited


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

How much time is the waiting list for 55+5 = 60 Pointers. I will give PTE again to get BAND 8 for increasing 10 Points.
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra

ridhidureja said:


> How much time is the waiting list for 55+5 = 60 Pointers. I will give PTE again to get BAND 8 for increasing 10 Points.
> Regards
> Ridhi


It is difficult to say when 55+5 would start receiving invites. It would be better if you improve your points


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Sridharv, Naveen and conjoinme on receiving your ITA.


Thanks vikaschandra. Planning to lodge in couple of days as have all docs ready except form 80, 1221 and resume.


----------



## viv101

nawneetdalal said:


> I also got the invite just now :grinning::grinning:


Congrats!
what is your time line?
how do you get an ITA? - is it a mail or is it at skill select?
i accepted NSW nomination on 14 april but yet to hear it from them


----------



## luckyz

The 27th April round day ends and as expected 70 pointers are only invited.. I shall be accepting my NSW invitation (60+5) as it expires on 29th April 2016. Was keeping an eye today if 60 pointers can be lucky..


----------



## DavidBenjamin

luckyz said:


> The 27th April round day ends and as expected 70 pointers are only invited.. I shall be accepting my NSW invitation (60+5) as it expires on 29th April 2016. Was keeping an eye today if 60 pointers can be lucky..


Lucky...can you tell me what are the chances of 60+5 pointers to get invite for NSW ? 261112 System Analyst.


----------



## luckyz

NSW is sending the invites in a span of 3 month for 60+5 pointers.


----------



## andreyx108b

luckyz said:


> NSW is sending the invites in a span of 3 month for 60+5 pointers.


60+ 5 is more or less recent... 65+5 is throughout the year...


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Thank you Andreyx and Luckyz


----------



## luckyz

I have accepted NSW 190 invitation. Submitted the form today and made a payment of 300 AUD.

Thanks all for your continuous support


----------



## andreyx108b

luckyz said:


> I have accepted NSW 190 invitation. Submitted the form today and made a payment of 300 AUD. Thanks all for your continuous support


Good luck!


----------



## luckyz

Thank you 



andreyx108b said:


> Good luck!


----------



## pribaaji

Hello everybody,
I have applied for BA under 189 on 20th April with 65 points.I did not select the 190 option.But now looking at the current situation i am planning to create 2nd EOI for 190 for NSW SS. Since there are many members in the forum who have applied for SS NSW and have received invites, could you please help me in understanding as to how much weeks will it take to get a SS invite from NSW with 65+5 points. Or do u guys suggest I wait for 189 with 65 points? Anyone inputs on VIC SS for BA?All your inputs will be of very great help.

Thanks and Regards,
Balaji.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

andreyx108b said:


> 60+ 5 is more or less recent... 65+5 is throughout the year...


Can you tell me how recent is this development? Last few weeks or months ?


----------



## andreyx108b

DavidBenjamin said:


> Can you tell me how recent is this development? Last few weeks or months ?


About a month


----------



## thomasjacob4

dreamsanj said:


> I have posted the updated list. I have removed those who confirmed me that they have accepted the 190 NSW nomination. But Yet I have left the 70 pointers as many did not choose to confirm back.
> May be they are hopeful that they will get 189 today. our prayers are with you all.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> 
> 1	vihansri	70	4-Apr-16
> 2	nawneetdalal	70	5-Apr-16
> 3	CONJOINME	70	6-Apr-16	ICT SA	261112
> 3	thomasjacob4	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 4	shridharv86	70	12-Apr-16	ICT	BA
> 3	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 5	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT
> 6	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA
> 7	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT
> 8	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT
> 9	Michael	65	2-Mar-16
> 10	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT
> 11	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16
> 12	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 13	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16
> 14	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16
> 15	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16
> 16	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16
> 17	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16
> 18	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16
> 20	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 21	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 22	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT
> 23	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT
> 25	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT
> 26	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 27	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 29	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT
> 30	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT
> 31	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 32	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT
> 33	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 34	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT
> 36	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 37	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 38	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 39	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 40	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 41	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 42	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT
> 43	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 44	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 45	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 46	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	offto	60	30-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 47	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 48	Manish Babbar	60	31-Oct-15	ICT
> 49	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 50	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 51	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 52	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
> 53	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT
> 54	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT
> 55	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT
> 56	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 57	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT
> 58	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
> 62	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 63	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT
> 64	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 65	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
> 66	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 67	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT
> 68	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16
> 70	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT
> 71	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT
> 73	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT
> 74	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 75	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT
> 76	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16
> 77	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16



I'm accepting my NSW invite tomorrow as I didn't rcv the 189 today.. (i got my NSW invite 2 weeks back.. tomorrow is the last day to submit).. please remove my name off the list.
thanks


----------



## tikki2282

thomasjacob4 said:


> I'm accepting my NSW invite tomorrow as I didn't rcv the 189 today.. (i got my NSW invite 2 weeks back.. tomorrow is the last day to submit).. please remove my name off the list.
> 
> thanks



Hard luck. Looks like Sridharv got the invite and his EOI date is 12th April.


----------



## thomasjacob4

tikki2282 said:


> Hard luck. Looks like Sridharv got the invite and his EOI date is 12th April.


no.. you know I thought the points on this list was for SS. my points was including SS.. so its actually 65+5... I guess his was 70 for 189 itself. 
anyway, I wanted to stay in NSW only.. as my cousins live there itself :boxing:


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Thanks again !


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> I can understand the anxiety. I would advise you wait for this week as you would be completing 90 days post visa lodge and thereby if nothing comes up you can give them a call by on 2nd May 2016


Vikas, 

As per andrey the 90 days time is counted from the day of CO contact...is it so? or from the date of visa application...nd yes there is too much of anxiety, all day my mind is diverted in this only nd moreover as you said the immi tracker says everyone else except me have already received the VISA

Kanwar


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> Vikas, As per andrey the 90 days time is counted from the day of CO contact...is it so? or from the date of visa application...nd yes there is too much of anxiety, all day my mind is diverted in this only nd moreover as you said the immi tracker says everyone else except me have already received the VISA Kanwar


I would say, normally 90 days from lodge most people will get a grant. 

After CO contact usually around 60 days and up to 90.. And then some wait very looong time...


----------



## vikaschandra

pribaaji said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have applied for BA under 189 on 20th April with 65 points.I did not select the 190 option.But now looking at the current situation i am planning to create 2nd EOI for 190 for NSW SS. Since there are many members in the forum who have applied for SS NSW and have received invites, could you please help me in understanding as to how much weeks will it take to get a SS invite from NSW with 65+5 points. Or do u guys suggest I wait for 189 with 65 points? Anyone inputs on VIC SS for BA?All your inputs will be of very great help.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Balaji.


With 65 points you will get the 189 invite but it would take some time probably after july only. If you are ik with 2 years state commitment then go for NSW and VIC. 

For NSW you have fair chance to get the nomination soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I would say, normally 90 days from lodge most people will get a grant.
> 
> After CO contact usually around 60 days and up to 90.. And then some wait very looong time...


Kanwar I'd agree with Andy. Few cases get stuck somewhere which has been happening with each rounds applicant. 

But here the delay would not necessarily mean it is stuck probably the visa processing officers must be doing some checks. Hoping you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## saurabhshahi

I have experience of almost 8 years,however i have evidence like ITR,Form 16 for last 6 years only.Rest of the two years i was getting cash in hand and also i got affidavit from one of my colleague working at that time. other than that i don't have much to show as evidence for first two years. Please anyone suggest that should i go for 6 years of experience or 8 years?


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> I would say, normally 90 days from lodge most people will get a grant.
> 
> After CO contact usually around 60 days and up to 90.. And then some wait very looong time...


Humm...so thats pretty tricky, i really dont know why the CO is taking so long evn after providing all documents , all is done but this last minute wait is like a sword hanging over my head, thanks anrey nd vikas you guys are realy saviour's 

Kanwar


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey guys,

Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:

All the best to everyone !


----------



## tikki2282

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone !




Congrats


----------



## vikaschandra

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone !


Congratulations to you and your family Anshul..


----------



## anshulmadan

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your family Anshul..


Thanks Vikas. I hope to get more help from this forum to land myself into a suitable job once I move to Australia.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## anshulmadan

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## offto

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone !


Congratulations!!


----------



## jasgohyq

offto said:


> Congratulations!!


Congratulations!! Hopefully I will get the NSW Invite pretty soon too!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## viv101

jasgohyq said:


> Congratulations!! Hopefully I will get the NSW Invite pretty soon too!!:fingerscrossed:


whats your time line?


----------



## riteshbv

Cheers Anshul. 
Very nice to hear that you received grant within 5 weeks after submitting documents


----------



## jasgohyq

viv101 said:


> whats your time line?


___________________________________________________________________
Updated my 190 EOI to 65 on 14 Apr, hopefully can get invite on May :fingerscrossed:

EOI: 13/04/2016 189 ( 60 pts) ICT BA 261111
EOI: 27/01/2016 190 (60 pts), updated my points to (65 Pts) on 14/04/2016 NSW
NSW INVITE: 
NSW FEES : 
Invites:
MED:
PCC:
GRANT:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DanielOZ

jasgohyq said:


> ___________________________________________________________________
> Updated my 190 EOI to 65 on 14 Apr, hopefully can get invite on May :fingerscrossed:
> 
> EOI: 13/04/2016 189 ( 60 pts) ICT BA 261111
> EOI: 27/01/2016 190 (60 pts), updated my points to (65 Pts) on 14/04/2016 NSW
> NSW INVITE:
> NSW FEES :
> Invites:
> MED:
> PCC:
> GRANT:fingerscrossed:


I applied EOI 190 (65 pt) for ACT SS on 12 March , but haven't received any response....


----------



## sethisaab

Congrats anshulmadan

That was super quick, who was your CO and which GSM




anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone !


----------



## sandeepss6s

Subscribing

Saw earlier posts on thread tracking eoi applicants, please add me in:
Name: Sandeep
Anzsco code: 261112 systems analyst
Points: 65
Visa type: 189
Date of effect: 12th April, 2016


----------



## anshulmadan

riteshbv said:


> Cheers Anshul.
> Very nice to hear that you received grant within 5 weeks after submitting documents


It was not even 3 weeks. I submitted my docs on 11th April and got my grant on 28th April. I was expecting atleast a months time, but I guess they are processing it faster due to holidays and nearing end of aus year. May be you also get it soon. All d best.


----------



## anshulmadan

sethisaab said:


> Congrats anshulmadan
> 
> That was super quick, who was your CO and which GSM


By the time I did my medicals and was expecting a CO to be assigned for further verifications, I was amazed to see that CO from brisbane was assigned on 25 th April and he gave me a grant on 28Th. I believe thats pretty quick may be because I had left no room for any discrepancy. I gave him my wife PTE scores as well and all other documents with extra proofs as well.


----------



## conjoinme

anshulmadan said:


> By the time I did my medicals and was expecting a CO to be assigned for further verifications, I was amazed to see that CO from brisbane was assigned on 25 th April and he gave me a grant on 28Th. I believe thats pretty quick may be because I had left no room for any discrepancy. I gave him my wife PTE scores as well and all other documents with extra proofs as well.


Congrats Anshul, thats superquick for sure! Can you please share few more details like experience points claimed and what all docs you submitted to substantiate those? You mentioned wife Pte scores. Did you claim partner points? If yes, did you also submit any experience documents for her?
I reckon you would have submitted form 80 & 1221. But did you submit resume? Sorry for so many queries but I am about to lodge visa and this would definitely be very helpful.
Thanks in advance


----------



## anshulmadan

conjoinme said:


> Congrats Anshul, thats superquick for sure! Can you please share few more details like experience points claimed and what all docs you submitted to substantiate those? You mentioned wife Pte scores. Did you claim partner points? If yes, did you also submit any experience documents for her?
> I reckon you would have submitted form 80 & 1221. But did you submit resume? Sorry for so many queries but I am about to lodge visa and this would definitely be very helpful.
> Thanks in advance


My signature will tell you about the points and category I have filed my visa in. Secondly I have not claimed my wife (spouse 5 points). I had submitted the following proofs in order to make everything look perfect and genuine.

1. My education docs incl marksheet, degrees from 10 th till B.Tech all attested and notarized with valid outside India stamp.
2. My work offer letters with experience letters, resignation letters, ITR returns and pay slips (3 previous months ) to prove my work experience.
3. English medium certificate for my wife from her last college and adding on to that a valid 5+ band pte score for her.
4. Mine and my spouse cv with offer letters, pay slips and education documents.
5. Other supporting documents like ACS clearance, passport copies, PCC, EOI invitation, etc.

Try attaching whatever u can to prove ur claimed points and the CO will be happy to give u a visa without much verification. Dont let the CO to come back and ask you for documents , try providing whatever docs u can at the first instance itself, else in that case it will further delay ur process. Hope this helps.


----------



## conjoinme

anshulmadan said:


> My signature will tell you about the points and category I have filed my visa in. Secondly I have not claimed my wife (spouse 5 points). I had submitted the following proofs in order to make everything look perfect and genuine.
> 
> 1. My education docs incl marksheet, degrees from 10 th till B.Tech all attested and notarized with valid outside India stamp.
> 2. My work offer letters with experience letters, resignation letters, ITR returns and pay slips (3 previous months ) to prove my work experience.
> 3. English medium certificate for my wife from her last college and adding on to that a valid 5+ band pte score for her.
> 4. Mine and my spouse cv with offer letters, pay slips and education documents.
> 5. Other supporting documents like ACS clearance, passport copies, PCC, EOI invitation, etc.
> 
> Try attaching whatever u can to prove ur claimed points and the CO will be happy to give u a visa without much verification. Dont let the CO to come back and ask you for documents , try providing whatever docs u can at the first instance itself, else in that case it will further delay ur process. Hope this helps.


Thanks mate, its definitely helpful. Good Luck with your future plans including job search.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

anshulmadan said:


> My signature will tell you about the points and category I have filed my visa in. Secondly I have not claimed my wife (spouse 5 points). I had submitted the following proofs in order to make everything look perfect and genuine.
> 
> 1. My education docs incl marksheet, degrees from 10 th till B.Tech all attested and notarized with valid outside India stamp.
> 2. My work offer letters with experience letters, resignation letters, ITR returns and pay slips (3 previous months ) to prove my work experience.
> 3. English medium certificate for my wife from her last college and adding on to that a valid 5+ band pte score for her.
> 4. Mine and my spouse cv with offer letters, pay slips and education documents.
> 5. Other supporting documents like ACS clearance, passport copies, PCC, EOI invitation, etc.
> 
> Try attaching whatever u can to prove ur claimed points and the CO will be happy to give u a visa without much verification. Dont let the CO to come back and ask you for documents , try providing whatever docs u can at the first instance itself, else in that case it will further delay ur process. Hope this helps.


Congrats anshulmadhan


----------



## anshulmadan

Thank you all! Lets hope for the best that I can get some good job there after I land there. Although I have not heard anyone getting a Project Manager or managerial job there upon landing & since I have been into managerial work since long with almost NILL IT tech experience so I need to focus and plan ahead for some IT skill as well. DO let me know if someone else also has the same dilemma. 

Anshul


----------



## mansikhanna83

anshulmadan said:


> My signature will tell you about the points and category I have filed my visa in. Secondly I have not claimed my wife (spouse 5 points). I had submitted the following proofs in order to make everything look perfect and genuine.
> 
> 1. My education docs incl marksheet, degrees from 10 th till B.Tech all attested and notarized with valid outside India stamp.
> 2. My work offer letters with experience letters, resignation letters, ITR returns and pay slips (3 previous months ) to prove my work experience.
> 3. English medium certificate for my wife from her last college and adding on to that a valid 5+ band pte score for her.
> 4. Mine and my spouse cv with offer letters, pay slips and education documents.
> 5. Other supporting documents like ACS clearance, passport copies, PCC, EOI invitation, etc.
> 
> Try attaching whatever u can to prove ur claimed points and the CO will be happy to give u a visa without much verification. Dont let the CO to come back and ask you for documents , try providing whatever docs u can at the first instance itself, else in that case it will further delay ur process. Hope this helps.


Congratsss Anshul.....


----------



## tikki2282

Any NSW invites today/this week?


----------



## RMG

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on 22/04 with 70 points for 189, when is the probable expected date for receiving Invitation ? Any thoughts....


----------



## andreyx108b

RMG said:


> Hello, I have submitted my EOI on 22/04 with 70 points for 189, when is the probable expected date for receiving Invitation ? Any thoughts....


Next round  

Good luck


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Anshul can you tell me what is the difference between a regular notary stamp and the one that is valid ouside India ?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

anshulmadan said:


> My signature will tell you about the points and category I have filed my visa in. Secondly I have not claimed my wife (spouse 5 points). I had submitted the following proofs in order to make everything look perfect and genuine.
> 
> 1. My education docs incl marksheet, degrees from 10 th till B.Tech all attested and notarized with valid outside India stamp.
> 2. My work offer letters with experience letters, resignation letters, ITR returns and pay slips (3 previous months ) to prove my work experience.
> 3. English medium certificate for my wife from her last college and adding on to that a valid 5+ band pte score for her.
> 4. Mine and my spouse cv with offer letters, pay slips and education documents.
> 5. Other supporting documents like ACS clearance, passport copies, PCC, EOI invitation, etc.
> 
> Try attaching whatever u can to prove ur claimed points and the CO will be happy to give u a visa without much verification. Dont let the CO to come back and ask you for documents , try providing whatever docs u can at the first instance itself, else in that case it will further delay ur process. Hope this helps.



Can you tell me what is the difference between regular notary seal and notary valid outside india ? Let me know so that I can do the same.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Is there any system analyst in the forum who has a Unix background ?


----------



## RMG

andreyx108b said:


> Next round
> 
> Good luck


Next round you mean May 11th ?


----------



## vikaschandra

RMG said:


> Next round you mean May 11th ?


Yes. whenever the next round happens most probably 11th May


----------



## viv101

Vikas,

i require some advice..

applied for NSW nomination approval on 14 april and supplemented documents on 21 april
was expecting to receive ITA in this week but didn't happen.
would you suggested i open an IMMI acount and start with meds etc?


Thanks
V


----------



## andreyx108b

viv101 said:


> Vikas, i require some advice.. applied for NSW nomination approval on 14 april and supplemented documents on 21 april was expecting to receive ITA in this week but didn't happen. would you suggested i open an IMMI acount and start with meds etc? Thanks V


I would.


----------



## darrenjacob

By God's grace i Finally got my grant for 189 (Melbourne) today.. It took 162 days. Thanks to vikas and Andre for helping out with my questions..


----------



## andreyx108b

darrenjacob said:


> By God's grace i Finally got my grant for 189 (Melbourne) today.. It took 162 days. Thanks to vikas and Andre for helping out with my questions..


 congrats mate)))


----------



## viv101

andreyx108b said:


> I would.


Danke,
i created an IMMI account and started with "New Application"
and i don't see 190?!!


----------



## anshulmadan

DavidBenjamin said:


> Can you tell me what is the difference between regular notary seal and notary valid outside india ? Let me know so that I can do the same.


A regular notary seal is notarized document for India while a notarized officer who is allowed to notarize documents which are valid outside india as well has a commission granted to him for that power. He puts total 7 seals on the papers out of which the first 4 are very imp:-
1. Notary round seal with notary stamp.
2. Valid outside india stamp.
3. The seal stating his commission expiry (the notary officer commission expiry)
4. Entry no with date stamp
5. Attested and verified to be true copy stamp
6. Verifier with original stamp
7. A date stamp for the date of the notary.

Although many notary officers do differently but many of my friends told me to get a notary stamp and a valid outside india with commission expiry stamp for sure as that matters to documents attested for outside india purposes. Now I dont know whether this was really helpful or not but I believed this might have played a role in gettin an grant early because I asked my employers and they said that they have not received any verification call from Australia. 

My notary guy charged me 30 rs for each document for the above mentioned 7 seals aalthough their handbook states 200 rs for each document.

I hope this helps.
Anshul


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Vikas,
> 
> As per andrey the 90 days time is counted from the day of CO contact...is it so? or from the date of visa application...nd yes there is too much of anxiety, all day my mind is diverted in this only nd moreover as you said the immi tracker says everyone else except me have already received the VISA
> 
> Kanwar


Probably something is not right which is why it's taking department more then the prescribed time...well now i can only wait nd wait, will see it atleast through may nd then see what to do

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

darrenjacob said:


> By God's grace i Finally got my grant for 189 (Melbourne) today.. It took 162 days. Thanks to vikas and Andre for helping out with my questions..


Congratulations Darren. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Probably something is not right which is why it's taking department more then the prescribed time...well now i can only wait nd wait, will see it atleast through may nd then see what to do
> 
> Kanwar


Hopefully within next couple of weeks the grant should be issued for you


----------



## viv101

guys , any response to my previous posts?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10060162-post4605.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10060602-post4609.html


----------



## darrenjacob

vikaschandra said:


> darrenjacob said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace i Finally got my grant for 189 (Melbourne) today.. It took 162 days. Thanks to vikas and Andre for helping out with my questions..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Darren. Best wishes for your future endeavors
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## darrenjacob

andreyx108b said:


> darrenjacob said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace i Finally got my grant for 189 (Melbourne) today.. It took 162 days. Thanks to vikas and Andre for helping out with my questions..
> 
> 
> 
> congrats mate)))
Click to expand...

Thanks Andre


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> i require some advice..
> 
> applied for NSW nomination approval on 14 april and supplemented documents on 21 april
> was expecting to receive ITA in this week but didn't happen.
> would you suggested i open an IMMI acount and start with meds etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> V


Viv For medicals before visa lodge check this link


----------



## vikaschandra

vikaschandra said:


> Viv For medicals before visa lodge check this link


Viv aso note that doing medicals before hand would affect your IED. 

Refer to think thread here as well for support


----------



## trideep123

Hi Guys,

Couple of quick Qs: 

1) I am from India but have been in London for last 4 years, so I have selected UK as my usual country of residence, is this correct please?
2) Also, it costs quite a lot to get the medicals in UK so I was wondering if I could do this in India although my usual country of residence will be UK. I am planning to visit India in June.

Would appreciate if someone could please help me with these queries.


----------



## vikaschandra

trideep123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Couple of quick Qs:
> 
> 1) I am from India but have been in London for last 4 years, so I have selected UK as my usual country of residence, is this correct please?
> 2) Also, it costs quite a lot to get the medicals in UK so I was wondering if I could do this in India although my usual country of residence will be UK. I am planning to visit India in June.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone could please help me with these queries.


1. Correct
2. You can do medicals in India but make sure that the health details are update and the status is "No Action Required" before you depart for UK. In case the CO requests additional test presumably you would have to visit same panel physician.


----------



## trideep123

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. You can do medicals in India but make sure that the health details are update and the status is "No Action Required" before you depart for UK. In case the CO requests additional test presumably you would have to visit same panel physician.


Thanks Vikas, but I guess that the required tests are confirmed once you provide responses to the questions in my health declarations, can CO ask for more tests later? Does this happen frequently?


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> Viv aso note that doing medicals before hand would affect your IED.
> 
> Refer to think thread here as well for support


Yap, so IED will definitely become a constraint if i get the meds done right away. But won't that constraint still be there if lets say i got an invite and then went in for meds?

The standard way is that CO asks for meds , right?


----------



## vikaschandra

trideep123 said:


> Thanks Vikas, but I guess that the required tests are confirmed once you provide responses to the questions in my health declarations, can CO ask for more tests later? Does this happen frequently?


If all the tests are good the CO would not ask for additional test but in any case if they feel their is additional teat required they might. Usually it doesn't happen but since it is medical I can't be sure to say that it may not happen


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Yap, so IED will definitely become a constraint if i get the meds done right away. But won't that constraint still be there if lets say i got an invite and then went in for meds?
> 
> The standard way is that CO asks for meds , right?


Sure you can do medicals prior to visa lodge but two months prior to visa lodge and then the visa outcome when it comes may play an important role. Say you do medicals in May get invite by may first round and lodge visa it would not make much difference but in many cases when a person does medicals ahead of time and ends up getting invite after 3 months + lodges visa in another one month + the visa grant comes after another 3 months he might get only 5 months time for IED. 

Hope that explains


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> Sure you can do medicals prior to visa lodge but two months prior to visa lodge and then the visa outcome when it comes may play an important role. Say you do medicals in May get invite by may first round and lodge visa it would not make much difference but in many cases when a person does medicals ahead of time and ends up getting invite after 3 months + lodges visa in another one month + the visa grant comes after another 3 months he might get only 5 months time for IED.
> 
> Hope that explains


perfectly explained Vikas, you ought to have your own MARA agency buddy 

and i must add with realism that this forum is alive because of you and few other helpful guys.
I've seen the canada forum...the "senior" ones there are just opposite of you.
good work and thanks for your guidance.


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> perfectly explained Vikas, you ought to have your own MARA agency buddy
> 
> and i must add with realism that this forum is alive because of you and few other helpful guys.
> I've seen the canada forum...the "senior" ones there are just opposite of you.
> good work and thanks for your guidance.


Ohh I am better off helping people here on the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I got all this from our seniors here thanks to KeeDa, Andrey other guys around from whom I learnt a lot. Almost every post here which is a query has some information to know about. It is like taking from one, storing it and giving to another when required. 

Specialized Mara Agents are too good as giving migration advise is their profession. We do it out of our pleasure.


----------



## anis2212

vikaschandra said:


> Sure you can do medicals prior to visa lodge but two months prior to visa lodge and then the visa outcome when it comes may play an important role. Say you do medicals in May get invite by may first round and lodge visa it would not make much difference but in many cases when a person does medicals ahead of time and ends up getting invite after 3 months + lodges visa in another one month + the visa grant comes after another 3 months he might get only 5 months time for IED.
> 
> Hope that explains



Hi Vikas,

Is there any validity of medicals and PCC? e.g. English test result valid for 2 years. I heard that DIBP given condition like Medical and PCC should be latest like result issued 15-30 days before visa application - is that true?


Regards
Anis

-------------------------------------------------------------
EOI 190 NSW 25-Mar-16 on ICT BA with 60 points. 
Invitation 190 (NSW): XXX


----------



## vikaschandra

anis2212 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Is there any validity of medicals and PCC? e.g. English test result valid for 2 years. I heard that DIBP given condition like Medical and PCC should be latest like result issued 15-30 days before visa application - is that true?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Anis
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI 190 NSW 25-Mar-16 on ICT BA with 60 points.
> Invitation 190 (NSW): XXX


Medical and PCC are valid for a year. As said it should not be expired that is not be more than a year old. Not necessary to have it issued juat 15-30 days it can be couple of months old or little more as well no issues with that. 

As know the IED depends on the medical and PCC which ever expires earlier hence even the CO's prefer to have them not issued very long time back in order to not be bound to give the applicant very short duration to make Initial entry.


----------



## aliee

sridharv86 said:


> It's for 189. Shall keep you posted. What's ur DOE
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Hey Sridharv... I saw your username on Immitracker and saw you got an invite! 
Congrats!!! I submitted just 2 days later than you with 70 points but did not get an invite. Hoping to get it in the next one!!


----------



## vikaschandra

aliee said:


> Hey Sridharv... I saw your username on Immitracker and saw you got an invite!
> Congrats!!! I submitted just 2 days later than you with 70 points but did not get an invite. Hoping to get it in the next one!!


You will get it in the upcoming round


----------



## reachranjanb

I have 65 points (60+5) and planning to apply for 190 visa for NSW. I am applying it under ICT Business Analyst. Is there any chance of getting my application picked by June?


----------



## vikaschandra

reachranjanb said:


> I have 65 points (60+5) and planning to apply for 190 visa for NSW. I am applying it under ICT Business Analyst. Is there any chance of getting my application picked by June?


With 65 you have good chance for 190 hopefully yes


----------



## Abhishu

Guys ,
I have a question. 
Do we need to present any proof if there is any employment gap. 

In my case , I worked in a company for 3 months . I did not mention in my acs as I was not able to produce any reference letter. Though the organization was very big and reputated, I removed from my resume also and it resulted as employment gap. 

Pls advice me .


----------



## reachranjanb

Thanks Vikas for the suggestion.
Currently I am 32 years, and on 15th June, I would be turning 33 years. Hence I would be losing 5 points for age.
In case I get the state approval before June mid, then for ITA my points would be 60 (55+5). Would it have any issue/impact on the application?


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhishu said:


> Guys ,
> I have a question.
> Do we need to present any proof if there is any employment gap.
> 
> In my case , I worked in a company for 3 months . I did not mention in my acs as I was not able to produce any reference letter. Though the organization was very big and reputated, I removed from my resume also and it resulted as employment gap.
> 
> Pls advice me .


Once you get your invite based in the points claimed for the employment and lodge visa application you would need to mark the employment as non relevant to the occupation code also would need to provide that employment episode details on form 80 which will cover the gap it would not have any impact whatsoever


----------



## vikaschandra

reachranjanb said:


> Thanks Vikas for the suggestion.
> Currently I am 32 years, and on 15th June, I would be turning 33 years. Hence I would be losing 5 points for age.
> In case I get the state approval before June mid, then for ITA my points would be 60 (55+5). Would it have any issue/impact on the application?


If you receive you ITA even a day before your Birthday the eoi will freeze and the change in birth year would have no change in your points. 

In worst case if you you do not receive invite before your birthday 5 points will decrease and but your eoi will still be valid with new date of effect.


----------



## Eage

Hi vikas,

I had applied for 189 with 60 points as System Analyst on 03/03/2016.
As I had seen some of replies from the experts that chance are slim for this year so applied another EOI for 190 Vic on 16/03/2016. (60+5)

I received acknowledgement on 06/04/2016. It's been 4 weeks since acknowledgement but haven't heard any thing.

What are the chances to get invite?

Will it be good to go with one more EOI under 190 for NSW. Can we submit 3 EOI.

I am 32 now and my age will change this Sep and loose 5 points.

Pnts break up.

Age - 30 pnts
Edu - 15 pnts ( B.E E&TC)
Exp - 5 pnts (ACS deducted 4 yrs from my 7.6yrs of exp)
PTE - 10 pnts (65+)

Total - 60

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aliee

When is the next invitation round for 189 after the current one which was on 27th April?


----------



## vikaschandra

Eage said:


> Hi vikas,
> 
> I had applied for 189 with 60 points as System Analyst on 03/03/2016.
> As I had seen some of replies from the experts that chance are slim for this year so applied another EOI for 190 Vic on 16/03/2016. (60+5)
> 
> I received acknowledgement on 06/04/2016. It's been 4 weeks since acknowledgement but haven't heard any thing.
> 
> What are the chances to get invite?
> 
> Will it be good to go with one more EOI under 190 for NSW. Can we submit 3 EOI.
> 
> I am 32 now and my age will change this Sep and loose 5 points.
> 
> Pnts break up.
> 
> Age - 30 pnts
> Edu - 15 pnts ( B.E E&TC)
> Exp - 5 pnts (ACS deducted 4 yrs from my 7.6yrs of exp)
> PTE - 10 pnts (65+)
> 
> Total - 60
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well Vic are slow with the process hence it is difficult to predict when you can hear from them sometimes it might take up to 12 weeks. 

you can lodge multiple EOI. Lodge an EOI with NSW at the earliest to get in the queue.


----------



## vikaschandra

aliee said:


> When is the next invitation round for 189 after the current one which was on 27th April?


Most probably the upcoming rounds would be on 11th May and 25th May


----------



## andreyx108b

aliee said:


> When is the next invitation round for 189 after the current one which was on 27th April?


Seems like on the 11th.


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



vikaschandra said:


> Well Vic are slow with the process hence it is difficult to predict when you can hear from them sometimes it might take up to 12 weeks.
> 
> you can lodge multiple EOI. Lodge an EOI with NSW at the earliest to get in the queue.



Hi All,

I accepted the NSW invite and filed for NSW nomination on 18th April 2016. Submitted all the required documents and paid the fees of 300 AUD.

Any idea by when can I expect the nomination confirmation from NSW ? 


Thanks,
Vinay


----------



## offto

vj2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I accepted the NSW invite and filed for NSW nomination on 18th April 2016. Submitted all the required documents and paid the fees of 300 AUD.
> 
> Any idea by when can I expect the nomination confirmation from NSW ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay


In the same boat mate...no clue as to how soon can they turn around..has anybody else got approval on the nomination recently?


----------



## nringty

I too submitted on the same date, have not got a confirmation from NSW yet. I don't think there is anyone from ICT BA who has got the confirmation from NSW (i.e. 7th or 15th APR invitations)



vj2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I accepted the NSW invite and filed for NSW nomination on 18th April 2016. Submitted all the required documents and paid the fees of 300 AUD.
> 
> Any idea by when can I expect the nomination confirmation from NSW ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay


----------



## dreamsanj

nringty said:


> I too submitted on the same date, have not got a confirmation from NSW yet. I don't think there is anyone from ICT BA who has got the confirmation from NSW (i.e. 7th or 15th APR invitations)


Well There are lot of BA's who have got confirmation and ITA to apply for visa for NSW who got their invite on 7th. those who paid before 13th have got the mails. I know 3 cases.

Now those who got invite on 15th and are waiting, please factor in 14 days


----------



## nringty

ok, I was not aware that some BAs got confirmation. Thats good news then, hope we all get confirmation soon. 


dreamsanj said:


> Well There are lot of BA's who have got confirmation and ITA to apply for visa for NSW who got their invite on 7th. those who paid before 13th have got the mails. I know 3 cases.


----------



## offto

dreamsanj said:


> Well There are lot of BA's who have got confirmation and ITA to apply for visa for NSW who got their invite on 7th. those who paid before 13th have got the mails. I know 3 cases.
> 
> Now those who got invite on 15th and are waiting, please factor in 14 days


Thank you for chiming in..let's hope the approval comes through soon..


----------



## viv101

vj2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I accepted the NSW invite and filed for NSW nomination on 18th April 2016. Submitted all the required documents and paid the fees of 300 AUD.
> 
> Any idea by when can I expect the nomination confirmation from NSW ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay


From what i have observed in this forum the approval *usually* arrives in 10 to 12 business days, though there have been exceptions.
example a guy is waiting since 24 Mar and me as well.


----------



## meet2ami

dreamsanj said:


> Well There are lot of BA's who have got confirmation and ITA to apply for visa for NSW who got their invite on 7th. those who paid before 13th have got the mails. I know 3 cases.
> 
> Now those who got invite on 15th and are waiting, please factor in 14 days


I have paid on 11th, didn't receive the approval till date!!  :confused2:


----------



## Sf80

dreamsanj said:


> nringty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too submitted on the same date, have not got a confirmation from NSW yet. I don't think there is anyone from ICT BA who has got the confirmation from NSW (i.e. 7th or 15th APR invitations)
> 
> 
> 
> Well There are lot of BA's who have got confirmation and ITA to apply for visa for NSW who got their invite on 7th. those who paid before 13th have got the mails. I know 3 cases.
> 
> Now those who got invite on 15th and are waiting, please factor in 14 days
Click to expand...

I paid on 10th april no approval till date


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> From what i have observed in this forum the approval *usually* arrives in 10 to 12 business days, though there have been exceptions.
> example a guy is waiting since 24 Mar and me as well.


As per the official timeline it could go up to 12 weeks. Though it is not taking so long at this time. 

check this thread as well for guidelines


----------



## viv101

vikaschandra said:


> As per the official timeline it could go up to 12 weeks. Though it is not taking so long at this time.
> 
> check this thread as well for guidelines


Yes ofcourse the offical approval duration guideline is 12 weeks.
I was referring to the usual duration of arrival of ITA for quite few members of this forum.


----------



## caldezam

Sf80 said:


> I paid on 10th april no approval till date


Same here, I applied for nomination and paid on 10th April and still waiting for approval.

------------
EOI: 16 Mar 2016 (189 and 190 NSW)
Points for BA: 60 + 5
NSW nomination received: 7 April 2016
NSW accepted for 190: 10 April 2016
Waiting for ITA from NSW: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sf80

caldezam said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid on 10th april no approval till date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I applied for nomination and paid on 10th April and still waiting for approval.
> 
> ------------
> EOI: 16 Mar 2016 (189 and 190 NSW)
> Points for BA: 60 + 5
> NSW nomination received: 7 April 2016
> NSW accepted for 190: 10 April 2016
> Waiting for ITA from NSW:
Click to expand...

Exact same points exact same timelines  waiting is killing me!!!!


----------



## kkowloori

I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 21.04.2016 with 60+5. Is there any possibility of getting invite. If yes by when? 

Please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

kkowloori said:


> I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 21.04.2016 with 60+5. Is there any possibility of getting invite. If yes by when?
> 
> Please help.


Possibility to get Invite "Yes"
When that is a tough question as NSW does not have a particular date to send invite. It could be any day


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



Sf80 said:


> Exact same points exact same timelines  waiting is killing me!!!!


Seems lot of BA's who received invite on 7th and 15th April are waiting approvals from NSW!

Please keep the forum updated as and when you receive ITAs, it would help to track the NSW progress.


----------



## babbar_manish

vj2005 said:


> Seems lot of BA's who received invite on 7th and 15th April are waiting approvals from NSW!
> 
> Please keep the forum updated as and when you receive ITAs, it would help to track the NSW progress.


Absolutely Right, I have applied to NSW on 13-April-16.
Waiting for Invite

ICT BA , Manish Babbar , 60+5


----------



## viv101

same boat - waiting for NSW ITA

user name 
kelsi , vj2005, Sf80 , caldezam, viv101


----------



## meet2ami

viv101 said:


> same boat - waiting for NSW ITA
> 
> user name
> kelsi , vj2005, Sf80 , caldezam, viv101


Me too....applied on 11th!


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



viv101 said:


> same boat - waiting for NSW ITA
> 
> user name
> kelsi , vj2005, Sf80 , caldezam, viv101


With few more waiting for NSW ITA:

kelsi
vj2005
sf80
caldezam
viv101
dreamsanz
babbar_manish
meet2ami


----------



## Maish

Hello everyone,

I have submitted my eoi 9th March 2016 for 190 NSW (60+5) points and 189 with 60 points but still no response from NSW  ... I have given my ielts again for better score to claim 20 points result is still pending I had 2 quiries if anyone can plz help me out 
1) if I update my ielts result will my eoi submission date change to the date that I update my result ? Or will it still me 9th March ???
2) I have no points for work experience that is because i have only 1 years experince does that matter for visa invitations ???

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Sf80

vj2005 said:


> viv101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> same boat - waiting for NSW ITA
> 
> user name
> kelsi , vj2005, Sf80 , caldezam, viv101
> 
> 
> 
> With few more waiting for NSW ITA:
> 
> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80
> caldezam
> viv101
> dreamsanz
> babbar_manish
> meet2ami
Click to expand...

Lets keep each other updated plz


----------



## june14ashish

Hi 
I have 7 years and 10 months exp approved by ACS (2 years deduction ). Which means I will be able to get 8 years exp points only in July 2016. I am reaching to 60 points only if I get those 15 exp points. Should I wait until July 2016 to submit EOI or I can do now ? Just showing little over exp now considering the fact I may not get call until July so i will be safe to update it later but this will ensure my EOI is submitted in current financial year and then later in July I can update exp to reflect correct 8 years ? Please suggest 

Thanks


----------



## raghum4u

june14ashish said:


> Hi
> I have 7 years and 10 months exp approved by ACS (2 years deduction ). Which means I will be able to get 8 years exp points only in July 2016. I am reaching to 60 points only if I get those 15 exp points. Should I wait until July 2016 to submit EOI or I can do now ? Just showing little over exp now considering the fact I may not get call until July so i will be safe to update it later but this will ensure my EOI is submitted in current financial year and then later in July I can update exp to reflect correct 8 years ? Please suggest
> 
> Thanks


Hi, To be honest... Even if you submit immediately, back log of 60 pointers are huge. It's unlikely that you will get invite this year. Rather you should focus on improving your PTE score with 15 points on work ex. This has higher probability of the invite.


----------



## dreamsanj

june14ashish said:


> Hi
> I have 7 years and 10 months exp approved by ACS (2 years deduction ). Which means I will be able to get 8 years exp points only in July 2016. I am reaching to 60 points only if I get those 15 exp points. Should I wait until July 2016 to submit EOI or I can do now ? Just showing little over exp now considering the fact I may not get call until July so i will be safe to update it later but this will ensure my EOI is submitted in current financial year and then later in July I can update exp to reflect correct 8 years ? Please suggest
> 
> Thanks


Can you give your points breakup. Drop me PM if you have any specific question.


----------



## june14ashish

Thanks for replying . I agree with you and I am also trying to get aditional 5 points for partner skill but that will demand 2-3 months to get all formalities done like ielts,acs for my spouse. .so overall I will have 65 by July
But I dont want to wait until then and was trying to apply with 60 points asap bcz we never know if point system rules gets changed in 2016 then I may end up losing some points any thoughts ??


----------



## june14ashish

Hi dreamsanj 

I sent you details on PM .Please suggest on PM.
Thanks


----------



## riteshbv

vj2005 said:


> With few more waiting for NSW ITA:
> 
> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80
> caldezam
> viv101
> dreamsanz
> babbar_manish
> meet2ami


++ Riteshbv


----------



## nringty

Hi guys, 

Just got approval for NSW. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## kkowloori

vikaschandra said:


> Possibility to get Invite "Yes"
> When that is a tough question as NSW does not have a particular date to send invite. It could be any day


Thanks mate


----------



## kkowloori

Sf80 said:


> Lets keep each other updated plz


kelsi
vj2005
sf80
caldezam
viv101
dreamsanz
babbar_manish
meet2ami 
kkowloori


----------



## jasgohyq

kkowloori said:


> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80
> caldezam
> viv101
> dreamsanz
> babbar_manish
> meet2ami
> kkowloori


Please add me to the list, waiting for NSW invite as well with 65 points! Let's keep each other updated!


----------



## Abhishu

Pls add me too in waiting NSW ita


----------



## viv101

You guys might wanna add couple of more details to make it occupation and date wise ITA tracking

kelsi
vj2005
sf80
caldezam
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz
babbar_manish
meet2ami
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq


----------



## meet2ami

jasgohyq said:


> Please add me to the list, waiting for NSW invite as well with 65 points! Let's keep each other updated!


Hi jasgohyg, what is your EOI date and when did u receive the invite from NSW? Please add time lines. Thanks.


----------



## Sf80

viv101 said:


> You guys might wanna add couple of more details to make it occupation and date wise ITA tracking
> 
> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz
> babbar_manish
> meet2ami
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> kkowloori
> jasgohyq


kelsi
vj2005
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz
babbar_manish
meet2ami
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq


----------



## meet2ami

Sf80 said:


> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz
> babbar_manish
> meet2ami
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> kkowloori
> jasgohyq


kelsi
vj2005
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz
babbar_manish
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq


----------



## babbar_manish

nringty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got approval for NSW. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------------------

Hi,

Please guide, what all documents that you uploaded after NSW invite.
I am waiting for invite, filled nomination on 13-April-16.

Manish Babbar BA ICT 261111 60+5

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## caldezam

Please update for ITA tracking, thank you.

caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)


------------
EOI: 16 Mar 2016 (189 and 190 NSW)
Points for BA: 60 + 5
NSW nomination received: 7 April 2016
NSW accepted for 190: 10 April 2016
Waiting for ITA from NSW: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## meet2ami

Request all to update the following Tracker accordingly. Thanks.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Rupali M

nringty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got approval for NSW. Thank you everyone for your help.


congratulations ..............


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



nringty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got approval for NSW. Thank you everyone for your help.


Many congratulations, nringty!

Could you pls. confirm you filed for NSW SS with 65 or 70 points ?

Thanks.


----------



## viv101

Awaiting ITA from NSW

kelsi
vj2005
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq
RupaliM


----------



## nringty

with NSW SS 60+5


vj2005 said:


> Many congratulations, nringty!
> 
> Could you pls. confirm you filed for NSW SS with 65 or 70 points ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mansikhanna83

viv101 said:


> Awaiting ITA from NSW
> 
> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> kkowloori
> jasgohyq
> RupaliM


Please also add me in the list - ICT BA - Awaiting ITA from NSW , submitted on 19th Apr


----------



## dreamsanj

Awaiting ITA from NSW

kelsi
vj2005
MANSI BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq
RupaliM


----------



## viv101

Awaiting ITA from NSW

kelsi
vj2005
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq
RupaliM


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Awaiting ITA from NSW
> 
> kelsi
> vj2005
> MANSI BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> kkowloori
> jasgohyq
> RupaliM


Best wishes guys hope you all get your ITA soon


----------



## jasgohyq

viv101 said:


> Awaiting ITA from NSW
> 
> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> kkowloori
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> RupaliM


Here is my updates:
jasgohyq BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April


----------



## babbar_manish

kelsi
vj2005
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
kkowloori
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
RupaliM
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April


----------



## Rupali M

Hello,

I have received approval 

Regards,


----------



## Rupali M

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!



thanks andreyx


----------



## mansikhanna83

Rupali M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received approval
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Rupali....What time you got it?


----------



## Rupali M

mansikhanna83 said:


> Congrats Rupali....What time you got it?



Hi Mansi,

Just before an hour.

i think you should also check with your agent , if you have received it.

Regards,


----------



## viv101

*Users Awaiting ITA from NSW*

viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April 
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
kkowloori
kelsi
vj2005



*Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## viv101

Congrats and Good Luck!
quick question - You have a HUGE gap between EOI in Oct and receiving Invitation in April for NSW.
any particular reason ?



Rupali M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received approval
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Abhishu

Rupali M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received approval
> 
> Regards,


Good to hear that..
Congrats..


----------



## Abhishu

viv101 said:


> *Users Awaiting ITA from NSW*
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz BA 261111 Paid fee 19th April 60+5
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> vj2005
> 
> 
> 
> *Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May


My name is not there-
I am also waiting for NSW approval. applied on 18th April, but sent additional documents on 24th April through email.


----------



## kkowloori

Sf80 said:


> kelsi
> vj2005
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> dreamsanz
> babbar_manish
> meet2ami
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> kkowloori - l
> jasgohyq


kelsi
vj2005
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam
viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
dreamsanz
babbar_manish
meet2ami
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
kkowloori - SA 261112 - applied 21st April
jasgohyq


----------



## babbar_manish

Abhishu said:


> My name is not there-
> I am also waiting for NSW approval. applied on 18th April, but sent additional documents on 24th April through email.


---------------------------------------------

Hi Abhishu,

Did NSW asked for additional documents or sent it by yourself.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## viv101

*Awaiting NSW ITA*

viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April 
Abhishu – SA 261112 applied 18 April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi
vj2005



*Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanz BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## Rupali M

viv101 said:


> Congrats and Good Luck!
> quick question - You have a HUGE gap between EOI in Oct and receiving Invitation in April for NSW.
> any particular reason ?



I see very few or no invitations were received after Oct 2015 for 190.
and some of BA's who applied in Feb 2016 with same points as me also got invitation in April.
So i think they might have cleared the last 6 months slot.

Regards


----------



## Rupali M

viv101 said:


> *Awaiting NSW ITA*
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Abhishu – SA 261112 applied 18 April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> vj2005
> 
> 
> 
> *Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanz BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May



Small correction, i have applied on 18th april.
15th april, i got a mail to apply for NSW


----------



## dreamsanj

Sorry guys. Just late in confirmation.. I got my 190 approval today..


----------



## meet2ami

Congrats dreamsanj & Rupali and good luck for rest of the process!!


----------



## viv101

*Awaiting ITA from NSW*

viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April 
Abhishu – SA 261112 applied 18 April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi
vj2005


*
Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 18 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## vj2005

viv101 said:


> *Awaiting ITA from NSW*
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Abhishu – SA 261112 applied 18 April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> vj2005
> 
> 
> *
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 18 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May



viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April 
Abhishu – SA 261112 applied 18 April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April

kkowloori
kelsi


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Guys, need some help.

I am working as an IT Analyst, and my roles are largely related to Unix/Linux/Solaris/VMware/automation etc. 

I am I suitable for 261112 ? Or is there any other skill suitable for me.


----------



## varununi7

*Vic - 190 ss?*

Hello everyone,

My agent happens to tell me that Victoria hasn't released SS since Sep last year. Any idea when they will allow to file for 190? Want to get to Melbourne.


----------



## dreamsanj

DavidBenjamin said:


> Guys, need some help.
> 
> I am working as an IT Analyst, and my roles are largely related to Unix/Linux/Solaris/VMware/automation etc.
> 
> I am I suitable for 261112 ? Or is there any other skill suitable for me.



go with SA 261112.
good luck


----------



## OCP

Following the thread.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Subclass 189 Visa | ICT Business Analyst - 261111 | 26 Feb 2016 - ACS Applied | 04 Apr 2016 - RPL +ve | IELTS 30 Apr 2016 - result awaited |


----------



## DavidBenjamin

dreamsanj said:


> go with SA 261112.
> good luck


Thanks. I have done some searching on this, but after your reply I am decided !

Do you know somebody with Unix background who has gone with 261112 ?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Another question - I had notarized my docs more than 1 year ago... is it ok to use the same scanned copied for ACS ?


----------



## andreyx108b

DavidBenjamin said:


> Another question - I had notarized my docs more than 1 year ago... is it ok to use the same scanned copied for ACS ?


Yes, it should be totally fine.


----------



## luckyz

viv101 said:


> Awaiting NSW ITA
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 – applied 14 April
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Abhishu – SA 261112 applied 18 April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> vj2005
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanz BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May



++ Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April (60+5)


----------



## viv101

*Awaiting ITA from NSW :*

viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi


*Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## varununi7

Any answers here?



varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My agent happens to tell me that Victoria hasn't released SS since Sep last year. Any idea when they will allow to file for 190? Want to get to Melbourne.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Hi Guys,
any chance of still getting 189 with 70 points for 261111 :fingerscrossed: or should i only think of 190?
details:
Age:25 points
Education: 15 points
Work Experience: 10 points (as assessed by ACS)
PTE: 20 points (R:81 W:79 S:90 L:89)


----------



## varununi7

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Hi Guys,
> any chance of still getting 189 with 70 points for 261111 :fingerscrossed: or should i only think of 190?
> details:
> Age:25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work Experience: 10 points (as assessed by ACS)
> PTE: 20 points (R:81 W:79 S:90 L:89)


I think you have great chances in the next round. 70 points is great score.

BTW - what was your overall PTE Score? I scored (R:78, W:85, S: 78, L:83) overall 82 and could file for just 10 points. You filed for 20, just want to understand this.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

varununi7 said:


> I think you have great chances in the next round. 70 points is great score.
> 
> BTW - what was your overall PTE Score? I scored (R:78, W:85, S: 78, L:83) overall 82 and could file for just 10 points. You filed for 20, just want to understand this.


I got overall PTE score of 85. This is my 2nd attempt.
1st attempt was on 15 April with 79 points (R:76 W:75 S:88 L:81)


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> go with SA 261112.
> good luck


Congratulations Dreamsanj on receiving your ITA.


----------



## mokapoor

dreamsanj said:


> go with SA 261112.
> good luck


Hi Dreamsanj / DavidBenjamin,

Please advise on this.

I have worked on unix/aix/linux projects for 2+ yrs and now I am a IT Infra PMO.
I think my skills match to that of a SA 261112 if I wish to apply for subclass 189.

My Exp:
unix/aix/linux - 2.5 yrs
IT Infra PMO - 3.5 yrs

Shall I go ahead with 261112 ?


----------



## Cocox

Received Nomination on 15th April. Applied (paid) for ITA on 24th of April. Please do add me to the list.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

mokapoor said:


> Hi Dreamsanj / DavidBenjamin,
> 
> Please advise on this.
> 
> I have worked on unix/aix/linux projects for 2+ yrs and now I am a IT Infra PMO.
> I think my skills match to that of a SA 261112 if I wish to apply for subclass 189.
> 
> My Exp:
> unix/aix/linux - 2.5 yrs
> IT Infra PMO - 3.5 yrs
> 
> Shall I go ahead with 261112 ?


I think you suit 261112.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

I have a question regd ACS.

I worked in 2 companies so I am preparing two reference letters.
In both cases, I am preparing the format which will be signed by my colleagues.

The information is authentic. However, does it need to appear as if the declarant has typed it.
Because I am using similar format - using tabular column to list skills - on both the letters.

Will it create an impression that same person has written it, despite both being signed by different people.

I hope you understand what I mean.

Any expert advice please.


----------



## vikaschandra

DavidBenjamin said:


> I have a question regd ACS.
> 
> I worked in 2 companies so I am preparing two reference letters.
> In both cases, I am preparing the format which will be signed by my colleagues.
> 
> The information is authentic. However, does it need to appear as if the declarant has typed it.
> Because I am using similar format - using tabular column to list skills - on both the letters.
> 
> Will it create an impression that same person has written it, despite both being signed by different people.
> 
> I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> Any expert advice please.


Try not to have the reference letter in the same format for two different employers. Change it a little and it should work fine, better safe than sorry


----------



## mokapoor

DavidBenjamin said:


> I think you suit 261112.


Ok Thanks a lot David..
I shall draft the experience letter today and send to my companies for attestation.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

DavidBenjamin said:


> I have a question regd ACS.
> 
> I worked in 2 companies so I am preparing two reference letters.
> In both cases, I am preparing the format which will be signed by my colleagues.
> 
> The information is authentic. However, does it need to appear as if the declarant has typed it.
> Because I am using similar format - using tabular column to list skills - on both the letters.
> 
> Will it create an impression that same person has written it, despite both being signed by different people.
> 
> I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> Any expert advice please.


Usage of different formats and words is advisable


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Thanks Sudhanshu and Vikas.


----------



## mokapoor

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Usage of different formats and words is advisable


Hi Sudhanshu / David,

One question.. you said usage of different formats and words is advisable. 
If we miss the keywords as per ANZSCO job description, won't it be a problem ?

Just curious to know !


----------



## sudhanshu2211

mokapoor said:


> Hi Sudhanshu / David,
> 
> One question.. you said usage of different formats and words is advisable.
> If we miss the keywords as per ANZSCO job description, won't it be a problem ?
> 
> Just curious to know !


The summary of your roles and responsibilities should be in sync with the roles and responsibilities as per ANZSCO but it should not look like copy and paste of ANZSCO role. Try to use the keywords in both.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Dreamsanj on receiving your ITA.


Congratulations dreamsanj on your ITA....I know it was a long wait....

All the best


----------



## ihijazi

*Sumitted ROI with 65 score*

Hi guys,

I've just submitted my ROI with score if 65, with ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Date of Effect => 08/05/2016 17:28:59

Breakdown:
Age=> 30
English => 10
Education => 15
Years of Experience => 10
Total => 65

My question as I don't fully understand the cutoff 70 that I see on their website. Am I eligible with score 65 to apply? Will I be considered or not since my score is < 70?

Do you think I'm better off getting 20 points for English and enhance my overall score to 75?

Please advise as I would like to know if I would be considered by the next round of invitation. And add me to your list under name ihijazi 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

ihijazi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just submitted my ROI with score if 65, with ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> Date of Effect => 08/05/2016 17:28:59
> 
> Breakdown:
> Age=> 30
> English => 10
> Education => 15
> Years of Experience => 10
> Total => 65
> 
> My question as I don't fully understand the cutoff 70 that I see on their website. Am I eligible with score 65 to apply? Will I be considered or not since my score is < 70?
> 
> Do you think I'm better off getting 20 points for English and enhance my overall score to 75?
> 
> Please advise as I would like to know if I would be considered by the next round of invitation. And add me to your list under name ihijazi
> 
> Thanks


Welcome on board. you qualify with 60 points for 189. The cutoff currently stands at 70 which would mean only applicants with 70 points are receiving their ITA rest other applicants with 65 and 60 points would remain in the queue. 

The cutoff had come down to 60 points but DIBP went back to increase the cutoff to 70 in order to have the remaining seats equally distributed until the new ceiling is announced. 

with 65 points you have high chances of getting Invite but presumably it would be after the next ceiling is announced. 

Meanwhile if you wish to increase your score by giving language test again you can go ahead it would get you early invite if you can score 20.


----------



## ihijazi

vikaschandra said:


> Welcome on board. you qualify for 60 points for 189. The cutoff currently stands at 70 which would mean only applicants with 70 points are receiving their ITA rest other applicants with 65 and 60 points would remain in the queue.
> 
> The cutoff had come down to 60 points but DIBP went back to increase the cutoff to 70 in order to have the remaining seats equally distributed until the new ceiling is announced.
> 
> with 65 points you have high chances of getting Invite but presumably it would be after the next ceiling is announced.
> 
> Meanwhile if you wish to increase your score by giving language test again you can go ahead it would get you early invite if you can score 20.


Many thanks for the prompt reply, vikaschandra. Indeed I'm after the 189 class.

Any idea when will be the next ceiling announced? 

Thanks again!


----------



## vikaschandra

ihijazi said:


> Many thanks for the prompt reply, vikaschandra. Indeed I'm after the 189 class.
> 
> Any idea when will be the next ceiling announced?
> 
> Thanks again!


it will be in July 2016


----------



## mokapoor

sudhanshu2211 said:


> The summary of your roles and responsibilities should be in sync with the roles and responsibilities as per ANZSCO but it should not look like copy and paste of ANZSCO role. Try to use the keywords in both.


Ok thanks Sudhanshu 
I'll frame it again today.


----------



## ak17

Hi,

I have done my Bachelor of Engineering and have been working as a Business Analyst for the past 5.5 years.

As per the comments in this forum, it looks like a BE degree doesn't match up with the BA profile according to ACS.

Should I file my application under System Analyst then? And if I do does it hamper my chances of getting a Business Analyst job once i apply?

Many Thanks for your help.

Best,
AK


----------



## Abhishu

ak17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering and have been working as a Business Analyst for the past 5.5 years.
> 
> As per the comments in this forum, it looks like a BE degree doesn't match up with the BA profile according to ACS.
> 
> Should I file my application under System Analyst then? And if I do does it hamper my chances of getting a Business Analyst job once i apply?
> 
> Many Thanks for your help.
> 
> Best,
> AK


If I am not wrong, system analyst also need some developement experience, therefore,you need to take care of roles and responsibilities in reference letter. Else experts comments are awaiting .


----------



## mokapoor

ak17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my Bachelor of Engineering and have been working as a Business Analyst for the past 5.5 years.
> 
> As per the comments in this forum, it looks like a BE degree doesn't match up with the BA profile according to ACS.
> 
> Should I file my application under System Analyst then? And if I do does it hamper my chances of getting a Business Analyst job once i apply?
> 
> Many Thanks for your help.
> 
> Best,
> AK


Hi AK,

I am also new and learning from this excellent forum..
Experts please correct me if I am wrong.!

Without qualification, will you be able to score minimum 60 points to enter the pool ?
Please check and prepare accordingly.
Note
* you will get 5 points for experience (if ACS gives you a go ahead) as initial 2 years are not counted in experience by ACS. They consider it as on job training. (that's what I have learnt from here)
* once you get a PR, you can apply for a BA job, applying under SA code won't stop you from doing it.


----------



## ihijazi

sudhanshu2211 said:


> I got overall PTE score of 85. This is my 2nd attempt.
> 1st attempt was on 15 April with 79 points (R:76 W:75 S:88 L:81)


That's a great score, well done!

Can you advise on how you prepared and managed to get the score? I got my PTE score yesterday (all 69+) and it only granted me 10 points (not bad), but I'm after the 20 points 

Thanks


----------



## OCP

ACS can deduct upto six years.


----------



## jasgohyq

Anyone get NSW invite on May 16? Seem like they haven't send out any invite for May.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Anyone got NSW approval today??


----------



## babbar_manish

mansikhanna83 said:


> Anyone got NSW approval today??


Nope.

Waiting for NSW approval/nomination since submitted fee on 13-April-16.
Any Guess when we can expect it.

Thanks

ICT BA 261111 (60+5)


----------



## viv101

*Awaiting ITA from NSW :*

viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi


*Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## viv101

i have noted many NSW invites coming on thursday mornings..
But ofcourse there is no set date announced by NSW for sending out invites..



babbar_manish said:


> Nope.
> 
> Waiting for NSW approval/nomination since submitted fee on 13-April-16.
> Any Guess when we can expect it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ICT BA 261111 (60+5)


----------



## Sf80

Lets c this thursday is invite day or approval day


----------



## Sf80

1 month since i paid the fee for nsw almost a month since i recieved ack from victoria.... 

Waiting for the fish to bite
Or waiting for wind to fly a kite
Or waiting around for friday night (how relevant in our case)
Or waiting perhaps for their uncle jack
Or a pot to boil Or a better break 
or a string of pearls or a pair of pants
Or a wig with curls or a better chance
Everyone is justtttttt waiting 

Dr. Suess to lighten my moments )


----------



## dreamsanj

mokapoor said:


> Hi AK,
> 
> I am also new and learning from this excellent forum..
> Experts please correct me if I am wrong.!
> 
> Without qualification, will you be able to score minimum 60 points to enter the pool ?
> Please check and prepare accordingly.
> Note
> * you will get 5 points for experience (if ACS gives you a go ahead) as initial 2 years are not counted in experience by ACS. They consider it as on job training. (that's what I have learnt from here)
> * once you get a PR, you can apply for a BA job, applying under SA code won't stop you from doing it.


Hi AK and MOKAPOOR

well let me clarify somethings.

1) engg degree is valid. dont worry. ACS has been following simple rule.
IT and Comp sc Engg they deduct 2 yrs
Elect engg and E&E. Bsc IT, Bsc Electronics 4 yrs deduction
Rest all will be considered as ICT minor and will have 6 yrs deduction.

Now you need to check if you get 2 yrs deduction or 4.. then take points into calculation.

ICT BA or SA have similar documentation with one or 2 lines changing. you need to get the work exp letter in the chosen domain. otherwise there is not much of difference in them.

again once you land in OZ. there is no restriction on what kind of job you do, you are required to get into same domain. but if you dont get job and you get a job on different lines. it would not matter.


----------



## Rupali M

Hello Everyone,

can you please suggest me the convenient mode of payment for visa fees?
what ways we can save the surcharges, tax etc?

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

Rupali M said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> can you please suggest me the convenient mode of payment for visa fees?
> what ways we can save the surcharges, tax etc?
> 
> Regards


Use Credit Card or Debit Card or Forex Card loaded with AUD for any more of transaction there would be surcharge that cannot be waived. 

*"If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."*


----------



## Rupali M

vikaschandra said:


> Use Credit Card or Debit Card or Forex Card loaded with AUD for any more of transaction there would be surcharge that cannot be waived.
> 
> *"If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> * The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."*


Thanks for info Vikas.
it means surcharge for me would be around 3K and plus taxes


----------



## vikaschandra

Rupali M said:


> Thanks for info Vikas.
> it means surcharge for me would be around 3K and plus taxes


Are you a single applicant? the surcharge usually come upto AUD 69 no taxes


----------



## Rupali M

vikaschandra said:


> Are you a single applicant? the surcharge usually come upto AUD 69 no taxes



Not signle applicant.
applying for me and my husband.


----------



## caldezam

Sf80 said:


> 1 month since i paid the fee for nsw almost a month since i recieved ack from victoria....
> 
> Waiting for the fish to bite
> Or waiting for wind to fly a kite
> Or waiting around for friday night (how relevant in our case)
> Or waiting perhaps for their uncle jack
> Or a pot to boil Or a better break
> or a string of pearls or a pair of pants
> Or a wig with curls or a better chance
> Everyone is justtttttt waiting
> 
> Dr. Suess to lighten my moments )


Same here... just noticed we're in the same location too... did you go through a consultant/mara agent here in UAE by any chance?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Does anyone know when is the next round of invitation for 189?


----------



## tikki2282

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Does anyone know when is the next round of invitation for 189?




May 11th


----------



## Abhishu

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Does anyone know when is the next round of invitation for 189?


It's already published on website .. 11 may then 25 May


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Thanks tikki2282 & Abhishu,

a follow-up q (might sound stupid). Is there a specific time when the invites are issues (say 8 AM Aussie time or 12 noon or 6 PM)?


----------



## vikaschandra

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Thanks tikki2282 & Abhishu,
> 
> a follow-up q (might sound stupid). Is there a specific time when the invites are issues (say 8 AM Aussie time or 12 noon or 6 PM)?


For 189 Visa the round happens on 7th Midnight around 7:30 Pm IST


----------



## mokapoor

dreamsanj said:


> Hi AK and MOKAPOOR
> 
> well let me clarify somethings.
> 
> 1) engg degree is valid. dont worry. ACS has been following simple rule.
> IT and Comp sc Engg they deduct 2 yrs
> Elect engg and E&E. Bsc IT, Bsc Electronics 4 yrs deduction
> Rest all will be considered as ICT minor and will have 6 yrs deduction.
> 
> Now you need to check if you get 2 yrs deduction or 4.. then take points into calculation.
> 
> ICT BA or SA have similar documentation with one or 2 lines changing. you need to get the work exp letter in the chosen domain. otherwise there is not much of difference in them.
> 
> again once you land in OZ. there is no restriction on what kind of job you do, you are required to get into same domain. but if you dont get job and you get a job on different lines. it would not matter.


Thanks Dreamsanj,

Point noted!!


----------



## sudhanshu2211

vikaschandra said:


> For 189 Visa the round happens on 7th Midnight around 7:30 Pm IST


Hi Vikas, 
Did u mean 10th midnight?


----------



## vikaschandra

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Did u mean 10th midnight?


10 midnight Australia Time that is 7:30 pm IST


----------



## Sf80

caldezam said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month since i paid the fee for nsw almost a month since i recieved ack from victoria....
> 
> Waiting for the fish to bite
> Or waiting for wind to fly a kite
> Or waiting around for friday night (how relevant in our case)
> Or waiting perhaps for their uncle jack
> Or a pot to boil Or a better break
> or a string of pearls or a pair of pants
> Or a wig with curls or a better chance
> Everyone is justtttttt waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Suess to lighten my moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... just noticed we're in the same location too... did you go through a consultant/mara agent here in UAE by any chance?
Click to expand...

Yup... What about u


----------



## viv101

*Awaiting ITA from NSW :*

viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi


*Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## HasIrf

viv101 said:


> *Awaiting ITA from NSW :*
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
> riteshbv – BA 261111 – applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> 
> *Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


Guys Any ITA news today?? 

Awaiting ITA.
BA 261111 - applied 19th April. 65points(190)


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



vikaschandra said:


> Use Credit Card or Debit Card or Forex Card loaded with AUD for any more of transaction there would be surcharge that cannot be waived.
> 
> *"If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> * The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."*


Hello Vikas,

Can we pay visa fees by Debit card ? My agent told me that we can only pay visa fees by either credit card or travel/forex card. I checked and they categorically mentioned that debit card can't be used.

Thanks


----------



## caldezam

Sf80 said:


> Yup... What about u


yes with vwd


----------



## vikaschandra

vj2005 said:


> Hello Vikas,
> 
> Can we pay visa fees by Debit card ? My agent told me that we can only pay visa fees by either credit card or travel/forex card. I checked and they categorically mentioned that debit card can't be used.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can pay using debit card as well make sure that your bank is informed and allows Online transaction for that much amount 

Try getting a forex card with single currency loaded (AUD) on it to avoid hassle free transaction

Credit card type	Surcharge
Visa and Master Card*	1.08%
American Express and JCB	1.99%
Diners Club	2.91%
*The surcharge applies to payments made online using credit and debit cards.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Submitted by ACS for 261112 today.
It has been 4 hours and still I have not received acknowledgement mail. Is this normal ?

I got this message on submission


--
Thank you for your skills application.

Your application has been submitted and your reference number is xxxxxxx.

An acknowledgement email has been automatically sent to your email address.

You can check the progress of your skill assessment application through the 'Skills Application Status' page 

using your application ID and the password created while completing your application.


----------



## ahmedmakbul

*Visa granted*

By the grace of Almighty, Me & my family have been granted the 189 Visa.
Please keep us in your prayers so that everything goes smoothly and successfully.

lane:lane:lane:lane:

All praise to Allah. Alhamdulillah.


----------



## vikaschandra

ahmedmakbul said:


> By the grace of Almighty, Me & my family have been granted the 189 Visa.
> Please keep us in your prayers so that everything goes smoothly and successfully.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> All praise to Allah. Alhamdulillah.


Congratulations Ahmed. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Sf80

caldezam said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... What about u
> 
> 
> 
> yes with vwd
Click to expand...

Same boat


----------



## tikki2282

Any invites today?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

tikki2282 said:


> Any invites today?


Any invite? :juggle:


----------



## Sf80

sudhanshu2211 said:


> tikki2282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any invites today?
> 
> 
> 
> Any invite?
Click to expand...

One SA got it on other forum with 70 points


----------



## DavidBenjamin

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Any invite? :juggle:


You meet the cutoff score and technically you should get invite today. Good luck.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

DavidBenjamin said:


> You meet the cutoff score and technically you should get invite today. Good luck.


Thanks, David! The cut-off is on my side but my EOI submission date is 06 May. 
And looking at the trends, there is usually a backlog of few day even for 70 scores. Invites on 27 April were sent for EOI submitted on or before 15 April.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Can someone tell how many days it takes for ACS assessment generally.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Thanks, David! The cut-off is on my side but my EOI submission date is 06 May.
> And looking at the trends, there is usually a backlog of few day even for 70 scores. Invites on 27 April were sent for EOI submitted on or before 15 April.


This is scary.


----------



## andreyx108b

DavidBenjamin said:


> Can someone tell how many days it takes for ACS assessment generally.


5-14 on average


----------



## sudhanshu2211

DavidBenjamin said:


> Can someone tell how many days it takes for ACS assessment generally.


For me it look a week in March 2016


----------



## pspareek

Has anyone got an invite for 261111??


----------



## DavidBenjamin

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates

Can someone help me understand this.


Candidate A - Pte 20 mar - ACS - 30 Apr - EOI - 2 May
Candidate B - Pte 20 Mar - Acs -29 Apr - EOI -3 may

Assuming they have same points.

What is the visa date of effect for each candidate ?

Who gets invite first ?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

DavidBenjamin said:


> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates
> 
> Can someone help me understand this.
> 
> 
> Candidate A - Pte 20 mar - ACS - 30 Apr - EOI - 2 May
> Candidate B - Pte 20 Mar - Acs -29 Apr - EOI -3 may
> 
> Assuming they have same points.
> 
> What is the visa date of effect for each candidate ?
> 
> Who gets invite first ?


Visa date of effect = EOI submission/update date whichever is latest
Candidate A will get invite first.


----------



## viv101

*Awaiting ITA from NSW :*

viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi


*Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


----------



## sethisaab

Congrats Ahmed 




ahmedmakbul said:


> By the grace of Almighty, Me & my family have been granted the 189 Visa.
> Please keep us in your prayers so that everything goes smoothly and successfully.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> All praise to Allah. Alhamdulillah.


----------



## wadhwamit

Sethisaab, whats your status???


----------



## Prabha Arun

Anyone with 60 points who got an invite? We applied on 30th March and are yet to get our invite.


----------



## sethisaab

Hey Amit

No luck till now , front loaded all docs possible including kids vaccination chart
applied on 6th April go CO allocation on 14th april 

it seems 261111 grants have dried up, not have seen single grant in last few days
keeping fingers crossed

what bout you amit?



wadhwamit said:


> Sethisaab, whats your status???


----------



## sudhanshu2211

sethisaab said:


> Hey Amit
> 
> No luck till now , front loaded all docs possible including kids vaccination chart
> applied on 6th April go CO allocation on 14th april
> 
> it seems 261111 grants have dried up, not have seen single grant in last few days
> keeping fingers crossed
> 
> what bout you amit?


Hi Sethisaab,

Kids vaccination chart? is this as part of kids medical check-up? curious to understand which part of process this documentation is needed?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Guys,

How long does it usually take for the Skillselect site to update the current round details regarding cut-off points, effective visa date, ceiling etc?


----------



## vikaschandra

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long does it usually take for the Skillselect site to update the current round details regarding cut-off points, effective visa date, ceiling etc?


Sometimes it happens within a week sometimes its does not happen until the second round is completed. Can't give confirmed timeline


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



viv101 said:


> *Awaiting ITA from NSW :*
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> 
> *Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May



All the best to everyone who are waiting for NSW approval. Tomorrow is Thursday and let's hope NSW releases few nominations in next couple of days!!


----------



## sudhanshu2211

I got this email today from PTE today. Is anyone aware if this corresponds to anything i.e. someone assessing EOI etc OR am i too much reading into it?
*******
As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications 
*******


----------



## ihijazi

sudhanshu2211 said:


> I got this email today from PTE today. Is anyone aware if this corresponds to anything i.e. someone assessing EOI etc OR am i too much reading into it?
> *******
> As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications
> *******


I got that as well a few days ago (after I received my score). I guess it's a general one that everyone receives after receiving the score as you state in your registration the purpose of the test (immigration to Australia)


----------



## varununi7

Hello everyone, 

Have a query - My agent has logged my ICT BA (2611111) 189 using 60 points (5 points for experience less than 5 years). But my work ex has been larger than that - so I am not able to understand why only <5 years

This is my ACS letter saying: 

Dates: 10/07 - 08/11 (3yrs 10mths)
Position: <>
Employer: <>
Country: <>

Dates: 12/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: <>
Employer: <>
Country: <>

After 12/15 it has been almost 5 months so total experience in my case is 4+3 = 7 years and 10+5 = 15 months = 8 years and 3 months. My degree has been in Electronics and Telecomm and still if ACS deducts 2 years or 3 years for not falling in work line with my degree, that also gives me more than 5 years exp.

So can someone guide what's happening pls?

TIA


----------



## goauzzie

Hi All,

Any idea how many 2611* invites were given in this round.


----------



## ihijazi

*Invites will be sent out today?*

Folks,

If my understanding is correct, invites shall be sent out today (for May 12th round), in less than 3 hours, correct?

Thanks


----------



## goauzzie

sethisaab said:


> Hey Amit
> 
> No luck till now , front loaded all docs possible including kids vaccination chart
> applied on 6th April go CO allocation on 14th april
> 
> it seems 261111 grants have dried up, not have seen single grant in last few days
> keeping fingers crossed
> 
> what bout you amit?



Hi Sethisaab,

Is it mandatory to give kids vaccination chart ?
My kids are older than 5 years, is it still required ?


----------



## ihijazi

*My updates so far*

Here is my updates so far:

ACS Submitted: Mar 24 2016
ACS Completed: April 8 2016 (could be sooner, but hey asked for a document)
PTE Exam: May 7th 2016
PTE Result: May 8th 2016 (band 7=> 10 points)
EOI 189 Submitted: May 8th with total score *65*
EOI 189 Received: Still waiting :fingerscrossed:

Good luck to all!


----------



## Shanners

Hello all,

Has anyone got the most recent waiting list for 189 on here?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

ihijazi said:


> Folks,
> 
> If my understanding is correct, invites shall be sent out today (for May 12th round), in less than 3 hours, correct?
> 
> Thanks


For 189 it already happened yesterday evening now on 24th May IST 7:30 Pm


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Has anyone got the most recent waiting list for 189 on here?
> 
> Thanks


Yesterday's round saw only one 70 pointer get invite. Rest remains the same. Pm dreamsanj he must be having the list


----------



## ihijazi

vikaschandra said:


> For 189 it already happened yesterday evening now on 24th May IST 7:30 Pm


Thanks!


----------



## Cocox

viv101 said:


> *Awaiting ITA from NSW :*
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> *Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)*
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> 
> *Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


Just updating the list. Added myself in *bold*.


----------



## sandeepss6s

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have a query - My agent has logged my ICT BA (2611111) 189 using 60 points (5 points for experience less than 5 years). But my work ex has been larger than that - so I am not able to understand why only <5 years
> 
> This is my ACS letter saying:
> 
> Dates: 10/07 - 08/11 (3yrs 10mths)
> Position: <>
> Employer: <>
> Country: <>
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: <>
> Employer: <>
> Country: <>
> 
> After 12/15 it has been almost 5 months so total experience in my case is 4+3 = 7 years and 10+5 = 15 months = 8 years and 3 months. My degree has been in Electronics and Telecomm and still if ACS deducts 2 years or 3 years for not falling in work line with my degree, that also gives me more than 5 years exp.
> 
> So can someone guide what's happening pls?
> 
> TIA


4 yrs would be deducted for ICT major degree not closely related to nominated occupation as per ACS summary of criteria pdf


----------



## SaurabhK

Hey everyone..
I have also gone the NSW route and hopeful that with 65+5 (70) points it should come my way soon..need a little help..would anyone help me with the filing process once I get the state sponsor invite ( I believe it is a bit different than 189) and the documents to be submitted. Also there was a mention that the documents to be uploaded need to be certified by notary and any specific wording needs to be there. I haven't got the PCC done yet as was waiting for invite, what should be the ideal time to get it done. 
I know these are number of questions but would appreciate if anyone can take time to answer.
Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

SaurabhK said:


> Hey everyone..
> I have also gone the NSW route and hopeful that with 65+5 (70) points it should come my way soon..need a little help..would anyone help me with the filing process once I get the state sponsor invite ( I believe it is a bit different than 189) and the documents to be submitted. Also there was a mention that the documents to be uploaded need to be certified by notary and any specific wording needs to be there. I haven't got the PCC done yet as was waiting for invite, what should be the ideal time to get it done.
> I know these are number of questions but would appreciate if anyone can take time to answer.
> Thanks in advance


For NSW refer to this link here it will guide you through


----------



## SaurabhK

vikaschandra said:


> For NSW refer to this link here it will guide you through


Thanks Vikas..any comments on when the PCC should be done


----------



## vikaschandra

SaurabhK said:


> Thanks Vikas..any comments on when the PCC should be done


as soon as you get your invite go for the PCC. 

Basically the IED would depend on the PCC and the Medicals which ever is earlier hence you can plan accordingly.


----------



## babbar_manish

Originally Posted by viv101 View Post
Awaiting ITA from NSW :

viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May


-------------------------------------------------

Any news about NSW ITA ?
When can we expect it ?


----------



## Sf80

babbar_manish said:


> Originally Posted by viv101 View Post
> Awaiting ITA from NSW :
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Any news about NSW ITA ?
> When can we expect it ?


In another forum 1 person recieved .. Same batch as mine 07.04.2016 eoi date after mine points same as mine so i am now hopeful.... I will only confirm on saturday when my agent open ther are not working thursday friday


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



vikaschandra said:


> as soon as you get your invite go for the PCC.
> 
> Basically the IED would depend on the PCC and the Medicals which ever is earlier hence you can plan accordingly.


Hi Vikas,

Sorry, it might sound like silly, but can you please suggest what is IED ?


----------



## sandeepss6s

vj2005 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Sorry, it might sound like silly, but can you please suggest what is IED ?


IED = Initial Entry Date (the date before which you need to make your first entry/visit to Australia)


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



sandeepss6s said:


> IED = Initial Entry Date (the date before which you need to make your first entry/visit to Australia)


Thanks, Sandeepss6s.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

vj2005 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Sorry, it might sound like silly, but can you please suggest what is IED ?


Hi Guys,

What is the typical IED now-a-days? is it few months or year?


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi guys,

I have a request. Since I am concentrating on the visa documents, its hard to keep track of the waiting list.

can anyone volunteer and maintain this file.

1	d03shah	65	18-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
2	ssaurabhola	65	22-Feb-16	ICT 
3	GPP	65	24-Feb-16	ICT	BA	
4	roopamghosh	65	26-Feb-16	ICT 
5	SubAustralia	65	1-Mar-16	ICT 
6	Michael	65	2-Mar-16 
7	SaurabhK	65	3-Mar-16	ICT 
8	mojacko	65	3-Mar-16 
9	PawanMadan19	65	9-Mar-16	ICT 
10	Aussie_dreams	65	19-Mar-16 
11	Nitasha11	65	27-Mar-16 
12	nvanm100	65	29-Mar-16 
13	Vsindia VS	65	29-Mar-16 
14	Abhishu	65	31-Mar-16 
15	ABUL78	65	31-Mar-16 
16	Lakhy113	60	9-May-15	ICT	SA	261112
17	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15	ICT	SA	261112
18	immigrant589	60	29-Jun-15	ICT 
19	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15	ICT 
20	unlockrobin	60	9-Jul-15	ICT 
21	cocox	60	14-Jul-15	ICT	BA	261111
22	littlesweetrabbit	60	27-Jul-15	ICT 
23	Rhino12	60	29-Jul-15	ICT 
24	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
25	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15	ICT 
26	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
27	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15	ICT 
28	Manager1985	60	15-Aug-15	ICT	BA	261111
29	asydney	60	20-Aug-15	ICT	SA	261112
30	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
31	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
32	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	BA	261111
33	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15	ICT	SA	261112
34	vivek	60	30-Sep-15	ICT 
35	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
36	A-A	60	8-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
37	ankur_1900	60	14-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
38	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
39	offto	60	30-Oct-15	ICT	BA	261111
40	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15	ICT	SA	261112
41	Ravia	60	1-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
42	NarinderD	60	2-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
43	PraveshBabu	60	4-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
44	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15	ICT	SA	261112
45	Meenus	60	5-Nov-15	ICT 
46	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15	ICT 
47	ramprasadbalaji1	60	9-Nov-15	ICT 
48	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15	ICT	BA	261111
49	VaradaKrishna	60	20-Nov-15	ICT 
50	Preethi26	60	26-Jan-16	ICT	BA	261111
51	giridharj	60	27-Jan-16	ICT 
52	Morning_Star	60	2-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
53	Aggressive_OZ	60	4-Feb-16	ICT	BA	261111
54	A2avin	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
55	Harisagarp	60	11-Feb-16	ICT 
56	varununi7	60	1-Mar-16 
57	MAW	60	8-Mar-16	ICT 
58	Maish	60	9-Mar-16	ICT 
59	shreearchie	60	12-Mar-16	ICT 
60	S80	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
61	marysan	60	16-Mar-16	ICT 
62	rekhapagad	60	22-Mar-16 
63	kkowloori	60	25-Mar-16 


there would be addition and deletion. What I typically did was had master file in my system and around the invitation dates I used to publish it with changes.


----------



## Shanners

Thanks Dreamsanj,

I don't mind trying to maintain this list, good luck with your journey!


----------



## babbar_manish

Did anyone received NSW approval ?:juggle:

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## mansikhanna83

I know one guy who applied on 16th April has got his approval today.....


----------



## babbar_manish

mansikhanna83 said:


> I know one guy who applied on 16th April has got his approval today.....


---------------

Is it for BA 261111 ?

Software engineers and developers are getting invite, I believe ICT BA 261111 needs to wait except few. (lucky one's)


----------



## mansikhanna83

babbar_manish said:


> ---------------
> 
> Is it for BA 261111 ?
> 
> Software engineers and developers are getting invite, I believe ICT BA 261111 needs to wait except few. (lucky one's)


May be....ICT BA's still have to wait...


----------



## meet2ami

I received an "Request for further information" email from NSW today. They are asking for employment proof since May 2015 tiill date. 
This is probably because my ACS assessment was done in May 2015 and in my CV I have mentioned that I am still working in the same organization.
Anyways I have provided them with current Payslips. Lets c what happens now.


----------



## Abhishu

meet2ami said:


> I received an "Request for further information" email from NSW today. They are asking for employment proof since May 2015 tiill date.
> This is probably because my ACS assessment was done in May 2015 and in my CV I have mentioned that I am still working in the same organization.
> Anyways I have provided them with current Payslips. Lets c what happens now.


Hi It means sth is moving.
Not sure how long it will take.
Thanks for sharing update


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW State Sponorship ICT BA*

Hi All

I have 65 Points for State Sponsorship with 60+5 SS points. I have submitted my EOI today with 65 Points. With 65 points in how many days people are getting state invite for ICT Business Analyst.

With 60 Points it will be difficult to get 189 ITA as current point score is 70.

In how many days it is possible to get NSW invite with 65 Points
Kindly advise


----------



## Morning_Star

CLARIFCATION : SCENARIO as given below :

If someone gets 2 skill select invites from 2 different state nominations, is it necessary to wait for the 1st invitation to expire to apply to the second invite?
For example : State A nominates and sends invitation through skill select in January 1st. 
State B nominate and sends invitation through skill select on February 1st.
The applicant decides to go with state B in February. 
Now 2 invitations are active. Can the applicant ignore the active invitation from State A and proceed with state B sponsored PR , before the invitation from State A expires ?

any pointers will be helpful for understanding.


----------



## viv101

Someone please take the list forward. I'm getting ready for next steps 
The golden days are Thursdays when most of the ITA's are received.

*Awaiting ITA from NSW :*


riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi

*
Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May


----------



## harisagarp

Hi I am 60(Age=30,Education=15,experince=10,NSW POINTS =5) pointer and I have lodged my ITA on Feb 11 for NSW sub class 190 .Any hope in I will get Invited in this year?


----------



## immigrant589

Please add me to the list EOI Date 16 April 2016. 60+5 Points, ICT Business Analyst


----------



## meet2ami

Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


----------



## Sf80

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


Congratssssssssss ur code and timeline plz


----------



## meet2ami

Sf80 said:


> Congratssssssssss ur code and timeline plz


Thanks Sf80. Please check my signature.


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



viv101 said:


> Someone please take the list forward. I'm getting ready for next steps
> The golden days are Thursdays when most of the ITA's are received.
> 
> *Awaiting ITA from NSW :*
> 
> 
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> *
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!*
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May



Congratulations and all the best for next steps, viv101


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



meet2ami said:


> Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


Congratulations and all the best for next steps, meet2ami


----------



## meet2ami

vj2005 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for next steps, meet2ami


Thanks vj2005 and good luck to you too!


----------



## mamdouhk

*2016/2017 sol*

The 2016/2017 sol has been announced and ICT BA and systems analyst are still included .... Occupation ceiling unknown so far though


----------



## caldezam

**



meet2ami said:


> Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


Congrats meet2ami. You did mention that they asked for further information regarding your employment, how many months of payslips did you send as proof? (current? 3? 6 mos.?) thanks.


----------



## tikki2282

mamdouhk said:


> The 2016/2017 sol has been announced and ICT BA and systems analyst are still included .... Occupation ceiling unknown so far though




Can you share the link please


----------



## meet2ami

caldezam said:


> Congrats meet2ami. You did mention that they asked for further information regarding your employment, how many months of payslips did you send as proof? (current? 3? 6 mos.?) thanks.


Thanks caldezam. I provided around 5 payslips starting from May 2015 till last month of this year.


----------



## Abhishu

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


Congrats buddy


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Dear Experts

Any body received NSW invitations in May 2016. Or new invitations will be send in July only.

Regards
Ridhi
EOI 189 60 Points
EOI NSW 65 Points
PTE 65+ 10 Points
ICT BA 261111


----------



## mansikhanna83

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


Congrratsss.....


----------



## ihijazi

*Pte help*

Friends,

Here are my two PTE attempts results:

*First Attempt*

Listening 70
Reading 74
Speaking 69
Writing 74

Grammar: 66
Oral Fluency: 67
Pronunciation: 63
Spelling 67
Vocabulary: 73
Written Discourse: 79

*Second Attempt*

Listening 77
Reading 78
Speaking 90
Writing 74

Grammar: 79
Oral Fluency: 86
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling 49
Vocabulary: 50
Written Discourse: 79

I need to get 79+ in all sections. I don't know what went wrong in my second attempt, yes there are improvements, but also in the "Enabling Skills" I see they that spelling and vocabulary went down, which I'm pretty sure I didn't mess up, in fact I should have done much better, as I've used some good words in my essay.

Please advise, help, tell me "how to crack" the PTE. Should I ask for a rescore? Some guys are getting 90 in all sections, and I know for sure that my English is better, so there must be a secret. 

HELP!!!


----------



## Sf80

ihijazi said:


> Friends,
> 
> Here are my two PTE attempts results:
> 
> *First Attempt*
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 74
> Speaking 69
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar: 66
> Oral Fluency: 67
> Pronunciation: 63
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary: 73
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> *Second Attempt*
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 78
> Speaking 90
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar: 79
> Oral Fluency: 86
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary: 50
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> I need to get 79+ in all sections. I don't know what went wrong in my second attempt, yes there are improvements, but also in the "Enabling Skills" I see they that spelling and vocabulary went down, which I'm pretty sure I didn't mess up, in fact I should have done much better, as I've used some good words in my essay.
> 
> Please advise, help, tell me "how to crack" the PTE. Should I ask for a rescore? Some guys are getting 90 in all sections, and I know for sure that my English is better, so there must be a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!


Are you using spellings from one language or multiple ... You can do the paper in either entirely in American English uk English Australian English etc but u can't switch between styles... And problem is English is so global now that we don't even realize before moving to another style but it is a computer based test and base on the first attempted questions your language get set so if in later questions if u used spelling from American English and ur paper checking preference is set at British English due to earlier responses you will lose marks.. U can verify that from PTE site how scoring is done


----------



## mamdouhk

tikki2282 said:


> Can you share the link please


Sure, I just needfew more posts .. not very active on this forum I'm afraid


----------



## mamdouhk

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the NSW approval today. After around 35 days.


Congratulations


----------



## mamdouhk

mamdouhk said:


> Sure, I just needfew more posts .. not very active on this forum I'm afraid


here is the regulation Link
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800/Html/Text


----------



## babbar_manish

Hi Friends/Experts,

I am waiting for ITA from NSW, ICT BA 261111 (60+5), invitation documents filled with NSW on 13-April.

Are we sure of getting nomination(ITA) from NSW or there are chances of refusal as well.
(considering all documentation provided is accurate/correct)

I am in a limbo basically, waiting for the NSW ITA else I will motivate myself to prepare for PTE 79+ score.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## meet2ami

babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends/Experts,
> 
> I am waiting for ITA from NSW, ICT BA 261111 (60+5), invitation documents filled with NSW on 13-April.
> 
> Are we sure of getting nomination(ITA) from NSW or there are chances of refusal as well.
> (considering all documentation provided is accurate/correct)
> 
> I am in a limbo basically, waiting for the NSW ITA else I will motivate myself to prepare for PTE 79+ score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Don't worry Manish, you will receive it very soon. Even I had to wait for 35 days, I can understand your feeling. Who knows may be this week itself you get it! Atleast I have never heard of anyone's Nomination got rejected. Even if you miss any document, they will ask you to provide that and will give you around 14 days time.


----------



## riteshbv

meet2ami said:


> Don't worry Manish, you will receive it very soon. Even I had to wait for 35 days, I can understand your feeling. Who knows may be this week itself you get it! Atleast I have never heard of anyone's Nomination got rejected. Even if you miss any document, they will ask you to provide that and will give you around 14 days time.


even i am on same page, has been 4 weeks now. testing my patience.

meet2ami > what is your next step. Do you have PCC /Meds documents in hand.


----------



## babbar_manish

meet2ami said:


> Don't worry Manish, you will receive it very soon. Even I had to wait for 35 days, I can understand your feeling. Who knows may be this week itself you get it! Atleast I have never heard of anyone's Nomination got rejected. Even if you miss any document, they will ask you to provide that and will give you around 14 days time.


Thanks a Lot Amit and by the way Congrats. 
All the best for your future endevours.


----------



## Sf80

babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends/Experts,
> 
> I am waiting for ITA from NSW, ICT BA 261111 (60+5), invitation documents filled with NSW on 13-April.
> 
> Are we sure of getting nomination(ITA) from NSW or there are chances of refusal as well.
> (considering all documentation provided is accurate/correct)
> 
> I am in a limbo basically, waiting for the NSW ITA else I will motivate myself to prepare for PTE 79+ score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Following as well my initial plan was to appear for PTE between two may dates but thn I got nsw thing n I paid the fee n I have no motivation to do anything


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Dear Experts

How much time it take to get NSW Nomination with 65 Points.
Last month people who got NSW invite with 65 Points congrats. Please share time line
as I updated my EOI this week with additional 5 Points of Partner.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA
EOI 189 60 Points
EOI NSW 65 Points
PTE 64+ 10 Points
ACS Skill assessment positive.
Experience 1 year NSW 5 Points
Age 25 Points
Bachelor Degree 15 Points
Partner 261313 5 Points
Total 60


----------



## meet2ami

riteshbv said:


> even i am on same page, has been 4 weeks now. testing my patience.
> 
> meet2ami > what is your next step. Do you have PCC /Meds documents in hand.


You will get it Ritesh. Don't worry. 
Actually my problem is I am out of my home town on project work, and can't proceed with anything unless I go back home. I have to arrange for visa fees, remaining documents like old payslips, form 16s, spouse docs etc. Also will go for PCC and Medical then.


----------



## meet2ami

babbar_manish said:


> Thanks a Lot Amit and by the way Congrats.
> All the best for your future endevours.


Thanks and all the best to you too Manish! Keep updating us your progress.


----------



## VEDANT22

Hi Abhi

These are my credentials, both of us are sailing on the same boat . 

EOI Update 190(NSW)- 14-April-2016
PTE: proficient (72) (10 points)
ACS- Positive (05/04/2015)
ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112
Nomination received- 15-April-2016
Nomination submitted- 18-April 2016

Congrats to Meet2Ami !!! His invite has given us confidence to expect ours in a week or 2.


----------



## VEDANT22

What Next Meet2Ami ??


----------



## meet2ami

VEDANT22 said:


> What Next Meet2Ami ??


Thanks Vedant and best of luck to you too. Next is visa lodge ofcourse.  But it will take some time from my end as I am away from my home town and can proceed with it only after I return back! Currently badly stuck in some project work! :deadhorse:


----------



## sethisaab

hi friends, Grant forANZO 261111(189 visa) seems to have dried up have not seen any in myimmi account from many days

Any update? has anyone started receiving delay mails ?


----------



## viv101

Personally i think its no harm in beginning to prepare for a better PTE. don't pay the fee yet for a re exam. Give them upto 6 weeks and then take an alternate action.
Until these 6 weeks have passed, prepare for the alternate action.. 



babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends/Experts,
> 
> I am waiting for ITA from NSW, ICT BA 261111 (60+5), invitation documents filled with NSW on 13-April.
> 
> Are we sure of getting nomination(ITA) from NSW or there are chances of refusal as well.
> (considering all documentation provided is accurate/correct)
> 
> I am in a limbo basically, waiting for the NSW ITA else I will motivate myself to prepare for PTE 79+ score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


----------



## ihijazi

Sf80 said:


> Are you using spellings from one language or multiple ... You can do the paper in either entirely in American English uk English Australian English etc but u can't switch between styles... And problem is English is so global now that we don't even realize before moving to another style but it is a computer based test and base on the first attempted questions your language get set so if in later questions if u used spelling from American English and ur paper checking preference is set at British English due to earlier responses you will lose marks.. U can verify that from PTE site how scoring is done


I see...

Do you think if I get higher Vocabulary and Spelling (Enabling Skills), my Communicative Skills (R, L and W) would have been better? Say 79+?

Thanks!


----------



## HasIrf

I am sailing the ITA waiting boat as well with 65 points (NSW) - ICT BA.


----------



## Sf80

ihijazi said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using spellings from one language or multiple ... You can do the paper in either entirely in American English uk English Australian English etc but u can't switch between styles... And problem is English is so global now that we don't even realize before moving to another style but it is a computer based test and base on the first attempted questions your language get set so if in later questions if u used spelling from American English and ur paper checking preference is set at British English due to earlier responses you will lose marks.. U can verify that from PTE site how scoring is done
> 
> 
> 
> I see...
> 
> Do you think if I get higher Vocabulary and Spelling (Enabling Skills), my Communicative Skills (R, L and W) would have been better? Say 79+?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Number depends on lots of factors unfortunately in my case I suffered cause I got advice( with good intent offcourse) that I use simpler vocab since my spellings were poor downside of that advice was my writin got a lower score of 76 u get higher points for using complex terms such as however although instead of simpler everyday terms... I scored in practice test w 90, s 90 L82 r90 my actual result was 76/90/90/78 my advice is read how scoring is done it is available on PTE site it will give u better idea what to avoid check ur written sentences capitalize where should be and punctuate properly I know we don't care much about these things but in language test all this get us dead  good luck to u n all of us.. I might appear again for PTE as well


----------



## Sf80

Another thing is ihijazi what I believe in nobody will teach u a language in a month but guides help us to know the techniques... Due to family commitments I was unable to prepare so I actually got a test date n appeared after doing the two practice/scored test but now when I think about it I should have given it a week to read thru some material /how scoring was done/ what not to do kind of things  I had a better chance to be invited with 70 points thn my current 60


----------



## ihijazi

Sf80 said:


> Another thing is ihijazi what I believe in nobody will teach u a language in a month but guides help us to know the techniques... Due to family commitments I was unable to prepare so I actually got a test date n appeared after doing the two practice/scored test but now when I think about it I should have given it a week to read thru some material /how scoring was done/ what not to do kind of things  I had a better chance to be invited with 70 points thn my current 60


Totally agree!

I've went through the scoring guide and those are the points that I found useful in my case:
1. In multiple choice questions, only select what you are 100% is correct. Selecting a wrong one will give you -1. So I'd rather getting +1 than Zero.
2. This is a good guide from some stuff that we tend to neglect in grammar: http://www.yourdictionary.com/index.php/pdf/articles/99.top10grammarerrors.pdf
3. In writing, do not write jargon such as "nip the problem in the bud". While I got this from one of the sample essays. Another example not use in the intro paragraph "to accord with the rubric". For some reason using those in my 2nd attempt seems NOT to help. So stick to the causal essay writing style and use words such as "otherwise, nevertheless, however, ,etc....
4. Don't repeat the same word many times. Use synonyms.

Good luck to you and everyone else in the next PTE attempt.


----------



## ihijazi

Oh, and aim for 90 NOT 79+ or 65+ or whatever

My 2 cents.


----------



## VEDANT22

meet2ami said:


> Thanks Vedant and best of luck to you too. Next is visa lodge ofcourse.  But it will take some time from my end as I am away from my home town and can proceed with it only after I return back! Currently badly stuck in some project work! :deadhorse:


Thanks for ur wishes!!
Everthing will go good :smile:


----------



## mansikhanna83

Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent

I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


----------



## tikki2282

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> 
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....




Congrats Mansi


----------



## VEDANT22

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


CONGRATS!! Mansi.


----------



## offto

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Great news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Abhishu

Guys,

It has been more than 4 week.. waiting..
don't know what to do..


----------



## kanwar deep

sethisaab said:


> hi friends, Grant forANZO 261111(189 visa) seems to have dried up have not seen any in myimmi account from many days
> 
> Any update? has anyone started receiving delay mails ?


Hi , 

Mine is 261112 nd even i'm waiting for my grant mail, got CO allocated on 22nd Feb ,asked for form 80 nd other docs but no reply after that

Kanwar


----------



## emboon

Any 55pointers invited?


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Congrats, mansikhanna83.

Awaiting ITA from NSW :

riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)

kkowloori
kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May


----------



## goauzzie

Can I know how many 70 pointers are waiting for 25th May Invite ?


----------



## Shanners

goauzzie said:


> Can I know how many 70 pointers are waiting for 25th May Invite ?


Hi Goauzzie, if you mean for 189 - this was the last list provided by Dreamsanj....must be some more to add to this? Let me know and I can update...

1 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA 
2 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT 
3 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA 
4 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT 
5 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT 
6 Michael 65 2-Mar-16 
7 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT 
8 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16 
9 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT 
10 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16 
11 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16 
12 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16 
13 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
14 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16 
15 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16 
16 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
17 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
18 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT 
19 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT 
20 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT 
21 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
22 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT 
23 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT 
24 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
25 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
26 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
27 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
28 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
29 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
30 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
31 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
32 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
33 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
34 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT 
35 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
36 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
37 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
38 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
39 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
40 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
41 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
42 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
43 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
44 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
45 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT 
46 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT 
47 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT 
48 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
49 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT 
50 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
51 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT 
52 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
53 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
54 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
55 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
56 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16 
57 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT 
58 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT 
59 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT 
60 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
61 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
62 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16 
63 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16


----------



## Aagu

Hi Guys, 

I submitted for my EOI on 6th May'16. 
I have been told that I might have to wait for a long time before getting an invite as the number of people with more points than mine is huge. 
I have also been told that since every year in July immigration rules change and the backlog for previous year is cleared, I have a good chance to get an invite in July.

I wanted to know to find our more information about this whole thing, I am very nervous .
Thanks a lot for your help.

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261112
PTE (L90/R87/S90/W88) – Overall 90 : 05 May 2016
EOI submitted: 06 May 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invite: XXXX


----------



## mukeshsharma

Salesforce , App Builder/Dev 401, Admin 201, Platform Developer, Sales/Service Cloud, certification required. 

Anyone with above mentioned qualifiation required in sydney , location


----------



## saurabhshahi

*New SOL/CSOL list for 2016/2017*

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone checked the new SOL/CSOL list for 2016/2017? 

I have a query that there is category for System Analyst 261112 and Business Analyst 261111 in SOL list, if it is not in the CSOL list then should i be able to apply for 190 visa?

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## ihijazi

Friends,

For the next round invitation, which is happening on the 25th, what would be the latest time (date and time) for me to update my EOI so that I can still be in the draw?

Thanks


----------



## goauzzie

Shanners said:


> Hi Goauzzie, if you mean for 189 - this was the last list provided by Dreamsanj....must be some more to add to this? Let me know and I can update...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I was actually trying to find if there are any 70 pointers in the forum who have submitted their EOI between 16 apr till 11 May invite round, or even after that.


----------



## ihijazi

Can you add me to the list?

ICT, applied for interest on May 8th 2016, 65 points, 189

Thanks


----------



## ManishS

Shanners said:


> Hi Goauzzie, if you mean for 189 - this was the last list provided by Dreamsanj....must be some more to add to this? Let me know and I can update...


Please also add me to the list - points 70 EOI Date 28-April


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone checked the new SOL/CSOL list for 2016/2017?
> 
> I have a query that there is category for System Analyst 261112 and Business Analyst 261111 in SOL list, if it is not in the CSOL list then should i be able to apply for 190 visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Saurabh


If states are not sponsoring how can you apply for 190


----------



## goauzzie

ManishS said:


> Please also add me to the list - points 70 EOI Date 28-April



Looks like we have two 70 pointers from conversations in the last few pages.

ManishS
Sudhanshu2211 

Shanners - Can you please add this to the list.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

goauzzie said:


> Shanners said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goauzzie, if you mean for 189 - this was the last list provided by Dreamsanj....must be some more to add to this? Let me know and I can update...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I was actually trying to find if there are any 70 pointers in the forum who have submitted their EOI between 16 apr till 11 May invite round, or even after that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on 6 May with 70 points. Yet to hear anything
Click to expand...


----------



## Aagu

hey guys , I submitted EOI for 189 on 6th may with 60 points for 261112, any idea when can I get the invite.


----------



## goauzzie

Aagu said:


> hey guys , I submitted EOI for 189 on 6th may with 60 points for 261112, any idea when can I get the invite.



Because of high demand, right now the cutoff is 70 points for 2611**

You may have to wait for July 2016 to see if there is any change for 189.

However, you can apply for 190.

Good Luck.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi, 
I applied for nomination on 18th April with fee and still waitin for nomination approval . I don't know the exact status of my application. Wondering if it is okay to call them or drop email to them will help? 

Friends pls suggest any thing.. I moved to 190 to make it faster so that I don't need to wait for ceiling reset in July ..


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW approval*

Hi

Why month of May is so silent for NSW invitations? 

Any update if people will get invites in May this week or next week

with 60+5 Points.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## riteshbv

vj2005 said:


> Congrats, mansikhanna83.
> 
> Awaiting ITA from NSW :
> 
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May


I received last night.


----------



## VEDANT22

Awaiting ITA from NSW :

riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)

please add me to this list 

Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



riteshbv said:


> I received last night.


Congratulations riteshbv and all the best for next steps


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



VEDANT22 said:


> Awaiting ITA from NSW :
> 
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> 
> please add me to this list
> 
> Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April



Awaiting ITA from NSW :

jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April

kkowloori
kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May


----------



## Sf80

Congrats

Another one from nov 2015 )


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Yes kanwar if their are no conditions set by the case officer on the grant letter the spouse can definitely travel prior to the primary applicant and the PA can follow later



Hey Vikas, 

As discussed many times earlier...no hear from CO as of now, will be completing 90 days in 2 days, is it because of employement checks that they take long time in few cases..should i call them up DIBP now

kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> As discussed many times earlier...no hear from CO as of now, will be completing 90 days in 2 days, is it because of employement checks that they take long time in few cases..should i call them up DIBP now
> 
> kanwar


Hey Kanwar yes give them a call on Monday and see what they have to say. Hopefully they would guve out positive response


----------



## saurabhshahi

vikaschandra said:


> If states are not sponsoring how can you apply for 190


but some people are assuming that if the category is in the SOL list it automatically eligible for 189 as well as 190.please suggest?


----------



## HasIrf

*God knows whats happening*

Wondering why are ITAs issued at snails pace? Getting tensed now.. 




vj2005 said:


> Awaiting ITA from NSW :
> 
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April
> 
> kkowloori
> kelsi
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May


----------



## fshamim2012

HI I applied on 25th Apr with 55+5 please add me to this list

fshamim- SA 261111 - Applied 25h April 

Any idea how long will take for me to be invited, Do i have to wait 1 year?


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabhshahi said:


> but some people are assuming that if the category is in the SOL list it automatically eligible for 189 as well as 190.please suggest?


Yes SOL list would mean that the applicant can apply for 190 as well provided that the state have opened to take the application as not all the states do so and with every state there might be different conditions attached. 

For detailed discussion on the sol and csol list check this thread here


----------



## sudhanshu2211

details of 11 May invitation is out at the skillselect site.
70 pointers with EOI done on 20 April were invited.


----------



## Shanners

So this is the current waiting list for 189.....anyone else to add/remove please advise..

1 ManishS 70 28-Apr-16
2 Sudhanshu2211 70 6-May-16
3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA 
4 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT 
5 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA 
6 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT 
7 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT 
8 Michael 65 2-Mar-16 
9 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT 
10 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16 
11 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT 
12 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16 
13 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16 
14 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16 
15 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
16 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16 
17 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16 
18 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
19 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
20 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
21 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT 
22 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT 
23 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT 
24 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
25 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT 
26 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT 
27 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
28 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
29 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
30 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
31 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
32 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
33 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
34 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
35 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
36 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
37 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT 
38 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
39 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
40 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
41 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
42 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
43 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
44 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
45 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
46 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
47 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
48 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT 
49 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT 
50 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT 
51 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
52 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT 
53 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
54 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT 
55 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
56 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
57 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
58 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
59 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16 
60 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT 
61 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT 
62 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT 
63 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
64 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
65 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16 
66 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16 
67 Aagu 60 6-May 16


----------



## sandeepss6s

Shanners said:


> So this is the current waiting list for 189.....anyone else to add/remove please advise..
> 
> 1 ManishS 70 28-Apr-16
> 2 Sudhanshu2211 70 6-May-16
> 3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 4 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT
> 5 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 6 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT
> 7 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT
> 8 Michael 65 2-Mar-16
> 9 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT
> 10 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16
> 11 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 12 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16
> 13 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16
> 14 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16
> 15 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 16 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16
> 17 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16
> 18 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
> 19 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 21 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT
> 22 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT
> 23 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT
> 24 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 25 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT
> 26 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT
> 27 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 28 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 29 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 30 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 31 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 32 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 34 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 35 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 37 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT
> 38 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 40 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 42 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 43 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 45 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 46 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT
> 49 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT
> 50 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT
> 51 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 52 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT
> 53 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
> 54 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT
> 55 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 56 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 57 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 58 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 59 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16
> 60 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT
> 61 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 62 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT
> 63 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 64 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 65 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16
> 66 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16
> 67 Aagu 60 6-May 16


Hi Shanners, please add me in
Sandeep 65 12-apr-2016 SA

Regards,


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Hey Kanwar yes give them a call on Monday and see what they have to say. Hopefully they would guve out positive response



Thanks Vikas,

Really waiting to hear good news now, its a real torture checking mails twice a day nd you get to see nothing except Assesment in progress

Thanks again Vikas

Kanwar


----------



## Richyghana

Richyghana - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April 65Pts Please add me


----------



## Richyghana

Richyghana - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April 65Pts Please add me


----------



## ridhidureja

*ICT BA 189 Visa*

Hi All

Please add me too. I applied for 189 Skilled visa ICT BA 261111 on 13th May with 60 Points

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## kkowloori

riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April
jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)

kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016
kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May


----------



## sonia_78

Dear All

I am starting the processes by my own for the aus. immigration (189) and I undertsnad that the first step would be collecting the Exp. Letters but the Right Exp. Letters.

I have completed my Masters in Computer Science during (1999 - 2000) (2 Years) followed by (3 Years Bachelors in Statistics).

Since, then I am engaged in various IT fields but from 2006 onwards, my job role was Techno Functional, I mean that Analysing business processes as well as implementing technically to produce the user requirements.

Please suggest me if I am able to apply for the System Analyst (261112), because my current Job Title is also System analyst.

As I have made up my mind for SA, I have prepared my Exp. Letter by myself based on the available support of Senior members of the forum.

Can someone share their * Exp. Letters* to help me out ??? It's required urgently please...

thanks


----------



## Sf80

sonia_78 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am starting the processes by my own for the aus. immigration (189) and I undertsnad that the first step would be collecting the Exp. Letters but the Right Exp. Letters.
> 
> I have completed my Masters in Computer Science during (1999 - 2000) (2 Years) followed by (3 Years Bachelors in Statistics).
> 
> Since, then I am engaged in various IT fields but from 2006 onwards, my job role was Techno Functional, I mean that Analysing business processes as well as implementing technically to produce the user requirements.
> 
> Please suggest me if I am able to apply for the System Analyst (261112), because my current Job Title is also System analyst.
> 
> As I have made up my mind for SA, I have prepared my Exp. Letter by myself based on the available support of Senior members of the forum.
> 
> Can someone share their * Exp. Letters* to help me out ??? It's required urgently please...
> 
> thanks


Dear Sonia

If your role is techno functional *thn* have a look at business analyst role too 

I am saying this cause when I worked as a ERP consultant it was more techno functional *thn* only IT 

Just a suggestion but if *ur* role is more IT *thn* business *thn* go for systems analyst


In case you find BA more relevant I can share my letter with *u* tomorrow

Good luck

*Pleas don't use text-speak in your posts -see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Shanners

Hello all, 
so current list for 189 is...anymore to add/remove please advise..

1 ManishS 70 28-Apr-16
2 Sudhanshu2211 70 6-May-16
3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA 
4 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT 
5 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA 
6 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT 
7 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT 
8 Michael 65 2-Mar-16 
9 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT 
10 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16 
11 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT 
12 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16 
13 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16 
14 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16 
15 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
16 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16 
17 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16 
18 Sandeep 65 12-Apr-16 SA
19 Richyghana 18-Apr-16 65 SA 261112
20 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
21 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
22 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
23 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT 
24 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT 
25 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT 
26 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
27 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT 
28 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT 
29 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
30 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
31 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
32 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
33 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
34 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
35 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
36 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
37 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
38 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
39 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT 
40 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
41 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
42 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
43 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
44 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
45 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
46 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
47 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
48 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
49 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
50 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT 
51 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT 
52 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT 
53 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
54 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT 
55 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
56 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT 
57 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
58 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
59 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
60 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
61 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16 
62 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT 
63 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT 
64 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT 
65 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
66 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
67 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16 
68 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16 
69 Aagu 60 6-May 16
70 Ridhidureja 60 13-May-16 BA 261111


----------



## sonia_78

Dear Sf80

Thank you for your response, I am working on ERP Side and Yes my fous is more on IT. This is why I am intending to select SYSTEM ANALYST code.

If you have done your ACS with this role then I would prefer to get your letters ,,, This is what I am looking for, here in this post...

All, please suggest me,,,

Regards


----------



## Mfaisal89

Dear all 

I'm preparing to apply under ICT BA 261111 but I need some answers

1- I have a bachelor of accounting "graduated 2011" and three years of experience as SAP FICO consultant. got certified from SAP in May 2015. would be any problem concerning my major in this case?
2- is it required to have an ILETS academic or the general would be ok?
3- how could I get the points regarding a community language? is it enough to prove that my study language was in one of community languages?
4- I know there's a limited number of invitations for this job. I could only get 60 points in case getting 7 in ILETS. will there be a too much delay between EOI and getting the invitation to apply?


Thanks a lot


----------



## vikaschandra

Mfaisal89 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I'm preparing to apply under ICT BA 261111 but I need some answers
> 
> 1- I have a bachelor of accounting "graduated 2011" and three years of experience as SAP FICO consultant. got certified from SAP in May 2015. would be any problem concerning my major in this case?
> 2- is it required to have an ILETS academic or the general would be ok?
> 3- how could I get the points regarding a community language? is it enough to prove that my study language was in one of community languages?
> 4- I know there's a limited number of invitations for this job. I could only get 60 points in case getting 7 in ILETS. will there be a too much delay between EOI and getting the invitation to apply?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


1. With your education you will not qualify under AQF standards for ICT majors
2. IELTS General will do
3. To claim NAATI points you have to give an examination 
4. For the FY 2015-16 yes he competition is too high 60 pointers from last year are still in the queue. Cannot say for the FY 2016-17 if 2611xx will still be under pro rata arrangements. And depends on the quota for this occupation code


----------



## kkowloori

Mfaisal89 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I'm preparing to apply under ICT BA 261111 but I need some answers
> 
> 1- I have a bachelor of accounting "graduated 2011" and three years of experience as SAP FICO consultant. got certified from SAP in May 2015. would be any problem concerning my major in this case?
> 2- is it required to have an ILETS academic or the general would be ok?
> 3- how could I get the points regarding a community language? is it enough to prove that my study language was in one of community languages?
> 4- I know there's a limited number of invitations for this job. I could only get 60 points in case getting 7 in ILETS. will there be a too much delay between EOI and getting the invitation to apply?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi Faisal,

Better go for PTE Academic and score 79+ in all sections since PTE is lot easier than IELTS.

Thanks, 
Karthik
EOI 189 - 60 points- 25 March, 2016
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 - 21 APRIL 2016
Waiting for invitation for both


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Guys

Good news for all 2611** occup. Candidates...In 2016-17 this code remains in SOL list however not clear on quota for next year ...

See this link for latest announcement 

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-occupations-list-announced-for-2016-17.php

Just one questuon though..Seems there is a backlog for 65 pointers for BA Profile from February 2016.. its submit profile with 65 points by July (after first round )... any idea when I can expect ITA ?? By September ???? Or even late.....


----------



## saurabhshahi

Shanners said:


> Hello all,
> so current list for 189 is...anymore to add/remove please advise..
> 
> 1 ManishS 70 28-Apr-16
> 2 Sudhanshu2211 70 6-May-16
> 3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 4 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT
> 5 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 6 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT
> 7 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT
> 8 Michael 65 2-Mar-16
> 9 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT
> 10 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16
> 11 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 12 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16
> 13 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16
> 14 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16
> 15 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 16 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16
> 17 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16
> 18 Sandeep 65 12-Apr-16 SA
> 19 Richyghana 18-Apr-16 65 SA 261112
> 20 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
> 21 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
> 22 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 23 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT
> 24 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT
> 25 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT
> 26 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 27 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT
> 28 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT
> 29 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 30 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 31 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 32 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 33 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 34 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 35 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 37 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 38 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 39 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT
> 40 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 42 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 43 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 45 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 46 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 48 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 49 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 50 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT
> 51 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT
> 52 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT
> 53 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 54 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT
> 55 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
> 56 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT
> 57 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 58 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 59 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 60 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 61 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16
> 62 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT
> 63 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 64 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT
> 65 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 66 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 67 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16
> 68 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16
> 69 Aagu 60 6-May 16
> 70 Ridhidureja 60 13-May-16 BA 261111


Please add me as well.189 EOi submitted on 14th may with 60 points under 261112. Thankyou.


----------



## vikaschandra

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Good news for all 2611** occup. Candidates...In 2016-17 this code remains in SOL list however not clear on quota for next year ...
> 
> See this link for latest announcement
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-occupations-list-announced-for-2016-17.php
> 
> Just one questuon though..Seems there is a backlog for 65 pointers for BA Profile from February 2016.. its submit profile with 65 points by July (after first round )... any idea when I can expect ITA ?? By September ???? Or even late.....


It would all depend on the quota & whether it would still be under pro-rata arrangement and how many rounds would be conducted each month. If we get clear confirmation on this we can predict on when you can secure your ITA. 

Without these details it is going to be pretty difficult at this time to say anything.


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Vikas

So any idea when we will come to know about these details before July ??


----------



## vikaschandra

june14ashish said:


> Hi Vikas
> 
> So any idea when we will come to know about these details before July ??


Yes the quota details should be available by June end. Regarding how many rounds would be happening will have to wait and see


----------



## goauzzie

Hi All,

I need some serious help with someone who can provide correct information.

I applied for ACS under 261112 [Systems Analyst], but the assessor has made a recommendation that my application is suitable for 262113 [Systems Administrator].

Now if i select 262113 - I will get a positive assessment, but 262113 is not in SOL and also not there is most states 190 list.

Question: There is an optoin to file review assessment within 60 days of result. Can I file for acs review application only if I decline 262113 and get a negative assessment for 261112. Or can I still go ahead with a review assessment, even if I decide to get positive assessment for 262113.

Let me know if my question is not clear.


----------



## vikaschandra

goauzzie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some serious help with someone who can provide correct information.
> 
> I applied for ACS under 261112 [Systems Analyst], but the assessor has made a recommendation that my application is suitable for 262113 [Systems Administrator].
> 
> Now if i select 262113 - I will get a positive assessment, but 262113 is not in SOL and also not there is most states 190 list.
> 
> Question: There is an optoin to file review assessment within 60 days of result. Can I file for acs review application only if I decline 262113 and get a negative assessment for 261112. Or can I still go ahead with a review assessment, even if I decide to get positive assessment for 262113.
> 
> Let me know if my question is not clear.


if the assessor has mentioned that your experience is more inclined towards System Administration then there is less or no possibility that the review would be positive towards 261112.
if you want you can request them for review under 262113


----------



## goauzzie

vikaschandra said:


> if the assessor has mentioned that your experience is more inclined towards System Administration then there is less or no possibility that the review would be positive towards 261112.
> if you want you can request them for review under 262113


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


Congratulations Abhishu


----------



## Sf80

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


Wish you all the best for rest of the process


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.



Congratulations Abhishu and all the best for next steps 

Waiting for ITA:

jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016

kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> Really waiting to hear good news now, its a real torture checking mails twice a day nd you get to see nothing except Assesment in progress
> 
> Thanks again Vikas
> 
> Kanwar


Hi Vikas,

Pls advice if this is the right number to call upon the GSM -Adelaide +61-731367000

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Pls advice if this is the right number to call upon the GSM -Adelaide +61-731367000
> 
> Kanwar


Yes that is the correct number. Make sure you have your TRN details, Passport details available while making the call.


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



vj2005 said:


> Congratulations Abhishu and all the best for next steps
> 
> Waiting for ITA:
> 
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016
> 
> kelsi
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May



Slightly updated list:

jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5)
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April
kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016

kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May


----------



## vsb546

hi is there nominations send from NSW after april 14th please guys let me know if you have any information ... I applied EOI on April 16 with 60+5 points is there any scope to get the nomination by the end of June. Thank you.


----------



## meet2ami

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


Congrats Abhishu and all the best for your visa process.


----------



## caldezam

Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval...

__________________
ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111
Total: 60 + 5
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016
Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016
NSW Approval - 23-May-2016


----------



## caldezam

*NSW Approval*

Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval...

__________________
ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111
Total: 60 + 5
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016
Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016
NSW Approval - 23-May-2016


----------



## meet2ami

caldezam said:


> Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval...
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111
> Total: 60 + 5
> EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016
> Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016
> Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016
> NSW Approval - 23-May-2016


Many congrats mate and good luck.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

caldezam said:


> Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval...
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111
> Total: 60 + 5
> EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016
> Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016
> Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016
> NSW Approval - 23-May-2016



Congrats and all the best for next steps!


----------



## Sf80

Dear all just got my nomination thanks all for your help


----------



## dreamsanj

Great SF..

can please provide timelines.


----------



## dreamsanj

Congrats Abhisu, SF80 and Caldzem for your ITA approval.

Do look at Forex card option now for payment of fees. it saves a lot of money.

Secondly. Dont delay in Filling form 80 and 1221. these take time and need good 2 days from your side. One each for each person.( wife and husband separate)

good luck.


----------



## Sf80

dreamsanj said:


> Great SF..
> 
> can please provide timelines.


Thank you dreamsanj

Applied 20/03/2016
Got invite: 07/04/2016
Paid fee: 10/04/2016
Nominated by NSW: 23/05/2016

Regards


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



caldezam said:


> Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval...
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111
> Total: 60 + 5
> EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016
> Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016
> Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016
> NSW Approval - 23-May-2016


Congrats Caldezam and good luck for next steps


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



Sf80 said:


> Dear all just got my nomination thanks all for your help


Congrats SF80 and good luck for the next steps


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



vj2005 said:


> Congrats SF80 and good luck for the next steps


Waiting ITA:

jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April
kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016

kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5 - ITA received 23 May
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5) - ITA received 23 May


----------



## Meenus

vj2005 said:


> Waiting ITA:
> 
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April
> kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016
> 
> kelsi
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5 - ITA received 23 May
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5) - ITA received 23 May



Dear All,
Meenu BA 261111 - 60+5 Applied on 22 April 2016 - Still waiting for NSW Approval


----------



## Mfaisal89

vikaschandra said:


> 1. With your education you will not qualify under AQF standards for ICT majors
> 2. IELTS General will do
> 3. To claim NAATI points you have to give an examination
> 4. For the FY 2015-16 yes he competition is too high 60 pointers from last year are still in the queue. Cannot say for the FY 2016-17 if 2611xx will still be under pro rata arrangements. And depends on the quota for this occupation code


Thanks 

but what do you think I can do if my major is not relevant ?




kkowloori said:


> Hi Faisal,
> 
> Better go for PTE Academic and score 79+ in all sections since PTE is lot easier than IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Karthik
> EOI 189 - 60 points- 25 March, 2016
> EOI 190 - 60 + 5 - 21 APRIL 2016
> Waiting for invitation for both


Thanks Karthik

is PTE really easier than IIELTS and TOEFL IBT ??


----------



## mansikhanna83

*Grant Awaited*

Hi All,

Lodged my Visa on 21st May'16, Done with my medicals and PCC

ICT BA - 261111 
27/04/2016 :EOI Submitted : 189 (Points :60)
17/09/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin 
19/04/2016: Submited $300 Fees to NSW
17/05/2016 IBP Invitation
20/05/2016: PCC Done
21/05/2016: Visa Lodged
21/05/2016: Medicals done
????: Golden Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my Visa on 21st May'16, Done with my medicals and PCC
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> 27/04/2016 :EOI Submitted : 189 (Points :60)
> 17/09/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
> 15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin
> 19/04/2016: Submited $300 Fees to NSW
> 17/05/2016 IBP Invitation
> 20/05/2016: PCC Done
> 21/05/2016: Visa Lodged
> 21/05/2016: Medicals done
> ????: Golden Grant


Congratulations Manshi. Welcome to the Waiting Club. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## vsb546

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Manshi. Welcome to the Waiting Club. Hope you get your grant soon.


hi vikas... is there nominations send from NSW after april 14th please guys let me know if you have any information ... I applied EOI on April 16 with 60+5 points is there any scope to get the nomination by the end of June. Thank you.
__________________


----------



## Cocox

Congratulations everyone. I too am looking forward to receiving mine (ITA) this week hopefully


----------



## VEDANT22

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


Congrats Abhishu


----------



## tikki2282

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.




Congrats


----------



## tikki2282

caldezam said:


> Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval...
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111
> Total: 60 + 5
> EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016
> Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016
> Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016
> NSW Approval - 23-May-2016




Congrats


----------



## VEDANT22

congrats caldezam and sf80!!


----------



## andreyx108b

caldezam said:


> Just now I've received NSW nomination/ITA approval... __________________ ICT BA - ANZSCO-261111 Total: 60 + 5 EOI 190 NSW (65) - 16/03/2016 Invitation 190 (NSW) - 07-Apr-2016 Applied to State - 11-Apr-2016 NSW Approval - 23-May-2016


Congrats!!!


----------



## Shanners

Good luck for the next round everyone!

1 ManishS 70 28-Apr-16
2 Sudhanshu2211 70 6-May-16
3 d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA 
4 ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT 
5 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA 
6 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT 
7 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT 
8 Michael 65 2-Mar-16 
9 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT 
10 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16 
11 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT 
12 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16 
13 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16 
14 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16 
15 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
16 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16 
17 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16 
18 Sandeep 65 12-Apr-16 SA
19 Richyghana 18-Apr-16 65 SA 261112
20 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
21 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
22 Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
23 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT 
24 wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT 
25 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT 
26 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
27 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT 
28 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT 
29 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
30 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
31 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
32 Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
33 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
34 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
35 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
36 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
37 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
38 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
39 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT 
40 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
41 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
42 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
43 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
44 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
45 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
46 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
47 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
48 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
49 smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
50 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT 
51 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT 
52 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT 
53 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
54 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT 
55 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
56 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT 
57 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
58 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
59 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
60 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
61 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16 
62 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT 
63 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT 
64 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT 
65 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
66 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
67 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16 
68 kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16 
69 Aagu 60 6-May 16
70 Ridhidureja 60 13-May-16 BA 261111 
71 Saurabhshai 60 14 May SA


----------



## Amy05

Anyone with 55+5(NSW) ICT Business Anlayst got invitation? I submitted my EIO on 12th March?

Thanks & Regards,
Aman


----------



## mamdouhk

vikaschandra said:


> Yes the quota details should be available by June end. Regarding how many rounds would be happening will have to wait and see


even better, ceilings should be available early june  

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## vikaschandra

Amy05 said:


> Anyone with 55+5(NSW) ICT Business Anlayst got invitation? I submitted my EIO on 12th March?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Aman


With 55+5 it would be little difficult to get ITA at this time mostly itnis going for 60+5. You would have to wait


----------



## sudhanshu2211

another day of invites.. waiting for today to be over soon


----------



## fshamim2012

Amy05 said:


> Anyone with 55+5(NSW) ICT Business Anlayst got invitation? I submitted my EIO on 12th March?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Aman



Same as mine . I am still waiting . please do let me know in case of luck - Thanks


----------



## nvanm100

Shanners said:


> Good luck for the next round everyone!
> 
> 
> 14 nvanm100 65 29-Mar-16


Shanners, please remove me from the list. I have already lodged my visa with NSW and have cancelled my 189 EOI.


----------



## HasIrf

*:angel:*

Congrats to those who got their ITAs!! 

I am able to breathe now assuming my ITA is on its way; expecting a good news at least this week. 



Cocox said:


> Congratulations everyone. I too am looking forward to receiving mine (ITA) this week hopefully


----------



## babbar_manish

Hi All,

I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
ICT BA 261111 (60+5) 
Date invitation received: 13-April-16
Nomination received: 24-May-16

Many thanks to all group members.
Especially Amit, djdoddler 

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## mansikhanna83

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Manshi. Welcome to the Waiting Club. Hope you get your grant soon.


Thank you Vikas


----------



## meet2ami

babbar_manish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
> ICT BA 261111 (60+5)
> Date invitation received: 13-April-16
> Nomination received: 24-May-16
> 
> Many thanks to all group members.
> Especially Amit, djdoddler
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Many many congrats Manish. Good luck for the next steps!!


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



babbar_manish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
> ICT BA 261111 (60+5)
> Date invitation received: 13-April-16
> Nomination received: 24-May-16
> 
> Many thanks to all group members.
> Especially Amit, djdoddler
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Congos, Manish. All the best for next steps 

Hope mine is on its way too...


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Yes that is the correct number. Make sure you have your TRN details, Passport details available while making the call.


Yeah sure,

Thanks Vikas

Kanwar


----------



## tikki2282

babbar_manish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
> ICT BA 261111 (60+5)
> Date invitation received: 13-April-16
> Nomination received: 24-May-16
> 
> Many thanks to all group members.
> Especially Amit, djdoddler
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish




Congrats Manish


----------



## tikki2282

sudhanshu2211 said:


> another day of invites.. waiting for today to be over soon




All the best. Do keep the group posted.


----------



## babbar_manish

tikki2282 said:


> All the best. Do keep the group posted.


Thanks Tikki


----------



## babbar_manish

vj2005 said:


> Congos, Manish. All the best for next steps
> 
> Hope mine is on its way too...


Thanks VJ2005


----------



## ihijazi

So, is there an email being sent for the invitation to notify us or we need to keep checking our accounts and see if there is any new correspondence/updates?


----------



## Richyghana

Only 63 slots left for SA and BA occupation which means 21 per round till end of year (June). Wish everyone the best of luck. I have a strong feeling only 70pts will receive invitation this round. we pray they ad some 65 pointers.


----------



## ihijazi

Anyone received an ITA?


----------



## Richyghana

Any 65 pointers received invite?


----------



## ihijazi

Richyghana said:


> Any 65 pointers received invite?


I don't think there is still a chance for those didn't receive invite yet to get one now. Not until next round. It's 40 minutes passed 12 already.

It's a SELECT .. FROM after all, isn't it?

Hard luck I guess. Let's keep our hope high for next round.


----------



## VEDANT22

Hi guys,

At last got approval, i just received a call from my consultant.

SA - 261112
applied for approval on 18th April.


----------



## ihijazi

VEDANT22 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> At last got approval, i just received a call from my consultant.
> 
> SA - 261112
> applied for approval on 18th April.


You mean invitation?

How many points?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Just heard from my agent that invitation has come 
2611111
points 70, EOI on 6 May 2016


----------



## ManishS

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Just heard from my agent that invitation has come
> 2611111
> points 70, EOI on 6 May 2016


Congrats Sudhanshu and all the best for next activities - I also received invite in today's round. Points 70. EOI Date-28-April


----------



## sudhanshu2211

ManishS said:


> Congrats Sudhanshu and all the best for next activities - I also received invite in today's round. Points 70. EOI Date-28-April


Congrats Manish! wishing you all the best for the next steps


----------



## VEDANT22

ihijazi said:


> You mean invitation?
> 
> How many points?


ITA
65 Points

--------------------------------------------------
System Analyst - ANZSCO-261112
ACS Applied - 05-Apr-2016.
ACS +ve Result Received - 8-Apr-2016.
PTE - 12-04-2016 -72 
EOI 190 NSW - 13-Apr-2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15-Apr-2016
Applied for nomination - 18-Apr-2016
ITA Received - 24-May-2016 
Visa Lodgement - xxxx
Docs Upload - xxxx
PCC - Medicals (Self, Spouse,kids) - xxxx
CO Assigned - XXXX
Grant - XXXX


----------



## Richyghana

Congrats!! what is your DOE? 
You already had nomination for 190 on 18 April 2016 and you now have ITA for 189?


----------



## tikki2282

Any 65 pointers got the invite?


----------



## tikki2282

Congrats to all who have received the invitation. Wish you all the best for next steps.


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Any 65 pointers got the invite?


wrong post sorry


----------



## anuarora999

Dear all

Based on today's result - when can we hope for the 189 ITA for 65 points - SA 261112 code. We submitted this on 2nd May'16.

OR you suggest us to go via 190 nomination to NSW? We can wait till August'16 but beyond that it will be difficult. Kindly advise


----------



## Richyghana

Best to increase your English score . You can however apply for 190 at the same time as you wait for 189 invite. 


65 points waiting for 189 from February 19, 2016. 

All the best.


----------



## anuarora999

Richyghana said:


> Best to increase your English score . You can however apply for 190 at the same time as you wait for 189 invite.
> 
> 
> 65 points waiting for 189 from February 19, 2016.
> 
> All the best.



As we are new, how this happened last year - OR is this the situation in 2016 only? Any indication on when they will clear of this backlog. Can anyone share experience on this? Will we get the 189 ITA (for 261111/12-BA/SA) at all with 65 points in this year?

Pls share some more light.


----------



## RMG

Expats need a help... I am getting ready to lodging VISA (189), Could someone please share a checklist of actions to be performed and things to keep ready in hand.

Like getting PCC or Medical in advance and so on, I want to do it the right way possible in the first instance. Please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

anuarora999 said:


> As we are new, how this happened last year - OR is this the situation in 2016 only? Any indication on when they will clear of this backlog. Can anyone share experience on this? Will we get the 189 ITA (for 261111/12-BA/SA) at all with 65 points in this year?
> 
> Pls share some more light.


Yes you would get the invite with 65 points just matter of time once the new quota is announced *<SNIP>* *kaju/moderator*


----------



## anuarora999

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you would get the invite with 65 points just matter of time once the new quota is announced *<SNIP>* *kaju/moderator*


That is good to know. Does this mean they release more invites when the fresh quota available from 1st July'16? I thought they equally divide the quote over 12 months and it is all the same thing in each month. The current cut-off for BA 261111 is 70 and we were worried that it may not come down to 65/60 ever as there is lot of demand. Was this the case last year too? Anyways, your reply have given us hope. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

anuarora999 said:


> That is good to know. Does this mean they release more invites when the fresh quota available from 1st July'16? I thought they equally divide the quote over 12 months and it is all the same thing in each month. The current cut-off for BA 261111 is 70 and we were worried that it may not come down to 65/60 ever as there is lot of demand. Was this the case last year too? Anyways, your reply have given us hope. Thanks


The new Fiscal year would start July 2016 when fresh quota will be announced. The current quota will exhaust by June invitation round. 

Upon new quota announcement we would also need to wait and see if the occupation code is still going to be under pro rata arrangement. If yes then again the quota would be divided into 12 months 2 rounds per month (how many rounds would happen per month depends on DIBP)
But it is for sure that 65 pointers would start getting their ITA's soon


----------



## tikki2282

Can someone share the link where we can check the 2016 quota?? Thanks.


----------



## offto

Hello folks,
Happy to inform you all that I received my NSW approval yesterday.

Occ:261111, eoi: 30th Oct 15
Applied for approval:19th apr


----------



## HasIrf

:fingerscrossed:
Wow congrats!! how many points?? 




offto said:


> Hello folks,
> Happy to inform you all that I received my NSW approval yesterday.
> 
> Occ:261111, eoi: 30th Oct 15
> Applied for approval:19th apr


----------



## offto

HasIrf said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> Wow congrats!! how many points??


Thank you...
Points 60+5


----------



## HasIrf

GOD.. I applied on the same day with 65, ICT BA 

:boxing:When will my ITA arrive. 



offto said:


> Thank you...
> Points 60+5


----------



## offto

HasIrf said:


> GOD.. I applied on the same day with 65, ICT BA
> 
> :boxing:When will my ITA arrive.


You'll get it..any moment..have you checked on your status on skillselect?


----------



## saten_tokas

Hi All,

I got my Invite for NSW (nomination applied on 19th Apr) too.

Many thanks for all information that I could get over the forum.

What are new steps required to file ITA?


----------



## HasIrf

Its via an agent. And no news yet.



offto said:


> You'll get it..any moment..have you checked on your status on skillselect?


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Yeah sure,
> 
> Thanks Vikas
> 
> Kanwar



Hi Vikas, 

To day i received call from the Australian Embassy , they called up thrice but every time it could not be connected, may be some problem with the line

I called back but they said its hard to know who called up

Do they ever call up applicants??? nd what for

Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> To day i received call from the Australian Embassy , they called up thrice but every time it could not be connected, may be some problem with the line
> 
> I called back but they said its hard to know who called up
> 
> Do they ever call up applicants??? nd what for
> 
> Kanwar


Ohh they did? well keep the call log of your calling back safe. These days AHC is calling applicants for verification. They are asking candidates about the job roles and responsibilities, education, places they worked before etc... 

you need to take the call next time when they call. check with your current employer as well probably they might have received the call if they could not connect to you.


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*

Hi Folks,

Finally, I got my NSW nomination today. Thanks for all your help and inputs!!


Here is the latest list:

Awaiting ITA:

jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016
Meenu BA 261111 - 60+5 Applied on 22 April 2016 

kelsi


Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!

RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May
sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5 - ITA received 23 May
caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5) - ITA received 23 May
babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April - ITA received 24 May 
Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April - ITA received 24 May
vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April - ITA received 26 May


----------



## VEDANT22

vj2005 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Finally, I got my NSW nomination today. Thanks for all your help and inputs!!
> 
> 
> Here is the latest list:
> 
> Awaiting ITA:
> 
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016
> Meenu BA 261111 - 60+5 Applied on 22 April 2016
> 
> kelsi
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5 - ITA received 23 May
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5) - ITA received 23 May
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April - ITA received 24 May
> Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April - ITA received 24 May
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April - ITA received 26 May



Congrats Vj!!


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Ohh they did? well keep the call log of your calling back safe. These days AHC is calling applicants for verification. They are asking candidates about the job roles and responsibilities, education, places they worked before etc...
> 
> you need to take the call next time when they call. check with your current employer as well probably they might have received the call if they could not connect to you.


Oh god.. i dont know why the call did'nt get through

Will definetely check with the employer if they've called up....that means they are getting more agressive in the verification process these days

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Oh god.. i dont know why the call did'nt get through
> 
> Will definetely check with the employer if they've called up....that means they are getting more agressive in the verification process these days
> 
> Kanwar


Nd Vikas have you come across other people also getting calls from AHC....nd do they stress more on the job duties when they call, i mean is that the most important thing they want to know, do i speak about the the job duties the way they've been mentioned in form-80 or has it to be more elaborate...

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Nd Vikas have you come across other people also getting calls from AHC....nd do they stress more on the job duties when they call, i mean is that the most important thing they want to know, do i speak about the the job duties the way they've been mentioned in form-80 or has it to be more elaborate...
> 
> Thanks
> Kanwar


Yes Kanwar most of the verification calls ffocus on the Roles and Responsibilities. Make sure that you go through your documents once. Further they might want to get other details too that you might have mentioned in form 80 like education, places you have stayed or travel movements etc.

For now check with your employer and if possible keep them informed about the possibility of receiving such call. 

Verification has become more obvious these days.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Kanwar most of the verification calls ffocus on the Roles and Responsibilities. Make sure that you go through your documents once. Further they might want to get other details too that you might have mentioned in form 80 like education, places you have stayed or travel movements etc.
> 
> For now check with your employer and if possible keep them informed about the possibility of receiving such call.
> 
> Verification has become more obvious these days.


Thanks for this very important update , i will surely keep a printout handy with me so that if i get a call i must narrate the same information

Thanks again buddy

Kanwar


----------



## tikki2282

vj2005 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got my NSW nomination today. Thanks for all your help and inputs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the latest list:
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting ITA:
> 
> 
> 
> jasgohyq - BA 261111 – updated to 65 points on 14 April
> 
> Luckyz - BA 261111 - Applied 27th April
> 
> HasIrf - BA 261111 - applied 19th April
> 
> Cocox - BA ICT 261111 - Applied (Paid Fee) 24 April (60+5)
> 
> kkowloori-SA 261112 - Applied - 21 April 2016
> 
> Meenu BA 261111 - 60+5 Applied on 22 April 2016
> 
> 
> 
> kelsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ones who got it and Good luck for the next steps!
> 
> 
> 
> RupaliM BA 261111 - applied on 15 April - ITA received 05 May
> 
> dreamsanj BA 261111 applied on 19th April - ITA received 05 May
> 
> viv101- BA 261111 applied 14 April - ITA received 12 May
> 
> meet2ami - SA 261112 - applied 11 April - ITA received 16 May
> 
> manasikhanna83 - BA 261111 - applied 19 april - ITA received 17 May
> 
> riteshbv; BA 261111 ; applied 15 April - ITA received 18 May
> 
> Abhishu ; SA 261112 applied 18 April - ITA received 23 May
> 
> sf80- BA 261111 paid fee 10 april points 60+5 - ITA received 23 May
> 
> caldezam - BA ICT 261111 - applied 10 April (60+5) - ITA received 23 May
> 
> babbar_manish - BA 261111 - applied to NSW on 13-April - ITA received 24 May
> 
> Vedant22 - SA 261112 - Applied 18th April - ITA received 24 May
> 
> vj2005 - BA 261111 - applied 18th April - ITA received 26 May




Congrats VJ


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



tikki2282 said:


> Congrats VJ


Thanks, tikki.


----------



## HasIrf

Another week of hope passed by!


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



HasIrf said:


> Another week of hope passed by!


HasIrf, still some time left today, have observed emails coming till 8-9 PM AEST (4-5 PM IST).

Else you will get it early next week for sure. I think they have cleared most of the applications filed till 15-18th April so yours is next and can be picked up anytime.

Little more patience


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW Invitations*



vj2005 said:


> HasIrf, still some time left today, have observed emails coming till 8-9 PM AEST (4-5 PM IST).
> 
> Else you will get it early next week for sure. I think they have cleared most of the applications filed till 15-18th April so yours is next and can be picked up anytime.
> 
> Little more patience



Hi All

Hope for the best guys. If not this week. May be next week will bring ray of hope.

There may be chances of getting invite of this month quota. If yet not released by NSW

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA
65 Points


----------



## luckyz

Happy to share, today I've received NSW 190 Approval email and DIBP also reflects status as "Invited"


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you!!! That lit up my face 




vj2005 said:


> HasIrf, still some time left today, have observed emails coming till 8-9 PM AEST (4-5 PM IST).
> 
> Else you will get it early next week for sure. I think they have cleared most of the applications filed till 15-18th April so yours is next and can be picked up anytime.
> 
> Little more patience


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Thanks for this very important update , i will surely keep a printout handy with me so that if i get a call i must narrate the same information
> 
> Thanks again buddy
> 
> Kanwar


Ha ha ha don't narrate the same thing they will know that your are reading it out and it would not be right thing to do use it just as reference


----------



## sudhanshu2211

what is form 80?


----------



## vikaschandra

sudhanshu2211 said:


> what is form 80?


Form 80 Personal Character Assessment form. It has all the details of the applicant. These days DIBP officials are known to liok for the form 80 during visa lodge n


----------



## sudhanshu2211

vikaschandra said:


> Form 80 Personal Character Assessment form. It has all the details of the applicant. These days DIBP officials are known to liok for the form 80 during visa lodge n


thanks Vikas for the information.
I have loged my visa yesterday with docs like the visa form, experience letters (self+spouse), degree and marksheets (self+spouse), pay slips, bank statement, form 16, birth certificate for kids, passports copies of all. PCC and health-check up are pending.
But i did not submit any form 80


----------



## horizon80

*Document Checklist eVISA form*

Hello Sudhanshu

I too got the invite for ICT BA 261111 on 25 May 2016. Just wanted to check did you submit all the documents after notarizing it ( True copy certified) or you submitted the color scanned copies of the original without notarization?

Thanks:wave:


----------



## vikaschandra

sudhanshu2211 said:


> thanks Vikas for the information.
> I have loged my visa yesterday with docs like the visa form, experience letters (self+spouse), degree and marksheets (self+spouse), pay slips, bank statement, form 16, birth certificate for kids, passports copies of all. PCC and health-check up are pending.
> But i did not submit any form 80


If you check DIBP website for 189 visa checklist you will find that they advise the applicant to upload the form 80 and form 1221 for faster visa decision. 

You would not want the CO to come back requesting for it which would delay the finalizing of the case. 

Filling and uploading is advisable


----------



## vikaschandra

horizon80 said:


> Hello Sudhanshu
> 
> I too got the invite for ICT BA 261111 on 25 May 2016. Just wanted to check did you submit all the documents after notarizing it ( True copy certified) or you submitted the color scanned copies of the original without notarization?
> 
> Thanks:wave:


Color scanned copies are adequate. Notorize if the documents are in black and white


----------



## horizon80

Thanks a lot Vikaschandra.


----------



## tikki2282

horizon80 said:


> Hello Sudhanshu
> 
> I too got the invite for ICT BA 261111 on 25 May 2016. Just wanted to check did you submit all the documents after notarizing it ( True copy certified) or you submitted the color scanned copies of the original without notarization?
> 
> Thanks:wave:


Congrats Horizon.. Can you share your timelines please, your points and EOI date?


----------



## horizon80

Hello Tikki

My Subclass 189 journey details are as follows:

PTE A (5 Apr 2016) : 85 pts
ACS +ive: 20 Apr 2016
EOI: 22 Apr 2016 (70 points)
Invite: 25 May 2016.

Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

horizon80 said:


> Hello Tikki
> 
> My Subclass 189 journey details are as follows:
> 
> PTE A (5 Apr 2016) : 85 pts
> ACS +ive: 20 Apr 2016
> EOI: 22 Apr 2016 (70 points)
> Invite: 25 May 2016.
> 
> Thanks


Great.. Congratulations Horizon..


----------



## HasIrf

*got ITA from NSW*

Hi...:flypig:
I got ITA from NSW today. Thank the GOD. Please tell me what are the next steps.. Though its via an agent I want to ensure the agent affirms me on the check list that you guys give. That's the trust this forum has inculcated. Thank you all for being truly supportive.

Now its my turn to solace and cheer up those who are waiting.. Please have patience..This must be a shorter wait when compared to the Visa grant wait I believe.. 

Nice week to start with..


----------



## HasIrf

VJ... Do you have a crystall ball that you predicted it so correctly  hehe



HasIrf said:


> Thank you!!! That lit up my face


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> Hi...:flypig: I got ITA from NSW today. Thank the GOD. Please tell me what are the next steps.. Though its via an agent I want to ensure the agent affirms me on the check list that you guys give. That's the trust this forum has inculcated. Thank you all for being truly supportive. Now its my turn to solace and cheer up those who are waiting.. Please have patience..This must be a shorter wait when compared to the Visa grant wait I believe.. Nice week to start with..


Congrats!


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



HasIrf said:


> VJ... Do you have a crystall ball that you predicted it so correctly  hehe


Ha ha. I specifically logged-in to forum today to check if there is any notification from your side.

Anyway happy for you. Congrats and all the best for next steps!


----------



## HasIrf

So, Proven that you have a crystal ball. You knew it too..



vj2005 said:


> Ha ha. I specifically logged-in to forum today to check if there is any notification from your side.
> 
> Anyway happy for you. Congrats and all the best for next steps!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

VISA Grant is taking a long time for me :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
below are my dates

ICT Business Analyst	261111
Age	25
PTE	20
Education	15
ACS	15
Total	75

PTE	31-Dec-15
ACS-apply	1/13/2016
ACS-response	1/28/2016
EOI	2/1/2016
Invitation	2/3/2016
Case lodged	3/9/2016
form 80, medicals	3/25/2016
Query about PTE	4/4/2016
Response	4/5/2016
Grant :confused2::juggle:
IED	:juggle:

above that my daughters passport will also expire in Aug 2017 ... got to get in renewed ... not sure sure should i wait for visa or renew it now


----------



## vikaschandra

abhishek.gupta said:


> VISA Grant is taking a long time for me :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> below are my dates
> 
> ICT Business Analyst	261111
> Age	25
> PTE	20
> Education	15
> ACS	15
> Total	75
> 
> PTE	31-Dec-15
> ACS-apply	1/13/2016
> ACS-response	1/28/2016
> EOI	2/1/2016
> Invitation	2/3/2016
> Case lodged	3/9/2016
> form 80, medicals	3/25/2016
> Query about PTE	4/4/2016
> Response	4/5/2016
> Grant :confused2::juggle:
> IED	:juggle:
> 
> above that my daughters passport will also expire in Aug 2017 ... got to get in renewed ... not sure sure should i wait for visa or renew it now


Abhishek grant will come along do not worry.. 

wait for the grant to be received thereafter you can go for the passport renewal.


----------



## HasIrf

*What next? After ITA??*

I am sure the response to my question is already in here. But Cannot find it all in one place..

So, can some one please point me to a link/ doc which state the necessary documents to upload after the Invite from NSW - 190?? I am applying from India. Even if my agent does it, I want to double check and reassure.


----------



## meet2ami

HasIrf said:


> I am sure the response to my question is already in here. But Cannot find it all in one place..
> 
> So, can some one please point me to a link/ doc which state the necessary documents to upload after the Invite from NSW - 190?? I am applying from India. Even if my agent does it, I want to double check and reassure.


Hi HasIrf, I guess you are talking about documentation required during visa lodge. If so, you can check this link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> I am sure the response to my question is already in here. But Cannot find it all in one place.. So, can some one please point me to a link/ doc which state the necessary documents to upload after the Invite from NSW - 190?? I am applying from India. Even if my agent does it, I want to double check and reassure.


I dont think there is a list... Hm...


----------



## HasIrf

Hi.. Thank you meet2ami.. 
Yeah I did check this and currently was going thru this thread "Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)" on this forum.. Glancing thru the pages..



meet2ami said:


> Hi HasIrf, I guess you are talking about documentation required during visa lodge. If so, you can check this link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## Sf80

HasIrf said:


> Hi.. Thank you meet2ami..
> Yeah I did check this and currently was going thru this thread "Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)" on this forum.. Glancing thru the pages..
> 
> 
> 
> meet2ami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HasIrf, I guess you are talking about documentation required during visa lodge. If so, you can check this link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
Click to expand...

Sorry to bother did you got nomination or invited to apply?? I know you wrote ITA but just wanted to confirm... Will you pay the aud 300 fee now? 

Your reply will give you hope to many of our friends here


----------



## HasIrf

Hi, I hv already paid the fee. Well, the email subjects read as "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect" another "NSW Skilled Nominated migration (190) - Application Approved". 

I think we call it as ITA, that means the state has invited to lodge a 190 visa. 
Seniors? Pls correct me if I misspoke. 



Sf80 said:


> Sorry to bother did you got nomination or invited to apply?? I know you wrote ITA but just wanted to confirm... Will you pay the aud 300 fee now?
> 
> Your reply will give you hope to many of our friends here


----------



## dreamsanj

HasIrf said:


> Hi, I hv already paid the fee. Well, the email subjects read as "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect" another "NSW Skilled Nominated migration (190) - Application Approved".
> 
> I think we call it as ITA, that means the state has invited to lodge a 190 visa.
> Seniors? Pls correct me if I misspoke.


little confusing.

but let me give you clarity:

1st you will get NSW mail asking you to pay the $300 fees in 14 days. That's States invite. Its 50% through.( There are cases where NSW rejects your application. you might get 189 before those 14 days and you choose not to accept the 190 invite) EOI will still be applied even if you pay the fees

Once you pay the fees and wait for some time ( well Some time can also mean long wait..) you get ITA ( Invitation to Apply from DIBP along with NSW approval email) these are 2 seperate email and then your EOI will change to INVITED. you get 2 months to pay the fees and upload the documents.

Some might get CO allocated sooner and others a little late.

Hope this clarifies. Now you tell me brother are you in stage 2 or stage 1.


----------



## dreamsanj

Form 80 and Form 1221

Hi Guys.
Those who have got ITA for 189 and 190 invite from NSW. congrats. I was bit held up with documentations hence was off the radar for some time.

Guys my experience after the initial excitement is listed here. Hope this helps you.
Form 80 and Form 1221 are very important documents. start filling them right away. this takes time. ( Even if you are waiting for approval, just start). This is needed for main applicant and dependent and kids excused ( assuming none of us have adults as dependents coming over. if yes then needed for them). 
Read this form carefully and fill it. I used the pdf merger and splitter to combine the scanned signed pages with the computer filled documents. Some suggested to take printout and fill it. I was afraid that CO might just reject it after looking at my BRAMHA LIPI..

stage 2: gathering salary slips: I did not submit this at ACS stage. I had to track down the salary slips from 2007 ( Yes, Yes your read it right), I got few from old company. TCS uploaded few in their alumni website which was helful and current company was easy to find. Some gap where i could not trace the salary slips, I approached bank and got the account statement ( not without some amul butter and sweet talk to not so good looking lady)

Fees arrangement: got hold of friend and got forex card. dont opt for multi currency. choose single currency. that helped me. I paid the fees without much of hussle and saved Rs14000.

my agent insisted on few things which I knew are not needed but my agent is butthole. hence had to do it. going to notary, negotiating charges for bulk notary was also great deal of fun.

well now at last stage: medicals and PCC. hopefully this will be it.


----------



## Ipschauhan

Hello Everyone,

I am also planning to start my process for 190 visa/BA 261111. However, I seriously need help before i invest my money for ACS assessment, as I will be going through RPL way. So here are few points where I badly need your inputs please :-

1. I have done my normal degree in B.A (Bachelor in Arts, Distance learning 3 yrs from reputed university) passed out in March 2009.
2. I have started working from Apr 2007 - till date. Worked with different companies, all the references are available. 
3. So I guess my exp will be counted from March 2009 as I was graduated then?
4. Im sure my exp. will be deducted by ACS, any idea how many years?
5. At the end I was calculating my points. I get :-
a. Age - 30 points
b. State Sponsorship - 5 points
c. If I write PTA or ITLES - I score 10 or 20(For Which I need to attempt number of times) 
So Finally I just have 35 points with me without the experience points and ITLES. 
Even though, if I make it 20 points in ITLES/PTA I score 55 points!

** Can someone please help me to know will there be any points for my graduation or exp.? or can I claim spouse points, my wife is working in Finance but she did BCA regular  **

Please help me out of this situation, I will keep checking this post for your valuable inputs, many thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> Hi Guys.
> Those who have got ITA for 189 and 190 invite from NSW. congrats. I was bit held up with documentations hence was off the radar for some time.
> 
> Guys my experience after the initial excitement is listed here. Hope this helps you.
> Form 80 and Form 1221 are very important documents. start filling them right away. this takes time. ( Even if you are waiting for approval, just start). This is needed for main applicant and dependent and kids excused ( assuming none of us have adults as dependents coming over. if yes then needed for them).
> Read this form carefully and fill it. I used the pdf merger and splitter to combine the scanned signed pages with the computer filled documents. Some suggested to take printout and fill it. I was afraid that CO might just reject it after looking at my BRAMHA LIPI..
> 
> stage 2: gathering salary slips: I did not submit this at ACS stage. I had to track down the salary slips from 2007 ( Yes, Yes your read it right), I got few from old company. TCS uploaded few in their alumni website which was helful and current company was easy to find. Some gap where i could not trace the salary slips, I approached bank and got the account statement ( not without some amul butter and sweet talk to not so good looking lady)
> 
> Fees arrangement: got hold of friend and got forex card. dont opt for multi currency. choose single currency. that helped me. I paid the fees without much of hussle and saved Rs14000.
> 
> my agent insisted on few things which I knew are not needed but my agent is butthole. hence had to do it. going to notary, negotiating charges for bulk notary was also great deal of fun.
> 
> well now at last stage: medicals and PCC. hopefully this will be it.


Good to know dreamsanj you are all set now for visa decision. Best wishes mate.


----------



## tikki2282

dreamsanj said:


> Form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> Those who have got ITA for 189 and 190 invite from NSW. congrats. I was bit held up with documentations hence was off the radar for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys my experience after the initial excitement is listed here. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Form 80 and Form 1221 are very important documents. start filling them right away. this takes time. ( Even if you are waiting for approval, just start). This is needed for main applicant and dependent and kids excused ( assuming none of us have adults as dependents coming over. if yes then needed for them).
> 
> Read this form carefully and fill it. I used the pdf merger and splitter to combine the scanned signed pages with the computer filled documents. Some suggested to take printout and fill it. I was afraid that CO might just reject it after looking at my BRAMHA LIPI..
> 
> 
> 
> stage 2: gathering salary slips: I did not submit this at ACS stage. I had to track down the salary slips from 2007 ( Yes, Yes your read it right), I got few from old company. TCS uploaded few in their alumni website which was helful and current company was easy to find. Some gap where i could not trace the salary slips, I approached bank and got the account statement ( not without some amul butter and sweet talk to not so good looking lady)
> 
> 
> 
> Fees arrangement: got hold of friend and got forex card. dont opt for multi currency. choose single currency. that helped me. I paid the fees without much of hussle and saved Rs14000.
> 
> 
> 
> my agent insisted on few things which I knew are not needed but my agent is butthole. hence had to do it. going to notary, negotiating charges for bulk notary was also great deal of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> well now at last stage: medicals and PCC. hopefully this will be it.




All the best


----------



## vikaschandra

Ipschauhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am also planning to start my process for 190 visa/BA 261111. However, I seriously need help before i invest my money for ACS assessment, as I will be going through RPL way. So here are few points where I badly need your inputs please :-
> 
> 1. I have done my normal degree in B.A (Bachelor in Arts, Distance learning 3 yrs from reputed university) passed out in March 2009.
> 2. I have started working from Apr 2007 - till date. Worked with different companies, all the references are available.
> 3. So I guess my exp will be counted from March 2009 as I was graduated then?
> 4. Im sure my exp. will be deducted by ACS, any idea how many years?
> 5. At the end I was calculating my points. I get :-
> a. Age - 30 points
> b. State Sponsorship - 5 points
> c. If I write PTA or ITLES - I score 10 or 20(For Which I need to attempt number of times)
> So Finally I just have 35 points with me without the experience points and ITLES.
> Even though, if I make it 20 points in ITLES/PTA I score 55 points!
> 
> ** Can someone please help me to know will there be any points for my graduation or exp.? or can I claim spouse points, my wife is working in Finance but she did BCA regular  **
> 
> Please help me out of this situation, I will keep checking this post for your valuable inputs, many thanks in advance.


Have you been working on ICT BA profile since 2007 till date?

ACS may deduct 2-4 years from your experience 
You can claims partner points provided she qualifies under the occupation code in the SOL and you would need to get her assessments done too + she has to write IELTS/PTE

Try to secure 20 points with language that would help you boost the score

For points check this link Online Points Test for Skilled Immigration


----------



## Ipschauhan

vikaschandra said:


> Have you been working on ICT BA profile since 2007 till date?
> 
> ACS may deduct 2-4 years from your experience
> You can claims partner points provided she qualifies under the occupation code in the SOL and you would need to get her assessments done too + she has to write IELTS/PTE
> 
> Try to secure 20 points with language that would help you boost the score
> 
> For points check this link Online Points Test for Skilled Immigration



Hi Vikas,

Thank you so much for your quick response. 
In starting of few years I have been playing different roles close to Technical support and bit related to IT, however from last 6 years my work is related to BA.
- So If I understand correctly and as I have read few other post they will be deduct 2-4 yrs. So my exp. will be counted after my graduation March 2009 or from 2007 Apr?
- One more thing Can I claim points for my Education which is normal Degree?
- So even if I get good score in PTE/IELTS - my total comes up to 55 only  , So its really imp. to understand if I can add my Edu + Exp points or not.

Please advice. Thanks once again.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ipschauhan said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick response.
> In starting of few years I have been playing different roles close to Technical support and bit related to IT, however from last 6 years my work is related to BA.
> - So If I understand correctly and as I have read few other post they will be deduct 2-4 yrs. So my exp. will be counted after my graduation March 2009 or from 2007 Apr?
> - One more thing Can I claim points for my Education which is normal Degree?
> - So even if I get good score in PTE/IELTS - my total comes up to 55 only  , So its really imp. to understand if I can add my Edu + Exp points or not.
> 
> Please advice. Thanks once again.


only the occupation closely related to 2611 will be considered to contribute towards you gaining the points that would mean probably from 2010
For education probably you might have to approach another assessing body to provide positive assessment result as it is nowhere related to ICT and ACS may not include the qualification details on the assessment result. 

Do check which assessing body you should approach and upon having positive assessment you would be able to claim points for it probably Vetasses do check with other senior members too am not sure about te assesing body


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you.. That was detailed.. 



dreamsanj said:


> Form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> Hi Guys.
> Those who have got ITA for 189 and 190 invite from NSW. congrats. I was bit held up with documentations hence was off the radar for some time.
> 
> Guys my experience after the initial excitement is listed here. Hope this helps you.
> Form 80 and Form 1221 are very important documents. start filling them right away. this takes time. ( Even if you are waiting for approval, just start). This is needed for main applicant and dependent and kids excused ( assuming none of us have adults as dependents coming over. if yes then needed for them).
> Read this form carefully and fill it. I used the pdf merger and splitter to combine the scanned signed pages with the computer filled documents. Some suggested to take printout and fill it. I was afraid that CO might just reject it after looking at my BRAMHA LIPI..
> 
> stage 2: gathering salary slips: I did not submit this at ACS stage. I had to track down the salary slips from 2007 ( Yes, Yes your read it right), I got few from old company. TCS uploaded few in their alumni website which was helful and current company was easy to find. Some gap where i could not trace the salary slips, I approached bank and got the account statement ( not without some amul butter and sweet talk to not so good looking lady)
> 
> Fees arrangement: got hold of friend and got forex card. dont opt for multi currency. choose single currency. that helped me. I paid the fees without much of hussle and saved Rs14000.
> 
> my agent insisted on few things which I knew are not needed but my agent is butthole. hence had to do it. going to notary, negotiating charges for bulk notary was also great deal of fun.
> 
> well now at last stage: medicals and PCC. hopefully this will be it.


----------



## HasIrf

Doing a BA certification would help?? Just thinking aloud? 



vikaschandra said:


> only the occupation closely related to 2611 will be considered to contribute towards you gaining the points that would mean probably from 2010
> For education probably you might have to approach another assessing body to provide positive assessment result as it is nowhere related to ICT and ACS may not include the qualification details on the assessment result.
> 
> Do check which assessing body you should approach and upon having positive assessment you would be able to claim points for it probably Vetasses do check with other senior members too am not sure about te assesing body


----------



## Ipschauhan

HasIrf said:


> Doing a BA certification would help?? Just thinking aloud?


Hi HasIrf,

Thanks for your input, however could you please elaborate bit more. I really need to crack this. I will be very thankful, if someone can please help me to know if I can claim points for my Education and Exp? as mentioned in my previous posts. 

*I request all the member of this group & Seniors members to look into my case and drag me out of hell please*


----------



## vikaschandra

HasIrf said:


> Doing a BA certification would help?? Just thinking aloud?


Certifications will not help


----------



## Ipschauhan

vikaschandra said:


> Certifications will not help


What is this BA Certification anyway? I have done my Graduation from Reputed university which is Osmania university (Hyderabad). So I don't think there should be any issues at the time of validation?(well I am not sure). And as my ICT experience and studies are not same, hence i am submitting 2 project reports as per RPL. So in this case I need to understand if I am eligible for Edu. points or not? please suggest..

many thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra

Ipschauhan said:


> What is this BA Certification anyway? I have done my Graduation from Reputed university which is Osmania university (Hyderabad). So I don't think there should be any issues at the time of validation?(well I am not sure). And as my ICT experience and studies are not same, hence i am submitting 2 project reports as per RPL. So in this case I need to understand if I am eligible for Edu. points or not? please suggest..
> 
> many thanks,


Well as said earlier ACS *may *not assess your qualification and not put on the assessment report for education you might have to get it assessed by relevant assessing body in your case I think it would be Vetassess. 

If Vetassess give positive assessment for education you would be able to claim points for that.


----------



## Ipschauhan

vikaschandra said:


> Well as said earlier ACS *may *not assess your qualification and not put on the assessment report for education you might have to get it assessed by relevant assessing body in your case I think it would be Vetassess.
> 
> If Vetassess give positive assessment for education you would be able to claim points for that.


Thanks Vikas,

I think was not clear while mentioning that I will have to submit report for ACS if im going by RPL route not for education for sure  . And yes it is Vetassess who will be validating my Education, I was reviewing their website + confirmation from your end  .
I was checking their document checklist, it seem I have to submit my employment evidence as well. 
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice/required-documents

* Vikas - Once I receive positive response from Vet. can I use the same documents for ACS along with the final copy received from Vet.?
*
And then once that is all done, I should just write IELTS/PTE and get my scores in place and submit EOI for 190?
Hope I am making sense so far!!! 
Your inputs means a lot, thank you once again. And thanks to everyone who tried to help me so far.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi... I was going through another forum and saw this message posted by someone, wanted to know will this be true, if yes then this will definitely delay Grant for all who are waiting...

"Hi Guys,

I just got an email today which said GSM Allocated (I believe it means CO).

They mentioned that there are limited places left for 2015-2016 year and they can't grant visa withing this programme year if all the slots are fulfilled."

Source of this quote is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-287.html


----------



## vikaschandra

Ipschauhan said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> I think was not clear while mentioning that I will have to submit report for ACS if im going by RPL route not for education for sure  . And yes it is Vetassess who will be validating my Education, I was reviewing their website + confirmation from your end  .
> I was checking their document checklist, it seem I have to submit my employment evidence as well.
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice/required-documents
> 
> * Vikas - Once I receive positive response from Vet. can I use the same documents for ACS along with the final copy received from Vet.?
> *
> And then once that is all done, I should just write IELTS/PTE and get my scores in place and submit EOI for 190?
> Hope I am making sense so far!!!
> Your inputs means a lot, thank you once again. And thanks to everyone who tried to help me so far.


Yes you can submit the same documents (the reference letters to ACS as well for assessment. Do check the requirements on their website)

Once you have positive assessment for Qualification and experience you would need to go for the language test and then file your Expression of Interest. 

Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5 depends how many years are deducted by ACS (taking on lower side)
Language : 15
Total 30+15+5+15 - 65
you qualify for 189 Visa 65+5 you can lodge for 190 State

Now this are only assumptions you have to see how it goes post assessment and then plan accordingly. 

Best wishes


----------



## Ipschauhan

Vikas thank you so much..you have been great help to me..and as I have read other posts..you have helped many others like me.. Really appreciate your time and inputs you have invested in this forum..
Best Wishes


----------



## HasIrf

Vikas has pointed out that, it wont fetch any value/points. Yet, let me answer as you asked. 

There are few BA certifications that officially "stamp" you as a Business Analyst, like CBAP, CCBA depending upon your experience in the field + some certificate programs like "Masters Certificate in Business Analysis". You can google for more information.

Sorry, I am not a pro at this certification field. As your education is from an Arts background, may be these can add advantage. Some of my friends have these certification feather in their hats and claim that they get quicker interview calls. I hv also heard that Oz job market looks for certified job seekers. I haven't explored the job search arena @ Oz yet, so cannot comment. 

However,my beliefs are otherwise; in fact I do not believe in getting these certifications would ONLY deem you as a ICT BA. 





Ipschauhan said:


> What is this BA Certification anyway? I have done my Graduation from Reputed university which is Osmania university (Hyderabad). So I don't think there should be any issues at the time of validation?(well I am not sure). And as my ICT experience and studies are not same, hence i am submitting 2 project reports as per RPL. So in this case I need to understand if I am eligible for Edu. points or not? please suggest..
> 
> many thanks,


----------



## Ipschauhan

HasIrf said:


> Vikas has pointed out that, it wont fetch any value/points. Yet, let me answer as you asked.
> 
> There are few BA certifications that officially "stamp" you as a Business Analyst, like CBAP, CCBA depending upon your experience in the field + some certificate programs like "Masters Certificate in Business Analysis". You can google for more information.
> 
> Sorry, I am not a pro at this certification field. As your education is from an Arts background, may be these can add advantage. Some of my friends have these certification feather in their hats and claim that they get quicker interview calls. I hv also heard that Oz job market looks for certified job seekers. I haven't explored the job search arena @ Oz yet, so cannot comment.
> 
> However,my beliefs are otherwise; in fact I do not believe in getting these certifications would ONLY deem you as a ICT BA.


Thanks HasIrf, for your inputs,
To be Honest, I have played number of roles in few companies which are related to IT Service Management, Project Management, BA & Bit of technical support. I am already ITIL intermediate Certified. I have few guys in Oz, as per them ITIL certificate holds good name and there are good number of openings in Service Management. I am just looking to get my points in place and reach there, hence closet job role I see in SOL is BA & Project Manager. I am not applying for PM as I don't have Master degree and PMP or Prince 2 certificate, so applying for BA. Please let me know in case I can apply for any other code.

Many thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Ipschauhan said:


> Thanks HasIrf, for your inputs,
> To be Honest, I have played number of roles in few companies which are related to IT Service Management, Project Management, BA & Bit of technical support. I am already ITIL intermediate Certified. I have few guys in Oz, as per them ITIL certificate holds good name and there are good number of openings in Service Management. I am just looking to get my points in place and reach there, hence closet job role I see in SOL is BA & Project Manager. I am not applying for PM as I don't have Master degree and PMP or Prince 2 certificate, so applying for BA. Please let me know in case I can apply for any other code.
> 
> Many thanks


Stick with ICT BA. The certifications come in use at later stage when searching for jobs as of now for assessments all that would be taken into account is qualification and experience in relevant role.


----------



## HasIrf

*When to Quit the current job*

Hello All, 
I have a few questions. Please provide your valuable feedback/ 6th sense feelings/ predictabilities.

My notice period is 3 months(I can lobby to buy out a month, at max)

My agent is going to lodge the application next week. Assuming it is 6th June, how long do you think I need to wait to receive 190 PR. (request fellow ICT BAs with these coordinates 65 points|190|NSW to point out the max wait weeks). Expecting to gain PR in AUG(in max 9 weeks)

Now the problem: We(husband and Wife) both want to move in before Oct2016 at any cost hoping to find jobs in 2 months before the Christmas shut down.

Please let me know when is it safe to put down the papers? I am planning to Quit in July 1st week assuming, PR grant by Aug.


----------



## vikaschandra

HasIrf said:


> Hello All,
> I have a few questions. Please provide your valuable feedback/ 6th sense feelings/ predictabilities.
> 
> My notice period is 3 months(I can lobby to buy out a month, at max)
> 
> My agent is going to lodge the application next week. Assuming it is 6th June, how long do you think I need to wait to receive 190 PR. (request fellow ICT BAs with these coordinates 65 points|190|NSW to point out the max wait weeks). Expecting to gain PR in AUG(in max 9 weeks)
> 
> Now the problem: We(husband and Wife) both want to move in before Oct2016 at any cost hoping to find jobs in 2 months before the Christmas shut down.
> 
> Please let me know when is it safe to put down the papers? I am planning to Quit in July 1st week assuming, PR grant by Aug.



Do not count June in your calendar as delay emails are being sent out which would mean no more grants for 190 until July. 

You can lodge your application and meanwhile the team will start processing it and you will be Grant Ready when the new Programme Year starts in July..

Wait until July 1st week to take any decision over resignation as nothing can be said to when grant would come. For some it comes within a week and for some it has been more than 3-4 months waiting. 

Note that the average time to close a case is 90 Days.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW Invitations*



vikaschandra said:


> Do not count June in your calendar as delay emails are being sent out which would mean no more grants for 190 until July.
> 
> You can lodge your application and meanwhile the team will start processing it and you will be Grant Ready when the new Programme Year starts in July..
> 
> Wait until July 1st week to take any decision over resignation as nothing can be said to when grant would come. For some it comes within a week and for some it has been more than 3-4 months waiting.
> 
> Note that the average time to close a case is 90 Days.



Hi All

I am in similar situation for ICT BA 261111 with 60+5 Points.
Now my question is i have worked in Australia for more than 1 year and I am not taking any point for future job. Do I need to get my skill assessed again with ACS for new job. As future experience points will get added after 18 months.

Kindly advice.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## HasIrf

True that..Vikas. Thanks pal.



vikaschandra said:


> Do not count June in your calendar as delay emails are being sent out which would mean no more grants for 190 until July.
> 
> You can lodge your application and meanwhile the team will start processing it and you will be Grant Ready when the new Programme Year starts in July..
> 
> Wait until July 1st week to take any decision over resignation as nothing can be said to when grant would come. For some it comes within a week and for some it has been more than 3-4 months waiting.
> 
> Note that the average time to close a case is 90 Days.


----------



## Ipschauhan

Hello All,

I am applying for BA 261111 by RPL way. Can someone please help me out with Project report sample please, or direct me if there are any links available online. So that I can review and write something of my own.

Many thanks.


----------



## HasIrf

I hv also heard that DIBP verifies my details with the current employer, I believe with HR? So, when do they usualy do that. What if I hvnt put down my papers by then yet and DIBP calls my HR? Won't it be a bit of a surprise? 

BTW, I hv provided my manger as a proff reference and she knows about the PR efforts. 

Bottom line..whom do they usually call up? Do they google for the company address and phone and call them or the employee references that I hv provided in my CV? Please clarify??



HasIrf said:


> True that..Vikas. Thanks pal.


----------



## Ipschauhan

HasIrf said:


> I hv also heard that DIBP verifies my details with the current employer, I believe with HR? So, when do they usualy do that. What if I hvnt put down my papers by then yet and DIBP calls my HR? Won't it be a bit of a surprise?
> 
> BTW, I hv provided my manger as a proff reference and she knows about the PR efforts.
> 
> Bottom line..whom do they usually call up? Do they google for the company address and phone and call them or the employee references that I hv provided in my CV? Please clarify??


Hi HasIrf,

Although, I have just started my process for 190 few days back. But after reading number of posts and experience from my friends says DIBP or CO will be contacting only references you have mentioned (or they might contact you) in the Documents submitted. As your HR won't know about Roles & Responsibilities played by you. That's why its always advice able to mention your Reference contact details, Company email id, their designation. So that DIBP/CO has all the info they need and very less chances of they contacting any of your reference.

Hardly any verification's were done earlier 1 in 100. Now from 2015 number of people reported getting calls to verify R&R.

I am sure Sr. members of this group can comment more on same.

Best Wishes
Inder


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you Inder. Then I guess, I should not hv any problem. 



Ipschauhan said:


> Hi HasIrf,
> 
> Although, I have just started my process for 190 few days back. But after reading number of posts and experience from my friends says DIBP or CO will be contacting only references you have mentioned (or they might contact you) in the Documents submitted. As your HR won't know about Roles & Responsibilities played by you. That's why its always advice able to mention your Reference contact details, Company email id, their designation. So that DIBP/CO has all the info they need and very less chances of they contacting any of your reference.
> 
> Hardly any verification's were done earlier 1 in 100. Now from 2015 number of people reported getting calls to verify R&R.
> 
> I am sure Sr. members of this group can comment more on same.
> 
> Best Wishes
> Inder


----------



## vikaschandra

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in similar situation for ICT BA 261111 with 60+5 Points.
> Now my question is i have worked in Australia for more than 1 year and I am not taking any point for future job. Do I need to get my skill assessed again with ACS for new job. As future experience points will get added after 18 months.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Is this your continous job or you have changed company? What is your status right now eoi submitted or Invited?


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW Nominations*



vikaschandra said:


> Is this your continous job or you have changed company? What is your status right now eoi submitted or Invited?


Hi

My job is same but I will be working for different company in Singapore next month. 
I have submitted my EOI and status is SUBMITTED.
As of now my points are 60+5 for ICT Business Analyst
ACS has assessed my skill for current organization

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA 
Points 60+5
PTE 10
Age 25
Aus Exp 5 Points
Partner skill 261313 5 Points
bachelors Degree 15 Points
SS 5 Points
Total 65 Points


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## dushyant.anand

Hi friends... i applied EOI on Aug'15 with 55+5 points for NSW... Please help its a long time waiting for invitation... could i go for other state nomination or stick with the same...


----------



## mamdouhk

May 25th skillselect cycle published
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx 

Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year:

2211 – Accountants
2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2339 – Other Engineering Professionals
2611 – ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 – Software and Applications Programmers
2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers


----------



## andreyx108b

mamdouhk said:


> May 25th skillselect cycle published https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year: 2211 – Accountants 2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures 2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 2339 – Other Engineering Professionals 2611 – ICT Business and Systems Analysts 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers 2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers


As expected.


----------



## ridhidureja

*Invitations*



mamdouhk said:


> May 25th skillselect cycle published
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx
> 
> Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year:
> 
> 2211 – Accountants
> 2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
> 2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 2339 – Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 – ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers
> 2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers



What about 190 SS. Will it be same till June end

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA
Points 65


----------



## tikki2282

mamdouhk said:


> May 25th skillselect cycle published
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx
> 
> Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year:
> 
> 2211 – Accountants
> 2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
> 2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 2339 – Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 – ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers
> 2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers




By when DIBP will publish 2016-17 occupation list?


----------



## vikaschandra

The Results from 25th May round has been published. 

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx

Ceiling reached for 2611 no more invites for 2611xx in June 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> By when DIBP will publish 2016-17 occupation list?


SOL and CSOL list are already published only the ceiling needs to be announced which will happen in July


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> SOL and CSOL list are already published only the ceiling needs to be announced which will happen in July




Thanks Vikas. I was looking for ceiling only which will help us predict. However with DIBP we can't


----------



## ankur_1900

Ipschauhan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am applying for BA 261111 by RPL way. Can someone please help me out with Project report sample please, or direct me if there are any links available online. So that I can review and write something of my own.
> 
> Many thanks.


You can get template from acs. There are few sites which provide such services but best is to write it on your own.


----------



## anuarora999

As per updated result list (as of 25th May) on DIBP site, the cut off for 2611 skill is 70 points but date given is 24th May 8pm...Which means all 70 points (till 25th May) got Invites. But in June, there will be no invite (even for 70/75), we will have some pile up of this again for July'16 draw. I guess, the 65 points will start from Aug only. What you guys say? There are people from Jan/Feb with 65 points waiting....i think it will be long wait - till Oct/Nov...may be for someone entering the pool now ???


----------



## Abhishu

"What does this message mean" 

"Health clearance provided – no action required
(SOME NUMBER)

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


----------



## alexdegzy

Abhishu said:


> "What does this message mean"
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> (SOME NUMBER)
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."




It means officially cleared of medicals but there are cases where CO might still require signing health undertakings in case there's a suspected condition that needs follow up but such won't impede the visa process.


----------



## Abhishu

alexdegzy said:


> It means officially cleared of medicals but there are cases where CO might still require signing health undertakings in case there's a suspected condition that needs follow up but such won't impede the visa process.


Thanks alexdegzy for your quick reply.

Do we get any additional letter for PCC. I saw one letter of a candidate which was received by him via local post (Australia embassy in Singapore).

Basically that letter mention all candidates name and ask to carry out the PCC for them.

Actually without that letter I am not able to imitate my PCC of India.


----------



## feelgood_forever

*occupation ceiling for victoria*

Hi,
We have applied for the EOI last month for the "ICT Systems Analysts" with 55+5(SS) for 190 Visa for Victoria. 
But looks like the occupation ceiling has reached the max limit for the mentioned role as per the skillselect. 

My question is, is the ceiling applicable for 190 Visa also? or is it just for 189? I am worried if we need to wait longer.
Any inputs on this would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ihijazi

*Good Question!*



anuarora999 said:


> As per updated result list (as of 25th May) on DIBP site, the cut off for 2611 skill is 70 points but date given is 24th May 8pm...Which means all 70 points (till 25th May) got Invites. But in June, there will be no invite (even for 70/75), we will have some pile up of this again for July'16 draw. I guess, the 65 points will start from Aug only. What you guys say? There are people from Jan/Feb with 65 points waiting....i think it will be long wait - till Oct/Nov...may be for someone entering the pool now ???


Good question. Anyone?


----------



## vikaschandra

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> My job is same but I will be working for different company in Singapore next month.
> I have submitted my EOI and status is SUBMITTED.
> As of now my points are 60+5 for ICT Business Analyst
> ACS has assessed my skill for current organization
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi
> ICT BA
> Points 60+5
> PTE 10
> Age 25
> Aus Exp 5 Points
> Partner skill 261313 5 Points
> bachelors Degree 15 Points
> SS 5 Points
> Total 65 Points
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi



Ridhi this is an ongoing job you would not be needing another assessment. Hope the to date on the eoi has been left blank


----------



## horizon80

*Help on Form 80 Q22*

Hello

Can anyone please tell what should we write in Form 80 question 22:confused2:
'Why are you traveling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events'

Does the answer affect our grant chances  

Thanks


----------



## Abhishu

horizon80 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please tell what should we write in Form 80 question 22:confused2:
> 'Why are you traveling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events'
> 
> Does the answer affect our grant chances
> 
> Thanks


you can write

Willing to migrate permanently
DATE UNKNOWN or NOT CONFIRMED


----------



## Tarun1410

*Finally Granted!!*

Dear All,

Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!

You can see the timelines in my signature and below :

SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112 
ACS-24/08/2015 
PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
ITA: 03/02/2016 
PCC India :12/02/2016 
PCC UAE:17/02/2016 
Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016 
Meds: 26/02/2016 
CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
Grant : 03/06/2016 
IED : 07/09/2016

It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!

My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.

I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !! 

I have updated the immitracker!!

I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.

Regards,


----------



## horizon80

Abhishu said:


> you can write
> 
> Willing to migrate permanently
> DATE UNKNOWN or NOT CONFIRMED



Thanks Abhishu for your quick response 😀


----------



## Ipschauhan

ankur_1900 said:


> You can get template from acs. There are few sites which provide such services but best is to write it on your own.


Hi Ankur,

I have the template from ACS web. However, I was wondering if I can refer some sample project reports, which will help me to joins points while writing my own report.


----------



## Ipschauhan

Hello Everyone 

I might be repeating myself here, But please need confirmation once again. My exp. & education is not same. I just want to know when Veta. is validating my education they just check if the certificate is fake or from reputed university or not? They will not mark me down for not having same work exp. *So can I say I will get full Points for Education i.e. 15points?(Simple Degree With Bachelors in Arts with English literature, Geography & Public Administration were my subjects) * because without these 15 points I don't meet minimum requirement to apply 190 Visa.

I would request you to please provide your valuable inputs.. many thanks


----------



## a2avin

Ipschauhan said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I might be repeating myself here, But please need confirmation once again. My exp. & education is not same. I just want to know when Veta. is validating my education they just check if the certificate is fake or from reputed university or not? They will not mark me down for not having same work exp. *So can I say I will get full Points for Education i.e. 15points?(Simple Degree With Bachelors in Arts with English literature, Geography & Public Administration were my subjects) * because without these 15 points I don't meet minimum requirement to apply 190 Visa.
> 
> I would request you to please provide your valuable inputs.. many thanks


IPSC - I am not sure about VETA.
I went through RPL as I did Mech engg and working for IT firm
I have 11 years exp, ACS deducted 6 years towards RPL. 
I would say that if you have relavant experience they will deduct 2-6 years depending on what you studied.
Also, you can claim full points for your Deg regardless of what you are working.


----------



## Ipschauhan

a2avin said:


> IPSC - I am not sure about VETA.
> I went through RPL as I did Mech engg and working for IT firm
> I have 11 years exp, ACS deducted 6 years towards RPL.
> I would say that if you have relavant experience they will deduct 2-6 years depending on what you studied.
> Also, you can claim full points for your Deg regardless of what you are working.


Thanks for your reply Mate.
Actually Im applying for 261111 BA. And my exp. is into mix of all Project Management, Service desk, Transition & Transformation, IT Service Management. I have started working in Apr 2007 - till date 2016, And I was graduated in Mar 2009.

So I guess my exp will be counted from Apr 2009 and my studies and exp is not same so someone from forum mentioned around 4-6 yrs will be deducted from exp. And education assessment will be done by Veta. as Iam not from Computer background.

My main concern is about 15 point for edc. if my degree is validated +ve, can i claim that? Even though my subjects and work exp. is not same?

What's your opinion on this? 

thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,



Congrats Tarun,

Will join you soon.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Tarun! All the best for next steps

Quick question: how did you know the employment verification date? did your CO inform you or your employer informed you.


----------



## Tarun1410

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats Tarun,
> 
> Will join you soon.


For sure .. I pray for you !!


----------



## Tarun1410

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Congrats Tarun! All the best for next steps
> 
> Quick question: how did you know the employment verification date? did your CO inform you or your employer informed you.


Thanks Sudhanshu,

I think my post confused all... Verification happened with me, not with my employer...a lady from AHC called me and got information from me.

my employer (HR or Manager) was not contacted.

regards,


----------



## gopiatweb

Dear All,

It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.

So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!

Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.

I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


----------



## mukeshsharma

your aplication was processed from Adelaide or brisbane ? 




gopiatweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.
> 
> So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.
> 
> I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


----------



## ridhidureja

*189 Invitation in July*



mukeshsharma said:


> your aplication was processed from Adelaide or brisbane ?


Dear All

What are the chances of getting 189 Invite for 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points
I have 60 Points as ICT Business Analyst. Is there any possibility to get invite for 189 visa with 60 Points in July with new quota.

Skill 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Positve 8th February
PTE Band 7 LSRW 80/84/71/76 Over all 76 10 Points
Partner Skill 261313 5 Points 
Age 25 Points
Bachelor Deg 15 Points
NSW 1 year Exp 5 Points
Total Points 60


----------



## vikaschandra

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All
> 
> What are the chances of getting 189 Invite for 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points
> I have 60 Points as ICT Business Analyst. Is there any possibility to get invite for 189 visa with 60 Points in July with new quota.
> 
> Skill 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Positve 8th February
> PTE Band 7 LSRW 80/84/71/76 Over all 76 10 Points
> Partner Skill 261313 5 Points
> Age 25 Points
> Bachelor Deg 15 Points
> NSW 1 year Exp 5 Points
> Total Points 60


Highly unlikely in July round


----------



## gopiatweb

mukeshsharma said:


> your aplication was processed from Adelaide or brisbane ?


Adelaide!


----------



## vikaschandra

gopiatweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.
> 
> So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.
> 
> I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## offto

gopiatweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.
> 
> So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.
> 
> I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


Congratulations!!


----------



## tikki2282

gopiatweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.
> 
> 
> 
> So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!
> 
> 
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.




Congrats mate


----------



## Vikram_99

gopiatweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.
> 
> So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.
> 
> I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


Many Congratulations


----------



## Vikram_99

gopiatweb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.
> 
> So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!
> 
> Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.
> 
> I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


Many Congratulations Gopi


----------



## SubAustralia

Expect to have ceiling (2611) around 1200 for next year, that comes out to be 50 invites per round. 
so July 6 round will have all 70 or 70+ pointers. July 20 will have around 20 70 pointers and 30, 65 pointers.
and same combination will go on for remaining rounds of the year. 

Unfortunately I don't see great hope for anything below 65 in 2016-17




anuarora999 said:


> As per updated result list (as of 25th May) on DIBP site, the cut off for 2611 skill is 70 points but date given is 24th May 8pm...Which means all 70 points (till 25th May) got Invites. But in June, there will be no invite (even for 70/75), we will have some pile up of this again for July'16 draw. I guess, the 65 points will start from Aug only. What you guys say? There are people from Jan/Feb with 65 points waiting....i think it will be long wait - till Oct/Nov...may be for someone entering the pool now ???


----------



## tikki2282

SubAustralia said:


> Expect to have ceiling (2611) around 1200 for next year, that comes out to be 50 invites per round.
> 
> so July 6 round will have all 70 or 70+ pointers. July 20 will have around 20 70 pointers and 30, 65 pointers.
> 
> and same combination will go on for remaining rounds of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't see great hope for anything below 65 in 2016-17




Let's hope for the best. When will DIBP will announce the ceiling for 2016-17?


----------



## VBA

Hi Guys,

I've a query regarding PTE score report. Suppose one doesn't want to send current result, but a previous one to DIBP then will those previous scores be valid or is it the only latest one that we can send???? 

I'm asking this because I got above 65 in each this time (at least eligible for PR ) but scores are close to 79, so I want to try again for 79 but worried if in case any of the module yield less than 65 then I won't be eligible . 

So will my previous scores still be valid and what is the way to send scores to DIBP department?? 

Please lemme know.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

VBA said:


> Hi Guys, I've a query regarding PTE score report. Suppose one doesn't want to send current result, but a previous one to DIBP then will those previous scores be valid or is it the only latest one that we can send???? I'm asking this because I got above 65 in each this time (at least eligible for PR ) but scores are close to 79, so I want to try again for 79 but worried if in case any of the module yield less than 65 then I won't be eligible . So will my previous scores still be valid and what is the way to send scores to DIBP department?? Please lemme know. Thanks.


They will match it according to the testID, not the date  you are allright.


----------



## VBA

andreyx108b said:


> They will match it according to the testID, not the date  you are allright.


Oh...k that means we need to fill just the test ID while submitting the application. Right?

I got confused from what is written on PTE website that you need to tell this while registration of your test that you want to send these scores to immi department. Also, I received email after few days of my test that your scores has been sent to immigration department of Australia.


----------



## luckyz

Many Congratulations !!

My NSW invitation is approved and received invite via DIBP to file my visa. I am an engineering graduate and please let me know, is it required to upload my individual semester marks sheets to the portal or just consolidated mark sheet and convocation degree is sufficient?

My agent states, individual mark sheets are mandatory and CO would come back asking for it later?

Please advice. 

TIA


----------



## vj2005

*Nsw*



luckyz said:


> Many Congratulations !!
> 
> My NSW invitation is approved and received invite via DIBP to file my visa. I am an engineering graduate and please let me know, is it required to upload my individual semester marks sheets to the portal or just consolidated mark sheet and convocation degree is sufficient?
> 
> My agent states, individual mark sheets are mandatory and CO would come back asking for it later?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> TIA


Every semester marksheet would be required i.e. you would need to upload 8 marksheets + engineering degree to DIBP.


----------



## luckyz

Ok.. thank you


----------



## manushri

*Query reg cut off*

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this query. I have 65 points, is there any possibility of getting any invite with these points. Oflate the cut-off has been increased to 70, so does that mean any one with 65 point will have to wait?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dreamsanj

Manushri.

well DIBP played nice little trick and they got what they wanted. They wanted higher scoring point guys and 70 pointers who entered the pool benifited with that. But the most hurt were:boxing: 65 points. 60 pointers were again never hopeful with that.

you can get NSW nomination in next month invites.( this friday, next friday.) no one has calrity on that. They might forget to invite also.


Realistically: Look at July window. Month from now new list will open up. if then, if there are not many 70's then you can be sure that you will have golden email.

scan back some pages, there was a list which was maintained. Take a lead, update your details there and see if there are any changes. I did that for many months and I had good picture then. now I cant be sure.

Again good luck. Hope that you will get it on friday.


----------



## ak17

Hi SF80,

Could you share the experience letter for BAs with me as well.

Thanks
AK


----------



## itsrajatm

Hello all,

Not sure if its the right thread to ask however m gonna give it a try,apologies in advance. I'm a commerce graduate with Post graduate diploma in IT with work experience of around 6 years in IT as system analyst. will it be good to apply with this much of experience under 189 (system analyst)? Are they going to reduce my experience due to commerce degree? 
plz help, m damn confused..


----------



## ridhidureja

*189 visa*



itsrajatm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Not sure if its the right thread to ask however m gonna give it a try,apologies in advance. I'm a commerce graduate with Post graduate diploma in IT with work experience of around 6 years in IT as system analyst. will it be good to apply with this much of experience under 189 (system analyst)? Are they going to reduce my experience due to commerce degree?
> plz help, m damn confused..


Hi Raj

You will get positive skill assessment with this much experience. But you will not be able to claim points for this experience due to RPL. As they will deduct your 6 years experience for Non IT Degree. If you get 8 Band in ITELTS or PTE then you will be able to earn more points
I hope this helps

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## itsrajatm

Thanks a lot for your reply Ridhi!!!
In that case, I should try n score higher in IELTS and also try for State sponsorship like NSW? I'm just trying to create a right path for myself.. thanks again


----------



## itsrajatm

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> You will get positive skill assessment with this much experience. But you will not be able to claim points for this experience due to RPL. As they will deduct your 6 years experience for Non IT Degree. If you get 8 Band in ITELTS or PTE then you will be able to earn more points
> I hope this helps
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Thanks a lot for your reply Ridhi!!!
In that case, I should try n score higher in IELTS and also try for State sponsorship like NSW? I'm just trying to create a right path for myself.. thanks again


----------



## a2avin

itsrajatm said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Ridhi!!!
> In that case, I should try n score higher in IELTS and also try for State sponsorship like NSW? I'm just trying to create a right path for myself.. thanks again



A Score of band 8 will fetch you 20 points. That can over come the points your losing through RPL.


----------



## andreyx108b

a2avin said:


> A Score of band 8 will fetch you 20 points. That can over come the points your losing through RPL.


In each module.


----------



## viv31085

hi guys can someone please post the updated members waiting list for ICT BA/SA ?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Hello,

I am new to this but to let you know:

Applied 261111 189 (EOI) on 19th May 2016
Applied 261111 190 (NSW) on 24th may 2016

Waiting for july to hear something, may be.

Hope it helps!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this but to let you know:
> 
> Applied 261111 189 (EOI) on 19th May 2016
> Applied 261111 190 (NSW) on 24th may 2016
> 
> Waiting for july to hear something, may be.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Points Ankur??


----------



## kanwar deep

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Congrats Tarun! All the best for next steps
> 
> Quick question: how did you know the employment verification date? did your CO inform you or your employer informed you.



Many congratulations, yes this is my question as well, how did you get to know that the employement verification was done... congrats again

Kanwar


----------



## Tarun1410

kanwar deep said:


> Many congratulations, yes this is my question as well, how did you get to know that the employement verification was done... congrats again
> 
> Kanwar


Thanks Kanwar,

Two Points here :
1. There was a telephonic verification from AHC. They called "Me" not my "Employer".
2. I share a very close relationship with my manager & HR. so i was in consistent touch with them if they received any communication from DIBP.

The only way to know if employment verification happens for you or not is to get in touch with the person who signed your SD/Reference letter or the HR.


----------



## kanwar deep

Tarun1410 said:


> Thanks Kanwar,
> 
> Two Points here :
> 1. There was a telephonic verification from AHC. They called "Me" not my "Employer".
> 2. I share a very close relationship with my manager & HR. so i was in consistent touch with them if they received any communication from DIBP.
> 
> The only way to know if employment verification happens for you or not is to get in touch with the person who signed your SD/Reference letter or the HR.



Thanks for the update Tarun , even i received a call 7-8 back but the only problem is mine is a big organisation nd knowing wether a verification has happened or not is very tough, when did you receive call from AHC 

Kanwar


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Thanks for the update Tarun , even i received a call 7-8 back but the only problem is mine is a big organisation nd knowing wether a verification has happened or not is very tough, when did you receive call from AHC
> 
> Kanwar


Ok saw your signature it happened on 30th May

Kanwar


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

vikaschandra said:


> Points Ankur??


Sorry Forgot that!!

65 - 189
70 - 190 (NSW)

Just another query if somebody can advise..

Can I apply 190 both for NSW and VIC as I see that Victoria is being processed much faster than NSW but the jobs for Business Analyst are more in NSW..thats the irony!!

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Sorry Forgot that!!
> 
> 65 - 189
> 70 - 190 (NSW)
> 
> Just another query if somebody can advise..
> 
> Can I apply 190 both for NSW and VIC as I see that Victoria is being processed much faster than NSW but the jobs for Business Analyst are more in NSW..thats the irony!!
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can have multiple EOIs

Make sure that all your EOIs are independent of each other (Lodge Seperate EOIs) for VIC you have to lodge the EOI in their website. 

I doubt that VIC are faster haven't seen any invites lately from VIC mostly it is coming from NSW.


----------



## Shanners

viv31085 said:


> hi guys can someone please post the updated members waiting list for ICT BA/SA ?


Hello, please find below recent list..any amendments please advise

1	d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA 
2	ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT 
3 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA 
4 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT 
5 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT 
6 Michael 65 2-Mar-16 
7 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT 
8 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16 
9 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT 
10 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16 
11 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16 
12 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
13 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16 
14 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16 
15	Sandeep 65 12-Apr-16 SA
16	Richyghana 18-Apr-16 65 SA 261112
17 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
18	Ankur Khandelwal 65 19-May-16 
19 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
20	Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
21 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT 
22	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT 
23 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT 
24 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
25 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT 
26 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT 
27	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
28 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT 
29 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
30	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT 
31 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
32 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
33 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
34 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
35 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
36 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
37 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT 
38 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
39 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
40 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
41 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
42 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
43 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
44 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
45 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
46 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
47	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
48 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT 
49 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT 
50 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT 
51 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
52 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT 
53 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
54 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT 
55 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
56 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
57 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
58 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT 
59 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16 
60 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT 
61 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT 
62 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT 
63 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
64 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT 
65 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16 
66	kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16 
67	Aagu 60 6-May 16
68	Ridhidureja 60 13-May-16 BA 261111 
69	Saurabhshai 60 14 May SA


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> Hello, please find below recent list..any amendments please advise
> 
> 1	d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 2	ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT
> 3 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 4 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT
> 5 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT
> 6 Michael 65 2-Mar-16
> 7 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT
> 8 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16
> 9 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 10 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16
> 11 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16
> 12 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 13 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16
> 14 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16
> 15	Sandeep 65 12-Apr-16 SA
> 16	Richyghana 18-Apr-16 65 SA 261112
> 17 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
> 18	Ankur Khandelwal 65 19-May-16
> 19 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20	Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 21 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT
> 22	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT
> 23 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT
> 24 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 25 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT
> 26 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 28 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 29 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 30	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 31 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 32 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 34 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 35 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 37 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT
> 38 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 40 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 42 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 43 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 45 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 46 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT
> 49 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT
> 50 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT
> 51 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 52 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT
> 53 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
> 54 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT
> 55 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 56 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 57 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 58 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 59 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16
> 60 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT
> 61 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 62 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT
> 63 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 64 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 65 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16
> 66	kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16
> 67	Aagu 60 6-May 16
> 68	Ridhidureja 60 13-May-16 BA 261111
> 69	Saurabhshai 60 14 May SA


Shanners your patience will pay of soon. Hopefully the points will come down to 60 with the start of new Programme Year


----------



## Shanners

vikaschandra said:


> Shanners your patience will pay of soon. Hopefully the points will come down to 60 with the start of new Programme Year


I really hope so Vikaschandra! Not too optimistic at the moment to be honest, not looking good is it?! I am waiting in anticipation to hear what the ceiling will be, I hope they don't reduce it again...best wishes to all who are waiting


----------



## vikaschandra

Shanners said:


> I really hope so Vikaschandra! Not too optimistic at the moment to be honest, not looking good is it?! I am waiting in anticipation to hear what the ceiling will be, I hope they don't reduce it again...best wishes to all who are waiting


Yes the ceiling would make lots of difference and would also matter if the occupation code would still be under Pro Rata arrangement. 

But hoping that the points will come down to 60 soon


----------



## Rush123

Hi can you add me to 189 list . I applied to 189 visa with 65 on 10th June 2016 . Is there any hope for 65 pointers in the coming financial year ? Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Rush123 said:


> Hi can you add me to 189 list . I applied to 189 visa with 65 on 10th June 2016 . Is there any hope for 65 pointers in the coming financial year ? Thanks


Yes very much possible


----------



## Shanners

Rush123 said:


> Hi can you add me to 189 list . I applied to 189 visa with 65 on 10th June 2016 . Is there any hope for 65 pointers in the coming financial year ? Thanks


Yes will do


----------



## VBA

Dear friends,

I have just made 60 points for ICT BA by getting 65+ each in PTE, but I know there is a long waiting time for 60 scorers in getting invitations for 189. 

Still, I want to start with EOI as I can update it anytime, however, I am thinking of making two different skillselect EOIs both for 189 as well as 190 (NSW). 

My question is regarding the waiting time in 190 invitations for 65 scorers. Any idea, how much time they take and on what basis they do the ranking??

Please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Sf80

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Points Ankur??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Forgot that!!
> 
> 65 - 189
> 70 - 190 (NSW)
> 
> Just another query if somebody can advise..
> 
> Can I apply 190 both for NSW and VIC as I see that Victoria is being processed much faster than NSW but the jobs for Business Analyst are more in NSW..thats the irony!!
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Victoria is unpredictable and lately extremely slow I got my acknowledegement in 3 weeks and today I completed 12 weeks from applied date on the other hand I got my nomination from nsw already 

I am just a 60+5 pointer eoi submitted end of March nsw took almost two months


----------



## andreyx108b

Sf80 said:


> Victoria is unpredictable and lately extremely slow I got my acknowledegement in 3 weeks and today I completed 12 weeks from applied date on the other hand I got my nomination from nsw already I am just a 60+5 pointer eoi submitted end of March nsw took almost two months


I think i can see why it is slow... You already have an ITA but still wont withdraw your Vic application - thus taking this valuable time from someone else...


----------



## Sf80

andreyx108b said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria is unpredictable and lately extremely slow I got my acknowledegement in 3 weeks and today I completed 12 weeks from applied date on the other hand I got my nomination from nsw already I am just a 60+5 pointer eoi submitted end of March nsw took almost two months
> 
> 
> 
> I think i can see why it is slow... You already have an ITA but still wont withdraw your Vic application - thus taking this valuable time from someone else...
Click to expand...

That is a valid point... And I am guilty of that...  my apologies... however I have given myself a cut off that while I am taking care of the documentation if I will get Victoria then I will go with that otherwise nsw... Unlike many here Victoria was my first choice for one reason alone... Pace of life.... The place I am currently in pace is little crazy and I guess it is the same in Sydney ... Having said that two years is surely not a deal breaker and like all of us here looking for a better opportunity I applied in two places to increase my chances ... But yes your point is valid and I appreciate your honesty/ bluntness to put it thru unfortunately I know it and am guilty as of it.... How much I can help it I don't know equally honestly truly 

Have a nice day


----------



## VBA

VBA said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have just made 60 points for ICT BA by getting 65+ each in PTE, but I know there is a long waiting time for 60 scorers in getting invitations for 189.
> 
> Still, I want to start with EOI as I can update it anytime, however, I am thinking of making two different skillselect EOIs both for 189 as well as 190 (NSW).
> 
> My question is regarding the waiting time in 190 invitations for 65 scorers. Any idea, how much time they take and on what basis they do the ranking??
> 
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks



Hi all,

I've submit 2 EOIs (ict BA) yesterday. One for 189 (60 points) and other for 190 (NSW)(65 points).
Can anyone please tell me how much time usually NSW takes??? :confused2: Any idea?? 
Thank you.


----------



## aj970031

Shanners said:


> Hello, please find below recent list..any amendments please advise
> 
> 1	d03shah 65 18-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 2	ssaurabhola 65 22-Feb-16 ICT
> 3 GPP 65 24-Feb-16 ICT BA
> 4 roopamghosh 65 26-Feb-16 ICT
> 5 SubAustralia 65 1-Mar-16 ICT
> 6 Michael 65 2-Mar-16
> 7 SaurabhK 65 3-Mar-16 ICT
> 8 mojacko 65 3-Mar-16
> 9 PawanMadan19 65 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 10 Aussie_dreams 65 19-Mar-16
> 11 Nitasha11 65 27-Mar-16
> 12 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 13 Abhishu 65 31-Mar-16
> 14 ABUL78 65 31-Mar-16
> 15	Sandeep 65 12-Apr-16 SA
> 16	Richyghana 18-Apr-16 65 SA 261112
> 17 Ihijazi 65 8-May 16
> 18	Ankur Khandelwal 65 19-May-16
> 19 Lakhy113 60 9-May-15 ICT SA 261112
> 20	Shanners 60 4-Jun-15 ICT SA 261112
> 21 immigrant589 60 29-Jun-15 ICT
> 22	wiqhussain 60 1-Jul-15 ICT
> 23 unlockrobin 60 9-Jul-15 ICT
> 24 cocox 60 14-Jul-15 ICT BA 261111
> 25 littlesweetrabbit 60 27-Jul-15 ICT
> 26 Rhino12 60 29-Jul-15 ICT
> 27	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 28 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15 ICT
> 29 Saurabhsi 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 30	Gloria121 60 1-Aug-15 ICT
> 31 Manager1985 60 15-Aug-15 ICT BA 261111
> 32 asydney 60 20-Aug-15 ICT SA 261112
> 33 Sush1 60 14-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 34 jegan007 60 28-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 35 viv31085 60 30-Sep-15 ICT BA 261111
> 36 thisiaav 60 30-Sep-15 ICT SA 261112
> 37 vivek 60 30-Sep-15 ICT
> 38 bazsk 60 1-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 39 A-A 60 8-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 40 ankur_1900 60 14-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 41 rajivtechno 60 22-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 42 offto 60 30-Oct-15 ICT BA 261111
> 43 malbuquerque306 60 31-Oct-15 ICT SA 261112
> 44 Ravia 60 1-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 45 NarinderD 60 2-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 46 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 47	smsingh13 60 5-Nov-15 ICT SA 261112
> 48 Meenus 60 5-Nov-15 ICT
> 49 manc0108 60 6-Nov-15 ICT
> 50 ramprasadbalaji1 60 9-Nov-15 ICT
> 51 nickchamp 60 10-Nov-15 ICT BA 261111
> 52 VaradaKrishna 60 20-Nov-15 ICT
> 53 Preethi26 60 26-Jan-16 ICT BA 261111
> 54 giridharj 60 27-Jan-16 ICT
> 55 Morning_Star 60 2-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 56 Aggressive_OZ 60 4-Feb-16 ICT BA 261111
> 57 A2avin 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 58 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16 ICT
> 59 varununi7 60 1-Mar-16
> 60 MAW 60 8-Mar-16 ICT
> 61 Maish 60 9-Mar-16 ICT
> 62 shreearchie 60 12-Mar-16 ICT
> 63 S80 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 64 marysan 60 16-Mar-16 ICT
> 65 rekhapagad 60 22-Mar-16
> 66	kkowloori 60 25-Mar-16
> 67	Aagu 60 6-May 16
> 68	Ridhidureja 60 13-May-16 BA 261111
> 69	Saurabhshai 60 14 May SA


Hi - Please add me to this tracker as well.. 6 Jan'16. 60points. 261111


----------



## a2avin

*Compiled list so far*

Rank	Date of Application	Points	UserID
1	18 February 2016	65	d03shah 
2	22 February 2016	65	ssaurabhola 
3	24 February 2016	65	GPP 
4	26 February 2016	65	roopamghosh 
5	01 March 2016 65	SubAustralia 
6	02 March 2016	65	Michael 
7	03 March 2016	65	SaurabhK 
8	03 March 2016	65	mojacko 
9	09 March 2016	65	PawanMadan19 
10	19 March 2016	65	Aussie_dreams 
11	27 March 2016	65	Nitasha11 
12	29 March 2016	65	Vsindia 
13	31 March 2016	65	Abhishu 
14	31 March 2016	65	ABUL78 
15	12 April 2016	65	Sandeep 
16	18 April 2016	65	Richyghana 
17	08 May 2016	65	Ihijazi 
18	19 May 2016	65	Ankur Khandelwal 
19	09 May 2015	60	Lakhy113 
20	04 June 2015	60	Shanners 
21	29 June 2015	60	immigrant589 
22	01 July 2015	60	wiqhussain 
23	09 July 2015	60	unlockrobin 
24	14 July 2015	60	cocox 
25	27 July 2015	60	littlesweetrabbit 
26	29 July 2015	60	Rhino12 
27	31 July 2015	60	dingitstudent 
28	31 July 2015	60	Goaussie2016 
29	01 August 2015	60	Saurabhsi 
30	01 August 2015	60	Gloria121 
31	15 August 2015	60	Manager1985 
32	20 August 2015	60	asydney 
33	14 September 2015	60	Sush1 
34	28 September 2015	60	jegan007 
35	30 September 2015	60	viv31085 
36	30 September 2015	60	thisiaav 
37	30 September 2015	60	vivek 
38	01 October 2015	60	bazsk 
39	08 October 2015	60	A-A 
40	14 October 2015	60	ankur_1900 
41	22 October 2015	60	rajivtechno 
42	30 October 2015	60	offto 
43	31 October 2015	60	malbuquerque306 
44	01 November 2015	60	Ravia 
45	02 November 2015	60	NarinderD 
46	04 November 2015	60	PraveshBabu 
47	05 November 2015	60	smsingh13 
48	05 November 2015	60	Meenus 
49	06 November 2015	60	manc0108 
50	09 November 2015	60	ramprasadbalaji1 
51	10 November 2015	60	nickchamp 
52	20 November 2015	60	VaradaKrishna 
53	06 January 2016	60	aj970031
54	26 January 2016	60	Preethi26 
55	27 January 2016	60	giridharj 
56	02 February 2016	60	Morning_Star 
57	04 February 2016	60	Aggressive_OZ 
58	11 February 2016	60	A2avin 
59	11 February 2016	60	Harisagarp 
60	01 March 2016	60	varununi7 
61	08 March 2016	60	MAW 
62	09 March 2016	60	Maish 
63	12 March 2016	60	shreearchie 
64	16 March 2016	60	S80 
65	16 March 2016	60	marysan 
66	22 March 2016	60	rekhapagad 
67	25 March 2016	60	kkowloori 
68	06 May 2016	60	Aagu 
69	13 May 2016	60	Ridhidureja 
70	14 May 2016	60	Saurabhshai


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've submit 2 EOIs (ict BA) yesterday. One for 189 (60 points) and other for 190 (NSW)(65 points).
> Can anyone please tell me how much time usually NSW takes??? :confused2: Any idea??
> Thank you.



Hello,

I believe we all are in the same boat and all have this implicit query but dear I do not think there is an answer to it.
Hopefully, you may get the NSW invite in or after July 2016 when the new programme year starts for AUS. 

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## VBA

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I believe we all are in the same boat and all have this implicit query but dear I do not think there is an answer to it.
> Hopefully, you may get the NSW invite in or after July 2016 when the new programme year starts for AUS.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


Thank you

Please add me as well in list 😋


----------



## andreyx108b

VBA said:


> Thank you Please add me as well in list dde0b


Past two years (the system was different in 2014 though) NSW did not invite people from July to mid August. 

Based in the previous years they would publish new SOL towards the end if July, clear their backlog and resume inviting late August.

Based on this year I dont see much chances for 55+5 pointers.

The demand is high that mostly 60+ pointers will be invited. 

Unless something changes drastically.


----------



## abhishek vyas

Hi all i submitted my eoi with 55+5 for nsw system analyst in sep2015. Can anyone pls help to track when can i get invitation. Thanks


----------



## jagdeepslamba

aj970031 said:


> Hi - Please add me to this tracker as well.. 6 Jan'16. 60points. 261111


Hi.. Please add me as well in tracker Jagdeep Singh 65 Points 261112 SA applied in 11 May-16


----------



## jagdeepslamba

a2avin said:


> Rank	Date of Application	Points	UserID
> 1	18 February 2016	65	d03shah
> 2	22 February 2016	65	ssaurabhola
> 3	24 February 2016	65	GPP
> 4	26 February 2016	65	roopamghosh
> 5	01 March 2016 65	SubAustralia
> 6	02 March 2016	65	Michael
> 7	03 March 2016	65	SaurabhK
> 8	03 March 2016	65	mojacko
> 9	09 March 2016	65	PawanMadan19
> 10	19 March 2016	65	Aussie_dreams
> 11	27 March 2016	65	Nitasha11
> 12	29 March 2016	65	Vsindia
> 13	31 March 2016	65	Abhishu
> 14	31 March 2016	65	ABUL78
> 15	12 April 2016	65	Sandeep
> 16	18 April 2016	65	Richyghana
> 17	08 May 2016	65	Ihijazi
> 18	19 May 2016	65	Ankur Khandelwal
> 19	09 May 2015	60	Lakhy113
> 20	04 June 2015	60	Shanners
> 21	29 June 2015	60	immigrant589
> 22	01 July 2015	60	wiqhussain
> 23	09 July 2015	60	unlockrobin
> 24	14 July 2015	60	cocox
> 25	27 July 2015	60	littlesweetrabbit
> 26	29 July 2015	60	Rhino12
> 27	31 July 2015	60	dingitstudent
> 28	31 July 2015	60	Goaussie2016
> 29	01 August 2015	60	Saurabhsi
> 30	01 August 2015	60	Gloria121
> 31	15 August 2015	60	Manager1985
> 32	20 August 2015	60	asydney
> 33	14 September 2015	60	Sush1
> 34	28 September 2015	60	jegan007
> 35	30 September 2015	60	viv31085
> 36	30 September 2015	60	thisiaav
> 37	30 September 2015	60	vivek
> 38	01 October 2015	60	bazsk
> 39	08 October 2015	60	A-A
> 40	14 October 2015	60	ankur_1900
> 41	22 October 2015	60	rajivtechno
> 42	30 October 2015	60	offto
> 43	31 October 2015	60	malbuquerque306
> 44	01 November 2015	60	Ravia
> 45	02 November 2015	60	NarinderD
> 46	04 November 2015	60	PraveshBabu
> 47	05 November 2015	60	smsingh13
> 48	05 November 2015	60	Meenus
> 49	06 November 2015	60	manc0108
> 50	09 November 2015	60	ramprasadbalaji1
> 51	10 November 2015	60	nickchamp
> 52	20 November 2015	60	VaradaKrishna
> 53	06 January 2016	60	aj970031
> 54	26 January 2016	60	Preethi26
> 55	27 January 2016	60	giridharj
> 56	02 February 2016	60	Morning_Star
> 57	04 February 2016	60	Aggressive_OZ
> 58	11 February 2016	60	A2avin
> 59	11 February 2016	60	Harisagarp
> 60	01 March 2016	60	varununi7
> 61	08 March 2016	60	MAW
> 62	09 March 2016	60	Maish
> 63	12 March 2016	60	shreearchie
> 64	16 March 2016	60	S80
> 65	16 March 2016	60	marysan
> 66	22 March 2016	60	rekhapagad
> 67	25 March 2016	60	kkowloori
> 68	06 May 2016	60	Aagu
> 69	13 May 2016	60	Ridhidureja
> 70	14 May 2016	60	Saurabhshai


Please add me as well
71 11-May 2016 65 Jagdeep Singh (261112)


----------



## darrenjacob

*Spine TB diagonised after grant - Pls Suggest*

Hello All
I have got my grant and will be travelling to Australia this month. My wife who is the secondary applicant has been diagonised for TB in the Spine. She has also got the grant. At the time of medicals we were not sure if she had TB and so we declared as NO.

But now when we travel to Australia i understand that we will need to declare that she has TB. If we do so can we carry tablets for TB. Is there some approval we need to get from the immigration department before we can travel. Please help as to how we can go about with this situation.

Regards
Darren Jacob


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*

Hi All

Is any body aware what was the score at the beginning of July 2015 for ICT Business Analyst. Did it started with 60 Points or 65 in July. If it started with 65 Points did people with 60 Points also got the invite in 189 visa

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA 60 Points


----------



## dheeraj81

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is any body aware what was the score at the beginning of July 2015 for ICT Business Analyst. Did it started with 60 Points or 65 in July. If it started with 65 Points did people with 60 Points also got the invite in 189 visa
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi
> ICT BA 60 Points


deleted


----------



## dheeraj81

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is any body aware what was the score at the beginning of July 2015 for ICT Business Analyst. Did it started with 60 Points or 65 in July. If it started with 65 Points did people with 60 Points also got the invite in 189 visa
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi
> ICT BA 60 Points


from july 15 till jan 2016 no one with 60 points got invite.. in feb also few 60 pointers got invite....

it started of with 65 pointers in july


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



dheeraj81 said:


> from july 15 till jan 2016 no one with 60 points got invite.. in feb also few 60 pointers got invite....
> 
> it started of with 65 pointers in july



Hi 

Thanks for the update. With that in mind we can expect only State invites unless quota is increased this year.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## dreamsanj

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the update. With that in mind we can expect only State invites unless quota is increased this year.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Or look to improve your english or look to add spouse points.
you have to be on lookout to add another 5 points.


----------



## dreamsanj

A2A,
I looked at the new list.Something is amiss.
I made my application right after nov and I got my nsw invite. I am sure there would be many in the group with 60 points who must have got their invites.


----------



## Winwan

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. Nice to meet you all. I am planning to submit EOI for system analyst.

190 questions
Does NSW invite all year round or open during specific period?
When was the latest invitation date for NSW sponsorship?

189 questions
When was the cut off date for system analyst with 65 points? I have 65 point for system analyst.

Thank you all kindly.


----------



## dheeraj81

Winwan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Nice to meet you all. I am planning to submit EOI for system analyst.
> 
> 190 questions
> Does NSW invite all year round or open during specific period?
> When was the latest invitation date for NSW sponsorship?
> 
> 189 questions
> When was the cut off date for system analyst with 65 points? I have 65 point for system analyst.
> 
> Thank you all kindly.


190 - Invitations are issued thru out the year for high pointers (65+5 or more)... (60+5) pointers were issued invitation this April 2016.. hopefully things will change this new financial year.

189- cut off date is 17 Feb 2016 for 65 Pointers ( ICT BA/SA)


----------



## Sf80

Dear who ever is maintaining the list please drop my name I lodged my visa for nsw today.. Fee is paid now so there is no turning back 

Thanks for all the encouragement and support it is highly appreciated


----------



## andreyx108b

Sf80 said:


> Dear who ever is maintaining the list please drop my name I lodged my visa for nsw today.. Fee is paid now so there is no turning back  Thanks for all the encouragement and support it is highly appreciated


Good luck!


----------



## Sf80

andreyx108b said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear who ever is maintaining the list please drop my name I lodged my visa for nsw today.. Fee is paid now so there is no turning back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement and support it is highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks andrey for ur support and honesty  wish you all the best also


Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Hi All,
Have Submitted EOI for Systems Analyst on 18th June2016 with 65 points for 189Visa. Could someone advise, how long it takes to get the invite?


----------



## tikki2282

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have Submitted EOI for Systems Analyst on 18th June2016 with 65 points for 189Visa. Could someone advise, how long it takes to get the invite?




3-4 months starting July


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> 3-4 months starting July


If not more...


----------



## tikki2282

andreyx108b said:


> If not more...




Yup. Basis the current trend it could be more.


----------



## GUNBUN

Dear Members,

I am going to submit my EOI tomorrow with 65 points under 261111 ICT BA for PR189.

Details as below:
(Age=30,Education=15,Experience=10,PTE=10) = 65 points

However, i would attain 33 yrs in December 2016....resulting in reduction of 5 points.

Please suggest, when should i expect my invite to come, Am I at risk ?

I have an option - My wife also falls under 261111, if she can take PTE now and at least at a score of competent she can give me 5 points benefit now to make my overall to 70 points thus expediting the invitation process.

Please suggest, Should I go-ahead and apply at 65 points now or try to increase the score to 70 points.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

GUNBUN said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI tomorrow with 65 points under 261111 ICT BA for PR189.
> 
> Details as below:
> (Age=30,Education=15,Experience=10,PTE=10) = 65 points
> 
> However, i would attain 33 yrs in December 2016....resulting in reduction of 5 points.
> 
> Please suggest, when should i expect my invite to come, Am I at risk ?
> 
> I have an option - My wife also falls under 261111, if she can take PTE now and at least at a score of competent she can give me 5 points benefit now to make my overall to 70 points thus expediting the invitation process.
> 
> Please suggest, Should I go-ahead and apply at 65 points now or try to increase the score to 70 points.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Thanks


65 is good score you should be able to secure invite in couple of months. 70 as always has upper hand if you do not want to wait try for partner points. Hopefully she has positive assessment from ACS?


----------



## mamdouhk

Hello All,

Good news, the new occupational ceilings effective July 2016 is published 
SkillSelect 

and the ICT BA/SA ceiling is similar to this year's: 
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts *1482 *


----------



## mukeshsharma

last year it was 1536 , they reduced it mate


----------



## mamdouhk

mukeshsharma said:


> last year it was 1536 , they reduced it mate


by 54 pro-rated places, close enough, and the wait time calculations will remain almost the same given no drastic changes the points system


----------



## GUNBUN

Dear Vikaschandra,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.

However, "couple of months" has really confused me a lot.

Would like to know in how many months, there is a probability that I would get an Invite. I am concerned because this December (2016) I would attain 33 years of my age.

Other members, kindly provide valuable reply.

Thanks a lot in advance....


----------



## vikaschandra

mamdouhk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good news, the new occupational ceilings effective July 2016 is published
> SkillSelect
> 
> and the ICT BA/SA ceiling is similar to this year's:
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts *1482 *


Well these means ICT BA/SA will still remain under pro rata. Guys with 60 Points need to start praying and hoping that the cutoff does not remain at 70 or 65 forever


----------



## darrenjacob

Hello Vikas / Andre,
I have got my grant and will be travelling to Australia this month. My wife who is the secondary applicant has been diagonised for TB in the Spine. She has also got the grant. At the time of medicals we were not sure if she had TB and so we declared as NO.

But now when we travel to Australia i understand that we will need to declare that she has TB. If we do so can we carry tablets for TB. Is there some approval we need to get from the immigration department before we can travel. Please help as to how we can go about with this situation.

Regards
Darren Jacob


----------



## trinkasharma

darrenjacob said:


> Hello Vikas / Andre,
> I have got my grant and will be travelling to Australia this month. My wife who is the secondary applicant has been diagonised for TB in the Spine. She has also got the grant. At the time of medicals we were not sure if she had TB and so we declared as NO.
> 
> But now when we travel to Australia i understand that we will need to declare that she has TB. If we do so can we carry tablets for TB. Is there some approval we need to get from the immigration department before we can travel. Please help as to how we can go about with this situation.
> 
> Regards
> Darren Jacob


Darren,

Is your question related to BA/SA thread? Please ask in a suitable thread if you want faster responses.


----------



## andreyx108b

darrenjacob said:


> Hello Vikas / Andre, I have got my grant and will be travelling to Australia this month. My wife who is the secondary applicant has been diagonised for TB in the Spine. She has also got the grant. At the time of medicals we were not sure if she had TB and so we declared as NO. But now when we travel to Australia i understand that we will need to declare that she has TB. If we do so can we carry tablets for TB. Is there some approval we need to get from the immigration department before we can travel. Please help as to how we can go about with this situation. Regards Darren Jacob


 its a difficult case... Was she diagnosed before the grant? I would talk to a mara agent about whole situation.i mean i suggest you to talk.


----------



## manager1985

*Waiting for Case officer to be assigned*

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my application for 190 visa through NSW sponsorship.
It has been 5 weeks and still case officer not yet assigned.
Is this normal? How can I get in touch with DIBP for such matters?


Thanks...


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

manager1985 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my application for 190 visa through NSW sponsorship.
> It has been 5 weeks and still case officer not yet assigned.
> Is this normal? How can I get in touch with DIBP for such matters?
> 
> 
> Thanks...


Hello,

As per my knowledge the minimum time required by them is 12 weeks after which they contact you if the person is found suitable. Also, for NSW there is an email address provided on their site but the response they give is a standard one so not of much use.
Still, if you want you can write to them @ [email protected].

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## GUNBUN

Dear Members,

I have 2 more queries.

1) I have submitted EOI today with 65 points under ICT BA PR189. I will turn 33 in Dec-16, Does age consideration matter only until I receive invitation or until I get final grant ?

2) My wife will also work once we move to OZ, so should I go-ahead and get her skills assessment done ? or skills assessment not required if she is accompanying me as a dependent.

Thanks.


----------



## manager1985

Hello Ankur,
I guess i confused you. sorry for that. I wanted to say I have NSW nomination and submitted my file with PCC & medicals and waiting for case officer to be assigned for my final visa grant. As I see many members of the group get CO assigned in 1-2 weeks, where as I am waiting for more than 5 weeks and still no update..

How to reach to DIBP to check when CO would be allocated for final decision on my PR approval.

Thanks..


----------



## GUNBUN

Kindly reply for my queries below :

Dear Members,

I have 2 more queries.

1) I have submitted EOI today with 65 points under ICT BA PR189. I will turn 33 in Dec-16, Does age consideration matter only until I receive invitation or until I get final grant ?

2) My wife will also work once we move to OZ, so should I go-ahead and get her skills assessment done ? or skills assessment not required if she is accompanying me as a dependent.

Thanks.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

GUNBUN said:


> Kindly reply for my queries below :
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> I have 2 more queries.
> 
> 1) I have submitted EOI today with 65 points under ICT BA PR189. I will turn 33 in Dec-16, Does age consideration matter only until I receive invitation or until I get final grant ?
> 
> 2) My wife will also work once we move to OZ, so should I go-ahead and get her skills assessment done ? or skills assessment not required if she is accompanying me as a dependent.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,

1) As I checked on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189- it says the details entered should be valid till the time they invite you. So, I believe it is until invitation.
2) I believe as a dependent she can work but yes as far as I have read...getting certified from ACS or the relevant authority will give an edge in finding the job opportunities.

Hope it helps!
Ankur


----------



## GUNBUN

Hi Ankur,

Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## vikaschandra

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1) As I checked on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189- it says the details entered should be valid till the time they invite you. So, I believe it is until invitation.
> 2) I believe as a dependent she can work but yes as far as I have read...getting certified from ACS or the relevant authority will give an edge in finding the job opportunities.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> Ankur


Arun I do not think Getting ACS assessement done will add any value while securing the Job to secure the job one has to prove himself/herself compete enough for the job role


----------



## vsb546

vikaschandra said:


> Arun I do not think Getting ACS assessement done will add any value while securing the Job to secure the job one has to prove himself/herself compete enough for the job role



hi vikas.... can you share your wild guess when would be get invited by nsw wit 60+5 points ict BA...lodged eoi on April 16th 2016....as it is hard to get 189..so still how much time it does take as my visa will be expired on October so i can i get nomination and approval before that...please comment on this according to current trends.


----------



## darrenjacob

andreyx108b said:


> its a difficult case... Was she diagnosed before the grant? I would talk to a mara agent about whole situation.i mean i suggest you to talk.


Thanks Andre. She was diagnosed after getting the grant.. We did not know during medicals too.. 

Regards 
Darren Jacob 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## dheeraj81

vsb546 said:


> hi vikas.... can you share your wild guess when would be get invited by nsw wit 60+5 points ict BA...lodged eoi on April 16th 2016....as it is hard to get 189..so still how much time it does take as my visa will be expired on October so i can i get nomination and approval before that...please comment on this according to current trends.


NSW is too unpredictable.... as NSW quota of 4000 nominations is about to finish, it is highly unlikely that you get nomination this June 2016(however slight chances are there). Going by this FY year ICT BA/SA trend getting nomination in FY 16-17 will only be possible in March/April 2017.

The best way is to increase you points..


----------



## HasIrf

Hello All, 

Finally the agent has lodged my PR 190 today and sent me to get the PCC, Medical done. I literally fought with him and he wouldn't let me know the details of the delay. He just stresses that they doing a final check of all the related documents . Whatever, it has been lodged. Breathing now. 

So, please include my name the long wait list for 190.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

HI Everyone one... I have logged my 190 Visa application on 11-May and CO was allocated on 17-June, CO asked for additional information on employment points claimed which i have uploaded. CO also asked health information for my child which i have already completed but some how it it not reflecting in immi account. I have uploaded PDF from e-health service which states that Hospital has uploaded results to immigration department. 
Can any one help with any wild guess as to how much time will it take more for Visa Grant 
Regards...


----------



## agokarn

What are the odds of getting an invitation in the next round for system and business analyst with 70 points?

Hopefully it's a good score.. my work visa lapses soon in august so positively looking to get on a bridging visa at earliest opportunity.


--------------------------------------------
189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst
08/06/2016 : PTE: L(84), R(82), W(83), S(79). (20 points)
190 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst 
28/05/2016: ACS Applied
23/06/2016: ACS Result (Positive) 
23/06/2016: EOI Submitted 189 (70 points)
23/06/2016: EOI 190 (70+5 = 75 Points)
XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(189) 
XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(190 NSW SS)


----------



## tikki2282

agokarn said:


> What are the odds of getting an invitation in the next round for system and business analyst with 70 points?
> 
> Hopefully it's a good score.. my work visa lapses soon in august so positively looking to get on a bridging visa at earliest opportunity.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst
> 08/06/2016 : PTE: L(84), R(82), W(83), S(79). (20 points)
> 190 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst
> 28/05/2016: ACS Applied
> 23/06/2016: ACS Result (Positive)
> 23/06/2016: EOI Submitted 189 (70 points)
> 23/06/2016: EOI 190 (70+5 = 75 Points)
> XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(189)
> XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(190 NSW SS)




Chances are very high that you will get an invitation in July itself. All the best.


----------



## dheeraj81

agokarn said:


> What are the odds of getting an invitation in the next round for system and business analyst with 70 points?
> 
> Hopefully it's a good score.. my work visa lapses soon in august so positively looking to get on a bridging visa at earliest opportunity.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst
> 08/06/2016 : PTE: L(84), R(82), W(83), S(79). (20 points)
> 190 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261112 System Analyst
> 28/05/2016: ACS Applied
> 23/06/2016: ACS Result (Positive)
> 23/06/2016: EOI Submitted 189 (70 points)
> 23/06/2016: EOI 190 (70+5 = 75 Points)
> XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(189)
> XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(190 NSW SS)


Confirmed in month of July..


----------



## Shanners

updated 189 list..

please advise of any amendments...

1 Agokarn 70	23-Jun-16
2 d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
3 ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
4 GPP 65	24-Feb-16
5 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
10 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
11 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
12 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
13 Vsindia VS 65	29-Mar-16 
14 Abhishu 65	31-Mar-16
15 ABUL78 65	31-Mar-16
16 Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
17 Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
18 Ihijazi 65	08-May-16
19 jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
20 Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
21 Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
22 sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
23 Gunbun 65	21-Jun-16
24 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
25 Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
26 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
27 wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
28 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
29 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
30 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
31 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
32 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
33 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
34 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
35 Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
36 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
37 asydney 60	20-Aug-15
38 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
39 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
40 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
41 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
42 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
43 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
44 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
45 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
46 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
47 offto 60 30-Oct-15
48 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
49 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
50 NarinderD 60	02-Nov-15
51 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 
52 smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
53 Meenus 60	05-Nov-15
54 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
55 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
56 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
57 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
58 aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
59 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
60 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
61 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
62 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
63 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
64 Harisagarp 60	11-Feb-16
65 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
66 MAW 60	08-Mar-16
67 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
68 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
69 marysan 60	16-Mar-16
70 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
71 kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
72 Aagu 60	6-May 16
73 Ridhidureja 60	13-May-16
74 Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
75 VBA 60	13-June-16


----------



## abul78

Hi Guys,

I submitted my 189 EoI on 31 Mar'16 with 65 points. Could you please answer my below queries;

1. My 457 visa is expiring in September'16. Although i have returned to india.wanted to know is it possible that i get a grant before September ?

2. If not then i am planning to submit my wife's docs for SKILL ASSESSMENT. 
I jave mentioned her details below for your advise;

Qualification : Bsc Botany, MA-Public Administration, B Ed. 
Experience: Around 6 yrs in three schools as a Primary section teacher.
PTE score : overall: 51. L- 53,R-45, S-44, W -59

Truly appreciate your time. I have not been able to thanks some people earlier for thier replies, my apologies, i was travelling and shifting my family.

Regards
Syed


----------



## SubAustralia

GUNBUN said:


> Dear Vikaschandra,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
> 
> However, "couple of months" has really confused me a lot.
> 
> Would like to know in how many months, there is a probability that I would get an Invite. I am concerned because this December (2016) I would attain 33 years of my age.
> 
> Other members, kindly provide valuable reply.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance....



Here goes the statistical analysis

60 invitations every round (120 every month)

backlog of 70 pointers =50 (last 70 pointer invite went on 25th May)

So on 6 July (50) 70 Pointers and (10) 65 Pointers will be invited. These 65 pointers will be from 17 Feb 2016, as 60 pointers were invited in that round, no 65 pointers were invited after that)

After 6th July every round will get (20) 70 pointers and (40) 65 pointers. 

By last years assessment (1-1.5) 70 pointers and (3 - 3.5) 65 Pointers join the race every day

Based on this I expect any one who has 65 Points before 15th Match 2016 would be invited in July-Aug round.


----------



## SubAustralia

abul78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EoI on 31 Mar'16 with 65 points. Could you please answer my below queries;
> 
> 1. My 457 visa is expiring in September'16. Although i have returned to india.wanted to know is it possible that i get a grant before September ?
> 
> 2. If not then i am planning to submit my wife's docs for SKILL ASSESSMENT.
> I jave mentioned her details below for your advise;
> 
> Qualification : Bsc Botany, MA-Public Administration, B Ed.
> Experience: Around 6 yrs in three schools as a Primary section teacher.
> PTE score : overall: 51. L- 53,R-45, S-44, W -59
> 
> Truly appreciate your time. I have not been able to thanks some people earlier for thier replies, my apologies, i was travelling and shifting my family.
> 
> Regards
> Syed



Here goes the statistical analysis

60 invitations every round (120 every month)

backlog of 70 pointers =50 (last 70 pointer invite went on 25th May)

So on 6 July (50) 70 Pointers and (10) 65 Pointers will be invited. These 65 pointers will be from 17 Feb 2016, as 60 pointers were invited in that round, no 65 pointers were invited after that)

After 6th July every round will get (20) 70 pointers and (40) 65 pointers. 

By last years assessment (1-1.5) 70 pointers and (3 - 3.5) 65 Pointers join the race every day

Based on this I expect any one who has 65 Points before 15th Match 2016 would be invited in July-Aug round.


----------



## agokarn

Shanners said:


> updated 189 list..
> 
> please advise of any amendments...
> 
> 1 Agokarn 70	23-Jun-16
> 2 d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
> 3 ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
> 4 GPP 65	24-Feb-16
> 5 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
> 6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
> 7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
> 8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
> 9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
> 10 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
> 11 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
> 12 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
> 13 Vsindia VS 65	29-Mar-16
> 14 Abhishu 65	31-Mar-16
> 15 ABUL78 65	31-Mar-16
> 16 Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
> 17 Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
> 18 Ihijazi 65	08-May-16
> 19 jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
> 20 Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
> 21 Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
> 22 sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
> 23 Gunbun 65	21-Jun-16
> 24 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
> 25 Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
> 26 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
> 27 wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
> 28 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
> 29 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
> 30 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
> 31 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
> 32 dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 33 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
> 34 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
> 35 Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
> 36 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
> 37 asydney 60	20-Aug-15
> 38 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
> 39 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
> 40 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
> 41 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
> 42 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
> 43 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
> 44 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
> 45 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
> 46 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
> 47 offto 60 30-Oct-15
> 48 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
> 49 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
> 50 NarinderD 60	02-Nov-15
> 51 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15
> 52 smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
> 53 Meenus 60	05-Nov-15
> 54 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
> 55 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
> 56 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
> 57 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
> 58 aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
> 59 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
> 60 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
> 61 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
> 62 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
> 63 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
> 64 Harisagarp 60	11-Feb-16
> 65 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
> 66 MAW 60	08-Mar-16
> 67 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
> 68 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
> 69 marysan 60	16-Mar-16
> 70 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
> 71 kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
> 72 Aagu 60	6-May 16
> 73 Ridhidureja 60	13-May-16
> 74 Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
> 75 VBA 60	13-June-16


*76 agokarn 70 23-June-16*


----------



## rohan6067

*Could you add me to the tracker*

Hello guys,
I hope everyone is having a great week. I am new to this site and have been following the great work you all do. Much like everyone here I am awaiting an EOI invite for an ICT BA since 09/04/2016. Right now I have 65 points any idea on when I can expect an invitation to apply.

I am getting my medicals and background checks done in the meantime but any insights that you experts can provide would be valuable.
Thanks,
Rohan

Could someone also add me to the tracker as well?
rohan6067 09-Apr-16 65 points


----------



## sadream

Hi Friends, 

I have a query for EOI, i am hoping someone would be able to help me and provide their advice on the situation.

I have worked in 4 companies till now starting with my first company in 2009 with a tenure of 1 year and 1 month. Now this was a very small company, and this was also an irrelevant one as compared to my roles as a Business Analyst. Which means the work that I did here is no relevant to a Business Analyst.

This company is closed now and I don’t have much documents apart from joining letter and relieving letter.

Since these details were not relevant and I donot wish to claim for any points for these, hence I did not declare this during my ACS assessment and I have a positive assessment by ACS for my remaining experience.

So while applying for EOI I did not declare the same as well. 

Question:

Will the case officer ask for the gap in work experience from 2009 -2010 the 1 year that I worked?
Can I simply state the I did not work during this period by giving a reason that I was waiting for right opportunity?

Can someone provide their valuable comments to help me out here.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sadream

Hi Friends, 

I have a query for EOI, i am hoping someone would be able to help me and provide their advice on the situation.

I have worked in 4 companies till now starting with my first company in 2009 with a tenure of 1 year and 1 month. Now this was a very small company, and this was also an irrelevant one as compared to my roles as a Business Analyst. Which means the work that I did here is no relevant to a Business Analyst.

This company is closed now and I don’t have much documents apart from joining letter and relieving letter.

Since these details were not relevant and I donot wish to claim for any points for these, hence I did not declare this during my ACS assessment and I have a positive assessment by ACS for my remaining experience.

So while applying for EOI I did not declare the same as well. 

Question:

Will the case officer ask for the gap in work experience from 2009 -2010 the 1 year that I worked?
Can I simply state the I did not work during this period by giving a reason that I was waiting for right opportunity?

Can someone provide their valuable comments to help me out here.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Shanners

agokarn said:


> *76 agokarn 70 23-June-16*


Hi Mate, 
youre at the top of the list as you have 70 points


----------



## Shanners

rohan6067 said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope everyone is having a great week. I am new to this site and have been following the great work you all do. Much like everyone here I am awaiting an EOI invite for an ICT BA since 09/04/2016. Right now I have 65 points any idea on when I can expect an invitation to apply.
> 
> I am getting my medicals and background checks done in the meantime but any insights that you experts can provide would be valuable.
> Thanks,
> Rohan
> 
> Could someone also add me to the tracker as well?
> rohan6067 09-Apr-16 65 points


Hi Rohan,

I've added you to the list. I would say possibly July but maybe Aug but complete guess. It will definately be before me! lol

Best of luck


----------



## Shanners

*189 waiting list*

1	Agokarn 70	23-Jun-16
2	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
3	ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
4 GPP  65	24-Feb-16
5 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
10 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
11 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
12 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
13 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
14 Abhishu 65 65	31-Mar-16
15 ABUL78 65 65	31-Mar-16
16	rohan6067	65	09-Apr-16
17	Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
18	Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
19 Ihijazi 65 65	08-May-16
20	jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
21	Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
22	Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
23	sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
24	Gunbun 65 65	21-Jun-16
25 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
26	Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
27 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
28	wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
29 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
30 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
31 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
32 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
33	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
34 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
35 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
36	Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
37 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
38 asydney 60	20-Aug-15
39 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
40 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
41 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
42 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
43 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
44 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
45 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
46 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
47 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
48 offto 60 30-Oct-15
49 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
50 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
51 NarinderD	60	02-Nov-15
52 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 
53	smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
54 Meenus 60	05-Nov-15
55 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
56 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
57 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
58 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
59	aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
60 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
61 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
62 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
63 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
64 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
65 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16
66 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
67 MAW 60	08-Mar-16
68 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
69 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
70 marysan 60	16-Mar-16
71 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
72	kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
73	Aagu 60 6-May 16
74	Ridhidureja	60	13-May-16
75	Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
76	VBA 60 13-June-16


----------



## agokarn

Shanners said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> youre at the top of the list as you have 70 points




I realised after submitting the post . Any idea what dates invitation will be sent in July?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Most likely same pattern - first and third Wednesday of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abul78

@SubAustralia.....thanks for detailed Analysis. Hope your words come true.


----------



## abul78

@Agokarn.....Mate, you are first on the priority. Just have to wait for the flood gates to open in July. All the best.


----------



## Vipiny

*Eoi*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for my EOI today i.e. 28-Jun-16 under 189 for 2611 - Systems analyst, I have in total 60 points. 

Can someone guide me that by when I can expect the invitation and what are the chances.

Should I also file my EOI under 190 also...please guide.


----------



## Shanners

agokarn said:


> I realised after submitting the post . Any idea what dates invitation will be sent in July?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be invited in July for sure. I'm not sure when but I'm hoping 6th and 20th.
Good luck


----------



## mukeshsharma

can anyone post contact details of gsm adelaide ? I am not able to find it in forum :-(


----------



## dheeraj81

Vipiny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for my EOI today i.e. 28-Jun-16 under 189 for 2611 - Systems analyst, I have in total 60 points.
> 
> Can someone guide me that by when I can expect the invitation and what are the chances.
> 
> Should I also file my EOI under 190 also...please guide.


Competition is very tough for BA / SA with 60 points.. As per previous year trend only few 60 pointers got invitation...that too in month of Feb 2016..

i would suggest to increase your points... also apply for 190 to increase your chances..


----------



## aussie_dreams

There may not be two rounds of draw in coming july. The last year data shows that there was just one draw per month till sep and that took place in 1st week of july,aug,sep 2015.


----------



## aussie_dreams

There may not be two rounds of draw in coming july. The last year data shows that there was just one draw per month till sep and that took place in 1st week of july,aug,sep 2015 and they issued good 2300 invites each time. i guess having one big round/month would help in clearing the backlog of past few months instead of having two small rounds.


----------



## agokarn

aussie_dreams said:


> There may not be two rounds of draw in coming july. The last year data shows that there was just one draw per month till sep and that took place in 1st week of july,aug,sep 2015 and they issued good 2300 invites each time. i guess having one big round/month would help in clearing the backlog of past few months instead of having two small rounds.




Not sure really. I thought 2 rounds was better overall and also allowed them to balance the work force effectively. 

But quite possible also because of elections in first week of July. M worried that they may have only one round that too towards the end of July. Hope that I am proven wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

1 or 2 rounds - all the same. Most likely they would stick to two rounds. The one round thingy was in place for 3-4 month only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

Good news people !
2 invitation rounds in July... 6th and 20th July...
SKillselect site just got an update.


----------



## tikki2282

agokarn said:


> Good news people !
> 2 invitation rounds in July... 6th and 20th July...
> SKillselect site just got an update.




Hi Agokarn, you would surely be getting an invite in 6th july round. Do keep the group posted when you receive the invite. Tk care.


----------



## amabrouk

What are the chances for 261112 for 60 points??


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Agokarn, you would surely be getting an invite in 6th july round. Do keep the group posted when you receive the invite. Tk care.


Hello Guys,

As of now I could not see any limit for the points for the pro rated occupations like ICT Business Analyst. Is this correct or am I missing something and their is a minimum pointer?

Please advise if possible!

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## Lord John Snow

Applying for 261112. EOI submitted 12-May-16 with 60 points.

Reading this page I get the sinking feeling I have absolutely no chance of getting an invite anytime soon!!

I've sat IELTS 3 times looking for Superior English but guess I'll have to keep trying.


----------



## amabrouk

Lord John Snow said:


> Applying for 261112. EOI submitted 12-May-16 with 60 points.
> 
> Reading this page I get the sinking feeling I have absolutely no chance of getting an invite anytime soon!!
> 
> I've sat IELTS 3 times looking for Superior English but guess I'll have to keep trying.


What about applying for NSW or Victoria nomination 190 visa??


----------



## Lord John Snow

amabrouk said:


> What about applying for NSW or Victoria nomination 190 visa??


I'm settled in Perth and living with my partner so moving isn't an option. Slightly annoying WA was the only state which didn't offer the 190!


----------



## amabrouk

Lord John Snow said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about applying for NSW or Victoria nomination 190 visa??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm settled in Perth and living with my partner so moving isn't an option. Slightly annoying WA was the only state which didn't offer the 190!
Click to expand...


OK got it.

Do u think there is a chance in NSW or Victoria for 60 points? As I have applied for both and worried that may not be a chance there too.


----------



## Lord John Snow

amabrouk said:


> OK got it.
> 
> Do u think there is a chance in NSW or Victoria for 60 points? As I have applied for both and worried that may not be a chance there too.


According to the lists on here people with 60 points have been waiting over a year so we both might be waiting a while. There is also the 489 visa which can transition to PR after 2 years , not sure if that would be any good to you. Maybe think about any way you can increase your points total.


----------



## amabrouk

Waiting for over than a year even for NSW and Victoria nomination???


----------



## enygma

Hi,

Subscribing to this thread.

Please add my case to 189 list:
EoI Date: 01/July/2016
Points- 65

Any idea about the expected wait time for getting the invite on 65 points?


----------



## andreyx108b

amabrouk said:


> What are the chances for 261112 for 60 points??




I do t think chances are too bright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

enygma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Subscribing to this thread.
> 
> Please add my case to 189 list:
> EoI Date: 01/July/2016
> Points- 65
> 
> Any idea about the expected wait time for getting the invite on 65 points?




Around October/November


----------



## amabrouk

So chances for NSW and VIC nomination are also very less with long time waiting???


----------



## agokarn

Lord John Snow said:


> Applying for 261112. EOI submitted 12-May-16 with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this page I get the sinking feeling I have absolutely no chance of getting an invite anytime soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've sat IELTS 3 times looking for Superior English but guess I'll have to keep trying.




Try PTE. I realised it is easier to crack it. Took me 3 attempts too but was worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja

*189 Invitation in July*



amabrouk said:


> So chances for NSW and VIC nomination are also very less with long time waiting???


Hi All

With 60 Points for 261313 ICT Software Engineer what are the chances.
New quota for program year 2016-17 is 5662.
Hopefully if point score is reduced to 60 
My friends got last year with 60 points even though point score was 65.

By when we can expect EOI Date of Effect 14th May 2016

Any comments.


Ridhi
skill 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Positive
PTE 65+
1 Year NSW Exp 5 Points
Total Score 60


----------



## agokarn

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> With 60 Points for 261313 ICT Software Engineer what are the chances.
> 
> New quota for program year 2016-17 is 5662.
> 
> Hopefully if point score is reduced to 60
> 
> My friends got last year with 60 points even though point score was 65.
> 
> 
> 
> By when we can expect EOI Date of Effect 14th May 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridhi
> 
> skill 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS Positive
> 
> PTE 65+
> 
> 1 Year NSW Exp 5 Points
> 
> Total Score 60




I think there is a reason why 60's aren't getting invitations. The supply is higher than the demand and hence only higher points are prioritised. In most cases that 10 points difference between 60 and 70 is the language points. They definitely want people with better English. My suggestion is to work towards PTE 79+ instead of 60 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja

*189 Invitation in July*



agokarn said:


> I think there is a reason why 60's aren't getting invitations. The supply is higher than the demand and hence only higher points are prioritised. In most cases that 10 points difference between 60 and 70 is the language points. They definitely want people with better English. My suggestion is to work towards PTE 79+ instead of 60 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In immitracker website I have seen many 60 pointers got invite in 3 months time period during last year. Score for 2613 has never gone above 65. Also last year in Aug and sept score was reduced to 60 for 2613 due to large quota. I agree after April people may have not got invites, but now when quota is increased with 200 more seats added it may be possible in August score will be reduced to 60.

Its my personal opinion based on last year statistics

Comments appreciated.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## enygma

Thanks mate.

Does going for 190 makes sense with 65 points? What is the typical 'Invite to Grant' time for 190 vs 189? 

Asking this because in case the difference is comparable (i.e. within the 2-3 months) between the two, I would rather wait for 189 than hold up the queue for 190.

Any idea anyone?



tikki2282 said:


> Around October/November


----------



## amabrouk

enygma said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Does going for 190 makes sense with 65 points? What is the typical 'Invite to Grant' time for 190 vs 189?
> 
> Asking this because in case the difference is comparable (i.e. within the 2-3 months) between the two, I would rather wait for 189 than hold up the queue for 190.
> 
> Any idea anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> tikki2282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around October/November
Click to expand...

Is there a chance for 65 pointers for 190 visa? Please advise


----------



## enygma

amabrouk said:


> Is there a chance for 65 pointers for 190 visa? Please advise


Hey,

Yes there certainly are good chances of securing a 190 invite with 65 points (provided one meets other criteria as laid down by each state like min experience, English Test score etc.), here I am assuming that 65 points does not include State Sponsorship points. In case it does, then there are chances still but it might take much longer, I guess there are a number of people waiting since Feb/March with 60+5 points to get the invite.


----------



## amabrouk

enygma said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a chance for 65 pointers for 190 visa? Please advise
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Yes there certainly are good chances of securing a 190 invite with 65 points (provided one meets other criteria as laid down by each state like min experience, English Test score etc.), here I am assuming that 65 points does not include State Sponsorship points. In case it does, then there are chances still but it might take much longer, I guess there are a number of people waiting since Feb/March with 60+5 points to get the invite.
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
I have 65 points including SS. 

Which state do u think is faster for giving nomination? NSW or VIC??


----------



## amabrouk

For this occupation the minimum score was 65 for the last whole year. Is there any hope that it would be decreased to 60 points? Any guess here ...


----------



## andreyx108b

enygma said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Does going for 190 makes sense with 65 points? What is the typical 'Invite to Grant' time for 190 vs 189?
> 
> 
> 
> Asking this because in case the difference is comparable (i.e. within the 2-3 months) between the two, I would rather wait for 189 than hold up the queue for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea anyone?




Submission to grant takes on average 75 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

andreyx108b said:


> Submission to grant takes on average 75 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey, does this hold good for 189 and 190 both? If yes, then I believe there is an additional ITA cycle (in case of NSW, not sure about other states though) for SS, does the 75 days timeline includes this ITA submission to Approval cycle time as well or is from Submission of Visa Application to DIBP (post ITA approval)?

Thanks in advance for your help

Regards,


----------



## Shanners

*189 waiting list*

The wait is almost over, good luck everyone! 
Let me know if anyone needs to be added/removed

1	Agokarn 70	23-Jun-16
2	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
3	ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
4 GPP 65	24-Feb-16
5 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
10 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
11 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
12 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
13 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
14 Abhishu 65	31-Mar-16
15 ABUL78 65	31-Mar-16
16	rohan6067 65	09-Apr-16
17	Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
18	Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
19 Ihijazi 65	08-May-16
20	jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
21	Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
22	Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
23	sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
24	Gunbun 65	21-Jun-16
25	enygma 65	01-Jul-16
26 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
27	Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
28 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
29	wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
30 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
31 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
32 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
33 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
34	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
35 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
36 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
37	Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
38 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
39 asydney 60	20-Aug-15
40 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
41 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
42 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
43 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
44 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
45 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
46 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
47 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
48 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
49 offto 60 30-Oct-15
50 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
51 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
52 NarinderD 60	02-Nov-15
53 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 
54	smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
55 Meenus  60	05-Nov-15
56 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
57 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
58 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
59 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
60	aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
61 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
62 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
63 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
64 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
65 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
66 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16
67 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
68 MAW  60	08-Mar-16
69 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
70 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
71 marysan 60	16-Mar-16
72 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
73	kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
74	Aagu 60 6-May 16
75	Lord John Snow 60	12-May-16
76	Ridhidureja 60	13-May-16
77	Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
78	VBA 60	13-June-16


----------



## amabrouk

I have obtained one employment letter which I was unable to obtain before. So should I apply for a fresh ACS assessment or should I send them an email referencing the previous assessment I did?


----------



## dreamsanj

amabrouk said:


> I have obtained one employment letter which I was unable to obtain before. So should I apply for a fresh ACS assessment or should I send them an email referencing the previous assessment I did?


First call them or mail them.. they will give their opnion and then follow that route.


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



Shanners said:


> The wait is almost over, good luck everyone!
> Let me know if anyone needs to be added/removed
> 
> 1	Agokarn 70	23-Jun-16
> 2	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
> 3	ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
> 4 GPP 65	24-Feb-16
> 5 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
> 6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
> 7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
> 8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
> 9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
> 10 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
> 11 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
> 12 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
> 13 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 14 Abhishu 65	31-Mar-16
> 15 ABUL78 65	31-Mar-16
> 16	rohan6067 65	09-Apr-16
> 17	Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
> 18	Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
> 19 Ihijazi 65	08-May-16
> 20	jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
> 21	Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
> 22	Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
> 23	sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
> 24	Gunbun 65	21-Jun-16
> 25	enygma 65	01-Jul-16
> 26 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
> 27	Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
> 28 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
> 29	wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
> 30 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
> 31 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
> 32 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
> 33 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
> 34	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 35 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
> 36 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
> 37	Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
> 38 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
> 39 asydney  60	20-Aug-15
> 40 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
> 41 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
> 42 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
> 43 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
> 44 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
> 45 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
> 46 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
> 47 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
> 48 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
> 49 offto 60 30-Oct-15
> 50 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
> 51 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
> 52 NarinderD 60	02-Nov-15
> 53 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15
> 54	smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
> 55 Meenus 60	05-Nov-15
> 56 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
> 57 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
> 58 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
> 59 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
> 60	aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
> 61 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
> 62 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
> 63 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
> 64 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
> 65 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
> 66 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16
> 67 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
> 68 MAW 60	08-Mar-16
> 69 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
> 70 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
> 71 marysan 60	16-Mar-16
> 72 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
> 73	kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
> 74	Aagu 60 6-May 16
> 75	Lord John Snow 60	12-May-16
> 76	Ridhidureja 60	13-May-16
> 77	Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
> 78	VBA 60	13-June-16


Hi Shanners

I have got my skill assessment changed as 261313 Software Engineer and I have updated my EOI as Software Engineer.

Now I am not in the list of ICT BA. As quota for 2613 was increased to 5662 I have replied as 261313.

Please exclude me from ICT BA list.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## enygma

Does anyone has any idea if it is mandatory to submit semester wise marksheets at the time of filing Visa application? 

I have lost my semester marksheets but have year wise marksheets (I am an Engg grad and have one for each year, total 4) along with convocation degree.

Plan to keep all the required docs ready while I wait for the invite. Also, is there a checklist for required docs that I can refer to?


----------



## enygma

Any info on this??


enygma said:


> Does anyone has any idea if it is mandatory to submit semester wise marksheets at the time of filing Visa application?
> 
> I have lost my semester marksheets but have year wise marksheets (I am an Engg grad and have one for each year, total 4) along with convocation degree.
> 
> Plan to keep all the required docs ready while I wait for the invite. Also, is there a checklist for required docs that I can refer to?


----------



## horizon80

enygma said:


> Any info on this??


Year wise marksheet will do provided in contains detail of both the semester. I did the same and it worked fine.


----------



## enygma

horizon80 said:


> Year wise marksheet will do provided in contains detail of both the semester. I did the same and it worked fine.


Thanks mate, yes it does.


----------



## vikaschandra

Best wishes to everyone waiting for their ITA


----------



## vikaschandra

Am I missing something or really there is no activity on this thread since morning. I thought the guys will be active for the Invitation round


----------



## tikki2282

Any invites today?


----------



## sandeepss6s

vikaschandra said:


> Am I missing something or really there is no activity on this thread since morning. I thought the guys will be active for the Invitation round


Everyone patiently waiting I think 😃

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s

The 70 pointer agokarn has got, congrats to u agokarn

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sandeepss6s said:


> Everyone patiently waiting I think 😃
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


One 70 pointer invited


----------



## tikki2282

Agokarn, d03shah: did you guys got the invite?


----------



## SubAustralia

Sadream also got it for 70


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Agokarn, d03shah: did you guys got the invite?


Agokarn invited he reported on anothet thread


----------



## tikki2282

Can someone share the July thread please


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Can someone share the July thread please


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-189-eoi-invitations-july-2016-round-31.html


----------



## SubAustralia

So as I had predicted in my previous analysis, 70 pointers have got it. Although there could be 5-10 65 pointers too, who may not be a part of this forum. We will know details once it is published on the web. 

It's good in a way, it must have cleared the backlog of 70 pointers.

Now we can expect twenty 70 pointers and forty 65 pointers from next round.


----------



## Shanners

please tell me some 65 pointers have been invited?!


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-189-eoi-invitations-july-2016-round-31.html




Somehow this link is not working for me. Can you please share again. Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

SubAustralia said:


> So as I had predicted in my previous analysis, 70 pointers have got it. Although there could be 5-10 65 pointers too, who may not be a part of this forum. We will know details once it is published on the web.
> 
> It's good in a way, it must have cleared the backlog of 70 pointers.
> 
> Now we can expect twenty 70 pointers and forty 65 pointers from next round.




d03shah and ssaurabhola were on top, not sure if they have got the invite or not? If not then I doubt if any 65 pointers have got the invite.


----------



## vikaschandra

SubAustralia said:


> So as I had predicted in my previous analysis, 70 pointers have got it. Although there could be 5-10 65 pointers too, who may not be a part of this forum. We will know details once it is published on the web.
> 
> It's good in a way, it must have cleared the backlog of 70 pointers.
> 
> Now we can expect twenty 70 pointers and forty 65 pointers from next round.


Seems like it the cutoff once again moved back to 70 as none of the 65 reported invite either. Have to wait for the results to be announced. Hard luck for 60 pointers the wait never seems to be seeing end of the tunnel


----------



## agokarn

tikki2282 said:


> Agokarn, d03shah: did you guys got the invite?


yessssss.. got it... 
tip : keep refreshing skillselect ... email arrived after 12:24 but apply button appeared around 12:03


----------



## tikki2282

agokarn said:


> yessssss.. got it...
> 
> tip : keep refreshing skillselect ... email arrived after 12:24 but apply button appeared around 12:03




Congrats Agokarn. All the best


----------



## tikki2282

SubAustralia said:


> Sadream also got it for 70




Any idea what's the EOI date for sadream. ?


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Seems like it the cutoff once again moved back to 70 as none of the 65 reported invite either. Have to wait for the results to be announced. Hard luck for 60 pointers the wait never seems to be seeing end of the tunnel




Completely echo with you Vikas. Hard luck for 60 pointers. The game is getting difficult day by day.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

tikki2282 said:


> Completely echo with you Vikas. Hard luck for 60 pointers. The game is getting difficult day by day.


Hi,


Do you think 65 pointers may start getting by August or there may be more 70 pointers...


----------



## tikki2282

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think 65 pointers may start getting by August or there may be more 70 pointers...




By August we can definitely expect the invite for 65 pointers but hard to predict the movement. With the no of 70+ pointers joining in every day it's quite possible that 65 pointers may get the invite but moves slowly.


----------



## SubAustralia

EOI was updated to 70,on 21-06-2016
For sadream


----------



## aj970031

Quick update, I added NSW to my EOI yesterday, in case we are tracking 190's also.


----------



## aj970031

sandeepss6s said:


> Everyone patiently waiting I think 😃
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Sandeep - I couldnt help but notice your signature. 5 points in Nov 2016 , does that mean that ACS said that your experience after Nov 2013 will be counted (making it 3 years in 2016) OR was if Nov 2012, making it 4th year complete in 2016 to get the 5 points?


----------



## sandeepss6s

aj970031 said:


> Sandeep - I couldnt help but notice your signature. 5 points in Nov 2016 , does that mean that ACS said that your experience after Nov 2013 will be counted (making it 3 years in 2016) OR was if Nov 2012, making it 4th year complete in 2016 to get the 5 points?


exact line from ACS assessment:
"The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level........"
Hence as per their assessment I would complete 3 years of skilled employment and the 4th year would start thereby qualifying me for the 5 points of skilled employment (In skilled employment for at least three but less than five (of the past 10 years))


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi Vikas,
Need your help, i have filed by VISA application for 190 (NSW) on 11-May, CO was assigned on 17-June. CO asked for additional information:-
--> Employment proofs (For which i have uploaded offer letters, Salary Slips, Form-16, increment letters and reveling letters)
--> My Daughters Health Records (I got Health check up completed for my family on 11-April and same was uploaded by MAX on 13-April but some how i cannot see my daughters record in immi account, all other family members record are reflecting. I have downloaded HAP ID PDF from e-medical client and uploaded the same in immi account. Should that be fine and ok with CO)

I want to know when should i expect a grant, currently status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" and would uploading HAP ID resolve the daughters issue. 
Regards...Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Need your help, i have filed by VISA application for 190 (NSW) on 11-May, CO was assigned on 17-June. CO asked for additional information:-
> --> Employment proofs (For which i have uploaded offer letters, Salary Slips, Form-16, increment letters and reveling letters)
> --> My Daughters Health Records (I got Health check up completed for my family on 11-April and same was uploaded by MAX on 13-April but some how i cannot see my daughters record in immi account, all other family members record are reflecting. I have downloaded HAP ID PDF from e-medical client and uploaded the same in immi account. Should that be fine and ok with CO)
> 
> I want to know when should i expect a grant, currently status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" and would uploading HAP ID resolve the daughters issue.
> Regards...Jagdeep Singh


Check the eMdedical Client to see when the medical results where sent to DIBP for your daughter. 

Sometimes the immiaccount does misbehave due to technical reasons do not worry about it if all ok on eMedical client. 

Hopefully You can expect the visa outcome in coming 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Madhan_M

Hi,

In the system from Feb 2016 with - 60 points and improved my that with PTE to 70 points. 
My question is will I be getting my invite in the next few rounds (Before End of Aug) .Please advise as I am moving to the next age group and I will be loosing 10 points starting Sep . 
Bit Confused. Also my understanding is points system will freeze once I get a invite.Is my understanding correct.

One more question I have is, I am still yet to get FBI certificate for my wife (First request rejected due to not clear impression).Is this a show stopper to proceed further ?

Please suggest.


----------



## vikaschandra

Madhan_M said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the system from Feb 2016 with - 60 points and improved my that with PTE to 70 points.
> My question is will I be getting my invite in the next few rounds (Before End of Aug) .Please advise as I am moving to the next age group and I will be loosing 10 points starting Sep .
> Bit Confused. Also my understanding is points system will freeze once I get a invite.Is my understanding correct.
> 
> One more question I have is, I am still yet to get FBI certificate for my wife (First request rejected due to not clear impression).Is this a show stopper to proceed further ?
> 
> Please suggest.


You have not mentioned your occupation code. If it is for 2611xx then you have maximum chances to get the invitation in upcoming round. 

Yes the eoi will freeze once you receive the invitation to apply for visa

Pcc is a mandatory requirement by dibp hence it could delay the process if not arranged on time


----------



## Madhan_M

vikaschandra said:


> You have not mentioned your occupation code. If it is for 2611xx then you have maximum chances to get the invitation in upcoming round.
> 
> Yes the eoi will freeze once you receive the invitation to apply for visa
> 
> Pcc is a mandatory requirement by dibp hence it could delay the process if not arranged on time



Thanks a lot ..vikaschandra .. Yes I have applied for 261112.I have applied for my wife FBI report on May. So based on past record I will get it by Aug 1st week. (Hopefully they wont reject it again).

I will work on getting the medicals done.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Check the eMdedical Client to see when the medical results where sent to DIBP for your daughter.
> 
> Sometimes the immiaccount does misbehave due to technical reasons do not worry about it if all ok on eMedical client.
> 
> Hopefully You can expect the visa outcome in coming 2-4 weeks.


HI Vikas,

Today i got a revert from CO, he is asking me to have my daughter's medical done again, i am a little confused now. Earlier her medical was done and uploaded by MAX and same was confirmed on e-medical client as well. Now CO is saying as follows

"Due to Simran Preet Kaur's previous health assessment being finalised as meets with
undertakings, the health assessment is unable to be reused in its entirety for a new visa
application. The previous health examination was initially completed for the subclass 489
visa application.
Simran Preet Kaur will be required to attend a clinic to repeat health examinations to
have a health assessment that can be used for this visa application"

In HAP letter it mentioned as follows:-

"You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
health requirement for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
● Medical Examination
● TB screening test (Completed)"

Does this mean that she will again go through all medicals including TB screening. I do not want her to be exposed on X-ray again as last time she had to give 2 chest X-rays which is not safe for a kid of 7 years.

Please help i am little confused and post i have medical done how much time shall i expect grant as this is second CO contact for me. Can we have this expedited in any ways.

Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> HI Vikas,
> 
> Today i got a revert from CO, he is asking me to have my daughter's medical done again, i am a little confused now. Earlier her medical was done and uploaded by MAX and same was confirmed on e-medical client as well. Now CO is saying as follows
> 
> "Due to Simran Preet Kaur's previous health assessment being finalised as meets with
> undertakings, the health assessment is unable to be reused in its entirety for a new visa
> application. The previous health examination was initially completed for the subclass 489
> visa application.
> Simran Preet Kaur will be required to attend a clinic to repeat health examinations to
> have a health assessment that can be used for this visa application"
> 
> In HAP letter it mentioned as follows:-
> 
> "You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
> health requirement for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> ● Medical Examination
> ● TB screening test (Completed)"
> 
> Does this mean that she will again go through all medicals including TB screening. I do not want her to be exposed on X-ray again as last time she had to give 2 chest X-rays which is not safe for a kid of 7 years.
> 
> Please help i am little confused and post i have medical done how much time shall i expect grant as this is second CO contact for me. Can we have this expedited in any ways.
> 
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Jagdeep you have to take the medical test again as they have requested for it. They have not mentioned anything about xray now it depends on the panel physician on which way they would like to do the TB Screening test if they insist on doing an xray there is no option and you would have to go through that. 

Do not worry your kid will be safe. Try to get the medicals done as soon as possible as I presume the visa decision might be pending only for this.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Jagdeep you have to take the medical test again as they have requested for it. They have not mentioned anything about xray now it depends on the panel physician on which way they would like to do the TB Screening test if they insist on doing an xray there is no option and you would have to go through that.
> 
> Do not worry your kid will be safe. Try to get the medicals done as soon as possible as I presume the visa decision might be pending only for this.


Thanks Vikas for a quick reply, however i have a question in New HAP ID form as stated above it says "TB Screening (Completed)". Would they still ask for another TB test.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Vikas for a quick reply, however i have a question in New HAP ID form as stated above it says "TB Screening (Completed)". Would they still ask for another TB test.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Well it should not be required actually if already completed but then it is up to the COs decision what does the document say as requirement? If it says required then probably you need to do it but do check with the panel physician. 

If still confused on what to do you can call dibp and confirm about it


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Well it should not be required actually if already completed but then it is up to the COs decision what does the document say as requirement? If it says required then probably you need to do it but do check with the panel physician.
> 
> If still confused on what to do you can call dibp and confirm about it


Thanks Vikas, i got tests done today. Only medical examinations were done by doctor. As TB tests were uploaded from previous HAP ID only. Will wait for MAX to upload the same. 
Expecting a speedy grant post that...
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Vikas, i got tests done today. Only medical examinations were done by doctor. As TB tests were uploaded from previous HAP ID only. Will wait for MAX to upload the same.
> Expecting a speedy grant post that...
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


That sounds good Jagdeep. wish you all the best with your application hopefully you will get your grant soon


----------



## tikki2282

6th July results are out. 60 invites issued up till 25th June for 70 pointers.


----------



## tikki2282

Long waiting for 65 pointers and probably an end less waiting for 60 pointers. Wish you all the best for next round.


----------



## Winwan

Totally agreed. 

24may - 25 June 60 of 70 pointers submitted EOI. 

So we can assume that 30 invitations will go to 70 pointers each round. 
The rest of 30 invitations for 65 pointers. 
However, 65 pointers cut of was on 17 Feb 2016. Huge backlog. 
Can we estimate how many 65 pointers submitted EOI each month?


----------



## mchandna

Hi 

I totally agree that there is a long queue for 65 pointers.

I submitted my EOI on 4th July-65 points for 26111 code.

Any idea when I can get the invite??

Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anuarora

Winwan said:


> Totally agreed.
> 
> 24may - 25 June 60 of 70 pointers submitted EOI.
> 
> So we can assume that 30 invitations will go to 70 pointers each round.
> The rest of 30 invitations for 65 pointers.
> However, 65 pointers cut of was on 17 Feb 2016. Huge backlog.
> Can we estimate how many 65 pointers submitted EOI each month?


Tough call...this was not the case last year...not sure how 70 pointers have increased all of sudden. From 24th june to 19th July - close to a month again and I think the next round will also be mainly 70 pointers.

If we look at Feb 2016 data, on 3rd Feb round, the cut-off was 28th Jan with 65 points...it means....both 70+65 were taken in month on month....Things have changed post that.

Any idea on when we can hope with 65 points?


----------



## Winwan

The number of 70 pointers increased could be caused by those received point from their professional year.

Hope next invitation will be better for 65 pointers.


----------



## sonip

*60 pointer*

What could be the situation for 60 pointers in the coming rounds.


----------



## dvinoth86

*65 points how long does it take*

How long does it take after submitting EOI with 65 points?


----------



## Aikhan

*Aikhan*

Dear tikki2282,
From where have you got the information that cur off date is 25th June for 70 pointers?




tikki2282 said:


> 6th July results are out. 60 invites issued up till 25th June for 70 pointers.


----------



## meet2ami

Tough time for Accountants and ICT Business and ​System Analysts! Cut off is still 70.


----------



## Shanners

*6th July results*

Could someone please provide the link to our results as I can't seem to find them on here..?

SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results

Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

Shanners said:


> Could someone please provide the link to our results as I can't seem to find them on here..?
> 
> 
> 
> SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




The cutoff results are outside of 6th July result page. Scroll down on the main page.


----------



## tikki2282

dvinoth86 said:


> How long does it take after submitting EOI with 65 points?




Bare minimum 4 - 5 months


----------



## tikki2282

Aikhan said:


> Dear tikki2282,
> 
> From where have you got the information that cur off date is 25th June for 70 pointers?




Here you go:
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 6 July 2016 invitation round.
PointsDescriptionPoints scoreVisa date of effect
2211Accountants70
30 May 2016 4.42 pm
2611ICT Business and ​System Analysts70
25 June 2016 6.45 pm


----------



## enygma

tikki2282 said:


> Here you go:
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 6 July 2016 invitation round.
> PointsDescriptionPoints scoreVisa date of effect
> 2211Accountants70
> 30 May 2016 4.42 pm
> 2611ICT Business and ​System Analysts70
> 25 June 2016 6.45 pm


So, from 26 Jun - 20 Jul (next round), there are around 25 days. Let's hope there are not too many 70 pointer EoIs in this date range and a good number of 65 pointers (ICT BA/SA) backlog clears up.. keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## tikki2282

enygma said:


> So, from 26 Jun - 20 Jul (next round), there are around 25 days. Let's hope there are not too many 70 pointer EoIs in this date range and a good number of 65 pointers (ICT BA/SA) backlog clears up.. keeping fingers crossed.




Ha ha. Hope the same and 60 pointers would also think the same way that there wouldn't be much 65 pointers. Enjoy


----------



## amabrouk

Experts, please advise.

What is the chance of 261112 for 65 pointers in the comming rounds.

If 189 is different for this occupation, what could be the time frame for NSW nomination based on your experience. Please need your urgent advice. Thanks


----------



## Aikhan

Thanks buddy tikki2282.


----------



## vikaschandra

amabrouk said:


> Experts, please advise.
> 
> What is the chance of 261112 for 65 pointers in the comming rounds.
> 
> If 189 is different for this occupation, what could be the time frame for NSW nomination based on your experience. Please need your urgent advice. Thanks


with 65 points you have fair chance of getting invite in coming rounds. though it might take a few rounds before the cutoff comes down from 70 to 65


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Well it should not be required actually if already completed but then it is up to the COs decision what does the document say as requirement? If it says required then probably you need to do it but do check with the panel physician.
> 
> If still confused on what to do you can call dibp and confirm about it


Hi Vikas,

I have got medicals done and MAX has uploaded the same with DIBP as well. Now in my Daughter's "View health assessment" tab it says the following 

"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

Little confused will that add another delay for me and why is this being referred to another panel. Also how can i be sure that all other parameters are checked by department like "Employment verification etc". reason i am asking this is i little tired of waiting its been long wait. Need your guidance here please.

Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I have got medicals done and MAX has uploaded the same with DIBP as well. Now in my Daughter's "View health assessment" tab it says the following
> 
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> Little confused will that add another delay for me and why is this being referred to another panel. Also how can i be sure that all other parameters are checked by department like "Employment verification etc". reason i am asking this is i little tired of waiting its been long wait. Need your guidance here please.
> 
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


No do not worry it will be finalised soon. Have seen many cases where it was referred to BUPA but was marked as completed the next day. 

With regards to the employment verification it is not mandatory that it would happen the case can be decided without verification as well. meanwhile check with your employers if they have received any call or email from DIBP that could give you an idea if verification has happened or not.


----------



## amabrouk

vikaschandra said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts, please advise.
> 
> What is the chance of 261112 for 65 pointers in the comming rounds.
> 
> If 189 is different for this occupation, what could be the time frame for NSW nomination based on your experience. Please need your urgent advice. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> with 65 points you have fair chance of getting invite in coming rounds. though it might take a few rounds before the cutoff comes down from 70 to 65
Click to expand...

Thanks, so by when do u expect the cutoff comes down to 65? And what is the expected/average time line for NSW 190??


----------



## vikaschandra

amabrouk said:


> Thanks, so by when do u expect the cutoff comes down to 65? And what is the expected/average time line for NSW 190??


Well hoping that not many 70 pointers will be there in the queue the cutoff should come down to 65 in 3-4 rounds but then my only concern is that the occupation code is under pro rata and limited number of invites are sent out so have to see whats in store in the upcoming round to get better idea


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Well hoping that not many 70 pointers will be there in the queue the cutoff should come down to 65 in 3-4 rounds but then my only concern is that the occupation code is under pro rata and limited number of invites are sent out so have to see whats in store in the upcoming round to get better idea




Basis 6th July results seems two 70 pointers join every day, in 20th July round we may have approx 50 (25 days *2) 70 pointers and remaining 10 invites would fall under much awaited 65 pointers. Well that's my calculation but when it comes to DIBP all calculation/permutations/combinations goes in vain. HAIL DIBP


----------



## amabrouk

vikaschandra said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, so by when do u expect the cutoff comes down to 65? And what is the expected/average time line for NSW 190??
> 
> 
> 
> Well hoping that not many 70 pointers will be there in the queue the cutoff should come down to 65 in 3-4 rounds but then my only concern is that the occupation code is under pro rata and limited number of invites are sent out so have to see whats in store in the upcoming round to get better idea
Click to expand...

Thanks. What about NSW nomination? What is the chance for 65 pointers??


----------



## vikaschandra

amabrouk said:


> Thanks. What about NSW nomination? What is the chance for 65 pointers??


Well lately I have not seen any nominations coming from NSW but that could be because of the end if financial year. Hopefully they will start sending out nomination in coming weeks. Another thing is that since there are no dates that the states follow to send out invites it is difficult to say when it would come


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

vikaschandra said:


> Well lately I have not seen any nominations coming from NSW but that could be because of the end if financial year. Hopefully they will start sending out nomination in coming weeks. Another thing is that since there are no dates that the states follow to send out invites it is difficult to say when it would come


Hello Vikaschandra,

Need a little info.if someone gets a VIC SS in ICT BA should he still wait for 189 since I heard opportunities in VIC are less for IT...

TIA
Ankur


----------



## vikaschandra

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello Vikaschandra,
> 
> Need a little info.if someone gets a VIC SS in ICT BA should he still wait for 189 since I heard opportunities in VIC are less for IT...
> 
> TIA
> Ankur


It totally depends on the individual if he/she would want to go with the state nomination or would like to wait for the 189 invite. 

State has the clause that one has to live and work within the state for 2 years. And for VIC one would need to show the proof of funds available. 

Sydney has more opportunities but yes VIC has adequate number of opportunities too here also it depends on Experience, knowledge and lots of luck to secure the job. One can find hard to secure a job in NSW as well if luck doesn't favor. 

Choice is of an individual.


----------



## manager1985

Friends anyone got recent grant under 190 category (NSW nomination) for 261111?

I have submitted my application since 15th May,2016 and still waiting for any update. Status shows application received but no CO allocated.

Does anyone is facing similar situation in 261111 occupation code?


----------



## HasIrf

Hi, 
I hv applied in late June (see my time line below) and haven't received any communication yet. The status hasn't been changed either. Its still "Received" 



manager1985 said:


> Friends anyone got recent grant under 190 category (NSW nomination) for 261111?
> 
> I have submitted my application since 15th May,2016 and still waiting for any update. Status shows application received but no CO allocated.
> 
> Does anyone is facing similar situation in 261111 occupation code?


----------



## amabrouk

HasIrf said:


> Hi,
> I hv applied in late June (see my time line below) and haven't received any communication yet. The status hasn't been changed either. Its still "Received"
> 
> 
> 
> manager1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends anyone got recent grant under 190 category (NSW nomination) for 261111?
> 
> I have submitted my application since 15th May,2016 and still waiting for any update. Status shows application received but no CO allocated.
> 
> Does anyone is facing similar situation in 261111 occupation code?
Click to expand...

How can I submit the application to NSW? I think I just need to create EOI mention that 190 visa and select NSW as the preferred state? 
Do we have also to submit application to NSW separately? Please advise.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> No do not worry it will be finalised soon. Have seen many cases where it was referred to BUPA but was marked as completed the next day.
> 
> With regards to the employment verification it is not mandatory that it would happen the case can be decided without verification as well. meanwhile check with your employers if they have received any call or email from DIBP that could give you an idea if verification has happened or not.


Thanks Vikas, i can see today that medical status as cleared. Thanks for you words and keeping my spirits high. Just wanted to know form you how much time will CO take now. Will cycle of 28 days still be followed as this is second CO contact. Or shall i expect a speedy grant now.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## Fly_OZ

Hello

Status shows as "received" for many of you? For me, it only shows as "submitted" ever since I submitted (April 11, 2016) separate EOIs for 261112 System Analyst NSW and VIC SS with 65 points. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Vikas, i can see today that medical status as cleared. Thanks for you words and keeping my spirits high. Just wanted to know form you how much time will CO take now. Will cycle of 28 days still be followed as this is second CO contact. Or shall i expect a speedy grant now.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Considering they asked to redo the medicals again this should mean they are close to giving decision to the case. Hopefully It should be anytime soon now.


----------



## vikaschandra

Fly_OZ said:


> Hello
> 
> Status shows as "received" for many of you? For me, it only shows as "submitted" ever since I submitted (April 11, 2016) separate EOIs for 261112 System Analyst NSW and VIC SS with 65 points. Can anyone clarify?


Are you talking about EOI or visa application status?


----------



## Fly_OZ

EOI status. Alright, they are talking about their final application itself! Sorry.

Btw, since some people had mentioned about acknowledgement mails, once again, is that also an acknowledgment for application submission post invitation?


----------



## vikaschandra

Fly_OZ said:


> EOI status. Alright, they are talking about their final application itself! Sorry.
> 
> Btw, since some people had mentioned about acknowledgement mails, once again, is that also an acknowledgment for application submission post invitation?


Acknowledgement email is received after eoi submission as well but yes not in all cases not sure how it works though. Some tend to receive it many don't. 

Similar is the case post visa lodge


----------



## Cocox

As per the current situation how soon would a 70 pointer (overall) would get an invite after lodging an EOI?


----------



## trideep123

Hi Vikas / All,

Need your help here  ... 

CO from GSM Adelaide contacted me recently for missing PCC (I am living in UK and have already uploaded UK PCC). 

Post that, I have received and uploaded the Indian PCC for myself but my wife's application has been sent to India and I have been waiting since 9th June to get her PCC. I managed to speak with the First Secretary here in UK and as per him the application has been submitted to RPO Pune (as my wife's passport was issued in Pune). 

I am not sure if I would get her PCC in 28 days as provided by the CO, however, the request letter from CO says that the demand for offshore PCC can be relaxed if I am able to demonstrate with proper evidence that I have made genuine efforts to get the PCC but still unable to get it. To that effect, I have the mail from VFS Global that says that the timelines for PCC cannot be shared and it is solely at the discretion of High Commission along with the online status that shows that the application is in process and has been sent to Indian High Commission.

Now the question is whether I should submit this proof of genuine effort and leave it to CO or should I wait for the PCC to arrive as the case cannot be decided in the absence of PCC, what do you suggest. Also, if I need to wait then whats the best that can be done to expedite the process of getting Indian PCC from UK (if someone has been in such a situation before).

Many thanks
Trideep


----------



## agokarn

Cocox said:


> As per the current situation how soon would a 70 pointer (overall) would get an invite after lodging an EOI?




70 will get in next round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fly_OZ

Do you think it is foolish to wait with 60 points for 261112 Systems Analyst for 189 visa? I have applied for 189 with 60 points, 190 with 60+5 points for NSW and VIC on April 11, 2016. From then on, the status is submitted and there have been no acknowledgement mails. 

I mailed NSW and VIC states to ask why I haven't received acknowledgement mails. NSW responded without reading my question properly, telling me that this whole thing is an online process and I have to apply directly via DIAC site, while I very clearly mentioned that I have submitted just an EOI (with the EOI id). VIC was even worse. They replied that they haven't received my application. So I sent another email saying that I have just submitted an EOI and haven't received acknowledgement mail. The reply this time was similar to NSW!

Won't they say that they don't send acknowledgement mails for EOI but only for actual applications? But why is that they send acknowledgement mails selectively for some EOIs and confuse everyone? It took me a while to understand this (Hope this is right)


----------



## SubAustralia

Cocox said:


> As per the current situation how soon would a 70 pointer (overall) would get an invite after lodging an EOI?


70 pointers should get instant invitation.

As per current sample. 1.8 (70 ) pointers have joined fray every day, so for even for 20 july round, around 45 (70) pointers would get the invite and I expect 15 (65) pointers to get it too.

So from August every round around 25 (70) pointers and 35 (65 pointers )would get it.

Mind it, 65 pointers are waiting since 17 Feb 16, there total count to be around 550, till date.


----------



## vikaschandra

trideep123 said:


> Hi Vikas / All,
> 
> Need your help here  ...
> 
> CO from GSM Adelaide contacted me recently for missing PCC (I am living in UK and have already uploaded UK PCC).
> 
> Post that, I have received and uploaded the Indian PCC for myself but my wife's application has been sent to India and I have been waiting since 9th June to get her PCC. I managed to speak with the First Secretary here in UK and as per him the application has been submitted to RPO Pune (as my wife's passport was issued in Pune).
> 
> I am not sure if I would get her PCC in 28 days as provided by the CO, however, the request letter from CO says that the demand for offshore PCC can be relaxed if I am able to demonstrate with proper evidence that I have made genuine efforts to get the PCC but still unable to get it. To that effect, I have the mail from VFS Global that says that the timelines for PCC cannot be shared and it is solely at the discretion of High Commission along with the online status that shows that the application is in process and has been sent to Indian High Commission.
> 
> Now the question is whether I should submit this proof of genuine effort and leave it to CO or should I wait for the PCC to arrive as the case cannot be decided in the absence of PCC, what do you suggest. Also, if I need to wait then whats the best that can be done to expedite the process of getting Indian PCC from UK (if someone has been in such a situation before).
> 
> Many thanks
> Trideep


Well if you are towards the end of 28 days timeline what you should do is upload the receipt for the PCC request or email it to the Co explaining the situation and yes dibp are known to extend duration for submission of documents if genuine effort has been made. Since this is not in an individual's hand to get it as soon as they want

Don't worry CO's do understand he situation


----------



## vikaschandra

Fly_OZ said:


> Do you think it is foolish to wait with 60 points for 261112 Systems Analyst for 189 visa? I have applied for 189 with 60 points, 190 with 60+5 points for NSW and VIC on April 11, 2016. From then on, the status is submitted and there have been no acknowledgement mails.
> 
> I mailed NSW and VIC states to ask why I haven't received acknowledgement mails. NSW responded without reading my question properly, telling me that this whole thing is an online process and I have to apply directly via DIAC site, while I very clearly mentioned that I have submitted just an EOI (with the EOI id). VIC was even worse. They replied that they haven't received my application. So I sent another email saying that I have just submitted an EOI and haven't received acknowledgement mail. The reply this time was similar to NSW!
> 
> Won't they say that they don't send acknowledgement mails for EOI but only for actual applications? But why is that they send acknowledgement mails selectively for some EOIs and confuse everyone? It took me a while to understand this (Hope this is right)


Considering the number of applicants waiting with 60 points since last year it is pretty difficult for 60 pointers with doe of mid 2016 under 189. Cant say for sure but my personal opinion says very doubtful. 

If your eoi status for both vic and nsw are submitted do not expect acknowledgement email. Some get it, many Don't. 
Lately nsw has not sent any invites for 2611xx hence I suppose you should wait.

Best wishes with your application


----------



## amabrouk

vikaschandra said:


> Fly_OZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is foolish to wait with 60 points for 261112 Systems Analyst for 189 visa? I have applied for 189 with 60 points, 190 with 60+5 points for NSW and VIC on April 11, 2016. From then on, the status is submitted and there have been no acknowledgement mails.
> 
> I mailed NSW and VIC states to ask why I haven't received acknowledgement mails. NSW responded without reading my question properly, telling me that this whole thing is an online process and I have to apply directly via DIAC site, while I very clearly mentioned that I have submitted just an EOI (with the EOI id). VIC was even worse. They replied that they haven't received my application. So I sent another email saying that I have just submitted an EOI and haven't received acknowledgement mail. The reply this time was similar to NSW!
> 
> Won't they say that they don't send acknowledgement mails for EOI but only for actual applications? But why is that they send acknowledgement mails selectively for some EOIs and confuse everyone? It took me a while to understand this (Hope this is right)
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the number of applicants waiting with 60 points since last year it is pretty difficult for 60 pointers with doe of mid 2016 under 189. Cant say for sure but my personal opinion says very doubtful.
> 
> If your eoi status for both vic and nsw are submitted do not expect acknowledgement email. Some get it, many Don't.
> Lately nsw has not sent any invites for 2611xx hence I suppose you should wait.
> 
> Best wishes with your application
Click to expand...

What about 65 pointers as I can see also waiting list from Feb 2016. By when I should expect an invitation as I applied on June.


----------



## anuarora

SubAustralia said:


> 70 pointers should get instant invitation.
> 
> As per current sample. 1.8 (70 ) pointers have joined fray every day, so for even for 20 july round, around 45 (70) pointers would get the invite and I expect 15 (65) pointers to get it too.
> 
> So from August every round around 25 (70) pointers and 35 (65 pointers )would get it.
> 
> Mind it, 65 pointers are waiting since 17 Feb 16, there total count to be around 550, till date.


Interesting - but how do we get this indicative 550 number...are we saying around1.8 for 70 pointers and 4 for 65 pointers per day ?? We are already into 5 months lag for 65 pointers....god knows when will this start clearing up....Was this the case last year as well?


----------



## june14ashish

Hi.

Pls add me as well in to the list.
65 points and date of effect : 14th July 2016 for system Analyst


----------



## Winwan

SubAustralia said:


> Cocox said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per the current situation how soon would a 70 pointer (overall) would get an invite after lodging an EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> 70 pointers should get instant invitation.
> 
> As per current sample. 1.8 (70 ) pointers have joined fray every day, so for even for 20 july round, around 45 (70) pointers would get the invite and I expect 15 (65) pointers to get it too.
> 
> So from August every round around 25 (70) pointers and 35 (65 pointers )would get it.
> 
> Mind it, 65 pointers are waiting since 17 Feb 16, there total count to be around 550, till date.
Click to expand...

Hi SubAustralia, 

How do you get the 1.8 70 pointers submitted everyday? 

How many 65 pointers submit EOI each day?


----------



## SubAustralia

Current sample and if I add last year's data, 1.5 to 1.9 (70) pointers each day and 3.25 to 4 (65) pointers each day join the list.


----------



## sandeepss6s

A little more than 8 hours left for July 20th round of invites. All the best to all in wait.


----------



## tikki2282

Someone please share the updated waiting list?


----------



## anuarora

Will be looking at how many 65 pointers get the invite today and where the cut-off comes up in terms of Date....Lot will depend on this for next set of rounds


----------



## tikki2282

Anyone got the invite?


----------



## mchandna

I request everyone to post information pertaining to invite for 261111/261112 dated 20th July.
People may find these Info on other websites and trackers.

Please share across as this would help us to do analysis on this job code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Any 65 pointers got the invite?


----------



## vikaschandra

Seems like this round also saw only 70 pointers getting their Invites.


----------



## Shanners

*189 waiting list*

This is what I have, may need additions/deletions...please advise, good luck!

1	Madhan_M	70	
2	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
3	ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
4 GPP 65	24-Feb-16
5 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
10 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
11 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
12 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
13 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
14 Abhishu 65 65	31-Mar-16
15 ABUL78 65 65	31-Mar-16
16	rohan6067	65	09-Apr-16
17	Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
18	Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
19 Ihijazi 65 65	08-May-16
20	jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
21	Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
22	Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
23	sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
24	Gunbun 65 65	21-Jun-16
25	enygma	65	01-Jul-16
26	Mchandna	65	04-Jul-16
27	june14ashish	65	14-Jul-16
28 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
29	Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
30 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
31	wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
32 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
33 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
34 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
35 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
36	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
37 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
38 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
39	Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
40 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
41 asydney 60	20-Aug-15
42 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
43 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
44 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
45 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
46 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
47 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
48 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
49 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
50 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
51 offto	60 30-Oct-15
52 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
53 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
54 NarinderD	60	02-Nov-15
55 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 
56	smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
57 Meenus 60	05-Nov-15
58 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
59 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
60 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
61 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
62	aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
63 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
64 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
65 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
66 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
67 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
68 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16
69 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
70 MAW 60	08-Mar-16
71 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
72 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
73 marysan	60	16-Mar-16
74 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
75	kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
76	Aagu 60 6-May 16
77	Lord John Snow	60	12-May-16
78	Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
79	VBA	60 13-June-16


----------



## tikki2282

Madhan, d03shah, ssaurabhola: did you guys got the invite?


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Seems like this round also saw only 70 pointers getting their Invites.




This is crazy Vikas. I m just fed up of all this now. Crazy waiting for the invite. God knows what lies ahead.


----------



## Madhan_M

tikki2282 said:


> Madhan, d03shah, ssaurabhola: did you guys got the invite?


No...Still my application says "Submitted" and no mails...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikki2282

Shanners said:


> This is what I have, may need additions/deletions...please advise, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 1Madhan_M70
> 
> 2d03shah 6518-Feb-16
> 
> 3ssaurabhola 6522-Feb-16
> 
> 4 GPP 6524-Feb-16
> 
> 5 roopamghosh 6526-Feb-16
> 
> 6 SubAustralia 6501-Mar-16
> 
> 7 Michael 6502-Mar-16
> 
> 8 SaurabhK 6503-Mar-16
> 
> 9 mojacko 6503-Mar-16
> 
> 10 PawanMadan19 6509-Mar-16
> 
> 11 Aussie_dreams 6519-Mar-16
> 
> 12 Nitasha11 6527-Mar-16
> 
> 13 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16
> 
> 14 Abhishu 65 6531-Mar-16
> 
> 15 ABUL78 65 6531-Mar-16
> 
> 16rohan60676509-Apr-16
> 
> 17Sandeep 6512-Apr-16
> 
> 18Richyghana 6518-Apr-16
> 
> 19 Ihijazi 65 6508-May-16
> 
> 20jagdeepslamba 6511-May-16
> 
> 21Ankur Khandelwal 6519-May-16
> 
> 22Rush123 6510-Jun-16
> 
> 23sandeep_iimit 6518-Jun-16
> 
> 24Gunbun 65 6521-Jun-16
> 
> 25enygma6501-Jul-16
> 
> 26Mchandna6504-Jul-16
> 
> 27june14ashish6514-Jul-16
> 
> 28 Lakhy113 6009-May-15
> 
> 29Shanners 6004-Jun-15
> 
> 30 immigrant589 6029-Jun-15
> 
> 31wiqhussain 6001-Jul-15
> 
> 32 unlockrobin 6009-Jul-15
> 
> 33 cocox 6014-Jul-15
> 
> 34 littlesweetrabbit 6027-Jul-15
> 
> 35 Rhino12 6029-Jul-15
> 
> 36dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
> 
> 37 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
> 
> 38 Saurabhsi 6001-Aug-15
> 
> 39Gloria121 6001-Aug-15
> 
> 40 Manager1985 6015-Aug-15
> 
> 41 asydney 6020-Aug-15
> 
> 42 Sush1 6014-Sep-15
> 
> 43 jegan007 6028-Sep-15
> 
> 44 viv31085 6030-Sep-15
> 
> 45 thisiaav 6030-Sep-15
> 
> 46 vivek 6030-Sep-15
> 
> 47 bazsk 6001-Oct-15
> 
> 48 A-A 60 6008-Oct-15
> 
> 49 ankur_1900 6014-Oct-15
> 
> 50 rajivtechno 6022-Oct-15
> 
> 51 offto60 30-Oct-15
> 
> 52 malbuquerque306 6031-Oct-15
> 
> 53 Ravia 6001-Nov-15
> 
> 54 NarinderD6002-Nov-15
> 
> 55 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15
> 
> 56smsingh13 6005-Nov-15
> 
> 57 Meenus 6005-Nov-15
> 
> 58 manc0108 6006-Nov-15
> 
> 59 ramprasadbalaji1 6009-Nov-15
> 
> 60 nickchamp 6010-Nov-15
> 
> 61 VaradaKrishna 6020-Nov-15
> 
> 62aj970031 6006-Jan-16
> 
> 63 Preethi26 6026-Jan-16
> 
> 64 giridharj 6027-Jan-16
> 
> 65 Morning_Star 6002-Feb-16
> 
> 66 Aggressive_OZ 6004-Feb-16
> 
> 67 A2avin 6011-Feb-16
> 
> 68 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16
> 
> 69 varununi7 6001-Mar-16
> 
> 70 MAW 6008-Mar-16
> 
> 71 Maish 6009-Mar-16
> 
> 72 shreearchie 6012-Mar-16
> 
> 73 marysan6016-Mar-16
> 
> 74 rekhapagad 6022-Mar-16
> 
> 75kkowloori 6025-Mar-16
> 
> 76Aagu 60 6-May 16
> 
> 77Lord John Snow6012-May-16
> 
> 78Saurabhshai 6014-May-16
> 
> 79VBA60 13-June-16




Hi shanners, I just realised that my name is not in the list, please add me. EOI date 8th March 2016. Points 65.


----------



## tikki2282

Madhan_M said:


> No...Still my application says "Submitted" and no mails...:fingerscrossed:




Really, that's crazy, no invites for 70 pointers. What was your EOI date?


----------



## Shanners

*189 waiting list*

1	Madhan_M	70	
2	d03shah 65	18-Feb-16
3	ssaurabhola 65	22-Feb-16
4 GPP 65	24-Feb-16
5	 roopamghosh 65	26-Feb-16
6 SubAustralia 65	01-Mar-16
7 Michael 65	02-Mar-16
8 SaurabhK 65	03-Mar-16
9 mojacko 65	03-Mar-16
10	tikki2282	65	08-Mar-16
11 PawanMadan19 65	09-Mar-16
12 Aussie_dreams 65	19-Mar-16
13 Nitasha11 65	27-Mar-16
14 Vsindia VS 65 29-Mar-16 
15 Abhishu 65 65	31-Mar-16
16 ABUL78 65 65	31-Mar-16
17	rohan6067	65	09-Apr-16
18	Sandeep 65	12-Apr-16
19	Richyghana 65	18-Apr-16
20 Ihijazi 65 65	08-May-16
21	jagdeepslamba 65	11-May-16
22	Ankur Khandelwal 65	19-May-16
23	Rush123 65	10-Jun-16
24	sandeep_iimit 65	18-Jun-16
25	Gunbun 65 65	21-Jun-16
26	enygma	65	01-Jul-16
27	Mchandna	65	04-Jul-16
28	june14ashish	65	14-Jul-16
29 Lakhy113 60	09-May-15
30	Shanners 60	04-Jun-15
31 immigrant589 60	29-Jun-15
32	wiqhussain 60	01-Jul-15
33 unlockrobin 60	09-Jul-15
34 cocox 60	14-Jul-15
35 littlesweetrabbit 60	27-Jul-15
36 Rhino12 60	29-Jul-15
37	dingitstudent 60 31-Jul-15
38 Goaussie2016 60 31-Jul-15
39 Saurabhsi 60	01-Aug-15
40	Gloria121 60	01-Aug-15
41 Manager1985 60	15-Aug-15
42 asydney 60	20-Aug-15
43 Sush1 60	14-Sep-15
44 jegan007 60	28-Sep-15
45 viv31085 60	30-Sep-15
46 thisiaav 60	30-Sep-15
47 vivek 60	30-Sep-15
48 bazsk 60	01-Oct-15
49 A-A 60 60	08-Oct-15
50 ankur_1900 60	14-Oct-15
51 rajivtechno 60	22-Oct-15
52 offto	60 30-Oct-15
53 malbuquerque306 60	31-Oct-15
54 Ravia 60	01-Nov-15
55 NarinderD	60	02-Nov-15
56 PraveshBabu 60 4-Nov-15 
57	smsingh13 60	05-Nov-15
58 Meenus 60	05-Nov-15
59 manc0108 60	06-Nov-15
60 ramprasadbalaji1 60	09-Nov-15
61 nickchamp 60	10-Nov-15
62 VaradaKrishna 60	20-Nov-15
63	aj970031 60	06-Jan-16
64 Preethi26 60	26-Jan-16
65 giridharj 60	27-Jan-16
66 Morning_Star 60	02-Feb-16
67 Aggressive_OZ 60	04-Feb-16
68 A2avin 60	11-Feb-16
69 Harisagarp 60 11-Feb-16
70 varununi7 60	01-Mar-16
71 MAW 60	08-Mar-16
72 Maish 60	09-Mar-16
73 shreearchie 60	12-Mar-16
74 marysan	60	16-Mar-16
75 rekhapagad 60	22-Mar-16
76	kkowloori 60	25-Mar-16
77	Aagu 60 6-May 16
78	Lord John Snow	60	12-May-16
79	Saurabhshai 60	14-May-16
80	VBA	60 13-June-16


----------



## Shanners

not looking good is it, I'm really fed up with it now, lost all hope. Hope at least some 65 pointers get in next round.
Please can someone take over the list as I'm going away for a while.
Cheers


----------



## tikki2282

Hi Madhan, what was your EOI date and you have 70 points, right?


----------



## riteshbv

Hi Friends,

I received email from DIBP requesting evidence of employment stated below in blue

I have submitted reference letter on statutory affidavit,signed by manager but not on letterhead because of the company policy for ongoing employee.

In addition, i have shared company offer letter + Form 16 and latest salary slip.

Kindly advice how do i proceed further.

Also is this normal process ?. I am worried about employment verification.
----
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● employment references for XYZ

Employment references should meet the following requirements:

● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.

● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.

● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.

● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.

● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshbv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received email from DIBP requesting evidence of employment stated below in blue
> 
> I have submitted reference letter on statutory affidavit,signed by manager but not on letterhead because of the company policy for ongoing employee.
> 
> In addition, i have shared company offer letter + Form 16 and latest salary slip.
> 
> Kindly advice how do i proceed further.
> 
> Also is this normal process ?. I am worried about employment verification.
> ----
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ● employment references for XYZ
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> 
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> 
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> 
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
> 
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Ritesh i would suggest you post your visa related queries on the below threads as this thread are for guys still awaiting their invitation

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1242.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-446.html#post10644706

Well Ritesh they seem to have not accepted your statutory declaration hence requesting another reference letter as evidence. At this stage since the request from CO says it has to be on letter head you have no choice but to talk to your Hr and your manager & get the document prepared as per requirement. Try to convince them. 

I understand that this would be difficult but I personally do not see a way on how to get it on the letter head. 

And make sure you do not ask your manager to put it on letter head if he is not authorized to since if the verification happens and HR denies that it is allowed it could go wrong way.


----------



## Madhan_M

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Madhan, what was your EOI date and you have 70 points, right?


My submission date is 9th July. 
I am in the system from Feb 2016 and improved my points from 60 to 70 - through PTE (Not sure if it has any influence).

I have to get a invite within Aug as I am moving to next age group from Sep and I will be back in 60 points ....

Really stressed out.... Below is the copy from my Skillselect...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa type description
Date of effect
Result
Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
09/07/2016

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	
09/07/2016

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tikki2282

Madhan_M said:


> My submission date is 9th July.
> I am in the system from Feb 2016 and improved my points from 60 to 70 - through PTE (Not sure if it has any influence).
> 
> I have to get a invite within Aug as I am moving to next age group from Sep and I will be back in 60 points ....
> 
> Really stressed out.... Below is the copy from my Skillselect...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa type description
> Date of effect
> Result
> Action
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 09/07/2016
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
> 09/07/2016
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Thanks. That's really strange that you haven't got the invite? If all the 60 invites have been issued this time that means 4 or more 70 pointers joined after 24th June. I wish that's not the case.


----------



## Madhan_M

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks. That's really strange that you haven't got the invite? If all the 60 invites have been issued this time that means 4 or more 70 pointers joined after 24th June. I wish that's not the case.


Did any of our forum members with 65 or 70 points got invite ?? 
I am not seeing anyone replying with a positive confirmation.


----------



## tikki2282

Madhan_M said:


> Did any of our forum members with 65 or 70 points got invite ??
> 
> I am not seeing anyone replying with a positive confirmation.[/
> 
> You are the only 70 pointer who have provided the details in the forum. Haven't heard anything in July thread as well. Per the July thread seems no invites have been issued to 2613 code as well. Even 80 pointers didn't get the invite for 2613 occupation code. God knows what cooking with DIBP or rather they are cooking us in a hot pan frying pane. Somebody please tell them that we are already over cooked and anything beyond this would burn us.


----------



## nutz45

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks. That's really strange that you haven't got the invite? If all the 60 invites have been issued this time that means *4 or more 70 pointers joined after 24th June*. I wish that's not the case.


Hi tikki2282, I did not understand your statement about 4 or more 20 points joined after 24th, how did you come up with this number?


----------



## tmag11

*Expected time-frame to receive an invite*

I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
My total breakout of points is as below:
Age: 30
Degree/Education qualification:15
Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
State Sponsorship:5
PTE Overall score: 68 but due to lesser points in one section, cannot claim points for it.

I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa. Can I get expert opinion on expected time-frame for an invite for 190 visa from State as per the above details?


----------



## agokarn

tmag11 said:


> I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
> My total breakout of points is as below:
> Age: 30
> Degree/Education qualification:15
> Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
> State Sponsorship:5
> PTE Overall score: 68 but due to lesser points in one section, cannot claim points for it.
> 
> I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa. Can I get expert opinion on expected time-frame for an invite for 190 visa from State as per the above details?



Hi, I don't think today anyone can answer your question as it sounds like no 2611xx person got an invite in today's invitation round. I was lucky to get an invite on 70 points in 6th July round. With 65 points, the list is super long with the wait starting from mid Feb. If you really want to up your chances, then go for another PTE attempt to 79+ in each band. If u had asked yesterday, I would have said maybe by end of the year but since nobody got invited today, it makes it more mysterious.

Good luck anyway


----------



## mchandna

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...o-rata-occupations-in-the-20-july-2016-round/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mchandna said:


> Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This confirms that no invites were sent out for 2611xx well good news for guys who are waiting but could be bad news for some who are going to loose points due to age factor.. hope they send out double the invites in the next round


----------



## sandeepss6s

Have created a new Poll to track applicants, please vote at your convenience, do not use that thread for discussions as much as possible, we should continue to use this thread as it has all the details till date.


----------



## HasIrf

Any grants this week??


----------



## agokarn

HasIrf said:


> Any grants this week??




None for 2611xx. Can see 3 grants yesterday as per immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

hmm.. CO (Adelaide) contacted on 19thJuly asking for PCC and PTE. Sent both. :fingerscrossed:

Any body sharing similar timelines as mine? 



agokarn said:


> None for 2611xx. Can see 3 grants yesterday as per immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Considering they asked to redo the medicals again this should mean they are close to giving decision to the case. Hopefully It should be anytime soon now.


Hi Vikas,

Any rough idea how much time will DIBP take to provide grant for me, i filed application on 11-May, CO allocated on 17-Jun asked for additional information which was provided on 24-June. CO contacted again asked to re-do daughters medicals which was complete on 14-July.
Currently application says "Assessment in Progress". Waiting since 14-July. This wait is very frustrating. Wanted to know from you any rough idea how much more time will they take.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## manager1985

*NO CO ALLOCATED for 15th May,2016 applicant*

Hello Friends,

I have applied under NSW sponsorship (NOC 261111) on 15th May 2016.
I have submitted PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & all other documents. Now it's 66 days passed and still no CO allocated. Medical shows clear but my application still shows in RECEIVED status only.
I am concerned now. Do I need to wait for 3 months after submitting application to approach DIBP?
Can't I approach them and ask why CO is not allocated still?

Any though please?


Thanks..


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Any rough idea how much time will DIBP take to provide grant for me, i filed application on 11-May, CO allocated on 17-Jun asked for additional information which was provided on 24-June. CO contacted again asked to re-do daughters medicals which was complete on 14-July.
> Currently application says "Assessment in Progress". Waiting since 14-July. This wait is very frustrating. Wanted to know from you any rough idea how much more time will they take.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


To be honest with you seeing the current situation wherein people are hardly getting grants it is way to difficult now to predict anything and the average time is also going up

all that can be said right now is have patience it will come


----------



## Fly_OZ

Add me too. 189 visa 60 pointers, April 11, 2016. 190 NSW and VIC 65 points, April 11, 2016


----------



## Abhishu

vikaschandra said:


> jagdeepslamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vikas, i can see today that medical status as cleared. Thanks for you words and keeping my spirits high. Just wanted to know form you how much time will CO take now. Will cycle of 28 days still be followed as this is second CO contact. Or shall i expect a speedy grant now.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they asked to redo the medicals again this should mean they are close to giving decision to the case. Hopefully It should be anytime soon now.
Click to expand...


Hi .. 
It means my health record is saying .. "Health clearance provided , no action required " will change to something else? Till that it has not been considered?


----------



## silversulphur01

Hi All,

I have filed my EOI on 14th July under ICT business analyst occupation.

Have total 65 points.

Thanks,
Silversulphur


----------



## silversulphur01

Can anyone please guide me how I can apply for NSW sponsorship?

With the help of NSW state sponsorship I can get my points tally to 70. 

Please advise. Really appreciate and thanks in advance.


----------



## Dannz

silversulphur01 said:


> Can anyone please guide me how I can apply for NSW sponsorship?
> 
> With the help of NSW state sponsorship I can get my points tally to 70.
> 
> Please advise. Really appreciate and thanks in advance.


All you can do is selecting NSW under the state you wish to receive a nomination from when you are filling the EOI. Sit back and relax till the next NSW round of invitations which will take place any time in the next two weeks, and if you are lucky you will be among the recipients. All the best.


----------



## Winwan

Anyone go for QLD state nomination here? 

I can't find thread for QLD state sponsorship, can anyone point me the direction?


----------



## silversulphur01

Thanks Dannz


----------



## vikaschandra

Dannz said:


> All you can do is selecting NSW under the state you wish to receive a nomination from when you are filling the EOI. Sit back and relax till the next NSW round of invitations which will take place any time in the next two weeks, and if you are lucky you will be among the recipients. All the best.


State nomination do not have specific dates for invitation rounds. Invitation rounds are only for SC 189


----------



## Dannz

vikaschandra said:


> State nomination do not have specific dates for invitation rounds. Invitation rounds are only for SC 189


Did I mention a date?


----------



## vikaschandra

Dannz said:


> Did I mention a date?


Well you did not mention about dates and the post I have done is for basic information


----------



## andreyx108b

Dannz said:


> All you can do is selecting NSW under the state you wish to receive a nomination from when you are filling the EOI. Sit back and relax till the next NSW round of invitations which will take place any time in the next two weeks, and if you are lucky you will be among the recipients. All the best.




There is no dates... and no guarantee about next two weeks or 4 or 6.. It may happen any time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

I've got a quick question. To those who have obtained their grant, was there any job verification call received for any of your employment? I know they have done it for those who have submitted affidavit but what about those who submitted letters in company letterhead for all their employments? 

Please advise. 

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I've got a quick question. To those who have obtained their grant, was there any job verification call received for any of your employment? I know they have done it for those who have submitted affidavit but what about those who submitted letters in company letterhead for all their employments?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes many do get verification call or DIBP officals visit to their offices even if the letter is on company letter head. 
In such cases the question usually is if the letter was issued by Hr or if the letter was issued by some other manager was he the authorised person to do so and many other questions. 
The possibility of verification cannot be ruled out even if the reference letter is on the company letter head.


----------



## Dannz

vikaschandra said:


> Well you did not mention about dates and the post I have done is for basic information


It was a reply with a quote so I assume it was related to what I said.

Cheers


----------



## enygma

vikaschandra said:


> Yes many do get verification call or DIBP officals visit to their offices even if the letter is on company letter head.
> In such cases the question usually is if the letter was issued by Hr or if the letter was issued by some other manager was he the authorised person to do so and many other questions.
> The possibility of verification cannot be ruled out even if the reference letter is on the company letter head.


Any idea if the verification is done for related or unrelated experience (as mentioned in EoI) or both??


----------



## HasIrf

Guys any grants today???


----------



## vikaschandra

enygma said:


> Any idea if the verification is done for related or unrelated experience (as mentioned in EoI) or both??


verification usually happens only for the employment where points are claimed


----------



## vikaschandra

HasIrf said:


> Guys any grants today???


couple of them have been reported


----------



## mchandna

vikaschandra said:


> couple of them have been reported




Heya

Which groups have info on the same??

Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

vikaschandra said:


> verification usually happens only for the employment where points are claimed


Ok, so if I understand it correctly. In case ACS deducts say 2yrs from experience then while all employment docs (Sal Slips, Employment Certificates, R&R Certificate/3rd party Declarations etc.) will be needed for the entire work experience, the verification however will usually be done for the employment episodes post 2yr. Right?


----------



## vikaschandra

mchandna said:


> Heya
> 
> Which groups have info on the same??
> 
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can check it on 189 visa Lodge Gang 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

enygma said:


> Ok, so if I understand it correctly. In case ACS deducts say 2yrs from experience then while all employment docs (Sal Slips, Employment Certificates, R&R Certificate/3rd party Declarations etc.) will be needed for the entire work experience, the verification however will usually be done for the employment episodes post 2yr. Right?


Yes right. But if the 2 years that were deducted by ACS has additional continued years which adds upto contributing towards the employment points them by default those two years get included in the verification as being part if the continued employment


----------



## Suby10

Hi, 

Has anyone here applied for VIC SS? How long did it take to get an invite? Also how frequent do they send invites? Please advise. 

Thanks.


----------



## dorristas

Hi

Below are my details:

Any one, Any guess, when I will get invite?

ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA) 
EOI 189 - 65 points : 19/Apr/2016 
189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
Visa Lodge: XX/XX/XXXX
Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
IED: XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## sat123

dorristas said:


> Hi
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> Any one, Any guess, when I will get invite?
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 19/Apr/2016
> 189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
> Visa Lodge: XX/XX/XXXX
> Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
> IED: XX/XX/XXXX


Apply for 190 as well. It would be much faster with 70 points.


----------



## dorristas

yes, I did so for Victoria. But I thought it would be better if it is through with 189, so that it is not state specific. Seeing at the trend, could you suggest the wait time for this?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Suby10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here applied for VIC SS? How long did it take to get an invite? Also how frequent do they send invites? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, I have applied...they take three weeks for an acknowledgement and twelve weeks for giving an outcome whether +ve or-ve.....
Regards,
Ankur


----------



## Suby10

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Yeah, I have applied...they take three weeks for an acknowledgement and twelve weeks for giving an outcome whether +ve or-ve.....
> Regards,
> Ankur


Hi Buddy, 

Did u successfully receive invite from VIC? I've been told they are rejecting many applications. TQVM.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Suby10 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Did u successfully receive invite from VIC? I've been told they are rejecting many applications. TQVM.


No haven't received nething as yet


----------



## a2avin

*Updated List*

Guys,

Has anyone updated the list of the 189 nominations for 261111/2?


----------



## vikaschandra

a2avin said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone updated the list of the 189 nominations for 261111/2?


Check few pages back shanners had posted it earlier


----------



## sat123

What's going on with SA applications? Has anyone seen grants for this role in last 2 months.? Last one was on 9june. It was even excluded from 20july round for whatever reason.


----------



## andreyx108b

a2avin said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone updated the list of the 189 nominations for 261111/2?




Its updated, as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Hi, 

Please include me on the invitation tracking. EOI submitted today (28/7) with 65 points. TQVM!


----------



## Fly_OZ

65 points and waiting from April 11, 2016 for NSW SS for ICT SA. I read somewhere that it can be expected that NSW will issue invitations post 189 2nd round in July. July is almost drawing to a close now and nothing yet from NSW?


----------



## sat123

Fly_OZ said:


> 65 points and waiting from April 11, 2016 for NSW SS for ICT SA. I read somewhere that it can be expected that NSW will issue invitations post 189 2nd round in July. July is almost drawing to a close now and nothing yet from NSW?


Can you please provide breakup of your points ?


----------



## Fly_OZ

sat123 said:


> Can you please provide breakup of your points ?


Employment - 15
Education - 15
Age - 25
English - 0
Partner skills - 5
State nomination - 5


----------



## andreyx108b

Suby10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Please include me on the invitation tracking. EOI submitted today (28/7) with 65 points. TQVM!




You can also add... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Fly_OZ said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide breakup of your points ?
> 
> 
> 
> Employment - 15
> Education - 15
> Age - 25
> English - 0
> Partner skills - 5
> State nomination - 5
Click to expand...

I guessed so. Please try to improve english points. It's a important criteria to determine application priority. You can refer nsw state site stating this. 

I had 65 points and applied for SA role at same time as you. I got the invite in 5 days only.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Can include me in tracking. I'm on 65 points and applied on the 21st March 2016.

I get my retest results of IELTS tomorrow which should hopefully take me to 75 points.

This has been one of the most stressful periods of my life, I was told it should be 2-4 weeks after submissions, its been 4 months! Terrible system.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Needed to get a minimum of 8 across all and got L9, R9, W7, S8.5.

Worst thing is I submitted 4 practice written tests to an official marker and got 8.5,8.5,8.5,8. Equal parts gutted, angry, baffled. Has anyone else got screwed by IELTS on the written?


----------



## agokarn

joeyjoejnr said:


> Needed to get a minimum of 8 across all and got L9, R9, W7, S8.5.
> 
> Worst thing is I submitted 4 practice written tests to an official marker and got 8.5,8.5,8.5,8. Equal parts gutted, angry, baffled. Has anyone else got screwed by IELTS on the written?


IELTS is a bad test. they fail u on purpose so that u can pay again and take test again.
try PTE.. its easier to trust computers nowadays than humans


----------



## joeyjoejnr

How long does it take to get results back?


----------



## sat123

joeyjoejnr said:


> How long does it take to get results back?


I have given it thrice. Once I got it on same day (by night for early morning slot), once on next day and third one in 4 days. But they say, it would take about five days.


----------



## andreyx108b

joeyjoejnr said:


> Needed to get a minimum of 8 across all and got L9, R9, W7, S8.5.
> 
> Worst thing is I submitted 4 practice written tests to an official marker and got 8.5,8.5,8.5,8. Equal parts gutted, angry, baffled. Has anyone else got screwed by IELTS on the written?




I had the very same problem - go for PTE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Do you need to do much separate revision for this?

I'm thinking of canning the whole visa application and heading back to the UK. Total joke of a system.


----------



## Lord John Snow

joeyjoejnr said:


> Needed to get a minimum of 8 across all and got L9, R9, W7, S8.5.
> 
> Worst thing is I submitted 4 practice written tests to an official marker and got 8.5,8.5,8.5,8. Equal parts gutted, angry, baffled. Has anyone else got screwed by IELTS on the written?


I feel your pain bro. Check out my results. IELTS is brutal. I've spent over $2000 so far on bloody English exams. I've got a PTE and another IELTS booked for this month so fingers crossed. This is like some kind of never ending nightmare.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Have you done any revision for the PTE? Is it meant to be easier?

To make mine worse, I'm 1 month off having an extra 10 points for overseas experience.


----------



## Lord John Snow

I'm just starting it now. I've paid for the gold revision pack... which is about 120 bucks. Just going by what folks say on here, PTE is the preferred exam for gaining immigration points. However, from what I have seen, the format is very different to IELTS.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Lord John Snow said:


> I'm just starting it now. I've paid for the gold revision pack... which is about 120 bucks. Just going by what folks say on here, PTE is the preferred exam for gaining immigration points. However, from what I have seen, the format is very different to IELTS.


Interesting, I might enquire about that with my immigration agent. My WHV expires this weekend, so I'll have to go to NZ and back in on a visitor visa, the cost of everything is starting to kill me seeing I haven't been working for 4 months now. If I have another blast at the IELTS and PTE thats $660 right there.

I might resit the IELTS on the 4th August. That way by the 17th Aug I'll either have an invite from the 2 invitation rounds in August, or I'll have enough points to get an invite for sure the next round. If I don't have either of these by 17th August I'll probably book a flight home and just keep waiting.

The worst and most disgusting thing about the IELTS is the complete lack of transparency they offer. I've paid for a remark of today's results but they still won't let me know what areas I've done well in and what areas I lack in. Really stinks of just trying to get as much money out of people as possible.


----------



## dreamsanj

Joy and Lord,

There is PTE thread in this Expat forum. Its really good. if you need materials you can PM me and I will send it over. Do drop in your SKYPE id if you are interested in understanding PTE strategies. I have trained few to clear the PTE test and make their EOI. I suspect you dont need it. I have not been able to train anyone for band 8 level. but those who struggled to get band 7, I have given them some strategies to clinch band 7. 

Good luck to you both.


----------



## mchandna

Anyone from
Job code -261111/261112 got NSW invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

agokarn said:


> IELTS is a bad test. they fail u on purpose so that u can pay again and take test again.
> try PTE.. its easier to trust computers nowadays than humans


I do not agree with you that they intentionally fail you. Many have got great scores in their first attempt. 

And with regards to PTE i have seen people who said that their second attempt was worst than the first one which they were not able to clear and yet they end up getting flying colors in the second attempt. How is that possible?? Wouldnt the candidate know how he performed and if he/she says they performed really bad then how come they got great scores in comparison to previous attempts where they claimed to have performed well


----------



## sat123

vikaschandra said:


> agokarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS is a bad test. they fail u on purpose so that u can pay again and take test again.
> try PTE.. its easier to trust computers nowadays than humans
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with you that they intentionally fail you. Many have got great scores in their first attempt.
> 
> And with regards to PTE i have seen people who said that their second attempt was worst than the first one which they were not able to clear and yet they end up getting flying colors in the second attempt. How is that possible?? Wouldnt the candidate know how he performed and if he/she says they performed really bad then how come they got great scores in comparison to previous attempts where they claimed to have performed well
Click to expand...

I do not have experience with IELTS but from PTE experience, I would say that it's very important to understand marking strategy.


----------



## vikaschandra

joeyjoejnr said:


> Interesting, I might enquire about that with my immigration agent. My WHV expires this weekend, so I'll have to go to NZ and back in on a visitor visa, the cost of everything is starting to kill me seeing I haven't been working for 4 months now. If I have another blast at the IELTS and PTE thats $660 right there.
> 
> I might resit the IELTS on the 4th August. That way by the 17th Aug I'll either have an invite from the 2 invitation rounds in August, or I'll have enough points to get an invite for sure the next round. If I don't have either of these by 17th August I'll probably book a flight home and just keep waiting.
> 
> The worst and most disgusting thing about the IELTS is the complete lack of transparency they offer. I've paid for a remark of today's results but they still won't let me know what areas I've done well in and what areas I lack in. Really stinks of just trying to get as much money out of people as possible.


Hey joey sharing this post which i had done earlier with regards to IELTS writing tips see if that helps



vikaschandra said:


> Considering the fact that we are used to using computers and smartphones more often these days we are loosing practice to write on paper and end up messing it while thinking and writing and consume more time.
> 
> Follow below points this should help
> 
> 1. Attempt question two first then move to question one. As bigger passage has more weightage
> 2. Do not try to write very long sentences as you will get drifted from the context
> 3. If incase you do have to use long sentence try to break it down with punctuation especially comma it will give pause while reading and would make more sense
> 4. Do not try to use complex words for which you might make spelling errors
> 5. If you do not know the spelling of a specific word that you want to use try using synonyms
> 6. Stay on the topic do not stray away from it
> 7. Manage your time do not spend more than 45 minutes on second question as you would still need to attempt question 1
> 8. Try not using short forms (like don't, didn't, wouldn't, won't etc) cause if you forget the apostrophe that would be wrong instead use did not, would not, do not etc. this saves you from minor mistakes which can cost you
> 9. Punctuations another important thing to remember
> 
> Best wishes with your future attempt if any going to be taken


----------



## Madhan_M

Hi,

Today (07/29) I received NSW invite (Under Subclass 190).
Planning to wait for 189 before taking a call.
Any Advise on NSW IT market ? Can I pull the trigger in case I did not receive - 189 invite this month (Aug)

FYI my Subclass 190 score is 75 & Subclass 189 - 70 under - Systems Analyst role.


----------



## vikaschandra

Madhan_M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today (07/29) I received NSW invite (Under Subclass 190).
> Planning to wait for 189 before taking a call.
> Any Advise on NSW IT market ? Can I pull the trigger in case I did not receive - 189 invite this month (Aug)
> 
> FYI my Subclass 190 score is 75 & Subclass 189 - 70 under - Systems Analyst role.


As per any other applicant NSW would have the most jobs as compared to other states. Only catch is the moral obligation of two years to stay in NSW. 

You have 14 days to accept the invite for NSW my personal advise would be to wait for the upcoming round in which most probably you would receive the invitation to apply provided the system does not take hiccups again. The upcoming round most probably should be scheduled for the 3rd of August or 10 Aug. 

In case you do not receive the ITA take the NSW invite and lodge the visa.


----------



## Madhan_M

vikaschandra said:


> As per any other applicant NSW would have the most jobs as compared to other states. Only catch is the moral obligation of two years to stay in NSW.
> 
> You have 14 days to accept the invite for NSW my personal advise would be to wait for the upcoming round in which most probably you would receive the invitation to apply provided the system does not take hiccups again. The upcoming round most probably should be scheduled for the 3rd of August or 10 Aug.
> 
> In case you do not receive the ITA take the NSW invite and lodge the visa.


This helps.. Thanks a lot ....


----------



## mission_is_on

Following


----------



## tikki2282

Anyone else got the NSW invite?


----------



## GUNBUN

Hi,

Next invitation round to be held on 3rd Aug as mentioned on DIBP website 

_"Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016."_

GunBun


----------



## silversulphur01

Hi All,

Yesterday I applied for NSW state sponsorship with total points 70 (inc. state sponsor 5 points).

By when I can expect to receive an invite for this case?

Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HasIrf

Hi dreamsanj

Reg your timeline: No CO allocation yet? Dint you get any queries post your file submission? 



dreamsanj said:


> Joy and Lord,
> 
> There is PTE thread in this Expat forum. Its really good. if you need materials you can PM me and I will send it over. Do drop in your SKYPE id if you are interested in understanding PTE strategies. I have trained few to clear the PTE test and make their EOI. I suspect you dont need it. I have not been able to train anyone for band 8 level. but those who struggled to get band 7, I have given them some strategies to clinch band 7.
> 
> Good luck to you both.


----------



## hjauhari

*60 Points*

Guys,

Can someone please let me know what is the current waiting period of visa 189 invitation under ICT 261111 with 60 points?

Are we getting invitation with 60 points these days or due to fierce competition ,it would be next to impossible to get at 60 or its just a matter of delay but surely will get in next 3/4 months?


----------



## riteshgarg07

Current standing of 65 points, till which date ppl have been invited?


----------



## Cocox

Queensland has opened its doors to ICTBA 261111.

Has anyone applied so far? If so, what's the time it takes to get the ITA?


----------



## Shazad.irfan

Hi, 
this isn't probably the appropriate forum to post my query but i couldn't find the right thread for this. I'd appreciate if somebody could refer me to the right forum to answer my query.
I am working as business analyst from last 9 years, my education was a 3 year Bachelor Degree in Information Technology (BIT) . my course contents are " Fundamentals of Computer, Mathematics for Computing-I, Programming Concepts, Discrete Mathematics, Digital Logic Design, Programming Language-I , Data Structure, Network Foundation, Databases-I, Computer Architecture, IT Marketing Concepts, Micro Economics, Operating System, Software Engineering-I, Programming Language-III, SQL Server Applications, Network & System Administration, Database Administration and Web Design Tools."
I need help regarding occupation nomination, somebody told me that my course contents are not related to the ICT Business Analyst Occupation and so the outcome of my assessment can be -tive, or could result in 10 points only. Please guide if somebody has any idea about this. 
also, in the online application for assessment there is an option for uploading CV, do i really need to upload the CV?
thanks
Irfan


----------



## Sf80

Shazad.irfan said:


> Hi,
> this isn't probably the appropriate forum to post my query but i couldn't find the right thread for this. I'd appreciate if somebody could refer me to the right forum to answer my query.
> I am working as business analyst from last 9 years, my education was a 3 year Bachelor Degree in Information Technology (BIT) . my course contents are " Fundamentals of Computer, Mathematics for Computing-I, Programming Concepts, Discrete Mathematics, Digital Logic Design, Programming Language-I , Data Structure, Network Foundation, Databases-I, Computer Architecture, IT Marketing Concepts, Micro Economics, Operating System, Software Engineering-I, Programming Language-III, SQL Server Applications, Network & System Administration, Database Administration and Web Design Tools."
> I need help regarding occupation nomination, somebody told me that my course contents are not related to the ICT Business Analyst Occupation and so the outcome of my assessment can be -tive, or could result in 10 points only. Please guide if somebody has any idea about this.
> also, in the online application for assessment there is an option for uploading CV, do i really need to upload the CV?
> thanks
> Irfan


I can answer this since my degree was bachelors of computer engineering with courses similar to yours (plus more it and electronics related) my assesment was positive for business analyst (that is why cv is required to see what role you played) 

There are two parts to acs assesment one is your qualification for that they require ur degree and transcript of all years listing clearly your courses... Bachelors degree get you 15 points 

Second part is your experience for this you need to submit prove of employment (letter from ur company detailing your job duties) plus a cv... out of your 9 years acs will deduct two years taking them as your on job training years... So you will be left with 7... 7 years equates to 10 points 

My situation was same I got 25 points out of my acs assesment rest was English age state nomination

Hope this help


----------



## Sf80

courses required for ict business analyst is similar to what I had thou I hardly had anything business related they match if 60% matches it is considered okay otherwise they deduct more years of it is totally non it (qualification) then you are require to go rpl route and 6 years are deducted but in my opinion that is not your case rest senior members can help more


----------



## hjauhari

*ICT 261111 with 60 points*

Guys,

Can someone please let me know what is the current waiting period of visa 189 invitation under ICT 261111 with 60 points?

Are we getting invitation with 60 points these days or due to fierce competition ,it would be next to impossible to get at 60 or its just a matter of delay but surely will get in next 3/4 months?


----------



## agokarn

hjauhari said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please let me know what is the current waiting period of visa 189 invitation under ICT 261111 with 60 points?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we getting invitation with 60 points these days or due to fierce competition ,it would be next to impossible to get at 60 or its just a matter of delay but surely will get in next 3/4 months?




Currently 60 looks less positive because of various reasons. 2611xx is prorated and then there are more 70 pointers than ever before creating a huge backlog of 60 and 65 pointers. I think last time a 65 got invited was in mid feb. so assuming 70s will slow down then65s will be prioritised. If I think positively then 60 pointer for EOI date of today can earliest get invited earliest by March 2017. Try a PTE 79+ to bump up in queue. 70 pointers typically get invited soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord John Snow

I've been waiting 3 months with 60 points. Hoping to upgrade to 70 points, otherwise I don't expect to receive an invite at all.


----------



## hjauhari

Lord John Snow said:


> I've been waiting 3 months with 60 points. Hoping to upgrade to 70 points, otherwise I don't expect to receive an invite at all.



I guess everyone receives an invite but its just a matter of time for 60 pointers!!
Dont lose hopes,good luck!!


----------



## hjauhari

*EOI -Doubt*

Hi Guys,

While filing EOI ,for educational deatils-There is one question of Australian study requirement (Does the client meet Australian study requirements for Skilled migration points tests)-Here what should be taken Yes or No??

Pleae help I am confused on this

Thanks


----------



## hjauhari

agokarn said:


> Currently 60 looks less positive because of various reasons. 2611xx is prorated and then there are more 70 pointers than ever before creating a huge backlog of 60 and 65 pointers. I think last time a 65 got invited was in mid feb. so assuming 70s will slow down then65s will be prioritised. If I think positively then 60 pointer for EOI date of today can earliest get invited earliest by March 2017. Try a PTE 79+ to bump up in queue. 70 pointers typically get invited soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply!!

So it's just a matter of time for 60 pointers(3-4 months) or might be not getting an invite at all??


----------



## agokarn

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While filing EOI ,for educational deatils-There is one question of Australian study requirement (Does the client meet Australian study requirements for Skilled migration points tests)-Here what should be taken Yes or No??
> 
> Pleae help I am confused on this
> 
> Thanks


If you have studied in Australia then its a yes else its a no. If you are claiming points for your australia education then it should be yes


----------



## agokarn

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> So it's just a matter of time for 60 pointers(3-4 months) or might be not getting an invite at all??


There are lot of factors so can't say for sure but i sincerely hope its just a matter of time. One thing i know is its going to be a test of patience. I'd suggest don't make any hurried decisions such as quitting your job etc. 60s will be tougher going forward so its as good as a 10-12 months wait. Why dont u try higher points for english?


----------



## dorristas

Hi, I have 65 Points and below are my details:

Can any of you tell me when was the last time EOI's with 65 were invited? Any guesses, when this will be through?

ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA) 
EOI 189 - 65 points : 19/Apr/2016 
189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
Visa Lodge: XX/XX/XXXX
Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
IED: XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## tikki2282

dorristas said:


> Hi, I have 65 Points and below are my details:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you tell me when was the last time EOI's with 65 were invited? Any guesses, when this will be through?
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA)
> 
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 19/Apr/2016
> 
> 189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
> 
> Visa Lodge: XX/XX/XXXX
> 
> Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
> 
> IED: XX/XX/XXXX




Last 65 pointers are invited till 17th Feb 2016. You may get an invite by October / November.


----------



## sat123

dorristas said:


> Hi, I have 65 Points and below are my details:
> 
> Can any of you tell me when was the last time EOI's with 65 were invited? Any guesses, when this will be through?
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112 (ICT SA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 19/Apr/2016
> 189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX
> Visa Lodge: XX/XX/XXXX
> Grant: XX/XX/XXXX
> IED: XX/XX/XXXX


I have 65 points and was invited on 15apr for SA. I think you missed by a week as a huge backlog from the year start was cleared in that week.


----------



## dorristas

Thanks for the reply. I think I really misses that.....


----------



## sat123

dorristas said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think I really misses that.....


Forgot to mention that I was invited for 190.


----------



## dorristas

May be then I will have to wait for another 3 months... However how about NSW Nomination? Does it go through with 70? Please suggest, if it would be better to wait for 189...


----------



## tikki2282

dorristas said:


> May be then I will have to wait for another 3 months... However how about NSW Nomination? Does it go through with 70? Please suggest, if it would be better to wait for 189...




Last week NSW issued few invites but I believe that was mostly for 75 points and above since no one with 70 points reported an invite.


----------



## tikki2282

Anyone got the invite?


----------



## tikki2282

Any 65 pointers got the invite?


----------



## aussiedream87

dorristas said:


> May be then I will have to wait for another 3 months... However how about NSW Nomination? Does it go through with 70? Please suggest, if it would be better to wait for 189...


Is it 70 points including state sponsorship?


----------



## KnockTurnAll

Hi all, I've got an 189 invite (system analyst) today at IST 19:49 . EOI was submitted with 70 points.


----------



## Madhan_M

All,
I just received the invite 10 minutes back. I have 70 points


----------



## tikki2282

KnockTurnAll said:


> Hi all, I've got an 189 invite (system analyst) today at IST 19:49 . EOI was submitted with 70 points.




Congrats. Your EOI date please?


----------



## tikki2282

Madhan_M said:


> All,
> I just received the invite 10 minutes back. I have 70 points




Congrats. Your EOI date please?


----------



## KnockTurnAll

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats. Your EOI date please?


I submitted on 9th july 2016


----------



## tikki2282

KnockTurnAll said:


> I submitted on 9th july 2016




Thanks and congrats once again. Enjoy


----------



## nutz45

I update immitracker with my invite (username ay2308), but I still see the status as submitted, and not invited.


----------



## europeman

*Invited!*

Just got a notification that I got invited to 189 ICT Business Analyst, actually what I find strange - immitracker updaed me first. Anyway, the status of EOI is INVITED, and EOI Effective Date was June 30th.


----------



## tikki2282

nutz45 said:


> I update immitracker with my invite (username ay2308), but I still see the status as submitted, and not invited.




Thanks nutz. Looks like you will get it in next round for sure. All the best


----------



## tikki2282

europeman said:


> Just got a notification that I got invited to 189 ICT Business Analyst, actually what I find strange - immitracker updaed me first. Anyway, the status of EOI is INVITED, and EOI Effective Date was June 30th.




Congrats europeman


----------



## Winwan

Congrat to all invited 

What is the cut off date and point for 2611?


----------



## june14ashish

Looks like no 65 pointers invited for SA/BA though almost 2 months backlog cleared for 2613.. This way it will always be 70 pointers game for SA'S atleast next 2 or 3 rounds :noidea:


----------



## vikaschandra

europeman said:


> Just got a notification that I got invited to 189 ICT Business Analyst, actually what I find strange - immitracker updaed me first. Anyway, the status of EOI is INVITED, and EOI Effective Date was June 30th.


Congratulations on receiving your ITA


----------



## enygma

No 65 pointer invited in today's round as well?? 

Seems the wait going to be longer for BA/SA guys with 65 and 60 points this time.


----------



## aussiedream87

I did see someone with 65 points for SA invited. Let me see if I can get the information.


----------



## tikki2282

aussiedream87 said:


> I did see someone with 65 points for SA invited. Let me see if I can get the information.




Per the immi tracker there are still few more 70 pointers who haven't got the invite yesterday so not possible for a 65 pointer to be invited.


----------



## tikki2282

june14ashish said:


> Looks like no 65 pointers invited for SA/BA though almost 2 months backlog cleared for 2613.. This way it will always be 70 pointers game for SA'S atleast next 2 or 3 rounds :noidea:




Considering that it was a normal round for all the occupations, looks like there are around 4, 70(+) pointers added between 24th June to 9th July ( assuming 60-65 invitation issued ). Considering the same trend it seems quite difficult for 65 and 60 pointers to get ITA.


----------



## bullkaly

have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 11 may 2016 and still waiting, i know there are considerable amount of applicants before me but whats scary is my visa expiring on 30 oct 2016.
do you guys think therez chANCE BY NEXT 3 MONTHS?
any suggestions on what i can do?
any chances for considering onshore visa expiry date?


----------



## anuarora

bullkaly said:


> have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 11 may 2016 and still waiting, i know there are considerable amount of applicants before me but whats scary is my visa expiring on 30 oct 2016.
> do you guys think therez chANCE BY NEXT 3 MONTHS?
> any suggestions on what i can do?
> any chances for considering onshore visa expiry date?



For 65, the last cut-off was 17th Feb'16...we are stuck there for the last 5 months. If there was no 65 in 3rd Aug invite list then i think we will have 10-15 number of 65 pointers in next round of Aug and then it will open up after that. I don't think there are too many 65 pointers in Feb/March...so you can hope to get ITA by Oct'16 first round.


----------



## agokarn

bullkaly said:


> have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 11 may 2016 and still waiting, i know there are considerable amount of applicants before me but whats scary is my visa expiring on 30 oct 2016.
> do you guys think therez chANCE BY NEXT 3 MONTHS?
> any suggestions on what i can do?
> any chances for considering onshore visa expiry date?




No. Unfortunately that doesn't happen. Maybe consider Pte 79+. I was in n exactly same situation as u. When it matters you got to score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

bullkaly said:


> have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 11 may 2016 and still waiting, i know there are considerable amount of applicants before me but whats scary is my visa expiring on 30 oct 2016.
> do you guys think therez chANCE BY NEXT 3 MONTHS?
> any suggestions on what i can do?
> any chances for considering onshore visa expiry date?




Increase your English score because per the current trend it is difficult to get the invite by Oct.


----------



## anuarora

For the 6th July'16 round - 24th June'16 was the Cutoff date for 70 points

For this round - we have to see. There is one update on this forum for 70 pointer with EOI date as 18th July'16....atleast 24 days with 70+ covered...i guess it will be more

We should see 65 pointers picking up from the very next round...even if it is 4-5 in number....This should come to some balance from Sep'16 rounds...otherwise, it will become difficult


----------



## anuarora

There is one more now with 29th July'16 and 70 points...So we are well covered...There are no more 70+ points left in SA/BA track....We have good hope for 65 now onwards

Cut off for this round seems to be 29th July'16 , 70 points....(As of now) - we have to see if someone report with later date or lower score


----------



## bullkaly

when is the next invitation round and when will dibp will post the lowest score invitee on their website.


----------



## bullkaly

tikki2282 said:


> Increase your English score because per the current trend it is difficult to get the invite by Oct.


so do you think its still hard to get invitation if eoi is sitting for 6 months?
have 7.5 ielts already but getting 8 in each band is not that easy as you say.


----------



## bullkaly

anuarora said:


> There is one more now with 29th July'16 and 70 points...So we are well covered...There are no more 70+ points left in SA/BA track....We have good hope for 65 now onwards
> 
> Cut off for this round seems to be 29th July'16 , 70 points....(As of now) - we have to see if someone report with later date or lower score



thanks mate.
u filled some life in me.
by the way where did u get this information?


----------



## tikki2282

anuarora said:


> There is one more now with 29th July'16 and 70 points...So we are well covered...There are no more 70+ points left in SA/BA track....We have good hope for 65 now onwards
> 
> Cut off for this round seems to be 29th July'16 , 70 points....(As of now) - we have to see if someone report with later date or lower score




Hi Anu, can you share more details please. As far as i remember there is a 70 pointer from 15th July and he reported that he didn't get the invite? Can you share from where you got to know that 29th July applicant got the invite?


----------



## anuarora

bullkaly said:


> thanks mate.
> u filled some life in me.
> by the way where did u get this information?


This is there in "189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round" thread on this forum itself. I am just going by the logic of what i see in the Poll - this thread has -189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round

And also...some clue from last year...though it may not be same but some trend

you also do your math and see


----------



## bullkaly

anuarora said:


> This is there in "189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round" thread on this forum itself. I am just going by the logic of what i see in the Poll - this thread has -189 EOI Invitations for Aug 2016 round
> 
> And also...some clue from last year...though it may not be same but some trend
> 
> you also do your math and see


yes.... i could find it in immitracker site.
there is likely 65 pointers shld start getting invitations.
praying to god for thus to happe


----------



## tikki2282

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Anu, can you share more details please. As far as i remember there is a 70 pointer from 15th July and he reported that he didn't get the invite? Can you share from where you got to know that 29th July applicant got the invite?




If you can check the same thread, nutz45 reported that he didn't get the invite, he has 70 points and EOI date is 15th July. May be I am missing something.


----------



## tikki2282

nutz45 said:


> I update immitracker with my invite (username ay2308), but I still see the status as submitted, and not invited.




Hello nutz45, can you please share if you have got the invite? Per the immitracker looks like someone from 29th July with 70 points had reported that he got the invite?


----------



## tikki2282

Hi Anu, got it, just referred Aug thread and can see the updates. It's a great news that most of 70 pointers have got the invite, we can now expect 65 pointers to get the invite next round onwards.


----------



## enygma

anuarora said:


> There is one more now with 29th July'16 and 70 points...So we are well covered...There are no more 70+ points left in SA/BA track....We have good hope for 65 now onwards
> 
> Cut off for this round seems to be 29th July'16 , 70 points....(As of now) - we have to see if someone report with later date or lower score


If this is true, then No. of Invitations sent in this round and Dates for Next rounds are going to be key to predict (to some extent), what to expect in coming rounds.


----------



## june14ashish

Which page on other thread "Aug round..." has this detail about someone got invite with 29th July doe with 70 points ?? Pls share


----------



## amabrouk

Any invitation from NSW for 261112 on last few days?


----------



## A-A

Hi All,

Need feedback on a tricky case. Got the visa invite. Applied for visa. Case office assigned and asked for medical. When took appointment for medical it came to knowledge that wife is 3 weeks pregnant. what shoud be done in this case?

Should the case officer be told about the situation and wait guidance from him?
Will the medical center conduct medical of a 3 weeks pregnant women?
Wife's case should be withdrawn and husband can proceed and apply for wife and the coming baby after delivery?
Can the case put on hold till the baby comes so that family can resume case together and move to Australia together?
What are the options available?

If its not the right thread to post the question my apologies. If any one can guide about the right thread i will put the question there?

A-A


----------



## wadhwamit

What are the chances for people who have applied with 55+5ss points?


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need feedback on a tricky case. Got the visa invite. Applied for visa. Case office assigned and asked for medical. When took appointment for medical it came to knowledge that wife is 3 weeks pregnant. what shoud be done in this case?
> 
> Should the case officer be told about the situation and wait guidance from him?
> Will the medical center conduct medical of a 3 weeks pregnant women?
> Wife's case should be withdrawn and husband can proceed and apply for wife and the coming baby after delivery?
> Can the case put on hold till the baby comes so that family can resume case together and move to Australia together?
> What are the options available?
> 
> If its not the right thread to post the question my apologies. If any one can guide about the right thread i will put the question there?
> 
> A-A


Check the other thread for answers


----------



## vikaschandra

wadhwamit said:


> What are the chances for people who have applied with 55+5ss points?


less chances for quick invite, but then nothing can be said for State Nomination


----------



## varununi7

Hello everyone,

This month seems to be exciting! I have a question and maybe it is answered here previously... 

I saw MYImmitracker and for ICT BA there seems to be no 70 pointer left. And not many 65 either! Now what % does MyImmitracker represent? It seems to be too good a situation to be true


----------



## anuarora

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This month seems to be exciting! I have a question and maybe it is answered here previously...
> 
> I saw MYImmitracker and for ICT BA there seems to be no 70 pointer left. And not many 65 either! Now what % does MyImmitracker represent? It seems to be too good a situation to be true



It is difficult to put a "%" but there are experts on this forum who have been maintaining and watching all this...so they may give u an idea

But for 70 pointers...if the last invite was for 29th July'16 then this means there is none left even outside tracker as that is the Cut-off

For 65 pointers - we all are waiting from 17th Feb...so don't know the number...The Feb/March may have lesser number in comparison to Apr/May and further to June/July... As per some opinion on this forum - June/July is normally a heavy rush time....i may be wrong....let people comment on this


----------



## nickchamp

does immitracker include all the applicants or all the registered 1s. 
Please clarify my doubt here 

Regards 
Nikhil


----------



## varununi7

Thanks, sure I'll wait for others to comment. But your comment looks promising! 



anuarora said:


> It is difficult to put a "%" but there are experts on this forum who have been maintaining and watching all this...so they may give u an idea
> 
> But for 70 pointers...if the last invite was for 29th July'16 then this means there is none left even outside tracker as that is the Cut-off
> 
> For 65 pointers - we all are waiting from 17th Feb...so don't know the number...The Feb/March may have lesser number in comparison to Apr/May and further to June/July... As per some opinion on this forum - June/July is normally a heavy rush time....i may be wrong....let people comment on this


----------



## vikaschandra

anuarora said:


> It is difficult to put a "%" but there are experts on this forum who have been maintaining and watching all this...so they may give u an idea
> 
> But for 70 pointers...if the last invite was for 29th July'16 then this means there is none left even outside tracker as that is the Cut-off
> 
> For 65 pointers - we all are waiting from 17th Feb...so don't know the number...The Feb/March may have lesser number in comparison to Apr/May and further to June/July... As per some opinion on this forum - June/July is normally a heavy rush time....i may be wrong....let people comment on this


would agree with Anu here cannot put the "%" as many are outside and do not follow any forum or trackers ever (especially the ones going with the agent) 

the number of 70 should be down now but yes new applicants with 70 points and plus being added every cannot be ruled out. In my opinion the points to come down to 65 would happen but cannot say for sure as how soon


----------



## vikaschandra

nickchamp said:


> does immitracker include all the applicants or all the registered 1s.
> Please clarify my doubt here
> 
> Regards
> Nikhil


not all applicants register themselves on the tracker, hence the accurate number of applicants available for these particular ANZSCO cannot be predicted.


----------



## varununi7

Actually I am going through an agent and he has to say that it will come down to 65 now! Infact he was hopeful for my invite August, lol! Fingers crossed!



vikaschandra said:


> would agree with Anu here cannot put the "%" as many are outside and do not follow any forum or trackers ever (especially the ones going with the agent)
> 
> the number of 70 should be down now but yes new applicants with 70 points and plus being added every cannot be ruled out. In my opinion the points to come down to 65 would happen but cannot say for sure as how soon


----------



## varununi7

On my thread to MYImmitracker, a guy commented the following!!!! 

'I completed the EOI on the first of July. I'm not counting on the 189 invite though...Heard as per the new norms ICT BAs need to score a minimum of 70 points...' 

I don't believe it - do you?


----------



## joeyjoejnr

So it looks like only 70 pointers got an invite for 3rd August?


----------



## Hetal2407

Hi all new to the forum..yet to file EOI...but reading at the eagerness want to share that my agent told that ITA was received by one of his client with 65 pts on 3rd Aug round


----------



## vikaschandra

Hetal2407 said:


> Hi all new to the forum..yet to file EOI...but reading at the eagerness want to share that my agent told that ITA was received by one of his client with 65 pts on 3rd Aug round


Could you please check the EOI date of effect of the applicant who received the invite with 65 points??


----------



## tikki2282

Hetal2407 said:


> Hi all new to the forum..yet to file EOI...but reading at the eagerness want to share that my agent told that ITA was received by one of his client with 65 pts on 3rd Aug round




Is it for ICT BA/SA occupation and if yes what's the EOI date? Please confirm.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Hetal2407 said:


> Hi all new to the forum..yet to file EOI...but reading at the eagerness want to share that my agent told that ITA was received by one of his client with 65 pts on 3rd Aug round


Would also be eager to find out if this was or ICT BA and what the date was. My submission date was 21st March so there can't be many people in front of me.


----------



## varununi7

Hey Hetal, is this applying for ICT BA position?

Pls do let us know if you get to know this.



Hetal2407 said:


> Hi all new to the forum..yet to file EOI...but reading at the eagerness want to share that my agent told that ITA was received by one of his client with 65 pts on 3rd Aug round


----------



## Hetal2407

Yes it was for ICT BA position..I tried to check the date ..He told the case officer is different so he has to dig his details bit some where 3 months back is what he told


----------



## Hetal2407

I will let u know the date as soon as he shares


----------



## Aikhan

Dear Friends,
I got Vitoria SS rejection email exactly after 10 weeks 1 day  Trying my luck for NSW now. Got the standard rejection mail that everybody has shared. I think they are rejecting ICT people the most.

ACS: 17 March 2016
ACS+: 22 March 2016 (261112-Systems Analyst) 8 Yrs
IELTS: 13 May 2016 LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
189: 13 May 2016 (65 Points)
190: 26 May 2016 (Victoria) (65+5)
190 Ack: 16 June 2016
190 Rejection: 5 Aug 2016
190: 6 Aug 2016 (NSW)


----------



## Mbhasin

HI 

I have submitted EOI for VIC ss in AUg under 262111 as database administrator, i am having 55+5 (age 25,edu 10,PTE-A 10,SS 5,EXP 10)

What are the chances of getting the Invite


Regards
Manish


----------



## aussiedream87

vikaschandra said:


> would agree with Anu here cannot put the "%" as many are outside and do not follow any forum or trackers ever (especially the ones going with the agent)
> 
> the number of 70 should be down now but yes new applicants with 70 points and plus being added every cannot be ruled out. In my opinion the points to come down to 65 would happen but cannot say for sure as how soon


Hi Vikas,

Need your advise on my status. EOI with 55+5 for NSW filed on 27 Oct 2015 and 5 points were added and now its 60+5 and the the EOI automatically updated on 30 July. Please advise where do I stand? will my EOI be considered from the day it upgraded to 5 additional points or will my EOI remain as 27th Oct.


----------



## varununi7

Hetal2407 said:


> I will let u know the date as soon as he shares


Any luck Hetal?lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

varununi7 said:


> Any luck Hetal?lane:


Varun i doubt the 65 pointer must have gotten invite. I have personally come across such a case wherein the individual claimed that he had 65 points and eoi date of effect being july which i could not belive to have been possible and ghe genetleman was pretty adamant to have received the ITA with 65 when digged further i was able to point out the reason he got the invite. His agent screwed up his case and claimed all the non relevant years of experience too which was assessed as non relevant to the nominated occupation code this had given him 10 extra points (6 years which was deducted as he had non IT and had taken RPL route) and the total point came up to 75 which was the reason he got the Invitation. 

Well now what hetal is saying can be proven correct or not possible only after the results are announced.


----------



## aussie_dreams

One of my friend updated his EOI with 70 points on 1st Aug and got invite on 2nd Aug and this could mean that cutoff might have gone below 70 points.


----------



## vikaschandra

aussie_dreams said:


> One of my friend updated his EOI with 70 points on 1st Aug and got invite on 2nd Aug and this could mean that cutoff might have gone below 70 points.


If thats so then it is possible that cutoff touched 65


----------



## ashikam

*Vic SS Received on 05-Aug (65+5 points)*

Hi All,

I have received the VIC SS for 261112 on 05-Aug-2016.
I had 65 points for EOI submitted on 06-May-2016 and the same day is when I had also applied for SS.

AM - 261112 Systems Analyst
IELTS 17-Dec-2015 L8/R7.5/W7.5/S8 | ACS Submitted 02-Apr-2016; Results 07-Apr-2016, Positive | SS Victoria and EOI Submitted 06-May-2016; 65 pts | VIC SS Received (190) 05-Aug-2016 | Invitation Received (190) 05-Aug-2016


----------



## ashikam

*VIC SS Received on 05-Aug (65+5 points)*

Hi All,
I have received the VIC SS on 05-Aug-2016 for EOI & SS submitted on 06-May-2016 for 261112 with 65+5 points.


----------



## vipsonik1

Folks,
I submitted my EOI for BA

Skilled - Subclass – 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - July 28, 2016 | 
EOI 189 DOE - Aug, 3rd 2016| 
Points for 189: 65

What are the the chances of getting an invite and what do you think is a reasonable time to wait for 189 before proceeding to 190 ?


----------



## Mbhasin

vikaschandra said:


> Varun i doubt the 65 pointer must have gotten invite. I have personally come across such a case wherein the individual claimed that he had 65 points and eoi date of effect being july which i could not belive to have been possible and ghe genetleman was pretty adamant to have received the ITA with 65 when digged further i was able to point out the reason he got the invite. His agent screwed up his case and claimed all the non relevant years of experience too which was assessed as non relevant to the nominated occupation code this had given him 10 extra points (6 years which was deducted as he had non IT and had taken RPL route) and the total point came up to 75 which was the reason he got the Invitation.
> 
> Well now what hetal is saying can be proven correct or not possible only after the results are announced.



HI Varun , any idea abou the following

I have submitted EOI for VIC ss in AUg under 262111 as database administrator, i am having 55+5 (age 25,edu 10,PTE-A 10,SS 5,EXP 10)

What are the chances of getting the Invite


Regards
Manish


----------



## aussiedream87

Mbhasin said:


> HI
> 
> I have submitted EOI for VIC ss in AUg under 262111 as database administrator, i am having 55+5 (age 25,edu 10,PTE-A 10,SS 5,EXP 10)
> 
> What are the chances of getting the Invite
> 
> 
> Regards
> Manish


I would say you may get but a timeline cant be provided. And apply for NSW as well. Just to let you know 55+5 points are in queue from last year and just a heads up to you that VIC has has high rejection rate. But dont loose hopes. Good luck!!


----------



## Mbhasin

aussiedream87 said:


> I would say you may get but a timeline cant be provided. And apply for NSW as well. Just to let you know 55+5 points are in queue from last year and just a heads up to you that VIC has has high rejection rate. But dont loose hopes. Good luck!!


Hi 

Thanks , will i be able to apply 262111 in NSW as this comes under csol and NSW stream 2 has high pointers.


----------



## aussiedream87

Mbhasin said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks , will i be able to apply 262111 in NSW as this comes under csol and NSW stream 2 has high pointers.


I am sorry I dint realize that you are database admin and hope you get to hear from Vic. As per https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 who ever as applied last year got thru but, they are 60 & 65 pointers excluding state nomination points. Apply for SA guess they are open for your code


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Long wait*



vipsonik1 said:


> Folks,
> I submitted my EOI for BA
> 
> Skilled - Subclass – 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - July 28, 2016 |
> EOI 189 DOE - Aug, 3rd 2016|
> Points for 189: 65
> 
> What are the the chances of getting an invite and what do you think is a reasonable time to wait for 189 before proceeding to 190 ?


Buckle down mate, its a long wait!


----------



## vipsonik1

What if I proceed with 190 ?mypoints become 70 .. What are th chances of getting invitw for NSW and Vic states ?


----------



## Winwan

3rd August report is out. 

The point has gone down to 65 point but the cut off date seem to move back to Dec 2015.

I thought it was somewhere around 17 Feb 2016?

Could anyone clarify why is this happening? Mistake? 

Hope 70 pointers will decrease and all 65 pointers will get invited soon. 

Also, 3 rounds in August as stated on the SkillSelect website. 

Will we have 2 rounds in September?


----------



## anuarora

Winwan said:


> 3rd August report is out.
> 
> The point has gone down to 65 point but the cut off date seem to move back to Dec 2015.
> 
> I thought it was somewhere around 17 Feb 2016?
> 
> Could anyone clarify why is this happening? Mistake?
> 
> Hope 70 pointers will decrease and all 65 pointers will get invited soon.
> 
> Also, 3 rounds in August as stated on the SkillSelect website.
> 
> Will we have 2 rounds in September?



For 65/60 pointers - Should we worry? There were 120 invites this time and most/all of these gone to 70 pointers. The last cut off was 24th June with 70 points - this means - in 40 days (24th June to 3rd Aug) - there were 100+ EOIs with 70 points.....Tough call going forward...but June/July are anyways peak time for applications and also, this cleared all 70 points backlog.

Surprised to see the cut-off this time - showing up 65 points and date 7th Dec'15. It must be an error as i do see on this forum and tracker - many, with 65 points, got invite with EOI date during Feb'16. Hope this cut-off date is somewhere of 7th March or 7th April - i wish

Good part - there are two more rounds this month.


----------



## tikki2282

anuarora said:


> For 65/60 pointers - Should we worry? There were 120 invites this time and most/all of these gone to 70 pointers. The last cut off was 24th June with 70 points - this means - in 40 days (24th June to 3rd Aug) - there were 100+ EOIs with 70 points.....Tough call going forward...but June/July are anyways peak time for applications and also, this cleared all 70 points backlog.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised to see the cut-off this time - showing up 65 points and date 7th Dec'15. It must be an error as i do see on this forum and tracker - many, with 65 points, got invite with EOI date during Feb'16. Hope this cut-off date is somewhere of 7th March or 7th April - i wish
> 
> 
> 
> Good part - there are two more rounds this month.




God knows what's cooking with DIBP. Last time was technical glitch and this time a manual error posting the results. Can someone in Australia please call them up and make them aware about this situation. I wish the 65 pointers have moved down to 7th March.


----------



## vipsonik1

Is it a long wait ? I see Aug 3 round results getting down to 65 points ? Looks like our turn would come soon


----------



## tikki2282

vipsonik1 said:


> Is it a long wait ? I see Aug 3 round results getting down to 65 points ? Looks like our turn would come soon




Can't say anything as of now, these Aug 3rd results are not correct. I am hoping that cutoff might have come down to 65 points considering 120 invitations issued but till what point it has come down we have to either wait for DIBP to update the Aug 3rd round with the correct results or wait for the next round.


----------



## aussiedream87

vipsonik1 said:


> What if I proceed with 190 ?mypoints become 70 .. What are th chances of getting invitw for NSW and Vic states ?


You have good chances mate when you apply for State Sponsorship. All the best!


----------



## aussie_dreams

DIBP website updated, shocked to see the cutoff date for 65 as 7th dec.

Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65	7 December 2015 12.03 pm


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Wait goes on*



vipsonik1 said:


> Is it a long wait ? I see Aug 3 round results getting down to 65 points ? Looks like our turn would come soon


Trust me mate , it is!


----------



## aussie_dreams

i feel there is something wrong with cutoff date here because on the draw held on 03rd Feb 2016 the 65 pointer till 28th Jan 2016 were invited. i am not able to understand how could the cutoff goes back to December 2015, this means a long wait for 65 pointers.

Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
08-Jan-16	65	03-Oct-15
22-Jan-16	65	18-Dec-15
03-Feb-16	65	28-Jan-16
17-Feb-16	60	20-Mar-15
09-Mar-16 70	24-Feb-16
23-Mar-16	70	Not Available


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*eRROR*



aussie_dreams said:


> DIBP website updated, shocked to see the cutoff date for 65 as 7th dec.
> 
> Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65	7 December 2015 12.03 pm


Could be a possible error.


----------



## aussie_dreams

In fact , all the backlog for 65 got cleared on 17th Feb draw ... so not sure whats going on...

Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
08-Jan-16	65	03-Oct-15
22-Jan-16	65	18-Dec-15
03-Feb-16	65	28-Jan-16
17-Feb-16	60	20-Mar-15
09-Mar-16 70	24-Feb-16
23-Mar-16	70	Not Available


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Data Crunchin*



aussie_dreams said:


> i feel there is something wrong with cutoff date here because on the draw held on 03rd Feb 2016 the 65 pointer till 28th Jan 2016 were invited. i am not able to understand how could the cutoff goes back to December 2015, this means a long wait for 65 pointers.
> 
> Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
> 08-Jan-16	65	03-Oct-15
> 22-Jan-16	65	18-Dec-15
> 03-Feb-16	65	28-Jan-16
> 17-Feb-16	60	20-Mar-15
> 09-Mar-16 70	24-Feb-16
> 23-Mar-16	70	Not Available


Yeah definitely an error. It looks like it should be around March or April since 120 invites where send out this time.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Yeah definitely an error. It looks like it should be around March or April since 120 invites where send out this time.


I just hope that its an error n they correct it immediately.


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Doesnt matter*



aussie_dreams said:


> I just hope that its an error n they correct it immediately.


Doesnt really matter mate if they correct it or not as long as you get your invite aye! So lets hope 65 pointers get cleaned up in the next 2 rounds mate.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Doesnt really matter mate if they correct it or not as long as you get your invite aye! So lets hope 65 pointers get cleaned up in the next 2 rounds mate.



Pls note that all our predications of getting an invite depends on this cutoff date. if its an error its should be corrected so as to give true picture to applicants and if unfortunately it turned out to be correct date than our chances of getting an invite are pushed further for sure. lets hope for the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dheeraj81

aussie_dreams said:


> Pls note that all our predications of getting an invite depends on this cutoff date. if its an error its should be corrected so as to give true picture to applicants and if unfortunately it turned out to be correct date than our chances of getting an invite are pushed further for sure. lets hope for the best:fingerscrossed:


1) It might be an error which will be soon corrected

2) there might be people/s who could have put their eoi on hold... For some reason / for some time.... And later reactivated their EOI..

3) people who might have not accepted Invitation that time and invitation might have expired.... And after 2 months they again became eligible...


----------



## aussie_dreams

dheeraj81 said:


> 1) It might be an error which will be soon corrected
> 
> 2) there might be people/s who could have put their eoi on hold... For some reason / for some time.... And later reactivated their EOI..
> 
> 3) people who might have not accepted Invitation that time and invitation might have expired.... And after 2 months they again became eligible...


To my understanding, This should be an error and thats the only possibility here.

The cutoff date is the latest date ( not earliest date) which means that invites are sent to people who have applied "On or Before" the cut off date. it doesn't mean that cutoff will go back in past incase a dormant applicant suddenly gets active.


----------



## dheeraj81

aussie_dreams said:


> To my understanding, This should be an error and thats the only possibility here.
> 
> The cutoff date is the latest date ( not earliest date) which means that invites are sent to people who have applied "On or Before" the cut off date. it doesn't mean that cutoff will go back in past incase a dormant applicant suddenly gets active.


That could only mean only few dormant 65 pointers were invited


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> That could only mean only few dormant 65 pointers were invited


Let's wait and watch for it to get corrected or let's wait for next round results.... 

However this type of scenario has happened in past as well..


----------



## vikaschandra

now all of the applicants waiting with 65 points need to hope and pray that not many 70 pointers would join the queue cause then the cutoff would again crawl up to 70 as only 60 invites are to be sent per round...


----------



## silversulphur01

vikaschandra said:


> now all of the applicants waiting with 65 points need to hope and pray that not many 70 pointers would join the queue cause then the cutoff would again crawl up to 70 as only 60 invites are to be sent per round...


Where is it mentioned that only 60 invites will be sent for the subsequent rounds of this month?

Thought it would 120 invites per round.


----------



## Aikhan

It is understood that due to error in 20th July round, they have covered another 60 in 3rd Aug round making it 120. Next round would be of 60 ITAs each.

As per my calculations, each day '2' 70 pointers lodge EOI. Last ITA cut off for 70 pointers was 25th June. It makes approx. 39 days till 3rd Aug; therefore out of 120 invitations, approx 78 were for 70 pointers and remaining 42 were for 65 pointers. 

If we assume that cut off date is a mistake by DIBP and it is actually 7th March instead, then from 17th Feb to 7th march there are 18 days. And with this assumption, we get that 42/18 = 2.33 EOIs per day are submitted for 6.5 pointers since 17th Feb which is a low average application rate. With this, we can calculate our expected ITA dates.

If this calculation becomes correct, then we expect to have ITA in last week of Sept who had submitted EOI in mid of May like me.

________________
ACS: 17 March 2016
ACS+: 22 March 2016 (261112-Systems Analyst) 8 Yrs
IELTS: 13 May 2016 LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
189: 13 May 2016 (65 Points)


----------



## tikki2282

dheeraj81 said:


> Let's wait and watch for it to get corrected or let's wait for next round results....
> 
> However this type of scenario has happened in past as well..




Hi Dheeraj, can you please refer to those scenarios or instances. I would like to refer the same. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

silversulphur01 said:


> Where is it mentioned that only 60 invites will be sent for the subsequent rounds of this month?
> 
> Thought it would 120 invites per round.


ICT BA/SA is under pro rata arrangements which mean the total number of invitations will be divided for each round. 

1482 slots available divided by 24 rounds = ~61 invitations per round


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Interesting*



Aikhan said:


> It is understood that due to error in 20th July round, they have covered another 60 in 3rd Aug round making it 120. Next round would be of 60 ITAs each.
> 
> As per my calculations, each day '2' 70 pointers lodge EOI. Last ITA cut off for 70 pointers was 25th June. It makes approx. 39 days till 3rd Aug; therefore out of 120 invitations, approx 78 were for 70 pointers and remaining 42 were for 65 pointers.
> 
> If we assume that cut off date is a mistake by DIBP and it is actually 7th March instead, then from 17th Feb to 7th march there are 18 days. And with this assumption, we get that 42/18 = 2.33 EOIs per day are submitted for 6.5 pointers since 17th Feb which is a low average application rate. With this, we can calculate our expected ITA dates.
> 
> If this calculation becomes correct, then we expect to have ITA in last week of Sept who had submitted EOI in mid of May like me.
> 
> ________________
> ACS: 17 March 2016
> ACS+: 22 March 2016 (261112-Systems Analyst) 8 Yrs
> IELTS: 13 May 2016 LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
> 189: 13 May 2016 (65 Points)


Interesting so based on your calculation ..i have submitted on July 1 65 points then mine will be around oct last ...interesting enough i will reach 70 points on Nov 1 and it would come anyways. So in both cycles , I am getting my invite in Nov it seems ..lol


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Aikhan said:


> It is understood that due to error in 20th July round, they have covered another 60 in 3rd Aug round making it 120. Next round would be of 60 ITAs each.
> 
> As per my calculations, each day '2' 70 pointers lodge EOI. Last ITA cut off for 70 pointers was 25th June. It makes approx. 39 days till 3rd Aug; therefore out of 120 invitations, approx 78 were for 70 pointers and remaining 42 were for 65 pointers.
> 
> If we assume that cut off date is a mistake by DIBP and it is actually 7th March instead, then from 17th Feb to 7th march there are 18 days. And with this assumption, we get that 42/18 = 2.33 EOIs per day are submitted for 6.5 pointers since 17th Feb which is a low average application rate. With this, we can calculate our expected ITA dates.
> 
> If this calculation becomes correct, then we expect to have ITA in last week of Sept who had submitted EOI in mid of May like me.
> 
> ________________
> ACS: 17 March 2016
> ACS+: 22 March 2016 (261112-Systems Analyst) 8 Yrs
> IELTS: 13 May 2016 LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
> 189: 13 May 2016 (65 Points)


Sorry to sound pessimistic, but am I not right in saying we don't really have any idea on how many people are ahead on us? I have 65 points and submitted 21st March but there is no real way for me to know how many people are ahead of me. How can you predict the numbers for:

- Submitted between 3rd August and 17th August that have 70 points and higher
- 65 points submitted before 21st March.


----------



## Aikhan

Look my friend,
You have to study the trend of ITAs and cut off for the whole last year. If you gather the data of last year and compile the count of ITAs given to 70 pointers, you will have a picture that at an average '2' people apply daily with 70 points. Similarly the average applications for 65 pointers are between 4 to 5. 

If you adopt pessimistic approach, then also i think that you will get an invite in end of august or mid of september.



joeyjoejnr said:


> Sorry to sound pessimistic, but am I not right in saying we don't really have any idea on how many people are ahead on us? I have 65 points and submitted 21st March but there is no real way for me to know how many people are ahead of me. How can you predict the numbers for:
> 
> - Submitted between 3rd August and 17th August that have 70 points and higher
> - 65 points submitted before 21st March.


----------



## Hetal2407

Sorry guys to keep waiting. .I checked with the agent and he updated me that the invite was for 75 and not 65 ..He probably misguided me when I asked about chances of getting ITA at my 65 points ..I further tried to dig the details of the person. ..hrle kept me on hold and updated me with this news..So now I filed my EOI with hope for 6 or 7 mnths wait


----------



## vikaschandra

Hetal2407 said:


> Sorry guys to keep waiting. .I checked with the agent and he updated me that the invite was for 75 and not 65 ..He probably misguided me when I asked about chances of getting ITA at my 65 points ..I further tried to dig the details of the person. ..hrle kept me on hold and updated me with this news..So now I filed my EOI with hope for 6 or 7 mnths wait


well that is where we were amazed when you mentioned a 65 pointer got invite anyways now we have the clear picture. 

Best wishes with your application.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> well that is where we were amazed when you mentioned a 65 pointer got invite anyways now we have the clear picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes with your application.




Even though we still don't have a clear picture of where the current standings are but since 120 invitations have been issued I am hoping that the cutoff must have come down to 65 points.


----------



## tikki2282

Now we again have to wait for the next round to happen and then the results to be published(hoping next time there would be no errors) to see what are the chances of us getting an invite. This waiting is really killing. 

Is there any 65 pointers in this group who got invited on 3rd Aug round??


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Once the details of the next round (17th) are released it will be very interesting. Hopefully the Visa date of effect comes forward quite a lot.


----------



## varununi7

aussie_dreams said:


> In fact , all the backlog for 65 got cleared on 17th Feb draw ... so not sure whats going on...
> 
> Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
> 08-Jan-16	65	03-Oct-15
> 22-Jan-16	65	18-Dec-15
> 03-Feb-16	65	28-Jan-16
> 17-Feb-16	60	20-Mar-15
> 09-Mar-16 70	24-Feb-16
> 23-Mar-16	70	Not Available


What makes u conclude that?


----------



## Lord John Snow

Hi guys, sorry to just the queue but I moved onto 70 points today so hopefully will receive an invite this month.


----------



## Mbhasin

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi guys, sorry to just the queue but I moved onto 70 points today so hopefully will receive an invite this month.


How you did 90 ,pls mail me


----------



## aussie_dreams

varununi7 said:


> What makes u conclude that?


Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
008-Jan-16 65	03-Oct-15
22-Jan-16 65	18-Dec-15
03-Feb-16 65 28-Jan-16
17-Feb-16 60	20-Mar-15
09-Mar-16 70	24-Feb-16
23-Mar-16 70 12-Mar-16
13-apr-16 70 01-apr-16
27-apr-16 70 15-apr-16
11-may-16 70 20-apr-16
25-may-16 70 24-may-16
08-June-16 70 Quota Exhausted
20-july-16 70 25-jun-16
03-Aug-16 65 07-dec-15

I took the data from DIBP website to compile above table. you see,on 3rd feb 65 pointers till 28 Jan got cleared, on 17th Feb 16 draw the cutoff went down to 60 that means all 65 pointers were cleared off completely. 

however due to some error (or not sure whats the reason) the cutoff date gone backwards to 07 dec 15 for 65 pointers in the last draw which is surprising.i was expecting cutoff to move from 17th feb to Some date of March..

I applied my EOI with 65 points on 19th March and was hoping for a improved cut off for 65 points but that didn't happen. 

in between, one good news for us is that August would have 3 draws (3rd,17th,31st) instead of 2 and that means more people are going to get invites on 19th and 31st aug.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi guys, sorry to just the queue but I moved onto 70 points today so hopefully will receive an invite this month.


Is this from doing the PTE-A?


----------



## Lord John Snow

joeyjoejnr said:


> Is this from doing the PTE-A?


Yes, sat the exam yesterday and got the result today.


----------



## Lord John Snow

Mbhasin said:


> How you did 90 ,pls mail me


Lots of study, basically. There are no shortcuts. I wrote lots of essays, did many practice questions and 3 mock exams. Obviously, it's easier for native speakers. If it's not your mother tongue then you will need to study even harder if you need 79+. The scoring seems very fair with PTE.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Lord John Snow said:


> Lots of study, basically. There are no shortcuts. I wrote lots of essays, did many practice questions and 3 mock exams. Obviously, it's easier for native speakers. If it's not your mother tongue then you will need to study even harder if you need 79+. The scoring seems very fair with PTE.


<*SNIP*>. *See Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator *

Just goes to show how much of a sham the IELTS is.

So on their website did you buy the gold package? How much did you spend in total for PTE (including sitting fee, and any other materials)?


----------



## VBA

Lord John Snow said:


> Yes, sat the exam yesterday and got the result today.


Could you please tell me which PTE test center in Perth???


----------



## vipsonik1

Sir John, 
My two cents here. It is important for one to understand the exam pattern of PTE which is more trickier than the actual content. Even if English is not your mother tongue don't worry. As long as English was your medium of study you are good. It is good to buy a basic pack of sample tests on PTE website and that should help you clear. My PTE scores

PTE#1 L80 R79 S90 W70 (and this was without any prep)
PTE#2 L86 R85 S90 W79 (after practicing sample tests)

Hope this information helps !


----------



## vikaschandra

Lord John Snow said:


> Yes, sat the exam yesterday and got the result today.


you came back strong now alive and kicking... best wishes with your EOI...


----------



## Lord John Snow

vikaschandra said:


> you came back strong now alive and kicking... best wishes with your EOI...


Thanks alot.. What's your predicted date for my invite?


----------



## vipsonik1

You will receive invite on August 17th


----------



## Lord John Snow

joeyjoejnr said:


> <*SNIP*> Just goes to show how much of a sham the IELTS is.
> 
> So on their website did you buy the gold package? How much did you spend in total for PTE (including sitting fee, and any other materials)?


Well I guess the exam fee, plus the gold pack (twice)... so around $500. A mere drop in the ocean compared to what I've spent on exams this past year or so.


----------



## visa190qld

Does it make any difference system analyst 261112 and ICT BA 261111 ?


----------



## agokarn

visa190qld said:


> Does it make any difference system analyst 261112 and ICT BA 261111 ?




Whichever aligns well with your career progression. In my case, I am a usability analyst and not business side so opted for SA. U choose wisely what fits ur role


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

visa190qld said:


> Does it make any difference system analyst 261112 and ICT BA 261111 ?


Yes they quite different from each other tho they are under same category.


----------



## vikaschandra

Lord John Snow said:


> Thanks alot.. What's your predicted date for my invite?


with 70 Points the upcoming round should get you your ITA.


----------



## varununi7

aussie_dreams said:


> Draw Date Cutoff Visa date of effect
> 008-Jan-16 65	03-Oct-15
> 22-Jan-16 65	18-Dec-15
> 03-Feb-16 65 28-Jan-16
> 17-Feb-16 60	20-Mar-15
> 09-Mar-16 70	24-Feb-16
> 23-Mar-16 70 12-Mar-16
> 13-apr-16 70 01-apr-16
> 27-apr-16 70 15-apr-16
> 11-may-16 70 20-apr-16
> 25-may-16 70 24-may-16
> 08-June-16 70 Quota Exhausted
> 20-july-16 70 25-jun-16
> 03-Aug-16 65 07-dec-15
> 
> I took the data from DIBP website to compile above table. you see,on 3rd feb 65 pointers till 28 Jan got cleared, on 17th Feb 16 draw the cutoff went down to 60 that means all 65 pointers were cleared off completely.
> 
> however due to some error (or not sure whats the reason) the cutoff date gone backwards to 07 dec 15 for 65 pointers in the last draw which is surprising.i was expecting cutoff to move from 17th feb to Some date of March..
> 
> I applied my EOI with 65 points on 19th March and was hoping for a improved cut off for 65 points but that didn't happen.
> 
> in between, one good news for us is that August would have 3 draws (3rd,17th,31st) instead of 2 and that means more people are going to get invites on 19th and 31st aug.


That definitely does indicate that there is some problem in the last round. Thanks for the clarification. It also shows me that 60 pointers are waiting since Mar 2015 which is scary!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## sethisaab

*Grant*

By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter

Here is how my journey went

1)	ACS : Jan 16
2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
8)	Grant on 11th August
9)	IED: 17th March 2017

It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 

Patience is the key which many forum members told me 

Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help  

I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


----------



## tikki2282

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 
> 
> 
> 1)ACS : Jan 16
> 
> 2)IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 
> 3)PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 
> 4)Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 
> 5)Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 
> 6)Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 
> 7)Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 
> 8)Grant on 11th August
> 
> 9)IED: 17th March 2017
> 
> 
> 
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..




Congrats


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi Vikas......
I have applied for 190 and logged application on 11-May first CO contact was on 17-June and second CO contact was on 14-July. Post that nothing has happened. I am little confused now and tired of waiting, can you help me understand what could be reason for delay. My timelines and details are in my signature.

Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## a2avin

*Vic Invited*

Hi All,
Please to inform you that I received invitation from VIC. Will start progressing on it from Monday. Is there any Specific thread which I can look for>
BTW @RidhiRoy have you heard back?


----------



## ridhidureja

*Victoria Invitation*



a2avin said:


> Hi All,
> Please to inform you that I received invitation from VIC. Will start progressing on it from Monday. Is there any Specific thread which I can look for>
> BTW @RidhiRoy have you heard back?


Hi

I didnt't got nomination yet. Since I changed my skill to ICT Software Engineer withdrew my application for Victoria as I am onshore.

Best of Luck for your journey to Australia.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas......
> I have applied for 190 and logged application on 11-May first CO contact was on 17-June and second CO contact was on 14-July. Post that nothing has happened. I am little confused now and tired of waiting, can you help me understand what could be reason for delay. My timelines and details are in my signature.
> 
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Jagdeep these days the only subject to discuss on visa waiting threads are why so much delay what is happening with the cases of applicants who have been waiting since last 8+ months. 

Well honestly no one on the forum can tell you the exact reason. all that we hear are speculations and cannot confirm it. 

Rest assured I feel your case is close to being finalised hope to hear from DIBP in next few weeks.


----------



## aussiedream87

Lord John Snow said:


> Lots of study, basically. There are no shortcuts. I wrote lots of essays, did many practice questions and 3 mock exams. Obviously, it's easier for native speakers. If it's not your mother tongue then you will need to study even harder if you need 79+. The scoring seems very fair with PTE.


congratulations. All the best.. Been a while since I seen a score like yours  90 in all


----------



## eddy85

joeyjoejnr said:


> <*SNIP*>.Just goes to show how much of a sham the IELTS is.
> 
> So on their website did you buy the gold package? How much did you spend in total for PTE (including sitting fee, and any other materials)?



You don't need the remark.

In the very next round(17.08.2016) or max in last round of august you will receive the ITA.


----------



## eddy85

bullkaly said:


> have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 11 may 2016 and still waiting, i know there are considerable amount of applicants before me but whats scary is my visa expiring on 30 oct 2016.
> do you guys think therez chANCE BY NEXT 3 MONTHS?
> any suggestions on what i can do?
> any chances for considering onshore visa expiry date?


Bullkaly there is a rate of 100 applicant per month for 261111(approximated) with 65 or higher points and half of them have 70+

From 01.03.2016 to 17.08.2016 there might be around 550 EOI with 65+

March-June only 90 ITA are issued due to max ceiling for 2015-2016
July -60
First round of Aug 120
__________________________________
ITA's from 01.03.2016 to 03.08.2016 = 270

Actual number of EOI with 65 should be around 280(550 EOI - 270 Invitations) and around 25 EOI with 70+ subbmited an EOI from 03.08.2016 up to 17.08.2016

Based on the fact the last EOI on 03 Agust round was 65 point this mean that before you are only those who applied from 01.03.2016 to 21.05.2016 with 65 points ( 140 - Number of EOI's with 65 points invited on 03 August) is not more than 120-130.
Count next 120-130 invitations.
If number of ITA's remains stable for the next round(17.08.2016) with about 120 and you do not receive the ITA, then you will receive it in the very next round.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

eddy85 said:


> You don't need the remark.
> 
> In the very next round(17.08.2016) or max in last round of august you will receive the ITA.


Don't know that. I would say it is unlikely that I will get an invite this Wednesday as there are all the people between December and March with 65 points before me, as well as any new people with 70+ points. Maybe end of August but can't be sure.


----------



## eddy85

eddy85 said:


> You don't need the remark.
> 
> In the very next round(17.08.2016) or max in last round of august you will receive the ITA.





joeyjoejnr said:


> Don't know that. I would say it is unlikely that I will get an invite this Wednesday as there are all the people between December and March with 65 points before me, as well as any new people with 70+ points. Maybe end of August but can't be sure.


At end of february all 65 EOI's are cleared because the minimum decreased to 60 as far as I remember.


----------



## eddy85

Lord John Snow said:


> Thanks alot.. What's your predicted date for my invite?


Still no ITA?????

Maybe you have wrongly written the EOI date or your points amount at your signature


----------



## walzmin

Please update whosoever gets invite for 26111 - ICT BA's in 17 Aug, 2016 round. I have 70 points so expecting an invite.


----------



## aussie_dreams

eddy85 said:


> At end of february all 65 EOI's are cleared because the minimum decreased to 60 as far as I remember.


Absolutely right, the coming round should belong to 65 pointer who have applied in march.

The date mentioned on website is incorrect, i have asked my Mara agent to write to DIBP and seek clarity.


----------



## aishrav

Hi Guys, I am an ICT -BA with 60 pts for 189.

I applied for 189 EOI in early June and for NSW in mid June. What do you guys predict my chances and dates to move ahead?

I will complete 14 yrs of professional experience on 30th Oct out of which ACS has validated my experience since 2008. This will give me 5 more points. 

Do you guys suggest that I shall give PTE again? My scores are R74 , L76, S78 & W80. 

I have also heard that now the best time to reach australia is around Feb so I hope I have some time to wait patiently 

Please help me with your suggestions and predictions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussie_dreams

aishrav said:


> Hi Guys, I am an ICT -BA with 60 pts for 189.
> 
> I applied for 189 EOI in early June and for NSW in mid June. What do you guys predict my chances and dates to move ahead?
> 
> I will complete 14 yrs of professional experience on 30th Oct out of which ACS has validated my experience since 2008. This will give me 5 more points.
> 
> Do you guys suggest that I shall give PTE again? My scores are R74 , L76, S78 & W80.
> 
> I have also heard that now the best time to reach australia is around Feb so I hope I have some time to wait patiently
> 
> Please help me with your suggestions and predictions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would suggest that you should go for PTE Academic and looking at your current score I think you can get 78 + in all sections easily see I have applied on 19th March with 65 points I'm still waiting you can imagine that wait s going to be long for 60 pointers.


----------



## Lord John Snow

eddy85 said:


> Still no ITA?????
> 
> Maybe you have wrongly written the EOI date or your points amount at your signature


I've updated my signature. I submitted my EOI initially with 60 points on 13th May, and never received an invite. I then moved to 70 points on 10th Aug and updated the EOI.


----------



## sandeepss6s

a little less than 6.5 hours left, all the best all!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

sandeepss6s said:


> a little less than 6.5 hours left, all the best all!!!




Good luck to all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck to all!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excited to see how much of a 65 point backlog will be cleared in this round

:fingerscrossed: for a good number


----------



## tikki2282

All the best guys. Please keep the group posted with the updates.


----------



## vikaschandra

All the best to everyone waiting for their ITA. Update us as well


----------



## tikki2282

Any invites guys?


----------



## vikaschandra

Lord John Snow said:


> Well I guess the exam fee, plus the gold pack (twice)... so around $500. A mere drop in the ocean compared to what I've spent on exams this past year or so.


Lord John did you receive your Invite????


----------



## enygma

Any 65 pointer got invited in this round??


----------



## tikki2282

enygma said:


> Any 65 pointer got invited in this round??




Seems no one.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

tikki2282 said:


> Seems no one.


This job code is really getting tough...Till now not even a single update on myimmitracker who got an invite under this category...


----------



## tikki2282

Lord John Snow said:


> I've updated my signature. I submitted my EOI initially with 60 points on 13th May, and never received an invite. I then moved to 70 points on 10th Aug and updated the EOI.




Hi Lord John, any updates from your side?


----------



## Winwan

Still no news about 65 pointers invited. 

Starting to feel worry for 65 point


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

I really doubt if there was any invites at all for 65 pointers in last round or it was just a printing mistake on their website?


----------



## enygma

Looks like the cut off was once again 70 for 261111/12, in this round. Would have to wait for DIBP to update the skillselect page, for exact figure.

But the way things are moving the chances of getting an invite at 65 points anytime soon seems distant now. I doubt I would receive it before Dec/Jan time frame, if not later.


----------



## vipsonik1

enygma said:


> Looks like the cut off was once again 70 for 261111/12, in this round. Would have to wait for DIBP to update the skillselect page, for exact figure.
> 
> But the way things are moving the chances of getting an invite at 65 points anytime soon seems distant now. I doubt I would receive it before Dec/Jan time frame, if not later.




I agree with you... It doesn't look likely before Dec for 65 pointers.

Lets keep our fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyjoejnr

I'm a 65 pointer, EOI on 21st March and I didn't get an invite.

Also, I got my results from IELTS and I got L - 9,R - 9,W - 7.5,S - 9 but need at least 8 in everything.

So overall this was a terrible day. Will be waiting to see the details on the website, but it looks like I'm gonna have to head home and wait it out.


----------



## Erigela

I too haven't heard about 65 points in BA. 
Surprised to see that no one got invited with 65 points, will wait for DIBP to update more about


----------



## Erigela

*WHats the*



enygma said:


> Any 65 pointer got invited in this round??


Any idea where the cut off stopped for ICT BA with 65 points, I assume from mid Feb 2016 are waiting for invitation in BA with 65 points !!


----------



## NehaAbhi

Hi All

Joined the forum today, though I have been following this forum from months.

Well I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 5 March and still waiting for invite.

Seems no 65 pointer invited.


----------



## vipsonik1

NehaAbhi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Joined the forum today, though I have been following this forum from months.
> 
> Well I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 5 March and still waiting for invite.
> 
> Seems no 65 pointer invited.




Guys,
I applied for ICT BA with 65 on 5-Aug. lets be patient, 65 will surely be cleared before end of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erigela

NehaAbhi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Joined the forum today, though I have been following this forum from months.
> 
> Well I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 5 March and still waiting for invite.
> 
> Seems no 65 pointer invited.


its unfortunate you haven't invited in this round, However you will be invited soon. I'm also looking forward for invitation as my 485 visa expires in November mid week. 
unless DIBP update we wont have correct information about this invitation round.


----------



## Maggie-May24

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Lord John, any updates from your side?


He's updated his signature so it looks like he received his invitation this morning.


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations to all those who were invited. Please withdraw you nominations for NSW or other can be benefited out of it.
Thanks!


----------



## tikki2282

Maggie-May24 said:


> He's updated his signature so it looks like he received his invitation this morning.




We have to now wait for the DIBP to update the results, hopefully this time they update it correct and say they update it correct this time and assuming that only 70 pointers have been invited in this round, we still have to wait long to know how far 65 pointers have reached.


----------



## tikki2282

Erigela said:


> Any idea where the cut off stopped for ICT BA with 65 points, I assume from mid Feb 2016 are waiting for invitation in BA with 65 points !!




You are correct. Last 65 pointers invitation was on 17 th feb.


----------



## baker1991

joeyjoejnr said:


> I'm a 65 pointer, EOI on 21st March and I didn't get an invite.
> 
> Also, I got my results from IELTS and I got L - 9,R - 9,W - 7.5,S - 9 but need at least 8 in everything.
> 
> So overall this was a terrible day. Will be waiting to see the details on the website, but it looks like I'm gonna have to head home and wait it out.


Change to PTE mate. My language scores in IELTS were a bit like yours but I changed to PTE and boosted my total score from 65 to 75.


----------



## baker1991

joeyjoejnr said:


> I'm a 65 pointer, EOI on 21st March and I didn't get an invite.
> 
> Also, I got my results from IELTS and I got L - 9,R - 9,W - 7.5,S - 9 but need at least 8 in everything.
> 
> So overall this was a terrible day. Will be waiting to see the details on the website, but it looks like I'm gonna have to head home and wait it out.


According to a large immigration agency, people with 65 lodged on 21/02/2016 were invited.


----------



## Erigela

Hopefully it should move in this round. otherwise will apply for NSW sponsor with means i can reach 70 points and this will help me to stay out of danger zone.


----------



## asharaj

Erigela said:


> Any idea where the cut off stopped for ICT BA with 65 points, I assume from mid Feb 2016 are waiting for invitation in BA with 65 points !!


As per skill select, for those 65 pointers who have applied before 7 Dec 2015 have just been invited in this 3rd Aug 2016 round. I am not sure where there is information that those in Feb 2016 have been invited.


----------



## baker1991

asharaj said:


> As per skill select, for those 65 pointers who have applied before 7 Dec 2015 have just been invited in this 3rd Aug 2016 round. I am not sure where there is information that those in Feb 2016 have been invited.


I think that 65 (submitted 07/12/2015) who was invited on 3rd August 2016 applied for state nomination and only just got the nomination approved.


----------



## Erigela

I assume that as a wrong info, in immitracker people got invitation for 16 Feb 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
check there


----------



## joeyjoejnr

baker1991 said:


> According to a large immigration agency, people with 65 lodged on 21/02/2016 were invited.


Source?


----------



## baker1991

joeyjoejnr said:


> Source?


A friend of mine is a client of an immigration agency. Their internal report shows that a client who submitted his EOI on 21/02/2016 with 65 points received invitation this morning.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

baker1991 said:


> Change to PTE mate. My language scores in IELTS were a bit like yours but I changed to PTE and boosted my total score from 65 to 75.


Thats the plan, only problem is there are no tests available until the 5th September.

Do they get cancellations often?


----------



## baker1991

joeyjoejnr said:


> Thats the plan, only problem is there are no tests available until the 5th September.
> 
> Do they get cancellations often?


They do. But it is kinda difficult to get those slots as many people are trying to get an earlier session. 5th September is not too bad. The only available tests in Brisbane are after 22nd September now.


----------



## tikki2282

baker1991 said:


> A friend of mine is a client of an immigration agency. Their internal report shows that a client who submitted his EOI on 21/02/2016 with 65 points received invitation this morning.




Request you to ask your friend to verify the same with agency once again? It would be a great help to everyone in the group. Thanks.


----------



## tikki2282

baker1991 said:


> Change to PTE mate. My language scores in IELTS were a bit like yours but I changed to PTE and boosted my total score from 65 to 75.




What's your EOI date? And did you got the invite yesterday?


----------



## baker1991

tikki2282 said:


> Request you to ask your friend to verify the same with agency once again? It would be a great help to everyone in the group. Thanks.


Yes it is confirmed. That agency sent invitation updates for Pro Rata occupations for every invitation round. A client with 65 points (submitted on 21/02/2016) was invited. However, their updates only relate to their own clients. So it is possible that the cut-off date is after 21/02/2016.


----------



## baker1991

tikki2282 said:


> What's your EOI date? And did you got the invite yesterday?


My EOI date is today as my PTE score only came out this morning.


----------



## Erigela

tikki2282 said:


> What's your EOI date? And did you got the invite yesterday?


My EOI effect date is 4th April 2016, I haven't got invited.


----------



## tikki2282

baker1991 said:


> My EOI date is today as my PTE score only came out this morning.




You would surely be getting an invite in the next round. Good luck.


----------



## baker1991

tikki2282 said:


> You would surely be getting an invite in the next round. Good luck.


Thanks very much. Really appreciate it


----------



## tikki2282

baker1991 said:


> Yes it is confirmed. That agency sent invitation updates for Pro Rata occupations for every invitation round. A client with 65 points (submitted on 21/02/2016) was invited. However, their updates only relate to their own clients. So it is possible that the cut-off date is after 21/02/2016.




Good to hear that agency sent updates to all the clients. What's your friend job code, points and EOI date?


----------



## btbuddy

baker1991 said:


> They do. But it is kinda difficult to get those slots as many people are trying to get an earlier session. 5th September is not too bad. The only available tests in Brisbane are after 22nd September now.


Hello baker1991,

Am preparing for my PTE exam as well. Really having challenges with the reading section. How did you prepare for the exam to get such great grades?


----------



## joeyjoejnr

The IELTS fun train continues!

I just got word that my remark has been successful for my written test. So I'll get the money back. Bad thing is they are making me wait 2 days until they tell me the new result.

Jokers!


----------



## baker1991

btbuddy said:


> Hello baker1991,
> 
> Am preparing for my PTE exam as well. Really having challenges with the reading section. How did you prepare for the exam to get such great grades?


Hi there,

What question types are challenging to you? I personally find re-order paragraphs a bit confusing. But as long as you are familiar with the test format, you should be fine. For reading the most important thing is vocabulary. Try to expose yourself to as many new words as possible every day and make sure you have a general idea of what that word means when you actually see it in the exam.


----------



## baker1991

joeyjoejnr said:


> The IELTS fun train continues!
> 
> I just got word that my remark has been successful for my written test. So I'll get the money back. Bad thing is they are making me wait 2 days until they tell me the new result.
> 
> Jokers!


Good luck. Hope they bring your writing score to above 8!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## joeyjoejnr

baker1991 said:


> Good luck. Hope they bring your writing score to above 8!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Thanks, I'm not optimistic it will go from 7 to 8 but you never know.


----------



## btbuddy

baker1991 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What question types are challenging to you? I personally find re-order paragraphs a bit confusing. But as long as you are familiar with the test format, you should be fine. For reading the most important thing is vocabulary. Try to expose yourself to as many new words as possible every day and make sure you have a general idea of what that word means when you actually see it in the exam.


Bang on, just took a reading practice test and got very good grades in all the sections apart from re order paragraph. Got both of them wrong!!

If you can help me with any specific strategy for handling re order paragraph, i would be very grateful.


----------



## baker1991

btbuddy said:


> Bang on, just took a reading practice test and got very good grades in all the sections apart from re order paragraph. Got both of them wrong!!
> 
> If you can help me with any specific strategy for handling re order paragraph, i would be very grateful.


Probably read more carefully and try to order at least 2 pairs of sentences correctly. Because this question type is marked on how many correct pairs of sentences you have got, you can easily get partial credit.

Frankly speaking, some of those re-order paragraph sentences do not seem to follow any other sentences and you can place them anywhere. Do not spend too much time on this. Take a best guess!


----------



## btbuddy

baker1991 said:


> Probably read more carefully and try to order at least 2 pairs of sentences correctly. Because this question type is marked on how many correct pairs of sentences you have got, you can easily get partial credit.
> 
> Frankly speaking, some of those re-order paragraph sentences do not seem to follow any other sentences and you can place them anywhere. Do not spend too much time on this. Take a best guess!


Awesome!! 
That's a great suggestion. If we are unsure, at least we will end up getting partial marks for pairing them together. 

Thank you buddy and hope you get your PR very soon


----------



## FFacs

joeyjoejnr said:


> Thanks, I'm not optimistic it will go from 7 to 8 but you never know.


I'm in a different but very similar boat as you. I took TOEFL which requires L28, R29, S24, W30 out of 30 points. My score? L30, R30, S30..... W27. I am beyond gutted and also think I'm being scammed. I've applied for a remark too. I write for business publications and the press for goodness sake. I read the samples, they were really average. I'm tempted to travel to another country to have a go at Pearson if they don't give me 30 points. 

At least you know they will be providing a new grade in your case. I'm on some laborious process where i need to fax (yes fax... hello, 1981 calling) a review request which they will pick up within 7 to 10 working days. It will then take 3 weeks. Yes, 7 to 10 working days to pull a fax off the machine and process it, when one can book a new test online in an instant. That's so clearly meant to steer you towards taking a retest and paying the full fee. 

Apparently I'll know it's being processed because the money will disappear off my card, and I'll know it's done because.... well actually no, I won't know. If it's successful my grade will quietly change in the background; and if not I guess I'll still think I'm waiting. Presumably at some point I'm meant to crack in desperation at my family's life being put on hold at the whim of some faceless, unaccountable bureaucracy across the pond and hand over another USD250 to test again.

These organisations have both applicants and the countries who would, presumably, prefer to have talented candidates by the b***s. Time to shake up that club methinks. I'd pay an extra USD50 for a company that could give results in 96 hours and turn around remarks within 48. Hell, I'd pay an extra USD100 if it could fulfill the following:

Dates available ad-hoc using well known testing centres
Privacy and quiet for testing
Results within 96 hours
Remarks within 48 hours
No arsing around with faxed requests
Efficient postage of results to institutions (sent out the day the test results come online)

Gap in the market for any bright spark. Hell, gap in the market for any of the incumbents who want to destroy the competition. That they don't tells me they are all too cosy giving poor service.

Let us know how the remark goes. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

FFacs said:


> I'm in a different but very similar boat as you. I took TOEFL which requires L28, R29, S24, W30 out of 30 points. My score? L30, R30, S30..... W27. I am beyond gutted and also think I'm being scammed. I've applied for a remark too. I write for business publications and the press for goodness sake. I read the samples, they were really average. I'm tempted to travel to another country to have a go at Pearson if they don't give me 30 points.
> 
> At least you know they will be providing a new grade in your case. I'm on some laborious process where i need to fax (yes fax... hello, 1981 calling) a review request which they will pick up within 7 to 10 working days. It will then take 3 weeks. Yes, 7 to 10 working days to pull a fax off the machine and process it, when one can book a new test online in an instant. That's so clearly meant to steer you towards taking a retest and paying the full fee.
> 
> Apparently I'll know it's being processed because the money will disappear off my card, and I'll know it's done because.... well actually no, I won't know. If it's successful my grade will quietly change in the background; and if not I guess I'll still think I'm waiting. Presumably at some point I'm meant to crack in desperation at my family's life being put on hold at the whim of some faceless, unaccountable bureaucracy across the pond and hand over another USD250 to test again.
> 
> These organisations have both applicants and the countries who would, presumably, prefer to have talented candidates by the b***s. Time to shake up that club methinks. I'd pay an extra USD50 for a company that could give results in 96 hours and turn around remarks within 48. Hell, I'd pay an extra USD100 if it could fulfill the following:
> 
> Dates available ad-hoc using well known testing centres
> Privacy and quiet for testing
> Results within 96 hours
> Remarks within 48 hours
> No arsing around with faxed requests
> Efficient postage of results to institutions (sent out the day the test results come online)
> 
> Gap in the market for any bright spark. Hell, gap in the market for any of the incumbents who want to destroy the competition. That they don't tells me they are all too cosy giving poor service.
> 
> Let us know how the remark goes. Crossing my fingers for you.


Mate I feel your pain! They really need to look at how they mark the writing section for these tests. The majority of people score highly in the other sections, only to be let down by the written part.

But then again if they didn't keep screwing us on the tests they would be turning a hefty profit!


----------



## enygma

Does anyone has any idea regarding the current trend of NSW SS for ICT BA? Planning to file EoI for 190, the 189 invite seems a good 4/5 months away, if not more.


----------



## auflip

baker1991 said:


> Yes it is confirmed. That agency sent invitation updates for Pro Rata occupations for every invitation round. A client with 65 points (submitted on 21/02/2016) was invited. However, their updates only relate to their own clients. So it is possible that the cut-off date is after 21/02/2016.


Just joined the forums, but have been lurking for months.
EOI (65) Feb 28, 2016

No invite yet.
If it is true that a 65 submitted 21st Feb received their invite, then I am hopeful for the next round  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikki2282

auflip said:


> Just joined the forums, but have been lurking for months.
> 
> EOI (65) Feb 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> No invite yet.
> 
> If it is true that a 65 submitted 21st Feb received their invite, then I am hopeful for the next round  :fingerscrossed:




All the best. Do keep the group posted with the updates.


----------



## tikki2282

NehaAbhi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Joined the forum today, though I have been following this forum from months.
> 
> Well I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 5 March and still waiting for invite.
> 
> Seems no 65 pointer invited.




All the best for the next round. Do keep the group posted with the updates.


----------



## Erigela

NehaAbhi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Joined the forum today, though I have been following this forum from months.
> 
> Well I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points on 5 March and still waiting for invite.
> 
> Seems no 65 pointer invited.


Hmm looks like the wait time is taking longer as expected. I applied on April and waiting for invitation before my visa expires in November.
Please do update if you hear in the next round


----------



## joeyjoejnr

Erigela said:


> Hmm looks like the wait time is taking longer as expected. I applied on April and waiting for invitation before my visa expires in November.
> Please do update if you hear in the next round


Once they release the result details of the invite round for the 17th we will have a slightly better idea. If they were inviting 65 pointers from the end of Feb they we might be in a better situation (my EOI is 21st March), however if it is Jan or start of Feb it could be another couple of months.


----------



## amabrouk

Any recent NSW invitations for 261112??


----------



## aussiedream87

amabrouk said:


> Any recent NSW invitations for 261112??


Here is URL where you can get your answer. https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Choose the code and State as NSW and you will have all the cases lodged under the desired code and their timelines


----------



## enygma

amabrouk said:


> Any recent NSW invitations for 261112??


Don't think there has been any invite from NSW for 261111/12 group, since April/May


----------



## aussiedream87

enygma said:


> Don't think there has been any invite from NSW for 261111/12 group, since April/May


Someone I know was invited in April. So post that I havent heard much abt 261112


----------



## Erigela

aussiedream87 said:


> Someone I know was invited in April. So post that I havent heard much abt 261112


Hi 
Does the state sponsor have to approve your EOI and then you will receive invitation or is it like you got 65 and EOI comes into effect


----------



## aussiedream87

Erigela said:


> Hi
> Does the state sponsor have to approve your EOI and then you will receive invitation or is it like you got 65 and EOI comes into effect


Yes so its a nomination that you will receive from NSW. Once you acknowledge that with 300AUD they validate it and send you an invite on skillselect.


----------



## aussiedream87

Hello All,

Please update your signatures with points, code etc and also update you case on www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## Erigela

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes so its a nomination that you will receive from NSW. Once you acknowledge that with 300AUD they validate it and send you an invite on skillselect.


Does VIc has state sponsor for ICT Business Analyst.
For example if I submit my EOI for NSW state sponsor today assuming 1-2 months and once NSW approves, i will get an invite, is this right?


----------



## FFacs

Yes. Victoria does sponsor the same. Most don't like you going for multiple sponsorships, it gives the impression you are just using it for points rather than making commitment. Also best in mind the scoring they use. Gor NSW standard of English and experience play a role, which i read as a preference for superior English and 8 years in last 10 or even experience before the last 10.


----------



## aussiedream87

Erigela said:


> Does VIc has state sponsor for ICT Business Analyst.
> For example if I submit my EOI for NSW state sponsor today assuming 1-2 months and once NSW approves, i will get an invite, is this right?


VIC has ICT BA and yes you have ur eoi for NSW and u ll get the invite once they approve it


----------



## Erigela

FFacs said:


> Yes. Victoria does sponsor the same. Most don't like you going for multiple sponsorships, it gives the impression you are just using it for points rather than making commitment. Also best in mind the scoring they use. Gor NSW standard of English and experience play a role, which i read as a preference for superior English and 8 years in last 10 or even experience before the last 10.


I heard VIC doesn't have. If it does i can apply for VIC as I am currently working and staying in VIC. 
I applied with 65 points in April for 189 in ICT BA, looking for a plan B to stay safe before my visa expires in November.


----------



## FFacs

Erigela said:


> I heard VIC doesn't have. If it does i can apply for VIC as I am currently working and staying in VIC.
> I applied with 65 points in April for 189 in ICT BA, looking for a plan B to stay safe before my visa expires in November.


State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Here's the list from their site. Note the experience requirement though...


----------



## Erigela

I don't have experience. Joined recently in March. 
Any idea for SC189 with 65 points in BA was invited ?


----------



## joeyjoejnr

My remark for the written IELTS came in and it went up a full mark from 7 to 8!

Mixed emotions on this - happy that I never have to sit that horrid exam again but very annoyed that this should have been sorted 3 weeks ago! Since then I booked another exam for $AUD 330 as well as buying the gold prep pack for PTE-A ($78). Not to mentioned to thousands of dollars of lost earnings from potentially 3 weeks work.

I'm going to write a letter of complaint to IELTS asking for the $330 back for the exam I shouldn't have had to sit. It isn't my fault their examiners are incompetent, but I don't they will offer it. I'm used to getting screwed by them.

By the way, if anyone is interested in buying my PTE-A gold pack off me (for a discount) send me a PM. There are two practice exams that you can do and get marked as well as all the sample questions.I didn't do any of the practice exams.


----------



## FFacs

To be honest most states/territories look like they're trying to balance the profile of their applicants by demanding higher English and experience 'scores'.

Anzscosearch is a useful site to use. NT looks like it might work, as they are quite hard on offshore applicants, which will improve your chances. I think you risk raising their ire if you intend to stay in Victoria though. It's one thing to ask for state sponsorship offshore and not move there, but to stay put in Victoria.... not sure they'll be so happy about that. Reviewing them I think it's likely your only option.


----------



## Erigela

Congrats and you will move to top of the ladder


----------



## FFacs

I'm really happy for you mate. I know that thinking of the money hurts, but the key point here is you are DONE with those exams. Hope i get similar news to you.


----------



## aussiedream87

Erigela said:


> I don't have experience. Joined recently in March.
> Any idea for SC189 with 65 points in BA was invited ?


189 with 65 points will take time. as of now cut off is 70 points.


----------



## Erigela

aussiedream87 said:


> 189 with 65 points will take time. as of now cut off is 70 points.


I haven't heard who got invited in the latest round. Did you know anyone who got invited for 65 points ? 
i checked Immitracker and it says last invited for 65 was in Mid Feb.


----------



## FFacs

Erigela said:


> I haven't heard who got invited in the latest round. Did you know anyone who got invited for 65 points ?
> i checked Immitracker and it says last invited for 65 was in Mid Feb.


It looks like 70 points are getting it straight away. I don't believe that they are getting 30 70 point applications a week, so it's pretty safe to say they are working the backlog.


----------



## joeyjoejnr

aussiedream87 said:


> 189 with 65 points will take time. as of now cut off is 70 points.


We don't know if the cut off is 70. For the 3rd August the cut off was down to 65 points, so hopefully it should still be the same. 

We will know more details once they release the stats for 17th August.


----------



## Erigela

FFacs said:


> It looks like 70 points are getting it straight away. I don't believe that they are getting 30 70 point applications a week, so it's pretty safe to say they are working the backlog.


Yeah, hardly 5 in a week or maximum 10 and these will be most offshore when compared to onshore. At least 65 should move forward, surprising haven't hear anything whom I know.


----------



## Erigela

joeyjoejnr said:


> We don't know if the cut off is 70. For the 3rd August the cut off was down to 65 points, so hopefully it should still be the same.
> 
> We will know more details once they release the stats for 17th August.


As far I know who ever is top of the table with highest points will get invite. 
If considered for 65 according to EOI date of effect will get invite. Hopefully 60-40 ratios should receives invite.


----------



## aussiedream87

joeyjoejnr said:


> We don't know if the cut off is 70. For the 3rd August the cut off was down to 65 points, so hopefully it should still be the same.
> 
> We will know more details once they release the stats for 17th August.


Agree to what you said joeyjoejnr. The 65 pointer was from 7 December 2015. So if someone enrolls new EOI with 65 points the wait may be long. But, its good if we have cut off come down below 65 points


----------



## joeyjoejnr

To be honest (and I hope am wrong), anyone with 60 points is in a pretty bad position and it could be end of the year before they get an invite.

At the minute in front of a 60 pointer there is:

- Anyone on 70+ points
- Everyone on 65 points for the last 6 months (since Feb)
- Anyone who submits 65,70 or greater than 70 points going forward
- Anyone with 60 points who submitted EOI before them

We'll need to see the stats for the 17th August first.


----------



## dreamsanj

joeyjoejnr said:


> To be honest (and I hope am wrong), anyone with 60 points is in a pretty bad position and it could be end of the year before they get an invite.
> 
> At the minute in front of a 60 pointer there is:
> 
> - Anyone on 70+ points
> - Everyone on 65 points for the last 6 months (since Feb)
> - Anyone who submits 65,70 or greater than 70 points going forward
> - Anyone with 60 points who submitted EOI before them
> 
> We'll need to see the stats for the 17th August first.


With current state of affair,, you should get your invite in next round. well Good luck. also grant might come well before one month. that's what is current status.

for other 65 and 60 pointers. I would suggest if you are open for state nomination then look for it. I got a call from a friend today morning that NSW gave nomination for 65+ guy and he is thinking of accepting it.

last year, 65 pointers started right after august. But with PTE wave a lot of people like me started getting 60,65,70 points and then the queue became over loaded. the 60 pointers like me were waiting untill feb 2016 when feb-march 15, 2015 applicants cleared. rest of were so joyful that next invitation round would open flood gates for 60 pointers.

Sadly that did not happen. the bar was "RAISED" and only 70 pointer were stated to get fished out. so many 65 pointers and 60 pointers in april got NSW nomination. I know for sure that 60 pointers accepted the nomination but 65 Pointers were hopeful for 189 nomination and many have not. so there is still a backlog of those people.

so coming to current situation. we can only predict that 65 pointers will start getting invites after sep rounds.

again as explained by you. first choice would be 75+ guys, then 70 guys and if any invites are left will be given to 65.

So what about 60+.

please look at your points. if there is chance to improve your english score and move up the ladder.. look at that. see if you have patner skills in 190.. apply for state nomination and the moment you get it dont waste any time.

good luck to all.


----------



## mchandna

dreamsanj said:


> With current state of affair,, you should get your invite in next round. well Good luck. also grant might come well before one month. that's what is current status.
> 
> 
> 
> for other 65 and 60 pointers. I would suggest if you are open for state nomination then look for it. I got a call from a friend today morning that NSW gave nomination for 65+ guy and he is thinking of accepting it.
> 
> 
> 
> last year, 65 pointers started right after august. But with PTE wave a lot of people like me started getting 60,65,70 points and then the queue became over loaded. the 60 pointers like me were waiting untill feb 2016 when feb-march 15, 2015 applicants cleared. rest of were so joyful that next invitation round would open flood gates for 60 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly that did not happen. the bar was "RAISED" and only 70 pointer were stated to get fished out. so many 65 pointers and 60 pointers in april got NSW nomination. I know for sure that 60 pointers accepted the nomination but 65 Pointers were hopeful for 189 nomination and many have not. so there is still a backlog of those people.
> 
> 
> 
> so coming to current situation. we can only predict that 65 pointers will start getting invites after sep rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> again as explained by you. first choice would be 75+ guys, then 70 guys and if any invites are left will be given to 65.
> 
> 
> 
> So what about 60+.
> 
> 
> 
> please look at your points. if there is chance to improve your english score and move up the ladder.. look at that. see if you have patner skills in 190.. apply for state nomination and the moment you get it dont waste any time.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to all.




Heya, did u friend got invite for NSW with 65 points for job code 261111/261112??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

No his wife had 261312. he was statitisian.. so for 190 their total was 65+
going by last year. 190 for NSW for 261111 might come only after 2017 march


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Jagdeep these days the only subject to discuss on visa waiting threads are why so much delay what is happening with the cases of applicants who have been waiting since last 8+ months.
> 
> Well honestly no one on the forum can tell you the exact reason. all that we hear are speculations and cannot confirm it.
> 
> Rest assured I feel your case is close to being finalised hope to hear from DIBP in next few weeks.


Thanks for encouraging words Vikas, Hope to hear from them soon, as its very very difficult to wait.
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## babbar_manish

Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.


ANZSCO - 261111
EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## Sf80

In April I recieved invite at 60 for nsw including state nomination my points were 65... Looking at the situation I believe it was pure luck as my eoi was submitted almost towards mid-end of March 2016 

Rest happen quite quick... Despite the fact I was inclined towards Melbourne and the flexibility 189 offers i thought it will be foolish of me to miss my chance and wait..

People here are right if you don't have any obligations and you feel you can give state nomination a try.. Do that... 2 years aren't that big a deal

Good luck


----------



## vipsonik1

How much time does it usually take for the invitation round result update on skillselect site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016




Congratulations


----------



## mendesma

*VIC Nomination for ICT BA (261111) with 55+5 Points*

Having seen lots of disheartening posts about the almost close to impossible chance of ICT Business Analysts (261111) with 55+5 points, getting a state nomination, I would like to leave a positive and optimistic note about my case.

My husband is an ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111) with 55 points and he just got nominated by VIC to apply to 190 Subclass visa.

Timeline:
EOI VIC Submission - 10/06/2016
VIC contact questioning about why we would like to live in VIC - 07/07/2016
VIC Nomination - 19/08/2016

Never give up and keep your hopes high!
Good luck to you all!


----------



## vikaschandra

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Congratulations Manish


----------



## vikaschandra

mendesma said:


> Having seen lots of disheartening posts about the almost close to impossible chance of ICT Business Analysts (261111) with 55+5 points, getting a state nomination, I would like to leave a positive and optimistic note about my case.
> 
> My husband is an ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111) with 55 points and he just got nominated by VIC to apply to 190 Subclass visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI VIC Submission - 10/06/2016
> VIC contact questioning about why we would like to live in VIC - 07/07/2016
> VIC Nomination - 19/08/2016
> 
> Never give up and keep your hopes high!
> Good luck to you all!


Wonderful! Congratulations to you and your husband. It indeed should boost up the spirits of people awaiting nominations. VIC nominating with 55+5 is astonishing news. 
Your case should bring back hopes. 
Best wishes with further application processing.


----------



## immigrant589

I applied for QLD(190 skilled migration) with 60+5 Point and have received ITA from QLD for 261112, but I am about to loose 5 points due to age on 29th August. Shall I submit the application, how will this proceed further if I loose 5 points

Urgent response in required as I have to submit the application in the next 5 days


----------



## vikaschandra

immigrant589 said:


> I applied for QLD(190 skilled migration) with 60+5 Point and have received ITA from QLD for 261112, but I am about to loose 5 points due to age on 29th August. Shall I submit the application, how will this proceed further if I loose 5 points
> 
> Urgent response in required as I have to submit the application in the next 5 days


If you have recieved your ITA the eoi must have freezed and there would be no change due to age.


----------



## Erigela

dreamsanj said:


> With current state of affair,, you should get your invite in next round. well Good luck. also grant might come well before one month. that's what is current status.
> 
> for other 65 and 60 pointers. I would suggest if you are open for state nomination then look for it. I got a call from a friend today morning that NSW gave nomination for 65+ guy and he is thinking of accepting it.
> 
> last year, 65 pointers started right after august. But with PTE wave a lot of people like me started getting 60,65,70 points and then the queue became over loaded. the 60 pointers like me were waiting untill feb 2016 when feb-march 15, 2015 applicants cleared. rest of were so joyful that next invitation round would open flood gates for 60 pointers.
> 
> Sadly that did not happen. the bar was "RAISED" and only 70 pointer were stated to get fished out. so many 65 pointers and 60 pointers in april got NSW nomination. I know for sure that 60 pointers accepted the nomination but 65 Pointers were hopeful for 189 nomination and many have not. so there is still a backlog of those people.
> 
> so coming to current situation. we can only predict that 65 pointers will start getting invites after sep rounds.
> 
> again as explained by you. first choice would be 75+ guys, then 70 guys and if any invites are left will be given to 65.
> 
> So what about 60+.
> 
> please look at your points. if there is chance to improve your english score and move up the ladder.. look at that. see if you have patner skills in 190.. apply for state nomination and the moment you get it dont waste any time.
> 
> good luck to all.


Thanks for the details & info provided. 
A quick doubt if you get NSW invite is there any rule or statement as a part of the Grant you need to stay in NSW or you can stay else where. 
The reason for asking is i'm working in VIC as a BA and waiting for my invitation since April with 65 points in 261111. To stay safe recently applied for NSW nomination with 70 points, the reason to launch 190 is my visa is going to expire by mid november.


----------



## meet2ami

Erigela said:


> Thanks for the details & info provided.
> A quick doubt if you get NSW invite is there any rule or statement as a part of the Grant you need to stay in NSW or you can stay else where.
> The reason for asking is i'm working in VIC as a BA and waiting for my invitation since April with 65 points in 261111. To stay safe recently applied for NSW nomination with 70 points, the reason to launch 190 is my visa is going to expire by mid november.


If you get a state sponsorship, then the rule is you have to stay and work in that state for a minimum of 2 years.
I would say apply for both the states. I guess you have high probabilty for VIC as you are working there. Also with 65 points you will get invitation soon. Patience is the key!


----------



## dreamsanj

Erigela said:


> Thanks for the details & info provided.
> A quick doubt if you get NSW invite is there any rule or statement as a part of the Grant you need to stay in NSW or you can stay else where.
> The reason for asking is i'm working in VIC as a BA and waiting for my invitation since April with 65 points in 261111. To stay safe recently applied for NSW nomination with 70 points, the reason to launch 190 is my visa is going to expire by mid november.


well what can I say. VIC works in its mysterious ways. if you have 65 points already then you should get your invite from them but if that has not happend then its still raising questions on VIC invites.

if you get NSW invite you have to work in NSW region for 2 years. Many times I have read VIC sponsored people writing to VIC authorities and explaining their inability to secure jobs and moving to different state. But NSW does not allow that. they write "try harder".

If you have submitted the application and resume for VIC with VIC address and company letters. I guess you should get it soon'


----------



## FFacs

mendesma said:


> Having seen lots of disheartening posts about the almost close to impossible chance of ICT Business Analysts (261111) with 55+5 points, getting a state nomination, I would like to leave a positive and optimistic note about my case.
> 
> My husband is an ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111) with 55 points and he just got nominated by VIC to apply to 190 Subclass visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI VIC Submission - 10/06/2016
> VIC contact questioning about why we would like to live in VIC - 07/07/2016
> VIC Nomination - 19/08/2016
> 
> Never give up and keep your hopes high!
> Good luck to you all!


That's a great story... and interesting. I'm still trying to work out the rhyme and reason of these invites. It seems to me that it is a lot more discretionary than the DIBP. Do you mind if I ask your husband's nationality and points build-up?


----------



## mendesma

FFacs said:


> That's a great story... and interesting. I'm still trying to work out the rhyme and reason of these invites. It seems to me that it is a lot more discretionary than the DIBP. Do you mind if I ask your husband's nationality and points build-up?


We are both Portuguese.
And you’re right, we’ve always heard that state nominations are much more discretionary and take a lot into account the professional experience and the companies candidates have worked for.
I believe this why my husband has been invited, he has many years of international experience working for top tier multinational companies.

Points:
Age 44 - 15 points
IELTS L9, R7.5, W7, S8 Overall 8 - 10 points
Education - 15 points
Australia Skilled Employment - 5 points
Overseas Skilled Employment - 10 points
State Nomination - 5 points


----------



## vikaschandra

mendesma said:


> We are both Portuguese.
> And you’re right, we’ve always heard that state nominations are much more discretionary and take a lot into account the professional experience and the companies candidates have worked for.
> I believe this why my husband has been invited, he has many years of international experience working for top tier multinational companies.
> 
> Points:
> Age 44 - 15 points
> IELTS L9, R7.5, W7, S8 Overall 8 - 10 points
> Education - 15 points
> Australia Skilled Employment - 5 points
> Overseas Skilled Employment - 10 points
> State Nomination - 5 points


This is why it is called Skilled Immigration  Experience Counts


----------



## sandeepss6s

2611 invites at 65 points with doe upto 21 February 2016 9.53 pm

Source: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/17-august-2016-round-results.aspx
Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

*17th August Round Results*

Results from 17th August Rounds Published... Nothing mentioned for Pro Rata List the result still shows for 3rd August


----------



## vikaschandra

sandeepss6s said:


> 2611 invites at 65 points with doe upto 21 February 2016 9.53 pm
> 
> Source: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/17-august-2016-round-results.aspx
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


dates for ICT BA/SA is not from 17th August Round.. it is till from 3rd August Round


----------



## sandeepss6s

vikaschandra said:


> dates for ICT BA/SA is not from 17th August Round.. it is till from 3rd August Round











Yes, you are right
Seems promising and hoping that the actual 17th Aug results would have moved into March

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

mendesma said:


> We are both Portuguese.
> And you’re right, we’ve always heard that state nominations are much more discretionary and take a lot into account the professional experience and the companies candidates have worked for.
> I believe this why my husband has been invited, he has many years of international experience working for top tier multinational companies.
> 
> Points:
> Age 44 - 15 points
> IELTS L9, R7.5, W7, S8 Overall 8 - 10 points
> Education - 15 points
> Australia Skilled Employment - 5 points
> Overseas Skilled Employment - 10 points
> State Nomination - 5 points


That's good to know. His profile seems somewhat similar to mine. I'm also "senior" in more ways than one. If I get all my experience recognised and a bit of luck with the English tests I will come in at 65 points, Superior English and 20 years experience working into the CxO layer of some major multinationals (the big names). Hopefully NSW will see that as interesting.

Why Victoria, by the way? I'm torn between there and NSW; I'm going for the latter as the in Sydney seems that little bit more buoyant.


----------



## ridhidureja

*EOI 189 with July 2016*



sandeepss6s said:


> Yes, you are right
> Seems promising and hoping that the actual 17th Aug results would have moved into March
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Hi All

Does it mean that till 21st February all the EOI have been cleared for ICT BA

I am tryinig to understand from ICT SE perspective.

As I have applied for EOI 189 from 13th May with 60 Points.


Regards
Ridhi
ICT SE 2613


----------



## sandeepss6s

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does it mean that till 21st February all the EOI have been cleared for ICT BA
> 
> I am tryinig to understand from ICT SE perspective.
> 
> As I have applied for EOI 189 from 13th May with 60 Points.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi
> ICT SE 2613


It means for 2611* all 65 pointers upto 21st Feb are cleared and all 65+ pointers till date (3rd Aug) are cleared

For 2613* they have cleared 65 pointers with doe as of 27 June 2016 12.24 pm

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja

*EOI 189 with July 2016*



sandeepss6s said:


> It means for 2611* all 65 pointers upto 21st Feb are cleared and all 65+ pointers till date (3rd Aug) are cleared
> 
> For 2613* they have cleared 65 pointers with doe as of 27 June 2016 12.24 pm
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Hi All

Like it came down to 65 for ICT BA. 

Will it come down to 60 for ICT SE.

For Software Engineer I am not getting any separate thread where there is tracking like ICT BA

If anybody has tracked ICT SE also from last year please share the thoughts.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## tikki2282

sandeepss6s said:


> Yes, you are right
> Seems promising and hoping that the actual 17th Aug results would have moved into March
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk




It is a typo error. These are actual 17th Aug round results. In total 60 invites been issued in 17 th Aug round, there is approx a 14 days gap between 3rd and 17th Aug. Taking an average of 2 candidates join every day with 70 and above points so out of 60 invites, approx 28-30 invites goes to 70 pointers, now the remaining 30 invites issued to 65 pointers. The last 65 cutoff was 17th Feb, basis this it seems we have an average of 6 candidates with 65 points who joins every day. If the above calculation holds true we can expect that the 65 points cutoff will move 5-6 days in every round. This means long waiting for 65 pointers.


----------



## tikki2282

sandeepss6s said:


> Yes, you are right
> Seems promising and hoping that the actual 17th Aug results would have moved into March
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk




We have a friend in this group whose EOI date is 28th Feb , 65 points. He confirmed that he didn't received the invite in the last round so this confirms that these are actual 17 th Aug results and it's just a typo error. Hope it helps.


----------



## FFacs

tikki2282 said:


> It is a typo error. These are actual 17th Aug round results. In total 60 invites been issued in 17 th Aug round, there is approx a 14 days gap between 3rd and 17th Aug. Taking an average of 2 candidates join every day with 70 and above points so out of 60 invites, approx 28-30 invites goes to 70 pointers, now the remaining 30 invites issued to 65 pointers. The last 65 cutoff was 17th Feb, basis this it seems we have an average of 6 candidates with 65 points who joins every day. If the above calculation holds true we can expect that the 65 points cutoff will move 5-6 days in every round. This means long waiting for 65 pointers.


That doesn't sound right. In March last year the cut off went from 60 to 70 points. That means at the time the last 65 pointer was invited prior to that was they had run out of 65 pointers. Why should it be that suddenly, in the 2 weeks that followed, the rate of 65 point applications exploded?

That said it is clear that the PTE-A inclusion has broken the system. If they ARE getting massively more people joining the back with 65 points than being taken off the front, it's an issue. Add those with 60 points and it's a big problem. If you're right for every day later joining the queue, a 65 pointer needs to wait 3 days more for invite. The wait is currently 6 months. In another 6 months it will be 2 years. At that point the EOIs will be expiring before they are invited. That's broken. 

I don't think we're there yet, but I do think DIBP and ACS need to rethink what they want. My personal advice would be:

Remove PTE-A or increase the limits for the English levels
Improve/expand the jobs in the ICT ANZSCO to reflect a broader range for employers to select from, and allow seniority to be better reflected.
Require MUCH more experience to demonstrate skills for ACS, but allow the candidates to use the experience for points. (Personally I would require 5 years from all offshore as a minimum; 2 years is wholly insufficient)


----------



## SeemaR

Dear Members,

I have been waiting for invitation since September 11 2015.

Here are my details:
EOP Submitted : 11th September 2015
Occupation Code: 261111
Score: 60 without state sponsorship and 65 with state sponsorship.
IELTS: overall 8 , but with a 7.5 in Writing.

Please can anyone advise what is the status on the NSW Draws ?


----------



## JaslynJ

FFacs said:


> That doesn't sound right. In March last year the cut off went from 60 to 70 points. That means at the time the last 65 pointer was invited prior to that was they had run out of 65 pointers. Why should it be that suddenly, in the 2 weeks that followed, the rate of 65 point applications exploded?
> 
> That said it is clear that the PTE-A inclusion has broken the system. If they ARE getting massively more people joining the back with 65 points than being taken off the front, it's an issue. Add those with 60 points and it's a big problem. If you're right for every day later joining the queue, a 65 pointer needs to wait 3 days more for invite. The wait is currently 6 months. In another 6 months it will be 2 years. At that point the EOIs will be expiring before they are invited. That's broken.
> 
> I don't think we're there yet, but I do think DIBP and ACS need to rethink what they want. My personal advice would be:
> 
> Remove PTE-A or increase the limits for the English levels
> Improve/expand the jobs in the ICT ANZSCO to reflect a broader range for employers to select from, and allow seniority to be better reflected.
> Require MUCH more experience to demonstrate skills for ACS, but allow the candidates to use the experience for points. (Personally I would require 5 years from all offshore as a minimum; 2 years is wholly insufficient)


DIBP probably has signed a contract with Pearson. They won't be able to remove PTE-A immediately. Now, I finally understand why the UK now do not accept PTE as a legitimate English test for immigration purpose.


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> It is a typo error. These are actual 17th Aug round results. In total 60 invites been issued in 17 th Aug round, there is approx a 14 days gap between 3rd and 17th Aug. Taking an average of 2 candidates join every day with 70 and above points so out of 60 invites, approx 28-30 invites goes to 70 pointers, now the remaining 30 invites issued to 65 pointers. The last 65 cutoff was 17th Feb, basis this it seems we have an average of 6 candidates with 65 points who joins every day. If the above calculation holds true we can expect that the 65 points cutoff will move 5-6 days in every round. This means long waiting for 65 pointers.


Yes this could be 17th August Results but the results page for 3rd August round mentioned about 65 pointers being cleared up to 7th December right?? and now the major shift 7th December to 21st February???

Am I Overlooking or missing something??:confused2:


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Yes this could be 17th August Results but the results page for 3rd August round mentioned about 65 pointers being cleared up to 7th December right?? and now the major shift 7th December to 21st February???
> 
> 
> 
> Am I Overlooking or missing something??:confused2:




Hi Vikas, I believe we all are missing something here, I believe the 7th Dec date on 3rd Aug results is an error. It's not possible that EOI date of effect for 65 pointers moves back to Dec when 60 pointers were invited in Feb 17th 2016 round. I strongly believe that it must be an error but the big question comes in that when 120 invites were issued on 3rd Aug, how could it be possible that Feb 65 pointers didn't get the invite, looking at the results it seems either we had lot many 65+ pointers joined in between or as we said above, we are missing something.


----------



## mendesma

FFacs said:


> That's good to know. His profile seems somewhat similar to mine. I'm also "senior" in more ways than one. If I get all my experience recognised and a bit of luck with the English tests I will come in at 65 points, Superior English and 20 years experience working into the CxO layer of some major multinationals (the big names). Hopefully NSW will see that as interesting.
> 
> Why Victoria, by the way? I'm torn between there and NSW; I'm going for the latter as the in Sydney seems that little bit more buoyant.


Well, Melbourne has been rated the most liveable city for the sixth consecutive year 

Although we love Sydney we prefer quieter places and Melbourne offers that without being boring. We had enough of hustle and bustle for the past year in London.

We lived in Perth before and it was a bliss in terms of work life balance and the weather is the best in Australia. We would gladly go back to Perth again, but professionally wise Melbourne is best for us.


----------



## deepakjnair

Recently applied for EOI..Lets see what happens. (189 & 190- 65 & 70 respectively)

See lot of competition happening. 

Patience is the Key!


----------



## FFacs

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Vikas, I believe we all are missing something here, I believe the 7th Dec date on 3rd Aug results is an error. It's not possible that EOI date of effect for 65 pointers moves back to Dec when 60 pointers were invited in Feb 17th 2016 round. I strongly believe that it must be an error but the big question comes in that when 120 invites were issued on 3rd Aug, how could it be possible that Feb 65 pointers didn't get the invite, looking at the results it seems either we had lot many 65+ pointers joined in between or as we said above, we are missing something.


I've been looking at this again. It looks like something odd is happening. The round from 22nd January has 18th December as the Visa date of effect at 65 points. Yet the round of 3rd August has 6th December. ImmiTracker agrees with the former. Then of course those with 60 points started getting invited into late Feb, which ImmiTracker agrees with again. Now the round of 19th AUgust says DOE just a few days after the time 60 pointers were still getting invited.

So basically we've had one round In July where "something went wrong", 3rd August they put a date prior to other DOE, and now they've put a date that suggests 55 new applicants appeared out of the blue in a couple of days last Feb. 

I don't buy it. I wonder if they've actually invited anyone <70 points at all this year. ImmiTracker has no <70 pointers invited since Feb. I know it's not meant to be accurate, but this doesn't feel right. I think something has gone wrong and they're trying to sort things out. Either they incorrectly set the ceiling too high and are using this to adjust, or they are going to straighten things out once they've worked out what went wrong. The last possibility is that they don't know it's gone wrong yet and they just reissued invites to people that have already received them.


----------



## vikaschandra

FFacs said:


> I've been looking at this again. It looks like something odd is happening. The round from 22nd January has 18th December as the Visa date of effect at 65 points. Yet the round of 3rd August has 6th December. ImmiTracker agrees with the former. Then of course those with 60 points started getting invited into late Feb, which ImmiTracker agrees with again. Now the round of 19th AUgust says DOE just a few days after the time 60 pointers were still getting invited.
> 
> So basically we've had one round In July where "something went wrong", 3rd August they put a date prior to other DOE, and now they've put a date that suggests 55 new applicants appeared out of the blue in a couple of days last Feb.
> 
> I don't buy it. I wonder if they've actually invited anyone <70 points at all this year. ImmiTracker has no <70 pointers invited since Feb. I know it's not meant to be accurate, but this doesn't feel right. I think something has gone wrong and they're trying to sort things out. Either they incorrectly set the ceiling too high and are using this to adjust, or they are going to straighten things out once they've worked out what went wrong. The last possibility is that they don't know it's gone wrong yet and they just reissued invites to people that have already received them.


well we have been seeing 70 pointers get invited in past few rounds and they have reported it on the forum here. if you put the filter to date range and occupation code you would be able to see couple of people with 70 and 75 points have to reported receiving invite. I know of couple more people who received Invite with 70 Points but are not on the tracker. 

Agree with you with the fact that DIBP might have something wrong with the reporting tool which could be representing the incorrect dates. But this is again just assumption and what is happening at the background we are not aware of it. 

but it is for sure that none of the 65 pointers got invited in the last round at least none reported here.


the next round which is scheduled for 31st we have to wait and see if 65 pointers start getting invite.. Rest all we can do is hope and pray...


----------



## FFacs

vikaschandra said:


> well we have been seeing 70 pointers get invited in past few rounds and they have reported it on the forum here. if you put the filter to date range and occupation code you would be able to see couple of people with 70 and 75 points have to reported receiving invite. I know of couple more people who received Invite with 70 Points but are not on the tracker.
> 
> Agree with you with the fact that DIBP might have something wrong with the reporting tool which could be representing the incorrect dates. But this is again just assumption and what is happening at the background we are not aware of it.
> 
> but it is for sure that none of the 65 pointers got invited in the last round at least none reported here.
> 
> 
> the next round which is scheduled for 31st we have to wait and see if 65 pointers start getting invite.. Rest all we can do is hope and pray...


I guess it's possible that only 1 or 2 65 pointers got invited each time, (if we ignore the December date from the August 3rd round)... but that would also be strange. In the August 3rd round they clear the entire backlog of 70+ to bring the points level to 65, but in the following round two weeks later they allocate nearly all the invites to 70+. That would suggest a massive glut of 70+.

Whichever way you cut it, a bunch of 65 pointers that just missed the deadline last February should have got invited. They haven't been, by all appearances. Let's see what happens next round. My money is on a mess-up. I think during the tech problem end July they did something that pointed the DOE incorrectly for 65 points.


----------



## NehaAbhi

Guys, why there is so much confusion. We all think 3aug results have error. OK. But 17 Aug result seem to be correct. Do we know anyone whose eoi was before 21 Feb and din't receive an invite? Only few 65 pointers would have been covered. On immitracker earliest case is of 24feb and in this forum I saw one guy with eoi 22 feb. Hopefully they should get invite on 31aug and that would clear our doubts further. If next round is on 7 sep (1st Wed), then bulk of 65 pointers will b cleared.


----------



## FFacs

NehaAbhi said:


> Guys, why there is so much confusion. We all think 3aug results have error. OK. But 17 Aug result seem to be correct. Do we know anyone whose eoi was before 21 Feb and din't receive an invite? Only few 65 pointers would have been covered. On immitracker earliest case is of 24feb and in this forum I saw one guy with eoi 22 feb. Hopefully they should get invite on 31aug and that would clear our doubts further. If next round is on 7 sep (1st Wed), then bulk of 65 pointers will b cleared.


The problem is that 9 days before the 26th Feb DoE given in the last round people with 60 points were being invited. This would suggest that two rounds of invites (3rd and 17th Aug) where 65 points was specified as the score only cleared 9 days worth of 65 pointers. The only explanations would be that in those 9 days a colossal amount of 65 point applications were received, or that during the first half of August a colossal amount of 70+ EOIs were filed. The former seems unlikely as it would be freakish given that the 65 queue was cleared (i.e. not enough 65 pointers to fill a round were being received, hence 60 pointers being invited). The latter also seems unlikely given that they cleared the 70 point backlog in one round in July. Both would represent quite unusual spikes in applications. It's POSSIBLE, but unlikely IMHO.


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> The problem is that 9 days before the 26th Feb DoE given in the last round people with 60 points were being invited. This would suggest that two rounds of invites (3rd and 17th Aug) where 65 points was specified as the score only cleared 9 days worth of 65 pointers. The only explanations would be that in those 9 days a colossal amount of 65 point applications were received, or that during the first half of August a colossal amount of 70+ EOIs were filed. The former seems unlikely as it would be freakish given that the 65 queue was cleared (i.e. not enough 65 pointers to fill a round were being received, hence 60 pointers being invited). The latter also seems unlikely given that they cleared the 70 point backlog in one round in July. Both would represent quite unusual spikes in applications. It's POSSIBLE, but unlikely IMHO.


Sorry, the DoE was 21st Feb. SO they cleared 4 days off when the week previously they were receiving so few applicants that they could offer 60 points an invite.


----------



## Erigela

dreamsanj said:


> well what can I say. VIC works in its mysterious ways. if you have 65 points already then you should get your invite from them but if that has not happend then its still raising questions on VIC invites.
> 
> if you get NSW invite you have to work in NSW region for 2 years. Many times I have read VIC sponsored people writing to VIC authorities and explaining their inability to secure jobs and moving to different state. But NSW does not allow that. they write "try harder".
> 
> If you have submitted the application and resume for VIC with VIC address and company letters. I guess you should get it soon'


Thanks 
For VIC you need experience, i started working since March as a Business Analyst. SC 190 is for a safe side, looking at 17 Aug round 65 points in BA reached until Feb 21. My EOI is on April 4 so hopefully with in 2-3 rounds i should get an invite and BTW NSW state sponsor is taking long time from what i have heard.


----------



## Erigela

meet2ami said:


> If you get a state sponsorship, then the rule is you have to stay and work in that state for a minimum of 2 years.
> I would say apply for both the states. I guess you have high probabilty for VIC as you are working there. Also with 65 points you will get invitation soon. Patience is the key!


Thanks 
Yeah Hopefully i should get an invite within 1-3 rounds from now looking at August 17 results.


----------



## baker1991

FFacs said:


> I've been looking at this again. It looks like something odd is happening. The round from 22nd January has 18th December as the Visa date of effect at 65 points. Yet the round of 3rd August has 6th December. ImmiTracker agrees with the former. Then of course those with 60 points started getting invited into late Feb, which ImmiTracker agrees with again. Now the round of 19th AUgust says DOE just a few days after the time 60 pointers were still getting invited.
> 
> So basically we've had one round In July where "something went wrong", 3rd August they put a date prior to other DOE, and now they've put a date that suggests 55 new applicants appeared out of the blue in a couple of days last Feb.
> 
> I don't buy it. I wonder if they've actually invited anyone <70 points at all this year. ImmiTracker has no <70 pointers invited since Feb. I know it's not meant to be accurate, but this doesn't feel right. I think something has gone wrong and they're trying to sort things out. Either they incorrectly set the ceiling too high and are using this to adjust, or they are going to straighten things out once they've worked out what went wrong. The last possibility is that they don't know it's gone wrong yet and they just reissued invites to people that have already received them.


The information they published is correct. the person with 65 points (7th Dec 2015) who was invited on 3rd August obviously got 65 with state nomination. When 189 and 190 EOIs are submitted at the same time, the date of effect is the same. But for 190, the person needs to get an official invitation from the state for that DOE to take effect. Simply speaking, that person submitted with 60 points on 7th Dec 2015 and ticked state nomination (190). The state nomination did not happen till June or July.


----------



## FFacs

Hmmm. Given that the DoE is the latest date for invited EOIs that would suggest that the Aug 3rd round only cleared 190 holders with 60+5 points not 189 with 65, and that the most recent cleared mostly the same with at least 1 189 with 65 points. Given that they would have been shut out from invites from End Feb onwards, that kind of makes sense. That would suggest that we shouldn't panic if we hold 65 points. The backlog was real and is now cleared. Given the rate at which they were receiving 60+5 and 65 point applications, we should now expect things to proceed faster. We shall see.


----------



## june14ashish

FFacs said:


> Hmmm. Given that the DoE is the latest date for invited EOIs that would suggest that the Aug 3rd round only cleared 190 holders with 60+5 points not 189 with 65, and that the most recent cleared mostly the same with at least 1 189 with 65 points. Given that they would have been shut out from invites from End Feb onwards, that kind of makes sense. That would suggest that we shouldn't panic if we hold 65 points. The backlog was real and is now cleared. Given the rate at which they were receiving 60+5 and 65 point applications, we should now expect things to proceed faster. We shall see.


I don't think so. First of all 189 & 190 are mutually exclusive so 190 can't be covered under 189 quota.

Secondly. How its possible that 60 pointers ( Dec) were given priority over 65 pointer waiting in this list ?

We can all keep guessing until things sorted out . Most probably next round we will have more clear picture.


----------



## aj970031

Can anyone point me to the latest tracker? I know there is a lot of speculation going on , but it would be nice to get a sense of where we are headed. 
Another thing - I submitted my EOI in Jan'16 and updated it to add NSW in Jul'16. I am guessing that both of these are separate queues (As pointed out by someone earlier), right?


----------



## andreyx108b

There is no latest tracker, there is one, google immitracker. 

There are no speculations really, as it stands now 65-70+ pointers have a chance... Depending on how quickly the backlog will get cleared.. Most pf 65 will get an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991

june14ashish said:


> I don't think so. First of all 189 & 190 are mutually exclusive so 190 can't be covered under 189 quota.
> 
> Secondly. How its possible that 60 pointers ( Dec) were given priority over 65 pointer waiting in this list ?
> 
> We can all keep guessing until things sorted out . Most probably next round we will have more clear picture.


I am afraid 189 & 190 are not mutually exclusive. 190 invites from immigration also consume the quota given to each occupation. That is why many migration agents urge people not to tick 190 if they have got enough points to get an invite under 189. 

In addition, that 60 pointer (Dec) became a 65 pointer after his/her state nomination got approved. Remember although the visa number is different, 189/190 applicants are in the same waiting queue. State nomination is just a way to get 5 extra points.

This has happened before. But as state nomination is hard to get and 2611 application only became competitive in the past two years, we start to pay more attention to abnormalities in the invite pattern.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

baker1991 said:


> I am afraid 189 & 190 are not mutually exclusive. 190 invites from immigration also consume the quota given to each occupation. That is why many migration agents urge people not to tick 190 if they have got enough points to get an invite under 189.
> 
> In addition, that 60 pointer (Dec) became a 65 pointer after his/her state nomination got approved. Remember although the visa number is different, 189/190 applicants are in the same waiting queue. State nomination is just a way to get 5 extra points.
> 
> This has happened before. But as state nomination is hard to get and 2611 application only became competitive in the past two years, we start to pay more attention to abnormalities in the invite pattern.


Hi,

I don't think 190 consumes the quota given to an occupation. As I read on their website that state nominations have no ceilings. Please correct me if I am wrong.

65 points, DOE 23rd Aug, 261112, 189/NSW/VIC.


----------



## baker1991

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think 190 consumes the quota given to an occupation. As I read on their website that state nominations have no ceilings. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 65 points, DOE 23rd Aug, 261112, 189/NSW/VIC.


Yes it is quite confusing here. As far as I am concerned, the description published on SkillSelect's website only means if an occupation has reached its ceiling, 190 invite can still be issued. However, 190 invite will still count towards occupation ceilings throughout the year.

There is no clear description here. But 189 and 190 affect each other. Many people tick 189 and 190 at the same time. On the website which describes QLD 190, it states that if a person has been invited under 189, that EOI won't be seen again by the QLD government. Well...very hard to describe...hehe

However, as states normally issue state nomination to those with higher raw scores, it is peculiar that a 60 pointer (7th Dec) got state nomination. Perhaps it was from NT or TAS.


----------



## Sf80

baker1991 said:


> australia_i_m_coming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I don't think 190 consumes the quota given to an occupation. As I read on their website that state nominations have no ceilings. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 65 points, DOE 23rd Aug, 261112, 189/NSW/VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is quite confusing here. As far as I am concerned, the description published on SkillSelect's website only means if an occupation has reached its ceiling, 190 invite can still be issued. However, 190 invite will still count towards occupation ceilings throughout the year.
> 
> There is no clear description here. But 189 and 190 affect each other. Many people tick 189 and 190 at the same time. On the website which describes QLD 190, it states that if a person has been invited under 189, that EOI won't be seen again by the QLD government. Well...very hard to describe...hehe
> 
> However, as states normally issue state nomination to those with higher raw scores, it is peculiar that a 60 pointer (7th Dec) got state nomination. Perhaps it was from NT or TAS.
Click to expand...

Sorry to jump in but just to clarify I am a 60 pointer I submitted my eoi late March 2016 ... My code was 261111 .... I got nomination by nsw and despite our code was pro rate and I had just the little over the bare minimum points 60+5 I got my dibp invite on May 25... I lodged my visa ... I doubt that 189 and 190 follow the same queue reason being if I was in the same queue a lot of people at 65 with eoi earlier then mine would have gotten the invite... Plus may 23 was not the draw date also.

Sorry again for interrupting you guys


----------



## vikaschandra

Sf80 said:


> Sorry to jump in but just to clarify I am a 60 pointer I submitted my eoi late March 2016 ... My code was 261111 .... I got nomination by nsw and despite our code was pro rate and I had just the little over the bare minimum points 60+5 I got my dibp invite on May 25... I lodged my visa ... I doubt that 189 and 190 follow the same queue reason being if I was in the same queue a lot of people at 65 with eoi earlier then mine would have gotten the invite... Plus may 23 was not the draw date also.
> 
> Sorry again for interrupting you guys



Are you talking about getting invite under 189 or for NSW? firstly state nominations/invites are not sent on a specific date like 189. State can send invite on any day. Secondly state nomination are not focussed on points system they might not nominate and invite a person who has 75 points but can invite a person with 60 points the criteria for invitation can be different in each case. 
for state the occupation does not fall under pro rata scheme.


----------



## Sf80

vikaschandra said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in but just to clarify I am a 60 pointer I submitted my eoi late March 2016 ... My code was 261111 .... I got nomination by nsw and despite our code was pro rate and I had just the little over the bare minimum points 60+5 I got my dibp invite on May 25... I lodged my visa ... I doubt that 189 and 190 follow the same queue reason being if I was in the same queue a lot of people at 65 with eoi earlier then mine would have gotten the invite... Plus may 23 was not the draw date also.
> 
> Sorry again for interrupting you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about getting invite under 189 or for NSW? firstly state nominations/invites are not sent on a specific date like 189. State can send invite on any day. Secondly state nomination are not focussed on points system they might not nominate and invite a person who has 75 points but can invite a person with 60 points the criteria for invitation can be different in each case.
> for state the occupation does not fall under pro rata scheme.
Click to expand...

Thanks Vikas that is precisely what I was saying to our fellow member  thanks


----------



## FFacs

vikaschandra said:


> Are you talking about getting invite under 189 or for NSW? firstly state nominations/invites are not sent on a specific date like 189. State can send invite on any day. Secondly state nomination are not focussed on points system they might not nominate and invite a person who has 75 points but can invite a person with 60 points the criteria for invitation can be different in each case.
> for state the occupation does not fall under pro rata scheme.


If it doesn't fall under pro-rata, it wouldn't really make sense for the 190 invites to use up slots from the 189 ceiling, would it? We await the lat invite round for AUgust... though I half suspect something wild like the DoE only moving forward by 12 minutes or something


----------



## vikaschandra

FFacs said:


> If it doesn't fall under pro-rata, it wouldn't really make sense for the 190 invites to use up slots from the 189 ceiling, would it? We await the lat invite round for AUgust... though I half suspect something wild like the DoE only moving forward by 12 minutes or something


190 invites do not consume from the available quota for the FY. Quota is specifically meant for 189 invites. Will have to wait for tomorrow's round and see how it goes?


----------



## vikaschandra

Best wishes to everyone waiting for the ITA... hopefully today's round will see some good number of people getting invited


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Best wishes to everyone waiting for the ITA... hopefully today's round will see some good number of people getting invited




Hoping the same. It's been quite long waiting for the ITA. 

All: please keep the group posted with the updates. 

All the best.


----------



## sandeepss6s

tikki2282 said:


> Hoping the same. It's been quite long waiting for the ITA.
> 
> All: please keep the group posted with the updates.
> 
> All the best.


All the best everyone, a little more than 4.5 hours to the invites.


----------



## ridhidureja

*NSW State Nomintation*



sandeepss6s said:


> All the best everyone, a little more than 4.5 hours to the invites.


Dear All

My friend has applied for EOI 189 and EOI 190 with 60 and 65 points.
At present he is not working and looking for job.

He has filed his application as ICT Ba and has positive skill assessment from ACS.

If his is not working from last couple of months and looking for new job will it impact his chances for getting invite either 189 or 190?

Or is it purely points based.

Help appreciated as it will help my friend. Seniors can comment

Regards
Ridhi
ICT SE 261313


----------



## andreyx108b

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has applied for EOI 189 and EOI 190 with 60 and 65 points.
> 
> At present he is not working and looking for job.
> 
> 
> 
> He has filed his application as ICT Ba and has positive skill assessment from ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> If his is not working from last couple of months and looking for new job will it impact his chances for getting invite either 189 or 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it purely points based.
> 
> 
> 
> Help appreciated as it will help my friend. Seniors can comment
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ridhi
> 
> ICT SE 261313




Points based. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, I have 12 years of work exp. in total out of which 2 yrs was not relevant to nominated occupation whereas rest 10 yrs is in same field & relevant for 261111. In my EOI, I have added all 10 yrs as nominated occupation which is true and I have proof for that but in my ACS report, they have mentioned "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111". So, is it ok to add all of my relevant experience in nominated occupation in EOI?


----------



## tikki2282

Any update guys?


----------



## aussie_dreams

Has anyone got invite today ? Pls share.


----------



## aussie_dreams

No updates on immitracker so far.


----------



## tikki2282

Seems another technical glitch or they haven't issued invites to pro rata occupations


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

tikki2282 said:


> Seems another technical glitch or they haven't issued invites to pro rata occupations


Yes, I think they have hard-coded this technical glitch for our skill?


----------



## vikaschandra

There has not been a single invite sent till now not even for any other occupation..


----------



## Naveenk14

Any invitation from NSW?


----------



## aj970031

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I have 12 years of work exp. in total out of which 2 yrs was not relevant to nominated occupation whereas rest 10 yrs is in same field & relevant for 261111. In my EOI, I have added all 10 yrs as nominated occupation which is true and I have proof for that but in my ACS report, they have mentioned "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111". So, is it ok to add all of my relevant experience in nominated occupation in EOI?


So you can only claim points to the extent which ACS has determined. While you can add all of your work experience, you can answer YES to the question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" only for the work done after January 2010.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Ok GUYS, Dont forget to Thank me when you read this....

"The Invitation round got delayed by 24 hours and it will happen today, refer below email/attachment " so lets be ready for the action today..all the best ..:fingerscrossed:

-------
Dear Abdul,

Thank you for your enquiry.

The invitation round will be run tonight and invitations issued around midnight.


Regards

Rachel
Skilled Migration Programme


----------



## Erigela

aussie_dreams said:


> Ok GUYS, Dont forget to Thank me when you read this....
> 
> "The Invitation round got delayed by 24 hours and it will happen today, refer below email/attachment " so lets be ready for the action today..all the best ..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> -------
> Dear Abdul,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> The invitation round will be run tonight and invitations issued around midnight.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rachel
> Skilled Migration Programme



Is it true? Wow will look forward tonight!!!


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Erigela said:


> Is it true? Wow will look forward tonight!!!


Yes Its true. It was posted by some guys in 189 Sept EOI group that they got this information from DIBP guys upon sending them an email.
So guys lets wait for tonight 
Link below for reference.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...31066-189-eoi-invitations-sep-2016-round.html


----------



## walzmin

aj970031 said:


> So you can only claim points to the extent which ACS has determined. While you can add all of your work experience, you can answer YES to the question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" only for the work done after January 2010.


I have 70 pts right now, even if they deduct that extra experience i'll have 65 pts so I think they should consider. 
Do they refund in case they reject?
How can I update my EOI pts now? Any idea? I think no way, I need to wait for invite to expire.


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



aussie_dreams said:


> Ok GUYS, Dont forget to Thank me when you read this....
> 
> "The Invitation round got delayed by 24 hours and it will happen today, refer below email/attachment " so lets be ready for the action today..all the best ..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> -------
> Dear Abdul,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> The invitation round will be run tonight and invitations issued around midnight.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rachel
> Skilled Migration Programme


Hi There

I see there are very people who have updated their details for 261111 in Immi Tracker,
There are approx 40 people with 65 and 90 people with 60. 
What are the expectation score will come to 60 for 261111 anytime soon.

I have both the skill assessment positive ICT BA and ICT SA.

Can I lodge two different EOIS for both the skills or only one skill will be valid to get invite in either skill category?

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87

aussie_dreams said:


> Has anyone got invite today ? Pls share.


There are no invites yet!


----------



## tikki2282

Finally, I got the invite, points 65, EOI date: 8th March


----------



## aussie_dreams

tikki2282 said:


> Finally, I got the invite, points 65, EOI date: 8th March


Congrats !!!

what time/time zone have you received it today.


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Finally, I got the invite, points 65, EOI date: 8th March


Congratulations mate happy for you. So now we have confirmation that cutoff is at 65


----------



## tikki2282

aussie_dreams said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> 
> 
> what time/time zone have you received it today.




Received it couple of min back.


----------



## vipsonik1

tikki2282 said:


> Finally, I got the invite, points 65, EOI date: 8th March




Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreams

tikki2282 said:


> Received it couple of min back.


Ok Thanks !!!

I had applied on 19th march with 65 points so hoping for invite this time.


----------



## vipsonik1

aussie_dreams said:


> Ok Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied on 19th march with 65 points so hoping for invite this time.




Everyone with 65 points can expect invite sooner or later.. Just matter of time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s

aussie_dreams said:


> Ok Thanks !!!
> 
> I had applied on 19th march with 65 points so hoping for invite this time.


Congrats mate, assuming you must have got the invite too as I have got my invite

65 points ICT SA, doe 12th April, 2016

The next steps of getting a few things in place starts  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

sandeepss6s said:


> Congrats mate, assuming you must have got the invite too as I have got my invite
> 
> 65 points ICT SA, doe 12th April, 2016
> 
> The next steps of getting a few things in place starts
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk




Congrats buddy ! My doe is 5th aug 2016 , so have to hang in there few more rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auflip

Congratulations everyone - received my invite too just a minute ago!
65pts EOI Feb 28


----------



## Winwan

Congrats,mate.
All the best to 65 pointers. Hope we won't have to wait too long


----------



## varununi7

*Congratulations to all invited*

Congratulations to 65 pointers who are all invited in this round. So if the doe is in March does it mean all previous 65 pointers are cleared or all 65 pointers from March to August are cleared?


----------



## deepakjnair

Congrats mate! Good to know... Positive signs for people like me who has submitted at a later stage.. So things are moving for 26111 and 26112


----------



## tikki2282

sandeepss6s said:


> Congrats mate, assuming you must have got the invite too as I have got my invite
> 
> 65 points ICT SA, doe 12th April, 2016
> 
> The next steps of getting a few things in place starts
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk




Wow, what happened in this round. Amazing, moved more than a month for 65 pointers, will have to wait and see how many invites issued in this round.


----------



## sandeepss6s

vipsonik1 said:


> Congrats buddy ! My doe is 5th aug 2016 , so have to hang in there few more rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy and as you said
"Everyone with 65 points can expect invite sooner or later.. Just matter of time"

Your time will come sooner than later

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Congrats everyone who have got the invite.


----------



## Winwan

sandeepss6s said:


> aussie_dreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Thanks !!!
> 
> I had applied on 19th march with 65 points so hoping for invite this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, assuming you must have got the invite too as I have got my invite
> 
> 65 points ICT SA, doe 12th April, 2016
> 
> The next steps of getting a few things in place starts
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats, mate. 

Really good news, seems like the cutoff for 65 points has moved to mid April.


----------



## mamdouhk

Just received the invitation email  

65 points
ICT SA
EOI date 4th of April


----------



## enygma

Congrats to all those who received their invite in this round, others just hang tight, hopefully not a long wait from here on.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreams

sandeepss6s said:


> Congrats mate, assuming you must have got the invite too as I have got my invite
> 
> 65 points ICT SA, doe 12th April, 2016
> 
> The next steps of getting a few things in place starts
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


------

Congrats !!! And thanks for sharing this, I must have received it however the confirmation would have gone to my agent.I will confirm tomorrow post checking it with them.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate happy for you. So now we have confirmation that cutoff is at 65




Thanks Vikas, you been a great help during this time, now I would be needing more help for the next steps


----------



## SubAustralia

*got it*

Got it, DoE 1 mar 65.


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight it is going to come soon. 

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. 

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations to all the ones who are invited. Please withdraw from 190 ss. Also update the immitracker.


----------



## enygma

Here are some stats for nerds based on info in Immitracker - 

Total invites in this round (2611 group) - 13

1. Invites for 261111- 3 (all 65 pointers) Cut off date: 04/Apr
2. Invites for 2611112 - 10 
a. 70+ pointers - 2: Cut off date 28 Aug
b. 65 pointers - 8 : Cut off Date: 12 Apr

Let the speculation begin


----------



## amabrouk

Does this round results give more hope for NSW and VIC 190 invitations??


----------



## aj970031

That's what I was thinking. There is hope for NSW 190 65ers. For the 189 60's (like me), its gonna be a looong wait.
Congratulations to everyone who got the invite today!


----------



## vikaschandra

enygma said:


> Here are some stats for nerds based on info in Immitracker -
> 
> Total invites in this round (2611 group) - 13
> 
> 1. Invites for 261111- 3 (all 65 pointers) Cut off date: 04/Apr
> 2. Invites for 2611112 - 10
> a. 70+ pointers - 2: Cut off date 28 Aug
> b. 65 pointers - 8 : Cut off Date: 12 Apr
> 
> Let the speculation begin


Enygma our proactive skill select results


----------



## vikaschandra

amabrouk said:


> Does this round results give more hope for NSW and VIC 190 invitations??


unfortunately not cause 190 has nothing to do with 189 they are independent of each other


----------



## SD2016

Congrats buddy! Best of luck for visa grant



sandeepss6s said:


> Thanks buddy and as you said
> "Everyone with 65 points can expect invite sooner or later.. Just matter of time"
> 
> Your time will come sooner than later
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## richghana1

I have received invitation today with 65 points. 
Also received invitation yesterday for Vic 190.

Any idea how should cancel one of them?


----------



## richghana1

I received invite with 56 pts DOE 17 April


----------



## richghana1

richghana1 said:


> I received invite with 56 pts DOE 17 April


I received invite with 65 pts DOE 17 April


----------



## richghana1

SD2016 said:


> Congrats buddy! Best of luck for visa grant





vikaschandra said:


> Enygma our proactive skill select results





tikki2282 said:


> Congrats everyone who have got the invite.


Hi tikki2282, 
can i please have your email address?


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



vipsonik1 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By when cutoff will be 60 any idea for BA

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vipsonik1

ridhidureja said:


> By when cutoff will be 60 any idea for BA
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ridhi




I don't mean to discourage anyone , but to be brutally honest it is going to take a while before it comes to 60. Even when it comes to 60 there is backlog from March 2015.

If possible boost your points with PTE exam or look for 190 options

Vipul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



vipsonik1 said:


> I don't mean to discourage anyone , but to be brutally honest it is going to take a while before it comes to 60. Even when it comes to 60 there is backlog from March 2015.
> 
> If possible boost your points with PTE exam or look for 190 options
> 
> Vipul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Approximately how many people will be waiting with the score of 60. Also just want to know I have positive skill assessment for ICT BA and ICT SE can I lodge two different EOIS for both the skills. 

Secondly for ICT SE by when score will come to 60 like for ICT BA it has come from 70 to 65. Any guesses or comments appreciated.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## varununi7

ridhidureja said:


> Approximately how many people will be waiting with the score of 60. Also just want to know I have positive skill assessment for ICT BA and ICT SE can I lodge two different EOIS for both the skills.
> 
> Secondly for ICT SE by when score will come to 60 like for ICT BA it has come from 70 to 65. Any guesses or comments appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


See based on what I am seeing from now on every month they will send out 120 invites per month. The current cut off has fallen to April 2016 and if you see we are now in September which means by the time next round comes in it will be again a 5 month backlog!

It is safe to assume that every month there are minimum 60 applicants with 65 points. Add to it 70 and 75 pointers. So here's some math then:

5 month backlog for 65 pointers = 5 X 60 = 300 EOIS. 
300/120 = 2.5 months.

In 2.5 months u will have roughly 120 65 pointers as additional backlogs. So add one more month to it.

So best case the chances that 65 pointers are cleared is November. Worst case December. ONLY then 60 pointers will see the light of the day 
This does not consider any 70 pointer surfing in.

And the best part would be that for 60 pointers it will be almost a year long backlog then. And even when 65 backlogs are cleared, any new 65/70/75 pointer coming in will get ahead! So chances are that a 60 pointer might as well wait for atleast a year to get invited.

Just saying. I may be wrong :confused2:


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

varununi7 said:


> See based on what I am seeing from now on every month they will send out 120 invites per month. The current cut off has fallen to April 2016 and if you see we are now in September which means by the time next round comes in it will be again a 5 month backlog!
> 
> It is safe to assume that every month there are minimum 60 applicants with 65 points. Add to it 70 and 75 pointers. So here's some math then:
> 
> 5 month backlog for 65 pointers = 5 X 60 = 300 EOIS.
> 300/120 = 2.5 months.
> 
> In 2.5 months u will have roughly 120 65 pointers as additional backlogs. So add one more month to it.
> 
> So best case the chances that 65 pointers are cleared is November. Worst case December. ONLY then 60 pointers will see the light of the day
> This does not consider any 70 pointer surfing in.
> 
> And the best part would be that for 60 pointers it will be almost a year long backlog then. And even when 65 backlogs are cleared, any new 65/70/75 pointer coming in will get ahead! So chances are that a 60 pointer might as well wait for atleast a year to get invited.
> 
> Just saying. I may be wrong :confused2:



Whoa! Some pretty decent calculations there  . I have 65 points, 261112, DOE - 23rd Aug.. So according to you I might get invited by Nov or Dec?
And we can also consider some deductions in 189 against those who opt for 190?


----------



## anuarora

This 1st Sep'16 was an interesting round for BA/SA. We almost moved the cut-off from 65pts 21st Feb to all the way around 17th April & 65 points. This means

(a) either there were 120 invites this time OR
(b) There were only 60 invites - But there were not many 70 points people and most of invites went to 65 pointers
(c) There were a good balance of invites between 70 pointers and 65 pointers. But as Feb/March/April are not having any pending 70 pointers or minimal 65 pointers...the DoE moved for 2 months. Most of 65 pointers went for NSW as there was a wave of invites by NSW during April

All in all. Mood is upbeat as it has picked up quite well.....So from now, i don't think the pace will be this much but yes, we can hope to have this DoE moving at regular speed. 15-20 days in every round I guess till Dec'16...Rest we have to see...it is all fun game.


----------



## tikki2282

anuarora said:


> This 1st Sep'16 was an interesting round for BA/SA. We almost moved the cut-off from 65pts 21st Feb to all the way around 17th April & 65 points. This means
> 
> (a) either there were 120 invites this time OR
> (b) There were only 60 invites - But there were not many 70 points people and most of invites went to 65 pointers
> (c) There were a good balance of invites between 70 pointers and 65 pointers. But as Feb/March/April are not having any pending 70 pointers or minimal 65 pointers...the DoE moved for 2 months. Most of 65 pointers went for NSW as there was a wave of invites by NSW during April
> 
> All in all. Mood is upbeat as it has picked up quite well.....So from now, i don't think the pace will be this much but yes, we can hope to have this DoE moving at regular speed. 15-20 days in every round I guess till Dec'16...Rest we have to see...it is all fun game.




Agree since the last NSW invites issued in April so assuming most of 60 and 65 pointers opted for the same. Things will now move on steady pace however let's wait for the results to be uploaded to see how many invites issued in this round.


----------



## roopamghosh

Hi All

After a long and endless wait I finally got my invite yesterday!! My points were 65 with DOE 26th Feb 2016, ICT BA 261111. 

Thank you all for the support and guidance provided. Hoping to see all of you on the Visa Lodge Gang 2016.

Cheers...
R


----------



## aussie_dreams

i would like to share that after a long wait since 19th March 2016 , i finally received Invite y'day ( just confirmed by my agent),My points are 65 and occupation is Systems Analyst.
Thanks all and wishing good luck for the people waiting for their invites.


----------



## ridhidureja

*EOI 189 with July 2016*



aussie_dreams said:


> i would like to share that after a long wait since 19th March 2016 , i finally received Invite y'day ( just confirmed by my agent),My points are 65 and occupation is Systems Analyst.
> Thanks all and wishing good luck for the people waiting for their invites.


Hi All

I don't see big pool of ICT BA in immitracker. How many 60 and 65 Pointers of ICT BA are still waiting for invites.
I only see 50 in immi tracker which will be completed by next round which is including 60 and 65.

Will it come down to 60?


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## deepakjnair

Hi Ridhi,

I dont think Immitracker is an exhaustive list. It all depends whether people register there( people correct me if I am wrong). 

Plus I have one more question- The EOI invitation does it depend only on Points? or is it also based on work experience etc? 

If at all they consider work experience do they consider it on the basis of ACS?



ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't see big pool of ICT BA in immitracker. How many 60 and 65 Pointers of ICT BA are still waiting for invites.
> I only see 50 in immi tracker which will be completed by next round which is including 60 and 65.
> 
> Will it come down to 60?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


----------



## ridhidureja

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Ridhi,
> 
> I dont think Immitracker is an exhaustive list. It all depends whether people register there( people correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> Plus I have one more question- The EOI invitation does it depend only on Points? or is it also based on work experience etc?
> 
> If at all they consider work experience do they consider it on the basis of ACS?


EOI invitation depends on points.
Points are based on number of factors Age, experience relevant from ACS, Bachelor degree, and etc etc

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## varununi7

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't see big pool of ICT BA in immitracker. How many 60 and 65 Pointers of ICT BA are still waiting for invites.
> I only see 50 in immi tracker which will be completed by next round which is including 60 and 65.
> 
> Will it come down to 60?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Immitracker is probably 10% of the total population. And I read it somewhere on this forum that there are probably around 500+ backlog of 60 pointers to be cleared. Not sure of this number, but certainly this number will be LARGE  :eyebrows:


----------



## aussiedream87

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't see big pool of ICT BA in immitracker. How many 60 and 65 Pointers of ICT BA are still waiting for invites.
> I only see 50 in immi tracker which will be completed by next round which is including 60 and 65.
> 
> Will it come down to 60?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


We have very limited number of people using immitracker. The ones in this forum are lined up with immitracker so we are not sure on how many others are applying for PR process using agents and doing it with help of other sources. To be precise one round can sweep off all the ba z under 189 with. The number is very less so expecting the count to drop to 60 will happen but how soon the cut off will come to 60 is something we ll have wait and watch.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

well congrats to Aussie dreams and Rupam for getting invites. much deserved. 

well both of you share your phone number via PM and I can add you to our whatsapp group( if you are not in one already)

now for 60 Pointers. ( 65 and above dont worry.. it does not concern you)

Bhailog and some sisters. its really difficult to get an invite in this 261111 and 261112 with 60 points. last year when i was waiting we created a big list and we were chearing each and everyone who were at 60 and hopefully they would get it. ( those who need to see it can click on post i have done and on any invitation round day will see my post)
in reality the 60 pointers who waited almost one year got invites in feb 1st round this year. that gave us hope and that was it. DIBP again shifted to 70 pointes. ask how painful it was to those 65 pointers who got invite yesterday.

only real hope came to us in april with mass invites from NSW. if you willing to wait till about march 2017 you should be able to see a state invite.

SO BIG QUESTION.. WHAT SHOULD I DO NOW?

look at your points and see where can you squeeze another 5 points. it can come in as patner skills.
it can come as better english scores or Translator traning course.

guys I have seen many of my freinds in the last year list who were at 60 points and on verge of loosing 5 points to age growth gave PTE 5-6 times to get 79+ and even succeeded. 

My friend who was in similer situation in last year september wrote PTE and scored 90 in all and bagged an invite in Dec. He got GRANT today morning. we were recounting our calls. Guys think on what you need to do and get on with it. Practice PTE as if there is no tomorrow if you dont score. there is bond to be failures and the day you see 90 on your score card, you have invite.

SUCCESS IS SWEETEST TO THOSE WHO NEVER SUCCEED.


----------



## vikaschandra

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Ridhi,
> 
> I dont think Immitracker is an exhaustive list. It all depends whether people register there( people correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> Plus I have one more question- The EOI invitation does it depend only on Points? or is it also based on work experience etc?
> 
> If at all they consider work experience do they consider it on the basis of ACS?


the tracker has crowdsourced data not all the people visit the tracker to register their cases. 
EOI is purely based on points. More that points earlier the invite.


----------



## abul78

Hi All, 

I got my invite today morning. 189 EoI on 31-Mar'16 with 65 points. My sincere thanks to all senior who have assisted me.

@Vikaschandra and other seniors (unable to recollect names,sorry).....You have been very helpful all throughout to so many people. I wish all good happens to you (heartfelt prayer for you). EARTH needs more people like you


----------



## ridhidureja

*EOI 189 with July 2016*

Hi All,

I have got both skill assessment positive. ICT Ba and ICT Software Engineer.

Since number of slots for ICT BA are less like 1462 I am assuming that more applicants may not be applying unless they have high points. 

Since invites as of now are going to 65 and above pointers.

As score for ICT BA has come down to 65 from 70 in second month August. I am hoping that score for ICT Software Engineer comes down to 60 from 65 in September.

Then it will give me high chance of getting invite as last year in August score was reduced to 60. Like 65 Pointers for ICT Ba are now getting invite I am hoping ICT Software Engineer start getting invite with 60 from this month or next month.

I have attempted PTE 4 times but couldn't get 79

My last score is 80, 80, 71 76 Over all 76.

Though my score increased in all attempts but can't cross hurdle of 79+

Appreciate your comments.

Regards.
Ridhi.


----------



## Erigela

HI ALL
Got my invitation yesterday at early morning AEST.
BA with 65 points 
EOI effect date April 4th 2016.
Good luck to rest of you all for the next rounds.!!


----------



## mchandna

Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

mchandna said:


> Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing that I ve heard of so far.


----------



## aussiedream87

Erigela said:


> HI ALL
> Got my invitation yesterday at early morning AEST.
> BA with 65 points
> EOI effect date April 4th 2016.
> Good luck to rest of you all for the next rounds.!!


Congratulations mate. Please update your signature and also update ur info on immitracker.


----------



## aussie_dreams

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got both skill assessment positive. ICT Ba and ICT Software Engineer.
> 
> Since number of slots for ICT BA are less like 1462 I am assuming that more applicants may not be applying unless they have high points.
> 
> Since invites as of now are going to 65 and above pointers.
> 
> As score for ICT BA has come down to 65 from 70 in second month August. I am hoping that score for ICT Software Engineer comes down to 60 from 65 in September.
> 
> Then it will give me high chance of getting invite as last year in August score was reduced to 60. Like 65 Pointers for ICT Ba are now getting invite I am hoping ICT Software Engineer start getting invite with 60 from this month or next month.
> 
> I have attempted PTE 4 times but couldn't get 79
> My last score is 80, 80, 71 76 Over all 76.
> Though my score increased in all attempts but can't cross hurdle of 79+
> Appreciate your comments.
> 
> Regards.
> Ridhi.


Well you are thinking in right direction, chances of ICT BA/SA going down to 60 points anytime soon is less, comparatively the SE has higher chances of cutoff going down to 60 points. i have been seeing the trend for last 8 months and i can say that SE is better option to go for and moreover there are more no of invites there. I'm sure that with little more preparation you can get band 8 score and that will further boost your chances of getting invite with SE as an occupation.


----------



## amabrouk

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got both skill assessment positive. ICT Ba and ICT Software Engineer.
> 
> Since number of slots for ICT BA are less like 1462 I am assuming that more applicants may not be applying unless they have high points.
> 
> Since invites as of now are going to 65 and above pointers.
> 
> As score for ICT BA has come down to 65 from 70 in second month August. I am hoping that score for ICT Software Engineer comes down to 60 from 65 in September.
> 
> Then it will give me high chance of getting invite as last year in August score was reduced to 60. Like 65 Pointers for ICT Ba are now getting invite I am hoping ICT Software Engineer start getting invite with 60 from this month or next month.
> 
> I have attempted PTE 4 times but couldn't get 79
> 
> My last score is 80, 80, 71 76 Over all 76.
> 
> Though my score increased in all attempts but can't cross hurdle of 79+
> 
> Appreciate your comments.
> 
> Regards.
> Ridhi.


Can I ask please if you got positive assessment for software engineer with same employee reference certificate that you have used for BA? 

Because I have positive assessment for SA and I am going to request for software engineer engineer assessment. Please advise.


----------



## vikaschandra

abul78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite today morning. 189 EoI on 31-Mar'16 with 65 points. My sincere thanks to all senior who have assisted me.
> 
> @Vikaschandra and other seniors (unable to recollect names,sorry).....You have been very helpful all throughout to so many people. I wish all good happens to you (heartfelt prayer for you). EARTH needs more people like you


Congratulations mate.. best wishes with your visa application.


----------



## Aikhan

Dear All,
I've got my NSW invitation yesterday within a month of applying for NSW. Before that I wasted my almost 3 months for Victoria SS. I am now confused as for 189, the DOE has reached to 17th April (as per previous posts) and I think that I may likely get 189 invite in the next round.

I am planning to pay the NSW fees and wait for nomination. Hopefully by then I shall get 189 invite. Am I going on right track?

ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received.


----------



## aussie_dreams

Aikhan said:


> Dear All,
> I've got my NSW invitation yesterday within a month of applying for NSW. Before that I wasted my almost 3 months for Victoria SS. I am now confused as for 189, the DOE has reached to 17th April (as per previous posts) and I think that I may likely get 189 invite in the next round.
> 
> I am planning to pay the NSW fees and wait for nomination. Hopefully by then I shall get 189 invite. Am I going on right track?
> 
> ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
> 17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
> 22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
> 13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
> 13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
> 26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
> 16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
> 05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
> 06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
> 02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received.


You have high chances of getting invite in next few rounds looking at the current trend. Just check on myimmitracker as to how many people are ahead of you, though it doesn't give the actual picture but it will give you some idea as to where you stand in queue.I had applied on 19th march and there were just 6 people ahead of me.


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



amabrouk said:


> Can I ask please if you got positive assessment for software engineer with same employee reference certificate that you have used for BA?
> 
> Because I have positive assessment for SA and I am going to request for software engineer engineer assessment. Please advise.


Hi

I have worked as software developer and earlier I was not aware that for ICT BA scoe required is 70 or 65. I randomly selected the skill and applied. But in my documents I mentioned the details of coding done in software and I didn't changed the documents

I resubmitted again with 2613 and they provided me with positive skill assessment.

It was mistake or you can say unawareness on my part to select ICT BA as skill. As in first instance I should have gone for ICT 2613.

If you have worked as software developer and you are not changing your documentation then you can reapply and wait for reply from ACS.

I hope it helps.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA ACS Positive
ICT SE ACS Positive
EOI 189 ICT SE 60
EOI 190 ICT SE 65 NSW
Invite Waiting


----------



## hjauhari

*189/190*

Hello Gurus,

I applied for 189 on 2 Aug 2016 with 60 points under 261111,so when can I expect the invitation?

Second, will it be good option for me to go ahead with 190 and what can be my invitation time under 190?

Do I need to submit new EOI for 190 or need to make changes in existing 189 EOI??

any help in this regard will be highly appreciated?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## vikaschandra

hjauhari said:


> Hello Gurus,
> 
> I applied for 189 on 2 Aug 2016 with 60 points under 261111,so when can I expect the invitation?
> 
> Second, will it be good option for me to go ahead with 190 and what can be my invitation time under 190?
> 
> Do I need to submit new EOI for 190 or need to make changes in existing 189 EOI??
> 
> any help in this regard will be highly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


60 points with Aug 2016 DOE well it would quite a lot of time for you to get the Invite.. march 2015 applicants with 60 points are still in the queue for the ITA hence you can imagine but yes considering the cutoff to reach close to 17th April it is very highly likely that the cutoff would come down to 60 soon. 

you can have separate eois for 190 and 189. better to have it separate. NSW seem to have started sending invites to people but exact turnaround time cannot be confirmed.


----------



## hjauhari

vikaschandra said:


> 60 points with Aug 2016 DOE well it would quite a lot of time for you to get the Invite.. march 2015 applicants with 60 points are still in the queue for the ITA hence you can imagine but yes considering the cutoff to reach close to 17th April it is very highly likely that the cutoff would come down to 60 soon.
> 
> you can have separate eois for 190 and 189. better to have it separate. NSW seem to have started sending invites to people but exact turnaround time cannot be confirmed.


Thanks Vikas for your prompt reply!!

Usually what is waiting time for NSW and VCT for 65 point under 261111?

can you please provide link for victoria and NSW sate?


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Guys

Small concern. My present address is different than permanent address so from where I should get PCC ? If I get it from present location , won't DIBP question that why passport add. is different from present location where I have got PCC ?

Secondly , do I need to show all my addresses on form 80 from last 10 years (rented places etc.) Will I have to show their add
Proofs as well ? Lastly do they match address which should be in sync with what we have on passport or it has nothing to do with it ?? I should simply mention all prev temp.addresses regardless of permanent address.??


----------



## joeyjoejnr

joeyjoejnr said:


> My remark for the written IELTS came in and it went up a full mark from 7 to 8!
> 
> Mixed emotions on this - happy that I never have to sit that horrid exam again but very annoyed that this should have been sorted 3 weeks ago! Since then I booked another exam for $AUD 330 as well as buying the gold prep pack for PTE-A ($78). Not to mentioned to thousands of dollars of lost earnings from potentially 3 weeks work.
> 
> I'm going to write a letter of complaint to IELTS asking for the $330 back for the exam I shouldn't have had to sit. It isn't my fault their examiners are incompetent, but I don't they will offer it. I'm used to getting screwed by them.
> 
> By the way, if anyone is interested in buying my PTE-A gold pack off me (for a discount) send me a PM. There are two practice exams that you can do and get marked as well as all the sample questions.I didn't do any of the practice exams.


Good news, I complained to IELTS and they have agreed to refund the extra test I had to do.


----------



## aussiedream87

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Small concern. My present address is different than permanent address so from where I should get PCC ? If I get it from present location , won't DIBP question that why passport add. is different from present location where I have got PCC ?
> 
> Secondly , do I need to show all my addresses on form 80 from last 10 years (rented places etc.) Will I have to show their add
> Proofs as well ? Lastly do they match address which should be in sync with what we have on passport or it has nothing to do with it ?? I should simply mention all prev temp.addresses regardless of permanent address.??


1)PCC can be taken from present address. Be sure with the proof that u going to submit. If it's India they would ask for govt add proof otherwise bank statement or postpaid bill.

2) yes put in the present address (if u are a tenant it's fine) my address in passport if different to my present address. So it should be a problem.


----------



## aussiedream87

aussiedream87 said:


> 1)PCC can be taken from present address. Be sure with the proof that u going to submit. If it's India they would ask for govt add proof otherwise bank statement or postpaid bill.
> 
> 2) yes put in the present address (if u are a tenant it's fine) my address in passport if different to my present address. So it should be a problem.


I ment it shouldn't be a problem if u provide ur present add which is different from ur permanent add on ur passport.


----------



## hjauhari

*190 waiting time*

HI,

Usually what is waiting time for NSW and VCT for 65 point under 261111?

I have applied on 1Sep 2016, so when can I expect invitation?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## aussiedream87

hjauhari said:


> HI,
> 
> Usually what is waiting time for NSW and VCT for 65 point under 261111?
> 
> I have applied on 1Sep 2016, so when can I expect invitation?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


I'm not sure on Vic but nsw clearly doesn't have any time lines. So they haven't called aby 261111 with 60+5 yet. So at the moment you just need to wait. 190 nsw ss is one thing u can't predict.


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> I'm not sure on Vic but nsw clearly doesn't have any time lines. So they haven't called aby 261111 with 60+5 yet. So at the moment you just need to wait. 190 nsw ss is one thing u can't predict.


To be fair NSW nomination is not a queue. Your CV goes into a pool, from which they will select the best on a semi-regular basis. What represents "the best" can change during the year. At the beginning of the year they are likely to be more conservative so as not to miss some great candidates later. The NSW website is fairly clear on what they're looking for aside from points and a SOL skill: length of experience and English ability.

If you're at 70 points, superior English and 8+ years in a SOL listed career I think your wait will be fairly brief. If you're 55 with poor English and the majority of your points coming from age, I think you're less likely to get the knock. YMMV, of course, as I'm jut guessing along with the rest of you.


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> HI,
> 
> Usually what is waiting time for NSW and VCT for 65 point under 261111?
> 
> I have applied on 1Sep 2016, so when can I expect invitation?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Wow, this forum is littered with this kind of question. TBH it comes across as either naive or presumptuous. Here's the deal: you might not get invited; there is no waiting list, it is a competitive procedure. As noted in my other reply, NSW indicate experience and English ability as important factors. Victoria will review your CV. IMO if your profile is limited, you shouldn't expect the call in either case (or at least not till the end of the year). From reading this forum I get the impression that those with decent profiles are even getting contact from Victoria within a couple of weeks. NSW appears to be running now also, so I would guess something similar.


----------



## fenz00

Hi all, 

Anyone has any ideas about the date of the next invitation round in September 2016? We have 3 rounds in August, does it means only one in September?

I have submitted EOI on the 1st of June with 65 points in BA 261111. I am wondering whether or not I can get invitation before my TR expire on the 23rd of October? 

If I have to leave Australia, does it has any effect on my EOI? And when I get invitation off-shore, can I come back to Australia to apply? or I have to stay off-shore until visa is granted?

Thank you for your help.

Regards,


----------



## ridhidureja

*EOI 189 with July 2016*



fenz00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has any ideas about the date of the next invitation round in September 2016? We have 3 rounds in August, does it means only one in September?
> 
> I have submitted EOI on the 1st of June with 65 points in BA 261111. I am wondering whether or not I can get invitation before my TR expire on the 23rd of October?
> 
> If I have to leave Australia, does it has any effect on my EOI? And when I get invitation off-shore, can I come back to Australia to apply? or I have to stay off-shore until visa is granted?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Regards,



Next invitation round most probably will be on 14th and 28 September.

After getting grant only if you leave Australia.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiedream87

fenz00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has any ideas about the date of the next invitation round in September 2016? We have 3 rounds in August, does it means only one in September?
> 
> I have submitted EOI on the 1st of June with 65 points in BA 261111. I am wondering whether or not I can get invitation before my TR expire on the 23rd of October?
> 
> If I have to leave Australia, does it has any effect on my EOI? And when I get invitation off-shore, can I come back to Australia to apply? or I have to stay off-shore until visa is granted?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Regards,


1)Its 14 & 28 September will be the dates.

2) 65 pointers are been called so based on the DIBP results we can presume or estimate when you can expect an invite. 

3) some one who has been in that situation can comment better.


----------



## fenz00

aussiedream87 said:


> 1)Its 14 & 28 September will be the dates.
> 
> 2) 65 pointers are been called so based on the DIBP results we can presume or estimate when you can expect an invite.
> 
> 3) some one who has been in that situation can comment better.


Thank you for your answers. 

For the second (2) answer, do you mean that we have to wait for the DIBP results before making a more precise prediction?


----------



## aussiedream87

fenz00 said:


> Thank you for your answers.
> 
> For the second (2) answer, do you mean that we have to wait for the DIBP results before making a more precise prediction?


I see u applied on 1 June so once the dibp updates it's results on recent 189 round. We ll have get to know what's the cut off BA and the points. So based on the out come we can predict when u can expect an invite. 60+5 points can get u 189 but it will take a while before u can get an invite.


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, I need suggestions - I had applied with 70 pts for 261111. I had marked few yrs which were not considered by ACS as nominated occupation relevant so got 70 pts but actually its 65 pts considering ACS report. One friend suggested to create new EOI whereas another friend said that multiple EOI profiles will lead to no invite at all. So, I have to wait till expiration of previous invite and then amend that one only. Any suggestions on this situation?


----------



## anuarora

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I need suggestions - I had applied with 70 pts for 261111. I had marked few yrs which were not considered by ACS as nominated occupation relevant so got 70 pts but actually its 65 pts considering ACS report. One friend suggested to create new EOI whereas another friend said that multiple EOI profiles will lead to no invite at all. So, I have to wait till expiration of previous invite and then amend that one only. Any suggestions on this situation?


Have you already got the Invite with your 70 points? If yes, then you would have to let that go and you submit a new EOI with 65 points. Even if you do that now, I guess you will get invite some where in Dec/Jan


----------



## ridhidureja

*261111 ICT BA 189 Score*



anuarora said:


> Have you already got the Invite with your 70 points? If yes, then you would have to let that go and you submit a new EOI with 65 points. Even if you do that now, I guess you will get invite some where in Dec/Jan


Is it true that with multiple EOIs you will not get invited. I have never herd of this situation. People have EOI for 189 and 190 with same and different email ID and if they have points as per requirement they have got invite on all the EOIS.

Which ever they accepted is the main one considered for Nomination

Experts can comment further.'

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## abhi.roy

*Invited for 190 - NSW*

Hi All,
I received the invite for 190 for NSW on 02nd Sept , in process for uploading the documents and going in for my PCC and medicals. Will provide updates as and when CO is assigned.

Thanks for all the guidance from experts on this forum, much appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys who have multiple EOIs submitted for 189 and 190 different states please withdraw any inactive EOIs if you receive your ITA from any Subclass and wish to proceed with it. Doing this will help other applicants who are waiting for Invitations. Thank you


----------



## aussiedream87

vikaschandra said:


> Guys who have multiple EOIs submitted for 189 and 190 different states please withdraw any inactive EOIs if you receive your ITA from any Subclass and wish to proceed with it. Doing this will help other applicants who are waiting for Invitations. Thank you


I really hope ppl withdraw their in active EOI s.


----------



## someoneaussie

hi all,
I've filed my EOI in July for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points under 189.
Now, today I've updated my new PTE scores to 75 points. I know next invite could be 14th and then 28. Can anyone recommend any idea when I could get my invite? Cheers.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

someoneaussie said:


> hi all,
> I've filed my EOI in July for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points under 189.
> Now, today I've updated my new PTE scores to 75 points. I know next invite could be 14th and then 28. Can anyone recommend any idea when I could get my invite? Cheers.


You should get the invite in next round for sure! time to celebrate


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

Recently any one received invitation for Family sponsor 489 visa (State- Victoria).

Anzcode- Business analyst

Points- 55+ 10 Family sponsor points, Total- 65

EOI Submitted on- 26/August/2016

kindly reply me. Thanks in advance

Kind Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

abhi.roy said:


> Hi All,
> I received the invite for 190 for NSW on 02nd Sept , in process for uploading the documents and going in for my PCC and medicals. Will provide updates as and when CO is assigned.
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance from experts on this forum, much appreciated
> 
> Cheers


Did you submit both 189 & 190 in one EOI or different EOI's?


----------



## frenz17

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> well congrats to Aussie dreams and Rupam for getting invites. much deserved.
> 
> well both of you share your phone number via PM and I can add you to our whatsapp group( if you are not in one already)


Hi dreamsanj,

Can you add me to the whatsapp group as well.

Regards


----------



## sauravgupta84

vikaschandra said:


> Guys who have multiple EOIs submitted for 189 and 190 different states please withdraw any inactive EOIs if you receive your ITA from any Subclass and wish to proceed with it. Doing this will help other applicants who are waiting for Invitations. Thank you


This probably explains the DoE going back to Dec 7, as the people who had filed both 189 and 190, accepted the 190 invite and didn't withdraw their 189 DoI. In due course of time these people received their 189 invite too and since they didn't withdraw 189 EoI, that invite was sent AGAIN after 02 months (as the first one got expired and with same DoI, DIBP sends it again after 02 months!!), hence, bringing the DoE to Dec 2015 from Feb 2016 in the 3rd Aug round!! It seems that each of those people wasted the invites TWICE!! Sad 


~Saurav


----------



## ridhidureja

someoneaussie said:


> hi all,
> I've filed my EOI in July for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points under 189.
> Now, today I've updated my new PTE scores to 75 points. I know next invite could be 14th and then 28. Can anyone recommend any idea when I could get my invite? Cheers.


very next round mate. Higher points early invite.

On 14th you should see you ITA in Email if all is well.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## abhi.roy

vikaschandra said:


> Guys who have multiple EOIs submitted for 189 and 190 different states please withdraw any inactive EOIs if you receive your ITA from any Subclass and wish to proceed with it. Doing this will help other applicants who are waiting for Invitations. Thank you


@vikaschandra and aussiedream 87

Agreed and I had already withdrawn my 189 once the 190 was confirmed  . Urge other members to withdraw inactive EOIs as well !!


----------



## frenz17

abhi.roy said:


> @vikaschandra and aussiedream 87
> 
> Agreed and I had already withdrawn my 189 once the 190 was confirmed  . Urge other members to withdraw inactive EOIs as well !!


Withdrawn. Had forgotten about this.

Regards.


----------



## aussiedream87

frenz17 said:


> Withdrawn. Had forgotten about this.
> 
> Regards.


Hey frenz17 thanks for the confirmation. Cheers.


----------



## aussiedream87

venkatfcb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently any one received invitation for Family sponsor 489 visa (State- Victoria).
> 
> Anzcode- Business analyst
> 
> Points- 55+ 10 Family sponsor points, Total- 65
> 
> EOI Submitted on- 26/August/2016
> 
> kindly reply me. Thanks in advance
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing really sure abt that but u can post ur query in Victoria thread and here is the link - 
 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## aussiedream87

abhi.roy said:


> @vikaschandra and aussiedream 87
> 
> Agreed and I had already withdrawn my 189 once the 190 was confirmed  . Urge other members to withdraw inactive EOIs as well !!


Thanks Abhi for your prompt response. =) all the best


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

*Sharma.Abhishek*

Hi Guys

I have logged my EOI for 261111 ICT business analyst 
- visa 189 65 points on 29th june 2016. 
- visa 190 for NSW on 31/08/2016 with 70 points. 
- Regional State teritory nominated 489 for WA with 75 Points on 23/08/2016 
- Regional Family sponsored with 75 points visa 489 for WA. 

Haven't got any response for any of them so far. Any guess if i can get any of them before october ends. 
Your response will be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

*Sharma.Abhishek*

Hi Guys

I have logged my EOI for 261111 ICT business analyst 
- visa 189 65 points on 29th june 2016. 
- visa 190 for NSW on 31/08/2016 with 70 points. 
- Regional State teritory nominated 489 for WA with 75 Points on 23/08/2016 
- Regional Family sponsored with 75 points visa 489 for WA. 

Haven't got any response for any of them so far. Any guess if i can get any of them before october ends. 

Your response will be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have logged my EOI for 261111 ICT business analyst
> - visa 189 65 points on 29th june 2016.
> - visa 190 for NSW on 31/08/2016 with 70 points.
> - Regional State teritory nominated 489 for WA with 75 Points on 23/08/2016
> - Regional Family sponsored with 75 points visa 489 for WA.
> 
> Haven't got any response for any of them so far. Any guess if i can get any of them before october ends.
> Your response will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You seem to use all the options available. Did u look out for the pros and cons on 489? U can wait for nsw to call u this month. They seem to invite 65+5 pointers from ict BA so Sept might be ur month.


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

aussiedream87 said:


> You seem to use all the options available. Did u look out for the pros and cons on 489? U can wait for nsw to call u this month. They seem to invite 65+5 pointers from ict BA so Sept might be ur month.


Yes because my visa gonna end this october. So i have no other option rather then using all the options. I am still hopeful for 189 though


----------



## aussie_dreams

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have logged my EOI for 261111 ICT business analyst
> - visa 189 65 points on 29th june 2016.
> - visa 190 for NSW on 31/08/2016 with 70 points.
> - Regional State teritory nominated 489 for WA with 75 Points on 23/08/2016
> - Regional Family sponsored with 75 points visa 489 for WA.
> 
> Haven't got any response for any of them so far. Any guess if i can get any of them before october ends.
> 
> Your response will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I feel if you wait till october you have a good chance of getting invite under 189 , people with 65 points who had applied till mid april ( approx) have got the invites so looking at the current trend, you should be getting it by oct end. just keep an eye on myimmitracker and watch the trend for next 1 or 2 invitation rounds. all the best.


----------



## aussie_dreams

aussie_dreams said:


> I feel if you wait till october you have a good chance of getting invite under 189 , people with 65 points who had applied till mid april ( approx) have got the invites so looking at the current trend, you should be getting it by oct end. just keep an eye on myimmitracker and watch the trend for next 1 or 2 invitation rounds. all the best.


you mentioned 65 points for 189 but ur signature shows 60 points,which one is correct.


----------



## aussiedream87

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Yes because my visa gonna end this october. So i have no other option rather then using all the options. I am still hopeful for 189 though


Oh Oct 6 is right round the corner. U can expect 189 but again watch out for thr dibp results and based on the results once can predict the cut off. All the best for u. Hope u get what u looking for asap. Cheers.


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

aussie_dreams said:


> you mentioned 65 points for 189 but ur signature shows 60 points,which one is correct.


It is actually with 65 points. Didnt knew about signature. I am right now accessing my degree from ACS for analyst programmer. If i get positive result. Then i will update all with analyst programmer.


----------



## aussie_dreams

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> It is actually with 65 points. Didnt knew about signature. I am right now accessing my degree from ACS for analyst programmer. If i get positive result. Then i will update all with analyst programmer.


Good that you are trying all possible options, however u stand a good chance to get invite under ICT BA as well. It all depends on DIBP as to how many rounds they are going to have in sept, in Aug they had 3 rounds. I just checked DIBP website, its not yet updated though.


----------



## aj970031

Question: My partner is on the Supplementary CSOL for ACT. I have applied for NSW 190 (BA is both on SOL and CSOL), Can I claim her 5 points?

Alternatively, if she files a 190 for ACT, can she claim 5 points coming from me since I am on the CSOL for ACT? I am not on the Supplementary CSOL for ACT though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vikaschandra

frenz17 said:


> withdrawn. Had forgotten about this.
> 
> Regards.





abhi.roy said:


> @vikaschandra and aussiedream 87
> 
> agreed and i had already withdrawn my 189 once the 190 was confirmed  . Urge other members to withdraw inactive eois as well !!


thanks guys this will help all others waiting.


----------



## walzmin

vikaschandra said:


> thanks guys this will help all others waiting.


did you have 2 different EOI's or same EOI with 189 & 190 visa category checked?


----------



## vikaschandra

walzmin said:


> did you have 2 different EOI's or same EOI with 189 & 190 visa category checked?


Guys had separate EOIs for 189 and 190 whoever got invited for either and were ready to lodge visa were requested to withdraw the other one


----------



## podigeo

What is the backlog of 60 pointers currently under ICT BA category? One of my colleague has 60 points and she is going to apply next week and wondering if she will ever get invite?


----------



## vipsonik1

podigeo said:


> What is the backlog of 60 pointers currently under ICT BA category? One of my colleague has 60 points and she is going to apply next week and wondering if she will ever get invite?




My recommendation is not to apply EOI with 60 points for BA. Try to increase points with PTE score or focus state sponsorship


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

podigeo said:


> What is the backlog of 60 pointers currently under ICT BA category? One of my colleague has 60 points and she is going to apply next week and wondering if she will ever get invite?


It's tough with 60points. As of now the cut off is Feb 21 with 65 points. Of she can increase her points in any way it would help her. Last round info is not updated yet. However it would move a month or two tops. ICT Business Analyst with 70 points can get her a ita for 189


----------



## podigeo

vipsonik1 said:


> My recommendation is not to apply EOI with 60 points for BA.





aussiedream87 said:


> It's tough with 60points. As of now the cut off is Feb 21 with 65 points.


Thanks both, Do you know when was the last 60 pointer invited?


----------



## aussiedream87

podigeo said:


> Thanks both, Do you know when was the last 60 pointer invited?


60ppinters under 189? Don't remember. You can visit https://myimmitracker.com/ here you can track most of the cases.


----------



## aussiedream87

for ICT Business and ​System Analysts with 65 points cut off came to 25 April 2016 11.22 am


----------



## aussiedream87

Also we have 1062 invites under 189 left for next 10 months.


----------



## anuarora

aussiedream87 said:


> Also we have 1062 invites under 189 left for next 10 months.



This means, the 1st Sep round went with 180 invites for BAs/SAs...That is so surprising. They are fron loading invites OR wanted to clear off some back-log.

I am worried if they don't send invite on 14th Sep or 28th Sep for this skill. Hope they maintain the 60 number atleast to get some flow continue. And also, June/July/Aug are major rush for 70 pointers and from now we should go with good balance between 70/65.

Comments?


----------



## Winwan

Interestingly 180 invitations were sent out for 1 Sept round. Is the dibp trying to clear the backlog similar to Jan - Feb 2016 rounds? 

Any thought?


----------



## jagdeepslamba

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks for encouraging words Vikas, Hope to hear from them soon, as its very very difficult to wait.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Hi Vikas and other respected members in group...... I filled an application under 190 with Visa feel paid on 11-May, after that there has been two contacts by CO once he asked for my employment details and second time he asked for medicals for my daughter, last contact was on 14-July and required information was provided to him on same day.

Still waiting with no response from them, my agent has also send reminders by CO is not responding back. I have checked with my employers as well no verification has happened till now. 
Its long and very frustrating wait for me. Can any one assist me or help me know what could be reason for delay or how can i get that information. Or may be how soon can i expect the grant. my timelines are mentioned in my signature..
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas and other respected members in group...... I filled an application under 190 with Visa feel paid on 11-May, after that there has been two contacts by CO once he asked for my employment details and second time he asked for medicals for my daughter, last contact was on 14-July and required information was provided to him on same day.
> 
> Still waiting with no response from them, my agent has also send reminders by CO is not responding back. I have checked with my employers as well no verification has happened till now.
> Its long and very frustrating wait for me. Can any one assist me or help me know what could be reason for delay or how can i get that information. Or may be how soon can i expect the grant. my timelines are mentioned in my signature..
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Well Jagdeep the question about when I will get my grant is the toughest one anybody can answer.. the reason for delay can be several.. have you checked with your employers about verification calls if any?

based on the CO contact I am assuming that your grant should be coming in 2 weeks time but yes this is only an estimate basing the calculation of data provided and available


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Well Jagdeep the question about when I will get my grant is the toughest one anybody can answer.. the reason for delay can be several.. have you checked with your employers about verification calls if any?
> 
> based on the CO contact I am assuming that your grant should be coming in 2 weeks time but yes this is only an estimate basing the calculation of data provided and available


Hi Vikas...No Verification done till now at least.... i called up HR of companies for whom i have claimed points and all have told be the no verification has happened till now. 
Regards
Jagdeep Singh
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aj970031

aj970031 said:


> Question: My partner is on the Supplementary CSOL for ACT. I have applied for NSW 190 (BA is both on SOL and CSOL), Can I claim her 5 points?
> 
> Alternatively, if she files a 190 for ACT, can she claim 5 points coming from me since I am on the CSOL for ACT? I am not on the Supplementary CSOL for ACT though.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was hoping someone might know...:confused2:


----------



## enygma

aj970031 said:


> I was hoping someone might know...:confused2:


AFAIK Partner points can be claimed if the partner's skill is also in the SOL list. Not sure if this is treated differently in case of 190 (I doubt it is), may be other experienced folks can help clarify this further.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

aj970031 said:


> I was hoping someone might know...:confused2:


Yes either of you can claim points for spouse under 190. 

This is from DIBP website which says that to claim partner points it has to be on same skilled occupation list. 
Partner skills
Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
was under 50 years of age; and
had at least Competent English; and
*had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).*
You will not be eligible for these points if your partner is or becomes an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen while this claim is being assessed.


----------



## anuarora

So we are ready for one more round today. Who knows what gonna be the outcome as every round has its own share of excitement and stress. For BA/SA - as last round had 180 invites in one go (surprised) - so this time it should be back to 60 number of invites (if at all) - I guess. Hope the Cut-off date moves well...Current Cut-off (before this 14th Sep round) is 65 points with Date: 25th April'16


----------



## tikki2282

All the best guys. Do update the group with your points and EOI date.


----------



## enygma

Any updates on 26111* group... anybody received ITA today??

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullkaly

it's really frustrating at the moment. as i can't see any BA/SA's being invited. was really hoping for an invite tonite...



11 th may 2016 - 65 points - Ba


----------



## GUNBUN

Only 1 user with 70 points got an invite under this category as i saw in immi tracker ......really sad for 65 ppl.


----------



## bullkaly

yes.. i did see that aswell.
i'm worried as my visa expires on 30 oct 2016


----------



## bullkaly

as the time has already passed an hou by now.. does that mean we can't expect anymore for now?


----------



## enygma

Looks like the cut off moved back to 70 points for BA/SA group..... very disappointing 😥

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winwan

bullkaly said:


> it's really frustrating at the moment. as i can't see any BA/SA's being invited. was really hoping for an invite tonite...
> 
> 
> 
> 11 th may 2016 - 65 points - Ba


I am surprised you didn't get the invitation, the cutoff date was 25 Apr 2016. i was predicting it to move by 2-3 weeks , if 60 invitations were issued. it seems not the case.

maybe one more round for you. good luck


----------



## bullkaly

i donno wt's happening.. im really feeling sensitive and mentally unstable after this. i can't go back to india and wait for 3 to 6 months again... really frustrating time for everyone who was expecting invitation this round


----------



## bullkaly

by next round some more high pointers will join and will be the same case.. unless we know some1 with 65 pointer is invited today


----------



## bullkaly

enygma said:


> Looks like the cut off moved back to 70 points for BA/SA group..... very disappointing 😥
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




if that's the case. we might have to wait for even longer time than what we have been seeing now... sighhhhh


----------



## mchandna

Hi guys, I actually dun believe that our job code (261111) was invited today... 11th may 65 pointer isn't invited in this round, how that can happen... Correct me if I am wrong, didn see any info except a 70 pointer and tht too on immitracker... Nobody confirmed on ITA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy85

mchandna said:


> Hi guys, I actually dun believe that our job code (261111) was invited today... 11th may 65 pointer isn't invited in this round, how that can happen... Correct me if I am wrong, didn see any info except a 70 pointer and tht too on immitracker... Nobody confirmed on ITA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure that someone with 65 points and DOF 11 may is not invited?

I think its not true


----------



## mchandna

eddy85 said:


> Are you sure that someone with 65 points and DOF 11 may is not invited?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its not true



261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking

[quote name="bullkaly" post=11017817]it's really frustrating at the moment. as i can't see any BA/SA's being invited. was really hoping for an invite tonite...











11 th may 2016 - 65 points - Ba





I am surprised you didn't get the invitation, the cutoff date was 25 Apr 2016. i was predicting it to move by 2-3 weeks , if 60 invitations were issued. it seems not the case.





maybe one more round for you. good luck

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=11018009



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

That's surprising. We have to wait for the results to come out to have a clear understanding. ☹


----------



## enygma

tikki2282 said:


> That's surprising. We have to wait for the results to come out to have a clear understanding. ☹


LoL....

Wait for Draw---->Feel Frustrated (tech glitch, no significant movement in cut off date etc.)----->Wait for Update on Skillselect----->More Frustration---->Analyse the Immitracker (and Skillselect, as when it gets updated)----->Wait for Draw---.......Repeat......


----------



## tikki2282

enygma said:


> LoL....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for Draw---->Feel Frustrated (tech glitch, no significant movement in cut off date etc.)----->Wait for Update on Skillselect----->More Frustration---->Analyse the Immitracker (and Skillselect, as when it gets updated)----->Wait for Draw---.......Repeat......




Lol. I was in a same situation till last round. I waited for almost an year for the invite so I can understand all this but we don't have any other option. Be positive and keep yourself engaged and in the meantime get your documents ready. Let's use this time to prepare for next step. All the best.


----------



## PreetPreet

Business Analyst
EOI- 6/6/2016
Not invited on 14 sept round


----------



## bullkaly

eddy85 said:


> Are you sure that someone with 65 points and DOF 11 may is not invited?
> 
> I think its not true


what do you mean bro?
i'm the one whoz waiting with 11th may doe====


----------



## andreyx108b

PreetPreet said:


> Business Analyst
> EOI- 6/6/2016
> Not invited on 14 sept round




Score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullkaly

andreyx108b said:


> Score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ofcourse 65. 
if had 70 why would i worry?


----------



## walzmin

My immiaccount is linked to an EOI with wrong points so I am waiting for that invite to expire. I have created new EOI with correct points. Can someone suggest if I need to take any action on withdrawal of Immiaccount or it'll automatically delink old EOI on expiration and will link with new EOI if I get invite again.


----------



## samithaonline

So no one got invited today ? Usually, they take 1-2 days to give out the invitations. Maybe wait until tomorrow and see ? 
DOE: 20/7/2016 with 65 points


----------



## fenz00

samithaonline said:


> So no one got invited today ? Usually, they take 1-2 days to give out the invitations. Maybe wait until tomorrow and see ?
> DOE: 20/7/2016 with 65 points


That's true. Many invitations happened very late in at night time. I am not sure why they are spreading out invitation across the day?


----------



## eddy85

bullkaly said:


> what do you mean bro?
> i'm the one whoz waiting with 11th may doe====


they are joking


----------



## enygma

Anyone with 65 points from this group received NSW invite recently?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

samithaonline said:


> So no one got invited today ? Usually, they take 1-2 days to give out the invitations. Maybe wait until tomorrow and see ?
> 
> DOE: 20/7/2016 with 65 points




It takes 5-10 mins max 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagdeepslamba

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas...No Verification done till now at least.... i called up HR of companies for whom i have claimed points and all have told be the no verification has happened till now.
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Vikas... One quick question that comes to my mind is that my skill assessment from ACS expired on 28-Jul-16, but by that time my VISA application was already filed with DIBP and as you are aware its still says "assessment in progress". Do i need to have my assessment done again in this case. If yes then i shall have this done before CO asks again resulting in another delay.Please suggest. Timelines are mentioned below

Regards
Jagdeep SIngh


----------



## fenz00

65 pointers has moved to 2nd of May 2016, according to myimmitracker. Not sure when he/she was invited


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas... One quick question that comes to my mind is that my skill assessment from ACS expired on 28-Jul-16, but by that time my VISA application was already filed with DIBP and as you are aware its still says "assessment in progress". Do i need to have my assessment done again in this case. If yes then i shall have this done before CO asks again resulting in another delay.Please suggest. Timelines are mentioned below
> 
> Regards
> Jagdeep SIngh


Jagdeep you have already had two CO contact since your visa lodge if the ACS renewal would be required they would have asked for it. I doubt they will ask for it anymore.. so just wait


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

walzmin said:


> My immiaccount is linked to an EOI with wrong points so I am waiting for that invite to expire. I have created new EOI with correct points. Can someone suggest if I need to take any action on withdrawal of Immiaccount or it'll automatically delink old EOI on expiration and will link with new EOI if I get invite again.


Did you get invite for previous EOI ?

Deleting EOI account means you are going off teh queue, and you would have to start afresh...

by the way, I dont understand the immiaccount thing here, belie that is needed to be setup only when you get invite ...

unless my understanding is wrong... As I have not created / mapped it ..

Business Analyst 26111*


ACS +ve : 07-Sep-2016
AGE : 25 Points
Language: 10 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
EOI Submitted 189 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65 points
EOI Submitted 190 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65+5 points

Invitation to apply : Awaited

189 Lodged : ?
190 Lodged: ?
CO Allocated : ?
Grant : ?


----------



## abhitripathi

Guys,

Need some advice. 

Have done my engg. in Mechanical and will be applying against IT Systems Analyst Code.

ACS has already asked me to convert app to RPL, hence I assume that ACS wouldn't comment on my engineering.

To claim 15 points for education, Is the +ve ACS RPL assessment enough or do I need to apply for Vetassess PTA or should I do that only is asked by CO in later stages. 

Have searched a lot in various threads, but have come across conflicting opinions. Hoping that there are people who would be in similar situation, and could clarify on the same. 

Pls help.

Thanks !


----------



## bullkaly

fenz00 said:


> 65 pointers has moved to 2nd of May 2016, according to myimmitracker. Not sure when he/she was invited



..yea i can see BA with EOI 2 may has been invited... hoping it moves forward a bit more in the coming round.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

bullkaly said:


> ..yea i can see BA with EOI 2 may has been invited... hoping it moves forward a bit more in the coming round.


Is this is to be believed, then per the trends, instead of 2 months (backlog clearing), this invitation round considered only 1 week for backlog (25-april-2016 >> moved to 2-may-2016)...

This is not good update, however need to stay optimist and find out the number of invitations released for ICT 2611* in this invitation round to determine / estimate the remaining cap for this year vs our chances :-(


----------



## manngarg

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got both skill assessment positive. ICT Ba and ICT Software Engineer.
> 
> Since number of slots for ICT BA are less like 1462 I am assuming that more applicants may not be applying unless they have high points.
> 
> Since invites as of now are going to 65 and above pointers.
> 
> As score for ICT BA has come down to 65 from 70 in second month August. I am hoping that score for ICT Software Engineer comes down to 60 from 65 in September.
> 
> Then it will give me high chance of getting invite as last year in August score was reduced to 60. Like 65 Pointers for ICT Ba are now getting invite I am hoping ICT Software Engineer start getting invite with 60 from this month or next month.
> 
> I have attempted PTE 4 times but couldn't get 79
> 
> My last score is 80, 80, 71 76 Over all 76.
> 
> Though my score increased in all attempts but can't cross hurdle of 79+
> 
> Appreciate your comments.
> 
> Regards.
> Ridhi.




Hi Ridhi,

I also have +ve BA assessment, but I also perform the responsibilities of a programmer in my job. So I would like to get assessed for programmer category too. Could you please help me out with the below queries as my case will be similar to yours,

1) 60 days have passed for my +ve ACS BA assessment, thus do I need to file a new assessment altogether or a review is still possible?
2) Will the ACS team raise any question for ANZSCO code change since I'll have to link new assessment to my previous application and I have a +ve assessment for different code?
3) In the R&R document, I only need to mention the responsibilities of a programmer this time?
4) Will there be any implications of having assessment in two categories later on while applying for the visa?

Thanks


----------



## mchandna

NSW sent out invites today.Did anyone receive NSW Invites under 261111/261112?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Can we have two Active EOI in skillselect.. First for 189 and Victoria (190).
Second for 190 (nsw) ?


----------



## enygma

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Can we have two Active EOI in skillselect.. First for 189 and Victoria (190).
> Second for 190 (nsw) ?


Yes, very much

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## a2avin

*victoria 190*



Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Can we have two Active EOI in skillselect.. First for 189 and Victoria (190).
> Second for 190 (nsw) ?


You need to apply for vic through https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/ 
I applied for 189 & NSW 190 through EOI and submitted separate application for VIC.. got invited in about 60 days


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

a2avin said:


> You need to apply for vic through https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/
> I applied for 189 & NSW 190 through EOI and submitted separate application for VIC.. got invited in about 60 days


Thanks for the information.

I submitted my original EOI with 189 and 190(VIC), however I was not aware of submitting separate application for Victoria on their website until I learnt it last week..

Today I have opened new eoi (190 nsw) through skillselect

Staying optimistic for invite...

Plan to get acs report for wife education and skills (we are in same cosl). That might increase and speedup the selection... I guess...


----------



## aussiedream87

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I submitted my original EOI with 189 and 190(VIC), however I was not aware of submitting separate application for Victoria on their website until I learnt it last week..
> 
> Today I have opened new eoi (190 nsw) through skillselect
> 
> Staying optimistic for invite...
> 
> Plan to get acs report for wife education and skills (we are in same cosl). That might increase and speedup the selection... I guess...


Probably you should go ahead with that. Additional 5 points matter a lot


----------



## aj970031

aussiedream87 said:


> Probably you should go ahead with that. Additional 5 points matter a lot


Yea I didn't know either. So my EOI has 189 and 190 (NSW). I can apply to Vic separately on their website? Is that what it is ?


----------



## a2avin

aj970031 said:


> Yea I didn't know either. So my EOI has 189 and 190 (NSW). I can apply to Vic separately on their website? Is that what it is ?


Yes.. you can


----------



## aj970031

Thanks a2avin. So I apply on VIC website and then open a fresh EOI with VIC selected, right?


----------



## a2avin

aj970031 said:


> Thanks a2avin. So I apply on VIC website and then open a fresh EOI with VIC selected, right?


You don't have to open a EOI. Apply online in VIC site. Once approved, they will automatically update your EOI account to submit for visa.


----------



## aussiedream87

aj970031 said:


> Yea I didn't know either. So my EOI has 189 and 190 (NSW). I can apply to Vic separately on their website? Is that what it is ?


You need to have a different EOI for NSW and VIC and for Vic you need to use that EOI number and file it in Vic website.


----------



## aussie_dreams

abhitripathi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some advice.
> 
> Have done my engg. in Mechanical and will be applying against IT Systems Analyst Code.
> 
> ACS has already asked me to convert app to RPL, hence I assume that ACS wouldn't comment on my engineering.
> 
> To claim 15 points for education, Is the +ve ACS RPL assessment enough or do I need to apply for Vetassess PTA or should I do that only is asked by CO in later stages.
> 
> Have searched a lot in various threads, but have come across conflicting opinions. Hoping that there are people who would be in similar situation, and could clarify on the same.
> 
> Pls help.
> 
> Thanks !


My friend was in similar situation as yours, he has Mechanical degree and IT BA
is his occupation. ACS assessed his experience/ skills and his degree was assessed by Vetassess. he realised this when he got invite 4 months back so he let it go and applied to Vetassess for degree assessment and waited for 2 months for outcome. he got invite again in aug and now has applied for visa.


----------



## luckyz

Dear members, how is the 60 days timeline calculated after CO is assigned. In my case, Below are my dates. Mine is NSW 190 Visa for ICT BA/261111

- Submitted visa application on 25th June 2016
- CO Requested More Information on 19th July 2016
- Provided the required information, resubmitted on 21st July 2016

This 21st September 2016, it would be 60 days after information provided. Am I being too desperate 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## walzmin

Can someone please clarify what is this Vic website option? I have submitted two EOI's for 189 & 190(with All option so I think it covers NSW, Queensland etc all). Please let me know if there is any other option too.


----------



## amabrouk

I have received a rejection email from VIC today.

My EOI date is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.

Good luck for you all ....


----------



## hjauhari

*261111-NSW status*

Hi,

can anyone tell me what is current status of ICT BA, NSW invitation status for 65 pointer?
At what date queue is cleared, I think its most pathetic for 261** code!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## walzmin

amabrouk said:


> I have received a rejection email from VIC today.
> 
> My EOI date is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.
> 
> Good luck for you all ....


Why have they rejected? Can you please share details on how you applied for VIC?


----------



## mchandna

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what is current status of ICT BA, NSW invitation status for 65 pointer?
> 
> At what date queue is cleared, I think its most pathetic for 261** code!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe




Hi 

I filed NSW EOI on 4th August with (65+5) points under 261111 and still to get any revert.

Waiting for invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a2avin

walzmin said:


> Can someone please clarify what is this Vic website option? I have submitted two EOI's for 189 & 190(with All option so I think it covers NSW, Queensland etc all). Please let me know if there is any other option too.


@walzmin : There are 2 ways you can apply for Vic sponsorship
1. Submit VIC sponsorship along with 189
2. Submit it through VIC website

I chose to submit NSW with 189 as we can still submit EOI for VIC sponsorship through the website.


----------



## amabrouk

What is th chance of NSW nomination for 261112 with 60+5 points?? I have filed my EOI on 29th June.


----------



## walzmin

a2avin said:


> @walzmin : There are 2 ways you can apply for Vic sponsorship
> 1. Submit VIC sponsorship along with 189
> 2. Submit it through VIC website
> 
> I chose to submit NSW with 189 as we can still submit EOI for VIC sponsorship through the website.


Thanks for the info. Not sure how 189 general submission is different from VIC sponsorship, did you get any sponsorship from them? I think 189 is skilled category and 190 is for specific states so if you select all option for 190, it should cover every state so no need of submitting on VIC website. Please confirm if its right understanding.


----------



## a2avin

walzmin said:


> Thanks for the info. Not sure how 189 general submission is different from VIC sponsorship, did you get any sponsorship from them? I think 189 is skilled category and 190 is for specific states so if you select all option for 190, it should cover every state so no need of submitting on VIC website. Please confirm if its right understanding.


I submitted to vic separately through their website. I am not sure if we can submit to all states through 190 on EOI (cant remember as I submitted EOI in feb). But All i could see is 189 and 190 and 190 was specifically for NSW in my EOI


----------



## luckyz

Dear members, how is the 60 days timeline calculated after CO is assigned. In my case, Below are my dates. Mine is NSW 190 Visa for ICT BA/261111

- Submitted visa application on 25th June 2016
- CO Requested More Information on 19th July 2016
- Provided the required information, resubmitted on 21st July 2016

This 21st September 2016, it would be 60 days after information provided and form re-submitted.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## walzmin

a2avin said:


> I submitted to vic separately through their website. I am not sure if we can submit to all states through 190 on EOI (cant remember as I submitted EOI in feb). But All i could see is 189 and 190 and 190 was specifically for NSW in my EOI


Ok thanks


----------



## auslover35

hi folks

Please update the signature of BA/SA who got invitation on 14 september.


----------



## nikhil_k

I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
Few points to clarify:
Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi Seniors,

I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
Few points to clarify:
Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
> Few points to clarify:
> Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
> If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?


@ Nikhil_k.. Very likely you will get invite on 28th September'2016.

Points dot matter once you have received the invitation and accepted the same..


----------



## vikaschandra

luckyz said:


> Dear members, how is the 60 days timeline calculated after CO is assigned. In my case, Below are my dates. Mine is NSW 190 Visa for ICT BA/261111
> 
> - Submitted visa application on 25th June 2016
> - CO Requested More Information on 19th July 2016
> - Provided the required information, resubmitted on 21st July 2016
> 
> This 21st September 2016, it would be 60 days after information provided and form re-submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Lucky what is the 60 days timeline that you are referring to?? 60 days timeline is only for the visa lodge. Once an applicant receives his ITA he has 60 days and withing this duration he/she should have paid the fees and lodged he visa application. 

Once you have lodged the visa the usual timeline published by dibp is 90 days to finalize the application. But this is only for 75% of cases. 25% cases still go beyond the 3 months time. After CO contact the review cycle is aftet 28 days but these days it is in an average it goes past 28 days.


----------



## aussiedream87

nikhil_k said:


> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
> Few points to clarify:
> Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
> If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?


You can expect invitation for the next round. Also like @jasjeeth said once the invitation is sent it doesn't matter if points reduce or not. 

During this one week time get ur documents arranged and pcc so it will save time and u can lodge ur visa and then proceed with Medicals.

All the best.


----------



## Harold_C

Hi 2611ers,

I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 21 Sept 2016 with Total 70 Points.

l am looking forward to receiving invitation on 28th Sep. Is there possible to get invitation on that day? I am not sure at the moment.

My points break down:
age：30
Degree：15
Australia study:5
PY:5
My spouse(261111):5
Ielts： 8 8 7 7.5:10


----------



## FFacs

Harold_C said:


> Hi 2611ers,
> 
> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 21 Sept 2016 with Total 70 Points.
> 
> l am looking forward to receiving invitation on 28th Sep. Is there possible to get invitation on that day? I am not sure at the moment.
> 
> My points break down:
> age：30
> Degree：15
> Australia study:5
> PY:5
> My spouse(261111):5
> Ielts： 8 8 7 7.5:10


No-one here can make any promises BUT it looks highly likely given current trends.


----------



## Hetal2407

I have submitted by EOI on 9th August. ICT BA 26111 with 65 points

I have some quick questions

1) Can I get my PCC ready before I get my ITA. I heard PCC takes maximum time.

2) Post ITA , I assume I have to submit form 80 and other documents. Are originals to be sent or scan copies to be sent. I can accordingly keep the documents ready (scan or original). When do they check the original documentation?

3) In form 80 do I need to mention those exp years and company information which was not considered by ACS ? Since ACS is not considering this experience, I assume this might not have much value. OR that It is advisable to mention it. This will reduce my confirmation time by them for verification with each company.

4) Which activity consumes more time post ITA?

I know I am too hopeful and optimistic to ask all this question but curios to know.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Hetal2407 said:


> I have submitted by EOI on 9th August. ICT BA 26111 with 65 points
> 
> I have some quick questions
> 
> 1) Can I get my PCC ready before I get my ITA. I heard PCC takes maximum time.
> 
> 2) Post ITA , I assume I have to submit form 80 and other documents. Are originals to be sent or scan copies to be sent. I can accordingly keep the documents ready (scan or original). When do they check the original documentation?
> 
> 3) In form 80 do I need to mention those exp years and company information which was not considered by ACS ? Since ACS is not considering this experience, I assume this might not have much value. OR that It is advisable to mention it. This will reduce my confirmation time by them for verification with each company.
> 
> 4) Which activity consumes more time post ITA?
> 
> I know I am too hopeful and optimistic to ask all this question but curios to know.


Some responses..

Pcc is valid for 1 year from the date of issue.
If your passport address is same as your current address, it is very likely that you will get pcc on same day you appear in PSK.


----------



## aussiedream87

Hetal2407 said:


> I have submitted by EOI on 9th August. ICT BA 26111 with 65 points
> 
> I have some quick questions
> 
> 1) Can I get my PCC ready before I get my ITA. I heard PCC takes maximum time.
> 
> 2) Post ITA , I assume I have to submit form 80 and other documents. Are originals to be sent or scan copies to be sent. I can accordingly keep the documents ready (scan or original). When do they check the original documentation?
> 
> 3) In form 80 do I need to mention those exp years and company information which was not considered by ACS ? Since ACS is not considering this experience, I assume this might not have much value. OR that It is advisable to mention it. This will reduce my confirmation time by them for verification with each company.
> 
> 4) Which activity consumes more time post ITA?
> 
> I know I am too hopeful and optimistic to ask all this question but curios to know.


1) Yes you can go ahead and apply for one. Usually cases 2-3 hrs tops. Some cases have a physical verification from nearest police station and they may take up to few days’ time. (NO ETA on this)

2) You need to submit all in color scanned copies. Ill share the list of documents required in next post.

3) I have written them to show what I have been doing in those years that are not relevant to work experience I applied under

4) Post ITA you can really assume as the case takes sometime before picked up by CO and then usually 90 days ETA but seen many cases where there is a delay. No transparency so we can rely say this is one reason. I say upload all the required docs and you can expect a grant soon.


----------



## aussiedream87

Hetal2407 said:


> I have submitted by EOI on 9th August. ICT BA 26111 with 65 points
> 
> I have some quick questions
> 
> 1) Can I get my PCC ready before I get my ITA. I heard PCC takes maximum time.
> 
> 2) Post ITA , I assume I have to submit form 80 and other documents. Are originals to be sent or scan copies to be sent. I can accordingly keep the documents ready (scan or original). When do they check the original documentation?
> 
> 3) In form 80 do I need to mention those exp years and company information which was not considered by ACS ? Since ACS is not considering this experience, I assume this might not have much value. OR that It is advisable to mention it. This will reduce my confirmation time by them for verification with each company.
> 
> 4) Which activity consumes more time post ITA?
> 
> I know I am too hopeful and optimistic to ask all this question but curios to know.


Here is the list of documents required for Visa processing stage. This one is prepared by @VikasChandra a senior member so copy pasting it as you asked.

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhil_k said:


> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
> Few points to clarify:
> Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
> If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?




28th is your day!) good luck!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG

*Very Hearty Thanks to Each and Everyone who has helped me with my silliest doubts to the biggest clarifications.

Got my GRANT today *


----------



## Sf80

RMG said:


> *Very Hearty Thanks to Each and Everyone who has helped me with my silliest doubts to the biggest clarifications.
> 
> Got my GRANT today *


Congrats  do you mind sharing your timelines please


----------



## mchandna

RMG said:


> *Very Hearty Thanks to Each and Everyone who has helped me with my silliest doubts to the biggest clarifications.
> 
> Got my GRANT today *




Congrats big Time 
Please share your timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG

Status: Grant
ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI Submitted: 189 (2nd May 2016) with 70 points
Inivtation received: 24th May 2016
VISA submitted: 21st July 2016
Grant : 22nd Sep 2016


----------



## enygma

RMG said:


> Status: Grant
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted: 189 (2nd May 2016) with 70 points
> Inivtation received: 24th May 2016
> VISA submitted: 21st July 2016
> Grant : 22nd Sep 2016


Congratulation mate!!


----------



## enygma

Skillselect page is now updated with details (link) from 14 Sep round. The cut off for ICT BA/SA was 65 points with Visa DoE as 4-May-2016. Looks like the DoE moved around 15 days since last round.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

enygma said:


> Skillselect page is now updated with details (link) from 14 Sep round. The cut off for ICT BA/SA was 65 points with Visa DoE as 4-May-2016. Looks like the DoE moved around 15 days since last round.


Yes, as compared to previous rounds, instead of two months, the back log was entertained for two weeks from 14th sep round,,, lets see how it goes in 28th Sep round...

*Oct month invitation rounds possibility >>>*

12-Oct-2016
26-Oct-2016


----------



## Suby10

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Yes, as compared to previous rounds, instead of two months, the back log was entertained for two weeks from 14th sep round,,, lets see how it goes in 28th Sep round...
> 
> *Oct month invitation rounds possibility >>>*
> 
> 12-Oct-2016
> 26-Oct-2016


I think it has only moved 10 days. Previously the cut off was 25th April right? N now it's 4th May. Actually it had only moved 9 days. That's so depressing. If every round it only moves this much, when are we the 65 pointers going to get invited? I think there are more n more ppl with 70 and above pointers joining in. If I may ask, why those waiting for a long time don't wanna apply for SS? I'm planning to apply as looking at the trend I'm not going to get an invite until another 8 rounds of invite. My EOI date is 28th July. 😔😔😔


----------



## walzmin

Suby10 said:


> I think it has only moved 10 days. Previously the cut off was 25th April right? N now it's 4th May. Actually it had only moved 9 days. That's so depressing. If every round it only moves this much, when are we the 65 pointers going to get invited? I think there are more n more ppl with 70 and above pointers joining in. If I may ask, why those waiting for a long time don't wanna apply for SS? I'm planning to apply as looking at the trend I'm not going to get an invite until another 8 rounds of invite. My EOI date is 28th July. &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;


Yes so disappointing. What is SS?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

walzmin said:


> Yes so disappointing. What is SS?


**SS - SkillSelect

Stay optimist guys !!

The best gets invited first,.

If there is scope to increase score (e.g. Partner skills, IELTS/PTE score), take benefit of that....

Any country would like to have / pick the cream...


----------



## Sf80

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> walzmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes so disappointing. What is SS?
> 
> 
> 
> **SS - SkillSelect
> 
> Stay optimist guys !!
> 
> The best gets invited first,.
> 
> If there is scope to increase score (e.g. Partner skills, IELTS/PTE score), take benefit of that....
> 
> Any country would like to have / pick the cream...
Click to expand...




walzmin said:


> Suby10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has only moved 10 days. Previously the cut off was 25th April right? N now it's 4th May. Actually it had only moved 9 days. That's so depressing. If every round it only moves this much, when are we the 65 pointers going to get invited? I think there are more n more ppl with 70 and above pointers joining in. If I may ask, why those waiting for a long time don't wanna apply for SS? I'm planning to apply as looking at the trend I'm not going to get an invite until another 8 rounds of invite. My EOI date is 28th July. &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;
> 
> 
> 
> Yes so disappointing. What is SS?
Click to expand...

State sponsorship


----------



## Suby10

Yes, SS means state sponsorship.. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> nikhil_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
> Few points to clarify:
> Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
> If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28th is your day!) good luck!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks Bud.


----------



## kanwar deep

*Visa grant*

Hello Everyone ,

I've been away from the forum since past few months since i'd submitted my visa fee in FEB 16 nd did'nt hear anything from DIBP after Feb-16 except for CO allocation nd requesting for Form-80 so i thought may be i'd lost the oppurtunity to get the Visa but to my surprise i received the grant letter on 21st Sep-16lane: with all the 3 applicants getting the Visa under subclass 189....

Now the catch is DIBP has given an ITA 12Oct 16 which is just 20 days form the date of issue of Visa nd moving to Australia immidiately may not be possible as my wife is expecting in Nov end nd is on strict bed rest...now would the allow an extension of the ITA for which i'm planning to submit a medical from the Doctor stating she's not fit to travel as of now.

Expert comments pls


----------



## andreyx108b

kanwar deep said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> I've been away from the forum since past few months since i'd submitted my visa fee in FEB 16 nd did'nt hear anything from DIBP after Feb-16 except for CO allocation nd requesting for Form-80 so i thought may be i'd lost the oppurtunity to get the Visa but to my surprise i received the grant letter on 21st Sep-16lane: with all the 3 applicants getting the Visa under subclass 189....
> 
> Now the catch is DIBP has given an ITA 12Oct 16 which is just 20 days form the date of issue of Visa nd moving to Australia immidiately may not be possible as my wife is expecting in Nov end nd is on strict bed rest...now would the allow an extension of the ITA for which i'm planning to submit a medical from the Doctor stating she's not fit to travel as of now.
> 
> Expert comments pls




Try contact them. They rarely allow such extension, but its not unheard off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

kanwar deep said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> I've been away from the forum since past few months since i'd submitted my visa fee in FEB 16 nd did'nt hear anything from DIBP after Feb-16 except for CO allocation nd requesting for Form-80 so i thought may be i'd lost the oppurtunity to get the Visa but to my surprise i received the grant letter on 21st Sep-16lane: with all the 3 applicants getting the Visa under subclass 189....
> 
> Now the catch is DIBP has given an ITA 12Oct 16 which is just 20 days form the date of issue of Visa nd moving to Australia immidiately may not be possible as my wife is expecting in Nov end nd is on strict bed rest...now would the allow an extension of the ITA for which i'm planning to submit a medical from the Doctor stating she's not fit to travel as of now.
> 
> Expert comments pls


Congrats on your grant. Between I don't understand. What does ITA means? First entry into the country? But don't they gv 6 - 10 months for that after visa granted? Tq.


----------



## kanwar deep

andreyx108b said:


> Try contact them. They rarely allow such extension, but its not unheard off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah thanks andrey , i will be contacting them via e-mail with the medical certificate , is that ok or should i call them up.

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## FFacs

Suby10 said:


> I think it has only moved 10 days. Previously the cut off was 25th April right? N now it's 4th May. Actually it had only moved 9 days. That's so depressing. If every round it only moves this much, when are we the 65 pointers going to get invited? I think there are more n more ppl with 70 and above pointers joining in. If I may ask, why those waiting for a long time don't wanna apply for SS? I'm planning to apply as looking at the trend I'm not going to get an invite until another 8 rounds of invite. My EOI date is 28th July. 😔😔😔


It does make depressing reading. It looks like the backlog isn't getting cleared. The 65 point queue is about 19 weeks. There's a chance it can drop if NSW really start to dish out the invites. I think nearly everyone is on both 190 and 189. If NSW start to issue a serious amount of invites the queue will drop pretty quickly. Otherwise, it looks like you need to add 19 weeks to your DOE. That's a LONG wait, but at least they are going pro-rata so they won't run out of invites. 

Basically the backlog they created when they closed applications last spring is staying put. They were wrong to issue so many invites last year so as to begin inviting 60 pointers. I wonder if they do the same again to try and clear the backlog (and cause another one for next year).


----------



## aussiedream87

Suby10 said:


> Congrats on your grant. Between I don't understand. What does ITA means? First entry into the country? But don't they gv 6 - 10 months for that after visa granted? Tq.


ITA is basically your invitation to apply for Australia. 

IED Is the initial entry date given to everyone based on their pcc or Medicals. This is very rare where the IED was within a month. Seen someone with this case few years ago. But, otherwise u hav ample amount of time to plan and migrate to Australia.


----------



## palz

aussiedream87 said:


> ITA is basically your invitation to apply for Australia.
> 
> IED Is the initial entry date given to everyone based on their pcc or Medicals. This is very rare where the IED was within a month. Seen someone with this case few years ago. But, otherwise u hav ample amount of time to plan and migrate to Australia.


I noticed you received request for additional information for Vic on 26th Sep. What additional requirements they ask for? I applied for Vic nomination on 17th Sep. So just curious to know


----------



## RajS007

Friends,

I need your guidance ..

What does *"Suspend"* option in EOI mean? What is the impact on my EOI application if I suspend it for few months?
EOI displays 3 options - Withdraw, Suspend and Update.

Looking forward to your help if someone can please explain. Thanks!


----------



## enygma

RajS007 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your guidance ..
> 
> What does *"Suspend"* option in EOI mean? What is the impact on my EOI application if I suspend it for few months?
> EOI displays 3 options - Withdraw, Suspend and Update.
> 
> Looking forward to your help if someone can please explain. Thanks!


If you choose Suspend option, your EoI stays in a suspended state and is not considered by DIBP and states for 189 and 190 till it becomes 'Active' again. The benefit of using Suspend is that you can choose to Activate you EoI anytime (before the expiry of your EoI of course) without changing the Date of Effect, provided EoI points too remains the same.


----------



## RajS007

Thanks Enigma. So, it seems Suspend is a safe options, and when I resume my application, the original date won't get affected.

I was bit unsure whether Suspending my EOI (which I have to for few couple of months) now would impact my future chances, especially when I have waited for almost 5 months with 65 points. 

Please if anyone has more information, do post it here. I'll be thankful.


----------



## kanwar deep

Suby10 said:


> Congrats on your grant. Between I don't understand. What does ITA means? First entry into the country? But don't they gv 6 - 10 months for that after visa granted? Tq.



Ooooo...so sorry for typing wrong term since i meant IDE only 

Kanwar


----------



## aussiedream87

palz said:


> I noticed you received request for additional information for Vic on 26th Sep. What additional requirements they ask for? I applied for Vic nomination on 17th Sep. So just curious to know


Firstly they asked me CV and declaration letter for Vic. Next they asked me for commitment letter. They questions may vary but its basically why do you want to consider Vic over other states of Australia. So its up to you how you want to presnt the info. You can google and also put few lines in ur own words.


----------



## aussiedream87

RajS007 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your guidance ..
> 
> What does *"Suspend"* option in EOI mean? What is the impact on my EOI application if I suspend it for few months?
> EOI displays 3 options - Withdraw, Suspend and Update.
> 
> Looking forward to your help if someone can please explain. Thanks!


as long as its not in withdrawn its all good. However, any reason why the EOI is suspended by you?


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> Firstly they asked me CV and declaration letter for Vic. Next they asked me for commitment letter. They questions may vary but its basically why do you want to consider Vic over other states of Australia. So its up to you how you want to presnt the info. You can google and also put few lines in ur own words.


Hey. Didn't notice you got that request from Victoria. Good for you. It sounds kind of promising... At least they are interested.


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Hey. Didn't notice you got that request from Victoria. Good for you. It sounds kind of promising... At least they are interested.


I hope so


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> I've been away from the forum since past few months since i'd submitted my visa fee in FEB 16 nd did'nt hear anything from DIBP after Feb-16 except for CO allocation nd requesting for Form-80 so i thought may be i'd lost the oppurtunity to get the Visa but to my surprise i received the grant letter on 21st Sep-16lane: with all the 3 applicants getting the Visa under subclass 189....
> 
> Now the catch is DIBP has given an ITA 12Oct 16 which is just 20 days form the date of issue of Visa nd moving to Australia immidiately may not be possible as my wife is expecting in Nov end nd is on strict bed rest...now would the allow an extension of the ITA for which i'm planning to submit a medical from the Doctor stating she's not fit to travel as of now.
> 
> Expert comments pls


Congratulations Kanwar. Contact DIBP extension might not come but IED might be waived off for good.


----------



## PreetPreet

did any BA get invitation??
EOI 6/6/16
No invitation in 28th sep round


----------



## bullkaly

EOI 11 MAY WITH ****ing 65 points still waiting.
**** this life.
****ing frustrating


----------



## Sidhar

INVITED...
--------------------------------------------------------
ICT Business analysis
ACS +ve :23-08-2016
Age : 25
Education:15
Experience:15
English Language:20
PTE 1st attempt: overall 77
PTE 2nd attempt: overall 90
EOI submitted on 23-08-2016
EOI updated on 16-09-2016
Invite:27-09-2016
CO assigned:?
Grant:?


----------



## FFacs

PreetPreet said:


> did any BA get invitation??
> EOI 6/6/16
> No invitation in 28th sep round


Probably been asked a million times, but what time are they sent? It's 1.10 am right now in Sydney. Do they go at midnight?


----------



## bullkaly

FFacs said:


> Probably been asked a million times, but what time are they sent? It's 1.10 am right now in Sydney. Do they go at midnight?


dude. i havn't received any with EOI 11 may . if i didn't get u had no chance.. sorry


----------



## FFacs

bullkaly said:


> dude. i havn't received any with EOI 11 may . if i didn't get u had no chance.. sorry


The pro-rata have been a mess. First they didn't invite any one week; then they invites 3x too many and accidentally used up a bunch of invites on family sponsored. Perhaps something went wrong...


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Probably been asked a million times, but what time are they sent? It's 1.10 am right now in Sydney. Do they go at midnight?


The invites go out for brief 15-30 minutes tops!


----------



## aussiedream87

Sidhar said:


> INVITED...
> --------------------------------------------------------
> ICT Business analysis
> ACS +ve :23-08-2016
> Age : 25
> Education:15
> Experience:15
> English Language:20
> PTE 1st attempt: overall 77
> PTE 2nd attempt: overall 90
> EOI submitted on 23-08-2016
> EOI updated on 16-09-2016
> Invite:27-09-2016
> CO assigned:?
> Grant:?


congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

bullkaly said:


> EOI 11 MAY WITH ****ing 65 points still waiting.
> **** this life.
> ****ing frustrating


No 65 pointers this round for BA's. Atleast expect some good news from NSW this time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## enygma

Yet another disappointing round for BA/SA 65 pointers....the wait continues....


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> No 65 pointers this round for BA's. Atleast expect some good news from NSW this time. :fingerscrossed:


Perhaps I dare hope for Victoria to deliver.


----------



## Dreamer2016

Hello AussieDreams87,

What is the validity period of the PCC you got from Bahrain?


----------



## FFacs

enygma said:


> Yet another disappointing round for BA/SA 65 pointers....the wait continues....


I had a quick peek at accountant and they also seem hardly to have moved at all. I get the feeling they are offsetting that mistake at the beginning of the month. Just an idea...


----------



## bullkaly

i havn't seen any reporting BA/SA's being invited this round for 65 pointers as im still waiting with 11 may


----------



## fenz00

480/1482 ICT BA applicants has been invited this year so far (up until 14th Sept). They have exceeded the number of invited applicants for this time of the year. So, I think that invitations will be postponed for a few rounds for 65 pointers.


----------



## FFacs

fenz00 said:


> 480/1482 ICT BA applicants has been invited this year so far (up until 14th Sept). They have exceeded the number of invited applicants for this time of the year. So, I think that invitations will be postponed for a few rounds for 65 pointers.


I tend to agree. I think that mess up beginning of September needs setting straight, so they've pushed the points up to 70 until they are back on track. Maybe they're hoping NSW take up some of the slack. Maybe we're all hoping that.... NSW have done very little to date.


----------



## aussiedream87

Dreamer2016 said:


> Hello AussieDreams87,
> 
> What is the validity period of the PCC you got from Bahrain?


3 months


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Perhaps I dare hope for Victoria to deliver.


That's only hope for many who applied for state sponsorship nomination.


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> I tend to agree. I think that mess up beginning of September needs setting straight, so they've pushed the points up to 70 until they are back on track. Maybe they're hoping NSW take up some of the slack. Maybe we're all hoping that.... NSW have done very little to date.


Agreed to the statement made. It's clear that they want to keep the back log unchanged for few more rounds may be (assuming). But it's clear that nsw is where most of the 60, 65 pointers are banking on. Esp for our stream and on other hand nsw is not even bothered to do anything. Looking at the trend for nsw they have invited major chunk in April this year. That moved backlog of 8months that ikno of. Not sure how it was the previous year to this. Also nsw doesn't seem to flood the trend it had last financial year in terms of sending invites. Last time it was every alternate week after 189 round took place. This time it seems to follow 189 where u expect in tea form nsw post 189 round in same week. For a surprise they even sent invites on Thursday where minimal numbers confirmed on being invited which was a Thursday. So looking at this nsw as of now has no much trend that it's following.


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> That's only hope for many who applied for state sponsorship nomination.


Out of interest, did they mention why they asked you for a commitment statement? Did you mention out of state relatives or friends in your application?


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Out of interest, did they mention why they asked you for a commitment statement? Did you mention out of state relatives or friends in your application?


Interesting thing here is all the ones who had mentioned abt family and friends were asked to submit commitment letter but I haven't mentioned any. But to my suprise they did ask me one. 

I haven't asked why but the questionnaire was abt why Victoria and u did apply for an why u opting cos over nsw etc.


----------



## palz

I heard getting sponsorship from Victoria is more difficult than NSW. Why is that? If NSW sends an invite, is it like we will get sponsorship if our documents are in order? Or is there still a possibility that NSW invites and then rejects our application stating that they found better profiles


----------



## palz

Is there an occupation cap for state sponsorship as well? Do they have a cap on number of invites sent at an overall level? I noticed Vic has given about 440 nominations under 190 and NSW at 105. Do they have a cap on number of invites for 2016-17?


----------



## aussiedream87

palz said:


> I heard getting sponsorship from Victoria is more difficult than NSW. Why is that? If NSW sends an invite, is it like we will get sponsorship if our documents are in order? Or is there still a possibility that NSW invites and then rejects our application stating that they found better profiles


None so far I heard of.


----------



## aussiedream87

palz said:


> Is there an occupation cap for state sponsorship as well? Do they have a cap on number of invites sent at an overall level? I noticed Vic has given about 440 nominations under 190 and NSW at 105. Do they have a cap on number of invites for 2016-17?


No cap for SS unlike the 189 Visa. NSW is more of snail at the moment and VIC is just sending out the invites to ones who are required in their state. NSW will be active in few months now and when that month will be is something we have to wait and watch.


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Kanwar. Contact DIBP extension might not come but IED might be waived off for good.


Hey Vikas ,

Thanks buddy...i've been trying to contact them , pls advice which is the correct number
+61731367000
0061131881

Well they hardly answer the phone nd no reply received yet from them on the email nd we're running short of days ...12 Oct is round the corner

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## vikaschandra

kanwar deep said:


> Hey Vikas ,
> 
> Thanks buddy...i've been trying to contact them , pls advice which is the correct number
> +61731367000
> 0061131881
> 
> Well they hardly answer the phone nd no reply received yet from them on the email nd we're running short of days ...12 Oct is round the corner
> 
> Thanks
> Kanwar


+61731367000 call them on this number. 

You might not receive the email but they at times accept the request so please Check the Vevo app to see if it still shows the date


----------



## nikhil_k

Dear Experts,

SOS: Need Help!! Pls read through and sorry for long post.

Got the invite in 28th Sep 2016 round, however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!*

As part of the EOI filing, I INCLUDED all the employment details and did not deduct the ‘2’ Years which ACS did not consider as skilled.

Below are my points breakup after EOI:

EOI ID: XXXXXXXXXXX Date Submitted: 19/09/2016*
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)

Date of Effect 19/09/2016 10:16:15

Age 25 - 32 -----------------------------------------------30
English Language Ability Superior ----------------------20

Qualification Bachelor Degree ----------------------------15
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
- in Australia within the last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year------------------------------------------- 0

Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years ------------------------15
TOTAL----------------------------------------- 80

If I correct this error I should be getting 75 points. I want to know what are my options now?*

1.Was i wrong in taking all experience and not deducting the unskilled exp from that ?
2. Can I get my Invite cancelled by writing to DIBP, if yes please suggest how to do it?
3.Will i need to ignore this invite and wait for 60 days and then submit this with correct details ?*

*** I will turn 33 on 10th Oct 2016

*** I worked in India starting from 30th Oct 2006 *- 16th April 2016

*** Working in Australia form 17th April 2016 - Till now

*** ACS accepted all experience as skilled after Oct 2008 *but by mistake i entered all work history in the EOI.


Your experts help is required to get me out of this predicament and suggests the best alternative*


Note: I am in Australia on a 457 VISA till April 2017*

Regards
Nikhil



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

This is what i am thinking of doing: 
1. I am thinking of ignoring this invitation and waiting for 60 days to over then correct the error and proceed.
2. Meanwhile i am thinking of applying for PCC for me and my wife as this also takes time...can i do it just by myself or is it also linked with invitation

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

mchandna said:


> Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I got an email...however the status is not showing INVITED in skillselect.


----------



## tdevnani

Can someone help me with the following:
Do I need to submit IELTS score on my own for 189 Visa or do I need to request ELS to send score to immigration department?


----------



## kanwar deep

vikaschandra said:


> +61731367000 call them on this number.
> 
> You might not receive the email but they at times accept the request so please Check the Vevo app to see if it still shows the date


Sure Vikas ,

Thanks


----------



## kanwar deep

kanwar deep said:


> Sure Vikas ,
> 
> Thanks


Vikas , 

I finally was able to talk to them on the helpline number and they advised me to write email on [email protected] nd i've already sent an email...as per the gentle man i spoke to we will receive response in 24 hrs, tomorrow being week end i'm expecting response on Monday only

Thanks
Kanwar


----------



## FFacs

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Yeah, I got an email...however the status is not showing INVITED in skillselect.


I don't wish to be rude but.... are you SURE you got an invite? You've got a good score and all, but there are a few 65 pointers with your scores for English and experience who are ahead of your EOI datewise. There are also some with 65 points with better scores for English.

Edit: Noted your experience score.


----------



## palz

FFacs said:


> I don't wish to be rude but.... are you SURE you got an invite? You've got a good score and all, but there are a few 65 pointers with your scores for English and experience who are ahead of your EOI datewise. There are also some with 65 points with better scores for English.
> 
> Edit: Noted your experience score.


Hi,

What would be the hierarchy NSW follows in terms of sending invitation to apply for nomination? I'm with 65 points on 261111. Following are my points breakdown:

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 5
English: 20

Do they go with experience or with English for sending invites? I haven't received any invite.

Does the skill select change once NSW sends invite for applying nomination?


----------



## FFacs

palz said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would be the hierarchy NSW follows in terms of sending invitation to apply for nomination? I'm with 65 points on 261111. Following are my points breakdown:
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 5
> English: 20
> 
> Do they go with experience or with English for sending invites? I haven't received any invite.
> 
> Does the skill select change once NSW sends invite for applying nomination?


This is what they report on NSW website.


"The selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."

Which doesn't seem to have occurred in your case. I have 20 for English and 15 for experience.... in theory that puts me ahead of both you and our lucky winner. I'll hear later today as I don't have access to the mail account remote. If I don't have an invite it means the NSW site probably isn't accurate.


----------



## palz

FFacs said:


> This is what they report on NSW website.
> 
> 
> "The selection process
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> Occupation
> Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> English language ability
> Skilled employment
> Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."
> 
> Which doesn't seem to have occurred in your case. I have 20 for English and 15 for experience.... in theory that puts me ahead of both you and our lucky winner. I'll hear later today as I don't have access to the mail account remote. If I don't have an invite it means the NSW site probably isn't accurate.


LOL. My EOI was filed by the agent email credentials. I haven't heard from the agent yet. And the skill select does not show any correspondence. So I assume, no invite for me yet. Let me know if you have any after checking your email. Cheers!!!


----------



## FFacs

palz said:


> LOL. My EOI was filed by the agent email credentials. I haven't heard from the agent yet. And the skill select does not show any correspondence. So I assume, no invite for me yet. Let me know if you have any after checking your email. Cheers!!!


Aha. Palz. Yeah you're ahead of me by DOE, but if this dude with 10 points for English gets invited we should both be invited already. We'll see.


----------



## enygma

FFacs said:


> Aha. Palz. Yeah you're ahead of me by DOE, but if this dude with 10 points for English gets invited we should both be invited already. We'll see.


From what I can understand, NSW is inviting people with high experience points first (10 & 15 points) even though they have slightly less score in English (at least Proficient i.e. band 7).

I know this does not align with the order of preference stated on their website, but then this is just my observation and I may be wrong, after all how NSW (or any other sate for that matter) selects a candidate is a complete black box.


----------



## FFacs

enygma said:


> From what I can understand, NSW is inviting people with high experience points first (10 & 15 points) even though they have slightly less score in English (at least Proficient i.e. band 7).
> 
> I know this does not align with the order of preference stated on their website, but then this is just my observation and I may be wrong, after all how NSW (or any other sate for that matter) selects a candidate is a complete black box.


I think you're right. But here 's the thing: palz and I both have 20 for English AND 15 for experience. Neither of us can get to our mail (yet)


----------



## palz

FFacs said:


> I think you're right. But here 's the thing: palz and I both have 20 for English AND 15 for experience. Neither of us can get to our mail (yet)


Guys,

I just received email from the agent. I got the invite as well. Thanks!


----------



## FFacs

palz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just received email from the agent. I got the invite as well. Thanks!


Annnnnd, me too. Over the moon here.

So, I think we can take it that the NSW site has the last two prio items in the wrong order. Experience comes before English.


----------



## enygma

FFacs said:


> Annnnnd, me too. Over the moon here.
> 
> So, I think we can take it that the NSW site has the last two prio items in the wrong order. Experience comes before English.


Congratulations mate!!

Yup, may be we should ask them to make corrections on their website  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Yeah, I got an email...however the status is not showing INVITED in skillselect.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

congrats anand and FFacs.. well now finish your documentation for NSW and join the club.


----------



## ppuu

dreamsanj said:


> congrats anand and FFacs.. well now finish your documentation for NSW and join the club.




Hi I have similar application. 
May I know if I shall submit 2nd ACS assessment if I also want to apply for 190 ? My current ACS for 26111 is positive but I don't know if I could just click my preference in the same 189 EOI?

Thanks


----------



## enygma

ppuu said:


> Hi I have similar application.
> May I know if I shall submit 2nd ACS assessment if I also want to apply for 190 ? My current ACS for 26111 is positive but I don't know if I could just click my preference in the same 189 EOI?
> 
> Thanks


No need for another assessment as long as the first one has not expired. Yes, you can click for 190 in the same EoI or can create a fresh one for 190 only, your choice.

P.S: I would suggest to create a fresh EoI only for 190 though, it helps in many ways.


----------



## ppuu

enygma said:


> No need for another assessment as long as the first one has not expired. Yes, you can click for 190 in the same EoI or can create a fresh one for 190 only, your choice.
> 
> P.S: I would suggest to create a fresh EoI only for 190 though, it helps in many ways.


Hi Enygma,

thanks for the tip.

I saw ICT Project Manager - 135112 under visa 190. Does it mean my ACS for 261111 would cover visa 190 or there is a 261111 for visa 190?


regarding applying for a fresh EOI for 190, I believe you are saying to create another additional 190 by using ACS 261111 result?

many thanks again


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Hi friends..

I applied for 261112 on 04-FEB-2016 with 60 points.. and my EOI date is 04-FEB-2016. 

Today morning my points changed from 60 to 65 automatically as my experience crossed 8 years. I got an email mentioning the increase in points.

Question: Would my EOI date change to 30-SEP-2016 or it will remain the same? i.e. 04-FEB-2016? Because as per the email I received, my EOI date is still 04-FEB-2016. So should I get an invite in the next round as the current EOI date for 65 points is some where in MAY-2016?

Can someone please help in this regard?


----------



## FFacs

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> I applied for 261112 on 04-FEB-2016 with 60 points.. and my EOI date is 04-FEB-2016.
> 
> Today morning my points changed from 60 to 65 automatically as my experience crossed 8 years. I got an email mentioning the increase in points.
> 
> Question: Would my EOI date change to 30-SEP-2016 or it will remain the same? i.e. 04-FEB-2016? Because as per the email I received, my EOI date is still 04-FEB-2016. So should I get an invite in the next round as the current EOI date for 65 points is some where in MAY-2016?
> 
> Can someone please help in this regard?


When my points changed due to English ability my DOE reset. That was a manual entry though. Look at it this way, you ARE further ahead in the virtual queue.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

FFacs said:


> When my points changed due to English ability my DOE reset. That was a manual entry though. Look at it this way, you ARE further ahead in the virtual queue.


Mine is automatic.. i did not do anything.. So would i get an invite in next round?? anyone else can share his/her opinion?


----------



## dreamsanj

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> I applied for 261112 on 04-FEB-2016 with 60 points.. and my EOI date is 04-FEB-2016.
> 
> Today morning my points changed from 60 to 65 automatically as my experience crossed 8 years. I got an email mentioning the increase in points.
> 
> Question: Would my EOI date change to 30-SEP-2016 or it will remain the same? i.e. 04-FEB-2016? Because as per the email I received, my EOI date is still 04-FEB-2016. So should I get an invite in the next round as the current EOI date for 65 points is some where in MAY-2016?
> 
> Can someone please help in this regard?


Hi Agressive OZ.. congrats on your points change.

now in next round, firstly they will look for all the guys who are above 70,75,80 points. then when the no if invitations are spent on them and some are left, they will come to 65 points. so in the 65 Q you will be the first person. 
in all possibility you will get your invite in next round. 
good luck man.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Agressive OZ.. congrats on your points change.
> 
> now in next round, firstly they will look for all the guys who are above 70,75,80 points. then when the no if invitations are spent on them and some are left, they will come to 65 points. so in the 65 Q you will be the first person.
> in all possibility you will get your invite in next round.
> good luck man.


Great.. thanks a lot dreamsanj for the response dear.. much appreciated.


----------



## enygma

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Agressive OZ.. congrats on your points change.
> 
> now in next round, firstly they will look for all the guys who are above 70,75,80 points. then when the no if invitations are spent on them and some are left, they will come to 65 points. so in the 65 Q you will be the first person.
> in all possibility you will get your invite in next round.
> good luck man.


Well, I am not too sure if that is how it works. Based on my understanding the Date of effect changes whenever there is any change in points.

So in this case the Date of Effect will change to the day 65 points are attained i.e. to 30-Sep-2016.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

enygma said:


> Well, I am not too sure if that is how it works. Based on my understanding the Date of effect changes whenever there is any change in points.
> 
> So in this case the Date of Effect will change to the day 65 points are attained i.e. to 30-Sep-2016.


Thanks enygma for the feedback.. Now i am confused.. Should i consider myself lucky or have to wait couple of months??


----------



## enygma

Agressive_OZ said:


> Thanks enygma for the feedback.. Now i am confused.. Should i consider myself lucky or have to wait couple of months??


Look at it this way, you have far better chances with 65 points than you had with 60 points, any day.

Though I agree it is going to be a long wait for 189 as the backlog for 65 pointers right now is somewhere in early May.

If you are ok with the conditions on State Sponsorship, I would suggest to file a 190 for VIC and NSW right away. You stand a good chance of securing nomination from either of them for 190 without much wait (hopefully).

All the best!


Agressive_OZ said:


> Thanks enygma for the feedback.. Now i am confused.. Should i consider myself lucky or have to wait couple of months??



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu

enygma said:


> No need for another assessment as long as the first one has not expired. Yes, you can click for 190 in the same EoI or can create a fresh one for 190 only, your choice.
> 
> P.S: I would suggest to create a fresh EoI only for 190 though, it helps in many ways.


hi , thanks for your info. Can you pls also let me know why start another fresh EOI is better ?
thanks in advance.


----------



## thomasjacob4

Any ICT BA's got PR grant in september? how about october.. do you think we'll get any?


----------



## andreyx108b

thomasjacob4 said:


> Any ICT BA's got PR grant in september? how about october.. do you think we'll get any?




You can check in the tracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589

*IT Jobs Prospects in QLD*

I am nominated by QLD for 190 Visa. I have to lodge the visa before 20th OCT 2016. I am also waiting for NSW Invitation (60+5) for 261112. 

But I am confused about the job prospects for an IT professional in QLD or Brisbane? Please advise weather I should proceed with the lodgement of Visa to QLD or should I wait for NSW invitation??


----------



## enygma

immigrant589 said:


> I am nominated by QLD for 190 Visa. I have to lodge the visa before 20th OCT 2016. I am also waiting for NSW Invitation (60+5) for 261112.
> 
> But I am confused about the job prospects for an IT professional in QLD or Brisbane? Please advise weather I should proceed with the lodgement of Visa to QLD or should I wait for NSW invitation??


I am not trying to discourage you here but from what I have observed so far, getting NSW invite at 60 points is very tough, at least for our ANZSCO group. 

This has more to do with the almost opaque selection and nomination process that NSW follows (and most of the other states too) which makes it very hard to predict who and when they will select next.

I understand QLD is not known to be very popular amongst ICT professionals but if you are willing to take risk then may be you can give it a shot, else try and increase your points to 65 or 70, and increase your chances for 189 and NSW SS.

This is just a suggestion though, you would have to do your own bit of research and weigh the pros and cons of each option before choosing the one to go ahead with.

All the best!


----------



## aussiedream87

immigrant589 said:


> I am nominated by QLD for 190 Visa. I have to lodge the visa before 20th OCT 2016. I am also waiting for NSW Invitation (60+5) for 261112.
> 
> But I am confused about the job prospects for an IT professional in QLD or Brisbane? Please advise weather I should proceed with the lodgement of Visa to QLD or should I wait for NSW invitation??


Its always good to do basic ground work before you apply for any state let it be QLD or NSW or it can anyone. So google up the information for jobs in QLD other info you need. It should help you to decide.


----------



## immigrant589

enygma said:


> I am not trying to discourage you here but from what I have observed so far, getting NSW invite at 60 points is very tough, at least for our ANZSCO group.
> 
> This has more to do with the almost opaque selection and nomination process that NSW follows (and most of the other states too) which makes it very hard to predict who and when they will select next.
> 
> I understand QLD is not known to be very popular amongst ICT professionals but if you are willing to take risk then may be you can give it a shot, else try and increase your points to 65 or 70, and increase your chances for 189 and NSW SS.
> 
> This is just a suggestion though, you would have to do your own bit of research and weigh the pros and cons of each option before choosing the one to go ahead with.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks. I have researched on google, seek etc there are IT jobs in Brisbane but they are less than what we have in Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## FFacs

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks. I have researched on google, seek etc there are IT jobs in Brisbane but they are less than what we have in Sydney or Melbourne.


The market is much less vibrant in Brisbane, but that doen't mean there are no jobs. From my research the roles in Brisbane seem to have a lot less churn. From my perception if you are a junior - mid-level and able to sit out time finding a role you could be fairly secure. That initial period of finding a role could be pretty extensive though, so I would plan to take enough funds to support yourself for up to a year.


----------



## aussiedream87

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks. I have researched on google, seek etc there are IT jobs in Brisbane but they are less than what we have in Sydney or Melbourne.


As @FFacs already told you what you need to do. I just to add to what he said.
NSW are Melbourne are place for IT respectively. Other states do have options otherwise they wouldn't even invite you in first place. May be when compared with these other states like NSW or VIC they don't seem to be more in number but they are definitely thr.


----------



## bullkaly

For BA's its hard to believe that cutoff has gone back to 70. Have to see what happens in the coming round


----------



## andreyx108b

bullkaly said:


> For BA's its hard to believe that cutoff has gone back to 70. Have to see what happens in the coming round




I think long-term it will stay at 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

My 2 cents
last year, around this time invites were being sent only to 65+. but if I check the time lines. not many with 65 also got their invites. its not NSW, its our occupation code. which is very competitive. Because of its ambiguous nature many apply here.

now those with 60 points,, hang in there. the trend is NSW first gives invite to these 65, 70, 75 people and not many would like to tie themselves to NSW ( although more job options but cost of living is high). Also other state nomination are slow but cost no extra money. VIC is next best thing. So many dont even accept the state nomination if they are sure of getting 189.

so what happens to these invites. they flow back to the invites pool. so in 2015, from feb any 60 pointers got invites and in 2016, that was in april. So with 60 points you are sure to get invite but have patience. 
Now to those with 55 points and less. guys realistically the hope is less. I for one have not seen any 55 pointers getting invites. See if you can give your english exam again and gain extra 10 points. see if you can process your spouse skills if you have not already. look at NAATI. the 5 extra points will seal you a deal. I Know it hurts. but you got to work hard for it. it took time for me. but i moved from 50 points to 60 after 8 months of IELTS and PTE struggle.


----------



## vipsonik1

bullkaly said:


> For BA's its hard to believe that cutoff has gone back to 70. Have to see what happens in the coming round




How do you know it has moved to 70 ? I don't see updates on skillselect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

vipsonik1 said:


> How do you know it has moved to 70 ? I don't see updates on skillselect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not certain, but it would appear that noone with 65 points got invited in the last 189 round. Naturally we don't have perfect information, but with what we have that would appear to be the case. The round at the start of September saw a decent step forward with DOE, the round mid September less so. It has been reported that there were too many invites sent in that early round. It is possible that they are redressing that. Either way, the movement in 6211xx is painfully slow.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Have patience, another 1000 invitations to be rolled out. Deserving aspirants shall definitely be through..


----------



## FFacs

Between early and mid sept rounds, the marker moved forward 9 days. In other words applicants are joining faster than being taken off. 60 joining in 9 days means 1000 invites will move it forward 150 days. From 4th May, 150 days is.... October 1st. 

Don't worry though, NSW will loosen up the wheels at some point and open those gates.


----------



## nikhil_k

FFacs said:


> Between early and mid sept rounds, the marker moved forward 9 days. In other words applicants are joining faster than being taken off. 60 joining in 9 days means 1000 invites will move it forward 150 days. From 4th May, 150 days is.... October 1st.
> 
> Don't worry though, NSW will loosen up the wheels at some point and open those gates.


Guys seeing that people are waiting for so long...i have to admit that out of those several invitations offered in 28th sept round ;ONE will certainly come back to the pool as i am not accepting my ITA. I overclaimed my points so had to apply another EOI for same category.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

nikhil_k said:


> Guys seeing that people are waiting for so long...i have to admit that out of those several invitations offered in 28th sept round ;ONE will certainly come back to the pool as i am not accepting my ITA. I overclaimed my points so had to apply another EOI for same category.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Ha ha, but you'll be using that invite in the next round for sure.


----------



## nikhil_k

FFacs said:


> Ha ha, but you'll be using that invite in the next round for sure.


Yes FFacs, but one should be more careful in filling EOI...it has to be carefully examined and then filled. Had i done it properly i would have been in visa process by now. But i believe all is well ...things take their own time. Everyone has his/her own issues..I am at onshore and want to get PR before April 2017 before my visa expires 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullkaly

FFacs said:


> It's not certain, but it would appear that noone with 65 points got invited in the last 189 round. Naturally we don't have perfect information, but with what we have that would appear to be the case. The round at the start of September saw a decent step forward with DOE, the round mid September less so. It has been reported that there were too many invites sent in that early round. It is possible that they are redressing that. Either way, the movement in 6211xx is painfully slow.


My Dear Aspirants,
I have lodged with 65 points on 11 may and my friend on 9th may and none of us received an ITA. What would you guys think else wise?


----------



## FFacs

bullkaly said:


> My Dear Aspirants,
> I have lodged with 65 points on 11 may and my friend on 9th may and none of us received an ITA. What would you guys think else wise?


I guess it's just a case of "wait and see". Fingers crossed you get good news next week. Do let us know quickly if you get the invite.


----------



## ngenhit

Do we know what is the average delay (by DIBP) to update the details of previous rounds?


28th round is still not updated in the SkillSelect page


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Do we know what is the average delay (by DIBP) to update the details of previous rounds?
> 
> 
> 28th round is still not updated in the SkillSelect page


With luck perhaps the beginning of this week.


----------



## aussiedream87

ngenhit said:


> Do we know what is the average delay (by DIBP) to update the details of previous rounds?
> 
> 
> 28th round is still not updated in the SkillSelect page


Hopefully it should be done by tomorrow. i.e 10th Oct. They update the website prior to the 189 round.


----------



## ngenhit

aussiedream87 said:


> Hopefully it should be done by tomorrow. i.e 10th Oct. They update the website prior to the 189 round.


So they update just before every new round?


----------



## aussiedream87

ngenhit said:


> So they update just before every new round?


thats how its been so far.


----------



## baker1991

nikhil_k said:


> Guys seeing that people are waiting for so long...i have to admit that out of those several invitations offered in 28th sept round ;ONE will certainly come back to the pool as i am not accepting my ITA. I overclaimed my points so had to apply another EOI for same category.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Once an invitation is issued, the number will be deducted from the occupation ceiling and will not go back even if the invitation is not used. That is why immigration agents urge people not to have multiple ongoing EOIs in case a person gets multiple invitation which consumes the occupation quota.


----------



## andreyx108b

baker1991 said:


> Once an invitation is issued, the number will be deducted from the occupation ceiling and will not go back even if the invitation is not used. That is why immigration agents urge people not to have multiple ongoing EOIs.




Where did you get this information from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991

andreyx108b said:


> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A friend of mine is a client of a major immigration agent. The agent has been sending out notifications warning clients not to create EOIs under different job categories (e.g. accountant/auditor) as a person can only lodge one application with one invitation at a time, other invitations will go wasted.

It is common for people to lodge one EOI for accountant and a different EOI for auditor. The immigration agent says that if two invitations are issued, one will go wasted as the person can only use one and immigration will not revise the invitation number. Apparently that is too much calculation for them to do.


----------



## baker1991

andreyx108b said:


> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It actually makes sense when you think about it. An unused invitation will expire after 60 days. If a person gets an invite on 30/05 and the invite expires on 30/07, the immigration simply will not add that number to the occupation ceiling in the new financial year. The expired invite will just go wasted.


----------



## andreyx108b

baker1991 said:


> It actually makes sense when you think about it. An unused invitation will expire after 60 days. If a person gets an invite on 30/05 and the invite expires on 30/07, the immigration simply will not add that number to the occupation ceiling in the new financial year. The expired invite will just go wasted.




This is the only case where it can be true. 

I have had a discussion on this with a couple of agents - it seems they believe those ITAs do go back to the pool if not used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991

andreyx108b said:


> This is the only case where it can be true.
> 
> I have had a discussion on this with a couple of agents - it seems they believe those ITAs do go back to the pool if not used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The immigration has to make sure the standard is the same across all board. The only issue in my example is it goes to a different financial year. If the immigration can't find a way to add that number back, I do not think they will add other invites back as that will attract serious complaints regarding their procedures.


----------



## andreyx108b

baker1991 said:


> The immigration has to make sure the standard is the same across all board. The only issue in my example is it goes to a different financial year. If the immigration can't find a way to add that number back, I do not think they will add other invites back as that will attract serious complaints regarding their procedures.




The quota has to be filled. 

Once ITA expire - it will be back in the pool. 

Thus, we see quota being used almost to max each year. 

Otherwise, % of quota will be wasted as certain % will not use their ITA.

Moreover, if some weirdo would create 1500 of EOIs for sc189 for 261111 with 90 points - according to your understanding all quota will be used by him  and no one else will get invite - regardless if none of ITAs issued for this weirdo will ever be used. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991

andreyx108b said:


> The quota has to be filled.
> 
> Once ITA expire - it will be back in the pool.
> 
> Thus, we see quota being used almost to max each year.
> 
> Otherwise, % of quota will be wasted as certain % will not use their ITA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the ceiling is considered filled as long as the maximum number of invitations are issued. The immigration only shows how many invitations it has issued instead of how many PR application has been lodged or approved.

Also, the immigration does not have to use up the quota. Many occupations are far from reaching the occupation ceiling every year, e.g. production manager, land economist.


----------



## andreyx108b

baker1991 said:


> I think the ceiling is considered filled as long as the maximum number of invitations are issued. The immigration only shows how many invitations it has issued instead of how many PR application has been lodged or approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the immigration does not have to use up the quota. Many occupations are far from reaching the occupation ceiling every year, e.g. production manager, land economist.




Please read above my edited post 

These are not used due to lack of demand  they want to fill it, but cant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991

andreyx108b said:


> Please read above my edited post
> 
> These are not used due to lack of demand  they want to fill it, but cant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is possible. But before we submit our EOI, we ticked many boxes and one of them is actually saying something like providing false information deliberately may be considered a serious offence. And I am not sure if a person can submit multiple EOIs for the same occupation using the same personal details.


----------



## nikhil_k

baker1991 said:


> It is possible. But before we submit our EOI, we ticked many boxes and one of them is actually saying something like providing false information deliberately may be considered a serious offence. And I am not sure if a person can submit multiple EOIs for the same occupation using the same personal details.


Hi baker.... Even i was not sure about this...so i researched on various forums and asked seniors here as well and got a suggestion that there should be no harm in going ahead...the big push was from a Snr Consultant and Immigration Lawyer on another forum who supported my view and said to go ahead and lodge a new EOI with correct details and withdraw when first one gets open.

However, this big question is : Will i get an ITA for my Second EOI in same category ? This will be clear in coming round...open query for seniors as well...
About the quota getting filled...i don't think this is the case...the ITA will certainly go back into the pool...otherwise very less grants will be given each year as many applicants do wrong EOI's.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

Small question:

I applied for 189 and 190 both in same EOI. If, i receive invite from a state under 190, will 189 also freeze for the next 60 days? What if I do not want to go to the state that nominated me, do I have the option to reject the invitation? I hope my 189 EOI does not get blocked due to invitation on 190 and then I will not get invite to apply under 189 when it becomes due.


----------



## ngenhit

planetvibhor said:


> Small question:
> 
> I applied for 189 and 190 both in same EOI. If, i receive invite from a state under 190, will 189 also freeze for the next 60 days? What if I do not want to go to the state that nominated me, do I have the option to reject the invitation? I hope my 189 EOI does not get blocked due to invitation on 190 and then I will not get invite to apply under 189 when it becomes due.



You want to block someone else's chances - ;-) 

Since they are under the same EOI ID, one invitation will block the EOI ID....


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Dear Members,

I had submitted EOI in FEB with 60 points and it got updated on 30-SEP-2016 with 65 points as my experience crossed 8 years. Below is my query:

There were some changes in our organization. My designation was system analyst which has changed to Sr. System analyst.. but the work which i am doing is same. So do I need to update my EOI or I can do this at the time of applying for VISA?

I have the letter from HR showing designation change, plus my salary slip has also changed with the new designation. Kindly please help how should i proceed. Thanks.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I had submitted EOI in FEB with 60 points and it got updated on 30-SEP-2016 with 65 points as my experience crossed 8 years. Below is my query:
> 
> There were some changes in our organization. My designation was system analyst which has changed to Sr. System analyst.. but the work which i am doing is same. So do I need to update my EOI or I can do this at the time of applying for VISA?
> 
> I have the letter from HR showing designation change, plus my salary slip has also changed with the new designation. Kindly please help how should i proceed. Thanks.


When you say your points got updated to 65, Did you get new ACS ??

As EOI wont change your points on it own for your work experience, it is tied to ACS for the same...

Designation does not matter, ACS needs to see roles and responsibilities...


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

planetvibhor said:


> Small question:
> 
> I applied for 189 and 190 both in same EOI. If, i receive invite from a state under 190, will 189 also freeze for the next 60 days? What if I do not want to go to the state that nominated me, do I have the option to reject the invitation? I hope my 189 EOI does not get blocked due to invitation on 190 and then I will not get invite to apply under 189 when it becomes due.


Which state did you get the invite from,,,,, Per my understanding until now, VIC sends direct ITA through DIBP (SkillSelect), however NSW sends email first asking you to apply through their portal with $ 300 and then they decide if you are through or not..

In the latter, you get 14 days to apply, and in between you can still vouch for your chances under 189..


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> When you say your points got updated to 65, Did you get new ACS ??
> 
> As EOI wont change your points on it own for your work experience, it is tied to ACS for the same...
> 
> Designation does not matter, ACS needs to see roles and responsibilities...


Dear Jasjeet

- I took ACS in JAN-2016
- ACS approved my experience from OCT-2008 onwards, which was 7 years and 4 months
- I was able to claim 10 points for the above experience, hence 60 points.
- In submitted my EOI in FEB-2016 with 60 points.
- In my EOI, I left the below section empty for my latest job which was approved by ACS:
From: MAR-2013 To: "This was left empty"
- On SEP-2016, I received an email from DIBP that my points have changed, because my experience crossed 8 years. Hence i moved to 65 points.

I hope it is clear now.

Now coming to my original question. How can I sort out my designation change?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear Jasjeet
> 
> - I took ACS in JAN-2016
> - ACS approved my experience from OCT-2008 onwards, which was 7 years and 4 months
> - I was able to claim 10 points for the above experience, hence 60 points.
> - In submitted my EOI in FEB-2016 with 60 points.
> - In my EOI, I left the below section empty for my latest job which was approved by ACS:
> From: MAR-2013 To: "This was left empty"
> - On SEP-2016, I received an email from DIBP that my points have changed, because my experience crossed 8 years. Hence i moved to 65 points.
> 
> I hope it is clear now.
> 
> Now coming to my original question. How can I sort out my designation change?


Got it, I don't think designation change matters, as long as your roles & responsibilities changes (significantly).

On a safe side, when you get invite, do keep latest experience handy as that would be asked by DIBP during document verification,,, 

Rest, lets see if others have some other thoughts..

Good luck !


----------



## ngenhit

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Got it, I don't think designation change matters, as long as your roles & responsibilities changes (significantly).
> 
> On a safe side, when you get invite, do keep latest experience handy as that would be asked by DIBP during document verification,,,
> 
> Rest, lets see if others have some other thoughts..
> 
> Good luck !




As long as you don't shift the company where you were while the ACS assessment is given and your role didn't change significantly he does not have to do another ACS. In this case, it is even less than one year!.


----------



## bullkaly

yahoo.... 
got invitation for 11 may 2016 with 65 points..
thanks guys for all ur support


----------



## GUNBUN

Congrats Bullkaly & Jasjeet


----------



## ihijazi

Got my invitation JUST NOW


----------



## Suby10

ihijazi said:


> Got my invitation JUST NOW


Hi, 

What's your actually EOI date? Tq.


----------



## ihijazi

08/05/2016: EOI Submitted with 65 Points


----------



## Winwan

ihijazi said:


> 08/05/2016: EOI Submitted with 65 Points


Congrats mate. 

When did you get the invitation? 30 mins ago? 

At least we can be sure that 2611 job is still on 65 point cut off


----------



## FFacs

ihijazi said:


> 08/05/2016: EOI Submitted with 65 Points


Congrats to those invited

It's looking ugly though, not hearing hsppy voices outside those a handful of days on from last cut off


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

gunbun said:


> congrats bullkaly & jasjeet


thanks you


----------



## ihijazi

FFacs said:


> Congrats to those invited
> 
> It's looking ugly though, not hearing hsppy voices outside those a handful of days on from last cut off


Thanks!



5:22 PM (Dubai Time) - (42 minutes ago)


----------



## aussiedream87

ihijazi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 5:22 PM (Dubai Time) - (42 minutes ago)


Congrats Issam. I just saw the tracker and see u at 65 points.


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations to everyone who have received their ITA Today. Best wishes with visa lodge


----------



## hjauhari

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats Issam. I just saw the tracker and see u at 65 points.


Hi aussiedream87 , 

Any update when you are expecting invitation from NSW because I have almost same situation as you are

Thanks


----------



## nikhil_k

Guys I'd like to happily inform that i also got an invitation i haf 75 points which became 70 after 10th oct...the reason i was not sure to get an ITA was because i already got invited based on my incorrect ITA in 28th sep round which i decided to ignore.
Thanks seniors like Vikas, Andrey and many more who guided to still file another EOI and wait for ITA.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Quick question..

Whilst filling my application, system is asking to furnish details on my stay outside india, i guess it is for long stays and not short term business travels ?

Can someone advise please...


----------



## vikaschandra

nikhil_k said:


> Guys I'd like to happily inform that i also got an invitation i haf 75 points which became 70 after 10th oct...the reason i was not sure to get an ITA was because i already got invited based on my incorrect ITA in 28th sep round which i decided to ignore.
> Thanks seniors like Vikas, Andrey and many more who guided to still file another EOI and wait for ITA.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Congratulations Nikhil.. now it is time to lodge the visa. best wishes with the visa lodge


----------



## nikhil_k

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Quick question..
> 
> Whilst filling my application, system is asking to furnish details on my stay outside india, i guess it is for long stays and not short term business travels ?
> 
> Can someone advise please...


Hi Jasjit... As far as i know...we have to give info about all stays long , short and business travels.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Congratulations to all who have received the invite today. All the best.


----------



## fenz00

Congratulation to everyone who got invitation today. Wish you all the best with your lodgement. 

By the way, does anybody know when will be the next invitation round? I could not find the information on Border. And where did you get this information, so I can check it my-self next time. Many thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

fenz00 said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got invitation today. Wish you all the best with your lodgement.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know when will be the next invitation round? I could not find the information on Border. And where did you get this information, so I can check it my-self next time. Many thanks




In 2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

hjauhari said:


> Hi aussiedream87 ,
> 
> Any update when you are expecting invitation from NSW because I have almost same situation as you are
> 
> Thanks


Hi Issam,

Wish I could say this coming NSW round.  Been waiting for a while and I see no progress. I just had 5 more points in August so let see how my wait will be..

Can you provide your points breakup as I see you the only one with 65 points who was invited in the round.

Thanks and all the best for ur future endeavour..


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Guys I have 65 points now, with 0 points for work exp. (2 years and 8 months). At the end of January I'll be 3 years exp and will be 5 points more.
If I do an EOI now, will the points automatically increase once January ends? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Issam,
> 
> Wish I could say this coming NSW round.  Been waiting for a while and I see no progress. I just had 5 more points in August so let see how my wait will be..
> 
> Can you provide your points breakup as I see you the only one with 65 points who was invited in the round.
> 
> Thanks and all the best for ur future endeavour..


Fingers crossed for you (and for your Victoria invite). 

It looks like 65 points is very heavily subscribed. The date has inched forward only by a handful of days; about 7 days to be precise. It's not clear if this round had a full complement of invites, but right now 2611xx for 65 points looks unobtainable for anyone who filed after mid-late September. NSW needs to ride in like a knight in shining armour, because right now its getting ugly.

Does anyone know how many 2611xx invites NSW sent last year?


----------



## sreejithkm

*261111 / 261112*

Hi Friends,

Does 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and 261112 (System analysts) are given the same preference for invite selection, being both comes under the same 2611 category? or does the system differentiate and split the invite between the two?


Thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Does 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and 261112 (System analysts) are given the same preference for invite selection, being both comes under the same 2611 category? or does the system differentiate and split the invite between the two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithkm

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! But, your "Yes" is for first question or for the second?


----------



## ngenhit

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you! But, your "Yes" is for first question or for the second?



It is not split. They're in the same bucket and same quota.


----------



## ngenhit

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Guys I have 65 points now, with 0 points for work exp. (2 years and 8 months). At the end of January I'll be 3 years exp and will be 5 points more.
> If I do an EOI now, will the points automatically increase once January ends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have you done your ACS assessment?, If the 3 years is after the exclusion of the skill attainment period, and as long as you haven't shifted to another company you will be getting 5 points when the date is due.


----------



## ngenhit

Why haven't they updated the skillselect page yet!!!

Damn it. It is still reflecting 14th September data. Does anyone have any idea on the latest official information?


----------



## planetvibhor

FFacs said:


> Fingers crossed for you (and for your Victoria invite).
> 
> It looks like 65 points is very heavily subscribed. The date has inched forward only by a handful of days; about 7 days to be precise. It's not clear if this round had a full complement of invites, but right now 2611xx for 65 points looks unobtainable for anyone who filed after mid-late September. NSW needs to ride in like a knight in shining armour, because right now its getting ugly.
> 
> Does anyone know how many 2611xx invites NSW sent last year?



What is the basis of claiming that skillselect for 2611xx has forwarded by just 7 days? Is it out yet on the skill select website? I am not able to find the skillselect draw result for 28th September.


----------



## aussiedream87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Guys I have 65 points now, with 0 points for work exp. (2 years and 8 months). At the end of January I'll be 3 years exp and will be 5 points more.
> If I do an EOI now, will the points automatically increase once January ends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can.. once u have additional points the EOI automatically updates by itself provided you dont quit the present company.


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Fingers crossed for you (and for your Victoria invite).
> 
> It looks like 65 points is very heavily subscribed. The date has inched forward only by a handful of days; about 7 days to be precise. It's not clear if this round had a full complement of invites, but right now 2611xx for 65 points looks unobtainable for anyone who filed after mid-late September. NSW needs to ride in like a knight in shining armour, because right now its getting ugly.
> 
> Does anyone know how many 2611xx invites NSW sent last year?


TQ @FFacs. I second you as more and more applications are being filed and with these points its tough to get a slot for nomination. Hoping something works with NSW or VIC.

how many 2611XX invites under were utilized under 189 or 190 you referring to?


----------



## aussiedream87

planetvibhor said:


> What is the basis of claiming that skillselect for 2611xx has forwarded by just 7 days? Is it out yet on the skill select website? I am not able to find the skillselect draw result for 28th September.


Its based on immitracker and this forum.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

ngenhit said:


> Have you done your ACS assessment?, If the 3 years is after the exclusion of the skill attainment period, and as long as you haven't shifted to another company you will be getting 5 points when the date is due.




Yes I've done ACS, and the ACS relevant experience as per their report is 2 years and 8 months as on August 2016. 

Thank you for your answer. Will lodge EOI tomorrow.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Dear Friends

I have withdrawn my NSW (190), hope it makes way for one of you. Good luck !!!!

Myimmitracker status updated as well..


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

I have applied for EOI for both 

189 - 65 points,
190 (NSW) - 65 + 5

In the same EOI. 

Is it the right thing to do, or do I create a new EOI with a different mail ID for 190?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I have applied for EOI for both
> 
> 189 - 65 points,
> 190 (NSW) - 65 + 5
> 
> In the same EOI.
> 
> Is it the right thing to do, or do I create a new EOI with a different mail ID for 190?


It is *absolutely fair* to do it, you can open other EOI's to try your luck for other state nominations.

Good luck !!


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> TQ @FFacs. I second you as more and more applications are being filed and with these points its tough to get a slot for nomination. Hoping something works with NSW or VIC.
> 
> how many 2611XX invites under were utilized under 189 or 190 you referring to?


How many 190 invites NSW sent


----------



## aussiedream87

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have withdrawn my NSW (190), hope it makes way for one of you. Good luck !!!!
> 
> Myimmitracker status updated as well..


It would benefit someone for sure


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> How many 190 invites NSW sent


If im not wrong about + or - 300 odd invites were left over by end of June 2016. I was under impression that all the invites will be utilized but, They dint.


----------



## andreyx108b

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you! But, your "Yes" is for first question or for the second?




There is no priority between this two. Only points matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Any idea when is the next invitation round ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

vipsonik1 said:


> Any idea when is the next invitation round ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is on 26th Oct

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

A question:

Does anyone here know the validity and accuracy of data provided by site myimmitracker? As per the site, my EOI has 52 people above me. I entered EOI on 19/09/2016 with 65 points. Does immitracker picks data correctly from australian visa site, or is it just based on the data entered by people on that site?

Any comments?


----------



## deepakjnair

Morning i have received an NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.


----------



## FFacs

deepakjnair said:


> Morning i have received an NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.


Congratulations. Do you mean they processed your application and nominated you, or they've invited you to apply for nomination?


----------



## FFacs

planetvibhor said:


> A question:
> 
> Does anyone here know the validity and accuracy of data provided by site myimmitracker? As per the site, my EOI has 52 people above me. I entered EOI on 19/09/2016 with 65 points. Does immitracker picks data correctly from australian visa site, or is it just based on the data entered by people on that site?
> 
> Any comments?


It's user submitted data so definitely not accurate. It's very useful though.


----------



## aussiedream87

deepakjnair said:


> Morning i have received an NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.


Congratulations deepak!!


----------



## aussiedream87

Anyone else in BA invited?


----------



## deepakjnair

Na! its just the nomination email 



FFacs said:


> Congratulations. Do you mean they processed your application and nominated you, or they've invited you to apply for nomination?


----------



## FFacs

deepakjnair said:


> Na! its just the nomination email


Ermm. I'm none the wiser. You mean it was NSW inviting you to apply for nomination? The mail with the link to a form with limited access count?


----------



## andreyx108b

planetvibhor said:


> A question:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know the validity and accuracy of data provided by site myimmitracker? As per the site, my EOI has 52 people above me. I entered EOI on 19/09/2016 with 65 points. Does immitracker picks data correctly from australian visa site, or is it just based on the data entered by people on that site?
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?




It says clearly: user collaboration tool. It gives a rough idea, not official source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fayisal

hi all..

what is the current point required for nsw nomination. i m 60 on 190. any chance ..please guide


----------



## aussiedream87

fayisal said:


> hi all..
> 
> what is the current point required for nsw nomination. i m 60 on 190. any chance ..please guide


under which job code you will apply and what are your points breakdown?


----------



## walzmin

I had applied on Victoria site with 65 pts under 261111, got email to send signed confirmation letter. Is it a positive sign or its a generic email?
For NSW, there is no separate site, right? Only for Victoria and Queensland, there is a separate site where you need to apply. Please confirm.


----------



## vikaschandra

planetvibhor said:


> A question:
> 
> Does anyone here know the validity and accuracy of data provided by site myimmitracker? As per the site, my EOI has 52 people above me. I entered EOI on 19/09/2016 with 65 points. Does immitracker picks data correctly from australian visa site, or is it just based on the data entered by people on that site?
> 
> Any comments?


Vibhor myimmitracker is a community website put in place it has nothing to do with DIBP all the data provided on the tracker are crowd sourced. each applicant visits the tracker creates their own case and tracks it based on the information fed in the tracker the analytics do the calculation


----------



## rahejarajeev

walzmin said:


> I had applied on Victoria site with 65 pts under 261111, got email to send signed confirmation letter. Is it a positive sign or its a generic email?
> For NSW, there is no separate site, right? Only for Victoria and Queensland, there is a separate site where you need to apply. Please confirm.


Congrats !! Walzmin......That is a positive sign and there is no such SITE for NSW.
Can you pls share your timelines and points breakup please.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87

walzmin said:


> I had applied on Victoria site with 65 pts under 261111, got email to send signed confirmation letter. Is it a positive sign or its a generic email?
> For NSW, there is no separate site, right? Only for Victoria and Queensland, there is a separate site where you need to apply. Please confirm.


You mean they asked you for declaration letter which needs to be signed and shared across to VIC team? May be you missed it out so they came back to you asking for the same..

And NSW has not website where u need file you case like VIC.


----------



## sudeep73

deepakjnair said:


> Na! its just the nomination email



ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS +ON 13-11-2015
PTE A - 10 cleared on 12th Oct 2016
EOI lodged - 12th Oct 2016
Total points - 55+5 =60

age - 15
PTE - 10
Qualification - 15
work experience - 15
State nomination - 5

what are my chances for NSW/VIC/Tas given the current trend


----------



## andreyx108b

sudeep73 said:


> ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> 
> ACS +ON 13-11-2015
> 
> PTE A - 10 cleared on 12th Oct 2016
> 
> EOI lodged - 12th Oct 2016
> 
> Total points - 55+5 =60
> 
> 
> 
> age - 15
> 
> PTE - 10
> 
> Qualification - 15
> 
> work experience - 15
> 
> State nomination - 5
> 
> 
> 
> what are my chances for NSW/VIC/Tas given the current trend




Slim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

andreyx108b said:


> Slim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, though Victoria is harder to call as that's down to your profile and their judgement on whether you're likely to find work. It could be that someone with less experience but with demonstrable value over a good spread of verticals would be preferred over, say, someone who has sat in a single role for 10 years and would struggle to adapt their skills to new roles.


----------



## planetvibhor

Does anyone know when does the department update the website about invite details? It still shows 14th september, but I guess invites went out for 28th september and 12th october too.


----------



## aussiedream87

planetvibhor said:


> Does anyone know when does the department update the website about invite details? It still shows 14th september, but I guess invites went out for 28th september and 12th october too.


may be this upcoming week.


----------



## walzmin

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats !! Walzmin......That is a positive sign and there is no such SITE for NSW.
> Can you pls share your timelines and points breakup please.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Ok thanks, I have 65 points and applied on Victoria site 2 weeks ago. I think they have just asked for one signed doc, there is no invite yet.


----------



## walzmin

For Queensland also, there is no separate site. I think only Victoria has separate site, NSW and Queensland both are through skillselect only.


----------



## Winwan

*Result 28 Sep 2016*

The result of 28 September round is out. It was moved by 3 days, the cut off was on 7 may. 

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/28-september-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## FFacs

Winwan said:


> The result of 28 September round is out. It was moved by 3 days, the cut off was on 7 may.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/28-september-2016-round-results.aspx


Ugly. Until NSW start to really offer nominations 2611xx looks locked fast


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi All Senior Members of Forums, andreyx108b, Vikas.....
I have applied for 190 State sponsorship visa for NSW on 11-May 2016 for complete family (5 members) , since then case officer has contacted twice to me and i have provided all required documents to him well within time, ever since then there has been no update in my case, i have also tried to mail to DIBP but have not received any response from them. 
I am really frustrated with all this delay, i have paid all my savings that i had to pay Visa fee for complete family for this application and not its been almost 6 Months there as been no update in case. DIBP does not reply on email and when i try to call from India the que for waiting is more than 1 Hour. 
Can any one help me here and suggest what could be the reason for delay and is there any other way i can get in touch with my CO and ask them for a update. 
Any help is highly appreciated which can help me in speedy grant or can help me way to get in tough with my CO and get to know reason for delay. My time lines are mentioned in my signature....
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi All Senior Members of Forums, andreyx108b, Vikas.....
> I have applied for 190 State sponsorship visa for NSW on 11-May 2016 for complete family (5 members) , since then case officer has contacted twice to me and i have provided all required documents to him well within time, ever since then there has been no update in my case, i have also tried to mail to DIBP but have not received any response from them.
> I am really frustrated with all this delay, i have paid all my savings that i had to pay Visa fee for complete family for this application and not its been almost 6 Months there as been no update in case. DIBP does not reply on email and when i try to call from India the que for waiting is more than 1 Hour.
> Can any one help me here and suggest what could be the reason for delay and is there any other way i can get in touch with my CO and ask them for a update.
> Any help is highly appreciated which can help me in speedy grant or can help me way to get in tough with my CO and get to know reason for delay. My time lines are mentioned in my signature....
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Jagdeep we can imagine what your might be going through. Many cases are pending with DIBP reason could be employments verifications/background verifications which seems to have become extensive these days. 
Well the only two ways to contact the CO is either by email or via telephone call. buy skype credit which will be cheaper for you and make the call try it early morning say by 4 am IST. 

Rest all that can be done is to wait and watch.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

vikaschandra said:


> Jagdeep we can imagine what your might be going through. Many cases are pending with DIBP reason could be employments verifications/background verifications which seems to have become extensive these days.
> Well the only two ways to contact the CO is either by email or via telephone call. buy skype credit which will be cheaper for you and make the call try it early morning say by 4 am IST.
> 
> Rest all that can be done is to wait and watch.


@ Jagdeep

I recommend that we keep emotions aside, as frustration would not yield anything.

My personal experience from past engagements (business), too much chase sometimes does not go in our favor. As Vikas stated, this could be with background verification, checks.

As long as your documents are genuine, you would get the GRANT (If not sooner, LATER).

Good luck and relax  !!!


----------



## jcreative86

Hello All,

I am ICT Business Analyst with 6 years of experience in the same. I have recently given PTE and scores are S-59, R-65, L-63, W-63 (6.5 each). 

As per point calculator, my points are 55. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 10 Experience).

Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.

Now, If i retake PTE and get 7 in each then also I have only 65 points. Is there any chance to get invitation on 65 points? Are they calculating 65 points + 5 points of state sponsorship = 70 or 70 points required from EOI and then they add 5 points which equals 75 points?

I am confused on 70 points including state sponsorship points or excluding it?

Please help. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

jcreative86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am ICT Business Analyst with 6 years of experience in the same. I have recently given PTE and scores are S-59, R-65, L-63, W-63 (6.5 each).
> 
> As per point calculator, my points are 55. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 10 Experience).
> 
> Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.
> 
> Now, If i retake PTE and get 7 in each then also I have only 65 points. Is there any chance to get invitation on 65 points? Are they calculating 65 points + 5 points of state sponsorship = 70 or 70 points required from EOI and then they add 5 points which equals 75 points?
> 
> I am confused on 70 points including state sponsorship points or excluding it?
> 
> Please help. Thanks in Advance!



Greetings

There is significant backlog in 189 category for 65 pointers. They stand fair chance in 190 though (however time is not confirmed).

I strongly recommend that try for PROFICIENT level in IELTS / PTE, gaining 20 points will push your application through....

Check all state nomination cut off, not all requires 70 points to be considered.......

You can have multiple EOI (by the way) for individual state nomination....

Good luck.


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Seniors,

Do I stand with any chance of getting 189 invitation in 2016 -17 year ?
Seems it's just moved till.mid may and dragging inches only 3-4 days per round
My details :
EOI submitted : 65 points effective 14th July 
Profile : BA 
Applied for : 189 
please share your thoughts ??


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

june14ashish said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Do I stand with any chance of getting 189 invitation in 2016 -17 year ?
> Seems it's just moved till.mid may and dragging inches only 3-4 days per round
> My details :
> EOI submitted : 65 points effective 14th July
> Profile : BA
> Applied for : 189
> please share your thoughts ??


Very much, stay optimistic.

It is only from last 3 rounds that backlog clearance is minimal, however your points and timing of eoi submission is in your favour


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Suggestions wanted*

Dear All,

Can you please help me suggest if I opt for Vic sponsorship or not. I am in a kind of dilemma right now as I have read that Vic asks to withdraw other invitations before processing.

I have applied 189 with 65 points (effective from 1 Nov , currently 60) and NSW with 65+5 (currently 60+5).

My points breakup is as below:
Occupation code: 261111 ICT BA
Age: 30
English : 10 (7.5 in S,R & W and 8.5 in L)
Education : 15
Work:10 (from 1st Nov)currently 5

I think I might be able to get NSW invite but there are no invites with this points breakup since long in ICT BA 261111. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sarwarhusain

Sorry by mistake I wrote invitation instead of Expression of Interest


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can you please help me suggest if I opt for Vic sponsorship or not. I am in a kind of dilemma right now as I have read that Vic asks to withdraw other invitations before processing.
> 
> I have applied 189 with 65 points (effective from 1 Nov , currently 60) and NSW with 65+5 (currently 60+5).
> 
> My points breakup is as below:
> Occupation code: 261111 ICT BA
> Age: 30
> English : 10 (7.5 in S,R & W and 8.5 in L)
> Education : 15
> Work:10 (from 1st Nov)currently 5
> 
> I think I might be able to get NSW EOI but there are no invites with this points breakup since long in ICT BA 261111.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


When did you file your EOI (189) and 190 for respective states ?


----------



## sarwarhusain

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> When did you file your EOI (189) and 190 for respective states ?


I applied on 1st Oct for both 189 and 190.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

sarwarhusain said:


> I applied on 1st Oct for both 189 and 190.


With 65 points (189 , when you happen to get to this stage), the backlog is SIGNIFICANT, however there is a chance that it will get through in 2016-17.

With 65 points (original), and state sponsorship (70 points), you stand fair chance to break through much early than 189.

Choice is yours..

For VIC you need to apply on their site as well apart from EOI.

Your other EOI's stands withdrawn after you get EOI (ITA) from any of the state.

Other way to break through (189) is get better score in English exam (PTE / IELTS - PROFICIENT)

You can follow the trends on https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992 and MYIMMITRACER website

Choice is yours, good luck !!


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Thanks*



Jasjeetsingharora said:


> With 65 points (189 , when you happen to get to this stage), the backlog is SIGNIFICANT, however there is a chance that it will get through in 2016-17.
> 
> With 65 points (original), and state sponsorship (70 points), you stand fair chance to break through much early than 189.
> 
> Choice is yours..
> 
> For VIC you need to apply on their site as well apart from EOI.
> 
> Your other EOI's stands withdrawn after you get EOI (ITA) from any of the state.
> 
> Other way to break through (189) is get better score in English exam (PTE / IELTS - PROFICIENT)
> 
> 
> Choice is yours, good luck !!


Many thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## sreejithkm

Finally, Skillselect site is updated with the 28th Sep invite round. Disappointing for 2611 as the date was progressed only by 2 days (05-May to 07-May) !!!


----------



## aussiedream87

sreejithkm said:


> Finally, Skillselect site is updated with the 28th Sep invite round. Disappointing for 2611 as the date was progressed only by 2 days (05-May to 07-May) !!!


Doesn't seem promising at all for ICT BA's :-/ Just 2 days and top of it NSW is slow in inviting people as well.


----------



## ngenhit

sreejithkm said:


> Finally, Skillselect site is updated with the 28th Sep invite round. Disappointing for 2611 as the date was progressed only by 2 days (05-May to 07-May) !!!


Based on my calculations, They've invited 120 people on Oct 12th!. That would move the dates to June'16. And that means, if things go as is, I would get invited by 21st Dec / 04 Jan round. 

Keep Calm!

PS: When did you log your EOI?.


----------



## sreejithkm

ngenhit said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Skillselect site is updated with the 28th Sep invite round. Disappointing for 2611 as the date was progressed only by 2 days (05-May to 07-May) !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my calculations, They've invited 120 people on Oct 12th!. That would move the dates to June'16. And that means, if things go as is, I would get invited by 21st Dec / 04 Jan round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Calm!
> 
> PS: When did you log your EOI?.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the encouraging words!  I have logged the 189 EOI on 27th Sep for 261112 with 65 points.


----------



## Suby10

ngenhit said:


> Based on my calculations, They've invited 120 people on Oct 12th!. That would move the dates to June'16. And that means, if things go as is, I would get invited by 21st Dec / 04 Jan round.
> 
> Keep Calm!
> 
> PS: When did you log your EOI?.


Hi, 

I don't think so. According to immitracker the invite has only reached till 11 May. It only moved 4 days.


----------



## FFacs

Suby10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think so. According to immitracker the invite has only reached till 11 May. It only moved 4 days.


Or more accurately: you'd better hope not, as immitracker only moved forward 4 days. 

It looks like there ae a lot of 70 pointers landing invites. Pro-rata is good for 70 pointers filing EOI in March, but not so good for 65 pointers now.


----------



## ngenhit

Suby10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think so. According to immitracker the invite has only reached till 11 May. It only moved 4 days.


Check for a guy in the 9th June section. He has got invite on 12th possibly, others might not have updated. When you get an invite, you would be running to lodge the visa, not update tracker (at least immediately  )



But even without that, at the pace of invitations ( and parallel applications by 70s) , an Oct 1st submission would get you invited by Jan middle.


----------



## Suby10

ngenhit said:


> Check for a guy in the 9th June section. He has got invite on 12th possibly, others might not have updated. When you get an invite, you would be running to lodge the visa, not update tracker (at least immediately  )
> 
> 
> 
> But even without that, at the pace of invitations ( and parallel applications by 70s) , an Oct 1st submission would get you invited by Jan middle.



I saw that guys update. But I think it's either he got state sponsorship or his points are 70 or more. I saw comments to him asking how could he get invite when those same points as him but lodged EOI earlier than him haven't got an invite. Even here in forum there are many who lodged after mid May still waiting for ITA. 

I am too trying to stay optimistic. However, things are not looking good. Past 2 invites only moved 3 and 4 days. If it goes at the same pace I don't think even until July 2017, I'm going to get an invite. Coz everyday there are many 70 pointers or more joining in. N they are sending 60 invites per round which is mostly taken up by those with 70 pointers are more. I think state sponsorship is the only option now.


----------



## baker1991

Suby10 said:


> I saw that guys update. But I think it's either he got state sponsorship or his points are 70 or more. I saw comments to him asking how could he get invite when those same points as him but lodged EOI earlier than him haven't got an invite. Even here in forum there are many who lodged after mid May still waiting for ITA.
> 
> I am too trying to stay optimistic. However, things are not looking good. Past 2 invites only moved 3 and 4 days. If it goes at the same pace I don't think even until July 2017, I'm going to get an invite. Coz everyday there are many 70 pointers or more joining in. N they are sending 60 invites per round which is mostly taken up by those with 70 pointers are more. I think state sponsorship is the only option now.


Are you able to have your skills assessed as an analyst programmer?


----------



## ngenhit

Suby10 said:


> I saw that guys update. But I think it's either he got state sponsorship or his points are 70 or more. I saw comments to him asking how could he get invite when those same points as him but lodged EOI earlier than him haven't got an invite. Even here in forum there are many who lodged after mid May still waiting for ITA.
> 
> I am too trying to stay optimistic. However, things are not looking good. Past 2 invites only moved 3 and 4 days. If it goes at the same pace I don't think even until July 2017, I'm going to get an invite. Coz everyday there are many 70 pointers or more joining in. N they are sending 60 invites per round which is mostly taken up by those with 70 pointers are more. I think state sponsorship is the only option now.



They will be sending 120 Invites (One round in a month), and 60 invites (Rest of the rounds: 1 or 2, mostly 1). So in total, around 180 ( 120 + 60) to 240 ( 120+60 + 60 ) invites per month.

The shift will happen during the 120 rounds as there aren't that many 70s or 75s applying, so around 60+ of 65s will go up.


----------



## enygma

ngenhit said:


> They will be sending 120 Invites (One round in a month), and 60 invites (Rest of the rounds: 1 or 2, mostly 1). So in total, around 180 ( 120 + 60) to 240 ( 120+60 + 60 ) invites per month.
> 
> The shift will happen during the 120 rounds as there aren't that many 70s or 75s applying, so around 60+ of 65s will go up.


Interesting, can you cite the source for this information or is this based on your analysis?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

enygma said:


> Interesting, can you cite the source for this information or is this based on your analysis?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


My analysis. They've to distribute it on pro-rata basis as they have mentioned. Pls see below, 2017 data ( till date) and 2016 data depict actual data. 


2017 Trend ( They've shifted to twice a month rounds this year, last year it was supposed to be a monthly affair.)









2016:









PS: Do not mind the horizontal axis dates . Since rounds weren't equally distributed, couldn't do the actual round dates for the axis. However, data points are plotted on actual dates.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

ngenhit said:


> My analysis. They've to distribute it on pro-rata basis as they have mentioned. Pls see below, 2017 data ( till date) and 2016 data depict actual data.
> 
> 
> 2017 Trend ( They've shifted to twice a month rounds this year, last year it was supposed to be a monthly affair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Do not mind the horizontal axis dates . Since rounds weren't equally distributed, couldn't do the actual round dates for the axis. However, data points are plotted on actual dates.



Thanks for that informative graph.. But I believe it still fails to explain the thing you said that there would be one round each month with 120 invites? From last year actuals, it is evident that the lagged days dropped drastically during Feb month explosive round only, otherwise there werent much of the sharp downfalls before that. Regarding 1st sep round with 120/180 invites, some says it was just a technical glitch.
P.S: How I wish if what you said is true, but unable to find the logic behind that


----------



## sudeep73

mendesma said:


> We are both Portuguese.
> And you’re right, we’ve always heard that state nominations are much more discretionary and take a lot into account the professional experience and the companies candidates have worked for.
> I believe this why my husband has been invited, he has many years of international experience working for top tier multinational companies.
> 
> Points:
> Age 44 - 15 points
> IELTS L9, R7.5, W7, S8 Overall 8 - 10 points
> Education - 15 points
> Australia Skilled Employment - 5 points
> Overseas Skilled Employment - 10 points
> State Nomination - 5 points


Hi Mendesma - Reading your post i have got some hope. My case is exactly the same as your husband. here is my case

ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS -+VE on nov 2015

English (PTE A) - 10 points - 12-oct-2016
Age - 15
Qualification - 15
Work experience - 15 (10 for India a + 5 for Australia experience)
State nomination - 5
Total - 60 
EOI submitted for VIC - 12-Oct 2016
Applied for 190 VIC nomination - 12-Oct-2016

Have worked for Accenture, Infosys, Wipro, Tech Mahindra (Global and Large India IT companies) over all experience is 15+ years as Business Analyst.

What do you think my chances are. Also when did you apply and when did u get nominated.

Regards
Sudeep73


----------



## FFacs

sudeep73 said:


> Hi Mendesma - Reading your post i have got some hope. My case is exactly the same as your husband. here is my case
> 
> ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> ACS -+VE on nov 2015
> 
> English (PTE A) - 10 points - 12-oct-2016
> Age - 15
> Qualification - 15
> Work experience - 15 (10 for India a + 5 for Australia experience)
> State nomination - 5
> Total - 60
> EOI submitted for VIC - 12-Oct 2016
> Applied for 190 VIC nomination - 12-Oct-2016
> 
> Have worked for Accenture, Infosys, Wipro, Tech Mahindra (Global and Large India IT companies) over all experience is 15+ years as Business Analyst.
> 
> What do you think my chances are. Also when did you apply and when did u get nominated.
> 
> Regards
> Sudeep73


How easy would it be for you to get 20 points on English? IF you did, I believe you'd be invited VERY quickly.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> My analysis. They've to distribute it on pro-rata basis as they have mentioned. Pls see below, 2017 data ( till date) and 2016 data depict actual data.
> 
> 
> 2017 Trend ( They've shifted to twice a month rounds this year, last year it was supposed to be a monthly affair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Do not mind the horizontal axis dates . Since rounds weren't equally distributed, couldn't do the actual round dates for the axis. However, data points are plotted on actual dates.


Cool graphs, but I don't follow the logic on the argument on 120 rounds. There are 1482 invites this year, and a round every two weeks. Take out Christmas and that's 25 rounds. 1482/25 equals 59.28 invites per round. Or 60 to make it easier. I have to think the 180 invite round was a cock-up. Iscah has a new article on what happened. 100 lucky 489s.


----------



## sudeep73

FFacs said:


> How easy would it be for you to get 20 points on English? IF you did, I believe you'd be invited VERY quickly.


i am planning to take another shot at PTE and try and get the 20 hopefully.


----------



## FFacs

sudeep73 said:


> i am planning to take another shot at PTE and try and get the 20 hopefully.


What were your scores?


----------



## planningahead

Hi all 

I've been posting on another forum specifically for South African migrating to Oz but recently became aware of this forum.

I thought I'd post my timeline to help contribute to some questions that have been asked... 

Below is my timeline

03/08/2016 - Submitted ACS skills assessment (ICT Business Analyst) 
17/08/2016 - Positive ACS skills assessment received 
04/09/2016 - Wrote Pearson English test in Edenvale 
05/09/2016 - Received Pearson English test results. Scored 90 in all four categories 
05/09/2016 - EOI's lodged for 189 (65 points), 190 NSW (70 points) and 190 VIC (70 points) 
13/10/2016 - Received ITA for 190 NSW nomination 
14/10/2016 - Lodged application for 190 NSW nomination


----------



## sudeep73

ffacs said:


> what were your scores?


l-67
r-83
s-69
w-75


----------



## planetvibhor

FFacs said:


> What were your scores?


Hi,

Based on your timeline, invite from NSW means, you got invite from NSW for their nomination, or you got invite from the department to file for VISA?
Can anyone here please explain how does the 190 route work? Do you get the direct invite to apply for the VISA or are there other steps involved?

Thanks


----------



## planetvibhor

planningahead said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been posting on another forum specifically for South African migrating to Oz but recently became aware of this forum.
> 
> I thought I'd post my timeline to help contribute to some questions that have been asked...
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 03/08/2016 - Submitted ACS skills assessment (ICT Business Analyst)
> 17/08/2016 - Positive ACS skills assessment received
> 04/09/2016 - Wrote Pearson English test in Edenvale
> 05/09/2016 - Received Pearson English test results. Scored 90 in all four categories
> 05/09/2016 - EOI's lodged for 189 (65 points), 190 NSW (70 points) and 190 VIC (70 points)
> 13/10/2016 - Received ITA for 190 NSW nomination
> 14/10/2016 - Lodged application for 190 NSW nomination



Hi,

Based on your timeline, invite from NSW means, you got invite from NSW for their nomination, or you got invite from the department to file for VISA?
Can anyone here please explain how does the 190 route work? Do you get the direct invite to apply for the VISA or are there other steps involved?

Thanks


----------



## FFacs

sudeep73 said:


> l-67
> r-83
> s-69
> w-75


Given how long you've been working in international companies I think that's very achievable. A lot of it is knowing how to perform the test. Good luck


----------



## FFacs

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on your timeline, invite from NSW means, you got invite from NSW for their nomination, or you got invite from the department to file for VISA?
> Can anyone here please explain how does the 190 route work? Do you get the direct invite to apply for the VISA or are there other steps involved?
> 
> Thanks


190 is different per territory/state. NSW has a two step process. They first select profiles from the pool of 190 NSW EOIs, and ask these people to apply. Once you've applied (and you can only do so with a unique invite page) they review and then nominate you. When that happens you get an invite from SkillSelect on your EOI. All the other territories (AFAIK) simply review your profile and nominate/reject. NSW has that extra screening round upfront because they get the lion's share of applications. I suspect Victoria will do similar soon, as the backlog on the pro-rata application means they must be getting hundreds, if not thousands of applications.


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Hi Friends, did anyone got invite after 7th may Eoi date( visa effect date) for systems analyst?please keep us updated.Appreciate it.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Cleared IELTS (L:8.5 R:8.0 W:7.0 S:8.5)

Does anyone know if IELTS send a soft copy of the score. Hard copy will take 14 days, could save the time for EOI


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Congrats!


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Jagdeep we can imagine what your might be going through. Many cases are pending with DIBP reason could be employments verifications/background verifications which seems to have become extensive these days.
> Well the only two ways to contact the CO is either by email or via telephone call. buy skype credit which will be cheaper for you and make the call try it early morning say by 4 am IST.
> 
> Rest all that can be done is to wait and watch.



Thanks Vikas and Jasjeet for reply. I got a call from my agent today that CO has asked for a Form 815 from me for my Daughter. I will be submitting the same by Monday as that form need fill information of any know person in NSW. I would like to know what would be next step now. Will CO again take such a long time to reply. I can see CO also changed this time.

Please help me as i am little tensed that this is third CO contact and again another form is being asked and that 28 day clock will start.....

Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## jagdeepslamba

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Cleared IELTS (L:8.5 R:8.0 W:7.0 S:8.5)
> 
> Does anyone know if IELTS send a soft copy of the score. Hard copy will take 14 days, could save the time for EOI


Congrats man!!! 8 in all is a excellent score...


----------



## ngenhit

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Thanks for that informative graph.. But I believe it still fails to explain the thing you said that there would be one round each month with 120 invites? From last year actuals, it is evident that the lagged days dropped drastically during Feb month explosive round only, otherwise there werent much of the sharp downfalls before that. Regarding 1st sep round with 120/180 invites, some says it was just a technical glitch.
> P.S: How I wish if what you said is true, but unable to find the logic behind that



If you had looked closer into the graph, you would've understood that. 

Rounds this year had selections as follows:
60
0 <-- they did not invite any 2611s.
120
60
180 <-- Adjusting for the second round
60
60

Now, is that ok?. Last year it was 128 every month but only once and then they later ramped down the pace. However, this year there is official *confirmation* on the SS page that they intend to invite every 14 days or so!. that is twice a month.


----------



## ngenhit

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Cleared IELTS (L:8.5 R:8.0 W:7.0 S:8.5)
> 
> Does anyone know if IELTS send a soft copy of the score. Hard copy will take 14 days, could save the time for EOI


Ideally you cannot file your EOI unless you have the test report code, which you can find on the physical copy. IELTS does not send any *other* copy to you other than the hard copy sent to you. Never!. Only one copy ! do not lose it.


----------



## silversulphur01

Hi,

On Oct 18, I have received NSW (190) SS approval email.
When can I expect the corresponding invitation ?

Additionally, my total points excluding SS is 65. Shall I wait to for 189, I had filed EOI in the second week of July. I read on this forum, chances of 189 invitations for july candidates will be around Nov 2016. 

Please suggest.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Jagdeep we can imagine what your might be going through. Many cases are pending with DIBP reason could be employments verifications/background verifications which seems to have become extensive these days.
> Well the only two ways to contact the CO is either by email or via telephone call. buy skype credit which will be cheaper for you and make the call try it early morning say by 4 am IST.
> 
> Rest all that can be done is to wait and watch.


Thanks Vikas and Jasjeet for reply. I got a call from my agent today that CO has asked for a Form 815 from me for my Daughter. I will be submitting the same by Monday as that form need fill information of any know person in NSW. I would like to know what would be next step now. Will CO again take such a long time to reply. I can see CO also changed this time.

Please help me as i am little tensed that this is third CO contact and again another form is being asked and that 28 day clock will start.....

Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> @ Jagdeep
> 
> I recommend that we keep emotions aside, as frustration would not yield anything.
> 
> My personal experience from past engagements (business), too much chase sometimes does not go in our favor. As Vikas stated, this could be with background verification, checks.
> 
> As long as your documents are genuine, you would get the GRANT (If not sooner, LATER).
> 
> Good luck and relax  !!!


Thanks Vikas and Jasjeet for reply. I got a call from my agent today that CO has asked for a Form 815 from me for my Daughter. I will be submitting the same by Monday as that form need fill information of any know person in NSW. I would like to know what would be next step now. Will CO again take such a long time to reply. I can see CO also changed this time.

Please help me as i am little tensed that this is third CO contact and again another form is being asked and that 28 day clock will start.....

Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Vikas and Jasjeet for reply. I got a call from my agent today that CO has asked for a Form 815 from me for my Daughter. I will be submitting the same by Monday as that form need fill information of any know person in NSW. I would like to know what would be next step now. Will CO again take such a long time to reply. I can see CO also changed this time.
> 
> Please help me as i am little tensed that this is third CO contact and again another form is being asked and that 28 day clock will start.....
> 
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Ohh well thats good to know you heard back fromt the CO well I presume this is going to be the last thing they would ask for and your application should be near closure. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope for the grant soon


----------



## planetvibhor

Hi,

A quick questions to experts here. I submitted EOI on 19th September with 65 points (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Language: 10) with proficient ielts (L 9, R, 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5)

Now, I want to reappear in english language test to get a score of superior english, either through ielts band 8 all or through PTE A (79,79,79,79).

My question here is, what do you all feel is easier to crack? Ielts 8,8,8,8 or PTE 79,79,79,79.

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

PTE any day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

bharat.rameshwar said:


> PTE any day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bharat. So, according to you, PTE is easier than IELTS? And because it is on computer, do they give result immediately?


----------



## saurabhshahi

planetvibhor said:


> Thanks Bharat. So, according to you, PTE is easier than IELTS? And because it is on computer, do they give result immediately?


Within 5 days

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick questions to experts here. I submitted EOI on 19th September with 65 points (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Language: 10) with proficient ielts (L 9, R, 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5)
> 
> Now, I want to reappear in english language test to get a score of superior english, either through ielts band 8 all or through PTE A (79,79,79,79).
> 
> My question here is, what do you all feel is easier to crack? Ielts 8,8,8,8 or PTE 79,79,79,79.
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Both are similar tests so can really say which is better. I haven't given IETLS as I feel PTE is easy and faster in terms of results. Also IELTS has human intervention for speaking unlike PTE where everything is to do with human invented computer. So if you comfortable with speaking to computer then you can bet on PTE.

I gave PTE twice and they weren't bad.


----------



## w4s33m

aussiedream87 said:


> Both are similar tests so can really say which is better. I haven't given IETLS as I feel PTE is easy and faster in terms of results. Also IELTS has human intervention for speaking unlike PTE where everything is to do with human invented computer. So if you comfortable with speaking to computer then you can bet on PTE.
> 
> I gave PTE twice and they weren't bad.


Biggest issue with IELTS is the time it takes. PTE is quick and you go give them in rapid sucession till you get your desired result. ( ignoring the cost aspect )


----------



## EffKay

planetvibhor said:


> Thanks Bharat. So, according to you, PTE is easier than IELTS? And because it is on computer, do they give result immediately?


During the speaking module for PTE, think as if you are leaving a voice message - clear and precise. The other modules are pretty much similar to IELTS. 

You need not worry about your handwriting being bad either. That's a bonus too.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

planetvibhor said:


> Thanks Bharat. So, according to you, PTE is easier than IELTS? And because it is on computer, do they give result immediately?


Sorry for the late reply. 
When I took PTE, I had several points of reasoning for doing so. 

1. PTE scoring goes up in single points, example, 78 to 79 to 80 is possible, whereas IELTS is 0.5. so it's either 7 or 7.5 or 8, there's nothing in the middle. I felt it's easier to score in PTE.

2. The speaking section does not have human intervention. No bias, and no issue of the human not concentrating on what you are saying. It's easier if you just need to talk into the mic. (just ensure when you test the mic to understand if the playback is clear)

3. No need to write the essay. I've been in the IT industry for a decade now, and my handwriting has gone to ****. My typing though is better, faster, and I can correct mistakes easily. 

4. The results come out faster, and it's an online result. No issue of misplacing the hard copy.


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Guys, Did anyone get invite recently with 65 points 189visa for 261112 after 7th May Eoi submission date.


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Suby10 said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my calculations, They've invited 120 people on Oct 12th!. That would move the dates to June'16. And that means, if things go as is, I would get invited by 21st Dec / 04 Jan round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Calm!
> 
> PS: When did you log your EOI?.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I don't think so. According to immitracker the invite has only reached till 11 May. It only moved 4 days.
Click to expand...

 
Guys, Did anyone get invite recently with 65 points 189visa for 261112 after 7th May Eoi submission date.


----------



## FFacs

sandeep_iimt said:


> Guys, Did anyone get invite recently with 65 points 189visa for 261112 after 7th May Eoi submission date.


261111 and 261112 are the same queue. 11th May was the last invite on ImmiTracker. It's painful to watch. Let's see what happens Wednesday (tomorrow pm/am for the rest of planet earth) but I have a bad feeling it'll move to 16th May or something equally hideous. Until now NSW and Victoria are doing little to help. NSW in particular are being stubborn on inviting only those with good experience and English.


----------



## sandeep_iimt

FFacs said:


> sandeep_iimt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Did anyone get invite recently with 65 points 189visa for 261112 after 7th May Eoi submission date.
> 
> 
> 
> 261111 and 261112 are the same queue. 11th May was the last invite on ImmiTracker. It's painful to watch. Let's see what happens Wednesday (tomorrow pm/am for the rest of planet earth) but I have a bad feeling it'll move to 16th May or something equally hideous. Until now NSW and Victoria are doing little to help. NSW in particular are being stubborn on inviting only those with good experience and English.
Click to expand...

Thanks! indeed painful to wait even after 5months


----------



## sreejithkm

FFacs said:


> 261111 and 261112 are the same queue. 11th May was the last invite on ImmiTracker. It's painful to watch. Let's see what happens Wednesday (tomorrow pm/am for the rest of planet earth) but I have a bad feeling it'll move to 16th May or something equally hideous. Until now NSW and Victoria are doing little to help. NSW in particular are being stubborn on inviting only those with good experience and English.



Yes, painful indeed for 2611 applicant. Meanwhile, invitations to date for 2611 has gone up from 480 to 540 after the 28th Sep round (increased from 32% to 36.5%). So around 63% is left for the remaining year. Is it something to worry??


----------



## sandeep_iimt

I Dont think it is a problem because it is pro-rated.But in case there are too many 70 and 70+ application it would be worrying as there are limited number of spots.


----------



## FFacs

sreejithkm said:


> Yes, painful indeed for 2611 applicant. Meanwhile, invitations to date for 2611 has gone up from 480 to 540 after the 28th Sep round (increased from 32% to 36.5%). So around 63% is left for the remaining year. Is it something to worry??


Difficult to say. It doesn't look great. Maybe NSW will ride to the rescue, but then again they might want other skills.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Difficult to say. It doesn't look great. Maybe NSW will ride to the rescue, but then again they might want other skills.




They tend to invite at least 60 people every round. Just that there are more 70s and 75s getting into the queue every two weeks! 

I'm hoping that there will be reduction in 70 and 75 pointers at least by November/December


----------



## ngenhit

ngenhit said:


> They tend to invite at least 60 people every round. Just that there are more 70s and 75s getting into the queue every two weeks!
> 
> I'm hoping that there will be reduction in 70 and 75 pointers at least by November/December


To add on:


Like I had analysed before, even last year when there were 64invites per round, usually just 6-8 days of waiting got cleared. However, when they invited 128 or more ( They sent 239 invites in a round in January for BA/SA! ) the number of days (for 65s ) got reduced by 1 month ( and by 2 months for the Jan round i mentioned)

The same is happening this year!. For 60 Invite rounds ( once a month) , only 5-6 days of applications are cleared!. However, when the 120 round happens ( again once a month) 1 month or so should get cleared. And, this has happened in all the rounds this year!. And in fact, when the glitch happened, 180 invites were sent out on 1st September and 2 months of 65s waiting days got reduced!.

I hope 120 rounds happen as planned, then we are safe. otherwise..... :-\


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Hi Ngenhit, now i have hope only on your analysis to be correct.I too agree with your logic but in case 70 point applications are more then we need to wait


----------



## ngenhit

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi Ngenhit, now i have hope only in your analysis to be correct.I too agree with your logic but in case 70 point applications are more then we need to wait


If you look at it the other way, It will be better for 65s if DIBP just do another 180 round ( by skipping one 120 round to balance). Days will move up fast. Otherwise, the 70s and 75s just keep coming every two weeks


----------



## sandeep_iimt

ngenhit said:


> sandeep_iimt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ngenhit, now i have hope only in your analysis to be correct.I too agree with your logic but in case 70 point applications are more then we need to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at it the other way, It will be better for 65s if DIBP just do another 180 round ( by skipping one 120 round to balance). Days will move up fast. Otherwise, the 70s and 75s just keep coming every two weeks
Click to expand...

Hi Ngenhit,Totally agree!
you earlier mentioned that someone with 65 points got invite for eoi date 16th june.is that correct? could you please share details.my eoi date is 18th june,any guess about it when it will pick up?


----------



## ngenhit

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi Ngenhit,Totally agree!
> you earlier mentioned that someone with 65 points got invite for eoi date 16th june.is that correct? could you please share details.my eoi date is 18th june,any guess about it when it will pick up?


I guess that guy was a false alarm. Someone else with EOI date 16th May or so confirmed that he did not get an invite over there in immitracker.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> To add on:
> 
> 
> Like I had analysed before, even last year when there were 64invites per round, usually just 6-8 days of waiting got cleared. However, when they invited 128 or more ( They sent 239 invites in a round in January for BA/SA! ) the number of days (for 65s ) got reduced by 1 month ( and by 2 months for the Jan round i mentioned)
> 
> The same is happening this year!. For 60 Invite rounds ( once a month) , only 5-6 days of applications are cleared!. However, when the 120 round happens ( again once a month) 1 month or so should get cleared. And, this has happened in all the rounds this year!. And in fact, when the glitch happened, 180 invites were sent out on 1st September and 2 months of 65s waiting days got reduced!.
> 
> I hope 120 rounds happen as planned, then we are safe. otherwise..... :-\


The only thing I don't understand about those 120 rounds you propose is that it will cause them to run out of invites in March. Perhaps they're looking to increase the ceiling, who knows? Perhaps they don't care about hitting ceiling early.... at the moment, with 1/4 year gone (to 28th September) they've already used 36.4% of their ceiling.


----------



## mariosxi

ngenhit said:


> I guess that guy was a false alarm. Someone else with EOI date 16th May or so confirmed that he did not get an invite over there in immitracker.


Yes even my friend with 65 points with EOI date May 15th has not received the invite

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Guys,in case someone receives 190 invite will 189 still be in queue and person can wait for it to picked up till he has time to apply for 190.


----------



## aussiedream87

sandeep_iimt said:


> Guys,in case someone receives 190 invite will 189 still be in queue and person can wait for it to picked up till he has time to apply for 190.


Yes


----------



## sandeep_iimt

aussiedream87 said:


> sandeep_iimt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,in case someone receives 190 invite will 189 still be in queue and person can wait for it to picked up till he has time to apply for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Thanks!mate


----------



## Winwan

12 October result is out

Skill Select Results 12th October 2016 | Iscah

Good luck everyone for upcoming round


----------



## sreejithkm

Winwan said:


> 12 October result is out
> 
> Skill Select Results 12th October 2016 | Iscah
> 
> Good luck everyone for upcoming round



Yeah! And the date for 2611 has moved to just 12 May 2016!! Long way to go!!


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> The only thing I don't understand about those 120 rounds you propose is that it will cause them to run out of invites in March. Perhaps they're looking to increase the ceiling, who knows? Perhaps they don't care about hitting ceiling early.... at the moment, with 1/4 year gone (to 28th September) they've already used 36.4% of their ceiling.




Last year they invited 64 per round throught out the year( Well, most of it) and the quota got filled 90% by Jan end. once 90% was reached they reduced the intake to 1/3rd and that's why only 70s got in!

They will do the same most probably. I do not have hope to get into 'pro rata' rounds after January, because they will not be pro rata.


----------



## Fly_OZ

Hi,

I have asked this question before too. But now, I am in a dilemma again and need a consensus.

Here is the situation. Primary applicant is my husband - Job code 261112 Systems Analyst.
Been waiting since April 11, 2016 for 189 and 190 visas with 60 and 65 points respectively. Here is the points breakdown:

Age - 25
Education - 15
Work experience - 15
English - 0
Partner skills - 5

We see he has to score 10 points in English to stand any chance of getting invited. So he is retaking the exam next week. 

The doubt is this: 

Work experience will be awarded points only if it is within the last 10 years, right? We are claiming 5 points for partner skills for my work experience between May 2006 and June 2008, which the ACS assessed as positive and the results for which are valid until November 2016. The trouble is, if we go back 10 years from now, my work experience from May 2006 until October 2006 should be ruled out, and only the work experience from November 2006 to June 2008 should actually be considered. This is less than the 2 years minimum criteria. But contrarily, ACS letter says the results are valid until November 2016 - a standard 2 year deadline for the validity of the result as I applied for ACS assessment in December 2014 (they should have actually said the results are valid until June 2016). I quit work post June 2008 for higher studies, and after masters, I worked in a non-IT role. So I did not include that in my ACS application. 

It's 24th of October today, and let's say my husband scores 10 points for English in the exam he is planning to take next week, that will push our points for 189 to 70. 70 is a good score to get called in the first or second round of November. But then, will the partner skills points claim, which is valid until November 2016 be a problem? Should we better leave it out and keep our points at 65 (provided he scores 10 points in English next week)?


Thanks.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Last year they invited 64 per round throught out the year( Well, most of it) and the quota got filled 90% by Jan end. once 90% was reached they reduced the intake to 1/3rd and that's why only 70s got in!
> 
> They will do the same most probably. I do not have hope to get into 'pro rata' rounds after January, because they will not be pro rata.


Iscah keep on with the idea that they might expand the ceiling for pro-rata because they're having trouble hitting quota for 189/489 on other skills. Don't see the logic of that myself (you wither need a set of skills or you don't), but it will be interesting if they do.

Personally I think the whole thing is a bit of a mess, especially the whole NSW invites being used to thin the queue. iMO it should be either 189 or 190 as a system.


----------



## s. a.

got invitation. eoi may 15 ..... 65points


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

s. a. said:


> got invitation. eoi may 15 ..... 65points


Congrats, wish you luck for rest of the process.


----------



## sandeep_iimt

congrats! could you please help to share if your application is system or business analyst.


----------



## june14ashish

Immitracker shows someone with 16th May got invited with BA Profile 65 points. Seems queue just moved 4-5 days again. .which is disappointing...


----------



## s. a.

sandeep_iimt said:


> congrats! could you please help to share if your application is system or business analyst.


 business analyst


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> 261111 and 261112 are the same queue. 11th May was the last invite on ImmiTracker. It's painful to watch. Let's see what happens Wednesday (tomorrow pm/am for the rest of planet earth) but I have a bad feeling it'll move to 16th May or something equally hideous. Until now NSW and Victoria are doing little to help. NSW in particular are being stubborn on inviting only those with good experience and English.


Uh oh, don't want to be proved right on this prediction


----------



## sreejithkm

june14ashish said:


> Immitracker shows someone with 16th May got invited with BA Profile 65 points. Seems queue just moved 4-5 days again. .which is disappointing...


Disappointing indeed!! May be a bit early to conclude?


----------



## june14ashish

sreejithkm said:


> Disappointing indeed!! May be a bit early to conclude?


Unless there is big round like 120 something . I think it will remain same it means I suspect 2016-17 would clear 65 upto aug end or sep mid if lucky...


----------



## FFacs

sreejithkm said:


> Disappointing indeed!! May be a bit early to conclude?


At this rate, people who filed at end August with 65 will be waiting a year. But things change, NSW happens. Last year they suddenly invited a lot of 189 for this occupation... Things change


----------



## FFacs

june14ashish said:


> Unless there is big round like 120 something . I think it will remain same it means I suspect 2016-17 would clear 65 upto aug end or sep mid if lucky...


There are 16 rounds left. That's 11 weeks worth of invites at this rate. That puts 16/17 barely into July 2016. Looks like 2611xx has gone the same way as our auditor and accountant friends... How unpleasant.


----------



## UnDee

Guys, I received invite today. Thank you all for support and guidance. 

EOI 65 pts. 5/18/2016


----------



## enygma

UnDee said:


> Guys, I received invite today. Thank you all for support and guidance.
> 
> EOI 65 pts. 5/18/2016


Congrats mate.


----------



## vipsonik1

UnDee said:


> Guys, I received invite today. Thank you all for support and guidance.
> 
> EOI 65 pts. 5/18/2016


congrats


----------



## sandeep_iimt

congrats buddy..it seems 6days moved ...hoping it would clear atleast 20days this round


----------



## aussiedream87

UnDee said:


> Guys, I received invite today. Thank you all for support and guidance.
> 
> EOI 65 pts. 5/18/2016


congrats mate.


----------



## andreyx108b

june14ashish said:


> Immitracker shows someone with 16th May got invited with BA Profile 65 points. Seems queue just moved 4-5 days again. .which is disappointing...




Very very(((


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

Heya Guys

Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMOB

*EOI concept*

Hello Expert

Am new to the forum and also lost with the concept of EOI invitation. Before now I thought invites were sent every month, candidates with the highest points and earliest submission date are selected based on that month's quota. For example we need 200 BA/SA invitees this month, which can comprise of points; 70+, 65 and 60. But going by what am seeing in the pro-data and people's post in this forum, that is not the case. why I'm lost is because I have seen member's signature in other threads and My immigration tracker stating that they were invited within a month.

Please I need some explanation from the elders, so I know my standpoint. System Analyst, Point: 65, submission: 26th Oct 2016.


Thank you


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Hi, Eoi is picked based on the highest no of points and eoi date with FIFO(first in first out) ranking. for ex: if there 60 invites need to be send and 70 pointers are more than 60 then 65 pointers have to wait for next time but in case 70 pointers less than 60 then 65 pointers will get invite based on fifo) eoi date.hope this answer your question


----------



## kishore77

*NSW Nomination Invitation*

Category : 261112 ( ICT System Analyst )
PTE-A : L-75, R-69, S-80, W-75 ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 20/Aug/2016 (8 - 10 Years) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
Points: 65
Points with NSW SS:70
EOI Submitted (189 & 190-NSW) : 20/Oct/2016 
Invited for Nomination from NSW under 190: 27/Oct/2016 
Have to apply before 14 days


----------



## kishore77

mchandna said:


> Heya Guys
> 
> Any NSW invites today for 261111/261112?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I got invite today
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 ( ICT System Analyst )
PTE-A : L-75, R-69, S-80, W-75 ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 20/Aug/2016 (8 - 10 Years) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
Points: 65
Points with NSW SS:70
EOI Submitted (189 & 190-NSW) : 20/Oct/2016 
Invited for Nomination from NSW under 190: 27/Oct/2016 
Have to apply before 14 days


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

I also got an invite for NSW nomination. 

Category : 261111
PTE-A : L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90 ( 20 points )
ACS positive : 14/Sep/2016 (0-3 years) ( 0 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
Points: 65
Points with NSW SS:70
EOI Submitted (189 & 190-NSW) : 12/Oct/2016 
Invited for Nomination from NSW under 190: 27/Oct/2016 
Have to apply before 14 days


My question is, can I still wait for 189 while I apply for NSW?


----------



## kishore77

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I also got an invite for NSW nomination.
> 
> Category : 261111
> PTE-A : L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90 ( 20 points )
> ACS positive : 14/Sep/2016 (0-3 years) ( 0 points )
> Education : 15 points
> Age : 30 points
> Points: 65
> Points with NSW SS:70
> EOI Submitted (189 & 190-NSW) : 12/Oct/2016
> Invited for Nomination from NSW under 190: 27/Oct/2016
> Have to apply before 14 days
> 
> 
> My question is, can I still wait for 189 while I apply for NSW?


-----
There is no guarantee that, we might receive an invitation under 189 visa subclass. Probably we need to wait around 5 months and there is a risk that the ceiling might reach. I planning to apply however expert advice would help


----------



## sandeep_iimt

My Eoi for 261112 dated 18th june still pending.they are processing too slow and with more and more 70 pointers coming road looks diificult ahead.Moreover,you have only14 days for nsw to apply,my suggestion would be to lodge visa.


----------



## june14ashish

One question 

If someone submitted both 189 and 190 but received 190 first and then apply for visa . Will it be automatically cancelling his/her 189 file ? Or it remain there until someone doesn't cancels it their own and later may b getting 189 invite as well which is just wasted and and would have been used by some others ?


----------



## aussiedream87

june14ashish said:


> One question
> 
> If someone submitted both 189 and 190 but received 190 first and then apply for visa . Will it be automatically cancelling his/her 189 file ? Or it remain there until someone doesn't cancels it their own and later may b getting 189 invite as well which is just wasted and and would have been used by some others ?


if this is under same EOI then its going happen automatically. But, if you have multiple EOI's then you need to withdraw the case in order to give some one the chance to be invited.


----------



## OMOB

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi, Eoi is picked based on the highest no of points and eoi date with FIFO(first in first out) ranking. for ex: if there 60 invites need to be send and 70 pointers are more than 60 then 65 pointers have to wait for next time but in case 70 pointers less than 60 then 65 pointers will get invite based on fifo) eoi date.hope this answer your question


Thank you. Explains the backlog.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

kishore77 said:


> -----
> There is no guarantee that, we might receive an invitation under 189 visa subclass. Probably we need to wait around 5 months and there is a risk that the ceiling might reach. I planning to apply however expert advice would help





sandeep_iimt said:


> My Eoi for 261112 dated 18th june still pending.they are processing too slow and with more and more 70 pointers coming road looks diificult ahead.Moreover,you have only14 days for nsw to apply,my suggestion would be to lodge visa.


Yes you guys are right. I will apply then.


----------



## adckbj88

saurabhshahi said:


> planetvibhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bharat. So, according to you, PTE is easier than IELTS? And because it is on computer, do they give result immediately?
> 
> 
> 
> Within 5 days
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not to overrule, officially they mention its 5 days, however I appeared on 25/10 and the result was on 26/10- just 1 day


----------



## mesqfel

Hello everyone,

I also received my invitation today.

My information on my signature below.

Thanks for the advice of everyone on this forum!


----------



## adckbj88

mesqfel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I also received my invitation today.
> 
> My information on my signature below.
> 
> Thanks for the advice of everyone on this forum!


Hi,

Sorry do not see ur signature


----------



## w.adala

Hello guys,
According to immitracker, applicants of 261112 with 70 points are being invited in less than 30 days.
How accurate is that? 
Are 70 pointers really being invited this fast?

Thanks


----------



## mesqfel

adckbj88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry do not see ur signature


Here it goes:

261112 (System Analyst)
Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016


----------



## w.adala

mesqfel said:


> <*SNIP*> *Rule 6: Non-English post - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Hey man, good to see another Brazilian here as well!
I`m still waiting for ACS assessment, but I believe I will have 70 points for EOI, on subclass 189 however.
The queues of 189 and 190 are probably not the same, but I believe 70 pointers are being invited fast on both.
Congratulations on your invite, and thanks for sharing your experience! 

(I`m posting in English since it`s part of the forum rules)


----------



## adckbj88

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I also got an invite for NSW nomination.
> 
> Category : 261111
> PTE-A : L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90 ( 20 points )
> ACS positive : 14/Sep/2016 (0-3 years) ( 0 points )
> Education : 15 points
> Age : 30 points
> Points: 65
> Points with NSW SS:70
> EOI Submitted (189 & 190-NSW) : 12/Oct/2016
> Invited for Nomination from NSW under 190: 27/Oct/2016
> Have to apply before 14 days
> 
> 
> My question is, can I still wait for 189 while I apply for NSW?


Confrats Bharat,

Can you please confirm what is your education qualification? This will help me to determine if my Bcom degree can be claimed for points


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Hi All, any one with 65 points got invite for 261112 or 261111 for eoi later than 18th may 2016?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

adckbj88 said:


> Confrats Bharat,
> 
> Can you please confirm what is your education qualification? This will help me to determine if my Bcom degree can be claimed for points




I'm a mechanical engineer. Any undergraduate degree is enough to get you 15 points I think. 
You'll lose out like me in years of experience if you work in a field different from what you did your education in. I've got 10 years of experience in IT, but still am not able to claim any points for work.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

kishore77 said:


> -----
> There is no guarantee that, we might receive an invitation under 189 visa subclass. Probably we need to wait around 5 months and there is a risk that the ceiling might reach. I planning to apply however expert advice would help


@ Kishore / Bharath

My $ 0.2

Getting ITA in 189 category is lill challenge with 65 points. Unless you have appetite to wait.

I recommend that you dont let the 190 nomination go off, as there is no guarantee that you would be picked next time if you let it go..

Rest is your call.

Good luck !!!


----------



## Ard

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this forum, so please help me understand the criteria that NSW normally uses to select candidates in addition to work experience, English, points score and occupation. Do they maybe prefer those who already live in Australia or younger candidates, etc.

The reason I am asking is because here are my points, and I have no idea when to expect the invitation:

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Age: 15 
Education: 15 
Language: 20 (PTE 8.5)
Experience: 15 (14 years)
EOI 190 (NSW): 17-Aug-2016 -> 70 (65+5)
ITA: ?????

Many thanks !


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> @ Kishore / Bharath
> 
> My $ 0.2
> 
> Getting ITA in 189 category is lill challenge with 65 points. Unless you have appetite to wait.
> 
> I recommend that you dont let the 190 nomination go off, as there is no guarantee that you would be picked next time if you let it go..
> 
> Rest is your call.
> 
> Good luck !!!


In January next year, i'll still be at the same job, and complete ACS effective 3 years, which will bring up my points to 70, without SS. That is why I am thinking.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bharat.rameshwar said:


> In January next year, i'll still be at the same job, and complete ACS effective 3 years, which will bring up my points to 70, without SS. That is why I am thinking.


Anyway, I'm applying for NSW tonight.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> Ohh well thats good to know you heard back fromt the CO well I presume this is going to be the last thing they would ask for and your application should be near closure. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope for the grant soon


Hi Vikas,
How long does it take for your visa to be granted after 815 is signed? Is does mean that our visa is confirmed to be granted when CO asked to sign form 815. Thanks and waiting for your reply.
Waiting Grant...:fingerscrossed:
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Anyway, I'm applying for NSW tonight.


Applied to NSW. Now the wait starts. Hope they don't need any additional information.


----------



## monti_d

Hello Fellas,

Need help in understanding the wait time for system analyst occupation code. I have applied EOI with 65 points under Sys Analyst occupation code on 6th Oct 2016. 

What is the estimated time at which I will receive an invite? Since I can see the queue is long for this code will the ceiling reach at that time?

Can I expect to be invited till feb 17?

Thanks ...


----------



## aussiedream87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Applied to NSW. Now the wait starts. Hope they don't need any additional information.


What information you require.?


----------



## ngenhit

Is there any condition anywhere in NSW nomination that you cannot apply for NSW if you have lived in other states before?.

I read that ACT has that requirement.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

aussiedream87 said:


> What information you require.?




I meant I hope they don't require any further documents apart from what I've submitted. 
Or are you asking me what documents have to be submitted?


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Invitation?*

Hi , My EOI is dated 30th October ...with 70 points for ICT BA 189. When can i expect the invitation? 


Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
30/10/2016
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points


----------



## walzmin

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Applied to NSW. Now the wait starts. Hope they don't need any additional information.


How have you applied for NSW? 
For QLD, you need minimum 6 months work ex in QLD. For Victoria & NSW, is there any such condition?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

walzmin said:


> How have you applied for NSW?
> For QLD, you need minimum 6 months work ex in QLD. For Victoria & NSW, is there any such condition?


No, no such condition for NSW. They send you a unique link. You just upload all documents which you require, and submit. They will evaluate your profile and approve if they find it suitable. No other criteria. 

Not really researched about VIC though.


----------



## walzmin

bharat.rameshwar said:


> No, no such condition for NSW. They send you a unique link. You just upload all documents which you require, and submit. They will evaluate your profile and approve if they find it suitable. No other criteria.
> 
> Not really researched about VIC though.


Ok, where to apply for NSW to get that unique link?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

walzmin said:


> Ok, where to apply for NSW to get that unique link?


When you submit your EOI on Skill Select, you can choose whether you apply for 189, or for 190 also. When you choose 190, provide NSW as the state. 
During subsequent invitation rounds, NSW will send you an email if you are invited.


----------



## walzmin

bharat.rameshwar said:


> When you submit your EOI on Skill Select, you can choose whether you apply for 189, or for 190 also. When you choose 190, provide NSW as the state.
> During subsequent invitation rounds, NSW will send you an email if you are invited.


Ok thank you for these details. I have submitted one EOI with 190 with selection as any state, hope that covers or is it better to have dedicated EOI with NSW selection. What is your category and points? Have you got email from them?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

walzmin said:


> Ok thank you for these details. I have submitted one EOI with 190 with selection as any state, hope that covers or is it better to have dedicated EOI with NSW selection. What is your category and points? Have you got email from them?


Better select a particular state and open multiple EOI's for respective state (Apply on VIC site as well, as only EOI wont take you through for VIC)


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

walzmin said:


> Ok thank you for these details. I have submitted one EOI with 190 with selection as any state, hope that covers or is it better to have dedicated EOI with NSW selection. What is your category and points? Have you got email from them?





Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Better select a particular state and open multiple EOI's for respective state (Apply on VIC site as well, as only EOI wont take you through for VIC)


As Jasjeet said, it's better to choose the state explicitly. It kind of shows them that you are hell bent on working in that state.


----------



## walzmin

bharat.rameshwar said:


> As Jasjeet said, it's better to choose the state explicitly. It kind of shows them that you are hell bent on working in that state.


Thank you so much for the suggestions!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi , My EOI is dated 30th October ...with 70 points for ICT BA 189. When can i expect the invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 
> 30/10/2016
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points




Next round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this forum, so please help me understand the criteria that NSW normally uses to select candidates in addition to work experience, English, points score and occupation. Do they maybe prefer those who already live/work/study in Australia or younger candidates, etc.

The reason I am asking is because here are my points, and I have no idea when to expect the invitation:

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Language: 20 (PTE 8.5)
Experience: 15 (14 years)
Age: 15 
Education: 15 
EOI 190 (NSW): *17-Aug-2016* -> 70 (65+5)
ITA: ?????

Many thanks !


----------



## sreejithkm

Ard said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum, so please help me understand the criteria that NSW normally uses to select candidates in addition to work experience, English, points score and occupation. Do they maybe prefer those who already live/work/study in Australia or younger candidates, etc.
> 
> The reason I am asking is because here are my points, and I have no idea when to expect the invitation:
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Language: 20 (PTE 8.5)
> Experience: 15 (14 years)
> Age: 15
> Education: 15
> EOI 190 (NSW): *17-Aug-2016* -> 70 (65+5)
> ITA: ?????
> 
> Many thanks !



Hi Ard.

I am in the same occupation/status as yours except that I have 25 points for Age. I have 10 for English and 15 for exp and total is 65 + 5. And I got invite in the last round. So I guess it is the age that is not in favor of you. But dont worry, you should get it in the next round.


----------



## adckbj88

sreejithkm said:


> Ard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum, so please help me understand the criteria that NSW normally uses to select candidates in addition to work experience, English, points score and occupation. Do they maybe prefer those who already live/work/study in Australia or younger candidates, etc.
> 
> The reason I am asking is because here are my points, and I have no idea when to expect the invitation:
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Language: 20 (PTE 8.5)
> Experience: 15 (14 years)
> Age: 15
> Education: 15
> EOI 190 (NSW): *17-Aug-2016* -> 70 (65+5)
> ITA: ?????
> 
> Many thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ard.
> 
> I am in the same occupation/status as yours except that I have 25 points for Age. I have 10 for English and 15 for exp and total is 65 + 5. And I got invite in the last round. So I guess it is the age that is not in favor of you. But dont worry, you should get it in the next round.
Click to expand...

Hi Sreejit,

Since u got an invite: a couple of clarification

1) In Eoi did u specifically select NWS for 190 or choose Any in the state nomination section
2) would the EOi get updated in the correspondence section of the invite OR its just the email that we need to keep tracking.
3) Is there any other application to fill for NSW.

Regards


----------



## adckbj88

bharat.rameshwar said:


> walzmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thank you for these details. I have submitted one EOI with 190 with selection as any state, hope that covers or is it better to have dedicated EOI with NSW selection. What is your category and points? Have you got email from them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasjeetsingharora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better select a particular state and open multiple EOI's for respective state (Apply on VIC site as well, as only EOI wont take you through for VIC)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Jasjeet said, it's better to choose the state explicitly. It kind of shows them that you are hell bent on working in that state.
Click to expand...


Hi,a clarification based on the above. Is it ok to file one EOI with both option of 189 and 190 ( just one state)

Additionally which state has a better probability of sending invite VIC or NSW.

Regards,


----------



## adckbj88

Can all invitees fron NSW confirm the email subject so that we can ensure that the emails do go into spam.

My only worry is with this approach that we may loose out on the email. Any suggestion how to avoid this situation.

Regards,


----------



## sreejithkm

adckbj88 said:


> Hi Sreejit,
> 
> Since u got an invite: a couple of clarification
> 
> 1) In Eoi did u specifically select NWS for 190 or choose Any in the state nomination section
> 2) would the EOi get updated in the correspondence section of the invite OR its just the email that we need to keep tracking.
> 3) Is there any other application to fill for NSW.
> 
> Regards


Hi Ard.

Please see reply below:-

1) I choose NSW specifically.

2) I was tracking emails only.

3) None


----------



## Ard

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Ard.
> 
> I am in the same occupation/status as yours except that I have 25 points for Age. I have 10 for English and 15 for exp and total is 65 + 5. And I got invite in the last round. So I guess it is the age that is not in favor of you. But dont worry, you should get it in the next round.


Many thanks, I appreciate the encouragement !


----------



## planetvibhor

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Ard.
> 
> I am in the same occupation/status as yours except that I have 25 points for Age. I have 10 for English and 15 for exp and total is 65 + 5. And I got invite in the last round. So I guess it is the age that is not in favor of you. But dont worry, you should get it in the next round.


Hi,

I have 70 (65+5) points for 190 which I applied on 10th Oct for Victoria and 20th Oct for NSW. Have still not received the invitation yet.
My points are as follows:

Age: 25
English: 10
Education: 15
Exp: 15

Can I get a 190 invitation based on above data or should I attempt to get 20 points in english to get straight invitation for 189?

Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 70 (65+5) points for 190 which I applied on 10th Oct for Victoria and 20th Oct for NSW. Have still not received the invitation yet.
> My points are as follows:
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Education: 15
> Exp: 15
> 
> Can I get a 190 invitation based on above data or should I attempt to get 20 points in english to get straight invitation for 189?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


You stand good chance in 190, however it is recommended to improve your score (if possible from any angle) to get through with 189..

Good luck !


----------



## yikes297

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 70 (65+5) points for 190 which I applied on 10th Oct for Victoria and 20th Oct for NSW. Have still not received the invitation yet.
> My points are as follows:
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Education: 15
> Exp: 15
> 
> Can I get a 190 invitation based on above data or should I attempt to get 20 points in english to get straight invitation for 189?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


Same as yours in points score but my EOI submitted on 20th Sept. Still no invite.


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

yikes297 said:


> Same as yours in points score but my EOI submitted on 20th Sept. Still no invite.


My story is similar to you yikes297, except that my EOI was done on 30th of August 2016 for type 189, with 65 points.No luck so far.

Any Idea how come people applying in october with same scores are getting invites for 190 straightaway?Does it depend on the type of profession/technology you are in?

Regards,
Bharat

ACS +ve : 29-Aug-2016
AGE : 30 PTS
PTE: 10 PTS (overall score 78, missed by one mark on aggregate!)
Education: 15 PTS
Experience: 10 PTS
EOI 189 : 30-Aug-2016 -> 65 PTS
EOI 190 (NSW): 31-Aug-2016-> 70 PTS
EOI 190 (VIC): 07-Sep-2016 -> 70 PTS


----------



## adckbj88

Can all invitees from NSW confirm the email subject so that we can ensure that the emails do not go into spam. 

My only worry is with this email approach we may loose out on the email.


----------



## mesqfel

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> My story is similar to you yikes297, except that my EOI was done on 30th of August 2016 for type 189, with 65 points.No luck so far.
> 
> Any Idea how come people applying in october with same scores are getting invites for 190 straightaway?Does it depend on the type of profession/technology you are in?
> 
> Regards,
> Bharat
> 
> ACS +ve : 29-Aug-2016
> AGE : 30 PTS
> PTE: 10 PTS (overall score 78, missed by one mark on aggregate!)
> Education: 15 PTS
> Experience: 10 PTS
> EOI 189 : 30-Aug-2016 -> 65 PTS
> EOI 190 (NSW): 31-Aug-2016-> 70 PTS
> EOI 190 (VIC): 07-Sep-2016 -> 70 PTS


Hi BharatSAPBASIS,

I am one of those cases who has the same score of you, applied in october and got the 190 NSW invite straightway.

Looking to your info and mine, I would argue that people with 20pts in PTE have preference.

Below follows my info:

261112 (System Analyst)
Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016

Look that even with 0 points for Experience, I got invited.
Hence, I suggest you to try get a better score on your PTE


----------



## andreyx108b

adckbj88 said:


> Can all invitees from NSW confirm the email subject so that we can ensure that the emails do not go into spam.
> 
> My only worry is with this email approach we may loose out on the email.




I dont think it ever happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

mesqfel said:


> Hi BharatSAPBASIS,
> 
> I am one of those cases who has the same score of you, applied in october and got the 190 NSW invite straightway.
> 
> Looking to your info and mine, I would argue that people with 20pts in PTE have preference.
> 
> Below follows my info:
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
> EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
> EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
> NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016
> 
> Look that even with 0 points for Experience, I got invited.
> Hence, I suggest you to try get a better score on your PTE



Thank you Mesqfel.I am already on it and will be appearing again in a couple of weeks.

Just to ask,how many attempts of PTE are we allowed to give?

And I will be honest I think I saw one guy in this forum,BA i believe,and his PTE score was 10 and he applied in october with 70 points for NSW, and got invite.

Perhaps this could also be related to the demand of your profession in that state?Not Sure.Just out of curiosity what technology are you into?

Anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks for the tip anyway Mesqfel!Wish you all the very best

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## andreyx108b

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Thank you Mesqfel.I am already on it and will be appearing again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to ask,how many attempts of PTE are we allowed to give?
> 
> 
> 
> And I will be honest I think I saw one guy in this forum,BA i believe,and his PTE score was 10 and he applied in october with 70 points for NSW, and got invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps this could also be related to the demand of your profession in that state?Not Sure.Just out of curiosity what technology are you into?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip anyway Mesqfel!Wish you all the very best
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bharat




I got invite for 261111 with 65+5 from nsw a year ago. 

I had 9 ielts/pte attempts.

If you have 65+5 the chance of nsw invite is very high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> I got invite for 261111 with 65+5 from nsw a year ago.
> 
> I had 9 ielts/pte attempts.
> 
> If you have 65+5 the chance of nsw invite is very high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#9 attempts

Hats off to your grit and determination.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesqfel

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Thank you Mesqfel.I am already on it and will be appearing again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Just to ask,how many attempts of PTE are we allowed to give?
> 
> And I will be honest I think I saw one guy in this forum,BA i believe,and his PTE score was 10 and he applied in october with 70 points for NSW, and got invite.
> 
> Perhaps this could also be related to the demand of your profession in that state?Not Sure.Just out of curiosity what technology are you into?
> 
> Anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks for the tip anyway Mesqfel!Wish you all the very best
> 
> Regards,
> Bharat


*"Just to ask,how many attempts of PTE are we allowed to give?"*

You can take PTE as many as you want and then you send them your best score.

*"And I will be honest I think I saw one guy in this forum,BA i believe,and his PTE score was 10 and he applied in october with 70 points for NSW, and got invite."*

Well, each case has its particularities. We can never state that PTE score is the key for success. I just shared my case and came up with a conclusion. It's just a guess. Either way, I think that with your points you should be invited pretty soon.

*"Just out of curiosity what technology are you into?"*

Actually at the moment I'm acting as a web developer, developing in PHP/JS stack.

Anyway, as I mentioned above, I really think you will be invited pretty soon. I wish you the best.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Thank you Mesqfel.I am already on it and will be appearing again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to ask,how many attempts of PTE are we allowed to give?
> 
> 
> 
> And I will be honest I think I saw one guy in this forum,BA i believe,and his PTE score was 10 and he applied in october with 70 points for NSW, and got invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps this could also be related to the demand of your profession in that state?Not Sure.Just out of curiosity what technology are you into?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip anyway Mesqfel!Wish you all the very best
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bharat




To add my two cents. 

I submitted an EOI for BA on 12th October 2016, claiming 0 years of work ex, with 20 points for English, and I got the invite for NSW on 28th October 2016. In my opinion it's the English which matters I think.


----------



## aussiedream87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> To add my two cents.
> 
> I submitted an EOI for BA on 12th October 2016, claiming 0 years of work ex, with 20 points for English, and I got the invite for NSW on 28th October 2016. In my opinion it's the English which matters I think.


Yes it matters. But, move over its 65+5 pointer from BA who are invited as of now.


----------



## adckbj88

Hi All seniors,

Does Indian full time graduation degree(10+2+3) qualify a secondary education as mentioned in EOI. If yes than can we claim 15 point for education?


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

bharat.rameshwar said:


> To add my two cents.
> 
> I submitted an EOI for BA on 12th October 2016, claiming 0 years of work ex, with 20 points for English, and I got the invite for NSW on 28th October 2016. In my opinion it's the English which matters I think.


Yes I echo that. I applied for NSW on 23rd Aug with 65+5 points, 261112, 5+yrs exp, PTE 65 and still waiting for that thing called invite... No response from Vic as well. 
Planning to give PTE again now.


----------



## aussiedream87

andreyx108b said:


> I got invite for 261111 with 65+5 from nsw a year ago.
> 
> I had 9 ielts/pte attempts.
> 
> If you have 65+5 the chance of nsw invite is very high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@andreyx108b* you finally got the score you needed with pte or ielts?


----------



## andreyx108b

bharat.rameshwar said:


> To add my two cents.
> 
> I submitted an EOI for BA on 12th October 2016, claiming 0 years of work ex, with 20 points for English, and I got the invite for NSW on 28th October 2016. In my opinion it's the English which matters I think.




Points + english


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Yes I echo that. I applied for NSW on 23rd Aug with 65+5 points, 261112, 5+yrs exp, PTE 65 and still waiting for that thing called invite... No response from Vic as well.
> Planning to give PTE again now.


Guys,

Based on the previous replies and my own case, I am becoming increasingly convinced that it is the points for age that really matter to NSW.

My EOI to NSW (65+5) is dated *17.08.2016*, with 20 points for English, 15 points for experience, and not a faintest peep from NSW so far.


----------



## bullkaly

Hi all,

EOI : 11 MAY 2016
INVITATION : 12 OCT 16
VISA APP : 16 OCT 16
VISA GRANT : 3 NOV 16


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bullkaly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EOI : 11 MAY 2016
> INVITATION : 12 OCT 16
> VISA APP : 16 OCT 16
> VISA GRANT : 3 NOV 16



Wow that was fast.
Can you share your point split up please?


----------



## tikki2282

bullkaly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EOI : 11 MAY 2016
> INVITATION : 12 OCT 16
> VISA APP : 16 OCT 16
> VISA GRANT : 3 NOV 16




Many congratulations.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

bullkaly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EOI : 11 MAY 2016
> INVITATION : 12 OCT 16
> VISA APP : 16 OCT 16
> VISA GRANT : 3 NOV 16


Heartiest congratulations mate, My invitation date is same as yours, however I lodged the application on same day, but the document upload went on for couple of days...

There seems to be no rationale behind direct grant vs cherry picking for background verification (as least I am unable to determine any), anyway, I am counting and wish you luck for your future endeavors again...

Cheers !!


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

bullkaly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EOI : 11 MAY 2016
> INVITATION : 12 OCT 16
> VISA APP : 16 OCT 16
> VISA GRANT : 3 NOV 16


Could not find your details on Visa Lodge Tracker (MyImmitracker), did you not use that platform for tracking, status quo ?


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hi All,

Any idea till what EOI date of effect, invitations were sent to 65-pointers for business and system analyst code in the invitation round held on 26-Oct-2016 under 189 category? For 12-Oct-2016 round, I could find that last invitation for a 65 pointer was given for 11-May-2016. Any idea for the same for 26-Oct-2016 round of invitation?

This is important because I applied for EOI on 14-Aug-2016 with 65 points and am waiting for the backlog of last year's (backlog till June-2016) applicants to be cleared under this category so that my invite comes soon. 

My case is critical because I will turn 33 on 15-Jan-2017, so if I dont get the invite within next two rounds, I will leave the hope for my immigration to australia forver as I will lose another 10 points for age, thereby making me not eligible to apply. Anyone has any opinion what should I do now so that I get an invite soon.

Please help. It is critical.


----------



## FFacs

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea till what EOI date of effect, invitations were sent to 65-pointers for business and system analyst code in the invitation round held on 26-Oct-2016 under 189 category? For 12-Oct-2016 round, I could find that last invitation for a 65 pointer was given for 11-May-2016. Any idea for the same for 26-Oct-2016 round of invitation?
> 
> This is important because I applied for EOI on 14-Aug-2016 with 65 points and am waiting for the backlog of last year's (backlog till June-2016) applicants to be cleared under this category so that my invite comes soon.
> 
> My case is critical because I will turn 33 on 15-Jan-2017, so if I dont get the invite within next two rounds, I will leave the hope for my immigration to australia forver as I will lose another 10 points for age, thereby making me not eligible to apply. Anyone has any opinion what should I do now so that I get an invite soon.
> 
> Please help. It is critical.


It's moving slowly. Very slowly. It moved forward a handful of days. No-one can predict how it will progress in coming rounds, the past have been full of odd surprises, but you need to maximise your chances. I would strongly recommend improving your English score and also going for 190.


----------



## shwetskapurs

How to apply for 190? And if I give PTE in another 2 weeks time, and get 20 in that..my score will be 75. Any idea in how many days I may get the invite? Or if I dont do so, then what are my prospects?


----------



## vipsonik1

Folks, Need your assistance here . I currently reside in the US and have applied for sub-class 189 visa with 65 points on 5-Aug-2016 under Job code 261111 Business Analyst. Last two rounds were full of surprises and I don't see skill select updated with invitation round results for october for us to see correct date until which they have issued invites for. I have processed my application through a immigration consultant. 
My question is there hope to get invite in sub-class 189 before May 2017 or should I proceed with sub-class 190 for VIC state ?

My consultant would charge me 500 AUD for submitting state EOI, hence the question

Thanks for your advice
VJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks, Need your assistance here . I currently reside in the US and have applied for sub-class 189 visa with 65 points on 5-Aug-2016 under Job code 261111 Business Analyst. Last two rounds were full of surprises and I don't see skill select updated with invitation round results for october for us to see correct date until which they have issued invites for. I have processed my application through a immigration consultant.
> My question is there hope to get invite in sub-class 189 before May 2017 or should I proceed with sub-class 190 for VIC state ?
> 
> My consultant would charge me 500 AUD for submitting state EOI, hence the question
> 
> Thanks for your advice
> VJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You stand fair chance by may 2017.
You can apply state nomination yourself, it is very straight, unless you want to stick with agent.


----------



## GUNBUN

Hi All,

As per Iscah news updated 25th Oct, People with 65 points & who had submitted EOI within 3 months time frame must expect an invite in 6 months waiting period.

Pls check the detailed news on below link :

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/ProrataOct252016.pdf

Iscah's Pro Rata estimates after 12th October round | Iscah

I have submitted my EOI on 21st Jun with 65 points....and currently after 26th Oct round we have approximately reached till 18th May around. By this logic i am expecting invite in last round of Dec-16......i.e. 3 rounds away.

Pls comment !! 

GunBun


----------



## FFacs

GUNBUN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per Iscah news updated 25th Oct, People with 65 points & who had submitted EOI within 3 months time frame must expect an invite in 6 months waiting period.
> 
> Pls check the detailed news on below link :
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/ProrataOct252016.pdf
> 
> Iscah's Pro Rata estimates after 12th October round | Iscah
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st Jun with 65 points....and currently after 26th Oct round we have approximately reached till 18th May around. By this logic i am expecting invite in last round of Dec-16......i.e. 3 rounds away.
> 
> Pls comment !!
> 
> GunBun


Not sure what you're looking for. Your logic sounds rational enough.


----------



## adckbj88

Sorry guys for a little offbeat conversation, bur ur help would be highly appreciated

I am a commerce graduate and had applied for BA, the skills were approved by ACS, however thru RPL which means it was evaluated under "Non ICT Diploma and higher". For my education point calculation, can I claim 15 points for my Bcom and MBA in finance as meeting secondary level of australia?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ard said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the previous replies and my own case, I am becoming increasingly convinced that it is the points for age that really matter to NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI to NSW (65+5) is dated *17.08.2016*, with 20 points for English, 15 points for experience, and not a faintest peep from NSW so far.




No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Dear all 

By the grace of God we got our grant today 
Code: 261111 
Visa lodged: June 18 
Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221) 
Replied to co: August 3rd 
2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids) 
Replied: nov 01 
Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017 

Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane 
All the best for all who are waiting


----------



## ngenhit

adckbj88 said:


> Sorry guys for a little offbeat conversation, bur ur help would be highly appreciated
> 
> I am a commerce graduate and had applied for BA, the skills were approved by ACS, however thru RPL which means it was evaluated under "Non ICT Diploma and higher". For my education point calculation, can I claim 15 points for my Bcom and MBA in finance as meeting secondary level of australia?



I would assume that since your Degree is not an ICT degree, for claiming points for education you would have to get the degree assessed by the respective field's assessment authority.

I've read that ACS skill certificate will only work for experience if the degree is not iCT.

PS: On a curious note, you had 6 years of exp after doing Bcom and MBA to do an RPL for non iCT?.


----------



## aussiedream87

Congrats Sf80! 



Sf80 said:


> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting


----------



## vikaschandra

Sf80 said:


> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting


Congratulations mate


----------



## ridhidureja

*ACS Skill assessment*



ngenhit said:


> I would assume that since your Degree is not an ICT degree, for claiming points for education you would have to get the degree assessed by the respective field's assessment authority.
> 
> I've read that ACS skill certificate will only work for experience if the degree is not iCT.
> 
> PS: On a curious note, you had 6 years of exp after doing Bcom and MBA to do an RPL for non iCT?.


Hi

I guess few of our colleague did not had to get degree assessed from different body and got PR. As for ACS RPL we have to upload degree details also. It also depends on from which university you have done your degree. For example if you have done your bachelors degree from Delhi University then DU comes in Assessment level1 of DIBP as informed to me by migration agent

Seniors can comment.


VETASSESS assess skill code which is not an ICT skill code then on the basis of which qualification you can get bachelors degree assessed as they don't assess ICT skill.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## adckbj88

ridhidureja said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that since your Degree is not an ICT degree, for claiming points for education you would have to get the degree assessed by the respective field's assessment authority.
> 
> I've read that ACS skill certificate will only work for experience if the degree is not iCT.
> 
> PS: On a curious note, you had 6 years of exp after doing Bcom and MBA to do an RPL for non iCT?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I guess few of our colleague did not had to get degree assessed from different body and got PR. As for ACS RPL we have to upload degree details also. It also depends on from which university you have done your degree. For example if you have done your bachelors degree from Delhi University then DU comes in Assessment level1 of DIBP as informed to me by migration agent
> 
> Seniors can comment.
> 
> 
> VETASSESS assess skill code which is not an ICT skill code then on the basis of which qualification you can get bachelors degree assessed as they don't assess ICT skill.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi
Click to expand...

Thanks Riddhi, I have completed my Bcom from University of Calcutta ( full time) and MBA from stmbiosis, Pune as distance learning.

Is it possible to have this checked? It wud help a lot as these education points will make or break my dream.


----------



## adckbj88

vikaschandra said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate
Click to expand...

Congrats Sf80

Can you please share ur points breakup...also if possible share ur educational background......


----------



## planetvibhor

Sf80 said:


> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting


Many congratulations. CO gave you just 3 months to land there? You got VISA grant today and you have to be in Aus by 07th Feb. Well, I thought, they give 1 year to come there.


----------



## planetvibhor

Ard said:


> Guys,
> 
> Based on the previous replies and my own case, I am becoming increasingly convinced that it is the points for age that really matter to NSW.
> 
> My EOI to NSW (65+5) is dated *17.08.2016*, with 20 points for English, 15 points for experience, and not a faintest peep from NSW so far.


On the contrary, I believe they do give preference to the people who have 20 in English. Cant blame them though. You see, if you have 65 points with 10 in english, and they send you a 190 invitation, you are more likely to try out to get 20 in english through PTE and ditch them by getting 75 points and go for direct 189.

On the other hand, if someone has 65 points, with 20 in english, they do not have any further option to increase their points (Unless they do some new degree or reduce their age, which is not possible). So, for these people, NSW is more likely to send 190 invitation. These are more likely to apply for the 190 visa. Though these are my views. If I were the person selecting the candidates for NSW, I would use this criteria to be sure that the one I invite, does not have option to ditch me for 189.

So, keep tight. They will invite you definitely. Give some time. Best of luck.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas,
> How long does it take for your visa to be granted after 815 is signed? Is does mean that our visa is confirmed to be granted when CO asked to sign form 815. Thanks and waiting for your reply.
> Waiting Grant...:fingerscrossed:
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh



Hi All,
How long does it take for your visa to be granted after 815 is signed? Is does mean that our visa is confirmed to be granted when CO asked to sign form 815. Thanks and waiting for your reply.
Waiting Grant...
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## Sf80

jagdeepslamba said:


> jagdeepslamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vikas,
> How long does it take for your visa to be granted after 815 is signed? Is does mean that our visa is confirmed to be granted when CO asked to sign form 815. Thanks and waiting for your reply.
> Waiting Grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> How long does it take for your visa to be granted after 815 is signed? Is does mean that our visa is confirmed to be granted when CO asked to sign form 815. Thanks and waiting for your reply.
> Waiting Grant...
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh
Click to expand...

In our case we were requested on November 1st replied same day got grant today


----------



## Sf80

adckbj88 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Sf80
> 
> Can you please share ur points breakup...also if possible share ur educational background......
Click to expand...

English: 10
Experience: 10
Degree: 15
Age: 25
Nsw: 5

My educational background is computer engineering 

In last 10 years I have 9+ years in IT governance

I worked as ERP consultant in another company for 1.5 years however I was unable to prove that

Acs deducted 2 years so left with 7+ decided not to wait till October to increase points and applied in March end got invited by nsw April 07 and decided to go ahead with it


----------



## Sf80

planetvibhor said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations. CO gave you just 3 months to land there? You got VISA grant today and you have to be in Aus by 07th Feb. Well, I thought, they give 1 year to come there.
Click to expand...

6 minutes months from our medicals actually we had to submit health undertaking after health undertaking IED is reduced to 6 months from medicals


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Sf80 said:


> In our case we were requested on November 1st replied same day got grant today


Thanks and congrats for the Grant man!!!! Any reason for the delay that you can site as i have provided information to CO on 24-Oct only. This was my third CO contact and i have logged Visa on 11-May. I hope that CO would have already done all document verification and check by now.... I am eagerly waiting for a grant now and its been a very very long wait for me....
Regards


----------



## adckbj88

Sf80 said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Sf80
> 
> Can you please share ur points breakup...also if possible share ur educational background......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English: 10
> Experience: 10
> Degree: 15
> Age: 25
> Nsw: 5
> 
> My educational background is computer engineering
> 
> In last 10 years I have 9+ years in IT governance
> 
> I worked as ERP consultant in another company for 1.5 years however I was unable to prove that
> 
> Acs deducted 2 years so left with 7+ decided not to wait till October to increase points and applied in March end got invited by nsw April 07 and decided to go ahead with it
Click to expand...

Thanks for the detailed info. I have a suggestion to take from u. I have also applied for ICT BA and since my edu is bcom and mba in finance , ACS asked me to apply thru RPL and deemed my qualification as Non ICT diploma and higher. Now my query is.... can I claim my bcom graduation as a degree per AQF and claim 15 points. Very confusing details are mentioned on net.


----------



## adckbj88

ngenhit said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys for a little offbeat conversation, bur ur help would be highly appreciated
> 
> I am a commerce graduate and had applied for BA, the skills were approved by ACS, however thru RPL which means it was evaluated under "Non ICT Diploma and higher". For my education point calculation, can I claim 15 points for my Bcom and MBA in finance as meeting secondary level of australia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that since your Degree is not an ICT degree, for claiming points for education you would have to get the degree assessed by the respective field's assessment authority.
> 
> I've read that ACS skill certificate will only work for experience if the degree is not iCT.
> 
> PS: On a curious note, you had 6 years of exp after doing Bcom and MBA to do an RPL for non iCT?.
Click to expand...

Yes in allI have 18 yrs exp?, also ACS is the actual authority to assess my education, and as they felt that my edu is non ICt call content they deducted 6 yrs thru RPL.


----------



## Sf80

adckbj88 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all
> 
> By the grace of God we got our grant today
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04 IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Sf80
> 
> Can you please share ur points breakup...also if possible share ur educational background......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English: 10
> Experience: 10
> Degree: 15
> Age: 25
> Nsw: 5
> 
> My educational background is computer engineering
> 
> In last 10 years I have 9+ years in IT governance
> 
> I worked as ERP consultant in another company for 1.5 years however I was unable to prove that
> 
> Acs deducted 2 years so left with 7+ decided not to wait till October to increase points and applied in March end got invited by nsw April 07 and decided to go ahead with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info. I have a suggestion to take from u. I have also applied for ICT BA and since my edu is bcom and mba in finance , ACS asked me to apply thru RPL and deemed my qualification as Non ICT diploma and higher. Now my query is.... can I claim my bcom graduation as a degree per AQF and claim 15 points. Very confusing details are mentioned on net.
Click to expand...

What I know of (and this is only what I checked for a friend of mine) is that you need to get ur degree verified from accreditation body in ur case I believe that will be vetassess 

But please recheck from others my background and job both are IT so mine was done thru ACS


----------



## Sf80

jagdeepslamba said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In our case we were requested on November 1st replied same day got grant today
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and congrats for the Grant man!!!! Any reason for the delay that you can site as i have provided information to CO on 24-Oct only. This was my third CO contact and i have logged Visa on 11-May. I hope that CO would have already done all document verification and check by now.... I am eagerly waiting for a grant now and its been a very very long wait for me....
> Regards
Click to expand...

What I get looking at different cases sometimes they send documents for verification for example certain degrees from certain places will surely go for verification certain places employment verification will for sure happen ... In our case delay was most probably cause the medicals went to their respective departments and it was decided that my kids need further evaluation

In few cases there might be degrees employment medicals all are being verified thn in that case it will cause a delay. Overall nobody knows for sure


----------



## Shazaam07

*EOI submitted on 3rd Nov*

hi all, 

I've just submitted my EOI on 3rd Nov for 189 with 70 points with ANZSCO 261111. What are the chances of receiving an invitation during the next round ?


----------



## ridhidureja

*189 eoi*



Shazaam07 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI on 3rd Nov for 189 with 70 points with ANZSCO 261111. What are the chances of receiving an invitation during the next round ?


In next round you will get as cut of i 65 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ngenhit

adckbj88 said:


> Yes in allI have 18 yrs exp?, also ACS is the actual authority to assess my education, and as they felt that my edu is non ICt call content they deducted 6 yrs thru RPL.




I had replied to your query before. It is not ACS who has to assess your qualification.

*Point #1 *

I have done MBA ( Systems were there in the curriculum) and B.Tech. ACS assessed only my B.Tech as UG Degree Equivalent. They did not look into MBA. 


*Point #2*
If you're hoping that they will give you points for MBA for ICT-BA role. Do not have hope on this. They will not give!. Your education is *not* ICT as per DIBP and ACS. And thus , clearly MBA is not ICT. And, it is not related to your occupation nomination field of ICT and hence ACS wont assess it. 

*Point#3*
And that leaves you with the BCom. That is to be assessed by a different authority. VETASSESS perhaps?. Education and Experience are two different things.

*Point #4*

You've mentioned that your education was asssesed by ACS as a non-ICT* Diploma*, this itself is not good enough for 15 points._ Diploma is worth 10 points only._. Check around if you can get your MBA assessed as Masters or Bcom assessed as Bachelors from another assessign authority. 

Paths are not easy. Tread them with planned steps!


----------



## sreejithkm

ngenhit said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in allI have 18 yrs exp?, also ACS is the actual authority to assess my education, and as they felt that my edu is non ICt call content they deducted 6 yrs thru RPL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had replied to your query before. It is not ACS who has to assess your qualification.
> 
> *Point #1 *
> 
> I have done MBA ( Systems were there in the curriculum) and B.Tech. ACS assessed only my B.Tech as UG Degree Equivalent. They did not look into MBA.
> 
> 
> *Point #2*
> If you're hoping that they will give you points for MBA for ICT-BA role. Do not have hope on this. They will not give!. Your education is *not* ICT as per DIBP and ACS. And thus , clearly MBA is not ICT. And, it is not related to your occupation nomination field of ICT and hence ACS wont assess it.
> 
> *Point#3*
> And that leaves you with the BCom. That is to be assessed by a different authority. VETASSESS perhaps?. Education and Experience are two different things.
> 
> *Point #4*
> 
> You've mentioned that your education was asssesed by ACS as a non-ICT* Diploma*, this itself is not good enough for 15 points._ Diploma is worth 10 points only._. Check around if you can get your MBA assessed as Masters or Bcom assessed as Bachelors from another assessign authority.
> 
> Paths are not easy. Tread them with planned steps!
Click to expand...


Just to share - I have done MBA-Ecommerce and ACS did consider it and assessed as AQF master degree with IT Major equivalant. More than 60% of the subjects were ICT related in my mba. I was also eligible for 15 points for edu as the criteria is bachelors and above.


----------



## ngenhit

sreejithkm said:


> Just to share - I have done MBA-Ecommerce and ACS did consider it and assessed as AQF master degree with IT Major equivalant. More than 60% of the subjects were ICT related in my mba. I was also eligible for 15 points for edu as the criteria is bachelors and above.


I had 4 modules out of the 16 but I guess they did not find them relevant due to the subject names probably. 

W.r.t to the previous OPs query, he had done MBA Finance, which for sure will not be assessed by ACS.


----------



## adckbj88

sreejithkm said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in allI have 18 yrs exp?, also ACS is the actual authority to assess my education, and as they felt that my edu is non ICt call content they deducted 6 yrs thru RPL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had replied to your query before. It is not ACS who has to assess your qualification.
> 
> *Point #1 *
> 
> I have done MBA ( Systems were there in the curriculum) and B.Tech. ACS assessed only my B.Tech as UG Degree Equivalent. They did not look into MBA.
> 
> 
> *Point #2*
> If you're hoping that they will give you points for MBA for ICT-BA role. Do not have hope on this. They will not give!. Your education is *not* ICT as per DIBP and ACS. And thus , clearly MBA is not ICT. And, it is not related to your occupation nomination field of ICT and hence ACS wont assess it.
> 
> *Point#3*
> And that leaves you with the BCom. That is to be assessed by a different authority. VETASSESS perhaps?. Education and Experience are two different things.
> 
> *Point #4*
> 
> You've mentioned that your education was asssesed by ACS as a non-ICT* Diploma*, this itself is not good enough for 15 points._ Diploma is worth 10 points only._. Check around if you can get your MBA assessed as Masters or Bcom assessed as Bachelors from another assessign authority.
> 
> Paths are not easy. Tread them with planned steps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to share - I have done MBA-Ecommerce and ACS did consider it and assessed as AQF master degree with IT Major equivalant. More than 60% of the subjects were ICT related in my mba. I was also eligible for 15 points for edu as the criteria is bachelors and above.
Click to expand...

"Thank You" will not be enought for ur detailed 
Explanation.... really appreciate ....I need one more suggestion since ACS said that my qualification does not meet the requirement.....Vetassess will only review my qualification if they are referenced by ACS or DIBP, and in this ACS will not and i checked with them....not sure how DIBP will as well....And I guess Vetassess will ask for my job code to evaluate....looks like a catch 22 situation....


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Got NSW approval, and skill select invitation to apply for a visa! Now to gather the funds!


----------



## aussiedream87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got NSW approval, and skill select invitation to apply for a visa! Now to gather the funds!


Congratulations on receiving the ITA. Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.

See below for checklist and the following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. And this checklist is prepared by senior member Vikas so this cover alll the documents you require.

Cheers!!


----------



## planetvibhor

adckbj88 said:


> "Thank You" will not be enought for ur detailed
> Explanation.... really appreciate ....I need one more suggestion since ACS said that my qualification does not meet the requirement.....Vetassess will only review my qualification if they are referenced by ACS or DIBP, and in this ACS will not and i checked with them....not sure how DIBP will as well....And I guess Vetassess will ask for my job code to evaluate....looks like a catch 22 situation....


Hi.

I have a similar situation. Have 12 years of ICT Experience (SAP Financials). Degree B Com and Chartered Accountant.

Only catch here is that, I had choice in B Com in a subject (Computers or Economics). I took computers as the optional subject in all the 3 years of B Com at that time.

Now, at the time of ACS assessment, they took my B Com as equal to AFQ Bachelors with major in Computing.

In your case, the B Com might not be ICT relevant, but it shouldl be considered as bachelor degree.


----------



## Abrockks

hello,

What is the ITA waiting period for 65+5 points for NSW? When there will be next round of invitation?

As it can be be seen that there is waiting period of 4 months for 189 invitation, what is the guarantee that invitation will be received for sure, as there are limited invitations for this year, would like to wait for 189 invitation if it is sure to be received. Please advise..

Thanks, Sephali


----------



## enygma

Abrockks said:


> hello,
> 
> What is the ITA waiting period for 65+5 points for NSW? When there will be next round of invitation?
> 
> As it can be be seen that there is waiting period of 4 months for 189 invitation, what is the guarantee that invitation will be received for sure, as there are limited invitations for this year, would like to wait for 189 invitation if it is sure to be received. Please advise..
> 
> Thanks, Sephali


What is your EoI DoE?

Things are moving pretty slow both in 189 as well as 190 (NSW) for 65 pointers. 

Not sure how your points add up but NSW seems to be inviting profiles with high experience points and superior English (in that order), from the 65+5 pointers pool, as of now.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abrockks

I filed for NSW on 22/10/2016.

Please see signature for Points break-up.

Thanks.


----------



## whynotaustralia

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got NSW approval, and skill select invitation to apply for a visa! Now to gather the funds!


Wow !
All the best..

I am waiting since 17th . . . no news from NSW ..:smash:


----------



## saurabhshahi

Any idea of getting invite at 60+5 for NSW ? Any predications,analytics will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
saurabh s~


----------



## vipsonik1

Any idea when would October results be updated on skillselect website ?? Does anyone has an idea till what date invites has been sent out and is the cut-off still 65 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

GUNBUN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per Iscah news updated 25th Oct, People with 65 points & who had submitted EOI within 3 months time frame must expect an invite in 6 months waiting period.
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st Jun with 65 points....and currently after 26th Oct round we have approximately reached till 18th May around. By this logic i am expecting invite in last round of Dec-16......i.e. 3 rounds away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls comment !!
> 
> GunBun





Hi GunBun

We are in the similar state. I applied my EOI on 29/06/2016 with 65 points. As per myimmitracker, it shows there are around 13 people with 65 points before me yet to get invite. But this is just myimmitracker. So many people don't even update there profile. So i am always hopeful and expect every time around like sep01, where there released invites for more then 2 months period. But this again an expectation and a hope which have only 10% of chance.

Cheers 
Abhishek


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Greetings Friends

I am happy to share that I received my GRANT today (entire family).

Thanks for being around, your guided support has made it possible.

Wish and pray for your journey.

Shall stay in touch.


----------



## aussiedream87

saurabhshahi said:


> Any idea of getting invite at 60+5 for NSW ? Any predications,analytics will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> saurabh s~


60+5 under 190 for BA's will take sometime. They seem to move pretty slow but again based on last years trend it was April when most of them 60+5 pointers were invited by NSW. Dont loose your hopes. Meanwhile if you can increase your points that can fetch you 189 with 70 points for sure in matter of time.


----------



## aussiedream87

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> I am happy to share that I received my GRANT today (entire family).
> 
> Thanks for being around, your guided support has made it possible.
> 
> Wish and pray for your journey.
> 
> Shall stay in touch.


congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

vipsonik1 said:


> Any idea when would October results be updated on skillselect website ?? Does anyone has an idea till what date invites has been sent out and is the cut-off still 65 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ideally it should but, it hasnt yet and the round is scheduled for tonight. So may be end of this week or else its going to next week hopefully. There were days when 2 rounds completed and skillselect dint update any info.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share that I received my GRANT today (entire family).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being around, your guided support has made it possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish and pray for your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Shall stay in touch.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesqfel

Hi everyone, just to update my status.

I got NSW Approval today (08 Nov 2016)

As my info shows below, things are going really fast for me =D

261112 (System Analyst)
Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016
NSW Approval: 08 Nov 2016

Only 17 days since EOI 190 and NSW approval!

lets keep movin!


----------



## sreejithkm

mesqfel said:


> Hi everyone, just to update my status.
> 
> I got NSW Approval today (08 Nov 2016)
> 
> As my info shows below, things are going really fast for me =D
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
> EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
> EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
> NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016
> NSW Approval: 08 Nov 2016
> 
> Only 17 days since EOI 190 and NSW approval!
> 
> lets keep movin!


Thats great. Congrats! When did you apply for NSW nomination (after getting the invite on 27-Oct)?


----------



## andreyx108b

mesqfel said:


> Hi everyone, just to update my status.
> 
> I got NSW Approval today (08 Nov 2016)
> 
> As my info shows below, things are going really fast for me =D
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
> EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
> EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
> NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016
> NSW Approval: 08 Nov 2016
> 
> Only 17 days since EOI 190 and NSW approval!
> 
> lets keep movin!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesqfel

sreejithkm said:


> Thats great. Congrats! When did you apply for NSW nomination (after getting the invite on 27-Oct)?


Srry. I forgot this date. It was on 03 Nov 2016

So the approval came in only 5 days!


----------



## Abrockks

mesqfel said:


> Hi everyone, just to update my status.
> 
> I got NSW Approval today (08 Nov 2016)
> 
> As my info shows below, things are going really fast for me =D
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
> EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
> EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
> NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016
> NSW Approval: 08 Nov 2016
> 
> Only 17 days since EOI 190 and NSW approval!
> 
> lets keep movin!


Hey congrats, when can i expect mine from NSW?, any idea?


----------



## mesqfel

Abrockks said:


> Hey congrats, when can i expect mine from NSW?, any idea?


Hi *Abrockks*, by your information I think that in the next 2 rounds you should be invited. If it won't happen, I strongly suggest you to try improving your English score since I think NSW is giving priority for pple with 20 points on english.

Wish you the best.


----------



## aussiedream87

mesqfel said:


> Hi everyone, just to update my status.
> 
> I got NSW Approval today (08 Nov 2016)
> 
> As my info shows below, things are going really fast for me =D
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> Points: 65 (Exp-0, PTE-20, Edu-15, Age:30)
> EOI: 189 (65): 22 Oct 2016
> EOI 190 NSW (65 + 5 = 70): 22 Oct 2016.
> NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination: 27 Oct 2016
> NSW Approval: 08 Nov 2016
> 
> Only 17 days since EOI 190 and NSW approval!
> 
> lets keep movin!


congrats mate


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

*Guys any gud news?*

Anyone??


----------



## deepakjnair

Dear All,

I received the invite in Skill select 

ICT BA ( 189 ).Refer the signature for the important dates

Invited on 8/11/2016


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Congrats Buddy !


----------



## Shazaam07

deepakjnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the invite in Skill select
> 
> ICT BA ( 189 ).Refer the signature for the important dates
> 
> Invited on 8/11/2016


What is your total points ?


----------



## Gourav Kumar

anybody with 65 points?


----------



## deepakjnair

Shazaam07 said:


> What is your total points ?


70 points ( 65+ 5 Spouse Points)


----------



## Shazaam07

Thanks and Congratulations. I have applied with 70 points as well. 

What was your EOI date ? Yet to check with my Agent if I've received the invite.


----------



## aussiedream87

Shazaam07 said:


> Thanks and Congratulations. I have applied with 70 points as well.
> 
> What was your EOI date ? Yet to check with my Agent if I've received the invite.


You will get ur invite as well hopefully.


----------



## aussiedream87

RE-POSTING:

Congrats all you who received 189 ITA. Kindly withdraw your 190 SS so you will give way to others. Cheers and ALL THE BEST!! 

P.S Kindly update IMMITRACKER as well for reference.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to invited!


----------



## june14ashish

Gourav Kumar said:


> anybody with 65 points?


No one with 65 ? What's going on...


----------



## sudeep73

Congrats to all invited. !!!


----------



## sarwarhusain

june14ashish said:


> No one with 65 ? What's going on...


I am also inline with 65+5 points, but I think NSW only gives invites to people with 20 points for english or 10 points english with 15 Experience points.

Well the wait continues.....hopefully will get the invite some day


----------



## andreyx108b

june14ashish said:


> No one with 65 ? What's going on...


seems like no so far


----------



## enygma

Any BA/SA 65 pointers invited in this round?


----------



## sreejithkm

*189 Invite Received*

Hi All,

I've received the 189 invite today. Just got an update from my agent.

I will update the immitracker soon.

Good luck to all!

----------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age : 25
Experience : 15
PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
Education : 15
189 EOI Lodged (65) : 27-Sep-16
189 EOI Updated with partner skill points (70) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 08-Nov-16
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FFacs

sreejithkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received the 189 invite today. Just got an update from my agent.
> 
> I will update the immitracker soon.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Age : 25
> Experience : 15
> PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
> Education : 15
> 189 EOI Lodged (65) : 27-Sep-16
> 189 EOI Updated with partner skill points (70) : 07-Nov-16
> 189 Invite Received : 08-Nov-16
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Go give your partner a big kiss, they just got you through


----------



## whynotaustralia

sarwarhusain said:


> I am also inline with 65+5 points, but I think NSW only gives invites to people with 20 points for english or 10 points english with 15 Experience points.
> 
> Well the wait continues.....hopefully will get the invite some day


I hope it is true.. doesn't look to be.. am still waiting, with 20 in eng and 15 in exp


----------



## FFacs

whynotaustralia said:


> I hope it is true.. doesn't look to be.. am still waiting, with 20 in eng and 15 in exp


Your signature says you have an invite


----------



## whynotaustralia

FFacs said:


> Your signature says you have an invite


NSW is sitting on my deposit


----------



## FFacs

whynotaustralia said:


> NSW is sitting on my deposit


Ahhh, that's too bad. But in THEORY, you have been invited.


----------



## aussiedream87

sreejithkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received the 189 invite today. Just got an update from my agent.
> 
> I will update the immitracker soon.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Age : 25
> Experience : 15
> PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
> Education : 15
> 189 EOI Lodged (65) : 27-Sep-16
> 189 EOI Updated with partner skill points (70) : 07-Nov-16
> 189 Invite Received : 08-Nov-16
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Congrats mate


----------



## Shazaam07

Guys - I got the invite for 189 as well 

------
Category : 261111 (Business Analyst)
189 EOI Lodged (70) : 5-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 08-Nov-16


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

Seems like none of the 65 pointer for 189 under 261111(2) got any invite. Which look more rediculous. I am also waiting from last 4.5 months just like every one else and during this time, i have lost 2 beautiful jobs and came on visitor visa because my visa in australia got expired last month end. Hope this wait will have some sort of end soon. Best of luck everyone of you guys too


----------



## sreejithkm

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Seems like none of the 65 pointer for 189 under 261111(2) got any invite. Which look more rediculous. I am also waiting from last 4.5 months just like every one else and during this time, i have lost 2 beautiful jobs and came on visitor visa because my visa in australia got expired last month end. Hope this wait will have some sort of end soon. Best of luck everyone of you guys too


Hi Abhishek.

Indeed, its disappointing for 65 pointers for 2611 category. If you have any chance to improve the points by 5, please do it and it really makes the difference. I got the invite yesterday after adding 5 points for partner skill. Hope you will get invite soon and all the best. 

Btw, as you were in AU till recently - how is the BA/SA job market in general?

Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Abhishek.
> 
> Indeed, its disappointing for 65 pointers for 2611 category. If you have any chance to improve the points by 5, please do it and it really makes the difference. I got the invite yesterday after adding 5 points for partner skill. Hope you will get invite soon and all the best.
> 
> Btw, as you were in AU till recently - how is the BA/SA job market in general?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sreejith



Hey sreejith

Thanks for your wishes, well i have a exam lined up. So hoping well but it will be a great task to get 8 each. Congrats you got your invite. Well i live in perth so market here is not so great. But if you are thinking about NSW or victoria, i must say great chances there. People get jobs their quite easily as off i have seen so far. Best wishes. By the way which state you are planning?


----------



## june14ashish

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Seems like none of the 65 pointer for 189 under 261111(2) got any invite. Which look more rediculous. I am also waiting from last 4.5 months just like every one else and during this time, i have lost 2 beautiful jobs and came on visitor visa because my visa in australia got expired last month end. Hope this wait will have some sort of end soon. Best of luck everyone of you guys too


Most disappointing thing is that people don't report back if they didn't get invite. Example who are in may and waiting for invite .atleast can update status if they got invite or not so others can have better idea....


----------



## aashy09

Hi.
Can I still apply for ACS assessment under ICT systems analyst without work experience?


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

aashy09 said:


> Hi.
> Can I still apply for ACS assessment under ICT systems analyst without work experience?



yes you can but for that if you are in india, you should have india's work experience or if you are in australia then you should have acs recognized professional year. Either of this one is essential.


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

june14ashish said:


> Most disappointing thing is that people don't report back if they didn't get invite. Example who are in may and waiting for invite .atleast can update status if they got invite or not so others can have better idea....


Yes that is true. Most of the people have applied for 190. So if they get 190 then sometimes in overjoyed they get too busy to update for 189 or too withdraw or notify others. Although not everyone like this but quite too many are. So it reduce the chance of 189 and also reduce the chance of information necessary for other guys waiting in queue


----------



## aashy09

Actually I worked full time during my bachelors since work experience isn't counted before graduation so am I ineligible as I just got graduated and currently working as systems analyst since a month only


----------



## Gourav Kumar

For 65 pointers, we really need one or two rounds with 120 or more invites, otherwise there is 5 to 6 months waiting period for people like me who submitted eoi in July and after seeing result from last invites it seems impossible to get invite even in 5-6 months....


----------



## sreejithkm

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hey sreejith
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, well i have a exam lined up. So hoping well but it will be a great task to get 8 each. Congrats you got your invite. Well i live in perth so market here is not so great. But if you are thinking about NSW or victoria, i must say great chances there. People get jobs their quite easily as off i have seen so far. Best wishes. By the way which state you are planning?


Hi Abhishek,

Try for PTE instead and it is relatively easy to score 79 each. Good luck!

I am eyeing NSW if everything goes well.

Thanks!


----------



## aashy09

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> aashy09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Can I still apply for ACS assessment under ICT systems analyst without work experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can but for that if you are in india, you should have india's work experience or if you are in australia then you should have acs recognized professional year. Either of this one is essential.
Click to expand...



Actually I worked full time during my bachelors since work experience isn't counted before graduation so am I ineligible as I just got graduated and currently working as systems analyst since a month only


----------



## OMOB

Hello

Just a quick question. Can we still expect states Sponsorship invitation if the occuptional ceiling numbers are exhausted? Am asking this question because we only have 540 slot left. Thanks


----------



## whynotaustralia

FFacs said:


> Ahhh, that's too bad. But in THEORY, you have been invited.


:embarassed::embarassed:

I have made corrections to my signatures. I was a bit goofy with the nomenclature .. 

I have submitted my expression of interest + $ 300 and now awaiting approval from NSW . . . so some disconnect with 'my' theory.. ..and to be Practical..they are still sitting on my money


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Just a quick question. Can we still expect states Sponsorship invitation if the occuptional ceiling numbers are exhausted? Am asking this question because we only have 540 slot left. Thanks


Hi,

As far as I know the occupation ceiling does not apply for State Sponsorship...

Thanks!


----------



## Jayawardhan

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and find this very useful. Thanks to all active folks.
I have applied for EOI with 65 points on Nov 7, 2016. I have filed for both 189(65 points) and 190(NSW state- 70 points).

1) How much time it may take to get the invite?
2) If I get invite from 190, will the 189 put on hold or can I get 2 invites( 1 for 189 and 1 for 190)


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Jayawardhan said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum and find this very useful. Thanks to all active folks.
> I have applied for EOI with 65 points on Nov 7, 2016. I have filed for both 189(65 points) and 190(NSW state- 70 points).
> 
> 1) How much time it may take to get the invite?
> 2) If I get invite from 190, will the 189 put on hold or can I get 2 invites( 1 for 189 and 1 for 190)


You can open separate eoi's for state sponsorship.

Approval, invitation for 190 is different for nsw vs others.

NSW, IF selected for round 1 will ask you to deposit 300 AUD and then you get invite from dibp.

However for Vic you apply on their website as well and if approved in their system you get ita from dibp in your eoi.

In either case, if you get ita in 190 category from any state, you wont get invite in 189.

You have chance to play with nsw until you don't pay that amount and I 189 happens to fall during that time then you are lucky..

That said, with 65 points, chances are very dim that you will be through soon.

There is significant back log and with remaining ceiling, this might roll.off to next year


----------



## andreyx108b

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Just a quick question. Can we still expect states Sponsorship invitation if the occuptional ceiling numbers are exhausted? Am asking this question because we only have 540 slot left. Thanks




190 and 189 quotas are unrelated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Yeah, I agree with everyone else here, that the pace at which the EOI cutoff date is moving (or dragging) is almost negligible. I had applied way back in Aug 23rd Aug with 65 points for all: 189,NSW and Vic. However, haven't gone any response so far. 
Things are really getting intense now and I am not sure if 65 pointers for July/Aug 2016 onwards will even get something from 189 bucket, this year.
Fingers crossed though, I am hoping at least something from NSW/VIC.

By the way, did anyone see that Vic wouldn't be accepting any more applications from 11th Nov to 6th march for ICT applications due to large volume of existing applications. Here is the link for the update:
http://gemsuseraccount.cmail2.com/t...EF23F30FEDED/34D56789FB5505B940EE66FE10287772
I believe in some way it is good for those who have already applied for Vic and still waiting, however it would come as a shock for those who are yet to apply.


----------



## ngenhit

26th October Results are now public

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-october-2016-round-results.aspx


I guess it is moving pretty darn slow!. 6 days of queue for 65s at every invite.

On the brighter side, the entire 189 quota for all occupations doesn't seem to be getting filled up at all. Only pro rated occupations are getting filled!. This is something Iscah and others are shouting on about. 

We might see a pro rata correction!


----------



## Winwan

I saw this post on iscah Facebook page. Is this true? 

Victorian State Government update
---------------------------------------------

Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017. 

The closure will be for a period of four months, however further updates will be provided should this be extended.

The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:

135112 ICT Project Manager
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst 
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

This temporary closure will allow processing of all outstanding applications and reduce the risk of delay for future applicants. 

All applications currently in process, and received prior to this date, will be assessed against current guidelines and an outcome will be provided in due course. 

Applications for all other occupations eligible for Victorian Government visa nomination remain open.

Note: Applicants applying under the streamlined PhD and 457 pathways are not affected by this closure and may apply with these ICT occupations during this time.


----------



## andreyx108b

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Yeah, I agree with everyone else here, that the pace at which the EOI cutoff date is moving (or dragging) is almost negligible. I had applied way back in Aug 23rd Aug with 65 points for all: 189,NSW and Vic. However, haven't gone any response so far.
> 
> Things are really getting intense now and I am not sure if 65 pointers for July/Aug 2016 onwards will even get something from 189 bucket, this year.
> 
> Fingers crossed though, I am hoping at least something from NSW/VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, did anyone see that Vic wouldn't be accepting any more applications from 11th Nov to 6th march for ICT applications due to large volume of existing applications. Here is the link for the update:
> 
> http://gemsuseraccount.cmail2.com/t...EF23F30FEDED/34D56789FB5505B940EE66FE10287772
> 
> I believe in some way it is good for those who have already applied for Vic and still waiting, however it would come as a shock for those who are yet to apply.




Bad news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> You can open separate eoi's for state sponsorship.
> 
> Approval, invitation for 190 is different for nsw vs others.
> 
> NSW, IF selected for round 1 will ask you to deposit 300 AUD and then you get invite from dibp.
> 
> However for Vic you apply on their website as well and if approved in their system you get ita from dibp in your eoi.
> 
> In either case, if you get ita in 190 category from any state, you wont get invite in 189.
> 
> You have chance to play with nsw until you don't pay that amount and I 189 happens to fall during that time then you are lucky..
> 
> That said, with 65 points, chances are very dim that you will be through soon.
> 
> There is significant back log and with remaining ceiling, this might roll.off to next year


Hi,

I see that you got direct grant within a month. Congrats. Can you suggest what all documents did you update ? Also can you let me know, how much time did the visa department gave you to land in australia?


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hi guys,

I have submitted my eoi on 14th Aug 2016 with 65 points and with the current trend of invites for 65 pointers and with the latest iscah report, i am expecting my invite not sooner than Jan end.
Now my questions are...

Point#1
I will be turning 33 coming 15-Jan. So will i lose points in my eoi application due to falling into next age range then? Or once i lodge for Eoi, the age is fixed for point calculation? Or the age is fixed on the date of visa application? Even if i get an invite in dec end, will my points be considered again by visa assessor ? Because my points would be reduced due to my age again? I am highly confused on this point. Please advice.

Point#2
To brighten the chances of getting an invite faster, now if I plan to give pte and get 20, my points would be 75. By when can I expect an invite in that case? I mean will that help me to safeguard myself from my age bar coming in the middle in next two months time?


----------



## Jayawardhan

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> You can open separate eoi's for state sponsorship.
> 
> Approval, invitation for 190 is different for nsw vs others.
> 
> NSW, IF selected for round 1 will ask you to deposit 300 AUD and then you get invite from dibp.
> 
> However for Vic you apply on their website as well and if approved in their system you get ita from dibp in your eoi.
> 
> In either case, if you get ita in 190 category from any state, you wont get invite in 189.
> 
> You have chance to play with nsw until you don't pay that amount and I 189 happens to fall during that time then you are lucky..
> 
> That said, with 65 points, chances are very dim that you will be through soon.
> 
> There is significant back log and with remaining ceiling, this might roll.off to next year


I have follow-up questions on each point you mentioned
1) so do you mean that I can apply 1 or more 190 EOI's?

2) Do you mean that if it was any other state other than NSW, chances of getting ITA is more and quick?

3) What is dibp?

4) What is Vic?

5) so if I get ITA from 190 only then 189 will be blocked, not if selected in round 1 for 190. Is this correct?

6) How to increase points? what documents to be provided to add spouse points to by profile? 

from you signature I see that you are just 25yrs old but got 15 points in work experience, do you have any Australia work experience?


----------



## vikaschandra

Jayawardhan said:


> I have follow-up questions on each point you mentioned
> 1) so do you mean that I can apply 1 or more 190 EOI's?
> Yes you can file EOIs for each state where the occupation code is accepted
> 
> 2) Do you mean that if it was any other state other than NSW, chances of getting ITA is more and quick?
> 
> No one can say that for sure. as states follow their own ways of selecting applicants
> 
> 3) What is dibp?
> 
> 4) What is Vic?
> 
> 5) so if I get ITA from 190 only then 189 will be blocked, not if selected in round 1 for 190. Is this correct?
> 
> 6) How to increase points? what documents to be provided to add spouse points to by profile?
> 
> from you signature I see that you are just 25yrs old but got 15 points in work experience, do you have any Australia work experience?


) so do you mean that I can apply 1 or more 190 EOI's?
Yes you can file EOIs for each state where the occupation code is accepted

2) Do you mean that if it was any other state other than NSW, chances of getting ITA is more and quick?

No one can say that for sure. as states follow their own ways of selecting applicants

3) What is dibp? --- If you are a prospective immigrant you should know about DIBP, VIC NSW.. try google

4) What is Vic?

5) so if I get ITA from 190 only then 189 will be blocked, not if selected in round 1 for 190. Is this correct? ------ if your file only one eoi and select both 189 and 190 then yes as soon as you receive your first ITA from either 189 or 190 the later will be freezed

6) How to increase points? what documents to be provided to add spouse points to by profile? --- your spouse should also be assessed positive by skill assessing authority. Primarily the spouse should fall under the ANZSCO which is in the same SOL as the primary applicant (Either SOL or CSOL)

from you signature I see that you are just 25yrs old but got 15 points in work experience, do you have any Australia work experience? ---- this question can be answered by Jasjeet


----------



## vikaschandra

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my eoi on 14th Aug 2016 with 65 points and with the current trend of invites for 65 pointers and with the latest iscah report, i am expecting my invite not sooner than Jan end.
> Now my questions are...
> 
> Point#1
> I will be turning 33 coming 15-Jan. So will i lose points in my eoi application due to falling into next age range then? Or once i lodge for Eoi, the age is fixed for point calculation? Or the age is fixed on the date of visa application? Even if i get an invite in dec end, will my points be considered again by visa assessor ? Because my points would be reduced due to my age again? I am highly confused on this point. Please advice.
> 
> Point#2
> To brighten the chances of getting an invite faster, now if I plan to give pte and get 20, my points would be 75. By when can I expect an invite in that case? I mean will that help me to safeguard myself from my age bar coming in the middle in next two months time?


The EOI freezes soon as you get your ITA nothing will change after that due to any factor, (Age, Experience)

If your age crosses a particular bracket of points before receiving ITA your points will decrease. Similarly if your work experience duration increases with time before your get your ITA and you reach a higher bracket you gain points (provided that the current job TO Date is left blank)

In case you are able to secure 75 points you will get your ITA In the very next round as the cutoff at this time revolves around 70


----------



## FFacs

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Yeah, I agree with everyone else here, that the pace at which the EOI cutoff date is moving (or dragging) is almost negligible. I had applied way back in Aug 23rd Aug with 65 points for all: 189,NSW and Vic. However, haven't gone any response so far.
> Things are really getting intense now and I am not sure if 65 pointers for July/Aug 2016 onwards will even get something from 189 bucket, this year.
> Fingers crossed though, I am hoping at least something from NSW/VIC.
> 
> By the way, did anyone see that Vic wouldn't be accepting any more applications from 11th Nov to 6th march for ICT applications due to large volume of existing applications. Here is the link for the update:
> http://gemsuseraccount.cmail2.com/t...EF23F30FEDED/34D56789FB5505B940EE66FE10287772
> I believe in some way it is good for those who have already applied for Vic and still waiting, however it would come as a shock for those who are yet to apply.


The problem is that the state nominations ease the pressure on the 189 queue. NSW is the big fish, of course, but Victoria is, or should I say was, a big factor too. That Victoria has closed it's applications means that NSW and 189 will have many additional applicants in the queue. 

I think they'll be looking to raise the bar on ICT soon enough, this situation doesn't work.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## aussiedream87

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Yeah, I agree with everyone else here, that the pace at which the EOI cutoff date is moving (or dragging) is almost negligible. I had applied way back in Aug 23rd Aug with 65 points for all: 189,NSW and Vic. However, haven't gone any response so far.
> Things are really getting intense now and I am not sure if 65 pointers for July/Aug 2016 onwards will even get something from 189 bucket, this year.
> Fingers crossed though, I am hoping at least something from NSW/VIC.
> 
> By the way, did anyone see that Vic wouldn't be accepting any more applications from 11th Nov to 6th march for ICT applications due to large volume of existing applications. Here is the link for the update:
> http://gemsuseraccount.cmail2.com/t...EF23F30FEDED/34D56789FB5505B940EE66FE10287772
> I believe in some way it is good for those who have already applied for Vic and still waiting, however it would come as a shock for those who are yet to apply.


I have seen this VIC update. I really hope VIC does something soon and the interesting part is they stopped only ICT applications.


----------



## aussiedream87

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Yeah, I agree with everyone else here, that the pace at which the EOI cutoff date is moving (or dragging) is almost negligible. I had applied way back in Aug 23rd Aug with 65 points for all: 189,NSW and Vic. However, haven't gone any response so far.
> Things are really getting intense now and I am not sure if 65 pointers for July/Aug 2016 onwards will even get something from 189 bucket, this year.
> Fingers crossed though, I am hoping at least something from NSW/VIC.
> 
> By the way, did anyone see that Vic wouldn't be accepting any more applications from 11th Nov to 6th march for ICT applications due to large volume of existing applications. Here is the link for the update:
> http://gemsuseraccount.cmail2.com/t...EF23F30FEDED/34D56789FB5505B940EE66FE10287772
> I believe in some way it is good for those who have already applied for Vic and still waiting, however it would come as a shock for those who are yet to apply.


I am surprised that you are not invited yet from NSW. everyone under 65+5 were invited. How come you aren't invited yet? Am I missing something from your signature? Could you share you points break down?


----------



## aussiedream87

Winwan said:


> I saw this post on iscah Facebook page. Is this true?
> 
> Victorian State Government update
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.
> 
> The closure will be for a period of four months, however further updates will be provided should this be extended.
> 
> The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:
> 
> 135112 ICT Project Manager
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 261314 Software Tester
> 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
> 262111 Database Administrator
> 262112 ICT Security Specialist
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> This temporary closure will allow processing of all outstanding applications and reduce the risk of delay for future applicants.
> 
> All applications currently in process, and received prior to this date, will be assessed against current guidelines and an outcome will be provided in due course.
> 
> Applications for all other occupations eligible for Victorian Government visa nomination remain open.
> 
> Note: Applicants applying under the streamlined PhD and 457 pathways are not affected by this closure and may apply with these ICT occupations during this time.


Its indeed some bad new for ppl who havnt filed yet. On brighter side all under ICT who applied and waiting for outcome can expect some good news soon


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

aussiedream87 said:


> I am surprised that you are not invited yet from NSW. everyone under 65+5 were invited. How come you aren't invited yet? Am I missing something from your signature? Could you share you points break down?


Yes even I am surprised to see no sign of invitation from either of them (Vic/NSW). Breakup is as follows:
Total points 65:
Exp - 10 (Just completed 5 years as per ACS on 23rd Aug)
English - 10
Age - 30
Education - 15
-----------------
As per myimmitracker, they seem to be inviting mostly those with either higher English score or more experience. Do you think that could be the reason?


----------



## aussiedream87

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Yes even I am surprised to see no sign of invitation from either of them (Vic/NSW). Breakup is as follows:
> Total points 65:
> Exp - 10 (Just completed 5 years as per ACS on 23rd Aug)
> English - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> -----------------
> As per myimmitracker, they seem to be inviting mostly those with either higher English score or more experience. Do you think that could be the reason?


So you ate under 65+5 and EOI was updated on 23 Aug right with those extra 5 points for experience?


----------



## sandeep_iimt

HI All,

Out of 10years and 10 months experience, ACS assessed 7years and 9 months of experience as systems analyst on 30th Aug 2015. I left last employer on 17th dec 2015 . So can I file EOI with 17th dec 2015 or do i need file with 30th sept 2015. filing with earlier date will give me 70points for 189 ,while with 30th Aug 2015 will give 65 points. Experts advise is highly appreciated


----------



## vikaschandra

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI All,
> 
> Out of 10years and 10 months experience, ACS assessed 7years and 9 months of experience as systems analyst on 30th Aug 2015. I left last employer on 17th dec 2015 . So can I file EOI with 17th dec 2015 or do i need file with 30th sept 2015. filing with earlier date will give me 70points for 189 ,while with 30th Aug 2015 will give 65 points. Experts advise is highly appreciated


put your last working day as per your resignation acceptance if it is 17th Dec 2015 put that under To Date


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

Hi guys

Just want a suggestion.
I have eoi, which i want to update. I have submitted all 189, 190, 489 from one eoi. 
My question is, 

1) if i update my eoi and withdraw 190 from that eoi, which is just one tick from a detail. Will it change the date of effect of the eoi as well.

2) Do department issues invites by date of effect. or date of submitted which change every time we update.

Any suggestion is welcomed.

Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## GUNBUN

*DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ?*

Hi Friends....

Just saw this news on Iscah.com

DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ??

_"DIBP have announced their November skill select dates as the 9th and 23rd. Interesting they have anticipated inviting 1600 189 EOIs each round (even though DIBP were only able to invite 1205 and 1196 in the October rounds.

Similarly for the 489 family sponsored they were only able to find 46 eligible EOIs in the last round yet believe they can invite a whopping 400 in November’s two rounds.

As we have written consistently the last few months, DIBP simply does not have enough eligible EOIs to fill their annual quota unless they find some more from somewhere. The most obvious being to relax some of the Pro rata occupation restrictions and so invite more of them each round."_

DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah

Want to know if anyone else those who are in touch with agents have similar news....

This would mean that we may have higher number of invitations on 23rd round :fingerscrossed:

GunBun


----------



## FFacs

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Friends....
> 
> Just saw this news on Iscah.com
> 
> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ??
> 
> _"DIBP have announced their November skill select dates as the 9th and 23rd. Interesting they have anticipated inviting 1600 189 EOIs each round (even though DIBP were only able to invite 1205 and 1196 in the October rounds.
> 
> Similarly for the 489 family sponsored they were only able to find 46 eligible EOIs in the last round yet believe they can invite a whopping 400 in November’s two rounds.
> 
> As we have written consistently the last few months, DIBP simply does not have enough eligible EOIs to fill their annual quota unless they find some more from somewhere. The most obvious being to relax some of the Pro rata occupation restrictions and so invite more of them each round."_
> 
> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah
> 
> Want to know if anyone else those who are in touch with agents have similar news....
> 
> This would mean that we may have higher number of invitations on 23rd round :fingerscrossed:
> 
> GunBun


As I said on another thread, this is pretty speculative. There's also a problem: it would appear that virtually no 65 pointer BA/SA got invited last round despite the supposed extra invites.

Hope for the best though, but I think it'll be NSW that comes to the rescue.


----------



## vipsonik1

FFacs said:


> As I said on another thread, this is pretty speculative. There's also a problem: it would appear that virtually no 65 pointer BA/SA got invited last round despite the supposed extra invites.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for the best though, but I think it'll be NSW that comes to the rescue.




Any idea when is the next interview round in November ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD2016

Hi - Can you help me the complete process of applying to NSW. 

Currently I have opened three different EOIs, one for 189, second for NSW and third one for Vic. My EOI for NSW is similar to 189 with one change that I selected 190 & NSW in the options provided. Are there any more steps in this process ?

Actually one of my friend also filled EOI along with me and later on he hired a consultant. Consultant told him that there is some linkage missing between your EOI and application. I am not sure which application consultant was talking about or he was saying for the sake of finding errors in the process.


----------



## aussiedream87

vipsonik1 said:


> Any idea when is the next interview round in November ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


23 nov


----------



## aussiedream87

SD2016 said:


> Hi - Can you help me the complete process of applying to NSW.
> 
> Currently I have opened three different EOIs, one for 189, second for NSW and third one for Vic. My EOI for NSW is similar to 189 with one change that I selected 190 & NSW in the options provided. Are there any more steps in this process ?
> 
> Actually one of my friend also filled EOI along with me and later on he hired a consultant. Consultant told him that there is some linkage missing between your EOI and application. I am not sure which application consultant was talking about or he was saying for the sake of finding errors in the process.


When did you file these EOI's?

Actually one EOI can accommodate 189 & 190 so never mind you already updated individual EOI's. There is no much process for 189 & 190 NSW. Its straight fill EOI and get into race. However, for Vic EOI you need to have another application filled.

BTW Victoria has closed ICT related applications. Here is the info.

Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:

135112 ICT Project Manager
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Dear All... After a long wait i have been granted Visa today. Got this news from my agent today morning. Would like to thanks all specially Vikas for his guidance during this long wait. All the best for those who are waiting...
Regards
Jagdeep Singh


----------



## rahejarajeev

jagdeepslamba said:


> Dear All... After a long wait i have been granted Visa today. Got this news from my agent today morning. Would like to thanks all specially Vikas for his guidance during this long wait. All the best for those who are waiting...
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Congrats Jagdeep ! How long you waited for ? Points ? Occupation Code ? Is it 189 or 190 NSW ? Pls confirm. Thx 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87

**



jagdeepslamba said:


> Dear All... After a long wait i have been granted Visa today. Got this news from my agent today morning. Would like to thanks all specially Vikas for his guidance during this long wait. All the best for those who are waiting...
> Regards
> Jagdeep Singh


Congrats Jadeep. All the best


----------



## aussiedream87

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Jagdeep ! How long you waited for ? Points ? Occupation Code ? Is it 189 or 190 NSW ? Pls confirm. Thx
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Here is his info.

ANZSCO: 261112 ICT
EOI 190: NSW on 25-Jan-16 (60+5)
Received nomination (ITA): 25-April-16
VISA Fee Paid (NSW) 190 : 11-May-16
CO Contact:17-June-16
Information asked: 21-June-16
Information Provided: 22-June-16
2nd CO contact: 12-July (Asked to redo medicals for my daughter)
14-July: Medicals uploaded to DIBP
3rd CO contact: 21-Oct (Asked for Form 815 Medical Undertaking for my Daughter)
Information Provided (Form 815 uploaded): on 24-Oct


----------



## rahejarajeev

aussiedream87 said:


> Here is his info.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 ICT
> EOI 190: NSW on 25-Jan-16 (60+5)
> Received nomination (ITA): 25-April-16
> VISA Fee Paid (NSW) 190 : 11-May-16
> CO Contact:17-June-16
> Information asked: 21-June-16
> Information Provided: 22-June-16
> 2nd CO contact: 12-July (Asked to redo medicals for my daughter)
> 14-July: Medicals uploaded to DIBP
> 3rd CO contact: 21-Oct (Asked for Form 815 Medical Undertaking for my Daughter)
> Information Provided (Form 815 uploaded): on 24-Oct


Thx for sharing the details AussieDream !! 
My goodness Jagdeep waited for almost 9 months . I think he got the benefit of ageing as 60+5 was not very competitive in recent times. Does that implies ageing of an EOI plays a crucial role for 55 or 60 pointers for NSW .... Ofcouse with demand in your occupation.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## jagdeepslamba

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx for sharing the details AussieDream !!
> My goodness Jagdeep waited for almost 9 months . I think he got the benefit of ageing as 60+5 was not very competitive in recent times. Does that implies ageing of an EOI plays a crucial role for 55 or 60 pointers for NSW .... Ofcouse with demand in your occupation.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Rajeev...There was no benefit from ageing. You need to see that my application was picked up during last financial year as new lists comes out in July. Also yes old applications are preferred but point supersede this criteria. Last year towards the end point came down to 65....
Regards...Jagdeep Singh


----------



## rahejarajeev

jagdeepslamba said:


> Rajeev...There was no benefit from ageing. You need to see that my application was picked up during last financial year as new lists comes out in July. Also yes old applications are preferred but point supersede this criteria. Last year towards the end point came down to 65....
> Regards...Jagdeep Singh


Thanks Jagdeep for sharing the logic. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussie_dreams

Hello Friends, Signing back in this forum after a pause of few weeks. 
Well, the cut off date for ICT BA/SA hasn't really moved from where i left it. i got invite on 1st sept (EOI - march 2016) and cutoff moved to April 2016 , I guess its moved to some date of June in last draw. i feel that for 65 pointers the average wait time to get invite is 3-5 months. 

On the other hand, the wait time to get the visa outcome (once you get invited and submit visa application by paying fee) is also pretty high. in fact I have submitted my application on 15th September, it has completed 2 months now and wait still goes on. I know many other applicants who have been waiting for 6 months and more. i guess Patience is the key here..lets use this time to upgrade skills etc and set realistic expectation for the PR process. all the best


----------



## mm77171

*month calculation from ACS date*

Dear Folks

My EOI was submitted in Oct with assessment date stating "Experience to be counted after December 2013". This lead to 0 points for skills assessment. 
Can someone please confirm that the EOI can be updated in December 2016 or in Jan 2017 to get the 5 points for experience between 3 to 5 years. 
I'm skeptical about the phrase "Experience to be counted after December 2013".


----------



## Oz_batman

*Rank australia state based on job opportunities for ICT BA*

Considering Victoria has closed the window of accepting applications. What other state should I apply for besides NSW, where there is more job opportunities for ICT business analyst profiles!


----------



## aussiedream87

Oz_batman said:


> Considering Victoria has closed the window of accepting applications. What other state should I apply for besides NSW, where there is more job opportunities for ICT business analyst profiles!


These are the states you can apply for..
Northern Territory
South Australia
Tasmania

Regarding jobs use job portals to understand the market better.


----------



## Oz_batman

What are my chances of getting an invite in the next round with 30(age)+15(edu)+20(pte)+5(SS) = 70 points for ICT BA Category for NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b

Oz_batman said:


> What are my chances of getting an invite in the next round with 30(age)+15(edu)+20(pte)+5(SS) = 70 points for ICT BA Category for NSW?




65 are waiting for a bit.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14

Beneath are the breakdown of my points - 

Age - 30
English - 0
Education - 15
Experience - 15 
Partner's Point -5
State Sponsorship (NSW) - 5

I got total 65+5 points for NSW. Please let me know what are chances of getting the invite before 31-Dec-2016
from NSW.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

*Urgent query regarding 189 invite*

Hi Friends,

I have an urgent query regarding invite.

I have submitted my 189 EOI for 261111 with 65 points (Age=30,Edu=15,Exp=10,PTE=10) on 21st June. Until now the cutoff has only hardly moved till 18th May & impossible to predict anything. Initially I have not applied for state sponsorship but lately have applied same for NSW/VIC (70 points) on 8th Nov.

Now, I am in tension because I am turning 33 next month on 11th Dec which will further decrease my score by 5 marks and make it 60 points. Before that there are 2 rounds (23rd Nov & 7th Dec). But as we know it is impossible to predict if cutoff reaches from 18th May to 21st June in these two rounds.

On the other hand my wife is preparing for PTE and shall be appearing by next week so that I can get those 5 points which can save my life with 65+5=70 points. As the time is very short now I am concerned about following two scenarios :

1)	My wife clears PTE after 7th Dec round but before my birthday (11th Dec). My points will get updated by 70 points and then on 11th Dec it will get updated to 65 points again. 

2)	My wife clears PTE after 11th Dec. My points will get updated to 60 points but eventually becomes 65 with extra 5 points.

As my original DOE is 21st Jun, I want to know what would be my DOE after in any of the two cases. Do I lose my original DOE in both the cases or in scenario can I retain my rank in 65 pointers queue.

I have started my journey for PR around 1.5yrs back but do not want to end up losing my time & efforts.

Please suggest !! Thank you.

GunBun


----------



## vikaschandra

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding invite.
> 
> I have submitted my 189 EOI for 261111 with 65 points (Age=30,Edu=15,Exp=10,PTE=10) on 21st June. Until now the cutoff has only hardly moved till 18th May & impossible to predict anything. Initially I have not applied for state sponsorship but lately have applied same for NSW/VIC (70 points) on 8th Nov.
> 
> Now, I am in tension because I am turning 33 next month on 11th Dec which will further decrease my score by 5 marks and make it 60 points. Before that there are 2 rounds (23rd Nov & 7th Dec). But as we know it is impossible to predict if cutoff reaches from 18th May to 21st June in these two rounds.
> 
> On the other hand my wife is preparing for PTE and shall be appearing by next week so that I can get those 5 points which can save my life with 65+5=70 points. As the time is very short now I am concerned about following two scenarios :
> 
> 1)	My wife clears PTE after 7th Dec round but before my birthday (11th Dec). My points will get updated by 70 points and then on 11th Dec it will get updated to 65 points again.
> 
> 2)	My wife clears PTE after 11th Dec. My points will get updated to 60 points but eventually becomes 65 with extra 5 points.
> 
> As my original DOE is 21st Jun, I want to know what would be my DOE after in any of the two cases. Do I lose my original DOE in both the cases or in scenario can I retain my rank in 65 pointers queue.
> 
> I have started my journey for PR around 1.5yrs back but do not want to end up losing my time & efforts.
> 
> Please suggest !! Thank you.
> 
> GunBun


In any case where the points change the DOE will take the current time stamp when there was change in the points and will be pushed back in the queue. but with higher points applicants have more chances of getting their ITA soon

You will not be able to retain the old DOE


----------



## rahejarajeev

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding invite.
> 
> I have submitted my 189 EOI for 261111 with 65 points (Age=30,Edu=15,Exp=10,PTE=10) on 21st June. Until now the cutoff has only hardly moved till 18th May & impossible to predict anything. Initially I have not applied for state sponsorship but lately have applied same for NSW/VIC (70 points) on 8th Nov.
> 
> Now, I am in tension because I am turning 33 next month on 11th Dec which will further decrease my score by 5 marks and make it 60 points. Before that there are 2 rounds (23rd Nov & 7th Dec). But as we know it is impossible to predict if cutoff reaches from 18th May to 21st June in these two rounds.
> 
> On the other hand my wife is preparing for PTE and shall be appearing by next week so that I can get those 5 points which can save my life with 65+5=70 points. As the time is very short now I am concerned about following two scenarios :
> 
> 1)My wife clears PTE after 7th Dec round but before my birthday (11th Dec). My points will get updated by 70 points and then on 11th Dec it will get updated to 65 points again.
> 
> 2)My wife clears PTE after 11th Dec. My points will get updated to 60 points but eventually becomes 65 with extra 5 points.
> 
> As my original DOE is 21st Jun, I want to know what would be my DOE after in any of the two cases. Do I lose my original DOE in both the cases or in scenario can I retain my rank in 65 pointers queue.
> 
> I have started my journey for PR around 1.5yrs back but do not want to end up losing my time & efforts.
> 
> Please suggest !! Thank you.
> 
> GunBun


Hi GunBun,

I may not be able to answer your query but can you pls clarify whether your wife has her occupation listed in CSOL Or Sol list OR can she simply gain 5 points if she scores 65 in PTE ....Pls advise as I also need to increase points .

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ngenhit

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding invite.
> 
> I have submitted my 189 EOI for 261111 with 65 points (Age=30,Edu=15,Exp=10,PTE=10) on 21st June. Until now the cutoff has only hardly moved till 18th May & impossible to predict anything. Initially I have not applied for state sponsorship but lately have applied same for NSW/VIC (70 points) on 8th Nov.
> 
> Now, I am in tension because I am turning 33 next month on 11th Dec which will further decrease my score by 5 marks and make it 60 points. Before that there are 2 rounds (23rd Nov & 7th Dec). But as we know it is impossible to predict if cutoff reaches from 18th May to 21st June in these two rounds.
> 
> On the other hand my wife is preparing for PTE and shall be appearing by next week so that I can get those 5 points which can save my life with 65+5=70 points. As the time is very short now I am concerned about following two scenarios :
> 
> 1)	My wife clears PTE after 7th Dec round but before my birthday (11th Dec). My points will get updated by 70 points and then on 11th Dec it will get updated to 65 points again.
> 
> 2)	My wife clears PTE after 11th Dec. My points will get updated to 60 points but eventually becomes 65 with extra 5 points.
> 
> As my original DOE is 21st Jun, I want to know what would be my DOE after in any of the two cases. Do I lose my original DOE in both the cases or in scenario can I retain my rank in 65 pointers queue.
> 
> I have started my journey for PR around 1.5yrs back but do not want to end up losing my time & efforts.
> 
> Please suggest !! Thank you.
> 
> GunBun



Your* DOE will not change if the points change automatically in the system*. This would include: Age category change, work experience increase (on the same job) etc without any input from you into the application.

In all other cases, when any data, which results in a points change - up or down- is altered by you, it will update the DOE to new date.


In your scenario, you will only face automatically reduced points as your age increases. This will not affect your DOE. And, when your wife's points are added by you, since it is to be added/updated by you in the system, it will change the DOE. Both 1) and 2) involves you updating the claim of Wife's (ACS under same SOL and PTE both required ) points and thus DOE will change.


----------



## ngenhit

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi GunBun,
> 
> I may not be able to answer your query but can you pls clarify whether your wife has her occupation listed in CSOL Or Sol list OR can she simply gain 5 points if she scores 65 in PTE ....Pls advise as I also need to increase points .
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


She needs to be in the same occupation list as well and has to be certified by ACS or similar authority. If you're BA then obviously she also has to be certified by ACS.


----------



## farjump

Hi 261111/2s, this is my first post here. I'm very early in the process. I too want to apply with the 261111 for a 189 visa. I have not yet applied even for the ACS skills assessment. My points will most likely be 70.

I am concerned that the 261111 occupation might be taken off the July 2017 SOL for the next year. I see the ceiling was reached last year, and is in high demand from us applicants this year as well.

Are my worries unfounded? Or should I rightly, be concerned?


----------



## aussiedream87

farjump said:


> Hi 261111/2s, this is my first post here. I'm very early in the process. I too want to apply with the 261111 for a 189 visa. I have not yet applied even for the ACS skills assessment. My points will most likely be 70.
> 
> I am concerned that the 261111 occupation might be taken off the July 2017 SOL for the next year. I see the ceiling was reached last year, and is in high demand from us applicants this year as well.
> 
> Are my worries unfounded? Or should I rightly, be concerned?


how did you come to know this? - *I am concerned that the 261111 occupation might be taken off the July 2017 SOL for the next year. I see the ceiling was reached last year, and is in high demand from us applicants this year as well.*

With 70 points you will be invited in 1st post your file your EOI.


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

another bad round for 261111


----------



## Abrockks

Anyone got the invitation for 261111/261112? 
Any estimates about the cut off date for this invitation round?


----------



## andreyx108b

I cant see anyone yet


----------



## vipsonik1

andreyx108b said:


> I cant see anyone yet




No update as yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreetPreet

did anyone get invitation?
Plz share ur timeline and points


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hi,

I just received an invite in today's round for System Analyst under 189 category. Originally I had filed my EOI application with 65 points (10 in PTE) on 14-Aug-16, but seeing the slow moving trend of invites lately, I decided to give PTE again with the aim to score 20. With god's grace, I got (90/90/88/88), so finally got 20 marks for English and updated my EOI on 16-Nov with total of 75 points and today I got the invite for 189 category. I would sincerely suggest everyone to maximize their chances by trying to increase their PTE score and get max marks in it. It definitely makes the difference.


----------



## aussiedream87

none from tracker as well under 2611**


----------



## shwetskapurs

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding invite.
> 
> I have submitted my 189 EOI for 261111 with 65 points (Age=30,Edu=15,Exp=10,PTE=10) on 21st June. Until now the cutoff has only hardly moved till 18th May & impossible to predict anything. Initially I have not applied for state sponsorship but lately have applied same for NSW/VIC (70 points) on 8th Nov.
> 
> Now, I am in tension because I am turning 33 next month on 11th Dec which will further decrease my score by 5 marks and make it 60 points. Before that there are 2 rounds (23rd Nov & 7th Dec). But as we know it is impossible to predict if cutoff reaches from 18th May to 21st June in these two rounds.
> 
> On the other hand my wife is preparing for PTE and shall be appearing by next week so that I can get those 5 points which can save my life with 65+5=70 points. As the time is very short now I am concerned about following two scenarios :
> 
> 1)	My wife clears PTE after 7th Dec round but before my birthday (11th Dec). My points will get updated by 70 points and then on 11th Dec it will get updated to 65 points again.
> 
> 2)	My wife clears PTE after 11th Dec. My points will get updated to 60 points but eventually becomes 65 with extra 5 points.
> 
> As my original DOE is 21st Jun, I want to know what would be my DOE after in any of the two cases. Do I lose my original DOE in both the cases or in scenario can I retain my rank in 65 pointers queue.
> 
> I have started my journey for PR around 1.5yrs back but do not want to end up losing my time & efforts.
> 
> Please suggest !! Thank you.
> 
> GunBun



Hi Gunbun,

I was exactly in the same situation as yours a week before and had even posted exactly similar query like yours on this forum. I too had applied for EOI on 14-Aug for System Analyst category with 65 points (10 marks for PTE), and despite all my speculations, I wasn't getting invite due to extremely slow moving trend of invites lately. I am turning 33 on 15-January, so would lose points due age bar. So I could realize that I had 3 options: 
First option: Get my spouse's ACS and PTE done and get 5 additional marks for that, but that would cost me again ACS cost + PTE cost and it will result me with 70 points. So in around 2 week's time I would have got the invite.
Second option: Apply for State nominations which would cost me big bucks again state applications and would give me 65 + 5 =70 points and that too the invite would be a permit to work in only specific state. Also, generally states nomination takes 1 month's time on an avg. So again I was at the risk of losing points due to age.
Third option: I myself give PTE again and get 20 marks for English and get my points to 75 total. This was it would cost me only PTE cost, and due to my points being 75 (very high score), I would get the invite in just next round. So basically this was the best option I could evaluate from all the perspectives (Cost, invite time, maximum points, minimum risk, assurance of invite).
So, on 12th-Nov, I quickly booked PTE for 15-Nov, and gave my exam preparing with all my heart and sincerity. And with God's grace, on 16-Nov, I got 90/90/88/88 in PTE. So now I could get 20 for English. 
Same day (16-Nov) I updated my EOI application which obviously changed my EOI application date to 16-Nov (from 14-Aug), but it doesnt matter when your score is 75. With score as high as 75, be rest assured that you would get your invite in the next round itself 100%. Yesss...I got my invite today (22-Nov) for 189 category.
I would sincerely suggest you to quickly book your PTE in next 3-4 days, and target to get 79 above in each section. And then your score will be 75, and then be asured, your invite will come in next round, that is on 6-Dec (means before 11-Dec, your birthday). Trust me on this. This is the best way to get all your efforts paid off.
Also, just by any bad luck, if you do not get 79 above in each section in your PTE, I would strongly suggest you to book next PTE on the very same day again, and try again. This is the only option that can get you invite in minimum cost and with 100% guarantee before 11-Dec. Keep giving PTE before 2-Dec until u get 79 above in each section and then update your EOI as soon as possible with 75 points a few days before the next round (to be held on 6-Dec). Hope it motivates you enough and builds your confidence. All the best. Give your best shot at PTE.


----------



## FFacs

You have to get the idea that the score for 2611xx 189 has gone back up to 70. It's difficult to see what could bring it down, what with Victoria closed and NSW being reluctant to hit the invite key. Good luck to you all. IF you CAN get your English scores up, do so.


----------



## vikaschandra

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite in today's round for System Analyst under 189 category. Originally I had filed my EOI application with 65 points (10 in PTE) on 14-Aug-16, but seeing the slow moving trend of invites lately, I decided to give PTE again with the aim to score 20. With god's grace, I got (90/90/88/88), so finally got 20 marks for English and updated my EOI on 16-Nov with total of 75 points and today I got the invite for 189 category. I would sincerely suggest everyone to maximize their chances by trying to increase their PTE score and get max marks in it. It definitely makes the difference.


Congratulations Shwets. Best wishes with your Visa application


----------



## farjump

*Needless worry about occupational ceilings for 261111?*



aussiedream87 said:


> how did you come to know this? - *I am concerned that the 261111 occupation might be taken off the July 2017 SOL for the next year. I see the ceiling was reached last year, and is in high demand from us applicants this year as well.*
> 
> With 70 points you will be invited in 1st post your file your EOI.


This was mentioned in their 22 June 2016 Round results. Search for "2611". Also this year for example, Victoria has put ICT occupations temporarily on hold. And this year.

LOL, I searched and people were discussing this in Jan 2013 on this forum: expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/140403-ict-business-system-analyst-ceiling.html


----------



## aussiedream87

farjump said:


> This was mentioned in their 22 June 2016 Round results. Search for "2611". Also this year for example, Victoria has put ICT occupations temporarily on hold. And this year.
> 
> LOL, I searched and people were discussing this in Jan 2013 on this forum: expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/140403-ict-business-system-analyst-ceiling.html


I guess u already had the title Needless worry about occupational ceilings for 261111?  

Go ahead and file your case asap and get invited with those precious 70 points


----------



## aussiedream87

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite in today's round for System Analyst under 189 category. Originally I had filed my EOI application with 65 points (10 in PTE) on 14-Aug-16, but seeing the slow moving trend of invites lately, I decided to give PTE again with the aim to score 20. With god's grace, I got (90/90/88/88), so finally got 20 marks for English and updated my EOI on 16-Nov with total of 75 points and today I got the invite for 189 category. I would sincerely suggest everyone to maximize their chances by trying to increase their PTE score and get max marks in it. It definitely makes the difference.


congrats mate


----------



## GUNBUN

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi Gunbun,
> 
> I was exactly in the same situation as yours a week before and had even posted exactly similar query like yours on this forum. I too had applied for EOI on 14-Aug for System Analyst category with 65 points (10 marks for PTE), and despite all my speculations, I wasn't getting invite due to extremely slow moving trend of invites lately. I am turning 33 on 15-January, so would lose points due age bar. So I could realize that I had 3 options:
> First option: Get my spouse's ACS and PTE done and get 5 additional marks for that, but that would cost me again ACS cost + PTE cost and it will result me with 70 points. So in around 2 week's time I would have got the invite.
> Second option: Apply for State nominations which would cost me big bucks again state applications and would give me 65 + 5 =70 points and that too the invite would be a permit to work in only specific state. Also, generally states nomination takes 1 month's time on an avg. So again I was at the risk of losing points due to age.
> Third option: I myself give PTE again and get 20 marks for English and get my points to 75 total. This was it would cost me only PTE cost, and due to my points being 75 (very high score), I would get the invite in just next round. So basically this was the best option I could evaluate from all the perspectives (Cost, invite time, maximum points, minimum risk, assurance of invite).
> So, on 12th-Nov, I quickly booked PTE for 15-Nov, and gave my exam preparing with all my heart and sincerity. And with God's grace, on 16-Nov, I got 90/90/88/88 in PTE. So now I could get 20 for English.
> Same day (16-Nov) I updated my EOI application which obviously changed my EOI application date to 16-Nov (from 14-Aug), but it doesnt matter when your score is 75. With score as high as 75, be rest assured that you would get your invite in the next round itself 100%. Yesss...I got my invite today (22-Nov) for 189 category.
> I would sincerely suggest you to quickly book your PTE in next 3-4 days, and target to get 79 above in each section. And then your score will be 75, and then be asured, your invite will come in next round, that is on 6-Dec (means before 11-Dec, your birthday). Trust me on this. This is the best way to get all your efforts paid off.
> Also, just by any bad luck, if you do not get 79 above in each section in your PTE, I would strongly suggest you to book next PTE on the very same day again, and try again. This is the only option that can get you invite in minimum cost and with 100% guarantee before 11-Dec. Keep giving PTE before 2-Dec until u get 79 above in each section and then update your EOI as soon as possible with 75 points a few days before the next round (to be held on 6-Dec). Hope it motivates you enough and builds your confidence. All the best. Give your best shot at PTE.



Hi Shwets,

Congratulations! I appreciate that you scored 79+ in merely 3 days preparation.

Thanks for your suggestions. I will give my best for PTE until i get 79+.


GunBun


----------



## aussiedream87

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite in today's round for System Analyst under 189 category. Originally I had filed my EOI application with 65 points (10 in PTE) on 14-Aug-16, but seeing the slow moving trend of invites lately, I decided to give PTE again with the aim to score 20. With god's grace, I got (90/90/88/88), so finally got 20 marks for English and updated my EOI on 16-Nov with total of 75 points and today I got the invite for 189 category. I would sincerely suggest everyone to maximize their chances by trying to increase their PTE score and get max marks in it. It definitely makes the difference.


Congratulations  And all the best


----------



## ngenhit

Hopefully, there could be only a limited number of 70s coming through and more so, the existing 65s are getting 70s and getting through ( more hopes here :-\ ).

I do not understand why they are adamantly pushing through 60 people rounds only for a heavy demand area.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Hopefully, there could be only a limited number of 70s coming through and more so, the existing 65s are getting 70s and getting through ( more hopes here :-\ ).
> 
> I do not understand why they are adamantly pushing through 60 people rounds only for a heavy demand area.


It's based on demand for skills, not demand for invitations 

They limit the invites per round to stop them all getting used up in the first month by 60 pointers leaving people with 75+ points empty handed later in the year.


----------



## navinchhabra

One question, which is better option to get your skills assessed System Analyst or System administrator considering the 1st half of next year. I have a mix kind of experience in both. Planning for sub class 190 as the max points will be 65, losing points for age. Which one of the above has more probability to go through?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> It's based on demand for skills, not demand for invitations
> 
> They limit the invites per round to stop them all getting used up in the first month by 60 pointers leaving people with 75+ points empty handed later in the year.


I know I know. 

Expressing hope!.. More hopes on the idea that there won't be any backlog of 70s next year when they open up the program at the least! :-( .


----------



## vipsonik1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navinchhabra

navinchhabra said:


> One question, which is better option to get your skills assessed System Analyst or System administrator considering the 1st half of next year. I have a mix kind of experience in both. Planning for sub class 190 as the max points will be 65, losing points for age. Which one of the above has more probability to go through?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Can someone please suggest

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

No, we can't suggest. We can point you to info though. Google AnzscoSearch. That site can tell you where you can file a valid EOI for every skills profile. Regarding the 261112 skillset. For 189 there is a queue. It appears that it's got a 70 point cut-off, but might still be taking a handful of 65 pointers each round. The 65 point queue starts at EOI filed date in mid May, and is moving forward a few days every round, if at all. Google MyImmiTracker to check this sort of info, use the SkillSelect Invitation Round page to see data for yourself. Regarding 190s for the two most popular ICT states. For Victoria, it's shut. No applications till March next year. For NSW it would appear you need very good English and/or good experience. YMMV.


----------



## mithun121988

Hi All,

Wanted to know the whether the cut off score for the ICT Business and System Analyst will continue to be 65 or is there any chances of the score getting reduced or increased?

For those who have scored 60 points, is State nomination the only way to get an invite?

Regards,
Mithun K





Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
Skill Assessment Lodged: 7th October 2016 
Positive Reply: 20th October 3016
PTE Academic result : R : 69 , S : 80 , L : 84 , W : 74 
Overall Score : 60 
EOI Lodged (189) : 25th October 2016
State sponsorship application lodged (190 - Victoria & NSW) : 4th November 2016
Acknowledgment received : 4th November 2016


----------



## FFacs

mithun121988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to know the whether the cut off score for the ICT Business and System Analyst will continue to be 65 or is there any chances of the score getting reduced or increased?
> 
> For those who have scored 60 points, is State nomination the only way to get an invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Mithun K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
> Skill Assessment Lodged: 7th October 2016
> Positive Reply: 20th October 3016
> PTE Academic result : R : 69 , S : 80 , L : 84 , W : 74
> Overall Score : 60
> EOI Lodged (189) : 25th October 2016
> State sponsorship application lodged (190 - Victoria & NSW) : 4th November 2016
> Acknowledgment received : 4th November 2016



No-one can give you a firm answer. If more and more 70+ pointers apply, it will inevitably go up to 70 points. If NSW drain the queue of 65+ pointers it may drop. Perhaps to 60 points? Difficult to say. The only observation that can be made is that progress is painful for 65 pointers. For 60 pointers it's a bit of a nightmare. Good luck.


----------



## Abrockks

Any estimates about the EOI cut off date of 23rd Nov draw ?


----------



## OMOB

Abrockks said:


> Any estimates about the EOI cut off date of 23rd Nov draw ?


@Abrockks we share similar timeline and are plagued with the same questions. It is annoying knowing that with 65 point we have to wait over 4 months for ITA. I think I have given up on 189 and looked towards SS.

For the sanity of 2611XX applicants I hope we see a major increase in the days for the 23rd draw.


----------



## Abrockks

OMOB said:


> @Abrockks we share similar timeline and are plagued with the same questions. It is annoying knowing that with 65 point we have to wait over 4 months for ITA. I think I have given up on 189 and looked towards SS.
> 
> For the sanity of 2611XX applicants I hope we see a major increase in the days for the 23rd draw.


Hey OMOB,

yeah it is indeed a long wait for invitation even after securing a score of 65, which is very frustrating and the situation is not different for 60 pointers too. I agree that securing 189 ITA is painful for 65 pointers due to long wait and would only hope that cut off date moves forward not only for us but for many others who are not in a position to go with State Sponsorship due to various reasons. 

I am also not pinning my hopes on 189 Invitation as this is less likely to move forward and I fear going by this rate it may reach its ceiling before it reaches the cut off period of even October or November unlike last year when the cut off date moved till February for 2611xx. :lock1:

I am also focusing on State Sponsorship invitation and trying to get better idea from forum members about real time situation. Lets hope for the best and keep yourself posted about progress.


----------



## june14ashish

9th Nov round list is updated on dibp site and BA cutoff moved back to march 15th....what the hell this is going on with this.profile.... Instead of moving up list.moved 2 months back....


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

june14ashish said:


> 9th Nov round list is updated on dibp site and BA cutoff moved back to march 15th....what the hell this is going on with this.profile.... Instead of moving up list.moved 2 months back....


I know this is totally crazy! 18 may to 15 march!!!!

Otherwise also the list is moving by 1 week every fortnight. At this pace, I dont see myself getting anything in 189 for another 2 months (EOI date ofeffect - 14 jul) !!!

For me 190 NSW is also not going anywhere. Dont think those guys are inviting 2611 anywhere!!


----------



## FFacs

june14ashish said:


> 9th Nov round list is updated on dibp site and BA cutoff moved back to march 15th....what the hell this is going on with this.profile.... Instead of moving up list.moved 2 months back....


Here's a scenario. Only 1 65 pointer got an invite, the rest were 70 points. A 65 pointer that got invited last year let the invite expire and was the lucky guy in this round.


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> Here's a scenario. Only 1 65 pointer got an invite, the rest were 70 points. A 65 pointer that got invited last year let the invite expire and was the lucky guy in this round.


Thinking a bit further, here's what is likely to have happened.


65 pointer lodges mid march, misses the invites for that year
Crazy 1st Sept invite round scoops him/her up and gives invite
Individual has long since given up hope or scored a 190. Either way, forgotten to withdraw EOI.
Invite expires after 60 days and EOI becomes active again
9th November round only has 1 space left after taking 70+ pointers
Our hero gets the invite again, and is probably already in Australia or blissfully unaware


----------



## Winwan

Some of your point sound logically correct, which could happen. 

But if we look at auditor trend can anybody explain why it has moved backed and has not catch up the latest date? (attached table)

This DOE move back instead of forward is not a rare incident anymore. 



FFacs said:


> Thinking a bit further, here's what is likely to have happened.
> 
> 
> 65 pointer lodges mid march, misses the invites for that year
> Crazy 1st Sept invite round scoops him/her up and gives invite
> Individual has long since given up hope or scored a 190. Either way, forgotten to withdraw EOI.
> Invite expires after 60 days and EOI becomes active again
> 9th November round only has 1 space left after taking 70+ pointers
> Our hero gets the invite again, and is probably already in Australia or blissfully unaware


----------



## ngenhit

You guys are thinking too much.

it is simple. When an applicant who had a 60 pointer application lodged on March finally gained enough experience (without switching jobs or designation and hence no manual update of EOI from his/her side!) *the automatic ( and system adjusted) point increase to 65 will not result in the EOI date change*.

Hence, his 65 pointer EOI( now!) will have higher priority than the latter ones and thus got invited. that's all!. This is just an outlier case and since their system involves showing the oldest 65 pointer who got invited, they had to show this person's EOI date. 

Apart from that, Actual date could have moved just 1 or 2 days as far as we know.

Nothing to break head about.


----------



## varununi7

Many people I've spoken to have said the opposite of what you mentioned here. 
In the condition you explained the EOI does get updated automatically but as also the EOI DATE! This is what I know from many people on this forum.

Are you 100% sure you know this or not? Because I am gona be one such case 



ngenhit said:


> You guys are thinking too much.
> 
> it is simple. When an applicant who had a 60 pointer application lodged on March finally gained enough experience (without switching jobs or designation and hence no manual update of EOI from his/her side!) *the automatic ( and system adjusted) point increase to 65 will not result in the EOI date change*.
> 
> Hence, his 65 pointer EOI( now!) will have higher priority than the latter ones and thus got invited. that's all!. This is just an outlier case and since their system involves showing the oldest 65 pointer who got invited, they had to show this person's EOI date.
> 
> Apart from that, Actual date could have moved just 1 or 2 days as far as we know.
> 
> Nothing to break head about.


----------



## Naveenk14

any invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish

ngenhit said:


> You guys are thinking too much.
> 
> it is simple. When an applicant who had a 60 pointer application lodged on March finally gained enough experience (without switching jobs or designation and hence no manual update of EOI from his/her side!) *the automatic ( and system adjusted) point increase to 65 will not result in the EOI date change*.
> 
> Hence, his 65 pointer EOI( now!) will have higher priority than the latter ones and thus got invited. that's all!. This is just an outlier case and since their system involves showing the oldest 65 pointer who got invited, they had to show this person's EOI date.
> 
> Apart from that, Actual date could have moved just 1 or 2 days as far as we know.
> 
> Nothing to break head about.


That's not. Correct my friend . If there is change in point increase/decrease whether manually or automatically due to age/exp/language test .It will always gauge EOI date. I got my EOI date changed when exp turned to 8 years automatically .


----------



## Naveenk14

e


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Naveenk14 said:


> any invite today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I received invite for NSW today.. I applied for state sponsorship for NSW and Victoria couple of weeks ago.

My first priority is invitation for sub-class 189 and my EOI date is Aug 5th.. and second priority is Victoria state .. With the current trend of invite for BA for 65 pointers , do you think I would receive invite atleast by March 2017 for 189 ?

If I ignore NSW invite now and wait for 189 invite / 190 Victoria , would that be a smart move ?

And If I ignore NSW now , would It eradicate my chance to apply for NSW in the future..

I am very confused at this point and need some thoughts from folks who are in the same situation like me ..

Thanks in advance !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Can we know your timeline pls to comment?

If you have 70 points in 189, just wait and you will get the invite in December 16. If you have any less, take NSW and move on! Situation for 65 pointers is that the backlog is from May 16!



vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for NSW today.. I applied for state sponsorship for NSW and Victoria couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My first priority is invitation for sub-class 189 and my EOI date is Aug 5th.. and second priority is Victoria state .. With the current trend of invite for BA for 65 pointers , do you think I would receive invite atleast by March 2017 for 189 ?
> 
> If I ignore NSW invite now and wait for 189 invite / 190 Victoria , would that be a smart move ?
> 
> And If I ignore NSW now , would It eradicate my chance to apply for NSW in the future..
> 
> I am very confused at this point and need some thoughts from folks who are in the same situation like me ..
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Thanks. Precisely my understanding.



june14ashish said:


> That's not. Correct my friend . If there is change in point increase/decrease whether manually or automatically due to age/exp/language test .It will always gauge EOI date. I got my EOI date changed when exp turned to 8 years automatically .


----------



## Naveenk14

vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for NSW today.. I applied for state sponsorship for NSW and Victoria couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My first priority is invitation for sub-class 189 and my EOI date is Aug 5th.. and second priority is Victoria state .. With the current trend of invite for BA for 65 pointers , do you think I would receive invite atleast by March 2017 for 189 ?
> 
> If I ignore NSW invite now and wait for 189 invite / 190 Victoria , would that be a smart move ?
> 
> And If I ignore NSW now , would It eradicate my chance to apply for NSW in the future..
> 
> I am very confused at this point and need some thoughts from folks who are in the same situation like me ..
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you please tell me your point break down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Naveenk14 said:


> Can you please tell me your point break down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have 65 points for 189 and 65 +5 for 190. I know there is a backlog for 189 and to be frank I am okay even if I get invite by March 2017 for 189.. I would however prefer Victoria state if I get an invite, but as you all know it takes up to 12 weeks for Victoria to respond 

What would be the beat move in my case ?
Please advise , thanks in advance 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

vipsonik1 said:


> I have 65 points for 189 and 65 +5 for 190. I know there is a backlog for 189 and to be frank I am okay even if I get invite by March 2017 for 189.. I would however prefer Victoria state if I get an invite, but as you all know it takes up to 12 weeks for Victoria to respond
> 
> What would be the beat move in my case ?
> Please advise , thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi,

Can you pls provide your breakup for these 65 points?

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

mchandna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you pls provide your breakup for these 65 points?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Age - 25 points
PTE - 20 points
Qualification - 15 points
Work exp - 5 points

That makes 65 points for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

vipsonik1 said:


> Age - 25 points
> PTE - 20 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Work exp - 5 points
> 
> That makes 65 points for 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

On DIBP site, earlier it was showing visa cut off date as May and now its showing 15/03/2016 2:59 pm. How come it moved back?


----------



## walzmin

vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for NSW today.. I applied for state sponsorship for NSW and Victoria couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My first priority is invitation for sub-class 189 and my EOI date is Aug 5th.. and second priority is Victoria state .. With the current trend of invite for BA for 65 pointers , do you think I would receive invite atleast by March 2017 for 189 ?
> 
> If I ignore NSW invite now and wait for 189 invite / 190 Victoria , would that be a smart move ?
> 
> And If I ignore NSW now , would It eradicate my chance to apply for NSW in the future..
> 
> I am very confused at this point and need some thoughts from folks who are in the same situation like me ..
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My view is if you have a job in Sydney then go for NSW invite for sure. If you are working in Victoria or somewhere else then better wait. How did you apply for NSW? Did you apply multiple EOI's for NSW, general etc? I too have 65 pts and applied for NSW as a separate EOI but no luck:-(


----------



## dvinoth86

*wait time?*

I have 65 points. Since VIC has closed the state nomination, will the wait time be more than 5 months?

Age : 30 points
English: 10 points
Work exp: 10 points
Education: 15 points


----------



## vipsonik1

walzmin said:


> My view is if you have a job in Sydney then go for NSW invite for sure. If you are working in Victoria or somewhere else then better wait. How did you apply for NSW? Did you apply multiple EOI's for NSW, general etc? I too have 65 pts and applied for NSW as a separate EOI but no luck:-(




Hi, I live in the US. I don't have a job offer in Sydney nor I am working in Victoria. I applied for 190 for Victoria and NSW couple of weeks ago and received invite for NSW today.

Hence, the confusion if I should wait for Victoria/ 189 invite and let go NSW for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

vipsonik1 said:


> Hi, I live in the US. I don't have a job offer in Sydney nor I am working in Victoria. I applied for 190 for Victoria and NSW couple of weeks ago and received invite for NSW today.
> 
> Hence, the confusion if I should wait for Victoria/ 189 invite and let go NSW for now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think go for it. You can never be sure whether Victoria or general 189 invite you'll get or not.


----------



## eddy85

walzmin said:


> On DIBP site, earlier it was showing visa cut off date as May and now its showing 15/03/2016 2:59 pm. How come it moved back?


Perhaps its wrongly written mate.

There was something similar that nobody answered when i asked about that. 

Have a look:

Round...................Description........................................Points score.........Visa date of effect
03.02.2016.......... ICT Business and ​System Analysts..........65..................28 January 2016 4:10 PM
17.02.2016.......... ICT Business and ​System Analysts..........60..................20 March 2015 7.11 pm​
03.08.2016.......... ICT Business and ​System Analysts..........65.................. 7 December 2015 12.03 pm


Every 65 points applicant that applied up to 17.02.2016 should have been invited on 20 March 2016.
Cut off date for 65 point candidates - 17.02.2016

All the next rounds cut off point was 70, up to 03.08.2016.

In this round the cut off date should be latter than 17.02.2016. Right?

No, cut off date was December of 2015.

I do not understand them mate.


----------



## mchandna

Hey Guys

Any more invites today from NSW??

I have been waiting since ages with (65 +5)points

Date of EOI filing-14 th July for NSW

AGE-30
Education-15
PTE-10
Experience -5
Spouse-5

Guys and seniors, can you pls help across when I can expect an invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy85

Anyone invited from VIC lately?


----------



## aussie2017

Hello guys!

I've been following this thread and I am becoming hopeless day by day as I can see that only 65 and 70 pointers are getting invited.

I have 60 points and have submitted an EOI for NSW in Nov-16. That would be 60 + 5 (65).

Are there any chances for me to get NSW invitation one day even though it takes a while or I am just loosing my time? 

My points breakdown:
Age: 30 | Edu: 15 | Exp: 5 | IELTS: 10

Thanks a lot guys!!


----------



## Abrockks

aussie2017 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I've been following this thread and I am becoming hopeless day by day as I can see that only 65 and 70 pointers are getting invited.
> 
> I have 60 points and have submitted an EOI for NSW in Nov-16. That would be 60 + 5 (65).
> 
> Are there any chances for me to get NSW invitation one day even though it takes a while or I am just loosing my time?
> 
> 
> My points breakdown:
> Age: 30 | Edu: 15 | Exp: 5 | IELTS: 10
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!!


There is backlog /queue for 65 and 60 pointers too, and NSW is known for picking applicants with 20 language points and/or 15 experience pointers first, looking at current trend and your application of November-16 with 10 language and 5 points of experience you should be prepared for a little longer wait.


----------



## Abrockks

vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for NSW today.. I applied for state sponsorship for NSW and Victoria couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My first priority is invitation for sub-class 189 and my EOI date is Aug 5th.. and second priority is Victoria state .. With the current trend of invite for BA for 65 pointers , do you think I would receive invite atleast by March 2017 for 189 ?
> 
> If I ignore NSW invite now and wait for 189 invite / 190 Victoria , would that be a smart move ?
> 
> And If I ignore NSW now , would It eradicate my chance to apply for NSW in the future..
> 
> I am very confused at this point and need some thoughts from folks who are in the same situation like me ..
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats for invitation..

You should go ahead and take what is there in your hand at present as what you have received is very precious thing, if you are open to work and stay in NSW for 2 years, please go ahead and take it.

The other option can be probably you can wait untill you receive VIC response and then decide.. when is your 12 weeks VIC response expected..?


----------



## vipsonik1

Abrockks said:


> Congrats for invitation..
> 
> You should go ahead and take what is there in your hand at present as what you have received is very precious thing, if you are open to work and stay in NSW for 2 years, please go ahead and take it.
> 
> The other option can be probably you can wait untill you receive VIC response and then decide.. when is your 12 weeks VIC response expected..?




Thanks for your suggestion. My 12 weeks for ViC are due by Jan end and the due date to respond for NSW is Dec 19th..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD2016

Thanks for the response. 

I applied in VIC already in Oct & got a response from there to submit commitment letter. Submitted it in on 15/Nov. Now I am waiting for positive response from there side. I am hoping that this closure is only for new applications




aussiedream87 said:


> When did you file these EOI's?
> 
> Actually one EOI can accommodate 189 & 190 so never mind you already updated individual EOI's. There is no much process for 189 & 190 NSW. Its straight fill EOI and get into race. However, for Vic EOI you need to have another application filled.
> 
> BTW Victoria has closed ICT related applications. Here is the info.
> 
> 
> The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:
> 
> 135112 ICT Project Manager
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 261314 Software Tester
> 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
> 262111 Database Administrator
> 262112 ICT Security Specialist
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## SD2016

You can wait for another 20 days if you want. however, VIC invite may take time as VIC already announced closure of new applications due to plenty to applications to process.

Have you already filed your commitment letter to VIC? VIC asks for it before sending an invitation.

When did you apply for NSW - 190 ?




vipsonik1 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. My 12 weeks for ViC are due by Jan end and the due date to respond for NSW is Dec 19th..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

ngenhit said:


> You guys are thinking too much.
> 
> it is simple. When an applicant who had a 60 pointer application lodged on March finally gained enough experience (without switching jobs or designation and hence no manual update of EOI from his/her side!) *the automatic ( and system adjusted) point increase to 65 will not result in the EOI date change*.
> 
> Hence, his 65 pointer EOI( now!) will have higher priority than the latter ones and thus got invited. that's all!. This is just an outlier case and since their system involves showing the oldest 65 pointer who got invited, they had to show this person's EOI date.
> 
> Apart from that, Actual date could have moved just 1 or 2 days as far as we know.
> 
> Nothing to break head about.


I can confirm that whatever you have said above is wrong from my own experience.
I filed 189 on 12-05-2016 with 60 points, and my points increased automatically on 23rd August due to experience ( no change in company etc). Now as per your logic I should have been invited already because cutoff date has already passed 12th May? How I wish, but unfortunately that never happened. Here I am, waiting(read as begging) for an invite from DIBP for 189/NSW/VIC !


----------



## vikaschandra

australia_i_m_coming said:


> I can confirm that whatever you have said above is wrong from my own experience.
> I filed 189 on 12-05-2016 with 60 points, and my points increased automatically on 23rd August due to experience ( no change in company etc). Now as per your logic I should have been invited already because cutoff date has already passed 12th May? How I wish, but unfortunately that never happened. Here I am, waiting(read as begging) for an invite from DIBP for 189/NSW/VIC !


Guys you need to know that any activity happening on your eoi account which results in change of points would lead to change in EOI date of effect too. The monent the points decreases or increases whether manual or automatically the eoi will take the new time stamp.

Your EOi DOE now should be 23rd Auguat instead of 12th May that is the reason no invitation received at your end


----------



## ngenhit

vikaschandra said:


> Guys you need to know that any activity happening on your eoi account which results in change of points would lead to change in EOI date of effect too. The monent the points decreases or increases whether manual or automatically the eoi will take the new time stamp.
> 
> Your EOi DOE now should be 23rd Auguat instead of 12th May that is the reason no invitation received at your end




Now i'm very curious to know how an application went off the queue while it was processed and then came back up later.

Can you keep an application suspended manually and later resume without affecting the dates?


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> Now i'm very curious to know how an application went off the queue while it was processed and then came back up later.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you keep an application suspended manually and later resume without affecting the dates?




No longer 60 points backlog... its 65. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

ngenhit said:


> Now i'm very curious to know how an application went off the queue while it was processed and then came back up later.
> 
> Can you keep an application suspended manually and later resume without affecting the dates?


Same here, It would be really interesting to know the calculations behind this shift to past.
On the other hand, can we write them an email asking for the possible reason? Anyone aware of their email?


----------



## vikaschandra

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Same here, It would be really interesting to know the calculations behind this shift to past.
> On the other hand, can we write them an email asking for the possible reason? Anyone aware of their email?


Until feb 17th all 65 & 70 pointers were out of queue this is when the few 60 pointers got invited. Soon after that by 9th March many 65 & 70+ pointers joined the queue and considering that 2611xx falls under pro rata all the available seats went to the higher pointer applicants and the 60 pointers queue remained untouched. 

Ever since the points have not come down. Say in the next round the 60 pointers get lucky and receive invitation to apply the cutoff day will once again be seen to be around Feb, march 2016. But it is highly unlikely that the point score will drop down to 60 by this year.


----------



## ngenhit

vikaschandra said:


> Until feb 17th all 65 & 70 pointers were out of queue this is when the few 60 pointers got invited. Soon after that by 9th March many 65 & 70+ pointers joined the queue and considering that 2611xx falls under pro rata all the available seats went to the higher pointer applicants and the 60 pointers queue remained untouched.
> 
> Ever since the points have not come down. Say in the next round the 60 pointers get lucky and receive invitation to apply the cutoff day will once again be seen to be around Feb, march 2016. But it is highly unlikely that the point score will drop down to 60 by this year.



If you carefully look, you would notice that there were no 65 pointers left in queue up until 17 Feb 2016 and that's why 60 pointers managed to get cleared in that lot.

But in the 2016 season, the first lot had a Dec 2015 EOI picked up!!


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> If you carefully look, you would notice that there were no 65 pointers left in queue up until 17 Feb 2016 and that's why 60 pointers managed to get cleared in that lot.
> 
> But in the 2016 season, the first lot had a Dec 2015 EOI picked up!!


Could well be that the December individual got invited in February and let it expire


----------



## vikaschandra

ngenhit said:


> If you carefully look, you would notice that there were no 65 pointers left in queue up until 17 Feb 2016 and that's why 60 pointers managed to get cleared in that lot.
> 
> But in the 2016 season, the first lot had a Dec 2015 EOI picked up!!


Could you be more specific on it. Which round saw the invite for Dec 2015 applicant post 17th Feb round? Was it just one applicant and what was his/her score? As said by FFCAS Could be possible the applicant had let the previous invite expire.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

vikaschandra said:


> Could you be more specific on it. Which round saw the invite for Dec 2015 applicant post 17th Feb round? Was it just one applicant and what was his/her score? As said by FFCAS Could be possible the applicant had let the previous invite expire.


OK I think it makes sense now with the expired and re-activation of EOI concept. Please find some research below with something similar happened in Aug 2016.

In 17 Feb draw result, 60 pointers got the invitation. Which means 65 pointers till 17 Feb were cleared.
SkillSelect 17 February 2016 Round Results

In further 9th March and onwards draws , the cutoff remained 70. But on *3rd Aug 2016* draw, the cutoff date moved back to *7th Dec 2015* for 65 pointers ( may be due to an EOI of Dec 2015, expired and reactivated in Aug).

SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results

Now the answer to this mystery lies in the 17th Aug results, which moved the cutoff back to its expected place i.e. 21st Feb 2016 ( 4 days ahead than 17th feb cutoff on 17th Feb).
SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results

And thereafter the things happened as expected.
So I am assuming things will get back to normal (i.e. cutoff back to 18th May onwards) once the 23rd Nov result is updated online.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*65 Pointers _ Less chance*

I feel that 65 pointers who submitted in July /August have a long wait ahead of them. BA is becoming extremely tough stream!


----------



## vikaschandra

australia_i_m_coming said:


> OK I think it makes sense now with the expired and re-activation of EOI concept. Please find some research below with something similar happened in Aug 2016.
> 
> In 17 Feb draw result, 60 pointers got the invitation. Which means 65 pointers till 17 Feb were cleared.
> SkillSelect 17 February 2016 Round Results
> 
> In further 9th March and onwards draws , the cutoff remained 70. But on *3rd Aug 2016* draw, the cutoff date moved back to *7th Dec 2015* for 65 pointers ( may be due to an EOI of Dec 2015, expired and reactivated in Aug).
> 
> SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results
> 
> Now the answer to this mystery lies in the 17th Aug results, which moved the cutoff back to its expected place i.e. 21st Feb 2016 ( 4 days ahead than 17th feb cutoff on 17th Feb).
> SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results
> 
> And thereafter the things happened as expected.
> So I am assuming things will get back to normal (i.e. cutoff back to 18th May onwards) once the 23rd Nov result is updated online.:fingerscrossed:


What you have put here makes sense on the other hand it could also be possible that it is a typo with the date and could be possible that it just move couple of days ahead on 3rd Aug round, as we are aware that the due to pro rata arrangements very less invitations are sent out for 2611 and if you see most of the people who have reported receiving their ITA are 70+ pointers. 

It has been in past when the reaults published had incorrect details. 

Well applicants got to look ahead for upcoming rounds and hope for their ITA


----------



## vikaschandra

Sudipghosh9 said:


> I feel that 65 pointers who submitted in July /August have a long wait ahead of them. BA is becoming extremely tough stream!


With less number of seats abailable for the FY 16/17 and due to pro rata arrangements indeed it is going to be tough for late joiners. Just hope and pray that not many 70+ pointers join the queue. 

60 pointers waiting since last year have been in the dark with the odds going against them. 

Am assuming december round will see more invites than it should be sent out


----------



## vikaschandra

australia_i_m_coming said:


> OK I think it makes sense now with the expired and re-activation of EOI concept. Please find some research below with something similar happened in Aug 2016.
> 
> In 17 Feb draw result, 60 pointers got the invitation. Which means 65 pointers till 17 Feb were cleared.
> SkillSelect 17 February 2016 Round Results
> 
> In further 9th March and onwards draws , the cutoff remained 70. But on *3rd Aug 2016* draw, the cutoff date moved back to *7th Dec 2015* for 65 pointers ( may be due to an EOI of Dec 2015, expired and reactivated in Aug).
> 
> SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results
> 
> Now the answer to this mystery lies in the 17th Aug results, which moved the cutoff back to its expected place i.e. 21st Feb 2016 ( 4 days ahead than 17th feb cutoff on 17th Feb).
> SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results
> 
> And thereafter the things happened as expected.
> So I am assuming things will get back to normal (i.e. cutoff back to 18th May onwards) once the 23rd Nov result is updated online.:fingerscrossed:


Here check this post this is for auditors but fits well for 2611 as well

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11515274-post84.html


----------



## shwetskapurs

With recent results, i would suggest all 60 and 65 pointers to give attempt to increase their PTE points....if they had 10 they should target to make it 20...this will put you in 70 or 75 pointers list...and 70+ points fetch you the invite in the very next round.
I myself had 65 points earlier...but gave pte again and scored 20 for pte..my total points got 75 and i got invite in the next round itself.....so everyone...whoever is really waiting since long and still find it long to wait...please attempt pte again and score 20. This is the best way to get the invite immediately. GOOD LUCK to all.


----------



## nikhil_k

For Business Analysts stream....in addition to slow movement on EOI front...i believe that the movement is slow at visa processing as well...it been 50 days but no case allocation. I cant even expect a direct grant as i know co will ask me for a healthcheck test which is not submitted in my previous hap ids.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## Sudipghosh9

nikhil_k said:


> For Business Analysts stream....in addition to slow movement on EOI front...i believe that the movement is slow at visa processing as well...it been 50 days but no case allocation. I cant even expect a direct grant as i know co will ask me for a healthcheck test which is not submitted in my previous hap ids.
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...



How can you expect direct grant when your medicals are missing?


----------



## nikhil_k

Sudipghosh9 said:


> How can you expect direct grant when your medicals are missing?


That is what i said...i know i wont get a DG...the process seems slow for BA stream. Even co has not been allocated.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## JumlyS

Hi All im applying for ICT Business Analyst - currently i have 60+ 5 points now right time to lodge the EOI
Pls advice me on the following, 
1. Can i apply more than one state for state sponsorship or what are the consequences.
2. Can i apply both 190 and 189 or i can lodge EOI only for 1 option 
3. Which states are currently open for this category


----------



## Pirvaosg

*190 SS invite*

Hi

I have received Invite for 190 SS VIC today
please check my signature for details of my PR Case


In list of document there is a requirement to produce the letter from the university for education in English for my Spouse (she is dependent )

Is there any format to produce the same or any format in which university can issue the certificate 


Regards 

Pirvaosg
Points : 70 for 190 SS VIC ( EOI-30/07/2016)


----------



## JumlyS

Hi VIshak 

im applying for ICT Business Analyst - currently i have 60+ 5 points now right time to lodge the EOI
Pls advice me on the following, 
1. Can i apply more than one state for state sponsorship or what are the consequences.
2. Can i apply both 190 and 189 or i can lodge EOI only for 1 option 
3. Which states are currently open for this category


----------



## JumlyS

*PTE assessment*

Hi what happens if your 2nd PTE attempt is less than your 1st attempt ?? how this will be taken. can i go ahead and submit the 1st results for EOI ??


----------



## shwetskapurs

JumlyS said:


> Hi what happens if your 2nd PTE attempt is less than your 1st attempt ?? how this will be taken. can i go ahead and submit the 1st results for EOI ??


No matter how many attempts u give, it is ur choice to produce the result of the best pte attempt. So if u get higher score, you produce new result while submitting documents...and if u get lesser, u produce the older result report while submitting documents. Also pte costs very less as compared to applying for state or for spouse point addition. So giving repetitive pte attempts with proper preparation is the best option to increase you points.


----------



## andreyx108b

JumlyS said:


> Hi what happens if your 2nd PTE attempt is less than your 1st attempt ?? how this will be taken. can i go ahead and submit the 1st results for EOI ??




Sure!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

JumlyS said:


> Hi VIshak
> 
> im applying for ICT Business Analyst - currently i have 60+ 5 points now right time to lodge the EOI
> Pls advice me on the following,
> 1. Can i apply more than one state for state sponsorship or what are the consequences.
> 2. Can i apply both 190 and 189 or i can lodge EOI only for 1 option
> 3. Which states are currently open for this category


1. Yes you can apply for as many states as you like (provided these states are accepting applications)
2. Yes you can lodge separate eoi's for 189 & 190 no problem with that
3. Vic is open but currently not accepting ICT BA/SA application. NSW is open apply firbthere. SA is open but has stringent rules for selection. Tasmania and Northern Territory require job offers for nomination


----------



## JumlyS

Hi how about south Australia ??


----------



## FFacs

nikhil_k said:


> For Business Analysts stream....in addition to slow movement on EOI front...i believe that the movement is slow at visa processing as well...it been 50 days but no case allocation. I cant even expect a direct grant as i know co will ask me for a healthcheck test which is not submitted in my previous hap ids.
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...


I beg to differ. Literally. My visa took 14 days. The problem is that this stage is very opaque. It could well be that you have a CO who has looked at your case and mentally filed it under "later" because it's not complete. An agent who is running near the edge on his/her stats might well be sifting through new applications to find those ones they can quickly clear to boost their numbers. The trouble is that once you're in the "going to take effort" category, you're not helping them meet their scores. I'd even hazard a guess that an application only appears on the scoresheet once finalised, so all those long tail applications are just bad news to be avoided. Who knows, maybe they think "I'll have another job before I need to deal with THAT s**t"?

The moral of this story? Get it all ready for a direct grant. You might not get it, but at least you'll be a gift for the CO.

Just my thoughts and guesses.


----------



## nikhil_k

FFacs said:


> I beg to differ. Literally. My visa took 14 days. The problem is that this stage is very opaque. It could well be that you have a CO who has looked at your case and mentally filed it under "later" because it's not complete. An agent who is running near the edge on his/her stats might well be sifting through new applications to find those ones they can quickly clear to boost their numbers. The trouble is that once you're in the "going to take effort" category, you're not helping them meet their scores. I'd even hazard a guess that an application only appears on the scoresheet once finalised, so all those long tail applications are just bad news to be avoided. Who knows, maybe they think "I'll have another job before I need to deal with THAT s**t"?
> 
> The moral of this story? Get it all ready for a direct grant. You might not get it, but at least you'll be a gift for the CO.
> 
> Just my thoughts and guesses.


We can only guess about the process as it is opaque after Visa application. I have supplied all relevant proofs in logical manner which should make the life of the co very easy. Wait is the name of the game here  

Congrates for your visa FFacs...could not see your timeline ..happy to see that there is no different treatment for BA stream...however do we have more proofs like your case to support this hypothecation.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Pirvaosg said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received Invite for 190 SS VIC today
> please check my signature for details of my PR Case
> 
> 
> In list of document there is a requirement to produce the letter from the university for education in English for my Spouse (she is dependent )
> 
> Is there any format to produce the same or any format in which university can issue the certificate
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pirvaosg
> Points : 70 for 190 SS VIC ( EOI-30/07/2016)



Hi,

Can you please provide your points break-up and when did you receive the acknowledgement from Liveinvictoria for your application? 
I filed the Vic EOI on 23rd Aug with 65 + 5 points and got the acknowledgement on 9th Sep. More details in my signature, so should I expect the invite anywhere soon?


----------



## guru_gillg

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you can apply for as many states as you like (provided these states are accepting applications)
> 2. Yes you can lodge separate eoi's for 189 & 190 no problem with that
> 3. Vic is open but currently not accepting ICT BA/SA application. NSW is open apply firbthere. SA is open but has stringent rules for selection. Tasmania and Northern Territory require job offers for nomination


Hi Vikas,

I have almost done with the filling of my ACS(ICT BA). Taking some time as their server was down but most probably it should be done by today eod. I am also in the same boat i.e. total score is 60. By going through many posts in this forum, I am planning to apply for 189 with 60 points and moreover, 60+5(SS) for 190 NSW. If I read and articulate the experience of other aspirants on different forums regarding ACS process time than my ACS should be completed by mid of December(HOPE MY UNDERSTANDING IS CORRECT?) followed by immediate EOI filling as all documents are collected, screened(by me and my agent for sanity and correctness) and given to my agent already.

Can you please share your valuable insights that what are the chances of getting the PR under 190 NSW with 60+5(SS) points and what would be the process time to get the invitation? The split of the points are as below:-

Age-30
Edu(BTECT ECE + MBA)-15
Eng(PTE)-10
Spouse-5
NSW SS-5
Total-65
(Work Exp is 5.7 Years but BTECH is in ECE so I understood from my agent that 4 years will be deducted and therefore, exp points will be zero)

I am awaiting for your valuable thoughts.

Regards
Guru


----------



## vikaschandra

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I have almost done with the filling of my ACS(ICT BA). Taking some time as their server was down but most probably it should be done by today eod. I am also in the same boat i.e. total score is 60. By going through many posts in this forum, I am planning to apply for 189 with 60 points and moreover, 60+5(SS) for 190 NSW. If I read and articulate the experience of other aspirants on different forums regarding ACS process time than my ACS should be completed by mid of December(HOPE MY UNDERSTANDING IS CORRECT?) followed by immediate EOI filling as all documents are collected, screened(by me and my agent for sanity and correctness) and given to my agent already.
> 
> Can you please share your valuable insights that what are the chances of getting the PR under 190 NSW with 60+5(SS) points and what would be the process time to get the invitation? The split of the points are as below:-
> 
> Age-30
> Edu(BTECT ECE + MBA)-15
> Eng(PTE)-10
> Spouse-5
> NSW SS-5
> Total-65
> (Work Exp is 5.7 Years but BTECH is in ECE so I understood from my agent that 4 years will be deducted and therefore, exp points will be zero)
> 
> I am awaiting for your valuable thoughts.
> 
> Regards
> Guru


Am not sure on why it has to be done before December have not seen the requirements at ACS level lately. You should check in the ACS related thread. 

With 60 points Getting an ITA for 189 is way to difficult. Applicants from early this year are waiting and are loosing hope of not getting invited. 

Application for 190 SS NSW might work though no definite timeline can be predicted for that as NSW doesn't follow a specific pattern to send Invites. A person with 65 points 60+5 may not get nomination but a person with 60 points 55+5 might be choosen all depends on NSW. 

Lodge separate EOI for Victoria as well. At this time they are closed and not sending out any nominations but would surely open in the near future. 

Your agent is right about deduction in work experience. 

Best wishes with your ACS and further visa processing


----------



## JumlyS

Hi Vikash 

1. Can i open different EOI's using different ID's. will this be a violation ??
2. What is the consequences of selecting ANY state as a option when lodging and EOI. 
3. My agents asking $ 200 for EOI lodgement that is approx LKR 30,000 in Sri Lankan rupee i feel i can do this alone.. can you remotely help me.

i feel this money can be spend on charity or a worth cause.

Jumly


----------



## vikaschandra

JumlyS said:


> Hi Vikash
> 
> 1. Can i open different EOI's using different ID's. will this be a violation ??
> 2. What is the consequences of selecting ANY state as a option when lodging and EOI.
> 3. My agents asking $ 200 for EOI lodgement that is approx LKR 30,000 in Sri Lankan rupee i feel i can do this alone.. can you remotely help me.
> 
> i feel this money can be spend on charity or a worth cause.
> 
> Jumly


1. Yes you can lodge multiple EOI's
2. You can select "Any" no issues with that if you are ready to go ahead with any state that nominates you and sends you invite. But if you wish to go for a specific state or 189 you have to be cautious since the moment you receive your ITA from one state your EOI would freeze and further you will not receive any invite on that eoi. 
3. 80% of applicants on the forum do the entire process by themself. This forum is very helpful just search for the right thread or open your own thread and shoot the queries people around are very helpful and always ready to extend all support they can

It is a nice gesture to use the fund for charity work. Go ahead and lodge the EOI by yourself for any help we are around


----------



## samy25

is there any complete list for all biz Analyst who are waiting for invitation.


----------



## vikaschandra

samy25 said:


> is there any complete list for all biz Analyst who are waiting for invitation.


Check on the available tracker


----------



## JumlyS

Hi all two quick things to clarify 

1. When is the next round expected to open for Dec ??
2. When creating multiple EOI , can we give the Same email ID or different email ID's to be given for each EOI's??


----------



## JumlyS

vikaschandra said:


> now all of the applicants waiting with 65 points need to hope and pray that not many 70 pointers would join the queue cause then the cutoff would again crawl up to 70 as only 60 invites are to be sent per round...


Any idea on south Australia for for ICT BA ?? any special criteria from them other than 70 points


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Sa ict ba*



JumlyS said:


> Any idea on south Australia for for ICT BA ?? any special criteria from them other than 70 points


For South Australia, ICT BA is in special conditions and requires 80 points (special conditions apply). Please see the description on website.


----------



## JumlyS

sarwarhusain said:


> For South Australia, ICT BA is in special conditions and requires 80 points (special conditions apply). Please see the description on website.


hi i only saw this, Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions
URL - Lists of State Nominated Occupations

Can you pass me the link which you have refereed. kindly send across.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Please check*



JumlyS said:


> hi i only saw this, Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions
> URL - Lists of State Nominated Occupations
> 
> Can you pass me the link which you have refereed. kindly send across.


Sure, Please see the red color which in legend indicates special conditions apply. Also please see below link

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## vikaschandra

Check out this post shared by Usankara on 189 December Eoi lodged thread. Giving out some predictions on Invites

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11528506-post123.html


----------



## SD2016

Pirvaosg said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received Invite for 190 SS VIC today
> please check my signature for details of my PR Case
> 
> 
> In list of document there is a requirement to produce the letter from the university for education in English for my Spouse (she is dependent )
> 
> Is there any format to produce the same or any format in which university can issue the certificate
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pirvaosg
> Points : 70 for 190 SS VIC ( EOI-30/07/2016)


Congratulations on the invitation. 

Every university and college have their prescribed formats which state medium of education is English. It has to be on letterhead. That's it!


----------



## adckbj88

SD2016 said:


> Pirvaosg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have received Invite for 190 SS VIC today
> please check my signature for details of my PR Case
> 
> 
> In list of document there is a requirement to produce the letter from the university for education in English for my Spouse (she is dependent )
> 
> Is there any format to produce the same or any format in which university can issue the certificate
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pirvaosg
> Points : 70 for 190 SS VIC ( EOI-30/07/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the invitation.
> 
> Every university and college have their prescribed formats which state medium of education is English. It has to be on letterhead. That's it!
Click to expand...

Congratulations on the invite.....can u please share ur Anzcode


----------



## sreejithkm

*Visa date of effect wrong?*

Hi Friends

Skill select website shows the Visa date of effect as 2/04/2016 2.06 am for the 2611
23 November 2016 invitation round result!!

23 November 2016 round results

Some thing is wrong?? Could it be that they have update it wrongly??

Thanks!


----------



## PreetPreet

yup. what the hell with dibp? cutoff dates are going backwards instead of moving forward.
it's not mistake. same happened for 9th nov round.
can't understand.


----------



## karthik4overseas

*Any Hopes for 60 pointer this year*

Hello All,

Below is my signature. Can any one please tell me when I can expect the invitation for Either of 189 or 190.

Thanks,
Kathik
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
ACS - 5 points

189 Visa DOE - 23rd March, 2016
190 Visa DOE - 21st April, 2016


----------



## FFacs

PreetPreet said:


> yup. what the hell with dibp? cutoff dates are going backwards instead of moving forward.
> it's not mistake. same happened for 9th nov round.
> can't understand.


As I said previously, I believe that the invites for 65 points amounts to only 1 or 2 per round. I think people who got invited in September this year who let their invite expire are being reinvited. People may have got fed up of waiting from April, or perhaps received an invite from a state and forgotten to close the EOI. Realistically I think it's smarter to consider 2611xx as 70 points at the moment. I'm unsure of the effect of NSW on the waiting list, if they ever get inviting, but Victoria is closed and seems to reject many more than they invite. I can't see the queue for 65 pointers moving much past June at this rate.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

karthik4overseas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Below is my signature. Can any one please tell me when I can expect the invitation for Either of 189 or 190.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathik
> Age - 30 Points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> ACS - 5 points
> 
> 189 Visa DOE - 23rd March, 2016
> 190 Visa DOE - 21st April, 2016


Hi Karthik, 

What is the occupation you have applied for. 2017 is going to a good year for 60 pointers. 

Hannibal


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Hello Friends,

My visa application was lodged on Sept 30th and CO requested medicals for further processing on Nov 15th. Medicals finally updated by 29th Nov as requested and awaiting the outcome. Timelines in the signature below.

Regards

Vijay
-----------------------------------------------------------------
ICT Business Analyst; ANZSCO : 261111
Points : 70 (Family of 4)
ACS Applied on : 24th Dec 2015
ACS Outcome on : 8th Jan 2016
PTE Score 87 on : June 29th (L:90; R:82; S:90; W:90)
EOI Applied on : 11th July 2016
Visa Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
Visa Applied : 30th Sep 2016
PCC : 4th Oct 2016
CO 1st Contact : 15th Nov 2016 (Request for Medicals)
Medicals : 22nd Nov 2016
Medicals Updated : 29th Nov 2016
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## aussie2017

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> What is the occupation you have applied for. 2017 is going to a good year for 60 pointers.
> 
> Hannibal



Hello Hannibal!

Why do you think 2017 is going to be a good year for 60 pointers?

I'm in the same situation (Systems Analyst / 60p) and hopping to get the invitation one day, even though it takes a while as I am not in such a rush. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## RajforAUS

189/190(NSW) EOI Submitted on 2nd Dec 2016 with 65/70 points respectively.

Job code: 261111(ICT BA)

How long is the wait for invite?


----------



## vipsonik1

Sir, 
To be brutally honest, very minimal chances for 60 pointers looking at the current trend. Work on your PTE score and jump to 70 pointers and get the invite immediately.


----------



## andreyx108b

aussie2017 said:


> Hello Hannibal!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think 2017 is going to be a good year for 60 pointers?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same situation (Systems Analyst / 60p) and hopping to get the invitation one day, even though it takes a while as I am not in such a rush.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




I think cutoff will only increase.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> 189/190(NSW) EOI Submitted on 2nd Dec 2016 with 65/70 points respectively.
> 
> Job code: 261111(ICT BA)
> 
> How long is the wait for invite?


2016 is almost over and there is no chance for 60 and 65 pointers (new applicants).. Usually towards the end of their cycle the applications gets roll out to 60 pointers..But this is based on prev year trends.. this year lot of new things are happening so lets hop for the best..

I would also recommend you see if you can add to your scores from English or Partner points..


----------



## karthik4overseas

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> What is the occupation you have applied for. 2017 is going to a good year for 60 pointers.
> 
> Hannibal


Hi Hannibal ,

I have applied for Systems Analyst


----------



## RajforAUS

vipsonik1 said:


> Sir,
> To be brutally honest, very minimal chances for 60 pointers looking at the current trend. Work on your PTE score and jump to 70 pointers and get the invite immediately.





hannibalthegr8 said:


> rajendra.srinivasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189/190(NSW) EOI Submitted on 2nd Dec 2016 with 65/70 points respectively.
> 
> Job code: 261111(ICT BA)
> 
> How long is the wait for invite?
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 is almost over and there is no chance for 60 and 65 pointers (new applicants).. Usually towards the end of their cycle the applications gets roll out to 60 pointers..But this is based on prev year trends.. this year lot of new things are happening so lets hop for the best..
> 
> I would also recommend you see if you can add to your scores from English or Partner points..
Click to expand...

Hi Hannibal,

Thanks for the reply. I just achieved twenty points from PTE and hence my latest scores 65(189)/70(190). Spouse experience is not enough to get the points. Need to figure out another way to gain points.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

*23rd Nov Result*

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 23 November 2016 invitation round.

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65	2/04/2016 2.06 am
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So it means there were more than one with expired invites? Hence effective DOE first moved back to 15th march on 9th Nov round, and then jumped to 2nd April on 23rd Nov Round...
If this is assumed right, then who are those damned idiots who don't withdraw their EOIs?
Height of being stupid !:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Naveenk14

I have query regarding lossing age points during NSW nomination.

I am loosing 5 points of age on 1-Jan-2017. 

If for example I get nomination from NSW based on my current points on 30-Dec-2016 however being 31-Dec-2016 and 1-Jan-2017 is holiday and did not get approval from NSW and on 2-Jan-2017 I loose 5 points of age. What will happen in that case? Shall I get the approval from NSW?
What can I do to secure the invite?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Any invite, anyone? with 65 points?


----------



## kd87

I am asking this question for a frnd.
He is a ICT BA
Points: 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW)
30 age 15 edu 20 pte
DOE: 4th june 2016
wht is his chances of getting an invite from either 189 or 190 

Advance Thanks for your replies


----------



## vasanth240

Still waiting for an invite


----------



## enygma

vasanth240 said:


> Still waiting for an invite


No Invite even with 70 points.

If this is true, then it means the cutoff for ICT BA/SA was definitely NOT 65 in this round. What a waste of time this whole waiting for invite thing is becoming


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi Vikas and other Seniors....I need to ask one question, 
In my passport my wife's name has a minor spelling mistake, it has a extra "a" in spelling. Her correct name is Chandna where as in my passport it is spelled as "Chandana". All other documents like marriage certificate her passport and Visa has correct name. Wanted to know would that be a problem at Immigration during our travel.
I do not have much time to have this corrected. need advice....


----------



## sumitn

Still waiting for an invite


----------



## vipsonik1

sumitn said:


> Still waiting for an invite




Same here , still waiting for invite. Was there a invitation round today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitn

vipsonik1 said:


> Same here , still waiting for invite. Was there a invitation round today ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. But no one received invite from 26XXXX category.


----------



## PreetPreet

*requirements for 190 NSW*

Hi,

I need to know if we need any job experience or job offer to apply for 190 in NSW?
I have already have 65 points with Australian masters degree and professional year assessed by ACS. I have 7 each in IELTS.
what else needed for NSW 190?
What are the chances of getting invitation?
Business Analyst


----------



## guru_gillg

vikaschandra said:


> Am not sure on why it has to be done before December have not seen the requirements at ACS level lately. You should check in the ACS related thread.
> 
> With 60 points Getting an ITA for 189 is way to difficult. Applicants from early this year are waiting and are loosing hope of not getting invited.
> 
> Application for 190 SS NSW might work though no definite timeline can be predicted for that as NSW doesn't follow a specific pattern to send Invites. A person with 65 points 60+5 may not get nomination but a person with 60 points 55+5 might be choosen all depends on NSW.
> 
> Lodge separate EOI for Victoria as well. At this time they are closed and not sending out any nominations but would surely open in the near future.
> 
> Your agent is right about deduction in work experience.
> 
> Best wishes with your ACS and further visa processing



Thanks Vikas for the valuable insights. I will be in touch with you during this journey.

Regards
Guru


----------



## guru_gillg

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite in today's round for System Analyst under 189 category. Originally I had filed my EOI application with 65 points (10 in PTE) on 14-Aug-16, but seeing the slow moving trend of invites lately, I decided to give PTE again with the aim to score 20. With god's grace, I got (90/90/88/88), so finally got 20 marks for English and updated my EOI on 16-Nov with total of 75 points and today I got the invite for 189 category. I would sincerely suggest everyone to maximize their chances by trying to increase their PTE score and get max marks in it. It definitely makes the difference.


Congrats Shweta. Can you please share your attempts for PTE i.e.

PTE-1 Date and Score(L/R/S/W) - 

PTE-2 Date and Score(L/R/S/W) -

Any specific strategy you adopted to increase your score in later attempt i.e. which really results in the incremental scores.

Regards
Guru


----------



## Naveenk14

Anyone please confirm on today's invitation round. I see no invite sent to IT category (189)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas and other Seniors....I need to ask one question,
> In my passport my wife's name has a minor spelling mistake, it has a extra "a" in spelling. Her correct name is Chandna where as in my passport it is spelled as "Chandana". All other documents like marriage certificate her passport and Visa has correct name. Wanted to know would that be a problem at Immigration during our travel.
> I do not have much time to have this corrected. need advice....


It could be overlooked by the CO but can't say for sure. If you do not have time then get an affidavit made which says the person is the same as mentioned on the passport this will serve as additional evidence. 

Most importantly her passport has your name correctly mentioned. The marriage certificate has correct names.


----------



## adckbj88

vikaschandra said:


> jagdeepslamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vikas and other Seniors....I need to ask one question,
> In my passport my wife's name has a minor spelling mistake, it has a extra "a" in spelling. Her correct name is Chandna where as in my passport it is spelled as "Chandana". All other documents like marriage certificate her passport and Visa has correct name. Wanted to know would that be a problem at Immigration during our travel.
> I do not have much time to have this corrected. need advice....
> 
> 
> 
> It could be overlooked by the CO but can't say for sure. If you do not have time then get an affidavit made which says the person is the same as mentioned on the passport this will serve as additional evidence.
> 
> Most importantly her passport has your name correctly mentioned. The marriage certificate has correct names.
Click to expand...

Agree , get an affidavit done, however ensure to get it fixed once u can do ti....


----------



## RajforAUS

You don't have to have a job offer to apply for 189/190 visa. All you need is a min 60 points. But Aus is inviting candidates with a min of 65 points for Business Analysts


----------



## RajforAUS

PreetPreet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know if we need any job experience or job offer to apply for 190 in NSW?
> I have already have 65 points with Australian masters degree and professional year assessed by ACS. I have 7 each in IELTS.
> what else needed for NSW 190?
> What are the chances of getting invitation?
> Business Analyst


You don't have to have a job offer to apply for 189/190 visa. All you need is a min 60 points. But Aus is inviting candidates with a min of 65 points for Business Analysts


----------



## guru_gillg

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> You don't have to have a job offer to apply for 189/190 visa. All you need is a min 60 points. But Aus is inviting candidates with a min of 65 points for Business Analysts


Hi Rajendra,

Any insights on process time for ICT BA with 60+5(SS)?

Regards
Guru


----------



## andreyx108b

PreetPreet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know if we need any job experience or job offer to apply for 190 in NSW?
> I have already have 65 points with Australian masters degree and professional year assessed by ACS. I have 7 each in IELTS.
> what else needed for NSW 190?
> What are the chances of getting invitation?
> Business Analyst


You dont need a job offer. These are independent skilled visas - you need to score sufficient points.


----------



## guru_gillg

PreetPreet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know if we need any job experience or job offer to apply for 190 in NSW?
> I have already have 65 points with Australian masters degree and professional year assessed by ACS. I have 7 each in IELTS.
> what else needed for NSW 190?
> What are the chances of getting invitation?
> Business Analyst


Hi PreetPreet,

What is the break of your points?

Is 65 means with SS(State Sponsorship) or without SS(State Sponsorship)?

What is your EOI date?

Regards
Guru


----------



## RajforAUS

guru_gillg said:


> rajendra.srinivasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a job offer to apply for 189/190 visa. All you need is a min 60 points. But Aus is inviting candidates with a min of 65 points for Business Analysts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rajendra,
> 
> Any insights on process time for ICT BA with 60+5(SS)?
> 
> Regards
> Guru
Click to expand...

Guru,

Its been a week since I joined Expatforum, did not get to read any good news about ICT BA invites regardless of 189 or 190 from April to December. Looks like there is quite a backlog.


----------



## FFacs

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> Guru,
> 
> Its been a week since I joined Expatforum, did not get to read any good news about ICT BA invites regardless of 189 or 190 from April to December. Looks like there is quite a backlog.


That's putting it lightly. If you're filing now 70 points is the only realistic score for 189. For 190 NSW 65 may work if your English is superior, your experience is at 15 points or both score 10. No hard and fast rules on that though, they need to select 2611xx as profile for inviting first.


----------



## dvinoth86

*Pte*

Should i take the PTE again?

I have submitted my EOI on 7th Dec 2016 with 65 points ( without state sponsorship). 
VIC has stopped sponsorship.


----------



## RajforAUS

FFacs said:


> That's putting it lightly. If you're filing now 70 points is the only realistic score for 189. For 190 NSW 65 may work if your English is superior, your experience is at 15 points or both score 10. No hard and fast rules on that though, they need to select 2611xx as profile for inviting first.


One thing I don't have a clue is about their invite criteria for different job codes. I have 20 points from the test but 5 from experience. Totals to 70 for 190 visa. I have just decided to not break my head trying to understand their invite pattern. We as candidates can hardly influence DIBP decisions. Just hoping for the best. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS

dvinoth86 said:


> Should i take the PTE again?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Dec 2016 with 65 points ( without state sponsorship).
> VIC has stopped sponsorship.


If there is scope for points improvement, you should try only if you are keen on 189 visa. With higher points for 189, your invite wait time will reduce. Since you have 70 points (65 + 5 for SS), you can try for NSW 190 visa too.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> One thing I don't have a clue is about their invite criteria for different job codes. I have 20 points from the test but 5 from experience. Totals to 70 for 190 visa. I have just decided to not break my head trying to understand their invite pattern. We as candidates can hardly influence DIBP decisions. Just hoping for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


NSW invites are a bit mystical. There's a few factors. First they need to have demand for your profile. No-one knows how this is assessed week by week. There seems to be appetite one week, and not the next. Secondly they appear to have a bar which gradually lowers. At first they're stingy with invites, only offering to those with high DIBP , high English scores or lots of Experience. This seems to gradually lower, but at the moment they are still being VERY picky. In the past few years it appears that after Christmas they become aware that they're not going to get all the invites sent unless they lower their standards.

It's all very opaque.


----------



## whynotaustralia

Hi All

After sitting for close to 2 months on my deposit, NSW finally sent me an invite to apply through skill select. 

Just wanted to know if any body got an ITA today. We could track our cases for grants. I will be updating IMMI tracker soon.

Thanks.


----------



## vipsonik1

Hi received invite from NSW on 28th Nov, I filled $300 AUD yesterday and filed it.


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

HI,

I have 70 points and I have applied for 189 . I have 74 overall in PTE and can improve my score to 79 in each module. EOI submitted date is 5 December 2016. Should I try and improve the score or should I wait for one more round to see where I stand?


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have 70 points and I have applied for 189 . I have 74 overall in PTE and can improve my score to 79 in each module. EOI submitted date is 5 December 2016. Should I try and improve the score or should I wait for one more round to see where I stand?


It was really strange that last round didn't invite 70 pointers as well?
I strongly suggest that you wait for next round as you would defitely get invited in next round for sure.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Guys,
Did anyone hear about any 70+ pointers getting invite in last round?
I would be very happy if someone says that there was some technical issue for Pro-Rata occupations. :nod:


----------



## guru_gillg

Hi All,

I am happy to share that day before yesterday, I received "Positive Skill Assessment" from ACS.

Below are the details of my "ACS Processing":-

- Skill: ICT BA(261111)
- Date of application submission: 02-12-2016
- Date of positive skill assessment report release: 12-12-2016
- Processing Time: 10 Days 

I have filled EOI 189 on 13-12-2016 i.e. yesterday and 190 NSW today i.e. 14-12-2016.

Regards
Guru

ANZSCO Code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Edu/Age : 15/30
PTE: L/R/W/S: 75 /70 /72 /86(10 points)
Spouse: 5
ACS logged: 02/12/2016
+ve assessment : 12/12/2016 (0 Points)
EOI (189) Logged - (60 points): 13/12/2016
EOI (190-NSW) Logged - (60+5 points): 14/12/2016
ITA Awaited :


----------



## vipsonik1

guru_gillg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share that day before yesterday, I received "Positive Skill Assessment" from ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the details of my "ACS Processing":-
> 
> 
> 
> - Skill: ICT BA(261111)
> 
> - Date of application submission: 02-12-2016
> 
> - Date of positive skill assessment report release: 12-12-2016
> 
> - Processing Time: 10 Days
> 
> 
> 
> I have filled EOI 189 on 13-12-2016 i.e. yesterday and 190 NSW today i.e. 14-12-2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Guru
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Edu/Age : 15/30
> 
> PTE: L/R/W/S: 75 /70 /72 /86(10 points)
> 
> Spouse: 5
> 
> ACS logged: 02/12/2016
> 
> +ve assessment : 12/12/2016 (0 Points)
> 
> EOI (189) Logged - (60 points): 13/12/2016
> 
> EOI (190-NSW) Logged - (60+5 points): 14/12/2016
> 
> ITA Awaited :




Hi, Please don't waste your time with wait on 189 points with 60 points. Try to increase your PTE score and get invite immediately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JumlyS

Hi

i have already lodged my EOI (189-60 and 190 - 65)
I was under the impression when i did my ACS assessment one year ago (ICT BA)that experience after the degree will be only used to deduct the 2 yrs experience.. however, i understand through forums and friends that experience prior to degree will be counted for 2yrs deduction. (My degree was from 2010-2013)

In 2009 when i was working in a X company, it closed down due to mismanagement. Afterwards i was doing some sales job in few companies to start my degree in IT.. ( i have proof such as appointment letter, salary slips, Employee provident fund from central bank)

Question
-------------

1 - The Org i have worked on sales roles should i highlight to ACS as my renewal is around the corner.
2. Will they ask questions why i had not declared on my 1st assessment


----------



## guru_gillg

vipsonik1 said:


> Hi, Please don't waste your time with wait on 189 points with 60 points. Try to increase your PTE score and get invite immediately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. I am on Job.

Regards
Guru


----------



## aussie_dreams

WoW, finally all the pieces of jigsaw puzzle (R&R, PTE-A,Skill Assessment, EOI, Invite , VISA lodgement) have come together to complete the picture for me. Friends, i am very happy to share that by the grace of God i have received my PR Visa grant y'day. It has truly been an eventful journey for me & my family..

Finally a long wait has come to a sweet end, i am excited to explore and do new things in my life as i embark on a new journey. 

I thank you all for your valuable support extended and inputs shared over last several months, i would look forward to adding value to this forum as we move ahead. 

I Wish you GOOD LUCK and May you all get Speedy Invite/Grant/Jobs!!


----------



## vikaschandra

JumlyS said:


> Hi
> 
> i have already lodged my EOI (189-60 and 190 - 65)
> I was under the impression when i did my ACS assessment one year ago (ICT BA)that experience after the degree will be only used to deduct the 2 yrs experience.. however, i understand through forums and friends that experience prior to degree will be counted for 2yrs deduction. (My degree was from 2010-2013)
> 
> In 2009 when i was working in a X company, it closed down due to mismanagement. Afterwards i was doing some sales job in few companies to start my degree in IT.. ( i have proof such as appointment letter, salary slips, Employee provident fund from central bank)
> 
> Question
> -------------
> 
> 1 - The Org i have worked on sales roles should i highlight to ACS as my renewal is around the corner.
> 2. Will they ask questions why i had not declared on my 1st assessment


use the same documents that you had provided earlier + latest documents on your current job. 

No need to include the sales roles details as it is not going to add up to your experience


----------



## Abrockks

aussie_dreams said:


> WoW, finally all the pieces of jigsaw puzzle (R&R, PTE-A,Skill Assessment, EOI, Invite , VISA lodgement) have come together to complete the picture for me. Friends, i am very happy to share that by the grace of God i have received my PR Visa grant y'day. It has truly been an eventful journey for me & my family..
> 
> Finally a long wait has come to a sweet end, i am excited to explore and do new things in my life as i embark on a new journey.
> 
> I thank you all for your valuable support extended and inputs shared over last several months, i would look forward to adding value to this forum as we move ahead.
> 
> I Wish you GOOD LUCK and May you all get Speedy Invite/Grant/Jobs!!


Congratulations and Good Luck..!!


----------



## sharma_1987

@vasanth240 - did you get an invite in the last round which happened on 6th December? I have the same score.


----------



## sharma_1987

*Question for vasanth240 regarding EOI*



vasanth240 said:


> Still waiting for an invite


Hey Vasanth240 - did you get an invite in the last round?? I have the same score as yours.


----------



## kartheish

Dear All,

I have 65+5 (SS) and haven't submitted an EOI yet. I am planning to submit within a week. By end of March I will be in 60+5 (SS) range due to my age. Could someone please tell me the expected wait time for ITA? 

Thanks so much for all the support so far.


----------



## tikki2282

aussie_dreams said:


> WoW, finally all the pieces of jigsaw puzzle (R&R, PTE-A,Skill Assessment, EOI, Invite , VISA lodgement) have come together to complete the picture for me. Friends, i am very happy to share that by the grace of God i have received my PR Visa grant y'day. It has truly been an eventful journey for me & my family..
> 
> Finally a long wait has come to a sweet end, i am excited to explore and do new things in my life as i embark on a new journey.
> 
> I thank you all for your valuable support extended and inputs shared over last several months, i would look forward to adding value to this forum as we move ahead.
> 
> I Wish you GOOD LUCK and May you all get Speedy Invite/Grant/Jobs!!




Many congratulations. Your timelines please?


----------



## sonip

hi guys i have been silent on this thread for quite some time, but regularly see the forum and your thoughts.
Below is my breakup of points , would love to know estimate time for my invite.
Age- 30
PTE - 10
Employment-10
Education- 15
Total - 65(189)
Total - 65+5(190)
E.O.I D.O.E(189) - 5th October 2016
E.O.I D.O.E(190) - 11th November 2016
ANZCO Code - 261112 systems analyst


----------



## vipsonik1

sonip said:


> hi guys i have been silent on this thread for quite some time, but regularly see the forum and your thoughts.
> Below is my breakup of points , would love to know estimate time for my invite.
> Age- 30
> PTE - 10
> Employment-10
> Education- 15
> Total - 65(189)
> Total - 65+5(190)
> E.O.I D.O.E(189) - 5th October 2016
> E.O.I D.O.E(190) - 11th November 2016
> ANZCO Code - 261112 systems analyst




I'm in same boat as you are, I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. If you are not in rush , then sit back and wait for turn

If not then try appearing PTE again to score 20 points for instant invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

aussie_dreams said:


> WoW, finally all the pieces of jigsaw puzzle (R&R, PTE-A,Skill Assessment, EOI, Invite , VISA lodgement) have come together to complete the picture for me. Friends, i am very happy to share that by the grace of God i have received my PR Visa grant y'day. It has truly been an eventful journey for me & my family..
> 
> Finally a long wait has come to a sweet end, i am excited to explore and do new things in my life as i embark on a new journey.
> 
> I thank you all for your valuable support extended and inputs shared over last several months, i would look forward to adding value to this forum as we move ahead.
> 
> I Wish you GOOD LUCK and May you all get Speedy Invite/Grant/Jobs!!


Congratulations mate. Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## sreejithkm

aussie_dreams said:


> WoW, finally all the pieces of jigsaw puzzle (R&R, PTE-A,Skill Assessment, EOI, Invite , VISA lodgement) have come together to complete the picture for me. Friends, i am very happy to share that by the grace of God i have received my PR Visa grant y'day. It has truly been an eventful journey for me & my family..
> 
> Finally a long wait has come to a sweet end, i am excited to explore and do new things in my life as i embark on a new journey.
> 
> I thank you all for your valuable support extended and inputs shared over last several months, i would look forward to adding value to this forum as we move ahead.
> 
> I Wish you GOOD LUCK and May you all get Speedy Invite/Grant/Jobs!!



Congratulations, aussie_dreams. All the best.

Very glad to see a 261112 person receiving the grant. I am also in the same boat. My time line below. 

----------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age : 25 pts
Experience : 15 pts
PTE-A : 10 pts
Education : 15 pts
Partner Skills : 5 pts
189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16 (w/o PCC and Medicals)
PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16 (4 members family)
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JumlyS

Hi this post is regarding my EOI 

i have the following points (189-60/190-65) i have lodged the EOI myself. how does the SS works. Do i have to lodge SS prior to EOI or once i get a invitation as a result of EOI acceptance. 
or 
do we have to lodge a SS prior to EOI

When do i have to pay for NSW SS ??


----------



## SD2016

JumlyS said:


> Hi this post is regarding my EOI
> 
> i have the following points (189-60/190-65) i have lodged the EOI myself. how does the SS works. Do i have to lodge SS prior to EOI or once i get a invitation as a result of EOI acceptance.
> or
> do we have to lodge a SS prior to EOI
> 
> When do i have to pay for NSW SS ??


Different states process varies slightly. Hoping you applied for NSW SS. For NSW, there is no separate process for SS. It's through DIBP only with an option of NSW in SS page. 
Fees is to be paid later on, once they contact you.


----------



## vasanth240

sharma_1987 said:


> @vasanth240 - did you get an invite in the last round which happened on 6th December? I have the same score.


No, I did not get one. If I am not wrong, I think none of the pro-rata jobs did get an invite


----------



## sharma_1987

vasanth240 said:


> No, I did not get one. If I am not wrong, I think none of the pro-rata jobs did get an invite


Can you please explain, what does that mean?

I have 70 points for 189 and filed my eoi on 7th December


----------



## vasanth240

There is a high possibility that we might get the invite in the next round. In the last round DIBP for some reasons chose not to send out the invitation(There are speculations that it is probably a technical glitch). Hence we both most likely get it in the next round if they are sending out the invitation.


----------



## sharma_1987

vasanth240 said:


> There is a high possibility that we might get the invite in the next round. In the last round DIBP for some reasons chose not to send out the invitation(There are speculations that it is probably a technical glitch). Hence we both most likely get it in the next round if they are sending out the invitation.


I am going through an agency and it told me that DIBP did send invites in the last around. I think the number was around 900. I have applied for NSW SS as well with 75. Any idea how much time will that take? Sorry was asking so many things.


----------



## vasanth240

No, skillselect did not send any invite for ICT category at all irrespective of points, please note am telling that they did not send any "189 invites". However, NSW has sent few 190 invites, likewise VIC as well.

I expect that the next round happening on 21st December invites ICT BA with points 70+. But God knows!


----------



## ngenhit

I concur to that!

DIBP has admitted that they have not sent any invites at all for ICT categories under pro rata in the 7th December Round.

So we might see either a 120 ( 60 + 60) people round or a normal 60 people round this time on 21st December round to adjust for the reduction.

If it is a 120, it is going to help with the queue movement a lot!. The queue will move by a month or so!  and at the same time will not use up extra quota!!


----------



## sharma_1987

ngenhit said:


> I concur to that!
> 
> DIBP has admitted that they have not sent any invites at all for ICT categories under pro rata in the 7th December Round.
> 
> So we might see either a 120 ( 60 + 60) people round or a normal 60 people round this time on 21st December round to adjust for the reduction.
> 
> If it is a 120, it is going to help with the queue movement a lot!. The queue will move by a month or so!  and at the same time will not use up extra quota!!


Does DIBP share all this information on a site or any other link?


----------



## aussiedream87

sharma_1987 said:


> Does DIBP share all this information on a site or any other link?


not really


----------



## sharma_1987

*urgent query*



aussiedream87 said:


> not really



Thanks Aussiedream87..One more question. I have applied for both 189 & 190. If i get my invitation for NSW state sponsorship(190) first. Can I still put that on hold and wait for my 189 results?


----------



## vasanth240

You won't get an invite directly from NSW. You only get a nomination, later you have to apply in NSW website within 2 weeks. Then, NSW sends out invite post approval of your nomination, which generally is around 2 months. If you have created one EOI for both 189 and 190 then after you get one invite, EOI gets frozen.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I concur to that!
> 
> DIBP has admitted that they have not sent any invites at all for ICT categories under pro rata in the 7th December Round.
> 
> So we might see either a 120 ( 60 + 60) people round or a normal 60 people round this time on 21st December round to adjust for the reduction.
> 
> If it is a 120, it is going to help with the queue movement a lot!. The queue will move by a month or so!  and at the same time will not use up extra quota!!


Here's the flip side: the queue of 70 pointers has also built up, along with the number of EOIs returning to the pool after invite expiration. Not wishing to be a damp squib, but don't get your hopes up too much just yet.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Here's the flip side: the queue of 70 pointers has also built up, along with the number of EOIs returning to the pool after invite expiration. Not wishing to be a damp squib, but don't get your hopes up too much just yet.



Well, that is technically correct.  .. Trying to be optimistic :-D .


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> Well, that is technically correct.  .. Trying to be optimistic :-D .




Just to point out - Candidates, who didnt use their ITA will have a new DOE - which is the the date EOI returned to the pool. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879

sharma_1987 said:


> I am going through an agency and it told me that DIBP did send invites in the last around. I think the number was around 900. I have applied for NSW SS as well with 75. Any idea how much time will that take? Sorry was asking so many things.


Do you mean 900 only for 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts?!


----------



## andreyx108b

sherif22879 said:


> Do you mean 900 only for 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts?!




Overall . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## expat_ab

Dear Experts,

Need your help and opinion.

I am currently living in Australia in work visa. Does this prioritize the 189 application? My understanding it does not, but would like to have your views as well.

Below are my details and time lines. Do you think I can get the invitation in 21st December round?

189:
Systems Analyst (261112)
EOI Submitted: 24-November-2016
Points: 65

As I am eligible for 190 as well, so thinking whether I should wait for 189 or lodge 190. My preference obviously is 189 as it gives flexibility over location. Any suggestion please?


----------



## vipsonik1

expat_ab said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your help and opinion.
> 
> I am currently living in Australia in work visa. Does this prioritize the 189 application? My understanding it does not, but would like to have your views as well.
> 
> Below are my details and time lines. Do you think I can get the invitation in 21st December round?
> 
> 189:
> Systems Analyst (261112)
> EOI Submitted: 24-November-2016
> Points: 65
> 
> As I am eligible for 190 as well, so thinking whether I should wait for 189 or lodge 190. My preference obviously is 189 as it gives flexibility over location. Any suggestion please?




I would recommend to lodge 190 as well to be on the safer side and to avoid any surprises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879

Hi Experts,

is true that only 65 points achievers can get invitation for Systems analysts and ICT BA occupations?

so if I have only 60, this mean that I am not eligible?


----------



## vikaschandra

sherif22879 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> is true that only 65 points achievers can get invitation for Systems analysts and ICT BA occupations?
> 
> so if I have only 60, this mean that I am not eligible?


With 60 points you are eligible for 189 and with 55 for state. 

Though getting Invited with 60 for 189 is way too difficult at this time


----------



## andreyx108b

expat_ab said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your help and opinion.
> 
> I am currently living in Australia in work visa. Does this prioritize the 189 application? My understanding it does not, but would like to have your views as well.
> 
> Below are my details and time lines. Do you think I can get the invitation in 21st December round?
> 
> 189:
> Systems Analyst (261112)
> EOI Submitted: 24-November-2016
> Points: 65
> 
> As I am eligible for 190 as well, so thinking whether I should wait for 189 or lodge 190. My preference obviously is 189 as it gives flexibility over location. Any suggestion please?




Onshore applicants do usually get processed quicker, but not always. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vipiny

Guys, 

It is confirmed that DIBP did not send any invites on 7th December due to technical problem, they only sent 606 invites overall but none for ICT SA/BA. Please refer attached.


----------



## ngenhit

Vipiny said:


> Guys,
> 
> It is confirmed that DIBP did not send any invites on 7th December due to technical problem, they only sent 606 invites overall but none for ICT SA/BA. Please refer attached.



You can also directly post the results page 

7 December 2016 round results


And wow and just wow. 606 invites from a lot-wise quota of 1600 (for all emp codes together) is just too low!.


----------



## Winwan

Any invitation?


----------



## enygma

Anyone from BA/SA group?


----------



## grungejo

Invited. Sweet Christmas Gift


----------



## grungejo

enygma said:


> Anyone from BA/SA group?


Yes i got invite with 65 points. 

DOE 3/06/2016


----------



## grungejo

enygma said:


> Anyone from BA/SA group?


yes i got it with 65.


----------



## PreetPreet

Got invited!!!
E- mail says got invited so does skillselect account.
But where is the invitation letter??
Does anybody know how we get invitation letter??
DOE- 6/6/2016
Business analyst
65 Points
189


----------



## Winwan

I got invited


----------



## PreetPreet

Winwan said:


> I got invited


 Did u get the invitation letter in e-mail or skillselect??


----------



## vasanth240

Guys I have got my invite, ICT BA-189-70 points. Thank you all guys, for the help. God is great


----------



## PreetPreet

vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my invite, ICT BA-189-70 points. Thank you all guys, for the help. God is great


Did u get the invitation letter in e-mail or skillselect??
Where is invitation letter??
I got invited too.
But no letter in e-mail.


----------



## tikki2282

PreetPreet said:


> Got invited!!!
> E- mail says got invited so does skillselect account.
> But where is the invitation letter??
> Does anybody know how we get invitation letter??
> DOE- 6/6/2016
> Business analyst
> 65 Points
> 189




Congratulations and wish you all the best for the rest of the process.


----------



## tikki2282

Winwan said:


> I got invited




Congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my invite, ICT BA-189-70 points. Thank you all guys, for the help. God is great



Congratulations!


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations too all the folks. Kindly have your signatures updated and also update immitracker.

Thanks!


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Congratulations to the lucky ones.. 
So in short, the queue has *FINALLY* moved to somewhere around 19th June or more.. 
Ahhhh what a relief!!!
Technically this means nearly a jump of 30-40 days? If I remember correctly, It was somewhere near 18th May earlier ( ignoring the backward movement in last 2 rounds)??


----------



## Winwan

PreetPreet said:


> Did u get the invitation letter in e-mail or skillselect??



via email at 12.25 am sydney time

when i login to my skill select, the status is showing : invited


----------



## aussiedream87

australia_i_m_coming said:


> Congratulations to the lucky ones..
> So in short, the queue has *FINALLY* moved to somewhere around 19th June or more..
> Ahhhh what a relief!!!
> Technically this means nearly a jump of 30-40 days? If I remember correctly, It was somewhere near 18th May earlier ( ignoring the backward movement in last 2 rounds)??


It went back to April from May last time when I saw the cut off. Glad it moved ahead.


----------



## sumitn

PreetPreet said:


> Got invited!!!
> E- mail says got invited so does skillselect account.
> But where is the invitation letter??
> Does anybody know how we get invitation letter??
> DOE- 6/6/2016
> Business analyst
> 65 Points
> 189


Congratulations PreetPreet.
The email came after delay of 15-20 mins.
The invitation letter is under correspondence tab of your Skill select account once you log in.


----------



## sumitn

Winwan said:


> I got invited


Congratulations Winwan


----------



## Winwan

PreetPreet said:


> Did u get the invitation letter in e-mail or skillselect??
> Where is invitation letter??
> I got invited too.
> But no letter in e-mail.


if you login to skill select website. under correspondent tab. you can download the invitation confirmation letter.


----------



## sumitn

Guys i received invite today for 189. Thanks everyone for your help and wishing you best of luck.


----------



## vipsonik1

sumitn said:


> Guys i received invite today for 189. Thanks everyone for your help and wishing you best of luck.




How many points did you have and what was your EOI date ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Winwan said:


> I got invited




Points and EOI date please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS

Can applicants still expect invites after the first day of invitation round and until the next invitation round?

Where can we know the cut off date for both 189 and 190 (NSW) for job code 2611111 (ICT Business Analyst)?

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## Winwan

vipsonik1 said:


> Points and EOI date please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



in my signature:

EOI 2611 19 June 2016 65 points


----------



## sandeepss6s

*Got Grant y'all*

Thank you all for the help and support, this forum has always been there for all my queries and has helped me a lot in getting the grant. Sorry it has been a week since i got it but am posting just now.


----------



## tikki2282

sandeepss6s said:


> Thank you all for the help and support, this forum has always been there for all my queries and has helped me a lot in getting the grant. Sorry it has been a week since i got it but am posting just now.




Many congratulations Sandeep. All the best


----------



## Winwan

sandeepss6s said:


> Thank you all for the help and support, this forum has always been there for all my queries and has helped me a lot in getting the grant. Sorry it has been a week since i got it but am posting just now.


Congrats sandeep.


----------



## Gourav Kumar

Got invitation today....
EOI: 05-07-16
System Analyst: 65 Points


----------



## mchandna

Gourav Kumar said:


> Got invitation today....
> EOI: 05-07-16
> System Analyst: 65 Points




Hey Gaurav,

Congratulations.

Can you please clarify on what time you got your invite as I filed my 189 with 65 points (4th July)and still awaiting.

Thanks in Advance
Mohit Chandna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asnmumtaz

Waiting for invitation on 261111 ICT Business Analyst. Can anyone give a prediction by when I may have receive the invitation? 

Skilled Individual | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
VETASSESS Submitted: 10 November 2015
VETASSESS Positive: 15 November 2015
IELTS: 8(S), 8.5(L), 7.5(R), 6.5(W) :'(
EOI Submitted : June 24, 2016 (60 Points - 189)
EOI Invitation : Waiting...


----------



## ngenhit

Gourav Kumar said:


> Got invitation today....
> EOI: 05-07-16
> System Analyst: 65 Points






Wow just like i thought, Queue has been pushed to July from May!

Good news.

Congrats to everyone who got through!!


----------



## ngenhit

mchandna said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Can you please clarify on what time you got your invite as I filed my 189 with 65 points (4th July)and still awaiting.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Mohit Chandna
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Timezone difference: You're in India and He is in Aus maybe?... What's the time you filed your EOI?? Late night of 4th?


----------



## Gourav Kumar

Got call from agent this morning that you received an invitation and get ready with your all documents. He applied my EOI on 05 July 2016.


----------



## ngenhit

Gourav Kumar said:


> Got call from agent this morning that you received an invitation and get ready with your all documents. He applied my EOI on 05 July 2016.




Congrats dude!.


And thanks for confirming the same!!!


Good luck towards the grant!


----------



## Gourav Kumar

Thanks ngenhit.

in order to make sure I called again to my agent and he was saying the same thing and sent me the invitation email.


----------



## Gourav Kumar

This is what my agent sent to me.

21 Dec 2016

Dear GOURAV KUMAR

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## ngenhit

Gourav Kumar said:


> This is what my agent sent to me.
> 
> 21 Dec 2016
> 
> Dear GOURAV KUMAR
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator




That's it!

File your application and get the grant soon :-D


----------



## Gourav Kumar

Thanks,

For sure,
Just wanted to share information with forum members so that they have clear idea regarding possible cut cut off date for this code.


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

Gourav Kumar said:


> Thanks,
> 
> For sure,
> Just wanted to share information with forum members so that they have clear idea regarding possible cut cut off date for this code.


Congrats Gourav and everyone, who got the invitation today. It was so great round for BA/SA people after round on 1st september.

I filled my EOI on 29th June and still awaiting. Only concern is if cutoff's moved to july how come few people from june still waiting for their invites.

Any guess any one??


----------



## mchandna

ngenhit said:


> Timezone difference: You're in India and He is in Aus maybe?... What's the time you filed your EOI?? Late night of 4th?




My EOI filing is 4th July-11:09 PM EST(261111 with 65 points).The status still shows as submitted. Really clueless about this trend.

Seniors and Other experienced folks please help out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sandeepss6s said:


> Thank you all for the help and support, this forum has always been there for all my queries and has helped me a lot in getting the grant. Sorry it has been a week since i got it but am posting just now.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepss6s

All the best to all people waiting for invites/grants.


----------



## sreejithkm

*Grant for 261112*

Hello Friends.

Glad to share that me and family (myself, wife + 2 kids) have received the grant yesterday (20-Dec-16). It was a direct grant by GSM Brisbane.

Thank you for all those has helped to answer my queries and for those waiting for invite/grant, wish you all the best.

My processing time line is below:-

--------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)

Age:25 | Exp:15 | Eng:10 | Edu:15 | PS:5

189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
Grant : 20-Dec-16
IED : Nov-17
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## andreyx108b

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to share that me and family (myself, wife + 2 kids) have received the grant yesterday (20-Dec-16). It was a direct grant by GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all those has helped to answer my queries and for those waiting for invite/grant, wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> My processing time line is below:-
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> 
> 
> Age:25 | Exp:15 | Eng:10 | Edu:15 | PS:5
> 
> 
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
> 
> PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
> 
> Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
> 
> Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
> 
> Grant : 20-Dec-16
> 
> IED : Nov-17
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88

Hello Friends.

This is my first post in this forum. And first of all i like to say that i learned lot from this forum reading members post and comments. so i like to thank everyone for there great work.

I have a some problems regarding my EOI submission. I'm a chemical engineer and my wife is an ICT Business analyst. we both have less work experiences which give as less opportunity.

Point break down

Myself (Chemical Engineer)
Age:30
Education:15
IELTS (6.5): 0
Partner : 5
Total : 50

Wife (ICT BA)
Age:30
Education:15
IELTS (7.5): 10
Partner : 5
Total : 60

both are tried so many time with IELTS. But I didn't reach 7 and she stuck with 7.5.

so my first question is is there any way to get us through in EOI.

And in wife Skill assessment they mentioned that:

*(The following employment after January 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code)*

so can i include january in EOI or should i Include february onward..

Thanx


----------



## enygma

samanthaat88 said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum. And first of all i like to say that i learned lot from this forum reading members post and comments. so i like to thank everyone for there great work.
> 
> I have a some problems regarding my EOI submission. I'm a chemical engineer and my wife is an ICT Business analyst. we both have less work experiences which give as less opportunity.
> 
> Point break down
> 
> Myself (Chemical Engineer)
> Age:30
> Education:15
> IELTS (6.5): 0
> Partner : 5
> Total : 50
> 
> Wife (ICT BA)
> Age:30
> Education:15
> IELTS (7.5): 10
> Partner : 5
> Total : 60
> 
> both are tried so many time with IELTS. But I didn't reach 7 and she stuck with 7.5.
> 
> so my first question is is there any way to get us through in EOI.
> 
> And in wife Skill assessment they mentioned that:
> 
> *(The following employment after January 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code)*
> 
> so can i include january in EOI or should i Include february onward..
> 
> Thanx


Have you guys tried PTE? I am sure at least one of you would be able to push your language score up by 10 points and that should be enough for either of you to secure the invite.

Regarding your second question: You must count the experience from February onwards for points

Hope this helps


----------



## ngenhit

mchandna said:


> My EOI filing is 4th July-11:09 PM EST(261111 with 65 points).The status still shows as submitted. Really clueless about this trend.
> 
> Seniors and Other experienced folks please help out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




EST is 12 hours behind Australian time. Isn't it?.. So technically your application could've been filed on 5th afternoon ( Australian time) ! I assume.


----------



## ngenhit

enygma said:


> Have you guys tried PTE? I am sure at least one of you would be able to push your language score up by 10 points and that should be enough for either of you to secure the invite.
> 
> Regarding your second question: You must count the experience from February onwards for points
> 
> Hope this helps



@enygma 


Did you get the invite? I just saw your signature.


----------



## enygma

ngenhit said:


> @enygma
> 
> 
> Did you get the invite? I just saw your signature.


No man, this has become one long wait for me. 

Looks like for 65 pointers the EoI date has moved to somewhere around 20 Jun, post 21 Dec round.


----------



## mchandna

ngenhit said:


> EST is 12 hours behind Australian time. Isn't it?.. So technically your application could've been filed on 5th afternoon ( Australian time) ! I assume.




Thanks for your revert.

May be dats the case. That's the reason asked Gaurav for his exact EOI filing time.

I am still not sure about this invite trend as someone with 65 points (29th June ) isn't invited and 5th July invite is given with 65 points.

Awaiting more clarity 

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

Guys, Glad to inform that I got the invite from Victoria today.
It seems like they have now started sending invites to people starting today. Earlier they were waiting for the industry feedback to release the invites... All the best guys, more details in my signature.


----------



## samanthaat88

Thank you for your response. ..
But sad thing is in sri lanka there is a only one institute which conducting PTE A exams and its already filled untill february. Seems to be it's the only option to get through. Any way its again going to delay the overall process time.


----------



## fenz00

I got invited!
DOE- 1/6/2016
Business analyst
65 Points
189


----------



## vipsonik1

Gourav Kumar said:


> Got invitation today....
> EOI: 05-07-16
> System Analyst: 65 Points




Congratulations ! You bring a big ray of hope.. My EOI is 5-08-16 and keeping my fingers crossed to get an invite in next couple of rounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1234

*BA EOI invitation*

Hello all, I submitted my EOI on 01/07/2016 with 65points. How soon should i expect my invitation ? looking forward to your reply!!

Cheers


----------



## Pirvaosg

Hi

My EOI date is 5/7/2016 with 65 points for 189 ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
As updated by Gourav Kumar even i should get invite but nothing yet received

Also i checked myimmitracker.com and found there are some candidates after 20th June with Submitted status 

Hence not sure about the date movement in 21st Dec round. we will come to know exact date once it will get updated on the site

Also I have received invite from Victoria for SS 190 (valid till 29th January ). looking at current trend what you guys suggest if I go ahead with it or wait for invite for 189


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

Pirvaosg said:


> Hi
> 
> My EOI date is 5/7/2016 with 65 points for 189 ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
> As updated by Gourav Kumar even i should get invite but nothing yet received
> 
> Also i checked myimmitracker.com and found there are some candidates after 20th June with Submitted status
> 
> Hence not sure about the date movement in 21st Dec round. we will come to know exact date once it will get updated on the site
> 
> Also I have received invite from Victoria for SS 190 (valid till 29th January ). looking at current trend what you guys suggest if I go ahead with it or wait for invite for 189


Hey buddy

Its strange indeed. I filled my EOI dated 29 june 2016 and still waiting. Gaurav before updated invited status for 5th july on immitracker. But it is not visible there anymore. So their is something fishy with his status seems to me with that date. As off i can see this round cutoff is 20th june. Rest only department of education knows about it, who undertakes skillselect.

Cheers
Best of luck for next round.


----------



## lqs_aus

Congratulations to those who got invitation in this round.  best of luck who r still waiting including me .


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi everyone, I am planning to apply for 2 EOI's - one with 65 points 189 and second with 70 points State sponsorship NSW - 

My profile- 
ICT business analyst
PTE score 79+

Could you please provide your expert advice on how much time will it take for me to get a visa invite in both the cases. Also which of these would be faster for me to get a grant for Australia..

Thanks in advance


----------



## FFacs

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to apply for 2 EOI's - one with 65 points 189 and second with 70 points State sponsorship NSW -
> 
> My profile-
> ICT business analyst
> PTE score 79+
> 
> Could you please provide your expert advice on how much time will it take for me to get a visa invite in both the cases. Also which of these would be faster for me to get a grant for Australia..
> 
> Thanks in advance


189... a long time. 190 NSW, what's your points for experience?


----------



## FFacs

Congrats to all who got invited, happy to be proved wrong and see that the marker moved forward a decent whack. Congrats also to those waiting who must now feel there's a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## sharma_1987

FFacs said:


> 189... a long time. 190 NSW, what's your points for experience?


I am not getting any points for experience. I am a computer engineer though(not sure if this helps). By next year june i should get 5 points for my experience.


----------



## sharma_1987

sharma_1987 said:


> I am not getting any points for experience. I am a computer engineer though(not sure if this helps). By next year june i should get 5 points for my experience.


Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## systemanalystacs

can someone guide me on how long to wait for Approval from NSW Invite? I got the invite on 11/12 but still waiting for approval on the invitation.

__________________
ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 15 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 20
ACS applied:22/8/16 Result: 6/9/16
PTE 1 : R78L79S73W84
PTE 2 : R90L90S90W90
EOI 190 NSW: 04/12/16 Invite: 10/12/16 Applied : 12/12/16 
Approval ??
190 Lodged: 
IED: 
Validation Trip:


----------



## vipsonik1

systemanalystacs said:


> can someone guide me on how long to wait for Approval from NSW Invite? I got the invite on 11/12 but still waiting for approval on the invitation.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 15 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 20
> ACS applied:22/8/16 Result: 6/9/16
> PTE 1 : R78L79S73W84
> PTE 2 : R90L90S90W90
> EOI 190 NSW: 04/12/16 Invite: 10/12/16 Applied : 12/12/16
> Approval ??
> 190 Lodged:
> IED:
> Validation Trip:




For those of you wondering about the cut-off date for Dec 21st round, please view the results in the link below. The official cut-off is June28th 2016 for BA

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## systemanalystacs

vipsonik1 said:


> For those of you wondering about the cut-off date for Dec 21st round, please view the results in the link below. The official cut-off is June28th 2016 for BA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but this is for 189 visa, what about dates in 190 ?


----------



## vipsonik1

systemanalystacs said:


> but this is for 189 visa, what about dates in 190 ?




No dates for 190 , states invite at their own discretion and norms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Pirvaosg said:


> Hi
> 
> My EOI date is 5/7/2016 with 65 points for 189 ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
> As updated by Gourav Kumar even i should get invite but nothing yet received
> 
> Also i checked myimmitracker.com and found there are some candidates after 20th June with Submitted status
> 
> Hence not sure about the date movement in 21st Dec round. we will come to know exact date once it will get updated on the site
> 
> Also I have received invite from Victoria for SS 190 (valid till 29th January ). looking at current trend what you guys suggest if I go ahead with it or wait for invite for 189




I guess Gourav kumar has meant something else. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Hi Computer experts.....

My friend has query. Pls Pls Pls help him.

He is working software engineer from 2000 to 2016 (updated) ( Total 16 Years Experience)

During his work experience his non degree educations are given below.

1 ) Matric Completed 2000 (Non IT)
2) Intermediate Completed 2003 (Non IT)
3) B.Com Completed 2005 (Non IT)
4) MBA Completed 2011 (Non IT)

So, We have seen that 6 years work experience will deduct during ACS Assessment (With RPL Projects)

1) The Question is. Will ACS deduct 6 year experience from last degree (MBA) ""or"" will 6 year deduction will from Matric 2000??????

2) Can he get 15 points for education If ACS start deduction from 2000? 


regards
Hamid


----------



## FFacs

hamidaims said:


> Hi Computer experts.....
> 
> My friend has query. Pls Pls Pls help him.
> 
> He is working software engineer from 2000 to 2016 (updated) ( Total 16 Years Experience)
> 
> During his work experience his non degree educations are given below.
> 
> 1 ) Matric Completed 2000 (Non IT)
> 2) Intermediate Completed 2003 (Non IT)
> 3) B.Com Completed 2005 (Non IT)
> 4) MBA Completed 2011 (Non IT)
> 
> So, We have seen that 6 years work experience will deduct during ACS Assessment (With RPL Projects)
> 
> 1) The Question is. Will ACS deduct 6 year experience from last degree (MBA) ""or"" will 6 year deduction will from Matric 2000??????
> 
> 2) Can he get 15 points for education If ACS start deduction from 2000?
> 
> 
> regards
> Hamid


ACS will try to obtain the earliest possible Skills Met Date. It looks like you're right, RPL will likely be required. That being the case they will look for the earliest date he has both 6 years of positively assessed experience and the required qualification. I have no idea which qualification will be assessed as sufficient as I'm not familiar with the Indian education system. Once he has this met, any positively assessed experience after that date can be used for points.

Do note that the experience needs to be positively assessed in addition to the RPL being successful. Also note that the work needs to have been full time. If it was, I'm impressed that you friend managed to do a full time job AND study full time for the past 10 years - a superhero.


----------



## ngenhit

hamidaims said:


> Hi Computer experts.....
> 
> My friend has query. Pls Pls Pls help him.
> 
> He is working software engineer from 2000 to 2016 (updated) ( Total 16 Years Experience)
> 
> During his work experience his non degree educations are given below.
> 
> 1 ) Matric Completed 2000 (Non IT)
> 2) Intermediate Completed 2003 (Non IT)
> 3) B.Com Completed 2005 (Non IT)
> 4) MBA Completed 2011 (Non IT)
> 
> So, We have seen that 6 years work experience will deduct during ACS Assessment (With RPL Projects)
> 
> 1) The Question is. Will ACS deduct 6 year experience from last degree (MBA) ""or"" will 6 year deduction will from Matric 2000??????
> 
> 2) Can he get 15 points for education If ACS start deduction from 2000?
> 
> 
> regards
> Hamid



When did he start his full-time work experience?.

Im pretty sure, atleast bachelors finish date will be taken as base date. 

Software engineer needs bachelors education I believe to start working. For sure, they won't consider 2000/2003.


MBA is irrelevant when someone has a ICT/IT bachelors. But in this case, even Im wondering like FFacs how he managed over ten years of education while having full time work as Software engineer(???)

Again, Deducted years is from the full time experience as software engineer.


----------



## akshat13

*Doubt*

Hi Seniors,

I have few queries and would appreciate your replies. Firstly, I would like to know that I filled my EOI (190) with 65 points in September after obtaining my ACS result(Sep 2016). However, from December my increased experience has added 5 more points. Currently, my EOI is with 70 points (190). I am working for the same employer. Do I need to do my ACS again? 

Secondly, my original EOI with 65 points made in September and later updated to 70 points by December 1. Going by the trend when can I expect EOI invite?


----------



## vipsonik1

akshat13 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> I have few queries and would appreciate your replies. Firstly, I would like to know that I filled my EOI (190) with 65 points in September after obtaining my ACS result(Sep 2016). However, from December my increased experience has added 5 more points. Currently, my EOI is with 70 points (190). I am working for the same employer. Do I need to do my ACS again?
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, my original EOI with 65 points made in September and later updated to 70 points by December 1. Going by the trend when can I expect EOI invite?




With 70points, you can expect in invite on Jan 4th invitation round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

akshat13 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have few queries and would appreciate your replies. Firstly, I would like to know that I filled my EOI (190) with 65 points in September after obtaining my ACS result(Sep 2016). However, from December my increased experience has added 5 more points. Currently, my EOI is with 70 points (190). I am working for the same employer. Do I need to do my ACS again?
> 
> Secondly, my original EOI with 65 points made in September and later updated to 70 points by December 1. Going by the trend when can I expect EOI invite?


For 190 there are no rounds and the nomination happens at the discretion of States. In case you have applied for nomination from NSW then remember that they give preference to Experience and English language points, higher the scores in these two better are the chances of securing a nomination.

All the best.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS

akshat13 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have few queries and would appreciate your replies. Firstly, I would like to know that I filled my EOI (190) with 65 points in September after obtaining my ACS result(Sep 2016). However, from December my increased experience has added 5 more points. Currently, my EOI is with 70 points (190). I am working for the same employer. Do I need to do my ACS again?
> 
> Secondly, my original EOI with 65 points made in September and later updated to 70 points by December 1. Going by the trend when can I expect EOI invite?


Your ACS result is valid until September 2018 so you don't have to get it done again. Once you get an invite, you need to submit an experience letter from your current employer or statutory declaration from your lead or manager from your current job to prove that your current role matches job code that you have applied.

Since you have 70 points for 190 visa, you have a greater chance of getting an invite sooner. Eventually, it depends how many candidates are in the queue with higher points in English and Experience. 

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## akshat13

enygma said:


> For 190 there are no rounds and the nomination happens at the discretion of States. In case you have applied for nomination from NSW then remember that they give preference to Experience and English language points, higher the scores in these two better are the chances of securing a nomination.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. 

I have 10 points from PTE (73+ overall) and 15 points from my experience.


----------



## hamidaims

Experts please tell me, Can we claim work experience from 16 years of age in RPL Assessment for Software Engineer?

or Can claim experience after 18 years of age?


----------



## ngenhit

hamidaims said:


> Experts please tell me, Can we claim work experience from 16 years of age in RPL Assessment for Software Engineer?
> 
> or Can claim experience after 18 years of age?




Have already replied to your question.



Do your assessment first. ACS will tell you the month and year from which you can claim points in the assessment. That's all that can be told about it.

For sure, you cannot claim Software Engineer experience from either the age of 16 or 18 :-\ .


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> Have already replied to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your assessment first. ACS will tell you the month and year from which you can claim points in the assessment. That's all that can be told about it.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure, you cannot claim Software Engineer experience from either the age of 16 or 18 :-\ .




Well, i guess person can claim after getting school degree. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

andreyx108b said:


> Well, i guess person can claim after getting school degree.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Are You 100% sure that software engineer can start from school degree..
some people are saying that you can not claim points from age 16 or 18....

Please elaborate....


----------



## hamidaims

ngenhit said:


> Have already replied to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Do your assessment first. ACS will tell you the month and year from which you can claim points in the assessment. That's all that can be told about it.
> 
> For sure, you cannot claim Software Engineer experience from either the age of 16 or 18 :-\ .


Are You 100% sure that software engineer can start from school degree..
some people are saying that you can not claim points from age 16 or 18....

Please elaborate....


----------



## andreyx108b

hamidaims said:


> Are You 100% sure that software engineer can start from school degree..
> 
> some people are saying that you can not claim points from age 16 or 18....
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate....




As i said above: "i guess".

For definite answer contact ACS. They will respond. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Your work experience is considered only from the time you successfully completed your bachelor degree, not even after a relevant diploma. That's my experience with ACS.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

*ICT Business Analyst-EOI Submitted*

Hello All,

Could somebody let me know the chances of getting invitation with 60 points under ICT Business Analyst ?

I have submitted my EOI on 24-Dec-2016. 

Thanks,
Sai Kishore


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> Your work experience is considered only from the time you successfully completed your bachelor degree, not even after a relevant diploma. That's my experience with ACS.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




This is only in case of you having degree. In case of RPL, where person has no degree, the date from when you can count w/e is a bit unclear.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

benisrael said:


> Your work experience is considered only from the time you successfully completed your bachelor degree, not even after a relevant diploma. That's my experience with ACS.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Dear I am talking about RPL assessment. In RPL, before bachelor degree experience counts...


----------



## Winwan

hamidaims said:


> Dear I am talking about RPL assessment. In RPL, before bachelor degree experience counts...



Nobody here could give you a correct answer. Only ACS can. RPL is assessed case by case.


----------



## andreyx108b

Winwan said:


> Nobody here could give you a correct answer. Only ACS can. RPL is assessed case by case.




I guess if someone had gone through similar case, can suggest, but it is way too detailed, especially in regards to the age. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could somebody let me know the chances of getting invitation with 60 points under ICT Business Analyst ?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 24-Dec-2016.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sai Kishore


What is your point breakup.. You should try to increase your points. 

hannibal


----------



## june14ashish

It looks dibp released 180 invites that's why queue moved till 28th June. My EOI date is 14th July for BA with 65 points ? Do you guys think I have a chance to get invite in Jan month or it could be delayed ?? Thanks


----------



## hamidaims

Can any expert tell me If someone submit EOI as an Auditor. After some days he submit EOI in ICT. after getting invitation as ICT, he withdraw Auditor EOI.
After getting ICT EOI he submit visa application.

Can it impact on his visa? As he is already withdraw his Auditor EOI....
Can DIBP access his EOI submission history?


----------



## ngenhit

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert tell me If someone submit EOI as an Auditor. After some days he submit EOI in ICT. after getting invitation as ICT, he withdraw Auditor EOI.
> After getting ICT EOI he submit visa application.
> 
> Can it impact on his visa? As he is already withdraw his Auditor EOI....
> Can DIBP access his EOI submission history?



Wow? Wow!

and just Wow!

This person got both ACS assessment ( for ICT ) and Auditors ??.. Highly impossible with the same non overlapping work experience.


an ICT Business Analyst cannot be normally an "Auditor" , unless the experience was different and was non overlapping!. If they catch this during the background check, that person is probably going to be flagged for life.


----------



## benisrael

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert tell me If someone submit EOI as an Auditor. After some days he submit EOI in ICT. after getting invitation as ICT, he withdraw Auditor EOI.
> After getting ICT EOI he submit visa application.
> 
> Can it impact on his visa? As he is already withdraw his Auditor EOI....
> Can DIBP access his EOI submission history?


How did you manage to have both? If it's genuine, and your experiences don't overlap you shouldn't have any issue. 

Btw, we're not talking about IT auditor by any chance, are we?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert tell me If someone submit EOI as an Auditor. After some days he submit EOI in ICT. after getting invitation as ICT, he withdraw Auditor EOI.
> After getting ICT EOI he submit visa application.
> 
> Can it impact on his visa? As he is already withdraw his Auditor EOI....
> Can DIBP access his EOI submission history?


Dear Friend,

I have a similar situation. I am Chartered Accountant with SAP Financials certification. Worked for IT companies for 9 years as SAP financial expert in taxation - that makes me eligible for ICT BA and also for CA field as well. After that I quit IT jobs and am working as a CA in practice since 5 years. So, that makes me eligible for both NOCs.

But I did not apply under Auditor, as the cutoff there is 70 at present and I have 65 points. Hence I applied under ICT BA.

So, if you have a similar situation and can qualify and quantify the experience as an Auditor and ICT BA separately, then no need to be worried.


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi all, First of all thanks a lot of sharing all this information. This is really helpful.

Points break up:

English language ability - PTE = 20
Age = 30
Education - Comupter engg = 15
State sponsorship = 5
Occupation = ICT business analyst 

Total = 70 points 

I have got 20 points in PTE and I have completed my masters as well.

Can you please provide me any tentative date 
1 - by which i should expect an invite from NSW state for ICT 261111 if i file my EOI on 1st jan. 
2- Total VISA processing time with this score

Your expert advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ngenhit

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi all, First of all thanks a lot of sharing all this information. This is really helpful.
> 
> Points break up:
> 
> English language ability - PTE = 20
> Age = 30
> Education - Comupter engg = 15
> State sponsorship = 5
> Occupation = ICT business analyst
> 
> Total = 70 points
> 
> I have got 20 points in PTE and I have completed my masters as well.
> 
> Can you please provide me any tentative date
> 1 - by which i should expect an invite from NSW state for ICT 261111 if i file my EOI on 1st jan.
> 2- Total VISA processing time with this score
> 
> Your expert advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anytime ... It is highly subjective for NSW and other state nominations. No strict cutoff or quota for state nominations.

Visa processing time is dependent on the case officer and the quality of your application and evidences. Not on the score.


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> Anytime ... It is highly subjective for NSW and other state nominations. No strict cutoff or quota for state nominations.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa processing time is dependent on the case officer and the quality of your application and evidences. Not on the score.




Average processing is 75 days. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

*Help on EOI*

Hi Experts,

Greetings!!!

I have ACS done as ICT Systems Analyst. 263112.

I have 60 points now and with increase in experience to more than 5 years my points will be increased to 65 in June 2017. 

From the current trend I can see that people who have submitted EOI with 65 points in Dec 2015 got invited in August 2016.

Taking reference of the above case can I modify my EOI in advance without actually attaining 5+ years of experience so that I can satisfy the criteria as early as possible post June.

Thanks and Regards,
Karthik

PTE - 10 points
ACS -> 23rd March, 2016
EOI -> 25th March, 2016 (60 points -> 189)
EOI -> 21st April, 2016 (65 points -> 190)


----------



## FFacs

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Greetings!!!
> 
> I have ACS done as ICT Systems Analyst. 263112.
> 
> I have 60 points now and with increase in experience to more than 5 years my points will be increased to 65 in June 2017.
> 
> From the current trend I can see that people who have submitted EOI with 65 points in Dec 2015 got invited in August 2016.
> 
> Taking reference of the above case can I modify my EOI in advance without actually attaining 5+ years of experience so that I can satisfy the criteria as early as possible post June.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Karthik
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> ACS -> 23rd March, 2016
> EOI -> 25th March, 2016 (60 points -> 189)
> EOI -> 21st April, 2016 (65 points -> 190)


No. You will need to fill out the dates for your experience in the EOI. The only way to indicate more experience than you actually have would be to lie about your work dates or indicate more experience than you actually have. That would be misrepresentation and fraudulent.


----------



## andreyx108b

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have ACS done as ICT Systems Analyst. 263112.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 60 points now and with increase in experience to more than 5 years my points will be increased to 65 in June 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> From the current trend I can see that people who have submitted EOI with 65 points in Dec 2015 got invited in August 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking reference of the above case can I modify my EOI in advance without actually attaining 5+ years of experience so that I can satisfy the criteria as early as possible post June.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> 
> ACS -> 23rd March, 2016
> 
> EOI -> 25th March, 2016 (60 points -> 189)
> 
> EOI -> 21st April, 2016 (65 points -> 190)




With 60 very low chance... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Greetings!!!
> 
> I have ACS done as ICT Systems Analyst. 263112.
> 
> I have 60 points now and with increase in experience to more than 5 years my points will be increased to 65 in June 2017.
> 
> From the current trend I can see that people who have submitted EOI with 65 points in Dec 2015 got invited in August 2016.
> 
> Taking reference of the above case can I modify my EOI in advance without actually attaining 5+ years of experience so that I can satisfy the criteria as early as possible post June.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Karthik
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> ACS -> 23rd March, 2016
> EOI -> 25th March, 2016 (60 points -> 189)
> EOI -> 21st April, 2016 (65 points -> 190)





I do not think that it is possible to give a future date for the employment period end date.

Therefore, you cannot provide June 2017 as the end date in advance. When you attain enough experience your EOI will automatically update on its own as long as the end date is left as blank ( as it is the present job ) . EOI date would change to June 2017 though.


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> I do not think that it is possible to give a future date for the employment period end date.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, you cannot provide June 2017 as the end date in advance. When you attain enough experience your EOI will automatically update on its own as long as the end date is left as blank ( as it is the present job ) . EOI date would change to June 2017 though.




Just leave it open. At a later stage when employment will cease- notify DIBP


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

DOE-4th July... Got invite (65 Points)

Skillselect updated to 'INVITED'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

mchandna said:


> DOE-4th July... Got invite (65 Points)
> 
> Skillselect updated to 'INVITED'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations:
In addition ti the skillselect update, was there an an email triggered or u kept looking at the skillsect every other day


----------



## Pirvaosg

*Got the 189 Invite*

Got the 189 Invite for 261111
points 65
EOI 5th July 2016

Luckily my 190 Vic was about to get expired by month end
now i can withdraw 190 and go ahead with 189

Thanks


----------



## enygma

Invited!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations for the ITA guys


----------



## RajforAUS

Pirvaosg said:


> Got the 189 Invite for 261111
> points 65
> EOI 5th July 2016
> 
> Luckily my 190 Vic was about to get expired by month end
> now i can withdraw 190 and go ahead with 189
> 
> Thanks


Generally, how long are the invites valid? For ex: Assume I have a 189/190 invite, how much time will have?

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

Hi Guys, With god's grace, I got my invitation today. Really thankful for amazing support i had from this group. 
My EOI date 29 june 2016
261111 (189 on 65 points)
Best of luck to all of you guys
Thanks


----------



## vipsonik1

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys, With god's grace, I got my invitation today. Really thankful for amazing support i had from this group.
> My EOI date 29 june 2016
> 261111 (189 on 65 points)
> Best of luck to all of you guys
> Thanks




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

adckbj88 said:


> Congratulations:
> In addition ti the skillselect update, was there an an email triggered or u kept looking at the skillsect every other day




Hey

There was an email trigger too 

Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Anyone else invited in this round ? Please share your EOI date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Guys, With god's grace, I got my invitation today. Really thankful for amazing support i had from this group.
> My EOI date 29 june 2016
> 261111 (189 on 65 points)
> Best of luck to all of you guys
> Thanks


Congratulations Abhishek


----------



## hamidaims

I need help from seniors.....Only help required from RPL Assessment experts.

My Non ICT Qualification Completed:

Matric = 2000
FSC = 2003
B.Com= 2005 
MBA = 2011

Work Experience from 2002 to date in Software Engineering field with many promotions.
I have completed RPL form. Now, I am facing difficulties in assessment.

In assessment from ACS. There are few steps.

1 = Introduction
2 = Contact
3 = Relevant Qualification
4 = Relevant Work Experience
5 = RPL & Project
5 = Submit.

I am facing difficulties in Step 3.........

My Questions are:

1 = I have Non-ICT Education....Should I give details of my education in step 3 ?

2 = If No, then how will I get points for my education?

3 = Some people telling me that I should also submit assessment for my education from VETASSESS. Is this correct information? 

4 = If It is correct then during submission of EOI which assessment will I mention? ACS or VETASSESS?

Please advice me as soon as possible. I am very confuse.


----------



## june14ashish

Pirvaosg said:


> Got the 189 Invite for 261111
> points 65
> EOI 5th July 2016
> 
> Luckily my 190 Vic was about to get expired by month end
> now i can withdraw 190 and go ahead with 189
> 
> Thanks


From this it seems the cutoff moved to 5th july , just only 7 days , That's bad.Anyone else who got invite after 5th july , please update ?

Thanks!


----------



## planetvibhor

A question. For the 189 Visa, do only principal applicant have to appear for english language test (ielts or PTE) or do every secondary applicant have to appear for the test as well.

Thanks.


----------



## vipsonik1

planetvibhor said:


> A question. For the 189 Visa, do only principal applicant have to appear for english language test (ielts or PTE) or do every secondary applicant have to appear for the test as well.
> 
> Thanks.




One of the following is required for secondary applicant- Get a letter from university stating the candidate has completed degree in English medium OR Appear for PTE with basic passing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations Abhishek



Thanks Aussiedream87

It was a long wait but finally paid off. Feeling relaxed and lodged my visa today.
Wish you all the best as well buddy. Hope you along with others get invite soon as well

Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Thanks Aussiedream87
> 
> It was a long wait but finally paid off. Feeling relaxed and lodged my visa today.
> Wish you all the best as well buddy. Hope you along with others get invite soon as well
> 
> Cheers


appreciate it Abhishek. Can you share your timelines?


----------



## andreyx108b

planetvibhor said:


> A question. For the 189 Visa, do only principal applicant have to appear for english language test (ielts or PTE) or do every secondary applicant have to appear for the test as well.
> 
> Thanks.




Test, education in English or payment of VAC2.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86

Hi Guys,

Please help me decide.

I have submitted my EOI on 7th Dec with 65 points for 261112 Systems Analyst.

1. Should i retake PTE to increase my points to 70? i got 8,8.7.5 and 7 in IELTS with 1 month preparation. I think i can score better in PTE with more effort.

2. Are there any preference given to EOI that are submitted onshore? I am currently in Melbourne on 457 visa. 

Thank you in advance

Regards,
Vinoth


----------



## RajforAUS

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me decide.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Dec with 65 points for 261112 Systems Analyst.
> 
> 1. Should i retake PTE to increase my points to 70? i got 8,8.7.5 and 7 in IELTS with 1 month preparation. I think i can score better in PTE with more effort.
> 
> 2. Are there any preference given to EOI that are submitted onshore? I am currently in Melbourne on 457 visa.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Vinoth


Hi Vinoth, 

1. Response for your 1st point: you can definitely do better on PTE. But don't take it for granted since you did well on IELTS (I was in similar situation). You still need to practice to attempt the various PTE sections with right strategy. 

Better the overall score, higher or sooner the chances of getting your Invite.

2. I am not sure if it helps being onshore. I feel the EOI may calculate points for your Australia experience or study.


All the best.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## dvinoth86

RajforAUS said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> 1. Response for your 1st point: you can definitely do better on PTE. But don't take it for granted since you did well on IELTS (I was in similar situation). You still need to practice to attempt the various PTE sections with right strategy.
> 
> Better the overall score, higher or sooner the chances of getting your Invite.
> 
> 2. I am not sure if it helps being onshore. I feel the EOI may calculate points for your Australia experience or study.
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Thank you


----------



## dvinoth86

I submitted my EOI on Dec 7th, 2016, one day after you had submitted.
Which state sponsorship did you receive for 190 visa?


----------



## vikaschandra

RajforAUS said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> 1. Response for your 1st point: you can definitely do better on PTE. But don't take it for granted since you did well on IELTS (I was in similar situation). You still need to practice to attempt the various PTE sections with right strategy.
> 
> Better the overall score, higher or sooner the chances of getting your Invite.
> 
> 2. I am not sure if it helps being onshore. I feel the EOI may calculate points for your Australia experience or study.
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


No preference given to onshore candidates its all points based. Higher the points faster the invite


----------



## Ausmegka

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me decide.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Dec with 65 points for 261112 Systems Analyst.
> 
> 1. Should i retake PTE to increase my points to 70? i got 8,8.7.5 and 7 in IELTS with 1 month preparation. I think i can score better in PTE with more effort.
> 
> 2. Are there any preference given to EOI that are submitted onshore? I am currently in Melbourne on 457 visa.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Vinoth


Hi, I would definitely recommend you to try getting a better score on PTE so that you can secure your invitation with higher points.


----------



## sharma.abhishek.1986

aussiedream87 said:


> appreciate it Abhishek. Can you share your timelines?


Hi Aussiedreams87

My details are:

EOI lodged 29th june 2016 (189 under 261111 with 65 points)
Invited on 4th JAN 2017
visa Lodged 5th JAN 2017

All the best
Cheers


----------



## FFacs

june14ashish said:


> From this it seems the cutoff moved to 5th july , just only 7 days , That's bad.Anyone else who got invite after 5th july , please update ?
> 
> Thanks!


If that's correct then we can extrapolate the following. At 60 invites per round there are enough invites left for another 7.7 rounds, which means (roughly) 7.7 weeks move forwards. That brings the cut off date for 2016-17 to approx 28-August. With current trends, anyone who lodged after that will likely be unhappy this year. Currently looks likely to close mid-April.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> If that's correct then we can extrapolate the following. At 60 invites per round there are enough invites left for another 7.7 rounds, which means (roughly) 7.7 weeks move forwards. That brings the cut off date for 2016-17 to approx 28-August. With current trends, anyone who lodged after that will likely be unhappy this year. Currently looks likely to close mid-April.


Actually, there are 462 slots left now.

If there are 60 invites per round, we can expect 6-7 days of the Date Of Effect from the 65s queue, that would lead to around 22 - 30 August 2016 as this years queue end date by the last round at April middle/end ( quota will be done by then)

As I've told before, unless there's a 120 or 180 round in Jan or Feb this means a pretty lengthy wait from April to July, and thereafter, 1 or 2 rounds extra for clearing up the 70s queue of April - July.


I guess I'll be on of those who are going to be on the ledge for those 5 months!


----------



## june14ashish

ngenhit said:


> Actually, there are 462 slots left now.
> 
> If there are 60 invites per round, we can expect 6-7 days of the Date Of Effect from the 65s queue, that would lead to around 22 - 30 August 2016 as this years queue end date by the last round at April middle/end ( quota will be done by then)
> 
> As I've told before, unless there's a 120 or 180 round in Jan or Feb this means a pretty lengthy wait from April to July, and thereafter, 1 or 2 rounds extra for clearing up the 70s queue of April - July.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be on of those who are going to be on the ledge for those 5 months!



Also don't forget the trend of queue moving back and the reason is these 180 plus invites in one round when those EOI's gets expired ( after 2 months) they become active again to be picked up and hence it causes the queue to move back, This happenned in Sep 1st round when after Nov 1st queue moved back so that causes more delays. Hoping for the best....


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Aussiedreams87
> 
> My details are:
> 
> EOI lodged 29th june 2016 (189 under 261111 with 65 points)
> Invited on 4th JAN 2017
> visa Lodged 5th JAN 2017
> 
> All the best
> Cheers




Good luck mate!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

ngenhit said:


> Actually, there are 462 slots left now.
> 
> If there are 60 invites per round, we can expect 6-7 days of the Date Of Effect from the 65s queue, that would lead to around 22 - 30 August 2016 as this years queue end date by the last round at April middle/end ( quota will be done by then)
> 
> As I've told before, unless there's a 120 or 180 round in Jan or Feb this means a pretty lengthy wait from April to July, and thereafter, 1 or 2 rounds extra for clearing up the 70s queue of April - July.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be on of those who are going to be on the ledge for those 5 months!


Agreed....and well, is there a risk for BA not to feature in SOL for next year? or maybe lesser seats?
I'm far behind anyway, applying ACS assessment next week (hopefully... HR letter awaited from first company since ages!)


----------



## sumitn

hamidaims said:


> I need help from seniors.....Only help required from RPL Assessment experts.
> 
> My Non ICT Qualification Completed:
> 
> Matric = 2000
> FSC = 2003
> B.Com= 2005
> MBA = 2011
> 
> Work Experience from 2002 to date in Software Engineering field with many promotions.
> I have completed RPL form. Now, I am facing difficulties in assessment.
> 
> In assessment from ACS. There are few steps.
> 
> 1 = Introduction
> 2 = Contact
> 3 = Relevant Qualification
> 4 = Relevant Work Experience
> 5 = RPL & Project
> 5 = Submit.
> 
> I am facing difficulties in Step 3.........
> 
> My Questions are:
> 
> 1 = I have Non-ICT Education....Should I give details of my education in step 3 ?
> 
> 2 = If No, then how will I get points for my education?
> 
> 3 = Some people telling me that I should also submit assessment for my education from VETASSESS. Is this correct information?
> 
> 4 = If It is correct then during submission of EOI which assessment will I mention? ACS or VETASSESS?
> 
> Please advice me as soon as possible. I am very confuse.



I have gone through same route, this is what you need to do.

1 = Yes you should still give details of your Non-ICT education (College and Masters) to ACS. They will state in the assessment letter that they are unable to comment on your education.

2 - You will get points for education by getting a points bases test advice from vetassess. Here's the link https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice. Send them your application after you have received outcome from ACS. Vetassess takes between 1-2 points for assessment.

3 = Correct

4 = You will mention ACS as they will evaluate your professional experience and award points accordingly. Vetassess letter will be useful when you file VISA.

Just relax and follow this approach. For now your RPL and wait for outcome.


----------



## sumitn

vipsonik1 said:


> One of the following is required for secondary applicant- Get a letter from university stating the candidate has completed degree in English medium OR Appear for PTE with basic passing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search the forum, you will find the sample format with the language required to be printed on the letter by the college / university.


----------



## aussiedream87

sharma.abhishek.1986 said:


> Hi Aussiedreams87
> 
> My details are:
> 
> EOI lodged 29th june 2016 (189 under 261111 with 65 points)
> Invited on 4th JAN 2017
> visa Lodged 5th JAN 2017
> 
> All the best
> Cheers


all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Agreed....and well, is there a risk for BA not to feature in SOL for next year? or maybe lesser seats?
> 
> I'm far behind anyway, applying ACS assessment next week (hopefully... HR letter awaited from first company since ages!)




I dont think there is a risk. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there is a risk.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dears:

I have 2 questions:

1. Are there any chances of removing 26111 from SOL for the upcoming year 2017, i.e. from JUL-2017 onwards?

2. And if it is removed, will we be able to apply for state for 26111?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## andreyx108b

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dears:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Are there any chances of removing 26111 from SOL for the upcoming year 2017, i.e. from JUL-2017 onwards?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And if it is removed, will we be able to apply for state for 26111?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.




261111/2? 

1. highly unlikely.

2. no (unless state sponsorship) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ

andreyx108b said:


> 261111/2?
> 
> 1. highly unlikely.
> 
> 2. no (unless state sponsorship)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks dear for the quick response. Can I ask what is your basis/facts for the 1st answer? and sorry I did not get the answer for 2nd question. Do you mean to say that if it is removed from SOL, we will not be able to apply even for state?

Thanks again for your time bro.


----------



## andreyx108b

Agressive_OZ said:


> Thanks dear for the quick response. Can I ask what is your basis/facts for the 1st answer? and sorry I did not get the answer for 2nd question. Do you mean to say that if it is removed from SOL, we will not be able to apply even for state?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time bro.




Based on my own experience on this forum, knowledge of Aus market, i am BA myself working and hiring BAs myself. There is a shortage of BAs. However, we never know, but i trust that removal highly unlikely.

2. As i said, unless state sponsored, which means if a state has 261111/2 on a list, it can sponsor you for SC190. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ

andreyx108b said:


> Based on my own experience on this forum, knowledge of Aus market, i am BA myself working and hiring BAs myself. There is a shortage of BAs. However, we never know, but i trust that removal highly unlikely.
> 
> 2. As i said, unless state sponsored, which means if a state has 261111/2 on a list, it can sponsor you for SC190.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ok. Thanks a lot bro for your time. My EOI date is 30-SEP-2016 with 65 points. So I am waiting for 189, but seems like won't get a chance this year


----------



## ngenhit

june14ashish said:


> Also don't forget the trend of queue moving back and the reason is these 180 plus invites in one round when those EOI's gets expired ( after 2 months) they become active again to be picked up and hence it causes the queue to move back, This happened in Sep 1st round when after Nov 1st queue moved back so that causes more delays. Hoping for the best....


totally incorrect. They do not send 'extra' invites just because there were EOIs coming back to queue.

I was under the same impression till two months back. But alas, DIBP has decided to stick on to 60 people rounds strictly. Even with that, the rounds will use up the quota by April end.

And, about the 180 round, it was 60+ extra 60 + a bonus 60 round. The extra 60 was used since there were 0 invites in the round prior to that. A bonus 60, hopefully something they can repeat twice!


And now on to hopeful talks:

From my calculation, there are 2.75 people applying everyday on average with 65 points and around 40 people with 70 points apply every 14 days.

so a bonus 60 people round (total 120 ) will move the queue by 22 day ( total = 22 + 6 days). Therefore, If they have 120 (with bonus 60) rounds twice in feb and march...then Im pretty sure queue date for 65s will end with 30 - Sep.


----------



## aussiedream87

andreyx108b said:


> Based on my own experience on this forum, knowledge of Aus market, i am BA myself working and hiring BAs myself. There is a shortage of BAs. However, we never know, but i trust that removal highly unlikely.
> 
> 2. As i said, unless state sponsored, which means if a state has 261111/2 on a list, it can sponsor you for SC190.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


*@andreyx108b* I know who to reach out to now when I have my PR


----------



## Phattu_tota

andreyx108b said:


> Based on my own experience on this forum, knowledge of Aus market, i am BA myself working and hiring BAs myself. There is a shortage of BAs. However, we never know, but i trust that removal highly unlikely.
> 
> 2. As i said, unless state sponsored, which means if a state has 261111/2 on a list, it can sponsor you for SC190.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks

Can we also safely assume that this is also because BA was not flagged in 2016-17 for removal in 2017-18?


----------



## lqs_aus

Will someone having Hyperthyroidism and Thyroid nodule ( Goiter) be able to clear medicals for 189? 
Any one having similar experience?


----------



## asimadeel

*The Myth Solver Prediction*



ngenhit said:


> And now on to hopeful talks:
> 
> From my calculation, there are 2.75 people applying everyday on average with 65 points and around 40 people with 70 points apply every 14 days.
> 
> so a bonus 60 people round (total 120 ) will move the queue by 22 day ( total = 22 + 6 days). Therefore, If they have 120 (with bonus 60) rounds twice in feb and march...then Im pretty sure queue date for 65s will end with 30 - Sep.


Dear If we calculate as per your assumed values Then we can devise this formula for 261111 EOI Waiting candidates;

Per Day Applicants (65 Points)= 2.75 
Per Day Applicants (=<70 Points)= 40/14 = 2.85
Quota Remaining after 4th Jan 17 Round (Guessed 60 Invited)= 522-60 = 462
Last Cut Off Date (Guessed) = 5th July 2016

The Number of Days Queue = Candidate Effective Date - Last Cut of Date 
Total 65 Points in Queue = The Number of Days Queue * 2.75
Total =<70 Points in Queue = The Number of Days Queue * 2.85
Available Competition in Queue = Quota Remaining - Total =<70 Points in Queue


----------



## Hetal2407

I am a main applicant and my wife is a dependent. However my wife has undergone a cancer treatment and surgery. Will she be able to clear her medicals. Will this be an issue ? What do they check in medicals, I am keen to know this.


----------



## asimadeel

There is an Analysis posted by iscah.com after 21st December 2016 round. IT says the following;

ICT Business Analysts – A bumper TRIPLE round here. The pro rata policy should have seen 60 invites, which would then be 120 invites due to the missed round of 07/12/2016. However this round there were 180 invites which has really eaten into the backlog at 65 points. The invitation date has moved forward to the 28th June 2016. Albeit again polluted a little by the double invitation results.
An EOI lodged today at 70 points should get an invite next round. 65 pointers from around July and August may fit into this financial year (before July 2017). However after that I think will be after July 2017.

How many of you believe that its correct analysis? A response from the senior members with plenty of knowledge will be really appreciated. 

With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.

If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.

I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?


----------



## asimadeel

I have a question, a reply will be really appreciated, though unfortunately I am not receiving much replies over my posts.

My ACS is expiring by the start of April 17. My EOI is submitted by the end of October 16 with 65 points for 261111. Should I re-apply for ACS now, so to avoid time waste?


----------



## ngenhit

asimadeel said:


> Dear If we calculate as per your assumed values Then we can devise this formula for 261111 EOI Waiting candidates;
> 
> Per Day Applicants (65 Points)= 2.75
> Per Day Applicants (=<70 Points)= 40/14 = 2.85
> Quota Remaining after 4th Jan 17 Round (Guessed 60 Invited)= 522-60 = 462
> Last Cut Off Date (Guessed) = 5th July 2016
> 
> The Number of Days Queue = Candidate Effective Date - Last Cut of Date
> Total 65 Points in Queue = The Number of Days Queue * 2.75
> Total =<70 Points in Queue = The Number of Days Queue * 2.85
> Available Competition in Queue = Quota Remaining - Total =<70 Points in Queue


Points = 70 does not have any queue. Every round they are getting cleared out as there are only ~ 40 odd people with 70+ points.


----------



## asimadeel

ngenhit said:


> Points = 70 does not have any queue. Every round they are getting cleared out as there are only ~ 40 odd people with 70+ points.


Oh Yes, That's right. I didn't get this point earlier. But still 40 is a big figure for every two weeks, isn't it?


----------



## ngenhit

asimadeel said:


> There is an Analysis posted by iscah.com after 21st December 2016 round. IT says the following;
> 
> ICT Business Analysts – A bumper TRIPLE round here. The pro rata policy should have seen 60 invites, which would then be 120 invites due to the missed round of 07/12/2016. However this round there were 180 invites which has really eaten into the backlog at 65 points. The invitation date has moved forward to the 28th June 2016. Albeit again polluted a little by the double invitation results.
> An EOI lodged today at 70 points should get an invite next round. 65 pointers from around July and August may fit into this financial year (before July 2017). However after that I think will be after July 2017.
> 
> How many of you believe that its correct analysis? A response from the senior members with plenty of knowledge will be really appreciated.
> 
> With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.
> 
> If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.
> 
> I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?



The annual requirement trend in the industry is what is used to drive the invitations by DIBP. BA requirements are usually brought up during the initial part of the year probably?.

We will have to wait and see the rounds in Jan and Feb if they are going to invite a good lot.

As I have told before we need bonus rounds ( Anything extra from 60.... as anything until 40 invites in a round is used up by 70+ pointers) so the more the merrier.

If it doesn't happen within the next three rounds, then anyone with EOI date September onwards will have to wait till next cycle.


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> totally incorrect. They do not send 'extra' invites just because there were EOIs coming back to queue.
> 
> I was under the same impression till two months back. But alas, DIBP has decided to stick on to 60 people rounds strictly. Even with that, the rounds will use up the quota by April end.
> 
> And, about the 180 round, it was 60+ extra 60 + a bonus 60 round. The extra 60 was used since there were 0 invites in the round prior to that. A bonus 60, hopefully something they can repeat twice!
> 
> 
> And now on to hopeful talks:
> 
> From my calculation, there are 2.75 people applying everyday on average with 65 points and around 40 people with 70 points apply every 14 days.
> 
> so a bonus 60 people round (total 120 ) will move the queue by 22 day ( total = 22 + 6 days). Therefore, If they have 120 (with bonus 60) rounds twice in feb and march...then Im pretty sure queue date for 65s will end with 30 - Sep.




The first thing to note, once EOI with an ITS get expired, the EOI will have new DOE. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## asimadeel

asimadeel said:


> Oh Yes, That's right. I didn't get this point earlier. But still 40 is a big figure for every two weeks, isn't it?


Dear NGENHIT,

Thanks for writing such an analysis. As I calculated over my excel sheet, according to your formula. It seems that there are 462 seats left, and if I calculate to my EOI effective date then up-til then almost 314 people of 65 points will be in the queue and if we add 40 people between two rounds then total waiting queue is 354. In case if the round jumps ahead upto October end then I can have the chances, and if it goes to next round then there will be 394. 

So as a conclusion you as being in September, have a high chance to receive an invitation and I being in October have lesser chances to receive the invitation in next Jan round or in Feb round. But still have the chances. 

Do you agree?


----------



## ngenhit

asimadeel said:


> Dear NGENHIT,
> 
> Thanks for writing such an analysis. As I calculated over my excel sheet, according to your formula. It seems that there are 462 seats left, and if I calculate to my EOI effective date then up-til then almost 314 people of 65 points will be in the queue and if we add 40 people between two rounds then total waiting queue is 354. In case if the round jumps ahead upto October end then I can have the chances, and if it goes to next round then there will be 394.
> 
> So as a conclusion you as being in September, have a high chance to receive an invitation and I being in October have lesser chances to receive the invitation in next Jan round or in Feb round. But still have the chances.
> 
> Do you agree?


Oh wouldn't I be the happiest if September gets thru. But the chances as agreed by most are as follows:

July: Sure
August: Almost Sure.
September: Nope, not unless there are at-least 2 bonus rounds of 180 each. or a single 300+ round. Both of which looks kind of unlikely now. January first round was the one I was eagerly looking out for. Didn't happen. So I'll wait for 3 more rounds before parking my hopes.


October is difficult I guess unless they come out with a 350+ invites round, clearing the dates till October. Or else, you'll need two 200+ rounds.



Also,

On every normal round of 60 invites, only 6 or 7 days of queue gets cleared from 65's queue. Therefore, rest of the rounds if they go ahead with normal rounds, there could be around 8 rounds (with 7 rounds with 40+ invites). So 7 days * 7 rounds ~= 50 days from July 5 '16. *~= 24 Aug '16 *will be EOI date for this year's rounds probably.


----------



## asimadeel

*Advise Required*



ngenhit said:


> Oh wouldn't I be the happiest if September gets thru. But the chances as agreed by most are as follows:
> 
> July: Sure
> August: Almost Sure.
> September: Nope, not unless there are at-least 2 bonus rounds of 180 each. or a single 300+ round. Both of which looks kind of unlikely now. January first round was the one I was eagerly looking out for. Didn't happen. So I'll wait for 3 more rounds before parking my hopes.
> 
> 
> October is difficult I guess unless they come out with a 350+ invites round, clearing the dates till October. Or else, you'll need two 200+ rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> On every normal round of 60 invites, only 6 or 7 days of queue gets cleared from 65's queue. Therefore, rest of the rounds if they go ahead with normal rounds, there could be around 8 rounds (with 7 rounds with 40+ invites). So 7 days * 7 rounds ~= 50 days from July 5 '16. *~= 24 Aug '16 *will be EOI date for this year's rounds probably.


Hmmm, Keeping this in mind, do you recommend me to go for the ACS renewal, as my ACS is expiring on 2nd April 2017?

2ndly, should I keep attempting IELTS to achieve 8? as Naati doesn't make sense and my partner has different skill set.


----------



## RajforAUS

asimadeel said:


> Hmmm, Keeping this in mind, do you recommend me to go for the ACS renewal, as my ACS is expiring on 2nd April 2017?
> 
> 2ndly, should I keep attempting IELTS to achieve 8? as Naati doesn't make sense and my partner has different skill set.


8 in IELTS is much more challenging compared than scoring 79+ in PTE. Since you scored 7 in IELTS, you just need to get familiar Pte sections and strategy to nail it.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## sharma_1987

RajforAUS said:


> 8 in IELTS is much more challenging compared than scoring 79+ in PTE. Since you scored 7 in IELTS, you just need to get familiar Pte sections and strategy to nail it.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


@Rajfor Aus: Have you got invite for the 190 Subclass EOI with 70 points? I see you filed it on 6th december and i did it on last week of december for ICT


----------



## june14ashish

ngenhit said:


> totally incorrect. They do not send 'extra' invites just because there were EOIs coming back to queue.
> 
> I was under the same impression till two months back. But alas, DIBP has decided to stick on to 60 people rounds strictly. Even with that, the rounds will use up the quota by April end.
> 
> And, about the 180 round, it was 60+ extra 60 + a bonus 60 round. The extra 60 was used since there were 0 invites in the round prior to that. A bonus 60, hopefully something they can repeat twice!
> 
> 
> And now on to hopeful talks:
> 
> From my calculation, there are 2.75 people applying everyday on average with 65 points and around 40 people with 70 points apply every 14 days.
> 
> so a bonus 60 people round (total 120 ) will move the queue by 22 day ( total = 22 + 6 days). Therefore, If they have 120 (with bonus 60) rounds twice in feb and march...then Im pretty sure queue date for 65s will end with 30 - Sep.



I never said they are sending extra invites because additional EOI's were coming back in queue ? What I meant is if there is a huge round with 180 approx invites, chances are high there will be more EOI's gets expired( people don't accept) then after 2 months they gets activated again so those gets picked up again and hence present queue move back but someone just said their EOI also gets change if EOI expire after 2 months which clarified my doubt. Thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87

RajforAUS said:


> 8 in IELTS is much more challenging compared than scoring 79+ in PTE. Since you scored 7 in IELTS, you just need to get familiar Pte sections and strategy to nail it.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


were you not invited under 189 yet?


----------



## RajforAUS

aussiedream87 said:


> were you not invited under 189 yet?


My job code for 65 pointers has longer waiting (5 to 6 months as of now) time for 189 visa

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## asimadeel

Can I ask my fellow forum members? How many are there who have applied for 261111 and still waiting for Invitation? Lets do a mathematics. We can then understand that how many chances each one has in this year.

So Please it will be great that if we can make a list of waiting people with effective date in July, August, September and October for a start.

Your response will be highly appreciated. I will present you a statistical report on the basis of data collected.


----------



## vipsonik1

EOI 5-Aug-2016, 65 points - awaiting invite for 189


----------



## aussiedream87

vipsonik1 said:


> EOI 5-Aug-2016, 65 points - awaiting invite for 189


you should be getting it real soon considering that the cut off date we are at now.


----------



## aussiedream87

asimadeel said:


> Can I ask my fellow forum members? How many are there who have applied for 261111 and still waiting for Invitation? Lets do a mathematics. We can then understand that how many chances each one has in this year.
> 
> So Please it will be great that if we can make a list of waiting people with effective date in July, August, September and October for a start.
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated. I will present you a statistical report on the basis of data collected.



Appreciate your efforts. Try immitracker as well.

189 with my points would be surprising but, my signature has my info.
thanks!


----------



## FFacs

june14ashish said:


> I never said they are sending extra invites because additional EOI's were coming back in queue ? What I meant is if there is a huge round with 180 approx invites, chances are high there will be more EOI's gets expired( people don't accept) then after 2 months they gets activated again so those gets picked up again and hence present queue move back but someone just said their EOI also gets change if EOI expire after 2 months which clarified my doubt. Thanks!


I don't think the DoE changes. DIBP actually replied to one of our accountant friends to explain the reason the date had moved backwards. It was indeed because people had allowed an invite expire, an then were invite a second time. You are correct.

That said, it's not especially relevant with respect to "bonus" rounds like the one end December. THese double invitees are people who have gone AWOL for some reason. There's no need to suspect that a higher percentage of people invited in big rounds will have done so. What WILL happen is the following: the round 60(ish) days after zero invite rounds will not have any of these second biters. The round 60(ish) days after a big round will indeed be dominated by the same, just because so many were invited in the big rounds. 

WHat we CAN guess is the longer the wait, the more people are likely to drop off. I would guess that the majority of front end of the 60 point queue is now zombies. That also means the beginning of 2017/18 will see the same problem occurring as this year, but likely magnified. That suggests July/August to clear out 70 pointers. Then January dates for the remaining 65 second invitees that didn't go out before programme closure (i.e. any unaccepted invitees in the last 60 days before close). Then two months of invited/reinvited bouncing as happened this year due to all the people who went AWOL on 65 points, as the waiting list will then stand at 1 year.

Regardless, this is clearly unworkable. DIBP need to instruct ACS to be more harsh, or set the entry for SA/BA to 70 points for good. 

The last time a 60 point accountant was invited was over 2 years ago, meaning EOIs are expiring. Were the invites ever to come down to 60 points, those invited would be the lucky ones who just so happened to be at the front of the queue. That would be unfair and against policy. The same is likely to happen to SA/BA. IF none get invited over the next weeks (very unlikely IMO) they will start to expire December.

DIBP need to do something. This isn't working.


----------



## june14ashish

FFacs said:


> I don't think the DoE changes. DIBP actually replied to one of our accountant friends to explain the reason the date had moved backwards. It was indeed because people had allowed an invite expire, an then were invite a second time. You are correct.
> 
> That said, it's not especially relevant with respect to "bonus" rounds like the one end December. THese double invitees are people who have gone AWOL for some reason. There's no need to suspect that a higher percentage of people invited in big rounds will have done so. What WILL happen is the following: the round 60(ish) days after zero invite rounds will not have any of these second biters. The round 60(ish) days after a big round will indeed be dominated by the same, just because so many were invited in the big rounds.
> 
> WHat we CAN guess is the longer the wait, the more people are likely to drop off. I would guess that the majority of front end of the 60 point queue is now zombies. That also means the beginning of 2017/18 will see the same problem occurring as this year, but likely magnified. That suggests July/August to clear out 70 pointers. Then January dates for the remaining 65 second invitees that didn't go out before programme closure (i.e. any unaccepted invitees in the last 60 days before close). Then two months of invited/reinvited bouncing as happened this year due to all the people who went AWOL on 65 points, as the waiting list will then stand at 1 year.
> 
> Regardless, this is clearly unworkable. DIBP need to instruct ACS to be more harsh, or set the entry for SA/BA to 70 points for good.
> 
> The last time a 60 point accountant was invited was over 2 years ago, meaning EOIs are expiring. Were the invites ever to come down to 60 points, those invited would be the lucky ones who just so happened to be at the front of the queue. That would be unfair and against policy. The same is likely to happen to SA/BA. IF none get invited over the next weeks (very unlikely IMO) they will start to expire December.
> 
> DIBP need to do something. This isn't working.



agree. 4th January round posted on DIBP and list moved to 5th July for BA with 65 points. I have 65 points with 14th july. with current trend seems its dicey for me to get it next round (18th Jan) so I can hope only in feb 1st round.

Thanks!


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> I don't think the DoE changes. DIBP actually replied to one of our accountant friends to explain the reason the date had moved backwards. It was indeed because people had allowed an invite expire, an then were invite a second time. You are correct.
> 
> That said, it's not especially relevant with respect to "bonus" rounds like the one end December. THese double invitees are people who have gone AWOL for some reason. There's no need to suspect that a higher percentage of people invited in big rounds will have done so. What WILL happen is the following: the round 60(ish) days after zero invite rounds will not have any of these second biters. The round 60(ish) days after a big round will indeed be dominated by the same, just because so many were invited in the big rounds.
> 
> WHat we CAN guess is the longer the wait, the more people are likely to drop off. I would guess that the majority of front end of the 60 point queue is now zombies. That also means the beginning of 2017/18 will see the same problem occurring as this year, but likely magnified. That suggests July/August to clear out 70 pointers. Then January dates for the remaining 65 second invitees that didn't go out before programme closure (i.e. any unaccepted invitees in the last 60 days before close). Then two months of invited/reinvited bouncing as happened this year due to all the people who went AWOL on 65 points, as the waiting list will then stand at 1 year.
> 
> Regardless, this is clearly unworkable. DIBP need to instruct ACS to be more harsh, or set the entry for SA/BA to 70 points for good.
> 
> The last time a 60 point accountant was invited was over 2 years ago, meaning EOIs are expiring. Were the invites ever to come down to 60 points, those invited would be the lucky ones who just so happened to be at the front of the queue. That would be unfair and against policy. The same is likely to happen to SA/BA. IF none get invited over the next weeks (very unlikely IMO) they will start to expire December.
> 
> DIBP need to do something. This isn't working.



Keeping a higher cutoff for a particular job / role will be harsher than what you've told.

Any system will have its own loopholes. Expiry and Double Invite cleansing is the best way to clean inactive invites. Over a longer time period that ensures only new invites are present in the system.


----------



## asimadeel

Dear 261111 Invitation Waiting Fellows;

I performed a calculation and analysis on the historical data and as per my calculation, on average there are 9 applicants each day who have 65 or 65+ points claim for this Code. Now we know that 462 are the remaining quota available. If we divide 462/9 so it means the quota will be consumed in 51 days. The last cutoff is 5th July and if we add 51 days into it, then it shows that last applicant who can receive invite can be with effective date of 25th August 2016. I can share my work (Excel Sheet) with you guys, if you wish to perform further analysis and can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Abrockks

asimadeel said:


> Dear 261111 Invitation Waiting Fellows;
> 
> I performed a calculation and analysis on the historical data and as per my calculation, on average there are 9 applicants each day who have 65 or 65+ points claim for this Code. Now we know that 462 are the remaining quota available. If we divide 462/9 so it means the quota will be consumed in 51 days. The last cutoff is 5th July and if we add 51 days into it, then it shows that last applicant who can receive invite can be with effective date of 25th August 2016. I can share my work (Excel Sheet) with you guys, if you wish to perform further analysis and can correct me if I am wrong.


Looks likely ..!! Analysis is close to become a reality in near future, I would suggest you dont pin your hopes on 189, and apply for NSW and VIC (after 6th March), if not applied already.


----------



## aussiedream87

june14ashish said:


> agree. 4th January round posted on DIBP and list moved to 5th July for BA with 65 points. I have 65 points with 14th july. with current trend seems its dicey for me to get it next round (18th Jan) so I can hope only in feb 1st round.
> 
> Thanks!


considering the cut off moved to 5/07/2016 12.26 am.. you can expect ITA in the next round else post that.. All the best.


----------



## asimadeel

*Pro Rata Invitation Trend for 261111 - (2016/17)*


Dear 261111 Fellows,

I am thankful to the guy who has created the Pro Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend excel sheet. Re-using his efforts, I tried to add some more value to the sheet particularly for the ICT Business Analysts. I am sorry to rest of the fellows. 

As we are the analysts, I do believe we can analyze it further and can break the logic behind and can bring a clearer picture in front of us and our fellows. 

Here is my Refined Pro Rata Invitation Trend for 261111. I might have made some mistakes in analyzing, and someone with better knowledge of EOI might be able to update it further and enhance its effectiveness. I would like if someone is willing to do that to help me improve it. Feel free to contact me.

All the best for everyone.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87

*FYI

**Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17* : Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17 | Department of Education and Training


----------



## asimadeel

aussiedream87 said:


> *FYI
> 
> **Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17* : Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 â€“17 | Department of Education and Training


Can you please explain abut "Flagged"? Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

asimadeel said:


> Can you please explain abut "Flagged"? Thanks


Due to labour market conditions and migration changes, flagged occupations are under study and they may be removed from the SOL list. So these will not be under 189 invitation scheme. They will be under 190 which is otherwise know as CSOL list.


----------



## andreyx108b

asimadeel said:


> Can I ask my fellow forum members? How many are there who have applied for 261111 and still waiting for Invitation? Lets do a mathematics. We can then understand that how many chances each one has in this year.
> 
> So Please it will be great that if we can make a list of waiting people with effective date in July, August, September and October for a start.
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated. I will present you a statistical report on the basis of data collected.




There are a few waiting. Not easy to count  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

aussiedream87 said:


> Due to labour market conditions and migration changes, flagged occupations are under study and they may be removed from the SOL list. So these will not be under 189 invitation scheme. They will be under 190 which is otherwise know as CSOL list.



This would mean that ICT BA is relatively safe for the next year?


----------



## asimadeel

*Feedback*



asimadeel said:


> Dear 261111 Fellows,
> 
> I am thankful to the guy who has created the Pro Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend excel sheet. Re-using his efforts, I tried to add some more value to the sheet particularly for the ICT Business Analysts. I am sorry to rest of the fellows.
> 
> As we are the analysts, I do believe we can analyze it further and can break the logic behind and can bring a clearer picture in front of us and our fellows.
> 
> Here is my Refined Pro Rata Invitation Trend for 261111. I might have made some mistakes in analyzing, and someone with better knowledge of EOI might be able to update it further and enhance its effectiveness. I would like if someone is willing to do that to help me improve it. Feel free to contact me.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Any feedback Analysts????????????????????


----------



## andreyx108b

asimadeel said:


> Any feedback Analysts????????????????????




Its good. Thank you for doing that. 

However, i think the trend is hard to predict, as one week many 70 pointers can join, and other 1... etc


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## asimadeel

andreyx108b said:


> Its good. Thank you for doing that.
> 
> However, i think the trend is hard to predict, as one week many 70 pointers can join, and other 1... etc
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks Andry, I have also gone through MyIMMITracker.com and I found that some interesting updates are done over it. If all the immigration seekers start joining this as well, it will very easy and visible analysis. 

I believe there are couple of factors right now. As we cannot predict the exact outcome with much clarity. The main reasons are as followed;

For example, How many 70 and 70+ marks holder join in a day
How much is the backlog of 65
Will the cursor move to back or forward and how much it can jump. 
The actual confusing situation occurred when the cursor jumped back for 64 days on 9th November Selection and its recovering back and we don't know the reasons that why it happened as there is no such example in historic data. 
Then now its moving forward with a low margin of days, it shows that there is still backlog.
If the backlog will finish now, then it means it can jump forward for many days quickly in next rounds but if there is still backlog then it may further move slowly.

I am just trying to crack it to very closer and trying to involve my fellow analysts so that someone with better knowledge and experience might be able to toss some idea which can help us understand the patterns and guess more closely.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
I have submitted my EOI on 3rd Jan 2017 with 65 points.Can you please let me know when i can expect an invite? If its going to be more than 3-4 months i am planning to do an ACS for 2613 job code - i think i can get an earlier invite compared to 2611.

Please let me know your thoughts.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## andreyx108b

asimadeel said:


> Thanks Andry, I have also gone through MyIMMITracker.com and I found that some interesting updates are done over it. If all the immigration seekers start joining this as well, it will very easy and visible analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there are couple of factors right now. As we cannot predict the exact outcome with much clarity. The main reasons are as followed;
> 
> 
> 
> For example, How many 70 and 70+ marks holder join in a day
> 
> How much is the backlog of 65
> 
> Will the cursor move to back or forward and how much it can jump.
> 
> The actual confusing situation occurred when the cursor jumped back for 64 days on 9th November Selection and its recovering back and we don't know the reasons that why it happened as there is no such example in historic data.
> 
> Then now its moving forward with a low margin of days, it shows that there is still backlog.
> 
> If the backlog will finish now, then it means it can jump forward for many days quickly in next rounds but if there is still backlog then it may further move slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just trying to crack it to very closer and trying to involve my fellow analysts so that someone with better knowledge and experience might be able to toss some idea which can help us understand the patterns and guess more closely.




I will pm you today. To share my views on it.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

asimadeel said:


> Thanks Andry, I have also gone through MyIMMITracker.com and I found that some interesting updates are done over it. If all the immigration seekers start joining this as well, it will very easy and visible analysis.
> 
> I believe there are couple of factors right now. As we cannot predict the exact outcome with much clarity. The main reasons are as followed;
> 
> For example, How many 70 and 70+ marks holder join in a day
> How much is the backlog of 65
> Will the cursor move to back or forward and how much it can jump.
> The actual confusing situation occurred when the cursor jumped back for 64 days on 9th November Selection and its recovering back and we don't know the reasons that why it happened as there is no such example in historic data.
> Then now its moving forward with a low margin of days, it shows that there is still backlog.
> If the backlog will finish now, then it means it can jump forward for many days quickly in next rounds but if there is still backlog then it may further move slowly.
> 
> I am just trying to crack it to very closer and trying to involve my fellow analysts so that someone with better knowledge and experience might be able to toss some idea which can help us understand the patterns and guess more closely.


The date jumping back has been explained by DIBP. When someone is invited they have 60 days to accept. If they let the invite pass once, the EOI will be unlocked with the same DOE. Normally this is not something you notice as the new invites keep the DOE moving forwards. When the number of "second go" invites outnumber the fresh invites for a particular score, you DO notice it as the DOE goes backwards. 

This has happened a few times now. 

First, after the category closed 15/16, there were a number of people invited whose invitations expired during the closure period. When 16/17 started, this led to people getting invites with DOE from Feb. 

Second. During July invites went to people from March/April, a higher percentage of whom had gone AWOL due to the time passed. The missed round end July meant the first round in August had a lot more 70 pointers than usual, and that the 65 point allocation was soaked up by "second invites" filed in the previous year.

Since then there were bonus rounds with extra invites given. MOre invites means more unused invites. That means 60 days after one of these bumper rounds, there's an influx of second-time invites unlocked on SkillSelect. If this is large enough it can move the DOE back at next round; at very least it severely limits the move forwards. An example is the round 1st September. 180 invites were issued. 60 days later a lot of these expired. Looking at the round after the 60 day, which 10 weeks later on 9th November, we see the DOE moves backwards. We should expect the same to happen on the 1st March round, where the DOE is likely to move from something round 4th August, back to 20th June or similar. That's going to be infuriating for those watching, with invites dwindling. 

I think the entire round of 1st March will be of no use to 65 pointers. With that in mind I would change my guess for DOE before programme closure as being 1 week earlier than you would anticipate with given trends. IF they continue to invite at 60 per round , with an average move of 6 days when they do so so far, this would suggest 14th August as cut-off.

One final interesting item. IF we look at the round of 23rd November you can actually see that the DOE hadn't yet returned to the position pre-9th November. It's still in April. This indicates that the number of expired invites from 1st September was so great that they couldn't reinvite them all in the 9th November round. Given 23rd ecember was also a 180 invite round, we might see 15th March also soaking up the re-invites. That would point to a Programme cutoff for 16/17 as being around 7th August 2016. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## andreyx108b

FFacs said:


> The date jumping back has been explained by DIBP. When someone is invited they have 60 days to accept. If they let the invite pass once, the EOI will be unlocked with the same DOE. Normally this is not something you notice as the new invites keep the DOE moving forwards. When the number of "second go" invites outnumber the fresh invites for a particular score, you DO notice it as the DOE goes backwards.
> 
> This has happened a few times now.
> 
> First, after the category closed 15/16, there were a number of people invited whose invitations expired during the closure period. When 16/17 started, this led to people getting invites with DOE from Feb.
> 
> Second. During July invites went to people from March/April, a higher percentage of whom had gone AWOL due to the time passed. The missed round end July meant the first round in August had a lot more 70 pointers than usual, and that the 65 point allocation was soaked up by "second invites" filed in the previous year.
> 
> Since then there were bonus rounds with extra invites given. MOre invites means more unused invites. That means 60 days after one of these bumper rounds, there's an influx of second-time invites unlocked on SkillSelect. If this is large enough it can move the DOE back at next round; at very least it severely limits the move forwards. An example is the round 1st September. 180 invites were issued. 60 days later a lot of these expired. Looking at the round after the 60 day, which 10 weeks later on 9th November, we see the DOE moves backwards. We should expect the same to happen on the 1st March round, where the DOE is likely to move from something round 4th August, back to 20th June or similar. That's going to be infuriating for those watching, with invites dwindling.
> 
> I think the entire round of 1st March will be of no use to 65 pointers. With that in mind I would change my guess for DOE before programme closure as being 1 week earlier than you would anticipate with given trends. IF they continue to invite at 60 per round , with an average move of 6 days when they do so so far, this would suggest 14th August as cut-off.
> 
> One final interesting item. IF we look at the round of 23rd November you can actually see that the DOE hadn't yet returned to the position pre-9th November. It's still in April. This indicates that the number of expired invites from 1st September was so great that they couldn't reinvite them all in the 9th November round. Given 23rd ecember was also a 180 invite round, we might see 15th March also soaking up the re-invites. That would point to a Programme cutoff for 16/17 as being around 7th August 2016.
> 
> Just my thoughts.




Where was it explained by DIBP? I did not see that. Please share the link. 

As EOI considered to be resubmitted and new DOE applies after ITA expires. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## asimadeel

*Argument and Thoughts Process*



FFacs said:


> The date jumping back has been explained by DIBP. When someone is invited they have 60 days to accept. If they let the invite pass once, the EOI will be unlocked with the same DOE. Normally this is not something you notice as the new invites keep the DOE moving forwards. When the number of "second go" invites outnumber the fresh invites for a particular score, you DO notice it as the DOE goes backwards.
> 
> This has happened a few times now.
> 
> First, after the category closed 15/16, there were a number of people invited whose invitations expired during the closure period. When 16/17 started, this led to people getting invites with DOE from Feb.
> 
> Second. During July invites went to people from March/April, a higher percentage of whom had gone AWOL due to the time passed. The missed round end July meant the first round in August had a lot more 70 pointers than usual, and that the 65 point allocation was soaked up by "second invites" filed in the previous year.
> 
> Since then there were bonus rounds with extra invites given. MOre invites means more unused invites. That means 60 days after one of these bumper rounds, there's an influx of second-time invites unlocked on SkillSelect. If this is large enough it can move the DOE back at next round; at very least it severely limits the move forwards. An example is the round 1st September. 180 invites were issued. 60 days later a lot of these expired. Looking at the round after the 60 day, which 10 weeks later on 9th November, we see the DOE moves backwards. We should expect the same to happen on the 1st March round, where the DOE is likely to move from something round 4th August, back to 20th June or similar. That's going to be infuriating for those watching, with invites dwindling.
> 
> I think the entire round of 1st March will be of no use to 65 pointers. With that in mind I would change my guess for DOE before programme closure as being 1 week earlier than you would anticipate with given trends. IF they continue to invite at 60 per round , with an average move of 6 days when they do so so far, this would suggest 14th August as cut-off.
> 
> One final interesting item. IF we look at the round of 23rd November you can actually see that the DOE hadn't yet returned to the position pre-9th November. It's still in April. This indicates that the number of expired invites from 1st September was so great that they couldn't reinvite them all in the 9th November round. Given 23rd ecember was also a 180 invite round, we might see 15th March also soaking up the re-invites. That would point to a Programme cutoff for 16/17 as being around 7th August 2016.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


First of all thanks for your detailed overview. There are many things which are beyond my understanding and some I do believe as well.

1. If some people have received invites and they didn't avail those invites and those invites gets expired in 60 days, then they will receive invite again...... This sounds that the system is flawed and if some people will even create fake EOI or they will create actual but not using them nor suspending or withdrawing them, is leading to waste of quota over them again and again. I don't think the system owners don't have any idea that in this way, many deserving candidates are suffering. So Its unbelievable or flawed assumption. If you have a reference of such an announcement on any website, then please refer to it.

2. 1st March round of upcoming?

3. If we consider 1st September and 9 November case, it puts lots of weight in your argument but even then we don't find any similar example in the past years.

Honestly I am finding reasons to believe on your argument but I am just also thinking that how the SkillSelect actual implementer can be ignorant to such a situation?

And OK if we say that's all true then we might can also assume that as per previous trends per day applicants number and weekly number of 70 or 70+ points applicants will not be that high, So till 4th Jan now that system has cleaned up the backlog, so it might result into the big jumps in cutoff dates moving forward now?????


----------



## asimadeel

andreyx108b said:


> Where was it explained by DIBP? I did not see that. Please share the link.
> 
> As EOI considered to be resubmitted and new DOE applies after ITA expires.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Considering the comments made earlier, I believe this is also true that EOI can't be re-active if Invitation expired. Therefore we need to figure out that why this jumped back then? and why this backlog taking so many rounds to clear it out?


----------



## FFacs

andreyx108b said:


> Where was it explained by DIBP? I did not see that. Please share the link.
> 
> As EOI considered to be resubmitted and new DOE applies after ITA expires.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I'll try to find the post. It's in the accountant's thread as well as being linked in the BA thread.


----------



## andreyx108b

FFacs said:


> I'll try to find the post. It's in the accountant's thread as well as being linked in the BA thread.




I remember the post, but as far as i recall it was OP opinion. I might have missed the link of course. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

andreyx108b said:


> Where was it explained by DIBP? I did not see that. Please share the link.
> 
> As EOI considered to be resubmitted and new DOE applies after ITA expires.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Here's the link. Can't paste properly on phone. LINK


----------



## asimadeel

FFacs said:


> Here's the link. Can't paste properly on phone. LINK


OKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. So the issue is;



> Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.
> 
> If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds.


So because of a big number of people who are not willing to accept their invitations or the ones who have created some fake EOI profiles, rest a big queue is getting <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Let me workout on my Sheet further to workout if we will be out of this long queue yet or not.

Thanks for sharing Dear.


----------



## FFacs

asimadeel said:


> OKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. So the issue is;
> 
> 
> 
> So because of a big number of people who are not willing to accept their invitations or the ones who have created some fake EOI profiles, rest a big queue is getting <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> Let me workout on my Sheet further to workout if we will be out of this long queue yet or not.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Dear.


That's about the size of it. There are other solutions for the double invite idea: requiring people to actively decline an invite to be given a second one, for instance. That would require some effort to implement though.

You have to guess that DIBP build in a certain attrition rate into their figures when they create ceilings. That said, those ceiling figures are odd all round. Cabinet makers, for instance. The ceiling is crazy high. I find it difficult to believe that they either WANT that many, or that they expect all the invites to be filled. Which makes one wonder why they have the ceiling in place. It's a very imperfect process, it's perfectly possible that they don't expect or want 1450 BA/SA visas granted, and they build the ceiling high to account for the attrition. Difficult to fathom.


----------



## asimadeel

*An Update to Pro Rata Sheet*

Dear Fellows,

I think I am nearby to crack the idea of the pattern that what happens when Cutoff date jumps backwards or forwards and how it do cleanups. There are usually two reasons,

1. When they increase the Cutoff points or decrease
2. When there are older invites expires and the accounts gets reactive again for the second chance of invitations.

So there are 7 kinds of indicators for the understanding;

1. When cutoff points are increased
2. When cutoff points are decreased 
3. When cutoff date jumped back due to decrement in cutoff points 
4. When cutoff jumped forward again due to increment in cutoff points 
5. When cutoff date jumped back due to expired invites 
6. When cutoff date jumped forward after clearing the backlog 
7. When cutoff date is moving normal 

Now keeping this in mind, and the current scenario, we can predict on the basis of an assumption that now, backlog is finished and cutoff date will move forward with a regular pattern where it will consume 2 months on average for the every next round. We can calculate the average applicants on normal move and can see that till what effective date the applicants can be covered in this year, dividing over the remaining quota.

Secondly we can think that it might can increase the cutoff points and then quickly consume the remaining quota with the 70 and 70+ pointers, but I assume it will not be the case for more than one round, even if it happens as, the remaining quota for 261111 is higher than the predictable number of 70+ applicants.

Thirdly then can reduce the cutoff points to 60, but I assume in that case cutoff date pointer will jump further back and will be utilized only in one round and that they might not want to do at this time of the year.

I have uploaded the excel sheet with my updates and have changed its URL. Previous file has been deleted.

I would like that on the basis of these points if you might can put some more calculations over it to make the result predictable. 

I am sorry that I am working only on ICT Business Analyst data, you may can then apply it for your skill code.


----------



## aussiedream87

ngenhit said:


> This would mean that ICT BA is relatively safe for the next year?


Yes ICT BA's are safe and sound


----------



## Oz_batman

I just wanted to know if nsw had a minimum experience criteria of 5 years for 261111(business analyst). Victoria has this, but couldn't find any info for NSW. Please help


----------



## andreyx108b

Oz_batman said:


> I just wanted to know if nsw had a minimum experience criteria of 5 years for 261111(business analyst). Victoria has this, but couldn't find any info for NSW. Please help




No. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_batman

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Actually, I checked immitracker, it shows a person wit 65+5 points with DOE: 21 december 2016 got the NSW invite. I also have 65+5 points and DOE: 17 Nov 2016, I still didn't get an invite. Can somebody explain me this discrepancy. 

I do understand that NSW invites based on: Occupation>DIBP score>english score>experience.

Only thing that is different between us being : the experience points(he has 5 points for experience whereas i have 5 extra points for age). 

So, probably the order is Occupation>DIBP score>english score>experience>DOE. Is it true??


----------



## aussiedream87

Oz_batman said:


> Actually, I checked immitracker, it shows a person wit 65+5 points with DOE: 21 december 2016 got the NSW invite. I also have 65+5 points and DOE: 17 Nov 2016, I still didn't get an invite. Can somebody explain me this discrepancy.
> 
> I do understand that NSW invites based on: Occupation>DIBP score>english score>experience.
> 
> Only thing that is different between us being : the experience points(he has 5 points for experience whereas i have 5 extra points for age).
> 
> So, probably the order is Occupation>DIBP score>english score>experience>DOE. Is it true??


at the moment they are calling people with 10 years experience.


----------



## FFacs

> Now keeping this in mind, and the current scenario, we can predict on the basis of an assumption that now, backlog is finished and cutoff date will move forward with a regular pattern where it will consume 2 months on average for the every next round. We can calculate the average applicants on normal move and can see that till what effective date the applicants can be covered in this year, dividing over the remaining quota.


I don't understand. What do you mean by 'cleared backlog'. From previous months it looks to me that 70 point clearance is infinite each round. 65 points is one week (based on 60 invites) per round. Not sure how you got two months.


----------



## asimadeel

*Re Replied with quote already*

Please see my Pro Rata sheet mentioned underneath in the bottom of signature to grasp the idea I mentioned in my post. Thanks.


----------



## asimadeel

FFacs said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean by 'cleared backlog'. From previous months it looks to me that 70 point clearance is infinite each round. 65 points is one week (based on 60 invites) per round. Not sure how you got two months.


Please see my updated Pro Rata sheet hyperlinked underneath at the bottom of my signature to develop the idea, I am coming from. If I am wrong you can correct me. Any effort in this regard will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

asimadeel said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I think I am nearby to crack the idea of the pattern that what happens when Cutoff date jumps backwards or forwards and how it do cleanups. There are usually two reasons,
> 
> 1. When they increase the Cutoff points or decrease
> 2. When there are older invites expires and the accounts gets reactive again for the second chance of invitations.
> 
> So there are 7 kinds of indicators for the understanding;
> 
> 1. When cutoff points are increased
> 2. When cutoff points are decreased
> 3. When cutoff date jumped back due to decrement in cutoff points
> 4. When cutoff jumped forward again due to increment in cutoff points
> 5. When cutoff date jumped back due to expired invites
> 6. When cutoff date jumped forward after clearing the backlog
> 7. When cutoff date is moving normal
> 
> Now keeping this in mind, and the current scenario, we can predict on the basis of an assumption that now, backlog is finished and cutoff date will move forward with a regular pattern where it will consume 2 months on average for the every next round. We can calculate the average applicants on normal move and can see that till what effective date the applicants can be covered in this year, dividing over the remaining quota.
> 
> Secondly we can think that it might can increase the cutoff points and then quickly consume the remaining quota with the 70 and 70+ pointers, but I assume it will not be the case for more than one round, even if it happens as, the remaining quota for 261111 is higher than the predictable number of 70+ applicants.
> 
> Thirdly then can reduce the cutoff points to 60, but I assume in that case cutoff date pointer will jump further back and will be utilized only in one round and that they might not want to do at this time of the year.
> 
> I have uploaded the excel sheet with my updates and have changed its URL. Previous file has been deleted.
> 
> I would like that on the basis of these points if you might can put some more calculations over it to make the result predictable.
> 
> I am sorry that I am working only on ICT Business Analyst data, you may can then apply it for your skill code.


Interesting sheet Asim. You have done put up good analytics for people to understand. Kudos


----------



## asimadeel

vikaschandra said:


> Interesting sheet Asim. You have done put up good analytics for people to understand. Kudos


Thanks, but still I believe there is lot more intelligence which can be brought into it and I am failed to do so.


----------



## FFacs

asimadeel said:


> Please see my updated Pro Rata sheet hyperlinked underneath at the bottom of my signature to develop the idea, I am coming from. If I am wrong you can correct me. Any effort in this regard will be highly appreciated. Thanks


I see. By "backlog" you mean the second-time invitees. It's a good sheet, though i think you need to check your approach wrt the average applicants, etc. If you look at the outcome you've calculated, it indicates that at 60 points we would expect the program cut-off to be Oct 2016. Not sure what that's meant to mean, but it surely can't be right.

I think the rate of applicants is being incorrectly worked out in your final column.

We can actually use lines 50 & 51 to do a better estimate. The difference between these is 120 invites, and the difference between the date shift is approx 8 weeks. That would indicate 15 joiners per week. We don't need to worry about second invites too much, as the round before cleared up to 21/2 which is close to the last round where 65 pointers were invited 15/16 (24/2), indicating the vast majority invited in round 50 had never been invited before.

So, if we know 15 are joining per week, we would expect a queue moving forwards 4 weeks every round if there were no 70+. But as there are, it only moves forward 1 week or so. That means that only 25% of those invited are at 65 points; and 75% are 70+. 

With this in mind, you can see how important it was that they did a bonus round in December. Had they skipped the week and just let it continue at 60 invites, the score would have gone up to 70 points for the next 3 rounds .


----------



## asimadeel

FFacs said:


> I see. By "backlog" you mean the second-time invitees. It's a good sheet, though i think you need to check your approach wrt the average applicants, etc. If you look at the outcome you've calculated, it indicates that at 60 points we would expect the program cut-off to be Oct 2016. Not sure what that's meant to mean, but it surely can't be right.
> 
> I think the rate of applicants is being incorrectly worked out in your final column.
> 
> We can actually use lines 50 & 51 to do a better estimate. The difference between these is 120 invites, and the difference between the date shift is approx 8 weeks. That would indicate 15 joiners per week. We don't need to worry about second invites too much, as the round before cleared up to 21/2 which is close to the last round where 65 pointers were invited 15/16 (24/2), indicating the vast majority invited in round 50 had never been invited before.
> 
> So, if we know 15 are joining per week, we would expect a queue moving forwards 4 weeks every round if there were no 70+. But as there are, it only moves forward 1 week or so. That means that only 25% of those invited are at 65 points; and 75% are 70+.
> 
> With this in mind, you can see how important it was that they did a bonus round in December. Had they skipped the week and just let it continue at 60 invites, the score would have gone up to 70 points for the next 3 rounds .


I appreciate your analysis. The averages I calculated are just a play with data, I know its incorrect. I just tried to put some logic and tried to approach brains like you so that they can help me in putting more intelligence into it.

Your analysis is quite correct, but can you play with figures to be more precise to draw up a prediction scenario? It will be great.


----------



## aussiedream87

All the best for 189 round guys. Please make sure we are updating immitacker and also update your signatures with timelines. Appreciate your time and help. Cheers!!


----------



## june14ashish

any BA got invite today. I  didn't get 

EOI : 14th july with 65 points. bad luck...


----------



## andreyx108b

june14ashish said:


> any BA got invite today. I didn't get
> 
> EOI : 14th july with 65 points. bad luck...


i did not see any yet...


----------



## asimadeel

june14ashish said:


> any BA got invite today. I didn't get
> 
> EOI : 14th july with 65 points. bad luck...


Any Invitations for 261111


----------



## june14ashish

asimadeel said:


> Any Invitations for 261111


some one in other thread confirmed that 12july with 65 points BA got invited

ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received 


I missed by a day or so I think.. truly bad luck for me


----------



## ngenhit

june14ashish said:


> some one in other thread confirmed that 12july with 65 points BA got invited
> 
> ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received
> 
> 
> I missed by a day or so I think.. truly bad luck for me


So one more 60 people round with 7 days of queue movement.

:-( I've got to teach my mind to wait till September next year!.


----------



## vipsonik1

Goo luck buddy


----------



## andreyx108b

june14ashish said:


> some one in other thread confirmed that 12july with 65 points BA got invited
> 
> ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received
> 
> 
> I missed by a day or so I think.. truly bad luck for me


Movement is better than no movement.


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> Movement is better than no movement.


There's only minimal chances for a non-movement considering that there are only 40-45 70 pointers probably applying every 14 days...

If it goes like this, DIBP wouldn't have any option but to carry on with 60 invite rounds till it reaches 90% ( Now it's 73%) and then switch to a 20 odd invite round as usual!

That means everyone with EOI date > 15 August or so would have to hold on till next year cycle.! :-(


----------



## vsb546

Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below

1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
2) Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
3) Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors, faults in an applications, programming language with established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
4) Planning, design, and implementation of complete websites.
5) Responsible for design site, structure and daily maintenance of a website.

Currently I am holding ACS as ICT BA (26111). Now I am looking to change as either Software engineer or analyst programmer so please guide me whether above skill sets will strong enough to get either one. Please everyone respond on this. Thank you.


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

Same situation for me. I also didn't get the invite


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

june14ashish said:


> asimadeel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Invitations for 261111
> 
> 
> 
> some one in other thread confirmed that 12july with 65 points BA got invited
> 
> ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received
> 
> 
> I missed by a day or so I think.. truly bad luck for me
Click to expand...

Same situation for me. I also didn't get the invite. I have 14 July Eoi doe and 65 points!!!


----------



## june14ashish

bhuvnesh.b said:


> Same situation for me. I also didn't get the invite. I have 14 July Eoi doe and 65 points!!!




Yeah hope we get it in next round..btw.I did pm to u .can u plus connect on WhatsApp. .


----------



## hannibalthegr8

bhuvnesh.b said:


> Same situation for me. I also didn't get the invite. I have 14 July Eoi doe and 65 points!!!


Next round is your lucky round bro... All the Best


----------



## hannibalthegr8

june14ashish said:


> Yeah hope we get it in next round..btw.I did pm to u .can u plus connect on WhatsApp. .


Are you from Bangalore.. we can connect up


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Next round is your lucky round bro... All the Best


thanks mate. being hopeful. yeah in bangalore. pm me ur number.. will call u


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> There's only minimal chances for a non-movement considering that there are only 40-45 70 pointers probably applying every 14 days...
> 
> If it goes like this, DIBP wouldn't have any option but to carry on with 60 invite rounds till it reaches 90% ( Now it's 73%) and then switch to a 20 odd invite round as usual!
> 
> That means everyone with EOI date > 15 August or so would have to hold on till next year cycle.! :-(


I think there's a few possibilities. On the positive side, the idea that they open the flood gates and raise the ceiling may be accurate. I don't personally think so, but there's a chance (one of the migration agencies 'news' sites posits this).

If we project current trends of 6ish days move forward for 65 pointers each 60 invite round we have 402/60 rounds remain. That means 6 rounds left for 65 pointers (the extra bit will only see 70 pointers invited). That calculates to 31st August.

In the meantime, we're likely to see rebound from the December 180 round. I would imagien that will take more than one round to clear (i.e. the date will move backwards in March, and not recover to 12th July the next round either). That would point to 19th August cut off.

One thing that disturbs me is that with the current invite rate, the program will close 11th April. That means that from 11th April, no people with 70+ points will be invited, while people with 65 points are being invited now. I have to wonder if DIBP won't anticipate this and reduce the number of invites per round. It's not unfeasible that they try to keep the program open till year end by reducing the invites to 30 per round (or less if they leave it longer). Naturally that will see points return to 70. I think the most likely time for that to happen is after the backlog from the December 180 round has cleared. My call is February will see the last meaningful invites for 65 points. My guess: DoE for 65 points will make it to 25th July before being wound back at the beginning of March to 5th June, followed in the next round by progress to 27th June, and at that point they will ration the invites moving the score to 70.

All in all, a bit of a mess.

Other thoughts. Compared to last year we've seen 65 points really struggle to move forwards. That suggests increasing demand. BA/SA has become the catch-all bucket for IT. I think the various departments need to break open this skill and consult with business to understand what they really want. I would suggest a LOT more rigour in screening people for this skill, and allocating some of the invites to other categories. That people can pick and choose between the analysts and programmer skills when they get assessed doesn't make sense. 

Anyway, good luck to all. Let's hope NSW start to send the invites.


----------



## june14ashish

FFacs said:


> I think there's a few possibilities. On the positive side, the idea that they open the flood gates and raise the ceiling may be accurate. I don't personally think so, but there's a chance (one of the migration agencies 'news' sites posits this).
> 
> If we project current trends of 6ish days move forward for 65 pointers each 60 invite round we have 402/60 rounds remain. That means 6 rounds left for 65 pointers (the extra bit will only see 70 pointers invited). That calculates to 31st August.
> 
> In the meantime, we're likely to see rebound from the December 180 round. I would imagien that will take more than one round to clear (i.e. the date will move backwards in March, and not recover to 12th July the next round either). That would point to 19th August cut off.
> 
> One thing that disturbs me is that with the current invite rate, the program will close 11th April. That means that from 11th April, no people with 70+ points will be invited, while people with 65 points are being invited now. I have to wonder if DIBP won't anticipate this and reduce the number of invites per round. It's not unfeasible that they try to keep the program open till year end by reducing the invites to 30 per round (or less if they leave it longer). Naturally that will see points return to 70. I think the most likely time for that to happen is after the backlog from the December 180 round has cleared. My call is February will see the last meaningful invites for 65 points. My guess: DoE for 65 points will make it to 25th July before being wound back at the beginning of March to 5th June, followed in the next round by progress to 27th June, and at that point they will ration the invites moving the score to 70.
> 
> All in all, a bit of a mess.
> 
> Other thoughts. Compared to last year we've seen 65 points really struggle to move forwards. That suggests increasing demand. BA/SA has become the catch-all bucket for IT. I think the various departments need to break open this skill and consult with business to understand what they really want. I would suggest a LOT more rigour in screening people for this skill, and allocating some of the invites to other categories. That people can pick and choose between the analysts and programmer skills when they get assessed doesn't make sense.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all. Let's hope NSW start to send the invites.



From here atleast 2 round in feb will still see 65 pointers queue moving forward from 12th july onwards ( before that rebound happen of dec round ) since dec round of 180 invites was on 23rd Dec so it would be 23rd Feb as cutoff when the first invites would be expired and then activated again to be picked in march round & with this thought the cutoff date of 25 July makes little sense but it would not recover 12 july in next round doesn't seems to be happening.


----------



## samanthaat88

Hi,

I need Small help,

After ACS Skill Assessment my work experiences are as follow.

Organization 1: 01/02/2014 to 30/04/2014	
Organization 2: 19/05/2014 to 20/08/2014	
Organization 3: 03/11/2014 to Present	

When can i claim 5 points for my work experience.
because i got to know that experiences are calculated base on days/week not only base on months.


----------



## kartheish

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need Small help,
> 
> After ACS Skill Assessment my work experiences are as follow.
> 
> Organization 1: 01/02/2014 to 30/04/2014
> Organization 2: 19/05/2014 to 20/08/2014
> Organization 3: 03/11/2014 to Present
> 
> When can i claim 5 points for my work experience.
> because i got to know that experiences are calculated base on days/week not only base on months.


Your days sum up to 88+93+807=1095 days, to be in safer side I added 3 more days to include a leap year 2016. The end result gives you -- Monday, 8 May 2017. I suppose, that is when you become qualified under 3 years or more window to claim 5 points.


----------



## planetvibhor

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need Small help,
> 
> After ACS Skill Assessment my work experiences are as follow.
> 
> Organization 1: 01/02/2014 to 30/04/2014
> Organization 2: 19/05/2014 to 20/08/2014
> Organization 3: 03/11/2014 to Present
> 
> When can i claim 5 points for my work experience.
> because i got to know that experiences are calculated base on days/week not only base on months.


A small clarification needed here. How are you adding partner points (5) in both of your EOIs. I am undertone impression that you can claim partner skill points only if the partner and you are both assessed under the same ANZSCO code. Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## samanthaat88

kartheish said:


> Your days sum up to 88+93+807=1095 days, to be in safer side I added 3 more days to include a leap year 2016. The end result gives you -- Monday, 8 May 2017. I suppose, that is when you become qualified under 3 years or more window to claim 5 points.



Thank you for the information. :yo:


----------



## samanthaat88

planetvibhor said:


> A small clarification needed here. How are you adding partner points (5) in both of your EOIs. I am undertone impression that you can claim partner skill points only if the partner and you are both assessed under the same ANZSCO code. Please clarify. Thanks.


As i know there is no such a restriction if both Occupations are in SOL.
Is it not?


----------



## Oz_batman

samanthaat88 said:


> As i know there is no such a restriction if both Occupations are in SOL.
> Is it not?


Both should be having same anzsco code(same profession) then only you can claim 5 points else none


----------



## RonyLion

Hi All,

Is there any hope for 55+5 (SS) for NSW..in the BA pool?. I am waiting for an increase in my point in April with work experience.
Will highly appreciate any comments/suggestions.

Regards,
Rony.


----------



## june14ashish

Oz_batman said:


> Both should be having same anzsco code(same profession) then only you can claim 5 points else none


Its not true. they need to be in same SOL but doesn't require to be same ANZO code. S/W enn and BA can be one example where both are in same SOL .This has been discussed many times in past as well as mentoined in DIBP website too.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Folks,

Did any one get invitation under 189 after 17th January Invitaion round?? what is the effective cutoff score and date for ICT BA?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Oz_batman

june14ashish said:


> Its not true. they need to be in same SOL but doesn't require to be same ANZO code. S/W enn and BA can be one example where both are in same SOL .This has been discussed many times in past as well as mentoined in DIBP website too.



This is new to me, and this might even help my case. SO, I am ICT BA and my wife is a dentist and as i checked we both are on the CSOL list. Does that mean I can also claim 5 points for 189 visa??


----------



## FFacs

Oz_batman said:


> This is new to me, and this might even help my case. SO, I am ICT BA and my wife is a dentist and as i checked we both are on the CSOL list. Does that mean I can also claim 5 points for 189 visa??


BA is on SOL, otherwise you wouldn't be able to apply for 189.


----------



## samanthaat88

Oz_batman said:


> This is new to me, and this might even help my case. SO, I am ICT BA and my wife is a dentist and as i checked we both are on the CSOL list. Does that mean I can also claim 5 points for 189 visa??


You cannot claim partner points for 189, if partner occupation is not in SOL. But I think you can claim points for 190 if partner occupation is in CSOL. ( I'm not sure about 190)


----------



## vipsonik1

Folks,
Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 65 points for sub class 189 with EOI 5-Aug-2016. I also applied for NSW and received invite today.

What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 before lodging visa for 190 ? I feel that invites should move to Aug in couple of rounds

Thoughts ? Comments ?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa

Oz_batman said:


> Both should be having same anzsco code(same profession) then only you can claim 5 points else none


No, this is not the case. Both occupation should be in the same list (sol or csol). Me assessed as software engineer and my wife as business analyst and I m claiming partner points. I have done full research on this topic. Hope this help. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88

Upendraa said:


> No, this is not the case. Both occupation should be in the same list (sol or csol). Me assessed as software engineer and my wife as business analyst and I m claiming partner points. I have done full research on this topic. Hope this help. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


In your case both occupations are in SOL list. So you can claim partner points for both 189 and 190. 
Cases can divided as bellow,

Case 1: if partner occupation is in SOL list you can claim points for 189 as well as 190. 

Case 2: if partner occupation is not in SOL but it is in CSOL you can claim points only for 190.

Need some more explanations from few experts.


----------



## vsb546

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks,
> Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 65 points for sub class 189 with EOI 5-Aug-2016. I also applied for NSW and received invite today.
> 
> What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 before lodging visa for 190 ? I feel that invites should move to Aug in couple of rounds
> 
> Thoughts ? Comments ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi may I know your points break down please because I am also same have 65+5 BA but I haven't got, I have points for English 10 is yours 20?????Looking for NSW invite so it helps me track down.


----------



## Upendraa

samanthaat88 said:


> In your case both occupations are in SOL list. So you can claim partner points for both 189 and 190.
> Cases can divided as bellow,
> 
> Case 1: if partner occupation is in SOL list you can claim points for 189 as well as 190.
> 
> Case 2: if partner occupation is not in SOL but it is in CSOL you can claim points only for 190.
> 
> Need some more explanations from few experts.


Agreed because sol is subset of csol so if your occupation present in the sol then by default you will be eligible for csol only. As simple as that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks,
> Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 65 points for sub class 189 with EOI 5-Aug-2016. I also applied for NSW and received invite today.
> 
> What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 before lodging visa for 190 ? I feel that invites should move to Aug in couple of rounds
> 
> Thoughts ? Comments ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would suggest to go with NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

Congrats buddy, happy for you.I would also suggest you to stick with 190 right now.
A BA with 70 pointer having an EOI of 5th Aug getting an invite today, that is more than 5 months wait








I am an SA with 70 and EOI 15 Jan 2017?already in the verge of loosing hope for this year.


----------



## India2Aussie

Hello.. I had submitted the EOI with 60 points on 8th Jun 2016. Pl suggest shall I reappear for PTE exam to increase the point or wait for invitation.


----------



## Oz_batman

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks,
> Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 65 points for sub class 189 with EOI 5-Aug-2016. I also applied for NSW and received invite today.
> 
> What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 before lodging visa for 190 ? I feel that invites should move to Aug in couple of rounds
> 
> Thoughts ? Comments ?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you apply for NSW..5 august??


----------



## vipsonik1

Oz_batman said:


> When did you apply for NSW..5 august??




I applied for NSW on Nov 21, got picked by Dec 10 and applied on Dec 15 and gov invite on Jan 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

kartheish said:


> Congrats buddy, happy for you.I would also suggest you to stick with 190 right now.
> A BA with 70 pointer having an EOI of 5th Aug getting an invite today, that is more than 5 months wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an SA with 70 and EOI 15 Jan 2017?already in the verge of loosing hope for this year.




I think you didn't read my post correctly.My 189 EOI is 5-aug-2016 with 65 points

My 190 was submitted on Dec 20th with 65+5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

vsb546 said:


> Hi may I know your points break down please because I am also same have 65+5 BA but I haven't got, I have points for English 10 is yours 20?????Looking for NSW invite so it helps me track down.




Yes my English is 20 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

kartheish said:


> Congrats buddy, happy for you.I would also suggest you to stick with 190 right now.
> A BA with 70 pointer having an EOI of 5th Aug getting an invite today, that is more than 5 months wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an SA with 70 and EOI 15 Jan 2017?already in the verge of loosing hope for this year.


Well that's a surprise. Going by the trend I was under the impression that 70 pointers BA are cleared in every round - that's why a few 65 pointers could get the invite.


----------



## akshat13

*Doubt*

I applied 190 NSW on Dec 1 with 70 points. I request seniors to let me know when I can expat the Invite?

Points Breakup

Age-> 25
Exp -> 15
Qualification -> 15
PTE -> 10
State -> 5


----------



## hannibalthegr8

akshat13 said:


> I applied 190 NSW on Dec 1 with 70 points. I request seniors to let me know when I can expat the Invite?
> 
> Points Breakup
> 
> Age-> 25
> Exp -> 15
> Qualification -> 15
> PTE -> 10
> State -> 5


What role code have you applied for


----------



## andreyx108b

akshat13 said:


> I applied 190 NSW on Dec 1 with 70 points. I request seniors to let me know when I can expat the Invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Points Breakup
> 
> 
> 
> Age-> 25
> 
> Exp -> 15
> 
> Qualification -> 15
> 
> PTE -> 10
> 
> State -> 5




You have a fair chance i think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshat13

hannibalthegr8 said:


> What role code have you applied for


System analyst is my code.


----------



## akshat13

andreyx108b said:


> You have a fair chance i think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have applied in system analyst category. When you say fair chance, what should I understand? Will I be considered in next round?


----------



## vikaschandra

akshat13 said:


> I have applied in system analyst category. When you say fair chance, what should I understand? Will I be considered in next round?


If you are considering 189 ITA then no not in the upcoming round since the cutoff seems to be somewhere in July 2016 and would take litte while to reach December. 

If you asking about 190 with 70 points wel it could be any day since NSW do not have a specific days to send Invites. Fair chance would be good probability that you would be able to secure your Invite with 70 points and should not take very long but exact day no one would be able to tell you


----------



## akshat13

What would be the subject of the email which we receive once invited in our mail box say from NSW?


----------



## vikaschandra

akshat13 said:


> What would be the subject of the email which we receive once invited in our mail box say from NSW?


The guys who have state invitation wuld be able to answer that


----------



## vipsonik1

I received NSW invite on 19 Jan and the subject would be - "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in skillselect" and this email comes from skillselect


----------



## kartheish

vipsonik1 said:


> I think you didn't read my post correctly.My 189 EOI is 5-aug-2016 with 65 points
> 
> My 190 was submitted on Dec 20th with 65+5 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, my bad. Thanks for your time in clarifying :thumb:


----------



## India2Aussie

Friends,

Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 60 points for sub class 189 with EOI 8-June-2016.

What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 or reappear for PTE.

Thanks!


----------



## akshat13

vipsonik1 said:


> I received NSW invite on 19 Jan and the subject would be - "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in skillselect" and this email comes from skillselect


Read your previous posts and understood that you applied on 20th Dec for 190 NSW (70-BA) and got invite by 19th Jan. On the contrary, I applied on 1st Dec (70-SA) but awaiting for the invite. I am not sure what exactly they look into while sending invites.

Seeking expert suggestions here from our seniors about the pattern of invitations?


----------



## vipsonik1

India2Aussie said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 60 points for sub class 189 with EOI 8-June-2016.
> 
> What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 or reappear for PTE.
> 
> Thanks!




I would say reappear PTE , no point waiting with 60 points.. it is a never ending wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

akshat13 said:


> Read your previous posts and understood that you applied on 20th Dec for 190 NSW (70-BA) and got invite by 19th Jan. On the contrary, I applied on 1st Dec (70-SA) but awaiting for the invite. I am not sure what exactly they look into while sending invites.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking expert suggestions here from our seniors about the pattern of invitations?




I think their preference is PTE first, experience next and then points on other criteria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS

vipsonik1 said:


> I think their preference is PTE first, experience next and then points on other criteria
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like NSW 190 invites are random. I have 20 points from PTE, Exp 5 points, overall 70 points for 190 visa. EOI submitted on 5th Dec 2016. 

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## Oz_batman

RajforAUS said:


> Seems like NSW 190 invites are random. I have 20 points from PTE, Exp 5 points, overall 70 points for 190 visa. EOI submitted on 5th Dec 2016.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Quite a strange thing, considering the fact that you and @vipsonik1 had same points,experience and PTE points ..infact your DOE was before his DOE..would somebody put some light on this?


----------



## FFacs

Oz_batman said:


> Quite a strange thing, considering the fact that you and @vipsonik1 had same points,experience and PTE points ..infact your DOE was before his DOE..would somebody put some light on this?


Unsure. Vipsonik1 gives a bit of a confusing story. First this



> I applied for NSW on Nov 21, got picked by Dec 10 and applied on Dec 15 and gov invite on Jan 18


then in the next post this



> I think you didn't read my post correctly.My 189 EOI is 5-aug-2016 with 65 points
> 
> My 190 was submitted on Dec 20th with 65+5 points


IF the points are equal, and the experience and English also, it comes down to EOI date. I'm guessing IF vipsonik1 was invited it was because the first story is accurate. NSW don't invite in rounds, and when they DO invite it's not across all skills equally. Also, be aware that NSW distinguish between the roles in each group (e.g. SA and BA)


----------



## FFacs

Could I also make a request of all posters. You sow confusion when you say things like "I applied for 190 with 70 points". If that includes 5 points for state nomination, please describe as 65+5.


----------



## vipsonik1

FFacs said:


> Unsure. Vipsonik1 gives a bit of a confusing story. First this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then in the next post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the points are equal, and the experience and English also, it comes down to EOI date. I'm guessing IF vipsonik1 was invited it was because the first story is accurate. NSW don't invite in rounds, and when they DO invite it's not across all skills equally. Also, be aware that NSW distinguish between the roles in each group (e.g. SA and BA)



Okay ! Sorry for any confusion. I checked the dates properly and here is the break up of 190 application-

10- Nov applied for NSW 
21- Nov picked up by NSW
10- Dec applied for NSW with $300
19- Jan received invite from NSW

My points were 65+5 and applied for BA

Let me for any additional information



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

vipsonik1 said:


> Okay ! Sorry for any confusion. I checked the dates properly and here is the break up of 190 application-
> 
> 10- Nov applied for NSW
> 21- Nov picked up by NSW
> 10- Dec applied for NSW with $300
> 19- Jan received invite from NSW
> 
> My points were 65+5 and applied for BA
> 
> Let me for any additional information
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for clearing that up. I think a couple of posters were a bit dismayed, thinking they had the same points as you but an older EOI DOE. Congrats on the invite, by the way, hope you have a swift grant. My advice: get all the paperwork ready in advance, they are allocating COs in no time.


----------



## RajforAUS

FFacs said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I think a couple of posters were a bit dismayed, thinking they had the same points as you but an older EOI DOE. Congrats on the invite, by the way, hope you have a swift grant. My advice: get all the paperwork ready in advance, they are allocating COs in no time.


5-dec 2016 applied for NSW

65+5 for ICT BA

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## Oz_batman

vipsonik1 said:


> Okay ! Sorry for any confusion. I checked the dates properly and here is the break up of 190 application-
> 
> 10- Nov applied for NSW
> 21- Nov picked up by NSW
> 10- Dec applied for NSW with $300
> 19- Jan received invite from NSW
> 
> My points were 65+5 and applied for BA
> 
> Let me for any additional information
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually, the parlance that you are using is bit new. from what i can understand from your comment is that your
EOI Date(for both 189 & 190) : 5th August 2016
ITA(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination) & applied : 21st Nov
Accepted the nomination & applied: 10- Dec (applied for NSW with $300)
ITA (SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa):19th january


Still confused with 21st November...what do you mean by "your application got picked.
Also @FFAcs what exactly is process for the application.

Actually, I am still waiting for my first ITA(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination). I didn't hear from NSW, since I have posted my EOI on 17-Nov-2016. these new names and definitions have confused me even.


----------



## FFacs

Oz_batman said:


> Actually, the parlance that you are using is bit new. from what i can understand from your comment is that your
> EOI Date(for both 189 & 190) : 5th August 2016
> ITA(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination) & applied : 21st Nov
> Accepted the nomination & applied: 10- Dec (applied for NSW with $300)
> ITA (SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa):19th january
> 
> 
> Still confused with 21st November...what do you mean by "your application got picked.
> Also @FFAcs what exactly is process for the application.
> 
> Actually, I am still waiting for my first ITA(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination). I didn't hear from NSW, since I have posted my EOI on 17-Nov-2016. these new names and definitions have confused me even.


By "picked" I think the poster means that NSW invite him to apply for nomination.


----------



## vipsonik1

Oz_batman said:


> Actually, the parlance that you are using is bit new. from what i can understand from your comment is that your
> 
> EOI Date(for both 189 & 190) : 5th August 2016
> 
> ITA(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination) & applied : 21st Nov
> 
> Accepted the nomination & applied: 10- Dec (applied for NSW with $300)
> 
> ITA (SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa):19th january
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still confused with 21st November...what do you mean by "your application got picked.
> 
> Also @FFAcs what exactly is process for the application.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am still waiting for my first ITA(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination). I didn't hear from NSW, since I have posted my EOI on 17-Nov-2016. these new names and definitions have confused me even.




Let me correct you here- 
EOI for 189 is 5-Aug-2016
EOI for 190 is 10-Nov-2016

And yes "picked" is NSW invited me to apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## India2Aussie

Thanks a lot : vipsonik1 for the support


----------



## wadhwamit

*Confused*

It's been almost a year since I have been waiting for an invite, Do you guys think I should still wait or just withdraw my application?




_________________
Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
Age - 30
Work Exp - 0
Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
Pte - 10
State Sponsorship - 5

EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
Invitation - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vipsonik1

wadhwamit said:


> It's been almost a year since I have been waiting for an invite, Do you guys think I should still wait or just withdraw my application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Work Exp - 0
> 
> Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
> 
> Pte - 10
> 
> State Sponsorship - 5
> 
> 
> 
> EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
> 
> Invitation - :fingerscrossed:




I would suggest to reappear PTE and increase points. With your current points things look difficult


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

My scores are: 30(age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE)+5(SS) = 65+5(NSW). I submitted my EOI recently on 15 Jan 2017. I am turning 33 by March 24, which will further reduce my points to 60+5. I can understand that there is no specific invitation rounds for 190 however, is there any chances of me getting invitation in the next 2 months? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wadhwamit

I have tried improving my score in PTE 4 times but I couldn't score more than 75 each, I am going to get additional 5 points for my work experience this march. Do you think 5 points would make a difference?




_________________
Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
Age - 30
Work Exp - 0
Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
Pte - 10
State Sponsorship - 5

EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
Invitation - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kartheish

wadhwamit said:


> I have tried improving my score in PTE 4 times but I couldn't score more than 75 each, I am going to get additional 5 points for my work experience this march. Do you think 5 points would make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
> Age - 30
> Work Exp - 0
> Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
> Pte - 10
> State Sponsorship - 5
> 
> EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
> Invitation - :fingerscrossed:


Yes, it will make a difference. You will move into a better Queue compared to the previous one. Who knows, we might end up together in that Queue. Welcome to the party.


----------



## andreyx108b

kartheish said:


> My scores are: 30(age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE)+5(SS) = 65+5(NSW). I submitted my EOI recently on 15 Jan 2017. I am turning 33 by March 24, which will further reduce my points to 60+5. I can understand that there is no specific invitation rounds for 190 however, is there any chances of me getting invitation in the next 2 months? :fingerscrossed:




I say you have a good chance getting selected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadhwamit

Buddy, I am in a much bigger boat than yours, even after getting 5 points for my work ex. my total would be just 60 points.


_________________
Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
Age - 30
Work Exp - 0
Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
Pte - 10
State Sponsorship - 5

EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
Invitation - xx


----------



## RajforAUS

wadhwamit said:


> Buddy, I am in a much bigger boat than yours, even after getting 5 points for my work ex. my total would be just 60 points.
> 
> 
> _________________
> Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
> Age - 30
> Work Exp - 0
> Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
> Pte - 10
> State Sponsorship - 5
> 
> EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
> Invitation - xx


Try improving your PTE score asap. Invite chance for 60 pointers is only decreasing.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Oz_batman said:


> Quite a strange thing, considering the fact that you and @vipsonik1 had same points,experience and PTE points ..infact your DOE was before his DOE..would somebody put some light on this?


I think there is some confusion, my EOI for NSW is 19/12/2016 with 70 points for BA but haven't got any invite.


----------



## vipsonik1

My EOI for NSW was 10-Nov-2016


----------



## man75318

Friends,
Joined the group today itself so still learning forum rules and tricks...

Planning to file my EOI for 261111 ICT Business Analyst under 189 with 60 points...

Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
ACS - Oct 2016
PTE- 20 points 
Experience: 10 points
Age: 15 points
Education: 15 points
Total points: 60 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for State : 65 for 190 visa...

Can anyone share how bright are the chances of getting an invite under 189...

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## vipsonik1

man75318 said:


> Friends,
> Joined the group today itself so still learning forum rules and tricks...
> 
> Planning to file my EOI for 261111 ICT Business Analyst under 189 with 60 points...
> 
> Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
> ACS - Oct 2016
> PTE- 20 points
> Experience: 10 points
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Total points: 60 for 189 visa,
> Total Points for State : 65 for 190 visa...
> 
> Can anyone share how bright are the chances of getting an invite under 189...
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Hi Manish,
Welcome to the Forum !! To be brutally honest, chance to get an invite for 189 visa with 60 points is negligible at this point. In other words, to get an invite for 189 visa for BA with 60 points is like MISSION IMPOSSIBLE.

I see that you already have 20 points for PTE and there is no scope for increasing points there. Why don't you explore if your profile is a fit for Software Engineer category. There are still fair chances to get an invite in that category with 60 points.

Good Luck !!

VJ


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello,

Could you anyone let me know the chances of getting invited for NSW with 65 points for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst and the waiting period. I have launched the EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-2016.

Thanks,
Sai


----------



## kartheish

saikishoreal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you anyone let me know the chances of getting invited for NSW with 65 points for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst and the waiting period. I have launched the EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-2016.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sai


For starters, there is a long wait already. Patience is the key here. I would recommend to increase your English score, if there is any chance.


----------



## vsb546

Hi every one I need some advise and suggestions. I have positive skills assessment as ICT BA 26111. Is it becoming more competitive I felt to assess with some other ANZSCO code. If I get positive outcome for second one also,then first assessment becomes invalid???. Because I am already in the queue with old one and it has more than 1 year validity still. please comment on this guys.


----------



## aussiedream123

How much is it taking after the Co is assigned and medicals and PCC is submitted to the golden mail to.come ?


----------



## andreyx108b

aussiedream123 said:


> How much is it taking after the Co is assigned and medicals and PCC is submitted to the golden mail to.come ?




85 days on average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

Do you guys think if I should apply for a SS Nominated 190 visa for NSW now?.

I just went through the numbers and I believe i will be invited only by December next cycle( Dec 2017) by the looks of it unless a miracle happens!



Also, 
1) does any of you know whether it is possible to give and obtain an assessment as 261112 while holding a valid & active assessment of 261111 ???.... I should've got assessed as an SA instead of BA as i have only 4.5 exp. ( Now due to this I couldn't even apply for VIC!!! )

2) Is it possible to apply for NSW Nominated visa while being an active student ,for this year, at VIC?


----------



## hannibalthegr8

ngenhit said:


> Do you guys think if I should apply for a SS Nominated 190 visa for NSW now?.
> 
> I just went through the numbers and I believe i will be invited only by December next cycle( Dec 2017) by the looks of it unless a miracle happens!
> 
> Also,
> 1) does any of you know whether it is possible to give and obtain an assessment as 261112 while holding a valid & active assessment of 261111 ???.... I should've got assessed as an SA instead of BA as i have only 4.5 exp. ( Now due to this I couldn't even apply for VIC!!! )
> 
> 2) Is it possible to apply for NSW Nominated visa while being an active student ,for this year, at VIC?


No harm in filing a EOI


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Greetings everyone!

Happy Republic Day to my Indian brothers and Happy Australia Day as well 

Well, my query is simple regarding BA job code- Should I lodge my application for 189 with 65 or for 190 with 70 points. Which will fetch me a quicker ITA? 

Reply awaited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> Happy Republic Day to my Indian brothers and Happy Australia Day as well
> 
> Well, my query is simple regarding BA job code- Should I lodge my application for 189 with 65 or for 190 with 70 points. Which will fetch me a quicker ITA?
> 
> Reply awaited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


189 with 65 points will take a lot of time...end of year maybe! 190 with 70 has better chance but you never know with the state nominations.


----------



## june14ashish

andreyx108b said:


> 85 days on average.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it true that S/W engg 2613 ANZO gets grant quicker than BA (2611) I have seen some of my friends with BA waiting for grant for almost 10 months but s/w engg in comparision gettinh in 3 to 4 months . Is it because of high demand of 2613 vs 2611.. pls enlighten some thoughts ?


----------



## andreyx108b

No. its not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

India2Aussie said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need some advice ! I have applied for BA with 60 points for sub class 189 with EOI 8-June-2016.
> 
> What is your thought should I wait couple more rounds in 189 or reappear for PTE.
> 
> Thanks!


Please reapear...


----------



## Agrawal85

Hi all, I got my ACS letter today, I have 70 points and I want to apply as a Business Analyst 

Can you please tell me how much time it will take to get an EOI response 

thansk


----------



## andreyx108b

Agrawal85 said:


> Hi all, I got my ACS letter today, I have 70 points and I want to apply as a Business Analyst
> 
> Can you please tell me how much time it will take to get an EOI response
> 
> thansk




Next round!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

june14ashish said:


> Is it true that S/W engg 2613 ANZO gets grant quicker than BA (2611) I have seen some of my friends with BA waiting for grant for almost 10 months but s/w engg in comparision gettinh in 3 to 4 months . Is it because of high demand of 2613 vs 2611.. pls enlighten some thoughts ?


EOI for 2613 is faster than 2611 as the requirement for 2613 is higher.

If you look at the latest pull 18th Jan 2017

2613: Cut of date was: 10/12/2016 8.59 pm
2611: Cut of date was 12/07/2016 2.28 pm

Both at 65 points. So if anyone applies EOI now and has 65 points, they will surely get a invite faster in 2613. 

Grant is a different ball of game altogether. 

Hannibal


----------



## aussiedream87

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> Happy Republic Day to my Indian brothers and Happy Australia Day as well
> 
> Well, my query is simple regarding BA job code- Should I lodge my application for 189 with 65 or for 190 with 70 points. Which will fetch me a quicker ITA?
> 
> Reply awaited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Utkarsh,

With those points it's 190 nsw that can get u an invite. However, you skill assessment isn't fine yet so incase u get 5 points under that then with 70 points u can get 189.


----------



## Agrawal85

andreyx108b said:


> Next round!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your reply, shall I begin my police verification then now or shall I wait

Also, I'm applying for 457 as it's expiring soon, will it have any impact?


----------



## june14ashish

hannibalthegr8 said:


> EOI for 2613 is faster than 2611 as the requirement for 2613 is higher.
> 
> If you look at the latest pull 18th Jan 2017
> 
> 2613: Cut of date was: 10/12/2016 8.59 pm
> 2611: Cut of date was 12/07/2016 2.28 pm
> 
> Both at 65 points. So if anyone applies EOI now and has 65 points, they will surely get a invite faster in 2613.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant is a different ball of game altogether.
> 
> Hannibal


Thanks for your reply. I am already clear about ITA process. My main concern was with grant timeframe of 2613 vs 2611 after ITA . If anyone can add there thougts pls ??


----------



## vikaschandra

june14ashish said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am already clear about ITA process. My main concern was with grant timeframe of 2613 vs 2611 after ITA . If anyone can add there thougts pls ??


When we talk about grant it all depends on the quality of documents provided to support the claims. AFAIK Speedy Grants are not based on ANZSCO.


----------



## vikaschandra

Agrawal85 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, shall I begin my police verification then now or shall I wait
> 
> Also, I'm applying for 457 as it's expiring soon, will it have any impact?


Since you are already based in Australia meeting IED is not an issue for you hence you can apply the PCC. Note that if you apply for 457 visa and 189 simultaneously and 189 or 190 is granted and your 457 comes right after the grant will overide your PR. Make sure you take that into consideration and study about the pros and cons for concurrent filing.


----------



## sharma_1987

Watch video of navjotbrar on youtube. It will definetely help you to score 79+ in all sections.



_________________
Occupation Code - Systems Analyst (261112)
Age - 30
Work Exp - 0
Education - 15(Bsc. IT)
Pte - 10
State Sponsorship - 5

EOI - 23rd Feb. 2016
Invitation - :fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]


----------



## dalzamendi

Hello guys,

I'd like to ask for some advice. I don't have any degree, I got the Microsoft MCSE Business Intelligence one year ago, in my opinion is closely related to 
"261111 - ICT Business Analysts" but I'm not quite sure if it has the necessary ICT content for that skilled occupation. It looks like it hasnt.

Moreover, I tried to find the content of the certification (exam by exam) and I get these ICT units:

Design an ETL Solution 
Design BI Data Models 
Design a Reporting Solution 
Plan BI Infrastructure 
Design BI Infrastructure 
Build an Analysis Services Database 
Build a Tabular Data Model 
Build a Report with SQL Server Reporting Services
Manage, Maintain, and Troubleshoot an SSAS Database
Desing and implement database objects
Implement programmability objects
Manage database concurrency
Optimize Database Objects and SQL infrastructure
Create Database Objects
Work With Data
Modify Data
Troubleshoot and optimize
Desing and Implement DW
Extract and Transform Data
Load Data
Configure and deploy SSIS solutions
Build Data Quality Solutions

Do you think that is suitable for that skilled occupation or other one?

I don't know if it's helpful but I have 5 years experience working as Business Intelligence Analyst/Consultant


----------



## vikaschandra

dalzamendi said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'd like to ask for some advice. I don't have any degree, I got the Microsoft MCSE Business Intelligence one year ago, in my opinion is closely related to
> "261111 - ICT Business Analysts" but I'm not quite sure if it has the necessary ICT content for that skilled occupation. It looks like it hasnt.
> 
> Moreover, I tried to find the content of the certification (exam by exam) and I get these ICT units:
> 
> Design an ETL Solution
> Design BI Data Models
> Design a Reporting Solution
> Plan BI Infrastructure
> Design BI Infrastructure
> Build an Analysis Services Database
> Build a Tabular Data Model
> Build a Report with SQL Server Reporting Services
> Manage, Maintain, and Troubleshoot an SSAS Database
> Desing and implement database objects
> Implement programmability objects
> Manage database concurrency
> Optimize Database Objects and SQL infrastructure
> Create Database Objects
> Work With Data
> Modify Data
> Troubleshoot and optimize
> Desing and Implement DW
> Extract and Transform Data
> Load Data
> Configure and deploy SSIS solutions
> Build Data Quality Solutions
> 
> Do you think that is suitable for that skilled occupation or other one?
> 
> I don't know if it's helpful but I have 5 years experience working as Business Intelligence Analyst/Consultant



Acs has set of criterias that needs to be fulfilled for positive assessment. In case the applicant doesn't have a formal degree they would need to have 8 years of experience in the closely related field along with vendor certification. Check the links below will give you more insight. 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/12613/5-Qualifications-FAQs.pdf


----------



## dalzamendi

vikaschandra said:


> Acs has set of criterias that needs to be fulfilled for positive assessment. In case the applicant doesn't have a formal degree they would need to have 8 years of experience in the closely related field along with vendor certification. Check the links below will give you more insight.


Thank you for your answer. If I have the vendor certification, why are you mentioning the 8 year? I'm confused. I found that if my certification is closely related I'll need 5 years experience while if is not closely related I'll need 6. 

Besides that, my MCSE certification doesn't look closely related to the 261111.. It's frustrating. But it's my assumption.

Thank you.



_"Diploma and Vendor Certification
 If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria."_


----------



## hannibalthegr8

vikaschandra said:


> When we talk about grant it all depends on the quality of documents provided to support the claims. AFAIK Speedy Grants are not based on ANZSCO.


Hi Vikas,

can you elaborate on what tou mean by the quality of document

Hannibal


----------



## vikaschandra

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> can you elaborate on what tou mean by the quality of document
> 
> Hannibal


quality here would mean - up to date, genuine, complete


----------



## akshat13

Did anyone receive 190 from NSW recently?
I applied 190 by 1st Dec (SA) with 70 points, still awaiting for invite.

I do not know when I can expect the invite?


----------



## vipsonik1

akshat13 said:


> Did anyone receive 190 from NSW recently?
> 
> I applied 190 by 1st Dec (SA) with 70 points, still awaiting for invite.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know when I can expect the invite?




I received NSW invite on Jan 19 and I have 65 +5 ( BA)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Any 189 invites yet ? I believe there was a round on Feb 1st ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish

vipsonik1 said:


> Any 189 invites yet ? I believe there was a round on Feb 1st ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No invite. Even with 65 points and 14 july DOE. which pushed me to believe the cutoff moved to 70.


----------



## aussiedream87

vipsonik1 said:


> I received NSW invite on Jan 19 and I have 65 +5 ( BA)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what are points break down and when did you lodge ur EOI?


----------



## Phattu_tota

june14ashish said:


> No invite. Even with 65 points and 14 july DOE. which pushed me to believe the cutoff moved to 70.


1st Feb means we need to wait till tomorrow....or am i missing something?


----------



## vipsonik1

Any 70 pointers that received invite today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

june14ashish said:


> No invite. Even with 65 points and 14 july DOE. which pushed me to believe the cutoff moved to 70.


Same situation for me. No invites!!!


----------



## vipsonik1

bhuvnesh.b said:


> Same situation for me. No invites!!!




I assume there were no invites sent out for BA in yesterday's round. I didn't even hear from 70pointers on the invitation.

Is this again a technical glitch ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bica

vipsonik1 said:


> I received NSW invite on Jan 19 and I have 65 +5 ( BA)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

When did you submit your EOI with 65 points and expressing interest in State Nomination?


----------



## vipsonik1

Bica said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit your EOI with 65 points and expressing interest in State Nomination?




Nov 10th with 65 +5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bica

vipsonik1 said:


> Nov 10th with 65 +5 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange because my friend applied with 65 in Oct still hasn't got invitation for state sponsorship!
Is it based on time of application?


----------



## vipsonik1

Bica said:


> Strange because my friend applied with 65 in Oct still hasn't got invitation for state sponsorship!
> 
> Is it based on time of application?




Mine was 65+5 points.. was his the same ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J

Hi All,

I've just got my PTE Cleared and updated the EOI as on 19th Jan 2017.

ANZCO Code : 261112 (System Analyst)
189 : 65 points
190 (Any State) : 65 + 5 = 70 points

Can anyone provide any rough estimate when could I expect an invite.

Also one of my friend is suggesting to change the 'Any State' to the specific state like 'NSW' in my EOI, it will give better chances to my EOI being selected by the NSW for nomination. Please help to provide your suggestions on this. i.e Does it make a difference to have EOI open for all states or any specific state.

Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## Bica

Hi yes his is the same. Has 65 points will get 70 if there is state sponsorship, ticked NSW state sponsorship way back in October.


----------



## Oz_batman

Bica said:


> Hi yes his is the same. Has 65 points will get 70 if there is state sponsorship, ticked NSW state sponsorship way back in October.


 Hey, vipsonik has been trolling people for quite sometime, he is talking about the invite to apply for visa...whereas we all are talking about the invitation after the EOI submission. Please ignore him!! I am wating for the invite since november with 65+5 points..probably they will send out invites soon.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Phattu_tota said:


> 1st Feb means we need to wait till tomorrow....or am i missing something?


1st Feb means the invite will be sent today, ie 1st Feb. You can wait till end of day Australia time.


----------



## Oz_batman

vipsonik1 said:


> Mine was 65+5 points.. was his the same ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I dont understand why are you confusing people with your stupid trolling. People here are not talking about the invite for the visa...they are waiting to hear for the invite after their EOI submission. So, stop your story of getting your invite on 19th...i don't understand if you are doing it knowingly or unknowingly but it confuses people so stop it.


----------



## jcreative86

Can anyone help me to understand that how can i know if i got invite or not ?


----------



## FFacs

jcreative86 said:


> Can anyone help me to understand that how can i know if i got invite or not ?


If you can't find any mail you can also check on SkillSelect.


----------



## FFacs

vipsonik1 said:


> Mine was 65+5 points.. was his the same ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps an idea to set-up a signature so you don't confuse people further? It's easy to confuse people with Invitation to Apply for Nomination vs. Invitation to Apply for PR. It will save you answering the same questions again and again, also.


----------



## jcreative86

What will be the status


----------



## FFacs

Bica said:


> Strange because my friend applied with 65 in Oct still hasn't got invitation for state sponsorship!
> Is it based on time of application?


Go to NSW and read-up. It's based on:


ANZSCO Skill
DIBP Points
ENglish points & Experience Points (these don't appear to be in a certain order)

It's important to understand that NSW will set a floor on the above criteria that varies over the year. That means that they at any one time they may be looking for zero 2611xx; that they may require 65 points; that they may require 10 point or more for both English and experience. This can change, but equally it may not. The latter criteria may lower for certain skills, but not for others. It's far more nuanced than 189. 

Only when two EOIs tie on the above criteria does DoE come into play.


----------



## Phattu_tota

hannibalthegr8 said:


> 1st Feb means the invite will be sent today, ie 1st Feb. You can wait till end of day Australia time.


Thanks. I was wondering on the time as I received +ve ACS assessment early morning here in the UK, and I saw it just 4 hours before the invites are sent (which I wasn't aware is mid night)

I am expecting invite in next round after submitting the EOI today. So was curious to know if I submit it even 2 hours before the invites are sent, will I get one?

But now am targeting the next round anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## anandsai

*Guidance on Job Code for Business Services Project Manager*

Dear Friends, I am new to this forum. I am willing to relocate to Australia. My profile looks like below
Profession- Transition Project Manager in BPO Business Services
Exp: 10 years
Qualification : B.Sc Computer Science
Certifications: PMP, Six Sigma Green belt
Age: 33
Marital Status - Married
Spouse: Software Engineer (not employed for 3 months due to kid)

What Job Code will be suitable? I see there is no Project Manager under SOL. Please guide me. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kyra J

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just got my PTE Cleared and updated the EOI as on 19th Jan 2017.
> 
> ANZCO Code : 261112 (System Analyst)
> 189 : 65 points
> 190 (Any State) : 65 + 5 = 70 points
> 
> Can anyone provide any rough estimate when could I expect an invite.
> 
> Also one of my friend is suggesting to change the 'Any State' to the specific state like 'NSW' in my EOI, it will give better chances to my EOI being selected by the NSW for nomination. Please help to provide your suggestions on this. i.e Does it make a difference to have EOI open for all states or any specific state.
> 
> Thanks in Advance !!



Anyone with any suggestion on this...pls


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks. I was wondering on the time as I received +ve ACS assessment early morning here in the UK, and I saw it just 4 hours before the invites are sent (which I wasn't aware is mid night)
> 
> I am expecting invite in next round after submitting the EOI today. So was curious to know if I submit it even 2 hours before the invites are sent, will I get one?
> 
> But now am targeting the next round anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


It depends on your points, if you have 70 and above in 189 yes you will get an invite even if you apply a few hour before ANZ working hours unless the cut off point was 70 points which is highly unlikely but can happen.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

anandsai said:


> Dear Friends, I am new to this forum. I am willing to relocate to Australia. My profile looks like below
> Profession- Transition Project Manager in BPO Business Services
> Exp: 10 years
> Qualification : B.Sc Computer Science
> Certifications: PMP, Six Sigma Green belt
> Age: 33
> Marital Status - Married
> Spouse: Software Engineer (not employed for 3 months due to kid)
> 
> What Job Code will be suitable? I see there is no Project Manager under SOL. Please guide me. Thanks in advance


There is ICT Project Manager Australia, this is in CSOL list and you can try there, you can also review BA(261111) profile and see if it fits your job profile. BA is in SOL. 

If your wife has enough experience then you can make her primary and try in Software Engineer (261313).


----------



## Phattu_tota

hannibalthegr8 said:


> It depends on your points, if you have 70 and above in 189 yes you will get an invite even if you apply a few hour before ANZ working hours unless the cut off point was 70 points which is highly unlikely but can happen.


Hmm..okay. It was after working hours....around 9 pm in Oz.
Lets target the next one then.


----------



## vipsonik1

Oz_batman said:


> Hey, vipsonik has been trolling people for quite sometime, he is talking about the invite to apply for visa...whereas we all are talking about the invitation after the EOI submission. Please ignore him!! I am wating for the invite since november with 65+5 points..probably they will send out invites soon.




Dude, first mind your language. If you haven't received the invite that doesn't mean I am providing you with incorrect information.

I already provided all the dates. For further clarification I will put this in my signature. And please be patient and don't vent it out on me.

Let's all stay focussed and help each other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

FFacs said:


> Perhaps an idea to set-up a signature so you don't confuse people further? It's easy to confuse people with Invitation to Apply for Nomination vs. Invitation to Apply for PR. It will save you answering the same questions again and again, also.




I will set up an signature. Thanks for the suggestion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesqfel

Hi everyone, I just received contact from CO asking for Military Exemption document.

I've just uploaded it without problems. But now I have the following doubts. Can someone help me?

1 - Now that they asked only for this missing document, can I assume that they already checked all docs that I've submited before and that everything is ok?? Or they may still analyse more documents?

2 - Assuming that everything is correct with my documentation, on avarege, how many days I'll get the Grant Letter (or a new contact of CO) ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dreamsanj

anandsai said:


> Dear Friends, I am new to this forum. I am willing to relocate to Australia. My profile looks like below
> Profession- Transition Project Manager in BPO Business Services
> Exp: 10 years
> Qualification : B.Sc Computer Science
> Certifications: PMP, Six Sigma Green belt
> Age: 33
> Marital Status - Married
> Spouse: Software Engineer (not employed for 3 months due to kid)
> 
> What Job Code will be suitable? I see there is no Project Manager under SOL. Please guide me. Thanks in advance


Desai,

If you go with PRoject manager.. gettting invite is little long.. Try and apply as Business analyst. Get your document in such a fashion which will closely resemble the BA profile.

PM me your details and I will call you back.


----------



## Oz_batman

vipsonik1 said:


> Dude, first mind your language. If you haven't received the invite that doesn't mean I am providing you with incorrect information.
> 
> I already provided all the dates. For further clarification I will put this in my signature. And please be patient and don't vent it out on me.
> 
> Let's all stay focussed and help each other
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the harsh words dude, I lost my temper. Actually, I along all the people here, are following this forum religiously and this is only source of information which can help us in predicting the future of our application, as such we easily get swayed by any new information. I misunderstood you for a troller, sorry for that...anyways thanks for putting up the signature!!


----------



## aussiedream123

Is the 189 visa is granted before 190 visa people?


----------



## aj970031

Hey guys - I have a question here. I'm sure our seasoned members will be able to answer. So I had applied in January last year with 60 points and I will get another 5 points in May which makes it a total of 65. So now , will my application be considered as filed in May'17 or will I hold my place in the queue as Jan'16 ?
Thanks!


----------



## vipsonik1

Oz_batman said:


> Sorry for the harsh words dude, I lost my temper. Actually, I along all the people here, are following this forum religiously and this is only source of information which can help us in predicting the future of our application, as such we easily get swayed by any new information. I misunderstood you for a troller, sorry for that...anyways thanks for putting up the signature!!




No worries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

akshat13 said:


> Did anyone receive 190 from NSW recently?
> I applied 190 by 1st Dec (SA) with 70 points, still awaiting for invite.
> 
> I do not know when I can expect the invite?


Please could you post your points breakdown.


----------



## akshat13

kartheish said:


> Please could you post your points breakdown.


Point break up for 70-:

Age-: 25
Exp-: 15
Edu -: 15
PTE-: 10
State-: 5


----------



## Rmarw

Hi, were there any invites for Feb 1st round.


----------



## Viggy0590

dreamsanj said:


> Desai,
> 
> If you go with PRoject manager.. gettting invite is little long.. Try and apply as Business analyst. Get your document in such a fashion which will closely resemble the BA profile.
> 
> PM me your details and I will call you back.


@dreamsanj

Can you please help me for the following profile

Profession- Senior Test Analyst
Exp: 5 years
Qualification : Master in Computer Application
Certifications: ISTQB & UFT certification
Age: 26


----------



## vikaschandra

mesqfel said:


> Hi everyone, I just received contact from CO asking for Military Exemption document.
> 
> I've just uploaded it without problems. But now I have the following doubts. Can someone help me?
> 
> 1 - Now that they asked only for this missing document, can I assume that they already checked all docs that I've submited before and that everything is ok?? Or they may still analyse more documents?
> 
> 2 - Assuming that everything is correct with my documentation, on avarege, how many days I'll get the Grant Letter (or a new contact of CO) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


First of all this is the wrong thread to be posting about visa related queries as here most of the people are waiting for the invitation to apply. Visit the visa lodge thread. 

Coming back to your question 

1. Yes most probably they must have reviewd your documents and thereby requested for the military exemption letter. But this would not mean they may not further scrutinize your application

2. These days the turnaround time for the CO to come back to look at the file after requesting seems to be not less than 8-12 weeks. 

If all ok you can expect the grant in 4-12 weeks.


----------



## vikaschandra

aussiedream123 said:


> Is the 189 visa is granted before 190 visa people?


As stated on DIBP's website 190 should have priority over 189


----------



## vikaschandra

aj970031 said:


> Hey guys - I have a question here. I'm sure our seasoned members will be able to answer. So I had applied in January last year with 60 points and I will get another 5 points in May which makes it a total of 65. So now , will my application be considered as filed in May'17 or will I hold my place in the queue as Jan'16 ?
> Thanks!


Change your points would change the eoi date of effect as well. Either ways when the point increases or decreases the eoi take the doe with the time stamp when the change occurred

So in your case additional 5 points in may will change your doe to may 2017


----------



## karthik4overseas

*Thanks Vikas Chandra*

Hi Vikas,

I have been following you for the past 1 year. You are very generous and answers all of our doubts. Thanks a lot for this.

I have a small query. In spite of being assessed as System's analyst can I submit EOI as Analyst Programmer.

Thanks and Regards,
Karthik
PTE - 10
ACS - +ve
189 - 60 points (DOE - 23rd March)
190 NSW - 65 (21st April)
190 VIC - 65 (2nd Dec)


----------



## vikaschandra

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I have been following you for the past 1 year. You are very generous and answers all of our doubts. Thanks a lot for this.
> 
> I have a small query. In spite of being assessed as System's analyst can I submit EOI as Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Karthik
> PTE - 10
> ACS - +ve
> 189 - 60 points (DOE - 23rd March)
> 190 NSW - 65 (21st April)
> 190 VIC - 65 (2nd Dec)


Thanks for your kind words mate. 

No you should not do that. As ACS assessment letter clearly says your skills and experience is relevant to nominated occupation code 261112.

Filing an eoi, getting invited and then lodging the visa would be great risk. Not advisable from my side.


----------



## amabrouk

Hi Experts,

Has anyone recently received NSW 190 invitation for 261112??

I have applied on 31st Jan with 65+5 points and want to know my chance.

Thanks


----------



## andyrent

Hi Guys
I have submitted EOI Today with 65 points for BA , any idea when I could expect an invite ? 

Also, I have heard that the rules may soon be changing - but not really sure, if my spouse gives PTE I could reach 70 points, so wondering if I should ask her to take the test also or should wait with 65 Points.

Any guidance will help.

Thank you.


----------



## RajforAUS

andyrent said:


> Hi Guys
> I have submitted EOI Today with 65 points for BA , any idea when I could expect an invite ?
> 
> Also, I have heard that the rules may soon be changing - but not really sure, if my spouse gives PTE I could reach 70 points, so wondering if I should ask her to take the test also or should wait with 65 Points.
> 
> Any guidance will help.
> 
> Thank you.


If you submitted for 189 visa with 65 points, then there is wait for at least 6 months for ICT BA. Last cut off observed is DOE (date of effect) 12th july 2016. The more you increase your points, the sooner you can expect an invite. 

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for NSW in the month of July 2016 and yet now I have not received any update. It's really frustrating to wait for so many months. 

Below are my details.

Skill:ICT Business Analyst (ICT 261111)
Pte :67 Overall
Exp:6 Years
Points:65 (including state)
Applied Date:29-July-2016

I would appreciate if anyone can share their experiences or views.

Also does NSW send rejection like Victoria if not selected? Also does they update portal.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Mantu Sahu


----------



## FFacs

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for NSW in the month of July 2016 and yet now I have not received any update. It's really frustrating to wait for so many months.
> 
> Below are my details.
> 
> Skill:ICT Business Analyst (ICT 261111)
> Pte :67 Overall
> Exp:6 Years
> Points:65 (including state)
> Applied Date:29-July-2016
> 
> I would appreciate if anyone can share their experiences or views.
> 
> Also does NSW send rejection like Victoria if not selected? Also does they update portal.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Mantu Sahu



60 points will struggle to receive a 189 invite in the near future. NSW's process is to skim the top points off the pool, not to process applications. Your applications stays ion the pool till the EOI expires.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Thank for your reply.

Actually I have applied for 190 NSW State. I know it is very difficult to receive 189 invite. How about 190 state EOI with 65 points?


----------



## vikaschandra

andyrent said:


> Hi Guys
> I have submitted EOI Today with 65 points for BA , any idea when I could expect an invite ?
> 
> Also, I have heard that the rules may soon be changing - but not really sure, if my spouse gives PTE I could reach 70 points, so wondering if I should ask her to take the test also or should wait with 65 Points.
> 
> Any guidance will help.
> 
> Thank you.


You might need to wait for few months to get the invitation. Currently the cutoff seems to have jumped back to 70 as no 65 pointers got invitation in the last round. 

Have you got positive assessment for your spouse? If yes then let her take the language test and then claim partner points to boost your score to 70 and get invited right away.


----------



## vikaschandra

sahu_mantu said:


> Thank for your reply.
> 
> Actually I have applied for 190 NSW State. I know it is very difficult to receive 189 invite. How about 190 state EOI with 65 points?


Difficult but not impossible. NSW have their own criteria of nominating applicants. More experience and high language scores could be the selection criteria. not sure though


----------



## ngenhit

vikaschandra said:


> You might need to wait for few months to get the invitation. Currently the cutoff seems to have jumped back to 70 as no 65 pointers got invitation in the last round.
> 
> Have you got positive assessment for your spouse? If yes then let her take the language test and then claim partner points to boost your score to 70 and get invited right away.



Did you get any information that they *did* invite someone atleast?... 


If the cut off went to 70s then i guess they have resolved to inviting 20-30 people each till June end!. :-(


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Did you get any information that they *did* invite someone atleast?...
> 
> 
> If the cut off went to 70s then i guess they have resolved to inviting 20-30 people each till June end!. :-(


Looking at immitracker there are 4 70+ pointers invited for the 1 Feb round. Looks like they might well have set the number back to preserve invites for the rest of the year. That's a tough break.


----------



## amabrouk

So no hope for 65 pointers this year???


----------



## june14ashish

FFacs said:


> Looking at immitracker there are 4 70+ pointers invited for the 1 Feb round. Looks like they might well have set the number back to preserve invites for the rest of the year. That's a tough break.


OR the list moved back again ? Could be another possibilty.. This anzo code is difficult to predict unlike 2613 which is consistent due to large quota....


----------



## guru_gillg

vikaschandra said:


> Change your points would change the eoi date of effect as well. Either ways when the point increases or decreases the eoi take the doe with the time stamp when the change occurred
> 
> So in your case additional 5 points in may will change your doe to may 2017


Hi Vikas,

Do points automatically updated in EOI because of the experience shifting from one bucket to another? Therefore, resulting in the points to be increased to 65, but the EOI date will be same(As basis work exp shifting from 0-3 years bucket to 3-5 years bucket in May 2018 basis on ACS being positive result dated 12-02-2016)

What I understood from your response is that in case we manually do any amendment in the EOI for updation than the EOI date will be changed such as updation of better score in order to claim more marks for English proficiency.

Reference example(Taking my example):-

Occupation :- ICT BA
ACS +ive :- 12-12-2016(Total Exp:- 5.6educted by ACS:- 4, Valid :- 1.6)
Total Points :- 60(Age-30;Edu-15;PTE-10;Spouse-5;Exp-0)
EOI Date 189 :- 13-12-2016
EOI Date 190 :- 14-12-2016

Regards
Guru


----------



## FFacs

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Do points automatically updated in EOI because of the experience shifting from one bucket to another? Therefore, resulting in the points to be increased to 65, but the EOI date will be same(As basis work exp shifting from 0-3 years bucket to 3-5 years bucket in May 2018 basis on ACS being positive result dated 12-02-2016)
> 
> What I understood from your response is that in case we manually do any amendment in the EOI for updation than the EOI date will be changed such as updation of better score in order to claim more marks for English proficiency.
> 
> Reference example(Taking my example):-
> 
> Occupation :- ICT BA
> ACS +ive :- 12-12-2016(Total Exp:- 5.6educted by ACS:- 4, Valid :- 1.6)
> Total Points :- 60(Age-30;Edu-15;PTE-10;Spouse-5;Exp-0)
> EOI Date 189 :- 13-12-2016
> EOI Date 190 :- 14-12-2016
> 
> Regards
> Guru


AFAIK points change = reset DoE. Regardless.


----------



## guru_gillg

vikaschandra said:


> Change your points would change the eoi date of effect as well. Either ways when the point increases or decreases the eoi take the doe with the time stamp when the change occurred
> 
> So in your case additional 5 points in may will change your doe to may 2017


Hi Vikas,

Do points automatically updated in EOI because of the experience shifting from one bucket to another? Therefore, resulting in the points to be increased to 65, but the EOI date will be same(As basis work exp shifting from 0-3 years bucket to 3-5 years bucket in May 2018 basis on ACS being positive result dated 12-02-2016)

What I understood from your response is that in case we manually do any amendment in the EOI for updation than the EOI date will be changed such as updation of better score in order to claim more marks for English proficiency.

Reference example(Taking my example):-

Occupation :- ICT BA
ACS +ive :- 12-12-2016(Total Exp:- 5.6educted by ACS:- 4, Valid :- 1.6)
Total Points :- 60(Age-30;Edu-15;PTE-10;Spouse-5;Exp-0)
EOI Date 189 :- 13-12-2016
EOI Date 190 :- 14-12-2016

Regards
Guru


----------



## vijaims

Hello,
I have applied for the EOI - NSW 190 in December. My points are as below.
Skillset: 261112
Points - 55+5
Experience: 10 years
PTE:70
Could someone please let me know the possibility of getting the invitation for NSW? Thanks


----------



## ngenhit

guru_gillg said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Do points automatically updated in EOI because of the experience shifting from one bucket to another? Therefore, resulting in the points to be increased to 65, but the EOI date will be same(As basis work exp shifting from 0-3 years bucket to 3-5 years bucket in May 2018 basis on ACS being positive result dated 12-02-2016)
> 
> What I understood from your response is that in case we manually do any amendment in the EOI for updation than the EOI date will be changed such as updation of better score in order to claim more marks for English proficiency.
> 
> Reference example(Taking my example):-
> 
> Occupation :- ICT BA
> ACS +ive :- 12-12-2016(Total Exp:- 5.6educted by ACS:- 4, Valid :- 1.6)
> Total Points :- 60(Age-30;Edu-15;PTE-10;Spouse-5;Exp-0)
> EOI Date 189 :- 13-12-2016
> EOI Date 190 :- 14-12-2016
> 
> Regards
> Guru




It *will* reset the EOI date, whenever the points change for whatever reasons.

Even I had believed it wouldn't when the change is automatic, however it does change to the date on which the points were changed!


----------



## ngenhit

june14ashish said:


> OR the list moved back again ? Could be another possibilty.. This anzo code is difficult to predict unlike 2613 which is consistent due to large quota....


List will not move back just like that.

Approximately every 60 people invite round will have around 40 people with 70 or 75 pointers and rest of them with 65.


I guess it is as FFacs mentioned, they have gone into conservative mode of 20-25 invites per round, which is insufficient for the 70 pointers itself!

Or else, it could be 40 invites per round now, which is barely enough to clear the 70 pointer queue till the end of this cycle. 

So, all of us will have to wait till September or even further now!


----------



## june14ashish

ngenhit said:


> List will not move back just like that.
> 
> Approximately every 60 people invite round will have around 40 people with 70 or 75 pointers and rest of them with 65.
> 
> 
> I guess it is as FFacs mentioned, they have gone into conservative mode of 20-25 invites per round, which is insufficient for the 70 pointers itself!
> 
> Or else, it could be 40 invites per round now, which is barely enough to clear the 70 pointer queue till the end of this cycle.
> 
> So, all of us will have to wait till September or even further now!


I would little disagree with this because if they would have done this , it would have been done on all pro rata occupations since most of them are running out of quota before year end. However it wasnt case since 2613 still have 10 days patern of clearing queue means it moved consistently with 235 plus invites for 2613 and same with others too...

It might be one odd situation when all 60 were consumed by 70 pointers...


----------



## vikaschandra

FFacs said:


> Looking at immitracker there are 4 70+ pointers invited for the 1 Feb round. Looks like they might well have set the number back to preserve invites for the rest of the year. That's a tough break.


I'd agree with FFacs on what he has mentioned here as last year similar thing happened. Worst part is the 60 pointers are left in the dark. Feel sorry for them.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Folks,

Can anyone tell me the procedure,how to get partner's 5 points?

I mean I have few doubts-

1)My wife has total experince of 6 years in S/W(EI branch) but she is working in security domain, so I guess ACS will deduct her 4 yeras and we will left with 2 years of work ex only,so will I still get her 5 points?>
2) Is it mandatory for her to score in PTE/IELTS or certification of english from her Btech college will work?
3) If I update EOI with partner's skill of 5 points, in that case will mt EOI date will get increased and will be in the back of queue?

Please help me guys in this regards!!

Thanks folks for your support!!

Regards,
Joe


----------



## Upendraa

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the procedure,how to get partner's 5 points?
> 
> I mean I have few doubts-
> 
> 1)My wife has total experince of 6 years in S/W(EI branch) but she is working in security domain, so I guess ACS will deduct her 4 yeras and we will left with 2 years of work ex only,so will I still get her 5 points?>
> 2) Is it mandatory for her to score in PTE/IELTS or certification of english from her Btech college will work?
> 3) If I update EOI with partner's skill of 5 points, in that case will mt EOI date will get increased and will be in the back of queue?
> 
> Please help me guys in this regards!!
> 
> Thanks folks for your support!!
> 
> Regards,
> Joe


For claiming partner points, below is the conditions:

1. Your partner occupation should be present in the same occupation list as yours.
2. She should have positive skill assessment. 
3. She should have atleast 50+ in PTE or 6+ in IELTS in all sections.

And yes once you will update you EOI, EOI will take that date and you will be in queue again.

Thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

*new Cut-off*

Very grim picture for people applying under BA & System Analyst categories. The queue moved by only 7 hours or so.


----------



## saikishoreal

*Sai Kishore*

As of 1-Feb2017 round, they cleared the applications until 12-July-2016 for 261111. This is for people who has 65 points. There is a clear 6 months waiting period for people with 65 points.

It is advisable to retake English test to increase points for those who have only 60 points.


----------



## amu18

Hey guys, I have submitted EOI (189) on 3rd Feb 17 with 70 points for 261112 (ICT Systems analyst). When should I except invitation. What are the chances?


----------



## mm77171

amu18 said:


> Hey guys, I have submitted EOI (189) on 3rd Feb 17 with 70 points for 261112 (ICT Systems analyst). When should I except invitation. What are the chances?


You'll get invited on 15th Feb.


----------



## kartheish

Dear all, 65+5 (190 NSW) for 261112, EOI on 15Jan2017?..is there any hope for me this year?


----------



## hjauhari

Upendraa said:


> For claiming partner points, below is the conditions:
> 
> 1. Your partner occupation should be present in the same occupation list as yours.
> 2. She should have positive skill assessment.
> 3. She should have atleast 50+ in PTE or 6+ in IELTS in all sections.
> 
> And yes once you will update you EOI, EOI will take that date and you will be in queue again.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply!!

1)Same occupation list means SOL right? I mean I had applied under ICT BA , so Can I apply for her under security engineer?
2) Positive assesetment means any experience greater than zero will work for ,right??
3) Will change in EOI will also affect 190 call unlike 189?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## hjauhari

*Partner's skill Assesment*



Upendraa said:


> For claiming partner points, below is the conditions:
> 
> 1. Your partner occupation should be present in the same occupation list as yours.
> 2. She should have positive skill assessment.
> 3. She should have atleast 50+ in PTE or 6+ in IELTS in all sections.
> 
> And yes once you will update you EOI, EOI will take that date and you will be in queue again.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply!!

1)Same occupation list means SOL right? I mean I had applied under ICT BA , so Can I apply for her under security engineer?
2) Positive assesetment means any experience greater than zero will work for ,right??
3) Will change in EOI will also affect 190 call unlike 189?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Kyra J

kartheish said:


> Dear all, 65+5 (190 NSW) for 261112, EOI on 15Jan2017?..is there any hope for me this year?


I'm also on the same boat...

65+5 (190 NSW) for 261112, EOI on 19Jan2017.

189(65 points)....We will be lucky if get invited before 5 months...

190(70 points)... my friend tells me that NSW is bound to reply in 12 weeks time...so last week of april might bring some news..


----------



## kartheish

Kyra J said:


> kartheish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, 65+5 (190 NSW) for 261112, EOI on 15Jan2017?..is there any hope for me this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on the same boat...
> 
> 65+5 (190 NSW) for 261112, EOI on 19Jan2017.
> 
> 189(65 points)....We will be lucky if get invited before 5 months...
> 
> 190(70 points)... my friend tells me that NSW is bound to reply in 12 weeks time...so last week of april might bring some news..
Click to expand...

Thanks for responding Kyra, sadly on 24th March I am turning 33? it will reduce my points to 60+5. It is just an endless wait I guess then. Wishing you good luck with your EOI. I will PM you just in case if you want to be in touch.


----------



## dazoy111

*System Analyst - 80 points*

Hello friends,

According to my calculations I should have 80 points when I apply -

Age - 25
English - 20
Experience - 15
Education -15
Australian education -5

What do you think are the chances if I apply for EOI for PR, and how long would it take? I can not apply before end of March for personal reasons.

Secondly, in April, the points will decrease to 70. Do you think I'll still have a good chance then? 

Third - Is there a chance the numbers will be revised or the profession taken off the SOL in July?

Thank you for all the help.

Cheers,


----------



## FFacs

dazoy111 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> According to my calculations I should have 80 points when I apply -
> 
> Age - 25
> English - 20
> Experience - 15
> Education -15
> Australian education -5
> 
> What do you think are the chances if I apply for EOI for PR, and how long would it take? I can not apply before end of March for personal reasons.
> 
> Secondly, in April, the points will decrease to 70. Do you think I'll still have a good chance then?
> 
> Third - Is there a chance the numbers will be revised or the profession taken off the SOL in July?
> 
> Thank you for all the help.
> 
> Cheers,



Answers:
1. If you are correct, and it is assessed as such, you will be invited in the next round provided the skill is still open
2. Invites are in order of points. IF you have 80 you will receive the invite regardless of the score require under 80
3. Unable to say


----------



## FFacs

Kyra J said:


> I'm also on the same boat...
> 
> 65+5 (190 NSW) for 261112, EOI on 19Jan2017.
> 
> 189(65 points)....We will be lucky if get invited before 5 months...
> 
> 190(70 points)... my friend tells me that NSW is bound to reply in 12 weeks time...so last week of april might bring some news..


Sadly I think 2611xx on 189 will move to 70 points shortly. I can't see it shifting from there in the near term. I think 190 is your best hope. Incidentally, NSW don't "reply" to an EOI i nthe same way Victoria does to applications. You just sit there waiting for selection. I have to wonder if there's something afoot with immigration. 189 is going to miss its target by miles, Victoria have closed to ICT, NSW are dragging their heels....


----------



## dazoy111

Thank you FFacs.

Do we know when is the list with the new numbers is out by?

Cheers,




FFacs said:


> Answers:
> 1. If you are correct, and it is assessed as such, you will be invited in the next round provided the skill is still open
> 2. Invites are in order of points. IF you have 80 you will receive the invite regardless of the score require under 80
> 3. Unable to say


----------



## vikaschandra

dazoy111 said:


> Thank you FFacs.
> 
> Do we know when is the list with the new numbers is out by?
> 
> Cheers,


 If you are asking about yearly ceilings then it is announced in June


----------



## desisingh

Can someone help with the query ?

I received my positive assessment today from ACS. I have total experience of 10.5 yrs (Jul 2006 - Jan 2017) at the time of filing my ACS. They have considered my experience from Jan 2009 after deducting suitability of 2.5 years and now that leaves me with exact 8 years skilled employment. *My worry is how much points i will be getting for this 10 or 15 .*

As per the points system below is the summary of skilled employment:
In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) - 5 points
In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 points
In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years) - 15 points


----------



## saikishoreal

vikaschandra said:


> If you are asking about yearly ceilings then it is announced in June




You get 15 points for 8yrs. What's your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazoy111

saikishoreal said:


> you get 15 points for 8yrs. What's your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


261112


----------



## desisingh

saikishoreal said:


> You get 15 points for 8yrs. What's your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applying for systems analyst


----------



## Rhys.ender

Hi

I have just lodged my 189 EOI, having 65 points as a systems analyst. My ACS results letter states that my work after July 2012 is considered 'skilled'.

It also specifies an end date, which was when i submitted my skills assessment. I am still in the same job that was deemed to be skilled and related to the profession.

My EOI included my skilled experience to date, which amounts to 4.5 years. In July, i will have 5 years.

Will skill select automatically update the points i am due? Will I need to redo my skills assessment? How is this handled?

Thanks in advance


----------



## saikishoreal

desisingh said:


> Applying for systems analyst




Hoe many points you have in total?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Can any expert guide me:

In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested be Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card attested ?

Or just to Scan original documents without attestation?


----------



## FFacs

Rhys.ender said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just lodged my 189 EOI, having 65 points as a systems analyst. My ACS results letter states that my work after July 2012 is considered 'skilled'.
> 
> It also specifies an end date, which was when i submitted my skills assessment. I am still in the same job that was deemed to be skilled and related to the profession.
> 
> My EOI included my skilled experience to date, which amounts to 4.5 years. In July, i will have 5 years.
> 
> Will skill select automatically update the points i am due? Will I need to redo my skills assessment? How is this handled?
> 
> Thanks in advance


ACS don't decide how many points you get, that's DIBP. ACS have assessed your skills, based on documents sent, until the date they give. THe number of months ACS reports after skills met is irrelevant (though naturally it SHOULD match up to what DIBP award for). IF you are at a role that has been positively assessed, DIBP will give you points according to length of service in your EOI (subject to checks, of course). That means that if you're assessed in a role after 1 year of service, but you continue working in the same role, the points in the EOI will reflect that length of service, not what is written on the ACS results. It does so automatically based on the dates entered, with the current role being open ended.


----------



## Rhys.ender

Awesome. Thanks for the reply.

So assuming I stay in this role until July, my point will go up and I don't need to do anything extra.


----------



## kartheish

Rhys.ender said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So assuming I stay in this role until July, my point will go up and I don't need to do anything extra.


Yep, that is what FFacs meant.


----------



## andreyx108b

dazoy111 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> According to my calculations I should have 80 points when I apply -
> 
> 
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> English - 20
> 
> Experience - 15
> 
> Education -15
> 
> Australian education -5
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think are the chances if I apply for EOI for PR, and how long would it take? I can not apply before end of March for personal reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, in April, the points will decrease to 70. Do you think I'll still have a good chance then?
> 
> 
> 
> Third - Is there a chance the numbers will be revised or the profession taken off the SOL in July?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,




With 80 points you will be invited on the 15th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavcv

Hi,

Could someone provide answers to couple of queries for my friend who is trying to increase his points and is also looking for PR:

* He has Completed BE in Electrical engg during graduation and then worked for 3 years in IT and later completed 2 year MBA as part of PG and currently working for last 5 years as System Analyst --> Can he get his ACS assessment done without showing MBA and showing those 2 years as working with relevant work experience letter ? Will there be any problems during PR process ?

* He had travelled to Australia under 489 visa for 3 months some 4 years back? Will any of his Educational and Work details be captured during that time and can pose problems for his PR process?

Please provide answers as he does not want to take wrong steps and get into trouble.


----------



## FFacs

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone provide answers to couple of queries for my friend who is trying to increase his points and is also looking for PR:
> 
> * He has Completed BE in Electrical engg during graduation and then worked for 3 years in IT and later completed 2 year MBA as part of PG and currently working for last 5 years as System Analyst --> Can he get his ACS assessment done without showing MBA and showing those 2 years as working with relevant work experience letter ? Will there be any problems during PR process ?
> 
> * He had travelled to Australia under 489 visa for 3 months some 4 years back? Will any of his Educational and Work details be captured during that time and can pose problems for his PR process?
> 
> Please provide answers as he does not want to take wrong steps and get into trouble.


Are you asking if he can represent the years spent gaining an MBA as work? That would be untrue. No-one here is going to advise you or your "friend" to commit fraud.


----------



## desisingh

saikishoreal said:


> Hoe many points you have in total?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it will be 65 if exact 8 years of work experience is counted as 15 points.


----------



## raghavcv

FFacs said:


> Are you asking if he can represent the years spent gaining an MBA as work? That would be untrue. No-one here is going to advise you or your "friend" to commit fraud.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. He has done Executive MBA for 2 yrs which is on weekends and he was working on weekdays during that time. Hence the confusion whether to provide MBA details or not and can showcase his work exp for those years.


----------



## vikaschandra

desisingh said:


> Can someone help with the query ?
> 
> I received my positive assessment today from ACS. I have total experience of 10.5 yrs (Jul 2006 - Jan 2017) at the time of filing my ACS. They have considered my experience from Jan 2009 after deducting suitability of 2.5 years and now that leaves me with exact 8 years skilled employment. *My worry is how much points i will be getting for this 10 or 15 .*
> 
> As per the points system below is the summary of skilled employment:
> In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years) - 5 points
> In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 points
> In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years) - 15 points


Is this your continuous job in one company from Jan 2009 till Jan 2017? If yes them you get 15 points. If you have switched companies with break of even a month in between then you would fall in the 10 points bracket ask skill select calculates days in job.


----------



## vikaschandra

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert guide me:
> 
> In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested be Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card attested ?
> 
> Or just to Scan original documents without attestation?


Color scan copies work just fine without notary. If b/w copies get them certified


----------



## desisingh

vikaschandra said:


> Is this your continuous job in one company from Jan 2009 till Jan 2017? If yes them you get 15 points. If you have switched companies with break of even a month in between then you would fall in the 10 points bracket ask skill select calculates days in job.


Yes my experience does not have any breaks, thanks for the clarification :thumb:


----------



## sherif22879

*Problem in ACS result*

Dear All,

I have submitted my ACS assessment for the 261112 (Systems Analyst), and I just received the below email yesterday:

(Dear Mr XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Skills Assessment No: XXXXXXXXXXXX
Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date.

If you would like to proceed under the current application type Skills your skilled date would be reported on as November 2014.

If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as March 2011.

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD.)

Can anyone tell me how this is happening and why while I have submitted my Bachelor Degree in Computers awarded in 2002, and a MSc. in information systems management 2014.

I have also submitted all the required documents for my employment letters and evidences starting from 2003 till today!

So how come this happen and why. can anyone tell me please? 
​


----------



## aj970031

Thanks Vikas! So another 6 months' wait then!


----------



## june14ashish

14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......


----------



## vipsonik1

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

Folks anyone else with 65 points invited ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......


Many Congrats vipsonik1.

Did you received invite today? Also your points 65 is including state points.

As I have also submitted EOI for BA on 30-Jul-2016 with total 65 Points including five point for state.

Can you please share your view.

Thanks,
Mantu Sahu
--------------------------
ANZSCO:261111
Age:30|Edu:15|Exp:5|PTE-A:10
EOI: NSW 190-65 Points (30-July-2016)


----------



## vipsonik1

sahu_mantu said:


> Many Congrats vipsonik1.
> 
> Did you received invite today? Also your points 65 is including state points.
> 
> As I have also submitted EOI for BA on 30-Jul-2016 with total 65 Points including five point for state.
> 
> Can you please share your view.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mantu Sahu
> --------------------------
> ANZSCO:261111
> Age:30|Edu:15|Exp:5|PTE-A:10
> EOI: NSW 190-65 Points (30-July-2016)




In haven't received invite yet, I will congratulating june14ashish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

vipsonik1 said:


> In haven't received invite yet, I will congratulating june14ashish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad. 

Can you also share your view on my case? As it seems NWS inviting the candidates with 65 Points now and the cut off date currently have reached to 14-July-2016.


----------



## sahu_mantu

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......


Congratulation Ashish.

Did you received invite today? Also your points 65 is including state points.

As I have also submitted EOI for BA on 30-Jul-2016 with total 65 Points including five point for state.

Can you please share your view.

Thanks,
Mantu Sahu
--------------------------
ANZSCO:261111
Age:30|Edu:15|Exp:5|PTE-A:10
EOI: NSW 190-65 Points (30-July-2016)


----------



## aussiedream87

sahu_mantu said:


> Congratulation Ashish.
> 
> Did you received invite today? Also your points 65 is including state points.
> 
> As I have also submitted EOI for BA on 30-Jul-2016 with total 65 Points including five point for state.
> 
> Can you please share your view.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mantu Sahu
> --------------------------
> ANZSCO:261111
> Age:30|Edu:15|Exp:5|PTE-A:10
> EOI: NSW 190-65 Points (30-July-2016)


He has 65 points without state sponsorship point.


----------



## aussiedream87

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......


Congratulations buddy


----------



## aussiedream87

sahu_mantu said:


> My bad.
> 
> Can you also share your view on my case? As it seems NWS inviting the candidates with 65 Points now and the cut off date currently have reached to 14-July-2016.


The date u mentioned if for 189 and not for 190 NSW.


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......


Hey bro, congratulations! I have the same date and points. Still I didn't recieve the invite. I wonder why!


----------



## kartheish

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......


Congrats Ashish. Points breakdown please.


----------



## amu18

Hello everyone. Need your help. I have updated EOI details in myimmitracker.com under category “Expression of Interest - SC189”. I have updated my details on 8th Feb 17 but today I have noticed that the status of my case has been changed from submitted to invited (though I haven’t modified anything by myself). Also I have not received any invitation email. Can someone please let me know how this tracker works.

Occupation: 261112 ICT Systems Analyst 
Age - 25 points
Education - 15 points
ACS (Applicant + Spouse): Jan 2017 (15+5=20 points)
IELTS: Sep 2016 (10 points)
EOI Submitted: 3 Feb 2017 (189 with 70 Points)


----------



## aussiedream87

amu18 said:


> Hello everyone. Need your help. I have updated EOI details in myimmitracker.com under category “Expression of Interest - SC189”. I have updated my details on 8th Feb 17 but today I have noticed that the status of my case has been changed from submitted to invited (though I haven’t modified anything by myself). Also I have not received any invitation email. Can someone please let me know how this tracker works.
> 
> Occupation: 261112 ICT Systems Analyst
> Age - 25 points
> Education - 15 points
> ACS (Applicant + Spouse): Jan 2017 (15+5=20 points)
> IELTS: Sep 2016 (10 points)
> EOI Submitted: 3 Feb 2017 (189 with 70 Points)


Maybe you might have updated it as invited and I dont think its a technical glitch as I havnt heard from anyone. Just have it updated once again.


----------



## aussiedream87

bhuvnesh.b said:


> Hey bro, congratulations! I have the same date and points. Still I didn't recieve the invite. I wonder why!


Can you share your timelines @*bhuvnesh.b*


----------



## amu18

aussiedream87 said:


> Maybe you might have updated it as invited and I dont think its a technical glitch as I havnt heard from anyone. Just have it updated once again.


Thanks. I have tried updating the same but its not allowing me to change the status. Don't know whats the problem.


----------



## aussiedream87

amu18 said:


> Thanks. I have tried updating the same but its not allowing me to change the status. Don't know whats the problem.


Try to using a different browser. See if that works also the clear ur cache the usual technical support response  :tea:


----------



## kartheish

Could someone analyze on yesterday's invite and update the forecast for 26111* please?


----------



## andreyx108b

june14ashish said:


> 14 july BA INVITED ( 65 Points)......




Cooongrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

aussiedream87 said:


> Try to using a different browser. See if that works also the clear ur cache the usual technical support response  :tea:


Well said.


----------



## vsb546

amu18 said:


> Hello everyone. Need your help. I have updated EOI details in myimmitracker.com under category “Expression of Interest - SC189”. I have updated my details on 8th Feb 17 but today I have noticed that the status of my case has been changed from submitted to invited (though I haven’t modified anything by myself). Also I have not received any invitation email. Can someone please let me know how this tracker works.
> 
> Occupation: 261112 ICT Systems Analyst
> Age - 25 points
> Education - 15 points
> ACS (Applicant + Spouse): Jan 2017 (15+5=20 points)
> IELTS: Sep 2016 (10 points)
> EOI Submitted: 3 Feb 2017 (189 with 70 Points)


Email take bit time some times, as you have 70 points so you got invite there is nothing suspicious to worry about in fact you got invite lets start the visa process. if you don't have 70 points then it could be a problem otherwise everything fine. Up to my knowledge.


----------



## FFacs

sherif22879 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS assessment for the 261112 (Systems Analyst), and I just received the below email yesterday:
> 
> (Dear Mr XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Skills Assessment No: XXXXXXXXXXXX
> Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date.
> 
> If you would like to proceed under the current application type Skills your skilled date would be reported on as November 2014.
> 
> If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as March 2011.
> 
> To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:
> 
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD.)
> 
> Can anyone tell me how this is happening and why while I have submitted my Bachelor Degree in Computers awarded in 2002, and a MSc. in information systems management 2014.
> 
> I have also submitted all the required documents for my employment letters and evidences starting from 2003 till today!
> 
> So how come this happen and why. can anyone tell me please?
> ​


It looks like they used your MSc (combined with experience) to get your skills met. In hindsight perhaps the MSc only confused matters. I would recommend you contact them to point out that you submitted a bachelors that could be used to give an even earlier skills met date. It may be they considered the bachelors and rejected it, perhaps, but there's a chance they overlooked it.


----------



## FFacs

kartheish said:


> Could someone analyze on yesterday's invite and update the forecast for 26111* please?


Based only on the comments in this thread it looks like it moved forward two days. As previously discussed the rebound from the big invite round of December is likely to hit for the next two rounds, with only a few invites going to 65 pointers thereafter it looks like July might be the limit for invites this year's program. MY guess: 28th July at program close, if they don't lower the invite count for the skill before then.

My guesswork.


----------



## amu18

mm77171 said:


> You'll get invited on 15th Feb.


Thanks you were right. I got invite (189).


----------



## amu18

vsb546 said:


> Email take bit time some times, as you have 70 points so you got invite there is nothing suspicious to worry about in fact you got invite lets start the visa process. if you don't have 70 points then it could be a problem otherwise everything fine. Up to my knowledge.


Thanks for the response. Yes i got the invite. Just got confirmation call from my agent.


----------



## vijaims

mm77171 said:


> You'll get invited on 15th Feb.


 Dear mm77171, I have submitted EOI for 261112 on 28/12/2016. Whats the possibility that I get an invite soon? please advise. My points are as below. 

Age - 15
Edu - 15
Exp - 15
Eng - 10
Total - 55 + 5(SS) = 60.

Should I keep hope? Please advise. thanks


----------



## vijaims

amu18 said:


> Thanks you were right. I got invite (189).


Congratulations my friend. All the very best...


----------



## karthik4overseas

vijaims said:


> Dear mm77171, I have submitted EOI for 261112 on 28/12/2016. Whats the possibility that I get an invite soon? please advise. My points are as below.
> 
> Age - 15
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 15
> Eng - 10
> Total - 55 + 5(SS) = 60.
> 
> Should I keep hope? Please advise. thanks


Hi Vijaims, 

Yours is the similar situation as mine....FYI, I filed my EOI on March 23rd 2016 for the same code and with same points and am still waiting for the invite. Since I am onsite I am not that keen to concentrate currently on PTE which is the only option for you or me to increase the points and get invited. Even, I am thinking to take it again in the coming year (Probably 5 points will be added to me this June as my experience will be more than 5 years). 

I suggest you to go for that until and unless you succeed to get 20 points.

ALL THE VERY BEST. CRACK IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN.


----------



## karthik4overseas

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Vijaims,
> 
> Yours is the similar situation as mine....FYI, I filed my EOI on March 23rd 2016 for the same code and with same points and am still waiting for the invite. Since I am onsite I am not that keen to concentrate currently on PTE which is the only option for you or me to increase the points and get invited. Even, I am thinking to take it again in the coming year (Probably 5 points will be added to me this June as my experience will be more than 5 years).
> 
> I suggest you to go for that until and unless you succeed to get 20 points.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST. CRACK IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN.



Moreover vijai for 55 points 189 is Impossible to get picked.


----------



## june14ashish

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations buddy


Thanks bro. u r right. I have 65 points without ss..


----------



## amabrouk

Any updates on NSW invitations for 261112? Anyone has received invitation recently for 65+5 points??


----------



## vipsonik1

amabrouk said:


> Any updates on NSW invitations for 261112? Anyone has received invitation recently for 65+5 points??




I have, please see my signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

vijaims said:


> Dear mm77171, I have submitted EOI for 261112 on 28/12/2016. Whats the possibility that I get an invite soon? please advise. My points are as below.
> 
> Age - 15
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 15
> Eng - 10
> Total - 55 + 5(SS) = 60.
> 
> Should I keep hope? Please advise. thanks


very difficult. Try to improve your score with English language test. with 55+5 seems difficult


----------



## Oz_batman

Hello All,

Is there anyone here with 65+5 points for NSW with 0 experience points. Basically similar profile as I am having(see my signature). When can I expect the invite?


----------



## vivek_ntm

Oz_batman said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone here with 65+5 points for NSW with 0 experience points. Basically similar profile as I am having(see my signature). When can I expect the invite?


Hi, Did you apply for 189? Looks like people with 65points got through this time.


----------



## planetvibhor

I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.

Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical. 
Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.

Thanks,
Vibhor Maheshwary


----------



## auslover35

hi folks

Today i got my refernce letter from company and it is meeting all requirements of ACS and DIBP except one condition. they gave the roles and responsiblities in white paper as an attachment of main reference letter which is in letter pad. IS it ok for ACS? please reply


----------



## RajforAUS

Hello all, I received my 190 NSW nomination mail today. I had 70 (65+5) points and had submitted my EOI on 5th of Dec

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## vikaschandra

RajforAUS said:


> Hello all, I received my 190 NSW nomination mail today. I had 70 (65+5) points and had submitted my EOI on 5th of Dec
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Ray of hope


----------



## saikishoreal

RajforAUS said:


> Hello all, I received my 190 NSW nomination mail today. I had 70 (65+5) points and had submitted my EOI on 5th of Dec
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Congrats Raj. I am also waiting for NSW invite with 60+5 with same job code as you. Not sure if at all I get it.


----------



## sudharshanam

kartheish said:


> Yep, that is what FFacs meant.


Hi Kartheish,


Did you get invitation for NSW 190


----------



## aussiedream87

RajforAUS said:


> Hello all, I received my 190 NSW nomination mail today. I had 70 (65+5) points and had submitted my EOI on 5th of Dec
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Congratulations! =)


----------



## aussiedream87

kartheish said:


> Well said.


@*kartheish* Nominated yet? People under your points did so was wondering if you were nominated


----------



## aussiedream87

karthik4overseas said:


> Moreover vijai for 55 points 189 is Impossible to get picked.


moreover 55 points wont be considered for 189 as the cut off is 60 points.


----------



## aussiedream87

vijaims said:


> Dear mm77171, I have submitted EOI for 261112 on 28/12/2016. Whats the possibility that I get an invite soon? please advise. My points are as below.
> 
> Age - 15
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 15
> Eng - 10
> Total - 55 + 5(SS) = 60.
> 
> Should I keep hope? Please advise. thanks


Wouldn't be easy but you can once you increase you English score to band 8 or 79+ overall. So work on it to brighten your chances to be picked by NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87

planetvibhor said:


> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary


Congratulations on receiving the ITA. Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.

See below for checklist and the following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. And this checklist is prepared by senior member Vikas so this cover all the documents you require.

Cheers!! 

NOTE: This was preapred by a senior member Vikas so this should help.


----------



## Phattu_tota

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations on receiving the ITA. Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist and the following Forms and Documents are required:-


Hi 

Many thanks for this. Have a few queries

1.) Regarding Work Experience letters from all employers for Spouse - I am not claiming partner's points - still do I need it? I do have the relieving letter and not the one detailing RnR (like we have for assessment)

2.) Similarly, resume of spouse - Needed? even if no points claimed?

3.) Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Well, I have Form 16 but no Form 2D. Is it mandatory? Is there a workaround?

4.) Form 80 - Okay, we need to fill for both myself and spouse, i wasn't aware. Thanks a lot.

5.) Form 26 and 160 - I am going for MHD (My health declaration) and filling the form online, do I need to fill these forms as well? I just knew a HAP ID and referral letter should suffice, and then the result will be uploaded by the hospital.

Thanks


----------



## AG1901

Hi All,

First of all thanks to all the active members of this forum, this forum is the only active and relevant source of information on the Australia PR process.
I am confused between 189 and 190 subclass. My details are as follows:

Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
ACS - Feb 2016
PTE- 20 points (Jan 2016: S 90, W 90, R 90, L 90)
Experience: 0 points
Age: 32 (30 points)
Education: 15 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa,
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa

On 1st June 2017 I will complete 3 years of recognized work-ex and will gain extra 5 points. June onwards I might be able to get an EOI in class 189 also. I know that last year all the nominations for 261111 were used up before June and no nominations were sent in June 2016 for 189. Also July onwards there is always a risk that a job code might be removed from the SOl list.
I would really like a 189, but also don't want to miss out on the PR altogether. Need your suggestions on what I should do. Should I apply for both 189 and 190 (NSW), or should I wait for June to get the additional 5 points. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Ankit


----------



## vikaschandra

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for this. Have a few queries
> 
> 1.) Regarding Work Experience letters from all employers for Spouse - I am not claiming partner's points - still do I need it? I do have the relieving letter and not the one detailing RnR (like we have for assessment)
> 
> 2.) Similarly, resume of spouse - Needed? even if no points claimed?
> 
> 3.) Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Well, I have Form 16 but no Form 2D. Is it mandatory? Is there a workaround?
> 
> 4.) Form 80 - Okay, we need to fill for both myself and spouse, i wasn't aware. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 5.) Form 26 and 160 - I am going for MHD (My health declaration) and filling the form online, do I need to fill these forms as well? I just knew a HAP ID and referral letter should suffice, and then the result will be uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> Thanks


1.) if you are not claiming partner points you do not need to submit all those. Would not be asked for

2.) Not required

3.) Form 16 should suffice

4.) yes fill form 80 and form 1221 for self and spouse

5.) these forms are usually asked for at center which are not eMedical enabled. Check with your medical center they will advise if you need to fill them or not.


----------



## Phattu_tota

vikaschandra said:


> 1.) if you are not claiming partner points you do not need to submit all those. Would not be asked for
> 
> 2.) Not required
> 
> 3.) Form 16 should suffice
> 
> 4.) yes fill form 80 and form 1221 for self and spouse
> 
> 5.) these forms are usually asked for at center which are not eMedical enabled. Check with your medical center they will advise if you need to fill them or not.


Excellent. Thanks much.


----------



## kartheish

sudharshanam said:


> Hi Kartheish,
> 
> 
> Did you get invitation for NSW 190


Hi Sudharshanam,

Yes, I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination today in the morning. 
Usually I first check this forum and only then I go for emails to see if I received any mails. As usual I logged a few minutes back to check and yours is the first comment I saw asking if I got invitation or not. Rushed to check my email and there it was. 

Thanks all for your wonderful support.


----------



## kartheish

aussiedream87 said:


> @*kartheish* Nominated yet? People under your points did so was wondering if you were nominated


Yes Aussidream87, just checked my email few minutes back and got it. 
Thanks for checking up on me.


----------



## Phattu_tota

kartheish said:


> Yes Aussidream87, just checked my email few minutes back and got it.
> Thanks for checking up on me.


Congrats!


----------



## kartheish

Phattu_tota said:


> Congrats!


Thanks so much.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi Kartheish,

Congratulations.

Can you please provide your points breakup and when did you applied for NSW EOI?

Thanks,
Mantu Sahu


----------



## Oz_batman

kartheish said:


> Thanks so much.


Congrats buddy!!...If only i would have applied as system analyst..I would have been toasting drinks with you!!


----------



## akshat13

Oz_batman said:


> Congrats buddy!!...If only i would have applied as system analyst..I would have been toasting drinks with you!!



Firstly, congrats for all who received their invitation as it is a good vibe for everyone.

Not everyone here in system analyst got invitations. Like me, below is my point breakup-:

1) Age = 25
2) Qualification = 15
3) Exp = 15
4) PTE =10
5) SS= 5 (Total 70)
EOI -> 1st December :mad2:


----------



## akshat13

Seniors, going by trend now, when can I expect my invitation.

1) Age = 25
2) Qualification = 15
3) Exp = 15
4) PTE =10
5) SS= 5 (Total 70) System Analyst
EOI -> 1st December (NSW)


----------



## vipsonik1

planetvibhor said:


> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary




Hey, What was your EOI date and how many points did you have ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

vipsonik1 said:


> Hey, What was your EOI date and how many points did you have ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EOI date: 19 sept 2016
Vic Nomination filed on: 21 oct 2016
Points : 65+5


----------



## Mbhasin

vipsonik1 said:


> Hey, What was your EOI date and how many points did you have ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check yr pm


----------



## Mbhasin

vipsonik1 said:


> Hey, What was your EOI date and how many points did you have ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check yr pm


vipsonik1 said:


> Hey, What was your EOI date and how many points did you have ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

akshat13 said:


> Seniors, going by trend now, when can I expect my invitation.
> 
> 1) Age = 25
> 2) Qualification = 15
> 3) Exp = 15
> 4) PTE =10
> 5) SS= 5 (Total 70) System Analyst
> EOI -> 1st December (NSW)


States do not have a particular dates for sending out invites but considering your points hopefully soon.


----------



## planetvibhor

akshat13 said:


> Seniors, going by trend now, when can I expect my invitation.
> 
> 1) Age = 25
> 2) Qualification = 15
> 3) Exp = 15
> 4) PTE =10
> 5) SS= 5 (Total 70) System Analyst
> EOI -> 1st December (NSW)


I applied for NSW and Victoria on 19th September 2016. Points exactly as you have (70).
Have not received invite from NSW. Received invite from Victoria yesterday. Though I already have PTE aligned for next sunday (Booked it before getting invite, in hope of increasing my points to 75 and get 189 invite).

NSW, I guess has language as first parameter. So, people with 20 points in language gets preference in NSW nomination (My thinking. May be wrong. But majority people I came across who got NSW invite had 20 points in english). 

With same parameters, as yours I am waiting for the NSW invite since 19th Sept. I wish you all the best. If you get the invite please do let us know. Or best chance, try PTE and get your EOI score to 75, get invited in 189 and apply.

Best of luck.


----------



## planetvibhor

Deal All,

I have a question. While getting ACS assessment, I gave my bachelors degree (Which was ACS relevant), but did not mentioned my second degree - Chartered Accountant. Now, at the time of filling my PR 190, do I mention all my degrees (including chartered accountant)?

I did not mentioned in ACS because, CA is not at all relevant to ACS. and ACS does not assess CA. But in VISA application form 80, they ask for all degrees. So, should I mention CA there?


----------



## akshat13

planetvibhor said:


> I applied for NSW and Victoria on 19th September 2016. Points exactly as you have (70).
> Have not received invite from NSW. Received invite from Victoria yesterday. Though I already have PTE aligned for next sunday (Booked it before getting invite, in hope of increasing my points to 75 and get 189 invite).
> 
> NSW, I guess has language as first parameter. So, people with 20 points in language gets preference in NSW nomination (My thinking. May be wrong. But majority people I came across who got NSW invite had 20 points in english).
> 
> With same parameters, as yours I am waiting for the NSW invite since 19th Sept. I wish you all the best. If you get the invite please do let us know. Or best chance, try PTE and get your EOI score to 75, get invited in 189 and apply.
> 
> Best of luck.


Sure. Lets see. Meanwhile I will check whether I got Victoria or not?


----------



## andreyx108b

planetvibhor said:


> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary




Congrats.

Average processing time is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

planetvibhor said:


> Deal All,
> 
> I have a question. While getting ACS assessment, I gave my bachelors degree (Which was ACS relevant), but did not mentioned my second degree - Chartered Accountant. Now, at the time of filling my PR 190, do I mention all my degrees (including chartered accountant)?
> 
> I did not mentioned in ACS because, CA is not at all relevant to ACS. and ACS does not assess CA. But in VISA application form 80, they ask for all degrees. So, should I mention CA there?


Yes. All degrees you have, must mention

I also skipped my masters in ACS, but in visa you have to.


----------



## Oz_batman

planetvibhor said:


> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary


Can you please tell me the break up of your points...!! It will be very helpful for my case.


----------



## theanalyst

*Concerning 190 (NSW) Invitation*

Hello,
Great forum and thread with great inputs from awesome members. I was notified by my agent in Australia that I received my state nomination on Friday, Feb 17th. Here is my points breakdown:


Age = 25
Qualification = 15
Experience = 5
English (PTE) =20
SS= 5 (Total 70) Business Analyst
EOI -> 21st December [189, 190(NSW)]
NSW ITA -> 17th Feb 2017

Judging by the current scenario, it seems highly unlikely that I will be receiving 189 Invitation with only 65 points anytime before July. So, should I just straight away opt for State nomination?

What are the differences between 190 and 189 ? Are there any difference between the type of visa granted ? What about the process involved ? I hear that in 190, State sends out your resume to 5 Australian companies and at least 3 of them has to approve your resume as suitable or in demand. 

If I do opt for 190, what is the general time frame between lodging application for NSW nomination and receiving the the visa grant ?

Thanks !


----------



## andreyx108b

theanalyst said:


> Hello,
> 
> Great forum and thread with great inputs from awesome members. I was notified by my agent in Australia that I received my state nomination on Friday, Feb 17th. Here is my points breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age = 25
> 
> Qualification = 15
> 
> Experience = 5
> 
> English (PTE) =20
> 
> SS= 5 (Total 70) Business Analyst
> 
> EOI -> 21st December [189, 190(NSW)]
> 
> NSW ITA -> 17th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the current scenario, it seems highly unlikely that I will be receiving 189 Invitation with only 65 points anytime before July. So, should I just straight away opt for State nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> What are the differences between 190 and 189 ? Are there any difference between the type of visa granted ? What about the process involved ? I hear that in 190, State sends out your resume to 5 Australian companies and at least 3 of them has to approve your resume as suitable or in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> If I do opt for 190, what is the general time frame between lodging application for NSW nomination and receiving the the visa grant ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !




You will get NSW invite. 90% chance within 30 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst

andreyx108b said:


> You will get NSW invite. 90% chance within 30 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have already got the invite on Feb 17 (almost two months after filing EOI). My questions are whether I should go for lodging for State nomination and other issues regarding thereafter !


----------



## planetvibhor

Oz_batman said:


> planetvibhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me the break up of your points...!! It will be very helpful for my case.
Click to expand...

Points breakup is as under:

Age 25
Education 15
IELTS 10
Experience 15
State nomination 5
Total 70


----------



## vipsonik1

theanalyst said:


> I have already got the invite on Feb 17 (almost two months after filing EOI). My questions are whether I should go for lodging for State nomination and other issues regarding thereafter !




I am in the same boat as you are, I will wait for two more 189 rounds and then lodge my visa application for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Greetings All,

I lodged my EOI for 189 and NSW 190 yesterday (please check my signature), I have 20 points in English (straight 90's in all sections - does that give me any preference?), 0 points for skilled employment for ICT Business Analyst. 

When can I expect the nomination from NSW (best and worst cases) and what should be my next steps?

Would appreciate a quick response. 

Thanks and Best Regards,
Utkarsh


----------



## vikaschandra

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I lodged my EOI for 189 and NSW 190 yesterday (please check my signature), I have 20 points in English (straight 90's in all sections - does that give me any preference?), 0 points for skilled employment for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> When can I expect the nomination from NSW (best and worst cases) and what should be my next steps?
> 
> Would appreciate a quick response.
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Utkarsh


Under 189 no preference over scoring perfect 90 in all modules. It is all points based. Higher the overall points higher the chances to get invited earlier. 

For SS stream NSW yea posibilty they might consider your English scores but the experience matters too.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

vikaschandra said:


> Under 189 no preference over scoring perfect 90 in all modules. It is all points based. Higher the overall points higher the chances to get invited earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> For SS stream NSW yea posibilty they might consider your English scores but the experience matters too.




Thanks for your prompt reply Vikas. Would you be able to give me a best and worst case on the timelines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

theanalyst said:


> I have already got the invite on Feb 17 (almost two months after filing EOI). My questions are whether I should go for lodging for State nomination and other issues regarding thereafter !




I got sc190. There are not much difference in reality. The only condition is 2 y. stay in nominated state.

In your position i would not wait to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst

vipsonik1 said:


> I am in the same boat as you are, I will wait for two more 189 rounds and then lodge my visa application for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. What is the general procedure for granting State Nomination ? Looking from your timeline, it took more than a month and a half to get the nomination after receiving the invitation. 

Also, why are you waiting for 189, is there a difference between that and 190 apart from the obligation to stay and work in the nominated state ?


----------



## sudharshanam

kartheish said:


> Hi Sudharshanam,
> 
> Yes, I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination today in the morning.
> Usually I first check this forum and only then I go for emails to see if I received any mails. As usual I logged a few minutes back to check and yours is the first comment I saw asking if I got invitation or not. Rushed to check my email and there it was.
> 
> Thanks all for your wonderful support.


Congratulations.

I am planning to submit ACS as system analyst . Would like to know ho many days it took for you to get ACS report and EOI invitation for state sponsorship.


----------



## akshat13

Feeling worried did not get invite.  

I am not sure what is going on. It seems NSW preferred and invited people with 20 points in PTE.

Any idea whether I will be receiving invite within this month?

EOI -> 1 Dec 70 Points (NSW) (System Analyst)

Age 25 + PTE 10 + Edu 15 + Exp 15 + SS 5


----------



## hannibalthegr8

You need to have patience, I think it will take at least 4-5 months for NSW invite for SA with 70 points. You should work on Increasing your PTE points or if married partner points. 

My Logic: 
70 points in 190 is like 65 points in 189. It will be fair to assume that people who applied for 189 with 65 points have also applied to 190 in NSW. 




akshat13 said:


> Feeling worried did not get invite.
> 
> I am not sure what is going on. It seems NSW preferred and invited people with 20 points in PTE.
> 
> Any idea whether I will be receiving invite within this month?
> 
> EOI -> 1 Dec 70 Points (NSW) (System Analyst)
> 
> Age 25 + PTE 10 + Edu 15 + Exp 15 + SS 5


----------



## rka

I have 60+ 5 points, any chance to get NSW invite by june? I am in NZ currently and thinking if I should go for NZ PR instead?


----------



## planetvibhor

I was working with company A from 2001 till 2006. The company shut its operations in 2010. I do not have any documents for that, since I was very young at that time, was getting small amount in cash. But I filed ITR's for those years. Also I got a reference letter from a person working in that company as my senior. I gave these ITR's and reference letter while assessment in ACS and they marked that job as relevant to ACS.

Now, my question is, as this job is more than 10 years old, and I do not have any proof of this job, apart from reference letter from my senior there, should I put this job in VISA application or just remove it? Considering the fact that it was there in my ACS assessment.


----------



## vikaschandra

planetvibhor said:


> I was working with company A from 2001 till 2006. The company shut its operations in 2010. I do not have any documents for that, since I was very young at that time, was getting small amount in cash. But I filed ITR's for those years. Also I got a reference letter from a person working in that company as my senior. I gave these ITR's and reference letter while assessment in ACS and they marked that job as relevant to ACS.
> 
> Now, my question is, as this job is more than 10 years old, and I do not have any proof of this job, apart from reference letter from my senior there, should I put this job in VISA application or just remove it? Considering the fact that it was there in my ACS assessment.


You need to make sure that you have adequate documents to prove your claims in case that employment contributes towards your total points. CO might ask you for evidences as pay slips, additional reference letters etc. gather as much evidence you can. 
If you have enough points to secure ITA without adding that particular job episode then do that leave it aside


----------



## planetvibhor

vikaschandra said:


> planetvibhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was working with company A from 2001 till 2006. The company shut its operations in 2010. I do not have any documents for that, since I was very young at that time, was getting small amount in cash. But I filed ITR's for those years. Also I got a reference letter from a person working in that company as my senior. I gave these ITR's and reference letter while assessment in ACS and they marked that job as relevant to ACS.
> 
> Now, my question is, as this job is more than 10 years old, and I do not have any proof of this job, apart from reference letter from my senior there, should I put this job in VISA application or just remove it? Considering the fact that it was there in my ACS assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to make sure that you have adequate documents to prove your claims in case that employment contributes towards your total points. CO might ask you for evidences as pay slips, additional reference letters etc. gather as much evidence you can.
> If you have enough points to secure ITA without adding that particular job episode then do that leave it aside
Click to expand...

I already have an ITA. And have a total of 12 years of work experience. So, if i remove this job, still there shall be no impact on points. But my point here is, that I have put this in ACS assessment. Is it ok now to remove it in VISA application?


----------



## ngenhit

I was just following this thread:

Changing your occupation in your EOI | Iscah


It says "If you have had a birthday since you lodged your EOI then the EOI effective date will reset to this, even if that birthday has NOT changed your points

This last point about birthdays (that do not change your points total) seems a problem in the Skill select EOI Algorithm and we have raised it with DIBP.
Of course this is still a bit of a raffle as that may slow down those occupations you change to , but you will have to make that judgement"

Is it true?. That means no-one can remain in the queue at the front well in front!!! :-\


----------



## dosmilquince

planetvibhor said:


> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary


Hi Vibhor, what is your nominated occupation? are you under 261111? Thanks.


----------



## planetvibhor

dosmilquince said:


> planetvibhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received an invitation today from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA under Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know steps further to apply for Visa. I know, I will need a PCC and Medical.
> Can anyone provide a list of documents required.
> Also, what is the time taken to get the visa after successful application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor Maheshwary
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vibhor, what is your nominated occupation? are you under 261111? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Yes. 261111 system analyst


----------



## saikishoreal

planetvibhor said:


> Yes. 261111 system analyst




Mate, could you share your timeline here. 


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

I have a simple question here. But real important for me. 

Do we have to claim the same experience that we mentioned during assessment in ACS? I mean, can we not claim a particular company in visa application? 

I am asking this because, in 1 of the companies that I put in ACS assessment, I do not have any document, apart from the verification letter from senior. If CO, asks me for further documents for that company, it will be really difficult for me to producers any. Instead, is this possible that I just do not claim points for that company?


----------



## Shakti82

Hi All,

I am new to the forum.
I have submitted my EoI with 65 points on 09-December-2016 for ANZCode - 261111

My Points breakup:
Age : 25 points
Education : 15 points
Experience : 15 points
English (PTE) : 10 points

189 (65 points) & 190 (65+5=70 points) submitted on the same day.

Could you please provide feedback about the probable time I will get invite from NSW or any other state as 189 has a 7.5 month backlog.


----------



## adckbj88

planetvibhor said:


> I have a simple question here. But real important for me.
> 
> Do we have to claim the same experience that we mentioned during assessment in ACS? I mean, can we not claim a particular company in visa application?
> 
> I am asking this because, in 1 of the companies that I put in ACS assessment, I do not have any document, apart from the verification letter from senior. If CO, asks me for further documents for that company, it will be really difficult for me to producers any. Instead, is this possible that I just do not claim points for that company?


a 

1) can u not approach the Co to give u a reference lettrr
2) If u remove this company would u be able to justify the experience u claimed thru ACS, as they wud have deducted say 3-6 yrs if it....
Si what ever u do just be careful , as it should not lead into any mismatch of information as that cud increase ur time for the grant.


----------



## adckbj88

Shakti82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> I have submitted my EoI with 65 points on 09-December-2017 for ANZCode - 261111
> 
> My Points breakup:
> Age : 25 points
> Education : 15 points
> Experience : 15 points
> English (PTE) : 10 points
> 
> 189 (65 points) & 190 (65+5=70 points) submitted on the same day.
> 
> Could you please provide feedback about the probable time I will get invite from NSW or any other state as 189 has a 7.5 month backlog.


If u targeting this year for an invite, inprove ur english score... if not be ready for a long wait...

Also bear in mind that we are not sure how wud next year (jun-jul) be, wiuld we have ICT BA roles or not.... hence invest time and effort to quickly take up another shot at PTE to get another 10 points ...


----------



## RajforAUS

adckbj88 said:


> If u targeting this year for an invite, inprove ur english score... if not be ready for a long wait...
> 
> Also bear in mind that we are not sure how wud next year (jun-jul) be, wiuld we have ICT BA roles or not.... hence invest time and effort to quickly take up another shot at PTE to get another 10 points ...


I was at 65+5 for NSW 190. Submitted my EOI on 2nd Dec 2016. Received NSW nomination on 17 Feb 2017. I had 20 points from Pte and 5 from exp. I personally feel you will receive one soon . 

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## adckbj88

RajforAUS said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If u targeting this year for an invite, inprove ur english score... if not be ready for a long wait...
> 
> Also bear in mind that we are not sure how wud next year (jun-jul) be, wiuld we have ICT BA roles or not.... hence invest time and effort to quickly take up another shot at PTE to get another 10 points ...
> 
> 
> 
> I was at 65+5 for NSW 190. Submitted my EOI on 2nd Dec 2016. Received NSW nomination on 17 Feb 2017. I had 20 points from Pte and 5 from exp. I personally feel you will receive one soon .
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016
Click to expand...

Others can confirm its just the score but where is the score coming from....I think NSW sends invites to tjose who has good eng score....I too have 65 but not 20 on eng....and my EoI is still awaiting incite since Oct 2016....

Again this is only a personal opinion based on me following this group....and seeing the waiting individual.


----------



## neophyte16

subscribing


----------



## RajforAUS

adckbj88 said:


> Others can confirm its just the score but where is the score coming from....I think NSW sends invites to tjose who has good eng score....I too have 65 but not 20 on eng....and my EoI is still awaiting incite since Oct 2016....
> 
> Again this is only a personal opinion based on me following this group....and seeing the waiting individual.


My bad. I apologize. Looking at your case, seems like NSW is giving preference to candidates with higher score in English.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## Oz_batman

RajforAUS said:


> My bad. I apologize. Looking at your case, seems like NSW is giving preference to candidates with higher score in English.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Can you please update your signature


----------



## saikishoreal

Guys, a quick question regarding updating work experience in EOI. 

When my ACS assessment was done, I have declared experience only until Aug'16. I would like to update my experience I have gained from 1-Sept-16 till date. My agent told me that I can't update the same since ACS hasn't assessed the experience I gained from Sept'16?

Could anyone advice on the above.


----------



## RajforAUS

saikishoreal said:


> Guys, a quick question regarding updating work experience in EOI.
> 
> When my ACS assessment was done, I have declared experience only until Aug'16. I would like to update my experience I have gained from 1-Sept-16 till date. My agent told me that I can't update the same since ACS hasn't assessed the experience I gained from Sept'16?
> 
> Could anyone advice on the above.


Yes, your consultant is right. You need to re-apply for ACS to get all your exp including the latest one.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, NSW nomination: 17/Feb/2017


----------



## kartheish

saikishoreal said:


> Guys, a quick question regarding updating work experience in EOI.
> 
> When my ACS assessment was done, I have declared experience only until Aug'16. I would like to update my experience I have gained from 1-Sept-16 till date. My agent told me that I can't update the same since ACS hasn't assessed the experience I gained from Sept'16?
> 
> Could anyone advice on the above.


If you are still with the same organization and your role hasn't changed after Aug'16 till date, all you need to do is back your ACS assessment with the payslips and that should do.


----------



## kartheish

kartheish said:


> If you are still with the same organization and your role hasn't changed after Aug'16 till date, all you need to do is back your ACS assessment with the payslips and that should do.


Just noticed that it was answered in your NSW thread and sumitgupta22 is right. You should do a re-assessment.


----------



## saikishoreal

kartheish said:


> Just noticed that it was answered in your NSW thread and sumitgupta22 is right. You should do a re-assessment.


Thank you Kartheish for the inputs.


----------



## anbuvinayaka

Hi All,

Can someone please help me with understanding on how ACS would evaluate my below profile ?

Chronological Order : B.Tech IT ( 4 years , Full time ) -> Assistant Systems Engineer at an IT company for 20 months -> MBA - India ( Full time , General Management with two subjects in System Analysis ) -> Business Analyst at an IT company for the past 2 years and 9 months.

I would prefer applying for ICT Systems Analyst occupation code, so would they evaluate my B.tech degree and deduct 4 years in total and assess it as being positive or would they be considering my MBA degree for assessment ( which I don't hope they do )..

Any response is greatly appreciated .. 

P.S This is my first post , did a lot of research before posting this question ( could not get an exact profile / question match for the answer )..

Thanks in advance


----------



## hjauhari

kartheish said:


> If you are still with the same organization and your role hasn't changed after Aug'16 till date, all you need to do is back your ACS assessment with the payslips and that should do.


Hi Guys,

But It was discussed in various threads that your points in EOI gets updated automatically in case you cross the experience intervals,why to go again to ACS for re-evaluation??
For example - During ACS evaluation if approved work ex is 4 years and you are working continuously and after 1 year ,I guess EOI should be updated automatically and points of work ex should be upgraded from 5 to 10?or again invest 500 AUD to get re-evaluation?

Please correct my understanding??

Thanks


----------



## ngenhit

anbuvinayaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with understanding on how ACS would evaluate my below profile ?
> 
> Chronological Order : B.Tech IT ( 4 years , Full time ) -> Assistant Systems Engineer at an IT company for 20 months -> MBA - India ( Full time , General Management with two subjects in System Analysis ) -> Business Analyst at an IT company for the past 2 years and 9 months.
> 
> I would prefer applying for ICT Systems Analyst occupation code, so would they evaluate my B.tech degree and deduct 4 years in total and assess it as being positive or would they be considering my MBA degree for assessment ( which I don't hope they do )..
> 
> Any response is greatly appreciated ..
> 
> P.S This is my first post , did a lot of research before posting this question ( could not get an exact profile / question match for the answer )..
> 
> Thanks in advance




What's your subject for the Bachelor degree?. The number of years deducted could be 2,4, or 6 depending on that. And, the MBA does not add up to anything in the eyes of ACS. Neither for penalizing, nor for experience calculation.


----------



## saikishoreal

anbuvinayaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with understanding on how ACS would evaluate my below profile ?
> 
> Chronological Order : B.Tech IT ( 4 years , Full time ) -> Assistant Systems Engineer at an IT company for 20 months -> MBA - India ( Full time , General Management with two subjects in System Analysis ) -> Business Analyst at an IT company for the past 2 years and 9 months.
> 
> I would prefer applying for ICT Systems Analyst occupation code, so would they evaluate my B.tech degree and deduct 4 years in total and assess it as being positive or would they be considering my MBA degree for assessment ( which I don't hope they do )..
> 
> Any response is greatly appreciated ..
> 
> P.S This is my first post , did a lot of research before posting this question ( could not get an exact profile / question match for the answer )..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, Just a suggestion, choose this occupation only when you have high points. Waiting time is 6 to 7 months and it might increase in future for people with 65 points. 

If your subject is Electronics, go with any occupation related to computer networks, ACS might deduct only two years since subject and occupation are closely related.


----------



## karthik4overseas

anbuvinayaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with understanding on how ACS would evaluate my below profile ?
> 
> Chronological Order : B.Tech IT ( 4 years , Full time ) -> Assistant Systems Engineer at an IT company for 20 months -> MBA - India ( Full time , General Management with two subjects in System Analysis ) -> Business Analyst at an IT company for the past 2 years and 9 months.
> 
> I would prefer applying for ICT Systems Analyst occupation code, so would they evaluate my B.tech degree and deduct 4 years in total and assess it as being positive or would they be considering my MBA degree for assessment ( which I don't hope they do )..
> 
> Any response is greatly appreciated ..
> 
> P.S This is my first post , did a lot of research before posting this question ( could not get an exact profile / question match for the answer )..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Anbu,

Observing your Stream in Engineering i.e. IT and your experience in IT industry as assistant systems engineer...I would prefer you rather go for Software/Analyst Programmer...For IT they will deduct two year...so no points for that


----------



## karthik4overseas

RajforAUS said:


> My bad. I apologize. Looking at your case, seems like NSW is giving preference to candidates with higher score in English.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Exact is my situation too. waiting for invite from any of the States NSW/Victoria :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anbuvinayaka

Thanks much ngenhit , saikishoreal and karthik4overseas for taking the time to reply.

My Bachelor degree had been in Information Technology ( should be an ICT Major ) and related to my occupation where they deduct 2 years , but my concern was I have only 20 months of an experience after B.Tech , rest of it is as a Business Analyst at an IT company, so was wondering on how would the experience be calculated ..

Assuming they completely ignore my MBA, if applied for Software Engineer will they deduct 2 years in total out of my 4 years experience ? ( since they'll have to pick few months out of my BA experience .. )

Any thoughts on the above ?


----------



## karthik4overseas

anbuvinayaka said:


> Thanks much ngenhit , saikishoreal and karthik4overseas for taking the time to reply.
> 
> My Bachelor degree had been in Information Technology ( should be an ICT Major ) and related to my occupation where they deduct 2 years , but my concern was I have only 20 months of an experience after B.Tech , rest of it is as a Business Analyst at an IT company, so was wondering on how would the experience be calculated ..
> 
> Assuming they completely ignore my MBA, if applied for Software Engineer will they deduct 2 years in total out of my 4 years experience ? ( since they'll have to pick few months out of my BA experience .. )
> 
> Any thoughts on the above ?


Hi Anbu,

As I told there will not be any points given to the MBA experience as it is irrelevant. So you will be getting 0 points for experience.

Karthik
-------------------------------------------
PTE - 10
Age - 30
Exp - 5
Education - 15
Total - 60
189 Submitted - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

15 Feb 2017 Results on Skill Select 15 Febuary 2017 round results

March to see 3 rounds on 1st March, 15th March and 29th March


----------



## karthik4overseas

planetvibhor said:


> I have a simple question here. But real important for me.
> 
> Do we have to claim the same experience that we mentioned during assessment in ACS? I mean, can we not claim a particular company in visa application?
> 
> I am asking this because, in 1 of the companies that I put in ACS assessment, I do not have any document, apart from the verification letter from senior. If CO, asks me for further documents for that company, it will be really difficult for me to producers any. Instead, is this possible that I just do not claim points for that company?


Hi Vibhor,

Better do not claim the points for that company. As per my experience and information without official document they will reject the application.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
*******************************************


----------



## Eviferns

Dear all, 
I am looking for your help. 
I applied for my Eoi 189 261111 on 5th may 2016. With 60 points 
190 nsw on 29th nov 2016 with 65 points.
I am yet to get a response, how long does it normally take?


----------



## vivek_ntm

vikaschandra said:


> 15 Feb 2017 Results on Skill Select 15 Febuary 2017 round results
> 
> March to see 3 rounds on 1st March, 15th March and 29th March


Hi Vikas,

Is the last round this year expected to close by April or May?

Thank you.

Vivek


----------



## vikaschandra

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Is the last round this year expected to close by April or May?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vivek


Considering the fact that 282 seats are remaining I presume DIBP will issue most of it in march round and thereby stop issuing invites until new ceiling is announced in june. Last year similar thing happened when dibp had few seats remainig which were going only to 70+ pointers and 65 pointers were left out.


----------



## rsvarun

Greeting All,

I am new to this forum.

Is anybody with 60 points (including State Sponsorship) got invite from NSW ? If yes , How long it will take.

Find below my points....
ANZCO - Software Engineer (261313)

---------------------------------------------------
PTE - 10
Age - 30
Degree - 15
Exp - 0
SS - 5
Total - 60


----------



## karthik4overseas

Eviferns said:


> Dear all,
> I am looking for your help.
> I applied for my Eoi 189 261111 on 5th may 2016. With 60 points
> 190 nsw on 29th nov 2016 with 65 points.
> I am yet to get a response, how long does it normally take?


Probably, 189 is near to impossible and 190 no one can predict except a few blogs where I read States will see the English points. If its 20 then well and good.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## RajforAUS

karthik4overseas said:


> Probably, 189 is near to impossible and 190 no one can predict except a few blogs where I read States will see the English points. If its 20 then well and good.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
> [email protected]
> ******************************************


Improve your PTE score to 20 points and expect a 190 visa sooner.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, NSW nomination: 17/Feb/2017


----------



## saikishoreal

karthik4overseas said:


> Probably, 189 is near to impossible and 190 no one can predict except a few blogs where I read States will see the English points. If its 20 then well and good.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> 261112 - System Analyst
> 
> Age - 30 points
> 
> Education - 15 points
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> 
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
> 
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
> 
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ******************************************




Hi Karthik, I was wondering how did you apply for Vic nomination as they have closed all IT occupations until June'17.

Did you apply in both skillselect and Vic website and get acknowledgement?


----------



## vivek_ntm

vikaschandra said:


> Considering the fact that 282 seats are remaining I presume DIBP will issue most of it in march round and thereby stop issuing invites until new ceiling is announced in june. Last year similar thing happened when dibp had few seats remainig which were going only to 70+ pointers and 65 pointers were left out.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eviferns

My Pte score is 20 ...hoping to get a reply soon for 190.


----------



## Eviferns

karthik4overseas said:


> Eviferns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> I am looking for your help.
> I applied for my Eoi 189 261111 on 5th may 2016. With 60 points
> 190 nsw on 29th nov 2016 with 65 points.
> I am yet to get a response, how long does it normally take?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, 189 is near to impossible and 190 no one can predict except a few blogs where I read States will see the English points. If its 20 then well and good.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
> [email protected]
> ******************************************[pte score is 20... hoping to get a reply soon for nsw ]
Click to expand...


----------



## karthik4overseas

saikishoreal said:


> Hi Karthik, I was wondering how did you apply for Vic nomination as they have closed all IT occupations until June'17.
> 
> Did you apply in both skillselect and Vic website and get acknowledgement?


Hi Sai,

I just applied it and kept it aside. I came to know that one of my friends got invitation from VIC in Jan. He applied in October 2016.

Is there any way of directly applying from websites of states. I am unaware of this.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## hjauhari

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Anbu,
> 
> As I told there will not be any points given to the MBA experience as it is irrelevant. So you will be getting 0 points for experience.
> 
> Karthik
> -------------------------------------------
> PTE - 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 5
> Education - 15
> Total - 60
> 189 Submitted - 23rd March, 2016
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016


Hi Kartik,

I can see from your signature,are you really waiting for NSW invitation since Apr 2016??

It means situations has gone now from worse to Worst for ICT BA....

Highly disappointed!!


----------



## saikishoreal

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> 
> 
> I just applied it and kept it aside. I came to know that one of my friends got invitation from VIC in Jan. He applied in October 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way of directly applying from websites of states. I am unaware of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> 261112 - System Analyst
> 
> Age - 30 points
> 
> Education - 15 points
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> 
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
> 
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
> 
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ******************************************




You can apply in skillselect but can't do the same in VIC state website. You don't see ICT occupations. Whenever they open ICT , you can use skillselect reference ID and fill details in state website.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Anyone got invited...???

Cut off please

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## eddy85

karthik4overseas said:


> Anyone got invited...???
> 
> Cut off please
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
> [email protected]
> ******************************************


Looks like nobody is in this thread :0


----------



## andreyx108b

dead silent among my fellow BAs


----------



## vicccccw

261111 
EOI: 2016.7.28
INVITED

seems like double even triple invitations have been sent this round.
good luck everyone!


----------



## eddy85

andreyx108b said:


> dead silent among my fellow BAs


They killed us bro. The performance of the program for this year was terrible.


----------



## eddy85

vicccccw said:


> 261111
> EOI: 2016.7.28
> INVITED
> 
> seems like double even triple invitations have been sent this round.
> good luck everyone!


You are not joking?


----------



## karthik4overseas

vicccccw said:


> 261111
> EOI: 2016.7.28
> INVITED
> 
> seems like double even triple invitations have been sent this round.
> good luck everyone!


Congrats bro:rockon:


----------



## vipsonik1

I received an email that I have an message in immiaccount. Dont have password to log in .. will have to wait for my agent to get back.. my EOi is Aug 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

vipsonik1 said:


> I received an email that I have an message in immiaccount. Dont have password to log in .. will have to wait for my agent to get back.. my EOi is Aug 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello,

My agent has launched my EOI for 189 and 190 but he refused to share the login credentials of skillselect with me. Is it a normal practice that agents do not share details with their clients.Do you think I have to put pressure on my agent to create visibility for me.


----------



## vikaschandra

Seems the remaining seats are reserved for 70 Pointers only.. none seen to be reporting Invitation Received ((


----------



## vikaschandra

saikishoreal said:


> Hello,
> 
> My agent has launched my EOI for 189 and 190 but he refused to share the login credentials of skillselect with me. Is it a normal practice that agents do not share details with their clients.Do you think I have to put pressure on my agent to create visibility for me.


Yes most agents do not provide login credentials to the clients as they have common login for all the applications they file for clients.

You can ask them to provide you with the login details as this is your right but doubtful they would agree to share..


----------



## Latin

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI: 29 July 2016
Invited


----------



## vipsonik1

Latin said:


> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> EOI: 29 July 2016
> 
> Invited




Did you receive an email or you checked message on Immiaccount ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latin

Phone communication from my agent.


----------



## Latin

vipsonik1 said:


> Did you receive an email or you checked message on Immiaccount ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Phone communication from my agent.


----------



## vipsonik1

Latin said:


> Phone communication from my agent.




Thanks for the quick update. Then I assume I would have also received the invite. Have to wait for my agent to come online in India. Will keep you all posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

Please help me with my query

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1648.html#post12067761


----------



## saikishoreal

vipsonik1 said:


> Thanks for the quick update. Then I assume I would have also received the invite. Have to wait for my agent to come online in India. Will keep you all posted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What's your EOI date.


----------



## vipsonik1

saikishoreal said:


> What's your EOI date.




Aug 5-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latin

vipsonik1 said:


> Thanks for the quick update. Then I assume I would have also received the invite. Have to wait for my agent to come online in India. Will keep you all posted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully. Good luck.


----------



## vikaschandra

Latin said:


> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI: 29 July 2016
> Invited


Congratulations on your ITA. 

share the points please?


----------



## Latin

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your ITA.
> 
> share the points please?


65 points:
Age:25
English: 10 (IELTS 7 overall)
Education:15
Experience: 15 - ACS (8 years)


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All, 

could someone clarify weather spouse should be currently working in order to claim 5 points from his/her experience.

My spouse left the job back 2014 , can I still claim points from her experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

ok so confirmed that DOE moved to at least 29/07/16 - 2 people reported now.


----------



## saurabhdu

Hi All,

Just a quick query, can I apply for 189 & 190 using the same e-mail address?

If yes, what are the pros and cons of the same?



ACS Positive: 24th June 2015
PTE (20th Feb 2017): L 72/R 87/S 87/W 81
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 23 Feb 2017
Invite: Awaited


----------



## RajforAUS

saurabhdu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick query, can I apply for 189 & 190 using the same e-mail address?
> 
> If yes, what are the pros and cons of the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Positive: 24th June 2015
> PTE (20th Feb 2017): L 72/R 87/S 87/W 81
> EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 23 Feb 2017
> Invite: Awaited


Yes, you can file both 189 and 190 with same email id. If you have 70 points for NSW 190, you can expect a nomination within 10-12 weeks.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaims

andreyx108b said:


> ok so confirmed that DOE moved to at least 29/07/16 - 2 people reported now.


 DOE moved to at least 29/07/16 means what? could you please help to understand? I have submitted with 55+5 for NSW. points are as below. Whats the possibility to get an invite? Pls help to understand. thanks

Age: 15
Education: 15
Experience:15
PTE: 10 (7 in all)
EOI: 26/12/2016 (261112).


----------



## RajforAUS

My NSW nomination is approved and my status changed to "Invited".


----------



## vijaims

RajforAUS said:


> My NSW nomination is approved and my status changed to "Invited".


 Congrats Dude.!!!


----------



## Eviferns

RajforAUS said:


> My NSW nomination is approved and my status changed to "Invited".


Cam you share your points please


----------



## Kyra J

RajforAUS said:


> My NSW nomination is approved and my status changed to "Invited".


Hi Raj,

First of all..... Congratz Mate !!

As per your timeline, you were invited to apply on 17th Feb 2017 (Me too...)

Please let me know what date did you submitted your documents and paid the fees of AUD 300 ??

I got invited on 17th Feb 2017 and uploaded my docs and paid fees on 20th Feb.

Cheers !!


----------



## RajforAUS

I submitted documents on Feb 23rd with AUD 300 fee. Received the invitation on 2nd March 2017.


----------



## RajforAUS

Kyra J said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> First of all..... Congratz Mate !!
> 
> As per your timeline, you were invited to apply on 17th Feb 2017 (Me too...)
> 
> Please let me know what date did you submitted your documents and paid the fees of AUD 300 ??
> 
> I got invited on 17th Feb 2017 and uploaded my docs and paid fees on 20th Feb.
> 
> Cheers !!



I submitted documents on Feb 23rd with AUD 300 fee. Received the invitation on 2nd March 2017.


----------



## RajforAUS

Eviferns said:


> Cam you share your points please


Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
PTE- 20 points
Experience: 5 points
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189 and 190): Dec 5th 2016
NSW Nomination: Feb 17th 2017
NSW Invite: March 2nd, 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

RajforAUS said:


> My NSW nomination is approved and my status changed to "Invited".


Congratulations Raj. Way to go mate


----------



## saurabhdu

*ACS about to expire*

I had received my ACS result on 24 June 2015, bound to expire on coming June 24th. I have submitted EOI for 189 (65 points) & 190 (70 points) on 23rd Feb 2017. :fingerscrossed:

Did apply for 190 a year back (55+5sponsorship), but kept me awaited...

I would like to know if I need to go for ACS from scratch (In case I do not receive the invite) or there is a way to get it renewed? What is the procedure?


263111 - N/W Engineer
PTE - L72 S87 R87 W81


----------



## RajforAUS

saurabhdu said:


> I had received my ACS result on 24 June 2015, bound to expire on coming June 24th. I have submitted EOI for 189 (65 points) & 190 (70 points) on 23rd Feb 2017. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Did apply for 190 a year back (55+5sponsorship), but kept me awaited...
> 
> I would like to know if I need to go for ACS from scratch (In case I do not receive the invite) or there is a way to get it renewed? What is the procedure?
> 
> 
> 263111 - N/W Engineer
> PTE - L72 S87 R87 W81


Wait until June 15th. ACS assessment does not take long these days. In case you get an invite before June 15th you are good to go without new ACS assessment.


----------



## Kyra J

andreyx108b said:


> ok so confirmed that DOE moved to at least 29/07/16 - 2 people reported now.


What is DOE, what do we mean by moving to 29/07/16 ??


----------



## vipsonik1

Kyra J said:


> What is DOE, what do we mean by moving to 29/07/16 ??




It means people who submitted EOI as of 29July have received invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umamahesh

Hi,
I aplied for my 189 EOI for ICT business analyst 261111 on 22/02/2017
PTE : R: 75, L: 86, W: 77, S: 90 (over all :80) points :10p
Education : 15p
Age: 30p
ACS PY: 5p
2years stay/study aus :5p
total : 65
fingers crossed waiting, can any one advise me with the wait time please..?


----------



## RajforAUS

umamahesh said:


> Hi,
> I aplied for my 189 EOI for ICT business analyst 261111 on 22/02/2017
> PTE : R: 75, L: 86, W: 77, S: 90 (over all :80) points :10p
> Education : 15p
> Age: 30p
> ACS PY: 5p
> 2years stay/study aus :5p
> total : 65
> fingers crossed waiting, can any one advise me with the wait time please..?


Applicants with Date of Effect 29/07/2016 (EOI's submitted with 65 points for 189) received invites recently. Going by the trend, there is at least 6 month wait for 65 pointers. But you can expect NSW 190 invite sooner as you will have 70 points. There is catch, NSW is inviting candidates with higher Pte scores followed by experience. All the best!!


----------



## theanalyst

*Regarding NSW Invite*



RajforAUS said:


> I submitted documents on Feb 23rd with AUD 300 fee. Received the invitation on 2nd March 2017.


First of all Congrats mate. Well, I too received NSW (190) nomination on 17th of Feb. I uploaded the docs and paid AUD 330 (through agent) on March 2. 

You say you received your invitation on March 2. Is this the invitation to lodge for PR VISA or are there other intermediary steps involved ?


----------



## RajforAUS

theanalyst said:


> First of all Congrats mate. Well, I too received NSW (190) nomination on 17th of Feb. I uploaded the docs and paid AUD 330 (through agent) on March 2.
> 
> You say you received your invitation on March 2. Is this the invitation to lodge for PR VISA or are there other intermediary steps involved ?


Yes. This is the invite to apply for PR Visa. No intermediary steps involved.


----------



## theanalyst

RajforAUS said:


> Yes. This is the invite to apply for PR Visa. No intermediary steps involved.


Good to know. 

I believe you get 2 months to lodge your visa application. When are you expecting to lodge your application (are you planning on waiting for next few rounds of 189)? Do you have any estimation regarding the timeline from lodging to grant?

Thanks !!!


----------



## RajforAUS

theanalyst said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I believe you get 2 months to lodge your visa application. When are you expecting to lodge your application (are you planning on waiting for next few rounds of 189)? Do you have any estimation regarding the timeline from lodging to grant?
> 
> Thanks !!!


I am not waiting for 189 as the invite waiting time for me will take at least another 4 months as I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 5th Dec 2016. Based on hearsay, invite doc's submission date to grant is approx 2-3 months. But it can lesser or greater depending on your documents and case officer.


----------



## ngenhit

vipsonik1 said:


> I received an email that I have an message in immiaccount. Dont have password to log in .. will have to wait for my agent to get back.. my EOi is Aug 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So was that a good news or a false alarm?


----------



## vipsonik1

ngenhit said:


> So was that a good news or a false alarm?




No good news.. I received reminder that my NSW invite is expiring on Mar 20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

RajforAUS said:


> I submitted documents on Feb 23rd with AUD 300 fee. Received the invitation on 2nd March 2017.


Congratulations Raj....


----------



## kartheish

Kyra J said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> First of all..... Congratz Mate !!
> 
> As per your timeline, you were invited to apply on 17th Feb 2017 (Me too...)
> 
> Please let me know what date did you submitted your documents and paid the fees of AUD 300 ??
> 
> I got invited on 17th Feb 2017 and uploaded my docs and paid fees on 20th Feb.
> 
> Cheers !!


Kyra, did you get an invite yet? Raj got an invite after we applied but he got and we didn't, anything that we need to worry about?
To start with, I am not claiming any points for employment and I am a SA. Does that have anything to do with the NSW approval?


----------



## Dreamer2016

Hi
This is just an input, just in case might help someone else.

Getting PCC for Bahrain from UAE takes two months. I collected the application from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi, got the finger prints done from Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi, near to the Zayed Sports on Murror Road and then submitted that back int the Bahrain Embassy. And the waiting continued for 2 months.


----------



## Vipin V

Hi Guys,

Does NSW prefer experienced candidates for 190? I heard they prefer good scores in English, which i have (20 points), however, i don't have any points for experience. Please suggest.

..........................................................................
Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
PTE- 20 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
NSW Nomination: Awaited


----------



## saikishoreal

Vipin V said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Does NSW prefer experienced candidates for 190? I heard they prefer good scores in English, which i have (20 points), however, i don't have any points for experience. Please suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................................................................
> 
> Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
> 
> PTE- 20 points
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Total points: 65 for 189 visa,
> 
> Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
> 
> EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
> 
> EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
> 
> NSW Nomination: Awaited




Hi Vipin, we can't accurately say what they are looking. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Oz_batman

Vipin V said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does NSW prefer experienced candidates for 190? I heard they prefer good scores in English, which i have (20 points), however, i don't have any points for experience. Please suggest.
> 
> ..........................................................................
> Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
> PTE- 20 points
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Total points: 65 for 189 visa,
> Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
> EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
> EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
> NSW Nomination: Awaited


Hello Vipin, You are absolutely right. NSW criteria is : overall points>english>experience,
I have similar points distribution as yours and I have been waiting for quite a while now. Mass invitation is our only ray of hope right now!! Lets keep in touch..will inbox you!


----------



## vivek_ntm

Dreamer2016 said:


> Hi
> This is just an input, just in case might help someone else.
> 
> Getting PCC for Bahrain from UAE takes two months. I collected the application from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi, got the finger prints done from Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi, near to the Zayed Sports on Murror Road and then submitted that back int the Bahrain Embassy. And the waiting continued for 2 months.


Hi Dreamer2016,

That seems to be very long! Did you apply after you got invite or before that? I need to get a PCC for my wife as she was based in Bahrain since birth. But we are now in Singapore, where there is no Bahrain Embassy. We are yet to receive Invite, so is it better to apply now?


----------



## aussiedream87

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Dreamer2016,
> 
> That seems to be very long! Did you apply after you got invite or before that? I need to get a PCC for my wife as she was based in Bahrain since birth. But we are now in Singapore, where there is no Bahrain Embassy. We are yet to receive Invite, so is it better to apply now?


Its bit complicated with Bahrain PCC. But what you can do is if you have anyone in Bahrain it can help. I sent my fingerprinters attested from a detective agency in Bangalore and then wrote a letter stating my dad will submit these documents (fingerprints copy, Bahrain PCC application and your passport copy where the visa is stamped) for getting PCC for Australia. Its basically 1 BD for PCC if you go in person at the CBI office.


----------



## aussiedream87

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Dreamer2016,
> 
> That seems to be very long! Did you apply after you got invite or before that? I need to get a PCC for my wife as she was based in Bahrain since birth. But we are now in Singapore, where there is no Bahrain Embassy. We are yet to receive Invite, so is it better to apply now?


Just for your information, It took a week for me to get the PCC when it was submitted in person. I also remember where you can send your documents in post but my suggestion is to have someone who can go in person and submit the case


----------



## vivek_ntm

aussiedream87 said:


> Just for your information, It took a week for me to get the PCC when it was submitted in person. I also remember where you can send your documents in post but my suggestion is to have someone who can go in person and submit the case


Hi Aussiedreamer87,

Thanks a lot for the detailed info, I was really looking for this. We will start the process then.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## aussiedream87

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Aussiedreamer87,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the detailed info, I was really looking for this. We will start the process then.
> 
> Regards,
> Vivek


You welcome  

Also if you can get any kind of information like visa stamping of your partner on passport or the CPR card photocopy will help. In my case my old passport was missing so I was lucky mom had my CPR card using which I raised my request.


----------



## amabrouk

Any NSW invitation recently??


----------



## Inquisitivebloke

*Complicated Case*

Hi,

I applied for ACS skill assessment, and currently waiting for the decision.

I am employed under one position title since last year but switched between division in the company.

I asked my current manager to write me an employer reference, and he named the position title reflecting to the nature the job; thus, there were two titles with start and end date for both. My manager followed the ACS sample letter, so he supplies a list of duties and responsibilities for both positions, which are the duties that I actually performed.

The issue arised when ACS CO requests me another reference letter with either a statement referral that the list of duties refer to both position, or another list of duties and responsibility. 

I informed my manager that and he was happy to change to the refer to both position. So I submitted the amended letter to ACS and waiting for the assessment stage at the moment. I claim one year working experience in Australia with a NSW government agency, under code 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

HR can only supply statement of service; without the duties. So my manager was helpful enough to do this for me. I did not want any issue to him from the DIBP.

The catch is, those two titles and duties don't total match my position description and position title in the contract because I do more than duties written in there, and the title was not really reflecting to what I was doing.

I have all the required documents below which I intended to supply to DIBP during my visa lodgement :

- Tax Assessment Notice
- 52 Weeks of Payslips 
- Bank Statement
- Superannuation Statement
- Statement of Service
- Employer Reference Letter
- Payslip Summary

If I supply the Appointment Letter, the DIBP will raise question on why the title is different to my reference letter; thus, questioning session.

When I switched the department, it is not a promotion, just position transfer from one department to another and doing the same job.

Sorry if my case is kinda complicated but it just is. 

If anyone has the same experience, please do share.

B :frusty:


----------



## Dreamer2016

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Dreamer2016,
> 
> That seems to be very long! Did you apply after you got invite or before that? I need to get a PCC for my wife as she was based in Bahrain since birth. But we are now in Singapore, where there is no Bahrain Embassy. We are yet to receive Invite, so is it better to apply now?



Sorry for the late reply. AussieDreamer has already answered your questions. I would suggest the same, get that in person, either directly by visiting or through someone. For me it took two months to get the PCC from Bah embassy in UAE. The long duration is only because of the inter country movement of the document, they travel through the diplomatic channels. I could see that from the date of issue on the PCC. It was issued one month before I received it.

I processed through an agent and the agent insisted to wait till the CO asks for the PCC. Since we knew it would take two months, we applied for the PCC on the same day of Visa submission. Two weeks later the CO was assigned and came back and asked for the PCC. We could not submit the PCC in the time period allotted. But my agent emailed the receipt of the PCC application to the CO and asked for more time which the CO accepted. And once I received the PCC, it was submitted and after two weeks the grant came. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## akshat13

*Still Waiting !!!!*

Till date not heard anything from NSW. I do not know what is going on.


----------



## Ayash_online

Hi,

I have registered my EOI on Jan 5, 2017 for 190(NSW). Still no response.

I want to know what is the tentative waiting time for ICT Business analyst 261111 with 65 points (60+5ss). Is there any chances I can get an invitation from NSW in next 4-6 months with the current trend?

My points breakdown as below:
Age 30 | Degree 15 | Eng 10 | Partner 5 | State nomination 5


----------



## Travice

Hi All 

I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress". 

Secondly, The RPL was submitted cause I don't have a degree in IT but Diploma in Hardware Networking and Masters in Business Admin with work experience of 9 years. Would guys happen to know how ACS would score the experience section. Would they cut points ? My employer(Bank) has gave me a letter detailing my role. Hope it counts for something. 

Thanks 

Travice


----------



## Kyra J

akshat13 said:


> Till date not heard anything from NSW. I do not know what is going on.


Looking at your points breakdown, you should have received the invite in 1st week of Feb or the bulk invites on 17th Feb.

See my timeline..
I guess our ANZCO code and point breakdown is same and I got my invite on 17th Feb...

Check your emails i.e SPAM / JUNK folder and see if you missed it.

My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
Points breakdown : Age 25 / English 10 / Education 15 / Experience 15 / SS 5
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : Waiting….


----------



## spark53

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> Secondly, The RPL was submitted cause I don't have a degree in IT but Diploma in Hardware Networking and Masters in Business Admin with work experience of 9 years. Would guys happen to know how ACS would score the experience section. Would they cut points ? My employer(Bank) has gave me a letter detailing my role. Hope it counts for something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Travice


For me ACS processing took around a week. If your documents all are fiine, it does not take time to get processed. However ACS says about few weeks probably. Either way you need to wait for few more days, and your agent may call them to get status if that does not hurt anyone's interest.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## akshat13

Kyra J said:


> Looking at your points breakdown, you should have received the invite in 1st week of Feb or the bulk invites on 17th Feb.
> 
> See my timeline..
> I guess our ANZCO code and point breakdown is same and I got my invite on 17th Feb...
> 
> Check your emails i.e SPAM / JUNK folder and see if you missed it.
> 
> My Timeline______________
> IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
> ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
> ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
> EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
> PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
> EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
> Points breakdown : Age 25 / English 10 / Education 15 / Experience 15 / SS 5
> NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
> Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
> Approval from NSW : Waiting….


I am checking my email everyday. I am not sure whether I missed it. Could you please tell me what should be the search word


----------



## akshat13

Kyra J said:


> Looking at your points breakdown, you should have received the invite in 1st week of Feb or the bulk invites on 17th Feb.
> 
> See my timeline..
> I guess our ANZCO code and point breakdown is same and I got my invite on 17th Feb...
> 
> Check your emails i.e SPAM / JUNK folder and see if you missed it.
> 
> My Timeline______________
> IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
> ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
> ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
> EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
> PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
> EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
> Points breakdown : Age 25 / English 10 / Education 15 / Experience 15 / SS 5
> NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
> Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
> Approval from NSW : Waiting….


Did you apply for BA?


----------



## saikishoreal

Ayash_online said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have registered my EOI on Jan 5, 2017 for 190(NSW). Still no response.
> 
> I want to know what is the tentative waiting time for ICT Business analyst 261111 with 65 points (60+5ss). Is there any chances I can get an invitation from NSW in next 4-6 months with the current trend?
> 
> My points breakdown as below:
> Age 30 | Degree 15 | Eng 10 | Partner 5 | State nomination 5


Ayash, I am in the same boat as you. I have launched EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-16 and waiting for the invite. As per the trend, I saw NSW issued bulk invites in April'16 for 60+5 pointers. Let's hope they repeat the same feat this year.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vivek_ntm

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> Secondly, The RPL was submitted cause I don't have a degree in IT but Diploma in Hardware Networking and Masters in Business Admin with work experience of 9 years. Would guys happen to know how ACS would score the experience section. Would they cut points ? My employer(Bank) has gave me a letter detailing my role. Hope it counts for something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Travice


I think RPL takes some time, also did your agent give you a login for ACS website? You can track on your own too.


----------



## Ayash_online

Hi Sai kishore,

Great news, Hope we will get invited same way.


----------



## saikishoreal

Ayash_online said:


> Hi Sai kishore,
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Hope we will get invited same way.




Yup! Let's keep in touch.


----------



## Newrulez

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> Secondly, The RPL was submitted cause I don't have a degree in IT but Diploma in Hardware Networking and Masters in Business Admin with work experience of 9 years. Would guys happen to know how ACS would score the experience section. Would they cut points ? My employer(Bank) has gave me a letter detailing my role. Hope it counts for something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Travice


I guess ACS would deduct 6 years while calculating experience, if it's through RPL.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eviferns

saikishoreal said:


> Ayash_online said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have registered my EOI on Jan 5, 2017 for 190(NSW). Still no response.
> 
> I want to know what is the tentative waiting time for ICT Business analyst 261111 with 65 points (60+5ss). Is there any chances I can get an invitation from NSW in next 4-6 months with the current trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My points breakdown as below:
> Age 30 | Degree 15 | Eng 10 | Partner 5 | State nomination 5
> 
> 
> 
> Ayash, I am in the same boat as you. I have launched EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-16 and waiting for the invite. As per the trend, I saw NSW issued bulk invites in April'16 for 60+5 pointers. Let's hope they repeat the same feat this year.
Click to expand...

Great news. With 60 +5 points eoi for nsw 190 applied on 29th nov for 261111. Hoping to the invitation soon.


----------



## ngenhit

Eviferns said:


> Great news. With 60 +5 points eoi for nsw 190 applied on 29th nov for 261111. Hoping to the invitation soon.



Just to add more to the perspective here,

Last year, there were no 65's present in the queue for 189 with EOI date< Feb 23rd 2016 or something like that. The queue movement was better last year for 189, which would significantly influence how many 65's ( ie, 65 +5 for 190 ) are applying for state nomination


This year, that number would be high..


----------



## saikishoreal

ngenhit said:


> Just to add more to the perspective here,
> 
> Last year, there were no 65's present in the queue for 189 with EOI date< Feb 23rd 2016 or something like that. The queue movement was better last year for 189, which would significantly influence how many 65's ( ie, 65 +5 for 190 ) are applying for state nomination
> 
> 
> This year, that number would be high..




Last year around this time cut off for 189 was 70 from March'16 to June'16, still NSW invited 60+5 pointers. I am sure they had 65+5 last year as well.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Kyra J

akshat13 said:


> I am checking my email everyday. I am not sure whether I missed it. Could you please tell me what should be the search word


This is what I got....

Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa


----------



## ngenhit

saikishoreal said:


> Last year around this time cut off for 189 was 70 from March'16 to June'16, still NSW invited 60+5 pointers. I am sure they had 65+5 last year as well.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.



That was because they used up all of the invites ( well, most of the remaining ) for the last round of Feb 2016. And there were *No* 65 pointers( for 189 ) left in the queue after that round. So obviously since they used a lot of the pro rata quota , they were calling only few per round post that round, and that is why the cut off was 70. But that is not the problem.

The point to note is that there were 0 applications with 65 (189, with EOI data before Feb 23) in queue . So the 190 queues would not have had anybody with 70 points (65 + 5 with an EOI data before Feb 23 or so ). So, that would have made it easy for the 60+5 to get through. This year is not like that.


----------



## jsabarish

Timeline:
Occupation: 261112 Systems Analyst
EOI Launch: 
10th March 2017 - 70 ( 30 - Age, Education Qualification - 15, Language - 20) + 5 NSW

How long for the invite ? I see for @Kyra - it has taken close to a month for a NSW nomination; anyone else in the same category ?


----------



## jsabarish

after reading a lot of messages in this thread, I see a lot of them have received nominations on 17th Feb.. Does anyone know the date before 17th Feb on which a rush of nominations were sent across ?


----------



## Oz_man

*ICT Major for System Analyst skill*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my Qualification and Education details for ACS Assessment. Can you please share your experience, if

1) Bachelor Of Engineering (BE) in Computer Science from India( Visveswaraiaha Technological University(VTU)) course content is considered as ICT Major for ICT Systems analyst role and closely related to nominated occupation-Systems analyst.

2) Will they deduct 2 years or 4 years for this qualification? ( although I checked course content for half of the course( 50%), is matching ANZCO subjects, just wanted to confirm if any had got the assessment done with same qualification.

Thank you!


----------



## Eviferns

saikishoreal said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add more to the perspective here,
> 
> Last year, there were no 65's present in the queue for 189 with EOI date< Feb 23rd 2016 or something like that. The queue movement was better last year for 189, which would significantly influence how many 65's ( ie, 65 +5 for 190 ) are applying for state nomination
> 
> 
> This year, that number would be high..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year around this time cut off for 189 was 70 from March'16 to June'16, still NSW invited 60+5 pointers. I am sure they had 65+5 last year as well.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.
Click to expand...

Yes let's hope for the best. Any specific dates when they will declare the apr eoi results? I think the March results were declared in rhe 1st week.


----------



## saikishoreal

Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Qualification and Education details for ACS Assessment. Can you please share your experience, if
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Bachelor Of Engineering (BE) in Computer Science from India( Visveswaraiaha Technological University(VTU)) course content is considered as ICT Major for ICT Systems analyst role and closely related to nominated occupation-Systems analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Will they deduct 2 years or 4 years for this qualification? ( although I checked course content for half of the course( 50%), is matching ANZCO subjects, just wanted to confirm if any had got the assessment done with same qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Hey Mate, 

I have been assessed by ACS in last Oct'16. My qualification is B.Sc Computer Science which was considered as ICT Major for Business Analyst. They deducted 4 years for me.


----------



## Andyiz

*ICT Business Analyst ACS Application*

Hello,

I already have 189 visa under 'Developer Programmer'. I got married recently. Planning to apply for my wife under category 'ICT Business Analyst'.

My wife Academics -> BTech(Computer Science) and MBA(Operations)
She is currently employed as Business Analyst with a IT services company. 2 yrs Work experience

Just a few queries?
1) So for education, do I declare BTech(ICT Major) or MBA(Possibly ICT Minor) or Both? Need advice for ACS Assessment and future stages?
2) What will be the implications of just declaring Btech as her highest qualification and not the MBA?
3) I already have a visa 189 grant, so can she claim 5 points for the partner/spouse?
4) Do we have to notarize all documents? I heard about colour scans which need not have any certified true copy seals?
5) Only 2 yrs of experience. So i guess i cannot claim any points for experience right?

Regards.


----------



## desisingh

Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Qualification and Education details for ACS Assessment. Can you please share your experience, if
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Bachelor Of Engineering (BE) in Computer Science from India( Visveswaraiaha Technological University(VTU)) course content is considered as ICT Major for ICT Systems analyst role and closely related to nominated occupation-Systems analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Will they deduct 2 years or 4 years for this qualification? ( although I checked course content for half of the course( 50%), is matching ANZCO subjects, just wanted to confirm if any had got the assessment done with same qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Should be considered as major and deduct 2 years experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amolsw017

Hi ,

I came across your post regarding ACS score of 13 years. Did you get your employment reference from employer? The problem I am having is , my employer gives generic experience letter. Not as defined as that mentioned in ACS skills checklist. 

Thanks and good luck for your invitation.


----------



## Oz_man

*Education qualification*

Hi,

Can you please share your educational qualification? Is it Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science, as I have also applied for same skill- as system analyst, and B.E in Computer Science, if they reduce 2 years or 4 years overall.




Abrockks said:


> I filed for NSW on 22/10/2016.
> 
> Please see signature for Points break-up.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## spark53

Amolsw017 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I came across your post regarding ACS score of 13 years. Did you get your employment reference from employer? The problem I am having is , my employer gives generic experience letter. Not as defined as that mentioned in ACS skills checklist.
> 
> Thanks and good luck for your invitation.


I think the best way to create a reference letter is to prepare by yourself as per your intended occupation in SOL that closely matches your job title and by aligning responsibilities as per SOL occupation description. We often create reference letter, match it with SOL occupation but miss to align the responsibilities which is very important. The job tile is also important.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

Dear All, I got my NSW approval today. Please refer my signature for my points breakdown. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## spark53

kartheish said:


> Dear All, I got my NSW approval today. Please refer my signature for my points breakdown. Thanks for all your support.


Great news! Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Hey Congrats Kartheish 

I am awaiting a Nomination from NSW.. Hope to get it soon!

ICT SA 261112
Points = 29(age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE)+5(SS)
NSW EOI Submitted : 10/03/2017
NSW Nomination : Awaiting...


----------



## kartheish

jsabarish said:


> Hey Congrats Kartheish
> 
> I am awaiting a Nomination from NSW.. Hope to get it soon!
> 
> ICT SA 261112
> Points = 29(age)+15(Edu)+20(PTE)+5(SS)
> NSW EOI Submitted : 10/03/2017
> NSW Nomination : Awaiting...


Hope you get it soon, btw, please update the right points for your age in your signature.


----------



## ngenhit

Andyiz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I already have 189 visa under 'Developer Programmer'. I got married recently. Planning to apply for my wife under category 'ICT Business Analyst'.
> 
> My wife Academics -> BTech(Computer Science) and MBA(Operations)
> She is currently employed as Business Analyst with a IT services company. 2 yrs Work experience
> 
> Just a few queries?
> 1) So for education, do I declare BTech(ICT Major) or MBA(Possibly ICT Minor) or Both? Need advice for ACS Assessment and future stages?
> 2) What will be the implications of just declaring Btech as her highest qualification and not the MBA?
> 3) I already have a visa 189 grant, so can she claim 5 points for the partner/spouse?
> 4) Do we have to notarize all documents? I heard about colour scans which need not have any certified true copy seals?
> 5) Only 2 yrs of experience. So i guess i cannot claim any points for experience right?
> 
> Regards.



1) ACS will only assess B. Tech. MBA doesn't matter to them. You can leave it out there, as they will not mention it anyway
2) To ACS?. No issues. But you can declare to Immigration, but again, it shouldn't matter, as Bachelors/Masters has same points
3) You cannot give or take points from a person who is already a citizen/PR
4) For ACS, i think its better if you do.
5) Nope. They will cut 2 years(since its a ICT Major B.Tech ) . so, If she has a day less than 24 months, then they wont recognize the BA skill with that experience.


----------



## Migrate2Oz

Please help this confused soul.

Is there a different procedure to file skill assessment with ACS for spouse in order to claim the 5 points? Or are we file two ACS assessments independent of each other? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiedream87

kartheish said:


> Dear All, I got my NSW approval today. Please refer my signature for my points breakdown. Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations!


----------



## Abrockks

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share your educational qualification? Is it Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science, as I have also applied for same skill- as system analyst, and B.E in Computer Science, if they reduce 2 years or 4 years overall.


Mine is B.Tech (Electrical Electronics) which ACS considered as ICT Major and deducted 2 years from total experience.

Whats your current status? have you filed your EOI? please share your timelines.


----------



## Oz_man

Abrockks said:


> Mine is B.Tech (Electrical Electronics) which ACS considered as ICT Major and deducted 2 years from total experience.
> 
> Whats your current status? have you filed your EOI? please share your timelines.




Thank you for your reply, so Electrical Electronics is considered as ICT Major infers, I can be assured Bachelor Of Engineering in Computer Science will be considered as ICT Major , with 2 year deduction for 261112 Skill.
I am awaiting my ACS Result as I am hoping they will deduct only 2 years from my overall experience and once assessment received,will submit my EOI( both 189 and 190)

ANZSCO Code : 261112 - System Analyst
Edu/Age : 15/25
PTE: L/R/S/W: 90/87/90/90(20 points)
ACS logged: 7/03/2017


----------



## vivek_ntm

Skillselect finally has released the stats for 1st March invitation. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Looks like they may finish all ICT BA invitations within March 2017, as only 162 invites are remaining.


----------



## spark53

vivek_ntm said:


> Skillselect finally has released the stats for 1st March invitation.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> Looks like they may finish all ICT BA invitations within March 2017, as only 162 invites are remaining.


This 162 is for 189, right? Any idea for 190 - how many applicants NSW is going to select in next couple of months?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

spark53 said:


> This 162 is for 189, right? Any idea for 190 - how many applicants NSW is going to select in next couple of months?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes, this is for 189. I'm not so sure of the website links for state nomination results, as the frequency of data release/nomination is not regular.


----------



## hjauhari

HI Folks,

Will the 60+5 pointers for ICT BA will ever be invited or not?

This has become really frustrating now!!

Did anyone receive invitation either from 189 or 190 for 60+5 under BA category??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## akshat13

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Will the 60+5 pointers for ICT BA will ever be invited or not?
> 
> This has become really frustrating now!!
> 
> Did anyone receive invitation either from 189 or 190 for 60+5 under BA category??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hi Joe,

Do not get frustrated, I am also in queue of receiving Invite since 1st Dec 2016 with 70 points. Pls see my signature.


----------



## vivek_ntm

akshat13 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Do not get frustrated, I am also in queue of receiving Invite since 1st Dec 2016 with 70 points. Pls see my signature.


Hi Akshat, did you points get updated recently to 70? If you are having 70points since dec2016, you must have been invited in Jan/Feb itself right?


----------



## spark53

Yes, with 70 points you should have probably received an invitation by now. I have seen people saying getting invites with 70 points by a week or 2 or 3 at most. Is the occupation that making difference - like you have System Analyst, not BA? Do BA and SA have both same level of occupation demand?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Hey Spark,

Have you received an invite ?

I have also applied for NSW sponsorship.. lodged my EOI on 10th March... 65 + 5 - 70 points .... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53

jsabarish said:


> Hey Spark,
> 
> Have you received an invite ?
> 
> I have also applied for NSW sponsorship.. lodged my EOI on 10th March... 65 + 5 - 70 points ....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No, I haven't received invitation yet, since I have accepted it that I have to wait for few months at least with 60+5 points I have. My EOI was lodged on Feb 8, 2017.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## akshat13

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Akshat, did you points get updated recently to 70? If you are having 70points since dec2016, you must have been invited in Jan/Feb itself right?


Yes, I applied with 70 points in Dec itself.


----------



## jsabarish

Hey Akshat13,

Request you to furnish your points breakup.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## akshat13

spark53 said:


> Yes, with 70 points you should have probably received an invitation by now. I have seen people saying getting invites with 70 points by a week or 2 or 3 at most. Is the occupation that making difference - like you have System Analyst, not BA? Do BA and SA have both same level of occupation demand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Not sure about the process. PTE 20 score is preferred for Invite despite I have 70 points.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Any Invites,

If yes, DOE please

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## vsb546

I got Invite 189 261311......


----------



## vipsonik1

I received invite for 189, EOI 5-aug-2016 65 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for 189, EOI 5-aug-2016 65 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats!


----------



## RajforAUS

kartheish said:


> Dear All, I got my NSW approval today. Please refer my signature for my points breakdown. Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations


----------



## desisingh

vsb546 said:


> I got Invite 189 261311......



Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for 189, EOI 5-aug-2016 65 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Will the 60+5 pointers for ICT BA will ever be invited or not?
> 
> This has become really frustrating now!!
> 
> Did anyone receive invitation either from 189 or 190 for 60+5 under BA category??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Joe, not to add to your frustration but invite chance is almost nil for 189 and 190 visa with 60 and 65 points respectively. I have not heard anybody getting invited at this score in last 1 to 1.5 years.

Improve your PTE score to reach a minimum of 65 points for 189 and expect an invite soon for 190(65+5).


----------



## desisingh

I submitted my EOI with 75 points today for SA and have received the invite as well now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Hi...I have seen an instance in the invitations of Feb 2016 where EOI was picked for 60 pointer whose DOE was March 20, 2015. So possibly there might be a chance of such miracle in the coming rounds. But the probability is very very very less.


----------



## Vipin V

Hi, 
Any one submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points in February 2017 got nomination? I have completely lost hope on 189 now.

.................................................. ........................
Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
PTE- 20 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
NSW Nomination: Awaited


----------



## jsabarish

desisingh said:


> I submitted my EOI with 75 points today for SA and have received the invite as well now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Congrats... What is your points break up ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Congratulations desisingh... Can you let us know your points breakup ? Was it real quick ?


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

jsabarish said:


> Hey Congrats... What is your points break up ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



My points breakup 
Age - 25
Exp - 15
Edu - 15
Lang - 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS

Vipin V said:


> Hi,
> Any one submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points in February 2017 got nomination? I have completely lost hope on 189 now.
> 
> .................................................. ........................
> Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
> PTE- 20 points
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Total points: 65 for 189 visa,
> Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
> EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
> EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
> NSW Nomination: Awaited


I filed my 189 and 190 EOI on 5th December 2016. Received my 190 NSW nomination on Feb 17th 2017. Going by my 190 timeline, You should receive your NSW nomination in April 2017. Also, the Date of Effect for 189 visa's with 65 points has reached some date in Aug 2017, you may be lucky enough to get a 189 soon as your 189 EOI date is in Sep'16.


----------



## vikaschandra

vipsonik1 said:


> I received invite for 189, EOI 5-aug-2016 65 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your invitation


----------



## vikaschandra

desisingh said:


> My points breakup
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15
> Edu - 15
> Lang - 20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your ITA


----------



## vipsonik1

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your invitation




Thanks buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86

Hi All,
I am applying for System Analyst.I am looking to claim partner skill points. My wife completed her Engineering in Mechanical and having 7.5 years of experience as System Analyst role. We have got her Roles and Responsibility letter from employers. I have following questions:-

1. We are planning for normal ACS assessment. As she had done her engg. in Mech. hence her 6 years of experience might be deduced and we will be left with 1.5 years of System Analyst experience. Will it be sufficient for claiming points.

2. I read on forums that there is no minimum experience criteria for partner. Only partner experience should belong to same SOL.

Please help me to understand these points.

We already got 6 bands for her in IELTS.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## RajforAUS

RajforAUS said:


> I filed my 189 and 190 EOI on 5th December 2016. Received my 190 NSW nomination on Feb 17th 2017. Going by my 190 timeline, You should receive your NSW nomination in April 2017. Also, the Date of Effect for 189 visa's with 65 points has reached some date in Aug 2017, you may be lucky enough to get a 189 soon as your 189 EOI date is in Sep'16.


A typo error. I meant DOE has reached end of August 2016 for 189's with 65 points. You are very close to receiving a 189.


----------



## vivek_ntm

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All,
> I am applying for System Analyst.I am looking to claim partner skill points. My wife completed her Engineering in Mechanical and having 7.5 years of experience as System Analyst role. We have got her Roles and Responsibility letter from employers. I have following questions:-
> 
> 1. We are planning for normal ACS assessment. As she had done her engg. in Mech. hence her 6 years of experience might be deduced and we will be left with 1.5 years of System Analyst experience. Will it be sufficient for claiming points.
> 
> 2. I read on forums that there is no minimum experience criteria for partner. Only partner experience should belong to same SOL.
> 
> Please help me to understand these points.
> 
> We already got 6 bands for her in IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zizy


Hi Zizy,

Yes, she just needs to get a acs letter that she is skilled in the selected occupation. So even if the experience after deduction is just 1 year, it doesn''t matter.


----------



## theanalyst

*NSW 190 Approval*

I got a confirmation email from my agent regarding approval for 190 invitation from NSW


----------



## spark53

theanalyst said:


> I got a confirmation email from my agent regarding approval for 190 invitation from NSW


Wow, great! Congratylations! What is your points breakdown?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

theanalyst said:


> I got a confirmation email from my agent regarding approval for 190 invitation from NSW


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi...I have seen an instance in the invitations of Feb 2016 where EOI was picked for 60 pointer whose DOE was March 20, 2015. So possibly there might be a chance of such miracle in the coming rounds. But the probability is very very very less.




Dont see it coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst

spark53 said:


> Wow, great! Congratylations! What is your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


My points breakdown: 
Age - 25
Exp - 5
Edu - 15
English (PTE) - 20
SS - 5
Total - 70

EOI (189/ 190 NSW) - Dec 21 '16
Invitation (190 NSW) - Feb 17 '17
Lodged (190 NSW) - March 1 '17
Approved (190 NSW) - March 15 '17


----------



## theanalyst

*190 vs 189 Visa Application*

Does state nominated (190) visa application carry different weight as opposed to 189 ?


----------



## spark53

theanalyst said:


> Does state nominated (190) visa application carry different weight as opposed to 189 ?


When you say weight, do you want to mean the difference? 190 you will supposed to stay in the nominated state for a period of time, with 189 you do not have any binding.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst

spark53 said:


> When you say weight, do you want to mean the difference? 190 you will supposed to stay in the nominated state for a period of time, with 189 you do not have any binding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I know that. I meant in terms of visa processing timeline and procedure.


----------



## spark53

theanalyst said:


> I know that. I meant in terms of visa processing timeline and procedure.


Not sure about that. Others who had similar experience may able to input more. But I think it should be similar and not any significant difference and likely no difference at all.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

akshat13 said:


> Yes, I applied with 70 points in Dec itself.


Something seems to be not right, you should perhaps check your submission. The invites are sent automatically, so if you have claimed 70points then you must get the invite. 
Or when you say you are waiting for invite, do you mean you are waiting for state nomination?


----------



## desisingh

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your ITA




Thanks vikaschandra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshat13

vivek_ntm said:


> Something seems to be not right, you should perhaps check your submission. The invites are sent automatically, so if you have claimed 70points then you must get the invite.
> Or when you say you are waiting for invite, do you mean you are waiting for state nomination?


Only (65+5) points can not guarantee your priority in invite. PTE score 20 matters. 
I have seen here my friends who received invite with 70 points but everyone have 20 points in PTE. Or otherwise EOI date is much before than me. NSW priority is PTE score.

In addition, chosen trade also matters like in my case System Analyst. Anyways, I know I would be getting an invite if not now then after some time. 

Moreover, I have two wildcards one improving PTE score and other one partner skill. Once I will feel that wait is killing, I will open my joker card .layball:


----------



## udaykarri

*Waiting*

Guys,

I have filed EOI through agent on 26th Jan'17 for both ( 189 & 190 NSW ).
Any idea when I will be called for?

ICT BA 261111
Points 65 - 189 
Points 70 - 190 NSW

Regards
Uday


----------



## Kyra J

akshat13 said:


> Only (65+5) points can not guarantee your priority in invite. PTE score 20 matters.
> I have seen here my friends who received invite with 70 points but everyone have 20 points in PTE. Or otherwise EOI date is much before than me. NSW priority is PTE score.
> 
> In addition, chosen trade also matters like in my case System Analyst. Anyways, I know I would be getting an invite if not now then after some time.
> 
> Moreover, I have two wildcards one improving PTE score and other one partner skill. Once I will feel that wait is killing, I will open my joker card .layball:


Hi Akshat,

Correct me if I'm wrong but as per your timeline you have claimed 65+5 in your EOI for NSW. And somehow you have still not got the invite ??

If the above is correct, then please check your EOI / profile again, bcoz I also had exactly same profile but got the invite on 17th Feb and today got the approval as well.

check my timeline below !!

My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
Visa lodge : Preparing....


----------



## vikaschandra

akshat13 said:


> Only (65+5) points can not guarantee your priority in invite. PTE score 20 matters.
> I have seen here my friends who received invite with 70 points but everyone have 20 points in PTE. Or otherwise EOI date is much before than me. NSW priority is PTE score.
> 
> In addition, chosen trade also matters like in my case System Analyst. Anyways, I know I would be getting an invite if not now then after some time.
> 
> Moreover, I have two wildcards one improving PTE score and other one partner skill. Once I will feel that wait is killing, I will open my joker card .layball:


Ace cards which is termed as Joker here should not be kept till the end try to cash it out at the earliest... if you feel you can secure better points with language test or go through partner points to get higher points do so immediately and lodge for 189 instead of waiting for it in hopes. 

One may never know what could happen with the immigration (sudden change in rules, availability of seats during FY, sudden drop in total ceiling, removal of occupation code) anything is possible.. we anticipate for the best but should also be prepared for the worst.


----------



## andreyx108b

udaykarri said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have filed EOI through agent on 26th Jan'17 for both ( 189 & 190 NSW ).
> 
> Any idea when I will be called for?
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> 
> Points 65 - 189
> 
> Points 70 - 190 NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Uday




You most likely get NSW invite before end of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

udaykarri said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have filed EOI through agent on 26th Jan'17 for both ( 189 & 190 NSW ).
> 
> Any idea when I will be called for?
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> 
> Points 65 - 189
> 
> Points 70 - 190 NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Uday




189 for sure is going to be a minimum wait of 7 to 8 months. 190 depends on your PTE score, could be anything between 1 to 3months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

udaykarri said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have filed EOI through agent on 26th Jan'17 for both ( 189 & 190 NSW ).
> Any idea when I will be called for?
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Points 65 - 189
> Points 70 - 190 NSW
> 
> Regards
> Uday


Hi Uday,

How many points did you secure for your English ability ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## udaykarri

jsabarish said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> How many points did you secure for your English ability ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Hi,

I have got 10 points for the English ability.

//Uday


----------



## Kyra J

udaykarri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 10 points for the English ability.
> 
> //Uday


I believe you should be getting invite from NSW in 2-3 days. 

I had my EOI submission date of 19th Jan and got invited on 17th Feb.

For your case and many others should be getting invited soon as usually NSW invites come in 3-5 days after general 189 draw. Last 189 draw was on 15th March, so another 2-3 days should bring the good news !!

All the best !!


My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
Visa lodge : Preparing....


----------



## udaykarri

Kyra J said:


> I believe you should be getting invite from NSW in 2-3 days.
> 
> I had my EOI submission date of 19th Jan and got invited on 17th Feb.
> 
> For your case and many others should be getting invited soon as usually NSW invites come in 3-5 days after general 189 draw. Last 189 draw was on 15th March, so another 2-3 days should bring the good news !!
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> 
> My Timeline______________
> IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
> ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
> ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
> EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
> PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
> EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
> NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
> Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
> Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
> Visa lodge : Preparing....



Yeah hope so :fingerscrossed: 

//Uday


----------



## Rmarw

I have been waiting since 06 Jan with similar points as yours in 261111 BA. They are mostly considering 20 in English but looking at yours it does seems to be that case. I have 10 in English and 10 for experience with 65+5 but still no invite.



udaykarri said:


> Kyra J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should be getting invite from NSW in 2-3 days.
> 
> I had my EOI submission date of 19th Jan and got invited on 17th Feb.
> 
> For your case and many others should be getting invited soon as usually NSW invites come in 3-5 days after general 189 draw. Last 189 draw was on 15th March, so another 2-3 days should bring the good news !!
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> 
> My Timeline______________
> IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
> ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
> ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
> EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
> PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
> EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
> NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
> Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
> Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
> Visa lodge : Preparing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //Uday
Click to expand...


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi Guys,

For 261112, what are chances of getting invite from NSW.

My points: Total=70 (Including 5 Partner Points , 5 State Points,10 PTE).

My PTE Score: S/L/W/R: 90/85/79/73


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

NO replies


----------



## amabrouk

Have submitted my EOI on 31st Jan with 65+5 points for NSW with 10 Language points. 261112 occupation.

What is the chance to get NSW invitation please???


----------



## spark53

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For 261112, what are chances of getting invite from NSW.
> 
> My points: Total=70 (Including 5 Partner Points , 5 State Points,10 PTE).
> 
> My PTE Score: S/L/W/R: 90/85/79/73


You may have a good chance with your points. People here with 20 eng points and total 70 seems getting invitations faster. The 20 eng points seem making the difference. 20 eng pointers will take precedence over you, then experience if you have a good points, evenntually it should come to you.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Hi Friends,

Can anyone please confirm the count of remaining seats for BA-189 for this year.

As per DIBP website - Last updated round was 1st Mar with ceiling 1320/1482. If this number is correct then seats available would be as below :

15 Mar round - 1320+60=1380.

Upcoming: 29 Mar round - 1380+60=1440.
12 April round - 1440+42=1482 (Game Over).


Please revert, based on this I will book my PTE exam again in a hope to get 79+ & secure an invite with remaining seats.

Thanks!


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

May be 29th March is the last....not sure though.

How much u got in PTE last time. I missed just in Reading got 73....rest all 79+.


----------



## vikaschandra

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm the count of remaining seats for BA-189 for this year.
> 
> As per DIBP website - Last updated round was 1st Mar with ceiling 1320/1482. If this number is correct then seats available would be as below :
> 
> 15 Mar round - 1320+60=1380.
> 
> Upcoming: 29 Mar round - 1380+60=1440.
> 12 April round - 1440+42=1482 (Game Over).
> 
> 
> Please revert, based on this I will book my PTE exam again in a hope to get 79+ & secure an invite with remaining seats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I doubt it will go beyond March 29 round even if it does have some presumably it would be only for 70 pointers.


----------



## walzmin

I too have 65+5(SS) points n applied in oct 2016 but no invite. People with even 60 poonts getting NSW invite so am wondering if i have applied it rightl I have 3 EOI's - one for 189, one for 190 NSW n another for 190 QLD


----------



## jsabarish

What is your points breakup and occupation ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl

walzmin said:


> I too have 65+5(SS) points n applied in oct 2016 but no invite. People with even 60 poonts getting NSW invite so am wondering if i have applied it rightl I have 3 EOI's - one for 189, one for 190 NSW n another for 190 QLD


That doesn't sound good. 

What is your occupation code?

When was the last time you saw people with 60 get it? What was their occupation code? I've also noticed that some people with good PTE points get it, but not with 60 overall points...


----------



## Eviferns

walzmin said:


> I too have 65+5(SS) points n applied in oct 2016 but no invite. People with even 60 poonts getting NSW invite so am wondering if i have applied it rightl I have 3 EOI's - one for 189, one for 190 NSW n another for 190 QLD


What occupation code are u reffering to?


----------



## vikramkalsan

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?


Date of Effect* 15/03/2017 
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience >8: 15
Partner Skills: 5


----------



## spark53

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
> I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?
> 
> 
> Date of Effect* 15/03/2017
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience >8: 15
> Partner Skills: 5


How did you hear that 29th March will be the last call? Any authentic source?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eviferns

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
> I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?
> 
> 
> Date of Effect* 15/03/2017
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience >8: 15
> Partner Skills: 5


Where did you hear mar 29th is the last date for BA under 261111? 
I have 60+5 points NSW applied on 29th Nov and still waiting.


----------



## vikramkalsan

Eviferns said:


> Where did you hear mar 29th is the last date for BA under 261111?
> I have 60+5 points NSW applied on 29th Nov and still waiting.


based on some websites where it should only around 100 left under this and its more likely to be over in next round. no authentic source.. just information on some sites


----------



## spark53

vikramkalsan said:


> based on some websites where it should only around 100 left under this and its more likely to be over in next round. no authentic source.. just information on some sites


It's for 189, not 190. For 190 it will be going on till the quota is reached for nsw.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vikramkalsan

but do u think under 189 i have chance in next round ?


----------



## spark53

vikramkalsan said:


> but do u think under 189 i have chance in next round ?


70 points is good, but the fact is its at closing stage for this year, I would say there is still a chance. Why don't you also apply for 190 for any state or nsw?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jig9112

Hi there,

I am looking for skill assessment from ACS. My query is: I have been working for a company here in India for the last 3 years. Last year I got a letter (on 14/2/2016) from my company detailing my roles, responsibilities, joining date etc which is in compliance with ACS standards. Last week I got a tenure recognition certificate with date on it which is 14/2/2017. 

Can I apply for the skill assessment with the last year's letter (which is as per the ACS standards) along with the additional tenure recognition certificate? Will it be considered as 3 years from 14/2/2014 to 14/2/2017 or 14/2/2014 to 14/2/2016?

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks,


----------



## spark53

jig9112 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for skill assessment from ACS. My query is: I have been working for a company here in India for the last 3 years. Last year I got a letter (on 14/2/2016) from my company detailing my roles, responsibilities, joining date etc which is in compliance with ACS standards. Last week I got a tenure recognition certificate with date on it which is 14/2/2017.
> 
> Can I apply for the skill assessment with the last year's letter (which is as per the ACS standards) along with the additional tenure recognition certificate? Will it be considered as 3 years from 14/2/2014 to 14/2/2017 or 14/2/2014 to 14/2/2016?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Many thanks,


A good way to prepare a reference letter is that, you prepare the letter as per ACS format with your role and responsibilities and align it with the responsibilities of your preferred occupation code. Then have it signed and use for ACS skill assessment. Most employers are generous to sign it for you. This way you can avoid complications and secure maximum tenure for your occupation.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

Hi, 

I just received my ACS result letter today, and they have deducted 4 years from my total work experience, for System Analyst skill code, my degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.

Please let me know if following skill assessment equates for 10 points :

ACS Letter as below
---------------------------------------

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXX 2004
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/05 - 03/08 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 12/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SINGAPORE 

Page 2
Dates: 05/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 01/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 08/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES


----------



## saikishoreal

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my ACS result letter today, and they have deducted 4 years from my total work experience, for System Analyst skill code, my degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.
> 
> Please let me know if following skill assessment equates for 10 points :
> 
> ACS Letter as below
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXX 2004
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 03/08 (2yrs 7mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 03/10 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/11 - 12/11 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Page 2
> Dates: 05/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 01/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 08/16 - 02/17 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES


Yes, you get 10 points for 7 years of experience.


----------



## vikramkalsan

spark53 said:


> 70 points is good, but the fact is its at closing stage for this year, I would say there is still a chance. Why don't you also apply for 190 for any state or nsw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


actually i am doing on my own and dont understand that much..

like what is NSW, if state then what if any state call where i dont want to go
should i select 189 and 190 in one application then what if i get call for 190 first because of 75 points... will i miss 189 chance
shall i create another EOI from other email... i am total confused there hence thought to keep simple....

Also in terms of documents i have all required but do i need to show my wealth using account statement, ITR etc. ? if yes then for how many last years?


----------



## spark53

vikramkalsan said:


> actually i am doing on my own and dont understand that much..
> 
> like what is NSW, if state then what if any state call where i dont want to go
> should i select 189 and 190 in one application then what if i get call for 190 first because of 75 points... will i miss 189 chance
> shall i create another EOI from other email... i am total confused there hence thought to keep simple....
> 
> Also in terms of documents i have all required but do i need to show my wealth using account statement, ITR etc. ? if yes then for how many last years?


There is not that much to be confused about. With 189 your chance is low for this FY. It's not said there is no chance, but since we do not know the actual picture of what pointers are being considered and thus can guess. For 190, it's a state nomination and your chance seems higher.

Now for 190, since you already have 189, I would say not to modify it but you create another EOI for 190. You may select any state or specific state you want to go provided that your occupation is still allowed.

With 189, you must have something where you want to move. Just select that state for 190. Most people wants nsw.

Your other concern probably comes later. You may not need to think about that at this moment.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

Eviferns said:


> What occupation code are u reffering to?


261111 - can someone clarify if multiple EOI's are ok？Best way to apply for NSW?


----------



## Oz_man

Hi,

I submitted EOI's today for 189 and 190 for NSW as below, for System analyst role,


1) NSW 190 Sub class: 70 points including SS
( Age 25, Edu 15, Eng 20 ( L 90, R 87, W 90, S 90), Exp 5, and SS 5)

2) 189 Sub class: 65 points

Please let me know is there any chance to get 190 NSW Invite sooner?
as I know there is long backlog for 189 subclass for system analyst role, the waiting period is an year?

Thanks


----------



## vipsonik1

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
> I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?
> 
> 
> Date of Effect* 15/03/2017
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience >8: 15
> Partner Skills: 5




With 70 points you would get the invite in next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpeppy

Hello friends, 

My husband is waiting to receive a grant for System Analyst (190) for Sydney. Here are the details 

Occupation : System Analyst
Points : 70, PTE Score : 8 
EOI : 190 
Visa application lodged with PCC and other forms : 28th Jan 2017
Medical upload : 11th Feb 2017

We have uploaded our medical reports but haven't heard anything from the case officer yet? The online status shows as assessment under process. Is there any backlog or long timelines for system analyst. From what I have been reading, it seems some of them are receiving grant within 45 days. 

Appreciate your advise.


----------



## US2AUS86

*Question about Education points*

Hello Buddy:

Job Code:261111

I have masters in Industrial Engineering and total exp in USA of 8 years where I worked as ERP Functional Consultant for more than 6 years.


will I be getting 5 points for exp and 15 points for education?







saikishoreal said:


> Yes, you get 10 points for 7 years of experience.


----------



## vivek_ntm

US2AUS86 said:


> Hello Buddy:
> 
> Job Code:261111
> 
> I have masters in Industrial Engineering and total exp in USA of 8 years where I worked as ERP Functional Consultant for more than 6 years.
> 
> 
> will I be getting 5 points for exp and 15 points for education?


Is your bachelor degree in Industrial Engg too? 

If your bachelor or master education is not ICT Major then you may be required to go through RPL, which means 6 years will be deducted (6 years of BA/SA role). 

You can claim 15points for education, however you need to get the relevant authority to get your education assessed.


----------



## Pkarl

Any invites today?


----------



## FFacs

fpeppy said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My husband is waiting to receive a grant for System Analyst (190) for Sydney. Here are the details
> 
> Occupation : System Analyst
> Points : 70, PTE Score : 8
> EOI : 190
> Visa application lodged with PCC and other forms : 28th Jan 2017
> Medical upload : 11th Feb 2017
> 
> We have uploaded our medical reports but haven't heard anything from the case officer yet? The online status shows as assessment under process. Is there any backlog or long timelines for system analyst. From what I have been reading, it seems some of them are receiving grant within 45 days.
> 
> Appreciate your advise.


Did you get your medicals uploaded before the CO requested them? If so there's a better chance of a swift grant. Timewise you're still well within the realms of fast grant either way, so it's just a case of crossing fingers and hoping for the best.


----------



## Eviferns

Any invites today?


----------



## andreyx108b

Pkarl said:


> Any invites today?




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Not for BA and SA... There were for aeronautical

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

Friends,

15-March-17 round details updated in skill select. Only 42 invitations left for this year for 261111. I think as of 1-March-17 there were 162 and in 15-March-17 they issued 120 invites. Invitations cleared as of 11-Aug-2016 for BA.


----------



## Eviferns

saikishoreal said:


> Friends,
> 
> 15-March-17 round details updated in skill select. Only 42 invitations left for this year for 261111. I think as of 1-March-17 there were 162 and in 15-March-17 they issued 120 invites. Invitations cleared as of 11-Aug-2016 for BA.


This is for 189 right?


----------



## saikishoreal

Eviferns said:


> This is for 189 right?




Yes.


----------



## ngenhit

saikishoreal said:


> Friends,
> 
> 15-March-17 round details updated in skill select. Only 42 invitations left for this year for 261111. I think as of 1-March-17 there were 162 and in 15-March-17 they issued 120 invites. Invitations cleared as of 11-Aug-2016 for BA.




??? They invited 120 each, on 1st march round and 15th march round. it is 120 each.


Now there are 42 remaining slots for the next round, which by the looks of it looks like another double invitation (60*2) round. But there are only 42 seats. So the BA/SA 189 *will* close on 12th April round.


----------



## Vipin V

Oz_batman said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone here with 65+5 points for NSW with 0 experience points. Basically similar profile as I am having(see my signature). When can I expect the invite?


I have similar points as yours. 
.................................................. ........................
Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
PTE- 20 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017
NSW Nomination: Awaited


----------



## jsabarish

Same for me as well

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

SA though... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Eviferns said:


> This is for 189 right?


Yes.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

It seems that only 42 invites are left for 189 as per the quota. So, the invites will end in the next round.
But another occupation code 2631- Computer network professionals, had quota of 1426 and they have sent invites 1482 and are still inviting. So, is this the case that the invites once gets expired (Due to not applying or duplicate EOI invite), they are adding them back?

Because, out of 1440 invited for 261111, all would not have applied for the Visa. So, is it possible that they keep inviting after 1482 invites are sent and quota finishes? Just as they have invited more in other occupation?


----------



## vallert

*Australian working experience*

Hi all,

I got very confused in this stage of waiting.
I tried to increase my points but it is way too hard.
I tried IELTS 3x and not getting 8. My IELTS overall score is 8 band but my writing is only 7(3 times in a row).
So I gave up with IELTS.

I'm working as a business intelligence analyst for almost a year now in Australia (next month will be a year). How do I claim that 5 point? It's very confusing, I tried to ask DIBP (I called them and asked about this matter), but they are unsure....

Do I need to reassess my skill assessment? (This would be too costly and time consuming imo)
How do I claim my 1 year Australian working experience?

Please help...

.................................................. ........................
Job code: 261112- System Analyst
IELTS - 10 points (R:8.5 L:8 W:7 S:8)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points + 5 points (Australian education)
Professional Year: 5 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa
EOI submission date(189): 19th September 2016


----------



## walzmin

vallert said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got very confused in this stage of waiting.
> I tried to increase my points but it is way too hard.
> I tried IELTS 3x and not getting 8. My IELTS overall score is 8 band but my writing is only 7(3 times in a row).
> So I gave up with IELTS.
> 
> I'm working as a business intelligence analyst for almost a year now in Australia (next month will be a year). How do I claim that 5 point? It's very confusing, I tried to ask DIBP (I called them and asked about this matter), but they are unsure....
> 
> Do I need to reassess my skill assessment? (This would be too costly and time consuming imo)
> How do I claim my 1 year Australian working experience?
> 
> Please help...
> 
> .................................................. ........................
> Job code: 261112- System Analyst
> IELTS - 10 points (R:8.5 L:8 W:7 S:8)
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points + 5 points (Australian education)
> Professional Year: 5 points
> Total points: 65 for 189 visa
> EOI submission date(189): 19th September 2016



Do not waste your money on IELTS, try PTE. For claiming Aus exp. pts, I think update your EOI and then after getting invite get your ACS redone if CO asks for it else you can show your Aus work ex docs. That's my view but better to get it cross checked with DIBP.


----------



## walzmin

I have 65 points and EOI submitted on 5th Sept 2016 for 261111, very close to getting invite and now IELTS expiring:-( I am reappearing for PTE now in May.
My IELTS given in EOI is expiring on 19July, 2017 and I think I have a chance only in next yr quota. My doubt is if I'll update my EOI in July then I'll be pushed back in queue again so shall I wait for invite on this EOI only and then provide new PTE result after getting invite?


----------



## Pochhachhele

*Query on ceilings*

Hello Peeps

Need some advice. I lodged EOI with 70 points today, with a slightly elated feeling and that feeling lasted till I landed on the occupations ceilings page.

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1482	1440



Man! this is obscene, just 42 spots left and 3 months to go??? 

Does this mean, that I don't have even an iota of a chance to get an invitation before the new financial year?

Should I wait or simply apply for VIC state nomination. (I am already in VIC on 457 for a year)


ANZ code - 261111
PTE- 5/03/2017 - 20 points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 10 points
Education - 15 points
ACS- 27/03/2017
EOI lodged - 27/03/2017 with 70 points


----------



## FFacs

Pochhachhele said:


> Hello Peeps
> 
> Need some advice. I lodged EOI with 70 points today, with a slightly elated feeling and that feeling lasted till I landed on the occupations ceilings page.
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1482	1440
> 
> 
> 
> Man! this is obscene, just 42 spots left and 3 months to go???
> 
> Does this mean, that I don't have even an iota of a chance to get an invitation before the new financial year?
> 
> Should I wait or simply apply for VIC state nomination. (I am already in VIC on 457 for a year)
> 
> 
> ANZ code - 261111
> PTE- 5/03/2017 - 20 points
> Age - 25 points
> Experience - 10 points
> Education - 15 points
> ACS- 27/03/2017
> EOI lodged - 27/03/2017 with 70 points


You might have just made it in time. MIGHT. Generally the 70 point EOIs clear for 2611xx each round. This round is short on invites, but there's a chance. It could be a dead cert, could be a cat's chance, I can't tell you which. Otherwise it's going to be July, most likely.


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> You might have just made it in time. MIGHT. Generally the 70 point EOIs clear for 2611xx each round. This round is short on invites, but there's a chance. It could be a dead cert, could be a cat's chance, I can't tell you which. Otherwise it's going to be July, most likely.



Hi ,

For Systems analyst skill,DOE on 22nd March 2017

Based on above response, is it impossible to get invitation for NSW Sponsorship with 70 points( 65+5 SS Points), I am having superior rating in English ( 3 sections 90, and Reading 89) for ICT System analyst, as I have lost hope for 189, as I have meager 65 points, so are there no hopes for invite?

Please share your input on below EOI lodged on 22nd March 2017)

1) 190 SC NSW-> 65+5 ( Any remote chance of invite this year or next year?)
2) 180 SC-> 65 ( Impossible to get invite even next year?)

Thank you for your input.


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> Hi ,
> 
> For Systems analyst skill,DOE on 22nd March 2017
> 
> Based on above response, is it impossible to get invitation for NSW Sponsorship with 70 points( 65+5 SS Points), I am having superior rating in English ( 3 sections 90, and Reading 89) for ICT System analyst, as I have lost hope for 189, as I have meager 65 points, so are there no hopes for invite?
> 
> Please share your input on below EOI lodged on 22nd March 2017)
> 
> 1) 190 SC NSW-> 65+5 ( Any remote chance of invite this year or next year?)
> 2) 180 SC-> 65 ( Impossible to get invite even next year?)
> 
> Thank you for your input.


I have no more information than you, but I can give my opinion. The next round of 2611xx will have a 4 week waiting list and reduced invites (assuming they close). I think it'll close at 70 points. Thereafter, if we assume that 189 was removing 30-40 70+ pointers each round, these will instead file for 190 with NSW being the likely destination given Victoria's closure. Unless NSW have intentionally held back invites to capture this group, I think they 70+5/75+5 EOIs will take all NSW invites. 

As things stand, unless DIBP or NSW do something radically different, I think 189 is at least a year away for you and 190 would be August or so. You might get lucky in the next weeks though. This is all my guesswork however. Fingers crossed I'm wrong. What is your score for experience? If that's 10 or 15 points you might be in luck over the next weeks.


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> I have no more information than you, but I can give my opinion. The next round of 2611xx will have a 4 week waiting list and reduced invites (assuming they close). I think it'll close at 70 points. Thereafter, if we assume that 189 was removing 30-40 70+ pointers each round, these will instead file for 190 with NSW being the likely destination given Victoria's closure. Unless NSW have intentionally held back invites to capture this group, I think they 70+5/75+5 EOIs will take all NSW invites.
> 
> As things stand, unless DIBP or NSW do something radically different, I think 189 is at least a year away for you and 190 would be August or so. You might get lucky in the next weeks though. This is all my guesswork however. Fingers crossed I'm wrong. What is your score for experience? If that's 10 or 15 points you might be in luck over the next weeks.


Thank you very much for your insightful opinion, I will be prepared for year long wait then.

On my experience front, I have only 5 points and I was disappointed when I saw my ACS assessment has deducted whopping 4 years, even though they have agreed mine is an ICT Major and skills suitable for migration under system analyst. I claimed only 5 points for exp and 15 points for education. 
--------------------------------------------------------
In their own words:
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX University completed XXX
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
-----------------------------------------------
So I think it will be a long long wait for 189 and 190 as I do not have more points under exp?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Singh1987

*waiting for invite*

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## Singh1987

*waiting for invite*

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> Thank you very much for your insightful opinion, I will be prepared for year long wait then.
> 
> On my experience front, I have only 5 points and I was disappointed when I saw my ACS assessment has deducted whopping 4 years, even though they have agreed mine is an ICT Major and skills suitable for migration under system analyst. I claimed only 5 points for exp and 15 points for education.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> In their own words:
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXX University completed XXX
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> -----------------------------------------------
> So I think it will be a long long wait for 189 and 190 as I do not have more points under exp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That whole "closely related" part of the assessment is kinda opaque IMO. 4 years taken is harsh indeed. 

189 is just about the points total. It is what it is, and right now it's ugly for 65 pointers (and terrible for 60 pointers).

190 is a different beast. NSW appear to prefer good experience and superior English. I had 20 for English and 15 for experience, so got the nod. That said, the number of candidates with the same as me is few. Lots will have superior English or 8+ years experience, but not both. That's because people with that profile usually have 70 points or more and get a 189. There's a chance NSW will invite you on your current profile, but like I say, once the 70 pointers start applying, they may not. If 189 wasn't closing, I'd say there's a better chance.

Finally, it's impossible to know what will happen over the coming weeks with NSW and 189s. NSW should be inviting more than they have. Does that mean a glut will be invited? Or does it show the exact opposite? Likewise 189. They've been inviting double and aren't going to make their targets for the year. Does that mean they're going to keep inviting over the ceiling? Or does it mean the exact opposite: that they are trying to close the skill ASAP for some reason? Difficult to say. 

There IS something going on though, IMO. Victoria closed IT VERY early. They've cleared the backlog and will now just sit pretty for the next months. Combine that with NSW's profile, other states setting the bar VERY high for IT, the current talk on 457s and the political discussions... Clearly something needs to be done, though, as it's not working right now and the problem is just going to get worse. IMO they need to reset the bar on ACS so 60 points gets one an invite just as it would a cabinet maker. I'd say an ICT Bachelors and 5 years experience for skills assessed. Then 5, 8 and 12 years experience to score points. My two cents.


----------



## Oz_man

Singh1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> any suggestions?


65 points for 189 ? and 65+5 points for 190 NSW? What is your point breakdown!?


----------



## varununi7

So few friends reportedly got their invites right now, the 29th March round did happen!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marianrexton

*Statutory declaration*

Good Day Vikram,

Appreciate if you could share the sample document for work experience? appreciate your help

Regards
RMJ



vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
> I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?
> 
> 
> Date of Effect* 15/03/2017
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience >8: 15
> Partner Skills: 5


----------



## Eviferns

varununi7 said:


> So few friends reportedly got their invites right now, the 29th March round did happen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got it now? ?can u share the details if the code and eoi date.
Its still very early in the morning there I think.


----------



## jsabarish

varununi7 said:


> So few friends reportedly got their invites right now, the 29th March round did happen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did someone get the invite ??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Singh1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> any suggestions?


Singh1987,

What is your points breakdown ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pochhachhele

is that confirmed? any clue how many points did they file EOI with?


----------



## varununi7

Eviferns said:


> Got it now? ?can u share the details if the code and eoi date.
> Its still very early in the morning there I think.




Software engineer, 65 pts, EOI date 9th March 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

varununi7 said:


> Software engineer, 65 pts, EOI date 9th March
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


189 or 190 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

Hi, noobie here. Just logged EOI last March 27. 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. I have 15pts for experience. You think have chance to have invite this year? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Originally Posted by vikramkalsan View Post
Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?


Date of Effect* 15/03/2017 
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience >8: 15
Partner Skills: 5

Hi,

Can you please tell me how you claimed partner skills point?
1)Is ACS assesment required to cliam partner's point?
2)Is it mandatory to appear in PTE?How much minimum to score?

Thanks!!


----------



## aussiedream87

any BA's were invited today? The round was called off but it went eventually. Some might be surprised to see ITA in their inbox. If anyone did kindly have the tracker updated.

Thanks!!


----------



## aussiedream87

hjauhari said:


> Originally Posted by vikramkalsan View Post
> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
> I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?
> 
> 
> Date of Effect* 15/03/2017
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience >8: 15
> Partner Skills: 5
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me how you claimed partner skills point?
> 1)Is ACS assesment required to cliam partner's point?
> 2)Is it mandatory to appear in PTE?How much minimum to score?
> 
> Thanks!!


1)Is ACS assesment required to cliam partner's point? - *Yes (depends on her line of work and degree she holds)*
2)Is it mandatory to appear in PTE?How much minimum to score? - *English test is required and I guess overall of 50 marks in PTE should be good I believe. But, get this confirmed by anyone. I havent claimed so I dint dig into this topic.*


----------



## varununi7

jsabarish said:


> 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




189


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53

aussiedream87 said:


> 1)Is ACS assesment required to cliam partner's point? - *Yes (depends on her line of work and degree she holds)*
> 2)Is it mandatory to appear in PTE?How much minimum to score? - *English test is required and I guess overall of 50 marks in PTE should be good I believe. But, get this confirmed by anyone. I havent claimed so I dint dig into this topic.*


PTE 65+ - IELTS equivalent 7 - 10 points
PTE 79+ - IELTS equivalent 8 - 20 points

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vikramkalsan

marianrexton said:


> Good Day Vikram,
> 
> Appreciate if you could share the sample document for work experience? appreciate your help
> 
> Regards
> RMJ


see this:

http://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## FFacs

aussiedream87 said:


> any BA's were invited today? The round was called off but it went eventually. Some might be surprised to see ITA in their inbox. If anyone did kindly have the tracker updated.
> 
> Thanks!!


Looks like 70 pointers used up the last of the invites. Don't see any 65 pointers invited. I'm guessing it's now closed until July.


----------



## Pochhachhele

FFacs said:


> You might have just made it in time. MIGHT. Generally the 70 point EOIs clear for 2611xx each round. This round is short on invites, but there's a chance. It could be a dead cert, could be a cat's chance, I can't tell you which. Otherwise it's going to be July, most likely.



Hmm...so 29th March round has come and gone.. Coming to think of it, my very idea of getting lucky with 70 points itself was pretty ill conceived. I guess, there are quite a few with 70. So, with 42 spots for BA's getting filled as fast as a 42-seater movie hall showing some low budget blue movie in an obscure town in India, there is little hope left for getting an invitation any time before July. Its so hard to concentrate on work per se. I am like checking mails and forums several times in a day. Time to see a shrink.


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> Looks like 70 pointers used up the last of the invites. Don't see any 65 pointers invited. I'm guessing it's now closed until July.


Interestingly, the reduced round gave us insight into the application rate of 70+ pointers for 189. Iscah puts the DOE at 24/3, which would mean 42 invites were used on 10 days of EOIs. That's approx 4 EOIs being lodged per day at 70+ points.

If we extrapolate out from 24/3 till 1/7, that's 14 weeks, which suggests approx 400 70+ pointers in the queue when it reopens. If they are inviting 60 per time, and the queue is gaining 50 or so 70+ pointers between rounds, it's hard to see the points dipping below 70 points. Not wishing to be the bearer of bad tidings, but I would guess that 2611xx is now going to stick at 70 points. Just my guesswork though.


----------



## FFacs

Pochhachhele said:


> Hmm...so 29th March round has come and gone.. Coming to think of it, my very idea of getting lucky with 70 points itself was pretty ill conceived. I guess, there are quite a few with 70. So, with 42 spots for BA's getting filled as fast as a 42-seater movie hall showing some low budget blue movie in an obscure town in India, there is little hope left for getting an invitation any time before July. Its so hard to concentrate on work per se. I am like checking mails and forums several times in a day. Time to see a shrink.


If it IS closed, I would imagine you'd be in one of the first rounds come July, should they reopen BA/SA.... if you haven't already be snapped up by NSW. Bad luck though, you appear to have missed it by a whisker.


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Looks like 70 pointers used up the last of the invites. Don't see any 65 pointers invited. I'm guessing it's now closed until July.


Yes *@FFacs*. There was one person with 70 points and I am assuming he was invited but he hasnt updated the thread neither the tracker. And yeah the cut off will be moved to 70 considering the number invites left to amount of people waiting for the invite. Just waiting for NSW to do some magic.


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI

I have lodged EOI - 190 NSW on 31-jan-2017. Points = 65 + 5
when i can expect the NSW invitation.

Regards,


----------



## aussiedream87

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> I have lodged EOI - 190 NSW on 31-jan-2017. Points = 65 + 5
> when i can expect the NSW invitation.
> 
> Regards,


Considering the points you should head in upcoming weeks.. April should be your month.. few 65+5 pointers were called on 31 March.. any luck?


----------



## jsabarish

aussiedream87 said:


> Considering the points you should head in upcoming weeks.. April should be your month.. few 65+5 pointers were called on 31 March.. any luck?


Were they ? I am part of this and NSW state sponsorship thread.. I don't remember seeing anyone posting good news

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipin V

jsabarish said:


> Were they ? I am part of this and NSW state sponsorship thread.. I don't remember seeing anyone posting good news
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have also applied for NSW on feb 15th with 65 + 5 points, didnt heard any one recently got invitation with these points.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Hello all,

Hope you are doing well.
I am new to expat forum.

I submitted my ACS on 30th March, awaiting results.

I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 in PTE, 5 for exp (I complete 7 years of experience in June 2017, therefore considering 5 points for now).
Thus total 70.

If I get my ACS results before 12th April, I will submit my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)
I am aware BA role is pro rata and has very less quota left for this year or probably even finished, waiting for 29th Mar results to be published. 

I am skeptical about 190, because of the 2 years locking period. 
Please advise what options I have and thanks for reading this far.

Regards, 
Rahul


----------



## FFacs

rahagarw said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> I am new to expat forum.
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 30th March, awaiting results.
> 
> I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 in PTE, 5 for exp (I complete 7 years of experience in June 2017, therefore considering 5 points for now).
> Thus total 70.
> 
> If I get my ACS results before 12th April, I will submit my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)
> I am aware BA role is pro rata and has very less quota left for this year or probably even finished, waiting for 29th Mar results to be published.
> 
> I am skeptical about 190, because of the 2 years locking period.
> Please advise what options I have and thanks for reading this far.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Those are your options. Your assessment looks pretty sound to me. My personal feeling: go with what you get offered. It might well be that you get an invite on 189 in July (potentially you have 75 points then, I think). But this is a very unpredictable process.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> rahagarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> I am new to expat forum.
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 30th March, awaiting results.
> 
> I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 in PTE, 5 for exp (I complete 7 years of experience in June 2017, therefore considering 5 points for now).
> Thus total 70.
> 
> If I get my ACS results before 12th April, I will submit my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)
> I am aware BA role is pro rata and has very less quota left for this year or probably even finished, waiting for 29th Mar results to be published.
> 
> I am skeptical about 190, because of the 2 years locking period.
> Please advise what options I have and thanks for reading this far.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your options. Your assessment looks pretty sound to me. My personal feeling: go with what you get offered. It might well be that you get an invite on 189 in July (potentially you have 75 points then, I think). But this is a very unpredictable process.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response.
Yes 1st July I will have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 if the BA role isnt removed.

I have a query. If I get through 190 in april or may, will I still be considered for 189 in July ? 

However wont my 190 invite expire after 60 days ? Therefore isnt it sensible to submit EOI by May end so that my 60 days spill in to July and then I have option of both 189 and 190. 

Too big a risk or have I missed a rationale please ?


----------



## andreyx108b

rahagarw said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Yes 1st July I will have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 if the BA role isnt removed.
> 
> I have a query. If I get through 190 in april or may, will I still be considered for 189 in July ?
> 
> However wont my 190 invite expire after 60 days ? Therefore isnt it sensible to submit EOI by May end so that my 60 days spill in to July and then I have option of both 189 and 190.
> 
> Too big a risk or have I missed a rationale please ?




If you get invited and lodge a sc190 visa then there is no reason to apply for sc189. 

261111/2 will not be removed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

ihijazi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 5:22 PM (Dubai Time) - (42 minutes ago)


Congrat Bro. You sounds like a Man with some awesome planning. I submitted my 261111 in September with 65 points but still no luck


----------



## Pochhachhele

Pochhachhele said:


> Hmm...so 29th March round has come and gone.. Coming to think of it, my very idea of getting lucky with 70 points itself was pretty ill conceived. I guess, there are quite a few with 70. So, with 42 spots for BA's getting filled as fast as a 42-seater movie hall showing some low budget blue movie in an obscure town in India, there is little hope left for getting an invitation any time before July. Its so hard to concentrate on work per se. I am like checking mails and forums several times in a day. Time to see a shrink.


Hello Peeps, got my invitation for 190 visa today. I am one impatient F*&^. I lodged my EOI on 27th march evening and missed the 29th March round. (with 70 points, beaming with optimism) Then I didn't get any invitation and was not in a mood to wait till July, 2017. I amended my EOI last evening, and boom!! got an invitation from Vic at 9.46 AM.. funny..
Well, thats the decision I took, I dint want to wait till next FY and accept the risk of 261111 vanishing....do let me know your views if my move was smart or idiotic, I have a feeling I will enjoy reading your feedback....


----------



## andreyx108b

ihijazi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:22 PM (Dubai Time) - (42 minutes ago)




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Pochhachhele said:


> Hello Peeps, got my invitation for 190 visa today. I am one impatient F*&^. I lodged my EOI on 27th march evening and missed the 29th March round. (with 70 points, beaming with optimism) Then I didn't get any invitation and was not in a mood to wait till July, 2017. I amended my EOI last evening, and boom!! got an invitation from Vic at 9.46 AM.. funny..
> Well, thats the decision I took, I dint want to wait till next FY and accept the risk of 261111 vanishing....do let me know your views if my move was smart or idiotic, I have a feeling I will enjoy reading your feedback....


You got an invitation from Victoria? For 2611xx? When did you submit the application?


----------



## poojan11

*EOI state sponsorship filling*

Hi,

I filed my EOI on skill select website. i have 55 points without SS. 
Do i need to go to the individual state websites and fille some details there too ? or just filing at skill select site is enough ?

Also, i have applied for 261111 skill. What are my chances of getting an invite at this bare minimum score when the quota refreshes again on 1 july.


----------



## Pkarl

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my EOI on skill select website. i have 55 points without SS.
> Do i need to go to the individual state websites and fille some details there too ? or just filing at skill select site is enough ?
> 
> Also, i have applied for 261111 skill. What are my chances of getting an invite at this bare minimum score when the quota refreshes again on 1 july.


For NSW you don't have to file anything separately. Not sure about VIC.

I'm in the same boat as you with 55 points without SS. Going by immitracker it seems very unlikely we ll get it before July, coz there are people waiting since Jan 2016 with these points for this code. Optimistic views would put it at Oct-Dec 2017 for the invite.

My advice is try to score more points, with either spouse points or English. I'm trying for both too atm. 

All the best!


----------



## Pochhachhele

FFacs said:


> You got an invitation from Victoria? For 2611xx? When did you submit the application?



Thats correct. 
Invitation from Vic.
Business Analyst 261111
Submitted application last evening (3 apr)
Received invitation at 9.46 AM today


----------



## jsabarish

Pochhachhele said:


> Hello Peeps, got my invitation for 190 visa today. I am one impatient F*&^. I lodged my EOI on 27th march evening and missed the 29th March round. (with 70 points, beaming with optimism) Then I didn't get any invitation and was not in a mood to wait till July, 2017. I amended my EOI last evening, and boom!! got an invitation from Vic at 9.46 AM.. funny..
> Well, thats the decision I took, I dint want to wait till next FY and accept the risk of 261111 vanishing....do let me know your views if my move was smart or idiotic, I have a feeling I will enjoy reading your feedback....


Congrats!! Sorry missed your conversation in this thread... Can you please furnish your points breakup with timestamp ?? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Pochhachhele said:


> Thats correct.
> Invitation from Vic.
> Business Analyst 261111
> Submitted application last evening (3 apr)
> Received invitation at 9.46 AM today


Did you apply through 457 express pathway ??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pochhachhele

jsabarish said:


> Congrats!! Sorry missed your conversation in this thread... Can you please furnish your points breakup with timestamp ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks! its ok to miss my conversation, I have not much important information to share.

What do you mean by timestamp? Pls bear with my limited understanding of English, after all I am not a native English speaker nor I am at my intellectual best post beer and half a chicken. yawwn.. 

75 points
5th march PTE
27 march ACS RPL result
Filed for VIC nomination by amending EOI on 3 apr (basically ticking under 190 visa checkbox)
Got invi from VIC on 4 apr

I am already in VIC on 457 work visa
Trying to fill up the ITA - its not easy if you have traveled a lot overseas, you got to fill each and every detail.. yawn


----------



## Pochhachhele

jsabarish said:


> Did you apply through 457 express pathway ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes, thats correct.. what a shame, I have not been using correct terminologies.
457 pathway it is.. express..seems like...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

That clarifies my query ...i was almost in the same boat 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Who is spreading this- 26111*** code to be discontinued from the year 2017-2018??

Is this true??


----------



## Pochhachhele

hjauhari said:


> Who is spreading this- 26111*** code to be discontinued from the year 2017-2018??
> 
> Is this true??


I am not sure who is spreading this news ( will you be arresting or placing that person under house arrest or something?)

Anyway, I have heard some folks mentioning the same in various forums..but from the way they have written, it seems its nothing but speculation.
I went to this Acacia web site, where some MARA agents write articles with the same tone as defense analysts write about a possible US-Korea nuke war, they furnished a list of occupations that have already been discontinued...so, I guess some people are using their 6th sense to come up with these speculations, rather than using the existing 5 senses to the fullest.
thats all from me, sorry I couldn't give you a name and an address.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hjauhari said:


> Who is spreading this- 26111*** code to be discontinued from the year 2017-2018??
> 
> Is this true??


Rumour. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Folks,

Still not updates from NSW or blanket invities??

It seems this time NSW guys are enjoying alot without thinking to send invities.

Keep up the good work NSW by keeping all aspirants waiting since one or more year!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Eviferns

Thats correct. 
Invitation from Vic.
Business Analyst 261111
Submitted application last evening (3 apr)
Received invitation at 9.46 AM today[/QUOTE]

Congratulations.do u see 60+5 having a chance from Vic?


----------



## poojan11

Pochhachhele said:


> Thats correct.
> Invitation from Vic.
> Business Analyst 261111
> Submitted application last evening (3 apr)
> Received invitation at 9.46 AM today


Hi,

Did you only filed the EOI at skillselect site OR did you do something on the VIC website too to be eligible for VIC state sponsorship ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Ideally, by when does the DIBP site get updated with each round results ?

The last round happened on 29th March, still no sign of results.

Will be good to know if 261111 has any quota left or not out of the last 42 seats.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

rahagarw said:


> Ideally, by when does the DIBP site get updated with each round results ?
> 
> The last round happened on 29th March, still no sign of results.
> 
> Will be good to know if 261111 has any quota left or not out of the last 42 seats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


29th March round never happened. It was cancelled.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jsabarish said:


> 29th March round never happened. It was cancelled.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It happened... few got through in it..not sure if BAs or not...inspite of DIBP not publishing it on their site.. and thats where it got funny.

As per DIBP, after 15th March it was supposed to be 12th April, but 29th march happened :/


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Are the few in this forum ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jsabarish said:


> Are the few in this forum ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Not sure.. in one of the Australian communities on fb a person got through.. then my agent also confirmed about his other clients getting through on 29th march...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Interesting!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Intriguing... 12th April could be the last round for this year for 261111.. or wait a second.. 29th Mar probably already was.. hopefully DIBP should update by friday 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

rahagarw said:


> Intriguing... 12th April could be the last round for this year for 261111.. or wait a second.. 29th Mar probably already was.. hopefully DIBP should update by friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Given the small step forward witnessed (the points appear to have stayed at 70 this time, according to iscah) I would guess that the last 42 invites were awarded on 29th.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> Given the small step forward witnessed (the points appear to have stayed at 70 this time, according to iscah) I would guess that the last 42 invites were awarded on 29th.


Yeah i have the same feeling.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

FFacs said:


> Given the small step forward witnessed (the points appear to have stayed at 70 this time, according to iscah) I would guess that the last 42 invites were awarded on 29th.


This is for 189 right? Same with 190? 

Sorry noob here.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

babird said:


> This is for 189 right? Same with 190?
> 
> Sorry noob here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


That's for 189. 190 programs for each state close at the states' discretion (e.g. Victoria closed IT skills last November). That said, because of the way NSW works they don't need to announce they are stopping, they can just stop inviting from the pool of EOIs.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> That's for 189. 190 programs for each state close at the states' discretion (e.g. Victoria closed IT skills last November). That said, because of the way NSW works they don't need to announce they are stopping, they can just stop inviting from the pool of EOIs.


Ohh, last few months of a fin year are traumatizing.


----------



## babird

FFacs said:


> That's for 189. 190 programs for each state close at the states' discretion (e.g. Victoria closed IT skills last November). That said, because of the way NSW works they don't need to announce they are stopping, they can just stop inviting from the pool of EOIs.


Oh thanks. If i get it right, the bi-monthly round is for 189 invite only. 190 sends invite anyday (if still open). Any link to check if state already closed sending invite for 190? Like how did they know Vic already closed since No and when to open again.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

rahagarw said:


> Ohh, last few months of a fin year are traumatizing.


That's one word for it. I have others that cannot be typed on a family-friendly forum. I submitted my 189 and 190 last September with 65 and 65+5 resp. I thought the 189 would arrive by the end of the year. How wrong I was. Something has to change, because this pro-rata thing isn't working. Feb 2016 had 60 pointers getting invited. This year 65 pointers were taking the scraps left behind by 70 pointers. Looking at the estimated EOI move for the last round they appear to be getting 4 70+ point EOIs per day. It took a bunch of double round to move the 65 point marker forward more than a day or two. Personally I don't think my 189 would ever get invited. Which is why it's nice that NSW invited me last year.

TBH the most sensible thing to do when you're getting too many candidates is to raise the bar on selection. I think ACS need to prioritise experience over education and set the bar higher so that 60 points means an invite in the next round (no pro rata). It does no-one any favours to sit waiting in a queue for 2 years.


----------



## FFacs

babird said:


> Oh thanks. If i get it right, the bi-monthly round is for 189 invite only. 190 sends invite anyday (if still open). Any link to check if state already closed sending invite for 190? Like how did they know Vic already closed since No and when to open again.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



You're right, though NSW at one point seemed to be inviting in "batches" a day or two after a 189. anzscosearch.com is a good site for seeing current status for 189, 190, 489, etc. You can also look through the sites of the actual states themselves (the above site will direct you to them when you click through).


----------



## babird

FFacs said:


> You're right, though NSW at one point seemed to be inviting in "batches" a day or two after a 189. anzscosearch.com is a good site for seeing current status for 189, 190, 489, etc. You can also look through the sites of the actual states themselves (the above site will direct you to them when you click through).


Thanks.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> That's one word for it. I have others that cannot be typed on a family-friendly forum. I submitted my 189 and 190 last September with 65 and 65+5 resp. I thought the 189 would arrive by the end of the year. How wrong I was. Something has to change, because this pro-rata thing isn't working. Feb 2016 had 60 pointers getting invited. This year 65 pointers were taking the scraps left behind by 70 pointers. Looking at the estimated EOI move for the last round they appear to be getting 4 70+ point EOIs per day. It took a bunch of double round to move the 65 point marker forward more than a day or two. Personally I don't think my 189 would ever get invited. Which is why it's nice that NSW invited me last year.
> 
> TBH the most sensible thing to do when you're getting too many candidates is to raise the bar on selection. I think ACS need to prioritise experience over education and set the bar higher so that 60 points means an invite in the next round (no pro rata). It does no-one any favours to sit waiting in a queue for 2 years.


Sorry to hear that, must say quite an ordeal. 

I am almost in the same boat. The quota for 189 is almost gone I presume.
I therefore will have to settle with a 190 NSW i.e. if I get it with 70+5 score.

With US UK and Singapore tightening their visa norms, I have a bad feeling that July revision of job list may not be too good. What if 261111 is impacted, living in this fear is getting worse.


----------



## vivek_ntm

I think 261111 is not yet flagged, so it will not be removed in next FY. But yeah we never can predict DIBP decisions.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> I think 261111 is not yet flagged, so it will not be removed in next FY. But yeah we never can predict DIBP decisions.


Where do we check whats flagged and whats not ?? I did read acacia site.. had an article there.. but again very vague

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

FFacs said:


> That's one word for it. I have others that cannot be typed on a family-friendly forum. I submitted my 189 and 190 last September with 65 and 65+5 resp. I thought the 189 would arrive by the end of the year. How wrong I was. Something has to change, because this pro-rata thing isn't working. Feb 2016 had 60 pointers getting invited. This year 65 pointers were taking the scraps left behind by 70 pointers. Looking at the estimated EOI move for the last round they appear to be getting 4 70+ point EOIs per day. It took a bunch of double round to move the 65 point marker forward more than a day or two. Personally I don't think my 189 would ever get invited. Which is why it's nice that NSW invited me last year.
> 
> TBH the most sensible thing to do when you're getting too many candidates is to raise the bar on selection. I think ACS need to prioritise experience over education and set the bar higher so that 60 points means an invite in the next round (no pro rata). It does no-one any favours to sit waiting in a queue for 2 years.


Hey, I see that you already have a grant based on your signature... And the timelines are really short.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Pochhachhele said:


> Hello Peeps, got my invitation for 190 visa today. I am one impatient F*&^. I lodged my EOI on 27th march evening and missed the 29th March round. (with 70 points, beaming with optimism) Then I didn't get any invitation and was not in a mood to wait till July, 2017. I amended my EOI last evening, and boom!! got an invitation from Vic at 9.46 AM.. funny..
> Well, thats the decision I took, I dint want to wait till next FY and accept the risk of 261111 vanishing....do let me know your views if my move was smart or idiotic, I have a feeling I will enjoy reading your feedback....


A very wise decision mate. Well done! I am still stuck with 65 points for the same occupation. Been trying hard to UP PTE Score but freaking computer keep giving me same score over and over again (1st Attempt: 78, 2nd Attempt; 78, 3rd Attempt 78 (( ) I HATE TECHNOLOGY :mad2:


----------



## vivek_ntm

rahagarw said:


> Where do we check whats flagged and whats not ?? I did read acacia site.. had an article there.. but again very vague
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


DIBP, ANZSCO are the best and official source of information. Some other sites or migration agents are just predicting or speculating.

Here is the link for flagged occupations for 2016-17 : https://www.anzscosearch.com/flagged-occupations-2016-17/

FYI, some of the occupations in the list were also flagged previous year but was not removed this year. So flagged occupations are in danger zone but might still be available next year.


----------



## FFacs

jsabarish said:


> Hey, I see that you already have a grant based on your signature... And the timelines are really short..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Indeed. Like I said, I was fortunate to be invited by NSW. I really feel for the applicants at this time of year. When I applied, it felt very positive, with thousands of invites left. Now.... I feel for you guys


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> DIBP, ANZSCO are the best and official source of information. Some other sites or migration agents are just predicting or speculating.
> 
> Here is the link for flagged occupations for 2016-17 : https://www.anzscosearch.com/flagged-occupations-2016-17/
> 
> FYI, some of the occupations in the list were also flagged previous year but was not removed this year. So flagged occupations are in danger zone but might still be available next year.


Thanks.. very insightful... the page took me to another page.

https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17

I am guessing this page should be reliable 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

rahagarw said:


> Thanks.. very insightful... the page took me to another page.
> 
> https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17
> 
> I am guessing this page should be reliable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, the link that you shared looks fine too. Once you get your ACS letter, submit asap, so that you can be invited once the new invitation rounds open up. Good Luck!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> Yes, the link that you shared looks fine too. Once you get your ACS letter, submit asap, so that you can be invited once the new invitation rounds open up. Good Luck!


Yeah thats the plan.. though i will first fill EOI for 189... and maybe later tweak it for 190 towards end of May.. as I want my 60 days to spill unto July 2017..

Do you think its logical ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

29th March Round results are out and it is confirmed all invites are out, 70 pointers took all the remaining invites.


----------



## babird

vivek_ntm said:


> 29th March Round results are out and it is confirmed all invites are out, 70 pointers took all the remaining invites.


😧

Waiting game for July. Do we need to update our EOI and resubmit before July? Or no need? All submitted before will still be carried over to July?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> 29th March Round results are out and it is confirmed all invites are out, 70 pointers took all the remaining invites.


Hello... where is this published please ? Checked skillselect but couldnt find an update.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

babird said:


> 😧
> 
> Waiting game for July. Do we need to update our EOI and resubmit before July? Or no need? All submitted before will still be carried over to July?


I am presuming your earlier EOI is for 189. Unless you have a real reason to amend your scores, I don't see the need for any amendment. The same EOI should hold good considering an EOI is valid for 2 years 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

rahagarw said:


> Hello... where is this published please ? Checked skillselect but couldnt find an update.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


29 March 2017 round results


----------



## babird

rahagarw said:


> I am presuming your earlier EOI is for 189. Unless you have a real reason to amend your scores, I don't see the need for any amendment. The same EOI should hold good considering an EOI is valid for 2 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks. You're always answering my queries clearly. Appreciate it. 👌


----------



## Rahul_UK183

auslover35 said:


> 29 March 2017 round results


Thanks now its gonna be a wait until July.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

babird said:


> Thanks. You're always answering my queries clearly. Appreciate it. 👌


I am almost in the same boat ... missed 29th Mar because of a delayed ACS... now got to wait until July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Just noticed your timeline.. You still havent received your ACS outcome ? What stage are you on ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

auslover35 said:


> 29 March 2017 round results


Just noticed your timeline.. You still havent received your ACS outcome ? What stage are you on ?


----------



## auslover35

hi all

Anybody with 65 points (system analyst) recently got invitation from NSW


----------



## jsabarish

None that I have heard of...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

jsabarish said:


> None that I have heard of...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I think below lines based on 29th March 2017 result round ends hope for all 65 pointers in ICT Business and System analyst code for this year and next year? as the cutoff has moved to 70 points now? Please let me know if I am correct

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the occupations in the 29 March 2017 invitation round.

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	26/03/2017 11:09:46 pm


----------



## poojan11

rahagarw said:


> Yeah thats the plan.. though i will first fill EOI for 189... and maybe later tweak it for 190 towards end of May.. as I want my 60 days to spill unto July 2017..
> 
> Do you think its logical ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi.. Could you explain the reason to tweak it later.. I am not aware of this 60 day think you have mentioned.. I applied for my EOI last month and ticked on both 189 and 190. However, i have only 55 points so nothing is gonna happen before July.


----------



## poojan11

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my EOI on skill select website. i have 55 points without SS.
> Do i need to go to the individual state websites and fille some details there too ? or just filing at skill select site is enough ?
> 
> Also, i have applied for 261111 skill. What are my chances of getting an invite at this bare minimum score when the quota refreshes again on 1 july.


Somebody, please guide !!


----------



## Vikram_99

poojan11 said:


> Somebody, please guide !!


Sorry, but it's almost next to impossible with 55 points. People are waiting for more than a year with 55+5 points. So. please try to increase your points in English, NAATI or Spouse points if possible.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

poojan11 said:


> Hi.. Could you explain the reason to tweak it later.. I am not aware of this 60 day think you have mentioned.. I applied for my EOI last month and ticked on both 189 and 190. However, i have only 55 points so nothing is gonna happen before July.


ITA (invitation to apply) is valid for 60 days...this is what you receive once you have submitted the EOI and if accepted by them. 
One has to do all the formalities before that else it expires...

I have recently learnt that one EOI cannot have both 189 and 190, should be separate EOIs, not sure though. I am still on the ACS stage, EOI yet to happen for me, thus been querying here.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vipsonik1

poojan11 said:


> Hi.. Could you explain the reason to tweak it later.. I am not aware of this 60 day think you have mentioned.. I applied for my EOI last month and ticked on both 189 and 190. However, i have only 55 points so nothing is gonna happen before July.




Hi, Not to discourage you but to be brutally honest there are absolutely no chances with 55points. Work towards increasing your points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rahagarw said:


> ITA (invitation to apply) is valid for 60 days...this is what you receive once you have submitted the EOI and if accepted by them.
> One has to do all the formalities before that else it expires...
> 
> I have recently learnt that one EOI cannot have both 189 and 190, should be separate EOIs, not sure though. I am still on the ACS stage, EOI yet to happen for me, thus been querying here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You can have 189 and 190 on the same eoi application. Though would be better if one puts is separately


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vikaschandra said:


> You can have 189 and 190 on the same eoi application. Though would be better if one puts is separately


Alright, thanks !  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

Since 189 invitation process is over now for ICT BA,Please let me know that next draw will happen in JUne or JUly 2017 for 261111? 
I can see that last year in june 2016 draws took place but mostly people talk about July draw(Year 2017-18).

Thanks
Joe


----------



## andreyx108b

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Since 189 invitation process is over now for ICT BA,Please let me know that next draw will happen in JUne or JUly 2017 for 261111?
> I can see that last year in june 2016 draws took place but mostly people talk about July draw(Year 2017-18).
> 
> Thanks
> Joe




First round after July the 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> First round after July the 1st.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5th July 2017 to be precise.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Where did you get the information ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jsabarish said:


> Where did you get the information ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




From thinking logically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

The person says 5th July. Precise is a strong word 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> From thinking logically
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yeah.. basically they follow the 2 weeks pattern... and it happens every Wednesday... if there are 3 Wednesdays in a month as per the pattern they would do all 3 weeks.. it happened in March.. 1st March.. 15th March and 29th March...

Thus 5th July 2017 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> 5th July 2017 to be precise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It could be 1st July too. I read somewhere, could be a rumor too, as DIBP is planning to do only one invite per month from next year. We will find out by June 30.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> It could be 1st July too. I read somewhere, could be a rumor too, as DIBP is planning to do only one invite per month from next year. We will find out by June 30.


Well that way anything can happen.

In a lighter vein, hope its not 1st July. I get another 5 points on 1st July, will be a close shave for me.

1 round per month will be disastrous going by the current backlog.. rather they should do 1 round every week  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,

But I can check the site,it gives the draw dates starting as 6 June 2016.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> Well that way anything can happen.
> 
> In a lighter vein, hope its not 1st July. I get another 5 points on 1st July, will be a close shave for me.
> 
> 1 round per month will be disastrous going by the current backlog.. rather they should do 1 round every week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Well they might increase the number of invite to reflect the fact that they are only doing monthly invitations. You will get it at 65, so 1st July will also be fine for you.


----------



## saikishoreal

All, one thing we need to remember is July and August will be dedicated to 70 pointers. Same happened in 2016.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Just submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points... lets hope they go overboard with BA invites like they did with few other roles.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Folks,

I have applied my EOI for the BA ICT CODE(26111), can any one suugest me please if I can go ahead to claim my partner's points under code (263111)Computer Network Professionals as she had done B.tech in EC and she working as computer network expert for past 6 years in IT firm??

Please help me in this regard as I am confuse with the statement that your partner's occupation must be in same SOL or CSOL?
Thanks


----------



## zaback21

hjauhari said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have applied my EOI for the BA ICT CODE(26111), can any one suugest me please if I can go ahead to claim my partner's points under code (263111)Computer Network Professionals as she had done B.tech in EC and she working as computer network expert for past 6 years in IT firm??
> 
> Please help me in this regard as I am confuse with the statement that your partner's occupation must be in same SOL or CSOL?
> Thanks


She needs to get her ACS Assessment and Competent English. Then you can update your EOI and claim 5 points.


----------



## hjauhari

zaback21 said:


> She needs to get her ACS Assessment and Competent English. Then you can update your EOI and claim 5 points.


Thanks Zaback21!!

Actually I was confused over the ANZO code, I thinkel I can go ahead with 263111 code inspite of the fact that I am in 261111 code??


----------



## zaback21

hjauhari said:


> Thanks Zaback21!!
> 
> Actually I was confused over the ANZO code, I thinkel I can go ahead with 263111 code inspite of the fact that I am in 261111 code??


It needs to be in SOL for 189 spouse points, not same occupation but same occupation list. So, she can be a nurse or mechanical engineer too.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Anyone got 189 BA invite ? Seems they didn't go ahead with extra invites.

July 2017 it is then !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

rahagarw said:


> Anyone got 189 BA invite ? Seems they didn't go ahead with extra invites.
> 
> July 2017 it is then !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yup. Mostly Electronic Engrs got the invite in other thread. See you all in July.  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

saikishoreal said:


> All, one thing we need to remember is July and August will be dedicated to 70 pointers. Same happened in 2016.


Given the rate at which 70+ pointers are arriving on the queue, it might take a little longer than 2 months to get back down to 65 points. If the ceilings and pro-rata rate remain the same as this year (30 invites a week) we can work out how long it will take. 

The last round used up 42 invites to move the 70 point date forward 11 days. That works out at about 4 70+ pointers per day. Between the last draw and possible first of 17/18, there's 14 weeks, approx 400 in the queue. Between each round approx 45 more will join the queue. That means 15 off the queue each round. With 400 to clear that will be 27 rounds. That would indicate the queue remaining at 70 points for the entire year. Factor-in the double invites problem and it makes it less likely. 

I think the sheer volume of applications has caught DIBP, Victoria and NSW off-guard. I also find it hard to believe that this balance of incoming skills is something that they will want to maintain. I would, in their position, be putting severe pressure on ACS to raise the bar. It's not just the high volume that appears to be the problem, but also that the rate appears to be accelerating.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> Given the rate at which 70+ pointers are arriving on the queue, it might take a little longer than 2 months to get back down to 65 points. If the ceilings and pro-rata rate remain the same as this year (30 invites a week) we can work out how long it will take.
> 
> The last round used up 42 invites to move the 70 point date forward 11 days. That works out at about 4 70+ pointers per day. Between the last draw and possible first of 17/18, there's 14 weeks, approx 400 in the queue. Between each round approx 45 more will join the queue. That means 15 off the queue each round. With 400 to clear that will be 27 rounds. That would indicate the queue remaining at 70 points for the entire year. Factor-in the double invites problem and it makes it less likely.
> 
> I think the sheer volume of applications has caught DIBP, Victoria and NSW off-guard. I also find it hard to believe that this balance of incoming skills is something that they will want to maintain. I would, in their position, be putting severe pressure on ACS to raise the bar. It's not just the high volume that appears to be the problem, but also that the rate appears to be accelerating.


Hope they don't take the dire step of holding immigration overall or removing occupations considering the huge backlog. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam.saurabh

Hello Friends,

Is there any possibility for getting NSW EOI invite for 60 Points as I am waiting from last 6 months now? :frusty:

My Point Details that I have calculated for 190 are :

Age : 30 (30 Years)
English	: 0 (60 PTE Bands Each)
Employment : 10 (+5 Years)
Education	: 15 (Master degree)
State Sponsorship : 5 (Seeking) 
Total = 55+5=60 Points

190-261111
-----------------------
20/01/2016-ACS
02/02/2016-ACS Result
21/03/2016-PTE 6.5
29/09/2016-NSW 55+5 
15/10/2016-EOI Submitted
????? NSW EOI Invite


----------



## Rahul_UK183

shivam.saurabh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Is there any possibility for getting NSW EOI invite for 60 Points as I am waiting from last 6 months now? :frusty:
> 
> My Point Details that I have calculated for 190 are :
> 
> Age : 30 (30 Years)
> English: 0 (60 PTE Bands Each)
> Employment : 10 (+5 Years)
> Education: 15 (Master degree)
> State Sponsorship : 5 (Seeking)
> Total = 55+5=60 Points
> 
> 190-261111
> -----------------------
> 20/01/2016-ACS
> 02/02/2016-ACS Result
> 21/03/2016-PTE 6.5
> 29/09/2016-NSW 55+5
> 15/10/2016-EOI Submitted
> ????? NSW EOI Invite


Woah quite a long wait... I am also planning to submit my 190 EOI 261111 with 75 points... but as per immitracker people are still waiting.. not sure how much time it will take.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

shivam.saurabh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Is there any possibility for getting NSW EOI invite for 60 Points as I am waiting from last 6 months now? :frusty:
> 
> My Point Details that I have calculated for 190 are :
> 
> Age : 30 (30 Years)
> English	: 0 (60 PTE Bands Each)
> Employment : 10 (+5 Years)
> Education	: 15 (Master degree)
> State Sponsorship : 5 (Seeking)
> Total = 55+5=60 Points
> 
> 190-261111
> -----------------------
> 20/01/2016-ACS
> 02/02/2016-ACS Result
> 21/03/2016-PTE 6.5
> 29/09/2016-NSW 55+5
> 15/10/2016-EOI Submitted
> ????? NSW EOI Invite


To be honest, it's highly unlikely you'll get an invite any time soon with 55+5 and 0 points for English. Work on the English score.


----------



## FFacs

rahagarw said:


> Woah quite a long wait... I am also planning to submit my 190 EOI 261111 with 75 points... but as per immitracker people are still waiting.. not sure how much time it will take.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


70+5 is a strong score, even though your experience is somewhat weak, that English score helps a lot. It's unclear when NSW will be inviting 2611xx, but i think you'd be a fairly strong contender. That said, with 189 closed there's going to be more 70+5 and 75+5 applications coming in.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> 70+5 is a strong score, even though your experience is somewhat weak, that English score helps a lot. It's unclear when NSW will be inviting 2611xx, but i think you'd be a fairly strong contender. That said, with 189 closed there's going to be more 70+5 and 75+5 applications coming in.


Thanks for the encouragement.

Well if i dont get through 190 261111 anytime soon then 1st July 2017 I will be getting another 5 points for my experience... so yeah lets see, fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

*65 Pointer waiting period?*

Hi Experts!!!

Any idea what the 65 pointers waiting period gonna be from July.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016 - 65 from June-2017
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## jsabarish

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> Any idea what the 65 pointers waiting period gonna be from July.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016 - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
> [email protected]
> ******************************************


Are you yet to receive an invite by NSW ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

jsabarish said:


> Are you yet to receive an invite by NSW ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Right. I have submitted for NSW last year April with 65 points (PTE 10 points and experience 5 points).

Still dint receive any invite.

Regards,
KK


----------



## ravikiran7070

*NSW EOI and Invite*

Hi All,

My Wife has her ACS assessment for 261111( ICT Business Analyst ) done and has 10 points for work ex.

Split up is as below.

Age - *30* points
Work ex - *10* points
PTE - *10* points
Education - *15* points
State Sponsorship - *5* points

Total 65+5 = *70* points

We had filed the EOI on 9th Feb with good PTE scores.

Listening - 85
Reading - 71
Written - 78
Speaking - 79.

Any idea when she can expect an invite from NSW for 190? Im wondering as her English score is pretty good section wise and work ex is 10 points, why a NSW invite is not on the cards?

189 there is no hope. Banking on 190.

Please advise.


----------



## Vipin V

Hi,

Dont see any one recently got NSW, Any updates? fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Oz_man

Vipin V said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont see any one recently got NSW, Any updates? fingers crossed!!!!


Please let me know can we apply even without experience, that is with 0 points for experience? and if total score is 70+points?( with 0 points for experience)


----------



## Vipin V

Yes, if ACS is approved,i guess there any many who had applied with similar points. however i had not seen any one commented here who got EOI NSW with these points.


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> Given the rate at which 70+ pointers are arriving on the queue, it might take a little longer than 2 months to get back down to 65 points. If the ceilings and pro-rata rate remain the same as this year (30 invites a week) we can work out how long it will take.
> 
> The last round used up 42 invites to move the 70 point date forward 11 days. That works out at about 4 70+ pointers per day. Between the last draw and possible first of 17/18, there's 14 weeks, approx 400 in the queue. Between each round approx 45 more will join the queue. That means 15 off the queue each round. With 400 to clear that will be 27 rounds. That would indicate the queue remaining at 70 points for the entire year. Factor-in the double invites problem and it makes it less likely.
> 
> I think the sheer volume of applications has caught DIBP, Victoria and NSW off-guard. I also find it hard to believe that this balance of incoming skills is something that they will want to maintain. I would, in their position, be putting severe pressure on ACS to raise the bar. It's not just the high volume that appears to be the problem, but also that the rate appears to be accelerating.



So does that mean it is game over for 65 pointers in 2017 ,and no hopes of getting invite in future( because if it does not happen in 2017, it may not in 2018 onwards as well and 70 points will be minimum for invitation)


----------



## Rahul_UK183

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> Any idea what the 65 pointers waiting period gonna be from July.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016 - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
> [email protected]
> ******************************************


I am surprised that 189 2016 EOI still hasn't been invited.

I thought the last DOE was Aug 2016, but was it 65 score ? 

June 2017 you will have 65 189 score, good.
However lot of 70 and 75+ pointers also waiting therefore could be delayed.

I am also waiting :/..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Wife has her ACS assessment for 261111( ICT Business Analyst ) done and has 10 points for work ex.
> 
> Split up is as below.
> 
> Age - *30* points
> Work ex - *10* points
> PTE - *10* points
> Education - *15* points
> State Sponsorship - *5* points
> 
> Total 65+5 = *70* points
> 
> We had filed the EOI on 9th Feb with good PTE scores.
> 
> Listening - 85
> Reading - 71
> Written - 78
> Speaking - 79.
> 
> Any idea when she can expect an invite from NSW for 190? Im wondering as her English score is pretty good section wise and work ex is 10 points, why a NSW invite is not on the cards?
> 
> 189 there is no hope. Banking on 190.
> 
> Please advise.


190 NSW has been really slow, loads of 70 and 75+ waiting as per immitracker.

Section scores wouldn't really matter, overall score will. However with 10 work ex points you still hold a good chance.

Yeah 189 is going to be difficult and slow in your case.
Good to rely on 190.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what the 65 pointers waiting period gonna be from July.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> 261112 - System Analyst
> 
> Age - 30 points
> 
> Education - 15 points
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> 
> Exp - 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016 - 65 from June-2017
> 
> 190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
> 
> 190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016 - 70 from June 2017
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ******************************************




Not any time soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


Revised occupation list is here 2017-18

However cant find 261112 ... ICT systems analyst role...

261111 ICT BA is still there though 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

rahagarw said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> 
> Revised occupation list is here 2017-18
> 
> However cant find 261112 ... ICT systems analyst role...
> 
> 261111 ICT BA is still there though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


SA is there...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

rahagarw said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> 
> Revised occupation list is here 2017-18
> 
> However cant find 261112 ... ICT systems analyst role...
> 
> 261111 ICT BA is still there though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's only Systems Analyst.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Yes SA is there.. thanks guys... i was looking under ICT roles ... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## affections28

jsabarish said:


> SA is there...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



System Analyst Job role is there... no need to search as ICT System analyst


----------



## jsabarish

affections28 said:


> I am also not able to see ICT System Analyst both in occupation and removed occupation list..


Boss, just look for Systems Analyst... ICT prefix never existed...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

rahagarw said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> 
> Revised occupation list is here 2017-18
> 
> However cant find 261112 ... ICT systems analyst role...
> 
> 261111 ICT BA is still there though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Again, please take care regarding assumptions. The government just pushed through legislation to alter the 457 program that required updated lists. It's not certain that these reflect the outcome of the 2017 skills review. For this reason these lists may or may NOT reflect the skills lists for 17/18.


----------



## rambohunk

FFacs said:


> Again, please take care regarding assumptions. The government just pushed through legislation to alter the 457 program that required updated lists. It's not certain that these reflect the outcome of the 2017 skills review. For this reason these lists may or may NOT reflect the skills lists for 17/18.


You are right,Many more changes expected.Seems Aus is going US/UK ways


----------



## rambohunk

*457 visa*

Just gone through the visa news.Seems Oz govt has no problem with issuing of visas but they want to be more cautious on converting of 457 visa to citizenship.Guys do you think there can be similar change for 189/190?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

I doubt there will a major deviation should a new list be published in May June 2017. 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

rahagarw said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> 
> Revised occupation list is here 2017-18
> 
> However cant find 261112 ... ICT systems analyst role...
> 
> 261111 ICT BA is still there though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 more specific, please look based on ANZSCO Code: 261112 ( ACS) i.e., Systems analyst occupation very much exists ( do ctrl+f based on ANZSCO code)


----------



## Oz_man

rahagarw said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> 
> Revised occupation list is here 2017-18
> 
> However cant find 261112 ... ICT systems analyst role...
> 
> 261111 ICT BA is still there though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


..also fyi.. 261112 ( that is systems analyst, the code we select for system analyst in EOI) is present in BOTH:

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
AND also listed under 

Combined list of eligible skilled occupations

So, yes 261112, is very much there, in all possible categories.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Oz_man said:


> ..also fyi.. 261112 ( that is systems analyst, the code we select for system analyst in EOI) is present in BOTH:
> 
> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
> AND also listed under
> 
> Combined list of eligible skilled occupations
> 
> So, yes 261112, is very much there, in all possible categories.


Thanks. Yeah I did see that moments after I posted my earlier comment.

I usually do a Ctrl F but its a little cumbersome on mobile.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rumi78_ng

*Submitted 189 but want to add 190*

Hi,

I have previously submitted EOI for 189 and now would like to add 190 under the same EOI for 261112 Systems Analyst. 

1. Does this amendment affect the initial submission date for 189 EOI?

2. Does applying under NSW SS 190 queue be shorter than 189 for this occupation? 65 points under 189 and 70 points under 190.

3. My partner occupation is found under CSOL (Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) ) but NOT in SOL(l Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)). So partner points is only eligible under 190. So if i want to claim partner points under 190, but not 189, how do I do that under the same EOI? If i select to claim partner points, 189 will automatically add 5 points in the same EOI right and this will not be correct.

4. I just filed my EOI in April and my ACS skills assessment will expire in end of Jan 2018 and my IELTS will expire in March 2018. I will turn 40 in June 2018 which will decrease my points by 10 points. My current point under 189 is 65 points. 
What is the probability I can get invited by Jan or March?Will the invitation take more than 1 year such that it hits my 40th birthday?


5. I got my ACS skills assessment completed in Jan 2016 and had my last occupation as to-date and then the number of years of experience is calculated based on the assessment completion date in Jan 2016. Now 1+ years has lapsed and I just filed my EOI in april. I am still in the same company, but my title has changed from system analyst to application support analyst but I am doing the same systems analyst work. I filed my last occupation in EOI as the title that I submitted to ACS which is before the title change and put the end date blank so the system calculate my points based on to-date. Do I need to get another work reference from my new manager with the new title?

TIA.


----------



## zaback21

rumi78_ng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have previously submitted EOI for 189 and now would like to add 190 under the same EOI for 261112 Systems Analyst.
> 
> 1. Does this amendment affect the initial submission date for 189 EOI?


No. Date of Effect doesn't change if there is no points change and hence no.



> 2. Does applying under NSW SS 190 queue be shorter than 189 for this occupation? 65 points under 189 and 70 points under 190.


There is no queue in 190 NSW. NSW may invite you tomorrow or may never invite you at all.



> 3. My partner occupation is found under CSOL (Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) ) but NOT in SOL(l Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)). So partner points is only eligible under 190. So if i want to claim partner points under 190, but not 189, how do I do that under the same EOI? If i select to claim partner points, 189 will automatically add 5 points in the same EOI right and this will not be correct.


I think EOI knows which occupation is in SOL and which one is in CSOL. So, your 190 will get 5 spouse points and not 189. In any case, you will see the review of which occupation gets what points before you submit your updated EOI. If not happy, then don't submit.

In any case, you can create another EOI for 190 visa. Just don't take two invite at once and deny someone a chance.



> 4. I just filed my EOI in April and my ACS skills assessment will expire in end of Jan 2018 and my IELTS will expire in March 2018. I will turn 40 in June 2018 which will decrease my points by 10 points. My current point under 189 is 65 points.
> What is the probability I can get invited by Jan or March?Will the invitation take more than 1 year such that it hits my 40th birthday?


If you have 65 points for 189, you will get your invite hopefully July-Aug 2017. So, no need to worry till March 2018. 



> 5. I got my ACS skills assessment completed in Jan 2016 and had my last occupation as to-date and then the number of years of experience is calculated based on the assessment completion date in Jan 2016. Now 1+ years has lapsed and I just filed my EOI in april. I am still in the same company, but my title has changed from system analyst to application support analyst but I am doing the same systems analyst work. I filed my last occupation in EOI as the title that I submitted to ACS which is before the title change and put the end date blank so the system calculate my points based on to-date. Do I need to get another work reference from my new manager with the new title?
> 
> TIA.


That, I can't help. If it is not contributing to your points, no proof is required though.


----------



## rambohunk

Hi All ,
This is regarding PTE exam.Can we press finished in the Read aloud and Repeat sentence before recording changes to "completed"?. I mean can we force complete.﻿


----------



## Rahul_UK183

rambohunk said:


> Hi All ,
> This is regarding PTE exam.Can we press finished in the Read aloud and Repeat sentence before recording changes to "completed"?. I mean can we force complete.﻿


Try enquiring / searching here maybe 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=672738

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

rambohunk said:


> Hi All ,
> This is regarding PTE exam.Can we press finished in the Read aloud and Repeat sentence before recording changes to "completed"?. I mean can we force complete.﻿


I think you can. I took PTE but its been a while so dont remember exactly. Read the other link I shared.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rambohunk

thanks buddy


----------



## andreyx108b

rambohunk said:


> Just gone through the visa news.Seems Oz govt has no problem with issuing of visas but they want to be more cautious on converting of 457 visa to citizenship.Guys do you think there can be similar change for 189/190?




457 will be overhauled. So far nothing had been said on sc189/190/489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

Can some on eplease let me know ,1)if I update the EOI with partner's point in already existing EOI in that case will it change my initial old EOI date or new effcetive changed date will be reflected in already existing EOI?
2)Also,Please let me know that will change in the points of employement(5 points to 10) will also make change in my previous EOI date or new upadated date will come into the picture?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## karthik4overseas

Any change to the points in EOI will trigger a new DOE. 

So in your case too this will happen.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Karthik,

Thanks for your reply!!

I do agree that EOI date should change if I change partner's points manually!!

But are you sure that same would be the case with work ex because I feel that work ex updated points should automatically get reflected in EOI without changing the EOI date as it should be an auotomatic process because to date is left blank while uploading EOI? I may be wrong but just wanted to get confirmed on this front!!


----------



## affections28

hjauhari said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> I do agree that EOI date should change if I change partner's points manually!!
> 
> But are you sure that same would be the case with work ex because I feel that work ex updated points should automatically get reflected in EOI without changing the EOI date as it should be an auotomatic process because to date is left blank while uploading EOI? I may be wrong but just wanted to get confirmed on this front!!


Hi,

Yes it will be updated automatically as per your ACS ref. Number. You will be getting a mail stating the same from Skillselect.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Hi...As told...the points get automatically added and also DOE will be updated accordingly.


----------



## affections28

rambohunk said:


> Hi All ,
> This is regarding PTE exam.Can we press finished in the Read aloud and Repeat sentence before recording changes to "completed"?. I mean can we force complete.﻿


Yes you can


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rumi78_ng

zaback21 said:


> No. Date of Effect doesn't change if there is no points change and hence no.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no queue in 190 NSW. NSW may invite you tomorrow or may never invite you at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think EOI knows which occupation is in SOL and which one is in CSOL. So, your 190 will get 5 spouse points and not 189. In any case, you will see the review of which occupation gets what points before you submit your updated EOI. If not happy, then don't submit.
> 
> In any case, you can create another EOI for 190 visa. Just don't take two invite at once and deny someone a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have 65 points for 189, you will get your invite hopefully July-Aug 2017. So, no need to worry till March 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> That, I can't help. If it is not contributing to your points, no proof is required though.



>>May I know what is the average typical wait time for EOI submission date to invitation date for 65 points? I thought the average wait from the website for 65 points for this occupation is 31 weeks. What's the probability of getting invited before Jan 2018? You were saying may get invited in jul-aug 17, i'm just wondering is that possible at all? My worry is because my ACS assessment will expire in end Jan 18, so I am wondering if I should get reassessed.


----------



## affections28

Hi All,

On 18th Apr17 applied the EOI with 60 points (Excluding SS) for System Analyst.. Can some one suggest a date for me to get an (NSW) invite ?

Regards.


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

What would be the expected cutoff when new invites under 189 will be sent in July 2017 for ICT 261111?

Any guess or based on pro-rata basis?

Thanks


----------



## Pochhachhele

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you only filed the EOI at skillselect site OR did you do something on the VIC website too to be eligible for VIC state sponsorship ?



Sorry for the late reply. I type slow.

Filing EOI is obviously mandatory.
For Victoria Nomination, I filled in one application (separate one) in their LiveinVictoria website.

BUTT! (extra T is only for impact and not for trying to be offensive), if you are filling up a separate application for VIC nomination, you must select the checkbox against 190 Nomination while filing your EOI at skill select..


----------



## tikki2282

Hi guys, I was just going through the new occupation list and seems ICT system analyst is no longer there? Can someone please confirm?? Thanks.


----------



## Abrockks

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What would be the expected cutoff when new invites under 189 will be sent in July 2017 for ICT 261111?
> 
> Any guess or based on pro-rata basis?
> 
> Thanks


First Draw for sure at 75 points, thereafter 70 points and it will remain throughout the year at 70 as considering no. of invitations per month 120 would be equal to new applicants entering every month (4 applicants per day at 70+ queued up from March end till July) and additionally 120 being added every month even after July means there will be waiting period of 2 to 3 months even at 70 cutoff points unless DIBP changes their policy overnight.

Whats your point breakdown?


----------



## FFacs

affections28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 18th Apr17 applied the EOI with 60 points (Excluding SS) for System Analyst.. Can some one suggest a date for me to get an (NSW) invite ?
> 
> Regards.


189 is unlikely in the next period (if things remain the same). 190 may be more likely for NSW. If you are an old git with good English and experience under your belt, you have a chance. If you're fresh out of uni with average English and little experience, unlikely. If you've needed partner skills to bring up the total in addition, very unlikely.


----------



## hjauhari

Pochhachhele said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I type slow.
> 
> Filing EOI is obviously mandatory.
> For Victoria Nomination, I filled in one application (separate one) in their LiveinVictoria website.
> 
> BUTT! (extra T is only for impact and not for trying to be offensive), if you are filling up a separate application for VIC nomination, you must select the checkbox against 190 Nomination while filing your EOI at skill select..


Hi,

How did you manage to apply to VIC while they are closed for ICT BA261111,as if now??

Thanks


----------



## andyrent

Hi Guys can anyone please let me know the waiting time for 261111 BA with 65 points ?

I applied for both 189 & NSW - on Feb 2017 

Is there going to be any rule change in july...given that AU govt is changing the rules...


----------



## Oz_man

Abrockks said:


> First Draw for sure at 75 points, thereafter 70 points and it will remain throughout the year at 70 as considering no. of invitations per month 120 would be equal to new applicants entering every month (4 applicants per day at 70+ queued up from March end till July) and additionally 120 being added every month even after July means there will be waiting period of 2 to 3 months even at 70 cutoff points unless DIBP changes their policy overnight.
> 
> Whats your point breakdown?


so no hopes for 65 pointers to get invitation forever at all in future?


----------



## hjauhari

Oz_man said:


> so no hopes for 65 pointers to get invitation forever at all in future?


This is not the case,its a pure imgination or guess that daily atleast 4 people with 70+ pointers will be coming for ICT BA and then whole calculations further on.It is just a most worst case scenario other wise no one can be sure about it.Real picture will be known once invitation process will get started.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Hi All

I have got all 7 in IELTS on 24-OCT-15. I got my ACS done for System Analyst on 27-JAN-16. My EOI date is 30-SEP-16 and I am currently standing on 65 points and applied for 189. Seeing the current situation of 261112 list. I am thinking to get myself re-assessed with ACS as analyst programmer, i.e. 2613 which has better qouta and better EOI results.

Can the seniors in the forum guide me on this?

Plus: I do not want to go on state, i.e. 190 and I also don't want my IELTS to cross 36 months, i.e. 24-OCT-18.


----------



## santhoshkumar.v

Hi everyone,

Have got 70 and 75 points for 189 and 190(nsw) respectively, submitted eoi on 11th April, 2017. when can I expect the invite?

System analyst- 261112
Age- 30
English - 10 (L 75, R 75, W 75, S 85)
Education - 15
Experience - 15


----------



## Rahul_UK183

santhoshkumar.v said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have got 70 and 75 points for 189 and 190(nsw) respectively, submitted eoi on 11th April, 2017. when can I expect the invite?
> 
> System analyst- 261112
> Age- 30
> English - 10 (L 75, R 75, W 75, S 85)
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15


189 should happen July hopefully.

Same boat but 261111.

190 NSW no idea, not sure anyone has got it in recent times. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## poojan11

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Wife has her ACS assessment for 261111( ICT Business Analyst ) done and has 10 points for work ex.
> 
> Split up is as below.
> 
> Age - *30* points
> Work ex - *10* points
> PTE - *10* points
> Education - *15* points
> State Sponsorship - *5* points
> 
> Total 65+5 = *70* points
> 
> We had filed the EOI on 9th Feb with good PTE scores.
> 
> Listening - 85
> Reading - 71
> Written - 78
> Speaking - 79.
> 
> Any idea when she can expect an invite from NSW for 190? Im wondering as her English score is pretty good section wise and work ex is 10 points, why a NSW invite is not on the cards?
> 
> 189 there is no hope. Banking on 190.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Ravikiran,

I had a question. Did you just file the skillselect form or did you file something separately at NSW website for State Sponsorship too ?


----------



## santhoshkumar.v

rahagarw said:


> 189 should happen July hopefully.
> 
> Same boat but 261111.
> 
> 190 NSW no idea, not sure anyone has got it in recent times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's a long wait until then :typing:...

All the best...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

santhoshkumar.v said:


> It's a long wait until then :typing:...
> 
> All the best...


Well just 60 days ... people have been waiting for almost a year.

Meanwhile if you haven't, pls arrange all the paperwork ( PCC / medicals etc ) to avoid any further ado once you have the ITA in July.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshkumar.v

rahagarw said:


> Well just 60 days ... people have been waiting for almost a year.
> 
> Meanwhile if you haven't, pls arrange all the paperwork ( PCC / medicals etc ) to avoid any further ado once you have the ITA in July.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Am yet to start on that.. will start working on that right away


----------



## Sub#

*Thank you!*

Hi Guys,

Thank you to you all, & to this forum for all the help I could get by reading various posts!
This site helped me in getting answer for most of my doubts.
I just filed my EoI yesterday with 70 points. Now, wait for July round begins.

I got one small doubt for my EoI.

My ACS assessment was done in March & it considered experience till Feb/17.
While entering experience details in EoI for latest/last job, I entered 28-Feb-2017 as the last date(To date), considering that the ACS assessment is till February, even though I am still working in that same company.
In one of the other forums, it was suggested to leave this field blank, so that skillSelect will auto-calculate experience-months of your latest job & calculate points correctly.
For me, both the options works same way, as my experience score will not change for another 13 months.

So technically, what is the correct thing to do with 'To date' - Leave it blank or enter last day of Feb-17 as the "To-date"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sub# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you to you all, & to this forum for all the help I could get by reading various posts!
> This site helped me in getting answer for most of my doubts.
> I just filed my EoI yesterday with 70 points. Now, wait for July round begins.
> 
> I got one small doubt for my EoI.
> 
> My ACS assessment was done in March & it considered experience till Feb/17.
> While entering experience details in EoI for latest/last job, I entered 28-Feb-2017 as the last date(To date), considering that the ACS assessment is till February, even though I am still working in that same company.
> In one of the other forums, it was suggested to leave this field blank, so that skillSelect will auto-calculate experience-months of your latest job & calculate points correctly.
> For me, both the options works same way, as my experience score will not change for another 13 months.
> 
> So technically, what is the correct thing to do with 'To date' - Leave it blank or enter last day of Feb-17 as the "To-date"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well if ACS was submitted with an end date then I dont think you can leave EOI with the 'To date'.

It has to be the same end date unless you get ACS reassessed.

Are you completing a milestone anytime soon with your experience ? As in will changing to 'to date' change your exp points anytime soon from 0 to 5 or 5 to 10 or 10 to 15 ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879

did they remove the Systems Analyst occupation from the CSOL in the new list? is this mean that we cannot apply for Visa 190 ?


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> Well if ACS was submitted with an end date then I dont think you can leave EOI with the 'To date'.
> 
> It has to be the same end date unless you get ACS reassessed.
> 
> Are you completing a milestone anytime soon with your experience ? As in will changing to 'to date' change your exp points anytime soon from 0 to 5 or 5 to 10 or 10 to 15 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If one is the current assessed job, then one can keep on claiming points by leaving the End Date blank and EOI will automatically update points once a milestone is reached.


----------



## zaback21

sherif22879 said:


> did they remove the Systems Analyst occupation from the CSOL in the new list? is this mean that we cannot apply for Visa 190 ?


I don't think so. Only these 16 occupations are removed.

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> If one is the current assessed job, then one can keep on claiming points by leaving the End Date blank and EOI will automatically update points once a milestone is reached.


True, I am aware of that.

But the query our friend has that he / she has has submitted ACS with an end date.

Now even in above scenario can he/she fill the EOI without an end date ? Wouldnt there be a conflict between ACS and EOI ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sherif22879 said:


> did they remove the Systems Analyst occupation from the CSOL in the new list? is this mean that we cannot apply for Visa 190 ?


Systems analyst is still there in the revised lists . For both 189 and 190.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> True, I am aware of that.
> 
> But the query our friend has that he / she has has submitted ACS with an end date.
> 
> Now even in above scenario can he/she fill the EOI without an end date ? Wouldnt there be a conflict between ACS and EOI ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I am not sure how exactly ACS assessment works, but end date may be given in default the day one applied. ACS in their letter will also mention from when to when they accept the work exp assessment since they can't assess for future.

Now if he/she is still in that job, then he/she can still continue to claim as I would think as most others do.

Edit: Do ACS allow one to leave the end date as *Current* job or something or you need to give an end date by default ? I would think they will only assess and mention whatever payslip month they got till.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure how exactly ACS assessment works, but end date may be given in default the day one applied. ACS in their letter will also mention from when to when they accept the work exp assessment since they can't assess for future.
> 
> Now if he/she is still in that job, then he/she can still continue to claim as I would think as most others do.
> 
> Edit: Do ACS allow one to leave the end date as *Current* job or something or you need to give an end date by default ?


Logically yes. 

Maybe he / she can double check with 
[email protected]

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure how exactly ACS assessment works, but end date may be given in default the day one applied. ACS in their letter will also mention from when to when they accept the work exp assessment since they can't assess for future.
> 
> Now if he/she is still in that job, then he/she can still continue to claim as I would think as most others do.
> 
> Edit: Do ACS allow one to leave the end date as *Current* job or something or you need to give an end date by default ? I would think they will only assess and mention whatever payslip month they got till.


I left my end date empty when I had filed for ACS but then they picked up the date as March 2017 because I had filed it in March.

Probably you are right, logically yes.

However I am still not sure as DIBP with the amount of paperwork that they ask, doesn't seem to work on logic. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> I left my end date empty when I had filed for ACS but then they picked up the date as March 2017 because I had filed it in March.
> 
> Probably you are right, logically yes.
> 
> However I am still not sure as DIBP with the amount of paperwork that they ask, doesn't seem to work on logic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


DIBP is understanding as far as I have experienced. If you can prove it you were still in that current job after your last assessment, you should be fine I believe. Logically as you said, one need to enter a date or they will just pick the month from the last pay slip.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> DIBP is understanding as far as I have experienced. If you can prove it you were still in that current job after your last assessment, you should be fine I believe. Logically as you said, one need to enter a date or they will just pick the month from the last pay slip.


Fair enough. I live in the UK and UKBAs common sense has always bemused me.

I am therefore a little critical when it comes to immigration 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> Fair enough. I live in the UK and UKBAs common sense has always bemused me.
> 
> I am therefore a little critical when it comes to immigration
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Let's not talk about UKBA. One can't even call UKBA to find out or know about status or make a complaint. One can't even visit their office. I am not sure if one can visit their Manchester head office either.

Compared that to DIBP, whom has office in every state and they reply and quite fast in processing and also very understanding. UKBA took 3 months for a simple amendment in my UK visa. And I had to cancel my whole Europe trip after paying and booking everything 5 days before my trip.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Let's not talk about UKBA. One can't even call UKBA to find out or know about status or make a complaint. One can't even visit their office. I am not sure if one can visit their Manchester head office either.
> 
> Compared that to DIBP, whom has office in every state and they reply and quite fast in processing and also very understanding. UKBA took 3 months for a simple amendment in my UK visa. And I had to cancel my whole Europe trip after paying and booking everything 5 days before my trip.


Don't blame you, I have had my rough times as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## senps

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI and applied NSW state sponsorship on 23-02-2017 as my wife as the main applicant. Points breakdown as follows

Total points - 60

Age: 30
Degree: 15
Exp: 00
English IELTS(7): 10
Partner skills: 05

My question is my wife resigned from the job since 06-2016. From the ACS assessment they have taken that she has 3y 6m experience in ICT Business Analyst - 261111. Currently she is unemployed as she resigned after the delivery of our baby. Would her current unemployment be a problem for me to continue the process in 190 or 189 as she is the main applicant.

Thanks


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,

I guess filling employment date is mandatory during ACS evaluation although we can leave end date blank during filing EOI, so in that case in case of any chnage in points due to increased work ex,it will automatically will take care of it!!

Thanks


----------



## senps

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess filling employment date is mandatory during ACS evaluation although we can leave end date blank during filing EOI, so in that case in case of any chnage in points due to increased work ex,it will automatically will take care of it!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

My concern is current unemployment will affect badly to the future process?Her last employment date was 06/2016


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess filling employment date is mandatory during ACS evaluation although we can leave end date blank during filing EOI, so in that case in case of any chnage in points due to increased work ex,it will automatically will take care of it!!
> 
> Thanks


For a current employer, ACS ask you to put "To Date" or similar in the letter. They will then take the date of the letter to perform the calculation. When filling the EOI, you leave the end date blank if you are still in the same role as assessed. SkillSelect will calculate points as per the current date.


----------



## FFacs

senps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI and applied NSW state sponsorship on 23-02-2017 as my wife as the main applicant. Points breakdown as follows
> 
> Total points - 60
> 
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> Exp: 00
> English IELTS(7): 10
> Partner skills: 05
> 
> My question is my wife resigned from the job since 06-2016. From the ACS assessment they have taken that she has 3y 6m experience in ICT Business Analyst - 261111. Currently she is unemployed as she resigned after the delivery of our baby. Would her current unemployment be a problem for me to continue the process in 190 or 189 as she is the main applicant.
> 
> Thanks


In theory her current employment status should make absolutely no difference. That said, be aware that NSW prioritises profiles with good English scores and experience. You may struggle to gain an invite with this points build.


----------



## senps

FFacs said:


> For a current employer, ACS ask you to put "To Date" or similar in the letter. They will then take the date of the letter to perform the calculation. When filling the EOI, you leave the end date blank if you are still in the same role as assessed. SkillSelect will calculate points as per the current date.


Hi,

In my case it has been clearly mentioned in the service letter employment period is 11/2013 to 06/201. The thing is currently she is not doing a job. Would it be a problem? Thanks


----------



## senps

FFacs said:


> In theory her current employment status should make absolutely no difference. That said, be aware that NSW prioritises profiles with good English scores and experience. You may struggle to gain an invite with this points build.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Simply you are telling that current unemployment will not be a big problem as we are claiming points for the actual employment period which is 11/2013 - 06/2016. is it?

Thanks


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

My wife has work ex of 2 years and 18 days(July 2010 till 18 Aug 2012) years in TCS and then 5 years in another firm.Now ACS has come up with following evaluation-
"The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."
Here my question is--Can I include her work ex of 18 days in TCS while luanching EOI??In that case do I need to create two separate entries for 2 years of non countable work ex and then 18 days of countable work ex for tcs??


----------



## FFacs

senps said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Simply you are telling that current unemployment will not be a big problem as we are claiming points for the actual employment period which is 11/2013 - 06/2016. is it?
> 
> Thanks


I'm unable to give guarantees: invites are issued at states' discretion. That said, I don't believe NSW states anywhere that they consider current employment status during their assessment. So, as I said, in theory it should make no difference. Who knows what actually goes on in the offices, though.


----------



## sherif22879

zaback21 said:


> I don't think so. Only these 16 occupations are removed.
> 
> Electronics Engineer**	233411
> Industrial Engineer**	233511
> Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
> Chemical Engineer**	233111
> Materials Engineer**	233112
> Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
> Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
> Electrical Linesworker**	342211
> Medical Administrator**	134211
> Pressure Welder**	322312
> Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
> Project Builder**	133112
> Ship's Engineer**	231212
> Ship's Master**	231213
> Ship's Officer**	231214
> Stonemason**	331112


But what I understand that the new name od the CSOL is (STSOL), and if you see the below image you will find that systems analyst is not available in it:


----------



## andreyx108b

senps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI and applied NSW state sponsorship on 23-02-2017 as my wife as the main applicant. Points breakdown as follows
> 
> Total points - 60
> 
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> Exp: 00
> English IELTS(7): 10
> Partner skills: 05
> 
> My question is my wife resigned from the job since 06-2016. From the ACS assessment they have taken that she has 3y 6m experience in ICT Business Analyst - 261111. Currently she is unemployed as she resigned after the delivery of our baby. Would her current unemployment be a problem for me to continue the process in 190 or 189 as she is the main applicant.
> 
> Thanks




With 60 i see no chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senps

andreyx108b said:


> With 60 i see no chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do agree with you. But what about NSW after July? Can I keep hopes on Victoria or SA after July? My case it's 60+5 points. Thanks.


----------



## jsabarish

sherif22879 said:


> But what I understand that the new name od the CSOL is (STSOL), and if you see the below image you will find that systems analyst is not available in it:
> View attachment 78265


Download the original lists and see for yourself

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

My wife has work ex of 2 years and 18 days(July 2010 till 18 Aug 2012) years in TCS and then 5 years in another firm.Now ACS has come up with following evaluation-
"The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."
Here my question is--Can I include her work ex of 18 days in TCS while luanching EOI??In that case do I need to create two separate entries for 2 years of non countable work ex and then 18 days of countable work ex for tcs??

Please help me to clarrify !!

Thanks


----------



## Sub#

Thanks rahagarw and zaback21 for your replies.
I had sent another message on this forum with more details. But it is still stuck with Mods...

Anyway, as I mentioned in my first post, My experience related points are not going to change for another 13 months. So, whether I keep 'To-Date' empty or fill 28-Feb-17 in it, it is not going to change points. [I was looking for more of 'What is technically correct?]. 

Anyway, So, as somebody has said that 'its better to be conservative in giving details about experience or for point calculation'; I better take safer approach so that proving details does not become problem later.
So, I think, I better keep 28-Feb-2017 as 'To-Date', so that it matches the ACS assessment of my experience till Feb/17.


----------



## jsabarish

jsabarish said:


> Download the original lists and see for yourself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


See for yourself in the attached









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## poojan11

senps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI and applied NSW state sponsorship on 23-02-2017 as my wife as the main applicant. Points breakdown as follows
> 
> Total points - 60
> 
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> Exp: 00
> English IELTS(7): 10
> Partner skills: 05
> 
> My question is my wife resigned from the job since 06-2016. From the ACS assessment they have taken that she has 3y 6m experience in ICT Business Analyst - 261111. Currently she is unemployed as she resigned after the delivery of our baby. Would her current unemployment be a problem for me to continue the process in 190 or 189 as she is the main applicant.
> 
> Thanks


Hi.. Did you file separately NSW state sponsorship separately at NSW website OR all of this gets taken care of in skillselect form during EOI filling ?


----------



## rana.shekhar97

sherif22879 said:


> But what I understand that the new name od the CSOL is (STSOL), and if you see the below image you will find that systems analyst is not available in it:
> View attachment 78265


There is always a chance with 60 points , there is no reason for not getting invitation with 60 points. Because if there had not been any chance, the target would not have been 60 points to apply for 190 Permanent Visa. All of my friends who have applied with 60 point for code 261111 have been able to avail invitations within 2 or 3 months maximum. Be positive and wait for your grant, you would get it today or later.


----------



## rana.shekhar97

FFacs said:


> In theory her current employment status should make absolutely no difference. That said, be aware that NSW prioritises profiles with good English scores and experience. You may struggle to gain an invite with this points build.


There is always a chance with 60 points , there is no reason for not getting invitation with 60 points. Because if there had not been any chance, the target would not have been 60 points to apply for 190 Permanent Visa. All of my friends who have applied with 60 point for code 261111 have been able to avail invitations within 2 or 3 months maximum. Be positive and wait for your grant, you would get it today or later.


----------



## FFacs

rana.shekhar97 said:


> There is always a chance with 60 points , there is no reason for not getting invitation with 60 points. Because if there had not been any chance, the target would not have been 60 points to apply for 190 Permanent Visa. All of my friends who have applied with 60 point for code 261111 have been able to avail invitations within 2 or 3 months maximum. Be positive and wait for your grant, you would get it today or later.


Although I'm a great believer in the power of positive thought, I'm not going to mislead people by pretending things are other than they are. Immitracker shows no invites this year by NSW for 261111 at 60 points. None. For those invited last year all except a couple of outliers had >5 years experience or 8+ in IELTS, or both. 

Bear in mind that accountant and auditor is theoretically 60 points required for 189, yet the chances of getting an invite at that score is zero, barring acts of god.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> Although I'm a great believer in the power of positive thought, I'm not going to mislead people by pretending things are other than they are. Immitracker shows no invites this year by NSW for 261111 at 60 points. None. For those invited last year all except a couple of outliers had >5 years experience or 8+ in IELTS, or both.
> 
> Bear in mind that accountant and auditor is theoretically 60 points required for 189, yet the chances of getting an invite at that score is zero, barring acts of god.


2nd that... 261111 is going to be cut throat come July 2017

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rambohunk

Guys, need suggestion.I am at 65 points (for ICT BA) right now.Should i try to improve PTE to make it 75 or should proceed for EOI ..Please suggest


----------



## senps

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 2nd that... 261111 is going to be cut throat come July 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I don't think so. They will not remove 261111 this Year


----------



## senps

FFacs said:


> Although I'm a great believer in the power of positive thought, I'm not going to mislead people by pretending things are other than they are. Immitracker shows no invites this year by NSW for 261111 at 60 points. None. For those invited last year all except a couple of outliers had >5 years experience or 8+ in IELTS, or both.
> 
> Bear in mind that accountant and auditor is theoretically 60 points required for 189, yet the chances of getting an invite at that score is zero, barring acts of god.


What about VIC and South Australia?


----------



## FFacs

rambohunk said:


> Guys, need suggestion.I am at 65 points (for ICT BA) right now.Should i try to improve PTE to make it 75 or should proceed for EOI ..Please suggest


No question, improve PTE if you can. 75 points and you're likely sailing through, 65 and you're at the back of a loooong queue.


----------



## FFacs

senps said:


> What about VIC and South Australia?


Victoria is closed to ICT until 2017/18. No idea what will happen then. They really struggled this year to keep up with the applications. If they try the same approach for next year July 1st is going to be a bad day in that Melbourne office.

SA seems to come with conditions all the time.

Here's hoping that they sort out what's fast becoming a bit of a mess.


----------



## hjauhari

FFacs said:


> No question, improve PTE if you can. 75 points and you're likely sailing through, 65 and you're at the back of a loooong queue.


what about at 70 points for ICT BA??When can be the inivitation expected?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hjauhari said:


> what about at 70 points for ICT BA??When can be the inivitation expected?


For 190, havent seen anyone shout state sponsored ITA offlate.

For 189, with 70 hopefully ITA should happen in July. As per immitracker there are sizeable 70s and even 75 now.

I am one of them, 70 189 EOI submitted 11th April 2017.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

For 190, havent seen anyone shout state sponsored ITA offlate.

For 189, with 70 hopefully ITA should happen in July. As per immitracker there are sizeable 70s and even 75 now.

I am one of them, 70 189 EOI submitted 11th April 2017.

Hope this helps.


Thanks for the insight!

Approximately how many ICT SA/BA would be expected by the end of May which will be participating in July draw?Do ICT system analyst and BA both fight for same invitaion seats to fill the quota or seats are different for both ANZOCODE?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hjauhari said:


> For 190, havent seen anyone shout state sponsored ITA offlate.
> 
> For 189, with 70 hopefully ITA should happen in July. As per immitracker there are sizeable 70s and even 75 now.
> 
> I am one of them, 70 189 EOI submitted 11th April 2017.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Approximately how many ICT SA/BA would be expected by the end of May which will be participating in July draw?Do ICT system analyst and BA both fight for same invitaion seats to fill the quota or seats are different for both ANZOCODE?


Approximately how many ICT SA/BA would be expected by the end of May which will be participating in July draw?

*****This I don't think anyone can precisely say.
As per immitracker there are atleast more than 10, but its only an estimat. 

Do ICT system analyst and BA both fight for same invitaion seats to fill the quota or seats are different for both ANZOCODE?

**** I believe they have diff code, but will let someone else confirm this as to how invitation is done.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Approximately how many ICT SA/BA would be expected by the end of May which will be participating in July draw?
> 
> *****This I don't think anyone can precisely say.
> As per immitracker there are atleast more than 10, but its only an estimat.
> 
> Do ICT system analyst and BA both fight for same invitaion seats to fill the quota or seats are different for both ANZOCODE?
> 
> **** I believe they have diff code, but will let someone else confirm this as to how invitation is done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


To answer the second point, yes ICT BA/SA both share the same invitation seats even though they have different Codes. 261111 for BA and 261112 for SA.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## sm_1

Dear , 
I need your help in guiding me whether I can be eligible to get invite from any state. My case details are as below: -

I am working as a SAP consultant (functional) since last 10+ years, where as my bachelor is in Mechanical. My skill comes under ICT Business Analyst or ICT System Analyst (261111/261112). 

Points breakup -
Age – 25 (34 years)
Edu – 15 (B.E in Mechanical)
Experience – 5 (RPL case, 6 years deduction)
PTE - 10

Total Points - 55 + 5 (state) = 60

Is there any chance to get invite from any state, in case I apply EOI? Please help me by providing your valuable comments. 

Thanks in advance for your help and support.


----------



## Sannas81

Hi all,

I have a question on ACS evaluation criteria. 

I have done my BE in Computer Engineering (assuming ICT major) -> 2 years of SA experience -> 2 years of MBA -> 7 years of BA experience. 

As MBA is irrelevant for ICT roles and it is the last/major qualification, does ACS penalise by cutting 6 years to get positive assessment?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sannas81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question on ACS evaluation criteria.
> 
> I have done my BE in Computer Engineering (assuming ICT major) -> 2 years of SA experience -> 2 years of MBA -> 7 years of BA experience.
> 
> As MBA is irrelevant for ICT roles and it is the last/major qualification, does ACS penalise by cutting 6 years to get positive assessment?


You should be alright.. they will consider 7 years out of the total 9 years exp.

I have similar profile, lesser exp.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## harisagarp

Hi all,
Please advice me on my situation.I have submitted EOI on March 11 for NSW ICT BA with 60 points and 55 points for 189 Visa after an year now I have increased my points to 75 for 190 visa and 70 for 189 visa with date of effect as 29 of April 2017 but here is the twist my points will be reduced by 5 on May 21st as I turn 33 yrs old my question is, what are the chances of getting Invitation in 20 days of time?need your suggestions Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rvarghese

harisagarp said:


> Hi all,
> Please advice me on my situation.I have submitted EOI on March 11 for NSW ICT BA with 60 points and 55 points for 189 Visa after an year now I have increased my points to 75 for 190 visa and 70 for 189 visa with date of effect as 29 of April 2017 but here is the twist my points will be reduced by 5 on May 21st as I turn 33 yrs old my question is, what are the chances of getting Invitation in 20 days of time?need your suggestions Thanks in advance.




How is your point breakup? For English score and experience ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harisagarp

Hello sir my points break up is 
Age 30 points.
PTE 10 points.
Education 15 points.
Experince 15 points.
Nsw sponsership 5 points.
Thanks,
Hari


----------



## Rahul_UK183

harisagarp said:


> Hello sir my points break up is
> Age 30 points.
> PTE 10 points.
> Education 15 points.
> Experince 15 points.
> Nsw sponsership 5 points.
> Thanks,
> Hari


189 is definitely not happening before July 2017 as the quota is finished for BA.

You have a good score for 190, but haven't seen any one get state invite for BA since quite sometime so you can wait for a miracle to happen. 

I would also advise to try for a 20 in English, because 65 will push u back in 189 queue.
However if u can manage 20, chances are you will get 189 EOI in July with 75 score.

July is definitely a month for 70/75.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## harisagarp

Hi Rahul thanks for your reply I got 10 points in PTE A in my third attempt I am afraid I may not add 10 more as I do not have time to prepare for it.Hope some miracle would happen .


----------



## Rahul_UK183

harisagarp said:


> Hi Rahul thanks for your reply I got 10 points in PTE A in my third attempt I am afraid I may not add 10 more as I do not have time to prepare for it.Hope some miracle would happen .


Good Luck. If you do get the NSW invite before July 2017, please share here so that others shall also have some respite. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> How is your point breakup? For English score and experience ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Rvarghese... If I am not mistaken even you were intending to submit BA EOI for 190 NSW. Any luck ? 

189, guess we are in the same boat.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hello Rvarghese... If I am not mistaken even you were intending to submit BA EOI for 190 NSW. Any luck ?
> 
> 189, guess we are in the same boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Hi bro - yes, submitted on 26/04 for both 189 and 190 NSW and waiting.
I'll let you know if something comes up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> Hi bro - yes, submitted on 26/04 for both 189 and 190 NSW and waiting.
> I'll let you know if something comes up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will also submit 190 EOI by May end probably.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## harisagarp

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Good Luck. If you do get the NSW invite before July 2017, please share here so that others shall also have some respite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul sure I will be active on this forum from now as I see there is a Ray of hope that atleast I will get an invite by this August.What do you say?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## harisagarp

I for got to say I have even submitted EOI for ACT for BA ?Do you think my decession is right?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

harisagarp said:


> Hi Rahul sure I will be active on this forum from now as I see there is a Ray of hope that atleast I will get an invite by this August.What do you say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


190 you would continue to hold a good chance with 70 (65+5), but sure we will get to know once someone gets it.

However 189 I am not confident. If the below link has any truth in it then 65 will happen in 2018, bizarre but could happen.

I therefore suggested try for 20 in PTE. 

http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

harisagarp said:


> I for got to say I have even submitted EOI for ACT for BA ?Do you think my decession is right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Well no harm in trying if you are really desperate for 190, nothing to lose I think

I am not aware of the individual state rules though, probably 1 for experts here.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sm_1 said:


> Dear ,
> I need your help in guiding me whether I can be eligible to get invite from any state. My case details are as below: -
> 
> I am working as a SAP consultant (functional) since last 10+ years, where as my bachelor is in Mechanical. My skill comes under ICT Business Analyst or ICT System Analyst (261111/261112).
> 
> Points breakup -
> Age – 25 (34 years)
> Edu – 15 (B.E in Mechanical)
> Experience – 5 (RPL case, 6 years deduction)
> PTE - 10
> 
> Total Points - 55 + 5 (state) = 60
> 
> Is there any chance to get invite from any state, in case I apply EOI? Please help me by providing your valuable comments.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and support.




You will be deducted 6 years as your degree is non ICT but apart from it - you seem to be fit (i worked as SAP BA myself) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

harisagarp said:


> Hi all,
> Please advice me on my situation.I have submitted EOI on March 11 for NSW ICT BA with 60 points and 55 points for 189 Visa after an year now I have increased my points to 75 for 190 visa and 70 for 189 visa with date of effect as 29 of April 2017 but here is the twist my points will be reduced by 5 on May 21st as I turn 33 yrs old my question is, what are the chances of getting Invitation in 20 days of time?need your suggestions Thanks in advance.


How did you manage to increase your points by 15 within a year?


----------



## harisagarp

Hi My experince increased to 8 yrs and I did a second ACS assessment to get 5 more points and I also wrote PTE and I got proficient this time so another 10 points added

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

harisagarp said:


> Hi My experince increased to 8 yrs and I did a second ACS assessment to get 5 more points and I also wrote PTE and I got proficient this time so another 10 points added
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Impressive stuff!


----------



## harisagarp

Isn't!my hopes were faded untill I went through it again ,now I am bit relaxed and waiting for Invitation

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 190 you would continue to hold a good chance with 70 (65+5), but sure we will get to know once someone gets it.
> 
> However 189 I am not confident. If the below link has any truth in it then 65 will happen in 2018, bizarre but could happen.
> 
> I therefore suggested try for 20 in PTE.
> 
> Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 | Iscah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


i calculated it out the same. The key is the last round, where 42 invites moved the DOE forward 11 days (for 70 points). That's about 4 invites per day at 70 points or higher. With 14 weeks between the closing draw this year and the first draw next year, that's about 4*7*14= 400ish invites. 60 come off first round, but before the next round another 4*7*2= 50ish join the queue (at least). That means each round the 70+ points queue only drops by 10 (at best). 340 remaining after first round/10 per round = 34 rounds. 

This is only estimates though. Anything can happen. An extra 20 invites per month, and it's different. A couple of odd round inviting 180 and things change. As it stands, though, 17/18 looks like a 70 pointers year. What's clear is that between 2015 and 2017, BA/SA exploded as a skill. If we take the conservative application rate of 70+pointers as applying to 60 & 65 pointers (optimistic) there must be approx 91 weeks * 7 days * 4 per day = 2,500 people in the queue from these points. Madness.


----------



## sm_1

andreyx108b said:


> You will be deducted 6 years as your degree is non ICT but apart from it - you seem to be fit (i worked as SAP BA myself)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input but with 55+5 =60, Is there any chance to get invite from any state (visa 190)?


----------



## hjauhari

*Passport Expiry*

Hello Guys,

I have lodged the EOI for 189/190 and I haven't received any invitation so far but now my passport will get expired by the end of this year.so I just wanted to know if I should go ahead to create new passport before getting invitation or should I wait for some more time as it may hamper my processing as I have given that as proof for ACS/PTE/EOI?? Can some one please advise on this front?

Thanks!!


----------



## harisagarp

Hi sm sorry but with the same set of points I have been waiting for almost one year I didn't any Invitation from NSW recently couple of days ago I was able to increase my points to 75 ..now keeping my fingers crossed.but you can try your luck.all the best


Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> i calculated it out the same. The key is the last round, where 42 invites moved the DOE forward 11 days (for 70 points). That's about 4 invites per day at 70 points or higher. With 14 weeks between the closing draw this year and the first draw next year, that's about 4*7*14= 400ish invites. 60 come off first round, but before the next round another 4*7*2= 50ish join the queue (at least). That means each round the 70+ points queue only drops by 10 (at best). 340 remaining after first round/10 per round = 34 rounds.
> 
> This is only estimates though. Anything can happen. An extra 20 invites per month, and it's different. A couple of odd round inviting 180 and things change. As it stands, though, 17/18 looks like a 70 pointers year. What's clear is that between 2015 and 2017, BA/SA exploded as a skill. If we take the conservative application rate of 70+pointers as applying to 60 & 65 pointers (optimistic) there must be approx 91 weeks * 7 days * 4 per day = 2,500 people in the queue from these points. Madness.


Wow quite an analysis.

July 2017 is going to be intriguing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sm_1 said:


> Thanks for your input but with 55+5 =60, Is there any chance to get invite from any state (visa 190)?


I see no chance with 55+5. 

Can you improve IELTS?


----------



## senps

andreyx108b said:


> I see no chance with 55+5.
> 
> Can you improve IELTS?


What about 60+5?


----------



## andreyx108b

senps said:


> What about 60+5?


The best bet is 70+ 5 everything else is quiet doubtful.


----------



## akshat13

*Doubt*

Hi Seniors,

I have a doubt, I have not received any Invitation yet and like others also waiting for the same. However, it seems my Designation for which I did ACS will be changed in due course. I am not sure what will be my new designation.

In case of designation change, am I supposed to do ACS again?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

akshat13 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a doubt, I have not received any Invitation yet and like others also waiting for the same. However, it seems my Designation for which I did ACS will be changed in due course. I am not sure what will be my new designation.
> 
> In case of designation change, am I supposed to do ACS again?


ACS is to assess your job skills / roles and responsibilities and your education qualifications.

If the designation change doesnt impact any of these, you are fine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## poojan11

*Help with State Sponsorship*

Hi All,

Need help with EOI. I have filled the skillselect form where i ticked both regular and state sponsorship. My question is to apply for state sponsorship do i need to fill some details on the respective state's website too ?


----------



## poojan11

*EOI state sponsorship filling*



Rvarghese said:


> Hi bro - yes, submitted on 26/04 for both 189 and 190 NSW and waiting.
> I'll let you know if something comes up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bro, how did you submit for NSW ? Did you just fill the skillselect form or did you fill out some details at the NSW website too ? Similarly, whats the process for Victoria state sponsorship ?


----------



## babird

Hi Guys, 

Question on EOI - Employment, in my assessment, it says "The following employment after *June 2009* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. " .

But my actual start date from my company is June 2006. 

I'm confused which to put, is it my actual start of 2006? Or should it be June 2009 as stated by ACS? Or July 1, 2009 since it states "after *June 2009*"?

Thanks.


----------



## Phattu_tota

babird said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question on EOI - Employment, in my assessment, it says "The following employment after *June 2009* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. " .
> 
> But my actual start date from my company is June 2006.
> 
> I'm confused which to put, is it my actual start of 2006? Or should it be June 2009 as stated by ACS? Or July 1, 2009 since it states "after *June 2009*"?
> 
> Thanks.


July 1, 2009

From June 2006 to June 2009 - you have to mark that you are not claiming points.


----------



## babird

Phattu_tota said:


> July 1, 2009
> 
> From June 2006 to June 2009 - you have to mark that you are not claiming points.


so i need to separate my work experience as;

Company A - June 2006 - June 2009 
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? - No

Company A - July 2009 - 
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? - Yes

?


----------



## RUIS

Hi All,

I have lodged the EOI for 189 today with 65 Points for ICT BA.
Still planning to appear for PTE and try my luck at increasing English Score.
If anyone can suggest whether I must also lodge EOI for 190 with 70 points or wait and pray for 189 Invite?

Thanks!!


----------



## whynotaustralia

FFacs said:


> i calculated it out the same. The key is the last round, where 42 invites moved the DOE forward 11 days (for 70 points). That's about 4 invites per day at 70 points or higher. With 14 weeks between the closing draw this year and the first draw next year, that's about 4*7*14= 400ish invites. 60 come off first round, but before the next round another 4*7*2= 50ish join the queue (at least). That means each round the 70+ points queue only drops by 10 (at best). 340 remaining after first round/10 per round = 34 rounds.
> 
> This is only estimates though. Anything can happen. An extra 20 invites per month, and it's different. A couple of odd round inviting 180 and things change. As it stands, though, 17/18 looks like a 70 pointers year. What's clear is that between 2015 and 2017, BA/SA exploded as a skill. If we take the conservative application rate of 70+pointers as applying to 60 & 65 pointers (optimistic) there must be approx 91 weeks * 7 days * 4 per day = 2,500 people in the queue from these points. Madness.


Quite an analysis ! Any inputs on the grant status ? Folks who uploaded docs in 2016 are still waiting and we almost in the middle of 2017. I had uploaded in Feb'17 though !


----------



## tusshhar

babird said:


> so i need to separate my work experience as;
> 
> Company A - June 2006 - June 2009
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? - No
> 
> Company A - July 2009 -
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? - Yes
> 
> ?


That's right!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Please can someone advise on this peculiar issue. Slowly turning into a nightmare.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1258049


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

*Cap reached for 261112*

Hi,

I have over 7 years of experience starting from Jun 2009 and I have a few queries regarding Australia PR Application:

1. I am also going to apply as Systems Analyst (261112) but I checked today that its Invitation to date # equals Occupation Ceiling # 2016-17. Could you please suggest me whether I should submit ACS skill assessment docs in current month or after July 1?

2. Is this true that I can't get visa for all counties of Australia under this skill set? As it is mentioned here at anzscosearch site for 261112

I would appreciate quick response as collecting its pre-requisite docs has already taken too long.

Thanks,
Iti


----------



## RUIS

Hi All,

Are we really supposed to get a score of 70 to get invite under 189 for ICT BA?
The Below Link shows the Point Score for ICT BA as 70, so has the eligibility criteria to get an invite changed to 70 from now on?
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## Phattu_tota

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are we really supposed to get a score of 70 to get invite under 189 for ICT BA?
> The Below Link shows the Point Score for ICT BA as 70, so has the eligibility criteria to get an invite changed to 70 from now on?
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx


You need to target a score of 70 - Yes

There is already a long wait for 65 pointers, there's a hope nevertheless. However, realistically if you are submitting now, or starting process now, then this will further increase.

Anything less than 70 and then you wait for 7+ months getting invite, as on date.

Edit: Just read your signature, I'm afraid you have to improve English score.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have over 7 years of experience starting from Jun 2009 and I have a few queries regarding Australia PR Application:
> 
> 1. I am also going to apply as Systems Analyst (261112) but I checked today that its Invitation to date # equals Occupation Ceiling # 2016-17. Could you please suggest me whether I should submit ACS skill assessment docs in current month or after July 1?
> 
> 2. Is this true that I can't get visa for all counties of Australia under this skill set? As it is mentioned here at anzscosearch site for 261112
> 
> I would appreciate quick response as collecting its pre-requisite docs has already taken too long.
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti


There is no reason to delay ACS, get it done on priority if you have all the required documents.

System Analyst as per the current job list is a part of both 189 and 190 i.e. both independent and state sponsorship. Therefore I don't foresee any issues for now. However we will have to wait for the revised 2017-2018 list, ideally would be available by June end.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are we really supposed to get a score of 70 to get invite under 189 for ICT BA?
> The Below Link shows the Point Score for ICT BA as 70, so has the eligibility criteria to get an invite changed to 70 from now on?
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx


Eligibility criteria to apply for PR is still 60, however the last cut off was 70 for ICT BA.

Given the competition and waiting, 60 has very slim chances of receiving an invite anytime soon . Therefore try to improve on your score. 70 should put you in a slightly "safer" zone.

Also speculation is rife that the eligibility may be moved to 65 from 60, but this is something we will know for sure only in July 2017.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are we really supposed to get a score of 70 to get invite under 189 for ICT BA?
> The Below Link shows the Point Score for ICT BA as 70, so has the eligibility criteria to get an invite changed to 70 from now on?
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx




The score will most likely increase to 75 for a couple of rounds in july... maybe 1-2 round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Thank you,
Are you sure of its applicability for 189 visa as well?

Because my profile suits both Software Engineer as well as Systems Analysts. What would be safer to apply with?

Along with this, if I apply now, will I get its result only after July 1?

Thanks again.


----------



## tusshhar

itisharma_delhi said:


> Thank you,
> Are you sure of its applicability for 189 visa as well?
> 
> Because my profile suits both Software Engineer as well as Systems Analysts. What would be safer to apply with?
> 
> Along with this, if I apply now, will I get its result only after July 1?
> 
> Thanks again.



It depends on your points. If you have 75+ points, it doesn't matter. If less and if your profile matches both, I would suggest to go with Software Engineer as it's ceiling would be higher, last cutoff points were also less(65) and there would be less queue after 1st July as compared to Systems Analyst. So more chances you get early invite after July.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Hi All,

I have received a mail from Skillselect stating "You have received a message in skill select".

When I opened my skill select account...I couldn't find any invite. Can anyone please help me in this matter. 

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 10 points

189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## vivek_ntm

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a mail from Skillselect stating "You have received a message in skill select".
> 
> When I opened my skill select account...I couldn't find any invite. Can anyone please help me in this matter.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
> [email protected]
> ******************************************


Did you check the correspondence section?


----------



## RUIS

Phattu_tota said:


> You need to target a score of 70 - Yes
> 
> There is already a long wait for 65 pointers, there's a hope nevertheless. However, realistically if you are submitting now, or starting process now, then this will further increase.
> 
> Anything less than 70 and then you wait for 7+ months getting invite, as on date.
> 
> Edit: Just read your signature, I'm afraid you have to improve English score.



Thanks....yes I am planning to appear for PTE.
Hope to score better than IELTS


----------



## karthik4overseas

Thanks...I was blind...realized later.?


----------



## samanthaat88

Hi Friends,
I submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points (ICT BA) . My point break down is as follow,

Age: 30
Degr:15
Eng:10
Exp:5
Partner:5

Total: 65

but i have a problem in 190, because my partner is a chemical Engineer and his occupation is not in new CSOL (ST) list, but it is included in SOL (LTMT) list. so its clear that i can get 5 points for 189 by adding my partner occupation.
Because 189 use LTMT list and both occupations are in same List.

However it was not clear that can i get 5 points for 190 by adding my partner? 
because 190 use ST list and then chemical engineering is not there....

please help me in this matter..


----------



## tusshhar

karthik4overseas said:


> Thanks...I was blind...realized later.?


You got invitation from NSW?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## karthik4overseas

No....that was my auto increase of points as per experience.


----------



## hjauhari

karthik4overseas said:


> No....that was my auto increase of points as per experience.


OK great!!

In that case did your EOI effective date also get changed??
Also please let me know does it count on month to month basis or considers on days basis?For example if yor experience date is from 11 Apr 2012 to 31 Apr 2013.In this case experience will be counted as 1 year or 1 year+19 days?


----------



## karthik4overseas

It will be as per the ACS assessment. When they say, consider the experience after particular month...say April in your case, then the DOE will be in May.


----------



## FFacs

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points (ICT BA) . My point break down is as follow,
> 
> Age: 30
> Degr:15
> Eng:10
> Exp:5
> Partner:5
> 
> Total: 65
> 
> but i have a problem in 190, because my partner is a chemical Engineer and his occupation is not in new CSOL (ST) list, but it is included in SOL (LTMT) list. so its clear that i can get 5 points for 189 by adding my partner occupation.
> Because 189 use LTMT list and both occupations are in same List.
> 
> However it was not clear that can i get 5 points for 190 by adding my partner?
> because 190 use ST list and then chemical engineering is not there....
> 
> please help me in this matter..


Yeah, it's a little bit unclear isn't it? For primary applicants, it's a lot clearer: 233111 is only available for 189 PR, not 190. What it doesn't specify, however, is whether that applies to partner points. My gut instinct says it probably does. I would advise you consult an agency for a firm answer.


----------



## hjauhari

karthik4overseas said:


> It will be as per the ACS assessment. When they say, consider the experience after particular month...say April in your case, then the DOE will be in May.


Yes we need to apply as per ACS evaluation but in EOI you must have noticed we give details from and till(as per exact date), so when yesterday your points got increased automatically in that case did it refresh your EOI date as per yesterday's or it is still showing older one?? secondly how experince was counted in EOI as per exact days completed or months as per above example?


----------



## samanthaat88

FFacs said:


> Yeah, it's a little bit unclear isn't it? For primary applicants, it's a lot clearer: 233111 is only available for 189 PR, not 190. What it doesn't specify, however, is whether that applies to partner points. My gut instinct says it probably does. I would advise you consult an agency for a firm answer.


Thanks for your reply...
I am afraid that I cannot claim 5 points for 190 visa since Chemical Engineering is not in Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL).

Appreciate if anyone in this forum having an idea about this could comment on this regard?


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Yes we need to apply as per ACS evaluation but in EOI you must have noticed we give details from and till(as per exact date), so when yesterday your points got increased automatically in that case did it refresh your EOI date as per yesterday's or it is still showing older one?? secondly how experince was counted in EOI as per exact days completed or months as per above example?


AFAIK: the EOI date should have reset. The calculation of experience uses actual dates in IMMI. Also, though ACS gives months, I think they actually round the number of months. e.g. 25th May - 20th July = 2 months, 25th May - 2nd July = 1 month. I got caught with that as many of my contracts started end of month and finished 1 week into a new month. I assumed that would mean each month partly worked would be counted.... it didn't. It was a close shave as I only JUST had enough experience for 15 points.


----------



## hjauhari

FFacs said:


> AFAIK: the EOI date should have reset. The calculation of experience uses actual dates in IMMI. Also, though ACS gives months, I think they actually round the number of months. e.g. 25th May - 20th July = 2 months, 25th May - 2nd July = 1 month. I got caught with that as many of my contracts started end of month and finished 1 week into a new month. I assumed that would mean each month partly worked would be counted.... it didn't. It was a close shave as I only JUST had enough experience for 15 points.


Ok Thanks for the reply!!
My experience is as below-

Comapny 1- 21 July 2008 to 18 Aug 2010(As per ACS experience after July 2010 experince is countable)
Company 2-11 Apr 2012 to 31 Apr 2015
Company 3-11 June 2015 -till date

Can you plz let me know when I would be eligible for 10 marks??


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sorry I know this maybe the incorrect thread but is active. Guys I have an appointment for Indian PCC today at VFS, London.

I have filled the form, taken original passport, visa and copies. Taken address proof and passport size picture.

On the form should the immigration country be Australia or Commonwealth of Australia ?

Any other advise I should be aware of ? 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Probably in this week.


----------



## karthik4overseas

hjauhari said:


> Yes we need to apply as per ACS evaluation but in EOI you must have noticed we give details from and till(as per exact date), so when yesterday your points got increased automatically in that case did it refresh your EOI date as per yesterday's or it is still showing older one?? secondly how experince was counted in EOI as per exact days completed or months as per above example?


My Experience - 
Company 1 --- 5th Apr, 2008 to 13th Aug, 2015
Company 2 --- 19th Aug, 2015 to present

So after the Month which ACS provides....we need to calculate the exact days.

I mean to say from May1st 2012 my experience count started. 

My new DOE is 4th May, 2017. Since there was small gap between employment, I think my points increased on 4th of May and not on 1st of May.

Hope this is clear.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 10 points

189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
<*SNIP*>
******************************************

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*


----------



## harisagarp

Its common wealth of Australia 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

*ANZSCO responsibility description similarity problem?*

Hi,

Need suggestions again!

I have statutory declaration from all of the 3 organization, I have worked in, for ACS skills assessment. Since, I prepared the responsibilities section on my own and got it by my referrers, I have copied the 'description of employment duties' as mentioned in the ANZSCO descriptions document. So, this description is word-to-word for all 3 organizations with minute changes in project or technology names.

Just wanted to ensure that this similarity won't invite delay or trouble.

Please suggest.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Guys.. can someone please help me... 

I have got all 7 in IELTS on 24-OCT-15. I got my ACS done for System Analyst on 27-JAN-16. My EOI date is 30-SEP-16 and I am currently standing on 65 points and applied for 189. Seeing the current situation of 261112 list. I am thinking to get myself re-assessed with ACS as analyst programmer, i.e. 2613 which has better qouta and better EOI results.

Can the seniors in the forum guide me on this?

Plus: I do not want to go on state, i.e. 190 and I also don't want my IELTS to cross 36 months, i.e. 24-OCT-18.


----------



## itisharma_delhi

I mean to say that I have copied the description mentioned by ANZSCO in all 3 organizations' statutory declaration with minute changes for instance, I added technology used.


----------



## Phattu_tota

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need suggestions again!
> 
> I have statutory declaration from all of the 3 organization, I have worked in, for ACS skills assessment. Since, I prepared the responsibilities section on my own and got it by my referrers, I have copied the 'description of employment duties' as mentioned in the ANZSCO descriptions document. So, this description is word-to-word for all 3 organizations with minute changes in project or technology names.
> 
> Just wanted to ensure that this similarity won't invite delay or trouble.
> 
> Please suggest.


Well, plagiarism!

I have heard someone got into trouble because of copying someone else's RnR. Your case, you are copying from ANZSCO code.

You could smartly easily make modifications, and be honest in what you do. 

Anyway, have you submitted for assessment? Suggest you put signatures.


----------



## harisagarp

Hi any invites this month for ICT BA?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

*Copying ANZSCO description plagiarism*



Phattu_tota said:


> Well, plagiarism!
> 
> I have heard someone got into trouble because of copying someone else's RnR. Your case, you are copying from ANZSCO code.
> 
> You could smartly easily make modifications, and be honest in what you do.
> 
> Anyway, have you submitted for assessment? Suggest you put signatures.



Oh! and copying from ANZSCO will also cause plagiarism  Won't ACS consider it as reference???

If I be completely original then, it becomes too techie. 

No, I haven't submitted ACS yet. Actually, I don't have anything to put in my signature. I am yet to submit ACS, take test. Will then go for EOI. I have just started the process...


----------



## auspr17

Hello All,

I should appreciate all for sharing the knowledge experience in applying and getting through hurdles.

I am new to this forum and I have some basic questions some to reaffirm my understanding and also to start making points clear from all your experience.

I want to thank you all in advance for all the help and support.

Let me begin I am an electronics branch graduate with 12 years of IT experience some in QA(10Yrs) and some as BA cum QA (2Years) so which ANZSCO code to nominate? and should I go for RPL option or the other one?

With the above experience will be able to qualify for ICT BA can somebody provide me how best I can address this experience to make sure I get an 189.

I think I would be assessed as ICT Minor but i don't know what would be the calculation with roles and responsibilities which I have for all the companies roles and responsibilities (from 2014 will this work or can be used now or I need to get a fresh one)except current and previous which I am in the process of getting as I type this message.

I have all the personal documents (passport scans, Marriage Certificate, Birth Certificate, Salary Slips, Bank Statements, Offer letters, relieving and experience letters) required for the process (notarized) and roles and responsibilities on company letter signed with the seal.

Few things pending are the appearing English exam, RPL(If required) and PCC. please let me know if I am missing anything

awaiting reply and thank you all...


----------



## auspr17

The Reason for being here I wanted to get your opinion or comments what is the best option for me to go for ICT BA which will take me to 189 so will I qualify ?

If not ICT BA then which one is the other option and what things I need to consider. Thanks again


----------



## auspr17

itisharma_delhi said:


> Oh! and copying from ANZSCO will also cause plagiarism  Won't ACS consider it as reference???
> 
> If I be completely original then, it becomes too techie.
> 
> No, I haven't submitted ACS yet. Actually, I don't have anything to put in my signature. I am yet to submit ACS, take test. Will then go for EOI. I have just started the process...


I agree with your point but we need to strike the balance between expressing the jargons or technical terminology and maintaining relevance to the ANZSCO code sample duties.

The points mentioned are only for reference which means that the team assessing will always refer to the duties mentioned under specific code I assume these people are non technical and they follow the process they have been trained on which get us into a situation where we need to make sure the jargons or terminology mentioned is used in the sentence while rest of the words are our own.

Having said above there will be many situation where you look at 10 application 7 would look alike cause whatever we want to say or convey is the same it can vary a little by using synonyms but wont change completely.

Example: We can say 
Involved in Requirement Analysis
or
Experience in Requirement Analysis
or
Participated in Requirement Analysis

Correct me if I am wrong all we need to do is relax and make sure/without fail we use the jargons mentioned in the ANZSCO job code but write it in your own words.

Its always Design, Develop, Test, Execute, Debug/Fix/Resolve and log issues in any technical activity of SDLC.
Hope this helps...

Thanks,


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Yes..you are correct. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## rk_t2017

Hello Everyone...

Good to see few getting NSW invitations..

What are the chances for me to get NSW invitation. details as below.
_________________________________________

ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)
Total points: 65 - (Age-25, PTE-10, Edu-15, Exp-15)
189 EOI applied with 65: 28th Mar 2017
NSW EOI applied with 70: 28th Mar 2017


----------



## Sub#

auspr17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I should appreciate all for sharing the knowledge experience in applying and getting through hurdles.
> 
> I am new to this forum and I have some basic questions some to reaffirm my understanding and also to start making points clear from all your experience.
> 
> I want to thank you all in advance for all the help and support.
> 
> Let me begin I am an electronics branch graduate with 12 years of IT experience some in QA(10Yrs) and some as BA cum QA (2Years) so which ANZSCO code to nominate? and should I go for RPL option or the other one?
> 
> With the above experience will be able to qualify for ICT BA can somebody provide me how best I can address this experience to make sure I get an 189.
> 
> I think I would be assessed as ICT Minor but i don't know what would be the calculation with roles and responsibilities which I have for all the companies roles and responsibilities (from 2014 will this work or can be used now or I need to get a fresh one)except current and previous which I am in the process of getting as I type this message.
> 
> I have all the personal documents (passport scans, Marriage Certificate, Birth Certificate, Salary Slips, Bank Statements, Offer letters, relieving and experience letters) required for the process (notarized) and roles and responsibilities on company letter signed with the seal.
> 
> Few things pending are the appearing English exam, RPL(If required) and PCC. please let me know if I am missing anything
> 
> awaiting reply and thank you all...


If your experience is considered "as-is", you will not fit in 261111. Your experience letter or roles/responsibilities letter from companies will indicate your core skill as QA to ACS.
But if there is any alternative way, senior on this forum might be able to help you with it.


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Another query: regarding ACS submission

I have statutory declaration, for my experience in current organization, that was signed in Apr'17. Whereas, I am submitting ACS skill application in May'17.
So, what should be the 'To Date' (mandatory field) for this experience? Should it be April 2017 or May 2017?

Request quick response because I am in the middle of submission...

Thanks,
Iti


----------



## Rahul_UK183

itisharma_delhi said:


> Another query: regarding ACS submission
> 
> I have statutory declaration, for my experience in current organization, that was signed in Apr'17. Whereas, I am submitting ACS skill application in May'17.
> So, what should be the 'To Date' (mandatory field) for this experience? Should it be April 2017 or May 2017?
> 
> Request quick response because I am in the middle of submission...
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti


As the exp is current, to date should be left blank.

Your exp will be considered till the date when your EOI is picked up, in your case probably July -Aug 2017 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

*Mandatory To date in case of current company*



Rahul_UK183 said:


> As the exp is current, to date should be left blank.
> 
> Your exp will be considered till the date when your EOI is picked up, in your case probably July -Aug 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your prompt reply.

I wonder, "To Date" is a mandatory field. So, I can't leave it blank. But, not sure, which month should I mention.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

itisharma_delhi said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> I wonder, "To Date" is a mandatory field. So, I can't leave it blank. But, not sure, which month should I mention.


If I recall correctly, I had left it blank. If you wish to you can also enter May 2017, will let someone else also corroborate that.

Your ACS result will anyway have the To date as current month which is May 2017.

Your exp will be considered till the date your EOI is picked up.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Thanks


----------



## itisharma_delhi

auspr17 said:


> itisharma_delhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! and copying from ANZSCO will also cause plagiarism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't ACS consider it as reference???
> 
> If I be completely original then, it becomes too techie.
> 
> No, I haven't submitted ACS yet. Actually, I don't have anything to put in my signature. I am yet to submit ACS, take test. Will then go for EOI. I have just started the process...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your point but we need to strike the balance between expressing the jargons or technical terminology and maintaining relevance to the ANZSCO code sample duties.
> 
> The points mentioned are only for reference which means that the team assessing will always refer to the duties mentioned under specific code I assume these people are non technical and they follow the process they have been trained on which get us into a situation where we need to make sure the jargons or terminology mentioned is used in the sentence while rest of the words are our own.
> 
> Having said above there will be many situation where you look at 10 application 7 would look alike cause whatever we want to say or convey is the same it can vary a little by using synonyms but wont change completely.
> 
> Example: We can say
> Involved in Requirement Analysis
> or
> Experience in Requirement Analysis
> or
> Participated in Requirement Analysis
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong all we need to do is relax and make sure/without fail we use the jargons mentioned in the ANZSCO job code but write it in your own words.
> 
> Its always Design, Develop, Test, Execute, Debug/Fix/Resolve and log issues in any technical activity of SDLC.
> Hope this helps...
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

Hi,

I changed it keeping your suggestions in mind. Would it possible for you to review my responsibilities once? If yes, please share your mail ID asap. I really like to submit my application today.

Thanks,
<[B]SNIP[/B]>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## hjauhari

*work ex points*

My experience is as below-

Comapny 1- 21 July 2008 to 18 Aug 2010(As per ACS experience after July 2010 experince is countable)
Company 2-11 Apr 2012 to 31 Apr 2015
Company 3-11 June 2015 -till date

Can you plz let me know when I would be eligible for 10 marks??


----------



## B4OZ

rk_t2017 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Good to see few getting NSW invitations..
> 
> What are the chances for me to get NSW invitation. details as below.
> _________________________________________
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
> ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
> PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)
> Total points: 65 - (Age-25, PTE-10, Edu-15, Exp-15)
> 189 EOI applied with 65: 28th Mar 2017
> NSW EOI applied with 70: 28th Mar 2017




Hi - Just going through your signature - I have also submitted EOI for both 189 and 190.

Any idea which occupations have received invitation from NSW.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi Pals,

I am planning to apply skill assessment for my spouse to benefit 5 points. She has completed BE in IT and has 2.1 years experience. 

I am planning to file her skill assessment under ICT Code 261111(Business Analyst). I have also applied in same ICT Code.

What's her chances of positive skill assessment result? Or should I go for other roles(E.g.Software Engg,Software Developer) for positive assessment


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi Pals,

I am planning to apply skill assessment for my spouse to benefit 5 points. She has completed BE in IT and has 2.1 years experience. 

I am planning to file her skill assessment under ICT Code 261111(Business Analyst). I have also applied in same ICT Code.

What's her chances of positive skill assessment result? Or should I go for other roles(E.g.Software Engg,Software Developer) for positive assessment


----------



## Sub#

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I am planning to apply skill assessment for my spouse to benefit 5 points. She has completed BE in IT and has 2.1 years experience.
> 
> I am planning to file her skill assessment under ICT Code 261111(Business Analyst). I have also applied in same ICT Code.
> 
> What's her chances of positive skill assessment result? Or should I go for other roles(E.g.Software Engg,Software Developer) for positive assessment


Please go through ACS's "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" and you would get answers.
As per it, your wife has Bachelor Degree with ICT major. 
So, her 2 years of relevant work experience (completed within the past 10 years) will be used to meet the suitability criteria - Assuming that she worked as BA in this duration.
So, she has just one month experience for point calculation, which will fetch 0 points for experience.

If her experience is non-BA, she wont pass the 261111 ACS assessment.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

So does that mean partner points will be 0 in that case ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

Hi, reg: employment evidence, is it sufficient to provide evidence only for those employment that we are claiming points /relevant ? Please confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sub# said:


> Please go through ACS's "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" and you would get answers.
> As per it, your wife has Bachelor Degree with ICT major.
> So, her 2 years of relevant work experience (completed within the past 10 years) will be used to meet the suitability criteria - Assuming that she worked as BA in this duration.
> So, she has just one month experience for point calculation, which will fetch 0 points for experience.
> 
> If her experience is non-BA, she wont pass the 261111 ACS assessment.


So does that mean partner points will be 0 in that case ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

Rahul_UK183 said:


> So does that mean partner points will be 0 in that case ?


I missed that point.
My understanding/assumption would be that, if she has experience as BA, she would pass ACS assessment with 0 experience points to claim.

As Per the DIAC requirement - 
You can receive 5 points if your partner can demonstrate, at the time you are invited to apply, they:
– were under 50 years of age
– had at least Competent English
– had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and
– * have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation*.​
And as she has passed the assessment, i assume 5 points can be claimed for partner skills.

But this is my understanding. Please check with correct authorities or seniors on this forum can answer.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sub# said:


> I missed that point.
> My understanding/assumption would be that, if she has experience as BA, she would pass ACS assessment with 0 experience points to claim.
> 
> As Per the DIAC requirement -
> You can receive 5 points if your partner can demonstrate, at the time you are invited to apply, they:
> – were under 50 years of age
> – had at least Competent English
> – had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and
> – * have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation*.​
> And as she has passed the assessment, i assume 5 points can be claimed for partner skills.
> 
> But this is my understanding. Please check with correct authorities or seniors on this forum can answer.


Guess that answers my query, thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> So does that mean partner points will be 0 in that case ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




If she gets assessed - then all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Any 190 NSW or other state ITA issued recently for BA / SA ? 

Haven't heard anything in a while... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85

Hi all,

Need suggestion , as of now I am waiting for 263111 EOI , but it seems the quota is low and cut off is high . 

Will it be wise to opt for system analyst !! can you help with what are my chances with this code. See my details on signature.

Harneet

60 points -- 189
65 points --190 (NSW)


----------



## Rahul_UK183

harneet85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need suggestion , as of now I am waiting for 263111 EOI , but it seems the quota is low and cut off is high .
> 
> Will it be wise to opt for system analyst !! can you help with what are my chances with this code. See my details on signature.
> 
> Harneet
> 
> 60 points -- 189
> 65 points --190 (NSW)


Not sure about 263111 but BA/SA wont be respite as well.

The last BA / SA round closed on 70 cutoff.

Haven't heard anyone get BA/SA 190 offlate.

Sorry, i know its depressing. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Hi Harpreet, both BA and SA are invited under same quota. For 2016-17 this quota is completed.
One more thing...Go for PTE or IELTS again....it's impossible for 60 pointer to get picked. I am waiting since March 2016.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Guys,

Any chances for 70(189) and 70+5(190) pointer under ICT BA -261111?

Thanks!!!


----------



## karthik4overseas

Will be picked in July or August (If 75 is cutoff)


----------



## hjauhari

*ICT BA-189 situation*



karthik4overseas said:


> Will be picked in July or August (If 75 is cutoff)


Thanks for your reply!!

so are you expecting cutoff for July month is going to be dedicated to 75/80 pointers only for 189 under ICT BA??later on, in Aug we can expect some calls for 70 pointers??

Its seems to be quite shocking!!


----------



## Sub#

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> so are you expecting cutoff for July month is going to be dedicated to 75/80 pointers only for 189 under ICT BA??later on, in Aug we can expect some calls for 70 pointers??
> 
> Its seems to be quite shocking!!


Many people think so! But my hunch is that, there will be some 70 pointers who might get invite in July round.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sub# said:


> Many people think so! But my hunch is that, there will be some 70 pointers who might get invite in July round.


Have seen quite a few 70 75 for 189 BA/SA so far..waiting for July 2017

None 80 so far... are there any here or immitracker ? I could be wrong 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> so are you expecting cutoff for July month is going to be dedicated to 75/80 pointers only for 189 under ICT BA??later on, in Aug we can expect some calls for 70 pointers??
> 
> Its seems to be quite shocking!!


What I find shocking is how quickly things are changing for 2611xx. Admittedly the rate of invites had an impact, but in Feb 2016 people with 60 points were invited. Just over a year later and it's going to be a 70 point skill. Beginning 16/17 it took a couple of draws to clear the backlog of 70+ pointers, but 17/18 it will take the same time to clear the backlog of 75+ pointers. 1st half 16/17 we watched as the DoE slowly moved through the 65 point backlog; this time it will be moving slowly through the 70 point backlog. It's hard to know what's caused this. 

A couple of years back 60 points was a long wait and 65 was good to go. Now it's 70 points is a long wait. I would guess that someone filing 70 points on 30th June will receive their invite a year later if current trends continue. IF the current acceleration continues, then lord knows where we'll be. I still maintain that the government needs to look again at ACS' approach. They're not getting it right at the moment.


----------



## Ram2409

FFacs said:


> What I find shocking is how quickly things are changing for 2611xx. Admittedly the rate of invites had an impact, but in Feb 2016 people with 60 points were invited. Just over a year later and it's going to be a 70 point skill. Beginning 16/17 it took a couple of draws to clear the backlog of 70+ pointers, but 17/18 it will take the same time to clear the backlog of 75+ pointers. 1st half 16/17 we watched as the DoE slowly moved through the 65 point backlog; this time it will be moving slowly through the 70 point backlog. It's hard to know what's caused this.
> 
> A couple of years back 60 points was a long wait and 65 was good to go. Now it's 70 points is a long wait. I would guess that someone filing 70 points on 30th June will receive their invite a year later if current trends continue. IF the current acceleration continues, then lord knows where we'll be. I still maintain that the government needs to look again at ACS' approach. They're not getting it right at the moment.


Man looking at this...what will happen to 65 point queue...? 😇😇

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## auspr17

Hi , 

I am B.E Electronics with 12+ yrs of IT in QA 10yrs and BA yrs.

Do i need to apply with RPL?

Do i qualify for ICT BA for 189?

Thanks in advance for the help and support.


----------



## auspr17

Hi , 

All the best to everybody waiting for the next step.. iam kick starting for PR, I am B.E Electronics with 12+ yrs of IT in QA 10yrs and BA yrs.

Do i need to apply with RPL?

Do i qualify for ICT BA for 189?

Any further information which would help me out in terms of ACs application is welcome.

Thanks in advance for the help and support.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Any 190 state BA / SA invites issued off late ? There seems to be no update on it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Sub# said:


> Many people think so! But my hunch is that, there will be some 70 pointers who might get invite in July round.




Lets see, usually there are a few 75 pointers each round, so they will form a big portion in the first 1-2-3 rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

*Points*

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt for example in I receive invitation at 70 points(189/190) and soon after invitation I loose 5 points due to age factor and final points get reduced to 65.In that case will this reduction in 5 pointshave any effect on further processing ?

Thanks


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt for example in I receive invitation at 70 points(189/190) and soon after invitation I loose 5 points due to age factor and final points get reduced to 65.In that case will this reduction in 5 pointshave any effect on further processing ?
> 
> Thanks


Your EOI will be locked at point of DIBP invite. You will be required to provide evidence for all points claimed on that date. So, you will need to have all assessments complete before invite, but also your EOI will be locked with the points for your age at the time of invite. Note this is DIBP invite, not an invite to apply for nomination by NSW.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Once Invited...no further point reduction. Your EOI will be locked.


----------



## rambohunk

Guys please suggest is there any need of hiring a consultant for the process from EOI to PR?


----------



## karthik4overseas

Not required... expatforum is the best place for guidance.


----------



## Meavin2011

It seems that 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts skill is in very high demand and there is already a long wait period. 

Is there any chance that anyone will get an invite this year (before end of Jun 2016) for this skillset as I believe the occupation ceiling has been reached already?

Is there any point in applying under this skillset at the moment or it makes sense to wait till July 2017 and file under fresh quota for the next year?

Once the slots are released next year, how soon one can expect the invite for 75, 70 and 65 points respectively? Will DIBP clear the backlog in the first month itself or is it going to take time before the backlog gets cleared?


----------



## andreyx108b

rambohunk said:


> Guys please suggest is there any need of hiring a consultant for the process from EOI to PR?




If you want to be stress free, avoid all the hassle, get one, but it has to be a good one with good reviews and recommendations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011

I have another question in addition to the ones already asked in previous post above.

Is there any chance that DIBP removes this occupation in the list of nominated skills that is going to be published for next year?


----------



## andreyx108b

Meavin2011 said:


> I have another question in addition to the ones already asked in previous post above.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance that DIBP removes this occupation in the list of nominated skills that is going to be published for next year?




Very very löw possibility


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011

Thanks Andrey. Where do we get to see "How many applicants are waiting for the invite" for a specific skill code?


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hello Pals,

I would like to know your views my case. 
I have applied for 189 & 190 EOI in the month of July 2016.
Till last month my points were 60(189) and 65(190). However with partner points I am now claiming 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190(NSW).
I want to know will I get preference over others being so previous year applicant? What are the chances of receiving an invite in Jul 2017?


----------



## sahu_mantu

Just to update I have applied for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## FFacs

Meavin2011 said:


> It seems that 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts skill is in very high demand and there is already a long wait period.
> 
> Is there any chance that anyone will get an invite this year (before end of Jun 2016) for this skillset as I believe the occupation ceiling has been reached already?


Nope. Ceiling met.


> Is there any point in applying under this skillset at the moment or it makes sense to wait till July 2017 and file under fresh quota for the next year?


Invitations are given in order of points, then by date filed. Filed applications from one year are carried to the next. So, the sooner you get in the queue, the better.


> Once the slots are released next year, how soon one can expect the invite for 75, 70 and 65 points respectively? Will DIBP clear the backlog in the first month itself or is it going to take time before the backlog gets cleared?


Estimates (not authoritative at all):
75 points - backlog should clear by the end of July
70 points - I would guess these would clear as a backlog from this year (16/17) in the first 3 months, but with more 70 pointers joining the queue, 70 points will remain queued till July 18
65 points - I'd be surprised if these get any invites, unless DIBP does more weirdness with double rounds, etc.


----------



## Zizy86

FFacs said:


> Nope. Ceiling met.
> 
> 
> 
> Invitations are given in order of points, then by date filed. Filed applications from one year are carried to the next. So, the sooner you get in the queue, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimates (not authoritative at all):
> 
> 75 points - backlog should clear by the end of July
> 
> 70 points - I would guess these would clear as a backlog from this year (16/17) in the first 3 months, but with more 70 pointers joining the queue, 70 points will remain queued till July 18
> 
> 65 points - I'd be surprised if these get any invites, unless DIBP does more weirdness with double rounds, etc.




Thats huge queue to be cleared. As per last draws 26th march was the last date for system analyst invite for 70 pointer.

And i think for 65 pointers aug-2016 ppl got called. 

There is a huge back log of 75 and 70 pointers for april-may-june months.

I think there will be invites for 75 in first draw and from
Second draw onwards we can see call for 70 pointers.


Just a speculation.


-zizy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hello Pals,

I have few query. Please find my EOI details.

EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
Date-19-July-2016
Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5)
Current Total experience : 6.7
------------------------------------------------
EOI-190(NSW)(ICT BA)

Date -29-Jul-2017
Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5 +SS 5)

Also I am about to complete my 7 years in IT and considering this I may earn 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company so do I need to do skill assessment again?does it automatically calculated?

Also my partner's English test result will expire is Sep '17. If I receive an invitation before September ,does she need to again appear for English test? Please help.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> I would like to know your views my case.
> I have applied for 189 & 190 EOI in the month of July 2016.
> Till last month my points were 60(189) and 65(190). However with partner points I am now claiming 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190(NSW).
> I want to know will I get preference over others being so previous year applicant? What are the chances of receiving an invite in Jul 2017?




With 70 for NSW chances are good in my view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> I have few query. Please find my EOI details.
> 
> EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Date-19-July-2016
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5)
> Current Total experience : 6.7
> ------------------------------------------------
> EOI-190(NSW)(ICT BA)
> 
> Date -29-Jul-2017
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5 +SS 5)
> 
> Also I am about to complete my 7 years in IT and considering this I may earn 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company so do I need to do skill assessment again?does it automatically calculated?
> 
> Also my partner's English test result will expire is Sep '17. If I receive an invitation before September ,does she need to again appear for English test? Please help.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Can you please update your views?


----------



## sam2017

Any NSW SS 190 Subclass invites on friday or today?


----------



## sam2017

sahu_mantu said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> I have few query. Please find my EOI details.
> 
> EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Date-19-July-2016
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5)
> Current Total experience : 6.7
> ------------------------------------------------
> EOI-190(NSW)(ICT BA)
> 
> Date -29-Jul-2017
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5 +SS 5)
> 
> Also I am about to complete my 7 years in IT and considering this I may earn 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company so do I need to do skill assessment again?does it automatically calculated?
> 
> Also my partner's English test result will expire is Sep '17. If I receive an invitation before September ,does she need to again appear for English test? Please help.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Since your ACS has only starting date of employment with most recent company, it will get auto calculated and points will get added to skillSelect but this will be incorrect in your case as you have changed company and new employer isn't included in ACS letter. I will recommend you to get your Skill assessment done again including experience end date from previous company and include start date for new employer. 

As per NSW, certain documents should have stipulated months of residual validity during time of invitation like in case of PCC,Medicals it is 4 months. I will advise you to confirm on NSW website before you apply for partners point.


----------



## Ram2409

Has anyone got NSW invite recently for 70 points , when was the EOI filed ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

sam2017 said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Pals,
> 
> I have few query. Please find my EOI details.
> 
> EOI-189 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Date-19-July-2016
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5)
> Current Total experience : 6.7
> ------------------------------------------------
> EOI-190(NSW)(ICT BA)
> 
> Date -29-Jul-2017
> Point+65(Age 30 + Qualification 15 + English 10 + Exp 5 + Partner Point 5 +SS 5)
> 
> Also I am about to complete my 7 years in IT and considering this I may earn 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company so do I need to do skill assessment again?does it automatically calculated?
> 
> Also my partner's English test result will expire is Sep '17. If I receive an invitation before September ,does she need to again appear for English test? Please help.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Since your ACS has only starting date of employment with most recent company, it will get auto calculated and points will get added to skillSelect but this will be incorrect in your case as you have changed company and new employer isn't included in ACS letter. I will recommend you to get your Skill assessment done again including experience end date from previous company and include start date for new employer.
> 
> As per NSW, certain documents should have stipulated months of residual validity during time of invitation like in case of PCC,Medicals it is 4 months. I will advise you to confirm on NSW website before you apply for partners point.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam.
However as I have updated my EOI with my current organization and if I don't want to claim any point for my new company ,still I need to do skill assessment?

Can anyone please let me know mail ID where we can ask query to DIBP or NSW?


----------



## udaykarri

Hi,

I had applied for ICT BA in Jan'17. Any chances of getting the invitation before Sep'17. 
My points are as per below.
189 -65
190 - 70 (NSW)

Problem is I will loose 5 points if Oct'17 is passed. Kindly advise so that I can take necessary steps upfront.

Regards
Uday


----------



## Rahul_UK183

udaykarri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ICT BA in Jan'17. Any chances of getting the invitation before Sep'17.
> My points are as per below.
> 189 -65
> 190 - 70 (NSW)
> 
> Problem is I will loose 5 points if Oct'17 is passed. Kindly advise so that I can take necessary steps upfront.
> 
> Regards
> Uday


189 65 may not happen until Nov / Dec as there is a huge line up of 70 / 75.

190, may happen with 70, albeit we will know properly only in July.

Meanwhile try to bump up your score with English score, if its not 20 already.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shavu

Friends,
I am submitting my EOI for system Analyst (261112) with 65 points. I need you help on the following points :

1. Can (or should) I apply for both 189 and 190 ?
2. If I apply for both , will that impact me by any ways ?
3. If I need to select state - Which state should I select or I should select any ?

Kindly help ?

Thanks!


----------



## auspr17

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I changed it keeping your suggestions in mind. Would it possible for you to review my responsibilities once? If yes, please share your mail ID asap. I really like to submit my application today.
> 
> Thanks,
> <[B]SNIP[/B]>
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Hi ITsharma_delhi,

apologies i was busy in other stuff and saw your message today if i could be of any help now let me know. PM me your message.

Thanks,


----------



## dvinoth86

*should i submit my EOI agaian for the new cycle*

Hi Guys,

I had submitted my EOI for the visa cycle 2016-17 in Dec 2017. Do i have to submit the EOI again to be considered for the visa cycle 2017-18.


----------



## tusshhar

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for the visa cycle 2016-17 in Dec 2017. Do i have to submit the EOI again to be considered for the visa cycle 2017-18.


Dec 2017? 

EOI are valid for 2 years. So you need not submit again if it is still valid. It will be considered for next year cycle considering you had submitted in Dec 2016.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## dvinoth86

*When is the first invitation round for the new visa cycle*

When is the first invitation round for the new visa cycle 2017-18


----------



## amabrouk

Hi experts,

What is your expectation regarding next year based on current statistics and previous year trend? Does the score will remain at 70 or will get back again to 65?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ram2409

dvinoth86 said:


> When is the first invitation round for the new visa cycle 2017-18


First invitation will start in july17 only

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

amabrouk said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What is your expectation regarding next year based on current statistics and previous year trend? Does the score will remain at 70 or will get back again to 65?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Although the points will come down to 65, but it might take longer duration given the last round of 2611 closed on Mar and many would have enhanced their outcome....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk

Ram2409 said:


> Although the points will come down to 65, but it might take longer duration given the last round of 2611 closed on Mar and many would have enhanced their outcome....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. 

So by when do you expect an invite for 65 pointer with EOI DOE 31st Jan, 2017?

Thanks


----------



## FFacs

amabrouk said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> So by when do you expect an invite for 65 pointer with EOI DOE 31st Jan, 2017?
> 
> Thanks


I would guess 75 points for July, 70 points thereafter, perhaps 65 points towards the end of the visa year (April 2018.... maybe)


----------



## amabrouk

FFacs said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> So by when do you expect an invite for 65 pointer with EOI DOE 31st Jan, 2017?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess 75 points for July, 70 points thereafter, perhaps 65 points towards the end of the visa year (April 2018.... maybe)
Click to expand...

If 65 points start only on April so I believe there will not be a chance for Jan 2017 EOI next year.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ram2409 said:


> Although the points will come down to 65, but it might take longer duration given the last round of 2611 closed on Mar and many would have enhanced their outcome....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




I think first few rounds 75+ will get invited. 

Then we will see how 70 pointers will clear out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

amabrouk said:


> If 65 points start only on April so I believe there will not be a chance for Jan 2017 EOI next year.


I'm not an expet, so place no authority in my guesswork. My observation was that the last invites this year all went to 70 pointers, which indicated that 70+ point EOIs were being lodged at roughly 50-60 per cycle. With a backlog building from the end of this year, you can imagine it'll take some time to clear with people joining the queue at that rate. That's a lot of assumptions, as you can see, so it might pan-out very differently.

That said you do need to bear in mind that the whole of 16/17 only saw the 65 point DoE move forward from Feb - August ( with much of that movement only happening in odd "double/triple invite" rounds. I note you lodged your EOI Jan 2017. You can draw your own conclusions.

Finally it's worth noting that DIBP may be looking at addressing some of the oddities of the process. Not least they may address the double invite issue, whereby users who had abandoned their 189 EOIs were getting invited, letting the invite expire, and then getting invited a second time. That used up a LOT of invites last year, I understand. That said it may be more difficult than creating a technical solution, as I imagine the handling of EOIs is a legally agreed process.


----------



## theillusionist

*Query*

Hi All,

I did Engineering , specializing in B.Tech Information technology and worked at Infosys for 3 years as Senior System engineer ( This is the designation mentioned in the experience letter) . Then went on to pursue MBA ( regular 2 year degree) and now working with Cognizant as Business Analyst for 2 years ..... 

For ACS , If I mention I have 5 years of experience and current role as Business Analyst, will they consider the complete 5 years ? ( I know they deduct 2 years for Non Australia experience). Because 3 years as SSE and 2 years as BA , will it create any trouble ?


----------



## mrrakesh07

HI All,

I have filed my EOI in Sept 16 under job code - 261112 System Analyst with 60 points (189 visa type) . As expected have not received any response yet. 

However, now I will complete my work 8th anniversary in June 8th so I will be able to claim another 5 points (3 year overseas work exp). So is it sufficient to get a positive EOI with 65 points (189, or 70 pts - 190) ? How long should it take to receive an invite with 65 points under 189 visa type? Should I file both 189 and 190 or 189 alone is enough?

My spouse have completed her Masters in Commerce. However, she does not have any job experience. If she appears for PTE and manage to get 6 in all subjects, can I claim another 5 points here? We will explore this only if 65 pts is not enough for 189 visa type.

Thanks in advance.

------------------------------------
PTE - A - 10 PTS
AGE - 30 PTS
EDU - 15 PTS
EXP - 1 YEAR AUS EXP - 5 PTS 
EXP - WILL CLAIM ANOTHER 5 PTS ON 8TH JUNE AS OVERSEAS WORK EXP
TOTAL - 65 PTS
ACS - AUG 16 - POSITIVE
EOI - FILED WITH 60 PTS 
---WAITING----


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mrrakesh07 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have filed my EOI in Sept 16 under job code - 261112 System Analyst with 60 points (189 visa type) . As expected have not received any response yet.
> 
> However, now I will complete my work 8th anniversary in June 8th so I will be able to claim another 5 points (3 year overseas work exp). So is it sufficient to get a positive EOI with 65 points (189, or 70 pts - 190) ? How long should it take to receive an invite with 65 points under 189 visa type? Should I file both 189 and 190 or 189 alone is enough?
> 
> My spouse have completed her Masters in Commerce. However, she does not have any job experience. If she appears for PTE and manage to get 6 in all subjects, can I claim another 5 points here? We will explore this only if 65 pts is not enough for 189 visa type.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> PTE - A - 10 PTS
> AGE - 30 PTS
> EDU - 15 PTS
> EXP - 1 YEAR AUS EXP - 5 PTS
> EXP - WILL CLAIM ANOTHER 5 PTS ON 8TH JUNE AS OVERSEAS WORK EXP
> TOTAL - 65 PTS
> ACS - AUG 16 - POSITIVE
> EOI - FILED WITH 60 PTS
> ---WAITING----


If you see the below forecast then 65 may not happen until mid 2018 for 189.

www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

The easiest way would be to bump up your score by working on Eng points for 189.

Or else maybe you could try your luck with 190 with 70 points. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

theillusionist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did Engineering , specializing in B.Tech Information technology and worked at Infosys for 3 years as Senior System engineer ( This is the designation mentioned in the experience letter) . Then went on to pursue MBA ( regular 2 year degree) and now working with Cognizant as Business Analyst for 2 years .....
> 
> For ACS , If I mention I have 5 years of experience and current role as Business Analyst, will they consider the complete 5 years ? ( I know they deduct 2 years for Non Australia experience). Because 3 years as SSE and 2 years as BA , will it create any trouble ?


Your 3 years as Senior System engineer at Infosys will not be considered as valid experience for the 261111 code.
Your 2 years at cognizant will be used to meet eligibility criteria for 261111. So, it will leave you with 0 years of experience to claim points, thus you will get 0 points for experience.

[Based on my own experience. I also have similar job/study pattern.]


----------



## theillusionist

Sub# said:


> Your 3 years as Senior System engineer at Infosys will not be considered as valid experience for the 261111 code.
> Your 2 years at cognizant will be used to meet eligibility criteria for 261111. So, it will leave you with 0 years of experience to claim points, thus you will get 0 points for experience.
> 
> [Based on my own experience. I also have similar job/study pattern.]


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Without getting points for my experience, I dont stand a chance, can you suggest me what I should do to get points for experience ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Without getting points for my experience, I dont stand a chance, can you suggest me what I should do to get points for experience ?


What's your points breakdown so far ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Rahul_UK183 said:


> What's your points breakdown so far ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Age - 29 - 30 points
Qualifications - B.Tech Information technology and MBA - 15 points
Work experience - 5 years in total ( 3 years as senior system engineer and 2 years as business analyst ) - not sure whether I will get points for my experience as I fall into ICT business analyst category, and the 3 years senior system engineer wont be considered under this category. - 0 points
PTE - I'm planning to give at the end of june - Mostly will get 10 points 

Spouse - 5 points


----------



## Rahul_UK183

theillusionist said:


> Age - 29 - 30 points
> Qualifications - B.Tech Information technology and MBA - 15 points
> Work experience - 5 years in total ( 3 years as senior system engineer and 2 years as business analyst ) - not sure whether I will get points for my experience as I fall into ICT business analyst category, and the 3 years senior system engineer wont be considered under this category. - 0 points
> PTE - I'm planning to give at the end of june - Mostly will get 10 points
> 
> Spouse - 5 points


Well you definitely have 50 points.

Your best bet is to get 20 in English, very much doable (I am guessing you are good at Eng considering MBA background as well)

Worse case if you end up with 10 in English, go for the 190 route. You will have total 65 points (+5 for state).

Anything less than 70 in 189 has grim chances for BA invite.

65 you still might have a 190 chance. 
Good luck.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Well you definitely have 50 points.
> 
> Your best bet is to get 20 in English, very much doable (I am guessing you are good at Eng considering MBA background as well)
> 
> Worse case if you end up with 10 in English, go for the 190 route. You will have total 65 points (+5 for state).
> 
> Anything less than 70 in 189 has grim chances for BA invite.
> 
> 65 you still might have a 190 chance.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. 
I never understood this 190 route, if you dont mind can you elaborate on that ? Sorry for troubling you much.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I never understood this 190 route, if you dont mind can you elaborate on that ? Sorry for troubling you much.


I am not very well versed with the 190 process as I am an 189 aspirant.

Please go through the below links

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1239201



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Without getting points for my experience, I dont stand a chance, can you suggest me what I should do to get points for experience ?


Rahul_UK183 has replied you correctly.
But still to answer your question -
You can't do anything about exp points. I have read somewhere that, besides the "duties & responsibilities performed" mentioned by applicant, ACS uses Job position title for the assessment. 'Senior System Engineer' does not fit in BA skill. So, it is nearly impossible that it will be considered for experience calculation.

I had worked as software engineer for 2 years before my MBA. I got following assessment for this work period.
- Dates: xxxxxx (0yrs 0mths)
- Position: Technical Associate - *Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO*
- Employer: Tech Mahindra Limited
- Country: INDIA

Initially, I thought that my experience was not considered because my duties/responsibilities were of software development.
But later, one of my friend, who had done BA duties in this same position/role, got his assessment. His experience was also not considered relevant.
So, I think, your experience will also be considered 'Not related'.


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi Friends, I have 60 points including 5 points from sponsorship for ICT BA. Could anybody suggest if I will submit EOI now , when I can expect the invite ...I am ready to wait for 1.10 years.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Sub,

When are you expecting your 189 invitation as I can see you have submitted your EOI with 70 points on 23 Apr 2017?

What wil be the invitation trend this year ,if you have any clue?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## spark53

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi Friends, I have 60 points including 5 points from sponsorship for ICT BA. Could anybody suggest if I will submit EOI now , when I can expect the invite ...I am ready to wait for 1.10 years.


Yes, you can lodge EOI for NSW 190. Chances are slim sooner since there are lots of applicants waiting and many of them with 70+ points. You can work on raising English point to 20 ( if you have 10 now), so when you have 10 points more, your total points with be 70.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Sub# said:


> Rahul_UK183 has replied you correctly.
> But still to answer your question -
> You can't do anything about exp points. I have read somewhere that, besides the "duties & responsibilities performed" mentioned by applicant, ACS uses Job position title for the assessment. 'Senior System Engineer' does not fit in BA skill. So, it is nearly impossible that it will be considered for experience calculation.
> 
> I had worked as software engineer for 2 years before my MBA. I got following assessment for this work period.
> - Dates: xxxxxx (0yrs 0mths)
> - Position: Technical Associate - *Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO*
> - Employer: Tech Mahindra Limited
> - Country: INDIA
> 
> Initially, I thought that my experience was not considered because my duties/responsibilities were of software development.
> But later, one of my friend, who had done BA duties in this same position/role, got his assessment. His experience was also not considered relevant.
> So, I think, your experience will also be considered 'Not related'.


That's interesting. ACS claim only to look at the duties when assessing - presumably to ignore over-blown titles, but it should also work for all titles. I imagine seeing a title that doesn't line up MUST hang around in their thoughts as they review the experience, but they claim it does not. Your experience challenges this.


----------



## Alpha33

*How many points for my experience?*

Hi All,

I am an Engineer+MBA. planning to apply for australian PR for ICT Business Analyst.

Need your help in calculating my points for experience and total. Also want to know if it's sufficient to get the invite? 

Age: 29 

Education: Bachelor of Engineering + 2 years full time Post Graduate Diploma in Management

English: IELTS (L8.5 R9 W7 S8)

Experience: 27 months as Application Developer
33 months as Business Analyst

Total Points= 30 Age+10 English+ 10Experience+ 15 Bachelor education = 65

Queries:
1) Is this points calculation correct? If not, please give corrections.
2) Though my job title was Application Developer, I had done Business Analyst work. So can get that in roles and responsibilities. will it help in Business analyst experience points?
3) Will ACS consider my post graduation and give any extra points?
4)Is the total 65 will get me the invite?


----------



## Sub#

FFacs said:


> That's interesting. ACS claim only to look at the duties when assessing - presumably to ignore over-blown titles, but it should also work for all titles. I imagine seeing a title that doesn't line up MUST hang around in their thoughts as they review the experience, but they claim it does not. Your experience challenges this.


You might be right here. I am not able to dig-out the page/forum where i read that they consider job title as well for assessment.
My friend had also mentioned some SW development activities beside his BA duties. That might also have gone against him.

But anyway, I don't believe completely that ACS would ignore job title & just consider description from candidate. 
As many companies don't issue "Roles and Responsibilities" letters, many candidates get affidavit from senior colleagues for the "roles and responsibilities".
So it is possible to get this affidavit filled with information that suits the candidate's Anzsco (improper act, but possible). So, ACS might be looking at any assessment from multiple angles.


----------



## Sub#

hjauhari said:


> Hi Sub,
> 
> When are you expecting your 189 invitation as I can see you have submitted your EOI with 70 points on 23 Apr 2017?
> 
> What wil be the invitation trend this year ,if you have any clue?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hopefully in August.
75s will rule first month. Then 70s will get some.
But overall, this year (17-18) will be majority used by 70s. But I hope/think that some 65 pointers might get invite in later part of year. But that's my hunch only.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Sub.

But I couldnt find much 75/80 pointers either on this forum nor on immigration list.

so do you still think that both the rounds of July will be consumed by 75/80 pointers?

I believe till Aug end the backlog of 70/75/80 of Apr/May should get clear but still fingures crossed!!

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hjauhari said:


> Hi Sub.
> 
> But I couldnt find much 75/80 pointers either on this forum nor on immigration list.
> 
> so do you still think that both the rounds of July will be consumed by 75/80 pointers?
> 
> I believe till Aug end the backlog of 70/75/80 of Apr/May should get clear but still fingures crossed!!
> 
> Thanks


I am 70 but will earn 5 more exp points on 1st July... i.e. hopefully before the skillselect 1st round of july.

I know few more 70 and 75 in this forum and immitracker.

However I think 70+ should be done by Aug end, maximum September.

A lot of people are now adding their EOIs, let's not forget them.

65 and below should start from Sep, fingers crossed. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Sub# said:


> You might be right here. I am not able to dig-out the page/forum where i read that they consider job title as well for assessment.
> My friend had also mentioned some SW development activities beside his BA duties. That might also have gone against him.
> 
> But anyway, I don't believe completely that ACS would ignore job title & just consider description from candidate.
> As many companies don't issue "Roles and Responsibilities" letters, many candidates get affidavit from senior colleagues for the "roles and responsibilities".
> So it is possible to get this affidavit filled with information that suits the candidate's Anzsco (improper act, but possible). So, ACS might be looking at any assessment from multiple angles.


So, Can I try this ? Experience letter has the designation as "Senior Systems Engineer" , but planning to get a Statutory declaration from my manager / colleague with BA's "roles & responsibilities"


----------



## Sub#

theillusionist said:


> So, Can I try this ? Experience letter has the designation as "Senior Systems Engineer" , but planning to get a Statutory declaration from my manager / colleague with BA's "roles & responsibilities"


Personally, I won't do this. 
Anyway, I think that ACS will see through it.

By the way, this is why i had said that "_ACS might be looking at any assessment from multiple angles."_ i.e. They will use job title as well, for the assessment.


----------



## andreyx108b

theillusionist said:


> So, Can I try this ? Experience letter has the designation as "Senior Systems Engineer" , but planning to get a Statutory declaration from my manager / colleague with BA's "roles & responsibilities"




Be honest. Thats critical for successful migration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thakurajay17

Can anybody tell ?
For instance in my first pte attempt score is 7 each but in second case worst case scenario scored below 7 . In this case can I still claim 7 each which I got in first attempt?


----------



## amabrouk

thakurajay17 said:


> Can anybody tell ?
> For instance in my first pte attempt score is 7 each but in second case worst case scenario scored below 7 . In this case can I still claim 7 each which I got in first attempt?


Yes you can.


----------



## theillusionist

Any of the business analysts who got the assessment done, can you please share the roles & responsibilities content you got it in stamp paper ?


----------



## auspr17

When can i send a PM or how can i send a PM ??
Please let me know so that i dont put not so required information in public... thanks


----------



## auspr17

theillusionist said:


> Any of the business analysts who got the assessment done, can you please share the roles & responsibilities content you got it in stamp paper ?


Why dont we try to see if we convince each other with the R&R...to the best of our knowledge by referring the information on the gov au site and forum experienced people... thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

auspr17 said:


> When can i send a PM or how can i send a PM ??
> Please let me know so that i dont put not so required information in public... thanks




You need to have 5 messages as a minimum and receiver 5 minimum too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspirant1

I applied EOI on 1-June-2016 (1 year back) with 60 points for 189 System Analyst, which then came down to 55 points on 13 May 2017 and recently went up to 65 points on 3 June 2017.
By when can I expect the invite?


----------



## NB

aspirant1 said:


> I applied EOI on 1-June-2016 (1 year back) with 60 points for 189 System Analyst, which then came down to 55 points on 13 May 2017 and recently went up to 65 points on 3 June 2017.
> By when can I expect the invite?


Forget all past dates. They are history 
For all practical purposes you have lodged your application on 3rd June 2017

, I guess, you can expect an invite Only after September 2017 as the number of applications in 189 have gone up after the 457 curtailment and I would not be surprised if you had to wait even more.

A lot of members have recently scored 20 in English and they are all in the queue for an invite with high scores 

With 70 points I am not sure that I will get an invite in July or not

Cheers


----------



## auspr17

hello all,

I want to get opinion from people who have got positive results for acs assessment for ICT BA ...so
anybody who completed the acs assessment with positive results can help me with review of ICT BA roles and responsibilities (R&R)... please pm me .. thanks in advance..


----------



## aspirant1

newbienz said:


> Forget all past dates. They are history
> For all practical purposes you have lodged your application on 3rd June 2017
> 
> , I guess, you can expect an invite Only after September 2017 as the number of applications in 189 have gone up after the 457 curtailment and I would not be surprised if you had to wait even more.
> 
> A lot of members have recently scored 20 in English and they are all in the queue for an invite with high scores
> 
> With 70 points I am not sure that I will get an invite in July or not
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.
Did that reset happen because my score went below 60 at a given time? or did the quota got full?


----------



## auspr17

aspirant1 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Did that reset happen because my score went below 60 at a given time? or did the quota got full?


The new set of invites are going to start from July 2017 ... and i think all stopped as the end date for the year 2016-17 has reached .. now 2017-18 is going to start i guess from July 2017..correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## NB

aspirant1 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Did that reset happen because my score went below 60 at a given time? or did the quota got full?


Every time there is a change in your score, the clock is reset.
Change in points is the only criteria

Cheers


----------



## auspr17

newbienz said:


> Every time there is a change in your score, the clock is reset.
> Change in points is the only criteria
> 
> Cheers


Thanks .. i didn't get to that point so i didn't knew that there is clock .. my bad i assumed anyway i got to know some new information ... thanks for clarifying and apologies for the previous post... 

Can i ask you for the help in finding a ICT BA with positive skill assessment willing to help me with a review and also share the R&R for my reference only thanks ..


----------



## NB

auspr17 said:


> Thanks .. i didn't get to that point so i didn't knew that there is clock .. my bad i assumed anyway i got to know some new information ... thanks for clarifying and apologies for the previous post...
> 
> Can i ask you for the help in finding a ICT BA with positive skill assessment willing to help me with a review and also share the R&R for my reference only thanks ..


No apologies needed.
We are here to help each other out.

I am not the best person to advise you on your other query.
I am sure some other member will help you out

Cheers


----------



## auspr17

newbienz said:


> No apologies needed.
> We are here to help each other out.
> 
> I am not the best person to advise you on your other query.
> I am sure some other member will help you out
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz... thanks for the reply .. i am also hoping to get a helping hand but i have been trying for quiet some time i guess... i know i dont have to completely dependent .. but i guess since they are through the process and lil assurance on the work we did would be nice .. or else i would be on my toes all the time till i get the results from ACS...
hoping somebody read this and offers some help .. thanks in advance


----------



## spark53

auspr17 said:


> Thanks .. i didn't get to that point so i didn't knew that there is clock .. my bad i assumed anyway i got to know some new information ... thanks for clarifying and apologies for the previous post...
> 
> Can i ask you for the help in finding a ICT BA with positive skill assessment willing to help me with a review and also share the R&R for my reference only thanks ..


There is set of responsibilities for each of occupations that I believe assessment authorities use or take reference. I have seen for ICT BA. You may take that as reference and align your own responsibilities. You can Google for that, or if I find the link, will share.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

auspr17 said:


> The new set of invites are going to start from July 2017 ... and i think all stopped as the end date for the year 2016-17 has reached .. now 2017-18 is going to start i guess from July 2017..correct me if i am wrong...


Is that really your DOE will not change from the time you filled your EOI. So if in June 16th you filed your EOI then that will be your date for calculation. When it did go to 65 ? 
Last draw the cut off was 70 and the moment it comes back to 65, you will get invited in that round itself. Last year 65 was cleared till Aug16. 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ram2409 said:


> Is that really your DOE will not change from the time you filled your EOI. So if in June 16th you filed your EOI then that will be your date for calculation. When it did go to 65 ?
> Last draw the cut off was 70 and the moment it comes back to 65, you will get invited in that round itself. Last year 65 was cleared till Aug16.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


You have not understood fully how the point systems works

Last year 65 was never cleared fully in the entire year as nobody with 60 points was ever invited .
Had all the 65 Points been cleared then atleast 1 60 pointer would have been invited 

In Aug 2016 only a few 65 pointers were invited based on seniority and there were plenty still left in queue.

So don't give false hopes to members that the moment the cutoff reaches 65, all those with 65 points will get invited 
In the current scenario 65 pointers will always be invited on seniority basis and presumably the waiting time would be 3/4 months

Cheers


----------



## Ram2409

newbienz said:


> You have not understood fully how the point systems works
> 
> Last year 65 was never cleared fully in the entire year as nobody with 60 points was ever invited .
> Had all the 65 Points been cleared then atleast 1 60 pointer would have been invited
> 
> In Aug 2016 only a few 65 pointers were invited based on seniority and there were plenty still left in queue.
> 
> So don't give false hopes to members that the moment the cutoff reaches 65, all those with 65 points will get invited
> In the current scenario 65 pointers will always be invited on seniority basis and presumably the waiting time would be 3/4 months
> 
> Cheers


You missed to read in between, the DOE is an important factor. 65 points with DOE in June 16 has a better chance than any filed in 2017. Not a fault info mate..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Ram2409 said:


> You missed to read in between, the DOE is an important factor. 65 points with DOE in June 16 has a better chance than any filed in 2017. Not a fault info mate..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


I think you probably know how it works, but are struggling to get this across. 

For clarity it's not a case of "better chances", 189 is strictly by score, then by DoE. A 65 pointer with a DoE in August 2016 doesn't have a "better chance" than one with a DoE in 2017. They WILL be invited first, point. Worth noting that all 65 point 189s from June 2016 have already been invited. The DoE of the last 65 pointer to be invited is in August 2016. 

This year (16/17) saw a trickle of 65 point invites each round, after the 70+ pointers had taken the majority of invites (it seems). There were a couple of weird round with double and triple invites that moved the needle forwards a lot. Had it not been for these round I think the 65 point DoE would have stuck around early July. 

I filed my 189 EOI in Sept 2016. I think realistically it will take way more than 1 year for this to reach the front of the queue, if at all. IMHO I think anyone filing 189 at 65 points now might struggle to gain an invite before it expires. Just my point of view. It will become pretty obvious when the 70 pointers start getting invited. If it's moving forward at about 16 days per round, we'll know the situation.


----------



## theillusionist

*Lets help each other*



auspr17 said:


> Why dont we try to see if we convince each other with the R&R...to the best of our knowledge by referring the information on the gov au site and forum experienced people... thanks


Hey auspr17,

You and me are in same boat,as we are planning to send our docs for assessment, but we need someone to help us out in framing/ reviewing the R&R for the ICT BA. 

Seems no one is up for it. 

Let us at least help each other . What say bro ? 

If you are fine with it , PM me.


----------



## spark53

theillusionist said:


> Hey auspr17,
> 
> You and me are in same boat,as we are planning to send our docs for assessment, but we need someone to help us out in framing/ reviewing the R&R for the ICT BA.
> 
> Seems no one is up for it.
> 
> Let us at least help each other . What say bro ?
> 
> If you are fine with it , PM me.


I can help with generalised R&R of BA. I had positive skill assessment. Some references would be useful for you to get ideas and align yours one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

spark53 said:


> I can help with generalised R&R of BA. I had positive skill assessment. Some references would be useful for you to get ideas and align yours one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


the only thing, author should avoid plagiarizing


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi Friends,

If I submit EOI with 65 points ( 10 points regional area) for ICT BA 
..in that case what are the chances to get invitation ? 
And how much time it will take ?


----------



## singh_13

theillusionist said:


> Hey auspr17,
> 
> You and me are in same boat,as we are planning to send our docs for assessment, but we need someone to help us out in framing/ reviewing the R&R for the ICT BA.
> 
> Seems no one is up for it.
> 
> Let us at least help each other . What say bro ?
> 
> If you are fine with it , PM me.


Guys - go to the Aus DBPI website and there you will find a doc stating expected R&R for a particular job code. I just re phrased each and every line in my own word and got my result. Just do that.


----------



## FFacs

theillusionist said:


> Hey auspr17,
> 
> You and me are in same boat,as we are planning to send our docs for assessment, but we need someone to help us out in framing/ reviewing the R&R for the ICT BA.
> 
> Seems no one is up for it.
> 
> Let us at least help each other . What say bro ?
> 
> If you are fine with it , PM me.


No one is up for it because:


No one here is a bona fide expert
any hint of plagiarism​ can have serious consequences
because ACS already publishes a list of expected activities
because​, without wishing to sound hard, writing out what yoy do for a job ahould be fairly straighforward. it worries me when people need hand holding at this stage. i wonder how the individual will survive relocation


----------



## Alpha33

*How can I get 5 experience points?*

I am also a BA like you and have similar education pattern.

Please guide.

Profile Details:

1) Engineering in IT

2) Application Developer with 27 months of S/w development experience

3) MBA in Finance (2 years full time)

4) 33 months of BA experience

From both companies, I can try and get Analyst Programmer Roles and Responsibilities over the company letterhead.

Will it help me to get 5 points for experience?

Experience (5 Years - 2 Years) = 3 Years


----------



## FFacs

Alpha33 said:


> I am also a BA like you and have similar education pattern.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Profile Details:
> 
> 1) Engineering in IT
> 
> 2) Application Developer with 27 months of S/w development experience
> 
> 3) MBA in Finance (2 years full time)
> 
> 4) 33 months of BA experience
> 
> From both companies, I can try and get Analyst Programmer Roles and Responsibilities over the company letterhead.
> 
> Will it help me to get 5 points for experience?
> 
> Experience (5 Years - 2 Years) = 3 Years


That depends entirely on how your "Engineering in IT" is assessed. No-one here can tell you that. You can gain confidence by checking ACS' assessment criteria for units studied against your own mark sheet. It's on their site.


----------



## auspr17

Hi spark53, thanks for extending the help.. I just wanted some one who had gone through the process and completed assessment successfully to review.. Which is an attempt to get things right before they go wrong and not hand holding nobody is asking to write rnr anyway I have got the rnr from companies so I don't think I have to worry to much as the docs are ready for submission to ACS after last check in I gave everything to submit... Thanks again for support


----------



## spark53

auspr17 said:


> Hi spark53, thanks for extending the help.. I just wanted some one who had gone through the process and completed assessment successfully to review.. Which is an attempt to get things right before they go wrong and not hand holding nobody is asking to write rnr anyway I have got the rnr from companies so I don't think I have to worry to much as the docs are ready for submission to ACS after last check in I gave everything to submit... Thanks again for support


You are absolutely right. Before you submit for ACS review you may want to check it against the R&R already given by DIBP as a reference, and see if you can align it within reasonable area. Alignment, as I said, is very important to help getting right result. People sometime misunderstand this. But as long as you are clear about your duties, and compile it in a way to represent your occupation that is the SOL, it should be good.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

Alpha33 said:


> I am also a BA like you and have similar education pattern.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Profile Details:
> 
> 1) Engineering in IT
> 
> 2) Application Developer with 27 months of S/w development experience
> 
> 3) MBA in Finance (2 years full time)
> 
> 4) 33 months of BA experience
> 
> From both companies, I can try and get Analyst Programmer Roles and Responsibilities over the company letterhead.
> 
> Will it help me to get 5 points for experience?
> 
> Experience (5 Years - 2 Years) = 3 Years


I am not sure why you are mentioning that you can get letter from companies for "Analyst Programmer Roles and Responsibilities ". First decide, which Anzsco code you are going to apply.

If you apply for SW engineer/developer Anzsco & if you can prove that you worked for SW development in your second job as well, then your entire experience will (probably) get considered & you will get points for experience.
[Please note that ACS considers both Role/title & responsibilities for the assessment]


But If you are applying for BA code, *I think* following will be assessment for you
-
1) Engineering in IT - "_assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_"

2) Application Developer with 27 months of S/w development experience - "_Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO_"

3) MBA in Finance (2 years full time) - _ACS does not assess MBA_

4) 33 months of BA experience - _The employment after xx-month-xx-year(2 years from start date of this second job) is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code_
i.e. initial 2 years of this experience is used to meet suitability criteria. Experience after that can be used to calculate points.


----------



## Sub#

There are many people who have done Engineering (IT, computer) & MBA; & worked as developer followed BA/consultant. Many of them have doubts about assessment.
Let me state how I got assessed for 261111. This will give an idea to people who are in doubt about how ACS assesses.

*BE (Bachelor of Engineering in IT) -*
Assessment - _Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from xxx University completed month-year has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing._

*Worked as SW engineer/Developer for 2+ years -*
Assessment - _Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO_

*Left job & did MBA (Finance + IT) for 2 years -*
Assessment - ACS does not assess MBA. They ignored it. No points.

*Started Job as BA/Consultant after MBA, in month-year XXXX (Experience of 9+ years in this role)-*
Assessment - _The following employment after year xxxx+2 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code_
So, Out of my 9+ years of experience, 2 years are used to meet suitability criteria. Remaining 7 years experience can be considered for points calculation. Thus, I got only 15 points for experience.

Initially I thought that I would get 20 points, as my total experience is 11/12 years. But that is not the case, as you can see in above details.

Hope this information is useful.


----------



## theillusionist

Sub# said:


> 3) MBA in Finance (2 years full time) - _ACS does not assess MBA_


Hi,

How do you say that "ACS does not assess MBA?"

So does that mean, that whatever experience we have post MBA is calculated for points ?


----------



## yikes297

Sub# said:


> So, Out of my 9+ years of experience, 2 years are used to meet suitability criteria. Remaining 7 years experience can be considered for points calculation. Thus, I got only 15 points for experience.
> 
> Initially I thought that I would get 20 points, as my total experience is 11/12 years. But that is not the case, as you can see in above details.
> 
> Hope this information is useful.


Just out of curiosity, your work experience is within Australia or outside of Australia? The reason I am asking is, my work experience points are 15, but that's because I have more than 8 years of experience as BA outside of Australia.


----------



## Sub#

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you say that "ACS does not assess MBA?"
> 
> So does that mean, that whatever experience we have post MBA is calculated for points ?


ACS assesses computer skill/experience/education.
MBA as such is not directly related to computer skill. Thus, it is not relevant for BA-Anzsco/ACS.
MBA/Manager skills are assessed by different organization in Australia.

About second question -
If I were to have BA job before MBA, ACS would have considered it valid.
Whether job-experience is Post MBA or Pre MBA does not matter. What matters is if the experience is relevant.


----------



## Sub#

yikes297 said:


> Just out of curiosity, your work experience is within Australia or outside of Australia? The reason I am asking is, my work experience points are 15, but that's because I have more than 8 years of experience as BA outside of Australia.


My all experience is outside of Australia.
btw My question to you - How come you have 15 points for exp ? Did ACS deduct 2yrs out of 8 yrs for meeting suitability?


----------



## yikes297

Sub# said:


> My all experience is outside of Australia.
> btw My question to you - How come you have 15 points for exp ? Did ACS deduct 2yrs out of 8 yrs for meeting suitability?


That's because at the time of ACS assessment, my actual working experience was 12 years. ACS assessed 10 years eligible for points claim. Maximum point awarded for work experience outside of Australia is 15, and a minimum of 8 years of eligible skilled experience years needed to obtain 15. Since I had 10 years I qualified for 15. 

On the point for MBA, I agree it is irrelevant for ACS assessment as my MBA qualification did not contribute anything towards points claim ( neither in experience nor education).


----------



## Sub#

yikes297 said:


> That's because at the time of ACS assessment, my actual working experience was 12 years. ACS assessed 10 years eligible for points claim. Maximum point awarded for work experience outside of Australia is 15, and a minimum of 8 years of eligible skilled experience years needed to obtain 15. Since I had 10 years I qualified for 15.
> 
> On the point for MBA, I agree it is irrelevant for ACS assessment as my MBA qualification did not contribute anything towards points claim ( neither in experience nor education).


OK.you are right...I misread your earlier post.

BTW after reading your post i realized one mistake in my earlier post ...let me correct it so that people don't get misguided...


----------



## Sub#

My corrected post about point calculation is as below (Errors marked in Red). Writing new post as I cannot edit earlier one.
==========================
There are many people who have done Engineering (IT, computer) & MBA; & worked as developer followed BA/consultant. Many of them have doubts about assessment.
Let me state how I got assessed for 261111. This will give an idea to people who are in doubt about how ACS assesses.

*BE (Bachelor of Engineering in IT) -*
Assessment - _Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from xxx University completed month-year has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing._

*Worked as SW engineer/Developer for 2+ years -*
Assessment - _Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO_

*Left job & did MBA (Finance + IT) for 2 years -*
Assessment - ACS does not assess MBA. They ignored it. No points.

*Started Job as BA/Consultant after MBA, in month-year XXXX (Experience of 9+ years in this role)-*
Assessment - _The following employment after year xxxx+2 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code_
So, Out of my 9+ years of experience, 2 years are used to meet suitability criteria. Remaining 7 years experience can be considered for points calculation. Thus, I got only 10 points (Not 15 as stated earlier) for experience.

Initially I thought that I would get 15 points(Not 20 as stated earlier), as my total experience is 11/12 years. But that is not the case, as you can see in above details.

Hope this information is useful.


----------



## molaboy

morning guys,

i submitted EOI and got invited 3 years back but didn't pursue because of a promotion but now thinking of doing it again.

just want to check if my understanding is correct of the current process to submit EOI

1. Police Clearance is now needed, last time only required when invited for visa processing
2. Spouse needs to produce Functional English evidence, , last time only required when invited for visa processing


----------



## NB

molaboy said:


> morning guys,
> 
> i submitted EOI and got invited 3 years back but didn't pursue because of a promotion but now thinking of doing it again.
> 
> just want to check if my understanding is correct of the current process to submit EOI
> 
> 1. Police Clearance is now needed, last time only required when invited for visa processing
> 2. Spouse needs to produce Functional English evidence, , last time only required when invited for visa processing


1. Not required for EOI
2. Not required for EOI

Both will be needed only when applying for visa.
But if you are serious, then better to start the process 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> How do you say that "ACS does not assess MBA?"
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean, that whatever experience we have post MBA is calculated for points ?




Mba is vetassess, you then can do Previous learning route.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspirant1

My wife is BTech (mechanical) with 5.1 years of work experience in IT. All job responsibilities matches to that of BA. 
Does ACS deduct 5 years or 6 years for IT work exp with BTech in mechanical?


----------



## hannibalthegr8

aspirant1 said:


> My wife is BTech (mechanical) with 5.1 years of work experience in IT. All job responsibilities matches to that of BA.
> Does ACS deduct 5 years or 6 years for IT work exp with BTech in mechanical?


If its for partner skills then its fine, but if its for Primary then she may not get points.


----------



## andreyx108b

hannibalthegr8 said:


> If its for partner skills then its fine, but if its for Primary then she may not get points.




Well, if she gets assessed properly then why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86

*will i be invited in the next round?*

Hi,

initially i had submitted my EOI (189) on* 7th Dec 2016 with 65 points.*
I updated my EOI with *75 points on 10th June 2017.* How likely am i to be invited in the next round?


----------



## NB

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> initially i had submitted my EOI (189) on* 7th Dec 2016 with 65 points.*
> I updated my EOI with *75 points on 10th June 2017.* How likely am i to be invited in the next round?


Please give your ANZSCO Code

Cheers


----------



## auspr17

singh_13 said:


> Guys - go to the Aus DBPI website and there you will find a doc stating expected R&R for a particular job code. I just re phrased each and every line in my own word and got my result. Just do that.


Thanks Singh_13, this is what we wanted in the form of support all we need is pointers and if somebody who has finished the ACs with +ve result they can advise us and provide comments that is all we need... which anyway i have re-phrased the existing roles and responsibilities in my own words and got the document from the company on letter head so all good waiting on document from a company after which i should be able to apply for the ACS this week.

Thanks,


----------



## theillusionist

Sub# said:


> ACS assesses computer skill/experience/education.
> MBA as such is not directly related to computer skill. Thus, it is not relevant for BA-Anzsco/ACS.
> MBA/Manager skills are assessed by different organization in Australia.
> 
> About second question -
> If I were to have BA job before MBA, ACS would have considered it valid.
> Whether job-experience is Post MBA or Pre MBA does not matter. What matters is if the experience is relevant.



In my case, I did Engineering (IT) and served first employer as Senior system engineer, but responsibilities were of a BA. then I did MBA for 2 years, now again working in IT field as Business Analyst for 2 years.... So will 5 years be considered as relevant experience under 261111 code, I know they will deduct 2 years of experience. But only if they consider 5, and then deduct 2 , will be having 3 years of experience and get 5 points


----------



## theillusionist

auspr17 said:


> Thanks Singh_13, this is what we wanted in the form of support all we need is pointers and if somebody who has finished the ACs with +ve result they can advise us and provide comments that is all we need... which anyway i have re-phrased the existing roles and responsibilities in my own words and got the document from the company on letter head so all good waiting on document from a company after which i should be able to apply for the ACS this week.
> 
> Thanks,


Here my query is, consider we have worked with two employers in that case responsibilities from both the employer will be almost same. But wont's ACS feel it is redundant/exact copy paste kind ?


----------



## FFacs

theillusionist said:


> Here my query is, consider we have worked with two employers in that case responsibilities from both the employer will be almost same. But wont's ACS feel it is redundant/exact copy paste kind ?


Only if you're copy pasting. If I told you to write 10 bullet points describing your day yesterday, then asked you to do the same 5 hours later, there would be differences. Likewise if two managers had to report your duties,there would be differences... even if they were describing the same job. The idea is not to take the ACS description and paste that in your R&Rs with a few tweaks, but to record a list of things you do or did that represent the vast majority of your paid duties


----------



## aspirant1

hannibalthegr8 said:


> If its for partner skills then its fine, but if its for Primary then she may not get points.


Yes, its for partner skills. 
How many out of her 5.1 years of IT work exp will ACS not consider since she is BTech Mechanical?


----------



## andreyx108b

aspirant1 said:


> Yes, its for partner skills.
> 
> How many out of her 5.1 years of IT work exp will ACS not consider since she is BTech Mechanical?




Has this degree any relation to IT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

My former employer and present employer are not willing to give the R&R in letter pad, is ACS fine in accepting the both the employee reference letter in Statutory declaration ?


----------



## NB

theillusionist said:


> My former employer and present employer are not willing to give the R&R in letter pad, is ACS fine in accepting the both the employee reference letter in Statutory declaration ?


Statutory declaration should be used as a last resort only
But it also has to supported by any one of the 3 secondary evidence mandated by ACS

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> Statutory declaration should be used as a last resort only
> But it also has to supported by any one of the 3 secondary evidence mandated by ACS
> 
> Cheers


By secondary evidence you mean employment proof like payslip / tax etc ? 

Or something else ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Rahul_UK183 said:


> By secondary evidence you mean employment proof like payslip / tax etc ?
> 
> Or something else ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi,

How did you manage to complete medical even before invitation?I guess we need to have HAP ID which is provided by DIBP?what is the validity of medical?

Thanks


----------



## hjauhari

*work permit Vs PR*

Hello Folks,

I have lodged EOI under 189 for my wife and myslef,Please help me as I am in great dilemma regarding work permit Vs PR?

Actually Case is like this-

There is an onsite opportunity available in australia for my wife from her company and we want to grab that opportunity.Now here are few points for which I am confused-
1)Should She tell in her company that we have applied PR thats why we want to grab onsite oportunity? but I feel organization may take it as negative and may doubt that since you will settle there you will leave our company and opportunity will be vanished.

2) we should be keep quite regarding PR application and let the company initiate her work permit and parallely we can go ahead with PR processing? 

Please suggest which option1 or 2 will be better?

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you manage to complete medical even before invitation?I guess we need to have HAP ID which is provided by DIBP?what is the validity of medical?
> 
> Thanks


Medical I believe is valid for 1 year, just like PCC.

Medicals can be done even before invite, see the process below

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## andreyx108b

theillusionist said:


> My former employer and present employer are not willing to give the R&R in letter pad, is ACS fine in accepting the both the employee reference letter in Statutory declaration ?




Yes provided by senior colleague.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> By secondary evidence you mean employment proof like payslip / tax etc ?
> 
> Or something else ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include ONE of the following as supporting
evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
· Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
· Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
· Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

Cheers


----------



## sam2017

I see no 261111/2 approvals off late in immitracker. When can I expect an approval from NSW with 80 points?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sam2017 said:


> I see no 261111/2 approvals off late in immitracker. When can I expect an approval from NSW with 80 points?


When did u submit 190 EOI with 80 points ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sam2017 said:


> I see no 261111/2 approvals off late in immitracker. When can I expect an approval from NSW with 80 points?


You have lodged your visa application with DIBP and not NSW
You are confusing the members when you write NSW

The role of NSW was limited to sending you the invite which they have done and their role is over 

Now it's only DIBP role all the way

DIBP does not give priority for applications with higher points when processing grants

It's the quality of the documents submitted which matter and how many applications ahead of you waiting to be processed in the class you have applied for

In the latest data published by DIBP, they have increased the time required for processing grants under 190 to 7 months and 13months

Cheers


----------



## sam2017

newbienz said:


> You have lodged your visa application with DIBP and not NSW
> You are confusing the members when you write NSW
> 
> The role of NSW was limited to sending you the invite which they have done and their role is over
> 
> Now it's only DIBP role all the way
> 
> DIBP does not give priority for applications with higher points when processing grants
> 
> It's the quality of the documents submitted which matter and how many applications ahead of you waiting to be processed in the class you have applied for
> 
> In the latest data published by DIBP, they have increased the time required for processing grants under 190 to 7 months and 13months
> 
> Cheers




Thanks thats helpful. I didn't mean to confuse anyone. Apologies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam2017

newbienz said:


> You have lodged your visa application with DIBP and not NSW
> You are confusing the members when you write NSW
> 
> The role of NSW was limited to sending you the invite which they have done and their role is over
> 
> Now it's only DIBP role all the way
> 
> DIBP does not give priority for applications with higher points when processing grants
> 
> It's the quality of the documents submitted which matter and how many applications ahead of you waiting to be processed in the class you have applied for
> 
> In the latest data published by DIBP, they have increased the time required for processing grants under 190 to 7 months and 13months
> 
> Cheers




newbienz: If you look at immitracker, for few 190 cases lodged in Late May 2017, CO Contact is done after 11 days from date of lodgement. All these CO Contacts are from Adelaide CO Team for range of occupations including System analysts. While its true that processing timeline have been updated looking at backlogs, it can not be ignored that processing is progressing for recent visa applications irrespective of new timelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sam2017 said:


> newbienz: If you look at immitracker, for few 190 cases lodged in Late May 2017, CO Contact is done after 11 days from date of lodgement. All these CO Contacts are from Adelaide CO Team for range of occupations including System analysts. While its true that processing timeline have been updated looking at backlogs, it can not be ignored that processing is progressing for recent visa applications irrespective of new timelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only time will tell
But DIBP data if published in public domain, especially in an area that is so widely quoted and tracked, I believe would have some solid basis

Cheers


----------



## srijai

Subscribing...

Points:70
EOI: 12th May for 189
code: 261111


----------



## andreyx108b

sam2017 said:


> I see no 261111/2 approvals off late in immitracker. When can I expect an approval from NSW with 80 points?




Once new fin. Year starts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Hi,

Are you aware whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic score for immigration purpose?
If no, any idea how to get this confirmed?

Thanks,
Iti Sharma


----------



## NB

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you aware whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic score for immigration purpose?
> If no, any idea how to get this confirmed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti Sharma


It is accepted
You can check all the tests which are accepted by DIBP


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt

Cheers


----------



## samanthaat88

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you aware whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic score for immigration purpose?
> If no, any idea how to get this confirmed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti Sharma


Both IELTS and PTE Acadamic test are acceptable...

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Thank you so much. British Council too was in doubt whether DIBP considers IELTS Academic score for applying PR.




itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you aware whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic score for immigration purpose?
> If no, any idea how to get this confirmed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti Sharma





samanthaat88 said:


> Both IELTS and PTE Acadamic test are acceptable...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic score for immigration purpose?
> 
> If no, any idea how to get this confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Iti Sharma




It does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Obviously go with the second option


----------



## amabrouk

Guys,

Do 65 pointers have a chance on coming year? I have my EOI submitted on 31st Jan 2017.

Thanks


----------



## NB

amabrouk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do 65 pointers have a chance on coming year? I have my EOI submitted on 31st Jan 2017.
> 
> Thanks


All 65 pointers till 11th August. 2016 have been cleared 

But this year the competition is expected to be more aggressive so you may have wait another 7/8 months
Of course the picture right now is very foggy and after the July rounds results are out, a more accurate prediction may be possible 

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Do 65 pointers have a chance on coming year? I have my EOI submitted on 31st Jan 2017.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> All 65 pointers till 11th August. 2016 have been cleared
> 
> But this year the competition is expected to be more aggressive so you may have wait another 7/8 months
> Of course the picture right now is very foggy and after the July rounds results are out, a more accurate prediction may be possible
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I believe by 7/8 months by March, the quota of the coming year will be over.


----------



## dvinoth86

*anyone got the invite today?*

anyone got the invite today?


----------



## FFacs

dvinoth86 said:


> anyone got the invite today?


For 189? No. 2611xx closed some time back. New year starts shortly


----------



## dvinoth86

FFacs said:


> For 189? No. 2611xx closed some time back. New year starts shortly



yes for 189 and for system analyst skillset..
I thought that the new visa cycle already started. I thought new visa cycle started on june 7th. anyidea when is the new visa cycle starts?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

dvinoth86 said:


> yes for 189 and for system analyst skillset..
> I thought that the new visa cycle already started. I thought new visa cycle started on june 7th. anyidea when is the new visa cycle starts?


New cycle starts from 1st July 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88

Rahul_UK183 said:


> New cycle starts from 1st July
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


When will they publish the new Ceiling Values.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

samanthaat88 said:


> When will they publish the new Ceiling Values.


All updates should be available maximum by 1st July 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> All updates should be available maximum by 1st July
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Hopefully positive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Hi everyone,

I have an EOI for 189 for Systems Analyst. If I plan to utilize the same EOI for 190 for Victoria (hoping that they refresh their quota from July 1), will my DOE be pushed for 189 as well ?

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish

Hi Rahul,

your IED (initial entry date) would be sooner than expected because of you completing the medical exam well in advance.. Normally, your IED is atleast an year from the day you receive your PR.


----------



## jsabarish

Rahul_UK183 said:


> By secondary evidence you mean employment proof like payslip / tax etc ?
> 
> Or something else ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi Rahul,

your IED (initial entry date) would be sooner than expected because of you completing the medical exam well in advance.. Normally, your IED is atleast an year from the day you receive your PR.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jsabarish said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> your IED (initial entry date) would be sooner than expected because of you completing the medical exam well in advance.. Normally, your IED is atleast an year from the day you receive your PR.


Yes I am aware and prepared for that.
IED shouldnt be sooner than May 2018.

And I am hopeful for an invite in July / Aug 2017. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yes I am aware and prepared for that.
> IED shouldnt be sooner than May 2018.
> 
> And I am hopeful for an invite in July / Aug 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thought of letting you know if you already did not. It lit my brain to go for a medical examination, then when I analyzed the consequences, thought of waiting...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jsabarish said:


> Thought of letting you know if you already did not. It lit my brain to go for a medical examination, then when I analyzed the consequences, thought of waiting...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks. Sure I did factor all of that and did my medical and PCC.

I will lodge visa as soon as I get my invite in July.
All pre-requisites are ready.

And hopefully I should get visa in 10 months, if not then my hard luck. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jsabarish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have an EOI for 189 for Systems Analyst. If I plan to utilize the same EOI for 190 for Victoria (hoping that they refresh their quota from July 1), will my DOE be pushed for 189 as well ?
> 
> Thanks


VIC you can apply directly on their website once they open for ICT application on 1st July

You need not disturb your EOI and add 190 to it
So your EOI will participate in the Skillselect rounds

Cheers


----------



## samanthaat88

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> VIC you can apply directly on their website once they open for ICT application on 1st July
> 
> You need not disturb your EOI and add 190 to it
> So your EOI will participate in the Skillselect rounds
> 
> Cheers




Better to have 2 or 3 EOIs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senps

Guys, 

Can I keep hopes in this financial year? NSW, VIC, SA etc....


----------



## samanthaat88

senps said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can I keep hopes in this financial year? NSW, VIC, SA etc....


Can I know your points Break down...

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

senps said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can I keep hopes in this financial year? NSW, VIC, SA etc....


Difficult to say. It's not 100% clear how Victoria will operate. It appears that they will use DIBP scoring (or parts of the scoring) to restrict applications, and then assess these in the same manner as other skills. If that's the case it comes own to where they draw the line for invites.


----------



## senps

samanthaat88 said:


> Can I know your points Break down...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



Points : Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 (3 Yrs) IELTS: 10 Partner: 05 
Total : 60+5


----------



## Shail25

senps said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can I keep hopes in this financial year? NSW, VIC, SA etc....


@Senps: 60/65 is a long shot. 

If possible try giving PTE and increasing your score, which might better your chances of getting a State invite.


----------



## samanthaat88

senps said:


> Points : Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 (3 Yrs) IELTS: 10 Partner: 05
> Total : 60+5


Most of 70 pointers will get clear by 189 this time. As a BA you need minimum of 70 (65+5) points for the 190. And again it depends on state.


----------



## jsabarish

New SOL released but 190 SOL does not have our occupation... Victoria released one having ours.... 

How should we interpret this ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jsabarish said:


> New SOL released but 190 SOL does not have our occupation... Victoria released one having ours....
> 
> How should we interpret this ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What is your occupation?

Cheers


----------



## jsabarish

newbienz said:


> What is your occupation?
> 
> Cheers


261112

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

Guys,

You think 65/70 have chance this year for SA?

Thanks.


----------



## samanthaat88

jsabarish said:


> New SOL released but 190 SOL does not have our occupation... Victoria released one having ours....
> 
> How should we interpret this ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What I feel is for 190 visa we need to mix both list and Make a Soup. ...
 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

samanthaat88 said:


> What I feel is for 190 visa we need to mix both list and Make a Soup. ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Agreed... After a thorough read...

But I believe SBS is misleading people.. and the legal articles are not easy to understand in one read, if you know what I mean 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## senps

FFacs said:


> Difficult to say. It's not 100% clear how Victoria will operate. It appears that they will use DIBP scoring (or parts of the scoring) to restrict applications, and then assess these in the same manner as other skills. If that's the case it comes own to where they draw the line for invites.


By having 3 years of experience can I apply for VIC or SA for State sponsorship?


----------



## NB

senps said:


> By having 3 years of experience can I apply for VIC or SA for State sponsorship?


3 years experience may not be the only requirement 

You have to see the total requirements for your occupation code such as English etc. in the states you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## senps

newbienz said:


> 3 years experience may not be the only requirement
> 
> You have to see the total requirements for your occupation code such as English etc. in the states you are interested in
> 
> Cheers


Yes, Got it. But, Please have a look of my signature and let me know am I eligible to apply VIC or SA?


----------



## samanthaat88

senps said:


> Yes, Got it. But, Please have a look of my signature and let me know am I eligible to apply VIC or SA?


5 years experience is needed to apply For VIC as a BA.
SA still didnt publish their Requirements for 2017/2018 Financial year.


----------



## raghavcv

Hi,

I have a query with respect to 190 SS and below are my details.

Systems Analyst (261112)
Points: 65 with SS 
English : 7+
Education: BE (Mechanical)
ACS result: 1 year relevant

I have 7+ years of related work experience but ACS has deducted 6 yrs as its non-IT education and ended up with 1 year of relevant work exp as per ACS result. As per new Vic requirements, my ANZSCO code should have minimum of 3 years experience.

Do i meet this 3 years minimum work exp of Victoria even though ACS has considered only 1 year whereas overall 7 years of work exp i have.

Please suggest asap. Thanks in advance


----------



## samanthaat88

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query with respect to 190 SS and below are my details.
> 
> Systems Analyst (261112)
> Points: 65 with SS
> English : 7+
> Education: BE (Mechanical)
> ACS result: 1 year relevant
> 
> I have 7+ years of related work experience but ACS has deducted 6 yrs as its non-IT education and ended up with 1 year of relevant work exp as per ACS result. As per new Vic requirements, my ANZSCO code should have minimum of 3 years experience.
> 
> Do i meet this 3 years minimum work exp of Victoria even though ACS has considered only 1 year whereas overall 7 years of work exp i have.
> 
> Please suggest asap. Thanks in advance


Victoria will count it as a 1 year experience. 
Because they reduced that 6 years for your educational requirements. So they do not consider it as a experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

samanthaat88 said:


> 5 years experience is needed to apply For VIC as a BA.
> SA still didnt publish their Requirements for 2017/2018 Financial year.




Can you point to the source please? It was always 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query with respect to 190 SS and below are my details.
> 
> Systems Analyst (261112)
> Points: 65 with SS
> English : 7+
> Education: BE (Mechanical)
> ACS result: 1 year relevant
> 
> I have 7+ years of related work experience but ACS has deducted 6 yrs as its non-IT education and ended up with 1 year of relevant work exp as per ACS result. As per new Vic requirements, my ANZSCO code should have minimum of 3 years experience.
> 
> Do i meet this 3 years minimum work exp of Victoria even though ACS has considered only 1 year whereas overall 7 years of work exp i have.
> 
> Please suggest asap. Thanks in advance




Vic considers experience regardless of deemed skilled date set by ACS, a number of members previously confirmed it. Search the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> Can you point to the source please? It was always 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its available on the Vic site 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88

andreyx108b said:


> Can you point to the source please? It was always 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI....

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ion-occupation-list-for-victoria#.WVdQ3_VX7qA

ICT BA 
Minimum Experience 5 years
IELTS : 7


----------



## samanthaat88

andreyx108b said:


> Vic considers experience regardless of deemed skilled date set by ACS, a number of members previously confirmed it. Search the forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...killed-visa-nomination-and-visas#.WVdRxfVX7qA


Q.
Does the work experience I gained prior to qualification count?

Ans;
We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.


----------



## raghavcv

andreyx108b said:


> Vic considers experience regardless of deemed skilled date set by ACS, a number of members previously confirmed it. Search the forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for your reply and i was also of same opinion as Victoria would give preference for CV while applying on their site. But now they want us to file EOI on Skill Select and while entering my Exp details on 'Skill Select', i assumed that i need to put only 1 year as relevant and remaining years of experience as Irrelevant. 

If Victoria filters by minimum 3 years of work exp, then i will not be eligible rite or is there a workaround for it.

Also, is there a way to upload our CV on Skill Select?


----------



## NB

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and i was also of same opinion as Victoria would give preference for CV while applying on their site. But now they want us to file EOI on Skill Select and while entering my Exp details on 'Skill Select', i assumed that i need to put only 1 year as relevant and remaining years of experience as Irrelevant.
> 
> If Victoria filters by minimum 3 years of work exp, then i will not be eligible rite or is there a workaround for it.
> 
> Also, is there a way to upload our CV on Skill Select?


If you are working for A year in VIC and apply through the pathway, then it's possible 

You can't load a CV in EOI

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari

HI Guys,

Are we stiil eligible to apply NSW under 261111?

What will happen to the EOIs entered last year but no invitation so far?
Are they void now?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

samanthaat88 said:


> h
> Q.
> Does the work experience I ga...5-2016.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hjauhari said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Are we stiil eligible to apply NSW under 261111?
> 
> What will happen to the EOIs entered last year but no invitation so far?
> Are they void now?
> 
> Thanks




Nsw invites you if they think you are in demand. New SOL has not been published yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarti0304

Hi everyone, 

I am a new member. I have some doubts in mind and hoping to have answers here. First I like to mention my point break 

Age 30
education 20
english 10
experience 5
occupation ICT Business Analyst
EOI submission date 20/11/2016
total points 65

Now, my first query is that I have created different account for each state such as different for NSW and SA and one for any state. Do you guys think this could a problem for not receiving invitation because its been more than 6 months I am waiting. Second is there anyone who is also waiting for so long. Please help me I am really confuse and cant figure out what I am doing wrong. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB

aarti0304 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a new member. I have some doubts in mind and hoping to have answers here. First I like to mention my point break
> 
> Age 30
> education 20
> english 10
> experience 5
> occupation ICT Business Analyst
> EOI submission date 20/11/2016
> total points 65
> 
> Now, my first query is that I have created different account for each state such as different for NSW and SA and one for any state. Do you guys think this could a problem for not receiving invitation because its been more than 6 months I am waiting. Second is there anyone who is also waiting for so long. Please help me I am really confuse and cant figure out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I am sure you must have filed under 189 also

You will receive an invite under 189 within a few months

Don't fret too much about SS

Cheers


----------



## aarti0304

newbienz said:


> I am sure you must have filed under 189 also
> 
> You will receive an invite under 189 within a few months
> 
> Don't fret too much about SS
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your prompt reply. Sorry but I do not understand what SS stands for. Yes I have selected 189 too


----------



## NB

aarti0304 said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply. Sorry but I do not understand what SS stands for. Yes I have selected 189 too


State sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## aarti0304

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much. Sorry to ask again but creating more than one account for EOI is not an issue Right


----------



## NB

aarti0304 said:


> Thank you so much. Sorry to ask again but creating more than one account for EOI is not an issue Right


Nope

You can create any many EOI you want but they should have some differences 

You should not create the same EOI for the same state multiple times

Cheers


----------



## aarti0304

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You can create any many EOI you want but they should have some differences
> 
> You should not create the same EOI for the same state multiple times
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much I really appreciate your support and time.


----------



## andreyx108b

aarti0304 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a new member. I have some doubts in mind and hoping to have answers here. First I like to mention my point break
> 
> Age 30
> education 20
> english 10
> experience 5
> occupation ICT Business Analyst
> EOI submission date 20/11/2016
> total points 65
> 
> Now, my first query is that I have created different account for each state such as different for NSW and SA and one for any state. Do you guys think this could a problem for not receiving invitation because its been more than 6 months I am waiting. Second is there anyone who is also waiting for so long. Please help me I am really confuse and cant figure out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.




With 65 movement is slow.. hopefully cutoff will come down to 65 again and soon. 

Nsw is a decent chance though - not sure why no invite, in my view you have "invitable" score. 

All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

aarti0304 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a new member. I have some doubts in mind and hoping to have answers here. First I like to mention my point break
> 
> Age 30
> education 20
> english 10
> experience 5
> occupation ICT Business Analyst
> EOI submission date 20/11/2016
> total points 65
> 
> Now, my first query is that I have created different account for each state such as different for NSW and SA and one for any state. Do you guys think this could a problem for not receiving invitation because its been more than 6 months I am waiting. Second is there anyone who is also waiting for so long. Please help me I am really confuse and cant figure out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi,

Basically 65 pointers had no chances with 189 (they had processed only toll 11th Aug), VIC (considering your EOI date, VIC closed in Nov), SA ( they wanted 85 points) last year. NSW gives importance to Superior English. This year fortunes should be good as VIC is opening fresh... 

If I may ask, I see you have 20 points for Education.. how did you achieve that ?

Thanks 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## aarti0304

jsabarish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically 65 pointers had no chances with 189 (they had processed only toll 11th Aug), VIC (considering your EOI date, VIC closed in Nov), SA ( they wanted 85 points) last year. NSW gives importance to Superior English. This year fortunes should be good as VIC is opening fresh...
> 
> If I may ask, I see you have 20 points for Education.. how did you achieve that ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Australian Qualification


----------



## FFacs

newbienz said:


> I am sure you must have filed under 189 also
> 
> You will receive an invite under 189 within a few months
> 
> Don't fret too much about SS
> 
> Cheers


I disagree. 65 points for 189 is very tough. 10 months ago DoE for 65 points was moving a couple of days per round. We now have a 3 month backlog of 70+ pointers to clear on top and an apparent EOI submission rate above 50 per round at 70+ points. 

OP. If you studied in Australia, superior English should be achievable. Whilst your profile for NSW is not poor, it's also not excellent. Get that English score and you're sorted.


----------



## andreyx108b

FFacs said:


> I disagree. 65 points for 189 is very tough. 10 months ago DoE for 65 points was moving a couple of days per round. We now have a 3 month backlog of 70+ pointers to clear on top and an apparent EOI submission rate above 50 per round at 70+ points.
> 
> 
> 
> OP. If you studied in Australia, superior English should be achievable. Whilst your profile for NSW is not poor, it's also not excellent. Get that English score and you're sorted.




Second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_shine

Was at 55 points on eoi 9 July 2016. Now with 65 points my only hope is that my eoi date helps me as it's way back? And my new ielts is 8.5/8.5/8/7.5 ... Am I seeing luck in next few rounds? I requested agent to file all states as they open as well....


----------



## NB

sun_shine said:


> Was at 55 points on eoi 9 July 2016. Now with 65 points my only hope is that my eoi date helps me as it's way back? And my new ielts is 8.5/8.5/8/7.5 ... Am I seeing luck in next few rounds? I requested agent to file all states as they open as well....


Once you get a higher score, you lose the seniority in the queue
The date of effect will be the date your points changed to 65

9Th July 2016 is history now and has no relevance 

Rework your likely invite date with this new development 

Cheers


----------



## sun_shine

😱 u just killed me further👿 annoyed .. what else's.. seems ielts is getting few more from me for a overall 8 attempt.... 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sun_shine said:


> u just killed me further annoyed .. what else's.. seems ielts is getting few more from me for a overall 8 attempt....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Overall does not count. In each module.

PTE is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sun_shine said:


> Was at 55 points on eoi 9 July 2016. Now with 65 points my only hope is that my eoi date helps me as it's way back? And my new ielts is 8.5/8.5/8/7.5 ... Am I seeing luck in next few rounds? I requested agent to file all states as they open as well....




Was 65 points apply for NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ

As the group is more active now.. I thought to put my question as well because I did not any response last time .

I am currently standing at 65 points with EOI date: 30-SEP-16 for 261112. I want to go for 189 instead of SS. My ACS will expire in JAN-2018, IELTS will cross 36 months in NOV-2018. Below are my questions:

1. If I renew my ACS, then will EOI date change again?
2. What if, I get my ACS done under Analyst programmer which has a better queue which more spaces. Will it increase my chances?
3. What are the disadvantages of SS? Other than that you have to stay in that state for 2 years. Some of my friends went on SS, but they are working in a different state. Does this cause any harm in long term? i.e. PR renew or passport?

Appreciate if someone can shed some expert opinion on this. Below are my signatures.


----------



## zaback21

sun_shine said:


> Was at 55 points on eoi 9 July 2016. Now with 65 points my only hope is that my eoi date helps me as it's way back? And my new ielts is 8.5/8.5/8/7.5 ... Am I seeing luck in next few rounds? I requested agent to file all states as they open as well....


Try PTE. You will be surprised how much you will get. 65 points applying now will be touch and go and may not even get invite this year 2017-18. Get to 75 and get a sure invite in 14 days.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## andreyx108b

Agressive_OZ said:


> As the group is more active now.. I thought to put my question as well because I did not any response last time .
> 
> I am currently standing at 65 points with EOI date: 30-SEP-16 for 261112. I want to go for 189 instead of SS. My ACS will expire in JAN-2018, IELTS will cross 36 months in NOV-2018. Below are my questions:
> 
> 1. If I renew my ACS, then will EOI date change again?
> 2. What if, I get my ACS done under Analyst programmer which has a better queue which more spaces. Will it increase my chances?
> 3. What are the disadvantages of SS? Other than that you have to stay in that state for 2 years. Some of my friends went on SS, but they are working in a different state. Does this cause any harm in long term? i.e. PR renew or passport?
> 
> Appreciate if someone can shed some expert opinion on this. Below are my signatures.




1. DOE changes when there is an impact on points. 
2. Depends on the points, if you get 65 - you have better chance (how much better? Lets see how invites will go)
3. No other disadvantages (well maybe SS fee? Nsw chargers 300) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> As the group is more active now.. I thought to put my question as well because I did not any response last time .
> 
> I am currently standing at 65 points with EOI date: 30-SEP-16 for 261112. I want to go for 189 instead of SS. My ACS will expire in JAN-2018, IELTS will cross 36 months in NOV-2018. Below are my questions:
> 
> 1. If I renew my ACS, then will EOI date change again?
> 2. What if, I get my ACS done under Analyst programmer which has a better queue which more spaces. Will it increase my chances?
> 3. What are the disadvantages of SS? Other than that you have to stay in that state for 2 years. Some of my friends went on SS, but they are working in a different state. Does this cause any harm in long term? i.e. PR renew or passport?
> 
> Appreciate if someone can shed some expert opinion on this. Below are my signatures.


30 Sept if they keep the last years ceiling gives you chance for an invite before Jan 2018, more likely before Sept-Oct 2017 and if very very lucky 12 July.

So, wait till next week and 12 July round and then decide.


----------



## NB

Agressive_OZ said:


> As the group is more active now.. I thought to put my question as well because I did not any response last time .
> 
> I am currently standing at 65 points with EOI date: 30-SEP-16 for 261112. I want to go for 189 instead of SS. My ACS will expire in JAN-2018, IELTS will cross 36 months in NOV-2018. Below are my questions:
> 
> 1. If I renew my ACS, then will EOI date change again?
> 2. What if, I get my ACS done under Analyst programmer which has a better queue which more spaces. Will it increase my chances?
> 3. What are the disadvantages of SS? Other than that you have to stay in that state for 2 years. Some of my friends went on SS, but they are working in a different state. Does this cause any harm in long term? i.e. PR renew or passport?
> 
> Appreciate if someone can shed some expert opinion on this. Below are my signatures.


1. Due to reassessment with ACS, you will have to file a new EOI, as your EOI cannot be lodged at a date earlier then your ACS assessment date
Maybe you will get lucky and get invited before the expiry of the current one d not have to use the new assessment 
Same with IELTS scores

2. No idea

3. At the moment the states may not be enforcing the 2 year rule strictly, but who knows what may happen tomorrow.
It's becoming more and more easier to keep track of people in the digital world then it was earlier 

Moreover when you apply for citizenship, this may go against you that you did not honour your moral commitment to live and work in the state which sponsored you 

Cheers


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> 30 Sept if they keep the last years ceiling gives you chance for an invite before Jan 2018, more likely before Sept-Oct 2017 and if very very lucky 12 July.
> 
> So, wait till next week and 12 July round and then decide.


Bro.. the next couple of rounds or even months will go to 70 and 70+ pointers as there is a backlog for 3-4 months now. I am planning to apply for VIC in SEP/OCT with 70 points [65+ 5(SS)].. Till that time I would have enough time to see the 2611 trend..


----------



## Agressive_OZ

newbienz said:


> 1. Due to reassessment with ACS, you will have to file a new EOI, as your EOI cannot be lodged at a date earlier then your ACS assessment date
> Maybe you will get lucky and get invited before the expiry of the current one d not have to use the new assessment
> Same with IELTS scores
> 
> 2. No idea
> 
> 3. At the moment the states may not be enforcing the 2 year rule strictly, but who knows what may happen tomorrow.
> It's becoming more and more easier to keep track of people in the digital world then it was earlier
> 
> Moreover when you apply for citizenship, this may go against you that you did not honour your moral commitment to live and work in the state which sponsored you
> 
> Cheers



For Analyst programmer, it falls under the same occupation list as yours and last year its ceiling was 5000 and the EOIs were faster as well. My only worry is that will ACS ask me why system analyst before and not analyst programmer? I can get experience letters from my current employers and previous ones. That is not an issue. And yes, i did one ACS assessment in 2011 as well and it was successfully assessed as analyst programmer. So any thoughts over there?


----------



## Agressive_OZ

andreyx108b said:


> 1. DOE changes when there is an impact on points.
> 2. Depends on the points, if you get 65 - you have better chance (how much better? Lets see how invites will go)
> 3. No other disadvantages (well maybe SS fee? Nsw chargers 300)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro.. system analyst(2611) had a ceiling of 1482 last year while analyst programmers (2613) had a ceiling of around 5662 and 65 pointers under were getting invites till late 2017 i think till April etc. So i think it has better chances. My only worry is, ACS would ask why I want to go for Analyst programmer while I was assessed for System analyst previously.. Can i tell them that because of the qouta.. or limited invites.


----------



## sariah08

Hi everyone,

I had my ACS assessment last March 2016, with 8 years work experience then. I got a "suitable for migration result" but was deducted with 6 years work experience since I had NON-ICT course (Bachelor's Degree in Accounting). so I only had 2 years relevant skills to claim for points (which would be 0). 

Now I earned another 1 year of work experience on January this year (2017, I am still in the same company. However I resigned this June. Should I go for ACS re-assessment? or a recent detailed Certificate of Employment from the employer?

Also i created an EOI today, should i withdraw it if a re-assessment is a must?

I would appreciate to receive your responses/advices.  Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> 1. Due to reassessment with ACS, you will have to file a new EOI, as your EOI cannot be lodged at a date earlier then your ACS assessment date
> Maybe you will get lucky and get invited before the expiry of the current one d not have to use the new assessment
> Same with IELTS scores
> 
> 2. No idea
> 
> 3. At the moment the states may not be enforcing the 2 year rule strictly, but who knows what may happen tomorrow.
> It's becoming more and more easier to keep track of people in the digital world then it was earlier
> 
> Moreover when you apply for citizenship, this may go against you that you did not honour your moral commitment to live and work in the state which sponsored you
> 
> Cheers


There were cases when a person was invited for SS and while waiting for approval of his case he had to renew ACS. 

You can google that, it was a while ago - but it a confirmed case. 

the person successfully got a grant.


----------



## NB

sariah08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my ACS assessment last March 2016, with 8 years work experience then. I got a "suitable for migration result" but was deducted with 6 years work experience since I had NON-ICT course (Bachelor's Degree in Accounting). so I only had 2 years relevant skills to claim for points (which would be 0).
> 
> Now I earned another 1 year of work experience on January this year (2017, I am still in the same company. However I resigned this June. Should I go for ACS re-assessment? or a recent detailed Certificate of Employment from the employer?
> 
> Also i created an EOI today, should i withdraw it if a re-assessment is a must?
> 
> I would appreciate to receive your responses/advices.  Thank you


As long as you continued in the same company, job, RNR, location, designation you need not get your self reassessed 
Just keep the payslips as evidence as you will need to provide the same to DIBP
Also get a termination letter from the company which gives your working period and the last designation held
This will prove without doubt to CO that you have continued in the same job

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> 1. Due to reassessment with ACS, you will have to file a new EOI, as your EOI cannot be lodged at a date earlier then your ACS assessment date
> Maybe you will get lucky and get invited before the expiry of the current one d not have to use the new assessment
> Same with IELTS scores
> 
> 2. No idea
> 
> 3. At the moment the states may not be enforcing the 2 year rule strictly, but who knows what may happen tomorrow.
> It's becoming more and more easier to keep track of people in the digital world then it was earlier
> 
> Moreover when you apply for citizenship, this may go against you that you did not honour your moral commitment to live and work in the state which sponsored you
> 
> Cheers


It is a bad practice to advise people about opportunity to skip the two year rule. This might not be a law, but it is stated that in the system policy. Therefore, the impact and severity of not following the policy rules is not clear.


----------



## andreyx108b

sariah08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my ACS assessment last March 2016, with 8 years work experience then. I got a "suitable for migration result" but was deducted with 6 years work experience since I had NON-ICT course (Bachelor's Degree in Accounting). so I only had 2 years relevant skills to claim for points (which would be 0).
> 
> Now I earned another 1 year of work experience on January this year (2017, I am still in the same company. However I resigned this June. Should I go for ACS re-assessment? or a recent detailed Certificate of Employment from the employer?
> 
> Also i created an EOI today, should i withdraw it if a re-assessment is a must?
> 
> I would appreciate to receive your responses/advices.  Thank you


You will need to show evidence to the day you claim points - if your role and company did not change. 

Updated reference saying: This individual worked up to that date is usually required. 

Payslips is an additional and strongly recommended supporting document.


----------



## sariah08

newbienz said:


> As long as you continued in the same company, job, RNR, location, designation you need not get your self reassessed
> Just keep the payslips as evidence as you will need to provide the same to DIBP
> Also get a termination letter from the company which gives your working period and the last designation held
> This will prove without doubt to CO that you have continued in the same job
> 
> Cheers


Is this also application to State Sponsorship applications? 

Answers:
- Yes, i have the payslips and tax certificates
- Yes the company has given me an updated generic certificate of employment with updated start dates and end date
- I have requested for a detailed certificate of employment from the company (synonymous termination of tenure) stating that I have been in the same company with same job, RNR and last designation and location until my last working date.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## NB

sariah08 said:


> Is this also application to State Sponsorship applications?
> 
> Answers:
> - Yes, i have the payslips and tax certificates
> - Yes the company has given me an updated generic certificate of employment with updated start dates and end date
> - I have requested for a detailed certificate of employment from the company (synonymous termination of tenure) stating that I have been in the same company with same job, RNR and last designation and location until my last working date.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


It will be required both in case of 189 or 190

Cheers


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> Bro.. the next couple of rounds or even months will go to 70 and 70+ pointers as there is a backlog for 3-4 months now. I am planning to apply for VIC in SEP/OCT with 70 points [65+ 5(SS)].. Till that time I would have enough time to see the 2611 trend..


It can happen, hence I said lets see the ceiling and invitation trend and make a decision.


----------



## sariah08

newbienz said:


> It will be required both in case of 189 or 190
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much! you have been very helpful and active in this forum. I wish you get the approvals soon and hopefully I would get an invite as well.


----------



## NB

sariah08 said:


> Thank you so much! you have been very helpful and active in this forum. I wish you get the approvals soon and hopefully I would get an invite as well.


Thanks

Just trying to divert my energy to something helpful to others instead of getting frustrated with the Immigration process

Cheers


----------



## zaback21

newbienz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just trying to divert my energy to something helpful to others instead of getting frustrated with the Immigration process
> 
> Cheers


Watch some Vox videos, quite an interesting channel. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLXo7UDZvByw2ixzpQCufnA

And Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshell https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q

Or if you love travelling :


----------



## aspirant1

ACS rejected my 2 years of experience out of 9yrs, deeming it irrelevant with the job duties of occupation that I applied for. However, my employer has agreed to revise the job duties as he was earlier miss-communicated about my roles & responsibilities. Will ACS consider those 2 yrs now if I file for reassessment?


----------



## Sannas81

aspirant1 said:


> ACS rejected my 2 years of experience out of 9yrs, deeming it irrelevant with the job duties of occupation that I applied for. However, my employer has agreed to revise the job duties as he was earlier miss-communicated about my roles & responsibilities. Will ACS consider those 2 yrs now if I file for reassessment?


If you can change your duties on a letter and submit all documents properly, then you can appeal ACS giving the old reference and pay $400. Confirm the same with ACS by sending reply to ACS person who sent you the letter.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev92

Dear Seniors,

Below is my profile:

*Occupation:* Systems Analyst - 261112
*Age:* 30 points
*English Language:* 20 points
*Education:* 15 points
*SS:* 5 points (NSW)

For 189 visa, I will gain 5 more points for work exp from 1st Nov, 2017.

Currently, I have submitted EOI for 189 visa (Lodged with 65 points in mid feb, 2017) & 190 visa (Lodged for NSW with 70 points in early july, 2017).

Can you kindly answer my queries below:

1) Is there any chance of invite from NSW for state sponsorship? If yes, around which month can I expect it?

2) Is there any chance of invite for 189 visa? If yes, around which month can I expect it?

Many thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## zaback21

Kev92 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Below is my profile:
> 
> *Occupation:* Systems Analyst - 261112
> *Age:* 30 points
> *English Language:* 20 points
> *Education:* 15 points
> *SS:* 5 points (NSW)
> 
> For 189 visa, I will gain 5 more points for work exp from 1st Nov, 2017.
> 
> Currently, I have submitted EOI for 189 visa (Lodged with 65 points in mid feb, 2017) & 190 visa (Lodged for NSW with 70 points in early july, 2017).
> 
> Can you kindly answer my queries below:
> 
> 1) Is there any chance of invite from NSW for state sponsorship? If yes, around which month can I expect it?
> 
> 2) Is there any chance of invite for 189 visa? If yes, around which month can I expect it?
> 
> Many thanks for the replies in advance.



1. Highly unlikely for NSW 190 with 65 points.

2. Yes, once you reach 70 points in Nov, you will most likely get the invite then.


----------



## Kev92

zaback21 said:


> 1. Highly unlikely for NSW 190 with 65 points.


Dear zaback21,

Thanks for the fast response. 

Actually, I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 with 70 points [65 + 5 (NSW SS)]. Below is the points breakdown:

Age: 30 points
English Language: 20 points
Education: 15 points
SS: 5 points (NSW)

So, is there any chance for NSW 190?

Thank you.


----------



## Ram2409

zaback21 said:


> 1. Highly unlikely for NSW 190 with 65 points.
> 
> 2. Yes, once you reach 70 points in Nov, you will most likely get the invite then.


Looking at the trend of 65 points now, I believe if the cutoff changes from 70 to 65, it's possible to get ITA for 189 this year. 190, there is no set quota..so it's not predictable..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Kev92 said:


> Dear zaback21,
> 
> Thanks for the fast response.
> 
> Actually, I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 with 70 points [65 + 5 (NSW SS)]. Below is the points breakdown:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> English Language: 20 points
> Education: 15 points
> SS: 5 points (NSW)
> 
> So, is there any chance for NSW 190?
> 
> Thank you.


Well I know you have 65+5 points and hence I said 65 points. 5 state points doesn't count as everyone can add +5 next to them meaning no advantages for you.


----------



## zaback21

Ram2409 said:


> Looking at the trend of 65 points now, I believe if the cutoff changes from 70 to 65, it's possible to get ITA for 189 this year. 190, there is no set quota..so it's not predictable..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


NSW 190 and 189 has almost the same criteria for selection. Just add 5 extra points for NSW 190 over 189 (not the state 5 points). So, it can be assumed.

Others states are unpredictable.


----------



## FFacs

Ram2409 said:


> Looking at the trend of 65 points now, I believe if the cutoff changes from 70 to 65, it's possible to get ITA for 189 this year. 190, there is no set quota..so it's not predictable..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


If the cut-off goes to 65 points (and it's a very big "if") there is a queue as long as your arm on 65 points. Last year I filed beginning September for 189 at 65 points. I watched the DoE crawl forward by days at a time each round. It ended barely inside the 2016-17 financial year. If the ceilings and invites per round are similar to last year, I think 65 points filed now can be pretty much written off. Just an opinion, mind, so I could well be wrong.


----------



## ppuu

hello 

I see Vic has changed its process for ICT applications...
Do i understand it right that we don't need to log an interest in Vic website first but now just log an 190 EOI for Vic and wait for invitation to be sent? 

Any chance to know what could the points to land for Vic under 190 ? Waiting period is still very long?

thanks for sharing in advance


----------



## Kazmi7

Dear

Need some help for ACS assessment?

I am a functional Consultant working as Oracle E-business Suite Functional consultant. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under ICT - Business Analyst category.

My profile is,
1)	I have done MBA ? Finance
2)	I have done Bachelor of Commerce ? Accounts
3)	I have also done OCP (Oracle certified Professional) certification from Oracle
4)	I have 04 years and 01 month of experience as Oracle E-business Suite Functional consultant
5)	I have 01 year of experience as admin & accounts assistant.

Queries:
a)	Can I apply for assessment?
b)	Am I eligible to apply with ICT?

Please help me by providing me with the detailed guidelines thanks in advance.


----------



## Aceofspade

ppuu said:


> hello
> 
> I see Vic has changed its process for ICT applications...
> Do i understand it right that we don't need to log an interest in Vic website first but now just log an 190 EOI for Vic and wait for invitation to be sent?
> 
> Any chance to know what could the points to land for Vic under 190 ? Waiting period is still very long?
> 
> thanks for sharing in advance


Yes the procedure is changed as you described, there is no idea of points as per my knowledge. May be someone can point that out. 

One more thing that you must notice for ICT they demanded Proficient English means 7 each all modules in IELTS. Work experience varies from 3 to 5 years for different occupations.


----------



## zaback21

Kazmi7 said:


> Dear
> 
> Need some help for ACS assessment?
> 
> I am a functional Consultant working as Oracle E-business Suite Functional consultant.
> I need to apply for ACS assessment under ICT - Business Analyst category.
> 
> My profile is,
> 1)	I have done MBA ? Finance
> 2)	I have done Bachelor of Commerce ? Accounts
> 3)	I have also done OCP (Oracle certified Professional) certification from Oracle
> 4)	I have 04 years and 01 month of experience as Oracle E-business Suite Functional consultant
> 5)	I have 01 year of experience as admin & accounts assistant.
> 
> Queries:
> a)	Can I apply for assessment?
> b)	Am I eligible to apply with ICT?
> 
> Please help me by providing me with the detailed guidelines thanks in advance.


Yes, you look like eligible for ICT occupations. Start here: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - June 2017.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b

Kev92 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my profile:
> 
> 
> 
> *Occupation:* Systems Analyst - 261112
> 
> *Age:* 30 points
> 
> *English Language:* 20 points
> 
> *Education:* 15 points
> 
> *SS:* 5 points (NSW)
> 
> 
> 
> For 189 visa, I will gain 5 more points for work exp from 1st Nov, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I have submitted EOI for 189 visa (Lodged with 65 points in mid feb, 2017) & 190 visa (Lodged for NSW with 70 points in early july, 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you kindly answer my queries below:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Is there any chance of invite from NSW for state sponsorship? If yes, around which month can I expect it?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Is there any chance of invite for 189 visa? If yes, around which month can I expect it?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the replies in advance.




Until you gain 70, nsw and vic (sc190) are only chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

Would anybody here have any idea about the average number of invitations sent per round last year ? was it 50-60 or higher ? Per round I am after


----------



## zaback21

singh_13 said:


> Would anybody here have any idea about the average number of invitations sent per round last year ? was it 50-60 or higher ? Per round I am after


Check here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992


----------



## Agressive_OZ

andreyx108b said:


> Until you gain 70, nsw and vic (sc190) are only chances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What are the chances of NSW with 70 points? any ideas? how much is the wait period?


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> What are the chances of NSW with 70 points? any ideas? how much is the wait period?


Try PTE and get invite in 189 with 75 points. Writing is easier in PTE-A than IELTS.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> Try PTE and get invite in 189 with 75 points. Writing is easier in PTE-A than IELTS.


I had enough of IELTS.. PTE stuff dear.. Cannot take them anymore.. Can anyone tell me how much is the wait for NSW with 70 points? if I apply today?


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> I had enough of IELTS.. PTE stuff dear.. Cannot take them anymore.. Can anyone tell me how much is the wait for NSW with 70 points? if I apply today?


It could be a long long wait but might make it most likely Nov-Dec 2017 if lucky with 65 unless you get July 12 round.

No chance for NSW 190. try other states. What was your last PTE-A score ?


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> It could be a long long wait but might make it most likely Nov-Dec 2017 if lucky with 65 unless you get July 12 round.
> 
> No chance for NSW 190. try other states. What was your last PTE-A score ?


Bro, I did not give PTE-A as I do not have any center in my country. I have 7 in IELTS. See my signature below.

Why are you saying that there is no chance for NSW 190 with 70 points?? Any specific reason behind this?


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> Bro, I did not give PTE-A as I do not have any center in my country. I have 7 in IELTS. See my signature below.
> 
> Why are you saying that there is no chance for NSW 190 with 70 points?? Any specific reason behind this?


NSW will invite the highest ranked candidate and then guys with Superior English. You have neither. 65+5 is already moving slow. Guys with 80+5, 75+5, 70+5 will get invite first and then 65+5 with Superior English. So, there are lots of guys in front of you who will get NSW first.

If you can manage to fly to some other country for PTE-A, it is worth the investment as I feel you will ace it. I could never get 7 in Writing or Speaking and I scored 9 in both of them easily in one try. And you already have S8 and W7.

You have more chance in Vic, Qld or other state than NSW.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> NSW will invite the highest ranked candidate and then guys with Superior English. You have neither. 65+5 is already moving slow. Guys with 80+5, 75+5, 70+5 will get invite first and then 65+5 with Superior English. So, there are lots of guys in front of you who will get NSW first.
> 
> If you can manage to fly to some other country for PTE-A, it is worth the investment as I feel you will ace it. I could never get 7 in Writing or Speaking and I scored 9 in both of them easily in one try. And you already have S8 and W7.
> 
> You have more chance in Vic, Qld or other state than NSW.


Now that's a valuable input and thanks for that.. but how many people would fall in that bucket of 80+5, 75+5, 70+5 and then 65+5 superior English? As per my understanding they are not that much.. Do you have any data set or an approximate count? I mean i am in no hurry even if I get it 3-4 months down the lane i.e. OCT/NOV. Till that time I would be able to see the situation of 189 as well.. 

Regarding PTE-A, that would be my last option if all others fail.. hehe..


----------



## FFacs

Agressive_OZ said:


> Now that's a valuable input and thanks for that.. but how many people would fall in that bucket of 80+5, 75+5, 70+5 and then 65+5 superior English? As per my understanding they are not that much.. Do you have any data set or an approximate count? I mean i am in no hurry even if I get it 3-4 months down the lane i.e. OCT/NOV. Till that time I would be able to see the situation of 189 as well..
> 
> Regarding PTE-A, that would be my last option if all others fail.. hehe..


Have a look on Immitracker. I got NSW 190 last year with 65+5 points 15 for experience and 20 for English. My co-invitees had either 15 for experience or 20 for English (or both). Tail end of the financial they relax the standards, but until Christmas it's as the other poster described IMHO.


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> Now that's a valuable input and thanks for that.. but how many people would fall in that bucket of 80+5, 75+5, 70+5 and then 65+5 superior English? As per my understanding they are not that much.. Do you have any data set or an approximate count? I mean i am in no hurry even if I get it 3-4 months down the lane i.e. OCT/NOV. Till that time I would be able to see the situation of 189 as well..
> 
> Regarding PTE-A, that would be my last option if all others fail.. hehe..


May be 10-15 people in say within 14 days. But NSW usually don't invite more than 5-10 people from each occupation as seen from the last years trend in every invitation round. And they invite even less for pro rata since there are way too many of them anyway. They are more interested in Registered Nurse or Metal Fabricator which are in short supply and needed by the state.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Agressive_OZ

FFacs said:


> Have a look on Immitracker. I got NSW 190 last year with 65+5 points 15 for experience and 20 for English. My co-invitees had either 15 for experience or 20 for English (or both). Tail end of the financial they relax the standards, but until Christmas it's as the other poster described IMHO.


I just checked immitracker.. and I can find only 11 records for the guys with higher points without state sponsor, i.e. 85,80,75 etc. and then superior english, i.e. 9 and 8.. i am not sure whether the count is correct or not..


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> I just checked immitracker.. and I can find only 11 records for the guys with higher points without state sponsor, i.e. 85,80,75 etc. and then superior english, i.e. 9 and 8.. i am not sure whether the count is correct or not..


Yes it's correct. That's what I said before. NSW 190 is even more difficult than 189. Try other states.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> Yes it's correct. That's what I said before. NSW 190 is even more difficult than 189. Try other states.


Sorry.. I did not get you dear.. 11 people means that I have a good chance of getting an invite.. I am sorry if i am not able to understand you. Why you are saying it is difficult.. I will have 70 points with SS.. and 10+ years of experience.. I think experience also counts.. no?


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> Sorry.. I did not get you dear.. 11 people means that I have a good chance of getting an invite.. I am sorry if i am not able to understand you. Why you are saying it is difficult.. I will have 70 points with SS.. and 10+ years of experience.. I think experience also counts.. no?


You already quoted the people who got invited were 85+5,80+5,75+5. And you are 65+5. What is there not to understand ?


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> You already quoted the people who got invited were 85+5,80+5,75+5. And you are 65+5. What is there not to understand ?


No no.. What I meant was that I wanted to check the current backlog of such people, and I only found 11. If we add people who have not added their details in immitracker.. let us say another 50.. So it means 60-70 people are waiting in the queue for NSW state to send them an invite.. In this case I have a chance.. Isnt it?

Also just to set the record right. One original example.. One of my friend applied for NSW SS with 60+5 points in 2016 and he got an invite.. so I think 65+5 have a chance as well


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> No no.. What I meant was that I wanted to check the current backlog of such people, and I only found 11. If we add people who have not added their details in immitracker.. let us say another 50.. So it means 60-70 people are waiting in the queue for NSW state to send them an invite.. In this case I have a chance.. Isnt it?
> 
> Also just to set the record right. One original example.. One of my friend applied for NSW SS with 60+5 points in 2016 and he got an invite.. so I think 65+5 have a chance as well


I already explained only people with 80+5, 75+5, 70+5, and 65+5 with Superior English got invite. You are behind all those guys and the chances for you to get invite is very slim as I have seen only the guys with highest points most times above cut-off points with Superior English and some high experience points got invite. You are not in that level yet. Increase 5-10 more points, get Superior English, then perhaps a chance.

And that was in 2016. Today is July 2017. 

I have nothing against you and I hope all 2611 guys get invite, but being realistic is even more important. I am just telling you the possibility based on trend. Hopefully July 12 will help you understand more.


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All, could anyone clarify my question below.

If i migrate on 489 provisional visa to any state in Australia and after two years I get PR, Am I eligible for Citizenship or I have to wait for 4 years from the time I get PR from 489 provisional visa.


----------



## zaback21

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All, could anyone clarify my question below.
> 
> If i migrate on 489 provisional visa to any state in Australia and after two years I get PR, Am I eligible for Citizenship or I have to wait for 4 years from the time I get PR from 489 provisional visa.


4 years from PR as far as I know.So, 6 yrs for you I guess. Nothing about exception for 489 guys yet. The bill is yet to come so, lets wait and see.


----------



## Agressive_OZ

zaback21 said:


> I already explained only people with 80+5, 75+5, 70+5, and 65+5 with Superior English got invite. You are behind all those guys and the chances for you to get invite is very slim as I have seen only the guys with highest points most times above cut-off points with Superior English and some high experience points got invite. You are not in that level yet. Increase 5-10 more points, get Superior English, then perhaps a chance.
> 
> And that was in 2016. Today is July 2017.
> 
> I have nothing against you and I hope all 2611 guys get invite, but being realistic is even more important. I am just telling you the possibility based on trend. Hopefully July 12 will help you understand more.



I know dear.. I understand your concerns very well. I am also planning to apply for VIC SS.. Any thoughts about that? I have heard that VIC is much quicker than NSW.. Whats your opinion on that??


----------



## zaback21

Agressive_OZ said:


> I know dear.. I understand your concerns very well. I am also planning to apply for VIC SS.. Any thoughts about that? I have heard that VIC is much quicker than NSW.. Whats your opinion on that??


No idea about other states. But if Vic wants to invite you, it will let you know and also will let you know if it rejects you. So, you will get an answer.


----------



## aspirant1

Sannas81 said:


> If you can change your duties on a letter and submit all documents properly, then you can appeal ACS giving the old reference and pay $400. Confirm the same with ACS by sending reply to ACS person who sent you the letter.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This assessment was done an year back. Do I need to provide job duties reference letter for the year gone while re-applying for skills assessment?


----------



## Sub#

Agressive_OZ said:


> Sorry.. I did not get you dear.. 11 people means that I have a good chance of getting an invite.. I am sorry if i am not able to understand you. Why you are saying it is difficult.. I will have 70 points with SS.. and 10+ years of experience.. I think experience also counts.. no?


I hope you know that immitracker is not official site. It has records only entered by some individual. The site is quite helpful & give some idea about how the invites are being sent.
But it does not have all the candidate's record.


----------



## jcreative86

i All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in August 2017 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till August and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.

My profile - 

PTE overall - 0 (50 each)
EXPERIENCE - 10 (7 years)
Education: 15 
Age: 30
CODE - 261111
ACS assessment- 14th July 2016
EOI Submitted : 10th October 2016 (55+5)


----------



## FFacs

jcreative86 said:


> i All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in August 2017 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till August and go for 189?
> if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.
> 
> My profile -
> 
> PTE overall - 0 (50 each)
> EXPERIENCE - 10 (7 years)
> Education: 15
> Age: 30
> CODE - 261111
> ACS assessment- 14th July 2016
> EOI Submitted : 10th October 2016 (55+5)


NSW are unlikely to be enthusiastic with 0 points for English, and 189 stands little chance with less than 70 points at the moment. You need to get that ENglish score higher. It's not just to get the visa either. If you're going to stand a realistic chance of getting a role in ICT you need to be able to communicate with colleagues, requiring a decent grasp of the language. Work on the English.


----------



## SD2016

jcreative86 said:


> i All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in August 2017 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till August and go for 189?
> if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.
> 
> My profile -
> 
> PTE overall - 0 (50 each)
> EXPERIENCE - 10 (7 years)
> Education: 15
> Age: 30
> CODE - 261111
> ACS assessment- 14th July 2016
> EOI Submitted : 10th October 2016 (55+5)



Hi, If you are a primary applicant then you need to have atleast 65 points in PTE in all 4 sections to be eligible for australian skilled visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

FFacs said:


> NSW are unlikely to be enthusiastic with 0 points for English, and 189 stands little chance with less than 70 points at the moment. You need to get that ENglish score higher. It's not just to get the visa either. If you're going to stand a realistic chance of getting a role in ICT you need to be able to communicate with colleagues, requiring a decent grasp of the language. Work on the English.




Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

SD2016 said:


> Hi, If you are a primary applicant then you need to have atleast 65 points in PTE in all 4 sections to be eligible for australian skilled visa.


that is correct:amen:


----------



## Vipin V

Hi All,

Is there any chances for 189/190 with the below mentioned scores and EOI submission dates?

.................................................. ........................
Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
PTE- 20 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 0 points
Total points: 65 for 189 visa, 
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017


----------



## FFacs

Vipin V said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chances for 189/190 with the below mentioned scores and EOI submission dates?
> 
> .................................................. ........................
> Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
> PTE- 20 points
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 0 points
> Total points: 65 for 189 visa,
> Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
> EOI submission date(189): 7th September 2016
> EOI submission date for NSW (190): 15th Feb 2017




Difficult call. You're sooooo close to the DoE for 189. But.... it could well be that the rate of applications by 70+ pointers keep the score at 70. Once the score drops from 75 to 70 points, we should be able to see the rate of clearance for 70 points. If the DoE is moving forwards at 4 weeks per round, we might see 65 points later i nthe year. If it's clearing 2 weeks per invite round.... the news won't be good.

Re: NSW. The experience is the issue here. Do you get any points soon? If you had anything for experience it could swing it...


----------



## Oz_man

Hi Friends,

Please let me know if I have any decent chance of getting invite for 189 or 190, my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.

ANZCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)

189: 70 Points
190 (NSW): 75 Points( English: Superior, Exp: 10 points)
190 (Vic): 75 Points.

Thank you.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Will soon be invited...may be by End of August


----------



## hjauhari

*Invitaion expected*

Hi Folks,

when invitation can be expected for the profile?

189, 261111(70 points) DOE 15 May 2017

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> when invitation can be expected for the profile?
> 
> 189, 261111(70 points) DOE 15 May 2017
> 
> Thanks


July 12 - Aug 23


----------



## ParAustralia

You don't need to apply for 190. You will get an invite in 12th July round with 70 points for BA/SA.
There is no use of applying for 190 when you have enough points for 189. 

Go for 189 and do not waste your chance for 190 unless you are sure that you will not get invite in 189.

Wait for the first round of 12th July and then apply for 190, You will get a clear picture of your invite in 189. As 190 has only 14 days period to submit documents.

My suggestion is that at this point withdraw your 190 and wait for 189 round results of 12th July.


----------



## ParAustralia

Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please let me know if I have any decent chance of getting invite for 189 or 190, my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
> 
> 189: 70 Points
> 190 (NSW): 75 Points( English: Superior, Exp: 10 points)
> 190 (Vic): 75 Points.
> 
> Thank you.


You don't need to apply for 190. You will get an invite in 12th July round with 70 points for BA/SA.
There is no use of applying for 190 when you have enough points for 189. 

Go for 189 and do not waste your chance for 190 unless you are sure that you will not get invite in 189.

Wait for the first round of 12th July and then apply for 190, You will get a clear picture of your invite in 189. As 190 has only 14 days period to submit documents.

My suggestion is at this point withdraw your 190 and wait for 189 round results of 12th July.


----------



## Oz_man

ParAustralia said:


> You don't need to apply for 190. You will get an invite in 12th July round with 70 points for BA/SA.
> There is no use of applying for 190 when you have enough points for 189.
> 
> Go for 189 and do not waste your chance for 190 unless you are sure that you will not get invite in 189.
> 
> Wait for the first round of 12th July and then apply for 190, You will get a clear picture of your invite in 189. As 190 has only 14 days period to submit documents.
> 
> My suggestion is at this point withdraw your 190 and wait for 189 round results of 12th July.


Thank you for update, I was worried if there is a huge backlog for 75 pointers, will wait for 12th July invitation round result, hopefully I will get 189 invite, as my DOE is very recent.


----------



## ParAustralia

Oz_man said:


> Thank you for update, I was worried if there is a huge backlog for 75 pointers, will wait for 12th July invitation round result, hopefully I will get 189 invite, as my DOE is very recent.


Hi,

No need to worry. Yes you will get an invite in 189 definitely. You are very close. If not in 12th July but in next 2 or 3 rounds of 189 you will surely get an invite in 189.

There is no use of going for 190 when you have 99.99% chances of getting invited in 189.

I would recommend withdraw 190 EOI until you have seen the current trend of 189. Because you will get invitation in 190 for sure at any point of time and it won't be wise to enter into 190 when the chances of 189 are so high. Why go for a state?


----------



## Rmarw

Any idea of what is the ceiling for 261111 for 2017, will they tell post round of July 12.


----------



## zaback21

Rmarw said:


> Any idea of what is the ceiling for 261111 for 2017, will they tell post round of July 12.


Yes, hopefully around 19 July most likely.


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> when invitation can be expected for the profile?
> 
> 189, 261111(70 points) DOE 15 May 2017
> 
> Thanks


I would guess second round in August.

EDIT: actually, make that first round of September


----------



## andreyx108b

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> when invitation can be expected for the profile?
> 
> 
> 
> 189, 261111(70 points) DOE 15 May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Next 1-4 rounds I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

Guys hope this ANZ code group gets some momentum going from tonight...hope to see some happy faces, replies...updates on the 2017 cap, cutoff points.....iam excited
.hope everyone is...

Congrats to all of you...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

When is the second round happening ie after today's round.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

prashant_wase said:


> When is the second round happening ie after today's round..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


14 days from today. July 26.


----------



## sandysinghdogra

yes


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> When is the second round happening ie after today's round..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Usually happens fortnightly starting 12th July.

Wednesdays 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

*invitation*

Hi ICT BA/SA

Any invitation ??

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

2611 has some issue i think... dont see anyone including myself :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 2611 has some issue i think... dont see anyone including myself :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


U got? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

seems to be very slow fot 26111*


----------



## hjauhari

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 2611 has some issue i think... dont see anyone including myself :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yea, atleast you must have got it!!

I am afraid now if they are really considering ICT BA/SA this year?

Beacuse all other ANNCODE are receiving!!


----------



## swapnilcnaik

Anyone with 70 points got an ITA for 2611?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

swapnilcnaik said:


> Anyone with 70 points got an ITA for 2611?


Waiting.. 2611 75 points 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Waiting.. 2611 75 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you haven't got it, I surely won't get it in this round.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hjauhari said:


> Yea, atleast you must have got it!!
> 
> I am afraid now if they are really considering ICT BA/SA this year?
> 
> Beacuse all other ANNCODE are receiving!!


Not yet.. not sure 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

Does it happen that no invites at all for a particular ANZSCO or has the cutoff hit 80 !
Really worried now!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

RUIS said:


> Does it happen that no invites at all for a particular ANZSCO or has the cutoff hit 80 !
> Really worried now!


Same here.. nothing so far 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

RUIS said:


> Does it happen that no invites at all for a particular ANZSCO or has the cutoff hit 80 !
> Really worried now!


how can 80 be possible as cutoff??


----------



## andreyx108b

75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> 75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.


Is this you who got it ?? Nice.. were you on immitracker ?? 

2611 75 score ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Is this you who got it ?? Nice.. were you on immitracker ??
> 
> 2611 75 score ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


it is on the tracker, just filter by the anzsco.


----------



## RUIS

hjauhari said:


> how can 80 be possible as cutoff??


ya I do hope the cutoff does not reach 80!!
And, as Andrey just posted 75 points from April are getting invite so with DOE in June, we may still need to wait some more....


----------



## Rahul_UK183

RUIS said:


> ya I do hope the cutoff does not reach 80!!
> And, as Andrey just posted 75 points from April are getting invite so with DOE in June, we may still need to wait some more....


What is your DOE ?

I am 75 BA with 29th June 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

Rahul_UK183 said:


> What is your DOE ?
> 
> I am 75 BA with 29th June
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



EOI 189 (75): 11/06/2017

If the invites for today are done, then we have to wait till 26 July now !!


----------



## Ram2409

So far only one with 75 points with DOE apr'17?...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

It looks like 261111 backlog got cleared for 75 pointers till mid-Apr 17!
I was hoping that at least Rahul_UK183 will get invite in this round.
Long wait ahead for 70 pointers like me, i guess!


----------



## RUIS

Ram2409 said:


> So far only one with 75 points with DOE apr'17?...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


on the Forum yes..looks like 5Apr2017 with 75 points.

Hope all 75 pointers till April have been cleared.
And, next round at least should clear the 75 pointers till date and also the 70 pointers queue should start moving, eventually!

All the best to all !


----------



## Ram2409

Sub# said:


> It looks like 261111 backlog got cleared for 75 pointers till mid-Apr 17!
> I was hoping that at least Rahul_UK183 will get invite in this round.
> Long wait ahead for 70 pointers like me, i guess!


Man we are at 65.... 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

If we assume Rahuk_UK is very unlucky and missed it by a whisker, the marker for 75 points has moved from 26th March to 11th April. That's 16 days. If this round is at the new invite rate, and the application rate for 75 pointers in March-April is typical, we're looking at clearing the backlog of 75 pointers by 2 days every round. With an outstanding backlog of 13 weeks (91 days) that's 75 points cleared after 46 rounds... which is two years. 

Either something atypical has happened, or things have become VERY tight.

Edit: it occurs to me that 80 + pointers will have been cleared in this round also. This could mean a better clearance of 75 pointers i nthe next round.... but I find it hard to believe there were that many 80 pointers. That's a VERY tough score to achieve.


----------



## RUIS

:fingerscrossed:


Rahul_UK183 said:


> What is your DOE ?
> 
> I am 75 BA with 29th June
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


HI Rahul,

You may want to remove the EOI submitted date of 11 Apr from your signature. A lot of people are thinking that's your DOE and very worried on how u missed it in this round. ☺


----------



## Ram2409

FFacs said:


> If we assume Rahuk_UK is very unlucky and missed it by a whisker, the marker for 75 points has moved from 26th March to 11th April. That's 16 days. If this round is at the new invite rate, and the application rate for 75 pointers in March-April is typical, we're looking at clearing the backlog of 75 pointers by 2 days every round. With an outstanding backlog of 13 weeks (91 days) that's 75 points cleared after 46 rounds... which is two years.
> 
> Either something atypical has happened, or things have become VERY tight.
> 
> Edit: it occurs to me that 80 + pointers will have been cleared in this round also. This could mean a better clearance of 75 pointers i nthe next round.... but I find it hard to believe there were that many 80 pointers. That's a VERY tough score to achieve.


In Mar the last draw for 2611, the cutoff was 70 I presume. My gut feeling that next round will be for both 75 and 70. 70 might take a few months to clear and then 65....65 pointers have a long backlog to clear....I'm guessing and hoping that by this year 65 points gets cleared too, atleast the heavy movement on the DOE..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

RUIS said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> HI Rahul,
> 
> You may want to remove the EOI submitted date of 11 Apr from your signature. A lot of people are thinking that's your DOE and very worried on how u missed it in this round. ☺


Not sure why they getting confused.. as it says submission date and DOE... both are different..

Anyway i will amend if its confusing people... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> If we assume Rahuk_UK is very unlucky and missed it by a whisker, the marker for 75 points has moved from 26th March to 11th April. That's 16 days. If this round is at the new invite rate, and the application rate for 75 pointers in March-April is typical, we're looking at clearing the backlog of 75 pointers by 2 days every round. With an outstanding backlog of 13 weeks (91 days) that's 75 points cleared after 46 rounds... which is two years.
> 
> Either something atypical has happened, or things have become VERY tight.
> 
> Edit: it occurs to me that 80 + pointers will have been cleared in this round also. This could mean a better clearance of 75 pointers i nthe next round.... but I find it hard to believe there were that many 80 pointers. That's a VERY tough score to achieve.


I have been led to believe that my signature is confusing people

My original submission date was 11 April 2017.

DOE later became 29th June 2017, therefore I missed today with 75 points also.

I did mention and elaborate in my sign.

Anyway will amend my sign if thats confusing people 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

RUIS said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> HI Rahul,
> 
> You may want to remove the EOI submitted date of 11 Apr from your signature. A lot of people are thinking that's your DOE and very worried on how u missed it in this round. ☺


Amended now.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I have been led to believe that my signature is confusing people
> 
> My original submission date was 11 April 2017.
> 
> DOE later became 29th June 2017, therefore I missed today with 75 points also.
> 
> I did mention and elaborate in my sign.
> 
> Anyway will amend my sign if thats confusing people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Aha, indeed. That makes things slightly less worrisome. Let's see how far that needle moves. Hoping to see something approaching June or 65 pointers are going to be left out of the party this year.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

FFacs said:


> Aha, indeed. That makes things slightly less worrisome. Let's see how far that needle moves. Hoping to see something approaching June or 65 pointers are going to be left out of the party this year.


U think with 75 and DOE 29 June 2017.. I can still get the 2611 invite on 26th July ?? 

Today was an absolute disappointment. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86

I believe they invited very less candidates in 2611, that what i can think of.

Now the question here is , 

1.Is it gonna impact overall quota of 2611 stream?
2. Is demand for 2611 is getting low in Aus?


any inputs on above?


----------



## varununi7

Happy to inform that after 462 days and cracking all 90s in PTE I got my invite today! Original EOI submitted on March 2016.

Timeline: https://myimmitracker.com/signs/au/expression-of-interest-sc189/case-4652


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

varununi7 said:


> Happy to inform that after 462 days and cracking all 90s in PTE I got my invite today! Original EOI submitted on March 2016.
> 
> Timeline: https://myimmitracker.com/signs/au/expression-of-interest-sc189/case-4652
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats!! 👍
What points were you at and what was your revised Date of effect of EOI?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

varununi7 said:


> Happy to inform that after 462 days and cracking all 90s in PTE I got my invite today! Original EOI submitted on March 2016.
> 
> Timeline: https://myimmitracker.com/signs/au/expression-of-interest-sc189/case-4652
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats mate.. well deserved. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Zizy86 said:


> I believe they invited very less candidates in 2611, that what i can think of.
> 
> Now the question here is ,
> 
> 1.Is it gonna impact overall quota of 2611 stream?
> 2. Is demand for 2611 is getting low in Aus?
> 
> 
> any inputs on above?


Quota is the bone of contention.. not the demand i suppose...

They already struggling with last year 2611 grant cases.. too much backlog...

We will know once the 12th July results are published. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Quota is the bone of contention.. not the demand i suppose...
> 
> They already struggling with last year 2611 grant cases.. too much backlog...
> 
> We will know once the 12th July results are published.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


1000 places tonight instead of 2000 on the 1st round last year is the big issue. Else there is no reason why Civil and Telecom at 65 won't get invite. A 1000 more places for everyone would see the cut-off points getting lowered by 5 points as we expected but since there are 1000 less places, it couldn't happen.


----------



## offto

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Quota is the bone of contention.. not the demand i suppose...
> 
> They already struggling with last year 2611 grant cases.. too much backlog...
> 
> We will know once the 12th July results are published.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


True..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

RUIS said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> What points were you at and what was your revised Date of effect of EOI?




I was at 60. My revised EOI as in my timeline (link) is 5th April 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

varununi7 said:


> I was at 60. My revised EOI as in my timeline (link) is 5th April
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool ! Saw your immitracker...so you are the lucky one with 75 pointers on 5th April who got invited.. ☺☺

All the best for your next steps and hope we follow soon !


----------



## jsabarish

andreyx108b said:


> 75 points, 05/04/2017 got it.


Hi Andrey,

When do they normally start the round i.e at what time.. because as I write this post it is 434 AM in Melbourne and it just turned 12 4 hours ago ?

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish

zaback21 said:


> 1000 places tonight instead of 2000 on the 1st round last year is the big issue. Else there is no reason why Civil and Telecom at 65 won't get invite. A 1000 more places for everyone would see the cut-off points getting lowered by 5 points as we expected but since there are 1000 less places, it couldn't happen.


When do they actually start inviting people as in at what time because 12th July just kicked in Aus 4 hours ago and it is still midnight ?
Can you please explain ?

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jsabarish said:


> When do they actually start inviting people as in at what time because 12th July just kicked in Aus 4 hours ago and it is still midnight ?
> Can you please explain ?
> 
> Thanks


12th July 0000 AEST.. technically late night 11th July.

This will repeat on 25th late night.. i.e. 26th 0000 AEST. 

The rounds shall happen fortnightly, Wednesday's.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 12th July 0000 AEST.. technically late night 11th July.
> 
> This will repeat on 25th late night.. i.e. 26th 0000 AEST.
> 
> The rounds shall happen fortnightly, Wednesday's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was not aware of such a timing  Are we thinking it is over for today ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jsabarish said:


> Thank you. I was not aware of such a timing  Are we thinking it is over for today ?


It comes like a storm... lasts for max 1 hour.. and stops only to come back 2 weeks later. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajat1k

*timing*

Yes today round is over... it should have come before 8pm IST or quater past midnight GMT+10


----------



## Sub#

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Quota is the bone of contention.. not the demand i suppose...
> 
> They already struggling with last year 2611 grant cases.. too much backlog...
> 
> We will know once the 12th July results are published.





zaback21 said:


> 1000 places tonight instead of 2000 on the 1st round last year is the big issue. Else there is no reason why Civil and Telecom at 65 won't get invite. A 1000 more places for everyone would see the cut-off points getting lowered by 5 points as we expected but since there are 1000 less places, it couldn't happen.


:thumb:	

Quota of only 1000, Long backlog for 2611111 & higher number of 75+ pointers in this code seems to culminated in this outcome.


----------



## dvinoth86

Did anyone get the invite today?


----------



## molaboy

darn it, i have a 77 in PTE despite having an overall score of 83.

do i need to retake again because at the moment i can only get 65 points (+10 points inclusive from PTE)? seems like for 261112 there are a number of backlogs and only 70+ has some good shots.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Any 75 with May 2017 DOE who got invited on 12th July for 2611 ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Any 75 with May 2017 DOE who got invited on 12th July for 2611 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


till April mid.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> till April mid.


Yeah thought so and I am completely bemused.

Last rounds closed on 29 March... 

2611 has moved too slow to believe. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yeah thought so and I am completely bemused.
> 
> Last rounds closed on 29 March...
> 
> 2611 has moved too slow to believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You will 99.9% get it next round, prepare your docs. 2 weeks is not a show stopper.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> You will 99.9% get it next round, prepare your docs. 2 weeks is not a show stopper.


Everything is ready as I was hoping a 12th July invite to lodge a complete application.

But how do u say 99.99%, considering how few got invited ?

What if too many 75s exist between April and 29th June (my DOE) ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86

andreyx108b said:


> You will 99.9% get it next round, prepare your docs. 2 weeks is not a show stopper.



what documents are required once EOI is approved?


----------



## Sub#

molaboy said:


> darn it, i have a 77 in PTE despite having an overall score of 83.
> 
> do i need to retake again because at the moment i can only get 65 points (+10 points inclusive from PTE)? seems like for 261112 there are a number of backlogs and only 70+ has some good shots.


Yes, Taking PTE again & improving your English score seems to be the best bet for you.


----------



## nikhildevgan

*Ict ba*

Hi Guys,

I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI. 

ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.

Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.

AGE 30 
ENG 20
EDU 20 (15+5)


----------



## Sub#

nikhildevgan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI.
> 
> ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.
> 
> Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
> I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.
> 
> AGE 30
> ENG 20
> EDU 20 (15+5)


Ohh, that's so sad for a guy behind you in queue!
Sympathy with you as well.

I think letting the invitation expire is suggested solution on many threads on this site. Check this forum for similar issues & answers.
Or wait for expert to answer.


----------



## nikhildevgan

Sub# said:


> Ohh, that's so sad for a guy behind you in queue!
> Sympathy with you as well.
> 
> I think letting the invitation expire is suggested solution on many threads on this site. Check this forum for similar issues & answers.
> Or wait for expert to answer.


Thanks. I was just wondering if there is a way to decline the current one or may be submit another EOI (for 70 pts). Any idea?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Everything is ready as I was hoping a 12th July invite to lodge a complete application.
> 
> But how do u say 99.99%, considering how few got invited ?
> 
> What if too many 75s exist between April and 29th June (my DOE) ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh! it says in your signature: *EOI submitted - 11/04/2017 (189)*


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> Oh! it says in your signature: *EOI submitted - 11/04/2017 (189)*


Yes I was led to believe that my sign was confusing people..so I later amended it.

My DOE is 29 June
My EOI original submission was 11 April. 

Thus I am not too confident of 26th July also now.

Will know once the results are published.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yes I was led to believe that my sign was confusing people..so I later amended it.
> 
> My DOE is 29 June
> My EOI original submission was 11 April.
> 
> Thus I am not too confident of 26th July also now.
> 
> Will know once the results are published.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ok. Now I understand, you might be in for a longer wait then.... lets see.


----------



## karthik4overseas

*Cutoff on 12 July*

Do any one have idea what is the cut off for today's draw.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 10 points

189 Submitted - 65 4th June-2017
190 NSW - 70 from 4th June 2017
190 VIC - 70 from 4th June 2017
******************************************


----------



## Rahul_UK183

karthik4overseas said:


> Do any one have idea what is the cut off for today's draw.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 4th June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 from 4th June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 from 4th June 2017
> ******************************************


Its still stuck on 75... we will know more once the results are published. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yes I was led to believe that my sign was confusing people..so I later amended it.
> 
> My DOE is 29 June
> My EOI original submission was 11 April.
> 
> Thus I am not too confident of 26th July also now.
> 
> Will know once the results are published.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 If you don't mind, Maybe put (EOI DOE 29/06/2017) in the ROW of "EOI Submitted"...


----------



## karthik4overseas

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Its still stuck on 75... we will know more once the results are published.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


How do we know that its 75...Can we check it anywhere...If yes, can you please provide me the link

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 10 points

189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
******************************************


----------



## Rahul_UK183

karthik4overseas said:


> How do we know that its 75...Can we check it anywhere...If yes, can you please provide me the link
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
> ******************************************


I am a live example my friend...

I am 75 and didnt get invited because my date of effect is 29th June 2017.

The last guy I know who got 75 invite is from April 2017.

Results should be published on skillselect website by July 20th. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Rahul_UK183 said:


> karthik4overseas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that its 75...Can we check it anywhere...If yes, can you please provide me the link
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
> ******************************************
> 
> 
> 
> I am a live example my friend...
> 
> I am 75 and didnt get invited because my date of effect is 29th June 2017.
> 
> The last guy I know who got 75 invite is from April 2017.
> 
> Results should be published on skillselect website by July 20th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks dear...will be in touch


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sub# said:


> If you don't mind, Maybe put (EOI DOE 29/06/2017) in the ROW of "EOI Submitted"...


I already amended that last night...

Do you still see date of submission in my sign ??

Can you share a screenshot please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am a live example my friend...
> 
> I am 75 and didnt get invited because my date of effect is 29th June 2017.
> 
> The last guy I know who got 75 invite is from April 2017.
> 
> Results should be published on skillselect website by July 20th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I know a 75 pointer with DOE as 5 July getting an invite


----------



## Sub#

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I already amended that last night...
> 
> Do you still see date of submission in my sign ??
> 
> Can you share a screenshot please ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


This is how your signature looks -


> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30
> Exp - 10 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS positive - 11/04/2017
> EOI submitted - 11/04/2017 (189)
> UK PCC - 11/05/2017
> Indian PCC - 08/05/2017
> Pre -invite med done
> 
> ITA -
> Application lodged - ?
> Grant -


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Sub# said:


> This is how your signature looks -


Ohh.. pls check now.. just amended again.. ok ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Ohh.. pls check now.. just amended again.. ok ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ok, EOI submitted row is now removed, & EOI DOE is against experience now.



> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> Age - 30
> Exp - 10 (EOI DOE 29/06/2017)
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS positive - 11/04/2017
> UK PCC - 11/05/2017
> Indian PCC - 08/05/2017
> Pre -invite med done


----------



## singh_13

sandysinghdogra said:


> I know a 75 pointer with DOE as 5 July getting an invite


can you please validate your this fact "I know a 75 pointer with DOE as 5 July getting an invite " - please post only when you are 100 % sure and confirmed. There are lot of emotions associated with this now.


----------



## sandysinghdogra

singh_13 said:


> can you please validate your this fact "I know a 75 pointer with DOE as 5 July getting an invite " - please post only when you are 100 % sure and confirmed. There are lot of emotions associated with this now.


Validation in progress....


----------



## zaback21

Sub# said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Quota of only 1000, Long backlog for 2611111 & higher number of 75+ pointers in this code seems to culminated in this outcome.


Things won't be better on 26 July either since so many 2332, 2339,2611 and 2631 is waiting. These 4 didn't get much invite and hence have a huge backlog. 

Only 2211, 2335 and 2613 moved. So, if DIBP decides to shift its focus on those ignored 4 occupations, then 2211, 2335 and 2613 may not get much invite on 26 July and at this rate, nothing will happen before 23 Aug at least.


----------



## sunalkohli

Hi,

I submitted my EoI for 189 for 261111 on the 6th of May, 2017. I have a total points of 70. When can i expect an invite?

Thanks,
Sunal


----------



## sandysinghdogra

sandysinghdogra said:


> Validation in progress....


Ignore. Wrong data posted. points were higher in contrast to what posted.


----------



## singh_13

sandysinghdogra said:


> Ignore. Wrong data posted. points were higher in contrast to what posted.


hmm...I just saw Immi tracker - someone getting invite for 75 points and DOE is 10th May...there was time when people didn't use to wait at 60 points...now see the scenario...competition sky rocketing with each passing day


----------



## zaback21

sunalkohli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EoI for 189 for 261111 on the 6th of May, 2017. I have a total points of 70. When can i expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunal


Hard to tell, but the way things are going, it could be anywhere from 1-3 months at least.


----------



## Sub#

zaback21 said:


> Things won't be better on 26 July either since so many 2332, 2339,2611 and 2631 is waiting. These 4 didn't get much invite and hence have a huge backlog.
> 
> Only 2211, 2335 and 2613 moved. So, if DIBP decides to shift its focus on those ignored 4 occupations, then 2211, 2335 and 2613 may not get much invite on 26 July and at this rate, nothing will happen before 23 Aug at least.



Yea, Some Codes seem slower than others; as if DIBP ignored those...


----------



## anindita07

Hi All,

Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
See details in signature.
I have updated immitracker.

Congratulations to everyone who got an invite and best of luck to the others!

Cheers!

------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75
PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
ACS positive - 23/05/2017
EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
ITA - 12/07/2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sub#

anindita07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
> See details in signature.
> I have updated immitracker.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got an invite and best of luck to the others!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
> ACS positive - 23/05/2017
> EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
> ITA - 12/07/2017
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Congrats!
 Invites are cleared till May end for 75 pointers, i guess; Not till mid-April as we thought.


----------



## swapnilcnaik

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am a live example my friend...
> 
> I am 75 and didnt get invited because my date of effect is 29th June 2017.
> 
> The last guy I know who got 75 invite is from April 2017.
> 
> Results should be published on skillselect website by July 20th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I just saw an update on Immitracker for ITA with following details.

Code: 261111
Points:75
EOI DOE: 25/05/2017

Anyone with a DOE for the same code and points later than the details mentioned above?


----------



## anindita07

Sub# said:


> Congrats!
> Invites are cleared till May end, i guess; Not till mid-April as we thought.


Yeah.. thankfully. I think i just made the cut.
Remaining 75 pointers should get it in next round.. Hopefully some long waiting 70 pointers too..

------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75
PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
ACS positive - 23/05/2017
EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
ITA - 12/07/2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul_UK183

anindita07 said:


> Yeah.. thankfully. I think i just made the cut.
> Remaining 75 pointers should get it in next round.. Hopefully some long waiting 70 pointers too..
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
> ACS positive - 23/05/2017
> EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
> ITA - 12/07/2017
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Thank god u got it.. so 2611 DOE moved to May end... wicked.. please update immi as well.

I should then get on 26th July... relieved !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## anindita07

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thank god u got it.. so 2611 DOE moved to May end... wicked.. please update immi as well.
> 
> I should then get on 26th July... relieved !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have updated immitracker.. 
Yes you should definitely get it on 26th July.. Best of luck!

------------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 75
PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
ACS positive - 23/05/2017
EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
ITA - 12/07/2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## molaboy

im re-joining the wait, all the best to us!


----------



## saurabhshahi

Received Grant today. Thank you Sultan and Keeda Cheers!


----------



## prashantpare

singh_13 said:


> hmm...I just saw Immi tracker - someone getting invite for 75 points and DOE is 10th May...there was time when people didn't use to wait at 60 points...now see the scenario...competition sky rocketing with each passing day


Hi - I too am waiting for an invite with 75 points. You mentioned tracking the invites thr' Immi tracker (?). Can you help me with it - not used it.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this forum and would like an advice from all of you. Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread for this, kindly also suggest if I can reproduce this on some other forum 

First some BG: - 
1) I had applied for subclass 189 for the BA/SA-261111 and my EOI filing date was 16th July 2016
2) Since i wasn't an IT graduate, my total points only summed up to 55 hence i applied for 190 (thus giving me 60 points in total). I was assured by my agent then that i would get a call in 2-3 months, but that didnt happen.
3) In March 2017 i put my foot down, took the English test again, scored a superior grade and upgraded my score by 10 points, so now my total became 70 points on subclass190
4)My agent advised that there were calls being received for 65 points as well, and so he asked me to switch to subclass 189. Which i did. Of Course to no avail since in April the ceilings were met for the year 2016-17.
5)On 30th June 2017 my points got upgraded to 70 as my experience increased and so Skill Select sent me a mail for that
6) Additionally in the hope of gaining some points from my spouse, i happened to submit for ACS skills assessment of my wife who is in software testing. Its been 4 weeks since we submitted the application, awaiting results.

Now the questions: - 
1)	As of now my applications sits in subclass 189, but what I know is that, subclass 189 is first come first serve basis. Although my points are now 70, these would still reflect as submitted as of the last profile updated date (which would be 30th June 2017). On an average I have read that waiting time last year was 25-30 weeks for BA/SA 261111 even at 70 points. In 30 weeks I will complete 32 years of age (DOB 03/11/1985). I may lose the 5 points there and get relegated to 65 points. Is it advisable that I move back to subclass 190?
2)	Can the same EOI apply for both 189 and 190?
3)	
4)	My current points tally on subclass 190 should be 75 points. My wife’s profession of software tester does not feature in the 189 professions list (aka IFSOL) but does feature in the state category 190 list (aka STNOL). Should I wait for my wife’s skills assessment results? If that comes out positive, I can add it to my tally and then it may become 80 points fro subclass 190. Does that high point mark, increase my probability of getting an invite?
5)	What is the meaning of “invitations were made on pro-rata basis”? Apparently, there are some criterion apart from points as well that the officials consider. So lets say, in subclass 189, if there are 2 candidate applications, both with 70 points, then who gets called first is basis who’s points tally sat at 70 points the earliest. i.e. who’s waited the longest. Whereas in subclass190, between 2 similar candidates, prioritization selection happens on “pro-rata” basis, which may be overall factors of your application such as experience, English score etc. 
Again, this is hearsay, and I would want someone to throw light on this?

Sorry this is a very long post, but my wait also has been very long - and I want to make things right.

Much thanks to all of you


----------



## prashant_wase

anindita07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
> See details in signature.
> I have updated immitracker.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got an invite and best of luck to the others!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
> ACS positive - 23/05/2017
> EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
> ITA - 12/07/2017
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Congrats mate, that means 75 pointers are cleared till May end... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like an advice from all of you. Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread for this, kindly also suggest if I can reproduce this on some other forum
> 
> First some BG: -
> 1) I had applied for subclass 189 for the BA/SA-261111 and my EOI filing date was 16th July 2016
> 2) Since i wasn't an IT graduate, my total points only summed up to 55 hence i applied for 190 (thus giving me 60 points in total). I was assured by my agent then that i would get a call in 2-3 months, but that didnt happen.
> 3) In March 2017 i put my foot down, took the English test again, scored a superior grade and upgraded my score by 10 points, so now my total became 70 points on subclass190
> 4)My agent advised that there were calls being received for 65 points as well, and so he asked me to switch to subclass 189. Which i did. Of Course to no avail since in April the ceilings were met for the year 2016-17.
> 5)On 30th June 2017 my points got upgraded to 70 as my experience increased and so Skill Select sent me a mail for that
> 6) Additionally in the hope of gaining some points from my spouse, i happened to submit for ACS skills assessment of my wife who is in software testing. Its been 4 weeks since we submitted the application, awaiting results.
> 
> Now the questions: -
> 1)	As of now my applications sits in subclass 189, but what I know is that, subclass 189 is first come first serve basis. Although my points are now 70, these would still reflect as submitted as of the last profile updated date (which would be 30th June 2017). *On an average I have read that waiting time last year was 25-30 weeks for BA/SA 261111 even at 70 points. In 30 weeks I will complete 32 years of age (DOB 03/11/1985). *I may lose the 5 points there and get relegated to 65 points. Is it advisable that I move back to subclass 190?


That waiting time is for 65 points. Since you have 70 now, you should get your invite within 1-2 months at max. 



> 2)	Can the same EOI apply for both 189 and 190?


Yes, but submit a separate one for 190, no harm having 2nd options. You can have multiple EOI. In any case, you should try wait for 189 and go for it as it has no restrictions or obligations.



> 4)	My current points tally on subclass 190 should be 75 points. My wife’s profession of software tester does not feature in the 189 professions list (aka IFSOL) but does feature in the state category 190 list (aka STNOL). Should I wait for my wife’s skills assessment results? If that comes out positive, I can add it to my tally and then it may become 80 points fro subclass 190. Does that high point mark, increase my probability of getting an invite?


It becomes 80 in 190 but still 70 in 189.



> 5)	What is the meaning of “invitations were made on pro-rata basis”? Apparently, there are some criterion apart from points as well that the officials consider. So lets say, in subclass 189, if there are 2 candidate applications, both with 70 points, then who gets called first is basis who’s points tally sat at 70 points the earliest. i.e. who’s waited the longest. Whereas in subclass190, between 2 similar candidates, prioritization selection happens on “pro-rata” basis, which may be overall factors of your application such as experience, English score etc.
> Again, this is hearsay, and I would want someone to throw light on this?
> 
> Sorry this is a very long post, but my wait also has been very long - and I want to make things right.
> 
> Much thanks to all of you



Only NSW invites based on DOE and points, so pro rata criteria applies to 190 NSW only. Other state has no issue with it as they have other various requirements. In any case, 189 should be your target and have 190 as backup if 189 doesn't work out.

P.S. Your agent shouldn't have asked you to switch but rather have both options open. If he removed 190 and selected 189, you just lost your earlier DOE.


----------



## prashant_wase

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like an advice from all of you. Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread for this, kindly also suggest if I can reproduce this on some other forum
> 
> First some BG: -
> 1) I had applied for subclass 189 for the BA/SA-261111 and my EOI filing date was 16th July 2016
> 2) Since i wasn't an IT graduate, my total points only summed up to 55 hence i applied for 190 (thus giving me 60 points in total). I was assured by my agent then that i would get a call in 2-3 months, but that didnt happen.
> 3) In March 2017 i put my foot down, took the English test again, scored a superior grade and upgraded my score by 10 points, so now my total became 70 points on subclass190
> 4)My agent advised that there were calls being received for 65 points as well, and so he asked me to switch to subclass 189. Which i did. Of Course to no avail since in April the ceilings were met for the year 2016-17.
> 5)On 30th June 2017 my points got upgraded to 70 as my experience increased and so Skill Select sent me a mail for that
> 6) Additionally in the hope of gaining some points from my spouse, i happened to submit for ACS skills assessment of my wife who is in software testing. Its been 4 weeks since we submitted the application, awaiting results.
> 
> Now the questions: -
> 1)As of now my applications sits in subclass 189, but what I know is that, subclass 189 is first come first serve basis. Although my points are now 70, these would still reflect as submitted as of the last profile updated date (which would be 30th June 2017). On an average I have read that waiting time last year was 25-30 weeks for BA/SA 261111 even at 70 points. In 30 weeks I will complete 32 years of age (DOB 03/11/1985). I may lose the 5 points there and get relegated to 65 points. Is it advisable that I move back to subclass 190?
> 2)Can the same EOI apply for both 189 and 190?
> 3)
> 4)My current points tally on subclass 190 should be 75 points. My wife’s profession of software tester does not feature in the 189 professions list (aka IFSOL) but does feature in the state category 190 list (aka STNOL). Should I wait for my wife’s skills assessment results? If that comes out positive, I can add it to my tally and then it may become 80 points fro subclass 190. Does that high point mark, increase my probability of getting an invite?
> 5)What is the meaning of “invitations were made on pro-rata basis”? Apparently, there are some criterion apart from points as well that the officials consider. So lets say, in subclass 189, if there are 2 candidate applications, both with 70 points, then who gets called first is basis who’s points tally sat at 70 points the earliest. i.e. who’s waited the longest. Whereas in subclass190, between 2 similar candidates, prioritization selection happens on “pro-rata” basis, which may be overall factors of your application such as experience, English score etc.
> Again, this is hearsay, and I would want someone to throw light on this?
> 
> Sorry this is a very long post, but my wait also has been very long - and I want to make things right.
> 
> Much thanks to all of you


Don't worry about age it is actually after 32 years and 11 months, when u'll loose your 5 points, I am also on 70 points and September 1985 born... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

prashant_wase said:


> Congrats mate, that means 75 pointers are cleared till May end...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Your EOI is 26-May. Does that mean, you missed invite this time by 1 day?
It will start with you in next round!


----------



## prashant_wase

Sub# said:


> Your EOI is 26-May. Does that mean, you missed invite this time by 1 day?
> It will start with you in next round!


M standing on 70 points...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

prashant_wase said:


> M standing on 70 points...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Oh sorry! My bad!


----------



## FFacs

Good to see the 75 points cleared fairly well after all. That's a 2 month clearance. The next round should bring it up to date for 75 points, and might even give us the first 70 pointer. If so, the first round of August is going to be the one with the real info. During the last round 42 invites cleared 11 days of 70+ pointers. If that application rate is typical, and we're still at 60 invites per round, that should clear off 7 or so from the backlog each round. The first round of August will be 19 weeks after the previous 70 point invite. At approx 27 applications per week that means we have about 500 in the queue. You can do the maths to work out how long that backlog will late to clear. 

Here's hoping that March was not typical. If we see the 70 point total only moving forward 16 or 17 days in the second 70 points round, we'll know what to expect.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

prashant_wase said:


> Don't worry about age it is actually after 32 years and 11 months, when u'll loose your 5 points, I am also on 70 points and September 1985 born...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Prashant, 

Thanks for your confirmation on the age limit. 
Btw, may i ask what is this?

My Indian PCC Received: ???
Spouse Indian PCC Received: ???
My Australian PCC Applied: ???
My Australian PCC Received: ???


----------



## prashant_wase

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> Thanks for your confirmation on the age limit.
> Btw, may i ask what is this?
> 
> My Indian PCC Received: ???
> Spouse Indian PCC Received: ???
> My Australian PCC Applied: ???
> My Australian PCC Received: ???


U r talking about my signature, let me explain you. I initially applied my EOI on 2nd September 2016 with 60 points got updated on 22nd January 2017 to 70 points as I cleared my PTE in January (1st attempt) I soon got ITA on 1st of February. But my agent was not contactable. I arranged all my documents, but still he was not contactable, he left me in tears, coz he never gave me any login ids and password. On the last night, on 60th day I found him and make him apply for My visa, but it all went in vain when after 10 days or so all my visa money returned back in the account through which credit card was swapped. I dropped mail to DIBP, DIBP said they will look into matter and mail me, after 4 mails, I got no satisfactory reply from them. 

I finally decided to do my ACS again I tried taking 261112 this time, since most of the duties were matching to 263111, which was my previous code.. 

That's the whole story bro...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

anindita07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
> See details in signature.
> I have updated immitracker.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got an invite and best of luck to the others!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
> ACS positive - 23/05/2017
> EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
> ITA - 12/07/2017
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations  God bless

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

FFacs said:


> Good to see the 75 points cleared fairly well after all. That's a 2 month clearance. The next round should bring it up to date for 75 points, and might even give us the first 70 pointer. If so, the first round of August is going to be the one with the real info. During the last round 42 invites cleared 11 days of 70+ pointers. If that application rate is typical, and we're still at 60 invites per round, that should clear off 7 or so from the backlog each round. The first round of August will be 19 weeks after the previous 70 point invite. At approx 27 applications per week that means we have about 500 in the queue. You can do the maths to work out how long that backlog will late to clear.
> 
> Here's hoping that March was not typical. If we see the 70 point total only moving forward 16 or 17 days in the second 70 points round, we'll know what to expect.


Hey, 

Sorry, this may be a little out of line, but how did you come up with this calculation. I am essentially looking for the source of the numbers you are using to extrapolate. Would want to do some trend analysis of my own. #Rookieissues

thanks in advance


----------



## azeem1605

Hi All,

Where can I see the waiting list of 60 pointers for BA/SA? 

EOI: 17/10/2016 with 60 points 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

anindita07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry for the late update, I got an invite..
> See details in signature.
> I have updated immitracker.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got an invite and best of luck to the others!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 75
> PTE-A - 79 (1st attempt)
> ACS positive - 23/05/2017
> EOI submitted - 25/05/2017 (189)
> ITA - 12/07/2017
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Congrats!!!


----------



## yikes297

In the skillselect website, the following note is there:

"If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."

For 2611, I got an info from a fellow forumer that he/she has received the invite for 489 (with 65 points and DOE in Sept 2016) during 12th July round. Does this mean, there were places that were not taken by 189 visa for 2611 and hence they have used it to invite those who have applied for 489?

Just looking for some clarity on this point mentioned in the SkillSelect website.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

yikes297 said:


> In the skillselect website, the following note is there:
> 
> "If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."
> 
> For 2611, I got an info from a fellow forumer that he/she has received the invite for 489 (with 65 points and DOE in Sept 2016) during 12th July round. Does this mean, there were places that were not taken by 189 visa for 2611 and hence they have used it to invite those who have applied for 489?
> 
> Just looking for some clarity on this point mentioned in the SkillSelect website.


I strongly doubt that can happen considering the number of 75 2611 waiting including myself.

If it did happen, i am clueless. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieAK_27

*ICT BA invite*

Hi people,

When can we expect an invite for ICT BA with 65 points? 
Please see my points split mentioned below.

Also I have applied for SS - Victoria and NSW with 70 points. Any idea when can i expect invites for either of the tow

For Victoria SS
Current situation - 6+ years overall experience but as per ACS report experience considered in EOI is 2+ years
So the question is will Victoria state consider my overall 6 years of experience or the ACS quoted experience to check their minimum requirement criteria?

ACS - My role of ICT BA is very closely related to System Analyst. Can i go for another ACS assessment? If yes, all my experience letters used previously have the roles and responsibilities similar to System analyst but have designation as BA. Will those work?

Hoping for some response 

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 65 ( 189), 70 (190)
Age - 30
Exp - 0 
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 20
ACS positive - 11/04/2017
EOI submitted - 13/04/2017 (189)(190)
Invite - Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nishish

yikes297 said:


> In the skillselect website, the following note is there:
> 
> "If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."
> 
> For 2611, I got an info from a fellow forumer that he/she has received the invite for 489 (with 65 points and DOE in Sept 2016) during 12th July round. Does this mean, there were places that were not taken by 189 visa for 2611 and hence they have used it to invite those who have applied for 489?
> 
> Just looking for some clarity on this point mentioned in the SkillSelect website.


There are two subclasses under 489 visa-
1. Family sponsored(FS)
2. State or Territory Nominated(SN)
Now, 489(FS) is issued every 14 days like 189, however, it does not work for pro-rata occupations as there are never places available due to huge demand. The fellow forumer would have received 489 state nomination and by chance on 12th July. 489 state nomination works for pro-rata but not 489 FS. I hope this clears it.


----------



## yikes297

nishish said:


> There are two subclasses under 489 visa-
> 1. Family sponsored(FS)
> 2. State or Territory Nominated(SN)
> Now, 489(FS) is issued every 14 days like 189, however, it does not work for pro-rata occupations as there are never places available due to huge demand. The fellow forumer would have received 489 state nomination and by chance on 12th July. 489 state nomination works for pro-rata but not 489 FS. I hope this clears it.


So if I'm getting it correctly, the note in skillselect website for 489 is referring to Family Sponsor. That cleared my doubt. Thanks!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi people,
> 
> When can we expect an invite for ICT BA with 65 points?
> Please see my points split mentioned below.
> 
> Also I have applied for SS - Victoria and NSW with 70 points. Any idea when can i expect invites for either of the tow
> 
> For Victoria SS
> Current situation - 6+ years overall experience but as per ACS report experience considered in EOI is 2+ years
> So the question is will Victoria state consider my overall 6 years of experience or the ACS quoted experience to check their minimum requirement criteria?
> 
> ACS - My role of ICT BA is very closely related to System Analyst. Can i go for another ACS assessment? If yes, all my experience letters used previously have the roles and responsibilities similar to System analyst but have designation as BA. Will those work?
> 
> Hoping for some response
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points - 65 ( 189), 70 (190)
> Age - 30
> Exp - 0
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> ACS positive - 11/04/2017
> EOI submitted - 13/04/2017 (189)(190)
> Invite - Waiting:fingerscrossed:


not too soon.... it seems like, but still a chance soon or later. opcorn:


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Did some research, i could see there are as many as 18 candidates that I could find who are waiting for invitations in SC 189 who have 70 points, the candidate with the oldest EOI DOE who is waiting with 70 points was as of 27th March 2017. Any DOE earlier than that with 70 points has been sent invite on the 29th March 2017 cycle. Similarly 8 candidates, with 75 points are waiting, the earliest DOE being 27th May 2017 (only 261111) . This may speak of a trend only, for next rounds. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

..another statistic - the candidate with the longest wait I could find with 65 points is one who's EOI DOE is as of 12th August 2016. There are about 59 candidates since then with same points.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

yikes297 said:


> So if I'm getting it correctly, the note in skillselect website for 489 is referring to Family Sponsor. That cleared my doubt. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, mate.


----------



## spunkyfondue

Hi Guys, 
I am new to the forum here, just discovered it. 

I have applied under 189 - ICT BA profile, EOI on 09/02/2017 with 65 points, upgraded to 70 points on 2/06/2017. Haven't received an invite on 12 July. 

Any ideas on how long the wait may be?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

spunkyfondue said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to the forum here, just discovered it.
> 
> I have applied under 189 - ICT BA profile, EOI on 09/02/2017 with 65 points, upgraded to 70 points on 2/06/2017. Haven't received an invite on 12 July.
> 
> Any ideas on how long the wait may be?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

You can check the trends yourself. Also go through my earlier post. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

mrigank_bhushan said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> You can check the trends yourself. Also go through my earlier post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Bro, this is an unofficial link or official one ? 

Does it have complete data base or just a sample data base ?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

theillusionist said:


> Bro, this is an unofficial link or official one ?
> 
> Does it have complete data base or just a sample data base ?


Cannot possibly be a complete database.It just constitutes of the people who subscribe to the website. And this is like exit polls, so cannot be official. These are good to view trends. Any progression is purely based on coincidental evidence.Mine or your guesses will be just as good as anybody else's. 

Take for example if one is applying for state nominations as well, one can view profiles of similar candidates who got invites (like total work ex. Ielts scores, etc) and make informed guesses of where they can expect to be in their wait. I for one was under lot of wrong impressions which my agent fed me; it has been an awakening of sorts looking at data on this site. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

UPDATE: 75 is the new cutoff for ICT BA and System analyst, based on 12th July invitation round results.


2211 Accountant 75 – 09/04/2017
2212 Auditor (no figures)
2334 Electronics Engineer 75 – 23/05/2017
2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 – 01/06/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 – 15/06/2017
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 – 25/05/2017
2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 26/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 80 – 06/04/2017

PS: It has been mentioned as this is Unofficial Skill select results of 12th July 2017,based on resources in internet.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Oz_man said:


> UPDATE: 75 is the new cutoff for ICT BA and System analyst, based on 12th July invitation round results.
> 
> 
> 2211 Accountant 75 – 09/04/2017
> 2212 Auditor (no figures)
> 2334 Electronics Engineer 75 – 23/05/2017
> 2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 – 01/06/2017
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 – 15/06/2017
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 – 25/05/2017
> 2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 26/04/2017
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals 80 – 06/04/2017
> 
> PS: It has been mentioned as this is Unofficial Skill select results of 12th July 2017,based on resources in internet.


What's the source of your info? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ParAustralia

Oz_man said:


> UPDATE: 75 is the new cutoff for ICT BA and System analyst, based on 12th July invitation round results.
> 
> 
> 2211 Accountant 75 – 09/04/2017
> 2212 Auditor (no figures)
> 2334 Electronics Engineer 75 – 23/05/2017
> 2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 – 01/06/2017
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 – 15/06/2017
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 – 25/05/2017
> 2613 Software and App Programmers 70 – 26/04/2017
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals 80 – 06/04/2017
> 
> PS: It has been mentioned as this is Unofficial Skill select results of 12th July 2017,based on resources in internet.


Don't worry it will eventually come down to 70 in next 2 rounds or even may be 65 in 3-4 rounds.

This was the trend last year as well. Shouldn't be a concern if you have 70 points in 2611. You are good to get an invite in next 3-4 rounds.

Have patience it is just a matter of few rounds to clean up the existing candidates. 

Positively, it cleaned up the queue for 75 candidates by 2 months in the first round. Hopefully but by next round, it will get back to 70 and eventually 65 by September.


----------



## FFacs

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry, this may be a little out of line, but how did you come up with this calculation. I am essentially looking for the source of the numbers you are using to extrapolate. Would want to do some trend analysis of my own. #Rookieissues
> 
> thanks in advance


I based my calculation on the last round for 2611 in the 16/17 year. in that round there were only 42 invites left. The previois round was a 65 point round, but the final round only had invites for 70 pointers. This enables us to estimate the rate of application at 70 points at the time. In that round 42 people were invited at 70 points or above. The DoE moved forward 11days.


----------



## andy113

Hey guys.

I know there is a big discussion on here about the EOI's and the invite.

Can anyone with any experience suggest how long it would take for PR to be granted if a candidate with an EOI had all of the information required for submission in advance?
E.g. this would include Medicals, Police checks etc etc.

I know the Immi website mentions 75% applications processed by 4 months etc. 
But I was hoping for some actual feedback from someone who had the documentation etc completed prior to the EOI invitation.

Thank you in advance.

Andy.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

FFacs said:


> I based my calculation on the last round for 2611 in the 16/17 year. in that round there were only 42 invites left. The previois round was a 65 point round, but the final round only had invites for 70 pointers. This enables us to estimate the rate of application at 70 points at the time. In that round 42 people were invited at 70 points or above. The DoE moved forward 11days.


Thankyou. Again, these numbers that you speak of 42,11 etc. are not indicative figures are they? How have you calculated there were only 42 invites left of the ceiling of some 1480(I know this from my agent) invitations. 



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thankyou. Again, these numbers that you speak of 42,11 etc. are not indicative figures are they? How have you calculated there were only 42 invites left of the ceiling of some 1480(I know this from my agent) invitations.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


No, those aren't indicative. They are reported by DIBP. Go to skill select and go through the previous invite rounds (you can type the date into the address bar for older rounds if you follow the format. The only "inaccuracy" is the number of those 42 invites sent to 75+ pointers. Based on the clearance of 75 pointers this last round, I think there were only a handful of 75+ pointers in that group of 42, the majority being 70 pointers.


----------



## FFacs

andy113 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I know there is a big discussion on here about the EOI's and the invite.
> 
> Can anyone with any experience suggest how long it would take for PR to be granted if a candidate with an EOI had all of the information required for submission in advance?
> E.g. this would include Medicals, Police checks etc etc.
> 
> I know the Immi website mentions 75% applications processed by 4 months etc.
> But I was hoping for some actual feedback from someone who had the documentation etc completed prior to the EOI invitation.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Andy.


It seems to be HIGHLY variable. Some get an invite in days, whereas others (with paperwork no less complete, and cases no more complex) take a lot longer. There seems to be little rhyme or reason, though obviously an incomplete application will require correspondence.

My details are positive. After arsing around with TOEFL I filed my EOI to NSW 190 on 25th Sept last year. They invited me to apply for nomination 5 days later, and turned around that application to nominate in just over 2 weeks. I got my medicals done and received the PCCs allowing me to file a complete application for the visa on 25th October. They granted my visa 2 weeks later. The complete application process took 58 days.


----------



## vikaschandra

FFacs said:


> *It seems to be HIGHLY variable. Some get an invite in days, whereas others (with paperwork no less complete, and cases no more complex) take a lot longer. There seems to be little rhyme or reason, though obviously an incomplete application will require correspondence.*
> 
> My details are positive. After arsing around with TOEFL I filed my EOI to NSW 190 on 25th Sept last year. They invited me to apply for nomination 5 days later, and turned around that application to nominate in just over 2 weeks. I got my medicals done and received the PCCs allowing me to file a complete application for the visa on 25th October. They granted my visa 2 weeks later. The complete application process took 58 days.


Agree with FFacs it could vary from case to case. Another major factor is the employment verification or the external verifications which could play a major role on the timeline to visa grant. Note that these days the visa processing is getting lengthier as DIBP are ensuring alls well with the application in terms of authenticity, integrity


----------



## babird

Given the trend. Seems we 65pointers esecially with EOI of June and July will missed out this FY. 

Better luck next July 2018?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

FFacs said:


> No, those aren't indicative. They are reported by DIBP. Go to skill select and go through the previous invite rounds (you can type the date into the address bar for older rounds if you follow the format. The only "inaccuracy" is the number of those 42 invites sent to 75+ pointers. Based on the clearance of 75 pointers this last round, I think there were only a handful of 75+ pointers in that group of 42, the majority being 70 pointers.


Thanks so much FFacs. I can see that in Skillselect the last round that the website still has an info on is for the 21st June round. In the 12th July round, which is still being denoted as the next round in the website, they say maximum invites they will make is 1000 in SC 189. How then can one break how many for 261111? Also desperately trying to look for the data which helped you calculate the 42 invites. Couldn't find it. There are graphs there but none specifically for 261111. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

babird said:


> Given the trend. Seems we 65pointers esecially with EOI of June and July will missed out this FY.
> 
> Better luck next July 2018?


I doubt next year if Australia will continue or not there immigration process as each time they are keep on decreasing the numbers of invitation


----------



## yikes297

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks so much FFacs. I can see that in Skillselect the last round that the website still has an info on is for the 21st June round. In the 12th July round, which is still being denoted as the next round in the website, they say maximum invites they will make is 1000 in SC 189. How then can one break how many for 261111? Also desperately trying to look for the data which helped you calculate the 42 invites. Couldn't find it. There are graphs there but none specifically for 261111.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


There's occupation ceiling info and after each round of invitation the total number of invitation sent so far for every occupation is listed. You'll be able to find the invitation sent for that occupation code by comparing the total number of invitation sent between last 2 rounds.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambohunk

They have not disclosed Occupation ceiling for 2017-18.The ceiling metioned on Skillselect is of 2016-17
SkillSelect


----------



## yikes297

rambohunk said:


> They have not disclosed Occupation ceiling for 2017-18.The ceiling metioned on Skillselect is of 2016-17
> SkillSelect


Yes. Eagerly waiting to see the new ceiling and the number of invites sent on 12th July.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

yikes297 said:


> There's occupation ceiling info and after each round of invitation the total number of invitation sent so far for every occupation is listed. You'll be able to find the invitation sent for that occupation code by comparing the total number of invitation sent between last 2 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, thanks. But there are no round wise snapshots to do the math. What I can see now is the complete number as of end year 16/17. I cannot see the exact number standing (say) e.g September 26 2016 round. Anyway, I know now. Thanks very much FFacs and yikes. Will keep an eye, now. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

babird said:


> Given the trend. Seems we 65pointers esecially with EOI of June and July will missed out this FY.
> 
> Better luck next July 2018?


If the ceiling is the same as it was last year, then it is almost certain 65 pointers cut-off date won't more than 4 months if being optimistic from 11 Aug 2016. So, not only will 65 pointers applying in June-July won't get invite year, I doubt if they will in 2018-19 if the same trend continues. 70 is almost the new cut-off points for 2611 unfortunately for new applicants.

I hope the ceiling is increased so all 65 pointers can get invite. Hopefully, next week will clear things up.


----------



## FFacs

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Yes, thanks. But there are no round wise snapshots to do the math. What I can see now is the complete number as of end year 16/17. I cannot see the exact number standing (say) e.g September 26 2016 round. Anyway, I know now. Thanks very much FFacs and yikes. Will keep an eye, now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The pages you want are o nthe SkillSelect site, under the Invitation Rounds tab, and the Previous... section. In the pages you need to scroll down to see the details for pro-rata. Here are the two rounds that are interesting. First, the round for 15th March

15 March 2017 round results

In this round, people with 65 points were being invited. This means that at 70+ points everyone was invited until the date of the draw (i.e. 15th March).

The next interesting round is 29th March, the following round.

29 March 2017 round results

In this round the score has moved to 70 points, and the DoE is set as 26th March with 42 invites sent. Simple deduction says that all those people invited must have lodged their EOI after the last round or come up for second invite at this time. It doesn't matter which. What we therefore know is that at that time in the space of 11 days, 42 EOIs at 70+ points were lodged or reopened. That is a rate of approx 53 per two-weeks. If this is typical it means that for every 60 removed from the queue (if that's the right number) each round, 53 more will join the back of the queue. i.e. the queue will reduce by 7 at 70 points each round. You can use the same figures to get an idea of the backlog and 70 points and extrapolate the time it will take to clear that backlog at -7 per round.


----------



## Migrate2Oz

Hi All,

I'm just starting the process myself and have been following the conversation here. Looking at the thread I now doubt if its worth the effort with the points I have. So request you experts to guide this soul if I should apply for 189 / 190 Vic / 190 NSW. 

I suspect I'll have 65 points (breakdown below)

Age: 25 points
IELTS: 20 points (I'll give multiple till I get band 8 )
Education: 15 points (I have 7 yrs exp but I suspect ACS will deduct 6 yrs (engg + MBA) as they're non-IT, so no points from work ex)
Partner Skills: 5 (Will file my wife's ACS as well)

Total: 65
May get 5 from SS... so 70 maybe

1. I'm yet to file my ACS skill assessment and I can file for either BA or SA - which one do you suggest has better chances?
2. Considering it'll take me 3-4 months to get all my paperwork in order and I file my EOI in Dec '17, what are the chances and how much should I expect to get an invitation (worst case scenario)
3. Request an honest opinion on my chances of securing 189 or 190.


----------



## Migrate2Oz

test


----------



## zaback21

Migrate2Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just starting the process myself and have been following the conversation here. Looking at the thread I now doubt if its worth the effort with the points I have. So request you experts to guide this soul if I should apply for 189 / 190 Vic / 190 NSW.
> 
> I suspect I'll have 65 points (breakdown below)
> 
> Age: 25 points
> IELTS: 20 points (I'll give multiple till I get band 8 )
> Education: 15 points (I have 7 yrs exp but I suspect ACS will deduct 6 yrs (engg + MBA) as they're non-IT, so no points from work ex)
> Partner Skills: 5 (Will file my wife's ACS as well)
> 
> Total: 65
> May get 5 from SS... so 70 maybe
> 
> 1. I'm yet to file my ACS skill assessment and I can file for either BA or SA - which one do you suggest has better chances?
> 2. Considering it'll take me 3-4 months to get all my paperwork in order and I file my EOI in Dec '17, what are the chances and how much should I expect to get an invitation (worst case scenario)
> 3. Request an honest opinion on my chances of securing 189 or 190.


Irrespective of the chances, you should file. You already are maxed out in terms of points and unless you hit 25 soon, you won't get 70. 70 is a sure invite but Dec 17 for 65 is a little too late (try submit early, ACS doesn't take long like Engineers Australia) even if ceiling is doubled and lots of 65 pointers are invited since cut-off date for 65 is 12 Aug 2016 !

When are you turning 25 ?

So, submit, this gives you chances for state invite which may be good enough even with 55+5, if you can fulfill their requirements. 189 will be hard.

In any case, what occupation is your wife seeking ? She may have better chances than you are if she can manage 65 in 2613 or 2631.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Migrate2Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just starting the process myself and have been following the conversation here. Looking at the thread I now doubt if its worth the effort with the points I have. So request you experts to guide this soul if I should apply for 189 / 190 Vic / 190 NSW.
> 
> I suspect I'll have 65 points (breakdown below)
> 
> Age: 25 points
> IELTS: 20 points (I'll give multiple till I get band 8 )
> Education: 15 points (I have 7 yrs exp but I suspect ACS will deduct 6 yrs (engg + MBA) as they're non-IT, so no points from work ex)
> Partner Skills: 5 (Will file my wife's ACS as well)
> 
> Total: 65
> May get 5 from SS... so 70 maybe
> 
> 1. I'm yet to file my ACS skill assessment and I can file for either BA or SA - which one do you suggest has better chances?
> 2. Considering it'll take me 3-4 months to get all my paperwork in order and I file my EOI in Dec '17, what are the chances and how much should I expect to get an invitation (worst case scenario)
> 3. Request an honest opinion on my chances of securing 189 or 190.


Mate,i read somewhere - Never say 'that won't happen to me'. Life finds the most funniest ways of proving us wrong - 

1) 5 points - out of your 7 years if your undergrad was non CS/IT, you will get deducted only 4 years. That still leaves you with 3 years. You can get 5 points for that. Australia considers MBA as a hygiene factor. They don't even look at it( to add or to deduct) 
2) Age - 25 points
3) Undergrads - 15 points 
4) English - 20(predictive) Take PTE, more circumspect evaluation. Comparatively easier to get a superior score
5) 5 Spouse points - Make sure your wife's occupation is in IFSOL and STNOL both to be able to apply to 189 and 190 reapectively. (I couldn't add my spouse points because her occupation featured in STNOL but not IFSOL)

I see 70 points above - that seems quite competitive

BA should be good - It's more or less the same because point cutoffs remain same for both BA/SA

If you have worked in more countries than one with the same employer, then paper work takes time, else if you go full month on it, you can finish it tops one month (Read how FFacs became a defacto Aussie in 58 days overall) 

Best of luck

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrate2Oz

Thanks for the response.

I'm not 25, I'm 33 hence 25 points for age 

My wife has 5.5 years of experiences as System Admin (262113). Post which she did MBA and now her role is similar to BA (2 years). But since with ACS we can file with only one role, we are thinking of doing it as System Admin. Does that make sense? She is 30, so you are correct her points maybe more depending on how ACS counts her experience.

1. Do you mean 70 is a sure invite to SS? (65+5) Should I apply for 190?
2. Can you please explain what is meant by 'ceiling'? Is it applicable to both 189 and 190?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Migrate2Oz

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Mate,i read somewhere - Never say 'that won't happen to me'. Life finds the most funniest ways of proving us wrong -
> 
> 1) 5 points - out of your 7 years if your undergrad was non CS/IT, you will get deducted only 4 years. That still leaves you with 3 years. You can get 5 points for that. Australia considers MBA as a hygiene factor. They don't even look at it( to add or to deduct)
> 2) Age - 25 points
> 3) Undergrads - 15 points
> 4) English - 20(predictive) Take PTE, more circumspect evaluation. Comparatively easier to get a superior score
> 5) 5 Spouse points - Make sure your wife's occupation is in IFSOL and STNOL both to be able to apply to 189 and 190 reapectively. (I couldn't add my spouse points because her occupation featured in STNOL but not IFSOL)
> 
> I see 70 points above - that seems quite competitive
> 
> BA should be good - It's more or less the same because point cutoffs remain same for both BA/SA
> 
> If you have worked in more countries than one with the same employer, then paper work takes time, else if you go full month on it, you can finish it tops one month (Read how FFacs became a defacto Aussie in 58 days overall)
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks Mrigank! You have lifted my spirits 

1. My wife's occupation is System Admin (262113), which is part of STSOL, so I'm guessing this will work?
2. I have worked for sometime in US as well so i guess it will take time as per your advice
3. Planning to file my EOI by Dec at the latest as I complete my 7 years in Nov

Thanks for your help


----------



## zaback21

Migrate2Oz said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I'm not 25, I'm 33 hence 25 points for age
> 
> My wife has 5.5 years of experiences as System Admin (262113). Post which she did MBA and now her role is similar to BA (2 years). But since with ACS we can file with only one role, we are thinking of doing it as System Admin. Does that make sense? She is 30, so you are correct her points maybe more depending on how ACS counts her experience.
> 
> 1. Do you mean 70 is a sure invite to SS? (65+5) Should I apply for 190?
> 2. Can you please explain what is meant by 'ceiling'? Is it applicable to both 189 and 190?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Go for BA as it is in MLTSSL. You can't claim her 5 points in 189 with 262113.

If she can manage 20 PTE points, she doesn't need work exp. With your BA assessment, you will have 70 points and it will take 14-28 days max for an invite once she submits.

Both of you should try for 261111 or 26112 which are in MLTSSL.

The way I see it, if both of you can manage 2611XX code and she manages 20 English points, you guys can get 189 in 14-28 days. So, try that asap.


----------



## Migrate2Oz

zaback21 said:


> Go for BA as it is in MLTSSL. You can't claim her 5 points in 189 with 262113.
> 
> If she can manage 20 PTE points, she doesn't need work exp. With your BA assessment, you will have 70 points and it will take 14-28 days max for an invite once she submits.
> 
> Both of you should try for 261111 or 26112 which are in MLTSSL.
> 
> The way I see it, if both of you can manage 2611XX code and she manages 20 English points, you guys can get 189 in 14-28 days. So, try that asap.


Thanks for the valuable tip. We will file her skill as BA with ACS and try to get 20 PTE points. Thanks for encouragement and help


----------



## FFacs

Migrate2Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just starting the process myself and have been following the conversation here. Looking at the thread I now doubt if its worth the effort with the points I have. So request you experts to guide this soul if I should apply for 189 / 190 Vic / 190 NSW.
> 
> I suspect I'll have 65 points (breakdown below)
> 
> Age: 25 points
> IELTS: 20 points (I'll give multiple till I get band 8 )
> Education: 15 points (I have 7 yrs exp but I suspect ACS will deduct 6 yrs (engg + MBA) as they're non-IT, so no points from work ex)
> Partner Skills: 5 (Will file my wife's ACS as well)
> 
> Total: 65
> May get 5 from SS... so 70 maybe
> 
> 1. I'm yet to file my ACS skill assessment and I can file for either BA or SA - which one do you suggest has better chances?
> 2. Considering it'll take me 3-4 months to get all my paperwork in order and I file my EOI in Dec '17, what are the chances and how much should I expect to get an invitation (worst case scenario)
> 3. Request an honest opinion on my chances of securing 189 or 190.


My gut feeling: 189 is likely out of reach. 190 NSW.... tough to tell. You would actually have a great profile with your experience and English score.... but ACS taking those years experience WRT to points means the experience might be invisible to NSW. VIctoria, on the other hand, might be more of a goer. 65 points could well get you the request to file an application for nomination. If they look at your profile and see 7 years, they might be impressed. Combined with 20 points for PTE, that's a fairly solid profile. Is your experience varied and reusable? Long and short: you might make it with 190, but that PTE score needs achieving.


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> My gut feeling: 189 is likely out of reach. 190 NSW.... tough to tell. You would actually have a great profile with your experience and English score.... but ACS taking those years experience WRT to points means the experience might be invisible to NSW. VIctoria, on the other hand, might be more of a goer. 65 points could well get you the request to file an application for nomination. If they look at your profile and see 7 years, they might be impressed. Combined with 20 points for PTE, that's a fairly solid profile. Is your experience varied and reusable? Long and short: you might make it with 190, but that PTE score needs achieving.


Just read the other replies (should have done so before submitting my own). If you can get 70 points, you're laughing. I'll see you in Sydney for a beer


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

zaback21 said:


> Go for BA as it is in MLTSSL. You can't claim her 5 points in 189 with 262113.
> 
> If she can manage 20 PTE points, she doesn't need work exp. With your BA assessment, you will have 70 points and it will take 14-28 days max for an invite once she submits.
> 
> Both of you should try for 261111 or 26112 which are in MLTSSL.
> 
> The way I see it, if both of you can manage 2611XX code and she manages 20 English points, you guys can get 189 in 14-28 days. So, try that asap.


Zaback? Are you saying spouse's superior English score can also give 5 points to the primary applicant, even if her occupation doesn't list in IFSOL ? So basically can one substitute the other? 

Sorry I thought MLTSSL was for SC 457. Is it also applicable for SC 189? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Migrate2Oz said:


> Thanks for the valuable tip. We will file her skill as BA with ACS and try to get 20 PTE points. Thanks for encouragement and help


Not sure if your wife has a bachelors, but if she does and you both can get BA/SA from ACS, regardless of experience your youthful wife has a great score also. So you have two routes depending on who gets that 20 points PTE first. Don't worry about who is primary and secondary, the visas are the same once you land.

Edu: 15
Age: 30
English: 20
Partner: 5

If her Bachelors was relevant IT and ACS only take 2 years, she's on 75 points, which is likely an instant invite on 189.


----------



## Migrate2Oz

FFacs said:


> Not sure if your wife has a bachelors, but if she does and you both can get BA/SA from ACS, regardless of experience your youthful wife has a great score also. So you have two routes depending on who gets that 20 points PTE first. Don't worry about who is primary and secondary, the visas are the same once you land.
> 
> Edu: 15
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Partner: 5
> 
> If her Bachelors was relevant IT and ACS only take 2 years, she's on 75 points, which is likely an instant invite on 189.


Thanks FFacs! You are a legend here 

My wife's Bachelor's was in IT yes, but her MBA was in Marketing - is that a concern for ACS? Here's her profile:

Bachelor of Engineering (IT): 2004 - 2008
Worked as System Admin: July 2008 - Mar 2014
MBA (Marketing): Apr 2014 - Apr 2015
Working as IT Consultant (BA): July 2015 - Present

So for BA she would get only 2 years, hence no experience points I guess..


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

FFacs said:


> The pages you want are o nthe SkillSelect site, under the Invitation Rounds tab, and the Previous... section. In the pages you need to scroll down to see the details for pro-rata. Here are the two rounds that are interesting. First, the round for 15th March
> 
> 15 March 2017 round results
> 
> In this round, people with 65 points were being invited. This means that at 70+ points everyone was invited until the date of the draw (i.e. 15th March).
> 
> The next interesting round is 29th March, the following round.
> 
> 29 March 2017 round results
> 
> In this round the score has moved to 70 points, and the DoE is set as 26th March with 42 invites sent. Simple deduction says that all those people invited must have lodged their EOI after the last round or come up for second invite at this time. It doesn't matter which. What we therefore know is that at that time in the space of 11 days, 42 EOIs at 70+ points were lodged or reopened. That is a rate of approx 53 per two-weeks. If this is typical it means that for every 60 removed from the queue (if that's the right number) each round, 53 more will join the back of the queue. i.e. the queue will reduce by 7 at 70 points each round. You can use the same figures to get an idea of the backlog and 70 points and extrapolate the time it will take to clear that backlog at -7 per round.


Thanks FFacs. 

Can I trouble your gut again. 

I am currently sitting on 70 points for my SC 189. DOE 30th June 2017

I wanted to get another 5 points from my wife's profession but it dsnt feature in the SC 189 occupation list. However it does in the STNOL and so if the assessment comes out positive I can add 5 points of hers if I apply to SC 190. She did Ok in English with PTE 76 over all. 

Ergo, I was contemplating creating another EOI for SC 190. With or without my wife's points added to my tally, i will have 70+5 points nonetheless. However I am kind of torn between NSW and VIC. I am also not sure what do state nominations look for in the candidate, i have managed only 5 points for my work ex because 4 years got deducted for the graduation mismatch. I have a superior English score. What are my chances? 

What say you? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Zaback? Are you saying spouse's superior English score can also give 5 points to the primary applicant, even if her occupation doesn't list in IFSOL ? So basically can one substitute the other?
> 
> Sorry I thought MLTSSL was for SC 457. Is it also applicable for SC 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


No. Both of your occupation needs to be in MLTSSL of 189. Not the one you see in DIBP (that's for 186).

189 MLTSSL : https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

As already explained, try go for 2611/2613/2631 (anything from MLTSSL) both of you to get invite. Don't worry about experience. And yes, she will need to be the primary applicant and you will provide her with 5 spouse points. Then at 70, you guys will get invite this year.


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi Guys,

Any idea by when can i receive the invite.

EOI: 28th May 2017
PTE Points: 20 (79+ in all)
Points: 70 (189) and 75(190)
System Analyst


----------



## vikaschandra

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea by when can i receive the invite.
> 
> EOI: 28th May 2017
> PTE Points: 20 (79+ in all)
> Points: 70 (189) and 75(190)
> System Analyst


last round on 12th July saw only one applicant with 75 points get his ITA hence presuming the cutoff has increased to 75 at this point of time. but with 70 you have very good chance to secure invite in upcoming round. have to wait and see the quota for the year of 17/18 which would give us information on how many seats allocated per round (as I suppose the occupation is still on the pro rata)


----------



## FFacs

Migrate2Oz said:


> Thanks FFacs! You are a legend here
> 
> My wife's Bachelor's was in IT yes, but her MBA was in Marketing - is that a concern for ACS? Here's her profile:
> 
> Bachelor of Engineering (IT): 2004 - 2008
> Worked as System Admin: July 2008 - Mar 2014
> MBA (Marketing): Apr 2014 - Apr 2015
> Working as IT Consultant (BA): July 2015 - Present
> 
> So for BA she would get only 2 years, hence no experience points I guess..


Don't thank me, it was the other guys that noticed your wife's possible role. 

Job titles aren't relevant for ACS, only the job duties. Have a look through the ACS description of duties for the occupations on the ML list. If you believe she meets those duties as described, then she may well be assessed positive for one of them. If her degree is assessed as ICT Major with relevance to the occupation, they will only require 2 years, then you really ARE laughing. The MBA is irrelevant, as are any courses in knitting, skydiving or hypnosis. If the planets align it's possible that you both get an ML list assessment, and you go with her as primary. She could be looking at 70 or even 75 points, but that PTE is NOT trivial. Get cracking!

Disclaimer: not an expert, but my understanding from going through this myself:


----------



## FFacs

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks FFacs.
> 
> Can I trouble your gut again.
> 
> I am currently sitting on 70 points for my SC 189. DOE 30th June 2017
> 
> I wanted to get another 5 points from my wife's profession but it dsnt feature in the SC 189 occupation list. However it does in the STNOL and so if the assessment comes out positive I can add 5 points of hers if I apply to SC 190. She did Ok in English with PTE 76 over all.
> 
> Ergo, I was contemplating creating another EOI for SC 190. With or without my wife's points added to my tally, i will have 70+5 points nonetheless. However I am kind of torn between NSW and VIC. I am also not sure what do state nominations look for in the candidate, i have managed only 5 points for my work ex because 4 years got deducted for the graduation mismatch. I have a superior English score. What are my chances?
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Tough to say. I'm no expert. I think 189 for 70 points is actually fairly positive. WRT my earlier messages, that would suggest it rolls forward at a healthy pace for 70 pointers, with only a month or three to wait. It sucks for 65 pointers because more 70 pointers are joining the queue almost as quickly as those sat the front are invited, but that's not the way 70 pointers will experience it.

State Sponsorships are more difficult. You do have a good score for NSW, but they don't seem to call forward all occupations consistently. It's like they suddenly decide "let's invite some BAs". I would guess they'd like your profile, but it might not happen that they call BAs/SAs this year. Victoria is another level of fun. They apparently look for transferable skills, maturity in experience. Basically, they kind of scan your CV and think "would I hire this guy/gal?" I have ZERO idea if they would like your profile.

No harm in making EOIs for 190 though, but don't waste your time if you already k now you wouldn't take the invite offered.

Lastly. At some point you'll need to choose between Victoria and NSW. Sooner or later....


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

FFacs said:


> Tough to say. I'm no expert. I think 189 for 70 points is actually fairly positive. WRT my earlier messages, that would suggest it rolls forward at a healthy pace for 70 pointers, with only a month or three to wait. It sucks for 65 pointers because more 70 pointers are joining the queue almost as quickly as those sat the front are invited, but that's not the way 70 pointers will experience it.
> 
> State Sponsorships are more difficult. You do have a good score for NSW, but they don't seem to call forward all occupations consistently. It's like they suddenly decide "let's invite some BAs". I would guess they'd like your profile, but it might not happen that they call BAs/SAs this year. Victoria is another level of fun. They apparently look for transferable skills, maturity in experience. Basically, they kind of scan your CV and think "would I hire this guy/gal?" I have ZERO idea if they would like your profile.
> 
> No harm in making EOIs for 190 though, but don't waste your time if you already k now you wouldn't take the invite offered.
> 
> Lastly. At some point you'll need to choose between Victoria and NSW. Sooner or later....


Thanks again FFacs. I think now I have a healthy sample of advises, basis which I am skewed towards making additional EOIs. 

One striking feature though, which stands out in lot of the responses. A lot many people have mentioned of this 'obligatory' provision of state sponsorships. And more often than not it sounds like, it's a tougher course to walk. Frankly, the only obligation I know of is the fact that after the state grant one needs to stay in that state for 2 years before moving out elsewhere. 

You mention, I shouldn't waste my time if I wouldn't take it. Why would I not take it? Just because of the 2 years clause? Or is there more than what meets the eye? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks again FFacs. I think now I have a healthy sample of advises, basis which I am skewed towards making additional EOIs.
> 
> One striking feature though, which stands out in lot of the responses. A lot many people have mentioned of this 'obligatory' provision of state sponsorships. And more often than not it sounds like, it's a tougher course to walk. Frankly, the only obligation I know of is the fact that after the state grant one needs to stay in that state for 2 years before moving out elsewhere.
> 
> You mention, I shouldn't waste my time if I wouldn't take it. Why would I not take it? Just because of the 2 years clause? Or is there more than what meets the eye?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Indeed, because of the 2 year clause. Lots of people really don't like the idea of that. Most those who object seem to have little idea of what it takes to resettle in another country. Most who have done so know that once you choose a state to settle in, you're unlikely to want to move to another unless absolutely necessary. Like I say, you'll need to make a choice on Melbourne or Sydney at some point. May as well be when seeking an invite as after getting the visa....


----------



## honylabana

*Chances of 65 pointers applied for 189 under ICT Business Analyst - 261111 in Sep'16*

Hi Guys - With invitations started for the 2017-2018 program year, I would like to take some expert advice here. For the CT Business Analyst - 261111 , the next few rounds will clear the 75 and 70 pointers.

I submitted my EOI on 16th Sep'16 with 65 points. Do the group think I should wait for a couple of months to see if we get to 65 points. The only option I have to go for PTE and score 79+ in each section. I almost made the cut(L-79, R-78, S-83, W-75) 

Please suggest.


Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111
EOI: 16th September 2016
PTE Points: 10
Points: 65 (189)


----------



## NB

honylabana said:


> Hi Guys - With invitations started for the 2017-2018 program year, I would like to take some expert advice here. For the CT Business Analyst - 261111 , the next few rounds will clear the 75 and 70 pointers.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16th Sep'16 with 65 points. Do the group think I should wait for a couple of months to see if we get to 65 points. The only option I have to go for PTE and score 79+ in each section. I almost made the cut(L-79, R-78, S-83, W-75)
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI: 16th September 2016
> PTE Points: 10
> Points: 65 (189)


Let's see the cutoff for the next 2 rounds 

In the meantime you can prepare for your PTEA

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

honylabana said:


> Hi Guys - With invitations started for the 2017-2018 program year, I would like to take some expert advice here. For the CT Business Analyst - 261111 , the next few rounds will clear the 75 and 70 pointers.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16th Sep'16 with 65 points. Do the group think I should wait for a couple of months to see if we get to 65 points. The only option I have to go for PTE and score 79+ in each section. I almost made the cut(L-79, R-78, S-83, W-75)
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI: 16th September 2016
> PTE Points: 10
> Points: 65 (189)


65 points is going to be a decent wait as there is a sizeable backlog of 75 and 70.

Things will be clearer after July rounds.

If you can manage 20 in PTE, you will receive the invite with 75, in the immediate next round. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## honylabana

newbienz said:


> Let's see the cutoff for the next 2 rounds
> 
> In the meantime you can prepare for your PTEA
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I will start preparing for PTEA and simultaneously will keep a check on the invitations. Hopefully the 75 and 70 backlog is cleared soon.


----------



## FFacs

honylabana said:


> Thanks. I will start preparing for PTEA and simultaneously will keep a check on the invitations. Hopefully the 75 and 70 backlog is cleared soon.


I could be wrong, but I don't think it'll clear.


----------



## honylabana

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 65 points is going to be a decent wait as there is a sizeable backlog of 75 and 70.
> 
> Things will be clearer after July rounds.
> 
> If you can manage 20 in PTE, you will receive the invite with 75, in the immediate next round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Going for the PTE seems like the best option right now. I will still wait for the new 2-3 rounds to take that decision. Thanks again.


----------



## silverphoenix

Hi folks, by your experiences. How much time should the following application take to get an EOI response. EOI - 190 SS for Victoria or NSW with following points

20(PTE) + 15(Qualification) + 30(Age) + 5(Partner) + 5(SS) = 75 points. 
ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Rahul_UK183

silverphoenix said:


> Hi folks, by your experiences. How much time should the following application take to get an EOI response. EOI - 190 SS for Victoria or NSW with following points
> 
> 20(PTE) + 15(Qualification) + 30(Age) + 5(Partner) + 5(SS) = 75 points.
> ICT Business Analyst


With 75 why go for 190 ??

189 would be a cakewalk !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

silverphoenix said:


> Hi folks, by your experiences. How much time should the following application take to get an EOI response. EOI - 190 SS for Victoria or NSW with following points
> 
> 20(PTE) + 15(Qualification) + 30(Age) + 5(Partner) + 5(SS) = 75 points.
> ICT Business Analyst


Sorry just noticed its 70 ... even with 70 I suppose you should stick to 189.

190 isn't predictable and has a longer processing time in the long run when compared to 189. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik

silverphoenix said:


> Hi folks, by your experiences. How much time should the following application take to get an EOI response. EOI - 190 SS for Victoria or NSW with following points
> 
> 20(PTE) + 15(Qualification) + 30(Age) + 5(Partner) + 5(SS) = 75 points.
> ICT Business Analyst



I think you should wait for 189 since it gives you the flexibility to work anywhere in the country. Also the overall time taken will be lesser for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix

FFacs said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think it'll clear.


Hey FFacs, 

Was reading this thread and seems like you are the guy who can help me here. I am in a pickle, and would be super glad if you can share some pointers from my exp.

My Case - 30(Age) + 15(Q) + 5(Exp) + 20(PTE 90), but Marketing Specialist. 
Since the options for Marketing Specialist have been choked out, so I am planning to get some help from the partner Route.

Now, I will be filing the ACS skill evaluation for my wife in a day or so for ICT BA.

Her Profile - B.A. (Business Eco) + MBA
Work Exp - 6 Years 3 Months as BA with the Same organization
Have created 2 RPLS for exp from last year projects.
PTE Score - 90 (90,90,90,90)

I understand since the education is not the one which ACS demands, they will deduct 6 years of exp, but still will be able to claim 15 points for qualification IF the assessment is positive. Now if everything goes as per plan, and i get her assessment by Mid-Aug, I am planning to file 190 SS EOI for Victoria or NSW.

Her total points - 30(Age)+15(Q)+20(PTE)+5(P)+5(SS) = 75

How soon can i expect a response to the EOI? Is expecting under a month being over-ambitious?


----------



## silverphoenix

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Sorry just noticed its 70 ... even with 70 I suppose you should stick to 189.
> 
> 190 isn't predictable and has a longer processing time in the long run when compared to 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


70 is including Partner Points as well. Which i think, can be claimed under 190 only, or maybe i am wrong ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

silverphoenix said:


> 70 is including Partner Points as well. Which i think, can be claimed under 190 only, or maybe i am wrong ?


Ok now seems a little complicated as I didn't realise there was a 190 occupation involved for partner points.

Will let someone else advise.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Ok now seems a little complicated as I didn't realise there was a 190 occupation involved for partner points.
> 
> Will let someone else advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yup, as i said, little pickle. My whole plan B rests on how quickly the EOI is accepted by either of NSW or Vic under 190


----------



## Ard

Dear Seniors,

Would I be correct to assume that cases registered with Myimmitracker are about 1/20 to the actual number of EOIs ? If not, what do you think the ratio is ?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Ard said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Would I be correct to assume that cases registered with Myimmitracker are about 1/20 to the actual number of EOIs ? If not, what do you think the ratio is ?


I hope someone answers that. My sensibility although says, it is not possible to come up with a decent enough number even if someone claims sh/he can. Say for example 'South East Asians' are the majority applicants to PRs in Australia. Even a very broad demographic category as that is sparsely represented in MyImmitracker.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Dear Experts,

Have an urgent question-

In the ACS assessment the letter said that my experience after june 2010 would be considered as relevant. From what I could comprehend they have deducted 2 years as per the rule ( in the relevant field) from the overall workex which started from june 2008 for me and which is why they mentioned exp after june 2010 would be considered. 

Now while in the EOI where they ask for whether the employment is related to the nominated occupation- should one say yes for the 2 years deducted by rule or not? Or should it be yes only for the employment after June 2010???

If its after June 2010 - does that mean July 2010?? or June 2010??
I need to update my EOI with the same, although my points would remain the same but still need to update the correct info.

Awaiting responses from experts...


----------



## FFacs

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Have an urgent question-
> 
> In the ACS assessment the letter said that my experience after june 2010 would be considered as relevant. From what I could comprehend they have deducted 2 years as per the rule ( in the relevant field) from the overall workex which started from june 2008 for me and which is why they mentioned exp after june 2010 would be considered.
> 
> Now while in the EOI where they ask for whether the employment is related to the nominated occupation- should one say yes for the 2 years deducted by rule or not? Or should it be yes only for the employment after June 2010???
> 
> If its after June 2010 - does that mean July 2010?? or June 2010??
> I need to update my EOI with the same, although my points would remain the same but still need to update the correct info.
> 
> Awaiting responses from experts...


Not an expert. But here's what I did. I included all work following the given month and marked it as related. I included all work prior to that (used as evidence to ACS but not qualifying for points) and marked it as not related. For one company that meant splitting the experience into two sections.

By "after" they mean "after", as in not "after and including".


----------



## FFacs

silverphoenix said:


> Hey FFacs,
> 
> Was reading this thread and seems like you are the guy who can help me here. I am in a pickle, and would be super glad if you can share some pointers from my exp.
> 
> My Case - 30(Age) + 15(Q) + 5(Exp) + 20(PTE 90), but Marketing Specialist.
> Since the options for Marketing Specialist have been choked out, so I am planning to get some help from the partner Route.
> 
> Now, I will be filing the ACS skill evaluation for my wife in a day or so for ICT BA.
> 
> Her Profile - B.A. (Business Eco) + MBA
> Work Exp - 6 Years 3 Months as BA with the Same organization
> Have created 2 RPLS for exp from last year projects.
> PTE Score - 90 (90,90,90,90)
> 
> I understand since the education is not the one which ACS demands, they will deduct 6 years of exp, but still will be able to claim 15 points for qualification IF the assessment is positive. Now if everything goes as per plan, and i get her assessment by Mid-Aug, I am planning to file 190 SS EOI for Victoria or NSW.
> 
> Her total points - 30(Age)+15(Q)+20(PTE)+5(P)+5(SS) = 75
> 
> How soon can i expect a response to the EOI? Is expecting under a month being over-ambitious?



Not sure if I can help you. Be aware I'm just some guy who went through the same process, that's all. Quick tips: ACS will not assess the qualification for use as points. It's not an ICT degree. Go look up the assessing authority needed. Second, partner skills need to be in the same list as the primary applicant. If she's going from the ML list (for whichever visa you'll be EOIing) yours will need to be on the same list I think.

A BA on 70 points? Hard to tell. 189 I would guess about 3 months or so, maybe a smidgen under. 190? No way to know. NSW might happen to want BAs right now, might not. Victoria is an unknown until now. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Auspr18

FFacs said:


> Not an expert. But here's what I did. I included all work following the given month and marked it as related. I included all work prior to that (used as evidence to ACS but not qualifying for points) and marked it as not related. For one company that meant splitting the experience into two sections.
> 
> By "after" they mean "after", as in not "after and including".


Thanks a lot.


----------



## silverphoenix

FFacs said:


> Not sure if I can help you. Be aware I'm just some guy who went through the same process, that's all. Quick tips: ACS will not assess the qualification for use as points. It's not an ICT degree. Go look up the assessing authority needed. Second, partner skills need to be in the same list as the primary applicant. If she's going from the ML list (for whichever visa you'll be EOIing) yours will need to be on the same list I think.
> 
> A BA on 70 points? Hard to tell. 189 I would guess about 3 months or so, maybe a smidgen under. 190? No way to know. NSW might happen to want BAs right now, might not. Victoria is an unknown until now. Sorry I can't be of more help.


Yup, not an ICT Degree, but there is 6+ years exp of BA. Isn't that sufficient ?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks a lot.


Yes, that's the correct way. Even my Agent did that for me. Incidentally that opens a new can of worms. For me the deduction was 4 years, and so now my relevant experience according to them is only 3 years. But overall it's more than that. In state sponsorships, which experience do they consider? The ones assessed as relevant by ACS or overall?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Dear FFacs, Other Members,

Would bother you with another query:

One of my relevant experience is of 2 years in India with a company. During these 2 years, I went on an onsite project from the same company to another country for 4 months. Do i need to separately mention this experience in the EOI, given that the employer is the same? I have currently mentioned it as 2 years of exp in india with this company.

Please suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b

Auspr18 said:


> Dear FFacs, Other Members,
> 
> Would bother you with another query:
> 
> One of my relevant experience is of 2 years in India with a company. During these 2 years, I went on an onsite project from the same company to another country for 4 months. Do i need to separately mention this experience in the EOI, given that the employer is the same? I have currently mentioned it as 2 years of exp in india with this company.
> 
> Please suggest.




Yes. As per acs requirements. It should be in the reference letter. 

I dont think in EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. As per acs requirements. It should be in the reference letter.
> 
> I dont think in EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's there in the reference letter it has to be in the EOI. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

mrigank_bhushan said:


> If it's there in the reference letter it has to be in the EOI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Its not there in the reference letter. the reference letter from this company just says that I had an onsite stint in a diff country in one of the roles and responsibilities points of the letter , without mentioning the number of months at the onsite location.

The ACS letter also doesn't mention the onsite exp. It says 2 years in the compnay at India location.

I'm thinking of keeping it the same as the ACS letter to avoid confusion.

Pls suggest


----------



## andreyx108b

mrigank_bhushan said:


> If it's there in the reference letter it has to be in the EOI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




You submitted one to ACS and the one submit to dibp if points are claimed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. As per acs requirements. It should be in the reference letter.
> 
> I dont think in EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are wrong.

In the EOI you have to follow the exact sequence of employment which you have followed while submitting to ACS 
So if in ACS you have shown the onsite experience separately as you have rightly done
Then you you should follow this same sequence in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Auspr18 said:


> Its not there in the reference letter. the reference letter from this company just says that I had an onsite stint in a diff country in one of the roles and responsibilities points of the letter , without mentioning the number of months at the onsite location.
> 
> The ACS letter also doesn't mention the onsite exp. It says 2 years in the compnay at India location.
> 
> I'm thinking of keeping it the same as the ACS letter to avoid confusion.
> 
> Pls suggest


If it is there it has to be everywhere else nowhere. Consistency is your only option here, you don't want to get in a messy waters later. 

I will share my experience on this here. I had travelled onshore on work permit, some 5 times for 4-6 month durations. I had my employer mention each of those durations in my reference letter, which is how it came out in my ACS letter, and later in my EOI. Since I didnot have the deputation letters, or the salary slips of all those trips, i had to attach my bank statements of the onshore bank as evidence. My agent told me it was mandatory and now way could we could go around it because later on it may cause problems. The only other onshore experience that I didnot mention was a short Business Visa trip for which my payroll didnot change. Mind you, companies operate in base locations and onshore locations (where they send you on work permits) under different legal entities. Say for example, XYZ Asia Pacific Ltd. and XYZ India pvt. Ltd. For different legal entities, payroll changes. For all other travels, per diem applies. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Auspr18 said:


> Its not there in the reference letter. the reference letter from this company just says that I had an onsite stint in a diff country in one of the roles and responsibilities points of the letter , without mentioning the number of months at the onsite location.
> 
> The ACS letter also doesn't mention the onsite exp. It says 2 years in the compnay at India location.
> 
> I'm thinking of keeping it the same as the ACS letter to avoid confusion.
> 
> Pls suggest


You will,have to submit form 80 where you will be required to give exact dates of each and every employment and travel
So if ACS have not shown the onsite dates separately, you may be in trouble later, so in my opinion you should get the same corrected immediately 

Accordingly amend the EOI

Cheers


----------



## babird

Hi Guys,

Just an update. Out of nowhere, I received an invite from Queensland. So now I'm torn if I'm going to pursue it or wait for 189.

My points are 65 and 70(ss). Logged June 29, 2017. Given 65 seems a long shot this year. Do you think I'll go with this invite?

Appreciate your input guys.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> In the EOI you have to follow the exact sequence of employment which you have followed while submitting to ACS
> 
> So if in ACS you have shown the onsite experience separately as you have rightly done
> 
> Then you you should follow this same sequence in the EOI
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Can you show the source of your claims? You tend to make things up way too often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just an update. Out of nowhere, I received an invite from Queensland. So now I'm torn if I'm going to pursue it or wait for 189.
> 
> My points are 65 and 70(ss). Logged June 29, 2017. Given 65 seems a long shot this year. Do you think I'll go with this invite?
> 
> Appreciate your input guys.
> 
> Thanks.


Can I ask how, how did u applied for Queensland, normal EOI submission by stating QUEENSLAND or anything else u filled. I think you should consider the option. Waiting anyways will cost your patience, but having an invite is anytime better than having nothing... What is your code 261112 or 261111



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Can you show the source of your claims? You tend to make things up way too often.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's no use arguing with you.
You want everything in writing for even what is common sense

The rules clearly say that you have to give the complete details of your employment based on which you have claimed points
Now what more can they specify.
You want them to specify what it means by each detail
You have claimed points based on your skills assessment so obviously you will follow the same sequence 
Other members have also opinednthe same.
But as in the last case, you and another member think only you both are right and all other are wrong , when it is just the opposite 

Let the member decide whose advice he wants to take
Cheers


----------



## babird

prashant_wase said:


> Can I ask how, how did u applied for Queensland, normal EOI submission by stating QUEENSLAND or anything else u filled. I think you should consider the option. Waiting anyways will cost your patience, but having an invite is anytime better than having nothing... What is your code 261112 or 261111
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Normal EOI. Actually I created 2 EOI. One for 189 and 190 (NSW), 2nd is 190 for Queensland.

Yup, I'm leaning with pursuing it specially the 65pts are seems a long shot for 189.

I'm 261112.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> You will,have to submit form 80 where you will be required to give exact dates of each and every employment and travel
> 
> So if ACS have not shown the onsite dates separately, you may be in trouble later, so in my opinion you should get the same corrected immediately
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly amend the EOI
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I think you returned to you habbit of giving creative advice. Which unfortunately has way too often little relevance to truth. 

Can you point to a single source confirming your claims?

Have you ever read form 80? Completed one? 

As a consultant / business analyst may work for 20 days a months on different sites. 1 site 1 day. According to your logic each day will have to be listed as different employment? I guess many guys were refused as they have not done so. 

However as a matter of fact thats not the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

Relax guys. We are all here to support each other. Remove all the bad vibes guys.


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> Normal EOI. Actually I created 2 EOI. One for 189 and 190 (NSW), 2nd is 190 for Queensland.
> 
> Yup, I'm leaning with pursuing it specially the 65pts are seems a long shot for 189.
> 
> I'm 261112.


Did you filed any application form from the Queensland website... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

prashant_wase said:


> Can I ask how, how did u applied for Queensland, normal EOI submission by stating QUEENSLAND or anything else u filled. I think you should consider the option. Waiting anyways will cost your patience, but having an invite is anytime better than having nothing... What is your code 261112 or 261111
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


That's fantastic news. Finally some good omen. Why would you not wanna take it up? Any specific apprehensions? I have stayed in Sydney, personally I didn't like it any more than I liked Gold Coast. Unless BA/SA jobs are hard to find..is that the reason? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

prashant_wase said:


> Did I filed any application form from the Queensland website...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Only logged in skillselect. I think Queensland site will also point you to log in skillselect if ICT code.


----------



## babird

mrigank_bhushan said:


> That's fantastic news. Finally some good omen. Why would you not wanna take it up? Any specific apprehensions? I have stayed in Sydney, personally I didn't like it any more than I liked Gold Coast. Unless BA/SA jobs are hard to find..is that the reason?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Yup, basically on job availability. Since need to stay 2yrs on that state.

So I'm kinda wish for 189. 

But honestly my 65pts can be 75 if I retake my PTE to superior. But I know my own limitations in English. Lol.


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> Only logged in skillselect. I think Queensland site will also point you to log in skillselect if ICT code.


I am standing on 70 (189) 261111 SA, Yours invitation has given me a boost, now I will also apply for Queensland, which I never thought, I will...i think 75(SS) has a very bright chance to get an invite.. Keeping my fingers crossed.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

prashant_wase said:


> I am standing on 70 (189) 26111 SA, Yours invitation has given me a boost, now I will also apply for Queensland, which I never thought, I will...i think 75(SS) has a very bright chance to get an invite.. Keeping my fingers crossed..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


That's good bro. If they sent me an invite, I'm sure with your score, it will be a breeze.


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> That's good bro. If they sent me an invite, I'm sure with your score, it will be a breeze.


Yes, let's see... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

babird said:


> Thanks bro. Yup, basically on job availability. Since need to stay 2yrs on that state.
> 
> So I'm kinda wish for 189.
> 
> But honestly my 65pts can be 75 if I retake my PTE to superior. But I know my own limitations in English. Lol.


You have in fact infused a new zeal in this forum. I actually went to indeed.com to see BA jobs in Queensland. It didn't seem so bad to me.  


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

mrigank_bhushan said:


> You have in fact infused a new zeal in this forum. I actually went to indeed.com to see BA jobs in Queensland. It didn't seem so bad to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Haha sorry bro, but infused new zeal means? Sorry, as I said my Englosh is not superior.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

babird said:


> Haha sorry bro, but infused new zeal means? Sorry, as I said my Englosh is not superior.


Neither is your spelling  

Congrats again mate. Party today, decide tomorrow. 

Best wishes



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Neither is your spelling
> 
> Congrats again mate. Party today, decide tomorrow.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Haha. Yup, best to let it sink first. Then decide tomorrow. Hope others can provide inputs also.

Also just an update, as I said I have 2 EOI.

1st EOI - 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 for NSW - logged June 29, 2017
2nd EOI - 70 for Queensland - logged July 6, 2017

Kinda surprised only after 11 days.

Hope this can help those who wants to try also.


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> Haha. Yup, best to let it sink first. Then decide tomorrow. Hope others can provide inputs also.
> 
> Also just an update, as I said I have 2 EOI.
> 
> 1st EOI - 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 for NSW - logged June 29, 2017
> 2nd EOI - 70 for Queensland - logged July 6, 2017
> 
> Kinda surprised only after 11 days.
> 
> Hope this can help those who wants to try also.


Wow, the above signature states everything... Cheers mate... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Wow, the above signature states everything... Cheers mate...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Just submitted Queensland EOI successfully points claimed 75. 261112

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> It's no use arguing with you.
> You want everything in writing for even what is common sense
> 
> The rules clearly say that you have to give the complete details of your employment based on which you have claimed points
> Now what more can they specify.
> You want them to specify what it means by each detail
> You have claimed points based on your skills assessment so obviously you will follow the same sequence
> Other members have also opinednthe same.
> But as in the last case, you and another member think only you both are right and all other are wrong , when it is just the opposite
> 
> Let the member decide whose advice he wants to take
> Cheers


Visa process is based on written rules and practices, some things we know based on experience, based on our own or other members. However, in most cases there is a written evidence of recommendations we try to make. 

Common sense is a bad solution in visa matters, which often leads to problems.


----------



## babird

Well guys, to burst my own bubble. According to QLD site..

Note 1:*Applicants must have five years experience post qualification in their nominated occupation and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> Well guys, to burst my own bubble. According to QLD site..
> 
> Note 1:*Applicants must have five years experience post qualification in their nominated occupation and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*


That's good news for me, I've just completed 5 in January 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## babird

prashant_wase said:


> That's good news for me, I've just completed 5 in January
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This part bro..

"..and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*"

Basically you need already a job offer from employer.


----------



## silverphoenix

babird said:


> Well guys, to burst my own bubble. According to QLD site..
> 
> Note 1:*Applicants must have five years experience post qualification in their nominated occupation and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*


Hi, I was just about to post this to inquire with you, if you submitted any offer letter during the EOI.


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> This part bro..
> 
> "..and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*"
> 
> Basically you need already a job offer from employer.


So do u have a job offer currently? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

babird said:


> This part bro..
> 
> "..and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*"
> 
> Basically you need already a job offer from employer.


That's a tough one, I guess to arrange...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

babird said:


> This part bro..
> 
> "..and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*"
> 
> Basically you need already a job offer from employer.


I feel bad for you, but it needs saying: people, look what you are doing before you submit this, that and the other. The whole vibe of this forum is "wing it and see". Unless you know what you are doing, you can quite easily find yourself with lock-outs from applying for nominations, ACS assessments you can't lose, panicking about calls from DIBP or perhaps even a NJL. Visa application is a *legal* process. It's not a "try your best and they'll give you the benefit of the doubt". Frankly DIBP don't care if you mess up your application irretrievably, they will not fight your corner to trying and make it all work out. If you have any doubts, having studied well the procedure you are planning to follow, get yourself a licensed agent.


----------



## saikishoreal

babird said:


> Well guys, to burst my own bubble. According to QLD site..
> 
> Note 1:*Applicants must have five years experience post qualification in their nominated occupation and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation.*




Mate, I have even written to BSMQ on the job offer part, they categorically stated offshore applicants need to produce a job offer apart from satisfying other conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

saikishoreal said:


> Mate, I have even written to BSMQ on the job offer part, they categorically stated offshore applicants need to produce a job offer apart from satisfying other conditions.
> 
> 
> BSMQ updated their website a few days ago. Their document checklist used to say that job offer applies to interstate applicants only. It is now both interstate and offshore.


----------



## vajrapushankar

*Invite for SA (489)*

Hi Guys,

I received invite for 489 from SA yesterday valid till Sep 15.

I originally applied for 190 but changed it to 489 after receiving a communication from state that they are not accepting applications for 190 as of now.

I was also planning to apply for Victoria for 489.

But in general not sure whether it is worth pursuing 489 and I am not sure whether to submit 489 or wait for 190 or 189. Can someone advice on the same?

Given I only have 65 points for 189 I am a little worried. :frusty::frusty::frusty:

__________

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 189: (65 Points) | DOE: 24/04/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - NSW: (70 Points) | DOE: 24/04/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 5 points

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - Vic: (70 Points) | DOE: 07/07/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 5 points

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - SA: (75 Points) | DOE: 06/07/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 10 points

Status:


----------



## vajrapushankar

*Invite from SAP (489)*

I received invite for 489 from SA yesterday valid till Sep 15.

I originally applied for 190 but changed it to 489 after receiving a communication from state that they are not accepting applications for 190 as of now.

I was also planning to apply for Victoria for 489.

But in general not sure whether it is worth pursuing 489 and I am not sure whether to submit 489 or wait for 190 or 189. Can someone advice on the same?

Given I only have 65 points for 189 I am a little worried. :frusty::frusty:

__________

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 189: (65 Points) | DOE: 24/04/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - NSW: (70 Points) | DOE: 24/04/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 5 points

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - Vic: (70 Points) | DOE: 07/07/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 5 points

ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - SA: (75 Points) | DOE: 06/07/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 10 points


----------



## saikishoreal

vajrapushankar said:


> I received invite for 489 from SA yesterday valid till Sep 15.
> 
> 
> 
> I originally applied for 190 but changed it to 489 after receiving a communication from state that they are not accepting applications for 190 as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also planning to apply for Victoria for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> But in general not sure whether it is worth pursuing 489 and I am not sure whether to submit 489 or wait for 190 or 189. Can someone advice on the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Given I only have 65 points for 189 I am a little worried. :frusty::frusty:
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 189: (65 Points) | DOE: 24/04/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - NSW: (70 Points) | DOE: 24/04/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - Vic: (70 Points) | DOE: 07/07/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA - 261111 | EOI 190 - SA: (75 Points) | DOE: 06/07/2017 | Edu.: 15 points | PTE: 20 points | Age: 25 points | Exp.: 5 points | State: 10 points




I would suggest you to wait for NSW or Victoria 190 since you have 70 points with state nomination. Also for Victoria 489, you need to have job offer. 489 is a temporary visa with no social benefits and pathway to PR after 2 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

babird said:


> Normal EOI. Actually I created 2 EOI. One for 189 and 190 (NSW), 2nd is 190 for Queensland.
> 
> Yup, I'm leaning with pursuing it specially the 65pts are seems a long shot for 189.
> 
> I'm 261112.


Firstly Congrats!!!

Can you please mention the split of your points as I have the same points as you and in your good news I too submitted EOI for Queensland.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 10 points

189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
******************************************


----------



## prashant_wase

karthik4overseas said:


> Firstly Congrats!!!
> 
> Can you please mention the split of your points as I have the same points as you and in your good news I too submitted EOI for Queensland.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
> ******************************************


Do u have offer letter from Queensland employer ready, at least 1 YEAR offer they need there... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## churek

Hello,

Just new here. Any good news for 261112 this year? My details are below, hoping good result this year.

261112 - System Analyst
Age - 25 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 15 points
189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
190 VIC - 70 from June 2017


🤞


----------



## karthik4overseas

Your points are same as mine...sadly we need to write PTE again or wait till Jan 2018...Probably states may have some good news for us.


----------



## silverphoenix

Anyone with 75 Points for ICT BA for 190 NSW or Vic who got an invite recently ? Or expecting an invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

silverphoenix said:


> Anyone with 75 Points for ICT BA for 190 NSW or Vic who got an invite recently ? Or expecting an invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


M still waiting to hear from Vic and NSW 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix

prashant_wase said:


> M still waiting to hear from Vic and NSW
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Ohhk. Seems like they haven't started rolling out for ICT roles yet. Guess will get clarity by July end.


----------



## prashant_wase

silverphoenix said:


> Ohhk. Seems like they haven't started rolling out for ICT roles yet. Guess will get clarity by July end.


I also think so, I've applied may end.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Is there any way to know the 190 visa criteria or their invitation details


----------



## NB

karthik4overseas said:


> Is there any way to know the 190 visa criteria or their invitation details


The basis is totally a mystery 
They have no fixed pattern or timeline 

Basic criteria is that your skills should be in demand in the state

Cheers


----------



## FFacs

Each state works differently. Some of the states will review an EOI when it comes in, some will skim all EOIs and invite those above a threshold, some will only skim EOIs when a skill profile is in demand. Your best bet for the latter 2 is to hope for the best but not wait on hearing anything. NSW especially. Questions like "how often do they invite", "when can I expect an invite" and similar are pointless. It isn't nice, but there you go.


----------



## karthik4overseas

newbienz said:


> karthik4overseas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to know the 190 visa criteria or their invitation details
> 
> 
> 
> The basis is totally a mystery
> They have no fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> Basic criteria is that your skills should be in demand in the state
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...




FFacs said:


> Each state works differently. Some of the states will review an EOI when it comes in, some will skim all EOIs and invite those above a threshold, some will only skim EOIs when a skill profile is in demand. Your best bet for the latter 2 is to hope for the best but not wait on hearing anything. NSW especially. Questions like "how often do they invite", "when can I expect an invite" and similar are pointless. It isn't nice, but there you go.


Thanks guys


----------



## MB2149

Hi Guys

Anyone applied via the VIC streamlined pathway to PR (for existing 457 Visa Holders) on 261111 job code recently. This option is available on the LiveInVic website if you're on existing 457 VISA on same job code for >1 yr (along with couple of other conditions)

Thanks!


----------



## jcreative86

Hello All,

I am ICT Business Analyst with 8 years of experience in the same. 

As per point calculator, my points are 60. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 15 Experience).

Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get an invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because, for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.

Is there any chance to get an invitation on 60 points? 

Please help. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## FFacs

jcreative86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am ICT Business Analyst with 8 years of experience in the same.
> 
> As per point calculator, my points are 60. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 15 Experience).
> 
> Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get an invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because, for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.
> 
> Is there any chance to get an invitation on 60 points?
> 
> Please help. Thanks in Advance!


I can't see it happening. Suggest you work on your English (which you'll need when you get there anyway).


----------



## sandysinghdogra

*189 Document query*

Gents-

2 Questions>

1- My PCC is in Spanish. Is it okay to upload same original scan copy or need to convert in English? If yes, how?

2- Does 2 years old need PCC and Medicals too?

Thanks


----------



## NB

sandysinghdogra said:


> Gents-
> 
> 2 Questions>
> 
> 1- My PCC is in Spanish. Is it okay to upload same original scan copy or need to convert in English? If yes, how?
> 
> 2- Does 2 years old need PCC and Medicals too?
> 
> Thanks


1. You will have to get it translated in English
You can use any approved translator

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/who-can-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me

2. 2 year old will need medical no PCC

Cheers


----------



## prashantpare

Guys - any idea how long does the India PCC take? My address has changed so guessing there will be a police verification involved. Is it like a few days/weeks/months?


----------



## amu18

If you are married you need to have your spouse details updated on the passport. If not then you need to first renew your passport and add her name
Without that they don’t accept your PCC application. I have been through this situation and renewed my passport in March 2017.
If address is same then you will get you PCC on same day. If not address verification might take 2-3 weeks depends on your local police station.


189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
Total Points : 70
EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
Invite : 16 Feb 2017
Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


----------



## amu18

If you are married you need to have your spouse details updated on the passport. If not then you need to first renew your passport and add her name
Without that they don’t accept your PCC application. I have been through this situation and renewed my passport in March 2017.
If address is same then you will get you PCC on same day. If not address verification might take 2-3 weeks depends on your local police station.

189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
Total Points : 70
EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
Invite : 16 Feb 2017
Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


----------



## hjauhari

amu18 said:


> If you are married you need to have your spouse details updated on the passport. If not then you need to first renew your passport and add her name
> Without that they don’t accept your PCC application. I have been through this situation and renewed my passport in March 2017.
> If address is same then you will get you PCC on same day. If not address verification might take 2-3 weeks depends on your local police station.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


First of all congrats for Direct Grant and thats too with in 2 Months of invitation!1

Secondly, I have renewed my passport with the name of my wife a so in that case, If I apply PCC I should get PCC result with in same day but address in her passport is older one,in that case will there be any issue?


----------



## amu18

You don’t have to show or submit any of your spouse documents so address on her passport doesn’t make any difference. 
You will get PCC on same day if address on your passport matches to your India PCC application form and in such cases you will have to submit only one Xerox copy of your current passport. 
No additional documents required. The same has also been mentioned on the passport website. Also address is never mentioned on India PCC. Only your name , Father’s name and your passport details will be there.


----------



## Ram2409

Experts, how about 489 visa applying for SA code? I have already applied for 189- 65 points with DOE on Feb'17, and 190-NSW and VIC respectively. Now my consultant were saying SA can be applied too for 489 prov visa...
What you guys recommend?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

amu18 said:


> You don’t have to show or submit any of your spouse documents so address on her passport doesn’t make any difference.
> You will get PCC on same day if address on your passport matches to your India PCC application form and in such cases you will have to submit only one Xerox copy of your current passport.
> No additional documents required. The same has also been mentioned on the passport website. Also address is never mentioned on India PCC. Only your name , Father’s name and your passport details will be there.


Thanks!!

But actually in my EOI I have also mentioned the name of my wife as additional member,in that case I guess I also need to apply PCC for my wife along with me.
since current addressis different from the one mentioned in her passport ,in that case how long it will take to get her PCC certificate?


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All,quick question about ACS terminology. If ACS document says, my experience is considered after July'2010, which means is it effective 1-July-10 or 1-Aug-10?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All,quick question about ACS terminology. If ACS document says, my experience is considered after July'2010, which means is it effective 1-July-10 or 1-Aug-10?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1st Aug... Undoubtedly


----------



## amu18

As I mentioned earlier you both should get PCC within 2-3 weeks. Now days police verification doesn't take that much of time. Make sure to give your mobile number properly so that you can track the status of your application. for each step you will get intimation via text message.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ram2409 said:


> Experts, how about 489 visa applying for SA code? I have already applied for 189- 65 points with DOE on Feb'17, and 190-NSW and VIC respectively. Now my consultant were saying SA can be applied too for 489 prov visa...
> What you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


my personal opinion it is Not recommended wait for the 189 or 190.. 489 is not a PR as you must be aware of it


----------



## vikaschandra

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All,quick question about ACS terminology. If ACS document says, my experience is considered after July'2010, which means is it effective 1-July-10 or 1-Aug-10?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it says after july that would make it applicable from 1st August 2010


----------



## Ram2409

vikaschandra said:


> my personal opinion it is Not recommended wait for the 189 or 190.. 489 is not a PR as you must be aware of it


Yes not a PR, but provides an entry with 10 points extra on the point system and gives 4 years time to get a PR via 887 process. Have yo stay in SA for 2 years to get a PR. Isn't this similar to state sponsorship 190, only difference being it's a provisional visa valid for 4 years than a PR....
Thoughts ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix

Ram2409 said:


> Yes not a PR, but provides an entry with 10 points extra on the point system and gives 4 years time to get a PR via 887 process. Have yo stay in SA for 2 years to get a PR. Isn't this similar to state sponsorship 190, only difference being it's a provisional visa valid for 4 years than a PR....
> Thoughts ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




This the acceptable part. Bigger concern with 489 is you don't get Govt. benefits like unemployment benefits, medical etc.


----------



## saikishoreal

All, 
could someone let me know is it worth trying for 489 visa for Tasmania? 
I know it's a provisional visa with no social benefits for two years but would like to know your views.

With my current points break up, I am not sure when can I get 190 nomination from Victoria. Hence I am seeking advise in this forum.

Points breakdown 
Age:25
Edu:15
PTE:10
Exp:10
Total 60
DOE for 190 Vic on 30-June-17



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rirasaki

Anyone who knows how many 261111 applications are still waiting in queue for PR grant ? 

If this is high then 2017-18 ceiling will be low for BASA group. This will also impact the cut-off points selected to apply.


----------



## FFacs

saikishoreal said:


> All,
> could someone let me know is it worth trying for 489 visa for Tasmania?
> I know it's a provisional visa with no social benefits for two years but would like to know your views.
> 
> With my current points break up, I am not sure when can I get 190 nomination from Victoria. Hence I am seeking advise in this forum.
> 
> Points breakdown
> Age:25
> Edu:15
> PTE:10
> Exp:10
> Total 60
> DOE for 190 Vic on 30-June-17
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also be aware that 489 is for regional or low growth metro locations only, not regular metropolitan areas. For some professions is may be more problematic finding employment. I believe all Tas qualifies for 489 (not sure).


----------



## saikishoreal

FFacs said:


> Also be aware that 489 is for regional or low growth metro locations only, not regular metropolitan areas. For some professions is may be more problematic finding employment. I believe all Tas qualifies for 489 (not sure).




You are right, all Tas fall under 489.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

saikishoreal said:


> You are right, all Tas fall under 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But still, be aware that you may be challenged to find work. Should you gain release from Tas you will still not be able to head to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## vikaschandra

silverphoenix said:


> This the acceptable part. Bigger concern with 489 is you don't get Govt. benefits like unemployment benefits, medical etc.


rightly said thats the point.. moreover to avail this points the person has to wait for certain number of years in order to become a PR holder and another major thing is that the person may have to live in a regional area wherein the job prospects might not be very good. 

further it is up to the person who wishes to migrate to AU on what are his/her wants


----------



## Ram2409

vikaschandra said:


> rightly said thats the point.. moreover to avail this points the person has to wait for certain number of years in order to become a PR holder and another major thing is that the person may have to live in a regional area wherein the job prospects might not be very good.
> 
> further it is up to the person who wishes to migrate to AU on what are his/her wants


Hmm..you guys are seeming to be correct to give facts. Awaiting in 189 seems a long wait for me
..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Ram2409 said:


> Hmm..you guys are seeming to be correct to give facts. Awaiting in 189 seems a long wait for me
> ..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


can imagine the anxiousness that you might be going through but the 190 or 189 would be worth the wait.. furthermore if the main concern is to get inside the country well then you should think about it.. one more thing do keep in mind that lately lot has been changing on the immigration front which has not been in favor of the applicants hence would suggest to think on those terms too


----------



## silverphoenix

vikaschandra said:


> can imagine the anxiousness that you might be going through but the 190 or 189 would be worth the wait.. furthermore if the main concern is to get inside the country well then you should think about it.. one more thing do keep in mind that lately lot has been changing on the immigration front which has not been in favor of the applicants hence would suggest to think on those terms too




Yup both sides have points.

189/190 - Struggle and anxiety now, but better situation later on

489 - relative ease of migration now, but anxiety and job concerns later.

Depends on what you have in hand right now and what is your risk appetite to play on it.

In my opinion, 489 for married folks becomes a bit tricky, whereas independent folks can surely give it a shot.


----------



## Kerr01

*Advice*

Hello,
Would someone be able to provide advice if my previous employment and degree are relevant for the ICT Business Analyst occupation please? I have a Bachelor’s Degree from the United Kingdom in "Computer Forensics and Security". When I graduated, I worked as a Project Manager/ Business Analyst for 1.5 years. 

Is this suitable to take forward and apply for this occupation on the 190 Visa?


----------



## zaback21

Kerr01 said:


> Hello,
> Would someone be able to provide advice if my previous employment and degree are relevant for the ICT Business Analyst occupation please? I have a Bachelor’s Degree from the United Kingdom in "Computer Forensics and Security". When I graduated, I worked as a Project Manager/ Business Analyst for 1.5 years.
> 
> Is this suitable to take forward and apply for this occupation on the 190 Visa?


If you want to get assessed in ICT occpations by ACS, then it usually requires 2 years of experience at least if degree is major.

I don't know if having an Accord degree give you an exemption. Here: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf


----------



## kyeng1001

*Curious*



churek said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just new here. Any good news for 261112 this year? My details are below, hoping good result this year.
> 
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 25 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 15 points
> 189 Submitted - 65 from June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 from June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 from June 2017
> 
> 
> 🤞


Hello,

May I ask how did you submit 2 EOI for subclass 190? I thought only 1 EOI is allowed per subclass.


----------



## zaback21

kyeng1001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I ask how did you submit 2 EOI for subclass 190? I thought only 1 EOI is allowed per subclass.


You can submit as many EOI as you like, there is no limit.

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

You can use the same email address to create multiple EOI.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kerr01 said:


> Hello,
> Would someone be able to provide advice if my previous employment and degree are relevant for the ICT Business Analyst occupation please? I have a Bachelor’s Degree from the United Kingdom in "Computer Forensics and Security". When I graduated, I worked as a Project Manager/ Business Analyst for 1.5 years.
> 
> Is this suitable to take forward and apply for this occupation on the 190 Visa?


You ca roughly estimate if over ~70% of modules were ICT, then if that is the case minimum work experience required for positive assessment would be 2 years.


----------



## anindyaz

Guys, I need your expertise for my case. I had to file for RPL since I have done Mechanical Engineering and my education was not evaluated as per ACS standards. Hence I had to submit my EOI with 60 points only. 6 yrs from my work exp got deducted so I got 10 pts there with a valid work exp of 5 yrs 9 month. I got 20 pts from PTE and another 5 from partner skill assessment. Along with that for my age I get another 25 pts. However ACS didn't refer me to VETASSESS for my educational evaluation and hence I am unable to claim my education points. Do you think DIBP will refer to get my education evaluated from vetassess? When I called vetassess they mentioned unless there is a referral from acs or dibp they won't be evaluating my educational qualification for Points Test Assessment and hence I am missing out on 15 pts. Never I expect to get a call for SA with 60 pts but I am helpless. Any idea how I can get the referral for my educational pts evaluation? Or how can I get my points for my BE Mechanical engg degree?

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## vikaschandra

anindyaz said:


> Guys, I need your expertise for my case. I had to file for RPL since I have done Mechanical Engineering and my education was not evaluated as per ACS standards. Hence I had to submit my EOI with 60 points only. 6 yrs from my work exp got deducted so I got 10 pts there with a valid work exp of 5 yrs 9 month. I got 20 pts from PTE and another 5 from partner skill assessment. Along with that for my age I get another 25 pts. However ACS didn't refer me to VETASSESS for my educational evaluation and hence I am unable to claim my education points. Do you think DIBP will refer to get my education evaluated from vetassess? When I called vetassess they mentioned unless there is a referral from acs or dibp they won't be evaluating my educational qualification for Points Test Assessment and hence I am missing out on 15 pts. Never I expect to get a call for SA with 60 pts but I am helpless. Any idea how I can get the referral for my educational pts evaluation? Or how can I get my points for my BE Mechanical engg degree?
> 
> Thanks
> Anindya


Anindya go through this thread it has information that will help you understand your situation better as many queries were posted similar to your case

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...need-vetassess-assessment-applying-eoi-2.html


----------



## prashant_wase

Less than 24 hours remaining for the draw... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

prashant_wase said:


> Less than 24 hours remaining for the draw...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes 18 more hrs now. Lets take a 6 hrs sleep, 8 hrs of work + 4 hrs of leisure/food/travel and we will make the invite round on time.


----------



## prashant_wase

Sure mate... Hope that this round gives us much clarity.....about the rounds... Hoping to get invitation... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Yes 18 more hrs now. Lets take a 6 hrs sleep, 8 hrs of work + 4 hrs of leisure/food/travel and we will make the invite round on time.


Yeah big day tomo.. 12th July round result is still a mystery... hope we get the invite tomorrow atleast :/ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

I think Rahul, urs will be definitely coming... All the best... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yeah big day tomo.. 12th July round result is still a mystery... hope we get the invite tomorrow atleast :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hopefully they will release it in the morning. Usually they did it a couple of time on the day of the invite. Lets hope for it.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> I think Rahul, urs will be definitely coming... All the best...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks and same to you too mate.. we never know until we actually receive it....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thanks and same to you too mate.. we never know until we actually receive it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes mate... Keeping fingers crossed.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Hopefully they will release it in the morning. Usually they did it a couple of time on the day of the invite. Lets hope for it.


Yeah lets see.. else they may publish 12 and 26 round together before 9th Aug... they have done that as well in the past... anyway lets hope for the best bro... hoping we all sail thru tomo ... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> Yes mate... Keeping fingers crossed....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Are you also for 2611 or some other role ?? Score ??

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Are you also for 2611 or some other role ?? Score ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just realised this is 2611 thread.. sorry ..

Are you also 75 ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Are you also for 2611 or some other role ?? Score ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


SA 261112... 70(189)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> SA 261112... 70(189)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah just realised this is 2611 thread.. sorry..

Great man.. lets hope for the best ... good luck 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yeah lets see.. else they may publish 12 and 26 round together before 9th Aug... they have done that as well in the past... anyway lets hope for the best bro... hoping we all sail thru tomo ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh yes. Lets hope things start to get better for the pro rata guys.


----------



## anindyaz

vikaschandra said:


> anindyaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your expertise for my case. I had to file for RPL since I have done Mechanical Engineering and my education was not evaluated as per ACS standards. Hence I had to submit my EOI with 60 points only. 6 yrs from my work exp got deducted so I got 10 pts there with a valid work exp of 5 yrs 9 month. I got 20 pts from PTE and another 5 from partner skill assessment. Along with that for my age I get another 25 pts. However ACS didn't refer me to VETASSESS for my educational evaluation and hence I am unable to claim my education points. Do you think DIBP will refer to get my education evaluated from vetassess? When I called vetassess they mentioned unless there is a referral from acs or dibp they won't be evaluating my educational qualification for Points Test Assessment and hence I am missing out on 15 pts. Never I expect to get a call for SA with 60 pts but I am helpless. Any idea how I can get the referral for my educational pts evaluation? Or how can I get my points for my BE Mechanical engg degree?
> 
> Thanks
> Anindya
> 
> 
> 
> Anindya go through this thread it has information that will help you understand your situation better as many queries were posted similar to your case
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...need-vetassess-assessment-applying-eoi-2.html
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Vikas.. I also dropped an email to vetassess and they confirmed I can get my assessment done without any referral. I have just submitted that. Once I get the assessment I will submit a new EOI and hopefully will get the invite.


----------



## prashantpare

*India PCC - Tatkal option?*

Guys - is there a Tatkal option for India PCC? 
How long did it take you to get it?


----------



## singh_13

Exactly what IST are these invites start coming in ? Are these sent in one shot or they keep coming in throughout the course of the day ?


----------



## NB

singh_13 said:


> Exactly what IST are these invites start coming in ? Are these sent in one shot or they keep coming in throughout the course of the day ?


7.30pm IST
They will come in a matter of few minutes 

Cheers


----------



## prashant_wase

singh_13 said:


> Exactly what IST are these invites start coming in ? Are these sent in one shot or they keep coming in throughout the course of the day ?


It starts from 7:30 IST

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

newbienz said:


> 7.30pm IST
> They will come in a matter of few minutes
> 
> Cheers


That is today evening 7:30 PM IST for 26th July round ?


----------



## sandysinghdogra

prashantpare said:


> Guys - is there a Tatkal option for India PCC?
> How long did it take you to get it?


Same day if pp address is current

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantpare

sandysinghdogra said:


> Same day if pp address is current
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Unfortunately, my address has changed; will have to go thr' Police Verification. Anything to help speed up that process?


----------



## prashantpare

*Jul 12th results?*

Any idea why the 12th Jul round results aren't updated yet in Skillselect? Is there any other site where they are updated?


----------



## NB

prashantpare said:


> Any idea why the 12th Jul round results aren't updated yet in Skillselect? Is there any other site where they are updated?


No other site

They will upload at their own sweet will

Cheers


----------



## sandysinghdogra

prashantpare said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, my address has changed; will have to go thr' Police Verification. Anything to help speed up that process?


A day after u file request, Visit the police station you mentioned in the request, Slip pink beauty in person in charge of PCC pocket and ensure feedback goes back same day. This way you should have PCC in maximum five days.

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

sandysinghdogra said:


> A day after u file request, Visit the police station you mentioned in the request, Slip pink beauty in person in charge of PCC pocket and ensure feedback goes back same day. This way you should have PCC in maximum five days.
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


Haha..I like it how green beauty has changed to pink beauty in our conversations (Indians only)..provides no confusion in guessing the denomination either.. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297

newbienz said:


> No other site
> 
> They will upload at their own sweet will
> 
> Cheers


Isn't that wonderful? That's probably how life is in Australia... No rush..  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Time is running very fast... Few hours left.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaranH

Hi,

I have updated my EOI for 189 Visa with 70 points (original filing date was Jan 2017, updated date July 2017) and for VIC and NSW 190 with 75 points (filing date July 2017). Would some-one let me know what are the chances to get an invite for 189 and what are the chances for 190.

TIA!
- Karan
ANZCO - 2611-11


----------



## NB

KaranH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my EOI for 189 Visa with 70 points (original filing date was Jan 2017, updated date July 2017) and for VIC and NSW 190 with 75 points (filing date July 2017). Would some-one let me know what are the chances to get an invite for 189 and what are the chances for 190.
> 
> TIA!
> - Karan
> ANZCO - 2611-11


I think you have a good chance of getting the invite in the next couple of rounds

Let the result for the 1st round be published so we know the quotas and the cutoff for a more accurate prediction

Cheers


----------



## KaranH

newbienz said:


> I think you have a good chance of getting the invite in the next couple of rounds
> 
> Let the result for the 1st round be published so we know the quotas and the cutoff for a more accurate prediction
> 
> Cheers


Hi There!

One more thing, what are the chances of getting an invite and grant with the following additions (and/or both cases) to the application:

1. Arranging a job that matches the profile.
2. Sibling also holds a PR and is settled in the same state for which I have applied 190.

Thanks!


----------



## Ram2409

Man o man..no results or updated ceiling available yet...next round starts in less than 9 hrs...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Ram2409 said:


> Man o man..no results or updated ceiling available yet...next round starts in less than 9 hrs...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Less than couple of hours mate... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> Less than couple of hours mate...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


After last round's debacle.. i feel no excitement about today's round 🤦*♂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> After last round's debacle.. i feel no excitement about today's round 🤦*♂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Let's see urs should be done this time......lets stay positive... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

I have just applied for my EOI today and my points is 70 (189 subclass). I was aiming for 75, but oh well. 

Any idea how long it would take?


----------



## joshua1729

I just received my positive skill assessment today (70 pts - 189 subclass) and I have applied for an EOI. Any idea how long it would take? 

I've been told that 75% of the EOI applications are processed within 4 months an 90% within 7 months (remember reading it somewhere). Was wondering if there is any metric around this for 261111


----------



## VJ1

Hello everyone - I joined the forum today. 

Business Analyst (189) 
PTE (S/R/L/W) - 90/90/90/90
Points - 75 points 
EOI - 15-6-2017

Wishing everyone all the best and looking forward to the invite today!


----------



## prashant_wase

6 minutes to go.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajat1k

VJ1

Hi Mate, really impressed with your PTE score. Any tips to share....

I am pretty sure you will get the invite in next few mins.


----------



## prashant_wase

Times up guys, plz give updates... Whoever receives it.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

good luck guys!


----------



## Rajat1k

Rahul_UK183 said:


> prashant_wase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than couple of hours mate...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> After last round's debacle.. i feel no excitement about today's round 🤦*♂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Any updates rahul as you hold the key to tick 70 points box.


----------



## RUIS

Invited !!


----------



## VJ1

All - I just got the invite! Looks like registering on the forum proved lucky. So backlogs for 75 until June 15 have been cleared. I wish everyone all the very best! Looking forward to reading more updates of invites today!


----------



## VJ1

RUIS said:


> Invited !!


Congratulations! Wishing you all the success. I was invited today as well!


----------



## jsabarish

RUIS said:


> Invited !!


Whats your points mate ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

jsabarish said:


> Whats your points mate ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


75 Points DOE: 11 June 2017


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Got the 189 invite guys finally.... my timeline in my signature... thanks everyone for the best wishes


----------



## prashant_wase

RUIS said:


> Invited !!


Points and doe

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

VJ1 said:


> Congratulations! Wishing you all the success. I was invited today as well!


Congrats and Best of Luck to you too !!


----------



## strams

I've got the invite as well. 

261111
Points - 75 (Age 30, Ielts - 20, Edu - 15, Exp - 10)


----------



## VJ1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Got the 189 invite guys finally.... my timeline in my signature... thanks everyone for the best wishes


Wonderful! I was invited too! All the best buddy!


----------



## prashantpare

Invited!
75 points - EOI date - 01 Jul 2017


----------



## HENRYV

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Got the 189 invite guys finally.... my timeline in my signature... thanks everyone for the best wishes


Finally...Congrats mate...


----------



## RUIS

prashant_wase said:


> Points and doe
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It's 75 Points DOE: 11 June 2017

Timeline in my Signature


----------



## hjauhari

I think now it has become next to impossible for 70 pointers.
Highly disappointed!!


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Got the 189 invite guys finally.... my timeline in my signature... thanks everyone for the best wishes


Congrats mate... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

Any hopes for 70 points with 10th July DOE in this round?


----------



## prashant_wase

RUIS said:


> It's 75 Points DOE: 11 June 2017
> 
> Timeline in my Signature


Congratulations  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> I think now it has become next to impossible for 70 pointers.
> Highly disappointed!!


Don't worry tooooo much. Though it depends on when you submitted as to how long you'll need to wait. I think strams has DoE after 13th July, so the 75 point queue is almost cleared, if not already empty. The next two rounds will give you the insight you need into how long your wait will be.


----------



## jsabarish

Congratulations to all the 75 pointers! God bless

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

prashant_wase said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks !!

70 pointers should be up next....


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats fellow BAs!


----------



## hjauhari

FFacs said:


> Don't worry tooooo much. Though it depends on when you submitted as to how long you'll need to wait. I think strams has DoE after 13th July, so the 75 point queue is almost cleared, if not already empty. The next two rounds will give you the insight you need into how long your wait will be.


Thanks for your Kind words!!

I have submitted on 11 may 2017 but still not invited.


----------



## prashant_wase

Any 70 pointers, invited? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your Kind words!!
> 
> I have submitted on 11 may 2017 but still not invited.


They're currently inviting 75 pointers, so you'll need to wait a little. My guess... mid-September. That's just a guess, mind.


----------



## hjauhari

prashant_wase said:


> Any 70 pointers, invited?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Prashant,

70 pointer with EOI 11 May 2017 ,still waiting!!


----------



## prashant_wase

hjauhari said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> 70 pointer with EOI 11 May 2017 ,still waiting!!


Oh... I M on 27 may... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

I am still waiting - 70 points -28th March DOE 




prashant_wase said:


> hjauhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Prashant,
> 
> 70 pointer with EOI 11 May 2017 ,still waiting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I M on 27 may...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## FFacs

singh_13 said:


> I am still waiting - 70 points -28th March DOE


You're our starters gun for the 70 pointers  The last invite at 70 points was 26/03/2017 11:09:46 pm


----------



## Calmia79

Got the 189 invite. 75 Points. DOE 17th Jul 2017. Updated also on Immitracker.


----------



## Sub#

Congratulations VJ1, RUIS, Rahul_UK183, strams, prashantpare and anybody else who got invite!
Next round we will definitely see 70 pointers!


----------



## silverphoenix

Any update on the occupation ceiling ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## affections28

Calmia79 said:


> Got the 189 invite. 75 Points. DOE 17th Jul 2017. Updated also on Immitracker.




Congratulations Calmia!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1

Sub# said:


> Congratulations QUOTE=VJ1, RUIS, Rahul_UK183, strams, prashantpare and anybody else who got invite!
> Next round we will definitely see 70 pointers!


Absolutely, and I wish you all the success too! Slowly by steadily the backlogs are clearing up.


----------



## alexdegzy

FFacs said:


> Also be aware that 489 is for regional or low growth metro locations only, not regular metropolitan areas. For some professions is may be more problematic finding employment. I believe all Tas qualifies for 489 (not sure).




There's 489 family sponsored which allows you to live in a designated area not necessarily low growth metro locations only but cities as well.


----------



## vikaschandra

RUIS said:


> Invited !!


Congraulations Ruis


----------



## Zizy86

I am also having 70 points(System Analyst) DOE 26-April-2017. Hopefully next round brings some smiles for 70 pointers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

the ceiling would play a vital role in the invitations.. as it is still going to be under pro rata need to know how many are being invited per round to analyse how soon the 75 pointers queue will be exhausted for 70 pointers to start getting invited


----------



## churek

Congrats guys!

So most likely next in line is 70pointers right? Hope there are 65ers next round. My EOI is June 29, anyone can think when to expect given the trends from previous 2 rounds?


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Got the 189 invite guys finally.... my timeline in my signature... thanks everyone for the best wishes


Congrats mate, finally !


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate, finally !


Finally mate.. thanks... have all the docs ready... pcc and med too .. Will lodge in the next 2/3 days .. that should be ok right ??? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Finally mate.. thanks... have all the docs ready... pcc and med too .. Will lodge in the next 2/3 days .. that should be ok right ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro. 

Let's see how many 70 pointers have got the invite. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Finally mate.. thanks... have all the docs ready... pcc and med too .. Will lodge in the next 2/3 days .. that should be ok right ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Rooting for you buddy! I know the wait for the invite has been frustrating for you and how closely you missed it last time around. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

VJ1 said:


> Rooting for you buddy! I know the wait for the invite has been frustrating for you and how closely you missed it last time around. Wishing you the best!


Thanks mate.. much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

VJ1 said:


> Rooting for you buddy! I know the wait for the invite has been frustrating for you and how closely you missed it last time around. Wishing you the best!


Sorry I cant see your timeline on phone.. but good luck to you as well  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

Are you a 70 pointer ? If yes DOE ? I am still waiting at 70 28th March 



theillusionist said:


> Rahul_UK183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally mate.. thanks... have all the docs ready... pcc and med too .. Will lodge in the next 2/3 days .. that should be ok right ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro.
> 
> Let's see how many 70 pointers have got the invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## VJ1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Sorry I cant see your timeline on phone.. but good luck to you as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Here is my timeline - 
ANZSCO CODE: 261111 (Business Analyst)
EOI: 15 June 2017
PTE: 90/90/90/90 | June 6 2017
Total Points Subclass 189: 75
My Indian PCC Received: 12/07/2017
Spouse Indian PCC Received: 24/07/2017
Invitation Received: July 26, 2017
Medical Done: TBD
Grant:


----------



## Rahul_UK183

VJ1 said:


> Here is my timeline -
> ANZSCO CODE: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> EOI: 15 June 2017
> PTE: 90/90/90/90 | June 6 2017
> Total Points Subclass 189: 75
> My Indian PCC Received: 12/07/2017
> Spouse Indian PCC Received: 24/07/2017
> Invitation Received: July 26, 2017
> Medical Done: TBD
> Grant:


Aah wicked.. congrats to u as well.. lodge soon then... i will do by this weekend max.. have my med and PCC done as well 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

@theillusionist - why did you say - let's see how many else got the invite at 70 points ? Do you know anyone who got the invite at 70 ?


----------



## VJ1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Aah wicked.. congrats to u as well.. lodge soon then... i will do by this weekend max.. have my med and PCC done as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Will sort the med thing first thing and get this taken care of!


----------



## prashant_wase

singh_13 said:


> @theillusionist - why did you say - let's see how many else got the invite at 70 points ? Do you know anyone who got the invite at 70 ?


No one's got invited as far as 70 points are concerned.. Next round can show us 70 pointers starting after 26 March 2017.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

singh_13 said:


> @theillusionist - why did you say - let's see how many else got the invite at 70 points ? Do you know anyone who got the invite at 70 ?


If any 70 pointers get an invite they will update here or we can get to know through immi tracker... Either way we can at least confirm that 70 pointers have got the invite and then we can predict when the 65 pointers will get invite. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

theillusionist said:


> If any 70 pointers get an invite they will update here or we can get to know through immi tracker... Either way we can at least confirm that 70 pointers have got the invite and then we can predict when the 65 pointers will get invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


No 70 pointers are invited in this round coz last 70 pointers was invited was of doe 26/3/17 the trend for 70 pointers will start from singh_13, he has doe of 28/3 and didn't received invitation today...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

prashant_wase said:


> No 70 pointers are invited in this round coz last 70 pointers was invited was of doe 26/3/17 the trend for 70 pointers will start from singh_13, he has doe of 28/3 and didn't received invitation today...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info bro. Singh will get it in next round for sure... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

It has been a long wait ..close to 2 years...long story...but if I get the invite in next round...bc sabnu daaru mere valon...aag laa deni bc bhangra kar kar ke



theillusionist said:


> prashant_wase said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 70 pointers are invited in this round coz last 70 pointers was invited was of doe 26/3/17 the trend for 70 pointers will start from singh_13, he has doe of 28/3 and didn't received invitation today...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info bro. Singh will get it in next round for sure...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## FFacs

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for the info bro. Singh will get it in next round for sure...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


The most recent 75 point invite we know of is 17th July. That means there will be 3 weeks of 75 points to clear next round. The pointer moved forward about 7 weeks this time. So we can expect 40-50% of the invites to go on 75 pointers. I would guess the 70 point mark will be 1st or 2nd April next round (if we have 60 invites per round). Thereafter I would guess about 17-18 days forward each round. Maybe 20.

75 points is tricky to gain. Young candidates -> 30 points age, 15 for edu, 5 for exp, 20 for PTE and you're at 70. You need superior english and partner skills or have gone early into your profession to get 75. 70 points is more doable. Wouldn't surprise me if there were far more 70 pointers than 75.

Lots of guesses though, Time will tell.


----------



## theillusionist

FFacs said:


> The most recent 75 point invite we know of is 17th July. That means there will be 3 weeks of 75 points to clear next round. The pointer moved forward about 7 weeks this time. So we can expect 40-50% of the invites to go on 75 pointers. I would guess the 70 point mark will be 1st or 2nd April next round (if we have 60 invites per round). Thereafter I would guess about 17-18 days forward each round. Maybe 20.
> 
> 75 points is tricky to gain. Young candidates -> 30 points age, 15 for edu, 5 for exp, 20 for PTE and you're at 70. You need superior english and partner skills or have gone early into your profession to get 75. 70 points is more doable. Wouldn't surprise me if there were far more 70 pointers than 75.
> 
> Lots of guesses though, Time will tell.


Thanks for the insights bro . Let's see how it plays out... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshkumar.v

Calmia79 said:


> Got the 189 invite. 75 Points. DOE 17th Jul 2017. Updated also on Immitracker.


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshkumar.v

Congrats to all those invited... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shilpamalhotra1982

Hi VJ1

Could you Please share the roles and responsibilities submitted for positive ACS for ICT 261111?

-SM


----------



## Rahul_UK183

shilpamalhotra1982 said:


> Hi VJ1
> 
> Could you Please share the roles and responsibilities submitted for positive ACS for ICT 261111?
> 
> -SM


My sincere advice would be don't even try to take cues, leave alone copying RnR for ACS.. few people have been rejected in the past .. they have a very strong plagiarism software apparently.

Your call. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

The RnR they have listed on their website captures the essence of business analyst. All of those RnR should be in your points. What I am saying is there will be some plagiarism no matter how hard you try. Even I understood the RnR listed on the website n tried to paraphrase it in my own words still I think there would be some common part with what I wrote vs what they have mentioned. 

Even if someone copy paste it from their website , it shouldn't be a reason for rejection. Since that is what a business analyst is expected to do right ? Though we all should avoid it, but how can you be so sure that those people you are mentioning about, got rejected purely on this basis ? 




Rahul_UK183 said:


> shilpamalhotra1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi VJ1
> 
> Could you Please share the roles and responsibilities submitted for positive ACS for ICT 261111?
> 
> -SM
> 
> 
> 
> My sincere advice would be don't even try to take cues, leave alone copying RnR for ACS.. few people have been rejected in the past .. they have a very strong plagiarism software apparently.
> 
> Your call.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## joshua1729

Hi Guys

joined the forum today. I received a positive skill assessment today and submitted my EOI. 

I have 70 points

Education - 15
Age - 30
PTE (90/90/90/90) - 20 
Experience - 5

I've applied for a 189. I've gone through the last 10 pages and I've gathered that there might be a wait-list currently on 75, although some of them have been cleared in today's round.. and the 70 pointers are somewhere in March.. So I guess a fair estimate would be Dec-17 / Jan -17. What are the chances of the job code being removed?


----------



## joshua1729

And congratulations to everyone who got through today!


----------



## R_J

Got invitation today, logged EOI on 21/07/2017, 75 points/189. All the best everyone... 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

R_J said:


> Got invitation today, logged EOI on 21/07/2017, 75 points/189. All the best everyone...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Wow Congrats!!! That's like a few days ago!! Does this mean the 75 queue has been cleared?


----------



## silverphoenix

With EOI grants for 4 days earlier EOIs looks like the 75s have been cleared. Next round to start for 70s soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantpare

Guys- Can I get my meds done before I apply for the visa (I already got an invite) ? When exactly do I need to pay the visa fees? When I initiate the application or after it is approved?


----------



## jsabarish

Guys, any idea about how they bifurcate systems analyst and BA because they fall under the same group...

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

singh_13 said:


> The RnR they have listed on their website captures the essence of business analyst. All of those RnR should be in your points. What I am saying is there will be some plagiarism no matter how hard you try. Even I understood the RnR listed on the website n tried to paraphrase it in my own words still I think there would be some common part with what I wrote vs what they have mentioned.
> 
> Even if someone copy paste it from their website , it shouldn't be a reason for rejection. Since that is what a business analyst is expected to do right ? Though we all should avoid it, but how can you be so sure that those people you are mentioning about, got rejected purely on this basis ?


I dont remember exactly as its been a while... but they were rejected for RnR being plagiarized...the rejection details was shared here on EF infact.. u may try searching...

paraphrasing is fine.. ditto verbatim copied is an issue...

I am just giving a heads up and not trying to create a panic for anyone... after all that's what the forum is for...

Ultimately its the applicants call.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Finally mate.. thanks... have all the docs ready... pcc and med too .. Will lodge in the next 2/3 days .. that should be ok right ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hopefully that should be ok. Only worry might be relationship evidence and documents, else everything seems fine I guess.


----------



## zaback21

prashantpare said:


> Guys- Can I get my meds done before I apply for the visa (I already got an invite) ? When exactly do I need to pay the visa fees? When I initiate the application or after it is approved?


Yes you can and please do.

In ImmiAccount, do My Health Declarations now.
Then get Medical by taking your (or family) Referral Letter and HAP ID.
Then wait 2-5 days for medical to be cleared and in the meantime get PCC and all other documents ready.

Then click Apply Visa in EOI and starts the visa lodgement.

Then once you pay fee, it will queue up to be assessed by DIBP.

Hopefully you will get a direct grant and no CO Contact.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Hopefully that should be ok. Only worry might be relationship evidence and documents, else everything seems fine I guess.


Relationship also I have managed few docs.. fingers crossed.. with the current pace i dont mind if they give direct grant even in 2 months... 

Just want to avoid any CO contact end of the day 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

silverphoenix said:


> With EOI grants for 4 days earlier EOIs looks like the 75s have been cleared. Next round to start for 70s soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too feel the same, but analysis from others say different story... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Relationship also I have managed few docs.. fingers crossed.. with the current pace i dont mind if they give direct grant even in 2 months...
> 
> Just want to avoid any CO contact end of the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I will say pics and stuff unless you already haven't.

This post seems very informative, you might find it useful, unless you have already read it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12593546-post1.html


----------



## sunalkohli

Hi All,

I am very disappointed. Still waiting for the invite. Code = 261111. Points = 70. DoE = 6th May, 2017. Can someone please make me understand as to when can i expect the invite?

I have seen that 261111 with 75 points and DoE of July, 2017 have got the invite this time. Thanks in advance for any reply and congrats to all those who got an invite this time.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> I will say pics and stuff unless you already haven't.
> 
> This post seems very informative, you might find it useful, unless you have already read it.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12593546-post1.html


I have included pics as well... and a europe family travel insurance..

The link isnt opening on mobile...will chk on laptop ..thanks matey 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I have included pics as well... and a europe family travel insurance..
> 
> The link isnt opening on mobile...will chk on laptop ..thanks matey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ok, try the threaded view. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1277842-relationship-proof.html#post12593546

Hopefully you should be fine and no CO Contact.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Ok, try the threaded view.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1277842-relationship-proof.html#post12593546
> 
> Hopefully you should be fine and no CO Contact.


Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantpare

Thanks.


----------



## sahanajd

Hi Guys, Im new to the thread,

Does anyone know how many invites have been sent so far? Just want to understand what the Occupation Ceiling is and how many would have been filled so far.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Systems Analyst
Total points - 70
Age - 30
Exp - 5 
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 20
EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017


----------



## Migrate2Oz

Hi friends... Quick question regarding ACS assessment:

If I change my job (same field, different company) post my ACS assessment, do I need get my ACS evaluation done again in order to include that experience in my EOI? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Migrate2Oz said:


> Hi friends... Quick question regarding ACS assessment:
> 
> If I change my job (same field, different company) post my ACS assessment, do I need get my ACS evaluation done again in order to include that experience in my EOI?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes Sir, important to note though is whether the absence of the work ex collected in the new job is affecting your points tally or not. No experience which has not been assessed by ACS is relevant to be put in the EOI, hence points for it are not yours for taking. 

Regards

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrate2Oz

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Yes Sir, important to note though is whether the absence of the work ex collected in the new job is affecting your points tally or not. No experience which has not been assessed by ACS is relevant to be put in the EOI, hence points for it are not yours for taking.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Makes perfect sense! Thanks!!


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys - I have a question , really important one (though not relevant to this thread but since it is one of the most active so posting here ) - When you apply for VISA, they do background verification for all the organizations you had worked for. Who in particular they call ? Is it the same people we got references in our affidavits ? Or they do randomly call anybody in the organization ? If they call randomly that person might not be able to tell them my roles and responsibilities correctly right ? how does this whole background verification works, does anyone of you have a clear idea on this ?


----------



## Ram2409

Generally which states does this group apply for, in Specific to system analysts role ? When I check on anzcosearch.com all except SA and WA is listed as possible for 190. Did anyone here applied for any states other than usual NSW?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Ram2409 said:


> Generally which states does this group apply for, in Specific to system analysts role ? When I check on anzcosearch.com all except SA and WA is listed as possible for 190. Did anyone here applied for any states other than usual NSW?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Victoria mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

prashant_wase said:


> Victoria mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hmm apart from this anyone else ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Ram2409 said:


> Hmm apart from this anyone else ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Others states are demanding offer for employment, SA you can if u have 80 points (190) under the sub points "higher points" 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

prashant_wase said:


> Others states are demanding offer for employment, SA you can if u have 80 points (190) under the sub points "higher points"
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


If I have 75 as of now in 189, then I would have got the invite by now....only 2611 didn't go down from 75 yet..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Ram2409 said:


> If I have 75 as of now in 189, then I would have got the invite by now....only 2611 didn't go down from 75 yet..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Today's round all 75 pointers till 21st July are cleared in 2611

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

prashant_wase said:


> Today's round all 75 pointers till 21st July are cleared in 2611
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes....iam at 65. It's a long way I guess...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Ram2409 said:


> Yes....iam at 65. It's a long way I guess...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Not that long I guess... 9th August 70 pointers will definitely start getting an invite may be within next 2-3 rounds you should get it.. Just have little more patience.. 65 not that far now.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> Not that long I guess... 9th August 70 pointers will definitely start getting an invite may be within next 2-3 rounds you should get it.. Just have little more patience.. 65 not that far now..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi 70 didnt happen yest ??? Was it all 75 ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hi 70 didnt happen yest ??? Was it all 75 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, only 75 pointers but everyone's covered, till 21st of July, that means all the 75 pointers till date are done.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> Yes, only 75 pointers but everyone's covered, till 21st of July, that means all the 75 pointers till date are done..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Cool.. good luck with 9th Aug.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Cool.. good luck with 9th Aug..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot bro.. And all the best for ur documentation......

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Thanks a lot bro.. And all the best for ur documentation......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey I was thinking, that why don't we guys make a WhatsApp group. We can share our numbers on private msg... What say Rahul? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> Hey I was thinking, that why don't we guys make a WhatsApp group. We can share our numbers on private msg... What say Rahul?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I already made one while ago.. only for BAs... about 100 people there 

Will mssg u 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I already made one while ago.. only for BAs... about 100 people there
> 
> Will mssg u
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Can you please add me as well  
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I already made one while ago.. only for BAs... about 100 people there
> 
> Will mssg u
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sure, it will be easier for us to meet n greet everyone when, finally we reach out there.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Zizy86 said:


> Can you please add me as well
> 9650586667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharing personal details are not allowed here in forum, you can pm the number.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86

OK my bad i think we should not post personal numbers sorry for that.

Message me i will create SA group


----------



## Sub#

prashant_wase said:


> Not that long I guess... 9th August 70 pointers will definitely start getting an invite may be within next 2-3 rounds you should get it.. Just have little more patience.. 65 not that far now..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I don't want to sound pessimist, but I think it will take more rounds than that, to clear the 70 pointers backlog.
e.g. In last year Visa year, I can see that, in the 15th March-2017 round last 65 pointer was invited. He/she had DOE 11-08-2016. It means that, in last year, after new year started in July, the backlog for 65 pointers moved only by 1.5 months(+ some earlier year backlog). It also means that there was large influx of 70 pointers in that year. That trend continues. Also, we now have 4 months of 70 pointers backlog. So it will definitely take way more than 2-3 rounds to clear the 70 pointer backlog.

If my analysis is incorrect, please correct me.


----------



## prashant_wase

Sub# said:


> I don't want to sound pessimist, but I think it will take more rounds than that, to clear the 70 pointers backlog.
> e.g. In last year Visa year, I can see that, in the 15th March-2017 round last 65 pointer was invited. He/she had DOE 11-08-2016. It means that, in last year, after new year started in July, the backlog for 65 pointers moved only by 1.5 months(+ some earlier year backlog). It also means that there was large influx of 70 pointers in that year. That trend continues. Also, we now have 4 months of 70 pointers backlog. So it will definitely take way more than 2-3 rounds to clear the 70 pointer backlog.
> 
> If my analysis is incorrect, please correct me.


You are right... It can be 5-6 rounds + 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

prashant_wase said:


> You are right... It can be 5-6 rounds +
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Guys ...I also second that ..clearing the 70 backlog will go till Dec17 and then 65 point backlog...hmm..long way to go for 65 pointers. 

Between who has the WhatsApp group for BA and SA..?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Ram2409 said:


> Guys ...I also second that ..clearing the 70 backlog will go till Dec17 and then 65 point backlog...hmm..long way to go for 65 pointers.
> 
> Between who has the WhatsApp group for BA and SA..?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Rahul has, just pm ur no.. I will send u the link.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Is there a crowd sourced sheet where people have entered their points and EOI details and invitation receive date etc?


----------



## zaback21

joshua1729 said:


> Is there a crowd sourced sheet where people have entered their points and EOI details and invitation receive date etc?


Google *immitracker*.


----------



## ngenhit

I have spent a lot of time over the last 15 months in this forum. Pondering over this waiting time period.

Everytime i manage to improve my points, the invite systems seems to get stuck. But I have noticed that the numbers are fairly steady now in terms of applications.

I came up with this tracker, which should be fairly accurate as per my understanding. Have been monitoring this over an year now with minor weight adjustments (which I have not disclosed in the image).

I hope it would help people to plan accordingly, as many seem to be gliding along some potent hopes and some non-feasible hopes.

:amen:

Disclosure: This is purely based on personal research and extensive tracking performed over various sources and is up-to date. I am eagerly waiting for my own invite which should come in 3 months now!. This tracker is not accurate to the point, but should be within +- 5 days or so as per the trend in the last 1 year.


----------



## HENRYV

prashant_wase said:


> Sharing personal details are not allowed here in forum, you can pm the number..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey Prashant, can you please add me the whatsapp group too...i will pm my number.


----------



## prashant_wase

HENRYV said:


> Hey Prashant, can you please add me the whatsapp group too...i will pm my number.


Yes sure Henry pm me.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011

prashant_wase said:


> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey Prashant. I have one question looking at your signature. I see you have 70 points (189 Visa) and 75 points (190 Visa).

For the purpose of evaluation, DIBP would have considered total points as 75 in your case. Am I right? So you should have received the Invite yesterday?

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## prashant_wase

Meavin2011 said:


> Hey Prashant. I have one question looking at your signature. I see you have 70 points (189 Visa) and 75 points (190 Visa).
> 
> For the purpose of evaluation, DIBP would have considered total points as 75 in your case. Am I right? So you should have received the Invite yesterday?
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


189 stands for skill independent visa 190 for skill nominated visa I got 70 in 189 dibp conducts round every 15 days for 189 individually, they don't consider nominated state points because it gives 5 points Extra automatically when u opt for any state in your EOI. State invitations are totally different than 189 invitations.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011

prashant_wase said:


> 189 stands for skill independent visa 190 for skill nominated visa I got 70 in 189 dibp conducts round every 15 days for 189 individually, they don't consider nominated state points because it gives 5 points Extra automatically when u opt for any state in your EOI. State invitations are totally different than 189 invitations..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Prashant. I understand 189 and 190 Visas. 

In case you have received state nomination (lets say from NSW), you can proceed with your 190 Visa filing. Right? So the only requirement is that one should have nomination from state. Once state grants you nomination, your points don't matter and you are ood to proceed for your PR. Is that correct?


----------



## prashant_wase

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks Prashant. I understand 189 and 190 Visas.
> 
> In case you have received state nomination (lets say from NSW), you can proceed with your 190 Visa filing. Right? So the only requirement is that one should have nomination from state. Once state grants you nomination, your points don't matter and you are ood to proceed for your PR. Is that correct?


Yes, after state nomination, I am good to file my visa application under 190

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

prashant_wase said:


> Yes sure Henry pm me..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I noticed you have an Australian PCC.. are you currently in AUS ?


Thanks


----------



## prashant_wase

jsabarish said:


> I noticed you have an Australian PCC.. are you currently in AUS ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


No mate I have did it from Mumbai.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

prashant_wase said:


> Rahul has, just pm ur no.. I will send u the link..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Prashant,

IM'ed you my number, would like to be part of the BA group.


----------



## hjauhari

HENRYV said:


> Hey Prashant, can you please add me the whatsapp group too...i will pm my number.


Hi Prashant,

Can you alsdo please add me on watsapp group?

I have sent you my number

Thanks


----------



## sandysinghdogra

singh_13 said:


> It has been a long wait ..close to 2 years...long story...but if I get the invite in next round...bc sabnu daaru mere valon...aag laa deni bc bhangra kar kar ke


Hey Singh_13- Same story here Paaji from another Singh- Been 2+ years DOE at 70 on 18th May, 17. Apan mil key daru sattangey if get invite next round, chuk dey fattey nap dey gilli..


----------



## vikaschandra

joshua1729 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> joined the forum today. I received a positive skill assessment today and submitted my EOI.
> 
> I have 70 points
> 
> Education - 15
> Age - 30
> PTE (90/90/90/90) - 20
> Experience - 5
> 
> I've applied for a 189. I've gone through the last 10 pages and I've gathered that there might be a wait-list currently on 75, although some of them have been cleared in today's round.. and the 70 pointers are somewhere in March.. So I guess a fair estimate would be Dec-17 / Jan -17. What are the chances of the job code being removed?


Welcome to the forum Joshua.. With 70 point you have fair chances to receive ITA sooner as last person who reported invite with 75 pointer has DOE of 21 July which means not many 75 pointers would be in the queue. which indicates that 70 pointers will start receiving invites soon. 

I do not think the occupation code will be removed from the list.. now it is all about what is the total ceiling that will be allocated for 2611


----------



## vikaschandra

R_J said:


> Got invitation today, logged EOI on 21/07/2017, 75 points/189. All the best everyone...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congratulations R_J your invite brings smiles to many faces with 70 points especially because of your DOE which ensures that 70 pointers will start receiving ITA soon

best wishes with your visa application


----------



## vikaschandra

jsabarish said:


> Guys, any idea about how they bifurcate systems analyst and BA because they fall under the same group...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


AFAIK they do not. Who ever has higher points under either of those gets invited


----------



## vikaschandra

sahanajd said:


> Hi Guys, Im new to the thread,
> 
> Does anyone know how many invites have been sent so far? Just want to understand what the Occupation Ceiling is and how many would have been filled so far.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Systems Analyst
> Total points - 70
> Age - 30
> Exp - 5
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017


No information on that yet.. the results of the previous round has not been announced yet nor the ceiling has been updated.


----------



## vikaschandra

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys - I have a question , really important one (though not relevant to this thread but since it is one of the most active so posting here ) - When you apply for VISA, they do background verification for all the organizations you had worked for. Who in particular they call ? Is it the same people we got references in our affidavits ? Or they do randomly call anybody in the organization ? If they call randomly that person might not be able to tell them my roles and responsibilities correctly right ? how does this whole background verification works, does anyone of you have a clear idea on this ?


ot all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified. 

Below information based out of my personal experience 

Employment verification can be done in several ways

1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about the individual & his/her work. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that the applicant has provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
3. DIBP might visit applicants office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning. 
4. DIBP may also call the applicant after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to ones job. 
5. DIBP officials may just call Applicants HR to verify the Roles and Responsibilities if the letter is issued by the HR directly


----------



## joshua1729

vikaschandra said:


> Welcome to the forum Joshua.. With 70 point you have fair chances to receive ITA sooner as last person who reported invite with 75 pointer has DOE of 21 July which means not many 75 pointers would be in the queue. which indicates that 70 pointers will start receiving invites soon.
> 
> I do not think the occupation code will be removed from the list.. now it is all about what is the total ceiling that will be allocated for 2611


Thanks Vikas!! 

Indeed after posting it I did a bit more digging around and it does seem fairly likely that I will get my invitation this year itself. (around October). I truly hope that is the case!


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I have spent a lot of time over the last 15 months in this forum. Pondering over this waiting time period.
> 
> Everytime i manage to improve my points, the invite systems seems to get stuck. But I have noticed that the numbers are fairly steady now in terms of applications.
> 
> I came up with this tracker, which should be fairly accurate as per my understanding. Have been monitoring this over an year now with minor weight adjustments (which I have not disclosed in the image).
> 
> I hope it would help people to plan accordingly, as many seem to be gliding along some potent hopes and some non-feasible hopes.
> 
> :amen:
> 
> Disclosure: This is purely based on personal research and extensive tracking performed over various sources and is up-to date. I am eagerly waiting for my own invite which should come in 3 months now!. This tracker is not accurate to the point, but should be within +- 5 days or so as per the trend in the last 1 year.


Good stuff. I'd be interested to see your assumptions on application rate for each point level. Your sheet indicates a faster clearance of 65 pointers than in 16/17.

The sample points I can see are:

75+ points: this year's rounds which seem to have cleared 17 weeks in 120 invites.That;s approx 7 per week.

70+ points: the last round of 16/17 before close which cleared 11 days with 42 invites. That's approx 27 per week. There was also a chance at the beginning of year to see 70 pointers. It looks roughly like 60 invites covered 5 weeks. That's 12 a week, but I'm dubious of the first rounds in a year, as many will have dropped out or taken 190 IMO. It would also suggest that there were more applications at 75 points than at 70. Unlikely.

65+ pointers: moved forward at a snails pace of a handful of days per regular round.


----------



## sahanajd

vikaschandra said:


> No information on that yet.. the results of the previous round has not been announced yet nor the ceiling has been updated.


Thanks Vikas.


----------



## marb

all 75 in queue got invites


----------



## marb

Sorry, that was a question - all 75 in queue got invites ?


----------



## marb

when is the next round of invites ? 

DIBP website is not yet updated. Normally they release the ceilings in June for the next year. There is no update this year. Any idea ?


----------



## marb

Is the ceiling Nos same as last year ? 
Most of the analysis is based on that assumption, looks like.


----------



## NB

marb said:


> when is the next round of invites ?
> 
> DIBP website is not yet updated. Normally they release the ceilings in June for the next year. There is no update this year. Any idea ?


They will update the ceilings at their own sweet will

The next round of invites should be the 2nd and 4th Wednesday of August

Cheers


----------



## R_J

marb said:


> Sorry, that was a question - all 75 in queue got invites ?


My EOI date was 21 july 2017 and I got invite, so looks like they have covered all 75's 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

Guys, one clarification. If in case i have to get partner points, would assessment and English both required for my partner ?
Iam on 65 points on 189 261112, EOI-14/2/17. 
My partner is BSC physics and MSC electronics and worked for 3 years (2006 to 2009) and the role is more of BA. 
Guidance in terms of adding 5 spouse points is welcome.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

First of all would like to says congrats to all those who received their invites and all the best for others who are awaiting an invite. I would need your expert opinion about my case and let me know an approximate timeline by when I can expect an invite. Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
EOI Logged: 27/11/2016
Total Points: 65


----------



## R_J

Ram2409 said:


> Guys, one clarification. If in case i have to get partner points, would assessment and English both required for my partner ?
> Iam on 65 points on 189 261112, EOI-14/2/17.
> My partner is BSC physics and MSC electronics and worked for 3 years (2006 to 2009) and the role is more of BA.
> Guidance in terms of adding 5 spouse points is welcome.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Yes assessment and english required for partner points, assessment just needs to be positive. Only concern would be if your wifes degree would be ICT major, if not they would deduct 4 or 6 years and assessment might not be positive. But to decide if its ICT major and the number of years to deduct rests on acs team.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

R_J said:


> Yes assessment and english required for partner points, assessment just needs to be positive. Only concern would be if your wifes degree would be ICT major, if not they would deduct 4 or 6 years and assessment might not be positive. But to decide if its ICT major and the number of years to deduct rests on acs team.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sorry not getting it. How come 4 to 6 years getting deducted from 3 years exp...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

Ram2409 said:


> Sorry not getting it. How come 4 to 6 years getting deducted from 3 years exp...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Yes they cannot deduct so they might give a negative assessment saying it does not satisfy the requirements, because of insufficient experience.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

R_J said:


> Yes assessment and english required for partner points, assessment just needs to be positive. Only concern would be if your wifes degree would be ICT major, if not they would deduct 4 or 6 years and assessment might not be positive. But to decide if its ICT major and the number of years to deduct rests on acs team.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Trying for 20 points through PTE( if your current score is 10) would be the next best option.


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

R_J said:


> Trying for 20 points through PTE( if your current score is 10) would be the next best option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Tried twice but not getting 79 in all 4. If for an argument, any educated but non working spouse will not be eligible to provide 5 partner points to primary applicant is it ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

Ram2409 said:


> Tried twice but not getting 79 in all 4. If for an argument, any educated but non working spouse will not be eligible to provide 5 partner points to primary applicant is it ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no, ACS assesment is assesssing your skills and work experience related to the nominated occupation so experience plays an important role.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Just a question I would like to pose to experienced folks here. I'm doing my application via an agent and I have received a positive skill assessment 2 days ago. 

I have about 5.8 years experience and my degree was assessed to be equivalent to a Major in Computing. 

ACS has mentioned in words when they have listed my experience, as 5 years 8 months (broken down by positions). However, before listing the experience, they mentioned that my work ex is counted from Dec 2013 onwards (Basically, skipping 2 years).

I assumed it was a typo and asked my agent to check (since I joined the work force in Dec 2011). However, I was informed that while my entire experience was relevant, since it is not in Australia, it is standardized to Australian experience by deducting 2 years. 

Is this true? Has this happened to anyone else who has no Australian work ex? My application point has dropped from 75 to 70 because of this.


----------



## jsabarish

joshua1729 said:


> Just a question I would like to pose to experienced folks here. I'm doing my application via an agent and I have received a positive skill assessment 2 days ago.
> 
> I have about 5.8 years experience and my degree was assessed to be equivalent to a Major in Computing.
> 
> ACS has mentioned in words when they have listed my experience, as 5 years 8 months (broken down by positions). However, before listing the experience, they mentioned that my work ex is counted from Dec 2013 onwards (Basically, skipping 2 years).
> 
> I assumed it was a typo and asked my agent to check (since I joined the work force in Dec 2011). However, I was informed that while my entire experience was relevant, since it is not in Australia, it is standardized to Australian experience by deducting 2 years.
> 
> Is this true? Has this happened to anyone else who has no Australian work ex? My application point has dropped from 75 to 70 because of this.


Dont worry  that is how ACS works. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil4u_21

Hey Friends, good to know that 75 queue has almost cleared up so 70 should start getting invites. However, I am sitting on 65 points (trying to better on PTE score). How long realistically is the wait with current score ...is there any chance this year 

-------
ANZSCO - Systems Analyst - 261112
Total points - 65 + 5 (SS)
English PTE : 10 Points
Listening : 76
Reading : 75
Written : 77
Speaking : 82
Age: 25 Points
Experience : 15 Points
Qualification: 15 Points
ACS positive - 17/04/2017
EOI Invitation: (Seems to be long way away)


----------



## sushil4u_21

Sorry, 
EOI Application: 18/05/2017


----------



## joshua1729

jsabarish said:


> Dont worry  that is how ACS works.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## DigitalNomad

Hi all,

I have a query related to medical examination that me and my partner need to undertake as part of PR process. I'm still waiting for the invite but planning to complete medical in advance. 
Now both me and my partner had completed health checkup less than 1 year back for our 457 Australian visas - currently we both have 457 valid visas. My question is
1. Do we still need to generate separate HAP ID or the past ones can be somehow reused with extra check (only HIV is extra test)?
2. If so, shall i generate separate HAP ID for both me and my wife considering i'll be completing my health check in Australia and she would do that in India?

Thanks in advance.
Total Points: 70 (applying for Code 261111)
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Work Ex: 5
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted DOE: 29/03/17
Invitation received:


----------



## NB

DigitalNomad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query related to medical examination that me and my partner need to undertake as part of PR process. I'm still waiting for the invite but planning to complete medical in advance.
> Now both me and my partner had completed health checkup less than 1 year back for our 457 Australian visas - currently we both have 457 valid visas. My question is
> 1. Do we still need to generate separate HAP ID or the past ones can be somehow reused with extra check (only HIV is extra test)?
> 2. If so, shall i generate separate HAP ID for both me and my wife considering i'll be completing my health check in Australia and she would do that in India?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Total Points: 70 (applying for Code 261111)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Work Ex: 5
> PTE: 20
> EOI Submitted DOE: 29/03/17
> Invitation received:


I am also in the same boat
However I had done the HIV also simultaneously as I was aware that it would be required for my PR
I have just a couple of days back lodged my PR giving the old 457 HAP ID and currently it is showing that the medical reports are accepted and no further action is required 

In my opinion you submit the old HAP ID number when applying for the PR and wait for the CO to specifically Tell you how to proceed further on medicals

Cheers


----------



## KK~

Hi FFacs ,

I am new to this place, thanks for your assumptions post. It sounds very reasonable and it helps me a lot on calculating the invitation. 

I wonder are there really approximately 27 ppl(70 points) each week? That's a big number T.T...

I submitted my EOI as 70points on 12 April 2017. But my 600 tourist visa ends after next round invitation - 9th August 2017. I am so worried that I can't apply 189 visa onshore. The 189 processing time has been adjusted to 8-11 months.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Good stuff. I'd be interested to see your assumptions on application rate for each point level. Your sheet indicates a faster clearance of 65 pointers than in 16/17.
> 
> The sample points I can see are:
> 
> 75+ points: this year's rounds which seem to have cleared 17 weeks in 120 invites.That;s approx 7 per week.
> 
> 70+ points: the last round of 16/17 before close which cleared 11 days with 42 invites. That's approx 27 per week. There was also a chance at the beginning of year to see 70 pointers. It looks roughly like 60 invites covered 5 weeks. That's 12 a week, but I'm dubious of the first rounds in a year, as many will have dropped out or taken 190 IMO. It would also suggest that there were more applications at 75 points than at 70. Unlikely.
> 
> 65+ pointers: moved forward at a snails pace of a handful of days per regular round.




Yeah, some of the point you made are already factored in.

65 pointer queue used to move at 5-6 days per round of 60 last year, but it would speed as people like me would either have got more points, or dropped off the queue.


Same with 70's.. but the tracker is able to fairly keep up with whatever that has been going on.


----------



## KK~

ngenhit said:


> I have spent a lot of time over the last 15 months in this forum. Pondering over this waiting time period.
> 
> Everytime i manage to improve my points, the invite systems seems to get stuck. But I have noticed that the numbers are fairly steady now in terms of applications.
> 
> I came up with this tracker, which should be fairly accurate as per my understanding. Have been monitoring this over an year now with minor weight adjustments (which I have not disclosed in the image).
> 
> I hope it would help people to plan accordingly, as many seem to be gliding along some potent hopes and some non-feasible hopes.
> 
> :amen:
> 
> Disclosure: This is purely based on personal research and extensive tracking performed over various sources and is up-to date. I am eagerly waiting for my own invite which should come in 3 months now!. This tracker is not accurate to the point, but should be within +- 5 days or so as per the trend in the last 1 year.



Thank you for sharing your hard work, the table looks very professional and it helps me a lot. Hope your assumptions come true. I have 70 points of 261111 and waiting for 9 th August invitation. 

By any chance if you Could you please tell me how many 70 points do you think will be generated roughly from 27 March till 9 th August . Thank you so much ~~. :loco:


----------



## ngenhit

KK~ said:


> Thank you for sharing your hard work, the table looks very professional and it helps me a lot. Hope your assumptions come true. I have 70 points of 261111 and waiting for 9 th August invitation.
> 
> By any chance if you Could you please tell me how many 70 points do you think will be generated roughly from 27 March till 9 th August . Thank you so much ~~. :loco:



I've been adapting the tracker based on the number of 70 pointers in the queue over the time, it obviously does not stay still.

However, the total number would be around 260-280 EOIS in the queue on 70 (alone!) when the august 9th round opens. 


What's your EOI date?


----------



## Ram2409

ngenhit said:


> I've been adapting the tracker based on the number of 70 pointers in the queue over the time, it obviously does not stay still.
> 
> However, the total number would be around 260-280 EOIS in the queue on 70 (alone!) when the august 9th round opens.
> 
> 
> What's your EOI date?


Man o man....for 65 points with DOE 14/2/17, Indicates next apr18 for ITA. Though can't believe this by heart, but by mind I somewhat agree....
How many 70, 75 point you assume as incoming traffic per draw?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## vajrapushankar

Just had a quick question. My CCBA certification was not included in the ACS evaluation. Am I entitled to get any extra points for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KK~

ngenhit said:


> I've been adapting the tracker based on the number of 70 pointers in the queue over the time, it obviously does not stay still.
> 
> However, the total number would be around 260-280 EOIS in the queue on 70 (alone!) when the august 9th round opens.
> 
> 
> What's your EOI date?


Hi, 

Thanks so much for your reply. First please kindly forgive me ..I used the wrong emoji before,..(I thought that means 'say hi and smile ...' - -

I have 70points EOI submitted on 12th April 2017 . 

Do you think I might get invited next round maybe ? :fingerscrossed:

Thank you ~


----------



## Rahul_UK183

KK~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. First please kindly forgive me ..I used the wrong emoji before,..(I thought that means 'say hi and smile ...' - -
> 
> I have 70points EOI submitted on 12th Aril 2017 .
> 
> Do you think I might get invited next round maybe ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you ~


Yeah u have a very good chance as DOE is April ...

More assurance can come once the results are published... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

KK~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. First please kindly forgive me ..I used the wrong emoji before,..(I thought that means 'say hi and smile ...' - -
> 
> I have 70points EOI submitted on 12th April 2017 .
> 
> Do you think I might get invited next round maybe ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you ~




I dont think the next round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzzieOzzie

Yes this is how ACS provides their assessment. You can read it on their website also - your total work experience will be included in the assessment but only after a certain cut off date the work experience is considered valid for point calculation. The rationale is that after your highest degree which is ICT major in your case (comp science) the first 2 years of work experience is not counted for point calculation. 

Feel lucky only 2 years were deducted  they chopped off 4 yrs off mine.


----------



## joshua1729

OzzieOzzie said:


> Yes this is how ACS provides their assessment. You can read it on their website also - your total work experience will be included in the assessment but only after a certain cut off date the work experience is considered valid for point calculation. The rationale is that after your highest degree which is ICT major in your case (comp science) the first 2 years of work experience is not counted for point calculation.
> 
> Feel lucky only 2 years were deducted  they chopped off 4 yrs off mine.


Yes my agent told me that the chop 4 or even 6 years (in case of an irrelevant degree!!)

By the way do you / anyone else have an idea on what constitutes ICT majors? My friend has a B.E. in Electrical Engineering and an MBA in Telecom Management. Since ICT stands for Information & Communication Technology, I have a feeling that E.E will be relevant to some extent and Telecom Management (with a specialization in System & Finance)


----------



## Oz_man

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yeah u have a very good chance as DOE is April ...
> 
> More assurance can come once the results are published...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Any idea, when 70 points, 10th July DOE may get invite?

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Oz_man said:


> Any idea, when 70 points, 10th July DOE may get invite?
> 
> Thanks


Dont think in the immediate upcoming rounds.. as there appears to be a sizeable backlog of 70

Hopefully occ ceiling will be out next week... prediction will improve with that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

joshua1729 said:


> Yes my agent told me that the chop 4 or even 6 years (in case of an irrelevant degree!!)
> 
> By the way do you / anyone else have an idea on what constitutes ICT majors? My friend has a B.E. in Electrical Engineering and an MBA in Telecom Management. Since ICT stands for Information & Communication Technology, I have a feeling that E.E will be relevant to some extent and Telecom Management (with a specialization in System & Finance)


It's explained here : https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf

Page 9


----------



## joshua1729

zaback21 said:


> It's explained here : https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf
> 
> Page 9


Thanks!! From the looks of it only Majors / Minors in computing would be considered as 'ICT' content.


----------



## KK~

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yeah u have a very good chance as DOE is April ...
> 
> More assurance can come once the results are published...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I hope so，Thanks and Congratulations on your 26th July invitation


----------



## siva26

*EOI lodged*

Hi Experts,

My agent submitted an EOI yesterday(27th July 2017) for ICT Business Analyst. I've got my ACS completed successfully and i've got 70 points. Can someone with reference to current situation analyze and explain how long will it take for me to receive an ITA? 

Thanks
Siva


----------



## theillusionist

siva26 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My agent submitted an EOI yesterday(27th July 2017) for ICT Business Analyst. I've got my ACS completed successfully and i've got 70 points. Can someone with reference to current situation analyze and explain how long will it take for me to receive an ITA?
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


We believe there are close to 260-280 , 70 pointers are in the queue. So you can expect the invitation by October 1st or 2nd round bro. 

Just my prediction, it can vary.


----------



## Shail25

Congrats to all who got the invite and good luck to everyone who is waiting.
My DoE is 6th April, with 70 points. Any guesses on when can I expect an invite 
__________________________________
Job Code - 261111 (ICT BA)
189 points - 70
EOI submission date - 06 April 2017.


----------



## VJ1

Shail25 said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite and good luck to everyone who is waiting.
> My DoE is 6th April, with 70 points. Any guesses on when can I expect an invite
> __________________________________
> Job Code - 261111 (ICT BA)
> 189 points - 70
> EOI submission date - 06 April 2017.


Going by the trends, I would say, second draw in August or the draws in September. As mentioned by a few others in the thread earlier, once the draw results and ceiling are mentioned a more realistic estimation can be made. I would say, use this time to get all the paperwork in place to ensure you are geared to make the application as robust as possible. Wishing you the best!


----------



## ninizhang522

Hi experts, 

My DOE is 12/05/2017, point 70. But my visa will expire in early Oct. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invite or what to do now? As i am currently trying to study PTE, but I've taken IELTS 7 in stead of PTE 65 before, I reckon is totally different structure. I am afraid I can not get the invite before Oct. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Meavin2011

VJ1 said:


> Going by the trends, I would say, second draw in August or the draws in September. As mentioned by a few others in the thread earlier, once the draw results and ceiling are mentioned a more realistic estimation can be made. I would say, use this time to get all the paperwork in place to ensure you are geared to make the application as robust as possible. Wishing you the best!


Very good advice. I am also in the same boat. While we are waiting for the invite, could you suggest any thread where all paperwork required for the Visa has been covered already?


----------



## vikaschandra

ninizhang522 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> My DOE is 12/05/2017, point 70. But my visa will expire in early Oct. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invite or what to do now? As i am currently trying to study PTE, but I've taken IELTS 7 in stead of PTE 65 before, I reckon is totally different structure. I am afraid I can not get the invite before Oct.
> 
> Thank you so much.


With 70 pointe hopefully you will get invited before october. Meanwhile give another try with IELTS. If you want to try your hand on PTE buy a mock test wil not be very expensive try it if you feel comfortable go with PTE


----------



## ninizhang522

vikaschandra said:


> With 70 pointe hopefully you will get invited before october. Meanwhile give another try with IELTS. If you want to try your hand on PTE buy a mock test wil not be very expensive try it if you feel comfortable go with PTE


Thank you very much.


----------



## ngenhit

KK~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. First please kindly forgive me ..I used the wrong emoji before,..(I thought that means 'say hi and smile ...' - -
> 
> I have 70points EOI submitted on 12th April 2017 .
> 
> Do you think I might get invited next round maybe ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you ~


You might just get through on the invite. It'll be close, as I mentioned before the dates I gave I could move +- 4-5 days as the EOIs are not filed at a constant rate to be exact. .

But for sure, in the next month! < 3 weeks


----------



## yikes297

We probably have to wait longer to know more on official invitation results. Year on job cuts involving DIBP staff under visa and citizenship department, and an increase in the number of visa application has pushed things to move at much slower pace this year. Getting an invitation is a hurdle. Getting a grant is another. Here's hoping for the best for everyone.

Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Abdu079

Hi guys, 

I submitted EOI yesterday for NSW for 190 Visa and my total points including state nomination is 60, I know invitations are based on ceiling and high ranking candidates, but do you think I'm still qualified and have a chance to get invited? if so when approximately I should expect an invitation? 

Thanks


----------



## joshua1729

Abdu079 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI yesterday for NSW for 190 Visa and my total points including state nomination is 60, I know invitations are based on ceiling and high ranking candidates, but do you think I'm still qualified and have a chance to get invited? if so when approximately I should expect an invitation?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, the minimum cut off for 2611 job code is 65 pts. I don't know what is the break down of your score. Try improving on your PTE. 20 pts is definitely attainable!!


----------



## prashant_wase

Abdu079 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI yesterday for NSW for 190 Visa and my total points including state nomination is 60, I know invitations are based on ceiling and high ranking candidates, but do you think I'm still qualified and have a chance to get invited? if so when approximately I should expect an invitation?
> 
> Thanks


Getting invitation on 60 is next to impossible, try giving PTE. It will increase ur chance... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalNomad

Hi guys,
Thanks for your responses. It really gives us valuable information that is otherwise hard to find. Can you please help me with a query:
At the time of submitting EOI, I didn't mention my Master's degree since i was not claiming any points for that (I still don't). However, now while filling Form 80, it is asking for all the education details for which I need to mention that degree. My query is:
1. Do i need to update my EOI since even now i'm not claiming any points for this degree?
2. If i do update EOI, will it update the visa DOE to a later date thereby delaying my chance of getting an invite early?

Thanks in advance
Total Points: 70 - Visa DOE - 29th March 2017
Points Breakdown: 
Education: 15
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Work Ex: 5


----------



## ridhidureja

*Victoria State Nomination*



DigitalNomad said:


> Hi guys,
> Thanks for your responses. It really gives us valuable information that is otherwise hard to find. Can you please help me with a query:
> At the time of submitting EOI, I didn't mention my Master's degree since i was not claiming any points for that (I still don't). However, now while filling Form 80, it is asking for all the education details for which I need to mention that degree. My query is:
> 1. Do i need to update my EOI since even now i'm not claiming any points for this degree?
> 2. If i do update EOI, will it update the visa DOE to a later date thereby delaying my chance of getting an invite early?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Total Points: 70 - Visa DOE - 29th March 2017
> Points Breakdown:
> Education: 15
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Work Ex: 5


Hi All

I have applied for my visa nomination with Victoria after having Job offer from Victoria. 
What are the chances of Victoria Visa Nomination accepted from Victoria.

I have 60+5 Points for Victoria. 

I am at present living in NSW State since 2 years and I have to join in Victoria on 14th August,

But they said it will take 12 weeks for them to assess. 

With Job offer we are exempt from initial process of selection as per ICt criteria.

I have PTE Band 7.

Regards,
Ridhi
60+5 Points


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I need your views regarding my case below and let me know what are the chances for getting an invite and approximate timelines. Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
EOI Logged: 27/11/2016
Total Points: 65


----------



## NB

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your views regarding my case below and let me know what are the chances for getting an invite and approximate timelines. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst)
> EOI Logged: 27/11/2016
> Total Points: 65


Not too many applicants ahead of you with 65 points but due to the low overall number of invites off just 1,000 per round, it's very difficult to guess when 65 pointers will get invited 

If they continue to invite just 1,000 then I am afraid that's it's going to be long long wait
Let's wait for the occupational ceilings be released and the August round quoata and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## kamaldeeps22

newbienz said:


> Not too many applicants ahead of you with 65 points but due to the low overall number of invites off just 1,000 per round, it's very difficult to guess when 65 pointers will get invited
> 
> If they continue to invite just 1,000 then I am afraid that's it's going to be long long wait
> Let's wait for the occupational ceilings be released and the August round quoata and then take a call
> 
> Cheers


Yes, looks hard for 65 points. I am also in the same line. 65 Points since Oct 2016. 

Looks like a long wait ahead. The only hope is to have PTE again and get 10 additional Points!!


----------



## jsabarish

Hi all,

Please add your details to immitracker... So that we can have a fair estimate of when each and everyone can get an invite? 

Thanks

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## apsingh

hi.. 

I have applied on 10th April 2017 as follows with ANZCO 261111:
- 189 - 65 Points 
- 190 (NSW) - 70 Points (with SS).
- 190 (VIC) - 70 Points on July 4 2017.

Can anyone give indicative idea when can I expect the invite ? I am turning 40 this Nov so wondering whether I would get invite before that.. 

Regards,
AP


----------



## harij01

joshua1729 said:


> As far as I know, the minimum cut off for 2611 job code is 65 pts. I don't know what is the break down of your score. Try improving on your PTE. 20 pts is definitely attainable!!


I just sent you a PM. Can you please respond. Have a simple query. Thanks much.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Ok, try the threaded view.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1277842-relationship-proof.html#post12593546
> 
> Hopefully you should be fine and no CO Contact.


Hi Bro ..hw r u ? 

I lodged and front uploaded all docs today.. now the waiting game starts... thanks for all your support so far 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hi Bro ..hw r u ?
> 
> I lodged and front uploaded all docs today.. now the waiting game starts... thanks for all your support so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's great mate. Hopefully you will get your grant soon !

Been busy lately, so not much in expatforum.


----------



## molaboy

> When is a police certificate required?
> 
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.



Will they stick with this rule or they would require citizens of other countries (i.e. Philippines) to provide PCC from their home country despite being outside the 10 year duration. Not that I'm hiding anything, but a bit challenging to request this and may not be needed.

pls advise. thanks


----------



## mohitkashyap

If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-

Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language


----------



## harij01

*Query on Quota and points invite*

Hello All - I am planning to lodge an EOI for 261111 with 75 points. I may have to apply for a new ACS letter based on advice received on this forum. Having said that, I have a few queries

1. With 75 points, Can I expect an invite in the next round for 261111?
2. Also, does anyone know the occupational ceiling for 261111 and how much of that has been already consumed for this year.

Thanks much.


----------



## aussiedream87

harij01 said:


> Hello All - I am planning to lodge an EOI for 261111 with 75 points. I may have to apply for a new ACS letter based on advice received on this forum. Having said that, I have a few queries
> 
> 1. With 75 points, Can I expect an invite in the next round for 261111?
> 2. Also, does anyone know the occupational ceiling for 261111 and how much of that has been already consumed for this year.
> 
> Thanks much.


1. Yes mostly likely if you file it today you'll get it in this month considering you have 75 points and if you are lucky you might get it in tomorrows round.

2. Also there is ceiling but the numbers are not out. However, you don't have to worry about it as its just the beginning of the FY.


----------



## yikes297

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. Yes mostly likely if you file it today you'll get it in this month considering you have 75 points and if you are lucky you might get it in tomorrows round.
> 
> 2. Also there is ceiling but the numbers are not out. However, you don't have to worry about it as its just the beginning of the FY.


There is a round tomorrow?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

yikes297 said:


> There is a round tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Unlikely

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

No round tomorrow, it should be next round which is 9th Aug.


----------



## R_J

harij01 said:


> Hello All - I am planning to lodge an EOI for 261111 with 75 points. I may have to apply for a new ACS letter based on advice received on this forum. Having said that, I have a few queries
> 
> 1. With 75 points, Can I expect an invite in the next round for 261111?
> 2. Also, does anyone know the occupational ceiling for 261111 and how much of that has been already consumed for this year.
> 
> Thanks much.


Yes you should get invite in next round, my points were also 75 for 261111 and got invite in few days time. All the best. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## WanderlustSoul

*Advise Please -EOI for 190 Visa - Should i choose ANY state or specify VIC and/or NSW*

Hello All,

Excellent post with some great insights, however after reading very many pages I couldn't find an answer to a doubt I have. 

Should I choose ANY in my EOI application for 190 sub-class visa and/or specify VIC/NSW also can I have two EOI applications simultaneously with one for VIC and another for NSW, what works better?

Background

Age - 25 points
English - 10 points (IELTS S-9, R-8.5, L-8.5, W-7) (PTEA-S-66, L-81, R-84, W-87)
Employment 15 points - (Over 15 years certified by ACS)
Education 15 points - (Masters Degree in IT certified by ACS)

65 points for 189 Visa and 70 points for 190. I've been unlucky with my English tests and missed the top mark in the IELTS writing due to a major bungling with time, followed by a misadventure in PTEA where I lost the top marks in Speaking. I intend to give the PTEA again very soon to correct past mistakes

However for the time being I want to file my EOI anyways, can you please recommend if I should choose ANY or specify a state or file 2 different EOI with NSW and VIC respectively. 

Any tips on improving PTEA Speaking are more than welcome, I scored a 9 in the IELTS speaking however the PTEA academic is a different ball game altogether.


----------



## aussiedream87

yikes297 said:


> There is a round tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


my bad I was looking at July calendar its next week. *apologies*


----------



## aussiedream87

aussiedream87 said:


> my bad I was looking at July calendar its next week. *apologies*


The rounds should be on 9th and 23rd August.


----------



## NB

WanderlustSoul said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Excellent post with some great insights, however after reading very many pages I couldn't find an answer to a doubt I have.
> 
> Should I choose ANY in my EOI application for 190 sub-class visa and/or specify VIC/NSW also can I have two EOI applications simultaneously with one for VIC and another for NSW, what works better?
> 
> Background
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English - 10 points (IELTS S-9, R-8.5, L-8.5, W-7) (PTEA-S-66, L-81, R-84, W-87)
> Employment 15 points - (Over 15 years certified by ACS)
> Education 15 points - (Masters Degree in IT certified by ACS)
> 
> 65 points for 189 Visa and 70 points for 190. I've been unlucky with my English tests and missed the top mark in the IELTS writing due to a major bungling with time, followed by a misadventure in PTEA where I lost the top marks in Speaking. I intend to give the PTEA again very soon to correct past mistakes
> 
> However for the time being I want to file my EOI anyways, can you please recommend if I should choose ANY or specify a state or file 2 different EOI with NSW and VIC respectively.
> 
> Any tips on improving PTEA Speaking are more than welcome, I scored a 9 in the IELTS speaking however the PTEA academic is a different ball game altogether.


You can file 3 different EOIs
189
NSW
VIC

Cheers


----------



## VJ1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hi Bro ..hw r u ?
> 
> I lodged and front uploaded all docs today.. now the waiting game starts... thanks for all your support so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You and I are sailing in the same boat buddy. I have lodged my visa application and the meds are in progress. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

VJ1 said:


> You and I are sailing in the same boat buddy. I have lodged my visa application and the meds are in progress. Wishing you the best!


To u as well.

Are you in the 2611 WhatsApp group ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> To u as well.
> 
> Are you in the 2611 WhatsApp group ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No, could you add me? Appreciate the help!


----------



## amoghk

*Duties and Responsibilities*

I am planning to apply under Code 261112.
I worked at 3 different organizations. I have one Reference letter and I need two declaration letters.

My question is can I copy the Duties and responsibilities from the Reference letter for the two declarations ? Or should they be different ?


----------



## R_J

VJ1 said:


> No, could you add me? Appreciate the help!


Please could you add me also 


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

anupamkelkar said:


> I am planning to apply under Code 261112.
> I worked at 3 different organizations. I have one Reference letter and I need two declaration letters.
> 
> My question is can I copy the Duties and responsibilities from the Reference letter for the two declarations ? Or should they be different ?


The declaration letters have to show what you exactly did at that company

If you have done the same RNR in all companies, they can be same, but it's highly unlikely and will validly raise suspicion 

Cheers


----------



## vipsonik1

Rahul_UK183 said:


> To u as well.
> 
> Are you in the 2611 WhatsApp group ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Can you please add me to that whatsapp group as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

vipsonik1 said:


> Can you please add me to that whatsapp group as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


waiting for Visa grant for almost 4 months, after doc submitted!!? Is it that long or was there some issue in your doc submission.?


----------



## harij01

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I already made one while ago.. only for BAs... about 100 people there
> 
> Will mssg u
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Please add me to that. I will PM my number to you


----------



## yikes297

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3

Ceiling is updated 1574 for 2611

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik

yikes297 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3
> 
> Ceiling is updated 1574 for 2611
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Surprised to see only 78 ITAs for 2611.
Maybe an attempt to clear backlogs for Grants first before sending more invites.


----------



## yikes297

swapnilcnaik said:


> Surprised to see only 78 ITAs for 2611.
> Maybe an attempt to clear backlogs for Grants first before sending more invites.


78 as of 12th July round.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

they should come back to higher invites number i believe


----------



## joshua1729

yikes297 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3
> 
> Ceiling is updated 1574 for 2611
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for this info!

Does this mean there is a total availability of 1574 invites, out of which 78 have been given out. Meaning there are 1,496 invites (~95%) yet to be given. 

From my understanding, these 1,496 invites will be equally distributed across the remaining rounds? Is this correct? How many rounds remain before the total availability is recomputed?


----------



## theillusionist

yikes297 said:


> 78 as of 12th July round.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Its says "Invitations to date", so I believe 78 invites includes both the rounds of July.


----------



## vivek_ntm

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks for this info!
> 
> Does this mean there is a total availability of 1574 invites, out of which 78 have been given out. Meaning there are 1,496 invites (~95%) yet to be given.
> 
> From my understanding, these 1,496 invites will be equally distributed across the remaining rounds? Is this correct? How many rounds remain before the total availability is recomputed?


Yes 78 invites are already given and remaining invites will be spread across 2017-18 period. Last year there used to be 60 invites sent per invitation round (every 2 weeks), sometimes there was no invitation round due to some technical glitch and sometime there was double invitations sent out (120 invites in one round), so it is difficult to accurately say when the invites will run out, this time it was finished by end of March2017. You can use Immitracker and also the link: to track the trend predict the invitation: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1921751028


----------



## yikes297

theillusionist said:


> Its says "Invitations to date", so I believe 78 invites includes both the rounds of July.


No, the invitations to date is based on 12th July round. That's how DIBP publishes the result. Once it releases Jul 26 result we will be able to know the invitations issued until 26th Jul.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

andreyx108b said:


> they should come back to higher invites number i believe


IF they do, it will be marginally higher (or maybe they are having an extra round this year, and hence added one round's worth of invites?)

That 78 got invited in the first round is odd. That would point to the skill closing after 20 rounds - nearly 3 months early.

We're only in August and already DIBP seem to have surrounded the process with smoke and mirrors.

That Visa review process better turn up some good ideas, because there is zero transparency for applicants currently.


----------



## FFacs

andreyx108b said:


> they should come back to higher invites number i believe


IF they do, it will be marginally higher (or maybe they are having an extra round this year, and hence added one round's worth of invites?)

That 78 got invited in the first round is odd. That would point to the skill closing after 20 rounds - nearly 3 months early.

We're only in August and already DIBP seem to have surrounded the process with smoke and mirrors.

That Visa review process better turn up some good ideas, because there is zero transparency for applicants currently.


----------



## vajrapushankar

FFacs said:


> IF they do, it will be marginally higher (or maybe they are having an extra round this year, and hence added one round's worth of invites?)
> 
> 
> 
> That 78 got invited in the first round is odd. That would point to the skill closing after 20 rounds - nearly 3 months early.
> 
> 
> 
> We're only in August and already DIBP seem to have surrounded the process with smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> That Visa review process better turn up some good ideas, because there is zero transparency for applicants currently.



That's how they work. We just have to be hopeful. Also, the last year ceiling reached 3 months early and invitations for BA/SA were closed. So I don't think they really care for meeting all the rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

vajrapushankar said:


> That's how they work. We just have to be hopeful. Also, the last year ceiling reached 3 months early and invitations for BA/SA were closed. So I don't think they really care for meeting all the rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man..Better keep other options open..Like Canada, Ireland etc...i read they have some preference for ICT occupations​

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

vajrapushankar said:


> That's how they work. We just have to be hopeful. Also, the last year ceiling reached 3 months early and invitations for BA/SA were closed. So I don't think they really care for meeting all the rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


finish in 3 months? i thought last time if I'm not wrong, they still reserve some portion to 70+ pointers.


----------



## vajrapushankar

molaboy said:


> finish in 3 months? i thought last time if I'm not wrong, they still reserve some portion to 70+ pointers.




I guess I was misunderstood. Last year the ceiling was reached in April 2017. Two months short of year closing in June. All I meant was they don't invite in fixed numbers every month. Some rounds they send more invites and there are some rounds where invites were sent at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88

Is there any possibility to get Invite 65 points with DOE 02/05/2017 according to new ceiling values..... 
Occupation 261111
Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297

samanthaat88 said:


> Is there any possibility to get Invite 65 points with DOE 02/05/2017 according to new ceiling values.....
> Occupation 261111
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


For 189? It will take some time, most likely will be around 1 year waiting period at the very least


----------



## samanthaat88

yikes297 said:


> For 189? It will take some time, most likely will be around 1 year waiting period at the very least


Is there any chances for 190. My worry is most applicants with 70 points are selecting 190 for safeguard their invite. So its going to be affect directly for 65 pointers who are waiting for 190 invite.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297

samanthaat88 said:


> Is there any chances for 190. My worry is most applicants with 70 points are selecting 190 for safeguard their invite. So its going to be affect directly for 65 pointers who are waiting for 190 invite.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


IMO 190 depends on the state criteria. Points or DOE doesn't play much role. They will invite you if they want you. NSW, for example, seems to sponsor those with high experience and superior English.


----------



## DigitalNomad

*Kindly reply*



DigitalNomad said:


> Hi guys,
> Thanks for your responses. It really gives us valuable information that is otherwise hard to find. Can you please help me with a query:
> At the time of submitting EOI, I didn't mention my Master's degree since i was not claiming any points for that (I still don't). However, now while filling Form 80, it is asking for all the education details for which I need to mention that degree. My query is:
> 1. Do i need to update my EOI since even now i'm not claiming any points for this degree?
> 2. If i do update EOI, will it update the visa DOE to a later date thereby delaying my chance of getting an invite early?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Total Points: 70 - Visa DOE - 29th March 2017
> Points Breakdown:
> Education: 15
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Work Ex: 5


Guys, could anyone please reply to my earlier query? Given in quotes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

DigitalNomad said:


> Guys, could anyone please reply to my earlier query? Given in quotes. Thanks in advance.


You can mark changes on your eoi by adding your master degree no harm in doing that. the date of effect does not change when the point is not changing only the date of submission will be changed


----------



## Rajat1k

Guys ceiling is out to view..:

BA and SA seems to have claimed 78 seats in last two rounds.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rajat1k said:


> Guys ceiling is out to view..:
> 
> BA and SA seems to have claimed 78 seats in last two rounds.


well there seems to be something going one as per the ceiling which is 1574 for the year of 2017-18 under pro rata which would mean approximately 131 ITA's per month and around 65 ITA's per round which does not seem to be the case with the 78 invites mentioned so far.. it could be for only one round probably and once the second round results are updated it may reflect the correct number

or well it could be possible also that both round results are already included in it... this would mean something is not right as only 75 pointers are getting invited meaning they are not dropping down to select other candidates and keeping it tight.. have to wait and see the numbers post 23rd july invitation rounds results


----------



## FFacs

vikaschandra said:


> well there seems to be something going one as per the ceiling which is 1574 for the year of 2017-18 under pro rata which would mean approximately 131 ITA's per month and around 65 ITA's per round which does not seem to be the case with the 78 invites mentioned so far.. it could be for only one round probably and once the second round results are updated it may reflect the correct number
> 
> or well it could be possible also that both round results are already included in it... this would mean something is not right as only 75 pointers are getting invited meaning they are not dropping down to select other candidates and keeping it tight.. have to wait and see the numbers post 23rd july invitation rounds results


OR it could be that the 1000 invites were filled up by 75 pointers in accountancy or similar, so not all the 2611xx quota went to 189.


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> OR it could be that the 1000 invites were filled up by 75 pointers in accountancy or similar, so not all the 2611xx quota went to 189.


Actually, no, sorry. The fact that other codes were getting invited at 70 points means it must have filled its quota.


----------



## vikaschandra

FFacs said:


> Actually, no, sorry. The fact that other codes were getting invited at 70 points means it must have filled its quota.


every occupation should be having its own pro rated number of allocated seats and should not be impacted by any other occupations


----------



## ngenhit

vikaschandra said:


> well there seems to be something going one as per the ceiling which is 1574 for the year of 2017-18 under pro rata which would mean approximately 131 ITA's per month and around 65 ITA's per round which does not seem to be the case with the 78 invites mentioned so far.. it could be for only one round probably and once the second round results are updated it may reflect the correct number
> 
> or well it could be possible also that both round results are already included in it... this would mean something is not right as only 75 pointers are getting invited meaning they are not dropping down to select other candidates and keeping it tight.. have to wait and see the numbers post 23rd july invitation rounds results



*1574 invites * 5% . 5% is the prorata cutoff for all pro rated occupation codes per round.*

Which would mean that * 78 invites will be sent out every round* this year for ICT BA/SA.


----------



## ngenhit

Posting my updated estimated timeline over here!













 78 invites per round is for sure helpful, the additional 18 invites helps much more than one expects it to! :music:


PS: This is only an estimate from my own calculations. Could be off by +- few days, and is based on the learnings ( not the actual rate..) from last year and updated with information of 12th July. 


Note: 78 invites is based on the prorated calculation of 5% of the total ceiling per round ( this is same for all occupation codes which are prorated ~5% this year ) . I believe DIBP must have done this based on the assumption that there would be 20 full rounds through the year. 

This could be slowed/skewed a bit towards the end of the cycle (with reduced invites to stretch it out) , as was the case over the past few years.


----------



## Rmarw

Hi all,

I have 65 points with EOI date of 06 Jan 2017. I will complete 8 years of experience on 1 Nov 2017. Can I expect an invite in this year's quota and by when can I expect my invite. I also filed for NSW at same time.

Also, any chances I can get invite from VIC, my EOI date for VIC is 4 July 2017.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rmarw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 65 points with EOI date of 06 Jan 2017. I will complete 8 years of experience on 1 Nov 2017. Can I expect an invite in this year's quota and by when can I expect my invite. I also filed for NSW at same time.
> 
> Also, any chances I can get invite from VIC, my EOI date for VIC is 4 July 2017.


Will have to wait for couple more rounds to see how the invites come along for the applicants and what would be the cutoff. Currently with 65 point it looks like a long way to go but as said let us wait and watch...as nothing very specifically can be predicted right now


----------



## narangaman

Hi All,

Just started following this thread.

I have 65 points with EOI wef 20/05/2017. 
English : 20
Age : 30 
Education : 15
Work Ex : 0 

I have more than 6.5 yrs of exp but 4 yrs were deducted being from Electronics background in Btech and so at the moment exp score is 0. 

I have also applied in 190 category for NSW with 70 points.

Going by the trends, not expecting any call before next year *fingers crossed*, though i have a query, as i will be completed 7 years in Dec, which means 4 years as per EOI to claim additional 5 points. Can i deliberately submit EOI before dec with additional points just to expedite the process?

Stupid question but just curious !


----------



## NB

narangaman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just started following this thread.
> 
> I have 65 points with EOI wef 20/05/2017.
> English : 20
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> Work Ex : 0
> 
> I have more than 6.5 yrs of exp but 4 yrs were deducted being from Electronics background in Btech and so at the moment exp score is 0.
> 
> I have also applied in 190 category for NSW with 70 points.
> 
> Going by the trends, not expecting any call before next year *fingers crossed*, though i have a query, as i will be completed 7 years in Dec, which means 4 years as per EOI to claim additional 5 points. Can i deliberately submit EOI before dec with additional points just to expedite the process?
> 
> Stupid question but just curious !


to claim 5 points you need just 3 years of valid experience

No one can stop you from Submitting the EOI with false data.
Its a free country 
But as you said its stupid to do so
you will be caught in the 1 st stage of visa processing and application rejected



Cheers


----------



## yikes297

I'm in shock. 

The official result for 26th July invitation is out. Cut off date for 2611 as of 26th Jul is for DOE 25/07/2017 5.15 pm at 75 points.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

Occupation ceiling indicates 620 invites has been sent as of 26th July! Please tell me this is an error on the page!

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## jsabarish

yikes297 said:


> I'm in shock.
> 
> The official result for 26th July invitation is out. Cut off date for 2611 as of 26th Jul is for DOE 25/07/2017 5.15 pm at 75 points.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> Occupation ceiling indicates 620 invites has been sent as of 26th July! Please tell me this is an error on the page!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


Should be. Total number of invites sent for all 75 pointers - 400.
I believe the occupation ceiling should be shifted one position below.. 156 seems to be the number!

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## churek

That should be an error. Because for 2613 there's only 1 invite in 2 rounds.


----------



## yikes297

jsabarish said:


> Should be. Total number of invites sent for all 75 pointers - 400.
> I believe the occupation ceiling should be shifted one position below.. 156 seems to be the number!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


156 seems like a logical number than 620!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx

yikes297 said:


> I'm in shock.
> 
> The official result for 26th July invitation is out. Cut off date for 2611 as of 26th Jul is for DOE 25/07/2017 5.15 pm at 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ceiling indicates 620 invites has been sent as of 26th July! Please tell me this is an error on the page!


man there is an error, 620 is for 2613 occupation, yesterday was 310 for 2613 is only common sense that will get doubled each round. Now 2613 is 1 which is obviously a mistake.


----------



## dilanjan

Hi 

I submitted my EOI on 3rd Oct 2016 for 189 and 190 NSW, for 

2611 ICT Business Analyst

My Score is 65

Age - 25
English -10
Wrk Exp -15
Edu - 15

what will be the time line I will be getting an invitation, It seems that 189 is now require 70 points minimum. which means I will be not getting invited at all?


----------



## tchinyi

newbienz said:


> to claim 5 points you need just 3 years of valid experience
> 
> No one can stop you from Submitting the EOI with false data.
> Its a free country
> But as you said its stupid to do so
> you will be caught in the 1 st stage of visa processing and application rejected
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


application reject + ban for 3 years or more !


----------



## vikaschandra

dilanjan said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 3rd Oct 2016 for 189 and 190 NSW, for
> 
> 2611 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> My Score is 65
> 
> Age - 25
> English -10
> Wrk Exp -15
> Edu - 15
> 
> what will be the time line I will be getting an invitation, It seems that 189 is now require 70 points minimum. which means I will be not getting invited at all?


As an when the points come down your chances of getting invited will increase. but as you said current cutoff stands at 75 which would mean it may taken longer than usual for it to come down and further it all depends on DIBP whether they are willing to take applicants with lower points since if they set the condition as invite only 70 and 75 pointers then that is the closeout for 65 pointers which i personally do not feel would happen. but cant predict . wait and watch


----------



## dilanjan

In addition to the 189 

I have applied for 190 at NSW EOI submitted on 3rd Oct 2016

Points - 70

Age -25
English 10
Wrk Exp -15
Education -15
state sponser -5
category : ICT Business Analyst

Will there be a possibility for me to get invited? why it is so late?


----------



## vikaschandra

dilanjan said:


> In addition to the 189
> 
> I have applied for 190 at NSW EOI submitted on 3rd Oct 2016
> 
> Points - 70
> 
> Age -25
> English 10
> Wrk Exp -15
> Education -15
> state sponser -5
> category : ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Will there be a possibility for me to get invited? why it is so late?


yes it is very much possible. No one would be able to give you confirmed answer on your second question


----------



## samanthaat88

dilanjan said:


> In addition to the 189
> 
> I have applied for 190 at NSW EOI submitted on 3rd Oct 2016
> 
> Points - 70
> 
> Age -25
> English 10
> Wrk Exp -15
> Education -15
> state sponser -5
> category : ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Will there be a possibility for me to get invited? why it is so late?


NSW mainly focus on Points + English...
Since you claim only 10 points for english they will not interest on you...
Try VIC since you have More than 5 years experience. You have little chance with VIC...

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil4u_21

Sorry didnt understand your point. Is it that Victoria prefers lesser experience or is it other way around ? 

I have submitted 190 for both VIC & NSW with 70 points. English 10 points exp around 14 yrs.


----------



## debeash

Hi 

I am planning to do my EOI for 2611 ICT Business Analyst

My Score is 65 (60+5)

Is there a scope for invite?

Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra

debeash said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to do my EOI for 2611 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> My Score is 65 (60+5)
> 
> Is there a scope for invite?
> 
> Any input will be greatly appreciated.


Yes with 65 under 189 there is a chance but how soon that is still questionable, probably by end of the year or early next year.
with 60 for 189 can say close to not possible at this time

If You are on 60 and have 5 from state then go for VIC along with NSW and wait in presume Invites should start coming in few months time


----------



## zaback21

debeash said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to do my EOI for 2611 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> My Score is 65 (60+5)
> 
> Is there a scope for invite?
> 
> Any input will be greatly appreciated.


Is it NSW 60+5 ? Then there is no chance this year.

Even if you apply for 189 with 65 points now (let alone 60), you won't get invited this year. 2611 ceiling is same as last year and it is almost going to hover around at 70 cut-off points and occasionally inviting some 65 pointers who applied after 11 Aug 2016.

Try any state but NSW for 60+5 points.


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

Can someone explain me when will i get an invite ? PFB the required details.

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
EOI Filed Date: 31 July 2017
Points : 70
Age: 30
Education: 15
Work Exp: 5
English: 20
Kindly provide your comments?


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

Can someone explain me when will i get an invite ? PFB the required details.

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
EOI Filed Date: 31 July 2017
Points : 70
Age: 30
Education: 15
Work Exp: 5
English: 20
Kindly provide your comments?


----------



## andreyx108b

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Can someone explain me when will i get an invite ? PFB the required details.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> 
> EOI Filed Date: 31 July 2017
> 
> Points : 70
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Work Exp: 5
> 
> English: 20
> 
> Kindly provide your comments?




Current cutoff is 75 points, then 70 pointers will clear up, once the queue reach 31/07 you will get ITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Can someone explain me when will i get an invite ? PFB the required details.
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed Date: 31 July 2017
> Points : 70
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Work Exp: 5
> English: 20
> Kindly provide your comments?


Probably end of September / beginning of October.

70 should start from 9th Aug round.

As your EOI is quite recent, will take some time considering the 70 backlog. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

OK - done my detailed analysis : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666

*for ICT Business Analysts, 70 point invites starting in the 9th August round - the top of the 70 point queue being 26th March 2017. I think it will move through the 70 point queue close to 14 days per invitation round which would mean about a 4 month wait for a 70 point EOI but never inviting at 65 points for the year*

Regards

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## Oz_man

Welshtone said:


> OK - done my detailed analysis : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666
> 
> *for ICT Business Analysts, 70 point invites starting in the 9th August round - the top of the 70 point queue being 26th March 2017. I think it will move through the 70 point queue close to 14 days per invitation round which would mean about a 4 month wait for a 70 point EOI but never inviting at 65 points for the year*
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates
> MARN 0601801



Thank you Tony. So for my DOE 10th July 2017, with 70 points for System analyst, may I expect invitation by Dec 2017?


----------



## ausasp

Hi Folks, 
I have got the assessment result for my education as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
My question is: 
Which one i should choose for the qualification field in the EOI form from the drop down list? 

Bachelor degree(other)
Bachelor degree in science,business or technology
Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority

Kindly help


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Probably end of September / beginning of October.
> 
> 70 should start from 9th Aug round.
> 
> As your EOI is quite recent, will take some time considering the 70 backlog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ohk..But someone in the forum told me that, i may not get invite till next year. I also know that there is a huge backlog in 70 pointers. Let's see.


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Probably end of September / beginning of October.
> 
> 70 should start from 9th Aug round.
> 
> As your EOI is quite recent, will take some time considering the 70 backlog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ohk good to know.One more question,I'm a single applicant so can i expect the visa processing to be a bit faster after i get an invite ?


----------



## vikaschandra

*Total number of invites Corrected*

Total number of Invites sent out in the first two rounds have been corrected on under the occupation ceiling now.


----------



## NB

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Ohk good to know.One more question,I'm a single applicant so can i expect the visa processing to be a bit faster after i get an invite ?


Spouse is not the only reason for delay
Your education, Employment, your travels, your character, security clearances etc all contribute towards the time taken for processing

Its very difficult to quantify how much time each component of the grant takes
Its like a giant jigsaw puzzle and all the pieces have to be in place for the grant to take place

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Folks,

since 70 people are being invited per round, then in that case when Can I expect ITA with EOI 11May with 70 points?

Thanks!!


----------



## jsabarish

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> since 70 people are being invited per round, then in that case when Can I expect ITA with EOI 11May with 70 points?
> 
> Thanks!!


BasicAlly depends on the number of people till 11th May...

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Not able to submit the health declaration form for the last 4 days. It goes till the last page of submission but doesn't get submitted due to some server issue. They have mentioned on their home page that some users are experiencing this issue and that they are working on a resolution. But no progress for the last 4 days. 

Is there an email id where I could report this? they might provide an alternate link.

Anyone else facing the same issue while submitting the health declaration form? Any workarounds ?Wanted to generate the HapId before lodging the visa to speed up the process.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> since 70 people are being invited per round, then in that case when Can I expect ITA with EOI 11May with 70 points?
> 
> Thanks!!


Depends on how many people have DOEs since 20(something) March till 11th May AND 70 points. Till now 2611 has seen application invites for only 75 pointers, but the last round (26th July) saw atleast one 75 pointer getting invited who's DOE was the closest to 25th July 5:15 PM. So I think backlogs of 75s (and above) has exhausted. Although, high pointers will keep adding each day, but that those entries will not totally eclipse coming rounds, and 70s should get invitations next round itself. Since 70 pointers with DOE till March 2017 got invites last year, and no invites since, your actual waiting time will begin now. Keep your fingers crossed and gear up to RockNRoll. My smartest guess(*disclaimers implied), the first round of September is your round. Start prepping - 

Good wishes

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## siva26

Hi,

My immigration agent submitted an EOI on 27/Jul/2017 with 70 points for ICT Business Analyst(261111). Can i know roughly when will an invite be sent to me? Are we looking at August or September or further than that?


----------



## mohitkashyap

siva26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My immigration agent submitted an EOI on 27/Jul/2017 with 70 points for ICT Business Analyst(261111). Can i know roughly when will an invite be sent to me? Are we looking at August or September or further than that?



Based on current numbers it looks like by Sep 2nd round or in Oct, before that- It is highly unlikely. (Just assuming 70-80 invite in a round)


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Auspr18 said:


> Not able to submit the health declaration form for the last 4 days. It goes till the last page of submission but doesn't get submitted due to some server issue. They have mentioned on their home page that some users are experiencing this issue and that they are working on a resolution. But no progress for the last 4 days.
> 
> Is there an email id where I could report this? they might provide an alternate link.
> 
> Anyone else facing the same issue while submitting the health declaration form? Any workarounds ?Wanted to generate the HapId before lodging the visa to speed up the process.


Got from another group... you will have to wait until 19th August...i think the guy had raised a complaint and got this response.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Got from another group... you will have to wait until 19th August...i think the guy had raised a complaint and got this response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! What would you suggest. Should I lodge the visa application and get the medical done later. Do I have to necessarily wait for the CO to provide the HAPId or can i do this after lodging the application myself before the CO contact for medical, once the link is up and running ??


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks mate! What would you suggest. Should I lodge the visa application and get the medical done later. Do I have to necessarily wait for the CO to provide the HAPId or can i do this after lodging the application myself before the CO contact for medical, once the link is up and running ??


CO doesnt give Hap ID.. before or after either ways u have to get it thru immi account.

Process is dead slow at the moment.. you can do what u like and do med after 19th.. i dont see any big diff..

People who lodged since 1st July.. no one has had a CO contact so far as immi.. guess its going to be a long wait anyway..
Good luck

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Thanks Rahul! Will try to lodge my visa today.


----------



## Auspr18

Rahul_UK183 said:


> CO doesnt give Hap ID.. before or after either ways u have to get it thru immi account.
> 
> Process is dead slow at the moment.. you can do what u like and do med after 19th.. i dont see any big diff..
> 
> People who lodged since 1st July.. no one has had a CO contact so far as immi.. guess its going to be a long wait anyway..
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hey mate one more question- I read the info on the border.gov website regarding getting the medical done after the visa is lodged- this is what I found-


"If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

You lodge your visa application:

We determine whether health examinations are required
We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download your eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
Your health case might be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue."


Who provided the HAPID in this case? 

Thanks!


----------



## Auspr18

Auspr18 said:


> Hey mate one more question- I read the info on the border.gov website regarding getting the medical done after the visa is lodged- this is what I found-
> 
> 
> "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.
> 
> You lodge your visa application:
> 
> We determine whether health examinations are required
> We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
> You download your eMedical Referral letter
> You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
> You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> Your health case might be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
> If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue."
> 
> 
> Who provided the HAPID in this case?
> 
> Thanks!



Also its mentioned on the website--If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.


Please suggest what to do in this case?? I'm confused now.


----------



## ngenhit

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Ohk good to know.One more question,I'm a single applicant so can i expect the visa processing to be a bit faster after i get an invite ?



No such consideration. Your application will be processed based on the completeness of your document, and a certain bit of luck on which GSM you will be allocated to and so on.

Not on the constituent sub applicants. Obviously more applicants means more paperwork for you, but not for them in terms of the application procedures they have to anyway follow.


----------



## ngenhit

Auspr18 said:


> Hey mate one more question- I read the info on the border.gov website regarding getting the medical done after the visa is lodged- this is what I found-
> 
> 
> "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.
> 
> You lodge your visa application:
> 
> We determine whether health examinations are required
> We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
> You download your eMedical Referral letter
> You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
> You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> Your health case might be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
> If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue."
> 
> 
> Who provided the HAPID in this case?
> 
> Thanks!



The case officer / processing team would initiate the medical check process, for which you will be given HAP ID's for people within the visa application directly within the section visa you applied for.
You may or may not see the case officer name, i did not see it when they raised this medical section on my application.

This is what happened to me on my student visa around 7 months back, but this portion of the process is same for all the types of visas.


But do not apply for the "my health declaration" if you have 'lodged' the application. The form clearly will not allow you to do so in the first page itself. That is because when you lodge the visa, it should have a section asking you for medical checkups done before, which you would leave blank and then later this will mess up. So if you follow the steps, the system will not allow you to raise the declaration on your own after you lodge the visa.

Answer any/all questions carefully in the immi account sections and you are safely within boundaries.


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> Thank you Tony. So for my DOE 10th July 2017, with 70 points for System analyst, may I expect invitation by Dec 2017?


I would heavily disagree with his calculation. There are not that many 70+ pointers in the queue.

it is most certainly not going to be as low as 14 days of queue movement per round. at the worst, it could be 25-30 days. Mostly, more than that.


----------



## ngenhit

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> since 70 people are being invited per round, then in that case when Can I expect ITA with EOI 11May with 70 points?
> 
> Thanks!!


Within this month.


----------



## Sub#

Rahul_UK183 said:


> ............
> 
> People who lodged since 1st July.. no one has had a CO contact so far as immi.. guess its going to be a long wait anyway..
> Good luck
> ................


That's not good news...Processing time/waiting time is really going to increase exponentially.


----------



## Auspr18

Has anyone submitted the my health declaration form in the last 4 days? I know many people are not able to due to technical glitch but wanted to know if there is someone for whom it's working.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Hi Experts,

I got an invitation from Queensland. Document requirements are as below: 

Awaiting Document Upload:

BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
Bank statement (balance page/s)
Skills assessment
190 application form
Evidence of job
Commitment statement
Statement of service

Can any one please explain me about the last three things.

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 10 points

189 Submitted - 65 - 3rd June-2017
190 NSW - 70 3rd June 2017
190 VIC - 70 3rd June 2017
190 QLD - 70 19th July 2017
******************************************


----------



## hjauhari

Sub# said:


> That's not good news...Processing time/waiting time is really going to increase exponentially.


Hi ,

As per your signature-
Indian PCC took almost 2 months to issue the certificate and similary medical took long time.Is it tha case that both PCC and medical take good amount of time for final outcome?

Thanks


----------



## NB

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got an invitation from Queensland. Document requirements are as below:
> 
> Awaiting Document Upload:
> 
> BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
> Bank statement (balance page/s)
> Skills assessment
> 190 application form
> Evidence of job
> Commitment statement
> Statement of service
> 
> Can any one please explain me about the last three things.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 - 3rd June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 3rd June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 3rd June 2017
> 190 QLD - 70 19th July 2017
> ******************************************


1. Offer letter from your employer, if you have got one
2. Why you choose Qld above other states to come and work
Why you want to continue to reside in Qld
What you like about Qld 
Your future plans in Qld.
3. Your job history giving the details of the employment and your RNR

Cheers


----------



## sahanajd

*Question on Medical Examinations*

Hi Guys, Question on Medical Examinations.

I have submitted my EOI and is waiting for an invite.

So in the meantime, can I get my medical and Police clearance completed?

I did submit the 'My Health Declarations' and generated the referral letter for the medical test (with HAP ID). What I need to do now is to book an appointment with the clinic and get it done while I get my Invite.

Just wanted to confirm if I had done something wrong and should I have waited till I get the invite and then the CO to request it? Asking here because i'm getting contradicting answers from different people.

------------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Systems Analyst
Total points - 70
Age - 30
Exp - 5 
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 20
EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017


----------



## karthik4overseas

Does it require a job offer from Queensland.


----------



## spark53

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got an invitation from Queensland. Document requirements are as below:
> 
> Awaiting Document Upload:
> 
> BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
> Bank statement (balance page/s)
> Skills assessment
> 190 application form
> Evidence of job
> Commitment statement
> Statement of service
> 
> Can any one please explain me about the last three things.
> 
> ******************************************
> 261112 - System Analyst
> Age - 30 points
> Education - 15 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Exp - 10 points
> 
> 189 Submitted - 65 - 3rd June-2017
> 190 NSW - 70 3rd June 2017
> 190 VIC - 70 3rd June 2017
> 190 QLD - 70 19th July 2017
> ******************************************


Do you have a job offer from QLD employer? Is that required or you are going to submit without the job offer letter?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sahanajd said:


> Hi Guys, Question on Medical Examinations.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and is waiting for an invite.
> 
> So in the meantime, can I get my medical and Police clearance completed?
> 
> I did submit the 'My Health Declarations' and generated the referral letter for the medical test (with HAP ID). What I need to do now is to book an appointment with the clinic and get it done while I get my Invite.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if I had done something wrong and should I have waited till I get the invite and then the CO to request it? Asking here because i'm getting contradicting answers from different people.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Systems Analyst
> Total points - 70
> Age - 30
> Exp - 5
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017


You have not done anything wrong per se

The only problem is that the medical results are valid only for a year
So if the invite and the processing of the application take more then a year, then you may have to get it done again.
the medical results have to be valid on the date of the grant

So now you have to decide when you want to get it done
I would recommend that you get it done as soon as you get the invite
The results are uploaded in 3-4 days after the tests and should be cleared well before your application is even allotted to a CO

But of course you have the last say

Cheers


----------



## karthik4overseas

spark53 said:


> Do you have a job offer from QLD employer? Is that required or you are going to submit without the job offer letter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thats what my doubt is...Is it mandatory to have job offer from QLD Employer?


Cheers


----------



## sahanajd

newbienz said:


> You have not done anything wrong per se
> 
> The only problem is that the medical results are valid only for a year
> So if the invite and the processing of the application take more then a year, then you may have to get it done again.
> the medical results have to be valid on the date of the grant
> 
> So now you have to decide when you want to get it done
> I would recommend that you get it done as soon as you get the invite
> The results are uploaded in 3-4 days after the tests and should be cleared well before your application is even allotted to a CO
> 
> But of course you have the last say
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Buddy. 

Makes Sense. Guess, Now I wait for the Invite.


----------



## spark53

karthik4overseas said:


> Thats what my doubt is...Is it mandatory to have job offer from QLD Employer?
> 
> 
> Cheers


As per below, under offshore applicants, Note 1 says requirement of full time job offer.

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Thank You


----------



## FFacs

karthik4overseas said:


> Thats what my doubt is...Is it mandatory to have job offer from QLD Employer?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Guys (and gals),

Can I suggest everyone is a bit more cautious on firing off applications, EOIs, and the like? States have limited bandwidth, and perhaps even limited invitations to apply (per state policy or similar). Please don't apply for a state unless you are sure you can use the invite and you are sure you can meet the criteria.

Ensure you read the site of the state carefully and consider using registered agent.


----------



## Auspr18

sahanajd said:


> Hi Guys, Question on Medical Examinations.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and is waiting for an invite.
> 
> So in the meantime, can I get my medical and Police clearance completed?
> 
> I did submit the 'My Health Declarations' and generated the referral letter for the medical test (with HAP ID). What I need to do now is to book an appointment with the clinic and get it done while I get my Invite.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if I had done something wrong and should I have waited till I get the invite and then the CO to request it? Asking here because i'm getting contradicting answers from different people.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Systems Analyst
> Total points - 70
> Age - 30
> Exp - 5
> Edu - 15
> PTE-A - 20
> EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017


Hey when did you submit your my health declaration form? Asking because not working for me. I'm getting an error while submitting


----------



## Sub#

hjauhari said:


> Hi ,
> 
> As per your signature-
> Indian PCC took almost 2 months to issue the certificate and similary medical took long time.Is it tha case that both PCC and medical take good amount of time for final outcome?
> 
> Thanks


Indian PCC triggered police verification. The police station had backlog of 23 days. So, had to wait for those many days. And after the police verification, I could not collect PCC for 7 days due to busy schedule.

For medical, the hospital did not have (visa-medical)appointment available for 16 days. I had to wait for those many days. After medicals, the results got updated in 5-6 days.


----------



## HENRYV

All the best guys...4 more hours. 

Hope we would see some more excitement with 70 pointers getting invitations today, taking into consideration, we might not have any 75 pointers (cleared till 25/July/2017)

Cheers


----------



## Oz_man

HENRYV said:


> All the best guys...4 more hours.
> 
> Hope we would see some more excitement with 70 pointers getting invitations today, taking into consideration, we might not have any 75 pointers (cleared till 25/July/2017)
> 
> Cheers


I hope if there are 70 invitations issued, 70 pointers to be cleared till April end DOE.


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> I hope if there are 70 invitations issued, 70 pointers to be cleared till April end DOE.


I'll go for 11:00 am 14th April at 70 points. That's if there are 70 invites 

It could also be a real shocker if there were a lot of 70 pointers who didn't apply and have now reappeared. Don't be surprised (and don't lose heart) if it's something odd like 10th March!

Any other guesses???


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> I'll go for 11:00 am 14th April at 70 points. That's if there are 70 invites
> 
> It could also be a real shocker if there were a lot of 70 pointers who didn't apply and have now reappeared. Don't be surprised (and don't lose heart) if it's something odd like 10th March!
> 
> Any other guesses???


10th March, means the DOE cutoff will go backwards, as current last 70 pointer was 26th March!!?
Did the invitation round start now IST? or is it tomorrow? as there are no updates yet!


----------



## DigitalNomad

Got the invite guys 

Total Points: 70
Age: 30
Education:25
English:20
Work ex:5
EOI DOE: 29-Mar-17


----------



## swapnilcnaik

DigitalNomad said:


> Got the invite guys
> 
> Total Points: 70
> Age: 30
> Education:25
> English:20
> Work ex:5
> EOI DOE: 29-Mar-17


Your wait has probably been the longest. Congratulations


----------



## DigitalNomad

*Apologies for the typo..it's been corrected*

Message edited 



DigitalNomad said:


> Got the invite guys
> 
> Total Points: 70
> Age: 30
> Education:15
> English:20
> Work ex:5
> EOI DOE: 29-Mar-17


----------



## Sub#

DigitalNomad said:


> Got the invite guys
> 
> Total Points: 70
> Age: 30
> Education:25
> English:20
> Work ex:5
> EOI DOE: 29-Mar-17


Congratulations!


----------



## Rajat1k

DigitalNomad said:


> Message edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the invite guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has been update mate? Cant really make out.
> 
> Total Points: 70
> Age: 30
> Education:15
> English:20
> Work ex:5
> EOI DOE: 29-Mar-17
Click to expand...

Whats the update mate? Cant make out.


----------



## DigitalNomad

Well in my earlier message, my cumulative score was 80 (i wish!), i changed it to 70 (more reasonable)


----------



## Shail25

Got the invite 

ICT BA 261111 - 70 Pts
EOI DoE - 6th April, 2017


----------



## KK~

Do we have a whatsapp group? can anyone please add me in ? thankssssss ^^


----------



## ngenhit

KK~ said:


> Do we have a whatsapp group? can anyone please add me in ? thankssssss ^^


Got invited?


----------



## theillusionist

KK~ said:


> Do we have a whatsapp group? can anyone please add me in ? thankssssss ^^


Ping Rahul_UK, he will add you to the group


----------



## sandysinghdogra

DOE? Congrats btw


----------



## Sub#

Shail25 said:


> Got the invite
> 
> ICT BA 261111 - 70 Pts
> EOI DoE - 6th April, 2017


Congrats!

After clearing 75 pointers, 70 pointer date has moved 15 days only, i guess.


----------



## prashant_wase

KK~ said:


> Do we have a whatsapp group? can anyone please add me in ? thankssssss ^^


Pm me ur number 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Sorry Ignore


----------



## vikaschandra

DigitalNomad said:


> Message edited





Shail25 said:


> Got the invite
> 
> ICT BA 261111 - 70 Pts
> EOI DoE - 6th April, 2017


Congratulations on your ITA


----------



## prashant_wase

Any update after 6th April doe about invitation.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajat1k

prashant_wase said:


> Any update after 6th April doe about invitation..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


29th march by digital as stated above.


----------



## HENRYV

prashant_wase said:


> Any update after 6th April doe about invitation..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Well, very disappointing to see this round only moving by 15 days for BA/SA. Dont know how many invites were send for 2611. 

Overall, looks like they are sending invites for other non pro rated codes who missed the last month invitations but has higher points.

No one reported an invite with 65 points either.


----------



## ngenhit

HENRYV said:


> Well, very disappointing to see this round only moving by 15 days for BA/SA. Dont know how many invites were send for 2611.
> 
> Overall, looks like they are sending invites for other non pro rated codes who missed the last month invitations but has higher points.
> 
> No one reported an invite with 65 points either.




You will not see 65 pointers from 2611 getting invited anytime soon.

and 70+ occupations from non-pro rata dating back to March-May is 0. 

All non-pro rata code queues were emptied till 21st june ( except telecom).


The invites are sent on the ordered EOIs based on ( DOE , then Pro rata cap. ) BA -70 is for sure older than any non-pro rata 70 out there. Hence, BA quota will get filled to 78 for sure every round ( unless they reduce the pro rata cap)


----------



## prashant_wase

HENRYV said:


> Well, very disappointing to see this round only moving by 15 days for BA/SA. Dont know how many invites were send for 2611.
> 
> Overall, looks like they are sending invites for other non pro rated codes who missed the last month invitations but has higher points.
> 
> No one reported an invite with 65 points either.


15 days as of now as per inmitracker, it's showing last invite gone to 6th April guy, even the guy with 70 points on 12th April is waiting.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## carolbee

Disappointed...DOE 12/4 70 points. Got nothing.


----------



## debeash

Hi All,

I wanted to understand, to claim partner points should partner's occupation also be under MLTSOL...or can one still get points if it falls under STSOL?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53

spark53 said:


> As per below, under offshore applicants, Note 1 says requirement of full time job offer.
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Since you got invitation, and I guess you have 30 days to submit all your docs, for job offer you could do

1. Find head hunters of employment agencies in QLD major cities, write to them your interest about getting a job and your situation. Highlight that you already have an invitation and just looking for a job, and you have your rich experience and skills, special professional expertise etc. Then you may call them directly, refer to your email and explain your situation, again highlight your potentials

2. Search in job sites like seek.com.au, there you will have many jobs if not that many. Start applying and there are many posting with contact number. You may calk them directly or leave a message. Again highlight your potentials and explain that you have an ITA already

3. You may get engaged with your friends, relatives and communities. Almost in every city there is communities on Facebook now a days. Get yourself engaged with people and look for a job

4. Search in other forums what others have done. Check with them if they can be any help

5. Immigration agent: you may look for agent, call or write to them about your current situation and ask for if they can help. They will charge you off course, but you might still get a way pass

This is my personal suggestions. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## marb

Hello, Any idea on todays invitation status for ICT Business Analyst ? EOIs cleared till what date ?


----------



## marb

Hello, There was one excel sheet link circulated by some one with predictive analysis on invitation rounds - any has it ?


----------



## marb

either of them is fine


----------



## marb

debeash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to understand, to claim partner points should partner's occupation also be under MLTSOL...or can one still get points if it falls under STSOL?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Either of the two if fine


----------



## NB

debeash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to understand, to claim partner points should partner's occupation also be under MLTSOL...or can one still get points if it falls under STSOL?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


for claiming under 189, both you and your partner jobs should be under same list. either MLTSSL or STSOL

For claiming under 190, they can be on separate lists

Cheers


----------



## marb

HENRYV said:


> Well, very disappointing to see this round only moving by 15 days for BA/SA. Dont know how many invites were send for 2611.
> 
> Overall, looks like they are sending invites for other non pro rated codes who missed the last month invitations but has higher points.
> 
> No one reported an invite with 65 points either.



That means there is q for 70, which is not unexpected. The same time last year was also almost similar trends. Be optimistic, the q will get cleared , as we see the trend


----------



## molaboy

i saw from 70 pointers invited as far as march 27.


----------



## prashant_wase

marb said:


> Hello, Any idea on todays invitation status for ICT Business Analyst ? EOIs cleared till what date ?


12th April got invited.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KK~

Hi all , 

I got invited

261111
Points: 70
EOI submitted: 12th April 2017 

All the best


----------



## debeash

newbienz said:


> for claiming under 189, both you and your partner jobs should be under same list. either MLTSSL or STSOL
> 
> For claiming under 190, they can be on separate lists
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate... that's the clarification I was looking for...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

marb said:


> Either of the two if fine


Thank you for your quick response... greatly appreciate it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> I would heavily disagree with his calculation. There are not that many 70+ pointers in the queue.
> 
> it is most certainly not going to be as low as 14 days of queue movement per round. at the worst, it could be 25-30 days. Mostly, more than that.


Looks like Tony's prediction has turned out to be true( at least at this point in time, as last reported invite is 12th April, until actual numbers are out). Queue is moving 14days/invitation//


----------



## spark53

KK~ said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I got invited
> 
> 261111
> Points: 70
> EOI submitted: 12th April 2017
> 
> All the best


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

KK~ said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I got invited
> 
> 261111
> Points: 70
> EOI submitted: 12th April 2017
> 
> All the best


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

debeash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to understand, to claim partner points should partner's occupation also be under MLTSOL...or can one still get points if it falls under STSOL?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


A quick additional clarification regarding the same, is there a age criteria for partner point, (partner's age)?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86

KK~ said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I got invited
> 
> 261111
> Points: 70
> EOI submitted: 12th April 2017
> 
> All the best



Congrats , Can you please update Immitracker.

For all who got invite please update immitracker. It will help other


----------



## NB

debeash said:


> A quick additional clarification regarding the same, is there a age criteria for partner point, (partner's age)?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Under 50 Years age

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

There was a talk of lowering the age to 45, dont know if it is applicable on this also or not
Do recheck

Cheers


----------



## naya0103

*ACS Assessment Update*

Dear All,
I'm a newbie to the forum. I had a query with respect to changing ACS assessment reference on EOI application.

I had filled EOI 189 under 261112 category.
ACS Postive Assessment date: December 2015
EOI Date of Effect: 14/09/2016
Skill Select Points: 65

I'm waiting for invite. However as I understand it may take up to 5 to 6 months more for people with 65 points unde 2611 category. 
As my ACS skillselect is expiring, December 2017, I'm applying for a new assessment.

Can someone help me with this query will updating EOI with new skillselect assessment change my EOI Date of effect?

Thanks,
Naya


----------



## debeash

newbienz said:


> Under 50 Years age
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx
> 
> There was a talk of lowering the age to 45, dont know if it is applicable on this also or not
> Do recheck
> 
> Cheers


Thank you..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ

naya0103 said:


> Dear All,
> I'm a newbie to the forum. I had a query with respect to changing ACS assessment reference on EOI application.
> 
> I had filled EOI 189 under 261112 category.
> ACS Postive Assessment date: December 2015
> EOI Date of Effect: 14/09/2016
> Skill Select Points: 65
> 
> I'm waiting for invite. However as I understand it may take up to 5 to 6 months more for people with 65 points unde 2611 category.
> As my ACS skillselect is expiring, December 2017, I'm applying for a new assessment.
> 
> Can someone help me with this query will updating EOI with new skillselect assessment change my EOI Date of effect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naya



Yes dear.. it will change once you renew your ACS.. Any change in the EOI will reset the EOI date of effect.. be it points increase/decrease etc.


----------



## NB

naya0103 said:


> Dear All,
> I'm a newbie to the forum. I had a query with respect to changing ACS assessment reference on EOI application.
> 
> I had filled EOI 189 under 261112 category.
> ACS Postive Assessment date: December 2015
> EOI Date of Effect: 14/09/2016
> Skill Select Points: 65
> 
> I'm waiting for invite. However as I understand it may take up to 5 to 6 months more for people with 65 points unde 2611 category.
> As my ACS skillselect is expiring, December 2017, I'm applying for a new assessment.
> 
> Can someone help me with this query will updating EOI with new skillselect assessment change my EOI Date of effect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naya


If you are just changing the ACS reference number and date in the EOI, then your Date of effect will not change 
If due to your experience or age crossing a milestone also, your points change then your DOE will be reset

One more thing you have to watch out for
Your ACS date will be later then your EOI date
Technically that is not allowed in normal cases.
You are supposed to file th EOI only after you have got the evidence for all the points claimed in hand

So talk to the department and enquire about this point specifically, if it's allowed or not

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## sahanajd

Auspr18 said:


> Hey when did you submit your my health declaration form? Asking because not working for me. I'm getting an error while submitting


Hey, Sorry for the late reply. I submitted my Health Declaration form sometime back on 04 July..Now, can see a disclaimer mentioning the error you guys are referring to.

So I submitted the HDF and have got the reference letter but haven't done the actual medical tests yet. Waiting for my invite to get the tests and Police clearance.


----------



## joshua1729

Does anyone know what time do the invites get sent out ? (please provide a timezone)


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Does anyone know what time do the invites get sent out ? (please provide a timezone)


Last invite was sent out on 8th August from 7.30 PM indian standard time (GMT+ 5.30)

Cheers


----------



## yikes297

joshua1729 said:


> Does anyone know what time do the invites get sent out ? (please provide a timezone)


9th August 00:00 AEST (GMT +10)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86

newbienz said:


> Last invite was sent out on 8th August from 7.30 PM indian standard time (GMT+ 5.30)
> 
> Cheers



Was it 75 ?


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> I'll go for 11:00 am 14th April at 70 points. That's if there are 70 invites
> 
> It could also be a real shocker if there were a lot of 70 pointers who didn't apply and have now reappeared. Don't be surprised (and don't lose heart) if it's something odd like 10th March!
> 
> Any other guesses???


Looks like I wasn't too far off the mark. Currently the most recent we know of was 12th April at 70. 

So, that's 17 days movement, meaning 3 days off the 70 point queue. As they appear to be inviting 5% per round, that's 20 round in total, with 3 gone. That leaves 17 round moving 70 point DoE forward 3 days each round. Projecting out with this rate gives 51 days movement -> 2nd June as the DoE in the last invite round.

That makes depressing reading. But there's a but. Not all invites get used, meaning that 60 days after invite, a bunch of invites expire and for a group of these the EOI gets a second invite (max 50% of those invites expiring, likely lower). Usually there is a regular churn, meaning that each round some expire and get the reinvite. Because of the break between March and July, these re-invites have sat there waiting. So this round may have been unrepresentative.


----------



## joshua1729

FFacs said:


> Looks like I wasn't too far off the mark. Currently the most recent we know of was 12th April at 70.
> 
> So, that's 17 days movement, meaning 3 days off the 70 point queue. As they appear to be inviting 5% per round, that's 20 round in total, with 3 gone. That leaves 17 round moving 70 point DoE forward 3 days each round. Projecting out with this rate gives 51 days movement -> 2nd June as the DoE in the last invite round.
> 
> That makes depressing reading. But there's a but. Not all invites get used, meaning that 60 days after invite, a bunch of invites expire and for a group of these the EOI gets a second invite (max 50% of those invites expiring, likely lower). Usually there is a regular churn, meaning that each round some expire and get the reinvite. Because of the break between March and July, these re-invites have sat there waiting. So this round may have been unrepresentative.


I'm sorry, I didn't get what you were trying to imply. 

If DOE's that received ITAs this time around for 70 pointers ranged from 26/03/2017 to 12/04/2017, how does this translate to the queue moving forward by 3 days only? Doesn't this mean that the 70 pointer queue has been cleared until 12/04/2017 along with the 75 and above queue being empty??

Hence for the next round, 22/08/2017 there will be some 75 pointers and above who would have lodged applications between 08/08/2017 to 22/08/2017. Those will be cleared first.. and then the 70 point queue will move forward again. 

Am I missing something?



> 2nd June as the DoE in the last invite round


Are you saying 70 pointers and below who have DOE post June 2nd will not get invited this year?


----------



## FFacs

joshua1729 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't get what you were trying to imply.
> 
> If DOE's that received ITAs this time around for 70 pointers ranged from 26/03/2017 to 12/04/2017, how does this translate to the queue moving forward by 3 days only? Doesn't this mean that the 70 pointer queue has been cleared until 12/04/2017 along with the 75 and above queue being empty??
> 
> Hence for the next round, 22/08/2017 there will be some 75 pointers and above who would have lodged applications between 08/08/2017 to 22/08/2017. Those will be cleared first.. and then the 70 point queue will move forward again.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Are you saying 70 pointers and below who have DOE post June 2nd will not get invited this year?


I'm not saying anything with any authority, just trying to guess what might happen. 

First, I made an error, thanks for correcting me. It moves forward by 17 days each round, but reduces the queue by 3 days. If I can go back and edit I will. (I can't!)

So, 17 round with 17 days means 219 days from 12th April, which is 26th January 2018.

Thanks for pointing out.

Like I say this round may be unrepresentative though, so hopefully a better jump next round.


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys



I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.

I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.

Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.

what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? 

Age - 30
PTE - 20
Degree - 15
Work experience - 5


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys



I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.

I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.

Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.

what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? can we do ACS after we have received invitation ? In this case it is being done coz ACS made a mistake, how will the DBIP perceive this situation ?


Total - 70
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Degree - 15
Work experience - 5
EOI - 28th March'17
Invite - 8th Aug'17


----------



## naya0103

newbienz said:


> If you are just changing the ACS reference number and date in the EOI, then your Date of effect will not change
> If due to your experience or age crossing a milestone also, your points change then your DOE will be reset
> 
> One more thing you have to watch out for
> Your ACS date will be later then your EOI date
> Technically that is not allowed in normal cases.
> You are supposed to file th EOI only after you have got the evidence for all the points claimed in hand
> 
> So talk to the department and enquire about this point specifically, if it's allowed or not
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.
I'm planning to write to SkillSelect email id
Please let me know if there is any specific contact details.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

naya0103 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm planning to write to SkillSelect email id
> Please let me know if there is any specific contact details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I have no idea about the same

I am sure some other member will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Agressive_OZ

naya0103 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm planning to write to SkillSelect email id
> Please let me know if there is any specific contact details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Let us know as well.. whatever is the outcome of your query .. All the best.


----------



## reyno_obrien

FFacs said:


> I'm not saying anything with any authority, just trying to guess what might happen.
> 
> First, I made an error, thanks for correcting me. It moves forward by 17 days each round, but reduces the queue by 3 days. If I can go back and edit I will. (I can't!)
> 
> So, 17 round with 17 days means 219 days from 12th April, which is 26th January 2018.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out.
> 
> Like I say this round may be unrepresentative though, so hopefully a better jump next round.


I Still cant understand. I have 70 points and submitted EOI on 18th July, 2017. So as per your calculations, when do you think i will get an invite?


----------



## FFacs

reyno_obrien said:


> I Still cant understand. I have 70 points and submitted EOI on 18th July, 2017. So as per your calculations, when do you think i will get an invite?


With current invite rate, I'd guess 1st November round. But, things may accelerate a little due to the second invites point I made..... so 18th Oct is def possible. Just my guess.


----------



## debeash

Anybody facing problems with ACS site?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

FFacs said:


> With current invite rate, I'd guess 1st November round. But, things may accelerate a little due to the second invites point I made..... so 18th Oct is def possible. Just my guess.



Wow! It's a long wait!  :fingerscrossed:

*ANZSCO*: 261111 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 Result: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 Result: 21/10/16 - R8.0 L8.5 S7.0 W7.0 (First Attempt )
*EOI 190* VIC: 04/11/16 Invite: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: R87 L90 S79 W89 (First Attempt ) - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189* Date: 18th July, 2017
*ITA* :


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> With current invite rate, I'd guess 1st November round. But, things may accelerate a little due to the second invites point I made..... so 18th Oct is def possible. Just my guess.


Can you please let me know if there is change in ACS asessment ( points unchanged), and updated my EOI, ACS Letter has assessment date later to DOE of my EOI, however EOI Submisson date reflects that I updated EOI after assessment.

Will it create any issue?


----------



## Sub#

KK~ said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I got invited
> 
> 261111
> Points: 70
> EOI submitted: 12th April 2017
> 
> All the best


Congratulations!
Now, I can definitely hope for invite in next round. ray2:


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I need your expert help in clarifying few points regarding my case. At present I've logged EOI for 189 under ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst) DOE: 27/11/2016. The point break up is given below

Age: 25
English: 10
Education: 15
Work Exp AU: 5
Work Exp Outside AU: 10

As per ACS assessment my work experience after Nov 2007 is eligible for 261112 role. My question is that I'll be completing 12 years of total work experience in December 2017. Which means that post December my work experience outside AU will be in the range of 8-10 years which gives me 15 points and takes my total to 70 points. I would like to know whether EOI needs to be updated to reflect this or will it take this into consideration automatically.

Another question I have is my ACS assessment is valid till 9th of December 2017 and since the last time I did the assessment I have changed jobs. So if I have to go for ACS again I have to provide work proof for my new company as well to claim experience?

Thanks a lot in advance and would appreciate your valuable response.


----------



## sidhuj

reyno_obrien said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> With current invite rate, I'd guess 1st November round. But, things may accelerate a little due to the second invites point I made..... so 18th Oct is def possible. Just my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It's a long wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 Result: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 Result: 21/10/16 - R8.0 L8.5 S7.0 W7.0 (First Attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *EOI 190* VIC: 04/11/16 Invite: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PTE-A*: R87 L90 S79 W89 (First Attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189* Date: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA* :
Click to expand...

Hey could you please elaborate the reason for your Victoria rejection. Did they say the reason (boold relation in Adelaide) in the rejection letter? 
I am about to apply for Victoria subclass 190 and my sister is there in Sydney on study visa. So can they reject on this basis? 
Thanks


----------



## joshua1729

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.
> 
> I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.
> 
> what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? can we do ACS after we have received invitation ? In this case it is being done coz ACS made a mistake, how will the DBIP perceive this situation ?
> 
> 
> Total - 70
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Degree - 15
> Work experience - 5
> EOI - 28th March'17
> Invite - 8th Aug'17


Ouch.. I can't imagine what you're going through. Wish you the best! Hope things get sorted!!


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> With current invite rate, I'd guess 1st November round. But, things may accelerate a little due to the second invites point I made..... so 18th Oct is def possible. Just my guess.




The last round of invites does not make any sense. Wheras far fewer people applied in the prior two months (as can be seen from the prior cycles' invites)... And this has to be the trend as the 70 point EOIs were virtually getting cleared every round till then.

But, this particular round have seen entire 60+ invites being used up by 70 pointers for moving the queue by 15-17 days?..

As per my estimation, it was supposed to move atleast by 20 days. This leads to my hypotheses that the 2 month waiting period ( soon to be inactive EOIs) got revoked for older EOI's and they got invited.

This usually happens *every 8th round after the first cycle of a held up queue* ( as the prior 2 months is usually gone in the queue held up time). 

NB: 8 rounds => ~ 4 months => 60 days of invite to lodge waiting + a 2 month penalty waiting time for not applying.

So those EOIs which were held up in queue on the march 29th (and prior ) rounds, would have waited till ~may 29th for their application lodging time, and the system would have put them under a 2 month hold (due to inaction on the invite) ,which would've expired on ~ July 29th (and therefore was not applicable for the July 26th round!).
All of theses inactive EOIs would've clogged up the 70 and 70+ invites this round ( and there are a few of them every year, from lazy applicants who got invited through someother means or have left the process midway).

But normally this won't cause much of an issue as those EOIs are cleared after 2 failed invites. and as it occurs only once in 4 months or so on a gradually reducing scale.

Therefore, the next round should see the queue movement at the full speed!


----------



## jsabarish

ngenhit said:


> The last round of invites does not make any sense. Wheras far fewer people applied in the prior two months (as can be seen from the prior cycles' invites)... And this has to be the trend as the 70 point EOIs were virtually getting cleared every round till then.
> 
> But, this particular round have seen entire 60+ invites being used up by 70 pointers for moving the queue by 15-17 days?..
> 
> As per my estimation, it was supposed to move atleast by 20 days. This leads to my hypotheses that the 2 month waiting period ( soon to be inactive EOIs) got revoked for older EOI's and they got invited.
> 
> This usually happens *every 8th round after the first cycle of a held up queue* ( as the prior 2 months is usually gone in the queue held up time).
> 
> NB: 8 rounds => ~ 4 months => 60 days of invite to lodge waiting + a 2 month penalty waiting time for not applying.
> 
> So those EOIs which were held up in queue on the march 29th (and prior ) rounds, would have waited till ~may 29th for their application lodging time, and the system would have put them under a 2 month hold (due to inaction on the invite) ,which would've expired on ~ July 29th (and therefore was not applicable for the July 26th round!).
> All of theses inactive EOIs would've clogged up the 70 and 70+ invites this round ( and there are a few of them every year, from lazy applicants who got invited through someother means or have left the process midway).
> 
> But normally this won't cause much of an issue as those EOIs are cleared after 2 failed invites. and as it occurs only once in 4 months or so on a gradually reducing scale.
> 
> Therefore, the next round should see the queue movement at the full speed!


God bless you.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyeng1001

Hi guys,

I'm trying to submit my EOI but I've got a few questions:

1. When trying to input my PTE Academic scores, I realised there are scores above 90. I thought the maximum score that one can get is 90?

2. Education History: If I do not have a record of official start date in university, can I include an estimated date?

3. Employment: "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" - About this question, my job is indeed related, but ACS has deducted 4 years to satisfy requirement. Should I mark my answer as YES or NO?

I think because of #3, it shows I have more points that I should have gotten. Your replies are very much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## joshua1729

kyeng1001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to submit my EOI but I've got a few questions:
> 
> 
> 3. Employment: "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" - About this question, my job is indeed related, but ACS has deducted 4 years to satisfy requirement. Should I mark my answer as YES or NO?
> 
> I think because of #3, it shows I have more points that I should have gotten. Your replies are very much appreciated! Thank you


ACS I have close to 6 years of experience, but ACS deducted 2 years for standardization. As a result, my agent broke the experience and put those 2 years as not relevant to nominated occupation and the rest as relevant even though all years of experience were relevant. 

Hence my experience points dropped from 10 to 5.


----------



## NB

kyeng1001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to submit my EOI but I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1. When trying to input my PTE Academic scores, I realised there are scores above 90. I thought the maximum score that one can get is 90?
> 
> 2. Education History: If I do not have a record of official start date in university, can I include an estimated date?
> 
> 3. Employment: "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" - About this question, my job is indeed related, but ACS has deducted 4 years to satisfy requirement. Should I mark my answer as YES or NO?
> 
> I think because of #3, it shows I have more points that I should have gotten. Your replies are very much appreciated! Thank you


1. Don't focus on what the maximum scores are. Take care and submit your correct scrore
2. Given the best you can remember . Give the 1st of the month as the date, which indicates to the CO that this is approximate 
3. You have to split the 6 years into 2 parts. The 1st 4 years will be marked as non relevant and the last 2 years only as relevant 
Recheck your points, and this time they should be correct 

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys,

Any idea when it might start off for 65 pointers? as the 70's are been given away at the moment.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea when it might start off for 65 pointers? as the 70's are been given away at the moment.


I think the DOE for 70 is still sometime in April. Lot of 70 backlog.

Thus for 65 I dont think there is a chance before Oct / Nov atleast considering the current trend.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I think the DOE for 70 is still sometime in April. Lot of 70 backlog.
> 
> Thus for 65 I dont think there is a chance before Oct / Nov atleast considering the current trend


Thanks Rahul, hope will get the invites soon as things keep changing big time.


----------



## kyeng1001

Thank you joshua1729 & newbienz.

I calculated that I am qualified for 60 points, however when I have entered my details, it says I claim to have 65 points. Is this right?
Age: 29 - 30pts
English Language: PTE 7.5 - 10pts
Education: Bachelor's Degree - 15pts
Employment: Qualified skilled job is less than a year - 0pts
Subclass 190: 5pts

Total: 60 points.

Any idea where I have gone wrong that tells me I have 65 points?


----------



## sharma1981

kyeng1001 said:


> Thank you joshua1729 & newbienz.
> 
> I calculated that I am qualified for 60 points, however when I have entered my details, it says I claim to have 65 points. Is this right?
> Age: 29 - 30pts
> English Language: PTE 7.5 - 10pts
> Education: Bachelor's Degree - 15pts
> Employment: Qualified skilled job is less than a year - 0pts
> Subclass 190: 5pts
> 
> Total: 60 points.
> 
> Any idea where I have gone wrong that tells me I have 65 points?


Did you mark the employment duration as "Relevant"?


----------



## kyeng1001

sharma1981 said:


> Did you mark the employment duration as "Relevant"?


I mark my employment from 1st May 2015 until 15th Jan 2016 as relevant. That should give me 0 point.


----------



## sharma1981

kyeng1001 said:


> I mark my employment from 1st May 2015 until 15th Jan 2016 as relevant. That should give me 0 point.


If you are not claiming points for that experience as per ACS/EA assessment then it should be non-relevant i guess.
What the assessment says about relevant employment period?


----------



## kyeng1001

sharma1981 said:


> If you are not claiming points for that experience as per ACS/EA assessment then it should be non-relevant i guess.
> What the assessment says about relevant employment period?


Assessment says:
"The following employment after April 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."

Hence I have marked May 2015 until Jan 2016 as relevant. This should give me 0 point.

Unless Australia has gone a little bit lenient and awarding us more points?


----------



## sharma1981

kyeng1001 said:


> Assessment says:
> "The following employment after April 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Hence I have marked May 2015 until Jan 2016 as relevant. This should give me 0 point.
> 
> Unless Australia has gone a little bit lenient and awarding us more points?


Interesting ... can you locate any link which shows points split? Usually its visible after EOI is submitted. See if you can locate that without submission.


----------



## kyeng1001

sharma1981 said:


> Interesting ... can you locate any link which shows points split? Usually its visible after EOI is submitted. See if you can locate that without submission.


There isn't any link to see points break down before submission. Is there any risk if I submit first, to see the points break down, then amend it immediately?


----------



## sharma1981

kyeng1001 said:


> There isn't any link to see points break down before submission. Is there any risk if I submit first, to see the points break down, then amend it immediately?


I guess you can update EOI as many times you want before Invite. The Date of effect changes if claimed points change


----------



## kyeng1001

sharma1981 said:


> I guess you can update EOI as many times you want before Invite. The Date of effect changes if claimed points change


I found out why. I ticked YES on whether I qualify for point tested system. I have misunderstood the question and my problem is solved. Thanks again Sharma.

Managed to submit my EOI now, however I can't see any button to submit another EOI for a different state. There's only the option to SUSPEND, WITHDRAW or UPDATE EOI. Where do people click to submit multiple EOI of the same subclass?

Also to be sure, if my Bachelor's degree contain a "Bachelor of IT (Hons)", therefore my degree is an HONOURS DEGREE right?


----------



## brainstorm87

If you update the EOI and if your points change, it's as good as you applying fresh?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

brainstorm87 said:


> If you update the EOI and if your points change, it's as good as you applying fresh?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No, the DOE will change to the date of recent points shift.

But your EOI will still expire in 2 years from the first date of submission of the EOI.


----------



## fmshihab

Any idea, when applicants with 65 points will start receiving application?


----------



## aabukar

*Where to access the immitTracker*

Hey everybody, I am newbie here, submitted by EOI on 31-Mar-2017 with total points (65) any idea where i can access the Tracker you have been mentioning in some posts ? when do you estimate i can get invite 

Thanks 
Areej


----------



## spark53

kyeng1001 said:


> I found out why. I ticked YES on whether I qualify for point tested system. I have misunderstood the question and my problem is solved. Thanks again Sharma.
> 
> Managed to submit my EOI now, however I can't see any button to submit another EOI for a different state. There's only the option to SUSPEND, WITHDRAW or UPDATE EOI. Where do people click to submit multiple EOI of the same subclass?
> 
> Also to be sure, if my Bachelor's degree contain a "Bachelor of IT (Hons)", therefore my degree is an HONOURS DEGREE right?


Just submit another EOI as a new one.

Whatever assessed by ACS for your education, put that in EOI. Not the one that you have or thinking, only ACS or assessing authority's assessment will count. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alliswell2018

Hi Friends, 

I am new to the forum.

My EOI is filed under 189 with 65 pts and 190 with 70 pts(VIC) - will there be any chance to get selected in August or September 2017 ? please share your thoughts 

My occupation code is 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## joshua1729

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> My EOI is filed under 189 with 65 pts and 190 with 70 pts(VIC) - will there be any chance to get selected in August or September 2017 ? please share your thoughts
> 
> My occupation code is 261111 ICT Business Analyst


Currently, the 70 point queue is somewhere around April 12. There is a significant backlog and it might take up to the 2nd round in October / 1st round in November for it to clear all back log of 70 and above. This is when the 65 point queue will move forward. 

I believe the 65 point queue is somewhere around November 2016. You haven't mentioned your EOI date, hence it is difficult to give you an estimate for 189. But to answer your question, it is highly unlikely you will receive your invite this year immigration year (not calendar year). 

I haven't applied for a 190 so I don't know much about that.


----------



## Alliswell2018

joshua1729 said:


> Currently, the 70 point queue is somewhere around April 12. There is a significant backlog and it might take up to the 2nd round in October / 1st round in November for it to clear all back log of 70 and above. This is when the 65 point queue will move forward.
> 
> I believe the 65 point queue is somewhere around November 2016. You haven't mentioned your EOI date, hence it is difficult to give you an estimate for 189. But to answer your question, it is highly unlikely you will receive your invite this year immigration year (not calendar year).
> 
> I haven't applied for a 190 so I don't know much about that.



Hi Thanks for your response!

My EOI is filed on 7th August 2017.

Did i get right EOIs are picked up as per the submission date and Apr batch with 70 or 70 plus is going on is it ? 

Is it advisable to go for PTE again and aim for 20 points so will have 75 points


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Currently, the 70 point queue is somewhere around April 12. There is a significant backlog and it might take up to the 2nd round in October / 1st round in November for it to clear all back log of 70 and above. This is when the 65 point queue will move forward.
> 
> I believe the 65 point queue is somewhere around November 2016. You haven't mentioned your EOI date, hence it is difficult to give you an estimate for 189. But to answer your question, it is highly unlikely you will receive your invite this year immigration year (not calendar year).
> 
> I haven't applied for a 190 so I don't know much about that.




the 65 point queue is stuck at 11th August *of 2016*

It will take more than 2 years or maybe more for a 65 point EOI lodged today to get an invite.


----------



## joshua1729

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Thanks for your response!
> 
> My EOI is filed on 7th August 2017.
> 
> Did i get right EOIs are picked up as per the submission date and Apr batch with 70 or 70 plus is going on is it ?
> 
> Is it advisable to go for PTE again and aim for 20 points so will have 75 points


Yes, ITAs are handed out basis EOI submission date + points. Higher points go out first. If points are tied, then earlier submission date (i.e. folks who have been waiting the longest) gets invited first. 

Yes, it is absolutely advisable to go for 20 pts in PTE as it is almost like free points for the taking. I found it very easy, I bought the online practice tests just to get a feel of the format. 

Disclaimer: English is the only language I speak


----------



## joshua1729

aabukar said:


> Hey everybody, I am newbie here, submitted by EOI on 31-Mar-2017 with total points (65) any idea where i can access the Tracker you have been mentioning in some posts ? when do you estimate i can get invite
> 
> Thanks
> Areej


You can update it here - https://myimmitracker.com/ . Use the 189 tracker - https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## neyson

Am waiting for invitation from 2016 august 28th with 65 points 189 ict business analyst when will I get in ?


----------



## joshua1729

neyson said:


> Am waiting for invitation from 2016 august 28th with 65 points 189 ict business analyst when will I get in ?


You're near the start of the queue for 65 points, and will be invited fairly soon after the 70 point backlog is cleared. 

I estimate the 70 point backlog to be cleared around November this year. As invites get sent, will get a better estimate


----------



## neyson

Am worried because I will going to loosen 5 points in Feb 1 st


----------



## Agressive_OZ

neyson said:


> Am worried because I will going to loosen 5 points in Feb 1 st


Dear, no one can do anything in this regards.. You just have to pray that everything goes in the betterment of your future and what is best for you 

If God has written it for you.. you will get it.. no matter what happens.. but if it is not destined for you.. Then you will never get it.. no matter whatever you do.. so stay positive and hope for the best :thumb::thumb:


----------



## neyson

Thanks for positive thoughts and wishes .. much appreciated!! Trust every thing will fall into places ?


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I need your expert help in clarifying few points regarding my case. At present I've logged EOI for 189 under ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst) DOE: 27/11/2016. The point break up is given below

Age: 25
English: 10
Education: 15
Work Exp AU: 5
Work Exp Outside AU: 10

As per ACS assessment my work experience after Nov 2007 is eligible for 261112 role. My question is that I'll be completing 12 years of total work experience in December 2017. Which means that post December my work experience outside AU will be in the range of 8-10 years which gives me 15 points and takes my total to 70 points. I would like to know whether EOI needs to be updated to reflect this or will it take this into consideration automatically.

Another question I have is my ACS assessment is valid till 9th of December 2017 and since the last time I did the assessment I have changed jobs. So if I have to go for ACS again I have to provide work proof for my new company as well to claim experience?

Thanks a lot in advance and would appreciate your valuable response.


----------



## NB

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your expert help in clarifying few points regarding my case. At present I've logged EOI for 189 under ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst) DOE: 27/11/2016. The point break up is given below
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Education: 15
> Work Exp AU: 5
> Work Exp Outside AU: 10
> 
> As per ACS assessment my work experience after Nov 2007 is eligible for 261112 role. My question is that I'll be completing 12 years of total work experience in December 2017. Which means that post December my work experience outside AU will be in the range of 8-10 years which gives me 15 points and takes my total to 70 points. I would like to know whether EOI needs to be updated to reflect this or will it take this into consideration automatically.
> 
> Another question I have is my ACS assessment is valid till 9th of December 2017 and since the last time I did the assessment I have changed jobs. So if I have to go for ACS again I have to provide work proof for my new company as well to claim experience?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and would appreciate your valuable response.


If you changed jobs after the ACS assessment, you should claim points only till the time you worked in that company
.Moreover, in that company also, you should have worked in the same RNR, designation location etc. to claim points as during assessment application

If you want to continue to claim points, post the role change or company change, then you need to get yourself reassessed

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear, no one can do anything in this regards.. You just have to pray that everything goes in the betterment of your future and what is best for you
> 
> If God has written it for you.. you will get it.. no matter what happens.. but if it is not destined for you.. Then you will never get it.. no matter whatever you do.. so stay positive and hope for the best :thumb::thumb:


have you got your invite my friend?


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Mahesh Vandote said:


> have you got your invite my friend?


No my dear.. i am also waiting in the queue.. since last year


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> You're near the start of the queue for 65 points, and will be invited fairly soon after the 70 point backlog is cleared.
> 
> I estimate the 70 point backlog to be cleared around November this year. As invites get sent, will get a better estimate


That would be a good scenario...


----------



## sunnydream15

Hello All,

Is there any chances of getting 189 invite this year for 65 pointers with EOI - Dec 1st 2016? March-2018, my ACS assessment reaches 2yrs, worried about long wait 

Code: 26111
PTE: 74, 74, 70, 75
189 - 65 points; EOI - Dec 1st 2016
190 - NSW - 70 points - Dec 1st 2016
190 - VIC - 70 points - July 26th 2016


----------



## FFacs

Arstar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any chances of getting 189 invite this year for 65 pointers with EOI - Dec 1st 2016? March-2018, my ACS assessment reaches 2yrs, worried about long wait
> 
> Code: 26111
> PTE: 74, 74, 70, 75
> 189 - 65 points; EOI - Dec 1st 2016
> 190 - NSW - 70 points - Dec 1st 2016
> 190 - VIC - 70 points - July 26th 2016


Based on the clearance rate for the first round of 70 pointers, it looks tough. THat said, I think that round was atypical as there may have been a lot of EOIs getting their second invite. The next round will be key. At the moment there is a queue of 70 pointers from Apr 12th (roughly 4 months). Some guesses for DOE:


Any date in April would indicate the queue for 70 points won't clear this year (17/18)
If it reaches 10th May, there's a chance it will hit 65 points end 2017
If it hits 24th May it will clear 70 pointers end October or so.

The above is my guesswork, treat it as such.


----------



## sunnydream15

FFacs said:


> Based on the clearance rate for the first round of 70 pointers, it looks tough. THat said, I think that round was atypical as there may have been a lot of EOIs getting their second invite. The next round will be key. At the moment there is a queue of 70 pointers from Apr 12th (roughly 4 months). Some guesses for DOE:
> 
> 
> Any date in April would indicate the queue for 70 points won't clear this year (17/18)
> If it reaches 10th May, there's a chance it will hit 65 points end 2017
> If it hits 24th May it will clear 70 pointers end October or so.
> 
> The above is my guesswork, treat it as such.


Thanks mate! Fingers crossed. I am considering to take PTE-A again and try my luck.


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> Based on the clearance rate for the first round of 70 pointers, it looks tough. THat said, I think that round was atypical as there may have been a lot of EOIs getting their second invite. The next round will be key. At the moment there is a queue of 70 pointers from Apr 12th (roughly 4 months). Some guesses for DOE:
> 
> 
> Any date in April would indicate the queue for 70 points won't clear this year (17/18)
> If it reaches 10th May, there's a chance it will hit 65 points end 2017
> If it hits 24th May it will clear 70 pointers end October or so.
> 
> The above is my guesswork, treat it as such.


Your last round guess turned out to be correct,( 14 days move in DOE) , So based on above prediction, if DOE is stuck in April this round means, there will be a wait of over 1 year for 70 pointers?


----------



## prashant_wase

It started from 26 March so I don't think so that it will take 1 YEAR to complete 70 pointers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnydream15

Arstar said:


> Thanks mate! Fingers crossed. I am considering to take PTE-A again and try my luck.


One more question, if all 70 pointers gets invited by this year, would it be possible 65 pointers getting invited before it reaches this year ceiling? If so, how many months it can move (from August 14th 2016)? I understand it is difficult to predict, but if you any analysis, please share.


----------



## FFacs

Arstar said:


> Thanks mate! Fingers crossed. I am considering to take PTE-A again and try my luck.


My personal opinion is to get as many points as you can. If a higher PTE score is within your grasp, it's probably a smart move to go for it.


----------



## FFacs

prashant_wase said:


> It started from 26 March so I don't think so that it will take 1 YEAR to complete 70 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


26th March - 12th April is 17 days. Before the next round another 14 days worth of EOIs will join the queue at 70+ points. That's 3 days net, removed from a queue that is 4 months long. It's all crystal ball and tea-leaves though, so please don't take my figures as serious indicators, they are guesses. Rather, Have a go yourself based on the figures.

As for the question of 65 pointers. No ideas mate. Sorry.


----------



## singh_13

FFacs said:


> My personal opinion is to get as many points as you can. If a higher PTE score is within your grasp, it's probably a smart move to go for it.


Bro you got a driect grant and that too in 15 odd days ? how come ? Is your case fairly simple as in only one employer or no abroad travels. Any idea or it is all coz of the CO that got allocated to you ?


----------



## FFacs

singh_13 said:


> Bro you got a driect grant and that too in 15 odd days ? how come ? Is your case fairly simple as in only one employer or no abroad travels. Any idea or it is all coz of the CO that got allocated to you ?


I wish I could tell you. What may have made a difference:

I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used
My uni is very well known.
I provided decent docs for period running my own business. Took a lot of time and money, but worth it.
I tried to make all documents crystal clear. Example: my bank statements are PDF downloads (but you can do the same with scans). I used the highlight function of PDF to call-out the rows where payments came in. All forms filled out (i.e. typed, not hand scrawled) on PDF, then printing, signing, scanning.
I used a very reputable agent
I live in a Western European low-risk country
I had no problems indicated on medicals.
Everything was uploaded on day 1. The agent filed everything, so I assume they know how to name stuff and order. No fussing around with back and forth on minor details. It was all spotless and correct, triple checked.
I filed forms 80 and 1221 off the bat. Form 80 was immaculately filled out with all my travel (and there is a LOT of that) to the precise day. It was hundreds of trips.


Other than that, just luck. I got a motivated CO who opened my file, saw it was all lined up to make his/her life easier and just walked through it. I think if there had been even 1 small problem it would have been tossed on the queue.


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> I wish I could tell you. What may have made a difference:
> 
> I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used
> My uni is very well known.
> I provided decent docs for period running my own business. Took a lot of time and money, but worth it.
> I tried to make all documents crystal clear. Example: my bank statements are PDF downloads (but you can do the same with scans). I used the highlight function of PDF to call-out the rows where payments came in. All forms filled out (i.e. typed, not hand scrawled) on PDF, then printing, signing, scanning.
> I used a very reputable agent
> I live in a Western European low-risk country
> I had no problems indicated on medicals.
> Everything was uploaded on day 1. The agent filed everything, so I assume they know how to name stuff and order. No fussing around with back and forth on minor details. It was all spotless and correct, triple checked.
> I filed forms 80 and 1221 off the bat. Form 80 was immaculately filled out with all my travel (and there is a LOT of that) to the precise day. It was hundreds of trips.
> 
> 
> Other than that, just luck. I got a motivated CO who opened my file, saw it was all lined up to make his/her life easier and just walked through it. I think if there had been even 1 small problem it would have been tossed on the queue.


Referring to your below statement:
[*]I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used

Does that mean if we use Stat dec, we are at disadvantage and will take long time for grant?


----------



## singh_13

FFacs said:


> I wish I could tell you. What may have made a difference:
> 
> I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used
> My uni is very well known.
> I provided decent docs for period running my own business. Took a lot of time and money, but worth it.
> I tried to make all documents crystal clear. Example: my bank statements are PDF downloads (but you can do the same with scans). I used the highlight function of PDF to call-out the rows where payments came in. All forms filled out (i.e. typed, not hand scrawled) on PDF, then printing, signing, scanning.
> I used a very reputable agent
> I live in a Western European low-risk country
> I had no problems indicated on medicals.
> Everything was uploaded on day 1. The agent filed everything, so I assume they know how to name stuff and order. No fussing around with back and forth on minor details. It was all spotless and correct, triple checked.
> I filed forms 80 and 1221 off the bat. Form 80 was immaculately filled out with all my travel (and there is a LOT of that) to the precise day. It was hundreds of trips.
> 
> 
> Other than that, just luck. I got a motivated CO who opened my file, saw it was all lined up to make his/her life easier and just walked through it. I think if there had been even 1 small problem it would have been tossed on the queue.



Amazing !!! 

Though I have no ravel at all, couple of employments and I have followed mostly all the points as you did apart from my country being India, and I have no idea how they take that.

Lets see fingers crossed.


----------



## abhikuku

*Payment Options*

Dear Experienced Members

Please can you guide me what is best payment option that you all are using while making payment to the AU Immigration Department for189 Visa Payment. I my case the fee for 3 members is 3.24 lacs rupees but credit card limit is only 3 lacs rupees.


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> Referring to your below statement:
> [*]I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used
> 
> Does that mean if we use Stat dec, we are at disadvantage and will take long time for grant?


I don't know. Only DIBP could give you an honest answer to that, and they would probably refuse to do so. I just gave a list of things that *may* have assisted. Maybe none of them did and it was just blind luck.

If you want my uninformed opinion, then I would guess it would make it more likely that they would seek further reassurance. I would guess that it's more likely that Stat Decs are fraudulent than regular letters, on letter head, with a senior guy rather than your drinking buddy. I wonder how many who fake experience opt for getting a senior manager to lie on letterhead paper that contains official contact details and could see prosecution and being fired.


----------



## singh_13

FFacs said:


> I don't know. Only DIBP could give you an honest answer to that, and they would probably refuse to do so. I just gave a list of things that *may* have assisted. Maybe none of them did and it was just blind luck.
> 
> If you want my uninformed opinion, then I would guess it would make it more likely that they would seek further reassurance. I would guess that it's more likely that Stat Decs are fraudulent than regular letters, on letter head, with a senior guy rather than your drinking buddy. I wonder how many who fake experience opt for getting a senior manager to lie on letterhead paper that contains official contact details and could see prosecution and being fired.



Pardon my ignorance - but what is this stat decs ? logically some statutory declarations ? but how are they different from the RnR references affidavits we make on stamp paper and not company letter head ?


----------



## ngenhit

singh_13 said:


> Pardon my ignorance - but what is this stat decs ? logically some statutory declarations ? but how are they different from the RnR references affidavits we make on stamp paper and not company letter head ?



That's called 'statuatory declarations'. Stamp paper is the term used *only* in India.

And to your above post, India is a medium risk country I believe. UK is not. Infact UK is near to 0 risk in terms of visa fraud assessment for any migration programs running in the world ( Canada, Aus etc). Hence, their background checks will come back very quickly. This particular fact is the primary determinant of 1) threat of visa fraud 2) credibility of the information you give etc. and will seriously influence the timeline.

In India, if DIBP contacts the government (Passport Office > District Police > Local Police ) to verify ( Not that they do this for every applicant), it will take atleast a month for them to get back itself. :-\


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> Referring to your below statement:
> [*]I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used
> 
> Does that mean if we use Stat dec, we are at disadvantage and will take long time for grant?


It could be is what he told.

You're from India, that is the major difference in terms of assessment delay. But even without that, the only reason I could see for his quick grant is that his application was * triple checked and every possible information was already given *. That is very difficult to do, especially if you do not hire an agent - a good one.


----------



## molaboy

does changing job now affects my ITA or Visa application if I somehow make a move while either of the two is being processed?


----------



## sunnydream15

naya0103 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm planning to write to SkillSelect email id
> Please let me know if there is any specific contact details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I am also in similar situation and my ACS and EOI will expire in the month of April-2018. Could you please let me know if you written to Skillselect and got any response on this?

When we redo ACS, the existing EOI (which is about expire in April-2018) can be reused by updating the ACS details so that DOE remain intact or do we need to go for a new EOI?


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> does changing job now affects my ITA or Visa application if I somehow make a move while either of the two is being processed?




No. 

Only update DIBP if you have lodged on starting new job.

If EOI - update end date of employment (if listed)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neyson

HI just to understand ..

why did you apply 190 - VIC in July 26th 2016, 
before 189 - Dec 1st 2016 ??


----------



## sunnydream15

neyson said:


> HI just to understand ..
> 
> why did you apply 190 - VIC in July 26th 2016,
> before 189 - Dec 1st 2016 ??


oops, sorry for the typo. It is July 26th 2017.


----------



## Sub#

FFacs said:


> I wish I could tell you. What may have made a difference:
> 
> I have lots of work episodes but they are all big names, no Stat Decs used
> My uni is very well known.
> I provided decent docs for period running my own business. Took a lot of time and money, but worth it.
> I tried to make all documents crystal clear. Example: my bank statements are PDF downloads (but you can do the same with scans). I used the highlight function of PDF to call-out the rows where payments came in. All forms filled out (i.e. typed, not hand scrawled) on PDF, then printing, signing, scanning.
> I used a very reputable agent
> I live in a Western European low-risk country
> I had no problems indicated on medicals.
> Everything was uploaded on day 1. The agent filed everything, so I assume they know how to name stuff and order. No fussing around with back and forth on minor details. It was all spotless and correct, triple checked.
> I filed forms 80 and 1221 off the bat. Form 80 was immaculately filled out with all my travel (and there is a LOT of that) to the precise day. It was hundreds of trips.
> 
> 
> Other than that, just luck. I got a motivated CO who opened my file, saw it was all lined up to make his/her life easier and just walked through it. I think if there had been even 1 small problem it would have been tossed on the queue.


Thanks FFacs!
I was also wondering whether to use PDF's highlight & comment tools.
Can you/somebody please confirm if it is OK to use these tools on bank statement? 
Would DIBP accept it & not consider them as tampering?


----------



## Pkarl

Hey guys, Looking for current timeline for 190 NSW with 65 points for Business Analyst.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

Pkarl said:


> Hey guys, Looking for current timeline for 190 NSW with 65 points for Business Analyst.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



According to my Agent still they have not started issuing invitations, and its hard to predict. In NSW case I heard they are much into the candidates with higher point for English (Eg: IELTS 8 for each band), but it depends 

I m also same as you buddy waiting waiting and waiting


----------



## FFacs

Sub# said:


> Thanks FFacs!
> I was also wondering whether to use PDF's highlight & comment tools.
> Can you/somebody please confirm if it is OK to use these tools on bank statement?
> Would DIBP accept it & not consider them as tampering?


That's a good point, and perhaps one I should have thought of before doing so. As it happens it may well be considered as tampering. My feeling was that I was highlighting copies, not originals. I added no text to documents other than forms. Make your own decision, I guess.


----------



## neyson

Me too


----------



## neyson

Arstar said:


> oops, sorry for the typo. It is July 26th 2017.


.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

Can we get PCC done before invitation? Because many people here get their clearance even before invitation!!
Why i am asking is, because Indian embassy even Singapore Police requires invitation letter/Reason before processing the clearance.

Please let me know.


----------



## Pkarl

dilanjan said:


> According to my Agent still they have not started issuing invitations, and its hard to predict. In NSW case I heard they are much into the candidates with higher point for English (Eg: IELTS 8 for each band), but it depends
> 
> I m also same as you buddy waiting waiting and waiting


Yikes... Looks like we ve all got to wait out this storm then

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl

Guys, how does the queue preference work for NSW 190? Would a 65 pointer who applied in Jan stand a better chance than a 70 pointer who applies today?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

FFacs said:


> That's a good point, and perhaps one I should have thought of before doing so. As it happens it may well be considered as tampering. My feeling was that I was highlighting copies, not originals. I added no text to documents other than forms. Make your own decision, I guess.


Many people have suggested highlighting. Even few have done that as well(including me). I added a pdf page in the beginning as index where i addressed CO mentioning that i am highlighting the salary credits for their easy reference. Worst case, i'll be asked to submit those again but i don't think it will happen as all my statements are just highlighted.


----------



## Oz_man

Change in Date of Effect on Birthdays:
I just noticed after my birthday on 4th Aug, my DOE changed to 4th Aug itself when downloaded EOI point breakdown pdf ( indicating points last calculated), no points changed or no points updated, however in the main dashboard I have an earlier DOE date , which was prior to my birthday.

Please throw some light on this change as will it impact my DOE?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Oz_man said:


> Change in Date of Effect on Birthdays:
> I just noticed after my birthday on 4th Aug, my DOE changed to 4th Aug itself when downloaded EOI point breakdown pdf ( indicating points last calculated), no points changed or no points updated, however in the main dashboard I have an earlier DOE date , which was prior to my birthday.
> 
> Please throw some light on this change as will it impact my DOE?


Its a known issue with DOB...unless you hit an age milestone, your actual DOE wouldnt change and should be same as before effectively. 

I have also been through this issue.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

Oz_man said:


> Change in Date of Effect on Birthdays:
> I just noticed after my birthday on 4th Aug, my DOE changed to 4th Aug itself when downloaded EOI point breakdown pdf ( indicating points last calculated), no points changed or no points updated, however in the main dashboard I have an earlier DOE date , which was prior to my birthday.
> 
> Please throw some light on this change as will it impact my DOE?


Hi

We have brought this up with Immigration previously and got the following re-assurance from them:

_*The visa date of effect on your EOI home page is the one used in the invitation ranking process.

Regards

Rachel 
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Skilled Migration Programme Management Section
Economic and Skilled Visa Programme Branch|Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]"*_


Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

I am having *65 points *for ICT BA, EOI Submitted in Aug 2017. When can I expect invite ? I am thinking to book PTE to increase score.


----------



## lensfrog

niraj.deshmukh said:


> I am having *65 points *for ICT BA, EOI Submitted in Aug 2017. When can I expect invite ? I am thinking to book PTE to increase score.




Sorry to say. But,it will be a long wait with 65 points. You will get the invite ‘probably’ by Dec or further. It’ll be in your best interest to re-attempt PTE and secure a superior score. In such case (with 75 points) you might get the invite in next 14 days after the submission of EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

lensfrog said:


> Sorry to say. But,it will be a long wait with 65 points. You will get the invite ‘probably’ by Dec or further. It’ll be in your best interest to re-attempt PTE and secure a superior score. In such case (with 75 points) you might get the invite in next 14 days after the submission of EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I will be eligible for additional 5 points for exp. in Oct 17, I will re-take PTE.


----------



## Oz_man

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> We have brought this up with Immigration previously and got the following re-assurance from them:
> 
> _*The visa date of effect on your EOI home page is the one used in the invitation ranking process.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rachel
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Skilled Migration Programme Management Section
> Economic and Skilled Visa Programme Branch|Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> E: [email protected]"*_
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Thank you, Tony. Appreciate your inputs on this. It is such a relief to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Oz_man

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Its a known issue with DOB...unless you hit an age milestone, your actual DOE wouldnt change and should be same as before effectively.
> 
> I have also been through this issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thank Rahul, such a huge sigh of relief.
All the best for your grant.


----------



## sahanajd

*Updating Experience*

Hi Guys,

I am currently on 70 points (EOI data 16/06/2017).

I got my ACS assessment in April 2017 and at the time, I was only at 4 years 6 months of relevant experience (5 points). I am still with the same organization and has no plans of moving. So my exp will be 5 years this Oct in which case my points will be 75 (10 points for exp).

So my questions is, do I need to get my ACS assessment done again in Oct (with pretty much the same details) or can I simply edit the EOI Exp saying 2017 OCT?

I am only planning on doing this if I do not get my invite by Oct. Any suggestions?


----------



## NB

sahanajd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently on 70 points (EOI data 16/06/2017).
> 
> I got my ACS assessment in April 2017 and at the time, I was only at 4 years 6 months of relevant experience (5 points). I am still with the same organization and has no plans of moving. So my exp will be 5 years this Oct in which case my points will be 75 (10 points for exp).
> 
> So my questions is, do I need to get my ACS assessment done again in Oct (with pretty much the same details) or can I simply edit the EOI Exp saying 2017 OCT?
> 
> I am only planning on doing this if I do not get my invite by Oct. Any suggestions?


When filling the EOI, you should leave the entry for current job TO DATE as blank if you are continuing in the same job etc since assessment and are eligible to claim points

The system will automatically upgrade your points as soon as you hit the milestone 

If you are continuing in the same, job RNR, designation, location as your were when last assessed, then you need not get your self reassessed 

Just being in the same company is not sufficient to continue to claim points post assessment 

Cheers


----------



## sahanajd

newbienz said:


> When filling the EOI, you should leave the entry for current job TO DATE as blank if you are continuing in the same job etc since assessment and are eligible to claim points
> 
> The system will automatically upgrade your points as soon as you hit the milestone
> 
> If you are continuing in the same, job RNR, designation, location as your were when last assessed, then you need not get your self reassessed
> 
> Just being in the same company is not sufficient to continue to claim points post assessment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply newbienz.

I am and will remain in the same job/designation/company I was assessed for and I left the 'To Date' on current job blank. So I guess, I wont have to re-submit anything and should get my points recalculated automatically in Oct.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## reyno_obrien

niraj.deshmukh said:


> I am having *65 points *for ICT BA, EOI Submitted in Aug 2017. When can I expect invite ? I am thinking to book PTE to increase score.


Please book your PTE at the earliest. hope you get the required score to move your points to 75. Thats the only chance for you to get an invite by this year. else, with 65 points chances are that you would get an invite only in Jan or Feb 2018.


----------



## jsabarish

Guys any VIC nomination received ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

9th Aug Invitation round results are available in Skill Select.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

reyno_obrien said:


> Please book your PTE at the earliest. hope you get the required score to move your points to 75. Thats the only chance for you to get an invite by this year. else, with 65 points chances are that you would get an invite only in Jan or Feb 2018.



PTE seats are full for August here in Melbourne waiting for available slot.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

reyno_obrien said:


> Please book your PTE at the earliest. hope you get the required score to move your points to 75. Thats the only chance for you to get an invite by this year. else, with 65 points chances are that you would get an invite only in Jan or Feb 2018.



Im in the same situation, lets hope can get an invite by this year Or starting of 2018


----------



## joshua1729

So another 78 invites sent out.. cumulative total currently stands at 234

Currently the queue has stopped at 70 pointers at 12/04/2017 4:14 pm. 

Going by the information available in immitracker.. there should be quite a jump in the coming round, estimating a forward movement of about 30 days


----------



## zaback21

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Im in the same situation, lets hope can get an invite by this year Or starting of 2018


Unfortunately, there is no chance for 65 pointers this year and maybe next.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

zaback21 said:


> Unfortunately, there is no chance for 65 pointers this year and maybe next.



You mean not even for 2018?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Mahesh Vandote said:


> You mean not even for 2018?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the quota is same next year as this year, then no. In fact it will get harder for even the 70 pointers to get invite like Accounting or Auditors. You need to consider all the 70 pointers that will be waiting once quota finishes at the end of this year 2017-18. So, things will just keep on getting harder each year.

You can see the trend for all. Look at how this year is going. Next year if quota is not tripled or quadrupled, no chance for 65 pointers applying today. May be some 65 pointers with DOE close to 11 Aug 2016 will get some - but that won't move past Aug 2016. And no chance for anyone recently filing an EOI with 65. 

Try get 5 more points and then hope for the best.


----------



## karthik4overseas

zaback21 said:


> Mahesh Vandote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean not even for 2018?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If the quota is same next year as this year, then no. In fact it will get harder for even the 70 pointers to get invite like Accounting or Auditors. You need to consider all the 70 pointers that will be waiting once quota finishes at the end of this year 2017-18. So, things will just keep on getting harder each year.
> 
> You can see the trend for all. Look at how this year is going. Next year if quota is not tripled or quadrupled, no chance for 65 pointers applying today. May be some 65 pointers with DOE close to 11 Aug 2016 will get some - but that won't move past Aug 2016. And no chance for anyone recently filing an EOI with 65.
> 
> Try get 5 more points and then hope for the best.
Click to expand...

Don't frighten the people buddy....it's not true for sure. 70 pointers may close by Dec or Jan and 65 pointers may start in Jan or Feb


----------



## Rawatvineet

I got a score of 70 and filled my EOI on 4th May 2017- what is the chance to get the invite in upcoming results ?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

zaback21 said:


> If the quota is same next year as this year, then no. In fact it will get harder for even the 70 pointers to get invite like Accounting or Auditors. You need to consider all the 70 pointers that will be waiting once quota finishes at the end of this year 2017-18. So, things will just keep on getting harder each year.
> 
> You can see the trend for all. Look at how this year is going. Next year if quota is not tripled or quadrupled, no chance for 65 pointers applying today. May be some 65 pointers with DOE close to 11 Aug 2016 will get some - but that won't move past Aug 2016. And no chance for anyone recently filing an EOI with 65.
> 
> Try get 5 more points and then hope for the best.



Thanks for your info my friend, hope to improve 5 points or with PTE


----------



## Rawatvineet

I got a score of 70 and applied for EOI ( ICT Business Analyst) one 4th May 2017. What are the chance to get an invite ?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

karthik4overseas said:


> Don't frighten the people buddy....it's not true for sure. 70 pointers may close by Dec or Jan and 65 pointers may start in Jan or Feb



Thats some good news, i hope we will have a chance by by next year


----------



## zaback21

karthik4overseas said:


> Don't frighten the people buddy....it's not true for sure. 70 pointers may close by Dec or Jan and 65 pointers may start in Jan or Feb


I am not here to frighten or anything. But giving irrational hope is just a waste of time. If people finds out they won't be invited with 65, they will try improve points or seek a secondary option like try for Canada or some other means rather than waste time on hope.

I hope everyone gets invited with 65, but hope won't get the invite, points will. One can hope as much as they want but things won't change.

And by the the time, 70 pointers gets cleared in Dec, more 70 pointers accumulating from today till Dec will eat up the rest of the invite this year. Things usually gets more difficult at the middle end of each year around Dec-Jan not better.

Edit: as mentioned previously, only a few 65 pointers applying around 11 Aug 2016 may get invite this year. Nothing beyond with DOE of September 2016 will clear out for 65 pointers if one is being extremely optimistic.


----------



## sunnydream15

zaback21 said:


> I am not here to frighten or anything. But giving irrational hope is just a waste of time. If people finds out they won't be invited with 65, they will try improve points or seek a secondary option like try for Canada or some other means rather than waste time on hope.
> 
> I hope everyone gets invited with 65, but hope won't get the invite, points will. One can hope as much as they want but things won't change.
> 
> And by the the time, 70 pointers gets cleared in Dec, more 70 pointers accumulating from today till Dec will eat up the rest of the invite this year. Things usually gets more difficult at the middle end of each year around Dec-Jan not better.
> 
> Edit: as mentioned previously, only a few 65 pointers applying around 11 Aug 2016 may get invite this year. Nothing beyond with DOE of September 2016 will clear out for 65 pointers if one is being extremely optimistic.


If this is the case, I feel Im really unlucky here.. My DOE is December 2016 with 65 points and my ACS and EOI expires in April/May 2018. 

Any hopes on NSW or VIC invites? 

Many attempts 8+ band I couldn't get. Two years long wait going to waste.


----------



## debeash

Hi Mates,

A quick question...if one has received ACS assessment for a particular occupation, can they get an additional evaluation done for a closely related occupation if the R&R specifies the same?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

zaback21 said:


> If the quota is same next year as this year, then no. In fact it will get harder for even the 70 pointers to get invite like Accounting or Auditors. You need to consider all the 70 pointers that will be waiting once quota finishes at the end of this year 2017-18. So, things will just keep on getting harder each year.
> 
> You can see the trend for all. Look at how this year is going. Next year if quota is not tripled or quadrupled, no chance for 65 pointers applying today. May be some 65 pointers with DOE close to 11 Aug 2016 will get some - but that won't move past Aug 2016. And no chance for anyone recently filing an EOI with 65.
> 
> Try get 5 more points and then hope for the best.


Totally agree.


----------



## debeash

zaback21 said:


> I am not here to frighten or anything. But giving irrational hope is just a waste of time. If people finds out they won't be invited with 65, they will try improve points or seek a secondary option like try for Canada or some other means rather than waste time on hope.
> 
> I hope everyone gets invited with 65, but hope won't get the invite, points will. One can hope as much as they want but things won't change.
> 
> And by the the time, 70 pointers gets cleared in Dec, more 70 pointers accumulating from today till Dec will eat up the rest of the invite this year. Things usually gets more difficult at the middle end of each year around Dec-Jan not better.
> 
> Edit: as mentioned previously, only a few 65 pointers applying around 11 Aug 2016 may get invite this year. Nothing beyond with DOE of September 2016 will clear out for 65 pointers if one is being extremely optimistic.


Quite true... being optimistic is one thing but we have to be realistic as well...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozck

joshua1729 said:


> So another 78 invites sent out.. cumulative total currently stands at 234
> 
> Currently the queue has stopped at 70 pointers at 12/04/2017 4:14 pm.
> 
> Going by the information available in immitracker.. there should be quite a jump in the coming round, estimating a forward movement of about 30 days


I have submitted the EOI on 9th August 2017 with 70 points for 261112.
I have submitted my case in Immitracker as well.

When do you expect your invite? 
If my understanding is correct, only 70 pointers from March 26th to April 12th 2017 were invited, correct?


----------



## aabukar

I have already applied with 65 points got ielts average score of 7 ( reading 8; speaking and listening 7.5 and writing 7) I have booked for PTE heard it is easier than IELTS, hopefully it will give me the extra very needed 10 points. Is that true ? Pte is easier than ielts ? And can you please provide me with good online sources to pratice ? Thanks


----------



## zaback21

aabukar said:


> I have already applied with 65 points got ielts average score of 7 ( reading 8; speaking and listening 7.5 and writing 7) I have booked for PTE heard it is easier than IELTS, hopefully it will give me the extra very needed 10 points. Is that true ? Pte is easier than ielts ? And can you please provide me with good online sources to pratice ? Thanks


PTE Speaking and Writing is easier than IELTS for some but Reading is slightly harder. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## rohansharma123

any idea when EOI for May 25th will be picked for 70 points


----------



## rohansharma123

I feel by next round you should. what is your breakup of 70 points?


----------



## prashant_wase

Probably by 2nd round of September mine is 27 May and I just received 190 VICTORIA invitation 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

zaback21 said:


> I am not here to frighten or anything. But giving irrational hope is just a waste of time. If people finds out they won't be invited with 65, they will try improve points or seek a secondary option like try for Canada or some other means rather than waste time on hope.
> 
> I hope everyone gets invited with 65, but hope won't get the invite, points will. One can hope as much as they want but things won't change.
> 
> And by the the time, 70 pointers gets cleared in Dec, more 70 pointers accumulating from today till Dec will eat up the rest of the invite this year. Things usually gets more difficult at the middle end of each year around Dec-Jan not better.
> 
> Edit: as mentioned previously, only a few 65 pointers applying around 11 Aug 2016 may get invite this year. Nothing beyond with DOE of September 2016 will clear out for 65 pointers if one is being extremely optimistic.


Agree except the last point!! But yes, no point in keeping false hope.


----------



## joshua1729

ozck said:


> I have submitted the EOI on 9th August 2017 with 70 points for 261112.
> I have submitted my case in Immitracker as well.
> 
> When do you expect your invite?
> If my understanding is correct, only 70 pointers from March 26th to April 12th 2017 were invited, correct?



Yes your understanding is correct for the round on Aug 9. I expect my invite to come around Sept 20 or Oct 4. I'll have a better idea once the upcoming round is done. It all depends on the queue density and immitracker is just a sample of it.


----------



## rohansharma123

Thanks Dear. When did you file the EOI 190 -VICTORIA ? Same day or May 27th or? What about NSW too?


----------



## prashant_wase

rohansharma123 said:


> Thanks Dear. When did you file the EOI 190 -VICTORIA ? Same day or May 27th or? What about NSW too?


Oh sorry to mention that, my DOE for VIC was 28/06/2017 and NSW was 
30/05/2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

prashant_wase said:


> Probably by 2nd round of September mine is 27 May and I just received 190 VICTORIA invitation
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Is it an invitation to apply for nomination ( for which you have 14 days to file things for the invite to apply nomination) ? or invitation to apply (for which you will have 60 days to accept the invite and lodge visa) ? 
Just verifying. I believe you will not be using the 190 pathway anyway,as I assume your 189 DOE cannot be that far?

Congratulations nevertheless.


----------



## prashant_wase

ngenhit said:


> Is it an invitation to apply for nomination ( for which you have 14 days to file things) ? or invitation to apply (for which you will have 60 days to accept the invite) ?
> 
> Just verifying.
> 
> Congratulations nevertheless.


Pre invite.. Within 14 days and I just submitted my visa nomination application yesterday... Thanks mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

prashant_wase said:


> Pre invite.. Within 14 days and I just submitted my visa nomination application yesterday... Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I recieved my pre invite as well and lodged my application in Vic website, but it looks long process time ( just to check CV, Eng test and Assessment) which is 3 months, and then another long wait after applying for visa. 

3 months for decision on nomination is too long.


----------



## prashant_wase

Oz_man said:


> I recieved my pre invite as well and lodged my application in Vic website, but it looks long process time ( just to check CV, Eng test and Assessment) which is 3 months, and then another long wait after applying for visa.
> 
> 3 months for decision on nomination is too long.


Yes, it's a very long process considering decision. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

prashant_wase said:


> Oh sorry to mention that, my DOE for VIC was 28/06/2017 and NSW was
> 30/05/2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Hi just want to know is there a minimum number of work experience needed if im to apply for VIC unlike NSW?


----------



## Oz_man

prashant_wase said:


> Yes, it's a very long process considering decision.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


True and also,
It is really tricky situation for me now, as I am almost certain to get 189 invite in next 3 months( 70 points ,DOE 10th July 2017) and Vic nomination turnaround is also 3 months, putting me in confusing situation, because of such overlapping timeline.


----------



## rohansharma123

prashant_wase said:


> Oh sorry to mention that, my DOE for VIC was 28/06/2017 and NSW was
> 30/05/2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks dear and congrats . I applied for Vic on 17th July and NSW on 20th June for 75 points. Let us see what happens.


----------



## rohansharma123

Oz_man said:


> I recieved my pre invite as well and lodged my application in Vic website, but it looks long process time ( just to check CV, Eng test and Assessment) which is 3 months, and then another long wait after applying for visa.
> 
> 3 months for decision on nomination is too long.


when did you file the EOI for Vic? and NSW.. hope you got the invite @ 75 points ? what about 189 too.


----------



## Oz_man

rohansharma123 said:


> when did you file the EOI for Vic? and NSW.. hope you got the invite @ 75 points ? what about 189 too.


Vic: 2nd July(70+5 SS Points)
189 Visa: 10th July.( 70 points)


----------



## prashant_wase

Oz_man said:


> True and also,
> It is really tricky situation for me now, as I am almost certain to get 189 invite in next 3 months( 70 points ,DOE 10th July 2017) and Vic nomination turnaround is also 3 months, putting me in confusing situation, because of such overlapping timeline.


Same here mate 70 points 189 doe 27 May. I may receive invitation within next two rounds.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi just want to know is there a minimum number of work experience needed if im to apply for VIC unlike NSW?


Yes, minimum 3 years of experience compulsory with proficient English.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

prashant_wase said:


> Yes, minimum 3 years of experience compulsory with proficient English..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks, this is for ICT business analyst? Or for any occupation?


----------



## ngenhit

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks, this is for ICT business analyst? Or for any occupation?


Any 190 nomination (across most occupation codes ) requires some amount of experience for the primary applicant. It depends on the state. And this information available in the 190 page of the state 

NSW: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

VIC: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


It is not like 189 where EA assessment alone would get you past the gate.


----------



## prashant_wase

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks, this is for ICT business analyst? Or for any occupation?


For ict BA/SA

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks, this is for ICT business analyst? Or for any occupation?


For business analyst it is 5 years minimum for VIC

For system analyst it is 3 years minimum for VIC

You have to file w.r.t the occupation code you got assessed under.


----------



## ngenhit

prashant_wase said:


> For ict BA/SA
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



For SA it is 3 years. For BA it is 5 years.


----------



## prashant_wase

ngenhit said:


> For SA it is 3 years. For BA it is 5 years.


Oh my bad... U r correct.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Oz_man said:


> I recieved my pre invite as well and lodged my application in Vic website, but it looks long process time ( just to check CV, Eng test and Assessment) which is 3 months, and then another long wait after applying for visa.
> 
> 3 months for decision on nomination is too long.


Check ur pm (inbox) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

ngenhit said:


> For SA it is 3 years. For BA it is 5 years.



Thanks for the info, can i use the work experience that ACS deduct in this case?


----------



## ngenhit

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks for the info, can i use the work experience that ACS deduct in this case?



Yes, the number of years is not from the skilled date used by DIBP. 

It is just total experience in that area that VIC is looking for.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

ngenhit said:


> Yes, the number of years is not from the skilled date used by DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just total experience in that area that VIC is looking for.



Thanks friend


----------



## ozck

joshua1729 said:


> Yes your understanding is correct for the round on Aug 9. I expect my invite to come around Sept 20 or Oct 4. I'll have a better idea once the upcoming round is done. It all depends on the queue density and immitracker is just a sample of it.


Thank you! Please check your inbox.


----------



## rohansharma123

prashant_wase said:


> Same here mate 70 points 189 doe 27 May. I may receive invitation within next two rounds..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I will be in same position soon. so what is recommend thing to do ? and can any one of you tell me what we have to do after getting invite from Victoria? I have to prepare CV etc. and where should be guidelines to update invite?

any information will be helpful.


----------



## prashant_wase

rohansharma123 said:


> I will be in same position soon. so what is recommend thing to do ? and can any one of you tell me what we have to do after getting invite from Victoria? I have to prepare CV etc. and where should be guidelines to update invite?
> 
> any information will be helpful.


You have to prepare a chronological cv, that's in their prescribed format. And documents to be attached is given in their website. I am also attaching a screen shot here.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Job offer is not necessary in our category 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohansharma123

prashant_wase said:


> You have to prepare a chronological cv, that's in their prescribed format. And documents to be attached is given in their website. I am also attaching a screen shot here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for help. let us see when will I get it . 

I think, next 2 rounds will give a clear cut picture on what is going to happen. Finger crossed.


----------



## Welshtone

prashant_wase said:


> Same here mate 70 points 189 doe 27 May. I may receive invitation within next two rounds..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I reckon it will move about 21 days every invite roiund - so will get to 3rd May on 23rd August, 24th May on 6th September and 14th June on 20th September.

regards

Tony


----------



## rohansharma123

Welshtone said:


> I reckon it will move about 21 days every invite roiund - so will get to 3rd May on 23rd August, 24th May on 6th September and 14th June on 20th September.
> 
> regards
> 
> Tony


How can you say it will move 21 days? this time 17 days. even no one can take guarantee for 17 days itself. Correct me if I am wrong. 

yes, i will be happy in case it moves 21 days or more .


----------



## ngenhit

Welshtone said:


> I reckon it will move about 21 days every invite roiund - so will get to 3rd May on 23rd August, 24th May on 6th September and 14th June on 20th September.
> 
> regards
> 
> Tony


Your estimate was 14 days or below that 2 weeks back for the 70 points.


Any reason for the revision?.



And here is my forecasted tracker for invites. In my opinion the last round of 70 point invites did not move much as there was a rush of the invalidated EOIs from 29th March 2017 round. They came back into the queue ( 75s, 70s, ... ) etc. Now they are gone for good for another 120 days!










* This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc.


----------



## Welshtone

rohansharma123 said:


> How can you say it will move 21 days? this time 17 days. even no one can take guarantee for 17 days itself. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> yes, i will be happy in case it moves 21 days or more .


These are just estimates from the previous rounds figures - my previous estimate of it moving 14 days per invite was based on the results of 26th July and previous. my 21 day estimate is based on results for 9th August and previous. There was only about a 7 hour backlog of 75 pointers at midnight on 26th July 2017. So if there are the same number of 75 and above joining the system from 9th August to 23rd August, as there were that joined the system from 26th July to 9th August, then it will move the same 19 days. 

Not sure what you mean by invalidated EOIs from 29th March in your next post - do you think that there were a lot of invites for 29th March where invited persons did not lodge their visa for some reason ? They would come back onto the system 60 days later - but EOIs were not invalidated just because the annual ceiling was met

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit

Welshtone said:


> These are just estimates from the previous rounds figures - my previous estimate of it moving 14 days per invite was based on the results of 26th July and previous. my 21 day estimate is based on results for 9th August and previous. There was only about a 7 hour backlog of 75 pointers at midnight on 26th July 2017. So if there are the same number of 75 and above joining the system from 9th August to 23rd August, as there were that joined the system from 26th July to 9th August, then it will move the same 19 days.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by invalidated EOIs from 29th March in your next post - do you think that there were a lot of invites for 29th March where invited persons did not lodge their visa for some reason ? They would come back onto the system 60 days later - but EOIs were not invalidated just because the annual ceiling was met
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony



Not sure where the "*lot*" was mentioned.

My minimum estimate would be 8-10 invites with 70 points would have been there and a couple in 75 or more points. 

This was not only from the March 29th round, But also from any of the rounds after 9th December 2016 round.And, some of them would get expired after this invite as this was their second invite. And some would not. The gap of no invites from March end till July 1st week must have brought all of them back into the queue with the original DOE date ( we know that DOE does not change when the EOI has invited again - from what happened to Auditors last year and BA at the beginning of last year ).

This accumulation is for sure an important factor for a pro rated code. And is normally not visible as the invites not accepted by the applicant in a given round is a maximum of 1-2 for a code like BA/SA. And, this invite coming back into the queue for the second time would not affect the queue much.

There were 9 rounds in the interval I mentioned, and this is more than enough time to get this accumulate to 10-15 invites coming back into the queue with dates prior to 26-03-2017, especially int he 70 points queue. This was exacerbated on this particular round as the 70 pointer queue was not touched till this round!.

They would have used up to 10-20% of the per round quota. That's a week or more worth of queue time for 70 points at the least.

There's a positive to this, most of these invites would not come back into the system as the last one was their second EOI. and others will not get to be back in the queue before the December 27th round.


----------



## Auspr18

Dear Experts, while filling my visa application for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5 months? Or is it just for stay greater than 12 months??


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Experts, while filling my visa application for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5 months? Or is it just for stay greater than 12 months??


What is the ? next to question telling? 

I believe its just residence details. 

There is another section which asks about your travel history. I remember adding my short project related travel details there


----------



## Welshtone

ngenhit said:


> Not sure where the "*lot*" was mentioned.
> 
> My minimum estimate would be 8-10 invites with 70 points would have been there and a couple in 75 or more points.
> 
> This was not only from the March 29th round, But also from any of the rounds after 9th December 2016 round.And, some of them would get expired after this invite as this was their second invite. And some would not. The gap of no invites from March end till July 1st week must have brought all of them back into the queue with the original DOE date ( we know that DOE does not change when the EOI has invited again - from what happened to Auditors last year and BA at the beginning of last year ).
> 
> This accumulation is for sure an important factor for a pro rated code. And is normally not visible as the invites not accepted by the applicant in a given round is a maximum of 1-2 for a code like BA/SA. And, this invite coming back into the queue for the second time would not affect the queue much.
> 
> There were 9 rounds in the interval I mentioned, and this is more than enough time to get this accumulate to 10-15 invites coming back into the queue with dates prior to 26-03-2017, especially int he 70 points queue. This was exacerbated on this particular round as the 70 pointer queue was not touched till this round!.
> 
> They would have used up to 10-20% of the per round quota. That's a week or more worth of queue time for 70 points at the least.
> 
> There's a positive to this, most of these invites would not come back into the system as the last one was their second EOI. and others will not get to be back in the queue before the December 27th round.


Hi

Yes, I get what you are saying and the first dip into the 70 point backlog on 9th August, would include a backlogged number of "2nd invites" to older 70 pointers - and therefore the 17 day movement should have been much more and may be much more on 23rd August - making my increased 21 day movement prediction a bit pessimistic. I am not analysing that deeply as there are many variables for and against the speed of the movement through the backlogged 70 pointers. e.g. increased points by those on 65 to 75 and some June, July August lodged 70 pointers getting to 75 and above. 

Anyway, whether it ends up being closer to a 21 day movement, than your predicted 27 day movement does not make me right - it could mean that you exactly predicted the effect of the 2nd invites being reduced for the round but it was cancelled out by an increase in 75 and above lodged - If I was on 70 points and in the queue, and saw my post and your post, I would probably think then maybe it will move about 24 days - so both posts are useful for a person who has no understanding of the system and just wants to get a ball-park figure of when an invitation may come. 

I am not a visa applicant so I try and be objective in my estimations and also would err on the side of caution so if I am wrong, I would rather be underestimating, than overestimating, the speed that the backlog is cleared.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Auspr18

sharma1981 said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts, while filling my visa application for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5 months? Or is it just for stay greater than 12 months??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the ? next to question telling?
> 
> I believe its just residence details.
> 
> There is another section which asks about your travel history. I remember adding my short project related travel details there
Click to expand...

Hi sharma1981, the question comes right at the end of the form just before the character declaration. The section is called previous countries of residence and the question is - "have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" 
Now have spent 4 months for a project in a different country. Should I be mentioning that and what about the tourist travels that I have done?? I believe we have to mention only stays greater than 12 months here-Please correct me if I am wrong. I have already mentioned all the travel details with addresses in the form 80 though. Confused about this question in the application form.


----------



## rohansharma123

Thanks.

Are there any inter dependencies among EOI’s Invite? Example, if someone get Victoria/NSW invite, then his 189 might be get delay ?


----------



## zaback21

rohansharma123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are there any inter dependencies among EOI’s Invite? Example, if someone get Victoria/NSW invite, then his 189 might be get delay ?


If it is on the same EOI, then it is locked and only one visa can be applied or can wait 60 days for it to expire and unfreeze.

If it is separate EOIs, then one doesn't affect the other in any way. But don't lodge two visa at the same time if you have two invite !


----------



## FFacs

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I get what you are saying and the first dip into the 70 point backlog on 9th August, would include a backlogged number of "2nd invites" to older 70 pointers - and therefore the 17 day movement should have been much more and may be much more on 23rd August - making my increased 21 day movement prediction a bit pessimistic. I am not analysing that deeply as there are many variables for and against the speed of the movement through the backlogged 70 pointers. e.g. increased points by those on 65 to 75 and some June, July August lodged 70 pointers getting to 75 and above.
> 
> Anyway, whether it ends up being closer to a 21 day movement, than your predicted 27 day movement does not make me right - it could mean that you exactly predicted the effect of the 2nd invites being reduced for the round but it was cancelled out by an increase in 75 and above lodged - If I was on 70 points and in the queue, and saw my post and your post, I would probably think then maybe it will move about 24 days - so both posts are useful for a person who has no understanding of the system and just wants to get a ball-park figure of when an invitation may come.
> 
> I am not a visa applicant so I try and be objective in my estimations and also would err on the side of caution so if I am wrong, I would rather be underestimating, than overestimating, the speed that the backlog is cleared.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


Interesting discussion guys. That difference of a few days will decide whether 65 points gets a look in this year. Worth remembering that even if they do, it will be for a very small handful per round. So 65 pointers from Aug & September last year might get excited, but 65 points is otherwise poor news. Also worth noting is that last year they did some bizarre rounds with double or triple invites that wiped out all predictions.


----------



## ngenhit

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I get what you are saying and the first dip into the 70 point backlog on 9th August, would include a backlogged number of "2nd invites" to older 70 pointers - and therefore the 17 day movement should have been much more and may be much more on 23rd August - making my increased 21 day movement prediction a bit pessimistic. I am not analysing that deeply as there are many variables for and against the speed of the movement through the backlogged 70 pointers. e.g. increased points by those on 65 to 75 and some June, July August lodged 70 pointers getting to 75 and above.
> 
> Anyway, whether it ends up being closer to a 21 day movement, than your predicted 27 day movement does not make me right - it could mean that you exactly predicted the effect of the 2nd invites being reduced for the round but it was cancelled out by an increase in 75 and above lodged - If I was on 70 points and in the queue, and saw my post and your post, I would probably think then maybe it will move about 24 days - so both posts are useful for a person who has no understanding of the system and just wants to get a ball-park figure of when an invitation may come.
> 
> I am not a visa applicant so I try and be objective in my estimations and also would err on the side of caution so if I am wrong, I would rather be underestimating, than overestimating, the speed that the backlog is cleared.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


I agree to that final point. 

I might be a bit biased because I'm an applicant, and has been over the last 1 and half years. :tea:


Let's hope for the best that it is going to move by atleast 21 days, or maybe more!


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Interesting discussion guys. That difference of a few days will decide whether 65 points gets a look in this year. Worth remembering that even if they do, it will be for a very small handful per round. So 65 pointers from Aug & September last year might get excited, but 65 points is otherwise poor news. Also worth noting is that last year they did some bizarre rounds with double or triple invites that wiped out all predictions.



I am very pessimistic about double invite rounds this year, seeing that the processing time of visas are skyrocketing to almost an year now. and because of the fact that the point tested 189 stream is having a reduced quota.

But if they do a double or triple round, I'm going to be the most happiest person!

I might end up with two invites in my hand :-\, technically not me, but me ( at 70 on BA) and my spouse (at 60 on a non pro rata code).


----------



## Welshtone

FFacs said:


> Interesting discussion guys. That difference of a few days will decide whether 65 points gets a look in this year. Worth remembering that even if they do, it will be for a very small handful per round. So 65 pointers from Aug & September last year might get excited, but 65 points is otherwise poor news. Also worth noting is that last year they did some bizarre rounds with double or triple invites that wiped out all predictions.


Hi

I think there will be no double rounds like late last year for pro ratas as they have divided the ceiling into 20 rounds to get the whole ceiling invited by March 2018 - so this has the same effect as those 3 double rounds in March 2017. (there was that triple round in September 2016 - not sure what that was about and I put it down to a stuff up in the system).

Another little spanner in the works is whether they keep invites every fortnight and have 3 rounds in November 2017 or will they have a 3 week gap in the near future ? I am going for regular 2 weekly invitation rounds, but I am only guessing.

Regards


tony


----------



## andy113

Hey guys,

Very quick question that I need resolving ASAP as my EOI may get picked up within the next couple of drafts.

My ACS Skills date assessment states that "The following employment after March XXXX is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."

To be absolutely clear does this mean that March XXXX is my skills date and in the employment section in my EOI I should only include experience from April XXXX?

Thank you in advance. I'm just double checking.

Andy.


----------



## NB

andy113 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Very quick question that I need resolving ASAP as my EOI may get picked up within the next couple of drafts.
> 
> My ACS Skills date assessment states that "The following employment after March XXXX is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> To be absolutely clear does this mean that March XXXX is my skills date and in the employment section in my EOI I should only include experience from April XXXX?
> 
> Thank you in advance. I'm just double checking.
> 
> Andy.


You have to enter all employment details even upto 31 Marchxxxxx but mark those as not relevant
From 1st April xxxxx enter the employment dates but this time mark them as relevant


Cheers


----------



## Alliswell2018

Hi Friends, 

So for rounds in August and September is going to be 70+ points is it ?

Any idea on trend of State Sponsorship selection process - will they be giving preference to ones who are in with Aussi?


----------



## dilanjan

Hi Friends,

Will there be any chances for the 65 pointers in the coming invitation rounds? as per the 9th August the mark for ICT Business Analyst has gone down for 70, will there be chance for 65 pointers within 2017 rounds??


----------



## sharma1981

dilanjan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Will there be any chances for the 65 pointers in the coming invitation rounds? as per the 9th August the mark for ICT Business Analyst has gone down for 70, will there be chance for 65 pointers within 2017 rounds??


We too hope that. Lets analyse the trend in next rounds for more clarity


----------



## mohitkashyap

Based on current pace it doesn't look like it will be anytime soon for 65 pointers, roughly sometime in December it may start for 65.
Reason is, till date that is 9th August round cutoff is 70 points (12/04/2017) which are just ~16 days from last invite in 26th March 2017, with this pace you can estimate (rough one) 15-20 days movement per cycle, that means, for example, to clear EOI for 70 points filed in June end will go until October rounds so obviously 65 pointers have to wait for long.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Based on current pace it doesn't look like it will be anytime soon for 65 pointers, roughly sometime in December it may start for 65.
Reason is, till date that is 9th August round cutoff is 70 points (12/04/2017) which are just ~16 days from last invite in 26th March 2017, with this pace you can estimate (rough one) 15-20 days movement per cycle, that means, for example, to clear EOI for 70 points filed in June end will go until October rounds so obviously 65 pointers have to wait for long.


----------



## dilanjan

mohitkashyap said:


> Based on current pace it doesn't look like it will be anytime soon for 65 pointers, roughly sometime in December it may start for 65.
> Reason is, till date that is 9th August round cutoff is 70 points (12/04/2017) which are just ~16 days from last invite in 26th March 2017, with this pace you can estimate (rough one) 15-20 days movement per cycle, that means, for example, to clear EOI for 70 points filed in June end will go until October rounds so obviously 65 pointers have to wait for long.


Can we get an idea from immitracker?


----------



## Welshtone

mohitkashyap said:


> Based on current pace it doesn't look like it will be anytime soon for 65 pointers, roughly sometime in December it may start for 65.
> Reason is, till date that is 9th August round cutoff is 70 points (12/04/2017) which are just ~16 days from last invite in 26th March 2017, with this pace you can estimate (rough one) 15-20 days movement per cycle, that means, for example, to clear EOI for 70 points filed in June end will go until October rounds so obviously 65 pointers have to wait for long.


That's right - and when it gets down to the 65 pointers it will be well over 1 year backlogged to 11th August 2016 - progress will be very slow through the 65 pointers. I think it may be as slow as moving just a couple of days each invitation round if/when they finally start to get invited - so a recent 65 point ICT Business Analyst is likely to expire in 2 years time before getting invited

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## dilanjan

Welshtone said:


> That's right - and when it gets down to the 65 pointers it will be well over 1 year backlogged to 11th August 2016 - progress will be very slow through the 65 pointers. I think it may be as slow as moving just a couple of days each invitation round if/when they finally start to get invited - so a recent 65 point ICT Business Analyst is likely to expire in 2 years time before getting invited
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Hi Tony,

I have submitted my EOI on 6th October 2016, according to your predictions will there be a chance for me? when? just need to get an idea

Thanks


----------



## mohitkashyap

Yes for sure..


----------



## Welshtone

dilanjan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 6th October 2016, according to your predictions will there be a chance for me? when? just need to get an idea
> 
> Thanks


Hi

65 point ICT Business analyst lodged 8 weeks after the start of the backlog - I don't think you have much chance this year as I think it will be slow progress to get to the 65s and then slower progress to get along the 65 point backlog

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## ngenhit

dilanjan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 6th October 2016, according to your predictions will there be a chance for me? when? just need to get an idea
> 
> Thanks


65 point queue moved by 5-7 days per round through out last year. and even slowed down further during some rounds.

That itself would mean that you require 8 more rounds of that speed. I assume that the 65 will be heavily squeezed this year with the 1000/round quota etc... 

The increase in per round quota from 60 to the 78 invites per round is the only reason for it to touch the 65 queue. it it doesnt touch the 65 point queue before december end, then you do not have any chance this cycle. Then the picture will repeat. *Queue on hold * , *start of another cycle* , *rush of high points*, and so on.


----------



## FFacs

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 65 point ICT Business analyst lodged 8 weeks after the start of the backlog - I don't think you have much chance this year as I think it will be slow progress to get to the 65s and then slower progress to get along the 65 point backlog
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Agreed. Tomorrow/Wednesday's round will see a bit of a jump (along with the next), as there are no expired 70+ point invites getting second go, thereafter those second-inviters start to flow in again. My guess would be those will be fairly plentiful, as they date from April last year, so high chance of MIAs. My gut feeling is:

DoE in April - no 65 pointers this year
DoE in first week May - 65 pointers get a look in after Christmas and a handful get invited
DoE Mid-May or later - 65 pointers start processing in late Spring (southern hemi). Perhaps a week per round if we're lucky. On the second-invite thing again: bear in mind these 65 pointers will have been in the system for 12-18 months; the chances of them being long gone, and thus having the invite expire and gaining second invite, are pretty high.

Guesswork though, so much can change and make a big difference. If they screw up the invites one round, it has a big effect, for instance.


----------



## sunnydream15

FFacs said:


> Agreed. Tomorrow/Wednesday's round will see a bit of a jump (along with the next), as there are no expired 70+ point invites getting second go, thereafter those second-inviters start to flow in again. My guess would be those will be fairly plentiful, as they date from April last year, so high chance of MIAs. My gut feeling is:
> 
> DoE in April - no 65 pointers this year
> DoE in first week May - 65 pointers get a look in after Christmas and a handful get invited
> DoE Mid-May or later - 65 pointers start processing in late Spring (southern hemi). Perhaps a week per round if we're lucky. On the second-invite thing again: bear in mind these 65 pointers will have been in the system for 12-18 months; the chances of them being long gone, and thus having the invite expire and gaining second invite, are pretty high.
> 
> Guesswork though, so much can change and make a big difference. If they screw up the invites one round, it has a big effect, for instance.


My EOI is Dec 1st 2016 and ACS & EOI reaches 2yrs by April. Are there any chances of getting SS (if not 189) before it reaches the expiry? Doing one more ACS and EOI will push me back to the last.

I have been trying for additional PTE points, but no luck yet.


----------



## dilanjan

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 65 point ICT Business analyst lodged 8 weeks after the start of the backlog - I don't think you have much chance this year as I think it will be slow progress to get to the 65s and then slower progress to get along the 65 point backlog
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


It is not 8 weeks after the backlog/ its before the back log Oct 6th 2016


----------



## dilanjan

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 65 point ICT Business analyst lodged 8 weeks after the start of the backlog - I don't think you have much chance this year as I think it will be slow progress to get to the 65s and then slower progress to get along the 65 point backlog
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


It is not 8 Weeks after the Backlog, it is 8 weeks before the backlog 6th Oct 2016


----------



## neyson

Hi Tony I have submitted my EOI on 28/8/2016 points 65 ICT Business and system Analyst when will I get invited? Am going to loss 5 points in Feb 1st is there any chance to get in and when ?plz give me ur valuable predictions


----------



## Welshtone

dilanjan said:


> It is not 8 weeks after the backlog/ its before the back log Oct 6th 2016


Sorry, I don't understand - the oldest 65 point EOI in your occupational 65 point queue was lodged 11th August 2016 (not counting any unused 1st invites that came back into the system with an earlier DOE.

your 65 point EOI was lodged 6th October 2016 - 56 days after the start of the 65 point backlog = 8 weeks after the start of the backlog - the backlog, when clearing will move from the August 2016 date towards your October date ?

One man's ceiling is another man's floor.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone

neyson said:


> Hi Tony I have submitted my EOI on 28/8/2016 points 65 ICT Business and system Analyst when will I get invited? Am going to loss 5 points in Feb 1st is there any chance to get in and when ?plz give me ur valuable predictions


Next two rounds will give us a better idea how quickly the 70 point will be cleared and when they are likely to start on the 65 pointers from 11th August 2016

Regards

Tony


----------



## dilanjan

Welshtone said:


> Sorry, I don't understand - the oldest 65 point EOI in your occupational 65 point queue was lodged 11th August 2016 (not counting any unused 1st invites that came back into the system with an earlier DOE.
> 
> your 65 point EOI was lodged 6th October 2016 - 56 days after the start of the 65 point backlog = 8 weeks after the start of the backlog - the backlog, when clearing will move from the August 2016 date towards your October date ?
> 
> One man's ceiling is another man's floor.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


Oh sorry, you are correct. my post is not clear, I got it now.


----------



## neyson

dilanjan said:


> Oh sorry, you are correct. my post is not clear, I got it now.


Thanks Tony ... waiting ...keeping fingers crossed


----------



## neyson

Welshtone said:


> Next two rounds will give us a better idea how quickly the 70 point will be cleared and when they are likely to start on the 65 pointers from 11th August 2016
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony ... waiting ...keeping fingers crossed


----------



## reyno_obrien

What is DOE? is it same as the date the EOI was submitted? I have 70 points. EOI submitted on 19th July, 2017.


----------



## NB

reyno_obrien said:


> What is DOE? is it same as the date the EOI was submitted? I have 70 points. EOI submitted on 19th July, 2017.


DOE is date of effect

Your date of submission is the date you submitted the EOI

However, your date of effect will reset to the current date every time you have a change of points for any reason

If there is no change in points then EOI date and DOE will be same

Cheers


----------



## reyno_obrien

newbienz said:


> DOE is date of effect
> 
> Your date of submission is the date you submitted the EOI
> 
> However, your date of effect will reset to the current date every time you have a change of points for any reason
> 
> If there is no change in points then EOI date and DOE will be same
> 
> Cheers


Thanks that helps! My agent has submitted my EOI. for some strange reason he is not willing to share the username and password. So i havent even seen how the EOI looks like.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0 (First Attempt )
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 (First Attempt ) - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

reyno_obrien said:


> Thanks that helps! My agent has submitted my EOI. for some strange reason he is not willing to share the username and password. So i havent even seen how the EOI looks like.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0 (First Attempt )
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 (First Attempt ) - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Yiu can see a video of the process, if you are keen

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

reyno_obrien said:


> Thanks that helps! My agent has submitted my EOI. for some strange reason he is not willing to share the username and password. So i havent even seen how the EOI looks like.


Even my agent witheld the username and password during ACS assessment. They said that they apply for it using their credentials and this would expose the personal information of all their clients, hence they couldn't share.

I didn't bother asking them for EOI details, but I guess I would get the same reason.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Can someone tell me the difference between Visa SubClass 489 (family) and SC 189. Is it true we dont get any benefits like child benefits, unemployment, health insurance if we go with 489 Visa. My agent wanted me to take up 489 (family) since my bro-in-law is in Adelaide. Previously i had 60 points before taking my PTE. But after the PTE results, my points moved to 70 and my relatives suggested to go for 189 and hence opted for that. i am now thinking if i should have stuck with 489 itself.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0 (First Attempt )
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 (First Attempt ) - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

reyno_obrien said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between Visa SubClass 489 (family) and SC 189. Is it true we dont get any benefits like child benefits, unemployment, health insurance if we go with 489 Visa. My agent wanted me to take up 489 (family) since my bro-in-law is in Adelaide. Previously i had 60 points before taking my PTE. But after the PTE results, my points moved to 70 and my relatives suggested to go for 189 and hence opted for that. i am now thinking if i should have stuck with 489 itself.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0 (First Attempt )
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 (First Attempt ) - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Hi

yes, 489 is not a permanent visa, but it is a visa.

489 family are not getting invites for your occupation so you have not missed out. The next two rounds will give you an idea on how quickly the 70 points is likely to move from April to your July - it may be a slow train coming

Regards


Tony


----------



## reyno_obrien

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> yes, 489 is not a permanent visa, but it is a visa.
> 
> 489 family are not getting invites for your occupation so you have not missed out. The next two rounds will give you an idea on how quickly the 70 points is likely to move from April to your July - it may be a slow train coming
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony! that helps my mind to rest. Was kind of worried if i shot myself on the foot by opting for 189 when i had a chance to get a 489 visa. Now i know, i am in a better place. 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prashant_wase

reyno_obrien said:


> Thanks Tony! that helps my mind to rest. Was kind of worried if i shot myself on the foot by opting for 189 when i had a chance to get a 489 visa. Now i know, i am in a better place.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Ur reason for rejection seems pathetic, I have received vic invitation and I have a close friend in Adelaide... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

prashant_wase said:


> Ur reason for rejection seems pathetic, I have received vic invitation and I have a close friend in Adelaide...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It was Victoria that rejected him because he has a close relative in SA and was less likely to move to Victoria than someone who did not have a close relative in SA - would Victoria even know you had a close friend in SA ???

regards

Tony


----------



## prashant_wase

Welshtone said:


> It was Victoria that rejected him because he has a close relative in SA and was less likely to move to Victoria than someone who did not have a close relative in SA - would Victoria even know you had a close friend in SA ???
> 
> regards
> 
> Tony


Yes, I mentioned that in Application 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

Welshtone said:


> It was Victoria that rejected him because he has a close relative in SA and was less likely to move to Victoria than someone who did not have a close relative in SA - would Victoria even know you had a close friend in SA ???
> 
> regards
> 
> Tony


Yea Tony that was the reason mentioned saying i wouldnt stay in Victoria after 2 years and eventually move to SA since my relative (bro-in-law) was there!! i didnt know this would be a barrier, else woudlnt have applied for Vic State nomination and waste my money. i hadnt any other option since SA was closed that time and NSW was second option for me.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien

aabukar said:


> I have already applied with 65 points got ielts average score of 7 ( reading 8; speaking and listening 7.5 and writing 7) I have booked for PTE heard it is easier than IELTS, hopefully it will give me the extra very needed 10 points. Is that true ? Pte is easier than ielts ? And can you please provide me with good online sources to pratice ? Thanks


Try PTE Academic Exam- PTE Academic Materials and Resources website and E2E youtube videos. give yourself 1 month's time to prepare by setting 1 week for each segment. Finally have faith and hope for the best! you will succeed. 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alliswell2018

Hi Friends, 

So tomorrow is the EOI round again - any idea what will be the cut off mark for this round 



ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 10 Spouse : 5
EOI 190 VIC: 70 points - 07th Aug 2017
EOI 189 Date: 65 points 07th Aug 2017


----------



## joshua1729

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> So tomorrow is the EOI round again - any idea what will be the cut off mark for this round
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 10 Spouse : 5
> EOI 190 VIC: 70 points - 07th Aug 2017
> EOI 189 Date: 65 points 07th Aug 2017


This round will move the 70 point backlog by 2-4 weeks. Since on 9th August it ended at 12th April, 2017, this time it should move to somewhere around 26th April worst case, best case would be 10th May or better.


----------



## Welshtone

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> So tomorrow is the EOI round again - any idea what will be the cut off mark for this round
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 10 Spouse : 5
> EOI 190 VIC: 70 points - 07th Aug 2017
> EOI 189 Date: 65 points 07th Aug 2017


Invitations due in 1 hour 35 minutes - cut-off for your occupation expected to be May 2017 for 70 points, moving slowly to 65 points - unlikely to get to a 65 point recent EOI before the EOI expires in 2 years time - you have to look at getting more points to have any chance. What ANZSCO code is your partner ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## reyno_obrien

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> So tomorrow is the EOI round again - any idea what will be the cut off mark for this round
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 10 Spouse : 5
> EOI 190 VIC: 70 points - 07th Aug 2017
> EOI 189 Date: 65 points 07th Aug 2017


Hi, It's not tomorrow. the round results will be available in 2 hours time. As long as, people in the thread put up their results, we will have a fair idea of what date it was moved to from 12th Apr 2017.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien

30 mins more to go!!! hope the DOE date moves to May 2017. that way i expect an invite in the 4th Oct 2017 round. 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alliswell2018

Welshtone said:


> Invitations due in 1 hour 35 minutes - cut-off for your occupation expected to be May 2017 for 70 points, moving slowly to 65 points - unlikely to get to a 65 point recent EOI before the EOI expires in 2 years time - you have to look at getting more points to have any chance. What ANZSCO code is your partner ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony



Hi Tony,

Thanks for your reply 

My partner ANZSCO code is 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## Welshtone

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> My partner ANZSCO code is 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


I presume your partner can't score 65 points as main applicant ? Deserve 20 points plus for partner 189 - it is crazy

Regards

Tony


----------



## joshua1729

Invites should have gone out by now right? Hope folks update this thread. Need to keep an eye on immitracker as well


----------



## Sub#

Got the invite guys! 
BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


----------



## reyno_obrien

Did anyone get an invite? Please update with your ANZSCO and DOE


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> 30 mins more to go!!! hope the DOE date moves to May 2017. that way i expect an invite in the 4th Oct 2017 round.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:



Hi, 
Can you please let me know if your 190 -Victoria was a straight reject or they asked you an explanation as to why you prefer Victoria even though you have a blood relative in Adelaide?
I have got an email after I provided an explanation as why I chose Vic over other state, and they informed my application is now in processing and review. 

Hence wanted to know if they rejected your application directly or gave an opportunity to explain yourself, and then they rejected?


----------



## Oz_man

prashant_wase said:


> Ur reason for rejection seems pathetic, I have received vic invitation and I have a close friend in Adelaide...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Can you please let me know after how many days of Vic pre invitation email,you received nomination?
Did they ask for any explanation as why you chose Vico even though you had close friend in Adelaide?

thanks.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Any 261111 got an invite with DOE greater than 24th April?


----------



## srijai

Anyone with EOI DOE in May got the invite??

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

*Invited*

Invited 

EOI 11May 2017
Points 70

Thanks


----------



## Oz_man

Sub# said:


> Got the invite guys!
> BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


wow!.. it is a straight jump of 2 weeks from last round DOE, hope invitations touch 1st week of May DOE.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> Can you please let me know if your 190 -Victoria was a straight reject or they asked you an explanation as to why you prefer Victoria even though you have a blood relative in Adelaide?
> I have got an email after I provided an explanation as why I chose Vic over other state, and they informed my application is now in processing and review.
> 
> Hence wanted to know if they rejected your application directly or gave an opportunity to explain yourself, and then they rejected?


It was a direct reject i guess because my agent didnt tell me anything about receiving email for any explanation.


----------



## Alliswell2018

Sub# said:


> Got the invite guys!
> BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


Congrats!!!!


----------



## reyno_obrien

hjauhari said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI 11May 2017
> Points 70
> 
> Thanks


Wow! 11th May is good news!  it's a almost 30 days jump! this gives me hope that my invite would come definitely on 4th Oct... by god's grace by 20th Sep round itself... 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*

7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs

hjauhari said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI 11May 2017
> Points 70
> 
> Thanks


That's very good news to hear.


----------



## the_moon

Received an invitation, my score was 75, auto-increased from 70 yesterday itself - due to jumping experience brackets. My EOI filing date was 13/06/17, which I understand does not matter since the cut off has already reached 70.


----------



## srijai

hjauhari said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI 11May 2017
> Points 70
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations....my eoi doe is 12th May with 70 points...checking now if I got invited...will let every one know on my status

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV

hjauhari said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI 11May 2017
> Points 70
> 
> Thanks


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## ngenhit

hjauhari said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI 11May 2017
> Points 70
> 
> Thanks



Woohooo !

It looks like it overshot my prediction *If this information is right !!! *

That most probably means my reasoning was right, which means good news to us!



ngenhit said:


> Your estimate was 14 days or below that 2 weeks back for the 70 points.
> 
> 
> Any reason for the revision?.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my forecasted tracker for invites. In my opinion the last round of 70 point invites did not move much as there was a rush of the invalidated EOIs from 29th March 2017 round. They came back into the queue ( 75s, 70s, ... ) etc. Now they are gone for good for another 120 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc.


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> It was a direct reject i guess because my agent didnt tell me anything about receiving email for any explanation.


Oh ok, because I received 2 emails from them, initially with questions and then informing that they received my statement and my application is in processing.

anyway, going by current 189 trend , it is a sure invite for you in Sep.


----------



## sandysinghdogra

please confirm if u did?


----------



## neyson

Congratulations?


----------



## srijai

srijai said:


> Congratulations....my eoi doe is 12th May with 70 points...checking now if I got invited...will let every one know on my status
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


No luck....not invited..will have to wait for 1st round in sep

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rohansharma123

do not worry you will get it. is this means round is closed for 23rd ?


----------



## reyno_obrien

srijai said:


> No luck....not invited..will have to wait for 1st round in sep
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


Hard luck! but look at the brighter side, now u know for sure you would be invited on 6th Sep. U can do the other necessary work to be ready for your Visa application! All the best!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*

7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oz_man

srijai said:


> No luck....not invited..will have to wait for 1st round in sep
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


You will be first to be invited in 1st week of Sep then.
So current DOE is 11th May, for last invitation to be sent as there was an invitation for 11th May DOE.?


----------



## srijai

reyno_obrien said:


> Hard luck! but look at the brighter side, now u know for sure you would be invited on 6th Sep. U can do the other necessary work to be ready for your Visa application! All the best!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*
> 
> 7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Exactly...thank you..cheers

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Congratulations to all those who have gotten an invite! As of now it looks as though May 11 is the new start of the queue. My estimate was off by a day  (estimated a 4 week jump to May 10!)

This is good news for folks like me, as I have estimated my invite to come latest by Oct 4 if not on September 20!

Again, this all depends on the density of the queue at various points!


Congratulations to those invited once again! Id suggest those whose EOIs are within 11-May to 31 May (conservative) to get their PCC etc done as I'm fairly certain you will be invited in the next round!


----------



## srijai

Oz_man said:


> You will be first to be invited in 1st week of Sep then.
> So current DOE is 11th May, for last invitation to be sent as there was an invitation for 11th May DOE.?


Yes, it's safe to say that it's 11th may as we have an invite reported with this DOE for 70 points

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hjauhari said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI 11May 2017
> Points 70
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!!


----------



## benisrael

sandysinghdogra said:


> please confirm if u did?


Off topic, how did you manage 10 points from ACS? They removed 4 years of my work experience as basic eligibility now I am left with 0 points after ACS assessment.


----------



## kyeng1001

reyno_obrien said:


> Hard luck! but look at the brighter side, now u know for sure you would be invited on 6th Sep. U can do the other necessary work to be ready for your Visa application! All the best!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*
> 
> 7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Did DIBP reject your invitation because you have a blood relative in Adelaide? Why would it be relevant to the application?


----------



## FFacs

joshua1729 said:


> Congratulations to all those who have gotten an invite! As of now it looks as though May 11 is the new start of the queue. My estimate was off by a day  (estimated a 4 week jump to May 10!)
> 
> This is good news for folks like me, as I have estimated my invite to come latest by Oct 4 if not on September 20!
> 
> Again, this all depends on the density of the queue at various points!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to those invited once again! Id suggest those whose EOIs are within 11-May to 31 May (conservative) to get their PCC etc done as I'm fairly certain you will be invited in the next round!


What's great about this result is that it gives us a good baseline to understand how many invites are going unused. The next round, like this one, will have no "second invite" EOIs. If we see another big jump next round, followed by more modest gains the following round it will point to many invites going unused.

Also interesting is that 2611xx might join the other non pro ratas by being unable to use it's allocation of the doe starts to catch the others


----------



## jsabarish

FFacs said:


> What's great about this result is that it gives us a good baseline to understand how many invites are going unused. The next round, like this one, will have no "second invite" EOIs. If we see another big jump next round, followed by more modest gains the following round it will point to many invites going unused.
> 
> Also interesting is that 2611xx might join the other non pro ratas by being unable to use it's allocation of the doe starts to catch the others


By second invites, do you mean 190 invites? 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

I have 7 years of relevant exp


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> By second invites, do you mean 190 invites?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk



Invites of people who got invited through other means:

Through spouse,
Through 190

or others who just abandoned their pursuit.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> What's great about this result is that it gives us a good baseline to understand how many invites are going unused. The next round, like this one, will have no "second invite" EOIs. If we see another big jump next round, followed by more modest gains the following round it will point to many invites going unused.
> 
> Also interesting is that 2611xx might join the other non pro ratas by being unable to use it's allocation of the doe starts to catch the others


I do not see any reason for another jump. It should stay at this speed of covering roughly a month of 70s every round.

I do not see another huge jump, as all of the pending *stale* invites have been given second/last invites in the last round. They wont come to the queue, and those who have not used it now will come back only after 60 days, further 2 months delay. i.e, by October middle round . Aug 9 + 60 days is after the October first round.


----------



## Welshtone

jsabarish said:


> By second invites, do you mean 190 invites?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


I think second invites means those invitations where no visas applied for and they come back into the system 60 days later and get a second invite before they die another 60 days later

Regards
Tony


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Congradz to all who got invites guys. Bw please withdraw the 190 the ones who got will as it will give others a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

FFacs said:


> What's great about this result is that it gives us a good baseline to understand how many invites are going unused. The next round, like this one, will have no "second invite" EOIs. If we see another big jump next round, followed by more modest gains the following round it will point to many invites going unused.
> 
> Also interesting is that 2611xx might join the other non pro ratas by being unable to use it's allocation of the doe starts to catch the others


I think the next lot of 'second invites' will come in much later than 20th September. Prior to this year, invites were last sent around 26th March. If they expired it would be around 25th May. Then another 2 months of waiting would mean mean 25th July (or so - rounding up days). Hence they regained their eligibility got re-invited on 9th August. 

This year's invites would have started on 11th July (guessing, only started monitoring the thread after 25th July). Assuming there are invites that didn't get used by 11th September, they would be on hold for another 60 days before getting another invite i.e until 11th November. Hence, I think the current rate would hold until 1st November's round and slow down post 15th November.


----------



## keeks

Hi Guys,

I've submitted my EOI for 189 visa & Systems Analyst on Friday (18/08) - I have 70 points. Do you think it is possible to get an invite on the next round in 2 weeks?

new to this so any help appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## ngenhit

So with the last round moving 2 days more than my tracker, it shows that there were suspended eoi's with older dates, stale EOI's getting another round of invites (last time for most of them, before they are removed from the queue). 

And, here on, only a portion of them will get back into the queue and affect the movement of queue ( and waste the precious space), but they will be coming back only by last round of October.

Forecast of future rounds!









* This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


----------



## keeks

ngenhit said:


> So with the last round moving 2 days more than my tracker, it shows that there were suspended eoi's with older dates, stale EOI's getting another round of invites (last time for most of them, before they are removed from the queue).
> 
> And, here on, only a portion of them will get back into the queue and affect the movement of queue ( and waste the precious space), but they will be coming back only by last round of October.
> 
> Forecast of future rounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


So does that mean it will be October roughly before I can expect to receive an invite? Thanks for your reply


----------



## Meavin2011

ngenhit said:


> So with the last round moving 2 days more than my tracker, it shows that there were suspended eoi's with older dates, stale EOI's getting another round of invites (last time for most of them, before they are removed from the queue).
> 
> And, here on, only a portion of them will get back into the queue and affect the movement of queue ( and waste the precious space), but they will be coming back only by last round of October.
> 
> Forecast of future rounds!


Thanks for sharing the analysis. Its quite useful.

I think sometime in end of June, ACS had a major system upgrade and all of a sudden ACS assessment started taking 4-6 weeks of lead time. So in my view, there will be one good jump in DOE (most likely in 2nd round of Sep) as not many folks would have applied for EOI for 3 weeks (between 24 June and 15 July).


----------



## Meavin2011

One question for friends in this forum:

Is there any way we can estimate the number of invites pending for a specific skill code in the system? 

Can we forecast (with some +/- 20% accuracy) how many invites are pending for ICT BA role in the system with DOEs in May, June and July respectively?


----------



## siva26

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analyst on 27th July with 70 points. Isit possible to do my wife's medicals and my medicals even before the invite?

Thanks
Siva


----------



## mohitkashyap

As far as i know, the answer is 'NO' because Police authority asks for the reason and proof that, why you want to do the police verification and without invite or CO request there is nothing to prove.


----------



## jsabarish

siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analyst on 27th July with 70 points. Isit possible to do my wife's medicals and my medicals even before the invite?
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


You can.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analyst on 27th July with 70 points. Isit possible to do my wife's medicals and my medicals even before the invite?
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Just that if your medicals are done earlier that is before the invite, your IED may be sooner... 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Congratulations!!!


----------



## debeash

Congratulations!!1


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> So with the last round moving 2 days more than my tracker, it shows that there were suspended eoi's with older dates, stale EOI's getting another round of invites (last time for most of them, before they are removed from the queue).
> 
> And, here on, only a portion of them will get back into the queue and affect the movement of queue ( and waste the precious space), but they will be coming back only by last round of October.


Nice analysis. One pointthough. The first round where second invitees (those who got invited and allowed it to expire, then get reinvited) will be 20th Sept. This will be 75+ pointers who submitted EOIs between skill close 16/17 and this year, who got invited on 12th July and failed to utilise that invite. Unsure if the potential gap between filing and invite will affect the rate of these. 

Worth looking at also is the difference between the past two rounds to see the difference between a round unpolluted by this effect (the latter) and one that is affected.


----------



## reyno_obrien

keeks said:


> So does that mean it will be October roughly before I can expect to receive an invite? Thanks for your reply


Hi, as per UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 23rd August Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah the date for 23rd Aug round was 18th May 2017. Can you change your analysis as per this. they seem to be giving correct information on the last date of EOI submitted.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien

ngenhit said:


> So with the last round moving 2 days more than my tracker, it shows that there were suspended eoi's with older dates, stale EOI's getting another round of invites (last time for most of them, before they are removed from the queue).
> 
> And, here on, only a portion of them will get back into the queue and affect the movement of queue ( and waste the precious space), but they will be coming back only by last round of October.
> 
> Forecast of future rounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


Hi,
Hi, as per UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 23rd August Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah the date for 23rd Aug round was 18th May 2017. Can you change your analysis as per this. they seem to be giving correct information on the last date of EOI submitted.


*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

Yes

18th May 2017 looks like a false date on Immitracker as someone Emailed me with 12th May did not get invite on 70 - so 11th May looks spot on

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks for sharing the analysis. Its quite useful.
> 
> I think sometime in end of June, ACS had a major system upgrade and all of a sudden ACS assessment started taking 4-6 weeks of lead time. So in my view, there will be one good jump in DOE (most likely in 2nd round of Sep) as not many folks would have applied for EOI for 3 weeks (between 24 June and 15 July).


Good line of thought. I missed that aspect.  So there should be a decent jump from mid June till July end.


----------



## ngenhit

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> Hi, as per UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 23rd August Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah the date for 23rd Aug round was 18th May 2017. Can you change your analysis as per this. they seem to be giving correct information on the last date of EOI submitted.
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:



I'm skeptical about the 18th May as well.

One person in this forum checked with 12th May and did not receive an invite. I trust the members of this forum.

DoE should be 11th May. If it is 18th, then that is a huge jump!


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Nice analysis. One pointthough. The first round where second invitees (those who got invited and allowed it to expire, then get reinvited) will be 20th Sept. This will be 75+ pointers who submitted EOIs between skill close 16/17 and this year, who got invited on 12th July and failed to utilise that invite. Unsure if the potential gap between filing and invite will affect the rate of these.
> 
> Worth looking at also is the difference between the past two rounds to see the difference between a round unpolluted by this effect (the latter) and one that is affected.


The major invite-reinvite issue was from 29th March. Not from this cycle's first round.

I do not think every round has more than 1/2 invites which goes unused. that is highly unlikely.


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> The major invite-reinvite issue was from 29th March. Not from this cycle's first round.
> 
> I do not think every round has more than 1/2 invites which goes unused. that is highly unlikely.


What is the procedure for re-invite?

is it 
ITA-Issued -> valid for 2 months -> expires -> 2 months wait -> re-invite (totally 120 days between first invite and 2nd invite

or is it
ITA-Issued ->valid for 2 months -> expires ->re-invite (totally 60 days between consecutive invites)


----------



## prashant_wase

ngenhit said:


> I'm skeptical about the 18th May as well.
> 
> One person in this forum checked with 12th May and did not receive an invite. I trust the members of this forum.
> 
> DoE should be 11th May. If it is 18th, then that is a huge jump!


Saw 18 may getting invited on inmitracker, 11th my was sure, but the latest update is 18th May, even Iscah make a round update in which our group shows 18th May as last invite on yesterday's round.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sashah

Hi, I just wanted clarification and help. On your profile you have noted 75 pints NSW and VIC, how do I choose two state to sponsor me? Is it during the expression of interest or do I have to apply to the states separately?


----------



## srijai

prashant_wase said:


> Saw 18 may getting invited on inmitracker, 11th my was sure, but the latest update is 18th May, even Iscah make a round update in which our group shows 18th May as last invite on yesterday's round..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Very strange...how is it possible..my DOE is 12th May and I dint get the invite!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

srijai said:


> Very strange...how is it possible..my DOE is 12th May and I dint get the invite!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


Did you check the points, may the points were higher...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai

debeash said:


> Did you check the points, may the points were higher...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that we all are talking about the 70 pointers and the visa DOE

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

srijai said:


> Very strange...how is it possible..my DOE is 12th May and I dint get the invite!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


May be it was a mistake from Iscah then.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> May be it was a mistake from Iscah then..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Somewhat misleading..









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai

prashant_wase said:


> Somewhat misleading..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah...very surprising...but I'm also worried thinking am l missing something here....have checked my skill select account several times and the status reads submitted and date of effect is 12th May ....

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai

OK ...have noticed something...is this an issue...

Eoi initially submitted:12/05/2017
Eoi last submitted:09/08/2016 (not sure why this date here...I only logged in during 8th Aug round to check the status)
Date of effect.12/05/2017



Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

srijai said:


> OK ...have noticed something...is this an issue...
> 
> Eoi initially submitted:12/05/2017
> Eoi last submitted:09/08/2016 (not sure why this date here...I only logged in during 8th Aug round to check the status)
> Date of effect.12/05/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk



That does not seem to be the issue. That looks like a bug. do not worry.

I do not think 12th May was covered. There's another person who posted yesterday that he did not get invited with 12th May


Iscah got a wrong report probably.


----------



## srijai

ngenhit said:


> That does not seem to be the issue. That looks like a bug. do not worry.
> 
> I do not think 12th May was covered. There's another person who posted yesterday that he did not get invited with 12th May
> 
> 
> Iscah got a wrong report probably.


Thank you...cheers

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> That does not seem to be the issue. That looks like a bug. do not worry.
> 
> I do not think 12th May was covered. There's another person who posted yesterday that he did not get invited with 12th May
> 
> 
> Iscah got a wrong report probably.


There is AN.INVITE for 18th May DOE for 70 points, in immitracker, his username is aaroume, please check. there cannot be 2 versions in 2 different sources consistent unless it is truth, however there is no invite for 20th May DOE.

So there is an invite till 18th May.


----------



## debeash

srijai said:


> I'm pretty sure that we all are talking about the 70 pointers and the visa DOE
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


My bad... just was trying to reason for the skip in dates...it must be a wrong data, as it clearly states it is unofficial and may there was some mistake in the dates published..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Oz_man said:


> There is AN.INVITE for 18th May DOE for 70 points, in immitracker, his username is aaroume, please check. there cannot be 2 versions in 2 different sources consistent unless it is truth, however there is no invite for 20th May DOE.
> 
> So there is an invite till 18th May.


Now you have me worried...    

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

debeash said:


> Now you have me worried...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


yup,
please visit myimmitracker website under 189 EOI, 18th DOE for 261111 is highlighted in green, that is the last invite, next one, 20th DOE is in yellow.


----------



## rohansharma123

debeash said:


> Now you have me worried...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Does this means 18th May is last to get the Invite? In this forum we have 12 May and another 18th May. I am assuming 12 as base and 18th May as nice to have .


----------



## prashant_wase

rohansharma123 said:


> Does this means 18th May is last to get the Invite? In this forum we have 12 May and another 18th May. I am assuming 12 as base and 18th May as nice to have .


See here









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

prashant_wase said:


> See here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


so 18th May invite turns out to be indeed true( in probability it is ), it brings up question why one of forum member with 12th May DOE, did not receive the invite from skill select? very strange.


----------



## rohansharma123

*Ict*

if this is true then it is Good news for all of us. Not sure, why May 12th be a challenge.


----------



## srijai

All, my details again and I haven't got the invite...

Eoi initially submitted:12/05/2017

Eoi last submitted:09/08/2016 (not sure why this date here...I only logged in during 8th Aug round to check the status)

Date of effect.12/05/2017

Not sure what's happening!!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rohansharma123

*Ict*

This is strange. can you check your skill set account for 189..? any correspondence there or better post screen shot here or other source of information is not valid.


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> so 18th May invite turns out to be indeed true( in probability it is ), it brings up question why one of forum member with 12th May DOE, did not receive the invite from skill select? very strange.



What makes you think that it is true?

Because of immitracker?. One lazy click of a button is enough for that.

We have multiple people here who have not got invite beyond 11th of May.


Immitracker is not a authenticated source of information all the time.


----------



## Oz_man

rohansharma123 said:


> This is strange. can you check your skill set account for 189..? any correspondence there or better post screen shot here or other source of information is not valid.


 yes, can you please share screenshot, masking personal detail if possible, because it is unbelievable it may happen, as invitation process is fully automated.

what are you planning to do as next step, if it indeed confirmed 18th May DOE is last invite?


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> What makes you think that it is true?
> 
> Because of immitracker?. One lazy click of a button is enough for that.
> 
> We have multiple people here who have not got invite beyond 11th of May.
> 
> 
> Immitracker is not a authenticated source of information all the time.


well I hope it may be the case, but there is another website isech also consistent with immitracker version DOE, hence the concern.


----------



## Welshtone

Oz_man said:


> well I hope it may be the case, but there is another website isech also consistent with immitracker version DOE, hence the concern.


My money is on 18th May being a false result - it is not confirmed - whereas no invite for a 12th May 65 point EOI is confirmed, as far as I am concerned

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> well I hope it may be the case, but there is another website isech also consistent with immitracker version DOE, hence the concern.


I hope you are putting some thoughts into this.

We have real people confirming here that they did not get invite!
The queue does not skip people. and not multiple people for sure.


Iscah is the other website you are referring to and they must have used immitracker ( as it is *mostly* reliable. )

I trust people in this forum who are responding promptly than any other tracker or post without source.


----------



## Oz_man

Welshtone said:


> My money is on 18th May being a false result - it is not confirmed - whereas no invite for a 12th May 65 point EOI is confirmed, as far as I am concerned
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


I think it should be 12th May 70 point EOI? and not 65, which we are referring to.


----------



## prashant_wase

Welshtone said:


> My money is on 18th May being a false result - it is not confirmed - whereas no invite for a 12th May 65 point EOI is confirmed, as far as I am concerned
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Screenshot attached bro.. Inmitracker.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

prashant_wase said:


> Screenshot attached bro.. Inmitracker..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Immitracker != Golden source.

That same guy has two EOI's

one for 2631 and this one for 2611. I do not trust that profile itself.


DOE for 70 points is 11th May or 12th May early morning. But not after that.

There's no reason why the queue would move that far ahead in the first place.


False optimism is terrible.


----------



## prashant_wase

ngenhit said:


> Immitracker != Golden source.
> 
> That same guy has two EOI's
> 
> one for 2631 and this one for 2611. I do not trust that profile itself.
> 
> 
> DOE for 70 points is 11th May or 12th May early morning. But not after that.
> 
> There's no reason why the queue would move that far ahead in the first place.
> 
> 
> False optimism is terrible.


Oh is that so... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

Oz_man said:


> I think it should be 12th May 70 point EOI? and not 65, which we are referring to.


yes, 70 point, - ISCAH just took the date from IMMITRACKER - ISCAH says unconfirmed.

Regards

Tony


----------



## mohitkashyap

Well, ISCAH updated to 70 points – 11/05/2017 which is correct, not sure why people spread false news/rumors for 18th May.


----------



## prashant_wase

mohitkashyap said:


> Well, ISCAH updated to 70 points – 11/05/2017 which is correct, not sure why people spread false news/rumors for 18th May.


It was proved, was not false, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Oz_man said:


> so 18th May invite turns out to be indeed true( in probability it is ), it brings up question why one of forum member with 12th May DOE, did not receive the invite from skill select? very strange.


Refer this.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

Please note - it is not appropriate to post Immitracker images on the forum. 

Thank you.


----------



## prashant_wase

kaju said:


> Please note - it is not appropriate to post Immitracker images on the forum.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks mate.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

When is next invitation round in September?


----------



## NB

Oz_man said:


> When is next invitation round in September?


Not yet announced

Maybe 1st Wednesday or 2nd Wednesday of September 

Let's see

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> Not yet announced
> 
> Maybe 1st Wednesday or 2nd Wednesday of September
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Cheers


Does it follow every alternate Wednesday?


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Does it follow every alternate Wednesday?


Let's see

Some are of the opinion it does
I believe it may not be so

Let's see

Every one is predicting based on past data, but this year a lot of old traditions are being broken

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Oz_man said:


> When is next invitation round in September?


As the fin year has begun I would expect the fortnight Wed logic to work.. they don't usually deviate unless there is a tech glitch..

The year started with a delayed week which was a surprise but thereafter the same logic has worked so far.

Thus, 6th Sep 2017 / 20th and so forth.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

newbienz said:


> Let's see
> 
> Some are of the opinion it does
> I believe it may not be so
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Every one is predicting based on past data, but this year a lot of old traditions are being broken
> 
> Cheers



It has been following 14 days between invites Since April 2016 - when they started this invite per fortnight consistently.

It has been a fixed interval for the entire last cycle as well, except for once case which went to 15 days, and was corrected right back in the next round in last year.

Only exceptions are the cycle starts, which are policy dependent. Therefore, could be more than or less than 14 days. The legislation has to be published and approved before they can start inviting anybody!. Otherwise it is pretty much the same train of invites. This cycle started on 12th July, and will continue invites at 12th July + 14 * (n-1) days, with n = 1,2,3,4,....20 rounds


----------



## anikatyayan

Hi,

I have lodged EOI with 65 points for ICT BA 261111, however do not think that will get invitation at these points, i also cannot increase my points as have 6 years of work experience which was deducted by ACS in skill assessment. So now i want to file 489 and want to know which state provides that, as per my search NSW's regional area do not have BA, South Aus is asking for 80 points ( i will get 75 only including 10 for state nomination for 489) , victoria has min work ex of 5 years...Can anyone point me in any direction which may help me


----------



## ngenhit

anikatyayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 65 points for ICT BA 261111, however do not think that will get invitation at these points, i also cannot increase my points as have 6 years of work experience which was deducted by ACS in skill assessment. So now i want to file 489 and want to know which state provides that, as per my search NSW's regional area do not have BA, South Aus is asking for 80 points ( i will get 75 only including 10 for state nomination for 489) , victoria has min work ex of 5 years...Can anyone point me in any direction which may help me


Why are you looking for 489 and not 190?


----------



## molaboy

ngenhit said:


> It has been following 14 days between invites Since April 2016 - when they started this invite per fortnight consistently.
> 
> It has been a fixed interval for the entire last cycle as well, except for once case which went to 15 days, and was corrected right back in the next round in last year.
> 
> Only exceptions are the cycle starts, which are policy dependent. Therefore, could be more than or less than 14 days. The legislation has to be published and approved before they can start inviting anybody!. Otherwise it is pretty much the same train of invites. This cycle started on 12th July, and will continue invites at 12th July + 14 * (n-1) days, with n = 1,2,3,4,....20 rounds


hi ngenhit, im interested to know what happened on your case. because sept 16 is quite a long time ago for you not to be invited. did the quota got filled by early last year or just enormous backlog?


----------



## dilanjan

molaboy said:


> hi ngenhit, im interested to know what happened on your case. because sept 16 is quite a long time ago for you not to be invited. did the quota got filled by early last year or just enormous backlog?



YES ngenhit please tell us about you case, because I'm also as you are 65 points and logded EOI on 6th Oct 2016.. Still waiting waiting and waiting............... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. When will we see a green light??


----------



## FFacs

dilanjan said:


> YES ngenhit please tell us about you case, because I'm also as you are 65 points and logded EOI on 6th Oct 2016.. Still waiting waiting and waiting............... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. When will we see a green light??


If the 1000 per round quota doesn't get lifted, I have to question if any skill will get down to 65 points.


----------



## fmshihab

anikatyayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 65 points for ICT BA 261111, however do not think that will get invitation at these points, i also cannot increase my points as have 6 years of work experience which was deducted by ACS in skill assessment. So now i want to file 489 and want to know which state provides that, as per my search NSW's regional area do not have BA, South Aus is asking for 80 points ( i will get 75 only including 10 for state nomination for 489) , victoria has min work ex of 5 years...Can anyone point me in any direction which may help me



You can try for Tasmania. They are open for ICT BA 489.


----------



## marb

Any idea on EOI's till which dates are completed invitation ?


----------



## anikatyayan

fmshihab said:


> You can try for Tasmania. They are open for ICT BA 489.


Thanks Shihab. Will try this. I also have a family member who is ready to sponsor me for 489 . Any idea whether 65 + 10 points for sponsorship=75 points will be invited after how many rounds?


----------



## dilanjan

Guys in immitracker what is meant by Inactive EOIs


----------



## joshua1729

dilanjan said:


> YES ngenhit please tell us about you case, because I'm also as you are 65 points and logded EOI on 6th Oct 2016.. Still waiting waiting and waiting............... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. When will we see a green light??


The 65 point queue is somewhere around August 2016 (don't remember the exact date, but around the 20th). Hence anyone with 65 points and an EOI after that date, is yet to be invited.

Currently the queue is at 70 pts on May 11th (or 18th). It will take around Nov or so for the queue to catch up with the rounds. Post that is when we can see the 65 point move. 

However, I don't see it moving by too much this year.


----------



## ninizhang522

Just want to update you guys:
I have lodged my EOI on 12th May with 70 points but yet to receive the invitation. Don't know why ppl reckon that current queue is 70 points on May 18th.


----------



## NB

ninizhang522 said:


> Just want to update you guys:
> I have lodged my EOI on 12th May with 70 points but yet to receive the invitation. Don't know why ppl reckon that current queue is 70 points on May 18th.


There is a lot of confusion in the 23rd August round

It's better to wait for the official results to be published to know the actual cutoffs

Cheers


----------



## ngenhit

View attachment 81554


dilanjan said:


> YES ngenhit please tell us about you case, because I'm also as you are 65 points and logded EOI on 6th Oct 2016.. Still waiting waiting and waiting............... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. When will we see a green light??


The 65 points queue is stuck at 11th of August , 2016. And, my EOI (with 65) was lodged in September. Now I've 70 points. so I'm expecting my invite in October 1st round.

It might start clearing up by December 2017, with 7-10 days per round if the invites are 1000/round and , 78 invites for BA per round.


I'm tracking the 2611 very closely, and use a simulated tracker based on prior trends. So rough timelines would be:










* This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


----------



## ngenhit

ninizhang522 said:


> Just want to update you guys:
> I have lodged my EOI on 12th May with 70 points but yet to receive the invitation. Don't know why ppl reckon that current queue is 70 points on May 18th.


It is stuck at 11th of May. Not 18th, the idea that the queue moved to 18th May was due to a faulty immitracker entry, which has been cleared I believe.

You will get the invite in the next round.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> If the 1000 per round quota doesn't get lifted, I have to question if any skill will get down to 65 points.


Even if no other skills are going to touch 65, 2611 would. 

This occupation code is one of the few codes which has an year long queue for 65. Everything else will be running at 70 as their 65's are new EOIs and the 1000 limitation will force those invites to go to 489's. But an EOI lodged with 65 points today is a waste of effort, as it would take 2 years or more to clear up the 1100+ EOI's in the system with 65 points till date

ICT - BA /SA has enough queue to fully use up the yearly quota and to fully use 78 invites per round through the year, without getting affected by the 1000/round limitation.


----------



## molaboy

ngenhit said:


> Even if no other skills are going to touch 65, 2611 would.
> 
> This occupation code is one of the few codes which has an year long queue for 65. Everything else will be running at 70 as their 65's are new EOIs and the 1000 limitation will force those invites to go to 489's. But an EOI lodged with 65 points today is a waste of effort, as it would take 2 years or more to clear up the 1100+ EOI's in the system with 65 points till date
> 
> ICT - BA /SA has enough queue to fully use up the yearly quota and to fully use 78 invites per round through the year, without getting affected by the 1000/round limitation.


sad but i think there is some truth to this..

I really want to go to Melbourne or Sydney, can I get SS from Adelaide and still go to those 2?


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> Even if no other skills are going to touch 65, 2611 would.
> 
> This occupation code is one of the few codes which has an year long queue for 65. Everything else will be running at 70 as their 65's are new EOIs and the 1000 limitation will force those invites to go to 489's. But an EOI lodged with 65 points today is a waste of effort, as it would take 2 years or more to clear up the 1100+ EOI's in the system with 65 points till date
> 
> ICT - BA /SA has enough queue to fully use up the yearly quota and to fully use 78 invites per round through the year, without getting affected by the 1000/round limitation.


Last year some 65 pointers were invited, the year before even 60 pointers were touched... 

i would mostly agree with the above, if you want to secure the invite - you need 70, if you want a quick invite, 75.


----------



## ngenhit

molaboy said:


> sad but i think there is some truth to this..
> 
> I really want to go to Melbourne or Sydney, can I get SS from Adelaide and still go to those 2?


Adelaide is in SA. if you get an invite from SA, you are bound to work there in that state for 2 years from the entry date.

If you do not, there are no legal implications. But no one knows what policy would come, and what the future implications would be. Especially, for the subsequent PR extension/ Citizenship grant. If you are not going to stay in Australia beyond 5 years for sure, then I guess that is an okay path.


----------



## molaboy

ngenhit said:


> Adelaide is in SA. if you get an invite from SA, you are bound to work there in that state for 2 years from the entry date.
> 
> If you do not, there are no legal implications. But no one knows what policy would come, and what the future implications would be. Especially, for the subsequent PR extension/ Citizenship grant. If you are not going to stay in Australia beyond 5 years for sure, then I guess that is an okay path.


I guess it's just a waiting game for 65 pointers, it's either we make it this year or be selected first as backlogs next year. either way i think we can still make it to lala land.  I'm not rushing so I decided to wait it out that complicate things doing SS which I don't really have plan on staying, except of course in Victoria. All the best to us.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> I guess it's just a waiting game for 65 pointers, it's either we make it this year or be selected first as backlogs next year. either way i think we can still make it to lala land.  I'm not rushing so I decided to wait it out that complicate things doing SS which I don't really have plan on staying, except of course in Victoria. All the best to us.


I highly doubt that if you miss this year, next year would be any different. 

With 65 points VIC and NSW are both potentially possible...


----------



## vaninder

Hello all,
This is my first post.
I filed my SI 189 Visa on 21st of August,2017 (submitted PCC and Medical as well). I have applied for System Analyst 261112 (with overall 75 points - don't know whether it makes any difference after invitation). I am single so no dependent, working in the same organization since beginning, other reports are normal. According to me my case is quite straight and no complications. Based on the current scenario, how long does it take to get a grant. 
I registered myself in myimmitracker 5 days ago.

Any idea ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> That's great mate. Hopefully you will get your grant soon !
> 
> Been busy lately, so not much in expatforum.


Hey mate.. hope you are doing well.

I got an "immi assessment commence" mail today...almost after a month of lodgement... Adelaide has been allocated...

I had lodged on 30th July 2017, front uploaded all docs..

Fingers crossed now, is this a good sign ?? 
Any experiences you would like to share ? Is direct grant still possible ?? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hey mate.. hope you are doing well.
> 
> I got an "immi assessment commence" mail today...almost after a month of lodgement... Adelaide has been allocated...
> 
> I had lodged on 30th July 2017, front uploaded all docs..
> 
> Fingers crossed now, is this a good sign ??
> Any experiences you would like to share ? Is direct grant still possible ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The moment you get a mail from the CO, you don't have a direct grant

But anyways that's just a term of no significance as such

Some COs like to announce themselves, some don't

Either ways it is not a milestone.

You have to now wait for the next CO contact or grant as the case maybe

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> The moment you get a mail from the CO, you don't have a direct grant
> 
> But anyways that's just a term of no significance as such
> 
> Some COs like to announce themselves, some don't
> 
> Either ways it is not a milestone.
> 
> You have to now wait for the next CO contact or grant as the case maybe
> 
> Cheers


Yes it isn't a milestone.

Apparently direct grant can happen even with or without an immi assessment commence mail
considering I lodged a "complete application" on 30th July 2017 and I haven't really been asked for a missing doc or clarification.

The status in immiaccount is still received and guess that's all that matters. 

However will let Zaback and others corroborate. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vaninder said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first post.
> I filed my SI 189 Visa on 21st of August,2017 (submitted PCC and Medical as well). I have applied for System Analyst 261112 (with overall 75 points - don't know whether it makes any difference after invitation). I am single so no dependent, working in the same organization since beginning, other reports are normal. According to me my case is quite straight and no complications. Based on the current scenario, how long does it take to get a grant.
> I registered myself in myimmitracker 5 days ago.
> 
> Any idea ?


Vaninder.. we have a dedicated WhatsApp group for 2611 for people who have submitted EOI or are further ahead in the process..

Unfortunately as you are new u cant send or receive PMs .. once u can send PMs.. please send me your number if you would like to join..

I will get u added... Link cant be shared as its conflicting and will be removed. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl

Does anyone know the timelines for VIC SS with 65 points (including SS points)? Do they respond faster than NSW?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

Pkarl said:


> Does anyone know the timelines for VIC SS with 65 points (including SS points)? Do they respond faster than NSW?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I for one submitted with VIC SS 70 points last month, no response yet.


----------



## Pkarl

molaboy said:


> I for one submitted with VIC SS 70 points last month, no response yet.


Yikes... I hope they reply sooner!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

I submitted my EOI last year Oct with 70 points (including ss points) still no reply. Their timing is highly unpredictable.


----------



## sagaram

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Vaninder.. we have a dedicated WhatsApp group for 2611 for people who have submitted EOI or are further ahead in the process..
> 
> Unfortunately as you are new u cant send or receive PMs .. once u can send PMs.. please send me your number if you would like to join..
> 
> I will get u added... Link cant be shared as its conflicting and will be removed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I want to join the Whatsapp group. 
I am a new member to Expatforum and dont find a PM option. 
How can I join the Whatsapp group? 
When will I get the PM option and where will I see it?
Is there an alternate way to join the group?


----------



## molaboy

dilanjan said:


> I submitted my EOI last year Oct with 70 points (including ss points) still no reply. Their timing is highly unpredictable.


darn...

189 65 points, backlog is sept-16

170 70 points, backlog is oct-16

sad me


----------



## neyson

molaboy said:


> darn...
> 
> 
> 
> 189 65 points, backlog is sept-16
> 
> 
> 
> 170 70 points, backlog is oct-16
> 
> 
> 
> sad me




189 65 pts backlog is from 13 August 16 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

wrong thread.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> darn...
> 
> 189 65 points, backlog is sept-16
> 
> 170 70 points, backlog is oct-16
> 
> sad me


did you mean 190? 

I am not sure if there is a backlog at all, states tend to be very picky, they pick those they like (based on their criteria), however, if VIC is following NSW in their approach, higher pointers would get invite relatively quick...


----------



## dilanjan

andreyx108b said:


> did you mean 190?
> 
> I am not sure if there is a backlog at all, states tend to be very picky, they pick those they like (based on their criteria), however, if VIC is following NSW in their approach, higher pointers would get invite relatively quick...


It is considered that NSW is generally slow in processing, and this time I heard they prioritize high pointers who have higher marks for English (20 Points in IELTS)


----------



## andreyx108b

dilanjan said:


> It is considered that NSW is generally slow in processing, and this time I heard they prioritize high pointers who have higher marks for English (20 Points in IELTS)


well, after the initial invite, and application to NSW for approval, they tend to get applications processed within 6 weeks... 

They usually start inviting in August/September, so we should see some invites soon i am sure.


----------



## SankYash

molaboy said:


> I for one submitted with VIC SS 70 points last month, no response yet.


I have applied for 189 and 190 ( ICT 261111 ) both on 08/08/2017 as per below points but no response from either of the state sponsorship yet . 

189 - 70 points
190 (Vic and NSW) -75 points. 


For 189 , going by the trend for 70 pointers , I guess it will be 3 more rounds going by backlog clearance and 78 applications @ 70 points per round (Oct 2017) but surprisingly State sponsorship is also taking its own sweet time.

:fingerscrossed: for 189 though !!!


----------



## Oz_man

23rd Aug Skill Select results updated:

Last DOE: 11th May 9:58 PM was the last invite sent out.

Only 1262 Invitations remaining for this year, with over 2 months back log for 70 pointers.


----------



## Oz_man

For Sep Invitation round, it is updated as staggering 1750 invitations to be issued for 189, 

I think it is a significant increase from standard 1000 invites earlier??


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> For Sep Invitation round, it is updated as staggering 1750 invitations to be issued for 189,
> 
> I think it is a significant increase from standard 1000 invites earlier??


Will this increase ICT BA invites from 78 to atleast 90 or 100? or will not change anything for us?

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

reyno_obrien said:


> Will this increase ICT BA invites from 78 to atleast 90 or 100? or will not change anything for us?
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Changes absolutely nothing until your occupation gets down to the 65 point invitations

Regards

Tony


----------



## joshua1729

Welshtone said:


> Changes absolutely nothing until your occupation gets down to the 65 point invitations
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Why does it change nothing? If the overall 189 cap has increased by 75%, and we assume equal proportion increase for every job code under 189, 

For 2611 we get 78 invites per round
- at 75% increase = 136 invites for the next 2 rounds
- at 50% increase = 117 invites for the next 2 rounds
- at 25% increase = 97 invites for the next 2 rounds. 

So if there is any increase in the per round cap for 2611, it will change things because the queue will move faster. And if the inflow of applications subsequently doesn't increase at the same rate as the possible increase outflow, we are looking at the backlog getting cleared at a faster rate.

Of course if the 750 additional 189 invites that are to be sent out in the upcoming rounds, do not get allocated to 2611 at all, then yes it changes nothing for people under 2611


----------



## Oz_man

joshua1729 said:


> Why does it change nothing? If the overall 189 cap has increased by 75%, and we assume equal proportion increase for every job code under 189,
> 
> For 2611 we get 78 invites per round
> - at 75% increase = 136 invites for the next 2 rounds
> - at 50% increase = 117 invites for the next 2 rounds
> - at 25% increase = 97 invites for the next 2 rounds.
> 
> So if there is any increase in the per round cap for 2611, it will change things because the queue will move faster. And if the inflow of applications subsequently doesn't increase at the same rate as the possible increase outflow, we are looking at the backlog getting cleared at a faster rate.
> 
> Of course if the 750 additional 189 invites that are to be sent out in the upcoming rounds, do not get allocated to 2611 at all, then yes it changes nothing for people under 2611




Based on below math:

For 2611 we get 78 invites per round
- at 75% increase = 136 invites for the next 2 rounds

Should we expect ITA's to be issued till DOE, 1st Week of July , in next invitation round?


----------



## swak_2411

Hi All,

I have urgent query regarding ACS skill assessment letter. My ACS business analyst skill assessment was done 2 years back through a MARA agent. Now that assessment letter is expired. I have reassess it to gain further experience. This time I want to do it by myself not through the agent. I have assessment letter with reference number but I dont have ACS login details which was used at the first place by the agent.

What is the way around here? I only want to add further experience into my assessment letter and I haven't changed organization and designation since then.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB

swak_2411 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have urgent query regarding ACS skill assessment letter. My ACS business analyst skill assessment was done 2 years back through a MARA agent. Now that assessment letter is expired. I have reassess it to gain further experience. This time I want to do it by myself not through the agent. I have assessment letter with reference number but I dont have ACS login details which was used at the first place by the agent.
> 
> What is the way around here? I only want to add further experience into my assessment letter and I haven't changed organization and designation since then.
> 
> Please suggest.


Drop an email to ACS on [email protected] giving complete details that you have of your previous case

They are very prompt and efficient and you should get a solution in a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## swak_2411

Hi All,

I have one more query regarding my spouse assessment letter through ACS. It has been expired last month. Now in order to gain 5 points for partner skills , does she have to reassess or once assessed letter along with the IELTS score would work?

Please suggest.


----------



## sharma1981

swak_2411 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one more query regarding my spouse assessment letter through ACS. It has been expired last month. Now in order to gain 5 points for partner skills , does she have to reassess or once assessed letter along with the IELTS score would work?
> 
> Please suggest.


Anything expired before invite is no longer valid. Get re-assessed asap


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> Based on below math:
> 
> For 2611 we get 78 invites per round
> - at 75% increase = 136 invites for the next 2 rounds
> 
> Should we expect ITA's to be issued till DOE, 1st Week of July , in next invitation round?


It would be great if such a thing happens. but i dont see that happening since the increase in cap is more to accommodate non-pro rata occupations i guess. Hence this will not affect our Occupation 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joshua1729

reyno_obrien said:


> It would be great if such a thing happens. but i dont see that happening since the increase in cap is more to accommodate non-pro rata occupations i guess. Hence this will not affect our Occupation


Oh... Yeah if it is only for non-pro rata job codes.. then that would be bad for us .. in the sense we won't benefit ..

But I guess everyone is just speculating at this point, and we will have a better idea once the next round on September 6th is out. 

Has a 189 invite cap been raised before ? If so how did it affect 2611?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sagaram said:


> I want to join the Whatsapp group.
> I am a new member to Expatforum and dont find a PM option.
> How can I join the Whatsapp group?
> When will I get the PM option and where will I see it?
> Is there an alternate way to join the group?


I think you should see the option in few days if u have joined recently... or after posting few comments i think the PM option is enabled...

If u click on my name u will see the message option.. mssg me then please with your number and i will get u added....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> It would be great if such a thing happens. but i dont see that happening since the increase in cap is more to accommodate non-pro rata occupations i guess. Hence this will not affect our Occupation
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:



Does that mean then it will be a long wait for July DOE, with ITA expected only by Dec end or Jan 2018?


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Why does it change nothing? If the overall 189 cap has increased by 75%, and we assume equal proportion increase for every job code under 189,
> 
> For 2611 we get 78 invites per round
> - at 75% increase = 136 invites for the next 2 rounds
> - at 50% increase = 117 invites for the next 2 rounds
> - at 25% increase = 97 invites for the next 2 rounds.
> 
> So if there is any increase in the per round cap for 2611, it will change things because the queue will move faster. And if the inflow of applications subsequently doesn't increase at the same rate as the possible increase outflow, we are looking at the backlog getting cleared at a faster rate.
> 
> Of course if the 750 additional 189 invites that are to be sent out in the upcoming rounds, do not get allocated to 2611 at all, then yes it changes nothing for people under 2611



The Pro rata cap is based on a fixed percentage per round for *all* of the pro rated codes.

This year it is, 5%. 78 ~= 5% of 1574. You can validate yourself. The DIBP estimates that they would do 20 rounds of pro rated codes this year. Last year it was 4% over 25(+1) rounds.

There is no other conspiracy or math behind it.

Do not have false optimism.


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> The Pro rata cap is based on a fixed percentage per round for *all* of the pro rated codes.
> 
> This year it is, 5%. 78 ~= 5% of 1574. You can validate yourself. The DIBP estimates that they would do 20 rounds of pro rated codes this year. Last year it was 4% over 25(+1) rounds.
> 
> There is no other conspiracy or math behind it.
> 
> Do not have false optimism.


Okay so basically what you're saying is the additional 750 189-invites that are going to be sent out will not be for our job codes as the pro-rata cap is already fixed. This is a fair reason. I did state this was a possibility, but I couldn't account for a reason why this would happen as it wasn't mentioned earlier. 

In either case optimism hardly changes as it is the matter of September 20 vs October 4th in my case. A matter of a fortnight doesn't really change things too much in the larger scheme of things


----------



## mohsin.s

Good Morning All,

I applied for 189 on 2-Jun-2016 , ICT Business Analyst .
As for 6th September the Number of invites also have been increased to 1760 , 
what is the possibility that I can expect invite keeping in mind that last month there was a jump of more than 30 + days for the invites.

Thanks,
Code 261111 : ICT Business Analyst
Age 31 points
Points - 70 
DOE - 2-Jun-2017


----------



## espionage

Does system analyst require at least 70 point to apply 189?


----------



## NB

espionage said:


> Does system analyst require at least 70 point to apply 189?


No Anzsco code need more then 60 points to apply under 189

Whether you will be invited or not is another question

Cheers


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi,

My EOI is 28th May 2017 with 70 points.
I strongly hope I will get invite on 6th Sep Round.

I have a doubt:
My current passport expires on 28th April 2018 (8 months validity left).
I am an Indian citizen currently based in Singapore.

Should I renew my passport after Lodging Visa, doing my PCC and Medicals (Post 6th Sep Invite) or should i apply for renewal and wait for it to happen before I do my PCC, Medicals and lodging of Visa.


Can somebody please help here to clear my doubt.


----------



## joshua1729

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI is 28th May 2017 with 70 points.
> I strongly hope I will get invite on 6th Sep Round.
> 
> I have a doubt:
> My current passport expires on 28th April 2018 (8 months validity left).
> I am an Indian citizen currently based in Singapore.
> 
> Should I renew my passport after Lodging Visa, doing my PCC and Medicals (Post 6th Sep Invite) or should i apply for renewal and wait for it to happen before I do my PCC, Medicals and lodging of Visa.
> 
> 
> Can somebody please help here to clear my doubt.



If I were you, I would apply for a new passport. I don't know about Singapore, but when I lived in Kuwait it would take about a week to get it renewed. Most countries usually fuss about passports having a validity of less than 6 months, and you have to renew it anyways. Might as well do it before you submit all documents


----------



## Raj2030

I see most of the people who do skill assessment go for 261111 and only a few people get choose 261112, Does it mean 261111 has more privilege than 261112 in application lounge or securing a job in Australia?


----------



## Phattu_tota

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI is 28th May 2017 with 70 points.
> I strongly hope I will get invite on 6th Sep Round.
> 
> I have a doubt:
> My current passport expires on 28th April 2018 (8 months validity left).
> I am an Indian citizen currently based in Singapore.
> 
> Should I renew my passport after Lodging Visa, doing my PCC and Medicals (Post 6th Sep Invite) or should i apply for renewal and wait for it to happen before I do my PCC, Medicals and lodging of Visa.
> 
> 
> Can somebody please help here to clear my doubt.


Yes, better to get renewed. You would want to have new passport details in grant and also avoid paperwork again in changing passport details after visa grant / during visa process


----------



## prashant_wase

mohsin.s said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I applied for 189 on 2-Jun-2016 , ICT Business Analyst .
> As for 6th September the Number of invites also have been increased to 1760 ,
> what is the possibility that I can expect invite keeping in mind that last month there was a jump of more than 30 + days for the invites.
> 
> Thanks,
> Code 261111 : ICT Business Analyst
> Age 31 points
> Points - 70
> DOE - 2-Jun-2017


Very sure, 6th round.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

What are the chances for 28th May Eoi wid 70 points...in 6th Sep round.


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Also how much time to get Grant after Visa lodge(post invite).


----------



## varununi7

Raj2030 said:


> I see most of the people who do skill assessment go for 261111 and only a few people get choose 261112, Does it mean 261111 has more privilege than 261112 in application lounge or securing a job in Australia?




This is just to get into a job code that either has lower point entry or has invites left. Nothing to do with securing job etc.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Also how much time to get Grant after Visa lodge(post invite).




Current DIBP estimates are from 11-8 months after applications are lodged!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> What are the chances for 28th May Eoi wid 70 points...in 6th Sep round.




Mayb ull have to wait for a round or two. All D best!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Phattu_tota said:


> Yes, better to get renewed. You would want to have new passport details in grant and also avoid paperwork again in changing passport details after visa grant / during visa process




Second that. Get it renewed ASAP before u file ur visa application.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

I think in the last round 29 days were covered.....so in ideal scenario atleast 20 days should be covered in this round...


----------



## FFacs

Raj2030 said:


> I see most of the people who do skill assessment go for 261111 and only a few people get choose 261112, Does it mean 261111 has more privilege than 261112 in application lounge or securing a job in Australia?


These two codes share the same 189 pool, so no difference for 189. 190 is another story. NSW, for instance, had some weird stuff going on last year inviting some of the programmer skills more than others, despite them being pretty much identical. I'm unsure if this applied for 2611xx. Personally I just went for the one that I felt was a more accurate match.


----------



## prashant_wase

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> What are the chances for 28th May Eoi wid 70 points...in 6th Sep round.


Sure today's round.. U should get all the best.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin.s

Get Ready Guys , 10 Minutes to go.

Best of Luck !!


----------



## mohsin.s

HI,

Guys please update as you start receiving the invitations.

Thanks


----------



## Phattu_tota

prashant_wase said:


> Sure today's round.. U should get all the best..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


both of you should get...ATB


----------



## prashant_wase

Phattu_tota said:


> both of you should get...ATB


Waiting mode on... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV

prashant_wase said:


> Waiting mode on...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


All the best mate. You should get it anytime now


----------



## joshua1729

prashant_wase said:


> Waiting mode on...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It will come, and will be well worth the wait!


----------



## reyno_obrien

Anyone got invite? Pls post immediately..


----------



## joshua1729

Responses on the September EOI thread are slow as well. Maybe it's a system thing and it is taking longer than usual


----------



## mohsin.s

Yupeeee ,,, I Got the invite ,

Thanks
ICT Business Analyst
DOA - 2-Jun-2016


----------



## prashant_wase

Just received 189 invite.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amol_iiet

Got an invite..

Date-01-Jun-2017 
70 Points


----------



## joshua1729

mohsin.s said:


> Yupeeee ,,, I Got the invite ,
> 
> Thanks
> ICT Business Analyst
> DOA - 2-Jun-2016


Congratulations!!!


----------



## reyno_obrien

mohsin.s said:


> Yupeeee ,,, I Got the invite ,
> 
> Thanks
> ICT Business Analyst
> DOA - 2-Jun-2016


U mean 2nd june 2017 DOE?


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

28 May , 70 points....Got the invite.


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Just received 189 invite..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


70 points, SA 27/5/17

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV

Congrats to those who got invites. Keep updating guys.


----------



## reyno_obrien

prashant_wase said:


> prashant_wase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received 189 invite..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 70 points, SA 27/5/17
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Anyone later than 2nd june got invite?


----------



## joshua1729

So 02/06/2017 is the last invite as of now on the forum. Immitracker has a confirmed EOI of 05/06/2017.


----------



## Oz_man

joshua1729 said:


> So 02/06/2017 is the last invite as of now on the forum. Immitracker has a confirmed EOI of 05/06/2017.


It is very slooooooow movement of queue then, if 2nd June DOE is last invite, as it has barely moved 15 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all invited!

05/06 seems to be the cutoff for now


----------



## joshua1729

Oz_man said:


> It is very slooooooow movement of queue then, if 2nd June DOE is last invite, as it has barely moved 15 days.


I dont think it is that slow. Last was May 12, so it is about 20+ days. Plus I think he queue density was higher between these dates i.e. May 12 - Jun 5 - based on the no. of entries in immi tracker. 

But it appears as though the increased quota of 750 189s that were added, none of them came to our job code as some folks on this thread correctly predicted.


----------



## prashant_wase

Oz_man said:


> It is very slooooooow movement of queue then, if 2nd June DOE is last invite, as it has barely moved 15 days.


Yes, I know a guy got on 5th June... Its the latest as of now.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

Dear friends congratulations for those who got invitations. Could you please update ur status in immitracker. That would be helpful for others whom are waiting


----------



## Oz_man

joshua1729 said:


> I dont think it is that slow. Last was May 12, so it is about 20+ days. Plus I think he queue density was higher between these dates i.e. May 12 - Jun 5 - based on the no. of entries in immi tracker.
> 
> But it appears as though the increased quota of 750 189s that were added, none of them came to our job code as some folks on this thread correctly predicted.



Okay, I think I may not make it in next round then,as my DOE is 10th July,and avg queue movement is 20 days...


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 02/06/2017 is the last invite as of now on the forum. Immitracker has a confirmed EOI of 05/06/2017.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very slooooooow movement of queue then, if 2nd June DOE is last invite, as it has barely moved 15 days.
Click to expand...

Its 25 days since 11th May if we consider 5th June is the final date.. i hoped it will move more than 10th june.. My Doe is 18th jul. Now will have to hope for 4th oct round.


----------



## churek

ok guys. to those got invites, congrats! now, please withdraw all your 190 EOI.


----------



## prashant_wase

churek said:


> ok guys. to those got invites, congrats! now, please withdraw all your 190 EOI.


Just did it 190, Victoria, got preinvite on 17 August 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

reyno_obrien said:


> Its 25 days since 11th May if we consider 5th June is the final date.. i hoped it will move more than 10th june.. My Doe is 18th jul. Now will have to hope for 4th oct round.


Wasn't it till 18th May last time? So the movement is negligible

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

mrigank_bhushan said:


> reyno_obrien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 25 days since 11th May if we consider 5th June is the final date.. i hoped it will move more than 10th june.. My Doe is 18th jul. Now will have to hope for 4th oct round.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it till 18th May last time? So the movement is negligible
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No it was only till 11th May. Iscah website had wrong info. Skillselect updated as 11th May


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi I have got the invite on 23rd august and I am arranging papers before submitting my immi account form. Is it the right move ? 
2. Do I have to pay complete fees( self + dependent) to enable document submission page?
3. Any suggestions or learning 

Vineet


----------



## Phattu_tota

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi I have got the invite on 23rd august and I am arranging papers before submitting my immi account form. Is it the right move ?
> 2. Do I have to pay complete fees( self + dependent) to enable document submission page?
> 3. Any suggestions or learning
> 
> Vineet


1.) Doesnt matter. You have to do both of them anyway
2.) Yes
3.) Lots of them, well, too hard to describe unless specific queries.


----------



## manish.manipal123

ngenhit said:


> View attachment 81554
> 
> 
> The 65 points queue is stuck at 11th of August , 2016. And, my EOI (with 65) was lodged in September. Now I've 70 points. so I'm expecting my invite in October 1st round.
> 
> It might start clearing up by December 2017, with 7-10 days per round if the invites are 1000/round and , 78 invites for BA per round.
> 
> 
> I'm tracking the 2611 very closely, and use a simulated tracker based on prior trends. So rough timelines would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


Hats off to You Bro.bang on prediction for the invitations.

Regards
Manish


----------



## Meavin2011

ngenhit said:


> View attachment 81554
> 
> 
> The 65 points queue is stuck at 11th of August , 2016. And, my EOI (with 65) was lodged in September. Now I've 70 points. so I'm expecting my invite in October 1st round.
> 
> It might start clearing up by December 2017, with 7-10 days per round if the invites are 1000/round and , 78 invites for BA per round.
> 
> 
> I'm tracking the 2611 very closely, and use a simulated tracker based on prior trends. So rough timelines would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


Excellent analysis ngenhit. Very close this time as well. Please share the updated analysis considering today's results as well.

BTW when is your latest DOE? Are you expecting Invite in 2nd round of Sep or 1st round of Oct?


----------



## Meavin2011

Guys, so 5th June 2017 is the last DOE we have heard for ICT BA Role in today's Invitation round? 

Has anyone heard about any ICT BA case (DOE post 5 June) who got invited during today's round?


----------



## debeash

What was the point score for 5th June invite?...75 or 70?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

ngenhit said:


> View attachment 81554
> 
> 
> The 65 points queue is stuck at 11th of August , 2016. And, my EOI (with 65) was lodged in September. Now I've 70 points. so I'm expecting my invite in October 1st round.
> 
> It might start clearing up by December 2017, with 7-10 days per round if the invites are 1000/round and , 78 invites for BA per round.
> 
> 
> I'm tracking the 2611 very closely, and use a simulated tracker based on prior trends. So rough timelines would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.


How to open this attachment. Curious to see the forecast..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aabukar

joshua1729 said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES ngenhit please tell us about you case, because I'm also as you are 65 points and logded EOI on 6th Oct 2016.. Still waiting waiting and waiting............... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. When will we see a green light??
> 
> 
> 
> The 65 point queue is somewhere around August 2016 (don't remember the exact date, but around the 20th). Hence anyone with 65 points and an EOI after that date, is yet to be invited.
> 
> Currently the queue is at 70 pts on May 11th (or 18th). It will take around Nov or so for the queue to catch up with the rounds. Post that is when we can see the 65 point move.
> 
> However, I don't see it moving by too much this year.
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the forecast and analysis can you please share the excel with us ? 
I have 65 points with DOE 30 March when do you expect I can get invite ? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> View attachment 81554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 65 points queue is stuck at 11th of August , 2016. And, my EOI (with 65) was lodged in September. Now I've 70 points. so I'm expecting my invite in October 1st round.
> 
> 
> 
> It might start clearing up by December 2017, with 7-10 days per round if the invites are 1000/round and , 78 invites for BA per round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tracking the 2611 very closely, and use a simulated tracker based on prior trends. So rough timelines would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast.




Thats way too positive. We will see in november  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SankYash

Congratulations to All those who received the invites .. ICT BA has been a long standing wait ...

Atleast the forecasts are giving a fair picture in terms of when we can expect.


DOE - 08/08/2017 - 70 points .. Expecting - 2nd round of Oct :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ngenhit

Meavin2011 said:


> Excellent analysis ngenhit. Very close this time as well. Please share the updated analysis considering today's results as well.
> 
> BTW when is your latest DOE? Are you expecting Invite in 2nd round of Sep or 1st round of Oct?



Probably in the first week of October.

Will share the latest number after updating the historical ones.


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> Thats way too positive. We will see in november
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Partially, yeah. Expected the 75's to lean down but it has not happened yet. So I have to assume that they are going to follow a similar pattern with reduced effect from now on. Hopefully this wont affect much from round after the next round onwards as the bad EOI's would have gone out by this round, and some by next round. 

Updated timelines based on the recurring peaks of 75 invites at odd rounds: 











* This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast. This is only a forecast, and includes past cyclical trends as well. Past results have been adjusted to reflect the actual dates.


----------



## ngenhit

aabukar said:


> Many thanks for the forecast and analysis can you please share the excel with us ?
> I have 65 points with DOE 30 March when do you expect I can get invite ?
> 
> Thanks



March of 2017?

Do not expect an invite for another year and half probably, maybe even more.


----------



## dilanjan

I m a 65 pointer. EOI DOE is 6th Oct 2016. Will I HV a chance in Nov or Dec this year?


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Partially, yeah. Expected the 75's to lean down but it has not happened yet. So I have to assume that they are going to follow a similar pattern with reduced effect from now on. Hopefully this wont affect much from round after the next round onwards as the bad EOI's would have gone out by this round, and some by next round.
> 
> Updated timelines based on the recurring peaks of 75 invites at odd rounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is a forecast based on both the historic rates and on cyclical adjustments amongst other factors such as the event - ahem - that happened last year in November, and on recent visa changes like tightening of 457 ) in April etc. It was +- 2 days within the actual dates for the past rounds, which have been moved to the correct dates now to make sure that error is corrected in the forecast. This is only a forecast, and includes past cyclical trends as well. Past results have been adjusted to reflect the actual dates.


There are no "2nd invites" currently being issued I think, as 1) all expired EOIs still eligible from last year have already been invited at 70+ points and 2) we're not yet at 60 days from the first round from this year. That 60 day marker from those invited 12th July is 10th Sept. We should therefore expect that some of those 2nd invites start cropping up once again as of next round. This could have a minor impact, or maybe more severe. It could just push 65 points off the edge of this year....


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> There are no "2nd invites" currently being issued I think, as 1) all expired EOIs still eligible from last year have already been invited at 70+ points and 2) we're not yet at 60 days from the first round from this year. That 60 day marker from those invited 12th July is 10th Sept. We should therefore expect that some of those 2nd invites start cropping up once again as of next round. This could have a minor impact, or maybe more severe. It could just push 65 points off the edge of this year....


Yeah, probably. Had to adjust it anyhow as they have been showing a cycle for the past 4 rounds. I was a tad bit optimistic with the previous round date (and therefore the down the line forecast). Adjusted them as well.

And, the rate of 75 already accounts for that push coming in. I do not think that the first 65 invite will go over to 2018. Maximum of December second round.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Yeah, probably. Had to adjust it anyhow as they have been showing a cycle for the past 4 rounds. I was a tad bit optimistic with the previous round date (and therefore the down the line forecast). Adjusted them as well.
> 
> And, the rate of 75 already accounts for that push coming in. I do not think that the first 65 invite will go over to 2018. Maximum of December second round.


Worth considering is that the previous 2 rounds (Yesterday's and previous) have been and smooth sailing as one can get for 2611xx. No weirdness, no second hits. If it continues so, you'll hit your forecast. Any impact from 2nd invites, and things will be different. It all depends on how many of the 70 pointer invites will be wiped out by the 2nd invites. IF it's anything more than 10% of total invites going to second rounders, that will knock on 70 point DoE movement hard.


----------



## neyson

debeash said:


> What was the point score for 5th June invite?...75 or 70?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




70 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Worth considering is that the previous 2 rounds (Yesterday's and previous) have been and smooth sailing as one can get for 2611xx. No weirdness, no second hits. If it continues so, you'll hit your forecast. Any impact from 2nd invites, and things will be different. It all depends on how many of the 70 pointer invites will be wiped out by the 2nd invites. IF it's anything more than 10% of total invites going to second rounders, that will knock on 70 point DoE movement hard.


I would disagree with that. It was always smooth saiing for 26111 as long as you get the rates at which different point of EOIs get in. There has been hardly 1 or 2 invites of 75 points who held on to their invite every round, and maybe 1 or 2 in 70's that's hardly 10%. The August round was a cumulated effect from that of invites pending since December last year.

And this year (apart from the first round where 70's moved, and thats the reason why I was very sure of the backlog of that round) , it has been following exactly the same rates for both 70 and 75's as that of last year and the year prior, albeit with seasonality involved.

And the prediction i posted is not based on a simple math in excel. I'm using queueing models.


----------



## Nishant_K

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum. Currently progressing my ACS for the ICT Business Analyst with 13 years of experience .Recently cleared PTE - 10 points , and have 65 points overall for the EOI. Although , I will try giving PTE again , but would like to know what is the chance of a person with "65 Points" in this queue if he is applying in Sept/Oct'17 ? 

Or , put it in other words - Based on analysis what would be the approx. wait time , is any chance left in future , for 65 pointers? Assuming, Aug'16 - 65 pointers will probably be called in Dec'17. 

Plotting this trend it looks like those who will apply in Oct/Nov'17 and months after that , with 65 points will never get a chance as their EOI will expire in 2 years time.


----------



## Kev92

Dear Forum Seniors,

Need some urgent advice. Currently, I have 65 points for 261112 (Systems Analyst) but I will get 5 extra points on Nov 2017 due to work exp. So, my DOE will also change to Nov 2017 due to change in points.

So, with 70 points and DOE as 01 Nov 2017 for 261112 (Systems Analyst), realistically when can I expect an invite? 
And also when do you guys expect the quotas for 261112 to be completely filled.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## ngenhit

Nishant_K said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Currently progressing my ACS for the ICT Business Analyst with 13 years of experience .Recently cleared PTE - 10 points , and have 65 points overall for the EOI. Although , I will try giving PTE again , but would like to know what is the chance of a person with "65 Points" in this queue if he is applying in Sept/Oct'17 ?
> 
> Or , put it in other words - Based on analysis what would be the approx. wait time , is any chance left in future , for 65 pointers? Assuming, Aug'16 - 65 pointers will probably be called in Dec'17.
> 
> Plotting this trend it looks like those who will apply in Oct/Nov'17 and months after that , with 65 points will never get a chance as their EOI will expire in 2 years time.


Well, People with older EOI in 2016 will have their EOI expired before yours, so it will be really close to the expiry date for everyone. Some 65 has to be invited, and if the other invites are expired then the latest amongst the non-expired would get invited.. It is a different dynamic. :-S

So I would say, 2 years is the answer.


----------



## dilanjan

ngenhit said:


> Well, People with older EOI in 2016 will have their EOI expired before yours, so it will be really close to the expiry date for everyone. Some 65 has to be invited, and if the other invites are expired then the latest amongst the non-expired would get invited.. It is a different dynamic. :-S
> 
> So I would say, 2 years is the answer.


Dear ngenhit

I have submitted my EOI on 6th Oct 2016 with 65 points, based on your prediction, when I will be invited? Dec-2017? or 2018 rounds?


----------



## Nishant_K

ngenhit said:


> Well, People with older EOI in 2016 will have their EOI expired before yours, so it will be really close to the expiry date for everyone. Some 65 has to be invited, and if the other invites are expired then the latest amongst the non-expired would get invited.. It is a different dynamic. :-S
> 
> So I would say, 2 years is the answer.



Agree , I suspect those all applications which are coming from 65 pointers after Jul'17 will expire as the real delay for them will appear when 75 & 70 pointers queue starts by Jun'19 and continue till Dec'19 or even more . This will create a gap of more than 2 years. 

Understanding , during the wait for 2 years for 65 points from now on many EOIs will expire , many candidates will lose points as they will cross 32 yrs or 39 yrs of age etc.

Currently, there is a gap of 15-16 months for 65 pointers as they are waiting since Aug'16 , however, this gap will continue to increase based on the current trend which will largely expire most of the EOIs raised from Aug'17 onward.


----------



## ngenhit

Nishant_K said:


> Agree , I suspect those all applications which are coming from 65 pointers after Jul'17 will expire as the real delay for them will appear when 75 & 70 pointers queue starts by Jun'19 and continue till Dec'19 or even more . This will create a gap of more than 2 years.
> 
> Understanding , during the wait for 2 years for 65 points from now on many EOIs will expire , many candidates will lose points as they will cross 32 yrs or 39 yrs of age etc.
> 
> Currently, there is a gap of 15-16 months for 65 pointers as they are waiting since Aug'16 , however, this gap will continue to increase based on the current trend which will largely expire most of the EOIs raised from Aug'17 onward.



My point was that this elimination of invites would allow for more invites to go out eventually, for 65's. Not many 65's would even think about applying if they think the queue is so long. so that's the first reason.


----------



## andreyx108b

dilanjan said:


> Dear ngenhit
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 6th Oct 2016 with 65 points, based on your prediction, when I will be invited? Dec-2017? or 2018 rounds?




I think it would be good if the score cones down to 65 at all this FY... as you can see last year that was a challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelchagani

Hi Experts,

I have 65 points in 261111 category. EOI data of effect 17 Jan 2017. Is there any chance that this year i will get the invitation? Also i have 65 + 5 = 70 points for NSW with same date of effect. What are the possibilities to get invitation from NSW?


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Well, People with older EOI in 2016 will have their EOI expired before yours, so it will be really close to the expiry date for everyone. Some 65 has to be invited, and if the other invites are expired then the latest amongst the non-expired would get invited.. It is a different dynamic. :-S
> 
> So I would say, 2 years is the answer.


If this happens, the model is broken, if not unconstitutional. It would essentially come down to random chance. If you're lucky your EOI will be at 729 days on an invite round date, if you're unlucky 731. I think there might even be a case to make legal challenges at that point as essentially those with less seniority would be invited based on the arbitrary selection of invite round dates. I wonder if any of the other skills are closer to this event than 2611xx.

I noted the same last year, that the model has a finite shelf-life that is fast approaching the end. Either they start inviting people at some rate, or they have to face this in the next 12-24 months.


----------



## andreyx108b

raheelchagani said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have 65 points in 261111 category. EOI data of effect 17 Jan 2017. Is there any chance that this year i will get the invitation? Also i have 65 + 5 = 70 points for NSW with same date of effect. What are the possibilities to get invitation from NSW?




There is a chance, but when hard to say.

I think NSW will be the sooner option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelchagani

andreyx108b said:


> There is a chance, but when hard to say.
> 
> I think NSW will be the sooner option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is NSW invitation started for 261111 this year?


----------



## spark53

raheelchagani said:


> Is NSW invitation started for 261111 this year?


Hopefully after September 15 when they will publish the new occupation list.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

*Official results*

Official results for the round conducted on September 6th have been released - https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx

As stated by them earlier, 1,750 invites for 189 were issued. However, as correctly pointed out by some folks in the forum, this did not change the no. of invites for 2611, which still stands at 78 invites. So currently 390 / 1,574 invites have been issued.

A bit of good news though, the official cut off is 07/06/2017 10.42 am! So at least 1 day more (since its 10 am of the 7th, not including full 2 days)!

Good luck to all those awaiting their invites on September 20th!


----------



## Oz_man

joshua1729 said:


> Official results for the round conducted on September 6th have been released - https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> As stated by them earlier, 1,750 invites for 189 were issued. However, as correctly pointed out by some folks in the forum, this did not change the no. of invites for 2611, which still stands at 78 invites. So currently 390 / 1,574 invites have been issued.
> 
> A bit of good news though, the official cut off is 07/06/2017 10.42 am! So at least 1 day more (since its 10 am of the 7th, not including full 2 days)!
> 
> Good luck to all those awaiting their invites on September 20th!


Hope to expect an invite for 10th July DOE 70 points, next round....


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> If this happens, the model is broken, if not unconstitutional. It would essentially come down to random chance. If you're lucky your EOI will be at 729 days on an invite round date, if you're unlucky 731. I think there might even be a case to make legal challenges at that point as essentially those with less seniority would be invited based on the arbitrary selection of invite round dates. I wonder if any of the other skills are closer to this event than 2611xx.
> 
> I noted the same last year, that the model has a finite shelf-life that is fast approaching the end. Either they start inviting people at some rate, or they have to face this in the next 12-24 months.



I am very certain this cannot be legally challenged.  

Auditors would have a lot of invites getting expired every month. But no occupation code is as peculiar as BA/SA


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Official results for the round conducted on September 6th have been released - https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> As stated by them earlier, 1,750 invites for 189 were issued. However, as correctly pointed out by some folks in the forum, this did not change the no. of invites for 2611, which still stands at 78 invites. So currently 390 / 1,574 invites have been issued.
> 
> A bit of good news though, the official cut off is 07/06/2017 10.42 am! So at least 1 day more (since its 10 am of the 7th, not including full 2 days)!
> 
> Good luck to all those awaiting their invites on September 20th!



This is good news. This would mean that the 70 pointer queue would move towards the beginning of July 1st week from the current June 1st week! 

Yipee!! I'm only 2 rounds away now! Much closer than I have ever been to the top of the queue! (Earlier record was a month away from the queue, last year :-S with 65 points)


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I am very certain this cannot be legally challenged.
> 
> Auditors would have a lot of invites getting expired every month. But no occupation code is as peculiar as BA/SA


I think I'd have a go if I'd been sat there waiting for near two years and I got dumped out the queue while someone who submitted a week after got through just because they randomly chose to start invite round on the second Wednesday of July rather than the first.

The scenario could be, for instance: let's say 65 points get invited at a slowish pace this year, as of Jan 1st. By year end we're at, say November. Next year goes the same, and on Jan 1st the 65 pointers get invited. Trouble is anyone from November and December get dumped. If that continues, whole years will get dumped, with a bundle of invites, pretty much random ones, for the lucky few who happen to be at 22-24 months when the 65 point invites start going out. If you just miss out at on program close, you're not just going to need to wait till next year, you're done! 2 years waiting and you didn't get lucky!

There's no easy answers, although i think ACS need to go away and have another think - in particular the idea that a grad with 2 years is somehow comparable to someone with 8 year RPL under their belt is unrealistic. I think the system isn't giving Australia the skills it needs, judging by the issues domestic ICT grads are having getting jobs. My idea for points (NOTE TO READERS. THIS IS *NOT *THE ACTUAL POINTS USED BY DIBP. IT"S JUST AN IDEA):

Age: <24:*20*, 25-32:*25*, 33-39:*20*, 40-44:*10*
IELTS: 6:*0*, 7:*10*, 8:*20*
Experience: 3+:*5*, 5+:*10*, 8+:*15*, 12+:*20*
Education: Dipl:*5*, Bach:*10*, PhD:*20*

For ACS I would require 4 years experience for all ICT Major Bachelors as minimum.


----------



## harrry

*ACS assessment help!!*

Hi guys,
I recently submitted an acs skill assessment. the result is negative. I was told I did not meet the 92 weeks study requirements. 

But I actually did study two academic years(4 semesters). That means 92 weeks according to DIBP, right? I have two master degrees. One is an one year degree MISS(*master of information studies*), the other is a two year degree MBIS(*master of business information systems*). After graduating from the first degree, I transferred all credits and get into the second year and graduated. I dont understand why it's not 92 weeks study, and they told me it was 73.5 weeks study. 

it requires 2 academic years to get the master of business information systems degree. how did they get that number? so confused. they said the MISS degree can not be used to assess as it has insufficient semester and/or 12 units minimum requirements . The MBIS degree is relevant but does not meet 92 weeks study

ANY HELP GREATLY APPRIECIATED


----------



## whitenoise

What I noticed is that last two rounds they invited 78 BA EOIs each. Comparing that with the list mentioned in Immitracker, it moved up by 13-15 EOIs. 

I am expecting that they will invite atleast 75 EOIs in the next rounds. With respect to Immitracker list, I am thinking that the list will get EOI invites upto 15 July 2017 in the Sept 20 2017 invite round. The EOI invites after that will move up the Immitracker list to 15 Aug 2017 in the 4 Oct 2017 round...




joshua1729 said:


> Official results for the round conducted on September 6th have been released - https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> As stated by them earlier, 1,750 invites for 189 were issued. However, as correctly pointed out by some folks in the forum, this did not change the no. of invites for 2611, which still stands at 78 invites. So currently 390 / 1,574 invites have been issued.
> 
> A bit of good news though, the official cut off is 07/06/2017 10.42 am! So at least 1 day more (since its 10 am of the 7th, not including full 2 days)!
> 
> Good luck to all those awaiting their invites on September 20th!


----------



## dilanjan

whitenoise said:


> What I noticed is that last two rounds they invited 78 BA EOIs each. Comparing that with the list mentioned in Immitracker, it moved up by 13-15 EOIs.
> 
> I am expecting that they will invite atleast 75 EOIs in the next rounds. With respect to Immitracker list, I am thinking that the list will get EOI invites upto 15 July 2017 in the Sept 20 2017 invite round. The EOI invites after that will move up the Immitracker list to 15 Aug 2017 in the 4 Oct 2017 round...


Will this Phase make any luck for 65 pointers of 2016 Aug/Sep/Oct any green light at the end of this year?


----------



## whitenoise

Though I am no expert but I do expect that just like EOIs with 75 points and above are being invited within 15 days, EOIs with 70 points will be on a 15 day invitation basis after next 3 rounds of invitation (Oct end). From Nov invitation rounds, the EOIs with 70+ points will be on 15 day basis.

From November R1 or R2 onwards (preferably R2-Nov), I am expecting 2016 EOIs with 65 points to start getting invitation.

P.S: Last year EOIs with 65 points started getting invitations from Aug 2016 itself.




dilanjan said:


> Will this Phase make any luck for 65 pointers of 2016 Aug/Sep/Oct any green light at the end of this year?


----------



## harrry

whitenoise said:


> Though I am no expert but I do expect that just like EOIs with 75 points and above are being invited within 15 days, EOIs with 70 points will be on a 15 day invitation basis after next 3 rounds of invitation (Oct end). From Nov invitation rounds, the EOIs with 70+ points will be on 15 day basis.
> 
> From November R1 or R2 onwards (preferably R2-Nov), I am expecting 2016 EOIs with 65 points to start getting invitation.
> 
> P.S: Last year EOIs with 65 points started getting invitations from Aug 2016 itself.


what about 65 pointers in December?


----------



## whitenoise

Again, no expert but you can expect Dec 2016 EOIs to start getting invited from R2-Dec 2017 onwards



harrry said:


> what about 65 pointers in December?


----------



## anikatyayan

whitenoise said:


> Again, no expert but you can expect Dec 2016 EOIs to start getting invited from R2-Dec 2017 onwards


Hi

If 65 pointers start getting invite in Nov 17, how do we expect that queue to clear from Aug 16 to Dec 16 in 1 month and Dec 16 65 pointers will get invited in Dec 17


----------



## harrry

thank you for reply. it's really been a long waiting


----------



## harrry

anikatyayan said:


> Hi
> 
> If 65 pointers start getting invite in Nov 17, how do we expect that queue to clear from Aug 16 to Dec 16 in 1 month and Dec 16 65 pointers will get invited in Dec 17


in addition, I am still curious about the density of 65 pointers from aug 2016 to dec 2016. guess 

but it also depends on how many 70 poniters getting in the pool in the coming months?


----------



## whitenoise

As I mentioned in my initial post, I am referring to the Immitracker list and coming up with my own theory. Again, I am no expert. More clarity will keep coming in the upcoming rounds. I may stand corrected completely.



anikatyayan said:


> Hi
> 
> If 65 pointers start getting invite in Nov 17, how do we expect that queue to clear from Aug 16 to Dec 16 in 1 month and Dec 16 65 pointers will get invited in Dec 17


----------



## Landcruiser

Business analyst grants seem to be too few as per immitracker. Anyone see this pattern and has any theory on why? Last year the invites got maxed out. If they invite then there are enough open positions. But strangely there are few grants under this category.


----------



## harrry

harrry said:


> Hi guys,
> I recently submitted an acs skill assessment. the result is negative. I was told I did not meet the 92 weeks study requirements.
> 
> But I actually did study two academic years(4 semesters). That means 92 weeks according to DIBP, right? I have two master degrees. One is an one year degree MISS(*master of information studies*), the other is a two year degree MBIS(*master of business information systems*). After graduating from the first degree, I transferred all credits and get into the second year and graduated. I dont understand why it's not 92 weeks study, and they told me it was 73.5 weeks study.
> 
> it requires 2 academic years to get the master of business information systems degree. how did they get that number? so confused. they said the MISS degree can not be used to assess as it has insufficient semester and/or 12 units minimum requirements . The MBIS degree is relevant but does not meet 92 weeks study
> 
> ANY HELP GREATLY APPRIECIATED



can anyone advise me of this matter? appreciated!


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey folks,

I have a few questions and would request your advice on them:

1) Manager has signed the reference letter on company letterhead. Is it necessary to attach his business card while submitting to ACS? He has written his name, designation, and employee number on the reference letter.

2) Is it necessary to give academic transcript? I have individual marksheets for each semester clearly mentioning the subject name and marks. Will that suffice?

3) Is it necessary to give CV to ACS?

TIA.


----------



## Adityaonwork

Guys,

Need advice on when should i expect EOI, Below are the details.

Code : 261111
189 - 65 Points - DOE - 13/9/2016 - Waiting 
190 - 70 Points - NSW DOE - 28/05/2017 - Waiting Pre Invite


----------



## Nishant_K

For 189 - You will receive it in Dec' 17 hopefully.


----------



## sharma1981

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have a few questions and would request your advice on them:
> 
> 1) Manager has signed the reference letter on company letterhead. Is it necessary to attach his business card while submitting to ACS? He has written his name, designation, and employee number on the reference letter.
> 
> 2) Is it necessary to give academic transcript? I have individual marksheets for each semester clearly mentioning the subject name and marks. Will that suffice?
> 
> 3) Is it necessary to give CV to ACS?
> 
> TIA.


1. If Ref letter has his contact info, then nothing else needed.
2. Yes. Degree and Academic transcripts
3. Yes. it should in sync with duties in RnR or reference letters.


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey folks,

This is regarding ACS skills assessment.

1) I went to the Gurgaon court today and got my documents attested from a notary. But to my surprise, his name as given in the online notary list by government is different. (Stamp said CS Nimwal whereas online list says CS Nirmal). Also his notary registration number is not very clear in some documents. Is that gonna be a problem?

2) I don't wanna take a chance. So I was thinking of getting the documents attested again from a different notary. Can anyone suggest a reliable guy in Gurgaon (or even Delhi)? He should have 'certified true copy of the original' stamp which is a requirement by ACS.

Thanks a lot.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> This is regarding ACS skills assessment.
> 
> 1) I went to the Gurgaon court today and got my documents attested from a notary. But to my surprise, his name as given in the online notary list by government is different. (Stamp said CS Nimwal whereas online list says CS Nirmal). Also his notary registration number is not very clear in some documents. Is that gonna be a problem?
> 
> 2) I don't wanna take a chance. So I was thinking of getting the documents attested again from a different notary. Can anyone suggest a reliable guy in Gurgaon (or even Delhi)? He should have 'certified true copy of the original' stamp which is a requirement by ACS.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi 

Please don't flood forum with same posts.

Reg. your query, what the notary has to say about that difference?
If you still want peace of mind, then get notarized from some other reliable person.


----------



## brainstorm87

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please don't flood forum with same posts.
> 
> Reg. your query, what the notary has to say about that difference?
> If you still want peace of mind, then get notarized from some other reliable person.


Thanks sharma ji. Will keep that in mind 

The notary says it's a mistake on their part. I wouldn't wanna take a chance, especially if ACS doesn't ask for a clarification (like EA does) and outright rejects my case.

I'll get it done from another notary.

*Can anyone please recommend a reliable notary in Gurgaon/ Delhi?*


----------



## braussie2018

*Expected Invitation*

Hello fellas!

I have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 28/08/17. It will go to 75 in November 1st. When I am expected to receive the invite?


----------



## andreyx108b

Adityaonwork said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need advice on when should i expect EOI, Below are the details.
> 
> Code : 261111
> 189 - 65 Points - DOE - 13/9/2016 - Waiting
> 190 - 70 Points - NSW DOE - 28/05/2017 - Waiting Pre Invite




NSW - is your quickest chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif.abdellatif.au

Hello guyz,

i'm currently having 65 points for 189 DEO : 24 Aug 2017
i'll have 70 points on 1st Feb 2018 but DOE will be Nov 2017
my EOI was initially created on Dec 2016 .. but i keep updating it.
1- do u think i got any chances with 65+5 for NSW or VIC .. as i have selected each of them in 2 separate 190 EOI ?
2- What are my chances with 70 points in 1st Feb 2018 .. DOE nov 2017 ?
3- Are there going to be any invitations left in 189 until march\april\may ?

TIA


----------



## RUIS

Hi All,

Back to the Forum after a while.....wanted to share the news with you all that I received a Direct Grant today!!  

My Timelines are in my Signature...


----------



## dilanjan

Is it from NSW?

Guys when will NSW publish this SOL list?
Will they issue invitations from 15th Sep?

I submitted my EOI 190 for NSW on 6th Oct 2016

And 189 EOI in 6th Oct 2016.

When will I expect an invitation.


----------



## dilanjan

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the Forum after a while.....wanted to share the news with you all that I received a Direct Grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Timelines are in my Signature...





dilanjan said:


> Is it from NSW?
> 
> 
> 
> Guys when will NSW publish this SOL list?
> Will they issue invitations from 15th Sep?
> 
> I submitted my EOI 190 for NSW on 6th Oct 2016
> 
> And 189 EOI in 6th Oct 2016.
> 
> When will I expect an invitation.


65 pointer for 189

70 for 190


----------



## debeash

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the Forum after a while.....wanted to share the news with you all that I received a Direct Grant today!!
> 
> My Timelines are in my Signature...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## affections28

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Many congrats to you and your family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the Forum after a while.....wanted to share the news with you all that I received a Direct Grant today!!
> 
> My Timelines are in my Signature...


Congratulations.

Can you please let me know did your employer( HR) or manager( in case of stat declaration) was called to verify the reference?

Thanks.


----------



## joshua1729

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the Forum after a while.....wanted to share the news with you all that I received a Direct Grant today!!
> 
> My Timelines are in my Signature...



Congratulations! 

Any tips on how long did PCC take, what kind of documents you submitted, whether references were called etc would be great!


----------



## tusshhar

Got pre-invite from VIC today


----------



## venkatfcb

guys need help. how many days it will take to assign a case officer to the visa application. My visa application status shows " application received"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churek

tusshhar said:


> Got pre-invite from VIC today


When is your DOE?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar

churek said:


> When is your DOE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



1-Jul-2017


----------



## churek

tusshhar said:


> 1-Jul-2017


Thanks.

We got the same points, same DOE, same code. But haven't receive any pre-invite yet. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

Oz_man said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Can you please let me know did your employer( HR) or manager( in case of stat declaration) was called to verify the reference?
> 
> Thanks.


I had submitted HR Reference Letter on Company Letter Head. I was not informed by HR of any Employment Verification been done.


----------



## RUIS

joshua1729 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Any tips on how long did PCC take, what kind of documents you submitted, whether references were called etc would be great!


I had a change of address on passport which took 3 weeks for police verification, so after Invite, I waited for PCC for almost 25 days and then submitted the VISA application with all documents front-loaded in one go.

Submitted all documents for age proof, education, employment, CV, Form 80, Form 1221, everything together to make the application complete.

For employment, had submitted HR Reference on Company Letter Head and I was not informed by HR on any Employment Verification been done.


----------



## RUIS

venkatfcb said:


> guys need help. how many days it will take to assign a case officer to the visa application. My visa application status shows " application received"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not necessary that you will get to know when a CO is assigned. 
If your Application is complete, you may get a Direct Grant and Application Status will change from 'Application Received' to 'Granted' directly.


----------



## raheelchagani

Guys,

Is NSW pre invite round starts for 2017 ? Was it expected on 15 Sept?


----------



## ozzyuser

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the Forum after a while.....wanted to share the news with you all that I received a Direct Grant today!!
> 
> My Timelines are in my Signature...



Wow ! Congratulations brother ! So, Can you please let what have you done differently to stand out from the routine process in terms of obtaining Direct Grant ?

Your inputs would help us all.

Thank you
Vinay


----------



## ak17

Hi,

I had filed my 189 visa with 75 points on April 2017. I had a CO contact in June. Is there anyone from April still to get the grant?


----------



## ak17

Hi,

I'm unable to PM, when does it get enabled?


----------



## Oz_man

ak17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had filed my 189 visa with 75 points on April 2017. I had a CO contact in June. Is there anyone from April still to get the grant?


Did CO contact your employer or manager ( if stat declaration) to verify your references already?


----------



## ak17

Oz_man said:


> Did CO contact your employer or manager ( if stat declaration) to verify your references already?


Hi,

No, the CO contacted me to provide more info for my spouse's language abilities. She took the PTE and I'd updated the results on 30th June.

Nothing has happened post that.


----------



## debeash

tusshhar said:


> Got pre-invite from VIC today


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar

churek said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We got the same points, same DOE, same code. But haven't receive any pre-invite yet. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


As far as I know, for the state nomination DOE does not matter. They pick EOI based on various criteria(depends on state). Hope you will get invite soon. All the best!


----------



## churek

tusshhar said:


> As far as I know, for the state nomination DOE does not matter. They pick EOI based on various criteria(depends on state). Hope you will get invite soon. All the best!


Thanks bro. Yup i understand that. Your pre-invite gave me a positive hope for this year since we have the same details even in pts breakdown.  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

when visa is granted, how much time is given to you to fly and get your visa stamped?


----------



## aussiedream87

molaboy said:


> when visa is granted, how much time is given to you to fly and get your visa stamped?


It depends on your medicals or PCC. And you will be given with IED when you granted VISA.


----------



## WanderlustSoul

*Good Luck for the Draw Fellas*

Good Luck to all the folks on this thread. I took the PTE a second time to better my score and with 75 on the EOI I am hoping for an invite. 

The 20 points for Top Marks in English are really achievable and I would recommend for one and all to try and get them. I would highly recommend E2 Language if you haven't tried them already

Lastly what time do the invites start coming in?


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I'm getting the below error while trying to login to Skills Select. Anyone facing similar issues?

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location. "


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hello Pals,

I would like to do ACS for my new company. As ACS site for application has been renewed.
I am unable to edit any data for my past companies. Do I have remove and then again upload/update the information.

Is there anyone who has recently done skill assessment for new company to claim additional points (it means they had existing ACS account)


----------



## fmshihab

I submitted EOI with 75 points in ICT BA category on 7th Sep. Any chance for me in upcoming rounds?


----------



## vikaschandra

fmshihab said:


> I submitted EOI with 75 points in ICT BA category on 7th Sep. Any chance for me in upcoming rounds?


Yes you will get through


----------



## andreyx108b

Lets see how far the cutoff will move tonight!


----------



## reyno_obrien

Less than 3 hours to go! All the best to everyone waiting for this round. Hope the date moves to 1st week of July.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

Good Luck friends....... Several hours to go


----------



## reyno_obrien

All the best guys! just 10 mins more to go. All those who get an invite please update immediately.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien

Any updates guys??


----------



## m7singh

no updates?


----------



## WanderlustSoul

Got the invite folks....


----------



## reyno_obrien

What is happening? havent seen any BA invited so far in other threads as well...


----------



## joshua1729

WanderlustSoul said:


> Got the invite folks....


Congrats!! Can you tell us your EOI date?


----------



## reyno_obrien

WanderlustSoul said:


> Got the invite folks....


DOE please!


----------



## Oz_man

WanderlustSoul said:


> Got the invite folks....


What is your DOE?


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> What is your DOE?


75 points I think. Congrats OP


----------



## joshua1729

FFacs said:


> 75 points I think. Congrats OP


Yes, theres an entry on Immitracker with 75 pts and DOE of 13/09/2017. Safe to assume it is the same person.


----------



## FFacs

joshua1729 said:


> Yes, theres an entry on Immitracker with 75 pts and DOE of 13/09/2017. Safe to assume it is the same person.


IF you look back a couple of pages the same poster was talking about his/her points also.


----------



## raghavs

Wats happening with BA? No updated in any thread apart from the single 75 pointer invite. 
Looks like every other job code aspirants are getting invite and the DOE dates are moving except for BA/SA.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Anyone with 70 pounds points got invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

I see on immitracker that someone with 70 points have received invite today, his DOE is 18/07/2017.


----------



## FFacs

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Anyone with 70 pounds points got invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the obvious question is: anyone here in the "likely" invite window of June 2017 with 70 points?


----------



## joshua1729

Rmarw said:


> I see on immitracker that someone with 70 points have received invite today, his DOE is 18/07/2017.


Referring to reynoobrien? The job code listed is 262111 though.. he's active on this thread... and he hasnt posted anything so far


----------



## ngenhit

Rmarw said:


> I see on immitracker that someone with 70 points have received invite today, his DOE is 18/07/2017.


Are you sure that the occupation code you saw was right? I am pretty sure that 26111 will not move that much.

Also: ACS was down from the middle of June - June end. So chances of many invites getting lodged are low as well!. 


But I am wondering why only a single 75 pointer has reported as of now!


----------



## reyno_obrien

joshua1729 said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see on immitracker that someone with 70 points have received invite today, his DOE is 18/07/2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to reynoobrien? The job code listed is 262111 though.. he's active on this thread... and he hasnt posted
> anything so far
Click to expand...


Guys i didnt update anything on immitracker. Not sure how it has changed. I have no idea if i have been invited. My agent will have to confirm in the morning..


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Guys i didnt update anything on immitracker. Not sure how it has changed. I have no idea if i have been invited. My agent will have to confirm in the morning..


My DOE is 10th July 70 points, and still waiting for the invite


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> My DOE is 10th July 70 points, and still waiting for the invite


Who has an earlier date than this, in this forum


Anyone here with 70 points, and yet to get invite with an EOI date in June?


----------



## reyno_obrien

joshua1729 said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see on immitracker that someone with 70 points have received invite today, his DOE is 18/07/2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to reynoobrien? The job code listed is 262111 though.. he's active on this thread... and he hasnt posted anything so far
Click to expand...


I logged into immitracker n changed the details back to submitted. Still not sure how it got changed


----------



## joshua1729

Not a single 70 pointer invite reported thus far


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Not a single 70 pointer invite reported thus far


Not many people would have applied anyway through June.

There's no way any round would go on with only 75 pointers - Unless they reduced their round quota (prorata) from 78 !
But only 7 people had actually logged into immitracker for June, where as atleast 25+ people with 70 points in July have logged their EOI into immitracker !.

So assuming the proportion is similar (and it should be. ACS was down in June mostly), that's a huge difference. SO, EOI should have moved to July . I'm clueless about what has happened apart from the above observations.


----------



## spunkyfondue

ngenhit said:


> Who has an earlier date than this, in this forum
> 
> 
> Anyone here with 70 points, and yet to get invite with an EOI date in June?


Hey mate - My DOE is 29 June. 70 points. No invite so far


----------



## ngenhit

spunkyfondue said:


> Hey mate - My DOE is 29 June. 70 points. No invite so far



:-( Dire news. Thanks mate for responding.




Anyone with an EOI before 29th June and 70 points?


----------



## dilanjan

What's happening friends?


----------



## aabukar

dilanjan said:


> What's happening friends?


 is there anyone with 70 points who got invite this round ?


----------



## aabukar

Is there anyone with 75 points who got invite this round ?


----------



## Oz_man

aabukar said:


> Is there anyone with 75 points who got invite this round ?



so only 1 invite so far? even if some unreported not more than 5-6 invites?


----------



## aabukar

What I meant is to check if we have a member with 75 points who got invite in this round, if none received invites yet then maybe there is something wrong with the system.


----------



## joshua1729

aabukar said:


> What I meant is to check if we have a member with 75 points who got invite in this round, if none received invites yet then maybe there is something wrong with the system.


Yes, there is at least 1 75 pointer with EOI - 13/09/2017 who has received an invite. No report of anyone else receiving it. Either 75 or 70.

EDIT: Immitracker has an entry that has confirmed EOI on 09/06/2017.


----------



## FFacs

immitracker has a 70 pointer... DOE 9/6!!!

TO be fair, the ACS outage won't have a material impact, it will just mean some of the EOIs will be bunched up later. I guess it might make it look like a big jump one of these rounds, followed by a disappointing round.

As regards this round, surely something unusual happened. Maybe they lowered the quota or something....


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> immitracker has a 70 pointer... DOE 9/6!!!
> 
> TO be fair, the ACS outage won't have a material impact, it will just mean some of the EOIs will be bunched up later. I guess it might make it look like a big jump one of these rounds, followed by a disappointing round.
> 
> As regards this round, surely something unusual happened. Maybe they lowered the quota or something....



Bunching up will surely have an impact on the queue date movement. that's the definition of an impact.

But that impact should've been the other way. the queue should have moved further down.

I can only presume that the quota got reduced. :-(


----------



## Welshtone

ngenhit said:


> Bunching up will surely have an impact on the queue date movement. that's the definition of an impact.
> 
> But that impact should've been the other way. the queue should have moved further down.
> 
> I can only presume that the quota got reduced. :-(


Hi Nghenit

You have analysed the trends for this occupation much deeper than me as I am just trying to give people an overview of all the occupations.

The only thing I can think of, it is the double invites - 1st invite was on 12th July 2017 and all 78 went to 75 points and above. I am sure that the over-claiming of points, that prevented lodgement of visa within 60 days, is a much higher %age, the higher the points range. So we may have the same problem next round but reducing problem for the 2nd round in October onwards as more "realistic" 70 point DOEs are amongst the 78 invitees.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Meavin2011

Welshtone said:


> Hi Nghenit
> 
> You have analysed the trends for this occupation much deeper than me as I am just trying to give people an overview of all the occupations.
> 
> The only thing I can think of, it is the double invites - 1st invite was on 12th July 2017 and all 78 went to 75 points and above. I am sure that the over-claiming of points, that prevented lodgement of visa within 60 days, is a much higher %age, the higher the points range. So we may have the same problem next round but reducing problem for the 2nd round in October onwards as more "realistic" 70 point DOEs are amongst the 78 invitees.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony. The problem seems to be for all Pro rata occupations.. Even Accountants category did not move much


----------



## jsabarish

Guys, how is 489 for VIC ? Any treatment difference between 190 and 489 applicants? 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

Welshtone said:


> Hi Nghenit
> 
> You have analysed the trends for this occupation much deeper than me as I am just trying to give people an overview of all the occupations.
> 
> The only thing I can think of, it is the double invites - 1st invite was on 12th July 2017 and all 78 went to 75 points and above. I am sure that the over-claiming of points, that prevented lodgement of visa within 60 days, is a much higher %age, the higher the points range. So we may have the same problem next round but reducing problem for the 2nd round in October onwards as more "realistic" 70 point DOEs are amongst the 78 invitees.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony



Hopefully that's what it is, and not anything to do with the quota, 

But,that would be asssuming that the majority first round of 75 points did not lodge their application.

78 invites in first round => 3 days of queue movement of 70 pointers this round => 6-10 invites of 70 points (for the extremely bunched up days). 

That would mean 68-74 invites were issued for 75 points this round, usual 'new' 75 point EOIs are typically around 20-25 invites.

so a double invitation return for 45-50 invites out the 78 invites in the first round?.. that's a 60% no show!. I am not so sure about this.


----------



## ngenhit

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks Tony. The problem seems to be for all Pro rata occupations.. Even Accountants category did not move much


That would indicate a quota squeeze if that is true!

the usual pro rata % was 5% per round. Maybe they decided to mess up that now!. I am hating this.

Every time I am nearing the top of the queue this **** happens.


----------



## Meavin2011

ngenhit said:


> That would indicate a quota squeeze if that is true!
> 
> the usual pro rata % was 5% per round. Maybe they decided to mess up that now!. I am hating this.
> 
> Every time I am nearing the top of the queue this **** happens.


Yes it is. I was browsing this forum since early morning and even Accountants thread was very active with similar disappointment.

I can understand the frustration. I am in same boat 

Few vague questions coming to my mind are:

1) How do we know the Invitation round is complete and there will be no more Invites for this round?

2) As ACS was down for some time in June and for few days in July, probably there were not too many new applications. However there was a considerable backlog for Non pro rata occupations as initial invites were primarily consumed by Pro rata occupations. Can DIBP target to clear the backlog till Jun 2017 (last year applications) and majority of invitations went to Non Pro rata categories?


----------



## Welshtone

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks Tony. The problem seems to be for all Pro rata occupations.. Even Accountants category did not move much


Hi

Yes, that first round on 12th July was about 90% pro rata occupations invited at 75 and above - so any of those first invites in that round that were not lodged, have just got their second invite as they were re-activated on 12th September

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit

Meavin2011 said:


> Yes it is. I was browsing this forum since early morning and even Accountants thread was very active with similar disappointment.
> 
> I can understand the frustration. I am in same boat
> 
> Few vague questions coming to my mind are:
> 
> 1) How do we know the Invitation round is complete and there will be no more Invites for this round?
> 
> 2) As ACS was down for some time in June and for few days in July, probably there were not too many new applications. However there was a considerable backlog for Non pro rata occupations as initial invites were primarily consumed by Pro rata occupations. Can DIBP target to clear the backlog till Jun 2017 (last year applications) and majority of invitations went to Non Pro rata categories?



1) The invitations are sent out by the system at midnight of the round date. automatically.

2) The invitations are sent out to fill the quota, not to fill the date. there never is 'not too many applications', when the queue is still stuck in June. and, about the pro rata : BA/SA code has 70 pointers who are having older EOI dates than the non-pro rated ones, they have the seniority in the queue. So there's no way a 65 point non-pro rata is invited from the queue unless the pro rated ceiling has been reached.


----------



## dev2287

*Invited*

New to the forum.

GOt the invite!

DOE 19th June 2017 (Initially 70 points)
EOI automatically updated to 75 points yesterday (19th September 2017)d


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> That would indicate a quota squeeze if that is true!
> 
> the usual pro rata % was 5% per round. Maybe they decided to mess up that now!. I am hating this.
> 
> Every time I am nearing the top of the queue this **** happens.


Dem's the options. Either they messed around with the numbers again, or those second inviters hit. Try not to get too frustrated. With 70 points I'm sure your time will come sooner or later.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

dev2287 said:


> New to the forum.
> 
> GOt the invite!
> 
> 
> DOE 19th June 2017 (Initially 70 points)
> 
> EOI automatically updated to 75 points yesterday (19th September 2017)d



Congradz mate! Can u share the points brake down with us? By the way are you claiming points for partner?


----------



## WanderlustSoul

Hey All,

Apologies for the delayed response, I updated my EOI on the 13th Sep with 75 points thanks to a bump up on my PTE scores. Previously I took the IELTS and got (L-8.5, R-8.5, S-9, W-7) missed top marks by a whisker then...

Its sad that the queue for people with 70 points isnt really moving, maybe the State Nominations especially VIC and NSW will offer some respite. Ive updated my details on the signature below.

Good Luck and feel free to ask me any questions, would be more than glad to assist 

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25 |Edu-15|Exp-15|Eng-20
Timelines: 
05/09/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-87) - 20 Points
02/06/2017: ACS skill assessment submitted
13/07/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
13/09/2017: EOI Logged
20/09/2017: Invitation Received


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Bunching up will surely have an impact on the queue date movement. that's the definition of an impact.



As I said, no material impact. i.e. no effect of consequence for getting an invite. It may give the appearance of a big shift, but for an applicant there will be no difference in when they would expect to be invited compared to any other round.


----------



## molaboy

i have 190 under VIC, can i still submit 190 for NSW without affecting my DOE?


----------



## dev2287

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Congradz mate! Can u share the points brake down with us? By the way are you claiming points for partner?



ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-30 |Edu-15|Exp-10|Eng-20
Timelines: 
15/06/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-87) - 20 Points
14/05/2017: ACS skill assessment submitted
24/07/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
19/06/2017: EOI Logged
20/09/2017: Invitation Received


----------



## SankYash

Disappointing to know that 70 pointers wait is prolonged !!!!

Was hoping July people to get the invites this round and August ones in the coming October rounds. 

ICT BA - DOE - 08/08/2017 (70 points). NSW/VIC (75 Points).


----------



## braussie2018

SankYash said:


> Disappointing to know that 70 pointers wait is prolonged !!!!
> 
> Was hoping July people to get the invites this round and August ones in the coming October rounds.
> 
> ICT BA - DOE - 08/08/2017 (70 points). NSW/VIC (75 Points).


Kinda, is more time to save the 4k needed.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Any idea or predictions for October rounds of how far the DOE would move? i was hoping 20th Sept round would move to first week of July so that 4th Oct round will be my chance to get an invite (DOE 18th July). But that wasnt the case. Now i really don't know when i would get my invite. 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joshua1729

reyno_obrien said:


> Any idea or predictions for October rounds of how far the DOE would move? i was hoping 20th Sept round would move to first week of July so that 4th Oct round will be my chance to get an invite (DOE 18th July). But that wasnt the case. Now i really don't know when i would get my invite.


I know how you feel. I'm in the same boat as you! But take heart, we will get it this year for sure. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Prasad9929495

I worked as an ICT business analyst after graduation for 8 months before I went overseas for further studies, the company I worked with allowed me to work part-time (20 Hours per week) while abroad, doing the projects which they sent me. And I worked full time when I was back home for term breaks. Will this be considered as 2 years work experience by ACS? or Should I just add up the 8 months and 2 months sessions, I was at my home country as having worked?


----------



## raheelchagani

Hi Experts,

What about NSW invitations for 2017-18. It's supposed to start after 15 Sept. when they are starting sending pre invites?


----------



## Prasad9929495

Hello,

I have been studying in Australia for the last 2 years ( Engineering) and thinking of applying for PR now. I did my degree in BSc (computer science) (4 years degree) in Malaysia. 

I have been employed at a company in Malaysia for the last 3 years, working 20 hours a week, online. 

Since I need to have at least 2 years work experience to assess my degree, would this experience count towards this? Reading the guidelines says the employment reference must include, 
"Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week",

So my guess is, working part-time online should NOT be a problem for me?

thank you,
Prasad


----------



## siva26

Hi All

Can we expect to get an invite by October first round?

Thanks
Siva

ANZSCO: 261111(Business Analyst) 
70 Points - Age-30 |Edu-15|Exp-10|Au Education - 5|Eng-10|
Timelines: 
07/06/2017: ACS skill assessment submitted
27/07/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
27/07/2017: EOI Logged


----------



## ashishsingh2902

Guys

Does anyone know what went wrong in this round? I guess we will know the number of people invited once DIBP publishes them

If this was due to 2nd invites then wouldn't the situation be similar for all rounds going forward?


----------



## Nishant_K

Guys , 

Anyhow they have to invite 78 people and I don't think that all 78 would be 75 pointers. Also, I can't believe that DIBP has invited less people this time so why there people haven't received the invite.?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

raheelchagani said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> What about NSW invitations for 2017-18. It's supposed to start after 15 Sept. when they are starting sending pre invites?


How did you know it was supposed to start on a certain date? Was there a circular they released? 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I need your expert opinion and guidance. 

1. I'm planning to update my EOI with additional points for language ability. I applied for ACS and changed jobs last year. I wanted to know if I don't want to claim points for my new job can I leave the experience details page in EOI as is? Or should I specify my new job and mark the experience as not relevant? 

2. Why applying for the visa and submitting documents do I have to provide a letter from my new company even if I'm not claiming the experience for the job?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## debeash

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your expert opinion and guidance.
> 
> 1. I'm planning to update my EOI with additional points for language ability. I applied for ACS and changed jobs last year. I wanted to know if I don't want to claim points for my new job can I leave the experience details page in EOI as is? Or should I specify my new job and mark the experience as not relevant?
> 
> 2. Why applying for the visa and submitting documents do I have to provide a letter from my new company even if I'm not claiming the experience for the job?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


While applying EOI.. you can mention your new job and mention not claiming points, but will have to mention the new job. If not claiming points you do not necessarily have to provide letter, but DBIP may ask at a later stage...(not compulsorily, but it is a possibility)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

From ISACH: UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa
These are our observations on the results overnight.

2211 Accountants 75 points – NO RESULTS (we are trying to confirm with DIBP if there were any Accountants invited)
2212 Auditors 75 points – 25/07/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 11/07/2017
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 15/02/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – NO RESULTS
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 09/06/2017


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Guys
> 
> Does anyone know what went wrong in this round? I guess we will know the number of people invited once DIBP publishes them
> 
> If this was due to 2nd invites then wouldn't the situation be similar for all rounds going forward?


As it is pro-rata occupation there should not be any discrepancies in the number of invites... lets see


----------



## andreyx108b

Oz_man said:


> From ISACH: UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa
> 
> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa
> These are our observations on the results overnight.
> 
> 2211 Accountants 75 points – NO RESULTS (we are trying to confirm with DIBP if there were any Accountants invited)
> 2212 Auditors 75 points – 25/07/2017
> 2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 11/07/2017
> 2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 15/02/2017
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – NO RESULTS
> 2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 09/06/2017


 data from the tracker!


----------



## Nishant_K

Guys, 

What we mean by 2nd Invite ? How does it impact the queue ?


Thanks.


----------



## liti

*ACS Skills Assessment*

Dear All,

For the ACS Employment Reference

My ex-employer did issue a reference but dated in year 2010 and now that company has closed down. 

Can I still use that for ACS Skills Assessment.

Thanks!


----------



## Kmv

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Guys
> 
> Does anyone know what went wrong in this round? I guess we will know the number of people invited once DIBP publishes them
> 
> If this was due to 2nd invites then wouldn't the situation be similar for all rounds going forward?


I agree. If there are re-invitations issued to the same people(75 pointers) who were invited on 12th July round as they might have not accepted the invitation, then the same argument is valid for 70 or 65 pointers too. This would impact all subsequent rounds going forward.

Hope DIBP publishes some additional information to get better clarity either in terms of re-invitations or any technical glitches which might have led to the slow DOE movement.

Thanks.


----------



## Oz_man

So will it be a 1-2 years wait for 70 points, June-July 2017 DOE's itself?


----------



## dev2287

Hi Guys

Just wanted to clarify something.
In the EOI I had entered my Australia work start date as 21st September 2016, but I was in transit on this date and started working on the 22nd September.
Now I have got my invite should I go ahead with my visa app or should I create a new EOI.

Kindly give your opinion!


----------



## ngenhit

Kmv said:


> I agree. If there are re-invitations issued to the same people(75 pointers) who were invited on 12th July round as they might have not accepted the invitation, then the same argument is valid for 70 or 65 pointers too. This would impact all subsequent rounds going forward.
> 
> Hope DIBP publishes some additional information to get better clarity either in terms of re-invitations or any technical glitches which might have led to the slow DOE movement.
> 
> Thanks.




I would like to emphasize again on the incredulity of this fact.

For the queue to just move by 2 days from the previous round. There should have been 45-50 reinvites for 75+ pointers! 
Details: usual 75+ pointers coming in 20-25 => 78 - (20/25) = 50-53 => excluding couple of 70 pointers for the queue movement that happened.

So, 45-50 reinvites is roughly 50-60% of the invites coming back into the queue!. That sounds absurd to the core!. I clearly do not believe that half of the invites returned into the pool. Usual numbers are ~ 10% overall at the max.

I see every reason to believe that DIBP could not for some reason push 78 invites in the last round, which is not at all normal. But they have missed some rounds last year and invited more people in the immediately next round to balance it.



To summarize, the 2 days queue movement is strongly justifiable with 39 invites going out: 25 to the new 75 pointers over the 14 days, 4-6 for the two days of 70 pointers, and 8-9 of repeat invites ( for 75 pointers from 12th July and ...) . If this is the case, expect 78 + 39 invites in the next round and everything will be back to normal!. Keep calm.


----------



## ngenhit

ngenhit said:


> I would like to emphasize again on the incredulity of this fact.
> 
> For the queue to just move by 2 days from the previous round. There should have been 45-50 reinvites for 75+ pointers!
> Details: usual 75+ pointers coming in 20-25 => 78 - (20/25) = 50-53 => excluding couple of 70 pointers for the queue movement that happened.
> 
> So, 45-50 reinvites is roughly 50-60% of the invites coming back into the queue!. That sounds absurd to the core!. I clearly do not believe that half of the invites returned into the pool. Usual numbers are ~ 10% overall at the max.
> 
> I see every reason to believe that DIBP could not for some reason push 78 invites in the last round, which is not at all normal. But they have missed some rounds last year and invited more people in the immediately next round to balance it.
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize, the 2 days queue movement is strongly justifiable with 39 invites going out: 25 to the new 75 pointers over the 14 days, 4-6 for the two days of 70 pointers, and 8-9 of repeat invites ( for 75 pointers from 12th July and ...) . If this is the case, expect 78 + 39 invites in the next round and everything will be back to normal!. Keep calm.




I analyzed the number of days of queue movement for other occupation codes as well. 

Only a reduced pro rata % ,from the previous 5% per round to 2.5% or 2% could've had the same effect on all the occupation codes like this. If this is applicable, then they would most likely issue the extra invites in the next round to balance the numbers out.

Impact ( with the above assumptions):
1) Non Pro rata codes will suffer. If more pro rated invites are going out, then the non-pro rata codes are not going to have many invites left.
2) BA would move by 1 and half months in the next round.


----------



## Kmv

ngenhit said:


> I analyzed the number of days of queue movement for other occupation codes as well.
> 
> Only a reduced pro rata % ,from the previous 5% per round to 2.5% or 2% could've had the same effect on all the occupation codes like this. If this is applicable, then they would most likely issue the extra invites in the next round to balance the numbers out.
> 
> Impact ( with the above assumptions):
> 1) Non Pro rata codes will suffer. If more pro rated invites are going out, then the non-pro rata codes are not going to have many invites left.
> 2) BA would move by 1 and half months in the next round.


If this is the case, hope the trend gets back to normal in coming rounds.

Cheers.


----------



## reyno_obrien

ngenhit said:


> I analyzed the number of days of queue movement for other occupation codes as well.
> 
> Only a reduced pro rata % ,from the previous 5% per round to 2.5% or 2% could've had the same effect on all the occupation codes like this. If this is applicable, then they would most likely issue the extra invites in the next round to balance the numbers out.
> 
> Impact ( with the above assumptions):
> 1) Non Pro rata codes will suffer. If more pro rated invites are going out, then the non-pro rata codes are not going to have many invites left.
> 2) BA would move by 1 and half months in the next round.


If BA moves by 1 and half months then that gives me hope of an invite in 4th Oct round. Hope your predictions come true! :fingerscrossed:

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I analyzed the number of days of queue movement for other occupation codes as well.
> 
> Only a reduced pro rata % ,from the previous 5% per round to 2.5% or 2% could've had the same effect on all the occupation codes like this. If this is applicable, then they would most likely issue the extra invites in the next round to balance the numbers out.
> 
> Impact ( with the above assumptions):
> 1) Non Pro rata codes will suffer. If more pro rated invites are going out, then the non-pro rata codes are not going to have many invites left.
> 2) BA would move by 1 and half months in the next round.


That's a ray of light. The problem is that both the shortfall rounds and the bumper rounds that follow really screw things up. It means the invite date bouncing around, and takes away some scant predictability. DIBP really need to stop doing this.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> That's a ray of light. The problem is that both the shortfall rounds and the bumper rounds that follow really screw things up. It means the invite date bouncing around, and takes away some scant predictability. DIBP really need to stop doing this.


They did something similar to this last time as well. 

For some occupation codes, they under invited I think.
And, BA was not invited at all for one round and then the next round had 2x invites (just for BA).


----------



## raheelchagani

Guys,

Any idea about NSW pre invite round for 2017-18? When its going to start?


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> I analyzed the number of days of queue movement for other occupation codes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a reduced pro rata % ,from the previous 5% per round to 2.5% or 2% could've had the same effect on all the occupation codes like this. If this is applicable, then they would most likely issue the extra invites in the next round to balance the numbers out.
> 
> 
> 
> Impact ( with the above assumptions):
> 
> 1) Non Pro rata codes will suffer. If more pro rated invites are going out, then the non-pro rata codes are not going to have many invites left.
> 
> 2) BA would move by 1 and half months in the next round.




2611 - will move as usual 5-10 days in my view. 

In the past 3 years I have never seen it moving 7 weeks (aa you said 1.5 months) and I don't think this round will be any different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agrawal85

andreyx108b said:


> 2611 - will move as usual 5-10 days in my view.
> 
> In the past 3 years I have never seen it moving 7 weeks (aa you said 1.5 months) and I don't think this round will be any different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has moved a little bit more than that in last 2 rounds(excluding July one), may be because it was only covering 70 points invites 

Round Date	----Points----	Visa Date of effect
6-Sep-17 ---- 70---- 7/06/2017 10:42
23-Aug-17 ----70---- 11/05/2017 21:58
9-Aug-17 ----70---- 12/04/2017 16:14

Just being hopeful for 70 point invites. My date is 7th July. 70 Points.


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

Quick question. I've recently updated my EOI claiming 75 points with the date of effect as 25/09/2017. Would like your inputs to understand what are the chances of getting an invite in the upcoming rounds. 

Points Breakup
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
English: 20
Total Points: 75

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question. I've recently updated my EOI claiming 75 points with the date of effect as 25/09/2017. Would like your inputs to understand what are the chances of getting an invite in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> Points Breakup
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> English: 20
> Total Points: 75
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ANZ code? 

Check the last result cut off for 261111-261112 if thats yours.


----------



## Harry112016

Apologies. The code is 261112 (System Analyst).


----------



## Harry112016

sharma1981 said:


> ANZ code?
> 
> Check the last result cut off for 261111-261112 if thats yours.


Apologies. The code is 261112 (System Analyst).


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I have a general query. I was on a work permit in UK for 2 years via my company. But in the experience letter, the company said they don't mention location details and have issued a general letter. I have done ACS using the same letter but the entire work experience is mentioned as in India even for those 2 years. I need your opinion on what should I mention in EOI, should I mention the experience period as India for those two years as well or mention it as in UK. Do you recommend need to get the ACS done again? Quick help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sharma1981

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a general query. I was on a work permit in UK for 2 years via my company. But in the experience letter, the company said they don't mention location details and have issued a general letter. I have done ACS using the same letter but the entire work experience is mentioned as in India even for those 2 years. I need your opinion on what should I mention in EOI, should I mention the experience period as India for those two years as well or mention it as in UK. Do you recommend need to get the ACS done again? Quick help would be much appreciated.


Submit EOI as per ACS letter. No re-assessment needed.

Post invite you can details things in Form 80/1221.


----------



## Harry112016

sharma1981 said:


> Submit EOI as per ACS letter. No re-assessment needed.
> 
> Post invite you can details things in Form 80/1221.


Thanks for your quick response. So by specifying the details in Form 80/1221 and providing relevant details for work experience in UK during visa application should be ok?


----------



## sharma1981

Harry112016 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. So by specifying the details in Form 80/1221 and providing relevant details for work experience in UK during visa application should be ok?


Yes. that should be OK


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Percentage allocation for 261111 & 261112*

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the percentage they give for 261111 & 261112. Because from the occupation ceiling list in the skillsoft page, they are giving a number which have both 261111 & 261112. Is it like 50% each.. ?

Regards,
Nithin

Score : 70
Code: 261112
EOI applied: 7th Sep 2017


----------



## FFacs

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the percentage they give for 261111 & 261112. Because from the occupation ceiling list in the skillsoft page, they are giving a number which have both 261111 & 261112. Is it like 50% each.. ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> 
> Score : 70
> Code: 261112
> EOI applied: 7th Sep 2017


For 189 it's a shared allocation. Both are considered to be in a single queue. For 190, it's unclear. NSW was a bit picky last year, inviting only one skill from a family in any volume in some cases (e.g. the developer/programmer skills)


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> 2611 - will move as usual 5-10 days in my view.
> 
> In the past 3 years I have never seen it moving 7 weeks (aa you said 1.5 months) and I don't think this round will be any different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are confused, my friend. The queue is now at 70 points. 
Unlike 65 points last year and year before, at which it was moving 5-10 days.

There are not that many applications left in the queue / coming into the queue with 75 or 75 + points. 

I have been right for 2 rounds, and this one was a one-off round where they clearly did not invite 78 invites for 2611.


----------



## benisrael

ngenhit said:


> You are confused, my friend. The queue is now at 70 points.
> Unlike 65 points last year and year before, at which it was moving 5-10 days.
> 
> There are not that many applications left in the queue / coming into the queue with 75 or 75 + points.
> 
> I have been right for 2 rounds, and this one was a one-off round where they clearly did not invite 78 invites for 2611.


65 has no scope, right ?


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> You are confused, my friend. The queue is now at 70 points.
> Unlike 65 points last year and year before, at which it was moving 5-10 days.
> 
> There are not that many applications left in the queue / coming into the queue with 75 or 75 + points.
> 
> I have been right for 2 rounds, and this one was a one-off round where they clearly did not invite 78 invites for 2611.


I am not confused at all, i know the difference between 65 and 70 points. 

I will stand on the fact that queue has never moved 7 weeks. 

We shall see the next round or when official result it out.


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> 65 has no scope, right ?


The cut off may come down to 65, but that's hard to say when at least as per me...


----------



## benisrael

70 is the new 65.

Going by ngenhit's signature,

EOI Filed (65 - 189) - Sep '16

EOI Updated (70 - 189) - Jul '17

His EOI has been waiting in the queue for almost an year now.


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> You are confused, my friend. The queue is now at 70 points.
> Unlike 65 points last year and year before, at which it was moving 5-10 days.
> 
> There are not that many applications left in the queue / coming into the queue with 75 or 75 + points.
> 
> I have been right for 2 rounds, and this one was a one-off round where they clearly did not invite 78 invites for 2611.



Does 70 points has any scope, my doe is 10th July,will I get an invite atleast by March 2018,as members in this forum is saying queue will move only by 3-4 days per round?!


----------



## benisrael

Oz_man said:


> Does 70 points has any scope, my doe is 10th July,will I get an invite atleast by March 2018,as members in this forum is saying queue will move only by 3-4 days per round?!


Last round EOI Cutoff date was 7th June 2017, so you should get it in 1-2 months. But i'll let the experts predict.


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> I am not confused at all, i know the difference between 65 and 70 points.
> 
> I will stand on the fact that queue has never moved 7 weeks.
> 
> We shall see the next round or when official result it out.


What you told was that the queue will move only 5-7 days. That is incorrect for 70 point queue for 2611. 

And, what I told was that the queue did not move in the last round, and the most plausible explanation was that they did not invite 78 invites, but only 39 invites.

So if the DIBP does the correction round ( like they have done before), *it would be 117 invites going out.* That would definitely move the queue by 6-7 weeks.

_*Again, assumption *_: _only 39 invites were issued in the last round_. If this is not right and there were a complete set of 78 invites given out on 20th September, then it was the double invites like FFacs mentioned, even then, the queue would move by atleast 4 weeks ( for 78 invite round)


----------



## ngenhit

benisrael said:


> 65 has no scope, right ?


For a new 65 point application?

It would take more than 2 years at the least. The 65 queue will not move any more than 2 weeks (for 65) per round even if it finally starts moving by December/Early Jan.

The last invited 65 pointer had an EOI DoE of early August *2016*.


----------



## hsingh1313

Dear All,

Greetings !

Request you to help me to comprehend, when I can receive invite for EOI/s VISA subclass 189 & 190

I have not seen much movement in ICT BA (261111) code in last 3-4 invites, any specific reason or changes in process by DIBP

BR/HSINGH
**********************
ANZSCO applied - ICT BA - 261111
**********************
AGE: 25 Points
**********************
ACS - 5th Dec'16 - 10 Points
**********************
PTE - 20-July'17 - Superior Scores - 20 Points
**********************
Education - 15 Points
**********************
DOE - 189 - 20th July'17 - 70 Points
**********************
DOE - 190 (VIC/NSW) - 12-Aug'17 - 75 Points
**********************


----------



## benisrael

hsingh1313 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Greetings !
> 
> Request you to help me to comprehend, when I can receive invite for EOI/s VISA subclass 189 & 190
> 
> I have not seen much movement in ICT BA (261111) code in last 3-4 invites, any specific reason or changes in process by DIBP
> 
> BR/HSINGH
> **********************
> ANZSCO applied - ICT BA - 261111
> **********************
> AGE: 25 Points
> **********************
> ACS - 5th Dec'16 - 10 Points
> **********************
> PTE - 20-July'17 - Superior Scores - 20 Points
> **********************
> Education - 15 Points
> **********************
> DOE - 189 - 20th July'17 - 70 Points
> **********************
> DOE - 190 (VIC/NSW) - 12-Aug'17 - 75 Points
> **********************


With 70 points, going by the trend - you should wait for 3 months from the date you applied. Probably by October end or early Nov.

Keep us posted.


----------



## auslover35

ngenhit said:


> What you told was that the queue will move only 5-7 days. That is incorrect for 70 point queue for 2611.
> 
> And, what I told was that the queue did not move in the last round, and the most plausible explanation was that they did not invite 78 invites, but only 39 invites.
> 
> So if the DIBP does the correction round ( like they have done before), *it would be 117 invites going out.* That would definitely move the queue by 6-7 weeks.
> 
> _*Again, assumption *_: _only 39 invites were issued in the last round_. If this is not right and there were a complete set of 78 invites given out on 20th September, then it was the double invites like FFacs mentioned, even then, the queue would move by atleast 4 weeks ( for 78 invite round)


Dear

from where u got the data 39 invites


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> What you told was that the queue will move only 5-7 days. That is incorrect for 70 point queue for 2611.
> 
> And, what I told was that the queue did not move in the last round, and the most plausible explanation was that they did not invite 78 invites, but only 39 invites.
> 
> So if the DIBP does the correction round ( like they have done before), *it would be 117 invites going out.* That would definitely move the queue by 6-7 weeks.
> 
> _*Again, assumption *_: _only 39 invites were issued in the last round_. If this is not right and there were a complete set of 78 invites given out on 20th September, then it was the double invites like FFacs mentioned, even then, the queue would move by atleast 4 weeks ( for 78 invite round)




We shall see  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

auslover35 said:


> Dear
> 
> from where u got the data 39 invites


From this logic. Disclosure: it is based on assumptions. We will know the actual numbers by this friday.



ngenhit said:


> I would like to emphasize again on the incredulity of this fact.
> 
> For the queue to just move by 2 days from the previous round. There should have been 45-50 reinvites for 75+ pointers!
> Details: usual 75+ pointers coming in 20-25 => 78 - (20/25) = 50-53 => excluding couple of 70 pointers for the queue movement that happened.
> 
> So, 45-50 reinvites is roughly 50-60% of the invites coming back into the queue!. That sounds absurd to the core!. I clearly do not believe that half of the invites returned into the pool. Usual numbers are ~ 10% overall at the max.
> 
> I see every reason to believe that DIBP could not for some reason push 78 invites in the last round, which is not at all normal. But they have missed some rounds last year and invited more people in the immediately next round to balance it.
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize, the 2 days queue movement is strongly justifiable with 39 invites going out: 25 to the new 75 pointers over the 14 days, 4-6 for the two days of 70 pointers, and 8-9 of repeat invites ( for 75 pointers from 12th July and ...) . If this is the case, expect 78 + 39 invites in the next round and everything will be back to normal!. Keep calm.


----------



## dilanjan

NSW skilled occupation list for 2017_2018 is in their website. It is finally released


----------



## Oz_man

dilanjan said:


> NSW skilled occupation list for 2017_2018 is in their website. It is finally released


Yes, and both ICT Business analyst and System analyst are part of priority occupation list.


----------



## siva26

Has anyone else experienced the case where ACS not deducting the initial 2 years exp?
Just keen to know though i submitted my EOI in July.


----------



## Nishant_K

ngenhit said:


> What you told was that the queue will move only 5-7 days. That is incorrect for 70 point queue for 2611.
> 
> And, what I told was that the queue did not move in the last round, and the most plausible explanation was that they did not invite 78 invites, but only 39 invites.
> 
> So if the DIBP does the correction round ( like they have done before), *it would be 117 invites going out.* That would definitely move the queue by 6-7 weeks.
> 
> _*Again, assumption *_: _only 39 invites were issued in the last round_. If this is not right and there were a complete set of 78 invites given out on 20th September, then it was the double invites like FFacs mentioned, even then, the queue would move by atleast 4 weeks ( for 78 invite round)



Hello, My Consultant told that those 2nd invites went to 75 pointers will again wait for 2 months time, and if not responded then EOIs will simply be removed from the system. DIBP does not adjust it by increasing the number of invites at any instance. So in next round we will have 78 invites and so on.


----------



## aabukar

I have done by Ielts with the following scores (R 8, L 7.5, S 7.5 and W 7) and got the 10 points. Yesterday I did my PET attempting to increase the scores and practiced using E2 language resources. The exam was very very difficult compared to IELTS specially in speaking and listening 
For those who got high scores on PTE 79+ would you please advice how you got them? How much time did it take to practice and what did you use to practice? 
Thanks


----------



## joshua1729

dilanjan said:


> NSW skilled occupation list for 2017_2018 is in their website. It is finally released


Can you please share the link?


----------



## joshua1729

aabukar said:


> I have done by Ielts with the following scores (R 8, L 7.5, S 7.5 and W 7) and got the 10 points. Yesterday I did my PET attempting to increase the scores and practiced using E2 language resources. The exam was very very difficult compared to IELTS specially in speaking and listening
> For those who got high scores on PTE 79+ would you please advice how you got them? How much time did it take to practice and what did you use to practice?
> Thanks


Not really sure if you should go with my preparation method... but here's what I did.
I bought the gold test preparation kit from https://ptepractice.com and did a test first without any preparation to see where I stood. Then I did the offline test / sample questions and a few days later I gave the 2nd prep test. Overall preparation span was about 5 days?

The biggest challenge for me was to get used to the question pattern. e.g.

Sitting focussed in one place for 3 hours!
Summarize what you hear in a sentence of 60-70 words. -- found this especially hard because in my entire career it has been drilled into my head that a sentence should be crisp with no more than 7-10 words!
The accents... during the actual exam I got a passage with an Asian Australian accent!


----------



## dilanjan

joshua1729 said:


> Can you please share the link?


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf


----------



## reyno_obrien

Skillselect has updated the results for 20th Sept. as usual 78 invites have gone out. looks like most of them went as 2nd invites for 75 pointers. hence, for the 4th oct round, the 2nd invites for the 2nd round of 75 pointers would go out. so looks like the movement for 70 pointers would again be 2 to 3 days  Now i am really concerned!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dilanjan

reyno_obrien said:


> Skillselect has updated the results for 20th Sept. as usual 78 invites have gone out. looks like most of them went as 2nd invites for 75 pointers. hence, for the 4th oct round, the 2nd invites for the 2nd round of 75 pointers would go out. so looks like the movement for 70 pointers would again be 2 to 3 days  Now i am really concerned!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


till the page is offline 401 UNAUTHORIZED


----------



## reyno_obrien

dilanjan said:


> till the page is offline 401 UNAUTHORIZED


Check Occupation Ceilings. Its moved from 390 to 468 (78 invites!)


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Check Occupation Ceilings. Its moved from 390 to 468 (78 invites!)


so does it mean the queue movement from next rounds will be really slow, not more than 2-3 days per round for 70 points?


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> so does it mean the queue movement from next rounds will be really slow, not more than 2-3 days per round for 70 points?


It depends on how many previous 75 points invites were not taken up and 2nd invite would go! it is frustrating to find 75 pointers getting invites and not applying for Visa on time. this is hurting all of us 70 pointers! 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> It depends on how many previous 75 points invites were not taken up and 2nd invite would go! it is frustrating to find 75 pointers getting invites and not applying for Visa on time. this is hurting all of us 70 pointers!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Can you please explain what this 2nd invite is all about?

Is it that if a 75 pointer got an invite, did not apply for visa for 60 days, his EOI again went to pool, and again he got the invite as soon it went to pool?


----------



## dilanjan

reyno_obrien said:


> It depends on how many previous 75 points invites were not taken up and 2nd invite would go! it is frustrating to find 75 pointers getting invites and not applying for Visa on time. this is hurting all of us 70 pointers!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


I still cann't understand the concept of second invite, if someone has invited once and not applied for visa and then again in the next round he is invited and not applied for visa then he wasted 2 invitations without any use? what is the rationale behind that? its wasting of invitations.


----------



## Oz_man

Oz_man said:


> Can you please explain what this 2nd invite is all about?
> 
> Is it that if a 75 pointer got an invite, did not apply for visa for 60 days, his EOI again went to pool, and again he got the invite as soon it went to pool?


My DOE is just before your's , it is 10th July.


----------



## dilanjan

Oz_man said:


> My DOE is just before your's , it is 10th July.


Are we really sure that there are this number of 75 pointers whom have not applied for visa? according to immitracker and our own forum there won't be much.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> Can you please explain what this 2nd invite is all about?
> 
> Is it that if a 75 pointer got an invite, did not apply for visa for 60 days, his EOI again went to pool, and again he got the invite as soon it went to pool?


Thats correct! the first round started 12th July for 75 pointers. for those who got invited and didnt apply, 2nd invitation was triggered on 12th Sept (20th Sept round)

The same trend would continue for the 26th July folks with 75 points who got invited and didnt apply for Visa by 26th Sept (4th Oct round). Lets hope there were not many who didnt apply so that the queue moves for 70 pointers.

70 pointers started getting invites in the 3rd round (9th Aug) onwards. So if any of the 70 pointers didnt apply, that would trigger on 9th Oct (18th Oct round) for 2nd invites. I dont think 70 pointers who get invited will not apply for visa. so we shouldnt be affected in the 18th Oct round.

going by the above trend, i guess now i should hope for an invite only in the November rounds! thats 1 month later than what i expected! (i hoped to get invited in the 4th oct round)

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Thats correct! the first round started 12th July for 75 pointers. for those who got invited and didnt apply, 2nd invitation was triggered on 12th Sept (20th Sept round)
> 
> The same trend would continue for the 26th July folks with 75 points who got invited and didnt apply for Visa by 26th Sept (4th Oct round). Lets hope there were not many who didnt apply so that the queue moves for 70 pointers.
> 
> 70 pointers started getting invites in the 3rd round (9th Aug) onwards. So if any of the 70 pointers didnt apply, that would trigger on 9th Oct (18th Oct round) for 2nd invites. I dont think 70 pointers who get invited will not apply for visa. so we shouldnt be affected in the 18th Oct round.
> 
> going by the above trend, i guess now i should hope for an invite only in the November rounds! thats 1 month later than what i expected! (i hoped to get invited in the 4th oct round)
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


What kind of crazy folks will not apply for 189 visa after receiving ITA!!?. If it is 190 , understandable as it is regional visa, but 189 is an open PR Visa across Australia, and still do not want to apply, then why they even filed an EOI!!


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> What kind of crazy folks will not apply for 189 visa after receiving ITA!!?. If it is 190 , understandable as it is regional visa, but 189 is an open PR Visa across Australia, and still do not want to apply, then why they even filed an EOI!!


My guess is: it's due to people creating multiple EOIs. One with claiming high points (hoping they could show proof) and one with appropriate points. the reason could be someone hoping to get necessary points for experience from ACS. but after they get invited, they realize they havent got the expected points from ACS.

I might be completely wrong. but i think it's mostly due to creating multiple EOIs.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Oz_man said:


> What kind of crazy folks will not apply for 189 visa after receiving ITA!!?. If it is 190 , understandable as it is regional visa, but 189 is an open PR Visa across Australia, and still do not want to apply, then why they even filed an EOI!!


Umm..to each his own. Did you know, 190 is a better ITA than 189 in many aspects. The most prominent being the fact that 190 processing team is different and much under worked as compared to 189. Which is why the turn around time for grants is much lesser, sometimes even as less as 15 days after lodgement. For ICT professionals who know bulk of the job opportunities will come from either NSW or VIC, a 190 in that case is not such a bad option. And so, 189 EOI remains as is. 

I think the more viable question is how is the ceiling calculated if same EOIs get invites twice. Does the ceiling reduce or not? And if it does, when does it retract to its original value. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

Did anyone notice the Oct rounds ceiling has decreased from 1750 to 1250? Although its more than 1000, just hoping the number of invites dont go down for pro-rata occupations. It didnt go up when it was increased from 1000 to 1750!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

reyno_obrien said:


> Did anyone notice the Oct rounds ceiling has decreased from 1750 to 1250? Although its more than 1000, just hoping the number of invites dont go down for pro-rata occupations. It didnt go up when it was increased from 1000 to 1750!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


Wont affect ICT Business Analyst - may stop Electronic Engineers getting down to 60 pointers and Mechanical Engineers from getting down to 60 pointers around February/March 2018. This means there may be more 489 family invites for these two occupations in the future

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit

reyno_obrien said:


> Did anyone notice the Oct rounds ceiling has decreased from 1750 to 1250? Although its more than 1000, just hoping the number of invites dont go down for pro-rata occupations. It didnt go up when it was increased from 1000 to 1750!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: Awaiting
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


This would constrain the non-prorated codes to around 250 invites.


----------



## ngenhit

Iscah says
"Accountants according to the occupational ceilings received their full 239 invites last round. We had heard rumours that some people were creating FAKE EOIs at really high point scores (let’s say 90 points for example). If this is true then DIBP make have invited these fake invitations instead of real ones. That would explain why we have not seen any real invitations and yest DIBP say 239 invites were issued on the 20/9/2017 round." 

LOL. All of us who are waiting must be the lucky ones.

Like I told, double invites (i.e., non-applied for 50% of the invites sent out on July 6th round got invited again after the 60 days). I guess that was what has happened. 

:-( Otherwise there's no way the queue just moved 2 days! :-( . We are in trouble.

FAKE EOIs?. :-( .


----------



## ngenhit

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Umm..to each his own. Did you know, 190 is a better ITA than 189 in many aspects. The most prominent being the fact that 190 processing team is different and much under worked as compared to 189. Which is why the turn around time for grants is much lesser, sometimes even as less as 15 days after lodgement. For ICT professionals who know bulk of the job opportunities will come from either NSW or VIC, a 190 in that case is not such a bad option. And so, 189 EOI remains as is.
> 
> I think the more viable question is how is the ceiling calculated if same EOIs get invites twice. Does the ceiling reduce or not? And if it does, when does it retract to its original value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The ceiling will not change over the year. It is a casualty of the system.


----------



## ngenhit

I need one help from the fellow board members,

Whoever has applied onshore and is on a bridging visa, are you able to see the bridging visa status on the VEVO?, Or will it appear only when the current visa expires?


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Iscah says
> "Accountants according to the occupational ceilings received their full 239 invites last round. We had heard rumours that some people were creating FAKE EOIs at really high point scores (let’s say 90 points for example). If this is true then DIBP make have invited these fake invitations instead of real ones. That would explain why we have not seen any real invitations and yest DIBP say 239 invites were issued on the 20/9/2017 round."
> 
> LOL. All of us who are waiting must be the lucky ones.
> 
> Like I told, double invites (i.e., non-applied for 50% of the invites sent out on July 6th round got invited again after the 60 days). I guess that was what has happened.
> 
> :-( Otherwise there's no way the queue just moved 2 days! :-( . We are in trouble.
> 
> FAKE EOIs?. :-( .



Bizarre. This doesn't pass the sniff test IMO. 2611xx also reports 468 (i.e. 6 full invite rounds) were invited.


----------



## aabukar

joshua1729 said:


> Not really sure if you should go with my preparation method... but here's what I did.
> I bought the gold test preparation kit from https://ptepractice.com and did a test first without any preparation to see where I stood. Then I did the offline test / sample questions and a few days later I gave the 2nd prep test. Overall preparation span was about 5 days?
> 
> The biggest challenge for me was to get used to the question pattern. e.g.
> 
> Sitting focussed in one place for 3 hours!
> Summarize what you hear in a sentence of 60-70 words. -- found this especially hard because in my entire career it has been drilled into my head that a sentence should be crisp with no more than 7-10 words!
> The accents... during the actual exam I got a passage with an Asian Australian accent!


I got my PTE results ..L 68, R 70, S 56 and W 75. it is pretty bad. 
looking at enabling skills i got the following:
Grammer 90
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 45
Spelling 64
Vocab 90 
Written Discourse 75.

I need your advise kindly on the following
1. if I repeated my IELTS and got lower marks than before would that impact my application or can I just ignore the test and keep using the previous testing report.

2. Any advises on how to improve the PTE scores in speaking and listening ? other than watching TED talks which I am planning to do.

Thanks


----------



## cp_aus_pr

Hi,
I have submitted EOI for ICT Business analyst with below options.
189 with 60 points
190 - NSW with 65 points

What will be average time to receive Invite and which visa (i.e. 189 or 190) is likely to arrive?

Thanks for response


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> The ceiling will not change over the year. It is a casualty of the system.


Or, perhaps, the ceiling is calculated with the double invites baked in..... perhaps. TBH the whole thing is bizarre, the figures they have for some of the more "esoteric" professions is crazy. Why doesn't someone in India open a Cabinet Makers University? Then we could see the 1905 (YES, 1905!!!!!!) slots for these professionals get rationed out too.


----------



## sharma1981

aabukar said:


> I got my PTE results ..L 68, R 70, S 56 and W 75. it is pretty bad.
> looking at enabling skills i got the following:
> Grammer 90
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation 45
> Spelling 64
> Vocab 90
> Written Discourse 75.
> 
> I need your advise kindly on the following
> 1. if I repeated my IELTS and got lower marks than before would that impact my application or can I just ignore the test and keep using the previous testing report.
> 
> 2. Any advises on how to improve the PTE scores in speaking and listening ? other than watching TED talks which I am planning to do.
> 
> Thanks


1. Its your wish which score you want to use. No negative impact
2. Google YouTube for E2 language tutorials.

Improve your pronunciation. Use PTE thread for feedback by posting Audios. Your speaking speed looks a major issue as per scores


----------



## FFacs

reyno_obrien said:


> My guess is: it's due to people creating multiple EOIs. One with claiming high points (hoping they could show proof) and one with appropriate points. the reason could be someone hoping to get necessary points for experience from ACS. but after they get invited, they realize they havent got the expected points from ACS.
> 
> I might be completely wrong. but i think it's mostly due to creating multiple EOIs.


Could well be. Other reasons:


The first round had people from months earlier. Perhaps they got bored and gave up
Some may have taken a 190 offer and not been bothered to remove the 189 (or their agent didn't)
Some may just be people testing how to use the system, or messing around, or being malicious and so didn't care.

That last one troubles me, because there seems to be a suggestion that there were fake EOIs. It's possible those miles back in the queue, with zero chance, are trying to damage the system so they can "reset" things and perhaps have a chance. Worrying if this is proven to be true.


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> Iscah says
> "Accountants according to the occupational ceilings received their full 239 invites last round. We had heard rumours that some people were creating FAKE EOIs at really high point scores (let’s say 90 points for example). If this is true then DIBP make have invited these fake invitations instead of real ones. That would explain why we have not seen any real invitations and yest DIBP say 239 invites were issued on the 20/9/2017 round."
> 
> LOL. All of us who are waiting must be the lucky ones.
> 
> Like I told, double invites (i.e., non-applied for 50% of the invites sent out on July 6th round got invited again after the 60 days). I guess that was what has happened.
> 
> :-( Otherwise there's no way the queue just moved 2 days! :-( . We are in trouble.
> 
> FAKE EOIs?. :-( .



2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1574	468

So let us consider this scenario: There are 1106 invites pending for this year and if ppl create fake 1106 EOI's with 90 points, 85 points, does it mean the quota is over for this year and Skill select will keep on inviting these fake EOI's as 2nd invite every round?

And again next year, all it takes is few hundred fake EOI's with 90 or 85 points, and the system will be in loop for whole year with this so called 2nd invites, and no genuine 75 or 70 points will ever get invite?

All it takes for system to be challenged is few 100's fake EOI's with very to very very high points?!


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1574	468
> 
> So let us consider this scenario: There are 1106 invites pending for this year and if ppl create fake 1106 EOI's with 90 points, 85 points, does it mean the quota is over for this year and Skill select will keep on inviting these fake EOI's as 2nd invite every round?
> 
> And again next year, all it takes is few hundred fake EOI's with 90 or 85 points, and the system will be in loop for whole year with this so called 2nd invites, and no genuine 75 or 70 points will ever get invite?
> 
> All it takes for system to be challenged is few 100's fake EOI's with very to very very high points?!


Well. It is retarded when you put it that way  

But I was hopeful that 70% of the EOI's won't come back into the system!

I ran the numbers. It takes 70% of the EOI's to be back into the pool from the first round of 75 pointer invites for this queue to lag like it did in the last round!. This is very suspect!. You cannot expect 70% (50+ ) invites to get back into the system!. What kind of immature people would leave their EOI in the system, after knowing the trouble everyone has to go through!. 

And, If it is not the double invite issue, then we will have to assume that it is the fake high point EOI's.
We will know for sure when we see the detailed page from SS containing invites over 'points' range bar-chart.


I am glad that I have my state nomination EOI in. Hopefully, NSW won't abandon me.


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> Well. It is retarded when you put it that way
> 
> But I was hopeful that 70% of the EOI's won't come back into the system!
> 
> I ran the numbers. It takes 70% of the EOI's to be back into the pool from the first round of 75 pointer invites for this queue to lag like it did in the last round!. This is very suspect!. You cannot expect 70% (50+ ) invites to get back into the system!. What kind of immature people would leave their EOI in the system, after knowing the trouble everyone has to go through!.
> 
> And, If it is not the double invite issue, then we will have to assume that it is the fake high point EOI's.
> We will know for sure when we see the detailed page from SS containing invites over 'points' range bar-chart.
> 
> 
> I am glad that I have my state nomination EOI in. Hopefully, NSW won't abandon me.


Exactly, there are very high number of EOI's as 2nd invite or with very high points( aka fake EOI's with 90 points), going by this queue movement trend , would not be surprised if Mar 2018 invitation round ends with DOE at 2nd or max 3rd week of June 2017 for 70 points..


----------



## ngenhit

Additional Info: I read from the accountants' forum page that a guy with 80 points did not even get invited!, and Accountant was moving at 75!. But still, the code invited 239 invites supposedly in the last round!. What a $h%t storm. :-( .

I guess DIBP has to finally implement the captcha/spam checks in the EOI application. I was wondering why an official system like this would lack a control like that. Every field is an open field without validation. One could essentially build an automated system to fill or crap up the entire EOI queue without even giving an authenticated original email.


----------



## mohitkashyap

If these Fake/spam EOI's things are real then it's very dangerous precedence and certainly very ugly side of the process where genuine EOI's or ppl get their dues very late and in some cases may not even.....


----------



## raheelchagani

Guys,

As NSW issue a Occupation list for 2017-18. Now any idea when they are going to start the invites?


----------



## auslover35

The only solution to control fake is that Eoi submitting should be paid by dibp?


----------



## Oz_man

raheelchagani said:


> Guys,
> 
> As NSW issue a Occupation list for 2017-18. Now any idea when they are going to start the invites?



NSW is even more unstructured,as themselves have mentioned there are no key dates, no guarantee will be invited in 1 month or 12 months,and there are no invitation rounds like 189, so they may invite in Sep and they may not invite till Jan and they will invite multiple times in feb..to illustrate. atleast 189 has specific dates and some occupation ceiling, NSW has neither.

PS: Even I have applied for NSW with 70+5 and got pre invite from VIC.


----------



## silentkiller

Hey guys, I follow this topic since couple of months already. Considering this issue with 189 invitations I decided to apply for 190 (NSW). I see there is an option in EOI to select a checkbox for 190 but will my DOE for 189 will be changed after this?
In my understanding it should remain the same but for 190 I will have a new DOE. I'm sure someone did this before so any advice here would be helpful.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## ashishsingh2902

The skillselect page is up. more than 200 85 pointers this time. in earlier rounds the number used to be in single digits (most of the times 0). So fake EOIs seems to be the possible reason right now


----------



## Oz_man

ashishsingh2902 said:


> The skillselect page is up. more than 200 85 pointers this time. in earlier rounds the number used to be in single digits (most of the times 0). So fake EOIs seems to be the possible reason right now


Yes, 200 85 Pointers is so unrealistic..will DIBP launch an investigation for this, looks like they have totally abused entire skill select system, all it takes to mess up an invitation round is any one is free to create a fake EOI and this will impact the entire process itself.

Worth noting is DOE has moved by 7 days, so it is 14th June. So I guess if fake EOI issue continues, may be 20th June in next round


----------



## Kmv

ashishsingh2902 said:


> The skillselect page is up. more than 200 85 pointers this time. in earlier rounds the number used to be in single digits (most of the times 0). So fake EOIs seems to be the possible reason right now



Guys,

Does the DIBP respond to any queries raised by applicants or MARA Agents such as the one regarding this issue of 85 pointers? Coz if it continues then it can simply throw the invitation process off track.

Has any of your MARA Agent's communicated with DIBP raising this issue?


Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

I dont think that anyone will abuse the system. 

As i said previously - we assume, however, with invitation rounds assumptions can be unreliable in too many scenarios. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> Yes, 200 85 Pointers is so unrealistic..will DIBP launch an investigation for this, looks like they have totally abused entire skill select system, all it takes to mess up an invitation round is any one is free to create a fake EOI and this will impact the entire process itself.
> 
> Worth noting is DOE has moved by 7 days, so it is 14th June. So I guess if fake EOI issue continues, may be 20th June in next round


TBH I see no evidence that 2611xx has had fake EOIs. It's possible, but no reason to jump to that conclusion. The combination of ACS indicating they would close their system, closure of state programs, second invites and graduation dates might mean an extra bunch of applicants and wasted invites. Likewise, NSW invited quite a few people in March, April last year which may have thinned numbers unusually. You just can't know.


----------



## Oz_man

As I wait for 189 ITA, just received invitation to apply for NSW 190 nomination.


----------



## Nishant_K

Hello Experts 

Looking at the current trend it seems Australia Immigration is now a closed case for 60 , 65 and most of the 70 pointers even. 

This was already in the air for last some months. May be fake invites , or New Zealenders policy had affected the queue badly and it will remain as is.


----------



## Kmv

Oz_man said:


> As I wait for 189 ITA, just received invitation to apply for NSW 190 nomination.


Can you please share your Date of EOI submitted and total points including state nomination?

Thanks.


----------



## Oz_man

Kmv said:


> Can you please share your Date of EOI submitted and total points including state nomination?
> 
> Thanks.


10th July, 70+5 points, I guess eng score makes difference.


----------



## siva26

aabukar said:


> I got my PTE results ..L 68, R 70, S 56 and W 75. it is pretty bad.
> looking at enabling skills i got the following:
> Grammer 90
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation 45
> Spelling 64
> Vocab 90
> Written Discourse 75.
> 
> I need your advise kindly on the following
> 1. if I repeated my IELTS and got lower marks than before would that impact my application or can I just ignore the test and keep using the previous testing report.
> 
> 2. Any advises on how to improve the PTE scores in speaking and listening ? other than watching TED talks which I am planning to do.
> 
> Thanks



1. if I repeated my IELTS and got lower marks than before would that impact my application or can I just ignore the test and keep using the previous testing report.

**No application will not be impacted at alll. You can attempt IELTS or PTE as many times as you want. What you submit only matters.


2. Any advises on how to improve the PTE scores in speaking and listening ? other than watching TED talks which I am planning to do.

**Please do purchase e2language package and go through their tutorials for better scores.


----------



## andreyx108b

Oz_man said:


> As I wait for 189 ITA, just received invitation to apply for NSW 190 nomination.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SankYash

Received NSW 190 ITA today. 

261111 - ICT BA :- DOE 08 /08 /2017 
189 - 70 points
190 - 75 points


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> 10th July, 70+5 points, I guess eng score makes difference.


Nice one! Congrats. It looks like superior English makes a big difference, as does 15 points for experience. Those are golden for NSW.


----------



## SankYash

Thanks Mate.. 

With this mess of 189 fake invites and the queue not moving anytime soon , NSW ITA comes as a respite !! 

The only issue is it provides only 15 days to accept..


----------



## dilanjan

SankYash said:


> Thanks Mate..
> 
> With this mess of 189 fake invites and the queue not moving anytime soon , NSW ITA comes as a respite !!
> 
> The only issue is it provides only 15 days to accept..


. Congratulations all the very best


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

SankYash said:


> Thanks Mate..
> 
> With this mess of 189 fake invites and the queue not moving anytime soon , NSW ITA comes as a respite !!
> 
> The only issue is it provides only 15 days to accept..


Hi 

Congratulations!

Can you please mention your points break up please..(sorry just trying to assess a trend, if at all there is one..)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelchagani

Hi Experts,

Need your inputs on the below. I have already logged EOI for 189 and for 190 NSW. Is it possible to log a new EOI for 190 VIC without effecting the DOE for the existing EOIs.


----------



## sharma1981

raheelchagani said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your inputs on the below. I have already logged EOI for 189 and for 190 NSW. Is it possible to log a new EOI for 190 VIC without effecting the DOE for the existing EOIs.


YOu can edit the current EOI to get rid of 190 and then create a new one for 190.


----------



## raheelchagani

sharma1981 said:


> YOu can edit the current EOI to get rid of 190 and then create a new one for 190.


So It means, it does not allow you to create a new EOI for 190 and you can log EOI for only one state at a time.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

raheelchagani said:


> So It means, it does not allow you to create a new EOI for 190 and you can log EOI for only one state at a time.


No..you can make separate EOIs for different states. Each EOI will be assessed individually. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## SankYash

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Can you please mention your points break up please..(sorry just trying to assess a trend, if at all there is one..)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Following are my points mate !!

NSW 190 - 75 points.

Age - 25 
Experience - 10
Education - 15
English - 20
State sponsorship -5


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

SankYash said:


> Following are my points mate !!
> 
> NSW 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Age - 25
> Experience - 10
> Education - 15
> English - 20
> State sponsorship -5


Thanks mate..so there are 2 people in this 2611 category who got invites from state today, both having 70+5 points with 10 points for experience. I have 70+5 too, but 5 points for experience and 30 for age. I guess only English is not enough for 2611. Experience is also important. 

I may be wrong though, my DOE is 10th Sep, maybe there is time, never say never! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelchagani

mrigank_bhushan said:


> No..you can make separate EOIs for different states. Each EOI will be assessed individually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Ok. So it means if i log EOI for VIC now. It won't effect the DOE for NSW EOI, whihc logged earlier.


----------



## aussiedream87

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks mate..so there are 2 people in this 2611 category who got invites from state today, both having 70+5 points with 10 points for experience. I have 70+5 too, but 5 points for experience and 30 for age. I guess only English is not enough for 2611. Experience is also important.
> 
> I may be wrong though, my DOE is 10th Sep, maybe there is time, never say never!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


You might in Q for their next target to be invited  All the best


----------



## aussiedream87

Oz_man said:


> 10th July, 70+5 points, I guess eng score makes difference.


Congratulations @Oz_man :rockon:


----------



## aussiedream87

SankYash said:


> Received NSW 190 ITA today.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA :- DOE 08 /08 /2017
> 189 - 70 points
> 190 - 75 points


Congrats mate


----------



## ngenhit

Guys,

What's the latest date for the NSW invites which have gone out?. I can see the latest date as 10th July.


PS: I know it is not date based, But I am in the superior english , 75 point (Incl SS 5 points) group. So, it must be pseudo - date base is my assumption.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

ngenhit said:


> Guys,
> 
> What's the latest date for the NSW invites which have gone out?. I can see the latest date as 10th July.
> 
> 
> PS: I know it is not date based, But I am in the superior english , 75 point (Incl SS 5 points) group. So, it must be pseudo - date base is my assumption.


One guy who got an invite is DOE 8th August

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

raheelchagani said:


> Ok. So it means if i log EOI for VIC now. It won't effect the DOE for NSW EOI, whihc logged earlier.


Nope..not at all

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## cp_aus_pr

Hi Guys,

I would need some urgent guidance.

I have applied for EOI for job code - ICT Business Analyst 261111.

EOI date: 25-Sep-2017

I have applied for below Visa with below points.
189 - with 60 Points
190 - NSW State - with 65 points.

Can I expect to get Invite with above points?
Also, by what time frame?
Which visa (i.e. 189 or 190) has higher chances and what is the average time frame to expect Invite?


----------



## andreyx108b

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would need some urgent guidance.
> 
> I have applied for EOI for job code - ICT Business Analyst 261111.
> 
> EOI date: 25-Sep-2017
> 
> I have applied for below Visa with below points.
> 189 - with 60 Points
> 190 - NSW State - with 65 points.
> 
> Can I expect to get Invite with above points?
> Also, by what time frame?
> Which visa (i.e. 189 or 190) has higher chances and what is the average time frame to expect Invite?


its difficult.. past two years almost no BAs had been invited by a state with score less than 65+5


----------



## FFacs

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks mate..so there are 2 people in this 2611 category who got invites from state today, both having 70+5 points with 10 points for experience. I have 70+5 too, but 5 points for experience and 30 for age. I guess only English is not enough for 2611. Experience is also important.
> 
> I may be wrong though, my DOE is 10th Sep, maybe there is time, never say never!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


If I recall correctly, around this time last year they were inviting at 20Eng10Exp, 10Eng15Exp and 20Eng15Exp. Of course that was at 65 points, but then the 70 pointers were taken by 189. I'd imagine they'd follow a similar approach this year.


----------



## ngenhit

mrigank_bhushan said:


> One guy who got an invite is DOE 8th August
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.

Is he in the 2611 - BA/SA and 75 points group?


----------



## sherif.abdellatif.au

reposting .. any help ?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

FFacs said:


> If I recall correctly, around this time last year they were inviting at 20Eng10Exp, 10Eng15Exp and 20Eng15Exp. Of course that was at 65 points, but then the 70 pointers were taken by 189. I'd imagine they'd follow a similar approach this year.


It's precariously balanced then; Call high exp high eng 65s when the 70s are expecting 189 and so 70s feel they are in the hunt for 190 as well, meanwhile if the wait yields any good news, the 190 may work out, else 189 will definitely. Timing for 190 invites is the key then, not for nothing did they wait this long in the year
. I wonder though if they call out 20Eng5Exp at all. 

There was a time, I was thinking of getting spouse points for my 190. That would have made me 75+5, but still 20Eng5Exp. Would those extra 5 points have helped? Guess not.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

ngenhit said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Is he in the 2611 - BA/SA and 75 points group?


Yes. 70+5. Scroll up to see his posts to which I have replied. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## RahulG

Hi

I am got positive skill assessed from ACS for ICT Business Analyst and have scored 10 points in PTE. My Total points are now 60.
To increase my chances of invitation, I want to get NSW nomination which will give me 5 points.

Pls tell me if I should lodge EOI on 189 or I should go for 190 and wait for NSW nomination.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## sharma1981

RahulG said:


> Hi
> 
> I am got positive skill assessed from ACS for ICT Business Analyst and have scored 10 points in PTE. My Total points are now 60.
> To increase my chances of invitation, I want to get NSW nomination which will give me 5 points.
> 
> Pls tell me if I should lodge EOI on 189 or I should go for 190 and wait for NSW nomination.
> 
> Thanks
> Rahul


Lodge 2 separate EOIs. 1 for 189 and 1 for 190


----------



## RahulG

sharma1981 said:


> Lodge 2 separate EOIs. 1 for 189 and 1 for 190


Great!! Thanks. Never knew that two EOIs can be lodged at a time. Hope that will not result in some disqualification.


----------



## raheelchagani

Guys,

What are the chances with below figures to get ITA and When?

189 EOI - 65 Points DOE 17/01/2017
190 EOI NSW - 65 +5 Points DOE 17/01/2017


----------



## auslover35

State is mainly focusing in English than points.


----------



## auslover35

I think i am the only unlucky person with 189 - 65 points and 190 - 65 points


----------



## hsingh1313

Guys,

Received pre invite from NSW today, DOE 12-08-17, EOI - 75 Points.

But hoping to get invite for 189 in upcoming round dated 4/10/17.... 

BR/HSINGH


----------



## vicky_anish

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread for a very long time and this has been great help. Thanks everyone for your valuable Inputs. 
I need some advice here. 

I have applied for 189 with 65 points, EOI on 09/06/2017, this seems to be a very long way going by the trend and may not even come this financial year. 

I have applied for NSW with 70 points. Here is my breakdown, Exp - 10, Age - 30, English - 10, Edu - 15 and plus 5. NSW have started inviting people. I have two options either wait for two months to see if NSW invites me or give PTE again. 

I am very much confused, should i pursue PTE or wait for NSW to invite me within december. Experts need your advice. (Fact - I have been trying to go to Australia since 2009, Maybe cuz I like mark waugh and shane warne used to be my fav bowler lol)


----------



## dilanjan

vicky_anish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a very long time and this has been great help. Thanks everyone for your valuable Inputs.
> I need some advice here.
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 65 points, EOI on 09/06/2017, this seems to be a very long way going by the trend and may not even come this financial year.
> 
> I have applied for NSW with 70 points. Here is my breakdown, Exp - 10, Age - 30, English - 10, Edu - 15 and plus 5. NSW have started inviting people. I have two options either wait for two months to see if NSW invites me or give PTE again.
> 
> I am very much confused, should i pursue PTE or wait for NSW to invite me within december. Experts need your advice. (Fact - I have been trying to go to Australia since 2009, Maybe cuz I like mark waugh and shane warne used to be my fav bowler lol)


 Dear friend I m also in the same boat as you are 189 visa 65 points DOE 5th Oct 2016. NSW 70 Points with same DOE. With the current trend at NSW they go for superior English. When it comes to 189 u hv a long wait, for me it's almost 1 yr passed with same points with still hv very little hope. Try to do IELTS or PTE and score that's the option though it's tough


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

hsingh1313 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received pre invite from NSW today, DOE 12-08-17, EOI - 75 Points.
> 
> But hoping to get invite for 189 in upcoming round dated 4/10/17....
> 
> BR/HSINGH


Points breakup? Eng-20,Age-25,Exp-10?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vicky_anish

dilanjan said:


> Dear friend I m also in the same boat as you are 189 visa 65 points DOE 5th Oct 2016. NSW 70 Points with same DOE. With the current trend at NSW they go for superior English. When it comes to 189 u hv a long wait, for me it's almost 1 yr passed with same points with still hv very little hope. Try to do IELTS or PTE and score that's the option though it's tough


Thanks for the reply. I understand the agony and wait to get the invite. My ray of hope is that they have started to invite people with from NSW and for other Skillset even with less points they are inviting.
They have started to invite people, maybe with 65 + 5 points we can start expecting, Hope?


----------



## dilanjan

vicky_anish said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friend I m also in the same boat as you are 189 visa 65 points DOE 5th Oct 2016. NSW 70 Points with same DOE. With the current trend at NSW they go for superior English. When it comes to 189 u hv a long wait, for me it's almost 1 yr passed with same points with still hv very little hope. Try to do IELTS or PTE and score that's the option though it's tough
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I understand the agony and wait to get the invite. My ray of hope is that they have started to invite people with from NSW and for other Skillset even with less points they are inviting.
> They have started to invite people, maybe with 65 + 5 points we can start expecting, Hope?
Click to expand...

.

Do you have any idea on WHICH date of the month NSW issue the invites as 189 second week Wednesday?


----------



## andreyx108b

dilanjan said:


> .
> 
> Do you have any idea on WHICH date of the month NSW issue the invites as 189 second week Wednesday?


there is no state invite rounds or fixed dates, there is also no priority in terms of dates...


----------



## joshua1729

Congratulations to those who got their 190 invites (NSW from the looks of things). If you have accepted it, please don't forget to remove your 189 application from the queue. This will help the queue move along faster for those still awaiting their turn.


----------



## vicky_anish

andreyx108b said:


> there is no state invite rounds or fixed dates, there is also no priority in terms of dates...


If I wait for 2 more months, Is there a chance of getting 190 from NSW. 65+ 5


----------



## ngenhit

vicky_anish said:


> If I wait for 2 more months, Is there a chance of getting 190 from NSW. 65+ 5


Chance is > 0% . But it doesn't matter really until they invite they right?.

So do not put hopes on it, especially for BA/SA when the queue is running at 70.


----------



## andreyx108b

vicky_anish said:


> If I wait for 2 more months, Is there a chance of getting 190 from NSW. 65+ 5


i would say most 70 pointers will wait for sc189. 

Therefore, 65+5 will opt out for sc190 and NSW will have to invite them... the same is with VIC. 

At least that's my view on it.


----------



## vicky_anish

andreyx108b said:


> i would say most 70 pointers will wait for sc189.
> 
> Therefore, 65+5 will opt out for sc190 and NSW will have to invite them... the same is with VIC.
> 
> At least that's my view on it.


Thanks mate, that makes sense


----------



## auslover35

Please who all are interested and got invitation in 190, don't forget to withdraw it from the queue of 189. It will give relaxation to the candidates who are in the 189 lengthy queue


----------



## aussiedream87

ngenhit said:


> Chance is > 0% . But it doesn't matter really until they invite they right?.
> 
> So do not put hopes on it, especially for BA/SA when the queue is running at 70.


you are in Melbourne already right? Have you not applied under VIC? From past I can recollect VIC inviting ppl who are onshore (MEL) or have work exp. from MEL get invited sooner than others.


----------



## ngenhit

aussiedream87 said:


> you are in Melbourne already right? Have you not applied under VIC? From past I can recollect VIC inviting ppl who are onshore (MEL) or have work exp. from MEL get invited sooner than others.


I cannot. I managed to get a BA assessment from ACS with 4.5 years of experience, which is under the VIC requirement. LOL.

I can't be bothered enough to get another SA assessment. :-( . Who knew that the SS189 will screw me over twice in 12 months.


*From my estimates, the EOI dates for next 3 rounds would move to:
06-Jul-17	29-Jul-17	11-Aug-17* at the medium pessimism of more double invites (or what not ) coming in.

If the last round was a one-off aberration (which is what I still believe), then the dates would actually move faster by atleast 10 days in each round from the above dates.
Anyhow, I am expecting something to turn out before November first round. VIC would take longer than that in almost anycase, at this point.

Cheers anyway. Let's hope for the best. Personally, I do not want to be tied to any state at this point, if possible. I will wait for the October rounds and take a call.


----------



## braussie2018

I am a 70 pointer, I have withdraw my 190 EOI for VIC. My 189 DOE is 28/08. 70pts 

Hoping not to wait too much.


----------



## maverick007

*Invite Timelines*

Hi All
I lodged my EOI for 190 visa on 26 Sep. Following are the details regarding the same.
Can you suggest an indicative timeline for getting the Invite to lodge the application?

ANZSCO : 261111-ICT Business Analyst
Points: 70 + 5
PTE Academic Score > 79 
ACS Assessment positive: 26 Sep​


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I cannot. I managed to get a BA assessment from ACS with 4.5 years of experience, which is under the VIC requirement. LOL.
> 
> I can't be bothered enough to get another SA assessment. :-( . Who knew that the SS189 will screw me over twice in 12 months.
> 
> 
> *From my estimates, the EOI dates for next 3 rounds would move to:
> 06-Jul-17	29-Jul-17	11-Aug-17* at the medium pessimism of more double invites (or what not ) coming in.
> 
> If the last round was a one-off aberration (which is what I still believe), then the dates would actually move faster by atleast 10 days in each round from the above dates.
> Anyhow, I am expecting something to turn out before November first round. VIC would take longer than that in almost anycase, at this point.
> 
> Cheers anyway. Let's hope for the best. Personally, I do not want to be tied to any state at this point, if possible. I will wait for the October rounds and take a call.


Be aware that Victoria look at your total experience with their conditions per skill, not only the experience deemed by ACS as eligible for points (i.e. total experience ,not only after Skills Met)


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Be aware that Victoria look at your total experience with their conditions per skill, not only the experience deemed by ACS as eligible for points (i.e. total experience ,not only after Skills Met)


Yep. I am aware of that. I have total of 4.5 years experience (including 2 years deducted by ACS) . I do not have points of experience as well, that's why I can't rely on NSW either.


----------



## ngenhit

braussie2018 said:


> I am a 70 pointer, I have withdraw my 190 EOI for VIC. My 189 DOE is 28/08. 70pts
> 
> Hoping not to wait too much.


Withdrew?. I am unsure of why you did that?.

Do not rely on 189 as of this moment, if things go south, then you would need the 190 EOI.


----------



## aussiedream87

ngenhit said:


> I cannot. I managed to get a BA assessment from ACS with 4.5 years of experience, which is under the VIC requirement. LOL.
> 
> I can't be bothered enough to get another SA assessment. :-( . Who knew that the SS189 will screw me over twice in 12 months.
> 
> *From my estimates, the EOI dates for next 3 rounds would move to:
> 06-Jul-17	29-Jul-17	11-Aug-17* at the medium pessimism of more double invites (or what not ) coming in.
> 
> If the last round was a one-off aberration (which is what I still believe), then the dates would actually move faster by atleast 10 days in each round from the above dates.
> Anyhow, I am expecting something to turn out before November first round. VIC would take longer than that in almost anycase, at this point.
> 
> Cheers anyway. Let's hope for the best. Personally, I do not want to be tied to any state at this point, if possible. I will wait for the October rounds and take a call.


Cheeers! all the best


----------



## anikatyayan

FFacs said:


> Be aware that Victoria look at your total experience with their conditions per skill, not only the experience deemed by ACS as eligible for points (i.e. total experience ,not only after Skills Met)


Hi,

I have 6.5 years of total experience,however ACS deducted 6 years, so now I have only 0.5 years of experience. Will victoria consider this as 5+ years?
While submitting 190 VIC there is no option to mention this.I am assuming that they will not consider this as 5+ years. If anyone has any opinion please let me know. I have 65 points for 189 will zero for work experience. I cannot increase my points in any other way as I have 79+ in PTE.
DOE is 30/6/17 for 189 (65 points) and 190 (65+5 for NSW and VIC)
Is there any possibility that I may get invite?


----------



## aussiedream87

anikatyayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 6.5 years of total experience,however ACS deducted 6 years, so now I have only 0.5 years of experience. Will victoria consider this as 5+ years?
> While submitting 190 VIC there is no option to mention this.I am assuming that they will not consider this as 5+ years. If anyone has any opinion please let me know. I have 65 points for 189 will zero for work experience. I cannot increase my points in any other way as I have 79+ in PTE.
> DOE is 30/6/17 for 189 (65 points) and 190 (65+5 for NSW and VIC)
> Is there any possibility that I may get invite?


VIC will consider the overall experience atleast till last FY. This year they started this process similar to NSW so as of now what I have seen is they invite onshore folks sooner than offshore. Otherwise the waiting game is on for SS. Like you mentioned already try PTE and score. Thats the only way u can assure yourself an invite.


----------



## anikatyayan

aussiedream87 said:


> VIC will consider the overall experience atleast till last FY. This year they started this process similar to NSW so as of now what I have seen is they invite onshore folks sooner than offshore. Otherwise the waiting game is on for SS. Like you mentioned already try PTE and score. Thats the only way u can assure yourself an invite.


Yes, as this year VIC process is thru EOI only, there is no option to show the entire 6.5 years as If i update 6.5 years, it awards me 10 points which should not be given as ACS deducted 6 years, and If i update just 6 months, i will not be able to prove to VIC that I have 5 years of experience. Can anyone help how to prove 6.5 years in EOI without claiming points for these years


----------



## foxes

SankYash said:


> Received NSW 190 ITA today.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA :- DOE 08 /08 /2017
> 189 - 70 points
> 190 - 75 points


Good on you! Less than 2 months is very quick compared to others that I've read so far :first:


----------



## aabukar

Hi fellow friends, 
I have recently applied through my agent for 190 VIC, when my agent sent me the updated EOI I realized that my DOE for my 189 Visa is changed from 30 March (When I submitted my EOI) to 12-Sept (My birthday). Although the total points calculated is the same. 

anyone who faced this issue ? please advise 

Best Regards
Areej


----------



## ngenhit

aabukar said:


> Hi fellow friends,
> I have recently applied through my agent for 190 VIC, when my agent sent me the updated EOI I realized that my DOE for my 189 Visa is changed from 30 March (When I submitted my EOI) to 12-Sept (My birthday). Although the total points calculated is the same.
> 
> anyone who faced this issue ? please advise
> 
> Best Regards
> Areej



This is a known issue. And, this does not affect the date of effect. 

The date in the EOI pdf is not the date which is taken into consideration for DOE. They show another date in the front-page of your skillselect application, and that won't change.


----------



## mohitkashyap

foxes said:


> Good on you! Less than 2 months is very quick compared to others that I've read so far :first:



Cool, mine is
261111 - ICT BA :- DOE 29 /06 /2017 
189 - 70 points
190 - 75 points- NSW

No luck yet..


----------



## benisrael

anikatyayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 6.5 years of total experience,however ACS deducted 6 years, so now I have only 0.5 years of experience. Will victoria consider this as 5+ years?
> While submitting 190 VIC there is no option to mention this.I am assuming that they will not consider this as 5+ years. If anyone has any opinion please let me know. I have 65 points for 189 will zero for work experience. I cannot increase my points in any other way as I have 79+ in PTE.
> DOE is 30/6/17 for 189 (65 points) and 190 (65+5 for NSW and VIC)
> Is there any possibility that I may get invite?


Does your claimed experience start after you graduated out of college (assuming it's a bachelor/masters degree) , or does it start before that?

In my experience if ACS is deducting 6 years - it either means you did not graduate on time or your earlier work was really, I mean really far off from the role you applied for.


----------



## braussie2018

ngenhit said:


> Withdrew?. I am unsure of why you did that?.
> 
> Do not rely on 189 as of this moment, if things go south, then you would need the 190 EOI.


Well, I am completing 3 years experience in Australia on Nov 1st. Therefore my points will increase to 75 on this date.


----------



## Rmarw

Hi guys

I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?


----------



## Eviferns

I am awaiting since May 2016 with 65 points for 189 (in aug I lost 5 points for age) today I'm at 60 points for 189. And in Nov I applied for 190 60+5=65... my pte score is 20 ,so no chance to improve that. Don't know how long I'll have to wait.


----------



## Rmarw

Can some experts help answer the below



Rmarw said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?


----------



## mohitkashyap

Eviferns said:


> I am awaiting since May 2016 with 65 points for 189 (in aug I lost 5 points for age) today I'm at 60 points for 189. And in Nov I applied for 190 60+5=65... my pte score is 20 ,so no chance to improve that. Don't know how long I'll have to wait.



Sorry to hear that you end up losing 5 points but with the current pace of 70 pointers and the massive queue of 65, it is very hard to think about 60 points because queue is too big to clear and it is having direct impact on state sponsorship as well as many 70 pointers may end up eating those....


----------



## Nishant_K

Dear Experts, 

Please suggest what are the chances of getting the PR with overall 70 Points ( 65+5) for BA applied under 190 state process - VIC and NSW. EOI filed this month.

Thank you,


----------



## silverphoenix

My Case

70+5 for NSW
70+5 for VIC

PTE - 20 (90,90,90,90)
Exp - 0 (RPL, Deducted 6 Years)

Claimed partner points for both EOIs - Updated about 3 weeks back.

Any hope of getting an invite from either in next couple of weeks?

P.S. : I am not trying for 189, because of partner points limitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

If ACS letter says experience after Oct 2009 is considered, thus that includes Oct or excludes, I mean will experience from 5-8 will change on 1st oct or 1st nov.


----------



## aussiedream87

Rmarw said:


> If ACS letter says experience after Oct 2009 is considered, thus that includes Oct or excludes, I mean will experience from 5-8 will change on 1st oct or 1st nov.


It will be considered from Nov. 1st


----------



## Rmarw

Hey aussiedream, could you help with the below doubt as well, it seems the system has automatically changed my points to 75 



Rmarw said:


> Can some experts help answer the below
> 
> 
> 
> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?
Click to expand...


----------



## ngenhit

Rmarw said:


> Hey aussiedream, could you help with the below doubt as well, it seems the system has automatically changed my points to 75


You might have given different dates of the 'point' considered block in that EOI.

What's the start date you gave for the block which was considered for points for each of those EOIs?. I bet there is a variation.


----------



## aussiedream87

Rmarw said:


> Hey aussiedream, could you help with the below doubt as well, it seems the system has automatically changed my points to 75


Kindly check with dates once again that you updated in the eoi's. Also check with your job code if it had any impact post addition/removal of job codes for this years FY. (Few of the jobcodes were removed from last FY)


----------



## Rmarw

My Date for occupation is from 05/10/2009 and the date to is blank the job code is 261111, I think it?s still in the list.



aussiedream87 said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey aussiedream, could you help with the below doubt as well, it seems the system has automatically changed my points to 75
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly check with dates once again that you updated in the eoi's. Also check with your job code if it had any impact post addition/removal of job codes for this years FY. (Few of the jobcodes were removed from last FY)
Click to expand...


----------



## anikatyayan

benisrael said:


> Does your claimed experience start after you graduated out of college (assuming it's a bachelor/masters degree) , or does it start before that?
> 
> In my experience if ACS is deducting 6 years - it either means you did not graduate on time or your earlier work was really, I mean really far off from the role you applied for.


Hi All,

My question is not why ACS deducted 6 years. I am fine with that deduction. My question is how to show 6 years of experience in VIC EOI 190 so that I am able to prove that I have more than 5 years of experience, without claiming the points for these years, as if i update the entire 6 years as work experience, the system awards me points which I do not want to claim ( asking this as I read in above posts that VIC considers the entire work experience and considers the years deducted by ACS as well, so how to show this in EOI) Please help


----------



## aussiedream87

Rmarw said:


> My Date for occupation is from 05/10/2009 and the date to is blank the job code is 261111, I think it?s still in the list.


Opps I missed that we are in BA/SA thread and our code in pretty much in list. So have a check with you work exp. dates are you should be good. Sometimes the eoi might not email you stating there are changes in points. Just go to top right corner on you skillselect page you will find *View points breakdown* check on that once


----------



## Rmarw

Yes, now I have 70 points for 189 and DOE is 03/10/2017. Hope I would be more closer to invite now.

Opps I missed that we are in BA/SA thread and our code in pretty much in list. So have a check with you work exp. dates are you should be good. Sometimes the eoi might not email you stating there are changes in points. Just go to top right corner on you skillselect page you will find *View points breakdown* check on that once[/QUOTE]


----------



## FFacs

anikatyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My question is not why ACS deducted 6 years. I am fine with that deduction. My question is how to show 6 years of experience in VIC EOI 190 so that I am able to prove that I have more than 5 years of experience, without claiming the points for these years, as if i update the entire 6 years as work experience, the system awards me points which I do not want to claim ( asking this as I read in above posts that VIC considers the entire work experience and considers the years deducted by ACS as well, so how to show this in EOI) Please help


Yeah, that's a problem. It's kind of unfair but although Victoria might judge your adherence to criteria using ALL your experience after uni, it takes the points used for pre-invite selection from the DIBP scoring... which doesn't. That's not a problem, per se, as they will only check you've met the minimum criteria once you actually apply. On the other hand it kind of sucks, because although the say they recognise all experience during the nomination application itself, they don't recognise it in the pre-selection that gets you an invite to apply for nomination.


----------



## Oz_man

Is there an invitation round scheduled in couple of hours from now?


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> Is there an invitation round scheduled in couple of hours from now?


In fifteen minutes


----------



## joshua1729

I'm told that the invites are rolled out at midnight in Australia. That used to be 7:30 PM (+5:30 GST). I believe Australia has switched over to DST, I guess the invites should appear an hour sooner, which would mean in another 9 minutes


----------



## reyno_obrien

joshua1729 said:


> I'm told that the invites are rolled out at midnight in Australia. That used to be 7:30 PM (+5:30 GST). I believe Australia has switched over to DST, I guess the invites should appear an hour sooner, which would mean in another 9 minutes


Thats correct! In 3 minutes more invites should start rolling. Lets hope today is a better day than the last round.


----------



## reyno_obrien

All those who get the invite pls update immediately along with your DOE


----------



## Oz_man

looks like another very silent round.....barely any movement?


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> looks like another very silent round.....barely any movement?


Oh God! ??


----------



## prashant_wase

Any invites? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Oz_man said:


> looks like another very silent round.....barely any movement?


The silence is deafening


----------



## reyno_obrien

Did we get the timing right?? Is it as usual 7.30 pm india time?


----------



## ngenhit

reyno_obrien said:


> Did we get the timing right?? Is it as usual 7.30 pm india time?


It is 12:21 AM now in Australia.


----------



## joshua1729

reyno_obrien said:


> Did we get the timing right?? Is it as usual 7.30 pm india time?


Australia has switched to DST, it should be 6:30 PM IST now. Other occupation codes have received invites.


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Did we get the timing right?? Is it as usual 7.30 pm india time?


In either cases it is already 4th Oct in Sydney, so 22 mins has elapsed after round has started and no invites..


----------



## reyno_obrien

joshua1729 said:


> reyno_obrien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did we get the timing right?? Is it as usual 7.30 pm india time?
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has switched to DST, it should be 6:30 PM IST now. Other occupation codes have received invites.
Click to expand...

Then we r doomed. Another sloppy round.. there goes my luck.. now i dont know when my invite will come through... DOE 18th jul 2017


----------



## spunkyfondue

DOE 29 June - 70 Points. No invite yet. Don't know how to interpret this.


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Then we r doomed. Another sloppy round.. there goes my luck.. now i dont know when my invite will come through... DOE 18th jul 2017


Going by current trend, even one day movement of DOE for 70 pointers is looking impossible.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Its so frustrating.. guess its the fake EOIs..


----------



## ngenhit

spunkyfondue said:


> DOE 29 June - 70 Points. No invite yet. Don't know how to interpret this.


Oh :-( . There is no hope for us then.


----------



## ngenhit

kirk1031 said:


> ICT 2611 70 Points June 20 invited



Someone has updated this on another thread. So it has moved 6 days atleast


----------



## ngenhit

reyno_obrien said:


> Its so frustrating.. guess its the fake EOIs..


I am assuming there is something else going on.

My theory would be that the suspended EOIs became active or something like that. Otherwise how could all of these codes slow down to this extent.


----------



## reyno_obrien

So close n yet so far!


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> Someone has updated this on another thread. So it has moved 6 days atleast


who is this person ? He/she has updated at least 3 EOIs in the general thread.. 2 for auditors and now ICT BA


----------



## mohitkashyap

My DOE 70- 29/06...no invites yet..not sure what's happening..even now looks like 70 is not good enough for 2611.


----------



## prashant_wase

No luck today.. Today's round also screwed 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

We are all stuck for atleast a couple more months by the looks of it!


----------



## jsabarish

ngenhit said:


> This is the overall data from the last 2 rounds :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is surprising to me is that the total number of 70/75 pointers have not increased at all, and focus on those alone as apparently the entire slowdown is due to the repeat invites going out. But is it?
> 
> How is it that the repeat invites have gone out if the number has been falling then?
> 
> And mind the fact that this is for all of the occupation codes together!. Not just BA/SA.
> 
> The number of invites in 70/75 should be up if the explanation of double invites is to hold up. Otherwise, why is the queue not moving!!!.
> 
> BA/SA queue has slowed down by 4 times in these two rounds for no apparent reason!!.


Do you know anyone who has received an invite today ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> Do you know anyone who has received an invite today ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk



20/06 according to one random post in another thread. That indicates yet another 7-day movement.


----------



## jsabarish

ngenhit said:


> 20/07 according to one random post in another thread. That indicates yet another 7-day movement.


Not yet confirmed and it is 20 june.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

jsabarish said:


> Not yet confirmed and it is 20 june.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


I have 75 with FS.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

jsabarish said:


> I have 75 with FS.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Thought i will get invited.... 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> I have 75 with FS.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


FS?


----------



## Oz_man

jsabarish said:


> Thought i will get invited....
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


So there is a backlog for 75 points as well now?! what is your DOE?


----------



## jsabarish

Oz_man said:


> So there is a backlog for 75 points as well now?! what is your DOE?


489 Family sponsored. 21st September 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

jsabarish said:


> Thought i will get invited....
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


That really was discouraging. What might be your DoE mate?


----------



## jsabarish

muralipte20 said:


> That really was discouraging. What might be your DoE mate?


489 Family sponsored. 21st September.. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> 489 Family sponsored. 21st September
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Either I am not understanding some thing right or you are confused.


2611 is a pro rated occupation code.

the 489 for the 2611 will never be touched especially since the queue is moving at 70 and when there is a healthy queue which is dated far behind the normal 65s. 

The only way a 489 is going through is if the pro rated occupation is unable to get filled due to the round quota of 1250 (not the occupation quota of 78) getting filled before the entire occupation quota (of 78) gets filled.

That will *not* happen for 2611 anytime soon.


----------



## jsabarish

ngenhit said:


> Either I am not understanding some thing right or you are confused.
> 
> 
> 2611 is a pro rated occupation code.
> 
> the 489 for the 2611 will never be touched especially since the queue is moving at 70 and when there is a healthy queue which is dated far behind the normal 65s.
> 
> The only way a 489 is going through is if the pro rated occupation is unable to get filled due to the round quota of 1250 (not the occupation quota of 78) getting filled before the entire occupation quota (of 78) gets filled.
> 
> That will *not* happen for 2611 anytime soon.


I know a mechanical engineer who got invited with 70 points ( Family sponsored) in the 9th Aug round. Infact he was the last 70 pointer for that round. Mechanical enginner occupation is prorata. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> I know a mechanical engineer who got invited with 70 points ( Family sponsored) in the 9th Aug round. Infact he was the last 70 pointer for that round. Mechanical enginner occupation is prorata.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


That is because the mechanical engineer queue could not move to 65 points because none of the codes could.

9th Aug round details:
Visa Subclass	Points score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	70	
04/08/2017 6:16 pm

No codes were allowed (due to the 1000 slots ' <- 189 'of the round running out) to go to 65 points for 189.

So, by the same explanation I gave above: the pro rated code had space left, and 489 was invited. Do not put your hopes on a 489 in this code mate. Sorry for bringing the 
bad news but that is the truth.



It says very clearly on the skillselect page:
"Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."


----------



## vicky_anish

Another round gone down the drains for 2611, Oh snap


----------



## jsabarish

ngenhit said:


> That is because the mechanical engineer queue could not move to 65 points because none of the codes could.
> 
> 9th Aug round details:
> Visa SubclassPoints scoreVisa date of effect
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)70
> 04/08/2017 6:16 pm
> 
> No codes were allowed (due to the 1000 slots ' <- 189 'of the round running out) to go to 65 points for 189.
> 
> So, by the same explanation I gave above: the pro rated code had space left, and 489 was invited. Do not put your hopes on a 489 in this code mate. Sorry for bringing the
> bad news but that is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It says very clearly on the skillselect page:
> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."


Are you saying that one place cannot go to 65 just because it is a single 65 pointer ? Then what is the use of providing 10 points for sponsorship? 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> Are you saying that one place cannot go to 65 just because it is a single 65 pointer ? Then what is the use of providing 10 points for sponsorship?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


The 489 is a separate queue which will not be touched irrespective of the points, for a pro rated code, unless the pro rated code cannot get any EOIs under 189 due to some reason

Reason 1: No more pending EOIs in any points. Up until 60 points. This will never happen.

Reason 2: The round quota for 189 ( which was 1000 for first 3 rounds, but it will never be 1000 anytime soon) limits the pro rated code from getting used completely. 1250 is the current round quota, and BA/SA is one of the oldest queues, Mechanical is not. So even if the round quota goes to 500, 489 under BA/SA will not get through.


If you have applied for 189 under 65 points, then that is a different queue. I don't think a 189 applied this year would get invited anytime in the next 1-2 years either.

As for the 489 and its points, this issue is applicable (whatever I explained) only for pro rated codes. You cannot question the rule maker mate. That's how they have set the polciy.


----------



## Rmarw

Are they inviting complete 78 every round, I am not sure moving 1 month in 1 round and then only 11 days in next 2, are they inviting full quota per occupation or less.


----------



## sahanajd

Invite Received. 

EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017
Points - 70 (EOI updated on 04/10/2017 to 75 automatically due to experience).

Now onto the next hurdle. :fingerscrossed:

Good luck guys with the invites and lodging the VISA application.


----------



## Rmarw

sahanajd said:


> Invite Received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted - 16/06/2017
> Points - 70 (EOI updated on 04/10/2017 to 75 automatically due to experience).
> 
> Now onto the next hurdle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys with the invites and lodging the VISA application.


Congrats buddy, at least the 75 queue is moving.


----------



## nithin.raghav

Any one who applied with 70 score in 189, from the month of Aug 2017 got invite? Please let me know. 

Regards,
Nithin 

EOI - 7th Sep, 
Code - 261112
Score - 70


----------



## ngenhit

Rmarw said:


> Are they inviting complete 78 every round, I am not sure moving 1 month in 1 round and then only 11 days in next 2, are they inviting full quota per occupation or less.




I guess we will be sure of this issue by next round.

Next round cannot have these many 'repeat invites' of 75 pointers as this round was the last round where there were chances of re-invites coming in for 78 of 75 point EOIs were given in 23/07/2017 round.

I think there is some underlying problem with DIBP system. There cannot be a 4x increase in 75 pointers / 60% of reinvites or whatever!.

My estimate is that there were 45 or more of 75 point EOIs going out in this round and last round (reinvite/whatever). But 45 EOIs are bit over the limit!. usually it is 22 or 23. 

Possible reasons:

Either they are not inviting 78 invites every round
Or, there were 45 or more re invites of prior 75 point EOIs - coming in again as they were not lodged. God bless those nice people who created this ditch. Self serving people indeed!.
Or else, it is due to fresh 45 or more 75 point EOIs getting filed ( God knows why this is happening out of the blue! ). this is 2x the usual number!
 Either they are not inviting 78 invites or there 

Out of these three options : 1) is not valid as I couldn't see a drop in 70 point invites but there was an increase of 90 - 100 75 pointers overall (in all codes combined). so 22-25 of those could be our dear 75 pointer BA/SAs, who have suddenly decided to file EOIs now beating all the historical trend. Cannot blame this number, as it could be true. World immigration policies are all messed up. Lots of experienced could be filing the EOIs.

And no I am not biased because my life has turned upside down because of this. I am already in Melb, and I will have to leave the country soon if this is like this.


----------



## ngenhit

nithin.raghav said:


> Any one who applied with 70 score in 189, from the month of Aug 2017 got invite? Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> 
> EOI - 7th Sep,
> Code - 261112
> Score - 70


It has not even gone past June mate. Please go through the threads before outsourcing that work to someone else.


----------



## ngenhit

as per the guy who updated the doe from some unknown source:



kirk1031 said:


> Accountant:No invitation issued,DIBP made the announcement yesterday afternoon 5:00 p.m
> 
> Auditor:Only 80 points invited, up to Oct 3.Understandable as many accountant high points change to Auditor
> 
> 2613: April 8, 65 points
> 2611:June 26,70 points
> 2631:Feb 25,65 points
> 2334 Electronics: Aug 8,65 points
> 2335 Industrial: March 7,65 points
> 2339 other:Sep 21,70 points
> 
> Non-pro rata:Sep 21,65 points


----------



## benisrael

Hey Ngenhit,

I see you have applied EOI in Sep 2016, and on Jul 2017 EOI updated.

Did you change your firm in this 10 months time, or got a promotion wherein your designation changed.

Do you think you may need to reassess yourself with ACS? When did you get ACS +ve.


----------



## ngenhit

benisrael said:


> Hey Ngenhit,
> 
> I see you have applied EOI in Sep 2016, and on Jul 2017 EOI updated.
> 
> Did you change your firm in this 10 months time, or got a promotion wherein your designation changed.
> 
> Do you think you may need to reassess yourself with ACS? When did you get ACS +ve.


If you have not changed your firm, you do not have to get reassessed unless your role/designation changed.

In all other cases, please do it again.


----------



## benisrael

ngenhit said:


> If you have not changed your firm, you do not have to get reassessed unless your role/designation changed.
> 
> In all other cases, please do it again.


Price I have to pay for my promotion, duh!

Edit: Do you think I have to get it all notarized, and reference letter etc. made once again from scratch?


----------



## whitenoise

Meanwhile in another thread... So I guess someone with EOI DOE as 29 June and 70 pts has been invited. There is hope afterall for all of us. Hoping against hope...



nithin.raghav said:


> Any idea for 261112 cut of for this round?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> 261112
> Score - 70
> Visa - 189
> EOI - 7th sep 2017


In Reply to the above question...



KeeDa said:


> 70 points. 29-Jun-2017 (unofficial, but can say for sure that someone with EOI DOE as 29-Jun has been invited today).


----------



## Dexy101

*Invite received*

Dear All,

Thanks for your insightful debates which have helped me immensely.

Received ITA for 261111 ICT Business Analyst - DOE date is June 22, 2017, 70 points

All the best to anyone still waiting


----------



## Dexy101

*ITA Received*

Got ITA today!

DOE: June 22nd for 70 points, ICT BA 

All the best to all those still waiting.


----------



## ngenhit

Dexy101 said:


> Got ITA today!
> 
> DOE: June 22nd for 70 points, ICT BA
> 
> All the best to all those still waiting.


Thanks Dexy for reporting.  All the best with your application.


----------



## ngenhit

whitenoise said:


> Meanwhile in another thread... So I guess someone with EOI DOE as 29 June and 70 pts has been invited. There is hope afterall for all of us. Hoping against hope...
> 
> 
> 
> In Reply to the above question...



He/She seems to be sure about it!

Tha's a 15 day move of the queue. A partial relief!.


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> He/She seems to be sure about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Tha's a 15 day move of the queue. A partial relief!.




But not 7 weeks we were expecting, isn’t it? 

All the best and congrats to all invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

ngenhit said:


> He/She seems to be sure about it!
> 
> Tha's a 15 day move of the queue. A partial relief!.




Mine is also on 29th June but no Invites or probably my filing time is greater than the cut-off time.


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I would like to know whether for the visa application all the documents like payslips, form-16 etc., should be certified as true copy before submitting? Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tusshhar

Congrats guys who got invites in last round! Please remember to withdraw SS190 EOIs in case you have them in skillselect.


----------



## whitenoise

Finally you did get invited in 4 Oct round... :drum:



mohitkashyap said:


> Mine is also on 29th June but no Invites or probably my filing time is greater than the cut-off time.


----------



## spunkyfondue

Hi Guys, 
An update - just spoke to my agent. 
Have received an ITA in yesterday's round. 
DOE 29 June, 70 points. 

All the best to those who missed out in this round- it does seem though that the queue has started moving again ,albeit slowly.


----------



## Oz_man

spunkyfondue said:


> Hi Guys,
> An update - just spoke to my agent.
> Have received an ITA in yesterday's round.
> DOE 29 June, 70 points.
> 
> All the best to those who missed out in this round- it does seem though that the queue has started moving again ,albeit slowly.


So it is confirmed that DOE is now 29th June, hope I get an invite in next round, 10th July, 70 points.


and following UNOFFICIAL information turns out to be true?

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa
These are our observations on the results overnight.

2211 Accountants – No results (previously 6/08/2017 – 75 points )
(DIBP advise Accountants will be invited manually shortly for this round)
2212 Auditors – 75 points – 30/07/2017 (not confirmed)
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 20/08/2017 (unconfirmed at 22/8/2017)
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 07/03/2017 (unconfirmed at 20/3/2017)
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – 21/09/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 29/06/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 10/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 25/02/2017


----------



## aussiedream87

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know whether for the visa application all the documents like payslips, form-16 etc., should be certified as true copy before submitting? Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Normal color scan copies are sufficient.


----------



## FFacs

spunkyfondue said:


> Hi Guys,
> An update - just spoke to my agent.
> Have received an ITA in yesterday's round.
> DOE 29 June, 70 points.
> 
> All the best to those who missed out in this round- it does seem though that the queue has started moving again ,albeit slowly.


Congrats.

I think the queue movement is more realistic now. The last round was something of an aberration, but it's also likely the first 70 point rounds presented an overly optimistic picture. Looking back to March, there was an 11 day movement for 42 invites which was a much poorer value outcome than 9 months earlier. 6 months after those invites I think 2.5-3.5 weeks movement for 80 or so invites is fairly realistic (i.e. 0.5-1.5 reduction in queue)

Bear in mind that next round will see the 2nd invites for the first 70 pointers this year. Last year this caused (for 65 pointers) regression of the DoE. Don't be surprised if this happens or cry foul play. It looks like the competition is SERIOUSLY heating up. It would appear the number of South Asian applicants is dramatically increasing for ICT. It's getting visibly worse month by month.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> And no I am not biased because my life has turned upside down because of this. I am already in Melb, and I will have to leave the country soon if this is like this.


Mate, have you gone for 190 VIC? You're onshore, so might avoid the hoops of going through EOI.


----------



## Oz_man

FFacs said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I think the queue movement is more realistic now. The last round was something of an aberration, but it's also likely the first 70 point rounds presented an overly optimistic picture. Looking back to March, there was an 11 day movement for 42 invites which was a much poorer value outcome than 9 months earlier. 6 months after those invites I think 2.5-3.5 weeks movement for 80 or so invites is fairly realistic (i.e. 0.5-1.5 reduction in queue)
> 
> Bear in mind that next round will see the 2nd invites for the first 70 pointers this year. Last year this caused (for 65 pointers) regression of the DoE. Don't be surprised if this happens or cry foul play. It looks like the competition is SERIOUSLY heating up. It would appear the number of South Asian applicants is dramatically increasing for ICT. It's getting visibly worse month by month.


You mean to say that next round queue movement will be again less than 4-5 days for 70 points?


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> You mean to say that next round queue movement will be again less than 4-5 days for 70 points?


I can't give assurance of anything. What I can tell you is what happened last year at 65 points. Everyone was watching the DoE move painfully slowly, then suddenly it went back by weeks. Some other skills had the same. People speculated that the system was broken, that DIBP had screwed up, that someone cheated. Turns out the second invite issue caused the phenomenon. Add in a handful that took their EOIs out of stasis and apparently it was enough. Still not 100% sure though, it seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Good News to share-Received Invite 
DOE-29th June..


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> But not 7 weeks we were expecting, isn’t it?
> 
> All the best and congrats to all invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It won't be 7 days like you were expecting from hereon either. I am pretty sure you did not have any proof on whether you were talking about 65 points or 70 points. Hindsight is always 'nice'


----------



## ngenhit

mohitkashyap said:


> Good News to share-Received Invite
> DOE-29th June..


70 points mate?


Thanks for the update. this is a relief!


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Mate, have you gone for 190 VIC? You're onshore, so might avoid the hoops of going through EOI.


Hey, I am now in a catch 22. I have a BA assessment and have 4.5 years of experience (net including ACS exclusion). So I will have to get reassessed (ACS with SA instead of BA) for the VIC to clear their experience requirement. That would take 2 weeks for ACS + 1-2 weeks for pre invite + 2 - 12 weeks for invite. 

I am hopeful the 70 queue would move to Jul 26th (my EOI) before that. Had been through this pain twice mate (with the 65 points last year) . Don't want to burn more $ now either.

Cheers


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Hey, I am now in a catch 22. I have a BA assessment and have 4.5 years of experience (net including ACS exclusion). So I will have to get reassessed (ACS with SA instead of BA) for the VIC to clear their experience requirement. That would take 2 weeks for ACS + 1-2 weeks for pre invite + 2 - 12 weeks for invite.
> 
> I am hopeful the 70 queue would move to Jul 26th (my EOI) before that. Had been through this pain twice mate (with the 65 points last year) . Don't want to burn more $ now either.
> 
> Cheers


Aha, I see your predicament. That's a tough call. When do you need to get your 189/190 application in by?


----------



## ngenhit

Oz_man said:


> You mean to say that next round queue movement will be again less than 4-5 days for 70 points?



No, He meant that the re-invites of the 70 pointers would come in ( from the 09/08/17 round).

But the re-invites of 75 pointers are done by yesterday's round. 

So by default rate, the 70 pointer queue should move by 3-4 weeks. Last two rounds, possibly the 75 pointer re-invites were clogging up half of the invites, and in the next round couple of 70 points, re-invites would get back (not as much as the 75 pointers hopefully).

So maybe 1-2 weeks and possibly up to 3-4 weeks of a move.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Aha, I see your predicament. That's a tough call. When do you need to get your 189/190 application in by?



Before November end.  . It is going to be close.


----------



## mohitkashyap

FFacs said:


> I can't give assurance of anything. What I can tell you is what happened last year at 65 points. Everyone was watching the DoE move painfully slowly, then suddenly it went back by weeks. Some other skills had the same. People speculated that the system was broken, that DIBP had screwed up, that someone cheated. Turns out the second invite issue caused the phenomenon. Add in a handful that took their EOIs out of stasis and apparently it was enough. Still not 100% sure though, it seems counter-intuitive.





ngenhit said:


> 70 points mate?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. this is a relief!


Yes, it's 70 points and my DOE is of 29th June 10:58 PM,
so you can rest assured it has moved.


----------



## jsabarish

mohitkashyap said:


> Yes, it's 70 points and my DOE is of 29th June 10:58 PM,
> so you can rest assured it has moved.


Congratulations. You were unsure earlier. How did you confirm ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

mohitkashyap said:


> Yes, it's 70 points and my DOE is of 29th June 10:58 PM,
> so you can rest assured it has moved.


Thanks mate.


Ran the math now. There were ~ 20-30 reinvites of 70 pointers in the first round ( from the last round and some before ) in the 09/08/17 round. They won't be coming back anyway as it was their 2nd invite. So the remaining 30-40 EOI in 70s and 15-25 75 pointers got invited in that round. They could be coming back to the queue ( if you put 50% of that coming back - like it happened in the last round -, that would be 30 invites coming back for 2nd invite.

Scenarios:

• With 10 re-invites getting back to the pool(from 70 or 75 points), there would be a movement to 18-Jul.

• With 0 re-invites (most optimistic) , there would be a movement to 26-Jul (Hurray! that's me :-S )

• Worst case, with 30 invites coming back, queue would move by 2 weeks ~ to 12-14 of Jul.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Before November end.  . It is going to be close.


Oh man, that's going to be close. Why don't you give Victoria a call and see if they can do anything? Maybe they can commit to turning your application round quickly. They'll be wanting to keep an established professional.


----------



## reyno_obrien

ngenhit said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> Ran the math now. There were ~ 20-30 reinvites of 70 pointers in the first round ( from the last round and some before ) in the 09/08/17 round. They won't be coming back anyway as it was their 2nd invite. So the remaining 30-40 EOI in 70s and 15-25 75 pointers got invited in that round. They could be coming back to the queue ( if you put 50% of that coming back - like it happened in the last round -, that would be 30 invites coming back for 2nd invite.
> 
> Scenarios:
> 
> • With 10 re-invites getting back to the pool(from 70 or 75 points), there would be a movement to 18-Jul.
> 
> • With 0 re-invites (most optimistic) , there would be a movement to 26-Jul (Hurray! that's me :-S )
> 
> • Worst case, with 30 invites coming back, queue would move by 2 weeks ~ to 12-14 of Jul.



Yipppeee!! 18th July is my DOE. let's hope the invite comes through in the 18th Oct round!


----------



## muralipte20

*Invited!*

Dear All,

I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:

My details:
Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)*

ACS: 04 September 2017 *15* points
PTE A: 27 September 2017 = *20* Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: *15*
Age: *25*

Total Points for 189: *75*
EOI DoE: *29 September 2017*
Invite: *04 October 2017*

Next: ???

All the best for the folks and many thanks for the help, really appreciate.

Best,
Murali


----------



## joshua1729

Congratulations to all those who have received invites!

Phew! Came back to the forum and read the last few pages. Glad to see that the movement has been 15 days! Some respite!

I'm now 4 weeks away.. which hopefully means 2-3 rounds away i.e. by Nov end. I kinda didn't want my application to get caught up in the Dec holidays. Anyone have an idea about how the holiday season affects processing? Do they have a round less in Dec?


----------



## jsabarish

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 *15* points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = *20* Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: *15*
> Age: *25*
> 
> Total Points for 189: *75*
> EOI DoE: *29 September 2017*
> Invite: *04 October 2017*
> 
> Next: ???
> 
> All the best for the folks and many thanks for the help, really appreciate.
> 
> Best,
> Murali


Congratulations: -) God bless. You got to know just 30 mins back ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> No. It won't be 7 days like you were expecting from hereon either. I am pretty sure you did not have any proof on whether you were talking about 65 points or 70 points. Hindsight is always 'nice'




The fact is, it is highly unlikely to ever move by your 7 weeks ) 

I wish though it would happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

jsabarish said:


> Congratulations: -) God bless. You got to know just 30 mins back ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Hey jsabarish, 

thanks a ton man! Yes. I just got to know from my agent.

Best,
Murali.


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> The fact is, it is highly unlikely to ever move by your 7 weeks )
> 
> I wish though it would happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told 7 weeks with the 'assumption' clearly mentioned. Assumption that the 39 invites were issued instead of 78 in that round, leading to 78+39 invites in the next round: 4weeks (78) + 2 weeks (39) = ~6 weeks.

I understand that you missed that. all is well mate. 

I am only hoping for more movement, But with an assumption which I stated clearly.


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> I told 7 weeks with the 'assumption' clearly mentioned. Assumption that the 39 invites were issued instead of 78 in that round, leading to 78+39 invites in the next round: 4weeks (78) + 2 weeks (39) = ~6 weeks.
> 
> I understand that you missed that. all is well mate.
> 
> I am only hoping for more movement, But with an assumption which I stated clearly.


but they were not missed right? were you saying it was a glitch? and with 78 it moved... well not by 4 weeks  as far as i can see.. 

Yes, all is well, thank you


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Yipppeee!! 18th July is my DOE. let's hope the invite comes through in the 18th Oct round!


I hope your scenario comes true, even if is worst case, then I should get the ITA, as my DOE 10th July.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Oz_man said:


> I hope your scenario comes true, even if is worst case, then I should get the ITA, as my DOE 10th July.


Didnt you get a invite from NSW?? i thought u got invited already...


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Didnt you get a invite from NSW?? i thought u got invited already...


It is Invitation to apply for NSW nomination, I have uploaded the documents and paid 300AUD, waiting for the outcome.


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> but they were not missed right? were you saying it was a glitch? and with 78 it moved... well not by 4 weeks  as far as i can see..
> 
> Yes, all is well, thank you




Like I told, hindsight is beautiful. But none has the ability to have hindsight before the actuals are known.


I made those assumptions before the results came out.

*Premise 1: *For the invite to be that delayed for the 20/09/17 round, (Actual movement: 7 days of 70 points), I hypothesized that the queue had 50% or more of the 75 pointers (from the 12/07/17 round) came back into the queue. This is something that has never happened before for any occupation codes in the last 2 years. 50% is simply too high.

Since premise 1 was looking very feeble, the only other explanation was that only 39 invites were sent, that was the next premise.

*Premise 2: * Only 39 invites were sent. If so, then the movement was explainable. If this was the case Then the plausible queue movement for the 20/09/17 round was 4+2 weeks (78+39).


Both of these made before the results (actual numbers) came out. So it appears that the premise 1 was right. 

So in the end, ~45 invites from the first round came back into the queue again!, which is very absurd, especially considering that they were all 75 pointers - people who expect immediate invites. Maybe that is why they went somewhere else with their high point EOIs - I'm lost on the reason for them to not lodge visas. Probably invalid EOIs filed preemptively like FFacs had hypothesized : EOIs that were filed without proper research or EOIs for ACS assessments that never came.


Anyway, the same has happened in the round yesterday. ~ 25 of EOIs from the 26/07/17 round has gone back in, and the queue moved by 2 weeks. _Without the reinvites going back in, the queue would have moved 4 weeks - Exactly like it did in the 23/08/17 round and 06/09/17 round. _


Just saying.



PS: General note to all,  You cannot FILE an EOI without having the required documents ready!: the final ACS assessment letter, and the English test score with you. You cannot preemptively file an EOI expecting either of them in the future. You will get a penalty or a ban if you lodge a visa on that EOI. I know of a person - friend of friend- who got 6 months ban on applying again. Please suspend those EOIs which are not helping anyone: neither you nor others!!


----------



## Sub#

*Got grant!*

Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:! 
Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
My details are as following -

ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
ITA- 23/08/2017
Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
GSM Adelaide


----------



## ngenhit

Sub# said:


> Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:!
> Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
> My details are as following -
> 
> ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
> ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
> PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
> EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
> Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
> Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
> Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
> ITA- 23/08/2017
> Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
> Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
> GSM Adelaide



Congrats!. Happy news indeed and a positive one!

1 month grant is superb! Did you get any employment verification?


----------



## Sub#

ngenhit said:


> Congrats!. Happy news indeed and a positive one!
> 
> 1 month grant is superb! Did you get any employment verification?


No employment verification, no CO contact.


----------



## ngenhit

One generic query guys (for those who have filed the application):


Is there any field to enter the HAP ID (which was already cleared for medicals?) or the system has to automatically pick it up from our immiaccount?. Can we give the HAP ID on our own?


----------



## debeash

spunkyfondue said:


> Hi Guys,
> An update - just spoke to my agent.
> Have received an ITA in yesterday's round.
> DOE 29 June, 70 points.
> 
> All the best to those who missed out in this round- it does seem though that the queue has started moving again ,albeit slowly.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

mohitkashyap said:


> Good News to share-Received Invite
> DOE-29th June..


Congratulations.. finally your patience paid off...was wondering why you didn't get when other 29th got it... happy for you mate..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 *15* points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = *20* Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: *15*
> Age: *25*
> 
> Total Points for 189: *75*
> EOI DoE: *29 September 2017*
> Invite: *04 October 2017*
> 
> Next: ???
> 
> All the best for the folks and many thanks for the help, really appreciate.
> 
> Best,
> Murali


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smrm

Will I ever get an invite for ict business analyst 2611 submitted in October 2016. No news yet. 189 - 65 points and NSW -70


----------



## FFacs

smrm said:


> Will I ever get an invite for ict business analyst 2611 submitted in October 2016. No news yet. 189 - 65 points and NSW -70


For 189.... it's looking more doubtful that 65 points will be invited this year. If they are, there's a couple of months of 65 ahead of you.

For 190... depends entirely on your score-build. 20 for English and 15 for experience make it much more likely, though bear in mind there are plenty of 70+5 applicants this year.


----------



## Sub#

ngenhit said:


> One generic query guys (for those who have filed the application):
> 
> 
> Is there any field to enter the HAP ID (which was already cleared for medicals?) or the system has to automatically pick it up from our immiaccount?. Can we give the HAP ID on our own?


Yes, there is one explicit field to enter HAP ID where you will need to type in.


----------



## Ard

Hi Guys,

Can someone explain please how it is possible that DIBP's official website mentions 14/06/2017 8.21pm as a cutoff for September 26 round whereas myimmitracker shows at least two people with EOIs older than that being invited on Oct 4 ? 

Thank you


----------



## FFacs

Ard said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone explain please how it is possible that DIBP's official website mentions 14/06/2017 8.21pm as a cutoff for September 26 round whereas myimmitracker shows at least two people with EOIs older than that being invited on Oct 4 ?
> 
> Thank you


Weird. Also worth noting is that except one, they were all updated within 2 minutes....

ImmiTracker guys: are you updating the entries yourselves? People keep asking why their entry got updated with no permission, and this looks really odd.


----------



## whitenoise

I have been keeping a close tab on myimmitracker list for 261111-12. As far as I remember, I can say that the 2 candidates (Resting and Deepika09) had their EOI date greater than 14 June and were bound to be called on 4 Oct invitation round. Not sure how their EOI date changed to pre-14 June


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I got the ITA on 4th October for 261112 (System Analyst) with 75 points EOI DOE 25/09/2017. I would like your guidance with respect to creating an immiaccount and arranging medicals. Any pointers in this regards will be truly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## whitenoise

Harry, 

Firstly, congratulation on receiving an invite. :tea:

I am sure other members in the forum will help you out. However, if you have not seen the below post, I would urge you to have a look at it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html





Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the ITA on 4th October for 261112 (System Analyst) with 75 points EOI DOE 25/09/2017. I would like your guidance with respect to creating an immiaccount and arranging medicals. Any pointers in this regards will be truly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts

I am at stage of online lodgement document submission.Need to change and update below information in my submitted form. Need help to select which option in update tab( change in circumstances Or incorrect answer) 

1. My Driving License Number changed( renewed as old one was mutilated) 
2. Addition of National identity Number for my daughter(< 1 yr age) , previously submitted 
Passport and Birth certificate only.

Rgds
RV


----------



## Harry112016

whitenoise said:


> Harry,
> 
> Firstly, congratulation on receiving an invite. :tea:
> 
> I am sure other members in the forum will help you out. However, if you have not seen the below post, I would urge you to have a look at it.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html


Thanks a lot  and the link that you shared is really helpful much appreciated. Wish you all the best.

Regards,


----------



## Ard

Hi guys,

Can someone please tell me whether one is allowed to get an ITA and apply for 189 having already received an ITA for 489 regional for example ? in other words, get ITA and apply for both and see which one is granted first ?

Many thanks !


----------



## Harry112016

Hi Guys,

Have a query. I have few documents which I got notarized few years back. I am planning to lodge my visa application and would like to know whether I have to get these documents notarized again to reflect recent date? Your response will be much appreciated.

System Analyst (261112)
Total Points: 75
ITA Date: 4th October 2017

Regards,


----------



## JumlyS

hi I have 65 Points for business analyst, what is the current trend going now do i have a possibility


----------



## aussiedream87

JumlyS said:


> hi I have 65 Points for business analyst, what is the current trend going now do i have a possibility


Is it inclusive of state sponsorship points?


----------



## ngenhit

The queue moved till 4th July.


The data came out:
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	70	04/07/2017 12.10 pm

Yipee!!!! 20 days of the movement. 3 Weeks of movement!!!

Data:
04 October 2017 Round Results


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

I think there is this one guy mohitkashyap whos DOE is 29th June and he didnt receive the invite..thats strange!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

ngenhit said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> Ran the math now. There were ~ 20-30 reinvites of 70 pointers in the first round ( from the last round and some before ) in the 09/08/17 round. They won't be coming back anyway as it was their 2nd invite. So the remaining 30-40 EOI in 70s and 15-25 75 pointers got invited in that round. They could be coming back to the queue ( if you put 50% of that coming back - like it happened in the last round -, that would be 30 invites coming back for 2nd invite.
> 
> Scenarios:
> 
> • With 10 re-invites getting back to the pool(from 70 or 75 points), there would be a movement to 18-Jul.
> 
> • With 0 re-invites (most optimistic) , there would be a movement to 26-Jul (Hurray! that's me :-S )
> 
> • Worst case, with 30 invites coming back, queue would move by 2 weeks ~ to 12-14 of Jul.


Update:

Scenarios:

• With 10 re-invites : 26-Jul (Hurray! that's me :-S )

• With 0 re-invites (most optimistic) : 31-Jul

• Worst case, with 30 re-invites : 15-16 of Jul.


----------



## Oz_man

ngenhit said:


> The queue moved till 4th July.
> 
> 
> The data came out:
> 2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	70	04/07/2017 12.10 pm
> 
> Yipee!!!! 20 days of the movement. 3 Weeks of movement!!!
> 
> Data:
> 04 October 2017 Round Results


I hope for ITA at least in this round: 70 points, 10th July DOE.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Nope, i received...i updated as well


----------



## andreyx108b

Harry112016 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a query. I have few documents which I got notarized few years back. I am planning to lodge my visa application and would like to know whether I have to get these documents notarized again to reflect recent date? Your response will be much appreciated.
> 
> System Analyst (261112)
> Total Points: 75
> ITA Date: 4th October 2017
> 
> Regards,




As long as it is notarized i dont think it has expiry date... you should be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Hopefully it would move mid july in coming round... i am really hopeful. Good think queue is moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

Yippeee!!! Skillselect results updated - 4th July as last DOE. This gives me huge hope that i will get an invite in the 18th Oct round!!! :fingerscrossed:

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien

ngenhit said:


> Update:
> 
> Scenarios:
> 
> • With 10 re-invites : 26-Jul (Hurray! that's me :-S )
> 
> • With 0 re-invites (most optimistic) : 31-Jul
> 
> • Worst case, with 30 re-invites : 15-16 of Jul.


No worst case scenario pleasssssssssssse!! Will be hugely disappointed if i miss the invite by just a day or two. Been waiting for the past 1 year since i applied for Victoria sponsorship and it got rejected! 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

mohitkashyap said:


> Nope, i received...i updated as well




Oh cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

reyno_obrien said:


> No worst case scenario pleasssssssssssse!! Will be hugely disappointed if i miss the invite by just a day or two. Been waiting for the past 1 year since i applied for Victoria sponsorship and it got rejected!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: :fingerscrossed:




Not as long as I have waited mate...

:-\


----------



## kamaldeeps22

I have application dated 8 Oct 2016 with 65 points. Any idea when can we have update


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

ngenhit said:


> Not as long as I have waited mate...
> 
> 
> 
> :-\




since 16th July 2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

ngenhit said:


> Not as long as I have waited mate...
> 
> :-\


Atleast you didnt face rejection buddy! it took me couple of months to come out of it and apply for PTE to increase my score.

Anyways, all is well that ends well! lets hope things end well for all of us!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## silentkiller

Fake entries from the previous round will be re-invited again in 2 months so at least one more November round will be screwed for sure.
They should really think about protecting the system from fake entries, otherwise one idiot with some development skills can block it completely and nobody won't get any invites


----------



## ngenhit

silentkiller said:


> Fake entries from the previous round will be re-invited again in 2 months so at least one more November round will be screwed for sure.
> They should really think about protecting the system from fake entries, otherwise one idiot with some development skills can block it completely and nobody won't get any invites


There were no fake entries in this occupation code.


----------



## Sanjay8789

Hi,

So i found out yesterday that my Bachelors might not be equivalent to an Australian Bachelors, which means I wouldnt be able to claim the 15 points for educational qualifications.

I have the option of doing an Executive MBA from AeU, which tho not in the field I'll be applying to, is considered an equivalent to an Australian masters.

so now my Question is if the Bachelors is not accredited, would it be possible to claim the 15 points for educational Qualifications through a Masters which is acredited and that too in particular an executive masters.

thank you


----------



## prashant_wase

Sanjay8789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i found out yesterday that my Bachelors might not be equivalent to an Australian Bachelors, which means I wouldnt be able to claim the 15 points for educational qualifications.
> 
> I have the option of doing an Executive MBA from AeU, which tho not in the field I'll be applying to, is considered an equivalent to an Australian masters.
> 
> so now my Question is if the Bachelors is not accredited, would it be possible to claim the 15 points for educational Qualifications through a Masters which is acredited and that too in particular an executive masters.
> 
> thank you


If ur experience is after masters, and yes ur masters in IT then u will get points.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

How many rounds would it be for DOE 03/10/2017 with 70 points?


----------



## aussiedream87

Rmarw said:


> How many rounds would it be for DOE 03/10/2017 with 70 points?


Currently its in July so may be 2-4months.. Could be even before that if NSW calls other 70 pointers under 190 scheme and they drop out of 189.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Not as long as I have waited mate...
> 
> :-\


Fingers crossed on this one. Next round might be a little rocky with 70 point reinvites, but with the jump to early July it looks hopeful for your deadline.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Fingers crossed on this one. Next round might be a little rocky with 70 point reinvites, but with the jump to early July it looks hopeful for your deadline.



Haha Yes. 2/3rd of a chance for an invite with the date moving to 4th of July.  Even with some amount of re-invites (like within a normal range of ~10) then I will get through.

Particular details about the round of 09/08/2017 (the mirror round I would like to call it, of which the re-invites are going to be based on)
• The re-invites are going to be mixed for this round : 75 and 70 both were invited in the 09/08 round.
• There were a lot of re-invites in that round itself due to the pent up 70 pointer re-invites since 26th March. So I believe half of the 09/08 round was spent for that. There's no way they are coming back into this round, as they were already on 2nd invite. So that limits the number of actual 'first' invites in 09/08 to roughly 35-40 invites. Usual rate of re-invites: 10-20% : 8 re-invites, I should get through with this. The most pessimistic rate could be 50%: 20 re-invites, then I won't get invited this round.
• Minor worry is that ACS was down in June, and might have led people to start applying in bulk after July second half, as assessments of filings started coming out - with not much applications in first half. Have to see how it balances out.
• And, I think the badluck has finally run its course.

Cheers :-D


----------



## whitenoise

In myimmitracker, there are two fellas with 77 and 70 points and EOI date as 19 June and 30 June 2017 resp, still showing as not invited. I wonder if they have not got the invite or if they have not updated the tracker.


----------



## jsabarish

ngenhit said:


> Haha Yes. 2/3rd of a chance for an invite with the date moving to 4th of July.  Even with some amount of re-invites (like within a normal range of ~10) then I will get through.
> 
> Particular details about the round of 09/08/2017 (the mirror round I would like to call it, of which the re-invites are going to be based on)
> • The re-invites are going to be mixed for this round : 75 and 70 both were invited in the 09/08 round.
> • There were a lot of re-invites in that round itself due to the pent up 70 pointer re-invites since 26th March. So I believe half of the 09/08 round was spent for that. There's no way they are coming back into this round, as they were already on 2nd invite. So that limits the number of actual 'first' invites in 09/08 to roughly 35-40 invites. Usual rate of re-invites: 10-20% : 8 re-invites, I should get through with this. The most pessimistic rate could be 50%: 20 re-invites, then I won't get invited this round.
> • Minor worry is that ACS was down in June, and might have led people to start applying in bulk after July second half, as assessments of filings started coming out - with not much applications in first half. Have to see how it balances out.
> • And, I think the badluck has finally run its course.
> 
> Cheers :-D


How many 70 pointers should be there now ? When will atleast states start inviting people ? 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

jsabarish said:


> How many 70 pointers should be there now ? When will atleast states start inviting people ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Be more specific?. I did not understand your question.

The queue probably will not reach 65 points until early next year. And the queue for that is pending since Oct 2016.



States have already started inviting. They look mostly for Superior English and Some Experience. They do not have rounds.


----------



## Welshtone

Sanjay8789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i found out yesterday that my Bachelors might not be equivalent to an Australian Bachelors, which means I wouldnt be able to claim the 15 points for educational qualifications.
> 
> I have the option of doing an Executive MBA from AeU, which tho not in the field I'll be applying to, is considered an equivalent to an Australian masters.
> 
> so now my Question is if the Bachelors is not accredited, would it be possible to claim the 15 points for educational Qualifications through a Masters which is acredited and that too in particular an executive masters.
> 
> thank you


You would need VETASSESS to assess your Masters as equivalent to Degree or Masters - without underpinning Bachelor equivalent qualification, they may not do this

Regards


Tony


----------



## braussie2018

Welshtone said:


> You would need VETASSESS to assess your Masters as equivalent to Degree or Masters - without underpinning Bachelor equivalent qualification, they may not do this
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


My bach. is in Business Admin, but I had a masters in IT and another master here in Ozzy. On my ACS assessment they only reviewed my masters (both accepted), they didnt even mention the Bachelor degree on my assessment. Therefore I lost 6 years of experience even with the occupation being BA. But they accepted my Masters based on the units. Dont know how it works with Vetasses, but should be similar.


----------



## whitenoise

Submitted my EOI with 75 points. Expecting the invite on Tuesday evening (IST).


----------



## oz.productguy

Ditto here. EOI submitted, 75 points claimed. Expecting invite in the next round. Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 *15* points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = *20* Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: *15*
> Age: *25*
> 
> Total Points for 189: *75*
> EOI DoE: *29 September 2017*
> Invite: *04 October 2017*
> 
> Next: ???
> 
> All the best for the folks and many thanks for the help, really appreciate.
> 
> Best,
> Murali


This is by far the fastest invite I've ever heard. Congrats! :cheer2:


----------



## oz.productguy

foxes said:


> This is by far the fastest invite I've ever heard. Congrats! :cheer2:




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

oz.productguy said:


> Ditto here. EOI submitted, 75 points claimed. Expecting invite in the next round. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Preapre all the docs upfront


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkulkarni

Hi guys, 

Apologies if this is not right forum for my query. Appreciate your help
1. I did my B.E.(Electronics Engineering). 

2.Post which I worked in an IT company as a SAP ASAP developer for 2.5 years

3.Post which I did my MBA (full time 2yrs-PGDM) in (IT + Marketing), course had lot of IT subjects

4.Post which I have work experience of 3.5 years as a business analyst 

I wish to apply for Ict BA.. 
Questions 
1.Which qualification should I use? 
2.Would my premba experience count? 
3.Heard that 65 points may also not be enough to get an invite because of the limited vacancies, Is it true? 


Thanks in advance. 
Regards, 
Varun


----------



## soumys

Hi,

I submitted by EOI on 31 August under ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. With the current allocation, I guess I have to wait for few more months for the Cut off to reach to 65. But the worry factor for me is that I am gonna loose 5 points due to age factor. I am just what is the probability for a 60 pointer to get the invitation - Is it NIL??


----------



## aussiedream87

soumys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted by EOI on 31 August under ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. With the current allocation, I guess I have to wait for few more months for the Cut off to reach to 65. But the worry factor for me is that I am gonna loose 5 points due to age factor. I am just what is the probability for a 60 pointer to get the invitation - Is it NIL??


Sorry to be blunt but 189 invite is just impossible with 65 and 60 points has no scope whatsoever. My suggestion is to try to increase points whichever way you can.. not sure what is the situation going to be like with 190 SS (NSW or VIC)


----------



## prashant_wase

soumys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted by EOI on 31 August under ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. With the current allocation, I guess I have to wait for few more months for the Cut off to reach to 65. But the worry factor for me is that I am gonna loose 5 points due to age factor. I am just what is the probability for a 60 pointer to get the invitation - Is it NIL??


In short, PTE is only thing which can save u from drowning.. Otherwise no scope for new 60 or 65 pointers... Try 489, can have something, but yes, it won't give u PR benefits...... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702

I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points for engineering technologist on 3rd of July, and have also for 190 state sponsorship visa(65 points) and 489 family sponsored visa(70 points) as well on the 5th of October. So can anyone guide me that which visa would I get first and the explanation for how the state sponsorship works and selects the possible candidates and I have scored 8 bands each to reach the 60 points mark.


----------



## Vipin V

Hi,

It has been a long wait for me, Any suggestions if there is a chance for 189 or 190?


----------



## whynotaustralia

Try Victoria, other states also.


----------



## Sub#

vkulkarni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this is not right forum for my query. Appreciate your help
> 1. I did my B.E.(Electronics Engineering).
> 
> 2.Post which I worked in an IT company as a SAP ASAP developer for 2.5 years
> 
> 3.Post which I did my MBA (full time 2yrs-PGDM) in (IT + Marketing), course had lot of IT subjects
> 
> 4.Post which I have work experience of 3.5 years as a business analyst
> 
> I wish to apply for Ict BA..
> Questions
> 1.Which qualification should I use?
> 2.Would my premba experience count?
> 3.Heard that 65 points may also not be enough to get an invite because of the limited vacancies, Is it true?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,
> Varun


I had similar journey except my BE was in IT and I had longer experience as BA. Let me try to answer.

1.Which qualification should I use? 
- I dont have direct answer. If Your BE in electronics had less ICT content, then it will put you in RPL category. Check the ACS assessment PDF page 9 to find out which category you belong to(ICT major or ICT minor). ACS Assessment
If you use MBA, I am not sure that your MBA will make you ICT major as it is just 2 years course.
Please check with experts as well.

2.Would my premba experience count? 
- If it is pure SW development, it will not be considered relevant for BA code. Mine was also marked as not relevant. But if you had done BA work in that role & you mention it accordingly, it will be considered.

3.Heard that 65 points may also not be enough to get an invite because of the limited vacancies, Is it true? 
- 65 pointers are waiting from last year. So, I would say that 65 points are not good enough.


----------



## siva26

soumys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted by EOI on 31 August under ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. With the current allocation, I guess I have to wait for few more months for the Cut off to reach to 65. But the worry factor for me is that I am gonna loose 5 points due to age factor. I am just what is the probability for a 60 pointer to get the invitation - Is it NIL??


The wait is really gonna be very long. Best would be to boost your points through PTE or something. Good luck!


----------



## braussie2018

vkulkarni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this is not right forum for my query. Appreciate your help
> 1. I did my B.E.(Electronics Engineering).
> 
> 2.Post which I worked in an IT company as a SAP ASAP developer for 2.5 years
> 
> 3.Post which I did my MBA (full time 2yrs-PGDM) in (IT + Marketing), course had lot of IT subjects
> 
> 4.Post which I have work experience of 3.5 years as a business analyst
> 
> I wish to apply for Ict BA..
> Questions
> 1.Which qualification should I use?
> 2.Would my premba experience count?
> 3.Heard that 65 points may also not be enough to get an invite because of the limited vacancies, Is it true?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,
> Varun


My situation is similar, but my degree is in Business Adm. They have considered my post graduation in IT, and my SAP experience as MM expert. I didnt have to go RPL, but my requirement date was the end of my post grad in IT. Long story short I had 6.5 years of experience removed.

If you have experience in ABAP, and want to keep working with the painful net-weaver, u should try an sponsor. ABAP is always in demand. Is also easier to get invite if you apply as software dev.


----------



## soumys

Thanks..I guess I have to give a try to improve the score to 79+ for PTE to be in 70-75. I have also applied for NSW with 70. I am not sure when I am gonna get a response for that.


----------



## dilanjan

Friends

What is the best preparation Kit for PTE?


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

dilanjan said:


> Friends
> 
> What is the best preparation Kit for PTE?


Try e2language.com
It's good and free videos and tips are available on YouTube.

You can also subscribe to paid subscription.

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## churek

Just updated my EOI to add my spouse's points. Now standing at 70 (189) and DOE changed to Oct 16, 2017.

Any chance to have invite this year?

Thanks.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

churek said:


> Just updated my EOI to add my spouse's points. Now standing at 70 (189) and DOE changed to Oct 16, 2017.
> 
> Any chance to have invite this year?
> 
> Thanks.




Maybe not, but you can find out by taking out the number of two week intervals between 4th July and 16th October and find out how many of those are there, then take that number which is the total number of rounds you have to wait (say X). So your likely date of invite is +- 30 days from that date which represents that Xth number of round from 18th October which is next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmv

Hi Guys,

Need some help !

I have submitted my EOI on 22nd September, 2017. 
I am currently serving notice period and would join the new employer by mid next month.

So is it necessary to update these employment details such as putting an end date to current employment and adding a new employment with a start date in my EOI?

If yes, then would it change my EOI date from 22nd Sep 2017 to the date when I update my EOI?

Note: My points would remain the same.

Appreciate all the help.
Thanks.


----------



## Oz_man

Kmv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help !
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22nd September, 2017.
> I am currently serving notice period and would join the new employer by mid next month.
> 
> So is it necessary to update these employment details such as putting an end date to current employment and adding a new employment with a start date in my EOI?
> 
> If yes, then would it change my EOI date from 22nd Sep 2017 to the date when I update my EOI?
> 
> Note: My points would remain the same.
> 
> Appreciate all the help.
> Thanks.



You DOE will change only when there is change in points.
You need to declare all of your past employment for last 10 years, if it is not skilled job as assessed by ACS, you select option as no , when updating employment details


----------



## Kmv

Oz_man said:


> You DOE will change only when there is change in points.
> You need to declare all of your past employment for last 10 years, if it is not skilled job as assessed by ACS, you select option as no , when updating employment details


Thanks Oz_man !! 
This gives a bit of relief. Change in EOI DOE to a later date without change in points seems like a crime.

Cheers.


----------



## Meavin2011

ngenhit said:


> Haha Yes. 2/3rd of a chance for an invite with the date moving to 4th of July.  Even with some amount of re-invites (like within a normal range of ~10) then I will get through.
> 
> Particular details about the round of 09/08/2017 (the mirror round I would like to call it, of which the re-invites are going to be based on)
> • The re-invites are going to be mixed for this round : 75 and 70 both were invited in the 09/08 round.


Hello ngenhit,

Can you please explain this mystery around the re-invites?

My understanding is that we will be given 60 days to accept the invite and apply for Visa. In the event any applicant does not accept the invite within 60 days, the Invite will get lapsed and the person has to apply for EOI again.

Is there any exception to the above? When does this re-invite come into picture? Are we saying that all those applicants who did not take any action within 60 days of getting an invite would be considered for Invitation again after certain period (1 or 2 months) and would be sent a Re-Invite?

BTW what's your gut feel on tomorrow's round for the 261111 category? Do you think DOE will move forward till end of July in this round?


----------



## ngenhit

Meavin2011 said:


> Hello ngenhit,
> 
> Can you please explain this mystery around the re-invites?
> 
> My understanding is that we will be given 60 days to accept the invite and apply for Visa. In the event any applicant does not accept the invite within 60 days, the Invite will get lapsed and the person has to apply for EOI again.
> 
> Is there any exception to the above? When does this re-invite come into picture? Are we saying that all those applicants who did not take any action within 60 days of getting an invite would be considered for Invitation again after certain period (1 or 2 months) and would be sent a Re-Invite?
> 
> BTW what's your gut feel on tomorrow's round for the 261111 category? Do you think DOE will move forward till end of July in this round?


After 60 days, the EOI will automatically go back into the queue .

This is only allowed once, post which the EOI will be deactivated.


----------



## reyno_obrien

1 hour more to go guys! All the best!


----------



## reyno_obrien

All those who get the invite please update immediately with DOE


----------



## m7singh

Invited - 70 points
DOE - 14th July


----------



## reyno_obrien

m7singh said:


> Invited - 70 points
> DOE - 14th July


Congrats!! Anyone with DOE 18th jul or later??


----------



## Oz_man

reyno_obrien said:


> Congrats!! Anyone with DOE 18th jul or later??


Invited, 70 points DOE: 10th July
Another long journey starts, preparing the application checklist.

All the best guys.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Good news guys! Just spoke with my agent! Invited!!! 70 points. DOE 18Th july


----------



## oz.productguy

Invited. 

261111, 75 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

Congrats all those who got invited!!


----------



## churek

Congrats to all those invited!

Sorry to ask, so given doe of july 18th was invited. Can safe to say Oct 2017 doe will be invited by January or Feb next year? For 70 pts. Thanks.


----------



## Oz_man

Hi ,

Can you please advise me on the below situation:
I had taken PTE test on 10th Oct 2015, and now 'Send Score' link is not enabled in PTE Web portal. 

I just recieved invitation to apply today for 189 visa, and I know PTE Scores are valid for 3 years, however I am unable to send PTE Score to DIBP from PTE Portal. Will DIBP accept PDF report?

THank


----------



## andreyx108b

reyno_obrien said:


> Good news guys! Just spoke with my agent! Invited!!! 70 points. DOE 18Th july


Congrats! all the best with visa lodge!


----------



## whitenoise

Got invite today. 261111 code, 75 points


----------



## whitenoise

The 70 queue seems to have made a good jump. Close to 20 days. Wow... If it continues the same pattern, I think the 70 pointers have exactly 3 months queue going on.


----------



## FFacs

whitenoise said:


> The 70 queue seems to have made a good jump. Close to 20 days. Wow... If it continues the same pattern, I think the 70 pointers have exactly 3 months queue going on.


Congrats. Glad it all got sorted out with ACS.

The queue for 70 points looks fairly relaxed. Bit of a wait, but nothing too drastic. Going to be unpleasant for those filing in March, but...

For 65 points though, a different story. Looks like it's going to stick at 70 this year. I know they have a bunch of ideas on visas that might come through, but it looks like 65 pointers will expire before invite. 60 points are starting to do so shortly.


----------



## Rmarw

What would this mean for DOE of 03/10/2017, in how many rounds should I expect an invite.


----------



## whitenoise

True that. It will be a close call for March, unless the number of applications for 70 go down meanwhile.

Yeah, I too am glad that all got sorted out with ACS. Luckily no extra hole in the pocket. 



FFacs said:


> Congrats. Glad it all got sorted out with ACS.
> 
> The queue for 70 points looks fairly relaxed. Bit of a wait, but nothing too drastic. Going to be unpleasant for those filing in March, but...
> 
> For 65 points though, a different story. Looks like it's going to stick at 70 this year. I know they have a bunch of ideas on visas that might come through, but it looks like 65 pointers will expire before invite. 60 points are starting to do so shortly.




In case of 3 October DOE, I think the invite will come on 10th Jan 2018 (assuming the current trend continues without any disruption and in Nov there are 3 invitation rounds)


Rmarw said:


> What would this mean for DOE of 03/10/2017, in how many rounds should I expect an invite.


----------



## oz.productguy

Rmarw said:


> What would this mean for DOE of 03/10/2017, in how many rounds should I expect an invite.




How many points are you claiming ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

oz.productguy said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would this mean for DOE of 03/10/2017, in how many rounds should I expect an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many points are you claiming ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My bad, I am claiming 70 points.


----------



## swami

another 12 more rounds for this year possibly...


----------



## Oz_man

whitenoise said:


> True that. It will be a close call for March, unless the number of applications for 70 go down meanwhile.
> 
> Yeah, I too am glad that all got sorted out with ACS. Luckily no extra hole in the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case of 3 October DOE, I think the invite will come on 10th Jan 2018 (assuming the current trend continues without any disruption and in Nov there are 3 invitation rounds)


Hi, I have got the invite, but in deep trouble now, as PTE as disabled send score report in their portal. Please let me know does DIBP accept pdf report, as my score is valid ( for DIBP) and expired( for PTE as it is more than 2 years). I did not specify DIBP at time of taking the test.


----------



## prashant_wase

Oz_man said:


> Hi, I have got the invite, but in deep trouble now, as PTE as disabled send score report in their portal. Please let me know does DIBP accept pdf report, as my score is valid ( for DIBP) and expired( for PTE as it is more than 2 years). I did not specify DIBP at time of taking the test.


Don't worry, PTE reports (Any English test Reports) in case of Australia, are valid for 3 years, If you didnt informed DIBP during the time of result, dont worry just attach PTE report card PDF file, but make sure your results are not crossing 3 year limit otherwise, it will expire and you have to give PTE once again..


----------



## aussiedream87

Oz_man said:


> Hi, I have got the invite, but in deep trouble now, as PTE as disabled send score report in their portal. Please let me know does DIBP accept pdf report, as my score is valid ( for DIBP) and expired( for PTE as it is more than 2 years). I did not specify DIBP at time of taking the test.


*
FYI:*
_
English language ability is required for some, but not all skilled migration visas. Clients can sit one of the following specified English language tests in order to demonstrate the required level of English:

International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
Occupational English Test (OET)
Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT)
Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)
Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) (applies only from 1 January 2015).

For this question indicate if the client has undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic test within the last 36 months or a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test undertaken on or after 1 January 2015. T*he English language test validity requirement for skilled migration visas is 36 months and is calculated from the date when the test was taken. *For the Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test, the test must have been undertaken on or after 1 January 2015 and must have numerical descriptors for each of the four test components of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. The department cannot accept results from a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test taken before 1 January 2015.

You will need to have a valid English language test score when you apply for your visa.

The skills assessing authority relevant to the client's nominated occupation will be able to advise which test is the most appropriate test. For all other visa subclasses, If you have undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic more than 36 months from the date you apply for your visa or you have undertaken a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test before 1 January 2015, your visa may be refused_


----------



## Oz_man

aussiedream87 said:


> *
> FYI:*
> _
> English language ability is required for some, but not all skilled migration visas. Clients can sit one of the following specified English language tests in order to demonstrate the required level of English:
> 
> International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
> Occupational English Test (OET)
> Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT)
> Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)
> Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) (applies only from 1 January 2015).
> 
> For this question indicate if the client has undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic test within the last 36 months or a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test undertaken on or after 1 January 2015. T*he English language test validity requirement for skilled migration visas is 36 months and is calculated from the date when the test was taken. *For the Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test, the test must have been undertaken on or after 1 January 2015 and must have numerical descriptors for each of the four test components of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. The department cannot accept results from a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test taken before 1 January 2015.
> 
> You will need to have a valid English language test score when you apply for your visa.
> 
> The skills assessing authority relevant to the client's nominated occupation will be able to advise which test is the most appropriate test. For all other visa subclasses, If you have undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic more than 36 months from the date you apply for your visa or you have undertaken a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test before 1 January 2015, your visa may be refused_


Thank you very much for the information. My concern is if DIBP accepts pdf report, as PTE informed they cant send report as score is expired after 2 years. So only option left for me is if DIBP accepts my pdf test score report, and it is less than 3 years.


----------



## churek

Oz_man said:


> Thank you very much for the information. My concern is if DIBP accepts pdf report, as PTE informed they cant send report as score is expired after 2 years. So only option left for me is if DIBP accepts my pdf test score report, and it is less than 3 years.


If not sure but isn't your result already been sent to DIBP or INZ (if NZ) when you take the exam.

If I remember correctly there's a checkbox there that if you consent PTE to send them to those 2.

"I consent my score being sent to DIBP" something.

So no need to resend it again? Unlike to those assessing bodies that you need to send manually.

Anyone can confirm?


----------



## churek

If not, you may need to contact PTE directly. In the PDF report it clearly states

"NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score Report Website. www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."


----------



## Oz_man

churek said:


> If not sure but isn't your result already been sent to DIBP or INZ (if NZ) when you take the exam.
> 
> If I remember correctly there's a checkbox there that if you consent PTE to send them to those 2.
> 
> "I consent my score being sent to DIBP" something.
> 
> So no need to resend it again? Unlike to those assessing bodies that you need to send manually.
> 
> Anyone can confirm?


I did not select option to send test score to DIBP when I took test initially, as I recently planned for applying for 189. The confusion here is PTE report valid for 2 years and DIBP will consider till 3 years.

I think my experience can serve as lesson for fellow members, even though I have valid invitation, and a valid test score( as per DIBP), I cant go ahead , as the link to send test score is disabled in PTE portal.


----------



## churek

Oz_man said:


> I did not select option to send test score to DIBP when I took test initially, as I recently planned for applying for 189. The confusion here is PTE report valid for 2 years and DIBP will consider till 3 years.
> 
> I think my experience can serve as lesson for fellow members, even though I have valid invitation, and a valid test score( as per DIBP), I cant go ahead , as the link to send test score is disabled in PTE portal.


You might need to contact PTE directly and tell them your case.


----------



## Oz_man

churek said:


> You might need to contact PTE directly and tell them your case.


Yes, did that and they informed, will not be able to send report after 2 years.


----------



## churek

Oz_man said:


> Yes, did that and they informed, will not be able to send report after 2 years.


Ouch.

I'm just throwing suggestions here, can you try searching your old mails? Maybe you can find an email from PTE that your result was already sent to DIBP. Although you said that you did not check the checkbox. Let's just hope you have that mail. It's like this.


----------



## Oz_man

churek said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I'm just throwing suggestions here, can you try searching your old mails? Maybe you can find an email from PTE that your result was already sent to DIBP. Although you said that you did not check the checkbox. Let's just hope you have that mail. It's like this.


Unfortunately, I did not do that, even PTE confirmed same that I have not chose that option, when I called them on this issue.


----------



## abhishekcool702

Hello oz_man 

Mate can you tell me that what is the further step for the thing that even I haven't clicked the option to send it to any immigration department and I gave the PTE exam about 1 and a half year ago but I haven't got my invitation yet. So if I apply for my visa after 2years, how would we be able to send our scores. Or can I send my result to DIBP in advance, just before the completion of 2 years of my PTE result. And send all the other documents when I will get the invitation. 

If anyone else can also help me with this, I would be very thankful. ??


----------



## roroh

Please when am I expecting invitation I lodged 23 August 261111 70pints for 189, please any idea..?


----------



## FFacs

Oz_man said:


> Unfortunately, I did not do that, even PTE confirmed same that I have not chose that option, when I called them on this issue.


Did they confirm they would confirm validity if requested to do so by DIBP? I would then try to get through to DIBP and ask them.

On the bright(ish) side, you are at 75 points. Do that PTE again and you'll be invited within days. At least you weren't queuing for 12 months or something


----------



## roroh

Hi Oz man, 
Please my agent lodged in my eoi for 261111 on the 12 August 2017 at 70 point for 189 and 75 point for nsw. Please when am I expecting an ITA?


----------



## roroh

Hi Oz man,
Please when am I expecting invitation . My agent lodged eoi on 12 August 2017 for 261111 with 70 points for 189, and 190 nsw with 75 points.
Your kind response will be quite appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HamSa00

roroh said:


> Hi Oz man,
> Please when am I expecting invitation . My agent lodged eoi on 12 August 2017 for 261111 with 70 points for 189, and 190 nsw with 75 points.
> Your kind response will be quite appreciated. Thanks


Going by the current queue it seems you should be able to get the invite by 2nd round in November


----------



## siva26

Guys, my EOI was on 27-Jul-2017. Any idea where the queue is currently and when will i get my invite?


----------



## HamSa00

siva26 said:


> Guys, my EOI was on 27-Jul-2017. Any idea where the queue is currently and when will i get my invite?


How many points did you claim?


----------



## siva26

Oh sorry forgot to mention that.
70pts
ICT BA


----------



## HamSa00

siva26 said:


> Oh sorry forgot to mention that.
> 70pts
> ICT BA



As per current trends and if everything goes well you can get an invite on 1st Nov or 15th Nov i.e. 1st or 2nd round in Nov.


----------



## churek

The last invite for 70 is July 14, so I think you can expect it on the next round or 2nd round of November. If nothing changes on the trend.

Edit: Haha I'm late. Already answered above.


----------



## siva26

OK thanks guys!!


----------



## HamSa00

churek said:


> The last invite for 70 is July 14, so I think you can expect it on the next round or 2nd round of November. If nothing changes on the trend.
> 
> Edit: Haha I'm late. Already answered above.


Correction last invite, as per comments on forum for 70 was 18 July


----------



## siva26

According to unofficial results it is 18th July. Gotta wait for Skillselect

2211 Accountants – 75 points – 04/09/2017
2212 Auditors – 75 points – 05/08/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 12/09/2017 (18/09/2017 – not confirmed)
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 22/04/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – 13/10/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 18/07/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 15/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 03/03/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations – 65 points – 27/09/2017


----------



## roroh

Hamsa00 thanks and thanks to everyone in the house.


----------



## aussiedream87

Oz_man said:


> Thank you very much for the information. My concern is if DIBP accepts pdf report, as PTE informed they cant send report as score is expired after 2 years. So only option left for me is if DIBP accepts my pdf test score report, and it is less than 3 years.


You can email DIBP and confirm if they accept the PTE copy post 2 years since you gave your test.


----------



## churek

Just received an NSW invite (nomination) for Systems Analyst 75pts (70+5).


----------



## andreyx108b

churek said:


> Just received an NSW invite (nomination) for Systems Analyst 75pts (70+5).


Congrats!!!!


----------



## HamSa00

churek said:


> Just received an NSW invite (nomination) for Systems Analyst 75pts (70+5).



Congrats mate!! What was your DOE?


----------



## churek

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thanks. But this is still invitation for NSW nomination only. So I'm still controlling myself not to get so happy. Lol


----------



## churek

HamSa00 said:


> Congrats mate!! What was your DOE?


Thanks. Oct 16.

Actually, my initial is 70pts(65+5) DOE: July 1. But spouse have positive assessment on her skill, so I updated my EOI to include +5.

So with new DOE of Oct 16, my pts is 75(70+5). Just nice to see that I received an invite just after 4 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

churek said:


> Thanks. But this is still invitation for NSW nomination only. So I'm still controlling myself not to get so happy. Lol


i have not seen a single refusal to nominate in pst 3 years... so its gonna be good for you, it takes 3-6 weeks usually to get an ITA. Maximum time is 12 weeks.


----------



## churek

andreyx108b said:


> i have not seen a single refusal to nominate in pst 3 years... so its gonna be good for you, it takes 3-6 weeks usually to get an ITA. Maximum time is 12 weeks.


That's good to hear. Hope everything goes well. 

Hope it won't reach January. Coz the current trend of 189, my DOE might be invited around Jan or Feb. Haha 

But, I'm just a normal chicken, if there's a worm in front of me now I'll eat it. Won't wait for bigger worm.

Thanks again.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Me too got a nomination invite. For 189, given the current trend, i would have received an invite by Nov last round or December first ( DOE 11th Sep) . Now the question is what to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar

churek said:


> That's good to hear. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Hope it won't reach January. Coz the current trend of 189, my DOE might be invited around Jan or Feb. Haha
> 
> But, I'm just a normal chicken, if there's a worm in front of me now I'll eat it. Won't wait for bigger worm.
> 
> Thanks again.


Congrats mate! All the best for your application!


----------



## dilanjan

churek said:


> That's good to hear. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Hope it won't reach January. Coz the current trend of 189, my DOE might be invited around Jan or Feb. Haha
> 
> But, I'm just a normal chicken, if there's a worm in front of me now I'll eat it. Won't wait for bigger worm.
> 
> Thanks again.


Happy for you, like to see our [email protected] getting invitations


----------



## dilanjan

Dear Friends, with the current trend when will the 65 point queue start? 
my DOE is (6th Oct 2016) will there be a chance?

According to the current phase BA quota will fill in next year April?


----------



## catchpaul

*Got 190 NSW*

Hi All

Need some advise from you guys

I have created the EOI for 261111 and have included 189 and 190 (any state) as part of the same EOI

I got the invitation for 190 from NSW today and they have asked to upload the documents within the next 14 days

My desire is to migrate to Aus as soon as possible, but I am unsure about how soon I can land a job

My queries are as follows

1. I have sufficient points (70) for 189 as well and could be getting this in the next 3 to 4 months (as per the ongoing trend). Would it be more prudent to wait for the 189 or should I go ahead and process the 190 ? Would I be cutting down my options on getting a job by restricting the area only to NSW or would it be better to have a wider range of options via the 189 ? Am really a bit confused and hence am seeking some opinions and advise from you

2. What will happen if I just ignore the 190 for now ? Will it be possible to get an invite for 189 on the same EOI or do I need to create a new EOI again ? I mean I just want to know if this EOI becomes void for future invites because I have already got a call from NSW for the 190 ?

Appreciate a quick response for this. Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## sahu_mantu

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advise from you guys
> 
> I have created the EOI for 261111 and have included 189 and 190 (any state) as part of the same EOI
> 
> I got the invitation for 190 from NSW today and they have asked to upload the documents within the next 14 days
> 
> My desire is to migrate to Aus as soon as possible, but I am unsure about how soon I can land a job
> 
> My queries are as follows
> 
> 1. I have sufficient points (70) for 189 as well and could be getting this in the next 3 to 4 months (as per the ongoing trend). Would it be more prudent to wait for the 189 or should I go ahead and process the 190 ? Would I be cutting down my options on getting a job by restricting the area only to NSW or would it be better to have a wider range of options via the 189 ? Am really a bit confused and hence am seeking some opinions and advise from you
> 
> 2. What will happen if I just ignore the 190 for now ? Will it be possible to get an invite for 189 on the same EOI or do I need to create a new EOI again ? I mean I just want to know if this EOI becomes void for future invites because I have already got a call from NSW for the 190 ?
> 
> Appreciate a quick response for this. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards


What is your date of effect for both 189, 190.


----------



## aussiedream87

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advise from you guys
> 
> I have created the EOI for 261111 and have included 189 and 190 (any state) as part of the same EOI
> 
> I got the invitation for 190 from NSW today and they have asked to upload the documents within the next 14 days
> 
> My desire is to migrate to Aus as soon as possible, but I am unsure about how soon I can land a job
> 
> My queries are as follows
> 
> 1. I have sufficient points (70) for 189 as well and could be getting this in the next 3 to 4 months (as per the ongoing trend). Would it be more prudent to wait for the 189 or should I go ahead and process the 190 ? Would I be cutting down my options on getting a job by restricting the area only to NSW or would it be better to have a wider range of options via the 189 ? Am really a bit confused and hence am seeking some opinions and advise from you
> 
> 2. What will happen if I just ignore the 190 for now ? Will it be possible to get an invite for 189 on the same EOI or do I need to create a new EOI again ? I mean I just want to know if this EOI becomes void for future invites because I have already got a call from NSW for the 190 ?
> 
> Appreciate a quick response for this. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards


1. You will get invited but again cannot assure if the trend changes.
2. You will get invited on same EOI.


----------



## aussiedream87

dilanjan said:


> Dear Friends, with the current trend when will the 65 point queue start?
> my DOE is (6th Oct 2016) will there be a chance?
> 
> According to the current phase BA quota will fill in next year April?


The trend might stay on 70 pointers for this FY. If things go in favour with 65 pointers then last years backlog will be cleared provided they are not invited under NSW or if they dint not file 190 at all.


----------



## catchpaul

Thanks a lot


----------



## FFacs

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advise from you guys
> 
> I have created the EOI for 261111 and have included 189 and 190 (any state) as part of the same EOI
> 
> I got the invitation for 190 from NSW today and they have asked to upload the documents within the next 14 days
> 
> My desire is to migrate to Aus as soon as possible, but I am unsure about how soon I can land a job
> 
> My queries are as follows
> 
> 1. I have sufficient points (70) for 189 as well and could be getting this in the next 3 to 4 months (as per the ongoing trend). Would it be more prudent to wait for the 189 or should I go ahead and process the 190 ? Would I be cutting down my options on getting a job by restricting the area only to NSW or would it be better to have a wider range of options via the 189 ? Am really a bit confused and hence am seeking some opinions and advise from you
> 
> 2. What will happen if I just ignore the 190 for now ? Will it be possible to get an invite for 189 on the same EOI or do I need to create a new EOI again ? I mean I just want to know if this EOI becomes void for future invites because I have already got a call from NSW for the 190 ?
> 
> Appreciate a quick response for this. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards


This question comes up often. First, I'm assuming you are intending to honour the commitment you make to stay 2 years in state when you apply for 190 nomination. I'm also going to assume you're a regular Joe, and as such unlikely to get a job before landing in Australia. When you appreciate the latter, you realise that you're going to need to commit to landing somewhere one way or another, either now (by taking 190) or by buying flight tickets and getting somewhere to live - then registering bank account, insurance, centrelink, etc to that address. 

Unless your role is very niche, the market in Sydney and Melbourne are both high turn-over, high volume. That means you're unlikely to experience a noticeable difference in getting a role. Or, to put it another way, if you can't get a job in one, there's no reason to expect things to be easier in the other. The only caveat is if you are highly experienced in a certain industry to the detriment of others; e.g. finance. 

So, to answer the question, by getting a 190 you are most certainly ruling out jobs in other states. But you would also be doing so by landing in one state, setting up a home and starting to establish a social network.

On 2: if you ignore the invite, nothing happens to your EOI. It MIGHT be that NSW tracks offers made and would not make a second 190 offer. I don't know. But right now your EOI shows no signs of your invite from NSW. That's an NSW procedure, not DIBP. If you got a 189 invite today, NSW would be unable to nominate you as the EOI would be locked for 189. Once you apply to NSW and when/if successful they nominate you, your EOI would be locked and you would receive an invite to apply for a visa under 190. At that point you would not be entered into the 189 draws.

You might consider that a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, but it's your decision. My second observation is that the 189/190 invite process can have some VERY sharp left turns: skills closed, round with zero invites, IT problems and the like.


----------



## HamSa00

It might sound like a dumb question but where do I check if I have been invited? Do I check within skillselect itself?


----------



## Neo_R

Hi FFCAS and friends,

Thanks for your advice and suggestions it motivated me a lot and I got the below score.

PTE A : 79 ( R 77, L 74, W 80, W 86)

Now with this 10 points, I have updated EOI. My wife is taking the English and ACS documentation collection in progress. 

Can anyone suggest me whether I will get an invitation for NSW 190 or 190 visas are stopped? Please suggest.
My wife english and acs will be done only by dec 20. to increase 5 more points. Please advice


----------



## churek

HamSa00 said:


> It might sound like a dumb question but where do I check if I have been invited? Do I check within skillselect itself?


It will be sent via email.


----------



## Neo_R

Hi Churek,

My situation exactly like yours ( same scores and job code  ), ( even though I am in process of getting the acs and english for my wife). Do you think we will get an invite with 70 for invite or better to be on the safer side with 75 and 70 for 190 and 189 with spouse points


----------



## churek

Neo_R said:


> Hi Churek,
> 
> My situation exactly like yours ( same scores and job code  ), ( even though I am in process of getting the acs and english for my wife). Do you think we will get an invite with 70 for invite or better to be on the safer side with 75 and 70 for 190 and 189 with spouse points


You can create with your 65 and 70 pts. Just update them when you have the +5 from your wife. Atleast your 190 with 70 is already waiting. 189 is long shot for 65, so don't expect too much.


----------



## Neo_R

Thanks.

You got the invite in 2 days once you got the 75 points for 190. Is my understanding is correct?


----------



## churek

Neo_R said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You got the invite in 2 days once you got the 75 points for 190. Is my understanding is correct?


4 days.


----------



## Neo_R

Well thats motivating now to push for the additional 5 points asap 

But do you or anyone think with 70 points in 190, is there a chance to get this year in N0vember?



churek said:


> 4 days.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Aha, I see your predicament. That's a tough call. When do you need to get your 189/190 application in by?


I got the invitation to apply for 190 nomination from NSW today !


----------



## abhishekcool702

ngenhit said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see your predicament. That's a tough call. When do you need to get your 189/190 application in by?
> 
> 
> 
> I got the invitation to apply for 190 nomination from NSW today !
Click to expand...

Hey mate, 

What was ur points score and is ur occupation a pro-rata occupation and when did u apply for EOI for 190 visa.


----------



## ngenhit

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> What was ur points score and is ur occupation a pro-rata occupation and when did u apply for EOI for 190 visa.



You are in the 2611 BA/SA page. It is a pro rated occupation. I applied for it Mid-July.


----------



## abhishekcool702

ngenhit said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> What was ur points score and is ur occupation a pro-rata occupation and when did u apply for EOI for 190 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in the 2611 BA/SA page. It is a pro rated occupation. I applied for it Mid-July.
Click to expand...

Hey mate, 

What is a 2611 BA/SA page..???


----------



## aussiedream87

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> What is a 2611 BA/SA page..???


what job code you under? This thread primarily focuses on *Business Analyst and System Analyst (BA/SA) updates and invitation details only!*

@abhishekcool702: I recommend to update your signature under quick links option.


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> You are in the 2611 BA/SA page. It is a pro rated occupation. I applied for it Mid-July.


Congratulations! I know your wait has been long! Wish you all the best!


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I got the invitation to apply for 190 nomination from NSW today !


Haha, wow. Are you going to wait to see what happens with 189? NSW can take a little time to approve the nomination, though I think they can be persuaded to speed up if you're about to run off the end of another visa. At least you have a safety net now; high stakes gambling


----------



## Cairns123

*Points 60 without SS-ICT SYSTEMS ANALYST*

Hello fellow PR aspirants,

Please tell whats back log and waiting list for 60 points in 189 and 65 in 190 for 261112 ,Systems Analyst.

I applied on 21st Oct.

Whats the trend?

Do people waiting in the list get washed off from the list because of new people coming in with good points,and restting of waiting list.

Anyways I have plans to write my PTE again.

Also how is the ranking process in for 190?

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Haha, wow. Are you going to wait to see what happens with 189? NSW can take a little time to approve the nomination, though I think they can be persuaded to speed up if you're about to run off the end of another visa. At least you have a safety net now; high stakes gambling


Hahaha.

This is gambling indeed. I filled up the form and then tossed a coin.
As a result of that, I have decided to wait till November 1st round instead of throwing 330$ into the fire.

They seem to be inviting 75 pointers ( irrespective of experience points, mine is 0). Anyway, I will hold onto the nomination invite till Nov 1st :-D.

Cheers for all the support mate.


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Congratulations! I know your wait has been long! Wish you all the best!


My 189 EOI is the day after yours. Please be online on November 1st midnight :-D.


----------



## ngenhit

Cairns123 said:


> Hello fellow PR aspirants,
> 
> Please tell whats back log and waiting list for 60 points in 189 and 65 in 190 for 261112 ,Systems Analyst.
> 
> I applied on 21st Oct.
> 
> Whats the trend?
> 
> Do people waiting in the list get washed off from the list because of new people coming in with good points,and restting of waiting list.
> 
> Anyways I have plans to write my PTE again.
> 
> Also how is the ranking process in for 190?
> 
> Regards
> Mahesh


My suggestion would be to try PTE till you reach 20 points. This queue is not going to touch 60 points on 189 and therefore, it will be very difficult to get a 190 on 65, if not impossible.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi Pals,

I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points.

I'm going to complete my 7 years of experience in October'17 month. I have applied for my ACS to gain more 5 points for my work experience in sep'17(For 5 years relevant experience I will claim 10 points). Below are my queries.

1.Can you please let me know when my 5 points will be updated in my EOI? 
2.In November month? If yes,then on which date or week it will get updated.
3.will it automatically update?
4Also with 70 points when I can expect an invitation?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## FFacs

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I have applied for ICT BA with 65 points.
> 
> I'm going to complete my 7 years of experience in October'17 month. I have applied for my ACS to gain more 5 points for my work experience in sep'17(For 5 years relevant experience I will claim 10 points). Below are my queries.
> 
> 1.Can you please let me know when my 5 points will be updated in my EOI?
> 2.In November month? If yes,then on which date or week it will get updated.
> 3.will it automatically update?
> 4Also with 70 points when I can expect an invitation?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


The points will update when the cumulative total time worked, as entered as relevant into the EOI, reaches the 5 year mark. It's just that simple.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi,

I'm going to reach in this month only as we mention month & year in EOI. So I was wondering it will automatically update on 01 nov'17 or when it will get updated?


----------



## FFacs

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to reach in this month only as we mention month & year in EOI. So I was wondering it will automatically update on 01 nov'17 or when it will get updated?


Erm, the EOI is dd/mm/yyyy, no?


----------



## sahu_mantu

FFacs said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to reach in this month only as we mention month & year in EOI. So I was wondering it will automatically update on 01 nov'17 or when it will get updated?
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, the EOI is dd/mm/yyyy, no?
Click to expand...

15 May 2017... Code: ICT BA 261111


----------



## Rudraksh

Hi fellow PR aspirants,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 ICT BA with 70 points (DOE 23/09)

and 190 with 75 points ( i have no points for work experience but have overall experience of 6 years)

What are the chances that I will receive invitation for 190 visa?

Thanks.

Regards,
Rudraksh


----------



## sahu_mantu

Rudraksh said:


> Hi fellow PR aspirants,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 ICT BA with 70 points (DOE 23/09)
> 
> and 190 with 75 points ( i have no points for work experience but have overall experience of 6 years)
> 
> What are the chances that I will receive invitation for 190 visa?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Rudraksh


Please provide your breakup of points


----------



## Rudraksh

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Partner - 5
State Sponsorship - 5 (for 190 visa)


----------



## sahu_mantu

Rudraksh said:


> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Partner - 5
> State Sponsorship - 5 (for 190 visa)


What about your skill assessment?


----------



## Rudraksh

sahu_mantu said:


> What about your skill assessment?


ACS +ve on 9th september for 261111

They deducted 6 years off my working experience as my graduate degree was an ICT minor course not related to my occupation


----------



## raheelchagani

Guys,

According to the current trend, it seems very difficult to get the invitation of 189 on 65 points (DOE 17/01/2017). Is there any chance to get invite from NSW or VIC for 190 on 65 +5 points (DOE 17/01/2017) this period 2017/2018?


----------



## dilanjan

raheelchagani said:


> Guys,
> 
> According to the current trend, it seems very difficult to get the invitation of 189 on 65 points (DOE 17/01/2017). Is there any chance to get invite from NSW or VIC for 190 on 65 +5 points (DOE 17/01/2017) this period 2017/2018?


NSW is now going for 75 pointers. and their selection is unpredictable, some say they highly focus on superior English and some say they are consider more on experience.

but in VIC you have a chance!

I'm also same as you are 65 points in 189 (DOE 2016/10/06)


----------



## pradu143

Can some one please update if we apply for 261112 with 65 or 70 points under 189 how much time will it take to receive an invitation.
Planning to apply in Nov mid with 70 points probably so within how much time can we receive an invitation.


----------



## FFacs

pradu143 said:


> Can some one please update if we apply for 261112 with 65 or 70 points under 189 how much time will it take to receive an invitation.
> Planning to apply in Nov mid with 70 points probably so within how much time can we receive an invitation.


My guesses:

65: no time soon (though the visa system might well be changing, so still worth taking your place in the queue)
70: 3 months or so


----------



## raheelchagani

FFacs said:


> My guesses:
> 
> 65: no time soon (though the visa system might well be changing, so still worth taking your place in the queue)
> 70: 3 months or so


Could you please explain more about "visa system might will be change"? and how it will be beneficial for 65 pointers?


----------



## braussie2018

Guys,

Anyone knows when is the next round? I think I will receive the invite in next one.


----------



## jsabarish

raheelchagani said:


> Guys,
> 
> According to the current trend, it seems very difficult to get the invitation of 189 on 65 points (DOE 17/01/2017). Is there any chance to get invite from NSW or VIC for 190 on 65 +5 points (DOE 17/01/2017) this period 2017/2018?


Whats your English score ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Rudraksh said:


> ACS +ve on 9th september for 261111
> 
> They deducted 6 years off my working experience as my graduate degree was an ICT minor course not related to my occupation


I believe if you have lodged one for 190 with NSW you would have got one... Since one person received one with a DOE of 16th october on 20th October... 70 + 5... He had 5 points for experience though... 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00

braussie2018 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone knows when is the next round? I think I will receive the invite in next one.


Next round is on 1st Nov

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

braussie2018 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone knows when is the next round? I think I will receive the invite in next one.


Next round is on November 1st.

With the rate of re-invites getting back into the system, 

It could clear anywhere from 4-6 days to 20-25 days at the max per 78 invites sent each round. But, significantly low chance for any EOI with Date of Effect > 15/08/2017.


----------



## raheelchagani

jsabarish said:


> Whats your English score ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


English points are 10.


----------



## FFacs

raheelchagani said:


> Could you please explain more about "visa system might will be change"? and how it will be beneficial for 65 pointers?


Sure. The government set out goals to simplify and improve the visa system, and have performed a public consultation. That's now closed. At some point one assumes they will take the process further and suggest a set of improvements. One of the areas they were looking at was reducing the number of visas. It may be that there are some quite radical changes, it may be that there's only tinkering. It may be that they cap and cease, but on the other hand they might transplant all queued EOIs to some new visa queue. It may be that what is currently a score with little hope sees improved chances, or it may be the opposite. Who knows? But if it costs nothing to remain in the queue, I would hazard that there is little harm in doing so.


----------



## rumi78_ng

Hi, could you please advise me on my next steps.

Based on my profile below and the near expiry of my skills assessment & English test, could you please advise 
1. if I will receive 189 invitation before 28/01/2018 for 70 points? Possible in early January? 
2. Or is it too risky and is better to apply for a new ACS skills assessment now? I am still working in the same company with the similar job scope but the job title has changed due to reorganization.
3. Or should I submit 190 (using different EOI ID) now and see if I receive an invitation for NSW nomination at 75 points?
4. If I get an invitation for 190 NSW nomination before 189, will I still get invitation for 189 or 189 will be locked?
5. I read that it takes some time for NSW nomination to be completed, must the English and skills assessment test need to be valid at the time of 190 invitation for nomination or at a later date of invitation for visa application? If the assessment and test need to be valid at point of visa invitation, will it be a risk that NSW has not completed the nomination before the expiry of my skills assessment?
6. What is the main difference between 189 and 190? Is it the longer time it takes for the invitation to lodge visa since the invite? Any other disadvantages or differences?
7. Is it a requirement to work in the state for 2 years? This is because I may not be able to work when I go over initially and only get my husband to work. 

DOE last submitted - 10/10/2017
Age - 25
English - 10 
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Partner - 5
Total 70 (for 189 visa)

English Test validity expiry on 27/03/2018 
(Date of test 28/03/2015)
ACS Skills Assessment expiry on 28/01/2018 
(Date of skills assessment 29/01/2016)


----------



## braussie2018

ngenhit said:


> Next round is on November 1st.
> 
> With the rate of re-invites getting back into the system,
> 
> It could clear anywhere from 4-6 days to 20-25 days at the max per 78 invites sent each round. But, significantly low chance for any EOI with Date of Effect > 15/08/2017.


Oh my god, I will turn 3 years experience in Australia on November 1st, which will put me with 75 points, DOE 28/08. Now I'm not sure if I will be invited.


----------



## prashant_wase

I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.

My Timelines are:

ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)

Points 70

1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)

1st Invitation: 1st Feb

Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.

A new Chapter in 261112

ACS : 26/5/2017

EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself

Medicals Done: March 22 2017

PCC: April 2017

Australian PCC: April 2017

Invitation: 6th September 2017

Lodged: 13th September 2017

NO CO CONTACT

DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)

:hat::wave::flame:

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

braussie2018 said:


> Oh my god, I will turn 3 years experience in Australia on November 1st, which will put me with 75 points, DOE 28/08. Now I'm not sure if I will be invited.


I assumed that you had 70. All the 75's are processed right away at every new round.


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> My 189 EOI is the day after yours. Please be online on November 1st midnight :-D.


Dangit! I was counting on you to be online! I'll be online, but I'm not sure whether my agent will be available at that time  hopefully some later DOE is online at that time.. 

I'm still awaiting official results... last two rounds, official results was ahead of what was reported on the forum, hope it's the case this time around as well.


----------



## insider580

Guys, i just lodged EOI as below:

189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points

ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)

By when should i expect to get the ITA? Also, is there any tracker that i can fill and check


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Dangit! I was counting on you to be online! I'll be online, but I'm not sure whether my agent will be available at that time  hopefully some later DOE is online at that time..
> 
> I'm still awaiting official results... last two rounds, official results was ahead of what was reported on the forum, hope it's the case this time around as well.


I will be online (most probably). We will get through :fingerscrossed:.
So you are 7 days behind, and I am 8 days behind in the queue. I wanted to know if the queue got stuck on the 7th day or not. :-D .


----------



## braussie2018

ngenhit said:


> I assumed that you had 70. All the 75's are processed right away at every new round.


Thanks Bro!

I have 70 right now, but I started 1st November 2014 in my current job, now I need to know if it will turn in to 75 on October 31st or November 1st. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ngenhit

braussie2018 said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> I have 70 right now, but I started 1st November 2014 in my current job, now I need to know if it will turn in to 75 on October 31st or November 1st. :fingerscrossed:


It will depend on the date from which your ACS has granted you skilled status from. And the date which you have entered on the EOI.

You did mark the experience before skilled date as non - applicable I guess?. Just checking it now, so that your EOI won't be trashed by the point addition and another DoE change.

You cannot claim points for all of the experience. You can only claim it for the months after the month mentioned in the ACS letter.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

insider580 said:


> Guys, i just lodged EOI as below:
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points
> 
> ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> By when should i expect to get the ITA? Also, is there any tracker that i can fill and check




65 pointers from August 2016 are yet to get invites, so first 65 pointer queue will clear for all those months between August 16 and now and after that you can expect an invite. I have been learning how to build a wooden boat for the past year or so, you too can use this time to find your calling. Alternatively you can improve your points score and get ahead in the queue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

mrigank_bhushan said:


> insider580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, i just lodged EOI as below:
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points
> 
> ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> By when should i expect to get the ITA? Also, is there any tracker that i can fill and check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 pointers from August 2016 are yet to get invites, so first 65 pointer queue will clear for all those months between August 16 and now and after that you can expect an invite. I have been learning how to build a wooden boat for the past year or so, you too can use this time to find your calling. Alternatively you can improve your points score and get ahead in the queue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. That is indeed quite discouraging. The only option is to increase score is seems.


----------



## braussie2018

ngenhit said:


> It will depend on the date from which your ACS has granted you skilled status from. And the date which you have entered on the EOI.
> 
> You did mark the experience before skilled date as non - applicable I guess?. Just checking it now, so that your EOI won't be trashed by the point addition and another DoE change.
> 
> You cannot claim points for all of the experience. You can only claim it for the months after the month mentioned in the ACS letter.


Yes I know. I got 6.5 years removed already, but I still have 3.8 years exp overseas and and will be completing 3 years working on Australia. I have added the start date as 1st nov 2014 and left the end date in blank. My skilled date is dec 2009, none of my Ozzy experience is non-applicable, only overseas (6.5ys). I suppose my DOE will remain the same right? SkillSelect is suppose to automatically change to 75. My only question the points will change before it select the EOI to be invited on nov 1st.


----------



## rumi78_ng

Hi, can any kind soul advise me please?



rumi78_ng said:


> Hi, could you please advise me on my next steps.
> 
> Based on my profile below and the near expiry of my skills assessment & English test, could you please advise
> 1. if I will receive 189 invitation before 28/01/2018 for 70 points? Possible in early January?
> 2. Or is it too risky and is better to apply for a new ACS skills assessment now? I am still working in the same company with the similar job scope but the job title has changed due to reorganization.
> 3. Or should I submit 190 (using different EOI ID) now and see if I receive an invitation for NSW nomination at 75 points?
> 4. If I get an invitation for 190 NSW nomination before 189, will I still get invitation for 189 or 189 will be locked?
> 5. I read that it takes some time for NSW nomination to be completed, must the English and skills assessment test need to be valid at the time of 190 invitation for nomination or at a later date of invitation for visa application? If the assessment and test need to be valid at point of visa invitation, will it be a risk that NSW has not completed the nomination before the expiry of my skills assessment?
> 6. What is the main difference between 189 and 190? Is it the longer time it takes for the invitation to lodge visa since the invite? Any other disadvantages or differences?
> 7. Is it a requirement to work in the state for 2 years? This is because I may not be able to work when I go over initially and only get my husband to work.
> 
> DOE last submitted - 10/10/2017
> Age - 25
> English - 10
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15
> Partner - 5
> Total 70 (for 189 visa)
> 
> English Test validity expiry on 27/03/2018
> (Date of test 28/03/2015)
> ACS Skills Assessment expiry on 28/01/2018
> (Date of skills assessment 29/01/2016)


----------



## ngenhit

braussie2018 said:


> Yes I know. I got 6.5 years removed already, but I still have 3.8 years exp overseas and and will be completing 3 years working on Australia. I have added the start date as 1st nov 2014 and left the end date in blank. My skilled date is dec 2009, none of my Ozzy experience is non-applicable, only overseas (6.5ys). I suppose my DOE will remain the same right? SkillSelect is suppose to automatically change to 75. My only question the points will change before it select the EOI to be invited on nov 1st.


It might not get invited. your points refresh only once it is passed. Not sure when the batch job for that is scheduled to run.

Normally invites will go out at 12:04 - 12:05 AM. If the points get updated during that 5 minutes window, then you would get an invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Dangit! I was counting on you to be online! I'll be online, but I'm not sure whether my agent will be available at that time  hopefully some later DOE is online at that time..
> 
> I'm still awaiting official results... last two rounds, official results was ahead of what was reported on the forum, hope it's the case this time around as well.


hopefully you get it guys!


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> hopefully you get it guys!


Thanks! I hope so too!!! 

They're sure taking their time to disclose the official results and plan for the Nov. rounds. Hopefully there's no last minute surprise from their side and there is a round held on Nov 1!!


Also, does anyone know when DIBP is off for holidays in December?


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> It might not get invited. your points refresh only once it is passed. Not sure when the batch job for that is scheduled to run.
> 
> Normally invites will go out at 12:04 - 12:05 AM. If the points get updated during that 5 minutes window, then you would get an invite.


Interesting stuff. Had it not been for the DoE being updated whenever points change, I would have guessed that there is no "batch" to update points, but that these are just mappings which are calculated in real time. I would then guess the invite round just requests this view of the data. i.e. when queried for number of experience points at any time after 23:59.59 31/10/17 the score would present with the extra points. The DoE makes this a little more complex, but it's still possible that it is calculated on the fly as something like the most recent of the last material edit AND the last material event. That would suggest that any query on the data after the above time would also present the correct DoE. I would hope they try to avoid "batch runs" as they make such a mess when they go wrong.

There should be people that can clear this up though. If anyone had points auto update, they should be able to tell you the exact time of their DoE. I would expect it to be 00:00.00. Is there anyone who can check?


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Interesting stuff. Had it not been for the DoE being updated whenever points change, I would have guessed that there is no "batch" to update points, but that these are just mappings which are calculated in real time. I would then guess the invite round just requests this view of the data. i.e. when queried for number of experience points at any time after 23:59.59 31/10/17 the score would present with the extra points. The DoE makes this a little more complex, but it's still possible that it is calculated on the fly as something like the most recent of the last material edit AND the last material event. That would suggest that any query on the data after the above time would also present the correct DoE. I would hope they try to avoid "batch runs" as they make such a mess when they go wrong.
> 
> There should be people that can clear this up though. If anyone had points auto update, they should be able to tell you the exact time of their DoE. I would expect it to be 00:00.00. Is there anyone who can check?



I have had an experience with a DoE ( non related) change on my birthday, which dd not change the actual DoE (shown on the front page ) but had changed the DoE in the PDF (this does not matter).

That change showed 00:07:54 , that means there was batch triggering the document updates. I am pretty sure all of the DoE updates (Job, Age, Experience, EOI expiry) are part of a single batch. Much easier to rollback and re run.


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks! I hope so too!!!
> 
> They're sure taking their time to disclose the official results and plan for the Nov. rounds. Hopefully there's no last minute surprise from their side and there is a round held on Nov 1!!
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know when DIBP is off for holidays in December?



Why are they not releasing the dates and the last round details!! :-(


----------



## tmohan

Hi There,

I have applied for 261111 business analyst last year, but in sept-17 it got updated with 65 points (exp points added)under 189 and 70 points under 190.I had few questions around this, if someone could please help.
1. When i applied for visa 190 under NSW, it did not prompt me for a state sponsorship to get an additional 5 points and automatically added 5 points in my inital EOI. Can someone advise if we really need to get a state sponsorship separately even in cases when my skills are already in 189 and have been assessed by ACS?
2. Spouse points- My husband skill set falls under(MLTSSL) in tasmania and my skills are assessed under STSOL also valid for tasmania., Can we claim 5 points in this case? Please advise
3. With current 65 points effective sept 17 do i stand a chance to be invited in near future? My EOI will expired in Dec-18
4. Once the EOI is expired, Can another EOI be filed?

Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## Jayawardhan

Hi Friends,
I have applied for 189 and 190(NWS, Victoria), last November(Nov 2016), my current points is 70 &75 respectively. Please suggest by when can I get the invitation.

ANZSCO: 261111 
65 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-5+yrs(10pts)|Eng-10pts
Timelines: 
06/08/2016: PTE-A (L-81, R-72, S-85, W-76) - 10 Points
5/10/2016: ACS skill assessment submitted
5/11/2016: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
7/11/2017: EOI Logged

3/8/2017: 5 points added for work experience 
70 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-8+yrs(15pts)|Eng-10pts

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## sahu_mantu

Jayawardhan said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 189 and 190(NWS, Victoria), last November(Nov 2016), my current points is 70 &75 respectively. Please suggest by when can I get the invitation.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111
> 65 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-5+yrs(10pts)|Eng-10pts
> Timelines:
> 06/08/2016: PTE-A (L-81, R-72, S-85, W-76) - 10 Points
> 5/10/2016: ACS skill assessment submitted
> 5/11/2016: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 7/11/2017: EOI Logged
> 
> 3/8/2017: 5 points added for work experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-8+yrs(15pts)|Eng-10pts
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


For 189 it will take 2-3 months to receive the invitation.

For 190 NSW you will soon receive,may b in couple of weeks.


----------



## Jayawardhan

sahu_mantu said:


> For 189 it will take 2-3 months to receive the invitation.
> 
> For 190 NSW you will soon receive,may b in couple of weeks.


Hi Friend,

Thanks for the reply.

But as far as i have gone through all threads and pro data details for 70 pts with EOI DOE 3/8/2017 we should get in November/december rounds. Isn't it correct??

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## HamSa00

Jayawardhan said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But as far as i have gone through all threads and pro data details for 70 pts with EOI DOE 3/8/2017 we should get in November/december rounds. Isn't it correct??
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


If all goes well then you should get an invite on 15th Nov

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix

Anyone here received a complete invite(post submitting the application to state) from Victoria recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

Hi guys, my consultant told me that we can claim the points from the month that ACS letters says that your work experience is suitable, that means if letter says your experience after November 20xx is suitable then you can mention 1st nov as start date. And system will consider from nov itself. Is that something you think Is how they do.


----------



## ngenhit

Jayawardhan said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But as far as i have gone through all threads and pro data details for 70 pts with EOI DOE 3/8/2017 we should get in November/december rounds. Isn't it correct??
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay



The dates are very particular for each occupation under pro rata.

BA/SA is now at 18/07 and it is moving at 2-3 weeks a round. you can make a guess


----------



## dilanjan

why don't they release the official results for 18th Oct ??????


----------



## joshua1729

dilanjan said:


> why don't they release the official results for 18th Oct ??????


Doesn't look like there will be a round tomorrow.


----------



## pradu143

Rmarw said:


> Hi guys, my consultant told me that we can claim the points from the month that ACS letters says that your work experience is suitable, that means if letter says your experience after November 20xx is suitable then you can mention 1st nov as start date. And system will consider from nov itself. Is that something you think Is how they do.


If the letter says after November 2015 then you need to count your experience from 1st December 2015. As the ACS is clearly mentioned that experience counts after November 2015.


----------



## aussiedream87

dilanjan said:


> why don't they release the official results for 18th Oct ??????


Sometimes the results are delayed but, will be updated sooner or later.


----------



## aussiedream87

Rmarw said:


> Hi guys, my consultant told me that we can claim the points from the month that ACS letters says that your work experience is suitable, that means if letter says your experience after November 20xx is suitable then you can mention 1st nov as start date. And system will consider from nov itself. Is that something you think Is how they do.



If it says after Nov, 20xx then it will be 1st Dec, 20xx.


----------



## minalk

Jayawardhan said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 189 and 190(NWS, Victoria), last November(Nov 2016), my current points is 70 &75 respectively. Please suggest by when can I get the invitation.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111
> 65 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-5+yrs(10pts)|Eng-10pts
> Timelines:
> 06/08/2016: PTE-A (L-81, R-72, S-85, W-76) - 10 Points
> 5/10/2016: ACS skill assessment submitted
> 5/11/2016: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 7/11/2017: EOI Logged
> 
> 3/8/2017: 5 points added for work experience
> 70 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-8+yrs(15pts)|Eng-10pts
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


Hi 
As you have mentioned in ur post that you have applied for 190(NWS, Victoria). How can we apply for 2 states at a time as I can see only one state can be applied or selected in EOI or we can select the "Any" option. Please help me to understand. Thanks


----------



## sahu_mantu

minalk said:


> Jayawardhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 189 and 190(NWS, Victoria), last November(Nov 2016), my current points is 70 &75 respectively. Please suggest by when can I get the invitation.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111
> 65 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-5+yrs(10pts)|Eng-10pts
> Timelines:
> 06/08/2016: PTE-A (L-81, R-72, S-85, W-76) - 10 Points
> 5/10/2016: ACS skill assessment submitted
> 5/11/2016: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 7/11/2017: EOI Logged
> 
> 3/8/2017: 5 points added for work experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 Points - Age-32(30pts)|Edu-15 pts|Exp-8+yrs(15pts)|Eng-10pts
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> As you have mentioned in ur post that you have applied for 190(NWS, Victoria). How can we apply for 2 states at a time as I can see only one state can be applied or selected in EOI or we can select the "Any" option. Please help me to understand. Thanks
Click to expand...

You need to create two EOI for each states.


----------



## dilanjan

Once we enter details to skill select at our EOI at the final stage will it give the points as 65 , 70 , etc...? As mine is done by my agent I have no ideas abt this. Please answer my query


----------



## sahu_mantu

dilanjan said:


> Once we enter details to skill select at our EOI at the final stage will it give the points as 65 , 70 , etc...? As mine is done by my agent I have no ideas abt this. Please answer my query


Once you submit the EOI it shows you the point. You can ask your agent. You can also login to skill select to check the points if you have credentials.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> I have had an experience with a DoE ( non related) change on my birthday, which dd not change the actual DoE (shown on the front page ) but had changed the DoE in the PDF (this does not matter).
> 
> That change showed 00:07:54 , that means there was batch triggering the document updates. I am pretty sure all of the DoE updates (Job, Age, Experience, EOI expiry) are part of a single batch. Much easier to rollback and re run.


How interesting and, potentially, unfair. One would hope they run the points update batch before running the invite round, but you never know. Also, what an inelegant solution.


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> How interesting and, potentially, unfair. One would hope they run the points update batch before running the invite round, but you never know. Also, what an inelegant solution.


Haha True.

However, as per the given norms, the invites are supposed to be granted for people who have attained the points before 12:00 on that day. They say midnight somewhere. 

And, I am sure the invite process is batch/or similar as it has to process each of the queues. That also means that it will not always be run at 12:00 sharp for everyone. This is evident in some rounds where the 'latest' invite showed 12:04 - 12:06 AM as the time. 

So, some lucky ones whose points just got updated on that specific day might get through. :bolt:


----------



## braussie2018

ngenhit said:


> Haha True.
> 
> However, as per the given norms, the invites are supposed to be granted for people who have attained the points before 12:00 on that day. They say midnight somewhere.
> 
> And, I am sure the invite process is batch/or similar as it has to process each of the queues. That also means that it will not always be run at 12:00 sharp for everyone. This is evident in some rounds where the 'latest' invite showed 12:04 - 12:06 AM as the time.
> 
> So, some lucky ones whose points just got updated on that specific day might get through. :bolt:


Guys, got my points updated on 30/10 to 75 points even tho my start date is 01/11/14. (+ 5 points more for completing 3 years). System automatically updated. Not sure if skillselect have run the invites yet. But if not, I might get the invite if we have a round today.


----------



## oz.productguy

braussie2018 said:


> Guys, got my points updated on 30/10 to 75 points even tho my start date is 01/11/14. (+ 5 points more for completing 3 years). System automatically updated. Not sure if skillselect have run the invites yet. But if not, I might get the invite if we have a round today.




Am not an expert. But sounds like batch update process has taken place to ensure all changes are noted. Before the next round of invites. I guess 3. Nov ?? Anyone has a clue. The skill select website is not updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

braussie2018 said:


> Guys, got my points updated on 30/10 to 75 points even tho my start date is 01/11/14. (+ 5 points more for completing 3 years). System automatically updated. Not sure if skillselect have run the invites yet. But if not, I might get the invite if we have a round today.


Aren't you a happy camper then? 

I would guess something happened with leap years (they probably count 1 year as 365 days). The invite round should happen in a few hours at midnight Sydney time. You and ngenhit should be popping corks, one would hope.


----------



## sahu_mantu

FFacs said:


> braussie2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, got my points updated on 30/10 to 75 points even tho my start date is 01/11/14. (+ 5 points more for completing 3 years). System automatically updated. Not sure if skillselect have run the invites yet. But if not, I might get the invite if we have a round today.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you a happy camper then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess something happened with leap years (they probably count 1 year as 365 days). The invite round should happen in a few hours at midnight Sydney time. You and ngenhit should be popping corks, one would hope.
Click to expand...

I believed job runs every last day of month.

My EOI is also updated with 01/11/2012 however my points is not updated. Any reason?


----------



## FFacs

sahu_mantu said:


> I believed job runs every last day of month.
> 
> My EOI is also updated with 01/11/2012 however my points is not updated. Any reason?


I don't think it does. People's jobs and birthdays will not align to months, so I would imagine it runs every night. 

As to why your EOI didn't update points, it's difficult to know. For instance, do you have continuous experience during that period? Have you left end date open? It may be that the benefit of the doubt is given with three years experience that it may not include a leap year (i.e. 3 years is set as 365*3 which means if you have a leap year in your experience it will meet 3 years one day early). For 5 years it's almost guaranteed to have a leap year so may be set as (365*4) + 366. Guessing here.


----------



## sahu_mantu

FFacs said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believed job runs every last day of month.
> 
> My EOI is also updated with 01/11/2012 however my points is not updated. Any reason?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it does. People's jobs and birthdays will not align to months, so I would imagine it runs every night.
> 
> As to why your EOI didn't update points, it's difficult to know. For instance, do you have continuous experience during that period? Have you left end date open? It may be that the benefit of the doubt is given with three years experience that it may not include a leap year (i.e. 3 years is set as 365*3 which means if you have a leap year in your experience it will meet 3 years one day early). For 5 years it's almost guaranteed to have a leap year so may be set as (365*4) + 366. Guessing here.
Click to expand...

Yes I have left the two companies from year 2012.
My relevant experience is considered after Oct 2012. Therefore,below are the relevant experience details.

Company 1: 01/11/2013 to 20/12/2013
Company 2: 23/12/2013 to 29/08/2016
Company 3: 07/09/2016 till date

Please let me when it will get updated considering above dates.


----------



## FFacs

sahu_mantu said:


> Yes I have left the two companies from year 2012.
> My relevant experience is considered after Oct 2012. Therefore,below are the relevant experience details.
> 
> Company 1: 01/11/2013 to 20/12/2013
> Company 2: 23/12/2013 to 29/08/2016
> Company 3: 07/09/2016 till date
> 
> Please let me when it will get updated considering above dates.


I can't tell you for sure, but I guess you could work it out yourself by adding the number of gap days onto the 5 year date. I would imagine it would be in about 10 or 11 days or so.


----------



## sahu_mantu

FFacs said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have left the two companies from year 2012.
> My relevant experience is considered after Oct 2012. Therefore,below are the relevant experience details.
> 
> Company 1: 01/11/2013 to 20/12/2013
> Company 2: 23/12/2013 to 29/08/2016
> Company 3: 07/09/2016 till date
> 
> Please let me when it will get updated considering above dates.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you for sure, but I guess you could work it out yourself by adding the number of gap days onto the 5 year date. I would imagine it would be in about 10 or 11 days or so.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes right. I did the calculation.if I would just calculate the weekdays then it should get updated in next week (6-7 days)
Click to expand...


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Aren't you a happy camper then?
> 
> I would guess something happened with leap years (they probably count 1 year as 365 days). The invite round should happen in a few hours at midnight Sydney time. You and ngenhit should be popping corks, one would hope.


Cheers. haha.


----------



## reyno_obrien

All the best guys to all those waiting for invite in today's round! less than 45 mins to go...

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------



## raghavs

No invite yet - 29 Jul DOE - 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braussie2018

raghavs said:


> No invite yet - 29 Jul DOE - 261111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No round today I guess


----------



## LGM

It seems no round today.


----------



## ngenhit

This is eff'n annoying!

I am tired of this crap. This has never happened before (and it has now, just like so many weird unexplainable things which have happened over the last 12 months I have been in the queue ). 

I feel like this is never going to reach my lot!










Yeah, to be honest. This has happened thrice. They missed it once and adjusted in the next round. And, once over the start of a new cycle.


----------



## auslover35

why today no invites?


----------



## dilanjan

ngenhit said:


> This is eff'n annoying!
> 
> I am tired of this crap. This has never happened before (and it has now, just like so many weird unexplainable things which have happened over the last 12 months I have been in the queue ).
> 
> I feel like this is never going to reach my lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, to be honest. This has happened thrice. They missed it once and adjusted in the next round. And, once over the start of a new cycle.


 ngethit don't stuck your self in this 189 crap, as you have invitation from NSW go for it. This seems to be a never ending trap.


----------



## ngenhit

dilanjan said:


> ngethit don't stuck your self in this 189 crap, as you have invitation from NSW go for it. This seems to be a never ending trap.


Yeah, I guess so. I have everything ready to file that at a moment's notice.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> Yeah, I guess so. I have everything ready to file that at a moment's notice.


What a nightmare!!! It must be difficult not to think there's something personal, you're having such terrible luck.


----------



## tmohan

Hi Mates,

Would really appreciate if someone can please advise on any of the queries asked by me earlier

Thanks


----------



## dilanjan

My Agent said there was an announcement in their agent portal saying that they have a system maintenance is in progress... I'm not sure whether it is true or false. anyway the next round will be on 8th Nov if things happen in order.


----------



## insider580

Guys - Can we predict that with below score, will it take approx. 6 to 8 months to get the invite?

189 ==> 65 points
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15

190 ==> 70 points
Nomination: 5
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15

EOI lodged: 24th Oct 2017

261112 SA


----------



## msmita28

*ict business analyst invites*

Guys, do we have any update for the cut off of 18th Oct. The website is not updated. 

261112 ICT business analyst


----------



## brainstorm87

Hi folks,

I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
When can I expect to receive an invite?

TIA.


----------



## sahu_mantu

brainstorm87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> 
> TIA.


Did you applied under 189?


----------



## brainstorm87

sahu_mantu said:


> Did you applied under 189?


Yes.


----------



## sahu_mantu

brainstorm87 said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you applied under 189?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Can you please provide your breakup?


----------



## GUNBUN

Hello All, FYI.

189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-co...o-Rata-Invitations-never-accepted-in-2016.pdf


----------



## aussiedream87

brainstorm87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> 
> TIA.


75 will fetch you invitation and hopefully the round is scheduled for 8 Nov.


----------



## debeash

reyno_obrien said:


> All the best guys to all those waiting for invite in today's round! less than 45 mins to go...
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy

aussiedream87 said:


> 75 will fetch you invitation and hopefully the round is scheduled for 8 Nov.




For 70 points, EOI- 19 November 2017 - when can the invite be expected ?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

dilanjan said:


> My Agent said there was an announcement in their agent portal saying that they have a system maintenance is in progress... I'm not sure whether it is true or false. anyway the next round will be on 8th Nov if things happen in order.


What kind of system maintenance takes a fortnight to complete :/ I really wish official information was more forthcoming  

I don't mind waiting as long as I'm aware I have to wait. Uncertainty whether the round is/ isn't happening sucks.

They still haven't disclosed the results of the previous round as well as the schedule for November.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> What kind of system maintenance takes a fortnight to complete :/ I really wish official information was more forthcoming
> 
> I don't mind waiting as long as I'm aware I have to wait. Uncertainty whether the round is/ isn't happening sucks.
> 
> They still haven't disclosed the results of the previous round as well as the schedule for November.


I am not sure about maintenance, but when the months should have 3 rounds, DIBP runs 2, at least it has been case always except one time, when they had an issue...


----------



## ngenhit

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure about maintenance, but when the months should have 3 rounds, DIBP runs 2, at least it has been case always except one time, when they had an issue...


Hey Andrey,

so you reckon that they will run the next round on Nov 8th? and thereafter on Nov 23rd?

I am now tired and out of steam to do any investigation on this 


I guess this might backfire on my chances of getting an invite. I am 8 days behind in queue now and the extra week of 75 pointers are not going to help.


----------



## andreyx108b

ngenhit said:


> Hey Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> so you reckon that they will run the next round on Nov 8th? and thereafter on Nov 23rd?
> 
> 
> 
> I am now tired and out of steam to do any investigation on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this might backfire on my chances of getting an invite. I am 8 days behind in queue now and the extra week of 75 pointers are not going to help.




I think yes 

And yes, potentially 75 pointers may impact your invite this round... but hey ho, keep your hopes high, if not the 8th of nov, then 23rd is guaranteed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87

brainstorm87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> 
> TIA.


Assuming I get invited in the 8th November round, should I start the PCC process right away or wait for the case officer to ask me for it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy

brainstorm87 said:


> Assuming I get invited in the 8th November round, should I start the PCC process right away or wait for the case officer to ask me for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




I’ve known folks to kick off the process in order to front load all docs. Depends on how many countries and episodes you have. But I’m not the expert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

Guys - Can we predict that with below score, will it take approx. 6 to 8 months to get the invite?

189 == 65 points
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15

190 == 70 points
Nomination: 5
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15

EOI lodged: 24th Oct 2017

261112 SA


----------



## FFacs

insider580 said:


> Guys - Can we predict that with below score, will it take approx. 6 to 8 months to get the invite?
> 
> 189 == 65 points
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> 
> 190 == 70 points
> Nomination: 5
> Age: 25
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> 
> EOI lodged: 24th Oct 2017
> 
> 261112 SA


Impossible to predict, but.... 189 is at 70 points, moving ahead at 2-3 weeks every 2 weeks, with a 3 month backlog. 65 point queue is about 14 months.

190 NSW - immitracker indicates only 70+5 being invited for NSW. Vic is hard to tell, as they will accept applications from onshore with lower points.


----------



## pradu143

brainstorm87 said:


> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming I get invited in the 8th November round, should I start the PCC process right away or wait for the case officer to ask me for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You can start the PCC, Medical tests done and all the necessary docs ready as u will surely be invited in the coming round. If you upload all the docs including PCC and medical then there are chances to get direct grant.


----------



## aussiedream87

Prasenjit_sen said:


> ,
> 
> This is my first post here. I will be getting invite in next round. Is there anyone who can help me on US pcc. Currently i am in Bangalore India, I stayed in US more than two years, so i also need to submit the pcc from US. Can anyway from bangalore knows any reliable place to get fingerprint done.


I cant talk about US PCC but I can suggest you a place for fingerprints. You can visit TruthLabs in Manipal Center, Dickenson Road. I got mine done from there and they are reliable folks and clearly, mention the purpose.


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

aussiedream87 said:


> I cant talk about US PCC but I can suggest you a place for fingerprints. You can visit TruthLabs in Manipal Center, Dickenson Road. I got mine done from there and they are reliable folks and clearly, mention the purpose.


Thankyou for your response.


----------



## winkky

*Points dropped after submitting pre-invite*

Hi ,

Was wondering if I could get some advice. I submitted my EOI for 190 in September claiming 75 points (10 points for work experience) and got a pre-invite in October. After submitting the application for pre-invite, I have yet to receive the ITA from DIBP till today. 

However, because I have just recently changed jobs (within the same skillset ie Business Analyst) but I did not update my EOI, because I initially thought that I need to get a new ACS assessment for the new job. Because of this, my points just dropped to 70 points this week. 

Would this affect my victoria pre-invite considering I lodged a pre-invite with 75 points, but I am now down with 70 points before receiving an ITA?

Should I submit a new ACS skill assessment for my new job, before updating my EOI again so that I can reclaim back my 5 points? 

Any advice is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

I am planning to engage truthlabs bangalore for FBI pcc, any idea about their services or any other reliable source.


----------



## aussiedream87

winkky said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Was wondering if I could get some advice. I submitted my EOI for 190 in September claiming 75 points (10 points for work experience) and got a pre-invite in October. After submitting the application for pre-invite, I have yet to receive the ITA from DIBP till today.
> 
> However, because I have just recently changed jobs (within the same skillset ie Business Analyst) but I did not update my EOI, because I initially thought that I need to get a new ACS assessment for the new job. Because of this, my points just dropped to 70 points this week.
> 
> Would this affect my victoria pre-invite considering I lodged a pre-invite with 75 points, but I am now down with 70 points before receiving an ITA?
> 
> Should I submit a new ACS skill assessment for my new job, before updating my EOI again so that I can reclaim back my 5 points?
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


How did you lose that 5 points? Can u share your points break down? Also, share your ACS experience break down along with pre-invite and ITA dates.


----------



## winkky

aussiedream87 said:


> How did you lose that 5 points? Can u share your points break down? Also, share your ACS experience break down along with pre-invite and ITA dates.


Here is my info:

ACS Assessment done on 16/12/2016 for Business Analyst 261111 with the below experience:

September 2004 - August 2014 - Employer 1
June 2016 - August 2017 - Employer 2
_*started with Employer 3 from October 2017 (same role but didn't get ACS assessment done for this)_

Submitted EOI on 04/09/2017 with 75 points:
Age: 25
English: 10
Overseas work Experience (8 years over the past 10 years): 15 points
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

Received pre-invite from Victoria on 20/10/2017
Submitted Victoria application on 23/10/2017

Received communication from DIBP that 75 points updated to 70points on 04/11/2017
Because my 8 years work experience now is short of 4 days. 

What should I do? 
1. Would this affect my ITA from DIBP?
2. Would Victoria reject my application because my points have dropped after receiving the pre-invite.

I could pay AUD500 to get ACS to reassess my new Employer, but I'm not sure by the time that's done, what would the repercussions be to my application or ITA.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## tmohan

Hi Guys,

1.Can someone please advise on the criteria to gain 5 additional spouse points ? His skills should falls under my list only?
2. My EOI Date of Effect is 29th sept 17 under visa 189 with 65 points..what are my chances to get an invite under BA category?
Thanks


----------



## Rmarw

Hey guys, would we have a round on 8th or 15th?


----------



## GUNBUN

tmohan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1.Can someone please advise on the criteria to gain 5 additional spouse points ? His skills should falls under my list only?
> 2. My EOI Date of Effect is 29th sept 17 under visa 189 with 65 points..what are my chances to get an invite under BA category?
> Thanks



1. band 6+ English, same SOL, positive skill assessment
2. unfortunately, at 65 the last known invite dates back from Aug-16. so no chance here.

Many 65 points people (like me) have upgraded to 70 and everyone trying to do so.

I suggest to increase your points if you are aiming 189.

GunBun


----------



## GUNBUN

Rmarw said:


> Hey guys, would we have a round on 8th or 15th?


with an exceptional gap of 21 days expected on 8th, though not yet updated in skillselect.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

I lodged the visa on Oct 5th and uploaded every single document including Medical, PCC.
Till data status remains 'Received', any suggestion what could be the next?

Mohit


----------



## joshua1729

Rmarw said:


> Hey guys, would we have a round on 8th or 15th?


At this rate, I'm keeping my hopes low. If it is delayed by another week, then I can kiss my chances at getting an invite in the next round goodbye!


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> At this rate, I'm keeping my hopes low. If it is delayed by another week, then I can kiss my chances at getting an invite in the next round goodbye!




Looks like it is going to happen tomorrow night!


----------



## Rmarw

ngenhit said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate, I'm keeping my hopes low. If it is delayed by another week, then I can kiss my chances at getting an invite in the next round goodbye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it is going to happen tomorrow night!
Click to expand...

Hopes are high, finger crossed.


----------



## dirkemeert

Hi All,

I have lot of questions, I will be thankful for relevant replies

I lodged my application of 189 with 70 points on 1/11/2017.
I also lodged a separate application for 190 with 70+5 points today for Victoria and I got a reply from them today itself to respond within 14 days.

I don't want to waste any invite which could be useful to others, but my personal life is in a situation where I want to get the PR asap. But I also don't want to regret later if things are not working out. My would be wife is in Melbourne and I'm in Belgium. We will marry as soon as I get a job in Melbourne. Therefore my first preference is to reach Melbourne, if I don't get there in 2-3 months, I will choose to be in Sydney at least. So that we can meet more often and I can actively search jobs in Melbourne.

I will make a decision based on the reply of following questions if someone could reply them:

1. If I get 190 for Victoria, will I be allowed to work in Melbourne?

2. If I get 190 for Victoria, will I be allowed to work in Sydney? I'm asking this because I'm going to ask for an Australian project with my current employer. If they are not able to provide in Melbourne and offer in Sydney (because we have more projects there), I'll chose Sydney for the moment. 

3. If I accept the Victoria nomination and receive the invitation, and at the same time my office gives me a project in Sydney and ask to apply for 457. Will it be possible to apply 457 at that moment and wait for the 189 invitation? Or system will recognize it and stop it?

4. How much time we foresee to get 189 for 70 points on 1st Nov?

5. If I get 189 invitation and I have applied for visa with all the documents. If it is taking time, and my office asks me to apply for 457, will it be possible to do so without affecting my 189 visa application? I mean 2 visa applications at the same time, normally no country allows it in my knowledge but Australia has lot of exceptions, so want to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## ngenhit

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lot of questions, I will be thankful for relevant replies
> 
> I lodged my application of 189 with 70 points on 1/11/2017.
> I also lodged a separate application for 190 with 70+5 points today for Victoria and I got a reply from them today itself to respond within 14 days.
> 
> I don't want to waste any invite which could be useful to others, but my personal life is in a situation where I want to get the PR asap. But I also don't want to regret later if things are not working out. My would be wife is in Melbourne and I'm in Belgium. We will marry as soon as I get a job in Melbourne. Therefore my first preference is to reach Melbourne, if I don't get there in 2-3 months, I will choose to be in Sydney at least. So that we can meet more often and I can actively search jobs in Melbourne.
> 
> I will make a decision based on the reply of following questions if someone could reply them:
> 
> 1. If I get 190 for Victoria, will I be allowed to work in Melbourne?
> 
> 2. If I get 190 for Victoria, will I be allowed to work in Sydney? I'm asking this because I'm going to ask for an Australian project with my current employer. If they are not able to provide in Melbourne and offer in Sydney (because we have more projects there), I'll chose Sydney for the moment.
> 
> 3. If I accept the Victoria nomination and receive the invitation, and at the same time my office gives me a project in Sydney and ask to apply for 457. Will it be possible to apply 457 at that moment and wait for the 189 invitation? Or system will recognize it and stop it?
> 
> 4. How much time we foresee to get 189 for 70 points on 1st Nov?
> 
> 5. If I get 189 invitation and I have applied for visa with all the documents. If it is taking time, and my office asks me to apply for 457, will it be possible to do so without affecting my 189 visa application? I mean 2 visa applications at the same time, normally no country allows it in my knowledge but Australia has lot of exceptions, so want to confirm.
> 
> Thanks!



1. Yes
2. No
3. You will have to withdraw yourself. If both are in pending state at that point, and the PR gets granted before the 457 is granted, the PR will be invalidated. You can apply for 189 I believe again ( provided you are not a PR at that point)
4. 3-4 months?
5 Same as 3. Applications can co-exist. But your PR will become overwritten by the 457 if 457 is granted after the PR has been granted, and you will no longer be a PR.


----------



## dirkemeert

ngenhit said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No
> 3. You will have to withdraw yourself. If both are in pending state at that point, and the PR gets granted before the 457 is granted, the PR will be invalidated. You can apply for 189 I believe again ( provided you are not a PR at that point)
> 4. 3-4 months?
> 5 Same as 3. Applications can co-exist. But your PR will become overwritten by the 457 if 457 is granted after the PR has been granted, and you will no longer be a PR.


Thanks for the reply.

And what if I accept the 190 invitation and lodge the visa application. And while it is in process or granted, can there be an invitation for 189?

If yes, will it be possible to withdraw the 190 application and apply for 189 that moment?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

What can be the hopes for Victoria or NSW with 65 points for System Analyst?


----------



## Meavin2011

ngenhit said:


> After 60 days, the EOI will automatically go back into the queue .
> 
> This is only allowed once, post which the EOI will be deactivated.


ngenhit, could you please let me know whether re-invite is applicable for only 189 Visa or 190 Visa as well? 

If we don't accept the 190 invite within 60 days, will we get another re-invite after 60 days? Also what is the validity of the reinvite (60 Days again)?

Could you please answer another tricky scenario as follows:

We received 190 Invite on 1 Oct with 60 days validity. We claimed 70 points in the original EOI and at the time of receiving 190 invite (1 Oct), we were able to demonstrate 70 points as on 1 Oct.

However on 5 Nov, I loose 10 points because of my age and hence now I would be able to prove only 60 points after 5 Nov. Will I still get the re-invite for 190 Visa as I already have state nomination and points as such does not matter for state nominated visa?


----------



## dvinoth86

*when will visa be granted?*

Hi All,

EOI was approved on 27th july 2017 and the case asked for australian police clearance, form 80 and payslips and I submitted everything on 12 Sept 2017. 
there has been no update since then. 
Anyone along similar timelines?


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> Looks like it is going to happen tomorrow night!


Where did you get this info from? The skill select page still has no update, and their working day effectively ends soon.. 

I checked the news section and their twitter feed as well and didn't find any such assurance .

I hope for our sake, you're right though!


----------



## siva26

November skill select rounds - Iscah

Skill Select rounds in November –

We just saw DIBP confirmation that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November.


----------



## dilanjan

siva26 said:


> November skill select rounds - Iscah
> 
> Skill Select rounds in November –
> 
> We just saw DIBP confirmation that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November.


where did u see it? DIBP site is not yet updated


----------



## siva26

Was from November skill select rounds - Iscah iscah site.


----------



## dirkemeert

Hi, 
I'm preparing my documents to lodge visa. I understood it from DIBP site as following. Please confirm or reply my doubts in each point:

1.	Document to prove identity 
Is it fine if I provide my passport as an identity document?
Or my national identity card from home country?
Or my resident card from my country of current residence?

2.	Skills assessment 
I hope there will be a field in application form where they will ask to mention the assessing authority (in my case ACS) and the date and assessment id which I received from ACS result. 

3.	Age 
I will provide my passport

4.	English language skills
There will be a field in application form where I will provide my test details 

5.	Skilled employment
Will not the ACS assessment work here automatically?
Since my company doesn’t provide a reference letter, I provided the statutory declaration by my Manager attested by the Mayor of the city where we work at present. Shall I present the same? 

6.	Qualifications
Again, will not the ACS assessment work here automatically?
Is it sufficient if I provide my mark sheets of every semester and degree.

Thanks.


----------



## joshua1729

dilanjan said:


> where did u see it? DIBP site is not yet updated


As far as I can tell, there's no official communication yet.


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Where did you get this info from? The skill select page still has no update, and their working day effectively ends soon..
> 
> I checked the news section and their twitter feed as well and didn't find any such assurance .
> 
> I hope for our sake, you're right though!


This is shown on the Skillselect page once you sign in! (The announcement about 18th Oct results). So that is official.



This also means that there is a round *TONIGHT!* . This has been confirmed by Iscah as well!


All the best to everyone!!:bathbaby:


----------



## braussie2018

Good Luck to all of us who are waiting for invite today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien

Is it confirmed that there is a round today? Skillselect is not updated. if true, all the best to all awaiting invite today.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> This is shown on the Skillselect page once you sign in! (The announcement about 18th Oct results). So that is official.
> 
> 
> 
> This also means that there is a round *TONIGHT!* . This has been confirmed by Iscah as well!
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!:bathbaby:


Oh okay in that case that's awesome! I don't have access to skill select (as my application was filed by my agent).

Good luck to the both of us today! 2 and a half hours to go!


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Oh okay in that case that's awesome! I don't have access to skill select (as my application was filed by my agent).
> 
> Good luck to the both of us today! 2 and a half hours to go!


Same to you buddy! 

50 minutes to go!


----------



## joshua1729

And it is time! Good luck folks!! Please update ASAP!


----------



## LGM

Seems no invites today as well.


----------



## ngenhit

There goes my hope then.

The queue won't be able to handle more 70 pointers with all the held up 75 pointers now (if the round happens next week). I am not expecting an invite for another month now. 

So close yet so far!


----------



## LGM

ngenhit said:


> There goes my hope then.
> 
> The queue won't be able to handle more 70 pointers with all the held up 75 pointers now (if the round happens next week). I am not expecting an invite for another month now.
> 
> So close yet so far!


Dont loose hope and be positive.. i think there is something good for you to go with NSW invite... we plan but God has got better plan for us... go ahead and apply for NSW dont let it get wasted.


----------



## ngenhit

LGM said:


> Dont loose hope and be positive.. i think there is something good for you to go with NSW invite... we plan but God has got better plan for us... go ahead and apply for NSW dont let it get wasted.


No can do. I am stuck in VIC. And I do not have enough experience for the VIC 190. LOL.


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> There goes my hope then.
> 
> The queue won't be able to handle more 70 pointers with all the held up 75 pointers now (if the round happens next week). I am not expecting an invite for another month now.
> 
> So close yet so far!


Yeah, it's horrible! A 28 day backlog of 75+ pointers will surely eat up most of the invites in the next round whenever that happens. Even if the 75+ queue is cleared completely, I'm not overly optimistic on the 70 point queue moving more than a week.

In hindsight, it feels as though I should have applied for a 190 NSW in addition to the 189. Now I wonder if it is too late?

What are you going to do now? How long do you have until your 190 nomination expires?


----------



## ngenhit

joshua1729 said:


> Yeah, it's horrible! A 28 day backlog of 75+ pointers will surely eat up most of the invites in the next round whenever that happens. Even if the 75+ queue is cleared completely, I'm not overly optimistic on the 70 point queue moving more than a week.
> 
> In hindsight, it feels as though I should have applied for a 190 NSW in addition to the 189. Now I wonder if it is too late?
> 
> What are you going to do now? How long do you have until your 190 nomination expires?


Some other events happened, and I cannot really apply for NSW. So I let it go, I guess someone else would get that pre-invite now that I've let it go.


----------



## dilanjan

According to other threads there is no round, only one person has updated immitracker with registered nurse. It seems to be a mistake


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi,

At what time script/job runs to update EOI points? How we will come to know at what time my points were increased?


----------



## FFacs

You know I really do *NOT* like to give false hope, but it's not game over yet. I don't say it's likely, or even probable, but there might yet be a round. Maybe they want to run it during office hours to ensure nothing breaks. And there's nothing holy about Tuesday-Wednesday night, tomorrow night could work. And maybe, just maybe the round next week will be double, if that's when it happens. Or even treble. 

Like I say, no-one get hopes up, but don't give in just yet. Chin up.


----------



## aussiedream87

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi,
> 
> At what time script/job runs to update EOI points? How we will come to know at what time my points were increased?


post 00:00 Sydney time if I remember


----------



## sahu_mantu

aussiedream87 said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> At what time script/job runs to update EOI points? How we will come to know at what time my points were increased?
> 
> 
> 
> post 00:00 Sydney time if I remember
Click to expand...

It's means 6:30 PM IST time. Will receive any notification OR do I need to check manually?


----------



## Meavin2011

ngenhit said:


> Some other events happened, and I cannot really apply for NSW. So I let it go, I guess someone else would get that pre-invite now that I've let it go.


That's sad to hear. Many of us are badly hit by unexpected events that have happened since the start of Invitation rounds this Jul. Every round has thrown some surprises and entire planning has gone for a toss.

I have in fact lost 10 points because of age in the process while waiting for the Invite


----------



## ngenhit

Meavin2011 said:


> That's sad to hear. Many of us are badly hit by unexpected events that have happened since the start of Invitation rounds this Jul. Every round has thrown some surprises and entire planning has gone for a toss.
> 
> I have in fact lost 10 points because of age in the process while waiting for the Invite



Tried replying to your PM, for some reason I am unable to send PM replies.

If you are holding onto an actual invite ( and not a nomination invite ) on 190/189, it does not matter if you lost the points after the day of receiving the invite.

If you had 70 points on 1st Nov, and got an EOI on 2nd Nov , it does not matter if you lost the points due to age increase on Nov 3rd! (In other cases It is not practically possible to lose points).

But you will not get another invite if your 'new' points are not enough for a fresh invite.


----------



## ngenhit

Iscah says:

"Skill Select November rounds update –

DIBP were expected to hold a skill select round last night leading up to the 8th November. It did not happen and DIBP have advised the following ..

Thank you for your enquiry.

Due technical issues the round did not run on 8 Nov. We are anticipating running the round as soon as the issue is rectified. For this, we cannot provide a timeframe.

Should you receive an invitation in the round, you will be notified by email to the registered email address in your EOI.

Information regarding the invitation round run on 18 October will be made available on the Departments website in shortly."

So I guess DIBP is having technical issues now. Probably due to them trying to figure out what is happening with Auditors and etc.

Hopefully they will do a round today night or next week (or a double round!) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87

sahu_mantu said:


> It's means 6:30 PM IST time. Will receive any notification OR do I need to check manually?


I dont remember the exact time but I woke up to the email from skillselect and you dont need to check manually


----------



## aussiedream87

just opened my EOI and I see this msg on the very first page

*Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15

SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly.
*

Posted on: 1/07/2017 at 00:01

From 1 July 2017, those wishing to apply for the Skilled Independent (New Zealand stream) can only do so via the Departments website at www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/an-additional-pathway.aspx

Posted on: 1/07/2017 at 00:01

New occupation lists apply from 1 July 2017, however there are caveats. First check for occupation caveats www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Sk...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists (expand tabs to access full details) as subclasses 186, 189, 190 and 489 are affected.


----------



## ngenhit

aussiedream87 said:


> just opened my EOI and I see this msg on the very first page
> 
> *Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15
> 
> SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly.
> *
> 
> Posted on: 1/07/2017 at 00:01
> 
> From 1 July 2017, those wishing to apply for the Skilled Independent (New Zealand stream) can only do so via the Departments website at An additional pathway to permanent residence for New Zealand citizens
> 
> Posted on: 1/07/2017 at 00:01
> 
> New occupation lists apply from 1 July 2017, however there are caveats. First check for occupation caveats Lists of eligible skilled occupations (expand tabs to access full details) as subclasses 186, 189, 190 and 489 are affected.


This has been there for 2 days now.


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> This has been there for 2 days now.


Yeah.. apparently their 'shortly' and my 'shortly' differ in duration 

Anyways, I've not lost hope per say, but I'm going to try to be indifferent instead of being optimistic and end up getting disappointed. As this seems to be constantly on my mind and I need to focus on other aspects of life 

My greatest fear is that something drastic happens and the legislation changes and I miss out.. But that i suppose could happen at any point and at any stage of the process.. so no need to fear something that is not in your hands i guess?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

joshua1729 said:


> Yeah.. apparently their 'shortly' and my 'shortly' differ in duration
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've not lost hope per say, but I'm going to try to be indifferent instead of being optimistic and end up getting disappointed. As this seems to be constantly on my mind and I need to focus on other aspects of life
> 
> 
> 
> My greatest fear is that something drastic happens and the legislation changes and I miss out.. But that i suppose could happen at any point and at any stage of the process.. so no need to fear something that is not in your hands i guess?




Atta boy! Keep calm and dab in 'em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagaram

Hi ,
I got an invite on 4th Oct and collecting documents for Visa lodge.
Can someone help me with checklist of docs, size/format of the docs please.
BAs who have recently lodged visa can help.


----------



## reyno_obrien

sagaram said:


> Hi ,
> I got an invite on 4th Oct and collecting documents for Visa lodge.
> Can someone help me with checklist of docs, size/format of the docs please.
> BAs who have recently lodged visa can help.


I havent paid for the Visa yet, but have sent all the documents in PDF to my agent and he has uploaded them. this is what i did. I scanned all my marksheetss, degree certificate, offer letters, relieving letters, payslips, form 16s, photos with a DPI (Dots per inch) of less than 100 (96 or 75) as JPG files.

there is a website <b>www.jpgtopdf.com</b>. i used it to convert my JPG files to PDF files and made sure each pdf file is less than 2 MB.

hope this helps!


----------



## reyno_obrien

you can create 1 PDF file for all the marksheets of a particular degree. for example, i had 4 marksheets for my masters degree. Although i scanned them as individual JPG files, i created 1 PDF file containing all 4 of them. 

Same goes for your offer letter or form 16. it would contain multiple pages, you scan the individual sheets as JPG and then convert all the pages together as 1 PDF.

To fill form 80 and 1221, i downloaded trial period of Acrobat Pro DC. Link: https://acrobat.adobe.com/in/en/free-trial-download.html

fill the details and save them as PDF file and take print out, sign, scan them as JPG files and convert back to PDF using Convert JPG to PDF - Insanely Fast, 100% Free!

Hope it helps! All the best!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------



## ngenhit

GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!

26th July 2 PM EOI!


----------



## insider580

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Congrats Mate


----------



## insider580

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


From which state by the way?


----------



## ngenhit

insider580 said:


> From which state by the way?


this one is for 189. not 190.


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Like I said, it was a little too early to give up hope. Now get that visa lodged pronto, before something else breaks 

Congrats..... and now..... relax (for a few minutes)


----------



## ngenhit

FFacs said:


> Like I said, it was a little too early to give up hope. Now get that visa lodged pronto, before something else breaks
> 
> Congrats..... and now..... relax (for a few minutes)




Thanks mate. 

Phew! All docs are prepped and ready! I will go through them and lodge tomorrow!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## insider580

ngenhit said:


> this one is for 189. not 190.


Oh ok. You mentioned 5 points in the breakdown so i thought this is for state nomination but these are your partner points i am guessing.


----------



## Rmarw

Is a round happening today?


----------



## ngenhit

Rmarw said:


> Is a round happening today?


It already has happened. I suppose. My EOI was on 26th July. Got it.


----------



## auslover35

Dear |Friends

Got invitation


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

Hi my DOE is 31st July with 70 points . Do I have a chance for an invite ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## braussie2018

Invited Received! :second:


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

braussie2018 said:


> Invited Received! :second:


Please let me know your DOE details

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmita28

when did u submit your eoi.. i submitted my in 19th sep.. what to know the cut off.


----------



## churek

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Congrats! at last! 

Seems invite is still on the right track. 3 months+ for 70pts.


----------



## churek

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Hi my DOE is 31st July with 70 points . Do I have a chance for an invite ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


High probability next round.


----------



## msmita28

hi when was eoi submitted. I submitted mine on 19/9/2017


----------



## msmita28

*invitation round*



churek said:


> High probability next round.


HI I have 70 points and applied on 19/9/2017. I want to check when what the cut off and can I expect an invite in the next round.


----------



## Rmarw

Congratulations to People who have received invite !! Kindly ensure to withdraw your 190 EOIs.


----------



## Rmarw

msmita28 said:


> churek said:
> 
> 
> 
> High probability next round.
> 
> 
> 
> HI I have 70 points and applied on 19/9/2017. I want to check when what the cut off and can I expect an invite in the next round.
Click to expand...

It could be 3-4 rounds at least, so far it seems to have moved 8 days from last round.


----------



## churek

msmita28 said:


> HI I have 70 points and applied on 19/9/2017. I want to check when what the cut off and can I expect an invite in the next round.


ngenhit received invite today, 70pts with July 26 DOE. So most likely you add +3 months from your DOE.


----------



## HamSa00

msmita28 said:


> HI I have 70 points and applied on 19/9/2017. I want to check when what the cut off and can I expect an invite in the next round.


Per current trends it seems either Jan 2nd round / Feb 1st round

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs

churek said:


> ngenhit received invite today, 70pts with July 26 DOE. So most likely you add +3 months from your DOE.




70 points - 29 July doe - no invite yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

auslover35 said:


> Dear |Friends
> 
> Got invitation


Congratulations... when was your EOI?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

raghavs said:


> 70 points - 29 July doe - no invite yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get it ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

braussie2018 said:


> Invited Received! :second:


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs

jsabarish said:


> Did you get it ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk




Nope. Anyone got invite after 29 jul.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

raghavs said:


> 70 points - 29 July doe - no invite yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My estimate showed me that with 30 re-invites coming back into the queue, I would not have had chance of an invite today ( 22nd day since last round). 

So If there were 25+ re-invites approximately back into the pool, queue would have just touched 27th july or so.

At that pace, a regular round (14 day gap) would move the queue by 2-3 weeks every round.


----------



## Neo_R

Congratulations Mate .


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> My estimate showed me that with 30 re-invites coming back into the queue, I would not have had chance of an invite today ( 22nd day since last round).
> 
> So If there were 25+ re-invites approximately back into the pool, queue would have just touched 27th july or so.
> 
> At that pace, a regular round (14 day gap) would move the queue by 2-3 weeks every round.


That seems fairly sane. The implication being that 65 points are off the cards this year: clearing 1 week per round with 3 month backlog would take more than 13 rounds. There are only 11 or so rounds worth of invites left.


----------



## insider580

FFacs said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> My estimate showed me that with 30 re-invites coming back into the queue, I would not have had chance of an invite today ( 22nd day since last round).
> 
> So If there were 25+ re-invites approximately back into the pool, queue would have just touched 27th july or so.
> 
> At that pace, a regular round (14 day gap) would move the queue by 2-3 weeks every round.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems fairly sane. The implication being that 65 points are off the cards this year: clearing 1 week per round with 3 month backlog would take more than 13 rounds. There are only 11 or so rounds worth of invites left.
Click to expand...

You mean till end of 2017 or till July 2018 when you will have new qouta?


----------



## insider580

insider580 said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> My estimate showed me that with 30 re-invites coming back into the queue, I would not have had chance of an invite today ( 22nd day since last round).
> 
> So If there were 25+ re-invites approximately back into the pool, queue would have just touched 27th july or so.
> 
> At that pace, a regular round (14 day gap) would move the queue by 2-3 weeks every round.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems fairly sane. The implication being that 65 points are off the cards this year: clearing 1 week per round with 3 month backlog would take more than 13 rounds. There are only 11 or so rounds worth of invites left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean till end of 2017 or till July 2018 when you will have new qouta?
Click to expand...

I hope systems analyst and BA will still remain and does not get removed from the 2018 - 2019 list


----------



## msmita28

braussie2018 said:


> Invited Received! :second:


braussie2018 : what is ur DOE.


----------



## hsingh1313

Hi All,

My DOE is 20/07/17 with 70 points for 189 (ICT BA) and I have not heard anything yet from my agent.

Iscah has updated the 8th Nov. invitations are stalled due to some technical issues, so not sure whats going on 

Anyone else received the Invite/ any update in immitracker ?

BR/Sohal


----------



## msmita28

HI Friends,

My profile as below. Couple of queries 

1. Do we need our certifications from Microsoft etc.. will that help 
2. I have submitted to EOI for State nomination today ., worried about the invite dates. I have 189 submitted in Sep. 


Job code : 261111-Business Analyst
Age :39
Education:15
Job score : 10
English : 20
PTE A : 90 
State sponsorship : 5
EOI for NSW - Nov 2017 75 points
EOI for 189- Sep 2017 70 points
Inivite : 
PCC : Not yet
Health : Not yet
Visa submission : Not yet
Visa Grant : Not Yet


----------



## msmita28

hsingh1313 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My DOE is 20/07/17 with 70 points for 189 (ICT BA) and I have not heard anything yet from my agent.
> 
> Iscah has updated the 8th Nov. invitations are stalled due to some technical issues, so not sure whats going on
> 
> Anyone else received the Invite/ any update in immitracker ?
> 
> BR/Sohal


 i think few have received the invite


----------



## hsingh1313

Yeah seems, those who have received the invite congrats !!

And they have DOE after mine i.e 26/07/17 and mine is 20/07/17... so not sure how they are sending out invites.

BR/Singh


----------



## msmita28

do we need to apply on their website as well - state nomination


----------



## HamSa00

hsingh1313 said:


> Yeah seems, those who have received the invite congrats !!
> 
> And they have DOE after mine i.e 26/07/17 and mine is 20/07/17... so not sure how they are sending out invites.
> 
> BR/Singh


Did you apply through a consultant or did your points change after you filed your eoi?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## hsingh1313

filed by a consultant

points updated on 20/7/17 - pte superior score - doe - 20/july/17


----------



## Rahul_UK183

insider580 said:


> You mean till end of 2017 or till July 2018 when you will have new qouta?


The invites for 2017 will finish by March 2018... if lucky may be mid April 2018, grim chances though.

Thus best case 11 more rounds left for this year's quota.

This is what had happened in 2016-2017 as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> I hope systems analyst and BA will still remain and does not get removed from the 2018 - 2019 list


I see no option of it being removed... i work in the same field here in Sydney and how great demand is for business analysts.


----------



## molaboy

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


congrats bro!

btw, are you 65 or 70 points in 189?


----------



## siva26

Received my invite...70 points for ICT Business Analyst. EOI was on 27 July 2017


----------



## debeash

siva26 said:


> Received my invite...70 points for ICT Business Analyst. EOI was on 27 July 2017


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Rahul_UK183 said:


> The invites for 2017 will finish by March 2018... if lucky may be mid April 2018, grim chances though.
> 
> Thus best case 11 more rounds left for this year's quota.
> 
> This is what had happened in 2016-2017 as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Actually this time around they are careful about it, as to not have a gap in the last couple of months like last year.

Do you think if I submit my EOI on 1st of May with 70 points I will have to wait for more than 4 months as the 75 pointers will get first preference?


----------



## joshua1729

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Congratulations!!! I guess by now you would have applied as well! I'm really happy for you!

Your wait has been long and hard and it is finally nearing it's end. All the best for the last stage!


----------



## joshua1729

Congratulations to everyone else who has received an invite. 

I sincerely hope I have received it too. There is a bit of a confusion at the agent's end. My agent is on leave and the agent who has taken up her tasks has categorically informed me that I have not received an invite and has reconfirmed that my EOI date is 25/07/2017.

However, after escalation, my original agent has responded stating that I have received an invite. I'm not sure what to believe, and I'm reserving my hopes until EOD when my agent said she would send me a formal correspondence email.

It is highly frustrating when you end up being more informed than the agent (team) about your own case and then end up getting misinformed. 

TL;DR I'm holding my horses for now as I have received conflicting statements from two different agents


----------



## nithin.raghav

Has anyone who applied with 70 points on 31st July or 1st August got an invite. ? Looks like DIBP is hardly taking 10 days in each call.


----------



## reyno_obrien

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dilanjan

Congratulations to all who received the invitations!!!!!


----------



## Rmarw

Iscah has posted that this might not be a full round
?These are our observations on the results overnight, it clearly looks like it was not a full round.
By our estimates only around 200-400 invitations have gone out.?


----------



## FFacs

hsingh1313 said:


> Yeah seems, those who have received the invite congrats !!
> 
> And they have DOE after mine i.e 26/07/17 and mine is 20/07/17... so not sure how they are sending out invites.
> 
> BR/Singh


IF you are at 70 points DoE 20/7, you _should_ have received an invite IMO. I'd follow up aggressively if I were you, it sounds like something has gone wrong. Hopefully your agent has not noticed your invite yet. Worst case they've made some sort of error.


----------



## joshua1729

nithin.raghav said:


> Has anyone who applied with 70 points on 31st July or 1st August got an invite. ? Looks like DIBP is hardly taking 10 days in each call.


This round had an extra week of 75+ invites, so that would have caused the reduced movement in the 70 point queue.


----------



## insider580

siva26 said:


> Received my invite...70 points for ICT Business Analyst. EOI was on 27 July 2017


Congrats


----------



## joshua1729

Finally got visual confirmation!! I too have received my invite! 

What a relief!


----------



## insider580

joshua1729 said:


> Finally got visual confirmation!! I too have received my invite!
> 
> What a relief!


Congrats buddy


----------



## ngenhit

Hey everyone,

Any clue on what to do if the system auto-triggered another health check (for my partner), but not for me (am onshore though).

Both of us had done health check 2 months back!. But now the system has thrown another HAP ID at me for my partner!


PS: I did give the correct HAP ID from the prior health check while lodging.


----------



## Welshtone

ngenhit said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Any clue on what to do if the system auto-triggered another health check (for my partner), but not for me (am onshore though).
> 
> Both of us had done health check 2 months back!. But now the system has thrown another HAP ID at me for my partner!
> 
> 
> PS: I did give the correct HAP ID from the prior health check while lodging.


Give BUPA a ring in the morning - or if you go through the health declarations and generate a new referral, it may only be requesting a part-medical e.g. Polio vaccination or something ?

Tony


----------



## ngenhit

Welshtone said:


> Give BUPA a ring in the morning - or if you go through the health declarations and generate a new referral, it may only be requesting a part-medical e.g. Polio vaccination or something ?
> 
> Tony


The e-medical pdf is showing that my partner (offshore) has to do a complete re-do!  

The prior health check HAP ID still shows "Health clearance provided. No action required".


----------



## prashantvsk

*EOI Expected Date?*

Hi All,

Congrats to those who got the invite in the last round.
I have lodged my EOI on the 9th Oct 2017 - 70 points. Can any expert comment when I can expect the invitation if everything is in order? December/January?


----------



## HamSa00

prashantvsk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to those who got the invite in the last round.
> I have lodged my EOI on the 9th Oct 2017 - 70 points. Can any expert comment when I can expect the invitation if everything is in order? December/January?


I am in the same boat as you are with 70 points and 12-Oct as DOE, as per current trends we can expect an invite somewhere between 2nd round in Jan 18 to 1st round in March 18


----------



## prasanna123

siva26 said:


> Received my invite...70 points for ICT Business Analyst. EOI was on 27 July 2017


Could you lets us know on which pickup did you get the invitation.


----------



## prasanna123

joshua1729 said:


> Finally got visual confirmation!! I too have received my invite!
> 
> What a relief!


Could you let us know on which invitation round did you receive the invitation.


----------



## prasanna123

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Could you let us know which in invitation round did you receive the invitation.


----------



## joshua1729

prasanna123 said:


> Could you let us know on which invitation round did you receive the invitation.


Everyone who has received the invite recently is referring to the latest round that happened on the 9th of November.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Hey guys,

If you don't mind and is okay with you, can you let me know the domain name of the email id which you got the invitation from? Just wanted to add those domains into my safe senders list.

Kindly advise.


----------



## joshua1729

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you don't mind and is okay with you, can you let me know the domain name of the email id which you got the invitation from? Just wanted to add those domains into my safe senders list.
> 
> Kindly advise.


Don't want to burst your bubble, but based on your signature you seem to have 60 pts.. which is just not enough to obtain an invite on 189, and very unlikely for a 190. 

I strongly recommend increasing your English score to 20.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

joshua1729 said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble, but based on your signature you seem to have 60 pts.. which is just not enough to obtain an invite on 189, and very unlikely for a 190.
> 
> I strongly recommend increasing your English score to 20.


Working on that mate, but wanted to check the information I requested above. 

I am taking a little bit time due to family engagements which are prone to divert concentration on the exams. So wanted to take some time out before reappearing to ensure I get 20 points.


----------



## dirkemeert

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> I'm preparing my documents to lodge visa. I understood it from DIBP site as following. Please confirm or reply my doubts in each point:
> 
> 1.	Document to prove identity
> Is it fine if I provide my passport as an identity document?
> Or my national identity card from home country?
> Or my resident card from my country of current residence?
> 
> 2.	Skills assessment
> I hope there will be a field in application form where they will ask to mention the assessing authority (in my case ACS) and the date and assessment id which I received from ACS result.
> 
> 3.	Age
> I will provide my passport
> 
> 4.	English language skills
> There will be a field in application form where I will provide my test details
> 
> 5.	Skilled employment
> Will not the ACS assessment work here automatically?
> Since my company doesn’t provide a reference letter, I provided the statutory declaration by my Manager attested by the Mayor of the city where we work at present. Shall I present the same?
> 
> 6.	Qualifications
> Again, will not the ACS assessment work here automatically?
> Is it sufficient if I provide my mark sheets of every semester and degree.
> 
> Thanks.


Can someone please reply?


----------



## tmohan

GUNBUN said:


> 1. band 6+ English, same SOL, positive skill assessment
> 2. unfortunately, at 65 the last known invite dates back from Aug-16. so no chance here.
> 
> Many 65 points people (like me) have upgraded to 70 and everyone trying to do so.
> 
> I suggest to increase your points if you are aiming 189.
> 
> GunBun


Thank you for helping me with my query..trying to upgrade my points with spouse skills
I wanted to check regarding spouse assessment...only skills Positive is enough to claim 5 points ofcourse including english scores and age but in regards to the assessment do we need any minimum years also for him/her or just 'skills are suitable' should be good enough to go ahead and number of years doesnt matter?


----------



## ngenhit

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you don't mind and is okay with you, can you let me know the domain name of the email id which you got the invitation from? Just wanted to add those domains into my safe senders list.
> 
> Kindly advise.


Though this is a trivial issue, email is : [email protected] . It will not go into spam if you are on gmail/outlook/yahoo.


----------



## dilanjan

I am a 65 pointer (189). DOE is 6th Oct 2016
Will I get an invite? when the 70 pointers queue is finished.


----------



## ngenhit

dilanjan said:


> I am a 65 pointer (189). DOE is 6th Oct 2016
> Will I get an invite? when the 70 pointers queue is finished.



Could take a really long time. 65 pointer queue is pending since August `16. That is 2 months of 65 pointers before yours

Logically, your EOI won't reach the top in this cycle year. Can't you improve English score?


----------



## dilanjan

ngenhit said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 65 pointer (189). DOE is 6th Oct 2016
> Will I get an invite? when the 70 pointers queue is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could take a really long time. 65 pointer queue is pending since August `16. That is 2 months of 65 pointers before yours
> 
> Logically, your EOI won't reach the top in this cycle year. Can't you improve English score?
Click to expand...

 thanks for your reply. Yes I need to try for PTE . I have done enough IELTS rounds for that 10 points


----------



## GUNBUN

tmohan said:


> Thank you for helping me with my query..trying to upgrade my points with spouse skills
> I wanted to check regarding spouse assessment...only skills Positive is enough to claim 5 points ofcourse including english scores and age but in regards to the assessment do we need any minimum years also for him/her or just 'skills are suitable' should be good enough to go ahead and number of years doesnt matter?



For claiming partner points, your spouse need to have just a positive assessment. his/her relevant no. of experience awarded by assessment authority makes no sense to your i.e. primary applicants points breakup.

So you will benefit by 5 points.

GunBun


----------



## insider580

GUNBUN said:


> For claiming partner points, your spouse need to have just a positive assessment. his/her relevant no. of experience awarded by assessment authority makes no sense to your i.e. primary applicants points breakup.
> 
> So you will benefit by 5 points.
> 
> GunBun


So to claim 5 points, all you need is partner's positive assessment even if she / he has 2.5 years of experience in a specific field. How much is min language score required?


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

*Received ITA from Victoria*

Hi Everyone, 

I am have been following this thread for more than a month. I have 65 points for 189 and +5 for state sponsorship. After reading so many posts and threads, i wasn't very hopeful about the invite. Some how, i have received Victoria state sponsorship, on 70 points. 

Below is my point break up :
language : 10 Points
Experience : 15 Points
Age : 25 points 
Education :15 Points

Thanks for all of the information, that people share here. I need help what are next steps after receiving ITA from state. If anyone can give in detail pointers, that would be helpful.


----------



## insider580

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am have been following this thread for more than a month. I have 65 points for 189 and +5 for state sponsorship. After reading so many posts and threads, i wasn't very hopeful about the invite. Some how, i have received Victoria state sponsorship, on 70 points.
> 
> Below is my point break up :
> language : 10 Points
> Experience : 15 Points
> Age : 25 points
> Education :15 Points
> 
> Thanks for all of the information, that people share here. I need help what are next steps after receiving ITA from state. If anyone can give in detail pointers, that would be helpful.


Congrats mate. Are you system analyst or business analyst? And what was your lodge date?


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

I am system analyst.. My eoi date is 6th sept 2017


----------



## insider580

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I am system analyst.. My eoi date is 6th sept 2017


That's encouraging sign. I am also in same profession and hope to get invite soon from Victoria. I also have same score as yours.


----------



## insider580

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am have been following this thread for more than a month. I have 65 points for 189 and +5 for state sponsorship. After reading so many posts and threads, i wasn't very hopeful about the invite. Some how, i have received Victoria state sponsorship, on 70 points.
> 
> Below is my point break up :
> language : 10 Points
> Experience : 15 Points
> Age : 25 points
> Education :15 Points
> 
> Thanks for all of the information, that people share here. I need help what are next steps after receiving ITA from state. If anyone can give in detail pointers, that would be helpful.


Any one else also received an invite from Victoria?


----------



## dilanjan

insider580 said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am have been following this thread for more than a month. I have 65 points for 189 and +5 for state sponsorship. After reading so many posts and threads, i wasn't very hopeful about the invite. Some how, i have received Victoria state sponsorship, on 70 points.
> 
> Below is my point break up :
> language : 10 Points
> Experience : 15 Points
> Age : 25 points
> Education :15 Points
> 
> Thanks for all of the information, that people share here. I need help what are next steps after receiving ITA from state. If anyone can give in detail pointers, that would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else also received an invite from Victoria?
Click to expand...

 same score. But no sign from my agent need to chk with them tomorrow


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Finally got visual confirmation!! I too have received my invite!
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief!




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiz

Hi guys I need help to decide whether I can apply under this category, my current role is described as senior information security specialist, but it?s not very technical and more into compliance with regard to isae 3402, bcms, internal audits, liasoning with external auditors for compliance, policy and procedures , I have external certifications in iso 27001, CISA, iso 22301, can I apply under this category or should I look into business analyst or quality assurance engineer, I have been struggling with this for quite some time and none of the consultants can also give me a clear picture, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mr. Haider

*No invitation on 70 points (261111)*

Hello Guys,

Congratulations to those who received the Invitations for 190 from Victoria.

I am very surprised that how come I didn't get the invitation whereas my DOE was 29/06/2017 for ICT BA (261111) with 65 points (excluding state nomination). My points breakup is as below.

language : 10 Points
Experience : 15 Points
Age : 25 points 
Education :15 Points
State Nomination(190): 5
TOTAL Points: 70

Please suggest what could be the possible reason or what should I do in this situation? It makes me very upset. Looking for advice from gurus. 

Regards,
Baidi


----------



## Rmarw

I guess 189 considers 261111 and 261112 as the same category, however states treat them separately, Is that the case guys? As I see 65+5 system analyst gets invites for VIC but me being 70+5 in BA still waiting for invite from states as well. Can there be any other reason for not getting invites?


----------



## churek

Just received ITA from NSW. 

Points and timeline in my signature.


----------



## benisrael

churek said:


> Just received ITA from NSW.
> 
> Points and timeline in my signature.


Am I missing something? You only have 65 points in total. But right below that you have mentioned 70 and 75 (state sponsored).


----------



## churek

benisrael said:


> Am I missing something? You only have 65 points in total. But right below that you have mentioned 70 and 75 (state sponsored).


Forgot to include the +5pts spouse. Sorry.


----------



## benisrael

Hi All,

This is a generic question, but a very important one if you think your EOI might get carry forwarded to next year i.e. June 2018

Let's take the worst case scenario and assume BA is removed from the occupation list, what happens to the eligible 70 & 75 point EOIs that were submitted until May 2018?

Any idea?


----------



## benisrael

churek said:


> Forgot to include the +5pts spouse. Sorry.


Isn't it wonderful to get invited the very next week? It must feel good. 

I am curious if any BAs get invited by NSW/Victoria like that.


----------



## Neo_R

Dear friends

My wife's surname is blank in her passport and her first name has two names

Surname : Blank

First name: RUHANI JAIN

We are currently in the UK, when I filled my UK visa we used to fill Ruhani Jain in both first and last name fields. Nobody questioned and us we got the visa quite smoothly. But when we applied for the job, bank accounts, Schengen visa we used to give ruhani as the first name and jain as the last name. It still worked smoothly .

So my question is should I have to fill Ruhani Jain as the first and last name ( like how I filled in my UK visa) in the Australian visa application as well or should I have to fill Ruhani Jain as the last name and leave the first name blank. Then post getting the visa, should I have to apply for name split in the Indian embassy in Australia ( I read this in one of the posts). 

OR Any other thoughts and suggestions which you have seen in any of the cases.

Thanks
Neo


----------



## dilanjan

Guys,

For PTE- A will they give points for the average score for all 4 modules? or for individual modules?

Eg: if I need to score 20 point for language do I need to get over 80 for all the four PTE modules or do I need to get only an average of 80 for all 4 modules


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

dilanjan said:


> Guys,
> 
> For PTE- A will they give points for the average score for all 4 modules? or for individual modules?
> 
> Eg: if I need to score 20 point for language do I need to get over 80 for all the four PTE modules or do I need to get only an average of 80 for all 4 modules


You need to score in individual module..

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

niraj.deshmukh said:


> You need to score in individual module..
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


what is the best place to practice PTE


----------



## catchpaul

Congratulations and all the best on the next steps
By the way, you have mentioned that you received the NSW invite on 20-Oct. When did you submit the documentation to NSW for approval ?

Regards




churek said:


> Forgot to include the +5pts spouse. Sorry.


----------



## churek

catchpaul said:


> Congratulations and all the best on the next steps
> By the way, you have mentioned that you received the NSW invite on 20-Oct. When did you submit the documentation to NSW for approval ?
> 
> Regards


Oct 20 also.


----------



## catchpaul

Hi

It depends on how confident you are. If you are very comfortable in English, you could check out the PTE training and sample tests on YouTube. E2Learning.com has some very good videos with good tips as well. Quite a few practice tests are available as well. If you think you need help, you could join a training centre near your place. 

Regards




dilanjan said:


> what is the best place to practice PTE


----------



## Rmarw

churek said:


> Just received ITA from NSW.
> 
> Points and timeline in my signature.


Hi could you provide your points break up and DOE and job code, somehow I can see your signature.


----------



## Nav2018

Hi guys,Please help me. 
My wife is a computer science graduate ,who passed out in 2015.But she has no work experience.Can anyone please tell me whether she can apply PR through Engineers Australia???
Her sister waiting for Australian citizenship(6 months more).
Age-25 (30 points),
work exp- 0 (0 points)
pte - not attempted (aiming for 20 points)
education - Bachelors( 10 points)


----------



## churek

Rmarw said:


> Hi could you provide your points break up and DOE and job code, somehow I can see your signature.


Code: 261112 Systems Analyst
Age: 25 points
Degree: 15 points
PTE-A: 10 points
Experience: 15 points
Spouse: 5 points
Visa 189: 70 points (EOI: Oct 16, 2017)
Visa 190: 75 points (EOI: Oct 16, 2017)
NSW Invite: Oct 20, 2017
NSW Application: Oct 20, 2017
NSW Approved: Nov 13, 2017


----------



## rohan19

Hi Guys, 

New to this forum, applying for job code:261111 ICT Business Analyst and as per my calculations I should get 70 points (Age: 30 pts | Eng: 20 pts | Edu: 15 pts | Exp: 5 pts) for 189. 

If ICT BA profile is removed from the list in June/July 2018 but I have lodged my application before that what implications will it have on my application?


----------



## andreyx108b

churek said:


> Just received ITA from NSW.
> 
> Points and timeline in my signature.


Congrats Cheburek!


----------



## dirkemeert

Hi All, 
I would be thankful if someone could reply this:
Last week I had received the correspondence from Victoria that I can apply for visa nomination on their website with in 14 days. Could someone please explain the process?

Do I need to pay the visa fee now while applying on their website?
Do I need to submit all the documents now? I don't have all the documents ready yet.

Thank you.


----------



## Neo_R

HI Mate,

AS far as I know, what you have got is the pre-invite.

For this, you might be paying 300 AUD if outside Australia. some documents which you are asked to submit as part of their website.

They will take those documents and verify at their end ( 4-6 six weeks). Then they will send you an invite your EOI portal.

only then your status will change from submitted to invited in your EOI page. So at that point, you have accepted and pay the actual visa fee of 3670 aud and so on.

So now dont waste time and start applying as per their instruction. This is what I have learnt from other people 

Whats your job code and timeline provide all those details. People here will also help you. If I have missed anything.



dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> I would be thankful if someone could reply this:
> Last week I had received the correspondence from Victoria that I can apply for visa nomination on their website with in 14 days. Could someone please explain the process?
> 
> Do I need to pay the visa fee now while applying on their website?
> Do I need to submit all the documents now? I don't have all the documents ready yet.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## dirkemeert

Neo_R said:


> HI Mate,
> 
> AS far as I know, what you have got is the pre-invite.
> 
> For this, you might be paying 300 AUD if outside Australia. some documents which you are asked to submit as part of their website.
> 
> They will take those documents and verify at their end ( 4-6 six weeks). Then they will send you an invite your EOI portal.
> 
> only then your status will change from submitted to invited in your EOI page. So at that point, you have accepted and pay the actual visa fee of 3670 aud and so on.
> 
> So now dont waste time and start applying as per their instruction. This is what I have learnt from other people
> 
> Whats your job code and timeline provide all those details. People here will also help you. If I have missed anything.


Thanks for the reply!
Could you please also tell:
1. once I get the invite, will it be part of any invitation round or they will invite outside rounds.
2. Once I get the invite, how much time will I have to submit the visa application? 

I applied with 70+5 points on 6th November and got the response from them on the same day  I don't know if it is nirmal or exceptional.

Thanks!


----------



## Neo_R

*query*

Hi Mate,

Did you get Pre invite or actual invite on your EOI page? Please confirm.

This is really a positive sign. 




ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am have been following this thread for more than a month. I have 65 points for 189 and +5 for state sponsorship. After reading so many posts and threads, i wasn't very hopeful about the invite. Some how, i have received Victoria state sponsorship, on 70 points.
> 
> Below is my point break up :
> language : 10 Points
> Experience : 15 Points
> Age : 25 points
> Education :15 Points
> 
> Thanks for all of the information, that people share here. I need help what are next steps after receiving ITA from state. If anyone can give in detail pointers, that would be helpful.


----------



## dirkemeert

Neo_R said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Did you get Pre invite or actual invite on your EOI page? Please confirm.
> 
> This is really a positive sign.


I think it should be called pre-invite.

Subject of the correspondence is: Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination

_Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination
The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office. Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claims that were in your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation_.

I don't think they will invite on the same day of applying  I'm new to the terminologies used here.

Thanks.


----------



## dilanjan

what is the scores we need to get for PTE in order to get 20 points for Language in point scheme?


----------



## insider580

dilanjan said:


> what is the scores we need to get for PTE in order to get 20 points for Language in point scheme?


79+ in all modules


----------



## andreyx108b

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> I would be thankful if someone could reply this:
> Last week I had received the correspondence from Victoria that I can apply for visa nomination on their website with in 14 days. Could someone please explain the process?
> 
> Do I need to pay the visa fee now while applying on their website?
> Do I need to submit all the documents now? I don't have all the documents ready yet.
> 
> Thank you.




It is invitation to apply for nomination, go to victoria web site and go through the process there. You will not pay the visa fee at this stage. I am not too sure if VIC has application fee for nomination as NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_R

Can you provide your job code and timeline, please

If you have received your invite via email and not seen in the EOI page then it's pre invite.

190 is subject to the state it won't part of the invitation rounds.




dirkemeert said:


> Neo_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Mate,
> 
> AS far as I know, what you have got is the pre-invite.
> 
> For this, you might be paying 300 AUD if outside Australia. some documents which you are asked to submit as part of their website.
> 
> They will take those documents and verify at their end ( 4-6 six weeks). Then they will send you an invite your EOI portal.
> 
> only then your status will change from submitted to invited in your EOI page. So at that point, you have accepted and pay the actual visa fee of 3670 aud and so on.
> 
> So now dont waste time and start applying as per their instruction. This is what I have learnt from other people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your job code and timeline provide all those details. People here will also help you. If I have missed anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> Could you please also tell:
> 1. once I get the invite, will it be part of any invitation round or they will invite outside rounds.
> 2. Once I get the invite, how much time will I have to submit the visa application?
> 
> I applied with 70+5 points on 6th November and got the response from them on the same day  I don't know if it is nirmal or exceptional.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## dilanjan

when will be the next Invitation round?


----------



## dirkemeert

Neo_R said:


> Can you provide your job code and timeline, please
> 
> If you have received your invite via email and not seen in the EOI page then it's pre invite.
> 
> 190 is subject to the state it won't part of the invitation rounds.


Thanks.

My job code is 261112 - System Analyst

Points break up-
Age: 25 (turned 33 a month before else could have got 189 invite quickly!)
Experience: 10 (ACS deducted 4 years)
Education: 15
English: 20

189 EOI: 1 Nov 2017
190 EOI (Victoria): 6 Nov 2017
Received pre-invite from Victoria on 6 Nov 2017. 

I got an e-mail from skillselect that there is a correspondence on skillselect for my EOI. And it was only on skillselect EOI, I got this letter. But I think it's pre-invite only and now I have to submit it on Victoria state site. And I checked there is no fee as mentioned there


----------



## SGtoAUS18

Hello,

I have received a pre-invite from NSW expiring this friday.
My EOI date is 24/08 with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190.

I am confused as i believe i can get 189 in 2nd round of December. there is only 29 days of backlog.

How fast NSW processes applications? 
Also can anyone help with sample BA format for NSW?

Regards,
KM
261111
189 - 70
190 -75
EOi - 24/08


----------



## aussiedream87

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Could you please also tell:
> 1. once I get the invite, will it be part of any invitation round or they will invite outside rounds.
> 2. Once I get the invite, how much time will I have to submit the visa application?
> 
> I applied with 70+5 points on 6th November and got the response from them on the same day  I don't know if it is nirmal or exceptional.
> 
> Thanks!


Did u say u got an invite from Vic? If yes, then you dont need to pay 300AUD and its applicable for NSW for now. Correct me if I am wrong.

1. You will be invited but not part of invite rounds as this is 190 SS.
2. You will have 60 days including weekends before you file your case by uploading documents and paying your fee.


----------



## aussiedream87

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from NSW expiring this friday.
> My EOI date is 24/08 with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190.
> 
> I am confused as i believe i can get 189 in 2nd round of December. there is only 29 days of backlog.
> 
> How fast NSW processes applications?
> Also can anyone help with sample BA format for NSW?
> 
> Regards,
> KM
> 261111
> 189 - 70
> 190 -75
> EOi - 24/08


My suggestion is to go ahead with your NSW pre-invite as you already have it and what if 189 invites delay and you end up loosing a precious invite.


----------



## aussiedream87

dilanjan said:


> when will be the next Invitation round?


we have to wait for skillselect to update the information.


----------



## ngenhit

aussiedream87 said:


> we have to wait for skillselect to update the information.


I received this email today from SkillSelect:


" 
At this time, the SkillSelect round was run on the 9th November and the Department expects to run the next round on 22nd November. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change.

The Department endeavours to provide updated round information as soon as possible. This can often be delayed as reliance is on other areas of the Department to publish this information on our webpage. Information regarding the invitation round run on 18 October will be made available on the Departments website in due course. 


"


----------



## julligan

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from NSW expiring this friday.
> My EOI date is 24/08 with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190.
> 
> I am confused as i believe i can get 189 in 2nd round of December. there is only 29 days of backlog.
> 
> How fast NSW processes applications?
> Also can anyone help with sample BA format for NSW?
> 
> Regards,
> KM
> 261111
> 189 - 70
> 190 -75
> EOi - 24/08


Getting a 189 invitation is getting tougher every round. I would not hesitate with a 190 invittation. You commit to live 2 years and then you decide where to live.


----------



## aussiedream87

ngenhit said:


> I received this email today from SkillSelect:
> 
> 
> "
> At this time, the SkillSelect round was run on the 9th November and the Department expects to run the next round on 22nd November. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change.
> 
> The Department endeavours to provide updated round information as soon as possible. This can often be delayed as reliance is on other areas of the Department to publish this information on our webpage. Information regarding the invitation round run on 18 October will be made available on the Departments website in due course.
> 
> 
> "



Thats good news. Thanks for sharing this across.


----------



## aabukar

Hi my friends, is it possible to submit more than one 190 application at the same time? I.e for both Victoria and NSW ? Thx


----------



## aussiedream87

aabukar said:


> Hi my friends, is it possible to submit more than one 190 application at the same time? I.e for both Victoria and NSW ? Thx


Yes you can


----------



## insider580

I have created a whatsapp group only dedicated for System and Business Analysts who have lodged their EOI. Any one interested, can drop private message with their number, i will add them to the group


----------



## aabukar

*9 Nov round results*

Dears, 
I was checking the immitracker and found that the latest invite was sent on 9-Nov round was sent to a user who submitted EOI 70 points with date of effect 27-7-2017, did anybody in the forum received an invite with a later date ?

Thanks 
Areej


----------



## aabukar

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes you can


Thanks alot, can you please advise how ? my agent told me i can't since i have submitted EOI 189 and EOI 190 (Vic) through skillselect. 

Best Regards
Areej


----------



## ndhankher

Dear Friends,

I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.

I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.

Appreciate your response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dilanjan

DIBP site is updated with 18th Oct results


----------



## benisrael

rohan19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to this forum, applying for job code:261111 ICT Business Analyst and as per my calculations I should get 70 points (Age: 30 pts | Eng: 20 pts | Edu: 15 pts | Exp: 5 pts) for 189.
> 
> *If ICT BA profile is removed from the list in June/July 2018 but I have lodged my application before that what implications will it have on my application?*


I would very much appreciate a reply on this.


----------



## GUNBUN

ndhankher said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.
> 
> I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I have compiled a word document based on the inputs from our respected EF members like - Sultan Azam, Vikas Chandra, and AUDream2017. Thanks to senior members for sharing this.

For you & all other people who have received an invite - we can refer this doc apart from the DIBP website.

Glad to announce that even I have received an invite in last round at 75 points.

GunBun


----------



## catchpaul

Hi

The document is very good. Thanks a lot
I would suggest to post this is an independent post so that it is easier to locate

Thanks once again

Cheers




GUNBUN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have compiled a word document based on the inputs from our respected EF members like - Sultan Azam, Vikas Chandra, and AUDream2017. Thanks to senior members for sharing this.
> 
> For you & all other people who have received an invite - we can refer this doc apart from the DIBP website.
> 
> Glad to announce that even I have received an invite in last round at 75 points.
> 
> GunBun


----------



## aysantosh_3121

*Aerospace Degree - Business Analytics Work Ex in Pharma - Will my Work Ex. count ?*

Hi Guys,

Need some help on the work ex eligibility 

A quick brief on my back ground 

Bachelors & Masters: Aerospace Engineering (2005 - 2011)
Work Ex: Business Analyst - Pharma Company (4 yrs) 
Consultant - Healthcare Consulting Company (1 yr)
Team Lead - Data Analytics Company (1.5 yr)

Does my work ex fit into the ICT Business Analyst Role ?

If so, would there be any deduction on my work ex years ?

Thank You
Santosh


----------



## aussiedream87

aabukar said:


> Thanks alot, can you please advise how ? my agent told me i can't since i have submitted EOI 189 and EOI 190 (Vic) through skillselect.
> 
> Best Regards
> Areej


The process is same as you filled 190. I guess u applied for NSW under 190 so similarly u have to go by creating one for Vic. but, make you dont choose 189 as its already filed.


----------



## aussiedream87

benisrael said:


> I would very much appreciate a reply on this.


Either u need to redo ACS with other occupation closed to BA/SA or apply under 190 to sates which allow u to apply.


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

Hi everyone, i have received a pre invite from victoria at 70 points.i have 2 questions: 
1) does this pre invite ensures.. That i would get an ITA?? Or what is its significance? 
2) how much time does it usually takes to get an ITA after submitting the required docs for pre invite?


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

I got pre invite from Victoria


----------



## dilanjan

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I got pre invite from Victoria


Please state your Points break up


----------



## aussiedream87

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Hi everyone, i have received a pre invite from victoria at 70 points.i have 2 questions:
> 1) does this pre invite ensures.. That i would get an ITA?? Or what is its significance?
> 2) how much time does it usually takes to get an ITA after submitting the required docs for pre invite?


1. Well it does not confirm that but, most/all of them got their ITA's that I know of.
2. cant confirm that but eta is 2-12 weeks.


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

dilanjan said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got pre invite from Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> Please state your Points break up
Click to expand...

 points break up :
Eng : 10
Exp :15
Edu : 15
Age :25
5 state sponsorship


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

aussiedream87 said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i have received a pre invite from victoria at 70 points.i have 2 questions:
> 1) does this pre invite ensures.. That i would get an ITA?? Or what is its significance?
> 2) how much time does it usually takes to get an ITA after submitting the required docs for pre invite?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well it does not confirm that but, most/all of them got their ITA's that I know of.
> 2. cant confirm that but eta is 2-12 weeks.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response..that means i have to wait with no time frame.


----------



## raghavs

Skillselect Oct 18 results announced - 18 October Invitation rounds

Next invitation on 22 Nov - 700 invites.


----------



## aabukar

aabukar said:


> Dears,
> I was checking the immitracker and found that the latest invite was sent on 9-Nov round was sent to a user who submitted EOI 70 points with date of effect 27-7-2017, did anybody in the forum received an invite with a later date ?
> 
> Thanks
> Areej


I highly appreciate your feedback on this 
Thanks


----------



## Rmarw

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got pre invite from Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> Please state your Points break up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> points break up :
> Eng : 10
> Exp :15
> Edu : 15
> Age :25
> 5 state sponsorship
Click to expand...

Hi Ashish, what is your job code? Is it 261111 or 261112, also what is your DOE?


----------



## reyno_obrien

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I got pre invite from Victoria


Congratulations!!! this is just the beginning 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 16th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## catchpaul

Hi

Has anyone got the ITA from NSW for 261111 (pre-invites received on or after 20-Oct) ?

Regards
Paul Edwards


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

Rmarw said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got pre invite from Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> Please state your Points break up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> points break up :
> Eng : 10
> Exp :15
> Edu : 15
> Age :25
> 5 state sponsorship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ashish, what is your job code? Is it 261111 or 261112, also what is your DOE?
Click to expand...

 i am system analyst


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

Hi i have received a mail from victoria to provide answers to below questions: 

1) Why you would prefer to be nominated by victoria rather than new south wales? 

2) your professional prospects in victoria than other states?

Does any one has answered similar questions before? 
Can someone guide me with some pointers what should i write. 
Need urgent help


----------



## insider580

aabukar said:


> aabukar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears,
> I was checking the immitracker and found that the latest invite was sent on 9-Nov round was sent to a user who submitted EOI 70 points with date of effect 27-7-2017, did anybody in the forum received an invite with a later date ?
> 
> Thanks
> Areej
> 
> 
> 
> I highly appreciate your feedback on this
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I doubt 65 pointers will get an invite in SA profession specially those who lodged EOI in last 3 to 6 months. Anyone who lodged before this period can be little hopeful.


----------



## molaboy

insider580 said:


> I doubt 65 pointers will get an invite in SA profession specially those who lodged EOI in last 3 to 6 months. Anyone who lodged before this period can be little hopeful.


what is your basis?

if SA you meant 261112, there is actually a 65 pointer (w/o SS) who with 1st July DOE got invited last month and the last one we heard is a 70 pointer with 1st Nov DOE invited this round.. meaning the backlog is from July to current for 65 pointers and below and no backlog for 70 pointers and above.

just my 2cents and not for argument, just another hopeful thats all.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Has anyone with 65 points received a pre invite from Vic or NSW?


----------



## reyno_obrien

Lodged the Visa application on 16th Nov, 2017. All documents uploaded including Medicals and PCC today 17th Nov, 2017. Waiting period starts now! :fingerscrossed:


*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## insider580

molaboy said:


> what is your basis?
> 
> if SA you meant 261112, there is actually a 65 pointer (w/o SS) who with 1st July DOE got invited last month and the last one we heard is a 70 pointer with 1st Nov DOE invited this round.. meaning the backlog is from July to current for 65 pointers and below and no backlog for 70 pointers and above.
> 
> just my 2cents and not for argument, just another hopeful thats all.


Basis on the information i read on the forum !! As far as i know, last time 65 pointer in System Analyst got invite was Aug 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

I wonder who came up with a phrase “pre-invite”?) 

One being invited to apply for state nomination, invited. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plagenor

261111 ict business analyst 
Doe 1 Nov
Points
189 70
190 75

Age 30
Study 20
English 10
Py 5
Partner 5
Total 70

Can anyone tell me if i have chance for 190 nsw?????
If yes how soon

261111 ict business analyst 
Doe 1 Nov
Points
189 70
190 75

Age 30
Study 20
English 10
Py 5
Partner 5
Total 70


----------



## insider580

plagenor said:


> 261111 ict business analyst
> Doe 1 Nov
> Points
> 189 70
> 190 75
> 
> Age 30
> Study 20
> English 10
> Py 5
> Partner 5
> Total 70
> 
> Can anyone tell me if i have chance for 190 nsw?????
> If yes how soon
> 
> 261111 ict business analyst
> Doe 1 Nov
> Points
> 189 70
> 190 75
> 
> Age 30
> Study 20
> English 10
> Py 5
> Partner 5
> Total 70


Should not take very long time


----------



## plagenor

insider580 said:


> Should not take very long time


What abt 189 invite
When was last time 70 pointer invited 261111

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## FFacs

plagenor said:


> What abt 189 invite
> When was last time 70 pointer invited 261111
> 
> SENIOR MEMBER


Every two weeks. Backlog is something like 3-4 months.


----------



## FFacs

molaboy said:


> what is your basis?
> 
> if SA you meant 261112, there is actually a 65 pointer (w/o SS) who with 1st July DOE got invited last month and the last one we heard is a 70 pointer with 1st Nov DOE invited this round.. meaning the backlog is from July to current for 65 pointers and below and no backlog for 70 pointers and above.
> 
> just my 2cents and not for argument, just another hopeful thats all.


Hang on, you're saying that someone with 65 points got a 189 invite on 2611xx recently? That's just not true, if so. And the most recent 70 pointer inivted last round was near end July 2017.


----------



## plagenor

FFacs said:


> Hang on, you're saying that someone with 65 points got a 189 invite on 2611xx recently? That's just not true, if so. And the most recent 70 pointer inivted last round was near end July 2017.


Confused &#55357;&#56853;
Last 70 pointer was invited 27 07 2017
Lets assume 22 nov it will be 27 08 2017
Nos chance 65 would have got invited 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## plagenor

molaboy said:


> what is your basis?
> 
> if SA you meant 261112, there is actually a 65 pointer (w/o SS) who with 1st July DOE got invited last month and the last one we heard is a 70 pointer with 1st Nov DOE invited this round.. meaning the backlog is from July to current for 65 pointers and below and no backlog for 70 pointers and above.
> 
> just my 2cents and not for argument, just another hopeful thats all.


Source of information for 70 pointer of nov doe got invited? 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## insider580

FFacs said:


> Hang on, you're saying that someone with 65 points got a 189 invite on 2611xx recently? That's just not true, if so. And the most recent 70 pointer inivted last round was near end July 2017.


True !! i doubt any 65 pointer got invite in System Analyst profession


----------



## dilanjan

insider580 said:


> True !! i doubt any 65 pointer got invite in System Analyst profession


None of the 65 pointers were invited in 2017/2018 year, on which the invitation round started from 12th July 2017 under 189 category.

Still there is a considerable 70 pointers queue for Augst/Sep/Oct and November (according to myimmitracker). Until that backlog get cleared none of the 65 pointers will get invitations for 189.

the last 65 pointer who got invited was in 07-Aug-2016 (DOE), which means there is a backlog of 65 pointers from Aug-2016 (waiting for the invitations).

with the current phase of invitations 22nd Nov, 6th Dec,20th Dec and most probably the first round in Jan 2018, will be utilized for the clearance of 70 pointer queue.

If things go in a smooth phase ( which has not happened so far ) the starting point for 65 pointer queue will be the 2nd round of Jan or 1st round Feb 2018 , which will start from the Aug-2016 DOE 65 pointer.


But for 2017/2018 year there will be only 11 invitation rounds to go for BA and SA, (assuming that they issue only 78 invites for BA and SA per round) 

(1574-702) / 78 = 11

which means the 1574 quota for SA and BA will finish at the end of April 2018 round.

So there is a very little hope for 65 pointers. (bitter truth), because when the 70 pointer queue get cleared most of the EOIs of 65 pointers who completed 2 years in the skill select system will automatically expired and removed from system.


I am also a 65 pointer with DOE in 6th Oct 2016.


----------



## plagenor

dilanjan said:


> None of the 65 pointers were invited in 2017/2018 year, on which the invitation round started from 12th July 2017 under 189 category.
> 
> Still there is a considerable 70 pointers queue for Augst/Sep/Oct and November (according to myimmitracker). Until that backlog get cleared none of the 65 pointers will get invitations for 189.
> 
> the last 65 pointer who got invited was in 07-Aug-2016 (DOE), which means there is a backlog of 65 pointers from Aug-2016 (waiting for the invitations).
> 
> with the current phase of invitations 22nd Nov, 6th Dec,20th Dec and most probably the first round in Jan 2018, will be utilized for the clearance of 70 pointer queue.
> 
> If things go in a smooth phase ( which has not happened so far ) the starting point for 65 pointer queue will be the 2nd round of Jan or 1st round Feb 2018 , which will start from the Aug-2016 DOE 65 pointer.
> 
> 
> But for 2017/2018 year there will be only 11 invitation rounds to go for BA and SA, (assuming that they issue only 78 invites for BA and SA per round)
> 
> (1574-702) / 78 = 11
> 
> which means the 1574 quota for SA and BA will finish at the end of April 2018 round.
> 
> So there is a very little hope for 65 pointers. (bitter truth), because when the 70 pointer queue get cleared most of the EOIs of 65 pointers who completed 2 years in the skill select system will automatically expired and removed from system.
> 
> 
> I am also a 65 pointer with DOE in 6th Oct 2016.


Can u tell for sure all 70 pointer will be cleared before April???


<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> Can u tell for sure all 70 pointer will be cleared before April???
> 
> 
> SENIOR MEMBER


Huge backlog will clear, but for Dec, Jan, Feb,March another 70 pointers will be added but will not be a huge queue

But after that again it will build up in large scale as the Quota will finish on April 2018. 

From April to July another huge back log will build up for 70 and 75 pointers

Safest option is to increase the points, (which we all lazy to do through PTE or IELTS)


----------



## plagenor

dilanjan said:


> Huge backlog will clear, but for Dec, Jan, Feb,March another 70 pointers will be added but will not be a huge queue
> 
> But after that again it will build up in large scale as the Quota will finish on April 2018.
> 
> From April to July another huge back log will build up for 70 and 75 pointers
> 
> Safest option is to increase the points, (which we all lazy to do through PTE or IELTS)


If for dec jan feb another 70 pointer will be added
As far as i have done my research each month 15 new 70 pointers are added
In every round 70 people get invited

So i think 60 more 70 pointer will be added 
And each round 40 70 pointer will be cleared what u think? 


<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## plagenor

dilanjan said:


> Huge backlog will clear, but for Dec, Jan, Feb,March another 70 pointers will be added but will not be a huge queue
> 
> But after that again it will build up in large scale as the Quota will finish on April 2018.
> 
> From April to July another huge back log will build up for 70 and 75 pointers
> 
> Safest option is to increase the points, (which we all lazy to do through PTE or IELTS)


Whats your points breakdown
Its really hard that ur waiting for oct 2016

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> Whats your points breakdown
> Its really hard that ur waiting for oct 2016
> 
> SENIOR MEMBER


Age :25
Language :10
Education :15
Experience :15

Total : 65 (189) 70(190)


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> If for dec jan feb another 70 pointer will be added
> As far as i have done my research each month 15 new 70 pointers are added
> In every round 70 people get invited
> 
> So i think 60 more 70 pointer will be added
> And each round 40 70 pointer will be cleared what u think?
> 
> 
> SENIOR MEMBER


For 70 pointers, I don't see any issue, the issue here is for the 65 pointers, whose EOI get expire due to the accumulation of 70 and 75 pointers.


----------



## plagenor

dilanjan said:


> For 70 pointers, I don't see any issue, the issue here is for the 65 pointers, whose EOI get expire due to the accumulation of 70 and 75 pointers.


Thats really sad and frustrating to hear
Eoi. Getting expired is not applicant s fault 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## thakurajay17

dilanjan said:


> Huge backlog will clear, but for Dec, Jan, Feb,March another 70 pointers will be added but will not be a huge queue
> 
> But after that again it will build up in large scale as the Quota will finish on April 2018.
> 
> From April to July another huge back log will build up for 70 and 75 pointers
> 
> Safest option is to increase the points, (which we all lazy to do through PTE or IELTS)


If EOI will be expired is this mean paid fees will be non refundable or can we use the same in re submission of EOI?


----------



## plagenor

thakurajay17 said:


> If EOI will be expired is this mean paid fees will be non refundable or can we use the same in re submission of EOI?


Eoi has no fees its free

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## plagenor

In my research from july to nov 1 there are 45 people of 70 pointer waiting based my immitracker some agents info and all forum combined

Who else think they will be cleared in next round 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## aabukar

insider580 said:


> aabukar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aabukar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears,
> I was checking the immitracker and found that the latest invite was sent on 9-Nov round was sent to a user who submitted EOI 70 points with date of effect 27-7-2017, did anybody in the forum received an invite with a later date ?
> 
> Thanks
> Areej
> 
> 
> 
> I highly appreciate your feedback on this
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt 65 pointers will get an invite in SA profession specially those who lodged EOI in last 3 to 6 months. Anyone who lodged before this period can be little hopeful.
Click to expand...

True i am asking about the 70 pointers what was the DOE cut off date for last rou nd, has anyone in the forum with DOE after 27-july received an invite? 
Thanks


----------



## plagenor

aabukar said:


> True i am asking about the 70 pointers what was the DOE cut off date for last rou nd, has anyone in the forum with DOE after 27-july received an invite?
> Thanks


From july to now 50
70 pointer waiting 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## insider580

Guys - is it fine to create separate EOI for separate states?

Can we do something like below for example:

EOI 1: 190
EOI 2: (189) All states
EOI 3: (189) Victoria
EOI 4: (189) NSW


----------



## raghavs

aabukar said:


> True i am asking about the 70 pointers what was the DOE cut off date for last rou nd, has anyone in the forum with DOE after 27-july received an invite?
> Thanks


My DOE is July 29 - 261111. I did not receive an invite on Nov 9th round.
Hopefully, I should get invite next round unless DIBP throws any new surprises. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> In my research from july to nov 1 there are 45 people of 70 pointer waiting based my immitracker some agents info and all forum combined
> 
> Who else think they will be cleared in next round
> 
> *kaju/moderator*


. Next round will clear 70 pointers up to 10 th Aug DOE.


----------



## molaboy

i also believe that 65 under 189 will be very delayed... that's why im hoping only for the 190 (VIC) invite where 65 (w/o SS) guys have been invited recently.

latest invites based on immitracker for 65 (w/o SS) pointers
- 261111 - DOE 12/10/2017 - ITA 17/10/2017
- 261112 - DOE 01/07/2017 - ITA 15/09/2017

i saw also a 70 (w/o SS) pointers invited almost within a week, but honestly, if I have 70, i rather wait for 189, 190 is pretty much the last resort.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Im hoping my time is near based on the 261112 190 invite mentioned, and if not, i will work on getting another 10 points from PTE after the holidays.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

insider580 said:


> Guys - is it fine to create separate EOI for separate states?
> 
> Can we do something like below for example:
> 
> EOI 1: 190
> EOI 2: (189) All states
> EOI 3: (189) Victoria
> EOI 4: (189) NSW


189 is general/generic skilled migration which covers all states. Its the 190 which is state specific.
So if I understand correctly what you meant above was 
EOI 1: 189
EOI 2: (190) All states
EOI 3: (190) Victoria
EOI 4: (190) NSW

However, suggested that you do not put in an EOI for 190 All states as that would not show you as ready to commit to a state.

Else rest is fine as I advised above.


----------



## plagenor

molaboy said:


> i also believe that 65 under 189 will be very delayed... that's why im hoping only for the 190 (VIC) invite where 65 (w/o SS) guys have been invited recently.
> 
> latest invites based on immitracker for 65 (w/o SS) pointers
> - 261111 - DOE 12/10/2017 - ITA 17/10/2017
> - 261112 - DOE 01/07/2017 - ITA 15/09/2017
> 
> i saw also a 70 (w/o SS) pointers invited almost within a week, but honestly, if I have 70, i rather wait for 189, 190 is pretty much the last resort.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> Im hoping my time is near based on the 261112 190 invite mentioned, and if not, i will work on getting another 10 points from PTE after the holidays.


Can u share a phot0
65+5 pointer got invited recently


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> aabukar said:
> 
> 
> 
> True i am asking about the 70 pointers what was the DOE cut off date for last rou nd, has anyone in the forum with DOE after 27-july received an invite?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> From july to now 50
> 70 pointer waiting
> 
> *kaju/moderator*
Click to expand...

 what's the source?


----------



## plagenor

dilanjan said:


> what's the source?


Immi tracker


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's the source?
> 
> 
> 
> Immi tracker
Click to expand...

 when I filter my immitracker I see 35. My filter is points = 70
Ansco codes 261111 and 261112 status = SUBMITTED


----------



## plagenor

dilanjan said:


> when I filter my immitracker I see 35. My filter is points = 70
> Ansco codes 261111 and 261112 status = SUBMITTED


Check doe date only 50 people waiting from aug to now


----------



## plagenor

Immitracker


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I filter my immitracker I see 35. My filter is points = 70
> Ansco codes 261111 and 261112 status = SUBMITTED
> 
> 
> 
> Check doe date only 50 people waiting from aug to now
Click to expand...

 no the status should be SUBMITTED only. From July 1st to July 27 there are arnd 18 ppl whose status is INVITED.


----------



## bhaskarkumar

Hello friends ..

I am planning to initiate ACS assessment for 261111 - ICT Business analyst but have below questions anyone here can able to help/clarify?

Does my profile will be accepted by ACS without having technical education. But I perform mix of IT, Business and Technology role. Its quite confusing me on how to deal it with..

1. 9+ experience in Hybrid role (Business, Technical (Cloud solutions, CRM), Marketing & Technology)
2. BBM (Marketing)
3. Currently on 457 (ICT Business analyst) 

Appreciate your help guys 

Thanks
Bhaskar


----------



## joshua1729

plagenor said:


> Immitracker


Please keep in mind that immitracker is just a sample, and not the population, and hence using it to estimate the queue density could vary from time to time depending on how many people out of the population use immitracker.


----------



## raheelchagani

molaboy said:


> i also believe that 65 under 189 will be very delayed... that's why im hoping only for the 190 (VIC) invite where 65 (w/o SS) guys have been invited recently.
> 
> latest invites based on immitracker for 65 (w/o SS) pointers
> - 261111 - DOE 12/10/2017 - ITA 17/10/2017
> - 261112 - DOE 01/07/2017 - ITA 15/09/2017
> 
> i saw also a 70 (w/o SS) pointers invited almost within a week, but honestly, if I have 70, i rather wait for 189, 190 is pretty much the last resort.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> Im hoping my time is near based on the 261112 190 invite mentioned, and if not, i will work on getting another 10 points from PTE after the holidays.


Hi,

As you mentioned a person with 65 (w/o SS) points invited by VIC for 261111 with DOE 12/10/2017. What bout those guys who have the same points and EOI is before 12/10/2017.


----------



## molaboy

raheelchagani said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you mentioned a person with 65 (w/o SS) points invited by VIC for 261111 with DOE 12/10/2017. What bout those guys who have the same points and EOI is before 12/10/2017.


if they have the same code, same points and earlier DOE... I would assume they already got invited, this is i believe the logic we are all applying, else we will not be able to somehow predict the coming invite ranges.


----------



## insider580

Immitracker is not an official way of tracking. Not every one is registered to the site


----------



## dirkemeert

dilanjan said:


> . Next round will clear 70 pointers up to 10 th Aug DOE.


I believe it will clear nothing less than till 17th August and in best case it can go up to 28th August. And I'm hoping for latter


----------



## plagenor

dirkemeert said:


> I believe it will clear nothing less than till 17th August and in best case it can go up to 28th August. And I'm hoping for latter


Guys it will clear August and September 70 pointers next round will be 1500 and it will clear October and half November


----------



## dirkemeert

plagenor said:


> Guys it will clear August and September 70 pointers next round will be 1500 and it will clear October and half November


Looks impossible. You are taking immitracker as the full list of applicants. In fact on an average only 1 out of every 5 applicants have informed immitracker. Calculate again considering this.


----------



## SGtoAUS18

Dear xxx

Thank you for your enquiry.

At this time, pro rata numbers for occupations such as ICT Business and Systems Analysts will remain the same for each round. 

The Department manages the ceilings taking into account many factors and as such there may be variations in the number of pro rata invitations offered from one round to another.

Kind regards
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk

Subject: Query on Invitation numbers

Hi, 

With recent decrease in maximum numbers of invites to 700, will there be equivalent decrease in each occupation quota?
Specially for ICT BA (261111) there are 78 invites per month, with this count get decreased as well? 

Appreciate your response on this query.


----------



## dilanjan

Proposed changes to the skilled lists for January 2018 (MLTSSL AND STSOL lists)

Proposed changes to the skilled lists for January 2018 (MLTSSL AND STSOL lists) –
****** **
DIBP will make changes to their skilled lists for 457, company sponsorship and points test applications in January 2018.
****** **
Although this is NOT final, here are the proposed changes –
****** **
****** **
Possible removal from STSOL –
Hair or Beauty Salon Manager
Recruitment Consultant
Building Associate
****** **

Possible addition to STSOL –
University Tutor
Psychotherapist
Property Manager
Real Estate Agent
Real Estate Representative
****** **
NO other changes to MLTSSL or STSOL are proposed at this stage for January 


Source : Home - Iscah


----------



## FFacs

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Dear xxx
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> At this time, pro rata numbers for occupations such as ICT Business and Systems Analysts will remain the same for each round.
> 
> The Department manages the ceilings taking into account many factors and as such there may be variations in the number of pro rata invitations offered from one round to another.
> 
> Kind regards
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> 
> Subject: Query on Invitation numbers
> 
> Hi,
> 
> With recent decrease in maximum numbers of invites to 700, will there be equivalent decrease in each occupation quota?
> Specially for ICT BA (261111) there are 78 invites per month, with this count get decreased as well?
> 
> Appreciate your response on this query.


Also worth noting that 2611xx has one of the "older" queues, so will likely not be affected by the drop in overall invites per round. The 750 invite limit will mostly hit lower scoring skills and non-pro-rata.


----------



## plagenor

FFacs said:


> Also worth noting that 2611xx has one of the "older" queues, so will likely not be affected by the drop in overall invites per round. The 750 invite limit will mostly hit lower scoring skills and non-pro-rata.


70 pointer 261111 doe nov 1 has chance today??


----------



## FFacs

plagenor said:


> 70 pointer 261111 doe nov 1 has chance today??


I can't tell you for sure, so do not take any decisions based on my opinion, but I would guess the DoE will move to something like 19th August. I would guess that you should just nip in with an invite in the 17/18 year. But.... this is all guess work.


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> 70 pointer 261111 doe nov 1 has chance today??


Not today, It will touch the mid of Aug 2017 DOEs today.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

Today i received the mail from DIBP to send the PTE result to DIBP directly though I loaded the result while lodging the Visa and current status of the application still show 'Received' not changed to 'Information Required' and there is no other document requested as i have loaded almost everything in one go.
Can anyone suggest is this how it works?

Mohit
----------------------------------------------------------------------

189 - BA - ANZSCO - 261111
OCT 4, 2017: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
OCT 5, 2017: Application for Visa 
OCT 11,2017: All Documents Uploaded
OCT 30, 2017: Medical 
Nov 4, 2017: Indian PCC Loaded

Current Status- Received


----------



## hshssuresh

Hi All,

Please refer my details below. have applied for EOI to victoria on Sep 4th 2017.
My Details:
ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age: 25 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points (ACS Completed: 11th July 2017)
===190===
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 70(65+5)
EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 04 Sep 2017 (with 65+5= 70points)


I am yet to receive the update from Victoria. Can you or anyone please let me know when will or probably will be getting invite?
Should i go ahead and apply for NSW as well? Please suggest.

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## insider580

hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please refer my details below. have applied for EOI to victoria on Sep 4th 2017.
> My Details:
> ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
> Age: 25 Points
> PTE-A: 10 Points
> Education: 15 Points
> Work Exp: 15 Points (ACS Completed: 11th July 2017)
> ===190===
> VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
> Total Points: 70(65+5)
> EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 04 Sep 2017 (with 65+5= 70points)
> 
> 
> I am yet to receive the update from Victoria. Can you or anyone please let me know when will or probably will be getting invite?
> Should i go ahead and apply for NSW as well? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> hshs



Victoria state is not accepting ICT applications directly on their website anymore so i doubt you will receive any update from Victoria. 

Also, what i see on the forums and what i have read so far is that we have very slight chances of receiving invite with 65 points in this profession.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i received the mail from DIBP to send the PTE result to DIBP directly though I loaded the result while lodging the Visa and current status of the application still show 'Received' not changed to 'Information Required' and there is no other document requested as i have loaded almost everything in one go.
> Can anyone suggest is this how it works?
> 
> Mohit
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 189 - BA - ANZSCO - 261111
> OCT 4, 2017: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
> OCT 5, 2017: Application for Visa
> OCT 11,2017: All Documents Uploaded
> OCT 30, 2017: Medical
> Nov 4, 2017: Indian PCC Loaded
> 
> Current Status- Received


What are your points and DOE please?


----------



## insider580

As per below link, Business Analyst with 65 points can only expect invite after June 2018

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## dilanjan

Guys any invitations received so far??? Please update here and also the immitracker


----------



## raghavs

dilanjan said:


> Guys any invitations received so far??? Please update here and also the immitracker


DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited .


----------



## plagenor

raghavs said:


> DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited .


Points?


----------



## raghavs

raghavs said:


> DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited .


Folks,
I guess there was a delay. Invite received in email at 6:46 pm and in skill select around 6:42 pm.


----------



## insider580

Congrats - Any 65 pointer received invite? I am assuming No.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Guys,

Please update your DOE and your points if received invitation today. This will help us to estimate when we can expect an invite.

Congratulations to all who received an invite today!!!!


----------



## dilanjan

insider580 said:


> Congrats - Any 65 pointer received invite? I am assuming No.


No buddy don't expect 65 pointers to be invited even in next couple of rounds. 70 point is still huge


----------



## raghavs

plagenor said:


> Points?


70 pnts - 261111 - DOE 29 Jul


----------



## Rmarw

Only 9 days movement from October so far in November.


----------



## theillusionist

Request experts to answer my query,

Is it advisable to apply for VIC or NSW with 60 points + 5 points from State Sponsorship = 65 points?


----------



## SGtoAUS18

Rmarw said:


> Only 9 days movement from October so far in November.


Movement is till what date? 24/08 with 70 points.. no invite yet


----------



## Sweetsweetrabbit

Finally, am on the forums 
Doe 09-08-17 70pts received invation 
Will Update immitrack in a bit


----------



## plagenor

Sweetsweetrabbit said:


> Finally, am on the forums
> Doe 09-08-17 70pts received invation
> Will Update immitrack in a bit


Wowwww hopefully today whole August is cleared


----------



## sahu_mantu

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 days movement from October so far in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Movement is till what date? 24/08 with 70 points.. no invite yet
Click to expand...

Is it means 24 Aug DOE backlog is clear?


----------



## SGtoAUS18

sahu_mantu said:


> Is it means 24 Aug DOE backlog is clear?


No mate have not received invite


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

Can some tell if I would get an invite ?
doe : 31 Jul
Points : 70 for BA

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Can some tell if I would get an invite ?
> doe : 31 Jul
> Points : 70 for BA
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You should have received. Check your inbox dear


----------



## Sweetsweetrabbit

plagenor said:


> Wowwww hopefully today whole August is cleared


dont think so 
last round it only moved like 7-8 days with 70s slots
this round cannot be not too much different, could be 10 days or so


----------



## Gokulakrishnan

sahu_mantu said:


> You should have received. Check your inbox dear


Actually I had applied through agent...not sure if I had got it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw

Sweetsweetrabbit said:


> Finally, am on the forums
> Doe 09-08-17 70pts received invation
> Will Update immitrack in a bit


Just confirming your job code is 261111


----------



## Sweetsweetrabbit

Rmarw said:


> Just confirming your job code is 261111


yah, mine one is 261112 system analyst
same as BA


----------



## Rmarw

Based on last round estimate it moved till 27th July, with 9th August invited so far it?s a 13 days jump.


----------



## FFacs

Rmarw said:


> Based on last round estimate it moved till 27th July, with 9th August invited so far it?s a 13 days jump.


This doesn't bode particularly well. The 700 invites cap shouldn't affect 2611xx as the pro-rata allocation should be exhausted long before the 700 limit is reached. 

I'm trying to hunt out reasons for the slow-down in invites. The only one I can find is that since the DoE moved into the new year (post July 1st) the invite rate has slowed quite a lot. This MAY be because ACS had problem in June, meaning a glut of EOIs were filed in July... or it could be that this is a realistic application rate for this year.


----------



## SGtoAUS18

FFacs said:


> This doesn't bode particularly well. The 700 invites cap shouldn't affect 2611xx as the pro-rata allocation should be exhausted long before the 700 limit is reached.
> 
> I'm trying to hunt out reasons for the slow-down in invites. The only one I can find is that since the DoE moved into the new year (post July 1st) the invite rate has slowed quite a lot. This MAY be because ACS had problem in June, meaning a glut of EOIs were filed in July... or it could be that this is a realistic application rate for this year.



Yes got a confirmation from dipb that 78 invites will be sent in this round and there is no impact due to 700 cap...


----------



## roroh

Hi expats in the house, please my DOE was actually 12th Aug 2017 with 70 pts for 189 and 75 pts for NEW. Was actually expecting invitation today but I did not receive any, pls would want to know what happened and when will it be ? Thanks


----------



## andyrent

HI Friends... finally I got 79+ in PTE and that takes my points to 75 BA application.

Could someone please advise, when I can expect to receive an invite ? 

I have submitted 189 and have withdrawn 190 for NSW today.

My original application with 65 points was in Jan 2017.

Thank you very much....


----------



## dilanjan

andyrent said:


> HI Friends... finally I got 79+ in PTE and that takes my points to 75 BA application.
> 
> Could someone please advise, when I can expect to receive an invite ?
> 
> I have submitted 189 and have withdrawn 190 for NSW today.
> 
> My original application with 65 points was in Jan 2017.
> 
> Thank you very much....


. First round in Dec


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Congrats!*



andyrent said:


> HI Friends... finally I got 79+ in PTE and that takes my points to 75 BA application.
> 
> Could someone please advise, when I can expect to receive an invite ?
> 
> I have submitted 189 and have withdrawn 190 for NSW today.
> 
> My original application with 65 points was in Jan 2017.
> 
> Thank you very much....


You will get it in the next calling for sure.


----------



## HamSa00

roroh said:


> Hi expats in the house, please my DOE was actually 12th Aug 2017 with 70 pts for 189 and 75 pts for NEW. Was actually expecting invitation today but I did not receive any, pls would want to know what happened and when will it be ? Thanks


You should get the invite in Dec 1st round. It seems 70 ICT BA /SA queue moved till 9th / 10th Aug

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent

dilanjan said:


> . First round in Dec


Thanks.... glad to hear this...


----------



## roroh

Many thanks to you Hamsa..


----------



## andreyx108b

theillusionist said:


> Request experts to answer my query,
> 
> Is it advisable to apply for VIC or NSW with 60 points + 5 points from State Sponsorship = 65 points?




26111* with 60+5 will not result in an invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berriberri

andreyx108b said:


> 26111* with 60+5 will not result in an invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey,

do you think i can do vic 65+5 for 2611 and stay in SYD? I have a job under 457 through on hire and they cost me an arm and leg and eye each day :frusty:
I want to get rid of them asap :fencing:

Vic is inviting 65pter already!!


----------



## andreyx108b

berriberri said:


> hey,
> 
> do you think i can do vic 65+5 for 2611 and stay in SYD? I have a job under 457 through on hire and they cost me an arm and leg and eye each day :frusty:
> I want to get rid of them asap :fencing:
> 
> Vic is inviting 65pter already!!


I would say that it goes against the purpose of SS - so i would't personally do it. I would suggest to get SS and get the job in MLB.


----------



## berriberri

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that it goes against the purpose of SS - so i would't personally do it. I would suggest to get SS and get the job in MLB.


Yes I know but is there any "legal" binding condition on 190 visa? does it say somewhere in the granted visa condition :

"This is Victoria 190 visa, you ought to live, work and be our little slave for 2 years before gaining full freedom" :ballchain: :whip:

I guess only someone who has it can tell!! Gonna take the risk anyway! see what happens. would be ridiculous to kick me out for this reason :deadhorse:


----------



## andreyx108b

berriberri said:


> Yes I know but is there any "legal" binding condition on 190 visa? does it say somewhere in the granted visa condition :
> 
> "This is Victoria 190 visa, you ought to live, work and be our little slave for 2 years before gaining full freedom" :ballchain: :whip:
> 
> I guess only someone who has it can tell!! Gonna take the risk anyway! see what happens. would be ridiculous to kick me out for this reason :deadhorse:


no such clause. I was NSW SS. 

Its your decision


----------



## berriberri

andreyx108b said:


> no such clause. I was NSW SS.
> 
> Its your decision


Awesome!! thanks for the info mate.

so you really can't differentiate between vic or nsw 190 visas? it is just a 190 visa once granted.

let me try and give my feedback in few months...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hshssuresh

NSW EOI: Hi all, I have already applied EOI to Victoria. I have 70 points which includes state nomination. I have also applied for 189 with 65 points. Can you please suggest if I can still go and submit for NSW with 70 point?

Thanks,
HS


----------



## FFacs

hshssuresh said:


> NSW EOI: Hi all, I have already applied EOI to Victoria. I have 70 points which includes state nomination. I have also applied for 189 with 65 points. Can you please suggest if I can still go and submit for NSW with 70 point?
> 
> Thanks,
> HS


You can, but you will likely be asked in any nomination application gained if you have applied to other states. This may or may not affect the decision on nomination.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Hi Guys,

Is there any time limit that we need to travel to Australia once visa is granted? OR we can plan whenever we wish?


----------



## plagenor

HamSa00 said:


> You should get the invite in Dec 1st round. It seems 70 ICT BA /SA queue moved till 9th / 10th Aug
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Thats only according to forums


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

Hi Everyone,
I received a invite to nominate from Victoria. I have also applied for NSW.
Then they asked me to provide reason why i would prefer to get invited from Vic rather than NSW? 

I replied to them today. 

Are there any chances of rejection at this stage? has anyone gone through similar process before nomination? 
And what is the normal time frame after this step to get response from Victoria state?


----------



## silverphoenix

FFacs said:


> You can, but you will likely be asked in any nomination application gained if you have applied to other states. This may or may not affect the decision on nomination.




Hey, well I suspended my EOI for NSW as soon as I was given a pre invite by Victoria.

Now Victoria is taking ages to respond, thinking of making that NSW EOI live again. 

Any idea how big is the risk?


----------



## silverphoenix

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I received a invite to nominate from Victoria. I have also applied for NSW.
> Then they asked me to provide reason why i would prefer to get invited from Vic rather than NSW?
> 
> I replied to them today.
> 
> Are there any chances of rejection at this stage? has anyone gone through similar process before nomination?
> And what is the normal time frame after this step to get response from Victoria state?




Few Qs - Did you submit your app for NSW as well by paying the 300 AUD ?

Also did Victoria specifically ask why would you pick them over ‘NSW’ ? - cause that will be the first time I have heard Vic asking this. Unless you shared that you have a relative/friend in NSW.

Victoria is super sensitive when it comes to commitment.

And their standard response time as of now is 10-12 weeks. Yes! That long.


----------



## ngenhit

The day after I got invited for 189, I got invited for 190 from VIC. I am fairly certain I do not have the 5 years VIC wants for a BA!

I think VIC/NSW is all set to invite more 65 point (+65 for SS = 70) EOIs.


----------



## ngenhit

silverphoenix said:


> Few Qs - Did you submit your app for NSW as well by paying the 300 AUD ?
> 
> Also did Victoria specifically ask why would you pick them over ‘NSW’ ? - cause that will be the first time I have heard Vic asking this. Unless you shared that you have a relative/friend in NSW.
> 
> Victoria is super sensitive when it comes to commitment.
> 
> And their standard response time as of now is 10-12 weeks. Yes! That long.


VIC rejects people if they think you do not (or will not) have reasonable ties to Victoria.

Having more friends or some relative in another state is a huge negative. And, of course, you cannot lie to them.


----------



## sahu_mantu

ngenhit said:


> The day after I got invited for 189, I got invited for 190 from VIC. I am fairly certain I do not have the 5 years VIC wants for a BA!
> 
> I think VIC/NSW is all set to invite more 65 point (+65 for SS = 70) EOIs.


You got invitation from 189 with 65 point & Vic with 70 points(including SS) in ICT 261111?


----------



## FFacs

ngenhit said:


> The day after I got invited for 189, I got invited for 190 from VIC. I am fairly certain I do not have the 5 years VIC wants for a BA!
> 
> I think VIC/NSW is all set to invite more 65 point (+65 for SS = 70) EOIs.


But you're 70+5, right?


----------



## insider580

ngenhit said:


> The day after I got invited for 189, I got invited for 190 from VIC. I am fairly certain I do not have the 5 years VIC wants for a BA!
> 
> I think VIC/NSW is all set to invite more 65 point (+65 for SS = 70) EOIs.


I doubt mate !!


----------



## maumar_moris

*Need help - visa expiring soon!*

Hi guys,

Would really appreciate some guidance here.

Current Visa (485) Expires on: 9th Feb 2018

Expression of interest for (189 visa – Permanent Residency) lodged on: 21st September 2017

Currently waiting for expression of interest to be processed so I can then submit my application for P.R, however I have (unexpectedly) been recently informed that this may take up to 12 months from the date lodged due to a high number of applicants. 


Points Break down (total 65)

IELTS - 10 Points
Education - Australian Double Degrees (Business Information Systems) 
Work Experience 5 Points
Age 25 

Location NSW - Sydney


----------



## plagenor

maumar_moris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would really appreciate some guidance here.
> 
> Current Visa (485) Expires on: 9th Feb 2018
> 
> Expression of interest for (189 visa – Permanent Residency) lodged on: 21st September 2017
> 
> Currently waiting for expression of interest to be processed so I can then submit my application for P.R, however I have (unexpectedly) been recently informed that this may take up to 12 months from the date lodged due to a high number of applicants.
> 
> 
> Points Break down (total 65)
> 
> IELTS - 10 Points
> Education - Australian Double Degrees (Business Information Systems)
> Work Experience 5 Points
> Age 25
> 
> Location NSW - Sydney


65 points might take july or aug 2018


----------



## silverphoenix

ngenhit said:


> The day after I got invited for 189, I got invited for 190 from VIC. I am fairly certain I do not have the 5 years VIC wants for a BA!
> 
> I think VIC/NSW is all set to invite more 65 point (+65 for SS = 70) EOIs.




Did you get an ITA from Victoria or an invitation?

If an invitation - How many days did they take post submitting your application to them?


----------



## maumar_moris

plagenor said:


> 65 points might take july or aug 2018


Thanks for your response !! Is there any way I can extend a 485? Hopefully that is the case and the queue does not keep growing and growing for 70 points plus, in the mean time I might have to leave the country and loose my current FT job :S


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

silverphoenix said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I received a invite to nominate from Victoria. I have also applied for NSW.
> Then they asked me to provide reason why i would prefer to get invited from Vic rather than NSW?
> 
> I replied to them today.
> 
> Are there any chances of rejection at this stage? has anyone gone through similar process before nomination?
> And what is the normal time frame after this step to get response from Victoria state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few Qs - Did you submit your app for NSW as well by paying the 300 AUD ?
> 
> Also did Victoria specifically ask why would you pick them over ‘NSW’ ? - cause that will be the first time I have heard Vic asking this. Unless you shared that you have a relative/friend in NSW.
> 
> Victoria is super sensitive when it comes to commitment.
> 
> And their standard response time as of now is 10-12 weeks. Yes! That long.
Click to expand...

I didnot receive invite from NSW. I submitted eoi for both NSW and VIC.. Earlier i submitted the form in which they asked if i submitted the eoi for any other state. There i mentioned that i have submitted Eoi for Nsw as well.


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

ngenhit said:


> silverphoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few Qs - Did you submit your app for NSW as well by paying the 300 AUD ?
> 
> Also did Victoria specifically ask why would you pick them over ‘NSW’ ? - cause that will be the first time I have heard Vic asking this. Unless you shared that you have a relative/friend in NSW.
> 
> Victoria is super sensitive when it comes to commitment.
> 
> And their standard response time as of now is 10-12 weeks. Yes! That long.
> 
> 
> 
> VIC rejects people if they think you do not (or will not) have reasonable ties to Victoria.
> 
> Having more friends or some relative in another state is a huge negative. And, of course, you cannot lie to them.
Click to expand...

I don't have any relatives in australia. I have few facebook friends living in sydney and melbourne. Would they assess that as well?


----------



## dilanjan

ngenhit said:


> The day after I got invited for 189, I got invited for 190 from VIC. I am fairly certain I do not have the 5 years VIC wants for a BA!
> 
> I think VIC/NSW is all set to invite more 65 point (+65 for SS = 70) EOIs.


. ngenhit. Earlier there was an assumption amongst us that NSW focuses more in ppl with Superior English (PTE 79+ or IELTS 8 for each band) so u think they have reduced this criteria. As a good researcher in this forum pls gv ur idea.


----------



## LGM

Current i have 60 and i would gain more 5 points on 01 Mar 2018, what are the chances for VIC invite when my points gets updated to 65 + SS 5= 70.

Experts please shed some light on it otherwise would put more efforts to achieve 20 in PTE.


----------



## FFacs

LGM said:


> Current i have 60 and i would gain more 5 points on 01 Mar 2018, what are the chances for VIC invite when my points gets updated to 65 + SS 5= 70.
> 
> Experts please shed some light on it otherwise would put more efforts to achieve 20 in PTE.


Look at it this way: every two weeks around 80 people get invited, and that moves the queue forward 3 weeks. That's around 27 people with 70+ points per week. There is a backlog of 3.5 months. Let's guess that of those 27 around 20 will be at 70, that gives about 300 people at 70 points in the queue ahead of you. Looking at 65 points, we can guess there are likely more than 70 points. Let's be conservative and say they were filing at 20 per week though. The queue is roughly 65 weeks for 65 pointers. That's 1300 ahead of you at 65 points. So in total, about 1600 candidates who will be higher scoring than you in Victoria's skim of the EOI pool if you had 65 points filed right now. 

I think you can guess what I would do in your position. Hit those books


----------



## imranhirani

*NSW / VIC invite*

Hello Experts!

Hoping to get a sense of how long I'll have to wait for a 190 invite
I'm sitting at 65 points for 189 & 70 for NSW / VIC SS. I've seen posts suggesting 189 for 65 queue could be a while (June 18), although I'd like to get a sense of whether its possible for a 190 from either NSW ot VIC

189 DOE: 22/08/2017
190 NSW DOE: 22/08/2017
190 VIC DOE: 13/10/2017

Age: 30
PTE-A: 20
Education: 15
Work Experience: 0 points (although I have 8+ years of relevant work-exp, but cannot claim due to ACS considering first 6 years as suitability, leaving me with no points to claim for Work Ex)


----------



## plagenor

imranhirani said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Hoping to get a sense of how long I'll have to wait for a 190 invite
> I'm sitting at 65 points for 189 & 70 for NSW / VIC SS. I've seen posts suggesting 189 for 65 queue could be a while (June 18), although I'd like to get a sense of whether its possible for a 190 from either NSW ot VIC
> 
> 189 DOE: 22/08/2017
> 190 NSW DOE: 22/08/2017
> 190 VIC DOE: 13/10/2017
> 
> Age: 30
> PTE-A: 20
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 0 points (although I have 8+ years of relevant work-exp, but cannot claim due to ACS considering first 6 years as suitability, leaving me with no points to claim for Work Ex)


After 2018 August


----------



## imranhirani

Thanks for your reply. Do you mind telling how you arrived at this conclusion? Is this estimate based off historical data / current trend?


----------



## plagenor

imranhirani said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you mind telling how you arrived at this conclusion? Is this estimate based off historical data / current trend?


Researching for 1 year


----------



## imranhirani

Doesn't quite answer my question, thanks though.


----------



## plagenor

imranhirani said:


> Doesn't quite answer my question, thanks though.


Source iscah and immitracker


----------



## anikatyayan

imranhirani said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Hoping to get a sense of how long I'll have to wait for a 190 invite
> I'm sitting at 65 points for 189 & 70 for NSW / VIC SS. I've seen posts suggesting 189 for 65 queue could be a while (June 18), although I'd like to get a sense of whether its possible for a 190 from either NSW ot VIC
> 
> 189 DOE: 22/08/2017
> 190 NSW DOE: 22/08/2017
> 190 VIC DOE: 13/10/2017
> 
> Age: 30
> PTE-A: 20
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 0 points (although I have 8+ years of relevant work-exp, but cannot claim due to ACS considering first 6 years as suitability, leaving me with no points to claim for Work Ex)



VIC does not invites less than 5 years of experience..so no chance there as you have only 2 yrs after 6 yrs deduction..


----------



## imranhirani

anikatyayan said:


> VIC does not invites less than 5 years of experience..so no chance there as you have only 2 yrs after 6 yrs deduction..


Incorrect. State sponsorship (whatever the selection criteria for each of the state might be, consider all your work experience) ACS has already accounted for the 'normalisation' of your work-ex. States fishing for candidates do not care about the suitability adjustment and consider overall work-ex

I know a couple of folks who got state sponsorship with <3 yrs 'relevant' work ex


----------



## anikatyayan

imranhirani said:


> Incorrect. State sponsorship (whatever the selection criteria for each of the state might be, consider all your work experience) ACS has already accounted for the 'normalisation' of your work-ex. States fishing for candidates do not care about the suitability adjustment and consider overall work-ex
> 
> I know a couple of folks who got state sponsorship with <3 yrs 'relevant' work ex


You are wrong...when submitting your eoi for VIC there would not be any option in eoi to declare your 8 years of experience without claiming points of 8 years...so you would have to mention 2 years only and hence VIC would not consider your application as it would be less than 5 years...this year the VIC rules for 261111 has changed and instead of directly submitting application to VIC where it was possible to show your 8 years of experience, you would have to file eoi and select VIC as prefered state so you would have no option to explain your loss of 6 years..did you file your eoi and what number of years did you show??


----------



## imranhirani

anikatyayan said:


> You are wrong...when submitting your eoi for VIC there would not be any option in eoi to declare your 8 years of experience without claiming points of 8 years...so you would have to mention 2 years only and hence VIC would not consider your application as it would be less than 5 years...this year the VIC rules for 261111 has changed and instead of directly submitting application to VIC where it was possible to show your 8 years of experience, you would have to file eoi and select VIC as prefered state so you would have no option to explain your loss of 6 years..did you file your eoi and what number of years did you show??


One will still tag the experience as related / Not-related employment going by your ACS assessment outcome, which means skillselect is capturing your total work-ex in these 2 buckets.
Already filed my EOI claiming 0 points for my work-ex yet was able to substantiate my total work-ex, although a major chunk had to filled as not related employment.


----------



## anikatyayan

imranhirani said:


> One will still mention Relevant / Non-relevant work ex going by your ACS assessment outcome, which means skillselect is capturing your total work-ex in these 2 buckets.
> Already filed my EOI claiming 0 points for my work-ex yet was able to substantiate my total work-ex as non-relevant.


where did you show your non relevant experience in eoi and how will VIC consider that related to 261111


----------



## imranhirani

anikatyayan said:


> where did you show your non relevant experience in eoi and how will VIC consider that related to 261111


In your skillselect account, you declare your entire employment history and answer the 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?' question as Yes / No against each of the work experiences. It has to be No for all the years that ACS has reduced as suitability, and beyond that will be 'Yes' for the experience you can claim points for, which means you've logged your total work-experience on Skillselect as I said earlier.

State sponsorship might have minimum work-experience clause, although there's no fine print that it has to be related / unrelated.


----------



## anikatyayan

imranhirani said:


> In your skillselect account, you declare your entire employment history and answer the 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?' question as Yes / No against each of the work experiences. It has to be No for all the years that ACS has reduced as suitability, and beyond that will be 'Yes' for the experience you can claim points for, which means you've logged your total work-experience on Skillselect as I said earlier.
> 
> State sponsorship might have minimum work-experience clause, although there's no fine print that it has to be related / unrelated.


Thanks..
Even I did the same...but not sure whether state would consider that non related work to be associated with ACS deducted years...Anyways best of luck...your case is exactly same as my case...only hoping for VIC SS and NSW SS


----------



## imranhirani

anikatyayan said:


> Thanks..
> Even I did the same...but not sure whether state would consider that non related work to be associated with ACS deducted years...Anyways best of luck...your case is exactly same as my case...only hoping for VIC SS and NSW SS


Thanks, wish you all the best too mate.


----------



## insider580

Hope is really fading for 65 pointers. All hopes on Vic


----------



## oz.productguy

Did anyone receive a 190 NSW state invite ? If yes how many points did you claim and what was the DOE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plagenor

oz.productguy said:


> Did anyone receive a 190 NSW state invite ? If yes how many points did you claim and what was the DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 is like power ball no body know what the hell is their critaria


----------



## Swaraj

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 70 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW /VIC (22-Nov-2017) ---70 + 5 (SS) = 75 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 (22-Nov-2017)
Awaiting ITA 

What are the chances of getting Invite on 70 (189 SubClass) or 75 (190 SubClass) Points.?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu

Swaraj said:


> Code 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 70 Points
> EOI Submiited for 190 NSW /VIC (22-Nov-2017) ---70 + 5 (SS) = 75 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 (22-Nov-2017)
> Awaiting ITA
> 
> What are the chances of getting Invite on 70 (189 SubClass) or 75 (190 SubClass) Points.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 189 +3 months
190 not sure


----------



## andreyx108b

plagenor said:


> 190 is like power ball no body know what the hell is their critaria




I would say that they are pretty clear. Very clear pattern can be observed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that they are pretty clear. Very clear pattern can be observed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what is that pattern?


----------



## deepakd09

I have 70 points (for 189 category), last updated EOI on 8th Nov 2017. Applied for Systems analyst skill.
I have received invite from NSW since I have 75 points for 190.

I would prefer a 189 since that would keep my options open for other states as well while searching for a job.

1. Has anybody got a 189 call in the 22nd Nov 2017 round? If yes what was your score and what was your EOI application date?
2. Am I allowed to switch jobs from Sydney to melbourne in the first 2 years of accepting the state nomination? I know it's a moral obligation to stick to NSW if you accept state nomination but does it affect anything during your citizenship application later?

Any advice or details would be appreciated, Thankyou.


----------



## plagenor

insider580 said:


> And what is that pattern?


Unknown till date


----------



## ngenhit

anikatyayan said:


> Thanks..
> Even I did the same...but not sure whether state would consider that non related work to be associated with ACS deducted years...Anyways best of luck...your case is exactly same as my case...only hoping for VIC SS and NSW SS


They do that. I got invited from both NSW/VIC (not supposed to be invited as I had only 4.3 (2+2.3), yet). And yeah, I had marked the initial 2 years as unrelated.


----------



## AussieAK_27

*261111 ICT BA 190 invite and grant application*

Hi everyone,

I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation in the thread . So here goes

I applied the EOI in April 2017. I have been in Melbourne for the last 9 months on 457. I applied for an invite using the 457 employment offer from live in victoria website in September and got an invite last Monday.
My job code is ICT BA and I have paid the fees + applied for the grant with as many documents I could muster. 

My timelines 

Job code - 261111
EOI - April 2017
PTE - 20 points
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
Experience - 0 points ( have 6+ years of exp but 4 years were deducted by ACS)

Invite - 20th Nov 2017
Grant application - 25th Nov 2017
Grant -:fingerscrossed:

Do let me know if i can be of any help with any queries.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Has anyone received an SS pre invite with 65 points for DOE as given below in my signature


----------



## dilanjan

Guys 

This is really painful, 65 points for 189 EOI 6th Oct 2016 / 70 points 190 NSW EOI 6th Oct 2016


----------



## imranhirani

dilanjan said:


> Guys
> 
> This is really painful, 65 points for 189 EOI 6th Oct 2016 / 70 points 190 NSW EOI 6th Oct 2016


If at all there's a chance for a 189 with 65, that would in the last few rounds before the caps reset in July (which means around May/June)
Do you also have an EOI for VIC? You might have a better chance there


----------



## dilanjan

imranhirani said:


> If at all there's a chance for a 189 with 65, that would in the last few rounds before the caps reset in July (which means around May/June)
> Do you also have an EOI for VIC? You might have a better chance there


VIC one got rejected on last Feb. There is no any valid reason is specified. This is a real disappointment


----------



## amoghk

Hello, 
I got my positive skills assessment for 261112 ICT System Analyst. I have total 4 years of experience so ACS has deducted 2 and now I have 2 years eligible experience. I am going to submit EOI next month.

My question is, before I get and invitation to apply, I complete another 1 year of experience, does DIBP count that which makes it 3 years of work experience (5 point) and consider it to my total points ?

Or do i have to again go through ACS for it ?


----------



## imranhirani

anupamkelkar said:


> Hello,
> I got my positive skills assessment for 261112 ICT System Analyst. I have total 4 years of experience so ACS has deducted 2 and now I have 2 years eligible experience. I am going to submit EOI next month.
> 
> My question is, before I get and invitation to apply, I complete another 1 year of experience, does DIBP count that which makes it 3 years of work experience (5 point) and consider it to my total points ?
> 
> Or do i have to again go through ACS for it ?



Yes Skillselect will add 5 points if you're in the same job which has been flagged as related to your nominated occupation by ACS, although keep in mind that your DOE will change the day your points update, which is still a better trade-off since point score supersedes date of effect


----------



## dirkemeert

Out of 78 invitations for ICT BA and SA, how many are given to New Zealanders till now?

If I'm not wrong, New Zealanders have their share in this 78 but without competing with points. They should have existing Australian visa for 5 years. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm looking for this information because this year, it is very difficult to predict the trend and also there seems to be something hidden otherwise, I don't get to see so much change in pattern from myimmitracker.

There is so much contradiction that it is difficult to believe that there is no fake application or it is being influenced by Kiwis (if that is true, I might be wrong in interpretation). For example:

Queue moved for 70 pointers only from 7th June to 14th June during the invitation round of 20th Sept. It was the time when queue moved almost a month in previous 2 rounds. The reasoning was given that there were re-invites for the open invites from 12th July. This way the queue should have moved much more during 22nd November round instead of only 13 days. Because this time there were hardly any re-invitations. Because 20th September was the only round who could have got 2 months for this and in that round most of the calls were already re-invited which should not have been invited 3rd time. Therefore this was the round with minimal re-invite possible. Also, August was supposed to have comparatively less applications than in July, hence queue movement should have been faster.

Does someone has any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Has anyone received an SS pre invite with 65 points for DOE as given below in my signature


there is a backlog for 65+5 since Dec'16 so hoping an invite with 65+5 has become tough then, you can imagine the situation for 60+5.


----------



## tmohan

GUNBUN said:


> For claiming partner points, your spouse need to have just a positive assessment. his/her relevant no. of experience awarded by assessment authority makes no sense to your i.e. primary applicants points breakup.
> 
> So you will benefit by 5 points.
> 
> GunBun


Thank you! Could you please also guide in case i am also applying for a victoria state sponsorship, do i need to ask them for a state sponsorship or they would automatically grant me 5 points in case my application gets picked up since my skills are already assessed by acs and my eoi is already submitted under 189?
Also can we have different EOI's under 190 for as many as states possible? I am planning to apply for victoria and tasmania at the same time as my eoi is also submitted under 189 for 261111 code...
Thank you in Advance


----------



## FFacs

plagenor said:


> Unknown till date


It's well known.

NSW appear to invite for a skill when their research (perhaps industry panel) indicates a need. They appear to first filter on DIBP points. OF those with the same points they will skim for high ENglish score and high experience points (i.e. prefer these over candidates with scores weighted towards age, partner skills, NAATI, phD, etc). DoE is the tie breaker. 

Victoria run an assessment based approach. They appear to put your CV through a formal review process and nominate/reject. For ICT skills only those with the highest DIBP scores for their skill are invited to apply for this process.


----------



## muralipte20

*Direct Grant*

Dear All,

Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:

My details:
Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)

ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: 15
Age: 25

Total Points for 189: 75
EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
Invite: 04 October 2017

Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
IED: 05 September 2018

I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now 

Best,
Murali


----------



## catchpaul

Congratulations !




muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

FFacs said:


> plagenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown till date
> 
> 
> 
> It's well known.
> 
> NSW appear to invite for a skill when their research (perhaps industry panel) indicates a need. They appear to first filter on DIBP points. OF those with the same points they will skim for high ENglish score and high experience points (i.e. prefer these over candidates with scores weighted towards age, partner skills, NAATI, phD, etc). DoE is the tie breaker.
> 
> Victoria run an assessment based approach. They appear to put your CV through a formal review process and nominate/reject. For ICT skills only those with the highest DIBP scores for their skill are invited to apply for this process.
Click to expand...

I have a question: i received a invite for Victoria and they asked for my CV and commitment form said it is being assessed. And then after 2 -3 days i was asked for reasons that why i would prefer Victoria over NSW( because i applied for both the states). Can i assume my CV shortlist round is already done and they are assessing my commitment to Victoria.


----------



## FFacs

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I have a question: i received a invite for Victoria and they asked for my CV and commitment form said it is being assessed. And then after 2 -3 days i was asked for reasons that why i would prefer Victoria over NSW( because i applied for both the states). Can i assume my CV shortlist round is already done and they are assessing my commitment to Victoria.


I can't give you a definitive answer. Perhaps. I would tend to think not, however.


----------



## hshssuresh

Congratulations Murali..you did it!




muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Murali


----------



## Jayman1

I just submitted an EOI for 26111 and selected both Subclass 189 (70 points) and Subclass 190 (75 points Any state or province). Obviously my preference is Subclass 189. If I get an invite from Subclass 190 earlier, can I still get an invite for Subclass 189


----------



## molaboy

Jayman1 said:


> I just submitted an EOI for 26111 and selected both Subclass 189 (70 points) and Subclass 190 (75 points Any state or province). Obviously my preference is Subclass 189. If I get an invite from Subclass 190 earlier, can I still get an invite for Subclass 189


yes, i think so


----------



## silverphoenix

Jayman1 said:


> I just submitted an EOI for 26111 and selected both Subclass 189 (70 points) and Subclass 190 (75 points Any state or province). Obviously my preference is Subclass 189. If I get an invite from Subclass 190 earlier, can I still get an invite for Subclass 189




If they are two different EOIs then you can. If one EOI, I don’t think so. It will lock it at the first Invite. 

You can submit a separate invite for 190 and one for 189


----------



## silverphoenix

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I have a question: i received a invite for Victoria and they asked for my CV and commitment form said it is being assessed. And then after 2 -3 days i was asked for reasons that why i would prefer Victoria over NSW( because i applied for both the states). Can i assume my CV shortlist round is already done and they are assessing my commitment to Victoria.




To be very honest you can’t assume anything. Victoria’s process is pretty much all in the Black. Only thing that is certain is that they are taking at-least 10 weeks to send invites.


----------



## prashantvsk

*Visa Nomination*

Hi Guys,

I got a letter of with the following content

*Invitation to Apply for Victorian State Nomination:*

The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office. Submit your online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claimes that we in your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation.

My questions are
1. What does the above mean? I presume this is not an invite but something before they issue invites. Am I correct?
2. If this is not an invite, what is the general probability of getting the invite once I receive this letter?
3. What is the average lead time to get the invite once I have submitted the nomination form?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

prashantvsk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a letter of with the following content
> 
> *Invitation to Apply for Victorian State Nomination:*
> 
> The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office. Submit your online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claimes that we in your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation.
> 
> My questions are
> 1. What does the above mean? I presume this is not an invite but something before they issue invites. Am I correct?
> 2. If this is not an invite, what is the general probability of getting the invite once I receive this letter?
> 3. What is the average lead time to get the invite once I have submitted the nomination form?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Prashant,

Answers here
1. This is a pre-invite based on the 190 which you had lodged for the VIC state nomination.
2. Once you provide the details as requested by them and are verified for all information then you will get an invite on the EOI from DIBP
3. 12 weeks as per their website.


----------



## aussiedream87

I have added comments in bold.



prashantvsk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a letter of with the following content
> 
> *Invitation to Apply for Victorian State Nomination:*
> 
> The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office. Submit your online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claimes that we in your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation.
> 
> My questions are
> 1. What does the above mean? I presume this is not an invite but something before they issue invites. Am I correct? - *YES*
> 2. If this is not an invite, what is the general probability of getting the invite once I receive this letter? - *Havent heard about any rejections but, again fingers crossed*
> 3. What is the average lead time to get the invite once I have submitted the nomination form? *2-12 weeks*
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## FFacs

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> Answers here
> 1. This is a pre-invite based on the 190 which you had lodged for the VIC state nomination.
> 2. Once you provide the details as requested by them and are verified for all information then you will get an invite on the EOI from DIBP
> 3. 12 weeks as per their website.


On point 2, this is incorrect. Victoria runs a selective procedure. Once you have submitted the details they will review your application.The pre-invite system is only in place because they were overwhelmed by ICT applications. I can't give a percentage for successful applicants (immitracker might give some indication) but it's certainly not a sure thing.


----------



## insider580

Quick question guys, should we mention experience in EOI for which i am not claiming any points?


----------



## prashantvsk

Thanks Guys. Appreciate the help!


----------



## HamSa00

I received a pre-invite from NSW today around 8:30am India Time. 

Can anyone please help me with the list of documents required to respond to it?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1

I have a Bachelor's degree in IT that is relevant to my occupation of 26111. I also have a Master's degree in Business that is not relevant to my occupation of ICT Business Analyst. I only got my Bachelor's in IT assessed from ACS and they declared it to be equivalent to AQF giving me 15 points.

When I entered my Master's degree in the EOI, the system assumed that I'm claiming points for my highest degree which is Master's even though that is irrelevant to my occupation and I never got it assessed. So I deleted my Master's degree from the EOI and submitted it mentioning only my Bachelor's. 

At what point do I need to mention my Master's degree considering I don't want to conceal any information? Can DIBP mistakenly think that I tried to hide an irrelevant qualification because I didn't mention it in the EOI?


----------



## catchpaul

Hi Jayman

I am in a similar situation where my Masters would not help me out much during the PR processing. I have shown only my Bachelor's degree as part of the EOI and I will be doing that on the invite as well (once I receive it. I have also ensured that my CV is aligned accordingly so that all are in sync and there is no confusion during assessment/grant. I dont see this as hiding information, rather I am only providing all necessary information for the assessment and to enable to me to get a PR. Later, during job hunting, I plan to include the Masters into my CV and search accordingly

I dont see any harm in this approach and it will lead to lesser confusion as well. 
If you find this approach ok, maybe you can follow it as well

Regards




Jayman1 said:


> I have a Bachelor's degree in IT that is relevant to my occupation of 26111. I also have a Master's degree in Business that is not relevant to my occupation of ICT Business Analyst. I only got my Bachelor's in IT assessed from ACS and they declared it to be equivalent to AQF giving me 15 points.
> 
> When I entered my Master's degree in the EOI, the system assumed that I'm claiming points for my highest degree which is Master's even though that is irrelevant to my occupation and I never got it assessed. So I deleted my Master's degree from the EOI and submitted it mentioning only my Bachelor's.
> 
> At what point do I need to mention my Master's degree considering I don't want to conceal any information? Can DIBP mistakenly think that I tried to hide an irrelevant qualification because I didn't mention it in the EOI?


----------



## aussiedream87

insider580 said:


> Quick question guys, should we mention experience in EOI for which i am not claiming any points?


no harm if you mention and make sure you mark it as *NO* when it comes to relevant experience.


----------



## insider580

aussiedream87 said:


> no harm if you mention and make sure you mark it as *NO* when it comes to relevant experience.


Yup, this is what i have done, thanks Mate


----------



## Jayman1

Is there a possibility that they end up checking our LinkedIn or something? If we haven't mentioned a Master's qualification on our CV but it's mentioned on LinkedIn, then it will seem like concealing information. 

Are there sections in the application process where we can explain the circumstances?


----------



## Jayman1

catchpaul said:


> Hi Jayman
> 
> I am in a similar situation where my Masters would not help me out much during the PR processing. I have shown only my Bachelor's degree as part of the EOI and I will be doing that on the invite as well (once I receive it. I have also ensured that my CV is aligned accordingly so that all are in sync and there is no confusion during assessment/grant. I dont see this as hiding information, rather I am only providing all necessary information for the assessment and to enable to me to get a PR. Later, during job hunting, I plan to include the Masters into my CV and search accordingly
> 
> I dont see any harm in this approach and it will lead to lesser confusion as well.
> If you find this approach ok, maybe you can follow it as well
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree in IT that is relevant to my occupation of 26111. I also have a Master's degree in Business that is not relevant to my occupation of ICT Business Analyst. I only got my Bachelor's in IT assessed from ACS and they declared it to be equivalent to AQF giving me 15 points.
> 
> When I entered my Master's degree in the EOI, the system assumed that I'm claiming points for my highest degree which is Master's even though that is irrelevant to my occupation and I never got it assessed. So I deleted my Master's degree from the EOI and submitted it mentioning only my Bachelor's.
> 
> At what point do I need to mention my Master's degree considering I don't want to conceal any information? Can DIBP mistakenly think that I tried to hide an irrelevant qualification because I didn't mention it in the EOI?
Click to expand...

Is there a possibility that they end up checking our LinkedIn or something? If we haven't mentioned a Master's qualification on our CV but it's mentioned on LinkedIn, then it will seem like concealing information. 

Are there sections in the application process where we can explain the circumstances?


----------



## debeash

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amoghk

Need Advice
I currently have 55 points : Age 30, Education 15, English 10

If I opt for NSW State sponsorship can I Submit EOI with DIBP??
I know with 60 points chances are slim to none that I will be invited. So my second question is --

1. is it advisable to submit EOI with 60 points and then update later when I get Superior English (20 points) which will make total points 70??
OR
2. Wait till I get Superior English points and then submit EOI??

Thanks


----------



## karthik4overseas

anupamkelkar said:


> Need Advice
> I currently have 55 points : Age 30, Education 15, English 10
> 
> If I opt for NSW State sponsorship can I Submit EOI with DIBP??
> I know with 60 points chances are slim to none that I will be invited. So my second question is --
> 
> 1. is it advisable to submit EOI with 60 points and then update later when I get Superior English (20 points) which will make total points 70??
> OR
> 2. Wait till I get Superior English points and then submit EOI??
> 
> Thanks


Better to wait and submit...so that your EOI would not be aged.

By the way...no exp points?


----------



## Rmarw

Got the invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst 261111, Doe 03/10/2017 with 70+5.


----------



## sahu_mantu

Rmarw said:


> Got the invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst 261111, Doe 03/10/2017 with 70+5.


Congratulations!!

Can you please provide your point breakup?


----------



## Jayman1

What documents are required for the submission of the pre-invite under Subclass 190? I'm more interested in Victoria and NSW.


----------



## kyeng1001

Hi Guys, I have a question regarding an expiring passport.

I have submitted my EOI with current passport that's expiring in June 2018. I'm planning to renew my passport somewhere in February 2018. Do I:
1. Update my EOI with latest passport information? If that's the case, I will be behind in the queue.
OR
2. Not necessary to update passport, when I'm invited, submit passport number change when lodging application.

Which is the right choice? I want to ask DIBP but they direct me to agents which will charge a fee for any enquiries. Your input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

Hi, 

I have a question on India PCC, Do they keep the original passport ? How does they sent the document ?


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

I have a question on Bangalore, India PCC, Do they keep the original passport ? How does they sent the document ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

They do not keep any passport. Just check the process on the passport seva kendra website. That should help.


----------



## srijai

Prasenjit_sen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question on India PCC, Do they keep the original passport ? How does they sent the document ?


You need book an online appointment at one of the psk and carry the docs required...they do not keep the passport....they mostly issue it immediately

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1

My marriage certificate has my name with a slight change. It has the name "Muhammad" before my full name. All other documents have my actual name without "Muhammad."

Will this be a problem? Can I submit other official government documents proving my marriage with my wife instead of the marriage certificate?


----------



## joshua1729

Prasenjit_sen said:


> I have a question on Bangalore, India PCC, Do they keep the original passport ? How does they sent the document ?


I got my PCC done last week. I got my passport done last year, and had then ensured that my Aadhaar, DL, Passport all reflected the same permanent address. Since there was no change in address for PCC and I already had been cleared through PCC the year before (for passport) they issued the certificate on the spot.

They do not keep any of your documents. They just scan the copies at counter A. Verify them at Counter B. You will need your passport at Counter C


You will need the following before queuing up for a token (will save you time)
-- A form stating why you need a PCC and for which country (available with the photocopier guy)
-- Passport / Aadhaar (makes life easier) black and white copies only! (no colour and no micro copies!!! I got sent back for colour copies!!

Basically any document you have you should have a 1:1 black and white copy and thats it. 

Book an appointment online at the PSK website, costs 500 bucks. I signed up for SMS notification which was a total waste of money since I was provided with the PCC on the spot.


----------



## jsabarish

kyeng1001 said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question regarding an expiring passport.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with current passport that's expiring in June 2018. I'm planning to renew my passport somewhere in February 2018. Do I:
> 1. Update my EOI with latest passport information? If that's the case, I will be behind in the queue.
> OR
> 2. Not necessary to update passport, when I'm invited, submit passport number change when lodging application.
> 
> Which is the right choice? I want to ask DIBP but they direct me to agents which will charge a fee for any enquiries. Your input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


EOI will not have your passport details.visit your EOI again. It is only for your EOI login information incase you forget your username/password.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamaldeeps22

My Points for NSW 190 is 65+5 = 70 as of 22/08/2017. 

However, I have not received any preinvite or invite. Anyone else around the same timeline / points? 

Can someone guide.


----------



## andreyx108b

kamaldeeps22 said:


> My Points for NSW 190 is 65+5 = 70 as of 22/08/2017.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have received any preinvite or invite. Anyone else around the same timeline / points?
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone guide.




You have or habe not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamaldeeps22

andreyx108b said:


> You have or habe not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have Not. 

Sorry. corrected my earlier post. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

kamaldeeps22 said:


> Have Not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. corrected my earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Maybe you got a chance with VIC...i think NSW right now has a pool of even 70+5 pointers... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

silverphoenix said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question: i received a invite for Victoria and they asked for my CV and commitment form said it is being assessed. And then after 2 -3 days i was asked for reasons that why i would prefer Victoria over NSW( because i applied for both the states). Can i assume my CV shortlist round is already done and they are assessing my commitment to Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be very honest you can’t assume anything. Victoria’s process is pretty much all in the Black. Only thing that is certain is that they are taking at-least 10 weeks to send invites.
Click to expand...

When you say invite means final ITA, right?


----------



## dilanjan

Today there is an invitation Round?


----------



## raheelchagani

Hello Experts,

What is the usual time for VIC? I have submitted my EOI on 28 Sept 2017 with 65 +5 points. Is there any chance, it's already more than 9 weeks?


----------



## insider580

If any SA or BA received invite, kindly report here so we know if the invites have touched anything below 70 which i highly doubt !!


----------



## dilanjan

Guys anyone got invited? Pls update


----------



## plagenor

This is really rediculous only 100 invited that also in accounting field no explanation from. Dibp no website update is this childrens game or what???


----------



## AussieAK_27

*190 Vic Invite*

Hi everyone,

I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation. So here goes

I applied the EOI in April 2017. I have been in Melbourne for the last 9 months on 457. I applied for an invite directly from live in victoria website (457 pathway) in September and got an invite last Monday.
My job code is ICT BA and I have paid the fees + applied for the grant with as many documents I could muster. 

My timelines 

Job code - 261111
EOI - April 2017
PTE - 20 points
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
Experience - 0 points ( have 6+ years of exp but 4 years were deducted by ACS)

Invite - 20th Nov 2017
Grant application - 25th Nov 2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:

Do let me know if i can be of any help with any queries


----------



## plagenor

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation. So here goes
> 
> I applied the EOI in April 2017. I have been in Melbourne for the last 9 months on 457. I applied for an invite directly from live in victoria website (457 pathway) in September and got an invite last Monday.
> My job code is ICT BA and I have paid the fees + applied for the grant with as many documents I could muster.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> Job code - 261111
> EOI - April 2017
> PTE - 20 points
> Age - 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Experience - 0 points ( have 6+ years of exp but 4 years were deducted by ACS)
> 
> Invite - 20th Nov 2017
> Grant application - 25th Nov 2017
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Do let me know if i can be of any help with any queries


Wrong forun its for eoi waiters


----------



## AussieAK_27

Is it? There were post here asking for updates and queries. Hence responded so that i can be of any help for any queries.

Anyways will be off the thread then. All the best everyone


----------



## silverphoenix

Abhijeet_k said:


> Is it? There were post here asking for updates and queries. Hence responded so that i can be of any help for any queries.
> 
> Anyways will be off the thread then. All the best everyone




Not really, we def. need inputs from folks who have moved to a forward stage. I see no issues here.

Can you share the date when you lodged the application with Vic? Also how many days it took for them to invite you.


----------



## AussieAK_27

Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help

Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result


----------



## dilanjan

plagenor said:


> This is really rediculous only 100 invited that also in accounting field no explanation from. Dibp no website update is this childrens game or what???


100 invitations only? it is soo sad, are they going to drag the SA/ BA quota for more months, by not issuing any for some rounds?


----------



## sahu_mantu

plagenor said:


> This is really rediculous only 100 invited that also in accounting field no explanation from. Dibp no website update is this childrens game or what???


It's really annoying.


----------



## namn

Abhijeet_k said:


> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result


Hi Abhijeet,

When you mentioned EOI in April, this was done through SkillSelect, am i right?
Then you received a pre-invite on 11th September which enabled you to apply for invite through liveinvictoria website, correct?

Reason I asked is to estimate the gap in between 190 (VIC) application through SkillSelect until one receive the notification to apply for invitation in liveinvictoria.


regards,
namn


----------



## insider580

Abhijeet_k said:


> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result


This is not the hard and fast rule it seems. They do check the case and score. In your case, you are already in the city so they gave you preference i believe. There are few candidates who are waiting for more than 10 weeks with 70 points i guess but there is no response from Vic.


----------



## hshssuresh

I am waiting with 70 points, applied for Victoria only. No response even after 13weeks n 2 days. Please suggest, if I can apply for NSW and if so, can I say that I have not applied for other states while applying for NSW?

QUOTE=insider580;13703050]


Abhijeet_k said:


> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result


This is not the hard and fast rule it seems. They do check the case and score. In your case, you are already in the city so they gave you preference i believe. There are few candidates who are waiting for more than 10 weeks with 70 points i guess but there is no response from Vic.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hshssuresh

I am waiting with 70 points, applied for Victoria only. No response even after 13weeks n 2 days. Please suggest, if I can apply for NSW and if so, can I say that I have not applied for other states while applying for NSW?


insider580 said:


> Abhijeet_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the hard and fast rule it seems. They do check the case and score. In your case, you are already in the city so they gave you preference i believe. There are few candidates who are waiting for more than 10 weeks with 70 points i guess but there is no response from Vic.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

hshssuresh said:


> I am waiting with 70 points, applied for Victoria only. No response even after 13weeks n 2 days. Please suggest, if I can apply for NSW and if so, can I say that I have not applied for other states while applying for NSW?
> 
> 
> insider580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhijeet_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the hard and fast rule it seems. They do check the case and score. In your case, you are already in the city so they gave you preference i believe. There are few candidates who are waiting for more than 10 weeks with 70 points i guess but there is no response from Vic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 yes, you can apply for NSW as well. Your job profile should be in NSW list. 
Does your 70 points include 5 points for state sponsorship.. Please can you. Provide your points breakup.


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

Abhijeet_k said:


> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result


I have also applied for Vic, received pre invite on 23rd Nov, submitted CV and other docs on 27th Nov. 
I have a question, when they want to reject, even then they would take 10 weeks time?


----------



## molaboy

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I have also applied for Vic, received pre invite on 23rd Nov, submitted CV and other docs on 27th Nov.
> I have a question, when they want to reject, even then they would take 10 weeks time?


can share your points breakdown


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

molaboy said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also applied for Vic, received pre invite on 23rd Nov, submitted CV and other docs on 27th Nov.
> I have a question, when they want to reject, even then they would take 10 weeks time?
> 
> 
> 
> can share your points
> breakdown
Click to expand...

My points break up is 
Age 25
Exp 15
Edu 15
Lang 10


----------



## shre23

Hi All, 
Code : 261111 BA
Points 70 - 189, 75 - 190 Victoria, NSW
EOI filled on 14th November

Looks like 3 months wait at least for 189 plus December invite slim + NZ application

190 - don't know when they invite , some say 12 weeks.

Had IELTS Proficient with L -8.5 R-9 W- 7.5 S-7

I am thinking to take PTE to make it to 80 pointer.

Any suggestions from folks who had taken IELTS and then PTE?


----------



## catchpaul

*NSW Approval received*

Hi All 

Happy to let you know that I received the approval from NSW today after a wait of over 5 weeks 

Thanks to all for your help and support 

Regards


----------



## G.K

Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me to understand if I should file two different EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190(VIC) or should I file only one EOI?

Regards
GK


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

G.K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me to understand if I should file two different EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190(VIC) or should I file only one EOI?
> 
> Regards
> GK


Its up to you. The trend found from multiple posts here suggests that you file separate EOIs for 189 and 190 (one 190 for each state), which you should be ready to withdraw in case you get a final invitation(Apply for visa button is enabled in the EOI).


----------



## molaboy

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> My points break up is
> Age 25
> Exp 15
> Edu 15
> Lang 10


job code?


----------



## molaboy

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> My points break up is
> Age 25
> Exp 15
> Edu 15
> Lang 10


job code and doe pls


----------



## hshssuresh

My points break up is 
Age 25
Exp 15
Edu 15
PTE 10
State Sponsorship 5
Total 70



ashishkhanduja27 said:


> hshssuresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting with 70 points, applied for Victoria only. No response even after 13weeks n 2 days. Please suggest, if I can apply for NSW and if so, can I say that I have not applied for other states while applying for NSW?
> 
> 
> insider580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhijeet_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure silverphoenix. Happy to help
> 
> Applied for the invite on 11th Sep and got the invite from Victoria in exactly 10 weeks and 1 day. This is the current trend, specially for ICT BA and SA. They wait for 10 of the 12 weeks to be over and then give u the result
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the hard and fast rule it seems. They do check the case and score. In your case, you are already in the city so they gave you preference i believe. There are few candidates who are waiting for more than 10 weeks with 70 points i guess but there is no response from Vic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, you can apply for NSW as well. Your job profile should be in NSW list.
> Does your 70 points include 5 points for state sponsorship.. Please can you. Provide your points breakup.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

molaboy said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My points break up is
> Age 25
> Exp 15
> Edu 15
> Lang 10
> 
> 
> 
> job code and doe pls
Click to expand...

Job code : system analyst
Eoi date 7th sept


----------



## Jayman1

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I have also applied for Vic, received pre invite on 23rd Nov, submitted CV and other docs on 27th Nov.
> I have a question, when they want to reject, even then they would take 10 weeks time?


What was your DOE for 190 Victoria? I'm trying to get how many days they take to send pre-invite. My DOE for 190 Victoria is Dec 6, 2017. 261111 with 70+5 points.


----------



## dirkemeert

Jayman1 said:


> What was your DOE for 190 Victoria? I'm trying to get how many days they take to send pre-invite. My DOE for 190 Victoria is Dec 6, 2017. 261111 with 70+5 points.


I think they will send pre-invite very fast. I think they give more preference to total experience in the nominated occupation (not just what ACS considers) and points for English. I think they give less weightage to age points. But this is my assumption. It can be completely wrong. If you don't get pre-invite early, doesn't mean that you won't get. If it has to be same for everyone, system would give it automatically


----------



## Ram2409

Experts, a quick question. What will they verify if it all any from pre-invite to nomination approval, in VIC?
I have got the pre-invite from VIC yesterday. SA, 65+5, DOE-14/7/17, PTE-10. 
My background is more of PM and less of SA. I have heard a case where in similar to this have got rejected in 12th week. Should I alter the resume to suite the SA need ?

Zack and other experts - suggestions please ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## PriyankaID

Hello All..

I am new to the forum and wanted to get an answer to the question, I have experience as Business Analyst in Telecom companies in India - It has been a techno functional role. I would like to understand if I can apply under ICT Business Analyst Occupation..??

ICT to my understanding means Information & Communication Technology & hence Telecommunications should be a part of it..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## yikes297

PriyankaID said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I am new to the forum and wanted to get an answer to the question, I have experience as Business Analyst in Telecom companies in India - It has been a techno functional role. I would like to understand if I can apply under ICT Business Analyst Occupation..??
> 
> ICT to my understanding means Information & Communication Technology & hence Telecommunications should be a part of it..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


It all depends on your degree (how much of ICT content) and your R&R (do you perform most of the R&R for BA). ACS will assess based on this.


----------



## Ram2409

Hello All
I have got the pre-invite from VIC on day before. Working on the documents to get it uploaded and get the nomination document filled in. Iam a PM with little analyst skills and hence modifying my resume to suite the need. Hope i can get the nomination approved. with the given trend, i don't expect the nomination approved before Feb'18


----------



## sahu_mantu

Ram2409 said:


> Hello All
> I have got the pre-invite from VIC on day before. Working on the documents to get it uploaded and get the nomination document filled in. Iam a PM with little analyst skills and hence modifying my resume to suite the need. Hope i can get the nomination approved. with the given trend, i don't expect the nomination approved before Feb'18


What is your point breakup and DOE, occupation code?


----------



## insider580

sahu_mantu said:


> What is your point breakup and DOE, occupation code?


Its in his signatures


----------



## bilalyasin248

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum, following is my breakup of Points for 189 & 190:

55 for 189, 60 for 190
Age:25
Experience:5
Education:15
English:10
EOI Lodged 12/09/2017 189 & 190
Still Waiting


----------



## bilalyasin248

Any Chances Business Anaylsts can be invited by Victoria?


----------



## vikaschandra

bilalyasin248 said:


> Any Chances Business Anaylsts can be invited by Victoria?


Don't see it coming anytime soon with just 60 Points


----------



## G.K

vikaschandra said:


> Don't see it coming anytime soon with just 60 Points


Hey Vikas,

Do you manage this myimmigration page?
Is it like people create an account on this website or the data is pulled from somewhere?

Regards
GK


----------



## molaboy

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Job code : system analyst
> Eoi date 7th sept


this is weird (no offense and nothing personal, i honestly wish you luck), my DoE for 261112 is 12th July 2017 and yours is 7th Sept 2017 (I also see another 65+5 261112 in immitracker with Doe 14th July 2017)... my exp is also 10+ yrs

now im scared and wondering why it skipped me.


----------



## molaboy

Ram2409 said:


> Hello All
> I have got the pre-invite from VIC on day before. Working on the documents to get it uploaded and get the nomination document filled in. Iam a PM with little analyst skills and hence modifying my resume to suite the need. Hope i can get the nomination approved. with the given trend, i don't expect the nomination approved before Feb'18


are you the 65+5 261112 7/14/17 DoE in immitracker?


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

molaboy said:


> ashishkhanduja27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Job code : system analyst
> Eoi date 7th sept
> 
> 
> 
> this is weird (no offense and nothing personal, i honestly wish you luck), my DoE for 261112 is 12th July 2017 and yours is 7th Sept 2017 (I also see another 65+5 261112 in immitracker with Doe 14th July 2017)... my exp is also 10+ yrs
> 
> now im scared and wondering why it skipped me.
Click to expand...

. Are you BA or SA?


----------



## molaboy

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> . Are you BA or SA?


SA as mentioned 261112


----------



## aussiedream87

bilalyasin248 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum, following is my breakup of Points for 189 & 190:
> 
> 55 for 189, 60 for 190
> Age:25
> Experience:5
> Education:15
> English:10
> EOI Lodged 12/09/2017 189 & 190
> Still Waiting


Hi *bilalyasin248*,

Try to incase points by giving your English exam once again. With those points, the wait for invite is forever.


----------



## Ram2409

Anyone in this group, who have got the pre-invite and materialized to an invite? How long does it took? 
i have known a case where the pre-invite to invite rejected, how often is this ?


----------



## aussiedream87

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi *bilalyasin248*,
> 
> Try to incase points by giving your English exam once again. With those points, the wait for invite is forever.


I meant try to increase your points as with the points you have it is difficult to expect an invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> I have also applied for Vic, received pre invite on 23rd Nov, submitted CV and other docs on 27th Nov.
> I have a question, when they want to reject, even then they would take 10 weeks time?




Might be. They take their time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalyasin248

With my PTE Points if increased to 20, 189 will be increased to 65 Points, 70 Points for 190, how soon can I be invited?


----------



## andreyx108b

bilalyasin248 said:


> With my PTE Points if increased to 20, 189 will be increased to 65 Points, 70 Points for 190, how soon can I be invited?




You will have better chance with SS... but when is hard to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert

Hi,

My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI? 
My points are going to remain same. Will it change my DOE?
Thanks.


----------



## catchpaul

*Reg Medicals*

Hi

I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa

Can someone pl let me know what is the best time to get the medical done. Should I do it rightaway before I submit the documents in immitracker or should I do it later

Regards


----------



## prasanna123

How many working days it took fromthe pre invite from NSW to receive the invitation from skill select.


----------



## prasanna123

Catchpaul

How many working days it took from the pre invite from NSW to receive the invitation from skill select.


----------



## prasanna123

How many working days it took from the pre invite from NSW to receive the invitation from skill select.


----------



## debeash

When is the next invite round happening???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

debeash said:


> When is the next invite round happening???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


For NSW they invite people as per their requirement. And for 189 we arent sure if the round will commence on 20th Dec or not.


----------



## Ram2409

Hello Catchpaul 
I would suggest you can get in to the whatsapp group that 26111/261112 group has where all these are shared from the experienced gang. PM me your number to add/invite you.


----------



## oz.productguy

I have received a pre invite from NSW. Submitted my docs now awaiting invitation from skillselect !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

Congrats. When you filed the nomination? Since its from 457, the lead time to get nomination approval, will be soon i presume. 
Can you update your timelines below ?


----------



## aussiedream87

oz.productguy said:


> I have received a pre invite from NSW. Submitted my docs now awaiting invitation from skillselect !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats @oz.productguy. I was searching for your points in your signature but, I dint see the break down. Would be able to share that information as well.


----------



## catchpaul

All the dates are available in my signature
Approx 5 to 6 weeks from the time I submitted the docs into the pre-invite



prasanna123 said:


> Catchpaul
> 
> How many working days it took from the pre invite from NSW to receive the invitation from skill select.


----------



## debeash

aussiedream87 said:


> For NSW they invite people as per their requirement. And for 189 we arent sure if the round will commence on 20th Dec or not.


Thank you mate, that's what I wanted to know...as December 6th round got postponed to December 9th...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats @oz.productguy. I was searching for your points in your signature but, I dint see the break down. Would be able to share that information as well.




Thank you Aussiedream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnjuS

Given the amount of uncertainty happened with 189 invites...75 pointers still stand a chance for ICT BA right? 

I am waiting for acs approval for my husband and wondering what other options are there...


----------



## smrm

Applied in October 2016 for 261112 ict business analyst. 65/70 for 189/190 nsw any predictions on when I can expect an invite. I also applied for 190 Victoria. I heard Victoria no longer accepts ict business analyst ? Is that true? Any advice from experts on when I can expect an invitation for 189


----------



## aussiedream87

smrm said:


> Applied in October 2016 for 261112 ict business analyst. 65/70 for 189/190 nsw any predictions on when I can expect an invite. I also applied for 190 Victoria. I heard Victoria no longer accepts ict business analyst ? Is that true? Any advice from experts on when I can expect an invitation for 189


I heard a person with similar points invited and his EOI was dated back to Dec'16. He received 190 NSW invite. Can you share your points breakdown?


----------



## aussiedream87

AnjuS said:


> Given the amount of uncertainty happened with 189 invites...75 pointers still stand a chance for ICT BA right?
> 
> I am waiting for acs approval for my husband and wondering what other options are there...


Cutoff is 70 so 75 pointers will be invited. Just a round went by without inviting few codes.


----------



## AnjuS

Oops. How come they suddenly decided not to invite any profession? Of course we can't predict what dibp decides but this selective round is scary...


----------



## plagenor

AnjuS said:


> Oops. How come they suddenly decided not to invite any profession? Of course we can't predict what dibp decides but this selective round is scary...


Here the thing they dont treat people like humans
And now somebody here will say

Ooo they dont owe u anything after taking 100 k


----------



## insider580

Is there an invitation round today?


----------



## aussiedream87

insider580 said:


> Is there an invitation round today?


Skillselect says its anticipated for 22nd Dec.


----------



## SVW3690

aussiedream87 said:


> Skillselect says its anticipated for 22nd Dec.


It says 22nd Nov, which is actually an old information


----------



## andreyx108b

SVW3690 said:


> It says 22nd Nov, which is actually an old information


updates come if and when... unfortunately.


----------



## molaboy

im confused now how the invite works, there is a 60+5 261112 invited with DoE 5/11/2017, 7 IELTS and 3yrs experience.


----------



## Ram2409

molaboy said:


> im confused now how the invite works, there is a 60+5 261112 invited with DoE 5/11/2017, 7 IELTS and 3yrs experience.


State nomination ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## xylocke

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum. 
Sharing my timeline as below:

261111 - ICT Business Analyst | AGE: 30 PTS | Education: 15 | Experience: 10 | English: 10 
PTE - A L74 R72 S67 W77

189 - 65 pts |190 - 70 pts (NSW and VIC)
Created 3 separate EOI

Planning to retake PTE and aim for 20 pts
Seems like i wont get any invite in 2 years time if I don't update my PTE exam score.
So many backlogs in immi tracker for 65 and 70 pointers


----------



## FFacs

molaboy said:


> im confused now how the invite works, there is a 60+5 261112 invited with DoE 5/11/2017, 7 IELTS and 3yrs experience.


They may be onshore with a job (for instance).


----------



## Jayman1

I got a pre-invite from NSW 18/12/2017. Although I'm expecting an ITA for 189 in mid March, I think I will apply for NSW nomination and see which track to take.


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> im confused now how the invite works, there is a 60+5 261112 invited with DoE 5/11/2017, 7 IELTS and 3yrs experience.


apologies, this is for 190 invite for VIC.


----------



## xylocke

molaboy said:


> apologies, this is for 190 invite for VIC.


From PH din ako. ano occupation mo sa 261112?

*Please post in clear English. See "Language", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## molaboy

xylocke said:


> From PH din ako. ano occupation mo sa 261112?


system analyst bro


----------



## yikes297

Hello guys, what exactly happened in the last invitation round for 189 (6th Dec) for 2611? Did anyone from this forum got invited with 70 points?


----------



## Prash8101

Hi Folks,

I need your humble advice in following issue.

My brother is trying to assess his education (Completed Masters in IS from Australia) from ACS as ICT security Specialist for second time (His first assessment was for software engineer (261313) which is a positive one).ACS has now advised him his education is not closely related to ICT security specialist and given him a below list of occupations to choose.
261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
261112 (System Analysts)
261311 (Analyst Programmer)
261312 (Developer Programmer)
261313 (Software Engineer)
261314 (Software Tester)
261399 (Software and Application Programmer)

He is been working as Level 1 Service engineer from past February (2017) (In Australia), so this February (2018) it will be 1 yr.

He has already dropped his file with 65 Points(Under Software Engineer) in July(28) 2017 waiting for invitation.

Obviously, he doesn’t want to go for ICT business analyst & System Analyst as current trend indicates invitation is not guaranteed even if you have 75 points with these codes and he will have 70 points if he gets his qualification & experience assessed as positive for these codes.

My Questions?
1)So now my question which occupation he needs to choose so that going forward ACS can except his current experience with that occupation to claim 5 points?
2) He is trying to convince ACS assessor that his education & current experience is closely related to ICT security specialist and he has already submitted a Employee reference letter(from current employer) to ACS. Will it be ok to produce another experience letter to ACS with service engineer as designation and roles and responsibilities as software engineer to claim 5 points using first Assessment ( which is 261313 positive one).?
3) Will there be any change in ACS approach if he assess his experience after 1 yrs(after Feb 2018) with same occupation (ICT security Specialist)? Can he get positive assessment along with his experience?

Note: ACS has clearly told him he is assessing only his education and asked him to drop another application once his experience reaches 1 yr. as their criteria to assess post study work assessment needs to have at least 1 yr. of experience.

Your insights in this are highly appreciated.


----------



## Rmarw

Any invites today?


----------



## yikes297

Really, no one?


----------



## AnjuS

What's happening?


----------



## plagenor

AnjuS said:


> What's happening?


Another ghost round its like
Ict people are ignored from. Last 3 round
People lifes on stake


----------



## andreyx108b

2613* reporting ITAs, but all 75+ pointers, i would assume for 26111* its 80+ points.. anyone with 80 points here?


----------



## SVW3690

ICT BA/SA --->[email protected]:30/11/2017 invited as per immitracker


----------



## ozck

plagenor said:


> Another ghost round its like
> Ict people are ignored from. Last 3 round
> People lifes on stake


I have been waiting for my 189 Invite since November...I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 9th August 2017.
Immitracker shows I am invited, but thats not the case.

I got the invite for NSW 190 VISA with 75 points in November, so going ahead and lodging the application this week.


----------



## andreyx108b

ozck said:


> I have been waiting for my 189 Invite since November...I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 9th August 2017.
> Immitracker shows I am invited, but thats not the case.
> 
> I got the invite for NSW 190 VISA with 75 points in November, so going ahead and lodging the application this week.


I would say its a wise move.


----------



## churek

My personal opinion, with the current trend, if you have invite from NSW or any state better grab it than wait for 189 (Unless you have 75pts or 80). 2yrs is not that long, who knows maybe you will like it there anyway.


----------



## Jayman1

I received a pre-invite for 261111 and my deadline is December 31st. 

What documents should I upload for my application for nomination to NSW?


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, Few doubts on Victoria state sponsorship -
1. As I understand after getting Vic invite, I need to update Victoria on receiving PR. They seem to have no direct link with DIBP so what if I don't update Victoria about my PR?
2. What if I change city after getting PR and don't inform Victoria? Is it recommended to inform Victoria or just don't update about getting PR and change in city.


----------



## ketan.solanki

Hello guys, 

I am new to the forum, I have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW/VIC) with 70 + 5 SS. I was hoping with people applying with similar points can assist in pre-invite / invite to either of the state. 


ANZCode: 261111 Business Analyst
Age: 30 points
Degree: 15 points
PTE-A: 10 points
Experience: 10 points
Spouse: 5 points
Visa 189: 70 points (DOE: Dec 11, 2017)
Visa 190 (NSW) : 75 points (DOE: Dec 11, 2017)
Visa 190 (VIC) : 75 points(DOE : Dec 12, 2017)


----------



## aussiedream87

Jayman1 said:


> I received a pre-invite for 261111 and my deadline is December 31st.
> 
> What documents should I upload for my application for nomination to NSW?


Congratulations! Please update the timelines and the documents you need to submit are as follows:

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


Sources: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## aussiedream87

ketan.solanki said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum, I have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW/VIC) with 70 + 5 SS. I was hoping with people applying with similar points can assist in pre-invite / invite to either of the state.
> 
> 
> ANZCode: 261111 Business Analyst
> Age: 30 points
> Degree: 15 points
> PTE-A: 10 points
> Experience: 10 points
> Spouse: 5 points
> Visa 189: 70 points (DOE: Dec 11, 2017)
> Visa 190 (NSW) : 75 points (DOE: Dec 11, 2017)
> Visa 190 (VIC) : 75 points(DOE : Dec 12, 2017)


you should be invited in Jan/Feb'18 considering the current trend.


----------



## Jayman1

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations! Please update the timelines and the documents you need to submit are as follows:
> 
> The following documents are required for every application:
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
> English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
> Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
> Full curriculum vitae/resume.
> Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
> 
> 
> Sources: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited



My timeline is below:

ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT BA)
189 DOE 30/11/2017 with 70 Points
190 VIC DOE 06/12/2017 with 75 Points
190 NSW DOE 09/12/2017 with 75 Points
NSW Pre-invite 18/12/2017

This document list is from the website and I've seen it. I was hoping you can tell me some "secret sauce" documents that can help me seal this opportunity and get a nomination!


----------



## aussiedream87

Jayman1 said:


> My timeline is below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT BA)
> 189 DOE 30/11/2017 with 70 Points
> 190 VIC DOE 06/12/2017 with 75 Points
> 190 NSW DOE 09/12/2017 with 75 Points
> NSW Pre-invite 18/12/2017
> 
> This document list is from the website and I've seen it. I was hoping you can tell me some "secret sauce" documents that can help me seal this opportunity and get a nomination!


For pre invite we dont have secret sauce  but, yeah definitely I can share the list for visa loge stage.

This stage u have to share all the documents which can prove that you have those 70 points which you are claiming.

Also, do you have 20 in English?


----------



## Jayman1

aussiedream87 said:


> For pre invite we dont have secret sauce  but, yeah definitely I can share the list for visa loge stage.
> 
> This stage u have to share all the documents which can prove that you have those 70 points which you are claiming.
> 
> Also, do you have 20 in English?


Yes I have 20 for Eng. I've added points breakdown in the signature as well.

I will surely reach out to you at the visa lodge stage


----------



## ketan.solanki

aussiedream87 said:


> you should be invited in Jan/Feb'18 considering the current trend.


Hey Thanks for a quick reply, this eases some pressure of me. I was thinking of waiting for 189 too. I will be losing 5 points in May, I will step over the age limit.


----------



## aussiedream87

ketan.solanki said:


> Hey Thanks for a quick reply, this eases some pressure of me. I was thinking of waiting for 189 too. I will be losing 5 points in May, I will step over the age limit.


Other ways to increase points is take help from your partner if married else work on PTE and ace it to earn 20 points.


----------



## catchpaul

Well said ... Totally agree with you !




churek said:


> My personal opinion, with the current trend, if you have invite from NSW or any state better grab it than wait for 189 (Unless you have 75pts or 80). 2yrs is not that long, who knows maybe you will like it there anyway.


----------



## aussiedream87

Jayman1 said:


> Yes I have 20 for Eng. I've added points breakdown in the signature as well.
> 
> I will surely reach out to you at the visa lodge stage


Wish you all the best and I hope you filled your case. Meanwhile, you can start other things like collecting your documents and apply for PCC.


----------



## Jayman1

aussiedream87 said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have 20 for Eng. I've added points breakdown in the signature as well.
> 
> I will surely reach out to you at the visa lodge stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best and I hope you filled your case. Meanwhile, you can start other things like collecting your documents and apply for PCC.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Submitted on 23rd. Yes I'm now working on PCC. 

What stage are you in? Best of luck to you as well


----------



## aussiedream87

Jayman1 said:


> Thanks. Submitted on 23rd. Yes I'm now working on PCC.
> 
> What stage are you in? Best of luck to you as well


I am waiting for an invite and my attempt to ace PTE is still in-progress.


----------



## Jayman1

aussiedream87 said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Submitted on 23rd. Yes I'm now working on PCC.
> 
> What stage are you in? Best of luck to you as well
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for an invite and my attempt to ace PTE is still in-progress.
Click to expand...

Yes keep trying because English is the only score that you can improve within a matter of weeks. Good luck!


----------



## theillusionist

Hi 

Request experts to respond for the following queries

1. Latest DOE to get invite with 70 points?
2. When did the last invite round happened? 6th Dec and 20th Dec? 
3. Can we expect a round on Jan 3rd ?
4. With 70 points and DOE in Jan 1st week, When can I expect an invite ? Is it possible to get an invite in April or May ? or Next in next financial year only, which is July 2018 ?


Thanks in advance,


----------



## VJ1

*Visa granted!*

All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant. 

Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead! 

Timeline in the signature below.


----------



## Jayman1

VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.


Many Congratulations VJ1. Best of luck to your new life ahead!

Why do you think they took 5 months considering they didn't verify anything and you had frontloaded all the documents? Is it just the workload on their desks?


----------



## catchpaul

Congratulations and wishing you all the very best !!!

Cheers




VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.


----------



## aussiedream87

theillusionist said:


> Hi
> 
> Request experts to respond for the following queries
> 
> 1. Latest DOE to get invite with 70 points?
> 2. When did the last invite round happened? 6th Dec and 20th Dec?
> 3. Can we expect a round on Jan 3rd ?
> 4. With 70 points and DOE in Jan 1st week, When can I expect an invite ? Is it possible to get an invite in April or May ? or Next in next financial year only, which is July 2018 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,



The dates arent really clear but, keep a tab of +-3 months for 70 pointers. You will get 190 NSW considering you have 20 points in English.

20 Dec did not have many ICT folks invited.

Yes. DIPB did say there is a round scheduled.

You can inivte but again +-3 months from DOE so sometime around March/April you can expect an invite.


----------



## theillusionist

aussiedream87 said:


> The dates arent really clear but, keep a tab of +-3 months for 70 pointers. You will get 190 NSW considering you have 20 points in English.
> 
> 20 Dec did not have many ICT folks invited.
> 
> Yes. DIPB did say there is a round scheduled.
> 
> You can inivte but again +-3 months from DOE so sometime around March/April you can expect an invite.


Thanks for the response.

Since ICT folks didn't get invited on Dec 20th round, Hope in Jan 3rd round they invite more numbers.

What's the latest DOE for a 70 pointers to get an invite ? Aug 9th ?


----------



## aussiedream87

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Since ICT folks didn't get invited on Dec 20th round, Hope in Jan 3rd round they invite more numbers.
> 
> What's the latest DOE for a 70 pointers to get an invite ? Aug 9th ?


As of now from skillselect it is 75 points - 22/09/2017 10.52 pm. (this ain't completely right I am assuming as I know someone who was invited with DOE of 09/12/2017)

Sources: 6 December Invitation round


----------



## hshssuresh

Hi All,
I have below queries. Experts, need your inputs please..
1. I have got my UK PCC done on Aug 14th 2017. How long is this valid? for 6 months or 1year?
2. Also, I have got India PCC done on Sep 4th 2017. How long is this valid? for 6 months or 1year?

I had got these PCC done hoping for early invite at that point of time. But,as we know it didn't turn out to be! Please let me know if i need to get it done all over again?

3. I have not opened immi account yet. But, i have filed for EOI on my own? Please let me know if I can still create immi account? If so, how can i add this EOI to my immi account?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## shavu

Hi Friends,
Any update on Systems Analyst- 261112 NSW invites, mine EOI is dated 1st June'17 with 70 (65 + 5) points. What is the current NSW invite trend for 261112?

Thanks!


----------



## theillusionist

Any BA/SA's got the invite in today's round? If so please update us with your points and DOE. 

Thanks


----------



## AnjuS

ICT BA
Points : 75
Updated DOE : 15 Dec 

Got the invite today.


----------



## Kmv

Hi Guys,

The queue for 70 has definitely moved, maybe around a week.

On Immitracker, one applicant has confirmed an invite.
DOE: 15/08/2017
70 points

Cheers !


----------



## debeash

AnjuS said:


> ICT BA
> Points : 75
> Updated DOE : 15 Dec
> 
> Got the invite today.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnjuS

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Am still waiting for PCC from 2 countries :fingerscrossed: ...so, just going to focus on logistics, ie documents, medicals, India PCC etc for now.


----------



## aussiedream87

AnjuS said:


> ICT BA
> Points : 75
> Updated DOE : 15 Dec
> 
> Got the invite today.


Congratulations


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Cleared PTE with Superior Scores today. Signature has been updated. EOIs updated.

Now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Cleared PTE with Superior Scores today. Signature has been updated. EOIs updated.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!


----------



## theillusionist

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Cleared PTE with Superior Scores today. Signature has been updated. EOIs updated.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


Hi Ravi,

I also gave the exam on Dec 7th and as I assured you in Whatsapp group, you have got 79+. Congratulations. 

I'm yet to file EOIs, because have applied for a new passport as my old passport is damaged.


----------



## andreyx108b

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Cleared PTE with Superior Scores today. Signature has been updated. EOIs updated.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


congrats!


----------



## Travice

Hi.. congratulation on the clearing the exam.. is there any tips in clearing PTE with 79+ ? I consistently have gotten 65+, but finding it difficult to cross the 79+.. added to that I need to achieve 79+ ASAP before I start losing points for my age..


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

theillusionist said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I also gave the exam on Dec 7th and as I assured you in Whatsapp group, you have got 79+. Congratulations.
> 
> I'm yet to file EOIs, because have applied for a new passport as my old passport is damaged.


Thank you buddy. Hope you get the passport sooner than expected.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!


Thank you Andrey!!


----------



## benisrael

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Cleared PTE with Superior Scores today. Signature has been updated. EOIs updated.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


Hearty congratulations on getting the desired score. 

70 Points for BA you will get invite within 8-12 weeks going by the trend. Have you applied for State sponsored?

Also, any tips for PTE-A as I am about to attempt my 1st, and hopefully the last to get 79.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

benisrael said:


> Hearty congratulations on getting the desired score.
> 
> 70 Points for BA you will get invite within 8-12 weeks going by the trend. Have you applied for State sponsored?
> 
> Also, any tips for PTE-A as I am about to attempt my 1st, and hopefully the last to get 79.


I am SA (261112) so hoping for the best. Have applied for 190 already.

Flow should be natural, prepare your pronunciations, punctuation and sentence structure.

For writing try giving examples in the essay section which will help you get to the conclusion.

Keep the volume of the headset between 75 and 80% and microphone next to your mouth and not in front of the mouth


----------



## sraja

Unable to login to Skill select .. I want to update my EOI and it gives the below error. Can someone help on this issue? Thanks.

The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## LGM

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Cleared PTE with Superior Scores today. Signature has been updated. EOIs updated.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


Hi Ravi,

I have PM you about strategy which you have followed to clear.. kindly get back to me with valuable input.


----------



## niravharsora

Hello all,

Details are in my signature. However, on the other thread that I am a part of people are a lot sceptical. Could anyone please guide me with my chances in the draw on 17th?

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: Not yet received


----------



## Jayman1

niravharsora said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Details are in my signature. However, on the other thread that I am a part of people are a lot sceptical. Could anyone please guide me with my chances in the draw on 17th?
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261111
> Age: 28 - 30 pts
> PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
> Education: 15 pts
> Work experience: 10 pts
> Total pts for 189: 75
> DOE: 2/1/2017
> Invite: Not yet received


In my opinion you'll get an invite in next round.


----------



## niravharsora

Jayman1 said:


> In my opinion you'll get an invite in next round.


Alright. Thank you.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: Not yet received


----------



## aabukar

*When is the next invitation round*

Dear All, 
Do you know when is the next invitation round ? 

Thanks 
Areej


----------



## NB

aabukar said:


> Dear All,
> Do you know when is the next invitation round ?
> 
> Thanks
> Areej


Not officially announced as yet but should be 17th Jan but delay to 24th Jan also may be a possibility 

Cheers


----------



## molaboy

what happens if I put my EOI on hold?

1. will i retain my DOE when I decided to resume?
2. I assume the points will be recalculated when I resume based on age and experience


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

molaboy said:


> what happens if I put my EOI on hold?
> 
> 1. will i retain my DOE when I decided to resume?
> 2. I assume the points will be recalculated when I resume based on age and experience


Hey buddy,

1. DOE will be retained even if the EOI is on hold but in case you have any points change due to age or experience, then it will change if there is increase or decrease of points
2. Only if there is increase or decrease of points, else it should not change.


----------



## foxes

Hey guys, can anyone predict when will the minimum points go down to 70 again? Will it last in 75 for a while?


----------



## ashishsingh2902

Its already 70. 
Last round queue moved by 1 week at 70 points


----------



## plagenor

Can somebody confirm cut off is 75 or 70 of 2611


----------



## NB

plagenor said:


> Can somebody confirm cut off is 75 or 70 of 2611


As per Iscah unofficial results 

2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points up to 15/08/2017 and 75 pointers up to 02/01/2018

So it is 70 points

Cheers


----------



## foxes

newbienz said:


> As per Iscah unofficial results
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points up to 15/08/2017 and 75 pointers up to 02/01/2018
> 
> So it is 70 points
> 
> Cheers


It seems like the cut off for 70 pointers is moving very slowly


----------



## Jayman1

Has anyone received pre-invite from Victoria for 261111 ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## benisrael

foxes said:


> It seems like the cut off for 70 pointers is moving very slowly


3-4 months is the new waiting time for 70 points, better get used to it. 

What is your DoE?


----------



## foxes

benisrael said:


> 3-4 months is the new waiting time for 70 points, better get used to it.
> 
> What is your DoE?


I am yet to apply. Still working on my PTE


----------



## Nyad1102

Hello Experts!!

Please help me with the below questions

I am having 65 points and based on the current trend i dont think i will be getting a 189 invite in next one year so I am planning to apply for 190 as well but I am having the below queries

1. Should i create two separate Skill select accounts to apply for 189 and 190 or one account would do?
2. If i can do it from the same account, should i select both 189 and 190 checkbox at a time while applying?
2. Based on the current trends will it be better if i apply for Vic or NSW for the BA skill? Which one will result in a faster invite based on my points breakdown mentioned below and which state has better BA job prospects?
3. Where can we track the 190 invites being issued so that we can get an idea of the points trend? On skillselect site i can only see 189 invite details

Thanks in advance 

Point Breakdown
Age 30;
Edu: 15
Eng: 20 (L 90; R 90; S 90; W 81)
Exp: 0 (i have 7 yrs exp but ACS will deduct 6 years)
ACS Applied: 12/11/17
ACS Result: Awaited
Total Points for 189: 65
Total Point for 190: 65+5


----------



## Jayman1

Nyad1102 said:


> Hello Experts!!
> 
> Please help me with the below questions
> 
> I am having 65 points and based on the current trend i dont think i will be getting a 189 invite in next one year so I am planning to apply for 190 as well but I am having the below queries
> 
> 1. Should i create two separate Skill select accounts to apply for 189 and 190 or one account would do?
> 2. If i can do it from the same account, should i select both 189 and 190 checkbox at a time while applying?
> 2. Based on the current trends will it be better if i apply for Vic or NSW for the BA skill? Which one will result in a faster invite based on my points breakdown mentioned below and which state has better BA job prospects?
> 3. Where can we track the 190 invites being issued so that we can get an idea of the points trend? On skillselect site i can only see 189 invite details
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Point Breakdown
> Age 30;
> Edu: 15
> Eng: 20 (L 90; R 90; S 90; W 81)
> Exp: 0 (i have 7 yrs exp but ACS will deduct 6 years)
> ACS Applied: 12/11/17
> ACS Result: Awaited
> Total Points for 189: 65
> Total Point for 190: 65+5


Dear Nyad, 

I'm no expert but I'll give my opinions:

1. Create a separate EOI
2. Check the relevant one in each
3. Apply to both in separate EoIs. NSW is pre-inviting BA occupation candidates who have Eng 20 points which you do. Vic might invite in future. NSW seems to have much more jobs for BAs but Melbourne is the most liveable city of the world.
4. See the State and Territory invitations tab under skill select for 190 invitations. Also check myimmitracker.com

Having 0 points for experience can be a turnoff for states when nominating. Why will ACS deduct 6 out of 7 years??


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> 3-4 months is the new waiting time for 70 points, better get used to it.
> 
> What is your DoE?


within 24 months from ago, there were hopes for 60 pointers... and some were invited. Now even 70 pointers are struggling.


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Hi Everyone,

I have taken IELTS Academic on 13th Jan'18.
1. Will I be able to apply for PR through IELTS Academic score or is it possible only through IELTS general/PTE ?
2. Do we get 10 points if we score 7 in each section or Overall band 7 ?
3. How many points in total are required in Systems Analyst category?

Please find application details in signature.

Thanks,
Iti Sharma


----------



## Nyad1102

Jayman1 said:


> Dear Nyad,
> 
> I'm no expert but I'll give my opinions:
> 
> 1. Create a separate EOI
> 2. Check the relevant one in each
> 3. Apply to both in separate EoIs. NSW is pre-inviting BA occupation candidates who have Eng 20 points which you do. Vic might invite in future. NSW seems to have much more jobs for BAs but Melbourne is the most liveable city of the world.
> 4. See the State and Territory invitations tab under skill select for 190 invitations. Also check myimmitracker.com
> 
> Having 0 points for experience can be a turnoff for states when nominating. Why will ACS deduct 6 out of 7 years??


Dear Jayman1,

Thank you for your reply.

ACS will be deducting 6 years because my degree will be assessed as ICT minor or lower as i have done Bcom(Computers)

If i apply for both NSW and VIC using two separate skill select accounts, will it not be a problem? Based on what i have read, if you apply for two states, the state will ask for justification when a pre-invite is issued. Also, states prefer candidates who have applied only to their state as it shows some form of commitment to them. 

Thanks


----------



## Jayman1

I think it's required to take IELTS General Training



itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have taken IELTS Academic on 13th Jan'18.
> 1. Will I be able to apply for PR through IELTS Academic score or is it possible only through IELTS general/PTE ?
> 2. Do we get 10 points if we score 7 in each section or Overall band 7 ?
> 3. How many points in total are required in Systems Analyst category?
> 
> Please find application details in signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti Sharma


----------



## Jayman1

Nyad1102 said:


> Dear Jayman1,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ACS will be deducting 6 years because my degree will be assessed as ICT minor or lower as i have done Bcom(Computers)
> 
> If i apply for both NSW and VIC using two separate skill select accounts, will it not be a problem? Based on what i have read, if you apply for two states, the state will ask for justification when a pre-invite is issued. Also, states prefer candidates who have applied only to their state as it shows some form of commitment to them.
> 
> Thanks


I applied with separate EOIs and got pre-invite from NSW but not from Vic. But I don't see too many other pre-invites from Vic to 261111 this year. I've heard Vic is quite touchy and will ask for commitment agreement etc. NSW hasn't asked for anything on the pre-invite stage.


----------



## Nyad1102

Jayman1 said:


> I applied with separate EOIs and got pre-invite from NSW but not from Vic. But I don't see too many other pre-invites from Vic to 261111 this year. I've heard Vic is quite touchy and will ask for commitment agreement etc. NSW hasn't asked for anything on the pre-invite stage.


Dear Jayman1,

Thank you for the info. All the best for your application.


----------



## NB

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have taken IELTS Academic on 13th Jan'18.
> 1. Will I be able to apply for PR through IELTS Academic score or is it possible only through IELTS general/PTE ?
> 2. Do we get 10 points if we score 7 in each section or Overall band 7 ?
> 3. How many points in total are required in Systems Analyst category?
> 
> Please find application details in signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> Iti Sharma


1. DIBP will accept it for points
2. Min 7.0 in each section not overall
3. The minimum score you need to launch an EOI is 60 under 189 but anything under 70 will require you to wait for a long time for invite.
So you should aim to get 20 for English to get an invite 
10 does not help you out
Cheers


----------



## harisabbasi86

Dear Members, 

I've a query and need your inputs on that. I successfully completed the ACS evaluation. However, in the evaluation the experience which is claimable has different month than what is mentioned on my contract. My company was taken over by another company in OCT and it is mentioned in ACS evaluation however the contract signed with the new organization was 3 weeks later (which takes it to Nov). In my EOI I've claimed my work experience starting December. 

Do you guys see any issue? Any documentation I can provide to support my argument?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## harisabbasi86

Also if you can share ITA timelines for 65 pts. Thanks


----------



## Velan

I have got the following points 

PTE-20
Age-25
Exp -10
Education - VETASSESS assesment pending

I need to lodge an EOI only after VETASSESS assesment, how long would it take to expect to recieve an invite. I expect 15 points for education as I have B.E background. Please advise


----------



## Velan

Jayman1 said:


> I think it's required to take IELTS General Training


Dear Jayman,

From your signature, you had applied on 30-Nov-2017 and have got state invite in December. Am i right? I have also 70 points without state and expect to apply soon and hence requesting your advise.


----------



## NB

harisabbasi86 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I've a query and need your inputs on that. I successfully completed the ACS evaluation. However, in the evaluation the experience which is claimable has different month than what is mentioned on my contract. My company was taken over by another company in OCT and it is mentioned in ACS evaluation however the contract signed with the new organization was 3 weeks later (which takes it to Nov). In my EOI I've claimed my work experience starting December.
> 
> Do you guys see any issue? Any documentation I can provide to support my argument?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Why is the experience date different in the evaluation from the contract ?
Your mistake when applying or ACS mistake when giving th assessment ?

Cheers


----------



## harisabbasi86

newbienz said:


> harisabbasi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> I've a query and need your inputs on that. I successfully completed the ACS evaluation. However, in the evaluation the experience which is claimable has different month than what is mentioned on my contract. My company was taken over by another company in OCT and it is mentioned in ACS evaluation however the contract signed with the new organization was 3 weeks later (which takes it to Nov). In my EOI I've claimed my work experience starting December.
> 
> Do you guys see any issue? Any documentation I can provide to support my argument?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the experience date different in the evaluation from the contract ?
> Your mistake when applying or ACS mistake when giving th assessment ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. 
As mentioned, the actual date of acquisition is what i mentioned for acs evaluation and same was issued however contracts were provided a few weeks later so contract has a later date


----------



## NB

harisabbasi86 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> As mentioned, the actual date of acquisition is what i mentioned for acs evaluation and same was issued however contracts were provided a few weeks later so contract has a later date


WHat about salary or contract payments ?
Were you paid even for that interim period when the contract was not in existence?

Cheers


----------



## Neo_R

*Vetasess*



Velan said:


> I have got the following points
> 
> PTE-20
> Age-25
> Exp -10
> Education - VETASSESS assesment pending
> 
> I need to lodge an EOI only after VETASSESS assesment, how long would it take to expect to recieve an invite. I expect 15 points for education as I have B.E background. Please advise


I have a question regarding VETASESS. My wife has a project co-ordinator experience 531112 for 1.5 yrs and a software developer for 3.8 yrs. Since she is a BE ( ECE ) graduate. So we cannot apply 2613 job code. But I want to know whether I can apply for vetassess assessment or will they expect 4 yrs experience as well.


----------



## Velan

I did Point Test Advise with VETASSESS and not experience. So have little idea about that, any member's?


----------



## oz.productguy

Has anyone got an Invite for 189-190 (NSW) BA recently? If yes, what were your points and EOI date?


----------



## andreyx108b

harisabbasi86 said:


> Also if you can share ITA timelines for 65 pts. Thanks


its like August 2016.


----------



## Jayman1

I got a pre-invite from NSW but for 189 nothing yet. 



oz.productguy said:


> Has anyone got an Invite for 189-190 (NSW) BA recently? If yes, what were your points and EOI date?


----------



## oz.productguy

Jayman1 said:


> I got a pre-invite from NSW but for 189 nothing yet.




Guess we’re on the same boat


----------



## theillusionist

Jan 3rd round reports:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018

So the DOE is 30th August.

And total invites issued for the whole round is just 300. Not sure why though. 

Hope in today's round they issue 2000+ invites and many of the 70 pointers clear the queue, expecting the DOE to be End of October for 70 pointers.


----------



## Jayman1

I don't think they will invite more than 1574/12 = 131 per month for ICT BA and SA combined. So only 65 per round. DOE cutoff might not move by more than 2 weeks I suppose. 



theillusionist said:


> Jan 3rd round reports:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018
> 
> So the DOE is 30th August.
> 
> And total invites issued for the whole round is just 300. Not sure why though.
> 
> Hope in today's round they issue 2000+ invites and many of the 70 pointers clear the queue, expecting the DOE to be End of October for 70 pointers.


----------



## theillusionist

Jayman1 said:


> I don't think they will invite more than 1574/12 = 131 per month for ICT BA and SA combined. So only 65 per round. DOE cutoff might not move by more than 2 weeks I suppose.


Yea. But in Dec 600 invites and Jan 3rd it is just 300 invites.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Good to see that points have come down to 70.. this is a positive sign



theillusionist said:


> Jan 3rd round reports:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018
> 
> So the DOE is 30th August.
> 
> And total invites issued for the whole round is just 300. Not sure why though.
> 
> Hope in today's round they issue 2000+ invites and many of the 70 pointers clear the queue, expecting the DOE to be End of October for 70 pointers.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

How many SA with 70 points are here? Any idea? I mean after the last cutoff as per the DIBP official invites given in the site?


----------



## dirkemeert

Do I get reinvitation in skillselect if my 190 invitation expires first time? Or it is only for 189?
I didn't realize that my credit card had expired. Please reply.

Thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87

dirkemeert said:


> Do I get reinvitation in skillselect if my 190 invitation expires first time? Or it is only for 189?
> I didn't realize that my credit card had expired. Please reply.
> 
> Thanks!


You can eventually if you file a new EOI but, reach out to NSW dept. and see what they suggest.


----------



## nithin.raghav

HI All,

I am really happy to tell you all that I have got my 189 invite today.

Code: 261112
Points: 70
EOI: 7th September 2017
Invited: 18th January 2018. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Jayman1

Many Congratulations Nithin!



nithin.raghav said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am really happy to tell you all that I have got my 189 invite today.
> 
> Code: 261112
> Points: 70
> EOI: 7th September 2017
> Invited: 18th January 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


----------



## debeash

nithin.raghav said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am really happy to tell you all that I have got my 189 invite today.
> 
> Code: 261112
> Points: 70
> EOI: 7th September 2017
> Invited: 18th January 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamaldeeps22

hi, any update for 65 pointers for 189. Its been more than an year and nothing yet. 

even filed for NSW and Vic with 70 points for 190 , but nothing there


----------



## aussiedream87

kamaldeeps22 said:


> hi, any update for 65 pointers for 189. Its been more than an year and nothing yet.
> 
> even filed for NSW and Vic with 70 points for 190 , but nothing there


For 189 the last 65 pointer was back in July/Aug 2016 if I can recollect. However, for states, there were few invitees. Can you share the EOI dates for states?

If you married try to claim partner points or work on PTE which is the fastest way to increase points as of now.

Cheers!!


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.

Current Scenario:
* Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) and residing in India
* Already applied for 189 with 60 points & 190 (Victoria SS) with 65 points under Systems Analyst (261112) 
* Have very little hope of getting Invite from Victoria as its already been 6 months and many high pointers in pool

Queries:
* Please suggest other New States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (I checked for Few States and found following items indicating that i might not be Eligible)
**Queensland - Brisbane : The ICT occupations need to have Job offer from Queensland, so probably not possible 
**South Australia - Adelaide : The ICT occupations need to have minimum of 70 points
* How to go about EOI process for this New State i.e. should i create a New EOI or update existing EOI? Please details out steps for updating EOI (Incase)?

with regards
Raghav


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Current Scenario:
> * Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) and residing in India
> * Already applied for 189 with 60 points & 190 (Victoria SS) with 65 points under Systems Analyst (261112)
> * Have very little hope of getting Invite from Victoria as its already been 6 months and many high pointers in pool
> 
> Queries:
> * Please suggest other New States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (I checked for Few States and found following items indicating that i might not be Eligible)
> **Queensland - Brisbane : The ICT occupations need to have Job offer from Queensland, so probably not possible
> **South Australia - Adelaide : The ICT occupations need to have minimum of 70 points
> * How to go about EOI process for this New State i.e. should i create a New EOI or update existing EOI? Please details out steps for updating EOI (Incase)?
> 
> with regards
> Raghav




Answers to all your questions on ISCAH website. Do visit..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Current Scenario:
> * Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) and residing in India
> * Already applied for 189 with 60 points & 190 (Victoria SS) with 65 points under Systems Analyst (261112)
> * Have very little hope of getting Invite from Victoria as its already been 6 months and many high pointers in pool
> 
> Queries:
> * Please suggest other New States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (I checked for Few States and found following items indicating that i might not be Eligible)
> **Queensland - Brisbane : The ICT occupations need to have Job offer from Queensland, so probably not possible
> **South Australia - Adelaide : The ICT occupations need to have minimum of 70 points
> * How to go about EOI process for this New State i.e. should i create a New EOI or update existing EOI? Please details out steps for updating EOI (Incase)?
> 
> with regards
> Raghav


Have you maxed out all the points? What about your PTE?
I was in the same boat back in Nov with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. Took some time to prepare for PTE and cracked it. But due to issues from PTE got my scores late (took a month)
All is well that ends well. Now with the new DOE I am waiting for an invite, please check my signature . 

Go through this thread to get some tips on how to increase your scores and o not loose hope!!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## aussiedream87

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Current Scenario:
> * Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) and residing in India
> * Already applied for 189 with 60 points & 190 (Victoria SS) with 65 points under Systems Analyst (261112)
> * Have very little hope of getting Invite from Victoria as its already been 6 months and many high pointers in pool
> 
> Queries:
> * Please suggest other New States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (I checked for Few States and found following items indicating that i might not be Eligible)
> **Queensland - Brisbane : The ICT occupations need to have Job offer from Queensland, so probably not possible
> **South Australia - Adelaide : The ICT occupations need to have minimum of 70 points
> * How to go about EOI process for this New State i.e. should i create a New EOI or update existing EOI? Please details out steps for updating EOI (Incase)?
> 
> with regards
> Raghav



As of now, you won't be eligible unless you have an offer in hand or studied in their states. For now, NSW or VIC are the only states without any clauses where one can apply from ICT. The only way is to increase points as there are many 65 pointers were waiting over a year and no response yet. So it is going to be a tuff competition.

So claim partner points or give a shot with English test which is best bet period.


----------



## aussiedream87

Attached are currently available state options for 261111 where you cant apply to Tas or NT (Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation) as special conditions apply


----------



## raghavcv

aussiedream87 said:


> As of now, you won't be eligible unless you have an offer in hand or studied in their states. For now, NSW or VIC are the only states without any clauses where one can apply from ICT. The only way is to increase points as there are many 65 pointers were waiting over a year and no response yet. So it is going to be a tuff competition.
> 
> So claim partner points or give a shot with English test which is best bet period.


Hi,

I already have 20 points from English. I did not get any points from work experience as I am a Mechanical engineer graduate and working in IT services. It's a major drawback as only 1 year was considered relevant out of my total 7yrs experience.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavcv

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Have you maxed out all the points? What about your PTE?
> I was in the same boat back in Nov with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. Took some time to prepare for PTE and cracked it. But due to issues from PTE got my scores late (took a month)
> All is well that ends well. Now with the new DOE I am waiting for an invite, please check my signature .
> 
> Go through this thread to get some tips on how to increase your scores and o not loose hope!!
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


Hi,

Already have 20 points from English and did not get any work experience points as only 1 year was considered relevant out of 7 years by ACT due to non-IT graduation.

With regards
Raghav

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already have 20 points from English. I did not get any points from work experience as I am a Mechanical engineer graduate and working in IT services. It's a major drawback as only 1 year was considered relevant out of my total 7yrs experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Ouch! What I can tell u is 20 points in English will have an edge over other keep your fingers crossed and let's see if Vic or NSW fetches you a nomination email. Again I don't want to give you any false hopes but, making sure you are aware of trend for these states.


Cheers!


----------



## raghavcv

aussiedream87 said:


> Ouch! What I can tell u is 20 points in English will have an edge over other keep your fingers crossed and let's see if Vic or NSW fetches you a nomination email. Again I dont want to give you any false hopes but, making sure you are aware of trend for these states.


Yeah ..I have to wait.. Thanks for your response as it gave some hope .

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

raghavcv said:


> Yeah ..I have to wait.. Thanks for your response as it gave some hope .
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


If you can claim partner points then that would give you an edge...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Was there an invitation round on Jan 17th? 
If yes, any idea how much the queue has moved?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

debeash said:


> Was there an invitation round on Jan 17th?
> If yes, any idea how much the queue has moved?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can check the unofficial results in Iscah website

Cheers


----------



## theillusionist

To file the EOI for 190 NSW and VIC, do we need the passport number alone or require expiry date , issue date ?


----------



## Nyad1102

Hi Guys 

I have applied for 190 NSW today and I just wanted to start preparing with the documentation that will be required to be submitted to the state for my ANZSCO code 261111 ICT business analyst

Can someone please let me know what is the documentation that is required to be submitted to NSW at pre-invite stage and if there are any templates available for the same. 

Also, i know its too early but based on the current trend in how many weeks can i expect a pre-invite based on my profile (in signature)

Thanks in advance


----------



## benisrael

Nyad1102 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW today and I just wanted to start preparing with the documentation that will be required to be submitted to the state for my ANZSCO code 261111 ICT business analyst
> 
> Can someone please let me know what is the documentation that is required to be submitted to NSW at pre-invite stage and if there are any templates available for the same.
> 
> Also, i know its too early but based on the current trend in how many weeks can i expect a pre-invite based on my profile (in signature)
> 
> Thanks in advance


190 visas most of the time goes to people with good experience. Are you close to reaching 3 years of relevant experience anytime soon?


----------



## dirkemeert

*Re-invitation for 190?*

Does anyone know?
Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?

Thanks!


----------



## theillusionist

Hi Experts.

Please see my signature for complete details on EOI and Points.

Kindly let me know the documents I should keep it ready for NSW or VIC at pre-invite stage.

Invite for 190 is random or does it also have the invite rounds like 189?

Can I expect the pre invite in next 4 to 8 weeks? Or please let me know the usual trend for 190 invites.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

dirkemeert said:


> Does anyone know?
> Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?
> 
> Thanks!


Why do you want to waste the invite? Go ahead and apply. In the times like this where every invite is critical, do not waste any invites. You might have to work hard but do not worry on that. Its the same everywhere and you would have to expect better results.


----------



## Nyad1102

benisrael said:


> 190 visas most of the time goes to people with good experience. Are you close to reaching 3 years of relevant experience anytime soon?


HI Benisrael

I still have some time left to get exp points so i cant count on that

I was hoping that since my English score is high, i may stand a chance of getting an invite soon.


----------



## dirkemeert

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Why do you want to waste the invite? Go ahead and apply. In the times like this where every invite is critical, do not waste any invites. You might have to work hard but do not worry on that. Its the same everywhere and you would have to expect better results.


I understand the concern. But:

1. I don't want to waste, I got severely sick for a month and had to return to India in emergency. I don't have all the documents prepared for example, PCC from Belgium and tax documents from my company since they take care of Belgian tax. Now when I'm back, Finance officer is on leave till 22nd Jan. Once she returns, she may take few days and then I have to get them translated. I fear my time will be over by then.

2. My Credit card also expired in the mean time.

What I'm asking, Is it the only chance so I make it possible somehow with incomplete documents or I will get the re-invitation and do everything perfectly to get the direct grant.

Even if there is a possibility of re-invitation, don't worry, it won't impact any of the quota since 190 is outside the ceiling. I hope it explains.

Thanks!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

dirkemeert said:


> I understand the concern. But:
> 
> 1. I don't want to waste, I got severely sick for a month and had to return to India in emergency. I don't have all the documents prepared for example, PCC from Belgium and tax documents from my company since they take care of Belgian tax. Now when I'm back, Finance officer is on leave till 22nd Jan. Once she returns, she may take few days and then I have to get them translated. I fear my time will be over by then.
> 
> 2. My Credit card also expired in the mean time.
> 
> What I'm asking, Is it the only chance so I make it possible somehow with incomplete documents or I will get the re-invitation and do everything perfectly to get the direct grant.
> 
> Even if there is a possibility of re-invitation, don't worry, it won't impact any of the quota since 190 is outside the ceiling. I hope it explains.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry to hear about that. Hope you are all good now.

I guess your question was answered by Newbienz in the other post.


----------



## dirkemeert

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Hope you are all good now.
> 
> I guess your question was answered by Newbienz in the other post.


Thanks. Yes it is replied and I'm doing good


----------



## benisrael

Going by trend, You may need to wait for 7 or more months with 65 points for 189.

If you are looking only at State sponsor, then you better apply for Victoria as well. All the best on your PR journey!!!



Nyad1102 said:


> HI Benisrael
> 
> I still have some time left to get exp points so i cant count on that
> 
> I was hoping that since my English score is high, i may stand a chance of getting an invite soon.


----------



## Nyad1102

benisrael said:


> Going by trend, You may need to wait for 7 or more months with 65 points for 189.
> 
> If you are looking only at State sponsor, then you better apply for Victoria as well. All the best on your PR journey!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## karthik4overseas

benisrael said:


> Going by trend, You may need to wait for 7 or more months with 65 points for 189.
> 
> If you are looking only at State sponsor, then you better apply for Victoria as well. All the best on your PR journey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nyad1102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Benisrael
> 
> I still have some time left to get exp points so i cant count on that
> 
> I was hoping that since my English score is high, i may stand a chance of getting an invite soon.
Click to expand...

There is definitely no scope for 65 pointers as 70 pointers themselves have waiting period of almost 5 months...Better to apply for VIC and NSW...u may expect something there...VIC for Systems Analysts and NSW...Eng 20


----------



## karthik4overseas

theillusionist said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> Please see my signature for complete details on EOI and Points.
> 
> Kindly let me know the documents I should keep it ready for NSW or VIC at pre-invite stage.
> 
> Invite for 190 is random or does it also have the invite rounds like 189?
> 
> Can I expect the pre invite in next 4 to 8 weeks? Or please let me know the usual trend for 190 invites.


Skilled Declaration Form, 
Resume,
ACS Result Letter
PTE

These are for VIC...others please add for NSW


----------



## benisrael

Technically , the longest waiting so far for a 70 pointer has been 4 months and 4 days.



karthik4overseas said:


> There is definitely no scope for 65 pointers as 70 pointers themselves have waiting period of almost 5 months...Better to apply for VIC and NSW...u may expect something there...VIC for Systems Analysts and NSW...Eng 20


----------



## benisrael

Keep us posted on what happens to your request for state sponsorship, there are quite a few with the same point level as yours. 

ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
Age= 30, Edu = 15, Exp= 5, PTE = 20. 
ACS - 28/07/2018
PTE A - L 84, R 84, S 90, W 88 - 07/12/2018 
189 EOI - 12/01/2018 (70 points) 
190 NSW EOI - 19/01/2018 (75 points) 
190 VIC EOI - 19/01/2018 (75 points)



theillusionist said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> Please see my signature for complete details on EOI and Points.
> 
> Kindly let me know the documents I should keep it ready for NSW or VIC at pre-invite stage.
> 
> Invite for 190 is random or does it also have the invite rounds like 189?
> 
> Can I expect the pre invite in next 4 to 8 weeks? Or please let me know the usual trend for 190 invites.


----------



## Jayman1

Any ICT Business or Systems Analyst awaiting state nomination approval from NSW?


----------



## EAU2452

Hello Experts,

Can anyone please tell me my chances to be invited under 2611 (System Analyst) before my 30 June 2018, as I will lose 5 points on this day. Now I have 70 points fro 189 and 75 for NSW. Including the 10 points from English.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

labhan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me my chances to be invited under 2611 (System Analyst) before my 30 June 2018, as I will lose 5 points on this day. Now I have 70 points fro 189 and 75 for NSW. Including the 10 points from English.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I see here that you do not have any other attempt in PTE since Jan 2017. Can you explore that option to get a 20 score for PTE. That could help even if you lose 5 points in June end.

Have you give it a thought?


----------



## EAU2452

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I see here that you do not have any other attempt in PTE since Jan 2017. Can you explore that option to get a 20 score for PTE. That could help even if you lose 5 points in June end.
> 
> Have you give it a thought?


The signature was not updated long time ago, since 2017 i was struggling to get 65+ I finally got it yesterday


----------



## benisrael

If you are going to apply your EoI, do it RIGHT NOW!


Going by the trend, you should get your invite in 4 months with 70 points , which is late May. 

Even if you do not get it by May for some reason, you can always give another try and improve your score for English. 



labhan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me my chances to be invited under 2611 (System Analyst) before my 30 June 2018, as I will lose 5 points on this day. Now I have 70 points fro 189 and 75 for NSW. Including the 10 points from English.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## EAU2452

benisrael said:


> If you are going to apply your EoI, do it RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> Going by the trend, you should get your invite in 4 months with 70 points , which is late May.
> 
> Even if you do not get it by May for some reason, you can always give another try and improve your score for English.


Thanks a lot dear


----------



## Jayman1

labhan said:


> benisrael said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to apply your EoI, do it RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> Going by the trend, you should get your invite in 4 months with 70 points , which is late May.
> 
> Even if you do not get it by May for some reason, you can always give another try and improve your score for English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot dear
Click to expand...

I think once the DOE for other occupations is reached, movement of ICT BA and SA will slow down further. Expect 5-6 months of waiting.


----------



## EAU2452

Jayman1 said:


> I think once the DOE for other occupations is reached, movement of ICT BA and SA will slow down further. Expect 5-6 months of waiting.


What is DOE? and do you mean 5-6 months of waiting for both 189 and 190 NSW? or NSW should send invitation earlier than 189?

Thanks


----------



## oz.productguy

Hey Jayman1 - I am in the similar boat as you. I have submitted my NSW pre-invite application in December 2017 with 70+5 points. Any idea / intel on how the flow is moving in this regard? I cant see to find any reliable information.


----------



## Jayman1

labhan said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think once the DOE for other occupations is reached, movement of ICT BA and SA will slow down further. Expect 5-6 months of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> What is DOE? and do you mean 5-6 months of waiting for both 189 and 190 NSW? or NSW should send invitation earlier than 189?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

DOE is date of Effect of your EOI. It's the date used when comparing EoIs with same scores. Earlier DOE gets selected first. Only in Subclass 189 though. 190 does not follow this rule


----------



## Jayman1

oz.productguy said:


> Hey Jayman1 - I am in the similar boat as you. I have submitted my NSW pre-invite application in December 2017 with 70+5 points. Any idea / intel on how the flow is moving in this regard? I cant see to find any reliable information.


Some people from Dec 18th NSW have gotten approvals. But seems like the person handling our occupation is on long leaves!


----------



## Jayman1

labhan said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think once the DOE for other occupations is reached, movement of ICT BA and SA will slow down further. Expect 5-6 months of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> What is DOE? and do you mean 5-6 months of waiting for both 189 and 190 NSW? or NSW should send invitation earlier than 189?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

5-6 months waiting for 189 invite. 190 can happen much sooner or not happen at all. 

This is just my opinion. Could be wrong


----------



## Jayman1

Any ICT BA/SA got pre-invite from Victoria today? They have sent pre-invites. And how about NSW pre-invite or approval?


----------



## benisrael

Jayman1 said:


> I think once the DOE for other occupations is reached, movement of ICT BA and SA will slow down further. Expect 5-6 months of waiting.


This is just speculation and something we can't prove. 

When I say 'going by the trend' it is the longest wait period so far for ANY 70 pointer in BA/SA roles. 

4 months & 4 days to be accurate.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

I got my pre-invite from Victoria today and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


----------



## Jayman1

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite from Victoria today and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


Many Congratulations Ravi!


----------



## Nyad1102

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite from Victoria today and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


Congratulations Ravi!!

Can you please let me know if you have used separate skill select accounts for each of the states or have used one skill select account only for both states.

Also, based on trend there were hardly any pre-invites issued by Victoria off late so I have applied only for NSW. Do you suggest me to apply for Vic as well based on my profile details mentioned in the signature?


----------



## theillusionist

karthik4overseas said:


> Skilled Declaration Form,
> Resume,
> ACS Result Letter
> PTE
> 
> These are for VIC...others please add for NSW


Thanks Karthik


----------



## theillusionist

benisrael said:


> Keep us posted on what happens to your request for state sponsorship, there are quite a few with the same point level as yours.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> Age= 30, Edu = 15, Exp= 5, PTE = 20.
> ACS - 28/07/2018
> PTE A - L 84, R 84, S 90, W 88 - 07/12/2018
> 189 EOI - 12/01/2018 (70 points)
> 190 NSW EOI - 19/01/2018 (75 points)
> 190 VIC EOI - 19/01/2018 (75 points)


Sure Benisrael


----------



## theillusionist

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite from Victoria today and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


Congratulations RaveNid  Happy for you


----------



## oz.productguy

Jayman1 said:


> Some people from Dec 18th NSW have gotten approvals. But seems like the person handling our occupation is on long leaves!




Haha I guess. When yuh say approvals I think you meant 190 invite right ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Thank you everyone. I have created 3 separate EOIs to try my luck. Even if I get a 189, I would still have to decide the state I plan to move with could be either NSW or VIC. Fortunately that has been taken care by this pre-invite.So my hopes are high on this.

Currently working on the CV part as all other docs are ready.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Nyad1102

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Thank you everyone. I have created 3 separate EOIs to try my luck. Even if I get a 189, I would still have to decide the state I plan to move with could be either NSW or VIC. Fortunately that has been taken care by this pre-invite.So my hopes are high on this.
> 
> Currently working on the CV part as all other docs are ready.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


All the best Ravi!! Hopefully you will get an invite also at the same quick pace

Can you pls let me know if there are any specific templates of CV's that we need to follow for submissions to states and where can we get the same.


----------



## Jayman1

oz.productguy said:


> Haha I guess. When yuh say approvals I think you meant 190 invite right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By approval I mean the nomination by the state and hence the ITA for the PR visa. several people are getting it everyday from NSW and today someone mentioned an ICT BA also getting but she had applied back in sept-oct. So our result seems to be a few weeks away.


----------



## theillusionist

Jayman1 said:


> By approval I mean the nomination by the state and hence the ITA for the PR visa. several people are getting it everyday from NSW and today someone mentioned an ICT BA also getting but she had applied back in sept-oct. So our result seems to be a few weeks away.


Great to know that ICT BA has got an invite from NSW, as VIC is mainly inviting System Analyst.


----------



## benisrael

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite from Victoria today and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


All the best Ravi, I am sure you will get your Visa in no time.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Nyad1102 said:


> All the best Ravi!! Hopefully you will get an invite also at the same quick pace
> 
> Can you pls let me know if there are any specific templates of CV's that we need to follow for submissions to states and where can we get the same.


Thank you buddy. Victoria has given a sample CV which it would like to see for the candidates. NSW, I am not sure as I have not got a pre-invite and not much is found on the site.(I might have over looked but please check with NSW invitees)


----------



## vicky_anish

Hi everyone, 

I am going to apply for ICT BA for VIC, I was thinking to improve my scores and apply for 189 as i have 65 points but life got much more busier than i thought and I will lose 5 points come august. I have 5+ yrs of experience from ACS and a total of 9 yrs of 10 yrs of experience. Do you guys think I will be getting an invite ? If so it is a good idea to move to Victoria because I was planning to move to NSW if i get an invite.


----------



## Nyad1102

vicky_anish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to apply for ICT BA for VIC, I was thinking to improve my scores and apply for 189 as i have 65 points but life got much more busier than i thought and I will lose 5 points come august. I have 5+ yrs of experience from ACS and a total of 9 yrs of 10 yrs of experience. Do you guys think I will be getting an invite ? If so it is a good idea to move to Victoria because I was planning to move to NSW if i get an invite.


Whether you will get an invite from Vic or not that no one can predict. Based on the current trend Vic has not invited any BA in the last few months and everyone is hoping for them to start issuing pre-invites. 

In my view, based on the current situation where the cut off points are so high, I dont think aspiring immigrants have the luxury to be choosy when it comes to 189 or 190 or the preferred state. People need to just grab whatever they get first and go ahead with it.


----------



## HamSa00

Hi All,

I got an invite from NSW and will be applying for visa soon, the query I had was regarding partners functional english, what are the proofs that could be submitted for it? Is PTE / IELTS etc mandatory for her too or will a certificate of higher education in English from her university work?

PS: I know my signature isn't updated, will be updating it tomorrow.

Thanks,
HS

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

HamSa00 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW and will be applying for visa soon, the query I had was regarding partners functional english, what are the proofs that could be submitted for it? Is PTE / IELTS etc mandatory for her too or will a certificate of higher education in English from her university work?
> 
> PS: I know my signature isn't updated, will be updating it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> HS
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


She should have a final degree from the university and a letter from the college confirming that the course she did was taught entirely in English 

Go through this link
There are other options also like schools etc
Choose the easiest 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87

HamSa00 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW and will be applying for visa soon, the query I had was regarding partners functional english, what are the proofs that could be submitted for it? Is PTE / IELTS etc mandatory for her too or will a certificate of higher education in English from her university work?
> 
> PS: I know my signature isn't updated, will be updating it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> HS
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


You can submit a letter from University where your partner studied stating she completed her degree in English with some stamps and signatures. That should do.


----------



## HamSa00

newbienz said:


> She should have a final degree from the university and a letter from the college confirming that the course she did was taught entirely in English
> 
> Go through this link
> There are other options also like schools etc
> Choose the easiest
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a ton pal!!

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1

HamSa00 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW and will be applying for visa soon, the query I had was regarding partners functional english, what are the proofs that could be submitted for it? Is PTE / IELTS etc mandatory for her too or will a certificate of higher education in English from her university work?
> 
> PS: I know my signature isn't updated, will be updating it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> HS
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations HamSa00!


----------



## HamSa00

aussiedream87 said:


> You can submit a letter from University where your partner studied stating she completed her degree in English with some stamps and signatures. That should do.


Thanks a ton mate!

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanna123

Hi Hans,

Could you reply to these questions.


Is it a pre invite of the invite after pre invite ?

How long did it take from preinvite to invite ?

After the submission of pre invite how did your get the invite is it through email or through idbp website ?

Your reply would be greatly appreciated


----------



## prasanna123

Hi Hamsa,

Hi Hans,

Could you reply to these questions.


Is it a pre invite of the invite after pre invite ?

How long did it take from preinvite to invite ?

After the submission of pre invite how did your get the invite is it through email or through idbp website ?

Your reply would be greatly appreciated


----------



## HamSa00

prasanna123 said:


> Hi Hamsa,
> 
> Hi Hans,
> 
> Could you reply to these questions.
> 
> 
> Is it a pre invite of the invite after pre invite ?
> 
> How long did it take from preinvite to invite ?
> 
> After the submission of pre invite how did your get the invite is it through email or through idbp website ?
> 
> Your reply would be greatly appreciated


I applied for NSW on 27th Nov 17 with a score of 75 for 190, received pre-invite on 1st Dec responded to it on 12 / 13 Dec and received an invite on 10 Jan. I received an email from NSW that they are nominating me and I'll receive an invite on my EOI and I received an email from DIBP for the invite being opened on my eoi and the status on the eoi changed from "submitted" to "invited".

I hope this answers all your queries.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanna123

Hi Hamsa,

Thanks for the details that helps us to track the status and know what's its like after the invite...

One last question what are your English test points either pte or IELTS.. are t hey 10 points or 20 points...

Thanks for support.. congratulations and all the best... we wish you also get your grant soon....


----------



## email2singhn

Hi All,

I have sincerely followed all the posts and messages on this forum and can't thank enough for all the people who have contributed here. 
I have some basic questions and apologize upfront if already answered.
1. I have already submitted my EOI and wants to claim partner points? 
Can I do that?
2. If yes, will it change the date of my EOI to recent one?


----------



## email2singhn

I have sincerely followed all the posts and messages on this forum and can't thank enough for all the people who have contributed here. 
I have some basic questions and apologize for upfront if already answered.
1. I have already submitted my EOI and wants to claim partner points? 
Can I do that?
2. If yes, will it change the date of my EOI to a recent one?
ANZ Code : 261111
PTE (result 10 Oct 17) : 10
Age : 30
Exp : 15
Edu: 15
ACS : Result : 15 Jan 18
DOE 189 (65) : 18 Jan 18
DOE 190 Vic (70): 18 Jan 18
DOE 190 NSW (70): 18 Jan 18
ITA :


----------



## churek

email2singhn said:


> I have sincerely followed all the posts and messages on this forum and can't thank enough for all the people who have contributed here.
> I have some basic questions and apologize for upfront if already answered.
> 1. I have already submitted my EOI and wants to claim partner points?
> Can I do that?
> 2. If yes, will it change the date of my EOI to a recent one?
> ANZ Code : 261111
> PTE (result 10 Oct 17) : 10
> Age : 30
> Exp : 15
> Edu: 15
> ACS : Result : 15 Jan 18
> DOE 189 (65) : 18 Jan 18
> DOE 190 Vic (70): 18 Jan 18
> DOE 190 NSW (70): 18 Jan 18
> ITA :


1.yes
2.yes

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAM89

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my EOI for both 189 and 190 for NSW on 22nd Jan.

My points are as below,

189 - Academic 15 + Age + 30 + PTE-A 20 = 65
190 - Academic 15 + Age + 30 + PTE-A 20 + State 5 = 70


Approximately, when can I expect an answer for my EOI? 

Please shed some light on me 

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Velan

I have submitted my EOI on 19-Jan-2018. Is there a possibility of getting invite in this year? I see that there is a huge backlog.

PTE-A : 20
Education : 15
Age : 25
Experience : 10
NSW : 19-Jan-2018
VIC : 19-Jan-2018
189 : 19-Jan-2018


----------



## foxes

Hey guys, I wonder why DIBP hasn't updated the details on their page. Currently it says that current invitation round is 3 Jan 2018. As far as I know, they sent invitation on 17 Jan 2018.


----------



## NB

foxes said:


> Hey guys, I wonder why DIBP hasn't updated the details on their page. Currently it says that current invitation round is 3 Jan 2018. As far as I know, they sent invitation on 17 Jan 2018.


Now adays they update the details only around the time they will announce the date for the next round

Cheers


----------



## mobeeni

Hello friends,

can someone please advise me, i am thinking of applying for EOI, for NSW as a system analyst.
the skill assessment has been approved since June 2017. i have been trying to achieve 7 in each module but couldn't, even after trying 4 times, and now i am fed up. 
so far i gained 60 points + 5 for SS= 65. i want to apply for 190 for New South Wales.as a system analyst 261112.
my points are
age=30
education=15
English=0, (i got over all 7, L=7.5,R=6.5,W=6,S=7)
experience=15
total 60+5 for SS.
please tell me are their any chances of getting an invitation from NSW, because ill be turning 33 in august 2018.
ill be grateful if anyone can advise??
thank you!


----------



## Jayman1

mobeeni said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> can someone please advise me, i am thinking of applying for EOI, for NSW as a system analyst.
> the skill assessment has been approved since June 2017. i have been trying to achieve 7 in each module but couldn't, even after trying 4 times, and now i am fed up.
> so far i gained 60 points + 5 for SS= 65. i want to apply for 190 for New South Wales.as a system analyst 261112.
> my points are
> age=30
> education=15
> English=0, (i got over all 7, L=7.5,R=6.5,W=6,S=7)
> experience=15
> total 60+5 for SS.
> please tell me are their any chances of getting an invitation from NSW, because ill be turning 33 in august 2018.
> ill be grateful if anyone can advise??
> thank you!


According to recent trend NSW is preferring high English points. The way things are going, you should apply to NSW and Vic and any other state that might open up for systems analyst occupation. Getting any ITA has become a big deal now so don't be picky about the state. 

You will however still need to improve English because state nominations don't accept the score that you have. Try taking the PTE which is supposed to be easier than IELTS.


----------



## mobeeni

Jayman1 said:


> According to recent trend NSW is preferring high English points. The way things are going, you should apply to NSW and Vic and any other state that might open up for systems analyst occupation. Getting any ITA has become a big deal now so don't be picky about the state.
> 
> You will however still need to improve English because state nominations don't accept the score that you have. Try taking the PTE which is supposed to be easier than IELTS.


i have tried pte twice and always lacked in speaking, in toefl i scored 28 out of 30, in speaking section, and in ielts i scored 7 in speaking, i don't know whats wrong in pte, why cant i score good in pte


----------



## Jayman1

mobeeni said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to recent trend NSW is preferring high English points. The way things are going, you should apply to NSW and Vic and any other state that might open up for systems analyst occupation. Getting any ITA has become a big deal now so don't be picky about the state.
> 
> You will however still need to improve English because state nominations don't accept the score that you have. Try taking the PTE which is supposed to be easier than IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> i have tried pte twice and always lacked in speaking, in toefl i scored 28 out of 30, in speaking section, and in ielts i scored 7 in speaking, i don't know whats wrong in pte, why cant i score good in pte
Click to expand...

Have you tried taking a training? PTE seems to be your best chance. Take leaves, prepare hard and try again. Your English score is the only thing standing between you and your ITA! Get 20 on English and you will get ITA in next round


----------



## SAM89

Jayman1 said:


> Have you tried taking a training? PTE seems to be your best chance. Take leaves, prepare hard and try again. Your English score is the only thing standing between you and your ITA! Get 20 on English and you will get ITA in next round




Hi, can you advise when can I expect an ITA ? I’m having 70 points including 5 state points with 20 for PTE A. I have lodged EOIs for NSW 190 and 189

Thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1

SAM89 said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried taking a training? PTE seems to be your best chance. Take leaves, prepare hard and try again. Your English score is the only thing standing between you and your ITA! Get 20 on English and you will get ITA in next round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you advise when can I expect an ITA ? I’m having 70 points including 5 state points with 20 for PTE A. I have lodged EOIs for NSW 190 and 189
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm on mobile and can't read your signature. Can you list your points breakdown and dates the way they're mentioned in my signature...


----------



## itisharma_delhi

Hi All,

A few queries:
What are the chances of getting call at 60 points for Systems Analyst? 
How can we apply specifically in Melbourne?
I don't want to switch my company but relocation, is there a way out to get sponsorship?

Thank you!


----------



## NB

itisharma_delhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few queries:
> What are the chances of getting call at 60 points for Systems Analyst?
> How can we apply specifically in Melbourne?
> I don't want to switch my company but relocation, is there a way out to get sponsorship?
> 
> Thank you!


With 60 points Under 189- 0 chances in the medium future

You can hope to get SS but there is no way to expedite it other then making your CV attractive to the state once you get the pre invite
If you apply VIC, it’s valid for Melbourne 

Cheers


----------



## theillusionist

HamSa00 said:


> I applied for NSW on 27th Nov 17 with a score of 75 for 190, received pre-invite on 1st Dec responded to it on 12 / 13 Dec and received an invite on 10 Jan. I received an email from NSW that they are nominating me and I'll receive an invite on my EOI and I received an email from DIBP for the invite being opened on my eoi and the status on the eoi changed from "submitted" to "invited".
> 
> I hope this answers all your queries.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Bro,

Have you suspended your VIC and 189 invite ?


----------



## theillusionist

HamSa00 said:


> I applied for NSW on 27th Nov 17 with a score of 75 for 190, received pre-invite on 1st Dec responded to it on 12 / 13 Dec and received an invite on 10 Jan. I received an email from NSW that they are nominating me and I'll receive an invite on my EOI and I received an email from DIBP for the invite being opened on my eoi and the status on the eoi changed from "submitted" to "invited".
> 
> I hope this answers all your queries.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Bro,

Have you suspended your VIC and 189 EOI ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Seems like NSW is the best option now for BA/SAs with 70+5.. at least some movement there.


----------



## HamSa00

theillusionist said:


> Bro,
> 
> Have you suspended your VIC and 189 invite ?


Nope, And i know people on the group might abuse me for this, but I am waiting till the 2nd round of Feb to get the invite for 189 if I don't get that invite till then, then I'll apply for NSW 190. But I am preparing all the documents like PCC and health checkups in the meanwhile.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

HamSa00 said:


> Nope, And i know people on the group might abuse me for this, but I am waiting till the 2nd round of Feb to get the invite for 189 if I don't get that invite till then, then I'll apply for NSW 190. But I am preparing all the documents like PCC and health checkups in the meanwhile.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


lets see how it goes.


----------



## Velan

I look at Immitracker and see there are only 26 ICT BA's and System Analyst's from the last known invitation date of 07-Sep-2017 and this is specifically when I apply filter for 70 points. 

I know this is an incorrect statistics as many would not have updated Immitracker but its a good indicator that the backlog on 70 will not be much. Even if we assume this 26 number is about 10% of the whole base. Any opinion or this inference is just BS.


----------



## theillusionist

Is there a round today ?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Velan said:


> I look at Immitracker and see there are only 26 ICT BA's and System Analyst's from the last known invitation date of 07-Sep-2017 and this is specifically when I apply filter for 70 points.
> 
> I know this is an incorrect statistics as many would not have updated Immitracker but its a good indicator that the backlog on 70 will not be much. Even if we assume this 26 number is about 10% of the whole base. Any opinion or this inference is just BS.




Its a little more to the right, i know of an 11th Sep DOE invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velan

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Its a little more to the right, i know of an 11th Sep DOE invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 189? Nearly 960 Invitations out of 1500 have been sent as per Skill select and hence I feel the backlog is more or less cleared. Next Wednesday might give clear answer or DIPB might add more confusion.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

Velan said:


> For 189? Nearly 960 Invitations out of 1500 have been sent as per Skill select and hence I feel the backlog is more or less cleared. Next Wednesday might give clear answer or DIPB might add more confusion.




Yeah 189. We are in Feb and the 189 is inviting 70 pointers from 4 months ago - which backlog clearance are you talking about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanna123

Hi mrigank_bhushan,

Are you sure they invited 11th September 2017 DOA person of ICT BA..


----------



## prasanna123

Hi Hamsa00,

You didn't share your signature...
How many points did you get in the English exam PTE/IELTS... Can you share it..


----------



## raheelchagani

Hi Experts,

I have one query. My ACS is going to expire in the month of August. It was for the 261111 - Business Analyst. After assessment expiry, can i apply for new assessment for the new job code or it should be the same.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan

prasanna123 said:


> Hi mrigank_bhushan,
> 
> Are you sure they invited 11th September 2017 DOA person of ICT BA..




Yes,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

raheelchagani said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have one query. My ACS is going to expire in the month of August. It was for the 261111 - Business Analyst. After assessment expiry, can i apply for new assessment for the new job code or it should be the same.


You can apply for assessment under new Anzsco code even today, if you so desire
You can be positive under 2 Anzsco codes simultaneously, and many members actually are

Whether you will be assessed positive or not, will depend on the merits of your application 

Cheers


----------



## mobeeni

a guy told my friend that he can get him an original ielts report card with getting him registered in their system, can it be true? he told him that he works for British council, i think people are just fooling around???


----------



## NB

mobeeni said:


> a guy told my friend that he can get him an original ielts report card with getting him registered in their system, can it be true? he told him that he works for British council, i think people are just fooling around???


These are all scams just to cheat you

Don’t fall into them

Cheers


----------



## molaboy

was not following for a while...

189 is still hopeless for 65 pointers, how about 190? have anybody been invited by VIC?


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> was not following for a while...
> 
> 189 is still hopeless for 65 pointers, how about 190? have anybody been invited by VIC?


I think at this moment in time 65 pointers have no or almost no chance. .


----------



## churek

molaboy said:


> was not following for a while...
> 
> 189 is still hopeless for 65 pointers, how about 190? have anybody been invited by VIC?


For 65 I don't see anyone. When my pts were increased to 70, just after few days I've been invited by both NSW and VIC at the same day. Decided to go with NSW.

My code and timeline in my signature.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

andreyx108b said:


> I think at this moment in time 65 pointers have no or almost no chance. .


is it the same for 65+5 190 VIC aspirants?


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> is it the same for 65+5 190 VIC aspirants?


I can only see 70+5 invited recently... even like a week ago. 

ICT security specialist with 65+5...


----------



## Velan

churek said:


> For 65 I don't see anyone. When my pts were increased to 70, just after few days I've been invited by both NSW and VIC at the same day. Decided to go with NSW.
> 
> My code and timeline in my signature.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Can you provide your code and timeline.. 

Experts I have applied with 70+5 points for NSW on 19-Jan-2018. Do you think I have a chance of getting invite?

Age - 25
Eng - 20
Exp - 10
Edu - 15

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Velan said:


> Can you provide your code and timeline..
> 
> Experts I have applied with 70+5 points for NSW on 19-Jan-2018. Do you think I have a chance of getting invite?
> 
> Age - 25
> Eng - 20
> Exp - 10
> Edu - 15
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


You have chances as you scored 20 in english. It now depends on your job code.. share your job code so someone can comment.


----------



## Velan

aussiedream87 said:


> You have chances as you scored 20 in english. It now depends on your job code.. share your job code so someone can comment.


My job code is 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) 

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Velan said:


> My job code is 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


My bad I dint see the post was in 261111/2 thread. You have chances to get invite under 190 SS either from NSW or VIC. Cant assure the timeframe but as per the current trend, 20 in English are being invited.


----------



## Velan

aussiedream87 said:


> My bad I dint see the post was in 261111/2 thread. You have chances to get invite under 190 SS either from NSW or VIC. Cant assure the timeframe but as per the current trend, 20 in English are being invited.


This new DIPB process is just making me unsure whereas few months back, I thought it would be a cake walk for me

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Updated details below

Timeline:
PTE Result : 4 Jan (L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82)
ACS: 1 Nov (+ve 26112 Systems Analyst)
EOI - 189: DOE 4 Jan 18
EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 4 Jan 18
EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 4 Jan 18
Pre-invite Vic: 22 Jan 18
Application: 23 Jan 18
Pre-invite NSW: 2 Feb 2018
Application: 2 Feb 2018
Nomination Approval: 
Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20


----------



## sridvk

Dear All,

I have submitted my 190 EOI with 60 Points via Immigration consultancy.

ACS(System Analyst) -9 December 2016
EOI submission-8 November 2018

I have not got my EOI invite still.

Is there any possibility will I get a EOI near future.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## Jayman1

I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!


----------



## Jayman1

I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!

Updated Signature....


----------



## prasanna123

Hi Jayman1 congratulations and all the best for your further process for the grant.


----------



## prasanna123

Congratulations


----------



## prasanna123

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated details below
> 
> Timeline:
> PTE Result : 4 Jan (L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82)
> ACS: 1 Nov (+ve 26112 Systems Analyst)
> EOI - 189: DOE 4 Jan 18
> EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 4 Jan 18
> EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 4 Jan 18
> Pre-invite Vic: 22 Jan 18
> Application: 23 Jan 18
> Pre-invite NSW: 2 Feb 2018
> Application: 2 Feb 2018
> Nomination Approval:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20


You shouldld be getting the ita very soon


----------



## Mitsi

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated details below
> 
> Timeline:
> PTE Result : 4 Jan (L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82)
> ACS: 1 Nov (+ve 26112 Systems Analyst)
> EOI - 189: DOE 4 Jan 18
> EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 4 Jan 18
> EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 4 Jan 18
> Pre-invite Vic: 22 Jan 18
> Application: 23 Jan 18
> Pre-invite NSW: 2 Feb 2018
> Application: 2 Feb 2018
> Nomination Approval:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20


wow you got pre-invite from both the states  congratulations and hope you get ITA soon


----------



## theillusionist

Jayman1 said:


> I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!
> 
> Updated Signature....


9th dec you filed ur EOI and got the pre-invite by 18th dec. That's too fast. Congratulations for your NSW approval.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitsi said:


> wow you got pre-invite from both the states  congratulations and hope you get ITA soon




He got invites to apply for state sponsorship  no such thing as preinvite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

sridvk said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my 190 EOI with 60 Points via Immigration consultancy.
> 
> ACS(System Analyst) -9 December 2016
> EOI submission-8 November 2018
> 
> I have not got my EOI invite still.
> 
> Is there any possibility will I get a EOI near future.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sri


With 60 points, I think it is impossible for you to get an invite anytime soon. There is a long line of people with 70 points who applied in Sep 2017. Not to mention those who have 65 points.


----------



## foxes

Hey guys, DIBP just announced information about last round.

Minimum points is 70 and last DOE 13 Sept. 

Moving 2 weeks from the 3 Jan round.


----------



## SAM89

foxes said:


> With 60 points, I think it is impossible for you to get an invite anytime soon. There is a long line of people with 70 points who applied in Sep 2017. Not to mention those who have 65 points.




When you say 70, you include 5 points from the state as well ? In my case I have 65 and I considered 5 points from state in my discussions and mentioned having 70 points. 

Also I have my hopes only on 190 NSW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

SAM89 said:


> When you say 70, you include 5 points from the state as well ? In my case I have 65 and I considered 5 points from state in my discussions and mentioned having 70 points.
> 
> Also I have my hopes only on 190 NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the total points without any state sponsorship points.


----------



## SAM89

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> This is the total points without any state sponsorship points.




I see, I might have to wait for a while then.. It’s been 3 weeks since I lodged my EOI. Any idea when will I be responded ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Sorry mate. Cannot predict.


----------



## Jeffie

Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.

Can anyone give me some advise on when I should expect my invitation.
My point break down is as below:

Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
PY: 5
*Total: 70*

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

its not only for Business analysts it is both ICT BA and SA and for the 2611 codes. Not sure how many fall under above 70 points but looking at the way the invites are being sent out, expect them to finish off the 564 remaining in the coming months.


----------



## Jeffie

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on when I should expect my invitation.
> My point break down is as below:
> 
> Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
> PY: 5
> *Total: 70*
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


oh forgot to mention my EOI initial submission date is 03/08/2017
and DOE is 22/01/2018


----------



## foxes

SAM89 said:


> I see, I might have to wait for a while then.. It’s been 3 weeks since I lodged my EOI. Any idea when will I be responded ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but I think its almost impossible to be invited with 65 points. Not to mention that you just applied recently. The last person who was invited with 65 points had his/her EOI in Aug 2016.

With 65 points, I think it's worth investing in something that can get you additional points.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on when I should expect my invitation.
> My point break down is as below:
> 
> Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
> PY: 5
> *Total: 70*
> 
> Thank you in advance!!




Whats the DOE? Try NSW anyhow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAM89

foxes said:


> I'm sorry but I think its almost impossible to be invited with 65 points. Not to mention that you just applied recently. The last person who was invited with 65 points had his/her EOI in Aug 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> With 65 points, I think it's worth investing in something that can get you additional points.




Hi,

In my EOI summary document from skillselect it shows that 


Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190 permanent) 

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 20
State - 5 

Total points - 70 

Please clarify 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SAM89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my EOI summary document from skillselect it shows that
> 
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190 permanent)
> 
> Age - 30
> Qualification - 15
> English - 20
> State - 5
> 
> Total points - 70
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Work experience?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAM89

andreyx108b said:


> Work experience?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 years but since they cut down 2 years I have just two so no points for that


----------



## foxes

SAM89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my EOI summary document from skillselect it shows that
> 
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190 permanent)
> 
> Age - 30
> Qualification - 15
> English - 20
> State - 5
> 
> Total points - 70
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got confused. Have you been nominated by any state gov? In your signature, you say that you lodged EOI on 18 Jan.

Please note that lodging EOI of 190 visa does not mean that you are automatically getting 5 additional points.


----------



## SAM89

foxes said:


> I got confused. Have you been nominated by any state gov? In your signature, you say that you lodged EOI on 18 Jan.
> 
> Please note that lodging EOI of 190 visa does not mean that you are automatically getting 5 additional points.


Hi,

I have only lodged my EOI, 18th Jan is the date I lodged it.

I'm wondering when will I get a response to my EOI if I only have 65 points.


----------



## foxes

SAM89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have only lodged my EOI, 18th Jan is the date I lodged it.
> 
> I'm wondering when will I get a response to my EOI if I only have 65 points.


I'm sorry but I think you will not get any response at all with 65 points.


----------



## SAM89

foxes said:


> I'm sorry but I think you will not get any response at all with 65 points.


are you sure ? because my immigration officer informed me that with 65 + 5 state pts my EOI will be responded within 3-5 months  not to mention the 190 EOI document shows my point talley as 70.


----------



## andreyx108b

SAM89 said:


> 4 years but since they cut down 2 years I have just two so no points for that


i guess you will have to wait... at this stage at least. 

Trying to get NAATI? 5 extra points.


----------



## SAM89

andreyx108b said:


> i guess you will have to wait... at this stage at least.
> 
> Trying to get NAATI? 5 extra points.


can you tell me more about NAATI ? link or something pls ?


----------



## andreyx108b

SAM89 said:


> can you tell me more about NAATI ? link or something pls ?


https://www.aeccglobal.com/blog/boost-your-migration-points-with-naati-accreditation


----------



## Velan

SAM89 said:


> are you sure ? because my immigration officer informed me that with 65 + 5 state pts my EOI will be responded within 3-5 months  not to mention the 190 EOI document shows my point talley as 70.


There are only about 500 invitations and it will be consumed by 70 pointers. Your best choice is to go for NAATI or wait for a year to get 5 points for experience. 

Remember, 65 pointers from August 2016 will also have 70 points for state.

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Velan said:


> There are only about 500 invitations and it will be consumed by 70 pointers. Your best choice is to go for NAATI or wait for a year to get 5 points for experience.
> 
> Remember, 65 pointers from August 2016 will also have 70 points for state.
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk




If not by 75 pointers unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on when I should expect my invitation.
> My point break down is as below:
> 
> Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
> PY: 5
> *Total: 70*
> 
> Thank you in advance!!





Jeffie said:


> oh forgot to mention my EOI initial submission date is 03/08/2017
> and DOE is 22/01/2018


If the current trend continues, you will get invitation in about 5 months :cheer2:


----------



## Jayman1

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on when I should expect my invitation.
> My point break down is as below:
> 
> Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
> PY: 5
> *Total: 70*
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I think it's designed to last till June so they invite just enough people per round.

If your age points are 25, what about your experience points? If you can get to 75 points without SS, you'll be invited within two weeks


----------



## Jayman1

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I'm really concerned about 261111 ICT Business Analyst occupant ceiling quota as only 500 slots are left for 2017~2018 round.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on when I should expect my invitation.
> My point break down is as below:
> 
> Code: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Education: 15 + 5 (Australian Study requirement)
> PY: 5
> *Total: 70*
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


By the way, what are points for PY? What does PY stand for?


----------



## Jeffie

thank you all so much for your replies! I'll just be patient for 4months from now.




Jayman1 said:


> By the way, what are points for PY? What does PY stand for?


PY stands for professional year. 

Since I have no experience in IT field, I had to do professional year to get my skills assessed for BA and it also added 5 more points to my immi point!

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b

Jayman1 said:


> I think it's designed to last till June so they invite just enough people per round.
> 
> If your age points are 25, what about your experience points? If you can get to 75 points without SS, you'll be invited within two weeks




If we have 500 spaces left, for 10 rounds... cutoff may stay at 75 points quite often...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallu.bahl

Hi all,

Did anyone receive invitation under Victoria or new South Wales nomination 190 category for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST profile with 70 points including state points after Jul 2017. Please advise. I am not sure if state considers 70 points or not for this profile.

Thanks,
Shallu


----------



## Nyad1102

Hello Experts,

I have been off the forum for sometime so I dont know the the latest updates.

Did anyone receive a pre-invite from VIC or NSW for ICT Business analyst. I have applied with 70 points (65+5) with 20 points in english in mid Jan but I am yet to get an invite. I was hoping to get it in 2-3 weeks 

Any idea when can i expect a pre-invite based on the current trend?

Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Nyad1102 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have been off the forum for sometime so I dont know the the latest updates.
> 
> Did anyone receive a pre-invite from VIC or NSW for ICT Business analyst. I have applied with 70 points (65+5) with 20 points in english in mid Jan but I am yet to get an invite. I was hoping to get it in 2-3 weeks
> 
> Any idea when can i expect a pre-invite based on the current trend?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Many got invites from NSW and VIc but 70+5 and 75+5...


----------



## Nyad1102

andreyx108b said:


> Many got invites from NSW and VIc but 70+5 and 75+5...


Thanks andreyx. When do you think i can expect a pre-invite with 65+5 and 20 points in English. I thought having 20 points in English gave an added advantage when it came to NSW pre-invite's


----------



## andreyx108b

Nyad1102 said:


> Thanks andreyx. When do you think i can expect a pre-invite with 65+5 and 20 points in English. I thought having 20 points in English gave an added advantage when it came to NSW pre-invite's


They first of all look at the overall points, then looking at scores for English...

with 65+5 currently is a bit unclear.


----------



## SunV

Hi All,

FYI, I got Invitation to apply from Victoria today( for 261112).


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, I got Invitation to apply from Victoria today( for 261112).


Congrats


----------



## debeash

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, I got Invitation to apply from Victoria today( for 261112).


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swarup5

Hi All,
Did anyone recieve invites yet for 7th February round?


----------



## Welshtone

swarup5 said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone recieve invites yet for 7th February round?


No evidence yet but I think it only got down to 75 pointers with DOE in early February - so no invites at 70 points and those who put 75 point DOE on a day or three or four, before this round, they may also have missed out.

Maybe less than 50 of the 78 quota invited I reckon.

Regards

Tony


----------



## EAU2452

I got VIC invitation to apply for state sponsorship today.


----------



## debeash

labhan said:


> I got VIC invitation to apply for state sponsorship today.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madanthapa

My doe: 24 jan 2018 system analyst with 75 points but i didnt receive any invitation yet though it says the cut off points is 70 ..sad


----------



## Velan

Madanthapa said:


> My doe: 24 jan 2018 system analyst with 75 points but i didnt receive any invitation yet though it says the cut off points is 70 ..sad


Cut off for yesterday round was 75 and DOE was 17-Jan-2018. You can expect in next or the second next round with your marks

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Hope you all doing well in whatever stage of PR process you are on.

We have had a dedicated 261111 / 261112 whatsapp group for a while now.

If you have done your 2611 ACS and would like to join the whatsapp group please PM me your number.

The group is strictly for 2611 only.

Thanks and ATB.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsingh32

*Waiting Time*

Submitted EOI on 06/02/2018 with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190.

What are chances of Nomination from Vic/NSW

Is there any hope for 189 with 65 points in 2018 ?


----------



## abhinav.malik

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hope you all doing well in whatever stage of PR process you are on.
> 
> We have had a dedicated 261111 / 261112 whatsapp group for a while now.
> 
> If you have done your 2611 ACS and would like to join the whatsapp group please PM me your number.
> 
> The group is strictly for 2611 only.
> 
> Thanks and ATB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Dear Rahul,

Request you to add me to the whatsapp group. <*SNIP*>* See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## abhinav.malik

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hope you all doing well in whatever stage of PR process you are on.
> 
> We have had a dedicated 261111 / 261112 whatsapp group for a while now.
> 
> If you have done your 2611 ACS and would like to join the whatsapp group please PM me your number.
> 
> The group is strictly for 2611 only.
> 
> Thanks and ATB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Please let me know how I can join the whatsapp group


----------



## foxes

rsingh32 said:


> Submitted EOI on 06/02/2018 with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> What are chances of Nomination from Vic/NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any hope for 189 with 65 points in 2018 ?




If the current trend continues, I reckon it is gonna be hard for 65 pointers to get state nomination. The reason being is there are more 70 pointers who will try to get state nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devang2016

foxes said:


> If the current trend continues, I reckon it is gonna be hard for 65 pointers to get state nomination. The reason being is there are more 70 pointers who will try to get state nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant agree more .. with uncertainty and extended wait time with 189 everyone with 65/70 points will now start looking for State nominations. 

This surely must be anticipated by DIBP...


----------



## andreyx108b

Velan said:


> Cut off for yesterday round was 75 and DOE was 17-Jan-2018. You can expect in next or the second next round with your marks
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


if it wont jump to 80....


----------



## andreyx108b

The fact is, it demand-supply system, we see, that even with 70 / 75 scores there are plentiful of applicants, DIBP is just testing it seems if they bring the score up and keep it - will they be able to safely fulfil the allocated quota, and i am sure they can. If it is the case, the threshold will be lifted up to 70 for sc189 or 65+5 for sc190.


----------



## Velan

Is there a specific resume template for NSW 190?

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Velan said:


> Is there a specific resume template for NSW 190?
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


I sent standard CV format i use to apply for jobs, 2 pages, from the most recent job with duties to the oldest, education at the bottom.


----------



## Velan

andreyx108b said:


> I sent standard CV format i use to apply for jobs, 2 pages, from the most recent job with duties to the oldest, education at the bottom.


Thanks.. I just used my standard format as well.. #Aftersubmissionqueries

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## Madanthapa

Hello guys,
I got the approval from nsw state 190 today with 75+5 for system analyst.
Eoi lodged: 24 jan 2018
Invitation from nsw: 2nd feb 2018
Application logded: 8 feb 2018
Invitation approval: 12 feb 2018.


----------



## Pavneet Kaur

Applying for 489.... What r d chances of invite for 489 with 60+10(state)=70 points for 261111 business analyst....


----------



## foxes

Madanthapa said:


> Hello guys,
> I got the approval from nsw state 190 today with 75+5 for system analyst.
> Eoi lodged: 24 jan 2018
> Invitation from nsw: 2nd feb 2018
> Application logded: 8 feb 2018
> Invitation approval: 12 feb 2018.




Congrats! I’m waiting too but with 70 points. Lodged on 29 jan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

abhinav.malik said:


> Please let me know how I can join the whatsapp group


Would like to join too! Please add me in.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Madanthapa said:


> Hello guys,
> I got the approval from nsw state 190 today with 75+5 for system analyst.
> Eoi lodged: 24 jan 2018
> Invitation from nsw: 2nd feb 2018
> Application logded: 8 feb 2018
> Invitation approval: 12 feb 2018.


Congrats mate. All the best for Visa Lodge.


----------



## benisrael

andreyx108b said:


> if it wont jump to 80....


Nightmare, are we BAs going to end up like the Accountants?


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> Nightmare, are we BAs going to end up like the Accountants?


i guess next two rounds will show...


----------



## Mitsi

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hope you all doing well in whatever stage of PR process you are on.
> 
> We have had a dedicated 261111 / 261112 whatsapp group for a while now.
> 
> If you have done your 2611 ACS and would like to join the whatsapp group please PM me your number.
> 
> The group is strictly for 2611 only.
> 
> Thanks and ATB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi,

Please let me know the whatsapp group details... just submitted EOI with 70 points and VIC EOI with 75 points...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the whatsapp group details... just submitted EOI with 70 points and VIC EOI with 75 points...:fingerscrossed:


PM me with your number so that you can be added. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

Does applying for 190 while on 457 with (exp 15 eng 20) 65+5 make it any faster? Is there an advantage of applying for NSW sponsorship while in sydney as opposed to offshore?

cheers
pv


----------



## Velan

Madanthapa said:


> Hello guys,
> I got the approval from nsw state 190 today with 75+5 for system analyst.
> Eoi lodged: 24 jan 2018
> Invitation from nsw: 2nd feb 2018
> Application logded: 8 feb 2018
> Invitation approval: 12 feb 2018.


Congrats Madanthapa, All the best for your visa processing. 

Guys, anyone with 70+5 points awaiting approval from NSW? 

My details are as follows

PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Edu - 15, Age - 25
Applied : 19-Jan-2018
NSW Invitation : 02-Feb-2018
Applied : 04-Feb-2018
Awaiting State Approval

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

Please can you add me to the group or give me the number ?

I am a BA 261111.

Thanks



Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hope you all doing well in whatever stage of PR process you are on.
> 
> We have had a dedicated 261111 / 261112 whatsapp group for a while now.
> 
> If you have done your 2611 ACS and would like to join the whatsapp group please PM me your number.
> 
> The group is strictly for 2611 only.
> 
> Thanks and ATB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

Has anyone got regional invites from states OTHER THAN: NSW / VIC?
Anyone have success with Queensland or Adelaide?


----------



## pyajcoin

Hi Rahul -
I have PMed yu for whatsapp group subscription. Please do add me to the respective group.

Thanks
Ajay



Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hope you all doing well in whatever stage of PR process you are on.
> 
> We have had a dedicated 261111 / 261112 whatsapp group for a while now.
> 
> If you have done your 2611 ACS and would like to join the whatsapp group please PM me your number.
> 
> The group is strictly for 2611 only.
> 
> Thanks and ATB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

Hi Ajay.

I dont have any PM

Please send again



pyajcoin said:


> Hi Rahul -
> I have PMed yu for whatsapp group subscription. Please do add me to the respective group.
> 
> Thanks
> Ajay


----------



## Rahul_UK183

pyajcoin said:


> Hi Rahul -
> I have PMed yu for whatsapp group subscription. Please do add me to the respective group.
> 
> Thanks
> Ajay


Havent got your number... please resend 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

Hi Rahul.

You said you PM'ed me.
I dont have any PM... Please can you PM me again?

No. You dont have my number, I cannot PM you yet because I have just joined the forum. But if you PM me I can send you it.

Thanks




Rahul_UK183 said:


> Havent got your number... please resend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

yodataco said:


> Hi Rahul.
> 
> You said you PM'ed me.
> I dont have any PM... Please can you PM me again?
> 
> No. You dont have my number, I cannot PM you yet because I have just joined the forum. But if you PM me I can send you it.
> 
> Thanks


Well I never PMd you.. and even I cant PM you as you are new.. you will have to be a few posts old before u can start sending or receiving PMs... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

If you could please send me an email to: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator *
that would be great. I can then either send you my number in response or add you if you can send the group number via email.

Thanks for your efforts so far. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

yodataco said:


> If you could please send me an email to: <*SNIP*> (NO Underscores / Remove the _'s, or spaces) that would be great. I can then either send you my number in response or add you if you can send the group number via email.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts so far. I appreciate it.


As you may have noticed your email ID is also Snipped... suggest you send out few posts ( i think minimum 5) ...easiest way out.

You will then be able to PM me... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Guys,

Got my NSW invite today


----------



## Jayman1

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my NSW invite today


Many Congratulations!


----------



## Shiv1002

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my NSW invite today


Great news... What's your EOI effective date?


----------



## debeash

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my NSW invite today


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Jayman1 said:


> Many Congratulations!


Hi Jayman,

Are you part of the 261111 BA/SA whatsapp group?


----------



## theillusionist

Shiv1002 said:


> Great news... What's your EOI effective date?


Hi Shiv1002

Please look into my signature for complete details


----------



## Jayman1

theillusionist said:


> Hi Jayman,
> 
> Are you part of the 261111 BA/SA whatsapp group?


Yes I am. You can PM me your phone number and I can ask the administrator to add you.


----------



## theillusionist

Jayman1 said:


> Yes I am. You can PM me your phone number and I can ask the administrator to add you.


I'm also part of the group  Check for #emant


----------



## karthik99sk

pyajcoin said:


> Hi Rahul -
> I have PMed yu for whatsapp group subscription. Please do add me to the respective group.
> 
> Thanks
> Ajay


9003555373 systems Analyst


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1

theillusionist said:


> I'm also part of the group  Check for #emant


Oh ok Great!


----------



## yodataco

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my NSW invite today


Me also. All applied


----------



## foxes

yodataco said:


> Me also. All applied




Congrats!! What is your points breakdown?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

Just added to signature now... Hopefully you can see


----------



## MasterBeast

I got positive ACS assessment today. Being a mechanical engineer and working as BA in IT I applied using RPL. Got good SIX years deducted from work-ex. Have 65 points and awaiting wife's ACS assessment to make it 70. Reading the posts above gives a sense that even with 70 points, there is little chance on 189. So I should look to apply with state sponsorship???


----------



## yodataco

MasterBeast said:


> I got positive ACS assessment today. Being a mechanical engineer and working as BA in IT I applied using RPL. Got good SIX years deducted from work-ex. Have 65 points and awaiting wife's ACS assessment to make it 70. Reading the posts above gives a sense that even with 70 points, there is little chance on 189. So I should look to apply with state sponsorship???


Only 1 more extra box to tick on the SkillSelect site sir ;0) why not


----------



## yodataco

theillusionist said:


> I'm also part of the group  Check for #emant



1. What are the typical timescales from submitting EOI to receive an invitation to apply from Gov Immi website?

2. What point should we book a medicals?

Thanks


----------



## foxes

yodataco said:


> Just added to signature now... Hopefully you can see




Yeah! Wow that’s impressive man. I am still waiting for NSW too for ICT BA. Lodged on 29 jan with 70 points (20 for PTE but not claiming any for work exp).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yodataco

foxes said:


> Yeah! Wow that’s impressive man. I am still waiting for NSW too for ICT BA. Lodged on 29 jan with 70 points (20 for PTE but not claiming any for work exp).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wishing you good luck buddy


----------



## Velan

theillusionist said:


> I'm also part of the group  Check for #emant


Guys, whom should I message my No to be part of this whatsapp group. I got my NSW invite on Thursday (70 points for 26111)

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

yodataco said:


> Wishing you good luck buddy


Can you pls modify your signature according to the latest data, it is confusing everyone


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

Hi all

not looking good if they restrict ICT BA to 25 % of the quota -:

ICT Business Analyst - assume another 16 invitations, so may move about another 5 days to about 28th January 2018 for 75 pointers 

so no 70 point invitations expected and only a few days of 75 pointers may get invited

I hope I am wrong.

Regards

Tony


----------



## guest1700

75 points EOI updated date 10th Feb - NO INVITE YET, did anyone else get? I just see one guy on IMMItracker with EOI updated date as 31st Jan who got the invite for 261111.


----------



## shavu

Friends,
My organization is sold and started with a new name in June'17. My ACS came positive (May'17) with experience counted from 1/2/2009. So now my questions are :

1. Update : Shall I put the end date to my prior position and the company name with related employment set to 'YES'?
2. Add : New row for a new position, start date, organization name with no end date but what should be for Related Employment (Yes or No) as this is not validated from ACS but I am doing the same work?

Kindly advic


----------



## debeash

Madanthapa said:


> Hello guys,
> I got the approval from nsw state 190 today with 75+5 for system analyst.
> Eoi lodged: 24 jan 2018
> Invitation from nsw: 2nd feb 2018
> Application logded: 8 feb 2018
> Invitation approval: 12 feb 2018.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SC190 seems to be the only viable path for 70 and 75 pointers... a quick path rather.


----------



## churek

Got direct grant today for me and my family. See my signature for timeline.

No Employment Verification (as far as i know)
No CO contact even though I haven’t submitted my FBI Clearance yet (stayed in US for more than 12months cumulative)

So case to case guys. And keep on believing. 

Peace!


----------



## Jayman1

churek said:


> Got direct grant today for me and my family. See my signature for timeline.
> 
> No Employment Verification (as far as i know)
> No CO contact even though I haven’t submitted my FBI Clearance yet (stayed in US for more than 12months cumulative)
> 
> So case to case guys. And keep on believing.
> 
> Peace!


Many Congratulations! Best of luck for you new life!


----------



## salbhir

Hi

New to the group. Had a question, if someone can help answer.

I have 70 points and have only applied for a 189 (no 190 for now). Have gone through various responses across groups and and Immitracker.

Based on my calculations, there are around 350-400 people in pipeline ahead of me as of now (>=70 points). Given that there is 560 odd of quota left for this occupation, 

1. what do my chances look like?
2. will DIBP fulfill the entire quota for "2611" for FY17-18 or will it only invite 15-20 per round like last 2 rounds?


Thanks.

Below are my details for the EOI.
Code: 261111
English: 20
Age: 25
Education : 15
Work-ex: 10
Total 70

EOI Effective Date: 02-Feb-2018


----------



## joshua1729

*Direct Grant*

Hi All,

I am pleased to announce that I have received a direct grant today for my 189 visa! A big thank you to all the members of this forum, without whom this journey would not have been possible. 

It seems that it was only yesterday I was waiting with bated breath every other Tuesday for my invite. The help and information received from this group has been invaluable!

I wish all of you who are waiting for their invites / grants, the very best! The wait can be long and the anxiety great, but persevere! May your Aussie dream come true!!

My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## salbhir

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that I have received a direct grant today for my 189 visa! A big thank you to all the members of this forum, without whom this journey would not have been possible.
> 
> It seems that it was only yesterday I was waiting with bated breath every other Tuesday for my invite. The help and information received from this group has been invaluable!
> 
> I wish all of you who are waiting for their invites / grants, the very best! The wait can be long and the anxiety great, but persevere! May your Aussie dream come true!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Good on you buddy!! All the best !!!


----------



## pyajcoin

My Timeline:
PTE Result : 10 Feb (L-86, R-90, S-90, W-83)
ACS: +ve 26112 Systems Analyst
EOI - 189: DOE 10 Feb 18
EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 13 Feb 18
EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 13 Feb 18
Pre-invite NSW: 16 Feb 2018
Application: 16 Feb 2018
Nomination Approval: 
Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20


----------



## atulbilla31

*ICT Business [email protected]*

Hi Friends,

I have applied in July for ICT Business analyst @ 65 points under 189 in 2017. But till now nothing is coming. What are the chances. Do we get invite or still need to wait. I am loosing my patience. Should I wait or apply under 190. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayman1

atulbilla31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied in July for ICT Business analyst @ 65 points under 189 in 2017. But till now nothing is coming. What are the chances. Do we get invite or still need to wait. I am loosing my patience. Should I wait or apply under 190. Thanks in advance.


Since November 2017, cutoff has been at 75 points. With 65 points, it's very unlikely that you will get an invite. You should apply for 190 and also try to increase your points especially Language if you don't already have 20


----------



## debeash

pyajcoin said:


> My Timeline:
> PTE Result : 10 Feb (L-86, R-90, S-90, W-83)
> ACS: +ve 26112 Systems Analyst
> EOI - 189: DOE 10 Feb 18
> EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 13 Feb 18
> EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 13 Feb 18
> Pre-invite NSW: 16 Feb 2018
> Application: 16 Feb 2018
> Nomination Approval:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh1

Hi Friends, I have done my B.B.A. and M.B.A (HR) and working as Business analyst now. can you confirm years of minimum experience required to get the positive skill assessment?


----------



## debeash

Was there an invite round this week???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBeast

yodataco said:


> MasterBeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got positive ACS assessment today. Being a mechanical engineer and working as BA in IT I applied using RPL. Got good SIX years deducted from work-ex. Have 65 points and awaiting wife's ACS assessment to make it 70. Reading the posts above gives a sense that even with 70 points, there is little chance on 189. So I should look to apply with state sponsorship???
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more extra box to tick on the SkillSelect site sir ;0) why not
Click to expand...

That seems to be the only way.

Thanks
Vishal

ACS applied: 28th Dec 2017
ACS Positive: 18th Feb 2018
EOI date: 19th Feb 2018

Points (261111):
PTE : 20
AGE :25
EDU :15 (BE Mech/MBA IT)
WEX : 5 (RPL removed six years)
Spouse: 5

Total: 70


----------



## debeash

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that I have received a direct grant today for my 189 visa! A big thank you to all the members of this forum, without whom this journey would not have been possible.
> 
> It seems that it was only yesterday I was waiting with bated breath every other Tuesday for my invite. The help and information received from this group has been invaluable!
> 
> I wish all of you who are waiting for their invites / grants, the very best! The wait can be long and the anxiety great, but persevere! May your Aussie dream come true!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie

Hello guys, it's been over a month now for me to wait for 189/190 invite for my EOI.

Can anyone please give me some advice when I would be getting my 189 or 190?

My point score is as below:
*DOE:* 22/01/2018
*Occupation:* ICT BA - 261111

*Age: *25 (24 yrs old)
*English:* 20 (PTE 79+ in each 4 parts)
*Education:* 15
*Exp:* 0 (none)
*Professional Year course:* 5
*Australian Study req:* 5
*Total:* 70 (189) / 75 (190) NSW

I only have 3 months of visa left.. it would be great if i can at least get bridging visa before then...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vicky1985

theillusionist said:


> I'm also part of the group  Check for #emant


Could you please share the link to join the whatsapp group. For some reason, I am not able to PM you my number to add directly.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## vicky1985

vicky1985 said:


> theillusionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also part of the group  Check for #emant
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share the link to join the whatsapp group. For some reason, I am not able to PM you my number to add directly.
> 
> Thanks in advance !
Click to expand...

Just realized it is restricted due to posting limitations.. Could be great if you could share the link then


----------



## salbhir

Hi All,

Any idea when is the next round for 189?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## salbhir

salbhir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea when is the next round for 189?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hi, just understood from another forum that the round is on 7th March

All my bags are packed I am ready to go...


----------



## hshssuresh

Hello Experts and learned ones,
I have few queries in filling forms 80 & 1221. Request you to please help with your valuable suggestions and guidance!!
**************************
FORM 80 Questions:
**************************
1. Q.no.11 says, do I have any previous passports and i have given Yes to it and given the passport details in Q.no.13. But, I have another passport older than this. Can that be mentioned in "Part T – Additional information" section? 
If the answer is Yes, can i write stating/ labeling Q.no.12 and 13 and answer them in this "Part T – Additional information" section? 


2. Q.No.19 : regarding details of all employment and unemployment:
Under "Your Occupation and duties" column should I mention designation and job description(roles and responsibilities). As I have applied for "System Analyst" (as my job duties in the company is of system analyst roles and responsibilities) but my designation in the company is "Project Manager-Testing". Please suggest.

Can i mention like this?
AS A MANAGER TESTING, ANALYSE BUSINESS REQUIREMENTS,DESIGN PLANS, STRATEGIES,ESTIMATION,MIGRATION,AUTOMATION DEVELOPMENT.

3. Q.No.19 : In the "Name of businesss/Company" column, Can I mention as "Never worked" from my Date of Birth until my first job? Also, in "Your Occupation and duties" column, can I mention as "Education from nursery to Engineering graduation"?

4. Q.No.20 : PArt-G: Education
I have given my Engineering Graduation only. I am from Mechanical Engineering background. I had gone through software courses and had switched to Software Industry.

I have course completion certificate of those software institutes. But, there were no exams conducted as such.
Could you please suggest if i can add these or not required?

**************************
FORM 1221 Question:
**************************
1. In Q.no.27, For qualification, should I mention just "bachelor of engineering" or "Bachelor of engineering(Mechanical)"?
2. In the same question, for the field "Main subjects or studies", should i just mention as "Mechanical" or few of the subjects which have computer/software background can be mentioned along with mechanical subjects??..like.."ComputerPrograming,QualityControl&Engg,CostEstimation,Microprocessors,CAD, ThermoDynamics."

Request you to please help me to answer these..

Thanks,
hshssuresh


----------



## theillusionist

vicky1985 said:


> Just realized it is restricted due to posting limitations.. Could be great if you could share the link then


Hi,

You need to make few posts to enable the messaging. 
And to add you to the group, Check for Rahul UK and share your number with him. He is the Admin of the Group, and its a closed group.
So the link is not available to share.


----------



## benisrael

Jeffie said:


> Hello guys, it's been over a month now for me to wait for 189/190 invite for my EOI.
> 
> Can anyone please give me some advice when I would be getting my 189 or 190?
> 
> My point score is as below:
> *DOE:* 22/01/2018
> *Occupation:* ICT BA - 261111
> 
> *Age: *25 (24 yrs old)
> *English:* 20 (PTE 79+ in each 4 parts)
> *Education:* 15
> *Exp:* 0 (none)
> *Professional Year course:* 5
> *Australian Study req:* 5
> *Total:* 70 (189) / 75 (190) NSW
> 
> I only have 3 months of visa left.. it would be great if i can at least get bridging visa before then...
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi Jeffie, Are you turning 25 anytime soon? Because for 70 points ICT BA, the wait time for invite is 3-4 months; but if you are turning 25, you will get another 5 points and that would push your overall score to 75. With 75 you will get the invite in no time.

Also, I am not sure if just getting invited is enough for you to stay in Aus. Is that enough? Check with some senior members.


----------



## vicky1985

theillusionist said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to make few posts to enable the messaging.
> And to add you to the group, Check for Rahul UK and share your number with him. He is the Admin of the Group, and its a closed group.
> So the link is not available to share.


Okay will do so..thanks for the info !


----------



## Jeffie

benisrael said:


> Hi Jeffie, Are you turning 25 anytime soon? Because for 70 points ICT BA, the wait time for invite is 3-4 months; but if you are turning 25, you will get another 5 points and that would push your overall score to 75. With 75 you will get the invite in no time.
> 
> Also, I am not sure if just getting invited is enough for you to stay in Aus. Is that enough? Check with some senior members.


Cheers benisrael, thank your response.

I turn to 25 on June, but my visa expires on the 1st of June.....

Hope they reach me before then... 

Also I got both of my hands fingers crossed for 190.

Seemed like NSW sent invitation to ICT BAs with 70 points within a months or less, but it's taking longer than before now.... Hope NSW give some heads up about this..

Oh also, once I get an invite, after application to invitation I will get bridging visa which will allow me to stay in Australia legally.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> Please provide inputs to my queries as mentioned below.
> 
> Thanks,
> hs


Replied in your other thread Suresh.


----------



## silverphoenix

Any user here who has received a grant or a CO contact with a RPL application?

Wanted some clarity on the whole education assessment (via Vetassess) for RPL candidates thing. There are contradicting theories on the forum. Just wanted to understand if its absolutely mandatory or depends on the CO contact completely.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Timeline:
Points Breakdown:
Age-30, Edu-15, AU study-5 Exp-0, Eng-10, PY-5. NAATI-5
Total Points-75
EOI - 190 NSW: 26-FEB -18

Any chances to get 190 SS invitation, please share your thoughts.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Immi master said:


> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown:
> Age-30, Edu-15, AU study-5 Exp-0, Eng-10, PY-5. NAATI-5
> Total Points-75
> EOI - 190 NSW: 26-FEB -18
> 
> Any chances to get 190 SS invitation, please share your thoughts.


What we have seen in recent times that NSW is looking for 20 pointers in English. So if possible while you are waiting, give another attempt of English. 

Did not understand what you meant by PY here (Was that partner points?)


----------



## Dream2BushLand

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> What we have seen in recent times that NSW is looking for 20 pointers in English. So if possible while you are waiting, give another attempt of English.
> 
> Did not understand what you meant by PY here (Was that partner points?)


Hello Ravi,

PY means Professional Year. its hard to get work experience in Australia, so all students go for on one year professional year. it include 6 months classroom activity (only one day in week) and 12 weeks internship.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Got it. Not many cases of PY I have come across. So as I said, while waiting for your invite, try another shot of PTE.


----------



## G.K

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Got it. Not many cases of PY I have come across. So as I said, while waiting for your invite, try another shot of PTE.


Hi Ravi,

I sent you a PM for some help. Can you please check that and suggest.

Thanks in advance.
G.K


----------



## SunV

I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.

As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


----------



## salbhir

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Mitsi

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


Congratulations buddy


----------



## SunV

salbhir said:


> Congrats buddy!!


Thanks bro.


----------



## SunV

Mitsi said:


> Congratulations buddy


Thank you so much.


----------



## Jayman1

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


Many Congratulations SunV. Your timeline for Victoria is super short!


----------



## SunV

Jayman1 said:


> Many Congratulations SunV. Your timeline for Victoria is super short!



Thanks mate, It's surprising for me too.


----------



## foxes

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.




Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


Hey congratulations bud. All the best


----------



## SunV

foxes said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.


----------



## SunV

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey congratulations bud. All the best


Thanks Rave your inputs helped me/others a lot.


----------



## rumi78_ng

May I know what is the cut off points and DOE for the last round in Feb?

It is not updated in the website.


----------



## NB

rumi78_ng said:


> May I know what is the cut off points and DOE for the last round in Feb?
> 
> It is not updated in the website.


You can check the unofficial results in Iscah website
They are generally quite reliable 

The official results should be updated in the coming week

Cheers


----------



## Mitsi

Hey Guys,
I got Pre-invite from NSW & Vic on 2nd Mar & 5th Mar respectively

Thanks


----------



## G.K

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got Pre-invite from NSW & Vic on 2nd Mar & 5th Mar respectively
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Mate!

I am about to submit my EOI. Can you please suggest if I should select 189 and 190 in single EOI or submit separate EOIs?

What is preferable?

@Newbienz: What do you suggest?

Thanks
G.K


----------



## debeash

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got Pre-invite from NSW & Vic on 2nd Mar & 5th Mar respectively
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got Pre-invite from NSW & Vic on 2nd Mar & 5th Mar respectively
> 
> Thanks




There is no such thing as pre-invite. 

Congratulations with getting the invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi

G.K said:


> Congratulations Mate!
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI. Can you please suggest if I should select 189 and 190 in single EOI or submit separate EOIs?
> 
> What is preferable?
> 
> @Newbienz: What do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks
> G.K


Generally, people file separate EOIs for 189 and 190.


----------



## G.K

Mitsi said:


> Generally, people file separate EOIs for 189 and 190.


Thank you!

Just one more query for confirmation.

During EOI, we do not need to provide Passport number. Right?

There is a section for passport details but there is no column for passport number under that. Just Given Name, Family Name, DOB, Country. No other column. 

Regards
G.K


----------



## aussiedream87

G.K said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Just one more query for confirmation.
> 
> During EOI, we do not need to provide Passport number. Right?
> 
> There is a section for passport details but there is no column for passport number under that. Just Given Name, Family Name, DOB, Country. No other column.
> 
> Regards
> G.K


No passport if asked when you file your EOI


----------



## NB

G.K said:


> Congratulations Mate!
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI. Can you please suggest if I should select 189 and 190 in single EOI or submit separate EOIs?
> 
> What is preferable?
> 
> @Newbienz: What do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks
> G.K


Exploit the loophole as long as it’s still there
File separate EOIs

Cheers


----------



## Dream2BushLand

newbienz said:


> Exploit the loophole as long as it’s still there
> File separate EOIs
> 
> Cheers


PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
Waiting for invitation

What are the chances to get invitation and when


----------



## andreyx108b

Immi master said:


> PTE- 10
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Exp - 00
> 
> Degree - 15
> 
> Aus Study 05
> 
> PY 05
> 
> NAATI 05
> 
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
> 
> Waiting for invitation
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances to get invitation and when




Sc190 - chances do exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Immi master said:


> PTE- 10
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Exp - 00
> 
> Degree - 15
> 
> Aus Study 05
> 
> PY 05
> 
> NAATI 05
> 
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
> 
> Waiting for invitation
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances to get invitation and when




Assuming the current trend continues:
1. 189 - no chance in this financial year
2. 190 NSW - there is a chance. Recently they invited people with 10 points for English but claiming points for experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitmishra04

*when do i get an invite with 75 points*

I have 75 points 261111 doe 03 Feb 2018. 

I have an 190 NSW invite (60 day window expiring 10 Apr)

Need guidance - should I wait for 189 or go ahead with 190. Was hoping to get invite this time


----------



## pavankumartalla

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me on my query?

Age: 30(crossing 33 yrs by Apr 10 2018)
Exp: 10
Degree: 15
PTE: 10

EOI Applied Date: 15th Feb 2018
EOI Last Modified: 17th Feb 2018(As per the Acknowledgement provided by my agent)

189: 65 points
190: 70 points
489: 75 points

1. What are the chances of getting invitation as the first quota of march is done by 7th? Expecting in the nxt quota for march.
2. Will i loose 5 points if iam not been invited before Apr 10th and what could be the ideal case to be invited?

Need suggestions @Newbeinz

Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Haddock

Hi Experts

I am new to this site
Below are the points I have secured
Age: 25
Degree: 15
Aus Study: 5
PTE: 20
Spouse points: 5
PY:5
for 189: 75
for 190: 80 (in NSW)
Do you think I have a chance of getting a call from NSW on 80 points 
Also any chance of getting a call on 75 under 189

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## foxes

Captain Haddock said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this site
> 
> Below are the points I have secured
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Degree: 15
> 
> Aus Study: 5
> 
> PTE: 20
> 
> Spouse points: 5
> 
> PY:5
> 
> for 189: 75
> 
> for 190: 80 (in NSW)
> 
> Do you think I have a chance of getting a call from NSW on 80 points
> 
> Also any chance of getting a call on 75 under 189
> 
> 
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated




You have a very good chance with NSW. For 189, the queue in last round seemed to move very slowly. I think you will get an invite from NSW first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone help me on my query?
> 
> Age: 30(crossing 33 yrs by Apr 10 2018)
> Exp: 10
> Degree: 15
> PTE: 10
> 
> EOI Applied Date: 15th Feb 2018
> EOI Last Modified: 17th Feb 2018(As per the Acknowledgement provided by my agent)
> 
> 189: 65 points
> 190: 70 points
> 489: 75 points
> 
> 1. What are the chances of getting invitation as the first quota of march is done by 7th? Expecting in the nxt quota for march.
> 2. Will i loose 5 points if iam not been invited before Apr 10th and what could be the ideal case to be invited?
> 
> Need suggestions @Newbeinz
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




With these points 189 and even 190 are out of question. No chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Dear all, 

As per the information, no invitation given to Business and System Analyst on 7th March round. 

PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
Waiting for invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheMercyLady

Immi master said:


> Dear all,
> 
> As per the information, no invitation given to Business and System Analyst on 7th March round.
> 
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
> Waiting for invitation:fingerscrossed:


Hey, how did you get NAATI points?, could you guide me?


----------



## Dream2BushLand

TheMercyLady said:


> Hey, how did you get NAATI points?, could you guide me?


By passing NAATI exam in Sydney


----------



## ashishkhanduja27

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone help me on my query?
> 
> Age: 30(crossing 33 yrs by Apr 10 2018)
> Exp: 10
> Degree: 15
> PTE: 10
> 
> EOI Applied Date: 15th Feb 2018
> EOI Last Modified: 17th Feb 2018(As per the Acknowledgement provided by my agent)
> 
> 189: 65 points
> 190: 70 points
> 489: 75 points
> 
> 1. What are the chances of getting invitation as the first quota of march is done by 7th? Expecting in the nxt quota for march.
> 2. Will i loose 5 points if iam not been invited before Apr 10th and what could be the ideal case to be invited?
> 
> Need suggestions @Newbeinz
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your experience in years. 190 Visa has a lot of dependency on it. 

And have you applied 190 for Vic or NSW or Both


----------



## Sweta Jain

Immi master said:


> By passing NAATI exam in Sydney


Wow


----------



## pavankumartalla

ashishkhanduja27 said:


> Whats your experience in years. 190 Visa has a lot of dependency on it.
> 
> 
> 
> And have you applied 190 for Vic or NSW or Both




I have 7.2 years of IT experience and it became 5.2 after ACS deduction.

I think my agent applied for NSW as per EOI acknowledgement and he said he also chosen VIC..
Even he filed for 489(State Territory) - not sure if that helps me out if i were invited for 489 before 189 / 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

TheMercyLady said:


> Hey, how did you get NAATI points?, could you guide me?




You can just go through NAATI information, its very detailed and clear. 

Follow official advice above anything else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Hii everyone
Need help!!
My husband overall IT experience is 15 years.Out of these years , 6.5 years of experience as ICT business analyst for which he is applying and rest of years as IT sales experience .
My question is ...Will this affect the ACS assessment? 
Will his 2 different IT experiences will make any difference while applying for ACS?
Iam aware that ACS deduct 2 years work experience ..Will this be deducted from his 15 years or 6.5 years of work experience..
If anyone can,please clarify me.
Thanks
AP


----------



## vicky_anish

Hi Guys,

I appeared for PTE again and updated the scores.

Signature has the new points updated. Waiting for an Invite again now, Tick tick tick


----------



## cp_aus_pr

*Waiting for 189 Invite. Any clue on 7th March 2018 Round?*

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any idea about the invitation round which was supposed to happen on 7th March 2018.

I had updated my EOI on 25th Feb to add Australian Work Experience. 
My current points are following:

*Job Code - ICT Business Analyst (26111)
189 - 75
190 (NSW) - 80*

I have already received NSW preinvite on 3rd Feb and I have submitted the documents. But, there is no further response from NSW.

Does anyone can guide me why I did not get invite for 189 with 75 points? I believed that I should get invite immediately with 75 points.

Thanks. Any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## alzette

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about the invitation round which was supposed to happen on 7th March 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I had updated my EOI on 25th Feb to add Australian Work Experience.
> 
> My current points are following:
> 
> 
> 
> *Job Code - ICT Business Analyst (26111)
> 
> 189 - 75
> 
> 190 (NSW) - 80*
> 
> 
> 
> I have already received NSW preinvite on 3rd Feb and I have submitted the documents. But, there is no further response from NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone can guide me why I did not get invite for 189 with 75 points? I believed that I should get invite immediately with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Any guidance will be appreciated.




Apparently there was no invitation for BA reported in the last round, you can check the iscah website. So the cutoff for 75 pointers is still 30/1.
I guess if the current trend continues you’ll have to wait for 2 months for an invitation of 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

alzette said:


> Apparently there was no invitation for BA reported in the last round, you can check the iscah website. So the cutoff for 75 pointers is still 30/1.
> I guess if the current trend continues you’ll have to wait for 2 months for an invitation of 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Someone in the 2611 Whatsapp group reported to receive invite in the last round. His DOE is 31 Jan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cp_aus_pr

Hi...
Thanks for response. 

Can anyone share whatsapp group of this role or can I request admin to add me to the group. 

Also, I have already got NSW pre invite and have applied for it. The invite came on 3rd Feb and I have applied in few days. Any idea, by when I should get their response?

Thanks


----------



## salbhir

Hi 

My phone no. is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Request the admin to add me to the WhatsApp group. 

Thanks.


----------



## foxes

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi...
> Thanks for response.
> 
> Can anyone share whatsapp group of this role or can I request admin to add me to the group.
> 
> Also, I have already got NSW pre invite and have applied for it. The invite came on 3rd Feb and I have applied in few days. Any idea, by when I should get their response?
> 
> Thanks






salbhir said:


> Hi
> 
> My phone no. is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> Request the admin to add me to the WhatsApp group.
> 
> Thanks.




You guys need to send a PM with your phone no to this following member: Rahul_UK183




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salbhir

foxes said:


> You guys need to send a PM with your phone no to this following member: Rahul_UK183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## FFacs

AP SINGH said:


> Hii everyone
> Need help!!
> My husband overall IT experience is 15 years.Out of these years , 6.5 years of experience as ICT business analyst for which he is applying and rest of years as IT sales experience .
> My question is ...Will this affect the ACS assessment?
> Will his 2 different IT experiences will make any difference while applying for ACS?
> Iam aware that ACS deduct 2 years work experience ..Will this be deducted from his 15 years or 6.5 years of work experience..
> If anyone can,please clarify me.
> Thanks
> AP


ACS base their advice to DIBP on the duties carried out, not on job titles. If your husband can demonstrate through evidence that he has fulfilled the duties under the applied code at an employer, it will get recognised towards skills assessment or points thereafter. They will use the first x years of qualifying experience to assess for skills-met, with x depending on education level. All qualifying experience after skills met can be used for points.


----------



## insider580

Guys, what could be my chances with below score?

ANZSCO: 261112 Systems Analyst

Age: 25
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15
Spouse (In progress): 5
Total: 75 points in 190 / 70 points in 189

Do you think i will get invite as soon as i update 5 points for Spouse which is currently in progress?


----------



## foxes

insider580 said:


> Guys, what could be my chances with below score?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Systems Analyst
> 
> Age: 25
> Language: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> Spouse (In progress): 5
> Total: 75 points in 190 / 70 points in 189
> 
> Do you think i will get invite as soon as i update 5 points for Spouse which is currently in progress?


It's not likely you will get invite with 65+5 for 190 (VIC or NSW) at the moment. Get your spouse assessment done ASAP and apply/update your EOI for VIC and NSW. 

Else, try to work on your English.


----------



## insider580

foxes said:


> It's not likely you will get invite with 65+5 for 190 (VIC or NSW) at the moment. Get your spouse assessment done ASAP and apply/update your EOI for VIC and NSW.
> 
> Else, try to work on your English.


Yes, agree and this is what my question is. Will i have good chance with below score?

70 in 189
75 in 190

Spouse ACS is still in process and i should have it soon which will fetch me 5 points and i will jump to 70 and 75 (70+5)


----------



## foxes

insider580 said:


> Yes, agree and this is what my question is. Will i have good chance with below score?
> 
> 70 in 189
> 75 in 190
> 
> Spouse ACS is still in process and i should have it soon which will fetch me 5 points and i will jump to 70 and 75 (70+5)


For 189, there are still long queue of people with 70 points waiting since Sept 2017.

For 190 NSW, they favour people with 20 points for English. However, there are few people who got invited in the last "round" with 10 points for English.

For 190 VIC, I am not very aware. But I heard they favour people with more experience.

I personally think you have greater chance with VIC.


----------



## insider580

foxes said:


> For 189, there are still long queue of people with 70 points waiting since Sept 2017.
> 
> For 190 NSW, they favour people with 20 points for English. However, there are few people who got invited in the last "round" with 10 points for English.
> 
> For 190 VIC, I am not very aware. But I heard they favour people with more experience.
> 
> I personally think you have greater chance with VIC.


This is what i have read and researched so far. Thanks Mate 

Considering how much time ACS is taking these days due to long queues, i should be able to get my spouse assessment by next week and get 5 points. Will update EOI then


----------



## G.K

Hi Experts,

I have a query related to the 5 points via Spouse's skills assessment.

Does spouse need to have a relevant work experience as well? And we can claim 5 points only if spouse gets 5 points in ACS?

To explain the situation, my spouse has a masters degree which is equivalent to Australian degree but the 4 experience is in a different field. So ACS would want to deduct 4 years ( I presume) and then there is no experience left to award points.

Therefore, in this scenario, can I use spouse's ACS report to claim 5 points in my EOI? 

Regards
G.K


----------



## alzette

G.K said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query related to the 5 points via Spouse's skills assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Does spouse need to have a relevant work experience as well? And we can claim 5 points only if spouse gets 5 points in ACS?
> 
> 
> 
> To explain the situation, my spouse has a masters degree which is equivalent to Australian degree but the 4 experience is in a different field. So ACS would want to deduct 4 years ( I presume) and then there is no experience left to award points.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, in this scenario, can I use spouse's ACS report to claim 5 points in my EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> G.K




Your spouse needs to be assessed with suitable skill in order for you to earn 5 partner point.
For ACS:
suitable skill = (degree with IT major) + 2-year experience in the relevant profession
Or (degree with IT minor or not related to IT) + 4-year experience in the relevant profession.
Your spouse would have 0 experience and will not be assessed with suitable skill by ACS.
Why don’t you try to get the assessment in the field of your spouse’s working experience? 


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## AP SINGH

Hi everyone,
My wife qualifications are from non ICT field but have 7 years of experience in IT field. How much experience would be deducted and can I claim points for partner ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## boggs25

Hello Everyone,

I have just started on my process for EOI 189. I am still waiting for my ACS assessment report (Filed on February 5th). I have a few queries on the same. I have got my PTE-A overall score of 90.

1. I have mostly Program/Project Manager experience (14 years relevant experience) but applied to 261111 code as there is no such program/project management code in the 189 SOL. Has anyone done the same or would advise to file in a different ANZSCO code?
2. Can someone tell me what is the average wait time for this code from DOE to Visa grant?
3. Is it advisable to apply in NSW 190 as I saw a specific code project/program management?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alzette

Sorry, my previous post about ACS's assessment is not accurate. 
Please refer to the definition of "suitable criteria" by ACS below. You can also download this document from ACS website:

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Diploma and Vendor Certification
 If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely
related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Non ICT Diploma or Higher
 If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you
will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.
Work Experience Only – Recognition of Prior Learning
 If you do not hold any tertiary educational qualifications, you will require 8 years relevant work
experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## alzette

AP SINGH said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife qualifications are from non ICT field but have 7 years of experience in IT field. How much experience would be deducted and can I claim points for partner ?
> Thanks in advance


As per my previous post, 6 years will be deducted in your wife's case. You can claim partner point.


----------



## AP SINGH

@alzette..Thanks for your information


----------



## andreyx108b

foxes said:


> Someone in the 2611 Whatsapp group reported to receive invite in the last round. His DOE is 31 Jan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How much points did he/she has? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette

andreyx108b said:


> How much points did he/she has?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




75, that’s the current cutoff for 2611 professions.
———————


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## cp_aus_pr

*Received NSW Invite...no Further Update*

Hi All,

I have received NSW pre invite on 3rd Feb and I submitted my documents in few days (probably by 7th Feb).

I have not heard back from them. Their email mentions that they generally take 12 weeks to revert back with response.

Any idea, by when they should revert back? Is this normal or they are taking long to process it?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## cp_aus_pr

foxes said:


> You guys need to send a PM with your phone no to this following member: Rahul_UK183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Salbhir,

I was not able to PM user Rahul_UK183. 
Sorry to bother. Appreciated if you can advise how can I PM him. 
Is there any other way to connect him. 

Thanks for help and support.


----------



## foxes

andreyx108b said:


> How much points did he/she has?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




75 points



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi Salbhir,
> 
> 
> 
> I was not able to PM user Rahul_UK183.
> 
> Sorry to bother. Appreciated if you can advise how can I PM him.
> 
> Is there any other way to connect him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help and support.




You have to increase your total posts to be able to use PM.

Cmiiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cp_aus_pr

Hi All,

I have received NSW pre invite on 3rd Feb and I submitted my documents in few days (probably by 7th Feb).

I have not heard back from them. Their email mentions that they generally take 12 weeks to revert back with response.

Any idea, by when they should revert back? Is this normal or they are taking long to process it?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## salbhir

foxes said:


> You have to increase your total posts to be able to use PM.
> 
> Cmiiw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @foxes

Yes you will have to post a specific no. of times (5+) I think to be able to PM.


----------



## mailgrvc

alzette said:


> 75, that’s the current cutoff for 2611 professions.
> ———————


Hi,

Is it possible to add me to the respective whatsapp group? I am also trying for 189 or 190 provided my ACS assessment comes positive. Based on my given points breakup, what are the chances of getting an invite this year?

261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 32
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
ACS: Waiting
EOI 189: 75 Points (predicted)
EOI 190 80 points (predicted)

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## alzette

mailgrvc said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to add me to the respective whatsapp group? I am also trying for 189 or 190 provided my ACS assessment comes positive. Based on my given points breakup, what are the chances of getting an invite this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
> 
> Age: 32
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Experience: 10
> 
> PTE-A: 20
> 
> ACS: Waiting
> 
> EOI 189: 75 Points (predicted)
> 
> EOI 190 80 points (predicted)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gaurav




You need to increase your posts in this forum to 5 posts, and then pm Rahul_UK183 to ask him to add you to the group.
———-


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## mailgrvc

Thanks for your quick response. Any suggestion on whether I should pursue PR visa given the point breakup I have posted in my last response? Do you think I stand a chance to get an invite this year as I am bound to lose 5 points post-August 10th as I will be completing 33 years.


----------



## Mitsi

mailgrvc said:


> Thanks for your quick response. Any suggestion on whether I should pursue PR visa given the point breakup I have posted in my last response? Do you think I stand a chance to get an invite this year as I am bound to lose 5 points post-August 10th as I will be completing 33 years.


there are bright chances that you might get nominate for 190 if you apply for NSW or VIC... for 189 75 pointers for 2611 category moved only 1 day to 31st Jan'18 in last round cannot predict when you get invite directly... but you can apply for 190 for either VIC & NSW...


----------



## mailgrvc

Thanks for your quick response. It makes complete sense to go for 190 since 189 is literally frozen. I wonder what will happen to the remaining quota of BA's position for this year since we still have a big chunk of position left to be invited as per the latest occupation ceiling figures.

Is it possible that a bulk invite will be sent to all the remaining candidates before July or am I missing something here?


----------



## foxes

mailgrvc said:


> Thanks for your quick response. It makes complete sense to go for 190 since 189 is literally frozen. I wonder what will happen to the remaining quota of BA's position for this year since we still have a big chunk of position left to be invited as per the latest occupation ceiling figures.
> 
> Is it possible that a bulk invite will be sent to all the remaining candidates before July or am I missing something here?




Noone can give you definite answer on that topic at this stage. What I heard is that they dont have to fulfil the quota.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

Hoping they start clearing out the backlog for 189 soon. I am expecting my ACS assessment outcome by firat week of April and simply crossing my fingers that there are no further surprises in 190 too.


----------



## G.K

mailgrvc said:


> Hoping they start clearing out the backlog for 189 soon. I am expecting my ACS assessment outcome by firat week of April and simply crossing my fingers that there are no further surprises in 190 too.


As far as I understand the system. You have bright chances to get invite under 189 before you turn 33. You are sitting in the top bracket.


----------



## G.K

alzette said:


> Your spouse needs to be assessed with suitable skill in order for you to earn 5 partner point.
> For ACS:
> suitable skill = (degree with IT major) + 2-year experience in the relevant profession
> Or (degree with IT minor or not related to IT) + 4-year experience in the relevant profession.
> Your spouse would have 0 experience and will not be assessed with suitable skill by ACS.
> Why don’t you try to get the assessment in the field of your spouse’s working experience?
> 
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> PTE-A: 20
> Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
> EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
> EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
> Waiting for invitations!


Thanks for the suggestion mate.
I am also thinking along the similar lines.


----------



## rsingh32

*Waiting Time - Revised*

My points are revised effective 13/03 

189 - 75 Points
190 - 80 Points

When should i expect the invite and what are documents i should keep ready beforehand.


----------



## foxes

rsingh32 said:


> My points are revised effective 13/03
> 
> 
> 
> 189 - 75 Points
> 
> 190 - 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> When should i expect the invite and what are documents i should keep ready beforehand.




If the current trend continues, you have better chance with 190.

Prepare all documents required to support your points claim plus your latest resume. VIC has a specific template for resume while NSW does not.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsingh32

foxes said:


> If the current trend continues, you have better chance with 190.
> 
> Prepare all documents required to support your points claim plus your latest resume. VIC has a specific template for resume while NSW does not.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please send me the link for the resume template.


----------



## foxes

rsingh32 said:


> Please send me the link for the resume template.




I don’t have one but you can google it easily: 190 VIC CV template



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Will DIBP clears the backlog for 60/65 pointers before July 2018 ?

Please share your thoughts !!


----------



## aussiedream87

AP SINGH said:


> Will DIBP clears the backlog for 60/65 pointers before July 2018 ?
> 
> Please share your thoughts !!


I am afraid NO for 60 and 65 points I would say a minimal chance of being invited.


----------



## foxes

AP SINGH said:


> Will DIBP clears the backlog for 60/65 pointers before July 2018 ?
> 
> Please share your thoughts !!



Less likely.

70 pointers backlog have been waiting since Sept 2017.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

foxes said:


> Less likely.
> 
> 70 pointers backlog have been waiting since Sept 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are waiting since Aug 2016.


----------



## goelmohit

Hello All,

I have some questions regarding ACS skills assessment. I want my experience to be assessed under *ICT Business Analyst* skill

*Academics *
*Bachelor degree (4 year course) *- Bachelor in Information system
*Master Degree* - MBA 

All work experience is post my masters:
SAP Consultant (Full-time employee) - 6.5 years, India
SAP Manager (full-time employee) - 4 years, India

Please advise on the below
- I have bachelors degree in IT which i believe should be assessed as ICT Major, should i show my MBA degree as degree or show it as a gap?

- I have 4 year experience as a manager, will it qualify under ICT business analyst skill.


----------



## vicky_anish

Hi All,

Got my pre-invite today from NSW.


----------



## alzette

I’ve just received NSW invitation as well. 
With the current trend of 189, it seems that 190 goes much faster! So for those who have already planned the move, 190 is the obvious choice.


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018


----------



## foxes

alzette said:


> I’ve just received NSW invitation as well.
> With the current trend of 189, it seems that 190 goes much faster! So for those who have already planned the move, 190 is the obvious choice.
> 
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> PTE-A: 20
> Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
> EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
> EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
> NSW invitation: 16 March 2018




Congrats! All the best for the next process.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

goelmohit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have some questions regarding ACS skills assessment. I want my experience to be assessed under *ICT Business Analyst* skill
> 
> *Academics *
> *Bachelor degree (4 year course) *- Bachelor in Information system
> *Master Degree* - MBA
> 
> All work experience is post my masters:
> SAP Consultant (Full-time employee) - 6.5 years, India
> SAP Manager (full-time employee) - 4 years, India
> 
> Please advise on the below
> - I have bachelors degree in IT which i believe should be assessed as ICT Major, should i show my MBA degree as degree or show it as a gap?
> 
> - I have 4 year experience as a manager, will it qualify under ICT business analyst skill.




You can do either, no need to lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaks

I have got 190 NSW invite today as well. After a long wait , I had no go but appear for PTE again.
Any views if there will be 189 round again in March? 
I'm planning to go with first invite of NSW anyways.

ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT BA)	
Age: 25 points
Lang: 20 points
PTE (11/03/2018) 20 points (L 89, R 82, W 87, S 90)layball:
IELTS (23/07/2015) 10 points (L8, R8.5, W7.5, S8)
Edu: 15 points
Exp overseas: 10 points
Exp in Aus: 5 points

ACS	21/09/2016
ACS	11/12/2017
189 EOI 14/10/2016 with 60 points
189 EOI 11/12/2017 with 65 points
189 EOI 11/03/2018 with 75 Points
190 NSW EOI 14/01/2017 with 65 Points
190 NSW EOI 11/12/2017 with 70 points
190 NSW EOI 11/03/2018 with 80 Points
NSW Invite	16/03/2018
190 VIC EOI 02/02/2017 with 65 Points
190 VIC EOI 11/12/2017 with 70 points
190 VIC EOI 11/03/2018 with 80 Points


----------



## mailgrvc

Congratulations. Its was a hard fought battle but finally you made it. 
I myself is awaiting 189 updates but given the present trend and inputs from other forums, I see very weak chances fir anything moving in March. Better you should go ahead with the current invite.


----------



## benisrael

bhaks said:


> I have got 190 NSW invite today as well. After a long wait , I had no go but appear for PTE again.
> Any views if there will be 189 round again in March?
> I'm planning to go with first invite of NSW anyways.
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT BA)
> Age: 25 points
> Lang: 20 points
> PTE (11/03/2018) 20 points (L 89, R 82, W 87, S 90)layball:
> IELTS (23/07/2015) 10 points (L8, R8.5, W7.5, S8)
> Edu: 15 points
> Exp overseas: 10 points
> Exp in Aus: 5 points
> 
> ACS	21/09/2016
> ACS	11/12/2017
> 189 EOI 14/10/2016 with 60 points
> 189 EOI 11/12/2017 with 65 points
> 189 EOI 11/03/2018 with 75 Points
> 190 NSW EOI 14/01/2017 with 65 Points
> 190 NSW EOI 11/12/2017 with 70 points
> 190 NSW EOI 11/03/2018 with 80 Points
> NSW Invite	16/03/2018
> 190 VIC EOI 02/02/2017 with 65 Points
> 190 VIC EOI 11/12/2017 with 70 points
> 190 VIC EOI 11/03/2018 with 80 Points


With 75 points, you should get 189 in the next round. What's the hurry?


----------



## mailgrvc

Could be. But we don’t know when will be the next round. Last round I heard was in Jan.


----------



## benisrael

Longest wait for 70 Pointers so far has been 4 months & 5 days.

But, looks like it will only increase from now. Already it has been 7 months!!!


----------



## bhaks

Not sure how long it will take for 189 grant even if it comes. I have seen trend for 190 to be granted the visa within 3 to 4 months.
Would you know about 189?


----------



## mailgrvc

I personally won’t worry about the time it takes for grant as long as I have an invite. This may be a different case with others though.


----------



## benisrael

Getting the Invite is just half way, I have seen cases where it takes 1 year to get the Grant after getting the invite. 

Does that sit well with you?


----------



## benisrael

bhaks said:


> Not sure how long it will take for 189 grant even if it comes. I have seen trend for 190 to be granted the visa within 3 to 4 months.
> Would you know about 189?


You can only predict the Invite buddy, you cannot predict the Visa Grant, it's case-by case basis.

Just check MyImmiTracker, you'll know how long some have waited after the invite.


----------



## foxes

benisrael said:


> With 75 points, you should get 189 in the next round. What's the hurry?




I doubt this. 2611 has moved very slowly for 75 pointers. Wisest choice for now is to go with whatever you have on your hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsingh32

*NSW Pre Invite*

Got Pre-Invite from NSW. Two things clarified, you don't need to submit separate EOI for NSW, general (any) 190 will do and 2nd they are the fastest invite sender for the high pointers. So don't worry about 189 if it comes or not, go for 190.


----------



## G.K

goelmohit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have some questions regarding ACS skills assessment. I want my experience to be assessed under *ICT Business Analyst* skill
> 
> *Academics *
> *Bachelor degree (4 year course) *- Bachelor in Information system
> *Master Degree* - MBA
> 
> All work experience is post my masters:
> SAP Consultant (Full-time employee) - 6.5 years, India
> SAP Manager (full-time employee) - 4 years, India
> 
> Please advise on the below
> - I have bachelors degree in IT which i believe should be assessed as ICT Major, should i show my MBA degree as degree or show it as a gap?
> 
> - I have 4 year experience as a manager, will it qualify under ICT business analyst skill.


Check for 261111 jobs responsibilities on ACS site. Your experience letter should match at least 60% with that to qualify you for BA code.


----------



## G.K

rsingh32 said:


> Got Pre-Invite from NSW. Two things clarified, you don't need to submit separate EOI for NSW, general (any) 190 will do and 2nd they are the fastest invite sender for the high pointers. So don't worry about 189 if it comes or not, go for 190.


Can you please suggest what was the subject line of the pre-invite email?
I don't want to miss that golden email.

Regards
G.K


----------



## foxes

G.K said:


> Can you please suggest what was the subject line of the pre-invite email?
> 
> I don't want to miss that golden email.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> G.K



Subject: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - <Your name and your EOI no>

Sender: [email protected]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

rsingh32 said:


> Got Pre-Invite from NSW. Two things clarified, you don't need to submit separate EOI for NSW, general (any) 190 will do and 2nd they are the fastest invite sender for the high pointers. So don't worry about 189 if it comes or not, go for 190.




Congrats! Just wanna clarify, did you put your preferred state as “any” instead of NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsingh32

foxes said:


> Congrats! Just wanna clarify, did you put your preferred state as “any” instead of NSW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have created separate EOI for NSW as well as 189 + 190 (any) to catch all states. But for NSW the latter will do as you don't want to spend 300 bucks 2 times.


----------



## rsingh32

foxes said:


> Subject: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - <Your name and your EOI no>
> 
> Sender: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's v hard to miss this email as its marked important in gmail


----------



## foxes

rsingh32 said:


> I have created separate EOI for NSW as well as 189 + 190 (any) to catch all states. But for NSW the latter will do as you don't want to spend 300 bucks 2 times.




So did you get invited for the latter EOI and not the first one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsingh32

foxes said:


> So did you get invited for the latter EOI and not the first one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got for latter and will withdraw the first one.


----------



## benisrael

foxes said:


> I doubt this. 2611 has moved very slowly for 75 pointers. Wisest choice for now is to go with whatever you have on your hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, it has already been 45 days for 75 pointers. It's a never before.


----------



## nitinksingla

*Submitted EOI Under System Analysts for NSW*

Hi All ,

Sorry I am new to this forum, I am looking for information on submitting EOI for multiple States.

I have currently submitted EOI for 261112 Visa Subclass 190 and 189 under NSW. Can you please let me know how we can submit EOI for Other states? under my current ID I am able to submit for only one state or any?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards
Nitin


----------



## foxes

nitinksingla said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am new to this forum, I am looking for information on submitting EOI for multiple States.
> 
> 
> 
> I have currently submitted EOI for 261112 Visa Subclass 190 and 189 under NSW. Can you please let me know how we can submit EOI for Other states? under my current ID I am able to submit for only one state or any?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nitin




You need to create a new EOI should you wish to apply for another states. You are allowed to have more than one EOI.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinksingla

foxes said:


> You need to create a new EOI should you wish to apply for another states. You are allowed to have more than one EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. But I believe I can use only one email id for one EOI. So need to create a new EOI using a separate email ID. Am I right?

Regards

Nitin


----------



## SunV

nitinksingla said:


> Thanks for the info. But I believe I can use only one email id for one EOI. So need to create a new EOI using a separate email ID. Am I right?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nitin


Hi Nitin,

You can create more than one EOI with same mail id.


----------



## sanlal

Hi everyone, 

My friend has recently submitted EOI under ICT BA (ANZSCO: 26111) with 75 points (including a superior PTE score of 20 points & 10 points for employment) and he has some queries in his application. 

Can he go ahead without claiming employment points while lodging the visa? 

Also, his spouse is from a different occupation: Marketing specialist. If claims spouse points in his EOI, does he need to provide evidence of employment (such as salary slip, ITR, etc. His spouse is yet to do a skills assessment and appear for English tests. 

Your advice and feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsingh32

*Victoria Pre Invite*

Received Pre Invite from Victoria, 2 days after NSW. They only invite if you have choosen Victoria as preferred state in EOI. They have more Q&A in their form.


----------



## catchpaul

*Grant Received*

Happy to announce that I have received the grant for me and my family today

190 NSW - 261111 - Lodged on 20-Dec-2017 - Grant on 20-Mar-2018

You can see the detailed timelines in my signature

Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support

Cheers and good luck to everyone


----------



## rsingh32

catchpaul said:


> Happy to announce that I have received the grant for me and my family today
> 
> 190 NSW - 261111 - Lodged on 20-Dec-2017 - Grant on 20-Mar-2018
> 
> You can see the detailed timelines in my signature
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support
> 
> Cheers and good luck to everyone


Congrats


----------



## pyajcoin

*Time line updated*

Time line updated with ITA date.
QUOTE=pyajcoin;14065250]My Timeline:
PTE Result : 10 Feb (L-86, R-90, S-90, W-83)
ACS: +ve 26112 Systems Analyst
EOI - 189: DOE 10 Feb 18
EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 13 Feb 18
EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 13 Feb 18
Pre-invite NSW: 16 Feb 2018
Application: 16 Feb 2018
Nomination Approval: 20 Mar 2018
ITA NSW :- 20 Mar 2018
Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20[/QUOTE]


----------



## carnish

Hi Guys, any news about 189 invitations in today's round??


----------



## Ram2409

Any invitations today?


----------



## headstrong

subscribing

Regards


----------



## ivokau

*75pts DOE 17-Mar-18*

Hi there, I'm a new poster but an old reader. Thanks to everyone who's been so helpful! :thumb:

I have 75 points, DOE 17/03/18. When can I expect to get an invite? 

I was hoping for an invite this round but based on the past rounds DOE cutoff I doubt I'll get it anytime soon.

Also sounds like nobody's gotten an invite yet for our code this round?


----------



## boggs25

*To apply for 190 EOI separately?*

Hi All,

I received a positive outcome from ACS with my degree assessed as AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing and Employment after March 2008 as Skill level equivalent to 261111 which gives 10 years and hence 15 points. I also have 20 points from PTE-A

So for 189 I have 75 points and 190 I have 80 points.
Before I start the process of EOI, needed a few doubts to be clarified.

1. I read somewhere on this forum, now not able to retrieve that link/post back that we include one state i.e. NSW in the EOI for 189. Is this true? If yes, is it still better to apply for NSW 190 separately?

2. I'm also planning to apply for VIC 190 anyways, is it worthwhile to apply for other states for this ANZSCO code?

Thanks


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

boggs25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a positive outcome from ACS with my degree assessed as AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing and Employment after March 2008 as Skill level equivalent to 261111 which gives 10 years and hence 15 points. I also have 20 points from PTE-A
> 
> So for 189 I have 75 points and 190 I have 80 points.
> Before I start the process of EOI, needed a few doubts to be clarified.
> 
> 1. I read somewhere on this forum, now not able to retrieve that link/post back that we include one state i.e. NSW in the EOI for 189. Is this true? If yes, is it still better to apply for NSW 190 separately?
> 
> 2. I'm also planning to apply for VIC 190 anyways, is it worthwhile to apply for other states for this ANZSCO code?
> 
> Thanks


1. You can choose both 189 and 190 in a single EOI and choose NSW as one of the states for the 190 section. However, if you get an invite through 190, your 189 gets locked and will be out of the queue.

2. You can apply for VIC. No issues with that. However when submitting multiple EOIs you should ensure that you withdraw the rest when one gets a visa invite.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## ivokau

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> However, if you get an invite through 190, your 189 gets locked and will be out of the queue.


Hi Rave,

Is there any particular reason why one would prefer to get a 189 over 190 or vice versa? I have a single EOI at the moment that contains both 189 and 190.

Thanks!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

189 in general has no obligations for anyone to live in a particular state. While 190 has an obligation that the applicant (and family) have to live in the sponsoring state for a period of 2 years from the time they move. Except for this one condition, both 189 and 190 are the same permanent resident skilled visas. 

These days chances are there to get a nomination email from a state faster than 189 from states. The quicker they respond, the faster the application process can be initiated. See my signature and you should get a fair idea. (Do not take into consideration of my state approval, that was a one off).


----------



## ajay_ghale

Hi All,

My wife is planning to be assessed as System Analyst from ACS.
She is BE Computer Science and is not sure if that will come out as Minor/Major.

However, the Main thing I wanted to ask is that she has 11.5 years of experience but around 2-3 years of that is more suitable towards Software engineer and rest towards System Analyst. What should she do to get the max experience assessed as relevant?


----------



## bhaks

Hi all,
Need one advice. I have worked in UK for about 9 months distributed over span of 3 years, which is considered in my ACS assessment.
Do I need to get PCC done from UK? Is there a clear rule for PCC, is it for 1 consecutive year?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is planning to be assessed as System Analyst from ACS.
> She is BE Computer Science and is not sure if that will come out as Minor/Major.
> 
> However, the Main thing I wanted to ask is that she has 11.5 years of experience but around 2-3 years of that is more suitable towards Software engineer and rest towards System Analyst. What should she do to get the max experience assessed as relevant?


Hello Ajay,

If the majority of the experience is related to System Analyst you have the choice of choosing the code and get the RnR letters prepared according to the code.

BE Computer Science will be an ICT Major but deductions in experience are possible by ACS.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

bhaks said:


> Hi all,
> Need one advice. I have worked in UK for about 9 months distributed over span of 3 years, which is considered in my ACS assessment.
> Do I need to get PCC done from UK? Is there a clear rule for PCC, is it for 1 consecutive year?


If it is less than 12 months its not required. However we cannot be sure on what a Case officer (CO) looks into. Better be prepared for this later but you should be good as of now.

Seniors can comment/correct here.


----------



## Captain Haddock

Hi Ravi,

Any chance of getting EOI for 261111 (business analyst) before the last round in June under 189.
189 EOI lodged on 13/03/2018 with 75 points.
Also, an chance of getting a call for 190 in NSW.


Is there a way to check how many EOI's have been submitted so far for business and system analyst.
Also, is there a chance for number of invites to increase in the remaining 6 rounds starting from April.

Points breakdown: Age: 25, Edu: 20, Eng: 20, PY: 5, Spouse: 5


----------



## molaboy

Captain Haddock said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Any chance of getting EOI for 261111 (business analyst) before the last round in June under 189.
> 189 EOI lodged on 13/03/2018 with 75 points.
> Also, an chance of getting a call for 190 in NSW.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to check how many EOI's have been submitted so far for business and system analyst.
> Also, is there a chance for number of invites to increase in the remaining 6 rounds starting from April.
> 
> Points breakdown: Age: 25, Edu: 20, Eng: 20, PY: 5, Spouse: 5


i think you got high chances at 75 points


----------



## headstrong

@ molaboy

Are you waiting with 70 points 190 VIC since July 2017 ?


----------



## insider580

headstrong said:


> @ molaboy
> 
> Are you waiting with 70 points 190 VIC since July 2017 ?


Could be. Even i am waiting since Oct with 70 points. Current cut off is about 75 points (70+5). Only then you have a chance


----------



## Captain Haddock

molaboy said:


> i think you got high chances at 75 points


Thank you Molaboy for your response


----------



## ivokau

*In preparation for invite*

Hi Seniors, 

For those who have already received an invite, can you share what we should prepare for when it's our turn? I read about people going for medical checkup and getting police clearance. Can anyone share a more detailed list than the one on the homeaffairs.gov website?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rumi78_ng

Hi all,
need your advice urgently.

I just received an invitation to lodge 190 visa application. This is slightly before expiry of my English result(3 years).

Invitation to lodge visa :15.03.2018
Expiry of English test result: 28.03.2018

I have not lodge my 190 visa as am pending police clearance and documentation gathering.

Since I received invitation to lodge visa BEFORE expiry of my English test result; meaning at the time of invitation the points I claimed to have in my EOI is true and accurate; I should have no issue lodging the visa within 60 days right?


----------



## apatel5917

rumi78_ng said:


> Hi all,
> need your advice urgently.
> 
> I just received an invitation to lodge 190 visa application. This is slightly before expiry of my English result(3 years).
> 
> Invitation to lodge visa :15.03.2018
> Expiry of English test result: 28.03.2018
> 
> I have not lodge my 190 visa as am pending police clearance and documentation gathering.
> 
> Since I received invitation to lodge visa BEFORE expiry of my English test result; meaning at the time of invitation the points I claimed to have in my EOI is true and accurate; I should have no issue lodging the visa within 60 days right?


You are right . Your points freeze right when you get invited so you are good buddy .

Regards,


----------



## rumi78_ng

apatel5917 said:


> You are right . Your points freeze right when you get invited so you are good buddy .
> 
> Regards,


Thank you for your confirmation!


----------



## jhito0427

Hi bosses,

New to the forum, we submitted our EOI with 189(65pts) and 190(70) for VIC &NSW last 22 Jan still dreaming for invites. Thanks for the bosses here

i will have my 3rd PTE tomorrow in attempt to get superior score to increase our points to +10, crossing my fingers.


----------



## ivokau

jhito0427 said:


> i will have my 3rd PTE tomorrow in attempt to get superior score to increase our points to +10, crossing my fingers.


All the best!! you know what they say, third time's a charm.. :thumb:


----------



## insider580

jhito0427 said:


> Hi bosses,
> 
> New to the forum, we submitted our EOI with 189(65pts) and 190(70) for VIC &NSW last 22 Jan still dreaming for invites. Thanks for the bosses here
> 
> i will have my 3rd PTE tomorrow in attempt to get superior score to increase our points to +10, crossing my fingers.


Did you crack it this time?


----------



## molaboy

headstrong said:


> @ molaboy
> 
> Are you waiting with 70 points 190 VIC since July 2017 ?


yeah man, pretty hopeless but im done waiting, im preparing to retake PTE and get that another 10 points.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> yeah man, pretty hopeless but im done waiting, im preparing to retake PTE and get that another 10 points.




Good luck with this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong

molaboy said:


> yeah man, pretty hopeless but im done waiting, im preparing to retake PTE and get that another 10 points.


@ Molaboy & All - Do we know what is the waiting period for 190 70 pointers for 261111 ? How can we find this data ?


----------



## foxes

headstrong said:


> @ Molaboy & All - Do we know what is the waiting period for 190 70 pointers for 261111 ? How can we find this data ?




Depends on which state. I assume you are asking about invitation to apply for state nomination, which many in this forum call as preinvite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Bro 65 points in 189 and 70 in 190 points is common these days, hoping to get an invite is like hoping for a miracle. I suggest you explore options like Partner points or English Superior points.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello friends,
Need to know something urgently from the business analysts who had already received positive skill assessment.
I am business analyst with my present company for 6.5 years but in my previous co.I was a business development manager but my R&R were of both business sales and business analysis.
Now my co. would give me the reference letter for the same.My query is that 
Will my designation effect my assessment?
My R&R will be of business sales and Business analysis ...Will ACS accept my reference letter for business analyst as Iam applying for business analyst?
Will be grateful if seniors, experts and persons who have gone through same situation ..
Thanks in advance


----------



## ntveer

Hi all,

New to this forum. Need help to understand what are my chances for the following breakup of points:

Points Breakdown: Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, Eng-20
Total points for 189: 70
Total points for 190: 75
EOI: 3-APR-2018


----------



## foxes

ntveer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> New to this forum. Need help to understand what are my chances for the following breakup of points:
> 
> 
> 
> Points Breakdown: Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, Eng-20
> 
> Total points for 189: 70
> 
> Total points for 190: 75
> 
> EOI: 3-APR-2018




No chance for 189 given current trend. There are lots of people with 70 points who have been waiting since Sept 2017.

However you have a pretty good chance either with 190 NSW or VIC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntveer

foxes said:


> No chance for 189 given current trend. There are lots of people with 70 points who have been waiting since Sept 2017.
> 
> However you have a pretty good chance either with 190 NSW or VIC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the quick response. I hope to be an active member of this forum.


----------



## headstrong

foxes said:


> Depends on which state. I assume you are asking about invitation to apply for state nomination, which many in this forum call as preinvite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes , 190 Victoria 70 points 261111

also applied for 489 SS VIC 75 points 261111 , assuming they will ask for job offer before the pre-invite ? 

Is there a way to see the trend as in how many 190 VIC applicants are in the queue for 261111


----------



## foxes

headstrong said:


> yes , 190 Victoria 70 points 261111
> 
> 
> 
> also applied for 489 SS VIC 75 points 261111 , assuming they will ask for job offer before the pre-invite ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to see the trend as in how many 190 VIC applicants are in the queue for 261111




If you want to see the trend, you can have a look at the website called ImmiTracker (just google it). 

Can you share your points breakdown? Is it 65+5 or 70+5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

headstrong said:


> yes , 190 Victoria 70 points 261111
> 
> also applied for 489 SS VIC 75 points 261111 , assuming they will ask for job offer before the pre-invite ?
> 
> Is there a way to see the trend as in how many 190 VIC applicants are in the queue for 261111


there is no such thing as pre-invite.  you either invited or not invited  

Not sure if job offer has any impact? 

Upd: got it.

To apply for Victorian visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) you must have a current job offer in your nominated occupation within a regional area of Victoria. 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...killed-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-489


----------



## ntveer

foxes said:


> No chance for 189 given current trend. There are lots of people with 70 points who have been waiting since Sept 2017.
> 
> However you have a pretty good chance either with 190 NSW or VIC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. What would be the approximate wait time for 190 given the current trend?


----------



## Ram2409

what's the latest 2611 code movement on EOI post today's round?


----------



## headstrong

andreyx108b said:


> there is no such thing as pre-invite.  you either invited or not invited
> 
> Not sure if job offer has any impact?
> 
> Upd: got it.
> 
> To apply for Victorian visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) you must have a current job offer in your nominated occupation within a regional area of Victoria.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...killed-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-489


Hi,

I received this correspondence from Home Affairs for my 489 VIC EOI with 65 + 10 points

_The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:

The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass_


_Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled Occupations List (STSOL) which took effect from 18 March 2018.

You have nominated an occupation which is no longer available on the STSOL from 18 March 2018. Please find below a link to the new occupation lists:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...killed-occupationslists/combined-stsol-mltssl

As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa._

Is 261111 not applicable for 489 VIC or 190 VIC any more

Any idea why ?

I have a positive 261111 assessment from ACS


----------



## insider580

andreyx108b said:


> there is no such thing as pre-invite.  you either invited or not invited
> 
> Not sure if job offer has any impact?
> 
> Upd: got it.
> 
> To apply for Victorian visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) you must have a current job offer in your nominated occupation within a regional area of Victoria.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...killed-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-489


Sorry dude, there is an invite that comes from Vic and NSW where you have to reply back with commitment letter and your resume. Most of people here call it pre-invite. I have seen several people receiving it. Only once the commitment letter is sent back, states approve the application. In some cases i have seen it getting rejected too. So yes, a lot of people do call it pre-invite.


----------



## headstrong

insider580 said:


> Sorry dude, there is an invite that comes from Vic and NSW where you have to reply back with commitment letter and your resume. Most of people here call it pre-invite. I have seen several people receiving it. Only once the commitment letter is sent back, states approve the application. In some cases i have seen it getting rejected too. So yes, a lot of people do call it pre-invite.


what is the step prior to receiving their feedback ? EOI right ?

For my 489 VIC with 65 + 10 points they are saying 26111 is not on STSOL so you can't apply ??? please see above

any idea why ? Is this a system glitch ?


----------



## SunV

headstrong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received this correspondence from Home Affairs for my 489 VIC EOI with 65 + 10 points
> 
> _The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass_
> 
> 
> _Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled Occupations List (STSOL) which took effect from 18 March 2018.
> 
> You have nominated an occupation which is no longer available on the STSOL from 18 March 2018. Please find below a link to the new occupation lists:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...killed-occupationslists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa._
> 
> Is 261111 not applicable for 489 VIC or 190 VIC any more
> 
> Any idea why ?
> 
> I have a positive 261111 assessment from ACS



ICT Business Analyst	, 261111, MLTSSL, 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M)	, ACS

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


261111 and 261112 is a part of Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List and valid for above visa class.

What is your doubt?


----------



## headstrong

SunV said:


> ICT Business Analyst	, 261111, MLTSSL, 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M)	, ACS
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> 
> 261111 and 261112 is a part of Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List and valid for above visa class.
> 
> What is your doubt?


I just received above correspondence from Home Affairs for my 489 VIC EOI with 65 + 10 points for 261111 with 7+ across all IELTS bands , they are saying --> _As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa._


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> Sorry dude, there is an invite that comes from Vic and NSW where you have to reply back with commitment letter and your resume. Most of people here call it pre-invite. I have seen several people receiving it. Only once the commitment letter is sent back, states approve the application. In some cases i have seen it getting rejected too. So yes, a lot of people do call it pre-invite.




I am well of the process. 

Its not called and never called that. 

Its called Invitation to apply for state nomination. 

Dont follow confused souls who cant get basic terminology right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

headstrong said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I received this correspondence from Home Affairs for my 489 VIC EOI with 65 + 10 points
> 
> 
> 
> _The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> 
> 
> The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled Occupations List (STSOL) which took effect from 18 March 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nominated an occupation which is no longer available on the STSOL from 18 March 2018. Please find below a link to the new occupation lists:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...killed-occupationslists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> 
> 
> As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa._
> 
> 
> 
> Is 261111 not applicable for 489 VIC or 190 VIC any more
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a positive 261111 assessment from ACS




Apparently yes. Many got this email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong

andreyx108b said:


> Apparently yes. Many got this email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why ? 261111 is a valid ANZSCODE for 489 S/T , 190 & 189


----------



## andreyx108b

headstrong said:


> why ? 261111 is a valid ANZSCODE for 489 S/T , 190 & 189




Per email above. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

However, it states who determine their SOL priorities, not sure if the above statkent enforces that rules on to the states and territories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> ICT Business Analyst, 261111, MLTSSL, 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M), ACS
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261111 and 261112 is a part of Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List and valid for above visa class.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your doubt?




The doubt is that email sent by DHA states that its no longer the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntveer

andreyx108b said:


> The doubt is that email sent by DHA states that its no longer the case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this because 261111 is on Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List(MLTSSL) and not on STSOL. Was it moved from one list to the other? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong

ntveer said:


> Is this because 261111 is on Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List(MLTSSL) and not on STSOL. Was it moved from one list to the other?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


state sponsorship 190/489 is only provided for occupations on STSOL ?


----------



## ntveer

headstrong said:


> state sponsorship 190/489 is only provided for occupations on STSOL ?


Based on the words in the mail that's what it looks like. But i am really new here and just speculating. Hope some veterans pitch in and help us out. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

andreyx108b said:


> I am well of the process.
> 
> Its not called and never called that.
> 
> Its called Invitation to apply for state nomination.
> 
> Dont follow confused souls who cant get basic terminology right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, this is the reason i mentioned some people call it pre-invite so we can guess where this terminology is coming from


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> Yup, this is the reason i mentioned some people call it pre-invite so we can guess where this terminology is coming from




It is invite ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivokau

andreyx108b said:


> It is invite )


Can you get rejected on the basis of your CV even if you have a positive skills assessment?


----------



## andreyx108b

ivokau said:


> Can you get rejected on the basis of your CV even if you have a positive skills assessment?




I have not heard of such, but I presume in case it totally contradicts everything you said in the other forms... why not? It is a piece of evidence you submitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong

ivokau said:


> Can you get rejected on the basis of your CV even if you have a positive skills assessment?


looks like we cannot claim state sponsored (all states) 5 additional points for 261111 or 261112 as these occupations are not on the STSOL any more

for you 75 points @ 189 is good eough though


----------



## bha517

*ITA expected date?*

Hi All

My ANZSCO is 261111 for ICT Business Analyst. I have lodged my EOI on 4/4/2018 with 75 points. When can I expect ITA? 

Should I also apply for 190? If yes, can i file a different EOI for it or can i update same EOI without change DOE?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## andreyx108b

headstrong said:


> looks like we cannot claim state sponsored (all states) 5 additional points for 261111 or 261112 as these occupations are not on the STSOL any more
> 
> 
> 
> for you 75 points @ 189 is good eough though




That’s tough luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

headstrong said:


> looks like we cannot claim state sponsored (all states) 5 additional points for 261111 or 261112 as these occupations are not on the STSOL any more
> 
> for you 75 points @ 189 is good eough though


Sorry, did'nt get it. You can claim 5 points for state nomination for 261111 and 261112.


----------



## oldmcdonald

*21 March EOI Invitation round 75 points still no invitation*

Hi,

I have a query on Invitation round completed on 21 March 2018. I submitted my application under Job code 2611 with 75 points and effective date is 1 Feb 2018. As per results published on HomeAffairs website Invitations for 2611 Job code are already out with effective date as 7 Feb 2018 and cutoff was 75. I believe that I should have received the invitation since my effective date is 1st Feb 2018 but my agent hasn't received the invitation for my application yet and he doesn't have any explanation. Has anyone experienced similar situation? I am worried because after 3 rounds I will loose age points and may not get the invitations in future. 

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query on Invitation round completed on 21 March 2018. I submitted my application under Job code 2611 with 75 points and effective date is 1 Feb 2018. As per results published on HomeAffairs website Invitations for 2611 Job code are already out with effective date as 7 Feb 2018 and cutoff was 75. I believe that I should have received the invitation since my effective date is 1st Feb 2018 but my agent hasn't received the invitation for my application yet and he doesn't have any explanation. Has anyone experienced similar situation? I am worried because after 3 rounds I will loose age points and may not get the invitations in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




There is almost no other reason rather than agent screwing up either points, job code or simply not submitting the eoi. 

Ask your agent to send a screenshot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boggs25

insider580 said:


> Sorry, did'nt get it. You can claim 5 points for state nomination for 261111 and 261112.


Yes, I think so too.
I got this link from one of the groups. I think we need the dust to settle on this one. Lot of unnecessary panic, I feel.

Skill Select system error for 489 State sponsored EOIs - Iscah


----------



## andreyx108b

boggs25 said:


> Yes, I think so too.
> 
> I got this link from one of the groups. I think we need the dust to settle on this one. Lot of unnecessary panic, I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill Select system error for 489 State sponsored EOIs - Iscah




These guys from iscah are bunch of jokers, they make assumptions which are being shared as facts. Grossly unprofessional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

oldmcdonald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on Invitation round completed on 21 March 2018. I submitted my application under Job code 2611 with 75 points and effective date is 1 Feb 2018. As per results published on HomeAffairs website Invitations for 2611 Job code are already out with effective date as 7 Feb 2018 and cutoff was 75. I believe that I should have received the invitation since my effective date is 1st Feb 2018 but my agent hasn't received the invitation for my application yet and he doesn't have any explanation. Has anyone experienced similar situation? I am worried because after 3 rounds I will loose age points and may not get the invitations in future.
> 
> Thanks!



Ask your agent to provide you 2 PDF's from skill select:

1) point distribution.
2) complete EOI details.

Specially check the PDF generated on date like : PDF Generated On: dd/mm/yyyy hh24:mi:ss ( this should by today's date).


this will give you the complete picture or sit with your agent and check it by yourself.

As Andrey's is saying he is either screwing your application or providing you with the wrong information or EOI is not submitted at all.


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> There is almost no other reason rather than agent screwing up either points, job code or simply not submitting the eoi.
> 
> Ask your agent to send a screenshot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate your prompt response. Even I think that Agent has screwed up. But he shared SkillSelect pdf report with my EOI ID that shows 75 points and breakdown and date of submission. Is there a way, I can validate my application with HomeAffairs? I am really stressed and frustrated.


----------



## SunV

oldmcdonald said:


> Appreciate your prompt response. Even I think that Agent has screwed up. But he shared SkillSelect pdf report with my EOI ID that shows 75 points and breakdown and date of submission. Is there a way, I can validate my application with HomeAffairs? I am really stressed and frustrated.


Is it 75 including SS?

like mine.

Age 25 - 32 30

Language Ability Proficient 10

Level of educational qualification attained At least a Bachelor Degree 15

State/Territory Nomination 5

Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years. Less than 1 Year 0

Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
last 10 years. Equal to or greater than 8 Years 15

TOTAL 75


Can you copy paste that PDF data without personal data .

and also 
EOI Initially Submitted On: ?
EOI Last Submitted On: ?


----------



## oldmcdonald

SunV said:


> Is it 75 including SS?
> 
> like mine.
> 
> Age 25 - 32 30
> 
> Language Ability Proficient 10
> 
> Level of educational qualification attained At least a Bachelor Degree 15
> 
> State/Territory Nomination 5
> 
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years. Less than 1 Year 0
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
> last 10 years. Equal to or greater than 8 Years 15
> 
> TOTAL 75
> 
> 
> Can you copy paste that PDF data without personal data .
> 
> and also
> EOI Initially Submitted On: ?
> EOI Last Submitted On: ?




This is what I could do best with copying the details from PDF -


Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -
Independent
(Subclass 189)
(Points-Tested
Stream)

Date of Effect* 01/02/2018 13:09:38

Age 33 - 39 
- 25

English Language
Ability
Superior - 20 

Level of educational
qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree - 15 

State/Territory
Nomination
N/A 

Years of experience in
Nominated Occupation
- in Australia within the
last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year - 0 

PDF Generated On: 1/02/2018 13:09:44 EOI ID: E0008341611 Page 2 of 2

Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -
Independent
(Subclass 189)
(Points-Tested
Stream)

Years of experience in a
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years.

Equal to or greater than 8 Years - 15

TOTAL 75


----------



## oldmcdonald

oldmcdonald said:


> This is what I could do best with copying the details from PDF -
> 
> 
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -
> Independent
> (Subclass 189)
> (Points-Tested
> Stream)
> 
> Date of Effect* 01/02/2018 13:09:38
> 
> Age 33 - 39
> - 25
> 
> English Language
> Ability
> Superior - 20
> 
> Level of educational
> qualification attained
> At least a Bachelor Degree - 15
> 
> State/Territory
> Nomination
> N/A
> 
> Years of experience in
> Nominated Occupation
> - in Australia within the
> last 10 years.
> Less than 1 Year - 0
> 
> PDF Generated On: 1/02/2018 13:09:44 EOI ID: E0008341611 Page 2 of 2
> 
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -
> Independent
> (Subclass 189)
> (Points-Tested
> Stream)
> 
> Years of experience in a
> Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> Equal to or greater than 8 Years - 15
> 
> TOTAL 75


Missed Original and latest submission detail in the last post. 

EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/11/2016
EOI Last Submitted On: 01/02/2018


----------



## SunV

oldmcdonald said:


> Missed Original and latest submission detail in the last post.
> 
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/11/2016
> EOI Last Submitted On: 01/02/2018


I can't see anything wrong with this information. Only doubt is your EOI is in suspended state. For your own satisfaction go to agent ask him to show your EOI and generate PDF again and re verify EOI Last Submitted On date, if he has suspended in between then your last submitted date will change accordingly.


In parallel ask you agent to contact DIBP on your behalf, if every thing is correct.

One more silly request, Check your ANZSCO code in PDF (may be wrong selection in drop down).


*If possible remove your EOI id it's personal data.*


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> I can't see anything wrong with this information. Only doubt is your EOI is in suspended state. For your own satisfaction go to agent ask him to show your EOI and generate PDF again and re verify EOI Last Submitted On date, if he has suspended in between then your last submitted date will change accordingly.
> 
> 
> In parallel ask you agent to contact DIBP on your behalf, if every thing is correct.
> 
> One more silly request, Check your ANZSCO code in PDF (may be wrong selection in drop down).
> 
> 
> *If possible remove your EOI id it's personal data.*




On top of that, maybe worth creating eoi yourself - no agent needed at eoi stage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> On top of that, maybe worth creating eoi yourself - no agent needed at eoi stage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agree, i can submit EOI again but would this create a problem If 2 EOIs submitted(one from agent and one by me) with my details? what do you think?


----------



## oldmcdonald

SunV said:


> I can't see anything wrong with this information. Only doubt is your EOI is in suspended state. For your own satisfaction go to agent ask him to show your EOI and generate PDF again and re verify EOI Last Submitted On date, if he has suspended in between then your last submitted date will change accordingly.
> 
> 
> In parallel ask you agent to contact DIBP on your behalf, if every thing is correct.
> 
> One more silly request, Check your ANZSCO code in PDF (may be wrong selection in drop down).
> 
> 
> *If possible remove your EOI id it's personal data.*



Thanks. I will go personally go to Agent and ask him to show me the EOI and PDF to validate of the application was/is suspended by any chance.

ANZCO code in PDF is -

Nominated occupation Systems Analyst - 261112
Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing
authority? Yes
Name of assessing authority Australian Computer Society
Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy) 06/09/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> Agree, i can submit EOI again but would this create a problem If 2 EOIs submitted(one from agent and one by me) with my details? what do you think?




There is no restrictions on the number of EOIs... however, i would be honest with the agent and explain that due the issue your immigration is at risk due to the fact that you will loose points soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> There is no restrictions on the number of EOIs... however, i would be honest with the agent and explain that due the issue your immigration is at risk due to the fact that you will loose points soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your advice. I submitted the EOI by myself - only worry is in May my age points will be gone. fingers crossed.


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> Thanks for your advice. I submitted the EOI by myself - only worry is in May my age points will be gone. fingers crossed.




Lets hope you get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong

andreyx108b said:


> These guys from iscah are bunch of jokers, they make assumptions which are being shared as facts. Grossly unprofessional
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any one got a similar email from DHA for their lone 190 261111/2 EOI ? Understand 489 EOIs are refused

who is Iscah ? DHA cannot make such a big mistake by refusing 489 EOIs for this occupation


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> On top of that, maybe worth creating eoi yourself - no agent needed at eoi stage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a question on 21 March invitation round for Job code 2611. Similar to last few invitation rounds, there were 19 invitations out with 75 points and 7 Feb as effective date. My understanding is out of 19 EOI applications invited , minimum score is 75(that defines cut off) and latest date for any of the applications is 7th Feb(effective date published). Is this understanding correct? Hypothetically lets say 15 were 80 points and 4 with 75 points and effective date of one of the 80 points EOI applications is 7 Feb then published result on 21 March round would show cutoff as 75 and effective date as 7 Feb? 

Not sure If I am making sense here


----------



## 1655562

Does ICT Business Analyst have good prospects 3/4 years from now?

Also, would you guys recommend someone with BBA to pursue Business Analyst or Management Consultant by doing Masters in Australia and then working towards PR?


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> Have a question on 21 March invitation round for Job code 2611. Similar to last few invitation rounds, there were 19 invitations out with 75 points and 7 Feb as effective date. My understanding is out of 19 EOI applications invited , minimum score is 75(that defines cut off) and latest date for any of the applications is 7th Feb(effective date published). Is this understanding correct? Hypothetically lets say 15 were 80 points and 4 with 75 points and effective date of one of the 80 points EOI applications is 7 Feb then published result on 21 March round would show cutoff as 75 and effective date as 7 Feb?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure If I am making sense here




All 80 points have cleared, and in this case score went down to 75 pointers snd they were invited up to 07/02. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SajjadBrohi said:


> Does ICT Business Analyst have good prospects 3/4 years from now?
> 
> Also, would you guys recommend someone with BBA to pursue Business Analyst or Management Consultant by doing Masters in Australia and then working towards PR?




Its a very vague question  how would we know what will be in 4 years?) 

BAs need to do ICT related courses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1655562

andreyx108b said:


> Its a very vague question  how would we know what will be in 4 years?)
> 
> BAs need to do ICT related courses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for replying.  I agree about the vagueness which is why I'm confused as well. Do you have an idea of the current situation? I've heard that there is an oversupply of Business Analysts hence Management Consultant is a better option.


----------



## andreyx108b

SajjadBrohi said:


> Thank you for replying.  I agree about the vagueness which is why I'm confused as well. Do you have an idea of the current situation? I've heard that there is an oversupply of Business Analysts hence Management Consultant is a better option.




At this time: 

ICT professionals are in demand, salaries are high, jobs are plenty. 

Management consultant is non-ict, the thing is there is oversupply of these, pay is low, immigration nearly impossible 

*All above is based in todays trends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1655562

andreyx108b said:


> At this time:
> 
> ICT professionals are in demand, salaries are high, jobs are plenty.
> 
> Management consultant is non-ict, the thing is there is oversupply of these, pay is low, immigration nearly impossible
> 
> *All above is based in todays trends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But according to this link, majority of the ICT Business occupations (Around 60%) have been filled up. While for Management Consultant only around 5% are filled up:

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Australia-jobs/occupation-ceilings.php

If possible, can you share the source of today's trend?


----------



## andreyx108b

SajjadBrohi said:


> But according to this link, majority of the ICT Business occupations (Around 60%) have been filled up. While for Management Consultant only around 5% are filled up:
> 
> 
> 
> https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Australia-jobs/occupation-ceilings.php
> 
> 
> 
> If possible, can you share the source of today's trend?




I am talking about employability trend, not immigration trend. 

Immigration trend is separate thing, quota is another thing, and thresholds is yet another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

ANZSCO's definition of BA's is too wide and frankly outdated. That's why the new Global talent visas are being proposed. New jobs exist in the the 'digital' businesses. Eg cloud computing is pretty high in demand. However an highly in demand, highly paid AWS cloud architect is clubbed in the same category as a regular BA. So take the average statistics with a pinch of salt. It's the equivalent of the average salaries colleges in India tend to publish after placement season.
If you are interested look at Hays IT salary guide to understand the types of actual profiles the market demands


----------



## andreyx108b

pravincv said:


> ANZSCO's definition of BA's is too wide and frankly outdated. That's why the new Global talent visas are being proposed. New jobs exist in the the 'digital' businesses. Eg cloud computing is pretty high in demand. However an highly in demand, highly paid AWS cloud architect is clubbed in the same category as a regular BA. So take the average statistics with a pinch of salt. It's the equivalent of the average salaries colleges in India tend to publish after placement season.
> 
> If you are interested look at Hays IT salary guide to understand the types of actual profiles the market demands




And try to predict what occupations will be in demand in 4 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

As per me BA/Consultants/architects are sort overlapping roles... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

SajjadBrohi said:


> Thank you for replying.  I agree about the vagueness which is why I'm confused as well. Do you have an idea of the current situation? I've heard that there is an oversupply of Business Analysts hence Management Consultant is a better option.




You have to understand that 261111 is not just Business Analyst - its ICT Business Analyst hence its not the same with Management Consultant and you can’t just simply switch between them. Both are assessed by different body and require different education background as well as experience.

You might confuse ICT BA with just Business Analyst. If your current role is just Business Analyst, then chance is that you fall under Management Consultant occupation. VETASSES points this out that MC may also be known as BA.

Hope it helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> All 80 points have cleared, and in this case score went down to 75 pointers snd they were invited up to 07/02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the clarification.

1)Once invitation round is done, does an AUTOMATED email get sent to the registered email address with the eoi application or the only way to check is by logging to EOI correspondences under skillselect login?

2) is anyone aware if agents have a seperate portal or something and they get automated emails after each invitation round where assuming their clients have been invited.


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Once invitation round is done, does an AUTOMATED email get sent to the registered email address with the eoi application or the only way to check is by logging to EOI correspondences under skillselect login?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) is anyone aware if agents have a seperate portal or something and they get automated emails after each invitation round where assuming their clients have been invited.




1. Both

2. The lodge from their agents account, but i think its identical to normal user. I am not 109% sure, but i guess it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1655562

foxes said:


> You have to understand that 261111 is not just Business Analyst - its ICT Business Analyst hence its not the same with Management Consultant and you can’t just simply switch between them. Both are assessed by different body and require different education background as well as experience.
> 
> You might confuse ICT BA with just Business Analyst. If your current role is just Business Analyst, then chance is that you fall under Management Consultant occupation. VETASSES points this out that MC may also be known as BA.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did mean ICT BA. I'm currently doing neither Management Consultant nor ICT BA, as I'm a BBA Student. The question is which field would be better to pursue after this?


----------



## foxes

SajjadBrohi said:


> I did mean ICT BA. I'm currently doing neither Management Consultant nor ICT BA, as I'm a BBA Student. The question is which field would be better to pursue after this?




I’d say that ICT related occupations have higher demand. However without ICT education background, getting qualified as ICT BA requires more experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

foxes said:


> I’d say that ICT related occupations have higher demand. However without ICT education background, getting qualified as ICT BA requires more experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The guy above is seeking what degree he should get to immigrate... hell, in 4 years we wouldnt even know if such system will continue to exist and what sort of professions will be in demand... 

“Business Robots Requirements Analyst” 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

*is there a seprate application for 190 visa*

Hi All,

You have been great help to a lot of people and I hope you can help me with my situation too. I submitted my EOI on 7th March 2018 will 70 pts using Skillselect for ICT Business Analyst profile. I also checked the boxes of the NSW and Victoria while submitting my EOI. Is there any additional step required to apply for state nominated visa 190 or do the state themselves invite people using skillselect? I am sorry if this might sound like a stupid question but I would rather ask than assume.

Thanks again for the support you all provide to everyone here.

Regards,
Dipin


----------



## SunV

andreyx108b said:


> The guy above is seeking what degree he should get to immigrate... hell, in 4 years we wouldnt even know if such system will continue to exist and what sort of professions will be in demand...
> 
> “Business Robots Requirements Analyst”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In future occupation would be like Siri developer, Alexa analyst and so on AI man AI.


----------



## SunV

dipin3749 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You have been great help to a lot of people and I hope you can help me with my situation too. I submitted my EOI on 7th March 2018 will 70 pts using Skillselect for ICT Business Analyst profile. I also checked the boxes of the NSW and Victoria while submitting my EOI. Is there any additional step required to apply for state nominated visa 190 or do the state themselves invite people using skillselect? I am sorry if this might sound like a stupid question but I would rather ask than assume.
> 
> Thanks again for the support you all provide to everyone here.
> 
> Regards,
> Dipin



your queries are answered by Newbienz and me in victoria thread.


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> In future occupation would be like Siri developer, Alexa analyst and so on AI man AI.




Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3

Hi,

As per the last invite, which was on 21st March, for ICT Business Analyst (2611), the point score is 75 and the date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM. 
Does this mean that the last person invited was for 75 points and the EOI submitted date was 7th Feb?


----------



## SunV

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per the last invite, which was on 21st March, for ICT Business Analyst (2611), the point score is 75 and the date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM.
> Does this mean that the last person invited was for 75 points and the EOI submitted date was 7th Feb?



Yes. 

It also means that, no 70 point invites, all 80+ points are invited till date and 75 cut off is 07-Feb-2018 7:13 PM.


----------



## 1416amit

Hi,

Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst 261111
EOI submitted: 03/03/2018
Date of effect: 14/03/2018
Points : 75

When can I expect my invitation because I am planning to go overseas? Can I apply for PR from India? Will it affect the case in any way?

Also, Could I travel back to Australia after applying from India on my current visa (Skilled graduate visa 485 valid until sep18, 2018). 

Thanks


----------



## anoopvjn3

SunV said:


> Yes.
> 
> It also means that, no 70 point invites, all 80+ points are invited till date and 75 cut off is 07-Feb-2018 7:13 PM.


Does the time of invite also matters? Where can we see the time we have submitted the EOI?


----------



## foxes

anoopvjn3 said:


> Does the time of invite also matters? Where can we see the time we have submitted the EOI?




Can you please explain what do you mean as “time of invite”? 

You can see your DOE by logging in to your EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3

foxes said:


> Can you please explain what do you mean as “time of invite”?
> 
> You can see your DOE by logging in to your EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skillselect specifically mentions the date of effect along with the time. For the round on 21st march, its date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM. So I mean to ask, is this time cut-off (7:13 pm) also considered.


----------



## SunV

anoopvjn3 said:


> Does the time of invite also matters? Where can we see the time we have submitted the EOI?


check your points PDF.

Date of Effect* DD/MM/YYYY hh24:MI:SS


----------



## foxes

anoopvjn3 said:


> Skillselect specifically mentions the date of effect along with the time. For the round on 21st march, its date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM. So I mean to ask, is this time cut-off (7:13 pm) also considered.




Yes. Because there might be more than one person who applied with same points on the same date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3

SunV said:


> check your points PDF.
> 
> Date of Effect* DD/MM/YYYY hh24:MI:SS


Thanks, Got it


----------



## andreyx108b

anoopvjn3 said:


> Skillselect specifically mentions the date of effect along with the time. For the round on 21st march, its date of effect is 07/02/2018 7:13 PM. So I mean to ask, is this time cut-off (7:13 pm) also considered.




Yes, to determine exact cutoff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> Lets hope you get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After 4 days of pushing my agent with tough questions and follow up(over the phone, whatsapp and F2F), he shared that he received my invitation for original EOI(not the one which I created one my own) and his team in Australia will start uploading the document and visa application this week. He still doesn't have any details on why invitation was not received earlier. I need your advice -

1. How do I track progress of my visa application (if Case office is assigned or all documents are uploaded or any correspondance from the case officer is received etc.) since my agent has declared that he doesn't have SkillSelect login for my EOI and only his lawyer in Australia has the details.

2. Should i withdraw or suspend my new EOI application which I submitted on 6 April back since i have an invitation on old one?


----------



## SunV

oldmcdonald said:


> After 4 days of pushing my agent with tough questions and follow up(over the phone, whatsapp and F2F), he shared that he received my invitation for original EOI(not the one which I created one my own) and his team in Australia will start uploading the document and visa application this week. He still doesn't have any details on why invitation was not received earlier. I need your advice -
> 
> 1. How do I track progress of my visa application (if Case office is assigned or all documents are uploaded or any correspondance from the case officer is received etc.) since my agent has declared that he doesn't have SkillSelect login for my EOI and only his lawyer in Australia has the details.
> 
> 2. Should i withdraw or suspend my new EOI application which I submitted on 6 April back since i have an invitation on old one?



Congrats for invite and everything is cleared now.

withdraw the EOI created by you. Since you paid the amount to agent then let them handle your case. 

only thing you can do is to ask for regular updates so he won't mess up again. better to have an update with him on weekly basis, so that you are satisfied with your application progress.

If i would be in your place , I would have created task and completed date so I can track what is going on for example,

1) Invite received with date and status.
2) application fees paid with date and status.
3) PCC done.
4) medical done.

and so on.

every time you get an update from agent ask him to provide you with screen shot because he already messed up your mind with invite which gave you so many nightmares.


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> After 4 days of pushing my agent with tough questions and follow up(over the phone, whatsapp and F2F), he shared that he received my invitation for original EOI(not the one which I created one my own) and his team in Australia will start uploading the document and visa application this week. He still doesn't have any details on why invitation was not received earlier. I need your advice -
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How do I track progress of my visa application (if Case office is assigned or all documents are uploaded or any correspondance from the case officer is received etc.) since my agent has declared that he doesn't have SkillSelect login for my EOI and only his lawyer in Australia has the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Should i withdraw or suspend my new EOI application which I submitted on 6 April back since i have an invitation on old one?




First of all, be careful with such agent. 

1. You can import application without letting Agent know. However, i suggest to be direct way th agent saying you want transparency 

2. You can withdraw yes. No point of having it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

ICT BA cutoff at 75 is well known. Can someone clarifify if this is 70+5 or 75 without SS?


----------



## foxes

pravincv said:


> ICT BA cutoff at 75 is well known. Can someone clarifify if this is 70+5 or 75 without SS?




Cut off for 189 ICT BA: 75 points
Cut off for 190 (NSW) ICT BA: 70+5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmcdonald

SunV said:


> Congrats for invite and everything is cleared now.
> 
> withdraw the EOI created by you. Since you paid the amount to agent then let them handle your case.
> 
> only thing you can do is to ask for regular updates so he won't mess up again. better to have an update with him on weekly basis, so that you are satisfied with your application progress.
> 
> If i would be in your place , I would have created task and completed date so I can track what is going on for example,
> 
> 1) Invite received with date and status.
> 2) application fees paid with date and status.
> 3) PCC done.
> 4) medical done.
> 
> and so on.
> 
> every time you get an update from agent ask him to provide you with screen shot because he already messed up your mind with invite which gave you so many nightmares.



Thanks a ton! you have been very prompt and given valuable inputs. really appreciate your help. I will withdraw EOI submitted by me and keep a regular checkpoint with agent and request screenshots as proof.


----------



## oldmcdonald

andreyx108b said:


> First of all, be careful with such agent.
> 
> 1. You can import application without letting Agent know. However, i suggest to be direct way th agent saying you want transparency
> 
> 2. You can withdraw yes. No point of having it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input. how do I import the application? did you mean that there is a way to import the EOI submitted by Agent on my SkillSelect login?


----------



## andreyx108b

oldmcdonald said:


> Thanks for your input. how do I import the application? did you mean that there is a way to import the EOI submitted by Agent on my SkillSelect login?




What I meant is after the lodgement you can import the application in your own account, there are plenty info on the forum on how to do it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517

*DOE for 4th April round*

Hi 

Can anyone please let me know what was the last DOE invited in the 4th April round for ICT 261111?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## foxes

bha517 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what was the last DOE invited in the 4th April round for ICT 261111?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bha




Noone in this forum can tell you exactly until DHA releases the information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

foxes said:


> Noone in this forum can tell you exactly until DHA releases the information
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We know that it is roughly feb 10th with 75. While 80 is current. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

We've set up a discord server for Anzo Code 2611 (irrespective of which stage in the PR process you're at). 

Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> We've set up a discord server for Anzo Code 2611 (irrespective of which stage in the PR process you're at).
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested.




Ha! I am in discord too)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

The last round was on 4th April, so there ought to be one today right? Unless DIBP is still on their random schedule.

Good luck to whoever is waiting in the queue!


----------



## immi.go

There was a round today. Reported in the April EOI thread.

Any luck for the Business Analysts? 

__________________________________________________ _________
ANZSCO - 261111
ACS - 
Applied - Jan 30 2018
Received - 4 Apr 2018
PTE - 14 Apr 2018 <><> Score 90/90/90/90
EOI 75 - 14 Apr 18 (waiting to add 5 partner points, expected mid June)


----------



## joshua1729

immi.go said:


> There was a round today. Reported in the April EOI thread.
> 
> Any luck for the Business Analysts?
> 
> __________________________________________________ _________
> ANZSCO - 261111
> ACS -
> Applied - Jan 30 2018
> Received - 4 Apr 2018
> PTE - 14 Apr 2018 <><> Score 90/90/90/90
> EOI 75 - 14 Apr 18 (waiting to add 5 partner points, expected mid June)


I've heard that the 75 point queue has moved 3 days to Feb 13.


----------



## pravincv

joshua1729 said:


> I've heard that the 75 point queue has moved 3 days to Feb 13.


Could you please clarify, this is the date of nomination approval?
Or is it the date of what's called pre-invite? Also, 70+5 right?


----------



## joshua1729

pravincv said:


> Could you please clarify, this is the date of nomination approval?
> Or is it the date of what's called pre-invite? Also, 70+5 right?


It looks like you're mixing up 190 with 189. 

189 has no nomination /concept of pre-invite and it has no set pattern. It is random, according to the whims and fancies of the state sponsoring.

189 invites are issued on the basis of points and then in order of EoI lodge date, where it follows FIFO system. 

So for that visa subclass.. invites have been given to all 80+ pointers (i.e. there is no queue for them) and 75 pointers have been cleared until 13th feb (erstwhile 10th Feb) - 3 day movement.


----------



## pravincv

joshua1729 said:


> It looks like you're mixing up 190 with 189.
> 
> 189 has no nomination /concept of pre-invite and it has no set pattern. It is random, according to the whims and fancies of the state sponsoring.
> 
> 189 invites are issued on the basis of points and then in order of EoI lodge date, where it follows FIFO system.
> 
> So for that visa subclass.. invites have been given to all 80+ pointers (i.e. there is no queue for them) and 75 pointers have been cleared until 13th feb (erstwhile 10th Feb) - 3 day movement.


Ok. Feb 13 is for 189 -got it.
While 190 is upto the states, there's anecdotal/forum data on the last ICT BA to receive nomination approvals too I assume. Is it incorrect?


----------



## foxes

pravincv said:


> Ok. Feb 13 is for 189 -got it.
> 
> While 190 is upto the states, there's anecdotal/forum data on the last ICT BA to receive nomination approvals too I assume. Is it incorrect?




Incorrect. Such data is not published officially by the state. The best way to track it is by looking at ImmiTracker.

Also, nomination approval does not say anything like 189 invite. States send approval not on the basis of first come first serve. They have their own criteria which noone knows exactly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immi.go

joshua1729 said:


> I've heard that the 75 point queue has moved 3 days to Feb 13.


Thanks Joshua. Sounds about right.

I was comparing skillselect and immitracker last night. 

Last 2611 code was issued for 75 points on Feb 07 as per skillselect.
Last update for 2611 in yesterday's round was for someone who applied on Feb 13 (75 points as well).

So, it has moved about 1 week. 

Also, I could find the following applications on immitracker with 75 points - 

Feb - 1
Mar - 11
Apr - 4

If things move at current pace - 1 week of EOIs being approved for every 2 calendar weeks, I am not getting a 189 ITA this cycle!


----------



## joshua1729

immi.go said:


> Thanks Joshua. Sounds about right.
> 
> I was comparing skillselect and immitracker last night.
> 
> Last 2611 code was issued for 75 points on Feb 07 as per skillselect.
> Last update for 2611 in yesterday's round was for someone who applied on Feb 13 (75 points as well).
> 
> So, it has moved about 1 week.
> 
> Also, I could find the following applications on immitracker with 75 points -
> 
> Feb - 1
> Mar - 11
> Apr - 4
> 
> If things move at current pace - 1 week of EOIs being approved for every 2 calendar weeks, I am not getting a 189 ITA this cycle!


I think Feb 7th 189 ITA was for the round conducted on 21st March. DIBP hasnt released the results of 4th April. I've heard that round's cutoff was Feb 10th. 

Hence it moved 3 days last 2 rounds. 

Also an edit to my previous post 
"189 has no nomination /concept of pre-invite and it has no set pattern. It is random, according to the whims and fancies of the state sponsoring."

it is 190 that has no set pattern and is random in nature
189 has no nomination / preinvite concept. You are directly given an ITA


----------



## headstrong

joshua1729 said:


> I think Feb 7th 189 ITA was for the round conducted on 21st March. DIBP hasnt released the results of 4th April. I've heard that round's cutoff was Feb 10th.
> 
> Hence it moved 3 days last 2 rounds.
> 
> Also an edit to my previous post
> "189 has no nomination /concept of pre-invite and it has no set pattern. It is random, according to the whims and fancies of the state sponsoring."
> 
> it is 190 that has no set pattern and is random in nature
> 189 has no nomination / preinvite concept. You are directly given an ITA


Hi , how do we join the discord group ?


----------



## mobeeni

*info required*

can someone please send me the link regarding the updates on the visa subclass 190 on immitracker?
i can find 189 but not 190?


----------



## bha517

*Any Invites?*

Hi

Did anyone get Invites in the 18th April Round for 261111?

Regards
Bha


----------



## joshua1729

mobeeni said:


> can someone please send me the link regarding the updates on the visa subclass 190 on immitracker?
> i can find 189 but not 190?


just search for "eoi tracker 190 immitracker" on google. First link should be what you're looking for 



bha517 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did anyone get Invites in the 18th April Round for 261111?
> 
> Regards
> Bha


Haven't seen anyone mention on the forum. But crowdsourced info suggests that the queue has moved by 3 days for 75 pointers.


----------



## ntveer

Hey all,

Any hope for (70 +5) pointers in 190? I don't see any recent invites on immitracker . Or am i seeing it wrong?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chemehra

Hi Friends,

I have DOE as 22 April 2018...have applied for 189 (70 points) and 190 for both NSW and VIC with 70 points + 5 SS...with superior English, 3+ yrs work ex for ICT Systems Analyst 261112...is there any chance of getting a pre invite for 190 or and invite for NSW 190/189 before July? The issue being my age crosses 32 yrs in August and would bring down 5 points...need your comments/advise based on experiences here about invite...please help..and advise


----------



## SunV

chemehra said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have DOE as 22 April 2018...have applied for 189 (70 points) and 190 for both NSW and VIC with 70 points + 5 SS...with superior English, 3+ yrs work ex for ICT Systems Analyst 261112...is there any chance of getting a pre invite for 190 or and invite for NSW 190/189 before July? The issue being my age crosses 32 yrs in August and would bring down 5 points...need your comments/advise based on experiences here about invite...please help..and advise


Answered in other thread (Please don't ask same question multiple times) best group is this one to get your answer because its dedicated to 261111 and 261112,

There was a huge demand for 261112 during Jan,Feb and Mar and 90% of the candidates (with 70+5 points) got 190 invite in 1-2 weeks from NSW and VIC after getting their pre-invite/ITA. but it went suddenly down in April. 

Frankly with 75 points and 261112 Chances are very high still you cant predict demand by States.

Best of luck.


----------



## chemehra

Thanks for a prompt response there...my only worry being the 3 months period post which my points reduce by 5...also would I need to update my EOI again ?


----------



## SunV

chemehra said:


> Thanks for a prompt response there...my only worry being the 3 months period post which my points reduce by 5...also would I need to update my EOI again ?


You can't back date your DOB so your concern is genuine. lets wait for this friday may be NSW will send some ITA on thursday or friday as per trends (its not guaranteed). Hope you will get your ITA soon and NSW has process to expedite the process if you are loosing points for age.

Regarding your second question , EOI will be updated automatically you dont have to do anything and your DOE will change.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> I've heard that the 75 point queue has moved 3 days to Feb 13.




Its such a tiny move... 

Where did you hear that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> Its such a tiny move...
> 
> Where did you hear that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone on the discord group mentioned, I believe it was based on immitracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Someone on the discord group mentioned, I believe it was based on immitracker.


oh ok! Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Neo_R

SunV said:


> Answered in other thread (Please don't ask same question multiple times) best group is this one to get your answer because its dedicated to 261111 and 261112,
> 
> There was a huge demand for 261112 during Jan,Feb and Mar and 90% of the candidates (with 70+5 points) got 190 invite in 1-2 weeks from NSW and VIC after getting their pre-invite/ITA. but it went suddenly down in April.
> 
> Frankly with 75 points and 261112 Chances are very high still you cant predict demand by States.
> 
> Best of luck.


I am one of the unlucky person. When I was in 65+5 states were sending pre invite for 70+5. especially 261112. But the moment I become 70+5. States are running dry for pre invite. I hope the tide changes, but some are saying there is no chance for preinvite this year. Tired of this speculations.

Does anyone got preinvite in April with 70+5 ( English points 10) ??

Please find my details in my signature..


----------



## insider580

Neo_R said:


> I am one of the unlucky person. When I was in 65+5 states were sending pre invite for 70+5. especially 261112. But the moment I become 70+5. States are running dry for pre invite. I hope the tide changes, but some are saying there is no chance for preinvite this year. Tired of this speculations.
> 
> Does anyone got preinvite in April with 70+5 ( English points 10) ??
> 
> Please find my details in my signature..


You just applied on 4th April. I think you still have good chance. It just about time mate


----------



## joshua1729

Neo_R said:


> I am one of the unlucky person. When I was in 65+5 states were sending pre invite for 70+5. especially 261112. But the moment I become 70+5. States are running dry for pre invite. I hope the tide changes, but some are saying there is no chance for preinvite this year. Tired of this speculations.
> 
> Does anyone got preinvite in April with 70+5 ( English points 10) ??
> 
> Please find my details in my signature..


Looks like you are very close to 79 in all sections in PTE. I would strongly suggest going for 20 points in English, it would make your case so much stronger.


----------



## andreyx108b

Neo_R said:


> I am one of the unlucky person. When I was in 65+5 states were sending pre invite for 70+5. especially 261112. But the moment I become 70+5. States are running dry for pre invite. I hope the tide changes, but some are saying there is no chance for preinvite this year. Tired of this speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone got preinvite in April with 70+5 ( English points 10) ??
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my details in my signature..




The focus now on next FY... however if current trend continues then 65 and 70 will not have much chances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

andreyx108b said:


> The focus now on next FY... however if current trend continues then 65 and 70 will not have much chances
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, that's true !!


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> Unfortunately, that's true !!




Lets be positive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

I see a silver lining. Last year the entire quota was exhausted by the Australian government by March. But this year we still have 30% places left. 
I think we are looking at bumper rounds in the last couple of months clearing the backlog. Just my hunch.


----------



## SunV

mailgrvc said:


> I see a silver lining. Last year the entire quota was exhausted by the Australian government by March. But this year we still have 30% places left.
> I think we are looking at bumper rounds in the last couple of months clearing the backlog. Just my hunch.


People are hoping this from last 3 months.


----------



## insider580

mailgrvc said:


> I see a silver lining. Last year the entire quota was exhausted by the Australian government by March. But this year we still have 30% places left.
> I think we are looking at bumper rounds in the last couple of months clearing the backlog. Just my hunch.


Every month we were hoping for a bumper draw, that never came !!


----------



## mailgrvc

But now there is no time left, May June and July only. 
If it has to happen, it will happen now.


----------



## Hazzz

Looks like 75'ers expecting 189 will have to wait for 261111.
How is the situation for people with 80 opting for NSW with 20 in PTEA?


----------



## hk_BA

Did anyone from this grp got invite in 189 on 18th April?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> People are hoping this from last 3 months.




I don’t think quota will be used up this year... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

hk_BA said:


> Did anyone from this grp got invite in 189 on 18th April?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Didn't see any 2611 confirm an invite on the forum. However, immitracker suggests that someone from Feb 13 i think received an invite (75 points)


----------



## Ram2409

2611 189 with 75 pointers hopes of getting ITA is very minimal unless your EOI is before Feb18 and or early mar'18.


----------



## mailgrvc

I do not see any updates? Can you share the link to the tracker?


----------



## joshua1729

It appears that there was no round today. They probably skipped this week as it would result in 3 rounds for May. 

I remember they did this in November of last year as well. I was supposed to get my invite on Nov 1, 2018. But the round never happened. Then on Nov 8th the round didn't happen either... and it was very disheartening for me (because I was 70 pts and every extra day meant 75+ would get in the queue). 

But they had an off round on the 9th of November and I got my invite. Just gotta be patient, nothing else one can do.


----------



## mzk

*ICT System Analyst 65 Points*

Hi Seniors,
I am an immigration aspirant, I have applied for ICT System Analyst for NSW and Victoria. My points are 70 (65+ 5 SS). Application date is April 2018. Can anyone guide if there is any chance?


----------



## SunV

mzk said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I am an immigration aspirant, I have applied for ICT System Analyst for NSW and Victoria. My points are 70 (65+ 5 SS). Application date is April 2018. Can anyone guide if there is any chance?


189: No chance in this FY if this 300 invite round continues.
190: No chance in this FY there is long queue of 80(75+5) and 75(70+5) pointers in queue for 261112 ANZSCO.

Assumption: this 300 invite rounds are only for this FY.


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> 189: No chance in this FY if this 300 invite round continues.
> 190: No chance in this FY there is long queue of 80(75+5) and 75(70+5) pointers in queue for 261112 ANZSCO.
> 
> Assumption: this 300 invite rounds are only for this FY.




Thats critical with 300 itas rounds, only 80+ have solid chances, the rest can just hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Hi guys,
Do I have chance of getting invite @65 points under 190 class and does it improve chances if I have got offer letter from certain organization in vic.


----------



## foxes

himsrj said:


> Hi guys,
> Do I have chance of getting invite @65 points under 190 class and does it improve chances if I have got offer letter from certain organization in vic.




Nope, unfortunately no chance for 65+5. However, having a job offer from Victoria-based company will increase your chance to get VIC SS (190)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzk

*which states allow Nomination*

Hello gents,
I would like to know what are the states which allow for State Sponsorship for ICT System Analyst without Job Offer. I'm a 65 Pointer. (65 + 5 SS).

I'm a Solution Architect so my job overlaps between SA & CNP (computer network professional), is there any chance & benefit of getting new ACS assessment with same duty letters which were submitted for SA, and now submitted for CNP.


----------



## insider580

mzk said:


> Hello gents,
> I would like to know what are the states which allow for State Sponsorship for ICT System Analyst without Job Offer. I'm a 65 Pointer. (65 + 5 SS).
> 
> I'm a Solution Architect so my job overlaps between SA & CNP (computer network professional), is there any chance & benefit of getting new ACS assessment with same duty letters which were submitted for SA, and now submitted for CNP.


There is no much hope for 65+5, especially for Systems Analyst profession. You can see my timeline to get an idea since when i am waiting. 

Finally i decided to go for spouse assessment and re-appear for PTE and try to get 20 points.


----------



## benisrael

Guys, anyone with 70 Points (without SS) awaiting Invite? What is your DoE ? 75 Pointers have hijacked our Invites.


----------



## Pkarl

@benisrael Yeah me... 70 points without SS and doe recently on April 28th. Long wait it looks like... When's yo doe?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

Pkarl said:


> @benisrael Yeah me... 70 points without SS and doe recently on April 28th. Long wait it looks like... When's yo doe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


are you both on immitracker? please add your entry there to help the community! thanks


----------



## Poonamkalra

pravincv said:


> are you both on immitracker? please add your entry there to help the community! thanks


Where can i find the immitracker. I am new to this forum. pls help


----------



## pravincv

Poonamkalra said:


> Where can i find the immitracker. I am new to this forum. pls help


https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## himsrj

Thanx.


----------



## benisrael

Pkarl said:


> @benisrael Yeah me... 70 points without SS and doe recently on April 28th. Long wait it looks like... When's yo doe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Long wait indeed. 

The last Cut off date for 70 pointers is 13 Sep 2017. Never been before someone with 70 point had to wait this long, I mean look at the Gap! 

It's 7 months and 17 days !!!


----------



## Mitsi

benisrael said:


> Long wait indeed.
> 
> The last Cut off date for 70 pointers is 13 Sep 2017. Never been before someone with 70 point had to wait this long, I mean look at the Gap!
> 
> It's 7 months and 17 days !!!


best case scenario would be to go with 190 NSW or VIC to get an Invite for nominarion


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Till the time you have a min 70 (without SS) and you have English 20 you have good chances of a state nomination invite. (190 pathway)

Good luck to all.


----------



## mailgrvc

I am not sure if it is possible with 70 and 20 PTE. I am waiting for an invite for around 2 weeks now with 80 points and 20 PTE. 

It seems NSW has stopped sending new invites after 12th April. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hazzz

mailgrvc said:


> I am not sure if it is possible with 70 and 20 PTE. I am waiting for an invite for around 2 weeks now with 80 points and 20 PTE.
> 
> It seems NSW has stopped sending new invites after 12th April. Keeping my fingers crossed.


What's your job code?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

Hazzz said:


> What's your job code?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


261111 ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## Hazzz

mailgrvc said:


> 261111 ICT Business Analyst.


I was praying you shouldn't say that 
My hopes are shattered with 75 (189). Lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

You should apply for 190 immediately. There is still some hope there. 189 is a long wait with 75 as the queue is still around mid feb.


----------



## benisrael

Hazzz said:


> I was praying you shouldn't say that
> My hopes are shattered with 75 (189). Lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


What do you mean? 

75 (without SS) should not have to wait for more then 3-4 weeks for 189 Invite. Why do you have to even think of 190 which restricts your Job finding mission to one state.


----------



## SunV

benisrael said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 75 (without SS) should not have to wait for more then 3-4 weeks for 189 Invite. Why do you have to even think of 190 which restricts your Job finding mission to one state.


26111* 189 wait time is 3-4 months not 3-4 weeks with 75 points.


----------



## benisrael

SunV said:


> 26111* 189 wait time is 3-4 months not 3-4 weeks with 75 points.


Nope, you are wrong. The longest wait so far for 75 pointers have only been 1 month & 14 days.

Latest Cut Off date for 75 pointers is 7th of Feb 2018.


----------



## mailgrvc

You are getting confused. The latest cutoff is 7th Feb but in every invitation round it moves forward only few days (5-6). Given that there are two rounds every month, at this rate it will take 3-4 months to get an invite for someone who has lodged today. 
You can easily do the maths.


----------



## 1416amit

Hi Guys,

Anzsco: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
EOI submitted 03/032018
Date of effect: 14/03/1993
Total points : 75 

I was wondering if someone could advice me on when can I expect my invitation as it has already been more than a month? Also, Is it possible to check with DIBP about my case? 

Thanks


----------



## SunV

mailgrvc said:


> You are getting confused. The latest cutoff is 7th Feb but in every invitation round it moves forward only few days (5-6). Given that there are two rounds every month, at this rate it will take 3-4 months to get an invite for someone who has lodged today.
> You can easily do the maths.


Your Maths is totally correct and inline with current scenario, but it is very difficult to explain this to someone else.


----------



## SunV

1416amit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anzsco: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> EOI submitted 03/032018
> Date of effect: 14/03/1993
> Total points : 75
> 
> I was wondering if someone could advice me on when can I expect my invitation as it has already been more than a month? Also, Is it possible to check with DIBP about my case?
> 
> Thanks



with 1993 DOE you would be an Australian citizen by this time, Joking .

As early as Jul/Aug not before that if 300 invite round continue. If Invite increased in JUL i.e. new financial year then you will get it in first round of Jul. Queue for 26111* is moving very slowly 2-3 days every round.


----------



## benisrael

I really do hope I am not getting confused.

The reason Cut off date is moving at snail's pace is only because of the less number of invitations being offered in every round, not otherwise. Only 19 invites as opposed to 78. 

I assume they do this not to run out of invites at the end of the Fiscal year (June 30th) as it happened last year. There's still 488 Invitations left (though it not mandate they have to give away all 488).

So don't you think it will continue to move at this rate, it can all of sudden move up 1 month.



mailgrvc said:


> You are getting confused. The latest cutoff is 7th Feb but in every invitation round it moves forward only few days (5-6). Given that there are two rounds every month, at this rate it will take 3-4 months to get an invite for someone who has lodged today.
> You can easily do the maths.


----------



## benisrael

SunV said:


> Your Maths is totally correct and inline with current scenario, but it is very difficult to explain this to someone else.


I was only trying to be positive for you folks, still, you can try explaining to me.


----------



## hk_BA

Why NSW not sending invitations? It is really frustating. I have 70 plus 5 (SS) points -EOI 26th April, Job code 261111 Business analyst and 20 in PTE. I hv just two years of experience due to RPL application I am seeing in immitracker more EOIs with 70 points + 20 PTE and better experience are getting acumulated. It's very demotivating after so much effort. Getting done ACS both for myself n my wife. Then giving PTE n scoring 20. Still after that you hv to be on their mercy to send u invite.. :-(

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi

hk_BA said:


> Why NSW not sending invitations? It is really frustating. I have 70 plus 5 (SS) points -EOI 26th April, Job code 261111 Business analyst and 20 in PTE. I hv just two years of experience due to RPL application I am seeing in immitracker more EOIs with 70 points + 20 PTE and better experience are getting acumulated. It's very demotivating after so much effort. Getting done ACS both for myself n my wife. Then giving PTE n scoring 20. Still after that you hv to be on their mercy to send u invite.. :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


This process is all about patience and waiting... You just lodged EOI on 26th Apr'18 and its not even 10 days into process and you are demotivated...its an long process and it takes time to get an invite from states... based on your score you can get an invite from NSW... Be positive and keep praying you might an invite soon.


----------



## hk_BA

Thnx Mate. I was worried abt total freeze.


Mitsi said:


> This process is all about patience and waiting... You just lodged EOI on 26th Apr'18 and its not even 10 days into process and you are demotivated...its an long process and it takes time to get an invite from states... based on your score you can get an invite from NSW... Be positive and keep praying you might an invite soon.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

hk_BA said:


> Thnx Mate. I was worried abt total freeze.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Btw, what's with Armenia, lots of people here from Armenia? Or just picked the first option while creating a profile?


----------



## hk_BA

pravincv said:


> Btw, what's with Armenia, lots of people here from Armenia? Or just picked the first option while creating a profile?


Yes it auto picked first option.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

benisrael said:


> What do you mean?
> Why do you have to even think of 190 which restricts your Job finding mission to one state.


Agree that 190 is not ideal if 189 is easily attainable. But given the current trend, it appears that one would be wise to apply for a 190 in VIC and NSW as a backup. It is better to have a foot in the country at some point in time than none at all. 

It won't be difficult finding jobs in either of these states, and 2 years will fly by fairly quickly. You need to take a long term view of things as most likely no one is just moving there for the short term.


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> Agree that 190 is not ideal if 189 is easily attainable. But given the current trend, it appears that one would be wise to apply for a 190 in VIC and NSW as a backup. It is better to have a foot in the country at some point in time than none at all.
> 
> It won't be difficult finding jobs in either of these states, and 2 years will fly by fairly quickly. You need to take a long term view of things as most likely no one is just moving there for the short term.


Very true buddy, very true.

Btw, I see you got 5 points for experience. How many years of experience did ACS detect for you?


----------



## foxes

hk_BA said:


> Why NSW not sending invitations? It is really frustating. I have 70 plus 5 (SS) points -EOI 26th April, Job code 261111 Business analyst and 20 in PTE. I hv just two years of experience due to RPL application I am seeing in immitracker more EOIs with 70 points + 20 PTE and better experience are getting acumulated. It's very demotivating after so much effort. Getting done ACS both for myself n my wife. Then giving PTE n scoring 20. Still after that you hv to be on their mercy to send u invite.. :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




There is a tendency where they slow down the process towards the end of financial year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

benisrael said:


> Very true buddy, very true.
> 
> Btw, I see you got 5 points for experience. How many years of experience did ACS detect for you?


They deducted 2 years of experience. so from 5.5 i dropped to 3.5


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> They deducted 2 years of experience. so from 5.5 i dropped to 3.5


Darn it, they deducted 2.8 for me as well. : (


----------



## NITINVERMA85

*190 process and timelines enquiry*

Hi everyone, 

I applied EOI yesterday (4 May) for 190 NSW for Business Analyst via an immigration agent. I have a total of 75+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 20 for PTE + 5 for experience + 5 for partner). 

However, I am not clear of the process and the timelines. Based on certain posts I read here, here is what I could come up. Can you please tell me if my understanding is correct.

Step 1 : ACS (which I have already got)
Step 2 : Apply for EOI
Step 3 : NSW invitation, typically takes 1-4 weeks
Step 4 : NSW nomination or ITA (are they same?) , typically takes 3-4 weeks

Post NSW nomination, we have to wait for VISA grant which can take a few months, but Visa is nearly 100% granted post we get the NSW nomination.

Is the above understanding and timelines correct. Request to please correct wherever I am wrong. It would help a lot of novices like me who come on Expatforum.


----------



## SunV

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied EOI yesterday (4 May) for 190 NSW for Business Analyst via an immigration agent. I have a total of 75+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 20 for PTE + 5 for experience + 5 for partner).
> 
> However, I am not clear of the process and the timelines. Based on certain posts I read here, here is what I could come up. Can you please tell me if my understanding is correct.
> 
> Step 1 : ACS (which I have already got)
> Step 2 : Apply for EOI
> Step 3 : NSW invitation, typically takes 1-4 weeks
> Step 4 : NSW nomination or ITA (are they same?) , typically takes 3-4 weeks
> 
> Post NSW nomination, we have to wait for VISA grant which can take a few months, but Visa is nearly 100% granted post we get the NSW nomination.
> 
> Is the above understanding and timelines correct. Request to please correct wherever I am wrong. It would help a lot of novices like me who come on Expatforum.


Check reply on NSW forum. Try to avoid multiple duplicate posts.


----------



## joshua1729

> Invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) visas will be offered twice monthly. Dates for the rounds are subject to change.
> 
> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 8 May 2018.
> 
> Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.
> 
> Note: State or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas will not be impacted.


As expected, they skipped the first week,and will have a round tomorrow, and probably a fortnight after that - in line with 2 rounds per month


----------



## SunV

04-Apr-2018 round results are declared.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## Hazzz

Any reports of ICT-BAs invited in today's round?


----------



## joshua1729

Hazzz said:


> Any reports of ICT-BAs invited in today's round?


ISCAH reports that the queue has now stopped at 80 points on 26/04/2018 for the round on 09/05/2018 for 2611.


----------



## Hazzz

Time to claim spouse points then! Need to get my wife motivated.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

Hazzz said:


> Time to claim spouse points then! Need to get my wife motivated.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You don't have plans to lodge under 190?


----------



## Hazzz

insider580 said:


> You don't have plans to lodge under 190?


I have already. NSW with 80 points - no movement there as well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

26111* queue building up for 80 points.No invite for 75. WTH.


----------



## insider580

Hazzz said:


> I have already. NSW with 80 points - no movement there as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Oh even the 80 pointers are struggling to get invited !! I hope things will be back to normal, at least for higher pointers, by the beginning of July.


----------



## Abhi

Holy cow


SunV said:


> 26111* queue building up for 80 points.No invite for 75. WTH.


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bha517

*Iscah*



joshua1729 said:


> ISCAH reports that the queue has now stopped at 80 points on 26/04/2018 for the round on 09/05/2018 for 2611.


I have seen a guy receiving Invite (261111) on the Immigration tracker in the 9th May round with 80 points and DOE 8th May. If this is the case then how can Queue stops at 26/04?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## pravincv

bha517 said:


> I have seen a guy receiving Invite (261111) on the Immigration tracker in the 9th May round with 80 points and DOE 8th May. If this is the case then how can Queue stops at 26/04?
> 
> Thanks
> Bha


Data integrity on immitracker is suspect. There's someone with a DOE 7th May in 261111 and 80 who seems not to have got the invite,unless he is yet to update


----------



## bha517

*Iscah*



pravincv said:


> Data integrity on immitracker is suspect. There's someone with a DOE 7th May in 261111 and 80 who seems not to have got the invite,unless he is yet to update


ISCAH has updated their 9th May Unofficial results and the Queue stopped at 75 points on 16/02/2018.
That's a movement of 2 days from official 21st April round. Based on this I am projecting that my invitation will arrive after 8 months (Assuming 2 day movement and DOE 4/4/2018, 75 Points)


----------



## andreyx108b

bha517 said:


> ISCAH has updated their 9th May Unofficial results and the Queue stopped at 75 points on 16/02/2018.
> 
> That's a movement of 2 days from official 21st April round. Based on this I am projecting that my invitation will arrive after 8 months (Assuming 2 day movement and DOE 4/4/2018, 75 Points)




You cant estimate the ita really... they increase single round to 3k and all estimates are obsolete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misty83

bha517 said:


> ISCAH has updated their 9th May Unofficial results and the Queue stopped at 75 points on 16/02/2018.
> That's a movement of 2 days from official 21st April round. Based on this I am projecting that my invitation will arrive after 8 months (Assuming 2 day movement and DOE 4/4/2018, 75 Points)


Low pointers 65/70 189 are advised to relax and not panic. As per department of home affairs, year 2018/19 will have more or less the same quota of 190,000 migrants. Which means the trend might continue at 300 per month till June 2018. And July, August & September will have most likely 2,000-2,500 invites per month(2017/18 data available on homeaffairs website). Which will for sure clear 2017 queue & projections/estimates will drastically change. 

P.S. I am sitting at 65 points (189) as well since February.

Below helpful reference

The Migration Program 20018/19:-
Australia’s migration program continues to support Australia’s growth—stimulating economic growth, addressing skills shortages, and contributing to diversity and multiculturalism. In 2018-19, the portfolio will maintain 2017-18 levels (up to 190,000 places) with 128,550 places in the Skilled Stream, which will help to fill a range of needs in regional areas.

The migration program includes the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme and Regional Nominated visa category that helps businesses in regional, remote or low population growth areas to manage and grow by recruiting skilled workers and addressing labour shortages.


----------



## a4arunav

hk_BA said:


> Why NSW not sending invitations? It is really frustating. I have 70 plus 5 (SS) points -EOI 26th April, Job code 261111 Business analyst and 20 in PTE. I hv just two years of experience due to RPL application I am seeing in immitracker more EOIs with 70 points + 20 PTE and better experience are getting acumulated. It's very demotivating after so much effort. Getting done ACS both for myself n my wife. Then giving PTE n scoring 20. Still after that you hv to be on their mercy to send u invite.. :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


I agree. It's so frustrating. Mine is the similar case. 8 years ex but only 2 years relevant because of RPL. DOE 15th Feb 2018 with 70 (+5 SS) points
Age: 30
Edu: 15
PTE: 20
Spouse: 5
I did apply to NSW & VIC but still no sign of any invite.


----------



## pravincv

a4arunav said:


> I agree. It's so frustrating. Mine is the similar case. 8 years ex but only 2 years relevant because of RPL. DOE 15th Feb 2018 with 70 (+5 SS) points
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> PTE: 20
> Spouse: 5
> I did apply to NSW & VIC but still no sign of any invite.


When did you apply to NSW 70+5 with 20 PTE situation? Is it before 15th March? That's the last BA 70 pointer invite I know of


----------



## a4arunav

pravincv said:


> When did you apply to NSW 70+5 with 20 PTE situation? Is it before 15th March? That's the last BA 70 pointer invite I know of


I applied on 15th February 2018..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

a4arunav said:


> I applied on 15th February 2018..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ok. The March 15 person had 15 points in experience.
Wow, so they are applying all the criteria by now and not just PTE. Looks like waiting till July is the only option


----------



## hk_BA

Yes buddy I also hv same points break up. I will lose 5 points for age in Sep and then will gain 5 points in december of 3 years experience. Dnt know what else I can do to improve point. Really frusturating. In 2017 people got invite in 189 with 70 points and now it is difficut to get even 190 with 70.


a4arunav said:


> I agree. It's so frustrating. Mine is the similar case. 8 years ex but only 2 years relevant because of RPL. DOE 15th Feb 2018 with 70 (+5 SS) points
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> PTE: 20
> Spouse: 5
> I did apply to NSW & VIC but still no sign of any invite.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

Also VIC has minimum 5 years experience requirement. So not hope at all from there. Our only hope is NSW.


a4arunav said:


> I agree. It's so frustrating. Mine is the similar case. 8 years ex but only 2 years relevant because of RPL. DOE 15th Feb 2018 with 70 (+5 SS) points
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> PTE: 20
> Spouse: 5
> I did apply to NSW & VIC but still no sign of any invite.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hk_BA said:


> Also VIC has minimum 5 years experience requirement. So not hope at all from there. Our only hope is NSW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


did they increase it? wasn't it 2 years?


----------



## hk_BA

andreyx108b said:


> did they increase it? wasn't it 2 years?


I have never seen 2 years. It was always 5 years.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hk_BA said:


> I have never seen 2 years. It was always 5 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


well, when i applied 3 years ago it was 2... (to the best of my memory) 

then i think for system analyst it was 3... 

now seems like 5...


----------



## hk_BA

andreyx108b said:


> well, when i applied 3 years ago it was 2... (to the best of my memory)
> 
> then i think for system analyst it was 3...
> 
> now seems like 5...


So hv u already got PR?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hk_BA said:


> So hv u already got PR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


yes, i am in sydney since 2016... as a BA 261111 SC190 NSW.


----------



## hk_BA

andreyx108b said:


> yes, i am in sydney since 2016... as a BA 261111 SC190 NSW.


That's great. U r a vintage member. Basdled on your experience do u think I stand chance to get NSW invite. If yes how early it seems possible.

DOE 26th April...Points 70 plus 5 states. 20 PTE. Experience 2 years.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hk_BA said:


> That's great. U r a vintage member. Basdled on your experience do u think I stand chance to get NSW invite. If yes how early it seems possible.
> 
> DOE 26th April...Points 70 plus 5 states. 20 PTE. Experience 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


As per current trend, i would doubt, however in the new FY maybe.


----------



## Jayman1

I would like to inform that my family and I received our Grants today. The timeline is in the signature. Thanks everyone here for their help!


----------



## andreyx108b

Jayman1 said:


> I would like to inform that my family and I received our Grants today. The timeline is in the signature. Thanks everyone here for their help!


Congrats!


----------



## debeash

Jayman1 said:


> I would like to inform that my family and I received our Grants today. The timeline is in the signature. Thanks everyone here for their help!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujesh25

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, i am planning to apply for PR. Still in early stage of checking my eligibility.

My role matches both 1111 & 1112, the max points i can score with 20 points in english it will be 70 + 5 for state nomination.

I checked and found the cut off for 189 is 75 at this point of time. So do you guys think it will come down after JULY for 189. I guess 75 for 190 might work not sure.

Also would need suggestion on some immigration agent in hyderabad


----------



## dipin3749

hi All,

I lodged my EOI on 3rd May with 75pts for 189 and 80pts for 190. I am really interested in a SS from NSW as I have some family in Geelong. How long do you think it would take before I get an invite?

Thanks,
Dipin Sharma


----------



## pravincv

dipin3749 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 3rd May with 75pts for 189 and 80pts for 190. I am really interested in a SS from NSW as I have some family in Geelong. How long do you think it would take before I get an invite?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dipin Sharma


Please add your entry on myimmitracker.com to get a sense of the queue and help others too


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 3rd May with 75pts for 189 and 80pts for 190. I am really interested in a SS from NSW as I have some family in Geelong. How long do you think it would take before I get an invite?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dipin Sharma




Based on what have been reported so far in this forum, NSW has stopped sending invitation since 12 April. They may start again in the next financial year. 

Btw, isn’t Geelong in Victoria? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> Based on what have been reported so far in this forum, NSW has stopped sending invitation since 12 April. They may start again in the next financial year.
> 
> Btw, isn’t Geelong in Victoria?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad... I meant Vic. Not NSW. Sorry for the confusion. Any news about 190 from Victoria?


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> My bad... I meant Vic. Not NSW. Sorry for the confusion. Any news about 190 from Victoria?




They have stopped sending invites. Official information can be read here: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> They have stopped sending invites. Official information can be read here: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the info man. I guess I'll just have to wait for the another couple of months for 189 invite.


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> thanks for the info man. I guess I'll just have to wait for the another couple of months for 189 invite.



You have high points - higher than most people here. Once the new financial year begins, you will get invited very soon.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> You have high points - higher than most people here. Once the new financial year begins, you will get invited very soon.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you. I really appreciate all the help and support this community is providing to information seekers like me.


----------



## boggs25

Any ICT BA/SA invited in today's rounds?


----------



## pravincv

whats DOE of the last 75 pointer to be invited for 189? is it Feb 26? i assume post that cut off date, some of them have jumped ship to 190 as well.


----------



## Jazzyb

Can any one comment as per the iscah report no invites were sent for 2611111 for 23rd may 2018.😯😯😯😯


----------



## Maxankit

Hello,

I am a new user to this forum ad wanted to get some advise from everyone on coupe of questions regarding my case.

1. My ACS is expiring on 29 May 2018.
2. My EOI is also expiring on 10 June 2018.(Originally filed on 10 June 2016.)
3. Date of Effect(DOE) latest is 10 May 2018. 
4.Current scores are 75(180)/80(190) under ICT Business Analyst 261111.

Can some one please help me understand how can proceed with my case, given that ACS and EOI are expiring in a short span of time and in August 2018, scores for my Age bracket will be reduced by 5, thus reducing my overall score of 75 to 70 for 189 Visa Class.

ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS: Received 30 May 2016
PTE: 90/87/90/87 May 2018 (re-attempt)
EOI 189: 75 points: May 2018 (updated from 65 in Oct 2017)
EOI 190 VIC 80 May 2018 (updated from 70 in Oct 2017)


----------



## foxes

Maxankit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new user to this forum ad wanted to get some advise from everyone on coupe of questions regarding my case.
> 
> 1. My ACS is expiring on 29 May 2018.
> 2. My EOI is also expiring on 10 June 2018.(Originally filed on 10 June 2016.)
> 3. Date of Effect(DOE) latest is 10 May 2018.
> 4.Current scores are 75(180)/80(190) under ICT Business Analyst 261111.
> 
> Can some one please help me understand how can proceed with my case, given that ACS and EOI are expiring in a short span of time and in August 2018, scores for my Age bracket will be reduced by 5, thus reducing my overall score of 75 to 70 for 189 Visa Class.
> 
> ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: Received 30 May 2016
> PTE: 90/87/90/87 May 2018 (re-attempt)
> EOI 189: 75 points: May 2018 (updated from 65 in Oct 2017)
> EOI 190 VIC 80 May 2018 (updated from 70 in Oct 2017)




Well first thing first your ACS issue has to be solved. You need to get reassessed I guess. And then try lodge 190 NSW too. If they start inviting applicants again in July, you have a good chance to be invited. Once you get invited, you can ask them to expedite your case due to age factor.

That is what I can think of at the moment.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzyb

Any comment on ict not invited in this round


----------



## Maxankit

foxes said:


> Well first thing first your ACS issue has to be solved. You need to get reassessed I guess. And then try lodge 190 NSW too. If they start inviting applicants again in July, you have a good chance to be invited. Once you get invited, you can ask them to expedite your case due to age factor.
> 
> That is what I can think of at the moment.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply.

Just to clarify based on your response - do I still need to maintain the same score of 75 (189) / 80 (190) till the visa is granted?

Or would it be sufficient to have 75 / 80 points at the time of invite only?


----------



## joshua1729

Maxankit said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Just to clarify based on your response - do I still need to maintain the same score of 75 (189) / 80 (190) till the visa is granted?
> 
> Or would it be sufficient to have 75 / 80 points at the time of invite only?


Once you get your ACS reassessed (do this ASAP - it takes ~12 weeks now) then create a fresh EOI because by then your existing EOI would have lapsed. 

Points are computed basis current scenario, and at the time of filing if you have 75 points that is fine. If your points reduce in the future due to age, it will happen automatically.


----------



## joshua1729

pravincv said:


> whats DOE of the last 75 pointer to be invited for 189? is it Feb 26? i assume post that cut off date, some of them have jumped ship to 190 as well.


I think the EOI for the last 189 75 pointer to be invited was around Feb 13. Not as far as Feb 26 because AFAIK, this round no one has reported being invited, and previous round no 75 pointer reported that they were invited. At max it might be Feb 16 , but not Feb 26 for sure


----------



## pravincv

joshua1729 said:


> I think the EOI for the last 189 75 pointer to be invited was around Feb 13. Not as far as Feb 26 because AFAIK, this round no one has reported being invited, and previous round no 75 pointer reported that they were invited. At max it might be Feb 16 , but not Feb 26 for sure


You are probably correct. However, many from Feb and March and even until April 11 have jumped over to 190. Is there any 75 pointer prior to Apr 11 still waiting? All NSW nominations are also done AFAIK until Apr 12 invitation.


----------



## Abhi

Hello World,

Filed my EOI today for 189 - 70 points, and 190 (NSW) - 75 points. Based on the current trend, what's the turnaround time for an invite from NSW to start their application process? 

I know 189 invite can take ages for 70 points, as the DOE mentioned on Skill Select for 70 pts is "7/12/2017 12:07 AM"

Much appreciated!

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## foxes

nabhilash said:


> Hello World,
> 
> Filed my EOI today for 189 - 70 points, and 190 (NSW) - 75 points. Based on the current trend, what's the turnaround time for an invite from NSW to start their application process?
> 
> I know 189 invite can take ages for 70 points, as the DOE mentioned on Skill Select for 70 pts is "7/12/2017 12:07 AM"
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Abhi




You might have to wait until the new financial year begins. There is no invitation from NSW reported post 12 April. We can only estimate your chance once we know what changes they implement in the new FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

foxes said:


> You might have to wait until the new financial year begins. There is no invitation from NSW reported post 12 April. We can only estimate your chance once we know what changes they implement in the new FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks foxes! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzyb

Well the report says no invites at all neither ro 75 nor to 90


----------



## joshua1729

pravincv said:


> You are probably correct. However, many from Feb and March and even until April 11 have jumped over to 190. Is there any 75 pointer prior to Apr 11 still waiting? All NSW nominations are also done AFAIK until Apr 12 invitation.


Yeah I know of several 75 pointers in March awaiting their invite for 189. 

The round results for May 9th are out - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx

It states that the cut off for 2611 was at 75 points, on Feb 16th. This means that there was no backlog for the recent round on May 23rd for 80 pointers and above. 

Prior to May 9th, the previous round was on April 18th and the cut off for that was Feb 14th.


----------



## AussieDream1

Jazzyb said:


> Well the report says no invites at all neither ro 75 nor to 90


That is very disappointing


----------



## mavericksoul

I've a question. Me and my spouse have put in application for 190 NSW for 261111 ANZSCO. The DOE is 26/04/2018. We've 70 points excluding SS. I've read in the forum that NSW is probably not going to send out invites this FY. My spouse (who is the primary applicant) works for an Oz company in NSW. This job change happened in last 3 months and we haven't updated that in the EOI. I'm conflicted whether I should do it now as my DOE might get advanced by a month again and that won't be good for our case once the invitations start again. Is that something that can happen as I've only read it in a source that if you amend EOI your DOE changes.


----------



## foxes

mavericksoul said:


> I've a question. Me and my spouse have put in application for 190 NSW for 261111 ANZSCO. The DOE is 26/04/2018. We've 70 points excluding SS. I've read in the forum that NSW is probably not going to send out invites this FY. My spouse (who is the primary applicant) works for an Oz company in NSW. This job change happened in last 3 months and we haven't updated that in the EOI. I'm conflicted whether I should do it now as my DOE might get advanced by a month again and that won't be good for our case once the invitations start again. Is that something that can happen as I've only read it in a source that if you amend EOI your DOE changes.




Actually they sent some preinvites today to those with 75 points (excluding SS). 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

foxes said:


> Actually they sent some preinvites today to those with 75 points (excluding SS).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you know who received it? anyone from the forum? is it on immitracker?


----------



## joshua1729

pravincv said:


> do you know who received it? anyone from the forum? is it on immitracker?


Around 5+ folks from the discord group have reported pre-invites from NSW today.


----------



## foxes

pravincv said:


> do you know who received it? anyone from the forum? is it on immitracker?




I read it on the 261111/12 Whatsapp group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz

joshua1729 said:


> Around 5+ folks from the discord group have reported pre-invites from NSW today.


Wow really?
I have 75 but haven't received any invites yet. Sounds promising anyway.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz

Can anyone invite me to the whatsapp group please. Do PM me the link.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavericksoul

Can someone invite me to the whatsapp group as well? Please PM the link. 

TIA.


----------



## joshua1729

mavericksoul said:


> Can someone invite me to the whatsapp group as well? Please PM the link.
> 
> TIA.





Hazzz said:


> Can anyone invite me to the whatsapp group please. Do PM me the link.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Whatsapp groups are in the process of being sunsetted. We're consolidating and moving to discord.


----------



## Hazzz

joshua1729 said:


> Whatsapp groups are in the process of being sunsetted. We're consolidating and moving to discord.


Sure. I would like join the discord group.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

joshua1729 said:


> Whatsapp groups are in the process of being sunsetted. We're consolidating and moving to discord.


Hi joshua1729, can you please also add me to that group...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312

joshua1729 said:


> Around 5+ folks from the discord group have reported pre-invites from NSW today.


Can pls clarify wat is pre invites.. can share whatsapp grp link too.. wud like to join.. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Heidi1312 said:


> Can pls clarify wat is pre invites.. can share whatsapp grp link too.. wud like to join..
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


A 'pre-invite' is related to the 190 which is a state sponsored visa. After lodging an EOI for 189, the next stage is an ITA. 

For 190, there is an interim stage where the state 'nominates' you for applying for an ITA .. subsequently they 'approve' your nomination and give you an ITA and you can file your visa application. 

Regarding the whatsapp group, as I've mentioned earlier, we are sunsetting whatsapp groups and consolidating to discord. If you'd like to join, send me a PM along with your ANZSCO code, points breakdown and timeline .


----------



## Cipritrufr

Hi guys,

Anyone have any experience applying for 489 (Relative Sponsored) for this job code? I only have 65 points so I'm not banking on getting an invite for 189 soon, and I can't apply for 190 (Victoria) as I have less than 5 years experience.

My question is, do they still require the 5-years experience if sponsored by a relative? I know that this is required for state sponsorship but not sure if also applicable for relative sponsored.

Cheers!


----------



## mobeeni

Hello guys,
while submitting my EOI i checked for the visa subclass 489 as well.
can anyone please tell me that what are the chances in getting an invitation for 489 with 60+5 points under 261112? or how much time can it take?
thanks


----------



## ImmigrationPrep

Hi All,

I am about to start my process. Preparing for ACS. What are the chances of ICT Business Analyst @ 65 Points? Please guide.

If 189 is difficult, any chances for 190 in NSW or Vic?

Many thanks.


----------



## foxes

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to start my process. Preparing for ACS. What are the chances of ICT Business Analyst @ 65 Points? Please guide.
> 
> 
> 
> If 189 is difficult, any chances for 190 in NSW or Vic?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



Unfortunately, it’s almost impossible to get 189 or 190 invitation with such points. You need 75 points for 189 and 70(+5 SS) points for 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImmigrationPrep

Thanks for the reply. Even if I reach to 70, I will still need 5 more  What is the criteria for NSW SS?



foxes said:


> Unfortunately, it’s almost impossible to get 189 or 190 invitation with such points. You need 75 points for 189 and 70(+5 SS) points for 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavericksoul

Asking this question again as it went unanswered last time. 

Does your DOE change unfavourably if you amend an EOI application? I'm asking this as my spouse (primary sponsor) has had a job change since we last submitted our EOI a few months back. The job change is in AU so I'm conflicted whether adding that will positively affect our application. If not, I don't want to amend the EOI application as it'll affect our DOE (or so I've heard). Can someone guide on this predicament?


----------



## debeash

mavericksoul said:


> Asking this question again as it went unanswered last time.
> 
> Does your DOE change unfavourably if you amend an EOI application? I'm asking this as my spouse (primary sponsor) has had a job change since we last submitted our EOI a few months back. The job change is in AU so I'm conflicted whether adding that will positively affect our application. If not, I don't want to amend the EOI application as it'll affect our DOE (or so I've heard). Can someone guide on this predicament?


Unless there is a change in the points claimed due to the amendment, there will be no impact on DOE...but if there is any change then the DOE changes to the date of amendment... hope this clarifies.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinwig

*discord group*

Please share the link to join the discord group

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

jatinwig said:


> Please share the link to join the discord group
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Does anyone really uses it? Ha ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Thanks for the reply. Even if I reach to 70, I will still need 5 more  What is the criteria for NSW SS?




Have enough points.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxankit

debeash said:


> Unless there is a change in the points claimed due to the amendment, there will be no impact on DOE...but if there is any change then the DOE changes to the date of amendment... hope this clarifies.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can I please check if this will also be the case if the ACS assessment is renewed and the EOI is edited with the new ACS reference number?


----------



## joshua1729

jatinwig said:


> Please share the link to join the discord group
> 
> thanks


You will have to get a couple of posts in (don't spam) so that you can send a PM first.


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> Does anyone really uses it? Ha )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, yes. Quite a few do. We're nearing 80


----------



## debeash

Maxankit said:


> Can I please check if this will also be the case if the ACS assessment is renewed and the EOI is edited with the new ACS reference number?


ACS renewal does not affect the EOI unless you are claiming more points than previously or there is a change in points for employment...this is my take, seniors can correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Maxankit said:


> Can I please check if this will also be the case if the ACS assessment is renewed and the EOI is edited with the new ACS reference number?




The be honest, i am not sure, as eoi doe changes only when points are changed, but... hm most likely it should not be affected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmohan

Hi,
I have the below queries, if anyone can advise?
-What is the current waiting time for 70 points under visa 189 and 75 for visa 190 for a BA category?
- Very soon my evaluation is getting expired in nov and i will also be loosing on 10 age points in dec..Is there a way to extend my evaluation validity for one more month till dec or any way out in this case as i still have hope that by dec i might get an invitation. 
Thanks !!


----------



## foxes

tmohan said:


> Hi,
> I have the below queries, if anyone can advise?
> -What is the current waiting time for 70 points under visa 189 and 75 for visa 190 for a BA category?
> - Very soon my evaluation is getting expired in nov and i will also be loosing on 10 age points in dec..Is there a way to extend my evaluation validity for one more month till dec or any way out in this case as i still have hope that by dec i might get an invitation.
> Thanks !!


The last BA who was invited under 189 scheme with 70 points had his EOI on 13 Sep 2017. Whereas for 190 NSW, the recent invites (last week) were sent to those with 75+5 points.

I am not sure about the ACS bit. As per my understanding, there is no way to extend your ACS validity but retaking the assessment itself. CMIIW


----------



## Nannu88

Hello all

DOE- 21st feb 2018
Points - 75
189 - ICT BA
Any idea when can i expect my invitation?

Thanku in advance


----------



## benisrael

439 Invites are still left, and we are already into June. Does that mean they decided not to give out these invitations?


----------



## benisrael

Nannu88 said:


> Hello all
> 
> DOE- 21st feb 2018
> Points - 75
> 189 - ICT BA
> Any idea when can i expect my invitation?
> 
> Thanku in advance


Well, this is the last month for this Fiscal Year. In July we will see at least 70+ invites (hopefully).

If so, you should get within 2 rounds in July, max August.


----------



## Heidi1312

Hii, do we have eoi picking up in June.. some say that we will not have any rounds in June , cz it's FY end.can someone pls suggest.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Heidi1312 said:


> Hii, do we have eoi picking up in June.. some say that we will not have any rounds in June , cz it's FY end.can someone pls suggest.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Usually there are rounds in June.


----------



## berriberri

Hello folks - so apparently we should see some big changes in the coming weeks maybe startign from this week.

Things have been lagging since November and all this unfortunate situation has a name : Paulina Zboub Hanson! From what I've been reading the Turnbull gov made a side deal with One Nation party to lower immigration numbers to 160k tops instead of the voted 190k! all this to secure a 4 votes for their Corporate Tax cut bill...recently this has been blown off by Paulina herself (head of One Nation) as she retrieved her support saying "Dutton didn't do as much as we expected on lowering immigration numbers". Things escalated from there and the gov is dropping the One Nation deal to go back to the normal immigration legislation...so all my best wishes fellas! hopefully some good number and processing times very soon


----------



## pravincv

berriberri said:


> Hello folks - so apparently we should see some big changes in the coming weeks maybe startign from this week.
> 
> Things have been lagging since November and all this unfortunate situation has a name : Paulina Zboub Hanson! From what I've been reading the Turnbull gov made a side deal with One Nation party to lower immigration numbers to 160k tops instead of the voted 190k! all this to secure a 4 votes for their Corporate Tax cut bill...recently this has been blown off by Paulina herself (head of One Nation) as she retrieved her support saying "Dutton didn't do as much as we expected on lowering immigration numbers". Things escalated from there and the gov is dropping the One Nation deal to go back to the normal immigration legislation...so all my best wishes fellas! hopefully some good number and processing times very soon



More than Hanson, it's 
Dutton's PM ambitions which have lead to this farce. I would love to believe you, but I am still wary of Dutton. He will do whatever it takes to become the next PM


----------



## berriberri

He is eyeing the position indeed but I dont see how cutting down immi numbers and failing his gov budget plan would help him in this? last time I chekced Morrison is betting his kidneys on immigration to keep the aussie lifestyle the way it is...

Anyway I find that coming down to 160k figure the same number requested by One Nation a bit more into it to be a coincidence..

But as it is in all developed countries once you need a bit more of electorate you turn and spit on immigrants :whip: et voila +2% for you!

So sad


----------



## hk_BA

pravincv said:


> More than Hanson, it's
> Dutton's PM ambitions which have lead to this farce. I would love to believe you, but I am still wary of Dutton. He will do whatever it takes to become the next PM


Hey Pravin did u got invite from NSW?? My points are similar to you.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

hk_BA said:


> Hey Pravin did u got invite from NSW?? My points are similar to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Still waiting. Hopefully NSW has some 70+5 invites this month!


----------



## Maxankit

andreyx108b said:


> The be honest, i am not sure, as eoi doe changes only when points are changed, but... hm most likely it should not be affected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


understood, thanks. I will update this group if the eoi doe changes on acs renewal.


----------



## dipin3749

Hey Guys and Girls. Quick question. I have submitted 2 skillselect eoi. One for visa 189 and any state for visa 190 and another application specifically for 190 with NSW. I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190. Do you think its a good strategy or do I need to revise it? I would really appreciate your feedback on it.


----------



## SunV

dipin3749 said:


> Hey Guys and Girls. Quick question. I have submitted 2 skillselect eoi. One for visa 189 and any state for visa 190 and another application specifically for 190 with NSW. I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190. Do you think its a good strategy or do I need to revise it? I would really appreciate your feedback on it.


My suggestion for you: 

Create 3 EOI's.

1. For 189
2. For 190 NSW
3. for 190 VIC


Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b

dipin3749 said:


> Hey Guys and Girls. Quick question. I have submitted 2 skillselect eoi. One for visa 189 and any state for visa 190 and another application specifically for 190 with NSW. I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190. Do you think its a good strategy or do I need to revise it? I would really appreciate your feedback on it.




Its normal and standard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talk2alok

I am seeing invites going from NSW for 261112 on 25th May courtesy Myimmitracker. Don't know if people in between with 75 points have updated their status on not


----------



## Creation2683

Dear All,

Can anybody suggest. Till when i can expect either 190/189 invite. Below are points and timelines for me.

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points


----------



## SunV

Creation2683 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can anybody suggest. Till when i can expect either 190/189 invite. Below are points and timelines for me.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
> PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
> 190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points


what's your point breakdown. If current trend continues (300 invites) after JUL then 189 would be in next 4-5 months. NSW and VIC are done for this year so may be around AUG/SEP.


----------



## Creation2683

Total Points:80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## Creation2683

Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## SunV

Creation2683 said:


> Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


Your experience and English points are best suits you for NSW. Surprised you haven't got invitation from NSW till yet.


----------



## Creation2683

SunV said:


> Your experience and English points are best suits you for NSW. Surprised you haven't got invitation from NSW till yet.


Yes SunV,

Even I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Not sure why i haven't received yet 

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## hk_BA

Creation2683 said:


> Yes SunV,
> 
> Even I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Not sure why i haven't received yet
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
> PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
> DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
> 190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
> Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


Check ur spam

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Creation2683 said:


> Yes SunV,
> 
> 
> 
> Even I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Not sure why i haven't received yet
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
> 
> PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
> 
> DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
> 
> 190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 
> 190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 
> 189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
> 
> Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).




I highly suspect that your agent did something wrong. Can you login to your EOI to see the details? Does your agent share the login details?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

foxes said:


> I highly suspect that your agent did something wrong. Can you login to your EOI to see the details? Does your agent share the login details?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if the agent hasnt shared login credentials, one can import their application. I strongly suggest doing that irrespective of whether there is suspicion of agent goof-up or not. Everyone is ultimately responsible for their own application


----------



## Shikharq7

*Should I Apply for 190 or stick to 189.*

Hi

I see a lot of experts on this forum and would like to gather their insight on my EOI.

I currently have 75 Points for 189 which will become 80 on 1st September (my experience would make me eligible for another 5 points).
ANZSCO Code- 261112

I am in 2 minds, should I additionally apply now for 190 in NSW with 80 points (75 +5) now
or shall I wait for an invite under 189, which I should hopefully get once I get 80 in Sept.

My understanding is once you get an invite under 190, you won't get it under 189 as you are pulled out of the pool now that you got an invite under same EOI.(Is it true? )

I know the difference between 189 and 190 is the commitment you need to make for 2 years. But having no job in hand, won't it be better to go through 189 giving you freedom to move where ever you find a better job? 

PS- My ACS will expire in Feb 2018 and I hope to get an invite before that (in order to not renew the ACS again.)

Thank you for taking out the time to read and hopefully replying to this.


----------



## benisrael

Creation2683 said:


> Yes SunV,
> 
> Even I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Not sure why i haven't received yet
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
> PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
> DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
> 190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
> Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


Not sure why you did not get 190, it's always a mystery. 

But for 189, latest cut off date for 75 pointers in the last round is 18 Feb 2018. Also the cut off dates are not moving very fast either, they are moving at a turtle phase. 

Invitations are withheld in most ICT professions, not sure what the Aus politicians are up to.


----------



## Creation2683

joshua1729 said:


> Even if the agent hasn't shared login credentials, one can import their application. I strongly suggest doing that irrespective of whether there is suspicion of agent goof-up or not. Everyone is ultimately responsible for their own application


No dear, He didn't shared the the login details. How can we import application. Can you please share the process so that i can ask him to share the same with me & excatly what i need to check in my application..please suggest.


----------



## joshua1729

Creation2683 said:


> No dear, He didn't shared the the login details. How can we import application. Can you please share the process so that i can ask him to share the same with me & excatly what i need to check in my application..please suggest.


Copy pasted from the discord group



> Importing an Application
> 
> What is the benefit of importing an application?
> 
> If you have applied for immigration via an agent, chances are that the agent has withheld login credentials. In order to get visibility into your application, you will need to import your application.
> 
> How do I import an application?
> 
> The first step is to create an Immi account. Once you do that, click on the link that says 'Import Application'. You will need your Application number (TRN). This is available on the confirmation email that you receive once you pay for your visa application. Along with the TRN, you would also need to confirm a few details about the main applicant - D.O.B., Travel document number and country of travel document. Once you have entered these details, click confirm and your application should be imported into your account.
> 
> What can I do once I import my application?
> 
> Once you import your application, you will be able to
> - view your application status
> - view the correspondence emails sent pertaining to your application
> - view documents that have been uploaded (name only)
> - upload additional documents (NOTE: A document once uploaded cannot be deleted!)
> - generate your HAPID
> 
> Will my agent get to know that I have imported my application?
> 
> The agent will receive no notification that an application has been imported. However, should you upload additional documents, they will be able to then deduce that someone else has access to the application.


----------



## dipin3749

Creation2683 said:


> Yes SunV,
> 
> Even I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Not sure why i haven't received yet
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
> PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
> DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
> 190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
> 189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
> Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


the invites have dried out since its the end of the financial year. I have similar points breakdown and submitted by EOI on 3rd May and I have'nt heard anything either.

Points breakdown:
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
SS: 5 (Applied for Vic and NSW)


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> the invites have dried out since its the end of the financial year. I have similar points breakdown and submitted by EOI on 3rd May and I have'nt heard anything either.
> 
> 
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> English: 20
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Experience: 10
> 
> SS: 5 (Applied for Vic and NSW)




But yours is in May and his is in March. He should have got invited earlier as we witnessed there were some ICT BAs got invited back in April. So both are not really comparable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> But yours is in May and his is in March. He should have got invited earlier as we witnessed there were some ICT BAs got invited back in April. So both are not really comparable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my reply was in context of people receiving invites in May.


----------



## andreyx108b

talk2alok said:


> I am seeing invites going from NSW for 261112 on 25th May courtesy Myimmitracker. Don't know if people in between with 75 points have updated their status on not




Usually nsw invites daily?/regularly, only when batch invites occur we see multiple updates on the tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dipin3749 said:


> the invites have dried out since its the end of the financial year. I have similar points breakdown and submitted by EOI on 3rd May and I have'nt heard anything either.
> 
> 
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> English: 20
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Experience: 10
> 
> SS: 5 (Applied for Vic and NSW)




You will most likely have to wait till July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

andreyx108b said:


> You will most likely have to wait till January
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your source on this? I know it for a fact that people with 80 (75+5 SS) can expect an invite from Vic within the next couple of months (There may be some variation in wait time depending on your profile).

Source: Someone working with Overseas Qualifications Unit.


----------



## andreyx108b

dipin3749 said:


> What's your source on this? I know it for a fact that people with 80 (75+5 SS) can expect an invite from Vic within the next couple of months (There may be some variation in wait time depending on your profile).
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Someone working with Overseas Qualifications Unit.




All these “working somewhere” is nothing but useless) but, I mistyped above instead of July put January. 

With 75+5 chances are good with nsw and vic, unless the sc189 will go up to 80 cutoff permanently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

andreyx108b said:


> All these “working somewhere” is nothing but useless) but, I mistyped above instead of July put January.
> 
> With 75+5 chances are good with nsw and vic, unless the sc189 will go up to 80 cutoff permanently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well you need to start trusting people a little my friend. Your typo may have had many aspirants confused and even disheartened. People, including me, usually come to forums like this to seek information and advice and look up to veteran members like you.


----------



## andreyx108b

dipin3749 said:


> well you need to start trusting people a little my friend. Your typo may have had many aspirants confused and even disheartened. People, including me, usually come to forums like this to seek information and advice and look up to veteran members like you.




You see, typos happen, has nothing to do with trust. Throughout past 4 years on forum there were hundreds of “insiders” with “100% true” information, all useless. I see no reason for anyone to know for sure  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

andreyx108b said:


> You see, typos happen, has nothing to do with trust. Throughout past 4 years on forum there were hundreds of “insiders” with “100% true” information, all useless. I see no reason for anyone to know for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. :clap2:


----------



## Heidi1312

andreyx108b said:


> All these “working somewhere” is nothing but useless) but, I mistyped above instead of July put January.
> 
> With 75+5 chances are good with nsw and vic, unless the sc189 will go up to 80 cutoff permanently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also had a mini heart attack seeing Jan.. but I understand the autocorrect in mobile phones .. can pls tell me ur analysis for some one with 75 points and eoi dated 29th March .. last time wen I had asked in forum I had by mistake given April 29th  .. but our eoi date is March 29th.. code 261111

2nd quick question i had submitted my ACS to add up and make it to 80 (spouse 5 points) but still haven't got my results.. wat is the average waiting time for 80 now incase I get +ve results soon.. cz I am expecting my results at least in the next two weeks cz 7 weeks already over
(((... 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikharq7

*Waiting for a reply*



Shikharq7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I see a lot of experts on this forum and would like to gather their insight on my EOI.
> 
> I currently have 75 Points for 189 which will become 80 on 1st September (my experience would make me eligible for another 5 points).
> ANZSCO Code- 261112
> 
> I am in 2 minds, should I additionally apply now for 190 in NSW with 80 points (75 +5) now
> or shall I wait for an invite under 189, which I should hopefully get once I get 80 in Sept.
> 
> My understanding is once you get an invite under 190, you won't get it under 189 as you are pulled out of the pool now that you got an invite under same EOI.(Is it true? )
> 
> I know the difference between 189 and 190 is the commitment you need to make for 2 years. But having no job in hand, won't it be better to go through 189 giving you freedom to move where ever you find a better job?
> 
> PS- My ACS will expire in Feb 2018 and I hope to get an invite before that (in order to not renew the ACS again.)
> 
> Thank you for taking out the time to read and hopefully replying to this.


Can someone please help me here?


----------



## foxes

Shikharq7 said:


> Can someone please help me here?




NSW is not taking any new applicants at least until the new financial year begins. I think you don’t need to apply for 190. You will get an invite before your ACS expires for sure.
—
Wait, sorry is it Feb 2018 or 2019?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikharq7

foxes said:


> NSW is not taking any new applicants at least until the new financial year begins. I think you don’t need to apply for 190. You will get an invite before your ACS expires for sure.
> —
> Wait, sorry is it Feb 2018 or 2019?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is Feb 2019. My ACS will expire in feb 2019. Apologies for writing the wrong year.
I will then take your advice and wait for 189.
Thank you for looking into it.


----------



## FFacs

Shikharq7 said:


> Can someone please help me here?


The chances of getting a job whilst offshore are slim. You will therefore have to make some sort of commitment at some point to NSW or Victoria, as flitting between the two is going to cost a lot, and you'll need to appear for interviews with little notice. If your skills are fairly routine, your chances of success will be similar in both locations.


----------



## Shikharq7

FFacs said:


> The chances of getting a job whilst offshore are slim. You will therefore have to make some sort of commitment at some point to NSW or Victoria, as flitting between the two is going to cost a lot, and you'll need to appear for interviews with little notice. If your skills are fairly routine, your chances of success will be similar in both locations.


Thanks for your reply. I understand where you are coming from. In that case, what do you recommend , for a IT professional with experience in Software Testing/SAS, which city would be better? Sydney or Melbourne ?

Thank you once again.


----------



## foxes

Shikharq7 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I understand where you are coming from. In that case, what do you recommend , for a IT professional with experience in Software Testing/SAS, which city would be better? Sydney or Melbourne ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again.




Both cities are pretty much the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikharq7

foxes said:


> Both cities are pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case , does it make sense to apply for 190 and choose NSW? or is it better to wait for 189 and keep your options open?


----------



## foxes

Shikharq7 said:


> In that case , does it make sense to apply for 190 and choose NSW? or is it better to wait for 189 and keep your options open?




Unless you are in a hurry, I think you should stick to 189. With 80 points in September, you will get it right away. Even with 75, you will get it right away too given that they increase the number of invites next month. Besides, we don’t know for sure when NSW will start inviting applicants again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikharq7

foxes said:


> Unless you are in a hurry, I think you should stick to 189. With 80 points in September, you will get it right away. Even with 75, you will get it right away too given that they increase the number of invites next month. Besides, we don’t know for sure when NSW will start inviting applicants again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## joshua1729

Today ought to be the last 189 invitation round for the current year. All eyes on the first round of July!


----------



## molaboy

Guys, I've been sitting with my EOI for almost a year now and decided to take on PTE again next month, and hopeful that this time I get the additional 10p to reach 75p for 189.

However I got a few problems and would like to check with you guys how best to sequence things.

1. Understand that the ACS assessment is good for 2 years but I joined a new company last Jan 2018 which is not in the assessment I got last Jun 2017. *When do I need to update my particulars? *because I haven't touched my EOI scared it might affect my DOE.

2. I also recently noticed that my passport is expiring Jan 2019 but I can't do anything until I go for my PTE exam. Assuming I get my target PTE scores, *should I renew my passport first before updating my EOI to reflect my new PTE score?*

3. Am I correct to say that when I lodge my visa, my current employer must be updated together with the new PTE scores and passport details?


----------



## Shikharq7

molaboy said:


> 2. I also recently noticed that my passport is expiring Jan 2019 but I can't do anything until I go for my PTE exam. Assuming I get my target PTE scores, *should I renew my passport first before updating my EOI to reflect my new PTE score?*


You passport details are not asked in your EOI. So you can update your EOI as soon as you receive your updated scores and can apply for a fresh passport as soon as your are done with your PTE.


----------



## foxes

Shikharq7 said:


> You passport details are not asked in your EOI. So you can update your EOI as soon as you receive your updated scores and can apply for a fresh passport as soon as your are done with your PTE.




I second this. When I lodged my EOI, I had my old passport. When I got invited, I put the details of my new passport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

foxes said:


> I second this. When I lodged my EOI, I had my old passport. When I got invited, I put the details of my new passport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here.


----------



## molaboy

Thanks guys

how about no.1, when to update my new work details in EOI? and do i need new ACS since the last one doesnt include my current employer?

or i just update accordingly when i get invited?


----------



## beri2kool

#508 (permalink) Add to beri2kool's Reputation Report Post 
Unread Today, 05:21 PM
beri2kool beri2kool is online now
New Member

Join Date: Mar 2018
Location: India
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0
beri2kool is on a distinguished road

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default 189 Invite Received - 80 Points
Hi All

Just to give all of you a hope, I must inform that I received my PTE score today and updated it in the Skill Select. Within 2 Hours I received ITA mail.

Total Points - 80 (189)
PTE - 20
Skill Code - ICT System Analyst. 261112


----------



## FFacs

molaboy said:


> Guys, I've been sitting with my EOI for almost a year now<SNIP>
> 
> 1. Understand that the ACS assessment is good for 2 years but I joined a new company last Jan 2018 which is not in the assessment I got last Jun 2017. *When do I need to update my particulars? *because I haven't touched my EOI scared it might affect my DOE.


OK, you need to be careful here. I assume that when you originally created your EOI you put your role in without an end date? If so, and going by what you write, that would no longer be accurate. Regardless of whether it updates your DoE (could well do so) you can't have inaccurate info in there if invited. You will need to go back to ACS to have your new employment assessed if you wish to use it for points. It may be that setting your leave date for previous employer drops your points, which I think may well reset your DOE. In that case it may make sense to do ACS first so you can put your new employer in at the same time, which MAY keep your points the same and MAY prevent DoE reset. Talk to an agent if you want absolute certainty; I'm not responsible if you reset your DoE, and advise you to seek professional assist.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> how about no.1, when to update my new work details in EOI? and do i need new ACS since the last one doesnt include my current employer?
> 
> or i just update accordingly when i get invited?


You are not claiming points for that right?


----------



## molaboy

andreyx108b said:


> You are not claiming points for that right?


yes i dont, with the assumption that my ACS last June is more than 8yrs and valid for 2 years. 

is that right to assume?


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> yes i dont, with the assumption that my ACS last June is more than 8yrs and valid for 2 years.
> 
> is that right to assume?


It is valid for 2 years.


----------



## joshua1729

beri2kool said:


> #508 (permalink)
> Hi All
> 
> Just to give all of you a hope, I must inform that I received my PTE score today and updated it in the Skill Select. Within 2 Hours I received ITA mail.
> 
> Total Points - 80 (189)
> PTE - 20
> Skill Code - ICT System Analyst. 261112


Wow! I've never seen someone get invited that fast! Congrats!


----------



## FFacs

joshua1729 said:


> Wow! I've never seen someone get invited that fast! Congrats!


To be fair the post is a little misleading. It just means he/she submitted their update 2 hours before invites were due to be sent. If you have 80 points and submit 1 minute before midnight you will, in theory, get an invite within 1 minute (perhaps, maybe, don't quote me on this).


----------



## Shiv1002

uys, I got my results for 3rd PTE attempt and again I lacked on few numbers to qualify for 79+ Here is what I was able to score:

Speaking - 76
Writing - 77
Reading - 75
Listening - 75
Overall - 76

Question: does it make sense to update this in my EOI? I am already claiming 10 points


----------



## foxes

Shiv1002 said:


> uys, I got my results for 3rd PTE attempt and again I lacked on few numbers to qualify for 79+ Here is what I was able to score:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking - 76
> 
> Writing - 77
> 
> Reading - 75
> 
> Listening - 75
> 
> Overall - 76
> 
> 
> 
> Question: does it make sense to update this in my EOI? I am already claiming 10 points




I don’t think it’s necessary. 

You are so close mate! Gonna give it a go again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv1002

Thanks for your response. I am frustrated and does not have faith that I can get 79+. Not sure if anyone can help or suggest something.




foxes said:


> Shiv1002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uys, I got my results for 3rd PTE attempt and again I lacked on few numbers to qualify for 79+ Here is what I was able to score:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking - 76
> 
> Writing - 77
> 
> Reading - 75
> 
> Listening - 75
> 
> Overall - 76
> 
> 
> 
> Question: does it make sense to update this in my EOI? I am already claiming 10 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think it’s necessary.
> 
> You are so close mate! Gonna give it a go again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## carnish

Hello everyone, 

Just for information I received my 189 Visa invitation in the last round. 

75 points 
261111
DOE: 23rd Feb 2018


----------



## Heidi1312

Congrats


carnish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just for information I received my 189 Visa invitation in the last round.
> 
> 75 points
> 261111
> DOE: 23rd Feb 2018


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## carnish

Heidi1312 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## hk_BA

carnish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just for information I received my 189 Visa invitation in the last round.
> 
> 75 points
> 261111
> DOE: 23rd Feb 2018


Did u also tried 190?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312

Hi all,

My details below

Code 261111 
Points : 80 (189)
85(190)
eoi date : 25th june.(updated from 75 lodged on March 29th to 80 today with spouse points)

Can any one pls give me estimate on wen I can expect my invitation..



Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

Heidi1312 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My details below
> 
> Code 261111
> Points : 80 (189)
> 85(190)
> eoi date : 25th june.(updated from 75 lodged on March 29th to 80 today with spouse points)
> 
> Can any one pls give me estimate on wen I can expect my invitation..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



Next round which is hopefully 4 Jul 2018.


----------



## molaboy

did the quota already refreshed?


----------



## BA.engg

Hi All

Quite new to this forum!

Do excuse me if you find any of my posts out of the box. Could someone guide me when i can receive the invite. My points are as follows: - 

Date of Effect* 22/06/2018 18:50:51
Age - 30
English Language ability - 20
Level of educational qualification attained - 15
Experience - 15 

Total - 80


----------



## CrystalLeong777

Hi All,

My details are below:

ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Points: 80 (189)
EOI date: 24-June-18


----------



## BA.engg

Its submitted under Business Analyst


----------



## SunV

BA.engg said:


> Its submitted under Business Analyst


80 points 189 would be next round i.e. 04-jul-2018. Because right now there in no backlog of 80 points. In last round 75 pointers were invited. Hope this clear your doubt.


----------



## SunV

molaboy said:


> did the quota already refreshed?


It should be but no official update.

Salamat.


----------



## theillusionist

Successfully lodged on June 4th and uploaded all docs on June 16th.


----------



## BA.engg

SunV said:


> 80 points 189 would be next round i.e. 04-jul-2018. Because right now there in no backlog of 80 points. In last round 75 pointers were invited. Hope this clear your doubt.


Thanks SunV!!

Could you please also help in finding me the list of the docs required once I get ITA?
Also, would be great if you can help me with the tentative timelines too.


----------



## SunV

BA.engg said:


> Thanks SunV!!
> 
> Could you please also help in finding me the list of the docs required once I get ITA?
> Also, would be great if you can help me with the tentative timelines too.



Would you like to join the whats app group for BA/SA, let me know.


What timelines you are looking for?


----------



## SunV

theillusionist said:


> Successfully lodged on June 4th and uploaded all docs on June 16th.


Best of luck. Long wait started now.


----------



## FFacs

It strikes me that something quite negative and unfair might be about to occur in 189 for BA/SA. If the new year sees an increase in invites at a high enough level to drain the 70 point queue, we might see 65 pointers invited. BUT, as this will likely take longer than a couple of months, those who lodged at 65 points in August 2016 may see EOIs expire before this. It might well be that, should 65 point be invited from (say) January 2019, that those who lodged 65 points in Jan 2016 get invited, but those who did so between Aug and Dec 2016 do not. One has to wonder if DIBP is aware of this.


----------



## joshua1729

Shiv1002 said:


> Thanks for your response. I am frustrated and does not have faith that I can get 79+. Not sure if anyone can help or suggest something.


It is definitely possible. Just keep at it. I know of people who have cracked it on the 4th attempt, and some on the 12th attempt. 

It does cost a bit of money so be judicious in giving tests. There's some material available on the discord group for 2611 and I'm aware there's a PTE telegram group (not a part of this) that could help you in your quest.


----------



## joshua1729

FFacs said:


> It strikes me that something quite negative and unfair might be about to occur in 189 for BA/SA. If the new year sees an increase in invites at a high enough level to drain the 70 point queue, we might see 65 pointers invited. BUT, as this will likely take longer than a couple of months, those who lodged at 65 points in August 2016 may see EOIs expire before this. It might well be that, should 65 point be invited from (say) January 2019, that those who lodged 65 points in Jan 2016 get invited, but those who did so between Aug and Dec 2016 do not. One has to wonder if DIBP is aware of this.


Yeah I have thought about this too. I was wondering if it was ok for those 65 pointers to have multiple applications lodged at different points of last year in order to mitigate this risk. So far I've just been advising those that don't have 20 points in English, to try that and increase their score.


----------



## mzk

*partner points*

Hello friends,

One of my friends has an EOI for System Analyst. 261112 with partner eligible to apply for 263111 - Computer Network Engineer. 


1) Is the above combination eligible for Partner Points in EOI (5 Points)?

2) Is it necessary to have experience assessed and acknowledged by ACS or just bachelor degree assessment with 0 points in experience will suffice for claiming the points...


----------



## Hiten.be

Hi ,

I'm new to this forum. Please help

261111 (ICT Business Analyst) - ANZSCO Code - 15 Years Exp in IT, Age 39
14th Feb 2017: ACS Submitted
23rd Feb 2017: ACS +ve
21st Apr 2017: PTE-Academic (Overall Score 76,L75,R77,S90,W72) 
21st Apr 2019: PTE Score Valid Until
26th Apr 2017: EOI - E0009500333 (189-60,190-65)
26th Apr 2019: EOI Expires
29th Mar 2018: EOI Updated (189-65,190-70) (DOE)
Current Status - Still waiting in the pool 

I guess currently invitations are issued to clients with 75 points under 189 and 70 under 190

1. Should I wait for the invite?
2. Anything that I should try/Change Strategy?
3. Did anyone who submitted EOI around Apr 2017 and got an invite with above points?
4. Should I worry about - Age and EOI/PTE Expiry dates?
5. Can any one pls give me estimate on when I can expect my invitation if incase?


----------



## CrystalLeong777

Yes I'm looking for the list of documents too, so I can start preparing  Anyone can help?


----------



## CrystalLeong777

BA.engg said:


> Thanks SunV!!
> 
> Could you please also help in finding me the list of the docs required once I get ITA?
> Also, would be great if you can help me with the tentative timelines too.


Yes, I'm after for the list of docs too, anyone can help?


----------



## joshua1729

Hiten.be said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Please help
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) - ANZSCO Code - 15 Years Exp in IT, Age 39
> 14th Feb 2017: ACS Submitted
> 23rd Feb 2017: ACS +ve
> 21st Apr 2017: PTE-Academic (Overall Score 76,L75,R77,S90,W72)
> 21st Apr 2019: PTE Score Valid Until
> 26th Apr 2017: EOI - E0009500333 (189-60,190-65)
> 26th Apr 2019: EOI Expires
> 29th Mar 2018: EOI Updated (189-65,190-70) (DOE)
> Current Status - Still waiting in the pool
> 
> I guess currently invitations are issued to clients with 75 points under 189 and 70 under 190
> 
> 1. Should I wait for the invite?
> 2. Anything that I should try/Change Strategy?
> 3. Did anyone who submitted EOI around Apr 2017 and got an invite with above points?
> 4. Should I worry about - Age and EOI/PTE Expiry dates?
> 5. Can any one pls give me estimate on when I can expect my invitation if incase?


You have 65 points for 189
1. No you should not wait for an invite, because it is highly unlikely based on current trends that you will receive one this year. No 65 pointer has been invited since Aug 2016.

2. Yes, please try and get 20 points in English
3. As mentioned before, no one with 65 points has received an invite in 189 subclass since August 2016. There are very very rare instances of 190s receiving invites.
4. At this stage at 65 points, it is possible ACS etc might expire before you get an invite. 

Hope this helps


----------



## joshua1729

CrystalLeong777 said:


> Yes, I'm after for the list of docs too, anyone can help?


We have resources for 2611 on our discord group. But you will have to accrue 5 posts (please dont spam) on the forum in order to be given PM privileges in case you are interested in joining.


----------



## Harini227

Hubby is writing RPL to submit along with ACS application. He hs his roles and responsibilities aligned to 261112 - ICT System ANalyst. My query here is should the RPL be in line wit the ANZSCO code or it would it suffice if it is related to any of the ICT topics.


----------



## CrystalLeong777

joshua1729 said:


> We have resources for 2611 on our discord group. But you will have to accrue 5 posts (please dont spam) on the forum in order to be given PM privileges in case you are interested in joining.


Okay thanks for letting me know, i'm interested! I'll contribute more posts and PM you once i hit 5, thanks.


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Hubby is writing RPL to submit along with ACS application. He hs his roles and responsibilities aligned to 261112 - ICT System ANalyst. My query here is should the RPL be in line wit the ANZSCO code or it would it suffice if it is related to any of the ICT topics.


I have no experience with RPL, however, I think to be on the safe side, it should be in line with the ANZSCO code your husband is applying. 

Others who have RPL experience for 2611 can also provide their inputs


----------



## Abhi

Harini227 said:


> Hubby is writing RPL to submit along with ACS application. He hs his roles and responsibilities aligned to 261112 - ICT System ANalyst. My query here is should the RPL be in line wit the ANZSCO code or it would it suffice if it is related to any of the ICT topics.


Yes, Section 1 (key areas of knowledge) and Section 2 (project report forms) of RPL should align w/ ANZSCO code 261112 - System Analyst. Meaning throughout the whole doc, assessor needs to get an impression he is reading the career trajectory of a System Analyst. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

my EOI is expiring on 12 July, do I really need to submit a new one or can I do something for my DOE to change to a later date (thus i dont need to submit a brand new one?


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> You have 65 points for 189
> 1. No you should not wait for an invite, because it is highly unlikely based on current trends that you will receive one this year. No 65 pointer has been invited since Aug 2016.
> 
> 2. Yes, please try and get 20 points in English
> 3. As mentioned before, no one with 65 points has received an invite in 189 subclass since August 2016. There are very very rare instances of 190s receiving invites.
> 4. At this stage at 65 points, it is possible ACS etc might expire before you get an invite.
> 
> Hope this helps


I would say an applicant with 75 may have a chance in new FY if things go well and rounds increase to 2-3k per round.


----------



## FFacs

molaboy said:


> my EOI is expiring on 12 July, do I really need to submit a new one or can I do something for my DOE to change to a later date (thus i dont need to submit a brand new one?


EOIs expire after two years


----------



## molaboy

FFacs said:


> EOIs expire after two years


oh yeah, last time it was one year only

" This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation to apply for a visa. Your EOI will stay in SkillSelect for a maximum of two years."


----------



## Hiten.be

andreyx108b said:


> I would say an applicant with 75 may have a chance in new FY if things go well and rounds increase to 2-3k per round.


Thanks for your reply

It's sad to see that even after 15 years of Exp. wherein I converse with my US Clients day in and out only in English , you got to still prove English Proficiency by scoring in IELTS/PTE. I guess the scoring system is build that way!!. 

Nobody can control their Age, then why reduce scores!!. Experience is directly proportional to Age. I can't be 24 years with 15 years of Exp!!!!!

Also, wondering why does the PTE/IELTS Test Report expire???. I believe one's skills in English language would not expire as such.

Anyways, Thank you for your reply. I do not wish to prove my English beyond this by re-attempting IELTS/PTE throughout my life. 

If they are truly looking for skilled labour, then experience should just be sufficient


----------



## joshua1729

Hiten.be said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> It's sad to see that even after 15 years of Exp. wherein I converse with my US Clients day in and out only in English , you got to still prove English Proficiency by scoring in IELTS/PTE. I guess the scoring system is build that way!!.
> 
> Nobody can control their Age, then why reduce scores!!. Experience is directly proportional to Age. I can't be 24 years with 15 years of Exp!!!!!
> 
> Also, wondering why does the PTE/IELTS Test Report expire???. I believe one's skills in English language would not expire as such.
> 
> Anyways, Thank you for your reply. I do not wish to prove my English beyond this by re-attempting IELTS/PTE throughout my life.
> 
> If they are truly looking for skilled labour, then experience should just be sufficient



Unfortunately that is is how the system is designed - to be uniform to all irrespective of medium of communication etc. I for example, do not speak any other language other than English. The procedure was the same for me.

You have to realise that Australia offering a PR is not a birthright for the global citizen. It is their prerogative to decide on the guidelines. Getting a 20 in PTE is not that hard and is definitely achievable. More so for folks with a command over the language. 

However should you still decide to be firm and not pursue that option, looking for a PR in Australia given your current points standing would be an exercise in futility especially in the case of 189. 190 is anyones guess.

IELTS / PTE scores expire after 2 years. And with regards to the age points reduction - there could be multiple reasons why Australia follows that system. They might be trying to control the demographic intake to a certain extent. A normal distribution of candidates with 25-32 being the modal age, this would entail that their healthcare system doesn't get burdened immediately. It's all speculation, but it is what it is.


----------



## ntveer

Hi all,
Wanted some info about Naati. Is there a way I can write the test here in India to claim the 5 points. Will be grateful for any information.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiten.be

joshua1729 said:


> Unfortunately that is is how the system is designed - to be uniform to all irrespective of medium of communication etc. I for example, do not speak any other language other than English. The procedure was the same for me.
> 
> You have to realise that Australia offering a PR is not a birthright for the global citizen. It is their prerogative to decide on the guidelines. Getting a 20 in PTE is not that hard and is definitely achievable. More so for folks with a command over the language.
> 
> However should you still decide to be firm and not pursue that option, looking for a PR in Australia given your current points standing would be an exercise in futility especially in the case of 189. 190 is anyones guess.
> 
> IELTS / PTE scores expire after 2 years. And with regards to the age points reduction - there could be multiple reasons why Australia follows that system. They might be trying to control the demographic intake to a certain extent. A normal distribution of candidates with 25-32 being the modal age, this would entail that their healthcare system doesn't get burdened immediately. It's all speculation, but it is what it is.


Thanks Joshua for your reply/views

I waited in the Express Entry pool of Canada for 2 years and everything expired. Got to know later from a forum that they prefer young blood . Later, started with Australia and I'm pretty sure around Feb-2019 everything would expire. Ctrl,Alt,Delete to 15 years exp 

I do not know how I can prove them the skills that I have gained out of my 15 years , would add value to them and matters a lot and has nothing to do with "Age". Hopefully, the system will be upgraded to upload a CV/Resume in future 

Anywayz, because of my age, I do not want to burden them. Will they take care when I turn 50 

I shall wait, see if I get an invite still and update the forum. It can be helpful for others in the same age group keeping high hopes!!!

I do not want to demotivate others, just sharing facts from my case


----------



## ashitksharma

Hi

Is it possible to guide me in preparing documents for ICT BA Skill assessment.


----------



## joshua1729

ntveer said:


> Hi all,
> Wanted some info about Naati. Is there a way I can write the test here in India to claim the 5 points. Will be grateful for any information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The last I heard, only a centre in Delhi was conducting the exam (once or twice a year max) and they have too put that on hold. As far as I know, at present there is no scope for taking the exam in India.


----------



## ntveer

joshua1729 said:


> The last I heard, only a centre in Delhi was conducting the exam (once or twice a year max) and they have too put that on hold. As far as I know, at present there is no scope for taking the exam in India.


Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Hiten.be said:


> Thanks Joshua for your reply/views
> 
> I waited in the Express Entry pool of Canada for 2 years and everything expired. Got to know later from a forum that they prefer young blood . Later, started with Australia and I'm pretty sure around Feb-2019 everything would expire. Ctrl,Alt,Delete to 15 years exp
> 
> I do not know how I can prove them the skills that I have gained out of my 15 years , would add value to them and matters a lot and has nothing to do with "Age". Hopefully, the system will be upgraded to upload a CV/Resume in future
> 
> Anywayz, because of my age, I do not want to burden them. Will they take care when I turn 50
> 
> I shall wait, see if I get an invite still and update the forum. It can be helpful for others in the same age group keeping high hopes!!!
> 
> I do not want to demotivate others, just sharing facts from my case


You very much have the option of retaking PTE to score an additional 10 points there, which will definitely boost your application to almost the front of the queue. 

There are those that have given PTE 12 times and finally cracked 79+, and there are those that get it faster. At the end of it, you will need to assess and see how many attempts is worth it. 

There's a lot of material around for PTE, and it is definitely worth giving it a shot, considering your scores aren't too far off the cut off. 

It is unlikely that they would allocate points based on CV as that would lead to a lot of subjectivity and possible legal issues for them.


----------



## joshua1729

a****ksharma said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it possible to guide me in preparing documents for ICT BA Skill assessment.


This should help you in putting the documents required for assessment 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## dipin3749

New financial year begins now. All the best to everyone.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> oh yeah, last time it was one year only
> 
> 
> 
> " This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation to apply for a visa. Your EOI will stay in SkillSelect for a maximum of two years."




It was two years since the start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

a****ksharma said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to guide me in preparing documents for ICT BA Skill assessment.




Go through ACS official docs,, its very thorough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv1002

Experts, can someone please verify if anything has been changed for 261112: Systems Analyst WRT 2018-2019 list?


----------



## joshua1729

Shiv1002 said:


> Experts, can someone please verify if anything has been changed for 261112: Systems Analyst WRT 2018-2019 list?


The only thing that has changed for sure thus far is the minimum points criteria being 65 for global pool. 

I've not come across any changes for 2611. DHA also has not updated the occupation ceilings for 2018-19


----------



## Shiv1002

joshua1729 said:


> Shiv1002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts, can someone please verify if anything has been changed for 261112: Systems Analyst WRT 2018-2019 list?
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that has changed for sure thus far is the minimum points criteria being 65 for global pool.
> 
> I've not come across any changes for 2611. DHA also has not updated the occupation ceilings for 2018-19
Click to expand...

Thanks Joshua. I hope concerned department gets generous to invite aspirants with 65+5 points.


----------



## joshua1729

Shiv1002 said:


> Thanks Joshua. I hope concerned department gets generous to invite aspirants with 65+5 points.


65 points is very unlikely. for a 190 , NSW prefers +20 points in English, and VIC prefers profiles with work experience.

For 189, at present there is a backlog of 75 pointers from Feb this year, and 70 pointers from September last year. The last 65 pointer to be invited for 189 was in Aug 2016. 

I would strongly suggest attempting PTE-A again to increase your score by 10 points. It will make a world of a difference to your application.


----------



## ajithkumar123

Dear friends, 
New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria with (65+5) points? Will I get an invite in next 8 months atleast? 

261111 - ICT BA
Claiming for 190 visa (65+5)
PTE - 10 points.
EOI submitted for 189 and 190 - 25/06/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ajithkumar123 said:


> Dear friends,
> New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
> What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria with (65+5) points? Will I get an invite in next 8 months atleast?
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> Claiming for 190 visa (65+5)
> PTE - 10 points.
> EOI submitted for 189 and 190 - 25/06/2018


This is anecdotal based on my readings on the forum: NSW values English language competency, and VIC values job experience (I guess the resume submitting stage is after pre invite though?)


----------



## aquaruta

Hi - I am interested in joining the group as mentioned in your signature. Is this a whatsapp group? I am not able to send you a 1 to 1 message.


----------



## aquaruta

this is for @joshua1729


----------



## aquaruta

Also - Did the invitation round happen today? i read few threads where it was mentioned that the 189 invitation round will happen next Wednesday.


----------



## foxes

aquaruta said:


> Also - Did the invitation round happen today? i read few threads where it was mentioned that the 189 invitation round will happen next Wednesday.




It didn’t happen last night. Most probably it will happen next week. Btw, you should subscribe to 189 EOI July thread if you haven’t already. Most people will update their invitation there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaruta

i have subscribed to it already but i see few ppl discussing on ICT BA SA there.. mostly other occupations are discussed at length.. that why i was wondering if there is any whatsapp grp tht i cn join?


----------



## FFacs

Hiten.be said:


> Thanks Joshua for your reply/views
> 
> I waited in the Express Entry pool of Canada for 2 years and everything expired. Got to know later from a forum that they prefer young blood . Later, started with Australia and I'm pretty sure around Feb-2019 everything would expire. Ctrl,Alt,Delete to 15 years exp
> 
> I do not know how I can prove them the skills that I have gained out of my 15 years , would add value to them and matters a lot and has nothing to do with "Age". Hopefully, the system will be upgraded to upload a CV/Resume in future
> 
> Anywayz, because of my age, I do not want to burden them. Will they take care when I turn 50
> 
> I shall wait, see if I get an invite still and update the forum. It can be helpful for others in the same age group keeping high hopes!!!
> 
> I do not want to demotivate others, just sharing facts from my case


With all due respect you need to not be so stubborn. There is no indication that anything significant will change in the coming months. Within the next year you will lose 10 points for your age, and that will be that. I got lucky and managed to scrape in with 65+5 a couple of years back, with 20 for PTE and 20 for work experience. Unfortunately those times are gone. In my opinion you have one shot, and that is PTE. If you get 20 there, you're as good as in.

Put in serious practice on the test, you can get 79+ I am absolutely sure. The "PTE Test? Do you know who I am?" bluster won't help you. I'n a native English speaker and had to do the very same test.


----------



## joshua1729

aquaruta said:


> i have subscribed to it already but i see few ppl discussing on ICT BA SA there.. mostly other occupations are discussed at length.. that why i was wondering if there is any whatsapp grp tht i cn join?


You need 5 posts to be able to send PMs. I've sent you one. Check your inbox


----------



## joshua1729

ajithkumar123 said:


> Dear friends,
> New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
> What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria with (65+5) points? Will I get an invite in next 8 months atleast?
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> Claiming for 190 visa (65+5)
> PTE - 10 points.
> EOI submitted for 189 and 190 - 25/06/2018


I had just responded to a similar query in the post above yours. My answer for you doesn't change either. 

You have to give PTE-A a go till you get 20 points. There is next to no chance of you being invited otherwise.


----------



## RyhVee

Hi! Any whatsapp group for 261111 EOI invites?

My details
EOI: May 31, 2017
EOI Updated: May 30, 2018
Score: from 60 to 70 (189) and 65 to 75 (190)
My EOI will again update on Nov 2018 as my work experience will increase to 8 years.

Can anyone advise my wait time for invite. Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> 65 points is very unlikely. for a 190 , NSW prefers +20 points in English, and VIC prefers profiles with work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> For 189, at present there is a backlog of 75 pointers from Feb this year, and 70 pointers from September last year. The last 65 pointer to be invited for 189 was in Aug 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> I would strongly suggest attempting PTE-A again to increase your score by 10 points. It will make a world of a difference to your application.




If the trend be positive, then points may comedown to 75 being near current


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100

I just submitted by EOI to NSW stream 2 today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## andreyx108b

indman100 said:


> I just submitted by EOI to NSW stream 2 today. Fingers crossed.




Why stream 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv1002

Question related to 5 points for partner

I was checking the essentials to claim 5 points for partner at https://www.anzscosearch.com/points-test/#partner and found the below parameters:

My partner is aged under 45
My partner has Competent English
My partner can obtain a suitable skills assessment (that is not for a Subclass 485 visa)
My partner has a skilled occupation on the same skilled occupation list as me

Then to understand more about the English Test, I check AUS home affairs site at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english. It says if the partner can score 50+ in each PTE module than it is proved that you have "Competent English".

*This all seems OK* to me as my wife is an HR consultant with 7+ years of exp and can score 50+ in PTE. But, when I asked my agent about it, they said she needs to score 7.5 in IELTS as this mentioned under her profession.

I am a bit confused and really want to sort this out before asking her to take the test.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## indman100

Because my occupation does not seem to be in demand. And I was told that this is quicker.


----------



## indman100

andreyx108b said:


> Why stream 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because my occupation does not seem to be in demand. And I was told that this is quicker.


----------



## RichaPruthi

Hi, Just wanted to check, how state informs you about the sponsorship? I have submitted EOI under 189 and 190 category. Below is the point details.

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream)	28/09/2017
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	28/09/2017
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points

Initially, I selected NSW as the Interested State and after waiting for 6 months, updated the state to Victoria in the month of March.

AS directed by both NSW and Victoria, I haven't filled any additional form for sponsorship or haven't submitted any additional application for the same as both the state Government will review and select the top ranking ICT candidates from SkillSelect 


I am checking the correspondence regularly by login in to Skill select however no response yet.

Anything is required from my side or should i wait for the reply from Victoria state?

Thanks !


----------



## himsrj

Shiv1002 said:


> Question related to 5 points for partner
> 
> I was checking the essentials to claim 5 points for partner at https://www.anzscosearch.com/points-test/#partner and found the below parameters:
> 
> My partner is aged under 45
> My partner has Competent English
> My partner can obtain a suitable skills assessment (that is not for a Subclass 485 visa)
> My partner has a skilled occupation on the same skilled occupation list as me
> 
> Then to understand more about the English Test, I check AUS home affairs site at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english. It says if the partner can score 50+ in each PTE module than it is proved that you have "Competent English".
> 
> *This all seems OK* to me as my wife is an HR consultant with 7+ years of exp and can score 50+ in PTE. But, when I asked my agent about it, they said she needs to score 7.5 in IELTS as this mentioned under her profession.
> 
> I am a bit confused and really want to sort this out before asking her to take the test.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



If she has done her education full time in English then you can submit medium of instruction certificate from University. Else 50+ in pte or 4.5-5 in ielts.


----------



## himsrj

ajithkumar123 said:


> Dear friends,
> New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
> What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria with (65+5) points? Will I get an invite in next 8 months atleast?
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> Claiming for 190 visa (65+5)
> PTE - 10 points.
> EOI submitted for 189 and 190 - 25/06/2018


Victoria would not give 26111 @70 points for 190 subclass and nsw prefers high English score.
Mentioned at state website that they require 7 bands and 75 points for 26111.
Increase your pte score then you will have 75+5 and ready to go.


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> ajithkumar123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
> What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria with (65+5) points? Will I get an invite in next 8 months atleast?
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> Claiming for 190 visa (65+5)
> PTE - 10 points.
> EOI submitted for 189 and 190 - 25/06/2018
> 
> 
> 
> I had just responded to a similar query in the post above yours. My answer for you doesn't change either.
> 
> You have to give PTE-A a go till you get 20 points. There is next to no chance of you being invited otherwise.
Click to expand...

Hi 
Vic 190 @75 with offer letter which says 4 months to join. Plz suggest the outcome. 
Will be filing EOI by end of day as was waiting for offer letter.
Do you know how long 189 @70 might take as their are no invited to 189 @70 points this year.
Already have 85 score in pte so no chance of increasing score , apart from work ex where I will have to wait full 2 years.


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> Hi
> Vic 190 @75 with offer letter which says 4 months to join. Plz suggest the outcome.
> Will be filing EOI by end of day as was waiting for offer letter.
> Do you know how long 189 @70 might take as their are no invited to 189 @70 points this year.
> Already have 85 score in pte so no chance of increasing score , apart from work ex where I will have to wait full 2 years.


Go ahead and file your VIC 190. I'm not sure though how long they will take as I don't much experience in the 190 subclass (I only pursued 189). 

With 70 points in 189, if your DOE is this year, it will take a while to reach your application. There is 8+ months of 70 pointer backlog, so you may not even get an invite this year.. hard to say.... However I'd say apply for your 189 and keep it. It doesn't cost anything.

For this year's trends no one can really comment (unless you have less than 70 points) because it depends on how many invites they are issuing in general, and what is the occupation ceiling for 2611.


----------



## alzette

Shiv1002 said:


> Question related to 5 points for partner
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking the essentials to claim 5 points for partner at https://www.anzscosearch.com/points-test/#partner and found the below parameters:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner is aged under 45
> 
> My partner has Competent English
> 
> My partner can obtain a suitable skills assessment (that is not for a Subclass 485 visa)
> 
> My partner has a skilled occupation on the same skilled occupation list as me
> 
> 
> 
> Then to understand more about the English Test, I check AUS home affairs site at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english. It says if the partner can score 50+ in each PTE module than it is proved that you have "Competent English".
> 
> 
> 
> *This all seems OK* to me as my wife is an HR consultant with 7+ years of exp and can score 50+ in PTE. But, when I asked my agent about it, they said she needs to score 7.5 in IELTS as this mentioned under her profession.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit confused and really want to sort this out before asking her to take the test.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.




Have you had your partner’s skill assessed? There might be specific conditions of English level to receive the positive assessment of a skill code.
For example, my partner is an accountant. In order to receive positive assessment from CPA, he needed to clear IELTS Academic 7.0. PTE and IELTS general were not accepted in his case.


----------



## SunV

himsrj said:


> Hi
> Vic 190 @75 with offer letter which says 4 months to join. Plz suggest the outcome.
> Will be filing EOI by end of day as was waiting for offer letter.
> Do you know how long 189 @70 might take as their are no invited to 189 @70 points this year.
> Already have 85 score in pte so no chance of increasing score , apart from work ex where I will have to wait full 2 years.


Have you read the VIC process? go through the process first.

Your case is pretty simple, as soon as you get the offer letter file the nomination with vic directly you dont have to wait for ITA/Pre-invite on your EOI.

But, getting a Visa grant in 4 months is bit tricky. I am not saying its impossible but once you get the invite inform your employer that you filled the visa.

Vic may take 1 month of time for approval because in this case they will do the Employer verification for offer letter and make sure you have offer from VIC state only.


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Vic 190 @75 with offer letter which says 4 months to join. Plz suggest the outcome.
> Will be filing EOI by end of day as was waiting for offer letter.
> Do you know how long 189 @70 might take as their are no invited to 189 @70 points this year.
> Already have 85 score in pte so no chance of increasing score , apart from work ex where I will have to wait full 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and file your VIC 190. I'm not sure though how long they will take as I don't much experience in the 190 subclass (I only pursued 189).
> 
> With 70 points in 189, if your DOE is this year, it will take a while to reach your application. There is 8+ months of 70 pointer backlog, so you may not even get an invite this year.. hard to say.... However I'd say apply for your 189 and keep it. It doesn't cost anything.
> 
> For this year's trends no one can really comment (unless you have less than 70 points) because it depends on how many invites they are issuing in general, and what is the occupation ceiling for 2611.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Hope it works out.
Ceiling value is same for 2611 as last financial year 1574 in no's.
I filled 189 on 20.06.18


----------



## himsrj

SunV said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Vic 190 @75 with offer letter which says 4 months to join. Plz suggest the outcome.
> Will be filing EOI by end of day as was waiting for offer letter.
> Do you know how long 189 @70 might take as their are no invited to 189 @70 points this year.
> Already have 85 score in pte so no chance of increasing score , apart from work ex where I will have to wait full 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the VIC process? go through the process first.
> 
> Your case is pretty simple, as soon as you get the offer letter file the nomination with vic directly you dont have to wait for ITA/Pre-invite on your EOI.
> 
> But, getting a Visa grant in 4 months is bit tricky. I am not saying its impossible but once you get the invite inform your employer that you filled the visa.
> 
> Vic may take 1 month of time for approval because in this case they will do the Employer verification for offer letter and make sure you have offer from VIC state only.
Click to expand...



Will go through VIC process once again, its faster/different for ICT applicants is all i got out of it. 
Thanks for reaching out it means a lot.
Employer has mentioned their ABN no and told that authorities will contact them directly.


----------



## SunV

himsrj said:


> Will go through VIC process once again, its faster/different for ICT applicants is all i got out of it.
> Thanks for reaching out it means a lot.
> Employer has mentioned their ABN no and told that authorities will contact them directly.



Sorry my bad, I think they changed the process this year.

I can't find the section where it says how to apply for nomination with job offer.

Apologies.


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> Thanks. Hope it works out.
> Ceiling value is same for 2611 as last financial year 1574 in no's.
> I filled 189 on 20.06.18


Where did you get this number from? Official sources are still unchanged from last year's information.


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hope it works out.
> Ceiling value is same for 2611 as last financial year 1574 in no's.
> I filled 189 on 20.06.18
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this number from? Official sources are still unchanged from last year's information.
Click to expand...

Searched through Google 😳 it was mentioned that all job ceilings remain same as last financial year and code wise no's we're also given.


----------



## dipin3749

Hi All,

So with my profile I have 80 pts for Vic SS and I've filled my EOI in May. Vic is now open for 190 for current financial year but I am not sure if they have sent out any invites for 261111 right now. Any info on this? Also I've heard some rumors that Vic and NSW are more inclined towards inviting unmarried candidates. Do you this those are true or just rumors?
Exp:10
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
SS: 5


----------



## SunV

dipin3749 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So with my profile I have 80 pts for Vic SS and I've filled my EOI in May. Vic is now open for 190 for current financial year but I am not sure if they have sent out any invites for 261111 right now. Any info on this? Also I've heard some rumors that Vic and NSW are more inclined towards inviting unmarried candidates. Do you this those are true or just rumors?
> Exp:10
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Education: 15
> SS: 5



*Also I've heard some rumors that Vic and NSW are more inclined towards inviting unmarried candidates. Do you this those are true or just rumors?*



Really. Totally 200% Rumor. I am laughing from last 10 mins after reading this rumor.


----------



## dipin3749

SunV said:


> *Also I've heard some rumors that Vic and NSW are more inclined towards inviting unmarried candidates. Do you this those are true or just rumors?*
> 
> 
> 
> Really. Totally 200% Rumor. I am laughing from last 10 mins after reading this rumor.


Lol!!! 😁

Any idea about the ITA timeline??


----------



## SunV

dipin3749 said:


> Lol!!! 😁
> 
> Any idea about the ITA timeline??


No one can predict state invites. It's on state to decide whom they are going to invite but usually it is observed that VIC prefers experience candidates lets say >5 years and NSW give priority to Higher English marks (this is sure and mentioned on their website).


Again, above observation is not official and totally based on personal analysis.

Best of luck.


----------



## andreyx108b

indman100 said:


> Because my occupation does not seem to be in demand. And I was told that this is quicker.




You are in 26111* thread, its in demand, are you not BA / SA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> No one can predict state invites. It's on state to decide whom they are going to invite but usually it is observed that VIC prefers experience candidates lets say >5 years and NSW give priority to Higher English marks (this is sure and mentioned on their website).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, above observation is not official and totally based on personal analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.




Well candidates with 85 almost certainly will get an invite from nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

SunV said:


> No one can predict state invites. It's on state to decide whom they are going to invite but usually it is observed that VIC prefers experience candidates lets say >5 years and NSW give priority to Higher English marks (this is sure and mentioned on their website).
> 
> 
> Again, above observation is not official and totally based on personal analysis.
> 
> Best of luck.


My experience is more than 5 and my English score is 20. Looks like I have a foot in both boats. I have one EOI for 189 and Vic 190 and a separate EOI just for NSW 190. Any feedback on this strategy??


----------



## himsrj

SunV said:


> dipin3749 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> So with my profile I have 80 pts for Vic SS and I've filled my EOI in May. Vic is now open for 190 for current financial year but I am not sure if they have sent out any invites for 261111 right now. Any info on this? Also I've heard some rumors that Vic and NSW are more inclined towards inviting unmarried candidates. Do you this those are true or just rumors?
> Exp:10
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Education: 15
> SS: 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also I've heard some rumors that Vic and NSW are more inclined towards inviting unmarried candidates. Do you this those are true or just rumors?*
> 
> 
> 
> Really. Totally 200% Rumor. I am laughing from last 10 mins after reading this rumor.
Click to expand...

As per trends on myimmitracker with 80-85 ponits you can get call in 2-3 months time or earlier.


----------



## ppuu

himsrj said:


> Victoria would not give 26111 @70 points for 190 subclass and nsw prefers high English score.
> Mentioned at state website that they require 7 bands and 75 points for 26111.
> Increase your pte score then you will have 75+5 and ready to go.



hi ,
I see this in the Victoria website:

Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelect external link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.

does that mean if I just updated my points to 75 for 190, I will not be considered anymore? ( as it said submitted before 1 Jul 2018). Does 'submitted' means the initial EOI submission date or updated /new points date?

thanks.


----------



## himsrj

ppuu said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria would not give 26111 @70 points for 190 subclass and nsw prefers high English score.
> Mentioned at state website that they require 7 bands and 75 points for 26111.
> Increase your pte score then you will have 75+5 and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ,
> I see this in the Victoria website:
> 
> Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelect external link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.
> 
> does that mean if I just updated my points to 75 for 190, I will not be considered anymore? ( as it said submitted before 1 Jul 2018). Does 'submitted' means the initial EOI submission date or updated /new points date?
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...

You already have 65+5 for 190

Once you increase your points in English it will be 75+5 for 190 which as per new trend are v good.

Your date of effect will change in system with new points updated date.


----------



## ppuu

molaboy said:


> my EOI is expiring on 12 July, do I really need to submit a new one or can I do something for my DOE to change to a later date (thus i dont need to submit a brand new one?


mine is also expiring at the same time.
Does that mean that I have to queue again? I have 70 for 189 and 75 for 190. I think the chance is rare and the waiting time is 8 months?


----------



## ppuu

himsrj said:


> You already have 65+5 for 190
> 
> Once you increase your points in English it will be 75+5 for 190 which as per new trend are v good.
> 
> Your date of effect will change in system with new points updated date.


hi there, may I check if 190 for VIC - would be only considered if the date of effect was before 1 Jul? I am confused from what I saw on Vic website mentioning that the application would be considered for VIC when EOI was submitted before 1-Jul 2018--- and I just got my points updated today... ( 189: 70 & 190:75)


----------



## joshua1729

dipin3749 said:


> My experience is more than 5 and my English score is 20. Looks like I have a foot in both boats. I have one EOI for 189 and Vic 190 and a separate EOI just for NSW 190. Any feedback on this strategy??



This is a sound strategy. A lot of folks use this. I think with 75 points you should get a 189 invite within the first few rounds of the new FY and you won't have to wait for SS. 

Good luck!


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> dipin3749 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience is more than 5 and my English score is 20. Looks like I have a foot in both boats. I have one EOI for 189 and Vic 190 and a separate EOI just for NSW 190. Any feedback on this strategy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sound strategy. A lot of folks use this. I think with 75 points you should get a 189 invite within the first few rounds of the new FY and you won't have to wait for SS.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...


http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates


----------



## benisrael

SunV said:


> No one can predict state invites. It's on state to decide whom they are going to invite but usually it is observed that VIC prefers experience candidates lets say >5 years and NSW give priority to Higher English marks (this is sure and mentioned on their website).
> 
> 
> Again, above observation is not official and totally based on personal analysis.
> 
> Best of luck.


>5 years after ACS deduction? or overall?

Cuz if I had >5 after ACS deduction, I wouldn't be waiting for a state to sponsor and went straight ahead with 189.


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


I don't fully agree with that. 

Maybe I'm not factoring 'wasted invites' and re-invites. 
Anyways lets see. I still think most 75s will get their invites within the first few rounds (2-4) rounds. The difference between ISCAH and my estimation is that they are saying it will take 4-6 rounds for 75s to clear out. 

Eitherways, it is a matter of a month or so


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fully agree with that.
> 
> Maybe I'm not factoring 'wasted invites' and re-invites.
> Anyways lets see. I still think most 75s will get their invites within the first few rounds (2-4) rounds. The difference between ISCAH and my estimation is that they are saying it will take 4-6 rounds for 75s to clear out.
> 
> Eitherways, it is a matter of a month or so
Click to expand...



Most 75s as in for ppl sitting @75 with 189 or 190??Doesn't 190 gets processed faster then 189???
Last year there was blood of invitations from July 17 to Nov'17 , is same trend going to follow this year??


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> Most 75s as in for ppl sitting @75 with 189 or 190??Doesn't 190 gets processed faster then 189???
> Last year there was blood of invitations from July 17 to Nov'17 , is same trend going to follow this year??


Invite estimates are usually for 189. 190 it's really difficult to tell. NSW started using invites only around September last year if I remember correctly.

Yes a 190 application does get processed faster than a 190, post invite.


----------



## malick167

*Re Assessment Required?*

I got my ACS invite back in 2015 and they counted my relevant experience to be after October 2014. Keeping that in view, I claimed 5 points for work. I have changed jobs twice since then, however in both EOIs I have submitted the ACS result from 2015.

Do I need to have updated assessment?

Any rough guess to how much time I am looking at before I get an invite?


Timelines: 

01/05/2015: ACS received - Exp Counted: After Oct'14
20/06/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-83, S-87, W-88) - 20 Points
24/06/2018: EOI Last Submitted (190 (State: Any) & 189 & 489): 
24/06/2018: Points Claimed: (189) 70, (190) 75, (489)80

01/05/2015: ACS received - Experience Counted: After Oct'14
20/06/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-83, S-87, W-88) - 20 Points
04/07/2018: EOI Submitted (190 (State: Victoria) & 189):
04/07/2018: Points Claimed: 75


----------



## NB

malick167 said:


> I got my ACS invite back in 2015 and they counted my relevant experience to be after October 2014. Keeping that in view, I claimed 5 points for work. I have changed jobs twice since then, however in both EOIs I have submitted the ACS result from 2015.
> 
> Do I need to have updated assessment?
> 
> Any rough guess to how much time I am looking at before I get an invite?
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 01/05/2015: ACS received - Exp Counted: After Oct'14
> 20/06/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-83, S-87, W-88) - 20 Points
> 24/06/2018: EOI Last Submitted (190 (State: Any) & 189 & 489):
> 24/06/2018: Points Claimed: (189) 70, (190) 75, (489)80
> 
> 01/05/2015: ACS received - Experience Counted: After Oct'14
> 20/06/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-83, S-87, W-88) - 20 Points
> 04/07/2018: EOI Submitted (190 (State: Victoria) & 189):
> 04/07/2018: Points Claimed: 75



Your ACS results are already expired in 2017 
They are valid for only 2 years
You are lucky that you did not get invited with expired ACS results and submit application 

Suspend your EOI immediately and get your self reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

malick167 said:


> I got my ACS invite back in 2015 and they counted my relevant experience to be after October 2014. Keeping that in view, I claimed 5 points for work. I have changed jobs twice since then, however in both EOIs I have submitted the ACS result from 2015.
> 
> Do I need to have updated assessment?
> 
> Any rough guess to how much time I am looking at before I get an invite?
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 01/05/2015: ACS received - Exp Counted: After Oct'14
> 20/06/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-83, S-87, W-88) - 20 Points
> 24/06/2018: EOI Last Submitted (190 (State: Any) & 189 & 489):
> 24/06/2018: Points Claimed: (189) 70, (190) 75, (489)80
> 
> 01/05/2015: ACS received - Experience Counted: After Oct'14
> 20/06/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-83, S-87, W-88) - 20 Points
> 04/07/2018: EOI Submitted (190 (State: Victoria) & 189):
> 04/07/2018: Points Claimed: 75


If you have changed your jobs, and you want to count that experience towards your points, you will need to get them reassessed. 

Also, ACS is only valid for 2 years. You will need to get reassessed in any case.


----------



## dipin3749

benisrael said:


> >5 years after ACS deduction? or overall?
> 
> Cuz if I had >5 after ACS deduction, I wouldn't be waiting for a state to sponsor and went straight ahead with 189.


I have 5+ after ACS deduction and am still waiting to hear anything on either 189 or 190 front. It could be because I submitted my EOI on 3rd May which was the tail end of the last financial year and hopefully things will pick up pace in this new financial year or it could just be that 75 is the new 65 and we all just have to come to terms with these never ending wait times for ITA. I'm hoping its the earlier but I wont be surprised if its the later.

189: 75
190 (VIC and NSW): 80


----------



## ajithkumar123

joshua1729 said:


> I had just responded to a similar query in the post above yours. My answer for you doesn't change either.
> 
> You have to give PTE-A a go till you get 20 points. There is next to no chance of you being invited otherwise.



Thanks a lot Joshua. You hit the nail on the head. Otherwise I would have been waiting for months thinking that I will get a pre-invite. 
So the only option is to hit 20 points which is going to be a herculean task for me. :confused2: It took me 4 attempts to cross 65+. Don't have much command on the language.
Do you suggest any online coaching or is there any thread that provides this information?? 

Cheers


----------



## malick167

ajithkumar123 said:


> Thanks a lot Joshua. You hit the nail on the head. Otherwise I would have been waiting for months thinking that I will get a pre-invite.
> So the only option is to hit 20 points which is going to be a herculean task for me. :confused2: It took me 4 attempts to cross 65+. Don't have much command on the language.
> Do you suggest any online coaching or is there any thread that provides this information??
> 
> Cheers


I tried this channel on you tube and got 87 overall in PTE. Go through these videos and focus more on the technique, you will be through soon.

search for E2Language channel on you tube and watch videos and practice.

Best of luck.


----------



## himsrj

SunV said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Vic 190 @75 with offer letter which says 4 months to join. Plz suggest the outcome.
> Will be filing EOI by end of day as was waiting for offer letter.
> Do you know how long 189 @70 might take as their are no invited to 189 @70 points this year.
> Already have 85 score in pte so no chance of increasing score , apart from work ex where I will have to wait full 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the VIC process? go through the process first.
> 
> Your case is pretty simple, as soon as you get the offer letter file the nomination with vic directly you dont have to wait for ITA/Pre-invite on your EOI.
> 
> But, getting a Visa grant in 4 months is bit tricky. I am not saying its impossible but once you get the invite inform your employer that you filled the visa.
> 
> Vic may take 1 month of time for approval because in this case they will do the Employer verification for offer letter and make sure you have offer from VIC state only.
Click to expand...

Many Thanks,
You were right I was guided by employer office to fill EOI seprately and apply for visa nomination as well.


----------



## benisrael

dipin3749 said:


> I have 5+ after ACS deduction and am still waiting to hear anything on either 189 or 190 front. It could be because I submitted my EOI on 3rd May which was the tail end of the last financial year and hopefully things will pick up pace in this new financial year or it could just be that 75 is the new 65 and we all just have to come to terms with these never ending wait times for ITA. I'm hoping its the earlier but I wont be surprised if its the later.
> 
> 189: 75
> 190 (VIC and NSW): 80


"75 is the new 65" is such a scary thought , thanks to ACS and my screwed up birth certificate (according to the govt. i'm born 1.2 yrs early) my 3 yrs of experience is deducted, and I will lose 5 points for age before I gain another 5 points for experience. Tricky, eh!


----------



## dipin3749

benisrael said:


> "75 is the new 65" is such a scary thought , thanks to ACS and my screwed up birth certificate (according to the govt. i'm born 1.2 yrs early) my 3 yrs of experience is deducted, and I will lose 5 points for age before I gain another 5 points for experience. Tricky, eh!


I feel for you brother. I did not wish to scare or discourage anyone and I am wishing I am wrong but the trends suggest otherwise.


----------



## himsrj

dipin3749 said:


> benisrael said:
> 
> 
> 
> "75 is the new 65" is such a scary thought , thanks to ACS and my screwed up birth certificate (according to the govt. i'm born 1.2 yrs early) my 3 yrs of experience is deducted, and I will lose 5 points for age before I gain another 5 points for experience. Tricky, eh!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you brother. I did not wish to scare or discourage anyone and I am wishing I am wrong but the trends suggest otherwise.
Click to expand...

Yesterday you were scaring all married people by saying that VIC nd NSW prefer unmarried people. Today you have scared all people @75 points.
Please be patient.


----------



## molaboy

Thank god, I got the needed 10 more points from PTE (Superior).

Updated my EOI to 75p for 189 and withdrawn my 190. Hoping for some good news.


----------



## joshua1729

ajithkumar123 said:


> Thanks a lot Joshua. You hit the nail on the head. Otherwise I would have been waiting for months thinking that I will get a pre-invite.
> So the only option is to hit 20 points which is going to be a herculean task for me. :confused2: It took me 4 attempts to cross 65+. Don't have much command on the language.
> Do you suggest any online coaching or is there any thread that provides this information??
> 
> Cheers


I understand how it must be. :/ I guess practise is the only answer. There is a paid gold / platinum package available by PTE itself. It consists of 2-3 scored tests and I have found them to be very accurate. 

I suggest keeping those aside to validate yourself when you're ready to give the exam. Take time, do not rush and prepare well.


----------



## dipin3749

himsrj said:


> Yesterday you were scaring all married people by saying that VIC nd NSW prefer unmarried people. Today you have scared all people @75 points.
> Please be patient.


Being patient is the only option. And it’s always good to ask than to assume.


----------



## molaboy

andreyx108b said:


> It is valid for 2 years.


Hi Andreyx, I decided not to update the end date of my previous job and didn't added my new one since im not claiming points for them so that its in synch with my ACS assessment. will update the necessary when i lodge my visa.

I also applied for my new passport. if i got lucky and invited soon, will there be an issue to proceed with my current passport expiring in Jan 2019?


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> Hi Andreyx, I decided not to update the end date of my previous job and didn't added my new one since im not claiming points for them so that its in synch with my ACS assessment. will update the necessary when i lodge my visa.
> 
> I also applied for my new passport. if i got lucky and invited soon, will there be an issue to proceed with my current passport expiring in Jan 2019?




I think that should be fine, but its better to get nee passport asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy

Hi Experts, 

I am new to this forum and for Australia PR process. Hoping to get some suggestions which would help me to make an informed decision. 

I am SAP functional consultant having 7+ years of experience. I have a NON ICT degree (B.E. Mechanical Engineering) which means, 6 years of my experience would be deducted by ACS. 

Having said that, here are my possibilities:
Age - 30 (28 Years old) | Edu - 15 | Exp - 0 | PTE - 20 (Hoping to get it) | Partner Skill - 5 (Partner qualified in ICT Major and has 3 years of experience in Software Engineering) 
The above estimated points would add up to 70 points. 

Clarifications:
1. Would 70 Points sufficient enough to get a Invite under 189 subclass? I understand that the recent trend is only 75 pointers are getting invited - any idea would this change to 70 in near future? 
2. Would 70 + 5 (with SS) help in getting the invite ?
3. I am worried with the existing 70 points is enough? Would it be wiser to try a shot in this PR process by considering the above factors in mind and would it be worth investing that amount of money and time?
4. How difficult is to pursue 5 points from NAATI certification (I am currently living in the US, so I don't think there is a test center that I can take) 

Any comments/suggestions would be very much valuable to make a decision. 

Once again, thank you so much in advance

Regards
Bharghav


----------



## joshua1729

Bhaggy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum and for Australia PR process. Hoping to get some suggestions which would help me to make an informed decision.
> 
> I am SAP functional consultant having 7+ years of experience. I have a NON ICT degree (B.E. Mechanical Engineering) which means, 6 years of my experience would be deducted by ACS.
> 
> Having said that, here are my possibilities:
> Age - 30 (28 Years old) | Edu - 15 | Exp - 0 | PTE - 20 (Hoping to get it) | Partner Skill - 5 (Partner qualified in ICT Major and has 3 years of experience in Software Engineering)
> The above estimated points would add up to 70 points.
> 
> Clarifications:
> 1. Would 70 Points sufficient enough to get a Invite under 189 subclass? I understand that the recent trend is only 75 pointers are getting invited - any idea would this change to 70 in near future?
> 2. Would 70 + 5 (with SS) help in getting the invite ?
> 3. I am worried with the existing 70 points is enough? Would it be wiser to try a shot in this PR process by considering the above factors in mind and would it be worth investing that amount of money and time?
> 4. How difficult is to pursue 5 points from NAATI certification (I am currently living in the US, so I don't think there is a test center that I can take)
> 
> Any comments/suggestions would be very much valuable to make a decision.
> 
> Once again, thank you so much in advance
> 
> Regards
> Bharghav


Hey

1. It is hard to say until the first few rounds happen for this year. It depends on when 75 points are completed. As of now 70 point queue is stuck in sept of last year. There is all possibility that you will not be invited in 2018 for 189.

2. You can try for 70+5 for SS. Esp once 75 pointers are done and if you have 20 in English , you stand a decent chance for NSW

3. Give it a shot. Get your skill assessment done. It doesn't cost too much when compared against the visa fee. After that you don't pay any money until your invited. Oh then there's PTE as well. If you prepare well you'll probably need only 1 attempt

4. Don't know much about naati but I've heard that the exam is quite tough


----------



## Bhaggy

Thanks Joshua, appreciate your quick response!

I agree with you on getting assessed and lodging the EOI - considerably lesser cost in this processes. 

And yeah, hoping to get PTE-A cleared as soon as possible! Fingers Crossed for this! 

The process of applying PR seems too overwhelming and a lot of factors involved in it. Guess have to take One Step at a time!

Thanks again!


----------



## SunV

Bhaggy said:


> Thanks Joshua, appreciate your quick response!
> 
> I agree with you on getting assessed and lodging the EOI - considerably lesser cost in this processes.
> 
> And yeah, hoping to get PTE-A cleared as soon as possible! Fingers Crossed for this!
> 
> The process of applying PR seems too overwhelming and a lot of factors involved in it. Guess have to take One Step at a time!
> 
> Thanks again!



Why can't your spouse be the primary applicant? 

or both of can be secondary applicant for each other.


----------



## Bhaggy

SunV said:


> Why can't your spouse be the primary applicant?
> 
> or both of can be secondary applicant for each other.


My Spouse has only 3 years of experience, even if she managed to get 20 in English, she would also fall under the same point band (70 for 189) with partner points. 

And the Software Engineering, If I am not wrong is also Pro Rata occupation code. 

Do you think I should explore that option too? I think the cost would increase as well, if she applies a separate EOI right?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhaggy said:


> My Spouse has only 3 years of experience, even if she managed to get 20 in English, she would also fall under the same point band (70 for 189) with partner points.
> 
> And the Software Engineering, If I am not wrong is also Pro Rata occupation code.
> 
> Do you think I should explore that option too? I think the cost would increase as well, if she applies a separate EOI right?
> 
> Thanks


SE is less competitve than BA, therefore you do have higher chance to get an ITA from NSW for example with 70+5 as a SE... whereas as a BA you will need 75+5 or even higher.


----------



## joshua1729

Bhaggy said:


> My Spouse has only 3 years of experience, even if she managed to get 20 in English, she would also fall under the same point band (70 for 189) with partner points.
> 
> And the Software Engineering, If I am not wrong is also Pro Rata occupation code.
> 
> Do you think I should explore that option too? I think the cost would increase as well, if she applies a separate EOI right?
> 
> Thanks



EOis don't cost anything. Either ways both will have to undergo skill assessment and both will need to do an English test. (Criteria for partner applicant is not as high as main applicant)


----------



## Bhaggy

andreyx108b said:


> SE is less competitve than BA, therefore you do have higher chance to get an ITA from NSW for example with 70+5 as a SE... whereas as a BA you will need 75+5 or even higher.


Oh, thats an interesting thought! I will have to ask her to take PTE along with me as well. Hope we both can clear it with 79+. 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhaggy said:


> Oh, thats an interesting thought! I will have to ask her to take PTE along with me as well. Hope we both can clear it with 79+.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

Bhaggy said:


> Oh, thats an interesting thought! I will have to ask her to take PTE along with me as well. Hope we both can clear it with 79+.
> 
> Thanks



you got answers from experts no need to elaborate more on this now.

Feel free to raise your queries we all are here to help you.

Best of luck.


----------



## mannudadain

Hi All, 
Following are my details 
I have 65+ 5 points for State nomination. Age:25+Studies:15+Experience: 15+PTE(75) -10
I have applied for VIC State nomination yesterday. 
For ICT Business Analyst. 
What is the chances for me to get a nomination. 
Should i give my PTE again


----------



## foxes

mannudadain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Following are my details
> 
> I have 65+ 5 points for State nomination. Age:25+Studies:15+Experience: 15+PTE(75) -10
> 
> I have applied for VIC State nomination yesterday.
> 
> For ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> What is the chances for me to get a nomination.
> 
> Should i give my PTE again




You should keep trying to get 20 for PTE. Otherwise you might wait indefinitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

mannudadain said:


> Hi All,
> Following are my details
> I have 65+ 5 points for State nomination. Age:25+Studies:15+Experience: 15+PTE(75) -10
> I have applied for VIC State nomination yesterday.
> For ICT Business Analyst.
> What is the chances for me to get a nomination.
> Should i give my PTE again


Yes, you should definitely give PTE until you secure 20 points. Chances are very very slim for 65 pointers otherwise.


----------



## Bhaggy

SunV said:


> you got answers from experts no need to elaborate more on this now.
> 
> Feel free to raise your queries we all are here to help you.
> 
> Best of luck.


Sure! If I may ask one more question! 

What do you guys recommend, we should clear PTE first and then start the process for ACS skill assessment or do them in parallel?

Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## benisrael

Bhaggy said:


> Sure! If I may ask one more question!
> 
> What do you guys recommend, we should clear PTE first and then start the process for ACS skill assessment or do them in parallel?
> 
> Thanks again for all your support!


I personally would suggest PTE first (aim for 20), as getting yourself assessed by ACS is a straightforward process and should not take much time to prepare the documents.


----------



## joshua1729

Bhaggy said:


> Sure! If I may ask one more question!
> 
> What do you guys recommend, we should clear PTE first and then start the process for ACS skill assessment or do them in parallel?
> 
> Thanks again for all your support!


I would suggest doing both in parallel. At present it takes about 8 weeks to get your skill assessment processed. Add a few more weeks for you to get the documents in place (HR letters, SD , notarization etc). 

Meanwhile you can prepare for PTE and if it is a single attempt - well and good, but it also gives you the luxury for going through multiple attempts, while your skill assessment is still being processed. 

Ideally you should be in a state to file your EOI as soon as your get your skill assessment, and that is only possible if your PTE results are adequate. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Nidaaf

Have applied for 261111 for 189 and 190 (for all states) 

Age: 25
Education 15+5 
Work experience : 10 
English assessment : 10 
Spouse : 5 

Total : 70 
Applied for EOI on 6th July, 18 
What are the chances in this case? 
and how much time frame people normally experience. 
Above is my Husband’s. I have 75 points but as it’s management accountant so no chance.


----------



## joshua1729

Nidaaf said:


> Have applied for 261111 for 189 and 190 (for all states)
> 
> Age: 25
> Education 15+5
> Work experience : 10
> English assessment : 10
> Spouse : 5
> 
> Total : 70
> Applied for EOI on 6th July, 18
> What are the chances in this case?
> and how much time frame people normally experience.
> Above is my Husband’s. I have 75 points but as it’s management accountant so no chance.


I suggest trying for 20 in English. Those 10 more points will make a world of difference. With 70 for 189, it might take some time. Not in 2018 for sure.


----------



## Nidaaf

Thanks, I have been asking him same but he working on writing section. 

Other then that’s he has given Naati in June start , let’s see when and if it’s result comes.


----------



## dipin3749

Hi All,

After submitting EOI and researching estimate time for ITA, most people are quoting either ISCAH or Immigrationtracker. I tried both of them and the wait time for my case varies drastically between the 2 sites. Now I know that there is no precise tool to estimate the ITA but between these two, which is more accurate? Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After submitting EOI and researching estimate time for ITA, most people are quoting either ISCAH or Immigrationtracker. I tried both of them and the wait time for my case varies drastically between the 2 sites. Now I know that there is no precise tool to estimate the ITA but between these two, which is more accurate? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks




I wouldn’t say one is more accuate than the other. They both have their own statistical approach to come up with certain figures based on the recent trend.

Their estimation may become less accurate particularly at this time of the year, where we don’t know yet how many people DHA will invite. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> I wouldn’t say one is more accuate than the other. They both have their own statistical approach to come up with certain figures based on the recent trend.
> 
> Their estimation may become less accurate particularly at this time of the year, where we don’t know yet how many people DHA will invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm... that explains some of it. I applied on 3rd may 2018 with 75pts for 189 and 80pts for 190 (Vic and NSW). Now there is no saying who gets invited for 190 and when but 189 is a lot more consistent and should be comparatively more easy to predict. But according to ISCAH it will be another 4 months before ITA while according to Immigrationtracker, it would be 4 more rounds so about 2 months. What does your experience say?


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> Hmm... that explains some of it. I applied on 3rd may 2018 with 75pts for 189 and 80pts for 190 (Vic and NSW). Now there is no saying who gets invited for 190 and when but 189 is a lot more consistent and should be comparatively more easy to predict. But according to ISCAH it will be another 4 months before ITA while according to Immigrationtracker, it would be 4 more rounds so about 2 months. What does your experience say?


All estimation is based on statistics and assumption. 

My view:
Since Feb 2018, only those with 75 points were invited due to low number of invitation per round. Since then, the date cutoff moved by only about a week. It even got worse in mid April, the date cutoff moved by just 1-2 days for each round.

Based on last official data published by DHA, the last cutoff for 2611* is 75 points with DOE 20 Feb 2018. If this trend doesn't change, then you will have to wait quite long.

However, you may get invited quicker if:
1. DHA increases the number of invites,
2. There are fewer people waiting with 75+ points since the last date cutoff until your DOE. Unfortunately, we don't really know exactly how many people are in the queue.

Have a look at this sheet to learn more about the invitation trend over the past few months:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> All estimation is based on statistics and assumption.
> 
> My view:
> Since Feb 2018, only those with 75 points were invited due to low number of invitation per round. Since then, the date cutoff moved by only about a week. It even got worse in mid April, the date cutoff moved by just 1-2 days for each round.
> 
> Based on last official data published by DHA, the last cutoff for 2611* is 75 points with DOE 20 Feb 2018. If this trend doesn't change, then you will have to wait quite long.
> 
> However, you may get invited quicker if:
> 1. DHA increases the number of invites,
> 2. There are fewer people waiting with 75+ points since the last date cutoff until your DOE. Unfortunately, we don't really know exactly how many people are in the queue.
> 
> Have a look at this sheet to learn more about the invitation trend over the past few months:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992


Thanks for sharing your insights. I turn 32 this December so will loose 5 points for Age if I don't get an invite before that. This has been my main source of anxiety. Hopefully I'll get an invite before that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> Thanks for sharing your insights. I turn 32 this December so will loose 5 points for Age if I don't get an invite before that. This has been my main source of anxiety. Hopefully I'll get an invite before that. Fingers crossed.




You still have a very good chance. I’m sure you will be invited before Dec, either 189 or 190. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

foxes said:


> You still have a very good chance. I’m sure you will be invited before Dec, either 189 or 190. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 🙏. Contributors to Forums like these are not just a source of information but also provide immense moral support to everyone who comes here.


----------



## joshua1729

dipin3749 said:


> Thanks for sharing your insights. I turn 32 this December so will loose 5 points for Age if I don't get an invite before that. This has been my main source of anxiety. Hopefully I'll get an invite before that. Fingers crossed.



Some good news for you.. you don't lose points until you turn 33. As long as you are 32 and 364 days, you're good.


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> Some good news for you.. you don't lose points until you turn 33. As long as you are 32 and 364 days, you're good.


I hear this for the first time, are you sure? Can you point me to some official page where this is mentioned?

If this is true, this is the best post I've come across today.


----------



## joshua1729

benisrael said:


> I hear this for the first time, are you sure? Can you point me to some official page where this is mentioned?
> 
> If this is true, this is the best post I've come across today.


I personally know someone with an EOI lodged. he is at 32 years and 11 months and his points havent reduced. They will drop when he hits 33. 

It is pretty clear from DHA website - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...upporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx

as you can see it states that 25-32 will fetch you 30 points, and next bracket after that is 33-39. If you are 32 and 364 days, you are still 32. You only turn 33 on your birthday. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## dipin3749

joshua1729 said:


> I personally know someone with an EOI lodged. he is at 32 years and 11 months and his points havent reduced. They will drop when he hits 33.
> 
> It is pretty clear from DHA website - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...upporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx
> 
> as you can see it states that 25-32 will fetch you 30 points, and next bracket after that is 33-39. If you are 32 and 364 days, you are still 32. You only turn 33 on your birthday.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


This is excellent news. Thanks but I just hope I don’t have to wait till I turn 33 for the ITA. 😋


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> I personally know someone with an EOI lodged. he is at 32 years and 11 months and his points havent reduced. They will drop when he hits 33.
> 
> It is pretty clear from DHA website - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...upporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx
> 
> as you can see it states that 25-32 will fetch you 30 points, and next bracket after that is 33-39. If you are 32 and 364 days, you are still 32. You only turn 33 on your birthday.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Love you, mate! 

This is a great news for so many people , I am sure!


----------



## ajithkumar123

joshua1729 said:


> I understand how it must be. :/ I guess practise is the only answer. There is a paid gold / platinum package available by PTE itself. It consists of 2-3 scored tests and I have found them to be very accurate.
> 
> I suggest keeping those aside to validate yourself when you're ready to give the exam. Take time, do not rush and prepare well.


Thanks Joshua. Will try my level best.


----------



## Parvinderibi

Just lodged my EOI

ANZSCO: 261111 
189 - 70 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-10|Eng-20
190 - 75
EOI Date - 9th July 2018


----------



## joshua1729

Parvinderibi said:


> Just lodged my EOI
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111
> 189 - 70 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-10|Eng-20
> 190 - 75
> EOI Date - 9th July 2018


All the best! For 190, have you applied for both VIC and NSW in separate EOIs? If not, suggest you do it that way.


----------



## Parvinderibi

Just applied for VIC


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> All the best! For 190, have you applied for both VIC and NSW in separate EOIs? If not, suggest you do it that way.


Do you have a sample resume format for 190?


----------



## mzk

Hello Folks,
Last year July 1st Round was on 12th

Those who know about these from past years, can you please advise when is the 1st round usually?
Eagerly waiting with hope to get Invite in 1st round ... 

System Analyst 75 points
DOE: 4th July 2018


----------



## Nidaaf

No idea it’s useful info or not 
But we talked to a gal who is my Hubby’s classfellow and she got invited with 70 points for 261111 in this year April against 189 

The only factor that comes up to my mind is that she is graduate of Australia and was on TR visa when applied for 189. 
But it took her whole 2 months to get it.


----------



## SunV

Nidaaf said:


> No idea it’s useful info or not
> But we talked to a gal who is my Hubby’s classfellow and she got invited with 70 points for 261111 in this year April against 189
> 
> The only factor that comes up to my mind is that she is graduate of Australia and was on TR visa when applied for 189.
> But it took her whole 2 months to get it.


70 points 189 invite in APRIL *not at all possible *even though she is graduated from AUS.

May be she has got 190 please double check I am 200% sure.


----------



## SunV

benisrael said:


> I hear this for the first time, are you sure? Can you point me to some official page where this is mentioned?
> 
> If this is true, this is the best post I've come across today.


FOr you and all others calculations.
*
If you born in 1985 you will loose points in 2018.*


----------



## Nidaaf

SunV said:


> Nidaaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea it’s useful info or not
> But we talked to a gal who is my Hubby’s classfellow and she got invited with 70 points for 261111 in this year April against 189
> 
> The only factor that comes up to my mind is that she is graduate of Australia and was on TR visa when applied for 189.
> But it took her whole 2 months to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 70 points 189 invite in APRIL *not at all possible *even though she is graduated from AUS.
> 
> May be she has got 190 please double check I am 200% sure.
Click to expand...




Double and triple checked. The only thing remained was to ask her to show document. 
She says she got on 70 and it was 189

Let’s see what happens with ours own. Will let ya know if it happens.


----------



## joshua1729

benisrael said:


> Do you have a sample resume format for 190?


Unfortunately no. I have only applied for 189


----------



## joshua1729

mzk said:


> Hello Folks,
> Last year July 1st Round was on 12th
> 
> Those who know about these from past years, can you please advise when is the 1st round usually?
> Eagerly waiting with hope to get Invite in 1st round ...
> 
> System Analyst 75 points
> DOE: 4th July 2018


Hopefully it is tomorrow. i.e. 11th midnight Sydney time , (10th - Tuesday for most of the world). 

I haven't come across official information


----------



## SunV

Nidaaf said:


> Double and triple checked. The only thing remained was to ask her to show document.
> She says she got on 70 and it was 189



last 70 pointer in 26111* was invited with doe was 13/09/2017 3:38 am check at below link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-18-january-2018

no other invites were issued for 70 pointers after that, so either you have to believe government or your friend it's your call.

I believe on government data and again AUS study will only give you 5 extra points not 189 invite.


----------



## SunV

benisrael said:


> Do you have a sample resume format for 190?


Hi Ben,

check below thread my CV template:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year-140.html

Page 140

thread number #1391

Hope this helps.


----------



## joshua1729

Nidaaf said:


> Double and triple checked. The only thing remained was to ask her to show document.
> She says she got on 70 and it was 189
> 
> Let’s see what happens with ours own. Will let ya know if it happens.


I find this extremely hard to believe. As per DIBP official results itself, the queue for 2611 has been stuck at 75 points since Feb 7th's round. - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-february-2018

You can check official historical round results here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2

There is no away a 70 pointer with a DOE after 13/09/2017 has been invited after 07/02/2018 for 189 subclass.

There's something missing.


----------



## Nidaaf

SunV said:


> Nidaaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double and triple checked. The only thing remained was to ask her to show document.
> She says she got on 70 and it was 189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 70 pointer in 26111* was invited with doe was 13/09/2017 3:38 am check at below link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-18-january-2018
> 
> no other invites were issued for 70 pointers after that, so either you have to believe government or your friend it's your call.
> 
> I believe on government data and again AUS study will only give you 5 extra points not 189 invite.
Click to expand...

Yeah I already know the details and checked that link which was one of the reason I checked again with her. 

But let’s see what happens to ours incase we don’t improve the points by naati and PTE.


----------



## Nidaaf

joshua1729 said:


> Nidaaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double and triple checked. The only thing remained was to ask her to show document.
> She says she got on 70 and it was 189
> 
> Let’s see what happens with ours own. Will let ya know if it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I find this extremely hard to believe. As per DIBP official results itself, the queue for 2611 has been stuck at 75 points since Feb 7th's round. - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-february-2018
> 
> You can check official historical round results here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2
> 
> There is no away a 70 pointer with a DOE after 13/09/2017 has been invited after 07/02/2018 for 189 subclass.
> 
> There's something missing.
Click to expand...

Believe me I checked with her two times and asked specifically about type of visa and points. As I also went through all web links of Aussie govt. Can’t ask her for the letter otherwise that would had not confused me least.

And as per details given by her. She applied in last year June with 65 and updated to 70 in this year with spouse assessment.


----------



## himsrj

Hi all
Is there an invitation round today ???
How does one checks when is it going to happen is it speculated by last year trends only???


----------



## ramasams

Hello All,

I'm in Chennia, India. I'm planning to arrive in AU with 407 VISA.

1. What is all about this visa?
2. Will that be helpful to do a PR?


----------



## benisrael

ramasams said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm in Chennia, India. I'm planning to arrive in AU with 407 VISA.
> 
> 1. What is all about this visa?
> 2. Will that be helpful to do a PR?


You get a basic idea about the visa in the Aus Homeaffairs page.

Looks like you cannot claim any work experience with this visa (which would be very useful for a PR) , but it is mentioned this Visa cannot be used 'solely' for work purpose - so I think you can explore few opportunities there.

Btw, who is your sponsor? A government agency I reckon?


----------



## ramasams

Hello,

Thank you so much for your reply.

I'm scheduled for a Skype interview with the official from Immigration team to decide on what training and where it would be.

I'm married with 2 kids and 40 years old. As I came across this opportunity, I though will give it a try.

Wanted to ensure if this visa will fulfill my purpose?

Is that I can or cannot explore opportunities? Will I able to work during this visa, as I need to support my family as well. I believe I need atleat AUD 800-1000 p[er week to feed my family and for my self.


----------



## benisrael

ramasams said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I'm scheduled for a Skype interview with the official from Immigration team to decide on what training and where it would be.
> 
> I'm married with 2 kids and 40 years old. As I came across this opportunity, I though will give it a try.
> 
> Wanted to ensure if this visa will fulfill my purpose?
> 
> Is that I can or cannot explore opportunities? Will I able to work during this visa, as I need to support my family as well. I believe I need atleat AUD 800-1000 p[er week to feed my family and for my self.


I am not an expert, but there are many others who would be happy to help if you start a separate thread and give all the basic details such as,

- How long are you planning to stay for training - private or government
- Are you looking to move with your family
- Your occupation or ANSZCO 
Code

There are many ways to get a PR once you are in Aus. So in my opinion, don't think too much about moving the family now, and focus on getting there and look for a way to get an income.


----------



## joshua1729

ramasams said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I'm scheduled for a Skype interview with the official from Immigration team to decide on what training and where it would be.
> 
> I'm married with 2 kids and 40 years old. As I came across this opportunity, I though will give it a try.
> 
> Wanted to ensure if this visa will fulfill my purpose?
> 
> Is that I can or cannot explore opportunities? Will I able to work during this visa, as I need to support my family as well. I believe I need atleat AUD 800-1000 p[er week to feed my family and for my self.



Your query appears to be around the general working of a 407 visa, you might have better luck posting in a standalone thread as this is a thread for ANZSCO codes 261111 and 261112 and generally revolving around PR related stuff. There might be others like me who have never heard of 407 visa up until your comment.


----------



## ramasams

Hello,

How to start a new thread?


----------



## benisrael

ramasams said:


> Hello,
> 
> How to start a new thread?


Post a New Thread

Through this.


----------



## molaboy

anybody invited?


----------



## SunV

molaboy said:


> anybody invited?



yes with 80 points in BA check july thread


----------



## dipin3749

so the first round of 189 invites has come and gone. Should we be expecting invites from Vic or NSW to roll out any time soon? Is there some sort of logic that the states start sending invites after the 189 round?


----------



## joshua1729

dipin3749 said:


> so the first round of 189 invites has come and gone. Should we be expecting invites from Vic or NSW to roll out any time soon? Is there some sort of logic that the states start sending invites after the 189 round?


I'm not aware of any pattern for states to issue 190 invites. It occurs as per their requirement.

Totally 3, 80 pointers have been invited today. 2 from the discord group and 1 on EF. Tomorrow applications lodged via agents should start coming in.


----------



## foxes

dipin3749 said:


> so the first round of 189 invites has come and gone. Should we be expecting invites from Vic or NSW to roll out any time soon? Is there some sort of logic that the states start sending invites after the 189 round?




State doesn’t really have a round concept like 189. As per official information, VIC has started their 190 program although I haven’t heard anybody got invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031

joshua1729 said:


> I'm not aware of any pattern for states to issue 190 invites. It occurs as per their requirement.
> 
> Totally 3, 80 pointers have been invited today. 2 from the discord group and 1 on EF. Tomorrow applications lodged via agents should start coming in.


do you mind sharing their DOE?

thanks


----------



## dipin3749

kirk1031 said:


> do you mind sharing their DOE?
> 
> thanks


My DOE is 03 May 2018

189 : 75
190 (Vic and NSW): 80


----------



## CrystalLeong777

kirk1031 said:


> do you mind sharing their DOE?
> 
> thanks


Hi Kirk,

I was invited today,

ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) 
Points: 80 
DOE: 24-June-18


----------



## benisrael

CrystalLeong777 said:


> Hi Kirk,
> 
> I was invited today,
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Points: 80
> DOE: 24-June-18


80 Points! How did you manage that anyway? and Congratulations!!!

I sincerely hope there not many like you lol


----------



## joshua1729

kirk1031 said:


> do you mind sharing their DOE?
> 
> thanks


The latest DOE that I know of is an 80 pointer on 29/06/2018


----------



## CrystalLeong777

benisrael said:


> 80 Points! How did you manage that anyway? and Congratulations!!!
> 
> I sincerely hope there not many like you lol


Haha thank you, here's my point breakdown:

Age-30
Edu-15
Australian Work Experience (3 years or more) -10
English (PTE 79+) - 20
Australian Study -5


----------



## bha517

*Will i get my 189?*

Hi Guys

My details:

ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst
EOI date: 04/4/2018
EOI points for 189:75

EOI date for 190 (VIC): 9/5/2018
EOI Points for 190(VIC): 80

After seeing the July 1st round it seems there is a queue building for 80 pointers for 189 (saw that the last invite for 261111 was 29/6 according to Iscah). 

Are there any realistic chances for my 189?

when can we expect to hear some news on 190?

Thanks
bha


----------



## molaboy

all 80p are auto invite i think, but the queue will be from March for 75p.

im thinking of going 190 but i dont have liquid cash for show money for 4 dependents.


----------



## SunV

molaboy said:


> all 80p are auto invite i think, but the queue will be from March for 75p.
> 
> im thinking of going 190 but i dont have liquid cash for show money for 4 dependents.


Which money you are talking about.

NSW dosen't require money proof. Only application fee is 300AUD.

for VIC you can include cash,house, car,bike,shares,Fix deposists e.t.c. Proofs are not required but if asked you may be able to produce proofs. there is no application fees for VIC.


Now tell me what is stopping you to file 190?

Hope this helps.


----------



## molaboy

SunV said:


> for VIC you can include cash,house, car,bike,shares,Fix deposists e.t.c. Proofs are not required but if asked you may be able to produce proofs. there is no application fees for VIC.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


where can i find the proof that these are allowed?




> Finances
> When you migrate to Melbourne you need to ensure that you have enough financial resources available for you and any family members who are dependent on you. Financial resource requirements are in place to ensure you can support yourself and your family before you find work.
> 
> See the table below for minimum required financial resources for visa nomination.


this is from https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190



SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> I know its 5 out of 100 cases, where they ask for the same but please make sure you fulfill this criteria.
> 
> His invite got rejected and he lost his initial money. I am not sure he is blacklisted or not (will update you regarding the same).
> 
> So please take decision accordingly for state nominations.


----------



## SunV

molaboy said:


> where can i find the proof that these are allowed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


I filled the form for VIC and got approval so I know that but I dont have screen shots right now , Once you are eligible to see that form then you will know that all kind of assets are allowed.

Regarding my friends rejection he filed the case with the help of migration lawyer and I don't know the final outcome after that.

In my opinion if you have all the assets I mentioned earlier then you are good to go. I was not asked to provide proofs for assets till yet but I am ready with my proofs.


Hope this helps.
Salamat.


----------



## dipin37492

Dear Gents, your qucik feedback required. I did BS IT 4Years, i need to know whcih noc could is more suitable for me as mostely i am working in IP team/networking team


----------



## dipin3749

really similar usernames but this is not my id just in case there is some confusion.


----------



## ntveer

Hi all, working through the acs process to claim spousal points. To get copies certified as true, do we need the phone number of the notary on the seal? It only has the postal address. Is that enough? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

Yes that enough.


ntveer said:


> Hi all, working through the acs process to claim spousal points. To get copies certified as true, do we need the phone number of the notary on the seal? It only has the postal address. Is that enough? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## ntveer

hk_BA said:


> Yes that enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

Any idea on how wasted invites trend? If someone is invited under 190 and lodges an application does the EOI/Skillselect freeze? Or can he/she get invited under 189 say 3 months later. Just trying to guage if those who lodged a visa application under 190 will clog the 189 queue again before they get a grant - assuming pro-rata's get back on track within the next couple of rounds. thoughts?


----------



## andreyx108b

pravincv said:


> Any idea on how wasted invites trend? If someone is invited under 190 and lodges an application does the EOI/Skillselect freeze? Or can he/she get invited under 189 say 3 months later. Just trying to guage if those who lodged a visa application under 190 will clog the 189 queue again before they get a grant - assuming pro-rata's get back on track within the next couple of rounds. thoughts?




If its a different eoi, and not withdrawn then it will also be in the pool... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ntveer said:


> Hi all, working through the acs process to claim spousal points. To get copies certified as true, do we need the phone number of the notary on the seal? It only has the postal address. Is that enough? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




It should be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

pravincv said:


> Any idea on how wasted invites trend? If someone is invited under 190 and lodges an application does the EOI/Skillselect freeze? Or can he/she get invited under 189 say 3 months later. Just trying to guage if those who lodged a visa application under 190 will clog the 189 queue again before they get a grant - assuming pro-rata's get back on track within the next couple of rounds. thoughts?


An applicant can keep wasting invites as long as he wants
He can submit a false high point application and just simply let the invite go waste
After 60 days again he will get an invite again and this process can be repeated endlessly 

To waste invites under 190 is harder as the states will not invite the same applicant again irrespective of the points if he does not accept the first invite

It’s high time the department plugged this loophole 

Cheers


----------



## davidofskc

Hi all,

New to here. Nice to meet you all.

Here is my info

Code 261112 | Systems Analyst |
Age 25 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 20 points | Experience 10 points | Total 70 Points
EOI July 2018 


I am aware there is a whatsapp group for 261112. Can I be invited to join? Many thanks!


----------



## SunV

davidofskc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to here. Nice to meet you all.
> 
> Here is my info
> 
> Code 261112 | Systems Analyst |
> Age 25 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 20 points | Experience 10 points | Total 70 Points
> EOI July 2018
> 
> 
> I am aware there is a whatsapp group for 261112. Can I be invited to join? Many thanks!


Once you reach the 5 posts then PM me your number , please don't spam the threads to reach the desired 5 posts.


----------



## dipin3749

So on Iscah's EOI estimation sheet, it lists the wait time of 8 months for 261111 with 75 points with EOI's submitted 3 months ago. Now I know its just an estimate based on maybe the lack luster first round of invites for this FY but still it is a disappointing news nonetheless.


----------



## andreyx108b

dipin3749 said:


> So on Iscah's EOI estimation sheet, it lists the wait time of 8 months for 261111 with 75 points with EOI's submitted 3 months ago. Now I know its just an estimate based on maybe the lack luster first round of invites for this FY but still it is a disappointing news nonetheless.



Look at it that way, next week, on the round they invite 2k, the iscah data is just pure BS, the invites can't be estimated, it can only be estimate each round, based on the round result  hope for good!


----------



## navi.iitd

*Expected EOI invite date*

Hi,

I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 26th May. What could be my invite date. My ACS assessment gave me 7 years of experience. I have completed my 8 years as per ACS last week and going for assessment again. My points will be 75. 

I do not have so much clarity on invitation rounds. Can somebody suggest what is excpected waiting time with 70 and 75 points.

Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## dipin3749

andreyx108b said:


> Look at it that way, next week, on the round they invite 2k, the iscah data is just pure BS, the invites can't be estimated, it can only be estimate each round, based on the round result  hope for good!


Thanks for the words of support. I hope upcoming round brings good news.


----------



## SunV

navi.iitd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 26th May. What could be my invite date. My ACS assessment gave me 7 years of experience. I have completed my 8 years as per ACS last week and going for assessment again. My points will be 75.
> 
> I do not have so much clarity on invitation rounds. Can somebody suggest what is excpected waiting time with 70 and 75 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Naveen



Why you are going for ACS assessment again?

1) is it expiring soon?
2) have you changed jobs after previous assessment?
3) is your primary Roles has been changed after previous assessment?


----------



## navi.iitd

1. It is not expiring soon.

2. I have changed my job, so need to do it again for new employer.

3. Primary roles and responsibilities are same.


----------



## navi.iitd

1. It is not expiring soon.

2. I have changed my job, so need to do it again for new employer.

3. Primary roles and responsibilities are same.



SunV said:


> Why you are going for ACS assessment again?
> 
> 1) is it expiring soon?
> 2) have you changed jobs after previous assessment?
> 3) is your primary Roles has been changed after previous assessment?


----------



## SunV

navi.iitd said:


> 1. It is not expiring soon.
> 
> 2. I have changed my job, so need to do it again for new employer.
> 
> 3. Primary roles and responsibilities are same.




Got it mate. go for ACS asap.


----------



## navi.iitd

Thanks Mate, I asked my employer to give me letter. Will submit by tomorrow.



SunV said:


> Got it mate. go for ACS asap.


----------



## ntveer

Hey all,
I have applied for acs assessment for my wife who has 2 years of experience as sofware engineer with an MCA degree. Is the experience enough to get a positive assessment? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

ntveer said:


> Hey all,
> I have applied for acs assessment for my wife who has 2 years of experience as sofware engineer with an MCA degree. Is the experience enough to get a positive assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Perhaps. For degrees that are assessed as being relevant to the skill they will remove 2 years of relevant experience. Sadly the only people who can give you a definitive answer are ACS.


----------



## ntveer

FFacs said:


> Perhaps. For degrees that are assessed as being relevant to the skill they will remove 2 years of relevant experience. Sadly the only people who can give you a definitive answer are ACS.


Thanks. I am ok with them removing the 2 years of relevant experience. Will we get positive assessment after those 2 years of relevant ex are removed? I ask this because while claiming spouse points the eoi does not have any section to fill in the number of years of experience.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

navi.iitd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 26th May. What could be my invite date. My ACS assessment gave me 7 years of experience. I have completed my 8 years as per ACS last week and going for assessment again. My points will be 75.
> 
> I do not have so much clarity on invitation rounds. Can somebody suggest what is excpected waiting time with 70 and 75 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Naveen



To answer your original query,

It is difficult to estimate at this moment. At present the queue cut off for 75 pointers is somewhere end Feb 2018. And if the current invite rates stay the same, then the queue for 75 will move just a couple of days each round and it may be a long wait for you (more than 8+ months), via the 189 route.

However, all this could change quickly if there are a couple of good rounds. 190 is a different ballgame and doesn't really follow too much of a pattern and your chances are better.


----------



## Harini227

Hi all,

My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.

I did my B.Tech BioTechnology - passed out in 2009

I have 3 years of wok exp as L2 support executive - 2009 Aug - 2012 Jun.

I have break of 2yrs - did my full time PGDM (Post Graduate Diploma in management) from a B-school - Jun 2012 to Mar 2014

I joined as a BA in May 2014 and am continuing in the same role in the same organization.

In total I have 7 yrs of work experience. 

Is there a way to claim partner points with this kind of experience with a break.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Is there any WhatsApp group for 261111

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

saurabhpluto said:


> Is there any WhatsApp group for 261111
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


There probably is


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.
> 
> I did my B.Tech BioTechnology - passed out in 2009
> 
> I have 3 years of wok exp as L2 support executive - 2009 Aug - 2012 Jun.
> 
> I have break of 2yrs - did my full time PGDM (Post Graduate Diploma in management) from a B-school - Jun 2012 to Mar 2014
> 
> I joined as a BA in May 2014 and am continuing in the same role in the same organization.
> 
> In total I have 7 yrs of work experience.
> 
> Is there a way to claim partner points with this kind of experience with a break.


Considering that you are a Biotech student, and have no ICT major / minor degree, you too would be required to provide an RPL application for your ACS assessment. This would reduce your total years of experience to 1 year , assuming all 7 years of experience was relevant to begin with. So yes, there is a possibility that you could get positively assessed and provide your husband with additional +5 points for his EOI application .


----------



## Harini227

joshua1729 said:


> Considering that you are a Biotech student, and have no ICT major / minor degree, you too would be required to provide an RPL application for your ACS assessment. This would reduce your total years of experience to 1 year , assuming all 7 years of experience was relevant to begin with. So yes, there is a possibility that you could get positively assessed and provide your husband with additional +5 points for his EOI application .


Thanks Joshua for your prompt reply. I understand RPL and deduction of years. However my doubt is because of the break in experience.


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Thanks Joshua for your prompt reply. I understand RPL and deduction of years. However my doubt is because of the break in experience.


That doesn't matter. My friend , who i helped file his ACS etc, also did his MBA. 2 out of 3 years of experience prior to MBA was excluded, and the rest was considered. 1 year pre MBA and 4 years post MBA. 


Hope this clarifies.


----------



## andreyx108b

FFacs said:


> Perhaps. For degrees that are assessed as being relevant to the skill they will remove 2 years of relevant experience. Sadly the only people who can give you a definitive answer are ACS.


what do you mean remove? they deduct them


----------



## Harini227

joshua1729 said:


> That doesn't matter. My friend , who i helped file his ACS etc, also did his MBA. 2 out of 3 years of experience prior to MBA was excluded, and the rest was considered. 1 year pre MBA and 4 years post MBA.
> 
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Thank you so much for clarifying.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> That doesn't matter. My friend , who i helped file his ACS etc, also did his MBA. 2 out of 3 years of experience prior to MBA was excluded, and the rest was considered. 1 year pre MBA and 4 years post MBA.
> 
> 
> Hope this clarifies.



What was his bachelor in?


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> What was his bachelor in?


Bachelors was in computer science engineering


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Bachelors was in computer science engineering


which is like 75 ICT related? i guess there were no need to assess MBA at all... did you assess both degrees?


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> which is like 75 ICT related? i guess there were no need to assess MBA at all... did you assess both degrees?


Yes bachelors was assessed as ICT major, and there was no need to go for Vetasses. Actually his MBA specialization was in information management so that was a bit ICT as well but ACS didnt comment about it. Not required anyway


----------



## dipin3749

no 190 invites yet for 261111 for this financial year. right??


----------



## AussieDream1

Dear All,

I am sorry if this question has been asked several times already.

Most of here always look for an answer to the below question and I would also like to get the expert's opinion.

Below is my score breakdown and I would like to know what are my chances:

*Systems Analyst:*
Age: 25
Language: 10
Degree: 15
Experience: 15
Spouse: 5
State: 5
*Total: 70+5*


----------



## andreyx108b

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am sorry if this question has been asked several times already.
> 
> Most of here always look for an answer to the below question and I would also like to get the expert's opinion.
> 
> Below is my score breakdown and I would like to know what are my chances:
> 
> *Systems Analyst:*
> Age: 25
> Language: 10
> Degree: 15
> Experience: 15
> Spouse: 5
> State: 5
> *Total: 70+5*


right now, chances are pretty much non existent.


----------



## AussieDream1

andreyx108b said:


> right now, chances are pretty much non existent.


Thank you for answering. 

If we have to put an approximate date to the prediction. Let's say if EOI is lodged today, is there any hope to get invited after 7 months or so? Just an approximate prediction?


----------



## andreyx108b

AussieDream1 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> 
> If we have to put an approximate date to the prediction. Let's say if EOI is lodged today, is there any hope to get invited after 7 months or so? Just an approximate prediction?


current cut off seem to be 80... which is current cutoff, 75 is somewhere 6 months behind that date or so... 70 pointers are about 12 months behind... i dont think even 7-8 months will yield an invite.


----------



## Parvinderibi

andreyx108b said:


> current cut off seem to be 80... which is current cutoff, 75 is somewhere 6 months behind that date or so... 70 pointers are about 12 months behind... i dont think even 7-8 months will yield an invite.




So is it better to rather pay more attention towards 190 then?
Any other way to get additional points


----------



## saurabhpluto

Parvinderibi said:


> So is it better to rather pay more attention towards 190 then?


Assuming the number of invites per round remains same as 11th July round

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieDream1

andreyx108b said:


> current cut off seem to be 80... which is current cutoff, 75 is somewhere 6 months behind that date or so... 70 pointers are about 12 months behind... i dont think even 7-8 months will yield an invite.


I think you are referring to 189. Yes, I agree even 7-8 months might not bring any invites. What about 190? Will I have more chances in 190 despite the fact both states have not yet sent the invites so estimation would be difficult but I still think 70+5 will have good chances, what is your take on it?


----------



## dipin3749

AussieDream1 said:


> I think you are referring to 189. Yes, I agree even 7-8 months might not bring any invites. What about 190? Will I have more chances in 190 despite the fact both states have not yet sent the invites so estimation would be difficult but I still think 70+5 will have good chances, what is your take on it?


A lot of us are in the same boat as you and still trying to guess the invite dates but its important to understand that we are just 1 round in to the current FY and things are most likely going to pick up pace sooner rather than later. Wait for at least a couple of more invitation rounds and then the trends may start to emerge. It might as well be that the wait time may come down significantly or it may even stay the same but the only way to know that is to wait and see how the invitation round coming up this week goes.
Again, I am a newb too so I cannot throw any light on your specific case but I'm just trying to say that its too early to be guessing how 189 invites go this FY. 190 are totally unpredictable. If you have a strong profile you may be invited within the next couple of months, depending on when Vic and NSW start sending out invites.


----------



## alzette

AussieDream1 said:


> I think you are referring to 189. Yes, I agree even 7-8 months might not bring any invites. What about 190? Will I have more chances in 190 despite the fact both states have not yet sent the invites so estimation would be difficult but I still think 70+5 will have good chances, what is your take on it?




Remember that 189 invites only 80 pointers in the last round, therefore lots of 75 pointers are switching to 190 and lessen your chances.
If I were in your shoes I would try to go for PTE 79+, with 80 points you’d get an invite right away.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Another inference could be if people with 75 points are applying 190. Won't it clear the people ahead of applfoantst who have 70


alzette said:


> Remember that 189 invites only 80 pointers in the last round, therefore lots of 75 pointers are switching to 190 and lessen your chances.
> If I were in your shoes I would try to go for PTE 79+, with 80 points you’d get an invite right away.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> Another inference could be if people with 75 points are applying 190. Won't it clear the people ahead of applfoantst who have 70
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


sc190 is minor compared to sc189 in real terms... so... only sc189 greater number of invites will change the situation.


----------



## AussieDream1

alzette said:


> Remember that 189 invites only 80 pointers in the last round, therefore lots of 75 pointers are switching to 190 and lessen your chances.
> If I were in your shoes I would try to go for PTE 79+, with 80 points you’d get an invite right away.


Yeah, I have been working on that side by side but not getting success in a couple of attempts so wanted to check where will I stand if I am still unable to get 79+.

I am not giving up on PTE though. Will keep on trying till I succeed.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Good evening to everyone here.

Business Analyst is my designation.

I have complete IT experience in working reknown mnc's.
My all points are these as below:-
Age for 31 is point total 30
PTE in 2 attempts very tough although got 8 plus band with 80,82,86,80 so point is 20.

Assessment is verified by ACS company and with 8.7 years in 5 companies which were mnc in all is come to 10 points and also my experience is increasing so points might increase in future as per agent.

For my degree in BE-IT. I have got 15 points I did from rec jaipur mnit.

My wife points I am not getting as she is home maker.
I have filled my application with help from agent who will take money from ACS company verification and then for EOI which he has already filed and then in final visa application.

So total points are coming to be :-75 which used to file 189 visa.

Also another 5 points as per agent I can get from Sydney and Melbourne states and then file 190 in both the states.

So I have joined as I am new and want to go to Australia only, I have already visited country 2 times for vacation.

Also my agent says that total time it will take is one year which I shall note from eoi application which is done by him on 17th July. Also he has told that it will take 6 months minimum to find the new job but few of my wife's classmates have got that in two to three months only.

I will also like to buy property and vehicle (new) once I reach. 

So good people please help by checking my all information and if anything of guidance from someone throughout the time for process completion will be grateful. If there is any other means by which I can come early than also please let me know, I am available.

Thanks and Regards,
Vineet Sharma


----------



## andreyx108b

Immigrantno1 said:


> Good evening to everyone here.
> 
> Business Analyst is my designation.
> 
> I have complete IT experience in working reknown mnc's.
> My all points are these as below:-
> Age for 31 is point total 30
> PTE in 2 attempts very tough although got 8 plus band with 80,82,86,80 so point is 20.
> 
> Assessment is verified by ACS company and with 8.7 years in 5 companies which were mnc in all is come to 10 points and also my experience is increasing so points might increase in future as per agent.
> 
> For my degree in BE-IT. I have got 15 points I did from rec jaipur mnit.
> 
> My wife points I am not getting as she is home maker.
> I have filled my application with help from agent who will take money from ACS company verification and then for EOI which he has already filed and then in final visa application.
> 
> So total points are coming to be :-75 which used to file 189 visa.
> 
> Also another 5 points as per agent I can get from Sydney and Melbourne states and then file 190 in both the states.
> 
> So I have joined as I am new and want to go to Australia only, I have already visited country 2 times for vacation.
> 
> Also my agent says that total time it will take is one year which I shall note from eoi application which is done by him on 17th July. Also he has told that it will take 6 months minimum to find the new job but few of my wife's classmates have got that in two to three months only.
> 
> I will also like to buy property and vehicle (new) once I reach.
> 
> So good people please help by checking my all information and if anything of guidance from someone throughout the time for process completion will be grateful. If there is any other means by which I can come early than also please let me know, I am available.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Vineet Sharma


You got your pte and acs, get ready with as much employment evidence... and wait, invites are moving but slowly, with 75 you will be invited, when hard to say, i would also suggest to lodge NSW EOI as with 75+5 you have a good chance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Parvinderibi said:


> So is it better to rather pay more attention towards 190 then?
> Any other way to get additional points


even with sc190... its not easy with 70+5...


----------



## Immigrantno1

andreyx108b said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening to everyone here.
> 
> Business Analyst is my designation.
> 
> I have complete IT experience in working reknown mnc's.
> My all points are these as below:-
> Age for 31 is point total 30
> PTE in 2 attempts very tough although got 8 plus band with 80,82,86,80 so point is 20.
> 
> Assessment is verified by ACS company and with 8.7 years in 5 companies which were mnc in all is come to 10 points and also my experience is increasing so points might increase in future as per agent.
> 
> For my degree in BE-IT. I have got 15 points I did from rec jaipur mnit.
> 
> My wife points I am not getting as she is home maker.
> I have filled my application with help from agent who will take money from ACS company verification and then for EOI which he has already filed and then in final visa application.
> 
> So total points are coming to be :-75 which used to file 189 visa.
> 
> Also another 5 points as per agent I can get from Sydney and Melbourne states and then file 190 in both the states.
> 
> So I have joined as I am new and want to go to Australia only, I have already visited country 2 times for vacation.
> 
> Also my agent says that total time it will take is one year which I shall note from eoi application which is done by him on 17th July. Also he has told that it will take 6 months minimum to find the new job but few of my wife's classmates have got that in two to three months only.
> 
> I will also like to buy property and vehicle (new) once I reach.
> 
> So good people please help by checking my all information and if anything of guidance from someone throughout the time for process completion will be grateful. If there is any other means by which I can come early than also please let me know, I am available.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Vineet Sharma
> 
> 
> 
> You got your pte and acs, get ready with as much employment evidence... and wait, invites are moving but slowly, with 75 you will be invited, when hard to say, i would also suggest to lodge NSW EOI as with 75+5 you have a good chance.
Click to expand...

Dear Sir,

Have taken copies of few payslips which I have from each company, offer letter, letter of appointment, letter of confirmation and experience letter for past companies.

With letters of salary hike. Also have got my complete bank statement from 1st month when I started working. For last 2 companies I have got 80-90% of all pay slips. Also as per guidance from my agent I also got all senior colleague declaration notarize with all job responsibilities which were assigned towards me.

PTE was the tough part as due to work and family and my bad English, took 3 months and in June got the desired band of 8+.

Thanks a lot sir please also whenever you are free let me know which is good state Sydney or Melbourne for my work experience.


Thanks and Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b

Immigrantno1 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Have taken copies of few payslips which I have from each company, offer letter, letter of appointment, letter of confirmation and experience letter for past companies.
> 
> With letters of salary hike. Also have got my complete bank statement from 1st month when I started working. For last 2 companies I have got 80-90% of all pay slips. Also as per guidance from my agent I also got all senior colleague declaration notarize with all job responsibilities which were assigned towards me.
> 
> PTE was the tough part as due to work and family and my bad English, took 3 months and in June got the desired band of 8+.
> 
> Thanks a lot sir please also whenever you are free let me know which is good state Sydney or Melbourne for my work experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


You are very determined it seems, that's an example to follow. I lived most of my life in English speaking countries, but had to do 4 IELTS and 5 PTEs to achieve the score i needed.  

Both cities are good, Sydney is a better place i believe  for any occupation and people are more happy here, not as much rain and cold compared to Melb.  :ranger:


----------



## Immigrantno1

andreyx108b said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Have taken copies of few payslips which I have from each company, offer letter, letter of appointment, letter of confirmation and experience letter for past companies.
> 
> With letters of salary hike. Also have got my complete bank statement from 1st month when I started working. For last 2 companies I have got 80-90% of all pay slips. Also as per guidance from my agent I also got all senior colleague declaration notarize with all job responsibilities which were assigned towards me.
> 
> PTE was the tough part as due to work and family and my bad English, took 3 months and in June got the desired band of 8+.
> 
> Thanks a lot sir please also whenever you are free let me know which is good state Sydney or Melbourne for my work experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very determined it seems, that's an example to follow. I lived most of my life in English speaking countries, but had to do 4 IELTS and 5 PTEs to achieve the score i needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cities are good, Sydney is a better place i believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for any occupation and people are more happy here, not as much rain and cold compared to Melb.
Click to expand...

Thanks sir.

Will follow your advise and fill up eoi for 190 visa application for sydney state as soon as possible. Thanks for helping sir it means a lot for new person in forum. 
Already I did mistake by posting same story in many forums for that I apologise to everyone. 


Thanks and Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b

Immigrantno1 said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> Will follow your advise and fill up eoi for 190 visa application for sydney state as soon as possible. Thanks for helping sir it means a lot for new person in forum.
> Already I did mistake by posting same story in many forums for that I apologise to everyone.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


All good, stay in touch here, and let us know if you have any questions! 

All the best!


----------



## joshua1729

AussieDream1 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> 
> If we have to put an approximate date to the prediction. Let's say if EOI is lodged today, is there any hope to get invited after 7 months or so? Just an approximate prediction?



As others have said, at 70 points given how things are currently, I dont see anyone who has applied in the last few months getting an invite. 

Remember the 70 pointer queue is stuck at September 2017. There are a lot of applicants with those points between then and now. 

For anyone who hasn't scored +20 in Eng, I would strongly recommend trying until you do. 

Pinning your hopes on a 190 is very dicey because 190 follows no trend, and most 75 pointers waiting for an invite in 189 are now applying for 190 as well. And they could potentially hold the 190 invite for as long as they can, (60 days) and in case they get a 189 invite, they could grab that instead. Thereby wasting an invite. It is unfortunate, but this happens.


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> As others have said, at 70 points given how things are currently, I dont see anyone who has applied in the last few months getting an invite.
> 
> Remember the 70 pointer queue is stuck at September 2017. There are a lot of applicants with those points between then and now.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't scored +20 in Eng, I would strongly recommend trying until you do.
> 
> Pinning your hopes on a 190 is very dicey because 190 follows no trend, and most 75 pointers waiting for an invite in 189 are now applying for 190 as well. And they could potentially hold the 190 invite for as long as they can, (60 days) and in case they get a 189 invite, they could grab that instead. Thereby wasting an invite. It is unfortunate, but this happens.


Absolute truth, what a waste!


----------



## Ram Agasthya

How about for 70+5 pointers with PTE 79+?


----------



## joshua1729

Ram Agasthya said:


> How about for 70+5 pointers with PTE 79+?


Still slim for 190 cause you have a lot of 75+5 with PTE 79+ jumping ship to 190. And there aren't many 190s to go around


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> Ram Agasthya said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about for 70+5 pointers with PTE 79+?
> 
> 
> 
> Still slim for 190 cause you have a lot of 75+5 with PTE 79+ jumping ship to 190. And there aren't many 190s to go around
Click to expand...

But for 190 state may invite 70+5 before 75+5. So it's slim but shall be in corridor of uncertainty.


----------



## foxes

himsrj said:


> But for 190 state may invite 70+5 before 75+5. So it's slim but shall be in corridor of uncertainty.




It depends for which state. VIC may do as what you just said. However NSW will invite those with higher total points first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

himsrj said:


> But for 190 state may invite 70+5 before 75+5. So it's slim but shall be in corridor of uncertainty.


with VIC they consider other factors, such as CV and skills... so why not try to explore that corridor.


----------



## himsrj

foxes said:


> sahilchaudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Foxes.
> I think they also follow the same process. High points and earliest DOE first right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They have their own criteria:
> 
> _taken from NSW website_
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
> 3. English language ability
> 4. Skilled employment
> 
> Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.
> 
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants
Click to expand...

"Touché"


----------



## insider580

It seems 75+5 is the new 70+5 !!!


----------



## benisrael

insider580 said:


> It seems 75+5 is the new 70+5 !!!


lol you guys, stop scaring people!

I know many who have got invitations last year with just 55 + 5 for the same BA role.


----------



## himsrj

benisrael said:


> insider580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems 75+5 is the new 70+5 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol you guys, stop scaring people!
> 
> I know many who have got invitations last year with just 55 + 5 for the same BA role.
Click to expand...

+1 that 

But I still have not met this no's of BA which I have seen on EF. Once upon a time It used to be a specialized occupation.


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> +1 that
> 
> But I still have not met this no's of BA which I have seen on EF. Once upon a time It used to be a specialized occupation.


The way the RnR have been described for BAs as per ACT, is very vague and vast. With a bit of polishing, a lot of folks can be fit into this job code.


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> The way the RnR have been described for BAs as per ACT, is very vague and vast. With a bit of polishing, a lot of folks can be fit into this job code.


Yes, BA roles fit most people in support roles. Still, do you see any less number applying for Software Engineer? I don't think so.


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> lol you guys, stop scaring people!
> 
> I know many who have got invitations last year with just 55 + 5 for the same ba role.


45+5?


----------



## joshua1729

benisrael said:


> Yes, BA roles fit most people in support roles. Still, do you see any less number applying for Software Engineer? I don't think so.


Possibly people have got themselves assessed under 2 codes? Then they will go for whichever clicks.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Possibly people have got themselves assessed under 2 codes? Then they will go for whichever clicks.


only fraction go with two assessment, it ain't easy to be honest, what i observe, that more immigrants who wanted to go to AUS are now shifting to CA, even among members of whatsapp groups, AUS migration is hard nowadays... so we should anticipate fall in supply of high pointers too. Well having said that, with the number of invites DHA sends out, it will still be competitive.


----------



## joshua1729

Good luck to everyone waiting for their 189 invite.

If you get yours, congrats in advance and please do post your timelines and points as well for the benefit of others!


----------



## benisrael

andreyx108b said:


> 45+5?


Sarcasm?


----------



## benisrael

joshua1729 said:


> Possibly people have got themselves assessed under 2 codes? Then they will go for whichever clicks.


is that even possible to get yourself assessed under 2 different roles? (at the same time) 

Say for a BA, which other role do you think is possible to get a positive assessment?


----------



## himsrj

benisrael said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly people have got themselves assessed under 2 codes? Then they will go for whichever clicks.
> 
> 
> 
> is that even possible to get yourself assessed under 2 different roles? (at the same time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say for a BA, which other role do you think is possible to get a positive assessment?
Click to expand...

Sarcasm? 😀


----------



## benisrael

himsrj said:


> Sarcasm? 😀


lol definitely not. I just do not think it's something legal - I mean, what if the ACS authorities find out that you have manipulated your Roles and Responsibilities to fit the ANZSCO code?


----------



## foxes

benisrael said:


> is that even possible to get yourself assessed under 2 different roles? (at the same time)
> 
> Say for a BA, which other role do you think is possible to get a positive assessment?




With some touch in your RnR, you can get assessed as 2613 too. Not all, but some can.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

benisrael said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm? 😀
> 
> 
> 
> lol definitely not. I just do not think it's something legal - I mean, what if the ACS authorities find out that you have manipulated your Roles and Responsibilities to fit the ANZSCO code?
Click to expand...

Assessment threads but are full of such queries though. There are people who are neither ICT major/minor but want to know if can get assessed as BA. Most marketing specialists want to be assessed as BA.
And these are no estimates or trends 😀


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> Sarcasm?


well, yes, someone said got invited with 55+5... which i highly doubt... people with 80+ cant get an ita :eyebrows::confused2:


----------



## joshua1729

benisrael said:


> is that even possible to get yourself assessed under 2 different roles? (at the same time)
> 
> Say for a BA, which other role do you think is possible to get a positive assessment?


Yes it is possible. I personally know someone who got assessed as 261112 and as a system admin. He ended up applying for a 489 to SA via the other job code. 

Quite a few BAs can also get themselves assessed as a Management Consultant as well. And I know a few who are exploring that option.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Yes it is possible. I personally know someone who got assessed as 261112 and as a system admin. He ended up applying for a 489 to SA via the other job code.
> 
> Quite a few BAs can also get themselves assessed as a Management Consultant as well. And I know a few who are exploring that option.


It is a fine line to get assessed as both, but, if it is indeed your career to be between the two roles, then it fully OK.


----------



## LGM

Source~Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen - Iscah


SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

Hello All,
My roles and responsibilities are that of a Business Analyst cum Test Automation Engineer.
My education is BE (Computer Engineering)
Total Experience is 8.5 Years all in IT
I would like to know if I am eligible for assessment in ICT Business Analyst code or Systems Analyst code with my roles and responsibilities.
Since my education is BE Computer Engineering, will my selected SCO be suitable?


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

I would also like to know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst as the two ANZSCOs have identical job descriptions.


----------



## ajay_ghale

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> I would also like to know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst as the two ANZSCOs have identical job descriptions.


My wife submitted under System analyst code and her degree was BE CSE, she is expecting result this week, I will let you know if her degree is considered as ICT Major (I am guessing it will be).


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

What is her job profile?


ajay_ghale said:


> My wife submitted under System analyst code and her degree was BE CSE, she is expecting result this week, I will let you know if her degree is considered as ICT Major (I am guessing it will be).


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Guys who are you applying jb 2611 category seeing the long queue and few invites. Better to apply in 2613 which has 5000 invites vis a vis just 1400 in 2611

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> What is her job profile?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


She is consultant with experience in req gathering and then implementing the system.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> I would also like to know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst as the two ANZSCOs have identical job descriptions.


The job duties are different (depends on the case), but from the invitation point of view, no difference.


----------



## andreyx108b

LGM said:


> Source~Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen - Iscah
> 
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


it was pretty clear


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

andreyx108b said:


> The job duties are different (depends on the case), but from the invitation point of view, no difference.


I will be asking for the roles and responsibilities letter from my current organisation and will most likely get the roles for Business Analyst and Software Development Engineer in Test role. 
How likely am I to get my skills assessed for ICT Business Analyst as well as Software Engineer by ACS?
Is SDET profile suitable for Software Engineer as the job description matches the roles that I perform as SDET?


----------



## Abhi

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> I will be asking for the roles and responsibilities letter from my current organisation and will most likely get the roles for Business Analyst and Software Development Engineer in Test role.
> How likely am I to get my skills assessed for ICT Business Analyst as well as Software Engineer by ACS?
> Is SDET profile suitable for Software Engineer as the job description matches the roles that I perform as SDET?


Review ACS ANZSCO information booklet both for a ICT BA and Software Engineer to make that determination. You'll need to review the Roles and Responsibilities mentioned in the ACS document to come to a conclusion. 

If you feel SDET matches SW Engineer RnR go ahead and file an application. The assessor will review your application and if he's happy then voilà, else he will recommend which skill code your profession fits it. It's that simple and ACS assessors are pretty responsive in that matter. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

nabhilash said:


> Review ACS ANZSCO information booklet both for a ICT BA and Software Engineer to make that determination. You'll need to review the Roles and Responsibilities mentioned in the ACS document to come to a conclusion.
> 
> If you feel SDET matches SW Engineer RnR go ahead and file an application. The assessor will review your application and if he's happy then voilà, else he will recommend which skill code your profession fits it. It's that simple and ACS assessors are pretty responsive in that matter.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks nabhilash for the quick reply. I can see that you have applied as ICT Business Analyst and your spouse as Software Engineer. My case is also the same as I will be applying as ICT Business Analyst/Software Engineer and my spouse will be applying as ICT Business Analyst. Will the two profiles be in the same category and will I be able to claim 5 points for spouse skills assessment as well?


----------



## Abhi

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Thanks nabhilash for the quick reply. I can see that you have applied as ICT Business Analyst and your spouse as Software Engineer. My case is also the same as I will be applying as ICT Business Analyst/Software Engineer and my spouse will be applying as ICT Business Analyst. Will the two profiles be in the same category and will I be able to claim 5 points for spouse skills assessment as well?


Absolutely, both skills fall in the same list type - MLTSSL. Review DHA website on your eligibility to claim 5 points:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

After gathering all the necessary docs like PTE, ACS skills assesment both for yourself and your spouse, you can then take a call on who can be the primary or the dependent applicant in the EOI that you'll file later. Both combinations are possible, although SW engineers have an upper hand given their occupation ceiling is higher as compared to ICT BAs and SAs. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

nabhilash said:


> Absolutely, both skills fall in the same list type - MLTSSL. Review DHA website on your eligibility to claim 5 points:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx
> 
> After gathering all the necessary docs like PTE, ACS skills assesment both for yourself and your spouse, you can then take a call on who can be the primary or the dependent applicant in the EOI that you'll file later. Both combinations are possible, although SW engineers have an upper hand given their occupation ceiling is higher as compared to ICT BAs and SAs.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Well my wife's graduation is B.Tech in Biotechnology but she is working in IT since completing graduation and is working as a Business Analyst. I think this will result in work experience deduction by ACS as her education is not relevant to her experience. Hence I am planning to make myself as Primary applicant and her as secondary.


----------



## Abhi

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Well my wife's graduation is B.Tech in Biotechnology but she is working in IT since completing graduation and is working as a Business Analyst. I think this will result in work experience deduction by ACS as her education is not relevant to her experience. Hence I am planning to make myself as Primary applicant and her as secondary.


Yep worst case scenario = 6 years of deduction, best case = 4 years if you go via ACS RPL route. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

nabhilash said:


> Yep worst case scenario = 6 years of deduction, best case = 4 years if you go via ACS RPL route.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


What do you mean by ACS RPL route?
Is it something different from normal ACS skills assessment?


----------



## Abhi

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> What do you mean by ACS RPL route?
> Is it something different from normal ACS skills assessment?


Yes, if your Bachelors or Masters degree has insufficient ICT content then you apply via the ACS Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application type. It's different from the normal route, wherein you will need to submit project reports and fill up the RPL form as per ACSBOK guidelines. Review ACS skills assesment guideline doc for more info, if you haven't already done that. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Well my wife's graduation is B.Tech in Biotechnology but she is working in IT since completing graduation and is working as a Business Analyst. I think this will result in work experience deduction by ACS as her education is not relevant to her experience. Hence I am planning to make myself as Primary applicant and her as secondary.


Your wife's degree will most likely be deemed to be non-ICT and an RPL will have to be filed. Usually in such cases 6 years experience is deducted.


----------



## ajay_ghale

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Thanks nabhilash for the quick reply. I can see that you have applied as ICT Business Analyst and your spouse as Software Engineer. My case is also the same as I will be applying as ICT Business Analyst/Software Engineer and my spouse will be applying as ICT Business Analyst. Will the two profiles be in the same category and will I be able to claim 5 points for spouse skills assessment as well?



Hi Apoorva,

Got my wife's positive assessment today(46th day). Her BE in CSE was considered as ICT Major for System analyst code.

I myself is in SDET profile and got myself assessed under software engineer code.

Cheers.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Apoorva,
> 
> Got my wife's positive assessment today(46th day). Her BE in CSE was considered as ICT Major for System analyst code.
> 
> I myself is in SDET profile and got myself assessed under software engineer code.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations Ajay.

Well that is a relief for me as well hearing from someone in the same profile as me.


----------



## molaboy

can the statutory declaration for ACS RnR be done by one of your team members rather than your boss?


----------



## joshua1729

molaboy said:


> can the statutory declaration for ACS RnR be done by one of your team members rather than your boss?


It can, but it is preferable if it is written someone senior to you.


----------



## SunV

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> I would also like to know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst as the two ANZSCOs have identical job descriptions.


Hi Apporva, I am computer Science graduate and assessed as 261112 with major in computing and 2 year deduction so don't worry.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

joshua1729 said:


> Your wife's degree will most likely be deemed to be non-ICT and an RPL will have to be filed. Usually in such cases 6 years experience is deducted.


Let's suppose, her qualifications (Bachelor of Technology in Biotechnology) are considered as non-ICT.
If I do not file an RPL, will she not get a positive skills assessment based on her 8 years of work experience?
If she does not get a positive skills assessment, can I still claim 5 points for spouse considering she and I are applying in the same list type - MLTSSL?


----------



## ajay_ghale

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Let's suppose, her qualifications (Bachelor of Technology in Biotechnology) are considered as non-ICT.
> If I do not file an RPL, will she not get a positive skills assessment based on her 8 years of work experience?
> If she does not get a positive skills assessment, can I still claim 5 points for spouse considering she and I are applying in the same list type - MLTSSL?


1. I would suggest file for ACS assessment and let them decide if you need to apply for RPL. ACS will ask you to submit RPL.
2. You get point only if she gets a positive assessment - My friend in BE EEE got positive assessment after 6 years of deduction.

Explore this forum more (search is your best mate) and you will see what people have done. ACS related question can be posted on ACS threads and you will get a faster response.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

ajay_ghale said:


> 1. I would suggest file for ACS assessment and let them decide if you need to apply for RPL. ACS will ask you to submit RPL.
> 2. You get point only if she gets a positive assessment - My friend in BE EEE got positive assessment after 6 years of deduction.
> 
> Explore this forum more (search is your best mate) and you will see what people have done. ACS related question can be posted on ACS threads and you will get a faster response.


Thanks Ajay,

I think this is the best way to proceed.


----------



## andreyx108b

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi Apoorva,
> 
> Got my wife's positive assessment today(46th day). Her BE in CSE was considered as ICT Major for System analyst code.
> 
> I myself is in SDET profile and got myself assessed under software engineer code.
> 
> Cheers.


Whats your score now?


----------



## Bdj

Also new. Have done Eoi for 261111 business analyst 190 nsw and vic through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018. 
Points are
Age 15
Eng 20
Exp 15
Educ 15

State 5

Total 70.

Do you think I will get an invite? 

Got 2 years left until I turn 45.


----------



## ajay_ghale

andreyx108b said:


> Whats your score now?


My wife is appearing for PTE in the first week of August and I am entering 8 Year of Experience as well next week so I will be at 70.

Break up :

Mine = 261313 - 70 pts : 25 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10 (Eng) + 15 (Exp - next week) + 5 (spouse - next week)

Wifey's = 261112 65/75 : 25 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10/20 (English exam scheduled next week) + 10 (Experience) + 5 (Spouse)

Me/Wifey need to get 20 in PTE and we will be at 80/75 respectively. I think then we will have a chance for the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

ajay_ghale said:


> My wife is appearing for PTE in the first week of August and I am entering 8 Year of Experience as well next week so I will be at 70.
> 
> Break up :
> 
> Mine = 261313 - 70 pts : 25 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10 (Eng) + 15 (Exp - next week) + 5 (spouse - next week)
> 
> Wifey's = 261112 65/75 : 25 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10/20 (English exam scheduled next week) + 10 (Experience) + 5 (Spouse)
> 
> Me/Wifey need to get 20 in PTE and we will be at 80/75 respectively. I think then we will have a chance for the invite.


I think with NSW especially, you do.


----------



## ajay_ghale

andreyx108b said:


> I think with NSW especially, you do.


I do not want to go for state invite really. My company has an office in 4-5 different states in Australia and once I have a PR, there is a good chance I will get a job internally there. So i do not want to tie up myself to a state yet. Until I see results for next 2 rounds at least.


----------



## andreyx108b

ajay_ghale said:


> I do not want to go for state invite really. My company has an office in 4-5 different states in Australia and once I have a PR, there is a good chance I will get a job internally there. So i do not want to tie up myself to a state yet. Until I see results for next 2 rounds at least.


yes, next two rounds will show, but you always have a second option.


----------



## NB

ajay_ghale said:


> I do not want to go for state invite really. My company has an office in 4-5 different states in Australia and once I have a PR, there is a good chance I will get a job internally there. So i do not want to tie up myself to a state yet. Until I see results for next 2 rounds at least.


Don’t listen to him
He will only confuse you and take you down a path best avoided

Ask Tony or look for his posts and decide
For more general credible information visit Iscah website 

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

ajay_ghale said:


> I do not want to go for state invite really. My company has an office in 4-5 different states in Australia and once I have a PR, there is a good chance I will get a job internally there. So i do not want to tie up myself to a state yet. Until I see results for next 2 rounds at least.


If you land an 80, you will definitely get a 189 invite very soon after hitting that score if not immediately. 

However at 75, then you might want to give 190 a go, if the current trend doesn't change.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> If you land an 80, you will definitely get a 189 invite very soon after hitting that score if not immediately.
> 
> However at 75, then you might want to give 190 a go, if the current trend doesn't change.


Second that.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Don’t listen to him
> He will only confuse you and take you down a path best avoided
> 
> Ask Tony or look for his posts and decide
> For more general credible information visit Iscah website
> 
> Cheers


I think this post says it all. :clap2:


----------



## ajay_ghale

Thank you guys for your inputs. I will definitely take into account these advices before I make my decision about 189/190 and will keep you all posted.


----------



## Karthik.

Hi, Submitted ACS for my wife and me on June 22, still awaiting results
Might get to 75 for Systems Analyst

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale

Karthik. said:


> Hi, Submitted ACS for my wife and me on June 22, still awaiting results
> Might get to 75 for Systems Analyst
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You should get results in about 2 weeks.
Best wishes.

Cheers.


----------



## Karthik.

ajay_ghale said:


> You should get results in about 2 weeks.
> Best wishes.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Bdj said:


> Also new. Have done Eoi for 261111 business analyst 190 nsw and vic through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018.
> Points are
> Age 15
> Eng 20
> Exp 15
> Educ 15
> 
> State 5
> 
> Total 70.
> 
> Do you think I will get an invite?
> 
> Got 2 years left until I turn 45.


Sorry to be the one to break it to you. But given how things stand for 65 points in 189, it is not possible to get an invite.

I would imagine 190 would be equally hard. While there might be a chance, it would be rather slim, and no one can predict how 190 will go. It is left to the discretion of the state


----------



## benisrael

Bdj said:


> Also new. Have done Eoi for 261111 business analyst 190 nsw and vic through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018.
> Points are
> Age 15
> Eng 20
> Exp 15
> Educ 15
> 
> State 5
> 
> Total 70.
> 
> Do you think I will get an invite?
> 
> Got 2 years left until I turn 45.


Some states value experience, so you don't know. You might land 190 - give a try.


----------



## andreyx108b

benisrael said:


> Some states value experience, so you don't know. You might land 190 - give a try.


well, thats VIC exclusive. However, with SC189 running slow, states will be flooded, so my logic suggest they would look at points when sending an invite for state sponsorship


----------



## Abhi

ajay_ghale said:


> 1. I would suggest file for ACS assessment and let them decide if you need to apply for RPL. ACS will ask you to submit RPL.
> 2. You get point only if she gets a positive assessment - My friend in BE EEE got positive assessment after 6 years of deduction.
> 
> Explore this forum more (search is your best mate) and you will see what people have done. ACS related question can be posted on ACS threads and you will get a faster response.


1. Would potentially push back the ACS review process by couple of weeks. No harm in doing that, but why take the risk. Review the ACS guidelines and submit the needed documents to start off, be it RPL or normal skill assesment application..you'll be able to take the call. 

2. I got 6 years deducted for my RPL (Industrial Engg, Masters IB), whereas my wife's RPL application fetched 4 year deduction and she is BE in Electronics and Instrumentation. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nabhilash said:


> 1. Would potentially push back the ACS review process by couple of weeks. No harm in doing that, but why take the risk. Review the ACS guidelines and submit the needed documents to start off, be it RPL or normal skill assesment application..you'll be able to take the call.
> 
> 2. I got 6 years deducted for my RPL (Industrial Engg, Masters IB), whereas my wife's RPL application fetched 4 year deduction and she is BE in Electronics and Instrumentation.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


i guess that's depend on ICT content or no? re-point 2.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

nabhilash said:


> 1. Would potentially push back the ACS review process by couple of weeks. No harm in doing that, but why take the risk. Review the ACS guidelines and submit the needed documents to start off, be it RPL or normal skill assesment application..you'll be able to take the call.
> 
> 2. I got 6 years deducted for my RPL (Industrial Engg, Masters IB), whereas my wife's RPL application fetched 4 year deduction and she is BE in Electronics and Instrumentation.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


How do I confirm whether B.Tech in Biotechnology is ICT minor or non ICT ? My wife had some subjects from Computer science in her course. In the ANZSCO job description there is a list of closely related subjects linked to the job title. Should I match these subjects with the subjects taught in Biotechnology course and calculate whether they are equivalent for 65% or more?
Has anyone been assessed with ACS while having the same degree (B.Tech in Biotechnology)?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> How do I confirm whether B.Tech in Biotechnology is ICT minor or non ICT ? My wife had some subjects from Computer science in her course. In the ANZSCO job description there is a list of closely related subjects linked to the job title. Should I match these subjects with the subjects taught in Biotechnology course and calculate whether they are equivalent for 65% or more?
> Has anyone been assessed with ACS while having the same degree (B.Tech in Biotechnology)?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


yes, try to assess yourself, and search the forum for other who had same degree, what outcome did they achieve.


----------



## joshua1729

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> How do I confirm whether B.Tech in Biotechnology is ICT minor or non ICT ? My wife had some subjects from Computer science in her course. In the ANZSCO job description there is a list of closely related subjects linked to the job title. Should I match these subjects with the subjects taught in Biotechnology course and calculate whether they are equivalent for 65% or more?
> Has anyone been assessed with ACS while having the same degree (B.Tech in Biotechnology)?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It will be most likely assessed as non-ICT.

Streams like Computer Science / Information Science get assessed as ICT Major (personal and first degree known instances)

Streams like Electronics and communication / Telecommunication get assessed as ICT Minor

Others like Mechanical / Industrial / Civil etc are assessed as non-ICT. 

The subjects that you probably are referring to are usually taught in first year for all engineering streams so that will not be enough to differentiate and classify the stream as ICT minor, else every engineering degree would be ICT minor.


----------



## saurabhpluto

I applied in BA. My wife is an HR that is present in 190 skilled list.

Can I take partner skill points even with different job category but same list?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

saurabhpluto said:


> I applied in BA. My wife is an HR that is present in 190 skilled list.
> 
> Can I take partner skill points even with different job category but same list?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes. But you will only be applicable for partner points in 190 and not 189.


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> I applied in BA. My wife is an HR that is present in 190 skilled list.
> 
> Can I take partner skill points even with different job category but same list?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


it has to be the same.


----------



## pravincv

andreyx108b said:


> it has to be the same.


This is bad advice. 190 visa can have spouse on either MLTSSL or STSOL as long as both of them are in the 190 list


----------



## saurabhpluto

pravincv said:


> This is bad advice. 190 visa can have spouse on either MLTSSL or STSOL as long as both of them are in the 190 list


Are you sure on this?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pravincv said:


> This is bad advice. 190 visa can have spouse on either MLTSSL or STSOL as long as both of them are in the 190 list


lets begin from the basics, what is sc190 list?


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> Are you sure on this?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The requirement is that both anzscos are present on the same list, i.e. MLTSSL or STSOL. 

So say, 261313 and 261111 both on the same list, so you can claim 5 points for partner, but it happens that NSW has both in their NSW demand list, so, you can on top claim 5 points for State Sponsorship.


----------



## NB

pravincv said:


> This is bad advice. 190 visa can have spouse on either MLTSSL or STSOL as long as both of them are in the 190 list


You are correct

When applying for 190 , spouse can be in either

Cheers


----------



## pravincv

andreyx108b said:


> The requirement is that both anzscos are present on the same list, i.e. MLTSSL or STSOL.
> 
> So say, 261313 and 261111 both on the same list, so you can claim 5 points for partner, but it happens that NSW has both in their NSW demand list, so, you can on top claim 5 points for State Sponsorship.



Please show me a govt published statement where they mention this exact line about MLTSSL and STSOL. You won't find any because there is none. The home affairs site is very clear. It says, to find out what your eligibility is, look at the combined list. If your and your spouse's occupations both show up as eligible for 190, then you both are eligible and can claim points.
Now it's a different matter that NSW doesn't invite many STSOL folks, but that doesn't matter. The 190 program application eligibility is decided by DHA. It's only the invitation criteria that's determined by the state govt. If the partner is not in the NSW list, obviously they can't be the primary applicant. But it's not relevant because the partner by definition is not the primary applicant.


----------



## andreyx108b

pravincv said:


> Please show me a govt published statement where they mention this exact line about MLTSSL and STSOL. You won't find any because there is none. The home affairs site is very clear. It says, to find out what your eligibility is, look at the combined list. If your and your spouse's occupations both show up in the 190 list, then you both are eligible and can claim points.
> Now it's a different matter that NSW doesn't invite many STSOL folks, but that doesn't matter. The 190 program application eligibility is decided by DHA. It's only the invitation criteria that's determined by the state govt. If the partner is not in the NSW list, obviously they can't be the primary applicant. But it's not relevant because the partner by definition is not the primary applicant.




Can you show me what is sc190 list? 

Can you show me the govt source showing the opposite and in support of your statement? 

Just so i learn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

The conditions are very clear: 

had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


And it has been so for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

I would like to see where the exception is recognized by the government, i never came according it. I want to learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

andreyx108b said:


> Can you show me what is sc190 list?
> 
> Can you show me the govt source showing the opposite and in support of your statement?
> 
> Just so i learn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl 
This is the list which tells you which visa you are eligible for. 

You can see that 189 is purely MLTSSL.
190 is all MLTSSL AND a chosen few STSOL.
Thus if your partner cannot independently apply for 190,you can't claim partner points if you are a primary applicant


----------



## saurabhpluto

andreyx108b said:


> The conditions are very clear:
> 
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> 
> And it has been so for years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was source of my doubt. It mentions list and medium and short term both are different lists.

Confused

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pravincv said:


> Here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> This is the list which tells you which visa you are eligible for.
> 
> You can see that 189 is purely MLTSSL.
> 190 is all MLTSSL AND a chosen few STSOL.
> Thus if your partner cannot independently apply for 190,you can't claim partner points if you are a primary applicant


You are confusing things. There is no SC190 list, there is states in demand occupations which can come from both. 

I will ask you that way, can you point me to a single case who has done so on the forum? 

You see, States can select from both lists, but, as a matter of fact the anzscos will remain in different lists and points can't be claimed, that's at least can be verified by searching the forum. 

I am not saying you are wrong, i am trying to see if anything has changed and i've missed it.


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> This was source of my doubt. It mentions list and medium and short term both are different lists.
> 
> Confused
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You see, we are not MARA agents we say what we have learned from the forum, and the it always been that way:
- you can claim partners point if both are in SOL, but you can't claim if one is SOL and the other CSOL. 

I doubt it has changed. However, i might be wrong, but without evidence i am not buying it.


----------



## pravincv

Ok, here's a counterfactual. Look up Corporate General Manager in the combined list. It's classified as MLTSSL, but not eligible for 189. It's eligible for only 186 and 407. So if you are ICT BA and your spouse is assessed as Corporate General Manager which is an Mltssl occupation, you CANNOT claim partner points for 189. Which clearly violates the assertion that you can claim partner points as long as it is MLTSSL.
MLTSSL and STsol are just ways of classifying job codes.but to know which visa applies you MUST consult the only single source of truth: the combined list.
Even skillselect gives you a hint. If you are Corporate gen Manager, you can't apply for 189 eoi. It won't allow you even though it's MLTSSL. On the other hand for skillselect application for 190, you can combine any 2 jobcodes that are allowed in 190


----------



## pravincv

andreyx108b said:


> You are confusing things. There is no SC190 list, there is states in demand occupations which can come from both.
> 
> I will ask you that way, can you point me to a single case who has done so on the forum?
> 
> You see, States can select from both lists, but, as a matter of fact the anzscos will remain in different lists and points can't be claimed, that's at least can be verified by searching the forum.
> 
> I am not saying you are wrong, i am trying to see if anything has changed and i've missed it.


I can't recall details,.at least two people have been invited and nominated by NSW with STSOL and Mltssl combined. Ones an Indian ICT BA, the other was a fitter from vietnam- you can search.


----------



## Harini227

Hubby has submitted ACS via RPL route on Jul 8th on 261112 code. We are hoping to get the results by this time next month. He would be deducted 6 years from his total work exp as he holds a non ICT degree. he would be completing 11yrs of total exp on Sep 11th 2018. I have two queries(related)

1. Should we wait until Sept 11th for us to submit EOI with 75 points (Age:30; Qual: 15; work exp: 10; PTE -20) or should we submit EOI as soon as we get ACS result with 70 points (same as above except work exp : 5pts). 

Correct me if I am wrong - EOI points increase as the experience cut-off and decreases with age cut-off automatically. But does this auto change affect DOE.


----------



## andreyx108b

pravincv said:


> Ok, here's a counterfactual. Look up Corporate General Manager in the combined list. It's classified as MLTSSL, but not eligible for 189. It's eligible for only 186 and 407. So if you are ICT BA and your spouse is assessed as Corporate General Manager which is an Mltssl occupation, you CANNOT claim partner points for 189. Which clearly violates the assertion that you can claim partner points as long as it is MLTSSL.
> MLTSSL and STsol are just ways of classifying job codes.but to know which visa applies you MUST consult the only single source of truth: the combined list.
> Even skillselect gives you a hint. If you are Corporate gen Manager, you can't apply for 189 eoi. It won't allow you even though it's MLTSSL. On the other hand for skillselect application for 190, you can combine any 2 jobcodes that are allowed in 190


I respect what you say, but i will stick to what i know and what DHA site says.


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> I applied in BA. My wife is an HR that is present in 190 skilled list.
> 
> Can I take partner skill points even with different job category but same list?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It is easy to resolve, e-mail NSW and ask them, they would clear any doubts. Share with us too please.


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Hubby has submitted ACS via RPL route on Jul 8th on 261112 code. We are hoping to get the results by this time next month. He would be deducted 6 years from his total work exp as he holds a non ICT degree. he would be completing 11yrs of total exp on Sep 11th 2018. I have two queries(related)
> 
> 1. Should we wait until Sept 11th for us to submit EOI with 75 points (Age:30; Qual: 15; work exp: 10; PTE -20) or should we submit EOI as soon as we get ACS result with 70 points (same as above except work exp : 5pts).
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong - EOI points increase as the experience cut-off and decreases with age cut-off automatically. But does this auto change affect DOE.


File for 3 EOIs. 189, 190 vic and 190 NSW. you might get lucky you never know. If you don't you can withdraw those 3 EOIs and re-file new ones post points change. If you do this, remember to remove the old EOIs as duplicate EOI is a no-no. 

Why remove and refile? it resets the 2 year validity on your EOI.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Ok I am back with a first degree connection also on the discord group who was granted a 190 VIC visa. He is a marketing specialist and his wife is a BA. His wife obtained partner points for 190.
> 
> Guess this case is closed?
> 
> EDIT: got the job codes reversed.




I would still stick to official source, the above goes against logic portrayed above, marketing specialists are not sponsored by vic. 

I will email mara agent myself and lets wait for nsw to clarify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

andreyx108b said:


> I would still stick to official source, the above goes against logic portrayed above, marketing specialists are not sponsored by vic.
> 
> I will email mara agent myself and lets wait for nsw to clarify
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are going to prove this theory on discord and once outcome comes then will publish here. We found the way how to prove it.


----------



## saurabhpluto

pravincv said:


> Ok, here's a counterfactual. Look up Corporate General Manager in the combined list. It's classified as MLTSSL, but not eligible for 189. It's eligible for only 186 and 407. So if you are ICT BA and your spouse is assessed as Corporate General Manager which is an Mltssl occupation, you CANNOT claim partner points for 189. Which clearly violates the assertion that you can claim partner points as long as it is MLTSSL.
> MLTSSL and STsol are just ways of classifying job codes.but to know which visa applies you MUST consult the only single source of truth: the combined list.
> Even skillselect gives you a hint. If you are Corporate gen Manager, you can't apply for 189 eoi. It won't allow you even though it's MLTSSL. On the other hand for skillselect application for 190, you can combine any 2 jobcodes that are allowed in 190


Sir,

Please share your two cents.

I have applied in BA that is in medium term.

Planning for partner skill in HR manager which is in short term.

Can I get partner points?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv

saurabhpluto said:


> Sir,
> 
> Please share your two cents.
> 
> I have applied in BA that is in medium term.
> 
> Planning for partner skill in HR manager which is in short term.
> 
> Can I get partner points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I am not a MARA agent, just a regular applicant.
Here's what the combined list says:

Human Resource Manager	132311	STSOL	190, 407, 489 (S/T), TSS (S)

If you think this statement above is up to interpretation, then I am nobody to comment authoritatively. But personally it makes sense to me.

If it helps, Tony from iscah had commented on the same thing a few months ago. You could search for it.


----------



## SunV

*SPouse points*

Below screenshot is the points for primary applicant BA 261111 and spouse as HR manager 132311.

189 no points added and for 190 5 points added for spouse and 5 points for state sponsorship.


Our theory is proved now so no more questions.


----------



## pravincv

SunV said:


> Below screenshot is the points for primary applicant BA 261111 and spouse as HR manager 132311.



It's not skillselect that some people are worried about. They are worried that the DHA will not approve even if skillselect allows it. The proof of the pudding is in real people having successfully granted a PR after the Advent of MLTSSL and STSOL.
The DHA has certainly been unnecessarily sloppy in wording their intent


----------



## himsrj

SunV said:


> Below screenshot is the points for primary applicant BA 261111 and spouse as HR manager 132311.


One gets 5 + points of class 190 for spouse against this argument. 
Does that mean state nomination is given on "weightage of points" for nsw/Vic???
In certain culutre spouses can be 1+ so can we like get more 5+5+ points ??

**Post does not mean to hurt sentiment of any ethnic group just an example.


----------



## SunV

pravincv said:


> It's not skillselect that some people are worried about. They are worried that the DHA will not approve even if skillselect allows it. The proof of the pudding is in real people having successfully granted a PR after the Advent of MLTSSL and STSOL.
> The DHA has certainly been unnecessarily sloppy in wording their intent



I don't know what I reply to you, 

we already said some one got grant and he is on discord still you need proof.

We said its possible and provided screenshot still you are not agreeing.

I/We can't do much.

Now I am thinking why I am here better to keep my mouth shut instead of helping others or simply ignore these comments.


----------



## SunV

himsrj said:


> One gets 5 + points of class 190 for spouse against this argument.
> Does that mean state nomination is given on "weightage of points" for nsw/Vic???
> In certain culutre spouses can be 1+ so can we like get more 5+5+ points ??
> 
> **Post does not mean to hurt sentiment of any ethnic group just an example.


At some point of time NSW give weightage to total number of points.

*Selection process*
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
*Australian Department of Home Affairs points score*
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


otherwise NSW doesn't publish this info.


----------



## pravincv

SunV said:


> I don't know what I reply to you,
> 
> we already said some one got grant and he is on discord still you need proof.
> 
> We said its possible and provided screenshot still you are not agreeing.
> 
> I/We can't do much.
> 
> Now I am thinking why I am here better to keep my mouth shut instead of helping others or simply ignore these comments.



Well, I am already in the camp which is confident that it's not a problem. My signature indicates that- I had to ditch my 189 hopes and go for spouse points from STSOL. 


There was no need to do a dummy skillselect entry, I have a real live one.


----------



## SunV

pravincv said:


> Well, I am already in the camp which is confident that it's not a problem. My signature indicates that- I had to ditch my 189 hopes and go for spouse points from STSOL.
> 
> 
> There was no need to do a dummy skillselect entry, I have a real live one.



I can see you are on discord have not read someone real example replied that he got the grant. 

Atleast with dummy entry I am making sure it wont impact anyone.

What else you want?


----------



## pravincv

SunV said:


> Atleast with dummy entry I am making sure it wont impact anyone.
> 
> What else you want?


Relax. I don't "want" anything. I have been trying say that it's not a problem and perfectly ok to claim spouse points . But people are still worried *shrug* . I am.not


----------



## pravincv

SunV said:


> Atleast with dummy entry I am making sure it wont impact anyone.
> 
> What else you want?


Relax. I don't "want" anything. I have been trying say that it's not a problem and perfectly ok to claim spouse points . But people are still worried *shrug* . I am not


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> I would still stick to official source, the above goes against logic portrayed above, marketing specialists are not sponsored by vic.
> 
> I will email mara agent myself and lets wait for nsw to clarify
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, sure, additional data points / confirmation will do no harm. But fact of the matter is they have got their VIC 190 grant with the two job codes specified.


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Well, sure, additional data points / confirmation will do no harm. But fact of the matter is they have got their VIC 190 grant with the two job codes specified.


You see, I prefer to trust either regulation on official web-site (DHA), or someone who is certified to provide such comments (MARA) or precedents occurred multiply times and reported on the forum/tracker (where we can track back the discussion). 

1. The DHA web-site states that:



> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


2. MARA agent i will reach out and check. 

3. I was not able to identify by searching forums/tracker a single case like that. I am not saying they don't exists, i can't locate them. 

What would you trust discord or the above three sources? I select the above three sources. 

Once a person get refused because of the misleading information, none on this forum will suffer, but the life of that person will be broken.


----------



## molaboy

question, I have around 5 years that are more than 10 years ago, should I include them in my EOI? I have them before but i removed it since it said only in the last 10 years.


all related to my code and were assessed by ACS.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> question, I have around 5 years that are more than 10 years ago, should I include them in my EOI? I have them before but i removed it since it said only in the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> all related to my code and were assessed by ACS.


As per the rule: You can only claim skilled employment if: in the 10 years before you are invited to apply you completed at least 20 hours of paid work per week - i would not list it in the EOI, but, will add in the form 80/1221 and the other form where it is required.


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> You see, I prefer to trust either regulation on official web-site (DHA), or someone who is certified to provide such comments (MARA) or precedents occurred multiply times and reported on the forum/tracker (where we can track back the discussion).
> 
> 1. The DHA web-site states that:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. MARA agent i will reach out and check.
> 
> 3. I was not able to identify by searching forums/tracker a single case like that. I am not saying they don't exists, i can't locate them.
> 
> What would you trust discord or the above three sources? I select the above three sources.
> 
> Once a person get refused because of the misleading information, none on this forum will suffer, but the life of that person will be broken.


Well I'd trust the person from whom I've heard the information first hand. It is not secondary information that I'm talking about (someone saying I know a friend who got it). This is direct from someone who actually got a grant, why would someone lie about how she got the grant ? 

Additionally, SunV has posted an image where he has tried the jobcode in question and DIPB has calculated the points accordingly. (it is a few pages behind)


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> Well I'd trust the person from whom I've heard the information first hand. It is not secondary information that I'm talking about (someone saying I know a friend who got it). This is direct from someone who actually got a grant, why would someone lie about how she got the grant ?
> 
> Additionally, SunV has posted an image where he has tried the jobcode in question and DIPB has calculated the points accordingly. (it is a few pages behind)


How many members have claimed partners points on this forum? Thousands, how did they claim points? As per below:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx 

Now, this official documentation being undermined based on a SINGLE case found somewhere in the messenger, without verifiable additional evidence on this forum (as i said, happy to see the case, but after spending hour searching, couldn't locate anything) 

I will leave it with you, on my side, i will verify once again and wait for NSW response.


----------



## molaboy

can we apply meds and pcc before the invite? in case i want to go back to manila and wait it there?


----------



## joshua1729

molaboy said:


> can we apply meds and pcc before the invite? in case i want to go back to manila and wait it there?


You can. But it is generally not advisable as your IED (Initial Entry Date) is usually 1 year from the date of issue of medicals / pcc. This would leave you with little room to plan your travel if you get an invite, and subsequently a grant.

IED waivers are known to happen, but then it is just additional process


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> You can. But it is generally not advisable as your IED (Initial Entry Date) is usually 1 year from the date of issue of medicals / pcc. This would leave you with little room to plan your travel if you get an invite, and subsequently a grant.
> 
> IED waivers are known to happen, but then it is just additional process


if one is sure of an invite, say in 2 rounds, then i would suggest to get both done and lodge a full application.


----------



## dipin3749

andreyx108b said:


> if one is sure of an invite, say in 2 rounds, then i would suggest to get both done and lodge a full application.


 With current trends, can anyone really be sure that they will get an invite in the next 2 rounds??!! :eyebrows:


----------



## andreyx108b

dipin3749 said:


> With current trends, can anyone really be sure that they will get an invite in the next 2 rounds??!! :eyebrows:




If you have 85 and 26131* i would say yes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

andreyx108b said:


> If you have 85 and 26131* i would say yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha


----------



## benisrael

This is turning out to be a depressing thread. 

Should we request the mods to close? lol


----------



## dipin3749

andreyx108b said:


> If you have 85 and 26131* i would say yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that... I had some family issue because of which I could not start my EOI last year and had to wait for this year to start my process, thinking that just like last year 75 points for 189 would be a safe bet and a speedy process but this just shows how much difference an year can make. Now everything is unclear until we have the Aug 11 round. I'm pinning all my hopes in Vic 190 but that too looks like unlikely in at least the near future.


----------



## Karthik.

Hi,

I was hoping to receive a positive ACS result for my wife, but it turned out to be a big disappointment. ACS has recommended to do a RPL after 45 days of waiting. She has Bachelor of Science degree with computer subjects in the final year.

Please can anyone advice if a professional help is required to do RPL...any tips/pointers...is it really tough..

I am still awaiting my ACS results, I was hoping to submit Systems Analyst with 75 points this month..

Regards

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

261112 with 75+5 points has received NSW nomination today. EOI submitted on 17/07/2018. 
Age - 25 
Language - 20
Exp - 15
Edu - 15


----------



## saurabhpluto

Nsw or Vic?


joshua1729 said:


> 261112 with 75+5 points has received NSW nomination today. EOI submitted on 17/07/2018.
> Age - 25
> Language - 20
> Exp - 15
> Edu - 15


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

saurabhpluto said:


> Nsw or Vic?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


take a wild guess... or even an educated one


----------



## saurabhpluto

As per the discord group I believe he said vic


joshua1729 said:


> take a wild guess... or even an educated one


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

saurabhpluto said:


> As per the discord group I believe he said vic
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Nope. NSW. I'd post a screenshot of the message, but I'm lazy.


----------



## dipin3749

joshua1729 said:


> Nope. NSW. I'd post a screenshot of the message, but I'm lazy.


Finally a ray of hope for me. Sitting on 75+5 since May.


----------



## saurabhpluto

If you don't have Ray hope then it is shocking for me

At 70 I am expecting invite in SC 189 in another 3 rounds.


dipin3749 said:


> Finally a ray of hope for me. Sitting on 75+5 since May.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749

saurabhpluto said:


> If you don't have Ray hope then it is shocking for me
> 
> At 70 I am expecting invite in SC 189 in another 3 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I guess I am not as optimistic as you. 

Anyways if you are confident about getting an invite with 70 in the next 3 months so I too can be hopeful of getting an 189 in upcoming invitation rounds. Fingers crossed 🤞🏻


----------



## dipin3749

So for State nomination, what is more important? The total points or any specific area which the state prioritizes? I've seen some info about this on the NSW and VIC's own website and it seems like it largely depends on the occupation and the language scores, but I would love to get more information on this. 
Following is my points breakdown:

ANZSCO code: 261111
Date of Effect* 03/05/2018 14:07:34
Age 30
English 20
Level of educational 15
Nomination 5
Experience 10
TOTAL 80


----------



## NB

dipin3749 said:


> So for State nomination, what is more important? The total points or any specific area which the state prioritizes? I've seen some info about this on the NSW and VIC's own website and it seems like it largely depends on the occupation and the language scores, but I would love to get more information on this.
> Following is my points breakdown:
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261111
> Date of Effect* 03/05/2018 14:07:34
> Age 30
> English 20
> Level of educational 15
> Nomination 5
> Experience 10
> TOTAL 80


The person who can break this code will become richer then Jeff Bezos in no time

Cheers


----------



## navi.iitd

*Information on Spouse Assessment*

Hello guys,

I want to apply for my spouse points, but I am very confused to apply for not. please advice.

Spouse Degree: Electronics & Commn: 2005
Work Exp: 2005 to 2011
2011 to 2012: Cant get letter.
IELTS: 8

Is Electronics considered as ICT Major?
If I apply for ACS assessment in same category as mine. Will ACS give positive assessment? ( she has same experience as mine BA). Please let me know if further information is required.

Regards,
Nav


----------



## Abhi

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping to receive a positive ACS result for my wife, but it turned out to be a big disappointment. ACS has recommended to do a RPL after 45 days of waiting. She has Bachelor of Science degree with computer subjects in the final year.
> 
> Please can anyone advice if a professional help is required to do RPL...any tips/pointers...is it really tough..
> 
> I am still awaiting my ACS results, I was hoping to submit Systems Analyst with 75 points this month..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


My question would be - why didn't you review the ACS skills assesment guideline doc prior to filing the application? It pretty clearly outlines if you qualify for the normal skills assessment or the RPL route.

Now since you can't rollback an assessors recommendation, I would suggest you go through ACS guideline cover to cover once more. You will need to submit all your supporting docs as you did earlier when filing the normal ACS application, in addition you'll need to write up an RPL report. You can download the form at their website.

There is a dedicated ACS - RPL thread in expat forum already, please search and find the required info. It's not rocket science! 

Cheers! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

navi.iitd said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to apply for my spouse points, but I am very confused to apply for not. please advice.
> 
> Spouse Degree: Electronics & Commn: 2005
> Work Exp: 2005 to 2011
> 2011 to 2012: Cant get letter.
> 
> 
> IELTS: 8
> 
> Is Electronics considered as ICT Major?
> If I apply for ACS assessment in same category as mine. Will ACS give positive assessment? ( she has same experience as mine BA). Please let me know if further information is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Nav


1/ What's her occupation? I gather she is a BA
2/ Can you get a SD if you're not able to get the reference letter?
3/ Electronics - is that a BE or BSc? 
4/ if you file all relevant docs and substantiate her experience as an ICT BA, then why not? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227

11th July 2018 Invitation round --> 2611 - 80 points 5/07/2018 6:10 PM

So what happens to the 75 pointers whose DOE is between Mar and July 5th.


----------



## Mitsi

Harini227 said:


> 11th July 2018 Invitation round --> 2611 - 80 points 5/07/2018 6:10 PM
> 
> So what happens to the 75 pointers whose DOE is between Mar and July 5th.


they are waiting in Queue... as systems picks highest pointers first


----------



## navi.iitd

1. She is BA
2. SD= Service description? Not so easy to get I think.
3. BE in Electronics

I will be applying, hopefully it will get through




nabhilash said:


> 1/ What's her occupation? I gather she is a BA
> 2/ Can you get a SD if you're not able to get the reference letter?
> 3/ Electronics - is that a BE or BSc?
> 4/ if you file all relevant docs and substantiate her experience as an ICT BA, then why not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

navi.iitd said:


> 1. She is BA
> 2. SD= Service description? Not so easy to get I think.
> 3. BE in Electronics
> 
> I will be applying, hopefully it will get through


2. Statutory Document or an affidavit signed by a work colleague. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## navi.iitd

Yeah tough to find that also. Nobody ready to help.



nabhilash said:


> 2. Statutory Document or an affidavit signed by a work colleague.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

the 11th falls on a Saturday, will it be announced earlier or later?


----------



## joshua1729

molaboy said:


> the 11th falls on a Saturday, will it be announced earlier or later?


I don't think it should matter. It is an automated job process from what I know.


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> the 11th falls on a Saturday, will it be announced earlier or later?


i reckon its automated system, it will just run...


----------



## andreyx108b

joshua1729 said:


> I don't think it should matter. It is an automated job process from what I know.


totally, i think it did few times fell on weekends... and it was ok.


----------



## molaboy

andreyx108b said:


> totally, i think it did few times fell on weekends... and it was ok.


okidokie sir. thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

molaboy said:


> okidokie sir. thanks


All the best!


----------



## vaibhav.dmg

Guys,

I need some help from the experts.

I have my ACS assessment +ve for 263212 but i recently came to know that this ANZSCO code is the unluckiest code in the market .

Now i am planning for re-assessment with ANZSCO 261112 as my R&R matches with the roles of this code.

Could any one please share the current trend for this code, what are the chances of ITA and also current waiting time for the ITA for 261112?

Below are my current details:

ANZSCO 263212
ACS Applied - 28/12/2017
ACS Result - 23/03/2018
PTE 70 - (L69/R71/S76/W65) - 29/07/2018
Total: 70 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Language: 10 State: 5

I am also planning my improve my PTE score.

Please guide.


----------



## insider580

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need some help from the experts.
> 
> I have my ACS assessment +ve for 263212 but i recently came to know that this ANZSCO code is the unluckiest code in the market .
> 
> Now i am planning for re-assessment with ANZSCO 261112 as my R&R matches with the roles of this code.
> 
> Could any one please share the current trend for this code, what are the chances of ITA and also current waiting time for the ITA for 261112?
> 
> Below are my current details:
> 
> ANZSCO 263212
> ACS Applied - 28/12/2017
> ACS Result - 23/03/2018
> PTE 70 - (L69/R71/S76/W65) - 29/07/2018
> Total: 70 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Language: 10 State: 5
> 
> I am also planning my improve my PTE score.
> 
> Please guide.


261112 is not very lucky either. Cutt-off is 80 points in 189. If you can get 75 somehow then you have very good chances in 189 (few months) and 190 (75+5).


----------



## sadafsheikh

Hi All,

I lodged for 189 and 190(NSW) under same EOI and a seperate EOI for 190 (VIC) for ANZSCO-261111 BA.

Here are my queries on which i request advice from seniors:

1. My preference is for NSW, so with my points how soon can i expect an invite either for 189 or 190
2. Should i consider splitting 189 & 190 (NSW) under seperate EOIs, considering that it will imapct my DOE.
3. Will a separate EOI for 190(VIC) impact my other EOI for NSW.(If i receive NSW or 189 invite first, then i will be withdrawing this EOI).


ANZSCO: 261111 Business Analyst
ACS outcome: +ve 
PTE (3): L90 R90 S82 W90 (28/07/2018) - 20 points
Age: 25 points
Edu: 15 points
Exp: 15 points

EOI 189: 75 points
DOE: 30/07/2018

EOI 190(NSW): 75+5 points
DOE: 30/07/2018

EOI 190(VIC): 75+5 points
DOE: 06/08/2018

ITA for either: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged for 189 and 190(NSW) under same EOI and a seperate EOI for 190 (VIC) for ANZSCO-261111 BA.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my queries on which i request advice from seniors:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My preference is for NSW, so with my points how soon can i expect an invite either for 189 or 190
> 
> 2. Should i consider splitting 189 & 190 (NSW) under seperate EOIs, considering that it will imapct my DOE.
> 
> 3. Will a separate EOI for 190(VIC) impact my other EOI for NSW.(If i receive NSW or 189 invite first, then i will be withdrawing this EOI).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 Business Analyst
> 
> ACS outcome: +ve
> 
> PTE (3): L90 R90 S82 W90 (28/07/2018) - 20 points
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> Edu: 15 points
> 
> Exp: 15 points
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189: 75 points
> 
> DOE: 30/07/2018
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 190(NSW): 75+5 points
> 
> DOE: 30/07/2018
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 190(VIC): 75+5 points
> 
> DOE: 06/08/2018
> 
> 
> 
> ITA for either: :fingerscrossed:




You hve a very good chance with NSW. State invitation is unpredictable. But you should get it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> 261112 is not very lucky either. Cutt-off is 80 points in 189. If you can get 75 somehow then you have very good chances in 189 (few months) and 190 (75+5).


agree, especially with NSW... but 80+5 be better.


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> I would still stick to official source, the above goes against logic portrayed above, marketing specialists are not sponsored by vic.
> 
> I will email mara agent myself and lets wait for nsw to clarify
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checking if you have any confirmation on this from your side?


----------



## Harini227

Hi anyone got invite in today's round for 2611... please share details with doe and points

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3

Hi, 
Guys, please update if you have received the invite for 261111. 
Looks like the 75 pointers have moved to April 03rd (latest). Will wait and watch. 
My DoE is 2nd July.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Guys any idea on the doe movement for 261111.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie

Hey guys,

Congrats for all BAs/SAs who received the invites!

I have 75 points with DOE of 21.06.2018, for 261111, but have not received an invite yet.

:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## saurabhpluto

Very less activity in this thread worries me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hello everyone 

Who all got invites. I am 75 from 17th July. Consultant pinged me that he will update tommorow in morning.
Very less 261111 reported on other threads. Is it worrisome?

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## bha517

*Got my Invite*

Hi All

I have received my invite.

ANZSCO:261111
DOE: 04/04/2018
Points:75

Congratulations to everyone invited!


----------



## Immigrantno1

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received my invite.
> 
> ANZSCO:261111
> DOE: 04/04/2018
> Points:75
> 
> Congratulations to everyone invited!


Many congratulations sir to you and family!!

Thanks for reporting!


----------



## Jeffie

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received my invite.
> 
> ANZSCO:261111
> DOE: 04/04/2018
> Points:75
> 
> Congratulations to everyone invited!


great news! congratulations mate!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kencsr

Congratulations to you! Dream becoming a reality :clap2:



bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received my invite.
> 
> ANZSCO:261111
> DOE: 04/04/2018
> Points:75
> 
> Congratulations to everyone invited!


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys any idea on the doe movement for 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Only DHA will know the answer, rest is just speculation. Pattern seems to be skewed for pro rata occupations. I think we need to wait for a few days for Iscah to publish their estimates. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

andreyx108b said:


> All good, stay in touch here, and let us know if you have any questions!
> 
> All the best!


Dear sir,

I have updated my details on myimmitracker. I found it quite interesting.
I have submitted date of effect as 28.07.18 with 75 points in 261111 and it says 31 application in front of you for this code and 370 total in front of you? What do myself conclude for that??

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## himsrj

Immigrantno1 said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I have updated my details on myimmitracker. I found it quite interesting.
> I have submitted date of effect as 28.07.18 with 75 points in 261111 and it says 31 application in front of you for this code and 370 total in front of you? What do myself conclude for that??
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


With 75 points you should not panic.


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> Congratulations to all who have obtained invites today ! If any 2611 would like to join the discord group, PM me.


Is this Discord Inc, gamers network?? 

Else anymore invites in your group of discords who withdraw their 189 EOI on 75 points and still get invite on same?? Correct me plz i might have misunderstood that??


----------



## insider580

How is life looking like for 70 pointers after today's round of invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b

bha517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received my invite.
> 
> ANZSCO:261111
> DOE: 04/04/2018
> Points:75
> 
> Congratulations to everyone invited!


Congrats!

Cutoff seemed to have moved to mid-end April or maybe even later... :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

nabhilash said:


> Only DHA will know the answer, rest is just speculation. Pattern seems to be skewed for pro rata occupations. I think we need to wait for a few days for Iscah to publish their estimates.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


totally agree DHA only knows how and when and who they will invite


----------



## himsrj

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Cutoff seemed to have moved to mid-end April or maybe even later...


What could be total 261111 invites, tracker says 15 so far. One cannot find much 261111 though??
80 all gone. So 75 should reach may?


----------



## Karthik.

261112 Systems Analyst
EOI DOE - 10 August 2018
Points 75
Is it possible to get an invite in 2-3 months

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

I assume there is less activity in this group. Less activity means less invites for 2611

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

I believe there should have been separate categories for Business and Systems Analyst, one require functional/domain knowledge and the other is completely technical knowledge.. clubbing this together is wrong in my opinion... If I am not wrong last year's cap was around 1500 for combined? It should've been 1500 each .


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

i can see in the immitracker that 75 pointers got cleared for March, any APRIL DOE invited?


----------



## AP SINGH

molaboy said:


> i can see in the immitracker that 75 pointers got cleared for March, any APRIL DOE invited?


Yes, 4th april also cleared


----------



## molaboy

AP SINGH said:


> Yes, 4th april also cleared


I hear APRIL, any MAY taker? hahaha


----------



## insider580

molaboy said:


> I hear APRIL, any MAY taker? hahaha


We have to be really happy how the DOE has moved for almost a month for this code. As per ISCAH, 75 pointers are cleared till 4th April. 

No one got invited who has DOE in May. With this trend, you must get invited within the next 2 rounds.


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> Yes the platform was developed for gamers, but communities across a plethora of domains have found a use case in adopting discord , like we have for 261111 / 12.


Do you guys use discordapp or Whatsapp for communication, is what my query is ??


----------



## himsrj

insider580 said:


> molaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear APRIL, any MAY taker? hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> We have to be really happy how the DOE has moved for almost a month for this code. As per ISCAH, 75 pointers are cleared till 4th April.
> 
> No one got invited who has DOE in May. With this trend, you must get invited within the next 2 rounds.
Click to expand...

It has moved to April and as per both leading portals 80 are clear now. But this code has so many applications but so few reported till now. 
total no's of invites?? What will you guys guess are?


----------



## insider580

himsrj said:


> Do you guys use discordapp or Whatsapp for communication, is what my query is ??


We use discordapp


----------



## Immigrantno1

Immigrantno1 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> All good, stay in touch here, and let us know if you have any questions!
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear sir,
> 
> I have updated my details on myimmitracker. I found it quite interesting.
> I have submitted date of effect as 28.07.18 with 75 points in 261111 and it says 31 application in front of you for this code and 370 total in front of you? What do myself conclude for that??
> 
> Thanks and Regards.
Click to expand...

Dear Sir 
Please help kindly.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> Do you guys use discordapp or Whatsapp for communication, is what my query is ??



We have a discord server for 2611 for folks at all stages of the PR process. And even post PR


----------



## manishx

insider580 said:


> No one got invited who has DOE in May.



I was invited on 25th May by NSW with DOE 22nd May, details in the signature. You meant 189 invites only right?


----------



## Immigrantno1

joshua1729 said:


> We have a discord server for 2611 for folks at all stages of the PR process. And even post PR


Dear Josh

I thought you two are talking about an WhatsApp group for immigration. Did not know about discordapp actually is a chat sever till today.
But I think much more information we can access here, with no offense to you. 
Are you also in Australia sir ??
Which is your visa subclass ??
Can you help me by understanding immitracker as it mentions 262 applicant in front of me and for my code + points only 1 person in front of me??


Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Immigrantno1

himsrj said:


> With 75 points you should not panic.


Thanks sir.

Yes I was much worried in tension after seeing yesterday's round and no information about 261111 here and wondered what my next step shall be. But there are seniors here on forum who help us out at all times.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> We have a discord server for 2611 for folks at all stages of the PR process. And even post PR


It has a ring to it.
Will let you know when I want in.
Speaking of, u and @sunv were first ones to guide me on EF.
Both cease to be visible from genreal threads now.


----------



## himsrj

Immigrantno1 said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> Yes I was much worried in tension after seeing yesterday's round and no information about 261111 here and wondered what my next step shall be. But there are seniors here on forum who help us out at all times.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Keep learning from seniors, but dont get caught up with immigration anxiety disorder.


----------



## andreyx108b

Immigrantno1 said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> Yes I was much worried in tension after seeing yesterday's round and no information about 261111 here and wondered what my next step shall be. But there are seniors here on forum who help us out at all times.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


you should be hopeful.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Insights on 261111 and predictions. 

Iscah please excuse.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> Insights on 261111 and predictions.
> 
> Iscah please excuse.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


hm...  what do you mean?


----------



## saurabhpluto

andreyx108b said:


> hm...  what do you mean?


For people like me 22/04/2018 with 70 pts when can we expect the invite in 189.

#iscah please excuse.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> For people like me 22/04/2018 with 70 pts when can we expect the invite in 189.
> 
> #iscah please excuse.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


the cutoff is at 75... and its a bit far from clearing... so hard to say


----------



## saurabhpluto

What is hard to say for you is easy to say for iscah


andreyx108b said:


> the cutoff is at 75... and its a bit far from clearing... so hard to say


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> What is hard to say for you is easy to say for iscah
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


i think you need to educate yourself a bit on how the system work. Unless you do it, there is nothing i can explain you


----------



## himsrj

Karthik. said:


> I believe there should have been separate categories for Business and Systems Analyst, one require functional/domain knowledge and the other is completely technical knowledge.. clubbing this together is wrong in my opinion... If I am not wrong last year's cap was around 1500 for combined? It should've been 1500 each .
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


ICT-BA does not have any technical knowledge you mean to say??


----------



## foxes

Immigrantno1 said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> Yes I was much worried in tension after seeing yesterday's round and no information about 261111 here and wondered what my next step shall be. But there are seniors here on forum who help us out at all times.
> 
> Thanks and Regards




Hi there! Yesterday was a good round for 2611. The cutoff date for 75 points moved from end of Feb to early Apr. Previously it only moved for couple of days. So cheer up!

If this trend continues, you can expect to be invited. Perhaps not in the coming round, but in the next 2-4 rounds. If you do not want to wait that long, then pursuing 190 is also an option.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

ICT BA doesn't require much oftechnical/systems knowledge, and I didn't say they don't have technical knowledge


himsrj said:


> ICT-BA does not have any technical knowledge you mean to say??


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Karthik. said:


> ICT BA doesn't require much oftechnical/systems knowledge, and I didn't say they don't have technical knowledge
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Frankly, BA is such a wide term, you can fit anything into it. 

I know many IT Architects under the BA role in many orgs.


----------



## Karthik.

benisrael said:


> Frankly, BA is such a wide term, you can fit anything into it.
> 
> I know many IT Architects under the BA role in many orgs.


In my opinion the roles require different skills and addresses different areas of business with some amount of overlap. It also matches the summary provided in ANSZCO document. This view could be completely different from others and I don't want to argue...

my point is more of having different ceilings with the same number so there will be more invites....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## W&J

Hi folks,

I'm feeling so desperate. Here is my details
ICT System Analyst: 261112
Points - Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:10, PTE:10, partner: 5 = 70
EOI 27 June 2018
I have logged EOI for 190 VIC and NSW but looking at immitracker data, I think the chance is so slim coz many 75 pointers also queue for 190.
Looking at other states but all of them require job offer for both 190 and 489. 

Do you guys see any other ways? Could you please advise? Thank you very much!


----------



## saurabhpluto

The way out is to wait and be patient. You have filed eoi just in June. People have been waiting for an year. Learn from them.


W&J said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm feeling so desperate. Here is my details
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> Points - Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:10, PTE:10, partner: 5 = 70
> EOI 27 June 2018
> I have logged EOI for 190 VIC and NSW but looking at immitracker data, I think the chance is so slim coz many 75 pointers also queue for 190.
> Looking at other states but all of them require job offer for both 190 and 489.
> 
> Do you guys see any other ways? Could you please advise? Thank you very much!


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## W&J

saurabhpluto said:


> The way out is to wait and be patient. You have filed eoi just in June. People have been waiting for an year. Learn from them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks Saura for your reply. Yes, I just want to check if there is any chance that I missed out. Coz from what I observed over the last few years, the point keeps increasing


----------



## andreyx108b

W&J said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm feeling so desperate. Here is my details
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> Points - Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:10, PTE:10, partner: 5 = 70
> EOI 27 June 2018
> I have logged EOI for 190 VIC and NSW but looking at immitracker data, I think the chance is so slim coz many 75 pointers also queue for 190.
> Looking at other states but all of them require job offer for both 190 and 489.
> 
> Do you guys see any other ways? Could you please advise? Thank you very much!


70+5 may well have a chance, if/when 75 clear out for sc189


----------



## andreyx108b

Karthik. said:


> ICT BA doesn't require much oftechnical/systems knowledge, and I didn't say they don't have technical knowledge
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


it depends really, my BA roles were quite technical in a way.


----------



## insider580

andreyx108b said:


> 70+5 may well have a chance, if/when 75 clear out for sc189


Correct. It all depends on the number of invites each round. If they continue to be same as we have seen on 11th Aug then 75 pointers will get cleared from 189. This also means that 70 pointers will be in the queue in 190 and have a chance to get invited by the state. 

Aus Immi is all based on assumptions and mine is one of them as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> Correct. It all depends on the number of invites each round. If they continue to be same as we have seen on 11th Aug then 75 pointers will get cleared from 189. This also means that 70 pointers will be in the queue in 190 and have a chance to get invited by the state.
> 
> Aus Immi is all based on assumptions and mine is one of them as well.


assumptions it is, however, even assumptions question if 75 will clear...


----------



## saurabhpluto

75 will easily get cleared assuming 100-140 invites per month. Which can definitely be the case of total invites are 2000-3000. And the 70 could also be cleared in December.


andreyx108b said:


> assumptions it is, however, even assumptions question if 75 will clear...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> 75 will easily get cleared assuming 100-140 invites per month. Which can definitely be the case of total invites are 2000-3000. And the 70 could also be cleared in December.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The quota for 26111* is 1574, in the first two rounds they invited between 150-300. 

As per tracker reported:

11th July 3 reported invited out of 14 actual invited
11th of August 20 reported invited *sample is about 10% meaning 200 invited or so in reality. 

The remaining number is, say, 1250 / 10 month = 125 a month as a maximum, which i doubt they will do... (assumption)

On top of that, knowing that the last time 70 pointers were invited in Feb 2018... and the backlog is about a year long... 

I would say, chances for 70 pointers are slim. However, lets see.


----------



## saurabhpluto

I don't know from where 200 has come up. I would rather wait for official nos. The only official no is 14 which is of July.

Just to correct you, 70 ones are waiting since sept 2017 and not Feb 2018.


andreyx108b said:


> The quota for 26111* is 1574, in the first two rounds they invited between 150-300.
> 
> As per tracker reported:
> 
> 11th July 3 reported invited out of 14 actual invited
> 11th of August 20 reported invited *sample is about 10% meaning 200 invited or so in reality.
> 
> The remaining number is, say, 1250 / 10 month = 125 a month as a maximum, which i doubt they will do... (assumption)
> 
> On top of that, knowing that the last time 70 pointers were invited in Feb 2018... and the backlog is about a year long...
> 
> I would say, chances for 70 pointers are slim. However, lets see.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> I don't know from where 200 has come up. I would rather wait for official nos. The only official no is 14 which is of July.
> 
> Just to correct you, 70 ones are waiting since sept 2017 and not Feb 2018.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Can you read this line again:



> 11th of August 20 reported invited *sample is about 10% meaning 200 invited or so in reality.


Shall i elaborate what 10% sample mean? I'll happily do.


----------



## saurabhpluto

I know what sample means. The only reference we have is that they invited 70 people per round last year till December 2017. I would refrain from your or iscah samples or analysis.


andreyx108b said:


> Can you read this line again:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall i elaborate what 10% sample mean? I'll happily do.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhpluto said:


> I know what sample means. The only reference we have is that they invited 70 people per round last year till December 2017. I would refrain from your or iscah samples or analysis.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


70 cutoff is till October 2017 AFAIK. Maybe i've missed something, where did december came from? Please share!

I am not relying on iscah, i am relying on the tracker and forum members here. 

The ~10% sample can be easily verified. For some ANZSCOs it can be even 20% sample.


----------



## joshua1729

W&J said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm feeling so desperate. Here is my details
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> Points - Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:10, PTE:10, partner: 5 = 70
> EOI 27 June 2018
> I have logged EOI for 190 VIC and NSW but looking at immitracker data, I think the chance is so slim coz many 75 pointers also queue for 190.
> Looking at other states but all of them require job offer for both 190 and 489.
> 
> Do you guys see any other ways? Could you please advise? Thank you very much!


Yes there is. If you want to do something other than hoping and praying, the simplest option is to increase your PTE score to +20. That 10 point boost will work wonders.


----------



## foxes

W&J said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm feeling so desperate. Here is my details
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> Points - Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:10, PTE:10, partner: 5 = 70
> EOI 27 June 2018
> I have logged EOI for 190 VIC and NSW but looking at immitracker data, I think the chance is so slim coz many 75 pointers also queue for 190.
> Looking at other states but all of them require job offer for both 190 and 489.
> 
> Do you guys see any other ways? Could you please advise? Thank you very much!


Can't agree more with Josh! I know some people who have maxed their points (with 20 for PTE) and stuck with 70 points like you. You, on the other hand, still have a chance to gain 10 more points from PTE. Don't give up, keep working on it!


----------



## benisrael

foxes said:


> Can't agree more with Josh! I know some people who have maxed their points (with 20 for PTE) and stuck with 70 points like you. You, on the other hand, still have a chance to gain 10 more points from PTE. Don't give up, keep working on it!


That is me, right here. 

The only option I have not tried to max my points is, getting married.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Lol good one. Assumption being your house category is in the list


benisrael said:


> That is me, right here.
> 
> The only option I have not tried to max my points is, getting married.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Really, sell your soul for 5 points? 

I didn't get the house category part, what is it? Is there any other way? lol



saurabhpluto said:


> Lol good one. Assumption being your house category is in the list
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Typo. Wanted to write spouse.


benisrael said:


> Really, sell your soul for 5 points?
> 
> I didn't get the house category part, what is it? Is there any other way? lol


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

Did you try CCL?


benisrael said:


> Really, sell your soul for 5 points?
> 
> I didn't get the house category part, what is it? Is there any other way? lol


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Everyone 
Visa processing time got an increase today for 189 on DHA website. Will same happen for 190.
Wanted to know some views on same.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## benisrael

I wish, but you need to travel to the land of Oz to write the exam.

Also, I understand from others that they take their time before giving you a date to sit for the exam.



Karthik. said:


> Did you try CCL?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

foxes said:


> Can't agree more with Josh! I know some people who have maxed their points (with 20 for PTE) and stuck with 70 points like you. You, on the other hand, still have a chance to gain 10 more points from PTE. Don't give up, keep working on it!


I am one of them...due to RPL application did not get any points for experience. Stuck at 70 points with 20 in PTE :-(

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

hk_BA said:


> I am one of them...due to RPL application did not get any points for experience. Stuck at 70 points with 20 in PTE :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter. Don't lose hope. 70 ones will get the invite by Jan 2019 for sure.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Visa processing time got an increase today for 189 on DHA website. Will same happen for 190.
> Wanted to know some views on same.
> 
> Thanks and Regards




For 190 it’s increased from 6-7 months to 6-8 months I think. Not as bad as 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minhnaht

saurabhpluto said:


> Doesn't matter. Don't lose hope. 70 ones will get the invite by Jan 2019 for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I also hope so. I get 70 (189) and 75 (190 nsw & vic) and very frustrated now  
It seems that 2611 is very tough to get invited for 190 now 

Saw your sentence, I am quite happy. But not sure how you can be "for sure" that invitation will come by Jan :-? Thanks anyway


----------



## Ram2409

minhnaht said:


> I also hope so. I get 70 (189) and 75 (190 nsw & vic) and very frustrated now
> It seems that 2611 is very tough to get invited for 190 now
> 
> Saw your sentence, I am quite happy. But not sure how you can be "for sure" that invitation will come by Jan :-? Thanks anyway


People with DOE of July report pre-invites yesterday/today. So there is light.


----------



## talk2alok

Ram2409 said:


> minhnaht said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hope so. I get 70 (189) and 75 (190 nsw & vic) and very frustrated now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that 2611 is very tough to get invited for 190 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your sentence, I am quite happy. But not sure how you can be "for sure" that invitation will come by Jan :-? Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with DOE of July report pre-invites yesterday/today. So there is light.
Click to expand...

That's an encouraging news ..does these people belong to 70+5 for 190 group?


----------



## insider580

Ram2409 said:


> People with DOE of July report pre-invites yesterday/today. So there is light.


Yeah, but I think they are mostly 75+5.

Did anyone with 70+5 also got invited?


----------



## Immigrantno1

insider580 said:


> Yeah, but I think they are mostly 75+5.
> 
> Did anyone with 70+5 also got invited?


Hi Sir 
Not yet. But as per last year trends we shall see big rounds in sep-nov in which 70 pointers get cleared for both 189-190.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## insider580

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Sir
> Not yet. But as per last year trends we shall see big rounds in sep-nov in which 70 pointers get cleared for both 189-190.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


There are no rounds for 190. The state always invites randomly. It used to be twice a week but its weekly now.


----------



## Immigrantno1

insider580 said:


> There are no rounds for 190. The state always invites randomly. It used to be twice a week but its weekly now.


Hi Sir 
But as 189 big rounds will happen as what happened last year clutter of 75-80 points will get cleared. Than states invites which are high in no from sep-feb. Will see 75 pointers in 190 getting cleared. 

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Utsav_

Immigrantno1 said:


> insider580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I think they are mostly 75+5.
> 
> Did anyone with 70+5 also got invited?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sir
> Not yet. But as per last year trends we shall see big rounds in sep-nov in which 70 pointers get cleared for both 189-190.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
Click to expand...

Was there any official information regarding big rounds? If Not then all we can do is wait 🤔. Good luck to everyone who are waiting.


----------



## insider580

Utsav_ said:


> Was there any official information regarding big rounds? If Not then all we can do is wait 🤔. Good luck to everyone who are waiting.


Nothing official. All assumptions !!


----------



## dafnigr8

hi,
Does anyone know if any 70 pointers ICT BAs got invited in 11 Aug 2018 round?

I believe some did! Did anyone else hear that? If so , how long back is the backlog now, last I knew was in Sep 2017.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Was that a joke. Please go through the immigration government website the last one invited was on 13/09/2017 with 70 points. From whom you heard that?


dafnigr8 said:


> hi,
> Does anyone know if any 70 pointers ICT BAs got invited in 11 Aug 2018 round?
> 
> I believe some did! Did anyone else hear that? If so , how long back is the backlog now, last I knew was in Sep 2017.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

saurabhpluto said:


> Was that a joke. Please go through the immigration government website the last one invited was on 13/09/2017 with 70 points. From whom you heard that?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think you both are talking about the same thing. He said Sept 2017 and you said 13/09/2017. 

Or am I missing something here?


----------



## talk2alok

As per Iscah, 11th aug round took 75 points tally (Visa 189) from 15th Feb to 4th Apr. If same trend continues till Nov there will hardly be any backlog of people with 75 points for 189. However things may still remain difficult for 70 pointers in 190 as many 75 points people will cancel there 190 EOI at very last moment.


----------



## insider2195

*Received nomination*



Ram2409 said:


> People with DOE of July report pre-invites yesterday/today. So there is light.


I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 17th Aug 2018, 75+5 points. I got email to submit nomination for NSW on 23rd Aug. I submitted the documents and made payment today.


----------



## SG

insider2195 said:


> I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 17th Aug 2018, 75+5 points. I got email to submit nomination for NSW on 23rd Aug. I submitted the documents and made payment today.


Good Luck insider2195


----------



## saurabhpluto

26/02/2018 to 04/04/2018 to be precise.


talk2alok said:


> As per Iscah, 11th aug round took 75 points tally (Visa 189) from 15th Feb to 4th Apr. If same trend continues till Nov there will hardly be any backlog of people with 75 points for 189. However things may still remain difficult for 70 pointers in 190 as many 75 points people will cancel there 190 EOI at very last moment.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

insider2195 said:


> I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 17th Aug 2018, 75+5 points. I got email to submit nomination for NSW on 23rd Aug. I submitted the documents and made payment today.


That was quick!

Hopefully you have some good news in 6 weeks or less


----------



## raghav999

Could someone shed some light on my case: 
New to this forum,
I am having 75 points for 190, 70 for 189 (PTE -A giving me 20). Haven’t submitted EOI as ACS - RPL assessment is in progress. Would I be able to secure VIC invite or 189 invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

insider2195 said:


> I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 17th Aug 2018, 75+5 points. I got email to submit nomination for NSW on 23rd Aug. I submitted the documents and made payment today.


Congratulations !!.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## sadafsheikh

insider2195 said:


> I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 17th Aug 2018, 75+5 points. I got email to submit nomination for NSW on 23rd Aug. I submitted the documents and made payment today.


Congratulations and wish you a quick invitation to lodge the visa.

I also received the NSW email to apply for nomination on 23rd and am collating the documents to submit the application. I have all the required documents as mentioned on the NSW site ready, however had confusion if need to upload below documents as well, could you advise if they are required

1. Pay Slips
2. Tax documents
3. Bank Statements
4. Offer letters from all the companies


----------



## saurabhpluto

Experts since we are seeing the dearth of invites and ceiling in 261111. What is your opinion for someone like me holding and waiting for invite at 70 points to get a reassessment from ACS under 261313 software engineer category.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Asking behalf of a friend, when's the expected ITA with 75 EOI on June?


----------



## raghav999

Same boat as you. 70 points for 189 or 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

insider2195 said:


> I submitted EOI 190 for NSW on 17th Aug 2018, 75+5 points. I got email to submit nomination for NSW on 23rd Aug. I submitted the documents and made payment today.


Congratulations! Please do remember to revoke your 189 EOI in case you are not interested in pursuing it


----------



## headstrong

Hi All,

I have a positive ACS assessment for 261111 and waiting at 65 points for 189 , will attempt PTE to increase score to 75 , I have a quick question , my spouse is MCOM + CA and she is currently not working but she has a total work experience of 3 years , is it possible to claim partner points ? If yes , then what would be required ? English score & education assessment or English score + skill assessment ?


----------



## saurabhpluto

headstrong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a positive ACS assessment for 261111 and waiting at 65 points for 189 , will attempt PTE to increase score to 75 , I have a quick question , my spouse is MCOM + CA and she is currently not working but she has a total work experience of 3 years , is it possible to claim partner points ? If yes , then what would be required ? English score & education assessment or English score + skill assessment ?


With current ceilt in BA, I would say go for 261313 instead of 261111.

261111: 1400
261313: 7200

Moreover 261313 are getting 500+ invites per month. 261111 is a dead category now. I am big time regretting applying in 261111. Of possible change it to 261313

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> With current ceilt in BA, I would say go for 261313 instead of 261111.
> 
> 261111: 1400
> 261313: 7200
> 
> Moreover 261313 are getting 500+ invites per month. 261111 is a dead category now. I am big time regretting applying in 261111. Of possible change it to 261313
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


With due respect, where did you get the figure of 500+ invites per month for 2613 category? What's the source of this fact. 

Why do you regret applying to 261111 category? It's not a dead category not atleast for state invites. Folks with 75/80 are getting invites for 189.

Please don't mis guide fellow PR aspirants on this forum.

Cheers! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Boss see the dibp website. The source is that. Can't post the link as I am posting this through mobile.


nabhilash said:


> With due respect, where did you get the figure of 500+ invites per month for 2613 category? What's the source of this fact.
> 
> Why do you regret applying to 261111 category? It's not a dead category not atleast for state invites. Folks with 75/80 are getting invites for 189.
> 
> Please don't mis guide fellow PR aspirants on this forum.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

nabhilash said:


> With due respect, where did you get the figure of 500+ invites per month for 2613 category? What's the source of this fact.
> 
> Why do you regret applying to 261111 category? It's not a dead category not atleast for state invites. Folks with 75/80 are getting invites for 189.
> 
> Please don't mis guide fellow PR aspirants on this forum.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Attachment








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> Attachment
> View attachment 89132
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


DHA website does not explicitly state 500+ invites / month. Invitations tally to 11 Aug for 2613 category were 581 (Jul + Aug), but that figure does not include state nomination data. Why did you discount state invites from your analysis?

Considering the number of ITAs issued for 189 in Aug 11 round, we are yet to witness the peak of ITA bell curve if you purely go by last year's data. So please don't loose heart as the best is yet to come. Only thing in our control is having hope. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Just comparing 261111 and ,261313 in 189 category. Since I have not applied 190, I have not seen any figures on that.


nabhilash said:


> DHA website does not explicitly state 500+ invites / month. Invitations tally to 11 Aug for 2613 category were 581 (Jul + Aug), but that figure does not include state nomination data. Why did you discount state invites from your analysis?
> 
> Considering the number of ITAs issued for 189 in Aug 11 round, we are yet to witness the peak of ITA bell curve if you purely go by last year's data. So please don't loose heart as the best is yet to come. Only thing in our control is having hope.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

saurabhpluto said:


> With current ceilt in BA, I would say go for 261313 instead of 261111.
> 
> 261111: 1400
> 261313: 7200
> 
> Moreover 261313 are getting 500+ invites per month. 261111 is a dead category now. I am big time regretting applying in 261111. Of possible change it to 261313
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No one thinks 261111 is a dead category now. 

Let's do some Maths for what is published in DHA:

Occupation ceilings for the 2018-19 program year updated till 11 August 2018:

2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts*
Total Occupation Ceiling Value 2018-19 = 1,466
Invitations to 11/08/2018 = 117

2613 - Software and Applications Programmers*
Total Occupation Ceiling Value 2018-19 = 7,271
Invitations to 11/08/2018 = 581

For 2611:
117 / 1466 = 7.98 %

For 2613:
581 / 7271 = 7.99 %

*Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Not sure what point are you trying to make. I am not referring to per invites . I am referring to total ceiling


shekharghosh7 said:


> No one thinks 261111 is a dead category now.
> 
> Let's do some Maths for what is published in DHA:
> 
> Occupation ceilings for the 2018-19 program year updated till 11 August 2018:
> 
> 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts*
> Total Occupation Ceiling Value 2018-19 = 1,466
> Invitations to 11/08/2018 = 117
> 
> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers*
> Total Occupation Ceiling Value 2018-19 = 7,271
> Invitations to 11/08/2018 = 581
> 
> For 2611:
> 117 / 1466 = 7.98 %
> 
> For 2613:
> 581 / 7271 = 7.99 %
> 
> *Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

And point to note is that ceiling increased from 5000 to 7000


saurabhpluto said:


> Not sure what point are you trying to make. I am not referring to per invites . I am referring to total ceiling
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Everyone

If we go by DHA website than Sept 11 round like 2017 should be of at least 3500 invites + backlog of 500 left from July. What if it's such a big round than 70 will also be cleared.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## saurabhpluto

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> If we go by DHA website than Sept 11 round like 2017 should be of at least 3500 invites + backlog of 500 left from July. What if it's such a big round than 70 will also be cleared.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Don't think so. 75 is at 07/04/2018. So April to September 75 will take it's own sweet time. Like I said before don't go by full invites numbers. Go by occupation ceiling. Ceiling is 1400, so they can't cross that irrespective whether invites are 2000, 1000, or 3000

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> Don't think so. 75 is at 07/04/2018. So April to September 75 will take it's own sweet time. Like I said before don't go by full invites numbers. Go by occupation ceiling. Ceiling is 1400, so they can't cross that irrespective whether invites are 2000, 1000, or 3000
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Occupation ceilings apply for 189 not for 190. Don't just look at the occupation ceiling numbers to come to a conclusion. Psychiatrists (non-pro rata) have an occupation ceiling of 1000 that does not mean their chances are low, it just means they will be invited at some point of time. Only 2 folks were invited so far, meaning not many people going through that route? but that is up for speculation too unless you have official data backing supply v/s demand. 

Only two rounds results are published at DHA website and states are slowly starting to send invites, so be patient as the best is yet to come.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Don't know why you are bringing 190 again and again.

I quoted a post that refers to 189 and 11 sep round of 2017. When the discussion is of 189 going on between people request you to not bring 190 in between.


nabhilash said:


> Occupation ceilings apply for 189 not for 190. Don't just look at the occupation ceiling numbers to come to a conclusion. Psychiatrists (non-pro rata) have an occupation ceiling of 1000 that does not mean their chances are low, it just means they will be invited at some point of time. Only 2 folks were invited so far, meaning not many people going through that route? but that is up for speculation too unless you have official data backing supply v/s demand.
> 
> Only two rounds results are published at DHA website and states are slowly starting to send invites, so be patient as the best is yet to come.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Utsav_

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> If we go by DHA website than Sept 11 round like 2017 should be of at least 3500 invites + backlog of 500 left from July. What if it's such a big round than 70 will also be cleared.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


That would be a miracle and a sigh of relief to many. 🙂


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> Don't know why you are bringing 190 again and again.
> 
> I quoted a post that refers to 189 and 11 sep round of 2017. When the discussion is of 189 going on between people request you to not bring 190 in between.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think you have missed the point totally 

Anyways, If it's specific to 189 then please post your query in the 189 thread not the generic ICT BA /SA thread. 




Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

nabhilash said:


> I think you have missed the point totally
> 
> Anyways, If it's specific to 189 then please post your query in the 189 thread not the generic ICT BA /SA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Again. I am not referring to thread rather responding to someone who has posted regarding 189

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

There would be multiple discussion points in a single thread. The person posted regarding 189, I responded to that. So when someone is referring to 189, people will respond on that. 

When the scope is 189 don't know why you are bringing 190. Either you don't quote those posts or you stay in scope of the response or the discussion happening between two people.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> There would be multiple discussion points in a single thread. The person posted regarding 189, I responded to that. So when someone is referring to 189, people will respond on that.
> 
> When the scope is 189 don't know why you are bringing 190. Either you don't quote those posts or you stay in scope of the response or the discussion happening between two people.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not sure where you're heading, but your initial analysis didn't make any sense to me or others in this forum. Re-read your posts and then comment. Please refrain making statements like "Dead Category" without any facts backing your claim. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

nabhilash said:


> Not sure where you're heading, but your initial analysis didn't make any sense to me or others in this forum. Re-read your posts and then comment. Please refrain making statements like "Dead Category" without any facts backing your claim.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Have already attached facts. If you want to ignore you can continue to ignore.

The category is dead and you will see that in 2-3 rounds.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

And just to suggest you, you can block me as a user so that you can't see my posts. I will continue to post, no matter it sounds logical to you or not.


nabhilash said:


> Not sure where you're heading, but your initial analysis didn't make any sense to me or others in this forum. Re-read your posts and then comment. Please refrain making statements like "Dead Category" without any facts backing your claim.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> And just to suggest you, you can block me as a user so that you can't see my posts. I will continue to post, no matter it sounds logical to you or not.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Your wish is my command 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

nabhilash said:


> Occupation ceilings apply for 189 not for 190. Don't just look at the occupation ceiling numbers to come to a conclusion. Psychiatrists (non-pro rata) have an occupation ceiling of 1000 that does not mean their chances are low, it just means they will be invited at some point of time. Only 2 folks were invited so far, meaning not many people going through that route? but that is up for speculation too unless you have official data backing supply v/s demand.
> 
> Only two rounds results are published at DHA website and states are slowly starting to send invites, so be patient as the best is yet to come.


I agree with you Abhi. It's just that most of us applied during the end of the FY. This is when the number of invites starts to dry out.

Similarly, right now is a bit beginning of the FY which is again a period when the invites are dried out and now it will start to pick up again, purely based on the trend we have seen last year. I am still hopeful like you bro and cannot call this profession a "dead".


----------



## envyajr

*Clarificaitons on Documents needed to upload for NSW Application*



sadafsheikh said:


> Congratulations and wish you a quick invitation to lodge the visa.
> 
> I also received the NSW email to apply for nomination on 23rd and am collating the documents to submit the application. I have all the required documents as mentioned on the NSW site ready, however had confusion if need to upload below documents as well, could you advise if they are required
> 
> 1. Pay Slips
> 2. Tax documents
> 3. Bank Statements
> 4. Offer letters from all the companies



Congrats Sadaf and THANK YOU! Thank you, because it was your post that prompted me to check my email and found the email from NSW. I owe you a treat!  

My question is similar to the one you're asking and so, I was wondering if you found any more info on it. I have the same profile as you (points: 75+5) and I applied for NSW on Aug 8, 2018 and received the email on 22nd August, and only saw it today (02 Sept 2018). Yes, I just lost 7 days of available time. 

On the NSW site regarding mandatory documents that should be submitted to apply for nomination, they ask for "Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application". What more documents should we submit though, since we are already submitting Passport, ACS Evaluation, PTE score card, and Resume (which account for all the points you and I have).

Thank you, Congratulations, Good Luck and hopefully see you soon at the Visa Grant stage :fingerscrossed:

__________________
ICT Business Analyst: | 261111
Age: 25 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 15
EOI 189: 07 Aug 2018 | 75 pts
EOI 190 (NSW): 8 Aug 2018 | 75+5 pts
NSW Email received: 28th August 2018
EOI 190 (VIC): 8 Aug 2018 | 75+5 pts


----------



## joshua1729

envyajr said:


> Congrats Sadaf and THANK YOU! Thank you, because it was your post that prompted me to check my email and found the email from NSW. I owe you a treat!
> 
> My question is similar to the one you're asking and so, I was wondering if you found any more info on it. I have the same profile as you (points: 75+5) and I applied for NSW on Aug 8, 2018 and received the email on 22nd August, and only saw it today (02 Sept 2018). Yes, I just lost 7 days of available time.
> 
> On the NSW site regarding mandatory documents that should be submitted to apply for nomination, they ask for "Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application". What more documents should we submit though, since we are already submitting Passport, ACS Evaluation, PTE score card, and Resume (which account for all the points you and I have).
> 
> Thank you, Congratulations, Good Luck and hopefully see you soon at the Visa Grant stage :fingerscrossed:
> 
> __________________
> ICT Business Analyst: | 261111
> Age: 25 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 15
> EOI 189: 07 Aug 2018 | 75 pts
> EOI 190 (NSW): 8 Aug 2018 | 75+5 pts
> NSW Email received: 28th August 2018
> EOI 190 (VIC): 8 Aug 2018 | 75+5 pts


It is pretty clear what documents you need to submit. Since you have claimed points for
1. Age
2. English
3. Education
4. Experience 

You will need to submit documents supporting these. ACS documents should take care of 3 and 4. PTE will cover for 2 and passport should take care of 1. 

If you have further queries, you are welcome to join our discord group where we have a couple of folks who have received their 'pre-ITA' for NSW and have filed and subsequently received their 190 ITAs.

Just shoot me a PM. As I cannot share the link openly


----------



## urspraveen2001

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI(SC189) for Business Analyst(261111) for 75 Pointers on 11th Aug 2018. I have below queries can any expert advice me.

1. Can I know how long it might take for the invitation. 
2. If I change my Job in the meantime say before invite of EOI do i need to reaccess for ACS for my new job. 
3. Say I have got the invitation and paid the Visa cost and submitted my documents. If I change my company after that do I need to reaccess ACS or just I need to update the change of circumstances in my PR application.

Much appreciate your response.


----------



## joshua1729

urspraveen2001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI(SC189) for Business Analyst(261111) for 75 Pointers on 11th Aug 2018. I have below queries can any expert advice me.
> 
> 1. Can I know how long it might take for the invitation.
> 2. If I change my Job in the meantime say before invite of EOI do i need to reaccess for ACS for my new job.
> 3. Say I have got the invitation and paid the Visa cost and submitted my documents. If I change my company after that do I need to reaccess ACS or just I need to update the change of circumstances in my PR application.
> 
> Much appreciate your response.


Hi Praveen, 

Welcome to EF and the 2611 code. 

1. 75 points for 189, should take at the most 3 rounds for 189 given the rounds stay the same as Aug 11. - So by Nov 11th round you should get an invite

2. If you change your job and are not claiming experience, you do not need to get reassessed. You should however, put an end date in your EOI in that case

3. You just need to update a change in circumstance as your points are frozen at the time of getting an ITA, and you will have to provide documentary proof for your claims. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sadafsheikh

envyajr said:


> Congrats Sadaf and THANK YOU! Thank you, because it was your post that prompted me to check my email and found the email from NSW. I owe you a treat!
> 
> My question is similar to the one you're asking and so, I was wondering if you found any more info on it. I have the same profile as you (points: 75+5) and I applied for NSW on Aug 8, 2018 and received the email on 22nd August, and only saw it today (02 Sept 2018). Yes, I just lost 7 days of available time.
> 
> On the NSW site regarding mandatory documents that should be submitted to apply for nomination, they ask for "Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application". What more documents should we submit though, since we are already submitting Passport, ACS Evaluation, PTE score card, and Resume (which account for all the points you and I have).
> 
> Thank you, Congratulations, Good Luck and hopefully see you soon at the Visa Grant stage :fingerscrossed:
> 
> __________________
> ICT Business Analyst: | 261111
> Age: 25 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 15
> EOI 189: 07 Aug 2018 | 75 pts
> EOI 190 (NSW): 8 Aug 2018 | 75+5 pts
> NSW Email received: 28th August 2018
> EOI 190 (VIC): 8 Aug 2018 | 75+5 pts


It's great to hear that my post helped you in some one  
Many Congratulations and wish you all the best for the journey ahead. :clap2:

With reference to the documents, i submitted below in addition to the mandatory documents (ACS Letter, PTE Scorecard, Passport, Resume, Educational Transcripts and Degree) listed on NSW site:

1. Payslips (all for recent months and 1 per quarter for the previous years)
2. Current company offer letter and proof of employment on company letter head (since my ACS was done in Oct last year but i am still in the same role and company hence this document)
3. All the R&R letters

Hoping to hear soon from NSW as many have received ITA within days of applying for nominations. :fingerscrossed: :ranger:


----------



## molaboy

question guys,

my wife is due on mid-dec and based on the trend, I might get my invite maybe Oct-Nov. 

would it be wise to freeze my EOI, have my baby and have her papers ready cause it may take a month or so, then unfreeze EOI to have her included on the invite?

or just go ahead with the invite and if she can make it within the 2 months she can be included, otherwise I have to bring her to AUS as dependent pass while applying her PR there.

end goal I want to go to AUS asap with my whole family


----------



## SG

molaboy said:


> question guys,
> 
> my wife is due on mid-dec and based on the trend, I might get my invite maybe Oct-Nov.
> 
> would it be wise to freeze my EOI, have my baby and have her papers ready cause it may take a month or so, then unfreeze EOI to have her included on the invite?
> 
> or just go ahead with the invite and if she can make it within the 2 months she can be included, otherwise I have to bring her to AUS as dependent pass while applying her PR there.
> 
> end goal I want to go to AUS asap with my whole family


Hey molaboy,

First of all, congratulations to you.

1. As you are expecting invite by Oct-Nov, that's good.
2. Go ahead with the invite. Don't freeze your EOI.
3. We all understand that it will take some time to get the passport done for your baby. 
4. So, one way is that you can submit all documents including your PCC and Medicals.
5. Don't get your Wife's Medicals done at this moment.
6. When CO comes back asking you to submit Wife's medicals, then you can write to them stating new member in the family.
7. So, you will get time to prepare the passport also for the new member in the family.
8. At that time, you can write to CO mentioning - we have a new member in the family and also you can submit baby's documents along with wife's medicals.


----------



## molaboy

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hey molaboy,
> 
> First of all, congratulations to you.
> 
> 1. As you are expecting invite by Oct-Nov, that's good.
> 2. Go ahead with the invite. Don't freeze your EOI.
> 3. We all understand that it will take some time to get the passport done for your baby.
> 4. So, one way is that you can submit all documents including your PCC and Medicals.
> 5. Don't get your Wife's Medicals done at this moment.
> 6. When CO comes back asking you to submit Wife's medicals, then you can write to them stating new member in the family.
> 7. So, you will get time to prepare the passport also for the new member in the family.
> 8. At that time, you can write to CO mentioning - we have a new member in the family and also you can submit baby's documents along with wife's medicals.


thanks man for the response and advise.

can I be more proactive and tell the CO that i have a baby coming and would like to have it included in my lodge, but may need more time until those baby docs are done? basically, can we have more than 2 months to from ITA to Visa lodge with a valid extension?


----------



## SG

molaboy said:


> thanks man for the response and advise.
> 
> can I be more proactive and tell the CO that i have a baby coming and would like to have it included in my lodge, but may need more time until those baby docs are done? basically, can we have more than 2 months to from ITA to Visa lodge with a valid extension?


Lets say, the CO is looking into your application, and at that time, the CO gets to know that wife's medicals are missing. So, you get a CO contact to submit wife's medicals. That is the time when you mention about the new member of your family. At that time, you can submit the Birth Certificate and Passport of the new member (baby).


----------



## alaali

Is it worth it for a person with 70 points to apply as an (ICT Business Analyst-261111)? or it is hard based on the last invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## molaboy

would it be ok to put my old passport first in the EOI, then update with the new passport details once I have it before I lodge the visa application (assuming i got invited before i get the new passport)?


----------



## saurabhpluto

alaali said:


> Is it worth it for a person with 70 points to apply as an (ICT Business Analyst-261111)? or it is hard based on the last invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Huge applicants are waiting at 75 let alone 70. If possible go for 2613 Category

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

I don't think passport update is available once you submit the eoi. Not sure experts can confirm.


molaboy said:


> would it be ok to put my old passport first in the EOI, then update with the new passport details once I have it before I lodge the visa application (assuming i got invited before i get the new passport)?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> No. Huge applicants are waiting at 75 let alone 70. If possible go for 2613 Category
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


How does that makes sense? Advising folks to get assesed in Software Engineer 2613 category when their core skill is that of a BA (261111). If you would have said get assesed as a Management Consultant (224711) then it would made sense. It's like advising a Cardiologist to become a Neurologist just for the sake of immigration. Are you suggesting playing the system? Because sooner or later you are gonna get caught. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Obviously he/she has to check the relevance. That goes without saying. And ,2613 and ,2611 rnr are approximately 50% same. The next path for a software engineer is business analyst in an IT set up. I have not seen a single person in my entire career who directly jumped to business analyst unless he/she was an MBA or from a college of repute. So definitely there is some element of 2613 software engineer in any business analyst.

By the way how you got into BA. Would be good to see if you directly got that role.


nabhilash said:


> How does that makes sense? Advising folks to get assesed in Software Engineer 2613 category when their core skill is that of a BA (261111). If you would have said get assesed as a Management Consultant (224711) then it would made sense. It's like advising a Cardiologist to become a Neurologist just for the sake of immigration. Are you suggesting playing the system? Because sooner or later you are gonna get caught.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Also last time I recall I suggested you to block me. Seems you like my posts.


saurabhpluto said:


> Obviously he/she has to check the relevance. That goes without saying. And ,2613 and ,2611 rnr are approximately 50% same. The next path for a software engineer is business analyst in an IT set up. I have not seen a single person in my entire career who directly jumped to business analyst unless he/she was an MBA or from a college of repute. So definitely there is some element of 2613 software engineer in any business analyst.
> 
> By the way how you got into BA. Would be good to see if you directly got that role.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> Obviously he/she has to check the relevance. That goes without saying. And ,2613 and ,2611 rnr are approximately 50% same. The next path for a software engineer is business analyst in an IT set up. I have not seen a single person in my entire career who directly jumped to business analyst unless he/she was an MBA or from a college of repute. So definitely there is some element of 2613 software engineer in any business analyst.
> 
> By the way how you got into BA. Would be good to see if you directly got that role.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Does not apply in all cases. And who fed you with the logic that only software engineers grow up to become a BA. Some enterprise BAs have diverse background and come from non IT background as well. So for them switching to 261313 category does not make sense unless you are a hands on Technical BA, who knows how to code and run tests inside out.

One can't regress in their career trajectory just for the sake of immigration. That's not the right thing to do.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

saurabhpluto said:


> Also last time I recall I suggested you to block me. Seems you like my posts.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I just want to see the root cause of why you're mis guiding people on this forum. I've nothing against you personally, just logic does not buy in. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

nabhilash said:


> I just want to see the root cause of why you're mis guiding people on this forum. I've nothing against you personally, just logic does not buy in.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


Please share the logic once you find it. Will appreciate 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Any 190 NSW / VIC pre-invites today ?


----------



## alaali

Thanks for the information @saurabhpluto and @nabhilash.

I have an IT degree and worked as a programmer, Tester, BA, PM. I had a company from 2010-2016 and worked as a one man business almost in all the roles. Provided custom development services as well as customization services. Dealt with outsource developer when I had a lot of pressure.

Now I am working as a PM and doing some BA work in the current company I am working for. Mainly for internal projects. I think to get these years calculated for BA then the work should be done for external projects as well which I did but it was around 20-30% of my time.

What will happen if I applied now with 70 points but later on I got an extra 5 points from my experience (expect that at the end of 2019) or my partner (her occupation is not in the long term list yet). Will I have a priority because of my application date? or it does not matter and the date is calculated when you reach the required points?

Thanks again for your great help.


----------



## Abhi

See comments below.



alaali said:


> Thanks for the information @saurabhpluto and @nabhilash.
> 
> I have an IT degree and worked as a programmer, Tester, BA, PM. I had a company from 2010-2016 and worked as a one man business almost in all the roles. Provided custom development services as well as customization services. Dealt with outsource developer when I had a lot of pressure.
> 
> [Abhi] Sure, so mostly external client work from 2010 - 2016.
> 
> Now I am working as a PM and doing some BA work in the current company I am working for. Mainly for internal projects. I think to get these years calculated for BA then the work should be done for external projects as well which I did but it was around 20-30% of my time.
> 
> [Abhi] That would count as 2 years assuming you started in Jan 2016.
> 
> ACS has 3 reference checkpoints to assess you as an ICT BA. First, your educational background to check if you fall into ICT major, minor or neither nor category. Second, employment reference letters to get a snapshot of your Roles and Responsibilities (RnR) and third, the official RnR published at the ACS website. If all three are in sync you'll not have any problems getting a +ve assesment.
> 
> What will happen if I applied now with 70 points but later on I got an extra 5 points from my experience (expect that at the end of 2019) or my partner (her occupation is not in the long term list yet). Will I have a priority because of my application date? or it does not matter and the date is calculated when you reach the required points?
> 
> [Abhi] First you need to get assesed and then calculate your points baseline.
> 
> So ideally if your partner is not on the long term but on the short term list, you can't claim Partner skills for 189 but can do so for 190.
> 
> Priority processing is usually for bridging visa cases, or in cases where your existing visa in Australia is about to expire.
> 
> Thanks again for your great help.




Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzyb

Lodged for visa on 6th Aug 2018 under subclass 190 now. 80 point ,anzCo code 261111 waiting for Co allotment.any idea on the timelines


----------



## Utsav_

Jazzyb said:


> Lodged for visa on 6th Aug 2018 under subclass 190 now. 80 point ,anzCo code 261111 waiting for Co allotment.any idea on the timelines


According to immitracker few got invitation on Aug 23 who had years of experience. Don't know official data though.


----------



## Jeffie

Hey guys, I need your opinion about my situation!!

I've lodged my EOI on the 21st of June, 2018 for 189 and 190 (NSW) under ICT BA.
I'd acquired ACS skills assessment already and am suitable for migration under ICT BA 

I got no work experience but have acquired 75 points & 80 points for SS

Age: 30
English: 20
Qualifications: 15
Aus Study requirement: 5
Professional year: 5

Should I wait for 190 from NSW or would I be receiving invitation for 189 first?

Thank you and good luck to you all :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## joshua1729

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I need your opinion about my situation!!
> 
> I've lodged my EOI on the 21st of June, 2018 for 189 and 190 (NSW) under ICT BA.
> I'd acquired ACS skills assessment already and am suitable for migration under ICT BA
> 
> I got no work experience but have acquired 75 points & 80 points for SS
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Qualifications: 15
> Aus Study requirement: 5
> Professional year: 5
> 
> Should I wait for 190 from NSW or would I be receiving invitation for 189 first?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to you all :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey Jeffie,

With your EOI date I think you ought to get a 189 invite pretty soon, given things repeat like the previous round. 

However I'd suggest that if you get a 190 NSW before 189(and you arent inclined to VIC or anywhere else) you should take it, and revoke your 189 (not compulsory, but more out of goodwill for fellow applicants as you would be wasting an invite). Of course you could hold on to your 190 invite and wait for a 189 for as long as you can. While that is perfectly within rules, a lot of people frown upon it as it wastes an invite. 

Ultimately, most jobs in our field will be concentrated in Melbourne or Sydney, and seeing that you have AU education and a PY done, it should not be a challenge for you to land a job in either city on a 190. 2 years will fly by, and then you're as good as a 189.

P.S. you should log into discord around midnight Sydney time tomorrow. The issuance of invites and the buzz surrounding it is something I've grown to enjoy.


----------



## Utsav_

Jeffie said:


> Hey guys, I need your opinion about my situation!!
> 
> I've lodged my EOI on the 21st of June, 2018 for 189 and 190 (NSW) under ICT BA.
> I'd acquired ACS skills assessment already and am suitable for migration under ICT BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got no work experience but have acquired 75 points & 80 points for SS
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Qualifications: 15
> Aus Study requirement: 5
> Professional year: 5
> 
> Should I wait for 190 from NSW or would I be receiving invitation for 189 first?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to you all


Hi Jeffie,
I have same points and DOE as you have but but for ICT SA. Good luck to all.1 more day to go. 😊


----------



## molaboy

goodluck to all of us, i hope the 75pointers cutoff move to June.


----------



## andreyx108b

alaali said:


> Is it worth it for a person with 70 points to apply as an (ICT Business Analyst-261111)? or it is hard based on the last invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


I would say it mostly depends on the tonights round results...


----------



## Abhi

andreyx108b said:


> I would say it mostly depends on the tonights round results...


I like that optimism, hope it's a bumper round of 3500 similar to last year . Good luck to everyone! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nabhilash said:


> I like that optimism, hope it's a bumper round of 3500 similar to last year . Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


I am hoping for the same! Lets watch!


----------



## Immigrantno1

andreyx108b said:


> nabhilash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that optimism, hope it's a bumper round of 3500 similar to last year . Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for the same! Lets watch!
Click to expand...

Hi Andrey and Abhi 

I am also of same opinion . Best of luck to all.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## insider580

I doubt any 70 pointers are gonna get invited tonight


----------



## saurabhpluto

What is the source of your doubt?


insider580 said:


> I doubt any 70 pointers are gonna get invited tonight


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

saurabhpluto said:


> What is the source of your doubt?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Just like everyone, I am also "assuming" and "predicting", by looking at the trend.

If there is anyone who has more legit information and it's not based on the assumptions and predictions, let us know !!


----------



## alaali

andreyx108b said:


> I would say it mostly depends on the tonights round results...


Let us see. will monitor the results of tonight round.


----------



## kirant79

Hi,

I would like to know about the Partner skill assessment to get additional 5 points to my EOI which is 70 at present (261111). 

My wife has worked as a software test engineer from 2007 to 2009 and with her experience, which is 9 years ago can I claim additional points if she get IELTS score of 6 in all. 

I just need clarification on the below two points:

Evidence of one of the following:

1. That they meet the Australian study requirement in the last six months before applying
2. That they have been employed in a skilled occupation for a period totaling at least 12 months in the last 24 months before applying.


----------



## joshua1729

Good luck to all those awaiting invites!!! 

As usual I shall update on invites reported on discord as and when they pop up.


----------



## Harini227

Hope this is a big round

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## satamizh

Invited

75 points
EOI 26 Apr 2018


----------



## joshua1729

2 forum members reported invites in the main September Invite thread.

saifsd - 75 points - 261111 - 03/05/2018
surajgarg - 75 points - 261111 - 28/05/2018


----------



## joshua1729

satamizh said:


> Invited
> 
> 75 points
> EOI 26 Apr 2018



Congratulations!


----------



## Harini227

Congrats to people who got invited , waiting for more

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## alaali

joshua1729 said:


> 2 forum members reported invites in the main September Invite thread.
> 
> saifsd - 75 points - 261111 - 03/05/2018
> surajgarg - 75 points - 261111 - 28/05/2018



congratulation. :clap2:


----------



## joshua1729

again from our discord group

261111 - 75 - 09/05/2018

There are others as well between last DOE and latest report (as far as I know of currently - 22/05/2018) but they have applied via agents so will not know until tomorrow.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Everyone
Congratulations to all who got invited. It was not a very big round as anticipated by me, I guess only 2000 invites or less.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## joshua1729

joshua1729 said:


> 2 forum members reported invites in the main September Invite thread.
> 
> saifsd - 75 points - 261111 - 03/05/2018
> surajgarg - 75 points - 261111 - 28/05/2018


Apologies.. in my excitement I made a typo. 

surajgarg - 75 points - 261111 - 28/*04*/2018


----------



## Immigrantno1

joshua1729 said:


> again from our discord group
> 
> 261111 - 75 - 09/05/2018
> 
> There are others as well between last DOE and latest report (as far as I know of currently - 22/05/2018) but they have applied via agents so will not know until tomorrow.


Hi Joshua 
So for 75 point it shifted to last 22.05.18. 
Any reports for 80 points movement, I suppose all 80 must be clear till today.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Harini227

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Joshua
> So for 75 point it shifted to last 22.05.18.
> Any reports for 80 points movement, I suppose all 80 must be clear till today.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Is 22nd May confirmed or has it moved only till Apr end?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Joshua
> So for 75 point it shifted to last 22.05.18.
> Any reports for 80 points movement, I suppose all 80 must be clear till today.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


anything above 75 pointers for 189 will be cleared, else 75s wont be invited. 189 invites are issued on the basis of highest points + FIFO i.e. if two ppl have same points, FIFO applies, if they have different points, then the highest one gets invited first.



Harini227 said:


> Is 22nd May confirmed or has it moved only till Apr end?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


It's confirmed that it has moved to 22/05/2018 at the very least. Official results will take a while to confirm


----------



## NITINVERMA85

Someone got for 25th May as well..updated on immitracker..


----------



## Immigrantno1

joshua1729 said:


> anything above 75 pointers for 189 will be cleared, else 75s wont be invited. 189 invites are issued on the basis of highest points + FIFO i.e. if two ppl have same points, FIFO applies, if they have different points, then the highest one gets invited first.
> 
> It's confirmed that it has moved to 22/05/2018 at the very least. Official results will take a while to confirm


Hi Joshua

Foot in my mouth, forgot that fifo process entirely. Also please guide what should be the total invites as per today round. And as I will surely reach 80 points before next round. I shall be ready for invite.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Congratulations to all who got invited. It was not a very big round as anticipated by me, I guess only 2000 invites or less.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


bigger than average in the past 12 months  

I think 75 point will remain a cutoff


----------



## kian.ngx

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Joshua
> 
> Foot in my mouth, forgot that fifo process entirely. Also please guide what should be the total invites as per today round. And as I will surely reach 80 points before next round. I shall be ready for invite.
> 
> Thanks and Regards





joshua1729 said:


> anything above 75 pointers for 189 will be cleared, else 75s wont be invited. 189 invites are issued on the basis of highest points + FIFO i.e. if two ppl have same points, FIFO applies, if they have different points, then the highest one gets invited first.
> 
> 
> 
> It's confirmed that it has moved to 22/05/2018 at the very least. Official results will take a while to confirm





joshua1729 said:


> again from our discord group
> 
> 261111 - 75 - 09/05/2018
> 
> There are others as well between last DOE and latest report (as far as I know of currently - 22/05/2018) but they have applied via agents so will not know until tomorrow.


Thanks for sharing. Im new member and would like to join the discord group. Please guide me through

THanks


----------



## anoopvjn3

Hi Joshua, 
Can you please share the link for discord group. I changed my phone and the old link doesn't work. Thanks.


----------



## joshua1729

kian.ngx said:


> Thanks for sharing. Im new member and would like to join the discord group. Please guide me through
> 
> THanks


Since you are a new member, I can't PM you (and neither can you PM me) . You need to have 5 posts in order to be able to PM (please dont spam though). 

Send me a PM once you have the ability.


----------



## Abhilash83

joshua1729 said:


> anything above 75 pointers for 189 will be cleared, else 75s wont be invited. 189 invites are issued on the basis of highest points + FIFO i.e. if two ppl have same points, FIFO applies, if they have different points, then the highest one gets invited first.
> 
> 
> 
> It's confirmed that it has moved to 22/05/2018 at the very least. Official results will take a while to confirm


Is there any hope for 70 pointers this year ???


----------



## 1986mahesh

Hi All..I am very much new to expantforum and need some analytics on my EOI. I have lodge my EOI on 24th June 2018 with 70 points in 189 and 70+5 for NSW and Victoria. With recent traends I see that it is unlikely to get invite with 70 and would like to know what are the chances for state nomination. My PTE score is 65+ i.e 10 points claimed. And finding difficulty in crossing 79+. Hence would like go know, if there are any chances with 190. 

Note - 24th July 2019 my age point will decrease to 25 from 30.


----------



## Powerbala

Guys, 

For ICT BA, which state is better for job opportunities, is it NSW or Victoria?


----------



## molaboy

joshua1729 said:


> Since you are a new member, I can't PM you (and neither can you PM me) . You need to have 5 posts in order to be able to PM (please dont spam though).
> 
> Send me a PM once you have the ability.


Hi bro, just for clarification based on your sig, you are 261111 with 70p and got it invited?


----------



## minhnaht

molaboy said:


> Hi bro, just for clarification based on your sig, you are 261111 with 70p and got it invited?


He got last year (2017) bro. 189 for BA / SA last year was 70 for who submitted before 13.09.2017.

I saw your sig that u have 75 (189) and DOE is 7-May, you should get invited this round right? (11.Sep.2018)??? can u share good news ? 

From Iscah, 189 for BA / SA is for 75 upto 25-May already.
Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th September 2018 - Iscah


----------



## shNickers

new member here. so im coming to an end of my 485 visa expiring end of this month, I didnt find work as a business analyst and have been working in hospitality instead. I graduated with a Master of IT with BA specialisation.

for someone in my position, is there a way to enroll in the professional year program then move onto getting a skills assessment then submit an EOI? 

do i have other options here?


----------



## shNickers

shNickers said:


> new member here. so im coming to an end of my 485 visa expiring end of this month, I didnt find work as a business analyst and have been working in hospitality instead. I graduated with a Master of IT with BA specialisation.
> 
> for someone in my position, is there a way to enroll in the professional year program then move onto getting a skills assessment then submit an EOI?
> 
> do i have other options here?


sorry, 485 expiring mid december. not end of this month.


----------



## joe.nghiahuynh

Abhilash83 said:


> Is there any hope for 70 pointers this year ???


according to prediction from Iscah, i would not be happen in this year


----------



## 1986mahesh

Hi - we see more invites from nsw for BA, which means there are more requirements and job openings in NSW.


----------



## joshua1729

Wow! Seeing a lot of new names over here with similar questions, so will respond generally. 

Getting an invite for 70 points is almost nonexistent given things stay the same as they are currently for 189. For 190, there is a slim chance (stressing on the word slim, dont bank on it). 

The first round this year was July 11, 2018, the cutoff for 75 pointers still remained at 26/02/2018

The second round of this year was on August 11, 2018, the cut off for 75 pointers moved to 07/04/2018.

The third round this year was on September 11,2018 and the cut off for 75 pointers moved to somewhere around 22-25/05/2018

So that means every 30 days, the 75 point queue advances by about 41 / 46 - 49 days. 

Lets be conservative and say 41 is the average. Meaning, for every 30 days, the queue shortens by roughly 10 extra days. 

Assuming that the rate of applicants remains fairly constant throughout, and no. of invites, and ratio of invites stay the same as well we have the queue staying at 75 points for 189 for the end of this year as shown below 

*Note:*This is basically a back of the envelope type of calculation, there are a lot of other factors like re-invites, ratio changes , occupation ceiling that can and will come into play.


----------



## saurabhpluto

joshua1729 said:


> Wow! Seeing a lot of new names over here with similar questions, so will respond generally.
> 
> Getting an invite for 70 points is almost nonexistent given things stay the same as they are currently for 189. For 190, there is a slim chance (stressing on the word slim, dont bank on it).
> 
> The first round this year was July 11, 2018, the cutoff for 75 pointers still remained at 26/02/2018
> 
> The second round of this year was on August 11, 2018, the cut off for 75 pointers moved to 07/04/2018.
> 
> The third round this year was on September 11,2018 and the cut off for 75 pointers moved to somewhere around 22-25/05/2018
> 
> So that means every 30 days, the 75 point queue advances by about 41 / 46 - 49 days.
> 
> Lets be conservative and say 41 is the average. Meaning, for every 30 days, the queue shortens by roughly 10 extra days.
> 
> Assuming that the rate of applicants remains fairly constant throughout, and no. of invites, and ratio of invites stay the same as well we have the queue staying at 75 points for 189 for the end of this year as shown below
> 
> *Note:*This is basically a back of the envelope type of calculation, there are a lot of other factors like re-invites, ratio changes , occupation ceiling that can and will come into play.


I said this category is dead.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 1986mahesh

Thanks Joshua..it's fair to assume above calculation and can conclude that 189 with 70 will be no where until all backlogs clear. One question is as we seeing invites for 75 in 189 is there any benefit and possibilities of increasing the invites for 70. I am in dileema to spend more and more money to crack 79+ in PTE rather wait till July 2019.( That's where my age points decreses to 25).


----------



## joshua1729

saurabhpluto said:


> I said this category is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Generally, one would associate death with a lack of movement / mobility . Having a movement of 45 days does not show this behaviour, and hence it cannot be defined as "dead"

Perhaps you can qualify your statement further by saying "2611 is a dead category for 189 aspirants with 70 points in this calendar year" and we can have a decent discussion around that.

Simply repeating that the category is dead over and over does not make it so.


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Thanks Joshua..it's fair to assume above calculation and can conclude that 189 with 70 will be no where until all backlogs clear. One question is as we seeing invites for 75 in 189 is there any benefit and possibilities of increasing the invites for 70. I am in dileema to spend more and more money to crack 79+ in PTE rather wait till July 2019.( That's where my age points decreses to 25).



If you do not have 20 points in English, that is by far (and I cannot stress this enough) the *easiest* way to increase your points at present.

Instead of waiting around for something that is not in your control, why not tackle something that is in your control? Prepare thoroughly, and with adequate practice and perseverance one can definitely crack 79+. 

There are those that have given it 12 times and finally made it, and some have given it 4 times, they key fact is that they persevered and saw it to completion.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Thanks...agree for me it's 7th time that was not able to achieve. Initially the focus was 65+ it was done at 5th time. Now tried 2 times for 79+ and not seeing way to clear that easy hence was thinking should wait and decide, as there is a ray of hope with 190 and they start inviting next months. Therefore I would like to know what is the probability of getting invite in 190 states.


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Thanks...agree for me it's 7th time that was not able to achieve. Initially the focus was 65+ it was done at 5th time. Now tried 2 times for 79+ and not seeing way to clear that easy hence was thinking should wait and decide, as there is a ray of hope with 190 and they start inviting next months. Therefore I would like to know what is the probability of getting invite in 190 states.


190 is unpredictable and hence not the most reliable visa class to count on. It is almost a black box from an applicants perspective. Don't think anyone will be able to quantify your 'chance' of receiving a 190 invite.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Yeah I meant that


joshua1729 said:


> Generally, one would associate death with a lack of movement / mobility . Having a movement of 45 days does not show this behaviour, and hence it cannot be defined as "dead"
> 
> Perhaps you can qualify your statement further by saying "2611 is a dead category for 189 aspirants with 70 points in this calendar year" and we can have a decent discussion around that.
> 
> Simply repeating that the category is dead over and over does not make it so.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 1986mahesh

Ok..thank you.


----------



## dspdsp

joshua1729 said:


> Wow! Seeing a lot of new names over here with similar questions, so will respond generally.
> 
> Getting an invite for 70 points is almost nonexistent given things stay the same as they are currently for 189. For 190, there is a slim chance (stressing on the word slim, dont bank on it).
> 
> The first round this year was July 11, 2018, the cutoff for 75 pointers still remained at 26/02/2018
> 
> The second round of this year was on August 11, 2018, the cut off for 75 pointers moved to 07/04/2018.
> 
> The third round this year was on September 11,2018 and the cut off for 75 pointers moved to somewhere around 22-25/05/2018
> 
> So that means every 30 days, the 75 point queue advances by about 41 / 46 - 49 days.
> 
> Lets be conservative and say 41 is the average. Meaning, for every 30 days, the queue shortens by roughly 10 extra days.
> 
> Assuming that the rate of applicants remains fairly constant throughout, and no. of invites, and ratio of invites stay the same as well we have the queue staying at 75 points for 189 for the end of this year as shown below
> 
> *Note:*This is basically a back of the envelope type of calculation, there are a lot of other factors like re-invites, ratio changes , occupation ceiling that can and will come into play.


Good one Joshua1729. Seeing light at the end of tunnel. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## talk2alok

dspdsp said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Seeing a lot of new names over here with similar questions, so will respond generally.
> 
> Getting an invite for 70 points is almost nonexistent given things stay the same as they are currently for 189. For 190, there is a slim chance (stressing on the word slim, dont bank on it).
> 
> The first round this year was July 11, 2018, the cutoff for 75 pointers still remained at 26/02/2018
> 
> The second round of this year was on August 11, 2018, the cut off for 75 pointers moved to 07/04/2018.
> 
> The third round this year was on September 11,2018 and the cut off for 75 pointers moved to somewhere around 22-25/05/2018
> 
> So that means every 30 days, the 75 point queue advances by about 41 / 46 - 49 days.
> 
> Lets be conservative and say 41 is the average. Meaning, for every 30 days, the queue shortens by roughly 10 extra days.
> 
> Assuming that the rate of applicants remains fairly constant throughout, and no. of invites, and ratio of invites stay the same as well we have the queue staying at 75 points for 189 for the end of this year as shown below
> 
> *Note:*This is basically a back of the envelope type of calculation, there are a lot of other factors like re-invites, ratio changes , occupation ceiling that can and will come into play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Joshua1729. Seeing light at the end of tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks for all your work Joshua. It is very insightful but bit dishearting. I am targeting 190 visa with 70+5 (including SS). Won't it is possible if queue for 75 pointers decreases in 189 and they opt out of 190 willingly. So the opportunity goes to 70+5 pointers for 190 as states also need people with 2 years commitment. Need your thoughts on this. Thanks.


----------



## molaboy

minhnaht said:


> He got last year (2017) bro. 189 for BA / SA last year was 70 for who submitted before 13.09.2017.
> 
> I saw your sig that u have 75 (189) and DOE is 7-May, you should get invited this round right? (11.Sep.2018)??? can u share good news ?
> 
> From Iscah, 189 for BA / SA is for 75 upto 25-May already.
> Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th September 2018 - Iscah


mine is July 5, 2018 DOE.


----------



## joshua1729

talk2alok said:


> Thanks for all your work Joshua. It is very insightful but bit dishearting. I am targeting 190 visa with 70+5 (including SS). Won't it is possible if queue for 75 pointers decreases in 189 and they opt out of 190 willingly. So the opportunity goes to 70+5 pointers for 190 as states also need people with 2 years commitment. Need your thoughts on this. Thanks.


"Opt out willingly" being the key phrase. It appears to be common occurrences that when one receives an ITA in either subclass they either hold on for an invite in the other (usually in the case of getting a 190 first) , or they just want a backup incase they are already in process but it may get rejected , so then they pay the visa fees and file again, or agents are sloppy and they don't withdraw or folks themselves procrastinate and don't withdraw.

Basically what I'm getting at is, yes in an ideal world , once an ITA is received all other EOIs should be automatically disqualified. But that is not the case. And hence it is common occurrence for a person to be invited twice due to various reasons covered (or not covered) above. This would ensure that the same no. of invites reach more people.


----------



## SunV

joshua1729 said:


> Wow! Seeing a lot of new names over here with similar questions, so will respond generally.
> 
> Getting an invite for 70 points is almost nonexistent given things stay the same as they are currently for 189. For 190, there is a slim chance (stressing on the word slim, dont bank on it).
> 
> The first round this year was July 11, 2018, the cutoff for 75 pointers still remained at 26/02/2018
> 
> The second round of this year was on August 11, 2018, the cut off for 75 pointers moved to 07/04/2018.
> 
> The third round this year was on September 11,2018 and the cut off for 75 pointers moved to somewhere around 22-25/05/2018
> 
> So that means every 30 days, the 75 point queue advances by about 41 / 46 - 49 days.
> 
> Lets be conservative and say 41 is the average. Meaning, for every 30 days, the queue shortens by roughly 10 extra days.
> 
> Assuming that the rate of applicants remains fairly constant throughout, and no. of invites, and ratio of invites stay the same as well we have the queue staying at 75 points for 189 for the end of this year as shown below
> 
> *Note:*This is basically a back of the envelope type of calculation, there are a lot of other factors like re-invites, ratio changes , occupation ceiling that can and will come into play.




Interesting, Have you published this in Discord? 

Just an addition,In 11/08 round backlog of 80 pointers were huge (because in 11/07 round cut off was points:-80 date:-5/07/2018 6:10 PM) where as in 11/09 round there would be less 80 pointers as compared to aug round. I am expecting 50-55 days movement in next round for 75 pointers if everything goes in a same way.


----------



## Balasankar.k

*Sep invitation Round*

Any body from VIC got the invitation for 190 - 261111? with 70 + 5 points.


----------



## joshua1729

SunV said:


> Interesting, Have you published this in Discord?
> 
> Just an addition,In 11/08 round backlog of 80 pointers were huge (because in 11/07 round cut off was points:-80 date:-5/07/2018 6:10 PM) where as in 11/09 round there would be less 80 pointers as compared to aug round. I am expecting 50-55 days movement in next round for 75 pointers if everything goes in a same way.


Ah yes you're right. So maybe average would be closer to 45 days though conservatively.

Haven't shared it there. Waiting for you to come back and post and enhanced version of it:clap2:


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi everyone 
I have a simple question just for information sake. If there are 2 codes a is non pro/b is pro with occupation ceiling 36/9. So is it necessary that DHA will fill both ?? How is that done
Like say for registered nurse and BA. Hope I am clear in my doubt.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## anoopvjn3

Thanks Joshua for the analysis. I am sitting patiently for the next round. Was thinking on the same calculation. DOE - 2nd July at 75 points. So may get the invite or miss it at the border. Fingers crossed. Anyway will update on the night of 10th Oct .


----------



## Abhi

anoopvjn3 said:


> Thanks Joshua for the analysis. I am sitting patiently for the next round. Was thinking on the same calculation. DOE - 2nd July at 75 points. So may get the invite or miss it at the border. Fingers crossed. Anyway will update on the night of 10th Oct .


Hi Anoop, What's your DOE? if I go by your signature you should have rec'vd an invite by now - 189 EOI - 07-04-2018 - 75 Points. Or wait is it the US MM-DD-YYYY, meaning July 4th is your DOE?


----------



## Balasankar.k

talk2alok said:


> Thanks for all your work Joshua. It is very insightful but bit dishearting. I am targeting 190 visa with 70+5 (including SS). Won't it is possible if queue for 75 pointers decreases in 189 and they opt out of 190 willingly. So the opportunity goes to 70+5 pointers for 190 as states also need people with 2 years commitment. Need your thoughts on this. Thanks.


190 -- 70 + 5 = i am also in same queue and today called them and they told need to wait as there is no priority for state invitation.And it didn't here from anybody who got the same in last two month invitations.


----------



## anoopvjn3

My signature is a bit old, need to update it. My initial DOE was 7th April. Later, on age criteria going above 33, it got updated to 70 pts with DOE 3rd June. Again added partner points and updated it to 75 points with DOE as 2nd July.


----------



## himsrj

Balasankar.k said:


> Any body from VIC got the invitation for 190 - 261111? with 70 + 5 points.


Somebody reported that in july/August with 80 +5 points on myimmitracker. 
Single person after that on 60+5 who was onshore through tss pathway for Vic.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have a simple question just for information sake. If there are 2 codes a is non pro/b is pro with occupation ceiling 36/9. So is it necessary that DHA will fill both ?? How is that done
> Like say for registered nurse and BA. Hope I am clear in my doubt.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Hi all 

Has everyone putting me on their ignore list. Please help in understanding.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Abhi

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has everyone putting me on their ignore list. Please help in understanding.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


That's a trick question lol, as the curators at DHA will know the exact answer.

If I go by iscah's recent blogs regarding a clarification sought from DHA w/ref to Pro rata vs. Non-pro rata split, its pegged at 60-40. That's agnostic of occupation ceiling figures, and most likely demand driven.

Only the DHA officers will be able to tell you, if they plan to fill out the Registered nurse quota as compared to that of a BA. Most probably that's a well guarded secret and prone to subjectivity. Like the decision to control the number of 189 ITAs sent from Nov - Jun last FY. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

I already reported here I have got invitation for 80 + 5 in Aug...I didn't get invite when I had 75+5 or may be there was a gap of only 12 days from 80 to 85 and they didn't invite anyone during that time...


himsrj said:


> Somebody reported that in july/August with 80 +5 points on myimmitracker.
> Single person after that on 60+5 who was onshore through tss pathway for Vic.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has everyone putting me on their ignore list. Please help in understanding.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


With 80 points you will nail next round. Worry more about PCC / medicals / funds.
As @abhi said it's a trick question and it's weekend.
You are no mumble rapper who will be dissed by all Eminem's here.


----------



## himsrj

Karthik. said:


> I already reported here I have got invitation for 80 + 5 in Aug...I didn't get invite when I had 75+5 or may be there was a gap of only 12 days from 80 to 85 and they didn't invite anyone during that time..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You got nsw invite on 23rd aug, there was invite reported for Vic with 80+5 somewhere around july-aug start.


----------



## Karthik.

Oh..sorry for causing confusion...


himsrj said:


> You got nsw invite on 23rd aug, there was invite reported for Vic with 80+5 somewhere around july-aug start.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik.

The issue is both 190 and 189 are inviting top points it seems, so most people who got 190 will wait for 189 and will get it. 190 may need to change their criteria so the invites wouldn't go waste..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Karthik. said:


> The issue is both 190 and 189 are inviting top points it seems, so most people who got 190 will wait for 189 and will get it. 190 may need to change their criteria so the invites wouldn't go waste..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah that's exactly what is going on.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhilash83

joshua1729 said:


> "Opt out willingly" being the key phrase. It appears to be common occurrences that when one receives an ITA in either subclass they either hold on for an invite in the other (usually in the case of getting a 190 first) , or they just want a backup incase they are already in process but it may get rejected , so then they pay the visa fees and file again, or agents are sloppy and they don't withdraw or folks themselves procrastinate and don't withdraw.
> 
> Basically what I'm getting at is, yes in an ideal world , once an ITA is received all other EOIs should be automatically disqualified. But that is not the case. And hence it is common occurrence for a person to be invited twice due to various reasons covered (or not covered) above. This would ensure that the same no. of invites reach more people.


Hello Joshua,

Did you get a 190 on 70 points ??


----------



## joshua1729

Abhilash83 said:


> Hello Joshua,
> 
> Did you get a 190 on 70 points ??


I'm on a 189. Didn't apply for a 190.


----------



## Harini227

Am planning to apply for partner skills points under 261111 ICT Business Analyst. There is a gap in my employment for 2yrs during which I did my full time PGDM. Do I need to disclose this or is it fine if I only send B.Tech degree cert and employment proof for ACS evaluation.


----------



## Abhilash83

Harini227 said:


> Am planning to apply for partner skills points under 261111 ICT Business Analyst. There is a gap in my employment for 2yrs during which I did my full time PGDM. Do I need to disclose this or is it fine if I only send B.Tech degree cert and employment proof for ACS evaluation.


Just provide all the docs . The gap will automatically stand out.
It will have no impact on your assessment but can have on your skill met date.


----------



## himsrj

Harini227 said:


> Am planning to apply for partner skills points under 261111 ICT Business Analyst. There is a gap in my employment for 2yrs during which I did my full time PGDM. Do I need to disclose this or is it fine if I only send B.Tech degree cert and employment proof for ACS evaluation.


Go with b tech now. No need to show pgdm.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Karthik. said:


> The issue is both 190 and 189 are inviting top points it seems, so most people who got 190 will wait for 189 and will get it. 190 may need to change their criteria so the invites wouldn't go waste..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi Karthik
I want to know my chances with 80 +5 for Melbourne state. As family is already there and can stay with them till get a job. Also for family everyone says to prefer Melbourne. Also wanted to know that does 190 actually have low visa Grant time than 189.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## minhnaht

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Karthik
> I want to know my chances with 80 +5 for Melbourne state. As family is already there and can stay with them till get a job. Also for family everyone says to prefer Melbourne. Also wanted to know that does 190 actually have low visa Grant time than 189.
> 
> Thanks and Regards



With your 80 points with 189, I think you will get ITA for 189 next round 11 Oct. 
Your point is very high, you don't need to submit 190 actually, just wait for few days and you will get it.


----------



## joshua1729

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Karthik
> I want to know my chances with 80 +5 for Melbourne state. As family is already there and can stay with them till get a job. Also for family everyone says to prefer Melbourne. Also wanted to know that does 190 actually have low visa Grant time than 189.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


To echo minhnaht, just apply for 189. Forget 190 VIC because your points are high, you will get a 189 invite in the next round. VIC AFAIK has released no invites for 2611 this FY. 

Better not to bank on them.


----------



## Immigrantno1

joshua1729 said:


> To echo minhnaht, just apply for 189. Forget 190 VIC because your points are high, you will get a 189 invite in the next round. VIC AFAIK has released no invites for 2611 this FY.
> 
> Better not to bank on them.


Hi Joshua

Thanks for the advise. I was also considering leaving my job as not able to focus on in hand work now and also will help in leaving as soon as I get grant. What will you suggest for same considering all past cases.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## joshua1729

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Joshua
> 
> Thanks for the advise. I was also considering leaving my job as not able to focus on in hand work now and also will help in leaving as soon as I get grant. What will you suggest for same considering all past cases.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Hmm .. this is a toughie. Say you get your ITA on October 11 and you pay the fees on that same day and then within a week you complete medicals and any other miscellaneous formalities. It would take you roughly 4-5 months for a direct grant (not at all guaranteed) but in the even you get a CO contact that could stretch even up to 8 months .

I don't know your financial situation, but leaving a job at this stage, I personally wouldn't advise. With no income coming in, and then in Australia while looking for a job whatever you have saved will burn really fast. I know you have relatives and family for support. So you will need to decide on that by yourself. Also, I think you will have to fill a change in circumstance if you leave your job.. you need to check on this. 

This would introduce another aspect for a CO to scrutinize. you could always get remployed if the wait is too long, but again, change in circumstance.

Having said all this, there are those who have quit a few months after filing, and done something else , that might be a better option. Wait for about 3 months and then leave your job.


----------



## Abhilash83

joshua1729 said:


> Hmm .. this is a toughie. Say you get your ITA on October 11 and you pay the fees on that same day and then within a week you complete medicals and any other miscellaneous formalities. It would take you roughly 4-5 months for a direct grant (not at all guaranteed) but in the even you get a CO contact that could stretch even up to 8 months .
> 
> I don't know your financial situation, but leaving a job at this stage, I personally wouldn't advise. With no income coming in, and then in Australia while looking for a job whatever you have saved will burn really fast. I know you have relatives and family for support. So you will need to decide on that by yourself. Also, I think you will have to fill a change in circumstance if you leave your job.. you need to check on this.
> 
> This would introduce another aspect for a CO to scrutinize. you could always get remployed if the wait is too long, but again, change in circumstance.
> 
> Having said all this, there are those who have quit a few months after filing, and done something else , that might be a better option. Wait for about 3 months and then leave your job.


How do I PM you to join this discord group ?


----------



## Abhilash83

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi All
> 
> After sitting for close to 2 months on my deposit, NSW finally sent me an invite to apply through skill select.
> 
> Just wanted to know if any body got an ITA today. We could track our cases for grants. I will be updating IMMI tracker soon.
> 
> Thanks.


How did you got this IED waived off ?


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Joshua 
Thanks for advise. Also September results are updated on DHA website

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Thanks and Regards


----------



## arshad83

Hi All

Just wanted to check if any one received ITA for NSW, with around 75 points?

I submitted my EOI in July for ICT business analyst with 75 points (190) & still haven't heard anything back.



Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGM

arshad83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to check if any one received ITA for NSW, with around 75 points?
> 
> I submitted my EOI in July for ICT business analyst with 75 points (190) & still haven't heard anything back.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I believe your 75 points includes SS, as per ImmiTracker only 75 pointers are being intvited by NSW in current fiscal year.

I think all 70s need to wait until 189 cutoff comes down to 70, then only there are chances for State invite....


----------



## joshua1729

arshad83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to check if any one received ITA for NSW, with around 75 points?
> 
> I submitted my EOI in July for ICT business analyst with 75 points (190) & still haven't heard anything back.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I have only heard of 75+5 (i.e. 80 pointers) getting invited from NSW this year. I believe the trend will hold true, until unless 189 clears out the 75 pointers.


----------



## arshad83

Thank you

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Joshua

Please reply when available. I went through lodgement threads and off view that only 10-15% applicants go through employee verification. 
Now I have rnr, payslip, letters of confirmation, appraisal, experience certificates, promotions/designation change, bank statements, itr's. For 2 work samples have got SD instead of rnr.
What else should I prepare in terms of docs, so that able to complete doc list.
Also I read somewhere that I need to have my l+1/senior's confirmation mail for responsibilities apart from rnr issued and SD from senior manager.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## joshua1729

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Joshua
> 
> Please reply when available. I went through lodgement threads and off view that only 10-15% applicants go through employee verification.
> Now I have rnr, payslip, letters of confirmation, appraisal, experience certificates, promotions/designation change, bank statements, itr's. For 2 work samples have got SD instead of rnr.
> What else should I prepare in terms of docs, so that able to complete doc list.
> Also I read somewhere that I need to have my l+1/senior's confirmation mail for responsibilities apart from rnr issued and SD from senior manager.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Looks like you have most of your bases covered when it comes to employment proof. Form 26AS would help as well. 

With respect to SDs, it is usually advised that it should be written by a colleague who has supervised your work. Not necessarily just 1 level higher. But if that is not possible, a peer SD also works


----------



## himsrj

joshua1729 said:


> Go ahead and file your VIC 190. I'm not sure though how long they will take as I don't much experience in the 190 subclass (I only pursued 189).





SunV said:


> Have you read the VIC process? go through the process first.
> 
> Your case is pretty simple, as soon as you get the offer letter file the nomination with vic directly you dont have to wait for ITA/Pre-invite on your EOI.


Thanks @sunv and @joshua
You guys were first to guide me right, I have got my invite today. Means a lot to me.
Anzsco:261111
Points 70+5
Filed Vic nomination: 17.07.18


----------



## joshua1729

himsrj said:


> Thanks @sunv and @joshua
> You guys were first to guide me right, I have got my invite today. Means a lot to me.
> Anzsco:261111
> Points 70+5
> Filed Vic nomination: 17.07.18


Congratulations!

Someone else I know also got invited via the job route for VIC. He will file his application shortly.


----------



## Immigrantno1

himsrj said:


> Thanks @sunv and @joshua
> You guys were first to guide me right, I have got my invite today. Means a lot to me.
> Anzsco:261111
> Points 70+5
> Filed Vic nomination: 17.07.18


Hi

Congratulations to you.

Hi @joshua who else has got invited and what about all changes going to happen, much is being discussed by seniors.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## joshua1729

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations to you.
> 
> Hi @joshua who else has got invited and what about all changes going to happen, much is being discussed by seniors.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


I don't know his username on EF. But I know him from a place where I can no longer talk about openly. He has 70+5 and was almost giving up hope, but then he got a job offer and that pushed his VIC application through just in the nick of time.

About the potential changes, much has been discussion in other forums. Personally, I don't see it happening immediately. It will take a few weeks if not months. Also, those currently in the visa application process (i.e. paid visa fees) and those that have received their visas should not be impacted. 

They will most likely further reduce 189 / 190 intake or scrap it altogether in the future. But there is a lot of things they need to consider before doing something like that because most of these applicants are 'highly skilled' and just confining them to a rural area does not make sense as it is not the best utilization of their skillset.


----------



## Immigrantno1

joshua1729 said:


> They will most likely further reduce 189 / 190 intake or scrap it altogether in the future. But there is a lot of things they need to consider before doing something like that because most of these applicants are 'highly skilled' and just confining them to a rural area does not make sense as it is not the best utilization of their skillset.


Hi

So I will get my invite tommorow @80 points or not. But then I will not be able to choose nsw /melbourne state. What about family travelling with me, this is too disheartening.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## insider580

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> So I will get my invite tommorow @80 points or not. But then I will not be able to choose nsw /melbourne state. What about family travelling with me, this is too disheartening.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Don't panic. There is no impact and nothing has changed.


----------



## SunV

himsrj said:


> Thanks @sunv and @joshua
> You guys were first to guide me right, I have got my invite today. Means a lot to me.
> Anzsco:261111
> Points 70+5
> Filed Vic nomination: 17.07.18




Congratulations Himsrj happy for you mate.


----------



## molaboy

my start date on my new job was delayed so I'm unemployed since July 15.

will my unemployment affect my VISA application?


----------



## joshua1729

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> So I will get my invite tommorow @80 points or not. But then I will not be able to choose nsw /melbourne state. What about family travelling with me, this is too disheartening.
> 
> Thanks and Regards



Should you get an invite under 189, you will be bound by the rules of 189. You will be free to choose any place in Australia. 

Like i said, it will take weeks or months for the new laws to come into effect. There is no reason to panic.


----------



## joshua1729

molaboy said:


> my start date on my new job was delayed so I'm unemployed since July 15.
> 
> will my unemployment affect my VISA application?


It should not be an issue. You can give an explanation in Form 80 / 1221 when the time comes.


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting a 261112 190 NSW grant:

Timelines and info as follows:-
Points - 65 + 5
DOE - 30/05/2017
pre-ITA - 12/01/2018
ITA - 31/01/2018
Lodge - 31/03/2018
Grant - 10/10/2018


----------



## Harini227

Anybody reported invite yet for 2611*


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Anybody reported invite yet for 2611*


nothing so far


----------



## Jeffie

checked my skill select page. status changed to apply visa, but i received no email.

DOE: 21.06.2018

good luck guys!

Age: 30
English: 20
Qualifications: 15
Aus Study requirement: 5
Professional year: 5

:amen: :amen:


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting 189 invite , info as below:

Points 80
DOE - 12/09/2018
ANZSCO - 261111

Points 75
DOE - 24/06/2018
ANZSCO - 261112

Points 75
DOE - 02/07/2018
ANZSCO - 261111


----------



## joshua1729

Jeffie said:


> checked my skill select page. status changed to apply visa, but i received no email.
> 
> DOE: 21.06.2018
> 
> good luck guys!
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Qualifications: 15
> Aus Study requirement: 5
> Professional year: 5
> 
> :amen: :amen:


Congratulations again!


----------



## sandy8051

*Invited*

Ict ba - 75
doe: 09/07/2018


----------



## Harini227

Just saw below from another thread

Ict ba - 75
doe: 09/07/2018


----------



## joshua1729

sandy8051 said:


> Ict ba - 75
> doe: 09/07/2018


Congratulations mate !


----------



## Harini227

Any 75 pointers after 9th July?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Any 75 pointers after 9th July?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


One reported for 12/07. That is the latest I know of, an indirect report - not my first hand info


----------



## Harini227

Hope more 75 pointers with doe by end of July have cleared

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

himsrj said:


> Thanks @sunv and @joshua
> You guys were first to guide me right, I have got my invite today. Means a lot to me.
> Anzsco:261111
> Points 70+5
> Filed Vic nomination: 17.07.18


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1986mahesh

Congrats, any one got invite for End of July or August...I read for software engineer it touched 70 points for December 2017. All backlogs cleared for 75 for them. Any idea for our Business Analyst..thanks


----------



## haneesh312

SO 12th July is latest DOE for this month? 44 days since last DOE


----------



## hk_BA

Someone updated in immitracker wid 20th July EOI and 75 points

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

got my invite. so happy. hope all goes well from here on.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Congrats pls share points and doe


----------



## joshua1729

molaboy said:


> got my invite. so happy. hope all goes well from here on.


Many Congratulations !


----------



## Harini227

molaboy said:


> got my invite. so happy. hope all goes well from here on.


Doe and points please

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Congrats pls share points and doe


It is there in his signature


----------



## Harini227

joshua1729 said:


> It is there in his signature


Not able to see signature as I have connected from app

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

Congrats ! Points n EOI date ?


molaboy said:


> got my invite. so happy. hope all goes well from here on.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

Harini227 said:


> Not able to see signature as I have connected from app
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


75p DOE 12 JULY 2018


----------



## molaboy

hk_BA said:


> Congrats ! Points n EOI date ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Systems Analyst (261112)

189 (75 Points)
- EOI: 12 Jul 2018
- ITA: 10 Oct 2018


----------



## Shankaransuresh

Systems Analyst (261112) 
75 points 
Updated on the 3rd of September 2018 

When can I expect an invitation ?? 

Thanks


----------



## Harini227

Shankaransuresh said:


> Systems Analyst (261112)
> 75 points
> Updated on the 3rd of September 2018
> 
> When can I expect an invitation ??
> 
> Thanks


If the current trend continues.. mostly next round

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## JJVP

261112 - 75 pts - Doe- Jun 1. Can someone confirm if the invitation should have been received?


----------



## Shankaransuresh

Thank you


----------



## twarelane

JJVP said:


> 261112 - 75 pts - Doe- Jun 1. Can someone confirm if the invitation should have been received?


Someone got an email for 15 Jul on 75 pts, so yes you should have received also on Jun 1.


----------



## joshua1729

Shankaransuresh said:


> Systems Analyst (261112)
> 75 points
> Updated on the 3rd of September 2018
> 
> When can I expect an invitation ??
> 
> Thanks


If not next round, definitely the one after that , assuming the trend holds the same.


----------



## ntveer

Wanna hear a sad story? Updated eoi to 75 points on 4-sep-2018 . Birthday's on 17 nov. Gonna turn 33. Will lose the 5 points after the nov round. Now or never. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

ntveer said:


> Wanna hear a sad story? Updated eoi to 75 points on 4-sep-2018 . Birthday's on 17 nov. Gonna turn 33. Will lose the 5 points after the nov round. Now or never.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


File separate eoi for nsw 190. There invites are due this month.


----------



## ntveer

himsrj said:


> File separate eoi for nsw 190. There invites are due this month.


I have. Hope i get it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

ntveer said:


> Wanna hear a sad story? Updated eoi to 75 points on 4-sep-2018 . Birthday's on 17 nov. Gonna turn 33. Will lose the 5 points after the nov round. Now or never.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I got invite on 75 points.
DOE 20-Jul-2018


You will surely get invite for 4 sep in next round. The movement was approximately 1 month 23 days, so as per that, you should get invite on 11 Nov. Don't lose hope.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

haneesh312 said:


> SO 12th July is latest DOE for this month? 44 days since last DOE


I got for 20 July with 75 pointers, Business Analyst


----------



## hictegypt

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I got for 20 July with 75 pointers, Business Analyst


Congratulations! You are the latest EOI date we are aware of whom got invited this round! Wish you the best


----------



## atifiqbal1985

hictegypt said:


> Congratulations! You are the latest EOI date we are aware of whom got invited this round! Wish you the best


Thank you so much


----------



## ntveer

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I got invite on 75 points.
> DOE 20-Jul-2018
> 
> 
> You will surely get invite for 4 sep in next round. The movement was approximately 1 month 23 days, so as per that, you should get invite on 11 Nov. Don't lose hope.


Thanks mate.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy

guys need some advise pls

1. in my EOI, my last job record is until July 15. Now, i signed my contract with my agency but the client haven't given 'the actual start date'. should i include this job which is not in EOI and technically havent started.

2. will this break/unemployment since July will affect my visa application?

3. can i combine all my certificate of employments in one file? same for payslip, tax, bank statement etc?


----------



## Aicha1988

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I got for 20 July with 75 pointers, Business Analyst


Hi AtifIQbal can you please mention your timeline ? I have submited 190 EOI DOE=14th July. Offshore no Offer letter. Nothing yet


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Aicha1988 said:


> Hi AtifIQbal can you please mention your timeline ? I have submited 190 EOI DOE=14th July. Offshore no Offer letter. Nothing yet


Hi, my DOE for 189 was 20 July 2018 with 75 points.


From your signature, I have deduced that you have 70 points for 189. Maybe you have a better chance with 190 which can be anytime.


----------



## joshua1729

Aicha1988 said:


> Hi AtifIQbal can you please mention your timeline ? I have submited 190 EOI DOE=14th July. Offshore no Offer letter. Nothing yet


Would also recommend filing a separate EOI for NSW as well


----------



## Sachin S

70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 may not be enough in existing scheme of things. You might hv to wait much longer.


----------



## striker84

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI on 9/Oct/18 with total 75 points under 190 in NSW and Victoria.
Age - 25
Edu - 15
Exp - 15
Eng. - 10 
Spouse - 05
SS - 5

Any chance to get invite soon looking at current trend?


----------



## Ddesai

Dear all, expecting invite in next round . Currently in Sydney on wp . Plz recommend what will be the best way to get in bridging visa soon? Thanks dj

189/75/ doe -12th August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Ddesai said:


> Dear all, expecting invite in next round . Currently in Sydney on wp . Plz recommend what will be the best way to get in bridging visa soon? Thanks dj
> 
> 189/75/ doe -12th August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll this is what DHA says and below is link to apply.

You will have automatically applied for a BVA if you applied for certain substantive visas and are in Australia.
the substantive visa can be granted to you while you are in Australia.
When you lodged that application, you still held a substantive visa.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/010-


----------



## Ddesai

himsrj said:


> We'll this is what DHA says and below is link to apply.
> 
> You will have automatically applied for a BVA if you applied for certain substantive visas and are in Australia.
> the substantive visa can be granted to you while you are in Australia.
> When you lodged that application, you still held a substantive visa.
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/010-




Thanks mate. By reading this I understand i cant change my employer on bridging A visa I have to wait until my 457 finishes. Do u read same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Ddesai said:


> Thanks mate. By reading this I understand i cant change my employer on bridging A visa I have to wait until my 457 finishes. Do u read same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bridging visa automatically activates if your substantive visa ceases naturally (i.e. end of visa validity period).
If your 457 visa is cancelled your bridging visa will also be cancelled.
So you cannot just quit your job and assume that bridging visa will activate and start working somewhere else. 
All depends on your new employer.
You will need to hire migration lawyer for this. Go through below link for further understanding

https://visaone.com.au/457-visa-employer-transfer/


----------



## 1986mahesh

Hi - could you explain little more about Nsw due this month ? Does it mean that NSW will start invite from this month end ? I lodged nsw for BA on 24th June 2018 with 70 points. I.e. 70+5. Any idea by when I can expect invite below is the break up of points. 
Experience - 15
Education - 15
Age - 30
English - 10
Appreciate ur inputs...thanks


----------



## himsrj

1986mahesh said:


> Hi - could you explain little more about Nsw due this month ? Does it mean that NSW will start invite from this month end ? I lodged nsw for BA on 24th June 2018 with 70 points. I.e. 70+5. Any idea by when I can expect invite below is the break up of points.
> Experience - 15
> Education - 15
> Age - 30
> English - 10
> Appreciate ur inputs...thanks


Nsw prefers superior English score and as per rounds in aug-sep has given invite @80 points for 261111.
You need to up the ante of English score which will give you preference in 189/190 invite. They are due this month for Pre-Invite/intimations.


----------



## benisrael

You are lucky to have got 15 points for experience while still getting the maximum points for age.



1986mahesh said:


> Hi - could you explain little more about Nsw due this month ? Does it mean that NSW will start invite from this month end ? I lodged nsw for BA on 24th June 2018 with 70 points. I.e. 70+5. Any idea by when I can expect invite below is the break up of points.
> Experience - 15
> Education - 15
> Age - 30
> English - 10
> Appreciate ur inputs...thanks


----------



## joshua1729

striker84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI on 9/Oct/18 with total 75 points under 190 in NSW and Victoria.
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 15
> Eng. - 10
> Spouse - 05
> SS - 5
> 
> Any chance to get invite soon looking at current trend?


70+5 for NSW will only start coming in once the 75s of 189 are exhausted


----------



## 1986mahesh

Thank you, yes I am trying for pte...will wait for nsw to start invite. Since 189 numbers looking good I don't think anymore 75 pointers will be showing interest for 190, that should give some chance to 70 pointers.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Thank you, would have more lucky if I would have not delayed process, I started in 2016 and end up filling in 2018 which created tough situation..


----------



## molaboy

finally done scanning and sorting our documents, now with the forms.

am i correct that i need to do the following

1. main application - form 80, 1221
2. wife - form 80, 1221, 47a
3. kids - form 80, 1221 for each one


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> finally done scanning and sorting our documents, now with the forms.
> 
> am i correct that i need to do the following
> 
> 1. main application - form 80, 1221
> 2. wife - form 80, 1221, 47a
> 3. kids - form 80, 1221 for each one


just to share, based on feedback

1. main application - form 80, 1221
2. wife - form 80, 1221
3. kids - na


----------



## Huggies7

Hi Guys,

ExpatForum newbie over here.

I'm hopeful that I receive an invitation in the next round, on 11 Nov 2018. The concern is that my 485 will expire on 18 November 2018. Completed a Masters in Australia; so not sure whether I can get another student visa (below a Masters level) to buy some time.

Any advice for visa options if my invite does not happen on 11 Nov 2018? I need a plan B, maybe even a plan C.

Thanks in advance.

*ANZSCO: 261111 | Business Analyst
75 Points - Age-30 | Eng-20 | Edu-15 | Aus Study-5 | PY-5*

*Timeline: 
25/07/2018: PTE-A - 20 Points
27/07/2018: ACS submitted
31/08/2018: ACS received - Positive
1/09/2018: EOI lodged*


----------



## Huggies7

Hi atifiqbal1985

Congrats on your invitation. 

Just need to clear up your movement from 20 July. Did you receive an invite on 11 Oct? That means an 83 day turnaround time. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Sorry for being nit-picky just need some baseline to estimate my invitation.

*ANZSCO: 261111 | Business Analyst
75 Points - 189 | 80 Points - 190 VIC 
Age-30 | Eng-20 | Edu-15 | Aus Study-5 | PY-5

Timeline: 
25/07/2018: PTE-A - 20 Points
27/07/2018: ACS submitted
31/08/2018: ACS received - Positive
1/09/2018: EOI lodged*


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Huggies7 said:


> Hi atifiqbal1985
> 
> Congrats on your invitation.
> 
> Just need to clear up your movement from 20 July. Did you receive an invite on 11 Oct? That means an 83 day turnaround time. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sorry for being nit-picky just need some baseline to estimate my invitation.



That's correct. However, the time is reducing every month, since the movement is from 28-May-2018 to 20-July 2018, i.e. 53 days, whereas round happens after 30 days. So the gap is reducing.

I have been waiting for invite, and I have made a complete trend analysis to estimate my invite date, so I could be ready with the right documents in time, esp. PCC.

I can send the excel sheet to you if you like.

Btw, given the current trend, I expect that you will get the invite in the next round so you should start preparing your documents, so that you can lodge your visa before your current visa expires.

All the best.


----------



## joshua1729

Huggies7 said:


> Hi atifiqbal1985
> 
> Congrats on your invitation.
> 
> Just need to clear up your movement from 20 July. Did you receive an invite on 11 Oct? That means an 83 day turnaround time. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sorry for being nit-picky just need some baseline to estimate my invitation.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111 | Business Analyst
> 75 Points - 189 | 80 Points - 190 VIC
> Age-30 | Eng-20 | Edu-15 | Aus Study-5 | PY-5
> 
> Timeline:
> 25/07/2018: PTE-A - 20 Points
> 27/07/2018: ACS submitted
> 31/08/2018: ACS received - Positive
> 1/09/2018: EOI lodged*


Welcome to the forum! 

01/09/2018 sept should fetch you a 189 invite on 11/11/2018. I guess once you get that you can apply for a bridging visa? 

Also once you hit 5 posts, send me a PM I can help you further.


----------



## Huggies7

atifiqbal1985 said:


> That's correct. However, the time is reducing every month, since the movement is from 28-May-2018 to 20-July 2018, i.e. 53 days, whereas round happens after 30 days. So the gap is reducing.
> 
> I have been waiting for invite, and I have made a complete trend analysis to estimate my invite date, so I could be ready with the right documents in time, esp. PCC.
> 
> I can send the excel sheet to you if you like.
> 
> Btw, given the current trend, I expect that you will get the invite in the next round so you should start preparing your documents, so that you can lodge your visa before your current visa expires.
> 
> All the best.


This all sounds very positive. I'm definitely trying to remain optimistic. However, I will err on the side of caution. 

That Excel spreadsheet would be very helpful thanks. I will PM you once I get to 5 posts if you don't mind. 

Yip, definitely prepping the documents. Have a fingerprint appointment today to get my PCC done ASAP. :clock:

Thanks for the advice. :rockon:

*ANZSCO: 261111 | Business Analyst
75 Points - 189 | 80 Points - 190 VIC 
Age-30 | Eng-20 | Edu-15 | Aus Study-5 | PY-5

Timeline: 
25/07/2018: PTE-A - 20 Points
27/07/2018: ACS submitted
31/08/2018: ACS received - Positive
1/09/2018: EOI lodged*


----------



## Huggies7

joshua1729 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 01/09/2018 sept should fetch you a 189 invite on 11/11/2018. I guess once you get that you can apply for a bridging visa?
> 
> Also once you hit 5 posts, send me a PM I can help you further.


Thanks joshua1729. Let's hope it comes through on 11/11/2018.:fingerscrossed:

Yeah, I will be applying for a bridging visa once I lodge the visa application. However, I was trying to figure out some options if I don't receive an invite on 11/11/2018. 

I will pop you a PM once I reach 5 posts.

Thanks.

*ANZSCO: 261111 | Business Analyst
75 Points - 189 | 80 Points - 190 VIC 
Age-30 | Eng-20 | Edu-15 | Aus Study-5 | PY-5

Timeline: 
25/07/2018: PTE-A - 20 Points
27/07/2018: ACS submitted
31/08/2018: ACS received - Positive
1/09/2018: EOI lodged*


----------



## wanida

Hi,
I'm a new member of EF and have been a silent reader in this thread. Just wanna share my experience after finally got 79+ in PTE this morning. I attempted PTE 5 times. Last night I did my 5th one. After the exam, I was worried because I ran out of time and missed the last write from dictation question. This morning I got a result in less than 6 hours after sitting an exam. Seeing the result after almost giving up has changed my emotion and given me some hope. I got 79 in writing even though I missed the last question and 80+ in other three parts. Before my 5th exam, I struggled to get 79 in speaking. But I came across many videos especially the one by Moni PTEMAGIC and learned that I had to speak fast to trick the computer as fluency is the most important criteria for speaking section. I followed the tips and finally got 90 in speaking.
I have updated my EOI from 65 to 75 points and am now hoping to get an invite within the next couple of months. 

I just wanna shout out to everyone who are trying to get 79+. Don't give up and don't stress yourself out. I believe that with hard work, practice and knowing the tips, you will finally get it. Good luck to everyone!
Cheers.

*Below is my point details*
ICT BA-261111, 
ACS letter 20/9/18, 
EOI date 19/10/18
Points: Age=25, Education=15, Australian degree=5, PY=5, NAATI=5, PTE=20 (18/10/18)
Total= 75 points)


----------



## himsrj

wanida said:


> ICT BA-261111,
> ACS letter 20/9/18,
> EOI date 19/10/18
> Points: Age=25, Education=15, Australian degree=5, PY=5, NAATI=5, PTE=20 (18/10/18)
> Total= 75 points)


Are you onshore ??
Congrats you are all set now. You can help others on dedicated pte thread though may help someone out 

PTE-A Exam https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=672738


----------



## Dubai_kid

*Naati*

Hello, 

Is anyone considering doing the NAATI CCL exam to increase 5 points? My mother tongue is Malayalam (which is not available) and Im average in Hindi. 

Is it worth shelling out almost 1000$ for the exam or wait?

Regards, 

ANZSCO : 261111(ICT Business Analyst) 
ACS Assessment +ve : 13/02/2017
EOI First Lodged for 189 and 190: 13/05/2017 (with 65 point for NSW)
EOI Updated with 75 points for 190 (NSW & VIC): 30th September 2018
(Age- 25, English- 20, Education: 15, Experience: 10, State: 5)
ITA: *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Ddesai

Dubai_kid said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone considering doing the NAATI CCL exam to increase 5 points? My mother tongue is Malayalam (which is not available) and Im average in Hindi.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth shelling out almost 1000$ for the exam or wait?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111(ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> ACS Assessment +ve : 13/02/2017
> 
> EOI First Lodged for 189 and 190: 13/05/2017 (with 65 point for NSW)
> 
> EOI Updated with 75 points for 190 (NSW & VIC): 30th September 2018
> 
> (Age- 25, English- 20, Education: 15, Experience: 10, State: 5)
> 
> ITA: *Fingers crossed*




Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWondering

Dubai_kid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone considering doing the NAATI CCL exam to increase 5 points? My mother tongue is Malayalam (which is not available) and Im average in Hindi.
> 
> Is it worth shelling out almost 1000$ for the exam or wait?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111(ICT Business Analyst)
> ACS Assessment +ve : 13/02/2017
> EOI First Lodged for 189 and 190: 13/05/2017 (with 65 point for NSW)
> EOI Updated with 75 points for 190 (NSW & VIC): 30th September 2018
> (Age- 25, English- 20, Education: 15, Experience: 10, State: 5)
> ITA: *Fingers crossed*


Hello Brother ,

Do you know how 261111 is moving and what are current scores ???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

Hi guys, long time lurker, just submitted my EOI recently

3/9/2018 - ANZSCO 26111 ICT Business Analyst skills assessment application
17/10/2018 - Skilled assesment granted
17/10/2018 - EOI submitted - 189 75 points

Fingers crossed! seems like current trend is ITA in about 3-4 rounds? so likely Jan/Feb round?


----------



## atifiqbal1985

outrageous_view said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker, just submitted my EOI recently
> 
> 3/9/2018 - ANZSCO 26111 ICT Business Analyst skills assessment application
> 17/10/2018 - Skilled assesment granted
> 17/10/2018 - EOI submitted - 189 75 points
> 
> Fingers crossed! seems like current trend is ITA in about 3-4 rounds? so likely Jan/Feb round?


I would say December round.


----------



## SunV

outrageous_view said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker, just submitted my EOI recently
> 
> 3/9/2018 - ANZSCO 26111 ICT Business Analyst skills assessment application
> 17/10/2018 - Skilled assesment granted
> 17/10/2018 - EOI submitted - 189 75 points
> 
> Fingers crossed! seems like current trend is ITA in about 3-4 rounds? so likely Jan/Feb round?


Dec/Jan round is feasible, if invitations are continued in same way.


----------



## koolboygaurav

Hi experts, I need help with my current situation. I have received 190 NSW pre invite a week back, but I am not sure if I should accept it or wait for 189 . As per iscah prediction I might get 189 in Nov18 round ( EOI created 19th Aug18). 

Could you please confirm if the timeline of 189 and 190 are same?

Please suggest if I should accept 190 or wait for 189?

Points -75+5 state
Anzsco-261112
Eoi filed 19th Aug18

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## talk2alok

Hi All, 

Has anyone with 70+5 (SS) got 190 ITA recently. Myimitracker doesn't seem to be giving correct picture. I see 75+5 (SS) queue moving pretty close in case of 190 visa (as per posts in this forum). Any updates on 70+5 (SS) queue ??


----------



## atifiqbal1985

koolboygaurav said:


> Hi experts, I need help with my current situation. I have received 190 NSW pre invite a week back, but I am not sure if I should accept it or wait for 189 . As per iscah prediction I might get 189 in Nov18 round ( EOI created 19th Aug18).
> 
> Could you please confirm if the timeline of 189 and 190 are same?
> 
> Please suggest if I should accept 190 or wait for 189?
> 
> Points -75+5 state
> Anzsco-261112
> Eoi filed 19th Aug18
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You should wait for 189, as you would easily get invite on 11 Nov.


----------



## FFacs

koolboygaurav said:


> Hi experts, I need help with my current situation. I have received 190 NSW pre invite a week back, but I am not sure if I should accept it or wait for 189 . As per iscah prediction I might get 189 in Nov18 round ( EOI created 19th Aug18).
> 
> Could you please confirm if the timeline of 189 and 190 are same?
> 
> Please suggest if I should accept 190 or wait for 189?
> 
> Points -75+5 state
> Anzsco-261112
> Eoi filed 19th Aug18
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No one can tell you. THings to consider

First, this system/process is beyond unreliable. THere is no such thing as a sure thing in 189/190. So, a bird i nthe hand is worth two in the bush, and all that. Second, if your 190 invite is for a place you wanted to move, it's hard to see what you would lose by taking the 190. I'm aware 189 gives more "freedom" but in reality I wonder how many people settle in one state/territory to go job hunting (and you will need to be physicially present to drink a LOT of coffee) and then just up and leave for another state.


----------



## skhemendra

*189/190 261112*

hello expats,
I am very new in the forum, it would be great help iof anyone can let me know the possibilities on 261112 189/190 Visa, as i have 65+10 (family sponsors or state sponsors) so in total 75 points.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

skhemendra said:


> hello expats,
> I am very new in the forum, it would be great help iof anyone can let me know the possibilities on 261112 189/190 Visa, as i have 65+10 (family sponsors or state sponsors) so in total 75 points.


I don't think you can apply for 189/190 with 75 points, since family sponsor/regional state sponsorship which gives additional 10 points is available for 489 visa only.

190 will give additional 5 points, which would make your points a total of 70, and you can get an invite.

for 189, on 70 points, there will be a long wait if you still have to submit your EOI. If you submitted your EOI last year on 70, then maybe you have a chance in few more rounds.


----------



## molaboy

was about to lodge my visa but i cant recover my old immi account password. huhuhu

is it ok to create a new account? 

btw, how do i link it to my eoi/invite to immi account?


----------



## joshua1729

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I don't think you can apply for 189/190 with 75 points, since family sponsor/regional state sponsorship which gives additional 10 points is available for 489 visa only.
> 
> 190 will give additional 5 points, which would make your points a total of 70, and you can get an invite.
> 
> for 189, on 70 points, there will be a long wait if you still have to submit your EOI. If you submitted your EOI last year on 70, then maybe you have a chance in few more rounds.


Just to clarify, I think his 189 score is 65. His 190 would be 70 points. The chances of getting an invite is non existent for 189, and almost non existent for 190. 

*@skhemendra *What is the breakdown of your 65 points?


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> was about to lodge my visa but i cant recover my old immi account password. huhuhu
> 
> is it ok to create a new account?
> 
> btw, how do i link it to my eoi/invite to immi account?


was able to go in, its already linked to my EOI. i even saw my 2014 draft and deleted it.


----------



## molaboy

i dont have my PCC yet, but is being checked when i click next after attaching the rest of documents.

should i
1) leave it blank and put a comment on the dialog box
2) attache a 'notification to CO' document explaining that im getting it later?

thanks again for your help


----------



## Immigrantno1

molaboy said:


> i dont have my PCC yet, but is being checked when i click next after attaching the rest of documents.
> 
> should i
> 1) leave it blank and put a comment on the dialog box
> 2) attache a 'notification to CO' document explaining that im getting it later?
> 
> thanks again for your help


Hi MB
I think your queries will be better answered and tracked in below forum


*** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 *** https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1370194

Thanks and Regards


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> i dont have my PCC yet, but is being checked when i click next after attaching the rest of documents.
> 
> should i
> 1) leave it blank and put a comment on the dialog box
> 2) attache a 'notification to CO' document explaining that im getting it later?
> 
> thanks again for your help


i saw and attached form 80 in that section and it went through, can i do this and add pcc later with medical?


----------



## atifiqbal1985

joshua1729 said:


> Just to clarify, I think his 189 score is 65. His 190 would be 70 points. The chances of getting an invite is non existent for 189, and almost non existent for 190.
> 
> *@skhemendra *What is the breakdown of your 65 points?


You are right, I miscalculated. The points at 189 are 65, and the chance are next to none on 65. There is a long long list of people at 70.


----------



## Sunr

when can I expect NSW invite 80 points filed on 20-Oct (ICT261111) 
my 189 is 75 points with DOE as 14-Oct, not sure how big the shift would be in next round ..experts please comment


----------



## joshua1729

Sunr said:


> when can I expect NSW invite 80 points filed on 20-Oct (ICT261111)
> my 189 is 75 points with DOE as 14-Oct, not sure how big the shift would be in next round ..experts please comment


Given things stay the way they are, you can expect an invite for 189 in Dec's round. 190 No one can predict.


----------



## santhoshm

All,

I have a quick question, I have submitted EOI today(details in my Signature). I do understand my points are less for getting a call and working on my PTE. But had the below questions. 
1. Is it good that i submitted the one EOI for both 189 and 190? should i have done it separately? can i still change it?
2. I have selected VIC for state sponsorship during my EOI. Should i also explicitly visit the VIC website for providing these details?

Thanks,
Santhosh


----------



## joshua1729

santhoshm said:


> All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I have submitted EOI today(details in my Signature). I do understand my points are less for getting a call and working on my PTE. But had the below questions.
> 1. Is it good that i submitted the one EOI for both 189 and 190? should i have done it separately? can i still change it?
> 2. I have selected VIC for state sponsorship during my EOI. Should i also explicitly visit the VIC website for providing these details?
> 
> Thanks,
> Santhosh


If you're only applying for VIC 190 and no other state then it's fine to have a single EOI. No harm if you have two as well. The reason why people opt for separate EOIs is because some states are fussy when it comes to 190 and will chose not to invite you, just because you have also shown interest in a different state. VIC is notorious for doing this.

Why are you only opting for VIC may I ask ? Their invites have been very few and far between this year.

Not sure about the 2nd point.


----------



## santhoshm

joshua1729 said:


> Why are you only opting for VIC may I ask ? Their invites have been very few and far between this year.


Thank you for your response here Josh. I have for now applied only for 189 and 190 for only VIC state, in the same EOI. 
The reason being, i am currently employed and working in Melbourne and hoping to continue working here for the next couple years. So i am Ok with the "work in VIC" condition. 
Also what other state option do i have? I am guessing every state puts that condition(or rather should i say require commitment). If not let me know and i can create a separate EOI for that state.


----------



## joshua1729

santhoshm said:


> Thank you for your response here Josh. I have for now applied only for 189 and 190 for only VIC state, in the same EOI.
> The reason being, i am currently employed and working in Melbourne and hoping to continue working here for the next couple years. So i am Ok with the "work in VIC" condition.
> Also what other state option do i have? I am guessing every state puts that condition(or rather should i say require commitment). If not let me know and i can create a separate EOI for that state.


You could create an EOI for NSW. Also, wished you had acted sooner, you could have directly filed for VIC PR prior to October 10th IIRC, because VIC 190 had a route where you could bypass nomination if you have job offer in hand.


----------



## santhoshm

joshua1729 said:


> You could create an EOI for NSW. Also, wished you had acted sooner, you could have directly filed for VIC PR prior to October 10th IIRC, because VIC 190 had a route where you could bypass nomination if you have job offer in hand.


Thanks Josh. I will go ahead and create an EOI for NSW as well. The Lazy me has made me loose such a good opportunity for by passing nomination.:tsk:
Do keep this group updated for any such changes happening in state sponsored visas, would be very helpful. 

Thanks,


----------



## outrageous_view

joshua1729 said:


> You could create an EOI for NSW. Also, wished you had acted sooner, you could have directly filed for VIC PR prior to October 10th IIRC, because VIC 190 had a route where you could bypass nomination if you have job offer in hand.


Hi is there any more information about this? I have had a job offer in Victoria for a few months now but never knew this was a thing, thats quite sad!


----------



## Smart.dixit12

Anyone faced similar situation, please suggest the right process forward.

@joshua1729 please let me know your point of view as well.

I worked in Company X for 8 years where I was on deputation in the UK for 3.5 years. When i asked HR to put both India and UK location, they said they can't mention because reference letter format is already predefined (I have an email). Hence, I submitted Reference letter with X, India location. My ACS is +Positive.

Now should I also apply for UK PCC and submit in VIsa application after EOI Invite. Do i need to provide any SD stating that I worked in both locations but primarily employed with X india unit?

Experts, please suggest if anyone of you faced similar challenges?

Awaiting invite in nov cycle with 75 points in 189 category.



Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> Hi is there any more information about this? I have had a job offer in Victoria for a few months now but never knew this was a thing, thats quite sad!


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes



> 3. Expanded “Invitation Only” procedure
> 
> An “Invitation Only” application procedure applies across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing. 457 visa holders and *applicants holding valid job offers are now subject to this procedure also*.


While the wording is a bit sketchy, from what I know (from 2 other folks who have applied via the job route) they have closed it w.e.f. Sept 10 (Sorry was mistaken about Oct 10th earlier). 

You could still explore the option, because I am not convinced by the wording. No harm in asking for clarification.


----------



## santhoshm

joshua1729 said:


> You could still explore the option, because I am not convinced by the wording. No harm in asking for clarification.


I did email them immediately after your post and got a reply that due to the large number of EOI received for the ICT occupations, they have stopped directly calling applications and need to go through the EOI points based system. 

So it will be a long wait for me....:brick:


----------



## pbzie_0914

Hey guys would like to get your advise on my processing.. 

EOI dates /Points are ff:
189 - Dec 2017 (70pts)
190 NSW Dec 2017-70pts (no additional 5pts idkw)
190 VIC Jul 2018 - 70+5 pts

My pte is only 10 and i already took 3 exams trying to get 80 in all areas but still no luck..

Do you think i still got the chance to be invited until Q1 2019? Seeing the pattern for 2611 its a bit challenging but given the progress of last month's 189 invite clearing 2 mos til jul 2018 for 75 pointers im kind of losing hope..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Smart.dixit12 said:


> Anyone faced similar situation, please suggest the right process forward.
> 
> @joshua1729 please let me know your point of view as well.
> 
> I worked in Company X for 8 years where I was on deputation in the UK for 3.5 years. When i asked HR to put both India and UK location, they said they can't mention because reference letter format is already predefined (I have an email). Hence, I submitted Reference letter with X, India location. My ACS is +Positive.
> 
> Now should I also apply for UK PCC and submit in VIsa application after EOI Invite. Do i need to provide any SD stating that I worked in both locations but primarily employed with X india unit?
> 
> Experts, please suggest if anyone of you faced similar challenges?
> 
> Awaiting invite in nov cycle with 75 points in 189 category.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


Hey!

Given that you have provided RnR on a letter head and have an email stating the format is a fixed template you should upload both of these documents. 

Whether the CO accepts it or wants additional proof is up to the CO, but if you can get an SD which states the countries of deputation / company entities (if they are different across countries) / duration of deputation. You can upload this as additional proof when the time comes. Again, this is more of a 'good-to-have' document. It just strengthens your case.

Also, you will 100% need to apply and submit your UK PCC. Any country where you have lived for more than 12 months in the last 10 years at the time of visa lodge will require a PCC. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## joshua1729

santhoshm said:


> I did email them immediately after your post and got a reply that due to the large number of EOI received for the ICT occupations, they have stopped directly calling applications and need to go through the EOI points based system.
> 
> So it will be a long wait for me....:brick:


Hang in there buddy, meanwhile I would strongly suggest trying for 79+ in PTE. Additional 10 points will make a world of a difference to your application.


----------



## santhoshm

joshua1729 said:


> Hang in there buddy, meanwhile I would strongly suggest trying for 79+ in PTE. Additional 10 points will make a world of a difference to your application.


In progress now and should be taking the exams anytime soon.


----------



## joshua1729

santhoshm said:


> In progress now and should be taking the exams anytime soon.


All the best! Let me know if you need any help in preparing for it. Personally I've found the official practice tests (Silver / Gold / Platinum packages) by Pearson to be extremely useful. Their scoring is very accurate and a lot of others have provided good feedback as well.


----------



## Smart.dixit12

joshua1729 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Given that you have provided RnR on a letter head and have an email stating the format is a fixed template you should upload both of these documents.
> 
> Whether the CO accepts it or wants additional proof is up to the CO, but if you can get an SD which states the countries of deputation / company entities (if they are different across countries) / duration of deputation. You can upload this as additional proof when the time comes. Again, this is more of a 'good-to-have' document. It just strengthens your case.
> 
> Also, you will 100% need to apply and submit your UK PCC. Any country where you have lived for more than 12 months in the last 10 years at the time of visa lodge will require a PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks Buddy, I have asked company to send me updated Experience letter with UK and India duration. But my doubt is that my ACS letter and EOI/FOrm 80 will have different details about this company employment. CO may raise query that why i did not put this detail in ACS application


----------



## attaluri_kiran

Guys,
I submitted my EOI on 26th April with 70+5 points for both NSW and VIC. My English language points are 20. Still awaiting pre-invite ( mail from state government) . I loose 10 points for age on 25 Feb 2019. Do I still hope for something from either of the states? I am tensed as weeks pass by without any news&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;.


----------



## ragurajesh

Currently I am in 457 visa (Nominated Occupation – 261112 - Systems Analyst) and living in Victoria.

I have done the skill assessment in 261112 (Systems Analysts) and working for the same skill set in Victoria for more than 10 months.



I could see the higher standard of English requirement for ANZSCO CODE - 261112 (Systems Analysts) has been mentioned as 7.0 in each band. Also, I could see the below statement “All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination - these occupations are specified on the Visa Nomination Occupation Lists. Applicants who are currently working in their nominated occupation in Victoria and have been for at least six months, may be exempt from meeting higher English language requirements and should apply for nomination”.



Question #1:

Since I have been working in Victoria for more than 6 months with the same nominated occupation, am I eligible to apply for state nomination for the same ANZSCO(261112) with 6.0 in each band in IELTS?

Question #2:

Since already having job offer (i.e. working in Victoria for the past 10 months) , 6.0 in IELTS , 65 points and other eligibility criteria are met, can I apply to directly to liveinvictoria website ?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## joshua1729

Smart.dixit12 said:


> Thanks Buddy, I have asked company to send me updated Experience letter with UK and India duration. But my doubt is that my ACS letter and EOI/FOrm 80 will have different details about this company employment. CO may raise query that why i did not put this detail in ACS application


I see the confusion. ACS' sample format clearly shows a table for different deputations. In any case it is best to have all those docs ready including an SD in ACS format with the exact same RnR wording as the document on the company letter head and if possible file that up front. Or if you are not in a hurry, you can with-hold it until a CO contacts you about it. If he/she clears it, then all is well.


----------



## joshua1729

attaluri_kiran said:


> Guys,
> I submitted my EOI on 26th April with 70+5 points for both NSW and VIC. My English language points are 20. Still awaiting pre-invite ( mail from state government) . I loose 10 points for age on 25 Feb 2019. Do I still hope for something from either of the states? I am tensed as weeks pass by without any news����.


Sorry to break it to you, but as long as 75 pointers are in the 189 queue, I don't see states offering a 190 to a 70+5 unless there are additional requirements , like a job offer in hand etc.


----------



## arshad83

joshua1729 said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but as long as 75 pointers are in the 189 queue, I don't see states offering a 190 to a 70+5 unless there are additional requirements , like a job offer in hand etc.


Hi Joshua,.

Will VIC or NSW give preference for offshore candidates who have a job offer or is this limited to onshore candidates only?

Please advise.

Regards
Mohammed Arshad

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

arshad83 said:


> Hi Joshua,.
> 
> Will VIC or NSW give preference for offshore candidates who have a job offer or is this limited to onshore candidates only?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards
> Mohammed Arshad
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Hey Mohammed,

Once could bypass VIC nomination if you had a valid job offer irrespective of whether you were on or off-shore. However, they have now closed this. 

Whether this makes a difference in terms of preferential nomination now, I do not know for certain. However I have heard that states like QLD only issue nominations if there is a job offer in hand i.e. it is a criteria for selection

From NSW's website 



> =Meet NSW occupation requirements.
> * Score a minimum of at least 65 points on the Australian Department of Home Affairs points test and meet relevant Commonwealth visa criteria.
> * Have been selected by NSW and received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination.
> * Submit a complete and accurate application for NSW nomination within 14 days of being invited to apply.
> * Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa.


Since I haven't followed the 190 route, my knowledge is a bit limited on that aspect. Maybe others can shed more light.


----------



## arshad83

joshua1729 said:


> Hey Mohammed,
> 
> Once could bypass VIC nomination if you had a valid job offer irrespective of whether you were on or off-shore. However, they have now closed this.
> 
> Whether this makes a difference in terms of preferential nomination now, I do not know for certain. However I have heard that states like QLD only issue nominations if there is a job offer in hand i.e. it is a criteria for selection
> 
> From NSW's website
> 
> 
> 
> Since I haven't followed the 190 route, my knowledge is a bit limited on that aspect. Maybe others can shed more light.


Thanks Joshua

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmax

A little unrelated to this actual form topic.

Any Idea how much Now is the average time between receiving an Invite and receiving the Grant.


----------



## joshua1729

fmax said:


> A little unrelated to this actual form topic.
> 
> Any Idea how much Now is the average time between receiving an Invite and receiving the Grant.


I'd say on average 120 days. However a couple of 80 pointers in 189 have received their grant in ~100 days. Having said that I think it would move closer to 100 days average because in the first half of this year there weren't many invites being issued and hence there wont be much of a build up.


----------



## rrsingh

Guys, My ANZSCO : 261111, 
points 70 ( 20 for PTE) for 189
Points 70+5 for NSW.
EOI : 5th May 2018.

I will be getting +5 points for my work experience in end of May 2019. So I will be getting June 2019 round only for this year.

I know its hard to predict, but still, what can be said regarding the invite ?

Is it possible to get 190 maybe in next 2 months ? 

I am asking because 190 for NSW have invited Feb 2019 applicants, but there are few whose EOI is in Sep, Nov, Dec 2018, and they havent been invited I guess (not sure as they have applied to NSW or not)


----------



## Harini227

joshua1729 said:


> I'd say on average 120 days. However a couple of 80 pointers in 189 have received their grant in ~100 days. Having said that I think it would move closer to 100 days average because in the first half of this year there weren't many invites being issued and hence there wont be much of a build up.


Hi Joshua,

Just out of curiosity, does the time taken for Invite to Grant also depend on points


----------



## joshua1729

rrsingh said:


> Guys, My ANZSCO : 261111,
> points 70 ( 20 for PTE) for 189
> Points 70+5 for NSW.
> EOI : 5th May 2018.
> 
> I will be getting +5 points for my work experience in end of May 2019. So I will be getting June 2019 round only for this year.
> 
> I know its hard to predict, but still, what can be said regarding the invite ?
> 
> Is it possible to get 190 maybe in next 2 months ?
> 
> I am asking because 190 for NSW have invited Feb 2019 applicants, but there are few whose EOI is in Sep, Nov, Dec 2018, and they havent been invited I guess (not sure as they have applied to NSW or not)



As I've said before - I don't see a 70+5 getting invited as long as there are 75+s in the 189 queue. I also haven't heard of any 70+5 (excluding perhaps ones with job offers for VIC) getting invited in this FY


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Hi Joshua,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does the time taken for Invite to Grant also depend on points


I do not think so. I havent come across anything that would suggest that.


----------



## santhoshm

joshua1729 said:


> All the best! Let me know if you need any help in preparing for it. Personally I've found the official practice tests (Silver / Gold / Platinum packages) by Pearson to be extremely useful. Their scoring is very accurate and a lot of others have provided good feedback as well.


Good Tip there. I will go ahead and buy one of their packages. Speaking I have scored 90, but the other three are between 75 to 78. Any quick tips for reading, listening and writing for getting those crucial extra three to four points. (You can PM me, or I can, if this is not the correct forum)


----------



## joshua1729

santhoshm said:


> Good Tip there. I will go ahead and buy one of their packages. Speaking I have scored 90, but the other three are between 75 to 78. Any quick tips for reading, listening and writing for getting those crucial extra three to four points. (You can PM me, or I can, if this is not the correct forum)


There is a separate thread on PTE in this forum. Perhaps you can give that a go. 

I personally do not know how good/bad that is as this is the only thread I keep tabs of in this forum. 

Discussing PTE tips over here would be be off-topic.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Hi Joshua..could elabrate more on logic beyond states only giving invites for 70+5 when 189 touch 70 pointers. I am following immitracker even don't see much 75+5 for nsw or Vic. Do you feel something wrong that states almost stopped giving invites? Just trying to understand how it's going to be in 2019. I remember you suggested me to try for 79+ in pte which I am doing and not successful so far. Still has little hope on state invites. Appreciate your time and guidance. Thank you.


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Hi Joshua..could elabrate more on logic beyond states only giving invites for 70+5 when 189 touch 70 pointers. I am following immitracker even don't see much 75+5 for nsw or Vic. Do you feel something wrong that states almost stopped giving invites? Just trying to understand how it's going to be in 2019. I remember you suggested me to try for 79+ in pte which I am doing and not successful so far. Still has little hope on state invites. Appreciate your time and guidance. Thank you.


It's very simple mate, at a high level from a states perspective , more points = a better candidate. 

Why would someone get more points? For instance
- More (relevant) experience
- Right age bracket
- Australian experience 
- Australian education 
- High English scores. 

IMO all these are preferred attributes (weight-age allocated being different for each state, and some have additional non-points related requirements - keep that aside). Now lets take an example. Two candidates, one with 70 and other with 75. both are in queue for 189 and 190 and they have same points in all buckets, barring one. Lets say work experience. Who do you think would get picked?

It is not impossible for a 70 pointer to get picked over the 75, but it is _improbable_.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Thanks Joshua, got the point. However what do suggest about states not giving invites even for 75, I rarely see any invites for BA for state even though it's 75+5. Just wanted to check if there is anything changing and states going to decrease number of invites?


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Thanks Joshua, got the point. However what do suggest about states not giving invites even for 75, I rarely see any invites for BA for state even though it's 75+5. Just wanted to check if there is anything changing and states going to decrease number of invites?


That is anyone's guess. All that's there floating around are theories. But state invites are shrouded in a cloud of randomness. 

Plus it doesnt help that whoever gets invited for 190, holds on for as long as possible for a 189 (thereby wasting an invite). I know at least 4-5 such cases that have happened in this FY alone.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Got you..thank you, will wait for today invite round.


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting an invite for : 

261111 - 75 points - 19/08/2018
261111 - 75 points - 25/08/2018

Sadly, 2 more 190 invites are wasted


----------



## 1986mahesh

Good...any more invites hoping all 75 shld get clear


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Good...any more invites hoping all 75 shld get clear



As far as I know, it has stopped at 25/08/2018 for 75 pointers. It was always going to be difficult to clear complete august since the density of 75s+ were more for August than in June or July.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Then that would not clear 75 pointers any more soon...it may take 2-3 months for sure.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi. All

So it is back to old times only one month movement ??

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Harini227

Disheartening...I was hopeful that atleast mid Sep would get cleared

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Harini227 said:


> Disheartening...I was hopeful that atleast mid Sep would get cleared
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


That was not going to be possible given the queue density in August. 

It appears that the reduction in invites is two fold, 
1. I guesstimate that the total no. of invites is roughly 75-80% of the previous round (perhaps 2000 invites instead of 2490)
2. Queue density of August is higher than June / July - hence movement in terms of days will be lesser.


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Then that would not clear 75 pointers any more soon...it may take 2-3 months for sure.


Depending on how many more enter the queue by Dec 11, I would say 1 - 2 rounds more given how things stand currently (assuming no. of invites doesn't decrease further).


----------



## 1986mahesh

Hope so .. expecting atleast some positive move with 190, states shld start invites.


----------



## Abhi

1986mahesh said:


> Hope so .. expecting atleast some positive move with 190, states shld start invites.


+1, hope so too!


----------



## Ddesai

12 th Aug BA 75 got it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting another invite 

75 points 261111 - 30/08/2018.

Now only left to be seen whether this round had the same number of invites or a bit lesser.


----------



## joshua1729

Ddesai said:


> 12 th Aug BA 75 got it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate! Hopefully you had your documents in order in advance and are ready to file asap!

Good luck for a DG!


----------



## Shankaransuresh

261112 systems analyst 75 points EOI applied on the 3rd September 2018 

Was expecting it to come this round but haven’t heard anything. 

Any idea when I can expect an invite ?


----------



## Immigrantno1

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi. All
> 
> So it is back to old times only one month movement ??
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Hi
Congrats to all invited today.
Take my words back now. Seems to be a similar round as previous ones.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## 1986mahesh

Does this mean we are good with this month invite, if all Aug cleared we left with 2 months backlog and if includes Nov it will be 3 months for December 10th. Do you feel it's good sign. Thank you

On side note - congrats all who got invites and all the best for next procs.


----------



## keepcalm_tech

HI Guys,

Hope you all are doing great.

I have applied for EOI in the first week of Nov'18 for 190 (NSW-80 points), 190 (VIC-80 points) and 189 (75 points).

Just curious to know:
1. The approx. time to receive the invite for 190 NSW, 190 VIC and 189?
2. If I receive the invite from 190 first, how much time can I wait for 189 invite before the window closes for 190? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Additionally Joshua I can see in Immitracker that ppl waiting from Feb 2017 with 70 pointers. It means almost 18 months backlog with 70 pointers ?


----------



## ntveer

Got 189 invite today. Eoi 4th sept 2018. 261111. See details in signature. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Shankaransuresh said:


> 261112 systems analyst 75 points EOI applied on the 3rd September 2018
> 
> Was expecting it to come this round but haven’t heard anything.
> 
> Any idea when I can expect an invite ?


Mate are you sure you didnt get an invite? or is your DOE correct? Someone just reported an invite with Sept 4th DOE ..


----------



## 1986mahesh

Hey Congrats bro...excited to see that it touched Sep as well...could you share details pls.


----------



## ntveer

atifiqbal1985 said:


> I got invite on 75 points.
> DOE 20-Jul-2018
> 
> 
> You will surely get invite for 4 sep in next round. The movement was approximately 1 month 23 days, so as per that, you should get invite on 11 Nov. Don't lose hope.


Awesome calculation mate. I did get my invite today. Thanks for your encouragement. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Additionally Joshua I can see in Immitracker that ppl waiting from Feb 2017 with 70 pointers. It means almost 18 months backlog with 70 pointers ?


No , from what i remember 70 point queue is somewhere in Sept 2017.


----------



## 1986mahesh

Ya you correct, looks like 1 case is from Feb 2017 but that doesn't make much sense as ACS will get expired soon. 

Good to know that it touched Sep as well today.


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Ya you correct, looks like 1 case is from Feb 2017 but that doesn't make much sense as ACS will get expired soon.
> 
> Good to know that it touched Sep as well today.


It is probably an inactive data point. Ignore it. Yes, im very happy it hit early sept.


----------



## ntveer

1986mahesh said:


> Hey Congrats bro...excited to see that it touched Sep as well...could you share details pls.


Eoi 4th sep 2018. Age 30 lang 20 edu 15 exp 5 spouse 5 total 75. 261111 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1986mahesh

Great..thank you and all the best!


----------



## 1986mahesh

Yes, indeed some ray of hope. Btw Joshua what are ur points sorry just curious.


----------



## joshua1729

keepcalm_tech said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing great.
> 
> I have applied for EOI in the first week of Nov'18 for 190 (NSW-80 points), 190 (VIC-80 points) and 189 (75 points).
> 
> Just curious to know:
> 1. The approx. time to receive the invite for 190 NSW, 190 VIC and 189?
> 2. If I receive the invite from 190 first, how much time can I wait for 189 invite before the window closes for 190?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your 2nd question hurts me... if a 189 invite is in your destiny, i hope you dont get invited for a 190, just so that someone else can get that invite. 

To answer your 189 wait - given things stay the same, I'd say you have strong chances of an invite in the next round and you should prepare all your documents such that you will get it in the next round. If your DOE is around 1st or 2nd nov, then id say almost certainly you would get an invite. But can never be 100% certain


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Yes, indeed some ray of hope. Btw Joshua what are ur points sorry just curious.


It's in my signature  70 points , got my DG earlier this year


----------



## 1986mahesh

Great...I don't see your signature, do I need to have special access to see it? Earlier also other frnd mentioned about signature but I couldn't find it. I am missing something here.

Btw what is DG ? What is ur Eoi effective date.


----------



## joshua1729

1986mahesh said:


> Great...I don't see your signature, do I need to have special access to see it? Earlier also other frnd mentioned about signature but I couldn't find it. I am missing something here.
> 
> Btw what is DG ? What is ur Eoi effective date.


No you dont need special access to see my signature. It is the bit that comes at the end of every message I post. I shall quote it below



> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 70 points - DG on 21/02/2018
> https://letsmove2australia.wordpress.com/ - Building a community of ICT BAs and SAs (200+ members)


DG stands for direct grant, my EOI was 25/07/2017


----------



## 1986mahesh

Arey waw...you are PR holder and helping which is great. Much appreciated


----------



## keepcalm_tech

*EOI 189 and 190 submitted*

Removing this post as it was answered earlier. Apologies.


----------



## keepcalm_tech

joshua1729 said:


> Your 2nd question hurts me... if a 189 invite is in your destiny, i hope you dont get invited for a 190, just so that someone else can get that invite.
> 
> To answer your 189 wait - given things stay the same, I'd say you have strong chances of an invite in the next round and you should prepare all your documents such that you will get it in the next round. If your DOE is around 1st or 2nd nov, then id say almost certainly you would get an invite. But can never be 100% certain



Thanks a lot Joshua for the response. I would really hope 189 comes first so that someone else can get the chance 

1. Could you please suggest on how many days will I have to respond if I receive 190 first?
2. By next round, you mean by 11th Dec?

Hope not bothering you much 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ddesai

joshua1729 said:


> Congratulations mate! Hopefully you had your documents in order in advance and are ready to file asap!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck for a DG!




Thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

Ddesai said:


> 12 th Aug BA 75 got it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!
Takes care of your bridging visa problem as well.
You are eligible for a bridging visa after you are invited and apply for 189 visa.


----------



## Abhi

1986mahesh said:


> Ya you correct, looks like 1 case is from Feb 2017 but that doesn't make much sense as ACS will get expired soon.
> 
> Good to know that it touched Sep as well today.


The last reported BA/SA picked up from the 70 queue was on 12-Sep-2017 per immitracker. So, we are potentially looking at a 14 months backlog for 70 pointers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Huggies7

Hey guys,

Reporting my invite received today. 

261111 BA - 75 points - DOE 1 September 2018.

Thanks to all for the encouragement and positive vibes. 

Congrats to all those who have received their invites. All the best with your applications. 

To those still waiting; stay positive!


----------



## joshua1729

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks a lot Joshua for the response. I would really hope 189 comes first so that someone else can get the chance
> 
> 1. Could you please suggest on how many days will I have to respond if I receive 190 first?
> 2. By next round, you mean by 11th Dec?
> 
> Hope not bothering you much
> 
> Thanks!!


1. You will first get a 'pre-ita' basically a request to file for nomination. You have 14 days to respond to that. Since you are not really keen on 190, i suggest you take 13 days in the event of you getting a pre-ITA. 

Then after that the state has 12 weeks to either approve or reject your nomination. If they approve, you receive a 190 ITA, and you have 60 days to lodge. 

So based on the timelines that is in your hands we have (the middle value is not in your hands)
Worst case - 13 + 0 + 60 = 73 days to lodge a visa
Best case - 13 + 12*7 + 60 = 157 days to lodge a visa 

2. Yes, by next round I mean Dec 11th.


----------



## joshua1729

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Reporting my invite received today.
> 
> 261111 BA - 75 points - DOE 1 September 2018.
> 
> Thanks to all for the encouragement and positive vibes.
> 
> Congrats to all those who have received their invites. All the best with your applications.
> 
> To those still waiting; stay positive!



Congratulations! Best wishes for lodging and subsequent DG!


----------



## danielrvo

Hey all,

Congrats on those who were invited on Nov 11th! I wish you all the best in your application processes.

Maybe you can help me as well, I'm not too savvy with these calculations. In my case, my EOI with 75 points is from 20th October 2018. Should I expect an invitation in December or in January?

Bye the way, my ANZSCO is 261111.

Thank you!

Daniel


----------



## nklx

Hi new here.. 

EOI Effect Date : 30/Oct/2018
Total Pts : 189 - 75 / VIC 190 - 80

Age - 25 pts
Language - 20 pts
Education - 15 pts
Experience - 15 pts

My question is should i ask my spouse to go for ACS so i can get 80 pts? Or will my chances of getting invited in December is high? 

ACS usually takes 2+ months thus i’m contemplating whether we pay $500 for it or my invite will come even before ACS result.

Thanks!


----------



## joshua1729

danielrvo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Congrats on those who were invited on Nov 11th! I wish you all the best in your application processes.
> 
> Maybe you can help me as well, I'm not too savvy with these calculations. In my case, my EOI with 75 points is from 20th October 2018. Should I expect an invitation in December or in January?
> 
> Bye the way, my ANZSCO is 261111.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Daniel


Given the no. of invites stay the same in December, you should be receiving your invite. I would suggest utilizing the next 30 days to prepare all your documents and keep them ready to lodge.


----------



## joshua1729

nklx said:


> Hi new here..
> 
> EOI Effect Date : 30/Oct/2018
> Total Pts : 189 - 75 / VIC 190 - 80
> 
> Age - 25 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Experience - 15 pts
> 
> My question is should i ask my spouse to go for ACS so i can get 80 pts? Or will my chances of getting invited in December is high?
> 
> ACS usually takes 2+ months thus i’m contemplating whether we pay $500 for it or my invite will come even before ACS result.
> 
> Thanks!


In all probability given how things stand currently and assuming no changes, you will most likely get an invite before your spouse's ACS is complete. 

However, should things change (and it always can at the drop of a hat) if you proceed with ACS irrespective, you would be better prepared to tackle that change because there's almost nothing that can get in the way of an 80 pointer - barring invites stopping completely altogether. You are covering a small risk with this btw, but it all depends on whether it falls within your risk appetite. 500$ in the larger scheme of things is nothing. This is a move you are making for decades into the future.


----------



## ntveer

Hi all, i had a question regarding updating the birth of a new born. My doe was 4th sept. My child was born on 7th sept. I had not updated this in eoi. Should i have done so before i got the invite today?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nklx

joshua1729 said:


> nklx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi new here..
> 
> EOI Effect Date : 30/Oct/2018
> Total Pts : 189 - 75 / VIC 190 - 80
> 
> Age - 25 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Experience - 15 pts
> 
> My question is should i ask my spouse to go for ACS so i can get 80 pts? Or will my chances of getting invited in December is high?
> 
> ACS usually takes 2+ months thus iâ€™️m contemplating whether we pay $500 for it or my invite will come even before ACS result.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> In all probability given how things stand currently and assuming no changes, you will most likely get an invite before your spouse's ACS is complete.
> 
> However, should things change (and it always can at the drop of a hat) if you proceed with ACS irrespective, you would be better prepared to tackle that change because there's almost nothing that can get in the way of an 80 pointer - barring invites stopping completely altogether. You are covering a small risk with this btw, but it all depends on whether it falls within your risk appetite. 500$ in the larger scheme of things is nothing. This is a move you are making for decades into the future.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Joshua for your reply. But for example, if i update my spouse points will it push my EOI Effective Date and I’ll be moved at the end of the Q again?


----------



## joshua1729

nklx said:


> Thanks so much Joshua for your reply. But for example, if i update my spouse points will it push my EOI Effective Date and I’ll be moved at the end of the Q again?


You should update your EOI only *after* your spouse's assessment comes through successfully. At that stage, you will be at the end of the 80 pointer queue (which is a very short queue) - assuming you havent been invited yet. You will still be ahead of any 75 pointer and below.


----------



## keepcalm_tech

joshua1729 said:


> 1. You will first get a 'pre-ita' basically a request to file for nomination. You have 14 days to respond to that. Since you are not really keen on 190, i suggest you take 13 days in the event of you getting a pre-ITA.
> 
> Then after that the state has 12 weeks to either approve or reject your nomination. If they approve, you receive a 190 ITA, and you have 60 days to lodge.
> 
> So based on the timelines that is in your hands we have (the middle value is not in your hands)
> Worst case - 13 + 0 + 60 = 73 days to lodge a visa
> Best case - 13 + 12*7 + 60 = 157 days to lodge a visa
> 
> 2. Yes, by next round I mean Dec 11th.


Thanks Joshua for the detailed calculations.

So, lets say if I accept the 190 pre-ITA on 13th day, then
1. Can I still receive 189 or the authorities will drop it?
2. Till when can i wait for 189 to come through? Is it till the time my 190 visa is lodged?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joshua1729

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks Joshua for the detailed calculations.
> 
> So, lets say if I accept the 190 pre-ITA on 13th day, then
> 1. Can I still receive 189 or the authorities will drop it?
> 2. Till when can i wait for 189 to come through? Is it till the time my 190 visa is lodged?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yes while you are being assessed for nomination you will still be considered for 189.
2. If you have filed separate EOIs for each visa stream, then you can wait until you lodge your 190 for a 189. If you have a single EOI, then you will be ineligible for a 189 once you receive a 190 ITA


----------



## keepcalm_tech

joshua1729 said:


> 1. Yes while you are being assessed for nomination you will still be considered for 189.
> 2. If you have filed separate EOIs for each visa stream, then you can wait until you lodge your 190 for a 189. If you have a single EOI, then you will be ineligible for a 189 once you receive a 190 ITA


Thanks a ton for quick response Joshua. Really appreciate your inputs.

For point no.2:
_2. If you have filed separate EOIs for each visa stream, then you can wait until you lodge your 190 for a 189. If you have a single EOI, then you will be ineligible for a 189 once you receive a 190 ITA_

My agent applied for it and he has shared 3 different EOI IDs with me (one for each EOI). Does that mean he has filed separate EOIs for each visa stream?

Thanks!!


----------



## atifiqbal1985

ntveer said:


> Awesome calculation mate. I did get my invite today. Thanks for your encouragement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My pleasure.  Many congrats


----------



## outrageous_view

Sincerely hoping for a Dec invite, or would Jan be more likely? info in signature.


----------



## joshua1729

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks a ton for quick response Joshua. Really appreciate your inputs.
> 
> For point no.2:
> _2. If you have filed separate EOIs for each visa stream, then you can wait until you lodge your 190 for a 189. If you have a single EOI, then you will be ineligible for a 189 once you receive a 190 ITA_
> 
> My agent applied for it and he has shared 3 different EOI IDs with me (one for each EOI). Does that mean he has filed separate EOIs for each visa stream?
> 
> Thanks!!


 No worries, anytime.

Yes that means your agent has filed 3 separate EOIs and getting an ITA in one will not impact the other


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> Sincerely hoping for a Dec invite, or would Jan be more likely? info in signature.


With a DOE of Oct 10 and 75 points in 189 you ought to get an invite in the next round


----------



## outrageous_view

joshua1729 said:


> With a DOE of Oct 10 and 75 points in 189 you ought to get an invite in the next round


My EOI was submitted 17th Oct with 75 points, so seems more likely it'll be Jan round ?


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> My EOI was submitted 17th Oct with 75 points, so seems more likely it'll be Jan round ?


Apologies, read the date wrong. No you should get an invite in Dec itself (given things stand the way they are) I would suggest gathering all your documents, cross checking names on all etc so that you can lodge your visa application ASAP.


----------



## keepcalm_tech

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks a ton for quick response Joshua. Really appreciate your inputs.
> 
> For point no.2:
> _2. If you have filed separate EOIs for each visa stream, then you can wait until you lodge your 190 for a 189. If you have a single EOI, then you will be ineligible for a 189 once you receive a 190 ITA_
> 
> My agent applied for it and he has shared 3 different EOI IDs with me (one for each EOI). Does that mean he has filed separate EOIs for each visa stream?
> 
> Thanks!!


Thanks Joshua.

Hope i am not bothering much with too many doubts.  

Was going through some other thread. It is mentioned that once an invite comes for 190, the other EOIs will be discarded even if they are filed separately.

Thanks.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks Joshua.
> 
> Hope i am not bothering much with too many doubts.
> 
> Was going through some other thread. It is mentioned that once an invite comes for 190, the other EOIs will be discarded even if they are filed separately.
> 
> Thanks.


No, it's not so. If they are filed separately, they will not be discarded. One has to accept the invite.

So if you don't accept the invite of 190, you can wait for 189, since you will have 60 days to accept the invite and lodge the visa.

And in case you receive 189, after you have received 190, you can choose to not accept 190 and accept 189 instead.

Hope it helps.


----------



## KTB

*Expected Invite*

Hi All,
Like a few I am also new to this forum and would highly appreciate receiving advise on my below queries.
EOI Filed : 01 Nov 2018 with 75 pts
Code: 261111

Having done my calculations I believe i could scrape an invite through Dec or Jan round. Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:
I was looking into preparing my documents and would like to have your inputs.

I did have Indian Nationality 8 years ago but do not remember the details like issue and expiry date? Will that be a problem in Form 80
I visited australia twice on the Indian passport obviously wont remember my grants nos as well.
I did get a visit visa grant on my current passport - will those details be enough to mention?
Also with reference to employment reference , i have my agreement letter, Pay slip for each quarter and appraisal letters. Most of the time my salary was paid by cash or cash cheque? Is providing a Bank statement mandatory?

TIA


----------



## joshua1729

KTB said:


> Hi All,
> Like a few I am also new to this forum and would highly appreciate receiving advise on my below queries.
> EOI Filed : 01 Nov 2018 with 75 pts
> Code: 261111
> 
> Having done my calculations I believe i could scrape an invite through Dec or Jan round. Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:
> I was looking into preparing my documents and would like to have your inputs.
> 
> I did have Indian Nationality 8 years ago but do not remember the details like issue and expiry date? Will that be a problem in Form 80
> I visited australia twice on the Indian passport obviously wont remember my grants nos as well.
> I did get a visit visa grant on my current passport - will those details be enough to mention?
> Also with reference to employment reference , i have my agreement letter, Pay slip for each quarter and appraisal letters. Most of the time my salary was paid by cash or cash cheque? Is providing a Bank statement mandatory?
> 
> TIA


Ahhh! A fellow Goenkar (assuming based on your headers)... welcome!

1. I think you would need details about it. You do not have any scanned copy whatsoever? Wasn't it required in the whole nationality changing process?

2. Can't say about whether visa grant numbers are required.. but you do need to fill in travel details for the last 10 years. Which I am guessing is between 8-10 years ago for you. 

3. You will have to mention this as well. Whether ONLY mentioning this is sufficient i do not know. Others can help. (i think you ought to mention all travel details for the last 10 years)

4. Bank Statement is a good-to-have and not a mandatory document. I did not submit it for my application. However, it is possible that a CO could request for it.. depends on how picky they are.


----------



## New_Monk

1986mahesh said:


> Additionally Joshua I can see in Immitracker that ppl waiting from Feb 2017 with 70 pointers. It means almost 18 months backlog with 70 pointers ?




Wow!! Congrats. 
I guess, I am also in the same boat. I think, I may receive my invite by July 2019. 

ICT-BA
70 points
EOI: 17 Dec 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

New_Monk said:


> Wow!! Congrats.
> I guess, I am also in the same boat. I think, I may receive my invite by July 2019.
> 
> ICT-BA
> 70 points
> EOI: 17 Dec 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you not tried for 190?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## New_Monk

hk_BA said:


> Did you not tried for 190?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




Not yet. I am not sure, if we can simultaneously apply for 190 along with 189. Also, seeing the trends only around 10-100 people get 190 invite. So not sure, if will get it before 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keepcalm_tech

atifiqbal1985 said:


> No, it's not so. If they are filed separately, they will not be discarded. One has to accept the invite.
> 
> So if you don't accept the invite of 190, you can wait for 189, since you will have 60 days to accept the invite and lodge the visa.
> 
> And in case you receive 189, after you have received 190, you can choose to not accept 190 and accept 189 instead.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks a lot atifiqbal1985 for the clarification.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

New_Monk said:


> Not yet. I am not sure, if we can simultaneously apply for 190 along with 189. Also, seeing the trends only around 10-100 people get 190 invite. So not sure, if will get it before 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can file two EOIs, one for 189 which you have filed already. You can still file another with 190.

You are right that less people get invited for 190, but it's worth a try. You won't have to wait till July 2019 to get an invite. Maybe you can get an earlier invite through 190.

All the best.


----------



## G.K

Hi Joshua1729,

I logged into this thread after a long time and was going through your precise responses. Can you please help me with a query on spouse points?

* For a primary candidate, min 5 years of relevant experience is required for positive assessment, out of which ACS deducts 2 years and for remaining 3 years, 5 points can be claimed. 
* Is the number of years of experience requirement same for spouse skill assessment to claim spouse points?
* My spouse has only 1+ years of experience but has an ICT masters degree. If ACS assess her positively based on her experience and education, will I be able to claim 5 additional points?

I would appreciate comments from other experts as well.

Regards
G.K


----------



## ntveer

G.K said:


> Hi Joshua1729,
> 
> I logged into this thread after a long time and was going through your precise responses. Can you please help me with a query on spouse points?
> 
> * For a primary candidate, min 5 years of relevant experience is required for positive assessment, out of which ACS deducts 2 years and for remaining 3 years, 5 points can be claimed.
> * Is the number of years of experience requirement same for spouse skill assessment to claim spouse points?
> * My spouse has only 1+ years of experience but has an ICT masters degree. If ACS assess her positively based on her experience and education, will I be able to claim 5 additional points?
> 
> I would appreciate comments from other experts as well.
> 
> Regards
> G.K


Hey i was in a similar situation as yours and i was able to claim 5 points for spouse. If the degree is assessed as ICT major she needs 2 years of experience at least and if ICT minor than 4 years. My wife had 2 years and 1 month and had a positive assessment. Hope this helps.


----------



## G.K

ntveer said:


> Hey i was in a similar situation as yours and i was able to claim 5 points for spouse. If the degree is assessed as ICT major she needs 2 years of experience at least and if ICT minor than 4 years. My wife had 2 years and 1 month and had a positive assessment. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the inputs mate. 
I will wait for the second year to complete. Have you got invite?


----------



## ntveer

Yes in the latest round.


----------



## G.K

ntveer said:


> Yes in the latest round.


That's great. Congratulations! 

I think 2 years for Major and 4 years for Minor are required to meet the on job training criteria which they deduct in every case.


----------



## maddinenibkexpat

*Help with estimate for 189 & 190 invite*

Hello All,

First of all let me congratulate all the aspirants who got invited and my best of luck to the aspirants waiting to get the invite.

I have applied for 189 (65 points) and 190 (NSW, VIC and SA with 65 + 5 for SS). Looking at the ISCAH latest predictions seems it is tough to get the invite for aspirants with 65 points. Nevertheless, I would like to know the chances for getting an invite for my case.

261111, ICT Business Analyst
Points 65+5 [Age - 15, Education - 15, PTE - 20, Work Exp - 15, + SS - 5]
DOE's:
NSW190 - 09/Nov/2018
VIC190 - 09/Nov/2018
SA190 - 13/Nov/2018
189 - 09/Nov/2018
Pre-invite/invite pending


----------



## joshua1729

maddinenibkexpat said:


> Nevertheless, I would like to know the chances for getting an invite for my case.
> 
> 261111, ICT Business Analyst
> Points 65+5 [Age - 15, Education - 15, PTE - 20, Work Exp - 15, + SS - 5]


Sorry to put this very bluntly, but there is no chance of 65 pointers getting an invite via 189 in this FY, and next to no chance of them getting a state invite for 190. You should keep your eyes peeled for a 489 opening because that would give you 75 points for a regional visa and that could be your inroad into Australia. 

Alternatively, you can look for other ways to increase your points, either via NAATI certification , Spouse points etc. You should also explore the opportunity of switching your ANZSCO to another one if your work experience allows for it. However in non-pro-rata as well, 65 is tough.. but not impossible


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting a 190 NSW 'pre-invite' today

ICT BA - 261111
75+5
Eng : 20 - 90/90/90/90
Age : 30
Work Ex: 10
Education : 15

DOE : 04/09/2018


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting another 190 NSW 'pre-invite' this time for an RPL applicant

ICT BA - 261111
70+5+5

The extra 5 points is for spouse skill assessment which was only applicable for a 190 stream and not 189. 

DOE : 31/08/2018


----------



## outrageous_view

190 pre invite from NSW today as well

DOE: 17/10/2018
75 pts (+5)

I will most likely not accept... I would prefer to wait for 189


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> 190 pre invite from NSW today as well
> 
> DOE: 17/10/2018
> 75 pts (+5)
> 
> I will most likely not accept... I would prefer to wait for 189


Firstly, Congratulations!

Secondly, A bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush IMO

Ask yourselves these questions to be sure of your decision
1. If tomorrow something happens and 189 invites stop. Would you be ok with your decision of not responding to this?
2. If your port of landing is not going to change even if you get a 189 (i.e. you will head to Sydney) then is waiting for 189 really worth it?

Yes I do understand that one comes without moral obligations etc. However thinking rationally, 189 landing in Sydney, you would give yourself at least 6 months of looking around for a job before contemplating moving to another city within Australia altogether. If you have family moving with you, then this becomes all the more complicated and not to mention expensive. 

I have known more than 15+ people who have moved to various parts of australia in the last one year and everyone who has moved to Sydney has got a job in Sydney within 6 months. 

At the end, final decision rests with you. All the best!


----------



## Harini227

Updated EOI with 75points - 261112 ICT SA


----------



## ntveer

joshua1729 said:


> Reporting another 190 NSW 'pre-invite' this time for an RPL applicant
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> 70+5+5
> 
> The extra 5 points is for spouse skill assessment which was only applicable for a 190 stream and not 189.
> 
> DOE : 31/08/2018


Hey Josh how does this spouse points work. Should we check the difference ourselves or the system will take care? Mine is 261111 spouse's is 261313


----------



## outrageous_view

joshua1729 said:


> Firstly, Congratulations!
> 
> Secondly, A bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush IMO
> 
> Ask yourselves these questions to be sure of your decision
> 1. If tomorrow something happens and 189 invites stop. Would you be ok with your decision of not responding to this?
> 2. If your port of landing is not going to change even if you get a 189 (i.e. you will head to Sydney) then is waiting for 189 really worth it?
> 
> Yes I do understand that one comes without moral obligations etc. However thinking rationally, 189 landing in Sydney, you would give yourself at least 6 months of looking around for a job before contemplating moving to another city within Australia altogether. If you have family moving with you, then this becomes all the more complicated and not to mention expensive.
> 
> I have known more than 15+ people who have moved to various parts of australia in the last one year and everyone who has moved to Sydney has got a job in Sydney within 6 months.
> 
> At the end, final decision rests with you. All the best!


Yeah.. I'm still thinking about it. My siblings are in Vic - both my brothers still in school as well as my boyfriend... I also have a good full time job in Vic. I'm not too clear about moral obligations, I hear people saying that it'll effect your future citizenship application?


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah.. I'm still thinking about it. My siblings are in Vic - both my brothers still in school as well as my boyfriend... I also have a good full time job in Vic. I'm not too clear about moral obligations, I hear people saying that it'll effect your future citizenship application?


Hmm then it that case it does seem VIC is a better option for you. However, two years fly by really quickly in the larger scheme of things. 

And yeah the moral obligation bit generally impacts your citizenship (maybe RRV too) process as it is seen as a breach of TnCs. However it is possible to get an approved waiver, but this is only usually in the case of not being able to find a job after having tried sufficiently with enough documentary evidence of job hunting. 

i.e. my friend was on a 190 in SA, but after 6 months moved to NSW after obtaining their go-ahead.


----------



## hk_BA

joshua1729 said:


> Hmm then it that case it does seem VIC is a better option for you. However, two years fly by really quickly in the larger scheme of things.
> 
> And yeah the moral obligation bit generally impacts your citizenship (maybe RRV too) process as it is seen as a breach of TnCs. However it is possible to get an approved waiver, but this is only usually in the case of not being able to find a job after having tried sufficiently with enough documentary evidence of job hunting.
> 
> i.e. my friend was on a 190 in SA, but after 6 months moved to NSW after obtaining their go-ahead.


Hi Josh....

I had onè query I hope you wud hv answer to.

Last month my designation changed in organization due to internal job family restructuring. So the new designation is different from what I had in ACS and EOI.

Do I need to update this in EOI or ACS?

Also, I lost 5 points in Sep for age change, it did not changed EOI date.

Now I will shud get 5 points for experience effective 1st Dec. Will those points will automatically get added as I hv nt specified any last working day for current job. Also will that change my EOI date.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## xylocke

Hi All,

Anyone of you here tried not following the ACS result when logging EOI?
Example, ACS result experience deducted with 2 years but in EOI, you tagged everything as relevant for skills.

I know some friends who did the same and got no issue since it is the DIBP officer's decision that will be followed and that was like 2 years ago. Does anyone got the same exp recently?

thank you very much


----------



## smartbuddy1

xylocke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone of you here tried not following the ACS result when logging EOI?
> Example, ACS result experience deducted with 2 years but in EOI, you tagged everything as relevant for skills.
> 
> I know some friends who did the same and got no issue since it is the DIBP officer's decision that will be followed and that was like 2 years ago. Does anyone got the same exp recently?
> 
> thank you very much


If doing that increases your points, then CO will definitely question it as you jumped the queue by providing false information.

If the points remain same even after including entire experience, it may not make a difference and CO will not question it, what was the case of ur friends? 

ACS deducted 4 years for me from my 10 so those extra 2 years deduction means i will reach max 70 points (with Eng:20).


----------



## xylocke

smartbuddy1 said:


> If doing that increases your points, then CO will definitely question it as you jumped the queue by providing false information.
> 
> If the points remain same even after including entire experience, it may not make a difference and CO will not question it, what was the case of ur friends?
> 
> ACS deducted 4 years for me from my 10 so those extra 2 years deduction means i will reach max 70 points (with Eng:20).


Hi @smartbuddy1, it will increase experience points to 15 from 10.
If following ACS deduction of 2 yrs, will give 6 yrs skilled only (10 pts)
If will declare all 8 yrs+ exp as skilled, will get (15 pts)

If CO rejects her application because of this, will it affect her future application?
thank you

she got 20 pts in english already no other means to have another points.


----------



## joshua1729

xylocke said:


> Hi @smartbuddy1, it will increase experience points to 15 from 10.
> If following ACS deduction of 2 yrs, will give 6 yrs skilled only (10 pts)
> If will declare all 8 yrs+ exp as skilled, will get (15 pts)
> 
> If CO rejects her application because of this, will it affect her future application?
> thank you
> 
> she got 20 pts in english already no other means to have another points.


Please do not do that. You will be interpreted as falsifying information. The CO will give you 30 days to prove source of the additional 5 points which you will not be able to and then there are chances that you will be barred from applying for the next 3 years. Not to mention 3k AUD going down the drain.

Whatever ACS has deducted, that should come under "Non-Relevant" experience. No negotiation on this. 

Even I lost 5 points because of it, but that is the way it is.


----------



## smartbuddy1

xylocke said:


> Hi @smartbuddy1, it will increase experience points to 15 from 10.
> If following ACS deduction of 2 yrs, will give 6 yrs skilled only (10 pts)
> If will declare all 8 yrs+ exp as skilled, will get (15 pts)
> 
> If CO rejects her application because of this, will it affect her future application?
> thank you
> 
> she got 20 pts in english already no other means to have another points.


This is exactly my case, due to 4 years deduction by ACS, I am getting only 10 points for experience and not 15 which makes my total points to 70 on 189 visa for 261112 - SA with no options to increase it further.

But there is no way I will take a chance of loosing high visa fees plus also a possible ban for providing false information in the EOI.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

xylocke said:


> Hi @smartbuddy1, it will increase experience points to 15 from 10.
> If following ACS deduction of 2 yrs, will give 6 yrs skilled only (10 pts)
> If will declare all 8 yrs+ exp as skilled, will get (15 pts)
> 
> If CO rejects her application because of this, will it affect her future application?
> thank you
> 
> she got 20 pts in english already no other means to have another points.


Do all that and you will set an example of what not to do for visa rejection.


----------



## TomWondering

Hello Guys,

Need your help on my ACS review recieved today.

I have got Bachelors as ICT major in 2002, Masters as 2004 as ICT Major. 

They have considered my experience from Feb 2007 till date out of which

Feb 2007 to May 2017 in India
June 2017 to till date in Australia



The real probelm is effective start date of my relavent exp they have told is October 2010. Hence I am able to claim only 6 years and 9 months of Indian Exp which will earn me only 10 points. Where as I was hoping for 15 points for my overseas exp.


When i Sent them a query they told we only analyze last 10 years of exp and cut 2 years from that and give relevant for rest.

My question in this case seems like no one can claim overseas 8Y exp and 1Y australia exp and no one can claim 20 points. But I see many guys on this have done it. 


I am very confused with the result please help me to understand how it works.


If they deduct 2 years of my initial years still i get Feb 09 to May 17 which is more than 8 years. But why they deducted 2 years from last 10 years.


----------



## himsrj

TomWondering said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need your help on my ACS review recieved today.
> 
> 
> Feb 2007 to May 2017 in India
> June 2017 to till date in Australia
> 
> When i Sent them a query they told we only analyze last 10 years of exp and cut 2 years from that and give relevant for rest.
> 
> My question in this case seems like no one can claim overseas 8Y exp and 1Y australia exp and no one can claim 20 points. But I see many guys on this have done it.
> 
> 
> I am very confused with the result please help me to understand how it works.


Max 20 points can be claimed for any combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment.
So you can claim 15 overseas + 5 australian experience points.


----------



## TomWondering

himsrj said:


> Max 20 points can be claimed for any combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment.
> So you can claim 15 overseas + 5 australian experience points.


Correct but as per letter i can claim only 10 point in offshore, though i gave them docos for 10 years offshore


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

TomWondering said:


> Correct but as per letter i can claim only 10 point in offshore, though i gave them docos for 10 years offshore
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Your work ex: 
Feb 2007 to May 2017 in India
June 2017 to till date in Australia

Feb 2007 to oct 2009 mark non relevant as per acs

As per ACS effective relevant work ex after oct 2010.

Nov 2010 to may 2017 is 6.8 years so 10 points mark this relevant
June 2017 to till date oz is 1 year + so 5 points mark as relevant

So that will be 15 points only claimed.


----------



## himsrj

TomWondering said:


> Correct but as per letter i can claim only 10 point in offshore, though i gave them docos for 10 years offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I overlooked that. 
Its because ACS considers only last 10 years of work ex from total work ex.


If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated 
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history


----------



## TomWondering

himsrj said:


> Your work ex:
> Feb 2007 to May 2017 in India
> June 2017 to till date in Australia
> 
> Feb 2007 to oct 2009 mark non relevant as per acs
> 
> As per ACS effective relevant work ex after oct 2010.
> 
> Nov 2010 to may 2017 is 6.8 years so 10 points mark this relevant
> June 2017 to till date oz is 1 year + so 5 points mark as relevant
> 
> So that will be 15 points only claimed.


But instead cutting feb 07 to feb 09 they cut from feb 07 to oct 10, hence I am loosing 5 points.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWondering

himsrj said:


> I overlooked that.
> Its because ACS considers only last 10 years of work ex from total work ex.
> 
> 
> If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
> occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
> years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history


So by this rule no one can claim 20 points ?

As they will cut 2 years in last 10 so max u can get is 8 years right ???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

TomWondering said:


> But instead cutting feb 07 to feb 09 they cut from feb 07 to oct 10, hence I am loosing 5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





TomWondering said:


> So by this rule no one can claim 20 points ?
> 
> As they will cut 2 years in last 10 so max u can get is 8 years right ???


There have been cases where they did not deduct even 2 years.
Solution is to mail them that less 2 years can we count relevant ex from feb 09.
Also explain them you are losing points coz of it.

If someone has 7 years of local work ex and 3 years of oz in last 10. He gets 10+10 points.


----------



## TomWondering

himsrj said:


> There have been cases where they did not deduct even 2 years.
> Solution is to mail them that less 2 years can we count relevant ex from feb 09.
> Also explain them you are losing points coz of it.
> 
> If someone has 7 years of local work ex and 3 years of oz in last 10. He gets 10+10 points.


I will drop an email tomorrow.

Thanks a lot buddy for your precious advise.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

TomWondering said:


> I will drop an email tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks a lot buddy for your precious advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Keep the forum updated for future application refrences.


----------



## soutorb

*Ict 261111: 70(189) - 75(190)*

Hi guys, I hope you are doing well.

Somebody can tell me when approximately I will be getting an invite considering the following breakdown?

Main Applicant:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
IELTS - Proficient English - 10
Partner Skill - 5
ANZSCO - 261111

Total - 189(70), 190(75)

EOI 189: 25/09/2018
EOI 190 NSW: 24/11/2018

Thanks in advance! 

Robert


----------



## joshua1729

soutorb said:


> Hi guys, I hope you are doing well.
> 
> Somebody can tell me when approximately I will be getting an invite considering the following breakdown?
> 
> Main Applicant:
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 10
> IELTS - Proficient English - 10
> Partner Skill - 5
> ANZSCO - 261111
> 
> Total - 189(70), 190(75)
> 
> EOI 189: 25/09/2018
> EOI 190 NSW: 24/11/2018
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Robert


You are in for a very long wait for 189 and for 190 as well since the queue for 70 pointers has stopped somewhere in September 2017. 

I strongly suggest giving PTE and trying for +20 in English. That would launch you to an almost immediate invite situation.


----------



## hk_BA

joshua1729 said:


> You are in for a very long wait for 189 and for 190 as well since the queue for 70 pointers has stopped somewhere in September 2017.
> 
> I strongly suggest giving PTE and trying for +20 in English. That would launch you to an almost immediate invite situation.


Hi Joshua,

I am in same boat... for 261111.

Had 70 points in April 2018 including 20 for PTE and 5 for patner..RPL applicant.

In september I lost 5 points for age, and now will again gain 5 points in december for experience. EOI date will change again.

But I know that in 190 EOI doesn't matter for NSW.

Do you think post december I stand any chance with 70+5 points for NSW?

At same time I saw that for software programmers 190 invites already started for 70 pointers.. I am from analytics and can also fit in Analyst programmer Anzsco. Thinking of going for ACS for this job code as well...seeing fast movement. They also have quota of 7000 in occupational ceiling. What do you suggest?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## soutorb

joshua1729 said:


> You are in for a very long wait for 189 and for 190 as well since the queue for 70 pointers has stopped somewhere in September 2017.
> 
> I strongly suggest giving PTE and trying for +20 in English. That would launch you to an almost immediate invite situation.


Thank you joshua!

The thing is that in my country I don't have the possibility of taking the Academic PTE exam and I should go to another country, but it's a possibility I have to consider seriusly... 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## NP1980

Hi Joshua,

It is good to see your crisp and clear responses to the query posted here. I have a query related to my RPL assessment. I am working as ICT BA with 11.4 years of work experience. I have Non ICT bachelor and Non ICT Master degree completed in April 2007 .

Experience 1 : Sept 2007 till Aug 2014 ( Role : ICT BA)
Experience 2 : Sep 2014 till date (Role : ICT BA)

I got ACS assessment done last year when i had 10 years of experience. I got positive assessment with experience met date of Sept 2013 . Last year, when i submitted my EOI , i claimed 5 points for 4 years of experience after Sept 2013. Now, i have 5.4 years of experience after Sept 2013 and in October 2018 points in my EOI automatically increased to 10 points for work experience. 

I am a bit confused as the EOI says that DIBP considers only last 10 years of work experience . In that case, i should not be able to claim points for experience beyond Sept 2017 (10 years completion), however i see that my points increased in Oct 2018 as i have relevant 5+ years of work experience.

How much points do you think i should be claiming for my work experience.

Please throw some light on my query .

Many Thanks !
NP


----------



## joshua1729

NP1980 said:


> Hi Joshua,
> 
> It is good to see your crisp and clear responses to the query posted here. I have a query related to my RPL assessment. I am working as ICT BA with 11.4 years of work experience. I have Non ICT bachelor and Non ICT Master degree completed in April 2007 .
> 
> Experience 1 : Sept 2007 till Aug 2014 ( Role : ICT BA)
> Experience 2 : Sep 2014 till date (Role : ICT BA)
> 
> I got ACS assessment done last year when i had 10 years of experience. I got positive assessment with experience met date of Sept 2013 . Last year, when i submitted my EOI , i claimed 5 points for 4 years of experience after Sept 2013. Now, i have 5.4 years of experience after Sept 2013 and in October 2018 points in my EOI automatically increased to 10 points for work experience.
> 
> I am a bit confused as the EOI says that DIBP considers only last 10 years of work experience . In that case, i should not be able to claim points for experience beyond Sept 2017 (10 years completion), however i see that my points increased in Oct 2018 as i have relevant 5+ years of work experience.
> 
> How much points do you think i should be claiming for my work experience.
> 
> Please throw some light on my query .
> 
> Many Thanks !
> NP



Hey, to be honest I don't really know the answer to your query. Maybe others who have experienced a similar situation can shed some light.

Having said that, we cannot claim points outright for any category. Points are calculated by the system. I am assuming you are still in the same job that you are in from Sept 2013 and in your EOI you didn't put an end date and hence the system awarded you an additional 10 points automatically. Personally I dont think this should be a problem, but let others chime in.


----------



## NP1980

joshua1729 said:


> Hey, to be honest I don't really know the answer to your query. Maybe others who have experienced a similar situation can shed some light.
> 
> Having said that, we cannot claim points outright for any category. Points are calculated by the system. I am assuming you are still in the same job that you are in from Sept 2013 and in your EOI you didn't put an end date and hence the system awarded you an additional 10 points automatically. Personally I dont think this should be a problem, but let others chime in.


Yes Joshua, i am continuing in the same job and in the same designation and role. 

My Skill met date is Sept 2013 and DIBP takes in to accounts last 10 years of work experience . Does that mean my work experience post Sept 2013 till ITA will be eligible for points.

Other members appreciate your guidance on this .


----------



## NP1980

Hi All,

Can someone please advise on PCC

I have stayed in UK for 1 months on business visa and then for 9.5 months on work permit . Any idea , if i should get PCC for UK done proactively ? 

Thanks !
NP


----------



## joshua1729

NP1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advise on PCC
> 
> I have stayed in UK for 1 months on business visa and then for 9.5 months on work permit . Any idea , if i should get PCC for UK done proactively ?
> 
> Thanks !
> NP


Hey, 

While technically you don;t have to do PCC for places where you have lived for less than a year. However, COs have been known to request for PCC for 10 months of stay as well. I would say to be on the safer side, you should get it done.


----------



## Phattu_tota

NP1980 said:


> Hi Joshua,
> 
> It is good to see your crisp and clear responses to the query posted here. I have a query related to my RPL assessment. I am working as ICT BA with 11.4 years of work experience. I have Non ICT bachelor and Non ICT Master degree completed in April 2007 .
> 
> Experience 1 : Sept 2007 till Aug 2014 ( Role : ICT BA)
> Experience 2 : Sep 2014 till date (Role : ICT BA)
> 
> I got ACS assessment done last year when i had 10 years of experience. I got positive assessment with experience met date of Sept 2013 . Last year, when i submitted my EOI , i claimed 5 points for 4 years of experience after Sept 2013. Now, i have 5.4 years of experience after Sept 2013 and in October 2018 points in my EOI automatically increased to 10 points for work experience.
> 
> I am a bit confused as the EOI says that DIBP considers only last 10 years of work experience . In that case, i should not be able to claim points for experience beyond Sept 2017 (10 years completion), however i see that my points increased in Oct 2018 as i have relevant 5+ years of work experience.
> 
> How much points do you think i should be claiming for my work experience.
> 
> Please throw some light on my query .
> 
> Many Thanks !
> NP



You're talking about your EOI...right? You will get a call based on your EOI marks, don't think there you need to 'claim' anything now. Don't bother.


----------



## NP1980

Hi All,

I have Submitted 189 EOI with 75 points on 20th November 2018 . Should i expect an Invite in Jan 19 ?

ANZESCO : ICT Business Analyst 
189 EOI Submission date : 20th Nov 2018 with 75 Points

Regards,
NP


----------



## joshua1729

NP1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have Submitted 189 EOI with 75 points on 20th November 2018 . Should i expect an Invite in Jan 19 ?
> 
> ANZESCO : ICT Business Analyst
> 189 EOI Submission date : 20th Nov 2018 with 75 Points
> 
> Regards,
> NP


Yes, I think it is fair to assume that you will get an invite in January 2019. However, lets see how next week's round goes for best estimate. 

Meanwhile I suggest that you utilize this time to put all your documents together and ensure everything is ready before hand.. take care of documents / ids that have different forms of your names for example. Get all this admin work out of the way by then. 


All the best!


----------



## NP1980

joshua1729 said:


> Yes, I think it is fair to assume that you will get an invite in January 2019. However, lets see how next week's round goes for best estimate.
> 
> Meanwhile I suggest that you utilize this time to put all your documents together and ensure everything is ready before hand.. take care of documents / ids that have different forms of your names for example. Get all this admin work out of the way by then.
> 
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Joshua for the continued support. 

I have one more query . In my passport , i only have "Given Name" . I do not have Sur Name(Family Name). 

Do i need to fill any special form to notify this scenario the CO ?

Regards,
NP


----------



## joshua1729

NP1980 said:


> Thanks Joshua for the continued support.
> 
> I have one more query . In my passport , i only have "Given Name" . I do not have Sur Name(Family Name).
> 
> Do i need to fill any special form to notify this scenario the CO ?
> 
> Regards,
> NP


Is that how your name is across all other documents ? Birth certificate etc? 
If not i suggest renewing your passport and getting it corrected to avoid confusion later. 
Else you will need an affidavit etc. 

I do not think you need to inform the CO specifically if that is how your name appears on all docs.


----------



## Ken200

*190 EOI invite*

Hi All - 

I have the below points break up for 190 state sponsorship: 

Age 25
Qualifications 15
Overseas Experience 05
PTE 10
State sponsorship 05
Spouse Skills 05
AUS Work Exp 05
Total 70

How soon do you think I will get the invite for EOI for 190 in Victoria?

Thanks for your guidance.

Regards
V


----------



## LGM

Any invites Guys!!


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting an invite for 261111

75 points
DOE - 09/09/2018


----------



## attaluri_kiran

joshua1729 said:


> Reporting an invite for 261111
> 
> 75 points
> DOE - 09/09/2018


Cool..

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Powerbala

Reporting an invite for 261111

75 points
DOE - 12-September-2018


----------



## twarelane

attaluri_kiran said:


> Cool..
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Did you receive your invite?


----------



## joshua1729

Powerbala said:


> Reporting an invite for 261111
> 
> 75 points
> DOE - 12-September-2018


Not a very great round at all. There are very few data points for 75+ from Sept 1 onwards. and even then, the queue has just moved 8 days unofficially.


----------



## Suyesh13

*When can i expect an invite?*

Hi Guys,

I wanted to know if I could get an invite with 70 points. And if Yes, when will the estimated invite month be?

My Details are as follows:
1. Age -23 
2. Bachelor degree - Information Systems
3. PTE - Superior English
4. ACS - Full time employee with 1 Year 2 months experience - 11th September 2018
I have 70 points in total and thats the maximum I could get as I am 23 years old. is there any way I could improve my points? or get an invitation?

EOI submitted - 03 October 2018

Looking forward to your response. Thank you

Kind Regards
Suyesh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted to know if I could get an invite with 70 points. And if Yes, when will the estimated invite month be?
> 
> My Details are as follows:
> 1. Age -23
> 2. Bachelor degree - Information Systems
> 3. PTE - Superior English
> 4. ACS - Full time employee with 1 Year 2 months experience - 11th September 2018
> I have 70 points in total and thats the maximum I could get as I am 23 years old. is there any way I could improve my points? or get an invitation?
> 
> EOI submitted - 03 October 2018
> 
> Looking forward to your response. Thank you
> 
> Kind Regards
> Suyesh


You could travel onshore and take a NAATI CCL test for 5 points 

What is your ANZCO code?

Edit:

Derp - just read the thread title, ignore my question!


----------



## Suyesh13

Hi PrettyIsotonic

Thank you so much for the quick response. I really appreciate it.

My ANZCO code is - ICT Business Analyst 261111
Is there no chance for 70 pointers to get an invite for this occupation?

I will definitely have a look at the NAATI CCL test. Thanks a lot! 

Regards
Suyesh


----------



## kaudy02

Hello Everyone, 

When will the next invite for System Analyst (261112) be?

My score is 75 and date of EOI is 24 April 2017.

Initially score was 65 and just moved to 75 on 08 December 2018.

Was hoping that there would be an invite round today (Dec 11th), but there wasn't. Also there were no invite rounds after Sep 11th, 2018.

Any idea when the next round of invite would be?


----------



## joshua1729

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic
> 
> Thank you so much for the quick response. I really appreciate it.
> 
> My ANZCO code is - ICT Business Analyst 261111
> Is there no chance for 70 pointers to get an invite for this occupation?
> 
> I will definitely have a look at the NAATI CCL test. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Regards
> Suyesh


Wow you're probably one of the youngest applicants i know of (outside of those that have finished studying in Australia)

I'm assuming you haven't studied there, hence will not suggest a professional year. 

Based on your age, pretty much your only option is to gain more experience as you grow older.

I'm not sure whether there are NAATI slots available for March (or was it May?). But you can explore that route too (but you have to decide whether the ROI is worth it)

Just putting it out there for the sake of it (defo wouldn't recommend) you could get married to someone else on the MLTSSL and get +5 points via spouse assessment (ROI definitely not worth it!)


----------



## joshua1729

kaudy02 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> When will the next invite for System Analyst (261112) be?
> 
> My score is 75 and date of EOI is 24 April 2017.
> 
> Initially score was 65 and just moved to 75 on 08 December 2018.
> 
> Was hoping that there would be an invite round today (Dec 11th), but there wasn't. Also there were no invite rounds after Sep 11th, 2018.
> 
> Any idea when the next round of invite would be?


Firstly, your DOE is now 08/12/2018 and not 24/04/2017. 

There was a round today, it was a poor round. Some estimates say 600 invites issued. I personally know of just 1 person who got invited from 2611. 

There was also a round for October and November. Where are you basing this allegation of "no rounds since September" from ? Hope it is not DHA's website, because they haven't updated that in forever. 

Next round of 189 invites would be January 11th. I would recommend filing for a 190 NSW and VIC as well because we can't say for certain when you can get an invite. If January's round was like today, then you are a few months away. 

Unofficially, between Nov and Dec's round, the cutoff has just moved from 04/09/2018 to 12/09/2018

Hope this helps!


----------



## kaudy02

Thank you so much for the swift response.

Sorry am new to this forum and the invite process. 

I saw the below websites and assumed that the last round was only on Sep 11, 2018.

mmi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/]189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Yes, i have also applied for NSW and VIC.

"Unofficially, between Nov and Dec's round, the cutoff has just moved from 04/09/2018 to 12/09/2018" - What does this mean? Has the cutoff increased to more than 75? Am i in the right queue?

Sorry to bother, am a bit worried as my EOI says it will expire on 29 Apr 2019. I believe i have go through the whole process once again after that and also my waiting list will start once again.


----------



## joshua1729

kaudy02 said:


> Thank you so much for the swift response.
> 
> Sorry am new to this forum and the invite process.
> 
> I saw the below websites and assumed that the last round was only on Sep 11, 2018.
> 
> mmi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/]189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> Yes, i have also applied for NSW and VIC.
> 
> "Unofficially, between Nov and Dec's round, the cutoff has just moved from 04/09/2018 to 12/09/2018" - What does this mean? Has the cutoff increased to more than 75? Am i in the right queue?
> 
> Sorry to bother, am a bit worried as my EOI says it will expire on 29 Apr 2019. I believe i have go through the whole process once again after that and also my waiting list will start once again.


Since you have just recently increased your points and your DOE is 08/12/2018. I would suggest cancelling your existing EOI and applying afresh. You would lose just a few days in terms of DOE, say 11/12/2018 if you do it today, and your EOI would be then valid until 10/12/2018. 

Thought as much that you were referring DHA's website. They haven't updated it in forever like i said. 

What i mean by unofficial cutoff is

After Nov 11th's round, everyone who had 75 points with a DOE on or before 04/09/2018 and those who have more than 75 points would have been invited. 

After Dec 11th's round, everyone who had 75 points with a DOE on or before 12/09/2018 and those who have more than 75 points would have been invited. 

This mean's that the queue has moved forward by 8 days for 75 pointers. It is unofficial, because officially DHA has not released information after September 11th's round. 

so the cut offs can be read as "at least until XX/XX/XXXX" it is very possible that the cutoff has actually moved a few days beyond that. 

Lastly, you are in the right queue. I would just revoke, and re-do my EOI for reasons stated above. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## outrageous_view

joshua1729 said:


> Firstly, your DOE is now 08/12/2018 and not 24/04/2017.
> 
> There was a round today, it was a poor round. Some estimates say 600 invites issued. I personally know of just 1 person who got invited from 2611.
> 
> There was also a round for October and November. Where are you basing this allegation of "no rounds since September" from ? Hope it is not DHA's website, because they haven't updated that in forever.
> 
> Next round of 189 invites would be January 11th. I would recommend filing for a 190 NSW and VIC as well because we can't say for certain when you can get an invite. If January's round was like today, then you are a few months away.
> 
> Unofficially, between Nov and Dec's round, the cutoff has just moved from 04/09/2018 to 12/09/2018
> 
> Hope this helps!


There seems to be a few reports on 2611 invites on the other thread (all early September DOEs for 75). What does this movement mean? if we're following this months trend is it likely that only early october DOEs will get invited next round?


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> There seems to be a few reports on 2611 invites on the other thread (all early September DOEs for 75). What does this movement mean? if we're following this months trend is it likely that only early october DOEs will get invited next round?


Cant comment much on next round. If it is the same as this one that I do not see DOEs in October getting invited. As of now the latest DOE that we have on this forum is 12/09/2018


----------



## Suyesh13

*Waiting is the only option?*



joshua1729 said:


> Wow you're probably one of the youngest applicants i know of (outside of those that have finished studying in Australia)
> 
> I'm assuming you haven't studied there, hence will not suggest a professional year.
> 
> Based on your age, pretty much your only option is to gain more experience as you grow older.
> 
> I'm not sure whether there are NAATI slots available for March (or was it May?). But you can explore that route too (but you have to decide whether the ROI is worth it)
> 
> Just putting it out there for the sake of it (defo wouldn't recommend) you could get married to someone else on the MLTSSL and get +5 points via spouse assessment (ROI definitely not worth it!)


Hi Joshua1729

Thank you for the quick response.

I have completed my studies in Melbourne at Deakin University. I am currently on a Graduate Bridging Visa which ends 29 February 2019. 

I am working full-time in the IT industry here in Melbourne and have been employed for 1 Year and 7 Months now.

Since my brother got his invite at 70 points and it took him 5 months to get an invite. I was hoping maybe I could be an exception as well since we both have similar scores and experience. (He is just a year older - 24 - only difference)

Oh well! I think I do not have any options but to wait and get older.

Regards
Suyesh Bajracharya


----------



## joshua1729

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi Joshua1729
> 
> Thank you for the quick response.
> 
> I have completed my studies in Melbourne at Deakin University. I am currently on a Graduate Bridging Visa which ends 29 February 2019.
> 
> I am working full-time in the IT industry here in Melbourne and have been employed for 1 Year and 7 Months now.
> 
> Since my brother got his invite at 70 points and it took him 5 months to get an invite. I was hoping maybe I could be an exception as well since we both have similar scores and experience. (He is just a year older - 24 - only difference)
> 
> Oh well! I think I do not have any options but to wait and get older.
> 
> Regards
> Suyesh Bajracharya


Oh you've studied there. Then I'm assuming that your points breakdown are as follows. 

Age - 25
Education - 15 
Aus education - 5
English - 20
Aus Work experience - 5 (I'm assuming ACS has not deducted any years of experience?) 

What ANZSCO is your brother? He could get invited on 70 points under a different ANZSCO as between 24 or 23 there is no difference in points. Additionally do try applying for VIC 190 as well. You may get lucky and they might invite you. You could have directly applied for Vic 190 because you have a job there a few months earlier. They have now closed that option AFAIK

Is there anyway your employer can sponsor you for a 186 or any other visa?


----------



## Suyesh13

*Will apply Visa 190.*



joshua1729 said:


> Oh you've studied there. Then I'm assuming that your points breakdown are as follows.
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> Aus education - 5
> English - 20
> Aus Work experience - 5 (I'm assuming ACS has not deducted any years of experience?)
> 
> What ANZSCO is your brother? He could get invited on 70 points under a different ANZSCO as between 24 or 23 there is no difference in points. Additionally do try applying for VIC 190 as well. You may get lucky and they might invite you. You could have directly applied for Vic 190 because you have a job there a few months earlier. They have now closed that option AFAIK
> 
> Is there anyway your employer can sponsor you for a 186 or any other visa?


Hi Joshua,

Yes you are spot on with the points breakdown.
My brother works in the same field as me. ANZSCO - 261111.

I will look into applying for Visa 190 today. Thank you.


----------



## joshua1729

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi Joshua,
> 
> Yes you are spot on with the points breakdown.
> My brother works in the same field as me. ANZSCO - 261111.
> 
> I will look into applying for Visa 190 today. Thank you.


I see. When did he get invited ? because the 189 cut off for 70 points has been stuck somewhere in September 2017. What that means is, only 70 pointers prior to that would have received a 189 invite.


----------



## attaluri_kiran

twarelane said:


> Did you receive your invite?


Not yet

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## hictegypt

I have seen someone reported 17th of September with 75 points in this round. Has anyone heard a later date??


----------



## joshua1729

hictegypt said:


> I have seen someone reported 17th of September with 75 points in this round. Has anyone heard a later date??


Do you have a source for that? I know of someone who has a DOE of 18/09/2018 and he hasnt received an invite


----------



## Harini227

hictegypt said:


> I have seen someone reported 17th of September with 75 points in this round. Has anyone heard a later date??


Are you sure of this DOE - what is the source.


----------



## hictegypt

Harini227 said:


> Are you sure of this DOE - what is the source.


Yes. He is with me on telegram group.


----------



## hictegypt

joshua1729 said:


> Do you have a source for that? I know of someone who has a DOE of 18/09/2018 and he hasnt received an invite


Yes. He is on telegram group with me and he confirmed this. 261111.

That confirms the last date is 17th of Sep.


----------



## Harini227

hictegypt said:


> Yes. He is with me on telegram group.


This is good news for me...


----------



## paruloberai

joshua1729 said:


> Reporting an invite for 261111
> 
> 75 points
> DOE - 09/09/2018


Hi Joshua,

Can you please help me on the below as how much experience will be considered by ACS. I want to apply for 189 visa.

I have total almost 10 yrs. work exp. (in Business Analyst + Project Management) and need to claim 15 or at least 10 points to have total 75 points. I was thinking of applying for ICT Business Analyst (code 2611111), I was told by y-axis consultant that ACS deducts 4 yrs. for non-263---- codes (ie non-software engineer, development) and also if the ICT major is not totally relevant for job code applying for (in this case ICT Business Analyst). I have B.Tech in Computer science and MBA and Masters in Business Intelligence &Analytics. 

As per her, I will only get 5 points and hence, total 70 points, which is less for 189.

Also, is it mandatory to have experience in software solutions for BA. I have 3 years in telecom solutions. Will it not be considered under ICT only.

Can you please help.


----------



## joshua1729

paruloberai said:


> Hi Joshua,
> 
> Can you please help me on the below as how much experience will be considered by ACS. I want to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> I have total almost 10 yrs. work exp. (in Business Analyst + Project Management) and need to claim 15 or at least 10 points to have total 75 points. I was thinking of applying for ICT Business Analyst (code 2611111), I was told by y-axis consultant that ACS deducts 4 yrs. for non-263---- codes (ie non-software engineer, development) and also if the ICT major is not totally relevant for job code applying for (in this case ICT Business Analyst). I have B.Tech in Computer science and MBA and Masters in Business Intelligence &Analytics.
> 
> As per her, I will only get 5 points and hence, total 70 points, which is less for 189.
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to have experience in software solutions for BA. I have 3 years in telecom solutions. Will it not be considered under ICT only.
> 
> Can you please help.


Firstly, please dont post the same query 3x. you can address it to the thread in general and you will get a response. 

These agents are good for nothing and are useless. 

ACS will deduct 2 years of experience if your education is ICT Major and you are working in an ICT field. In this case your bachelors degree will 100% be assessed as Major in Computing. 

w.r.t your experience, I was also in the telecom domain for the first 3 years of my career, and 2 out of those 3 years were not considered (like i said, they will deduct 2 years for an ICT major - i have a degree in information science and engg) . So to answer your question, your telecom experience should count. 

Whether it gets marked as relevant or not, depends on how close your RnR ties with that of an ICT BA. Ideally there should be a 70% overlap between your RnR and the official ICT BA RnR. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## outrageous_view

Harini227 said:


> This is good news for me...


EOI on 15 Nov with 75pts according to ISACH has prediction of 6 month wait though... we have only seen movement of about 8 days last invite....


----------



## joshua1729

outrageous_view said:


> EOI on 15 Nov with 75pts according to ISACH has prediction of 6 month wait though... we have only seen movement of about 8 days last invite....


There's a post above wherein someone reports a DOE of 17/09/2018 getting an ITA from another source.


----------



## outrageous_view

joshua1729 said:


> There's a post above wherein someone reports a DOE of 17/09/2018 getting an ITA from another source.


Movement of 13 days for 75 points. Well thats better than 8.


----------



## paruloberai

Hi Joshua, from your post I understand that the bachelor in engineering will be considered ICT major. Right. If so, I have few queries:

1. from what I understand, the next criteria is if the qualifications is closely related to the work area or anzso code applying for? Accordingly either 2 or 4 years will get deducted from total relevant. So, how does ACS see computer science engineering bachelor's is closely related to the ICT BA job code. Can you share your experience if 2 or 4 years will get deducted from my total almost 10 years. What really worried me is when the y-axis technical evaluation team told that 4 years will be deducted from my total experience. This can make a difference of 5 points and hence crucial information.

2. If bachelor in computer science engineering will be considered, do I need to show my MBA in marketing. Before MBA I have almost 4 years and post almost 6 years. This can impact the 'skill level requirement met date'

3. Lastly, basis my details below, how much points can ACS provide me (5/10/15)

Bachelor's degree in computer science engineering (2003-2007)
July 2007-feb 2008- software engineer
March 2008- Feb 2011- solution engineer
MBA in marketing (March 2011-april 2012)
July 2012- Nov 2013- ICT consultant
Dec 2013- August 2017- ICT project manager
August 2016-august 2017- part time post graduate program in business analytics and business intelligence
Aug.2017- Nov 2018- Engagement manager- analytics
Dec 2018- currently- senior manager- analytics


4. Though the designations doesn't mention ICT business analyst but the responsibilities match. Will it be a concern. Other than ICT business analyst, I can apply for ICT project manager but that code isn't in 189 visa. So, I thought of applying for ICT business analyst code 261111. Please suggest.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## paruloberai

Also just to add, this is in continuation of the yesterday query. Somehow was not able to add the quote in the reply.


----------



## paruloberai

*ICT Business Analyst*



joshua1729 said:


> Firstly, please dont post the same query 3x. you can address it to the thread in general and you will get a response.
> 
> These agents are good for nothing and are useless.
> 
> ACS will deduct 2 years of experience if your education is ICT Major and you are working in an ICT field. In this case your bachelors degree will 100% be assessed as Major in Computing.
> 
> w.r.t your experience, I was also in the telecom domain for the first 3 years of my career, and 2 out of those 3 years were not considered (like i said, they will deduct 2 years for an ICT major - i have a degree in information science and engg) . So to answer your question, your telecom experience should count.
> 
> Whether it gets marked as relevant or not, depends on how close your RnR ties with that of an ICT BA. Ideally there should be a 70% overlap between your RnR and the official ICT BA RnR.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Hi Joshua, from your post I understand that the bachelor in engineering will be considered ICT major. Right. If so, I have a few queries:

1. from what I understand, the next criteria is if the qualifications are closely related to the work area or anzso code applying for? Accordingly, either 2 or 4 years will get deducted from total relevant. So, how does ACS see computer science engineering bachelors is closely related to the ICT BA job code. Can you share your experience if 2 or 4 years will get deducted from my total almost 10 years? What really worried me is when the y-axis technical evaluation team told that 4 years will be deducted from my total experience. This can make a difference of 5 points and hence crucial information.

2. If bachelor in computer science engineering will be considered, do I need to show my MBA in marketing? Before MBA I have almost 4 years and post almost 6 years. This can impact the 'skill level requirement met date'

3. Lastly, basis my details below, how much points can ACS provide me (5/10/15)

Bachelor's degree in computer science engineering (2003-2007)
July 2007-Feb 2008- software engineer
March 2008- Feb 2011- solution engineer
MBA in marketing (March 2011-April 2012)
July 2012- Nov 2013- ICT consultant
Dec 2013- August 2017- ICT project manager
August 2016-August 2017- part-time postgraduate program in business analytics and business intelligence
Aug.2017- Nov 2018- Engagement manager- analytics
Dec 2018- currently- senior manager- analytics


4. Though the designations don't mention ICT business analyst but the responsibilities match. Will it be a concern. Other than ICT business analyst, I can apply for an ICT project manager but that code isn't in 189 visa. So, I thought of applying for ICT business analyst code 261111. Please suggest.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Mishiboy

Hey Joshua, I was expecting an invite in December but was really disappointed that I didn’t get the invitation. I’m new to this and not sure on what cutoff period is, that people are talking about here. My question is should I be getting invitation next round for bellow occupation and points? 
Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
EOI: 19 October 2018
Points: 189:75. 190: 75+5=80 for Sydney, nsw. 
Thank you


----------



## outrageous_view

Mishiboy said:


> Hey Joshua, I was expecting an invite in December but was really disappointed that I didn’t get the invitation. I’m new to this and not sure on what cutoff period is, that people are talking about here. My question is should I be getting invitation next round for bellow occupation and points?
> Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
> EOI: 19 October 2018
> Points: 189:75. 190: 75+5=80 for Sydney, nsw.
> Thank you


Based on days movement you will probably get an invite in a few months. Next round is unlikely. Maybe April.


----------



## joshua1729

Mishiboy said:


> Hey Joshua, I was expecting an invite in December but was really disappointed that I didn’t get the invitation. I’m new to this and not sure on what cutoff period is, that people are talking about here. My question is should I be getting invitation next round for bellow occupation and points?
> Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
> EOI: 19 October 2018
> Points: 189:75. 190: 75+5=80 for Sydney, nsw.
> Thank you


It is hard to say , today DIBP has released official round results for October - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds and ISCAH's source was correct. There were 4,340 invites issued. 

Not sure how many were sent out in December's round and how many will be sent out in January. We will need to see. 

At present, unofficial cut off is 17/09/2018 for DOE. So it could take 2-3 rounds if you're unlucky. Next round if you are super lucky


----------



## joshua1729

paruloberai said:


> Hi Joshua, from your post I understand that the bachelor in engineering will be considered ICT major. Right. If so, I have a few queries:
> 
> 1. from what I understand, the next criteria is if the qualifications are closely related to the work area or anzso code applying for? Accordingly, either 2 or 4 years will get deducted from total relevant. So, how does ACS see computer science engineering bachelors is closely related to the ICT BA job code. Can you share your experience if 2 or 4 years will get deducted from my total almost 10 years? What really worried me is when the y-axis technical evaluation team told that 4 years will be deducted from my total experience. This can make a difference of 5 points and hence crucial information.
> 
> 2. If bachelor in computer science engineering will be considered, do I need to show my MBA in marketing? Before MBA I have almost 4 years and post almost 6 years. This can impact the 'skill level requirement met date'
> 
> 3. Lastly, basis my details below, how much points can ACS provide me (5/10/15)
> 
> Bachelor's degree in computer science engineering (2003-2007)
> July 2007-Feb 2008- software engineer
> March 2008- Feb 2011- solution engineer
> MBA in marketing (March 2011-April 2012)
> July 2012- Nov 2013- ICT consultant
> Dec 2013- August 2017- ICT project manager
> August 2016-August 2017- part-time postgraduate program in business analytics and business intelligence
> Aug.2017- Nov 2018- Engagement manager- analytics
> Dec 2018- currently- senior manager- analytics
> 
> 
> 4. Though the designations don't mention ICT business analyst but the responsibilities match. Will it be a concern. Other than ICT business analyst, I can apply for an ICT project manager but that code isn't in 189 visa. So, I thought of applying for ICT business analyst code 261111. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


No, I did not say all bachelor of Engineering will be considered by ACS. Only courses deemed to be ICT major / minor will be considered. 

Assessment is two fold. First your degree is assessed. i.e whether ICT major / minor / irrelevant. For this generally 2 /4 /6 years of experience is deducted and an RPL is required for irrelevant degree. Go through this doc https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf to understand more about how a degree is assessed and other info as well.

Next is the matching of your experience's RnR / SD evidence with that of what ACS deems a 261111's RnR should be. There has to be roughly 65-70% overlap for it to be deemed relevant. 

ACS will then list all the work episodes they deem to be relevant one after the other, and above that they will have a phrase like "The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111" The difference between your earliest start date and this date is the no. of years ACS has deducted. 

I would suggest you show your MBA (others may have a different view on this) and 100% show all experience. You are paying ACS to assess your skill. Do not do the job for them and not submit something just because you think it is not relevant. Let ACS come back and say this degree is not relevant, that work ex is not relevant. 

As far as I know, ACS doesn't really care about designation, but more about the RnR overlap. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## paruloberai

joshua1729 said:


> paruloberai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joshua, from your post I understand that the bachelor in engineering will be considered ICT major. Right. If so, I have a few queries:
> 
> 1. from what I understand, the next criteria is if the qualifications are closely related to the work area or anzso code applying for? Accordingly, either 2 or 4 years will get deducted from total relevant. So, how does ACS see computer science engineering bachelors is closely related to the ICT BA job code. Can you share your experience if 2 or 4 years will get deducted from my total almost 10 years? What really worried me is when the y-axis technical evaluation team told that 4 years will be deducted from my total experience. This can make a difference of 5 points and hence crucial information.
> 
> 2. If bachelor in computer science engineering will be considered, do I need to show my MBA in marketing? Before MBA I have almost 4 years and post almost 6 years. This can impact the 'skill level requirement met date'
> 
> 3. Lastly, basis my details below, how much points can ACS provide me (5/10/15)
> 
> Bachelor's degree in computer science engineering (2003-2007)
> July 2007-Feb 2008- software engineer
> March 2008- Feb 2011- solution engineer
> MBA in marketing (March 2011-April 2012)
> July 2012- Nov 2013- ICT consultant
> Dec 2013- August 2017- ICT project manager
> August 2016-August 2017- part-time postgraduate program in business analytics and business intelligence
> Aug.2017- Nov 2018- Engagement manager- analytics
> Dec 2018- currently- senior manager- analytics
> 
> 
> 4. Though the designations don't mention ICT business analyst but the responsibilities match. Will it be a concern. Other than ICT business analyst, I can apply for an ICT project manager but that code isn't in 189 visa. So, I thought of applying for ICT business analyst code 261111. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not say all bachelor of Engineering will be considered by ACS. Only courses deemed to be ICT major / minor will be considered.
> 
> Assessment is two fold. First your degree is assessed. i.e whether ICT major / minor / irrelevant. For this generally 2 /4 /6 years of experience is deducted and an RPL is required for irrelevant degree. Go through this doc https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf to understand more about how a degree is assessed and other info as well.
> 
> Next is the matching of your experience's RnR / SD evidence with that of what ACS deems a 261111's RnR should be. There has to be roughly 65-70% overlap for it to be deemed relevant.
> 
> ACS will then list all the work episodes they deem to be relevant one after the other, and above that they will have a phrase like "The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111" The difference between your earliest start date and this date is the no. of years ACS has deducted.
> 
> I would suggest you show your MBA (others may have a different view on this) and 100% show all experience. You are paying ACS to assess your skill. Do not do the job for them and not submit something just because you think it is not relevant. Let ACS come back and say this degree is not relevant, that work ex is not relevant.
> 
> As far as I know, ACS doesn't really care about designation, but more about the RnR overlap.
> 
> Hope this helps!
Click to expand...

Hi Josh. Thanks for the revert. But I was also looking to get info on the 2 or 4 years deducted (basis the qualifications being relevant to the job code applying for). 

So the ICT major (in my case bachelor of engineering in computer science) should be relevant or closely related to the job code (261111 ICT business analyst). If closely related, then 2 years will be deducted else 4 years.


----------



## joshua1729

paruloberai said:


> Hi Josh. Thanks for the revert. But I was also looking to get info on the 2 or 4 years deducted (basis the qualifications being relevant to the job code applying for).
> 
> So the ICT major (in my case bachelor of engineering in computer science) should be relevant or closely related to the job code (261111 ICT business analyst). If closely related, then 2 years will be deducted else 4 years.


You need to decouple the two aspects. 

1. No. of years deducted will depend on how a degree is assessed. 
2. The years will be deducted from the work episodes deemed relevant which is based on overlap of RnR. 

if you have 10 years experience, and 8 are deemed to be occupationally irrelevant , and 2 are relevant and you have an ICT major degree you will be left with 0 years.


----------



## Harini227

From Official results on DHA website and ISCAH's predictions of 4340 invites for Oct and Nov, how do we know how many invites were issued for 2611* in Oct and Nov.


----------



## Abhi

Harini227 said:


> From Official results on DHA website and ISCAH's predictions of 4340 invites for Oct and Nov, how do we know how many invites were issued for 2611* in Oct and Nov.


Like 11-Oct round results, we would have to wait for DHA to publish 11-Nov and 11-Dec results. DHA is the source of truth for 189/489 round results. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mishiboy

outrageous_view said:


> Mishiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joshua, I was expecting an invite in December but was really disappointed that I didn’t get the invitation. I’m new to this and not sure on what cutoff period is, that people are talking about here. My question is should I be getting invitation next round for bellow occupation and points?
> Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
> EOI: 19 October 2018
> Points: 189:75. 190: 75+5=80 for Sydney, nsw.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Based on days movement you will probably get an invite in a few months. Next round is unlikely. Maybe April.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, hopefully it comes through before April


----------



## Mishiboy

joshua1729 said:


> Mishiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joshua, I was expecting an invite in December but was really disappointed that I didn’t get the invitation. I’m new to this and not sure on what cutoff period is, that people are talking about here. My question is should I be getting invitation next round for bellow occupation and points?
> Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
> EOI: 19 October 2018
> Points: 189:75. 190: 75+5=80 for Sydney, nsw.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to say , today DIBP has released official round results for October - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds and ISCAH's source was correct. There were 4,340 invites issued.
> 
> Not sure how many were sent out in December's round and how many will be sent out in January. We will need to see.
> 
> At present, unofficial cut off is 17/09/2018 for DOE. So it could take 2-3 rounds if you're unlucky. Next round if you are super lucky
Click to expand...


Thanks man, I’m worried points may go up and I might not get invited. It was hard enough getting 75 points and yet the wait time is increasing every month 😞 hopefully I get it before the increase of points, is my only worry atm.


----------



## outrageous_view

Mishiboy said:


> Thanks man, I’m worried points may go up and I might not get invited. It was hard enough getting 75 points and yet the wait time is increasing every month 😞 hopefully I get it before the increase of points, is my only worry atm.


Point requirement could increase whenever, we have no way of predicting that. We can only make guessed based on what we know right now. From what it looks like, I personally think ICT analyst with 75 points may be waiting for at least 6 months as skillselect just published results that there were 4k invites in october.


----------



## paruloberai

Hi All, Can someone share their experiences how many yrs. ACS deducted for B.E (Computer science) and job code ICT Business Analyst 26111.

- ICT Major* Closely related to the nominated occupation*, 2 years relevant ICT work experience
completed in the last 10 years OR 4 years relevant ICT work experience completed anytime in past work history

- ICT Major *NOT closely related* to the nominated occupation 4 years relevant ICT work experience completed anytime in past work history.

Can someone share which of the 2 categories it fall considering all relevant experience. Is B.E in Computer science ie ICT major closely/non closely related to the job code of ICT Business Analyst? Please share basis your own past experience.


----------



## New_Monk

Hi All,

Partner Visa: applied in Nov 2018 (Wife Australian Citizen)

PR 189 - ICT BA - Dec 2017 - 70 points (PTE - 20) 
- Also am thinking to give NAATI

I am expecting to get my PR late next year. 

Currently, I am in Sydney with Family Sponsor Subclass 600 visa, as my wife has due date of 31st Dec 2018. 

Am trying to look for Senior Business Analyst jobs with 482 visa sponsorship.

Any idea where and how I should search. 

PS: I have already updated SEEK, JORA, LinkedIn and Indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

New_Monk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Partner Visa: applied in Nov 2018 (Wife Australian Citizen)
> 
> PR 189 - ICT BA - Dec 2017 - 70 points (PTE - 20)
> - Also am thinking to give NAATI
> 
> I am expecting to get my PR late next year.
> 
> Currently, I am in Sydney with Family Sponsor Subclass 600 visa, as my wife has due date of 31st Dec 2018.
> 
> Am trying to look for Senior Business Analyst jobs with 482 visa sponsorship.
> 
> Any idea where and how I should search.
> 
> PS: I have already updated SEEK, JORA, LinkedIn and Indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If your wife is an Australian citizen, why aren't you going for a Partner Visa eg. 801 instead of a PR (other than the cost factor)? Because with 70 points in 189 it may take a while for you to get invited.


----------



## outrageous_view

New_Monk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Partner Visa: applied in Nov 2018 (Wife Australian Citizen)
> 
> PR 189 - ICT BA - Dec 2017 - 70 points (PTE - 20)
> - Also am thinking to give NAATI
> 
> I am expecting to get my PR late next year.
> 
> Currently, I am in Sydney with Family Sponsor Subclass 600 visa, as my wife has due date of 31st Dec 2018.
> 
> Am trying to look for Senior Business Analyst jobs with 482 visa sponsorship.
> 
> Any idea where and how I should search.
> 
> PS: I have already updated SEEK, JORA, LinkedIn and Indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, same as above who replied. Curious why you're not going for a 801/820 Partner visa.


----------



## New_Monk

joshua1729 said:


> If your wife is an Australian citizen, why aren't you going for a Partner Visa eg. 801 instead of a PR (other than the cost factor)? Because with 70 points in 189 it may take a while for you to get invited.




As I mentioned, have submitted both Partner Visa (post marriage) and PR (before marriage)

Question is, as I am in Sydney is there a way to get work visa in Business Analyst domain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

New_Monk said:


> As I mentioned, have submitted both Partner Visa (post marriage) and PR (before marriage)
> 
> Question is, as I am in Sydney is there a way to get work visa in Business Analyst domain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is very difficult to get work visa. much easier if you get PR first, it will make job hunting a hundred folds easier.


----------



## sanalpb

*EOI Question on filling my Education History details.*

I am trying to fill my Expression of Interest form in SkillSelect and I am facing an issue when filling my Education History details.

I am from India applying for ICT business analyst. My educational qualifications are Bachelor of Commerce and Post Graduate Diploma in Management ( Equivalent to MBA in India). 

Vetasses has assessed the above qualifications as AQF Bachelor Degree (Level 7) and AQF Graduate Diploma (Level 8). After filling in this educational qualification, when I go to the Confirmation of Points for Skilled Migration Visa Subclasses page, it says "The client's highest claimed qualification is Bachelor Degree". 

As per the Australian Qualification Frameworks, Graduate Diploma is classified as Level 8 whereas Bachelor Degree is classified as Level 7. Could you please let me know why my highest claimed qualification is defaulting as Bachelor Degree instead of Graduate Diploma?

Has anyone faced this issue? and what did you do while filling EOI.


----------



## hk_BA

sanalpb said:


> I am trying to fill my Expression of Interest form in SkillSelect and I am facing an issue when filling my Education History details.
> 
> I am from India applying for ICT business analyst. My educational qualifications are Bachelor of Commerce and Post Graduate Diploma in Management ( Equivalent to MBA in India).
> 
> Vetasses has assessed the above qualifications as AQF Bachelor Degree (Level 7) and AQF Graduate Diploma (Level 8). After filling in this educational qualification, when I go to the Confirmation of Points for Skilled Migration Visa Subclasses page, it says "The client's highest claimed qualification is Bachelor Degree".
> 
> As per the Australian Qualification Frameworks, Graduate Diploma is classified as Level 8 whereas Bachelor Degree is classified as Level 7. Could you please let me know why my highest claimed qualification is defaulting as Bachelor Degree instead of Graduate Diploma?
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue? and what did you do while filling EOI.


Why hv u gone vetasses? Only ACS is required for 261112.
And it does nt matter if you are bachelor or master. Both will fetch same points.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

New_Monk said:


> As I mentioned, have submitted both Partner Visa (post marriage) and PR (before marriage)
> 
> Question is, as I am in Sydney is there a way to get work visa in Business Analyst domain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, misread your initial post hence was left wondering. A work visa would be difficult to get since they have abolished the 457 visa. 

Check this page https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing for the list of work visas and see if there's something that you can apply for.


----------



## sanalpb

hk_BA said:


> Why hv u gone vetasses? Only ACS is required for 261112.
> And it does nt matter if you are bachelor or master. Both will fetch same points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. I had to do Vetessess since my education was not ICT related. I have a done BCOM and Post Graduate Diploma in Management which ACS did not assess.


----------



## hk_BA

sanalpb said:


> Thanks for your response. I had to do Vetessess since my education was not ICT related. I have a done BCOM and Post Graduate Diploma in Management which ACS did not assess.


Even then it is not required dear. I also have non ICT degree. If they would have nt conaidered yout bachelor degree they woulr have deeucted 8 years from experience in RPL. If they are only deducting six it means your bachelor is considered. And no where it is mentioned on ACS guideline that one need to get seprate assessment for non ICT degree. Moreover my ex boss is in australia on PR and he also had non ICT degree. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Teju_p20

Hi All,

I am Business Analyst and filed my EOI for SOL 261111 with 75 points.

I am new in the forum and need your guidance and help for the following issue -

1) My existing ACS result ( RPL) is expiring on 21-Dec-2018 and my new ACS application is still pending assessment / awaiting result. With ACS if closed from 22-Dec-2018 for 2 weeks , the result might be delayed further. 

Should I suspend my SC189 and SC190 EOI applications ? OR should I keep it as it ?

2) Can some guide me steps involved for contacting skill-select or DHA or DIBP , who can address my aforementioned query ? I tried a lot but , I am not getting any means to email or post a query in DHA, skill-select, Immihelp or VEVO site .

Please advise me what should I do after 20-Dec-2018?


----------



## joshua1729

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Business Analyst and filed my EOI for SOL 261111 with 75 points.
> 
> I am new in the forum and need your guidance and help for the following issue -
> 
> 1) My existing ACS result ( RPL) is expiring on 21-Dec-2018 and my new ACS application is still pending assessment / awaiting result. With ACS if closed from 22-Dec-2018 for 2 weeks , the result might be delayed further.
> 
> Should I suspend my SC189 and SC190 EOI applications ? OR should I keep it as it ?
> 
> 2) Can some guide me steps involved for contacting skill-select or DHA or DIBP , who can address my aforementioned query ? I tried a lot but , I am not getting any means to email or post a query in DHA, skill-select, Immihelp or VEVO site .
> 
> Please advise me what should I do after 20-Dec-2018?


What is your DOE? do you have 75 for 189 or is it for 190 - meaning you have 70 for 189?


----------



## Teju_p20

joshua1729 said:


> What is your DOE? do you have 75 for 189 or is it for 190 - meaning you have 70 for 189?


Hi Joshua,

My Points for SC-189 is 75 and for SC-190 is - 80 Points. Although , Date of entry of EOI is 02-Feb-2016 , but my SC-189 points are upgraded to 75 points on 10-Dec-2018.

Anticipating, expiry of my EOI on 01-Feb-2019 , I filed another fresh EOI skill select on 11-Dec-2018 for SC189 and SC190 with 75 and 80 Points respectively .The main and immediate concern is my ACS is expired today .


----------



## joshua1729

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi Joshua,
> 
> My Points for SC-189 is 75 and for SC-190 is - 80 Points. Although , Date of entry of EOI is 02-Feb-2016 , but my SC-189 points are upgraded to 75 points on 10-Dec-2018.
> 
> Anticipating, expiry of my EOI on 01-Feb-2019 , I filed another fresh EOI skill select on 11-Dec-2018 for SC189 and SC190 with 75 and 80 Points respectively .The main and immediate concern is my ACS is expired today .


In my opinion you can leave it as it is because it is unlikely that you will be invited before your new ACS comes back. Once it is renewed you can just update your EOI, and your DOE will stay the same i.e. 11th Dec as there will be no change in points.


----------



## paruloberai

joshua1729 said:


> Firstly, please dont post the same query 3x. you can address it to the thread in general and you will get a response.
> 
> These agents are good for nothing and are useless.
> 
> ACS will deduct 2 years of experience if your education is ICT Major and you are working in an ICT field. In this case your bachelors degree will 100% be assessed as Major in Computing.
> 
> w.r.t your experience, I was also in the telecom domain for the first 3 years of my career, and 2 out of those 3 years were not considered (like i said, they will deduct 2 years for an ICT major - i have a degree in information science and engg) . So to answer your question, your telecom experience should count.
> 
> Whether it gets marked as relevant or not, depends on how close your RnR ties with that of an ICT BA. Ideally there should be a 70% overlap between your RnR and the official ICT BA RnR.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Hi Joshua. I believe you applied for 261111 code as well ie ICT Business Analyst and had 2 yrs. deducted by ACS. Right?


----------



## Pinky Roy

Dear All,

I have a question regarding Police clearance certificate validity:

At present I am staying in India from last 2 years and I traveled to Switzerland /Australia /USA in the last 10 years. I have already taken PCC certificates of Australia & USA in September 2017. 

I just would like to know whether these are valid documents to submit during my online visa lodgement as these documents exceeds one year as of today. 

Is this validity of one year only for the current country of residence. 

Please provide your valuable suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## joshua1729

Pinky Roy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding Police clearance certificate validity:
> 
> At present I am staying in India from last 2 years and I traveled to Switzerland /Australia /USA in the last 10 years. I have already taken PCC certificates of Australia & USA in September 2017.
> 
> I just would like to know whether these are valid documents to submit during my online visa lodgement as these documents exceeds one year as of today.
> 
> Is this validity of one year only for the current country of residence.
> 
> Please provide your valuable suggestion. Thank you.


Generally all PCC is usually valid for one year. You would need to get fresh ones


----------



## paruloberai

*ICT Business Analyst*

Hi All,

Can you please suggest *for the ICT units mentioned under every ANZSCO code, it consists of the list of closely related Core ICT units and details of Additional Closely Related ICT Units. *. An example is given at the bottom for ICT BA.


*In addition to having a ‘Major’, to be “closely related to your job”, 65% of your units must be relevant to the occupation you nominated in the first step! *


Question 1: This 65% of the ICT units include *both Core ICT units and Additional closely related ICT units or mainly the Core ICT units?* I intend to apply for ICT Business Analyst with a B.E in Computer Science Engineering and a good chunk of units fall under the "Additional closely related ICT units" and less in "core units". 


Question 2: For ICT Business Analyst with B.E in Computer science, how many relevant years of work exp does ACS deduct? 2 or 4 years? (this will be the basis, if the qualification is closely related to the job code and hence, the matching ICT units. I read somewhere 4 yrs got deducted as ACS doesn't view Bachelors in Computer engineering as closely related to ICT BA? Can someone share their latest experiences? For Software Engineering and B.E in CS, ACS deducts only 2 years.

Question 3: Does ICT BA quota fills faster? will it make sense to apply for 26113-- codes (Software engineer or Analyst Programmer- The RnRs are overlapping). One difference i could see is that *Core ICT units *for these 26113--- codes are in the *list of additional ICT units for ICT BA and Vice-versa.*

For ICT BA:

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units: • Business Information Systems • Business Intelligence • Business Process Reengineering • Business System planning • Enterprise architecture - (Enterprise Resource Management, Emerging Technologies) • Expert Systems • Information System Management • Information Systems, Management Information Systems • Object Oriented Systems Analysis and Design • Requirements gathering • Software Engineering • Systems Analysis and Design • System Development • System Integration • System Modeling • UML • User Requirements Definition



Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: • Algorithm design (Algorithm development) • Artificial intelligence • Automata theory • Computer Science • Critical Path Method • Database design, Database implementation • Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS) • File Processing • Human Computer Interaction • Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, Computer Science I) • Introduction to Information Systems • Programming - (C, C++, Objective C, Visual C, Basic, Visual Basic, Java, Assembler, Cobol, Pascal, PL/1, Fortran, PHP, Pearl, AS3, FoxPro, and similar) • Project Management • Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality) • Software validation - (Software Testing, Testing strategies and methods) • Web Engineering - (Web Design, Internet Engineering)


----------



## mavericksoul

Quick Question: Is there any whatsapp group for NSW 190 261111 aspirants? I've 70+5 points (with a perfect IELTS) and DOE is 26/04/2018. Still haven't heard anything from HA. 

I read in some other forum that the above points is not sufficient to score a 190 invite this time around. Is there any truth in that? How many have NSW invited in this quota this year?


----------



## SunV

mavericksoul said:


> Quick Question: Is there any whatsapp group for NSW 190 261111 aspirants? I've 70+5 points (with a perfect IELTS) and DOE is 26/04/2018. Still haven't heard anything from HA.
> 
> I read in some other forum that the above points is not sufficient to score a 190 invite this time around. Is there any truth in that? How many have NSW invited in this quota this year?


reach out to Joshua via PM or go through his signature, he can help you out with all 26111 related groups.


----------



## outrageous_view

mavericksoul said:


> Quick Question: Is there any whatsapp group for NSW 190 261111 aspirants? I've 70+5 points (with a perfect IELTS) and DOE is 26/04/2018. Still haven't heard anything from HA.
> 
> I read in some other forum that the above points is not sufficient to score a 190 invite this time around. Is there any truth in that? How many have NSW invited in this quota this year?


Generally, state invitations don't stick to a quota or don't reveal their numbers. According to immitracker last invite for 2611 for 70+5 points was April 12th, no invites since.

Even for 75+5, the only NSW invites seem to be going to people with perfect english as well as a lot of years of experience. There are still 75+5 waiting with perfect english.


----------



## mitulp

*query*

Hi, 

I am an overseas 190 applicant.
I have 65+ 5 points.

Age:30
English:20
Education 15
State: 5

I have work experience of around 7 years but since my education is not in closely related field i dont think i will be able to claim those points. 
I have applied for NSW and VIC for state nomination invitation on Dec 1 2018. I am waiting for my invitation. 

My question for you guys is what is the likelihood of me getting an invite from VIC or NSW? 
I do have a company who can nominate me, should i consider 186 route in parellel or will i have better chance for 190?

Thanks


----------



## NB

mitulp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an overseas 190 applicant.
> I have 65+ 5 points.
> 
> Age:30
> English:20
> Education 15
> State: 5
> 
> I have work experience of around 7 years but since my education is not in closely related field i dont think i will be able to claim those points.
> I have applied for NSW and VIC for state nomination invitation on Dec 1 2018. I am waiting for my invitation.
> 
> My question for you guys is what is the likelihood of me getting an invite from VIC or NSW?
> I do have a company who can nominate me, should i consider 186 route in parellel or will i have better chance for 190?
> 
> Thanks


You have practically no chances of sponsorship under 190
If you can get a 186 sponsorship, accept it asap

Cheers


----------



## Anyad

outrageous_view said:


> Generally, state invitations don't stick to a quota or don't reveal their numbers. According to immitracker last invite for 2611 for 70+5 points was April 12th, no invites since.
> 
> Even for 75+5, the only NSW invites seem to be going to people with perfect english as well as a lot of years of experience. There are still 75+5 waiting with perfect english.



I am not 2611 but I got NSW pre invite and nomination very fast after EOI few months ago. Perfect English 70+5

It’s all over the place, so there is hope.


----------



## joshua1729

Anyad said:


> I am not 2611 but I got NSW pre invite and nomination very fast after EOI few months ago. Perfect English 70+5
> 
> It’s all over the place, so there is hope.


If you are not 2611 then it is a whole different ballgame altogether. I don't know of any 70+5 who got invited in this FY by either VIC or NSW. 

Having hope is good, however false hope doesnt help anyone.


----------



## Ken200

*261112 (Systems Analysts) EOI*

Hi All - 

I have the below points break up for 190 state sponsorship: 

261112 (Systems Analysts) and lodge EOI for subclass 189 and 190 (VIC) on 12/11/2018

Age 25
Qualifications 15
Overseas Experience	05
PTE 10
State sponsorship	05
Spouse Skills 05
AUS Work Exp 05
Total 70

190 = 70
189 = 65

How soon do you think I can get the invite for EOI for 190 or 189?

Thanks for your guidance.

Regards
V


----------



## joshua1729

Ken200 said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I have the below points break up for 190 state sponsorship:
> 
> 261112 (Systems Analysts) and lodge EOI for subclass 189 and 190 (VIC) on 12/11/2018
> 
> Age 25
> Qualifications 15
> Overseas Experience	05
> PTE 10
> State sponsorship	05
> Spouse Skills 05
> AUS Work Exp 05
> Total 70
> 
> 190 = 70
> 189 = 65
> 
> How soon do you think I can get the invite for EOI for 190 or 189?
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.
> 
> Regards
> V


Sorry to break it to you, but the chance of you getting an invite is next to zero. Work on increasing your PTE score, that will make a world of a difference to your application


----------



## becca91

Hi All,

Is there any chance for a 70 pointer to get invited for 189 or 75 for 190 nowadays? 

This is my points breakdown:

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 5
Total: 70

I submitted both 189 and 190 in 19th of December 2018. Any state.


----------



## outrageous_view

becca91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chance for a 70 pointer to get invited for 189 or 75 for 190 nowadays?
> 
> This is my points breakdown:
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Education: 15
> Experience: 5
> Total: 70
> 
> I submitted both 189 and 190 in 19th of December 2018. Any state.


70 for 189 , no chance.

75 for 190, depends but unlikely, There were a few 75 people who got state invites but they all had a lot of work experience. Seems like you don't


----------



## becca91

outrageous_view said:


> 70 for 189 , no chance.
> 
> 75 for 190, depends but unlikely, There were a few 75 people who got state invites but they all had a lot of work experience. Seems like you don't


Thank you. I guess I'd need to fly to Australia to get that extra 5 pts from NAATI CCL Exam.


----------



## joshua1729

becca91 said:


> Thank you. I guess I'd need to fly to Australia to get that extra 5 pts from NAATI CCL Exam.


How much work experience do you actually have vs. how much did you get credit for? Basically what im asking is how far away are you from getting 10 points for work ex, whilst keeping age points fixed at 30 ?


----------



## praveenevr4u

I am writing to understand the estimated eoi invitation based on the below information . 

Appreciate your help . Thanks!



– Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)
– Points Score : 75 ( 189 Visa ) 
– EOI effect date: 26/11/2018


----------



## becca91

joshua1729 said:


> How much work experience do you actually have vs. how much did you get credit for? Basically what im asking is how far away are you from getting 10 points for work ex, whilst keeping age points fixed at 30 ?


I got 5 and a half years work experience, ACS deducted 2 years. I am 27 years old.


----------



## joshua1729

becca91 said:


> I got 5 and a half years work experience, ACS deducted 2 years. I am 27 years old.


Another 1.5 years before your points increase (assuming job / role stays the same) . Guess NAATI / spouse points (if applicable) are the easiest of the lot.

Else, 1 year of relevant australian work ex if you can some how manage that would do as well.


----------



## joshua1729

praveenevr4u said:


> I am writing to understand the estimated eoi invitation based on the below information .
> 
> Appreciate your help . Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> – Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> – Points Score : 75 ( 189 Visa )
> – EOI effect date: 26/11/2018


It would be at least a couple of months. Let's see how tomorrow's round progresses.


----------



## maumar_moris

*75 pointer 189 visa*

Hi guys,

I am seriously in need of help - I have a total of 75 points on visa 189 with an EOI of 05/10/2018. 

When can I expect an invite?

I haven't applied to 190 (where I have a relative-sister) cause I rather stay in Syd but my visa expires on 28/05/2019 and my current employer has given me till end of Feb to sort out my situation. 

– Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)


----------



## outrageous_view

maumar_moris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am seriously in need of help - I have a total of 75 points on visa 189 with an EOI of 05/10/2018.
> 
> When can I expect an invite?
> 
> I haven't applied to 190 (where I have a relative-sister) cause I rather stay in Syd but my visa expires on 28/05/2019 and my current employer has given me till end of Feb to sort out my situation.
> 
> – Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)


Depends on invite numbers this round.. Nov round had 4340 invites, Dec round had 800, which is a big change. Some people think it'll go up, some thinks it'll stay at 800. I think Jans invite will give us a good idea on what the trend for the next few months may be. ISCAH predicts invite will stay at 800, if so you'll probably be looking at invite April or May.


----------



## tsb1981

*Work Experience in EOI*

Folks,

I have 11.5 years exp but ACS credited only 7.5 years. Can you please advise if I need to only enter 7.5 years in EOI or do I need to enter all the experience?

Thanks,
Tarun


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tsb1981 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have 11.5 years exp but ACS credited only 7.5 years. Can you please advise if I need to only enter 7.5 years in EOI or do I need to enter all the experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tarun


Usually you only have to mention experience in the last 10 years - and then too, only mark 7.5 years as relevant (in your nominated occupation or closely related for points claiming purposes). 

The experience that ACS did not credit mark as non-relevant.


----------



## becca91

joshua1729 said:


> Another 1.5 years before your points increase (assuming job / role stays the same) . Guess NAATI / spouse points (if applicable) are the easiest of the lot.
> 
> Else, 1 year of relevant australian work ex if you can some how manage that would do as well.


Thanks Joshua. I just applied for NAATI - CCL exam today! Although on the confirmation page, it says I will have to wait for a week or so for the application to be processed before I can secure a test schedule. Hopefully I get the one in April in Canberra.


----------



## joshua1729

All the best to whoever is awaiting their ITA! Do keep us posted!


----------



## hictegypt

Anyone invited today for 261111?


----------



## joshua1729

Havent heard of any invite reported thus far


----------



## hictegypt

That is weird...


----------



## Harini227

hictegypt said:


> That is weird...


Any updates on your telegram group ??


----------



## hictegypt

Invited!! 261111 75 points. 28th Sep!


----------



## Harini227

hictegypt said:


> Invited!! 261111 75 points. 28th Sep!


Congrats


----------



## joshua1729

hictegypt said:


> Invited!! 261111 75 points. 28th Sep!


Congratulations!! All the best for your next steps!


----------



## attaluri_kiran

hictegypt said:


> Invited!! 261111 75 points. 28th Sep!


Congratulations..

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## hictegypt

Thanks!


----------



## kunsal

Congrats to everyone who got an invite today!

I have a question regarding skills assessment for 261111 and 261112 guys.

Does ACS follow same logic for deducting offshore work experience (i.e. 2 years for ICT Major related qualification and 4 years for non ICT Major related qualification) for you guys as it does for 261313 assessment?

Please let me know.


----------



## joshua1729

kunsal said:


> Congrats to everyone who got an invite today!
> 
> I have a question regarding skills assessment for 261111 and 261112 guys.
> 
> Does ACS follow same logic for deducting offshore work experience (i.e. 2 years for ICT Major related qualification and 4 years for non ICT Major related qualification) for you guys as it does for 261313 assessment?
> 
> Please let me know.


Yes all streams under ACS come under the same format. As a rule of thumb,

ICT-Major = 2 years deducted
ICT-Minor = 4 years deducted
non-ICT = 6 years deducted


----------



## outrageous_view

hictegypt said:


> Invited!! 261111 75 points. 28th Sep!


Congratulations!

Dec round last DOE for 75 pts was 17/09/2018 it seems. Movement from Nov to Dec was 13 days.

If 28/09/2018 is last invite, we see a movement of 11 days.

Seems like a small round for us but happy there is some movement  Hopefully numbers don't drop!


----------



## Harini227

outrageous_view said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Dec round last DOE for 75 pts was 17/09/2018 it seems. Movement from Nov to Dec was 13 days.
> 
> If 28/09/2018 is last invite, we see a movement of 11 days.
> 
> Seems like a small round for us but happy there is some movement  Hopefully numbers don't drop!


Dec round also moved 11 days. As per official results for Nov, 6th sep was last. So for Dec movement was from 7th sep to 17sep. So 11 days.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

Harini227 said:


> Dec round also moved 11 days. As per official results for Nov, 6th sep was last. So for Dec movement was from 7th sep to 17sep. So 11 days.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


oh my bad, yeah thats right, both rounds of 11 days. Looks like numbers haven't changed. ISCAH just made a post that they estimated Jan and Dec round are both 1200 invites (compared to previous estimate of 800).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

joshua1729 said:


> Yes all streams under ACS come under the same format. As a rule of thumb,
> 
> ICT-Major = 2 years deducted
> ICT-Minor = 4 years deducted
> non-ICT = 6 years deducted


An exception to the general rule of thumb:

Aussie Bachelor degrees or higher with an ICT-Major and 1 year post qualification relevant experience or completion of an ACS professional year- then 0 years are deducted, and date deemed skilled will be the date you graduated.

The ACS booklet says only Aussie degrees studied in Australia count, but someone on the forum recently with an Aussie degree at a satellite campus offshore had 0 years deducted and had that result clarified and confirmed with ACS. See: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-not-remove-two-years-total-experience-3.html

Just in case lurkers are just about to begin their journey and are considering ICT Major courses onshore / offshore at Aussie institutions and that helps. Of course always double check with ACS directly for the most accurate info.

Page 3 of the ACS booklet.


----------



## vipuljain

Hi,

I've an EOI effect Date of 8th Jan with 75 points. Can someone tell what kind of wait times i can expect for ITA? Based on last year and this year trends, will I be able to get an invite before May or should I also file for 190 visa in NSW & VIC?

Vipul


----------



## outrageous_view

vipuljain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've an EOI effect Date of 8th Jan with 75 points. Can someone tell what kind of wait times i can expect for ITA? Based on last year and this year trends, will I be able to get an invite before May or should I also file for 190 visa in NSW & VIC?
> 
> Vipul


Based on last years trend - assuming no of invites stay the same and don't increase. You will likely not get an invite by May. It will be after this FY.


----------



## sherif22879

*Congrats*



hictegypt said:


> Invited!! 261111 75 points. 28th Sep!


Congrats!


----------



## Suyesh13

*70 pointers have no chance of getting invite?*

Hi All,

I am sure this question has been asked before but could not find answers so posting again.

For Occupations in Pro rata having high cut off points of 75 and above. Does it mean that applicants with points less than the cut off point have no chance of getting an invite at all?

For example, For ICT Business Analyst - 26111 the cut off is 75. Is it possible for 70,65 or 60 points get an invite at all? Does it mean all applicants below the cut off points only have the option to improve their points to get an invite?

Regards
Suyesh


----------



## Harini227

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sure this question has been asked before but could not find answers so posting again.
> 
> For Occupations in Pro rata having high cut off points of 75 and above. Does it mean that applicants with points less than the cut off point have no chance of getting an invite at all?
> 
> For example, For ICT Business Analyst - 26111 the cut off is 75. Is it possible for 70,65 or 60 points get an invite at all? Does it mean all applicants below the cut off points only have the option to improve their points to get an invite?
> 
> Regards
> Suyesh



Yes if increasing points is a option that is the best thing to do. 70 pointers might have a chance. But 65 pointers EOI would expire before they get an invite. 60 pointers are not eligible.


----------



## Suyesh13

Harini227 said:


> Yes if increasing points is a option that is the best thing to do. 70 pointers might have a chance. But 65 pointers EOI would expire before they get an invite. 60 pointers are not eligible.


Hi Harini227

Thank you so much for the clarification. Much Appreciated.

I am on a very tight situation where my Temporary Graduate Visa - 485 is expiring on the 28 Feb 2019.

My points as of today:
Age 23 - 25 points
Bachelors Degree - 15 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Work in Australia (1 - 2 Years) - 5 Points
1 Year study in Australia - 5 Points
Total - 70 Points

Tried to book in NAATI CCL exam for Nepali Language, only date available in Australia (checked all states) was around August 2019.

All i can do now is to wait for the invite or wait 2 years to get to 25 years old to get the extra 5 points from age. Marrying is not an option for me yet .

Also, I tried applying for Visa 190 for Graduates (Graduated Bachelors in Australia) and could not find ICT Business Analyst on the Skilled Occupation list. So i guess I cant apply for that either.

Also did check the Visa 190 for VIC and the minimum work experience I need is 5 years. So i guess I cannot apply? (I only have 1 Year 8 months of working experience)

Anything else I can do or explore? Would appreciate further recommendations.

Regards
Suyesh


----------



## joshua1729

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi Harini227
> 
> Thank you so much for the clarification. Much Appreciated.
> 
> I am on a very tight situation where my Temporary Graduate Visa - 485 is expiring on the 28 Feb 2019.
> 
> My points as of today:
> Age 23 - 25 points
> Bachelors Degree - 15 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Work in Australia (1 - 2 Years) - 5 Points
> 1 Year study in Australia - 5 Points
> Total - 70 Points
> 
> Tried to book in NAATI CCL exam for Nepali Language, only date available in Australia (checked all states) was around August 2019.
> 
> All i can do now is to wait for the invite or wait 2 years to get to 25 years old to get the extra 5 points from age. Marrying is not an option for me yet .
> 
> Also, I tried applying for Visa 190 for Graduates (Graduated Bachelors in Australia) and could not find ICT Business Analyst on the Skilled Occupation list. So i guess I cant apply for that either.
> 
> Also did check the Visa 190 for VIC and the minimum work experience I need is 5 years. So i guess I cannot apply? (I only have 1 Year 8 months of working experience)
> 
> Anything else I can do or explore? Would appreciate further recommendations.
> 
> Regards
> Suyesh


Unfortunately you are too young and hence lack the age / experience points which will only come with time. 

Even a professional year would take 1 year to kick in. In terms of quick fix points, you could try for 489 QLD if it is still open. You would have 80 points for that, and later you will have to convert the 489 to a 189.


----------



## CKC

Hello Members, I did my EOI submission ~ July, 2018 for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 70 points. The last 2 rounds saw invitations being made to applicants with a score of 75 and 75+. Any insights on when this cut-off can come down to 70?

Further, I have also opted for 190 but it’s a waiting game still.

In case if you have any insights, please do.


----------



## outrageous_view

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi Harini227
> 
> Thank you so much for the clarification. Much Appreciated.
> 
> I am on a very tight situation where my Temporary Graduate Visa - 485 is expiring on the 28 Feb 2019.
> 
> My points as of today:
> Age 23 - 25 points
> Bachelors Degree - 15 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Work in Australia (1 - 2 Years) - 5 Points
> 1 Year study in Australia - 5 Points
> Total - 70 Points
> 
> Tried to book in NAATI CCL exam for Nepali Language, only date available in Australia (checked all states) was around August 2019.
> 
> All i can do now is to wait for the invite or wait 2 years to get to 25 years old to get the extra 5 points from age. Marrying is not an option for me yet .
> 
> Also, I tried applying for Visa 190 for Graduates (Graduated Bachelors in Australia) and could not find ICT Business Analyst on the Skilled Occupation list. So i guess I cant apply for that either.
> 
> Also did check the Visa 190 for VIC and the minimum work experience I need is 5 years. So i guess I cannot apply? (I only have 1 Year 8 months of working experience)
> 
> Anything else I can do or explore? Would appreciate further recommendations.
> 
> Regards
> Suyesh


Do you have a partner? you could try partner/defacto visa.


----------



## Harini227

CKC said:


> Hello Members, I did my EOI submission ~ July, 2018 for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 70 points. The last 2 rounds saw invitations being made to applicants with a score of 75 and 75+. Any insights on when this cut-off can come down to 70?
> 
> Further, I have also opted for 190 but it’s a waiting game still.
> 
> In case if you have any insights, please do.


70 points for 2611* is a long queue. Backlog is at 13th Sep 2017 DOE.
75 points for 2611* is at 28th Sep 2018. Totally depends on how big/small the coming rounds for this FY is going to be. 

In short 70 pointers no light until this FY comes to an end. If there are options to increase your points from 70, that would be the best way forward.


----------



## sc.mnit

Suyesh13 said:


> Hi Harini227
> 
> Thank you so much for the clarification. Much Appreciated.
> 
> I am on a very tight situation where my Temporary Graduate Visa - 485 is expiring on the 28 Feb 2019.
> 
> My points as of today:
> Age 23 - 25 points
> Bachelors Degree - 15 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Work in Australia (1 - 2 Years) - 5 Points
> 1 Year study in Australia - 5 Points
> Total - 70 Points
> 
> Tried to book in NAATI CCL exam for Nepali Language, only date available in Australia (checked all states) was around August 2019.
> 
> All i can do now is to wait for the invite or wait 2 years to get to 25 years old to get the extra 5 points from age. Marrying is not an option for me yet .
> 
> Also, I tried applying for Visa 190 for Graduates (Graduated Bachelors in Australia) and could not find ICT Business Analyst on the Skilled Occupation list. So i guess I cant apply for that either.
> 
> Also did check the Visa 190 for VIC and the minimum work experience I need is 5 years. So i guess I cannot apply? (I only have 1 Year 8 months of working experience)
> 
> Anything else I can do or explore? Would appreciate further recommendations.
> 
> Regards
> Suyesh


Age 23 - 25 points should be 30 ? right


----------



## Suyesh13

Yes Joshua,

I have decided to continue my studies here. Got my fingers crossed on getting the invitation soon.


----------



## Suyesh13

sc.mnit said:


> Age 23 - 25 points should be 30 ? right


No Unfortunately.

It is 25 points. Wish it was 30.


----------



## Immigrantno1

sc.mnit said:


> Age 23 - 25 points should be 30 ? right


Hi 

18-24 : 25 points
25-32 : 30 points

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Suyesh13

Harini227 said:


> 70 points for 2611* is a long queue. Backlog is at 13th Sep 2017 DOE.
> 75 points for 2611* is at 28th Sep 2018. Totally depends on how big/small the coming rounds for this FY is going to be.
> 
> In short 70 pointers no light until this FY comes to an end. If there are options to increase your points from 70, that would be the best way forward.


Yes. That is something that has been a bit difficult to cope with for me.

Oh well, I will just have to wait it out. 
I do have a Full time job in Australia in the IT Industry as a Business Analyst. I heard that could be a factor that can make my EOI stand out being on a Visa 485 Graduate visa? Is that True?


----------



## outrageous_view

Suyesh13 said:


> Yes. That is something that has been a bit difficult to cope with for me.
> 
> Oh well, I will just have to wait it out.
> I do have a Full time job in Australia in the IT Industry as a Business Analyst. I heard that could be a factor that can make my EOI stand out being on a Visa 485 Graduate visa? Is that True?


Nope. The whole invite process is automated and based solely on points.


----------



## mitulp

NB said:


> You have practically no chances of sponsorship under 190
> If you can get a 186 sponsorship, accept it asap
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. 


Do you think adding 5 points for partner's skill will increase my chances? is getting an invite on 75 points likely for 190?

My wife is in the same occupation. ICT business analyst.


----------



## Harini227

mitulp said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> Do you think adding 5 points for partner's skill will increase my chances? is getting an invite on 75 points likely for 190?
> 
> My wife is in the same occupation. ICT business analyst.


75 points without state nomination points - you have a better chance with 190 NSW - AFAIK


----------



## dspdsp

Guys do we know the last EOI invite date for 190 nominations? I have applied for NSW and Vic with 80 points (75+5). 

Looks like 261111/2 are the slowest movers in both 189/190. Is there a specific reason for it? Experts please enlighten?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanth.pisipati

Hello Kunsal,

Your EOI DOE is: 18-May-2018 and you didn't get Invite yet?. I was hoping there would be chances for 26131 (for spouse) with 70 + 5 gets State Invite. Let us know if you heard of any who got Invites with 70 + 5.


-Thanks


----------



## manish.kumar2910

Hello Guys,
I am New here. Want to know the my points for the Age group 25-32. I have completed the 32 years in 29 october 2018. So in what age bracket i will be considered 25-32 or 33-39.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## 1986mahesh

You will have time till 32 years 355 days, there u will fall in to 25 to 32 bracket


----------



## 1986mahesh

When did you apply with 75+5, mostly NSW prefers English 20 points(superior) English.


----------



## outrageous_view

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively for category System Analyst (261112). When can I expect an invite?
> 
> My EOI Date is: 25-JAN-2019.


Next financial year, so not before June/July


----------



## Abhi

outrageous_view said:


> Next financial year, so not before June/July


Not true, as he may get a NSW invite email by next month i.e, for 190. Currently they are inviting BA/SAs having anything beyond 75+5. Well, if aiming for 189 then it may be next FY. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ

nabhilash said:


> Not true, as he may get a NSW invite email by next month i.e, for 190. Currently they are inviting BA/SAs having anything beyond 75+5. Well, if aiming for 189 then it may be next FY.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Nabhilash.. As of now, there is no difference between 189 and 190 except the fact that you have stay in that state for 2 years.. Is this correct?


----------



## Abhi

Agressive_OZ said:


> Thanks a lot Nabhilash.. As of now, there is no difference between 189 and 190 except the fact that you have stay in that state for 2 years.. Is this correct?


Your understanding is correct. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## maumar_moris

*75 Invite with EOI 05/10/2018*

Hey guys,

If I submitted my EOI for 189 on 05/10/2018 (sys analyst) with 75 points I should get invited this coming round yeh?


----------



## Nomad82

maumar_moris said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If I submitted my EOI for 189 on 05/10/2018 (sys analyst) with 75 points I should get invited this coming round yeh?



Since last round cleared the backlog up until 4 /oct /2018, for 189 with 75. Points. You should get the invite in the coming round.


----------



## kotocondor

Hi guys

is there any sustancial difference between 261111 and 261112? I mean in terms of if one has more chances than the other, or sends more invitations than the other? I always see in the dataset provided by the Department of Home Affairs that the visas granted for Business Analyst are more than for Systems Analyst


----------



## attaluri_kiran

kotocondor said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is there any sustancial difference between 261111 and 261112? I mean in terms of if one has more chances than the other, or sends more invitations than the other? I always see in the dataset provided by the Department of Home Affairs that the visas granted for Business Analyst are more than for Systems Analyst


No

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Agressive_OZ

Guys... can someone help me with the below query?

I have submitted EOI for NSW on 25-JAN having 80 points(75+5) under 261112. Are people getting invites with 80 points on state? If yes, then how much is the backlog and when can I expect an invite.. month.. 2 months or next financial year?


----------



## attaluri_kiran

Agressive_OZ said:


> Guys... can someone help me with the below query?
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW on 25-JAN having 80 points(75+5) under 261112. Are people getting invites with 80 points on state? If yes, then how much is the backlog and when can I expect an invite.. month.. 2 months or next financial year?


In Feb, whenever NSW invites. Normally in 3 rd week

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## dspdsp

Agressive_OZ said:


> Guys... can someone help me with the below query?
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW on 25-JAN having 80 points(75+5) under 261112. Are people getting invites with 80 points on state? If yes, then how much is the backlog and when can I expect an invite.. month.. 2 months or next financial year?


Depending on how many 2611 invites are sent - it will be either Feb or March.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

Reporting 3 direct grants today 

Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO :261111
Points : 75
ACS submitted : 25/08/2017
ACS received : 25/09/2017
DOE : 01/07/2018
ITA : 11/10/2018
Lodged : 15/10/2018
Days : 108 days

Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO :261112
Points : 75
ACS submitted : 01/02/2018
ACS received : 02/01/2018
DOE : 24/06/2018
ITA : 11/10/2018
Lodged : 19/10/2018
Days : 104 days

Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO :261111
Points : 80
ACS submitted : 25/07/2018
ACS received : 12/09/2018
DOE : 12/09/2018
ITA : 11/10/2018
Lodged : 31/10/2018
Days : 92 days


----------



## NP1980

Good to know.

Guys!!

I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 on 20th Nov 2018 with 80 Points and 189 on 20th Nov with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst category .

Which invite you think will arrive early ? Any guess on timeline 

Thanks in advance.

My score breakup : 
Age: 25
Eng: 20 
Exp: 10
Edu: 15
Spouse: 5


----------



## outrageous_view

NP1980 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Guys!!
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 on 20th Nov 2018 with 80 Points and 189 on 20th Nov with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst category .
> 
> Which invite you think will arrive early ? Any guess on timeline
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> My score breakup :
> Age: 25
> Eng: 20
> Exp: 10
> Edu: 15
> Spouse: 5


My guess is NSW invite first, but take that with a pinch of salt, state invites are very unpredictable and don't usually follow quotas like 189.


----------



## NP1980

outrageous_view said:


> My guess is NSW invite first, but take that with a pinch of salt, state invites are very unpredictable and don't usually follow quotas like 189.


Thanks for response. Seems like NSW will come first but only God knows when ...
I guess 189 will come only after June 2019

I am planning to switch over to a another organization but waiting for Invite as ACS skill assessment date is Dec 2017 and i am claiming points till Date

Regards,
NP


----------



## unnipbvr

joshua1729 said:


> Reporting 3 direct grants today
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO :261111
> Points : 75
> ACS submitted : 25/08/2017
> ACS received : 25/09/2017
> DOE : 01/07/2018
> ITA : 11/10/2018
> Lodged : 15/10/2018
> Days : 108 days
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO :261112
> Points : 75
> ACS submitted : 01/02/2018
> ACS received : 02/01/2018
> DOE : 24/06/2018
> ITA : 11/10/2018
> Lodged : 19/10/2018
> Days : 104 days
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO :261111
> Points : 80
> ACS submitted : 25/07/2018
> ACS received : 12/09/2018
> DOE : 12/09/2018
> ITA : 11/10/2018
> Lodged : 31/10/2018
> Days : 92 days


That seems impressive speed of processing, is that usual?


----------



## manish.kumar2910

Hi Guys,
Help me in confirming about the ACS skill assessment part. I am B.E in electronics and Communication along with the PGDM - two year full time in Telecom & IT. Now having more than 7 years of experience in the field. Will My educational Qualification be considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor.


----------



## Harini227

manish.kumar2910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Help me in confirming about the ACS skill assessment part. I am B.E in electronics and Communication along with the PGDM - two year full time in Telecom & IT. Now having more than 7 years of experience in the field. Will My educational Qualification be considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor.



AFAIK PGDM will not be assessed by ACS. B.E in electronics and Communication would be considered as ICT Minor.


----------



## manish.kumar2910

Thanks a lot. so Will there be any deductions in the relevant experience as well ??


----------



## maumar_moris

*Invites Sent Date*

Hi guys,

What day will be the next round? (they are normally sent on 10th) 

It falls on Monday the 11th I know - any chance they will be sent earlier?

Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view

maumar_moris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What day will be the next round? (they are normally sent on 10th)
> 
> It falls on Monday the 11th I know - any chance they will be sent earlier?
> 
> Thanks


It will be 11th midnight AEST, no invites will be sent earlier.


----------



## tinusandy

*489 family sponsorship*

Hi, 
I have been following this forum from quite some time now.

I would like to apply for 489 family sponsorship visa (preference SA) for 261111. I have 65 points without State sponsorship. I checked that SA offers 10 additional points for 489.

My brother-in-law lives in Victoria, can he sponsor me for applying 489 (SA being preference) ?


----------



## adg.andy

Harini227 said:


> AFAIK PGDM will not be assessed by ACS. B.E in electronics and Communication would be considered as ICT Minor.


Yes, you are right. I have experienced it first hand.


----------



## talk2alok

attaluri_kiran said:


> No
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Hi Kiran,

Didn't you get 190 invite with 70+5 point either from NSW or VIC??


----------



## dspdsp

manish.kumar2910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Help me in confirming about the ACS skill assessment part. I am B.E in electronics and Communication along with the PGDM - two year full time in Telecom & IT. Now having more than 7 years of experience in the field. Will My educational Qualification be considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor.


It depends on subjects in the degree course. If majority of subjects relate to ICT area, you will be assessed as Major otherwise Minor. I'm an Electronics and Communications graduate but assessed as ICT Major. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik Aus PR

Hi Everyone

Just joined the forum

Below is my points breakdown

Age 30
Superior English 20
Masters 15
Study in Australia 5
Professional Year 5
NAATI 5

and the important dates

261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
ACS Application Submitted - 9 Jan 2019
ACS Successful - 25 Jan 2019
PTE - 2 Feb 2019 90/90/90/86
EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/02/2019 - 80 points


Hoping to get an invite in the next round.

Thanks


----------



## attaluri_kiran

talk2alok said:


> Hi Kiran,
> 
> Didn't you get 190 invite with 70+5 point either from NSW or VIC??


Not yet

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Ashish.antonio

*Ict business analyst*

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum and I just wanted to know if my experience would be counted to apply for PR application :

Timeline is mentioned below :

Bachelors of Commerce - March 2012
6 Years of Experience as Technical Business analyst - april 2011- april 2017
Completing Masters of Business IT in May 2019

Can anyone please let me know if my experience will be counted as it was before i completed my masters in business IT.

THanks,
Ashish


----------



## Harini227

Only experience after relevant education is considered by ACS. However you can still apply via ACS RPL route. Since you have 6yrs of experience, you will get a positive skills assessment for Business analyst 261111. However you might not be able to claim any experience points as ACS will deduct 6yrs for RPL. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

manish.kumar2910 said:


> Thanks a lot. so Will there be any deductions in the relevant experience as well ??


They will most likely knock of 4 years of work experience


----------



## puneets20

Does anyone got invite with 75 points in 189?


----------



## dspdsp

puneets20 said:


> Does anyone got invite with 75 points in 189?


I don't think any 75 pointers got invited. Looks like a small around. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

Not good news at all


----------



## sapdeva

Hello All, 
Goodday!
My occupation code under 457 is 262111 Database Administrator which was given(to offer less salary) by my employer, Now, I have got the positive assessment from ACS under 261313 Software Engineer with 2 years deduction.

is it an issue? Can I apply 189 visa.

now I've 75 points, can we go ahead on this.

Appreciate your quick response on this


----------



## mailgrvc

Harini227 said:


> AFAIK PGDM will not be assessed by ACS. B.E in electronics and Communication would be considered as ICT Minor.


Just to add, my B.Tech in ECE was assessed ICT major but with 2 years deduction from ACS.


----------



## mailgrvc

sapdeva said:


> Hello All,
> Goodday!
> My occupation code under 457 is 262111 Database Administrator which was given(to offer less salary) by my employer, Now, I have got the positive assessment from ACS under 261313 Software Engineer with 2 years deduction.
> 
> is it an issue? Can I apply 189 visa.
> 
> now I've 75 points, can we go ahead on this.
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this


You can very well apply for 189/190. The designation doesn't matter if you have a positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## Harini227

mailgrvc said:


> You can very well apply for 189/190. The designation doesn't matter if you have a positive assessment from ACS.


Assessed as ICT major or ICT minor totally depends on how much is the IcT content in the syllabus/course. Totally at the discretion of ACS

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20

I am planning to get 5 points for my wife by assessing her profile for Buss Analyst. Her DU mark sheets from 2005 does not have subject names on it, but just the codes and marks scored. Can I submit a hand written key for her subjects or do I need to go after the university to get the same on letterhead?

BA - 75 points; DOE: 27 Dec 18; Status: Submitted


----------



## Mishiboy

Anyone got an invite with 75 points for 189 as an ICT business analyst? What’s the movement from last round? It’s so quiet here


----------



## outrageous_view

Mishiboy said:


> Anyone got an invite with 75 points for 189 as an ICT business analyst? What’s the movement from last round? It’s so quiet here


Safe to assume no 75 pointers were invited


----------



## amoghk

U need to get the transcript from the University. Handwritten key will not work.


----------



## talk2alok

Anyone got 190 invite with 70+5 (ss) points? Please share the time line. Thanks


----------



## aydenteoh

Does anyone know the link to joining the discord server?


----------



## Teju_p20

Hi Experts ,

I wanted to you what are the probability of getting an Invite for SC-261111 with 80 points in the months of May , June 2019. Currently I am awaiting for invite with 75 points ( for Sc-261111) with EOI date 18-12-2019. I will loose 10 points post July 2019 due to age factor. If will go for spouse skill-assessment Plus PTE ( From Engineering Australia ) , I will get extra 5 points that will make my total points 80.However , spouse's skill assessment will take 2-3 months and it will cost me 1100 AUD too.

Based on you gut-feeling what do you suggest ? Should I proceed for spouse's assessment or i should not. Whether I will get invite with 80 points in May or June OR the prorata quota for the year will be exhausted by that time ?

Should I opt for SC-190 NSW rather than waiting and risking to loose points?


----------



## dspdsp

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> I wanted to you what are the probability of getting an Invite for SC-261111 with 80 points in the months of May , June 2019. Currently I am awaiting for invite with 75 points ( for Sc-261111) with EOI date 18-12-2019. I will loose 10 points post July 2019 due to age factor. If will go for spouse skill-assessment Plus PTE ( From Engineering Australia ) , I will get extra 5 points that will make my total points 80.However , spouse's skill assessment will take 2-3 months and it will cost me 1100 AUD too.
> 
> Based on you gut-feeling what do you suggest ? Should I proceed for spouse's assessment or i should not. Whether I will get invite with 80 points in May or June OR the prorata quota for the year will be exhausted by that time ?
> 
> Should I opt for SC-190 NSW rather than waiting and risking to loose points?


How will you lose 10 points for age? And having 80 points means guaranteed invite following month (safe). I believe you have fair chances to get an invite even without spouse assessment, but its risk based approach. so it all depends on how you want to play risk vs safe.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sapdeva

mailgrvc said:


> You can very well apply for 189/190. The designation doesn't matter if you have a positive assessment from ACS.


Thank you so much


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> I wanted to you what are the probability of getting an Invite for SC-261111 with 80 points in the months of May , June 2019. Currently I am awaiting for invite with 75 points ( for Sc-261111) with EOI date 18-12-2019. I will loose 10 points post July 2019 due to age factor. If will go for spouse skill-assessment Plus PTE ( From Engineering Australia ) , I will get extra 5 points that will make my total points 80.However , spouse's skill assessment will take 2-3 months and it will cost me 1100 AUD too.
> 
> Based on you gut-feeling what do you suggest ? Should I proceed for spouse's assessment or i should not. Whether I will get invite with 80 points in May or June OR the prorata quota for the year will be exhausted by that time ?
> 
> Should I opt for SC-190 NSW rather than waiting and risking to loose points?


The extra work and $1100 will feel like peanuts if that becomes the most viable pathway to giving you the competitive score you need - I would definitely start the process. Even if you get an invite the next round(s), at least you were hedging against the possibility that you wouldn't.


----------



## Teju_p20

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The extra work and $1100 will feel like peanuts if that becomes the most viable pathway to giving you the competitive score you need - I would definitely start the process. Even if you get an invite the next round(s), at least you were hedging against the possibility that you wouldn't.


Thanks for the prompt reply. What's the probability of getting Invite with 80 points in May or June? Whether invite stops or slow downs during May and June ?
After June I will loose 10 points means I will be have no chance to getting any invite whether it's SC189 or SC-190. If probability of NOT getting invite for 261111 in May or June is reasonably high then I would prefer to utilise my SC190 invite But if probability of getting sc189 invite is very high even in May/June 2019 then I would like to go for SC189 rather SC190.


----------



## NannuJose

*261111 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking*

Hello. I am a 75 pointer (70+5(SS)). I would like to know if I can expect an invite any time soon. 
Below are my details:
Age:30
Language:10
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Spouse:5
State: 5
Total : 75 points
EOI submitted on :23/10/2018.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## outrageous_view

NannuJose said:


> Hello. I am a 75 pointer (70+5(SS)). I would like to know if I can expect an invite any time soon.
> Below are my details:
> Age:30
> Language:10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> Spouse:5
> State: 5
> Total : 75 points
> EOI submitted on :23/10/2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Bump up your english score and you'll be guaranteed an invite.

Right now your odds are slim to none. NSW is only inviting people with superior english, most other states are not inviting much. For 189, invites are currently only going out to 80+ points.


----------



## DVS105

NannuJose said:


> Hello. I am a 75 pointer (70+5(SS)). I would like to know if I can expect an invite any time soon.
> Below are my details:
> Age:30
> Language:10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> Spouse:5
> State: 5
> Total : 75 points
> EOI submitted on :23/10/2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I am curious to ask. Have you seriously tried bumping up your English score. That would give you 80points without SS and are very likely to secure the invite in the next round.
I see that you had been waiting now for 3 months for 190 visa.will suggest you to explore this option of increasing the score and make the cut for 189 visa. 

All the best!

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Teju_p20 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. What's the probability of getting Invite with 80 points in May or June? Whether invite stops or slow downs during May and June ?
> After June I will loose 10 points means I will be have no chance to getting any invite whether it's SC189 or SC-190. If probability of NOT getting invite for 261111 in May or June is reasonably high then I would prefer to utilise my SC190 invite But if probability of getting sc189 invite is very high even in May/June 2019 then I would like to go for SC189 rather SC190.


No idea my friend. The department is so unpredictable, e.g. what is the possibility that your ANZSCO will remain on the relevant skills list for the relevant visa subclass?  

In these contexts I'm really risk averse, I'll plan for the path of least resistance no matter the cost (don't want to be penny wise, pound foolish) - or just work on the assumption a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. 

Good news is you have options, all the best!


----------



## NannuJose

DVS105 said:


> NannuJose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I am a 75 pointer (70+5(SS)). I would like to know if I can expect an invite any time soon.
> Below are my details:
> Age:30
> Language:10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> Spouse:5
> State: 5
> Total : 75 points
> EOI submitted on :23/10/2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to ask. Have you seriously tried bumping up your English score. That would give you 80points without SS and are very likely to secure the invite in the next round.
> I see that you had been waiting now for 3 months for 190 visa.will suggest you to explore this option of increasing the score and make the cut for 189 visa.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply!! I am currently a resident of Qatar & we don't have any PTE exam center here. Therefore I have to travel to some other country to bump up my score. Which is why I was asking about the language score criteria. Now it seems like I dont have another option but rose my language score 😞 😞


----------



## SG

NannuJose said:


> Hello. I am a 75 pointer (70+5(SS)). I would like to know if I can expect an invite any time soon.
> Below are my details:
> Age:30
> Language:10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> Spouse:5
> State: 5
> Total : 75 points
> EOI submitted on :23/10/2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Try to improve your PTE score, achieve PTE 20 points. You scores will automatically reach 80. And with 80 +5, you will have more robust and sturdy chances of getting the invitation.


----------



## Teju_p20

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No idea my friend. The department is so unpredictable, e.g. what is the possibility that your ANZSCO will remain on the relevant skills list for the relevant visa subclass?
> 
> In these contexts I'm really risk averse, I'll plan for the path of least resistance no matter the cost (don't want to be penny wise, pound foolish) - or just work on the assumption a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.
> 
> Good news is you have options, all the best!



Hi Prettyisotonic ,

Appreciate your reply. Sounds reasonable. This means its not worth taking chances and I should better take SC190 from NSW. We cannot predict or make a calculated guess about SC189 invite at 80 points post April 2019 invites.

As advised , I will wait will April round and then I will proceed for SC 190.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi Prettyisotonic ,
> 
> Appreciate your reply. Sounds reasonable. This means its not worth taking chances and I should better take SC190 from NSW. We cannot predict or make a calculated guess about SC189 invite at 80 points post April 2019 invites.
> 
> As advised , I will wait will April round and then I will proceed for SC 190.
> 
> Thanks Again.


Hi, 

Check out results for Jan 189 round. All 26111 till 3/10/18 with 75 points are invited. So with 80 you will get invite in next round of march will not have to wait till april 2019.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Thanks and Regards


----------



## outrageous_view

Any news guys?


----------



## aussiedesi

no invites this month also for 75 points as per iscah


----------



## Cipritrufr

Hi guys,

I'm planning to reassess for ACS this April. I have a question though:

- My first assessment was for 261111. It's been 2 years since and I've added a few months of experience to reach 5 years. It will expire by the end of March. I need April to reach 5 years so I'll just let it expire. Should I continue adding experience to this one?

- OR create a new ACS assessment with the same documents I used from before, plus the new experience, and switch to 261112?

I'm not sure which has a better chance for invite between the two. They have word-for-word the same job description. 

Thanks!


----------



## outrageous_view

Cipritrufr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to reassess for ACS this April. I have a question though:
> 
> - My first assessment was for 261111. It's been 2 years since and I've added a few months of experience to reach 5 years. It will expire by the end of March. I need April to reach 5 years so I'll just let it expire. Should I continue adding experience to this one?
> 
> - OR create a new ACS assessment with the same documents I used from before, plus the new experience, and switch to 261112?
> 
> I'm not sure which has a better chance for invite between the two. They have word-for-word the same job description.
> 
> Thanks!


261111 and 261112 are pretty much almost the same. The invites numbers are the same as well so either option is fine.


----------



## aussiedesi

they are almost the same..maynot matter if you chose one over another.


----------



## SG

Cipritrufr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to reassess for ACS this April. I have a question though:
> 
> - My first assessment was for 261111. It's been 2 years since and I've added a few months of experience to reach 5 years. It will expire by the end of March. I need April to reach 5 years so I'll just let it expire. Should I continue adding experience to this one?
> 
> - OR create a new ACS assessment with the same documents I used from before, plus the new experience, and switch to 261112?
> 
> I'm not sure which has a better chance for invite between the two. They have word-for-word the same job description.
> 
> Thanks!


261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and 261112 (Systems Analyst) - both fall under ICT Business and System Analysts 2611** 
Both have equal chances.


----------



## soumys

Hi,

Below is my points level for the EOI Submitted.

261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Age:25
Language:20
Education: 15
Experience: 15
Total : 75 points

State: 5

EOI updated on :08/03/2019 (Change in experience)

I am planning to improve the score by adding the spouse points. He is a Mechanical Engineer and in order to claim 5 points, is it enough to get the Assessment of Non-Accredited 
Qualifications from Engineers Australia. Or does he has to get the assessment on Relevant Skilled Employment as well?

My ACS Assessment will expire in May. When I get the reassessment done, will it change the priority of EOI Submission.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Teju_p20

*Invitation round - 11 February 2019 for 2611*

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

11 February 2019 results details are published and for "ICT Business and System Analysts" i.e. 2611 Cut-off date is displayed as 6/09/2018 3:40 pm ( with Minimum points as 75 points ). The Cutoff date for 2611, as per Jan 2019 round itself reached 03-10-2018 with 75 points minimum.

I am confused. How could it be possible ? I guess I am doing some mistake in reading.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## outrageous_view

Teju_p20 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 11 February 2019 results details are published and for "ICT Business and System Analysts" i.e. 2611 Cut-off date is displayed as 6/09/2018 3:40 pm ( with Minimum points as 75 points ). The Cutoff date for 2611, as per Jan 2019 round itself reached 03-10-2018 with 75 points minimum.
> 
> I am confused. How could it be possible ? I guess I am doing some mistake in reading.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


ISCAH has explained that this happens in the scenario where people with early EOI dates suspend their EOI and then unsuspend it later.

For example, if I have an EOI that I applied in Feb 2018 but before the invite rounds happens I suspend it. I unsuspended it before Feb 2019 round and got the invite, the cut off for that round will show as Feb 2018 IF I was the only person that was invited in that round with that points.


----------



## Kuros

Does anyone know if I have more chances to get nominated by NSW if I tick the option "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" as "YES".

I've actually selected this option as "NO", but I am unsure about the effect this can have.


----------



## anup99

Hi All, This is my score so far
261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Age:25
Language:20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Total : 70 points

+ 5 for 190 = 75 points.
I applied for 189 and 190 for NSW. I also wish to apply for Victoria and Queensland. Would i need to make another account in skill select? 

State: 5


----------



## Kuros

Harini227 said:


> Only experience after relevant education is considered by ACS. However you can still apply via ACS RPL route. Since you have 6yrs of experience, you will get a positive skills assessment for Business analyst 261111. However you might not be able to claim any experience points as ACS will deduct 6yrs for RPL.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi, I have submitted my EOI for NSW with the same number of points as you.

I was wondering if you know that I have more chances to get nominated by NSW if I tick the option "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" as "YES".

I've actually selected this option as "NO", but I am unsure about the effect this can have.


----------



## vyks365

outrageous_view said:


> ISCAH has explained that this happens in the scenario where people with early EOI dates suspend their EOI and then unsuspend it later.
> 
> For example, if I have an EOI that I applied in Feb 2018 but before the invite rounds happens I suspend it. I unsuspended it before Feb 2019 round and got the invite, the cut off for that round will show as Feb 2018 IF I was the only person that was invited in that round with that points.


It is a bit misleading this aspect tbf. Shouldn't the system still be choosing that one application with the latest EOI date as the one to consider for this.


----------



## acreddy

Hi,

I am currently at 70 points for 189, and I will get 5 more points for my experience in May 2019.
My ANZSCO is Systems Analyst 261112. I will loose 5 age points in March 2020. 

1. What are my chances of getting 189 invite on 75 points with EOI DOE as 01/May/2019 by 21/Mar/2020?
2. Do you advice me to launch 190 (NSW/VIC) on 75+5 in May? If I submit, what are my chances of getting ITA by 21/Mar/2020?

Appreciate your inputs.

Thanks,
Acreddy

ANZSCO - 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age - 30, Education - 15, Exp - 5, English - 20 = Total 70
189 EOI DOE - 25/Feb/2019


----------



## aussiedesi

It is not getting called for 75 points for 2 months and remains to be seen how much in the coming months. Since you have to wait till May and submit, you will get to know it better once you near the date.



acreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently at 70 points for 189, and I will get 5 more points for my experience in May 2019.
> My ANZSCO is Systems Analyst 261112. I will loose 5 age points in March 2020.
> 
> 1. What are my chances of getting 189 invite on 75 points with EOI DOE as 01/May/2019 by 21/Mar/2020?
> 2. Do you advice me to launch 190 (NSW/VIC) on 75+5 in May? If I submit, what are my chances of getting ITA by 21/Mar/2020?
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Acreddy
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Age - 30, Education - 15, Exp - 5, English - 20 = Total 70
> 189 EOI DOE - 25/Feb/2019


----------



## Harini227

Kuros said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for NSW with the same number of points as you.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you know that I have more chances to get nominated by NSW if I tick the option "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" as "YES".
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually selected this option as "NO", but I am unsure about the effect this can have.


As far as I have read through the posts in this forum, selecting 'No' doesn't seem to have been the deciding factor for getting an invite. 

What is your DOE

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuros

Harini227 said:


> As far as I have read through the posts in this forum, selecting 'No' doesn't seem to have been the deciding factor for getting an invite.
> 
> What is your DOE
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi

This question is quite misleading since if it is not important to them, why do they ask us in the first place? 

I've seen you got your invitation very quickly. Did you answer YES or NO?

DOE: 08/03/2019
189: 70
190 NSW: 75


----------



## SG

Kuros said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for NSW with the same number of points as you.
> 
> I was wondering if you know that I have more chances to get nominated by NSW if I tick the option "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" as "YES".
> 
> I've actually selected this option as "NO", but I am unsure about the effect this can have.


This Question is more like a survey question. It doesn't impose any restrictions on you for Subclass 190 Skilled Nominated visa.


----------



## Harini227

Kuros said:


> Hi
> 
> This question is quite misleading since if it is not important to them, why do they ask us in the first place?
> 
> I've seen you got your invitation very quickly. Did you answer YES or NO?
> 
> DOE: 08/03/2019
> 189: 70
> 190 NSW: 75


I have 75+5 points for NSW and had 75 points for 189. My DOE was Nov 17th for NSW

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuros

Guys,

I have worked for 2 years and 3 months in a company in my home country and got a positive Skills Assessment. However, ACS only considers work completed after the graduation period, which reduces this experience to 3 months only.

I was wondering how I should fill up my EOI to reflect this? Can I include all the working period? (this will not give me more points, but increase my experience for NSW invitation). 

The other option is to include only 3 months OR state this as "not related to my qualification".

In all options I would not get any extra points, but am unsure how I should fill this up as for when I get an invitaton.


----------



## anup99

Checking: Has anyone with 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW 190 got any invites so far?


----------



## outrageous_view

Kuros said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have worked for 2 years and 3 months in a company in my home country and got a positive Skills Assessment. However, ACS only considers work completed after the graduation period, which reduces this experience to 3 months only.
> 
> I was wondering how I should fill up my EOI to reflect this? Can I include all the working period? (this will not give me more points, but increase my experience for NSW invitation).
> 
> The other option is to include only 3 months OR state this as "not related to my qualification".
> 
> In all options I would not get any extra points, but am unsure how I should fill this up as for when I get an invitaton.


You should only be filling relevant experience, so the 3 months only. The 2 years can't be counted even for NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87

Kuros said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have worked for 2 years and 3 months in a company in my home country and got a positive Skills Assessment. However, ACS only considers work completed after the graduation period, which reduces this experience to 3 months only.
> 
> I was wondering how I should fill up my EOI to reflect this? Can I include all the working period? (this will not give me more points, but increase my experience for NSW invitation).
> 
> The other option is to include only 3 months OR state this as "not related to my qualification".
> 
> In all options, I would not get any extra points, but am unsure how I should fill this up as for when I get an invitation.



ACS deducts 2 years for all the applicants provided they have computers background. So you can count 3 months are your positive experience and use the same as relevant experience and the 2 deducted years as not relevant. Also, note having more experience won't get you an invite. Its totally the points you hold at the end leads you to an invite.


----------



## Kuros

aussiedream87 said:


> ACS deducts 2 years for all the applicants provided they have computers background. So you can count 3 months are your positive experience and use the same as relevant experience and the 2 deducted years as not relevant. Also, note having more experience won't get you an invite. Its totally the points you hold at the end leads you to an invite.


I got it.

I have changed my EOI and split the working experience from the same company into two categories in which one is the skilled one (3 months after the completion of my degree) and the other two years, which is the not considered as "relevant experience".

Thanks heaps guys.


----------



## aussiedesi

NSW pre inv are getting sent..got mine today


----------



## SG

aussiedesi said:


> NSW pre inv are getting sent..got mine today


Congratulations


----------



## Malvika2166

Could you please share your job code and points.


----------



## Kuros

aussiedesi said:


> NSW pre inv are getting sent..got mine today


Congrats !!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi Guys, need a favor for application. 
I'm B.E(Electrical) and PGPM(Finance) with 10 years or experience as Business Analyst within financial companies. 
What are the chances of getting a positive assessment from ACS for Qualification n Work Express. 
How many points can I get, if positive outcome is expected?? 
Appreciate a quick response guys. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SG

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Guys, need a favor for application.
> I'm B.E(Electrical) and PGPM(Finance) with 10 years or experience as Business Analyst within financial companies.
> What are the chances of getting a positive assessment from ACS for Qualification n Work Express.
> How many points can I get, if positive outcome is expected??
> Appreciate a quick response guys.
> Thanks in advance.


Abhishek, have a look at these threads:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1378290-acs-rpl.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1375545-rpl-process-acs.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia/1221569-skills-assessment-rpl.html

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/acs-recognition-of-prior-learning-form.html


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

*Abhishek.Mathur*

Thanks SG for the response. I have seen those threads. I have not done any Project per say during my work ex., the way it's asked in the RPL form. 
What do you suggest, how should I go about it? Or should I give a try with directly applying to ACS, as I heard they verify some subjects of the technical education, if they meet their criterion, they will give positive judgement. One of my friend got a positive assessment for Electronics and telecom. Engineering.. Please share your thoughts. 



SG said:


> Abhishek, have a look at these threads:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1378290-acs-rpl.html
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1375545-rpl-process-acs.html
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia/1221569-skills-assessment-rpl.html
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/acs-recognition-of-prior-learning-form.html


----------



## SG

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Thanks SG for the response. I have seen those threads. I have not done any Project per say during my work ex., the way it's asked in the RPL form.
> What do you suggest, how should I go about it? Or should I give a try with directly applying to ACS, as I heard they verify some subjects of the technical education, if they meet their criterion, they will give positive judgement. One of my friend got a positive assessment for Electronics and telecom. Engineering.. Please share your thoughts.


Abhishek, you can file for ACS. I have heard in the past that people with Electronics & Telecom Engineering qualification have received ACS positive. You can give it a try too. But just in case, the ACS guys asks you to go for RPL, you should be prepared enough to do that as well.

Good Luck Abhishek!


----------



## outrageous_view

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Thanks SG for the response. I have seen those threads. I have not done any Project per say during my work ex., the way it's asked in the RPL form.
> What do you suggest, how should I go about it? Or should I give a try with directly applying to ACS, as I heard they verify some subjects of the technical education, if they meet their criterion, they will give positive judgement. One of my friend got a positive assessment for Electronics and telecom. Engineering.. Please share your thoughts.


You can still get positive assessment but they will deduct 6 years off your experience since you did not study ICT.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Hi guys, reading from some forums that BA/SA is quite slow moving queue.
What is the recent trend?
If someone is applying with 75 points now, is it advisable to wait for 189 or better apply for 190 (75+5) ?


----------



## Mishiboy

aussiedesi said:


> NSW pre inv are getting sent..got mine today


Congrats, can you please tell me your points and EOI submitton date? Cheers


----------



## SG

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi guys, reading from some forums that BA/SA is quite slow moving queue.
> What is the recent trend?
> If someone is applying with 75 points now, is it advisable to wait for 189 or better apply for 190 (75+5) ?


Create separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Whichever comes first, advisable to go ahead with that.

Ultimately, it's completely your own decision. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Mishiboy

SG said:


> Hii.vaibhav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, reading from some forums that BA/SA is quite slow moving queue.
> What is the recent trend?
> If someone is applying with 75 points now, is it advisable to wait for 189 or better apply for 190 (75+5) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Create separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Whichever comes first, advisable to go ahead with that.
> 
> Ultimately, it's completely your own decision.
> 
> Good Luck!
Click to expand...

By seperate you mean check both boxes (189 and190) in the same application form or fill two different sets of application one for 189 and second for 190?


----------



## anup99

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi guys, reading from some forums that BA/SA is quite slow moving queue.
> What is the recent trend?
> If someone is applying with 75 points now, is it advisable to wait for 189 or better apply for 190 (75+5) ?



From the australian immigration site, we can see that 75'ers who submitted for 189 in July 2018 are getting invites now. So it is safe to assume 6-9 month delay.
189 or 190 is your own choice, If i was in your shoes, I would apply 190 only for NSW.


----------



## SG

Mishiboy said:


> By seperate you mean check both boxes (189 and190) in the same application form or fill two different sets of application one for 189 and second for 190?


2 separate EOIs.
1. One EOI for 189
2. One EOI for 190


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Thanks Anup!


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

anup99 said:


> Hii.vaibhav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, reading from some forums that BA/SA is quite slow moving queue.
> What is the recent trend?
> If someone is applying with 75 points now, is it advisable to wait for 189 or better apply for 190 (75+5) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the australian immigration site, we can see that 75'ers who submitted for 189 in July 2018 are getting invites now. So it is safe to assume 6-9 month delay.
> 189 or 190 is your own choice, If i was in your shoes, I would apply 190 only for NSW.
Click to expand...

Thanks Anup !


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Filled EoI for 189 for 261112 (System Analyst)
My overall score is 75 with PTE score of 20
Thanks all for your prompt response on my queries 😊
What is the best way you guys track your EOI?


----------



## Cipritrufr

Hey guys, thanks for the advice last time on choosing 261111 and 261112. I've decided to switch to 261112 Systems Analyst for my reassessment. Hopefully it'll be enough to get me invited either on 489 or 190.

So I'm planning to re-upload all my previous docs from 261111 ICT BA to my new application, including my last positive assessment (expired a few days ago). Is this a good idea? Would it not raise any flags if I used the same docs and resume in applying for System Analyst? Would be great to hear from anyone who's done the same.

Thanks!


----------



## SG

Cipritrufr said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the advice last time on choosing 261111 and 261112. I've decided to switch to 261112 Systems Analyst for my reassessment. Hopefully it'll be enough to get me invited either on 489 or 190.
> 
> So I'm planning to re-upload all my previous docs from 261111 ICT BA to my new application, including my last positive assessment (expired a few days ago). Is this a good idea? Would it not raise any flags if I used the same docs and resume in applying for System Analyst? Would be great to hear from anyone who's done the same.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Cipritrufr, 

Since the date of notarize of your documents was earlier, you can get a new one for atleast the current company that you are working now. This will show you are still in employment with current organization. Rest all documents can be the same as earlier submitted.


----------



## SG

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Filled EoI for 189 for 261112 (System Analyst)
> My overall score is 75 with PTE score of 20
> Thanks all for your prompt response on my queries 😊
> What is the best way you guys track your EOI?


What we see in the forum is the best way. There might be other ways to track as well, I am sure.


----------



## Kuros

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Filled EoI for 189 for 261112 (System Analyst)
> My overall score is 75 with PTE score of 20
> Thanks all for your prompt response on my queries 😊
> What is the best way you guys track your EOI?


Register your EOI's details here https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

This is a good way to track your EOI apart from this forum, which is a good source as well.


----------



## outrageous_view

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Looks like there is a slight movement for 75 pointers! From 3/10/2019 to 9/10/2019, only a few days but still good to hear 

Slightly surprised that no one has reported an invite though.


----------



## Inquisitivemind

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Thanks SG for the response. I have seen those threads. I have not done any Project per say during my work ex., the way it's asked in the RPL form.
> What do you suggest, how should I go about it? Or should I give a try with directly applying to ACS, as I heard they verify some subjects of the technical education, if they meet their criterion, they will give positive judgement. One of my friend got a positive assessment for Electronics and telecom. Engineering.. Please share your thoughts.


Hi Abhishek,

Would like to share my experience with ACS. I am an Electronics and communication Engineer but i got positive from ACS with 4 year experience deduction. What worked for me is i have some CS related unit in my course. Also i didn't got through RPL route.
With RPL route i heard ACS will deduct 6 years of experience.


----------



## SG

Inquisitivemind said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Would like to share my experience with ACS. I am an Electronics and communication Engineer but i got positive from ACS with 4 year experience deduction. What worked for me is i have some CS related unit in my course. Also i didn't got through RPL route.
> With RPL route i heard ACS will deduct 6 years of experience.


Yes, you are right. If there are any Computer Science related subjects in your course, that helps alot.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Hi friends, What is the trend on invite for 261111, 261112 for NSW with 75 w/o SS and PTE 20? I am confused if I should apply for 190 NSW or wait for 189 which is estimated for Dec 2019 (isach prediction) ... I am a business systems analyst in Banking and Finance domain So I feel Sydney would be having more opportunities for my area vs Melbourne...


----------



## outrageous_view

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi friends, What is the trend on invite for 261111, 261112 for NSW with 75 w/o SS and PTE 20? I am confused if I should apply for 190 NSW or wait for 189 which is estimated for Dec 2019 (isach prediction) ... I am a business systems analyst in Banking and Finance domain So I feel Sydney would be having more opportunities for my area vs Melbourne...


Apply for both.


----------



## SG

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi friends, What is the trend on invite for 261111, 261112 for NSW with 75 w/o SS and PTE 20? I am confused if I should apply for 190 NSW or wait for 189 which is estimated for Dec 2019 (isach prediction) ... I am a business systems analyst in Banking and Finance domain So I feel Sydney would be having more opportunities for my area vs Melbourne...


261112 and 261111 both are in common pool of 2611**

75+5 with PTE 20 points is excellent. 

I don't understand what are you waiting for since you have 75+5 for 190 and 75 for 189. 

189 / 190 - whichever comes first. Take it and proceed further.

Good Luck Vaibhav!


----------



## NP1980

aussiedesi said:


> NSW pre inv are getting sent..got mine today


Buddy,

Just a query . Is it true that people having perfect score in PTE i.e 90 in all sections will have higher chance of getting NSW invite as compared to people having PTE 20 points but not perfect score.

I have 75 +5 for NSW but my PTE score is 82/84/88/90 . Should i try to get 90 in all sections in order to boost my chances of getting NSW state invite.

my DOE is 20 Nov 2018 for 189 and NSW .

Thanks !
NP


----------



## Kuros

NP1980 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Just a query . Is it true that people having perfect score in PTE i.e 90 in all sections will have higher chance of getting NSW invite as compared to people having PTE 20 points but not perfect score.
> 
> I have 75 +5 for NSW but my PTE score is 82/84/88/90 . Should i try to get 90 in all sections in order to boost my chances of getting NSW state invite.
> 
> my DOE is 20 Nov 2018 for 189 and NSW .
> 
> Thanks !
> NP


Have you got 75+5 since 20 Nov and still waiting for an invitation?

Ultimately, what determines your changes to be invited is your score. There are other factors they consider such as the number of years of experience you have got. Based on my experience, people who've got more than 5 years' experience are invited faster even if they have PTE 8.5 (20 points) rather than 9.


----------



## NP1980

Kuros said:


> Have you got 75+5 since 20 Nov and still waiting for an invitation?
> 
> Ultimately, what determines your changes to be invited is your score. There are other factors they consider such as the number of years of experience you have got. Based on my experience, people who've got more than 5 years' experience are invited faster even if they have PTE 8.5 (20 points) rather than 9.


Yes friend. I have 75+5 since 20th Nov 2018 and still waiting 

ANZESCO : 261111
Exp: 10 points (6 years relevant)
Age: 25 Points
Eng: 20 Points
Spouse: 5 Points
Edu : 15 points


----------



## Kuros

NP1980 said:


> Yes friend. I have 75+5 since 20th Nov 2018 and still waiting
> 
> ANZESCO : 261111
> Exp: 10 points (6 years relevant)
> Age: 25 Points
> Eng: 20 Points
> Spouse: 5 Points
> Edu : 15 points


Wow, that's a long wait buddy! Then, they are only inviting 75 pointers who've got perfect English*+* many years of experience.

Btw, you should receive an invitation for 189 within no more than 3 months. The cut-off date is already in October 2018 so good luck!


----------



## fromncr

Hello Guys , please help with your feedback on time taken for EOI success approval currently. 

My total points are 75, with perfect 90 score in english

I have applied for EOI few days back for ICT BA. What is the minimum waiting time ?? Is it 5 months or less 

Please help with feedback 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

Kuros said:


> Wow, that's a long wait buddy! Then, they are only inviting 75 pointers who've got perfect English*+* many years of experience.
> 
> Btw, you should receive an invitation for 189 within no more than 3 months. The cut-off date is already in October 2018 so good luck!


I wouldn't bet on it... there have been almost none or very little 75 pointer invites for ICT BA for the last few rounds, Jan and Feb round had no invites. March round issues a few invites. ISCAH predicts that 75 pointers will have to wait till July and hope invitation numbers increase.

Oct DOE and still waiting.


----------



## outrageous_view

fromncr said:


> Hello Guys , please help with your feedback on time taken for EOI success approval currently.
> 
> My total points are 75, with perfect 90 score in english
> 
> I have applied for EOI few days back for ICT BA. What is the minimum waiting time ?? Is it 5 months or less
> 
> Please help with feedback
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It will depend if invite numbers are cut or not, if they are cut 75 pointers potentially have a year long or more wait.


----------



## fromncr

Thanks for the feedback. It doesn't looks very encouraging that 75 pointers as are still waiting. Hope you get your invite earliest. 

Also can someone confirm what is the last date till which EOI submitted for ICT BA profile have been cleared. It will help in identifying the what is the lag currently. 

Also the total openings shared under this profile was 1400+ in Jul 18, and as on Oct only 480 odd have been issued as per feedback in one article I read yesterday. 

So there are still 1000 EOI issuance to be done post that as on Oct 2018. 

If anyone information regarding the overall timeline (best case and worst case) from EOI application in end of March till visa grant will be very helpful

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuros

fromncr said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It doesn't looks very encouraging that 75 pointers as are still waiting. Hope you get your invite earliest.
> 
> Also can someone confirm what is the last date till which EOI submitted for ICT BA profile have been cleared. It will help in identifying the what is the lag currently.
> 
> Also the total openings shared under this profile was 1400+ in Jul 18, and as on Oct only 480 odd have been issued as per feedback in one article I read yesterday.
> 
> So there are still 1000 EOI issuance to be done post that as on Oct 2018.
> 
> If anyone information regarding the overall timeline (best case and worst case) from EOI application in end of March till visa grant will be very helpful
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


For those who are waiting for an invitation after the submission of their EOI, they can include their case on this website ( https://myimmitracker.com/en ) and watch other people's cases as well. Ensure that you keep your case always up-to-date to help others as well 

Currently, there are 436 invitations left for 26111X until June 19. There were 70 invitations for 26111X on March 19. If all these 436 invites are issued, it is very possible that the wait is reduced to 5 months. I don't think you'll have to wait for a year.


----------



## fromncr

Thanks a lot for your feedback. It is really very helpful. Will use the shared tracker. 

Hope that pending 436 EOI gets issued before Jun 19. Keeping fingers crossed. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshinegirlhere

So guys, I did a preliminary assessment with a consultancy and they have put me with 65 points, with ANZSCO job code: 261111 (MLTSSL). The break-up is like this: Age-30 points, Education- 15 points, English- 20 points, and work-ex- 0 points (since I lost 4 years in my over-all due to non-matched streams). 

What are my chances with -
a) subclass 189 with 65 points? :tsk: 
b) subclass 190 for VIC NSW with 70 points? 
c) sub-class 489 (skill-set based nomination category) with 75 points? 

I seem to be very far behind the actual numbers that are getting called. What can I do to increase the scores? Do NAATI CCL, or increase with spouse-based 5 points..? I don't know.. I'm wondering if I should still go ahead & lodge my EOI, be what may. 
Any suggestions, wise words of wisdom for this newbie?


----------



## SG

sunshinegirlhere said:


> So guys, I did a preliminary assessment with a consultancy and they have put me with 65 points, with ANZSCO job code: 261111 (MLTSSL). The break-up is like this: Age-30 points, Education- 15 points, English- 20 points, and work-ex- 0 points (since I lost 4 years in my over-all due to non-matched streams).
> 
> What are my chances with -
> a) subclass 189 with 65 points? :tsk:
> b) subclass 190 for VIC NSW with 70 points?
> c) sub-class 489 (skill-set based nomination category) with 75 points?
> 
> I seem to be very far behind the actual numbers that are getting called. What can I do to increase the scores? Do NAATI CCL, or increase with spouse-based 5 points..? I don't know.. I'm wondering if I should still go ahead & lodge my EOI, be what may.
> Any suggestions, wise words of wisdom for this newbie?


Hi sunshinegirlhere,

1. Try adding spouse points to make it 70 points.

After you add spouse points,

2. People are waiting since last year for 70+5 points for 190. So the backlog is huge.
3. You can try for 489 for which you will have 70+10 = 80 points.


----------



## outrageous_view

sunshinegirlhere said:


> So guys, I did a preliminary assessment with a consultancy and they have put me with 65 points, with ANZSCO job code: 261111 (MLTSSL). The break-up is like this: Age-30 points, Education- 15 points, English- 20 points, and work-ex- 0 points (since I lost 4 years in my over-all due to non-matched streams).
> 
> What are my chances with -
> a) subclass 189 with 65 points? :tsk:
> b) subclass 190 for VIC NSW with 70 points?
> c) sub-class 489 (skill-set based nomination category) with 75 points?
> 
> I seem to be very far behind the actual numbers that are getting called. What can I do to increase the scores? Do NAATI CCL, or increase with spouse-based 5 points..? I don't know.. I'm wondering if I should still go ahead & lodge my EOI, be what may.
> Any suggestions, wise words of wisdom for this newbie?


For 189/190 to stand a decent chance you need 75/75+5 points. Trends with 189/190 are very similar even with the extra +5 points as almost everyone applies for both.

There has been no 65 pointers getting invite for the past 2+ years


----------



## sunshinegirlhere

Thank you, @outrageous_view and @SG! Your inputs certainly helps. 

I'll have to work on gaining the spouse +5 points before lodging the EOI. Let me see where this will take me!


----------



## Kuros

SG said:


> Hi sunshinegirlhere,
> 
> 1. Try adding spouse points to make it 70 points.
> 
> After you add spouse points,
> 
> 2. People are waiting since last year for 70+5 points for 190. So the backlog is huge.
> 3. You can try for 489 for which you will have 70+10 = 80 points.


How does it work if I want to add my girlfriend? Do I need to prove that we have been in a stable relationship? Does she need a Skills Assessment as well?

Please, can someone let me know the process and documentation the government will ask me? bank statements from both? Rental agreement and etc.


----------



## outrageous_view

Kuros said:


> How does it work if I want to add my girlfriend? Do I need to prove that we have been in a stable relationship? Does she need a Skills Assessment as well?
> 
> Please, can someone let me know the process and documentation the government will ask me? bank statements from both? Rental agreement and etc.


You need to prove you are de facto, please read up online on what the requirement for claiming partner points are. Yes, she will need a skills assesment.


----------



## vfernandes83

I have some pretty doubtful scenario in mind for my invitation based on some Immi website figures.

In the last Round even the SW codes reached the cut off dates of feb/march 2019. However the only non mover was 26111. It just moved from Sep to Oct 2018.
This is bizarre. Also, there are 436 seat pending for the year out of 1466 of which they have taken in 1030.
This means that they took at the rate of 114 invitations each month till now. which in turn implies that in order to reach the pro rata target they have to send invitation for 145 each for next 3 months. Am I thinking right here? Or they are really not bound by rules to fill up all the 1466 invitation?

Secondly, how is the distribution among 261111 vs 261112? I hope they are fair with 261111 as I feel the 26111 code is swamped by 261112 from India.

Regards,
Vick


----------



## outrageous_view

vfernandes83 said:


> I have some pretty doubtful scenario in mind for my invitation based on some Immi website figures.
> 
> In the last Round even the SW codes reached the cut off dates of feb/march 2019. However the only non mover was 26111. It just moved from Sep to Oct 2018.
> This is bizarre. Also, there are 436 seat pending for the year out of 1466 of which they have taken in 1030.
> This means that they took at the rate of 114 invitations each month till now. which in turn implies that in order to reach the pro rata target they have to send invitation for 145 each for next 3 months. Am I thinking right here? Or they are really not bound by rules to fill up all the 1466 invitation?
> 
> Secondly, how is the distribution among 261111 vs 261112? I hope they are fair with 261111 as I feel the 26111 code is swamped by 261112 from India.
> 
> Regards,
> Vick


Best you compare Jan numbers to March numbers.

Jan went from Oct > Feb back to Sep > March back to Oct

The reason why the dates went backwards is cause of re-invites. People who did not accept EOI in Dec invite round were put back in the pool after 60 days for another invite. So in reality there is little to no movement for 75 pointers for 2611* only 80 pointers have reported an invite. There are many non movers, not just 2611* , non-pro rata points have increased as well.

They are not boung by the rules to fill up all invities, in fact the past few years they have never hit the ceiling. 

Both codes are in the same pool so there is no difference in codes, invites will go to whoever who has the highest score from both occupations combined.


----------



## Kuros

vfernandes83 said:


> I have some pretty doubtful scenario in mind for my invitation based on some Immi website figures.
> 
> In the last Round even the SW codes reached the cut off dates of feb/march 2019. However the only non mover was 26111. It just moved from Sep to Oct 2018.
> This is bizarre. Also, there are 436 seat pending for the year out of 1466 of which they have taken in 1030.
> This means that they took at the rate of 114 invitations each month till now. which in turn implies that in order to reach the pro rata target they have to send invitation for 145 each for next 3 months. Am I thinking right here? Or they are really not bound by rules to fill up all the 1466 invitation?
> 
> Secondly, how is the distribution among 261111 vs 261112? I hope they are fair with 261111 as I feel the 26111 code is swamped by 261112 from India.
> 
> Regards,
> Vick


I don't think they'll issue all of those 436 invites left. Most professions have more than 50% of availability until now and others are clearly the demanding and competitive ones, which have fewer spots. However, they don't seem to care and keep increasing competitiveness by not hitting the ceiling for invitations and even, in some cases, reducing the ceiling not to hit it again.

I don't see the point to make qualified people from selected areas to wait more than the average. I believe that this should be more equalitariam.


----------



## SG

fromncr said:


> Hello Guys , please help with your feedback on time taken for EOI success approval currently.
> 
> My total points are 75, with perfect 90 score in english
> 
> I have applied for EOI few days back for ICT BA. What is the minimum waiting time ?? Is it 5 months or less
> 
> Please help with feedback
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


For 190, there's no fixed date for receiving pre-invites.


----------



## SG

vfernandes83 said:


> I have some pretty doubtful scenario in mind for my invitation based on some Immi website figures.
> 
> In the last Round even the SW codes reached the cut off dates of feb/march 2019. However the only non mover was 26111. It just moved from Sep to Oct 2018.
> This is bizarre. Also, there are 436 seat pending for the year out of 1466 of which they have taken in 1030.
> This means that they took at the rate of 114 invitations each month till now. which in turn implies that in order to reach the pro rata target they have to send invitation for 145 each for next 3 months. Am I thinking right here? Or they are really not bound by rules to fill up all the 1466 invitation?
> 
> Secondly, how is the distribution among 261111 vs 261112? I hope they are fair with 261111 as I feel the 26111 code is swamped by 261112 from India.
> 
> Regards,
> Vick


As far as your second question is concerned, both 261111 and 261112 fall under a common pool of 2611**


----------



## SG

outrageous_view said:


> You need to prove you are de facto, please read up online on what the requirement for claiming partner points are. Yes, she will need a skills assesment.





Kuros said:


> How does it work if I want to add my girlfriend? Do I need to prove that we have been in a stable relationship? Does she need a Skills Assessment as well?
> 
> Please, can someone let me know the process and documentation the government will ask me? bank statements from both? Rental agreement and etc.


Hi Kuros,

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...471678-got-my-ita-what-next.html#post14767450


----------



## SG

sunshinegirlhere said:


> Thank you, @outrageous_view and @SG! Your inputs certainly helps.
> 
> I'll have to work on gaining the spouse +5 points before lodging the EOI. Let me see where this will take me!


Good Luck!


----------



## fromncr

SG said:


> For 190, there's no fixed date for receiving pre-invites.


Thanks. Will await the results keeping fingers crossed. Hope we receive some positive news in coming months before July 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

fromncr said:


> Thanks. Will await the results keeping fingers crossed. Hope we receive some positive news in coming months before July
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


April 2019 round is coming soon. With 75 points that you have for 261111 ICT BA, Good Luck. Hope you have also applied for 190 with 75+5 points!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi All,
Ive BE(Electrical) and PGPM(Finance) with 11 Years of Experience as Business Analyst.
What are the chances that i can get a positive assessment from ACS ?
How many years do you think they will deduct for a Non IT graduation degree ?
How difficult is to file RPL ? I have no clue about it. and is it helpful to go that way ?
Also what are the current points tally going on for ICT Business Analyst to get an Invite (both 189 & 190 )..
Really appreciate a response from Group Members.


----------



## Harini227

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi All,
> Ive BE(Electrical) and PGPM(Finance) with 11 Years of Experience as Business Analyst.
> What are the chances that i can get a positive assessment from ACS ?
> How many years do you think they will deduct for a Non IT graduation degree ?
> How difficult is to file RPL ? I have no clue about it. and is it helpful to go that way ?
> Also what are the current points tally going on for ICT Business Analyst to get an Invite (both 189 & 190 )..
> Really appreciate a response from Group Members.


PGPM will not be accessed by ACS. For BE electrical, most likely deduction would be 4yrs but totally at the discretion of ACS (depends on ICT content in the course) 

Until Jan 75 for 189 and 75+5 for 190 were being invited for 2611*. However last couple of rounds for 189 were for only 80 pointers

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi Harini,

Thanks for your response. Please also let me know that should I go for ACS normal assessment or RPL route ?



Harini227 said:


> PGPM will not be accessed by ACS. For BE electrical, most likely deduction would be 4yrs but totally at the discretion of ACS (depends on ICT content in the course)
> 
> Until Jan 75 for 189 and 75+5 for 190 were being invited for 2611*. However last couple of rounds for 189 were for only 80 pointers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

Harini227 said:


> PGPM will not be accessed by ACS. For BE electrical, most likely deduction would be 4yrs but totally at the discretion of ACS (depends on ICT content in the course)
> 
> Until Jan 75 for 189 and 75+5 for 190 were being invited for 2611*. However last couple of rounds for 189 were for only 80 pointers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Until Jan for 75? where did you get that?

Last invited for 75 pointers are October 2018.


----------



## Kuros

Hi Everyone,

Please use this website to insert your case and keep it up-to-date after you receive your EOI since this will help others to plan.

https://myimmitracker.com/en

Btw, I am not the owner of this website but I thought I'd share this with everyone who's been tracking the invitation time


----------



## Harini227

outrageous_view said:


> Until Jan for 75? where did you get that?
> 
> 
> 
> Last invited for 75 pointers are October 2018.


I meant until Jan round, 75 pointers we're being invited. Not the cut off date

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fictional

*Next round inivte*

Hi all, 

I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on Sunday, 5th of April, with a total of 80 points. Do you think it is possible to receive an invite on the 11th of April or do I need to wait till the 11th of May?


----------



## Harini227

fictional said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on Sunday, 5th of April, with a total of 80 points. Do you think it is possible to receive an invite on the 11th of April or do I need to wait till the 11th of May?


Please confirm your ANZSCO code


----------



## fictional

Harini227 said:


> Please confirm your ANZSCO code


Hi Harini227, 

My code is 261111. 

Cheers,
Fictional


----------



## Harini227

fictional said:


> Hi Harini227,
> 
> My code is 261111.
> 
> Cheers,
> Fictional


High chances with 80 points for 189 to get invite in the coming round.


----------



## fictional

Harini227 said:


> High chances with 80 points for 189 to get invite in the coming round.


That's reassuring. Thank you, Harini227.


----------



## fromncr

Harini227 said:


> High chances with 80 points for 189 to get invite in the coming round.


This sounds great. How about same anzsco code with 75 points and eoi filing date as end of March this year ? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227

fromncr said:


> This sounds great. How about same anzsco code with 75 points and eoi filing date as end of March this year ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


75 points for 2611 has moved only till Oct 5th. And both Feb and Mar rounds invites were sent only for 80 pointers. If this trend continues, it might take end of this year to receive an invite,


----------



## fromncr

Harini227 said:


> 75 points for 2611 has moved only till Oct 5th. And both Feb and Mar rounds invites were sent only for 80 pointers. If this trend continues, it might take end of this year to receive an invite,


Thanks for the insights. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

fromncr said:


> Thanks for the insights.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


How about state invite ?? Anyone getting state invite with 75 +5?? 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227

anhad18 said:


> How about state invite ?? Anyone getting state invite with 75 +5??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes NSW and ViC have sent invites for 75+5 in last few months

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NannuJose

Is there any hope for 261111 applicant with 75 points for NSW (70+5ss) in this month. EOI submitted in oct '18.


----------



## SG

NannuJose said:


> Is there any hope for 261111 applicant with 75 points for NSW (70+5ss) in this month. EOI submitted in oct '18.


Hi NannuJose,

People are waiting since April 2018 with 70+5 for 190 NSW. I think you now know how big is the backlog.

If there is any chance of where you can increase your points, you can do that. For example: Spouse Points (if that is applicable to you).


----------



## SG

fromncr said:


> This sounds great. How about same anzsco code with 75 points and eoi filing date as end of March this year ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





Harini227 said:


> 75 points for 2611 has moved only till Oct 5th. And both Feb and Mar rounds invites were sent only for 80 pointers. If this trend continues, it might take end of this year to receive an invite,


Looking at this trend, it's only people who have higher and higher points are getting invited faster for 2611**


----------



## SG

anhad18 said:


> How about state invite ?? Anyone getting state invite with 75 +5??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk





Harini227 said:


> Yes NSW and ViC have sent invites for 75+5 in last few months
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


There are people getting 190 NSW pre-invite with 75+5 for 2611**. Last that I heard was in mid-March.


----------



## Harini227

SG said:


> There are people getting 190 NSW pre-invite with 75+5 for 2611**. Last that I heard was in mid-March.


Yes generally NSW send pre-invites a few days after the 189 invitation round.. So probably end of this week or early next week

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Harini227 said:


> Yes generally NSW send pre-invites a few days after the 189 invitation round.. So probably end of this week or early next week
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Wishing all the best to people who are waiting to receive their 190 pre-invites. Good Luck!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Is the State Invite for VIC same as NSW wrt to Points ? Or do 70+5 have an early chances of getting an invite from VIC than NSW, considering the long backlog..
Does 261111 opens up in ACT as well ?


----------



## SG

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Is the State Invite for VIC same as NSW wrt to Points ? Or do 70+5 have an early chances of getting an invite from VIC than NSW, considering the long backlog..
> Does 261111 opens up in ACT as well ?


190 invites are not same (NSW / VIC are not same). 

For 261111 in ACT, no one can predict whether or not 261111 will open up. Have a check at their occupation list from time to time if there is any update. Also, you may check here in this forum if any updates come up, I am sure people here are ready to help you.


----------



## outrageous_view

NannuJose said:


> Is there any hope for 261111 applicant with 75 points for NSW (70+5ss) in this month. EOI submitted in oct '18.


Only if you have 20 points for english and 10 points for work experience as per current trends.


----------



## fromncr

SG said:


> There are people getting 190 NSW pre-invite with 75+5 for 2611**. Last that I heard was in mid-March.


What was the EOI date for those who got in mid March with 80 points ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

My question was that do people with 70+5 points for VIC are getting invite earlier thn NSW or is it the same? 
What's the difference in the ibatke for both the states?? 


SG said:


> 190 invites are not same (NSW / VIC are not same).
> 
> For 261111 in ACT, no one can predict whether or not 261111 will open up. Have a check at their occupation list from time to time if there is any update. Also, you may check here in this forum if any updates come up, I am sure people here are ready to help you.


----------



## SG

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> My question was that do people with 70+5 points for VIC are getting invite earlier thn NSW or is it the same?
> What's the difference in the ibatke for both the states??


Abhishek, that's an interesting question.
It's been quite several months that we've not seen someone getting the 190 pre-invite for 70+5 for either NSW / VIC for ICT occupation codes. 
What we've noticed people getting 190 pre-invites for 75+5 for ICT occupation codes. 
Last FY, the case was different but as the year passed, no one knows when will 70+5 people get invited for 190 for ICT occupation codes. 
That's a score where people are waiting since April 2018. You can imagine how big is the backlog.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Oh!! This means situation is pretty scary for 70+5 people. 
Doesn't Eng 20 score or Exp. 10 points given any priority in this case? Or the total is considered as a whole for the cutoff. 



SG said:


> Abhishek, that's an interesting question.
> It's been quite several months that we've not seen someone getting the 190 pre-invite for 70+5 for either NSW / VIC for ICT occupation codes.
> What we've noticed people getting 190 pre-invites for 75+5 for ICT occupation codes.
> Last FY, the case was different but as the year passed, no one knows when will 70+5 people get invited for 190 for ICT occupation codes.
> That's a score where people are waiting since April 2018. You can imagine how big is the backlog.


----------



## SG

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Oh!! This means situation is pretty scary for 70+5 people.
> Doesn't Eng 20 score or Exp. 10 points given any priority in this case? Or the total is considered as a whole for the cutoff.


Abhishek, we've seen people with 75+5 receiving 190 pre-invite. 
No one knows when NSW / VIC will start sending 190 pre-invites for 70+5.

There are people who have received invites for PTE 20 with 0 experience points.

Just a question, is there any chance of increasing your points to 75 ? Example: spouse points. Also can you mention your points breakup.


----------



## outrageous_view

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Oh!! This means situation is pretty scary for 70+5 people.
> Doesn't Eng 20 score or Exp. 10 points given any priority in this case? Or the total is considered as a whole for the cutoff.


The trend is 75+5
With 20 eng points and 10 points exp.

Yes, they consider points as well, priority is given to 75+5 with 20 points eng and high work experience.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Best of luck for April round !!!


----------



## SG

outrageous_view said:


> The trend is 75+5
> With 20 eng points and 10 points exp.
> 
> Yes, they consider points as well, priority is given to 75+5 with 20 points eng and high work experience.


There are people with 0 or 5 experience points and 75+5 who have got their invites. So, the statement is 75+5 with 20 points (English) and high work experience is not correct.


----------



## outrageous_view

SG said:


> There are people with 0 or 5 experience points and 75+5 who have got their invites. So, the statement is 75+5 with 20 points (English) and high work experience is not correct.



Where are you getting this? Looking at immitracker almost everyone has at least 5 years work experience and superior English. There has been no invite for 0 year work experience for over a year.


----------



## SG

outrageous_view said:


> Where are you getting this? Looking at immitracker almost everyone has at least 5 years work experience and superior English. There has been no invite for 0 year work experience for over a year.


1. How much percentage of people applying for PR put their cases on ImmiTracker ?

2. ImmiTracker is not official DHA.

3. There are so many other people who don't put their cases there.


----------



## outrageous_view

ReqWell yeah that's true, we don't know everything and every single invite. We can only make judgement and trends based on what we know. nsw is well known for only inviting superior English. It is also very apparent not just from immitracker but from this and other forms rhat low work experience people have not been invited, myself included. There have been a lot of people in this forum who has same points as me and much later Doe but got an invite and I didn't. That was all because they had high work experience. So its a very solid trend and assumption to make. I will be very surprised if there has been any reported invites anywhere for 0 work experience or under 20 points english for recent months.

People are asking for advise if they will get an invite, we can see that almost all current nsw invites THAT WE KNOW Of for this occupation has been for 75+5, superior English and high experience. Sure, theres always still a chance they could get an invite for 0 work experience, nobody can predict the future or know what will happen tomorrow, this is just what we know based on recent trends.


----------



## SG

outrageous_view said:


> ReqWell yeah that's true, we don't know everything and every single invite. We can only make judgement and trends based on what we know. nsw is well known for only inviting superior English. It is also very apparent not just from immitracker but from this and other forms rhat low work experience people have not been invited, myself included. There have been a lot of people in this forum who has same points as me and much later Doe but got an invite and I didn't. That was all because they had high work experience. So its a very solid trend and assumption to make. I will be very surprised if there has been any reported invites anywhere for 0 work experience or under 20 points english for recent months.
> 
> People are asking for advise if they will get an invite, we can see that almost all current nsw invites THAT WE KNOW Of for this occupation has been for 75+5, superior English and high experience. Sure, theres always still a chance they could get an invite for 0 work experience, nobody can predict the future or know what will happen tomorrow, this is just what we know based on recent trends.


Good information put together in one place!


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Anyone received invite today?


----------



## fromncr

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Anyone received invite today?


That's my query as well .. are the 11th April results out ..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

fromncr said:


> That's my query as well .. are the 11th April results out ..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


DHA site is not updated for 11 April results yet.


----------



## Harini227

It takes a month generally to update the results. They don't update immediately. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1

Can anyone please predict if there are any chances for me to get invite for 189 in May round?

EOI: Initially submitted on 09/Dec/2018 with 70 points
EOI Updated on 10/Apr/2019 with 80 points.

If there are less chances, will it help if I apply for 190 as well? My occupation is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

Thank you.


----------



## tinusandy

pawan1 said:


> Can anyone please predict if there are any chances for me to get invite for 189 in May round?
> 
> 
> 
> EOI: Initially submitted on 09/Dec/2018 with 70 points
> 
> EOI Updated on 10/Apr/2019 with 80 points.
> 
> 
> 
> If there are less chances, will it help if I apply for 190 as well? My occupation is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




It is better to apply for 190 as well in addition to 189. Considering current trends, there is high probability that u get invite in may’19, round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1

Thank you tinusandy for the prompt response. Will apply for 190 as well.




tinusandy said:


> It is better to apply for 190 as well in addition to 189. Considering current trends, there is high probability that u get invite in may’19, round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

pawan1 said:


> Can anyone please predict if there are any chances for me to get invite for 189 in May round?
> 
> EOI: Initially submitted on 09/Dec/2018 with 70 points
> EOI Updated on 10/Apr/2019 with 80 points.
> 
> If there are less chances, will it help if I apply for 190 as well? My occupation is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thank you.


No one can predict Invitation / CO contact / Grant.


----------



## vfernandes83

I think the below is the current status unless someone provide April Numbers:

V189	total Seat as of that round 26111	invited till before this round	That round	Remaining
Jan-19 1466 452 204 810
Feb-19 810 656 304 506
Mar-19 506 960 70 436
Apr-19 436 1030 ? ?


----------



## Teju_p20

Hi Experts ,

Need your advise on the following -

1) How much time normally it takes , as per current trend, to get the VIC SC190 pre-invite approved? It says - upto 12 weeks ( that is max. 12 weeks , I guess)

2) I am working in a company that is Melbourne based and I have some /little hope to get Internal transfer to VIC from India. But on the other hand I have NSW approved SC190 invite that is going to expire in skill-select in few days . 

What should I do ? Should I wait for VIC or should I go ahead with NSW SC190 visa?

3) If I get SC190 visa from NSW and then I decide to direct work in Melbourne , how appropriate or inappropriate will it be ?

My understanding is VIC pre-invite will get 2-3 months for approval and then SC190 visa approval from DOHA will take approx 4-5 months . Whether it is logical to wait such a long time, I cannot decide.


----------



## zulfi_rao

*189/190 ICT Business Analyst*

Hello 

I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively in March 2019. I did not receive ITA in April so far, any idea how long I should wait to get an invitation or scores are not enough?

:faint:


----------



## anhad18

zulfi_rao said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively in March 2019. I did not receive ITA in April so far, any idea how long I should wait to get an invitation or scores are not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> :faint:


What is point breakup ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

zulfi_rao said:


> Hello
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively in March 2019. I did not receive ITA in April so far, any idea how long I should wait to get an invitation or scores are not enough?
> 
> :faint:


Backlog for 75 pointers are from 3/10/2018... you are in for a long wait.. potentially 75 points for 2611* is no longer enough.


----------



## Kuros

Any forecast at this stage is just a prevision 

There'll be new spots available in November 2019 with the introduction of regional visas and they will reduce the pressure on the current applicants.

Also, we are still unsure about how the government is going to apply the cut of 30,000 places in SkillSelect. Hopefully, they will cut spots of ceilings that historically are never hit and are artificial. The Federal Government has a ceiling, but they are not obligated to hit this ceiling so it may be just an adjustment to "reality" rather than a real cut on immigration. Remember, we are having elections soon.

Last year, the total invites were over 163,000 EOIs, which is very close to the expected number for the next four years.

We're going to have more details about this only in mid-June or July when the new occupation ceilings are published and the first invitation round from 2019-20 is done and published.


----------



## spicyoxtail

Did anyone get a pre-invite for NSW this month?


----------



## Kuros

It looks like that NSW invitation occurred on both the 16th and the 18th of April. 

Only 75 pointers who had perfect English + many years of experience have been invited.

For those who have got only 1-2 years of Australian experience, you'll need to wait longer than those with overseas' experience. This is particularly not understandable since people who've got Australian experience gain more points for less time and, in fact, are supposed to be more adapted to the Australian market than people who are offshore.

E.g. 3 years of offshore experience gives applicants 5 points while only 1 year of local experience already gives people 5 points. It seems to be another contradiction of what DIBP sets up as priority and what really happens in reality.

Waiting for next month's invitations now...


----------



## Kuros

Does anyone know if I can apply for a reclassification of my skilled occupation with ACS? Is it possible to keep two skills assessment or one will be cancelled?

And at last but not least... is there any implications on the current skills assessment if I apply for this reclassification? Has anyone been successful in gaining a reassessment from Systems Analyst to Analyst Programmer?

Btw, I'll use the same documentation.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Got pre-invite for NSW today
My details:
Points 75 +5
Code 261112 systems analyst 
PTE 20
Experience 8+

Thanks all the folks in this forum especially SG !


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Congrats... Can you tell us what were your time lines?





Hii.vaibhav said:


> Got pre-invite for NSW today
> My details:
> Points 75 +5
> Code 261112 systems analyst
> PTE 20
> Experience 8+
> 
> Thanks all the folks in this forum especially SG !


----------



## Hii.vaibhav

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Congrats... Can you tell us what were your time lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hii.vaibhav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got pre-invite for NSW today
> My details:
> Points 75 +5
> Code 261112 systems analyst
> PTE 20
> Experience 8+
> 
> Thanks all the folks in this forum especially SG !
Click to expand...

Well, I applied on 11th April


----------



## fromncr

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Congrats... Can you tell us what were your time lines?


Congratulations  .. can someone guide in detail what's the next steps after pre invite

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Got pre-invite for NSW today
> My details:
> Points 75 +5
> Code 261112 systems analyst
> PTE 20
> Experience 8+
> 
> Thanks all the folks in this forum especially SG !


Congratulations Vaibhav  Very happy for you 

Thanks a lot Vaibhav for your kind words.


----------



## SG

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> Need your advise on the following -
> 
> 1) How much time normally it takes , as per current trend, to get the VIC SC190 pre-invite approved? It says - upto 12 weeks ( that is max. 12 weeks , I guess)
> 
> 2) I am working in a company that is Melbourne based and I have some /little hope to get Internal transfer to VIC from India. But on the other hand I have NSW approved SC190 invite that is going to expire in skill-select in few days .
> 
> What should I do ? Should I wait for VIC or should I go ahead with NSW SC190 visa?
> 
> 3) If I get SC190 visa from NSW and then I decide to direct work in Melbourne , how appropriate or inappropriate will it be ?
> 
> My understanding is VIC pre-invite will get 2-3 months for approval and then SC190 visa approval from DOHA will take approx 4-5 months . Whether it is logical to wait such a long time, I cannot decide.


Hi Teju,

1. Victoria takes a good time to send the final invite. People I know who have received Victoria final invite after 8 weeks. Now since Victoria has mentioned that it takes 12 weeks, that's true. They take a long time!

2. Since you have 190 NSW final invite already, go ahead with that. You have 60 days to file your visa in ImmiAccount after you receive final invite.

3. Candidates nominated by NSW need to agree to live and work in NSW for at least their first *two years* in Australia while holding this visa.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

No one else can take your decision. Only you can take your decision.


----------



## takemetoaus

*acs assessment for BA Economics*

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone here got a positive ACS assessment (for 261111) having the following:
1. BA in Economics
2. MBA

I'm asking because of the requirement to have at least 33% of courses (in the 3 course) for them to consider the degree as a major, and usually, a degree in economics won't include 33% of the courses they mention in their guidelines for 261111.

Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view

takemetoaus said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone here got a positive ACS assessment (for 261111) having the following:
> 1. BA in Economics
> 2. MBA
> 
> I'm asking because of the requirement to have at least 33% of courses (in the 3 course) for them to consider the degree as a major, and usually, a degree in economics won't include 33% of the courses they mention in their guidelines for 261111.
> 
> Thanks


The rules are clear, if it's not 33% it's not considered an ICT major.


----------



## Kuros

Does anyone know if I can apply for a reclassification of my skilled occupation with ACS? Is it possible to keep two skills assessment or one will be cancelled?

And at last but not least... is there any implications on the current skills assessment if I apply for this reclassification? Has anyone been successful in gaining a reassessment from Systems Analyst to Analyst Programmer?

Btw, I'll use the same documentation.


----------



## Teju_p20

*Invitations issued on 11 April 2019*

Hi All ,

We have bad news . The cut off reached 85 points as per the April round.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## Teju_p20

takemetoaus said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone here got a positive ACS assessment (for 261111) having the following:
> 1. BA in Economics
> 2. MBA
> 
> I'm asking because of the requirement to have at least 33% of courses (in the 3 course) for them to consider the degree as a major, and usually, a degree in economics won't include 33% of the courses they mention in their guidelines for 261111.
> 
> Thanks



Hi There ,

As per my experience , I believe you need to go through RPL route to get positive assessment from ACS.

In a similar case , wherein the applicant was B.com , MBA (IT - Major) plus 2 diploma courses in Computer programming , that applicant was asked by ACS to submit RPL ( Recognition for Prior Learning).

Worst part with RPL is - it will result in deduction of 6 years of your actual experience. Writing RPL is tiresome and painful too.

I would suggest , if possible , enquire with ACS directly.


----------



## anhad18

Teju_p20 said:


> Hi There ,
> 
> As per my experience , I believe you need to go through RPL route to get positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> In a similar case , wherein the applicant was B.com , MBA (IT - Major) plus 2 diploma courses in Computer programming , that applicant was asked by ACS to submit RPL ( Recognition for Prior Learning).
> 
> Worst part with RPL is - it will result in deduction of 6 years of your actual experience. Writing RPL is tiresome and painful too.
> 
> I would suggest , if possible , enquire with ACS directly.


Hi , all 

We have a whts app group for 2611 ICT BA ppl waiting for invite , please send me your number in my personal mailbox if someone interested.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spte

I am new here. I have 70/75 points. what would be your suggestions?


----------



## outrageous_view

spte said:


> I am new here. I have 70/75 points. what would be your suggestions?


Increase it to 85/90 lol


----------



## spte

That’s funny , I wish it was that easy to increase my points , anyways thanks


----------



## spte

Hey, do you have any whatapp group where there are 70/75 pointers like me for 2611.


----------



## anhad18

Yes we have whats app group for all ICT business analyst 2611 with 70 75 80 points waiting for invite , please inbox me your number to get you added 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spte

anhad18 said:


> Yes we have whats app group for all ICT business analyst 2611 with 70 75 80 points waiting for invite , please inbox me your number to get you added
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## Abhilash83

How do i send you a private message to get added to the whatsapp group for ICT BA?
I would have 75 points excl SS starting 1st June 2019


----------



## Abhilash83

Do you mean that for 189 , 75 points is not enough ?
or 
for 190 ? (NSW)


----------



## anhad18

Abhilash83 said:


> How do i send you a private message to get added to the whatsapp group for ICT BA?
> I would have 75 points excl SS starting 1st June 2019


Yes please send me your number in private msg

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalyasin248

*261111 - Business Analyst*

Hi All,

Below is my Breakup:

Age: 25
Experience: 10
Education: 15(ICT Major)
English:20 (L87,R89, S90, W88)

Total 70 Points in 189 & 75 Points in 190, please advise what are my chances to get a NSW Nomination and how soon?


----------



## bilalyasin248

Message can't be sent to a new member, it can be sent only to active members.


----------



## lv.onlythebrave

Hi, how can i add to whatsapp group, i dont have pm rights yet


----------



## outrageous_view

bilalyasin248 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my Breakup:
> 
> Age: 25
> Experience: 10
> Education: 15(ICT Major)
> English:20 (L87,R89, S90, W88)
> 
> Total 70 Points in 189 & 75 Points in 190, please advise what are my chances to get a NSW Nomination and how soon?


Unlikely based on current trends.

189 for last round the cut off was 85. You'd need at least 75 to stand a chance, even 75 are moving really slowly.

190 NSW have only been inviting 75+5 points.


----------



## bilalyasin248

outrageous_view said:


> Unlikely based on current trends.
> 
> 189 for last round the cut off was 85. You'd need at least 75 to stand a chance, even 75 are moving really slowly.
> 
> 190 NSW have only been inviting 75+5 points.


3 Months wait Time?


----------



## outrageous_view

bilalyasin248 said:


> 3 Months wait Time?


I meant you are unlikely to ever get an invite. As I said, for 189 you need at least 75 to at least have a chance and NSW only invites 75+5.


----------



## dostabhi

How do i send you a PM. I have submitted EOI under 26111 with 70/75 points.


----------



## Waqas Ahmed

anhad18 said:


> Hi , all
> 
> We have a whts app group for 2611 ICT BA ppl waiting for invite , please send me your number in my personal mailbox if someone interested.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
pleaase, Thanks.


----------



## MC021081

anhad18 said:


> Hi , all
> 
> We have a whts app group for 2611 ICT BA ppl waiting for invite , please send me your number in my personal mailbox if someone interested.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hello, Can you add me to the whatsapp group please? I have applied under ICT Business Analyst code.
75 points for 189 
80 points for 190
On 29 June, I will have 8 years of experience. Hence the points should increase by 5 for each category.


----------



## MC021081

anhad18 said:


> Yes we have whats app group for all ICT business analyst 2611 with 70 75 80 points waiting for invite , please inbox me your number to get you added
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Please add me +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
ICT Business Analyst
189- 75 points
190- 80 points
EOI created 14 May 2019


----------



## hannibalthegr8

those are updates from 2014. 

Getting invites with 60 points is next to impossible.. 



nicemathan said:


> As per the skillselect portal they say:
> 
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 14 July 2014 invitation roun​d
> 
> Code - 2611
> Description	- ICT BAs & SAs
> Points score	- 65
> Visa date of effect - 2014-06-21 12.01am
> 
> What does these mean, pls ?


----------



## FFacs

hannibalthegr8 said:


> those are updates from 2014.
> 
> Getting invites with 60 points is next to impossible..


And that was a post from 2014....


----------



## mailto2contact

anhad18 said:


> Yes we have whats app group for all ICT business analyst 2611 with 70 75 80 points waiting for invite , please inbox me your number to get you added
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi anhad, 
I had sent you my number to add me tobthe group. It would be very kind of you if you could add me to the group. I have lodged 189 with 70 points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

mailto2contact said:


> Hi anhad,
> I had sent you my number to add me tobthe group. It would be very kind of you if you could add me to the group. I have lodged 189 with 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi ,

I have not received your number , can you send me in personal inbox.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailto2contact

It is not allowing me to send PM, may be I am a new member, that could be the reason

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rejoicefarisai

@Anhad18
I would like to be added to the 261111 whatsapp group but looks like i have no rights to pvt you. Can you maybe try to pvt me and see if i can reply with my numbers


----------



## anhad18

rejoicefarisai said:


> @Anhad18
> 
> I would like to be added to the 261111 whatsapp group but looks like i have no rights to pvt you. Can you maybe try to pvt me and see if i can reply with my numbers


I have tried , even I cant PM you, increase your activities here and then you will be able to PM

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## prandood

@anhad

I PM'd you my watsapp number. Please add. ICT BA with 80 waiting for 190 NSW grant.


----------



## sambaner

Folks,
I am applying for 261111 ICT Business Analyst. I have some questions to all. Would be thankful if any of you can help 

1. I have an MBA and a BTech in IT. My BTech was assessed by ACS as AQF equivalent ICT Major. But the MBA wasn't assessed as ICT degree. Now, when I am submitting my EOI, should I mention only my BTech or both BTech (ACS-assessed) and MBA (Not ACS-accessed)? Please also note that if I include my MBA, the system is taking the MBA as my highest qualification, which is true, but at the same time, it wasn't assessed by ACS.

2. For 190 Visa, on the page where I have select the state, there is another question asking whether or not I am prepared to live outside non-capital Australian city. Should I mention "Yes" here? Would a "Yes" compel me to take up work outside major cities?

3. Along side the Passport number, there is a drop down date field that asks to input Issue date or Expiry date of passport. I have included the expiry date there, with an assumption that expiry is what matters most for future visa processing. Any other thoughts?

4. Last and most important, ACS assessed my work exp to be relevant after January 2012. Now, I started a new job in December 2011 and was with that company for 3 years. So, technically, 2 years and 10 month of that job was assessed as relevant. When I add the work experience in skill select, how do I chose the dates for that job and tick the "Is this employment related to nominated occupation" question, since part of the job was before the ACS relevant date and part of it was after the relevant date?

Thanks a ton, in advance!


----------



## NP1980

Dear Members,

Could you please let me know for how long English scores are valid for main applicant and spouse for Australian 189 and 190 applications.

My Spouse has IELTS score with exam result date as 21/07/2017

I have PTE result report date as 25/09/2017

Do we need to write english exam again ? Skill Select asks "if English exam scores are within last 3 years" where as "PTE says results are valid for only 2 years".

I am confused because of contradicting statement by Skill select and PTE . can someone please guide me.

Regards,
NP


----------



## Kuros

NP1980 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Could you please let me know for how long English scores are valid for main applicant and spouse for Australian 189 and 190 applications.
> 
> My Spouse has IELTS score with exam result date as 21/07/2017
> 
> I have PTE result report date as 25/09/2017
> 
> Do we need to write english exam again ? Skill Select asks "if English exam scores are within last 3 years" where as "PTE says results are valid for only 2 years".
> 
> I am confused because of contradicting statement by Skill select and PTE . can someone please guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> NP


DHA is going to accept both results if they are less than 3 years old. For PTE and IELTS and their own single purpose of English assessment, the certificate is valid for 2 years only.

DHA will contact IELTS and PTE to verify your English certificates if they are more than 2 years, but less than three years old. For all other purposes, they are no longer valid nor appear on the vendor's websites.

Depending on your EOI points, it might be worth to redo both, but you'll have to calculate the expiry dates and potential invitation dates.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mailto2contact

Invites cannot be predicted by anyone as they do not have any set criteria for invite (except high points). You can register with immi tracker and get your case analyzed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MR7

*Need*

Hello All

My Profile 

B.E (Mechanical) 2011
PGDIM (~MBA) 2014 

I have 5 yrs of experience as a Business Analyst in a IT services company 

My role involves offering Supply Chain (Technology consulting) services to clients in the Mfg industry

Does my profile suit for the ICT BA skilled occupation?

I do not have a ICT Major or Minor and want to know how my experience would be assessed (+ve or -ve) and If positive how many points can I expect to be added?

Thanks in advance


----------



## becca91

*State Preference*

Hi guys,

When creating EOI for 190. Is it better to indicate specific state or is it okay to put 'Any State' if I really don't have a preference?

Becca


----------



## NP1980

Kuros said:


> DHA is going to accept both results if they are less than 3 years old. For PTE and IELTS and their own single purpose of English assessment, the certificate is valid for 2 years only.
> 
> DHA will contact IELTS and PTE to verify your English certificates if they are more than 2 years, but less than three years old. For all other purposes, they are no longer valid nor appear on the vendor's websites.
> 
> Depending on your EOI points, it might be worth to redo both, but you'll have to calculate the expiry dates and potential invitation dates.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Kudos. This really helps. 

My 189 score is 75 (for ICT Business Analyst) and DOE is 20th Nov 2019. Any idea about the potential invitation month?


----------



## outrageous_view

NP1980 said:


> Thanks Kudos. This really helps.
> 
> My 189 score is 75 (for ICT Business Analyst) and DOE is 20th Nov 2019. Any idea about the potential invitation month?


According to ISCAH, 75 points is not enough for an invite for BAs.


----------



## lv.onlythebrave

Hi Everyone

I recently submitted EOI with 70 points in 26111 (ICT BA)

Since ACS deducted 4 years for my assessment of Btech degree, I complete total 8+ years experience in Dec 16, 2019 and would get additional 5 points.

What are chances of getting invite in such situation?

Thanks


----------



## mailgrvc

lv.onlythebrave said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I recently submitted EOI with 70 points in 26111 (ICT BA)
> 
> Since ACS deducted 4 years for my assessment of Btech degree, I complete total 8+ years experience in Dec 16, 2019 and would get additional 5 points.
> 
> What are chances of getting invite in such situation?
> 
> Thanks


Nobody can predict the invites but chances are slim even with 75 points. With 70, you may forget about any invites at all. Try and see if you are okay with 489 visa. That may fetch you an invite even with 70 points once states open 489.

Another thing to note is the upcoming point system in November. Check if you have any option to gain extra points if you are a bachelor or with a spouse.


----------



## SG

lv.onlythebrave said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I recently submitted EOI with 70 points in 26111 (ICT BA)
> 
> Since ACS deducted 4 years for my assessment of Btech degree, I complete total 8+ years experience in Dec 16, 2019 and would get additional 5 points.
> 
> What are chances of getting invite in such situation?
> 
> Thanks


Hi lv.onlythebrave,

There's a huge backlog when it comes to 70+5. People are waiting since April 2018.


----------



## lv.onlythebrave

Thanks. So there is little hope for even 190 with 75+5 state points (possibly in dec if nothing changes)?
Yes, probably will get 10 under new system since i am single, but so will most ppl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Anyone got NSW invite today ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Marple1102

lv.onlythebrave said:


> Thanks. So there is little hope for even 190 with 75+5 state points (possibly in dec if nothing changes)?
> Yes, probably will get 10 under new system since i am single, but so will most ppl!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, according to ISCAH, it will only be about 34%. I know that seems like a lot, but it's a lot better than 50% or more!


----------



## cuongvh3

Hello everyone,

I submitted my 189 & 190 EOIs on 21-Jun-2019 with the following details. Do you think I will get invite(s) by Dec 2019? Thank you.

189 Points Breakdown: 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75
190 Points Breakdown: 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter + 5 (state sponsorship) = 80 (VIC)

My occupation: Systems Analyst - 261112
My partner's occupation: Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## Suganyakr

Hi All,

I am new here, just wanted to what is the possible date I could get invite.Its been 8 months with no progress
*
EOI for 189 submitted on 29-Oct-2018* ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)

Points breakdown:

25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75

Status in skill select is still submitted.

Can someone please help to add me in the whatsapp group. Your help is much appreciated


----------



## anhad18

Suganyakr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here, just wanted to what is the possible date I could get invite.Its been 8 months with no progress
> *
> EOI for 189 submitted on 29-Oct-2018* ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75
> 
> Status in skill select is still submitted.
> 
> Can someone please help to add me in the whatsapp group. Your help is much appreciated


Have you applied 190 state nomination ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Suganyakr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here, just wanted to what is the possible date I could get invite.Its been 8 months with no progress
> *
> EOI for 189 submitted on 29-Oct-2018* ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75
> 
> Status in skill select is still submitted.
> 
> Can someone please help to add me in the whatsapp group. Your help is much appreciated


Wait for the July round results

It will be quite clear where you stand

Cheers


----------



## Suganyakr

anhad18 said:


> Have you applied 190 state nomination ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi Anhad18,

Nope I have not applied for 190. I thought with 75 points there is more opportunity to get invite early. But last couple of months invite rounds looks worrying 

Anyone applied in OCt 2018 with 75 points (189) got the invite ?


----------



## Suganyakr

NB said:


> Wait for the July round results
> 
> It will be quite clear where you stand
> 
> Cheers



Thanks, I am waiting for the same too. Based on July's round outcome planning to lodge 190 for NSW


----------



## Suganyakr

Hi, Can anyone help to add me in the WhatsApp group please. Much appreciated.

You can PM me , I can give my number. Can't place my number here. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Suganyakr said:


> Hi, Can anyone help to add me in the WhatsApp group please. Much appreciated.
> 
> You can PM me , I can give my number. Can't place my number here. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Actually cant PM you as well, its getting blocked.

Once you become active member here , then you can Pm and will able to receive PM

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Suganyakr

anhad18 said:


> Actually cant PM you as well, its getting blocked.
> 
> Once you become active member here , then you can Pm and will able to receive PM
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks anhad18.. will be an active member since now 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## emanith

Hi Everyone, 

Apologies for posting here, just thought i`d ask if there is any separate page for people who have filed ACS skill assessment for ICT Business/System Analyst 261111 and 261112.

I have filed ACS Skill assessment 2 weeks ago.

Thank you in advance for your enlightenment.


----------



## Suganyakr

emanith said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies for posting here, just thought i`d ask if there is any separate page for people who have filed ACS skill assessment for ICT Business/System Analyst 261111 and 261112.
> 
> I have filed ACS Skill assessment 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your enlightenment.


Hi,

Please wait patiently until 4 -6 weeks, sometimes it takes 8 weeks also.

What is the current status BTW? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanth.pisipati

*Whatsapp group Number*



theillusionist said:


> Hi Jayman,
> 
> Are you part of the 261111 BA/SA whatsapp group?


Can you Please share the link where I can join whatsapp or is it Ok if I share my number to get added to 261111 group?


-thanks,
Srikanth P


----------



## mailgrvc

Are there any hopes for 189 on 80 points and 190 on 80+5?


----------



## Kuros

mailgrvc said:


> Are there any hopes for 189 on 80 points and 190 on 80+5?


Yes, you've got a chance if you've got at least 75 points for 189. However, it'll be a long wait since there's a long queue dating back to October 2018.

If you've got 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190, chances are that you'll be invited within the next 3 months.


----------



## Kuros

Did anyone with 75 or 80 points got invited today?


----------



## Pratyush2

Kuros said:


> Did anyone with 75 or 80 points got invited today?


I've got 80 + 5 points for 261112 code and submitted my EOI on 1st July. Unfortunately no luck today. It seems only people with 85 points for 189 have been invited.

Does anyone know on what date the invitations for 190 applications are sent? Is it on 11th of every month or some other date for different states?


----------



## Mishiboy

Hi guys, regarding the 10 extra points that we get for being single. Would these be added automatically to my EOI or do we have to claim. If we have to claim, what is the right procedure to do so without effecting the EOI submission date. 
Thanks


----------



## np1981

*Advice required...*

Hello everyone...I am going to start my ACS assessment and I got 75 points(without any State nomination) when I checked the points for 261111-ICT Business Analyst. 

Do I stand a chance to get the invite in future if I proceed with my application?

Also I would like to know if I can do the whole processing my own or is it better to go to an Immigration Consultant? 

Any idea when NSW will start to accept nomination applications?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kuros

np1981 said:


> Hello everyone...I am going to start my ACS assessment and I got 75 points(without any State nomination) when I checked the points for 261111-ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Do I stand a chance to get the invite in future if I proceed with my application?
> 
> Also I would like to know if I can do the whole processing my own or is it better to go to an Immigration Consultant?
> 
> Any idea when NSW will start to accept nomination applications?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


No-one knows exactly whether 75 pointers will ever get invited by either DHA and NSW. At this stage, the waiting list for 75 pointers dates back to October 2018.

Australia is making it hard for migrants to come here. It's becoming a "punitive migration" since they keep asking for more and more.


----------



## np1981

Kuros said:


> No-one knows exactly whether 75 pointers will ever get invited by either DHA and NSW. At this stage, the waiting list for 75 pointers dates back to October 2018.
> 
> Australia is making it hard for migrants to come here. It's becoming a "punitive migration" since they keep asking for more and more.



Thank you for the response.

Can anybody advise if I can do the whole processing my own or is it better to go to an Immigration Consultant?


----------



## outrageous_view

np1981 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> Can anybody advise if I can do the whole processing my own or is it better to go to an Immigration Consultant?


Its up to you if you'd rather put in the time and effort to do the research and handle all your applications or you'd rather pay someone to do it and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## bhowalamit

anhad18 said:


> Actually cant PM you as well, its getting blocked.
> 
> Once you become active member here , then you can Pm and will able to receive PM
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi anhad18,
Can you add me to the whatsapp group. Below are my timelines.
EoI: 13th Jun 2017
ANZCO: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
189: 75 pts
190 (NSW): 80 pts
PTE: 20 pts
NSW Experience: 3+ years


----------



## Rbk

Can I be added to ICT-BA whatsapp grp please


----------



## Varun_arora001

Varun_arora001 said:


> Please add me in ICT BA Whatsapp group.. I have applied for ACS. PTE 79 plus in all section..


----------



## Kuros

Does anyone know if NSW is inviting 80 pointers without experience?

I ask because I've seen a couple of 75 pointers with years of experience being invited before 80 pointers.

Have a look at this: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Strange times.


----------



## Kuros

Has anyone tried to get a second skills assessment from ACS with success? Does this affect the first skills assessment? Is there any implication on the visa in possessing two?

I believe that my profile is closely related to another ANZCO and this may help me out.


----------



## champion840

Kuros said:


> Has anyone tried to get a second skills assessment from ACS with success? Does this affect the first skills assessment? Is there any implication on the visa in possessing two?
> 
> I believe that my profile is closely related to another ANZCO and this may help me out.


Samse result u will only waste 500$ and a month

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Rbk said:


> Can I be added to ICT-BA whatsapp grp please


I am un able to IM you , you need to reply few more post to become eligible to receive IM message

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Kuros said:


> Has anyone tried to get a second skills assessment from ACS with success? Does this affect the first skills assessment? Is there any implication on the visa in possessing two?
> 
> I believe that my profile is closely related to another ANZCO and this may help me out.


No benefit

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwaves

Hi Folks
is there any whtsapp group for 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking ?


----------



## bhowalamit

Guys,
Anyone waiting for 190 pre-invite? Are you eligible for 2019-20 nominations? (Additional Criteria)


----------



## bhowalamit

anhad18 said:


> I am un able to IM you , you need to reply few more post to become eligible to receive IM message
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


have you created the group? Please consider me as well.


----------



## Kuros

Waiting for the next 2 rounds will be exciting.

Hopefully, we've got more chances now with mandatory Australian experience 

I've been waiting since March 2019.

____________________________________________
ANZCO: 261112 Systems Analyst
EOI: 14th March 2019
189: 75pts
190: 80pts (NSW) 
PTE: 20pts
Australian Exp: 1+ years in Sydney (NSW)
Overseas Exp: None


----------



## outrageous_view

Kuros said:


> Waiting for the next 2 rounds will be exciting.
> 
> Hopefully, we've got more chances now with mandatory Australian experience
> 
> I've been waiting since March 2019.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ANZCO: 261112 Systems Analyst
> EOI: 14th March 2019
> 189: 75pts
> 190: 80pts (NSW)
> PTE: 20pts
> Australian Exp: 1+ years in Sydney (NSW)
> Overseas Exp: None


Where did you hear about this mandatory australian experience?


----------



## spicyoxtail

outrageous_view said:


> Where did you hear about this mandatory australian experience?


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions 

"What is the additional requirement for certain occupations?
The additional requirement is to be currently living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation."


----------



## outrageous_view

spicyoxtail said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> "What is the additional requirement for certain occupations?
> The additional requirement is to be currently living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation."


Thats only for NSW nominations though not for everywhere else.


----------



## SG

Kuros said:


> Has anyone tried to get a second skills assessment from ACS with success? Does this affect the first skills assessment? Is there any implication on the visa in possessing two?
> 
> I believe that my profile is closely related to another ANZCO and this may help me out.


1. Yes, you can do ACS skills assessment as many times you wish to!!!

2. No, it doesn't affect the first skills assessment.

3. No

4. If you wish to go ahead and get your ACS skills assessment done, get it done.

Good Luck Kuros!!!


----------



## sambaner

spicyoxtail said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> 
> 
> "What is the additional requirement for certain occupations?
> 
> The additional requirement is to be currently living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation."



Does anyone know which occupation codes does this new criteria apply to? Where is this articulated, if you guys know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3

Hi everyone,

As per occupation ceilings 2019/2020 FY compared to the same 2018/2019, 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts witnesses a 2nd largest increase (rise of 76%, from 1,466 last year to 2,587 this year) in view of dramatic decrease in total quota of 189 (43k to 18k). Does this mean applicants of this occupation group with 75 points stand a chance of getting invites in coming months.
What do you guys think?
Here is the top 5 occupations based on % increase.
Occu |18-19 |19-20 |Increa	|% Inc |Description
2334 | 300 |1,000	| 700	|333% |Electronics Engineers*
2611 |1,466 | 2,587 |1,121	|176% |ICT BA & SA*
2321 |1,251 |2,171 | 920	|174% |Architects & Landscape Arc
4523 |2,701 |4,071 |1,370	|151% |Sports Coaches..
3941 |1,421 |2,112 | 691	|149% |Cabinetmakers

I know invites somehow cannot be predicted  Just want to know your opinion.


----------



## mailpgarg

cuongvh3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As per occupation ceilings 2019/2020 FY compared to the same 2018/2019, 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts witnesses a 2nd largest increase (rise of 76%, from 1,466 last year to 2,587 this year) in view of dramatic decrease in total quota of 189 (43k to 18k). Does this mean applicants of this occupation group with 75 points stand a chance of getting invites in coming months.
> What do you guys think?
> Here is the top 5 occupations based on % increase.
> Occu |18-19 |19-20 |Increa	|% Inc |Description
> 2334 | 300 |1,000	| 700	|333% |Electronics Engineers*
> 2611 |1,466 | 2,587 |1,121	|176% |ICT BA & SA*
> 2321 |1,251 |2,171 | 920	|174% |Architects & Landscape Arc
> 4523 |2,701 |4,071 |1,370	|151% |Sports Coaches..
> 3941 |1,421 |2,112 | 691	|149% |Cabinetmakers
> 
> I know invites somehow cannot be predicted  Just want to know your opinion.


I see that OC limit has been increased in many occupations despite an overall reduction in 189 numbers.

80 pointers till 12/04/2019 11:53pm[11th July 2019 invite] have been cleared and 75 pointers till 9/10/2019 5:07 pm [10th Mar 2019 invite - 9/10/2019 date seems wrong considering 10th Mar 2019 invitation date ]. I believe that cut-off will drop to 75 points in the next round but don't know how many 75 pointers EOI would be pending. Next round will give a better picture for 75 pointers if the cut-off falls to 75 points.

I am an offshore applicant for 261111. In which states I can apply for state nomination apart from VIC?


----------



## Kuros

Does anyone know the approximate dates NSW issued invites for BA/SA in June 2019?

I haven't seen anyone claiming to have been invited neither here nor in other groups as well as in ImmiTracker.

Please advise.


----------



## shalumani

I was about to post the same. Anyone with 261111 code gotten any invites?


----------



## outrageous_view

for 189 only 80 points have received an invite for months.

There have been a few BAs reporting invites from NSW in the NSW invites thread before but most of them had a lot of years of work experience, which seems to be what NSW prioritises.


----------



## shalumani

outrageous_view said:


> for 189 only 80 points have received an invite for months.
> 
> There have been a few BAs reporting invites from NSW in the NSW invites thread before but most of them had a lot of years of work experience, which seems to be what NSW prioritises.


 ok. Makes sense then. I probably should check that thread too. Thanks.


----------



## cuongvh3

mailpgarg said:


> I see that OC limit has been increased in many occupations despite an overall reduction in 189 numbers.
> 
> 80 pointers till 12/04/2019 11:53pm[11th July 2019 invite] have been cleared and 75 pointers till 9/10/2019 5:07 pm [10th Mar 2019 invite - 9/10/2019 date seems wrong considering 10th Mar 2019 invitation date ]. I believe that cut-off will drop to 75 points in the next round but don't know how many 75 pointers EOI would be pending. Next round will give a better picture for 75 pointers if the cut-off falls to 75 points.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant for 261111. In which states I can apply for state nomination apart from VIC?


Ceiling of many occupations decreased as well, e.g. Accountants decreased from 3,753 (year 18/19) to 2,746 (year 19/20).

As for 189, yes next round could fall to 75 points for 261111 and the backlog of 75 pointers is huge, from Sep 2018 I guess?

As for 190, I suppose 261111 applicants can apply only to VIC now. NSW has added an additional requirement for 2611 which is "is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.", meaning that it's impossible for most offshore applicants.


----------



## turbocharged

cuongvh3 said:


> Ceiling of many occupations decreased as well, e.g. Accountants decreased from 3,753 (year 18/19) to 2,746 (year 19/20).
> 
> 
> 
> As for 189, yes next round could fall to 75 points for 261111 and the backlog of 75 pointers is huge, from Sep 2018 I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> As for 190, I suppose 261111 applicants can apply only to VIC now. NSW has added an additional requirement for 2611 which is "is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.", meaning that it's impossible for most offshore applicants.




I think the reduction in cutoff points would also depend on the backlog of 80 pointers between April and August. 
85 pointers’ backlog seems to have been cleared till the July round (based on a post by a member who had created his EOI a few days before the round).

As per the revised Iscah estimates, 80 pointers with the DOE of 11th July will be invited only in November. Not sure if they’ve factored the change in OC though.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyoxtail

Did anyone get a pre-invite for NSW?


----------



## cuongvh3

spicyoxtail said:


> Did anyone get a pre-invite for NSW?


I have heard some received NSW pre-invite today, I don't know their point structure and other details though.


----------



## Kuros

cuongvh3 said:


> I have heard some received NSW pre-invite today, I don't know their point structure and other details though.


Yes, it was a very small round.

I hope that the next one will be better.


----------



## mailpgarg

Kuros said:


> Yes, it was a very small round.
> 
> I hope that the next one will be better.


Is there any update on the VIC state nomination for 261111?


----------



## outrageous_view

mailpgarg said:


> Is there any update on the VIC state nomination for 261111?


No official data but from the sounds of it VIC doesn't invite many BAs, NSW used to invite a lot but now they've changed the requirement to having to live to NSW for 1 year.


----------



## Kuros

outrageous_view said:


> No official data but from the sounds of it VIC doesn't invite many BAs, NSW used to invite a lot but now they've changed the requirement to having to live to NSW for 1 year.



Have you still been waiting for an invitation since 2018 for 189/190?


----------



## anhad18

Anyone awaiting QLD 190 invite ??? Any idea when they will send invite ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

Kuros said:


> Have you still been waiting for an invitation since 2018 for 189/190?


Yes, theres almost no chance for 75 pointers anymore for 2611 and you won't be able to get Victoria nomination for BA unless you have 5+ years experience.


----------



## spicyoxtail

outrageous_view said:


> Yes, theres almost no chance for 75 pointers anymore for 2611 and you won't be able to get Victoria nomination for BA unless you have 5+ years experience.


Hypothetically, if we get 2 rounds of 2000+ invites like what happened last year, do you think the 75 point queue will start moving?


----------



## Kuros

outrageous_view said:


> Yes, theres almost no chance for 75 pointers anymore for 2611 and you won't be able to get Victoria nomination for BA unless you have 5+ years experience.


You've got a chance since all 75 pointers prior to October 2018 have already been invited.

The new immigration system is still to be implemented in November and considering the next two rounds will be around 1000 invites each, the likelihood for a reduction in the points cut off to 75 is high and you will probably be one of the first ones to be invited :fingerscrossed:

Let's not forget that our occupation ceiling has increased significantly as well and more invites are expected.

Is your experience from NSW? Is there any other alternative for 190 or 489 for us who've got local experience?


----------



## outrageous_view

spicyoxtail said:


> Hypothetically, if we get 2 rounds of 2000+ invites like what happened last year, do you think the 75 point queue will start moving?


Every year the point average slightly increases... so I'm hopeful but not confident about it.


----------



## outrageous_view

Kuros said:


> You've got a chance since all 75 pointers prior to October 2018 have already been invited.
> 
> The new immigration system is still to be implemented in November and considering the next two rounds will be around 1000 invites each, the likelihood for a reduction in the points cut off to 75 is high and you will probably be one of the first ones to be invited :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Let's not forget that our occupation ceiling has increased significantly as well and more invites are expected.
> 
> Is your experience from NSW? Is there any other alternative for 190 or 489 for us who've got local experience?


Yeah, I'm single so I'm hoping that will give me an advantage for the november round.

My work experience is in Vic right now. 

NSW and VIC are the main states that invites for 190 BA. NSW seems to invite a lot more than VIC but NSW requires 1+ year living in NSW and VIC requires 5+ years experience.


----------



## Kuros

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah, I'm single so I'm hoping that will give me an advantage for the november round.
> 
> My work experience is in Vic right now.
> 
> NSW and VIC are the main states that invites for 190 BA. NSW seems to invite a lot more than VIC but NSW requires 1+ year living in NSW and VIC requires 5+ years experience.


Wow you are dependant of 189 then. I still have chances to be invited by NSW since I've got NSW experience of more than 1 year.


----------



## Kuros

Has anyone got invited today for 189?


----------



## brainwaves

Kuros said:


> Has anyone got invited today for 189?



Not a single ICT BA/SA reported any.


----------



## joey78

outrageous_view said:


> Yes, theres almost no chance for 75 pointers anymore for 2611 and you won't be able to get Victoria nomination for BA unless you have 5+ years experience.


MY EOI was lodged on 15 April 2019 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst

189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points with state nomination
489 - 75 points with state nomination

After the recent ruling it looks like invites for 190 will be handed out only to applicants who have lived in NSW for a year. Which means I don't qualify, correct ?

Is there any chance I could get an invite for a 489 ?


----------



## Kuros

joey78 said:


> MY EOI was lodged on 15 April 2019 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points with state nomination
> 489 - 75 points with state nomination
> 
> After the recent ruling it looks like invites for 190 will be handed out only to applicants who have lived in NSW for a year. Which means I don't qualify, correct ?
> 
> Is there any chance I could get an invite for a 489 ?


It depends on the occupation and if it has any additional criteria.

In fact, applicants are all in limbo since Australia changes migration rules abruptaly nearly every year.


----------



## brainwaves

Any official news on invites


----------



## Kuros

Can I apply for 189 visa if I hold a 489 visa (either approved or under approval)?


----------



## anhad18

Kuros said:


> Can I apply for 189 visa if I hold a 489 visa (either approved or under approval)?


No 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailpgarg

brainwaves said:


> Any official news on invites


I find only one person on myimmitracker who has indicated an invite in 11th Aug round. Officially, it will be out by 22nd Aug on DHA.


----------



## NB

Kuros said:


> Can I apply for 189 visa if I hold a 489 visa (either approved or under approval)?


Of course you can apply

Cheers


----------



## Kuros

NB said:


> Of course you can apply
> 
> Cheers


Wow you've completed all your process within 1 year only? How many points did you have and under what occupation please?


----------



## Abhilash83

outrageous_view said:


> Yes, theres almost no chance for 75 pointers anymore for 2611 and you won't be able to get Victoria nomination for BA unless you have 5+ years experience.


is this 5+ years requirement in Vic ?? just like NSW requirement of 1 year .


----------



## anhad18

Abhilash83 said:


> is this 5+ years requirement in Vic ?? just like NSW requirement of 1 year .


We have seen ppl with 75 +5 getting VIC invite 2 months back , yes 5 yrs exp in mandatory

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhilash83

anhad18 said:


> We have seen ppl with 75 +5 getting VIC invite 2 months back , yes 5 yrs exp in mandatory
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hello Anhad,

What i meant was, is this requirement of 5 years of work experience is specifically in Victoria or could be anywhere ?


----------



## anhad18

Abhilash83 said:


> Hello Anhad,
> 
> 
> 
> What i meant was, is this requirement of 5 years of work experience is specifically in Victoria or could be anywhere ?


Its in VIC and QLD

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shalumani

Hey all. I submitted EOI with 70 points in Jan for 189 and 190 both. Updated 5 points for completing 1 year in NSW in August which now makes it 75 for federal and 80 for state. Question: Any one with code 231111 received any invites with these points lately or are we still waiting?


----------



## Kuros

shalumani said:


> Hey all. I submitted EOI with 70 points in Jan for 189 and 190 both. Updated 5 points for completing 1 year in NSW in August which now makes it 75 for federal and 80 for state. Question: Any one with code 231111 received any invites with these points lately or are we still waiting?


This group is for SA/BA. Looks like this code is for Airplane Pilots.


----------



## Itsavi

Launched EOI last month 12 September under ICT BA 261111 with 75 + 5 points Apllied 189 and 190 NSW . Joining this group to share the journey


----------



## Cubiscus

Good luck everyone. I went through this journey and am now applying for citizenship, its worth the effort to live here.


----------



## minhnaht

Dear all,

anyone with 80 points got invited this round (11-Oct) for visa 189?
And anyone got invited with 190? Plz share so I have motivation. Thanks a lot.


----------



## anhad18

minhnaht said:


> Dear all,
> 
> anyone with 80 points got invited this round (11-Oct) for visa 189?
> And anyone got invited with 190? Plz share so I have motivation. Thanks a lot.


Looks like all 85 pointers cleared in this round , and as per iscah prediction all 85 pointers EOi filed till 11 Oct will be cleared by 11 April 2020

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## minhnaht

anhad18 said:


> Looks like all 85 pointers cleared in this round , and as per iscah prediction all 85 pointers EOi filed till 11 Oct will be cleared by 11 April 2020
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for your sharing.

Yes I checked Iscah as well, 85 points have all been invited.
Just wondering anyone who has 80 points invited.


----------



## anhad18

minhnaht said:


> Thanks for your sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I checked Iscah as well, 85 points have all been invited.
> 
> Just wondering anyone who has 80 points invited.


I think few 80 pointers got invite , I am also at 80 with September 25 EOI , still awaiting invite . however , I am sure I will get by January or February max 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjusoptionb

Any idea why the invites are not being rolled out? I checked the occupation ceiling numbers and there seems to be a lot of numbers left. Or are those numbers meaningless?


----------



## outrageous_view

sanjusoptionb said:


> Any idea why the invites are not being rolled out? I checked the occupation ceiling numbers and there seems to be a lot of numbers left. Or are those numbers meaningless?


Those numbers are meaningless, they never invite up to the ceiling.


----------



## anhad18

outrageous_view said:


> Those numbers are meaningless, they never invite up to the ceiling.


Although ceiling numbers they never reached , but they always reach quota. The qouta for 190 and 189 is only 10% used for this year so far . so lot to come for people who have patience 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubiscus

outrageous_view said:


> Those numbers are meaningless, they never invite up to the ceiling.


Until the changes a couple of years ago this occupation did cap out before the end of the financial year. In 2015 it was in February.


----------



## Itsavi

Could the 190 NSW cut off reduce for onshore ICT BA ? I am sitting at 80 points for 190 NSW. Launched EOI in September last month.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

sanjusoptionb said:


> Any idea why the invites are not being rolled out? I checked the occupation ceiling numbers and there seems to be a lot of numbers left. Or are those numbers meaningless?


Because the new Government cutoff 189 PR grants from 40,000 to 18,652 this Financial Year, that is the reason for low number of invites

Invite only who have highest points


----------



## lali0314

Hello, 

I am waiting for QLD to open their invitations for EOI. Currently standing at 65 points (Age 30, Exp 5, degree 15, Partner 5, English 10) + 5 points state nomination.
I am contemplating if I should retake the english exam to get higher points but somehow looking at the invitation results for 190, seems the point is not much considered? So not sure if it is still worth it to retake. 

Applying for code 2631111 ICT Business analyst, Onshore.

Appreciate all your suggestions/advice. Thank you


----------



## Itsavi

Updating since my last post. I got invited today by NSW for 190 visa . Will be proceeding with next steps. I was at 75 +5 points in EOI


----------



## mfar

Hi guys,

I have 80 points (189) and 85 points (190 NSW). My major is ICT business analyst, superior English. I have +1 experience from NSW and still working in NSW. I've submitted my EOI in June 2019 and haven't received the invitation offer yet. I'm wondering if anyone with the same condition have received the invitation?

Cheers


----------



## mfar

Itsavi said:


> Updating since my last post. I got invited today by NSW for 190 visa . Will be proceeding with next steps. I was at 75 +5 points in EOI


Congratulations.

When did you submit your EOI? I have submitted in June with 80 +5 and haven't being invited yet !


----------



## Itsavi

I submitted on EOI on 20th September last month for ICT BA 261111 and got invite today to apply for nomination . I am on 80 points for 190 visa and 75 for 189. No response to 189 yet


----------



## anhad18

Itsavi said:


> I submitted on EOI on 20th September last month for ICT BA 261111 and got invite today to apply for nomination . I am on 80 points for 190 visa and 75 for 189. No response to 189 yet


Which state ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsavi

NSW state


----------



## spicyoxtail

Itsavi said:


> Updating since my last post. I got invited today by NSW for 190 visa . Will be proceeding with next steps. I was at 75 +5 points in EOI


Hi, congrats! How many years of work experience do you have?


----------



## Itsavi

I have 16 years of total experience including 2 years of work as a BA in Sydney NSW


----------



## mfar

Itsavi said:


> I have 16 years of total experience including 2 years of work as a BA in Sydney NSW


Thanks for your response. So, it seems work experience is a priority for NSW government. 

I was unlucky some of my work experiences were not accepted by ACS and my two years experiences in NSW were reduced for the skill assessment!


----------



## Itsavi

Well ... it seems experience counts. Let’s see how it goes! I am sure you lol be getting invites soon if you are onshore right now . Regarding ACS , I wasn’t spared either ! They deducted 6 years of my prime experience as I was from a non ICT qualification. Just that even after the deductions the. Numbers qualified. But it’s still a challenge for me. I got only 15 points for age and had to make points through NAATI. Let’s see how it goes from here.


----------



## berriberri

mfar said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> When did you submit your EOI? I have submitted in June with 80 +5 and haven't being invited yet !


this is impossible! if you are *eligible* you should have gotten it.
NSW clearly state their selection criteria :
1) Occupation
2) Points (no one less than your points can be invited in the same occupation as you)
3) English scire
4) Experience

DOE doesnt matter to them at all. So if you satisfy the additional requirements and you have 80+5 you should have gotten it or otherwise something wrong with your EOI. I suggest you contact them to clarify.
Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

berriberri said:


> this is impossible! if you are *eligible* you should have gotten it.
> NSW clearly state their selection criteria :
> 1) Occupation
> 2) Points (no one less than your points can be invited in the same occupation as you)
> 3) English scire
> 4) Experience
> 
> DOE doesnt matter to them at all. So if you satisfy the additional requirements and you have 80+5 you should have gotten it or otherwise something wrong with your EOI. I suggest you contact them to clarify.
> Cheers


Just juimping in to say that the NSW website categorically states the opposite under the *Are you eligible?* tab:

"_NSW selects and invites candidates to apply for NSW nomination. Candidates are selected from the Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect database. NSW Department of Industry selects and invites the highest ranking candidates who meet the NSW nomination criteria in eligible occupations on an ongoing basis. *Invitations are not guaranteed*._

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

Bolding my own.


----------



## berriberri

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just juimping in to say that the NSW website categorically states the opposite under the *Are you eligible?* tab:
> 
> "_NSW selects and invites candidates to apply for NSW nomination. Candidates are selected from the Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect database. NSW Department of Industry selects and invites the highest ranking candidates who meet the NSW nomination criteria in eligible occupations on an ongoing basis. *Invitations are not guaranteed*._
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
> 
> Bolding my own.


I don't see anything in that statement _categorically opposite_ to what i said. We all know invitations aren't guaranteed, but selection process is consistent and clear.
You can ask them and they will give you the exact order of preference I've mentioned. Score is second, two in same occupation and different scores, the highest should get the invite (if he/she meets the additional req), as simple as that.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

berriberri said:


> I don't see anything in that statement _categorically opposite_ to what i said. We all know invitations aren't guaranteed, but selection process is consistent and clear.
> You can ask them and they will give you the exact order of preference I've mentioned. Score is second, two in same occupation and different scores, the highest should get the invite (if he/she meets the additional req), as simple as that.


Well you don't have to ask them - the order of preference, along with the explicit one liner about an invitation not being guaranteed is on their website, if that isn't a categorical disclaimer that "if you are eligible you should have gotten it" is not to be expected - then I guess my eyesight is just a tad less rose tinted than yours.


----------



## berriberri

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Well you don't have to ask them - the order of preference, along with the explicit one liner about an invitation not being guaranteed is on their website, if that isn't a categorical disclaimer that "if you are eligible you should have gotten it" is not to be expected - then I guess my eyesight is just a tad less rose tinted than yours.


first of all, keep your eyesight crap to yourself, dont care two hoots how tinted your eyesight is! 
We are discussing a matter, argument vs argument, in all due respect.
I'm talking about selection process which is clearly stated by NSW not invitation guarantee, i agree there you are not guaranteed an invitation even if you have 120pt but when there are invitations being sent, NSW follow the selection process as stated by the agreed start of year rules. what is so hard to understand here?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

berriberri said:


> first of all, keep your eyesight crap to yourself, dont care two hoots how tinted your eyesight is!
> We are discussing a matter, argument vs argument, in all due respect.
> I'm talking about selection process which is clearly stated by NSW not invitation guarantee, i agree there you are not guaranteed an invitation even if you have 120pt but when there are invitations being sent, NSW follow the selection process as stated by the agreed start of year rules. what is so hard to understand here?


Oh no.. berriberri is triggered  relax berriberri, we all contradict ourselves sometimes, it happens to the best of us, take a deep breath, you got this - don't let an internet stranger rustle your feathers, turn that frown upside down


----------



## mfar

berriberri said:


> this is impossible! if you are *eligible* you should have gotten it.
> NSW clearly state their selection criteria :
> 1) Occupation
> 2) Points (no one less than your points can be invited in the same occupation as you)
> 3) English scire
> 4) Experience
> 
> DOE doesnt matter to them at all. So if you satisfy the additional requirements and you have 80+5 you should have gotten it or otherwise something wrong with your EOI. I suggest you contact them to clarify.
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply mate! I'll contact them tomorrow morning to make sure that my application is not missed! 

Would you please advise where I can find the above information about the selection criteria? Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mfar said:


> Thank you for your reply mate! I'll contact them tomorrow morning to make sure that my application is not missed!
> 
> Would you please advise where I can find the above information about the selection criteria? Thanks!


From the FAQ - Qn 2:

_"Candidates are ranked within their occupation according to their; points total, English language ability and skilled employment.

The top ranking candidates that are living in NSW and have at least 12 months skilled employment in NSW will be selected."_

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## NB

mfar said:


> Thank you for your reply mate! I'll contact them tomorrow morning to make sure that my application is not missed!
> 
> Would you please advise where I can find the above information about the selection criteria? Thanks!


Do post if nsw actually discuss with you why your EOI was not selected for sponsorship 

It will Be an interesting read and may open the pathway to complain for other applicants also

Cheers


----------



## mfar

NB said:


> Do post if nsw actually discuss with you why your EOI was not selected for sponsorship
> 
> It will Be an interesting read and may open the pathway to complain for other applicants also
> 
> Cheers


Hi guys, 

As you guesses there was an issue with my EOI! The country of residence was selected wrongly. I just sent another EOI! 

I have another question if if I may? If I correct my current EOI, would my the DOE change?


----------



## mailto2contact

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> As you guesses there was an issue with my EOI! The country of residence was selected wrongly. I just sent another EOI!
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question if if I may? If I correct my current EOI, would my the DOE change?


Your DOE changes, only when you update any field which change your points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsavi

Got my 190 NSW nomination Approval and 190 visa invite same day today. Moving ahead with lodgement


----------



## NB

Itsavi said:


> Got my 190 NSW nomination Approval and 190 visa invite same day today. Moving ahead with lodgement


You got the pre invite and the final invite both today ?

Cheers


----------



## Itsavi

Pre invite on 24th . Final invite from DHA and the nomination approved in Skillselect yesterday


----------



## Itsavi

Pre invite 24th Oct


----------



## NB

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As you guesses there was an issue with my EOI! The country of residence was selected wrongly. I just sent another EOI!
> 
> I have another question if if I may? If I correct my current EOI, would my the DOE change?


As there will be no change of points, the doe will remain same

Cheers


----------



## piyush1132003

With the score as 75 and working as a BA at offshore, what are the best chances? Is there any hope for 190 in the near future?


----------



## RV3017

Hi all,

I have put in my EOI with the below Points Breakdown
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
Aus Experience: 1 year
Total: 70+5 (NSW)

VISA 190
EOI D.O.E: 23/08/2019

Is there a chance of getting a Invite?

With the Nov rules coming in should I abandon ship if I dont have spouse points?


----------



## anhad18

RV3017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have put in my EOI with the below Points Breakdown
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> PTE: 20
> Aus Experience: 1 year
> Total: 70+5 (NSW)
> 
> VISA 190
> EOI D.O.E: 23/08/2019
> 
> Is there a chance of getting a Invite?
> 
> With the Nov rules coming in should I abandon ship if I dont have spouse points?


Better go for naati and increase points 



Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mfar

Hi guys!

does anyone with 85 + 5 points waiting for NSW 190 pre invite?


----------



## emanith

Dear all,

Is there any WhatsApp group for ICT Business Analysts with EOI submitted and waiting for invite. Please do share link in case there is such group.


----------



## arnolds

HI guys , anyone got pre-invitation for 261112 system analyst at 80 points 190 NSW or VIC ?

or any 261112 received pre-invite recently???


----------



## mksocial2019

arnolds said:


> HI guys , anyone got pre-invitation for 261112 system analyst at 80 points 190 NSW or VIC ?
> 
> or any 261112 received pre-invite recently???


Do you mean 75+5 ?


----------



## ashish1234u

Can I get myself added to ICT Business Analyst Whatsapp Group.

I applied for SC190 NSW in April 2019 and got Invite in May 2019.I paid all my fees and got CO Contact for additional proofs on 25-Nov-2019. I provided documents on 27-Nov-2019 and have not heard from them yet.

Any idea when can I expect Grant (If all docs are proper and no further contact)

Kind Regards
Ashish


----------



## arnolds

mksocial2019 said:


> Do you mean 75+5 ?


yes 75+5(ss)


----------



## ShrutiYadav

*I have 70 points for 190 for iCT Business Analyst*

This is my points breakdown:

261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Age -15
Education - 15
Experience - 15
PTE - 10 (with current scores)
Spouse PTE - 10
State : 5 points

Total: 70

Any chance of getting invite


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Sorry guys, I this is a repeat question. My relative is a B Tech in Electrical and Electronics. But he is applying under ICT Support Engineer for ACS assessment to help his wife. Will he require a RPL to be submitted for his skills assessment? Any guidance would be really helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maji

Man. I am exhausted, currently sitting at 80points for NSW 190 systems analyst. including the new points for being single. I currently think there is no hope at all especially now NSW requires you to be onshore and currently working. Eoi submitted October 2018. Seems like I should start prepping for canada.


----------



## Crocs

*190 to Citizenship*

Once my NSW 190 is approved, do I still have to wait for the next two years before I can apply for citizenship even though I have already been living in Australia for more than 4 years?


----------



## saurabhaus7

Hey... I am with 85+5 but waiting for Victoria... EoI lodged on 20 Dec 2019... not sure how it will work out though...


----------



## Newbee2019

saurabhaus7 said:


> Hey... I am with 85+5 but waiting for Victoria... EoI lodged on 20 Dec 2019... not sure how it will work out though...


Hi Saurabh,
I am in the same situation. But I am currently in India and never worked/lived in Australia. Am i still eligible to apply for 190 Victoria. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

Newbee2019 said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> I am in the same situation. But I am currently in India and never worked/lived in Australia. Am i still eligible to apply for 190 Victoria. Please let me know your thoughts.


I think you need job offer


----------



## saurabhaus7

Newbee2019 said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> I am in the same situation. But I am currently in India and never worked/lived in Australia. Am i still eligible to apply for 190 Victoria. Please let me know your thoughts.


Hey Newbee... Last time I checked, Job Offer was not required for 190 VIC. So I believe you should be eligible to apply, given that you meet any other criteria like minimum Work Ex and English Language Scores for your Job Code.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi Guys,
I updated my EOI for Vic with 75+5 points.As far as I know, we don't need a job offer for VIC in 190 visa. For 491, we do need it.
Any changes of getting an invite with this much points in near future?
What has been the last cut off points for any recent VIC invite for 190 visa ?? Any idea.


----------



## anhad18

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Guys,
> I updated my EOI for Vic with 75+5 points.As far as I know, we don't need a job offer for VIC in 190 visa. For 491, we do need it.
> Any changes of getting an invite with this much points in near future?
> What has been the last cut off points for any recent VIC invite for 190 visa ?? Any idea.


Increase your points with NAATI

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Ya, planning that now. When is VIC expected to start sending invites this year and what could be the cut-off points ?


anhad18 said:


> Increase your points with NAATI
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Ya, planning that now. When is VIC expected to start sending invites this year and what could be the cut-off points ?


There is no fix time, they can send anytime 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

How often is the FOI updated?


anhad18 said:


> There is no fix time, they can send anytime
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> How often is the FOI updated?


Whenever you or anyone demand 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

To get sponsored from Vic you need 5 years of work experience as ICT analyst or 3 years of work experience for systems analyst. You don't need a job offer.

This is invite list from Jan to Sep 2019 https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190900488-document-released.PDF

You can see that in 9 months there was only 19 invites to 2611* codes so you will need to be a fairly impressive candidate to get an invite from Vic.


----------



## outrageous_view

Any invites?


----------



## Kuta

*NSW invitations - Jan 2020*

Hi folks,

Did any of you receive a NSW invitation in Jan 2020 (that happened on 24th Jan 2020)?

Cheers


----------



## SB_13

*Looking for Advise for Visa 189*

Hi Folks,
I am looking to apply for PR (Visa 189) Before that I like suggestion how many years of experience will ACS consider in my case . My case details as follows

Education_BE (ELectronics-2002-06) + PGDM (Marketing 2008-10)

Work Experince_ 1.8 Years (Before PGDM) in Manufacturing Industry
3.0 Yeard (After PGDM) in Manufacturing Industry
4.3 Years in the Software Industry as a Software Functional 
consultant 
2.1 years (currently in Aus) in the Software Industry as a Software (ERP)Functional consultant 

I am thinking to apply under 261111-261112.

So what are the chances to get the maximum point on my Education and Work experience?
Will ACS consider my Post graduation and my experience?
looking for expert advice 
Thanks & Regards
SB_13


----------



## swanjari

SB_13 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am looking to apply for PR (Visa 189) Before that I like suggestion how many years of experience will ACS consider in my case . My case details as follows
> 
> 
> 
> Education_BE (ELectronics-2002-06) + PGDM (Marketing 2008-10)
> 
> 
> 
> Work Experince_ 1.8 Years (Before PGDM) in Manufacturing Industry
> 
> 3.0 Yeard (After PGDM) in Manufacturing Industry
> 
> 4.3 Years in the Software Industry as a Software Functional
> 
> consultant
> 
> 2.1 years (currently in Aus) in the Software Industry as a Software (ERP)Functional consultant
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking to apply under 261111-261112.
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the chances to get the maximum point on my Education and Work experience?
> 
> Will ACS consider my Post graduation and my experience?
> 
> looking for expert advice
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> 
> SB_13


Hi mate, 
Looking at your education credentials, they dont seem to be related to ICT. So, you will need to apply for RPL application. Unfortunatly that means your 6 years of "relevant" IT experience will be deducted by ACS.
If you have done IT related work in Manufacturing then you can claim it as "relevant" provided you get it written in the form of roles and responsibilities from your employers. 

Please do some google around this as a lot of articles and forums are there explaining this.

Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## SB_13

Thanks, Bro, I would like to detail more on my work experience, I was working with a company which manufactures ICT equipment and building data centres. I had already requested a letter from my last company, hopefully, I will get it soon. Then probably I will be in a good position to apply for ACS


----------



## SB_13

swanjari said:


> Hi mate,
> Looking at your education credentials, they dont seem to be related to ICT. So, you will need to apply for RPL application. Unfortunatly that means your 6 years of "relevant" IT experience will be deducted by ACS.
> If you have done IT related work in Manufacturing then you can claim it as "relevant" provided you get it written in the form of roles and responsibilities from your employers.
> 
> Please do some google around this as a lot of articles and forums are there explaining this.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


Thanks, Bro, I would like to detail more on my work experience, I was working with a company which manufactures ICT equipment and building data centres. I had already requested a letter from my last company, hopefully, I will get it soon. Then probably I will be in a good position to apply for ACS


----------



## Ana_journey

Hi All,

I need help on ACS Assessment for Australian PR.

Background, I have been wanting to work overseas especially in Australia as it is the nearest to home should any emergency were to happen (I hope not). I have been spending a couple of months reading on the procedures and steps to attain the PR which is not a simple walk in the park.

Based on my research, I would need to take an english test followed by submitting my skills portfolio for ACS assessment as I'm intending to apply for visa 189.

Completed the english test on friday. My results were terrible. Despite speaking in english almost always and passed many previous english examinations, I only managed to get myself up to Proficient Speaker. Time management was something that I had a problem with during the test honestly.

As of now, I am standing with a total of 80 points however, I was told that my points may lessen after an ACS assessment.

Basically, below are some details.
1) Diploma in IT attained in Apr 2012
2) Works in an IT company as Application Consultant/Business System Analyst from May 2011 to Oct 2011 and Apr 2012 to current (2020)
3) Attained bachelor in IT on Sep 2019

With the above information,
1) How can I apply?
2) How much points will be deducted?
3) Am I eligible for the ACS assessment or it will simply be a waste of money?
4) What is my chances to attain the PR?

Many thanks in advance!
Ana


----------



## Kuta

Hi all,

Any invites reported for 261111 or 261112?

Cheers


----------



## ilovetaufu

ISCAH reports that there was an invite for 261111 with DOE 4 Sept 2019 90 points, curious as to whether there are any other later dates as other occupations are getting invited with DOE of up till Mid Nov.

Also would anyone happen to know if there's still a whatsapp group for 2611?


----------



## saurabhaus7

ilovetaufu said:


> ISCAH reports that there was an invite for 261111 with DOE 4 Sept 2019 90 points, curious as to whether there are any other later dates as other occupations are getting invited with DOE of up till Mid Nov.
> 
> Also would anyone happen to know if there's still a whatsapp group for 2611?


Hi... I read in one of the thread that one 2611 Invite was given for Nov. Also... If you get to know of any WhatsApp group for 2611... Do share here as well please...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neethz

Hi,
Anyone got invited 190 vic 261111-Feb round? 
Thank you


----------



## Kuta

ilovetaufu said:


> ISCAH reports that there was an invite for 261111 with DOE 4 Sept 2019 90 points, curious as to whether there are any other later dates as other occupations are getting invited with DOE of up till Mid Nov.
> 
> Also would anyone happen to know if there's still a whatsapp group for 2611?


Yes. The WhatsApp group for 2611 would be great. Please keep this thread posted if you get to know @ilovetaufu 

Cheers


----------



## R.Max

Kuta said:


> Yes. The WhatsApp group for 2611 would be great. Please keep this thread posted if you get to know @ilovetaufu
> 
> Cheers


One of my friend got invited 90pts- 2611- BA- 189- 19th Sept 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta

R.Max said:


> One of my friend got invited 90pts- 2611- BA- 189- 19th Sept
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Great news @R.Max 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta

Did anyone get to locate the WhatsApp or Telegram group for 261111/261112

Cheers


----------



## ilovetaufu

Doesn’t seem so so far, iscah has updated their unofficial skill select though, seems like the latest to receive the invite was 7 nov, do a standard round with no issues seems to clear 2 months of backlog .


----------



## Cipritrufr

What's up guys. What state gives our occupation the best chances for an invite? 189 is such a difficult threshold to meet so I'm hoping for a state sponsorship, even just a regional one. I've already applied for VIC and NSW back in September 2019 with 80+5 points+superior english but no invite so far.

Also, would I get better chances if I let my nurse partner get a skills assessment and IELTS 6? Single and partner+skills+english gives the same points I believe.

Thanks!


----------



## ilovetaufu

Do you have the relevant experience? 190 is more on experience and fulfilling state requirements rather than points.

Would suggest googling each state’s 190 occupation list.


----------



## Kuta

Any invites from NSW reported?

Cheers


----------



## R.Max

Kuta said:


> Any invites from NSW reported?
> 
> Cheers


One of the person reported NSW 190 85+5 points ICT BA


----------



## Kuta

R.Max said:


> One of the person reported NSW 190 85+5 points ICT BA


Is it? 

I'm also on 85+5 ICT BA with DoE from December 2019.

2 years of living and working from NSW, 79+ in PTE.

Haven't received the invite today! 



Cheers


----------



## Kuta

R.Max said:


> One of the person reported NSW 190 85+5 points ICT BA


Hi R.Max,

Can you please confirm where did you get this info?


----------



## Tawdretd

any update to above


----------



## R.Max

Kuta said:


> Hi R.Max,
> 
> Can you please confirm where did you get this info?


It was reported on a Whatapp group, asked for more details the person did not reply. 

mate, is there a way you can increase your points ? 

NSW wants minimum 90 + 5 OR 10 or 15 points in exp, this is what i have observed. 

I have done lot of analyses and gathered information on 2611 as my occupation is the same and looking to get invited soon.


----------



## Kuta

R.Max said:


> It was reported on a Whatapp group, asked for more details the person did not reply.
> 
> mate, is there a way you can increase your points ?
> 
> NSW wants minimum 90 + 5 OR 10 or 15 points in exp, this is what i have observed.
> 
> I have done lot of analyses and gathered information on 2611 as my occupation is the same and looking to get invited soon.


Thanks R.Max. Can you share me the WhatsApp group link and I'll join it.

On the points, no, I've maxed out with Edu, Single, PTE & CCL. Experience points is 5 which will increase in Nov.

I doubt 10 or 15 points is expected for Experience by NSw. ICT BA with 1 year of experience is invited by NSW even yesterday (see Sam.s13 in myimmitracker)

Cheers


----------



## R.Max

Kuta said:


> Thanks R.Max. Can you share me the WhatsApp group link and I'll join it.
> 
> On the points, no, I've maxed out with Edu, Single, PTE & CCL. Experience points is 5 which will increase in Nov.
> 
> I doubt 10 or 15 points is expected for Experience by NSw. ICT BA with 1 year of experience is invited by NSW even yesterday (see Sam.s13 in myimmitracker)
> 
> Cheers


The Group has hardly 50people so not really big and no real info share. I shall update if anything useful. 

PY is remaining... 

do you have 1 year of experience in NSW as BA and living in NSW?

What i meant was with lower points you can get invite provided you are claiming 10 or 15 points in experience


----------



## Kuta

R.Max said:


> The Group has hardly 50people so not really big and no real info share. I shall update if anything useful.
> 
> 
> 
> PY is remaining...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have 1 year of experience in NSW as BA and living in NSW?
> 
> 
> 
> What i meant was with lower points you can get invite provided you are claiming 10 or 15 points in experience


I don't think I'm eligible for PY as I didn't study in Australia.

I'm an expat from Armenia and here in Sydney for the past two years.

Coming October, I'll complete 3 years and will get 5 more points.

Cheers


----------



## R.Max

Kuta said:


> I don't think I'm eligible for PY as I didn't study in Australia.
> 
> I'm an expat from Armenia and here in Sydney for the past two years.
> 
> Coming October, I'll complete 3 years and will get 5 more points.
> 
> Cheers


Hang in there!! you might get it soon....


----------



## Kuta

R.Max said:


> Hang in there!! you might get it soon....




Thanks R.Max.

Hoping so! 


Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Friends, ACS is asking for clarification letter from company why they cannot provide reference on letter head. This is for my brother. We have already provided stat declaration with payment evidence. How do we provide this letter since the he has left the companies long time back and one of the company is no longer operational.


----------



## Kuta

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Friends, ACS is asking for clarification letter from company why they cannot provide reference on letter head. This is for my brother. We have already provided stat declaration with payment evidence. How do we provide this letter since the he has left the companies long time back and one of the company is no longer operational.


You can state the company to be non operational with evidences that it was operational when your brother worked there. 

Think that suffices.

Cheers


----------



## Kuta

Hi folks,

Did any of you see the ISCAH predictions for Apr 2020?

With 1500 invites, it predicts every other occupation code will move to 2019 - 85 points except ICT BA & SA.

Just down reading it! Any insights?!

Cheers


----------



## Saif87

Hi dear members,

I hope this finds you well, I need your advice I submitted my EOI in Sep-2019 with 75 points for 185 and 80 for 190, But now as VIC is closed, I'm thinking to try 491 but I don't know what area I should target any advice.



My details

ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Eng: 20

189 75
190 75 + 5 for Victora

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## amib

Hi,

EOI lodged DOE 4th August 2020 for ICT Business Analyst

Points : 90

Age : 30
PTE : 20
Degree : 15
Professional Year : 5
NAATI : 5
Single - never married : 10
2 years study : 5


----------



## aydenteoh

amib said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI lodged DOE 4th August 2020 for ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Points : 90
> 
> Age : 30
> PTE : 20
> Degree : 15
> Professional Year : 5
> NAATI : 5
> Single - never married : 10
> 2 years study : 5


https://www.iscah.com/current-189-b...urses-and-non-pro-rata-occupations-july-2020/

You're probably lining up behind 400 System analyst with 90 points, it is going to be a long wait if Australia is only issuing 500 invites every month. Just hoping situation with Covid gets better so number of invites will increase


----------



## amib

aydenteoh said:


> https://www.iscah.com/current-189-b...urses-and-non-pro-rata-occupations-july-2020/
> 
> You're probably lining up behind 400 System analyst with 90 points, it is going to be a long wait if Australia is only issuing 500 invites every month. Just hoping situation with Covid gets better so number of invites will increase


Hello, assuming they only invite 500 per month how long do you think I will have to wait for an invite? Maybe 1 year?


----------



## Kuta

amib said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI lodged DOE 4th August 2020 for ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Points : 90
> 
> Age : 30
> PTE : 20
> Degree : 15
> Professional Year : 5
> NAATI : 5
> Single - never married : 10
> 2 years study : 5


Are you onshore?

Based out of NSW?

If yes, go for 190 and you'll be invited as soon as the nominations open. Check myimmitracker for NSW invite points and trend.

Cheers


----------



## amib

Kuta said:


> Are you onshore?
> 
> Based out of NSW?
> 
> If yes, go for 190 and you'll be invited as soon as the nominations open. Check myimmitracker for NSW invite points and trend.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, no in Victoria. 
I don't have a job in my field so I dont think I am eligible for subclass 190. I'm working in an admin role but being trained to be an ICT Business Analyst - i don't think any fresh graduate out of in with 0 work experience as a BA can be a BA (unless some employer is willing to hire someone with no experience)


----------



## Kuta

amib said:


> Hi, no in Victoria.
> 
> I don't have a job in my field so I dont think I am eligible for subclass 190. I'm working in an admin role but being trained to be an ICT Business Analyst - i don't think any fresh graduate out of in with 0 work experience as a BA can be a BA (unless some employer is willing to hire someone with no experience)


Oh! I can understand then. NSW is not after experience. Just English 20,max points, that's all. 189 is the option for u then.

Are you trying for 491 as well? Geelong or Ballarat?

Cheers


----------



## amib

Kuta said:


> Oh! I can understand then. NSW is not after experience. Just English 20,max points, that's all. 189 is the option for u then.
> 
> Are you trying for 491 as well? Geelong or Ballarat?
> 
> Cheers


My company has offered to give me a job offer from their Geelong office, I am not sure if that would be sufficient for 491 - state sponsored ? 

Also, is it possible to apply for 189 while being on a 491 visa? I am thinking what if i get an invite for my 189 EOI while being on 491 ?


----------



## Kuta

amib said:


> My company has offered to give me a job offer from their Geelong office, I am not sure if that would be sufficient for 491 - state sponsored ?
> 
> Also, is it possible to apply for 189 while being on a 491 visa? I am thinking what if i get an invite for my 189 EOI while being on 491 ?


I'm not well versed to answer that. How about asking @NB in his "My 2 Bits on the PR journey"?

Cheers


----------



## Shane96

*Need Guidance on Claiming Work Experience Points*

Dear All,

Hope everyone is safe.

I graduated last year June 2019 from Swinburne University and completed my Professional Year from Monash in June 2020. I was working as a Systems Analyst since February 2018 in a small company in the CBD ( 20 hours per week) and continuing the job until now. Can I claim the work experience during my study towards points for PR 189 ? Because if I claim it then in Feb 2021 I will be having 3 Years of Work Experience in Australia. I'm really confused if I can claim it or not cuz if I have 3 years of experience I will be getting 10 Points in Australia if not I will only be getting 5 Points, My employer paid me fortnightly with superannuation as well. I failed NAATI hindi twice and my langugae is not in the CCL List Please advice me.

Thanks in Advance,

Shane


----------



## NB

Shane96 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope everyone is safe.
> 
> I graduated last year June 2019 from Swinburne University and completed my Professional Year from Monash in June 2020. I was working as a Systems Analyst since February 2018 in a small company in the CBD ( 20 hours per week) and continuing the job until now. Can I claim the work experience during my study towards points for PR 189 ? Because if I claim it then in Feb 2021 I will be having 3 Years of Work Experience in Australia. I'm really confused if I can claim it or not cuz if I have 3 years of experience I will be getting 10 Points in Australia if not I will only be getting 5 Points, My employer paid me fortnightly with superannuation as well. I failed NAATI hindi twice and my langugae is not in the CCL List Please advice me.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Shane


From what I can see you will be able to claim points only from June 2019
That’s the earliest date when you meet both skills and qualifications 
Final decision will be that of ACS

Cheers


----------



## lynhea

Shane96 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope everyone is safe.
> 
> I graduated last year June 2019 from Swinburne University and completed my Professional Year from Monash in June 2020. I was working as a Systems Analyst since February 2018 in a small company in the CBD ( 20 hours per week) and continuing the job until now. Can I claim the work experience during my study towards points for PR 189 ? Because if I claim it then in Feb 2021 I will be having 3 Years of Work Experience in Australia. I'm really confused if I can claim it or not cuz if I have 3 years of experience I will be getting 10 Points in Australia if not I will only be getting 5 Points, My employer paid me fortnightly with superannuation as well. I failed NAATI hindi twice and my langugae is not in the CCL List Please advice me.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Shane


ACS is clear, you can only claim work experience AFTER you have graduated. Part time work or work during studies does not count.


----------



## Shane96

NB said:


> From what I can see you will be able to claim points only from June 2019
> That’s the earliest date when you meet both skills and qualifications
> Final decision will be that of ACS
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply sir. 

But on points table of Sub-Class 189 mentions that any work in Australia minimum 20 hours is valid. I'm confused with this. Please advise. I have already lodged my ACS Post Study Skills Assessment with Professional Year and Master course last week. Is it compulsory that I need to show my experiecne to ACS as well ?

Thanks in Advance Sir


----------



## Shane96

lynhea said:


> ACS is clear, you can only claim work experience AFTER you have graduated. Part time work or work during studies does not count.


Thanks for your reply ma'am 

But on points table of Sub-Class 189 mentions that any work in Australia minimum 20 hours is valid. I'm confused with this. Please advise. I have already lodged my ACS Post Study Skills Assessment with Professional Year and Master course last week. Is it compulsory that I need to show my experiecne to ACS as well ?

Thanks in Advance ma'am


----------



## fugitive_4u

Shane96 said:


> Thanks for your reply ma'am
> 
> But on points table of Sub-Class 189 mentions that any work in Australia minimum 20 hours is valid. I'm confused with this. Please advise. I have already lodged my ACS Post Study Skills Assessment with Professional Year and Master course last week. Is it compulsory that I need to show my experiecne to ACS as well ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance ma'am


Yes, your skills / job / role needs to be recognised by ACS for you to claim points. If ACS cannot recognise the same, points cannot be claimed. So even though points table claims 20hrs work per week is valid, unless ACS validates the same, you cannot claim.

Hope it is clear


----------



## Kunaljindal9

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, your skills / job / role needs to be recognised by ACS for you to claim points. If ACS cannot recognise the same, points cannot be claimed. So even though points table claims 20hrs work per week is valid, unless ACS validates the same, you cannot claim.
> 
> Hope it is clear


Hey, what if I have already got my degree assessed by ACS using PY points and now want to claim points for experience? Does that experience need to be assessed separately to my occupation? If yes, can anyone guide with the process please?

I though we just need to submit the required documents to the case officer as a proof of our employment and he/she can decide if I am eligible for the points or not. 

Also, does anyone know what are the chances of getting an invite for 90 points with DOE 25/02/2020 for ICT BA? My 485 is expiring in March!

Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

Kunaljindal9 said:


> Hey, what if I have already got my degree assessed by ACS using PY points and now want to claim points for experience? Does that experience need to be assessed separately to my occupation? If yes, can anyone guide with the process please?
> 
> I though we just need to submit the required documents to the case officer as a proof of our employment and he/she can decide if I am eligible for the points or not.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what are the chances of getting an invite for 90 points with DOE 25/02/2020 for ICT BA? My 485 is expiring in March!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Case officer cannot decide if your employment suits a given ANZSCO code for ICT occupations and only ACS can. Please go through ACS Migration Skill assessment page for more details. Only upon successful completion of skills assessment from ACS, you can claim points for experience.

With regards to invitation for ICT BA, not sure and I dont think anyone can guess when the invites will be and how many will be issued.


----------



## DD

Hi all,

I heard some people got assessed positively for their work experience by ACS but still get visa rejections at the time of CO assessment. Is it true?

Thanks


----------



## Kuta

Dina Perera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I heard some people got assessed positively for their work experience by ACS but still get visa rejections at the time of CO assessment. Is it true?
> 
> Thanks


Oh! Where did you hear that BTW?

Cheers


----------



## DD

Kuta said:


> Oh! Where did you hear that BTW?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Kuta,

From one of my Friends. What I am wandering how that can happen when your experience is already assessed.
Thanks


----------



## Kuta

Dina Perera said:


> Hi Kuta,
> 
> From one of my Friends. What I am wandering how that can happen when your experience is already assessed.
> Thanks


That's weird.

It never happens or at least not that I've heard one such.

@NB, do you think is this possible?

Cheers


----------



## sk2019au

Dina Perera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I heard some people got assessed positively for their work experience by ACS but still get visa rejections at the time of CO assessment. Is it true?
> 
> Thanks


Is this a case of someone claiming higher points in EOI due to the early 2020 confusion regarding PAM created by ISCAH?


----------



## DD

sk2019au said:


> Is this a case of someone claiming higher points in EOI due to the early 2020 confusion regarding PAM created by ISCAH?


Hi,

I dont know much about this. It was like his experience got assessed by ACS but DHA requires more documents regarding his employment.Thanks


----------



## Shane96

*Chances for Invitation*

Dear Sir / Madam,

I lodged my EOI in September with 90 Points for ICT Business Analyst. The following is my points breakdown:
Age: 30
Education: 15
Masters in Australia: 5
English: 20
Single Pasanga: 10
Naati: 5
Professional Year: 5
TOTAL: 90

Please advise me when it is possible that I can get an invitation Bcus my visa is expiring in May 2021.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Kuta

Shane96 said:


> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my EOI in September with 90 Points for ICT Business Analyst. The following is my points breakdown:
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Masters in Australia: 5
> 
> English: 20
> 
> Single Pasanga: 10
> 
> Naati: 5
> 
> Professional Year: 5
> 
> TOTAL: 90
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise me when it is possible that I can get an invitation Bcus my visa is expiring in May 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


If you're in Sydney / NSW, you stand a chance for 190.

Not sure on the BA trend for 189.

I hope you're single and it's not single partner. I see a typo there in ur post?

Cheers


----------



## Shane96

Kuta said:


> If you're in Sydney / NSW, you stand a chance for 190.
> 
> Not sure on the BA trend for 189.
> 
> I hope you're single and it's not single partner. I see a typo there in ur post?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Kutta Sir,

Thanks for your reply.
I am single guy in Melbourne living in Richmond VIC 3121. Please advise if Iam eligible for Sub-Class 190. 

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Kuta

Shane96 said:


> Hi Kutta Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am single guy in Melbourne living in Richmond VIC 3121. Please advise if Iam eligible for Sub-Class 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


That's so nice of you to be so polite. You can call me Kuta.

Also, I've no idea on what are the eligibilities for Vic.

Some of our friends here can help. Let's wait for them to respond.

Did you check your eligibilities for 491 visa? 

Cheers


----------



## R.Max

Shane96 said:


> Hi Kutta Sir,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am single guy in Melbourne living in Richmond VIC 3121. Please advise if Iam eligible for Sub-Class 190.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


You need 5 years of experience for Vic 190- currently you are eligible only for 189. 

You just need to wait and watch when you get an invite- after Oct 6th budget better idea. 

Currently 189- 90points backlog is cleared till 10th Jan 2020. 

Cheers


----------



## sk2019au

I thought since early Sept, 190 was open only for certain medical professional onshore in VIC... which didn't include 2611 stream as I recall. Is that updated to all professionals now?


----------



## aussiedream87

sk2019au said:


> I thought since early Sept, 190 was open only for certain medical professional onshore in VIC... which didn't include 2611 stream as I recall. Is that updated to all professionals now?


These are the requirements for *VICTORIA *and Victoria invites whenever they find suitable applicants throughout the month (at the moment medical field folks are being invited). I don’t see Vic inviting ICT offshore applicants at least for the next 2 years irrespective of the Anzsco code or points. Onshore may have chances considering that they will not open the borders to outsiders (other than their citizens) until the end of the year (hopefully).

Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87

Shane96 said:


> Hi Kutta Sir,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am single guy in Melbourne living in Richmond VIC 3121. Please advise if Iam eligible for Sub-Class 190.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


I have my brother with the same points as yours and just filed his case. He is based out of Burwood. To be honest, its going to be a waiting game for getting invited from VIC, and with those points and currently onshore I hope you stand a chance.


----------



## waqas180

shalumani said:


> Hey all. I submitted EOI with 70 points in Jan for 189 and 190 both. Updated 5 points for completing 1 year in NSW in August which now makes it 75 for federal and 80 for state. Question: Any one with code 231111 received any invites with these points lately or are we still waiting?


Hey this thread is quite old, but can you summarize a little on how you got the 231111 Aeroplane pilot? My wife also has this license, but doesn't have the experience. Upon a lot of discussion with CASA, they said that the applicant cannot apply for the MSA without having 5 years experience 😞 Do you know any such cases? Or how they have went around it


----------

